# *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ***



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ANDROID-Stammtisch​


----------



## Iceananas (9. Januar 2012)

Yay sehr gut. Wenn die Mods nix dagegen haben können wir ja auch noch Tutorials für Root, ROMs und co machen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

Ich fang dann mal mit einem ganz einfachen Thema an, welches uns sicher auf weitere Themen bringt:

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Ice Cream Sandwich? Habt ihr was auszusetzen oder ist es DAS Betriebssystem?


----------



## Bu11it (9. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub fast das die wenigsten in schon in genus von ICS gekommen sind  auf meinen HTC Desire läuft die Portierung meiner Meinung nach etwas langsam. Da bleib ich lieber bei Cyanogenmod 7.


----------



## The_GTS (9. Januar 2012)

ICS hab ich noch nicht für mein Razr. Ist es überhaupt schon für alle Androids draußen?


----------



## Betschi (9. Januar 2012)

Also ich bleibe bei meinem CheckRom mit einem undervolteten Siyah Kernel


----------



## Iceananas (9. Januar 2012)

ICS ist auf dem Sensation ein Genuss. Superschnell und sehr hübsch anzuschauen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Januar 2012)

hallo leute


mich würde interessieren was ihr so an apps installiert habt ... 
besser gesagt was sind eure must-have apps


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

Meine 5 Lieblingsapps?

- WhatsApp
- Llama
- GTA 3
- MSI Afterburner (ihr glaubt nicht wie sehr die App das OC erleichtert  )
- TVSpielfilm

mfg Marcel


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Januar 2012)

das wären meine lieblings apps.


FritzDroid: hiermit kann ich mein pc via umts hochfahren und mit einer fernwartungs app drauf zugreifen ... 

CrazyRemote: hiermit kann ich pc games mit dem smartphone steuern. z.B. Collin Mc Rae Dirt 3 ...
oder mein desktop inhalt aufs android phone transmittieren !

UnifiedRemote: diese app ersetzt meine tastatur und maus ... das handy display fungiert als touchpad inkl. link/rechts buttons ... 

TeamViewer: den wird wohl jeder kennen ... kommt aber auch nur dan in einsatz wen ich mal  von unterwegs aus klein bis mittelgroße kunden probleme^^ beheben mus ... für alles andere nutze ich CrazyRemote ...

fritzFon: das smartphone verbindet sich mit der fritz.box und fungiert als festnetztelefon.

ipcamviewer: hiermit greife ich die live aufnahmen von meinen netzwerk kamera´s ab.
natürlich auch via umts ...

sipgate: mit dieser app telefoniere ich für nur 1,75Cent/min (bin prepaid nutzer)

DVBlink: hiermit kann ich mein sataliten fernsehen inkl. Sky aufs smartphone streamen (Samsung Galaxy Note mit 5,3" und 1280px das macht fun^^
natürlich auch via umts.

hp eprint: hiermit kann ich druckaufträge von unterwegs aus senden.

es datei explorer: hiermit greife ich auf mein server zu lade dateien hoch oder runter  natürlich auch via umts.

VisidonAppLock Plus:  die lockscreen password abfrage enfällt mit der gesichtserkennung.

AntiTheft: nun ja wen unbefugte das smartphone anfassen oder von ort und stelle bewegen ertönt ein lautes alarm signal ... 
ist eigentlich nur spielerei kann aber sehr nützlich sein^^ 

GotYa FaceTrap: wen man ein falsches password ein gibt (lockscreen abfrage)
hehe dan wird die front kamera aktiv - sehr fieß das^^

Avast Mobile Security inkl. theftAware: da freut man sich wen das smartphone mal gestohlen wird^^ 
die app überlebt sogar ein wipe ... setzt natürlich ROOT vorraus.

Geizhals app inkl. barcode scanner: ganz sinnvoll wen man mal bei media markt auf der matte steht.

Leo übersetzter und google übersetzter.

secretSafe: ganz praktisch wen man sich die vielen login passwörter nicht merken kann.

ja und tapatalk für das übliche halt.


das sind meine lieblings apps die auch wirklich mehrmals am tag in einsatz kommen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

Wow. Da sind ja ein paar richtig nette Sachen bei, wovon ich noch nie gehört hab. Nice!


----------



## Iceananas (9. Januar 2012)

Für gerootete Geräte gibts paar besonders tolle Leckerlis:

-Adfree (!!!) Nie mehr Werbung beim Surfen und in Apps (!)
-Titanium Backup in der Pro Version superschnelle App-Wiederherstellung, wenn Google mal wieder rumzickt, regelmäßige Backups aller Art usw...
-Ein Call Recorder, dessen Name ich gerade vergessen habe


----------



## ToPPi (9. Januar 2012)

Meine Top 5

- Dolphin HD Browser
- GTA 3 Ad Away
- Doodle Jump
- Pulse
- Navigon


----------



## B4C4RD! (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin seit nun mehr knapp 2 Wochen auch besitzter eines Andrioden 

Sony-Ericsson Xperia Arc s White ♥

btw: Ich seh grad das ich ICS auf meinem Arc S hab


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

Du siehst rein zufällig, dass du mal eben als einer der Ersten ICS hast? 

BTW: Ich hab was bei meinen Top 5 vergessen: AirPush Detektor, falls man mal wieder Spam in der Benachrichtigungsleiste rein bekommt. Endlich weiß ich wer für die täglichen Botschaften verantwortlich ist.


----------



## B4C4RD! (10. Januar 2012)

Scheint so  

Meine lieblingsapps

Twitter
Angry Bird's 
Burger-King
Taschenlampe
Icq.


----------



## Iceananas (10. Januar 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen: grooveshark. Die ultimative Hosentasche_Musikdatenbank.


----------



## Hagrid (10. Januar 2012)

/signed, aber da Grooveshark nach 40 Titeln oder so kostenpflichtig wird, gibt es das schon genannte TinyShark.  Braucht allerdings Flash.


----------



## The_GTS (11. Januar 2012)

Ja meine lieblingsapps: Motocast  , Whatsapp, Sykpe und Facebook.


----------



## Iceananas (11. Januar 2012)

Und achja wer es noch nicht ausprobiert hat: Google Skymap ist eine richtig geile AR App!


----------



## fL!nT (13. Januar 2012)

..leg ich doch auch mal los.Ich nutze auf meinem Phone die GOA Rom 6.0.Habe da so einige Roms probiert,bin aber immer bei der(für mich) besten Rom hängen geblieben .

Apps nutze ich:

blip.me :Klasse App um mit Freunden in Kontakt (SMS+Voice) zu bleiben.Die App ist kostenlos!

iLiga :Fussball halt 

WiFi File Explorer :um mein Phone über W-Lan mit einem x-beliebigen Rechner zu verbinden zwecks Datenaustausch (Bilder usw....).

Qype: müßte doch allen bekannt sein.

DB Navigator: wenn das Wochenende eingeleutet ist und man Busse und Bahn nimmt (die Tassen hoch! )

Titanium Backup:ein MUSS für Rooter!

PS: probiert mal die App -Alice- aus dem Market


----------



## Hagrid (14. Januar 2012)

Huii, bald gibt's Zuwachs bei mir. Hoffentlich. Wenn die Kohle reicht. Nämlich höchstwahrscheinlich das Acer A200, ein Tablet, wo keine Wünsche offen bleiben. Außer dass es überhaupt noch erscheint und mit dem Preis in den Keller geht. 

Trail0r: 

Acer ICONIA TAB A200 Publicité Officielle - YouTube


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2012)

Hagrid schrieb:
			
		

> Huii, bald gibt's Zuwachs bei mir. Hoffentlich. Wenn die Kohle reicht. Nämlich höchstwahrscheinlich das Acer A200, ein Tablet, wo keine Wünsche offen bleiben. Außer dass es überhaupt noch erscheint und mit dem Preis in den Keller geht.
> 
> Trail0r:
> 
> Acer ICONIA TAB A200 Publicité Officielle - YouTube



Ich find 10" irgendwie noch zu klein, ab 12" wird's interssant, aber das gibt's ja noch nn nicht...


----------



## Klartext (15. Januar 2012)

Hab nun schon Weile ein LG Optimus 2x(Vorher X10 mini) . Natürlich mit CM7. Gebe es nie wieder her, bin absolut begeistert  ICS hab ich schon probiert, läuft auch richtig gut und sieht verdammt gut aus, nur sind noch ein paar Bug vorhanden, die dann die alltägliche Nutzung doch etwas schwer machen.. 

Aber Android ansich finde ich einfach nur genial


----------



## GioInter (15. Januar 2012)

Eine gut App ist auch die PCGH. 


Sgs2


----------



## GioInter (15. Januar 2012)

fL!nT schrieb:
			
		

> PS: probiert mal die App -Alice- aus dem Market



Ist noch lange nicht mit Siri auf IPhone vergleichbar LEIDER 

Edit: sorry für doppelpost


----------



## Liza (15. Januar 2012)

GioInter schrieb:


> Eine gut App ist auch die PCGH.
> Sgs2


 
Stimmt schon, mir persönlich gefällt Tapatalk aber noch nen Tick besser. Gibt es im Samsung Market sogar kostenfrei.


----------



## ile (15. Januar 2012)

GioInter schrieb:
			
		

> Ist noch lange nicht mit Siri auf IPhone vergleichbar LEIDER
> 
> Edit: sorry für doppelpost



Wozu braucht man eine so alberne Sprachsteuerung?! Ist ne ernst gemeinte Frage - ich sehe nämlich den Nutzen dahinter nicht. Ich finde es eher lächerlich, mich mit meinem Smartphone zu unterhalten...


----------



## fL!nT (15. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eine so alberne Sprachsteuerung?! Ist ne ernst gemeinte Frage - ich sehe nämlich den Nutzen dahinter nicht. Ich finde es eher lächerlich, mich mit meinem Smartphone zu unterhalten...



..ist ein lustiger Zeitvertreib!sonst nichts.Funktioniert aber recht gut


----------



## GioInter (15. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eine so alberne Sprachsteuerung?! Ist ne ernst gemeinte Frage - ich sehe nämlich den Nutzen dahinter nicht. Ich finde es eher lächerlich, mich mit meinem Smartphone zu unterhalten...



Ist halt lustig, aber naja ich würd sowas wohl nicht in der Bahn benutzen ich mein das sieht ja richtig albern aus wenn ich mich mit mein Handy in der Bahn unterhalte 



Liza schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, mir persönlich gefällt Tapatalk aber noch nen Tick besser. Gibt es im Samsung Market sogar kostenfrei.


 
Samsung Market ist echt geil, dort gibt es NFS Hot Pursuit Kostenlos und im Android Market für 5,49 €


----------



## Liza (15. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eine so alberne Sprachsteuerung?! Ist ne ernst gemeinte Frage - ich sehe nämlich den Nutzen dahinter nicht. Ich finde es eher lächerlich, mich mit meinem Smartphone zu unterhalten...


 
Im Auto per Freisprecheinrichtung noch ganz nett, aber so für Unterwegs irgendwie albern. Würde mir da auch ein bisschen blöde bei vorkommen mit dem Handy zu sprechen. Aber ich glaube das soll auch für Android kommen, so etwas ähnliches bastelt Google gerade zusammen.


----------



## NexusEXE (15. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fang dann mal mit einem ganz einfachen Thema an, welches uns sicher auf weitere Themen bringt:
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Ice Cream Sandwich? Habt ihr was auszusetzen oder ist es DAS Betriebssystem?



Also Ice Cream Sandwich glaube ich, wäre sehr gut, wenn Samsung touchwiz nicht drüberstülpt, denn das ist total unnötig...


----------



## NexusEXE (15. Januar 2012)

Für mich ist die PCGH App natürlich eib must have! Aber ausserdem die viber app und ch@t on von samsung. Auch whatsapp darf nicht fehlen!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Januar 2012)

>>> Wer will sich demnächst eigentlich ein neues Telefon zulegen, vllt ein HTC Evo 3D? <<<


----------



## fL!nT (16. Januar 2012)

neeee,eher das hier ,wenn es dann endlich erhältlich ist 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ste-Bilder-erweisen-sich-als-Fake/Handy/News/


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Januar 2012)

Dafür dass das EVO in der Regel 500€ kostet, ist das deutlich lukrativer als das S3. Es schmückt auch jetzt die 300€-Grenze in den Kauftipps im ersten Post.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

Empfehlungen 
200€ Defy(+) meiner Meinung nach weitaus besser als die von dir genannten.
300€ Atrix deinem Evo 3D ebenbürdig
450€ Razr auch ein schönes Teil


----------



## fL!nT (16. Januar 2012)

schaut euch das mal an....ab Minute 7:12 

Samsung hat auf der CES das Galaxy S3 (un)bewusst geleakt! | Android Magazin


----------



## Jägermaister (16. Januar 2012)

welche app ich sehr gut finde ist nstools. zwar braucht man dafür root und einen passenden kernel aber dafür konnte ich damit meine gpu um 28% übertakten und den ram auch  normales cpu übertakten und spannungen verändern geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Iceananas (16. Januar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 300€ Atrix deinem Evo 3D ebenbürdig


 
Nicht wirklich. Motoblur ist eklig und das Display ist grausam...

außerdem funktioniert nicht mal Multitouch anständig (schwankt zwischen 1,5-2 Touch )


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Januar 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> Also ich bleibe bei meinem CheckRom mit einem undervolteten Siyah Kernel


 

so siehts aus! 

habe ich auch mit dem Lightning Black Theme aus der Kitchen App 

eine frage, wie sind deine spannungen? 
ich hab maximal takt 800 mhz eingestellt.

800 mhz --> 972 mV
500 mhz --> 875 mV
200 mhz --> 825 mV
100 mhz --> 800 mV

läuft bei mir alles super stabil seit etlichen wochen 

PS: ich undervolte mit "SetCPU"


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Januar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Empfehlungen
> 200€ Defy(+) meiner Meinung nach weitaus besser als die von dir genannten.
> 300€ Atrix deinem Evo 3D ebenbürdig
> 450€ Razr auch ein schönes Teil


 
Ich hab mich bei den Preiszonen an den Preisen von Geizhals.de orientiert. und war an der Grenze ziemlich strikt. Das Defy+ kostet 213€ und ist zu teuer für die 200€_grenze, ebenso das Defy mit 204€
Atrix ist nicht wirklich mit dem Evo 3D ebenbürtig. Das Evo kostet eigentlich fast doppelt so viel, da kann das Atrix nicht im geringsten mithalten.
Und was das RAZR angeht, wir wissen ja das Motorola mit Updates nicht gerade kulant ist. Deshalb finden sich auch fast nur Samsungs und HTCs in der Liste.
Aber danke für die Vorschläge!

mfg Marcel


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2012)

Sorry wenn du das so siehst und die Liste so behalten willst ist sie eh fürn Ar*** grad wenn du bewusst gute Geräte aufgrund der Vorurteile weglässt oder wegen 4€.Beim Razer kommt sicher Android 4 also mommentan nicht schlechter wie deine Topgeräte.
SonyErricson fehlt auch komplett obwohl die neuen geräte richtig gut geworden sind.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr so für Internet Flatrates fürs Handy habt, und ob das Volumen euch reicht. 
Ich will mir auch ein Android zulegen, bin aber noch nicht so sicher wie viel MB man so verbraucht. 
500 MB?


----------



## Iceananas (17. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr so für Internet Flatrates fürs Handy habt, und ob das Volumen euch reicht.
> Ich will mir auch ein Android zulegen, bin aber noch nicht so sicher wie viel MB man so verbraucht.
> 500 MB?


kommt stark auf dein Nutzverhalten an. wenn du rücksichtslos synchronisierst, youtube laufen lässt oder pr0n generell Videos schaust, Streamingdienste wie Grooveshark usw nutzt dann hast du 1 GB auch in 1-2 Wochen voll.

Mit normal Surfen und ab und zu mal chatten kommst du auch mit 500MB aus.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Januar 2012)

Also reichen für PCGH, FB und ein wenig Surfen 500 MB? Videos schauen mach ich eher zu Hause.


----------



## Iceananas (17. Januar 2012)

Denke schon, ja.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Januar 2012)

Gut, danke.
Gibts dazu noch mehr Meinungen?


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze eine 500 mb flat und schaff in monat etwa 200-300 mb. 
Bin fast dauernt in facebook und pcgh, videos schau ich eher selten. Dafür downloade ich oft lieder die mir gefallen direkt aufs handy
500 mb werden für das meiste reichen


----------



## fL!nT (17. Januar 2012)

sehe ich genauso wie meine Vorredner.Ich bin (noch-Portierung lüppt) bei Simyo und habe dort die 1 Gig Flat.Habe die  allerdings noch nie voll ausgenutzt.Ich brauche auch so meine 300 MB im Monat.
Videos schau ich mir eher selten an.Der Verbrauch geht eigentlich nur für das Surfen (E-mail usw.) und App Nutzung drauf.Ich denke schon,das unter NORMALEN Umständen 500 MB locker reichen werden


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Januar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn du das so siehst und die Liste so behalten willst ist sie eh fürn Ar*** grad wenn du bewusst gute Geräte aufgrund der Vorurteile weglässt oder wegen 4€.Beim Razer kommt sicher Android 4 also mommentan nicht schlechter wie deine Topgeräte.
> SonyErricson fehlt auch komplett obwohl die neuen geräte richtig gut geworden sind.


 
Das momentan beste Sony Ericsson ist das Arc S, welches laut geizhals.de 304€ in Deutschland kostet. Damit fällt es in die Kategorie der 350€-Geräte und muss sich dort gegen das Galaxy R mit Dualcore geschlagen geben. Und ich bin relativ streng ist sowas. Wenn ich eine Liste für Geräte bis 300€ zusammenstelle, setz ich da kein gerät für 305€ rein, da es über dem Budget liegt, wenn auch nur gering. Sobald es unter 300€ fällt, kommt es mit rein. 

Und das RAZR nehm ich mit rein. Vllt ist das Kevlar ne Alternative für jemanden.

BTW: Wo ich grad das Arc S anspreche: Wie verklicker ich jemandem dass sein Arc ohne S nicht an ein Sensation ran kommt, da mich ein kleiner Fünftklässler deswegen langsam ziemlich nervt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2012)

Dann schreib doch lieber die richtigen Preise rein und sortiers nach dem Preis. 
Wenn ich ein Handy für max.200€ suche und dann steht hier nur das Ace für 180€ zur Auswahl oder eben als nächstes das schon 235€ teure W greif ich natürlich eher zum Ace, aber da gibts eben doch noch das Defy und ich würde dann sicher die 5€ drauflegen oder eben beim Arc S die 4€. 
Das Defy+ würd ich auch eher rauslassen weil auch die unterstützung was Costumroms angeht einfach viel schlechter ist bis garnicht vorhanden.

Was willst du dem erklären wenn er es dir nicht glaubt dann lass in doch in seiner Traumwelt leben


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2012)

mach halt deine auflistung so:

preis: 300-350 Euro 

und dort packst du die Top 3 oder meinetwegen auch die Top 5 rein.

gleiches für 350-400 euro und 400-450 usw...


----------



## ile (17. Januar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Empfehlungen
> 200 Defy(+) meiner Meinung nach weitaus besser als die von dir genannten.
> 300 Atrix deinem Evo 3D ebenbürdig
> 450 Razr auch ein schönes Teil



Edit: F***, ich wollte bloß was ändern, jetzt hab ich fen ganzen Kram gelöscht!  


P. S.: Solche Themen gehören übrigens nicht ins Stammtischforum, hier herrscht das blanke Chaos, jeder redet über irgendetwas anderes...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Januar 2012)

Okay, dann werd ich demnächst eine Liste erstellen mit den Preisen dahinter.

Aber nun BTT bitte.


----------



## ile (18. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> mach halt deine auflistung so:
> 
> preis: 300-350 Euro
> 
> ...



Macht aber gar keinen Sinn, wenn -so wie jetzt mit dem Evo 3D - ein Smartphone für unter 300€ zu haben ist, das technisch mit allen 300-400€-Geräten mithalten kann bzw. sie z. T. sogar schlägt...


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Macht aber gar keinen Sinn, wenn -so wie jetzt mit dem Evo 3D - ein Smartphone für unter 300€ zu haben ist, das technisch mit allen 300-400€-Geräten mithalten kann bzw. sie z. T. sogar schlägt...



Ich meine eigendlich die liste nach preis zu ordnen und nicht nach Geräte. Also im 300-350 euro segment kommen die 3 besten rein. You know? 
So hat man mehr auswahl und es fallen nicht die handys weg, die um ein paar euro teurer sind, dafür aber um einiges besser.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (18. Januar 2012)

Ich würde vielleicht zu jedem Kandidaten noch eine kleine Pro-Contra Liste anlegen, damit die potentiellen Käufer auch gleich auf den größten + und schlimmsten - Punkt angesprochen werden.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Januar 2012)

Das ist auch noch ne gute Idee. ICh werd das alles morgen oder übermorgen machen. Heute klappts leider nicht, ich schreib ne Matheklausur.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,
Ich hab da mal zwei Fragen (hoffe die passen hier rein):
1. Welche Custom ROMs könnt ihr für das HTC Sensation empfehlen?

2. Lohnt sich ein Virenschutz fürs Smartphone?

Danke


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Januar 2012)

1.) Cyanogenmod , CheckRom. letzteres hab ich selber, aber auf SGS2

2.) kommt drauf an ob du oft und viel auf dubiosen seiten surfst und irgendwelche sachen downloadest 
ich hab seit einem guten jahr jetzt mit smartphones zu tun (vorher das xperia x10) und bisher noch keine probleme mit viren gehabt


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2012)

Gut danke. 
Wie ist der Pyramid bzw. InsertCoin Mod?
Und warum nutzt du CheckRom?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Januar 2012)

ich nutze den CheckRom Mod in kombination mit dem Siyah Kernel, weil man damit sau gut OC, bzw. in meinem fall undervolten kann. 
mein S2 läuft mit: 



EnergyCross schrieb:


> so siehts aus!
> 
> habe ich auch mit dem Lightning Black Theme aus der Kitchen App
> 
> ...


 
über die andern 2 mods kann ich nicht viel sagen. ich hab nur den CM, MIUI und eben CheckRom getestet
der CM ist auch sehr gut, nur gefallen mir die farben einfach nicht. Miui ist an sich auch okay, aber irgendwie sagt mir das auch nicht zu zu 

Bei CheckRom gefällt mir auch sehr gut, dass man mit der KitchenApp sehr viele möglichkeiten hat sein Handy zu stylen. z.B. andere Themes oder programme, die man sonst nirgens herbekommt (MIUI Music Player, andere Dialer, andere Tastaturen, Boot Animationen (meine  EVO 3D bootanimation Android Zaps Apple - YouTube) und so weiter...) 

im anhang ein paar imperessionen meines SGS2  

bei fragen einfach melden.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. Januar 2012)

@Abufaso:

1. InsertCoin, RCMix oder ARHD.

2. Wenn du zumindest ein Fünkchen Verstand hast, Nein.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2012)

@energycross: Sieht schon ziemlich schick aus, aber beinhaltet der Mod auch das Sense Zeug? Das fände ich schon wichtig. 

@bratwurstmobil: Warum denn nicht? Gibt es keine passenden Viren oder wie?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Januar 2012)

wie das mit HTC Sense ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> @energycross: Sieht schon ziemlich schick aus, aber beinhaltet der Mod auch das Sense Zeug? Das fände ich schon wichtig.
> 
> @bratwurstmobil: Warum denn nicht? Gibt es keine passenden Viren oder wie?


 
Das ist ne ROM fürs SGS2, also erstens funktioniert sie nichtmal aufm Sensation und zweitens hat sie kein Sense. Gute ROMs wären Android Revolution HD, InsertCoin und RCMix ICS. Der Rest ist momentan...naja.

Es gibt schon Viren etc. Aber die bekommst du zu 98% aus dem market. Dort werden Apps mit Viren:
1. Verdammt schlechte Bewertungen enthalten.
2. Niemals so berühmt wie andere Apps, wie WhatsApp etc.
3. Schnell gelöscht.

Das heißt, wenn du nur mal kurz über die Bewertungen schaust und dir die Berechtigungen ausiehst, die eine App braucht, bist du schon sicher. Beispiel: Eine App, die bekannt ist, wie z.B. von Gameloft oder von Google selbst, kann ruhig die Berechtigung "SMS lesen/senden" haben. So ein Müll wie Asiatinnen im Bikini aber definitiv nicht.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Alterac (23. Januar 2012)

hier stand mist


----------



## Zergoras (23. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema Traffic, mit 500MB biste auf jedenfall sicher. Ich knack im Monat gerade so die 100MB, bin ständig icq, Mails etc. Surfen natürlich auch, aber keine Videos.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. Januar 2012)

Ich bin sogar mit 200 MB zufrieden. Ich surfe viel, sehe keine oder nur sehr wenige Videos und synchronisiere fast alles, was sich synchronisieren lässt. Aber wir haben alle verschiedene Nutzungsarten.Mein Vater haut auch gern mal 5 GB im Monat auf den Kopf.

mfg Marcel


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Januar 2012)

Darf man fragen was dein dad macht mit 5gb traffic?


----------



## fL!nT (24. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was dein dad macht mit 5gb traffic?


 
 
...aber echt !Hammer hart! 


vllt. nutzt er ständig das Internet Radio,da gehen so einige Gigs bei intensiv Nutzung flöten


----------



## jack1991 (24. Januar 2012)

Kenne viele Leute die mit 500mb locker klar kommen. Ich benutze 24/7 das Internet. Bin permanent in icq, fb, whatsapp usw online. Checke sehr oft Emails, gucke sehr viele Videos bei youtube, benutze sehr oft internetradio und synchronisiere wirklich alles was geht. 
Kann euch aber net sagen wie viel ich im Monat verbrauche, weil ich einer der glücklichen bin bei denen das datenvolumen nicht gezählt wird.


----------



## Ezio (24. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was dein dad macht mit 5gb traffic?


 
Das kann schnell gehen... mit etwas Tethering waren bei mir 5GB in 2 Tagen weg.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. Januar 2012)

Korrekt. Mein Vater nutzt Tethering, schaut Videos etc. 5 GB sind bei ihm fast immer aufgebraucht.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Januar 2012)

Ich muss mich fast schon anstrengen, dass ich die 200 marke knacke  

Mich würde mal interessieren, was man für 5gb zahlt im.monat. wär das machbar eine auskunft zu geben?


----------



## Abufaso (24. Januar 2012)

Bei Base anscheinend nur 20 pro Monat.
http://www.base.de/Tarife


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Januar 2012)

Habe bei base die 500 mb version für 10oder 15 euro (habs grad nicht im kopf).
Bur leider stört mich bei base die schlechte netzabdeckung und das internet ist seeeehr langsam. Ich lade mit etwa 120 Kb/s, selbst bei 3G


----------



## Abufaso (24. Januar 2012)

Hab ich auch schon von gehört, und sogar diverse Freunde klagen darüber, wie schön dass das d2 netz da um einiges besser ist.


----------



## Iceananas (25. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was man für 5gb zahlt im.monat. wär das machbar eine auskunft zu geben?


 
Für mein Tmobile Vertrag zahle ich als Basis 40€ inkl Tmobile- Festnetz- und Inetflat mit 1Gb. Ein Upgrade auf 5GB sowie 21Mbits HSPA kostet im Monat 10€. Also wären wir bei 50€  (Dazu kommt noch Subvention für ein Tablet bei mir )


----------



## iceman-joker (25. Januar 2012)

Ich zahle bei 1und1 nur 39€ im Monat,und habe ne Flatrate ins Festnetz,ne Flatrate in alle Mobilfunknetze und ne Internetflat bis 1,5 Gb im Monat mit bis zu 7200kb.Und das beste daran......alles im D2 ,sprich Vodafone Netz.Besser und billiger gehts nicht-)))


----------



## Ezio (25. Januar 2012)

12€ bei 3 für 1000 min/sms + 5GB danach Drosselung


----------



## Liza (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab bei Netzclub noch den alten Tarif mit kostenlosen 300 MB Traffic, die ich nie vollbekomme. Da fast überall wo ich bin auch noch öffentliche Hotspots sind.

Daher zahle ich im Monat absolut garnichts an Handy gebühren. Denn Telefoniert wird so dann über Skype und Nachrichten laufen über einen Messenger anstatt über die veralteten SMS Funktion. Wozu also nen teueren Vertrag?


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Januar 2012)

Liza schrieb:
			
		

> und Nachrichten laufen über einen Messenger anstatt über die veralteten SMS Funktion.



Seit 2012 hab ich etwas über 1600 sms verschickt  und 1300 davon gingen nur an eine Person


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Januar 2012)

Ich kann mir vorstellen an wen... 

Ich schick gerade mal 5 SMS im Monat und verbrauche auch nie meine 100 Freiminuten. Entweder WhatsApp oder Viber/Skype.

mfg Marcel


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Januar 2012)

bin halt oldschool


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Januar 2012)

Sag mir mal lieber wie ich meinen Vater überredet bekomme mein Sensation zu verkaufen und ein Evo 3D zu kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Bezahl ihm die Differenz  .
Vonwegen I-Net: Mein Tattoo bekommt die 100MB "Flat"(danach gedrosselt weiter) von Blau auch nicht geleert wenn ich es ohne Rücksicht auf irgend was benutze.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Januar 2012)

was genau machst du?


----------



## Verox (25. Januar 2012)

blau und fyve bringen neue Tarife raus für Smartphones Mobilfunk: Attraktive Smartphone-Tarife von Blau und Simyo - Golem.de


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Januar 2012)

für mich uninteressant... wie soll ich das mit 100 sms machen? siehe oben


----------



## Verox (25. Januar 2012)

sms flat dazubuchen und weniger spammen


----------



## Communicator (25. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich habe heute das Speedphone 700  der Telekom bekommen, dass ja bekanntermaßen ein Android-BS hat.
Anders als es landläufig erzählt wird, kann dieses DECT-Telefon auch jetzt schon mit dem Speedport W921V W-Lan Router betrieben werden, und eben nicht nur mit dem W723V.
Dabei fungiert der Router als Basisstation des SP700. Anmeldung war kinderleicht, funktionsumpfang ist gut und die Gesprächsqualität ebenfalls.
Die Wertigkeit und die Lage in der Hand sind ganz angenehm.

Kommen ich mal zu den eher weniger guten Eindrücken:
- Scrolling am Display ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, nicht so fluffig, mehr hakelig.
- Auflösung ist nur 240x400 Pixel bei 262.000 Farben. Nicht ganz schlecht, aber man ist mehr gewöhnt durch die heutigen Handys.......
- Android Markt fehlt (noch?).
- Keinen Dateimanager
- Tastenfeld trotz Kalibrierung ungenau, besonders im Browser.
- Froyo 2.2

Positives:
- Aussehen
- Haptik
- Gesprächsqualität
- Klang des Lautsprechers
- Updatefähig
- Besitzt die steuerfähigkeit des Entertain-Pakets (Aufnahme, Erinnerung, Programmierung der Senderliste, Überblick der nächsten 14 Tage mit Erinnerungsfunktion)
- RSS Feeds
- "Meine Dienste" steuerbar
- AndroMote fürs streamen von Musik im Heimnetz
- Webradio
- Wetter
- E-Mail Client

Man darf nicht vergessen das es sich hierbei um ein Festnetztelefon handelt was per W-Lan ins Netz geht. Viele Features werden eh von unseren Handys zuhause übernommen, aber wenn es sowieso mitgeliefert wird ist es eben ein schönes Gimmick für mich.

Viele Sachen (E-Mail, Entertain und "Meine Dienste" habe ich noch nicht getestet), da ich 2 Stunden erfolglos versucht habe einen Dateimanager und Marketplace zu installieren, und das Telefon an mein 64-Bit Win7 anzuschließen.

Bei Interesse und Zeit werde ich die Sachen die nicht getestet wurden, nachreichen.

Gruß.


----------



## Special_Flo (27. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag,
Habe eine Samsung Galaxy S2 (gerootet ist es)
Nur kann ich per setcpu keine Voltages ändern.
Muss ich dafür nen anderen Kernel haben?

mfg Flo


----------



## Betschi (27. Januar 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Habe eine Samsung Galaxy S2 (gerootet ist es)
> Nur kann ich per setcpu keine Voltages ändern.
> Muss ich dafür nen anderen Kernel haben?
> ...


 
Ja. Ich nutze den Siyah, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Januar 2012)

Betschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Ich nutze den Siyah, gefällt mir sehr gut



Siyah und der ragemod kanns glaub auch


----------



## Iceananas (27. Januar 2012)

Communicator schrieb:


> Speedphone 700


 
Mittlerweile schon Haustelefone mit Android?  Steckt das Telefon die ganze Zeit in einer Ladestation oder wie?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Januar 2012)

Haustelefone mit Android sind schon ein alter Hut. Apple ist stolz auf das iPad in Schulen, wir haben Android schon auf Autoradios, auf Autorückspiegeln(Kein Scherz ), auf Nachttischweckern und sogar Armbanduhren. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## Abufaso (27. Januar 2012)

Meint ihr dieser andere Akku taugt was? 3500 mAh sind ja schon eine Hausnummer..
Avanto POWER Akku für HTC EVO 3D mit 3500 mAh Li-Ion: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Iceananas (27. Januar 2012)

wenn dir nix ausmacht, dass dein Handy potthässlich wird...

ich habs mit einem Ersatzakku gemacht - ist der Akkuleer, kommt eben der 2. rein.


----------



## Abufaso (27. Januar 2012)

Potthässlich? Ist der mitgelieferte Akkudeckel etwa ein anderer als der normale?


----------



## Communicator (27. Januar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schon Haustelefone mit Android?  Steckt das Telefon die ganze Zeit in einer Ladestation oder wie?


 Naja, verbraucht schon mehr als das Alte.
Hält sich aber in Grenzen.......


----------



## jack1991 (27. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Potthässlich? Ist der mitgelieferte Akkudeckel etwa ein anderer als der normale?



Ja!!! Der neue akku ist weit aus dicker und größer. Deswegen ist ja auch eine neuer akkudeckel dabei, weil der neue akku nicht unter den herkömmlichen akkudeckel passt. Wenn Du dir den akkudeckel des neuen akkus genau ansieht wirst Du merken das die wölbungen ausgeprägter sind, vorallem im Bereich der Kamera.
Sprich das Handy an sich wird dicker werden, was total hässlich aussieht. Da kannst Du gleich die alten Telefonzellen mit dir rumtragen XD.


----------



## Abufaso (27. Januar 2012)

Na dann lieber nicht. 
Aber  der hier geht? Mit 1900 anstatt 1730 mAh: http://www.amazon.de/SANER%C2%AE-1900mAh-rechargeable-Batterie-Battery/dp/B005UO12HQ/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1327697495&sr=8-18
Das ist wahrscheinlich einfach der Normale: HTC BA S580 Akku für Evo 3D und Sensation: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Januar 2012)

jack1991 schrieb:


> Ja!!! Der neue akku ist weit aus dicker und größer. Deswegen ist ja auch eine neuer akkudeckel dabei, weil der neue akku nicht unter den herkömmlichen akkudeckel passt. Wenn Du dir den akkudeckel des neuen akkus genau ansieht wirst Du merken das die wölbungen ausgeprägter sind, vorallem im Bereich der Kamera.
> Sprich das Handy an sich wird dicker werden, was total hässlich aussieht. Da kannst Du gleich die alten Telefonzellen mit dir rumtragen XD.


 

gleiches gibts ja auch beim SGS2 - Extended Battery Kit, hier wurde das aber sehr gut gelöst finde ich


----------



## Iceananas (28. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Na dann lieber nicht.
> Aber  der hier geht? Mit 1900 anstatt 1730 mAh: SANER® 1900mAh rechargeable Li-ion Akku for HTC EVO 3D: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Das ist wahrscheinlich einfach der Normale: HTC BA S580 Akku für Evo 3D und Sensation: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
Den ersten kenne ich nicht. Aber der hier wird oft in englischsprachige Foren empfohlen: Anker 2 x 1900mAh Li-ion Akku für HTC Shooter: Amazon.de: Elektronik (gibts bestimmt irgendwo einzeln).

Ansonsten einfach der normale, so ein Unterschied machts nicht aus.


----------



## massaker (28. Januar 2012)

*Iceananas*
So einen "Anker" hab ich mir auch geholt, natürlich in der Desire HD - Edition für meinen htc DHD, da mein alter 1350mAh-Original kaum 5-6 Std mehr unter Dauerbelastung aushielt (am Anfang waren es noch 7-8). Also der Anker geht schon mal ganz gut. So um 8-9 Std vielleicht, also sagen wir +10% zum Original als er noch neu war. Das sind zwar ganz bestimmt nicht die mAh, die da angegeben werden - wenn ich schätzen müsste, dann würde ich sagen ehrliche 1500-1600 mAh sind realistisch. Aber zumindest nicht schlechter (sogar etwas besser) als der originale zum billig Preis - was man von den meisten anderen billig-Akkus nicht behaupten kann!


----------



## Iceananas (28. Januar 2012)

massaker schrieb:


> *Iceananas*
> So einen "Anker" hab ich mir auch geholt, natürlich in der Desire HD - Edition für meinen htc DHD, da mein alter 1350mAh-Original kaum 5-6 Std mehr unter Dauerbelastung aushielt (am Anfang waren es noch 7-8). Also der Anker geht schon mal ganz gut. So um 8-9 Std vielleicht, also sagen wir +10% zum Original als er noch neu war. Das sind zwar ganz bestimmt nicht die mAh, die da angegeben werden - wenn ich schätzen müsste, dann würde ich sagen ehrliche 1500-1600 mAh sind realistisch. Aber zumindest nicht schlechter (sogar etwas besser) als der originale zum billig Preis - was man von den meisten anderen billig-Akkus nicht behaupten kann!


 
Der 1350mAh Akku vom Desire HD ist schon ne grobe Frechheit 
Das ist gut zu wissen, dann weiß ich ja welchen Ersatzakku ich brauche falls einer von mir kaputt geht!


----------



## ile (30. Januar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Der 1350mAh Akku vom Desire HD ist schon ne grobe Frechheit
> Das ist gut zu wissen, dann weiß ich ja welchen Ersatzakku ich brauche falls einer von mir kaputt geht!



Es sind original nur 1230 mAh, nicht 1350


----------



## Iceananas (30. Januar 2012)

Macht die Sache nicht besser


----------



## Papzt (30. Januar 2012)

Einer hier Erfahrung mit den verschiedenen ICS Ports für das SGS?


----------



## Micha77 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab zurzeit ein Samsung Galaxy 3 (das bald ersetzt werden soll) und ein Dell Streak 7,das ich für wenig Geld bekommen habe und mit welchem ich sehr zufrieden bin,ausser mit der Akkulaufzeit


----------



## BlackHawk3 (30. Januar 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht, wer meine Geschichte von Handys kennt, auf jeden Fall kam mein Handy nach 2 Tagen aus der Reperatur von Samsung wieder, das Display wurde getauscht, nur jetzt ist das ganze noch viel schlimmer


----------



## Papzt (30. Januar 2012)

Dann ab zurück. Sowas ist schlichtweg inakzeptabel.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr immer zur Reperatur und so....scheint ja als sei das normal...:S 
Der Display-Probleme Thread (Streifen, Schlieren, Farbverläufe, etc., hier rein) - Seite 48 - Android-Hilfe.de

Ich werd zum Media Markt gehen und denen richtig meine Meinung sagen, am besten dem Chef, die sollen mir nen neues geben


----------



## Papzt (30. Januar 2012)

Du hast dafür bezahlt, also steht dir auch funktionierende Ware zu


----------



## spionkaese (30. Januar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Einer hier Erfahrung mit den verschiedenen ICS Ports für das SGS?


CM9 von team hacksung ist ganz gut (zumindest im aktuellen Build 15),
der von Onecosmic ist sehr stabil und laut dem Entwickler nahezu bugfrei, allerdings fehlen halt wie beim Stock Android viele Funktionen.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (30. Januar 2012)

Ja....hast ja recht..aber was soll ich da groß machen? Die legen sich quer...:S Ich hab mal ne Mail an ComputerBild geschrieben, vielleicht können die ja druck machen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Januar 2012)

Du und deine Handys. Erst hast du das Sensa XL, damit bist du nicht zufrieden, dann das XE, damit warst du nicht zufrieden und jetzt das Nexus. Haste bald alle Geräte durch? 

Tipp: Ich würde mit dem SGS2, weitermachen, dann das RAZR und zurück zu Samsung, wieder zum Note. Wenn die drei in deinen Händen waren, kann man mit dem Atrix weitermachen, dann das Xperia Arc S und dann natürlich, besonders durch den Preis, das Evo 3D.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (30. Januar 2012)

Hey...ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem nexus....nur der stich vom Display ist unerträglich..... 
Der Display-Probleme Thread (Streifen, Schlieren, Farbverläufe, etc., hier rein) - Seite 48 - Android-Hilfe.de

Haben viele das Problem


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Januar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach taugen bionische Pixel eh (noch) zu nichts. Du wirst dich damit abfinden müssen, dass du nie ein perfektes Display bekommst. Außerdem sind nach 1,5 bis 2 Jahren die Pixel "verbraucht", das heißt, dass die Farben deutlich blasser werden. Du wirst das Nexus also solange umtauschen müssen, bis du "zufrieden" bist.

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (30. Januar 2012)

Also es geht auch gut, ich habe jetzt ein neues Gerät und das ist Fehlerfrei, nachdem wir im MediaMarkt 3 Geräte geöffent haben


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Januar 2012)

Ich finds immer toll wie manche sich über die Qualität von HTC beklagen. Wies aussieht schafft es Samsung aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Januar 2012)

Danke bratwurstmobil, ich besitze nun auch das EVO 3D und es ist toll!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (31. Januar 2012)

Ehhm ja das war ja nur das Display Das is nun mal Amo-LED :S Aber der verkäufer hat auch ein Sensation und ein S2...sein S2 läuft perfekt und sein Sensation auch, bis dann die Platine kaputt war und dann das Display Soviel zu HTC....wenn du willst lade ich dir Bilder hoch, wie gut HTC-Geräte sind...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (31. Januar 2012)

Was ich meinte war, dass viele sich beklagen, dass man beim MM mehrere Geräte von HTC auspacken muss, bis was Gescheites dabei ist und dass Samsung das ja so viel besser macht. Jetzt kommst aber du an und beschreibst genau das gleiche Phänomen bei Samsung. Das meinte ich mit meinem Post.


----------



## Abufaso (1. Februar 2012)

Hi,
Kennt einer von euch einen Wecker für 2.34 der auch klingelt wenn das Handy ausgeschaltet ist? 
Danke schonmal!
Nutze ein EVO 3D


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Februar 2012)

Ich suche für mein Galaxy S2 eine Möglichkeit internetradio von delicast zu hören. Die Browser die ich bis jetzt versucht habe öffnen das Playerfenster einfach nicht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Februar 2012)

Probier mal die App "XiiaLive".


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Februar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Probier mal die App "XiiaLive".



Kann ich sehr empfehlen


----------



## Minga_Bua (2. Februar 2012)

Gerade ausprobiert. Aber findet die Sender leider nicht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein bekanntes Problem. Bei mir findet er oft meinen Lieblingssender, ChroniX Metal, nicht und plötzlich sind es nur noch 10 Metalsender. Notfalls kannst du die URL zum Stream auch manuell eingeben.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kennt einer von euch einen Wecker für 2.34 der auch klingelt wenn das Handy ausgeschaltet ist?
> Danke schonmal!
> Nutze ein EVO 3D


Du meinst aus dem heruntergefahrenen Zustand?
Hab ich noch keinen gesehen und ich kann mir vom Aufbau von Android her auch nicht vorstellen dass sowas als Nachrüstapp möglich ist. Wenn ein Hersteller das als "neben OS" in sein Rom integriert dann vielleicht. Eine App braucht aber das Betriebssystem und das hat sie garnicht wenn das Handy richtig aus ist.

Lasse mich aber gerne belehren. Mein Tattoo bleibt auch immer im Standby weil es sonst nicht klingelt.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Februar 2012)

ich weiß noch von meinem uralt handy Sony Ericsson S500i, das hat den wecker laufen lassen auch wenns aus ist. 

aber bei android denk ich nicht dass das geht, wie Olstyle schon beschrieben hat


----------



## Abufaso (2. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Sony Ericsson S500i, das hat den wecker laufen lassen auch wenns aus ist.



So wars bei meinem alten Sony Ericsson auch, und das vermisse ich eben.  
Bei Apple scheints ja auch nicht zu gehen.. Naja dann halt ein richtiger Wecker


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Februar 2012)

Es geht nicht, weil das System "ausgeschalteter" ist als die alten Symbian und UIQ3-Krücken. Außerdem würde das Hochfahren zu lange dauern. Dass der Welcker auch im ausgeschaltetem Zustand klingelt, werdet ihr bei keinem guten OS mehr zu sehen bekommen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

Kennt jemand einen guten Emulator für gameboy spiele? Suche speziell pokemon spiele  am liebsten die editionen bis feuerrot/blattgrün


----------



## Papzt (6. Februar 2012)

Jau GameBoid. Hab den mir auch gerade erst installiert. Und hier das passende Bios


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

Gameboid hatte ich schon drauf. Am ende hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich nur noch in den download modus gekommen bin  musste mir einen neuen kernel laden - hab die "Gelegenheit" genutzt und meinen siyah kernel aktualisiert 

Gibts alternativen zum gameboid?


----------



## Papzt (6. Februar 2012)

Hm seltsam. Hatte mit dem noch keine Probleme. Der Tiger Emulator soll noch ganz brauchbar sein


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

Ich werds mal testen  

Vielleicht hab ich ihn ja von einer weniger seriösen seite gedownloadet. Kann mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Februar 2012)

Ich kann auch die 4droid-Serie empfehlen. Es gibt gb4droid, gba4droid, nes4droid, snes4droid, nds4droid, einfach alles. Die kannst du dir auch mal ansehen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## SmilingJack (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein 
Habe mir im Dezember 2010 ein Hero gekauft und bin seitdem ziemlich in Android verliebt. Im Herbst letztes Jahr kam dann noch ein Asus Transformer dazu und seit Samstag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Galaxy Nexus und bisher vollkommen zufrieden damit 
Achja...nach der zwei Jahre andauernden Flash-Orgie mit meinem Hero sind das TF und das Nexus bisher Stock und nichtmal gerootet 

Grüße 

Jack


----------



## Iceananas (6. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Gameboid hatte ich schon drauf. Am ende hat  sich herausgestellt, dass ich nur noch in den download modus gekommen  bin


 
Wie bitte? Was soll der download Modus sein? Gameboid ist ein ziemlich perfekter Emulator.
Habe damit schon zwei Pokemon Spiele durchgezockt... hat jemand Lust mit mir Pokemon zu tauschen? 



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> nds4droid


 
Hast jemand jemals ein NDS Spiel einigermaßen spielbar hinbekommen?
Bei mir bekommt ein übertakteter Dualcore 2 fps hin (Pokemon)


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Wie bitte? *Was soll der download Modus sein?* Gameboid ist ein ziemlich perfekter Emulator.
> Habe damit schon zwei Pokemon Spiele durchgezockt... hat jemand Lust mit mir Pokemon zu tauschen?


 

roote mal dein handy und zieh einen neuen kernel drauf. dann kommst du nicht dran vorbei.

wie auch immer, hat inzwischen geklappt mit gameboid. 

nur, wie bekomme ich jetzt die spiele her?


----------



## Iceananas (6. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> roote mal dein handy und zieh einen neuen kernel drauf. dann kommst du nicht dran vorbei.



Achso, ich dachte das war auf Gameboid bezogen 




EnergyCross schrieb:


> nur, wie bekomme ich jetzt die spiele her?


 
N-Roms.de - Roms kostenlos herunterladen


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte das war auf Gameboid bezogen







Iceananas schrieb:


> N-Roms.de - Roms kostenlos herunterladen


 

dann lad ich die .zip runter, ziehs aufs handy und mit gameboid starten odeR?


----------



## Iceananas (6. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> dann lad ich die .zip runter, ziehs aufs handy und mit gameboid starten odeR?


 
Die Zip öffnen, die *.gba Datei aufs Handy ziehen und mit Gameboid öffnen.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

alles klar, danke


----------



## Micha77 (6. Februar 2012)

Wie könnte ich die Akkulaufzeit von meinem Dell Streak7 verbessern?


----------



## SmilingJack (6. Februar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich die Akkulaufzeit von meinem Dell Streak7 verbessern?


 
Schau doch mal in den Akkustatistiken was am meisten Akku zieht.
Ansonsten Helligkeit manuell regeln, Synchronisierungsintervalle erhöhen, wenn du es beiseite legst Flugmodus einstellen usw.
Oder eventuell die Custom-Roms mal anschauen, ob eine dabei ist, die bessere Akkulaufzeit verspricht.


----------



## Abufaso (6. Februar 2012)

Alle unbenutzten Apparat automatisch schliessen, CPU runter takten, Hintergrunddaten und automatische Synchronisierung ausschalten.

Edit: Achja und natürlich die Bildschirmhelligkeit.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

rooten, einen kernel flashen mit dem man OC/UV machen kann (im fall samsung mit Siyah am besten) wie es bei anderen ist kann ich nicht sagen.
dann runtertakten und wie beim cpu den möglichst niedrigsten vcore nehmen bei dem es stabil läuft. 
wobei du bei 100 mhz nicht zu weit runter gehen solltest, da du sonst nichtmehr aus dem standby kommst. 

das war die PCGH-X variante 


bildschirmhelligkeit runter, daten aus wenn nicht benötigt, wlan aus lassen, nicht benutzte tasks löschen...


----------



## Micha77 (6. Februar 2012)

Kann man auch einen Kern ausmachen?


----------



## SmilingJack (6. Februar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Kann man auch einen Kern ausmachen?


 
Wird nicht möglich sein, davon abgesehen sind 2 Kerne Energiesparender als einer


----------



## Abufaso (6. Februar 2012)

SmilingJack schrieb:
			
		

> davon abgesehen sind 2 Kerne Energiesparender als einer



Genau so ist es


----------



## Micha77 (6. Februar 2012)

SmilingJack schrieb:
			
		

> Wird nicht möglich sein, davon abgesehen sind 2 Kerne Energiesparender als einer



Echt? Is ja verrückt! Naja das einzige was ich mit dem Tab mache was Leistung kostet is GTA III. Sonst bin ich nur Pcghx,Facebook,Youtube oder schaue Filme in normaler Quali


----------



## SmilingJack (6. Februar 2012)

Benutzt du für Facebook die offizielle App? Die soll sehr Energiehungrig sein.
Was sagt denn die Akkustatistik?


----------



## Micha77 (6. Februar 2012)

SmilingJack schrieb:
			
		

> Benutzt du für Facebook die offizielle App? Die soll sehr Energiehungrig sein.
> Was sagt denn die Akkustatistik?



Kann gerade net nach schauen aber ja ich nutze die normale App


----------



## ViP94 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es da noch was anderes gibt.


----------



## Abufaso (6. Februar 2012)

Man kann die Seite auch einfach über den Browser aufrufen, das spart Strom und ist mindestens genauso schnell. Nur die Benachrichtigungen bleiben halt weg..


----------



## Micha77 (6. Februar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann die Seite auch einfach über den Browser aufrufen, das spart Strom und ist mindestens genauso schnell. Nur die Benachrichtigungen bleiben halt weg..



Ja die Benachrichtungen brauche ich eh nicht


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

als alternative zur offiziellen facebook app kann ich https://market.android.com/details?...xLDEsInVrLmNvLnNlbmFiLmJsdWVOb3RpZnlGcmVlIl0. empfehlen


----------



## SmilingJack (6. Februar 2012)

Ich nutze auch die Seite...ansonsten ist die beliebteste App wohl Friendcaster...die hat auch Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## Micha77 (6. Februar 2012)

Ja ich werds ne Zeit lang mit Browser probieren


----------



## Papzt (7. Februar 2012)

Ich nutze seit jeher nur den Browser für FB und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Muss auch nicht immer extra geupdatet werden


----------



## Legacyy (7. Februar 2012)

Leute, ich hab heute das ICS 4.0.3 auf mein Galaxy S2 geladen und der  Quadrant Benchmark geht jetzt richtig ab. 4380 Punkte waren bisher das  höchste.   Bisher waren das ja so 3600 maximal...


----------



## Papzt (7. Februar 2012)

Welchen Port nutzt du wenn ich fragen darf? Lass auch mal den AnTuTu durchlaufen


----------



## SmilingJack (7. Februar 2012)

Hat hier eventuell jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Polituren für Touchscreens?
Habe letzte Nacht leider auf meinem Display ein paar sehr, sehr feine Kratzer entdeckt, die mich gerade echt nerven.


----------



## Iceananas (7. Februar 2012)

SmilingJack schrieb:


> Hat hier eventuell jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Polituren für Touchscreens?
> Habe letzte Nacht leider auf meinem Display ein paar sehr, sehr feine Kratzer entdeckt, die mich gerade echt nerven.


 
Probiers mal mit Zahnpasta (ohne Witz).


----------



## SmilingJack (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bei der Politur schon Angst,dass die Beschichtung leidet...Zahnpasta ist vorerst keine Option.
Aber danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Iceananas (7. Februar 2012)

Was denn für ne Beschichtung? 

Wir sprechen schon von einem Glasdisplay oder? Da wird dir keine Politur der Welt helfen...


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Februar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Was denn für ne Beschichtung?
> 
> Wir sprechen schon von einem Glasdisplay oder? Da wird dir keine Politur der Welt helfen...


 
Bandschleifer


----------



## SmilingJack (7. Februar 2012)

Das Glas vom Nexus hat so Nr Beschichtung,die Fingerspuren verringern soll...auch Feuchtigkeit perlt da einfach ab.
Denk mir schon,dass des Zeug nicht wirklich hilft, aber hätte ja sein können, dass ich positiv überrascht werde.


----------



## Iceananas (8. Februar 2012)

Achso, von der Beschichtung wußte ich nichts. 

Die meisten Politur (oder auch Zahnpasta) funktionieren halt so, dass der Silikonanteil die feinen Kratzer auffüllen und sie damit weniger sichtbar zu machen. Wirklich weg kriegst du das aber eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## SmilingJack (8. Februar 2012)

Werde wohl damit leben.
Hab mir andernorts auch sagen lassen,dass die Polituren nichts bringen. Wills ja nicht schlimmer machen. Und man sieht es ja nur,wenn man es darauf anlegt.


----------



## Legacyy (8. Februar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Welchen Port nutzt du wenn ich fragen darf? Lass auch mal den AnTuTu durchlaufen


 Ist die (I9100XXLPB)|SamMobile, die von Samsung selbst veröffentlicht wurde. Keine bearbeitete von Darky oder so. Antutu zeigt bei mit im Schnitt 6300 Punkte an nach einigen Durchläufen. 6489 war bisher das höchste. 
CPU läuft wie gesagt standard mit 1,2GHz.


----------



## Biohazard92 (8. Februar 2012)

Hab heute mal Google Chrome Beta für mein Galaxy Nexus ausprobiert, nur ein Problemchen, in einem auf vBulletin 3.8 basierenden Forum in dem ich häufig zugange bin, funktioniert die Touch-Erkennung mit Chrome nicht so gut. Kleine Grafiken die als Hyperlink dienen (Zum ersten neuen Beitrag, zum letzten Beitrag springen) im Kontrollzentrum werden oft einfach nicht ausgeführt, egal welche zoom-Stufe.

Mit dem ICS-Browser habe ich absolut keine Probleme er erkennt selbst ungezoomt alles perfekt. Reproduzierbar?

Bleib jetzt erst Mal beim normalen ICS der mir auch sehr gut gefällt, nur die Tab-Verwaltung und die Adressleiste des Chrome würden mir eher zusagen. Muss ich wohl noch etwas warten.



Wäre auch schön wenn jemand ein Pack von Wallpapern für das Galaxy Nexus hätte, über Google und darüber gefundene Packs findet sich irgendwie kein wirklich schönes... hab jetzt ein über Google-Bilder gefundenes HD-Wallpaper vorrübergehend genommen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Februar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab heute das ICS 4.0.3 auf mein Galaxy S2 geladen und der  Quadrant Benchmark geht jetzt richtig ab. 4380 Punkte waren bisher das  höchste.   Bisher waren das ja so 3600 maximal...


 
Ich will dir ja nicht die Freude klauen, aber Benchmarks sind im Smartphonesektor der pure Schwanzvergleich. Um meine Aussage zu verdeutlichen: Laut AnTuTu bin ich mit Sense 3.6 deutlich schneller als mit CM9 und mein Höchstpunktestand bei Quadrant ging in die 6000 Punkte rein, der niedrigste war knapp unter 3000.

mfg MArcel


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Februar 2012)

Quadrant ist nicht aussagekräftig, da leicht manipulierbar...


----------



## Papzt (8. Februar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ist die (I9100XXLPB)|SamMobile, die von Samsung selbst veröffentlicht wurde. Keine bearbeitete von Darky oder so. Antutu zeigt bei mit im Schnitt 6300 Punkte an nach einigen Durchläufen. 6489 war bisher das höchste.
> CPU läuft wie gesagt standard mit 1,2GHz.


Was ein DualCore nicht so alles ausmacht


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Februar 2012)

Biohazard92 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute mal Google Chrome Beta für mein Galaxy Nexus ausprobiert, nur ein Problemchen, in einem auf vBulletin 3.8 basierenden Forum in dem ich häufig zugange bin, funktioniert die Touch-Erkennung mit Chrome nicht so gut. Kleine Grafiken die als Hyperlink dienen (Zum ersten neuen Beitrag, zum letzten Beitrag springen) im Kontrollzentrum werden oft einfach nicht ausgeführt, egal welche zoom-Stufe.
> 
> Mit dem ICS-Browser habe ich absolut keine Probleme er erkennt selbst ungezoomt alles perfekt. Reproduzierbar?
> 
> ...



Alternativ kann ich den opera mini browser empfehlen


----------



## Biohazard92 (8. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Alternativ kann ich den opera mini browser empfehlen


 
Bin mit dem Standard-ICS-Browser wie gesagt eigentlich zufrieden, mich wundert jetzt nur dieses vBulletin 3.8 Problem im Chrome Beta, daher warte ich vllt. auf eine neue Version, geht ja bei Chrome gewohnt schnell! 



Nur bei den Wallpapern bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden, die Qual der Wahl, weiß jemand wo man ein gutes Pack findet ?


----------



## Abductee (8. Februar 2012)

mich wundert das es überhaupt ein chrome app gibt.
ich hätte gewettet das google das gleich ins betriebssystem als systembrowser einbettet.


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Februar 2012)

Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Nur bei den Wallpapern bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden, die Qual der Wahl, weiß jemand wo man ein gutes Pack findet ?


 

welche richtung darfs gehen?


----------



## Biohazard92 (8. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> welche richtung darfs gehen?


 
Schwierig zu beantworten. Generell würde ich einen eher dunklen Hintergrund bevorzugen, sei es ein blaues oder schwarzes Wallpaper, allerdings sind natürlich die interessantesten Dinge wie ein cooles Bild vom Universum, Wassertropfen, von einem dunklen Wald, Sonnenuntergang oder sowas.

Da ich nicht exakt beschreiben kann was ich suche, würde mir ja ein Pack mit ganz vielen möglichen Wallpapern gefallen.

Habe mir schonmal ein Pack mit 100 heruntergeladen aber keines hat mich wirklich zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Februar 2012)

also die bilder im anhang sind so meine favoriten. das erste (mit den blauen streifen) hab ich noch 3-farbig. habs leider nur aufm handy direkt, das war bei der CheckRom dabei  kanns auch nicht aufn pc ziehen, keine ahnung wieso 

edit: die auflösung und skalierung entspricht natürlich nicht dem original 

edit2: das erste bild nennt sich Light Blaze. gibts bei google gleich am anfang


----------



## Biohazard92 (8. Februar 2012)

Danke, LightBlaze probiere ich direkt mal aus!


----------



## spionkaese (8. Februar 2012)

Biohazard92 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, LightBlaze probiere ich direkt mal aus!



Kannst ja mal auf pickywallpapers.com gucken.
Da gibts für so ziemlich jedes Handy und jede Monitorgröße passende Wallpaper.


----------



## Biohazard92 (9. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal auf pickywallpapers.com gucken.
> Da gibts für so ziemlich jedes Handy und jede Monitorgröße passende Wallpaper.


 
Geile Seite, danke!


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2012)

ich find zedge.net sehr gut.


----------



## Timmay (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin grad auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Smartphone. Schwanke noch zwischen dem Galaxy S2 und dem Nexus. Das Nexus ist mir aber fast ein bisschen gross und mich stoert es auch extrem, dass es keinen sd-kartenslot hat. Habe hier im meinem jetzigen eine 16gb microSD in Gebrauch und moechte die auch gern weiter verwenden. Demzufolge tendiere ich eher zu dem Galaxy S2. In den naechsten Monaten soll ja dafuer auch das aktuelle Android 4.x rausgekommen. Damit sollen ja dann dort auch diese tollen neuen Onscreentasten einzughalten. Kann man denn dieses Feature dann auch deaktiviern bzw ist es ueberhaupt aktiviert? Dies macht ja bei Smartphones mit fest eingebauten Home-, Zurueck-Button usw. keinen Sinn. Ich mein bringt ja nix wenn die Tasten dann doppelt vorhanden sind und Displayplatz verschwendet wird. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung?


----------



## Biohazard92 (9. Februar 2012)

Timmay schrieb:


> In den naechsten Monaten soll ja dafuer auch das aktuelle Android 4.x rausgekommen. Damit sollen ja dann dort auch diese tollen neuen Onscreentasten einzughalten. Kann man denn dieses Feature dann auch deaktiviern bzw ist es ueberhaupt aktiviert? Dies macht ja bei Smartphones mit fest eingebauten Home-, Zurueck-Button usw. keinen Sinn. Ich mein bringt ja nix wenn die Tasten dann doppelt vorhanden sind und Displayplatz verschwendet wird. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung?


 
Da Samsung die Oberfläche ja nach ihren Belieben anpassen kann, wird es sicher keine Taste doppelt geben. Home und Zurück sind physikalisch vorhanden, wie man dann zum Taskmanager gelangt wird sich letztendlich zeigen.

Hier schonmal ein Video, weiß nicht ob du es kennst, dazu.
Darin wird der Home-Button gedrückt gehalten um den Taskmanager zu öffnen.
Galaxy S2: Android 4 mit TouchWiz im Video - News - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## Timmay (9. Februar 2012)

Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Hier schonmal ein Video, weiß nicht ob du es kennst, dazu.
> Darin wird der Home-Button gedrückt gehalten um den Taskmanager zu öffnen.
> Galaxy S2: Android 4 mit TouchWiz im Video - News - CHIP Handy Welt



Ah ok, nee das Video kannte ich noch nicht. Na das sieht ja vielversprechend aus. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Papzt (9. Februar 2012)

Touchwiz machts echt kaputt


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Februar 2012)

Word! Leider gibts nur zwei gescheite Oberflächen Vanilla und HTC Sense, wobei Sense auch nur auf Top-Geräten laufen sollte. Sonst siehts so aus wie auf dem Wildfire.

mfg Marcel


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab folgendes Problem: 1.Wenn ich mit meinen Motorola Defy in den Android-Market gehen will dauert es ewig beim anmelden.
2.Wenn ich mir im Online-Store(über PC) etwas runterladen will steht da ihr Google-Konto ist mit keinem Gerät(oder so ähnlich) verknüpft.
Wie kann ich es verknüpfen?

MfG Marcus


----------



## Iceananas (9. Februar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Word! Leider gibts nur zwei gescheite Oberflächen Vanilla und HTC Sense, wobei Sense auch nur auf Top-Geräten laufen sollte. Sonst siehts so aus wie auf dem Wildfire.
> 
> mfg Marcel



Ich finde, dass auch Sense das Aussehen von Android 4.0 kaputt macht. Sense bringt zwar geile Funktionen mit, aber diese runde, bunte glossy Optik kann ich echt nicht mehr sehen! Das war mal zu Windows XP Zeiten mal in, aber langsam nervts wirklich. Ich benutze Sense nur noch geskint, mal schauen ob ich zu CM9 umsteige wenn das mal stabil läuft.  



OverclockingNewbie schrieb:


> Ich hab folgendes Problem: 1.Wenn ich mit meinen Motorola Defy in den Android-Market gehen will dauert es ewig beim anmelden.
> 2.Wenn ich mir im Online-Store(über PC) etwas runterladen will steht da ihr Google-Konto ist mit keinem Gerät(oder so ähnlich) verknüpft.
> Wie kann ich es verknüpfen?
> 
> MfG Marcus


 
Dein Handy wird automatisch mit dem Google Konto verknüpft wenn du dich mit dem Handy in den Markt anmeldest. Schlechtem Empfang zu Hause oder so?


----------



## Papzt (9. Februar 2012)

> mal schauen ob ich zu CM9 umsteige wenn das mal stabil läuft.


Auf dem SGS läufts schon super. Ist zwar noch eine Alpha aber mittlerweile absolut alltagstauglich


----------



## Iceananas (9. Februar 2012)

Fürs Sensation läuft die Development leider etwas schleppender als bei den Galaxy Modellen


----------



## Abufaso (9. Februar 2012)

Fürs Evo 3D auch, denk ich mal? Laut PCGH Web kommts erst im Q2


----------



## Duebelmaster (10. Februar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich die Akkulaufzeit von meinem Dell Streak7 verbessern?


 
Ich würde dir empfehlen das Handy in 2G zu betreiben, wenn du nicht gerade damit surfst. 
Gibts sicher auch nen kleinen "switcher" (2G/3G) als Widget.
Außerdem den Standort ausschalten. Die beiden Sachen bringen spürbar mehr Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Papzt (10. Februar 2012)

Automatische Displayrotation frisst auch mehr als man denkt. Displayhelligkeit niedriger machen und nicht so viele Apps anlassen kann auch nicht schaden


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Februar 2012)

@iceananas: Naja, viel von dem Klickibunti von Sense kommt auch vom Wallpaper. Wenn der dunkler ist, wirkt Sense plötzlich ganz anders, viel erwachsener. Und was die Community angeht: Bei Samsung ist zwar mehr los, aber beim Sensation gibt's mehr Innovationen, z.B. AROMA. Wenn eine ZIP per Recovery geflasht wird, öffnet sich ein komplettes UI mit Touch, in dem man auch anhaken kann welche AddOns man installieren will etc. Das ist schon sehr nice.


----------



## Abufaso (10. Februar 2012)

Kennt einer von euch ein Programm das FLACs abspielen kann? Mein PlayerPro will das nicht


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Februar 2012)

Probier mal Vitalplayer. Hat bei mir bisher alles abgespielt.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2012)

Hm... Das Standard-Android-Dingsi, dass hier "Musik" heisst, kann das.  Keine Ahnung, ob das bei jeder Android-Version dabei ist. Gehört aber hier bei 3.2 zur Grundausstattung.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Februar 2012)

Der findet doch die Musik auf der speicherkarte automatisch? Wenn das so ist kann er es nicht abspielen, es wird nämlich nichts gefunden..


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2012)

Duebelmaster schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen das Handy in 2G zu betreiben, wenn du nicht gerade damit surfst.
> Gibts sicher auch nen kleinen "switcher" (2G/3G) als Widget.
> Außerdem den Standort ausschalten. Die beiden Sachen bringen spürbar mehr Akkulaufzeit.


 
Ist das nicht ein Tablet?
Ein Widget an Land ziehen, das den Flugmodus aktiviert. Damit wird schonmal alles an Telefon (egal ob 2 oder 3G) und WiFi deaktiviert.



Abufaso schrieb:


> Der findet doch die Musik auf der speicherkarte automatisch? Wenn das so ist kann er es nicht abspielen, es wird nämlich nichts gefunden..



"Musik" findet bei mir auch FLAC.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Februar 2012)

Ach es geht um Musik? Dann vergiss meinen Vorschlag  Lesen hilft.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich im Dateimanager auf eine FLAC-Datei tippe, wird die direkt abgenudelt.
Wenn mehrere Flac-fähige Player im System sind (bei mir ist sonst keiner im Moment), dann sollte eigentlich die Auswahl kommen


----------



## zøtac (11. Februar 2012)

Hat hier jemand das Galaxy Note?  
Passt das noch in die Hosentasche? 

Eigentlich mag ich keine großen Handys, aber das ist nen gutes Zwischending zwischen Tablet und Handy


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2012)

Kumpel von mir hats. Mir ist es fast zu groß. Mein nächstes Smartphone wird von der Größe her wohl eher richtung HTC Wildfire gehen. Das reicht für mich locker und ist angenehm zu handeln. Nexus ist mir auch viel zu groß. Den Browser,benutz ich eh kaum, und alles was ich wirklich nutze, gibts ne gute App. Da brauch ich dann kein Megadisplay. Zur Zeit bin ich aber mit dem Galaxy 2 mehr als.glücklich. Das nächste wird abef vom Display kleiner und günstiger. Das reicht...


----------



## zøtac (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hab atm das Wildfire, dachte auch das das Display locker reicht, aber seit ner Zeit find ichs richtig unangenehm. 
Mein Vater hat das Nexus, liegt gut in der Hand, Traumhaftes Display. 
Ich surfe viel mitm Handy, deswegen wär das Galaxy Note bzw. der Nachfolger davon eig Ideal, aber wenns nicht in die Hosentasche passt wärs n absolutes K.O. Kriterium, wie soll ichs denn dann transportieren?^^


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2012)

Man Bag?

Ich find schon die "normalen" Galaxys zu groß.


----------



## zøtac (12. Februar 2012)

Wieso nicht gleich nen Hüfttäschchen 
Ich find was man als zu groß und zu klein empfindet hängt stark vom Anwendungsgebiet ab. Jemand der sein Smartphone haupsächlich zum Telefonieren benutzt, braucht natürlich kein riesen Display. 
Aber wenn man viel Surft und Schreibt wie ich wärs denk ich besser.

Naja, hoffentlich bringt Samsung überhaupt nen Nachfolger vom Note. Unter Quad Core kauf ich nix


----------



## TankCommander (12. Februar 2012)

Finde auch die ganzen Galaxys zu groß.

Ich habe noch ein HTC Desire, eins der ersten. Finde die größe Ideal ist schon kleiner im Vergleich zum Desire HD.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hab bis vor kurzem auch gesagt das mir die ganzen neuen Dinger schon zu groß sind. 
Seit 3 Wochen hab ich das Evo 3d und ich hab mich sehr schnell von meinem kleinen Defy ans große Evo gewöhnt.


----------



## Abufaso (12. Februar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bis vor kurzem auch gesagt das mir die ganzen neuen Dinger schon zu groß sind.
> Seit 3 Wochen hab ich das Evo 3d und ich hab mich sehr schnell von meinem kleinen Defy ans große Evo gewöhnt.



Sign. Die iPhones sind mir mittlerweile schon alle zu klein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Februar 2012)

Das iPhone sieht neben dem Evo wie ein Spielzeug aus


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2012)

So, und mein	Galaxy S 2 is nun wohl ein Garantiefall. Seit einiger Zeit funzt der Focus von der Kamera nicht mehr richtig. Ab und zu gings wieder. Aber seit zwo Tagen sind alle Bilder total unscharf. Hab auch schon die Kamerasoftware geupdated. Bringt nix. Bin ich ma gespannt, wie die Garantieabwicklung läuft und wie schnell das geht


----------



## Verox (12. Februar 2012)

Holt euch mal,die App boost2 oder speedx 

Mother of Games


----------



## Duebelmaster (13. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht ein Tablet?
> Ein Widget an Land ziehen, das den Flugmodus aktiviert. Damit wird schonmal alles an Telefon (egal ob 2 oder 3G) und WiFi deaktiviert.
> 
> "Musik" findet bei mir auch FLAC.



Hatte ich auch schon vermutet, durch kurzes googlen jedoch schnell herausgefunden, dass es doch Daten unterstützt.


----------



## Papzt (14. Februar 2012)

So endlich mal wieder was gescheites zum flashen gefunden. Ich denke bei der Rom werde ich bleiben. CM9 entwickelt sich ja irgendwie kaum bis gar nicht


----------



## DrSin (14. Februar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das iPhone sieht neben dem Evo wie ein Spielzeug aus


 
Neben meinem Note sieht das IP aus wie ein Spielzeug xD


----------



## Papzt (14. Februar 2012)

Naja selbst neben meinen SGS sieht das IP nach Spielzeug aus


----------



## Biohazard92 (14. Februar 2012)

Neben meinem Galaxy Nexus auch ^^ Voll süß das kleine Ding


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Februar 2012)

Neben dem Sensation aber auch. Ich denke, wenn Apple nicht die 4" in Angriff nimmt, MINDESTENS, dann haben sie ein Problem. Schon jetzt wird eher zum S2 als zum 4S gegriffen. Wie soll das weitergehen?


----------



## Papzt (14. Februar 2012)

Glaube ich nicht. Egal wie schlecht die Apple Dinger noch werden sie werden so oder so gekauft einfach weil....ja keine Ahnung was in solchen Leuten vorgeht.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2012)

Weil Apple draufsteht und sich "iPhone = bestes Smartphone" bei denen im Hirn eingebrannt hat. Merke ich selber
täglich wenn ich mein Android Smartphone raushole (In meiner Schule haben 70 % ein iPhone).


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr wollt das das der Androidstammtischthread ist und bleibt und nicht sofort wieder ein Basherthread Android vs. iPhone wird hört bitte auf über andere Smarthphones(ysteme) herzuziehen.
Bei den Kommentaren hier dauert es nicht lang und der erste iPhoneuser fängt hier an zu diskutieren(streiten). Die selbe leiher wie es in schon zigtausend anderen Threads geschehen ist.
Jeder darf selber entscheiden was er sich für sein Geld kauft und was einem gefällt. Wenn er bereit ist dafür mehr auszugeben ist das seine Entscheidung die jeder akzeptieren muss.
Also bleibt bitte bei Android und fertig.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Februar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Apple draufsteht und sich "iPhone = bestes Smartphone" bei denen im Hirn eingebrannt hat. Merke ich selber
> täglich wenn ich mein Android Smartphone raushole (In meiner Schule haben 70 % ein iPhone).



Wenn du wüsstest was ich schon alles erlebt hab. Ich hab sogar je Top 3:
1. "Ist das schon das iPhone 5?" (zum Sensation)
2. "Boah, ist das groß. Fast schon iPad." (zum Sensation)
3. "IPhone ist das beste Handy." Am nächsten Tag Sensation vom Vater bekommen und rumgezeigt. Am gleichen Tag noch waren zwei iPhones in der Bucht. 

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit Zahnpasta (ohne Witz).


 
Lass das lieber sein! Der Tipp ist nichtmehr aktuell, da heutzutage in fast jeder Zahnpaste kleine Granulate drin sind, damit der Dreck besser von den Zähnen abgeht. Das Ende vom lied ist dann, das du sehr sehr viele kleine Kratzer oben hast! Aber es tut danach evtl gut riechen   


@Topic 

Ich weiß grad nicht was ich machen soll. Ich bin mit meinem S2 ganz zufrieden. Es hat nur einen Produktionsfehler. Das Amoled verfärbt sich stark grün sobald ich auch nur ein wenig schräg drauf gugge. Von Vorne passen alle Farben. Habe auch schon mit Samsung Email Kontakt gehabt, die würden das halt reparieren (ich vermute Panel-Tausch, was anderes wird ja wohl kaum gehen). 

Da ich aber irgendwie kein Bock hab drauf zu verzichten, und es auch nciht unbedingt so sehr stört, überlege ich es nicht einzuschicken. Ich würde nämlcih so langsam auch mal anfangen wollen mich mit flashen auseinander zu setzen. Wenn ich damit anfange, kann ich die Garantie ja vergessen! 

Von daher, blöde Situation und ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## TankCommander (14. Februar 2012)

@fr3@k
Ich würde das S2 tauschen. Danach kannst du immer noch rooten und flashen. Ich habe letzte Woche mein S2 auch zurück schicken müssen.


----------



## PEG96 (14. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,
2 Fragen habe ich an euch:
1. Ist es möglich ohne Garantieverlust auf Android 2.3.4 zurückzugehen?
2. Ist es möglich das Gerät wegen diesen Fehlern zurückzugeben/Geld zurück/Umtauschen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen PEG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 2 Fragen habe ich an euch:
> 1. Ist es möglich ohne Garantieverlust auf Android 2.3.4 zurückzugehen?
> 2. Ist es möglich das Gerät wegen diesen Fehlern zurückzugeben/Geld zurück/Umtauschen?
> ...


 
Welches Gerät? Welche Fehler? Original Firmware?


----------



## DrSin (14. Februar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 2 Fragen habe ich an euch:
> 1. Ist es möglich ohne Garantieverlust auf Android 2.3.4 zurückzugehen?
> 2. Ist es möglich das Gerät wegen diesen Fehlern zurückzugeben/Geld zurück/Umtauschen?
> ...


 
Wenn du wieder die Firmware drauf machst, die beim kauf drauf war und dein Flash counter nicht erhöht ist, sollte alles kein Problem sein.


----------



## spionkaese (14. Februar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> So endlich mal wieder was gescheites zum flashen gefunden. Ich denke bei der Rom werde ich bleiben. CM9 entwickelt sich ja irgendwie kaum bis gar nicht



Was hast du denn jetzt?
Von allen ROMs die ich bis jetzt probiert habe (cm9, openkang, onecosmic) war CM9 am besten.
Mit OpenKang hatte ich Netzwerkprobleme und beim anderen fehlten mir viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Was hast du denn jetzt?
> Von allen ROMs die ich bis jetzt probiert habe (cm9, openkang, onecosmic) war CM9 am besten.
> Mit OpenKang hatte ich Netzwerkprobleme und beim anderen fehlten mir viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


 

was hast du für ein handy? falls es ein sgs2 ist kann ich die CheckRom sehr empfehlen mit dem Siyah kernel


----------



## PEG96 (14. Februar 2012)

Sorry, dass ich das Wichtigste vergessen habe: 
Ich besitze ein Galaxy S2 und habe jetzt die 2.3.6 Original Rom, mit Kies geflasht

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Februar 2012)

Hast du seit dem Update mal nen FullWipe gemacht?
SD-Karte Formatieren soll bei manchen auch geholfen haben.
Schau mal im Androidhilfeforum da steht einiges drinnen sicher auch wie du wieder Downgraden kannst


----------



## Papzt (15. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn jetzt?
> Von allen ROMs die ich bis jetzt probiert habe (cm9, openkang, onecosmic) war CM9 am besten.
> Mit OpenKang hatte ich Netzwerkprobleme und beim anderen fehlten mir viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.



Ich nutze jetzt AOKP. CM9 war anfangs gut nur entwickelt sich das zu langsam. CM war immer meine erste Wahl auch bei GB und Froyo aber jetzt hängen sie arg hinterher. Ich habe absolut keine Probleme mit der Rom. Einziger Fehler waren dublikate in Musik und Galerie aber das ist ja ein Feature von ICS Wenn CNA ein paar mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hätte würde ich das eventuell nehmen


----------



## spionkaese (15. Februar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze jetzt AOKP. CM9 war anfangs gut nur entwickelt sich das zu langsam. CM war immer meine erste Wahl auch bei GB und Froyo aber jetzt hängen sie arg hinterher. Ich habe absolut keine Probleme mit der Rom. Einziger Fehler waren dublikate in Musik und Galerie aber das ist ja ein Feature von ICS Wenn CNA ein paar mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hätte würde ich das eventuell nehmen


Was mich bei CM9 sehr viel mehr stört ist die Kommunikation mit den Entwicklern: Es wird noch nicht einmal ein ungefährer Termin für das nächste Update veröffentlicht.
Ich nutze es aber trotzdem, da es bei mir besser funktioniert und halt sehr viele Optionen bietet.
@EnergyCross: Nein, ich hab das erste SGS  Aber trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Papzt (15. Februar 2012)

Die erste Regel von CM war schon immer "dont ask for ETAs" 
Naja es lief genauso wie AOKP nur eben im Funktionsumfang wesentlich kleiner. Mal sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Wenn Samsung mal aus dem Arsch kommt und anständige Treiber für ICS rausgibt sie das alles eh schon wieder anders aus


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. Februar 2012)

Hey welches handy soll ich mir holen?
Galaxy Nexus 
Sensation Xe/xl
Evo 3D
Xperia arc s

Ich hab in 2 Wochen Geburtstag und bekomm deswegen ein neues smartphone. Welches ist denn am besten davon? 

Ich Spiele gerne und Höre sehr viel Musik,  Kamera ist nicht so wichtig.

Ps: bitte kein sgs2 oder Note Vorschlagen den ich mag die Dinger irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Preis egal ist ein Sensation xe oder das Nexus. Wenn nicht, dann das EVO 3D. Das ist der absolute P/L Kracher


----------



## Biohazard92 (16. Februar 2012)

Also ich kann dir das Galaxy Nexus wärmstens ans Herz legen, neben Design und Hardware, vorallem der Bildschirm, kam für mich nur pures Android 4.0 in Frage.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

So, hab mein SGS2 jetzt doch zur RMA angemeldet und schicke es die Tage ein. 

Ich habe mich nun ein wenig belesen zwecks Backup der Daten. Ist es echt so verdammt umständlich seine gesamten Daten zu sichern (kein root)? 

Ich mein beim Iphone ist das ein Klick, und danach spielt man das komplett Backup einfach wieder rauf. Bei meinem SGS2 brauch ich mehrere Tools und muss auch noch daten in mein Google-Acc syncen. Am Ende fehlen dann immernoch viele Einstellungen. Gibts da keine Möglichkeit? 

Das Gerät rooten kommt nicht in Frage, da ich es ja zur RMA einschicken will


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht, wie es mittlerweile mit KIES ist. Das sollte das eigentlich können. Auf dem Googleaccount zu syncen hat bei mir immer geklappt und das nutze ich auch immer für die meisten Sachen. Mal abgesehen von Spielen, da Speicherstände nicht bei Google gespeichert werden.


----------



## Zergoras (16. Februar 2012)

Ein Klick mit Kies, das dauert nur je nach dem Stunden.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Hey welches handy soll ich mir holen?
> Galaxy Nexus
> Sensation Xe/xl
> Evo 3D
> ...


 
Arc S hat keinen Dualcore. Fällt für die Zukunft also wech. Ein kurzer meint auch, dass dein Arc S besser als mein Sensation sei. 
Nexus hat zwar Dualcore, aber nicht den schnellsten Grafikchip.
Sensation XL fällt wegen fehlendem Dualcore und schwachem Grafikchip auch weg.
Bleiben noch Evo 3D und XE. Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Evo günstiger und schneller zugleich ist: EVO 3D!

mfg Marcel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ein Klick mit Kies, das dauert nur je nach dem Stunden.


 
Laut vielen Meinungen im Netz sollte man Kies nicht vertrauen, seine Daten wieder zurückzubekommen (ich nehme an es macht ebenfalls kein Full-Backup).


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. Februar 2012)

Naja ist das evo 3D  was Leistung betrifft wirklich stärker Als das Sensation xe? Und lohnt sich der aufpreis für Beats Audio?
Da ich ja hauptsächlich Musik Hören und Spiele zocken will.


----------



## Lee (16. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Hey welches handy soll ich mir holen?
> Galaxy Nexus
> Sensation Xe/xl
> Evo 3D
> ...


 
Wenn du noch bis Mitte März warten kannst würde ich mir mal das Sony Xperia S ansehen. In meinen Augen neben dem Iphone so ziemlich das tollste Smartphone 
Allgemein sind die Sony Geräte ziemlich gut geworden. Im Moment habe ich selbst ein SE Arc, was schon ziemlich gut ist. Die Oberfläche ist schlicht und funktionell, gleichzeitig auch ziemlich performant. Das Display ist unter den nicht AMOLED´s wahrscheinlich eines der besten, wenn nicht das beste, und die Kamera ist das beste was ich je an einem Telefon gesehen habe, wenngleich das nicht besonders viele waren... Mich stört lediglich, dass es halt einfach durch das 100%ige Kunststoffgehäuse nicht besonders wertig wirkt. Es liegt aber super in der Hand und weil es so dünn ist macht es sich auch sehr gut in der Hosentasche.


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2012)

Warten...ja. Dann kann er auch auf das SGS III warten, welches der neue König unter den (Android-)Smartphones wird. Und danach wird es wieder ein besseres geben


> In meinen Augen neben dem Iphone so ziemlich das tollste Smartphone



Ich denke dieses "Ding" sollte hier im Android Thread nicht so oft erwähnt werden....


----------



## Iceananas (16. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Und lohnt sich der aufpreis für Beats Audio?


 
Nein. Das Beats Audio am Handy ist nur eine Equalizereinstellung, die den Tiefbass und Hochtonbereich etwas anhebt.
Das Headset, das mitgeliefert wurde ist ok, aber für die 150€ Differenz (oder wie viel das sind) bekommst du locker bessere. Viel bessere. 

Außerdem: wenn du unbedingt die iBeats Kopfhörer willst gibts die für 60€ bei Ebay und Beats ROM kannst du flashen 

Also alles in allem lohnt sich das Evo 3D mehr


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Februar 2012)

Weis mann schon wann Android 4.0 für das SGS 2 kommen soll!?


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2012)

Mitte März, wenn man den Gerüchten glauben schenken darf


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt! Danke


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Naja ist das evo 3D  was Leistung betrifft wirklich stärker Als das Sensation xe? Und lohnt sich der aufpreis für Beats Audio?
> Da ich ja hauptsächlich Musik Hören und Spiele zocken will.


 
Also das Datenblatt ist bis auf zwei Abweichungen das selbe: CPU und RAM. Das Evo 3D hat 1 GB RAM, das XE "nur" 768 MB. Dafür hat das XE 1,5 GHz Takt. Meine Empfehlung: Evo 3D rooten und auf 1,5 GHz übertakten. Nein, das ist nicht schädlich, da der Prozessor, ein Snapdragon MSM8260, der selbe ist. Beim Evo ist er nur "runtergetaktet". Beim Sensation Classic übrigens auch.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2012)

Selbst mit "nur" 1,2 GHz ist es mehr als schnell genug. Außerdem freut sich da der Akku


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

Das Sensation XE hat afaik einen stärkeren Akku, also ist die Akkulaufzeit trotz des höheren Taktes ziemlich identisch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Das Sensation XE hat afaik einen stärkeren Akku, also ist die Akkulaufzeit trotz des höheren Taktes ziemlich identisch


 
Laut Tests, sind die HTC`s aber echt mies bei der Akkulaufzeit, trotz hoher mAh. Also könnte gut möglich sein das dieses 3D Dinges da länger hält


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

Das XE hat kein 3D, wenn du das meinst  
Und ja, die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht so der Wahnsinn, bei meinem iGerät (kein iPhone  ) ist die aber mittlerweile auch nicht besser, und dafür dass da praktisch ein kleiner Computer drin ist...


----------



## Iceananas (16. Februar 2012)

So viel macht die CPU sowieso nicht aus. Den größten Anteil an Stromverbrauch macht immer noch das Display aus.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

Stimmt. Ist aber bei den riesigen > 4" Teilen auch nicht verwunderlich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Das XE hat kein 3D, wenn du das meinst
> Und ja, die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht so der Wahnsinn, bei meinem iGerät (kein iPhone  ) ist die aber mittlerweile auch nicht besser, und dafür dass da praktisch ein kleiner Computer drin ist...



Nein, ich mein das 3D Smartphone worüber hier geredet wird. 

Und dein iGerät hat im Gegensatz zu den HTC`s auf jedenfall das bessere Powermanagment, wenn du nicht gerade das 4S hast. Das 4er ist eines der besten Geräte was Akkulaufzeit angeht, und dabei ist nichtmal ein stärkerer Akku als bei der Konkurrenz verbaut. 

Also so schlecht sind die Iphones wie hier im Thread behauptet nun auch wieder nicht  


Kennt ihr eigentlich schon die App "Airdroid" ? 

Finde ich hammer was man damit alles machen kann


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich schon die App "Airdroid" ?
> 
> Finde ich hammer was man damit alles machen kann


 

jetzt hast mich neugierig gemacht, gleich mal anschauen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcpwZTNS0ew


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Februar 2012)

Ich würde auch das Nexus nehmen wenn du es zur Auswahl hast und der Preis keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab mich jetzt für das Sensation Xe entschieden. Nun meine Eltern zahlen mir eine i-Net Flat wenn sie nicht so teuer ist. Ich habe mir Aldi Talk rausgesucht und wollte fragen ob jemand damit erfahrung hat. Ich habe die Daten Flat für 8€ mit 500mb gesehen, und wollte fragen ob es auch eine größere Datenflat gibt. Und ob ich auf etwas spezielles achten muss bei Aldi Talk.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich selber nutze Vodafone und bezahle für 200MB ca 10€. Komischerweise wird aber nie gedrosselt.  Ich baue eine Seite in etwa 5 Sekunden auf (HTC Sensation), also schon sehr schnell. Ne Zeit lang hatte ich mal ne Aldi-Karte drin und da ist die Geschwindigkeit, sorry, so dermaßen schei*e, dass das Laden einer vollständigen Seite auch gerne mal eine ganze Minute, bei sehr großen Seiten auch mal drei Minuten, gedauert hat. Also Spaß beim Browsen hat man mit Aldi auf keinen Fall.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2012)

Geh zu Congstar da bekommst 500mbflat für 10€ oder 1gb für 13€ aber hast dafür ein gescheites D1 Netz oder zu Fyve die haben das gleiche nur mit D2 Netz.
Alle anderen würde ich meiden da Base oder O2 was UMTS angeht schlecht ausgebaut sind und die 1-2€ mehr sind nix.


----------



## Abufaso (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hab 1&1 (saftladen) und hab momentan laut Vertrag gar keinen Zugang zum mobilen Internet, merkwürdigerweise hab ich den aber trotzdem  die "Support" Mitarbeiter konnten sich das auch nicht erklären...Naja mir solls Recht sein 
Achja, ob da was gedrosselt wird muss ich noch rausfinden


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

aldi ist ja im e-plus netz. 

ich hab Base und da ist das ebenfalls der fall.. brauche auch recht lange bis eine seite geladen ist, zudem hab ich recht selten wirklich gutes netz. sprich die netzabdeckung ist nicht wirklich gut.
mein vertrag ist schon gekündigt, ich warte nur noch bis der ausläuft im sommer. dann kommt auch vaderfone her


----------



## Abufaso (18. Februar 2012)

Ein Bekannter, der auch das E Plus Netz nutzt beklagt sich nahezu täglich über den miserablen Empfang  Da ist das Vodafone Netz schon sehr viel besser


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

Vodafone ist in Deutschland auch bei der Netzabdeckung die Nr. 1 was UMTS angeht. Und vorallem haben sie viel mehr Slots zur Verfügung als Eplus/O2. Da können sich weit mehr Leute gleichzeitig die Verbindung mit dem Mast aufnehmen  

Ist zwar leider recht teuer, aber dafür baut Vodafone ja auch neue Masten und vorallem schon mit LTE.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter, der auch das E Plus Netz nutzt beklagt sich nahezu täglich über den miserablen Empfang  Da ist das Vodafone Netz schon sehr viel besser


 

beim "normalen" empfang zum telefonieren und sms schreiben hab ich keine probleme, da läuft alles super. nur UMTS ist


----------



## Abufaso (18. Februar 2012)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den ganzen verschiedenen Verbindungstypen die oben in der Leiste angezeigt werden? Und warum wechselt es immer? Ich hab bisher H, E, G und 3G entdecken können..


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. Februar 2012)

Welche Datenflats könnt ihr mir denn dann empfehlen. Bitte Namen oder links angeben.


----------



## Papzt (18. Februar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den ganzen verschiedenen Verbindungstypen die oben in der Leiste angezeigt werden? Und warum wechselt es immer? Ich hab bisher H, E, G und 3G entdecken können..


Die verschiedenen Verbindungsgeschwindigkeiten. von E=Edge zu H=HSDPA


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den ganzen verschiedenen Verbindungstypen die oben in der Leiste angezeigt werden? Und warum wechselt es immer? Ich hab bisher H, E, G und 3G entdecken können..


 
weil der empfang schwankt.

H HSDPA
E Edge
G GPRS
3G UMTS


----------



## Abufaso (18. Februar 2012)

Danke. Und G und 3G liegen dazwischen?

Edit: danke abductee!


----------



## Betschi (18. Februar 2012)

So endlich die V6 von Checkrom drauf


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Welche Datenflats könnt ihr mir denn dann empfehlen. Bitte Namen oder links angeben.


 D1
https://www.congstar.de/surf-flat-500/
D2
Surf-Flatrate


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> So endlich die V6 von Checkrom drauf


 

hast du mir einen link zu den XDA's? ich gammel immernoch auf V2 rum 

edit:
laut deiner signatur bist du noch auf siyah v2.3 gibt aber bereits schon v2.6.11, hab ich drauf


----------



## Betschi (18. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hast du mir einen link zu den XDA's? ich gammel immernoch auf V2 rum
> 
> edit:
> laut deiner signatur bist du noch auf siyah v2.3 gibt aber bereits schon v2.6.11, hab ich drauf


Checkrom.com da kannste es runterladen. Und die Signatur aktualisiere ich fast nie^^. Die neue ist die 2.6.13


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

alles klar  schnell ein backup machen und auf V6 bzw. V2.6.13 updaten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> weil der empfang schwankt.
> 
> H HDSPA
> E Edge
> ...


 
H+ fehlt (glaube so hieß das) = HSDPA mit 21Mbits 

Und LTE (müsste 4G sein?)


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2012)

"4G" wirst du auf (d)einem aktuellen Handy aber nie zu Gesicht bekommen da entsprechende Modell in Deutschland erst gerade auf den Markt kommen .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. Februar 2012)

hey und wie ist lidl mobile mit der 5GB datenflat für 15€ Lidl mobile läuft ja wie fonic über O2. Und das Netz von O2 sollte ja schnell genug sein. Ausserdem sind 5GB für 15€ im Monat echt billig.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> So endlich die V6 von Checkrom drauf


 

gefällt mir gar nicht  hab keine themes zur auswahl in der kitchen app. werde das backup wieder draufladen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> hey und wie ist lidl mobile mit der 5GB datenflat für 15€ Lidl mobile läuft ja wie fonic über O2. Und das Netz von O2 sollte ja schnell genug sein. Ausserdem sind 5GB für 15€ im Monat echt billig.


 
Naja, wenn du in einer Großstadt wie Berlin wohnst ist das kein Prob. Ansonsten ist die Netzabdeckung eher mau.


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. Februar 2012)

Naja wohne in München da sollte es doch gehen oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

Jap


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe Netzclub, Internet umsonst . Das Netz ist auch von o2, auf mein Android Handy ist es Perfekt , kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Betschi (18. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> gefällt mir gar nicht  hab keine themes zur auswahl in der kitchen app. werde das backup wieder draufladen


Die kommen erst später, hat der Erfinder gesagt.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

dann werd ich später mal wieder schauen  

am liebsten Lightning Black.


----------



## Iceananas (18. Februar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> H+ fehlt (glaube so hieß das) = HSDPA mit 21Mbits


 
Jop. Das ist HSPA+ und im T-Mobile Netz bekommt man teilweise 42Mbits.

AAABER die Amerikaner haben HSPA+ schlauerweise als 4G vermarktet (siehe HTC Sensation 4G - ist einfach ein Sensation mit HSPA+), das heißt leute mit einem Sensation 4G (wie mich ) bekommen auch mal ein 4G angezeigt


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Jop. Das ist HSPA+ und im T-Mobile Netz bekommt man teilweise 42Mbits.
> 
> AAABER die Amerikaner haben HSPA+ schlauerweise als 4G vermarktet (siehe HTC Sensation 4G - ist einfach ein Sensation mit HSPA+), das heißt leute mit einem Sensation 4G (wie mich ) bekommen auch mal ein 4G angezeigt


 

wie ist 4G eigendlich verfügbar? schon flächendeckend in deutschland?


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. Februar 2012)

Hey mal ne Frage mein Freund hat sich heute im laden ein Sony Ericsson xperia arc s andrehen lassen. Da der Verkäufer meinte das das arc s schneller ist, einen besseren bildschirm + Kamera hat und das das arc s einen viel besseren klang bietet als ein Sensation Xe. Stimmt das? Mein Freund glaubt Es nämlich.


----------



## Iceananas (18. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wie ist 4G eigendlich verfügbar? schon flächendeckend in deutschland?



LTE? So weit ich weiß kriegen die kleinen Kaffs erstmal LTE, danach erst die Städte.
Allerdings hat Telekom und Vodafone in Frankfurt und Düsseldorf auch schon LTE Netz im Angebot.

Aber flächendeckend ist was anderes...



zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage mein Freund hat sich heute im laden ein Sony Ericsson xperia arc s andrehen lassen. Da der Verkäufer meinte das das arc s schneller ist, einen besseren bildschirm + Kamera hat und das das arc s einen viel besseren klang bietet als ein Sensation Xe. Stimmt das? Mein Freund glaubt Es nämlich.


 
Allgemein stimmt das garantiert nicht.
Die Rechenleistung vom XE ist viel höher, der Bildschirm ist höher aufgelöst und der Klang ist kaum zu übertreffen.
Einzig was stimmen könnte ist die Kamera.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

Jap, erstmal die Kaffs das die auch endlich mal mit DSL-Speed surfen können. Einen Ort weiter bei mir hat man LTE Empfang, wir haben hier in der Nähe einer der ersten Masten


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage mein Freund hat sich heute im laden ein Sony Ericsson xperia arc s andrehen lassen. Da der Verkäufer meinte das das arc s schneller ist, einen besseren bildschirm + Kamera hat und das das arc s einen viel besseren klang bietet als ein Sensation Xe. Stimmt das? Mein Freund glaubt Es nämlich.


 
Klar ist das Arc S viel besser und wenn er zum nächsten Händler geht der seine Samsung Galaxy S+ nicht losbekommt der wird im dann das Galaxy S+ andrehen mit den selben blöden Sprüchen die dein gutgläubiger Freund im dann auch noch abnimmt. Auf solche Ahnungslose warten die doch nur.

Aber trotzdem ist das Xperia Arc S ein sehr gutes und schnelles Handy und bekommt wie viele andere Sonyericssonhandys ein Update auf Android4. 
Sonyericsson hat nicht so eine sinnlose leistungshungrige Oberfläche wie Sense/Touchwiz so das auch einige langsamere Geräte noch ein Update bekommen sollen. 
Daran könnten viele anderen Hersteller sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Iceananas (18. Februar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Sonyericsson hat nicht so eine sinnlose leistungshungrige Oberfläche wie Sense/Touchwiz so das auch einige langsamere Geräte noch ein Update bekommen sollen.
> Daran könnten viele anderen Hersteller sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen.


 
Haben sie wohl? Ich weiß nicht genau wie die Oberfläche von denen heißt, aber stock-Android ist es nicht und potthässlich (nicht so schlimm wie Touchwiz) ist es auch noch...


----------



## Micha77 (18. Februar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Haben sie wohl? Ich weiß nicht genau wie die Oberfläche von denen heißt, aber stock-Android ist es nicht und potthässlich (nicht so schlimm wie Touchwiz) ist es auch noch...


 Nennt sich Timescape


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

ist timescape nicht nur eine app, die praktisch alles in einem ist?

ich hatte selber 'ne zeitlang das X10, hab timescape aber nie benutzt


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage mein Freund hat sich heute im laden ein Sony Ericsson xperia arc s andrehen lassen. Da der Verkäufer meinte das das arc s schneller ist, einen besseren bildschirm + Kamera hat und das das arc s einen viel besseren klang bietet als ein Sensation Xe. Stimmt das? Mein Freund glaubt Es nämlich.


 
Erinnert mich an einen aus der fünten Klasse, der meint auch, dass dein Arc S schneller sei als mein Sensation.  

Also stellen wir mal zusammen: Wir vergleichen eine 1,4 GHz Singlecore Cortex A7 mit einem 1,5 GHz Dualcore Cortex A7. Das heißt, wenn ich einen ganzen Kern aussschalte und den takt um 100 MHz senke, dann ist die leistung identisch. DA der Takt aber höher ist und das XE zwei kerne besitzt, ist die Rohleistung des XEs mehr als Doppelt so groß.
Nächster Vergleich: Grafikchip: Im ArcS ist noch die alte Adreno 205 aus dem Desire HD verbaut. Die Adreno 220 im XE ist laut Qualcomm bis zu 7x so schnell und glaub mir, das spürt man. Des weiteren hat das Arc S nur eine WVGA-Auflösung, das XE hat hingegen qHD.
Nächste Kritikpunkte: Die Kamera nimmt beim ArcS nicht in Full-HD auf, es sind nur 320 MB für Apps frei, beim XE sind es 1,15 GB, das schnellste Datennetz ist langsamer und der Akku ist auch kleiner.

Also ein deutlicher Sieg für das XE.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

Was habt ihr nur gegen Touchwiz? Finde ich auf jedenfall besser als Sense und co. 

Habs nur aus Langeweile gegen den Launcher Pro getauscht (wollte mal was anderes ausprobieren), aber notwendig ist das nicht. Touchwiz ist eigentlich schon ziemlich gut. Besser als Standard-Android auf jedenfall.


----------



## zøtac (18. Februar 2012)

Ich find das Standard Android besser als den ganzen Hersteller Müll, Wiz, Sense und wie sie alle heissen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Haben sie wohl? Ich weiß nicht genau wie die Oberfläche von denen heißt, aber stock-Android ist es nicht und potthässlich (nicht so schlimm wie Touchwiz) ist es auch noch...


 
Aber sie braucht anscheinend einiges weniger an Leistung denn es sollen auch Handys mit 512mb Ram auf Android4 geupdat werden, was ja bei Samsung Galaxy S(+) nicht klappt.
Seht mal hier ist schon ein krasser Unterschied und wenn ich micht nicht ihre sind das alle aktuellen Handys bei SonyEricsson
Android-4-Updates im Überblick - connect - Magnus.de

@zotac
Bin deiner Meinung weg mit dem ganzen schrott und lieber regelmäßiger/länger Updates machen.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Februar 2012)

Mich stört das touchwiz nicht... aber mit sense kann ich mich überhaupt nicht anfreunden.

BTW: jetzt kriegt Dereck Chisora aufs maul! Nachher sieht der so aus:   
Klitsch K.O. regelt


----------



## Papzt (18. Februar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das Standard Android besser als den ganzen Hersteller Müll, Wiz, Sense und wie sie alle heissen.



Sign . Rohes Android. Die Oberfläche überhaupt. Keine Hersteller Oberfläche kann da mithalten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Sign . Rohes Android. Die Oberfläche überhaupt. Keine Hersteller Oberfläche kann da mithalten


 
Kannste das mal sachlich erklären? Ich mein, Touchwiz erweitert doch nur die Funktionen? Rohes Android kann ja nicht mehr, sondern weniger  

Für mich schaut das eher wie sinnloses bashing aus


----------



## Liza (19. Februar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Sign . Rohes Android. Die Oberfläche überhaupt. Keine Hersteller Oberfläche kann da mithalten


 
Es ist ja nicht nur die Oberfläche, bei Samsung zählen auch noch so dinge wie native Mkv und Divx Video unterstützung. Schnellzugriffe in der Statusbar, Geburtstage zu den Kontakten hinzufügen. Und noch viele andere Funktionen, die das reine Android nicht ohne Zusatz App bietet. 

Hat also auch Vorteile.


----------



## Iceananas (19. Februar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kannste das mal sachlich erklären? Ich mein, Touchwiz erweitert doch nur die Funktionen? Rohes Android kann ja nicht mehr, sondern weniger
> 
> Für mich schaut das eher wie sinnloses bashing aus


 
Was ich an Touchwiz nicht mag sind die quietschbunten Menüs. Kann das auf dem Smartphone überhaupt nicht leiden. Am idealsten finde ich eine Oberfläche wie die Originaloberfläche von ICS.

Wirkliche Nachteile hats ja nicht, außer dass die Updates damit verzögert werden, aber man kanns eben auch nicht wegmachen (ohne rooten).


----------



## Liza (19. Februar 2012)

@Iceananas
Und was ist mit dem erstellen von Ordnern? Das geht bei ICS nämlich nur in Kategorien (was sehr umständlich ist) Mir würde das fehlen mit den richtigen Ordnern und eine anderen Launcher installieren wäre mir zu umständlich. Hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile.

Und wirklich bunt ist was anderes.


----------



## tobsel88 (19. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir kann ich 1a Ordner erstellen im puren ICS


----------



## zøtac (19. Februar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kannste das mal sachlich erklären? Ich mein, Touchwiz erweitert doch nur die Funktionen? Rohes Android kann ja nicht mehr, sondern weniger
> 
> Für mich schaut das eher wie sinnloses bashing aus


 Du nimmst rohes Android, downloadest dir die Apps für die Funktionen die du brauchst, e voila, du hast ein schönes Android das wenig Leistung verbraucht


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich will pures Android weil es schneller und länger Updates geben würde.
Dann hast du nicht bei jedem Handy 20 unnütze Apps auf deinem Handy was man nicht braucht zB. Twitter,Flickr, Facebook,Friends Stream, Peeb, Aktienapp, Location, Latitüde, Talk und was weiß ich noch alles drauf war.
Da installier ich doch lieber paar auserwählte Apps die ich wirklich brauch als 20 drauf zu haben die ich nie benutze und ohne Root auch nicht wegbekomm weil es auch noch "Systemprogramme" sind. 
Komisch mein Evo lief ohne den ganzen Schrott auch super und wenn ich dann eh rooten muss um die Apps zu entfernen nehm ich gleich ne Costumrom.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:


> Du nimmst rohes Android, downloadest dir die Apps für die Funktionen die du brauchst, e voila, du hast ein schönes Android das wenig Leistung verbraucht


 
Ganz ehrlich? Bevor ich da nicht irgendwelche Vergleiche sehe, glaube ich das nicht. Bei meinem S2 läuft alles mit Touchwiz butterweich und schnell. Auch ist es nicht "bunt" wie hier jemand meinte. Und wenn man schon nen geilen Amoled hat, benutze ich sicherlich keine Farblosen Icons oder ähnliches  

Zumal Touchwiz noch ein paar nützliche Gesten mitbringt (klar kein muss, aber eben ein Vorteil). 



Um es also mal zusammenzufassen, Touchwiz ist garnich so schlecht wie es hier von vielen verbreitet wird. Jeder mag da vllt was anderes haben (ist ja auch okay, deswegen hat man ja zu Android gegriffen ), aber dennoch muss man ja nicht so drüber herziehen als wenn man jedes Samsung Handy erstmal umflashen (und dann noch die Garantie verliert), dass kommt nämlich hier im Thread so rüber und nicht jeder kennt sich gleich aus  und glaubt das auch noch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2012)

Dann frag doch mal die ganzen Galaxy S besitzer die sich aufs Icecream update gefreut haben, und nur wegen Touchwiz keins bekommen, ob sie jetzt lieber Ginger mit Touchwiz oder Icecream ohne Touchwiz wollen 
Und jeder würde mit purem Android genauso zurecht kommen und zufrieden sein.
Ich hab weder beim Defy noch beim Evo einen einzigen Vorteil gesehen was Blur oder Sense bringt, außer das das Defy langsamer mit Blur war und mein Evo mit Sense mehr Akku verbraucht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Dann frag doch mal die ganzen Galaxy S besitzer die sich aufs Icecream update gefreut haben, und nur wegen Touchwiz keins bekommen, ob sie jetzt lieber Ginger mit Touchwiz oder Icecream ohne Touchwiz wollen
> Und jeder würde mit purem Android genauso zurecht kommen und zufrieden sein.
> Ich hab weder beim Defy noch beim Evo einen einzigen Vorteil gesehen was Blur oder Sense bringt, außer das das Defy langsamer mit Blur war und mein Evo mit Sense mehr Akku verbraucht.


 

Afaik bekommt das Galaxy S kein Update, da die Hardwareanforderungen nicht ausreichen. Sieht man ja auch bei den Leuten die ICS auf ihr S geflasht haben, wirklich flüssig ist das nicht. Mit Touchwiz hat das Afaik garnix zutun.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2012)

Doch hat es schon siehe Nexus S, Hardwaretechnisch gleich, bekommt Android 4 und wird mommentan getestet.
Und flüssig laufen tut mommentan noch niergends Android 4 außer auf dem Nexus.
Die Community ist zwar gut und vergleichweiße schnell aber von heut auf morgen bastelt man halt auch nicht mal eben ein komplett neues Rom zusammen wo alles perfekt läuft wenn selbst die Hersteller mehrere Monate brauchen und sicher mehr Leute zur verfügung haben als eine Person die in der Freizeit bissl programmiert.

PS.Sogar Samsung hat gesagt das es wegen dem Touchwiz zuviel Leistung/Ram braucht und deswegen nicht kommt.
http://www.mobiflip.de/samsung-galaxy-s-und-galaxy-tab-7-0-erhalten-kein-update-auf-android-4-0/


----------



## Iceananas (19. Februar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Bevor ich da nicht irgendwelche Vergleiche sehe, glaube ich das nicht. Bei meinem S2 läuft alles mit Touchwiz butterweich und schnell. Auch ist es nicht "bunt" wie hier jemand meinte. Und wenn man schon nen geilen Amoled hat, benutze ich sicherlich keine Farblosen Icons oder ähnliches



Das Galaxy S2 hat ja auch genug Rechenleistung um Touchwiz anzutreiben  das mit quietschbunt war vielleicht übertrieben oder ich bin noch zu sehr Touchwiz UX (die Tabletversion, was haben sie mit den schönen Honeycomb-Menüs gemacht ) geschädigt. Aber im Vergleich zu einem geskinten Sense sieht Touchwiz wirklich aus wie von vor 20 Jahren (Achtung Hyperbol ).
Aber Aussehen ist ja Geschmackssache, wer das nicht mag kanns ja einfach ändern (Android sei dank).



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Um es also mal zusammenzufassen, Touchwiz ist garnich so schlecht wie es hier von vielen verbreitet wird. Jeder mag da vllt was anderes haben (ist ja auch okay, deswegen hat man ja zu Android gegriffen ), aber dennoch muss man ja nicht so drüber herziehen als wenn man jedes Samsung Handy erstmal umflashen (und dann noch die Garantie verliert), dass kommt nämlich hier im Thread so rüber und nicht jeder kennt sich gleich aus  und glaubt das auch noch.


 
Na gut einverstanden


----------



## Papzt (19. Februar 2012)

Das war doch kein Bashing sondern meine persönliche Meinung. Wenn ich morgen mal Zeit hab schreib ich mal ausführlich was ich damit meine.


----------



## spionkaese (19. Februar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch hat es schon siehe Nexus S, Hardwaretechnisch gleich, bekommt Android 4 und wird mommentan getestet.
> Und flüssig laufen tut mommentan noch niergends Android 4 außer auf dem Nexus.
> Die Community ist zwar gut und vergleichweiße schnell aber von heut auf morgen bastelt man halt auch nicht mal eben ein komplett neues Rom zusammen wo alles perfekt läuft wenn selbst die Hersteller mehrere Monate brauchen und sicher mehr Leute zur verfügung haben als eine Person die in der Freizeit bissl programmiert.
> 
> ...


Also CM9 läuft schon verdammt gut (SGS1) - nur den Launcher sollte man austauschen, der ruckelt manchmal.


----------



## Liza (20. Februar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich will pures Android weil es schneller und länger Updates geben würde.
> Dann hast du nicht bei jedem Handy 20 unnütze Apps auf deinem Handy was man nicht braucht zB. Twitter,Flickr, Facebook,Friends Stream, Peeb, Aktienapp, Location, Latitüde, Talk und was weiß ich noch alles drauf war.
> Da installier ich doch lieber paar auserwählte Apps die ich wirklich brauch als 20 drauf zu haben die ich nie benutze und ohne Root auch nicht wegbekomm weil es auch noch "Systemprogramme" sind.
> Komisch mein Evo lief ohne den ganzen Schrott auch super und wenn ich dann eh rooten muss um die Apps zu entfernen nehm ich gleich ne Costumrom.


 
Handy rooten, Titanium Backup oder Root Explorer nehmen und unnötige System Apps deinstallieren. Dazu brauch es kein pures Android Gerät.


----------



## Papzt (20. Februar 2012)

> Also CM9 läuft schon verdammt gut (SGS1) - nur den Launcher sollte man austauschen, der ruckelt manchmal.


Das liegt nicht am Launcher. Der Trebuchet Launcher läuft auf AOKP sehr gut  CM9 ist einfach noch so Laggy auf dem SGS


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2012)

Liza schrieb:


> Handy rooten, Titanium Backup oder Root Explorer nehmen und unnötige System Apps deinstallieren. Dazu brauch es kein pures Android Gerät.


 
Das ist mir schon klar hab eh eine senseless Costumrom drauf


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Also CM9 läuft schon verdammt gut (SGS1) - nur den Launcher sollte man austauschen, der ruckelt manchmal.


 
Wahrscheinlich weil CM9 noch in der Beta oder sogar Alpha ist. Aufm Sensation hatte der ADW bei CM7 auch geruckelt wie sonstwas, weils einfach noch unausgereift war. CM9 ist schon verdammt ausgereift und ruckelt im gegensatz zu CM7 nicht mehr, überhaupt nicht mehr.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Papzt (20. Februar 2012)

CM9 ist noch in der Alpha Phase. Der AWD Launcher ist mMn sowieso sehr laggy. 


> CM9 ist schon verdammt ausgereift und ruckelt im gegensatz zu CM7 nicht mehr, überhaupt nicht mehr.


Das sehe ich genau anders herum. CM9 gefällt mir noch garnicht. Das entwickelt sich viel zu langsam.


----------



## spionkaese (20. Februar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> CM9 ist noch in der Alpha Phase. Der AWD Launcher ist mMn sowieso sehr laggy.
> 
> Das sehe ich genau anders herum. CM9 gefällt mir noch garnicht. Das entwickelt sich viel zu langsam.


Bei CM9 wird Trebuchet verwendet, eine Neuentwicklung.
Ich benutze jetzt den Nova Launcher, der läuft wesentlich besser.


----------



## Papzt (20. Februar 2012)

ich weiß, dass die den Trebuchet verwenden. Den AWD hatte ich nur erwähnt, weil Bratwurstmobil den angesprochen hatte.
Ich nutze auch den Nova Launcher


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Februar 2012)

Was für ein Phone hast du denn, Papst? Aufm Sensation läuft CM9 schon perfekt, bis auf den Headphone Jack.


----------



## Betschi (20. Februar 2012)

Ich nutzte SPB Shell 3D. Für mich der beste Launcher


----------



## Papzt (20. Februar 2012)

> Was für ein Phone hast du denn, Papst? Aufm Sensation läuft CM9 schon perfekt, bis auf den Headphone Jack.


SGS.


> Ich nutzte SPB Shell 3D. Für mich der beste Launcher


Ja...ich zahl doch keine 10,45€ fürn scheiß Launcher  Nova wird genauso gut


----------



## GioInter (20. Februar 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage an die die ein SGS 2 benutzen ! Ich wollte mein Handy auf Android 2.3.6 updaten doch wie ich gehört habe scheint es verbuggt zu sein. Ist es bei euch auch so ?
Wenn ja dann warte ich doch lieber mit dem Update.
MFG


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2012)

Du kannst doch garnicht mehr Updaten die habens wieder zurückgezogen.
Samsung zieht Update für Galaxy S2 zurück » mobiFlip.de


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2012)

Haha ja, deshalb hab ich noch 2.3.4 oben  

2.3.5 ist theoretisch okay, aber nur die Original Sammy Firmware. Die Vodafone-Firmware die mir Kies anbietet, ist leider stark verbuggt. Daher noch kein Update durchgeführt. Ich flashe dann von Hand wenn mein S2 wieder da ist aus der RMA. Vllt gibts ja dann endlich ICS fürs S2


----------



## lukyluke (20. Februar 2012)

GioInter schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne Frage an die die ein SGS 2 benutzen ! Ich wollte mein Handy auf Android 2.3.6 updaten doch wie ich gehört habe scheint es verbuggt zu sein. Ist es bei euch auch so ?
> Wenn ja dann warte ich doch lieber mit dem Update.
> MFG



Also ich habe es ohne nachzudenken einfach drauf gemacht und am Anfang lud es denn homescreen mehrmals neu und ich musste meine Pin immer neu eingeben aber ein Neustart und weg war es. Es läuft gut nur die Akku Leistung hat leider nachgelassen. Der Lockscreen hat sich geändert und manche Sachen gehen schneller. Im Quadrant Benchmark hatte ich dann statt 3400, 3900 Punkte also vor dem Update der App. Jetzt sind es wieder 3400. Samsung soll angeblich bald ein hotfix bringen und vielleicht kann man dann auch wieder updaten. Warten ist mal wieder angesagt!


----------



## GioInter (20. Februar 2012)

Okay danke für die Antworten. Ich hab 2.3.4 und denke das ich das  erstmal so behalte. 

Mfg


----------



## Liza (21. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Bei CM9 wird Trebuchet verwendet, eine Neuentwicklung.
> Ich benutze jetzt den Nova Launcher, der läuft wesentlich besser.


 
Finde den Nova Launcher auch nicht schlecht, hat einiges was dem Trebuchet fehlt. Fehlt nur noch das erstellen von Ordnern im Appdrawer. Dann wäre das bei den Launcher für ICS meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2012)

Das kommt mit Build 15 oder 16. Also mit dem nächsten oder übernächsten


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Februar 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:
			
		

> Im Quadrant Benchmark hatte ich dann statt 3400, 3900 Punkte also vor dem Update der App. Jetzt sind es wieder 3400.



Quadrant kannste doch garnicht als Referenz nehmen, dafür ist es viel zu unpräzise.


----------



## lukyluke (21. Februar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Quadrant kannste doch garnicht als Referenz nehmen, dafür ist es viel zu unpräzise.



Ja ich habe 5 Durchläufe gemacht und ich finde schon, dass das was aussagt denn es testet ja die Cpu und gpu. Dazu kommt ja auch noch die Software und da zeigt sich dann schon ein Unterschied. Natürlich darf man das nicht überbewerten


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2012)

Wie synthetische Benchmarks nun mal so sind...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Februar 2012)

Toll, und während das EVO 3D 1900 Punkte erreicht, erreiche ich mit dem SCHLECHTEREN Sensation 3200 Punkte. Jetzt erklär mir das mal bitte.


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2012)

Ich sags ja. Antutu ist da etwas besser, aber immer noch nur ein Benchmark.


----------



## zockerprince15 (21. Februar 2012)

Hey nach dem ich mir das mit dem neuen Handy durch den Kopf gehen hab lassen wird es doch ein evo 3D und Kein Sensation Xe. Aber das Problem ist in ganz München egal ob Media Markt oder Saturn ist das dumme Teil erhältlich. Und bei Amazon kostet es halt gleich mal 40€ mehr. Zudem sagen die Mitarbeiter bei mm das sie kein evo 3D mehr seit Anfang Februar geliefert bekommen haben. Kennt ihr sonst noch einen Anbieter bei dem ich das gerät zu einem vergleichbaren Preis bekomme? 
Online bestellung geht bei mm irgendwie. Auch nicht.

Naja hab ich mir halt das neue assasins creed heute gekauft.


----------



## zockerprince15 (21. Februar 2012)

Sry meinte nicht erhältlich


----------



## Chrisch (21. Februar 2012)

Bestell das Gerät doch über den Saturn oder MM Onlineshop? Kannst es auch zu einer Filiale deiner wahl liefern lassen.


----------



## Iceananas (21. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Hey nach dem ich mir das mit dem neuen Handy durch den Kopf gehen hab lassen wird es doch ein evo 3D und Kein Sensation Xe. Aber das Problem ist in ganz München egal ob Media Markt oder Saturn ist das dumme Teil erhältlich. Und bei Amazon kostet es halt gleich mal 40€ mehr. Zudem sagen die Mitarbeiter bei mm das sie kein evo 3D mehr seit Anfang Februar geliefert bekommen haben. Kennt ihr sonst noch einen Anbieter bei dem ich das gerät zu einem vergleichbaren Preis bekomme?
> Online bestellung geht bei mm irgendwie. Auch nicht.
> 
> Naja hab ich mir halt das neue assasins creed heute gekauft.


 
Schon beim großen Einstein-Mediamarkt gewesen? Die hatten letztens welche dachte ich. Ansonsten wie gesagt Onlineshop von Saturn.


----------



## zockerprince15 (21. Februar 2012)

Leider nirgendo wo in München und Umgebung. Und wenn ich beim online Shop bezahlen will kommt fehler egal ob bei Saturn oder mm. Und im laden kann man es auch nicht bestehlen.


----------



## Iceananas (21. Februar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Leider nirgendo wo in München und Umgebung. Und wenn ich beim online Shop bezahlen will kommt fehler egal ob bei Saturn oder mm. Und im laden kann man es auch nicht bestehlen.


 
Wo kommt da ein Fehler? Ich habs ausprobiert und hab das Ding fast gekauft 

Vielleicht mal Cookies/Cache im Browser löschen und nochmal?


----------



## zockerprince15 (21. Februar 2012)

Naja heut nachmittag ging es nicht. Naja ich probier es morgen nochmal


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hab heute mein Sony Xperia Ray bekommen und auch ein google-Konto schonmal eingerichtet. Noch ist das Handy am Aufladen, aber bald werd ich es einrichten 

Da hätt ich dann auch direkt mal eine Frage: viele "schwören" ja auf dieses WhatsApp, ich persönlich hab alterbedingt  aber von 30 Bekannten nur 2, die überhaupt ein Smartphone haben... die beiden nutzen aber auch WhatsApp, daher wollte ich das auch einrichten. Jetzt hab ich so quasi "nebenbei" in den Details zur WhatsAppgelesen, dass das nach einem Jahr dann 1$ pro Jahr kostet. Erstmal: super Geschäftsidee, dass man zuerst kostenfrei Millionen User generiert und quasi "abhängig" macht wie facebook, um danach dann zwar pro User sehr wenig, aber insgesamt ein Vermögen abzukassieren  Zweitens: wie würde man das denn überhaupt bezahlen? Geht das über den google-Account, und dann muss man eben dort Kontodaten eingeben? Oder überweist man das Geld, oder kauft ein 5Jahres-Abo oder so? Oder zahlt man direkt an die Entwickler und kriegt einen Freischaltcode? Oder wie läuft das?


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Februar 2012)

Whatsapp ist genial 

Zahlen kannst du im android market bisher nur mit Kreditkarte. Denke mal nach einem jahr ist die app einfach gesperrt und du musst zahlen damit es weiter geht.

Oder einfach ein neues google konto


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Februar 2012)

Das kannst vergessen ich habs über 1Jahr und viele die ich kenne habens auch und noch kein Cent bezahlt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Februar 2012)

So stehts aber zumindest in der Beschreibung im Market:

"First year FREE! ($0.99/year after)"


----------



## Betschi (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habs auch schon ewig lange und musste nie was zahlen


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Okay, dann schau ich mal 

Mal eine andere Frage: ich schau grad ein Paar Apps durch. Ich suche dazu auch eine App, die mir bei Bundesligaspieltagen Live-Ergebnisse meldet. Nutzt einer die App von "kicker" ? Kann die das? Am liebsten wäre mit eine App, die ich aktivieren kann und die mir dann - auch wenn ich inzwischen zB Musik höre oder eine SMS schreibe - per Ton meldet, dass ein Tor gefallen ist.

Die App sollte aber auch nicht zu viel können, also nicht 30 mal am Tag per Hinweiston News melden oder so. Die soll nur die Klappe aufmachen, wenn ich sie vorher gestartet hab


----------



## Papzt (29. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Whatsapp ist genial
> 
> Zahlen kannst du im android market bisher nur mit Kreditkarte. Denke mal nach einem jahr ist die app einfach gesperrt und du musst zahlen damit es weiter geht.
> 
> Oder einfach ein neues google konto



Dein Whatsapp Konto ist mit der Telefonnummer gekoppelt und nicht mit dem Google Konto. Ich zahle meine Apps übrigens über meine Rechnung


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Februar 2012)

Jup, bei bestimmten Anbietern geht das auch per Handyrechnung. Allerdings muss man dann auch das passende Branding haben. Ich hab mein VF-Branding zum beispiel durch das neue Sense 4.0 ersetzt und schon ging das nicht mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Februar 2012)

Was mich wundert. 
Es kann schließlich jede SMS-Kurzwahl(bekannt von DSDS und Co) etc. beliebige Preise veranschlagen bei egal welchem Handy und egal welchem Provider. Das müsste Google doch auch regeln können (und wenn das Handy zur Not halt intern so eine SMS sendet).


----------



## Abufaso (29. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine andere Frage: ich schau grad ein Paar Apps durch. Ich suche dazu auch eine App, die mir bei Bundesligaspieltagen Live-Ergebnisse meldet. Nutzt einer die App von "kicker" ? Kann die das? Am liebsten wäre mit eine App, die ich aktivieren kann und die mir dann - auch wenn ich inzwischen zB Musik höre oder eine SMS schreibe - per Ton meldet, dass ein Tor gefallen ist.



Die Kicker App hatte ich noch nicht, aber welche ich empfehlen kann ist die bvb app von tobit, vorausgesetzt die spricht dich an  Benachrichtigungen kommen zum Glück auch nicht so häufig, nur hält am Wochenende ab und zu.


----------



## Papzt (29. Februar 2012)

Bei mir ging das Standardmäßig auch nicht. Habe jetzt eine Custom drauf. Man muss ja nur ein paar Zeilen in einer Datei ändern damit das geht. Ist momentan aber so eh nur mit T-mobile und Vodafone möglich


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Februar 2012)

Darf ich mal ganz höflich fragen welche Zeilen das sind? Wahrscheinlich sind sie in der build.prop, oder?


----------



## Papzt (29. Februar 2012)

In der default.prop. war das


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. März 2012)

Schade, daneben.  Dann werd ich ma in besagter Datei rumwühlen, vllt findet sich ja was Brauchbares.


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

Kommt aber auf die Rom drauf an. Bei manchen ist es die build.prop


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. März 2012)

Die ROM würde eine Sense 3.0 GB-ROM aus eigener Küche sein. Naja, ich schau mal ein wenig rum.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

So, ich hab inzwischen mein Smartphone was näher kennengelernt  und bin hochzufrieden. Ich hab ja das Sony xperia Ray, das ist an sich rel. klein, nur 3,3Zoll (854x480) aber es lässt sich perfekt bedienen, hab mich auch beim eintippen per virtueller Tastatur bisher kein einziges Mal vertippt. Und mir erscheint es auch schnell zu sein, wobei ich keinen Vergleich habe außer dem Defy meines Kumpels - aber es stockt oder hängt nix, wüßre nicht, was da schneller gehen sollte ^^ . 

Ich hab auch begriffen, wie man selber dann Apps und Widgets platzieren kann, so dass man nach dem Entsperren des Handys das auf dem Haupt-Schirm hat, was man wirklich auch braucht. Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei jedem Android-Handy so ist, aber das xperia ray hat einen quasi 5 Seiten-breiten Desktop, und nach dem Entsperren ist man immer auf der mittleren Seite. Pro Seite kann man 12 App-icons platzieren bzw. je nach Icon-Größe auch weniger (manche Widgets sind größer). Ich hab auf der mittleren Seite dann Browser, Kamera, Kalender usw.., auf der Seite links davon hab ich jeweils ein Widget, mit dem ich durch einen Klick WLAN, Bluetooth, GPS und Datenverkehr allgemein ein/ausschalten kann usw. - und ich hab noch vieeel Platz  




Was ich nur nicht ganz verstehe: *es gibt die Apps "Internet" und "Browser" - was ist der Unterschied?* ^^

Außerdem: *welche "Dienste" könnte ich abstellen*? Oder würde ich damit zu tief ins System eingreifen? zB ist da ein facebook-Dienst aktiv (uploadmanager), aber ich nutze facebook gar nicht. Kann ich den dann abstellen, oder würde dann später ein evlt Käufer meines Smartphones vor Probleme gestellt werden? Ist das dann ein Dienst, der im Hintergrund auch an ist, oder ist damit nur gemeint, dass es den Dienst "gibt" ? Wenn der Dienst aktiv ist: kann so ein Dienst auch unbemerkt dann für Traffic sorgen?


Für Fußball hab ich nun zum einen die mobile Website von dfl.de als bookmark und zum anderen die ARD-Sportschau-App, die einen Live-Torticker mit "Push"-Meldungen bieten soll, also wenn ein Tor fällt und man die App vorher so eingestellt hat, gibt es einen Hinweiston auch wenn man grad was anderes macht. Konnte ich natürlich noch nicht testen, aber die App soll gut sein.

Dann hab ich noch barcoo installiert, muss wohl ein sehr guter barcode-Scanner sein. Ansonsten hab ich viele Apps durchgesehen, aber an sich brauch ich nichts wirklich - Spiele sind mir egal, da ist mir die Akkulaufzeit wichtiger. Zum Zeitvertreib unterwegs hör ich lieber musik. Und bei vielen Apps bin ich auch skeptisch, ob da nicht "böse" Werbung als Falle lauern könnte 


Was ich witzig finde sind die ganzen Tablet-Heinis, die im android-market in den comments über die Apps meckern, weil denen die Bilder zu klein sind


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Die ROM würde eine Sense 3.0 GB-ROM aus eigener Küche sein. Naja, ich schau mal ein wenig rum.



Ok bei meinen GB Roms auf dem SGS war es immer die default.prop .Bei ICS war es bisher immer unterschiedlich 

@Herbboy du kannst die Dienste ruhig beenden. Beim Neustart des Gerätes sind die eh wieder aktiv.


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## Lee (1. März 2012)

@Herbboy

Bei den Sony Geräten (habe ein Xperia Arc) ist Facebook leider fest im System integriert. Das kannst du praktisch nicht loswerden. Sei jedoch beruhigt, es frisst weder besonders Leistung, noch werden irgendwelche Daten übermittelt, wenn du nicht bei FB angemeldet bist.
Über den allgemeinen Traffic bei den Hintergrundandwendungen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Habe keinen Trafficmonitor mehr und ich erinnere mich auch nicht mehr wirklich was da wirklich was gesendet hat, als ich noch einen hatte. Sicher sagen kann ich jedoch, dass wenn überhaupt es sehr sehr wenig Daten waren.


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

Ach kannst dir mal Juice Defender angucken. Das soll ganz gut sein. Ich habe lange Permissions benutzt das war perfekt. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es das noch gibt


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich hab mein Handy an sich immer an, also Neustart mache ich an sich nie   aber ich nehme mal an: zB war da ein Dienst "Equalizer" vom Musicplayer. Wenn ich den Player dann irgendwann wieder starte, dann ist der Dienst sicher auch wieder an, oder?

Wegen des Traffics: das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie t-mobile das berechnet. In den Tarifdetails steht "Die Abrechung erfolg im 100kb-Datenblock", aber das würde ja bedeuten, dass zB eine Wetter-App, die 1x die Stunde wenige bytes vebraucht, um ein Wetterupdate zu checken, oder eine News-App, die 1x pro Stunde den Ticker updated, jedesmal mit 100kb berechnet wird - bei 30 Tagen im Monat mal 24 Std sind das schon 72MB pro Monat NUR dafür, wenn das wirklich so berechnet wird, und ab 200MB wird theoretisch bei t-mobile schon der Speed begrenzt  ^^ da würde ein Trafficmonitor auch nichts nutzen, wenn der Provider nicht halbwegs kb-genau abrechnet...  ich mein, okay: zu Hause ist mein Handy eh per WLAN online, und vor dem Schlafen schalt ich den Datenverkehr sowieso ab. Aber trotzdem ^^


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

Es kann sein, dass der Player rum meckert wenn du den EQ beendest aber er sollte dann wieder starten. Wie es ohne Flat ist weiß ich leider nicht. Bei meiner Flat ist T-Mobile sehr genau. Es wird genau bei 200mb gedrosselt das sagt auch mein Handy und der integrierte Monitor ist sehr präzise das hab ich getestet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2012)

Leute ich brauche mal Hilfe. 

Ich möchte nun da mein SGS2 aus der RMA wieder kam, mein SGS2 flashen. 

Erstmal möchte ich Miui ausprobieren, um die Zeit bis ICE zu überbrücken. 


Ich habe noch nie mein Gerät gerootet oder ähnliches, habe daher keine Ahnung. 


Ich wollte nach dieser Anleitung vorgehen:

Samsung Galaxy S2 – Rootanleitung « MIUI GERMANY | MIUI


Allerdings gehts schon gleich am Anfang los, das ich nichtmehr weiter weiß. 

Da ist das Problem:



> "Ladet euch den gleichen Kernel, Bps. “KF3″ aus diesem Thread, [16.02.2012][CF-Root 5.2] K/EFGHIJKL*, KP1/2/4/8/A, LA2/4, LP1/2/6/B/H -su+bb+CWM4/5 - xda-developers, und Odin, um den Kernel zu flashen von hier  "..." herunter."


Soo, also ich habe momentan folgenden Kernel oben:

2.6.35.7-I9100BUKG2-CL342890

Also was muss ich jetzt downloaden?

PS: Momentan ist es ja VF-Branding, nach dem Flashen hat es ja kein Branding mehr oder?


Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass der Player rum meckert wenn du den EQ beendest aber er sollte dann wieder starten. Wie es ohne Flat ist weiß ich leider nicht. Bei meiner Flat ist T-Mobile sehr genau. Es wird genau bei 200mb gedrosselt das sagt auch mein Handy und der integrierte Monitor ist sehr präzise das hab ich getestet.


 welcher integrierte Monitor?
 ^^ 

Ich HAB ja eine Flat, aber die Frage ist, ob jedesmal 100kb "berechnet" werden, auch wen eine App nur eine news abruft, die nur 5kb hat...


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

@Fr3ak
Handy-faq.de kann ich dir da empfehlen. Die haben sehr Anfängerfreundliche Anleitungen. Ich würde sowieso eine gerootete Stock Rom flashen und nicht nur einen Kernel.
@Herbboy
Es zählt was du wirklich verbraucht hast. Wenn eine App 5kb zieht werden die auch nur angerechnet
Ich nutze ICS da gibt es einen Monitor integriert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> @Fr3ak
> Handy-faq.de kann ich dir da empfehlen. Die haben sehr Anfängerfreundliche Anleitungen. Ich würde sowieso eine gerootete Stock Rom flashen und nicht nur einen Kernel.



Hm? Ich will ja keine Stockrom, ich will ja MiUi haben. Aber zuerst brauch ich doch den Recovery Dings aus der Anleitung, damit ich überhaupt Miui installieren kann?!  

Jetzt halt nur die Frage was ich da installieren muss.


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

Ach wegen CWM. Klar doch also such dir eine gerootete Stock Rom mit CWM. Die flashed du über odin und dann MIUI Rom runterladen, aufs Telefon kopieren und über CWM flashen. Ich bin gerade am Handy deswegen kann ich dir keinen Link raussuchen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2012)

Was meinst du mit Stock-Rom?

Ich brauch doch nur nen Kernel, und keine ganze Rom?  

Oder sehe ich das Falsch? 

Momentan ist das SGS2 im Werkszustand mit Vodafone 2.3.3 Version. 

Ich habe jetzt mal den Thread durchgelesen und da gibts 3 verschiedene KG2 zum Download. Keine Ahnung obs nen Unterschied macht, aber ich habe jetzt das genommen: 

CF-Root-SGS2_XX_OXA_KG2-v4.1-CWM4.zip

So, jetzt steht in der Anleitung:




> Die Zip Datei müsst ihr entpacken, darin befindet sich eine .tar Datei.  Öffnet jetzt Odin, und setzt den Kernel bei “PDA” ein. Schaltet euer  Gerät aus und versetzt es in den Downloadmodus, mit den Tasten Vol  minus, Home und Powerbutton. Sobald ein gelbes Dreieck mit einem  Androiden erscheint, seid ihr im Downloadmodus. Schliesst dann das Gerät  an, lasst die Treiber installieren und dann sollte ein gelbes Feld  aufleuchten. Sobald das aufleuchtet, könnt ihr den Vorgang mit “Start”  starten.


Danach soll ich es normal booten lassen und die Miui Rom draufkopieren über Massenspeicher-Modus. Aber das geht ja nur wenn das Handy dann bootet, tut es das denn? Also einfach den Kernel umflashen und dann bootet das System? 

Kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen das die Standard-Firmware mit dem neuen Kernel bootet, oder doch?


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

Ich gucke mir das gleich mal an.
 Du hast eben genau das beschrieben was ich immer umgangen habe. Nämlich die Frage ob deine Firmware 100%ig kompatibel ist mit dem Kernel. Wenn nicht besteht die Möglichkeit dass du dein handy brickst. Das wäre unter Umständen sehr schlecht
Fr3@k kannst du bitte mal einen Screenshot machen von dem was unter Einstellungen-Über das Telefon steht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2012)

Jup, hier:


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

Hast du jetzt schon geflasht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2012)

Nein nein. 

Wie gesagt, alles noch @ Stock. 

Nix gerootet, nix geflasht.


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2012)

Alles klar, dann kannst du den KG2 Kernel flashen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2012)

Also nur um nochmal sicher zu gehen. 


1. SGS2 im Werkszustand mit Vodafone 2.3.3 Gingerbread 

2. Mit Odin die tar-datei (KG2) drauf flashen

3. booten 

4. Miui.zip aufs Handy kopieren

5. Wipen/flashen laut Anleitung im Recovery Modus

6. ein gerootetes Miui drauf haben und freuen? 


So sollte das ablaufen und alles ist schick? 

Und habe ich dann beim booten immer ein Gelbes Dreieck? Wenn ja, kann man das auch noch irgendwie entfernen? 


Gruß


----------



## EnergyCross (1. März 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also nur um nochmal sicher zu gehen.
> 
> 
> 1. SGS2 im Werkszustand mit Vodafone 2.3.3 Gingerbread
> ...



so läufts 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und habe ich dann beim booten immer ein Gelbes Dreieck? Wenn ja, kann man das auch noch irgendwie entfernen?
> Gruß


 

wenn du die *.tar entpackst bekommst du eine datei, die nennt sich zImage:



> Die Datei namens "*zImage*" auf deine interne SD packen,indem du dein Handy im *Massenspeicher Modus* mit dem PC verbindest.
> 
> Im *USB Debugging Modus* braucht ihr dazu nach dem verbinden mit dem USB Kabel nur die Leiste von Oben runter ziehen wo das "*USB Zeichen*" erscheint.
> 
> ...


----------



## samet (1. März 2012)

Hab eine Frage. Hab mir das EVO 3D besorgt den Bootloader geöffnet custom roms raufgemacht usw. Ging auch 1 monat gut. Gestern hab ich den Akku während das Handy an war rausgenommen, die SIM Karte entnommen und akku wieder reingelegt. Seitdem geht das Handy nicht mehr an. Hab den Akku paar min rausgenommen, verschiedene "tastenkombinationen" ausprobiert, geht nicht mehr an. Akku kann man auch nicht mehr aufladen. Hab das Handy heute zum Media Markt gebracht wegen Garantie, die haben das auch angenommen. Glaubt ihr die finden heraus, dass das Handy gerootet war?


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. März 2012)

Ich denke du wirst einen Anruf/SMS/E-Mail bekommen und die werden dir nen Preis nennen also ja sie werden es merken.


----------



## Papzt (2. März 2012)

> Und habe ich dann beim booten immer ein Gelbes Dreieck? Wenn ja, kann man das auch noch irgendwie entfernen?


Ja damit müsstest du leben, wenn ich nicht wüsste was das ist  Guck dir diese Seite mal an. Würde ich mich aber erst drum kümmern, wenn du MIUI drauf hast


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2012)

Miui ist drauf. 

Aber dein Link bringt mir nix::

*"nur mit Ice Cream Sandwich-Firmwares* verwenden."


----------



## Papzt (2. März 2012)

Ich habs mir nicht ganz durchgelsen...und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll habe ich gedacht, dass du dir ICS draufflashen willst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2012)

Ja ICS kommt demnächst. 

Aber solange probiere ich mit Miui rumm. 

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt irgendwie sogar geiler als ICS. 

Mal schauen.


----------



## Papzt (2. März 2012)

Ehmmm MIUI gibts auch als ICS Rom 
ICE?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2012)

Ja ics mein ich doch  

Die letzte Stable ist nicht ICS, nur die aktuelle Beta. Da ich aber nicht experimentieren will, sondern mein Telefon auch ohne Einschränkungen nutzen will, kommt mir keine Beta, bzw "Developer" Version drauf.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. März 2012)

@Papzt: Danke! Ich habs hinbekommen. Hab direkt man 10€ in den Market geklatscht.


----------



## Papzt (2. März 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ics mein ich doch
> 
> Die letzte Stable ist nicht ICS, nur die aktuelle Beta. Da ich aber nicht experimentieren will, sondern mein Telefon auch ohne Einschränkungen nutzen will, kommt mir keine Beta, bzw "Developer" Version drauf.


Ich habe lange zeit die CM9 Alpha benutzt. Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass fast jede ICS Version auf XDA Alltags tauglich ist
@Bratwurstmobil
Kein Thema


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

Mal ne blöde (?) Zwischenfrage: werden gekaufte apps mit der Mobilfunknummer oder dem gmail-Account verknüpft? Und falls lerzteres der Fall ist: könnte man eine App dann auf mehreren gleichzeitig Handys nutzen, wenn man sich dort dann einfach mit dem gleichen gmail-Account anmeldet?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2012)

Jo geht.


----------



## Iceananas (2. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde (?) Zwischenfrage: werden gekaufte apps mit der Mobilfunknummer oder dem gmail-Account verknüpft? Und falls lerzteres der Fall ist: könnte man eine App dann auf mehreren gleichzeitig Handys nutzen, wenn man sich dort dann einfach mit dem gleichen gmail-Account anmeldet?


 
Ja die Apps werden mit dem Gmail Account verknüpft und kann auf mehrere Geräte genutzt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

okay, danke


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2012)

Wie kann man das EVO 3D lautlos stellen?
Und gibt es must-have Apps?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

Wegen Must-Have-Apps musst du mal auf den ersten Seiten schauen, da gibts nen paar. Und für Lautlos musste einfach die Lautstärkewippe nach unten drücken. Irgendwann kommt "Lautlos" und direkt danach "Vibration".


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

Mir ist die auflösung beim galaxy s 2 zu gering und ich wollte ein xperia s kaufen, aber das wäre ein rückschritt. Was machen?


----------



## EnergyCross (4. März 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Mir ist die auflösung beim galaxy s 2 zu gering und ich wollte ein xperia s kaufen, aber das wäre ein rückschritt. Was machen?


 

warten auf das S3. soll ja angeblich bald kommen und angeblich auch mit 1080p


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> angeblich auch mit 1080p


 
Nichtmal im Traum... Versteh das bitte nicht falsch, aber man hat jetzt endlich den Sprung zu HD geschafft, dann hat man nicht gleich danach FullHD raus. 720p, höchstens. Eher glaube ich an eigentlich völlig ausreichendes qHD.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. März 2012)

ich weiß, dass das schwachsinn ist  

wär schön, aber das dauert wohl noch eine ganze weile bis es soweit ist. 


und er wollte ein handy mit guter auflösung. das S3 soll ANGEBLICH FullHD haben


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, dass das schwachsinn ist
> 
> wär schön, aber das dauert wohl noch eine ganze weile bis es soweit ist.
> 
> und er wollte ein handy mit guter auflösung. das S3 soll ANGEBLICH FullHD haben



Aber da ich meins in diesem Monat verkaufe, muss ich auch diesen monat wieder eins haben


----------



## Papzt (4. März 2012)

Dann kauf dir ein Tablet oder ein Netbook. Ich hätte auch gerne 1080p auf meinem SGS....gibts aber nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Mir ist die auflösung beim galaxy s 2 zu gering und ich wollte ein xperia s kaufen, aber das wäre ein rückschritt. Was machen?


Einfach mal die DPI auf die Auflösung bei einem 24" Monitor hoch rechnen und sich über die eigentlich schon jetzt unglaublich hohe Pixeldichte freuen.


----------



## Biohazard92 (4. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einfach mal die DPI auf die Auflösung bei einem 24" Monitor hoch rechnen und sich über die eigentlich schon jetzt unglaublich hohe Pixeldichte freuen.


 
Man sitzt vor einem 24 Zoll Monitor auch mit mind. 50 cm Abstand, beim Handy schaut man schonmal genauer hin 

Aber grundsätzlich hast du ja recht.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. März 2012)

Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Man sitzt vor einem 24 Zoll Monitor auch mit mind. 50 cm Abstand, beim Handy schaut man schonmal genauer hin
> 
> Aber grundsätzlich hast du ja recht.


 

wenn ich unterwegs bin (beim laufen) halte ich mein S2 auf bauchnabelhöhe () das entspricht bei mir etwa 50-60 cm, also kein großer unterschied


----------



## Xion4 (4. März 2012)

Das Note wäre noch ein Kandidat, hat ne höhere Auflösung als nur 800x480


----------



## lukyluke (4. März 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist die auflösung beim galaxy s 2 zu gering und ich wollte ein xperia s kaufen, aber das wäre ein rückschritt. Was machen?



Auf das S3 warten xD
Edit: schon zu oft gesagt worden.


----------



## NexusEXE (4. März 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:
			
		

> Auf das S3 warten xD
> Edit: schon zu oft gesagt worden.



Ich sagte, ich habe einen Käufer, aber der Kauf muss in nächster Zeit ablaufen, das heisst es muss ein Gerät sein, das schon draussen ist oder noch diesen monat released wird.


----------



## niki96 (4. März 2012)

Hallo 

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, aber da es um Android geht sollte das stimmen.
Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einer Android App mit der ich eine Strecke aufzeichnen kann.
Also ich möchte los gehen, dann zählt die App die Strecke und zeichnet die auch auf. So dass ich sehe wenn ich meine gewünschte Strecke (10km) erreicht habe und ich danach mir auch genau anzeigen lassen kann wo ich lang bin.

Ist die Erklärung verständlich?
App sollte kostenlos sein, Internetbedarf ist kein Problem.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Lee (4. März 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ich sagte, ich habe einen Käufer, aber der Kauf muss in nächster Zeit ablaufen, das heisst es muss ein Gerät sein, das schon draussen ist oder noch diesen monat released wird.


 
Was spricht denn gegen das Xperia S? Ich kann keinen Rückschritt gegenüber dem SGS2 erkennen. Werde mir selber auch entweder das XS oder das Xperia P kaufen.

Ich zietiere jemanden aus dem Pocketpc.ch Forum:



Spoiler






			
				[URL="http://www.pocketpc.ch/members/80152_parkbankrowdy.html" schrieb:
			
		

> *parkbankrowdy*[/URL]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## biohaufen (4. März 2012)

Hey, was denkt ihr NVIDIA Tegra 3 oder Qualcomm S4 ? Bzw. HTC One X oder One S ?


----------



## Abufaso (4. März 2012)

@Niki96: schau dir mal iMapMyRUN an. Vielleicht ist das ja die richtige für dich.


----------



## niki96 (4. März 2012)

@Abufaso: Danke, also die Beschreibung und der Aufbau der App deuten darauf hin dass es genau das ist was ich gesucht habe 
Danke!


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2012)

Auf ah ok das mit der lautstärkewippe hätte ich selber kommen können.

Was ich mich nur Frage wieso die Uhren ihre Farbe wechseln.
Sie sollten schwarz und weiß sind aber beide schwarz .


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. März 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Hey, was denkt ihr NVIDIA Tegra 3 oder Qualcomm S4 ? Bzw. HTC One X oder One S ?


 
Schwierige Frage. Was machst du denn so? Für den Gamer empfehle ich den T3, dem 10-Tab-Surfer ebenfalls. Allen anderen, also man ne Runde Angry Birds und sonst nur Telefonieren und Simsen, emfehle ich den S4, da 28µm und Taktanstieg bei Last deutlich stromsparender ist, als 40µm und dauerhaft 500 MHz.

mfg Marcel


----------



## niki96 (5. März 2012)

@abufaso: So, hab heute eine erste kleine Teststrecke gemacht und die App ist echt super! Selbst wenn ich an einer Kreuzung eine kleine Kurve laufe um zur Ampel zu gelangen erkennt man das auf der Karte. Top!


----------



## Iceananas (5. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Schwierige Frage. Was machst du denn so? Für den Gamer empfehle ich den T3, dem 10-Tab-Surfer ebenfalls. Allen anderen, also man ne Runde Angry Birds und sonst nur Telefonieren und Simsen, emfehle ich den S4, da 28µm und Taktanstieg bei Last deutlich stromsparender ist, als 40µm und dauerhaft 500 MHz.


 
Wollte Qualcomm nicht auch eine ziemlich starke GPU ins S4 reinbauen?

Btw ist es im Moment ziemlich egal welche SoC man nimmt, ich kenne keine Anwendung die auch nur eine Tegra 2 ins Schwitzen bringt.. außer Techdemos und Benchmarks.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. März 2012)

Jaja, das wollten sie. Aber erst bei APQ8064 etc, also der 2,5 GHz Quadcore mit der Adreno 320. Der soll dann 15x so schnell sein wie der Adreno 225 im One S. Und der Adreno 225 ist nur 50% schneller als der Adreno 220 im Sensation. Abzüglich der höheren Auflösung kannst du dir ja errechnen wieviel von den 50% mehr Leistung übrig bleiben.


----------



## turbosnake (6. März 2012)

Ich stelle mich gerda etwas dumm an.
Wie bekomme ich die Sim Karte ins Telefon?


habes geschafft dank dem Video:HTC EVO 3D - installing sim card and memory card - YouTube

Die Symbole wren etwas zweideutuig.

Edit: Wie kann ich nachauen ob die Providereinstellungen richtig sind?


----------



## spionkaese (6. März 2012)

Ist es eigentlich normal, das es beim SGS mit ICS (Slim ICS 2.8) manchmal Aussetzer bei Touchscreen gibt?
Bei FruitNinja z.B. kann ich 1-2s lang herumfuchteln, dann ignoriert der Touchscreen für ein paar Sekunden Berührungen, nur um die dann sprungartig nachzuholen 
Edit:
Hmm, anscheinend erkennt Android die Berührung, nur das Spiel setzt sie nicht um o.O
Edit2:
Ein Mysterium, es funktioniert wieder -.-'


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. März 2012)

Also ich hab bei meinem Sensation ein ähnliches Problem. Um in MC3 Pro-Like rumzulaufen (  ), leg ich das Gerät auf den Schoß und lege dann vier Finger auf den Touch. Links ist laufen und darüber Schießen, rechts ist Drehen und alle Art der Sprengmunition. Mit Übung geht das sehr gut, bin oft der mit der besten K/D-Quote.  Dabei passiert es manchmal, dass wenn ich schnell und oft hintereinander drücke, dass der Touch ausfällt, bis ich kurz alle Finger vom Bildschirm genommen hab. Das passiert so alle 10 Kills und deswegen ist mir auch schon der ein oder andere Kill durch die Lappen gegangen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Papzt (6. März 2012)

> Ist es eigentlich normal, das es beim SGS mit ICS (Slim ICS 2.8) manchmal Aussetzer bei Touchscreen gibt?


Du nutzt auch SLIM? Sehr geiles Ding. Ich habe nur Aussetzer im Lockscreen


----------



## spionkaese (6. März 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Du nutzt auch SLIM? Sehr geiles Ding. Ich habe nur Aussetzer im Lockscreen


Was meinst du mit Aussetzer?
Bei mir werden im Lockscreen manchmal keine Berührungen erkannt, dann einmal Power Button drücken, wieder zum Lockscreen, funzt wieder.
Ein andermal ist das Display nach dem aufwecken nahezu schwarz, selbes Spiel und läuft wieder.
Ich hab nur leider keine Ahnung woran es liegt


----------



## Papzt (6. März 2012)

> Bei mir werden im Lockscreen manchmal keine Berührungen erkannt, dann einmal Power Button drücken, wieder zum Lockscreen, funzt wieder.


Genau das meine ich. 


> Ein andermal ist das Display nach dem aufwecken nahezu schwarz, selbes Spiel und läuft wieder.


Same here  Passiert bei mir aber sehr selten


----------



## biohaufen (6. März 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Schwierige Frage. Was machst du denn so? Für den Gamer empfehle ich den T3, dem 10-Tab-Surfer ebenfalls. Allen anderen, also man ne Runde Angry Birds und sonst nur Telefonieren und Simsen, emfehle ich den S4, da 28µm und Taktanstieg bei Last deutlich stromsparender ist, als 40µm und dauerhaft 500 MHz.
> 
> mfg Marcel



Hmm, naja ... Meint ihr im Sommer kommen noch mal neue Modelle raus? Mit dem Tegra 3 kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden... --> 45qm! Das vebrät ja extrem viel Akku... Aber mit Qualcomm GPUs hatte ich keine gute Erfahren, habe ein HTC Desire mit einem Adreno 200  Jedoch habe ich gehört, das die GPU des Qualcomm S4 angeblich schneller als die des Tegra 3 ist ? Also, generell geht es hier um One S vs One X xD Ich will nicht noch mal so eine Update Versprechungen nicht einlösen Tour wie mit meinem Desire durchmachen ...


----------



## Iceananas (6. März 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Mit dem Tegra 3 kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden... --> 45qm! Das vebrät ja extrem viel Akku...


 
Aha. Kann man nicht pauschal sagen. 
Das Tranformer Prime mit T3 ist Laufzeitkönig unter den Tablets bei gleichgroßem bis kleinerem Akku.


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2012)

Kann man diese FB-Apps irgendwie entfernen?
Stören mich, da ich sie nicht nutzen und auch nicht werde.

Einfach deinstallieren geht nicht.


----------



## Iceananas (13. März 2012)

Geht nur mit Rootrechte.


----------



## spionkaese (16. März 2012)

Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, über Windows den Sound zum Handy zu streamen, vorzugsweise über USB?
Also möglichst alles, was sonst über die Lautsprecher ausgegeben werden würde. .


----------



## Iceananas (17. März 2012)

1. Bluetooth?
2. WLAN Lösung: Soundwire

In beiden Fällen wird man eine Verzögerung feststellen, da der Sound gepuffert wird. Bei Soundwire kann man die Puffergröße einstellen. Eine USB Lösung kenne ich nicht.


----------



## spionkaese (17. März 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Bluetooth?
> 2. WLAN Lösung: Soundwire
> 
> In beiden Fällen wird man eine Verzögerung feststellen, da der Sound gepuffert wird. Bei Soundwire kann man die Puffergröße einstellen. Eine USB Lösung kenne ich nicht.


Danke, Soundwire hab ich schon gefunden, nur die Software, die auf dem PC installiert werden muss war nicht auffindbar 
Edit:
Verdammt, ein Klick auf MORE hätte gereicht.

Edit2:
Nochmals danke, funktioniert super


----------



## lukyluke (17. März 2012)

Liebe Android-User,
gibt es noch jemanden, der Probleme bei einem Samsung Galaxy S2 mit dem Lockscreen hat? Bei mir reagiert der Touch öfters nicht richtig, wenn ich irgendwo auf den Bildschirm tippe und das "Schloss" aufziehen will, dass das Handy die Bewegung nicht war nimmt. Stattdessen springt der Ring hinterher als würde ich meinen Finger hintereinander aufsetzen. Es passiert sehr häufig, wenn das SGS2 nach längerer nicht Benutzung, benutzt wird!


----------



## Crenshaw (19. März 2012)

Hey Leute..
Multiupload ist down. Was heißt das kaum noch irgendwas zu erreichen ist was mit Android zu tun hatte. Aus irgendeinem Grund haben wirklich Alle ihre Sachen da gelagert. Ich brauche für das Xperia Arc eine rootet FW zum flashen. 
Zum Beispiel die Datei aus dem Thread:
[How-to] Root your Arc (Xperia NEO file included) - xda-developers 

Aber ich find nirgendwo eine -.- 
Hat hier vielleicht jemand zufällig die Datei oder einen alternativen Link?


----------



## Iceananas (19. März 2012)

Multiupload ist auch down? Langsam reichts aber...

Warum schaffen wir nicht gleich das Internet und sämtliche technologische Fortschritte ab -__-


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. März 2012)

Multiupload gehörte zu Megaupload, deswegen haben die sicherheitshalber auch zugemacht und machen erst wieder auf, wenn die sich sicher sind, dass man denen nichts kann.


----------



## Crenshaw (19. März 2012)

Also hat niemand die Datei oder nen alternativen Link?


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2012)

Frag mal bei Anroid-Hilfe.de nach da wirst du wohl eher eins herbekommen
Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. März 2012)

Jup, da bin ich auch schon länger angemeldet und sehr aktiv. heiße da natürlich genauso wie hier auch. 

Mal ne Frage: Es gab mal ne App, die das WLAN automatisch an oder ausgeschaltet hat, wenn man mit der entsprechenden Mobilfunkantenne verbunden war. Weiß nochmal einer, wie genau die App hieß?

mfg Marcel


----------



## jojogangsta90 (20. März 2012)

niki96 schrieb:
			
		

> @Abufaso: Danke, also die Beschreibung und der Aufbau der App deuten darauf hin dass es genau das ist was ich gesucht habe
> Danke!



ich benutze zum joggen meine tracks ist auch ne super app und kostenlos


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (12. April 2012)

Lohnt es sich zur Zeit noch sich ein Evo 3d zu kaufen?


----------



## Chrisch (12. April 2012)

Warum sollte es sich nicht lohnen? Preis / Leistung ist atm immernoch das beste was geht.


----------



## ile (13. April 2012)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt es sich zur Zeit noch sich ein Evo 3d zu kaufen?



Besser als der One-Krampf ist es allemal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2012)

Was ist denn an dem One schlimm? (Habe noch keine Reviews gelesen)


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2012)

die lackierung platzt am rand ab.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. April 2012)

Jup. Scheinbar haftet diese komische NASA-Lackierung nicht richtig. Beim normalen Betrieb passiert noch nichts, aber sobald man mal mit dem Finger über die Ränder geht oder das Handy mal über den Tisch zieht, kann es sein, dass das Zeug abfällt und man ganz schnell aus dem schwarzen One S ein Weißes gemacht hat.


----------



## ile (13. April 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem One schlimm? (Habe noch keine Reviews gelesen)



lackierung

kein microSD-Slot

kein austauschbarer Akku

unnötig lang

pentile-amoled

zum


----------



## Iceananas (13. April 2012)

ile schrieb:


> lackierung
> 
> kein microSD-Slot
> 
> ...


 
Ja diese One Dinger sind echt nicht so der Knaller.
HTC macht schon Verluste und dann schießen die sich selbst dermaßen ins Knie... unglaublich.


----------



## ile (13. April 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja diese One Dinger sind echt nicht so der Knaller.
> HTC macht schon Verluste und dann schießen die sich selbst dermaßen ins Knie... unglaublich.



Ja, leider.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. April 2012)

ile schrieb:


> lackierung
> 
> Leider wahr.
> 
> ...



So schlecht sind die Ones garnicht, besonders das X.


----------



## Chrisch (14. April 2012)

ile schrieb:


> lackierung - gibt zum Glück 2 versionen, die schwarze scheint atm fehlerhaft zu sein. Die graue ist eloxiert -> 0 Probleme
> 
> kein microSD-Slot - braucht nicht jeder (wohl geschätzte 95% kommen ohne aus)
> 
> ...


 siehe orange Schrift.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. April 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich hab heute mein erstes Android-Gerät(Huawei Mediapad) und wollte mal nach ein paar empfehlenswerten Apps fragen. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2012)

- whatsapp
- airdroid 
- Astro file manager
- Adfree (root)
- Dolphin HD Browser
- Amazon Appstore (jeden Tag eine kostenpflichtige App umsonst)
- Around Me
- barcoo
- 2x Client (per Remotedeskop den Rechner steuern)
- WoL Wake on Lan 

Meine Apps die ich oft benutze


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. April 2012)

Soo...
Ich hab mal kurz meine Eindrücke vom Tablet aufgeschrieben, falls es jemanden interessiert:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/hansvonwurst/1382-erster-eindruck-huawei-mediapad.html


----------



## sp01 (15. April 2012)

Mich würde mal interesieren ob Androin Phones wirklich so viel schneller die Puste aus geht als dem iPhone.
Weil das meiner Verwanten ist -nach deren Aussage- nach einem Tag leer obwohl meist nur Stanby, dagegen hält mein iPhone aktuell 3 Tage. Das Modell kenn ich jetzt nicht genau, nur das es eines von LG ist und unter 100 gekosted hat.
ps: was für Alternativen gibt es, bzw. wie günstig sollte ein brauchbares Smartphone sein? Es geht mir vorallem um den Screen und die Akkulaufzeit - benutzung tel und sms.


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2012)

mein iphone 4 hat bei mir durchschnittlich 4 tage durchgehalten.
mein anschließendes galaxy s+ 5 tage.
mein jetziges galaxy nexus hat aktuell mit dem 2Ah akku nach 4 tagen noch 50% restkapazität.

es kommt ganz darauf an wie du dein telefon nützt.
wenn du den ganzen tag musikhörst und permanent irgendwelche spiele spielst, wird kein smartphone länger als einen tag durchhalten.


----------



## sp01 (15. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> mein iphone 4 hat bei mir durchschnittlich 4 tage durchgehalten.
> mein anschließendes galaxy s+ 5 tage.
> mein jetziges galaxy nexus hat aktuell mit dem 2Ah akku nach 4 tagen noch 50% restkapazität.
> 
> ...


Danke, das ist mir schon klar. Hätte jetzt er auf den günstigen Preis getippt =veraltende Technik.
Hab ja geschrieben für was es meist gebraucht wird.


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2012)

wie lange hält dein iphone durch?


----------



## Xion4 (15. April 2012)

sp01 schrieb:


> Danke, das ist mir schon klar. Hätte jetzt er auf den günstigen Preis getippt =veraltende Technik.
> Hab ja geschrieben für was es meist gebraucht wird.


 
Preis hat in dem Fall nichts mit dahinterstehender Hardware zu tun. Eher mit der Verarbeitung, dem Betriebssystem und dem Marketing. Und die Akkulaufzeit kann man eh nicht anhand des Preises festmachen. Anbei ist meine Information das eben die iPhones meist nach einem Tag an die Ladestation müsen, was durchaus an Anwendern und deren "Spieltrieb" liegen kann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. April 2012)

Anscheinend sind die ersten Updates auf Android 4 für die HTC Evo3D aufgetaucht
UPDATE IST DA!!!! wer hats noch? - Android-Hilfe.de
Bis jetzt wars mir egal, aber jetzt will ichs auch sofort


----------



## Abufaso (17. April 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind die ersten Updates auf Android 4 für die HTC Evo3D aufgetaucht
> UPDATE IST DA!!!! wer hats noch? - Android-Hilfe.de
> Bis jetzt wars mir egal, aber jetzt will ichs auch sofort


 Was???? Geiil!!  
Endlich


----------



## Whoosaa (17. April 2012)

So, habe mich entschieden.. demnächst wird aufs One S geupgradet. 
Wie man so ließt, ist es ja viel zu früh für einen Quadcore-Prozessor wie im One X, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Dual-Core ja noch nicht mal richtig angekommen ist.. für Quadcore wird's 'ne ganze Weile absolut gar keine sinnvollen Programme geben, die die volle Rechenleistung ausnutzen können/sollen, außer vielleicht ein paar Promo-Spielchen, die ich eh nicht spiele.. 
Freue mich schon.  Muss mich dann halt nur von meinem guten alten DHD verabschieden..


----------



## Abufaso (17. April 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend sind die ersten Updates auf Android 4 für die HTC Evo3D aufgetaucht
> UPDATE IST DA!!!! wer hats noch? - Android-Hilfe.de
> Bis jetzt wars mir egal, aber jetzt will ichs auch sofort





			
				Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Was???? Geiil!!
> Endlich



So ein unglaublicher *@#!$% !!!! Fälscht der doch tatsächlich die screenshots nur um uns zu ärgern 

@whoosaa:  berichte dann mal!


----------



## ChaoZ (17. April 2012)

Weiß jemand von euch, welche App diese Werbung produziert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (17. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand von euch, welche App diese Werbung produziert?



 sowas hab ich auch seit einiger Zeit  echt unschön sowas..


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. April 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> So ein unglaublicher *@#!$% !!!! Fälscht der doch tatsächlich die screenshots nur um uns zu ärgern


 Hab ich grad auch gesehn  
Manche Leute haben echt nix zu tun
Soll er doch lieber bissl auf der Autobahn Ballspielen gehen.

Aber die Hoffnung bleibt erstmal
xda-developers - View Single Post - [Evo 3D] Android 4.0 "Ice Cream Sandwich" Update Unofficial Thread [News/Rumors/Info]
https://twitter.com/#!/MajorDickDanger/status/192316001386373120


----------



## Abufaso (17. April 2012)

Am besten einfach abwarten  irgendwann wird schon was kommen.


----------



## SmilingJack (18. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand von euch, welche App diese Werbung produziert?
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=540273"/>



Mit z.B Airblocker kann man sehen welche App das macht. Wenn du root hast kannst es sogar blocken.


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, welche App diese Werbung produziert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hast du zufällig ein MP3-Download Programm installiert?

Dann das. Hab ich auch.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2012)

Biohazard92 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du zufällig ein MP3-Download Programm installiert?
> 
> Dann das. Hab ich auch.



Ich denke das ist es.


----------



## Abufaso (19. April 2012)

Hallo,
Weiß einer von euch ob es eine Möglichkeit für mein Android Phone (htc evo 3D) das Hintergrundbild so einzustellen dass es bei jeder angewählten Home Seite einen anderen ausschnitt anzeigt? Ich kenn das schon von anderen Smartphones nur bei meinem habe ich das noch nicht entdeckt.
Danke!


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. April 2012)

Da brauchst du einen anderen launcher mit dem Sense geht es nicht oder ich hab es auch noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Abufaso (19. April 2012)

Schade.. :/ kannst du mir da einen empfehlen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2012)

GoLauncherEx ist gut


----------



## ChaoZ (20. April 2012)

Die ganzen Launcher machen mein Galaxy S total langsam. Aber das liegt an der Hardware, oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (20. April 2012)

Also, ich habe jetzt eben mal im Laden das One S und One X nebeneinander verglichen. Ich bin echt überrascht, wie "schlecht" der Bildschirm vom S ist.. na klar, im Vergleich zum DHD immer noch ein Fortschritt, aber i.V. zum X merkt man dann, dass er pixelig sowie dunkler ist, und das weiß lange nicht so kräftig.. klarer Punkt fürs X.
Ansonsten nehmen sich die beiden nicht viel, und jetzt steh ich wieder hier, und weiß nicht, was ich machen soll..


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Also, ich habe jetzt eben mal im Laden das One S und One X nebeneinander verglichen. Ich bin echt überrascht, wie "schlecht" der Bildschirm vom S ist.. na klar, im Vergleich zum DHD immer noch ein Fortschritt, aber i.V. zum X merkt man dann, dass er pixelig sowie dunkler ist, und das weiß lange nicht so kräftig.. klarer Punkt fürs X.
> Ansonsten nehmen sich die beiden nicht viel, und jetzt steh ich wieder hier, und weiß nicht, was ich machen soll..


 
Schau dir mal ein paar Bilder mit hauptsächlich dunklen Inhalten und/oder hohen Kontrasten und knalligen Farben an, dann wirst du den Unterschied sehen


----------



## Koyote (20. April 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand von euch mit Mono für Android programmiert?


----------



## Whoosaa (20. April 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal ein paar Bilder mit hauptsächlich dunklen Inhalten und/oder hohen Kontrasten und knalligen Farben an, dann wirst du den Unterschied sehen



Na klar, vielleicht ist das S da tatsächlich besser.. aber du musst überlegen - was ist die Alltagssituation? Die Alltagssituation ist der Homescreen und Internet (sowie Social Networks). Alles andere (Videos schauen, Spiele spielen, Bilder anschauen) macht man zwar auch - ist aber zweitrangig, da nicht das, womit du dich hauptsächlich beschäftigst. Und für obiges hat mich das X deutlich mehr überzeugt..


----------



## Klarostorix (21. April 2012)

jedem seine Meinung, ich werde mir aber kein Smartphone mehr ohne AMOLED-Display kaufen. Wenn man was anderes daneben hält, das alles nur blaß


----------



## RainbowCrash (21. April 2012)

Ich war ja von dem AMOLED in meinem C6-01 nicht soo überzeugt, der Schwarzwert war zwar wirklich gut aber es wurden manche Farben dann doch stark verfälscht, vor allem ein Pastell-Orange hat dann auf einmal geleuchtet. Jetzt hab ich ein Nexus S und mir gefällt der SLCD sogar noch ein bisschen besser


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2012)

Jop, meine Meinung. X hat ja auch ein SLCD..


----------



## Abufaso (21. April 2012)

Hey,
Was haltet ihr vom Samsung Galaxy W?
Lasst mal paar Meinungen hören


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2012)

Noch nie was von gehört.  
High-End? Ansonsten nicht meins..


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. April 2012)

Lass die Finger von Billiggeräten, Abufaso. ALLE meiner Bekannten, egal ob Klassenkamerad, Mutter oder Nachbar, Sie haben alle Probleme damit, die ich bei meinem Sensation "Bug im Kernel" nenne. Meine Mutter hat inzwischen alle 2 Tage Men Reboot. Umtausch brachte garnichts. Gerät ist ein Galaxy Mini.


----------



## Abufaso (21. April 2012)

Ich hab ja schon ein EVO  ist für meinen Vater.
Was ist jetzt das Problem mit dem Galaxy W? Schlechte Software? Du hast das doch auf der ersten Seite sogar empfohlen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. April 2012)

Ja, da ist es aufgelistet, weil's in dieser Kategorie das Beste ist. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass es brauchbar ist.  Die Meisten günstigen Handys haben nicht nur Lowend-Teile, sondern auch Lowend-Software. Tue deinem Vater also lieber auch ein Evo 3D an, so teuer ist das ja nicht und da hat er mehr von als von dem W. Außerdem hat er das "mehr" auch länger. 

Mfg Marcel

Edit: Es sein denn, du weißt, wie man Rootet. Wenn ja, Versuchs mut CM7/9.


----------



## Abufaso (21. April 2012)

Hmm..ok.. 
Er findet das EVO ziemlich klobig (verständlich  ) . Was empfiehlst du denn in der Kategorie 4" und drunter beim preis von ~250?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. April 2012)

Ich würde ein Galaxy S vorschlagen, Notfalls gebraucht. Ansonsten ein Desire S und wenn das Geld nicht reicht, ein altes Desire. Sorry die Liste ist alles Andere als aktuell.


----------



## Abufaso (21. April 2012)

Danke. Schau ich mal an. 

Kriegen die Android 4.0? Eher nicht oder?


----------



## Papzt (21. April 2012)

Das SGS nur Custom, HTC ist da etwas besser drauf. Ach ja jeder der über seine Handy Rechnung im Playstore zahlen kann sollte sich mal die Kombi Rückerstattung und Titanium Backup angucken


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2012)

Ich würde definitiv das  Desire HD empfehlen. Ehemaliges Top-Modell von HTC, kriegt die nächsten Wochen auch ein 4.0 Update - 263€ @ Amazon.
Einziges Manko: keine Frontkamera. Ich bezweifele allerdings, dass dein Vater die vermissen wird..


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich würde definitiv das  Desire HD empfehlen. Ehemaliges Top-Modell von HTC, kriegt die nächsten Wochen auch ein 4.0 Update - 263€ @ Amazon.
> Einziges Manko: keine Frontkamera. Ich bezweifele allerdings, dass dein Vater die vermissen wird..


 
Wenn dem Vater aber ein EVO 3D schon zu klobig ist, dann braucht man das Desire HD gar nicht erst vorschlagen. Für etwa 250 kann ich ein Galaxy S Plus sehr empfehlen, bin damit sehr zufrieden, und CM9 gibt's ja mittlerweile auch. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S Plus running CyanogenMod 9 pre-alpha by Arco


----------



## Abufaso (22. April 2012)

Vom Galaxy s plus hab ich auch schon gutes gehört, hat das jetzt keine so großen Macken? 
Das DesireHD ist zwar dünner, hat aber afaik auch eine stattliche Größe..mal schauen.

Ach und ich glaub das mit den Custom Mods ist eher nichts, von wegen Garantie und so


----------



## Whoosaa (22. April 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem Vater aber ein EVO 3D schon zu klobig ist, dann braucht man das Desire HD gar nicht erst vorschlagen.



Evo und DHD sind ~ gleich lang und breit, DHD ist aber dünner.



			
				Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und ich glaub das mit den Custom Mods ist eher nichts, von wegen Garantie und so



Vor allem ist das ein Problem im Sinne von: Wenn es mal ein Problem damit gibt, und du bist gerade nicht in der Nähe, ist er vollkommen aufgeschmissen. Custom ROMs selber, immer, aber jemandem anderen aufs Gerät, der damit nichts am Hut hat - lieber nicht.


----------



## Abufaso (22. April 2012)

Mal schauen was er zum Galaxy S Plus sagt. 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Abufaso (22. April 2012)

Wie ist das Konkurrenzmodell von HTC, das Desire S?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. April 2012)

Top, Handy, wie (fast) alle Desires.


----------



## Tuerkay (22. April 2012)

Über Custom Roms kann man sich nicht beklagen. Vor allem bei der Sensation Reihe. Besitze aktuell ein Sensation XE und muss sagen die Akkulaufzeit hat sich merkbar verbessert. Dank anderem Kernel und gouverner.
Hatte das gleiche Problem auch damals mit dem Normalen Desire. Der Akku war ziemlich schnell leer und das Handy hing öfters mal. Mitm Custom Rom waren alle Probleme gelöst.
Aber das liegt auch Hauptsächlich an Sense. Fürs Desire hats bei zuvielen Widgets einfach zuviel Leistung benötigt. Beim Sensation XE ist es der Fall das dieses immer zwischen einem und zwei aktiven Kernen hin und her schaltet und dadurch zu kurzen hängern kommt.

Wer Sense nicht zwingend will sollte sich LauncherPro besorgen. Die Paar € ist es auf jedenfall Wert. Unter anderem hat es auch fast alle Funktionen die Sense bietet, nur das es nicht so aussieht sondern ganz simpel gestaltet ist.


----------



## Abufaso (22. April 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Top, Handy, wie (fast) alle Desires.



Vergleichbar mit dem Galaxy S Plus? 

Und aus reinem Interesse, welches Desire denn nicht?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. April 2012)

Ja, ist vergleichbar. Ist natürlich nicht so schnell, aber da muss man abwägen, was einem wichtiger USt: Sense oder Speed.

Und in meinen Augen: Das Desire HD nicht. Ist zwar DAS Smartphone schlecht hin, aber man brauchte ne Anleitung, wie man den Akkudeckel öffnet, ohne ihn zu schrotten.  Aber da hat natürlich jeder andere Präferenzen.


----------



## Abufaso (22. April 2012)

Das galaxy hat ja einen 4" amoled verbaut, hat das Desire auch ein schönes kaufargument? Oder einfach die Software sprich Bedienbarkeit?


----------



## Whoosaa (23. April 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Und in meinen Augen: Das Desire HD nicht. Ist zwar DAS Smartphone schlecht hin, aber man brauchte ne Anleitung, wie man den Akkudeckel öffnet, ohne ihn zu schrotten.  Aber da hat natürlich jeder andere Präferenzen.


 
Bitte? Fingernagel in die kleine Lücke, und ziehen. Habe 'nen Ersatzakku, und mache des wöchentlich.. leichter geht es kaum.


----------



## Tuerkay (23. April 2012)

Das Desire gibt's als amoled und slcd Version. Und durch sein nur 3,5" Display bleibt es auch schön kompakt und handlich.


----------



## biohaufen (23. April 2012)

Tuerkay schrieb:
			
		

> Das Desire gibt's als amoled und slcd Version. Und durch sein nur 3,5" Display bleibt es auch schön kompakt und handlich.



3.7" Display, es ist größer als ein iPhone  Die Amoled Variante des Desires hat ein Pentile Display + Staubproblem, die SLCD Variante ist Staubfrei und besitzt die volle Auflösung, ich finde der Vorteil des Desires gegenüber des Samsungs ist die hochwertigere Verarbeitung! Ich mag so rutschiges billig Plaste einfach nicht... Außerdem läuft das Desire mit dem 2.3 Update(die dev RUU) noch flüssiger als vorher!


----------



## ile (23. April 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist vergleichbar. Ist natürlich nicht so schnell, aber da muss man abwägen, was einem wichtiger USt: Sense oder Speed.
> 
> Und in meinen Augen: Das Desire HD nicht. Ist zwar DAS Smartphone schlecht hin, aber man brauchte ne Anleitung, wie man den Akkudeckel öffnet, ohne ihn zu schrotten.  Aber da hat natürlich jeder andere Präferenzen.



Bitte?!  Dass ein Holzfäller da minimal Probleme hat, ok; aber der Rest sollte das doch hinkriegen. 

Nee, stimmt schon. Geht wirklich bisschen schwer, aber kaufentscheidend sollte das ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## biohaufen (24. April 2012)

Meint ihr das One S bekommt noch genug Android Updates ? Habe da irgendwie kein Bock drauf keine Updates mehr in einem Jahr zu bekommen (Desire).... Das One X ist mir aber irgendwie noch zu fehlerbehaftet und der Tegra 3 ist irgendwie auch nicht das wahre?!


----------



## Abufaso (24. April 2012)

Ich denke mal das hängt davon ab wie gut es sich verkauft.. 
Ich würde nach bauchgefühl aber mal auf ja plädieren.


----------



## biohaufen (24. April 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das hängt davon ab wie gut es sich verkauft..
> Ich würde nach bauchgefühl aber mal auf ja plädieren.



Hmm, das habe ich bei meinem Desire auch gedacht xD Eigentlich müsste ich mir ein Galaxy Nexus kaufen, aber ich mag HTC Sense  
Was meint ihr, wann kommt das neue Google Phone, mittlerweile kommt so nen Ding ja schon mit jeder Android Version 

@Deine Frage: Ich würde deinem Vater ein Desire S empfehlen, das bekommt glaube ich auch ein Update auf Android 4 und es ist handlich!

HTC Desire S= ca. 280€
HTC One V = ca. 280€


----------



## Abufaso (24. April 2012)

Hmm..Desire S vs. Galaxy S Plus. 

Ich glaube ihm sagt das Desire S mehr zu.


----------



## biohaufen (24. April 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm..Desire S vs. Galaxy S Plus.
> 
> Ich glaube ihm sagt das Desire S mehr zu.



Also ich persönlich habe das HTC Desire (also das erste) und finde es eigentlich immer noch recht zügig, im Vergleich zu Billigsmartphones wie dem Wildfire S ist sogar mein Desire noch eine Rakete  Ich hatte damals die Wahl zwischen dem Galaxy S und dem Desire, jedoch hatte das Galaxy damals so Dolle geruckelt(hat fast 15 Sekunden gebraucht um den Market zu öffnen) und sich auch sehr billig angefühlt... Es ist halt glänzendes Plaste!

Evtl. gefällt deinem Vater ja das neue One V, das kostet um die 280€ bei HoH und ist schon jetzt mit Android 4 ausgestattet!


----------



## Abufaso (24. April 2012)

Danke, ich schlags ihm mal vor.


----------



## biohaufen (24. April 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, ich schlags ihm mal vor.



Nicht zu danken


----------



## II_LEI_II (25. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss nicht genau, ob mein Thema in diesen Thread passt, aber ich probier es trotzdem. Falls mein Anliegen hier völlig Fehl am Platz ist, I'm sorry. 

Leider hat niemand auf meinen vor einer Woche erstellten Thread geantwortet, darum schildere ich hier alles noch einmal. Ich bin im Besitz eines Samsung Galaxy SII's und möchte gerne von meinem Imac die Audiodateien auf das Handy laden. Dazu hab ich extra eine MicroSD Karte (32Gb) von Samsung gekauft. Nun habe ich aber leider das Problem, dass beim Kopieren der Dateien immer folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint: 

_The Finder can’t complete the operation because some data in “01 Number With No Name.m4a” can’t be read or written.
(Error code -36)_

Dies erscheint mir ein wenig seltsam, da das Samsung Gerät doch .M4A Datein lesen kann? Wie soll ich hier weiter vorgehen? Die ganzen Dateien in ein anderes Format umwandeln (WAVE, AAC, MP3?)? 

Ausserdem: Ich bin erst vor Kurzem als langjähriger Iphone Benutzer auf Android umgestiegen. Mit Itunes hat man natürlich ein superbequemes Tool, um die Musikbibliothek auf dem Handy à jour zu halten. Gibt es für den Mac (im schlimmsten Fall hätte ich auch noch einen Win PC) ein Programm, mit welchem sich , ähnlich wie Itunes, die Musikdaten mit dem Samsung Handy immer schön aktualisieren lassen? Sonst muss ich mir immer merken, welche Dateien neu sind und das finde ich ein wenig anstrengend (sorry neumodischer Luxus)!

Vielen Dank für euer Bemühen


----------



## Pikus (25. April 2012)

Ich bin zwar selber kein SGS2-Besitzer, allerdings dürfte dir im Bezug auf iTunes die Software Kies zusagen. Soweit ich weiß handelt es sich um ein vollständiges Synchronisierungs- und Verwaltungsprogramm.
Auch ein Konvertierungsprogramm ist mit eingebaut.


----------



## ChaoZ (25. April 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach kann Kies aber kein Stück weit mit iTunes mithalten.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach kann Kies aber kein Stück weit mit iTunes mithalten.



Frag ich mich hier auch..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2012)

> _The Finder can’t complete the operation because some data in “01 Number With No Name.m4a” can’t be read or written.
> (Error code -36)_


Okay das ist natürlich jetzt ein MAC Problem  (und damit schwierig, da es kaum Leute hier im Forum mit einem MAC gibt). 

Handelt es sich evtl um ein Kopierschutz (DRM)? 


Edit: 

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2145463?start=15&tstart=0

Scheint ein Apple-Problem zu sein, der Fehler tritt wohl bei vielen auf in ganz verschiedenen Situationen  

Oder die SD-Karte ist defekt.



Edit: Und weil Apple anscheinend zu faul ist um das Problem anzugehen, hier eine Lösung:



> SOLUTION! I found a Solution! It is the best one out there so far! I  have been having a problem last few weeks about the mac error -36. I  searched and searched and found out different reasons what was causing  the -36 error. at first I thought it was my external hdd so I had it  exchanged. Same problem! when transferring files to my ext hdd a month  ago it worked fine but now i get the same error over and over unless I  transfer each file seperatly. since i upgraded my mac software to 10.6.2  i have had this problem. so heres the solution- PATHFINDER.
> 
> Its  just like finder but in this sense much better because there is no -36  error. It fixed the problem from day 1 that I downloaded it. I thought i  would share this info because I had such a terrible time finding a  solution...
> 
> download pathfinder!


Also statt dem Finder, den "Pathfinder" nutzen. Vermutlich ein andere Dateimanager?

Gruß


----------



## ChaoZ (25. April 2012)

Weiß jemand gute Custom ROMs für's SGS 1?


----------



## Abufaso (25. April 2012)

@ii_lei_ii : aber bei anderen Dateien funktioniert es? Oder die Datei auf nen USB Stick o.Ä?


----------



## II_LEI_II (25. April 2012)

@Fr3@k: Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Leider hat es nur bedingt beholfen, da mein Mac die MicroSD Karte nun nicht mehr erkennt. "the inserted card was no readable." Oh well. Und Kies schaut sehr gut aus, nur leider liest dieses Programm keine m4a Dateien und somit sind bspw. Downloads vom Itunesstore nicht zu gebrauchen (ausser man konvertiert alles in WAVE oder AAC, was ein wenig umständlich ist).


----------



## Whoosaa (25. April 2012)

Tja, Umstieg vom einen Rivalen auf den anderen, das ist halt so 'ne Sache. 
Machen die Schweine ja auch extra kompliziert, wegen Kundenbindung und so..


----------



## II_LEI_II (25. April 2012)

@Abufaso: Könnte schon sein. Bringt mir aber mittlerweile nichts mehr, da, wie gesagt, meine MicroSD nicht mehr erkannt wird.

Wobei: eigentlich ist es egal, ob die anderen Formate erkannt werden oder nicht. Denn m4a und die Lieder, welche direkt ab der CD importiert wurden, erkennt Kies und die MicroSD nicht. Und das ist extrem unpraktisch für mich. Das Iphone liest diese Formate sofort und ohne jegliche Probleme. Ausserdem habe ich noch keinen vergleichbar guten Itunesersatz gefunden. Selbst wenn ich von nun an nur noch mit dem Pathfinder arbeite (danke für's Suchen !), muss ich mir dann immer merken, welche Lieder und welche Interpreten ich seit dem letzten "Update" noch nicht kopiert habe (total anstrengend). Kann es sein, dass ich einfach noch kein gescheites Programm gefunden habe? Sonst ist das schon ne krasse Marktlücke für Android Handys (verzeiht meine Unwissenheit, falls es doch so etwas geben sollte (evtl. für's HTC One X mit der Dr. Dre Technology?)!


----------



## Timsu (25. April 2012)

Du kannst ja mal Easy Phone Tunes ausprobieren. Damit kann man das Android Smartphone mit iTunes synchronisieren. Getestet habe ich es aber noch nicht.
Du könntest auch alle deine Musik kopieren und sagen, dass er nicht überschreiben soll


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2012)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> @Abufaso: Könnte schon sein. Bringt mir aber mittlerweile nichts mehr, da, wie gesagt, meine MicroSD nicht mehr erkannt wird.



Also evtl doch defekt? Wird sie in einem Windows-PC erkannt? (Datenträgerverwaltung) 
Bei MAC kann ich leider nicht viel helfen  



II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Denn m4a und die Lieder, welche direkt ab der CD importiert wurden



m4a ist einfach ein Apple-Format, egal ob von CD oder aus dem Netz. Problematisch kommt dazu, das Apples Looseless Format (ALAC) ebenfalls M4a benannt ist, welches nur von Itunes und Apple-Geräten abgespielt werden kann, da der Codec nicht Opensource ist. Da empfiehlt es sich sowieso die Dateien zu Konvertieren. Das Apple sich abgrenzt von den anderen, macht halt Probleme wenn man doch mal ein anderen Hersteller bevorzugt. 



II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Das Iphone liest diese Formate sofort und ohne jegliche Probleme



siehe oben



II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich noch keinen vergleichbar guten Itunesersatz gefunden.



Weil man als Apple-User halt kein Ersatz braucht, da eh nichts Opensource ist. Man ist quasi immer an Apple gebunden 



II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich von nun an nur noch mit dem Pathfinder arbeite (danke für's Suchen !), muss ich mir dann immer merken, welche Lieder und welche Interpreten ich seit dem letzten "Update" noch nicht kopiert habe (total anstrengend).



Gut das ist ein anderes Thema, und ist ein allgemeines Apple-Problem (kann dir in jeder Situation passieren).




Edit: hab 5 sek für dich gegoogelt und gleich was gefunden was evtl deine Sorgen beseitigt 

http://www.netbooknews.de/37732/die-6-besten-apps-itunes-mit-android-synchronieren/


----------



## Whoosaa (25. April 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Edit: hab 5 sek für dich gegoogelt und gleich was gefunden was evtl deine Sorgen beseitigt
> 
> Die 6 besten Apps – iTunes mit Android synchronieren


 
Hey, sachte sachte, er kommt von Apple, da gibt's sowas wie nach Programmen googlen nicht. Ist ja da schließlich entweder Apple-Programm oder schieß dich tot.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2012)

^^

Typisch Apple halt, nur eine Free-App. Alles andere kostet wieder ein wenig (sollte aber ein MAC-User gewohnt sein, das es fast nichts kostenlos gibt). Die Kostenlose App scheint aber genau das zu können was benötigt wird.


----------



## Timsu (25. April 2012)

Als echter Androidnutzer muss man schon rsync (natürlich nur ohne GUI) nehmen


----------



## II_LEI_II (25. April 2012)

jaja zerreist mich hier nur xD! ok, ich schau mir eure Tipps mal an und meld mich dann wieder!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. April 2012)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> jaja zerreist mich hier nur xD! ok, ich schau mir eure Tipps mal an und meld mich dann wieder!


 

Ist ja nur Spaß


----------



## chaosking96 (26. April 2012)

Hi,
Ich hoffe das ich bei euch richtig von 
Oh habe mir vor kurzem ein Samsung Galaxy Note gekauft.
Nun meine frage wenn denn endlich android 4.0 für das Handy kommt... Muss ich dann mit Samsung Kies Updaten oder geht das auch irgendwie anders??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. April 2012)

Mit Samsung Kies, genau


----------



## chaosking96 (26. April 2012)

Schade wollte es eigentlich nicht installieren aber trotzdem danke  
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch warten bis ICS fürs Note raufkommt 
Edit: kann das Handy auch nur weiterempfehlen.. Habe gesehen das jemand vor Ein paar Seiten eins suchte... Ist halt nen bisschen groß aber wer große Taschen hat und da etwas unempfindlicher wir nur Spaß mit dem Ding haben


----------



## Abufaso (26. April 2012)

Aber das Note ist doch riesig?!


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2012)

das ist super, hab damit vor ein paar tagen eine ~13jährige damit rumspielen sehen, das hat im großenvergleich ausgesehen als ob ein erwachsener ein ipad in der hand hält.


----------



## chaosking96 (26. April 2012)

Naja es geht.. Zum Surfen Ostasien richtig geil... 
Aber je nach anlass nehme ih dann eben ein kleineres smartphone  mit


----------



## Papzt (26. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand gute Custom ROMs für's SGS 1?


Na sicher. Willst du GB oder ICS Roms?
E:
Fangen wir mal an:
CM7 - Sehr gute Gingerbread Rom
S.U.R.F.A.C.E - mMn die beste GB Rom
AOKP - ICS, auch sehr zu empfehlen
Slim ICS - Super ICS Rom, hier meine Empfehlung. Beste ICS Rom bis jetzt
CodeNameAndroid - Solide, ich mochte sie nciht so
Das sind so die, die ich am besten finde


----------



## ChaoZ (26. April 2012)

Vielen Dank, ich schaue sie mir alle mal genauer an. Ich habe momentan eine der ersten verfügbaren ICS Roms drauf, und würde doch gerne mal was probieren. Danke für die Empfehlungen.


----------



## Papzt (26. April 2012)

Ich habe seit längerem Slim ICS drauf und finde es wirklich klasse.


----------



## II_LEI_II (26. April 2012)

So Problem komplett gelöst. Hab mich ein paar Stunden hinter den MAC gesetzt und nach Itunes alternativen gesucht. Mit double Twist habe ich einen richtig guten Itunesersatz gefunden. Das App gibt's als Programm für den Mac. Es ist genau wie Itunes ein Player, mit welchem sich mehrere Playlisten führen oder verwalten lassen und man kann Musik, Fotos und sogar Videos bequem mit dem Handy synchen. Dabei wird neben dem internen Speicher, falls vorhanden, auch die MicroSD angezeigt . Man kann also super auswählen, wohin man welche Musik und Co kopieren möchte. Das Schöne an diesem Programm ist auch die Tatsache, dass es immer schön mit Itunes synchronisiert. Das heisst, wenn man lieber mit dem Mac Standardplayer arbeitet, aber ein Android Handy hat, ist das kein Problem, da es eben fast simultan synct.

Als Ical Ersatz verwende ich nun den Google Kalender. Der ist mindestens so gut, wenn nicht besser als der Ical. Ich bin sehr zufrieden !


----------



## spionkaese (29. April 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Na sicher. Willst du GB oder ICS Roms?
> E:
> Fangen wir mal an:
> CM7 - Sehr gute Gingerbread Rom
> ...


Wobei CM9 momentan mMn das beste ist.
Leider hab ich im Moment Probleme beim flashen(treten bei cm9 wohl häufiger auf), was zu regelmäßigen Umwegen über das Stock ROM führt, auf Dauer echt nervig.


----------



## Papzt (29. April 2012)

CM9 halte ich für ziemlich schlecht im Verhältnis zu der langen Zeit in der es die ICS Sources schon gibt. AOKP und Slim ICS sind da einfach viel weiter


----------



## ChaoZ (29. April 2012)

Momentan nutze ich Slim ICS, und es läuft sehr gut. Kann nicht meckern. Installation war extrem einfach. 

Davor hatte ich CM9, das wurde mit der Zeit leider ziemlich langsam, und die Akkulaufzeit war nicht gut.


----------



## Papzt (29. April 2012)

Genau das meine ich. Dazu wird Slim ICS sehr oft verbessert und CM9 scheint fast ausgestorben zu sein


----------



## spionkaese (29. April 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das meine ich. Dazu wird Slim ICS sehr oft verbessert und CM9 scheint fast ausgestorben zu sein


Nightly Build => Neuer Build alle 2 Tage 
Läuft bei mir super


----------



## Papzt (29. April 2012)

Oh ach gibts jetzt nightlies? Hmm mal angucken. Ich habe nichts neues gesehen gehabt ab b17


----------



## spionkaese (29. April 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Oh ach gibts jetzt nightlies? Hmm mal angucken. Ich habe nichts neues gesehen gehabt ab b17


CyanogenMod Downloads
 Auf XDA z.B. wurde dafür auch ein neuer Thread eingerichtet, war wohl ne größere Umstellung.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Mai 2012)

Weiß Jemand ob android 4 nochmal für das wildfire rauskommt?
Aktuell nutze ich die letzte cm7 ist als nighly zwar stabil aber kein GPS und die Schrift im Browser oder zb  hier in der pcghx Appeninen erzeugt Augenkrebs.
Und die Tastatur ist nicht Treffesicher...
Halt beta


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß Jemand ob android 4 nochmal für das wildfire rauskommt?
> Aktuell nutze ich die letzte cm7 ist als nighly zwar stabil aber kein GPS und die Schrift im Browser oder zb  hier in der pcghx Appeninen erzeugt Augenkrebs.
> Und die Tastatur ist nicht Treffesicher...
> Halt beta



Was Android 4.0 betrifft, wirds da wohl kein Update geben, wenn dann eventuell nur als Custom-ROM. Wobei ich selbst dann davon ausgehen, dass das nicht sonderlich toll läuft, denn dafür ist das Wildfire einfach zu schwachbrüstig. Und was die Schrift im Browser betrifft muss man leidet auch sagen, dass die Displayauflösung nun mal Low-End ist, genau wie das ganze Gerät selbst. HTC hat einfach an allen Ecken und Kanten gespart und das merkt man dann eben. Da kann man auch durch Softwaremodifikationen nichts mehr rausholen, so leid es mir tut.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Mai 2012)

> Was Android 4.0 betrifft, wirds da wohl kein Update geben, wenn dann  eventuell nur als Custom-ROM. Wobei ich selbst dann davon ausgehen, dass  das nicht sonderlich toll läuft, denn dafür ist das Wildfire einfach zu  schwachbrüstig. Und was die Schrift im Browser betrifft muss man leidet  auch sagen, dass die Displayauflösung nun mal Low-End ist, genau wie  das ganze Gerät selbst. HTC hat einfach an allen Ecken und Kanten  gespart und das merkt man dann eben. Da kann man auch durch  Softwaremodifikationen nichts mehr rausholen, so leid es mir tut.



Ich habe doch ne Custom-Rom drauf und seit dem ist die Schriftquali schlechter und die Eckdaten vom Wildfirer kenne ich deshalb auch die andere Rom und 710Mhz.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn die Schriftqualität erst seit dieser Rom so ist, dann musst du dich wohl entscheiden, ob du entweder diese Rom behalten willst wegen Nutzerfreundlichkeit oder Geschwindigkeit, oder ob du wieder zu net anderen Rom mit besserer Qualität wechselst. Und falls sich bei Android 4.0 was tun sollte, findet man das als erstes wohl bei den devs von xda. Dafür sind deine Fragen hier im Sammelthread zu speziell.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Mai 2012)

Vllt liegt es an der Nighly die ich drauf habe und mit ner Stable wird es besser. Aber die Stock ist geschichte die gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## pibels94 (2. Mai 2012)

würde auch mal eine Version runter schrauben, nightly mods sind immer so eine Sache


----------



## JackOnell (2. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> würde auch mal eine Version runter schrauben, nightly mods sind immer so eine Sache



Was ist mit den rc1?


----------



## pibels94 (2. Mai 2012)

weiss nicht, hab selber kein Wildfire..aber probieren kann man alles


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss nicht, hab selber kein Wildfire..aber probieren kann man alles



Das ist wohl war ich glaube ich warte bis ics raus ist oder bis diese stable ist.


----------



## pibels94 (3. Mai 2012)

also ICS war auf meinem HD2 schon laggy, pack das bloß nicht auf das Wildfire...


----------



## Lightfire (3. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wozu ist das Rooten eigentlich gut ist den soviel ich weis verliert man seine Garantie ansprüche dadurch? Habe das SG2 nun auch mit Android 4, nur beim ersten Flash auf Android 4 hat nach dem flashen nichts mehr funtioniert ausser das das SG2 ständig neu gestartet ist, der Bildschirm eingeforen ist ständig und auch ein Werksreset nicht gebracht hat, gut das ich immer alles über Kies gemacht habe, den der Typ beim T. hat mir gesagt das sie Odin und wie sie alle heissen nachweisen können und man die Garantie verliert, auch wenn Odin besser sei.
Ich habe aber schon lesen müssen das, ich kein Root zugriff habe als ich am Avast mobile security rum geklickt habe, deshalb wozu ist der Root zugriff gut und kann ich den aktivieren ohne meine Garantie zu zerschiessen??


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn du mit Odin flashst, verlierst du die Garantie nicht, wenn du eine offizielle Firmware von Samsung einspielst. Der Support macht das unter Umständen auch nicht anders.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Mai 2012)

Was ist Root? - Was, wie, warum, für wen: Root unter Android - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## killah (3. Mai 2012)

habe 2.3 da fehlt so ein datenmanager wo ich daten von der speicherkarte auf die interne speichern kann 
ist das normal?

bei windows mobile war sowas standart


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Mai 2012)

Windows Mobile hatte ja auch kaum Alternativen. Such mal im Market nach Explorern wie dem "ES Datei Explorer" oder dem "ASTRO Datei Manager".


----------



## Bl0ody666 (3. Mai 2012)

huhu,ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

mein Vertrag läuft bald aus und ich suche ein neues Handy, hab in mom das Sony Ericsson X10i
was soll es können?
Internet fähig(bin viel am surfen in der bahn etc.)
SMS(guter Tasten bzw. Bildschirm druck...mein altes war doch recht schwammig)
Musik(höre viel Musik in Richtung Metal und Dark Wave und lege viel wert auf guten klang)
Verbindung(ich habe ab und an Verbindungs Unterbrüche, während meine frau,mit ihren HTC Wildfire)
Klares Bild

das wars im groben,kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

mfg


----------



## Iceananas (3. Mai 2012)

Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> Musik(höre viel Musik in Richtung Metal und Dark Wave und lege viel wert auf guten klang)


 
Was hast du für Kopfhörer? Falls du zu der speziellen Gruppe der High End In-Ear Liebhaber gehörst, dann kommst du in dem Punkt nicht um die One-Serie von HTC herum. Falls nicht, dann hast du viel mehr Auswahl. Eventuell sogar das Galaxy S3?


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Mai 2012)

Lieber komplett Touch oder ala Blackberry oder so?
Bevorzugte Oberfläche? (HTC Sense, Samsung TouchWhiz, Apple iOS..) (War bei mir z.B. ausschlaggebend für -> HTC)
Preisrahmen?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Mai 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du für Kopfhörer? Falls du zu der speziellen Gruppe der High End In-Ear Liebhaber gehörst, dann kommst du in dem Punkt nicht um die One-Serie von HTC herum. Falls nicht, dann hast du viel mehr Auswahl. Eventuell sogar das Galaxy S3?



Wenn du Beats Audio meinst: Gibt besseres zu besseren Preisen...


----------



## Iceananas (4. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wenn du Beats Audio meinst: Gibt besseres zu besseren Preisen...


 
Nein, nicht Beats, sondern der Kopfhörerausgang inkl. Soundchip.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Mai 2012)

@Bloody666: Würdest du auch ab und zu zocken oder wirklich nur das Beschriebene? Hast du was gegen sehr große Handys? Und: Welcher Designlinie folgst du mehr? Der der HTC One-Serie oder der des neuen S3?


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

also ich kann dir ganz klar das One X empfehlen, das S3 wird (meiner Meinung nach) unnötig gehypt


----------



## Papzt (4. Mai 2012)

Unnötig gehypet? Es wird das beste erhältliche Smartphone und Samsungs Flaggschiff, ist doch klar dass da so viel Trubel drum gemacht wird


----------



## Abufaso (4. Mai 2012)

Das One X hat aber auch ziemliche Macken


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Windows Mobile hatte ja auch kaum Alternativen. Such mal im Market nach Explorern wie dem "ES Datei Explorer" oder dem "ASTRO Datei Manager".


 
ok danke 
aber finde das schon umständlich 
sowas sollte intern schon vorhanden sein 

sonst braucht man für jeden scheiss ne app


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Das One X hat aber auch ziemliche Macken



hat es? Nenn sie mir bitte, dann achte ich drauf, bisher ist mir nichts aufgefallen, und das ist nicht mein erstes Androidphone 

und ganz ehrlich: das S3 ist hässlich wie die Nacht (und dann auch noch blau...)


----------



## Bl0ody666 (4. Mai 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Was hast du für Kopfhörer? Falls du zu der speziellen Gruppe der High End In-Ear Liebhaber gehörst, dann kommst du in dem Punkt nicht um die One-Serie von HTC herum. Falls nicht, dann hast du viel mehr Auswahl. Eventuell sogar das Galaxy S3?


 
such such..die hab ich 
Philips SHE9622/00 In-Ear Ohrhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Lieber komplett Touch oder ala Blackberry oder so?
> Bevorzugte Oberfläche? (HTC Sense, Samsung TouchWhiz, Apple iOS..) (War bei mir z.B. ausschlaggebend für -> HTC)
> Preisrahmen?



komplett wäre mir lieber..habe mich schon dran gewöhnt 
da es ein Android Stammtisch ist,denk ich mal Android...welche addons wie alle Sony ist mir egal, Hauptsache läuft stabil und stürzt nicht ab.
Preis relativ egal,da ich es monatlich abstottern will 




Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> @Bloody666: Würdest du auch ab und zu zocken oder wirklich nur das Beschriebene? Hast du was gegen sehr große Handys? Und: Welcher Designlinie folgst du mehr? Der der HTC One-Serie oder der des neuen S3?


 
zocken..naja...dafür hab ich mein pc/xbox 360/Laptop/Wii..also nicht so wirklich wichtig ^^
klar,große Handy sind okay...als Maschinen und Anlagenführer  muss ich selten in die Maschine klettern bzw. wird das Handy nicht groß schmutzig oder sonstigen Bruch gefahren.

@pibels94
Geschmack hin, Geschmack her...wenn der style past dann key..mag auch eher rot/grün als dieses blau (blau hat jede sau :-p)
solange es meine Sachen erfüllt ist es tuti 

so das wars erst mal,danke euch,hoffe ihr hilft mir weiterhin ach ja,soll noch bei den Provider Base auch gelistet bzw. verfügbar sein 

mfg


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

hol dir das Motorola RAZR, das ist super, vllt wartest du auch noch ein bisschen auf das RAZR MAXX, das hat einen 3300mAh Akku, damit kannst du ewig Musik hören 

Motorola RAZR, black - www.base.de


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Mai 2012)

Also wenn dir Updates wichtig sind, hol dir das HTC One X. Das S3 ist, sorry, aber hässlich wie die Nacht und längst nicht so hochwertig wie das X. Sollten dir auch ältere Android-Versionen egal sein, hol dir das RAZR Maxx. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn dir Updates wichtig sind, hol dir das HTC One X. Das S3 ist, sorry, aber hässlich wie die Nacht und längst nicht so hochwertig wie das X. Sollten dir auch ältere Android-Versionen egal sein, hol dir das RAZR Maxx.
> 
> mfg Marcel



Ja, das S3 ist hässlich, hat nen schlechteren Screen, dafür aber nen austauschbaren Akku und nen microSD-Slot, der sdxc fähig ist und exFAT unterstützt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Mai 2012)

Schau mal im S3-Livestream, Thread. Jetzter Post von mir direkt hinter deinem.

Und den Meisten ist die SD- und Akku-Geschichte völlig schnuppe. Optik ist Vielen schon sehr viel wichtiger.


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ja, das S3 ist hässlich, hat nen schlechteren Screen, dafür aber nen austauschbaren Akku und nen microSD-Slot, der sdxc fähig ist und exFAT unterstützt.



wozu brauch ich exFAT beim Handy? ich muss mir keine MKV Filme auf dem Smartphone anschauen ^^ 

austauschbarer Akku, ok, aber das Kann das RAZR MAXX auch  ausserdem wird es auch ein Update auf 4.0 kriegen ^^


----------



## Abufaso (4. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> hat es? Nenn sie mir bitte, dann achte ich drauf, bisher ist mir nichts aufgefallen, und das ist nicht mein erstes Androidphone



Wie schon erwähnt, kein MicroSD karten einschub, Akku ist auch nicht austauschbar. Ok, wem das egal ist, der kann es sich gerne zulegen..mich stört das halt..

Aber es sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als das S3   wobei das auch wieder Ansichtssache ist


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, kein MicroSD karten einschub, Akku ist auch nicht austauschbar. Ok, wem das egal ist, der kann es sich gerne zulegen..mich stört das halt..
> 
> Aber es sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als das S3   wobei das auch wieder Ansichtssache ist



so, es ist mir in der Tat egal, der interne Speicher ist groß genug  und der nicht austauschbare Akku hat den Vorteil, das er als Antenne für das Radio genutzt wird und ich kein Headset anschließen muss..alles Pro und Kontra..  

ich mag das One X


----------



## Abufaso (4. Mai 2012)

Dann schlag zu  HTC ist auf jeden Fall


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> wozu brauch ich exFAT beim Handy? ich muss mir keine MKV Filme auf dem Smartphone anschauen ^^
> 
> austauschbarer Akku, ok, aber das Kann das RAZR MAXX auch  ausserdem wird es auch ein Update auf 4.0 kriegen ^^



FullHD-Videoaufnahme!

Und was hier völlig untergeht: Samsung setzt weiterhin auf den Menubutton - mMn Gold wert!


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Mai 2012)

Hmm, schwierig.
Da du anscheinend nicht zockst, wird dir ein Dual-Core absolut ausreichen - wird noch 'ne Weile dauern, bis Quad-Core richtig ausgelastet wird, und wohl auch nur von Spielen. 
Da hast du dann eine große Auswahl - am technisch neuesten und hochwertigsten verarbeitet ist wohl das One S. Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen im Bunde - Galaxy S2 und Galaxy Nexus, mit Vorteil fürs Nexus, da neuer.
Ich würde dir also empfehlen: Geh in den Media Markt, nimm One S und Galaxy Nexus mal jeweils 10 Minuten in die Hand, und spiel damit rum - dann weißt du es. 
Soundtechnisch sind beide so ziemlich auf dem gleichen Niveau - vlt. ist Beats ein klein wenig besser, aber letztendlich ist das heutzutage ziemlich das Gleiche überall.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> wozu brauch ich exFAT beim Handy? ich muss mir keine MKV Filme auf dem Smartphone anschauen ^^
> 
> austauschbarer Akku, ok, aber das Kann das RAZR MAXX auch  ausserdem wird es auch ein Update auf 4.0 kriegen ^^



Der Akku beim RAZR ist nicht austauschbar, also wirds beim Maxx genauso sein.


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Der Akku beim RAZR ist nicht austauschbar, also wirds beim Maxx genauso sein.



ist nicht austauschbar? ^^ egal, der vom MAXX reicht dicke


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Mai 2012)

Mit dem Akku von meinem Galaxy S I9000 bin ich irgendwie nicht zufrieden. Eine Stunde Skype, Facebook und Browser halbieren den Akkustand schon, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Ich bin jemand, der nur alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Handy kauft, und wenn ich nächstes Jahr mal wieder ein neues kaufe, hoffe ich das es Akkus gibt die auch mal 24 Stunden volle Nutzung durchhalten. Mein aktuelles lade ich ich vor der Schule immer auf 99% auf, wenn ich dann gegen 14 Uhr nach Hause komme sind's noch ca. 80% (in der Schule schaue ich nur auf die Uhr und trage Termine ein). Jetzt momentan bin ich bei 30%, vor 20 Minuten waren das noch 50%. Kann das jemand bestätigen, oder liegt das an irgendwelchen Apps?


----------



## pibels94 (8. Mai 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Mit dem Akku von meinem Galaxy S I9000 bin ich irgendwie nicht zufrieden. Eine Stunde Skype, Facebook und Browser halbieren den Akkustand schon, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Ich bin jemand, der nur alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Handy kauft, und wenn ich nächstes Jahr mal wieder ein neues kaufe, hoffe ich das es Akkus gibt die auch mal 24 Stunden volle Nutzung durchhalten. Mein aktuelles lade ich ich vor der Schule immer auf 99% auf, wenn ich dann gegen 14 Uhr nach Hause komme sind's noch ca. 80% (in der Schule schaue ich nur auf die Uhr und trage Termine ein). Jetzt momentan bin ich bei 30%, vor 20 Minuten waren das noch 50%. Kann das jemand bestätigen, oder liegt das an irgendwelchen Apps?


 
hatte ebenfalls das S1, Akku war immer schnell leer


----------



## Papzt (8. Mai 2012)

Hm ich habe bei normaler Nutzung ( ca 20 SMS, 10 Min. telefonieren und normale Internetnutzung) jetzt knapp 3 Tage erreicht bis es bei 14% gemeckert hat  Also alles eine Frage der ... ja. Des Kernels und der Rom


----------



## pibels94 (9. Mai 2012)

Das ist keine normale Nutzung, das ist wenig :p


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Mai 2012)

Gibt es MIUI für das I9000 schon als ICS Variante? 
Hier gibt es MIUI für Gingerbread, aber ICS gefällt mir schon ganz gut.


----------



## spionkaese (11. Mai 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Gibt es MIUI für das I9000 schon als ICS Variante?
> Hier gibt es MIUI für Gingerbread, aber ICS gefällt mir schon ganz gut.


 Hier!


----------



## Papzt (11. Mai 2012)

Alles nennenswerte von GB gibts auch als ICS Rom. Ach und erklärt mir mal bitte was normale Nutzung ist. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag 3G an habe,spiele, Musik höre und surfe ist es doch klar, dass der Akku nicht lange hält. Ist mMn aber keine normale Nutzung mehr


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2012)

wann gibts eigentlich Android 4 offiziell fürs Galaxy Tab (8.9)?


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Mai 2012)

hi da bin ich ja genau richtig mit meinem nokia n97


----------



## Abufaso (12. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann Android 4.0 fürs Evo 3D kommt? ich hab gehört noch diesen Monat?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2012)

Also angeblich soll es für das EVO diesen Monat kommen.


----------



## Pikus (12. Mai 2012)

Für das Sensation XL sollte es auch noch im März rauskommen


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2012)

Im Endeffekt heißt es einfach abwarten. 
Von HTC offiziel bekommt man auch kein genaues Datum die sagen erst "Das Update kommt" wenn sie anfangen es zu verteilen.
Und selbst dann dauerts ja eine weile bis es jeder hat weil sie es ja nach und nach verteilen.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,
Ich wäre mal wieder soweit etwas Geld aus zu geben,  und da mein Rechner immer noch rund läuft soll es mal was anderes sein
Mir persönlich würde das sonny Ericssons arc s gut gefallen was auch so im preis wäre den ich bezahlen möchte,
Da mein htc ja noch funktioniert könnte ich mir auch ein Tablett holen aber welches oder doch das arc s?
Hat jemand ne Idee

Edit
Oder doch vllt ein Lg Optimus Speed statt das Arc S


----------



## lukyluke (13. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> Ich wäre mal wieder soweit etwas Geld aus zu geben,  und da mein Rechner immer noch rund läuft soll es mal was anderes sein
> Mir persönlich würde das sonny Ericssons arc s gut gefallen was auch so im preis wäre den ich bezahlen möchte,
> Da mein htc ja noch funktioniert könnte ich mir auch ein Tablett holen aber welches oder doch das arc s?
> ...



Also das Arc S bekommt gerade Android 4.0. Ich persönlich bin kein LG Fan, weil die einfach einen schlechten Support haben und für das Speed soll glaube ich im 4. Quartal ICS kommen. Das wurde gerade noch mal nach hinten verschoben! Tablet mäßig musst du einfach mal sagen, was du dir preislich vorstellst und wie groß der Bildschirm usw.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Mai 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:


> ! Tablet mäßig musst du einfach mal sagen, was du dir preislich vorstellst und wie groß der Bildschirm usw.



Preislich hätte ich auch so an die 250 - 300 Gedacht, ich weiss halt nicht genau ob es ein Tablett sein soll oder ein Handy,
mit dem HTC ist ja alles schön und gut aber im Netz damit surfen ist dann doch eher schlecht als recht.
Ein Handy hätte ich halt immer dabei aber ein Tablett macht beim Surfen evtl mehr Spass oder ist das bei Grösseren Handys egal ?


----------



## Iceananas (13. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Preislich hätte ich auch so an die 250 - 300 Gedacht, ich weiss halt nicht genau ob es ein Tablett sein soll oder ein Handy,
> mit dem HTC ist ja alles schön und gut aber im Netz damit surfen ist dann doch eher schlecht als recht.
> Ein Handy hätte ich halt immer dabei aber ein Tablett macht beim Surfen evtl mehr Spass oder ist das bei Grösseren Handys egal ?


 Ich habe ein HTC Sensation (4,3") und ein Motorola Xoom (10,1") und surfe eindeutlig lieber auf dem Tablet. Bei deiner Konstellation würde ich das Handy behalten, es nur für die nötigsten Sachen verwenden (Telefon, SMS) und dir ein Tab zulegen. 

Die Größe ist Geschmackssache, bei deinem Budget bekommt man eher kleinere Tabs. Ein gutes Tab ist z.B. Huawei Mediapad, da bekommst du sogar 3G dazu. Auch gut ist das Galaxy Tab 8.9, allerdings etwas über 300 und ohne 3G. Preislich würde ich allerdings nicht mehr runtergehen, da bekommt man nix gescheites.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2012)

Was für ein Wunder jemand der ein Tab hat surft lieber damit als mit dem Handy :eek: 
Das sollte man sofort der Bild mitteilen damit das auch jeder erfährt. 
Sorry aber wenn das eine Hilfe sein soll dann ist es ein Witz, denn dafür brauch ich kein tab um das zu wissen weil es logisch ist ich surf daheim auch lieber an meinem pc mit großen Bildschirm als am Handy.

Wenn du ein gutes Smartphone hast mit einem einigermaßen großen Display surft es sich auch gut und dein altes Handy hat ja auch eine extrem niedrige Auflösung das da das surfen kein spass macht ist klar.

Die Frage was du dir stellen solltest ist wie oft willst du unterwegs spontan mal surfen? 
Wenn du das Tab dann zu 99% eh daheim lässt, so wie das sicher viele machen, kannst gleich an deinen pc gehen. 
Die meisten nutzen das Tab dann auch nur über WLAN was noch mehr dazu führt das man es nur daheim verwendet.
Hatte den selben Gedanken mir eins zu kaufen aber nach bissl überlegen bin ich zu den Schluss gekommen mir lieber ein Handy zu kaufen und hab das EVO3d gekauft und bereue keinen cent. Das Tab würde bei mir sicher verstauben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2012)

Wobei sich ein Tablet auch als Netbookersatz gut macht.
Ich hab mich für ein Tablet zum mobilen (also wenn ich wirklich unterwegs bin) Surfen entschieden (ein Huawei Mediapad), allerdings bin ich da von dem Vorhaben ein Netbook+Surfstick zu kaufen drangegangen, anstelle wie andere hier vielleicht von der Handyseite.
Und ich finde es im Vergleich dazu doch deutlich mobiler und komfortabler.
Ich bereue den Kauf nicht.
Wobei ich kein Smartphone besitze, sondern eher ein puristisches Handy. (Meins ist 7" groß, denn mit dem Tablet kann ich auch Telefonieren!)


----------



## Iceananas (13. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Was für ein Wunder jemand der ein Tab hat surft lieber damit als mit dem Handy :eek:
> Das sollte man sofort der Bild mitteilen damit das auch jeder erfährt.
> Sorry aber wenn das eine Hilfe sein soll dann ist es ein Witz


 
Er hat gefragt, ob der große Display beim Surfen lohnt oder ob es ungefähr gleich ist bei großen Handydisplays. Und ich habe lediglich darauf geantwortet, weil ich genau diese Konstellation habe. Eventuell sollten wir im Forum versuchen freundlicher miteinander zu reden anstatt zu spotten und darauf zu achten, auf andere einzugehen anstatt aneinander vorbeizureden.

Übrigens halte ich deine Empfehlung für nicht gerade für aussagekräftig, wenn du kein Tablet in Benutzung hast. Die Vorteile entdeckt man erst im Laufe der Zeit. Vorher war ich auch der Meinung, man braucht eigentlich kein Tablet. Aber die Meinung habe ich mittlerweile geändert und ich benutze mein Sensation nur noch zum telefonieren und Musik hören. Für Unterwegs soll es ja sowas wie 3G geben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich habe garkeine Empfehlung gegeben. Ich habe erstmal hinterfragt um mehr zu erfahren und will das er bissl überlegt was für in Sinn macht.
Er hat jetzt ein wildfire mit einer Auflösung von bissl über 300x 200 pixel das da das Surfen ein Witz ist ist klar. Aber mit zb. dem EVO oder xperia arc find ich es echt angenhem zu surfen vorallem wenns bei im spontan unterwegs ist denn die wenigsten laufen durchgehend mit dem Tab durch die Gegend.


----------



## Iceananas (13. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Er hat jetzt ein wildfire mit einer Auflösung von bissl über 300x 200 pixel das da das Surfen ein Witz ist ist klar. Aber mit zb. dem EVO oder xperia arc find ich es echt angenhem zu surfen vorallem wenns bei im spontan unterwegs ist denn die wenigsten laufen durchgehend mit dem Tab durch die Gegend.


 
An was willst du das festmachen? Ob er immer eine Tasche dabei hat oder nicht weiß er ja wohl selbst. Das Surfen auf einem großen Handydisplay ist besser als beim Wildfire, ohne Frage, aber im Vergleich zum Tab ist es absolut unbequem.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2012)

Deswegen soll er ja erstmal überlegen und es uns mitteilen was er für Vorstellungen hat. 
Wenn er das Tab immer mitnehmen würde und ihn nix ausmacht bin ich der letzte der dann trotzdem davon abraten würde.


----------



## debalz (13. Mai 2012)

Ich benutze das SE Arc S schon etwas länger und bin ausgesprochen zufrieden, sehr leicht, top design, zum surfen ist es auch schnell und groß genug, die Displayqualität auf jeden Fall besser als LG. P/L ist mittlerweile auch ziemlich gut ( Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S gloss black in Mobiltelefone: ohne Vertrag | heise online Preisvergleich ), habe damals noch weit über 400 € gelöhnt


----------



## JackOnell (13. Mai 2012)

Mir ging es halt um das spontane surfen und zb zum pcgh zu nutzen.
Wenn ich auf dem Sofa sitze mochte ich nicht immer zum Rechner rennen.
Skype sollte auch ordentlich laufen unsw ich denke ein Handy ist auch bequemer in der Hand wenn ich Rumgammel


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2012)

Also ist die geplante Verwendung ausschließlich daheim?


----------



## JackOnell (13. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist die geplante Verwendung ausschließlich daheim?



Nicht unbedingt, ein anderes Handy hat halt den Vorteil das du es immer dabei hast und das tablet ist halt größer.
Ich glaube im Idealfall brauche ich wohl ein Handy mit Riesen Bildschirm


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2012)

Ok dann mal paar mehr fragen.
Würdest du das Tab auch irgendwo mitnehmen zum Surfen?Anscheinend ja.
Wie würdest Du dann den Internetempfang herstellen WLAN geht nicht überall. WLAN thetering wäre eine Möglichkeit kann das dein Wildfire schon?
Wenn nicht dann müsstest du eine Sim nehmen zb. von einem prepaidanbieter kostet natürlich was.
Kennst doch sicher jemanden mit einem aktuellen Handy dann surf doch mal bissl damit dann hast du schonmal einen ersten Eindruck eventuell sagst dann auch gleich das dir das auch nicht gefällt und du lieber gleich ein Tab willst.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dann mal paar mehr fragen.
> Würdest du das Tab auch irgendwo mitnehmen zum Surfen?Anscheinend ja.
> Wie würdest Du dann den Internetempfang herstellen WLAN geht nicht überall. WLAN thetering wäre eine Möglichkeit kann das dein Wildfire schon?
> Wenn nicht dann müsstest du eine Sim nehmen zb. von einem prepaidanbieter kostet natürlich was.



Ich glaube ich verstehe hier nur noch dir Hälfte mit teater und so und was ist slim


----------



## debalz (13. Mai 2012)

Tethering heißt du kannst dein WLan Tablet mit dem Handy verbinden, das SE Arc S kann das auch - es dient dann quasi als Hot spot und du kannst überall wo dein Handy empfang hat mit dem Tablet ins Internet, auch ohne dass das Tablet eine 3G Funktion hat..


> Ich glaube im Idealfall brauche ich wohl ein Handy mit Riesen Bildschirm



dann schau dir das Galaxy Note an (wenn du Geld ausgeben willst)


----------



## JackOnell (13. Mai 2012)

debalz schrieb:
			
		

> Tethering heißt du kannst dein WLan Tablet mit dem Handy verbinden, das SE Arc S kann das auch - es dient dann quasi als Hot spot und du kannst überall wo dein Handy empfang hat mit dem Tablet ins Internet, auch ohne dass das Tablet eine 3G Funktion hat..



Jo das sollte gehn Router Funktion


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2012)

Mit Sim meinte ich eine SIM-Karte von einem Mobilfunkanbieter so wie sie in deinem Handy steckt aber da dein Handy Wlan-Hotspot kann kannst du überall ins Netz mit einem Tab.

Dann musst du jetzt selber erstmal wissen wie es ausschaut zwecks der größe klar mit einem Tab surft es sich sicher bequemer auch auf dem Sofa kannst es ja zb auf deine Beine legen oder so.
Unterwegs müsstest du halt immer das Tab in einer Tasche mitnehmen und wenn du es mal nicht dabei hast gehts halt nicht.

Das Handy hast du ja immer dabei und brauchst keine Tasche.

Das Note wäre da eventuell die richtige Mischung jedoch kostet das etwas mehr als dein genanntes Budget.

Ansonsten wie gesagt kennst du doch sicher jemanden mit einem aktuellen Handy wo du mal testen kannst


----------



## JackOnell (13. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Sim meinte ich eine SIM-Karte von einem Mobilfunkanbieter so wie sie in deinem Handy steckt aber da dein Handy Wlan-Hotspot kann kannst du überall ins Netz mit einem Tab.
> 
> Dann musst du jetzt selber erstmal wissen wie es ausschaut zwecks der größe klar mit einem Tab surft es sich sicher bequemer auch auf dem Sofa kannst es ja zb auf deine Beine legen oder so.
> Unterwegs müsstest du halt immer das Tab in einer Tasche mitnehmen und wenn du es mal nicht dabei hast gehts halt nicht.
> ...



Ich hatte heute ein paar Stunden das s2 in der Hand jetzt bräuchte noch so ein tablet zum Rum testen


----------



## Pikus (13. Mai 2012)

Schau einfach mal in einem Saturn oder Mediamarkt vorbei, die haben oft welche ausliegen zum probieren


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2012)

Ja schau mal in eines der Märkte eventuell schaust du dir dann auch das Galaxy Note an wenn sie es da haben.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Mai 2012)

Ich denke auf einem tablet lässt  auch besser nen Film anschauen, wäre quasi ach im Urlaub interessant.
Und kann mir einer sagen ob man AG nem Tablet mehrere Fenster aufgaben kann zum Bsp die pcgh App und ein Browser auf dem Bildschirm


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2012)

Wenns nur um die Größe geht: Man kann sagen, dass ein 7" Tablet in etwa so groß ist wie eine DVD-Hülle, ein Galaxy Note etwa halb so groß.
Da kannst du schonmal abschätzen in welche Richtung die Sache geht!

Mehrere Aufgaben auf einem Bildschirm gehen bei meinem Tablet (Huawei Mediapad) nicht und afaik auch nicht auf anderen Tablets.
Man kann aber mehrere gleichzeitig laufen lassen und relativ schnell auch dazwischen wechseln!


----------



## Pikus (13. Mai 2012)

Für das Galaxy Note eignet sich auch ein Vodafone- T-Com- oder anderer Handyshop an. Manchmal haben sie dort auch Tablets ausliegen.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Mai 2012)

Ich  glaube ich werde mal alles abklappern und überall dran einspielen wos geht.
Und das Note werde ich mir auch mal ansehen


----------



## JackOnell (14. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Ich  glaube ich werde mal alles abklappern und überall dran einspielen wos geht.
> Und das Note werde ich mir auch mal ansehen



Edit :

Ich wollte mal auf das galaxy s2 zurück kommen was ich gestern in der Hand hatte. Ich ging davon aus das es für das handy schon ics gibt nach ein Went googeln bekam ich raus das das wohl nur mit dem Kies Tool gibt.
Und schon finge der crap an. Ich hatte Kies auf ein Laptop mit xp installiert und nach wenigen Neustarts hat Kies das Handy auch erkannt, aber die Firmware hatte es nicht geupt weil wohl der Akku etwas leer war. Nach dem aufladen des Handys, hatte Kies allerdings das Handy nicht mehr erkannt.
Kies ist aktuell, ich hatte zum Test das s2 mal auf debugging gestellt ging auch nicht. 3 Neustarts blieben erfolglos......
Soll ich es mal auf einem Gerät mit win 7 installieren?
Bin für jeden Tips dankbar
Edit :
Sorry für den doppelpost wollte nur editieren aber das htc mal wieder......


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Mai 2012)

Das ist anscheinend normal bei Kies. Da musst du es einfach weiter probieren bis es geht oder du nimmst irgend ein anderes Programm kenn den Namen nicht 100%ig glaub odin damit solls leichter gehen aber verstößt gegen die Garantiebedingungen.


----------



## JackOnell (14. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das ist anscheinend normal bei Kies. Da musst du es einfach weiter probieren bis es geht oder du nimmst irgend ein anderes Programm kenn den Namen nicht 100%ig glaub odin damit solls leichter gehen aber verstößt gegen die Garantiebedingungen.



So ein mist,
Odin lasse ich mal sein da es nicht mein Handy ist
Ist eh komisch das man kein Update aus dem Handy heraus machen kann
Also Samsung fällt für mich flach


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> So ein mist,
> Odin lasse ich mal sein da es nicht mein Handy ist
> Ist eh komisch das man kein Update aus dem Handy heraus machen kann
> Also Samsung fällt für mich flach


 
Erstens: Wen man mit Odin eine offizielle Samsung-Firmware flasht, dann hat man weiterhn Garantie, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Und Zweitens: Bei den neueren Samsungs (darunter auch das Galaxy Note) kann man die Updates ohne Kies direkt übers Handy einspielen.


----------



## JackOnell (14. Mai 2012)

Ich werde mir das teil auf jedenfall ansehen aber auf Kies habe ich schon keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir das teil auf jedenfall ansehen aber auf Kies habe ich schon keine Lust mehr.



Ich auch nicht, und mein Galaxy S Plus ist noch darauf angewiesen. Naja, wozu gibt's CyanogenMod 9


----------



## Papzt (14. Mai 2012)

Ersten gibt es ne Kies App mit der das so geht und zweitens sind beim S2 beispielsweise OTA Updates möglich


----------



## lukyluke (15. Mai 2012)

Manchmal buggt Kies mit der Verbindung rum. Einfach auf den Knopf Verbindung neu einrichten oder so und dann installiert der die Treiber noch mal neu. Ansonsten ist Kies sehr gut!


----------



## pibels94 (15. Mai 2012)

oder ien HTC kaufen, da hast du den Stress nicht...


----------



## JackOnell (15. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> oder ien HTC kaufen, da hast du den Stress nicht...


 
Also nach langem Testen ist Samsung für mich keine option zumindest was das S2 angeht,
ich habe es noch nicht geschafft dort das ICS zu installieren......
Naja und persönlich finde ich die SonyEricson sehr schick wobei man das Evo 3D ja nachgeschmissen
bekommt


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Mai 2012)

Klar. Das Evo 3D ist momentan das Beste was du machen kannst. Und bevor das Ding auch nicht 2 Jahre als ist, werde ich es immernoch empfehlen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Mai 2012)

Darum hab ich es mir auch gleich zum Anfang der MMaktion für 269€ gekauft.


----------



## JackOnell (15. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum hab ich es mir auch gleich zum Anfang der MMaktion für 269 gekauft.



Ich denke das ist vergleichbar mit dem S2  oder ist die Leistung geringer?
Mir wurde ja das arc s vom Design echt gefallen aber es müsste mindestens die hw vom evo haben, klar das arc s ist schneller als mein wildfire aber wenn Geld ausgeben dann min nen dualcore oder?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Mai 2012)

In etwa vergleichbar, ja. In Sachen CPU ist das Evo schneller, in Sachen GPU das S2. Nur macht sich das durch die geringere Auflösung stark bemerkbar. Kann ich 10-20 FPS enden.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Mai 2012)

An dieser Stelle nochmal recht herzlichen Dank an Papzt, der mir gerade per PN ziemlich aus der Patsche geholfen hat, was mein Handy und Android angeht.


----------



## Abufaso (15. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Unterschiede in CPU, aber vor allem GPU bemerkt man im Alltagsbetrieb so gut wie gar nicht. Bei anspruchsvollen Spielen, oder Benchmarks sieht das anders aus, aber die gehören (meistens) nicht zum Alltagsgebrauch.


----------



## JackOnell (15. Mai 2012)

Auf jedenfall ist es eine gute alternative zum s2.
Gibt es für das evo 3d auch ics?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Mai 2012)

Ja, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich geben. Für das Sensation gibts das uahc und fürs Evo sollte es kurz danach folgen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Mai 2012)

HTC hat offirziel Android4 fürs Evo3D angekündigt also wird es kommen der genaue Termin wurde aber nicht genannt aber so lang wirds wohl nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## JackOnell (15. Mai 2012)

Also preislich geben schon das arc s und das evo ja nichts aber das Design vom arc finde ich wesentlich besser (Ch werde mir mal beide genauer ansehen


----------



## pibels94 (16. Mai 2012)

qualitativ ist das Evo allerdings hochwertiger, Sony Ericsson ist da wie  Samsung: viel Plastik.


----------



## JackOnell (16. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> qualitativ ist das Evo allerdings hochwertiger, Sony Ericsson ist da wie  Samsung: viel Plastik.



Das möchte ich nicht bestreiten aber beim arc s bleibt ja nur die hintere Akku Abdeckung übrig der Rest ist ja der Bildschirm also fast.
Ich persönlich stehe echt auf das Design, dagegen sieht das evo echt globig aus,  aber aus technischer Seite gesehen wird man mit dem evo länger Spaß haben


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn du nicht zocken willst ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Singlecore mehr als ausreichend und das ArcS ist alles andere als langsam.


----------



## JackOnell (16. Mai 2012)

Also sicher bin ich jetzt nach der frage tablet oder phone.
Es wird kein tablet nur für mal was im netzt zu surfen oder mal das ein oder andere Video kann auch beim phone spass machen.
Und das Handy habe ich immer dabei also von daher wird es wohl ein neues Handy was ich mir Gönnen werden und ich denke wenn ich schon der selben preis zahle kann ich auch schauen das ich die beste Hardware bekomme


----------



## Timsu (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn du eher ein "Bastler" bist würde ich ein Nexus Modell empfehlen. Da gibt es sehr guten Custom-Rom Support, da die Treiber alle opensource sind. Das heißt man kann das Telefon am besten nach seinen Wünschen anpassen, auch USB-Host Mode funktioniert und es gibt eine große Community


----------



## JackOnell (17. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eher ein "Bastler" bist würde ich ein Nexus Modell empfehlen. Da gibt es sehr guten Custom-Rom Support, da die Treiber alle opensource sind. Das heißt man kann das Telefon am besten nach seinen Wünschen anpassen, auch USB-Host Mode funktioniert und es gibt eine große Community



Ich Google mal drüber aber ich muss sagen ich bin ziemlich angefixt was das Evo 3d betrifft


----------



## Timsu (17. Mai 2012)

Beim evo kannst du froh dein, wenn du im Laufe des Jahres ICS bekommst, beim Nexus bekommst du aufjedenfall JB


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Mai 2012)

Und das sagt der der Costumroms als Kaufargument bringt 
ICS gibt es mittlerweile auch fürs Evo über Costumroms durch ein ICS leak vom Evo


----------



## JackOnell (17. Mai 2012)

Aber ics wird doch offiziell unterstützt?
Oder nicht


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Mai 2012)

Ja ICS wird offiziell kommen ansonsten würde es ja nie ein Leak geben aber wann weiß noch keiner da hält sich HTC zurrück was Infos angeht.


----------



## Timsu (17. Mai 2012)

CustimRom funktionieren aber am besten, wenn die Version offiziel rauskam wegen Treibern.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Mai 2012)

Es wird ja kommen der Vorteil durch den leak hat man jetzt endlich die treiber und es gibt dadurch ics Roms mit funktionierenden 3d und kamera.


----------



## JackOnell (18. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eher ein "Bastler" bist würde ich ein Nexus Modell empfehlen. Da gibt es sehr guten Custom-Rom Support, da die Treiber alle opensource sind. Das heißt man kann das Telefon am besten nach seinen Wünschen anpassen, auch USB-Host Mode funktioniert und es gibt eine große Community



Kann es sein das dieses nexus mit 320 Euro auch eine bessere Hardware bringt? Oder beschränkt sich das nur auf die CPU?

Edit

Weiß jemand nen Link zu einer guten Seite mit nem snartp. Ranking? Zu mindestens was sich auf die hw bezieht ich habe einiges gesehen aber immer andere an platz eins


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Mai 2012)

Inside-Handy ist gut, aber nicht wirklich aktuell. CHIP Online ist eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle, und ansonsten halt einfach selbst Daten und Benchmarks vergleichen. Smartphone Daily oder so gibts auch noch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Mai 2012)

Chip ist was das Ranking angeht finde ich das beste da hat man einen sehr guten Überblick.
Ich seh grad das das Evo mind. 300€ kostet da kannst die 40€ fürs Nexus auch drauf legen.


----------



## JackOnell (18. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Chip ist was das Ranking angeht finde ich das beste da hat man einen sehr guten Überblick.
> Ich seh grad das das Evo mind. 300€ kostet da kannst die 40€ fürs Nexus auch drauf legen.



Ich glaube ich warte noch ab was jetzt auf den Markt kommt, oder sind quadcore CPUs bei den Geräten überbewertet,  bzw werden die preise der dualcore Handys auch fallen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Mai 2012)

Warten kann man immer und fallen werdens sicher auch spätestens wenn noch mehr Quads kommen
Und wie schonmal gesagt wenn du Zockst spielt das eventuell ne Rolle aber für die normalen Anwendungen ist ein Dualcore mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Mai 2012)

Ach, ich bleib dabei: In 2 Jahren kannst du einen Quadcore vielleicht gebrauchen, vorher nicht. Und dann werden die, die es dann gibt, um einiges stromeffizienter sein als die heutigen.


----------



## JackOnell (18. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten kann man immer und fallen werdens sicher auch spätestens wenn noch mehr Quads kommen
> Und wie schonmal gesagt wenn du Zockst spielt das eventuell ne Rolle aber für die normalen Anwendungen ist ein Dualcore mehr als ausreichend



Ich habe mir noch keine Gedanken über das zocken gemacht, also ich würde mir sicherlich keine vorallem kaufen da ich dort zu wenig spiele aber so spontan auf reisen etwas mehr als snake oder Tetris wieso nicht.
Wenn man schonmal Geld ausgibt ......
Muss man ach aufpassen in Sachen gute CPU und schlechte gpu oder gibt es eh nur ein Chip der beides macht. Und ich gehe mal davon aus das der Takt auch nicht alles ist.
Welche CPUs sind dort eigentlich sehr potent diese nvidia oder doch andere?


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Mai 2012)

Also die ganzen Games die richtig Leistung brauchen kosten eh alle was alles andere läuft selbst auf Singlecorehandys.
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe haben die Quads auch bessere Grakas auf die es im Endeffekt mehr ankommt aber da kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich helfen ich Zocke eigentlich garnicht mit dem Handy darum interessiert mich das nicht.
Aber wenn du nen Quad willst dann gibt es bis jetzt eh nur zwei also da würde sich das warten wohl noch lohnen bis mehr Konkurenz da ist.


----------



## JackOnell (18. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde mich mal richtig einlesen, ich finde es richtig spannend was man mit den Geräten so alles machen
kann, also von root bis OC und der komplette bereich ist echt Top, vor allem da ich mich im Pc bereich recht durch bin 
wird es Zeit für neue Technik zu erobern


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Mai 2012)

Ja da kann man einiges machen ist schon ein lustiges Spielzeug.
Vorallem Costumroms sind ganz interessant.


----------



## JackOnell (18. Mai 2012)

Hier kan mann lesen das es durchaus noch probleme mit den Quads bzw der Software gibt.
Also sind die ersten Quads schon nicht gleich erste Wahl.


----------



## Timsu (19. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dieses nexus mit 320 Euro auch eine bessere Hardware bringt? Oder beschränkt sich das nur auf die CPU?


 Es fühlt sich aber imho am schnellsten bei alltäglichen Aufgaben an, dies kommt durch die gute Softwareanpassung. Ich bin von einem LG P970 auf das Nexus S(damals hat es nur 220€ gekostet) gewechselt. Obwohl das LG eig. die bessere Hardware hatte, kam es einem viel langsamer vor.


----------



## JackOnell (20. Mai 2012)

Kennt einer die splashmod ROM fürs wildfire und kann erklären was der unterschied zur normalen cm7 ist.
Version 2.0 davon


----------



## NexusEXE (20. Mai 2012)

Also was das Ranking angeht,so würde ich eigentlich Connect mehr glauben schenken, denn das ist ja auch ein seriöses Magazin und so weiter, Chip ist ja eher so ne Ansammlung aus laien...


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Naja, die Rankings machen schon Sinn, da haben sie ja teils aufwendige Testverfahren für, und auf die reinen Zahlen ist dann schon Verlass.


----------



## NexusEXE (20. Mai 2012)

Meinst du das jetzt auf Connect bezogen?


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2012)

Ich denk er meinte Chip.


----------



## JackOnell (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Rankings machen schon Sinn, da haben sie ja teils aufwendige Testverfahren für, und auf die reinen Zahlen ist dann schon Verlass.



Demnach ist das htc one x das schnellste handy


----------



## Pcler (20. Mai 2012)

Weil ihr sagt dass 4 Kerner nicht ausgereift sind: wenn Apple sein iPhone 5 als 4 Kerner rausbringt dann is es ausgereift  Apple is ja dafür bekannt, dass sie nicht den Trends folgen (wie 3D) sondern warten bis die Technik ausgereift ist! Und wenn dann im IPhone 5 n vierkerner eingesetzt wird kann man davon ausgehen dass e ausgereift ist


----------



## JackOnell (20. Mai 2012)

Pcler schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ihr sagt dass 4 Kerner nicht ausgereift sind: wenn Apple sein iPhone 5 als 4 Kerner rausbringt dann is es ausgereift  Apple is ja dafür bekannt, dass sie nicht den Trends folgen (wie 3D) sondern warten bis die Technik ausgereift ist! Und wenn dann im IPhone 5 n vierkerner eingesetzt wird kann man davon ausgehen dass e ausgereift ist



Ich glaube du verwechselst hier Hardware und Software.  Die Hardware ist da nur muss die Software diese auch nutzen können um daraus ihr Vorteile zu ziehen. Allerdings wird das wohl nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, denn hier ist es auch so das games eher nutzen aus der Leistung holen.
Was dann nicht bedeutet das hier etwas nicht ausgereift ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Mai 2012)

So ist es richtig. Android unterstützt seit 4.0, glaube ich, maximal 8 Kerne. Also ist die Unterstützung OS-seitig schon da. Nur muss die App, die ausgeführt wird, auch nutzen davon ziehen. Wenn ich mit dem ES Datei Explorer auf dem Sensation archiviere und ich mir die Kerne ansehe, dann steht der erste Kern immer auf 1836 MHz und der zweite auf "offline". Bedeutet soviel wie: ES kann nur einen Kern nutzen. Bei Modern Combat 3 ist es genau das Gleiche. Ganz selten springt der zweite Kern mal an, aber ich glaube, dass da eher das System ein wenig Leistung wollte und nicht MC3. Somit ist das Top-Spiel aus Gamelofts Haus auch nicht Multicore-fähig. Ich glaube auch, dass es bisher nur wenige THD-Games sind, die Multicore unterstützen, wie z.B. Shadowgun. Aber auch die nutzen nur zwei Kerne.

@JackOnell: Sicher, dass dein WF auf 729 MHz rennt? Waren es nicht 728?


----------



## JackOnell (20. Mai 2012)

> @JackOnell: Sicher, dass dein WF auf 729 MHz rennt? Waren es nicht 728?



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen es sind 729 danach 748 und davor 710 Mhz


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Mai 2012)

Stimmt. Bei meinem TP2 waren es 748 MHz.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2012)

Kann man das Evo einfach rooten?

Ich will einige Apps löschen bzw einschränken.

Dafüt gibt es doch auch eine App, aber wie hieß die?


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Mai 2012)

LBE Privacy Guard


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Mai 2012)

LBE? Äh, nö. Ich glaub er meint die App zum Rooten. Schau mal auf Revolutionary, da lässt sich alles ganz gut ableiten. Am Ende wirst du gefragt, ob du CWM möchtest. Das bejahst du. Direkt danach flasht du über das CWM ne beliebige Custom ROM. In der CuRo ist Root enthalten. Dann ladest du dir am Besten auf 4EXTRecovery den Updater runter und flasht dir die Touch-Version von 4EXT. Das Recovery ist deutlich besser als CWM.
Wenn du fragen hast, frag. Wenn die Frage sehr, sehr wichtig ist, dann auf Android-Hilfe.de, da reagier ich schneller drauf als hier.  Aber das sollte nicht nötig sein, das Rooten ist kinderleicht. 
mfg Marcel


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will einige Apps löschen bzw einschränken.
> 
> Dafüt gibt es doch auch eine App, aber wie hieß die?



Ich habe die Frage nach der App zum Einschränken beantwortet


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix hat das mit der App schon richtig verstanden.

Das rooten verschiebe ich lieber auf einen Tag wo ich Ruhe habe.

Und was ist CWM und 4EXT?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Mai 2012)

Bei Android gibt es neben dem Bootloader noch ein Zweitsystem namens Recovery. Mit dem Recovery kann man Partitionen formatieren, ROMs flashen etc. CWM, also ClockWorkMod Recovery, ist wohl das Berühmteste, weil es die Hauptfunktionen beherrscht und nicht mehr. 4EXT Recovery ist halt ein anderes Recovery, welches mehr Funktionen bietet.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Kann 4EXT nur empfehlen.. die Touch Oberfläche schlägt alles.


----------



## NexusEXE (20. Mai 2012)

Mal ne frage kennt jemand chainfire also cf 5.3 ist das gut zum rooten?


----------



## Papzt (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe immer CF Kernel genutzt und nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Kann 4EXT nur empfehlen.. die Touch Oberfläche schlägt alles.



Word! Madmaxx ist auch richtig nett. Bin selber Dev und hab ihn mal wegen einer Funktion angeschrieben, um automatisch 4EXT zu flashen, wenn die in der ROM enthaltene Version neuer ist als die installierte. 3 Stunden später schickte er mir schon einen Link zur ersten Beta.  Max ist ein Heiliger!


----------



## biohaufen (20. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon, 4EXT ist wirklich genial, jedoch jedes mal wenn ich ein neues Hboot flashe muss ich auch 4EXT neu flashen -.-


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Mai 2012)

Jap, gab auch schöne Diskussionen bei xda, wann und überhaupt ob Max eigentlich mal schläft.


----------



## biohaufen (21. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, gab auch schöne Diskussionen bei xda, wann und überhaupt ob Max eigentlich mal schläft.



Vor allem lädt mein Desire jetzt im Recovery


----------



## GioInter (22. Mai 2012)

Ey Leute weiß einer von euch wie man einen Screen-Shot mit dem SGS 2 und Android 4.0.3 macht !?!?!!??

MFG


----------



## JackOnell (22. Mai 2012)

Es gibt eine root app glaube ich


----------



## NexusEXE (22. Mai 2012)

GioInter schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Leute weiß einer von euch wie man einen Screen-Shot mit dem SGS 2 und Android 4.0.3 macht !?!?!!??
> 
> MFG



Ja drücke home und sperren zusammen...


----------



## JackOnell (22. Mai 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja drücke home und sperren zusammen...



Gute Sache habe gerade probiert!  Wusste nicht daß das ohne app geht


----------



## Timsu (22. Mai 2012)

Die eigentliche Funktion ist Vol. Down und Power gedrückt halten, dies funktioniert aber erst seit Android 4. Alles andere sind Lösungen, welche die Hersteller eingebaut haben.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2012)

Ganz genau wie beim iPhone auch


----------



## GioInter (22. Mai 2012)

Alles klar Danke  Man kann entweder Home taste und Sperrtaste zusammen gedruckt halten oder Volumen - und Sperrtaste beide zusammen gedrückt halten


----------



## biohaufen (22. Mai 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau wie beim iPhone auch



Ja und? Dafür hat Apple die Leiste oben geklaut, ich glaube das heißt Notificationbar! Und fast 200 andere Funktionen die bei iOS 5 dazu gekommen sind! Komisch, ich sehe nie 200 neue Sachen die anders sind als vorher, höchstens immer 10 xD
Die größte Veränderung die es in iPhone OS bis jetzt gab waren die Neuerungen von iOS 4(davor hieß es iPhone OS) seitdem kann man ohne JailBreak den Hintergrund ändern   xD


----------



## pibels94 (23. Mai 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Ja und? Dafür hat Apple die Leiste oben geklaut, ich glaube das heißt Notificationbar! Und fast 200 andere Funktionen die bei iOS 5 dazu gekommen sind! Komisch, ich sehe nie 200 neue Sachen die anders sind als vorher, höchstens immer 10 xD
> Die größte Veränderung die es in iPhone OS bis jetzt gab waren die Neuerungen von iOS 4(davor hieß es iPhone OS) seitdem kann man ohne JailBreak den Hintergrund ändern   xD



ist doch voll die Steigerung, ein ziemlich gutes Feature in meinen Augen


----------



## Abufaso (23. Mai 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und?



Ich sags ja nur  aber sonst bringen die reichlich wenig Neuerungen, vielleicht ein oder zwei, die dann als "Weltneuheit" verkauft werden..


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Mai 2012)

Facetime.  Airdrop.


----------



## Timsu (23. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, hab ne echt interessante App gefunden:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.dyndns.sven_ola.debian_kit&hl=de
Damit ist es möglich ein vollwertiges Linux (Gimp, OpenOffice, Webserver....) auf dem Android Smartphone laufen zu lassen. (root erforderlich)
Damit man besser schreiben kann, hätte vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung für eine kleine Blueetoothtastatur mit Touchpad, welche gut unter Android funktioniert?


----------



## pibels94 (24. Mai 2012)

meinst du das klappt?

Dann würde ich auch mal gerne mein One X per MHL an den Bildschirm patschen und über Linux arbeiten


----------



## Timsu (24. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem nexus s klappt es.


----------



## pibels94 (24. Mai 2012)

Hmm..ich seh mir das mal an..hab aber wenig Lust mein One X zu rooten.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm..ich seh mir das mal an..hab aber wenig Lust mein One X zu rooten.



Ein brick wäre da schade


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Mai 2012)

Ach, mal im Ernst.. wird völlig überbewertet, genauso wie Overclocking. Solange man dort nicht plötzlich die doppelte Voltzahl anlegt, passiert in 99,9% der Fälle nichts. So auch beim rooten/jailbreaken - solange man sich an die Anleitung hält und nichts macht, was absurd klingt, passiert auch da nichts.


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Mai 2012)

Es ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur möglich sein Handy mit Vorsatz zu bricken. Wenn ich sehe, was meine Kumpels mit ihren Handys in dem Bereich schon angestellt haben, glaube ich kaum das es möglich ist, das Handy zu bricken wenn man eine Anleitung befolgt.


----------



## Timsu (24. Mai 2012)

Sobald man einmal ClockworkMod drauf hat, ist es sehr schwer was zu zerstören.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Mai 2012)

Ich würde auch sagen das mein wf unkaputtbar ist aber das kostet auch nichts mehr......


----------



## Iceananas (24. Mai 2012)

Beim One X wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Da ist ja kein Kartenslot mehr, wie soll man flashen? Per USB? Da passiert schon mal schnell ein Unfall und das Ding ist futsch  mit CWM von der SD-Karte flashen ist dagegen idiotensicher.


----------



## Timsu (24. Mai 2012)

Man kann ja im ClockwordMod über den Computer auf den internen Speicher zugreifen. (ist zumindestens bei mir so)
Mount USB oder so ähnlich heißt der Menüpunkt.


----------



## pibels94 (25. Mai 2012)

geht schon, aber beim One X ist das ganze was anderes als beim HD2 damals und ich hab keine Lust mich da wieder neu einzulesen und auch gar keine Zeit für ^^


----------



## Iceananas (25. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Man kann ja im ClockwordMod über den Computer auf den internen Speicher zugreifen. (ist zumindestens bei mir so)
> Mount USB oder so ähnlich heißt der Menüpunkt.


 
Das ist ja die Schwachstelle. Einmal aus versehen gegen den USB Kabel gekommen und sag deinem Smartphone Ade


----------



## pibels94 (25. Mai 2012)

Das sind so Sachen, um die ich mir mal wieder keine Gedanken gemacht hätte  aber das HD2 war auch unzerstörbar ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Mai 2012)

Einfach vorsichtig sein dann passiert nix und wenn doch Pech gehabt dann kauft man sich ein neues.


----------



## Iceananas (25. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Einfach vorsichtig sein dann passiert nix und wenn doch Pech gehabt dann kauft man sich ein neues.



Genau, ein One X hole ich mir sowieso jeden zweiten Tag...


----------



## pibels94 (25. Mai 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Genau, ein One X hole ich mir sowieso jeden zweiten Tag...



hab ich mir auch grad gedacht...


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach vorsichtig sein dann passiert nix und wenn doch Pech gehabt dann kauft man sich ein neues.



Wow, super Beitrag. Nicht jeder kann sich leisten ein neues Handy zu bricken.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Mai 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wow, super Beitrag. Nicht jeder kann sich leisten ein neues Handy zu bricken.



Sowas nennt man dann einfach Dummheit. 
Wenn ich etwas nicht einfach erstetzen kann weils zb. zu teuer ist sollte man es auch nicht durch irgendwelche Experimente in Gefahr bringen.
Wenn doch selber schuld wer mit dem Feuer spielt sollte dann nicht das heulen anfangen wenn er sich verbrennt.
Ist das gleiche mit den schlaumeiern die mit dem neuen Auto auf die Nordschleife fahren um zu sehen was geht und dann das heulen anfangen wenn sie es in der nächsten Kurve an die Leitplanke setzen und erfahren das da auch keine Vollkasko haftet weil es grob Fahrlässig ist.


----------



## Timsu (25. Mai 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja die Schwachstelle. Einmal aus versehen gegen den USB Kabel gekommen und sag deinem Smartphone Ade



Warum? Ich übertrage ja nur die .zip Datei, danach wird ja erst geflasht. Schlägt die Übertragung fehl, wiederhole ich es und flashe anschließend.


----------



## Iceananas (25. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Warum? Ich übertrage ja nur die .zip Datei, danach wird ja erst geflasht. Schlägt die Übertragung fehl, wiederhole ich es und flashe anschließend.


 
Wenn man mit CWM auf den internen Speicher zugreifen kann, dann ist ja alles i.O. Wie gesagt weiß ich es nicht wie es beim One X ist.


----------



## Iceananas (25. Mai 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wow, super Beitrag. Nicht jeder kann sich leisten ein neues Handy zu bricken.


 
Ein wenig Off-Topic: der Radiosender in deinem Sig ist ja echt verdammt geil 

Edit: sry wegen Doppelpost.


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Mai 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wenig Off-Topic: der Radiosender in deinem Sig ist ja echt verdammt geil
> 
> Edit: sry wegen Doppelpost.



Das Zitat wirkt immer so schön aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.  Kannst dich bei watercooled bedanken.


----------



## JackOnell (25. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas nennt man dann einfach Dummheit.
> Wenn ich etwas nicht einfach erstetzen kann weils zb. zu teuer ist sollte man es auch nicht durch irgendwelche Experimente in Gefahr bringen.
> Wenn doch selber schuld wer mit dem Feuer spielt sollte dann nicht das heulen anfangen wenn er sich verbrennt.
> Ist das gleiche mit den schlaumeiern die mit dem neuen Auto auf die Nordschleife fahren um zu sehen was geht und dann das heulen anfangen wenn sie es in der nächsten Kurve an die Leitplanke setzen und erfahren das da auch keine Vollkasko haftet weil es grob Fahrlässig ist.



Ungefähr so sehe i h das auch bei meinem wf war es egal ich habe es auch darauf angelegt aber bei einem one x wurde ich zumindest mal die Garantie abwarten es ist immer schwer der besseren Hälfte zu erklären warum .......


----------



## Abufaso (5. Juni 2012)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie es im Moment um ICS fürs EVO steht?


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juni 2012)

in china sind die ersten raus also es geht langsam los laut htc soll es juni-juli kommen.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Juni 2012)

Meinten die nicht 1. oder 2. Quartal? 

Naja, egal, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juni 2012)

nein htc meinte das das evo es bekommt. aber wann hat htc bis vor kurzem nie gesagt. das waren alles immer bur die standart internetinsiderinfos von einem möchtegern.


----------



## Joel-92 (5. Juni 2012)

Für das HTC Evo soll Android 4 Juni/Juli kommen. Ich habe selbst beim HTC Support nachgefragt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juni 2012)

Der Support hat bis vor kurzen bei einigen gesagt das es seit April am ausrollen ist die Typen haben keine Ahnung.
Hier ist die Bekanntmachung von HTC offiziel
Android 4.0 Update Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## wheeler (6. Juni 2012)

Hi
Hab jetzt endlich mein htc One und frag mich welche anderen Android foren ihr so nutzt oder welche ihr empfehlt


----------



## Timsu (6. Juni 2012)

Xda developers


----------



## pibels94 (6. Juni 2012)

Android Forum & Community - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Juni 2012)

Ebenfalls Android-Forum.de. Bin da schon länger unter gleichem Namen registriert und dort ist die Stimmung einfach viel besser als bei AndroidPIT & Co. Tja, und ansosten noch die XDAs und hier der Stammtisch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juni 2012)

Bin auch bei Android-hilfe. XDA benutz ich nur um die neusten Tweaks und Roms zu sehen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juni 2012)

Loht sich das Playbook für 190€?

Ist zwar kein Android


----------



## ile (8. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Loht sich das Playbook für 190€?
> 
> Ist zwar kein Android



Warum postest dus dann in diesem Thread ??


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juni 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Warum postest dus dann in diesem Thread ??


 
Weil Anddriod Apps drauflaufen bzw es dazu kompatibel ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Juni 2012)

Naja, theoretisch laufen Android Apps drauf, aber ein befreundeter Playbook-Besitzer (Geschenk von Blackberry) hat bei den meisten Android-Apps Probleme. Ich würde wenn dann zu einem richtigen Android-Tablet greife.
Für mich fühlt es sich auch etwas komisch an.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Juni 2012)

Kann mal einer von euch hier vorbeischauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...21592-galaxy-s2-cm9-haengt-bootanimation.html


----------



## Abufaso (12. Juni 2012)

Kann mir einer was zu diesen "portablen Handyakkus" sagen? Damit kann man doch sein Handy ohne Steckdose nur über die Batterien/Akkus aufladen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Kann mir einer was zu diesen "portablen Handyakkus" sagen? Damit kann man doch sein Handy ohne Steckdose nur über die Batterien/Akkus aufladen?


 
Hab ich noch nichts von gehört, aber rein theoretisch geht das natürlich - die Batterien müssen nur die Spannung erzeugen, die auch vom Ladegerät kommt, und das geht 100%ig. Aber ob sich das lohnt und ob es auch halbwegs effizient ist? Warum nicht einfach nen Zweitakku fürs Handy, der ist dann sicher auch kleiner ein Gerät + Batterien... ^^


----------



## Abufaso (12. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach nen Zweitakku fürs Handy, der ist dann sicher auch kleiner ein Gerät + Batterien... ^^


 aber ich kann den dann ja nur aufladen wenn er im handy drin ist und die wechselei ist mir bisschen zu viel 

Wie wär der ? AccuPack 5200 mobiler USB Ersatzakku schwarz +: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Atomtoaster (12. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus, hab das Thema schon länger im Auge weil ich die Akkuleistung meines Evo3d etwas schwach finde.

Werde mir wohl auch so einen portablen Akku zulegen.


----------



## Abufaso (12. Juni 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, hab das Thema schon länger im Auge weil ich die Akkuleistung meines Evo3d etwas schwach finde.
> 
> Werde mir wohl auch so einen portablen Akku zulegen.


 
Genau mein Problem


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juni 2012)

Nimmt doch das 
Akku Li-Ion kompatibel zu HTC EVO 3D mit Akkudeckel: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Sollte ne zeit lang halten und Akkuking ist auch ein guter und bekannter Hersteller so das der Akku auch das leisten sollte nicht wie bei den Noname Chinaakkus.


----------



## Abufaso (12. Juni 2012)

Da wird das handy aber so unglaublich unhandlich...


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juni 2012)

Der Zusatzakku ist aber auch nicht klein War ja auch nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Abufaso (12. Juni 2012)

Ja schon klar, aber den verwende ich ja auch eher wenns Handy gerade nicht gebraucht wird


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Juni 2012)

Also ich würde auch weiterhin sowas empfehlen.. HTC EVO 3D Batterie BA S590 - Der offizielle HTC Zubehör Shop - Germany

Gibt's anderswo auch günstiger. Und ist so herrlich dünn, dass man ihn einfach ins Portemonnaie stecken kann, und *immer* dabei hat, für den Fall.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Juni 2012)

hat schon jemand das Sgs3 und kann mir ein paar infos zur akkulaufzeit geben?


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Juni 2012)

Es gibt ja jetzt das HTC One S C2 sowie das One XL.

Beim XL läuft mir der Sabber im Mund zusammen. Beim X hat mich ja die das ganze Zeit dieser stromfressende Quadcore aufgeregt, den kein Mensch braucht - leckerer 1,5 GHz Dualcore im XL, ansonsten baugeil.. äh, baugleich.


----------



## JackOnell (15. Juni 2012)

Kann jemand was zu dem Motorola raza sagen wäre für mich als alternative zum de Arc s.
Was mich halt stört das Mann den Akku nicht wechseln kann


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2012)

Ansich ein sehr schönes Handy mich würde da aber das Razr Maxx mehr reizen mit dem großen Akku. 
Kostet zwar noch über 400€ aber ich glaub nicht das der Preis wenn es draußen ist lange so hoch bleibt.


----------



## JackOnell (15. Juni 2012)

Nur was macht mann wenn der Akku stirbt?


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

die zwei jahre garantie ist für viele eh schon das maximum was das handy halten muss.
entweder durch vertragsverlängerung oder weil man was neues will.
tauschen kann man den ja trotzdem, man braucht halt einen schraubenzieher oder kunststoffkeil dafür.
dafür wackelt halt der akkudeckel nicht.

interessant wirds beim neuen iphone, wenn da so wie beim macbook der akku eingeklebt wird, wirds knifflig.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2012)

Wie bei anderen Handys ohne wechselbaren Akku entweder selber versuchen oder tauschen lassen.


----------



## JackOnell (15. Juni 2012)

Ich kennen keinen Akku der 2 Jahre Garantie hat, die gaben doch alle  6 Monaten nur.
Und ich dachte Mann kann den nicht tauschen


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

ich glaub es gibt nur eine eingeschränkte garantie auf die (rest)kapazität. 
wenn der aber komplett defekt ist dürfte der schon getauscht werden.
müsste man beim hersteller nachlesen.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Juni 2012)

jetz hab ich mit meiner sgs3-akku frage gepusht und immernoch keine antwort


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2012)

Könnte daran liegen das es hier keiner hat schau doch mal da wo ganz sicher einige Besitzer sich rummtreiben zB. auf Android-Hilfe.de im Samsung Galaxy S3 Bereich


----------



## NexusEXE (16. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ne frage: mein handy hat nen bootloop und ch weis nicht was ich machen soll. Ich hätte jetzt eigentlich miui 4 drauf aber das ging nicht (blieb im booten hangen) ausserdem ist das gerät natürlich gerootet. In den recovery modus komme ich jetzt nicht mehr und auch im download modus erkennt odin wie auch mein pc das sgs 2 ned
Was soll ih tun????


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juni 2012)

Bei Android-Hilfe.de im SGS2 bereich schauen da gibts sicher Anleitungen was du in dem Fall machen kannst/musst.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Juni 2012)

backup gemacht? eindach in den Recovery Modus gehn und das letzte backup laden


----------



## NexusEXE (16. Juni 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> backup gemacht? eindach in den Recovery Modus gehn und das letzte backup laden



Da komm ich ja nicht rein...


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Juni 2012)

akku raus, rein dann vol up/down (weiß grad nicht), home button und power button


----------



## NexusEXE (16. Juni 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> akku raus, rein dann vol up/down (weiß grad nicht), home button und power button



Das habe ich ja versucht und des geht nicht.


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2012)

Musst wohl eun USB JIG kaufen.


----------



## NexusEXE (16. Juni 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Musst wohl eun USB JIG kaufen.


 
Was sollte der mir helfen? Also ich mein was macht der genau?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Juni 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja versucht und des geht nicht.


 
als ich damals gerootet hab hatte ich glaube auch bei MIUI ein bootloop, bei mir gings super wie ich es oben beschrieben habe


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2012)

Wenn man den Akku rausnimmt, und dann die besprochene Procedure durchführt, dürfte es doch eigentlich gar nicht zum Bootloop kommen - weil es gar nicht zum Booten kommt, sondern sofort in die Recovery reingeht. Oder?


----------



## NexusEXE (17. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man den Akku rausnimmt, und dann die besprochene Procedure durchführt, dürfte es doch eigentlich gar nicht zum Bootloop kommen - weil es gar nicht zum Booten kommt, sondern sofort in die Recovery reingeht. Oder?



Das problem ist, dass ich schon was gemacht habe und es nun gar nicht mehr zum miui logo kommt. Als es bei miui hängen blieb, ging ich in den recovery modus und bootet irgendeine zip datei. Ab dann blieb es dann beim galaxy s 3 mit dem gelben rechteck haengen und wird nah 5 sekunden wieder schwarz und wieder logo usw. Was soll ich nur tun. Ich habe in google bereits nach so vielen sachen dazu gesucht... Hach soll ichs vom provider einschicken lassen als letzte option?


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juni 2012)

Einschicken wird nichts bringen - die Garantie bist du nämlich los.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Juni 2012)

Ne. Du gehst jetzt ins Bett, und setzt dich morgen nochmal mit frischem Elan dran.  Ohne Schei*, mach das wirklich. Hilft oft Wunder.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wenn man den Akku rausnimmt, und dann die besprochene Procedure durchführt, dürfte es doch eigentlich gar nicht zum Bootloop kommen - weil es gar nicht zum Booten kommt, sondern sofort in die Recovery reingeht. Oder?


 
richtig. und im recovery das backup laden, sofern vorhanden


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2012)

ja du schläfst jetzt eine runde und morgen gehst du mal auf android-hilfe und schaust da im sgs2 Forum nach da gibts zu 99 %ne anleitund dafür


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Juni 2012)

Oder auf xda, da gibt es alles, selbst Lösungen zu Dingen die es eigentlich gar nicht gibt.


----------



## NexusEXE (17. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe den hier gefunden: Telefon wird auch im Download Modus nicht erkannt - Android-Hilfe.de

Aber der hat ein bisschen ein anderes Problem, denn bei ihm geht der Recovery Modus ja auch noch, soweit ich das lesen konnte, was sagt ihr?


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2012)

Probier mal das
So kommt ihr auf jeden Fall in den Download-Mode (auch bei Brick) - Android-Hilfe.de
Ansonsten geht dieser Adapter immer
Samsung Galaxy S2 Unbrick Download Mode Downloadmodus | eBay


----------



## NexusEXE (17. Juni 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe den hier gefunden: Telefon wird auch im Download Modus nicht erkannt - Android-Hilfe.de
> 
> Aber der hat ein bisschen ein anderes Problem, denn bei ihm geht der Recovery Modus ja auch noch, soweit ich das lesen konnte, was sagt ihr?



In den download modus komme ich ja aber es zeigt einfach nichts bei odin oder dem explorer an...


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2012)

Schonmal mit Kies die Originalrom versucht aufzuspielen?
Treiber eventuell nochmal neu installieren.


----------



## NexusEXE (17. Juni 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal mit Kies die Originalrom versucht aufzuspielen?
> Treiber eventuell nochmal neu installieren.



Werde es versuchen und euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## NexusEXE (18. Juni 2012)

habs jetzt eingesendent. Mal warten was passiert. Konnte solang ein GTI 9000 als Ersatz vom Provider in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Juni 2012)

So, Leute.
Ich suche einen Weg meine Musik kabellos auf mein Handy zu übertragen. Und zwar so, das alles, was ich in einen bestimmten Ordner auf meinem Rechner (Windows 7) packe, automatisch hoch- und auf mein Galaxy S runtergeladen wird. Nach Möglichkeit ohne iTunes. 

Ich bin mir sicher da gibt es was. Bisher benutze ich halt Dropbox, ist aber immer etwas umständlich jeden einzelnen Song aus der Dropbox zu exportieren.


----------



## NexusEXE (18. Juni 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> So, Leute.
> Ich suche einen Weg meine Musik kabellos auf mein Handy zu übertragen. Und zwar so, das alles, was ich in einen bestimmten Ordner auf meinem Rechner (Windows 7) packe, automatisch hoch- und auf mein Galaxy S runtergeladen wird. Nach Möglichkeit ohne iTunes.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher da gibt es was. Bisher benutze ich halt Dropbox, ist aber immer etwas umständlich jeden einzelnen Song aus der Dropbox zu exportieren.



Skydrive?


----------



## Timsu (18. Juni 2012)

Rsync mit Smb  auf dem Handy + cronjob


----------



## pibels94 (19. Juni 2012)

danke, das ist super, genau so etwas habe ich auch gesucht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Juni 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Weg meine Musik kabellos auf mein Handy zu übertragen.


 
Ich benutze den Solid Explorer aus dem Market, verbinde das Handy mit dem WLAN, gebe am PC alle Festplatten frei und kopiere die ganze Musik übers WLAN dann aufs Gerät. Kopiert man den ganzen Ordner, bleibt auch die Struktur erhalten. Ist es das, was du meintest?

mfg Marcel


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juni 2012)

@alle: gerade gibts im play store einen kleinen Sale, vielleicht ist da für den ein oder anderen was dabei


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2012)

Kann ich und wenn ja WIE kann ich ein Bild auf dem Desktop platzieren? Ich möchte am Startbildschirm gerne einen "Button", der dann keine App oder einen Ordner öffnet, sondern direkt ein bestimmtes Bild. Bei Verknüpfungen finde ich zB nur die Möglichkeit, zu einem Album (also Musik, nicht Fotoalbum) zu "verlinken" . 

Hintergrund: wir sind Ende Juli auf einem Festival, und ich will den Zeitplan als Bild schnell aufrufen können, damit wir jederzeit wissen, wer wo als nächstes spielt und wann man sich dann ggf trifft, falls man getrennt zu versch. Bands geht.


Das alles geht zwar auch im Organizer (parallele Termine werden als zwei Blöcke nebeneinander angezeigt), aber ein Bild mit dem Festivallogo und passenden Schriftarten usw. wäre halt schöner   außerdem hatte ich ach schon früher ab und an ein Foto, dass ich "rumzeigen" wollte, und musste dann immer erst in der Gallerie suchen - wäre also auch dafür hilfreich, wenn man ein Foto auf dem Desktop oder in einem Ordner auf dem Desktop verknüpfungen könnte.


----------



## Papzt (21. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Galerie widget geht das.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2012)

So ein Widget finde ich nicht - nur eines namens "Bildrahmen", da kann man dann ein Bild direkt auf den Desktop zaubern, aber nur einen Ausschnitt und auch nicht zum Anklicken zur Volldarstellung


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Juni 2012)

Such mal nach dem Astro Datei Explorer. Der kann auf Wunsch zu jeder beliebigen Datei eine Verknüpfung einrichten. So greif ich auch schon ewig auf meinen Stundenplan zu.


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juni 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Such mal nach dem Astro Datei Explorer.



Ist der besser als der ES Explorer?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. Juni 2012)

Nee, ich hab den nur drauf, damit ich meinen Stundenplan verknüpfen kann. Der Beste ist der Solid Explorer Beta.


----------



## Papzt (22. Juni 2012)

Also nach ausgiebigem Testen habe ich entschieden, dass Cm eindeutig kacke ist. Slim ist da ja 100mal besser


----------



## pibels94 (22. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So ein Widget finde ich nicht - nur eines namens "Bildrahmen", da kann man dann ein Bild direkt auf den Desktop zaubern, aber nur einen Ausschnitt und auch nicht zum Anklicken zur Volldarstellung



geht nicht? :O Wenn ich auf das Bild im Bilderrahmen tippe, wird es groß dargestellt..


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2012)

Nee, bei mir geht das nicht (Android 2.3, Sony Xperia Ray), auch ein "gedrückt halten" sorgt nur dafür, dass ich das Bild verschieben kann.


DIeses Astro und ES teste ich bei Gelegenheit mal


----------



## lukyluke (23. Juni 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach ausgiebigem Testen habe ich entschieden, dass Cm eindeutig kacke ist. Slim ist da ja 100mal besser



Warum?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2012)

Ich finde diese Projekt:Android-Startbildschirm: Chameleon kommt auch für kleine Tablets und Smartphones - Golem.de
Ja sehr intressant und überlege es zu unterstützen.
Nur was braucht man dafür? Reicht ein Amazon Account aus`?


Und was kostet ein gutes Andriod Tablet?


----------



## biohaufen (23. Juni 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> jetz hab ich mit meiner sgs3-akku frage gepusht und immernoch keine antwort



Bei dauernutzung schaffe ich 13 Stunden, wenn man es normal benutzt, dann ca. 2-3 Tage


----------



## biohaufen (23. Juni 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:
			
		

> Das problem ist, dass ich schon was gemacht habe und es nun gar nicht mehr zum miui logo kommt. Als es bei miui hängen blieb, ging ich in den recovery modus und bootet irgendeine zip datei. Ab dann blieb es dann beim galaxy s 3 mit dem gelben rechteck haengen und wird nah 5 sekunden wieder schwarz und wieder logo usw. Was soll ich nur tun. Ich habe in google bereits nach so vielen sachen dazu gesucht... Hach soll ichs vom provider einschicken lassen als letzte option?



Ins Recovery und dort Data und Cache wipen, dann Ins den Download Modus und über Odin eine aktuelle Firmware flashen


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Juni 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dauernutzung schaffe ich 13 Stunden, wenn man es normal benutzt, dann ca. 2-3 Tage



Hört sich schonmal seht gut an  was ist bei dir. "Dauerbenutzung" ?


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2012)

Leute.. ich bin am verzweifeln. SGS3, One XL, One S, oder sparen?

Arme Äpfel.. sie werden niemals das Gefühl von zu viel geiler Auswahl kennen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2012)

One S würde ich nicht nehmen, wäre mir das Risiko zu groß eins mit alter Hardware zu bekommen. 

Ich würde zum S3 greifen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. Juni 2012)

Wenn nur die drei zur Auswahl stehen: SGS3 oder One XL. Da das One XL höchstwahrscheinlich sogar schneller ist als das S3, würde ich das XL nehmen. Wenn es jetzt sein muss, S3.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2012)

Was ist mit dem Nexus Tablet?
Irgendwie habe ich keine Lust immer auf die Updates der Hersteller zu warten-


----------



## Timsu (23. Juni 2012)

Soll angeblich im Herbst kommen. Motorola ist aber ähnlich wie die Nexus Modelle.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> One S würde ich nicht nehmen, wäre mir das Risiko zu groß eins mit alter Hardware zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich würde zum S3 greifen



Naja, das dürfte das geringste Problem sein. Sind ja zwei verschiedene Modelle - wenn ich des neue kaufe, kriege ich des auch. Wird auch kein Shop anders machen - wenn des rauskommt, haben sie ein riesiges rechtliches Problen..



			
				Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nur die drei zur Auswahl stehen: SGS3 oder One XL. Da das One XL höchstwahrscheinlich sogar schneller ist als das S3, würde ich das XL nehmen. Wenn es jetzt sein muss, S3.



Sache beim XL ist - ich habe keinen LTE-Vertag, will ich vorerst auch gar nicht - aber des Modul dafür zieht doch ends Strom, oder? Oder is des deaktiviert, wenn kein LTE läuft?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Naja, das dürfte das geringste Problem sein. Sind ja zwei verschiedene Modelle - wenn ich des neue kaufe, kriege ich des auch. Wird auch kein Shop anders machen - wenn des rauskommt, haben sie ein riesiges rechtliches Problen..


Nein haben sie nicht, da beides das gleiche Modell ist. Wenn sich der Hersteller dazu entschließt ist das so, es gibt afaik keine Unterscheidung zwischen den Versionen.
Also beleibt nur selber nachschauen.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Juni 2012)

also ich hab jetzt das SGS3 seit heute mittag und ich muss sagen, ich komm kaum noch davon weg 

jetzt mal schöön rooten, Telekom branding weg und auf gehts ins vergnügen


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Nexus Tablet?
> Irgendwie habe ich keine Lust immer auf die Updates der Hersteller zu warten-


 
Da ich n Nexus S hab kann ich dir das ganze nur Empfehlen 
Vanilla-Android selbst ist auch der Hammer


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Juni 2012)

Hey leute, ich hab eine kleine frage zum SGS3 bezüglich des Home/Lockscreens...

kann ich irgendwo einstellen, dass der Lockscreen der gleiche ist wie der Homescreen?

mir fehlt die Einstellung wir beim S2 "Gleicher Bildschirm wie Hintergrund" o.ä. 


edit:

kann man auch screenshots machen wie beim S2  (HOME + POWER)?


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Juni 2012)

Screenshots kann man soweit ich weiß machen, indem man mit der Handkante von links nach rechts über den Bildschirm wischt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein haben sie nicht, da beides das gleiche Modell ist. Wenn sich der Hersteller dazu entschließt ist das so, es gibt afaik keine Unterscheidung zwischen den Versionen.
> Also beleibt nur selber nachschauen.


 

Genauso schauts aus! 

HTC macht dies still und heimlich, es ist keine Unterscheidung möglich wie zum Beispiel beim i9100*G*. 

Daher kanst du Pech haben und alten Schrott im neuen Gehäuse kaufen.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Juni 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Screenshots kann man soweit ich weiß machen, indem man mit der Handkante von links nach rechts über den Bildschirm wischt.


 

jetzt wo du es sagst, es geht  hab ich auch irgendwo schonmal gelesen


----------



## lukyluke (24. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Leute.. ich bin am verzweifeln. SGS3, One XL, One S, oder sparen?
> 
> Arme Äpfel.. sie werden niemals das Gefühl von zu viel geiler Auswahl kennen.



Was ist mit dem HTC One XXL


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Juni 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit dem HTC One XXL



Hmm.. so ein 17" Smartphone ist zwar 'ne Marktlücke, aber nicht was ich suche.


----------



## Papzt (24. Juni 2012)

Es gibt doch auch Rentner Telefone mit extra großen Tasten...also warum keine Rentner Smartphones?


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Juni 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch Rentner Telefone mit extra großen Tasten...also warum keine Rentner Smartphones?


 

kann man ja dann in seinen Rollator legen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juni 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch Rentner Telefone mit extra großen Tasten...also warum keine Rentner Smartphones?


 
Och, es gibt Tablets, die eine Telefon- und SMS-Funktion haben!
Ist praktisch das gleiche!


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juni 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> LBE? Äh, nö. Ich glaub er meint die App zum Rooten. Schau mal auf Revolutionary, da lässt sich alles ganz gut ableiten. Am Ende wirst du gefragt, ob du CWM möchtest. Das bejahst du. Direkt danach flasht du über das CWM ne beliebige Custom ROM. In der CuRo ist Root enthalten. Dann ladest du dir am Besten auf 4EXTRecovery den Updater runter und flasht dir die Touch-Version von 4EXT. Das Recovery ist deutlich besser als CWM.
> Wenn du fragen hast, frag. Wenn die Frage sehr, sehr wichtig ist, dann auf Android-Hilfe.de, da reagier ich schneller drauf als hier.  Aber das sollte nicht nötig sein, das Rooten ist kinderleicht.
> mfg Marcel



Ich will das jetzt endlich mal umsetzen ich faule Sau.
Ich weiß aber nicht welche Custom Rom ich nehmen soll.

Soll ich nach dieser Anleitung vor gehen:http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-ha...ff-root-custom-rom-via-revolutionary-io.html?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2012)

Ja geh nach dieser Anleitung.
Und nimm am besten gleich diese Costumrom hab ich seit einpaar Wochen drauf und find sie extrem geil.
[ROM][ICS][27.Mai] ICS NonSense® 3.1 | "Senseless" AOSP Look & Feel - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juni 2012)

Gibt es MIUI eigentliuch für das EVO3D?
Zumindest auf Deutsch scheint es keins mehr zu geben, aber englisch würde mir auch reichen.

Würde eigentlich CM laufen:http://www.cyanogenmod.com/devices/htc-evo-3d

Optisch gefällt mir die verlinkte Rom nicht wirklich, zumindes auf den 1 Blick.

Wobei ich ja mittlerweile finde, das ein größeres Display gut wäre.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2012)

Sowohl CM wie auch Miui werden nicht offiziel fürs Evo entwickelt das sind mommentan alles noch Testroms von einpaar Devs die das versuchen zum laufen zu bringen wo dann auch die Kamera nicht geht und es hier und da noch hängt also als Dailyrom eher nicht geeignet.

Meine verlinkte Rom ist halt AOSP style mehr Android4style bekommt man mommentan nicht wo dann auch alles funzt


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juni 2012)

Dann werde ich die von dir verlinkte nehmen.

Habe aber noch ein paar Fragen:
1) Wie finde ich die Hboot-Version raus?
2) Muss ich auf Revolutionary GSM angeben?
3) Das Telefon muss an sein.
4)4EXT und die Custom Rom erst danach direkt aufs Phone laden?
Wofür brauch ich HTC Sync und  ADB und FASTBOOT? Alles muss och auf den PC.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2012)

Evo ausschalten und dann erst Volume down drücken und dann den Powerbutton drücken (also beide zusammen) bis du im Hboot Menü bist da stehts dann oben.
Aber ich schätze du hast es auch aus dem Mediamarkt hast dann wirst du sicher ein Downgrade machen müssen.
Also erst das
[Anleitung] Hboot downgrade auf 1.49.0007 - Android-Hilfe.de
Dann die Anleitung von derRobin befolgen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juni 2012)

Nein es kommt von HWV. Es ist aber 0018.

Und eine Antowort auf die Fragem 2 und 4 wäre sehr gut.
Und wie komme ich da jetzt raus?


----------



## Abufaso (24. Juni 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nimm am besten gleich diese Costumrom hab ich seit einpaar Wochen drauf und find sie extrem geil.
> [ROM][ICS][27.Mai] ICS NonSense® 3.1 | "Senseless" AOSP Look & Feel - Android-Hilfe.de



Wenn ich das so sehe krieg ich ja auch glatt Lust meins zu flashen.  
Bringt mir das außer der Optik noch andere gute Vorteile?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2012)

Du kannst mit den Lautstärketasten nach oben und unten gehen mit Powerknopf bestätigst du.
zu 2: Ja
zu 4:
Also erstmal den Downgrade durchführen wie beschrieben.
[Anleitung] Hboot downgrade auf 1.49.0007 - Android-Hilfe.de
Danach gehst du nach der Anleitung von derRobin und machst alles genau wie es da steht und gehst dann aber nicht gleich auf 3b sondern erstmal 3a.
[Anleitung] S-OFF & Root/Custom-ROM via Revolutionary.io - Android-Hilfe.de
Danach wenn dein Evo neu gestartet hat und alles ok ist gehst nach der Anleitung vor
[ROM][ICS][27.Mai] ICS NonSense® 3.1 | "Senseless" AOSP Look & Feel - Android-Hilfe.de

@Abafuso
Läuft meiner Meinung nach flüssiger und verbraucht natürlich weniger Ressourcen.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Juni 2012)

Meinst du es bringt was zu warten bis das offizielle ICS fürs EVO draußen ist?
Dann basiert der (oder das?  ) ROM auf den neueren Treibern??


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2012)

Die Rom basiert auf den ICS leak natürlich mit neuer Firmeware. 
Ob es sich lohnt zu warten musst du wissen. 
Wenn du mit Sense zufrieden bist kannst auch noch warten. 
Ich will eben original Android4 so nah wie es geht ohne HTC Oberfläche, und da ich kein Nexus habe muss ne Costumrom her. 
Find die Rom sogar schöner wie CM7 auf dem Defy liegt aber auch am Novalauncher.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juni 2012)

Lohnt es sich auf 4.1 zu warten?


----------



## Abufaso (24. Juni 2012)

Aber die leak fw war doch noch nicht endgültig?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2012)

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren bei mir läufts Klasse auch wenns nicht die entgültige war paar Fehler haben die Devs schon ausgebessert ob die Fehler mit absicht da waren oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.
Also ich hab nach 2Wochen schon die erste Costum drauf gehabt weil mir das Sense nicht gefallen hat 
Wartet doch einfach noch wenn ihr bis jetzt zufrieden seid wie es ist dann könnt ihr auch ruhig noch warten bis offiziel Android4 draußen ist und danach enscheiden ob ihr dabei bleibt oder nicht.


----------



## lukyluke (25. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm.. so ein 17" Smartphone ist zwar 'ne Marktlücke, aber nicht was ich suche.



Also das ding rockt. Sieht genauso aus wie das One X hat aber Quad Core Snapdragon, LTE und 2 Gig Ram. Aber der Akku macht wahrscheinlich zu schnell schlapp.
Das SIII ist schon eine Empfehlung, aber es ist eben auch sehr riesig!


----------



## lukyluke (25. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt es sich auf 4.1 zu warten?



Kann dir keiner wirklich sagen und niemand weiß, wie schnell die Updates dann vom Hersteller rausgebracht werden!


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ja nicht mal ICS.
Hätte ich mit mal das Nexus gekauft.


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2012)

Ich merk von der Anwendungsgeschwindigkeit keinen Unterschied zwischen 2.3.6 und 4.0.4
4.0 ist wirklich kein muss, bei meinen Handys funktioniert nichts besser oder schlechter mit den jeweiligen Versionen.

Was ich interessant finde mit 4.1 das der Browser (Chrome) zukunftig über den Appstore mit Updates versorgt wird.
Unabhängig vom Herstellerbranding bekommt man so immer die neuesten (Sicherheits) Updates für den Browser.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2012)

Wo gibt es Chrome ?
Auf dem EVO habe ich nur Internet als  Browser.


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2012)

4.1 bekommt Chrome als Standartbrowser.
Chrome Beta als zusätzlicher Browser gibts im Appstore.

Edit: Sorry, hab gerade gesehen den gibts nur für 4.0 Geräte als Download.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2012)

Finde ich aber atm nicht im Appstore oder liegt das an 2.3.4?

Also würde es mit einer 4.0 ROM gehen?


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2012)

Ich kanns außerhalb von meinem Nexus auch auf dem 4.0 SE Xperia Mini Pro finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte auf jedem 4.0 Gerät funktionieren.

Google Chrome für Android im Test - Smartphones - derStandard.at


----------



## pibels94 (25. Juni 2012)

moin,

hab meinem Kumpel vor ca. 2 Monaten mein altes HTC HD2 verkauft, lief auch bis letzte Woche einwandfrei, seit dem hat er jedoch keinen Empfang mehr...ich hab ihm sein ROM (CM7) nochmal neu drauf gespielt -> nichts passiert. Die SIM-Karte wird erkannt, jedoch verschwindet der Empfang sofort. 

Einzig eine SMS über einen verpassten Anruf kam rein, andere SMS nicht.. 

nun meine Frage: soll ich nochmal Wm 6.5 drauf machen oder wisst ihr eine andere Lösung? Ich hoffe dass es kein Hardwaredefekt ist.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (25. Juni 2012)

Gibt es eig eine Möglichkeit z.B. Tune In über mein EVO 3D über DLNA auf den Fernseher zu streamen?


----------



## pibels94 (25. Juni 2012)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> Gibt es eig eine Möglichkeit z.B. Tune In über mein EVO 3D über DLNA auf den Fernseher zu streamen?



ja das geht, besorg dir eine DLNA App, dann kannst du streamen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Juni 2012)

Flash erstmal das Radio ROM neu. Das macht ja gern mal Probleme, wenns nicht gemoddet ist. Sollte das auch nicht klappen, flashe cLK oder MAGLDR, je nachdem, was du hast, neu. Und sollte auch das nicht gehen, flashe nochmal WinMo. Geht ja schnell.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2012)

WTF : de.engadget.com/2012/06/25/google-nexus-7-das-soll-das-neue-nexus-tablet-sein/

 4 Kern CPU und 12 Kern GPU !
Unter 200. $


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2012)

An alle Evo3d besitzer das Android4 Update ist in Deutschland angekommen
Update auf ICS ist da ! - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2012)

Jaaaaaa!!


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Juni 2012)

Ihr müsst nur hoffen, dass es Bugfrei ist...


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2012)

Aber nicht Updaten wenn ihr root habt oder s-off da kommt es zum brick ihr musst das erst wieder rückgängig machen!!!

Und noch ein tip setzt es auf Werkseinstellungen zurück oft tauchen nach so einen Update Probleme auf weil eine App mit dem Update nicht klar kommt.


----------



## hydro (26. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> WTF : de.engadget.com/2012/06/25/google-nexus-7-das-soll-das-neue-nexus-tablet-sein/
> 
> 4 Kern CPU und 12 Kern GPU !
> Unter 200. $


 
Wenn die Nachrichten stimmen und mir das Display von der Bedienung her gut genug ist gehört es mir. Mich wundert nur wo der Preis her kommt. Die aktuellen billig Tablets sind alle eher mäßig. Wäre ja ein Traum und wirkliche Konkurrenz für das iPad. Lediglich eine 10" Variante für ein paar Mark mehr wäre wünschenswert. :>


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (26. Juni 2012)

@Soldat0815: Da gibt's kein Brick. Das wird nur direkt abbrechen, da das Stick Recovery nicht installiert ist.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2012)

Warum sehen ich keine Meldung?
Aber irgendwie will ich diese Update nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> @Soldat0815: Da gibt's kein Brick. Das wird nur direkt abbrechen, da das Stick Recovery nicht installiert ist.



Ja habe auch mitbekommen das Update bricht ab aber lieber einmal zu viel gewarnt.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sehen ich keine Meldung?
> Aber irgendwie will ich diese Update nicht so wirklich.


 
Nur gedult es wird schrittweise verteilt die Server sind auch nur begrenzt und der Download soll ja nicht 5std dauern


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich welchen Browser ich in Zukunft nehmen soll.
Habe meistens den Opera Mini benutzt.
Aber mit Chrome und dem FF gibt es ja mehr Auswahl


----------



## pibels94 (27. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich welchen Browser ich in Zukunft nehmen soll.
> Habe meistens den Opera Mini benutzt.
> Aber mit Chrome und dem FF gibt es ja mehr Auswahl



der Standardbrowser von ICS ist nicht verkehrt


----------



## Biohazard92 (27. Juni 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> der Standardbrowser von ICS ist nicht verkehrt


 
Das stimmt, allerdings ist Google Chrome auch ein schmuckes Stück Browser-Technik, verwende ihn jetzt schon länger als Standardbrowser, zuvor den ICS-Stock.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Juni 2012)

Lohnt So ein AntiVir Programm ?
Bzw ist das sinnvoll oder eher nicht ?


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2012)

Lohnt sich nur wenn du viel aus dem Blackmarket oder sonstigen dubiosen Quellen installierst.
Wenn du beim normalen Android Market kurz die Rezessionen überfliegst oder die Rechte anschaust was das App haben will, brauchst du keine Antivirus Software.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Juni 2012)

Die beste Antivirensoftware hilft nix wenn ein Dau vorm Handy hockt vorallem sind die AntiVirenprogramme für Android alles andere als gut.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Juni 2012)

Hab's gerade gemerkt und alle persönlichen Daten gelöscht


----------



## Leandros (27. Juni 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt So ein AntiVir Programm ?
> Bzw ist das sinnvoll oder eher nicht ?



Nein, ist bullshit. 

Als Browser empfehle ich Chrome oder Firefox für Geräte < Android 4.0
ICS stock browser ist shit...


----------



## JackOnell (27. Juni 2012)

So habe dieses Mc Affe gleich deinstalliert wie ich solche Spamapps hasse nö nö So nit


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2012)

das positive am mcafee ist das es sich deinstallieren lässt.
bei den österreichischen t-mobile galaxy s2 bekommst du das norton zeugs ohne root rechte gar nicht weg.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> das positive am mcafee ist das es sich deinstallieren lässt.
> bei den österreichischen t-mobile galaxy s2 bekommst du das norton zeugs ohne root rechte gar nicht weg.


Das ist mies ich habe allerdings irgendwo gelesen das mann dan kein ICS update mer machen kann aber da soll
sich der Zukunfts Jack drum kümmern


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Juni 2012)

Doch doch, das geht. Beim Sensation, was ja fast das gleiche Gerät ist, gab es eine im Bootloader flashbare ZIP. Hatte man die drüber gebügelt, booteten alle ICS-ROMs, also auch das kommende Evo 3D-Update. Ist kein Problem.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2012)

Leider gibt es das Nexus in erstmal hier nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Welche Tablets gibt es bis 250€ die JB bekommen?


----------



## Delusa (28. Juni 2012)

kann mir wer sagen ob ihr was vom rooten haltet

SGNote

MFG Delusa


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Juni 2012)

Habe es bei beiden Androiden gemacht und möcht es nicht mehr missen. Costumroms oder nur nicht benötigte Standartapps löschen ist wunderbar.


----------



## Delusa (28. Juni 2012)

? den satz versteh ich nett


----------



## Leandros (28. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Leider gibt es das Nexus in erstmal hier nicht.


 
Also ich hab mirs Nexus 7 bestellt ... is doch egal obs in DE nicht verfügbar ist. 


@Delus: War auf dein Root bezogen. Ja, root ist praktisch. Wird halt für Roms gebraucht. Ohne meine Rom will ich mein Nexus nicht mehr nutzen. Nutze doch keine Standart Software dreck.


So, bin dann mal JellyBean auf mein Handy klatschen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Juni 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> ? den satz versteh ich nett


 
Ich finde root klasse.
Weil man eben Costumroms benutzen kann.
Oder Apps deinstallieren kann die standartmäßig drauf sind und ohne root nicht deinstallierbar sind.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mirs Nexus 7 bestellt ... is doch egal obs in DE nicht verfügbar ist.



Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Delusa (28. Juni 2012)

und wie sicher ist das rooten garanti usw., hab mich ja schon erkundigt und imer nur schlechtes gelesen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemacht?


 
Wie wohl?
Importieren kann man immer!


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wie wohl?
> Importieren kann man immer!


 Im UK Store geht das mit deutscher KK aber nicht!
Das steht zumindest in android-hilfe.de


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Juni 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> und wie sicher ist das rooten garanti usw., hab mich ja schon erkundigt und imer nur schlechtes gelesen


 
Das rooten klappt normal ohne Probs und auch alles andere wenn man die Anleitungen wie sie zb in android-hilfe Forum genau befolgt probs gibts nur wenn jemand wieder nicht gescheit lesen kann.
Garantie ist kein Prob du kannst es ja jederzeit wieder rückgängig machen.
Wo hast du nur schlechtes gelesen?


----------



## Leandros (28. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Im UK Store geht das mit deutscher KK aber nicht!
> Das steht zumindest in android-hilfe.de


 
Nimm US store, da kost das Nexus 7 nur knapp 160€. In UK 199€. 
US / UK Adresse kannst du dir kostenlos auf Borderlinx - erstellen Sie Ihre eigene Adresse in den USA oder Großbritannien und shoppen Sie online! besorgen.

Deutsche CC dürfte gehen, nur Deutsche Adresse geht nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

199 Pfund, das ist doch mehr als 200€.

Aber irgendwie fehlt mir der SD Kartenslot.


----------



## B3RG1 (28. Juni 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nimm US store, da kost das Nexus 7 nur knapp 160€. In UK 199€.
> US / UK Adresse kannst du dir kostenlos auf Borderlinx - erstellen Sie Ihre eigene Adresse in den USA oder Großbritannien und shoppen Sie online! besorgen.
> 
> Deutsche CC dürfte gehen, nur Deutsche Adresse geht nicht.


 
Hast du Erfahrung mit Borderlinx?
Hab eigentlich überwiegend nur positive Erfahrungsberichte gelesen.
Das Nexus 7 reizt mich schon sehr 
und wer weiß, wann das in DE mal erhältlich ist....


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Das Nexus 7 wird ohne Gewinn verkauft:Google Nexus 7: Tablet wird ohne Gewinn an Konsumenten verkauft - Engadget German.
Das nennen ich mal fair!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Juni 2012)

Deshalb also der Preis. Na, das ist doch mal super. Da macht sich Google sicher ne Menge Freunde mit.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Die gleichen wie wohl HTC mit dem EVO3D. Damit dürfte die auch nicht viel Gewinn gemacht haben.


----------



## biohaufen (28. Juni 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich schonmal seht gut an  was ist bei dir. "Dauerbenutzung" ?



Das Display war die ganze Zeit an und ich habe gesurft, zwischen durch aber auch mal GTA III oder ShadowGun gespielt, außerdem habe ich einmal antutu laufen lassen! Wenn man es seltener nutzt hält der Akku 1 Tag, 16 Stunden und 30 Minuten


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Juni 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Das Display war die ganze Zeit an und ich habe gesurft, zwischen durch aber auch mal GTA III oder ShadowGun gespielt, außerdem habe ich einmal antutu laufen lassen! Wenn man es seltener nutzt hält der Akku 1 Tag, 16 Stunden und 30 Minuten


 

also ich bin auch dauernutzer, bei mir läuft die musik fast 8h durch während ich arbeite  gelegendlich mal internet und spiele.. 
momentan noch 57% akku, heute morgen ausgesteckt.. man merkt echt einen ordendlichen leistungsschub des akkus. find ich sehr schön die 2100 mAh @ Stock 


gut, hab den Siyah Kernel drauf und mein Handy undervoltet, aber trotzdem klasse leistng


----------



## Leandros (28. Juni 2012)

B3RG1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Erfahrung mit Borderlinx?
> Hab eigentlich überwiegend nur positive Erfahrungsberichte gelesen.
> Das Nexus 7 reizt mich schon sehr
> und wer weiß, wann das in DE mal erhältlich ist....



Borderlinx ist super. Keine Beschwerden mit. 

Google macht mit der Hardware kein Gewinn. Genau wie Amazon mit dem Kindle. Die machen Gewinn durch den content, deswegen gibt's beide tablets auch nicht in DE. Weil der content hier nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal wie logge ich mich in der YouTube App ein? Scheinbar funktioniert das nur über ein Google-Mail Konto. Mein YouTube Account läuft aber nicht über ein Google Konto, sondern ich hab nur den YouTube Account der über eine Hotmail Adresse läuft. 

Wenn man über den Browser reingeht, brauch man ja nur Username und Passwort.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es um das Startmenue selbst zu sortieren ?


----------



## Abufaso (28. Juni 2012)

Du meinst den homescreen? Du kannst verknüpfungen erstellen, ordner anlegen, Widgets einrichten und die Symbole in der Leiste unten verändern. Dann sind natürlich Oberfläche, Hintergrund, Lockscreen anpassbar.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Nein das was kommt wenn man auf Alle Apps geht.


----------



## Leandros (28. Juni 2012)

Kommt auf den launcher drauf an.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juni 2012)

hat es einer von euch geschafft, dass SetCpu auf eurem SGS3 läuft? 

ich mach jetzt schon 3 tage lang da rum, hab mit diverse *.zip's geladen in unterschiedlichen versionen, aber immer bricht er die installation ab im recovery 

ich würds mir ja auch gerne kaufen im marked, aber es gibt nur die variante mit kreditkarte zu zahlen 
das find ich echt schwachsinnig, dass gerade GOOGLE es nicht schafft auch paypal, überweisung, PSC und so einzufügen


----------



## Leandros (29. Juni 2012)

Für OC brauchst ein kernel der es unterstützt. Schau dich auf XDA und / oder rootzwiki um. 
Am besten direkt AOKP installieren und Kernel flachen.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juni 2012)

hab bereits checkrom mit siyah drauf.. momentan benutz ich ExTweaks zum UV, aber das gefällt mir nicht 

und es wird nich geOC'd ^^ muss ja akku sparen


----------



## Leandros (29. Juni 2012)

Zieh dir ein vernünftiges rom, wie CM9 oder AOKP (meine Empfehlung, weil ich das fürs galaxy Nexus mit entwickelt ). 
Plus ein vernünftigen kernel. OC und uv kannst dann direkt im rom.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juni 2012)

checkrom ist eine der besten roms, die ich kenne. benutz ich schon seit einem sgs2, ebenfalls mit dem siyah kernel.

nie proleme gehabt wie mit anderen roms, z.B. MIUI


----------



## pibels94 (29. Juni 2012)

wollt ihr mich veräppeln?? OC beim SGS3? 

Undervoltin ok, seh ich ein, werde ich bei meinem One X auch noch machen. aber OC? reicht euch die Leistung für ein Smartphone nicht?


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juni 2012)

Oc beim handy ist doch sowieso für die katz... die stock leistung reicht völlig aus für alle anwendungen und spiele.

Und wet benchen will hockt sich an die große kiste


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juni 2012)

Naja, beim Defy meiner Schwester merkt man schon sehr deutlich, ob das Handy mit 0,8 oder 1,1GHz läuft.


----------



## pibels94 (29. Juni 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Naja, beim Defy meiner Schwester merkt man schon sehr deutlich, ob das Handy mit 0,8 oder 1,1GHz läuft.



ich sprach auch nur vom SGS3  mein Motorola Milestone hab ich damal ebenfalls auf 1GHz übertaktet, deutlicher Leistungsschub^^


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juni 2012)

Gut, bei mittelklasse handys kann ichs verstehen, würde ich sogar auch machen  
Hab jetzt bei meinem s3 den takt auf 1200 mhz begrenzt und 25 mV untervolted. Hält gut 2 tage bei ordentlicher benutzung


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juni 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, bei mittelklasse handys kann ichs verstehen, würde ich sogar auch machen
> Hab jetzt bei meinem s3 den takt auf 1200 mhz begrenzt und 25 mV untervolted. Hält gut 2 tage bei ordentlicher benutzung



Mag ja gut sein, aber bei einem so teuren Gerät würde ich persönlich nicht gleich am Anfang wieder rumbasteln.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Juni 2012)

Ach was, hab mein HTC Sensation bekommen und es fast sofort auch 1,8 GHz gekloppt.  Läuft immernoch stabil auf gleichem Takt + 40% mehr Takt auf der GPU. Was soll ich sagen, schneller als One S und gleichauf mit One X und SGS3.  So kann mir das Handy noch ein gutes Jahr halten.


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Juni 2012)

Hab in moment die Androidversion 4.0.4 auf dem S3. Gibt es da was etwas neues was erst vor kurzem erschienen ist ? Fall nein, gibt es schon News zur neuen Version ?


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juni 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Ach was, hab mein HTC Sensation bekommen und es fast sofort auch 1,8 GHz gekloppt.  Läuft immernoch stabil auf gleichem Takt + 40% mehr Takt auf der GPU. Was soll ich sagen, schneller als One S und gleichauf mit One X und SGS3.  So kann mir das Handy noch ein gutes Jahr halten.



Wie siehts mit der akkulaufzeit aus?


----------



## pibels94 (29. Juni 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hab in moment die Androidversion 4.0.4 auf dem S3. Gibt es da was etwas neues was erst vor kurzem erschienen ist ? Fall nein, gibt es schon News zur neuen Version ?



Jellybean (4.1) ist jetzt für das Nexus in Entwicklung, andere Geräte werden folgen  aber bei Samsungs Update Politik würde ich nicht vor Oktober damit rechnen...


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2012)

Wenn man sich anschaut wie lange 4.0 für das S2 gedauert hat, wirds eher nächstes Jahr.
Für die S2 schauts glaub ich ganz schwarz aus.


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Juni 2012)

Gut! Ne andere Frage:Welcher Browser spielt ganz oben mit ? Verwende derzeit den Standardbrowses vom Galaxy S3.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2012)

Ich würd sagen momentan in der Reihenfolge: 
1. Google Chrome
2. Dolphin
3. Standartbrowser
4. Firefox
5. Opera


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

Ich finde den FF und den Opera Mini am besten.
Chrome und Stock sind nichts.


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. Juni 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> Jellybean (4.1) ist jetzt für das Nexus in Entwicklung, andere Geräte werden folgen  aber bei Samsungs Update Politik würde ich nicht vor Oktober damit rechnen...


 
Oktober fürs S3 oder fürs Nexus? Fürs S3 tipp ich eher auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

Auf den Nexus läuft es schon hat Google auf der I/O verteilt, es wird also Mitte Juli ofiziell kommen, so auch wie fürs Nexus S.


----------



## Skillar (29. Juni 2012)

> Jellybean (4.1) ist jetzt für das Nexus in Entwicklung


Hoffe die Version kommt über Custom Roms auf mein Desire HD.


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen momentan in der Reihenfolge:
> 1. Google Chrome
> 2. Dolphin
> 3. Standartbrowser
> ...


 Chrome und Dolphin also ? Unterstützen die Flash ? Ich der Standartbrowser unterstützt es.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

Chrome nicht da er unter JB nicht mehr unterstützt wird. Ab August auch allgemein nicht mehr


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Juni 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der akkulaufzeit aus?


 
Mit Anker-Akku (1900 mAh) locker über den Tag bei 1h Internet, 50 WhatsApp-Nachrichten, 10 Minuten telefonieren und dauerhaft dran rumfummeln, nur um das Teil zu bedienen.


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Chrome nicht da er unter JB nicht mehr unterstützt wird. Ab August auch allgemein nicht mehr


 Gut dann den Dolphin. Wie ist da der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied gegenüber dem Standardbrowser ?

Und welche Variante soll ich nehmen `? Da gibt es einmal Dolphin Browser HD und Dolphin Browser Mini ?!


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

Adobe empfielt den Flashplayer nach dem 14 August zu entfernen da es sonst zu Bugs kommen kann.
Ich würde also drauf verzichten.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2012)

Skillar schrieb:


> Hoffe die Version kommt über Custom Roms auf mein Desire HD.


 
Wäre ja schön genug, wenn wir endlich mal ICS als offizielles ROM bekommen.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juni 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Anker-Akku (1900 mAh) locker über den Tag bei 1h Internet, 50 WhatsApp-Nachrichten, 10 Minuten telefonieren und dauerhaft dran rumfummeln, nur um das Teil zu bedienen.



Ist doch ganz ordendlich  

Haha, das letztere kenn ich nur zu gut... auch wenn ich nur durch die homescreens switche


----------



## Xtreme RS (29. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich hab jetzt seit Mittwoch mein ersten Androiden und hab da noch einiges nicht geschnallt.

Wie siehts bei den Dingern eigentlich mit Antivirenprogrammen aus. Ist das da wie beim PC ein muss?
Gibts eigentlich große Sicherheitslücken bei Android?
Wieviele Updates kommen so ungefähr für ein Android-Smartphone? (Ich hab mein Samsung Galaxy Note von 2.x auf 4.0 geupdated)


----------



## Timsu (29. Juni 2012)

Antivir ist sinnlos, offizielle Updates bekommst warsch. keine mehr.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2012)

Jelly Bean wird des Note wohl schon noch bekommen, gibt ja nichtmal nen Nachfolger.

Antiviren-Programme - solange du keinen völligen Mist aus Play runterlädst ("Downlod zis & ur phonE be fly liek bird!") oder allzu viele unsittliche Seiten besuchst (".. nein, das werde ich jetzt hier nicht posten"), sollte alles passen, auch ohne AV.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

Im September kommt wohl der Nachfolger, also vor dem IPhone 5.
Vermutlich auf der IFA.


----------



## Xtreme RS (29. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jelly Bean wird des Note wohl schon noch bekommen, gibt ja nichtmal nen Nachfolger.
> 
> Antiviren-Programme  - solange du keinen völligen Mist aus Play runterlädst ("Downlod zis  & ur phonE be fly liek bird!") oder allzu viele unsittliche Seiten  besuchst (".. nein, das werde ich jetzt hier nicht posten"), sollte  alles passen, auch ohne AV.


 
Ich wurde merkwürdigerweise schon 2x innerhalb des Wechsels von Mobil PCGH auf PCGH auf so ne Speck-Seite umgeleitet. 

Unabhängig davon werde ich seit Tagen mit schlechten Phising-Mails bombardiert.
Es gibt aber nur 2 seriöse Mobilfunkanbierter und einem Onlineshop einer großen roten Elektronikhandelskette, denen ich in dieser Zeit meine E-Mail Adresse genannt habe.

Also ich bin ja jetzt eher eine vorsichtige Natur und ich weiß einfach nicht woher das kommt....


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2012)

Kann auch gut sein, dass die schon länger irgendwo rumschwirrt, und bloß jetzt "entdeckt" wurde.

Am besten ist es sowieso, 20 Email-Adressen zu haben.  (Bisher bin ich bei 7, aber bei so viel Mist, wie man sich heutzutage überall anmelden muss, muss ich wohl demnächst noch mal ein paar Trash-Adressen erstellen..)


----------



## Leandros (30. Juni 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Gut dann den Dolphin. Wie ist da der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied gegenüber dem Standardbrowser ?
> 
> Und welche Variante soll ich nehmen `? Da gibt es einmal Dolphin Browser HD und Dolphin Browser Mini ?!


 
Wofür brauchst du Flash? Ist doch eh der größte dreck. 
BTW: Chrome ist der schnellste (laut meiner erfahrung und diversen benchmarks)!

AntiViren Programm ist sinnlos, solange du die berechtigungen der apps überprüft und etwas aufpasst und mit menschlichem gestand rangest. Man kann keine Viren für Android Programmieren oder in den Play Store hochladen (trust me, I'am a dev).

PS: JellyBean is super!


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Juni 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du Flash? Ist doch eh der größte dreck.
> BTW: Chrome ist der schnellste (laut meiner erfahrung und diversen benchmarks)!
> 
> AntiViren Programm ist sinnlos, solange du die berechtigungen der apps überprüft und etwas aufpasst und mit menschlichem gestand rangest. Man kann keine Viren für Android Programmieren oder in den Play Store hochladen (trust me, I'am a dev).
> ...


 
Ehm wenn ich kein Flash hab kann ich doch keine Youtubevideos anschauen oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Timsu (30. Juni 2012)

Es gibt eine vorinstallierte Youtube App.


----------



## BartholomO (30. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, ich dacht mir mal ich schreib dass gleich hier rein, ich hab mein Galaxy S2 I9100G heut gerootet und dann wollte ich Testen, ob ich es schaffe für den Fall dass ich Garantie nehmen muss zurückzurooten. Hab dabei die Offizielle Samsung Kernel Version vom G Modell geladen und genauso wie beim Root mit Odin geflasht. Dann war auch schon dass Dreieck beim Start weg, aber die Superuserdatei war immer noch da und mit LBE konnte ich auch noch Apps in den Rechten einschränken. Dann hab ich nochmal ausgeschalten und Leiser Taste, Home Button und Ausschalt/Einschaltknopf gedrückt und da stand bei Kernel nicht Custom sondern Samsung Offiziell oder so ähnlich, aber immer noch Counter 1 stand drann. Dann habe ich Root Checker installiert, dass sagte mir auch dass mein Handy noch gerootet ist. Habe es jetzt aufjedenfall wieder zurückgerootet. Was habe ich falsch gemacht weil nur dass Gelbe Dreieck weg war und nicht der ganze Root?


----------



## Leandros (30. Juni 2012)

Du musst noch einmal wipen und stock android flashen (falls nicht aktuelle drauf).


----------



## BartholomO (30. Juni 2012)

Meinst du mich muss hier die Stock Rom jetzt komplett draufspielen oder wie?

Hotfile.com: 1-CLICK Dateihoster: I9100GXXLB1_I9100GDBTKL2_DBT.zip

Also diesen Kernel hab ich draufgemacht, aber da hab ich immernoch Rootrechte:
Download: Original-Kernel-XXLB1.tar

bei dieser Seite:

(Gesamt)Software fürs GT-I9100G - Versuch eines Überblicks - Android-Hilfe.de

der letzte Kernel ist dass, und auch da die Stock Rom oder was muss ich machen?

EDIT: Ok habe jetzt dass Telefon nachdem ich den Kernel von oben installiert habe auf Werkseinstellungen gesetzt und dann sofort ohne irgendetwas anderes zu machen, ausser mit googleaccount verbinden, sofort den kompletten Rom wieder runtergeladen von oben und installiert. Nun wird mir von diversen Programmen angezeigt, dass ich keinen Root mehr habe. Die Kernelversion ist bei mir jetzt laut den Einstellungen:

2.6.35.7 
dpi@DELL164#2

stimmt diese? Weil sie sich etwas komisch anhört vorallem wegen DELL.
Und jetzt um den Counter wieder auf 0 zu setzen gibt es doch nur die Möglichkeit mit dem USB Jig oder gibt es da noch was anderes?


----------



## Leandros (30. Juni 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> stimmt diese? Weil sie sich etwas komisch anhört vorallem wegen DELL.
> Und jetzt um den Counter wieder auf 0 zu setzen gibt es doch nur die Möglichkeit mit dem USB Jig oder gibt es da noch was anderes?


 
kA, hatte nie ein s2. Aber müsste korrekt sein.
Ja, counter kannste mit jig zurücksetzen. Warum eigentlich der aufwand?


----------



## BartholomO (30. Juni 2012)

Welcher Aufwand? Ich will nur gucken ob ich zurückflashen könnte für den Garantiefall (falls mal was passiert), da ich früher dachte dass da sehr viel schief gehen kann bei so einer Sache und dass das alles sehr kompliziert sein wird, aber eigentlich war alles einfach, man hat halt nur etwas gebraucht um sich hineinzudenken usw. 

Der Ursprüngliche Grund den ich mir erhofft hab war, da sich mein interner Telefonspeicher ständig so schnell vollfüllt, da kommt die Meldung bei 200 MB freien Speicher dass nur wenig interner Telefonspeicher vorhanden ist und dann lösch ich halt 10 Apps dann hab ich noch 350 MB frei von internem Telefonspeicher und dann 2 Tage später sind die 150 MB schon wieder voll ohne dass ich eine einzige App installiert habe. 

Auf der Suche im Internet bin ich nach langer Zeit fündig geworden nämlich dass es an dem neuen Kernel liegt mit LB1 hinten drann, wenn man mit dem Wlan einschaltet wird jedesmal 2-3 MB interner Speicher voll, genauso beim Wlan ausschalten. Habe es bei mir selbst beobachtet, am Anfang 412 MB besetzt, dann Wlan ein, wieder geschaut, 414 MB besetzt, dann kurz raus aus den Einstellungen und Wlan aus und wieder Einstellungen geschaut und aufeinmal 416 MB besetzt. Und mit Root sollte man da die Dateien löschen können, die jedesmal in den internen Speicher geschrieben werden wenn Wlan ein bzw. ausgeschalten wird, aber ich habe nichts gefunden, jetzt hab ich halt wieder auf LB1 zurückgeflasht, obwohl im laut Internet mit dem vorherhigem LA1 keine solchen Probleme auftreten sollen.

Jetzt lass ich einfach mein Wlan die ganze Zeit an, habs beobachtet, der interne Telefonspeicher wurde den ganzen Tag um keinen einzigen MB voller, und davor wurden inerhalb 2 Stunden 40 MB mehr besetzt. Ist zwar schade dass man da nichts dagegen machen kann, aber was solls, da kann man nur auf ein Update seitens Samsung oder Google irgendwann mal warten.


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Juni 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> kA, hatte nie ein s2. Aber müsste korrekt sein.
> Ja, counter kannste mit jig zurücksetzen. Warum eigentlich der aufwand?


 Hö ?! Sowas hab ich nicht geschrieben ?!


----------



## Atomtoaster (30. Juni 2012)

Endlich Android 4 für das Evo3d, ist mir NOCH sympathischer geworden.
Geniales Update, superflott und Akku hält bisher auch ne ganze Ecke länger.


----------



## Leandros (1. Juli 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hö ?! Sowas hab ich nicht geschrieben ?!


 
o_O Frag mich nicht wie dein Name da reingekommen ist. Ich hab kein Plan. Hä? WTF?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2012)

Wie kann man verhindern das einem die Browser wenn man f eingibt fb vorschlagen?
Das nervt!


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie kann man verhindern das einem die Browser wenn man f eingibt fb vorschlagen?
> Das nervt!


 
Schonmal versucht den Verlauf zu löschen?


----------



## Leandros (3. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man verhindern das einem die Browser wenn man f eingibt fb vorschlagen?
> Das nervt!



Möglicherweise mal das Lesezeichen löschen?


----------



## pibels94 (3. Juli 2012)

oder vorschläge generell deaktivieren? geht das? ^^


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe diese Seite weder je aufgerufen noch zu meinen Leszeichen gepackt. Wieso auch?
pibels hat den richtigen Vorschlag zumindest hat das bei Chrome geklappt.


----------



## Leandros (3. Juli 2012)

Geht imho beim stock browser aber nicht. Der ist halt auch ********


----------



## pibels94 (3. Juli 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Geht imho beim stock browser aber nicht. Der ist halt auch ********



dann nimm doch einfach Chrome


----------



## Leandros (3. Juli 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> dann nimm doch einfach Chrome



Ich nutze den Stock nicht.  
Nutze schon seit release chrome. 

Du hast den falschen erwischt.


----------



## pibels94 (4. Juli 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Stock nicht.
> Nutze schon seit release chrome.
> 
> Du hast den falschen erwischt.


 

ich seh es, sorry ^^


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2012)

Im FF und Opera Mini geht es auch nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Juli 2012)

Woran liegt's das ich bei meinem Galaxy S mit Slim ICS regelmäßig den Empfang komplett verliere? Momentan ist über dem Empfangssymbol ein kleines Kreuz. Das hatte ich vor einigen Wochen schon einmal. Sobald ich ICS noch mal neu installiere, geht der Empfang wieder. Wie kommt das?


----------



## Leandros (6. Juli 2012)

Hast du ein Deutsches Radio Image geflasht?


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Juli 2012)

Nein, ist sowas bei den ROM's nicht dabei?


----------



## Leandros (6. Juli 2012)

Ja, aber meist nicht für Deutschland sondern USA oder ähnliches.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Juli 2012)

Okay, ich denke mal daran liegt's. Ich wollte sowieso mal was neues ausprobieren, da kann Slim ICS erstmal weg.


----------



## Leandros (6. Juli 2012)

Du brauchst ICS net runter machen. Ich such dir nen radio zum flashen raus.


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2012)

Tjaja das schöne Problem mit dem falschen Modem


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. Juli 2012)

Hi, bei meinem EVO3D funktioniert USB Tethering nicht so ganz wie es soll.

Meine Verbindung bricht immer irgendwann zufällig ab, ganz willkürlich. 

Manchmal nach 5 Minuten, manchmal nach ner Stunde - je nach dem.

Jedes mal denkt mein PC es wäre ein neues Netzwerk, mittlerweile sind es 40 Stück in 2 Tagen, da die Verbindung so oft abgebrochen ist seitdem.

Kann man dagegen was machen? Windows ist frisch, Smartphone auch - ging schon unter Android 2.3.4 nicht, unter 4.0.3 jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## pibels94 (6. Juli 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Hi, bei meinem EVO3D funktioniert USB Tethering nicht so ganz wie es soll.
> 
> Meine Verbindung bricht immer irgendwann zufällig ab, ganz willkürlich.
> 
> ...



nope, hatte das gleiche Problem sowohl mit LG P500, Samsung Galaxy S, als auch mit Motorola Milestone, war am Ende bei 73 Netzwerken 

WLAN Tethering ist die bessere Lösung, da bleibt auch meines Wissens ein Netwerk


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. Juli 2012)

Benutze es ja grad als Wlan Empfänger weil meine Karte aufgegeben hat - bin normal zuhause übern Router verbunden. 

Hilft also leider nicht, aber danke trotzdem^^


----------



## Leandros (6. Juli 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Okay, ich denke mal daran liegt's. Ich wollte sowieso mal was neues ausprobieren, da kann Slim ICS erstmal weg.


 
Kannst ja was neues mal testen, kann dir AOKP empfehlen. An der ROM code ich mit, zwar nicht fürs SGS sondern für maguro, aber das ja egal. 
Beste ICS ROM outthere, trust me! 

AOKP | GalaxyS | June 24 | build 40 - Device Threads - RootzWiki

Da sollten die Probleme auch weg sein, sonst schau dich hier mal um: [CM7/MIUI/ICS/CM9][06.01.12] Modems + Bootloaders(MD5) - xda-developers


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte AOKPPCB ne Zeitlang auf meinem Nexus S, war aber noch ne Nightlie. Ist dann aber nach ca 2 Monaten wieder geflogen, immer öfter abgestürzt undso. Jetzt hab ich Paranoid drauf und bin mehr als zufrieden 

BTW, hat von euch wer vor sich das Nexus 7 zu holen, evtl auch als Import?


----------



## Leandros (6. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte AOKPPCB ne Zeitlang auf meinem Nexus S, war aber noch ne Nighlie. Ist dann aber nach ca 2 Monaten wieder geflogen, immer öfter abgestürzt undso. Jetzt hab ich Paranoid drauf und bin mehr als zufrieden
> 
> BTW, hat von euch wer vor sich das Nexus 7 zu holen, evtl auch als Import?


 
Ich weiss nicht ob ich mir nen Nexus 7 holen möchte, find Tablets immer noch sinnfrei. 
Bin halt Verfechter der Nexus reihe (Hab das Nexus One, Nexus S und Galaxy Nexus ), alleine deswegen hol ich mir es glaub ich.


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. Juli 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bin halt Verfechter der Nexus reihe (Hab das Nexus One, Nexus S und Galaxy Nexus ), alleine deswegen hol ich mir es glaub ich.


 
So gehts mit mittlerweile auch, hab zwar aktuell nur n Nexus S aber bald kommt n Galaxy Nexus + Nexus 7 
Ich wollt mir eh schon länger mal n Tablet holen, alleine schon fürs surfen in der Küche/Wohnzimmer/Garten usw


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Juli 2012)

Das Nexus 7 sieht gar nicht mal soo schlecht aus...
Ich finde gerade 7" bei Tablets für den mobilen Einsatz die beste Größe. Leider hab ich seit März ein Huawei Mediapad und denk nicht dran, es wieder auszutauschen!
Aber ansehen werd ichs mir mal garantiert.
Ich nutze das Tablet hauptsächlich im Studium, um mal was aus den Vorlesungsskripten nachzuschlagen, Übungsaufgaben zu betrachten (gerade dafür sind die 7" Dinger einfach ) oder auch zum Surfen.


----------



## debalz (7. Juli 2012)

Tag!

kann man irgendwie bei Android 3.2. Videos uploaden z.b. auf YT?
Die YT App auf meinem Tablet bietet mir das iwie nicht an.


----------



## Papzt (7. Juli 2012)

Selbst aufgenommene Videos kann man hochladen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (8. Juli 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Hi, bei meinem EVO3D funktioniert USB Tethering nicht so ganz wie es soll.
> 
> Meine Verbindung bricht immer irgendwann zufällig ab, ganz willkürlich.
> 
> ...



Jemand noch ne Idee? 74 Netzwerke sinds jetzt.


----------



## Pikus (8. Juli 2012)

Hast du HTC-Sync mal de- und neuinstalliert?


----------



## wheeler (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ich bekomme mein HTC ONE S getauscht,wegen defekt,was muss ich "alles " tun ,damit ich ein richtiges backup erstelle? reicht das mit dem HTC sync manager,oder brauch ich da ein anderes backup programm?


----------



## Timsu (9. Juli 2012)

Titanium Backup oder ClockwordMod Backup.


----------



## Papzt (9. Juli 2012)

Geht aber auch nur dann damit, wenn es gerootet ist


----------



## wheeler (9. Juli 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Geht aber auch nur dann damit, wenn es gerootet ist


hm...ist es aber nicht....ist original zustand


----------



## Timsu (9. Juli 2012)

Dann kannst du keine wirklich komplette Sicherung anlegen.


----------



## Papzt (10. Juli 2012)

Nein nichts was es wert wäre


----------



## ChaoZ (10. Juli 2012)

Was hab ich jetzt schon wieder angestellt.  Ich hab mir AOKP auf mein I9000 drauf gemacht, lief super. Wollte dann in den ROM Einstellungen am Lockscreen was ändern, ging das Handy aus. Beim Neustart komm ich dann nicht mehr über das Icy Glitch Logo hinaus. Dann wollte ich per ODIN erstmal 'ne Stock-ROM flashen - jede ROM die ich finde ist auf depositfiles hochgeladen und down. Da finde ich doch mal eine, flashe sie und habe jetzt den BSOD. Download Modus geht aber noch... 

Was genau muss ich denn jetzt flashen um das Handy wieder zum laufen zu bekommen?


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2012)

Eine stock Rom oder Cwm recovery und wieder aokp.


----------



## Papzt (11. Juli 2012)

Hm also anfangs war das Gang und gebe bei der AOKP Rom aber mittlerweile sollte das gehen. SlimICS ist ja auch ne AOKP Rom und ich habe keine Probleme


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2012)

Hatte nie Probleme mit AOKP und wenn, selber gefixt. 
Developer sein ist manchmal vorteilhaft, aber roman mag mich irgendwie nach so vielen fixes / patches etc nicht unter die zu denen Donaten werden soll setzten.


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. Juli 2012)

Jellybean ist ja mal mehr als epic, habs seit ca ner Stunde


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Juli 2012)

Auf??


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2012)

Vermutlich Galaxy Nexus, ist seit gestern oder heute in der Auslieferung.


----------



## Leandros (12. Juli 2012)

Ich habs seit ca. der Google I/O auf dem Handy und kann das nur bestätigen. Absolut Geil! 
(Meine erste Tat war mir nen Theme und die ganzen Mods von ICS auf JB zu porten, ganz schön Arbeit )


----------



## Biohazard92 (12. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Jellybean ist ja mal mehr als epic, habs seit ca ner Stunde


 
Lässt sich das Update manuell beschleunigen? Also den Cache von Google-Dienste-Framework löschen, es danach stoppen und erneut suchen mache ich alle paar Stunden... auf Update suchen hämmern wie ein Bekloppter bringt wahrscheinlich auch nichts?

Wie viel MB ist das Update denn schwer?


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Auf??





Abductee schrieb:


> Vermutlich Galaxy Nexus, ist seit gestern oder heute in der Auslieferung.


Wär zu schön um wahr zu sein, Nexus S 



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Lässt sich das Update manuell beschleunigen? Also den Cache von Google-Dienste-Framework löschen, es danach stoppen und erneut suchen mache ich alle paar Stunden... auf Update suchen hämmern wie ein Bekloppter bringt wahrscheinlich auch nichts?


Hab das ganze nicht offiziell sondern über CWM geflasht, waren ca 140MB Rom + 12MB oder so Servicepack.


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Cachelöschen hab ich heute Mittag das Update starten können.

Das Nexus ist merkbar schneller geworden 
Allerdings ist die Google Suchleiste nicht mehr Transparent, sondern grau/weißlich. 
Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht  und der Dienst zum deaktivieren der Suchleiste ist auch nicht mehr zum finden.


----------



## Timsu (14. Juli 2012)

Nimm doch Apex Launcher, da kannst du die Leiste deaktivieren.


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Juli 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Nimm doch Apex Launcher, da kannst du die Leiste deaktivieren.


 
und dazu hast du noch viel mehr Einstellunsmöglichkeiten  gleich aussehen tut er noch dazu


----------



## Koyote (15. Juli 2012)

Hi, mal ne kleine zwischenfrage:

Meine Mutter sucht ein günstiges Handy.
Es gibt das Motorola pro + im Angebot, soll sie zuschlagen oder ist das teil komplett fürn popo`?

Bitte um Antwort bis morgen (Da morgen das Angebot beginnt und sonst alle vergriffen sind )


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

Ich wär für ein Samsung Galaxy Ace.


----------



## Koyote (15. Juli 2012)

Warum?
Hätte keine Physikalische Tasta und wäre teurer (Motorola würde ich für 99 euro bekommen)


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte das Pro+ ein paar Tage in Verwendung.
Lief wirklich super, war positiv überrascht.
Würd ich jedem empfehlen der eine physische QWERTZ-Tastatur haben will.


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Juli 2012)

Und das Ace ist ja mal der letzte Müll...


----------



## Koyote (15. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das Pro+ ein paar Tage in Verwendung.
> Lief wirklich super, war positiv überrascht.
> Würd ich jedem empfehlen der eine physische QUERTZ-Tastatur haben will.



Danke, dann schaut Sie mal, ob das Morgen noch da ist.
Danke.


----------



## blackout24 (15. Juli 2012)

Was benutzt ihr für Vanila Android (kein vorinstalliertes Swype) für ein Keyboard? Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich eher ein swyper oder tipper bin. Meine Smartphone Erfahrung summiert sich nun auf einen Tag.  Habe mir SwiftKey3 installiert, aber entweder tippe ich einfach viel zu schlecht und muss viel viel mehr üben oder die Autokorrektur ist doch nicht so Super. Danach habe ich TouchPal und Swype Beta installiert und finde letztes besser, weil es Deutsche Sonderzeichen ßöüü auf dem Bildschirm hat. Erkennung bei Swype Beta ein Tick besser aber bei Touchpal für kostenlos wirklich gut bin damit viel schneller als mit SwiftKey und das ohne Lernkurve. SlideIT ist ja das selbe in Grün bloss ist die Erkennung wirklich viel viel schlechter. Werde wohl die SwypeBeta 6 Monate nutzen und bei Release dann kaufen. Aber irgendwie würde ich auch gerne mal alles aus swiftkey raus holen.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Juli 2012)

Ich benutze immer die HTC-Standardtastatur, habe Swype allerdings auch installiert.
Mein größtes Problem mit dem Umstieg ist, dass dann meine riesige Wortdatenbank weg ist, und ich Swype wieder von vorne alle möglichen Wörter beibringen kann.  
Mal schauen, ob ich mich noch dazu aufraffen kann..


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

Ich finde ja Hackers Keyboard am besten.
Da hat man wenn optional auch noch Pfeiltasten, F-Tasten, sowie CTRL und ESC.
Außerdem hat man alle Sonderzeichen und kann die Tastatur halbtransparent machen.

Hast du dein GNexus schon gerootet?


----------



## blackout24 (15. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß zur Zeit garnicht, was es mir bringen würde. Habe 4.1.1 drauf alles ist super flutschig. Bei anderen Handys leuchtet mir das eher ein, die damit quasi die Update Politik von ihren Herstellern wieder geradebiegen.

Wenn CM10 Stabel draußen ist und es mich überzeugt, bin ich wohl erst in der Situation wo es mir was bringen könnte.


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

Man kann mit einer Custom Rom Einstellungen für WLAN/Daten/Bluetooth/GPS.. als Schnelleinstellungen in die Statusleiste tun.
Man kann Werbung blocken, Apps bestimmte Privilegien (Ortung, Telefonbuchzugriff, ...) entziehen, Komplettes Backup vollführen.
Mir persönlich gefällt noch die möglichkeit Debian mit LXDE auszuführen sowie die App Vodoo Sound.


----------



## blackout24 (15. Juli 2012)

Ja aber zu dem Zeitpunkt möchte ich die Jelly Bean Vorzüge nicht aufgeben dafür.


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. Juli 2012)

Ich muss zugeben ich bin abgesehen von den schon angesprochenen Schnellzugriffen in der Statusleiste auch extrem zufrieden mit Jellybean, ich hab aktuell auch keinen Grund zum wechseln


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ja aber zu dem Zeitpunkt möchte ich die Jelly Bean Vorzüge nicht aufgeben dafür.


 
??
Du musst ja nicht unbedingt eine Custom Rom aufspielen.
Du kannst die Stock Rom (Jelly Bean) drauf lassen, bloß diese mit Root Zugriff ausstatten.
Edit:
Ich würde zumindest jetzt schon gleich am Anfang den Bootloader entsperren, dieser Vorgang ist für jede CustomRom/Root nötig.
Dabei werden alle Dateien/Einstellungen gelöscht.
Dies würde ich lieber gleich nach einem Tag machen als irgendwann später.


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. Juli 2012)

Ich schätze mal das er schon nen unlocked Bootloader + Root hat, war zumindest das erste was ich gemacht hab. Nexus ausgepackt, bisschen rumgespielt und dann gings gleich als unlocken + rooten


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das er schon nen unlocked Bootloader + Root hat, war zumindest das erste was ich gemacht hab. Nexus ausgepackt, bisschen rumgespielt und dann gings gleich als unlocken + rooten


 Ich hab es etwa 2 Wochen ohne Root durchgehalten
(hab auch ein Nexus S)


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juli 2012)

Man muss weder ne Costumrom aufspielen und ebenso muss man auch nicht rooten um ein Handy zu benutzen.
Wenn er mal das Bedürfniss hat wird er es schon machen. 
Außerdem wenn man nicht jeden Müll den es gibt im Appstore runterlädt braucht man auch keine unnötigen Rechte entziehen und ebenso die Werbung blocken die diese Apps mit unnötigen rechten auf das Handy bringen.


----------



## blackout24 (16. Juli 2012)

Schon passiert. 

Unlocked. Rooted. CWM und Busybox drauf. Mit TitaniumBackupPro gleich mal eine Sicherung erstellt.


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

Hi,
meine Mutter hat das Handy noch zum günstigen Preis bekommen.
Sie ist hoch zufrieden.

Danke nochmal


----------



## pibels94 (16. Juli 2012)

das Motorola sieht echt sexy aus..überlege es mir als zweithandy zu holen...


----------



## blackout24 (16. Juli 2012)

Ok mein erstes Android Handy seit 2 Tagen und schon mächtig am Fummeln. 
Da merk ich das ich mit iOS einfach nicht glücklich werden würde. Gerade Franco
Kernel Nightly r220 für Jelly Bean geflashed und alles läuft noch flüssiger.
Werde wohl mit paar Tagen Verzögerungen immer die Nightlys aufspielen
und schauen ob Leute Probleme haben bis es ein Stabel Branch gibt.

Mein Quadrant Score mit Stock Kernel und 4.1.1 war sogar schlechter die 2574 die 
im Result Browser für das Nexus hinterlegt waren. 2300 waren es ca. nun bin ich bei 
3000 ohne irgendein Overclock (GPU mir sowieso zu heikel und überflüssig, wenn man keine
3D Anwendungen benutzt). Eigentlich hat sich hauptsächlich der I/O Balken verdoppelt aber
wie sehr IOPS mit der gefühlten Performance zusammen hängen merkt man ja beim Wechsel
von HDD auf SSD. Jetzt muss die Batterie nur noch genau so lange halt wie zuvor.

Benutzt noch jemand das Nightly Build und hat Erfahrung mit anderen Scaling Settings? OC und
Undervolten lass ich erstmal brav sein.


----------



## Captainchaotika (18. Juli 2012)

Hi

Wie findet ihr eigentlich das neue android 4.1?

Also ich hab's seit z.a 12 Std und finde dass mein Galaxy Nexus viel ruckelfreier leuft, aber die Musik erkenn App erkennt bei mir nie ein Lied


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juli 2012)

Captainchaotika schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie findet ihr eigentlich das neue android 4.1?
> 
> Also ich hab's seit z.a 12 Std und finde dass mein Galaxy Nexus viel ruckelfreier leuft, aber die Musik erkenn App erkennt bei mir nie ein Lied


 
Die App braucht dann wohl einen Update, das ist bei neuen Androidversionen normal. Ich hab seit gestern Abend Jelly Bean auf dem Xoom und es ist einfach klasse


----------



## Captainchaotika (19. Juli 2012)

Das is keine app, sondern ein neues Feature von android.


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. Juli 2012)

Captainchaotika schrieb:


> Das is keine app, sondern ein neues Feature von android.


 
Darf ich fragen, wo genau man dieses Feature findet ?

habe auch ein Galaxy Nexus mit Jelly Bean.


----------



## Captainchaotika (19. Juli 2012)

Einfach zu den Widgets und da ist eins mit den Namen "Sound search" das Dan auf die homescreen legen, eine inetverbindung ist vorausgesetzt.

PS: es liegt wohl an meinem Musikgeschmack  , denn bis Etz hat er jeden Radio Song gefunden


----------



## blackout24 (19. Juli 2012)

Meint ihr das AOKP und CM aus 4.1 noch mehr rausholen können was Leistung angeht?
Wie ist der Vergleich Stock 4.0.4 vs. einige Custom Roms was Performance angeht?


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juli 2012)

Gibt's hier eigentlich auch Leute, die ein Samsung Galaxy S Plus nutzen?


----------



## pibels94 (19. Juli 2012)

zumindest welche die das Galaxy S nutzen, ist ja quasi das Gleiche.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juli 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> zumindest welche die das Galaxy S nutzen, ist ja quasi das Gleiche.


 
Was das Aussehen angeht ja, was die Innereien angeht ist das S Plus komplett anders


----------



## Timsu (19. Juli 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das AOKP und CM aus 4.1 noch mehr rausholen können was Leistung angeht?
> Wie ist der Vergleich Stock 4.0.4 vs. einige Custom Roms was Performance angeht?


 Ich finde den Unterschied zw. Verschiedenen Roms von der Geschwindigkeit nicht so groß.
Einen (subjektiven) Geschwindigketisvorteil hat man aber meiner Meinung nach, wenn man alle Animationen doppelt so schnell abspielt.


lord_of_insekten schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich denn dieses Android 4.1 downloaden?
> 
> Ich hätte es nämlich auch gerne auf meinem I-Phone.


----------



## Captainchaotika (19. Juli 2012)

lord_of_insekten schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich denn dieses Android 4.1 downloaden?
> 
> Ich hätte es nämlich auch gerne auf meinem I-Phone.


 
Troll Kommentar


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juli 2012)

lord_of_insekten schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich denn dieses Android 4.1 downloaden?
> 
> Ich hätte es nämlich auch gerne auf meinem I-Phone.


 
Wahnsinn wie wenig Ahnung manche Leute haben


----------



## RainbowCrash (19. Juli 2012)

lord_of_insekten schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich denn dieses Android 4.1 downloaden?
> 
> Ich hätte es nämlich auch gerne auf meinem I-Phone.


 
Made my Day


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juli 2012)

lord_of_insekten schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich denn dieses Android 4.1 downloaden?
> 
> Ich hätte es nämlich auch gerne auf meinem I-Phone.


 
Eindeutig Top-Comment des Monats


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juli 2012)

Für den Post hat er sich extra angemeldet   

Und um den Herrn mal aufzuklären, das geht nicht und wird wahrscheinlich auch nie möglich sein. 

Wahrscheinlich aber einfach ein total lustiger Doppelaccount. ^^


----------



## Timsu (19. Juli 2012)

Es gibt schon frühe Alpha Versionen von Android auf dem iPhone.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juli 2012)

Aber bestimmt nur via Jailbreak oder?


----------



## Timsu (19. Juli 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bestimmt nur via Jailbreak oder?



Natürlich.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juli 2012)

Der Sinn von Android auf einem iPhone wird mir nicht ganz klar. Warum überteuerte billig Hardware kaufen wenn es qualitativ und leistungs mäßig bessere zum selben oder sogar niedrigeren preis gibt ...

Nexus Phones 4 Ever (Me = Nexus One, Nexus S und Galaxy Nexus User. Bald noch Nexus 7 )


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Juli 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nexus Phones 4 Ever


Besser kann mans gar nicht sagen 

Wird echt mal Zeit das das Nexus 7 bei uns rauskommt, gibts denn überhaupt schon ne Bestätigung für DE?


----------



## Leandros (20. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Besser kann mans gar nicht sagen
> 
> Wird echt mal Zeit das das Nexus 7 bei uns rauskommt, gibts denn überhaupt schon ne Bestätigung für DE?


 
Ja, soll im August oder so kommen. Hab mir eins aus US importiert, ist preiswerter. Kostet knapp 190€.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe nur, dass das nächste Nexus-Phone nicht wieder diese On-Screen-Tasten hat, die sind das einzige was mich am GNex stört...


----------



## Leandros (20. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass das nächste Nexus-Phone nicht wieder diese On-Screen-Tasten hat, die sind das einzige was mich am GNex stört...


 
Ja, es geht. Eigentlich kein schlechtes system, so kann man den Bildschirm größer machen und z.B bei Filmen die Tasten dann ausblenden. Man kann sie auch kleiner machen, modden etc. Bin eigentlich positiv überrascht von den dingern, fand die auch erst ********.


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Juli 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, soll im August oder so kommen. Hab mir eins aus US importiert, ist preiswerter. Kostet knapp 190€.


 
August wäre perfekt, da hab ich das Geld dafür auf jeden Fall 

@Klarostorix 
Ich weiß leider nicht wie´s da beim Galaxy Nexus aussieht aber ich denke einfach mal genauso. Die On-Screen Tasten haben mich mit ner Rom (Paranoid) mehr als überzeugt, ich hab zwar das Menü irgendwie nur 1 mal gefunden und dann nie wieder aber da wars ohne Probleme möglich festzulegen welche Tasten angezeigt werden sollen und welche nicht, jedoch weiß ich nicht wirklich was man da alles drauf legen kann  
Vielleicht hat ja Leandros da mehr Infos


----------



## Leandros (20. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> August wäre perfekt, da hab ich das Geld dafür auf jeden Fall
> 
> @Klarostorix
> Ich weiß leider nicht wie´s da beim Galaxy Nexus aussieht aber ich denke einfach mal genauso. Die On-Screen Tasten haben mich mit ner Rom (Paranoid) mehr als überzeugt, ich hab zwar das Menü irgendwie nur 1 mal gefunden und dann nie wieder aber da wars ohne Probleme möglich festzulegen welche Tasten angezeigt werden sollen und welche nicht, jedoch weiß ich nicht wirklich was man da alles drauf legen kann
> Vielleicht hat ja Leandros da mehr Infos


 
Was für nen Device? 
Mit z.B AOKP Rom kannst du die NavBar (also die OnScreen tasten) bis zum geht nicht mehr modden.


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Juli 2012)

Nexus S  Mal schauen wenn ich mal wieder die Rom änder, bin grade mit Jellybean mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Leandros (20. Juli 2012)

Bleib bei JB. Das ist es nicht wert zu wechseln. 
Musst etwas Geduld haben, dann wird es die ich mods auch für jb geben.


----------



## JackOnell (20. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand ne gute Wetterwidget Empfehlung?
Das widget vom arcs zeigt mir immer Regen.....


----------



## Hardwell (20. Juli 2012)

des liegt vielleicht dran dass es in letzter zeit auch so gut wie immer regnet 

aber die app von wetter.com soll auch nicht schlecht sein laut den bewertungen hab sie selber noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## pibels94 (20. Juli 2012)

denke auch dass es am überaus bescheidenen Wetter liegt


----------



## JackOnell (20. Juli 2012)

Ja genau das Wetter  deshalb habe ich auch trockene Augen und kein Dreck drin.
Sorry aber das passt gerade wie Faust aufs Auge.
Im Ernst es hat nie geregnet wenn das widget Regen sagte.


----------



## Biohazard92 (20. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass das nächste Nexus-Phone nicht wieder diese On-Screen-Tasten hat, die sind das einzige was mich am GNex stört...


 
Da scheiden sich die Geschmäcker, ich finde sie super, da sie sich treffsicher drücken lassen, beim Videoschauen verschwinden, sich der Anwendung anpassen (z.B. das Optionsmenü als 3 Punkte unten rechts eingeblendet werden) sie flexibel bei neueren Android-Versionen oder sogar von einem selbst angepasst werden könnten und ich Home-Buttons für eine Platzverschwendung sowie die meisten, gerade die von Samsung, als sehr hässlich empfinde. Das Galaxy Nexus hat einfach eine reine, perfekte Front-Ansicht.

Ich hoffe das alle neuen Nexus-Smartphones die Benachrichtigungs-LED behalten, die ist wirklich super.

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Captainchaotika (20. Juli 2012)

Ich mag auch die onscreentasten.

PS beautiful Widgets hat ein schönes wetter Widget.


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Juli 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ja genau das Wetter  deshalb habe ich auch trockene Augen und kein Dreck drin.
> Sorry aber das passt gerade wie Faust aufs Auge.
> Im Ernst es hat nie geregnet wenn das widget Regen sagte.


 
Es kommt halt auch immer drauf an wo das Widget seine Daten rauszieht


----------



## biohaufen (20. Juli 2012)

Boar, ich will ein offizielles JB !!! Obwohl ICS schon sehr flüssig läuft  --> SGSIII


----------



## Timsu (20. Juli 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Boar, ich will ein offizielles JB !!! Obwohl ICS schon sehr flüssig läuft  --> SGSIII


 
Für das Nexus S gibt es seit gestern/heute offizielles JB.
Ich finde schon, dass es wesentlich smoother läuft, die Spracherkennung ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## JackOnell (20. Juli 2012)

Kann es sein das die pcgh Forum app nicht mehr läuft?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Juli 2012)

Bescheinden läuft, ja. Garnicht läuft, nein. Bei mir läuft es gewohnt schlecht, aber es läuft.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juli 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die pcgh Forum app nicht mehr läuft?


 
Ich bekomme nen Error, wegen veraltetem Forenplugin.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Juli 2012)

Okay, jetzt gehts bei mir auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Timsu (20. Juli 2012)

Bei mir geht es auch den ganzen Tag nicht mehr.


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juli 2012)

Heute morgen gings noch..


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Heute morgen gings noch..


 
Jop, stimmt.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Juli 2012)

Geht immer noch nicht


----------



## eagle*23* (21. Juli 2012)

Gibts schon ein update für die App ?


----------



## Timsu (21. Juli 2012)

lord_of_insekten schrieb:


> Auf meinem I-Phone läufts perfekt!
> 
> Apple ftw


 
Sinnloser Post!
Es ging auch bei iOS nicht, jetzt geht es auch wieder unter Android.
Kennt jemand einen Videoplayer für Android, der nicht abstürzt wenn man einen 1TB großen Ordner öffnet?


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juli 2012)

App geht wieder


----------



## RainbowCrash (21. Juli 2012)

lord_of_insekten schrieb:


> Auf meinem I-Phone läufts perfekt!
> 
> Apple ftw


 
lolwut? Ich habs um ~13:30 auf meinem Eierpod probiert, ging genauso wenig.
Naja jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2012)

Ich nutze Tapatalk...da hat man keine Probleme  hat schon jemand einen JB Port für SGS getestet?!


----------



## lukyluke (22. Juli 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Sinnloser Post!
> Es ging auch bei iOS nicht, jetzt geht es auch wieder unter Android.
> Kennt jemand einen Videoplayer für Android, der nicht abstürzt wenn man einen 1TB großen Ordner öffnet?



Was hast du denn schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Timsu (22. Juli 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:


> Was hast du denn schon ausprobiert?


 
Hab bis jetzt den VLC Player sowie den integrierten vom ES Datei Explorer getestet.
Unter Jellybean schaff ich es aber sowieso nicht mehr SMB Freigaben lokal zu mounten
Vielleicht probier ich jetzt mal XBMC for Android, da kann man direkt auf Netzwerkordner zugreifen, allerdings gibt es noch keine fertige .apk, man muss selber kompilieren.


----------



## Hardwell (22. Juli 2012)

Der vlc player ist doch noch in beta stadium läuft der trotzdem stabil?


----------



## Timsu (22. Juli 2012)

new_devide schrieb:


> Der vlc player ist doch noch in beta stadium läuft der trotzdem stabil?


 
Bei mir ist er immer beim öffnen eines großen Oedners abgestürzt.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (26. Juli 2012)

Weis eigentlich einer von euch wann das Update für das SGS2 G rauskommt?


----------



## Daxelinho (26. Juli 2012)

Gibt es mittlerweile schon gute Custom ROM's für das GT-I9300 SGS3?


----------



## pibels94 (26. Juli 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Weis eigentlich einer von euch wann das Update für das SGS2 G rauskommt?


 
kannste ewig warten 



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile schon gute Custom ROM's für das GT-I9300 SGS3?


 
Root / Custom-ROMs / Modding für Samsung Galaxy S3 auf Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juli 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile schon gute Custom ROM's für das GT-I9300 SGS3?


 
is dann eigentlich die garantie weg wenn man ne custom rom drauf macht?


----------



## Papzt (26. Juli 2012)

Jup die ist dann erloschen


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juli 2012)

des is schlecht könnte man des dann irgendwie wieder in den auslieferungszustand zurücksetzen das es nicht auffällt?


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Juli 2012)

Jop, einfach eine Werks-ROM drüberziehen. Wenn das Phone allerdings hardwaremäßig defekt ist, könnte das schwierig werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2012)

Dann kann das aber auch  kaum Nachrprüfen.


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann kann das aber auch  kaum Nachrprüfen.


 

wenn man die stock rom wieder flasht und den counter auf null setzt sieht man gar nichts.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juli 2012)

Verändert sich nicht auch die Checksumme?


----------



## Timsu (26. Juli 2012)

Hat es von euch schon jemand geschafft XBMC für Android zu kompilieren?


----------



## Papzt (26. Juli 2012)

Ich frage mich immer noch warum alle denken, dass die Hersteller es nicht merkt wenn man den Counter zurück setzt. Ich habe schon dutzende Handys zurück bekommen wegen Custum Roms oder Kernels.


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Juli 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch warum alle denken, dass die Hersteller es nicht merkt wenn man den Counter zurück setzt. Ich habe schon dutzende Handys zurück bekommen wegen Custum Roms oder Kernels.


 

komisch, bei mir ist noch nie was zurück gekommen  naja schon, aber nicht wegen dem counter


----------



## batmaan (26. Juli 2012)

Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit zu surfen und dabei Musik auf YouTube zu hören?


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit zu surfen und dabei Musik auf YouTube zu hören?



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt..


----------



## biohaufen (27. Juli 2012)

Geht die PCGHX App eigentlich wieder ?


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2012)

Der Ausfall hat ungefähr einen Tag angedauert.


----------



## Papzt (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mal so grob schätze haben wir von Samsung und HTC so ca 100% der Geräte wieder bekommen wegen SW-Manipulation. Seltsame Sache.


----------



## lukyluke (29. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand ebendalls deutliche Probleme mit Android 4.0.3 beim.Galaxy S2? Der Akku wird in letzter Zeit teilweise noch mehr gefressen als sonst und es gibt einige Bugs und das Handy hängt sich öfters auf. Zum Beispiel wenn man viel mit Chrome surft. Die Tastatur spinnt oft beim sms schreiben, denn wenn ich jemanden antworten will, ist der erste Buchstabe klein. Schreibe ich einen Buchstaben und lösche diesen wieder ist die Tastatur dann auf große Schrift gewechselt! Teilweise wenn es dann mal von Anfang an groß schreibt, dann wird nicht nur der erste Buchstabe sondern auch der zweite groß geschrieben :/ es wurde nichts gemoddet oder geflasht. Das Handy wurde nach dem 4.0 Update aber gewipet, weil es Probleme gab!


----------



## Abufaso (29. Juli 2012)

Bei mir brechen in letzter Zeit merkwürdig viele Updates mit der Meldung "paketdatei ungültig" ab, was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2012)

Hatte ich vor kurzem nur bei eBay, alle anderen haben ganz normal geupdatet. Dachte das wäre ein Fehler von eBay, vielleicht hängt es bei Häufung aber auch mit den Google-Servern oder deren QA zusammen. Dürfte aber nichts bleibendes sein.


----------



## Abufaso (29. Juli 2012)

Manchmal erscheinen auch bereits upgedatete Apps wieder in der Liste für Updates und wollen dasselbe Update nochmal installieren??  Hat das hier noch einer?
HTC Evo 3D @ ICS


----------



## Timsu (29. Juli 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal erscheinen auch bereits upgedatete Apps wieder in der Liste für Updates und wollen dasselbe Update nochmal installieren??  Hat das hier noch einer?
> HTC Evo 3D @ ICS



Hatte ich beim Nexus S mit ICS auch manchmal. Unter JB ist es mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juli 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Hatte ich beim Nexus S mit ICS auch manchmal. Unter JB ist es mir noch nicht aufgefallen.



Das kenne ich, manchmal update ich ne App 4x am Tag


----------



## SliKuchen (29. Juli 2012)

kennt jemand ne gute Rom fürs Nexus S?


----------



## Timsu (29. Juli 2012)

Ich habe zurzeit eine frühe Cm10 Version drauf, diese läuft aber ziemlich stabil. 
Wechsle vielleicht bald auf diese, da ich schon unter ICS mit AOKP ziemlich zufrieden war:
[ROM - JRO03C - Updated: 29/07/2012] AOKP Kang - xda-developers


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. Juli 2012)

SliKuchen schrieb:


> kennt jemand ne gute Rom fürs Nexus S?


 
Jellybean


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal erscheinen auch bereits upgedatete Apps wieder in der Liste für Updates und wollen dasselbe Update nochmal installieren??  Hat das hier noch einer?
> HTC Evo 3D @ ICS



Hatte ich einige Male das Gefühl, dass es so wäre - andere Male jedoch waren einfach innerhalb weniger Tage oder sogar innerhalb eines Tages mehrere Versionen veröffentlicht worden.. musst du mal genauer auf die SW-Versionen bzw. Veröffentlichungsdaten schauen.


----------



## JackOnell (30. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand ne Rom Empfehlung für das desire hd ?


----------



## pibels94 (30. Juli 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Rom Empfehlung für das desire hd ?



wenn du vorerst auf die Kamera verzichten kannst:

[ROM][ICS] XxXBlackOutXxX | Sense 3.6 | ALL WORK [credits to Teams Blackout/Virtuous] - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juli 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ne Rom Empfehlung für das desire hd ?



ARHD - siehe Signatur. Wenn du sicher gehen willst, nimmst du 6.3.4, ansonsten 7.0.4 - da kann es allerdings sein, dass Kamera o.Ä. nicht funktioniert, dafür haste aber Sense 3.5. Oder du wartest noch ein bisschen, bald sollte ein ARHD ICS-Port fürs DHD kommen - offizielles ICS wurde ja leider eingestampft.. :/


----------



## JackOnell (30. Juli 2012)

Alles klar danke


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Juli 2012)

Heute hat mich der akku meines sgs3 echt überrascht 

Heute morgen auf der baustelle musik an und vor 15 min ausgemacht. Durchgehend gelaufen und noch 34% rest 

Mein altes S2 schafft das nicht...


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Juli 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Heute hat mich der akku meines sgs3 echt überrascht
> 
> Heute morgen auf der baustelle musik an und vor 15 min ausgemacht. Durchgehend gelaufen und noch 34% rest
> 
> Mein altes S2 schafft das nicht...


 
"altes" S2... Was manche für ein Problem haben


----------



## L3stat (31. Juli 2012)

Heute endlich mein HTC One X zur Konsole umfunktioniertVia MHL-Adapter an den Monitor,PS3 Controller per Bluetooth verbunden und ab ging es mit Shadow Gun dank Tegra 3 Innereien


----------



## pibels94 (2. August 2012)

L3stat schrieb:


> Heute endlich mein HTC One X zur Konsole umfunktioniertVia MHL-Adapter an den Monitor,PS3 Controller per Bluetooth verbunden und ab ging es mit Shadow Gun dank Tegra 3 Innereien



gute Idee, würde ich auch gerne machen, scheitert am PS3 Controller


----------



## Papzt (2. August 2012)

Bei mir an der BT Fähigkeit von NES/SNES/PS controllern


----------



## pibels94 (3. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Bei mir an der BT Fähigkeit von NES/SNES/PS controllern



dann organisier dir einen Micro-USB Adapter  brauchst dann allerdings noch einen Switch für den MHL Port ^^


----------



## Elvantoro (3. August 2012)

Playstore keine Serververbindung 

Seit heute habe ich den Cyanogenmod 9 auf dem Galaxy S I9000 (cm-9-20120803-NIGHTLY-galaxysmtd ) 

nur leider laufen die Googel Apps nicht. Habe schon einige ausprobiert.
gapps-ics-20120317-signed.zip als letztes 
Aber bei allen die gleichen probleme. 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## pibels94 (3. August 2012)

Normalerweise kriegst du irgendwann eine Verbindung zum Playstore, lad am besten mal bei Chip oder so die aktuelle APK. Dann wirst du beim ersten Aufruf des Stores gefragt welche GApps du installieren möchtest


----------



## Elvantoro (3. August 2012)

Daran liegt es leider nicht. Es ist auch so das alle anderen Google App keine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen können.


----------



## turbosnake (5. August 2012)

Ich wunder er mich etwas darüber das mein Handy recht warm wird, Mir ist das vorallem aufgefallen wenn ich das auflade und auf meinem Bett Spiele drauf Spiele. Dabei liegt es zT auf der Matratze.
Jetzt habe ich Angst das mir das Handy um die Ohren fliegt, weil im Akku kein Kurzschluss hat/verursacht.


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. August 2012)

Das das Teil warm wird unterm zocken ist ganz normal, n Arbeitskollege hat n iPhone 4 und das Teil wird nicht nur warm sondern richtig heiß


----------



## L3stat (5. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich wunder er mich etwas darüber das mein Handy recht warm wird, Mir ist das vorallem aufgefallen wenn ich das auflade und auf meinem Bett Spiele drauf Spiele. Dabei liegt es zT auf der Matratze.
> Jetzt habe ich Angst das mir das Handy um die Ohren fliegt, weil im Akku kein Kurzschluss hat/verursacht.


 Aufladen+ Spielen belastet den Akku eben stark.Da komme ich manchmal auf fast 60 ° Akku bei meinem


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2012)

Wie würdet ihr die folgenden miteinander vergleichen? Galaxy S2, Galaxy Nexus und HTC One S. 
Welches findet ihr am empfehlenwertesten, bzw wo sind die Stärken der Einzelnen?
Thx


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. August 2012)

Galaxy Nexus, alleine schon weils n Nexus Gerät ist  Immer Updates, immer als erster, Vanilla Android, dadurch auch oft schneller als andere. Mein Nexus S hat z.B. auch schon ein Update auf JB bekommen während andere sogar noch auf ICS warten


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2012)

Hat das Nexus auch schon Jb?


----------



## Timsu (5. August 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das Nexus auch schon Jb?



Ja, sowohl Gnex als auch Nexus S.


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2012)

Unterscheiden sich die 3 von der Hardware? Immerhin ist das One S im Vergleich ja doch ziemlich neu..


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. August 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Hat das Nexus auch schon Jb?


 Die Fragen entfallen beim Nexus, du bekommst die Updates sowieso vor allen anderen 



Abufaso schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich die 3 von der Hardware? Immerhin ist das One S im Vergleich ja doch ziemlich neu..


 
One S
Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 (MSM8260A)
1,5 GHz Dual-Core-CPU
Adreno 225 Grafikchip   *RAM* 1 GB

S2
*Prozessor* Samsung-Intrinsity Exynos S5PV310 (i9100G = TI OMAP 4430)
 1,2 GHz Dual-Core-CPU
*RAM* 837 MB

Galaxy Nexus

*Prozessor* Hauptprozessor: ARM Cortex-A9, Texas Instruments OMAP 4460 CPU mit 2×1,5 GHz, auf 2×1,2 GHz heruntergetaktet
Grafik-Prozessor: Imagination Technologies PowerVR SGX 540 GPU mit 304 Mhz
*RAM* 1 GB


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2012)

Also liegen sie ziemlich gleich auf, (bis auf den RAM beim S2), den Taktunterschied von 300MHz bemerkt man im Alltagsbetrieb doch nicht oder?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. August 2012)

Autsch, das mit dem RAM bei den drei Geräten hat einen großen, großen, großen, großen Denkfehler. Das S2 hat genauso viel RAm wie Nexus und 1S, nämlich 1 GB. Nur, Rainbow, du hast die Größe nach Abzug des VRAMs gepostet. Das Nexus und das 1S haben ebenfalls keinen VRAM, wie eigentlich alle Smartphones. Die haben auch nur um die 800-850MB. Das Nexus hat sogar am Wenigsten nutzbaren RAM, da HD ganz schön viel RAM benötigt. Da wird kaum mehr als 750 MB zur Verfügung stehen.

Dann, Abufaso, hast du noch die Architektur vergessen. Bei roher CPU-Leistung ist das 1S ein ganzes Stück schneller als die Kollegen Nexus und S2, da der Snapdragon S4 bereits auf 28µm basiert. Nexus und S2 sind nochmal ne Stufe höher, ich glaube 45µm. Da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Könnten auch 36µm oder so sein. Jedenfalls ist das 1S mit 800 MHz wohl noch schneller als das S2 mit 1200 MHz, wenn auch nicht mehr so viel.  Das Nexus ist von allen dreien wohl sogar das langsamste. Die Nexus-Serie ist eigentlich für Entwickler gedacht. Da kommt die zum entwickeln beste Hardware rein. Und das ist in Googles Augen nicht die Beste. Die CPU ist etwa auf dem Stand vom S2, die GPU allerdings ein ganzes Stück langsamer als die in meinem Sensation. Die HD-Auflösung unterstützt das natürlich wenig. 

Von der Hardware her ist also das 1S das beste Gerät. Nur in der Auflösung ist das Nexus am Besten.


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2012)

Danke schonmal  
Ich hab gehört dass das One S ein Pentile Display oder so hat (die anderen nicht?), ist das ein Nachteil? Warum würde es HTC dann verbauen??


----------



## Klarostorix (5. August 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Danke schonmal
> Ich hab gehört dass das One S ein Pentile Display oder so hat (die anderen nicht?), ist das ein Nachteil? Warum würde es HTC dann verbauen??


 
Also ich habe bei meinem Samsung Galaxy S Plus auch ein Pentile-Display und habe kein Problem damit. Manche Leute können das gar nicht haben, andere stört es nicht, das ist sehr subjektiv. Schau dir das Handy doch einfach mal bei Saturn oder so an und mach dir selbst ein Bild.


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2012)

Was kann man denn eventuell sehen? Schlechte Farben oder Auflösung?


----------



## Klarostorix (5. August 2012)

Eine Pentile-Matrix macht das Bild minimal unschärfer als eine normale RGB-Matrix.


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. August 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> txt


 Copy&Paste von Wikipedia 
Ich behaupte einfach mal das man beim Nexus nichts von der langsameren Hardware bemerkt dank Vanilla Android, kommt mir zumindest bei meinem S so vor


----------



## Iceananas (5. August 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Was kann man denn eventuell sehen? Schlechte Farben oder Auflösung?


 
Ein Tipp, geh zu Tmobile/Vodafone/Media Markt und schau dir das selber an. Der Unterschied ist schon recht groß. Ich habe mal mein Sensation miit einem One S verglichen (gleiche Pixeldichte auf dem Papier), das Display vom One S ist deutlich gröber trotz gleicher Auflösung. Beim Pentile haben die einzelnen Pixeln weniger Subpixeln, daher sehen die Ränder zwischen den Pixeln auch größer aus. Dafür hat das AMOLED vom One S ganz andere Vorteile (perfekter Schwarzwert und damit der gigantische Kontrast...), aber auf Dauer würde mich das grieselige Bild doch stören (wenn man SLCD gewohnt ist). Ab einer Auflösung von 1280x720 sieht man vom Pentile aber nicht mehr sooo viel.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. August 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:
			
		

> Copy&Paste von Wikipedia
> Ich behaupte einfach mal das man beim Nexus nichts von der langsameren Hardware bemerkt dank Vanilla Android, kommt mir zumindest bei meinem S so vor



Das glaube ich auch. Aber wenn du grafikaufwenige Spiele zockst, dann macht das UI wenig aus. Und da schneidet das Nexus Recht schlecht ab. Das S2 jedoch, wegen WVGA, am Besten. Und wenn der Mist wirklich von Wikipedia stammt, dann editiere es bitte.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr die folgenden miteinander vergleichen? Galaxy S2, Galaxy Nexus und HTC One S.
> Welches findet ihr am empfehlenwertesten, bzw wo sind die Stärken der Einzelnen?
> Thx


 
Ich wuerde keines der aufgelisteten kaufen. Hol dir das HTC One X. Es ist den Aufpreis aufjeden Fall Wert, eins der besten Smartphones aktuell.



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Autsch, das mit dem RAM bei den drei Geräten hat einen großen, großen, großen, großen Denkfehler. Das S2 hat genauso viel RAm wie Nexus und 1S, nämlich 1 GB. Nur, Rainbow, du hast die Größe nach Abzug des VRAMs gepostet. Das Nexus und das 1S haben ebenfalls keinen VRAM, wie eigentlich alle Smartphones. Die haben auch nur um die 800-850MB. Das Nexus hat sogar am Wenigsten nutzbaren RAM, da HD ganz schön viel RAM benötigt. Da wird kaum mehr als 750 MB zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Dann, Abufaso, hast du noch die Architektur vergessen. Bei roher CPU-Leistung ist das 1S ein ganzes Stück schneller als die Kollegen Nexus und S2, da der Snapdragon S4 bereits auf 28µm basiert. Nexus und S2 sind nochmal ne Stufe höher, ich glaube 45µm. Da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Könnten auch 36µm oder so sein. Jedenfalls ist das 1S mit 800 MHz wohl noch schneller als das S2 mit 1200 MHz, wenn auch nicht mehr so viel.  Das Nexus ist von allen dreien wohl sogar das langsamste. Die Nexus-Serie ist eigentlich für Entwickler gedacht. Da kommt die zum entwickeln beste Hardware rein. Und das ist in Googles Augen nicht die Beste. Die CPU ist etwa auf dem Stand vom S2, die GPU allerdings ein ganzes Stück langsamer als die in meinem Sensation. Die HD-Auflösung unterstützt das natürlich wenig.
> 
> Von der Hardware her ist also das 1S das beste Gerät. Nur in der Auflösung ist das Nexus am Besten.


 
Die Leistung der Smartphones finde ich nicht ganz so wichtig. Auch das Samsung Galaxy Nexus hat mehr als genug Leistung wenn mann nicht darauf zocken will, und zocken am Samrtphone finde ich recht sinnlos, wegen der schrott Grafik und der erbaermlichen Steuerung. Ich wuerde das Samsung Galaxy Nexus nicht so kritisch sehen, ist ein sehr gutes Smartphone. 

Das Samsung Galaxy Nexus unterstuezt den Android Accessory Modus. Damit kann mann Android Zubehoer anschliessen das ADK 2.0 kompatibel ist. Das geht bei den anderen aufgelisteten Handys nicht soweit ich weiss.

Dennoch wuerde ich gleicht zum HTC One X greifen, finde es ist den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## Timsu (5. August 2012)

Ich würde obwohl es Hardwaremäßig nicht das allerbeste ist, das Galaxy Nexus nehmen.
Wenn man einmal ein Nexus hat lernt man schnell die Software zu schätzen, welche die etwas schlechtere Hardware "überbietet".
Auch gibt es bei XDA eine große Community.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (5. August 2012)

Hi Leute, gibt es eigentlich eine kamera app wo man die belichtungszeit/aufnahmezeit einstellen kann?


----------



## Klarostorix (5. August 2012)

Ich würde auch zum Galaxy Nexus greifen. Die Hardware reicht dicke (bin kein Zocker, nur gelegentlich Rätsel oder so), schnelle Updates, großes Display und ein Super-AMOLED-Fan war ich schon immer


----------



## batmaan (6. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ich würde obwohl es Hardwaremäßig nicht das allerbeste ist, das Galaxy Nexus nehmen.
> Wenn man einmal ein Nexus hat lernt man schnell die Software zu schätzen, welche die etwas schlechtere Hardware "überbietet".
> Auch gibt es bei XDA eine große Community.


 

100% einverstanden auch wenn das Nexus 60€ teurer geworden ist,l seit JB.


----------



## Abufaso (6. August 2012)

Danke soweit.
Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee wo man sich das Galaxy Nexus mal anschauen kann? Bei Saturn, MM ist das nicht zu finden..



			
				thysol schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wuerde keines der aufgelisteten kaufen. Hol dir das HTC One X.



Das finde ich zu groß, und ein wenig teuer atm auch.


----------



## pibels94 (6. August 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Danke soweit.
> Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee wo man sich das Galaxy Nexus mal anschauen kann? Bei Saturn, MM ist das nicht zu finden..
> 
> 
> ...



kannst bei o2 zum Beispiel schauen, die haben dort eins rum stehen...


Teuer ist relativ, du wirst auf jeden Fall die nächsten Jahre ausreichend versorgt sein ^^ Größe ist Geschmacks-/ und Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Timsu (6. August 2012)

Kurze Frage:
Darf man ein Handy, welches bei einem Vertrag dabei ist, ohne Simkarte vor Abschluss der Vertragslaufzeit bei z.b ebay verkaufen?


----------



## Klarostorix (6. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Darf man ein Handy, welches bei einem Vertrag dabei ist, ohne Simkarte vor Abschluss der Vertragslaufzeit bei z.b ebay verkaufen?


 
Normalerweise ist das erlaubt.


----------



## Papzt (6. August 2012)

Die Verträge sind ja so geregelt, dass du nach den 24 Monaten das Handy bezahlt hast. Außer bei Base, da musst du dein Handy unter Umständen zurück geben oder auslösen sozusagen


----------



## batmaan (6. August 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Danke soweit.
> Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee wo man sich das Galaxy Nexus mal anschauen kann? Bei Saturn, MM ist das nicht zu finden..
> 
> 
> ...


 

das one x kostet 150€ mehr, das ist schon ordentlich. MM sieht das Nexus als Auslaufware an, weil es sich nicht gut verkauft haben soll ( laut MM Mitarbeiter ). Geh zu o2, die haben da welche. Telekom auch soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2012)

Das es sich nicht so gut verkauft, liegt aber nicht am Gerät sondern am Marketing.


----------



## batmaan (6. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das es sich nicht so gut verkauft, liegt aber nicht am Gerät sondern am Marketing.


 

Und weil wie viele mit der Vanilla UI nicht klar kamen als mit Touchwiz. Aussage von MM Arbeiter.


----------



## pibels94 (7. August 2012)

wobei Touchwiz einfach zum  ist


----------



## Papzt (7. August 2012)

Aber es ist bunt!!! Und iPhone mäßig


----------



## batmaan (7. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Aber es ist bunt!!! Und iPhone mäßig


 

genau das denken sich viele Samsung Käufer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Android generell ist bunt. Wäre ja auch schade wenn nicht, sonst hätte ich nicht viel von meinem Amoled  

Ich finde das vorallem das Vanilla Android absolut hässlich aussieht, TW dagegen auf jedenfall schöner. Wobei ich persönlich sowieso nicht von MIUI wegkomme


----------



## Papzt (7. August 2012)

Naja deswegen habe ich es ja gesagt  Von all den komischen UIs ist TW am schlimmsten. Aber muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden was er sich an tut.


----------



## pibels94 (8. August 2012)

ich bin mit Venom Rom auf meinem HOX unterwegs, relativ dezent und schlicht


----------



## GoZoU (9. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wobei ich persönlich sowieso nicht von MIUI wegkomme


 Weil es so schön nach iPhone aussieht? 

Das gute an Android ist doch, dass man die Freiheit besitzt das ROM seinen Wünschen anzupassen - sowohl optisch als auch funktional. Wobei TW wirklich Mist ist und man getrost 50% oder mehr der mitgelieferten Apps löschen kann.


----------



## DrDave (9. August 2012)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Weil es so schön nach iPhone aussieht?
> 
> Das gute an Android ist doch, dass man die Freiheit besitzt das ROM seinen Wünschen anzupassen - sowohl optisch als auch funktional. Wobei TW wirklich Mist ist und man getrost 50% oder mehr der mitgelieferten Apps löschen kann.


 
Schön nach Iphone? Klärt mich auf
Bin noch sehr zufrieden mit meinem i9000. Das Dark Knight Rom, der Devil 3 Kernel und der Nova Launcher erledigen den Rest


----------



## GoZoU (9. August 2012)

Kein App-Drawer und alle Apps auf dem Homescreen, ganz iPhone-like. Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass das ROM an sich schlecht ist, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre basiert es auch auf CM.


----------



## Timsu (9. August 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Schön nach Iphone? Klärt mich auf
> und der Nova Launcher erledigen den Rest


 Apex ist doch viel besser


GoZoU schrieb:


> basiert es auch auf CM.


Glaube auf AOSP, wobei das CM Team eine große Mitarbeit leistet.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## DrDave (9. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Apex ist doch viel besser


 
Kann man da die Animationen auch beschleunigen?
Ansonsten läuft er auch gut, da ich jedoch nicht so auf die Animationen steh ist der Nova mit der schneller als das Licht Einstellung genau das richtige


----------



## Papzt (9. August 2012)

Ts nichts geht über den Nova. Donate und schon hat man den besten verfügbaren Launcher  da können auch Apex, Go, AWD usw nicht mithalten. 
Ist aber, wie alles andere auch, Geschmackssache


----------



## Abufaso (9. August 2012)

Ich hab gerade mal diesen Nova Launcjer ausprobiert und der sieht ja mal echt geil aus  
Angenehmer als Sense und endlich auch dieser bewegliche Hintergrund


----------



## batmaan (9. August 2012)

was habt ihr alle mit euren oberflächlichen? wenn dann sense, sonst nur vanilla ui. nexus ftw


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. August 2012)

So denk ich auch. Nur: Sense oder Vanilla. Glamour oder Speed. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Papzt (9. August 2012)

Naja ansonsten ist es ja Vanilla.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. August 2012)

Ganz klar Sense.


----------



## Hardwell (10. August 2012)

Wo ist der unterschied zwischen vanilla und sense?


----------



## Papzt (10. August 2012)

Vanilla ist quasi die blanke Android Oberfläche und Sense ist der hässliche Schrott von HTC


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> und Sense ist der hässliche Schrott von HTC


 
Steinigt ihn! Er hat Jehova gesagt! 
Sense ist weitaus schöner als sein "Konkurrent" TouchWitz.


----------



## Papzt (10. August 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Steinigt ihn! Er hat Jehova gesagt!
> Sense ist weitaus schöner als sein "Konkurrent" TouchWitz.


 Jawohl! 
Hast eventuell recht, Sense mag hübscher sein als TW (was nicht wirklich schwer ist), aber dennoch ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass es hässlicher Schrott ist


----------



## Timsu (10. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Jawohl!
> Hast eventuell recht, Sense mag hübscher sein als TW (was nicht wirklich schwer ist), aber dennoch ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass es hässlicher Schrott ist



Gerade die alten Sense Versionen waren extrem hässlich, die aktuellen kommen aber trotzdem nicht an Vanilla heran.


----------



## JackOnell (10. August 2012)

Da muss ich sagen das ich richtig von der Sony Ericsson Oberfläche angetan bin.
Was Samsung und HTC bietet finde ich persönlich nicht so gut.


----------



## Timsu (10. August 2012)

Mit einem anderen Launcher entspricht Sony fast genau Vanilla. (Abgesehen davon, dass ein Haufen sinnlose Programme vorinstalliert sind)


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Sense ist der hässliche Schrott von HTC


/sign



JackOnell schrieb:


> Da muss ich sagen das ich richtig von der Sony Ericsson Oberfläche angetan bin.
> Was Samsung und HTC bietet finde ich persönlich nicht so gut.


 
Gibt nix schlimmeres bei Android als Sony


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. August 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Gibt nix schlimmeres bei Android als Sony


 
Doch, LG.


----------



## JackOnell (10. August 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:
			
		

> /sign
> 
> Gibt nix schlimmeres bei Android als Sony



Und weshalb wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Timsu (10. August 2012)

Ich finde es bei Sony ab Android 4 ziemlich gut gelöst.
Sobald man den Launcher wechselt und vorinstallierte Apps (Golf, UEFA....) löscht kommt es im meiner persönlichen Rangliste direkt nach Vanilla, noch vor Sense


----------



## Papzt (11. August 2012)

Ahh Leute Galaxy Nexus oder One S? Könnte sie kostenlos bekommen durch eine Vertragsverlängerung. Was meint ihr? Das Display vom Nexus ist natürlich Sahne gegen das des HTC. Dafür ist der S4 im HTC schneller als die CPU im Nexus...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. August 2012)

Was machst du denn so mit dem Telefon? Beim Zocken würde ich das One S empfehlen, beim Browsen eher das Nexus. Warst du nicht eigentlich gegen Sense?


----------



## Papzt (11. August 2012)

Ja hast recht. naja als erstes käme eine Custom ohne Sense drauf, das ist ja klar. Es ist halt echt schwer zu sagen. Die Sache ist auch noch, dass es ja wesentlich schneller mit den Updates geht beim Nexus. Und im allgemeinen ist es bei mir eine Mischung aus browsen und zocken. Die frage, die mich wirklich" quält" ist, ob ich es bereuen würde nicht das weitaus bessere Display gewählt zu haben


----------



## Timsu (11. August 2012)

Nimm das Gnex.


----------



## Papzt (11. August 2012)

Hm zum Glück habe ich noch ein paar Tage zeit mir die genau an zu gucken. 
Ich weiß, ich sollte ihn nicht füttern, aber das muss gesagt werden: ...ich will kein Spielzeug


----------



## Abufaso (11. August 2012)

Ich würd glaub ich das Nexus nehmen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. August 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch das Nexus nehmen.


----------



## Papzt (11. August 2012)

Gut. Habe ich eh hintendiert. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt seid ihr schuld !!  Ach ja... schade, dass mein SGS dann abgelöst wird. Hat mir sehr zuverlässig gedient


----------



## DrDave (11. August 2012)

Ja das SGS ist schon ein gutes Stück Technik
Was hattest du auf dem laufen?


----------



## Klarostorix (11. August 2012)

Ich hätte auch das Nexus genommen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Gut. Habe ich eh hintendiert. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt seid ihr schuld !!  Ach ja... schade, dass mein SGS dann abgelöst wird. Hat mir sehr zuverlässig gedient



Fallen denn keine anderen Geräte in die engere Auswahl, wie das HTC One X oder das SGS3?


----------



## Papzt (11. August 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ja das SGS ist schon ein gutes Stück Technik
> Was hattest du auf dem laufen?


Mein SGS würde ich auf eine Stufe mit meinem Nokia 3310 stellen  also...vom zufriedenheitsgrad her CM7 (verschiedenen Versionen) und dann SlimICS


Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch das Nexus genommen.


 Ich hab mich schon entschieden, das GNex wird es zu 100% 


Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Fallen denn keine anderen Geräte in die engere Auswahl, wie das HTC One X oder das SGS3?


ich hätte beide zur Auswahl. Auch das LG 4xHD. Aber 1. das One X wäre zu teuer, das LG...ist eben ein LG und das SGS3 naja. Ich würde es für 4,95 bekommen, aber es gefällt mir sowas von überhaupt nicht. Technisch super, aber das Design...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. August 2012)

Laut Geizhals ist das 1X nur gute 50€ teurer als das 1S. Wenn du die irgendwo her bekommst, dann lass GNex und 1S in der Ecke liegen. 

Ansonsten sollte das GNex wohl besser zu dir passen. Bedenke nur, dass es mit NOVA 4, wenn es denn man rauskommt, schon ziemlich, ziemlich eng werden kann.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. August 2012)

Frage, die mich auch gerade beschäftigt .. One X in weiß oder schwarz?
Sache ist die, ich hatte jetzt 2 Jahre ein schwarzes DHD, darum ist mir nach was anderem zumute - ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob so ein weißes Phone nicht weiblich wirkt. 
Oder ist sowas seit dem weißen iPhone 4 Vergangenheit?


----------



## Papzt (11. August 2012)

Jaaa....so kaufen kann ich es mir momentan garnicht. Geht nur um die Vertragsverlängerung, da es da günstiger ist...vermeindlich


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. August 2012)

Weiblich nicht, eher schwul. 

Ich bin gegen das weiße 1X. Ganz einfach weil nicht nur das Display an sich schwarz ist, sondern auch ein gewisser Rahmen drum herum. Das sieht, meiner Meinung nach, ziemlich bescheuert aus. Außerdem sieht man auf weißen Smartphones/Tablets jeden Fleck. Mal kurz geschwitzt oder mit der anderen Hand in der Chipstüte/Hose gehangen und schon hat man das Malheur.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. August 2012)

Hm, schwul.. das ist aber hart. 

Ja klar, aber auf einem weißen Auto sieht man genauso den Schmutz viel früher und stärker - trotzdem sieht man viele weiße Autos, weil es tw. echt gut aussieht. Und ganz im Ernst - ich fand diesen Schwarz/Weiß-Kontrast ends nice. ^^ 
Aber n bissel haste halt auch recht..


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. August 2012)

Geht nix über weiße Handy´s, wollte mein Nexus S auch unbedingt in weiß


----------



## Klarostorix (11. August 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Geht nix über weiße Handy´s, wollte mein Nexus S auch unbedingt in weiß



Lass mich raten: Du bist weiblich und 15 Jahre alt *duckundweg*


----------



## Heretic (12. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

Hab mir vor kurzem ein S3 gegönnt.

Hätte dazu mal bzg Android ne frage..

Ist es wirklich so notwenig , dass ich ein Samsung und google Konto machen musste.

Was ist der Unterschied vom Playstore und dem Samsung Store ? Ich komm da noch nicht so klar...

Ps: Kennt sich zufällig einer mit Akkus des S3 aus ?


----------



## EnergyCross (12. August 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so notwenig , dass ich ein Samsung und google Konto machen musste.



Google ja, wenn du den market benutzen willst. Samsung eben um in den samsung store zu kommen



Heretic schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied vom Playstore und dem Samsung Store ? Ich komm da noch nicht so klar...



im samsung store gibt es teilweiße spiele oder anwendungen kostenlos, die im google playstore kosten.



Heretic schrieb:


> Ps: Kennt sich zufällig einer mit Akkus des S3 aus ?



was genau willst du wissen? 2100 mAh, hält bei mir gut 2 tage bei normaler benutzung


----------



## Heretic (12. August 2012)

Schonmal Danke für deine Antwort.

Bzgl dem Akku. Ok das bestätigt auch meine Erfahrung. Hab mir das schon so gedacht.

Trotzdem wollte ich mal fragen was ihr hierzu sagt 

Hochleistungsakku für Samsung Galaxy S3 4600 mAh und Rückcover in Weiß :: MobileFun.de

Power Bank Samsung Galaxy S3 Hülle 2200 mAh :: MobileFun.de

Nicht , dass mir der normale Akku nicht reicht. Aber ich bin teils viel Unterwegs und muss viel Telefonieren , sodass ich zusammen mit meiner vergesslichkeit manchmal in kleine Strom Probleme komme XD
Hatte ich aber auch mit meine Alten Handy und nem Iphone auch so obwohl ich sehr auf die Stromeinstellungen geachtet habe.

Oder Lohnt es sich mehr das Geld in eine KFZ ladegerät zu stecken... ?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. August 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so notwenig , dass ich ein Samsung und google Konto machen musste.


 
"Musste" bedeutet, dass du es schon hast.  Ja, ein Google-Konto ist notwendig, da du sonst keinen Zugriff auf den Google Play Store hättest. Und dann hättest du nur die vorinstallierten Apps und damit kein "richtiges" Smartphone.



Heretic schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied vom Playstore und dem Samsung Store ? Ich komm da noch nicht so klar...


 
Der Play Store ist der offizielle Marktplatz von Google, der ehemals "Market" hieß. Da findest du die größte Ansammlung an Apps, was jetzt um die 650.000 sind. Der Samsung Store ist der Store von Samsung, der installiert ist, da du ein Samsung-Gerät hast. Da wird von den Samsung-Mitarbeitern immer was schönes angeboten, was die für toll halten, was man aber wahrscheinlich auch im Play Store bekommt. Den kannst du also vernachlässigen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. August 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Du bist weiblich und 15 Jahre alt *duckundweg*


 Total daneben  männlich und in 5 Wochen und 5 Tagen 17


----------



## Klarostorix (12. August 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Total daneben  männlich und in 5 Wochen und 5 Tagen 17


 
Immerhin bist du aus Bayern


----------



## EnergyCross (12. August 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Der Samsung Store ist der Store von Samsung, der installiert ist, da du ein Samsung-Gerät hast. Da wird von den Samsung-Mitarbeitern immer was schönes angeboten, was die für toll halten, was man aber wahrscheinlich auch im Play Store bekommt. Den kannst du also vernachlässigen.


 

naja ganz vernachlässigen würde ich nicht. hab da zum beispiel damals Death Space, Asphalt 5 (oder 6?) und ein paar andere gute games von Gameloft kostenlos holen können. ab und zu reinschauen lohnt sich


----------



## Whoosaa (12. August 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin bist du aus Bayern



Ha, sieht man in der App gar nicht. Gute Sache, damit ist die Entscheidung gefallen.


----------



## biohaufen (17. August 2012)

Hmm, na super mein S3 ist in Reperatur und sitze jetzt mit meinem Desire hier, ist irgendwie geschrumpft das Desire


----------



## Hardwell (18. August 2012)

was is na bei deim s3 kaputt?

meins funktioniert bis jetzt ohne probleme


----------



## JackOnell (18. August 2012)

Hat schon jemand das neue Update, bzw den bugfix beim Arc S installiert und könnte was zu sagen ?
Ich selber nutze noch Gb und möchte erst zu ICS wechseln wenn alles bugfrei läuft.


----------



## GoZoU (18. August 2012)

Hat schon jemand von euch Spirit FM mit CM10 getestet?


----------



## Papzt (18. August 2012)

Läuft aufm SGS problemlos


----------



## biohaufen (18. August 2012)

new_devide schrieb:


> was is na bei deim s3 kaputt?
> 
> meins funktioniert bis jetzt ohne probleme


 
Nichts kaputt, aber es hat sich sehr viel Staub am Displayrand angesammelt (Unschön), der Rahmen war nicht richtig lackiert und bei der Lautsprecherwippe ist ein Stück Farbe ab!


----------



## Papzt (18. August 2012)

Also Produktionsfehler.


----------



## Abufaso (18. August 2012)

Gerade ein sehr amüsantes Erlebnis gehabt, ich hab mir bei MM den Unterschied zwischen dem i9100 und i9100G erklären lassen. Seine Antwort war dass die G Version LTE unterstützen würde.  
Als ich dann gefragt hab ob die sich innerlich entscheiden, ob vielleicht der Prozessor ein anderer sei, meinte er nur "Nene, genau dasselbe". Zur Wärmeentwicklung konnte er überhaupt nichts sagen und die Akkulaufzeit sei auch identisch.
Manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl, dass ich da nicht hingehen sollte ohne mich vorher gründlich zu informieren -.- Wozu stehen diese Verkäufer da eigentlich rum...


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2012)

Ich kauf schon lange nichts mehr beim MM und Saturn.
Die Beratung in den Foren ist viel besser und beim Onlinehändler ist es in den meisten Fällen auch günstiger.
Der Lagerbestand und die Garantieabwicklung ist auch eine Katastrophe.

Eine richtige Fachberatung kann man bei denen einfach nicht erwarten.
Zeitweise würd ich den Lehrberuf der Verkäufer auf auf Metzger oder Bäcker schätzen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. August 2012)

Ich würde nicht mal nen Lehrberuf vorraus setzten, n Kumpel von mir hat 0 Plan von PC´s & Co und arbeitet jetzt dann bei MediMax in der PC-Abteilung


----------



## Papzt (18. August 2012)

> Ich würde nicht mal nen Lehrberuf vorraus setzten, n Kumpel von mir hat 0 Plan von PC´s & Co und arbeitet jetzt dann bei MediMax in der PC-Abteilung


Der GRund aus dem ich bei Satur in Hannover Hausverbot hab


----------



## GoZoU (18. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Läuft aufm SGS problemlos


 
Hm OK, bei mir tut sich in Sachen Empfang leider nichts. Ich muss auch bestehen, ich beschäftige mich das erste Mal mit der APP. Gibt es was Bestimmtes bei den Einstellungen zu beachten?


----------



## Papzt (18. August 2012)

Ich dachte du kennst die?!  Ich hab sie nur heruntergeladen und angemacht, meine PLZ eingegeben und Radio gehört


----------



## Klarostorix (18. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Der GRund aus dem ich bei Satur in Hannover Hausverbot hab



Respekt, wie hast du das angestellt?


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. August 2012)

Ich war auch schon kurz davor, hab mir mit nem anderen Kumpel n paar Laptops angeschaut und mit dem drüber diskutiert dann hat uns ne Kundin gefragt ob wir die beraten können. Keine Minute später kam der "Mann vom Fach" und hat uns mit Hausverbot gedroht wenn wir weiter die Kunden "belästigen"


----------



## Papzt (18. August 2012)

> Respekt, wie hast du das angestellt?


War ein Junge mit seinem Großvater. Der kleine ( ich schätze 14) sollte sienen ersten Rechner bekommen und ich habe die beiden besser beraten. Das hat dem Verkäufer da nciht gefallen


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. August 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich war auch schon kurz davor, hab mir mit nem anderen Kumpel n paar Laptops angeschaut und mit dem drüber diskutiert dann hat uns ne Kundin gefragt ob wir die beraten können. Keine Minute später kam der "Mann vom Fach" und hat uns mit Hausverbot gedroht wenn wir weiter die Kunden "belästigen"





Papzt schrieb:


> War ein Junge mit seinem Großvater. Der kleine ( ich schätze 14) sollte sienen ersten Rechner bekommen und ich habe die beiden besser beraten. Das hat dem Verkäufer da nciht gefallen


Klasse  Dachte schon ich wär der einzige der das macht  
Wollt eigentlich nur schnell nach was Fragen im MediaMarkt und hab dann nach paar Sätzen von diesem PC-Fuzi mal so meine Kommentare dazu gegeben.
Hat nicht lang gedauert und die Kundin hat mir zugehört und den Verkäufer links liegen lassen und nach ca. ner viertel Stunde doch beschlossen lieber im Internet nach einem richtigen Läppi zu suchen weil ich ihr gesagt hat das sie da das gleiche günstiger bekommt  
Der Verkäufer hat meine Frage dann auch ziemlich unerfreut beantwortet, hab nur einen kleinen Adapter gesucht und war zu faul zum suchen


----------



## Papzt (18. August 2012)

Ja ist doch so. Das kann man sich ja manchmal nicht mit anhören.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. August 2012)

Tja, von den unwissenden und gutgläubigen Leuten lebt der MediaMarkt. 
Wer keine Ahnung hat nimmt den Verkäufer nunmal ernst genauso ist es bei ATU, Stadler usw. die leben nur von den Unwissenden. 
Jeder der sich auskennt meidet solche Läden wo es nur geht.


----------



## GoZoU (18. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich dachte du kennst die?!  Ich hab sie nur heruntergeladen und angemacht, meine PLZ eingegeben und Radio gehört


 
Nö wollte nur mal unterwegs Radio hören, weil ich alle mp3s auf dem Handy schon 10 mal durch hatte. Aber Spirit FM ist gegen  mich


----------



## EnergyCross (19. August 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



GoZoU schrieb:


> weil ich alle mp3s auf dem Handy schon 10 mal durch hatte.



bin aktuell bei ca 330 lieder auf meinem handy, tendenz steigend


----------



## ChaoZ (19. August 2012)

Welche Musik-Player nutzt ihr momentan? Ich bin ja bei DoubleTwist hängen geblieben, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. August 2012)

Den Stock Musicplayer von Sense 4. Bin halt ein Monk-Doppelgänger. Wenn der Musicplayer bei mir nicht "Musik" heißt, sondern "WinAmp" etc, dann bekomm ich die Krise.


----------



## Papzt (19. August 2012)

Ist ja nicht so, dass man die Verknüpfungen umbenennen könnte


----------



## GoZoU (19. August 2012)

Apollo oder Google Play Music.


----------



## Papzt (19. August 2012)

Apollo


----------



## RainbowCrash (19. August 2012)

PowerAmp


----------



## Abufaso (19. August 2012)

PlayerPro


----------



## EnergyCross (19. August 2012)

stock vom sgs3


----------



## ChaoZ (19. August 2012)

GoZoU schrieb:
			
		

> Apollo oder Google Play Music.



Letzteres ist aber ohne Umwege noch nicht in DE verfügbar, oder?


----------



## RainbowCrash (19. August 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Letzteres ist aber ohne Umwege noch nicht in DE verfügbar, oder?


 
Doch mit dem richtigen Gerät und 4.1.1


----------



## Papzt (19. August 2012)

Auch mit ICS hatte ich den schon  also kompatibel ist er.


----------



## GoZoU (19. August 2012)

AOKP oder AOSP ROMs bringen die beiden meist mit sich


----------



## JackOnell (20. August 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand das neue Update, bzw den bugfix beim Arc S installiert und könnte was zu sagen ?
> Ich selber nutze noch Gb und möchte erst zu ICS wechseln wenn alles bugfrei läuft.



Niemand getestet hier ?


----------



## Timsu (20. August 2012)

Läuft ganz gut, BenachrichtigunngsLed bei SMS geht nicht mehr, insgesamt empfehlenswert.


----------



## JackOnell (20. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft ganz gut, BenachrichtigunngsLed bei SMS geht nicht mehr, insgesamt empfehlenswert.



Ich habe halt etwas Angst das es nicht mehr rund läuft, ich denke immer never change a running System. 
Und das Gb läuft halt aber die Neugier auf ics ist da


----------



## Timsu (20. August 2012)

Es läuft schon rund.


Und GB ist ja nun Android- Steinzeit, da würce ich ohne Nachdenken updaten.


----------



## JackOnell (21. August 2012)

Hab's drauf und ich finde alles was das inet über WLAN nutzt geht schneller, aber ein grosser Unterschied zu Gb spüre ich bei meinem Gebrauch nicht.


----------



## Timsu (21. August 2012)

Die Funltionen und das Design sind aber auch noch ein großer Vorteil.


----------



## Hagrid (22. August 2012)

Schönen guten Tag erstmal, werde jetzt auch mal ein bisschen aktiver am Stammtisch sein. 

Bei meinem GT540 ist blöderweise die Kopfhörerbuchse "innerlich" gebrochen, werde jetzt demnächst mal eine neue von Conrad oder so bestellen und versuchen einzubauen. Sind Fotos erwünscht?  

greetz


----------



## Timsu (22. August 2012)

Klar, Fotos sind immer gern gesehen


----------



## Papzt (22. August 2012)

So erstmal eine Rom kochen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. August 2012)

Ich geb mir bei meiner ROM so viel Mühe, um Bugs zu vermeiden, dass bis zum Release ein Monat vergehen kann. Und er kocht mal eben ne ROM.


----------



## JonathanWayne (22. August 2012)

@Bratwurstmobil: Klingt fast wie Meth kochen. Wie waers besser mit "bauen"? 

Ich bin sehr happy, habe endlich Android 4.0.4 auf mein altes 2010er HTC Desire bekommen. DIe alte Kiste hats echt noch gut gepackt. Ob das mit Jelly Bean auch gehen wird?


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

JonathanWayne schrieb:


> @Bratwurstmobil: Klingt fast wie Meth kochen. Wie waers besser mit "bauen"?


 
Und Meth kochen erinnert mich an "Breaking Bad"


----------



## Papzt (22. August 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich geb mir bei meiner ROM so viel Mühe, um Bugs zu vermeiden, dass bis zum Release ein Monat vergehen kann. Und er kocht mal eben ne ROM.


Hey ist doch nichts dabei  Meine letzte eigene Rom war noch "ein" Donut  Jetzt halt JB


----------



## JonathanWayne (22. August 2012)

@*Klarostorix*:

Da liegen wir im Kopf wohl gar nicht so weit auseinander. Genau das kam mir auch in den Sinn.


----------



## Iceananas (22. August 2012)

JonathanWayne schrieb:


> @Bratwurstmobil: Klingt fast wie Meth kochen. Wie waers besser mit "bauen"?


 
Geht nicht, "kochen" ist Fachjargon


----------



## Papzt (23. August 2012)

Eben...und da sagt meine Freundin ich kann nciht kochen -.- Die hat doch keine Ahnung


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. August 2012)

Moin^^ Ich hab' mal eine Frage an euch mit folgendem Problem:

Ich habe das Samsung Galaxy Ace II von BASE. Ich habe allerdings nur über WLAN internet, nicht über andere... Firefox apps usw. sagen mir nur das ich keine Verbindung habe! Welche Lösung habt ihr parat?? 

BASE Netzprobleme: Schnelle Hilfe
hat nichts gebracht... 

MfG


----------



## Timsu (23. August 2012)

APN richtig eingetragen?


----------



## GTA 3 (23. August 2012)

Wann kommt denn jetzt endlich Jelly Bean fürn S3 raus ?! -.- Und kennt jemand gute Workout Apps ?


----------



## Hardwell (23. August 2012)

Wenn du läufst oder fahrrad fährst kann ich dir runtastic empfehlen mit der kostenlosen version bin ich ganz zufrieden


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. August 2012)

In wie fern die a p n überprüfen? worauf muss ich da achten? Bzw einstellen??


----------



## Timsu (23. August 2012)

BASE Handy einstellen: manuelle Konfiguration für MMS, Internet und E-Mail
Da stehen die Einstellungen.
Die Interneteinstellungen einfach übernehmen.


----------



## TobiOC (23. August 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn jetzt endlich Jelly Bean fürn S3 raus ?! -.- Und kennt jemand gute Workout Apps ?



sei froh das du schon ics hast ich muss noch auf gingerbread rumgurken


----------



## Hagrid (23. August 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Und kennt jemand gute Workout Apps ?



Jep, runtastic ist auch in der Lite - Version fantastisch. Wenn du eine Internet-Flat hast, kannst du auch die Streckenlänge etc tracken.


----------



## GTA 3 (23. August 2012)

Danke, dann probier ich mal runtastic aus. ) Und für Jelly Bean gibt es keine neue Infos etc ?


----------



## JonathanWayne (24. August 2012)

Leute, mal ne kurze Frage. Bekantner hat ein Samsung GT-I9003 mit 2.3.5 und kann keine Mails von einem uniteddomains-Mailserver abrufen. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem oder was meint ihr? Fehlkonfiguration ist quasi ausgeschlossen, da bereits mit anderen Mailservern erfolgreich getestet.


----------



## Hardwell (24. August 2012)

Mahlzeit, ich hab ein kleines problem:  

ich hab die fritz box fon app auf meim sgs3 installiert um mein handy auch als weiteres festnetztelefon nutzen zu können. So weit so gut mein smartphone verbindet sich auch mit der fritz box und erscheint auch bei den telefongeräten in den fritzbox einstellungen aber ich kann nicht über die fritz box telefonieren immer wenn ich eine nummer eingeb und auf anrufen drücke kommt die meldung "TELEFONIE ÜBER FRITZ!BOX INAKTIV" 

hab grade eben auch die frimware der fritz box geupdated hat auch nix gebracht.

kann es sein das die app nur bei gerooteten smartphones funktioniert oder an was könnte es sonst liegen das es nicht geht?


----------



## DrDave (24. August 2012)

new_devide schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich hab ein kleines problem:
> 
> ich hab die fritz box fon app auf meim sgs3 installiert um mein handy auch als weiteres festnetztelefon nutzen zu können. So weit so gut mein smartphone verbindet sich auch mit der fritz box und erscheint auch bei den telefongeräten in den fritzbox einstellungen aber ich kann nicht über die fritz box telefonieren immer wenn ich eine nummer eingeb und auf anrufen drücke kommt die meldung "TELEFONIE ÜBER FRITZ!BOX INAKTIV"
> 
> ...


 
Das hat mit Root nichts zu tun. Mein Handy ist zwar gerootet und bei mir funktioniert die App tadellos aber das ist nicht ausschlaggebend.
Ich hatte kein Probleme bei der Einrichtung, war also ein Selbstläufer...
Da das Handy sich als Mobilgerät hinzugefügt hat, scheint das auch geklappt zu haben, nur aus irgendeinem Grund verbindet sich das Handy nicht mit der Fritzbox wenn du die App nutzen willst.
Ich frag einfach mal: Wlan verbunden und ausreichend Signalstärke?
Gibst du die Nummer in der App ein?
-> Habe die App schon einige Zeit nicht mehr genutzt aber ich glaube ich muss mich manuell in der App mit der FBox verbinden...




JonathanWayne schrieb:


> Leute, mal ne kurze Frage. Bekantner hat ein Samsung GT-I9003 mit 2.3.5 und kann keine Mails von einem uniteddomains-Mailserver abrufen. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem oder was meint ihr? Fehlkonfiguration ist quasi ausgeschlossen, da bereits mit anderen Mailservern erfolgreich getestet.


 
Dem Handy sollte es egal sein was das für ein Mailserver ist.
Wie willst du die Mails abholen? Holst du bei den anderen Mailservern mit dem gleichen Protokoll ab?


----------



## Hardwell (24. August 2012)

Ja wlan is verbunden und die signalstärke ist auch ausreichend.

Ja ich geb die nummer in die app ein

Rechts oben bei der app ist auch das feld telefonie rot aber des mit der fritzbox grün (siehe anhang)

Woran kann es denn noch liegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timsu (24. August 2012)

Die Fritzbox dient auch als DSL Modem?


----------



## Hardwell (24. August 2012)

Ja die is auch dsl modem.

Wir haben dsl über funk und die telefonleitung läuft auch mit darüber aber des dürft normal nichts ausmachen oder?


----------



## Timsu (24. August 2012)

Es gibt kein DSL über Funk.
Sind eure Telefone an der Fritzbox angeschlossen?


----------



## Hardwell (24. August 2012)

klar gibt es dsl über funk

ja das telefon is an der fritzbox angeschlossen (haben nur eins angeschlossen)


----------



## Timsu (24. August 2012)

Meinst du vielleicht UMTS?


----------



## Hardwell (24. August 2012)

ne wir ham so ne art antenne aufm dach über die wir dsl empfangen und die telefonleitung läuft auch übers internet per voip


----------



## Timsu (24. August 2012)

Trotzdem ist die Bezeichnung DSL irreführend, wenn nicht sogar falsch.Das ist eher WLAN.
Welche Fritzbox hast du denn?
Ist davor noch ein Modem?


----------



## Hardwell (24. August 2012)

die fritzbox 7390

ne modem is keines davor geschalten


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (25. August 2012)

Hi leute, ich hab mein sgs2 g auf ics geupdatet, nun finde ich aber keine sprachsuche mehr. Im market wird sie aber als installiert angezeigt, was kann man dagegen machen das man sie wieder öffnen kann? Ich finde sie auch nur wenn ich bei anwendungen schaue aber nicht als app bei anwendungen


----------



## GoZoU (25. August 2012)

Auf welche ICS Version hast du geupdated?


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. August 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn jetzt endlich Jelly Bean fürn S3 raus ?! -.-


 
Ich werf einfach mal nen Zeitraum von n paar Wochen in den Raum, sollte bei Samsung realistisch sein


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (25. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt die Version 4.0.4 drauf und das SGS2 9100g.


----------



## GoZoU (25. August 2012)

Ich nehme an du meinst das Widget für den Homescreen? Ich hatte schon lange kein Samsung Stock ROM auf dem Handy, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass du sie nicht in "Anwendungen" findest, weil dort keine System-Apps angezeigt werden. Als Widget kannst du sie nicht hinzufügen?


----------



## lukyluke (26. August 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt die Version 4.0.4 drauf und das SGS2 9100g.



Wie kommst du dazu?


----------



## GoZoU (26. August 2012)

Über Samsung oder sammobile z.B.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (26. August 2012)

Einfach mal wieder kies angemacht und dann kam das firmwareupdate.


----------



## Papzt (26. August 2012)

Also das S2 von meiner Freundin hat das selbst gemerkt und OTA gemacht


----------



## Abufaso (26. August 2012)

Jo kann ich bestätigen, i9100G hat schon seit einer Weile 4.0, OTA und über Kies wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## lukyluke (26. August 2012)

Ahh das gibts doch nicht :X 
Ich habe schon öfters jetzt an Kies angeschlossen. OTA habe ich noch nie gemacht weil der bei mir nie die Updates gefunden hat. Gibt es einen Trick das Update zu provozieren wie beim Nexus mit Market Daten löschen oder so? Ggf. Kies neuinstallieren? Ich habe das freie S2 bei Amazon gekauft. Würde mich um Hilfe freuen denn aktuell ist 4.0.3 echt schlimmer als 2.3.6 :/


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (26. August 2012)

Ich kenn mich mit Samsungs nicht so berauschend aus, hab bisher nur drei gerootet, aber bei den HTCs gibts ne sogenannte RUU. Das ist eine Anwendung, die du am PC bei angestecktem HTC ausführst und sie dann ihre Inhalte auf das Gerät kopiert. Wenn man also Software-Version 1.23.456.7 hat und die RUU die 1.25.678.9 beinhaltet, das Gerät darauf updaten. Nachteil: Es wird automatisch ein Factory Reset gestartet und man kann nur upgraden, nicht downgraden, zumindest nicht bei S-ON. Gibt's sowas nicht auch für Samsung?


----------



## Timsu (26. August 2012)

Einfach über Odin flashen.
Wenn man dabei ist, kann man gleich auch rooten


----------



## ile (27. August 2012)

Gibt ab sofort übrigens das Nexus 7 im deutschen Playstore...  

Mit 20€-Gutschein in der 16GB-Variante.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (27. August 2012)

Kann ich nur empfehlen, arbeite in GB und hab es mir vor drei Wochen günstig gekauft, schreib grad von. Die performance ist für das Geld echt Klasse und meine Freundin nutzt es als e book reader. Leider kann ich auf den Kanalinseln keine apps kaufen, sonst hatte ich mir für den 20 Pfund Gutschein schon mal ein paar tegra 3 spiele geholt. Also meine kaufempfehlung hat es.


----------



## ile (27. August 2012)

-<I am weasel>- schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur empfehlen, arbeite in GB und hab es mir vor drei Wochen günstig gekauft, schreib grad von. Die performance ist für das Geld echt Klasse und meine Freundin nutzt es als e book reader. Leider kann ich auf den Kanalinseln keine apps kaufen, sonst hatte ich mir für den 20 Pfund Gutschein schon mal ein paar tegra 3 spiele geholt. Also meine kaufempfehlung hat es.



Ja, ich werde es im mm kaufen. Das Pl Verhältnis ist zu gut, so kriegt man mich dazu, Dinge zu kaufen, die ich nicht zwingend benötige...


----------



## lukyluke (27. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach über Odin flashen.
> Wenn man dabei ist, kann man gleich auch rooten



Ich habe noch Garantie und will noch nicht flashen  
Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Timsu (27. August 2012)

Wenn man unter Odin eine offizielle Firmware flasht, bleibt die Garantie erhalten.


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2012)

Das stimmt nicht.
Wenn der Hersteller/Reparaturbeauftragte es nicht bemerkt bleibt die Garantie erhalten.

Dafür muss aber der Flashcounter auf 0 sein (kann man selber zurücksetzen)
Und die Checksumme muss zusammenpassen.

Vorrausgesetzt den Hersteller oder das Reparaturunternehmen kontrollieren das auch.
Hier habs schon User die trotz zurückgespielter originaler Firmware für die Reparatur bezahlen mussten.


----------



## GoZoU (27. August 2012)

Was bedeutet denn, die Checksum muss zusammenpassen?


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2012)

Die Prüfsumme der installierten Dateien muss mit der Originalinstallation überreinstimmen.


----------



## lukyluke (28. August 2012)

Okay klingt mir schon zu kompliziert. Ich denke ich warte auf das Update :/


----------



## GoZoU (28. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Prüfsumme der installierten Dateien muss mit der Originalinstallation überreinstimmen.


 
Mir will nicht einleuchten wie das gehen soll und ich höre auch zum ersten Mal davon. Hast du einen Link wo das genauer beschrieben wird?


----------



## Abductee (28. August 2012)

Hmm, ich find dazu jetzt leider nichts mehr, entweder war das eine Fehlinformation die ich in einem Forum aufgeschnappt hab, oder es ist nur für die Installation notwendig.

Hab die Anleitung hier gefunden und da scheint nur den Flash-Counter wichtig zu sein.
Samsung Galaxy S2 - Das große Tagebuch - Tag 12 - USB Jig und Garantiefall | Atomhamster.com


----------



## Aw3s0mE (28. August 2012)

Ich hab grad meine erste Custom-Rom geflashed und es läuft! Bin da gerade selbst etwas baff, hab mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet, aber es läuft wider erwarten richtig gut. Ist die aktuelle CM9 Nightly fürs i9100G, bin gerade richtig fasziniert, wie flüssig das ganze doch im Vergleich zu den Samsung Sachen aussehen kann 
Scheint bisher alles wunderbar zu funktionieren, ich glaub nicht, dass ich jemals zurück zu dem Samsung Zeug gehe


----------



## GoZoU (29. August 2012)

Dann versuch mal Rootbox 2.2 oder CM10, die laufen imho noch flüssiger dank Project Butter .


----------



## DrDave (29. August 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



GoZoU schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal Rootbox 2.2 oder CM10, die laufen imho noch flüssiger dank Project Butter .


 
Ist das wirklich spürbar? Bin mit meiner ICS Custom Rom auf dem Galaxy S zufrieden, aber natürlich einer JB Rom nicht abgeneigt


----------



## GoZoU (29. August 2012)

Ich glaube das ist sehr subjektiv, aber ich finde RB sehr gelungen, flüssig, stabil und demnächst gibts das Update auf V2.3 .


----------



## Papzt (29. August 2012)

Das kann nicht subjektiv sein so extrem viel schneller wie JB läuft. Ich war vollkommen baff, als ich das auf mein SGS geflashed habe


----------



## DrDave (29. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Das kann nicht subjektiv sein so extrem viel schneller wie JB läuft. Ich war vollkommen baff, als ich das auf mein SGS geflashed habe


 
Da muss ich wohl doch mal wieder am SGS rumspielen
Habe da an die Helly Bean Rom gedacht, Devil Kernel ist ja auch gleich dabei, mit dem bin ich auf ICS stark zufrieden.
Ich würde das allerdings dann gleich mal wieder komplett sauber installieren mit wipe über Odin (nimmt man das noch?)
Bei der wipe Installation über CWM hab ich ja auf der sdcard trotzdem noch die alten Programmordner.
Wird doch so das einfachste sein alles komplett zu wipen oder soll ich die sdcard im CWM manuell formatieren?


----------



## Papzt (29. August 2012)

Ich nutze auch HellyBean  sein Kernel ist super und bei größeren Problemen kann man mit ihm zur Not auch auf deutsch reden. Ich flashe immer über CWM. Einfach komplett wipen und dann geht das schon. Alte Ordner lösche ich immer per Hand....


----------



## DrDave (29. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch HellyBean  sein Kernel ist super und bei größeren Problemen kann man mit ihm zur Not auch auf deutsch reden. Ich flashe immer über CWM. Einfach komplett wipen und dann geht das schon. Alte Ordner lösche ich immer per Hand....


 
Ja über CWM hab ich eben auch geflasht seit ich das hatte, aber mit der Zeit haben sich eben schon paar Ordnerleichen und Dateien angesammelt die sicher nicht mehr nötig sind.
Und da ist das komplett formatieren über Odin oder was auch immer wahrscheinlich das einfachste?
Als ich damals mit DarkyRom angefangen hatte gabs ja diese Odin files meist dazu(partition...).
Ich muss wohl mal wieder bissl lesen, wie ich mit odin das HellyBean flashen kann
Kann ich die Apps wieder normal per Titanium Backup herstellen oder kanns da zu komplikationen kommen bzgl. ics und jb?


----------



## Papzt (29. August 2012)

Ich hatte keine Probleme von ICS auf JB. Du könntest alles wichtige auf deine SD Karte verschieben und den internen Speicher formatieren. Geht auch über CWM.


----------



## GoZoU (29. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Das kann nicht subjektiv sein so extrem viel schneller wie JB läuft. Ich war vollkommen baff, als ich das auf mein SGS geflashed habe


 KA, mein ICS ROM war vorher schon ziemlich schnell . Wie der Unterschied auf dem SGS ausfällt kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (29. August 2012)

Ich warte lieber noch mit der CM10, auch wenns verlockend ist, jetzt schon Jelly Bean zu haben 
Die CM9 läuft bei mir echt super, bootet viel schneller, als das i9100 mit 4.0.3 meines Vaters, die Akkulaufzeit ist wunderbar und es läuft immer schön flüssig, ich finds toll


----------



## lukyluke (29. August 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Einfach mal wieder kies angemacht und dann kam das firmwareupdate.


 
Das habe ich bereits tausendmal gemacht. Über Wlan gecheckt und an verschiedene Rechner gesteckt. Nichts. Bei Sammobile gibt es auch noch keine deutsche 4.0.4 Version! 

*Lohnt es sich auf 4.0.4 trotz Garantie zu flashen? * Ich bin nämlich ab dem 24.9 7 Monate unterwegs und kann dort nicht flashen!


----------



## Aw3s0mE (29. August 2012)

Für das i9100G ist 4.0.4 draußen, für das i9100 ist 4.0.3 das aktuellste. Wenn du originale Samsung-Firmware via Odin flashed, erhöht sich der Counter nicht, machts ja bei Kies auch nicht. Nur bei anderen Kerneln / Custom-Roms. Wenn du 7 Monate weg bist, würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht flashen, wenn du mit deinem Gerät unter 4.0.3 zufrieden bist.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (29. August 2012)

Hi Leute, da nach dem update auf ics nun polaris office weg ist, suche ich nun nach einer alternative, kennt da jemand ne gute app? Die sollte aber kostenlos sein.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. August 2012)

Kleiner Trick: Alte Firmware bei Android-Hilfe.de saugen, Firmware entpacken, die APK von Polaris rausfischen und dann auf Android 4.0.3 installieren. Schon hast du es wieder.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. August 2012)

Und wie findet ihr das Samsung Galaxy Note 2?


----------



## Abductee (30. August 2012)

Super, wobei ich es schade finde das der Stift wohl immer noch von unten in die Parkposition eingeführt wird.
Ich hab da irgendwie Angst den Stift zu verlieren.
Die CPU ist fast schon zuviel des guten, hier wärs interessant wieviel Akkulaufzeit eine Reduzierung der Taktfrequenz bringen würde.
Der Akku selber ist mit 3100mAh ganz vernünftig gewählt.

Ich befürchte nur das es das gleich billig wirkende Kunststoffkleid wie das S3 bekommt.


----------



## lukyluke (1. September 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:
			
		

> Für das i9100G ist 4.0.4 draußen, für das i9100 ist 4.0.3 das aktuellste. Wenn du originale Samsung-Firmware via Odin flashed, erhöht sich der Counter nicht, machts ja bei Kies auch nicht. Nur bei anderen Kerneln / Custom-Roms. Wenn du 7 Monate weg bist, würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht flashen, wenn du mit deinem Gerät unter 4.0.3 zufrieden bist.



Okay danke so eine Aussage wollte ich hören. Ich bin nicht ganz zufrieden, denn es gibt teilweise Ruckler und noch ein paar Bugs aber es geht. Erhöht sich der Flashcounter wirklich nicht und könnte ich auch einfach eine 4.0.4 Version aus Großbritannien flashen? Eins verstehe ich nicht. Warum bringt man für das 9100G eher die aktuellste Version raus?


----------



## Aw3s0mE (1. September 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:


> Okay danke so eine Aussage wollte ich hören. Ich bin nicht ganz zufrieden, denn es gibt teilweise Ruckler und noch ein paar Bugs aber es geht. Erhöht sich der Flashcounter wirklich nicht und könnte ich auch einfach eine 4.0.4 Version aus Großbritannien flashen? Eins verstehe ich nicht. Warum bringt man für das 9100G eher die aktuellste Version raus?


 ICS kam aufs S2G erst Anfang August in Deutschland, davor gabs in Deutschland nur 2.3.6 über Kies und GB machte auf dem G viele Probleme. 4.03 fürs i9100 gibts ja schon seit Frühjahr. Nein, der Counter erhöht sich nicht, ist ja ne Samsung-Software, wie die Firmware nun aufs Telefon kommt, ob via Kies oder Odin ist egal, ist halt nur wichtig, dass es eine offizielle ist. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich bis zur 4.04er französisches 4.03 und mein Counter erhöhte sich nicht. Ob du englisches 4.04 flashen kannst, weiß ich nicht, sorry 

Meine fav. Apps:
Tapatalk - Forenapp
Apollo - Musikplayer in CM9
WhatsApp - sollte klar sein 
Superuser - Rootverwaltung
BetterBatteryStats - Akkustatus
Soundhound - Musikerkennung
Chrome - Browser
Flipboard - News
Polaris Office - Officeanwendung + Filemanager


----------



## Medcha (1. September 2012)

Nabend! Also, nachdem ich jetzt seit Juni n Smartphone mit ICS habe und wir diese Woche n Tablet bekommen, interessiert mich das Handling des OS. Eigentlich müsste ANdroid doch 1000x besser zu bedienen sein aufm Tablet. Da bin ich echt gespannt. Wir haben uns das Acer Iconia A700 bestellt und sind ganz heiß. 

Nachdem ich jetzt aber Windows 8 aufm Rechner ausprobiere, mache ich mir etwas Sorgen um Android. Im Vergleich zu Windows ist das ja Kinderkram, oder bin ich blind und Android kann ähnlich viel??? Naja, nächste Woche werde ich es wissen.

Nebeninfo: habe seit Juni für mein LG L7 schon das 4. Update bekommen. Es wird immer "schneller" (hat ja "nur" einen Singlecore). Schlecht finde ich diesen aktiven Support nicht. Und JB wird wohl auch nicht mehr lange brauchen... ob man es braucht ist dann eher die Frage.


----------



## Timsu (1. September 2012)

Du musst daran denken, dass bei Windows 8 RT natürlich keine x86 Anwendungen ausführen kannst, sondern nur Apps, die von Microsoft in den Store gelassen werden.
Im Gegensatz dazu kannst du auf einem Androidtablet viele Opensource Programme laufen lassen, die für ARM kompliliert sind. (Openoffice, Gimp, glaub sogar Apache)


----------



## sensit1ve_ (2. September 2012)

Guten Morgen,

hab seit kurzem das HTC One S und wollte mal fragen welche kostenlose Internet - Security & Antivirus Ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Danke


----------



## Berlin36 (2. September 2012)

@dystopia

Den besten Rundumschutz bietet dir dies hier,
dazu noch kostenlos  ---->

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.avast.android.mobilesecurity&hl=de

Testbericht:

Android Antivirus und Diebstahlschutz - avast! Mobile Security Test


Na dann mal los...


----------



## Timsu (2. September 2012)

Bringt nichts und ist sinnlos.Einzig LBE Privacy Guard konnte man nehmen, schützt vor unbeabsichtigten SMS


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. September 2012)

Der einzige Virenschutz, der hilft, ist die brain.exe. Davon gibts auch ne Android-Version, die brain.apk. Die ist auch schon vorinstalliert.

Ernsthaft, es gibt massenweise Tests über Android-Antivirenprogramme. 90% der Apps haben die 5 Testviren nichtmal erkannt. Und auch generell kann dir NICHTS passieren, wenn du dir vor dem Installieren einfach mal die Rechte und die Kommentare durchliest.


----------



## Berlin36 (2. September 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich es befürchtet, das „ Experten „  von Avast! abraten,
der Spruch mit der Brain.exe ist mal so was von überholt.
Avast! biete über den Schutz von Schadsoftware (incl. Firewall) hinaus noch Anti-Theft,
also die Möglichkeit das Gerät nach einem Verlust zu kontrollieren,
ich schätze mal die „ Experten „ verlieren nie ihr Gerät und passen immer gut darauf auf.
Übrigens, jemand der nach einem Ratschlag oder einer Lösung sucht,
wird durch Zuviel „ Expertenwissen „  nur verunsichert!


----------



## Hardwell (2. September 2012)

der witz war gut


----------



## Papzt (2. September 2012)

Dont feed the Troll!


----------



## Hardwell (2. September 2012)

was ist eigentlich besser die anti-theft funktion von avast oder utrack von samsung bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich für man s3 ein utrack konto einrichten soll?


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2012)

Ich würd das utrack von Samsung nehmen.
Apps die unnütz im Hintergrund mitlaufen gibts schon genug vorinstalliert, da muss man nicht noch mehr laufen lassen.
Wenn der Dieb oder Finder sich auskennt macht er beim Starten einen Factory Reset und dann helfen die ganzen Apps eh nichts.

Grundsätzlich wärs ja schonmal ein Anfang wenn die Netzbetreiber kollektiv die IMEI-Nummer des Handys für die Netzeinwahl sperren würden.


----------



## GoZoU (2. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn der Dieb oder Finder sich auskennt macht er beim Starten einen Factory Reset und dann helfen die ganzen Apps eh nichts.


 
Na man gut, dass avast anti theft sowas nicht übersteht 

Anti Theft kann bei gerootetem Gerät resetsicher installiert werden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei einem Firmwareflash anders aussieht, ich glaube das teste ich mal beim nächsten ROM Update.


----------



## Timsu (2. September 2012)

Wirklich nützen tun die Programme sowieso nichts, wenn der Dieb etwas schlau ist.
Er muss nur sobald er dass Handy hat den Akku rausnehmen, Kameras abkleben und Sim raus.
Dann in einem Metalkasten (z.b. PC Case) wo kein GPS Empfang ist anschalten, CWM aufspielen und kompletten Wipe ausführen. (formatieren)
Frische ROM aufspielen und neue Sim besorgen fertig
(nein, ich hab das noch nicht gemacht)


----------



## Hardwell (2. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wirklich nützen tun die Programme sowieso nichts, wenn der Dieb etwas schlau ist.
> Er muss nur sobald er dass Handy hat den Akku rausnehmen, Kameras abkleben und Sim raus.
> Dann in einem Metalkasten (z.b. PC Case) wo kein GPS Empfang ist anschalten, CWM aufspielen und kompletten Wipe ausführen. (formatieren)
> Frische ROM aufspielen und neue Sim besorgen fertig
> (nein, ich hab das noch nicht gemacht)



Des würd ich jetz an deiner stelle auch sagen


----------



## GoZoU (2. September 2012)

Klingt nach reichlich viel Aufwand und ich glaube nicht, dass der 0815 Dieb Lust hat dieses Prozedere bei allen geklauten Handys durchzuführen - vorausgesetzt er weiß, dass eine solche App auf dem Telefon aktiv ist. Bei dem Zeitaufwand lohnt es sich ja fast schon für sein Geld ehrlich zu arbeiten .

Im Ernst, gerade die Funktionen der Datenlöschung sind doch interessant. Man hat ja so ziemlich sein ganzes digitales Leben auf diesen Telefonen und da möchte ich sicher sein, dass ich meine Daten bei einem Verlust schnell löschen kann. Ob das Handy nachher wieder auftaucht ist dabei erstmal Nebensache, nicht auszudenken was der Dieb mit den gestohlenen Zugangsdaten noch alles anrichten könnte.


----------



## Timsu (2. September 2012)

Wenn der Dieb mit Köpfchen vorgeht, ist auch diese Fernlöschung wirkungslos.
Bei den meisten Apps ist es ja  gelöst, dass man eine SMS mit einem bestimmten Inhalt versenden muss.
Sobald man natürlich die Simkarte herausgenommen/ersetzt hat geht das auch nicht.


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2012)

Geht das nicht nach dem Prinzip sobald eine neue SIM eingelegt wird das eine SMS mit der neuen Handynummer an die alte (gespeicherte) Nummer versendet wird?
Dann kann man ja eine Antwort-SMS mit dem Löschbefehl schicken.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (2. September 2012)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich aus einer alten firmware vom sgs2 polaris office als apk datei rausfischen kann und diese dann auf ics auspielen tu?


----------



## GoZoU (2. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Geht das nicht nach dem Prinzip sobald eine neue SIM eingelegt wird das eine SMS mit der neuen Handynummer an die alte (gespeicherte) Nummer versendet wird?
> Dann kann man ja eine Antwort-SMS mit dem Löschbefehl schicken.


 
Jap, so geht das.


----------



## 10203040 (3. September 2012)

Das isz nicht viel Aufwand geht schnell.


----------



## Berlin36 (3. September 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich aus einer alten firmware vom sgs2 polaris office als apk datei rausfischen kann und diese dann auf ics auspielen tu?


 

Falls dein Gerät gerootet ist, installierst du dir 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ghisler.android.TotalCommander&hl=de


•	Programm öffnen
•	Dann navigieren nach:

•	Hauptverzeichnis des Dateisystems (falls nicht sichtbar, Haussymbol antippen)
•	system
•	app

dort findest du die ganzen vorinstallierten App’s als .apk


----------



## Papzt (3. September 2012)

Hmmm mal wieder GB....back to the roots sozusagen  wie laggy ICS und JB doch sind. Nur blöd dass ich Chrome und Nova nicht mehr nutzen kann


----------



## DrDave (3. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hmmm mal wieder GB....back to the roots sozusagen  wie laggy ICS und JB doch sind. Nur blöd dass ich Chrome und Nova nicht mehr nutzen kann


 
GB ist aber nicht die Wurzel


----------



## septix (3. September 2012)

Hab ICS auf meinem Überbrückungshandy ZTE Blade gepackt, ist zwar alles noch frisch aber bislang merk ich nichts von laggy...
Nächsten Monat schaff ich mir das S3 ran, ich hoffe mal das bis dahin JB als offizielles Update verfügbar ist.


----------



## Papzt (3. September 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> GB ist aber nicht die Wurzel


 
Ich weiß. Aber auf Cupcake oder gar 1.0 hatte ich jetzt weniger Lust. Bei meinem SGS wäre zwar Eclair die Wurzel...ist aber ebenfalls absolut nicht mein Fall


----------



## Bambusbar (3. September 2012)

Nachdem ich mit letzte Woche ICS auf mein Firmen HTC Desire geklascht habe ist das Ding nun dieses WE verreckt.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme jetzt was mit mehr Dampf 
Irgendwie hat Papzt da schon Recht - es hat bei mir manchmal gelaggt .. aber das jetzt von ICS selber kam oder weil das kleine Ding bissle schwachbrüstig war ..gute Frage


----------



## Papzt (3. September 2012)

Naja mein SGS ist auch nicht mehr das stärkste ... ich denke der große unterschied ist einfach dass es weder ICS oder JB offiziell für das Teil gibt. Bei Ports ist das neunmal so


----------



## Leandros (3. September 2012)

ICS oder JB laggy? Auf welchem Planeten lebt ihr denn? (bzw welche Phones habt ihr )
Also ich kann jetzt nicht Bewerten wie GB auf meinem Galaxy Nexus oder Nexus 7 liefen, aber da ist nichts laggy.
Dahingegen war Eclair oder GB schon etwas weniger Performant auf meinem alten Nexus One, es hat zwar nicht wirklich gelaggt, aber ist einfach nicht so smooth gewesen wie JB.


----------



## Bambusbar (3. September 2012)

N HTC Desire Marke Asbach, hab ich doch scho gesagt ;P

Aber ob das jetzt am OS oder der Hardware lag, kann ich nicht sagen.
Da das Desire aber auch keine mkvs streamen konnte .. nuja ^^

Aber selbst n laggy ICS war besser als das 2.2er Froyo was da drauf war, als ich das Ding bekommen habe ..brrrrr


----------



## Papzt (3. September 2012)

Naja mit Project Butter haben die Google Leute natürlich eine Bombe abgeliefert. Aber nach einiger zeit wird JB laggy bei mir


----------



## Leandros (3. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Naja mit Project Butter haben die Google Leute natürlich eine Bombe abgeliefert. Aber nach einiger zeit wird JB laggy bei mir


 
Hmm. Komisch. Könnte an der DalvikVM liegen, einfach einmal alle Apps schließen (über den tollen Dialog da ). 
Kann mich aber errinern das es das Problem gab, wurde aber imho durch irgendein commit gefixt, dürfte noch vor jb release gewesen sein.


----------



## Papzt (3. September 2012)

Ist egal was ich mache. Liest man aber öfters auf XDA. Selbst manche Entwickler sind ja der Meinung das liegt einfach an den Ports. Soll mir aber egal sein. Ich warte jetzt ab wie das neue Nexus wird und dann wird mein SGS abgelöst
E: Meinst du eventuell diesen "Low storage notification" Fix?  Ist der einzige der mir da gerade so einfällt und der hatte ja einen anderen Sinn. Dieses Problem hatte ich aber seltsamerweise nie


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (3. September 2012)

Berlin36 schrieb:


> Falls dein Gerät gerootet ist, installierst du dir
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ghisler.android.TotalCommander&hl=de
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Hilfe, nur ist meins nicht gerootet


----------



## Papzt (3. September 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe, nur ist meins nicht gerootet


 
Lade dir eine stock SII Firmware als .zip runter, öffnen sie mit irgendeinem Programm(winrar) und such dir die .apk so raus. Dann Kopierer du sie auf dein Handy und installierst sie. Also die apk


----------



## Leandros (3. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> E: Meinst du eventuell diesen "Low storage notification" Fix?  Ist der einzige der mir da gerade so einfällt und der hatte ja einen anderen Sinn. Dieses Problem hatte ich aber seltsamerweise nie


 
Nö, ging um die android source, bin da hin und wieder mal was am beitragen (wenn ich Zeit habe). 3 - 4 commits und so ca. 200 Codezeilen von mir sind in JB drin. 
Aber ich denke auch das es an den Ports liegt, weil auf meinem Nexus läuft es absolut flüssig.


----------



## Papzt (3. September 2012)

Ja...ein Nexus ist da auch was anderes. Dafür gibt es ja sofort alles


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (3. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Lade dir eine stock SII Firmware als .zip runter, öffnen sie mit irgendeinem Programm(winrar) und such dir die .apk so raus. Dann Kopierer du sie auf dein Handy und installierst sie. Also die apk


 

Ich hab die firmware zwar jetzt geöffnet mit winrar aber da kommen keine .apk dateien raus? Muss ich da noch was anderes machen?


----------



## Leandros (3. September 2012)

Navigier zu /system/app

@Papzt: Tja, Nexus > all 
Wobei du als Galaxy S nutzer auch alles sehr früh bekommst (zumindest wenn es das Nexus S aka Crespo auch bekommt).


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (3. September 2012)

Irgendwie komm Ich nicht auf den Weg zum navigieren, die datei ist ja ne zip Datei, diese öffne ich in Winrar und dann kommt folgendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (3. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Navigier zu /system/app
> 
> @Papzt: Tja, Nexus > all
> Wobei du als Galaxy S nutzer auch alles sehr früh bekommst (zumindest wenn es das Nexus S aka Crespo auch bekommt).


 Ja...deswegen wird mein nächstes auch ein Nexus. Hoffentlich kommt bald das neue
Naja....sehr früh halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Leandros (3. September 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm Ich nicht auf den Weg zum navigieren, die datei ist ja ne zip Datei, diese öffne ich in Winrar und dann kommt folgendes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Öffne factoryfs.img, könnte mir vorstellen das es dort drinnen ist. 

zImage ist kernel, modem ist die modem fw für gsm / EDGE / 3G / HSUPA / HSDPA empfang, boot.bin ist obviously zum booten, cache is cache, param.lfs und Sbl.bin sind auch raus. 
Also bleiben nur factoryfs.img (factory file system) und hidden.img übrig.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (3. September 2012)

Habs probiert nur ist factory.... ne img datei und die kann ich net öffnen/entpacken da will er es immer auf cd brennen.


----------



## Leandros (3. September 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Habs probiert nur ist factory.... ne img datei und die kann ich net öffnen/entpacken da will er es immer auf cd brennen.


 
Kla, img files kann man öffnen. 
7-Zip heißt das Zauberwort.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (3. September 2012)

Aber wenn ich versuche es mit 7zip zu öffnen dann kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, dass das Archiv nicht geöffnet werden kann ?????? Es muss auf jeden fall die factory Datei sein da die auch ordentlich mb mit sich bringt. Weis einer von euch was ich falsch mache oder wie ich den Fehler umgehen kann?


----------



## Medcha (4. September 2012)

@Timsu
Ach, guck an. Jetzt schnall ich den Unterschied RT und 8. Aber es wird doch beide auf Tablets geben, oder?
Bisher kann ich mein "Problem" auf einen Nenner bringen: muss ich das Tablet wirklich rooten, um verschieden Benutzerkonten darauf herzustellen? Das ist bisher meine Information. Das Ding gehört eigentlich der Firma meiner Frau und sie will Kunden (Frisör) Frisuren damit zeigen UND die restliche Zeit 80-90% wird das Ding zuhause benutzt. Also eigentlich 3 User. Das brauchen wir. Hast du da n Tip ODER jemand anderes?


----------



## Aw3s0mE (4. September 2012)

@Stromtrooper 955
Die Polaris.apk gibts auch hier [android-hilfe.de]. Die hab ich auch drauf und funktioniert super


----------



## Papzt (4. September 2012)

Meh....per Handyrechnung bezahlen zu können verleitet einen ja echt zum extrem "shoppen" im Playstore


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2012)

Gibts hier noch jemanden der ein Galaxy Nexus besitzt und bisher kein Update auf 4.1 bekommen hat?
Ich hab ein graues, da wars kein Problem ein paar Wochen nach Release das Update zu starten.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein weißes ca. 2 Monate jünger als meines und hat immer noch kein Update bekommen.
Google Framework cache löschen hat nichts bewirkt.
Mir ist klar das die Handys anhand der IMEI oder Seriennummer erst nacheinander Zugriff zum Update bekommen, sollte das aber nicht längst so weit sein?


----------



## septix (4. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Meh....per Handyrechnung bezahlen zu können verleitet einen ja echt zum extrem "shoppen" im Playstore


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Leandros (4. September 2012)

@Medcha: Ohne Root geht da nichts, aber mit Root empfehle ich SwitchMe (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.switchme).

@Abductee: Selber Compilen ftw  Ich kann dir auch ne frisch compiltes OS schicken wenn du möchtest. (Building for devices | Android Open Source) (Alternativ kann ich dir auch AOKP oder CM10 compilen.)

@Papzt und Septix: Bei welchem Anbieter kann man denn mit der Handy Rechnung Zahlen? (gut, aktuell habe ich eh kein Vertrag von daher )
Aber beim Thema, jemand Erfahrung mit Kreditkarten gemacht? Wo bekommt man Günstig eine?

PS: Pflichtapp auf jedem Handy: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.arvidg.onlineradio


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2012)

Danke für das Angebot, es muss doch aber auch möglich sein ein OTA Update zu machen "Kruzifix"


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2012)

Ich überlege gerade auf ein Milestone 2 um zu steigen.
Gibts da eigentlich neben dem Desire Z und dem Xperia Pro noch Alternativen die ich nicht auf dem Schirm habe?


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2012)

Das hat aber eine QWERTY-Tastatur.


----------



## Papzt (4. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Abductee: Selber Compilen ftw  Ich kann dir auch ne frisch compiltes OS schicken wenn du möchtest. (Building for devices | Android Open Source) (Alternativ kann ich dir auch AOKP oder CM10 compilen.)
> 
> @Papzt und Septix: Bei welchem Anbieter kann man denn mit der Handy Rechnung Zahlen? (gut, aktuell habe ich eh kein Vertrag von daher )
> Aber beim Thema, jemand Erfahrung mit Kreditkarten gemacht? Wo bekommt man Günstig eine?


Also selbst gekocht habe ich auch schon ein paar, aber das ist ja was anderes.
Per Handyrechnung kann man momentan nur bei Tmobile und VF. Musst nur eine Zeile in der Build.prop oder Default.prop ändern. Je nach Androidversion


----------



## Leandros (4. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, es muss doch aber auch möglich sein ein OTA Update zu machen "Kruzifix"


 
Habe noch nie ein OTA update gemacht.  

@Olstyle: Auf ein Milestone 2 umsteigen? Das Gerät ist doch uralt 
Lass mich raten, du möchtest eine Hardware Tastatur. Ist ein kompliziertes unterfangen, aktuelles gibt es da nämlich nicht. Wann das Droid 4 kommt ist noch unklar, da das Droid 3 bereits in DE nicht kam. 
Aber Desire Z, Xperia Pro und Milestone 2 haben noch Uralt Cortex A8 Prozessoren. Damit wirst du auf lange sicht gesehen keinen Spaß haben, da bei Android 2.3.x schluss ist, Android 4 verlangt bessere Hardware.

@Papzt: Kochen? Du meinst mit diesen tollen Baukasten? 
Das ist was vollkommen anderes 
Mein neuer Vertrag wird bei DeutschlandSim (im Vaderfone Netz) sein. Müsste ich mal checken. Will mir aber eh eine Kreditkarte holen um meine Apps ma im Market verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das hat aber eine QWERTY-Tastatur.


Da steht ausdrücklich QWERTZ und hier wiederum QWERTY :
Talk-Point Onlineshop - Motorola Milestone 2


> @Olstyle: Auf ein Milestone 2 umsteigen? Das Gerät ist doch uralt
> Lass mich raten, du möchtest eine Hardware Tastatur. Ist ein kompliziertes unterfangen, aktuelles gibt es da nämlich nicht. Wann das Droid 4 kommt ist noch unklar, da das Droid 3 bereits in DE nicht kam.
> Aber Desire Z, Xperia Pro und Milestone 2 haben noch Uralt Cortex A8 Prozessoren. Damit wirst du auf lange sicht gesehen keinen Spaß haben, da bei Android 2.3.x schluss ist, Android 4 verlangt bessere Hardware.


Ich komme von einem Tattoo und bin von daher gewöhnt wenig Leistung zu haben(wäre dem gegenüber eine Vervierachung des Rams und fast eine Verdopplung der Prozessorleistung) und Custom Roms zu benutzen(für das MS gibt es wohl schon sehr gut laufende JB Versionen).
Mehr als 200€ würde ich eh nicht ausgeben, da würde der Verzicht auf eine Tastatur auch nicht so viel bringen.


----------



## septix (4. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Also selbst gekocht habe ich auch schon ein paar, aber das ist ja was anderes.
> Per Handyrechnung kann man momentan nur bei Tmobile und VF. Musst nur eine Zeile in der Build.prop oder Default.prop ändern. Je nach Androidversion


 
Oder du hast nen bekannten bei BASE, ich weiss nich genau was aber der hats für mich gemacht.
Jetzt bin ich aber bei Simyo da gehts nimmer.


----------



## Leandros (4. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da steht ausdrücklich QWERTZ und hier wiederum QWERTY :
> Talk-Point Onlineshop - Motorola Milestone 2


 
Das Motorola Milestone 2 und Motorola Droid 2 sind die selben Phones, das Droid ist für den US Markt und das Milestone für den EU Markt. Somit hat das Droid eine QWERTY und das Milestone eine QWERTZ. 
Gibt aber auch ordentlich idioten die das verwechseln. 

PS: http://www.amazon.de/Motorola-Milestone-Smartphone-Touch-Display-Megapixel/dp/B004704O2O
Allerdings wird laut Motorola Website das Milestone in DE nicht mehr angeboten  (also ich finde es nicht..)

Edit: Nicht mehr verfügbar, siehe hier: https://motorola-global-portal-de.c...ct_page/faqs/p/30,6720,7691/p_country_code/DE
Also musst du restbestände kaufe.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Motorola Milestone 2 und Motorola Droid 2 sind die selben Phones, das Droid ist für den US Markt und das Milestone für den EU Markt. Somit hat das Droid eine QWERTY und das Milestone eine QWERTZ.
> Gibt aber auch ordentlich idioten die das verwechseln.


EU ist nicht nur Deutschland. Es dürfte also auch genug Milestones mit QWERTY Tastatur geben.


> Allerdings wird laut Motorola Website das Milestone in DE nicht mehr angeboten (also ich finde es nicht..)


Genau genommen scheint man laut Website in DE im Moment garkeine Android Telefone zu verkaufen(und insgesamt nur das Gleam+).
Die Razer Varianten sollen irgendwann im September aktualisiert kommen, alle andere gelten als veraltet  .


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (5. September 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> @Stromtrooper 955
> Die Polaris.apk gibts auch hier [android-hilfe.de]. Die hab ich auch drauf und funktioniert super


 

Super danke habs gleich ausprobiert und bin nun endlich wieder glücklich.

Thx an All.


----------



## Hardwell (5. September 2012)

Welchen launcher könnte ihr empfehlen? 

Hab bis jetzt den go und Apex launcher ausprobiert mit denen bin ich aber nicht so gut zurecht gekommen


----------



## Abufaso (5. September 2012)

Nova vielleicht noch.

Ich find die wirken aber alle so "unvollständig" irgendwie..da hab ich mein Sense auf Dauer lieber.


----------



## Papzt (5. September 2012)

Für ICS+ auf jeden Fall Nova. Probier mal den Holo launcher, der ist auch sehr gut


----------



## Leandros (5. September 2012)

Nova, Apex, GoLauncher, Trebuchet, Holo. Der Launcher ist immer das, was du daraus machst. Ich komme mit Nova Prime super klar! (Der neue Launcher Pro )


----------



## Hardwell (6. September 2012)

der nova launcher gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten, bei dem werde ich dann wohl erstmal bleiben


----------



## Papzt (6. September 2012)

Ich habe mir die Prime Version geholt. Kann ich momentan zwar nicht nutzen, aber ich geh eh wieder zu JB in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft


----------



## Leandros (6. September 2012)

Jop, hab auch Prime. 
Werde mal morgen zu meiner Bank watscheln. Kreditkarte holen. Dann kann ich endlich meine Apps verkaufen


----------



## kaepernickus (6. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau genommen scheint man laut Website in DE im Moment garkeine Android Telefone zu verkaufen(und insgesamt nur das Gleam+).
> Die Razer Varianten sollen irgendwann im September aktualisiert kommen, alle andere gelten als veraltet  .



Motorola hat doch praktisch sein gesamtes Smartphone-Angebot vom deutschen Markt nehmen müsse, weil Microsoft eine Klage gewonnen hat?!
Demnach nutzt (hat genutzt) Motorola für seine Smartphones das FAT-Filesystem, ohne jedoch Linzenzgebühren an den Patentinhaber (Microsoft) zu zahlen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2012)

Die News dazu die ich gefunden habe sind schon Monate alt. Normalerweise wird so eine Entscheidung nach ein paar Tagen umgangen bzw. ein Lizenzabkommen geschlossen.
Könnte natürlich trotzdem die Erklärung sein.


----------



## Leandros (6. September 2012)

Gibt ja mitlerweile neue Motorola Phones. Denke das RAZR M könnte für dich interessant sein. Zwar keine Tastatur aber gute Speccs für extrem kleines Geld.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2012)

"Geben" ist gut. Es wurde vorgestellt und bis jetzt ist noch nicht klar ob es überhaupt nach Deutschland kommt.

Morgen/Übermorgen kommt erst mal ein Milestone 2. Sollte mir das zu langsam sein und es wirklich für einen ähnlichen Preis was deutlich schnelleres geben(was ich noch nicht wirklich glaube) kann ich immernoch wechseln. Eben weil es keine neuen Tasta-Phones gibt ist der Preis nämlich ziemlich stabil .


----------



## Leandros (6. September 2012)

Hmm ja, stimmt. Die Phones mit QWERTZ bzw QWERTY Tastatur werden echt rar. Aber ich denke das komm durch Angebot und Nachfrage, es ist einfach wenig Nachfrage nach solchen Phones da. Der Trend geht eher zum Tablet mit Tastatur. 

BTT: 10GB Code Downloaden. Ratet mal was?


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2012)

Bei Handys die sich langsam den 5" annähern, braucht man auch nicht mehr so genau zielen beim tippen.
Da kann man sich dann auch schonmal mit einer virtuellen Tastatur anfreuden.


----------



## septix (6. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei Handys die sich langsam den 5" annähern, braucht man auch nicht mehr so genau zielen beim tippen.
> Da kann man sich dann auch schonmal mit einer virtuellen Tastatur anfreuden.


 
Und der Platz in der Tasche wird immer kleiner. Damals wollte man durch Klapp- und Slide-Handys weg von den Riesengeräten und jetzt werden sie Trotz vorhandener Tablets immer größer.
Ich weiss zwar nicht ob du das mit der virtuellen Tastatur meinst, aber eine Tastatur vom Handy auf den Tisch abgebildet zu bekommen und dann zu tippen wie auf einer normalen wäre ne tolle Spielerei.


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2012)

Das verstehe ich unter einer virtuellen Tastatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je größer die Bildschirme werden, desto bequemer lässt es sich tippen.


----------



## Timsu (6. September 2012)

Außerdem gibt es ja noch ziemlich kleine Blueetooth Tastaturen, teilweise auch direkt in Cases integriert.
Geht es euch auch so, dass ihr im Hochformat besser als im Querformat schreiben könnt, obwohl die Tasten kleiner sind?


----------



## Leandros (6. September 2012)

Jo, ich tippe immer im Hochformat. Ich versuchs gar nicht im Querformat.


----------



## septix (6. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich unter einer virtuellen Tastatur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da haste natürlich recht, ich bin eher von sowas ausgegangen: iPhone 5 Concept Features - YouTube
Mal schauen wielange es dauert bis sowas Realität wird.


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2012)

Extern gibts das schon: http://www.amazon.de/Celluon-CellMC...W50C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346960135&sr=8-2


----------



## septix (6. September 2012)

Haha krass, da spiel ich doch echt mit dem Gedanken mir das mal als Spielerei zu holen sobald ich das SGS3 habe. Wusste ich garnicht und das funktioniert wirklich?


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2012)

Jo das funktioniert.
Allerdings hast du da genau so wenig ein haptisches Feedback wie auf dem Touchscreen (mit Ausnahme der Vibrationsfunktion).
Blindes schreiben nach dem 10-Finger System ist damit meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich.


----------



## septix (6. September 2012)

Haptisches Feedback schalte ich generell komplett aus .
Hätte ich mal lieber nicht nachgefragt ich glaub jetzt muss ich mir das echt kaufen


----------



## Leandros (6. September 2012)

Das gibts übrigens schon relativ lange, hätte ich euch auch sagen können. 
(Bestimmt schon 2 - 3 Jahre auf dem Markt )

Haptisches Feedback find ich extrem wichtig, ohne kann ich nicht mehr tippen ...


----------



## septix (7. September 2012)

Ich hab von dem Ding noch nie was gehört, hab nur abundan Videos wie das von mir ebend gepostete gesehen und mich gefragt wann sowas möglich ist .
2-3 Jahre find ich echt schon krass.
Bei mir ist Haptisches Feedback das erste was abgeschaltet wird bei einem frischen System


----------



## Papzt (7. September 2012)

Man, ich hoffe bis ende des Monats kommt mal ein neues Nexus...will endlich das teil mit Quad sehen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

so jungs, folgende situation:
Ich würde mir gerne das s3 in blau kaufen mit vertrag, budget so inkl. handy 40€ monatl. weniger ist immer gut, wobei ein bisschen mehr auch ut ist.
Anforderungen: eigentlich fast nur surfen und chatten ala whatsapp und co. manchmal ein paar sms telefoniert wird fast nicht.
Falls es hilft oder Vorteile bringt ich bin Schueler und komme aus München


----------



## Timsu (8. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Anforderungen: eigentlich fast nur surfen und chatten ala whatsapp und co. manchmal ein paar sms telefoniert wird fast nicht.


 Wozu dann ein S3?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

das s3 weil ich es einfach schön finde und das s3 mit seinem Display auch perfekt zum spielen und und filme schauen geeignet ist.
Mir ist klar das ich das nicht zwingend brauche aber ich will es trotzdem haben


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Also wen dir das S3 gefällt, dann kauf es. Allerdings, wenn ich deine Anforderungen sehe, dann solltest du dir vllt mal das S2 oder das HTC One S ansehen. Da sparst du bares Geld und spürst keinen Unterschied. Auch Spiele sind kein Problem. Ich kann mit meinem Sensation auch ohne OC noch die aktuellsten Games zocken, auch Dark Meadow, und hab immernoch 50-60 FPS.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Ja das ist mir schon klar aber dennoch will ich unbedingt das s3. Das liegt auch daran das das Handy 2jahre halten muss und ich spaeter dann nicht beruen  will das ich das nicht genommen haben, ausserdem wenn ich mir nur alle 2 jahre ein neues Teile gönne dann auch das neue und nicht das alte


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Das One S ist neu.  Technik ist die Selbe wie im S3.  Wie gesagt, das S3 kannst du dir gerne kaufen. Aber nur fürs Surfen, Telefonieren und simsen etwas überteuert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Ja schon klar was ich noch ganz vergessen habe ist das dient auch als Kamera also so als ziemlih alles, sozusagen meine mobile Medienbase
Und das S gefällt mir besser


----------



## Leandros (8. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Das One S ist neu.  Technik ist die Selbe wie im S3.  Wie gesagt, das S3 kannst du dir gerne kaufen. Aber nur fürs Surfen, Telefonieren und simsen etwas überteuert.


 
Warum? Ich habe immer HighEnd Geräte wie aktuell Galaxy Nexus (direkt bei Release gekauft) und nutze es manchmal einfach 2 - 3 Wochen nur pro Tag um mit 2 - 3 WhatsApp Kontakten zu schreiben. 
Sinnvoll ist ein Smartphone niemals. 

@Power to the ground: Schau dich mal bei DeutschlandSIM Handytarife | 35€ Kosten-LIMIT | Handy Flatrate um. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Kann dich auch werben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

danke schön fuer den Hinweis, morgen wird gekauft. Muss mich da mal durhklicken


----------



## lukyluke (8. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Das One S ist neu.  Technik ist die Selbe wie im S3.  Wie gesagt, das S3 kannst du dir gerne kaufen. Aber nur fürs Surfen, Telefonieren und simsen etwas überteuert.



Äh ich weiß ja nicht genau was du meinst, aber da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, denn das One S und S3 verbindet nichts außer der Amoled-Bildschirm obwohl im S3 auch etwas verändert wurde. 

Quad Core gegen Dual Core
1280x720 bei 4,8 Zoll gegen
960x540 bei 4,3 Zoll
16/32/64 Gb + Micro SD gegenüber 16 GB fest

Gut bei der Oberfläche und Verarbeitung muss man sich seber entscheiden, denn das One S ist auch speziellem Alu gegenüber Plastik! 
Wenn er unbedingt ein S3 haben möchte kann er das ja gerne tun bei dem Bildschirm schon eine nette Sache


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2012)

Hats sicherlich mit dem One X verwechselt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

DAs One X hat n Freund von mir, damit kann ich nicht kommen, lukyluke hat aber recht ich bleib beim S3


----------



## septix (8. September 2012)

Ich hol mir auch bald das S3, einfach Topklasse das Ding. 
Ich denke mal einziger Negativpunkt, bzw. das einzige was manche als Negativpunkt auslegen würden, welcher einen bedenklich stimmen lässt ist die Größe.


----------



## Leandros (8. September 2012)

S3 ist ein schönes Telefon. Könnte ich mir aber niemals Kaufen, haben in meinem Freundeskreis bestimmt 4 - 5 leute.


----------



## GoZoU (8. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> S3 ist ein schönes Telefon. Könnte ich mir aber niemals Kaufen, haben in meinem Freundeskreis bestimmt 4 - 5 leute.


Sehe ich auch so. Inzwischen läuft auch jeder den ich kenne mit dem Ding rum - vom Dr.-Ing. bis Putzfrau. Mir persönlich ist es zu groß, ich würde 4,3" Geräte mit einer höheren Auflösung bevorzugen. Leider scheint es so, dass die Geräte immer mehr in Tablet-Dimensionen vordringen.


----------



## Heretic (8. September 2012)

Ich hoffe aber mal das das Galaxy die spitze der Bildschirm größe bleiben wird. Oder diese begrenzt , weil ich habe eigendlich sehr große Hände aber ich habe wirklich schwierigkeiten es in manchen situationen zu bedinen. Daher sehe ich alles was größer ist schon mehr als kleines Tablet an als ein Smartphone , weil als Smartphone sehe ich ein Gerät was vielseitig ist , aber trotzdem bedinungsfreundlich bleibt.

Ansonsten finde ich ein großen Bildschirm aber recht gut. gerade , wenn man vermehrt in Inet oder so ist als zu telefonieren.

Daher hoffe ich folglich , dass die Hersteller , weiter eine gute Bandbreite an Smartphones herstellen. Da jeder seine vorlieben hat. (In Richtung Iphone Fanboy Diskussionen im ganzen I-net wegen Bildschirmgröße kuck).

edit: Wäre doch auch genial , wenn die Hersteller eine Tablet und Smartphone klassefizierung bringen. Klein , Mittel , Groß...


----------



## septix (8. September 2012)

Ich glaub das mit der Aufteilung wär einfach nur zuviel, dann hätte man ja eine Masse an Geräten und für den einen is das Mittlere aber eher ein großes, für den andern ist das Kleine zu klein usw 
Das würd bestimmt nur mehr Spaltereien geben.
Was deine Definition vom Smartphone betrifft stimm ich zu, das S3 ist für mich schon hart an der Grenze, ich hab bislang noch keinen gesehen der das Ding in der Hose trägt, alle halten es in der Hand


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

SO Leute eine frage hätte ich noch: Ich habe gehört dass man das Handy Beim ersten Laden 24stunden machen sollte und das sofort uot of the box, damit der Akku spaeter länger haelt. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Abductee (8. September 2012)

Das bringt nichts, die Ladeelektronik stoppt bei 100% egal wie lange du es angesteckt lässt.
Aus diesem grund hat man ja auch oft bei Ladungen über die Nacht beim Abstecken schon 2% verloren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Achso dann wäre das auch geklärt, danke.
Ich habe gehört das man das S3 Kabellos aufladen können soll, wird das Zubehör mitgeliefert oder musss man das dazukaufen?


----------



## Abductee (8. September 2012)

Extra, falls es mal lieferbar ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Kannst du mir ein Link vom offiziellen Samsung Chager geben, da ich tausende unter der Kategorie finde


----------



## septix (8. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das bringt nichts, die Ladeelektronik stoppt bei 100% egal wie lange du es angesteckt lässt.
> Aus diesem grund hat man ja auch oft bei Ladungen über die Nacht beim Abstecken schon 2% verloren.


 
Beim alltäglichen Laden sollte man aber wenn möglich dafür sorgen das der Akku vollständig entladen ist bevor man ihn aufläd oder?
Da gabs auch irgendeinen Begriff für der mir gerade nicht einfällt, dass wenn man den Akku immer bei z.B. 20% ans Ladegerät packt "merkt" der sich das irgendwann und geht davon aus das er bei 20% leer ist und somit verringert sich die Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

septix schrieb:


> Beim alltäglichen Laden sollte man aber wenn möglich dafür sorgen das der Akku vollständig entladen ist bevor man ihn aufläd oder?
> Da gabs auch irgendeinen Begriff für der mir gerade nicht einfällt, dass wenn man den Akku immer bei z.B. 20% ans Ladegerät packt "merkt" der sich das irgendwann und geht davon aus das er bei 20% leer ist und somit verringert sich die Akkulaufzeit.


 Das kan gut sein den Fehler habe ich bei meinem alten Handy gemacht, das schaltet sich schon bei 15% aus


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. September 2012)

Vergisst das die Zeiten sind vorbei die modernen Akkus haben keinen Memoryeffekt mehr.
Bei Li-Ion Akkus wird sogar davon abgeraten diese ständig soweit zu entladen da dies für den Akku schädlicher ist wie wenn man in zB. immer nur auf 50% entlädt.
Die nächste Gefahr bei Li-Ion Akkus ist das Tiefentladen wenn der Akku einmal Tiefentladen wird kannst in in die Tonne treten.
Es gibt sogar Fälle wo das Handy das laden, nachdem man das Handy so lange benutzt hat bis allein ausgeht, verhindert hat weil der Akku eine zu geringe Spannung hat. Dann hilft nur externes Laden mit zB. ner Dokingstation wo man den Akku extra Laden kann.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Das heisst  bei 5% anschliessen oder ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. September 2012)

Ich schließe meins jeden Abend an egal wie der Stand ist.


----------



## septix (8. September 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Vergisst das die Zeiten sind vorbei die modernen Akkus haben keinen Memoryeffekt mehr.
> Bei Li-Ion Akkus wird sogar davon abgeraten diese ständig soweit zu entladen da dies für den Akku schädlicher ist wie wenn man in zB. immer nur auf 50% entlädt.
> Die nächste Gefahr bei Li-Ion Akkus ist das Tiefentladen wenn der Akku einmal Tiefentladen wird kannst in in die Tonne treten.
> Es gibt sogar Fälle wo das Handy das laden, nachdem man das Handy so lange benutzt hat bis allein ausgeht, verhindert hat weil der Akku eine zu geringe Spannung hat. Dann hilft nur externes Laden mit zB. ner Dokingstation wo man den Akku extra Laden kann.


 
Achja Memoryeffekt war das, aber ich kann mir denken dass das auch so ein Streitthema ist wo der eine behauptet der tritt auf und der andere behauptet das ist nicht mehr so...


----------



## Leandros (8. September 2012)

Akku nicht immer leer machen. Das schadet ihm. Am längsten hält der Akku wenn du ihn immer dann wenn möglich anschließt. 



> Das bringt nichts, die Ladeelektronik stoppt bei 100% egal wie lange du es angesteckt lässt.


Falsch, sie stoppt bei ca. 99%, um überladen zu verhindern. Deswegen springt manchmal auch der Akku Stand nach dem Laden direkt 1 - 2% zurück.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich schließe meins jeden Abend an egal wie der Stand ist.


 Ich auch länger haelt es eh nicht


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. September 2012)

septix schrieb:


> Achja Memoryeffekt war das, aber ich kann mir denken dass das auch so ein Streitthema ist wo der eine behauptet der tritt auf und der andere behauptet das ist nicht mehr so...


 
Man sollte natürlich die Anleitung des Smartphoneherstellers beachten. 
Man soll die ersten 2-3 mal das neue Smartphone komplett entladen und wieder komplett Aufladen (laut Anzeige voll und dann nochmal 1Std. drann hängen lassen). 
Dies ist aber dafür da damit das Smartphone kalibriert wird und die Kapazitäten/Spannungen vom Akku richtig abspeichert, das hat nix mehr mit dem Akku selber zu tun.
Dies sollte zB. auch jemand machen dessen Smartphone sehr schnell laut Anzeige an Kapazität verliert aber dann zB. auf 1% 1Tag mit einigen Std. Zocken usw. weiter läuft bevor es abschaltet.
Da Hilft es dann meist den Akku 2-3 mal komplett zu entladen und komplett zu Laden+ 1Std. denn dadurch kalibriert sich das Smartphone wieder neu.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Man sollte natürlich die Anleitung des Smartphoneherstellers beachten.
> Man soll die ersten 2-3 mal das neue Smartphone komplett entladen und wieder komplett Aufladen (laut Anzeige voll und dann nochmal 1Std. drann hängen lassen).
> Dies ist aber dafür da damit das Smartphone kalibriert wird und die Kapazitäten/Spannungen vom Akku richtig abspeichert, das hat nix mehr mit dem Akku selber zu tun.
> Dies sollte zB. auch jemand machen dessen Smartphone sehr schnell laut Anzeige an Kapazität verliert aber dann zB. auf 1% 1Tag mit einigen Std. Zocken usw. weiter läuft bevor es abschaltet.
> Da Hilft es dann meist den Akku 2-3 mal komplett zu entladen und komplett zu Laden+ 1Std. denn dadurch kalibriert sich das Smartphone wieder neu.


 Klingt logisch, soll man das Handy denn aussgehen lassen oder sobald es 1% erreciht hat aufladen?
Kann man es während dem aufladen verwenden?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. September 2012)

Es soll von allein ausgehen, dann komplett voll geladen werden und wenn die Anzeige voll angibt 1Std. oder so weiter am Ladegerät lassen.
Ob du es dabei verwendest oder nicht ist soweit ich weiß egal.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:


> Äh ich weiß ja nicht genau was du meinst, aber da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, denn das One S und S3 verbindet nichts außer der Amoled-Bildschirm obwohl im S3 auch etwas verändert wurde.
> 
> Quad Core gegen Dual Core
> 1280x720 bei 4,8 Zoll gegen
> ...


 


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hats sicherlich mit dem One X verwechselt


 
Nein, hab ich nicht. Ich hab gesagt, dass die Technik die Selbe ist, nicht die Leistung. Die CPU ist zum Beispiel bei beiden Geräten im 28 nm-Verfahren gebaut. Das One X weißt lediglich 40 nm auf, weswegen der Snapdragon den Tegra auch nicht selten bügelt. Ich hab also nichts verwechselt. CPU ist auch nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Es soll von allein ausgehen, dann komplett voll geladen werden und wenn die Anzeige voll angibt 1Std. oder so weiter am Ladegerät lassen.
> Ob du es dabei verwendest oder nicht ist soweit ich weiß egal.


 Dankeschön
Das samsung s3 hat 28nm?? wusste ich gar nicht

Leute ihr seid die bessten


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Ah, hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut. Das S3 hat 32nm. Die amerikanische Variante, die mit dem Snapdragon, die hat 28nm. Dann hat das 1S sogar die bessere Technologie.  Das S3 ist aber dennoch flotter.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Naja trotzdem ein geiles Teil, wieso kommt bei den Ammis immer alles besser raus


----------



## GoZoU (8. September 2012)

1. Ist es nicht "besser" als die deutsche Variante.
2. Damit Leute die von der Vielzahl von Produkten und der Marketingstrategie begeistert sind und deswegen gleich 100 Smilies hinter ihre Sätze packen, sobald man über das Gerät diskutiert.

Bitte lass Zweiteres in Zukunft bleiben, ein Smiley reicht dicke . Na vielleicht auch zwei


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

GoZoU schrieb:


> 1. Ist es nicht "besser" als die deutsche Variante.:



Ich hab nie gesagt, dass das Ami-Gerät besser ist, als das deutsche Gerät. Ich hab gesagt, dass die Prozessortechnologie besser bzw. fortschrittlicher ist, da die Architektur kleiner ist.


----------



## GoZoU (8. September 2012)

Das habe ich auch nicht so verstanden, deswegen sitzt das Wort in Anführungszeichen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

SO Handy ist gekauft der Handy fritze hat mit das Teil gleich angemacht.
Was soll ich tuen leer machen oder sofort aufladen und länger dran lassen?


----------



## Timsu (8. September 2012)

Das ist eigentlich komplett egal, letzendlich wird es keinen großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Ok dann lass ich es jetzt mal ausgehen und lads dann spaeter komplett auf


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2012)

Hab jetzt mein Milestone2 und direkt JB drauf gespielt. Läuft astrein .


----------



## Abductee (8. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ok dann lass ich es jetzt mal ausgehen und lads dann spaeter komplett auf



Keine gute Idee, der Ionen-Akku mag es gar nicht wenn man ihn komplett entleert.
Du kannst ihn jederzeit aufladen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Das ausgehen lassen ist sogar schädlich.  Lade es einfach wann du willst. Da muss auch nichts kalibriert werden. Bedien es einfach und lade, wenn es dir gefällt.


----------



## Timsu (8. September 2012)

Natürlich ist für die Akkus Tiefentladung schädlich. 
Allerdings schalten sich die Telefone rechtzeitig genug ab, ohne dass Einbußen in der Lebenszeit gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Bei manchen Handys gibt es ein paar wenige Fälle, in denen die Spannung so gering war, dass das Gerät das Laden verweigert hat und auch nicht an ging. Da musste man dann das Ladekabel zerhacken und dann die Pole passend anschließen.


----------



## Timsu (8. September 2012)

Dann hat man das schon leere Gerät einige Wochen liegen gelassen.
Oder es war ein sehr altes Gerät.
Mit aktuellen Smartphones passiert auch nichts, wenn du es mal nutzt, bis es ausgeht, natürlich sollte man es innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen wieder aufladen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

ok dann lade ich es vorher auf.
wenn ich die speicher karte vom alten Handy in das neue tue kann ich die apps dann problemlos benutzen oder muss ich irgendetwas machen (In der Hoffnung das die Spielstände noch da sind)?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Mach das bloß nicht. Wenn du Apps auf die SD verschiebst, kannst du sie nicht "mal eben" am anderen Gerät starten. Im Gegenteil. Probleme mit beiden Androiden oder Appverlust ist vorprogrammiert. Sichere die Apps lieber mit MyBackup oder Ähnliches.


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. September 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die UCCW User, ich versuch seit fast ner halben Stunde den Skin zum laufen zu bekommen, hab auch schon beide Lösungswege getestet aber das einzige was ich dann aufm Homescreen hab ist der vorgegebene Skin mit dem einfachen grauen Hintergrund  Hab mir die App grade erst draufgeschmissen, ist echt extrem Userfreundlich, kennt sich jeder sofort aus


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

wenn ich die apps jetzt mit appmonster Free sicher und dann in das S3 tue und dort appmonster runterlade und die Sicherung installier funktionierts?
Mir ist halt wichtig das whatsapp chats und co. erhallten bleiben


----------



## kaepernickus (8. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mein Milestone2 und direkt JB drauf gespielt. Läuft astrein .



Mit Custom-ROM?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Offiziell wird das auf dem Knochen wohl nie kommen, also ja, Custom.


----------



## Abufaso (8. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist halt wichtig das whatsapp chats und co. erhallten bleiben



Für Whatsapp gibts aber eine eigene Backupfunktion soweit ich weiß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Für Whatsapp gibts aber eine eigene Backupfunktion soweit ich weiß


 Echt? Gefunden habe ich die nicht.
Was ist mit den Spielen? Ich probier jetzt mal MyBackup


----------



## lukyluke (8. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, hab ich nicht. Ich hab gesagt, dass die Technik die Selbe ist, nicht die Leistung. Die CPU ist zum Beispiel bei beiden Geräten im 28 nm-Verfahren gebaut. Das One X weißt lediglich 40 nm auf, weswegen der Snapdragon den Tegra auch nicht selten bügelt. Ich hab also nichts verwechselt. CPU ist auch nur ein Beispiel.



Da muss ich dir leider wieder widersprechen, denn der Exynos 4412 ist im 32nm Verfahrem.hergestellt. Auch Cortex A9 genannt. Der Snapdragon S4 im One S ist wie du sagst ein Chip in 28nm Größe. Das ist dann Cortex A15 
Ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht übel. Ich will nur deine Informationem ein wenig zurechtrücken.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Schau mal ein bissl zurück, das hab ich gerade auch bemerkt:



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ah, hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut. Das S3 hat 32nm. Die amerikanische Variante, die mit dem Snapdragon, die hat 28nm. Dann hat das 1S sogar die bessere Technologie.  Das S3 ist aber dennoch flotter.



Gibts eigentlich schon ein Phone auf dem Markt, welches den APQ8064 Snapdragon eingebaut hat? Ich warte schon so sehnsüchtig auf den Chip, aber es kommt einfach nix.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. September 2012)

Seit heute ist bei mir endlich miui 2.9.9 jelly bean drauf und der Hammer.  ( defy) 
Welches Handy würdet ihr nehmen? 
Samsung GS3
HTC ONE X
LG Optimus X4


----------



## Abufaso (8. September 2012)

Geschmackssache denke ich, LG aber eher nicht. Ich persönlich finde Sense um einiges angenehmer als Tw, würde deshalb zum One X greifen. 




			
				POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Echt? Gefunden habe ich die nicht.
> Was ist mit den Spielen? Ich probier jetzt mal MyBackup



Einstellungen -> Chat Einstellungen -> Backup Chatverlauf. 
Sollte so gehen, habs allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Das Optimus X4 scheidet schon mal voll aus. Sorry, aber wenn das mit dem Updates genauso ein Debakel wird, wie beim 2X (GB kam nach ICS-Release, obwohl FroYo nicht mal Dualcore unterstützte), dann wirst du mit dem X4 nicht glücklich. Dann diskutieren wir die letzten Seite fleißig über die Architekturen in den Telefonen. Und, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, weil der Tegra 3 im One X noch in 40nm produziert wird, der Snapdragon Dualcore im XL aber in 28nm, ist das XL dem X in fast allen Situationen mit Abstand voraus. Das XL bleibt länger an, surft flüssier, lässt sich besser OCen und hat auch generell mehr Rohleistung. Lediglich wenn alle 4 Kerne des 1X ausgelastet werden, ist es ein Stück weit vorne. Momentan gibt's aber noch keine Quadcore-Apps. Von daher solltest du lieber zwischen 1XL und S3 entscheiden. Und da fällt die Wahl zu 90% auf Displayart, Design, SD-Slot und Akku und Software. Sonst tun sich die Phones gegenseitig nichts und mit keinem der Telefone hat man was falsch gemacht.

Edit: Außerdem kennt der Tegra kein Dualcore-Betrieb, wie der Snapdragon oder der Exynos. Und da der Companion-Core bei Sense schnell mal mit seinen mickrigen 500 MHz an die Grenzen kommt, schaltet der Tegra nicht selten man bei der Menüführung alle Kerne auf Hochtouren, was gewaltig am Akku nuckeln kann. Ich hab anfangs auch gedacht, dass das One X mein nächstes Telefon nach dem Sensation wird. Im Endeffekt war es von HTC aber ein Fehler mal keinen Qualcomm-Chip zu nehmen. Und wenn ich Mitte nächstes Jahr Vertragsverlängerung hab, dann kommt mir auch nur ein HTC-Qualcomm-Device ins Haus.


----------



## ile (8. September 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich dir leider wieder widersprechen, denn der Exynos 4412 ist im 32nm Verfahrem.hergestellt. Auch Cortex A9 genannt. Der Snapdragon S4 im One S ist wie du sagst ein Chip in 28nm Größe. Das ist dann Cortex A15
> Ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht übel. Ich will nur deine Informationem ein wenig zurechtrücken.



Nein,  auch nicht ganz.  Der S4 ist kein richtiger A15, sondern so n Mischmasch,  siehe ältere posts


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Der S4 ist kein Cortex. Qualcomm hat lediglich die Lizenzen für den Befehlssatz gekauft. Die CPU an sich ist aber kein Cortex, sondern ein Krait. Keine Ahnung wie die Leute auf die Idee kommen, dass das ein Cortex ist.  Die S1, die waren noch Cortex, damals glaube ich ein A5 oder alternativ ein ARM9 oder 11, da bin ich unsicher. Nur die beiden QSDs waren Scorpion. S2 und S3 waren ebenfalls Scorpion und der S4 jetzt ist ein Krait.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. September 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Geschmackssache denke ich, LG aber eher nicht. Ich persönlich finde Sense um einiges angenehmer als Tw, würde deshalb zum One X greifen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist bloss das ich nur eine SIM habe und die fuer das S3 klein gemacht wurde. Das heisst im alten ist keine SIm drin bedeutet der frägt ob ich die gleiche Nummer noch habe, sage ich ja sagt er die Verifizierung war nicht erfolgreich


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. September 2012)

Dann kopiere mal den WhatsApp-Ordner auf der SD vom alten Geröt aus neue. Bei der Einrichtung von WhatsApp sollte er automatisch das Backup finden, denn WhatsApp erstellt alle drei Tage automatisch ein Backup.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. September 2012)

Okay wird probiert
Spielsstände krieg mit my backup rüber oder?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. September 2012)

Ich glaube Spielstände bekommst du nur mit Root rüber.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Custom-ROM?



Ja (natürlich). Es gibt eine CM10 Version welche voll Alltagstauglich ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. September 2012)

Ich habe grad Backup und restore installiert dann die gewünschten Aps gebackupt, danach die Sd ins S3 reingetan das gleiche App runtergeladen aber dort sagt er mir ich hätte nichts gebackupt.
Ist das immer so.
Von der Se Suite auf Kies wäre auch noch ne möglichkeit


----------



## Tobcinio (9. September 2012)

Tut bei eurem Handy Whats App , weil ich kann leider keine Nachrichten senden oder empfangen bzw sehe auch nicht wann jemand das letzte mal on war ...  oder  tuts bei euch ? Neustart und Neuinstallieren hat nix gebracht ...


----------



## inzpekta (9. September 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> Tut bei eurem Handy Whats App , weil ich kann leider keine Nachrichten senden oder empfangen bzw sehe auch nicht wann jemand das letzte mal on war ...  oder  tuts bei euch ? Neustart und Neuinstallieren hat nix gebracht ...


 

Ja tut's...

Du solltest dir mal deinen Vertrag ansehen, sowas liegt meistens am Provider.


----------



## Tobcinio (9. September 2012)

Ich habe Congstar und Prepaid , und das Handy ist ein S2   und gestern Mittag gings noch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. September 2012)

wlan oder mobil ins intenet?
Wlan dürfte kein Problem sein


----------



## Tobcinio (9. September 2012)

Beides klappt nicht ...  http://www.golem.de/news/deutsche-t...st-schuld-an-whatsapp-ausfall-1209-94378.html              kann das damit zusammen hängen?


----------



## inzpekta (9. September 2012)

... möglich.

Hilft wohl nur nachfragen.


----------



## Tobcinio (9. September 2012)

Ich frag mich das nur weil ich ja bei Congstar bin und Prepaid habe und eig hats ja nichts mit einem Vertrag zu tun habe ja nur die i-net flat gebucht ...


----------



## inzpekta (9. September 2012)

Congstar IST Telekom!


----------



## Tobcinio (9. September 2012)

Weiß ich doch und mein Bruder   und Schwester haben auch Telekom und bei denen tut whats app ..


----------



## Abufaso (9. September 2012)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht richtig seh ich gerade..
Evo 3D @ 1&1 (Vaderfone)


----------



## Tobcinio (9. September 2012)

es funktioniert wieder einmal wlan ausgemacht und wieder angemacht dann funktionierte es  wieder :p


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2012)

Also danke für die ersten antworten. Aber das Android ist mir egal den miui kommt so wie so wieder drauf. So wie von euch gelesen habe ist in Sachen 4 Kern Samsung besser oder?  Wie sieht es mit gaming und navi aus? Das ist noch mal die Auswahl. 
Samsung GS3
HTC ONE X
LG Optimus X4


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2012)

Ich würd mich nicht auf einen Quadcore versteifen, das bringt (momentan) keine Vorteile.
HTC One S oder Galaxy Nexus sagt dir nicht zu?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2012)

Abductee das gerät soll die nächsten 2 Jahre durchhalten und da finde ist ein 4 Kerner besser. 
Denn mein Defy mit Custom-ROM MIUI 2.9.9 Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean [ROM MIUI][ GB|ICS|JB ][ | WIUI | ][ 2.9.10 ] - MULTiLanguage |21+| Defy | Defy+ - xda-developers und von 800MHz auf 1150 MHz übertaktet, kann einigen Dualcores das Wasser Reichen. 

Aber ich werde mich warscheinlich für das Samsum Galaxy S3 entscheiden, denn 
1. Leicht zu Rooten und CWM zu installieren
2. Anhand der info von Bratwurstmobil werde ich wegen bessere OC , Kern Lastverteilung und Core-Sleep das nehmen
3. SD-Carten Slot
4. Design
5. Akku entnehmbar.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. September 2012)

Nehm das ist absolut geil das teil


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. September 2012)

So Vertragsverlängerung durch und Samsung Galaxy S3 kommt.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So Vertragsverlängerung durch und Samsung Galaxy S3 kommt.


 Ich werd neidisch  Muss leider noch 6 Monate Warten auf VVL  hoffentlich kommt bis dahin ein neues Nexus raus: HD Super-AMOLED-Display, Snapdragon S4 (Pro), 2GB RAM, Speicherkartensteckplatz und ein Akku mit mehr als 3000mAh und das Ding ist blind gekauft


----------



## kaepernickus (10. September 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich werd neidisch  Muss leider noch 6 Monate Warten auf VVL  hoffentlich kommt bis dahin ein neues Nexus raus: HD Super-AMOLED-Display, Snapdragon S4 (Pro), 2GB RAM, Speicherkartensteckplatz und ein Akku mit mehr als 3000mAh und das Ding ist blind gekauft


 
Bei den Specs (Snapdragon, großer Akku) solltest du auf ein Nexus von Motorola hoffen. Die setzen auf große Akkus.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2012)

solange die Software von Google kommt, nehm ich gern ein Moto, die Haptik vom RAZR/Maxx ist klasse


----------



## Papzt (10. September 2012)

Ich muss noch 13 Tage warten bis ich verlängern kann...ich denke nicht, dass das neue Nexus bis dahin draußen ist, aber ich hoffe wenigstens das S3 in schwarz....


----------



## kaepernickus (10. September 2012)

vom Razr (Maxx) HD wird es Dev Editions geben auf die man problemlos Vanilla-Android oder Custom ROMs aufspielen kann. Google als neuer Motorola-Besitzer macht sich langsam bezahlt.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich muss noch 13 Tage warten bis ich verlängern kann...ich denke nicht, dass das neue Nexus bis dahin draußen ist, aber ich hoffe wenigstens das S3 in schwarz....


 ne andre Farbe würd ich auch net wollen


----------



## Papzt (10. September 2012)

Naja weis kommt gar nicht in Frage und blau...naja


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. September 2012)

Pff weiß FTW, gibt nix schöneres


----------



## Timsu (10. September 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> gibt nix schöneres


...für Frauen


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich werd neidisch  Muss leider noch 6 Monate Warten auf VVL  hoffentlich kommt bis dahin ein neues Nexus raus: HD Super-AMOLED-Display, Snapdragon S4 (Pro), 2GB RAM, Speicherkartensteckplatz und ein Akku mit mehr als 3000mAh und das Ding ist blind gekauft


Ihr immer mit eurer Vertragsverlängerung. Mein Vertrag hat 1 Monat Laufzeit (und Kündigungsfrist)  
Ich kauf mir die Devices aber auch meistens Unlocked, habe ja auch genug (1x Nexus One, 1x SGS, 1x Nexus S, 1x Note, 1x Galaxy Nexus, 1x S3 liegen hier mitlerweile rum).

Aber zum eigentlichen Sinn meines Posts: 



> Speicherkartensteckplatz


Wird es niemals geben. Versprech ich dir. Ist in der Android Architektur einfach nicht vorgesehen, gab sogar irgendwann mal ein Statement von Google deswegen. 



> Akku mit mehr als 3000mAh


Musst du auf Motorola hoffen, gehe aber davon aus das das nächste Nexus ein Motorola Phone ist. 
Hoffe allerdings das Google trotzdem den Wettbewerb um die Nexus reihe auferhält. Fand ich immer gut. 



> HD Super-AMOLED-Display, Snapdragon S4 (Pro), 2GB RAM


Die Nexus Phones hängen immer etwas hinterher in der Hardware, gleichen das aber meist durch Software aus (mein Nexus ist meistens im alltag schneller als das S3, in z.B Ladezeiten etc).
Ich tippe auf einen Release zum Weihnachtsgeschäft, da Google die Nexus Phones immer mehr in den Mainstream rücken will. 

Ich persönlich möchte einfach das, die Nexus Phones weiterhin die Developer Phones bleiben, dafür kauf ich sie mir (und für Vanilla Android ).


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> ...für Frauen


 
Nö 

Btw, ich hätte die Möglichkeit n neues S3 in weiß mit 16GB für 450€ zu bekommen aus ner Vertragsverlängerung ohne Branding/Simlock, noch OVP und nie benutzt. Bin echt schwer am überlegen ob ich's kaufen soll oder nicht, verlockend wär's schon.


----------



## kaepernickus (10. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die Nexus Phones hängen immer etwas hinterher in der Hardware, gleichen das aber meist durch Software aus (mein Nexus ist meistens im alltag schneller als das S3, in z.B Ladezeiten etc).
> Ich tippe auf einen Release zum Weihnachtsgeschäft, da Google die Nexus Phones immer mehr in den Mainstream rücken will.
> 
> Ich persönlich möchte einfach das, die Nexus Phones weiterhin die Developer Phones bleiben, dafür kauf ich sie mir (und für Vanilla Android ).



Das Galaxy Nexus war doch bei Release hardwaremäßig auf dem aktuellsten Stand, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. September 2012)

Selbst mein Sensation war von der Rohleistung her schneller.  Nexus-Geräte ware noch nie der Knüller. Die siedeln sich meist in oberen Mittelfeld an.


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Das Galaxy Nexus war doch bei Release hardwaremäßig auf dem aktuellsten Stand, oder etwa nicht?


Nein, die Hardware im Galaxy Nexus war zu release bereits etwa ein halbes Jahr alt. 
Aber, was heißt alt. Das Gerät kam nur ca. 1 halbes Jahr nach den andere Flagschiffen raus. Das kann man nicht als "alt" bezeichnen. 



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Selbst mein Sensation war von der Rohleistung her schneller.  Nexus-Geräte ware noch nie der Knüller. Die siedeln sich meist in oberen Mittelfeld an.


Falsch. Nexus Phones waren schon immer Highend Hardware, allerdings kamen sie immer 1 Jahr nach ihrem "retail" pendant raus (Nexus One ^= HTC Desire | Nexus S ^= Galaxy S | Galaxy Nexus ^= S2)


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wird es niemals geben. Versprech ich dir. Ist in der Android Architektur einfach nicht vorgesehen, gab sogar irgendwann mal ein Statement von Google deswegen.



Wird es schon geben, ist doch für das Mini-Update vom Galaxy Nexus (i9260) bekannt 




Leandros schrieb:


> Musst du auf Motorola hoffen, gehe aber davon aus das das nächste Nexus ein Motorola Phone ist.
> Hoffe allerdings das Google trotzdem den Wettbewerb um die Nexus reihe auferhält. Fand ich immer gut.



Ich nehme gerne ein Nexus von Moto, dann können Sie die Software schon nicht verhunzen  Sind nicht sogar 5 Nexus-Phones im Gespräch? Von Sony, LG, Samsung, Moto und HTC (?)?


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wird es schon geben, ist doch für das Mini-Update vom Galaxy Nexus (i9260) bekannt


 Ich lese es grade. Merkwürdig. Klingt so gar nicht nach Google, aber man kann Stretegien ja ändern. Viele leute wünschen sich eine SD Karte und es ist scheinbar für viele auch ein großes gegenargument fürs Nexus.
Dann wird es aber immer weniger dem Developer Phone gerecht was mich ehlich gesagt aufregt, dann ich nutze es zu 50% dafür 



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich nehme gerne ein Nexus von Moto, dann können Sie die Software schon nicht verhunzen  Sind nicht sogar 5 Nexus-Phones im Gespräch? Von Sony, LG, Samsung, Moto und HTC (?)?


 Ja, stimmt, das Gerücht gab es mal. Ist nur die Frage ob was dran ist, denn ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht. 

Edit: AHH. Mein Clubmate ist leer. Muss ich morgen ma einkaufen fahren.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. September 2012)

Mate in Niedersachsen? Die kommt aus nem Kaff 6km von hier


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mate in Niedersachsen? Die kommt aus nem Kaff 6km von hier


Das ist voll Kompliziert hier zu bekommen, entweder Online Shop oder direkt bestellen beim Händler hier. Manchmal haben es auch Händler stehen, aber ist eher selten. 
Du Glückpilz kannst einfach bei Loscher rumfahren und rausholen. Will ich auch (Wobei das wäre Schlimm bei mir, schlaf schon ohne Mate nur knapp 3h )


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch. Nexus Phones waren schon immer Highend Hardware, allerdings kamen sie immer 1 Jahr nach ihrem "retail" pendant raus (Nexus One ^= HTC Desire | Nexus S ^= Galaxy S | Galaxy Nexus ^= S2)



Und damit sind sie gerade nicht mehr Highend. Denn sie haben ein Jahr alte Hardware. Und gerade im mobilen Sektor macht das ne Menge aus (siehe S2 zu S3; Sensation zu One X). Außerdem ist das Galaxy Nexus nicht das Pendant zum S2. Die Unterscheide sind riesig.


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2012)

Ja, beim Galaxy Nexus zu S2 war ich mir nicht sicher. 
Trotzdem ist es High End Hardware. Sie ist auch zum Release immer noch High End, "veraltet" jedoch schneller. 

Ist das selbe wie wenn jetzt die GTX 880 raus kommt und du sie dir in 6 Monaten kaufst, dann ist sie deiner Meinung also nicht mehr High End obwohl in der Zwischenzeit nichts schnelleres raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. September 2012)

Im Mobilbereich kommt aber schon fast regelmäßig was Schnelleres raus. Und wie gesagt, mein Sensation, welches ein halbes Jahr früher kam, ist von der Rohleistung her schneller. Von daher ist das Galaxy Nexus nicht High-End, sondern wirklich obere Mittelklasse. Einzig das Display war natürlich grandios, auch wenns PenTile war.


----------



## Hardwell (11. September 2012)

seit ich den nova launcher auf meinem s3 installiert hab und auch verwende wird mein akku schneller lehr liegt das an den einstellungen oder saugt der nova launcher allgemein mehr strom?


----------



## Klarostorix (11. September 2012)

ich hatte eine Zeit lang den Apex installiert, der hielt länger als der Nova und bietet zudem mehr Features (als der Gratis-Nova)


----------



## Papzt (11. September 2012)

Also ich kann keine Verschlechterung der Akkulaufzeit feststellen, weder bei Nova Prime, HoloHD oder Apex


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Im Mobilbereich kommt aber schon fast regelmäßig was Schnelleres raus. Und wie gesagt, mein Sensation, welches ein halbes Jahr früher kam, ist von der Rohleistung her schneller. Von daher ist das Galaxy Nexus nicht High-End, sondern wirklich obere Mittelklasse. Einzig das Display war natürlich grandios, auch wenns PenTile war.


 
Rohleistung != Leistung. Leistungsmäßig putzt das Nexus das Sensation mit dem kleinen finger. 
Außerdem kommt im Mobil bereich nahezu so schnell fortschritt wie im Desktop. 

Von daher: Your argument is invalid. Try again.


PS: @Papzt, Klos, new_devide: Meine Akkulaufzeit hat sich auch nicht merklich beim Umstieg von Apex auf Nova Prime verändert. 
Nur mein 1,8 GHz Dual Core frisst mir Akku weg.


----------



## Papzt (11. September 2012)

Jup ebenfalls keine Veränderung. Bei mir sind es auch eher Kernel Tweaks und OC welches den Akku leer "saugt".


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. September 2012)

Aber das Galaxy s3 mit custom Rom macht dann das nexus platt. Die nexus Geräte haben ein Android ohne ui, daher sind sie so schnell aber das wars dann auch. Zum Beispiel das xaomi m2 ist schneller als das s3 weil es keine ui besitzt.  Bald kommt mein s3 und dann wird miui drauf gemacht und es ist dann extrem schnell.


----------



## Papzt (11. September 2012)

Das S3 hat auch Hardware mäßig einen geringfügigen Vorteil..


----------



## Timsu (11. September 2012)

Android ohne UI?


Wäre mal ne coole Sache


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Leistungsmäßig putzt das Nexus das Sensation mit dem kleinen finger.



Ich hoffe das machst du aber jetzt nicht an der Geschwindigkeit der Geräte fest.


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. September 2012)

So im Laufe der nächsten Woche bzw Anfang übernächste Woche weicht mein Nexus S nem S III, mal schauen ob mich auch n nicht-Google Phone überzeugen kann


----------



## Papzt (11. September 2012)

Naja das OS und der Hersteller bleibt ja


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. September 2012)

Ich mein den Umstieg von Google Phone zu nem normalen, die Stock Rom wird aber eh nicht lange drauf bleiben, da ist mir ne Custom Rom dennoch lieber.


----------



## septix (11. September 2012)

Ist das hier die normale Oberfläche von JellyBean?
Auf der Android.Developer Seite sieht es auch so aus, jedoch hab ich jetzt des öfteren Videos gesehen, u.a. heute eins der LTE Version von SGS3 mit JellyBean, wo es genau so aussah wie ICS und nicht wie auf dem Bild...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Das S3 hat auch Hardware mäßig einen geringfügigen Vorteil..


 
Falsch, denn die soc ist beim s3 weiter entwickelt. Dann ist der 4 Kerner und gpu deutlich schneller das selbe trifft auf den ram zu.


----------



## Timsu (11. September 2012)

Äußerlich sind ICS und JB sowieso kaum zu Unterscheiden.
Mit heruntergezogener Benachrichtigungsleiste könnte man das eher sagen.
Aber auf dem Bild ist die Stock Version zu sehen, Samsung macht da ja immer noch seine eigene Oberfläche drüber.


----------



## septix (11. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Äußerlich sind ICS und JB sowieso kaum zu Unterscheiden.
> Mit heruntergezogener Benachrichtigungsleiste könnte man das eher sagen.
> Aber auf dem Bild ist die Stock Version zu sehen, Samsung macht da ja immer noch seine eigene Oberfläche drüber.


 
Achso, das bedeutet wenn JB bald offiziell fürs SGS3 rauskommt müsste man sich die Stock Rom draufziehen damit es so aussieht?


----------



## Papzt (11. September 2012)

Ja klar. Außer an Kleinigkeiten (z.B. Systemmenu) siehst du keinen Unterschied da ja der Hersteller seine eigene UI drüber klatscht


----------



## septix (11. September 2012)

Puh ich seh es schon kommen, sobald mein SGS3 bestellt ist werden erstmal tausend chrometabs aufgemacht und alle möglichen ROMs, APPs etc stundenlang verglichen


----------



## Papzt (11. September 2012)

Erstmal Nova Prime und dann werd ich was gutes raus suchen müssen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich die MicroSIM auch pünktlich...


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. September 2012)

Die hier sieht ja meiner Meinung nach ziemlich interessant aus, werd ich auf jeden Fall testen. Paranoid gibt's auch schon fürs S III, war schon auf'm Nexus S ne top Rom


----------



## Papzt (11. September 2012)

Mal gucken. Vielleicht mal wieder eine Kang, die waren ja auch nicht verkehrt. Ansonsten geht CM ja immer. SlimBean wäre auch ganz cool


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. September 2012)

http://miui-germany.de/wp/?page_id=274 ist ein gutes ui Android.


----------



## Papzt (11. September 2012)

Kein MIUI auf meinen Geräten


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

septix schrieb:


> Puh ich seh es schon kommen, sobald mein SGS3 bestellt ist werden erstmal tausend chrometabs aufgemacht und alle möglichen ROMs, APPs etc stundenlang verglichen


Bei ROMs gibts nicht viel auswahl. AOKP oder CM.



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> So im Laufe der nächsten Woche bzw Anfang übernächste Woche weicht mein Nexus S nem S III, mal schauen ob mich auch n nicht-Google Phone überzeugen kann


Viel Spass. Du wirst das einmal machen und danach nie wieder. Habe den Fehler auch schon gemacht. 



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das machst du aber jetzt nicht an der Geschwindigkeit der Geräte fest.


Leistungsmäßig != Benchmark. Benchmarks sind sinnlos. Ich rede von normaler täglicher usage. In täglicher usage putzt das Nexus in z.B Ladegeschwindkeit aber auch das SIII. (klingt dumm, ist aber so, touchwiz macht einfach alles lahm und laggy)



Timsu schrieb:


> Android ohne UI?
> 
> Wäre mal ne coole Sache


Klar. Terminal Emulator reicht doch für alles. 


PS: @Gordon: MUIU ist müll. Closed source. Wird niemals auf eines meiner Handys landen.
PSS: So. Habe mein selfcoded GTK Theme fertig. War ein Tag arbeit. Jetzt sieht Mint gut aus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> PS: @Gordon: MUIU ist müll. Closed source. Wird niemals auf eines meiner Handys landen.
> PSS: So. Habe mein selfcoded GTK Theme fertig. War ein Tag arbeit. Jetzt sieht Mint gut aus.


 Wie kommst du auf so ein Müll? Xaomi bringt das m2 raus und das hat noch bessere Hardware als das s3. Denn miui kommt von xaomi und seit dies Woche hat sogar das Sony xperia s jb.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

Gibt's dein Beitrag auch noch auf Deutsch?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2012)

Miui ist die beste ROM mMn. Hab viele probiert, aber keins hat mich so überzeugt. Ob Closed Source oder nicht, kann einem doch egal sein!


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:
			
		

> Miui ist die beste ROM mMn. Hab viele probiert, aber keins hat mich so überzeugt. Ob Closed Source oder nicht, kann einem doch egal sein!



Jedem das seine. Ich find MIUI Müll. 
Ich vertrau auf AOSP.


----------



## Papzt (12. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Jedem das seine. Ich find MIUI Müll.
> Ich vertrau auf AOSP.


 
/sign


----------



## septix (12. September 2012)

Wie sieht das bei AOSP/AOKP eigentlich mit den "Features" wie z.B. Smart stay, oder die Funktion dass beim SMS Tippen der Kontakt angerufen wird sobald man das Telefon an sein Ohr hält, da fällt mir der Name gerad nicht ein.
Bei der Feature List von AOKP kann ich darüber nichts finden, heisst aber ja nicht unbedingt das es nicht vorhanden ist...


----------



## Klarostorix (12. September 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Miui ist die beste ROM mMn. Hab viele probiert, aber keins hat mich so überzeugt. Ob Closed Source oder nicht, kann einem doch egal sein!


 
Was mich an Miui stört ist folgendes: Warum kauft man ein Android-Phone, das viele Möglichkeiten bietet, nur um sie dann mit dem iOS-orientierten Miui wieder einzuschränken


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

septix schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das bei AOSP/AOKP eigentlich mit den "Features" wie z.B. Smart stay, oder die Funktion dass beim SMS Tippen der Kontakt angerufen wird sobald man das Telefon an sein Ohr hält, da fällt mir der Name gerad nicht ein.
> Bei der Feature List von AOKP kann ich darüber nichts finden, heisst aber ja nicht unbedingt das es nicht vorhanden ist...



Nö, gibt es nicht. Aber kann ich mich heute abend mal dran setzen. 
Werde es dann mal in AOKP rein coden, sollte relativ easy sein.


----------



## septix (12. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nö, gibt es nicht. Aber kann ich mich heute abend mal dran setzen.
> Werde es dann mal in AOKP rein coden, sollte relativ easy sein.


 
Wäre natürlich richtig genial


----------



## Betschi (12. September 2012)

Kennt jemand gute Games für Tablets? Hab mir ein Galaxy Tab 8.9 zugelegt, aber noch keine passenden Games gefunden


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2012)

Von World of Goo gibts es afaik mittlerweile auch eine Android Version.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von World of Goo gibts es afaik mittlerweile auch eine Android Version.


 Damit liegst du richtig. Das Spiel ist ja gerade prädestiniert für Touch-Geräte  Auf jeden Fall eines der besten Games


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

septix schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich richtig genial


 
Jup, gut. Setz ich mich ran.


----------



## septix (12. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Jup, gut. Setz ich mich ran.


 
Topklasse .
Wie wird sowas denn gemacht?
Sind das einfach nur Codeausschnitte die du aus dem originalen und in nen anderes ROM packst?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. September 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Was mich an Miui stört ist folgendes: Warum kauft man ein Android-Phone, das viele Möglichkeiten bietet, nur um sie dann mit dem iOS-orientierten Miui wieder einzuschränken


 
Blödsinn. MIUI nutzte ich bei meinem Defy seit 1 jahr und habe alles wie beim CM7/9/10 nur das Menü ist übersichtlicher. Dann verbraucht miui 20% weniger akku und 40% weniger RAM, dabei wird der Prozessor deutlich entlastet. Mein defy hat 512 MB RAM und 300 MB sind frei, das kann AOSP/AOKP und CM nicht. MIUI ist sehr weit entwickelt und hat schon Jelly Bean, so wie mein Defy hat auch Android 4.1.1 Miui 2.9.10 . Und MIUI hat wöchentliche Updates.


----------



## Papzt (12. September 2012)

Was bringt denn Ram, wenn er nciht genutzt wird? -.- Freier Ram ist nutzlos


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2012)

Das hat damals schon bei Vista niemand verstanden.

Fakt ist: Man sollte Ram erst frei machen wenn er wirklich knapp wird. Ramzellen frei geben geht rasend schnell. Sie wieder neu aus dem Flash zu füllen wenn man das Programm doch wieder will dauert dagegen ewig.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

Zum Thema RAM: Help! Linux ate my RAM!
Wenn ihr wirklich wissen wollt wie viel RAM euer Hady hat und wie viel frei ist, Terminal Emulator laden (am besten busybox installiert haben) und "free -m" eingeben. (-m ist nur für angabe in mb, könntes auch ohne machen)

Edit: hmm. meine busybox kann -m nicht. 



septix schrieb:


> Topklasse .
> Wie wird sowas denn gemacht?
> Sind das einfach nur Codeausschnitte die du aus dem originalen und in nen anderes ROM packst?


 
Habe den source code von dem AOSP (Android Open Source Project, direkt von Google) sowie den AOKP source code aufem PC und kann den jederzeit bearbeiten, compilen und hochladen in die repo.


----------



## septix (12. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Habe den source code von dem AOSP (Android Open Source Project, direkt von Google) sowie den AOKP source code aufem PC und kann den jederzeit bearbeiten, compilen und hochladen in die repo.


 
Klingt sehr interessant, kann man bestimmt sehr viel mit anstellen.
Ich habe bezüglich Studium demnächst vor mich mit Android-App Entwicklung zu befassen...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. September 2012)

Das App ist dazu am besten geeignet:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...GwsMSwxLDEwOSwiY29tLnNhbmVscy50ZW1wY3B1djIiXQ..


> Displays:
> cpu speed
> cpu load
> batt temp
> ram


Daher MIUI hat sich extrem verbessert. wer es in den letzten Monaten nicht getestet hat, sollte besser schweigen. Hier ein Benchmark aller Cr Android:
Benchmark verschiedener ROMs für das Defy - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das App ist dazu am besten geeignet:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...GwsMSwxLDEwOSwiY29tLnNhbmVscy50ZW1wY3B1djIiXQ..
> 
> Daher MIUI hat sich extrem verbessert. wer es in den letzten Monaten nicht getestet hat, sollte besser schweigen. Hier ein Benchmark aller Cr Android:
> Benchmark verschiedener ROMs für das Defy - Android-Hilfe.de


 
Benchmarks sagen nichts über Leistung aus, sind viel zu einfach fakebar (Ich kann dir in diversen Benchmarks aus dem stehgreif den ersten Platz belegen) und sind dafür gedacht unwissende wie dich zu verwirren.



> Klingt sehr interessant, kann man bestimmt sehr viel mit anstellen.
> Ich habe bezüglich Studium demnächst vor mich mit Android-App Entwicklung zu befassen...


Bei Fragen zur App Entwicklung kannste dich gerne bei mir melden wenn du Fragen hast.


----------



## septix (12. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bei Fragen zur App Entwicklung kannste dich gerne bei mir melden wenn du Fragen hast.


 
Danke danke, da werd ich bestimmt drauf zurückkommen wenn es soweit ist .


----------



## Papzt (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Tanks*

Hello world.....ich habe immer noch Alpträume...: ugly:


----------



## Timsu (12. September 2012)

Bei MIUI hab ich immer ein komisches Gefühl


eine closed Source "China-ROM"
Wer weiß, was da alles drin ist...


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Bei MIUI hab ich immer ein komisches Gefühl
> 
> eine closed Source "China-ROM"
> Wer weiß, was da alles drin ist...


 
Die IMEI wird 100%ig nach hause gefunkt. 




> Hello world.....ich habe immer noch Alpträume...


HaHa. Hello World is bei Android ja nu wirklich einfach, gibt tausende wege, hier z.B mit einem Toast:

```
Toast.makeText(this, "Hello World!", Toast.LENGTH_LONG).start();
```


----------



## Papzt (12. September 2012)

Nja ich meinte allgemein aufs Proggen bezogen, nicht direkt Android


----------



## septix (12. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> HaHa. Hello World is bei Android ja nu wirklich einfach, gibt tausende wege, hier z.B mit einem Toast:
> 
> ```
> Toast.makeText(this, "Hello World!", Toast.LENGTH_LONG).start();
> ```


 
Die Sytnax erinnert mich an GTK+ Programmierung in C, da hab ich damals mal nen kleines Projekt gehabt .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Bei MIUI hab ich immer ein komisches Gefühl
> 
> 
> eine closed Source "China-ROM"
> Wer weiß, was da alles drin ist...


 
Offizielle Versionen « MIUI GERMANY | MIUI (Deutsche version)

*es ist nicht  closed Source !!!* denn sie haben schon Jelly bean.
Man kann mit den richtigen tools überprüfen das das Android macht. Ausserdem hat MIUI Firewall und ein Spamschutz.
Die SPAM-APP hilft gegen APPs (die du 100%ig  drauf hast) die sachen senden (SMS,MMS,Kontakte...) was man Bocken oder per Randrom simulieren kann(ID,TEL-nr, imei nr). U.S.W. 
Dann hat es über 100.000 Themen, die alle mit einander vermischbar sind.

Leandros dann faked PCGH die Benchmark auch. Denk mal nach was du schreibst.


----------



## Timsu (12. September 2012)

Ich muss zugegeben, bezügl MIUI war ich nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand.
Mittlerweile ist es teilweise(?) open Source.
https://github.com/MiCode
Was da alles schon an Code veröffentlicht wurde, kann ich mangels Programmierkenntnisse nicht sagen.


Z.b. Quadrant kann man sehr leicht faken.
Mein Nexus S hat z.b. mit Stockrom etwa 2,5k Punkte.
Mit passenden Tweaks kommt man auf über 8k.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Offizielle Versionen « MIUI GERMANY | MIUI (Deutsche version)
> 
> es ist nicht  closed Source denn sie haben schon Jelly bean.
> Man kann mit den richtigen tools überprüfen das das Android macht. Ausserdem hat MIUI Firewall und ein Spamschutz.
> ...


 
Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere und bold, upsize und underline ist nicht nötig. 
Das MIUI nicht mehr closed source ist wusste ich nicht. Scheint mitlerweile open source zu sein aber basiert nicht auf der AOSP source sondern ist halb rum gehacke mit SMALI. 

Firewall und "Spamschutz" ist eigentlich nicht nötig. Außerdem Spam != Phishing. 

*PC*GH Benchmark != Smart*phone* Benchmark
PCGH testet immer nach Schema F und das auch proffesionell.


PS: Ich hab jetzt mich mal an dein Wunsch drangesetzt, Septix.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. September 2012)

Ich habe auf meinem defy sämtliche Androids getestet und fand miui am besten, da es sehr übersichtlich ist und sinnvolle tools mitbringt. Aber die Tage kommt mein sgs3 und mal sehen werde alle Androids testen.


----------



## septix (12. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab jetzt mich mal an dein Wunsch drangesetzt, Septix.


 
Da bin ich aber mal mehr als gespannt . 
Was machste denn genau rein dann?
Vielen Dank schonmal 

Dann kann ich nur hoffen das ich mein SGS3 schon hab wenn du fertig bist


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2012)

septix schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mal mehr als gespannt .
> Was machste denn genau rein dann?
> Vielen Dank schonmal
> 
> Dann kann ich nur hoffen das ich mein SGS3 schon hab wenn du fertig bist


 
Bin schon fertig. 
Muss nur noch testen und dann wirds hochgeladen.


----------



## septix (12. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bin schon fertig.
> Muss nur noch testen und dann wirds hochgeladen.


 
Haha krass


----------



## Bambusbar (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Tanks*



Papzt schrieb:


> Hello world.....ich habe immer noch Alpträume...: ugly:


 

Oh shit .. ich erinnere mich.
Damals, BOS und Programmieren mit C ... *schauder*

Ein dunkles Kapitel ^^


----------



## kaepernickus (14. September 2012)

Habe heute von meiner Freundin ein Laptop-Dock für mein Motorola Atrix geschenkt bekommen, ein geniales Teil!
Das ganze funktioniert (soweit bisher getestet) stabil, schnell und einwandfrei.


----------



## lukyluke (14. September 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute von meiner Freundin ein Laptop-Dock für mein Motorola Atrix geschenkt bekommen, ein geniales Teil!
> Das ganze funktioniert (soweit bisher getestet) stabil, schnell und einwandfrei.



Glückwunsch, denn die gibt es bald nicht mehr. Google hat die Entwicklung gestoppt. Die Produktion geht glaube ich noch weiter


----------



## kaepernickus (15. September 2012)

Ja, das habe ich gehört. Ist eigentlich sehr schade, denn gerade zum aktuellen Preis ist es ein geniales Zubehör.


----------



## Bambusbar (16. September 2012)

Mahlzeit,

da ich nicht unbedingt n neuen Thread aufmachen will, kann mir hoffentlich hier jemand helfen 

Ich suche ein eMail-App, das folgendes kann:

- ActiveSync/Exchange 2010 (damit fällt K9 schon mal weg, sonst hätte ich ja kein Problem -_- )
- ein Widget, das mir auf einem Homescreen meinen Posteingang anzeigt
- am besten kostenlos ^^

Der Standard-Mail-Client auf meinem HTC Desire mit CronMod 1.5 hat leider kein Widget, da mir das ROM aber so gut gefällt, würde ich gerne bei dem bleiben.
AquaMail fällt als App raus (kein Exchange 2010), ebenso wie K9, MailDroid hat kein Widget und 15€ für Touchdown zahl ich im Leben nie.

Kurzum - Hilfe!


----------



## septix (16. September 2012)

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist:
RoadSync
TouchDown


und

Howto: Android und Exchange

Allerdings nicht kostenfrei, wobei TouchDown glaub ich eine 30Tage Demo hat...


----------



## Bambusbar (16. September 2012)

Ja, TouchDown hat ne Demo ..aber  das nützt ja nicht viel ^^
Und 15€ werd ich da niemals für ausgeben.

Aber ich guck mir mal RoadSync an, danke


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (16. September 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer Kennt jemand von euch nen ähnlich coolen Player der aber keine Trial Version ist, oder länger als 15 Tage nutzbar ist?


----------



## Abufaso (16. September 2012)

Ich denke du hast nicht vor dafür Geld auszugeben oder?


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (16. September 2012)

Nein eigentlich nicht, aber der von mir gepostete ist doch wircklich auch nur ne 15 tage trial oder etwa nicht??????


----------



## Leandros (16. September 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht, aber der von mir gepostete ist doch wircklich auch nur ne 15 tage trial oder etwa nicht??????


 
Mein Aktueller Lieblingsplayer: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.n7mobile.nplayer
Musst du auch nicht kaufen. Einfach immer beim popup das du kaufen sollst auf "Später" klicken, mach ich seit ca. 3 - 4 Monaten 

Wenn du einen Player möchtets der genau wie PowerAmp aufgebaut ist, schau dir MortPlayer an. Der ist kostenlos und eigentlich identisch zu PowerAmp.


----------



## Abufaso (16. September 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:
			
		

> aber der von mir gepostete ist doch wircklich auch nur ne 15 tage trial oder etwa nicht??????



Doch doch, genau wies da steht


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2012)

Mir gefällt der Apollo(CM Standardplayer seit Version 9) ziemlich gut. Da dem aber noch ein "Landscape" Modus fehlt hab ich fürs Auto noch den neuen Google Player installiert.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (16. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mein Aktueller Lieblingsplayer: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.n7mobile.nplayer
> Musst du auch nicht kaufen. Einfach immer beim popup das du kaufen sollst auf "Später" klicken, mach ich seit ca. 3 - 4 Monaten


 

klappt das vl auch power amp hat da jemand erfahrung damit?


Der von dir gepostete gefällt mir bis jetzt auch am besten, aber die cover kann ich ja bei kies irgendwie nicht hinzufügen wie klappt das dann bei dir?


----------



## Leandros (16. September 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> klappt das vl auch power amp hat da jemand erfahrung damit?
> 
> Der von dir gepostete gefällt mir bis jetzt auch am besten, aber die cover kann ich ja bei kies irgendwie nicht hinzufügen wie klappt das dann bei dir?


Bei PowerAmp geht das auch, aber das ist nicht ganz legal. 

Ich nutze kein Kies. 1. Läuft es nicht auf Linux. 2. Ist es ********. 3. Brauch ich es nicht, GNexus regelt. 
Die Cover kannst du von N7 Player runterladen lassen, einfach in den Einstellungen mal schauen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

PowerAmp hab ich mir gekauft, ist meine erste und bisher einzige gekaufte App  Hat sich aber gelohnt


----------



## kaepernickus (16. September 2012)

Ich nutze Winamp Pro, läuft erstklassig auf meinem Atrix. Die Non-Pro Variante ist kostenlos.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. September 2012)

Hehe, ich benutze den HTC Player, der einzige Player, der was taugt.  Obwohl mir noch ein voller Equalizer fehlen würde und nicht nur die 10.000 Presets.


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

Voodoo Sound oder DPS Manager  Ich nutze Apollo


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2012)

Mittlerweile wirken die 4,3" des EVOs schon recht klein.
Deswegen bin ich  am überlegen mir das Lumia 920 zu holen, sobald der Preis runter ist.
Mir macht WP8 nur etwas sorgen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. September 2012)

Jup, die 4,3 meines Sensas werden auch irgendwie immer kleiner.  Mein Nächstes wird wohl mindestens 4,7" haben. Aber wieso das Lumia? Schau dir doch mal One X(L) oder GS3 an?


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2012)

Touchwiz mag ich nicht, deswegen kein Samsung.

Das Xl bringt mir HW Technisch keinen Vorteil und zum X fällt mir nichts ein.

Gründe fürs Lumia:
PPI sind mehr als beim IPhone
Die Kamera ist wohl sehr gut
Die Optik,.gibt da mehr Farben

Außerdem buggt Android bei mir:
Chrome "blinkt" einfach, so kann man nichts lesen.
Und die Statusbae sieht selten auch nicht normal aus.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. September 2012)

Mein nächtes wird Minimum 4,7 Zol haben, eher 5,5 (Note 2), das ist schon ein heißes Teil


----------



## Abufaso (16. September 2012)

Dass Note (2) ist aber nun wirklich kein Smartphone mehr...probier mal damit zu telefonieren


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2012)

Mir wäre das Note wohl auch zu groß, außer es wäre nur Displaygroß.

PS: Die App ist buggy


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (16. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Bei PowerAmp geht das auch, aber das ist nicht ganz legal.
> 
> Ich nutze kein Kies. 1. Läuft es nicht auf Linux. 2. Ist es ********. 3. Brauch ich es nicht, GNexus regelt.
> Die Cover kannst du von N7 Player runterladen lassen, einfach in den Einstellungen mal schauen.


Idz das nachladen der covers dann kostenpflichtig oder nicht, das blöde ist nur das auf meinem ipod und itunes die cover von allen liedern erkannt werden aber kies kann das irgendwie nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2012)

Hier sieht man das mit der Statusbar.


----------



## Timsu (16. September 2012)

@Turbosnake:
Was hast du denn aktuell für ein gerät?


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2012)

Htc evo 3d.
Wieso fragst du?



Was will Whats App mit den ganzen Berechtigungen?


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Idz das nachladen der covers dann kostenpflichtig oder nicht, das blöde ist nur das auf meinem ipod und itunes die cover von allen liedern erkannt werden aber kies kann das irgendwie nicht.


 
Ist bei PowerAmp natürlich kostenlos


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (16. September 2012)

Geht das dann auch beim n7 player, kostenlos? Kann man bei einem von beiden vl eine itunes wiedergabeliste importieren?


----------



## Leandros (16. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> PS: Die App ist buggy


 
Einfach App neustarten. Liegt aber an der dummen app bzw dev und nicht an Android. 



> Idz das nachladen der covers dann kostenpflichtig oder nicht, das blöde ist nur das auf meinem ipod und itunes die cover von allen liedern erkannt werden aber kies kann das irgendwie nicht.


Nope. Das ist Kostenfrei.



> Kann man bei einem von beiden vl eine itunes wiedergabeliste importieren?


Wenn iTunes kein so dreckiges Programm ist, kannst du die Liste doch bestimmt exportieren oder so? Die Player erkennen alle Playlist formate.

PS: Grade ne neue App halbwegs fertig.
Car Mode App. Gibt im PlayStore ja keine vernünftigen.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. September 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Dass Note (2) ist aber nun wirklich kein Smartphone mehr...probier mal damit zu telefonieren


 Ich bin fast 2m groß und hab Hände wie Baggerschaufeln, das geht schon


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. September 2012)

@Leandros:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Man kann ja über Sense sagen was man will, aber so viele gute Apps in einem Hersteller UI gibts sonst nirgendswo.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. September 2012)

Und ich hab mir noch verkniffen, das rauszuhauen.


----------



## Leandros (16. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> @Leandros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich sag doch, hässlich. 
Sense ist hässlich, TouchWiz is hässlich, MotoBlur und der andere scheiss genau so. 

Darum bastel ich mir ja auch die Themes / Apps die ich brauch selber. Mach ich bei Android so und mach ich bei Linux genau so.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. September 2012)

Mmh, nicht böse nehmen, aber ich finde die Car-Oberfläche von Sense wesentlich gelungener und kompletter als deine.


----------



## Leandros (17. September 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mmh, nicht böse nehmen, aber ich finde die Car-Oberfläche von Sense wesentlich gelungener und kompletter als deine.


 
Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich mags minimal, schwarz und weiss.
Scheint ja leute zu geben, wie dich, die auf quitschig Bunt aka Sense stehen.



> gelungener und kompletter als deine


Was bedeutet das? Was würde dir fehlen, bin immer für Kritik offen. 
(PS: Die existiert seit Heute morgen, also nur knapp 10h Arbeit reingesteckt.)


----------



## Whoosaa (17. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich mags minimal, schwarz und weiss.
> Scheint ja leute zu geben, wie dich, die auf quitschig Bunt aka Sense stehen.
> 
> Was bedeutet das? Was würde dir fehlen, bin immer für Kritik offen.
> (PS: Die existiert seit Heute morgen, also nur knapp 10h Arbeit reingesteckt.)



Jop, ich möchte kein grimmig dreinblickendes, einfaches, minimales Smartphone - meines soll freundlich und fröhlich, lustig und gut drauf sein.. es soll Spaß machen, es zu benutzen.  (mMn)

Was mir fehlt? Schwer zu erklären - deines ist ein iPhone, langweilig, aber einfach zu bedienen. Was ich suche ist ein Android - vielleicht nicht ganz so übersichtlich, dafür aber optisch ansprechender.


----------



## Leandros (17. September 2012)

Doch immer wieder interessant zu sehen wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker sind.


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

Mir gefällt auch eher das schlichte schwarz-blau.


----------



## Papzt (17. September 2012)

Ja dieses Bunte sieht so nach iPhone kinderkram aus


----------



## Whoosaa (17. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Doch immer wieder interessant zu sehen wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker sind.



Wenn ich das Smartphone beruflich nutzen würde, hätte ich natürlich wieder andere Prioritäten - aber momentan habe ich es quasi nur aus Jux und Tollerei, und dann soll es auch Spaß machen.


----------



## kaepernickus (18. September 2012)

Motorola hat heute in London das "Razr i" vorgestellt. Besonderheit daran ist die Verwendung eines 2,0 GHz Intel Atom-Prozessors mit HyperThreading auf Basis der Medfield-Plattform.
Da PCGH anscheinend ja lieber noch ein paar iPhone "News" raushaut und vage Gerüchte zum GS4 bringt, poste ich das mal hier.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2012)

Du könntest auch eine Usernews schreiben .


----------



## kaepernickus (18. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du könntest auch eine Usernews schreiben .



Bin leider gerade nur mit meinem Handy online. Da ist mir das Verfassen einer ordentlichen Usernews zu umständlich. Falls bis zum Abend noch nichts da ist, hol ich das nach.


----------



## DrDave (18. September 2012)

Klingt interessant. Ich bin gespannt wie der Intel im Alltag und in Test abschneidet.


----------



## Leandros (18. September 2012)

Gibt ja schon einiges Intel Phones. Sollen gar nicht so übel sein.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. September 2012)

Die Software soll nicht so der Burner sein, ich empfehle mal einen ersten Test.


----------



## Leandros (19. September 2012)

Mir ist grad beim Benchen mein GNexus abgestürtzt.  
1800 MHz mit Performance Governor und AnTuTu Bench waren wohl doch zu viel.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. September 2012)

Kannst du nicht die Spannung erhöhen? Weil 1,8 GHz sind Peanuts. Hatte mit dem Sensation schon 2,2 GHz.


----------



## Leandros (19. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht die Spannung erhöhen? Weil 1,8 GHz sind Peanuts. Hatte mit dem Sensation schon 2,2 GHz.


 
Kla, kann ich machen. 
Wollte mir aber gar nicht die Mühe machen, außerdem hatte ich es schon auf 1450 mV gesetzt. So viel frisst mein AMD Phenom II im Stock Takt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. September 2012)

Boah, echt jetzt?  Also ich lasse jetzt momentan bei 1836 MHz laufen, was dann 1350 mV sind. Das sind mal eben 100 mV weniger. Da sieht mal man wieder, selbst beim Smartphone kann man bald schon Extrem-OCen.


----------



## Leandros (19. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Boah, echt jetzt?  Also ich lasse jetzt momentan bei 1836 MHz laufen, was dann 1350 mV sind. Das sind mal eben 100 mV weniger. Da sieht mal man wieder, selbst beim Smartphone kann man bald schon Extrem-OCen.


 
Schmeiss mal AnTuTu an. Würde mich interessieren ob dein Handy auch abstürtzt...
Performance Governor nicht vergessen. Dann taktet der auch dauerhaft auf 1800 MHz. 

Ohne Benchmark kann ich mein Nexus auch dauerhaft auf 1800 MHz laufen lassen, zieht nur ordentlich Akku.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. September 2012)

Antutu lief schon x mal, selbstverständlich auch mit Performance. Läuft jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr stabil, egal was ich mache. Ich bekomm die CPU nicht klein.


----------



## Leandros (19. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Antutu lief schon x mal, selbstverständlich auch mit Performance. Läuft jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr stabil, egal was ich mache. Ich bekomm die CPU nicht klein.


 
o_O
Naja, vielleicht wars auch nur ein aussetzer meiner CPU ...

Nur zur verständnis, um welches Phone gehts?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. September 2012)

Bei dir ums GNex, bei mir ums HTC Sensation.


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

Euer Vergleich hinkt wohl etwas


----------



## Leandros (19. September 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Euer Vergleich hinkt wohl etwas


 
Merke ich auch grad.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. September 2012)

Wieso? Ist doch die gleiche Strukturbreite.  Bei ARM-Prozessoren kann man das nicht ganz so eng sehen, wie bei den ganzen Desktop-CPUs. Da ist die Faustregel, dass eine ähnlich gute CPU mit gleicher Strukturbreite auch einen ähnlichen Takt bei ähnlicher Spannung schafft. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass mein Sensation zum Übertakten wirklich sehr, sehr gut geeigent ist. Bei dem 2,2 GHz war noch nicht Ende, da ich die Spannung noch immer senken konnte. Nur leider gibts keinen Kernel, der mehr mitmacht.


----------



## Leandros (19. September 2012)

Das ist ne Kampfansage. Jetzt compile ich mir mal die neuste AOKP Rom und klatsch Fauxis Ultimate SmartReflex Edition Kernel druff.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. September 2012)

Challenge Accepted. Ich such nochmal den 2,2 GHzer.


----------



## Leandros (19. September 2012)

HeHe. Apropos, mein aktueller screen:


Klick mich!


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2012)

Lass nochmal ein Rechtschreibprogramm über die App-Beschreibung laufen .

Generell verbinde ich mit dem Car Modus auch den Landscape Betrieb. Geht das bei dir auch? 

Vielleicht probier ich die App auch mal aus. Aktuell nehm ich DigitalDash fürs Auto.


----------



## Abductee (20. September 2012)

Wofür drei Note-Apps und ein zusätzliches Wetter-App wenn du das Widget laufen hast?


----------



## Leandros (20. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Lass nochmal ein Rechtschreibprogramm über die App-Beschreibung laufen .
> 
> Generell verbinde ich mit dem Car Modus auch den Landscape Betrieb. Geht das bei dir auch?
> 
> Vielleicht probier ich die App auch mal aus. Aktuell nehm ich DigitalDash fürs Auto.



Hust. Ja, gut. Ich kontrolliere nachher die Beschreibung noch einmal. 

Du kannst sie natürlich auch im Landscape nutzen. Dreht sich aber einfach nur. 
Hast du möglicherweise eine gute Idee wie ich das Design auf ein gutes Landscape Layout übertragen kann?  

DigitalDash Kenn ich gar nicht. Schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## turbosnake (20. September 2012)

Gibt es auch die Apps die den Screen wie bei WP aussehen lassen?


----------



## Papzt (20. September 2012)

Such im Store nach Windows Phone launcher...


----------



## Leandros (20. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es auch die Apps die den Screen wie bei WP aussehen lassen?


 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.tikuwarez.launcher3


----------



## turbosnake (20. September 2012)

Das sind ja ein Haufen Berechtigungen. Sind die alle nötig?


----------



## Leandros (20. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind ja ein Haufen Berechtigungen. Sind die alle nötig?



Keine Ahnung. Nicht meine App. Aber normal brauchen launcher schon einige.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. September 2012)

Naja der Launcher ist das was ein bedienen der Smartphones möglich macht.  Ob alle wirklich gebraucht werden werden wohl die wenigsten wissen aber andere Launcher sind da nicht besser.


----------



## turbosnake (20. September 2012)

Heißt das du hast eigene Apps, Leandros?

Mir sind die aufgefallen:
Ungefährer (netzwerkbasierter) Standort  Braucht kein Launcher
Gmail lesen                                         Ich verstehe es bei SMS schon kaum, aber bei E-Mails verstehe ich es überhaupt nicht
Gibt noch mehr aber die stören mich am meisten.


----------



## Leandros (20. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das du hast eigene Apps, Leandros?
> 
> Mir sind die aufgefallen:
> Ungefährer (netzwerkbasierter) Standort  Braucht kein Launcher
> ...



Der Standort ist Schwachsinn, stimmt. 
Gmail lesen wird benötigt um ungelesene Mails anzuzeigen. 
Genau wie bei SMS. Ich denke nicht das der wirklich deine Mails / SMS liest. 

Jop, habe aktuell zwar nur 3 Apps im Play Store aber arbeite nebenbei noch an AOSP/AOKP mit. 
Google einfach Arvid Gerstmann. Du kannst meine Apps nicht übersehen. ^_^


----------



## TankCommander (21. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

wenn ich bei Google Play eine App bewerten will klappt das nicht??? Bin zwar angemeldet aber ich habe keine Kreditkarte hinterlegt. 
Ist den die Kreditkarte zwingend erforderlich zum bewerten der Apps?

Gruß Tank


----------



## DrDave (21. September 2012)

Ist sie nicht, bei mir gehts ohne. Würde ja auch gar keinen Sinn machen eine vorrauszusetzen, mit free Apps kommt man ja schon ziemlich weit.


----------



## TankCommander (21. September 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht, bei mir gehts ohne. Würde ja auch gar keinen Sinn machen eine vorrauszusetzen, mit free Apps kommt man ja schon ziemlich weit.


 
Keine Chance! Das geht einfach nicht bei mir...Kann es wegen dem Wlan sein?


----------



## Leandros (21. September 2012)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Keine Chance! Das geht einfach nicht bei mir...Kann es wegen dem Wlan sein?


 
Was für einen Error bekommst du? 
Die Bewertungen erscheinen erst später, so 12h bis 24h später.

Wenn du unbedingt wissen willst ob Bewerten bei dir funktioniert, dann Bewerte (mit Text!) eine dieser Apps und ich kann dir sagen ob es funktioniert hat. 
Benötige dann halt Info drüber was du geschrieben hast. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Arvid+Gerstmann


----------



## TankCommander (22. September 2012)

Bewerten klappt jetzt...lag an meiner E-Mail Adresse, müsste mein altes HTC Desire rausnehmen.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

Hey, da fühl ich mich doch gleich wie zuhause^^
Bin neu hier und wollt jetzt einfach mal nen Platzhalter hinzu fügen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2012)

Ich habe heute mal ein Jelly Bean ROM auf meinem SGS2 geflasht, um genau zu sein "SlimTW5". 

Meine Fresse geht das ab, so extrem schnell und flüssig  

Flüssiger als das SGS3 mit Standardrom


----------



## Papzt (23. September 2012)

JB>>>>ICS ... das ist Fakt


----------



## Leandros (23. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> JB>>>>ICS ... das ist Fakt



Froyo < Gingerbread > Honeycomb < ICS < JB


----------



## kaepernickus (23. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Froyo < Gingerbread > Honeycomb < ICS < JB


 
Wobei Gingerbread (Smartphones) und Honeycomb (Tablets) ja eigentlich Parallelentwicklungen waren und mit ICS dann vereinheitlicht wurden.


----------



## Leandros (23. September 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Wobei Gingerbread (Smartphones) und Honeycomb (Tablets) ja eigentlich Parallelentwicklungen waren und mit ICS dann vereinheitlicht wurden.



Ja, trotzdem ist Honeycomb das bei weitem schlechteste Android.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (23. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Touchwiz mag ich nicht, deswegen kein Samsung.
> 
> Das Xl bringt mir HW Technisch keinen Vorteil und zum X fällt mir nichts ein.
> 
> ...



Das iPhone hat mehr PPI...


----------



## kaepernickus (23. September 2012)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Das iPhone hat mehr PPI...


 
Laut Specs:
Nokia Lumia 920 - 332 ppi
Apple iPhone 5 - 326 ppi


----------



## Papzt (23. September 2012)

Ja die PPI...sieht man bei >300 ja eh noch so einen großen unterschied


----------



## Leandros (23. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ja die PPI...sieht man bei >300 ja eh noch so einen großen unterschied


 
 Ab 300 PPI sieht man eh keinen Pixel mehr, danach ist es nur noch Schwanzvergleich. Sieht man doch daran, das Apple schon lange nicht mehr mit ihrem Retina wirbt oder sich bemüht noch mehr PPI zu erzwingen.


----------



## kaepernickus (23. September 2012)

Es ging mir jetzt auch nicht um ein paar PPI mehr oder weniger. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass das Lumia diesbezüglich auf Augenhöhe mit dem iPhone (und anderen High-End Phones) agiert. Zum Beleg dafür habe ich halt die offiziellen Angaben herangezogen. 

Mal eine Frage. Gibt es schon infos bezüglich der nächsten Generation des Nexus-Smartphones?
Bin am überlegen aufzurüsten und zurzeit tendiere ich zum Razr MAXX HD (hat ja eine fast Vanilla Android-Version), möchte aber das neue Nexus noch abwarten


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2012)

Möglicherweise soll es von LG kommen, aber ob das stimmt kA.


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2012)

Ich hab gelesen das Google mehrere Hersteller vom nächsten neuen Nexus haben will.
Das Nexus das noch vor Weihnachten kommt, dürfte wie das letzte von Samsung kommen.


----------



## HairforceOne (24. September 2012)

Stimme zu!

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe soll Google zum fünften Geburtstag von Android gleich 5 Nexus Phones auf den Markt schleudern.  Wäre mal interessant zu sehen. 

Bei mir wird es bald auch ein neues Smartphone. Nach 2 Jahren mit meinem P990 hab ich "sonne" Halskrause auf das Handy. Und nu steht meine Verlängerung an.

Hardwaregeschädigt wie ich bin (und ich HASSE wartezeiten) wird es wohl ein Flagschiff. Sieht bis jetzt nach dem LG Optimus 4X HD aus. (Lyncht mich )

Gründe:
Mir gefällt es einfach am besten. Es sieht schön aus, die Oberfläche finde ich ist der Hammer etc. Gegen Samsung habe ich die Totale Abneigung, ich finde die Phones wirken Billig. Und alleine, dass die Rückseite beim S3 so unglaublich glänzt... *würg* (persönliche Meinung...)

Das One X hat mir einen zu schwachen Akku und er ist nicht Auswechselbar. Außerdem ist mir Sense zu "klickibunt".

Und nachdem ich mir gefühlt 800 Tests und Reviews angeschaut habe wird es wohl das 4X HD.


----------



## kaepernickus (24. September 2012)

Motorola hat seinen Android Update-Plan per 22.09. aktualisiert.

Dabei wird schon relativ klar ersichtlich welche Modelle ein JB-Upgrade erhalten, da praktisch alle noch nicht erschienenen ICS-Updates gestrichen wurden und durch ein "Further plans coming soon." ersetzt oder der Status auf "Will remain on Gingerbread (Android 2.3)" gesetzt wurde.

https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c


----------



## Leandros (24. September 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Stimme zu!
> 
> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe soll Google zum fünften Geburtstag von Android gleich 5 Nexus Phones auf den Markt schleudern.  Wäre mal interessant zu sehen.


Dann musst du aber noch ein Jahr warten.  Android ist Heute erst 4 Jahre alt geworden.



Razr255 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es bald auch ein neues Smartphone. Nach 2 Jahren mit meinem P990 hab ich "sonne" Halskrause auf das Handy. Und nu steht meine Verlängerung an.
> 
> Hardwaregeschädigt wie ich bin (und ich HASSE wartezeiten) wird es wohl ein Flagschiff. Sieht bis jetzt nach dem LG Optimus 4X HD aus. (Lyncht mich )


Du hast ein P990 und gehst nach dem desaster nochmal zu LG? Lerneffekt = 0 oder wie?


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:
			
		

> Motorola hat seinen Android Update-Plan per 22.09. aktualisiert.
> 
> Dabei wird schon relativ klar ersichtlich welche Modelle ein JB-Upgrade erhalten, da praktisch alle noch nicht erschienenen ICS-Updates gestrichen wurden und durch ein "Further plans coming soon." ersetzt oder der Status auf "Will remain on Gingerbread (Android 2.3)" gesetzt wurde.
> 
> https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c


Wie gut dass das ja nur die offiziellen Roms sind. Mein "Droid 2 Global"(nach amerikanischer Benennung, für Europäer als Milestone 2 verkauft) funktioniert jedenfalls traumhaft schnell mit JB.


----------



## HairforceOne (24. September 2012)

> Du hast ein P990 und gehst nach dem desaster nochmal zu LG? Lerneffekt = 0 oder wie?



Ungefähr so.  

Nein Scherz beiseite, ich gehe wohl wieder zu LG weil mir die anderen Hersteller absolut nicht zusagen. Außerdem läuft das P880 ja wirklich verdammt gut. Und das ist bei mir die Hauptsache. 

Wie oben schon erwähnt... Samsung habe ich die absolute Abneigung gegen. Ich finde das sieht einfach alles nach Billig Plastik aus und fühlt suich in meinen Augen auch so an...
Und beim HTC... die sache mit dem Akku und Sense.

Die UI 3.0 von LG gefällt mir und auch die Optik finde ich Bombastisch. Von daher: Ja Lernresistent 

Und wenn es dann doch nicht läuft, kommt irgendwann halt auch wieder eine Custom-Rom drauf. Den Bootloader kriegt man ja hoffentlich wohl irgendwie geöffnet.


----------



## kaepernickus (24. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie gut dass das ja nur die offiziellen Roms sind. Mein "Droid 2 Global"(nach amerikanischer Benennung, für Europäer als Milestone 2 verkauft) funktioniert jedenfalls traumhaft schnell mit JB.


 
Ist klar, mich als Atrix-User freut das (wahrscheinliche) offizielle Update sehr. Da man bei den meisten Custom-ROMs (vorallem wenn es keine offizielle ROM der jeweiligen Android-Version gibt) Probleme mit dem Fingerprint-Scanner hat. 
Außerdem sind die ICS-/JB-ROMs von Motorola (da unter Google) ziemlich gelungen und sehr nahe an der Vanilla Android-Version.


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2012)

Mein Evo 3D hat Probleme beim aufladen, der ladevorgang bricht manchmal einfach ab. Wenn ich das Kabel dann erneut einstecken gehts wieder, aber auch nicht lange..
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Klarostorix (24. September 2012)

Läuft dein Evo noch mit Stock-Firmware?


----------



## Abufaso (25. September 2012)

Ja, ganz offizielles ICS 4.0.3


----------



## Papzt (25. September 2012)

Aaaawwwww yeahhhh.... mein s3 ist da


----------



## Abufaso (25. September 2012)

Wenn ich mein Evo jetzt reparieren bzw tauschen lassen möchte, muss dann da noch Garantie oder Gewährleistung drauf sein. Oder ist das dasselbe?


----------



## turbosnake (25. September 2012)

Jetzt soll das Nexus doch von HTC kommen:Bericht: HTC One X5 ist das nächste Nexus-Smartphone.
Ich frage mich wann HP und Nokia genannt werden .


----------



## Timsu (25. September 2012)

Ich hoffe ja auf ein Galaxy Nexus 2 Mini.
Design vom GNEX, 4-4,3", 2GB RAM und Zweikern A15 sowie Micro SDXC Slot.


Leider wird sowas nie auf den Markt kommen


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf ein Galaxy Nexus 2 Mini.
> Design vom GNEX, 4-4,3", 2GB RAM und Zweikern A15 sowie Micro SDXC Slot.
> 
> 
> Leider wird sowas nie auf den Markt kommen


 
4" is ja auch zu klein. Einfach auf edge to edge setzen, dann kann man das Telefon so groß wie alte 4,3" phones machen mit aber 4,6" screen. Oder am besten, was imho auch kommen wird, 5" screen mit aktueller GNexus größe. 
Das Google nur auf Dual Core setzen wir sehe ich auch als eher unwahrscheinlich an, Quad-Core ist ein viel zu großer marketing technischer ausdruck. 2 GiB RAM klingt plausibel, vllt sogar 3?
SD Karte halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, weil es in der Android Struktur nicht vorgesehen ist, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ändert sich Google in der hinsicht, wär auf jeden fall geil!


----------



## Timsu (25. September 2012)

Auch wenn man auf edge to edge setzt, bei einem 5" Bildschirm kann ich trotzdem nicht mehr alles mit einer Hand bedienen.
Ich finde Größen über 4,5" suboptimal, man könnte sich vielleicht drangewöhnen aber gut finde ich es nicht.
Außerdem brechen größere Displays bei einem Sturz eher.


SD Karte wäre gut, beim Nexus 7 haben ja welche bei xda schon zusätzlichen internen Speicher verbaut.


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2012)

Och, ich find die 4,65" vom Nexus optimal. Nicht kleiner und nicht größer.


----------



## Papzt (25. September 2012)

Also viel größer als die 4, 8" dürfte es jetzt nicht mehr werden. Dann würde ich Probleme bekommen es mit einer Hand zu bedienen


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Also viel größer als die 4, 8" dürfte es jetzt nicht mehr werden. Dann würde ich Probleme bekommen es mit einer Hand zu bedienen


 
/Sign


----------



## turbosnake (26. September 2012)

Sind die Berechtigungen von Whats App alle nötig?


----------



## Papzt (26. September 2012)

Ich sehe nichts seltsames bei whatsapp...von welcher denkst du denn sie wäre zu viel?


----------



## Leandros (26. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sind die Berechtigungen von Whats App alle nötig?


 
Ja, wenn du willst kann ich dir erklären warum, aber WhatsApp brauch wirklich alle. o_O
Wobei man ja sagen muss, wegen der IMEI Sache steht WhatsApp ja schon im Kreuzfeuer und das sollte geändert werden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. September 2012)

WhatsApp funktiniert doch tadellos?


----------



## turbosnake (26. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du willst kann ich dir erklären warum, aber WhatsApp brauch wirklich alle. o_O
> Wobei man ja sagen muss, wegen der IMEI Sache steht WhatsApp ja schon im Kreuzfeuer und das sollte geändert werden.


 Ich will das du es erklärst und das war es auch was mich gestört  hat, die Unsicherheit.


----------



## RainbowCrash (26. September 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Aaaawwwww yeahhhh.... mein s3 ist da


 
Meins auch


----------



## Leandros (27. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will das du es erklärst und das war es auch was mich gestört  hat, die Unsicherheit.



Jo, kk. Mach ich morgen. Ganzen Tag an der API für meine App gearbeitet.


----------



## Betschi (27. September 2012)

Moin Leute

Weiss jemand, welche CPU und GPU im Galaxy tab 8.9 verbaut sind (P7310)?


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> Weiss jemand, welche CPU und GPU im Galaxy tab 8.9 verbaut sind (P7310)?


----------



## Betschi (27. September 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


>


 Manche Quellen sagen, es sei ein Tegra verbaut, andere sagen ein ARM, deshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2012)

Ein Tegra *ist* ein ARM


----------



## Leandros (27. September 2012)

So, mein Expert hat wieder Nexus 7. Montag ist shopping angesagt! 

Danach kauf ich die restlichen Sachen fürs Abi.  
Man(n) muss ja prioritäten setzen.


----------



## HairforceOne (27. September 2012)

Im 8.9 steckt der Nvidia Tegra 2 AT20. Und die Nvidia ULP mit 8 Kernen. Und dazu dann Low Power DDR2 Ram (667 MhZ)

Google + Wiki.  Das es nen Tegra hat wusste ich auch aber nicht den ganauen Chip^^

Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 P7300 - Full phone specifications


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2012)

Nächstes Google-Smartphone von Huawei? - ComputerBase

Gibt wohl doch 5 Hersteller bei den Gerüchten in der letzten Zeit.

Das hätte ich gerne:  http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-09/pantech-vega-r3-vorgstellt/


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. September 2012)

Als Google würde ich jede Firma dazu verpflichten mindestens ein Gerät nach deren Vorgaben als Nexusgerät zu bringen. 
So kann jeder bei seinem "Lieblingshersteller" eins kaufen und der Ruf würde auch wieder steigen weil man endlich von jedem Hersteller Smartphones bekommt die länger und schneller aktuell gehalten werden.


----------



## Leandros (27. September 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Als Google würde ich jede Firma dazu verpflichten mindestens ein Gerät nach deren Vorgaben als Nexusgerät zu bringen. .


Früher konnte jeder Hersteller ein Telefon Design abgeben (also ich bin mir sicher das es bei N1 und NS auch so war) und Google hat dann das beste ausgewählt und produzieren lassen. 

@Turbosnake: Das Huawei Nexus Phone sieht schon echt lecker aus. 2 GiB RAM, Huaweis Imba Quad Core, 2600 mAh Akku, 32 GB ROM und per SD erweiterbar. *sabber*


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2012)

Das Gerücht ist aber schon deshalb nicht glaubhaft, weil Google ja angeblich keinen erweiterbaren Speicher haben will...


----------



## Whoosaa (27. September 2012)

Die Kunden wollen es aber, da wird Google ziemlich sicher noch die Position wechseln, gerade auch um sich in einem weiteren wichtigen Punkt elementar von der fruchtigen Konkurrenz abzuheben.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die Kunden wollen es aber, da wird Google ziemlich sicher noch die Position wechseln, gerade auch um sich in einem weiteren wichtigen Punkt elementar von der fruchtigen Konkurrenz abzuheben.


 Das hoffe ich auch, was soll ich sonst mit meiner 32GB Class 10 Karte anfangen? Das nächste Gerät wird aber sicher ein Nexus. Am besten ein Motorola RAZR Nexus mit Super-AMOLED-HD-Display, Snapdragon S4 Pro, 2GB Ram etc.


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2012)

Ich hoffe (als consumer) ja das Google sich vielleicht umentscheided in sachen SD Karte. 
Ich weiss aber (als developer / insider / whatever, mehr wissender halt) das es nicht so sein wird ...  (oder nur mit einer sehr geringen chance)


----------



## kaepernickus (28. September 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Das nächste Gerät wird aber sicher ein Nexus. Am besten ein Motorola RAZR Nexus mit Super-AMOLED-HD-Display, Snapdragon S4 Pro, 2GB Ram etc.


 
 Woher kennst du mein Traum-Gerät? So eines hätte ich auch gerne. 
Ich hoffe Google lässt Motorola auch mal ein Nexus produzieren (zumindest als einen von mehreren, wenn sie schon die Bevorzugungs-Vorwürfe vermeiden wollen), denn das Design und die Materialien vom Razr MAXX HD sind schon erstklassig.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. September 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Woher kennst du mein Traum-Gerät? So eines hätte ich auch gerne.


 Die Macht der Franken solltest du mittlerweile kennen. Auch die Redaktion profitiert davon


----------



## Abufaso (28. September 2012)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wofür GSM, CDMA, Radio und RUU stehen soll? Ich find dazu nichts..


----------



## JimSim (28. September 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch sagen wofür GSM, CDMA, Radio und RUU stehen soll? Ich find dazu nichts..


 
Nichts? 

GSM: Global System for Mobile Communications
CDMA: CDMA2000
Radio: Ist quasi das Modem deines Telefons. Also für die Übertragung über drahtlose Verbindungen (Mobilfunk, Mobiles Internet etc. )
RUU: Radio Unit Update oder ROM Upgrade Utility


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. September 2012)

GSM = Global System for Mobile Communications = Europäischer Netzstandard
CDMA = Code Division Multiple Access = Amerikanischer Netzstandard
Radio = Image auf eigener Partition = Pendant zum Modem bei Samsung-Geräten = "Brücke" zwischen ROM bzw deren RIL und der Mobilfunkchips, wie Telefonie, WLAN, GPS, Bluetooth und alles andere was kabellos ist.
RUU = ROM Update Utility = Programm, um ein HTC-Gerät wieder auf die Stock Firmware zu bringen. Beinhaltet alles, außer die CID, also System, Bootloader Splash Screen, Recovery, Radio etc.


----------



## Fockich (28. September 2012)

hallo, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

meine frau hatt sich ein "smartphone" gekauft (samsung wave) und damit richtig tief in den eimer mit der braunen masse gegriffen 
bada halt,

jetzt hab ich mal dr.google befragt was man so kaufen kann, und muß zugeben das ich da nichtmehr durchblicke...

also was könnt ihr mir und meiner frau empfehlen ?

also android und 3g solls haben und um die 200-250 euro kann ich dafür ausgeben...

lg und danke im vorraus


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2012)

Naja, die Anforderungen erfüllt auch mein altes Tattoo.
Mal spontan ein bisschen im Preisvergleich rumgefiltert:
Handys ohne Vertrag im Preisvergleich - PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Abufaso (29. September 2012)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, seit gestern ist übrigens der iOS Spielhit Jetpack Joyride draußen.


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es jemanden interessiert, seit gestern ist übrigens der iOS Spielhit Jetpack Joyride draußen.



Spiel ich schon seit ca. 4 Wochen.


----------



## Abufaso (30. September 2012)

Die offizielle Version?  Für Android?
Warum erfahr ich das erst jetzt?


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Die offizielle Version?  Für Android?
> Warum erfahr ich das dann erst jetzt?


 
Ja, für Android. Ist seit ca. 4 Wochen im Netz verfügbar / im Amazon App Shop.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. September 2012)

Argh, ich bekomm wieder die Krise!  Gerade meine ROM geflasht, an der ich seit heute Morgen gearbeitet hab. Alle Bilder mit Transparenz sind futsch, weil ich versehentlich die falschen GPU-Treiber genommen hab. Und eine Stock ROM, aus der ich die Stock-Adreno-Treiber nehmen kann ist mal eben 400 MB groß. Alles kein Problem, nur leider hab ich DSL 384 und dazu auch noch stark schwankendes WLAN-Signal, was mir alle 1-2 Stunden die Verbindung abreißt. Also, das wars erstmal bis ich an ne brauchbare Leitung komme.


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Argh, ich bekomm wieder die Krise!  Gerade meine ROM geflasht, an der ich seit heute Morgen gearbeitet hab. Alle Bilder mit Transparenz sind futsch, weil ich versehentlich die falschen GPU-Treiber genommen hab. Und eine Stock ROM, aus der ich die Stock-Adreno-Treiber nehmen kann ist mal eben 400 MB groß. Alles kein Problem, nur leider hab ich DSL 384 und dazu auch noch stark schwankendes WLAN-Signal, was mir alle 1-2 Stunden die Verbindung abreißt. Also, das wars erstmal bis ich an ne brauchbare Leitung komme.


 
Wie kann man denn die falschen GPU Driver nehmen? o_O 
Ich mach "brunch maguro" und dann is alles tutti. 

Verbindungsabbrüche sollten aber eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn du von einem vernünftigen Host lädst.


----------



## septix (30. September 2012)

Soo endlich hab ich mir gestern das Galaxy S3 gekauft, etwas ärgerlich ist das genau heute in der Zeitung ein Prospekt war dass das Handy Montag 14,- billiger sein wird -.-.
Aber was solls dann hab ichs wenigstens jetzt und muss nicht bis Montag warten  
Am Wochenende kann man damit eh besser mit spielen als unter der Woche 

Echt Topklasse das Ding bis jetzt!


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2012)

Morgen ist der 1. Geld. Das heißt ich hol mir das Nexus 7. Freu


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Jo, kk. Mach ich morgen. Ganzen Tag an der API für meine App gearbeitet.


 Ich warte immer noch auf de Erklärung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn die falschen GPU Driver nehmen? o_O


 
Es sind ja nicht Treiber für nen falschen Chip, es sind Treiber, die auf Sense 4 angepasst sind, während ich an einer Sense 3.6-ROM arbeite. Und das hat mir niemand gesagt. Das hab ich erst nach dem Malheur rausgefunden.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. September 2012)

Ich hab grade die erste halbwegs nutzbare Jelly Bean Rom auf meinem SGS+ drauf und bin hochzufrieden.


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf de Erklärung.


 
Oh. Ja, warte. 

RECORD AUDIO: Zum Aufnahmen von Audio, wenn du sie verschicken möchtest. 
COARSE (NETWORK-BASED) LOCATION && FINE (GPS) LOCATION: Du kannst deinen Standort versenden, dafür muss ihn WhatsApp aber auch rausfinden. 
FULL INTERNET ACCESS: Obvious, oder?
READ & WRITE CONTACT DATA: Damit die App rausfinden kann, wer von deinen Kontakten bereits WhatsApp nutzt und es dir anzeigen kann. Außerdem schreibt WhatsApp das Synonym der Person in die Kontaktdaten und zeigt an ob er / sie / es WhatsApp nutzt. 
READ PHONE STATE AND IDENTITY: Um deine IMEI an WhatsApp zu schicken.  Ist deren authentifizierungs methode, unsicher³. Jeder der deine IMEI und Telefonnummer kennt kann sich bei dir einloggen. 
MODIFY/DELETE USB STORAGE CONTENTS MODIFY/DELETE SD CARD CONTENTS: Um Bilder, Videos und Sound Dateien zu speichern.
MODIFY GLOBAL SYSTEM SETTINGS && WRITE SYNC SETTINGS: Seit neustem taucht WhatsApp ja, wie dein Google Konto, als Konto in den Einstellungen auf. Dafür ist die Permission.
RETRIEVE RUNNING APPS: kA. Wird denke ich für RAM Management oder so sein, das der WhatsApp Service dein Telefon nicht langsamer macht. 
PREVENT TABLET FROM SLEEPING PREVENT PHONE FROM SLEEPING: Obvious, again.
SEND AND RECEIVE SMS MESSAGES && DIRECTLY CALL PHONE NUMBERS: Für die erste authentifizierung.
USE THE AUTHENTICATION CREDENTIALS OF AN ACCOUNT: Authentifizierung.

Beste Formatierung EU


----------



## septix (30. September 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich hab grade die erste halbwegs nutzbare Jelly Bean Rom auf meinem SGS+ drauf und bin hochzufrieden.


 
AOKP Build 3?


----------



## Klarostorix (30. September 2012)

Nein, CM10 Alpha 1


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. September 2012)

Ich hab aktuell n kleines Problem mit meinem SIII in Verbinung mit dieser Rom, egal welches Modem ich in der Kitchen auswähle, mobiles Internet und Telefon funktionieren, nur SMS nicht. Ich kann weder welche versenden noch empfangen 

Problem erledigt, lag an der Multi-Sim der Terrorkomm. Das SMS senden/empfangen dann nur auf einem Gerät funktionieren und ich das ganze erstmal umstellen muss wurde natürlich mal wieder vom tollen Mobilcom-Debitel Mitarbeiter verschwiegen


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell n kleines Problem mit meinem SIII in Verbinung mit dieser Rom, egal welches Modem ich in der Kitchen auswähle, mobiles Internet und Telefon funktionieren, nur SMS nicht. Ich kann weder welche versenden noch empfangen
> 
> Problem erledigt, lag an der Multi-Sim der Terrorkomm. Das SMS senden/empfangen dann nur auf einem Gerät funktionieren und ich das ganze erstmal umstellen muss wurde natürlich mal wieder vom tollen Mobilcom-Debitel Mitarbeiter verschwiegen


 
NoName ROMS olé. 
get.cm oder aokp.co


----------



## septix (1. Oktober 2012)

Weiss zufällig jemand was von einem "Ballergame" im google play store welches einen Virus verteilen soll?


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2012)

Erster post vom Nexus 7!


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Tab


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Tab


 
Danke. 
Bisher ganz zufrieden, habs zwar gefühlt 10 mal fast gebrickt, aber nu läufts. 

Was ich krass finde, sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem Screen vom Nexus 7 und dem Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Papzt (1. Oktober 2012)

In wie fern krass?


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Oktober 2012)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Krass im Sinne wie groß der Unterschied zwischen IPS-Panel und Super-AMOLED ist oder krass im Sinne von Mir gefällt AMOLED/IPS besser. Ich will auf jeden Fall wieder ein AMOLED-Display in meinem nächsten Phone.


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2012)

Mir gefällt ehrlich gesagt aktuell das IPS panel des Nexus 7 besser. Muss noch ein wenig am Galaxy Nexus am Color Tuning drehen, das Weiss ist etwas bläulich. Aber das Galaxy Nexus hat eindeutig den besseren Screen, die Farben sind viel besser.
Nexus 7 ist bis zum geht nicht mehr gemoddet. Tablet Ui und nur 180 DPI.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Oktober 2012)

Kann einer von euch Logcats auswerten und würde mir mal einen kleinen Gefallen tun?


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2012)

Klar, Schick.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****

Ich hab ihn selber noch nicht. Problem wäre hier zu finden: Nach Ausschalten einfach Neustart + Bootloop - Android-Hilfe.de
Ich dachte, dass man vllt mit Hilfe eines Logcats das System wieder ans Laufen bekommt, ohne ne neue ROM zu flashen, damit er seine Daten sichern kann.


----------



## kaepernickus (2. Oktober 2012)

Aus dem AndroidCentral-Forum:


> Sometimes we hear things. Things that we're not yet ready to post in the blog, or talk about as news (or even serious rumors). This is one of those times.
> 
> We got wind of a Motorola built device with the model defined as "RNEXUS". The few bits we have say it has a 1080p screen of undisclosed size, a keyboard, and will use the Z2580 Intel Atom SoC. Im putting it here so we can talk about it, and hopefully find out a little more.



Klingt interessant. Bliebe nur zu hoffen, dass Intel seine SoC ähnlich gut dokumentiert wie Qualcomm und nicht wie Nvidia oder Samsung jegliche Dokumentation verweigert.

*Zur Info die Specs des Atom Z2580 SoC:*
32 nm High-k/metal gate	x86
1.3–1.8 GHz dual-core Saltwell with HT (2 Cores, 4 Threads)
L1: 32kB Instruction + 24kB Data, L2: 512kB (per core)	
PowerVR SGX 544MP2 (Dual-Core) @ 533 MHz	
32-bit Dual-channel LPDDR2


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2012)

Kein Intel Chip bitte. Das ist der größte Mist auf erden. Die sollen bei Desktop CPUs bleiben, im Mobile Markt haben die nichts verloren.

Das ist mal nen schönes Telefon, mit 1080p screen! 

http://www.golem.de/news/full-hd-sharp-stellt-apples-iphone-display-in-den-schatten-1210-94857.html


----------



## kaepernickus (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Kein Intel Chip bitte. Das ist der größte Mist auf erden. Die sollen bei Desktop CPUs bleiben, im Mobile Markt haben die nichts verloren.


 
Nicht das ich mir unbedingt eines der ersten Intel-Handys zulegen müsste, aber die Berichte über das Razr i (mit einem wesentlich schwächeren Atom) sind bisher durchgehend ziemlich positiv. Worauf begründest du deine Aussage (ist nicht böse oder so gemeint, interessiert mich einfach die Thematik bzw. Meinungen dazu)?


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe prinzipiell nichts gegen Intel-Chips, allerdings müssen doch recht viele Apps extra an x86 angepasst werden...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen eine neue Rom auf meinem S2 (Thunderbolt 3.1) und ein Problem.

Vier Apps haben kein Icon, sondern ein Grünes Android Icon. Auf meiner vorherigen Rom war das nicht der Fall. 

Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte, bzw wie man es behebt? 

Es handelt sich um 4 "Coindozer" Games.


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einigen Tagen eine neue Rom auf meinem S2 (Thunderbolt 3.1) und ein Problem.
> 
> Vier Apps haben kein Icon, sondern ein Grünes Android Icon. Auf meiner vorherigen Rom war das nicht der Fall.
> 
> ...


Die Games sind aber noch Installiert, oder? 
Deutet eher darauf hin das sie nicht mehr installiert sind. Am besten daten mal sichern, z.b mit Titanium und dann neu installieren und daten wiederherstellen.




> Ich habe prinzipiell nichts gegen Intel-Chips, allerdings müssen doch recht viele Apps extra an x86 angepasst werden...


Umgefähr 85% der Apps die im Play Store sind...



kaepernickus schrieb:


> Nicht das ich mir unbedingt eines der ersten Intel-Handys zulegen müsste, aber die Berichte über das Razr i (mit einem wesentlich schwächeren Atom) sind bisher durchgehend ziemlich positiv. Worauf begründest du deine Aussage (ist nicht böse oder so gemeint, interessiert mich einfach die Thematik bzw. Meinungen dazu)?


 
Kann ich dir ganz einfach erklären. Intel stellt nun in der 1. (!) Generation Chips her, ist QualComm, Samsung, ARM, Ti und nVidia damit um Jahre hinterher. 
Die Akku Laufzeit ist nicht wirklich pralle von Intel Chips, die Leistung auch nicht. Wieso dann wechseln? 

Der größte Punkt jedoch ist, das ALLE Android Apps von ARM Prozessoren auf Intel Prozessoren geportet werden müssen. Denkst du Entwickler wie Gameloft, Rovio, Madfinger, etc haben Lust ihre Engines die sie in hunderten von Stunden Arbeit gecodet haben neu zuschreiben weil sie hinfällig sind? 
Ich gehöre da z.B auch zu. Meine Stream Engine in meiner App ist selber geschrieben, das waren ungelogen bestimmt 100 - 150h Arbeit. Find ich nicht Witzig den Scheiß neu zu schreiben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2012)

Sie sind frisch installiert =/ 

Alle anderen Apps haben icons. Auf neuflashen habe ich gerade keine Lust


----------



## kaepernickus (2. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kann ich dir ganz einfach erklären. Intel stellt nun in der 1. (!) Generation Chips her, ist QualComm, Samsung, ARM, Ti und nVidia damit um Jahre hinterher.
> Die Akku Laufzeit ist nicht wirklich pralle von Intel Chips, die Leistung auch nicht. Wieso dann wechseln?
> 
> Der größte Punkt jedoch ist, das ALLE Android Apps von ARM Prozessoren auf Intel Prozessoren geportet werden müssen. Denkst du Entwickler wie Gameloft, Rovio, Madfinger, etc haben Lust ihre Engines die sie in hunderten von Stunden Arbeit gecodet haben neu zuschreiben weil sie hinfällig sind?
> Ich gehöre da z.B auch zu. Meine Stream Engine in meiner App ist selber geschrieben, das waren ungelogen bestimmt 100 - 150h Arbeit. Find ich nicht Witzig den Scheiß neu zu schreiben.



Naja laut den ersten Benchmarks und Hands-On Berichten zum "Razr i" bietet der Atom darin zumindest für die preisliche Mittelklasse eine mehr als ordentliche Leistung. Genaueres zu Leistung und Laufzeit wird man natürlich erst in ausführlichen Reviews erfahren.

Das mit dem Anpassen der Apps war mir schon klar und ist natürlich ein Problem oder zumindest Mehraufwand. War aber abzusehen wenn ein x86 in den ARM-Markt drängt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2012)

So Galaxy S3 ist seit 9 Tagen in mein Besitz und MIUI 2.9.14 mit N.E.A.K. 1.4 Kernel 3.0.42 musste drauf, das Android von Samsung ist mir zu langsam. 
Dabei habe ich den LF5 Modem Treiber für e-Plus gewählt. Bin zu Frieden und der Akku hält bei normaler Anwendung jetzt 2 Tage vorher noch nicht mal 16h.
Rooten,CWM und Custom Rom install hat 15 min gedauert und konnte dank MIUI mein Backup vom Defy komplett aufs Samsung überspielen. keine Daten oder Spielstände gingen verloren.


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So Galaxy S3 ist seit 9 Tagen in mein Besitz und MIUI 2.9.14 mit N.E.A.K. 1.4 Kernel 3.0.42 musste drauf, das Android von Samsung ist mir zu langsam.
> Dabei habe ich den LF5 Modem Treiber für e-Plus gewählt. Bin zu Frieden und der Akku hält bei normaler Anwendung jetzt 2 Tage vorher noch nicht mal 16h.
> Rooten,CWM und Custom Rom install hat 15 min gedauert und konnte dank MIUI mein Backup vom Defy komplett aufs Samsung überspielen. keine Daten oder Spielstände gingen verloren.


Glückwunsch ... meine MIUI Meinung kennst du ja bereits.



> Das mit dem Anpassen der Apps war mir schon klar und ist natürlich ein Problem oder zumindest Mehraufwand. War aber abzusehen wenn ein x86 in den ARM-Markt drängt.


Im Desktop Markt ist Intel extrem gut. Aus dem Mobilen sollen sie sich raushalten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Oktober 2012)

Abwarten und Tee trinken wenn die Intels sich über kurz oder lang als gute Prozis für Smartphones rausstellen habe ich nichts dagegen. 
Intel hat zumindest das Geld um einiges zu versuchen und ob es dann ankommt entscheidet der Markt, denke auch nicht das Intel glaubt nächstes Jahr schon in jedem zweiten Smartphone zu stecken die werden schon paar Jahre geplant haben.
Versuchen können die es ja vielleicht ist es am Ende sogar eine große Bereicherung oder der Anfang zu was neuen wo in Zukunft zum Standard wird......


----------



## kaepernickus (3. Oktober 2012)

Hier ein erstes Review zum Razr i: Motorola Razr i review - News - Know Your Mobile



> Nestled inside the Razr i’s well-crafted chassis is a myriad of top-notch hardware, including a 2GHz Intel Atom Z2460 processor, which ensures the handset devours pretty much anything you throw at it.
> 
> There’s also plenty of RAM - 1024MB, to be specific – and a PowerVR SGX540 GPU clocked at 400MHz. It’s an impressive setup and one that yields some rather impressive results. The Razr i scored 4280 in our Quadrant benchmark – finishing just behind the quad core-powered HTC One X, for instance.
> 
> Games like Shadow Gun, GTA III, and Dead Trigger run smoothly and navigating around the phone’s UI and applications is silky smooth. One bizarre downside of the Intel processor is that it doesn’t, as yet, support third party browsers like Chrome and Firefox. Motorola assures us that this glitch will be remedied in time for the handset’s release, however.





> Couple this with the handset's battery performance and the Razr i really does not disappoint. In our tests the Razr i consistently out-performed everything, lasting upwards of 24 hours from a single charge. As batteries go it doesn't get any better than what's present inside the Razr i.



Das klingt weder nach schwacher Leistung noch nach Batterie- oder großen Kompatibilitätsproblemen (vom Vorserien-Browserbug mal abgesehen). Immerhin gehören Spiele wie GTA 3, etc. ja zum hardwareintensivsten was es auf Smartphones gibt.

Allerdings wundert mich die rasche Kompatibilität ein wenig. Gibt es da seitens Intel bzw. GoogleRola einen potenten ARM-Emulator oder ähnliches?


Hier noch aus dem Press Release: Motorola unveils its first Intel Android smartphone, but the USA isn’t invited to the x86 party | ExtremeTech


> As far as x86 compatibility goes, the press release is claiming that the Razr I has access to 600,000 apps in the Google Play Store — so, that’s near-universal compatibility.




Alles in allem klingt das doch nach einem recht gelungenen Einstand für Intel.
Denn solange (fast) alles darauf läuft und dies auch noch flüssig tut, ist es ja ziemlich egal ob nun x86 oder ARM im Hintergrund die Fäden zieht (natürlich jetzt vom Consumer-Standpunkt aus betrachtet).
Vorallem dürfte die (durch Motorola-Partnerschaft enstandene) enge Verknüpfung mit Google den Einstieg in den Android-Markt zusätzlich erleichtert haben.

Die größte offene Frage bleibt für mich dennoch die Verträglichkeit mit Custom-ROMs...


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Oktober 2012)

Soweit ich das gelesen habe startet bei Apps die nicht an x86 angepasst sind ein Emulator.


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine Frage.

Habe auf mein Atrix die Custom-Rom MROM geflasht. Lief alles wie immer wunderbar. Aber beim System Reboot (dauert ja normalerweise etwas länger)gehts jetzt nicht mehr über den Boot-Screen hinaus.

Könnte es helfen das Stock-Rom via externe SD zu flashen oder gibt es bessere/sicherere/keine... Möglichkeiten das zu beheben?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2012)

Kommst du noch ins Recovery?
Wenn ja mal Werksreset machen und wenns dann immernoch nicht geht Romzip neu flashen ob Costum oder Original sollte egal sein.


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja, Recovery ist noch kein Problem. 
Danke! Dann bin ich doch richtig gelegen. Wollte vorher nochmal sicher gehen, damit ich nichts verschlimmbessere.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anscheinend soll Google seine Nexus-Politik grundlegend überarbeiten.
Anstatt jährlich einen Hersteller mit einem Nexus-Phone zu beauftragen, soll das Nexus-Programm in Zukunft jedem gewillten Hersteller offen stehen. Dabei soll es aber gewisse Vorgaben/Richtlinien bezüglich Hardware und Software (deaktivierbare Hersteller-Oberflächen) geben um neue Android-Versionen schnell auf jedes Nexus-Gerät bringen zu können.

Quelle:
http://androidandme.com/2012/10/new...hanges-lg-optimus-g-nexus-coming-in-november/ (Originalquelle / englisch)
http://www.androidmag.de/news/branc...er-mit-android-4-2-fur-alle-hersteller-offen/ (deutsche Quelle)


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2012)

Einfach factory reset und Rom neu flashen


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2012)

Um eine ROM zu flashen braucht man doch einen Unlocked Bootloader oder? Bekomm ich den bei HTC Phones nur über Eingabeaufforderung und "Code" von der HTC Website?

Edit: Ist mit S-off der freigeschaltete Bootloader gemeint?


----------



## HairforceOne (5. Oktober 2012)

Doch braucht man dummerweise. Für Custom-Roms wird ein offener Bootloader gebraucht, weil die ansonsten nicht installiert werden können. Bei meinem (ich habs nu ) P880 Optimus 4X HD ist der Bootloader noch geschlossen, sodass es dafür keine Custom-Roms gibt.

Meistens ist es aber so, dass sofort irgendwo irgendwer Terror schiebt beim Hersteller. Ich selbst muss keine CR haben wenn die Stock gut läuft. Aber Später, wenn ich vlt. ein neues Habe fände ich eine CR interessant...

BTW:
Wie gesagt mein P880 ist angekommen. Ich bin wirklich mehr als zufrieden. Konnte es zwar die ersten 15 Minuten nicht benutzen weil Updates installiert wurden von LG aber egal. Insgesamt ein geniales Handy. Akkulaufzeit  aus meiner Sicht her genial, Verarbeitung Klasse und auch sonst keine Mängel.
UNd ich habe einen Display, der absolut keine Lichthöfe hat!


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2012)

Geschlossener Bootloader ist doch kein Problem. 


```
adb reboot-bootloader
fastboot oem unlock
```

Tadda! Unlocked.





> Updates installiert wurden von LG


Ich halte Updates von LG ja für ein Gerücht.


----------



## HairforceOne (5. Oktober 2012)

> Ich halte Updates von LG ja für ein Gerücht.



Hab ich ja vorher auch. War ein "stolzer" P990 Besitzer. Meine Güte was hat der Laden mich aufgeregt...

Aber das P880 hat schon Updates bekommen. 5 Stück: In denen Batterielaufzeit, Kamera und andere kleine Bugs gefixed wurden. Ein Update auf JB wäre schön, muss für mich aber im Moment nicht sein.
Mir reicht der Umfang von ICS Dicke aus. Und das P880 rennt wirklich wie Tier. Hätte ich selbst nicht von LG erwartet.

Ich habe mich selbst schon für Dumm erklärt vorher, noch einmal ein LG-Device zu kaufen aber es war aus meiner Sicht das schönste Gerät auf dem Markt mit dem besten Gesamtpaket. Und Dinge auf die ich Wert setze wurden nur von LG erfüllt.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Geschlossener Bootloader ist doch kein Problem.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Und das geb ich wo ein?


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mir ein LG kauf, dann nur eines wie das kommende LG Optimus Nexus G, welches auf dem Optimus G basiert. Und das hat ja m wirklich Bulldozer-Hardware


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Und das geb ich wo ein?


 
In der Shell auf deinem PC.  (mit Installiertem android sdk)

Funktioniert aber nur bei diesen Geräten: 

grouper
maguro
toro
panda
wingray
crespo
crespo4g
sapphire
dream




Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein LG kauf, dann nur eines wie das kommende LG Optimus Nexus G, welches auf dem Optimus G basiert. Und das hat ja m wirklich Bulldozer-Hardware


Das Optimus G ist das hässlichste Telefon auf Erden. 


*@Razr255:*
Auf meinen Telefonen muss Nexus stehen, sonst kommt es mir nicht ins Haus (oder zumindestens das was Nexus bezwecken will erfüllen, Open Source OS, was ich Modden kann, Compilen etc, Unlocked Bootloader ohne Guarantee Void, etc)


Edit:
Boah. http://androidandme.com/2012/10/smartphones-2/first-hands-on-report-of-the-lg-optimus-g-nexus/
Wenigstens gute Nachrichten und es sieht dem Optimus G nicht ähnlich. Bin irgendwie noch seehr skeptisch gegenüber LG eingestellt, haben imho nur ******** hergestellt.
Wünsche mir Motorola oder HTC als Hersteller, finde das One X absolut geil, die verbauen vor allem nicht nur so billig Plastik. Das einzige was an HTC stört ist deren Produkt "Pflege", die bringen alle 2 Monate eine "gepolishde" Revision des Telefons raus, lieber einmal und dann der Hammer, als immer langsam besser ...
Motorola baut ja allgemein seit Jahren gute Handys, die Razr find ich gar nicht so schlecht, vor allem haben die keine Angst mal etwas dickere Akkus einzubauen. *sabber*


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert aber nur bei diesen Geräten:
> 
> [*]grouper
> [*]maguro
> ...



Sind da auch HTCs dabei? Die Namen sagen mir nämlich nichts..


----------



## Papzt (5. Oktober 2012)

Hmm eine Woche und schon ein riss im Display


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hmm eine Woche und schon ein riss im Display


 
In deinem S3? Du experte 



> Sind da auch HTCs dabei? Die Namen sagen mir nämlich nichts..


Ja,

grouper = Nexus 7
maguro = Galaxy Nexus GSM
toro = Galaxy Nexus LTE
panda = ööhm, ja, das ist kein Telefon, sondern eher eine .. Platine mit CPU. 
wingray = Motorola Xoom
crespo = Nexus S
cresp4g = Nexus S LTE
sapphire = HTC Sapphire bzw in HTC Magic
dream = obvious, das erste Android Phone EVER! Eine Legende! HTC Dream aka T-Mobile G1


----------



## Papzt (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja...in meinem S3.... und ich weiß nicht mal woher. das ist noch nie gefallen und bis jetzt lege ich es sogar noch vorsichtig hin


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ja...in meinem S3.... und ich weiß nicht mal woher. das ist noch nie gefallen und bis jetzt lege ich es sogar noch vorsichtig hin


 
Sag du hast das so geliefert bekommen und sende es wieder ein.


----------



## Papzt (5. Oktober 2012)

Nein habe ich nicht. das wäre mir aufgefallen


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja, behaupte das doch einfach. Oder willst das nächste Jahr mit einem Riss im Bildschirm rumlaufen? o_O


----------



## kaepernickus (5. Oktober 2012)

So mein Atrix läuft auch wieder. Jetzt aktuell mit dem exzellenten MROM (Android 2.3.7) und der Macher startet gerade gemeinsam mit anderen Atrix-Developern Arbeiten an einem 4.0/4.1 ROM inklusive 3.x Kernel und so.
Hoffe mal das wird was


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2012)

Vom neuen Nexus ist was durchgesickert. 


The device is based on the Optimus G but doesn't look the same
Updated Android release (currently 4.2)
Quad Core Snapdragon S4 processor
2GB RAM
1280x768 True-HD IPS screen
On screen soft keys (of course)
8 Megapixel Camera
*No microSD slot*
*8GB and 16GB versions only (at least initially)*
Non-removable battery
Wireless charging built in
The retail name of the device is yet to be decided.

Wer hatte recht? 
Schade, aber ich habs ja gesagt, jedoch finde ich den Punkt mit der Battery irgendwie kagge.

Scheint sich aber zu festigen wegen Nexus Gerüchten, scheint wohl zum neuen Jahr ein neues Telefon für mich zu geben. 
Mein Galaxy Nexus ist ja auch bald ein Jahr alt. 

Source: http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/1...vice-including-snapdragon-s4-and-android-4-2/


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Vom neuen Nexus ist was durchgesickert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch grad gelesen  Naja, ohne MSD-Slot wird das nix...  Die wollen, dass wir unbedingt die Cloud nutzen, aber das ist schlicht und einfach nicht machbar bei den derzeitigen Tarifen... Ich will sooo gerne ein gecheites Nexus, aber meine 32GB-Class-10-Karte möchte ich schon weiternutzen


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann kann man ja auf ein Razr Nexus HD hoffen am bessten noch in der Maxxversion


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Oktober 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Dann kann man ja auf ein Razr Nexus HD hoffen am bessten noch in der Maxxversion


 Da warte ich gerne noch bissl drauf, VVL geht frühestens im März bei mir


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2012)

Tja, mein Vertrag kann ich Monatlich Kündigen. 

Ja, ich bin, ehrlich gesagt, auch kein LG Fan. Daher werde ich das Phone erstmal Skeptisch anschauen. 
Aber auf ein Nexus mit SD Karte könnt ihr lange warten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich will das Razr HD (am liebsten in der Maxxversion) so oder so nächstes Jahr kaufen ob mit SD oder ohne ist mir egal mir reichen 16gb aber als Nexus wär das Ding echt perfekt.


----------



## HairforceOne (5. Oktober 2012)

> Nein habe ich nicht. das wäre mir aufgefallen



Das ist ein Produktionsfehler... der ist Bekannt und wurde schon oft bemängelt.

Risse im Display

Melde dich einfach mal bei Samsung. Die müssten das wieder fixen. Da stimmt anscheinend irgendwas nicht mit der 'Verankerung'.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Oktober 2012)

Leandros, das klingt ja nach LG Nexus.. wie schaut es denn jetzt aus mit der Sache, dass alle Hersteller ein Nexus machen? Bzw. HTC im Speziellen?

Ich war ja mal kurz davor, das One X zu kaufen.. hatte ich aber dann doch nicht gemacht. Jetzt bin ich kurz davor, das One X+ zu preordern.. 

Aber da kriege ich eine riesige Wut bei der akutellen Situation.

HTC One X: als einziges in weiß erhältlich, die Farbe ist absolut geil, hätte ich gerne
HTC One XL: als einziges mit DualCore statt vollkommen unnötigem QuadCore, und mit LTE, hätte ich beides wahnsinnig gerne, in München könnte ich es auch nutzen
HTC One X+: als einziges mit größerem Akku und 64 GB Speicherplatz

FUUUUUUUU... 

Absolut keinen Plan was ich machen soll, ich bräuchte ein One Y als Mix aus den drei..


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Oktober 2012)

Das nennt sich dann eher HTC One Triple X


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Oktober 2012)

"XXX" muss dann aber bitte fett hinten drauf stehen. 

Und außerdem, was mir den happigen Aufpreis (150€) zum One XL vermiest, welches im Prinzip der beste Kompromiss wäre - so viel Geld für ein Handy-Design, was schon wieder 9 Monate alt ist.. sehe ich halt auch nicht ein, bald dürfte der nächste Kracher kommen.

Es ist zum Eier legen..


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2012)

Warum nicht das Razr HD da hast nen großen Akku einen Dualcore und LTE das einzige was es nicht gibt ist weiß


----------



## Papzt (5. Oktober 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Produktionsfehler... der ist Bekannt und wurde schon oft bemängelt.
> 
> Risse im Display
> 
> Melde dich einfach mal bei Samsung. Die müssten das wieder fixen. Da stimmt anscheinend irgendwas nicht mit der 'Verankerung'.


 
Danke. Habe ich noch gar nichts von gelesen. Morgen mal T-Mobile und Samsung auf die nerven gehen


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Warum nicht das Razr HD da hast nen großen Akku einen Dualcore und LTE das einzige was es nicht gibt ist weiß


 
Hast recht, hat genau die Specs, nach denen ich suche (2.530 mAh.. ), aber.. ist ein Motorola, und hat kein Sense.. zwei Punkte, die es nur schwer wieder gut machen kann, und vom optischen her.. macht es das einfach nicht.  Vor allem diese geriffelte V-Rückseite sieht ja grauenhaft aus.. hier mal im Vergleich: One X und RAZR. Ne, sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu, und das Auge isst bekanntlich mit, bei so Lifestyle-Sachen ganz besonders..


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das One X sieht schon lecker aus. 
Aber sieht eindeutig besser in Schwarz aus. Hatte beide schon in der Hand.

Gibt wieder Gerüchte zu einem neuen Gerät, Nexus, was sonst.
Das Occam. 
Es gibt einen Occam Razor .. wo weißt das wohl drauf hin? Rüschtisch. Auf RAZR und Motorola. 
Kann ja echt Interessant werden, ich kann mich doch immer nicht entscheiden ....
Wobei das für mich komisch klingt, weil alle Nexus Geräte, meinem Gedächtnis nach, nach Fischen benannt sind, z.B Galaxy Nexus tuna, Xoom wingray etc

Außerdem ein Tablet manta, was wahrscheinlich von Motrola kommen wird da alle Tablet nach Rochen benannt sind (Wingray und Stingray = Xoom). Da passt Manta ins Schema find ich. 
Hmm, Nexus 10? Irgendwie finde ich die Release zyklen von den ganzen Herstellern sehr ... IDIOTISCH! Macht es doch bitte wie Apple (da muss man sie loben) jedes Jahr 1 Handy / 1 Tablet. Dann kann man sich drauf vorbereiten Geld auszugeben. 

Achja, Android 4.2 nicht zu vergessen. Wurde scheinbar auch gesehen, scheint aber noch JB zu sein, also nur ein inkrementales Update. Könnte aber spannend mit dem Customization Center werden, Google Now verbesserung (Fragen wie: Wie kann ich WiFi einschalten? sollen möglich sein), Play Store verbesserung (PayPal zahlung?) und das mystische Project Roadrunner. Nach Project Butter nun Road Runner. Könnte auf Battery Life hinweisen .. mal überraschen lassen.


Source: Clues: Android 4.2 May Already Be Running On A New Phone, And A New Nexus Tablet - Both Motorola?


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Oktober 2012)

Das wird ja immer besser. Erst das Bulldozer-Nexus von LG und dann noch ein RAZR


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hast recht, hat genau die Specs, nach denen ich suche (2.530 mAh.. ), aber.. ist ein Motorola, und hat kein Sense.. zwei Punkte, die es nur schwer wieder gut machen kann, und vom optischen her.. macht es das einfach nicht.  Vor allem diese geriffelte V-Rückseite sieht ja grauenhaft aus.. hier mal im Vergleich: One X und RAZR. Ne, sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu, und das Auge isst bekanntlich mit, bei so Lifestyle-Sachen ganz besonders..


 
Ich find die Kevlarrückseite cool aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Warte doch einfach noch 2 Monate dann kommt sicher das HTC One XL+ und noch bissl später kommt ...........


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das One X sieht schon lecker aus.
> Aber sieht eindeutig besser in Schwarz aus. Hatte beide schon in der Hand.



Ich auch schon, gefühlte hundert Mal. 
Mir gefällt ganz klar das weiße besser, sieht viel edler und ein wenig modischer aus. Außerdem hatte ich jetzt 2 Jahre ein schwarzes, jetzt muss mal was anderes her.



			
				Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find die Kevlarrückseite cool aber das ist Geschmackssache.
> Warte doch einfach noch 2 Monate dann kommt sicher das HTC One XL+ und noch bissl später kommt ...........



Jaaaa.. ich weiß, das ist der Mist, warten kann man immer. 
Uarg.. vielleicht bringt HTC ja wirklich ein XL+, quasi um die X-Reihe abzuschließen - wäre zwar dann optisch schnell wieder überholt, aber unterm Gewand ein echtes Tier..


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2012)

Was soll dieser Müll mir fest verbauten Akkus.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hat nun mal viele Vorteile für den Hersteller und es werden wohl immer mehr diese verbauen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2012)

Und nur Nachteile für den Käufer.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

Um genau zu sein 1 Nachteil.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2012)

Mir fallen da schon 2 ein:
1) Keine höhere Kapazität möglich
2) Wird der Akku schwächer kann man das Gerät wegschmeißen. Was eine ziemliche Verschwendung ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Oktober 2012)

Das interessiert mich auch, gibt es für das Optimus x4 hd schon custum Roms?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir fallen da schon 2 ein:
> 1) Keine höhere Kapazität möglich
> 2) Wird der Akku schwächer kann man das Gerät wegschmeißen. Was eine ziemliche Verschwendung ist.


 
Zusammen genommen ist aber immer genau 1 Nachteil man kann den Akku nicht mal eben wechseln.

zu1: Nicht bei jedem Modell gibts nen gößeren Akku mit selben Abmaßen.Jedoch spart der feste Akku platz somit kann der Hersteller mehr Kapazität auf selben Platz unterbringen.
zu2: Du kannst in selber wechseln oder zum wechseln einschicken, wegwerfen musst du da garnix aber dafür kann das Smartphone stabiler konstruiert werden. Grad weil die Dinger immer Dünner werden müssen die die Stabilität irgendwie herbringen.


----------



## Berlin36 (6. Oktober 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich auch, gibt es für das Optimus x4 hd schon custum Roms?




   Nein, gibt es (noch) nicht,
  der Grund ist der  gesperrte Bootloader!


----------



## HairforceOne (6. Oktober 2012)

Jap... das stört mich auch ein wenig am 4X HD.

Aber lange nicht so sehr wie beim Speed. Das 4X HD rennt ja auch ohne Custom-Rom flüssig und stabil. Deswegen besteht bei mir auch kein bedarf an eine Custom-Rom. 
Schön wäre es einfach zum Experimentieren. Aber wenn es stabil läuft brauche ich nicht zwingend CR.


----------



## Papzt (6. Oktober 2012)

So, also T-Mobile lehnt den Tausch grundsätzlich ab und Samsung ist nicht gewillt mir zu helfen solange das noch nicht groß publik geworden ist ... was ein scheißladen


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> So, also T-Mobile lehnt den Tausch grundsätzlich ab und Samsung ist nicht gewillt mir zu helfen solange das noch nicht groß publik geworden ist ... was ein scheißladen


 
Die dürfen dir das nicht verwehren, ist Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Geh da einfach Montag nochmal und wenn die nicht wollen droh den mit Anwalt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin, gints eigentlich ne brauchbare Custom-ROM fürs HTC Evo 3D mit Android 4.1, die auch von nem Laien wie mir aufgespielt werden kann?
HTC ist mir ein wenig wage mit der Veröffentlichung von Jelly Bean und der USSID-Bug unter 4.0 macht mir ein wenig Sorgen...
Kann man dann eigentlich den Google-Play.Store noch benutzen, wenn man ne custom-ROM hat?
MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Moin, gints eigentlich ne brauchbare Custom-ROM fürs HTC Evo 3D mit Android 4.1, die auch von nem Laien wie mir aufgespielt werden kann?
> HTC ist mir ein wenig wage mit der Veröffentlichung von Jelly Bean und der USSID-Bug unter 4.0 macht mir ein wenig Sorgen...
> Kann man dann eigentlich den Google-Play.Store noch benutzen, wenn man ne custom-ROM hat?
> MfG


 
Nein gibts noch nicht. Und aufgespielt werden kanns von jedem Leihen wenn er sich damit befasst und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist. Sind ja genug die es schaffen. Für den ussid bug gibts apps die das verhindern. Natürlich kann man den Playstore nutzen sonst würde es niemand wollen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Oktober 2012)

Mist 
Dann muss ich aufs offizielle Update warten...
Ich hab so ne App schon drauf, vertrau der nur net so ganz...
Ok, war mir nur net sicher...
MfG


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2012)

Was habt ihr alle mit dem "USSID BUG" (beachtet Anführungszeichen", ich kannte den "Bug" schon extrem lange 
Der ist keinesfalls neu. Habe den schon in Android 2.2 gefunden. 

Außerdem wirklich Schaden kann man da nun auch nicht mit anrichten ...


----------



## HairforceOne (6. Oktober 2012)

> So, also T-Mobile lehnt den Tausch grundsätzlich ab und Samsung ist nicht gewillt mir zu helfen solange das noch nicht groß publik geworden ist ... was ein scheißladen



Jap ich würde da auch mal druck machen... das kann nicht sein, dass dein Handy von Werk aus Fehler hat und die sagen "nö!" - Ansonsten Verweis die einfach auf einige Seiten, wo das schon steht. Es reicht wirklich bei Google einzugeben "Risse im S3 Display"

Da ist überall etwas dazu zu finden. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein so teures Gerät so schnell Fehler hat. Und das ohne Fremdeinwirkung... Aber es bestärkt mich in meiner "S3 ist billig" Meinung schon ziemlich stark. 

Wie verläuft denn der Riss? Ist es ein typischer "Spinnennetz-Riss" oder wirklich was komplett gerades?


----------



## wheeler (6. Oktober 2012)

t- mobile tauscht eigentlich recht schnell.mein HTC ONE S hatte erst tastenärger,dann empfangsprobleme,sodass ich jetzt schon das 3 modell habe,beim nächsten fehler,kann ich sogar ein gänzlich anderes telefon nehmen.
ging alles schnell .heute beanstandet,morgen steht der postbote mit dem neuen hansy vor der tür.
lass dich nicht abwimmeln,das MUSS gehen.


----------



## septix (6. Oktober 2012)

Funktioniert bei irgendwem das Synchronisieren des Samsung Kontos nicht?
Bei mir funktioniert es schon seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr...


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2012)

Wann HTC wohl endlich mal das neue Sense veröffentlicht, bzw. die damit zusammenhängenden Dienste via Webseite? Im April haben sie es dicht gemacht, und irgendwie hört man davon gar nichts mehr..


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

Das kommt jetzt das erste mal mit dem OneX+ ob und wann es auf den anderen Ones kommt kein Plan.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (6. Oktober 2012)

Hey Android Fans  ich suche grad en einfaches Smartphone mit möglichst hoher akkulaufzeit!!
für unter 200€ was komplett simples 
Könnt ihr was empfehlen?


----------



## Papzt (6. Oktober 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Jap ich würde da auch mal druck machen... das kann nicht sein, dass dein Handy von Werk aus Fehler hat und die sagen "nö!" - Ansonsten Verweis die einfach auf einige Seiten, wo das schon steht. Es reicht wirklich bei Google einzugeben "Risse im S3 Display"
> 
> Da ist überall etwas dazu zu finden. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein so teures Gerät so schnell Fehler hat. Und das ohne Fremdeinwirkung... Aber es bestärkt mich in meiner "S3 ist billig" Meinung schon ziemlich stark.
> 
> Wie verläuft denn der Riss? Ist es ein typischer "Spinnennetz-Riss" oder wirklich was komplett gerades?


 Kann mal ein Foto machen. dramatisch ist es nicht, aber ich hätte es doch gerne ersetzt


----------



## HairforceOne (7. Oktober 2012)

Jap zeig mal her das Foto. 
Würde mich echt interessieren wie das Aussieht. Aber wenn es nicht 'dramatisch' ist kann es ja nichts sein, was durch einen Fallschaden zustande gekommen ist. (Den möchte ich dir auch nicht unterstellen)

Wie gesagt, das ist ein S3 bekanntes Problem. Stell dich auf Stur und Drohe sonst mit einem Anwalt. Du hast genug Quellen im Internet, die Beweisen, dass das nicht durch einen Fallschaden entstanden ist.
Ansonsten einfach mal mit manchen in Verbindung setzen. Die helfen bestimmt!

Klar, dass du es ersetzt haben willst ist auch dein gutes Recht. Bei einem 500 € Handy DARF sowas nicht einfach passieren. Das ist ja ähnlich wie beim iPhone mit der schwarzen Beschichtung. Das DARF einfach nicht passieren. Du bezahlst 500 € für ein Geräte, was dann auch bitte 500 € Qualität (*hust samsung* sry^^) haben soll! Und das gilt besonders für wichtige Komponenten wie den Bildschirm!


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Klar, dass du es ersetzt haben willst ist auch dein gutes Recht. Bei einem 500 € Handy DARF sowas nicht einfach passieren. Das ist ja ähnlich wie beim iPhone mit der schwarzen Beschichtung. Das DARF einfach nicht passieren. Du bezahlst 500 € für ein Geräte, was dann auch bitte 500 € Qualität (*hust samsung* sry^^) haben soll! Und das gilt besonders für wichtige Komponenten wie den Bildschirm!


Man kann es kaum glauben, aber Samsung Geräte haben auch Qualität! 

Ich habe ja nun mein 3. Samsung Phone, nie Probleme gehabt! (Galaxy S (nur kurz bis zum), Nexus S, Galaxy Nexus) Das Nexus S und Galaxy S konnste gegen die Wand schmeißen und es hat keine Kratzer o.ä bekommen.


----------



## Papzt (7. Oktober 2012)

Seit wann kann man denn Standardmäßig per Handyrechnung bezahlen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Oktober 2012)

Schon ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Papzt (7. Oktober 2012)

Ach...sag bloß  Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen weil ich es ja so konnte


----------



## Poempel (7. Oktober 2012)

Kann es sein dass das nur mit Telekom geht? Ich habe Call-Ya und soll immer eine Kreditkarte hinzufügen...


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2012)

Geht bei mir auch nicht. Aber hol mir die Tage eh eine Kreditkarte.


----------



## Berlin36 (7. Oktober 2012)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Hey Android Fans  ich suche grad en einfaches Smartphone mit möglichst hoher akkulaufzeit!!
> für unter 200€ was komplett simples
> Könnt ihr was empfehlen?




*[FONT=&quot]SONY/ERICSSON Xperia mini Schwarz[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (gibt’s auch in Weiß )[/FONT]

  Gute Hardware & Ausstattung / 3 Zoll Display
  ICS (Android 4.0.4)
  Akku mit 1500 mAh

Preise - Schottenland


----------



## Abufaso (7. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand Gründe die gegen eine Schutzfolie auf dem Evo sprechen?


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Oktober 2012)

Also speziell zum Evo kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber auf meinem Samsung Galaxy S Plus nutze ich keine Folie, weil das Gefühl mit Folie unangenehmer ist. Das ist aber eine Sache, die jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich mag halt diese matten Folien, wie ich sie z.b. aufm iPod habe, das spiegelt nicht nur weniger sondern lässt auch das ganze Gerät edler aussehen. 
Ich frage mich halt ob da vielleicht die 4 Sensortasten unten beeinträchtigt werden? Ob die sozusagen auch durch die Folie hindurch reagieren?


----------



## biohaufen (7. Oktober 2012)

Poempel schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein dass das nur mit Telekom geht? Ich habe Call-Ya und soll immer eine Kreditkarte hinzufügen...


So viel ich weiß muss das Handy das jeweilige Branding des Anbieters haben, damit das funktioniert


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2012)

Womit kann man im Amazon App Store  zahlen?


----------



## biohaufen (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube nur mit einer Kreditkarte bzw. PayPal Konto usw.


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2012)

Läuft das nicht über das normale Amazonkonto wo man auch mit Bankeinzug bezahlen kann?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Oktober 2012)

@Abufaso: Bei mir haben die Teile nicht länger als 3h gehalten...
Den 3D-Effekt behindert es (mMn) auch etwas, die 4 Tasten gehen hingegen ohne Probleme...
MfG


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2012)

Im Amazon App Store kann man mit dem normalen Amazon Konto Zahlen, also auch per Bankeinzug.


----------



## Papzt (8. Oktober 2012)

Der funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. Oktober 2012)

ahh ok, aber Mini naja sollte schon normal groß sein!!


----------



## Leandros (9. Oktober 2012)

Tapatalk HD Open Beta. Lecker. So macht im Forum surfen mit Nexus 7 noch mehr Spass.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Oktober 2012)

@Leandros: wie kommt man da rein? 
Ich hab momentan das Grüne tapatalk...
Was ist besser geworden? 
Mfg


----------



## Special_Flo (9. Oktober 2012)

Guten Tag,
Über den Amazon app Shop kann ich keine Apps kaufen, der will immer eine Kreditkarte haben. Normal geht das doch über mein Konto oder ?
Mfg Flo


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Oktober 2012)

Man kann das auch ohne Kreditkarte machen, ist allerdings ein bisschen umständlich!
Erst über das "normale" Amazon über die übliche Zahlweise einen Geschenkgutschein kaufen, den Code dann in der App eingeben.


----------



## Leandros (9. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt wollen sie ein Nexus 10 raus geben. Find ivb unlustig, grade Nexus 7 released und jetzt das. Hätten sie gleichzeitig releasen sollen, das man wählen kann. Ich sehe viele Nexus 7 welche auf EBay sind, werde ich auch über legen. Find ich nicht lustig, wobei kann ja auch wider ein gefakedes Gerücht sein.


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2012)

Warum nicht lustig?
Ich kauf doch nicht aus Trotz eines mit 7" nur weil es kein 10"-Gerät gibt.


----------



## GoZoU (9. Oktober 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> @Leandros: wie kommt man da rein?
> Ich hab momentan das Grüne tapatalk...
> Was ist besser geworden?
> Mfg


 
Hier anmelden: Tapatalk HD for Android - Version 0.2 - Download and Feedback | Tapatalk Support


----------



## Leandros (9. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Warum nicht lustig?
> Ich kauf doch nicht aus Trotz eines mit 7" nur weil es kein 10"-Gerät gibt.



Natürlich. Ich kauf keine nicht Nexus Geräte, ich warte schon seit längerem auf ein Nexus Tablet und das Nexus 7 kam also kaufte ich es.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke!
MfG


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2012)

Google veröffentlicht Android 4.1.2 - - derStandard.at
4.1.2 ist auf dem Weg


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Google veröffentlicht Android 4.1.2 - - derStandard.at
> 4.1.2 ist auf dem Weg


 
Ist schon auf den meisten Geräten per OTA angekommen.


----------



## septix (10. Oktober 2012)

Ist es normal das beim Laden des SGS3 über das Netzteil an der Steckdose bei den Akkuinformationen trotzdem Laden(USB) steht? 
Theoretisch gesehen ist es ja auch ein USB-Kabel...


----------



## Aw3s0mE (10. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ile (10. Oktober 2012)

Kann man eigentlich die htc Tastatur irgendwie auf nem nexus 7 installieren?


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die htc Tastatur irgendwie auf nem nexus 7 installieren?


 
Bestimmt. Einfach APK und dependencies vom Phone ziehen und aufs Nexus 7. Macht aber wenig Sinn, da nicht Tablet optimiert.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Oktober 2012)

Vergiss es. So leicht ist das nicht. Selbst die Tastatur ist von den HTC APIs abhängig.


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2012)

Lesen bildet.



Leandros schrieb:


> APK und dependencies


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. Oktober 2012)

Okay, hab nur das "APK" registriert.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Oktober 2012)

Nimm doch Swiftkey, ist imo ungeschlagen


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Nimm doch Swiftkey, ist imo ungeschlagen


 
Kann ich zustimmen, wobei ich es auf meinem Nexus 7 überhaupt nicht leiden kann. Da sind mir die Tasten viel zu klein und die Tastatur scheint etwas gequetscht, nutze aktuell die stock tastatur. (nicht schlagen bitte )
Denke es liegt an meinem verstellten DPI Wert.




> Okay, hab nur das "APK" registriert.


Du hast ja recht, man brauch die ganzen APIs, muss man halt mit kopieren, sind meist 1 - 2 APKs und ein zwa Jars oder so. 
Könnte aber sein, trau ich HTC zu, dass diese mitlerweile etwas komplizierter versteckt sind, das letzte HTC was ich besaß war das Nexus One.


----------



## ile (11. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt. Einfach APK und dependencies vom Phone ziehen und aufs Nexus 7. Macht aber wenig Sinn, da nicht Tablet optimiert.



Nicht tabletoptimiert finde ich jetzt nicht soo schlimm.



			
				Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es. So leicht ist das nicht. Selbst die Tastatur ist von den HTC APIs abhängig.



Was muss ich da dann genau machen?  



			
				Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch Swiftkey, ist imo ungeschlagen



Hab ich die 4 Wochen Testphase genutzt und war das beste, was ich im Market finden konnte, dennoch fühle ich mich darauf unwohl im Vergleich zur htc Tastatur: Kein Swype, merkwürdige Leerzeichenergänzung und etwas unintuitive Wortspeicherung. Andererseits ist die Vorhersagefunktion wirklich gelungen und bietet nennenswerten Mehrwert, aber iwie schmeckt mir die htc dann doch besser...


----------



## Berlin36 (11. Oktober 2012)

ile schrieb:


> ...*merkwürdige Leerzeichenergänzung *und etwas unintuitive Wortspeicherung. Andererseits ist die Vorhersagefunktion wirklich gelungen und bietet nennenswerten Mehrwert, aber iwie schmeckt mir die htc dann doch besser...


 So geht's abzustellen:

 Systemeinstellungen

  Sprache & Eingabe

  SwiftKey 3

  Erweitert

  Beim Drücken der Leeertaste wird…


----------



## ile (11. Oktober 2012)

Berlin36 schrieb:
			
		

> So geht's abzustellen:
> 
> Systemeinstellungen
> 
> ...



Ja, schon klar. Das stimmt. Dennoch ist das feeling da nicht so gut wie bei htc. Kommen oft Wörter raus, die ich nicht wollte....


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar. Das stimmt. Dennoch ist das feeling da nicht so gut wie bei htc. Kommen oft Wörter raus, die ich nicht wollte....


 
Typisches Gewohnheitstier. Alles was anders ist und neu ist direkt kacke, bin mitunter genau so.


----------



## ile (11. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Typisches Gewohnheitstier. Alles was anders ist und neu ist direkt kacke, bin mitunter genau so.



Na ja, vielleicht hast du recht. Allerdings hab ich es immerhin 4 Wochen probiert...


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht hast du recht. Allerdings hab ich es immerhin 4 Wochen probiert...


 
Ist doch nichts schlimmes. 
Menschen bleiben gerne beim gewohnten, tu ich auch.


----------



## ile (11. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch nichts schlimmes.
> Menschen bleiben gerne beim gewohnten, tu ich auch.



Und wie komme ich an die Tastatur-APK und -dependencies ?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. Oktober 2012)

Für die APK kannst du dir einfach ne ROM vom Flyer von den XDAs saugen. Ist in /system/app die HTC_IME.apk und die dazugehörigen Sprachen. Und die Dependencies, das ist ein ganzes Stück schwerer. Ich kanns selber nicht. DAs soll dir also Leandros erklären.


----------



## ile (12. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Für die APK kannst du dir einfach ne ROM vom Flyer von den XDAs saugen. Ist in /system/app die HTC_IME.apk und die dazugehörigen Sprachen. Und die Dependencies, das ist ein ganzes Stück schwerer. Ich kanns selber nicht. DAs soll dir also Leandros erklären.



Aha, krass. Kann ich mir mit den dependencies was kaputt machen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. Oktober 2012)

Selbstverständlich kannst du das. Deshalb. Always make a NANDROID.


----------



## ile (12. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich kannst du das. Deshalb. Always make a NANDROID.



Oh, dann lass ich es vielleicht lieber sein. Apk alleine ist ja kein Ding, aber wenns dann in die Hose geht mit dem Rest, finde ich das nicht so cool...


----------



## Leandros (12. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kannst du das. Deshalb. Always make a NANDROID.


Naja, die Chance ist wirklich gering. NANDROID ist aber immer praktisch (mach ich aber nie )




> Oh, dann lass ich es vielleicht lieber sein. Apk alleine ist ja kein Ding, aber wenns dann in die Hose geht mit dem Rest, finde ich das nicht so cool...


Wirklich viel kannst du da nicht kaputt machen, ist nur die HTC_IME.apk und 2 - 3 librarys die du rüberkopieren musst, musst halt nur rausfinden welche das sind. Dabei kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich kein HTC Gerät habe ...
Das größte Problem ist, das Android 4.1 auf dem N7 läuft, aber kannst ja mal diese apk hier ausprobieren:


----------



## ile (12. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Chance ist wirklich gering. NANDROID ist aber immer praktisch (mach ich aber nie )
> 
> Wirklich viel kannst du da nicht kaputt machen, ist nur die HTC_IME.apk und 2 - 3 librarys die du rüberkopieren musst, musst halt nur rausfinden welche das sind. Dabei kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich kein HTC Gerät habe ...
> Das größte Problem ist, das Android 4.1 auf dem N7 läuft, aber kannst ja mal diese apk hier ausprobieren:



Welche apk? Ich sehe keinen Link. (Vielleicht liegt das an der PCGHX-App)


----------



## Leandros (12. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich im Forum hochgeladen, hier der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...42-android-stammtisch-htc_ime_hi22_v30.apk.7z


----------



## ile (12. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich im Forum hochgeladen, hier der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/591892d1350042242-android-stammtisch-htc_ime_hi22_v30.apk.7z



Danke, ich werde überlegen, ob es mir das Risiko wert ist.


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde überlegen, ob es mir das Risiko wert ist.


 
Die APK zu Installieren birgt genau so viel Risiko, wie irgendeine App aus dem Play Store zu installieren.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2012)

Das LG Nexus soll wohl nur 399$ kosten, aber es hat nur 8GB Speicher.
Der Preis klingt schon mal sehr gut, aber imho sind 8GB zu wenig, da wären eher 16 oder 32GB angebracht.


----------



## ile (13. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Die APK zu Installieren birgt genau so viel Risiko, wie irgendeine App aus dem Play Store zu installieren.



Ja, mit apk hab ich kein Problem, aber mot den dependencies.



			
				turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Das LG Nexus soll wohl nur 399$ kosten, aber es hat nur 8GB Speicher.
> Der Preis klingt schon mal sehr gut, aber imho sind 8GB zu wenig, da wären eher 16 oder 32GB angebracht.



8 GB sind einfach nur ein trauriger, unglaublicher Witz. Damit macht sich Google einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin da etwas skeptisch ob die hervorragende Updatepolitik von Google auch noch so gut funktioniert wenn es so viele Geräte parallel am Markt gibt.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenn alle die gleich HW haben wird es kein Problem sein, da man die NEXUS dann alle gleich versorgen kann.


----------



## Pcler (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Will mir das galaxy s2 holen. Ich kauf nur bei amazon, Weil es da keine Probleme Mit dem umtauschen gibt. Aber ist das das galaxy s2 i9100 oder des i9100G? 
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Smartph...0114523&sr=8-1
Danke


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn alle die gleich HW haben wird es kein Problem sein, da man die NEXUS dann alle gleich versorgen kann.


 
Ich glaub nicht daran das die alle die gleiche Hardware haben werden.


----------



## Pcler (13. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir bitte jmnd bei meiner frage helfen??


Hi,
Will mir das galaxy s2 holen. Ich kauf nur bei amazon, Weil es da keine Probleme Mit dem umtauschen gibt. Aber ist das das galaxy s2 i9100 oder des i9100G? 
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Smartph...0114523&sr=8-1
Danke


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ja, mit apk hab ich kein Problem, aber mot den dependencies.


 
Brauchst du nicht. Nur die apk installieren und fertig, ist alles included.




Pcler schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jmnd bei meiner frage helfen??
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


 
Warum willst du dir ein 1 Jahr altes Handy holen. Das ist bullshit. Wenn überhaupt dann ein I9250.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2012)

> Warum willst du dir ein 1 Jahr altes Handy holen. Das ist bullshit.


Vielleicht weil nicht jeder Unmengen für ein neues Modell ausgeben will und das P/L Verhältnis bei ehemaligen Top Phones besser ist als bei neuen Mittelklassemodellen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2012)

Zumal das Nexus damals auch als es Rauskam alte Hardware hatte, trotzdem haben es viele gekauft  


Das S2 ist immernoch eines der besten Smartphones, vorallem mit JellyBean ein Traum.


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2012)

Und trotz der alten Hardware lief es dank Project Butter flüssiger als das S3 wo es rauskam


----------



## JimSim (13. Oktober 2012)

Pcler schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jmnd bei meiner frage helfen??
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...



Rezensionen bei Amazon gelesen? Da wird ihnen geholfen... Also: I9100G.


----------



## ile (13. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst du nicht. Nur die apk installieren und fertig, ist alles included.
> 
> Warum willst du dir ein 1 Jahr altes Handy holen. Das ist bullshit. Wenn überhaupt dann ein I9250.



Ach so? Ja dann liste nen versuch wert.


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenn er sich aber ein Galaxy S2 holt, warum dann nicht direkt das Nexus wenn schon ein altes Handy. 



> Und trotz der alten Hardware lief es dank Project Butter flüssiger als das S3 wo es rauskam


Reiner Zufall, für beide Telefone gibts keine Dokumentation, deswegen solange es keine Dokumentation / Source für die Exynos Chips gibt: *Keine Samsung Smartphones kaufen!*


Ach übrigens, I9100, nicht die G Variante. Die G Variante ist ein Downgrade des normalen Galaxy SII, statt dem Snapdragon S3 ist dort nur ein Omap 4430 verbaut. 
Und noch was, *Google ist dein Freund. *


----------



## Timsu (13. Oktober 2012)

Falls das LG Nexus 8 GB ohne Sd Slot hat, währe das echt schwach.
Da war man ja schon vor 2 Jahren mit dem Nexus S weiter.


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Falls das LG Nexus 8 GB ohne Sd Slot hat, währe das echt schwach.
> Da war man ja schon vor 2 Jahren mit dem Nexus S weiter.


 
Weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch alle so aufregt, was wollt ihr alles auf euer Smartphone packen? 
Gut, ich stimme zu 8 GB sind wirklich knapp, aber 16 GB reicht doch allemal. (Außer wenn man eine große Musik Sammlung hat, muss man halt Sortieren)


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Oktober 2012)

naja, HD-Videos, Fernseh-Aufnahmen und Musik fressen schon ordentlich Platz


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich vermute weil Google will das man die Cloud nutzt.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich vermute weil Google will das man die Cloud nutzt.


 Schön und gut, aber bei den Datentarifen bzw. der Drosselung nach so wenig Volumen ist das schlichtweg nicht praktikabel


----------



## Timsu (13. Oktober 2012)

16GB reichen für mich noch aus, aber 8 sind eindeutig zu wenig.
Und wenn man mal im Ausland ist, bringt einem das Cloud Zeug auch nicht weiter.
Und selbst in Deutschland hat man ja selten mehr als 500MB Datenvolumen, das reicht für 100 mp3 oder eine dreiviertel Stunde Video.


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch alle so aufregt, was wollt ihr alles auf euer Smartphone packen?
> Gut, ich stimme zu 8 GB sind wirklich knapp, aber 16 GB reicht doch allemal. (Außer wenn man eine große Musik Sammlung hat, muss man halt Sortieren)


 Mir waren die 16GB von meinem Nexus S doch recht schnell zu knapp, Musik war schon auf's Minimum reduziert, 1-2 EP's von ner Serie und das ganze war fast voll...


----------



## JimSim (13. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ach übrigens, I9100, nicht die G Variante. Die G Variante ist ein Downgrade des normalen Galaxy SII, statt dem Snapdragon S3 ist dort nur ein Omap 4430 verbaut.
> Und noch was, *Google ist dein Freund. *


 
Wenn ich den Spammer richtig verstanden habe, gings ihm darum, welches SII bei Amazon verkauft wird. Und auch wenn da nur I9100 steht, scheint dort in Wirklichkeit das I9100G ausgeliefert zu werden... Das steht zumindest in den Rezensionen bei Amazon... Natürlich sollte er sich wenn dann ein I9100 ohne G besorgen, wenn er denn das SII unbedingt haben will.


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

JimSim schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Spammer richtig verstanden habe, gings ihm darum, welches SII bei Amazon verkauft wird. Und auch wenn da nur I9100 steht, scheint dort in Wirklichkeit das I9100G ausgeliefert zu werden... Das steht zumindest in den Rezensionen bei Amazon... Natürlich sollte er sich wenn dann ein I9100 ohne G besorgen, wenn er denn das SII unbedingt haben will.


Achso, oh. Entschuldige. Ja, es ist das I9100G.




> 500MB Datenvolumen


*Hust* Ich hab 1GB *Hust*


----------



## Aw3s0mE (13. Oktober 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es mittlerweile vollkommen egal, ob man nun das S2 oder S2-G hat, sei sei denn, man ist die ganze Zeit am benchmarken und/oder spielen. Unter 2.3.6 hätte ich mein G auch am liebsten gegen ein i9100 getauscht, aber seit die 4.0.4 draußen ist, sind die meisten schwerwiegenden Bugs (Kamerafehler, ruckelnde Musikwiedergabe, spontane Restarts etc.) behoben worden. Unter Stock 4.0.4 vom G merkte ich persönlich keinen Unterschied zum i9100 meines Vaters. Spiele wie Dead Trigger und Death Space laufen auch flüssig, die Kritikpunkte von zB chip online zum G sind eigentlich seit dem ICS-Update hinfällig, bin eigentlich froh, dass ichs im April/Mai nicht umgetauscht hab 

@Lenadros Hat das Ur-S2 nicht nen Exynos 4210 und keinen Snapdragon S3?


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> @Lenadros Hat das Ur-S2 nicht nen Exynos 4210 und keinen Snapdragon S3?


 
Ach ja, stimmt, das hatte den 4210. Ups, mein Fehler.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Oktober 2012)

Kennt jemand Roms in Schwarz/weiß oder grau? 

habe Hier eine nette zusammenfassung vieler Rom's für das S3 gefunden, aber nahezu ALLE haben dieses ekelhafte blau drin... 

ich bin schon seit ewigkeiten am suchen, möchts am liebsten wieder so haben wie beim alten S2 (Anhang).
Damals war es CheckRom mit Lightning Black als Theme, aber das gibts bei der aktuellen CheckRom v5.5 für JB nicht


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> *Hust* Ich hab 1GB *Hust*


 
Du wolltest es so. 

*hust* Ich habe 5 GB *hust*


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (13. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es eig eine Möglichkeit den Anker Akku auf dem EVO 3D ohne Root zu kalibrieren?


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Roms in Schwarz/weiß oder grau?
> 
> habe Hier eine nette zusammenfassung vieler Rom's für das S3 gefunden, aber nahezu ALLE haben dieses ekelhafte blau drin...
> 
> ...


 
Brauchst keine ROM, zieh dir AOKP, CM9 oder CM10 rauf und nutzt die theme Engine mit Black Exodus (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nitroz.blackexodusfree).  




> Du wolltest es so.
> 
> *hust* Ich habe 5 GB *hust*


Nett, kriegst du die Verbraucht? Ich tu mich mit meinen 1 GB noch Schwer, aber denke, da ich ja jetzt mein Nexus 7 habe, sollte ich es hinbekommen. 




> Gibt es eig eine Möglichkeit den Anker Akku auf dem EVO 3D ohne Root zu kalibrieren?


Akku Kalibrierung ist ein Märchen was sich irgendwie noch relativ hartnäckig hält. Ist sinnfrei, falls du es trotzdem willst, geht per CWM (wofür glaube ich root gebraucht wird, kA, bei mir ist es nur ein befehl in der bash CWM zu flashen 
	
	



```
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
```
)


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Oktober 2012)

Kalibrieren kann man jedes Smartphone auch ohne root einfach 2mal hintereinander solange laufen lassen bis es aus geht und dann voll Aufladen+1Std. 
Man kalibriert aber nicht den Akku sondern die Akkuanzeige.


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Kalibrieren kann man jedes Smartphone auch ohne root einfach 2mal hintereinander solange laufen lassen bis es aus geht und dann voll Aufladen+1Std.
> Man kalibriert aber nicht den Akku sondern die Akkuanzeige.


 
Was dem Akku mehr schadet, als was die Kalibrierung bringt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Oktober 2012)

Eben. Die Batterystats.bin beinhaltet lediglich die Spannung und dazugehörige Prozent-Angabe. Wenn man also einen neuen Akku einlegt, merkt Android das und passt die Batterystats komplett neu an. Maximal zwei ganz normale Nutzungstage und das Ding ist perfekt kalibriert. Da braucht man kein Root für und muss auch nicht das Gerät leer laufen lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie geht der Touchscreen beim EVO ganz unten nicht mehr, so komme ich nicht in die Einstellungen rein.
Kann man da was machen?

Jetzt geht es natürlich.
Komisch kommt es mir trotzdem vor.


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht der Touchscreen beim EVO ganz unten nicht mehr, so komme ich nicht in die Einstellungen rein.
> Kann man da was machen?


 
Einschicken.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nett, kriegst du die Verbraucht? Ich tu mich mit meinen 1 GB noch Schwer, aber denke, da ich ja jetzt mein Nexus 7 habe, sollte ich es hinbekommen.


 
Sache ist die - ich hatte die letzten 7 Monate kein Kabel-Internet, darum eben immer übers Smartphone reingegangen. Ergo waren 5 GB bitter nötig. Jetzt habe ich Kabel, aber irgendwie keine Lust, mich von diesen 5 GB wieder zu trennen. Ist einfach ein unglaublicher Luxus - YouTube wann und wo man will, Internet-Radio bis zum geht-nicht-mehr, Updates on-the-go usw. usf., ohne sich um das Volumen kümmern zu müssen. 

Mal schauen.. wenn ich unter 1 GB bleibe, werde ich es zum Monatsende kündigen.. aber ich habe halt jetzt schon wieder die 700MB voll.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Oktober 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Sache ist die - ich hatte die letzten 7 Monate kein Kabel-Internet, darum eben immer übers Smartphone reingegangen. Ergo waren 5 GB bitter nötig. Jetzt habe ich Kabel, aber irgendwie keine Lust, mich von diesen 5 GB wieder zu trennen. Ist einfach ein unglaublicher Luxus - YouTube wann und wo man will, Internet-Radio bis zum geht-nicht-mehr, Updates on-the-go usw. usf., ohne sich um das Volumen kümmern zu müssen.
> 
> Mal schauen.. wenn ich unter 1 GB bleibe, werde ich es zum Monatsende kündigen.. aber ich habe halt jetzt schon wieder die 700MB voll.



Welches Netz und welchen Tarif nutzt du?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Einschicken.


 
Reagieren tut er ja noch nur nicht mehr ganz so gut. Wenn ich es einschicke habe ich keins mehr, das will ich auch nicht haben.
Und ich denke der Shop hat keine mehr da.


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Welches Netz und welchen Tarif nutzt du?


 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren, so viele 5 GB Verträge gibts nicht.
Mein Vertrag kostet übrigens nur 16€


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2012)

Was hast du für einen?

Meiner kosten ur 6,95€. 
Aber dafür auch nur 1/2 GB.


----------



## Leandros (14. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen?
> 
> Meiner kosten ur 6,95€.
> Aber dafür auch nur 1/2 GB.


 
100 SMS, 100 Minuten, 1 GB Traffic. Vodafone Netz.


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Oktober 2012)

100 SMS, 0 Minuten, 200MB, 30€ bei den Telekomikern


----------



## HairforceOne (14. Oktober 2012)

32,50 €

bei Mobilblöd. 

SMS Allnet Flat, 120 Minuten, D1 Flat, 200 MB und dann ist da noch eine Handyzuzahlung von 10,00 € drin. Der Vertrag an sich kostet mich 25 € und die Flats sind bei mir bitter nötig...


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> 100 SMS, 100 Minuten, 1 GB Traffic. Vodafone Netz.


 Meiner:
100 SMS
100 Minuten
500MB Trafic
O2 Netz


----------



## Leandros (14. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Meiner:
> 100 SMS
> 100 Minuten
> 500MB Trafic
> O2 Netz


 
Hallo DeutschlandSIM Kunde.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal was kurioses: Hat schon mal jemand von euch SOOOOO ne Akkulaufzeit gesehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo DeutschlandSIM Kunde.



Falsch! Telco All in M über einen Shop.
Regulär würde vorne eine 9 stehen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hier mal was kurioses: Hat schon mal jemand von euch SOOOOO ne Akkulaufzeit gesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich würde ja mal sagen da stimmt irgendwas nicht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Oktober 2012)

Es weiß hier nicht zufällig einer wie man eine ROM übersetzt, oder?


----------



## Leandros (14. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Falsch! Telco All in M über einen Shop.
> Regulär würde vorne eine 9 stehen.


 
Klingt irgendwie sehr identisch. Ist imho auch das selbe, kann dir auch sagen warum ich das weiß.
Schau mal. 

Warum aber zahlst du nur 6,95? :O




> Es weiß hier nicht zufällig einer wie man eine ROM übersetzt, oder?


Also von z.B Deutsch auf Englisch? Ja, das ist Easy.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie sehr identisch. Ist imho auch das selbe, kann dir auch sagen warum ich das weiß.
> Schau mal.
> 
> Warum aber zahlst du nur 6,95? :O


Weil ich den Vertrag nicht direkt über Telco, sondern über einen Shop gemacht habe.
Den Name will ich hier nicht nennen.


----------



## Berlin36 (14. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hier mal was kurioses: Hat schon mal jemand von euch SOOOOO ne Akkulaufzeit gesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Könntest du uns  noch verraten, wie du das hinbekommen hast,
  vor allem mit welchem Tool, mit BetterBatteryStats vielleicht,
ich möchte nämlich auch so eine Akkulaufzeit


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Also von z.B Deutsch auf Englisch? Ja, das ist Easy.


 
Hab mich grad mal eingelesen und dran gemacht. Ja, es ist wirklich easy. Aber für eine MiUI-ROM, wo ich nur den Release des Language Packs nicht abwarten kann JEDE APK zu übersetzen, da hab ich doch kein Bock drauf. Hat sich also erledigt.


----------



## Leandros (14. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil ich den Vertrag nicht direkt über Telco, sondern über einen Shop gemacht habe.
> Den Name will ich hier nicht nennen.


 
Aha. Interessant. 
Jetzt bin ich verdammt nochmal neugierig ...


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Oktober 2012)

Berlin36 schrieb:


> Könntest du uns  noch verraten, wie du das hinbekommen hast,
> vor allem mit welchem Tool, mit BetterBatteryStats vielleicht,
> ich möchte nämlich auch so eine Akkulaufzeit


 Ich verweise mal darauf:



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal sagen da stimmt irgendwas nicht


 Ich habe nichts angestellt, außer den defekten Original-Akku zu ersetzen  Scheint ein Bug meiner momentan genutzten ROM zu sein


----------



## Poempel (14. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diese Warnhinweise die man mit nicht mehr anzeigen weg bekommt wieder anschaltet?


----------



## Berlin36 (14. Oktober 2012)

Der  Google Play Store ist auf V3.9.16 aktualisiert worden,
  unter anderem ist es nun möglich Apps aus “Meine Apps” zu entfernen,
  angeblich mehrere Apps auf einmal durch gedrückt halten der einzelnen App,
  bei mir funktioniert mehrere auf einmal nicht.
  Außerdem beginnt nach dem Entfernen des App die Liste wieder von ganz oben…
  hab ich was übersehen, oder ist die neue Funktion von Haus aus so umständlich

  Falls noch nicht Automatisch aktualisiert:
Download  V3.9.16


----------



## Berlin36 (14. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich verweise mal darauf:
> Ich habe nichts angestellt, außer den defekten Original-Akku zu ersetzen  Scheint ein Bug meiner momentan genutzten ROM zu sein




   Hey Hey
  Der sollte einer werden…


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Welches Netz und welchen Tarif nutzt du?


 
Telekom, CombiCard, 40€ monatlich.  Dafür 5GB, Festnetz-Flat, Mobil-Flat, SMS-Flat zu T-Mobile, 40 Frei-SMS zu anderen.. aber SMS sind eh outdated, Telekom Hotspot-Flat..


----------



## Betschi (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab da n kleines Problem mit meinem Galaxy Tab 8.9: Es startet nicht mehr, es lädt nicht mehr, ich komme nicht einmal in den Recovery Modus und mit dem PC kann ich es auch nicht verbinden Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2012)

Hast du vorher was geändert oder hat es sich einfach so verabschiedet?


----------



## Betschi (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte ins Recovery, um die neue Version des CM10 zu installieren, da das Tablet komischerweise 10 Stunden (!) fürs laden brauchte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich genau nach dem selben Problem an, den mein Kumpel mit nem S2 hatte. Dort war die USB-Ladeeinheit defekt --> Der Akku war nach wenigen Stunden leer im komplett ausgeschalteten Zustand, der Akku war dadurch so stark entladen, das er selbst in meinem S2 nichtmehr funktionierte (auch wenn das Ladekabel dran war). Erst nach mehreren Stunden an der Dose ließ es sich wieder einschalten, bis der Akku wieder extrem entleert war.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Oktober 2012)

Weiß einer von euch wie man im updater-script ein Archiv, egal ob zip oder tar, entpacken lassen kann? Ich frage nicht wegen der Kompression, sondern wegen einer "Datensammlung" im Archiv. Ich hab nämlich so viel Möglichkeiten in meiner ROM, dass ich so langsam den Überblick verliere. Und da da noch mehr hinzu kommt, wären Archive ganz nützlich, also ein Archiv im ZIP der ROM.  Notfalls lasse ich sie auch per Shell Script entpacken, welches ich aus dem updater-script raus starten lasse.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Leandros (18. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch wie man im updater-script ein Archiv, egal ob zip oder tar, entpacken lassen kann? Ich frage nicht wegen der Kompression, sondern wegen einer "Datensammlung" im Archiv. Ich hab nämlich so viel Möglichkeiten in meiner ROM, dass ich so langsam den Überblick verliere. Und da da noch mehr hinzu kommt, wären Archive ganz nützlich, also ein Archiv im ZIP der ROM.  Notfalls lasse ich sie auch per Shell Script entpacken, welches ich aus dem updater-script raus starten lasse.
> 
> mfg Marcel


 
So lange das updater-script in der recovery läuft, wovon ich ausgehe, geht das nicht.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Oktober 2012)

Würde das mit AROMA funktionieren?

Edit: Ja, würde es:


```
[SIZE=5][FONT=Century Gothic][COLOR=navy][B]restotmp[/B][/FONT][/SIZE] 
[B]Descriptions:[/B]
Extract file from zip content in AROMA Resource Directory "META-INF/com/google/android/aroma/" into AROMA Temporary directory, and automatically chmod it for executable.
[B]Sintax:[/B]
 
[SIZE=4][SIZE=2]void[/SIZE] [B]restotmp[/B](zip_path, destination_name);
[/SIZE][B]Parameters:[/B] 
 
[B]zip_path[/B] - Relative path of file in Zip from AROMA Resource Directory "META-INF/com/google/android/aroma/" that will be extracted
[B]destination_name[/B] - Extracted target filename
 
[B]Return Value:[/B] none
[B]Examples:[/B]
 
# It will extract "META-INF/com/google/android/aroma/busybox" into "/tmp/aroma-data/busybox"
restotmp("busybox", "busybox");
 
# Now we can execute it
exec("/tmp/aroma-data/busybox","ls","-l");
```
 
Da stellt sich mir aber ne Frage, die ich mir bei ein paar Scripts und einem Kernel nicht stellen musste. Wo liegt /tmp? Und wie groß ist die Partition ungefähr?


----------



## Leandros (18. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir aber ne Frage, die ich mir bei ein paar Scripts und einem Kernel nicht stellen musste. Wo liegt /tmp? Und wie groß ist die Partition ungefähr?


 
Kommt stark aufs Handy drauf an …


----------



## Timsu (18. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wo liegt /tmp?


/tmp liegt bei /tmp


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Oktober 2012)

hey, könnt ihr mir qualitativ gute displayschutzfolien für das S3 empfehlen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> /tmp liegt bei /tmp


 
Das hat aber noch ne Blockbezeichung. /system liegt zum Beispiel auf /dev/block/mmcblk0p22.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (18. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie die Uhr oder der Skin von der Uhr heißt? Suche schon lange sowas, oder sowas ähnliches. Danke 
Bild @ mycolorscreen.com


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist bestimmt Minimalistic Text.


----------



## Leandros (19. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt Minimalistic Text.


 
Joa, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Oktober 2012)

hey,


momentan hab ich [ROM][13Oct] ●●●► Omega v2.0 ◄●►AOKP Build-4◄●►Android 4.1.2◄●► - xda-developers als Rom mit https://play.google.com/store/apps/...xLDEsImNvbS5uaXRyb3ouYmxhY2tleG9kdXNmcmVlIl0.
als Theme. Gefällt mir soweit echt gut, nur leider ist der Stock Musik player, sowie der Wecker nicht mehr da. Apollo gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht und der Wecker hat ja so gut wie keine einstellmöglichkeiten 

Hab das Internet auch schon wie blöde durchforstet nach den *.apk's, aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden 

könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, wo ich die *.apk's finden kann?


----------



## Aw3s0mE (19. Oktober 2012)

@Bratwurstmobil & Leandros
Danke, habs relativ ähnlich hinbekommen 

Benutzt eigentlich jemand die Jelly Bean-AOKP? Wenn ja, wie siehts mit Akkuverbrauch und Performace aus? Bin zwar mit der CM10 voll zufrieden, will aber mal was anderes ausprbieren


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Oktober 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> Benutzt eigentlich jemand die Jelly Bean-AOKP? Wenn ja, wie siehts mit Akkuverbrauch und Performace aus? Bin zwar mit der CM10 voll zufrieden, will aber mal was anderes ausprbieren


 

hab Omega V2 AOKP (einen post vor dir) seit gestern drauf, bisher gefällts mir ganz gut. Performance ist klasse, bisher noch keinen einzigen ruckler bemerkt, weder bei spielen noch auf dem desktop. 
muss nur noch bisschen zumspielen am siyah kernel was das UV betrifft


----------



## Leandros (20. Oktober 2012)

> Benutzt eigentlich jemand die Jelly Bean-AOKP? Wenn ja, wie siehts mit Akkuverbrauch und Performace aus? Bin zwar mit der CM10 voll zufrieden, will aber mal was anderes ausprbieren


Natürlich ... muss doch meine Arbeit auch nutzen.  Hab AOKP auf Nexus 7 und Galaxy Nexus am laufen.




> Hab das Internet auch schon wie blöde durchforstet nach den *.apk's, aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden
> 
> könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, wo ich die *.apk's finden kann?


Was suchst du genau? Vorallem warum? Gib in den Play Store Musik ein und du bekommst zwischen 5 & 10.000 Ergebnisse. Selbe gilt beim Wecker.

Ich nutze für Musik Play Music und N7 Player und als Wecker Alarm Clock Extreme.


PS: Im AOSP Repo ist noch eine Music App drin, kann ich dir, wenn du möchtest compilen und hochladen.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (20. Oktober 2012)

@Leandros
Wie stehts in Sachen Akkuverbrauch und Kamera? Unter CM10 will die nicht wirklich fokussieren, ists in AOKP genauso?


----------



## Leandros (20. Oktober 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> @Leandros
> Wie stehts in Sachen Akkuverbrauch und Kamera? Unter CM10 will die nicht wirklich fokussieren, ists in AOKP genauso?


 
Den fokus modus kannst du Einstellen. Mein Handy reicht von Morgens mit Mittags, würde aber mit jedem anderem ROM auch so aussehen. 
Soll ich dir eine neue Version von AOKP compilen?


----------



## GoZoU (20. Oktober 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> @Leandros
> Wie stehts in Sachen Akkuverbrauch und Kamera? Unter CM10 will die nicht wirklich fokussieren, ists in AOKP genauso?


 Bei mir fokussiert sie unter CM10 und AOKP (Rootbox) gleich. Abhängig vom eingestellten Fokus und der Scene mal mehr mal weniger gut. An das Stock-ROM kommen beide nicht ran. Wenn deine Akkulaufzeit zu gering ist versuchs mal mit Better Battery Stats, bei mir ist oft eine App wie Ebay oder FB Schuld, wenn der Akku schwächelt.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was suchst du genau? Vorallem warum? Gib in den Play Store Musik ein und du bekommst zwischen 5 & 10.000 Ergebnisse. Selbe gilt beim Wecker.
> 
> Ich nutze für Musik Play Music und N7 Player und als Wecker Alarm Clock Extreme.



weil ich den stock player, sowie den wecker am besten finde, momentan  bin ich beim player auch bei N7 gelandet und als wecker benutz ich sleep  as android



Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Im AOSP Repo ist noch eine Music App drin, kann ich dir, wenn du möchtest compilen und hochladen.




hast du mal ein paar screens und infos zu den funktionen?


----------



## Leandros (20. Oktober 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hast du mal ein paar screens und infos zu den funktionen?


 
kA, ich compile dir mal ne APK.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (20. Oktober 2012)

@GoZoU Nein, eher im Gegenteil. Unter CM10 hab ich nen sehr guten Akkuverbrauch. 
Ich bin immernoch etwas im Zwiespalt, die CM10 läuft ziemlich rund, andererseits will ich auch mal was anderes ausprobieren .. Immer diese Entscheidungen 
Noch eine Frage (), gibts in AOKP auch so ein extrem nervendes Rauschen im Musikplayer + YouTube?


----------



## Leandros (21. Oktober 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage (), gibts in AOKP auch so ein extrem nervendes Rauschen im Musikplayer + YouTube?


 
Kann nur für meine Nexiis Sprechen, aber da existiert sowas nicht.


----------



## GoZoU (21. Oktober 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage (), gibts in AOKP auch so ein extrem nervendes Rauschen im Musikplayer + YouTube?



Ist bei mir weder bei AOKP noch in CM10 vorhanden. Welchen Player verwendest du?


----------



## Aw3s0mE (21. Oktober 2012)

Play Music. Ist aber auch in Apollo und n7 Player da.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

kann mir einer sagen wieso bei meinem Update auf 4.1 bei meinem S3 über Kies, das Update auf 83% seit Stumdem festsitzt?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. Oktober 2012)

Wohl nein. Wenns wirklich seit Stunden so ist, dann wirst du wohl den Akku pflücken und beten müssen.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Oktober 2012)

Deshalb niemals, wirklich niemals, über Kies updaten. Das Programm ist einfach der letzte Müll. Dann lieber ne Woche länger auf OTA warten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

mit dem Handy an sich kann ich ja noch arbeiten und auch benutzen, bloß hängt das Update und geht nicht weiter
Was kann den alles passieren?


----------



## Leandros (22. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> mit dem Handy an sich kann ich ja noch arbeiten und auch benutzen, bloß hängt das Update und geht nicht weiter
> Was kann den alles passieren?


 
Ein brick, also kein Starten mehr möglich oder ähnliches. Es besteht aber die möglichkeit es zu unbricken.




> Deshalb niemals, wirklich niemals, über Kies updaten. Das Programm ist einfach der letzte Müll. Dann lieber ne Woche länger auf OTA warten.



Oder einfach gar nicht den dreck, den Samsung "Software" nennt nutzen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

Wie kann man das umgehen?
Whatsapp nachrichten alles flattert noch rein bloß Kies sagt mir das er bei 83% ist und nicht weiter kommt, ich kass es jetzt noch max 2std machen und dan steck ichs ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für den doppelpost, bin am besagten Handy. Ich kann sogar zwischen den beiden Modi wechseln und es passiert nichts bzw bleibt bei 83 Prozent .
Hier das der Screenshot zum Download:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (22. Oktober 2012)

So Rootbox läuft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann die Symbole in der Statusleiste eigentlich umfärben? Dieses Hellblau von den Datennetzen find ich richtig hässlich, da is mir das Grau wie in CM viel lieber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

So Problem hat sich gelöst einfach abgesteckt und basta
Kies hat isch anscheinend aufgehängt.
habe es jetzt mal ueber Wlan probiert, der sagt mir das alle user in der reihenfolge der Anfrage nach geupdatet werden => Server überlastet


----------



## Leandros (22. Oktober 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> So Rootbox läuft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grau? Grau bedeutet eigentlich das man nicht mit Google Server verbunden.


----------



## GoZoU (23. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst die Uhrzeit färben, aber die Datenverbindungsanzeige nicht. Der Circlemod ist enthalten und auch die Prozentanzeige der Batterie müsste umzufärben sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss einer Was das bedeutet?


----------



## GoZoU (23. Oktober 2012)

Du musst warten bis du dran bist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2012)

heißt also Server sind voll und es kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln? War nämlich gestern genau das gleiche


----------



## Leandros (23. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> heißt also Server sind voll und es kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln? War nämlich gestern genau das gleiche


 
Steht bereits eine Seite vorher, Server überlastet. Musst einfach nur ein bisschen warten. 

Hmm, ich habe irgendwie noch nie ein OTA update gemacht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Steht bereits eine Seite vorher, Server überlastet. Musst einfach nur ein bisschen warten.
> 
> Hmm, ich habe irgendwie noch nie ein OTA update gemacht.


 Was heißt den OTA?
dann warte ich halt noch ne weile


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Oktober 2012)

Over the Air


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Over the Air


 Danke
Über Kies gehts ja nicht weils hängen bleibt


----------



## GoZoU (23. Oktober 2012)

Geht es nicht via Odin? Imho ist das sowieso die beste Art zu flashen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2012)

ich habs aber nnicht geflasht (kommt erst wenn die GArantie weg ist) und mittlerweile hab ichs nochmal über Kies gemacht hat wunerbar funktioniert OTA gings leider nicht


----------



## GoZoU (24. Oktober 2012)

Das Flashen eines Stock-ROMs mit Odin hat keinen Einfluss auf die Garantie und ist bei weitem nicht so verbugt wie bei Kies.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke werde es aber dennoch nicht machen.
ich hab hier noch ein altes Xperia X10 rumliegen kann mir einer sagen wie man das ma besten flasht (ein tutorial link wäre schön) und mit was am besten?
Sorry da bin ich ne totale niete ist neuland fuer mich


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr vom HTC J Butterfly bzw. HTC DLX gehört? Hammer Teil..  

Wenn da bloß der Akku nicht wäre.. mMn ganz klare Fehlkonstruktion. Liegt halt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ihnen der Platz ausgegangen ist.. aber 2000mAh ist da einfach etwas unterdimensioniert. Ansonsten allererste Sahne..


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Habt ihr vom HTC J Butterfly bzw. HTC DLX gehört? Hammer Teil..
> 
> Wenn da bloß der Akku nicht wäre.. mMn ganz klare Fehlkonstruktion. Liegt halt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ihnen der Platz ausgegangen ist.. aber 2000mAh ist da einfach etwas unterdimensioniert. Ansonsten allererste Sahne..


 
Naja, 1080p Screen ist schon fast etwas overpowered. Bei knapp 350 ppi sieht das Auge eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Oktober 2012)

Also ich freu mich auf das Nexus 10  
Bin nur noch auf den Preis gespannt. Hoffentlich so unschlagbar wie beim Nexus 7.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Naja, 1080p Screen ist schon fast etwas overpowered. Bei knapp 350 ppi sieht das Auge eh nicht mehr.


 
Ist doch völlig egal, heutzutage merkt man auch den Unterschied zwischem Dualcore und Quadcore nicht mehr.  Es sind inzwischen nur noch die Zahlen, die was wert sind, denn in Sachen Performance, Display etc. tun sich heutige Top-Modelle nichts mehr. Man vergleiche One X vs S3. Die manchen finden S3 schneller, andere wiederrum One X und das Note 2 ändert da auch nichts dran.


----------



## Timsu (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde, dass man die 2 GB RAM des Note 2 schon merkt


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. Oktober 2012)

Okay, RAM ist ne Ausnahme.  Aber auch da gehts früher oder später vorerst nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal, heutzutage merkt man auch den Unterschied zwischem Dualcore und Quadcore nicht mehr.  Es sind inzwischen nur noch die Zahlen, die was wert sind, denn in Sachen Performance, Display etc. tun sich heutige Top-Modelle nichts mehr. Man vergleiche One X vs S3. Die manchen finden S3 schneller, andere wiederrum One X und das Note 2 ändert da auch nichts dran.


 
Natürlich merkt man den unterschied zwischen Dual Core und Quad Core, den unterschied zwischen Galaxy Nexus und meinem Nexus 7 merkt man. Beide laufen mit JB und AOKP.




Abufaso schrieb:


> Also ich freu mich auf das Nexus 10
> Bin nur noch auf den Preis gespannt. Hoffentlich so unschlagbar wie beim Nexus 7.


 
Denke ich nicht. Wird (laut Gerüchten) ein Highend Model werden (kann aber auch nur ein Gerücht sein, was nicht Wahr ist )


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich merke aber wiederrum nicht den Unterschied zwischen dem S3 eines Bekannten mit Stock ROM und meinem Sensation mit AOKP.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Naja, 1080p Screen ist schon fast etwas overpowered. Bei knapp 350 ppi sieht das Auge eh nicht mehr.


 
Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Solange ich die beiden nicht im Laden verglichen habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass das J insgesamt ein besseres Bild haben wird. Schau dir mal diesen Vergleich an: Gallery: HTC J Butterfly hands-on gallery | The Verge. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass man das erkennen wird.


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich merke aber wiederrum nicht den Unterschied zwischen dem S3 eines Bekannten mit Stock ROM und meinem Sensation mit AOKP.


 
Kann ich nicht glauben, das S3 mit Stock ROM laggt sowas von, das könnte ich nicht aushallten.




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Solange ich die beiden nicht im Laden verglichen habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass das J insgesamt ein besseres Bild haben wird. Schau dir mal diesen Vergleich an: Gallery: HTC J Butterfly hands-on gallery | The Verge. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass man das erkennen wird.


 
Willst du der Wissentschaft wiedersprechen? Es ist bewiesen das, dass Auge ab 350 ppi keinen Unterschied mehr sieht. Aber scheint die selbe Diskussion zu sein, das manche Leute den unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS sehen. 
Was jedoch stimmt, das man auf einem 1080p Screen mehr Ui Elemente platzieren kann, was aber vollkommen egal ist, da die Elemente eine bestimmte größe haben müssen damit sie überhaupt groß genug sind zum Treffen mit dem Finger.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, ich nehm sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS wahr


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, ich nehm sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS wahr


 
Kannst du jemanden anderen Erzählen, ich sag nur ein Wort: Placebo.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Oktober 2012)

Nein, ich nehme ebenfalls einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS wahr. Und das ist sicherlich kein Placebo, weil ich meist erstmal nicht wusste, dass das überhaupt ein 120 Hz-Monitor ist. Besonders bei grafisch guten Shootern, wenn ich mich drehe, oder bei engen Kurvenfahrten bei Racinggames sehe ich den Unterschied sofort. Nen 120er würde ich mir trotzdem nicht kaufen. 

Von daher glaube ich auch, dass man auch einen Unterschied zwischen HD und FullHD am Smartphone erkennt. Die Frage ist nur, wie viel Nase muss man sich abhacken, um mit dem Auge nah genug dran zu kommen, damit man es sieht.


----------



## Sand0r (25. Oktober 2012)

Da einige immernoch Probleme mit dem Update vom S3 haben, habe ich hier mal ein kleines Update meinerseits.

Ich konnte am Dienstag Morgen sofort und problemlos das Update über OTA ziehen sowie  installieren. Das war so ca. 8:30 Uhr, wrschl waren die Server zu diesem Zeitpunkt entlastet. Danach habe ich regelrecht einen Schock bekommen!! 

Die Neuerungen beziehen sich beiweitem nicht nur auf die bisher  genannten Punkte. Aber zuerst zu der besten Neuerung: Der  Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist tatsächlich enorm! Ich gehörte vor JB zu den  S3 Nutzern, bei denen der Aufbau des "Desktops" nach Nutzung einer App  gefühlte 5 Sekunden gedauert hatte. Dies ist nun endgültig Geschichte!  Das Wischen von Seite zu Seite geht noch flüssiger vonstatten und jede  Aktion wird ohne jegliche Pausen sofort ausgeführt.

Desweiteren habe ich weitere nützliche Dinge entdecken können:



Die Ordner haben nun andere Symbole welche die beinhaltenden  Apps anzeigen. Beim Öffnen eines Ordners bekommt man nun eine sehr schön  anzusehende Animation
Das Einstellungsmenü hat sich geändert  und wurde erweitert (aber dazu später mehr). Einige Einstellungen  befinden sich in/in anderen Oberbegriffen, z.B. befindet sich die  Einstellung für die LED im Bereich "Anzeige"
Es wurde ein  "Blockierter Modus" hinzugefügt, welcher sich sogar nach Tageszeit  automatisch aktivieren lässt. Damit lassen sich Benachrichtigungen von  Anrufen, Emails, Alarm, Erinnerungen und Apps sowie die LED Beleuchtung  einfach, und wenn gewünscht zeitgesteurt, deaktivieren.
Diesen Modus kann man nun auch über das Benachrichtigungsfenster aktivieren.
Es  wurde eine Einstellung für "Home-Bildschirmmodus" hinzugefügt. Wobei  mir der Sinn dafür noch nicht klar geworden ist. Man kann jetzt  zumindest zwischen Startmodus und "Einfacher Modus" wählen. Ich schätze  mal das soll wie eine Art Startbildschirm-Profil-Wechsel ermöglichen, da  getätigte Änderung beim Wechsel gespeichert werden.
Am Sperrbildschirm lassen sich nun 5 anstatt 4 Apps platzieren.
Das Benachrichtigungsfenster wurde wie angekündigt verbessert.
Der Internetexplorer speichert nun meine Einstellungen für den Desktopmodus.
Im  Internetexplorer hat sich unter der Google-Labs-Erweiterung  "Schnellsteuerung" einiges getan. So gibt es nun Animationen der Leiste  sowie Erweiterungen der Möglichen Aktionen.
Zahlreiche Widgets wurden (endlich) hinzugefügt.
Darunter:
Turn off all Sounds
Bevorzugte Kontakte
Smart Switch für: "Smart Stay", "Direktanruf" und "App-Sprachbefehle"
Bevorzugte Apps
Bevorzugte Einstellungen
Tastenfeld (ermöglicht die Retrostyle-Eingabe von Nummern zum Anrufen sowie direkte SMS)
S Favoriten wurde nun angepasst und ist deutlich schöner zu bedienen (meine Meinung)
 
 
Einzigster Negativpunkt: Die Farben von S-Planer sind nun zu dunkel für die Schrift.
Mein  Fazit fällt dementsprechend sehr Positiv aus. Samsung hat ein sehr  gutes Smartphone nochmals deutlich verbessert und bestätigt mich darin,  diesmal nicht zu HTC gegriffen zu haben!


----------



## JimSim (25. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Willst du der Wissentschaft wiedersprechen? Es ist bewiesen das, dass Auge ab 350 ppi keinen Unterschied mehr sieht.



Da bist du aber mal sehr falsch informiert. Das hat Dr. Apple zwar so behauptet, aber das stimmt für Leute Mitte 60 im durchschnitt, aber für jüngere Menschen ist bei 350ppi noch lange nicht Schluss...


----------



## Gast20141127 (25. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ich hab hier noch ein altes Xperia X10 rumliegen kann mir einer sagen wie man das ma besten flasht (ein tutorial link wäre schön) und mit was am besten?
> Sorry da bin ich ne totale niete ist neuland fuer mich


Tuts gibts haufenweise bei XDA oder Android-Hilfe.de.
Was flashern ist so ne Sache wo deine Anforderungen liegen. Der eine will ein möglichst cleanes Sys der andere steht auf jede Menge integrierte Mods&Themes.
Dann halt noch ob du deinen Bootloader entsperren willst. Ich habs gemacht bei meinem ArcS weil ein im Kernel integrierter CWM einfach so viele Vorteile hat.
(Garantie ist was für Feiglinge...)
http://www.android-hilfe.de/sony-ericsson-xperia-x10/
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=614


----------



## kaepernickus (25. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, ich nehm sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS wahr



Carmack hat mal gesagt ein Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS wird von den meisten richtig erkannt. Zwischen 60 und 120 FPS wird hingegen nur von den wenigsten ein Unterschied (angeblich) wahrgenommen.
Ich denke auch, dass da viel Einbildung im Spiel ist.
Viel wichtiger als 60 oder 120 FPS ist die Konstanz der Framerate und (bei Spielen) ein möglichst geringer Input-Lag.



JimSim schrieb:


> Da bist du aber mal sehr falsch informiert. Das hat Dr. Apple zwar so behauptet, aber das stimmt für Leute Mitte 60 im durchschnitt, aber für jüngere Menschen ist bei 350ppi noch lange nicht Schluss...


 
Soviel ich weiß liegt die maximal wahrnehmbare PPI-Zahl bei ungefähr 477 PPI bei einem Abstand (Display-Auge) von 12 inches (ca. 30cm). Das gilt (soweit ich mich erinnere) allerdings nur für perfekte Sehkraft.

edit: hier eine Quelle


> Soneira, who possesses a Ph.D. in theoretical physics from Princeton and has been studying displays for 20 years, said it was inaccurate to measure the resolution of the eye in terms of pixels, because the eye actually has an angular resolution of 50 cycles per degree. Therefore, if we were to compare the resolution limit of the eye with pixels on a screen, we must convert angular resolution to linear resolution. After conversions are made, a more accurate “retina display” would have a pixel resolution of 477 pixels per inch at 12 inches, Soneira calculated.


----------



## JimSim (25. Oktober 2012)

Jupp, und wenn es dann nur noch 20cm Abstand sind, sind es wahrscheinlich schon fast 600ppi...


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2012)

> Mein Fazit fällt dementsprechend sehr Positiv aus. Samsung hat ein sehr gutes Smartphone nochmals deutlich verbessert und bestätigt mich darin, diesmal nicht zu HTC gegriffen zu haben!



*Hust* Für JellyBean ist immer noch das Android Open Source Project zuständig, Samsung verschlimmert die Software nur. 




> Viel wichtiger als 60 oder 120 FPS ist die Konstanz der Framerate und (bei Spielen) ein möglichst geringer Input-Lag.



So schaut es aus. Den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS *kannst* du nicht erkennen, unmöglich. Bei PC Spielen sieht man Lag weil nicht konstant 60 oder 120 FPS gebracht werden. Du kannst keinen unterschied zwischen einem 60 oder 120 FPS Fernseher sehen (zwischen z.B 25 und 60, sieht man auch keinen, aber man merkt es, in dem man Kopfschmerzen bekommt )




> Soviel ich weiß liegt die maximal wahrnehmbare PPI-Zahl bei ungefähr 477 PPI bei einem Abstand (Display-Auge) von 12 inches (ca. 30cm). Das gilt (soweit ich mich erinnere) allerdings nur für perfekte Sehkraft.



Kann auch sein, ich habe irgendwo gelesen, nicht Dr. Apple, das es irgendwo um den 300er Bereich liegt, dort wo die Smartphones aktuell eine stagnieren (abgesehen vom Butterfly).




> Jupp, und wenn es dann nur noch 20cm Abstand sind, sind es wahrscheinlich schon fast 600ppi...



Mache einen ehrlichen (!) selbst versuch und schau auf z.B ein LG Nexus 4, das hat IPS und ~326 ppi. Du siehst *keine* Pixel. Selbe auch z.B beim Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> So schaut es aus. Den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS *kannst* du nicht erkennen, unmöglich.


 
Und ich sage, dass es zu 100% möglich ist. Vllt bei dir nicht, ICH merke den Unterschied aber sofort. Ein Bekannter von mir sieht sowas auch nicht. Und wenn ich dann bei dem bin und es weniger als 60 FPS sind, dann merke ich das nach nur 5 Sekunden zuschauen und kann ihm sogar sagen, in welchem FPS-Zehnerbereich er sich befindet, was auch fast immer stimmt. Und ich merke auch den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS. Wenn es die besagten 25 FPS sind, bekomm ich nicht nur Kopfschmerzen, nein, ich treffe auch nichts mehr, weil es einfach zu sehr ruckelt. Kann sein, dass du es nicht wahrnimmst, es gibt aber Leute, die das durchaus können.


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Und ich sage, dass es zu 100% möglich ist. Vllt bei dir nicht, ICH merke den Unterschied aber sofort. Ein Bekannter von mir sieht sowas auch nicht. Und wenn ich dann bei dem bin und es weniger als 60 FPS sind, dann merke ich das nach nur 5 Sekunden zuschauen und kann ihm sogar sagen, in welchem FPS-Zehnerbereich er sich befindet, was auch fast immer stimmt. Und ich merke auch den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS. Wenn es die besagten 25 FPS sind, bekomm ich nicht nur Kopfschmerzen, nein, ich treffe auch nichts mehr, weil es einfach zu sehr ruckelt. Kann sein, dass du es nicht wahrnimmst, es gibt aber Leute, die das durchaus können.


 
Ok, sorry, dein Auge kann es sehen. Deine Gehirn nur nicht verarbeiten. Dein Gehirn limitiert bei 24 - 26 Hz. Das ist *Fakt*. Außerdem redest du von LCD Bildschirmen und Spielen, das da ein minimaler Unterschied "zu sehen" ist, liegt nicht daran das dein Gehirn besonders toll ist und mehr verarbeiten kann, sondern weil dein Gehirn nicht Synchron mit dem Bildschirm arbeitet. Bei einer höheren Bildwiederholfrequenz ist die Chance einfach höher.
Es entsteht der Effekt, das Bild sei vermeintlich Flüßiger, was man mit einem Placebo vergleichen kann. (Placebo wird jedoch meist nur Medizinisch benutzt)


----------



## JimSim (25. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mache einen ehrlichen (!) selbst versuch und schau auf z.B ein LG Nexus 4, das hat IPS und ~326 ppi. Du siehst *keine* Pixel. Selbe auch z.B beim Galaxy Nexus.


 
Ich hab das Galaxy S3, was vielleicht nicht das absolut beste Display hat aber doch zumindest in der Auflösung oben mit spielt, und da seh ich noch Pixel. Zugegeben aber erst ab ~10cm. Meine Augen sind aber auch ******* und ich hatte meine Brille nicht auf.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ok, sorry, dein Auge kann es sehen. Deine Gehirn nur nicht verarbeiten. Dein Gehirn limitiert bei 24 - 26 Hz. Das ist *Fakt*. Außerdem redest du von LCD Bildschirmen und Spielen, das da ein minimaler Unterschied "zu sehen" ist, liegt nicht daran das dein Gehirn besonders toll ist und mehr verarbeiten kann, sondern weil dein Gehirn nicht Synchron mit dem Bildschirm arbeitet. Bei einer höheren Bildwiederholfrequenz ist die Chance einfach höher.
> Es entsteht der Effekt, das Bild sei vermeintlich Flüßiger, was man mit einem Placebo vergleichen kann. (Placebo wird jedoch meist nur Medizinisch benutzt)



Also ist das Bild bei 120 Hz flüssiger...


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Also ist das Bild bei 120 Hz flüssiger...


 
Nein.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich ist es möglich, den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120fps zu erkennen, aber das ist subjektiv, wie schon gesagt. Der eine sieht es, der andere nicht. Und von 25 fps braucht man hier gar nicht reden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Oktober 2012)

@ Leandros

Was hastn du geraucht? 

60 FPS sind schon okay, wenn sie konstant sind sogar flüssig. 120FPS sind aber dennoch angenehmer, man sieht und spürt den Unterschied. 


Hier auch nochmal schön zu sehen, das 24FPS bei WEITEM nicht ausreichen.  


15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen


Wenn du es danach immernoch nicht siehst, solltest du mal zum Augenarzt


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2012)

HeHe 

Edit: 





> Was hastn du geraucht?


JPS


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> JPS



Dann hör lieber damit auf, auf den Packungen steht, wieso. 

Können wir so langsam mal wieder BTT kommen oder zumindest wieder zu den Auflösungen rüber gehen?


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Dann hör lieber damit auf, auf den Packungen steht, wieso.
> 
> Können wir so langsam mal wieder BTT kommen oder zumindest wieder zu den Auflösungen rüber gehen?


 
HaHa. Ma schauen 

Gerne, ich habe auch bei Quad Cores gesagt die sind Sinnfrei, daher sage ich es auch bei 1080p Screens.  
Ne scherz, Quad Cores sind schon genial. Aber bei 1080p Screens bin ich noch skeptisch, die Ui Elemente können nicht kleiner als 48dp werden. Dann ist es nicht mehr nutzbar bzw schlecht. Zu klein kann man Schrift und Bilder auch nicht machen, da man sonst auch diese nicht erkennt, außerdem muss immer der Accessible Aspekt beachtet werden. 
Man kann dann Nativ einen 1080p Film gucken .. aber erkennt nichts mehr. 

Ich zweifle noch etwas. Mehr als PPI erhöhen und Aufmerksamkeit ist es doch nicht. Mal im Ernst, ärgert ihr euch wenn ihr euer direkt vor euer Gesicht haltet, das ihr Pixel seht?! Ich nicht wirklich.  Mach ich auch nicht so oft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Oktober 2012)

Mich störts nicht, bin mehr als zufrieden mit meinen 480x800 Pixeln im S2


----------



## JimSim (26. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich zweifle noch etwas. Mehr als PPI erhöhen und Aufmerksamkeit ist es doch nicht. Mal im Ernst, ärgert ihr euch wenn ihr euer direkt vor euer Gesicht haltet, das ihr Pixel seht?! Ich nicht wirklich.  Mach ich auch nicht so oft.


 
Nö, ärgern tut's mich nicht. Nur manchmal stört es mich ein bisschen... Dafür muss man das Gerät auch gar nicht so nah ans Gesicht halten. Klar kann man damit immer noch leben.  Aber es geht halt besser und bei 300ppi ist halt nicht Schluss, da finde ich Full HD schon sinnvoll für Smartphones.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt - sobald es in Deutschland rauskommt, ab zum Media Markt/Saturn, und den großen Vergleich machen. Ich bleibe dabei: Diesen Unterschied wird man garantiert bemerken. Vielleicht nicht aus 5 Metern Entfernung.. , aber aus typischer Smartphone-Entfernung bin ich überzeugt davon.


----------



## Leandros (26. Oktober 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - sobald es in Deutschland rauskommt, ab zum Media Markt/Saturn, und den großen Vergleich machen. Ich bleibe dabei: Diesen Unterschied wird man garantiert bemerken. Vielleicht nicht aus 5 Metern Entfernung.. , aber aus typischer Smartphone-Entfernung bin ich überzeugt davon.


 
Nett. Ist ja schon ein Krasser Unterschied ...


----------



## Iceananas (26. Oktober 2012)

JimSim schrieb:


> Ich hab das Galaxy S3, was vielleicht nicht das absolut beste Display hat aber doch zumindest in der Auflösung oben mit spielt, und da seh ich noch Pixel. Zugegeben aber erst ab ~10cm. Meine Augen sind aber auch ******* und ich hatte meine Brille nicht auf.


 
Beim S3 ist es auch nicht schwer, das liegt am Pentile Matrix des Displays, was effektiv eine niedrigere Auflösung ergibt als die auf dem Papier.


----------



## biohaufen (28. Oktober 2012)

Nen Super-AMOLED mit Full-HD und einer PenTiler Matrix wäre doch DIE Lösung für Samsung, längere Haltbarkeit und ne super Pixeldichte 

@Samsung: Veröffentlicht endlich den Quellcode der Exynos SoC´s es wird langsam Zeit, ich will ordentlich optimierte Kernel und ROMs sehen !


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2012)

Mit der Veröffentlichung des source codes wurde schon begonnen. Nächstes Jahr, laut Samsung, soll alles vollständig open source sein.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Oktober 2012)

Das Android-Event am Montag wurde wegen des aufziehenden Hurrikans abgesagt. 

http://androidandme.com/2012/10/news/google-cancels-android-event-the-playground-is-closed/


----------



## Papzt (28. Oktober 2012)

Also Kies ist wirklich der letzte Rotz. Und Samsung gefällt mir auch immer weniger


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2012)

Verkaufe Galaxy Nexus 16 GB in Schwarz. 

Geringe Gebrauchsspuren. Keine Kratzer. Top Zustand.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2012)

Lass mal sein oder stelle es auf ebay die dürften nicht wissen was das neue Nexus kostet.

Aber das P/L kommt mir ähnlich gut vor wie beim EVO im Frühjahr-


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2012)

Das P/L Verhältnis vom Nexus 4 find ich genial. Wenn ich mich dran erriner, wie ich 600€ für das Galaxy Nexus gezahlt habe. 

Werde aber noch etwas warten. Erste Testberichte Lesen und dann entscheiden, kaufe nicht mehr Blind.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Oktober 2012)

> Aber das P/L kommt mir ähnlich gut vor wie beim EVO im Frühjahr-


Was meinst du?
Ich hab mein Evo im April oder Mai gekauft für 270€...
MfG


----------



## Timsu (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe aber wenigstens auf eine 16 GB Version.
Am Anfang wird sich oft über irgendwelche Bugs beschwert, später einige Monate nach der Vorstellung des Gerätes sind sie aber oft nicht mehr relevant. (siehe SAV Ghost)


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es dich für kanpp 350€.
Aber ich frage mich ob sie nicht eine 32GB Version nachschieben, aber mir würden 16GB ausreichen. 8 sind mir zu wenig..

Ich auch und das Nexus 4 bietet jetzt auch Highend für unter 300€.

Aber die ppis vom Nexus 10 hätte ich gerne auf meinem Monitor


----------



## kaepernickus (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja dann wohl mal eine Kampfansage von Google an Apple. Geniale Hardware in allen drei Kategorien zu einem sehr guten Preis. 

Nexus 4: 350/300 Dollar  Das wären 270/230 Euro (auch wenn der EUR-Preis vermutlich etwas höher liegen wird) 

....nur die verdammte Rückseite vom Nexus 4


----------



## Timsu (29. Oktober 2012)

Die Preise werden 1:1 umgerechnet:
https://play.google.com/store/devic...wNV9uZXh1c0RFXzFfcHJvbW9fMTM1MTUyODMyNzI1OCJd


----------



## kaepernickus (29. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Die Preise werden 1:1 umgerechnet:
> https://play.google.com/store/devic...wNV9uZXh1c0RFXzFfcHJvbW9fMTM1MTUyODMyNzI1OCJd


 
Auf die Seite komme ich aus Österreich nicht.
Trotzdem. Das ist schon ein ernstzunehmendes Angebot.


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Die Preise werden 1:1 umgerechnet:
> https://play.google.com/store/devic...wNV9uZXh1c0RFXzFfcHJvbW9fMTM1MTUyODMyNzI1OCJd


 
War ja klar, aber einfach über UK oder die USA bestellen, kann man gut sparen. 


Meiner Meinung nach, ist das eine extreme Kampfansage. Ein HighEnd Gerät *ohne* Kompromisse, nicht wie beim Nexus 7. Wenn man bedenkt, das dass Galaxy Nexus zum Verkaufsstart 600€ gekostet hat.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Nexus 4: 350/300 Dollar  Das wären 270/230 Euro (auch wenn der EUR-Preis vermutlich etwas höher liegen wird)
> 
> ....nur die verdammte Rückseite vom Nexus 4


 In den USA fehlen die Steuern.
Jeder Bundesstaat hat nämlich andere.


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> In den USA fehlen die Steuern.
> Jeder Bundesstaat hat nämlich andere.


 
Stimmt, ja, da war ja was. Dann macht es meist keinen Unterschied. Und in UK, da ist der Preis meist identisch zu dem in Deutschland. 
Mein Denkfehler.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2012)

Der Unterschied ist zu klein, als das es das Risiko wert wäre.
Für 60€ bzw 80€ sowas riskieren, also keine Garantie etc., da kauft man sich einfach ein Vollpreisspiel (was ist das eigentlich für ein blöder Ausdruck) und man hat das Geld wieder drin,


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja, so schauts aus. 

Irgendwie ... will ich jetzt wo es da ist, das Nexus 4 dringend haben.  
Ich hab ein Galaxy Nexus, das rennt, wofür neue Hardware? Egal. Ich kaufs mir zum Verkaufsstart in DE. 

Einfach mal das Video hier anschauen und 14 Minuten dauer grinsen. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66-4uMQqerA


----------



## JimSim (29. Oktober 2012)

Hat das Nexus 10 nen SD-Slot? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


----------



## ile (29. Oktober 2012)

JimSim schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das Nexus 10 nen SD-Slot? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?



Leider Nein.


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2012)

JimSim schrieb:


> Hat das Nexus 10 nen SD-Slot? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


 
Ich kann mich nur Wiederholen. Nexus Geräte werden niemals einen SD Slot haben.


----------



## ile (29. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nur Wiederholen. Nexus Geräte werden niemals einen SD Slot haben.



Dumm nur, dass ein cooles Smartphone wie das Nexus 4 damit komplett uninteressant wird für mich. Schade.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich frage mich nur wieso. Das ist mitunter einer der Dinge, wieso ich mir niemals ein Nexerl holen werde. Okay, ich hol mir auch so kein Nexerl, dafür bin ich einfach ein zu großer HTC-Fanboy (auch wenn HTC neuerdings auch keinen mehr hat  ), aber besser wird es so nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2012)

Mich stört der Akku mehr als das mit der SD-Karte.


----------



## Abufaso (29. Oktober 2012)

Das Nexus 4 soll nur ~300 Euro kosten? Da kann Apple sich ja gleich mal ins Knie bohren gehen


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Oktober 2012)

Mich stört, dass es kein Amoled-Display hat. Wenn man einmal das Amoled-Schwarz gewohnt ist, will man sich das aschfahle Grau der LCDs nicht mehr antun...


----------



## ile (29. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Mich stört der Akku mehr als das mit der SD-Karte.



Mich stört beides...



			
				Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Mich stört, dass es kein Amoled-Display hat. Wenn man einmal das Amoled-Schwarz gewohnt ist, will man sich das aschfahle Grau der LCDs nicht mehr antun...



Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn man heutige Top-LCDs betrachtet, hab ich bezüglich schwarz nicht wirklich was zu meckern, das ist auf sehr gutem Niveau. Der AMOLED-Kaltfarbstich stört mich hingegen sehr wohl...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Oktober 2012)

Jup. Das Teil, welches HTC als SLCD2 am 1X vermarktet, ist glaube ich ein LG, sieht im Schwarzwert schon ziemlich genial aus. Allerdings ist das AMOLED-Weiß auch besser geworden. Der Unterschied liegt wohl im Detail.


----------



## JimSim (30. Oktober 2012)

Hab gerade nen kleines Problem... Sobald ich meine SGS3 per USB-Tethering an nen PC anschließe, kann ich nicht mehr telefonieren oder angerufen werden. Ist das bei euch genauso bzw. bei Android normal? Oder hab ich mir da was beim updaten und rooten zerschossen? Beim WLAN-Tethering funktioniert es glaube ich. Zumindest konnte ich dabei anrufen... Aber dass das SGS3 da beim USB-Tethering rum zickt ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das P/L Verhältnis vom Nexus 4 find ich genial. Wenn ich mich dran erriner, wie ich 600€ für das Galaxy Nexus gezahlt habe.
> 
> Werde aber noch etwas warten. Erste Testberichte Lesen und dann entscheiden, kaufe nicht mehr Blind.


Dito , ich fluche jetzt noch wenn ich die preisentwicklung sehe  (aber ich hab eine Logitech G500 gratis dazu bekommen  )

Werde vmtl. kaufen sobald es verfügbar ist in Österreich  Je früher desto mehr kann man hoffentlich noch fürs GNEX kriegen ^^


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Dito , ich fluche jetzt noch wenn ich die preisentwicklung sehe  (aber ich hab eine Logitech G500 gratis dazu bekommen  )
> 
> Werde vmtl. kaufen sobald es verfügbar ist in Österreich  Je früher desto mehr kann man hoffentlich noch fürs GNEX kriegen ^^


HeHe, ich werde mein GNexus schon los. Stelle es so rein, das ich es los bin wenn das Nexus 4 rauskommt, keine lust ohne Handy rum zu laufen. 




Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mich stört, dass es kein Amoled-Display hat. Wenn man einmal das Amoled-Schwarz gewohnt ist, will man sich das aschfahle Grau der LCDs nicht mehr antun...


Im Nexus 4 hat ein IPS+ LCD. Du merkst keinen allzu großen Unterschied, ich hab ihn schon in live gesehen und muss zugeben ich finde IPS schöner als AMOLED (nutze seit 2 Generationen AMOLED).




Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur wieso.


Muss ich das auch wieder wiederholen? Habe ich bereits des öfteren hier breit getreten. Android ist nicht dafür programmiert einen entfernbaren Speicher zu haben. 
Die Hersteller müssen das immer selben Coden.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich das auch wieder wiederholen? Habe ich bereits des öfteren hier breit getreten. Android ist nicht dafür programmiert einen entfernbaren Speicher zu haben.
> Die Hersteller müssen das immer selben Coden.


Android hat einen Linux Kernel. Der kann schon alleine mit entfernbaren Speichermedien umgehen.
Ausserdem wird schon längst mehr als nur ein Hersteller passenden Code zum automatischen mounten eingecheckt haben und die Funktion Apps auf SD zu exportieren ist ja sogar Teil von "vanilla" Android.
Im Endeffekt macht das Speicherkartenverbot für Nexus also gar keinen Sinn, vielleicht abgesehen davon dass man sich über FAT32 Lizenzen so keine Gedanken machen muss.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Android hat einen Linux Kernel. Der kann schon alleine mit entfernbaren Speichermedien umgehen.
> Ausserdem wird schon längst mehr als nur ein Hersteller passenden Code zum automatischen mounten eingecheckt haben und die Funktion Apps auf SD zu exportieren ist ja sogar Teil von "vanilla" Android.
> Im Endeffekt macht das Speicherkartenverbot für Nexus also gar keinen Sinn, vielleicht abgesehen davon dass man sich über FAT32 Lizenzen so keine Gedanken machen muss.


Ich finde gerade den Post von Google nicht mehr zu der Thematik aber es ging ca. um folgendes:
-Gemeinsamer Speicher mit Apps/Apps Daten/ und allen anderen Daten
-Kein Unmount mehr möglich der den Apps die Daten "wegnimmt"
-Möglichst kein Einsatz eines Dateimanagers nötig

Ich persönlich vermisse die SD Karte nicht , denn ich finde die Lösung dass man den Gesamtspeicherplatz für alles nutzen kann sehr gut , außerdem ist meine "Datensuchzeit" tatsächlich merklich gesunken , früher hatte ich die Sachen teilweise doppelt gespeichert.
Allerdings kopiere ich seitdem nur noch per FTP Server Daten auf das Handy (swiFTP ), denn MTP ist einfach bescheiden, es hat noch nie wirklich funktioniert bei mir , ich hoffe wirklich stark dass die sich da was besseres einfallen lassen.

16GB sind aber wirklich etwas knapp, beim GNEX geht es sich nur deswegen aus weil ich aufgehört habe Musik zu speichern und zuerst auf Google Music (Man hat ja 20k Lieder Platz in der Cloud) und dann auf Spotify umgestiegen bin. Ansonsten habe ich immer noch meine knapp 40GB Dropbox Speicherplatz wo auch Daten liegen


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Android hat einen Linux Kernel. Der kann schon alleine mit entfernbaren Speichermedien umgehen.
> Ausserdem wird schon längst mehr als nur ein Hersteller passenden Code zum automatischen mounten eingecheckt haben und die Funktion Apps auf SD zu exportieren ist ja sogar Teil von "vanilla" Android.
> Im Endeffekt macht das Speicherkartenverbot für Nexus also gar keinen Sinn, vielleicht abgesehen davon dass man sich über FAT32 Lizenzen so keine Gedanken machen muss.


 
Es geht nicht um den Linux Kernel. Es geht um die User Experience. Natürlich ist das möglich, keine Frage, aber Google geht es um was völlig anderes.

Wenn die SD Karte unmounted wird und dort Apps drauf liegen, leidet die UX.




> Allerdings kopiere ich seitdem nur noch per FTP Server Daten auf das Handy (swiFTP ), denn MTP ist einfach bescheiden, es hat noch nie wirklich funktioniert bei mir , ich hoffe wirklich stark dass die sich da was besseres einfallen lassen.


Wenn MTP funktioniert ist es eigentlich kein schlechtes Protokoll, nur leider unterstützt Linux es nicht.  
Ich schiebe meine Daten per AirDroid rüber, ist schneller als FTP.




> 16GB sind aber wirklich etwas knapp, beim GNEX geht es sich nur deswegen aus weil ich aufgehört habe Musik zu speichern und zuerst auf Google Music (Man hat ja 20k Lieder Platz in der Cloud) und dann auf Spotify umgestiegen bin. Ansonsten habe ich immer noch meine knapp 40GB Dropbox Speicherplatz wo auch Daten liegen


Ich bin auch dazu übergegangen, nur noch Streams zu hören. So nutze ich wenigsten meine eigene App.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2012)

Zumindest ich hab auch gar keine Apps auf der Speicherkarte und sehe auch keinen Grund dazu sie rüber zu schieben. Was ich aber sehr wohl auf der SD habe sind Musik, Filme etc. und die machen auch nichts kaputt wenn man sie gerade nicht hat.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zumindest ich hab auch gar keine Apps auf der Speicherkarte und sehe auch keinen Grund dazu sie rüber zu schieben. Was ich aber sehr wohl auf der SD habe sind Musik, Filme etc. und die machen auch nichts kaputt wenn man sie gerade nicht hat.


Tja, Meinungen sind verschieden.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2012)

Was hat der letzte Satz mit Meinung zu tun? Das ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was hat der letzte Satz mit Meinung zu tun? Das ist eine Tatsache.


Google ist da anderer Meinung.


----------



## ile (30. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde gerade den Post von Google nicht mehr zu der Thematik aber es ging ca. um folgendes:
> -Gemeinsamer Speicher mit Apps/Apps Daten/ und allen anderen Daten
> -Kein Unmount mehr möglich der den Apps die Daten "wegnimmt"
> -Möglichst kein Einsatz eines Dateimanagers nötig
> ...



Das ändert aber nix daran, dass der interne Speicher nach wie vor so formatiert ist, dass es einen internen und einen sd-Speicher gibt, ergo gibt es durchaus noch unmount-Probleme. Hab ich auch bereits von gehört...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Oktober 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nix daran, dass der interne Speicher nach wie vor so formatiert ist, dass es einen internen und einen sd-Speicher gibt, ergo gibt es durchaus noch unmount-Probleme. Hab ich auch bereits von gehört...


 
Ist er nicht, es gibt ein Media Volume im ext4 Format wo alles drauf zugreift. /sdcard ist nur ein symlink um die Kompatibilität zu alten apps zu wahren


----------



## kr0 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hey leute, sorry dass ich so reinplatze, aber hab ne frage ob es wege gibt auf ein samsung omnia (windows phone) android draufzuhauen?
Gruss


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2012)

Afaik nein.


Muss man im Playstore Versand bezahlen?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Oktober 2012)

Falls hier jemand aus Ö mitliest und schonmal ein Gerät im Playstore bestellt hat .. Vorgehensweise ? LG will allen Ernstes 549€(!) für das Nexus 4 in Österreich verlangen, da kommt es mir billiger rüber zu fahren -.-

Logoix kenne ich bereits und werde ich natürlich als erstes probieren (falls niemand eine bessere Lösung hat  )


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Muss man im Playstore Versand bezahlen?


 Sieht so aus, wie viel genau ist aber nicht angegeben. 



> *Versandkosten*
> 
> Die Gesamtversandkosten werden basierend auf dem Artikel in Ihrem  Einkaufswagen mit den höchsten Versandkosten berechnet, die von unserem  Versandanbieter festgelegt wurden.



Quelle


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand aus Ö mitliest und schonmal ein Gerät im Playstore bestellt hat .. Vorgehensweise ? LG will allen Ernstes 549€(!) für das Nexus 4 in Österreich verlangen, da kommt es mir billiger rüber zu fahren -.-


 
Ich werd warten bis es der Amazon anbietet. 
Das kann nicht lange dauern.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich werd warten bis es der Amazon anbietet.
> Das kann nicht lange dauern.


Wollte ich schon drauf warten , aber Amazon liefert nichtmal das Nexus 7 selber aus , ich befürchte das wird ewig dauern und teuer sein.


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wollte ich schon drauf warten , aber Amazon liefert nichtmal das Nexus 7 selber aus , ich befürchte das wird ewig dauern und teuer sein.



Stimmt, ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen 
Der e-tec.at hats aber im Programm, der hat auch das alte Nexus.
Hoffen wir das Beste


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin doch nicht blöd. hat das Nexus 7, Geiz ist Geil nicht.
Zumindest hier.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen
> Der e-tec.at hats aber im Programm, der hat auch das alte Nexus.
> Hoffen wir das Beste


Ich werds auf jeden Fall im Playstore probieren , wenns funktioniert melde ich mich hier  (Wenn nicht auch aber in einer anderen Tonlage  )


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2012)

Nexus 4: Österreich-Termin und Preis enthüllt | Produkte | futurezone.at: Technology-News


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2012)

Die neuen Geräte sind Einzelhandels und Play Store exklusiv. Deswegen würde ich euch empfehlen, einfach zum nächsten Expert oder Blöd Markt zu watscheln und es da zu kaufen. So habe ich es beim Nexus 7 getan und werde es auch beim Nexus 4 tun.


----------



## Berlin36 (30. Oktober 2012)

Für das LG Optimus Speed ist Jelly Bean von Cyanogen erschienen!
Die ROM sollte ziemlich ausgereift sein, sie wird nämlich schon
seit einer Weile entwickelt, und zwar von [FONT=&quot]Ricardo Cerqueira,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]der gute Kontakte zu LG unterhält und schon vor einiger Zeit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]den Quellcode (incl. Treiber) erhielt.[/FONT]  
  
JB 4.1.2  für das P990 hier lang... zwei links sind wegen dem großen Ansturm eingestellt

GAPPS  für JB


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du nicht wie ein 5 Jähriger oder geistig minder bemittelte wirken möchtest, empfehle ich dir nächstes mal in normaler Schriftgröße zu schreiben.


----------



## Berlin36 (30. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht wie ein 5 Jähriger oder geistig minder bemittelte wirken möchtest, empfehle ich dir nächstes mal in normaler Schriftgröße zu schreiben.




   Seit wann setzt du denn hier irgendwelche Standards bezüglich der Schriftgröße,
  geht dich doch gar nichts an, oder glaubst du etwa die Anzahl deiner Beiträge legitimiert dich dazu! 
Die Prognose der vermuteten Wirkungsweise lässt auf einen bescheidenen Intellekt schließen.


  Gute N8


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2012)

Berlin36 schrieb:


> Seit wann setzt du denn hier irgendwelche Standards bezüglich der Schriftgröße,
> geht dich doch gar nichts an, oder glaubst du etwa die Anzahl deiner Beiträge legitimiert dich dazu!
> Die Prognose der vermuteten Wirkungsweise lässt auf einen bescheidenen Intellekt schließen.


Es ist nur eine Empfehlung, aber du wirkst wie ein 14 Jähriges Kiddy. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Oktober 2012)

> Multiple Smileys oder Satzzeichen sowie Hervorhebungen mittels Farbe, Zeichen, Zeichenformatierung oder *Schriftgröße* sind sparsam einzusetzen.



Quelle: Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

So Unrecht hat er also nicht.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die neuen Geräte sind Einzelhandels und Play Store exklusiv. Deswegen würde ich euch empfehlen, einfach zum nächsten Expert oder Blöd Markt zu watscheln und es da zu kaufen. So habe ich es beim Nexus 7 getan und werde es auch beim Nexus 4 tun.


Würde ich ja machen , aber bei Online Shops ist das Fernabsatzgesetz doch großer Pluspunkt , beim Gnex wars ja so dass die Leute das Ding teilw. mehrmals zurückgeschickt haben wegen dem Display , sollte es diesmal wieder so eine Glückssache sein ist man da bei MM und Konsorten eher im Nachteil mMn. Oder machen die das auch mit ? Erfahrungswerte ? ^^


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Würde ich ja machen , aber bei Online Shops ist das Fernabsatzgesetz doch großer Pluspunkt , beim Gnex wars ja so dass die Leute das Ding teilw. mehrmals zurückgeschickt haben wegen dem Display , sollte es diesmal wieder so eine Glückssache sein ist man da bei MM und Konsorten eher im Nachteil mMn. Oder machen die das auch mit ? Erfahrungswerte ? ^^


 
Hmm, ich kaufe immer bei Expert. Dort habe ich mal Kopfhörer 4 oder 5 mal zurück gegeben, habe jedes mal einen neuen Erhalten. 
Außerdem hast du auch Garantie und so weiter, habe bei Expert sogar so ein komisches Dokument, Garantie Bescheinigung, dafür ausgestellt bekommen wegen der Garantie.


Edit: Für unsere SD Karten Fetischisten, hier ein Statement von Matias Duarte
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/1...jelly-bean-ui-and-the-lack-of-micro-sd-cards/


----------



## ile (31. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ich kaufe immer bei Expert. Dort habe ich mal Kopfhörer 4 oder 5 mal zurück gegeben, habe jedes mal einen neuen Erhalten.
> Außerdem hast du auch Garantie und so weiter, habe bei Expert sogar so ein komisches Dokument, Garantie Bescheinigung, dafür ausgestellt bekommen wegen der Garantie.
> 
> Edit: Für unsere SD Karten Fetischisten, hier ein Statement von Matias Duarte
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/30/matias-duarte-answers-questions-about-jelly-bean-ui-and-the-lack-of-micro-sd-cards/



Tja, das ist aber eigentlich ne ziemlich dumme Aussage vom Duarte, weil sich das relativ leicht lösen ließe: virtuelle Laufwerke...

Da gehts nur ums Geld, sonst nix. Und irgendne dumme Ausrede muss jetzt herhalten...


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

Es geht immer nur ums Geld. Kapitalismus halt.


----------



## Iceananas (31. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Edit: Für unsere SD Karten Fetischisten, hier ein Statement von Matias Duarte
> Matias Duarte Answers Questions About Jelly Bean UI And The Lack Of Micro SD Cards


 
Der hält die Mehrheit zu blöd für SD Karten? könnte glatt von Apple kommen, diese Aussage.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2012)

Bekommt der User es nicht hin hat der Programmierer es nicht einfach genug gestaltet. Wer nicht mit diesem Ansatz an sein Programm dran geht ist im Zweifelsfall gerade abgehoben weil er zu viel Erfolg hatte.


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bekommt der User es nicht hin hat der Programmierer es nicht einfach genug gestaltet. Wer nicht mit diesem Ansatz an sein Programm dran geht ist im Zweifelsfall gerade abgehoben weil er zu viel Erfolg hatte.


 
Wenn Programmierer etwas gestalten, kann es der User niemals benutzen. Darum heißen sie ja auch Programmierer. 
Für das was du meinst sind die Ui / UX Designer.  

*klugscheiss modus aus*

Scherz beiseite, im grunde hast du vollkommen recht, es ist natürlich möglich eine SD Karte in das Handy einzubauen und auch die Software so zu entwerfen, dass die Unterbrechungen so gering wie möglich sind.
Jedoch gebe ich ihm recht, wenn Apps auf SD Karten geschoben werden und die SD Karte entnommen wird, dann funktionieren sie nicht, was absolut nicht zu verantworten ist und auch immer schlechte UX mitbringt.


----------



## Betschi (31. Oktober 2012)

Damn, ich habe mein Tablet gebrickt


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Oktober 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> Damn, ich habe mein Tablet gebrickt


hardbrick ?


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> Damn, ich habe mein Tablet gebrickt


 
Welches Tablet?


----------



## Festplatte (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage: Ich steige demnächst von iOS auf Android um, hatte vorher noch nie etwas mit Android zu tun. Wird es eher schwer mich da reinzufinden oder geht das relativ schnell?


----------



## Jahai (31. Oktober 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage: Ich steige demnächst von iOS auf Android um, hatte vorher noch nie etwas mit Android zu tun. Wird es eher schwer mich da reinzufinden oder geht das relativ schnell?



Eigentlich nicht 
Welches Gerät holst du dir denn?


----------



## Festplatte (1. November 2012)

Jahai schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich nicht
> Welches Gerät holst du dir denn?



Samsung Galaxy S3!  Dann könnt ihr mich hier im Stammtisch begrüßen!


----------



## Whoosaa (1. November 2012)

Gerade mit dem Galaxy S3 sollte der Umstieg wirklich leicht fallen.. die Unmengen an Einstellmöglichkeiten werden dich vielleicht erstmal überraschen. 
Aber ansonsten wird's passen. Wenn Fragen sind, einfach Fragen - hier im Thread gibt es eigentlich immer innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine Antwort.


----------



## ile (1. November 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Der hält die Mehrheit zu blöd für SD Karten? könnte glatt von Apple kommen, diese Aussage.



Aber echt. Das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Die brauchen jetzt nicht auch noch mit so ner ätzenden Arroganz anfangen...


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Aber echt. Das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Die brauchen jetzt nicht auch noch mit so ner ätzenden Arroganz anfangen...


 
Ich würde mich nicht beschweren, ihr bekommt ein extrem geiles Smartphone für extrem niedrigen Preis!


----------



## dot (1. November 2012)

Hallo,

was brauche ich eigentlich für den minimalen Einstieg in die Android-Welt? Hänge derzeit noch auf einem Smartphone mit WM 6.1 (Windows CE), welches jetzt nicht so wirklich "nutzbar" ist. 
Bräuchte da ein wenig Input bzgl. der Modelle die man sich einmal genauer anschauen kann. Da ich im Nutzungsverhalten eher im Prepaid-Bereich einzusortieren bin reicht mir dann auch vermutlich ein gebrauchtes... Was ich immer wieder lese ist das manche Modelle nach dem Release kaum mehr von den Herstellern gepflegt werden. Von daher wären doch vermutlich Modelle sinnvoller die man mit einer "Custom"-Version betreiben kann oder? Möchte ungern dann auf einer Android 2.x Version hängen bleiben. Modellvorschläge (Budget eher Richtung 150€ für ein gebrauchtes)?

Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

Ein Google(mail)ac


----------



## Iceananas (1. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nicht beschweren, ihr bekommt ein extrem geiles Smartphone für extrem niedrigen Preis!


 
Naja... Das XiaoMi M2 ist ein extrem geiles Smartphone zum extrem niedrigen Preis (einfach danach googeln). Das N4 ist wird für einen guten Preis verkauft, aber definitiv überzeugt bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## ile (1. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich nicht beschweren, ihr bekommt ein extrem geiles Smartphone für extrem niedrigen Preis!



Nö. Für MICH ist es eben nicht "extrem geil", sondern ein Flop


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2012)

dot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was brauche ich eigentlich für den minimalen Einstieg in die Android-Welt? Hänge derzeit noch auf einem Smartphone mit WM 6.1 (Windows CE), welches jetzt nicht so wirklich "nutzbar" ist.
> Bräuchte da ein wenig Input bzgl. der Modelle die man sich einmal genauer anschauen kann. Da ich im Nutzungsverhalten eher im Prepaid-Bereich einzusortieren bin reicht mir dann auch vermutlich ein gebrauchtes... Was ich immer wieder lese ist das manche Modelle nach dem Release kaum mehr von den Herstellern gepflegt werden. Von daher wären doch vermutlich Modelle sinnvoller die man mit einer "Custom"-Version betreiben kann oder? Möchte ungern dann auf einer Android 2.x Version hängen bleiben. Modellvorschläge (Budget eher Richtung 150€ für ein gebrauchtes)?
> ...


Android 4.x braucht halt schon so 512MB Ram und 900Mhz Prozessortakt aufwärts. 
Mit den Untergrenzen im Kopf muss man dann halt mal gucken was einem gefällt und was bei XDA entsprechende Software bekommen hat.

Mein Milestone 2 passt z.B. in das Budget und es gibt ein ziemlich ausgereiftes Android 4.1("JellyBean") dafür. Allerdings ist das mit der HW-Tasta eher speziell.


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2012)

dot schrieb:


> . Von daher wären doch vermutlich Modelle sinnvoller die man mit einer "Custom"-Version betreiben kann oder? Möchte ungern dann auf einer Android 2.x Version hängen bleiben. Modellvorschläge (Budget eher Richtung 150€ für ein gebrauchtes)?


Mit Glück kannst du für 150€ vielleicht ein Galaxy Nexus erhaschen, gibt einige die es jetzt los werden wollen. 




ile schrieb:


> Nö. Für MICH ist es eben nicht "extrem geil", sondern ein Flop


Weswegen? Weil es keine SD Karte hat? Ist ja lächerlich, das kannste deiner Oma Erzählen.


----------



## ile (1. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Glück kannst du für 150€ vielleicht ein Galaxy Nexus erhaschen, gibt einige die es jetzt los werden wollen.
> 
> Weswegen? Weil es keine SD Karte hat? Ist ja lächerlich, das kannste deiner Oma Erzählen.



Wieso? Für MICH PERSÖNLICH, d. h. bezüglich MEINER PRÄFERENZEN ist es ein großer Flop, ganz klar!!!

Das heißt nicht, dass ich sage, dass es allgemein ein Flop ist, für mich ist es aber ein großer Flop.

Weil es nur 16 GB und keinen microSD-Slot hat.


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Wieso? Für MICH PERSÖNLICH, d. h. bezüglich MEINER PRÄFERENZEN ist es ein großer Flop, ganz klar!!!
> 
> Das heißt nicht, dass ich sage, dass es allgemein ein Flop ist, für mich ist es aber ein großer Flop.
> 
> Weil es nur 16 GB und keinen microSD-Slot hat.


 
Wie viel Pornos ziehst du dir denn Mobil rein? 
Sorry, scherz beiseite. Jedem das seine. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man so viel Speicher braucht.


----------



## Jahai (1. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Pornos ziehst du dir denn Mobil rein?
> Sorry, scherz beiseite. Jedem das seine. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man so viel Speicher braucht.



Bsp.:
Jemand möchte viel unkomprimierte Musik hören in Flac Dateien die nicht gerade klein sind, dazu öfter spiele spielt die auch bis zu 1gb pro Spiel belegen können und derjenige macht unterwegs noch relativ viel Fotos bzw Videos.
Da wird es echt knapp!

Ob das ganze nun vollkommen unsinnig ist (Fotos mit der handykamera etc sei dabei mal egal, solche Fälle gibt's es häufiger als man denkt)


----------



## Whoosaa (1. November 2012)

FLAC auf dem Handy? Wahrscheinlich dann auch noch mit Billig-Kopfhörern von ALDI. Oder wie sollte man diesen Qualitätsunterschied mobil bitte nutzen?
Handy-Spiele, die 1 GB belegen? Wtf?


----------



## Jahai (1. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> FLAC auf dem Handy? Wahrscheinlich dann auch noch mit Billig-Kopfhörern von ALDI. Oder wie sollte man diesen Qualitätsunterschied mobil bitte nutzen?
> Handy-Spiele, die 1 GB belegen? Wtf?



Ich Sage ja über den Sinn lässt sich streiten, aber es soll welche geben die den Unterschied "hören" können 
Spiele von Gameloft und Co belegen ziemlich gern mal 1gb und mehr (Backstab, Ganstars etc) das Angry Birds niemals soviel belegt sollte jedem klar sein, genauso wie nicht jeder so etwas spielt.
Es war ein simples Beispiel das auf einen guten Prozentsatz unserer Gesellschaft zutrifft ( bis auf die Musik, die meisten können ja schon nichts mit bitrates anfangen und kennen nur mp3  ). Wozu braucht man Quadcores wenn man die Leistung nur zum telefonieren nutzt?
Auch hab ich in den letzten Jahren immer weniger Menschen mit Kompaktkameras oder Spiegelreflexkameras gesehen, viel mehr sehr ich Menschen die mit ihren Smartphones alles abknipsen.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Handy-Spiele, die 1 GB belegen? Wtf?


 

asphalt 7 z.B.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (1. November 2012)

Naja, hier in Paris renn in immer mehr Leute rum (mich eingeschlossen), die hier viel mit den Handys fotografieren, bei mir aber eigentlich nur wenn ich grad die DSLR nicht um den Hals hängen habe...
MfG


----------



## Iceananas (1. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie viel Pornos ziehst du dir denn Mobil rein?
> Sorry, scherz beiseite. Jedem das seine. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man so viel Speicher braucht.


 
Man muss sich ja nicht als Zentrum der Welt sehen und die Messlatte danach legen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass viele Handys mit Full HD via HDMI und ähnliche Fähigkeiten werben, aber grad mal Platz für einen 1080p Film bieten, ist es schon etwas arm. Mein erster Multimedia Player von anno 2004 hatte schon 40gb, iwas läuft da bei der Entwicklung nicht richtig. 

Was man auch bedenken muss, ist dass man nicht die volle 16 GB als Speicher hat, sondern grob 12GB. 

Übrigens ist es keine Seltenheit, dass Spiele über einen GB belegen.

Ich erlebe außerdem zum ersten Mal, dass jemand aus der Android Fraktion GEGEN einen microSD Slot argumentiert. Irgendwas läuft hier falsch...


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> FLAC auf dem Handy? Wahrscheinlich dann auch noch mit Billig-Kopfhörern von ALDI. Oder wie sollte man diesen Qualitätsunterschied mobil bitte nutzen?
> Handy-Spiele, die 1 GB belegen? Wtf?


FLAC auf dem Handy ist Sinnfrei. Die kleinen Soundchips komprimieren das eh zur Tode. FLAC macht nur mit Soundkarte und extrem gutem Kopfhöhrer Soundsystem Sinn.
Ja, es gibt Spiele die belegen 1 GB+ an Speicher, sind meistens aber eher Tablet Spiele wie z.B Bards Tale (frisst ca. 2 GB).





> Man muss sich ja nicht als Zentrum der Welt sehen und die Messlatte danach legen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass viele Handys mit Full HD via HDMI und ähnliche Fähigkeiten werben, aber grad mal Platz für einen 1080p Film bieten, ist es schon etwas arm. Mein erster Multimedia Player von anno 2004 hatte schon 40gb, iwas läuft da bei der Entwicklung nicht richtig.
> 
> Was man auch bedenken muss, ist dass man nicht die volle 16 GB als Speicher hat, sondern grob 12GB.


Stimmt, ich sage ja auch nur meine Meinung. 
Ich habe die Aufnahmen von 3 Tagen CeBit und Aufnahmen für meinen YouTube Kanal auf dem Handy, das sind bestimmt 20h Aufnahme Material. Meine Handy ist nicht voll.


----------



## Iceananas (1. November 2012)

Da kann ich auch ein Gegenbeispiel bringen... Ich habe c.a. 4GB Mp3, 5 GB geschossene Fotos und Videos, paar Krimskrams, Backups, Spiele usw, damit habe ich schon 20GB voll. Ich komme mit der 32 GB Karte noch aus, werde mir bald eine 64gb Karte holen.

Was ich sagen möchte ist, dass ich den Kartenslot gerne hätte als Option, falls ich Platz brauche. Das Argument mit den Apps ist hirnrissig, man kann doch immer noch 16GB fest verbauen und die Apps ausschließlich dort installierbar machen. Beim N4 wäre das bei dem Preis wohl nicht machbar (wobei ein Kartenslot in der Produktion nur paar Cent kostet), ich hoffe aber, dass andere Hersteller den Slot noch beibehalten.


----------



## Betschi (1. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Welches Tablet?


 Galaxy Tab 8.9.


----------



## Poempel (1. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Handy-Spiele, die 1 GB belegen? Wtf?


 
N.O.V.A. 3 belegt bei mir 1,96gb


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch ein Gegenbeispiel bringen... Ich habe c.a. 4GB Mp3, 5 GB geschossene Fotos und Videos, paar Krimskrams, Backups, Spiele usw, damit habe ich schon 20GB voll. Ich komme mit der 32 GB Karte noch aus, werde mir bald eine 64gb Karte holen.


 
Naja, ich bin da vielleicht einfach gestrickt oder kann einfach mit Speicherplatz umgehen. 

Aber deine Milchmädchen Rechnung ist komisch. 4 GB Musik, 5 GB Fotos / Videos, alle Ok, ist ähnlich bei mir, sind nach Adam Riese 9 GB. Aber 20 GB Krimskrams, Backups und Spiele? Was Backupst du (btw BackUps sind nur für Pussys )?
Zu Spiele auf einem Smartphone sage ich nichts, halte ich ganz einfach zu 90% für Schrott und Schwachsinn. Das einzige Spiel was auf meinem Smartphone jemals länger als 15 Minuten ausgehalten hat ist Cut the Rope und 4 Player Reactor, der Rest ist imho Sondermüll. Wofür gibt es Konsolen oder PCs.


----------



## ile (2. November 2012)

Jahai schrieb:
			
		

> Bsp.:
> Jemand möchte viel unkomprimierte Musik hören in Flac Dateien die nicht gerade klein sind, dazu öfter spiele spielt die auch bis zu 1gb pro Spiel belegen können und derjenige macht unterwegs noch relativ viel Fotos bzw Videos.
> Da wird es echt knapp!
> 
> Ob das ganze nun vollkommen unsinnig ist (Fotos mit der handykamera etc sei dabei mal egal, solche Fälle gibt's es häufiger als man denkt)



FullHD-Aufnahmen (wozu hab ich ne Füllte-cam?!), Musik, paar Apps. Macht 30 GB. Heißt : 32 reichen nicht, da ist nämlich nach ca. 28 Schluss. Ergo: brauche den slot  ...


----------



## Iceananas (2. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin da vielleicht einfach gestrickt oder kann einfach mit Speicherplatz umgehen.
> Aber deine Milchmädchen Rechnung ist komisch. 4 GB Musik, 5 GB Fotos / Videos, alle Ok, ist ähnlich bei mir, sind nach Adam Riese 9 GB. Aber 20 GB Krimskrams, Backups und Spiele? Was Backupst du (btw BackUps sind nur für Pussys )?



Da hast du was missverstanden, bei mir belegt alles zusammen c.a. 20GB, spricht 11GB für den Rest. Ich habe z.B. 2-3 Full aktuellsten Full-Backups vom ROM, da ich viel experimentiere und ständig am Flashen bin. Außerdem bekomme ich viele Emails mit relativ großen Anhängen, zwar jedes Mal im zweistelligen MB Bereich, aber viel Kleinmist macht auch einen großen Haufen zusammen. Was ich sonst auf der Karte habe zähle ich nicht mehr einzeln auf, aber ich nutze mein Handy in der Tat recht intensiv und auf Dauer kommt was zusammen.



Leandros schrieb:


> Zu Spiele auf einem Smartphone sage ich nichts, halte ich ganz einfach zu 90% für Schrott und Schwachsinn. Das einzige Spiel was auf meinem Smartphone jemals länger als 15 Minuten ausgehalten hat ist Cut the Rope und 4 Player Reactor, der Rest ist imho Sondermüll. Wofür gibt es Konsolen oder PCs.


 
Nunja, zum Daddeln für Unterwegs gibts da schon recht gute Sachen. Auch die Verkaufszahlen sprechen dafür, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der mal paar GBs für Spiele belegt.


----------



## ile (2. November 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> FullHD-Aufnahmen (wozu hab ich ne Füllte-cam?!), Musik, paar Apps. Macht 30 GB. Heißt : 32 reichen nicht, da ist nämlich nach ca. 28 Schluss. Ergo: brauche den slot  ...



Ach ja: Offlinekartenmaterial macht noch einige GB aus!


----------



## Whoosaa (2. November 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ach ja: Offlinekartenmaterial macht noch einige GB aus!


 
Oldschool..


Mal was ganz anderes: Meine Mutter kriegt gerade ein Smartphone, allerdings mit Vertrag, der Tethering ausschließt.



			
				T-Mobile schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nutzung ist auf Handys ohne angeschlossenen oder drahtlos verbundenen Computer beschränkt
> (E-Mail- und BlackBerry®-Nutzung7) sind möglich). Eine Nutzung mit Data Cards, Data USB Sticks, Surf-
> Boxen, Tablet-Computer oder Embedded Notebooks sowie die Nutzung von VoIP und Instant Messaging
> ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Vertrages.



Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, inwiefern das eigentlich gilt/funktioniert, das festzustellen.
Ist das technisch überhaupt möglich, herauszufinden? Gibt es da bekannte Fälle, wo das zu Abmahnung etc. geführt hat? Sie würde natürlich nicht konstant dadranhängen, ca. 1 Mal für 2 Tage im Monat vielleicht.

Kennt ihr euch da aus?


----------



## Timsu (2. November 2012)

Wenn du ganz sicher sein willst tunnelst du einfach


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2012)

Ich frage mich eh wie das auffallen soll


----------



## Timsu (2. November 2012)

Man kann das am Useragent erkennen.
Dann werden ja noch in diesem erweiterten (?) Useragent einige Andere Informationen mitgesendet.

Wenn der Vertrag zu einem iOS Gerät gehört, kann der Provider shcon dadurch aufmerksam werden, dass eine Flash Seite geladen wird


----------



## Whoosaa (2. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz sicher sein willst tunnelst du einfach



Öhm.. wie denn?^^



Timsu schrieb:


> Man kann das am Useragent erkennen.
> Dann werden ja noch in diesem erweiterten (?) Useragent einige Andere Informationen mitgesendet.


 
Genau das habe ich anderswo auch schon gelesen, wurde allerdings auch wieder entkräftet - wenn man bspw. ein Custom-ROM aufspielt, verändert sich der Useragent (Was genau ist das eigentlich?) teilweise auch von Android auf Intel-Mac o.Ä.


----------



## Timsu (2. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Öhm.. wie denn?^^


VPN oder SSH Tunnel, da kann sich eigentlich komplett sicher sein, dass das nicht erkannt wird.




> Genau das habe ich anderswo auch schon gelesen, wurde allerdings auch wieder entkräftet - wenn man bspw. ein Custom-ROM aufspielt, verändert sich der Useragent (Was genau ist das eigentlich?) teilweise auch von Android auf Intel-Mac o.Ä.


User Agent
Den User Agent kann man ganz leicht ändern, geht sogar mit dem Standartbrowser (Desktopversion anzeigen).
Wie es mit UAProf aussieht, und wie man den ändern kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Oldschool..


 
Das denkst du nicht mehr, wenn du mal mitten in Frankreich stehst und kein Plan hast, wo links und rechts ist.


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Das denkst du nicht mehr, wenn du mal mitten in Frankreich stehst und kein Plan hast, wo links und rechts ist.


In Frankreich stehen schließt also Internet haben aus, oder wie? Ich habe hier eine Sammlung von SIM Karten, je nach dem in welchem Land ich Urlaub mache, nehme ich eine andere.  


@Tethering: Es wird nicht erkannt, auch nicht durch den User Agent, ich surfe z.B auf meinem Tablet (mit Chrome) mit dauerhaftem Desktop UA. 



> Wenn der Vertrag zu einem iOS Gerät gehört, kann der Provider shcon dadurch aufmerksam werden, dass eine Flash Seite geladen wird


Theoretisch, praktisch ist das aber nicht möglich.




> Man kann das am Useragent erkennen.
> Dann werden ja noch in diesem erweiterten (?) Useragent einige Andere Informationen mitgesendet.


Über einen User Agent wird nicht gesendet, der User Agent ist ein String im Browser, welcher durch z.B PHP abgefragt werden kann.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. November 2012)

Hat sich eigentlich jemand entschlossen, sein Galaxy Nexus zu verkaufen wegen dem Nexus 4?


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2012)

Ich glaube der über dir.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. November 2012)

Ich möchte auch bald ein Nexus kaufen. Bin am überlegen, ob ein neues Nexus 4 oder ein gebrauchtes GNex.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. November 2012)

Bei 350€ fürs Nexus4 würde ich nicht lange überlegen da die GNex auch gebraucht nicht grad viel billiger sind.


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch bald ein Nexus kaufen. Bin am überlegen, ob ein neues Nexus 4 oder ein gebrauchtes GNex.


 
Ich kaufe mir das Nexus 4 direkt, da ich dann ja keinen gebrauch für das Galaxy Nexus habe wird das an irgendeinen Freund / Familienmitglied weitergegeben.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. November 2012)

@ Leandros: Heißt also quasi - keine Gefahr? Sie darf sich dann nur nicht im Zug von einem Telekom-Mitarbeiter erwischen lassen?


----------



## Festplatte (3. November 2012)

Was heißt eigentlich ICS? Lese ich hier so oft!


----------



## JimSim (3. November 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich alias Android 4.0


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Leandros: Heißt also quasi - keine Gefahr? Sie darf sich dann nur nicht im Zug von einem Telekom-Mitarbeiter erwischen lassen?


 
Ja. Die Chance das das passiert ist nahezu null.


----------



## JimSim (3. November 2012)

Also sagen wir mal so, es ist theoretisch schon zu sehen, ob du nun dein Smartphone benutzt, oder Windows. Normalerweise wird dir aber keiner ans Bein pinkeln... Und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wie gut da die Deep-Paket-Inspection schon bei den Providern am Start ist. Telekom probiert damit wohl rum, aber für gewöhnlich dürfte da wegen ein wenig surfen auf dem Laptop nichts passieren.


----------



## Timsu (3. November 2012)

Was gibt es den noch außer dem Useragent woran man erkennen könnte, welches Gerät das Internet gerade nutzt?


----------



## JimSim (3. November 2012)

Naja, beim Browser allein nichts. Deswegen, wenn du nur surfst wird da wohl nichts passieren. Nur für gewöhnlich surft man halt nicht nur, sondern Windows guckt im Hintergrund nach Updates etc. Das ist dann schon auffälliger... Und natürlich fällt es auch auf wenn da auf einmal WoW gespielt wird. 

EDIT: Aber auch, wenn der Provider theoretisch erkennen könnte, das du per Tethering unterwegs bist... praktisch wird da trotzdem nur selten was passieren. Ich bin auch gelegentlich per Tethering unterwegs, ich glaub laut meinem Vertrag ist das auch verboten... Aber probleme hatte ich deswegen noch nie.

Wobei: WENN jemand Probleme machen sollte, dann könnt ich mir am ehesten vorstellen, dass die Telekom meckert. Aber wie gesagt... praktisch wird da momentan nichts passieren...


----------



## Jahai (3. November 2012)

Laut Vertrag ist ja auch Instantmessaging verboten, habe aber noch nie von jemandem gehört das er Ärger bekommen hat weil er Whatsapp/Facebook/MSN etc genutzt hat


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Was gibt es den noch außer dem Useragent woran man erkennen könnte, welches Gerät das Internet gerade nutzt?


Ja, die Pakete inspizieren. Das ist aber mit viel zu viel Aufwand verbunden. 
Könnte mir vorstellen das manche Anbieter das trotzdem versuchen. 


Ich habe auch per Tethering schon WoW gespielt, YouTube geguckt, im Web gesurft etc (ganz normale Desktop halt). Da hat sich niemand gemeldet.


----------



## JimSim (3. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, die Pakete inspizieren. Das ist aber mit viel zu viel Aufwand verbunden.
> Könnte mir vorstellen das manche Anbieter das trotzdem versuchen.
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch per Tethering schon WoW gespielt, YouTube geguckt, im Web gesurft etc (ganz normale Desktop halt). Da hat sich niemand gemeldet.


 
Schon alleine um den User Agent festzustellen, muss man die Pakete einzeln untersuchen. Für gewöhnlich hat da ein Router nichts drin verloren.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2012)

JimSim schrieb:


> Schon alleine um den User Agent festzustellen, muss man die Pakete einzeln untersuchen. Für gewöhnlich hat da ein Router nichts drin verloren.


 
Ja, natürlich. Aber der User Agent steht ja quasi auf dem Paket drauf. Wenn der Provider wissen möchte, was in dem Paket wirklich drin ist wird es Schwieriger. 
Vorallem, wenn ich drüber nachdenke, ist das ja auch Rechtlich irgendwie sehr verwerflich ...


----------



## JimSim (3. November 2012)

Bei den anderen Anwendungen steht es vermutlich genau so drauf, wie der User Agent beim HTTP Request. Also irgendwo im Header des Protokolls. Wenn es nach mir geht, würden Router/Gateways max. bis OSI-4 gucken. HTTP und andere Protokolle sind aber oberhalb, also OSI-5+ ... Aber naja, die Provider müssen ja bei dem ganzen Druck aus der Politik halt vorsorgen. Wie will man illegales Verhalten beobachten und melden, wenn man nicht weiß, was man da übermittelt? Also wird halt fleißig versucht auch in die höheren OSI-Schichten zu schmulen... Ich sag nur CleanIT...


----------



## Pcler (3. November 2012)

Hey,

habe seit heute ein lg optimus 4x HD. 2 Fragen: was sind custom Roms und wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## JimSim (3. November 2012)

Custom Roms sind angepasste Betriebssysteme die entweder mehr oder weniger Funktionen bieten. Bist du unzufrieden mit deinem neuen Smartphone? Vermisst du irgendwelche Funktionen? Wenn nein, dann lass das lieber erstmal sein...


----------



## Pcler (3. November 2012)

Nee bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Timsu (3. November 2012)

Wenn mich bei 4.2 die Schnelleinstellungen der Statusleiste überzeugen, könnte es das erste mal sein, dass ich bei der Stockrom bleibe.
Der Hauptgrund für AOKP ist bei mir die Helligkeitseinstellung


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wenn mich bei 4.2 die Schnelleinstellungen der Statusleiste überzeugen, könnte es das erste mal sein, dass ich bei der Stockrom bleibe.
> Der Hauptgrund für AOKP ist bei mir die Helligkeitseinstellung


 
Auto Helligkeit regelt.


----------



## Timsu (3. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Auto Helligkeit regelt.


 
Das nervt mich extrem.


----------



## Jahai (3. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Auto Helligkeit regelt.



Zieht nach sich das der Lichtsensor dauerhaft aktiv ist, was zu meiner Android-Zeit noch merklich am Akku gezogen hat (HTC Desire S).
Wie das bei den aktuellen Geräten ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Das nervt mich extrem.


Warum? Mich nervt es wenn ich rausgehe und nichts auf dem Display erkennen kann. 
Musst ja nicht die eingebaute nutzen, tu ich auch nicht, nutze z.B Velalis Auto Brightness dafür. 




> Zieht nach sich das der Lichtsensor dauerhaft aktiv ist, was zu meiner Android-Zeit noch merklich am Akku gezogen hat (HTC Desire S).
> Wie das bei den aktuellen Geräten ist weiß ich nicht


Hmm, keine Ahnung, früher war das ein guter Akku Fresser, stimmt. Denke das ist nicht mehr so. Handy Akkus werden eh zu 40% vom GSM / 3G Modul, zu 40% vom Screen und 20% der rest. 

Edit: Außer man missbraucht das Handy zum Spielen, dann zieht CPU / GPU natürlich mehr. 
Aber dafür sind Handys ja nicht da.


Edit: Nexus 4 hat auch ne removable battery. Nur halt nicht ganz so offiziell. 

http://i.imgur.com/5Ynpm.png
http://i.imgur.com/3oFPl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/LS7Hm.jpg


----------



## lukyluke (5. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Pornos ziehst du dir denn Mobil rein?
> Sorry, scherz beiseite. Jedem das seine. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man so viel Speicher braucht.



Gutes Beispiel dafür erlebe ich gerade mal wieder!
Ich bin 7 Monate in Australien unterwegs und arbeite auch hier. Ich habe und will auch keine Laptop haben und da ich in meinem Galaxy S2 eine 32Gb Karte habe ist das auch meistens kein Problem. Ich bin hier viel mit dem Bus unterwegs und höre dann gerne Musik oder gucke einen Film. Die Folgen davon sind, dass nur noch 5Gb von der Karte und 6 von 12Gb internen Speicher frei sind. Es werden alle Fotos und Filme auf der Karte gespeichert und Musik und Apps auf dem internen Speicher. 

Wo das Problem mit den Apps an dieser Stelle sein soll verstehe ich nicht!? Aber nur 12Gb wären mir hier und auch zu Hause einfach viel zu wenig. Es soll ja nicht für Apps genutzt werden, sondern als Massenspeicher für Dinge die man ab und zu nutzt. So speichert man einfach alles auf der externen und die Apps auf dem internen. 

Würde es aber ein Nexus 4 mit 32Gb Speicher geben, wäre die Sache anders! Deswegen hole ich mir auch das Nexus 7 in der 32Gb Version. Es ist ja ein Tablet zum konsumieren und dafür brauch man nunmal Platz!

DAS ist meine persönliche Meinung und soll nur zeigen, warum einige Menschen einen Sd-Kartenslot oder mehr Speicher haben wollen!!!


----------



## Iceananas (5. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Edit: Nexus 4 hat auch ne removable battery. Nur halt nicht ganz so offiziell.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5Ynpm.png
> http://i.imgur.com/3oFPl.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/LS7Hm.jpg


 
Na immerhin


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2012)

@lukyluke (HiHi ):

Ja, dann ist das bei dir so. Ich benutze mein Handy eigentlich abseits vom Internet Surfen nur für Musik und da reichen mir einfach 16 GB dicke. 
Meistgenutzen Apps / Websites auf meinem Handy sind ganz einfach, Google+, Twitter, GMail, GReader, N7 Player, Online Radio (eigene App ), Stundenplan, Tasks, Notizen, Reddit, SMS / Telefon / WhatsApp, IRC und Maps gelegentlich. Ich brauch einfach keine Filme / Spiele, für Filme habe ich einen Laptop, einen PC, einen Fernseher. Bei Spielen genau so, PC, Laptop, Fernseher bzw PS2 (Tekken )
Bei meinem Tablet siehts ähnlich aus .. nur in Groß.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Lumia 920 oder Nexus 4?
Der Preis und die GUI sagen für mich persönlich eher Nexus.

Edit: Ich will jetzt mal das EVO 3D reklamieren. Ich kann aber nur "Artikel Defekt" auswählen. 
      Ich bin mir unsicher ob das bei meinem Touchscreenprobleme passt.


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Edit: Ich will jetzt mal das EVO 3D reklamieren. Ich kann aber nur "Artikel Defekt" auswählen.
> Ich bin mir unsicher ob das bei meinem Touchscreenprobleme passt.


 Aha noch einer der sein Evo zur Garantie schickt..viel Erfolg 
Wo wählst du das aus? Ich habs einfach mit Problembeschreibung eingeschickt?


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Lumia 920 oder Nexus 4?
> Der Preis und die GUI sagen für mich persönlich eher Nexus.
> 
> Edit: Ich will jetzt mal das EVO 3D reklamieren. Ich kann aber nur "Artikel Defekt" auswählen.
> Ich bin mir unsicher ob das bei meinem Touchscreenprobleme passt.


 
Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Nexus 4!

Ja, ist doch ein Defekt.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2012)

Lumia 920 hat die bessere Kamera..


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wählst du das aus? Ich habs einfach mit Problembeschreibung eingeschickt?


Hardwareversand.


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hardwareversand.


 Ah ok.. ja ist ein Defekt


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Ich habe nur die OVP nicht mehr und wo das Zubehör ist weiß ich auch nicht.

Aber das muss ich doch nicht mitschicken?


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

Die wollen nur das Handy, ohne Akku/Akkudeckel und ohne jegliche Kabel.
Zumindest laut HTC bzw Arvato.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Auch ohne Akku!?
Kann ich dann auch die Speicherkarte behalten?

Meine Daten sollte ich trotzdem löschen
Aber wie ?


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

Jegliche Speicherkarte darfst du behalten. Die löschen den internen Speicher und flashen es neu.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Ich will meine Daten trotzdem. löschen


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich will meine Daten trotzdem. löschen


 Da spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## Festplatte (6. November 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass das hier reingehört, aber hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter "Congstar"?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2012)

Jo hier...
Ist ganz gut, allerdings dauert die Rufnummernmitnahme relativ lange (lag aber an AldiTalk)...
Bisher sehr zufrieden...
MfG


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Und wie?

Achja der Shop schlägt vor das Geräte direkt zu HTC in UK zu schicken!

Es direkt zu Arvato schicken will ich es nur ungerne, aber laut Android-hilfe kann man es auch zu datrepair schicken.


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es direkt zu Arvato schicken will ich es nur ungerne,


 Davon rate ich dir ehrlich gesagt auch ab.



> Und wie?



Speicher -> Auf Werkszustand zurück


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Ich habe die Wahl zwischen:
1) Behalten
2) An HWV schicken
3) Es hier hin zu schicken:www.datrepair.de: Online-Auftrag


----------



## Festplatte (6. November 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:
			
		

> Jo hier...
> Ist ganz gut, allerdings dauert die Rufnummernmitnahme relativ lange (lag aber an AldiTalk)...
> Bisher sehr zufrieden...
> MfG



Kann man eigentlich auch die Nummer von einer Prepaid-Karte mitnehmen?


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe die Wahl zwischen:
> 1) Behalten
> 2) An HWV schicken
> 3) Es hier hin zu schicken:www.datrepair.de: Online-Auftrag


 Wär da HWV nicht am sinnvollsten? Vom Lumia würd ich dennoch abraten, bei mir daheim liegt n Lumia 900 und die App-Versorgung ist, ich sag mal, dürftig.


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe die Wahl zwischen:
> 1) Behalten
> 2) An HWV schicken
> 3) Es hier hin zu schicken:www.datrepair.de: Online-Auftrag


 
Ist es denn ein dramatischer Defekt oder kannst du damit leben? Wenn nicht, wirst du ums einschicken ja wohl kaum herumkommen.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch die Nummer von einer Prepaid-Karte mitnehmen?


 
Ja. Musst aber bedenken Rufnummermitnahme kostet immer um die 25 - 50€.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ist es denn ein dramatischer Defekt oder kannst du damit leben? Wenn nicht, wirst du ums einschicken ja wohl kaum herumkommen.


 
Ich komme nicht mehr in die Einstellungen und kann auch die Option App entfernen nicht auswählen. Also alles was kanpp über den Screen anfängt.

Nexus 4 kostet im MM mehr:http://www.golem.de/news/android-sm...a-markt-teurer-als-bei-google-1211-95553.html


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nexus 4 kostet im MM mehr:Rundfunkbeitrag: Neue GEZ wird weiter Gebührenfahnder an die Tür schicken - Golem.de


 
Trolled by Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V


Aber btt: Is doch wurst. Einfach über Play Store bestellen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Ja das ist mir auch aufgefallen 

Aber MM bzw Sat ist beim reklamieren praktischer. Ich wüsste nicht wo ich das nexus sonst hinschicken sollte.


Ich werde das EVO einfach an HWVersand schicken das ist für mich am einfachsten.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber MM bzw Sat ist beim reklamieren praktischer. Ich wüsste nicht wo ich das nexus sonst hinschicken sollte.


Blöd Markt und Abzock Saturn sind drecksläden ... da würde ich lieber bei meinem Speed Dealer um die Ecke kaufen, da habe ich mehr Sicherheit. 

Ich kaufe, wenn ich mal im Einzelhandel kaufe (was selten ist, abgesehen von meinen Klamotten und Essen), bei Expert ein.


PS: Expert ist immer Witzig, die schreiben in unserer lokal "Zeitung" immer BlueRay statt BluRay


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch die Nummer von einer Prepaid-Karte mitnehmen?


 
Jo, brauchst nur Ne Verzichtserklärung deines momentanen Anbieters...
Hat bei alditalk 25 Euro gekostet... 
Mfg


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Speicher -> Auf Werkszustand zurück



Wo finde ich die Option Speicher ?


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Option Speicher ?


 
Phone? Android Version? 

Bei meinem GNexus (4.1.2) ist es unter "Backup & Reset > Factory Reset" zu finden.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Ich es auch so gefunden.

Nur wie verpacke ich es jetzt am besten und soll ich eine Fehlerbeschreibung dazu packen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. November 2012)

Wenn ich von einer Custom Rom (GT-i9100) wieder auf die aktuelle Original-Rom wechseln will (ICS 4.03 /4.04), dabei aber mein Root behalten möchte (also kein Vollständiger Werksreset), was muss ich tun? 

Gibts da einfach die Rom die ich dann normal per CWM flashen kann? Oder muss ich die ROM per Odin flashen? 

Die Anleitungen mit Odin die ich gefunden habe, beziehen sich jedesmal auf einen Vollständigen Reset =/ 

Oder muss ich es einmal so machen, und danach wieder einen gerooteten Kernel flashen?


----------



## JimSim (8. November 2012)

Jo, das geht nicht anders. Denn wenn du ne Rom Flashest, überschreibt die unweigerlich den Root Kernel. Also erst StockRom flashen und dann den Root-Kernel drüber flashen.


----------



## Abufaso (8. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wie verpacke ich es jetzt am besten und soll ich eine Fehlerbeschreibung dazu packen?



Ich habs in einem etwas größeren Briefumschlag mit Luftpolsterfolie verpackt. Fehlerbeschreibung einfach präzise den Defekt erläutern und die Adresse, Mail und evtl Tel. Nummer mit rein.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Aber dann ist das doch nicht versichert?


----------



## Klarostorix (8. November 2012)

heute leider keinen Gutschein für ein N4 zum Geburtstag bekommen


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> heute leider keinen Gutschein für ein N4 zum Geburtstag bekommen


Ich hab ein. Nennt sich Kreditkarte. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber dann ist das doch nicht versichert?


Post mäßig ist es nicht versichert, stimmt. Kannst du aber für nen paar Pfennig zu kaufen (glaub ich).


----------



## Klarostorix (8. November 2012)

Ne KK hab ich leider auch nicht, und bis Dezember warten will ich auch nicht...


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ne KK hab ich leider auch nicht, und bis Dezember warten will ich auch nicht...


 
Ich auch nicht. Is daddys CC. 
Leider muss ich selber Zahlen…

Hol dir eine Prepaid CC.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Mir ist im HWluxx mal eine andere kostenlose CC empfohlen worden. Diese hier:Valovis Bank » Home » Privatkunden » Karten » MasterCard » premium MasterCard

Mal was anderes was sollte man sich für ei Tablet holen wenn man damit auch ein Notebook ersetzen will?


----------



## Abufaso (8. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ne KK hab ich leider auch nicht, und bis Dezember warten will ich auch nicht...


 Die Prepaid Dinger sind gut, wie Leandros schon gesagt hat! Meine war umsonst und bleibt es vorerst auch. 

Übrigens alles gute!


----------



## Timsu (8. November 2012)

Was möchtest du denn für Aufgaben ersetzen?
Surfen geht mit jedem Tablet.
Office und einfache Bildbearbeitung mit Dualboot/Chroot Lösungen.
Wenn es mehr sein soll, dann ein x86 Tablet.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Surfen und den Krempel den man für die Schule machen muss.
Wenn ich jetzt sage das ich Minecraft spielen will, dann bleibt nur das Surface Pro.


----------



## Timsu (8. November 2012)

So kleinere Office Tätigkeiten kann man durchaus per Apps machen, sonst mit Dualboot oder Chroot Ubuntu/Debian drauf und Maus und Tastatur anschließen.
Es gibt aber auch durchaus Alternativen zum Surface Pro:
Tablets mit CPU-Typ: Atom/C-50/C-60/Celeron/Core i3/Core i5/Core i7, Hauptspeicher: ab 2GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Das Surface war auch nur ein Beispiel.
Aus der gh Seite bleiben nur diese beiden übrig: http://geizhals.de/856513 und  http://geizhals.de/858237.
 Grund ist die Auflösung, die ist bei mir anderen etwas gering, wenn man bedenkt wo das Nexus 10 und das Ipad 4 sind,
Da fehlt mir aber Speicherplatz
Und Briefe kann man nicht versichern.
Als Aufkleber zum ausdrucken habe ich so etwas größeres mit einem Strichcode bekommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. November 2012)

Weiß einer welchen Ordner ich sichern muss damit der Spielstand von "Hill Climb Racing" (link) erhalten bleibt?


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Weiß einer welchen Ordner ich sichern muss damit der Spielstand von "Hill Climb Racing" (link) erhalten bleibt?


Sicher die App mit z.B Titanium Backup.


Wer sich ein Surface holt hat entweder einen beträchtlichen Gehirn Schaden oder ist echt Dumm. 
Benutze es mal, es laggt, es ist langsam, stürtzt ab (Bluescreens ohne ende) etc. Das ist reiner Selbstmord.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. November 2012)

ne habs schon rausgefunden, einfach in Data/data die com.fingersoft.hillclimb sichern und nachher wieder zurückspielen


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Wo her weißt du das ?
Das Pro kommt erst Anfang 2013!


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo her weißt du das ?
> Das Pro kommt erst Anfang 2013!


 
Rede nicht vom Pro, oder siehst du da irgendwo Pro stehen? Aber das normale Surface ist ********, erwarte nicht wirklich das, dass Pro besser ist.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Nein, aber ich hatte vom Pro geredet

Und wie schicke ich das Evo am besten weg?
Blöd das ich hier keinen kleinen Amazon Pakete mehr habe.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2012)

Ich habe aktuell ein Notebook das quasi komplett der angekündigten Hardwareausstattung des Surface Pro entspricht(inkl."Palm Block" Stifeingabe und mit etwas schwächerem Prozzi). Das ist zusammen mit Win8 Pro alles andere als s*****e.


----------



## Abufaso (8. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie schicke ich das Evo am besten weg?
> Blöd das ich hier keinen kleinen Amazon Pakete mehr habe.



Was spricht gegen einen gepolsterten Umschlag? Der kann auch versichert werden.


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell ein Notebook das quasi komplett der angekündigten Hardwareausstattung des Surface Pro entspricht(inkl."Palm Block" Stifeingabe und mit etwas schwächerem Prozzi). Das ist zusammen mit Win8 Pro alles andere als s*****e.


 
Alleine Windows 8 ist ein K.O Kriterium. Langsam, Hardware fressend, Viren anfällig, etc.
Ich kann Windows nicht leiden, aber du kannst gerne auch viele andere Fragen, z.B Tech Blogs die neutral über Hardware schreiben. Du wirst überall lesen das, dass Surface einfach Laggt, Langsam im allgemeinen ist, Abstürtzt und so weitere nette Spielchen. Das Verge Review ist relativ gut dazu. 
Außerdem hat mein Surface ca. 2h gebraucht um sich einzurichten, nach dem Einrichten habe ich den Store geöffnet und einen Bluescreen bekommen.  (Wenigstens sehen sie jetzt schön aus ).

Ich habe ja eigentlich gehofft, die Geräte taugen was ... weil ich auf meinem Tablet schon gerne Arbeiten können möchte. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir noch ein 32 GB Nexus 7 und versuche mal Windows RT zu porten. 


PS: Habe das Surface auch schon nicht mehr, hatte es nur für jemanden getestet.





Abufaso schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen einen gepolsterten Umschlag? Der kann auch versichert werden.


 
Habe ich auch gesagt, er meint man kann die nicht versichern. Habe irgendwie hatte ich im Hinterkopf das es geht. Hmmpf.
Außerdem, warum so unbedingt Versicherung?


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Weil ich doch ein Problem habe wenn es kaputt geht bzw nicht ankommt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Alleine Windows 8 ist ein K.O Kriterium. Langsam, Hardware fressend, Viren anfällig, etc.
> Ich kann Windows nicht leiden, aber du kannst gerne auch viele andere Fragen, z.B Tech Blogs die neutral über Hardware schreiben. Du wirst überall lesen das, dass Surface einfach Laggt, Langsam im allgemeinen ist, Abstürtzt und so weitere nette Spielchen.


Das sind die Schwächen des RT. Aus Sicht einer x86 Plattform ist das OS nicht besonders hungrig und Abstürze sind beim x86 Win8 auch kein Thema.

@Topic: Jetzt will meine Mum auch ein Phone mit physischer Tastatur. Scheint irgendwie ein Gendefekt bei uns in der Familie zu sein wenn man sich ansieht wie "groß" die Auswahl in Europa ist .


----------



## Abufaso (8. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich doch ein Problem habe wenn es kaputt geht bzw nicht ankommt.



Man kann es doch versichern  kostet halt ein paar Münzen mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Nur wenn es dann mit Paketen verschickt wird stelle ich mir das Problematisch vor.


----------



## Abufaso (8. November 2012)

Erstmal ist es ja gepolstert. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass Briefumschläge in einer Tonne mit Paketen transportiert werden, das würde sie ja höllisch zerknittern. 
Wenn du willst kannst dus auch einfach im Paket verschicken..das sollte ja stabil genug sein.


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sind die Schwächen des RT. Aus Sicht einer x86 Plattform ist das OS nicht besonders hungrig und Abstürze sind beim x86 Win8 auch kein Thema.


Du, x86 Windows ist auch Lahm, Laggy und Ressourcen fressend. Warum nutze (und hasse) Microsoft und Windows wohl. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur wenn es dann mit Paketen verschickt wird stelle ich mir das Problematisch vor.


Stellt keine Probleme da, habe letzten ein Handy in einer Tüte bekommen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Und ich heute eine CD aus den USA die nur in Wellpappe verpackt war.7


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. November 2012)

Also ich wenn DHL/Post wäre und jemand schickt ein Smartphone zum Reparieren in einem versicherten luftgepolsterten Umschlag und sagt dann das zB. Display wäre durch den Versand beschädigt worden würde ich euch auslachen und wieder Heim schicken. 
Damit eine Versicherung greift muss der Inhalt so verpackt worden sein das es auch mal ein Sturz ohne beschädigung aushält oder ein etwas höheres Gewicht oder mal nen Schlag und das ist bei einem Smartphone im luftgepolsterten Umschlag sicher nicht.
Wenn doch würde jeder sein Smartphone mit Displayschaden in einem versicherten Umschlag verschicken mit einer ausgedachten Fehlermeldung und einfach behaupten das kam durch den Versand.
Wer wirklich glaubt das da die Versicherung greift der lebt auf dem Mars oder dem fehlt der logische Menschenverstand.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Das Display hat ja keinen sichtbaren Schaden er reagiert nur ganz unten nicht bzw wählt die Option darüber aus.

Und gestern Abend wollte es mich trollen dort hat alles wieder Problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. November 2012)

Es ist doch egal was dein Smartphone hat, darum gings in meinem Post garnicht. 
Es geht um die Aussage das man das Smartphone in einem versicherten luftgepolsterten Umschlag verschicken kann und dann behauptet die versicherung greift wenns kaputt ankommt.
Das ist ungefähr genauso wie wenn ich ne Vollkasko für mein neues Auto abschließe bei einem Distruction Derby mitmache und danach von der Versicherung verlange den Schaden zu zahlen.
Sowas fällt unter grob fahrlässig und da lacht dich jede Versicherung aus.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2012)

Natürlich geht es jetzt wieder, zumindest in 4/5 Versuchen


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Jetzt bzw heute morgen nicht mehr.

Gehen die normalen Amazon Sendungen, eigentlich als Pakete durch oder nicht?

btw Ich würde ein IPad Mini, dem Nexus 7 vorziehen.


----------



## lukyluke (10. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bzw heute morgen nicht mehr.
> 
> Gehen die normalen Amazon Sendungen, eigentlich als Pakete durch oder nicht?
> 
> btw Ich würde ein IPad Mini, dem Nexus 7 vorziehen.



Warum würdest du es dem Nexus 7 vorziehen? Ich bin kein Apple Mensch und ja es gibt mehr Apps für das iPad, aber Hardware mäßig ist das Nexus besser ( jedenfalls für mich). Denn ich will in dieser Zeit einen hochauflösenden Bildschirm. Leider ist die Akkulaufzeit schlechter als beim iPad Mini. Dafür ist das Nexus 7 besser zum lesen und hat für mich ein besseres Format.


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2012)

Für mich hat das Ipad für alles außer Filme/Video sehen das bessere Format.
Mich stört nur die Auflösung vom Display, aber sollte sich ja beim nächsten ändern.

Sie kommen: http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-11/sharp-veroeffentlicht-aquos-phone-sh930w/, die IGZO Display


----------



## ile (10. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich hat das Ipad für alles außer Filme/Video sehen das bessere Format.
> Mich stört nur die Auflösung vom Display, aber sollte sich ja beim nächsten ändern.
> 
> Sie kommen: http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-11/sharp-veroeffentlicht-aquos-phone-sh930w/, die IGZO Display



Lässt sich dadurch aber nicht mehr angenehm mit einer Hand umschließen. Schlecht für ein tablet dieser Größenordnung...


----------



## Whoosaa (10. November 2012)

Meine Mutter hat jetzt ein Note II.. hammer geil. Hach, ich liebe solche Spielereien. 

Wäre u.U. auch eine Option für mich.. aber mit einer Hand schwer zu bedienen, das missfällt mir.
One X+ war ja meine andere Idee.. hat aber leider kein LTE, und ist nicht in weiß zu habe. (Beides nicht zwingend negativ.. aber die Kamera soll auch nicht so der Brüller sein. )

Ich seh's schon kommen, ich hab nächstes Jahr immer noch kein neues Smartphone. ^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. November 2012)

Wo hast du denn das mit der Kamera her? Die ist auf gleichem Niveau wie die im SGS3. Und die soll ja die Gleiche sein, wie im N2.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2012)

Wann sollte man ein 7" Tablet und wann ein 10" nehmen ?


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wann sollte man ein 7" Tablet und wann ein 10" nehmen ?


 
Persönliche Präferenz (oder Geldbeutel).
Aber eigene Erfahrung lehrt, ein 7" Tablet nimmt man eher mal mit und kann es mit einer Hand bedienen. 
10 Zöller bleiben doch eher im Wohnzimmer / Spielzimmer / Schlafzimmer.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. November 2012)

Wobei ich einen 7-Zöller ziemlich sinnfrei finde. Dan kann man sich gleich ein Note 2 holen und kann sich dann vom alten Phone verabschieden. 10 und 15 Zoll klingen m.M.n. deutlich lukrativer. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wobei ich einen 7-Zöller ziemlich sinnfrei finde. Dan kann man sich gleich ein Note 2 holen und kann sich dann vom alten Phone verabschieden. 10 und 15 Zoll klingen m.M.n. deutlich lukrativer. Aber jedem das Seine.


 
Dachte ich auch. Bis ich ein Note und Nexus 7 in der Hand hatte. Note ist viel zu groß (und außerdem kein Nexus, daher direkt ausgeschlossen). Nexus 7 ist perfekt, kann man mitnehmen und auch gut Zuhause nutzen. 

Für Zuhause / Schule hätte ich auch immer gerne ein 10 Zöller, wenn ich es allerdings mitnehme dann Freu ich mich über die 7" da es mal eben in die z.B Jackentasche passt.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2012)

Es gibt ja auch andere Größen:Willkommen bei Cat Sound Berlin.
Ich denke als 10" kommt man mal ein Win8 Tablet-PC.

Das Note ist kein Nexus und auf Updates warten nervt und es ist u groß für meine Hand, das ging glaube ich beim Note I besser. 

Und bei den 7" stört mich das 16:9 recht stark, deswegen ist es nicht so einfach eins zu finden

btw Wie soll ich mein Evo 3D verpacken? Luftpolsterumschlag, das in ein Paket und darum mit Zeitungspapier oder so auffüllen?


----------



## Abufaso (11. November 2012)

Welches findet ihr am besten, Nexus 10, Note 10.1 oder Asus TF700?



			
				turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> btw Wie soll ich mein Evo 3D verpacken? Luftpolsterumschlag, das in ein Paket und darum mit Zeitungspapier oder so auffüllen?



Immer noch bei dem Problem?


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Welches findet ihr am besten, Nexus 10, Note 10.1 oder Asus TF700?


Schwierig.

*Nexus 10*

+ Gute Software
+ Schnelle Software Updates
+ Genialer Bildschirm
- Nur DualCore (wenn gleich der gut ist, ist er langsamer als ein S4 Pro oder Tegra 3)
- Hässlich

*Asus TF700*

+ Gute Software
+ Keyboard Dock
+ Guter CPU (Tegra 3)
+ Stylisches aussehen
- Teuer
- Langsame Software Updates


*Note 10.1*

*- Samsung Touchwiz*




Abufaso schrieb:


> Immer noch bei dem Problem?


Scheinbar.


----------



## kaepernickus (11. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nur DualCore (wenn gleich der gut ist, ist er langsamer als ein S4 Pro oder Tegra 3)



Der S4 Pro ist natürlich schon eine Nummer. Da der Krait an sich schon stärker ist als der A9-Chip (Tegra 3, Exynos 4, ...) und auch die Taktraten näher am Exynos Dual 5250 (A15) liegen.
Der Tegra 3 (Cortex A9) allerdings dürfte nur in massiv auf die 4 Kerne hinprogrammierten Apps Vorteile sehen. Im Großen und Ganzen aber dürfte der Cortex A15 Chip durch höhere Taktraten und bessere Leistung pro MHz aber in vielen Fällen vor dem Tegra 3 liegen.
Gerade der Tegra im Nexus 7 mit 4x Cortex A9 @ 1,2GHz ist wohl so gut wie nie schneller als die 2x Cortex A15 @ 1,7GHz im Nexus 10.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Gerade der Tegra im Nexus 7 mit 4x Cortex A9 @ 1,2GHz ist wohl so gut wie nie schneller als die 2x Cortex A15 @ 1,7GHz im Nexus 10.


 
Hmm, da habe ich die Takrate außer acht gelassen. 1,7 GHz ist natürlich eine Hausnummer. Stimme dir zu, wenn auch ich sie eher gleich auf darstellen würde.


----------



## Abufaso (11. November 2012)

Haben die drei einen microSD Slot? Das Nexus ja wohl kaum oder?


----------



## ile (11. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wann sollte man ein 7" Tablet und wann ein 10" nehmen ?



Wenn man produktiv sein möchte: 10", wenn man chillig konsumieren möchte und Mobilität wichtig ist: 7".



			
				Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Welches findet ihr am besten, Nexus 10, Note 10.1 oder Asus TF700?



Ganz eindeutig: Note 10.1 !!! Seit ich en Stylus da mal bei nem Kumpel ausprobiert habe, bin ich folgender Meinung: Wenn ich über 400 € für ein tablet ausgeben soll, erwarte ich einen Stylus !!! Wichtig: Der Touchscreen muss dafür optimiert sein, der Stylus drucksensitiv sein und optimierte Apps vorhanden sein. Das bietet einen deutlichen Mehrwert! Da können die transformer, iPads usw. einpacken, das Konzept ist unschlagbar. (Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man es auch für solche Dinge wie Notizen machen in Vorlesungen etc. nutzt, logo.  ). 

Das lächerliche Stiftgefummel auf nem iPad-kompatibelen Stift ist im Vergleich zu der Umsetzung beim Note ein großer Witz. Das Tablet muss von Grund auf dafür konzipiert sein, sonst macht es keinen Spaß. Heißt: Sowas muss man sich vor dem kauf überlegen!



			
				Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die drei einen microSD Slot? Das Nexus ja wohl kaum oder?



Das nexus nicht, die anderen schon.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2012)

Blöderweise sind die meisten Tabs so teuer, mehr als 350€werde ich auf keinen Fall dafür  ausgeben.
Mir fallen da von den bekannten nur Ipad Mini und Nexus 7 und ein paar der Cats dürfte wohl auch weniger kosten,


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ganz eindeutig: Note 10.1 !!! Seit ich en Stylus da mal bei nem Kumpel ausprobiert habe, bin ich folgender Meinung: Wenn ich über 400 € für ein tablet ausgeben soll, erwarte ich einen Stylus !!! Wichtig: Der Touchscreen muss dafür optimiert sein, der Stylus drucksensitiv sein und optimierte Apps vorhanden sein. Das bietet einen deutlichen Mehrwert! Da können die transformer, iPads usw. einpacken, das Konzept ist unschlagbar. (Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man es auch für solche Dinge wie Notizen machen in Vorlesungen etc. nutzt, logo.  ).
> 
> Das lächerliche Stiftgefummel auf nem iPad-kompatibelen Stift ist im Vergleich zu der Umsetzung beim Note ein großer Witz. Das Tablet muss von Grund auf dafür konzipiert sein, sonst macht es keinen Spaß. Heißt: Sowas muss man sich vor dem kauf überlegen!


Das Tablet hat einen wichigen Punkt das gegen es spricht: *Samsung TouchWiz*


----------



## JimSim (11. November 2012)

Ich mag TouchWiz.


----------



## Abufaso (11. November 2012)

Tw auf dem Note 10.1 finde ich aber weniger aufdringlich als auf dem Galaxy S2 z.b.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (11. November 2012)

JimSim schrieb:


> Ich mag TouchWiz.


 Ich finds besser als HTC Sense


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> Ich finds besser als HTC Sense





JimSim schrieb:


> Ich mag TouchWiz.


Ich find TouchWiz ähnlich gut wie Apple oder deren voll gekoksten Anwälte (oder Windows).


----------



## ile (11. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tablet hat einen wichigen Punkt das gegen es spricht: Samsung TouchWiz



Naja, optisch vielleicht nicht mein Favorit, auf dem Note aber gerade durch die Stylusanpassungen sehr wertvoll. Das 100%-Touch-Denken ist vielleicht trendy, aber nicht überall am besten geeignet. Annotationen in PDFs machen, kurze, handschriftliche Notizen (Formeln, besondere Symbole: viel Spaß mit ner Tastatur!) gehen mit nem Stylus viel leichter von der Hand. Und Samsung ist halt leider der einzige Hersteller im Moment mit diesem Konzept (das htc flyer ist bisschen in die Tage gekommen...).


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2012)

Stimmt ich dir zu, ile, diese Stylus Apps sind wirklich gut. Aber das ist leider das einzig gute an TW, es ist langsam, laggy, hässlich ... soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## ile (12. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ich dir zu, ile, diese Stylus Apps sind wirklich gut. Aber das ist leider das einzig gute an TW, es ist langsam, laggy, hässlich ... soll ich weitermachen?



Nee, lass mal lieber.


----------



## Festplatte (12. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find TouchWiz ähnlich gut wie Apple oder deren voll gekoksten Anwälte (oder Windows).



Dazu gibt es ja den Apex- oder Nova-Launcher!


----------



## Timsu (12. November 2012)

Ist ja nicht nur der Launcher, das ganze OS ist ja von Samsung in bunter Kindergartenoptik verschandelt.

Außerdem kommt mir da alles so groß vor, allgemein finde ich aber auch Stock-Android etwas zu groß, hab bei meinem Nexus S die DPI von 240 auf 182 heruntergestellt, ist meines Erachtens nach deutlich besser.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur der Launcher, das ganze OS ist ja von Samsung in bunter Kindergartenoptik verschandelt.
> 
> Außerdem kommt mir da alles so groß vor, allgemein finde ich aber auch Stock-Android etwas zu groß, hab bei meinem Nexus S die DPI von 240 auf 182 heruntergestellt, ist meines Erachtens nach deutlich besser.


 
Ja, bei TouchWiz ist alles RIESIG und BUNT! Bei Stock Android ist die 48dp regel eingehalten (für die, die es nicht wissen: Die 48dp regel besagt, das Touch Elemente immer minimum 48dp haben müssen, weil das etwa der durchschnittsgröße eines Fingers entspricht).





Festplatte schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es ja den Apex- oder Nova-Launcher!


Leider reicht das bei TW nicht, TW hat das System von Grund auf Verschandelt. 


Will das jetzt Morgen ist. Will mein Nexus 4 bestellen.


----------



## Abufaso (12. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bei TouchWiz ist alles RIESIG und BUNT!



Bei den Tablets genauso schlimm wie bei den Smartphones?


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Bei den Tablets genauso schlimm wie bei den Smartphones?


 
Da kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht viel zu Sagen, hatte das Note 10.1 nicht wirklich lange zum Testen hier, aber pauschal kann man sagen, ja, es ist Bunt. Die größe ist auf Tablets allerdings imho etwas besser.


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. November 2012)

Hmm ich hab n kleines Problem bei meinem SIII mit USB-OTG, das ganze funktioniert nur mit einem Bruchteil meiner USB-Sticks, einer mit 16GB wird Problemlos erkannt, n anderer vom gleichen Hersteller mit 8GB wird zwar erkannt bringt aber nur "USB-Speicher löschen" in die Statusleiste wie die meisten anderen auch


----------



## Abufaso (12. November 2012)

Die haben schon alle das gleiche Format oder?


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab n kleines Problem bei meinem SIII mit USB-OTG, das ganze funktioniert nur mit einem Bruchteil meiner USB-Sticks, einer mit 16GB wird Problemlos erkannt, n anderer vom gleichen Hersteller mit 8GB wird zwar erkannt bringt aber nur "USB-Speicher löschen" in die Statusleiste wie die meisten anderen auch


 
Was für ein Dateisystem Format haben die Sticks? NTFS, FAT32, FAT16, Ext3 /4, RFS, JFS?


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. November 2012)

Sind alle NTFS deswegen wunderts mich auch etwas


----------



## JimSim (12. November 2012)

NTFS wird nicht nativ unterstützt. NTFS kannste eigentlich nur nutzen, wenn du per Root die Treiber nach installierst. Das da einer überhaupt erkannt wird ist verwunderlich. Kann es sein, das der eine der erkannt wird, vielleicht doch FAT32 formatiert ist?


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. November 2012)

Nope hatte den grade am PC hängen, ist zu 100% n NTFS Stick


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Nope hatte den grade am PC hängen, ist zu 100% n NTFS Stick


 
Dann formatier mal einen mit FAT32 (oder Roote).


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. November 2012)

Der fehlende FM-Radio und der doofe Taskmanager bei cyanogen geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger...
Kann man das irgendwie nachrüsten oder muss ich weiterhin TuneIn nutzen?

(SGS2)


----------



## Abufaso (13. November 2012)

Also TaskManager gibt es genug, musst nur mal im Play Store suchen.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

Taskmanager? Wirklich? Muss ich in 2012 noch erklären das Taskmanager das Handy eher langsamer als schneller machen?


----------



## Klarostorix (13. November 2012)

Hat von euch jemand ein neues Nexus ergattern können heute Morgen? Das Nexus 4 mit 16GB war in sage und schreibe 5 Minuten ausverkauft...


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. November 2012)

Das war eher darauf bezogen dass ich es im Menü suchen muss anstatt einfach die Home-Taste gedrückt zu halten... Manchmal den Cache zu leeren war ganz praktisch und auch akkusparend. Und warum mir der Radio fehlt muss ich dir wohl nicht erklären


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ein neues Nexus ergattern können heute Morgen? Das Nexus 4 mit 16GB war in sage und schreibe 5 Minuten ausverkauft...


 
Nein war schon weg wo ich Zeit hatte:p
Seh schon das wird bald wie beim iPhone:sly:


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Seh schon das wird bald wie beim iPhone:sly:


 
So lange Google das nicht in realen Verkaufsräumen verkauft, seh ich da keine Gefahr.
Davon abgesehen das diese ganzen Verrückten wohl noch nicht mitbekommen haben das es auch einen Webstore bei Apple gibt.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. November 2012)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, ob es nun das Nexus 4 wird oder irgendwas anderes...


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2012)

Ich auch nicht, aber ich werde nur wechseln wenn ich da mit recht wenig Minus rauskomme. Muss dazu ein paar Sachen verkaufen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. November 2012)

Habe mir gerade das Nexus 4 bestellt , zu horrenden Österreich Preisen , 399€ ohne Versand -.- Ich hoffe ja ich bekomme das GNex noch für ein bisschen was los ^^

Immerhin weniger als die 549€ die LG gerne hätte


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2012)

Für 16GB oder für 8GB?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. November 2012)

16GB natürlich !


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> 16GB natürlich !


 
Wo hast du es bestellt? o_O

Ich kann ja mal meine Meinung dazu sagen: **** YOU GOOGLE! Ich habe Heute Morgen ab 9 Uhr vor dem PC gesessen und F5 gedrückt, um 09:12 ging es los. Habe bestimmt 6 - 7 mal Versucht das Handy zu Bestellen, jedes mal irgendeinen Error. Kreditkarte wird nicht angenommen, Wallet Error, Ladeschleifen, Warenkorb gelöscht, etc. Bei manchen ist es ja trotzdem dann bestellt worden, so leider nicht bei mir. Ich habe keins Erwischt und bin angepisst, dachte mit dieser "Benachrichtung" bestellt man möglicherweise eins vor. Ich habe die E-Mail nicht einmal erhalten ...

Ganz Peinlich, gaaanz Peinlich. 
Apple macht vor wie das ganze geht, da steht nach kurzer Zeit dann schon im Store, dass das Gerät 2 - 3 Wochen Lieferzeit hat und kurze Zeit später schon 4 - 5 Wochen, aber der Kunde gibt seine Bestellung ab und ist damit in Ruhe zu seiner Entscheidung gekommen. Aber so ist es ein ewiger konkurrenz Kampf, wer als erster kommt. 
Alternativ hätte man auch vorbestellungen entgegennehmen können, hätte gewusst wie viele interessiert sind und mehr produziert. Sowie könnte man dann möglicherweise random die personen auswählen wer bestellen darf, das ist wenigstens fair.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wo hast du es bestellt? o_O
> .


Gibt bei Geizhals ein paar Händler , allerdings halt ohne Lieferzeit , also kann sich das noch hinziehen bis die was bekommen. Google Nexus 4 16GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU Aber da mir als Österreich /Mensch 2. Klasse für Google ,ohnehin nichts anderes übrig blieb hätte ich ohnehin da bestellt, Chaos hin oder her  Hab übrigens bei HoH bestellt , die scheinen die besseren Bewertungen zu haben.

Hab bei XDA den Thread mitverfolgt , was da abging war ja schon nicht mehr normal , 1 Post / Sekunde , totale Verwirrung wo wann was bestellt werden konnte oder wurde ^^ Und ich glaube die USA kommen erst noch


----------



## Abufaso (13. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ja mal meine Meinung dazu sagen: **** YOU GOOGLE!



Einer der vielen die es getroffen hat?  



			
				Mastermaisi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich glaube die USA kommen erst noch



Ich hab gehört dass die schon dran waren.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört dass die schon dran waren.


 
Grade eben, ging so um 17:46 los und war um 18:01 rum.


----------



## JimSim (13. November 2012)

lol, xda geht ja ab. 3 posts pro sekunde? Play Store orders and shipping thread! - Page 575 - xda-developers klickt mal auf die letzte Seite... das geht ab. Lädt XDA jedes mal neu, wenn nen neuer Post gemacht wurde so lange man auf der letzten Seite ist?

EDIT: Hm, scheinbar doch nicht. Bei mir hat die Seite sich gefühlt 3-4 mal pro Sekunde neu geladen, als ich auf der letzten Seite war.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. November 2012)

Muhahaha, ich schmeiß mich weg.... Bei mir wirds wohl doch erst nächstes Jahr was Neues...


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

Ich habe ein Nexus 4 16 GB.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2012)

Das klingt auch verlockenden:Meizu MX2: Neues Flaggschiff am 27. November auf Launch-Event in Beijing - Android-Hilfe.de

Und ich will einen 24" mit 400ppi


----------



## Whoosaa (13. November 2012)

Das auch: Gerücht: HTC könnte 5-Zoll-Smartphone international einführen

Anfang nächsten Jahres bitte mit 2.500+ mAh, LTE und Induktionsaufladung... ist gekauft, scheiß auf den Preis.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. November 2012)

JimSim schrieb:


> lol, xda geht ja ab. 3 posts pro sekunde? Play Store orders and shipping thread! - Page 575 - xda-developers klickt mal auf die letzte Seite... das geht ab. Lädt XDA jedes mal neu, wenn nen neuer Post gemacht wurde so lange man auf der letzten Seite ist?
> 
> EDIT: Hm, scheinbar doch nicht. Bei mir hat die Seite sich gefühlt 3-4 mal pro Sekunde neu geladen, als ich auf der letzten Seite war.


 
Ist bei mir auch so, unabhängig vom Browser?


----------



## Whoosaa (13. November 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so, unabhängig vom Browser?


 
Ist zur Zeit in allen Threads so, Server-Fehler.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

[Verkaufe] Nexus 4


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. November 2012)

Leandros nimm den Link besser raus das gibt sofort ne Karte und Punkte


----------



## Whoosaa (13. November 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Leandros nimm den Link besser raus das gibt sofort ne Karte und Punkte


 
??


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Leandros nimm den Link besser raus das gibt sofort ne Karte und Punkte


 
Im ernst?!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. November 2012)

Was war das denn für ein link mit derartigen Konsequenzen? Oo


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> ??





Leandros schrieb:


> Im ernst?!


 Ok hast es endeckt.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2012)

Was für ein Link war das?


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

Habe mal in den Forenregeln gestöbert und das gefunden, von daher, hast du recht. 



> Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt.






turbosnake schrieb:


> Was für ein Link war das?


 
Link auf einen Verkaufsthread


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. November 2012)

Na etz denk mal drüber nach was steht da in der Regel und was machst du sofort im selben Post darunter


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2012)

Was davon würde ihr euch kaufen:
Gebraucht: Galaxy Nexus, Note,
Neu; Nexus 4, Razr i, Meizu X2

oder EVO 3D behalten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. November 2012)

Bevor die Hardwaredaten und der Preis des Nexus4 bekannt wurden wollte ich das Razr HD kaufen. 
Aber beim Preis vom Nexus 4 warte ich auch noch bissl, habs ja nicht eilig, bin mit meinem Evo ja grundsätzlich auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was davon würde ihr euch kaufen:
> Gebraucht: Galaxy Nexus, Note,
> Neu; Nexus 4, Razr i, Meizu X2
> 
> oder EVO 3D behalten?


 
Galaxy Nexus oder Nexus 4. Je nachdem wie dein Budget aussieht.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2012)

Ich werde eh bis nach Weihnachte warten und mal schauen ob sich bis dann was in Richtung Nexus 4 getan hat.


btw Dein Thread ist zu, wobei ich die Begründung nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

Die Begründung ist Müll. Ganz einfach. Habe mich Beschwert, aber noch keine Antwort. Wenn ich diese nicht bis Morgen erhalte, wende ich mich formal an Thilo Bayer und Beschwere mich über den Moderator.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. November 2012)

Ich denke es geht darum das du anbietest eine Customrom zu Flashen was laut Marktplatzregeln verboten ist weil du dafür halt den Bootloader entsperren musst. Siehe 4.5 der Marktplatzregeln wenn du das Angebot entfernst sollte es kein Prob mehr geben.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2012)

Aber das steht dort auch drin:





> Dies gilt nicht, wenn bei dem betreffenden Smartphone/Gerät das Betriebssystem bzw. die dem zu Grunde liegende Firmware, verändert wurde und der Rechteinhaber der Firmware/des Betriebssystems die Bearbeitung gestattet.


Da man das Nexus wohl immer noch auch als Dev.-Gerät sehen kann und Google nichts dagegen unternimmt kann man es durchaus als erlaubt ansehen.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

Ich kann doch bei einem Nexus Gerät LEGAL mit 
	
	



```
fastboot oem unlock
```
 den bootloader unlocken? Ohne Garantie Verlust und Copyright Infrigment. 
Genau so mit root, ich kann einfach 
	
	



```
. build/envsetup.sh && brunch maguro
```
 in die konsole hacken und bekomme eine gerootet stock ROM. Ohne Garantie Verlust und Copyright Infrigment.


Edit: Hier steht es: 





> userdebug	like "user" but with root access and debuggability; preferred for debugging


Quelle: http://source.android.com/source/building.html


Edit2: Hier steht es mit dem Unlocken des Bootloaders. http://source.android.com/source/building-devices.html

Edit3: Bei dingen wo ich Ahnung habe sollte man sich nicht mit mir Anlegen, da hat man Grundsätzlich verloren.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. November 2012)

EDIT:Ok vergiss es Leandros kennt sich da wohl besser (wie ich) aus. Dann kläre den Mod mal auf


----------



## Whoosaa (13. November 2012)

"Kein Handel mit gecrackter Ware".. och Mist, wollte doch morgen mein selbstgebranntes CoD:BO2 verkaufen. 

Im Ernst, ein Smartphone cracken, wie geht'n sowas? Meint er vielleicht einen Crack im Bildschirm..?


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> "Kein Handel mit gecrackter Ware".. och Mist, wollte doch morgen mein selbstgebranntes CoD:BO2 verkaufen.
> 
> Im Ernst, ein Smartphone cracken, wie geht'n sowas? Meint er vielleicht einen Crack im Bildschirm..?


 
HaHa. Genial. 

Habe Malkavian jetzt nochmal eine nette PN mit erweiterter Aufklärung gesendet, mal schauen was er antwortet.

PS: Mein Schrift verkehr ist Open Source und steht unter Apache2 Lizenz: 



			
				Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MalkavianChild,
> 
> ich habe in meinem Thread niemals irgendeine eurer Forenregeln verletzt. Ich habe nicht mit "gecrackter" Ware gehandelt. Das Galaxy Nexus habe ich mit gesperrten Bootloader und Stock Firmware angeboten. Der Käufer würde es so erhalten, wie man es auch aus dem Play Store bekommen würde.
> Jedoch könnte ich es auch mit root und Custom ROM anbieten, das wäre legetim und da du ja über den Status und die möglichkeiten mit einem Nexus Gerät, wie es das Galaxy Nexus ist, nicht aufgeklärt bist, tue ich das hier:
> ...


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2012)

Das Nexus S wird kein Update bekommen und einige HTC mit weniger als ein GB RAM auch nicht.
Dabei sind die kein Jahr alt.


----------



## Abufaso (14. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Das Nexus S wird kein Update bekommen und einige HTC mit weniger als ein GB RAM auch nicht.
> Dabei sind die kein Jahr alt.



Was aber keineswegs heißt dass alle HTCs mit einem GB RAM ein Update kriegen..


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Was aber keineswegs heißt dass alle HTCs mit einem GB RAM ein Update kriegen..


 
Sehr guter Punkt.  
Android 4.2 ist geil, die Lockscreen Widgets sind awesome! Das einzige was nervt, ist das, das locken das Handys mit 0,5sek Verzögerung passiert.


----------



## Papzt (14. November 2012)

Boah wie ich das S3 hasse. Ich hoffe die Telekom kommt mal aus dem arsch und schickt mir ein neues damit ich endlich von den kack stockrom wegkomme


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2012)

Bin ich der einzige der über Tapatalk nicht ins Android Hilfe Forum kommt?


----------



## Papzt (14. November 2012)

Komme auch nicht rein


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. November 2012)

Hm, die neueste beta von tapatalk will sich nicht installieren lassen... 
Kann leider auch keinen Screenshot hochladen, vom Administrator deaktiviert... 
Mfg


----------



## Lotz24 (14. November 2012)

Hey, ich habe ein Problem und zwar folgendes: Wenn ich Apps im Playstore kaufen will kann ich zwar o2 Konto belasten auswählen, aber der Button Akzeptieren&kaufen ist ausgegraut und somit kann ich keine Apps mehr kaufen. Früher ging is mal, hab auch schon in der build.prop nachgeschaut, scheint aber alles richtig eingetragen zu sein


----------



## Abufaso (14. November 2012)

Vielleicht hat o2 was umgestellt? 
Oder mal die Ur-Version des Play Store verwenden, von damals als er noch Android Market hieß.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat o2 was umgestellt?
> Oder mal die Ur-Version des Play Store verwenden, von damals als er noch Android Market hieß.


 
Glaub nicht das, dass 1. was bringt und 2. überhaupt noch möglich ist. Sobald du Internet hast updated der sich (außer du hast eine gehackte apk, wo es deaktiviert ist).


PS: Malkav hat sich Entschuldigt, den Thread wieder geöffnet und die Verwarnung zurück genommen.


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht mehr. Und es ging ja immerhin mal ohne Root


----------



## Lotz24 (15. November 2012)

War halt immer ganz praktisch, da ich kein Kreditkarte habe. Am ROM kanns auch nicht liegen hatte seit es nicht mehr geht schon ein paar verschiedene


----------



## Hardwell (15. November 2012)

Habs grade probiert bei mir gehts auch nicht mehr hab auch o2 als anbieter


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LG-Google-Ne...60922394827?pt=DE_Handy_s&hash=item2577b8e0cb Die haben wohl zu viel Geld.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> LG Google Nexus 4 16 GB NEU NEW OVP + Eu lightning shipping  + Paypal | eBay Die haben wohl zu viel Geld.


 
Krass. Ich muss nur das extra Shipping nach Deutschland zahlen.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. November 2012)

Nutzt ihr eigentlich sowas wie LBE Privacy Guard?

Einerseits finde ich die Idee ja super, selber die Rechte einschränken zu können, andererseits habe ich nur vertrauenswürdige Apps (Amazon, Facebook, Google, eBay, Audi, Glympse usw.) installiert, wo man davon ausgehen kann, dass die keinen Mist bauen. Also ist LBE nur eine weitere App im Hintergrund, die mein DHD langsamer macht.. 

Was soll ich machen, drauflassen, oder runterwerfen, weil eh nichts passieren wird?


----------



## Timsu (15. November 2012)

Hatte ich mal, doch unter Jellybean hat es bei mir nicht mehr so gut funktioniert.
Gibt es dazu überhaupt eine (OpenSource)Alternative welche noch regelmäßig aktualisiert wird?


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr eigentlich sowas wie LBE Privacy Guard?
> 
> Einerseits finde ich die Idee ja super, selber die Rechte einschränken zu können, andererseits habe ich nur vertrauenswürdige Apps (Amazon, Facebook, Google, eBay, Audi, Glympse usw.) installiert, wo man davon ausgehen kann, dass die keinen Mist bauen. Also ist LBE nur eine weitere App im Hintergrund, die mein DHD langsamer macht..
> 
> Was soll ich machen, drauflassen, oder runterwerfen, weil eh nichts passieren wird?


 
Installier Android 4.2, das hat eine eigene Security Suite.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. November 2012)

Wie denn


----------



## Whoosaa (15. November 2012)

Gibt's noch nicht für's DHD.. 

Weiß nicht. Des wurde auch 'ne Weile nicht mehr aktualisiert..


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gibt's noch nicht für's DHD..
> 
> Weiß nicht. Des wurde auch 'ne Weile nicht mehr aktualisiert..


 
Das ist natürlich Problematisch. 

Kann dir aber leider bei Security Suits nicht helfen, kann dir aber Empfehlen mal bei XDA rumzuschauen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

Wenn du die alle verkaufst kommt da bestimmt auch ordentlich was rum, bei den Preisen die ein 4 in der Bucht einbringen.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn du die alle verkaufst kommt da bestimmt auch ordentlich was rum, bei den Preisen die ein 4 in der Bucht einbringen.


 
Joa, ich lass sie, wie gesagt, von einem Kollegen in den USA verticken, wir teilen dann Fair den Gewinn auf. 

(Offiziell darf man die eigentlich gar nicht weiterverkaufen )


----------



## Abufaso (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, ich lass sie, wie gesagt, von einem Kollegen in den USA verticken,



Warum dort?


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Warum dort?


 
Weil sie in den USA gekauft sind, über den US Play Store. Habe im Deutschen leider keins bekommen, da habe ich es Abends bei den Ammis versucht ... und eigentlich gedacht das ich keines bekommen habe, bis ich Heute morgen 3 Mails bekommen habe, ich habe 3 Nexus 4 bestellt und solle es bestätigen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. November 2012)




----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

Die können aber auch erst in 3 Wochen kommen, da haben wohl vieles so eine Mitteilung von google in DE bekommen.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die können aber auch erst in 3 Wochen kommen, da haben wohl vieles so eine Mitteilung von google in DE bekommen.


 
Ja, zwei kommen in 3 Wochen, die anderen sofort. Habe grade die Meldungen bekommen -__-


----------



## Hardwell (16. November 2012)

dann kannst doch locker mal eins verschenken wenn du ehh 3 stück hast


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

new_devide schrieb:


> dann kannst doch locker mal eins verschenken wenn du ehh 3 stück hast


 
Nöö.


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2012)

Ich geb dir mein S3 dafür


----------



## Festplatte (16. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich geb dir mein S3 dafür


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2012)

Was mich gerne mal wissen würde ist: Wird mehr Geld durch Verkaufen von Apps oder mehr durch die Werbeeinblendungen verdient?


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was mich gerne mal wissen würde ist: Wird mehr Geld durch Verkaufen von Apps oder mehr durch die Werbeeinblendungen verdient?


 
Kommt 1. auf die App und 2. auf deine Marketing Strategie an. Pauschal kann man aber sagen, mit Werbung verdient man mehr.


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


>


 
Was denn?


----------



## Abufaso (16. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn?



Ich glaub er kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum du dein geiles S3 gegen ein Nexus4 tauschen willst


----------



## Festplatte (16. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub er kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum du dein geiles S3 gegen ein Nexus4 tauschen willst



Ganz genau!


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich glaub er kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum du dein geiles S3 gegen ein Nexus4 tauschen willst


Geil? Ich bin eher enttäuscht. Mein Galaxy S war geil, aber das jetzt ist eine Katastrophe. Performanceprobleme ohne Ende die ich selbst am Ende mit dem S nicht hatte, Qualitätsmängel noch und nöcher. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich wohl erst nächstes Jahr ein neues bekomme weil Samsung ewig nicht einsehen wollte dass sie sich um mein Display Problem kümmern müssen und so weiter.... also ich tausche gerne


----------



## Timsu (16. November 2012)

Selbst wenn es S3 und Nexus 4 (16GB) für den gleichen Preis gäbe, würde ich immer noch das Nexus bevorzugen


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es S3 und Nexus 4 (16GB) für den gleichen Preis gäbe, würde ich immer noch das Nexus bevorzugen


 
Dito. Auch wenn das Nexus teurer ist als das S3, würde ich es bevorzugen. 

Apropos: Mein Nexus 4 ist in den USA angekommen und wurde so eben von meinem Freund zu mir geschickt.


----------



## Timsu (16. November 2012)

Soll ich auf mein Nexus S in ein paar Tagen 4.2 flashen? (warscheinlich AOKP oder eine Art "Stock" Rom)
Oder ist das mittlerweile zu schwach dafür und werde einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust erfahren?


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Soll ich auf mein Nexus S in ein paar Tagen 4.2 flashen? (warscheinlich AOKP oder eine Art "Stock" Rom)
> Oder ist das mittlerweile zu schwach dafür und werde einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust erfahren?


 
Das Nexus S ist nicht mehr supported. Android 4.1.2 ist der letzte Release für das Nexus S.


----------



## Timsu (16. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Nexus S ist nicht mehr supported. Android 4.1.2 ist der letzte Release für das Nexus S.


 
Schon klar. Deshalb hab ich Stock Rom auch in Anführungszeichen geschrieben, meinte damit etwas welches AOSP ziemlich genau entspricht, die ganzen Zusatzfunktionen von AOKP oder Cyanogenmod brauch ich eigentlich gar nicht.

Aber was meinst du zu meiner eigentlichen Frage?


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Aber was meinst du zu meiner eigentlichen Frage?


 
Schwer zu sagen, aber könnte mir vorstellen das sich JBQ und konsorten schon was dabei gedacht haben, das Nexus S nicht mehr zu supporten. 


Ach ja, apropos AOSP: Nexus 4 ist jetzt in AOSP. Ging ja schnell, JBQ ist halt einfach awesome. 


Edit: 43$ Shipping von den Staaten zu mir. AUA! 
Tja, Express Shipping von Minnesota nach Deutschland.


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2012)

Bin ich froh wenn ich mein neues S3 habe. Vanilla und so Sachen wie Titanium, veränderbare Notificationbar,Vodoosound und vor allem App2SD fehlen doch extrem


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kommt 1. auf die App und 2. auf deine Marketing Strategie an. Pauschal kann man aber sagen, mit Werbung verdient man mehr.


 Ist irgendwie auch logisch, da die Version ohne Werbung irgendwas mit 3€ kosten bei Angry Birds und man bedenkt wie lange das ein paar spielen und damit entsprechend viele Einblendung haben.

Die Frage ist nur was soll man als App schreiben?


----------



## _VFB_ (16. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab eine Frage bezüglich dem internen Speicher meines Galaxy ace. Leider ist da ja der interne Speiche sehr spartanisch und deshalb muss ich ab und zu manche Apps löschen um neue zu Installiern. Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl das die nicht Restlos verschwinden. Kann man irgendwie vom Smartphone aus auf den internen Speicher zugreifen? Also auf alle Ordner die intern Gespeichert sind? 
Mein Ace hat übrigens 2.3.6


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

SD Maid ist eine empfehlenswerte App zum löschen von App Resten.

Nexus 4 ETA: 3 - 5 days! YAAAY! *Happy*


----------



## _VFB_ (16. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Bin grad noch am runterladen werde dann gleich mal berichten.


----------



## Abufaso (17. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich froh wenn ich mein neues S3 habe. Vanilla und so Sachen wie Titanium, veränderbare Notificationbar,



Kann man beim Vanilla Android des Nexus 4 ohne Custom ROM die Notificationbar verändern?


----------



## Papzt (17. November 2012)

Weiß nicht hatte noch kein Nexus Gerät


----------



## Hardwell (17. November 2012)

Ich hab mal n paar grundsätzliche Fragen:

Wenn ich mein SGS3 mit odin roote dann hab ich doch noch die stock rom droben oder?
Und wenn vorher ein branding vorhanden war ist dieses nach dem flashen auch noch vorhanden?? und wird durch den root die firmware geändert?


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2012)

"rooten" heißt nichts anderes als das Admin Konto frei zu schalten. An der Software an sich ändert sich damit nichts.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. November 2012)

Wenn er einen "Root" Kernel aufflasht (Odin) ändert sich sehr wohl was, nämlich der Kernel selbst. 

Die Rom bleibt unberührt, wenn du kein Branding haben willst, lädst du die dir "DBT" Firmware und flasht sie anschließend per CWM (im Rootkernel enthalten).


----------



## Hardwell (17. November 2012)

ok danke für die erklärung 

werd mein s3 erst mal nur rooten und branding entfernen und custom rom kommt vielleicht später dran

edit: rooten hat ohne probleme funktioniert


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Kann man beim Vanilla Android des Nexus 4 ohne Custom ROM die Notificationbar verändern?


 
Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## Papzt (17. November 2012)

Ach wie schön. Mit nem Anwalt drohen klappt immer wieder  jetzt kann ich mein S3 doch flashen und bekomme trotzdem ein neues


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2012)

Die spinnen doch:Blitzversand!!! Google Nexus 4 16gb SOFORT LIEFERBAR!!! | eBay 
und Nexus 4 Teardown - iFixit
Es hat einen LTE Chip ! 














Aber keine Antenne


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die spinnen doch:Blitzversand!!! Google Nexus 4 16gb SOFORT LIEFERBAR!!! | eBay


 
LOL! 
Naja, ich sollte mich nicht Beschweren, zahle letzendlich auch über 400€ für mein Nexus 4. Alleine 43$ für Express Shipping von den USA nach Deutschland. 

Muss mir unbedingt eine Induktionslade Stations kaufen, kann ja den Stecker aus den Staaten nicht nutzen


----------



## Hardwell (17. November 2012)

Wieso kaufst dir des nexus  denn nicht gleich in germany?


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2012)

Er hat keins bekommen 

2 negative Punkte an Android:
-Updates
- Bezahlmöglichkeiten
und das die GUis Hersteller bezogen sind gehört da imho auch noch zu.


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2012)

new_devide schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst dir des nexus  denn nicht gleich in germany?


 
Du Witzbold. 




> -Updates
> - Bezahlmöglichkeiten



Also ich bekomme Updates sobald sie raus sind, also da ist auch kein Apple oder Microsoft schneller.


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2012)

Hier stand mist


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme Updates sobald sie raus sind, also da ist auch kein Apple oder Microsoft schneller.


 Gerechnet auf alle Geräte wird das aber auch aufgrund von nicht funktionierender SW zum Problem.


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gerechnet auf alle Geräte wird das aber auch aufgrund von nicht funktionierender SW zum Problem.


 
Liegt aber nicht an Android, liegt an Samsungs TouchWiz Shit, HTCs Sense Shit, Motorola MotoBlur Shit etc


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2012)

Tja wenn du kein Nexus hast, hast du kein Nexus!


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Tja wenn du kein Nexus hast, hast du kein Nexus!


 
Ja, so ist es. 
Ich konnte TouchWiz und so noch nie nachvollziehen, fand Stock schon immer besser. 

Ich kann mich noch errinern wie Stock 2.3 rauskam und wir alle fanden das es so extrem geil aussieht.  Das würde heute auch keiner mehr sagen.
Kann mich auch noch errinern, wie ich noch auf 1.6 rum gegumpelt bin und mich auf den 2.1 release wie ein kleines Kind gefreut habe.


----------



## ile (18. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so ist es.
> Ich konnte TouchWiz und so noch nie nachvollziehen, fand Stock schon immer besser.
> 
> Ich kann mich noch errinern wie Stock 2.3 rauskam und wir alle fanden das es so extrem geil aussieht.  Das würde heute auch keiner mehr sagen.
> Kann mich auch noch errinern, wie ich noch auf 1.6 rum gegumpelt bin und mich auf den 2.1 release wie ein kleines Kind gefreut habe.



Naja, optisch finde ich Sense seit jeher am besten.


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Naja, optisch finde ich Sense seit jeher am besten.


 
Persönliche Präferenz. 
Sense ist das geringste übel von den ganzen Hersteller Oberflächen, trotzdem bevorzuge ich Stock Android seit jeher und werde es auch weiterhin tun.


----------



## Timsu (18. November 2012)

Sony finde ich auch ganz gut, da gibt es auch nur geringe Änderungen zum Stock Android.


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Sony finde ich auch ganz gut, da gibt es auch nur geringe Änderungen zum Stock Android.


 
Der Launcher von Sony ist ganz cool, mit diesen Wobble Effekten.


----------



## kaepernickus (18. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Sony finde ich auch ganz gut, da gibt es auch nur geringe Änderungen zum Stock Android.


 
Stimmt Sony und Motorola versuchen sich in letzter Zeit an (durchwegs guten) Vanilla-nahen Versionen.
Bei Googlerola auch nicht wirklich überraschend.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2012)

Du soll zwischen Google und Motorola keine zusammenarbeit bestehen.


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2012)

Auch wenn ich Turbosnakes aussage nicht ganz verstehe ... zwischen Motorola und Google sieht man nicht wirklich zusammen arbeit. Was imho total Sinnfrei ist! Warum hat Google Motorola bzw Motorola Mobility gekauft


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2012)

Das sollte Nur heißen.

Ich vermute wegen den Patenten.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Ich glaube auch. Motorola war ein reiner "Patenkauf" von Google. Die hatten einfach einige die in dem ganzen Streit mit Apple praktisch waren von daher kam denen das wohl nur recht.

Motorola hat früher einmal ganz gute Handys gebaut... Aber so richtig Fuß auf dem Smartphonemarkt kriegen die nicht gefasst. Ich mag die Gerät vom Design her wirklich gerne und auch die Verarbeitung sucht Konkurenz. Aber z. B. das MotoBlur... absolute Katastrophe in meinen Augen.

Vlt. bessert sich das ja noch mit den neuen Geräten. Das RazrI finde ich Bildschön muss ich gestehen und der Intel dadrin scheint ja viele andere bessere Prozessoren platt zu machen eben weil die Aufgaben nicht verteilt werden müssen...

Ich muss mich nebenbei auch mal ("leider") als LG Fan im Smartphone Markt outen... (zumindest Design und Verarbeitungstechnisch...)


----------



## Papzt (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich nebenbei auch mal ("leider") als LG Fan im Smartphone Markt outen... (zumindest Design und Verarbeitungstechnisch...)


 Du armer, aber auch solche Leute akzeptieren wir hier


----------



## Whoosaa (19. November 2012)

Gerade noch so.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Ich habs mir gedacht 

Mir gefällt halt Design und Verarbeitung dermaßen gut, dass ich nicht anders kann. Das mit den Updates ist rotz...
Aber da für das P880 jetzt ein Dev gefunden wurde der den Bootloader entsperren soll (und hoffentlich schafft er es) werden hoffentlich bald schöne Custom-Roms kommen mit Jb oder neuer.  

Ich könnte ja nu groß und breit Aufächern warum ich die anderen Hersteller nicht mag aber... neeeee^^


----------



## Whoosaa (19. November 2012)

Erzähl ruhig, momentan gibt's hier ja eh nichts anderes zu diskutieren.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Ok... wenn schon so gefragt wird^^

Ich mach einfach mal eine Aufstellung was mich in meinen Augen an anderen Herstellern stört.

*Samsung:* Die Verarbeitung und das Design. In *MEINEN* Augen sieht Samsung einfach Billig aus und sind für mich eine Haptische Katastrophe. Das S3 ist seinem Abgerundeten Ecken und dem ganzen "glänze"-Plastik ist absolut schrecklich. (Bei den älteren geht es ja noch... aber vor allem das S3 wirkt für mich alles nur nicht hochwertig) Und ja ich hatte die Geräte schon oft genug in der Hand.
Ebenfalls gefallen mir die Displays nicht. Amoled ist zwar schön und gut aber ich finde die Farben wirken unnatürlich weil sie so stark 'strahlen'.
Vorteile hat Samsung wiederrum beim Support bzw. bei der Update Politik.

*HTC:* Gibts nicht viel zu sagen... naja. Design schön, Optik schön, Verarbeitung auch schön. ABER: Fest verbaute Akkus. Ich kaufe mir KEIN Handy mit fest verbauten Akku. Das ist und wahr immer so. Außerdem gefällt mir Sense einfach nicht so gut. Es wirkt für mich so... "klickibunt" und viel zu verspielt.

*Sony:* Kann ich ehrlich nicht so viel zu sagen. Aber Design ist nicht meins und die Oberfläche auch nicht. Ebenfalls hat mich bei den Xperia Modellen immer ganz derbe dieser dicke Plastik(?)-Balken unten gestört wo Xperia draufsteht. Das Handy wirkt für mich extrem klobig dafür und Auch die Art und Weise wie man die Softkeys drücken muss war nicht meins...

*Huawei:* Ich muss gestehen: Hatte ich außer das Honour noch keines in der Hand. Für mich ist der Hersteller noch sehr neu. Und mir gefällt die Vanilla-Oberfläche von Android nicht so ganz gut. Mir fehlen einfach ein paar Funktionen die andere Hersteller liefern. (Ordner im App-Drawer) - Und Sekundärlauncher sind für mich keine Alternative.

*ZTE:*  Haben wir nicht, kriegen wir nicht, wollen wir auch gar nicht haben.  Ne - findet man hier in D-Land ja fast nirgends.

Und damit die Übersicht komplett ist auch:
*Apple:* Naja... Apple halt. Ich bin ein Technik-Frend und sehe nicht ein für "weniger" Hardware, mehr Geld zu bezahlen nur weil Apple draufsteht und die Verarbeitung angeblich so hoch ist.
Das Design finde ich aber doch sehr schön. Mir gefällt das Minimalistische.
Komischerweise muss ich gestehen: Ich würde mir einen iMac holen wenn ich das Geld hätte... fragt mich nicht warum ist irgendwie einfach so. Auch wenn die Preis-/Leistungstechnisch eine Katastrophe sind. 

So und nun die Gründe warum ich mir LG kaufe:

Mir gefällt die Verarbeitung sehr gut. Aus meiner Sicht haben wenige Hersteller die Qualität die LG momentan hat. Natürlich gibt es Probleme. (Staub unterm Display beim 4X HD z.B.) aber wenn jemand sagt andere Hersteller haben das nicht gehört der gegen die Wand geknallt. 
Das Design ist für mich einfach unschlagbar. Die passende Mischung aus Eleganz und "Schlichtheit". Ich selbst habe das 4X HD. Es ist für mich das Momentan schönste Handy auf dem Markt. Auch die Rückseite mit der Leichten "Riffel"-Optik gefällt mir sehr gut.
Leider ist die Rückseite trotz eben dieser Optik nicht sehr Rutschfest. Da ich mein Handy aber immer aus der Handytasche nehme und es darauf lege ist das nicht weiter schlimm. Auch weil ich ein "2-Handy" Handyhalter bin. 

Naja... jetzt zum großen Punkt bei LG: Diese bescheuerte Update-Politik. Ich weiß nicht ob die da Affen oder Gorillas in der Abteilung haben aber die kriegen nix auf die Reihe. (Wobei man sagen muss mit dem 4X HD ist es besser geworden! Bald gibt es das Update V10G (das mittlerweile 6te wenn ich micht nicht irre)).
Andere Hersteller hauen die Updates wirklich schnell raus. LG kriegt es aber einfach nicht auf die reihe. Beispiel: Die absolute Vollkatastrophe des 2X bzw. Optimus Speed.
Der Support ist auch nicht so der Ware... aber das kommt immer darauf an was ist. Mal ist er Super, dann wieder nicht. Ist wohl bei jedem Hersteller so.

Ich selbst finde es Schade, dass das 4X HD z. B. so verschrien wird. Gut... das kommt durch den Vorgänger (den ich BTW auch hatte -> Damals wusste ich das alles noch nicht war mein erstes Smartphone)
Das 4X HD ist von Werk aus ein gutes Handy was flüssig läuft (manchmal sogar flüssiger als das SIII) und gut Verarbeitet ist. Die Akkulaufzeit ist gut und auch sonst alles super. LG hat sich viel einfach durch ihre Update- und Informationspolitik kaputt gemacht.
Deswegen finde ich es ein wenig Schade das man Online z. B. nur Tests ala: "S3 gegen iPhone 5" "One X gegen iPhone 5" etc. findet. Das 4X was noch immer eines der stärksten geräte auf dem Markt ist wird aber ignoriert. Durch die Tatsache, die ich verstehen kann, LG und das 2X.

____________________________

So... müsste fertig sein. Wenn fragen auftreten oder noch wer was wissen will soll er mich fragen. 

Ich betone noch einmal: Das hier ist *MEINE* Meinung. Ich habe einen Eigenständigen Geschmack und entscheide nach Kriterien die mir wichtig sind. Da muss ich halt mal ein paar Monate länger auf ein Update warten oder so.

Es gibt bestimmt Personen die meine Meinung nun nicht akzeptieren: Ist gerechtfertigt. Aber dann soll er das bitte vernünftig formulieren und mir nicht mit "Ey Alda! Was erzählst fürn Schxxx!" oder so kommen. 

Grüße
Razr


----------



## Whoosaa (19. November 2012)

Klingt alles ganz richtig so. Mir gefällt halt im Gegensatz dazu das farbenfrohe/verspielte an Sense - wie ich schon mal schrieb, ich schaue lieber ein fröhlich farbenfrohes Handy an, als z.B. eher langweiliges Android Vanilla. 
Aber ja, könnte man jahrelang drüber diskutieren. (Und eigentlich machen wir ja nichts anderes hier. ) 
Momentan ist jedenfalls nichts auf dem Markt, was mich in der Art anspricht, dass ich viel Geld dafür ausgeben würde, darum bleibe ich vorerst beim DHD.. meins hat vor ein paar Tagen sein Update auf ICS bekommen. 
Und anscheinend ist auch schon ein Jellybean Sense ROM in the making.. 
JB Vanilla wäre schon verfügbar, aber is eben nichts für mich.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Geht mir aber ähnlich. Ich würde mir sofort ein Nexus holen. Aber mir gefällt die Vanilla einfach nicht.
Das ist der Grund warum ich keine "Google" Geräte kaufe. Auf einem Tablet ist das was anderes. Aber auf dem Handy gefällt mir Vanilla einfach nicht so...

Hauptgrund: Ordner im App-Drawer. Ohne dem geht halt gar nichts wie schon erwähnt. 

Das Nexus 4 z. B. ist absolut ein Traum für mich... aber halt Vanilla UI >_<


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Was ist denn dein Problem mit einem Launcher wie Go Launcher EX?


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Ich habe bei meinem alten Handy (Das Optimus Speed) nur mit Custom-Roms gearbeitet. Von daher hatte ich eigentlich alle Launcher durch (Go, Launcher Pro, Retina, Launcher7, AWP, etc.) und keiner hat mir von der funktionalität oder den Möglichkeiten gefallen.

Beim Go Launcher hat mich z. B. immer tierisch diese 3 Reiter im App-Drawer gestört.

Der AWP Launcher läuft (soweit ich mich erinnere) Im App-Drawer Menü patout nicht Flüssig und Launcher Pro hatte mir zu wenig Sachen die ich explizit einstellen konnte.

Es ist nicht so das ich sage "Nö, weil wegen ist so!" Ich hatte alle einmal durch und keiner hat mir so gefallen, dass ichs sagen konnte: "Dat isset!"

Von daher hab ich damals sogar lieber Vanilla UI benutzt anstatt einen Launcher.


----------



## Festplatte (19. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Problem mit einem Launcher wie Go Launcher EX?


 
Der GO Launcher EX ist blöd, der frisst viel zu viel Leistung!  Ich finde z.B. den Apex Launcher um einiges besser!


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Ich finde Apex auch besser, aber er wollte Ordner im App-Drawer.
Wenn man sein Smartphone aber schon eine Weile hat, finde ich die normale alphabetische Sortierung des Stock/Apex/etc. Launchers besser.

Beim iPhone Launcher Go-Launcher EX kann man Ordner erstellen und er ist ziemlich gut anpassbar, ich hatte ihn schon eine Weile nicht mehr, aber ich glaube man konnte auch diese 3 Reiter anpassen.


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Hauptgrund: Ordner im App-Drawer. Ohne dem geht halt gar nichts wie schon erwähnt.
> 
> Das Nexus 4 z. B. ist absolut ein Traum für mich... aber halt Vanilla UI >_<


Tja. Das geht sehr wohl, aber da du ja irgendwie keine alternativen zum stock launcher nutzen willst (warum auch immer .. ergibt für mich einfach keinen Sinn) wirst du wohl kein Nexus 4 deswegen kaufen. Finde es echt interessant was manche Menschen für Gründe finden.

Aus deinem Post ist mir jetzt nicht klar geworden, welche Oberfläche du gerne nutzt? Klang so als hättest du gegen alle was ...


Ach ja, meine Meinung zu LG: Bullshit! Der größte Mist auf dem Markt, das erste Handy was mir von denen gefällt ist das Nexus 4. Das P990 zum Beispiel ist eines der Häßlichsten Smartphones auf der Erde, der Fiat Multipla unter den Handys. Allerdings ist das ja noch zu Verkraften wenn die Software gut wäre .. was sie nicht ist. Die ist genau so Müll. Wieder P990 als beispiel, Tegra 2, erstes Dual Core phone. Mit der Performance, da ist selbst Pattricks Stein Haustier schneller. 
Das größe zum Schluss: Die Verarbeitungs Qualität. Ein Witz. Schlechter geht es nicht. Ich kenne, keine Lüge, 4 Personen die haben sich ein LG Smartphone gekauft. Alle behandeln ihre Smartphones gut. Jedoch musste jeder durchschnittlich das Telefon 4 mal wegen Defekten Einsenden. Der Rekord, von einem Schulkollegen, liegt bei 7 mal. Absolutes NoGo.

Ich kaufe das Nexus 4 nur, weil Google und Nexus drauf steht. Hoffe das Google da ihre Finger im Spiel hat und regelmäßig Qualitätskontrollen durchführt.




> Ich finde Apex auch besser, aber er wollte Ordner im App-Drawer.


Kannst mit Nova Kategories erstellen (wie Apps und Widgets) ist ja im prinzip das selbe.




> (Go, Launcher Pro, Retina, Launcher7, AWP, etc.


Launcher Pro ist alt.
Retina ist alt.
Launcher7 ist alt.
AWP Launcher ist alt.

Try:*
Nova Launcher
Apex Launcher
Trebuchet




> meins hat vor ein paar Tagen sein Update auf ICS bekommen.


Mensch. Bist ja nur zwei OS Updates hinter mir.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Beim Go Launcher hat mich z. B. immer tierisch diese 3 Reiter im App-Drawer gestört.


 die 3 Reiter kann man doch ausblenden


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Ging damals noch nicht.  Wie gesagt seitdem ich das P880 habe und alles Einwandfrei funktioniert habe ich keine Launcher mehr benutzt.

Auf dem P990 hatte ich die Launcher drauf. Das ist aber auch schon eine weile her: Von daher ist mir klar das die "alt" sind. Damals waren sie aber eben noch aktuell.

Apex war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch ziemlich unausgereift.
Nova muss ich gestehen kannte ich da noch nicht.
Trebuchet ist dem Vanilla UI recht ähnlich (zumindest war es noch so wo ich ihn benutzt habe - oder verwechsel ich den nun?)

Ich benutze gerne die Oberflächen welche von den Herstellern selbst kommen, wenn sie denn gut sind. Das hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen, tut mir leid.
Die UI 3.0 von LG gefällt mir sehr gut. Touchwiz geht auch in Ordnung.

Das mit der Verarbeitung ist halt wie gesagt ansichtssache.  Den einen gefällt es den anderen nicht.
Kurze frage: Hattest du selbst schon ein LG Phone oder ist das alles nur so: "Hab ich von Freunden gehört!"? - Früher war LG einfach ein Billig-Hersteller das ist wahr. Das hat sich aber (zumindest in manchen Punkten) geändert.

Ich hatte das P990 ja wie gesagt auch: Es war bei mir Verarbeitungstechnisch Einwandfrei. Hatte nie Probleme damit.

Das LG bei dem P990 allerdings bei der Software den Hinterletzten Ramsch gemacht hat ist aber ein Fakt... Ich habe meines auch nur "benutzen" können durch Custom-Roms und Mods. (Dann war es aber auch wirklich richtig schnell!) Ansonsten war das Teil wirklich unbrauchbar. (Angeblich ist es seit dem letzten Mini-Update besser geworden, das weiß ich aber halt nicht mehr besitze es nicht mehr)

Ich mache nochmal deutlich: Ich habe Sehr viele Launcher probiert. Und keiner hat mir so gefallen in den Funktionen oder anderen Gebieten, dass ich ihn Dauerhaft hätte nutzen können! Dadurch, dass ich das P990 dann aber abgegeben habe kenne ich mich in den letzten Monaten halt nicht mehr mit Launcher aus. Man muss deswegen meinen Post auf die älteren Versionen der Launcher übertragen. Wie die alle aktuell sind kann ich nicht sagen.

Da ich nun das 4X HD habe was (wie gesagt aus meiner Sicht und meinen Erfahrungen und Erfahrungsberichten) gut Verarbeitet ist und wirklich einwandfrei und flüssig läuft sehe ich keinen Grund dazu mir ein neues Handy anzuschaffen. Dennoch schaue ich mir Tests an und sage: "Ist ein schönes Handy, würde ich mir kaufen!"

Ich begebe mich mal nun auf Glatteis, wenn ich sagen würde. Ich finde es ein Stück weit "Schade" das LG so verschrien wird. (Auch wenn ich es verstehen kann) Die alten Handys waren eine absolute Katastrophe. Verarbeitung, System etc. echt mies.
Die neueren aber mit der UI 3.0 und so sind wirklich gut geworden. Es gibt Dinge die ich nicht leiden kann und das ist z. B. auch: Über Hersteller Urteilen obwohl man das Gerät nie in der Hand hatte geschweigedenn es ein wenig länger benutzt hat.
So gibt es z. B. auch Online Bewertungen vom P880 die einfach nur aus "LG halt... nur 1 Stern!" bestehen.
(Das will ich hier aber natürlich keinen Unterstellen!)

Allerdings gibt es auch sachen die ich nicht verstehe... z. B. das L3... ich meine WTF? Was soll der Krams?



EDIT:

Ich selbst rege mich ja genauso über die nicht vorhanden Updates bei LG auf wie viele andere. Wenn das nicht (halbwegs) besser wird als es ist wird es auch mein letztes LG Phone sein. 
Aber da in meinen Kaufkriterien andere Sachen halt über "Updatepolitik" stehen ist es wieder ein LG geworden.


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Apex war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch ziemlich unausgereift.
> Nova hatte ich mal kurz war auch nicht ganz meins.
> Trebuchet ist dem Vanilla UI recht ähnlich (zumindest war es noch so wo ich ihn benutzt habe)


 
Alle drei basieren auf dem selben Launcher, dem stock aus AOSP. 




> Ich benutze gerne die Oberflächen welche von den Herstellern selbst kommen, wenn sie denn gut sind.


Schade, das keine wirklich gut ist. 




> Das mit der Verarbeitung ist halt wie gesagt ansichtssache.  Den einen gefällt es den anderen nicht.
> Kurze frage: Hattest du selbst schon ein LG Phone oder ist das alles nur so: "Hab ich von Freunden gehört!"? - Früher war LG einfach ein Billig-Hersteller das ist war. Das hat sich aber (zumindest in manchen Punkten) geändert.


Das mit der ansichtssache musst du mir erklären? Entweder hält dein Telefon zwei Jahre ohne Defekte oder nicht. Das ist für mich irgendwie ein fakt 

"Habe ich bei Freunden live erlebt" (weil ich z.B das Handy gekauft habe für einen). 
Hatte selber noch kein LG Phone, jedoch hatte ich schon so ziemlich jedes Android Phone in den Händen. Mir gefiel LG bisher nicht, das erste was mir, vom aussehen, gefällt ist das Nexus 4. 

Muss mich noch mal verbessern, das Optimus G ist auch relativ weit oben auf der Liste der Häßlichsten Smartphones. Habe mir grade nochmal das 4X HD angeschaut .. sachma .. baut LG nur häßliche Smartphones? 
(Soll nicht so wirken als würde ich LG runter machen. Samsung mit ihren Plastikbombern, und dem S3, ist genau so ganz oben in der Liste vertreten )




> gut Verarbeitet


Will ja nichts sagen, aber das sieht man als normal user meistens nicht (so lange du dein Telefon nicht in alle einzelteile zerlegst und alle genau anschaust). Wollen wir aber hoffen das LG da nachgelegt hat, wenn ich mir schon das Nexus 4 gekauft habe. 


Edit: Motorola und HTC bauen geile Smartphones! Habe ja immer auf ein Motorola oder HTC Nexus gehofft. ;(


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

> Alle drei basieren auf dem selben Launcher, dem stock aus AOSP.



Das erklärt warum die Dinger sich so ähnlich sehen.  Das die alle irgendwo rauf basieren wusste ich aber jetzt nicht genau worauf.



> Schade, das keine wirklich gut ist.



Da haben wir dann wieder die Ansichtssache 



> Das mit der ansichtssache musst du mir erklären? Entweder hält dein  Telefon zwei Jahre ohne Defekte oder nicht. Das ist für mich irgendwie  ein fakt
> 
> "Habe ich bei Freunden live erlebt" (weil ich z.B das Handy gekauft habe für einen).
> Hatte selber noch kein LG Phone, jedoch hatte ich schon so ziemlich  jedes Android Phone in den Händen. Mir gefiel LG bisher nicht, das erste  was mir, vom aussehen, gefällt ist das Nexus 4.
> ...



Was ich mit "Ansichtssache" meine ist mit auch (fällt für mich unter Verarbeitung) Haptik: Wie lässt sich das Teil in die Griffel nehmen und wie fühlt es sich an. Liegt es Rutschfest in den Fingern und anderes. Und da ist es bei vielen Personen halt wieder anders. 
Ich selbst kann mein 4X gut in den Händen halten, Freunde sagen mir dann aber widerrum: "Hrmpf geht gar nicht!" und wieder andere sagen: "Jap! Das gefällt mir sehr gut!"

Aber du hast recht der reine Punkt Verarbeitung ist natürlich was anderes. 

Und das mit dem Häßlich: Da haben wir die Geschmackssache.  Das gleiche kann ich sagen wenn ich mir Samsung angucke. Immer wenn ich ein Samsung sehe denke ich mir: "Gabs in Asien wieder billiges Plastik im Angebot?"  oder "Wird hässlich jetzt irgendwie Mainstream?" 



> Will ja nichts sagen, aber das sieht man als normal user meistens nicht  (so lange du dein Telefon nicht in alle einzelteile zerlegst und alle  genau anschaust). Wollen wir aber hoffen das LG da nachgelegt hat, wenn  ich mir schon das Nexus 4 gekauft habe.



Das ist mir klar. 
Ich nehm ein Handy ja auch nicht einfach die Hand uns sage "BAM! Was ne Verarbeitung!" Bei mir kommt die Tatsache "gute Verarbeitung" an: 

Wie sitzen die Bauteile?
Sitzen die Knöpfe fest in ihren "Läufen"
Sind Spaltmaße vorhanden und wenn ja wie groß?
Woraus besteht der ganze Sch*** eigentlich insgesamt?
Geschraubt oder Verklebt?
Wie ist der Bildschirm verbaut?
Was für eine Art Glas wird benutzt?
Wo und wie wurde der Lautsprecher integriert?
Und natürlich: Ist dat wat da glänzt auch wirklich Gold. 

Da mir leider einfach die passenden Werkzeuge fehlen meine Handys bis aufs kleinste zu zerschrauben kann ich das nicht machen. Aber ich buddel halt wirklich so gut wie alle Foren durch mit der Verarbeitung.
Und wenn man sich das anschaut ist es halt: Jedes Handy hat beim Start Kinderkrankheiten. Das 4X HD hatte teilweise Staub unterm Glas, das S3 hatte dieses "Riss im Display" Problem und andere Hersteller haben da auch Zicken. 

BTW:
Ich muss gestehen dein Zweiter Post ist eher meins. Ich kann zwar gut mit Kritik umgehen und nehme sie auch an und lese mir das durch aber dein erster Post kam (vlt. stell ich mich auch nur an ) ein wenig so "HRMPF WASN IDIOT!" vor^^
Ist nicht bös gemeint  Nur meine Meinung  Ich bin vlt. auch einfach nur ein viel zu sehr ein "YAY!" Mensch 

Das Samsung im meinen Augen Katastrophe ist kommt auch durch Erfahrung (selbes System) Kauf für andere. Dann soll ich da mal Updates aufspielen und Vor- und Nachteile nennen und einfach das Handy erklären.
Klar empfehle ich auch mal Samsung Handys, wenn die Anforderungen passen. Aber ich hatte schon oft genug das Problem wo ich gesagt habe "Ja... kannste dir kaufen!" Und dann kam er nen paar Wochen später mit: "Meine Güte... XXX bei dem Samsung ist ja ne Katastrophe!"


Lustig finde ich immer diese Art von Leuten die mir sagen: "Alta! Das Handy ist so schlecht verarbeitet! Das ist mir nur einmal auf Beton gefallen und hat jetzt die Spiderman-App!"


----------



## Papzt (19. November 2012)

Also eine Sache weiß ich sicher, nämlich dass mein nächstes ein Nexus wird. Egal von welchem Hersteller. Hoffe nur, wenn es wieder ein Samsung sein sollte, dass es dann nicht so ein billigschrott ist wie das S3


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Da haben wir dann wieder die Ansichtssache


Die ist toll, nech? 




Razr255 schrieb:


> Was ich mit "Ansichtssache" meine ist mit auch (fällt für mich unter Verarbeitung) Haptik: Wie lässt sich das Teil in die Griffel nehmen und wie fühlt es sich an. Liegt es Rutschfest in den Fingern und anderes. Und da ist es bei vielen Personen halt wieder anders.


Ja, finde z.B für meine griffel ein Note zu groß, andere wiederum genau Perfekt.



Razr255 schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Häßlich: Da haben wir die Geschmackssache.  Das gleiche kann ich sagen wenn ich mir Samsung angucke. Immer wenn ich ein Samsung sehe denke ich mir: "Gabs in Asien wieder billiges Plastik im Angebot?"  oder "Wird hässlich jetzt irgendwie Mainstream?"


Auf jeden fall. Mir gefallen Haptisch / vom Aussehen her einfach die Nexiis, HTCs und Motorolas, anderen wiedererum die Samsung oder LGs.



Das ist mir klar. 
Ich nehm ein Handy ja auch nicht einfach die Hand uns sage "BAM! Was ne Verarbeitung!" Bei mir kommt die Tatsache "gute Verarbeitung" an: 



Razr255 schrieb:


> Wie sitzen die Bauteile?
> Sitzen die Knöpfe fest in ihren "Läufen"
> Sind Spaltmaße vorhanden und wenn ja wie groß?
> Woraus besteht der ganze Sch*** eigentlich insgesamt?
> ...


Stimm ich dir vollkommen zu! Das ist auch ein punkt von Verarbeitung, die muss natürlich auch stimmen. Das kleine Fehler vorkommen, lässt sich nicht verhindern, ist auch nur Technik. Hoffentlich ist das beim Nexus 4 nicht so, kb meines einzuschicken. 



Razr255 schrieb:


> BTW:
> Ich muss gestehen dein Zweiter Post ist eher meins. Ich kann zwar gut mit Kritik umgehen und nehme sie auch an und lese mir das durch aber dein erster Post kam (vlt. stell ich mich auch nur an ) ein wenig so "HRMPF WASN IDIOT!" vor^^
> Ist nicht bös gemeint  Nur meine Meinung  Ich bin vlt. auch einfach nur ein viel zu sehr ein "YAY!" Mensch


HaHa. Bist auch korrekt, kannst dich hier öfters blicken lassen. 



Razr255 schrieb:


> Das Samsung im meinen Augen Katastrophe ist kommt auch durch Erfahrung (selbes System) Kauf für andere. Dann soll ich da mal Updates aufspielen und Vor- und Nachteile nennen und einfach das Handy erklären.
> Klar empfehle ich auch mal Samsung Handys, wenn die Anforderungen passen. Aber ich hatte schon oft genug das Problem wo ich gesagt habe "Ja... kannste dir kaufen!" Und dann kam er nen paar Wochen später mit: "Meine Güte... XXX bei dem Samsung ist ja ne Katastrophe!"


Samsung hat sich aber zu diesem Plastikbomber Image hin entwickelt, das Galaxy S, Galaxy SII und Galaxy Nexus sind absolut geniale Telefone und waren ihrer Zeit ungeschlagen (gut, das S3 ist auch ungeschlagen, zumindest von Verkauf. Aussehen und Haptik sind ... bäh)




Razr255 schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich immer diese Art von Leuten die mir sagen: "Alta! Das Handy ist so schlecht verarbeitet! Das ist mir nur einmal auf Beton gefallen und hat jetzt die Spiderman-App!"


*zum iPhone schiel* Sollte mich aber vielleicht nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, das Nexus 4 ist auch vollständig aus Glas. 




Papzt schrieb:


> Also eine Sache weiß ich sicher, nämlich dass mein nächstes ein Nexus wird. Egal von welchem Hersteller. Hoffe nur, wenn es wieder ein Samsung sein sollte, dass es dann nicht so ein billigschrott ist wie das S3


 
HTC oder Motorola. Das Nexus One ist einfach immer noch mein Lieblings Nexus!


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Bei mir wird es als nächsten wohl auch ein Nexus, wenn sich andere Hersteller nicht bessern.  Dann "muss" ich halte mit Vanilla leben. Gewöhnungszeit und dann passt das wohl...



> Ja, finde z.B für meine griffel ein Note zu groß, andere wiederum genau Perfekt.


Das kenn ich. Ich hatte vor einigen Tagen das Note II in der Hand und hab wirklich gedacht: "So.. jetzt nen Messer und nen Brot und ich kann schmieren!"



> Samsung hat sich aber zu diesem Plastikbomber Image hin entwickelt, das  Galaxy S, Galaxy SII und Galaxy Nexus sind absolut geniale Telefone und  waren ihrer Zeit ungeschlagen (gut, das S3 ist auch ungeschlagen,  zumindest von Verkauf. Aussehen und Haptik sind ... bäh)


Genau das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen o_O
Früher hatte ich (gaaanz früher) auch mal Samsungs. Die waren immer super! Aber irgendwie... ich weiß nicht. Was mich vor allem stört ist dieses ganze "glänzende" (hab ich ja schon einmal erwähnt) Die Rückseite sieht einfach billig aus finde ich. Ich bin eher ein Fan von Matt^^



> HaHa. Bist auch korrekt, kannst dich hier öfters blicken lassen.


Alles klar dann habt ihr mich hier jetzt an der Backe! Muahaha *hust*


Beim Nexus 4 bzw. bei 4.2 gibt es ja nun keinen Dezember. Heißt auch kein Weltuntergang  Man kann ja in den Kontakten nicht den Dezember auswählen 



> *zum iPhone schiel* Sollte mich aber vielleicht nicht so weit aus dem  Fenster lehnen, das Nexus 4 ist auch vollständig aus Glas.


Find mal ein "normales" Smartphone was icht beim ersten Fall Riss oder so hat. Das wird schwierig...
Mein altes P990 hatte auf der Rückseite auch Kratzer... ich weiß bis heute nicht wo die Herkommen! Könnte zwar am 1. Mai gelegen haben aber da weiß ich alles von!... Angeblich


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Find mal ein "normales" Smartphone was icht beim ersten Fall Riss oder so hat. Das wird schwierig...


 Mein Nexus S ist mir schon mindestens fünf mal aus "Handhöhe" auf Beton oder Fliesenboden gefallen: außer ein paar Kratzer im Rahmen nichts passiert


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es als nächsten wohl auch ein Nexus, wenn sich andere Hersteller nicht bessern.  Dann "muss" ich halte mit Vanilla leben. Gewöhnungszeit und dann passt das wohl...


Das tolle ist, Vanilla kannst du ja so anpassen wie du möchtest. CM drauf, Theme Engine in den Play Store eingegeben und du hast auswahl zwischen 200 exzellenten Themes (nur als Beispiel, es geht noch viel mehr).



Razr255 schrieb:


> Alles klar dann habt ihr mich hier jetzt an der Backe! Muahaha *hust*


Muahahaha! 




Razr255 schrieb:


> Beim Nexus 4 bzw. bei 4.2 gibt es ja nun keinen Dezember. Heißt auch kein Weltuntergang  Man kann ja in den Kontakten nicht den Dezember auswählen


Großartiger Bug. 




Razr255 schrieb:


> Find mal ein "normales" Smartphone was icht beim ersten Fall Riss oder so hat. Das wird schwierig...


Galaxy Nexus (allg. die ganzen Nexus Phones / Tablets). Freund von mir hat seines durch die Wohnung geschmissen. Nicht ein Kratzer. 
Meines ist niemals runter gefallen, behandle meine Handys auch wie rohe Eier.


----------



## Papzt (19. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Mein Nexus S ist mir schon mindestens fünf mal aus "Handhöhe" auf Beton oder Fliesenboden gefallen: außer ein paar Kratzer im Rahmen nichts passiert


 
So sieht es aus. Meinem Galaxy S geht es genauso. Mein S3 fällt von alleine auseinander... das geht gar nicht


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

> Galaxy Nexus (allg. die ganzen Nexus Phones / Tablets). Freund von mir  hat seines durch die Wohnung geschmissen. Nicht ein Kratzer.
> Meines ist niemals runter gefallen, behandle meine Handys auch wie rohe Eier.





> Mein Nexus S ist mir schon mindestens fünf mal aus "Handhöhe" auf Beton  oder Fliesenboden gefallen: außer ein paar Kratzer im Rahmen nichts  passiert



*neid* Bei mir funktioniert sowas nie... bei den neueren ist mir das noch nie passiert. Aber selbst bei den alten Nokias (!!!!) habe ich Risse ins "Display" bekommen weil es mir runtergefallen ist.

Da hat mein Technik-Fluch wieder zugeschlagen.  (Den hab ich wirklich x_X)


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Da hat mein Technik-Fluch wieder zugeschlagen.  (Den hab ich wirklich x_X)


Da bist du nicht alleine, meine Computer gehen seit 10 Jahren, wie geplant, jedes Jahr kaputt. Kein Scherz, muss alle 11 - 12 Monate neue Hardware kaufen weil meine alte einfach kaputt geht. Das geht schon seit 10 Jahren so ... nervt etwas.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Endlich mal jemand der das kennt 

Wie in meiner Bio aufm Profil steht... mein alter PC hatte alles was man haben konnte. Bis er dann ganz den Geist aufgegeben hat.
dann hab ich den alten meines Bruder bekommen (fast wie in der Signatur nur ne 8800 GTX) mit der Aussage: "Anmachen und funktioniert! Eben noch getestet!"

...

Ich hab auf den Knopf gedrückt und es ist genau NICHTS passiert. Ich hab das Ding nur ANGESCHAUT und das Netzteil war im Eimer... kurz darauf folgte dann der Ram.
Lustigerweise auch nur bei Technik die MIR gehört... bei anderen kann ich alles machen. Und wenn es Bios auf die Grafikkarte flashen ist.

Bei meinen P990 hatte ich da Glück das wurde verschont  Da konnte ich flashen was ich wollte das ging so^^


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Bei meinen P990 hatte ich da Glück das wurde verschont  Da konnte ich flashen was ich wollte das ging so^^


 
Meine Handys sind auch verschont. Aber Laptop und Desktop sind Verflucht. -__-
Das ist halt total Nervig, man muss es meist ja nicht bezahlen, hängt aber mindestens 4 Wochen ohne wirklich brauchbaren PC fest.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mensch. Bist ja nur zwei OS Updates hinter mir.



Dafür, dass das Handy gut 2 Jahre hinter deinem ist, ein verdammt guter Wert. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Edit: Motorola und HTC bauen geile Smartphones! Habe ja immer auf ein Motorola oder HTC Nexus gehofft. ;(



Jaa! HTC Nexus! Dann könnte ich mich vielleicht sogar mit Vanilla anfreunden..


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dafür, dass das Handy gut 2 Jahre hinter deinem ist, ein verdammt guter Wert.


Das DHD is zwei Jahre alt? Näää. Nicht im ernst? Mir kommt es wie vorgestern vor, als das Vorgestellt wurde? 

PS: Das Galaxy S hat JB 4.1.2 und dürfte auch bald 2,5 Jahre Alt sein. 




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jaa! HTC Nexus! Dann könnte ich mich vielleicht sogar mit Vanilla anfreunden..


Auch ohne HTC Nexus is stock Android einfach Geil.


----------



## biohaufen (19. November 2012)

Das Samsung Galaxy S (ohne II oder III) hat offiziell nur Android 2.3.6 !


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Das Samsung Galaxy S (ohne II oder III) hat offiziell nur Android 2.3.6 !


 
Offiziell! 
Wen Interessiert denn offiziell?


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2012)

Sagt der der Nexus kauft um offizielle Vanilla Updates zu bekommen .


----------



## biohaufen (19. November 2012)

Normale Anwender,  die ihr Smartphone nicht rooten und eine Custom-ROM flashen


----------



## Whoosaa (19. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das DHD is zwei Jahre alt? Näää. Nicht im ernst? Mir kommt es wie vorgestern vor, als das Vorgestellt wurde?



Ja.  Kommt mir auch so vor..



Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Das Galaxy S hat JB 4.1.2 und dürfte auch bald 2,5 Jahre Alt sein.



DHD hat auch JB 4.1.2, aber halt nur mit Vanilla. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Auch ohne HTC Nexus is stock Android einfach Geil.


 
Not!


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagt der der Nexus kauft um offizielle Vanilla Updates zu bekommen .


 
Ich nutze trotzdem niemals offizielle Software. 
Außerdem hast du mich missverstanden, warum ich Nexus kaufe. Ich kaufe Nexus weil ich das OS open source haben möchte, da ich doch relativ viel selber code (steh einfach drauf, mir mein OS selber zu compilen und modden zu können). Nicht weil ich die offizielle Google Software nutzen möchte. 




> DHD hat auch JB 4.1.2, aber halt nur mit Vanilla.


Perfekt. Hast du keinen Sense Bullshit.


PS: Jemand ahnung von Lan Kabeln?


----------



## Whoosaa (19. November 2012)

Mal was ganz n00biges, aber ich habe keine Lust, mein perfekt funktionierendes OS jetzt zu schrotten: Ich würde gerne nochmal Jellytime ausprobieren, habe aber Sabsa Prime laufen, was 1A läuft. Wenn ich jetzt ein Nandroid-Backup mache (Warum heißt das eig. so?), dann wird ja absolut alles gesichert (außer SD), und wenn ich es wieder aufspiele, und das Handy neu starte, ist wieder absolut alles so wie vorher - oder? Ist dann irgendwas anders, muss ich wieder alle Tipps von neuem abhaken, alle Emails als gelesen markieren.. sowas? Oder 1:1 wie vorher?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. November 2012)

Was willstn wissen über "LAN"-Kabel?


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mal was ganz n00biges, aber ich habe keine Lust, mein perfekt funktionierendes OS jetzt zu schrotten: Ich würde gerne nochmal Jellytime ausprobieren, habe aber Sabsa Prime laufen, was 1A läuft. Wenn ich jetzt ein Nandroid-Backup mache (Warum heißt das eig. so?), dann wird ja absolut alles gesichert (außer SD), und wenn ich es wieder aufspiele, und das Handy neu starte, ist wieder absolut alles so wie vorher - oder? Ist dann irgendwas anders, muss ich wieder alle Tipps von neuem abhaken, alle Emails als gelesen markieren.. sowas? Oder 1:1 wie vorher?


 
Es ist alles 1:1 wie vorher.





Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was willstn wissen über "LAN"-Kabel?


 
Bin grade am Umziehen und Renovieren. ******** Anstrengend. 
Heute war Kabel Deutschland da, nun will ich mir mein Netzwerk aufbauen. Dafür brauche ich natürlich LAN Kabel. Möchte gerne GigaBit nutzen (Router und Modem sind GigaBit kompatibel). Was für Kabel nehme ich da am besten? CAT 5E? 
Hast du einen Link zu einem annehmbaren Produkt mit gutem P/L verhältnis?


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Jemand ahnung von Lan Kabeln?


Geht das genauer?
Ansonsten:
Crossover braucht heute kein Mensch mehr und wenn es länger liegen bleibt direkt höchste Kategorie verbauen.
Was sollte man da sonst noch zu wissen wollen?

EDIT:
Siehe zweiten Teil obiger "Ethernet FAQ". Cat 7 von der Rolle verlegen und aktuell halt noch RJ-45 Anschlüsse dran machen. Dann muss für kommende Standards nur ein anderer Anschluss dran.


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Geht das genauer?
> Ansonsten:
> Crossover braucht heute kein Mensch mehr und wenn es länger liegen bleibt direkt höchste CAT Stufe verbauen.
> Was sollte man da sonst noch zu wissen wollen?


 
Frage, siehe oben.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Lan Kabel sind für mich einfach diese komischen grauen (oder in meinem fall gelben) Kabel die ich hinten am Pc und am Router anstecke. Und auf einer Lan an den Switch 

Und ich achte darauf, dass sie halt die passende Geschwindigkeit haben. 

@Olstyle: Was ist mit Cat stufe und so gemeint? oO
(Wenn ich das hier fragen darf, wegen Android und so^^)


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

> Siehe zweiten Teil obiger "Ethernet FAQ". Cat 7 von der Rolle verlegen und aktuell halt noch RJ-45 Anschlüsse dran machen. Dann muss für kommende Standards nur ein anderer Anschluss dran.


Ethernet FAQ? Wo? Wo? 

CAT7, ok. Wo bekomme ich das von der Rolle (kann auch ohne Anschlüsse sein) + RJ-45 Anschlüsse?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. November 2012)

Wie Olstyle schon sagte, wenn die Kabel verlegt werden --> CAT7 

Wenn du nur "Patchkabel" brauchst (also um Geräte zu verbinden) würde ich aktuell Cat6 nehmen (nimmt sich nix im Preis im Vergleich zu Cat5e).


@ RazR255 

Wiki 

Twisted-Pair-Kabel




Btw, weiß schon einer genauere Infos wann JB für das SGS2 kommt? (Orig Rom, da Customroms [noch] viele Probleme mit dem S2 haben)


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2012)

Gibts alles bei Amazon  

Leg direkt Cat7. Patchfeld + Switch in den Raum in dem dein Signal reinkommt, dann Kabel von der Rolle in die einzelnen Räume auf entsprechend geschirmte Dosen. Gibts alles bei Amazon. 
Wenn man von 8 Dosen ausgeht kommst du mit 150€ hin.


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie Olstyle schon sagte, wenn die Kabel verlegt werden --> CAT7


Naja, nix unterputz aber will mir schon mein Netzwerk hier aufbauen. Hab ja nicht ohne Grund, 1x NAS, 1x Raspberry Pi Server und 1x Home Server. 15 TB geballte Power. Da brauch ich GigaBit Lan. 




> Gibts alles bei Amazon


Empfehlungen? Irgendeinen Anbieter den man meiden sollte?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. November 2012)

Ab Cat5e hast du Gigabit-LAN (bis 100m). 

Cat6 ist 10Gbit fähig, Cat7 hat volle 10GBit Spezifikationen. 


Falls in Zukunft mal 10Gbit Endgeräte erschwinglich werden, freut man sich wenn man nicht nochmal Kabel verlegen muss 


Willst du die Kabel in Kanälen verlegen? Dann nimm Cat7 und patche einfache RJ45 Cat6(a,e) Dosen dran. Falls 10Gbit dann aktuell ist, tauscht du halt die Dosen aus (Da RJ45 nicht 10Gbit geeignet ist).


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Falls in Zukunft mal 10Gbit Endgeräte erschwinglich werden, freut man sich wenn man nicht nochmal Kabel verlegen muss


Sehe mich in drei Jahren schon die Kabel wieder aus der Wand reißen. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Habe mir jetzt eine 50m Rolle CAT7 Kabel (glaube real brauch ich eig nur 15m, maximal ) und ein paar RJ-45 Anschlüsse bestellt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. November 2012)

Hast du drauf geachtet welche Kategorie die Anschlüsse haben?


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hast du drauf geachtet welche Kategorie die Anschlüsse haben?


 
Ja, sind die passenden. 

Edit: Also denke ich mal...
Edit2: Schau mal auf Amazon, das meiste ist da Müll (CAT7 Patch Kabel mit RJ-45 Anschluss *prust* Was für ein Schwachsinn). Findest du da was vernünftiges? Brauch welche wo ich auch die RJ-45 Stecker dann Montieren kann, kein Verlegekabel für Panele o.ä
Edit3: Alle eingepennt?


----------



## HairforceOne (19. November 2012)

Ich bin wach!

Das geht mir nur zu sehr in die Thematik für das Thema.  Ich bin jetzt auch nicht mehr Aufnahme-Fähig für einen Wikipedia Artikel x_X 

Mein Beitrag zum Thema: Weil wo der Hund begraben liegt und die toten Katzen leben man das ganze halt kann, wie ein Dachdecker Kartoffel ^__^


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Ich bin wach!


Juhhey!




Razr255 schrieb:


> Das geht mir nur zu sehr in die Thematik für das Thema.  Ich bin jetzt auch nicht mehr Aufnahme-Fähig für einen Wikipedia Artikel x_X


Super. Ich muss noch lernen wie man eine Theaterkritik schreibt und dann diese direkt für Kabale und Liebe verfassen. 




Razr255 schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag zum Thema: Weil wo der Hund begraben liegt und die toten Katzen leben man das ganze halt kann, wie ein Dachdecker Kartoffel ^__^


Da wo die Wilden Kerle herkommen!


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> Juhhey!



YAY 



> Super. Ich muss noch lernen wie man eine Theaterkritik schreibt und dann diese direkt für Kabale und Liebe verfassen.



Klingt tierisch nach Student  - Und kompliziert... NICHT MEINS! 



> Da wo die Wilden Kerle herkommen!



Nope, Nope, Nope, Nope, Nope, Nope, Nope!


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Klingt tierisch nach Student  - Und kompliziert... NICHT MEINS!


Leider nein, wenn ich Studieren würde, würde ich mich darüber beklagen das ich zu morgen eine Algorithmus zur Berechnung des Weltfriedens fertig gecoded haben muss. 

Bin noch im Abi, deswegen muss ich ja so einen scheiss machen.


Edit: Google Docs bzw Drive ist eigentlich ganz cool zum schreiben. Tausendmal besser als Libre- / Open Office


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

Achja... die Abi Zeiten. Gut, dass ich das nie "richtig" machen musste. Mir hat mein Fachabitur gereicht und dann hatte sich das mit Schule... zumindest bis zum Anfang meiner Ausbildung x_X Aber die hab ich ja nu auch hinter mir^^



> Edit: Google Docs bzw Drive ist eigentlich ganz cool zum schreiben. Tausendmal besser als Libre- / Open Office


Das habe ich eine Zeit lang mal benutzt für meine Bücher bzw. zum Schreiben mit einer Freundin für Geschichten. Uns hat es aber "Probleme" gemacht.
Und da ich Office 2010 bekommen habe benutze ich das am liebsten.  - Und eine Lösung für das "Schreib" Problem haben wir dann auch gefunden^^

Open oder Libre ist aber auch nicht meins.... :/ Ich hatte mal eine Zeit OpenOffice und diese "Autowortvervollständigung" (weiß nicht ob es da nun auch noch hat) hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Auch wenn man es deaktivieren konnte...


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Das habe ich eine Zeit lang mal benutzt für meine Bücher bzw. zum Schreiben mit einer Freundin für Geschichten. Uns hat es aber "Probleme" gemacht.
> Und da ich Office 2010 bekommen habe benutze ich das am liebsten.  - Und eine Lösung für das "Schreib" Problem haben wir dann auch gefunden^^
> 
> Open oder Libre ist aber auch nicht meins.... :/ Ich hatte mal eine Zeit OpenOffice und diese "Autowortvervollständigung" (weiß nicht ob es da nun auch noch hat) hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Auch wenn man es deaktivieren konnte...


 
Wenn ich Office nutzen könnte, würde ich es auch nutzen. Geht nur leider nicht. 

Glückspilz. Abi ist stink langweilig, was hast du als Ausbildung gemacht?


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> Wenn ich Office nutzen könnte, würde ich es auch nutzen. Geht nur leider nicht.
> 
> Glückspilz. Abi ist stink langweilig, was hast du als Ausbildung gemacht?



Office ist halt leider mittlerweile schon was "besonderes" geworden. Gab es das früher bei jedem PC mit dabei muss man heute für alles extra Zahlen... -.-

Ich habe nach meinem Fachabi "leider" nur eine Ausbildung zum Bürokaufmann ergattern können. Ich hätte gerne etwas "anderes" gemacht (Industrie-, Informatikkaufmann) Aber mir war das Glück leider nicht hold.

Die Ausbildung habe ich dann im Juni diesen Jahres abgeschlossen und bin seitdem beschi****er Weise auf Arbeitssuche. Das erklärt sich allerdings schwieriger als Gedacht durch den Betrieb in dem ich gerlernt habe... (Öffentlicher Dienst)

Wie lange musst du noch die Schulbank drücken?^^


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Office ist halt leider mittlerweile schon was "besonderes" geworden. Gab es das früher bei jedem PC mit dabei muss man heute für alles extra Zahlen... -.-


Naja, bei mir liegts eher daran das ich kein Windows mehr habe. Bin seit geraumer Zeit (ca. 1 Jahr) vollständig auf Linux umgestiegen, vorher war es nur so nebenbei zum Coden auf dem PC.




Razr255 schrieb:


> Wie lange musst du noch die Schulbank drücken?^^


Leider noch 1 Jahr. Immer schön Salz in die Wunde! Hätte bereits Fertig sein können, hätte es nicht einen Computer und Spiele mit drei Buchstaben gegeben (WoW, CSS / CS 1.6, DOD). Durch diese ... ja .. bin ich zweimal in der 7. sitzen geblieben . Dann runter auf Realschule .. und nu wieder Gymnasium Abi machen. Danach kommt dann Informatik Studium .. das sollte ich im Halbschlaf schaffen.


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> Naja, bei mir liegts eher daran das ich kein Windows mehr habe. Bin seit  geraumer Zeit (ca. 1 Jahr) vollständig auf Linux umgestiegen, vorher  war es nur so nebenbei zum Coden auf dem PC.



Ah, Linux. Muss ich gestehen habe ich (Bis auf Ubuntu) noch nicht gesehen bzw. mit gearbeitet. Ich kenne mich zwar doch recht gut mit PC's aus das allerdings nur unter Windows an sich und dann halt die Hardware vor allem.



> Leider noch 1 Jahr. Immer schön Salz in die Wunde! Hätte bereits Fertig  sein können, hätte es nicht einen Computer und Spiele mit drei  Buchstaben gegeben (WoW, CSS / CS 1.6, DOD). Durch diese ... ja .. bin  ich zweimal in der 7. sitzen geblieben .  Dann runter auf Realschule .. und nu wieder Gymnasium Abi machen.  Danach kommt dann Informatik Studium .. das sollte ich im Halbschlaf  schaffen.



Passiert.  Ich bin auch einmal fast pappen geblieben. Habe meinen Realschuldabschluss gemacht und bin durch nen KH aufenthalt einige Noten abgesackt, habs aber noch geschafft.  (das war in der... ähh....  auch 7.? )
Informatik Studium da hab ich nun welche im Freundeskreis sitzen die das auch machen. Fände ich auch ganz Interessant ich bin aber kein Studiermensch...
Ich musste mich ja schon ZWINGEN für meine Fachabiklausuren zu lernen... Geschweigedenn die IHK-Prüfungen...
Jaja... der olle PC mit seinen Spielen und Mangas and so on


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Passiert.  Ich bin auch einmal fast pappen geblieben. Habe meinen Realschuldabschluss gemacht und bin durch nen KH aufenthalt einige Noten abgesackt, habs aber noch geschafft.  (das war in der... ähh....  auch 7.? )
> Informatik Studium da hab ich nun welche im Freundeskreis sitzen die das auch machen. Fände ich auch ganz Interessant ich bin aber kein Studiermensch...


HaHa. 

Bin eigentlich auch kein Studiermensch .. ich mache alles ... außer Lernen. 
*Aber* wenn mir was Spaß macht, was das Studium hoffentlich macht, dann hänge ich mich absolut rein und pauke mir den kack rein. Habe mir selber C, C++ und Java beigebracht. Aus Spass an der Freue. Aber bei Vokabeln bekomme ich das Kotzen .. komische Welt, oder? 


PS: Meinste 1 Seite und 317 Wörter reichen als Kritik?


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> HaHa.
> 
> Bin eigentlich auch kein Studiermensch .. ich mache alles ... außer Lernen.
> *Aber*  wenn mir was Spaß macht, was das Studium hoffentlich macht, dann hänge  ich mich absolut rein und pauke mir den kack rein. Habe mir selber C,  C++ und Java beigebracht. Aus Spass an der Freue. Aber bei Vokabeln  bekomme ich das Kotzen .. komische Welt, oder?



Wenn mir sachen gefallen lerne ich auch wohl. Aber ich glaube Studieren könnte ich dennoch nicht. Aber das man sich sowas selbst beibringt ist schon nicht schlecht^^ Ich interessiere mich schon dafür aber mir fehlt einfach diese Geduld das alles selbst zu machen und mir bei zubringen.
Und dadurch, dass ich Hobby-Autor bin fehlt mir sowieso die Zeit das zu machen. 
Vokabeln gehen bei mir. Das krieg ich relativ einfach hin^^ Aber das ist echt unterschiedlich immer wieder... x_X



> PS: Meinste 1 Seite und 317 Wörter reichen als Kritik?



Ich glaube das könnte kritisch werden ;D


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

> Und dadurch, dass ich Hobby-Autor bin fehlt mir sowieso die Zeit das zu machen.


Aha? Was schreibt denn der Herr? 




> Ich glaube das könnte kritisch werden ;D


Verdammt. Also wieder ans Reisbre ... ähhm .. Google Docs.


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> Aha? Was schreibt denn der Herr?



Im Bereich "Von, Bis, Über" 
Meistens sind es aber Drama, Romanzen, Action ein wenig und Mystik. Gerne auch Fantasy.

Angefangen habe ich vor einigen Jahre mit Kurzgeschichten so 6 oder 7 DinA4 seiten. Mittlerweile habe ich aber eine Freundin durch das Schreiben kennengelernt aus Wien mit welcher ich zusammen schreibe.

Unser letztes Projekt hatte z. B. (war ein Zweiteiler) insgesamt so um die 1400 - 1600 Seiten. (Weiß ich nicht mehr genau da in einzelne Kapitel gespeichert)
Davor waren es 700 A4 Seiten und jetzt haben wir gerade ein neues Projekt angefangen.^^

Irgendwann wollen wir die Mal überarbeiten und vlt. an einen Verlag schicken aber das wird wohl noch dauern.



> Verdammt. Also wieder ans Reisbre ... ähhm .. Google Docs.



Dat wird schon noch was


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Und einen alten Song wieder entdeckt! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqz5dbs5zmo 


Großartig! 




> Im Bereich "Von, Bis, Über"
> Meistens sind es aber Drama, Romanzen, Action ein wenig und Mystik. Gerne auch Fantasy.
> 
> Angefangen habe ich vor einigen Jahre mit Kurzgeschichten so 6 oder 7 DinA4 seiten. Mittlerweile habe ich aber eine Freundin durch das Schreiben kennengelernt aus Wien mit welcher ich zusammen schreibe.
> ...



Coole Sache. Respekt. Meine Fantasie / Kreativität kannst du mit einem Stein vergleichen (der ist wahrscheinlich Kreativer als ich -__-).

Schick ma an Verläge, da kann man Geld mit verdienen. 


Edit: Meine fertige Theaterkritik:



> include theaterkritik;


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> Großartig!



I break together! Das ja genial 



> Coole Sache. Respekt. Meine Fantasie / Kreativität kannst du mit einem  Stein vergleichen (der ist wahrscheinlich Kreativer als ich -__-).
> 
> Schick ma an Verläge, da kann man Geld mit verdienen.



Wie gesagt wenn wir das irgendwann mal überarbeiten wollen wir das vlt. auch machen 

Und danke, ist doch irgendwie immer wieder schön sowas zu hören. Ich sage zwar immer das kann jeder aber so nen bisschen Fantasie ist da nicht schlecht. :/
Ich sage nur immer, dass durch meine Fantasie mein viel zu aufgedrehtes Wesen zu stande kommt


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Und danke, ist doch irgendwie immer wieder schön sowas zu hören. Ich sage zwar immer das kann jeder aber so nen bisschen Fantasie ist da nicht schlecht. :/
> Ich sage nur immer, dass durch meine Fantasie mein viel zu aufgedrehtes Wesen zu stande kommt


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, so wirklich ohne Fantasie macht das doch keinen Sinn?  Ich könnte glaube ich maximal ein Buch übers Coden schreiben. 
Schreibe auch eh viel lieber Code, als Deutsche Sprache.


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, so wirklich ohne Fantasie macht das doch keinen Sinn?  Ich könnte glaube ich maximal ein Buch übers Coden schreiben.
> Schreibe auch eh viel lieber Code, als Deutsche Sprache.



Das heißt du hast aber schon eine gewisse Art von kreativität in dir.  Der eine kann das besser, der andere das.
Du kannst Coden, ich würde danebenstehen und mir Hirnbrand davon bekommen^^

*hust* Wir weichen gerade auch so gaaaaaaaaaar nicht vom Thema des Threads


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Das heißt du hast aber schon eine gewisse Art von kreativität in dir.  Der eine kann das besser, der andere das.
> Du kannst Coden, ich würde danebenstehen und mir Hirnbrand davon bekommen^^


Das voll easy. Schreibst halt statt z.B "Schreibe 'Hallo' in die Debug Console mit dem Tag 'ABC'" Log.d("ABC", "Hallo");
(ganz primitives Beispiel, aber denke es wird klar was ich meine)



Razr255 schrieb:


> *hust* Wir weichen gerade auch so gaaaaaaaaaar nicht vom Thema des Threads


Nö, überhaupt nicht. Ist halt ein *Stammtisch* da kann man ma abweichen, oder etwas nicht? (also bei unserem Stammtisch ist nach 3 Runden Bier und Kurzen schon nicht mehr alles so Ernst )


Edit: Ob es wohl auffällt, wenn ich die Inhalts Beschreibung des Stückes aus der Broschüre in meine Kritik übernehme ?


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> Das voll easy. Schreibst halt statt z.B "Schreibe 'Hallo' in die Debug Console mit dem Tag 'ABC'" Log.d("ABC", "Hallo");
> (ganz primitives Beispiel, aber denke es wird klar was ich meine)



Ahhh okay! o_O Das klingt doch verständlich für mich.
Evtl. will ich mal anfangen Apps zu Progammieren... aber im Moment ist des einfach halt noch nicht meins. 



> Nö, überhaupt nicht. Ist halt ein *Stammtisch* da kann man ma  abweichen, oder etwas nicht? (also bei unserem Stammtisch ist nach 3  Runden Bier und Kurzen schon nicht mehr alles so Ernst )



Hast auch wieder recht^^
Das mit dem Bier und Kurzen kenne ich auch! Hatte ich noch am Wochende am Geburtstag! Feucht-Fröhliche Kiste  Da wurds dann auch immer schlimmer^^


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Hast auch wieder recht^^
> Das mit dem Bier und Kurzen kenne ich auch! Hatte ich noch am Wochende am Geburtstag! Feucht-Fröhliche Kiste  Da wurds dann auch immer schlimmer^^


 
Herzlichen Burzeltag nachträglich. 
Geburtstage kenn ich, treff ich mich auch meistens gemütlich mit ein paar Kollegen und heben ein paar Bierchen. *Hust*  Das kann mitunter mal .. ähhm .. ja .. ausarten. 


Edit: Bin echt begeistert von Google Docs  Wozu noch Office? (außer für vllt komplizierte Formel Blätter oder so)


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> Herzlichen Burzeltag nachträglich.
> Geburtstage kenn ich, treff ich mich auch meistens gemütlich mit ein paar Kollegen und heben ein paar Bierchen. *Hust*  Das kann mitunter mal .. ähhm .. ja .. ausarten.



Arghs! Genius Me! Ich WAR auf einem Geburtstag! Bei mir ist der erst im Mai soweit *duck und weg* Deutsch: 6-

Ich bin auch eher der Freund vom gemütlichen Trinken ab und an geh ich auch vlt. mal in die Disko aber das eher weniger. Dann lieber schön zusammen irgendwo hin flezen und was trinken. (Wenn wir nicht gerade z. B. Mario-Kart saufen machen )


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Arghs! Genius Me! Ich WAR auf einem Geburtstag! Bei mir ist der erst im Mai soweit *duck und weg* Deutsch: 6-


Wie war das nochmal mit Bücher schreiben? 



Razr255 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch eher der Freund vom gemütlichen Trinken ab und an geh ich auch vlt. mal in die Disko aber das eher weniger. Dann lieber schön zusammen irgendwo hin flezen und was trinken. (Wenn wir nicht gerade z. B. Mario-Kart saufen machen )


Dito. Bin nicht so der Disko Typ. Bin zwar Fan von lauter Musik, aber nur wenn ich alleine bin. In Gesellschaft will ich mich einfach Unterhalten können .. ist großartig über was man sich Nachts, mit 2 Promille noch unterhalten kann. Hatten schon von Weltfrieden, über Hitler bis hin zu World of Warcraft Themen alles.


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

> Wie war das nochmal mit Bücher schreiben?


*hust* *röchel* 



> Dito. Bin nicht so der Disko Typ. Bin zwar Fan von lauter Musik, aber  nur wenn ich alleine bin. In Gesellschaft will ich mich einfach  Unterhalten können .. ist großartig über was man sich Nachts, mit 2  Promille noch unterhalten kann. Hatten schon von Weltfrieden, über  Hitler bis hin zu World of Warcraft Themen alles.



Ach wie schön, die Thematik zu später Stunde. Mal wird es ernst, dann wieder nicht... meistens fängt man ernst an und dann wird es absolut sinnlos. Wenn die Gespräche nicht sowieso nur noch aus "DEIN BIER IST LEER!" und "Schnaaaaaaaps!" bestehen.

EDIT:

Ich denke aber ich hau mich nun hin. Muss morgen noch weiter den Teppich reinigen und dann Holz hacken. Vlt. schreibt man sich morgen und brabbelt sinnlos weiter 
Guts Nächtle!


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Ach wie schön, die Thematik zu später Stunde. Mal wird es ernst, dann wieder nicht... meistens fängt man ernst an und dann wird es absolut sinnlos. Wenn die Gespräche nicht sowieso nur noch aus "DEIN BIER IST LEER!" und "Schnaaaaaaaps!" bestehen.


 
HaHa. Oh ja. Wobei manchmal kann da auch eine echt ernste Diskussion draus entstehen, das hatte ich auch schon. Ich saß allerdings nur baff daneben, was die Schwafeln können (war wahrscheinlich zu dicht ).
Damit ich dir beim Diskutieren nicht an die Gurgel gehe, sollte ich unter 1 Promill haben. 

Edit: Zwei Uhr. In 4h Klingelt mein Wecker. Ich bin Pennen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2012)

50GB Gratisspiecher in der Cloud für das Nexus 4 !!

Aber nur doch dieses Jahr, also alle schnell zuschlagen. 


Ich denke mir ich werde mir das Nexus 4 im MM/Sat kaufen (wenn überhaupt), da im Playstore da eher schlecht sein soll.


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich denke mir ich werde mir das Nexus 4 im MM/Sat kaufen (wenn überhaupt), da im Playstore da eher schlecht sein soll.



Und 50€ mehr Zahlen?


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Und 50€ mehr Zahlen?


 
Ich habe auch bestimmt 50$ (alleine *43$ express* Versand nach Deutschland) mehr bezahlt für meines ... und es ist heute immer noch nicht da (und das trotz 43$ teurem Express Versand). **** the world!


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Und 50€ mehr Zahlen?


 Versand aus dem Playstore kostet wohl ca. 6-7€, also sind es 43€ Unterschied.


----------



## Timsu (20. November 2012)

Kann man youtube überhaupt im Hintergrund laufen lassen?


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Kann man youtube überhaupt im Hintergrund laufen lassen?


 
Nein .. nicht wirklich. Gab da mal eine sehr gute app für, die ist aber leider verschwunden ...


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

Youtube ist halt ein Video-Portal^^ Und das ist auch deren Grundkozept. Es ist für Videos ausgelegt.
Und wer schaut sich schon "Videos" im Hintergrund an? (Musik zählt da nicht. Immerhin laufen die ja dennoch unter den bereich "Videos")

Ab und an finde ich es auch Schade. Aber oft ist Youtube ja sowieso nicht mehr gut zum Musik hören...
Ich habe eigentlich alles Lokal. Ansonsten Spotify oder Soundcloud.

Da ich aber eher freie Musik höre scheitert es nicht daran.


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Youtube ist halt ein Video-Portal^^ Und das ist auch deren Grundkozept. Es ist für Videos ausgelegt.
> Und wer schaut sich schon "Videos" im Hintergrund an? (Musik zählt da nicht. Immerhin laufen die ja dennoch unter den bereich "Videos")


 
Gibt ja aber die Kennzeichung als Musik in der app. Finde man könnte dann wenigstens diese Videos im Hintergrund hören. 


PS: Nexus 4 kommt morgen an. Yeah!


----------



## Papzt (20. November 2012)

XDA, da gibts ne Youtube App die auch weiterläuft wenn der Screen aus ist etc


----------



## Klarostorix (20. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Nexus 4 kommt morgen an. Yeah!



Dann wollen wir ein ausführliches Review und ein paar Videos/Bilder sehen. Ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich da mein Geld reinstecken soll.


----------



## Timsu (20. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> XDA, da gibts ne Youtube App die auch weiterläuft wenn der Screen aus ist etc


 
Hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir ein ausführliches Review und ein paar Videos/Bilder sehen. Ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich da mein Geld reinstecken soll.


 
Kriegst du. In Video Form. Link zu YouTube ist in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Papzt (20. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link?


 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23243273

Nebenbei bemerkt, du brauchst root rechte


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Hier stand Müll.

Siehts gut aus heute, Papzt!


----------



## Papzt (20. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hier stand Müll.
> 
> Siehts gut aus heute, Papzt!


 
Uhm... was genau?


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Uhm... was genau?


 
HaHa. Ist eigentlich ein Insider. Erklär ihn aber: Ein Freund von mir sagt immer, wenn man nachfragt was er gesagt hat, weil man es nicht verstanden: "Siehts heute gut aus, *insert name*" (weil er sich dann manchmal überlegt das er ******** gelabert hat ).


----------



## Papzt (20. November 2012)

Hm hat doch auch hier hervorragend funktioniert


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

Den Mod hab ich auf XDA auch noch nicht gesehen... schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Papzt (20. November 2012)

Ich bitte drum. Per tapatalk zu suchen ist immer eine qual


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

Ich habe dummerweise kein Tapatalk... So blöd das klingt aber selbst dafür fehlt mir im Moment das Geld 

Dabei sind das gerade mal wenige € x_X


----------



## Papzt (20. November 2012)

Hatte damals für jedes forum eine eigene app und bin dann in irgendeinem sale nicht drum rum gekommen. Jetzt im nachhinein denke ich aber immer wieder :" warum nicht gleich so!?" Habe 68ct oder so bezahlt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. November 2012)

Ich kann momentan nur wenige Updates installieren...
Hab diese Batterie-App da gedownloaded, installiert, kein Problem...
Dann meinte die so, es sei ne neuere Version verfügbar, runtergeladen, Installation ging nicht, Signaturfehler...
Selbes Problem bei der Tapatalk HD-Beta...
MfG


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2012)

Im moment kostet die App im Playstore 2,49 € und das find ich schon ein wenig happig. Auch wenn sie natürlich sehr praktisch ist.

Im Moment kann ich aber noch damit leben "nur" die XDA App zu haben. Irgendwann kommt Tapatalk aber wohl auch. 

EDIT:



> Ich kann momentan nur wenige Updates installieren...
> Hab diese Batterie-App da gedownloaded, installiert, kein Problem...
> Dann meinte die so, es sei ne neuere Version verfügbar, runtergeladen, Installation ging nicht, Signaturfehler...
> Selbes Problem bei der Tapatalk HD-Beta...
> MfG



Das könnte vlt. mit dem Update vom Playstore zusammenhängen was bald kommt, genau sagen kann ich es aber nicht. 
Und BTW: Solche Batterie-Apps sind meistens schwachsinn. Wenn sie nicht gerade (wie Juice-Defender) wirklich den Data-Traffic kontrollieren ziehen die meistens nur mehr Akku als das sie einsparen.
Welche benutzt du?


----------



## Heretic (21. November 2012)

Im S3 ist ja eine Recht beschauliche Batterieverwaltung schon mitinbegriffen. 
Ist das bei anderen Geräten anders ? Ist das Handy/Hersteller oder Android abhängig ?
Sollte ich dem vertrauen ? 
Hab da keinerlei vergleichsmöglichkeit und noch nie mit beschäftigt...

MfG Heretic


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Im S3 ist ja eine Recht beschauliche Batterieverwaltung schon mitinbegriffen.
> Ist das bei anderen Geräten anders ? Ist das Handy/Hersteller oder Android abhängig ?
> Sollte ich dem vertrauen ?
> Hab da keinerlei vergleichsmöglichkeit und noch nie mit beschäftigt...
> ...


 
Er hat schon recht, die sind meist Mist. Fressen mehr Batterie als sie Sparen. Die Android Versionen machen keinen extrem großen Unterschied, den größten macht der User. Schau mal unter App verwaltung wie viele Services du am laufen hast, bzw wie viele Apps welche am laufen haben. Diese laufen so gut wie dauerhaft und fressen deswegen meist gut Akku. 
Außerdem kannst du, wenn du wirklich Sparen willst, dein Internet wenn du nicht am Surfen bist auf 2G stellen (oder aus). 
Desweiteren gibt es noch die Helligkeit, welche manuell eingestellt werden sollte (spart leicht Akku) und immer möglichs gering. 

Die größten Einsparungen kannst du aber nur mit Custom Kernel + z.B eine App wie SetCPU machen. Du schraubst ein wenig an den stock CPU Geschwingidkeiten rum und möglicherweise den governor. Manche phones sind von grund auf so konfiguriert das der cpu nicht wirklich throttelt, also hat er z.B 1,5 GHz max takt und min takt liegt bereits bei 1,0 GHz anstatt bei z.B 200 - 300 MHz was vollkommen ausreicht.
Das letzte was man dann noch machen kann ist undervolten, auch mit die effektivste variante.


----------



## Hardwell (21. November 2012)

Wie kann des eigentlich sein, dass der nova launcher so viel akku zieht is des normal? 
Und was beinhaltet der punkt medien weil der braucht auch ziemlich viel akku?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2012)

Bei mir steht er nicht mal in den stats


----------



## Chrisch (21. November 2012)

bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2012)

Die imo sinnvollste App zum Energiesparen ist ein gelegentlicher Blick auf CPU Spy um zu sehen ob mal wieder der Deep Sleep Modus nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. November 2012)

Juice defender mit ultimate Erweiterung ist ein sehr gutes Tool und spamt auch keine Daten aus. Wenn man dann noch den Kernel ändert und CPU undervolted ist sehr viel drin.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. November 2012)

Ich hatte mir die auf der vorherigen Seite verlinkte geholt (aus dem XDA)...
Läuft ganz gut, hat nette Features...
MfG


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2012)

Handy immer noch nicht da... Aber sollte, laut Tracking, heute ankommen.


----------



## Chrisch (21. November 2012)

Nach dem Status zu urteilen kannst du noch nen paar Tage warten bis das Gerät kommt. Heute wurde die Zollabfertigung erledigt, wirst also wohl in den nächsten Tagen einen Brief vom Zoll zwecks Abholung erhalten.

Übrigens kannst du die SN auch bei DHL eingeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2012)

Och menno...

Das *muss* bis Freitag da sein!


----------



## Chrisch (21. November 2012)

Würde ich nicht drauf wetten. Vom Import-Paketzentrum geht das Paket zum Zoll der für deinen Ort zuständig ist und wenn das Paket da ist bekommste nen paar Tage später Post zur Abholung.

Wirst vermutlich nicht vor nächste Woche mit rechnen müssen 

Wenn das Paket richtig deklariert ist mit dem entsprechenden Kaufpreis, einer Rechnung etc. könnte es auch sein das es bis zur Haustür geliefert wird, dann wird der Zoll/ die MwSt an der Haustür als NN eingezogen.

*Edit:* achja, nicht wundern wenn das Paket im Track & Trace als zugestellt angezeigt wird und du diese Person nicht kennst <- das ist dann der Zoll


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2012)

Also es steht als im Start Paketzentrum. 
Dir ist schon bewusst das ich kein Zoll zahlen muss, oder? 

Es muss aber Freitag da sein, ab da Wohne ich nicht mehr hier.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2012)

Zoll nicht, Mehrwertsteuer schon.


----------



## Chrisch (21. November 2012)

Joa, Zoll fällt raus. Macht bei Elektronikartikeln eh nur nen kleinen Betrag aus (zum Teil sind Elektronikartikel eh Zollfrei). Dafür halt 19% MwSt  

Und wie gesagt, wenn das Paket korrekt abgesendet wurde (inkl. Rechnung & Warenwert) dann liefern die i.d.R. bis vor die Haustür. Wenn das Paket aber z.B. mit $25 deklariert wurde, keine Rechnung bei liegt aber da nen Smartphone drin ist dann landen die Teile zu 95% beim Zoll wo du es dann abholen kannst.


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2012)

Wollen wir nicht hoffen das es beim Zoll landet. Wüsste nicht mal wo einer in der nähe ist. 

Ach ja und ich muss Mehrwertsteuer zahlen. Wie ********. Zweimal Steuern zahlen.  

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und sie haben es nicht kontrolliert und es geht so durch. Ist ja von privat, Pauly, ein Kollege von mir, verschickt worden.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2012)

Was Leute für ein beschissenes Google-Handy tun. Wenn ich hier noch einmal was über "doofe Apple-Fanboys" höre..


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2012)

True story.


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2012)

Beschissen?.... Die Teile sind es wenigstens wert, außerdem guck dir die Applejünger an, die 3 Wochen vorm Applestore campen


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Beschissen?.... Die Teile sind es wenigstens wert, außerdem guck dir die Applejünger an, die 3 Wochen vorm Applestore campen


 
Noch so ein Verrückter. 

Aber ich merk's schon, das hier ist der falsche Ort, um soetwas festzustellen, genauso wie man im Apple-Unterforum nicht mit Äpfeln werfen sollte.


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2012)

Naja über Vernunft brauchst du in diesem forum nie diskutieren


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Naja über Vernunft brauchst du in diesem forum nie diskutieren


Vernunft? Was ist das? Kann man das Essen? 

Was geht den grade mit dem Forum? Irgendwie total Werbung verseucht bei mir, irgendein komische Flash Ad der sich sogar über den Content zieht ...


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2012)

Kommt häufiger vor, war bei mir vor ein paar Tagen Redcoon.de und davor mal Ikea.

Aber in Apps hat man das Problem nicht


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kommt häufiger vor, war bei mir vor ein paar Tagen Redcoon.de und davor mal Ikea.


Habe mir dafür jetzt AdBlock Installiert. Werbung über content geht gar nicht. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber in Apps hat man das Problem nicht


Stimmt. Tastatur tippen geht aber schneller.


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2012)

Gibt ja auch Tastaturen für Tablets : fresse:


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Habe mir dafür jetzt AdBlock Installiert. Werbung über content geht gar nicht.


 
Hatte ich im CM 7 oder so das erste mal gesehen und seitdem nutze ich das immer


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hatte ich im CM 7 oder so das erste mal gesehen und seitdem nutze ich das immer


 
Ich meine aufem Desktop


----------



## Abufaso (21. November 2012)

Hat jemand einen Schimmer warum Google im Nexus 4 angeblich einen LTE Chip verbaut hat, der aber, wie bekannt, nicht nutzbar ist?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (21. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Schimmer warum Google im Nexus 4 angeblich einen LTE Chip verbaut hat, der aber, wie bekannt, nicht nutzbar ist?


 
Wird vermutlich daran liegen dass sich das Platinendesign am Optimus G orientiert und es anscheinend günstiger ist den Chip draufzulöten und die gleiche Produktionslinie zu verwenden als selbige zu ändern


----------



## Abufaso (21. November 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird vermutlich daran liegen dass sich das Platinendesign am Optimus G orientiert und es anscheinend günstiger ist den Chip draufzulöten und die gleiche Produktionslinie zu verwenden als selbige zu ändern



Merkwürdig. 
Dann könnte das Nexus ja theoretisch sogar noch günstiger sein, hätte es nicht dieses überflüssige Stück Technik.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. November 2012)

Wenn man es nutzen könnte, wäre es nicht überflüssig.  Vllt klappt das ja schon bald.


----------



## Jahai (21. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Merkwürdig.
> Dann könnte das Nexus ja theoretisch sogar noch günstiger sein, hätte es nicht dieses überflüssige Stück Technik.



Viel interessanter finde ich es ja, dass man anscheinend mit genügend Kenntnissen selbst ein lte Radio entwerfen kann und dann mit dem nexus lte nutzen kann.
Mal schauen ob die Entwickler bei xda dazu in der Lage sind


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2012)

So wie ich das verstehe kann der Chip auch LTE, wird hier aber "nur" für GSM/UMTS genutzt. Er ist in dem Sinne also kein bisschen unnötig.
Damit betragen die Zusatzkosten also nur die Differenz zwischen einem Transceiver mit und eine Transceiver ohne LTE. Das sind vielleicht 2, maximal 10 Euro. Wenn man sich dafür ein PCB Redesign oder sogar eine komplette Fertigungslinie durch weiterverwenden das Q Designs spart bekommt man am Ende ein Plus raus.


----------



## Abufaso (21. November 2012)

Jahai schrieb:
			
		

> Viel interessanter finde ich es ja, dass man anscheinend mit genügend Kenntnissen selbst ein lte Radio entwerfen kann und dann mit dem nexus lte nutzen kann.
> Mal schauen ob die Entwickler bei xda dazu in der Lage sind



Wird der nicht "abgekappt" sein? Also die Leiterbahnen? Oder hat man sich noch nicht mal dazu die Mühe gemacht..


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2012)

Da fehlen auch noch ein paar Bauteile. Nicht dass ich nicht wüsste wen ich fragen muss um die an zu löten(selfmade Lötofen ftw.), aber zum einen hat nicht jeder diese Möglichkeit und zum anderen muss man die Bauteile auch noch bekommen.


----------



## Jahai (21. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Wird der nicht "abgekappt" sein? Also die Leiterbahnen? Oder hat man sich noch nicht mal dazu die Mühe gemacht..


 
Ja, habe gerade nochmal geguckt und musste meine Euphorie leider stoppen. Laut Androidnext fehlt die Antenne für LTE und ein Verstärker :/

Quelle: http://www.androidnext.de/news/nexus-4-lte-aosp-root/


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Hrmpf. Normalerweise wird es eigentlich am selben Tag ausgeliefert wie es in Hannover angekommen ist. 
Entweder ist das Tracking lahm oder es ist irgendwie doch beim Zoll gelandet. 

Das blöde Handy soll endlich ankommen...


----------



## Papzt (22. November 2012)

Hättest du was gesagt dann hätte ich es hier schnell abgeholt


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Das hättest du wohl gerne. 
Nachher mal schauen ob eine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten ist, dann fahr ich eben nach Hannover. 

Besser wäre es ja, wenn es einfach Zuhause steht.


----------



## Papzt (22. November 2012)

Ich hätte da absolut nichts gegen  würde dir mein S3 dann schicken und gut


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Ihhh. Ein S3.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Wo muss ich hin?


----------



## Whoosaa (22. November 2012)

Der Zoll wird dich benachrichtigen.. 

Dauert wahrscheinlich nochmal 1-2 Tage, bis der Brief ankommt. Bitter.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Ich hasse Deutsche Bürokratie.


----------



## Chrisch (22. November 2012)

Kann auch gut mal eine Woche dauern bis post kommt.

Und wenn du das Paket abholst vergiss nicht den zahlungsnachweiß etc, da sind die sehr pingelig ^^


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Kann auch gut mal eine Woche dauern bis post kommt.
> 
> Und wenn du das Paket abholst vergiss nicht den zahlungsnachweiß etc, da sind die sehr pingelig ^^


 
Ich habe keinen Zahlungsnachweis. Ich habe keine Rechnung oder ähnliches. Wovon auch?
Ich habe ja nichts bezahlt.


----------



## Papzt (22. November 2012)

ja das kann noch ewig dauern....hatte da auch schon öfters meine Probleme


----------



## Chrisch (22. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Zahlungsnachweis. Ich habe keine Rechnung oder ähnliches. Wovon auch?
> Ich habe ja nichts bezahlt.


 Tja, sollte das Paket nicht mit dem richtigen Wert ausgewiesen sein ($299 / $349) oder eine Rechnung in dem Paket liegen wird der Zoll vermutlich nach dem Preis in DE gucken (299€ / 349€) und danach versteuern. Wird dann zusammengesetzt aus Gerätepreis + Versandkosten * 0,19 (für die MwSt).

Kannst also ggf. mit 50-75€ MwSt rechnen (je nach dem ob DE oder US Preis).


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Tja, sollte das Paket nicht mit dem richtigen Wert ausgewiesen sein ($299 / $349) wird der Zoll nach dem Preis in DE versteuert (299€ / 349€). Wird dann zusammen gesetzt aus Gerätepreis + Versandkosten * 0,19 (für die MwSt).


 
Warum muss ich ein Geschenk Versteuern? Das Paket ist als Geschenk ausgeschrieben (stehen sogar Weihnachtsgrüße auf Deutsch drinne ).
Die können mich mal am Arsch Lecken, ich zahl doch keine 50€ Steuern .. *für ein Geschenk!*


----------



## Chrisch (22. November 2012)

Es ist egal ob es ein Geschenk ist oder nicht, versteuert wird alles was über den Freibetrag (glaub 22€) liegt 

Was meinste wieviele Händler die Ware die sie verschicken als Geschenk deklarieren?


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Was meinste wieviele Händler die Ware die sie verschicken als Geschenk deklarieren?


 
Lass mich raten, es habe alle gemacht und deswegen darf ich jetzt blechen? Drecksverein.

Ich bleche nicht, das ist ein verkacktes Geschenk. Ich habe doch auch, wenn ich es in den USA Bestellt habe, schon da Steuern gezahlt. Wird das nicht wenn überhaupt gegen Gerechnet?

Ich habe grade Pauly nochmal angerufen, der meinte das er nichtmal eine Rechnung hat. Der hat mir jetzt vom Google Play Store die "Delivery Order / Packagin Slip" geschickt, das was beim Paket dabei lag als er es gekauft hat. Da steht aber kein Preis drauf.


Edit: Ich denke das ich wohl die 19% Blechen muss. Geil. Das Handy ist bald so teuer wie ein S3 NEU!

377 (Handy) + 43 (Shipping) = 420 * 1,19 = 499,80 ~ 500$  

**** YOU ZOLL!


----------



## Chrisch (22. November 2012)

Tjoa, man sollte sich ein wenig informieren bevor sachen importiert 

Hab schon vieles aus China, Taiwan, USA etc bekommen und kann dir sagen die sind da ganz scharf drauf beim Zoll.

Btw bei $420 kannste noch Glück haben da die umgerechnet unter 350€ fallen, dann gilt


> “Falls der Wert der Sendung den Betrag von 45 Euro übersteigt, besteht bis zu
> einem Warenwert von 350 Euro unter den vorstehenden Voraussetzungen die
> Möglichkeit einer Pauschalverzollung, d.h. es werden für Zoll und
> Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (EUSt) bei Einfuhren von nicht präferenzberechtigten Waren
> ...





> Pauschalverzollung:
> Für einfuhrabgabenpflichtige Waren, die Reisende *gelegentlich* und *ausschließlich zum persönlichen Gebrauch* oder Verbrauch für ihren Haushalt oder als Geschenk in ihrem persönlichen Gepäck einführen
> oder in *gelegentlichen Sendungen nichtkommerzieller Art* von natürlichen Personen aus Gebieten, die weder zum Zollgebiet der Gemeinschaft noch zu der Insel Helgoland gehören, *unentgeltlich* an andere natürliche Personen übersandt werden und *ausschließlich zum persönlichen Gebrauch* oder Verbrauch im Haushalt des Empfängers bestimmt sind *und deren Wert* je Reisender oder *je Sendung 350 Euro nicht übersteigt*, werden die Einfuhrabgaben nach pauschalierten Einfuhrabgabensätzen erhoben.


Wären dann 328€ fürs Gerät, davon halt 13,5% "Pauschalverzollung".

Also war das Gerät doch kein Geschenk


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

> Tjoa, man sollte sich ein wenig informieren bevor sachen importiert


Ich weiß das Elektronik Zoll frei ist. Hatte nicht an die Steuer gedacht. Der scheiss Zoll macht ja eigentlich auch nur Stichproben und mein Paket wird natürlich kontrolliert. 



> Btw bei $420 kannste noch Glück haben da die umgerechnet unter 350€ fallen, dann gilt


Der Warenwert beträgt 299$. Bin doch nicht blöd und sage denen, wie Teuer der Versand im Endeffekt war. 
Muss ich dann nur 13,5% Zahlen und die 19% Ust. fallen weg? 



Chrisch schrieb:


> Also war das Gerät doch kein Geschenk


Klar ist es ein Geschenk. Muss es nur Pauly zurück Zahlen, aber was der Zoll nicht weiss, macht ihn nicht heiss.



> Hab schon vieles aus China, Taiwan, USA etc bekommen und kann dir sagen die sind da ganz scharf drauf beim Zoll.


Ich auch. Musste niemals Zoll / Steuer nachzahlen! 


Naja, was solls. Das Gerät wird ja auch von Google Geld bezahlt. Unversteuert. Muahahaha. 


€dit: Habe mal nachgerechnet, wenn ich keine Steuern Zahlen müsste, wäre das Gerät genau 299€ teuer. Obwohl es aus den USA *mit* Express Shipping kam. 
Also wäre das bisschen fies. So zahle ich halt, bei 19% 350€ und bei 13,5% 334€. Also geht das klar. Regt mich trotzdem auf. 

Rechnung: 299$ (base) + 38$ (US taxes and shipping) + 43$ (Express shipping to germany) = 380$ * 1,135 = 431$ ~334€

oder 

299$ (base) + 38$ (US taxes and shipping) + 43$ (Express shipping to germany) = 380$ * 1,19 = 452,20$ ~ 350€

Edit: Wenn ich Glück habe, dann habe ich Montag mein Handy. Weil Freitags machen die meisten Zollämter um 14:30 zu, das schaff ich, wenn überhaupt nur sehr sehr knapp! Der Zoll ist ein Hurensohn!


----------



## septix (24. November 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage, wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem Bearbeiten des Codes von Android Apps?
Sobald ich eine apk dekompiliere, in eine der .smali-files eine Zeile, bzw ein Kommentar einfüge und das ganze dann wieder compiliere läuft zwar alles, jedoch nach testweise erneutem dekompilieren der .apk ist das von mir eingefügte Kommentar im Code nicht mehr vorhanden...


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2012)

septix schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem Bearbeiten des Codes von Android Apps?
> Sobald ich eine apk dekompiliere, in eine der .smali-files eine Zeile, bzw ein Kommentar einfüge und das ganze dann wieder compiliere läuft zwar alles, jedoch nach testweise erneutem dekompilieren der .apk ist das von mir eingefügte Kommentar im Code nicht mehr vorhanden...


 
So einfach geht das auch nicht. Kommentare findet der auch nicht im Code. Du siehst ja auch keine Kommmentare von den Entwicklern. 
Am besten ist es wenn du den Source Code hast.


----------



## septix (25. November 2012)

An den Java Source Code komm ich ja ran. 
Aber dort ist es auch so dass wenn ich im Source Code Änderungen wie z.B. ein Kommentar zufügen oder irgendetwas anders vornehme, daraus wieder in mehreren Schritten eine .apk mache, mir testweise von dieser wieder den Java Code anschaue, mein Kommentar weg ist bzw der Code wieder in Originalzustand ist...


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2012)

Geänderter code sollte durchaus ankommen. Kommentare werden beim kompilieren natürlich weg geschmissen, das ist bei jeder Programmierplattform so.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

Ich war heute auch mal cool. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reicht allerdings leider noch nicht für einen Daily, Bluetooth fehlt, Google Now funzt noch nicht, Google Konto-Synchronisation klappt nicht.. aber immerhin.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2012)

Hat nicht so ganz mit dem attachment geklappt 

PS: Kann mein Nexus 4 beim Zoll abholen ... die haben allerdings beschissene öffnungszeiten, somit dauert es noch ein bisschen bis ich es abholen kann -__-


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hat nicht so ganz mit dem attachment geklappt







Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Kann mein Nexus 4 beim Zoll abholen ... die haben allerdings beschissene öffnungszeiten, somit dauert es noch ein bisschen bis ich es abholen kann -__-


 
Ich wollte gerade frage.. schon 'ne ziemliche Sch***, oder?


----------



## Klarostorix (26. November 2012)

Das bei Leandros wird noch zur never-ending-story  

Nach den überraschend üppigen Einnahmen gestern bei meiner Geburtstagsfeier mit der ollen Verwandtschaft stehe ich jetzt vor der Frage, Note 2 oder Nexus. Günstig gegen teuer, erweiterbarer Speicher gegen knappe 16GB, Vanilla Android gegen S-Pen Goodies, großer, austauschbarer Akku gegen feste 2100mAh, AMOLED gegen IPS... AAAARGH, ICH DREHE NOCH DURCH


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2012)

Note 2


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

Wenn du mit der Größe klar kommst, Note 2. 

@ Leandros: Was meintest du damit??


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2012)

@Klaro: Meine Antwort kennst du, oder? Nexus! 

Das mit meinem Nexus 4 wird echt noch eine Neverending Story. 
Ich nehm mir Heute einfach früher frei und hols ab! 


@Whoosa: Dein Bild ist nicht korrekt hochgeladen. Ich kann es nicht sehen und auch nicht direkt öffnen, da wird mir gesagt der Anhang ist nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> @Whoosa: Dein Bild ist nicht korrekt hochgeladen. Ich kann es nicht sehen und auch nicht direkt öffnen, da wird mir gesagt der Anhang ist nicht verfügbar.


 
Du hast mich gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass seit gut einem Jahr keins der Bilder, die ich in meine Posts gepackt habe, sichtbar ist. Was ist das eigentlich für ein schei* Forum hier, dass man Bilder nicht direkt in Originalgröße in den Post einbinden kann, ohne am Ende des Posts dieses beknackte Anhänge-Fenster zu haben?! Hier regt's mich nur noch auf.. 

Werd's später nochmal probieren.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2012)

Das tutorial zum Bilderupload ist in meiner Signatur verlinkt (und dürfte auch irgendwo gepinnt sein).


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Das tutorial zum Bilderupload ist in meiner Signatur verlinkt (und dürfte auch irgendwo gepinnt sein).


 
Hab's raus.. bescheuert gelöst. Seit wann gibt's denn diesen Bleistift?! Egal, nochmal:

Ich war heute auch mal cool. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reicht allerdings leider noch nicht für einen Daily, Bluetooth fehlt,  Google Now funzt noch nicht, Google Konto-Synchronisation klappt nicht..  aber immerhin.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. November 2012)

Soo, gerade beim Amazon Cyber Monday ne 830er mit 128GB für 69€ abgegriffen. Deshalb wart ich mit dem Smartphone-Kauf noch ein wenig. Das Nexus wird in nächster Zeit eh kaum zu kriegen sein, wenn man nicht übermäßig viel zahlen will.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2012)

Ich bin beim Zoll. Nexus 4 zahlen. Muss die 299€ verzollen. 
Warte grade darauf das sie die Rechnung fertig macht.  

*freu*

Edit: Nexus 4 da. Ausgepackt. Alles eingerichtet. Happy. Hat paar kleinere dinge die mir nicht so ganz gefallen, z.B die Plastik Kante und die Volume / Power Off Buttons. Aber sonst sehr gute Haptik, Edel aber doch sehr leicht. 

Ach ja, hab noch 1 GB freien Speicher. Fallt über mich her!  









Spoiler



von 5.56 GB.
8 GB ist echt extrem wenig. Ich weiß ja schon was ich zu tun habe: Sobald USB Host / OTH funktioniert, löt ich mir ne SD Karte ins Handy.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Das Ende der neverending story! 

Unboxing - Nexus 4 - YouTube


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2012)

Ein Unboxing mehr als 2 Wochen nach Release.. naja.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Sei ruhig!   Ich habe es am ersten Tag bestellt. Der Zoll ist Schuld!


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2012)

Auf den zweiten Blick.. 

Erzähl uns mehr!

P.S.: Habe jetzt ganz stark den Übergang vom Bilder-Thread in diesen hier gemacht, um ja nicht im Bilder-Thread zu posten!!! So ein Schmarrn..


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Auf den zweiten Blick..
> 
> Erzähl uns mehr!


Gerne doch. 

*Es gibt drei "major hardware flaws":*


Kein USB OTG, obwohl damit geworben wird.
Der Kopfhöhrer Jack summt / brummt.
Der Touchscreen ist ******** unempfindlich. Kein vergleich zum Galaxy Nexus oder Nexus 7, welches einen extrem empfindlichen Touchscreen hat (fast schon zu empfindlich). Ich tappe und ca. 30% meiner Taps werden ignoriert, nervt extrem beim Tippen.
Das Glas hinten ist extremst glatt.
Blickwinkel vom screen sind für den arsch!
Volume Rocker und Power Button sind ganz billiges plastik und fühlen sich wirklich total minderwertig an (lassen sich auch so bedienen, manchmal benötige ich zwei versuche das Telefon an bzw aus zu machen).

Konnte jedoch bisher nicht ausgiebig testen (noch keine wirklichen Batterie Tests, Kamera Tests und weiteres), das heißt, es könnte sein das ich noch weitere Fehler finde. 


*Positiv am Handy ist jedoch:*


Der Screen sieht, wenn frontal betrachtet, extrem geil aus. Gefällt mir. 
Total geniale haptik, liegt gut in der Hand, fühlt sich leicht (leichter als das GNexus, was es nicht ist ) aber dennoch wertig an. 
Schnell. Damit meine ich, extremst schnell. Kein lagg und nichts!


Wer ein Galaxy Nexus hat, brauch nicht umzusteigen / aufzurüsten. Ist es nicht wert. Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht. 




Whoosaa schrieb:


> P.S.: Habe jetzt ganz stark den Übergang vom Bilder-Thread in diesen hier gemacht, um ja nicht im Bilder-Thread zu posten!!! So ein Schmarrn..


HaHa. NP. NP.


----------



## Timsu (27. November 2012)

Dass mit USB OTG scheint ja nur ein Softwarefehler zu sein, oder?
Zu dem Rauschen hab ich unter anderem diese Messung gefunden, gerade bei THD+Noise sieht es ziemlich schlecht aus, der Rest ist eigentlich ziemlich gut:
RightMark Audio Analyzer test : Nexus 4

Das mit dem Touchscreen ist natürlich echt ärgerlich, besteht die Chance, dass das auch nur ein Softwarebug ist?

Wie würdest du die Hardwaretasten mit dem Nexus S vergleichen?
Da kommen sie mir auch manchmal etwas "billig" vor.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2012)

Hm, schade bei der ganzen Mühe. 

Was lernen wir daraus? Niemals etwas zu Release kaufen, sondern immer erst ein wenig warten, und das Produkt ggbf. testen, bevor man Geld für etwas ausgibt.

Habe mich ja zum Glück bei One X und One X+ zurückhalten können, obwohl ich jeweils kurz davor war.. jetzt kann ich mir nur auf die Schulter klopfen, nichts gekauft zu haben.^^


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2012)

Also ist das Nexus 4 wohl leider nicht so gut.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hm, schade bei der ganzen Mühe.
> 
> Was lernen wir daraus? Niemals etwas zu Release kaufen, sondern immer erst ein wenig warten, und das Produkt ggbf. testen, bevor man Geld für etwas ausgibt.


Was heißt Schade. Ich bin einfach perfektionist, ich kann die selbe Liste für das Galaxy Nexus aufstellen, das Samsung Galaxy SIII oder HTC One X. 

Ich warte ja auch auf Tests, leider findest du keinen meiner genannten Punkte in irgendwelchen Tests im Netz  (ich habe mir vor Release bestimmt zwischen 6 - 8 Tests durch gelesen).




> Also ist das Nexus 4 wohl leider nicht so gut.


Doch, ist es. Du musst immer noch den Preis bedenken, irgendwo muss gespart werden.  


*Die negativen Punkte sind ja nur einseitig betrachtet:*


USB OTG wird möglicherweise ein Software Fehler sein. Im Galaxy Nexus war es auch nicht zu release möglich und wurde erst später hinzugepatcht. Leider weiß man das nicht so genau, da das Optimus G auch kein USB OTG kann, denke aber auf sowas legt Google wert. 
Das Summen und Brummen hört man nur in Absoluter Stille. Habe es das erste mal heute auf der Toilette wahrgenommen .
Die unempfindlichkeit kann auch ein Software Fehler sein (glauben auch viele, wenn man sich mal die Bugreports durchliest).
Glas ist immer Glatt, ist beim iPhone auch so. Finde es auf jeden fall besser als das billig Plastik von GNexus!
Es ist leider kein SAMOLED mehr, dadurch hat man halt vor und nachteile. Endlich kein Blaustich mehr!
Und bei den Tasten musste halt gespart werden. Falsche stelle!


*Man muss immer optimistisch bleiben! Meine Nexus 4 wurde sogar noch mit Pre Production Android 4.2 ausgeliefert!  Habe ein Nexus 4 aus der aller ersten Batch. *




> Wie würdest du die Hardwaretasten mit dem Nexus S vergleichen?
> Da kommen sie mir auch manchmal etwas "billig" vor.


Puhh. Mein Nexus S habe ich das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren benutzt. 
Die wirken einfach "billig" weil der Volume Rocker nicht vollständig fest sitzt, dadurch wirkt es etwas billig. Außerdem stehe ich nicht so auf diese Silberoptik. Die Haptik von den Galaxy Nexus tasten ist einfach etwas besser, hat ja auch doppelt so viel gekostet.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich warte ja auch auf Tests, leider findest du keinen meiner genannten Punkte in irgendwelchen Tests im Netz



Im Android-Hilfe-Forum wurde fast alle deiner Punkte schon ausführlich diskutiert


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Im Android-Hilfe-Forum wurde fast alle deiner Punkte schon ausführlich diskutiert


 
Verdammt. 
Den einzigen Punkt den ich gelesen habe, war wegen des Touchscreens und USB OTG. Dachte das der Touchscreen nicht so schlimm ist, denke man gewöhnt sich da auch mit der Zeit dran. USB OTG nutze ich nie, will es aber einfach können. 

Schick mal einen Link.

Edit: Mängel Liste gefunden. 
Solch eine Liste gab es nahezu 1:1 beim Galaxy Nexus auch, kann mich noch errinern wie ganze batches wegen Display Problemen zurück gingen.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. November 2012)

Ich warte nun gemütlich ab (und auf meine SSD ) und entscheide mich im April oder Mai. Bis dahin sind hoffentlich einige der Probleme durch verbesserte Fertigung und/oder Software-Updates gelöst


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich warte nun gemütlich ab (und auf meine SSD ) und entscheide mich im April oder Mai. Bis dahin sind hoffentlich einige der Probleme durch verbesserte Fertigung und/oder Software-Updates gelöst


 
Software Updates. 

Ein neues Board wird nicht verbaut werden, wenn das aktuelle keines beherrscht, dann müssen wir damit leben. 
Den etwas stärkeren Druckpunkt kannst du nicht verhindern, wenn LCD und Glas ein und das selbe Stück sind. Ist beim iPhone 5 auch.


----------



## ile (27. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ende der neverending story!
> 
> Unboxing - Nexus 4 - YouTube



 die Anleitung "auf amerikanisch"...


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

HaHa. 
Ja, ich habe irgendwie extrem viel ******** gelabert.

Vermeide meist den Begriff...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2012)

Gibbet schon das Jelly Bean Update für das SGS2 von Samsung?


----------



## Klarostorix (28. November 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:
			
		

> Gibbet schon das Jelly Bean Update für das SGS2 von Samsung?



Afaik noch nicht offiziell...


----------



## benjasso (28. November 2012)

Würde ich noch gar nicht haben wollen. Erst müssen die Fehler behoben werden.


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2012)

JellyBean (4.1.x) ja, JellyBean MR1 Nein (4.2.x).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2012)

Wo gibts das denn schon?

Momentan habe ich den letzten Leak drauf (4.1.2) was ja aber nicht die Offizielle Final ist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist denn der Leak so? Funzt alles? xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2012)

Hammer flüssig aufjedenfall. Touchwiz UX rockt auf dem S2  

Bugs habe ich momentan nur mit dem Entsperrscreen, was aber schon bekannt ist.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2012)

Geduld zahlt sich wohl aus:Google Nexus 4: Version mit 32 GB und LTE im Shop gelistet
Sofern es günstiger wird, so wie beim Nexus 7.


----------



## Leandros (2. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Geduld zahlt sich wohl aus:Google Nexus 4: Version mit 32 GB und LTE im Shop gelistet
> Sofern es günstiger wird, so wie beim Nexus 7.


 
Ja, super. Warum Google? Warum? Warum nicht gleich und direkt nur 16GB und 32GB? Wahrscheinlich ist der Touchscreen bei dem besser, der Kopfhörer Anschluss brummt nicht mehr und ist unten. 
Langsam fühle ich mich als early adopter verarscht von Google! 

Edit: Habe mir den Screenshot mal angeschaut: *Fake!*

Sieht man doch. Oben rechts ist er eingeloggt, jedoch oben links nicht. 
Außerdem gibt es kein T-Mobile LTE in den USA.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Dezember 2012)

Nja, wer seinen "Haben-will-Reflex" etwas zurückhalten kann, sollte dafür doch nicht bestraft werden


----------



## Leandros (2. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Nja, wer seinen "Haben-will-Reflex" etwas zurückhalten kann, sollte dafür doch nicht bestraft werden


 
Aber die early adopters sollen bestraft werden? Lese mir grade die ganzen News durch, selten so ein Bullshit gelesen, wie z.B das sowas normal ist.

Wenn Google das 32 GB phone mit LTE in der nächsten Woche launcht, sind das ca. 4 Wochen! 

Kaufst du ein Auto und 4 Wochen Später gibt es das selbe Auto 1/4 günstiger mit 100% mehr PS? 
Glaube nicht!


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt da steht Anton und Sign in


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2012)

Also das mit der Sensibilität mit dem Nexus 4 habe ich gefixt.  
Nutze jetzt einen alten Touchscreen Treiber.


----------



## watercooled (3. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

Wenn ich bei meinem Tablet auf die Rubrik "Speicher" in den Einstellungen gehe dann wird mir angezeigt das meine SD Karte mit 2GiB Apps belegt ist was gar nicht sein kann da ich sie erstens alle auf den Telefonspeicher ausgelagert habe und zweitens habe ich gar keine 2GiB an Apps! 
Gibt es eine App die mir genau anzeigt welche Datei die größte auf meiner Speicherkarte ist? So wie bei Windows um Speicherfresser auszumachen


----------



## Timsu (3. Dezember 2012)

Mit ES Dateiexplorer geht das.


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Wenn ich bei meinem Tablet auf die Rubrik "Speicher" in den Einstellungen gehe dann wird mir angezeigt das meine SD Karte mit 2GiB Apps belegt ist was gar nicht sein kann da ich sie erstens alle auf den Telefonspeicher ausgelagert habe und zweitens habe ich gar keine 2GiB an Apps!
> Gibt es eine App die mir genau anzeigt welche Datei die größte auf meiner Speicherkarte ist? So wie bei Windows um Speicherfresser auszumachen


 
SDMaid.


----------



## watercooled (3. Dezember 2012)

Cool, Danke  SDMaid ist super, der andere Manager sagt mir bis auf die Netzwerkfunktionen nicht so zu....
Mal sehen ob er bleibt. Bin etwas bei der App Dateimanager hängen geblieben  

Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt das Contract Killer 650MB groß ist und seltsamerweise nicht im Telefonspeicher liegt....
Auch die N64 Roms werden als Apps erkannt


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich brauch eine CC und etwas Geld (das kommt aber alleine wenn ich ein paar Sachen zurückschicke), aber für das erste fällt mir keine Lösung ein.


----------



## Leandros (4. Dezember 2012)

Für das N4?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2012)

Nexus 10 wäre auch geil, aber eigentlich soll da ein Win 8 Tablet oder sowas mit Tastatur kommen. Und bei meinen imho normalen Anforderungen: mind Full-HD, mind 5-6 Std Akkulaufzeit, wohl keinen Atom, da die afiak nicht schneller sind als die ARM lohnt sich das nicht, aber ein 2 Kern i5 bringts atm auch nicht also auf Hasewell warten, wird das nichts  für unter 900€.

Also bleit nur das Nexus 4.


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2012)

Du meinst ein Windows 8 RT Tablet wo keine x86 Programme laufen?
Die richtigen Windows 8 Tablets kosten ja richtig Geld im Vergleich zu den "günstigen" Tablets.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich mein schon sowas wie das Surface PRO und oben vergaß ich den Wacom Digitzier, einen Stift will ich auch benutzen zum schreiben wenn es richtig funktioniert.

Und ich sagte kein Wort von : "neu", das kann auch sein, aber gebraucht gibt es mehr für das Geld.


----------



## Leandros (4. Dezember 2012)

Auf die Surface Pro Tablets bin ich gespannt. Die normalen Surface Tablets sind ja wieder vollkommen schlecht, ruckeln ohne Ende, werfen Bluescreens und sind instabil und einfach langsam. 

VIelleicht lern Microdoof ja mal ... mag ich aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## ile (5. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Surface Pro Tablets bin ich gespannt. Die normalen Surface Tablets sind ja wieder vollkommen schlecht, ruckeln ohne Ende, werfen Bluescreens und sind instabil und einfach langsam.
> 
> VIelleicht lern Microdoof ja mal ... mag ich aber zu bezweifeln.



Leider bloß halbe Akkulaufzeit im Vergleich zum normalen Surface.


----------



## epitr (5. Dezember 2012)

Gestern das Nexus 4 bestellt und heute direkt versandt  So wünsch ich mir das!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2012)

epitr schrieb:


> Gestern das Nexus 4 bestellt und heute direkt versandt  So wünsch ich mir das!


Was ist denn bei dir als vorraussichtliche Lieferzeit dagestanden vorm bestellen ?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Dezember 2012)

Leandros, du hattest irgendwann mal einen schwarz-weißen CM10-Theme gepostet. Wie hieß der nochmal?

mfg Marcel


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2012)

Dark Exodus

Einfach im Play Store suchen.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Dezember 2012)

Thyrosholo Black finde ich genial.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Dezember 2012)

War zwar Black Exodus, aber ich habs gefunden. Danke dir! 

Thyrosholo finde ich garnicht, nichtmal ein einziger Treffer.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Dezember 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=thyrusholo


----------



## Papzt (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich kotz ab, mein S3 ist gerade in seine Einzelteile zerfallen....in meiner Hosentasche. Top Teil


----------



## stefan79gn (9. Dezember 2012)

So nun nach 2 Tagen mit dem Acer iconia a700 muss ich sagen nice nice.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Dezember 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich kotz ab, mein S3 ist gerade in seine Einzelteile zerfallen....in meiner Hosentasche. Top Teil


 
Bitte was? Bilder, bitte.


----------



## stefan79gn (9. Dezember 2012)

ui s3 auseinandergefallen das ist bitter.


----------



## Papzt (9. Dezember 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Bitte was? Bilder, bitte.


 
Gerne, sobald ich zu Hause bin  einfach göttlich das teil.


----------



## stefan79gn (9. Dezember 2012)

Hatte echt überlegt es mir zuholen aber wenn ich sowas lese muss ich sagen , bin froh  es nicht getan zu haben.


----------



## Papzt (9. Dezember 2012)

Also das S3 LTE ist eventuell besser...hätte auf das warten sollen, oder das N4


----------



## stefan79gn (9. Dezember 2012)

Naja auch ein KO kriterium war die Größe, deswegen bin ich aufs Blackberry bold 9900 gestoßen (ich weiß ist kein Android sondern bb os) aber es hat ne Tastatur.
Mein Arbeitskollege hat aber das s3 lte und ist zufrieden.


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich kotz ab, mein S3 ist gerade in seine Einzelteile zerfallen....in meiner Hosentasche. Top Teil


 
Darum empfehle ich es auch keinem. Trotzdem sollte sowas nicht bei einem 500 Euro Handy passieren.


----------



## stefan79gn (9. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Darum empfehle ich es auch keinem. Trotzdem sollte sowas nicht bei einem 500 Euro Handy passieren.



Naja generell sollte es heutzutage find ich garnicht passieren. Wenn man überlegt das die LTE version ja teils noch teurer ist.


----------



## Papzt (9. Dezember 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Naja auch ein KO kriterium war die Größe, deswegen bin ich aufs Blackberry bold 9900 gestoßen (ich weiß ist kein Android sondern bb os) aber es hat ne Tastatur.
> Mein Arbeitskollege hat aber das s3 lte und ist zufrieden.


 Wenn man keine Frauenhände hat geht das. Für mich wären max ~5,2" noch einhändig zu bedienen und es gilt - ohne Android, ohne mich


Leandros schrieb:


> Darum empfehle ich es auch keinem. Trotzdem sollte sowas nicht bei einem 500 Euro Handy passieren.


Da hast du recht. Mal sehen was für eine Ausrede sie jetzt wieder haben


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Naja generell sollte es heutzutage find ich garnicht passieren.


Stimm ich dir zu, so etwas darf nicht passieren.




> Für mich wären max ~5,2" noch einhändig zu bedienen und es gilt - ohne Android, ohne mich


1. WTF?! 5,2" Was hast du für Hände?
2. Same here, ich verdiene da Geld mit, brauch also so oder so ein Android phone.


----------



## stefan79gn (9. Dezember 2012)

Habe bisher alles durch (android, ios, Blackberry os, Symbian ) Nun mein erstes Android Tab, ist macht spaß nur muss ich nun schauen was für apps man so braucht und nutzen kann. Wenn jemand ne idee hat um mit meinem Tab auf meinen windows 7 rechner zuzugreifen bzw auf freigegebene Ordner, bin ich für jeden Tip Dankbar.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Dezember 2012)

ES Datei Explorer


----------



## Papzt (9. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> 1. WTF?! 5,2" Was hast du für Hände?
> 2. Same here, ich verdiene da Geld mit, brauch also so oder so ein Android phone.


 Also meine Mutter nennt sie liebevoll " Klodeckel" 



stefan79gn schrieb:


> Habe bisher alles durch (android, ios, Blackberry os, Symbian ) Nun mein erstes Android Tab, ist macht spaß nur muss ich nun schauen was für apps man so braucht und nutzen kann. Wenn jemand ne idee hat um mit meinem Tab auf meinen windows 7 rechner zuzugreifen bzw auf freigegebene Ordner, bin ich für jeden Tip Dankbar.


 Guck mal in Android Foren herum da findet man immer gute threads ( Android-Hilfe, Androidpit, XDA)


----------



## stefan79gn (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke mit dem es Datei explorer gehts ganz gut.


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Danke mit dem es Datei explorer gehts ganz gut.


 
Nutz doch nicht den Mist. Solid Explorer ist tausendmal besser.


----------



## stefan79gn (9. Dezember 2012)

ich bin doch noch am testen, ja auch der wird getestet  
edit. der solid explorer gefällt mir am besten bisher.  und das schöne ist es funktioniert alles fast selbsterklärend


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2012)

Kann der Solid Explorer auf die internen Bereiche zugreifen?
Ich nutze den Root Explorer, kann alles was ich so brauche.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich liebe den ES


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich liebe den ES


 
Der ist doch mega Hässlich?! Der hat noch Android 2.1 look und den Button der Schande (aka Menu Button der seit 2 Jahren deprecated ist).





Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kann der Solid Explorer auf die internen Bereiche zugreifen?
> Ich nutze den Root Explorer, kann alles was ich so brauche.


 
Solid kann alles was Root Explorer kann. Nur schöner und schneller.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Dezember 2012)

Benutze auch nur noch den Solid. Hatte vorher ASTRO, Root und ES drauf. Solid hat mir alle drei ersetzt.


----------



## RainbowCrash (9. Dezember 2012)

Hatte bis jetzt auch ES drauf, der war von der Optik her wirklich der Horror...

Irgendwie hab ich aktuell extrem Lust auf wieder n Nexus, der Wechsel zum SIII war doch nicht so das wahre


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Solid kann alles was Root Explorer kann. Nur schöner und schneller.


 
Gerade mal ausprobiert. Eine Datei ins Stammverzeichnis verschoben, dann wieder gelöscht. Wird als gelöscht angezeigt.
In den Root Browser - Datei war immer noch da. (Hatte ihn btw falsch geschrieben, und du hast es gnadenlos kopiert - man kann also davon ausgehen, dass du keine Ahnung davon hast. )

Außerdem braucht Solid Busybox, die ich nicht drauf habe, weil ich sonst nichts habe, was das bräuchte. Außerdem, Installationsgröße Solid: 10 MB, Root: 5 MB. Gut, das UI vom Solid ist besser, keine Frage, vor allem das mit Swipen. Aber ansonsten klarer Sieg für Root Browser.

EDIT: Gerade auf die Erfahrung mit dem Solid hin mal im Root Browser einfach so geswipt - siehe da, er hat das Feature auch.  Wusste ich noch gar nicht. ^^ Damit hat der Solid noch weniger Vorsprung was UI angeht.


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gerade mal ausprobiert. Eine Datei ins Stammverzeichnis verschoben, dann wieder gelöscht. Wird als gelöscht angezeigt.
> In den Root Browser - Datei war immer noch da.


Aktualisieren?



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht Solid Busybox, die ich nicht drauf habe, weil ich sonst nichts habe, was das bräuchte. Außerdem, Installationsgröße Solid: 10 MB, Root: 5 MB. Gut, das UI vom Solid ist besser, keine Frage, vor allem das mit Swipen. Aber ansonsten klarer Sieg für Root Browser.


Wer hat denn kein BusyBox installiert? Das ist Standard.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Aktualisieren?



Was aktualisieren? Löschen gedrückt, als gelöscht angezeigt, aber nicht gelöscht. Was soll ich da noch aktualisieren? ^^
_
*Quote entfernt*_
Was geht'n heute mit dir ab? 
Den Root noch nie ausprobiert, aber behaupten, deins ist besser. 
_*Provokation entfernt*_



Leandros schrieb:


> Wer hat denn kein BusyBox installiert? Das ist Standard.


 
Wieso sollte etwas Standard sein, wenn man es nicht braucht? Sachen gibt's..


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was aktualisieren? Löschen gedrückt, als gelöscht angezeigt, aber nicht gelöscht. Was soll ich da noch aktualisieren? ^^


Die ansicht im Root Explorer, die wird indexiert.




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Den Root noch nie ausprobiert, aber behaupten, deins ist besser.


Hab Root Explorer vor 2 Jahren schon gekauft. Weiss also wovon ich rede.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was geht'n heute mit dir ab?  [...] Auf Kritik mit Beleidigungen reagieren. Sowas kenne ich eher von Apfel-Besitzern, aber nicht von dir..


Mir geht GitLab auf die nerven, wollt es nur Updaten und es hat sich voll zerschossen ... 




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wieso sollte etwas Standard sein, wenn man es nicht braucht? Sachen gibt's..


Jetzt brauchst es doch. 
Außerdem brauchen es fast alle root apps. Die wichtigste, Ti Backup, zum beispiel.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die ansicht im Root Explorer, die wird indexiert. [...] Hab Root Explorer vor 2 Jahren schon gekauft. Weiss also wovon ich rede.



Ahhh. Jetzt. Ich rede vom Root Browser (Root Browser Lite), du vom Root Explorer - zwei paar Schuhe. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchst es doch.
> Außerdem brauchen es fast alle root apps. Die wichtigste, Ti Backup, zum beispiel.


 
Mmn.. nö. 
Das lustige ist nämlich, wie ich gerade feststelle: Titanium hat BusyBox (1.18.4). Wieso zum Teufel erkennt Solid die also nicht?


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ahhh. Jetzt. Ich rede vom Root Browser (Root Browser Lite), du vom Root Explorer - zwei paar Schuhe.



Verdammt.


----------



## benjasso (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich werfe jetzt mal den Total Commander in den Raum. Den kannte ich vom Windows her und finde den auch auf dem Smartphone toll. Kennt ihr den nicht, oder hat der mir nicht bekannte Nachteile?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

Kostet der nicht eigentlich was?


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2012)

Im Play Store ist er kostenlos. 

Zur app: Design: Durchgefallen.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2012)

Ist der Play Store bei euch auch down?


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2012)

Nein, geht bei mir einwanfmdfrei.


----------



## Leandros (10. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ist der Play Store bei euch auch down?


 
Nöö. Normal würde ich dir Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up? verlinken, aber die page hat grade meinen Browser zweimal zum abstürzen gebracht.  (außerdem geht die seite nicht mit subdomains.


Edit: GMail ist down.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2012)

Also am PC kann ich auf GMAIL zugreifen.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2012)

Tatsächlich, jetzt geht er wieder. Und GMail geht bei mir auch. Hmm.. scheinen gerade Probleme zu haben. 

@ Leandros: Spitzen Idee, du Profi.. ich habe natürlich auch play.google.com überprüft, und die ging - aber aufm Handy habe ich nur Zeitüberschreitung bekommen. Inet ging natürlich auf Handy - Whatsapp hat fleißig gefunkt. App-Neustart hatte auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Leandros (10. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Leandros: Spitzen Idee, du Profi.. ich habe natürlich auch play.google.com überprüft, und die ging


 
 

Habe auf dem Handy auch geschaut, ging ohne Probleme. 
Gmail ist jedoch bei mir am PC down / komme in kein label rein, mein page geht, und auf dem Handy total langsam.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sind zu viele Kekskrümel im Serverraum gelandet, und die Putzhilfe hat beim putzen ein paar Kabel rausgerissen. Oder die Google-Techniker haben aus Versehen Kinderpunsch auf die Hardware verschüttet. Wer weiß, wer weiß..


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind zu viele Kekskrümel im Serverraum gelandet, und die Putzhilfe hat beim putzen ein paar Kabel rausgerissen. Oder die Google-Techniker haben aus Versehen Kinderpunsch auf die Hardware verschüttet. Wer weiß, wer weiß..


 Kinderpunsch? GLÜHWEIN!!!


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Kinderpunsch? GLÜHWEIN!!!


 
Ich kann also davon ausgehen, dass der Witz auch beim letzten angekommen ist?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Dezember 2012)

Von selbigem sauge ich seit 2 Stunden über 100 Apps, also ja, alles OK.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2012)

Ach du bist das 
Da muss sich Ja keiner wundern warum nichts mehr geht wenn du die ganze download- Kapazität belegst... 
Mfg


----------



## Papzt (11. Dezember 2012)

Tja und gestern war ich es  habe mal wieder geflashed und da muss man dann ja ordentlich laden...dauert bei meiner Leitung zwar keine 2 Stunden aber war auch ordentlich


----------



## Leandros (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Titanium Backup? Ist doch total umständlich immer alles neu zu saugen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2012)

Könt ihr mir ne schnelle und sichere Methode nennen, mit der ich mein HTC Evo 3D rooten und flashen kann (und ne gute ROM auch noch, wo alles funktioniert...)
Wäre nett, da hab ich noch zu wenig ahnung von...
MfG


----------



## Papzt (11. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Titanium Backup? Ist doch total umständlich immer alles neu zu saugen.


 Na ich sichere aber nicht alles. Da geht neu laden meistens schneller


SniperPhil schrieb:


> Könt ihr mir ne schnelle und sichere Methode nennen, mit der ich mein HTC Evo 3D rooten und flashen kann (und ne gute ROM auch noch, wo alles funktioniert...)
> Wäre nett, da hab ich noch zu wenig ahnung von...
> MfG


 XDA, ganz einfach. Guck da nach welche Roms oft genutzt werden. Im Zweifelsfall immer CM. Und rooten mit nem CF-root Kernel


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Könt ihr mir ne schnelle und sichere Methode nennen, mit der ich mein HTC Evo 3D rooten und flashen kann (und ne gute ROM auch noch, wo alles funktioniert...)
> Wäre nett, da hab ich noch zu wenig ahnung von...
> MfG



Zu 100% sicher ist das nie. Und das Evo3D ist noch veeery Alpha. Kamera und Wlan sowie die Hintergrundbeleuchtung gehen afaik noch nicht. Also keinesfalls alltagstauglich.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Zu 100% sicher ist das nie. Und das Evo3D ist noch veeery Alpha. Kamera und Wlan sowie die Hintergrundbeleuchtung gehen afaik noch nicht. Also keinesfalls alltagstauglich.



Mittlerweile gibts auch viele ROMs die ziemlich komplett funktionsfähig sind. 
Sogar mit 3D.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Könt ihr mir ne schnelle und sichere Methode nennen, mit der ich mein HTC Evo 3D rooten und flashen kann (und ne gute ROM auch noch, wo alles funktioniert...)
> Wäre nett, da hab ich noch zu wenig ahnung von...
> MfG



Schau dich hier mal rum
HTC Evo 3D Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de
Da gibt es dann auch die richtigen Anleitungen zum rooten und S-Off stellen weil es je nach Bootloaderversion unterschiedliche Wege gibt.
Es gibt schon gute Customroms wo alles geht ich bin aber seit Android4 auf die Originalerom umgestiegen weil ich damit sehr zufrieden bin und ne Custom unnötig ist.


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Schau dich hier mal rum
> HTC Evo 3D Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de
> Da gibt es dann auch die richtigen Anleitungen zum rooten und S-Off stellen weil es je nach Bootloaderversion unterschiedliche Wege gibt.
> Es gibt schon gute Customroms wo alles geht ich bin aber seit Android4 auf die Originalerom umgestiegen weil ich damit sehr zufrieden bin und ne Custom unnötig ist.



Ach echt? Mein letzter stand der CM war das fast nix vom eigentlich wichtigen läuft.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt ja nicht nur CM.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2012)

Naja, wenn ich seh, dass da manche Leute in AnTuTu 16k Punkte haben und ich (Bei 14% Akku und ner Class 4er SDHC) nur 6k Punkte hab, such ich gerade irgendwie ne Herausforderung...
Aber danke für den Link!
MfG


----------



## Leandros (11. Dezember 2012)

"However, if you put any trust in Quadrant scores you could use them to prove that dancing naked for 5 minutes in your garden affects device performance." - Chainfire 

Ersetze Quadrant durch AnTuTu und es trifft zu.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich seh, dass da manche Leute in AnTuTu 16k Punkte haben und ich (Bei 14% Akku und ner Class 4er SDHC) nur 6k Punkte hab, such ich gerade irgendwie ne Herausforderung...
> Aber danke für den Link!
> MfG


 
Als wäre das wichtig was andere für Punkte im Bench haben  Aber soviel mehr wirst da nicht bekommen selbst mit Custom Rom und ocen. Da musst dann auf ein anderes Gerät umsteigen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2012)

Ne, es geht darum, dass das Gerät immer mal wieder Hänger hat...
Und mir zu viel Strom verbraucht, etc...
Da suche ich halt ne andere ROM, die weniger verbraucht und flüssig läuft...
MfG


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Titanium Backup? Ist doch total umständlich immer alles neu zu saugen.



Das ist es ja. Da ich für Titanium eh in den Store muss, kann ich auch direkt alle Apps saugen und hab dann die neuste Version.


----------



## Leandros (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Das ist es ja. Da ich für Titanium eh in den Store muss, kann ich auch direkt alle Apps saugen und hab dann die neuste Version.


 
Du verlierst alle daten ... außerdem lad ich keine 100 apps neu runter!


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja gut, jeder macht es so wie er will


----------



## Leandros (11. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ist ja gut, jeder macht es so wie er will


 
Nein!


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein!



Bei dir sind langsam autokratische Tendenzen erkennbar.


----------



## Leandros (11. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bei dir sind langsam autokratische Tendenzen erkennbar.


 
Autokratie ist super. Genau wie Kommunismus! Bin ja nicht ohne Grund in der KPD.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier stand Mist...


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, habe gestern mein Note 2 bekommen und wollte mal fragen, was so die Geheimtipps der Apps sind, habe schon einige, aber Tipps von den Experten wären bestimmt hilfreich 

Ich suche aber auch noch nach etwas speziellem: 
Wenn ich Abends im Bett liege und zum Einschlafen Musik hören möchte, dann würde ich gerne einfach eine Wiedergabeliste (.m3u auf der SD-Karte) starten, einschlafen und gut ist, nur sind es ~350 Lieder, heißt also, das Ding spielt die Ganze Nacht Musik ab.. Kann man das irgendwie verhindern, dass meinetwegen nach 30 Minuten die Musik automatisch aus geht? Wäre echt klasse, würde auch auf extra Apps ausweichen 

Und als letzes was speziell zum Note 2: Normalerweise sollte doch, sobald man den S-Pen rauszieht und auf dem Homescreen ist, sich ein extra Homescreen öffnen, mit extra S-Pen-Apps und den empfohlenen Apps, aber dieser kommt bei mir nicht mehr..


----------



## Abufaso (12. Dezember 2012)

Der PlayerPro hat das was du suchst als "Einschlaf Timer".
Poweramp auch


----------



## Leandros (12. Dezember 2012)

Naheza jeder Player hat SleepTimer.


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Naheza jeder Player hat SleepTimer.


 Ok, danke, der Samsung Player meines wissens nach nicht  Zumindest noch nicht gefunden..


----------



## Leandros (12. Dezember 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ok, danke, der Samsung Player meines wissens nach nicht  Zumindest noch nicht gefunden..


 
Ja, sorry. 

Nahezu jeder gute player im store.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2012)

@ Daxelinho: Drücke mal länger auf die Menu-Taste.

EDIT:

Obiges war falsch, aber ein bisschen Google-Suche: Page Buddy - Samsung Galaxy Note II (AT&T, SGH-i317) - YouTube


----------



## zulu1024 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

an alle HTC ONE X besitzer: Startet mal eure Systemupdateprüfung. Ich bin bei 1&1 und habe heute ein Update erhalten 4.0.475679 (1,25)MB. Nach dem Neustart noch mal die Prüfung gestartet und es wurde ein Update zu Jelly Bean 4.1.1 angeboten! Bin gerade am installieren (367MB)...


----------



## Leandros (12. Dezember 2012)

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> an alle HTC ONE X besitzer: Startet mal eure Systemupdateprüfung. Ich bin bei 1&1 und habe heute ein Update erhalten 4.0.475679 (1,25)MB. Nach dem Neustart noch mal die Prüfung gestartet und es wurde ein Update zu Jelly Bean 4.1.1 angeboten! Bin gerade am installieren (367MB)...


 
Weitergeleitet.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Dezember 2012)

Die verfügbarkeit vom Nexus 7 ist mal voll für'n A.... -.-


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Daxelinho: Drücke mal länger auf die Menu-Taste.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Obiges war falsch, aber ein bisschen Google-Suche: Page Buddy - Samsung Galaxy Note II (AT&T, SGH-i317) - YouTube


 
Stimmt, habe ich wohl versehentlich deaktiviert  Danke!


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2012)

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> an alle HTC ONE X besitzer: Startet mal eure Systemupdateprüfung. Ich bin bei 1&1 und habe heute ein Update erhalten 4.0.475679 (1,25)MB. Nach dem Neustart noch mal die Prüfung gestartet und es wurde ein Update zu Jelly Bean 4.1.1 angeboten! Bin gerade am installieren (367MB)...



Steht doch schon seit gestern Abend auf der HTC Seite oder?


----------



## Leandros (12. Dezember 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Die verfügbarkeit vom Nexus 7 ist mal voll für'n A.... -.-


 
Ist sie von allen Nexus Geräten. Google hat nicht mit so einer Nachfrage gerechnet.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2012)

Gerade auf der HTC Seite entdeckt: http://www.htc.com/www/about/newsro...-exclusive-phone-supplier-partner-of-the-uefa

Na endlich. Vielleicht starten sie damit dann mal die überfällige Medien-/ und Werbungspräsenz in Europa, die ihnen bisher bitter gefehlt hat..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Android App. 
Ziel: Akku sparen
Am optimalsten würde die App dafür sorgen das das Handy Edge nutzt und erst beim entsperren des Bildschirms auf 3G schaltet.

Kennt jemand sowas? Das einzige in die Richtung was ich gefunden habe schaltet leider die Datenverbindung ganz aus wenn der Bildschirm gesperrt ist 

Gruß
Dissi


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Dezember 2012)

Tasker!


----------



## Trolli91 (13. Dezember 2012)

Zitat aus 
[Info] Akkuverbraucher des Galaxy S2 - Android-Hilfe.de

"2G/3G Switcher (bspw. bei Screen Off -> 2G, bei Screen On -> 3G) sind sinnfrei! Nicht nur dauert es länger, dass SIGGI in den DeepSleep geht, der Wechsel zwischen den Netzen selbst schluckt auch noch einen gehörigen Anteil Energie, da eine neue Basisstation gefunden werden muss! Bezogen auf download und Deep Sleep Leistungsverbrauch ist der Unterschied zwischen 2G/3G i.d.R. so gering, dass 2G/3G Switcher sich letztendlich immer als Akkufresser entpuppen! Ein normaler 2G/3G Wechsel zieht für etwa 7 sek. ~ 800 mW. Passiert das die ganze Zeit (bspw. bei automatisierten Lösungen nach Screen Off/On) ist schnell Schicht im Akku."

--> ich rate eher davon ab  Achte lieber darauf das nicht zuviele Hintergrunddaten vom Handy gezogen werden, die können einen wahren Strudel im Akku zur Folge haben!


----------



## Leandros (13. Dezember 2012)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Am optimalsten würde die App dafür sorgen das das Handy Edge nutzt und erst beim entsperren des Bildschirms auf 3G schaltet.


 
Bringt nichts, ist ein Ammenmärchen. Genauso wie, das Taskkiller das Handy schneller machen.

Edit: Oh, trolli hat es ja auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## Trolli91 (13. Dezember 2012)

Allgemein glaube ich, dass die Akkuverbraucher vom S2 einen sehr guten Richtwert auch für andere Telefone geben. (natürlich nicht in absoluten Zahlen, aber man bekommt einen guten Einblick in die Materie)

Lies es einfach mal durch, hat bei mir richtig was gebracht


----------



## Leandros (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das Nexus 4 wieder sicher im Deutschen Play Store verfügbar ist verkauf ich meines.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2012)

Macht Sinn Trolli91. Alternativ idee einen 2G/3G switcher. Hab ich auch schon nach gesucht und keinen vernünftigen gefunden. Dann könnte man 3G wirklich nur zum surfen einschalten, denn für Mails und Whatsapp reicht ja Edge dicke aus.

Am liebsten wäre es mir ja wie es Samsung so schön ist, oben in der Leiste, aber sowas scheints für HTC ja nicht zu geben


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn das Nexus 4 wieder sicher im Deutschen Play Store verfügbar ist verkauf ich meines.


 Grund?


----------



## Leandros (13. Dezember 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Grund?


 
16 GB Modell kaufen.


----------



## Trolli91 (14. Dezember 2012)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Macht Sinn Trolli91. Alternativ idee einen 2G/3G switcher. Hab ich auch schon nach gesucht und keinen vernünftigen gefunden. Dann könnte man 3G wirklich nur zum surfen einschalten, denn für Mails und Whatsapp reicht ja Edge dicke aus.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre es mir ja wie es Samsung so schön ist, oben in der Leiste, aber sowas scheints für HTC ja nicht zu geben


 
Vielleicht kannst du dich ja mit diversen Custom-Roms anfreunden, da gibt es sowas  Weiterhin weiß ich auch nicht welches HTC genau du hast, aber Cyanogenmod ist immer ausgesprochen schnell mit dem updaten, mein uralt-Galaxy Tab wurde nur bis 2.3.6 unterstützt, ist dank CM aber bei 4.1.2 angekommen und es läuft super  Wesentlich besser als jede Original-Firmware von Samsung.


----------



## Leandros (16. Dezember 2012)

Altes Schätzchen wiedergefunden: LG Optimus One Werbung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrNd66QGe2E


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2012)

also ich hab das nexus 7 erst seit ca 12 stunden... ich kanns kaum aus der hand legen soo geil ist das ding 

morgen mal ins rooten reinlesen


----------



## Leandros (16. Dezember 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> also ich hab das nexus 7 erst seit ca 12 stunden... ich kanns kaum aus der hand legen soo geil ist das ding
> 
> morgen mal ins rooten reinlesen


 
Bis du ein wieder neueres Gerät bekommst. 
Seit ich mein Nexus 4 habe, nutze ich mein Nexus 7 überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (16. Dezember 2012)

Mein Nexus 7 kam am Freitag, gerooted ists schon - finds einfach nur klasse


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bis du ein wieder neueres Gerät bekommst.
> Seit ich mein Nexus 4 habe, nutze ich mein Nexus 7 überhaupt nicht mehr.



Als schmartpfon hab ich das sgs3 und wird wohl eine Weile so bleiben


----------



## Leandros (16. Dezember 2012)

So langsam hasse ich das Nexus 4.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXHvSEUsv7Y&sns=em


----------



## Papzt (16. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen im Club der billig Geräte.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Dezember 2012)

Tja.. ich sage lieber gar nichts.


----------



## Leandros (16. Dezember 2012)

Dir ist dein A3 auseinander gefallen, sei ruhig. ^_^


----------



## turbosnake (16. Dezember 2012)

Wo sind eigentlich die Fotos des zerfallenen S3?


----------



## Leandros (16. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt. Fotos her.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Dezember 2012)

Sooo, ich melde mich mal wieder aus dem Krankenhaus zurück


----------



## Leandros (16. Dezember 2012)

Wat war?


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Dezember 2012)

Das zu erkären, würde zu lange dauern. Nur eines sei gesagt: Die Anfänge liegen fast 10 jahr zurück


----------



## Leandros (16. Dezember 2012)

Du bist nur 10 Jahre alt?


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Dezember 2012)

Nein! Ich hoffe, du hast nicht ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen, das wirklich zu glauben  Nimm die Zahl mal 2 und du erhältst mein Alter  Was das Problem ist, kannst du unter folgendem Link nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/232334-diskussionsthread-organspende.html


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2012)

dann wünschen wir dir mal gute besserung und willkommen zurück


----------



## Leandros (16. Dezember 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Nein! Ich hoffe, du hast nicht ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen, das wirklich zu glauben


 
Ich hoffe du hast nicht geglaubt das, das mein ernst war.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Dezember 2012)

Nein, habe ich nicht, wollte aber sicherheitshalber nochmal nachfragen


----------



## Xtreme (17. Dezember 2012)

Besitze aktuell noch ein S2 was mir bisher immer gute Dienste erwiesen hat. Läuft mit CustomRom. Nächstes Jahr im März gibt es jedoch ein neues dann steht wieder ne Vertragsverlängerung an.

Hab mir aktuell das Nexus 10 geholt, absolut geil...


----------



## Leandros (17. Dezember 2012)

Ohne Ameisen? 

Solid Explorer hat jetzt busybox included. Außerdem ist er aus der beta... Und kostet plötzlich Geld. 
Ich werde Solid Explorer wohl nie mehr updaten.  (habe noch die kostenlose Version)


----------



## DrDave (17. Dezember 2012)

Der Umstieg vom Samsung Galaxy S aufs Nexus 4 ist geglückt und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Leandros (17. Dezember 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Der Umstieg vom Samsung Galaxy S aufs Nexus 4 ist geglückt und ich bin zufrieden


 
Knarzt es wenn du auf das Gehäuse drückst (z.B am USB port)?


----------



## DrDave (17. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Knarzt es wenn du auf das Gehäuse drückst (z.B am USB port)?


 
Leicht, aber da muss ich schon ganz gut draufdrücken, würde ich im normalen Umgang nie machen.


----------



## Leandros (17. Dezember 2012)

Ungefähr so? Verarbeitungsfehler beim LG Nexus 4 - YouTube


----------



## DrDave (17. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ungefähr so? Verarbeitungsfehler beim LG Nexus 4 - YouTube


 
Oh nee, bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Über der USB-Buchse z.B. gerade eben gar nicht mehr.
Ich kann das auch nicht reproduzieren, manchmal knarzt es an einer Stelle 1-2mal, danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2012)

Also mein HTC knarzt ja nur, wenn ich die Knarz.mp3 abspiele - ansonsten ist es mucksmäuschenstill.


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Oh nee, bei weitem nicht so schlimm.


Steck mal den USB Stecker rein und drück ihn am ende von unten nach oben. Da kommt bei mir extremst dieses knacken. 




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Also mein HTC knarzt ja nur, wenn ich die Knarz.mp3 abspiele - ansonsten ist es mucksmäuschenstill.


 
Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen... Sehne mich nach der Qualität meines Guten alten Nexus Ones zurück!


----------



## DrDave (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Steck mal den USB Stecker rein und drück ihn am ende von unten nach oben. Da kommt bei mir extremst dieses knacken.


 
Nope nichts. Oder ich mach was falsch
Die erste Charge wurde also doch an einem Montag gebaut


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Scheint so. 
Denke nicht, wenn du den USB Stecker bei mir hoch und runter bewegst hört man es. 

Will deswegen unbedingt ein bumper, damit wären die eckligen Power und Volume Button und das knarzen... verdeckt. Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen... Sehne mich nach der Qualität meines Guten alten Nexus Ones zurück!


 
Ouh, da kommt der Neid von den weniger gesegneten. Glaub mir, es fühlt sich verdammt geil an, ein hochwertig verarbeitetes Smartphone in der Hand zu halten. Das Auge (und der Verstand) essen mit. 

On a serious note: LG war bisher nicht als ein physisch hochwertiger Hersteller bekannt. Einen Versuch wars wert, aber scheinbar hat sich nichts verändert. Ist halt so.. 
Apple und HTC sind mMn auch weiterhin die beiden Hersteller, die die haptisch attraktivsten und hochwertigsten Smartphones bauen..


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. Dezember 2012)

Muss dir da zustimmen, was HTC angeht... 
Apple fand ich bisher und mit 3gs wegen dem billigen plastikdeckel nicht schön, aber dem 4er gefiel mir das Glas nicht, besonders wegen der Empfindlichkeit, das 5er ist hingegen ganz schön...

Ich bleib aber bei meinem HTC Evo 3D, das hat mich nur ein drittel des iPhones gekostet... 
Mfg


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2012)

LG  und Google sagen das jeweils der andere Schuld ist;http://www.android-hilfe.de/android...verantwortlichem-liegt-die-schuld-bei-lg.html


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Apple und HTC sind mMn auch weiterhin die beiden Hersteller, die die haptisch attraktivsten und hochwertigsten Smartphones bauen..


 
Apple? Ne, grade die nicht. Die haben dich schon so einige Hardware fails gehabt, z.B die Antenne oder jetzt die Kratzer.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Dezember 2012)

Motorola baut auch sehr hochwertige Smartys, das Prob bei denen ist einfach die nicht vorhandene Updatepolitik.


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Motorola baut auch sehr hochwertige Smartys, das Prob bei denen ist einfach die nicht vorhandene Updatepolitik.


 
Ja, hatte auch auf ein Motorola Nexus gehofft. Motorola oder HTC sind von den Geräten her am besten.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. Dezember 2012)

Wo wir grad bei HTC sind:

Ich brauch n neues Smartphone und schwanke zw. HTC Desire X und dem One S.
Das Desire X find ich optisch ansprechender, weiß aber nicht, ob die Performance passt - hat da mal wer versucht n gestreamtes mkv mit abzuspielen? Bei meinem jetzigen HTC Desire ist das ne Ruckelorgie ^^.
Das One S hat ha zweifelsohne mehr Bums und mehr Custom ROMs - aber da sollte/muss es dann schon die Version mit S4 sein, oder?


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du nur zwischen den beiden schwankst ist es einfach. One S, das Desire X ist bald zwei Jahre alt.
Habe leider nur One S mit dem alten S4 chip nicht mit dem neuen, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Denke aber das sollten beide packen.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. Dezember 2012)

Eh, das Desire X ist doch ganz neu Oo
Also ich mein das hier -> HTC Desire X Überblick - HTC Smartphones ^^

Mein altes Desire ist 2 Jahre alt -deswegen solls ja weg


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Ohh. Ja, habe ich irgendwie verwechselt. Upps. 

Trotzdem, der Desire X CPU ist um längen schlechter als der im One S. Der im Desire X ist noch 45nm


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab seit einer Woche das Desire X und bin damit sehr zufrieden aber ich Zocke auch nicht damit oder so.
Wenn ich wüsste wie ich dieses gestreamte .mkv Testen könnte würde ichs mal testen wenns nicht zu Aufwändig ist.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. Dezember 2012)

@Leandros:
Ja, genau das sind auch meine Bedenken .. man ließt auch manchmal, dass ICS auf dem Desire X manchmal bissle hängen soll (k a, ob da was dran ist) ..aber das brauch ich mit Sicherheit nicht, hatte ich bei meinem jetzigen Desire schon ^^

@Soldat:
Ich hab daheim n kleinen Linux-Server mit Mediatomb, der halt die Daten zum streamen im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellt.
Skifta als entsprechende APP auf dem Smartphone und man kann sich alles angucken - bis auf mkv, das ruckelt bei mir imo wie Atze ^^
Kurzum danke für das Angebot, aber ich denke, das nur zum testen einzurichten wäre bissle zu viel Aufwand


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Muss dir da zustimmen, was HTC angeht...
> Apple fand ich bisher und mit 3gs wegen dem billigen plastikdeckel nicht schön, aber dem 4er gefiel mir das Glas nicht, besonders wegen der Empfindlichkeit, das 5er ist hingegen ganz schön...
> 
> Ich bleib aber bei meinem HTC Evo 3D, das hat mich nur ein drittel des iPhones gekostet...
> Mfg


 


Leandros schrieb:


> Apple? Ne, grade die nicht. Die haben dich schon so einige Hardware fails gehabt, z.B die Antenne oder jetzt die Kratzer.



Stimmt, ganz vergessen. Naja, sie sehen schon verdammt gut aus, prinzipiell und mMn, aber die Antenne, die Farbe..
Wobei ja HTC beim One S auch anfangs Probleme mit der Farbe hatte. Und Motorola hat bestimmt auch irgendwo _kleine_ Fehler gehabt..


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> @Leandros:
> Ja, genau das sind auch meine Bedenken .. man ließt auch manchmal, dass ICS auf dem Desire X manchmal bissle hängen soll (k a, ob da was dran ist) ..aber das brauch ich mit Sicherheit nicht, hatte ich bei meinem jetzigen Desire schon


Ich habe das Handy noch nicht in den Händen gehabt, aber bei dem Prozzessor kann ich mir das wahrlich vorstellen. Ist nichteinmal mittelklasse, der CPU ist lowend .. aber wirklich am Ende von lowend. 
Wenn du die Wahl zwischen beiden hast, greif zum One S.




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Stimmt, ganz vergessen. Naja, sie sehen schon verdammt gut aus, prinzipiell und mMn, aber die Antenne, die Farbe..
> Wobei ja HTC beim One S auch anfangs Probleme mit der Farbe hatte. Und Motorola hat bestimmt auch irgendwo _kleine_ Fehler gehabt..


 
Ja, das One S hat einige macken, z.B die plözlich sich selbstständig machenden Navigations buttons  oder eben die anfällige Farbe.
Denke auch das kleine macken bei Motorola, aber nur kleine nicht so schnitzer wie bei Apple, LG, HTC .. oder es merkt keiner weil die Handys keiner nutzt.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, der HomeButton-Bug ^^
Der wäre aber mitm customROM ja eh nicht gegeben, hoffe ich mal.

Ich fahr nochmal zum MM nachher und guck mit das One S nochmal genauer an.
Danke schonmal für den Rat


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Note 2. Man sollte den Homescreen doch eigentlich scrollen können, sofern die größe stimmt,  oder? Aber bei mir geht das irgendwie nicht.. Wisst ihr,  woran das liegt?


----------



## Papzt (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Dezember 2012)

Naja, wenn man ein Wallpaper als hintergrund einstellt, dass größer als die homescreen Auflösung ist (bei mir 720x1280), dann verändert sich ja det Ausschnitt, jenachdem, auf welchem Homescreen man sich befindet. Aber bei mir geht das nicht.. 
Hoffe, es ist jetzt verständlich


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ja, der HomeButton-Bug ^^
> Der wäre aber mitm customROM ja eh nicht gegeben, hoffe ich mal.


 
Nein. Der bug ist auch in custom Roms. Auf jeden Fall in denen die ich getestet habe.


----------



## Abductee (18. Dezember 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man ein Wallpaper als hintergrund  einstellt, dass größer als die homescreen Auflösung ist (bei mir  720x1280), dann verändert sich ja det Ausschnitt, jenachdem, auf welchem  Homescreen man sich befindet. Aber bei mir geht das nicht..
> Hoffe, es ist jetzt verständlich



Das hat mein Note 2 auch, versteh das auch nicht wo das Problem liegt.
Meine vorherigen Android Geräte haben das alle gemacht.


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Dezember 2012)

Aber meins tut das eben nicht, habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht. Ich kann den Rahmen eben nicht vergrößern.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann auch sein, dass ich was falsch mache,  ist mein erstes Andriod phone 
Habe aber alle Einstellungen durch geguckt und nicht gefunden..


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Liegt wohl am TouchShiz launcher. Testet es mal mit Nova oder Apex.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2012)

Eher nicht, afaik geht das. Sicher, dass man an den blauen Qaudraten nicht ziehen kann? Sicher, dass des in den Einstellungen nicht deaktiviert ist?


----------



## Bambusbar (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Nein. Der bug ist auch in custom Roms. Auf jeden Fall in denen die ich getestet habe.


 
Noin ... das jetzt aber keine gute Antwort


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Dezember 2012)

1. Kann man leider nicht ziehen.
2. Wüsste nicht wo 
3. Der Apex Launcher sagt mir sehr zu ^^ Und mit dem Launcher Switcher ist es Perfekt 

PS: Aber wenn es mit TouchWiz geht, dann wäre es noch besser


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich nutze auch den Apex und finde ihn echt klasse


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Noin ... das jetzt aber keine gute Antwort



Wird ein Treiber Fehler sein und Treiber kann auch keine Rom fixen. An die kommen wir nicht ran, die sind closed source. 
Ist mit dem Touchscreen von Nexus 4 genau so. 



Daxelinho schrieb:


> PS: Aber wenn es mit TouchWiz geht, dann wäre es noch besser


 
Ist mir jedesmal ein Rätsel was man an TouchWiz gut finden kann...


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****

@ Daxelinho: Am Wochenende schaue ich nach und gebe dir Bescheid. Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass das geht.


----------



## Sand0r (18. Dezember 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Aber meins tut das eben nicht, habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht. Ich kann den Rahmen eben nicht vergrößern..
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=609415"/>
> 
> ...



Hey, also bei meinem Galaxy S3 geht das auch nicht. Ich habe allerdings mal gelesen das Samsung diese Funktion über Touch Wizz gesperrt hat. Also sollte das bei dir auch aus diesem Grund nicht gehen.


----------



## Trolli91 (18. Dezember 2012)

Das geht erst seit der neuesten Touchwiz-Version nicht, bei Touchwiz 4 ging das noch


----------



## watercooled (18. Dezember 2012)

Wo liegt denn genau der Nachteil an Touchwiz?
Jeder sagt es sei schei$e, aber nirgends steht warum!


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn genau der Nachteil an Touchwiz?
> Jeder sagt es sei schei$e, aber nirgends steht warum!


 
Laggy und Bunt (allg. hässlich). Reicht, oder?


----------



## DrDave (18. Dezember 2012)

Laggy sollte sich doch bei der aktuellen Smartphonegeneration erledigt haben oder nicht?
Das Bunte ist nun mal geschmackssache.
Ich steh auf NOVA


----------



## watercooled (18. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hatte noch nie ein Samsung in der Hand das ruckelte oder sich aufgehängt hat...


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also ich hatte noch nie ein Samsung in der Hand das ruckelte oder sich aufgehängt hat...


Ich bisher auch nicht, weil nie TouchWiz drauf lief. Aber wenn ich mir die vielen S3s von Freunden / Kollegen anschaue laggen die alle.




> Ich steh auf NOVA


Nutze ich auch, bzw Nova Prime.


----------



## DrDave (18. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also ich hatte noch nie ein Samsung in der Hand das ruckelte oder sich aufgehängt hat...


 
Vlt. sollte ich dir mal mein Samsung Galaxy S im Auslieferungszustand geben, dass war echt grausam.


----------



## Papzt (18. Dezember 2012)

Uhh ja 2.1 war traumhaft


----------



## DrDave (18. Dezember 2012)

Meins kam "schon" mit 2.2


----------



## watercooled (18. Dezember 2012)

Mein Vater hat das S Plus mit 2.3.irgendwas.
Da ruckelt garnichts.

Hab eben den Apex Launcher auf meinem EVO installiert. Sehr Nice  
Sauschnell und schick.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (18. Dezember 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Uhh ja 2.1 war traumhaft


 
Ohh ja .. was habe ich mich auf das 2.2 update gefreut.


----------



## Papzt (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja ging damals zum gl schnell. Eclair war echt nicht das gelbe vom Ei


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat das S Plus mit 2.3.irgendwas.
> Da ruckelt garnichts.



Also mein S Plus ruckelt mit Samsung-Firmware doch recht oft, besonders nach dem Entsperren... Mit CM10 geht's nun.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich bisher auch nicht, weil nie TouchWiz drauf lief. Aber wenn ich mir die vielen S3s von Freunden / Kollegen anschaue laggen die alle.
> 
> 
> 
> Nutze ich auch, bzw Nova Prime.


 
Grad erst heute nen S3 (LTE) ausgepackt und eingerichtet, da laggt überhaupt nix! 

Touchwiz UX ist auch nicht zu bunt, ansich sehr durchdacht. Ich weiß nicht was dagegen sprechen soll. Selbst auf meinem S2 mit letzter Leak und Touchwiz UX ist alles butterweich


----------



## Leandros (19. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Touchwiz UX ist auch nicht zu bunt, ansich sehr durchdacht. Ich weiß nicht was dagegen sprechen soll. Selbst auf meinem S2 mit letzter Leak und Touchwiz UX ist alles butterweich


 
Mag sein, frage mich eh immer was die mit ihren Handys machen das die so laggen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mag sein, frage mich eh immer was die mit ihren Handys machen das die so laggen.


 Ich krieg mein S3 auch nicht zum laggen, ich glaub die das behaupten sind entweder zu blöd um es richtig zu bedienen oder wollen was schlecht machen.


----------



## Leandros (19. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich krieg mein S3 auch nicht zum laggen, ich glaub die das behaupten sind entweder zu blöd um es richtig zu bedienen oder wollen was schlecht machen.


 
Ich mach euch gerne ein Video von, wenn du mir nicht glauben willst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich mach euch gerne ein Video von, wenn du mir nicht glauben willst.


 brachst du nicht musst mir nur sagen welch Programme du laufen hast oder was auch immer du machst


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Grad erst heute nen S3 (LTE) ausgepackt und eingerichtet, da laggt überhaupt nix!
> 
> Touchwiz UX ist auch nicht zu bunt, ansich sehr durchdacht. Ich weiß nicht was dagegen sprechen soll. Selbst auf meinem S2 mit letzter Leak und Touchwiz UX ist alles butterweich



Achtung OT: Glückwunsch zur 6000


----------



## Leandros (19. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> brachst du nicht musst mir nur sagen welch Programme du laufen hast oder was auch immer du machst


 
Ich hab kein S3. Das würde ich nicht mal geschenkt haben wollen (obwohl, doch, kann man verkaufen ). 

Ich sehe nur die S3s von Familie, Freunden und Kollegen. Die laggen alle bis zu einem bestimmten Grad, manche mehr, manche weniger. 
Frage mich nicht warum, normal darf sowas nicht sein.
Sind halt die DAUs, also kann man das eigentlich zum Bewerten nutzen. 

Ein Handy von uns wird nicht laggen, wir wissen wie sowas zu verhindern ist.


----------



## Trolli91 (19. Dezember 2012)

Also die Videos würde ich wirklich gern mal sehen  Allerdings möchte ich dabei auch sehen das das Gerät nicht im Energiesparmodus ist, das ist leicht eingestellt(Statusleiste) und hat weitreichende Performanceeinbußen. Dafür hält der Akku aber auch entsprechend lang


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir den apex jetzt auch mal runtergeladen, gefällt mir gut... 
Sehr flüssig aber auch minimalistisch... 
Mfg


----------



## watercooled (19. Dezember 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Hab mir den apex jetzt auch mal runtergeladen, gefällt mir gut...
> Sehr flüssig aber auch minimalistisch...
> Mfg



Für mich alles drin was ich brauche. Läuft halt extrem flüssig. Brauch jetzt garkeine Custom ROM mehr.


----------



## Papzt (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja macht aber sch nen unterschied ob Custom Rom oder nur ein anderer Launcher. Es geht aber seit je her nichts über nova Prime. Apex, Holo HD usw können da mMn nicht mit halten


----------



## Xtreme (19. Dezember 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Naja macht aber sch nen unterschied ob Custom Rom oder nur ein anderer Launcher. Es geht aber seit je her nichts über nova Prime. Apex, Holo HD usw können da mMn nicht mit halten


Da stimme ich zu, der Nova Launcher ist wirklich der Beste!


----------



## Leandros (19. Dezember 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Naja macht aber sch nen unterschied ob Custom Rom oder nur ein anderer Launcher. Es geht aber seit je her nichts über nova Prime. Apex, Holo HD usw können da mMn nicht mit halten


 
Sehe ich ähnlich. 

Für mich sind custom roms Pflicht weil ich viel weitreichende dinge bearbeiten möchte (und spass am code von den dingern hab).


----------



## Papzt (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich installiere Customs hauptsächlich, weil der ganze standardkram mich nervt. Hier sync, da instant bilderupload usw.
Achja hier eventuell irgendjemand interesse an DOTA2 ?


----------



## Leandros (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch noch so um die 5 invites .. wo mir wieder einfällt, das ich schon lange nicht mehr DotA 2 gespielt habe. Hab da innerhalb von 3 - 4 Monaten 300h gametime gehabt.


----------



## watercooled (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man ein Handy wie zB das S2 hat dann ist das mit den Custom Roms ja eine gute Sache, das Evo hat aber nicht so eine große Community, sprich Updates und mal wenigstens eine (!!!) Stabile und voll funktionsfähige Rom lassen auf sich warten...

Btw, hab ein gebricktes S2 hier, nach dem Galaxy Logo passiert gar nichts mehr. Download Modus will auch nicht.

Gibts ne lösung ohne einen jig stick?


----------



## Leandros (19. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gibts ne lösung ohne einen jig stick?


 
Ja, einschicken. Würde dir aber erst Jig empfehlen.


----------



## benjasso (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte gerne einen DOTA2-Einladung


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Dezember 2012)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerne einen DOTA2-Einladung


 

blub blub falscher thread


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Dezember 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> blub blub falscher thread


 
Lesen bildet.. in dem Fall der drittletzte Post.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Lesen bildet.. in dem Fall der drittletzte Post.


 

uups... hab paar tage nichtmehr ins forum geschaut, da kann das mal passieren dass man eine seite auslässt


----------



## Leandros (21. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Lesen bildet.. in dem Fall der drittletzte Post.


 
Nicht so bös.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt Gerüchte das Google mit Motorola ein eignes Smartphone plant: Googles „X Phone" soll Apples iPhone und Samsungs S III herausfordern - Wallstreetjournal.de
Sowas war eigentlich zu erwarten.


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Dezember 2012)

Hat von euch einer schon das Xiaomi Mi2 ?
Xiaomi Mi2: Das Benchmark-Monster ist bereits bestellbar - aktuell via Import - Android-Hilfe.de
^^


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Habe ein Problem mit Google music,  ich habe vom PC meine iTunes Bibliothek mit dem music-Manager importiert,  online wird sie auch korrekt angezeigt,  nur auf meinem Note 2 uns der Google music App werden die Lieder einfach nicht angezeigt.  Habe schon unzählige Male auf aktualisieren gedrückt,  aber die Songs werden einfach nicht angezeigt.  Was mache ich falsch? 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt Gerüchte das Google mit Motorola ein eignes Smartphone plant: Googles „X Phone" soll Apples iPhone und Samsungs S III herausfordern - Wallstreetjournal.de
> Sowas war eigentlich zu erwarten.



Genau darauf warte ich schon lange  Danke für die Info


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Dezember 2012)

Wieso ist denn der Store so bescheiden in Ö? Kann dort nur Apps laden und, wenn ich eine KK hätte, auch kaufen. Geräte kaufen, den Music Player nutzen und noch anderen Kram kann ich alles nicht machen D:


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Dezember 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn der Store so bescheiden in Ö? Kann dort nur Apps laden und, wenn ich eine KK hätte, auch kaufen. Geräte kaufen, den Music Player nutzen und noch anderen Kram kann ich alles nicht machen D:


Weil die Contentmafia in Österreich was gegen Medien hat die neuer als CDs sind.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche bei meinem Sony Xperia Ray ums Verrecken das Menü, in dem man Einstellen kann, was beim Einstecken eines Kopfhörers passieren soll (also welche app starten soll) - ich hatte das nach dem Kauf des Handys Anfang des Jahres mal gefunden, aber jetzt find ich den Punkt nicht mehr - oder kann es sein, dass das nach dem Update auf Android 4 (vorher 2.3), welches ich letzte Woche durchführte, nicht mehr geht? ^^


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Dezember 2012)

Was sagt ihr zu Grand Theft Auto: ViceCity? Lohnen sich die 4,59 €? Spiele auf einem Note 2


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu Grand Theft Auto: ViceCity? Lohnen sich die 4,59 €? Spiele auf einem Note 2


 
Ich sage dazu, hol deine alte PS2 und spiel es darauf oder alternativ auf einem Emulator (dann sieht es auch noch geil aus).




> Ich suche bei meinem Sony Xperia Ray ums Verrecken das Menü, in dem man Einstellen kann, was beim Einstecken eines Kopfhörers passieren soll (also welche app starten soll) - ich hatte das nach dem Kauf des Handys Anfang des Jahres mal gefunden, aber jetzt find ich den Punkt nicht mehr - oder kann es sein, dass das nach dem Update auf Android 4 (vorher 2.3), welches ich letzte Woche durchführte, nicht mehr geht? ^^


Kannst du das nicht in deiner Musik App Einstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich sage dazu, hol deine alte PS2 und spiel es darauf oder alternativ auf einem Emulator (dann sieht es auch noch geil aus).
> 
> 
> 
> Kannst du das nicht in deiner Musik App Einstellen?



Nein, weder bei Poweramp noch bei Winamp finde ich ein passendes Menü. Winamp hatte ich schon länger drauf, Poweramp teste ich grad, da meine neuen Kopfhörer viel zu basslastig sind und poweramp in der Trial den EQ nicht sperrt (winamp schon)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich sage dazu, hol deine alte PS2 und spiel es darauf oder alternativ auf einem Emulator (dann sieht es auch noch geil aus).


 
Besser auf dem PC, schaut noch besser aus und läuft flüssiger


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

Seit wann gibt's flüssige PS2 emulatoren?


----------



## Leandros (22. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt's flüssige PS2 emulatoren?


 
Schon lange, sogar *nativ* auf Linux. Nennt sich PCSX2. Das komplizierte ist aber das Bios von seiner PS2 zu bekommen.


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Dezember 2012)

Egal, werde es wohl nochmal auf dem PC durchzocken ^^  Kann man das eigentlich mit einem X-Box Controller spielen? 
Zurück zum Thema: Warum werden bei mir bei fast keinen Liedern die Album-Cover angezeigt, obwohl sie in der iTunes-Mediathek vorhanden sind? Habe einfach alle Lieder von der Mediathek auf die SD gezogen (Drag & Drop), bei manchen hat es geklappt, aber bei vielen eben nicht.. Ich ich habe bei sogut wie jedem Lied ein Cover, hat einiges an Arbeit gekostet, aber so finde ich es einfach besser.. Aber warum werden die Cover nicht auf's Note 2 übernommen? Nutze übrigens den mitgelieferten "MP3-Player", finde den an sich gut gelungen, wirkt nicht überladen und trotzdem recht stylisch.. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 

PS: 





Daxelinho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Habe ein Problem mit Google music,  ich habe vom PC meine iTunes Bibliothek mit dem music-Manager importiert,  online wird sie auch korrekt angezeigt,  nur auf meinem Note 2 uns der Google music App werden die Lieder einfach nicht angezeigt.  Habe schon unzählige Male auf aktualisieren gedrückt,  aber die Songs werden einfach nicht angezeigt.  Was mache ich falsch?
> 
> ...


 
Habe hier eine Lösung gefunden:


> 1. Kehren Sie zum Startbildschirm Ihres Geräts zurück.
> 2. Drücken Sie die Menütaste.
> 3. Tippen Sie auf Einstellungen. (Beachten Sie, dass Sie dafür die Menüfunktion auf dem Startbildschirm des Geräts und nicht die Einstellungen in der Google Play Music App aufrufen müssen.)
> 4. Tippen Sie auf Konten & Synchronisierung.
> ...


----------



## Lee (22. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich suche bei meinem Sony Xperia Ray ums Verrecken das Menü, in dem man Einstellen kann, was beim Einstecken eines Kopfhörers passieren soll (also welche app starten soll) - ich hatte das nach dem Kauf des Handys Anfang des Jahres mal gefunden, aber jetzt find ich den Punkt nicht mehr - oder kann es sein, dass das nach dem Update auf Android 4 (vorher 2.3), welches ich letzte Woche durchführte, nicht mehr geht? ^^


 Smart Connect (LiveWare Manager) - Android App - Download - CHIP Handy Welt

Hieß früher LiveWare Manager


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Schon lange, sogar nativ auf Linux. Nennt sich PCSX2. Das komplizierte ist aber das Bios von seiner PS2 zu bekommen.



Mein letzter Stand war das mehr als 20fps völlig utopisch wären.


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Dezember 2012)

Lee schrieb:


> Smart Connect (LiveWare Manager) - Android App - Download - CHIP Handy Welt
> 
> Hieß früher LiveWare Manager


 
Danke, coole App, gleich mal installiert


----------



## Papzt (22. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich fast bestätigen. 32 max und alle 6 kerne auf 100%...und das bei der PAL Auflösung im Fenster


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2012)

Samsung gibt Daten an die USA wieiter:Samsung und Vlingo: gehen Daten an die US Homeland Security?


----------



## merhuett (23. Dezember 2012)

Hab nen S3 mit 4.1.1 wo finde ich die nach Updates suchen Funktion?  Soll ja irgendwie schon 4.1.2 raus sein?


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

merhuett schrieb:


> Hab nen S3 mit 4.1.1 wo finde ich die nach Updates suchen Funktion?  Soll ja irgendwie schon 4.1.2 raus sein?


 
Unter About, ganz unten in den Einstellungen.


----------



## merhuett (23. Dezember 2012)

Mein Handy ist gerootet.  Scheint wohl denn nicht mehr zu gehen.. muss ich das jetzt manuell flashen?


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

merhuett schrieb:


> Mein Handy ist gerootet.  Scheint wohl denn nicht mehr zu gehen.. muss ich das jetzt manuell flashen?


 
Die Option verschwindet nicht einfach.  
Nach OTA wirst du allerdings kein Root mehr haben.


----------



## merhuett (23. Dezember 2012)

Die Option steht da aber bei aktualisieren steht das mein Handy verändert wurde und keine verfügbar ist.
-was ist ota?


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Dezember 2012)

merhuett schrieb:


> -was ist ota?


 
Erster Google-Treffer.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

merhuett schrieb:


> -was ist ota?


Eine Abkürzung.


----------



## merhuett (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja ist ja gut hab's nachgeguckt. 

Das der root weg ist wäre das geringste Problem. Ärgere mich eh das ich den rauf gemacht hab wegen Garantie und so.. ist zum Glück versichert 
Hab triangleway zwar schon auf dem Handy um den Couunter zu resetten aber ich hab ja gehört das das nicht ganz so ungefährlich sein soll?


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

merhuett schrieb:


> Ja ist ja gut hab's nachgeguckt.
> 
> Das der root weg ist wäre das geringste Problem. Ärgere mich eh das ich den rauf gemacht hab wegen Garantie und so.. ist zum Glück versichert
> Hab triangleway zwar schon auf dem Handy um den Couunter zu resetten aber ich hab ja gehört das das nicht ganz so ungefährlich sein soll?


 
Brauchst keine Angst zu haben, Samsung ist da kulant. 




> Die Option steht da aber bei aktualisieren steht das mein Handy verändert wurde und keine verfügbar ist.


Dann musst du wohl oder übel root rückgängig machen und dann das OTA update machen.





turbosnake schrieb:


> Eine Abkürzung.


 


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Erster Google-Treffer.


 
Ihr seit super, jungs.


----------



## merhuett (23. Dezember 2012)

Root rückgängig machen geht indem ich mir die entsprechende Version downloade und auf mein Handy flashe?  mit diesem Programm weiß Grad nicht wie es hieß. 

Da gibt es doch einmal dieses Paket zum ganz plattmachen und noch was anderes oder?  
Hab noch die 4.1.1 als Datei auf dem PC, wenn ich die jetzt flashe ist wieder alles wie ohne root und er sucht wieder normal nach Updates?


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ihr seit super, jungs.


 
Dafür sind wir doch bekannt. 

Ach ja.. *seid *Jungs "Bi*ch, please"


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dafür sind wir doch bekannt.
> 
> Ach ja.. *seid *Jungs "Bi*ch, please"


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Dezember 2012)

Den hat vor wenigen Tagen jemand anderes hier gebracht - eiskalt geguttenbergt haste des. Nicht mal sowas kriegst du alleine hin..


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Den hat vor wenigen Tagen jemand anderes hier gebracht - eiskalt geguttenbergt haste des. Nicht mal sowas kriegst du alleine hin..


 
Ok, ich geb mich geschlagen. Ich geh dann mal in meine Ecke und weine.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Dezember 2012)

Zumindest bin ich nicht der einzige, der dieses Bild vorgesetzt bekommt.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ok, ich geb mich geschlagen. Ich geh dann mal in meine Ecke und weine.



So war's doch gar nicht gemeint. Nicht so traurig..


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt habe ich die ganze Nacht geweint! Fühl dich Schuldig!


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Dezember 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Egal, werde es wohl nochmal auf dem PC durchzocken ^^  Kann man das eigentlich mit einem X-Box Controller spielen?
> Zurück zum Thema: Warum werden bei mir bei fast keinen Liedern die Album-Cover angezeigt, obwohl sie in der iTunes-Mediathek vorhanden sind? Habe einfach alle Lieder von der Mediathek auf die SD gezogen (Drag & Drop), bei manchen hat es geklappt, aber bei vielen eben nicht.. Ich ich habe bei sogut wie jedem Lied ein Cover, hat einiges an Arbeit gekostet, aber so finde ich es einfach besser.. Aber warum werden die Cover nicht auf's Note 2 übernommen? Nutze übrigens den mitgelieferten "MP3-Player", finde den an sich gut gelungen, wirkt nicht überladen und trotzdem recht stylisch.. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen



Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, Problem besteht immer noch


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Dezember 2012)

Hab gestern MIUI geflasht, weil ich den FM-Radio auf Cyanogen vermisst habe... Nuja, jetzt hab ich mehr Probleme als Lösungen.
Eines davon ist, dass die Radio App sehr stark am Akku nuckelt. Beim Start war's auf 65%, nach einer Stunde und 8 Minuten hat sich das Gerät selbst abgeschaltet^^

Kennt ihr ne andere gute ROM die einen solchen Radio mit an Board hat?


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Kennt ihr ne andere gute ROM die einen solchen Radio mit an Board hat?


 
Gibt es da nichts von Dr. Play Store?


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Dezember 2012)

Nö, da gibts nur die Webradios


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Dezember 2012)

Scheinbar hat sich das Problem von selbst gelöst, nach einer halben Stunde nur 2% weniger.... Jetzt noch den Apex Launcher installieren und gut is


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Dezember 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat sich das Problem von selbst gelöst, nach einer halben Stunde nur 2% weniger.... Jetzt noch den Apex Launcher installieren und gut is



Na dann ist ja alles in Butter


----------



## Daxelinho (24. Dezember 2012)

Schon mitbekommen? Gameloft hat viele Spiele reduziert.  Gangster Rio,  NOVA 3, Batman, Spiderman etc. Alles 0.89 €


----------



## Sand0r (24. Dezember 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Schon mitbekommen? Gameloft hat viele Spiele reduziert.  Gangster Rio,  NOVA 3, Batman, Spiderman etc. Alles 0.89 €



Lohnt sich denn Gangster Rio?


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde es echt klasse, habe noch nicht so viel gemacht, fahre die meist Zeit durch die Gegend


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2012)

Ohmann ich liebe mein neues Note 2!
So schlimm finde ich touchwiz jetzt garnicht...


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ohmann ich liebe mein neues Note 2!
> So schlimm finde ich touchwiz jetzt garnicht...



Geht mir ganz genauso! Ich finde es nicht so überladen ehrlich gesagt, und recht intuitiv.. Zum Note 2 muss man ja nicht viel sagen


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir Touchwiz nur wenige Minuten nach dem Auspacken meines SIII angetan. Flog alleine schon wegen des nicht verschiebbaren Menübuttons. Von der Optik ganz zu schweigen, schlimmer gehts ja kaum 
Ich bin wie schon zuvor bei meinem Nexus S mit Nova Prime mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde Vanilla Launcher hässlich  

Touchwiz UX hingegen richtig geil


----------



## Leandros (25. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich finde Vanilla Launcher hässlich
> 
> Touchwiz UX hingegen richtig geil


 
Jedem das seine. Ich find TouchWiz hässlich.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Dezember 2012)

Ebenfalls. Aber du findest auch Sense hässlich, während ich immernoch finde, dass Sense Android ist, wie es sein soll.


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ebenfalls. Aber du findest auch Sense hässlich, während ich immernoch finde, dass Sense Android ist, wie es sein soll.



Der meinung bin ich auch.


----------



## Leandros (25. Dezember 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ebenfalls. Aber du findest auch Sense hässlich, während ich immernoch finde, dass Sense Android ist, wie es sein soll.


 
Sense war zu Android 1.x bis 2.2 Zeiten schön. Aber mit 2.3 aufwärts ist Android einfach schöner.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. Dezember 2012)

Sense ist eigentlich ganz hübsch, aber da is immer soviel Crapware direkt mit dabei


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Dezember 2012)

Viel bei? Ja. Crapware? Nein.  Sagen wir, einen Spiegel brauchen nur die Wenigsten, genauso wie Internetradio, 50 verschiedene Lockscreens etc. Aber ich finde es persönlich besser, wenn solche Sachen direkt drin sind und man sie nicht erst herunterladen muss. Vor allem: Alles passt so gut ineinander wie bei Apple.  Die Kontakte-App sieht optisch genauso aus, wie auch der Friendstream, die E-Mail-App oder die Aktien-App. Es gibt eigentlich nur eines, was mich bei Sense ziemlich nervt, und zwar die Performance. Klar, flüssig ist es, aber die riesigen Apps brauchen Stunden, bis sie mal offen sind,


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich stehe auch auf Vanilla, aber leider auch auf AMOLED, weshalb ich mich mit dem Nexus 4 nicht komplett anfreunden kannn...


----------



## DrDave (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe an dem Bildschirm nichts zu meckern, wenigstens keinen Farbstich wie beim GNexus(stock).


----------



## Bambusbar (26. Dezember 2012)

@Bratwurstmobil:
Jo, und ich installiert halt lieber nur das Zeug, was ich wirklich brauche.
50 Apps aufm Smartphone, die ich nie im Leben anfasse .. neee, das stört mein ästhetisches Auge 

Aber jedem das seine


----------



## biohaufen (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mich bei der PCGHX App nicht mehr anmelden .... Geht es einem von euch hier auch so ? (Galaxy S3; 4.1.2)


----------



## Daxelinho (26. Dezember 2012)

Nope, bei mir (Note 2, 4.1.1) klappt alles 

PS: Das S3 hat schon 4.1.* 2 *?


----------



## Bambusbar (26. Dezember 2012)

Mit meinem HTC Desire klappt die App auch


----------



## biohaufen (26. Dezember 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Nope, bei mir (Note 2, 4.1.1) klappt alles
> 
> PS: Das S3 hat schon 4.1.* 2 *?


 
Jop hat es  

OK, danke, dann werde ich die App mal neu installieren.

PS: Es funktioniert immer noch nicht... Ich habe vorher Daten & Cache gelöscht und dann die App nochmal installiert :/ Es kommt ewig "Mit Forum verbinden..." wenn ich mich anmelden möchte...


----------



## Timsu (26. Dezember 2012)

Beim Nexus 4 wird kein USB OTG mehr kommen, da Hardwarefehler, sehe ich das richtig?

Wie konnte Google nur LG das Nexus bauen lassen?


----------



## leorphee (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi!
ich weiß nicht wen es interessiert, aber bei meinem HTC One S ist gerade ein Update 6.16.401.8 (612.27 MB) auf 4.1.1. + HTC Sense 4.+ am laden ... mal sehen was es bringt...
Edit: Quelle mit Infos>: http://www.androidnext.de/news/htc-one-s-android-4-1-jelly-bean-update-in-deutschland-angekommen/


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Splitscreen Funktion beim S3?


----------



## Papzt (26. Dezember 2012)

Was genau willst du wissen?  funktionieren tuts gut


----------



## Daxelinho (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn's wien beim Note 2 ist,  dann musst du die zurücktaste länger gedrückt halte, dann kommt am linken Rand so eine blaue Elipse, dort drauf gehen und die entsprechenden Apps nach oben oder unten ziehen


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Aach das ist das... ich dachte die funktion gäbs beim note 2 noch nicht...


----------



## Daxelinho (26. Dezember 2012)

Da wurde sie ja zuerst eingeführt


----------



## Papzt (26. Dezember 2012)

Wurde gut angepasst und läuft auch


----------



## biohaufen (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es total unnötig  Aber naja...


----------



## Papzt (26. Dezember 2012)

Manchmal schon nützlich. Aber ansonsten Spielerei, ja


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Mir ging es nur darum youtube im hintergrund zu nutzen...


----------



## Leandros (26. Dezember 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Ich finde es total unnötig  Aber naja...


 
Auf einem Smartphone sehe ich das ähnlich. Jedoch fände ich die Funktion auf einem Tablet absolut geil. 





Timsu schrieb:


> Beim Nexus 4 wird kein USB OTG mehr kommen, da Hardwarefehler, sehe ich das richtig?
> 
> Wie konnte Google nur LG das Nexus bauen lassen?



"Mako cannot supply 5V"
Bei XDA gibt es einige Devs die es versuchen zum laufen zu bringen, würde dann aber wahrscheinlich nur mit externer Stromversorgung gehen.


----------



## Papzt (26. Dezember 2012)

Das kannst du auch so. Gibt auf xda genug gemoddete YouTube apks die auch im Hintergrund weiter laufen


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch so. Gibt auf xda genug gemoddete YouTube apks die auch im Hintergrund weiter laufen



Ach das wär ja geil  Link?


----------



## Papzt (26. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich doch letztens erst gepostet  bin gerade zu faul zu suchen. Bin mit Tapatalk online


----------



## Timsu (26. Dezember 2012)

[MOD] YouTube 4.2.16 (v2b), 720p HD (over WiFi & 3G), screen off playback - xda-developers
Gefunden!
Allerdings läuft dort Youtube nicht im Hintergrund, sondern nur bei Screen-Off weiter.


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Hmm,  besser als nichts. Danke!


----------



## Papzt (26. Dezember 2012)

Jaja ich suche den nochmal. Kann sein dass der im 9000 oder 9300 forum war


----------



## Festplatte (28. Dezember 2012)

Hey, ich würde mein S3 mal ganz gerne komplett zurücksetzen, also dass es so ist wie direkt nach dem Auspacken, ohne irgendwelche Daten, nur mit Android. Soll ich das ganz normal in den Einstellungen machen oder lieber beim Start die Tastenkombi drücken und es in diesem Menü machen?


----------



## Papzt (28. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du es über Telefon zurück setzen machst wird alles gelöscht, auch die interne SD. Falls du es übers recovery machst bleibt die interne unangetastet


----------



## Festplatte (28. Dezember 2012)

Also ist es besser, einfach in die Einstellungen zu gehen und es da zu machen? Und wenn ich es da mache, ist das Telefon wirklich wieder frisch, wie nach dem Auspacken?


----------



## Leandros (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja, aber die SD Karte ist dann auch gewiped.
Falls du das nicht möchtest, musst du über die Recovery wipen.


----------



## Festplatte (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab eh keine SD-Karte drin, mit interne SD ist einfach der Speicher des Telefons gemeint, oder?


----------



## Papzt (28. Dezember 2012)

Die SD karte, die du zu steckst ist die externe sd. Die wird nur mit gewiped wenn du das einstellst. Der interne Speicher wird beim S3 auch unterteilt. Aber wenn du das unter den Einstellungen machst ist es wirklich werkszustand


----------



## Festplatte (28. Dezember 2012)

OK, danke! Dann werde ich es morgen mal wiederherstellen.  Was passiert dann eigentlich mit den ganzen Samsung-Systemapps? Werden die auch frisch gemacht?


----------



## Leandros (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja. 

10 Zeichen.


----------



## Festplatte (29. Dezember 2012)

Gut, danke. Was meinst du mit 10 Zeichen?


----------



## Clawhammer (29. Dezember 2012)

Weiss einer von euch ob diese Splittscreenfunktion auch in die CynagenMods einzug finden?


----------



## Papzt (29. Dezember 2012)

Nein wahrscheinlich nicht. Die haben noch nie solche Herstellersachen da rein gebaut.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Gut, danke. Was meinst du mit 10 Zeichen?


 
Dass es hier eine Mindestpostlänge von 10 Zeichen gibt, er aber nur 3 hatte und deshlab noch "10 Zeichen" angehängt hat.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2012)

Sicher?
Das sind keine 10 und es geht.

Was wird eigentlich das Oppo Find 5 kosten?


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2012)

Sind 5 Zeichen. Schon immer.


----------



## Leandros (29. Dezember 2012)

Nein.

WTF? Seit wann sind es 5, das war nicht immer so.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2012)

12345

edit: 5 zeichen reichen


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> WTF? Seit wann sind es 5, das war nicht immer so.



Ich bin n gutes Jahr länger da als du, es waren schon immer 5 Zeichen.


----------



## Leandros (29. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich bin n gutes Jahr länger da als du, es waren schon immer 5 Zeichen.


 
Nö. War schon bei der alten PCGH Community dabei, hab mir nur vor 2 Jahren den Account wegen Nickname Wechsel erstellt. 
Aber ist ja nun auch egal. ^_^ 

Back 2 Topic.


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nö. War schon bei der alten PCGH Community dabei, hab mir nur vor 2 Jahren den Account wegen Nickname Wechsel erstellt.
> Aber ist ja nun auch egal. ^_^
> 
> Back 2 Topic.



Stefan fragen ftw


----------



## Leandros (29. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Stefan fragen ftw


 
Hä? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Hä? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht?


 Du kannst dein Nick ändern lassen


----------



## nemetona (31. Dezember 2012)

Momentan bei mir im Einsatz, HTC One X und One X+



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und, wie sind die beiden im direkten Vergleich?



Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, das HOX+ ist in (fast) allen Belangen eine Nuance besser wie das HOX.
Der Unterschied fällt aber geringer aus als von HTC beworben, hat aber mit Sicherheit auch damit zu tun 
da mein HOX schon auf Android 4.1.1 JellyBean läuft und nicht mehr auf ICS.

Wenn du irgendetwas genauer wissen möchtest - bitte gezielt fragen


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

Nach finanziell äußerst einträglichen 2 Monaten (Geburtstag im November und nun noch Weihnachten, dazu Steuerrückzahlungund andere Einkünfte), wird mein SGS+ nun verkauft und ein Note 2 angeschafft


----------



## Leandros (1. Januar 2013)

Hast du Yeti Hände? 

Das Teil mal in der Hand gehabt? Das ist dermaßen groß...


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Hast du Yeti Hände?
> 
> Das Teil mal in der Hand gehabt? Das ist dermaßen groß...


 
Finde *ich* überhaupt nicht, habe es seit 3 Wochen im Einsatz, ist echt klasse, und die Größe stört *mich* kein bisschen. *Ich* spüre es auch in der Hosentasche kaum bzw. nicht negativ auffallend. Und zur Hardware muss man ja nicht sagen  Es liegt hier gerade vor mir und wenn ich es so anschaue, dann wirkt es kein bisschen groß. Das kommt auf jeden Fall mit der Zeit, aber auch beim ersten anfassen hatte *ich* nie das Gefühl, etwas unfassbar riesiges in der Hand zu halten 

Wie du siehst, es kommt auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an 

PS: WAAS, schon Viertel nach Vier?! Ich habe doch gerade erst gefrühstückt


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hast du Yeti Hände?
> 
> Das Teil mal in der Hand gehabt? Das ist dermaßen groß...



Hab zur Veranschaulichung ein Bild meiner Hand neben einem Lineal (20cm) gemacht. Leider ist die Qualität etwas mies (noch ein Grund, mein SGS+ los zu werden ), aber für einen Vergleich sollte es reichen. Bin auch 1,93m groß, das geht schon. Nur um die Hosentaschen mache ich mir Sorgen, da meine Hosen bei 65kg nicht unbedingt Baggy-Style und Baggy-Größe vorweisen


----------



## watercooled (1. Januar 2013)

Kazf das Note und werd glücklich.

Die größe ist perfekt! Und der Akku erst


----------



## Leandros (1. Januar 2013)

Wie ernst ihr das alle nehmt. 

Das Note 2 ist ein nettes Handy, aber absolut zu groß. 

Ich komme ja schon nicht oben links hin bei meinem Nexus 4, bei ein händiger Bedienung.


----------



## watercooled (1. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie ernst ihr das alle nehmt.
> 
> Das Note 2 ist ein nettes Handy, aber absolut zu groß.
> 
> Ich komme ja schon nicht oben links hin bei meinem Nexus 4, bei ein händiger Bedienung.



Hsst du eins? Nein. Haben ich und der user über mir eins? Ja!

Das ding ist nicht zu groß


----------



## Leandros (1. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hsst du eins? Nein.


 
Da liegst du mit deiner Annahme aber sehr falsch. Ich habe jedes neues Handy immer für 1 Tag oder so zur verfügung. Ich hatte ein Note 2 sehr wohl schon in der Hand. 
Ich finde es zu groß. Ganz einfach.


----------



## watercooled (1. Januar 2013)

1 Tag. Jetzt hast du das Nexus 4. Demnach hast du keins.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

Welche Farbe hat ihr?


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe hier ein Note 2 und ein Galaxy S3 LTE rumliegen. Von dem abgesehen, dass der Akku beim Note 2 länger hält, bevorzuge ich das Galaxy S3 LTE wegen der Größe. Das normale S3 würde ich mir nicht kaufen, denn 1 GB Ram wäre mir zu wenig.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier ein Note 2 und ein Galaxy S3 LTE rumliegen. Von dem abgesehen, dass der Akku beim Note 2 länger hält, bevorzuge ich das Galaxy S3 LTE wegen der Größe. Das normale S3 würde ich mir nicht kaufen, denn 1 GB Ram wäre mir zu wenig.



1GB ist mir auch zu wenig. JB läuft prinzipiell eigentlich ganz ok auf meinem SGS+, nur ist stets zu wenig RAM frei, weshalb ich mir geschworen habe, nicht nochmal den gleichen Fehler zu machen und ein Smartphone mit einer grenzwertigen Menge RAM zu kaufen.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat ihr?


 
Titanium Gray

@all: Ist doch egal was man hat, solange man damit zufrieden ist! Ich habe es mir geholt, weil es für MICH nicht zu groß ist, aber gerade beim Note 2 sind die eigenen Vorlieben besonders wichtig! Jeder empfindet das Note 2 anders. Ich kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr zu groß ist. Sagen auch viele meiner Freunde, an den ersten Tagen "Alter, bis du bescheuert, das ist doch VIEl zu groß!". Mittlerweile "Eigentlich ist es ja garnicht soo groß, und es macht ja auch viel mehr Spaß darauf zu zocken".. Ist eben immer Geschmacksache..


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

Genau so ist es. Habs im Saturn mal befingert und für akzeptabel befunden


----------



## watercooled (1. Januar 2013)

Titanium Grey.  Schön edel.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

Nutzt ihr es mit Displayschutzfolie?


----------



## watercooled (1. Januar 2013)

Nö. Hab ein echtlederflipcase und pass gut auf.

Außerdem gibts ja Gorillaglas.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

Naja, Gorillaglas ist trotzdem keine Garantie. Bei meinem SGS+ habe ich auch keine Folie drauf, aber bei einem 500€-Gerät wurde ich schon gerne eine drauf machen. Schon alleine, um den Wiederverkaufswert zu erhalten.


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts ja Gorillaglas.


 
Was dir gegen Kratzer etwas besseren Schutz wie Fensterglas bietet, Kratzer bekommst du aber trotzdem rein.

Folie ist bei mir überall Pflicht, ist ein erstklassiger (unsichtbarer) Schutz gegen Kratzer und kostet nur ein paar Euro.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> 1GB ist mir auch zu wenig. JB läuft prinzipiell eigentlich ganz ok auf meinem SGS+, nur ist stets zu wenig RAM frei, weshalb ich mir geschworen habe, nicht nochmal den gleichen Fehler zu machen und ein Smartphone mit einer grenzwertigen Menge RAM zu kaufen.


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht zu den extremen Smartphonesuchtis gehöre, die 1000 Sachen auf haben. Aber ich komme mit ein wenig Anwendungen schon leicht über die 1 GB Ram, ohne JB oder Roots oder was es da alles gibt. 



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Titanium Gray
> 
> @all: Ist doch egal was man hat, solange man damit zufrieden ist! Ich habe es mir geholt, weil es für MICH nicht zu groß ist, aber gerade beim Note 2 sind die eigenen Vorlieben besonders wichtig! Jeder empfindet das Note 2 anders. Ich kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr zu groß ist. Sagen auch viele meiner Freunde, an den ersten Tagen "Alter, bis du bescheuert, das ist doch VIEl zu groß!". Mittlerweile "Eigentlich ist es ja garnicht soo groß, und es macht ja auch viel mehr Spaß darauf zu zocken".. Ist eben immer Geschmacksache..



Sehe ich auch so, vermutlich gewöhnt man sich an die Größe. Ich habe mich dann doch nicht getraut das Note 2 zu nehmen.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2013)

Normal würde ich auch sagen, dass eine Displayschutzfolie Pflicht ist, aber beim Note 2 eher nicht, da man ja den S-Pen hat, der die Folie laut vieler zerkratz und somit ist ein häufiges wechseln nötig.. Habe einfach das Flipcover von Samsung gekauft. Kostet 20 € und hat sich bisher sehr gelohnt!


----------



## watercooled (1. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Naja, Gorillaglas ist trotzdem keine Garantie. Bei meinem SGS+ habe ich auch keine Folie drauf, aber bei einem 500€-Gerät wurde ich schon gerne eine drauf machen. Schon alleine, um den Wiederverkaufswert zu erhalten.



Ich bin vom Gorillaglas überzeugt. Seit der Story mit dem Metallteil (siehe mein Evo Garantiethread)


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

Ich habe gelesen, dass nur bestimmte Folien durch den S-Pen Kratzer bekommen (z. B. Mumbi). Was mich anderen Folie aber stört ist die Tatsache, dass die Folie nicht bis zum Rande des Displayglases gehen kann, da dort durch das abgerundete Glas keine Haftung mehr gegeben ist. Das stelle ich mir optisch nicht so prickelnd vor...


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2013)

Den Rand siehst du fast nicht.


----------



## watercooled (1. Januar 2013)

Macht eine Schutzfolie mMn überflussig.


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2013)

Eine Schutzfolie kostet 2-5€
Wieviele Hundert Euro kostet ein neues Display?

Das originale Flip-Cover schützt leider nicht den Gehäuserahmen, da hier scheint das zumindest zu können.
Liegt das Cover plan auf dem Display auf oder nur am Rand?


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

Soooo, hab mir mal aus Pappe ein Note-2-Imitat gebastelt (was die Länge und hohe betrifft) und es passt besser in meine Hosentaschen als erwartet


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2013)

So mache ich das auch immer


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Januar 2013)

Was für riesen Hosentaschen habt ihr denn? Ich bekomm kaum mein S2 rein...


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Was für riesen Hosentaschen habt ihr denn? Ich bekomm kaum mein S2 rein...



Bist du 1,62m oder trägst du Leggins?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Januar 2013)

Die neuen Sony Modelle sehen schon mal ganz gut aus:Pressebild aufgetaucht: Sony Xperia Z und ZL. 

Aber andere Modellle haben sehr ähnliche Daten, also scheint es wohl so was wie der Standard zu sein.
13 MP Kamera
5" Full-HD Screen


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2013)

Schaut schonmal nicht schlecht aus, aber ein Full-HD-Display? Das ist für mich unglaubwürdig.. Mal abwarten


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2013)

Ich darf daran erinnern, dass der Thread bitte nicht für verkappte Chats untereinander missbraucht wird. Bitte beim Thema bleiben.

*B2T*


----------



## turbosnake (1. Januar 2013)

Kann man sogar schon kaufen Oppo Find 5 kommt aus  China, also stimmt das schon.
Sonst wäre es keine Flagschiff.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. Januar 2013)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Full-HD-Display? Das ist für mich unglaubwürdig..


 
Was ist denn daran unglaubwürdig? Ich darf an das HTC J Butterfly bzw. HTC Droid DNA erinnern.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. Januar 2013)

Habe ich gar nichts davon mitbekommen, das Full-HD schon bei Smartphones Einzug gehalten hat    

Aber wenn das echt stimmt.. Naja, ich bleibe bei meinem Note 2


----------



## Leandros (1. Januar 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich darf daran erinnern, dass der Thread bitte nicht für verkappte Chats untereinander missbraucht wird. Bitte beim Thema bleiben.
> 
> *B2T*


 
Will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber was soll den explizit das Topic sein?


----------



## watercooled (1. Januar 2013)

Danke fürs Melden  Man beachte das "  "

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich Möglichkeiten Android auf PCs zu installieren?


----------



## Leandros (1. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich Möglichkeiten Android auf PCs zu installieren?


 
Mitlerweile? Schon seit Jahren, Android x86 nennt sich das Projekt.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber was soll den explizit das Topic sein?


 
Android.

Wenn ich mich da irre, kann ich ja direkt schließen. Macht mir auch nichts aus. Ein Thread weniger, der zum Laberthread umfunktioniert wird.


----------



## Papzt (1. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mitlerweile? Schon seit Jahren, Android x86 nennt sich das Projekt.


 
Ist das in irgend einer Weise brauchbar?


----------



## Leandros (1. Januar 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Android.


 
Und wo war das Gespräch nicht über Android? 




Papzt schrieb:


> Ist das in irgend einer Weise brauchbar?


 
Ja, läuft absolut flüßig und hat Treiber für alles. Kann man als OS für z.B eepcs verwenden (oder als VM zum rumspielen).


----------



## MrSniperPhil (1. Januar 2013)

Hm, ich hab mittlerweile endlich ne Custom-ROM auf mein Evo 3D gehauen 
Ist Yoda ICS geworden...
MfG


----------



## Papzt (1. Januar 2013)

Sehr gut. VM wäre auch erst mal meine Wahl. Habe noch ein altes Notebook welches dann zum Surfen benutzt wird. Als tablet Ersatz


----------



## Leandros (1. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Sehr gut. VM wäre auch erst mal meine Wahl. Habe noch ein altes Notebook welches dann zum Surfen benutzt wird. Als tablet Ersatz


 
Das geht einwandfrei.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2013)

Jetzt haben wir Linux nativ auf dem Smartphone:http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/design.:daumen:

So langsam glaube ich die Zeit von Android wird langsam etwas knapper, da entwder Google eingreift oder ein Hersteller Mist baut oder die Kokurenz zu stark wird.


----------



## Papzt (2. Januar 2013)

Keine Panik. iOS gibt es doch auch noch


----------



## Leandros (2. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich die Zeit von Android wird langsam etwas knapper, da entwder Google eingreift oder ein Hersteller Mist baut oder die Kokurenz zu stark wird.



Häh? Wo wird es denn knapper? Android ist auf 80% aller Smartphones, wo wird es denn da knapp?

Ach ja, Linux nativ ist nicht mal annähernd neu. Auf meinem Nexus 7 läuft BackTrack und Arch Linux.

BTW: Ubuntu ist kein Linux, es ist MainStream Windows nachahmen. Arch Linux ist Linux, oder Gentoo oder Fedora. Aber nicht Ubuntu.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir Linux nativ auf dem Smartphone:http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/design.:daumen:


 
Und jetzt noch einmal ohne Daumen, damit der Link auch klappt. 

Design and user experience | Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2013)

Google macht mit Motorola am X phone rum, je nachdem wie ob sie bevorzugen spingen anderen Hersteller ab, dazu enticklet Samsung Tizen und es sind noch weitere OS in dern Warteschleife.
Dazu kommt die Zerpslitterung der Versionen.


----------



## Leandros (2. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Google macht mit Motorola am X phone rum, je nachdem wie ob sie bevorzugen spingen anderen Hersteller ab, dazu enticklet Samsung Tizen und es sind noch weitere OS in dern Warteschleife.
> Dazu kommt die Zerpslitterung der Versionen.


 
Ich will ja nicht flamen, aber ich musste zweimal lesen um den Sinn zu verstehen bzw was du sagen wolltest.

Aber egal, Google wird Motorola nicht bevorzugen, warum auch? Google hat doch auch mit LG, Samsung und Asus Geräte entwickelt. Warum dürfen die das dann nicht mit Motorola Mobility (sie haben nur die Mobilfunk Sparte gekauft).
Samsung beweist doch immer wieder das deren Coder nichts können (siehe Bada, TouchWiz etc), Tizen wird wieder nur für deren low end phones sein. Außerdem was für ein OS entwickeln sie denn noch?

Die Fragmentierung ist leider bei einem offenen Projekt nicht zu verhindern, da die Hersteller mit dem Code machen können was sie wollen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2013)

Da ist ein 'n' zu viel, damit meine ich Firefox OS, Blackberry 10, Jolla bzw deren OS.


----------



## Leandros (2. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Da ist ein 'n' zu viel, damit meine ich Firefox OS, Blackberry 10, Jolla bzw deren OS.


 
Aso. 
Hast du dir die mal angeschaut? Firefox OS ist total schlimm und dauert noch Jahre bis es überhaupt marktreif ist und dann noch mehr zeit bis es vllt an Android, iOS oder WP rankommt.
Blackberry ist schön und gut, aber kein Gegner. Dafür wurde zuviel falsch gemacht in der Vergangenheit.

Jolla sagt mir nichts.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2013)

Firefox OS, da Mozilla mit der Social Api jetzt erstmal total von der Klippe gefallen ist, damit nicht, auch nicht mit Jolla, die an Starfish OS arbeiten ist iirc ein Meego Nachfolger.
Zu BB 10 habe ich ein Video gesehen und das sah gut aus.
btw Es gab doch mal mehrere berichte um das Einhand Linux, daraus scheint ja auch nichts geworden zu sein. Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her

Sry, das der Text zT etwas komisch aus da ich keine Umlaute habe, schlauerweise das DE  Layout weggemacht.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

370.000 Nexus 4 swurden ind bis Ende des  letzten Jahres hergestellt, also kein Wunder das es kaum zu kaufen ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Januar 2013)

Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

Nexus 4: Laut inoffizieller Erhebung bisher etwa 370.000 Einheiten ausgeliefert - Android-Hilfe.de und hier Nexus 4: knapp 370.000 Geräte produziert
Sind aber keine nur Zahlen von XDA, also nichts offizielles


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Januar 2013)

Morgen kommt mein Note 2 (Das ist zumindest der Plan ) Ich freu mich schon wie Schnitzel  Ob ich mich trau, das Ding morgen ohne Schutzhülle zu nutzen?


----------



## Leandros (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe noch nie Schutzhüllen benutzt. Ist doch alles humbug.


----------



## Daxelinho (3. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Morgen kommt mein Note 2 (Das ist zumindest der Plan ) Ich freu mich schon wie Schnitzel  Ob ich mich trau, das Ding morgen ohne Schutzhülle zu nutzen?


 
Du kannst dich freuen und wirst es nicht bereuen (das reimt sich ) Ist echt ein richtig klasse Gerät, du wirst definitiv deine Freude damit haben! Und wegen der Schutzhülle: Habe ich die erste Woche auch, war immer übervorsichtig, habe meine Tasche immer 3 mal nach irgendwelchen Dingen durchsucht, wie kleine Steine oder Schmutz  Haber aber bisher noch nicht einen Kratzer!


----------



## DrDave (3. Januar 2013)

Das ist nun mal ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, es wird irgendwann auf jeden Fall seinen ersten Kratzer bekommen.


----------



## biohaufen (3. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> 370.000 Nexus 4 swurden ind bis Ende des  letzten Jahres hergestellt, also kein Wunder das es kaum zu kaufen ist.



Jop, mit LG hat sich Google sicher den falschen Partner gesucht ... Selbst Motorola wäre teils besser geeignet gewesen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube eher das sie nicht mehr bestellt haben, dasich das Galaxy Nexus auch nicht so gut verkauft hat.


----------



## Leandros (3. Januar 2013)

Liegt nicht an LG, siehe Nexus 10. Das ist doch auch ausverkauft.
Google hat sich da einfach verschätzt.


----------



## ct5010 (3. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Morgen kommt mein Note 2 (Das ist zumindest der Plan ) Ich freu mich schon wie Schnitzel  Ob ich mich trau, das Ding morgen ohne Schutzhülle zu nutzen?


 
Meiner ist nach Plan auch dann heute eingetroffen  Habe mich auch gefreut wie'n Schnitzel  Das Teil ist einfach geil! 

Ich habe mir diese Hülle gekauft: mumbi TPU Skin Case Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100 Silikon: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Für den Preis sehr gut. Die Displayschutzfolie ist noch nicht angekommen: SPIGEN SGP Steinheil Screen Protector for Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Ultra Oleophobic: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## DrDave (3. Januar 2013)

Kann das Note2 denn irgendwas besonderes weil sich alle so freuen oder ist es einfach nur groß?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

Es kommt von Samsung.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir mal die Ultraclear-Folien von @folix bestellt, nur kommen die noch nicht morgen. 

Was die Besonderheit des Note 2 betrifft: Sicher ist die Größe ein wichtiges Argument. Aber es bietet aus meiner Sicht einfach das beste Gesamtpaket aus gutem Display, starkem, wechselbarem Akku, der Möglichkeit zur Speichererweiterung,schneller Hardware und dem S-Pen.

PS: Mein SGS+ kotzt mich gerade tierisch an: Wenn ich eine App mehr als 30 Sekunden nutze, fliegt der Launcher trotz entsprechender Einstellung aus dem RAM und muss neu geladen werden...


----------



## Leandros (3. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Kann das Note2 denn irgendwas besonderes weil sich alle so freuen oder ist es einfach nur groß?


 
Pro: Groß, S-Pen (inkl. Software), halbwegs gute Hardware

Contra: Groß, von Samsung, nicht open source cpu, touchwiz (note mit stock os macht keinen sinn)


----------



## biohaufen (3. Januar 2013)

@Leandros: Sorry, aber deine "Contra"´s verstehe ich nicht: "von Samsung" ? Hää, immer noch besser als ZTE oder so  und Touchwiz, das Contra hast du ja selber schon außer Kraft gesetzt, denn ein Note mit der Vanilla Android UI macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

Touchwiz sieht aus wie die Bonbon Tüte eines 5 jährigen.
Und damit schlmmer als die Modern UI und Unity zusammen


----------



## biohaufen (3. Januar 2013)

@turbosnake: Das stimmt allerdings :/ Immer wenn ich mein SIII ansehe denke ich : "Wie schön wäre es eigentlich mit Sense 4+"


----------



## Leandros (3. Januar 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:


> @Leandros: Sorry, aber deine "Contra"´s verstehe ich nicht: "von Samsung" ? Hää, immer noch besser als ZTE oder so  und Touchwiz, das Contra hast du ja selber schon außer Kraft gesetzt, denn ein Note mit der Vanilla Android UI macht keinen Sinn.


 
Es geht um die TouchWiz Apps, welche durchaus nicht schlecht sind. Jedoch ist TW an sich das schlimmste auf Erden.
Samsung hat sich in letzer Zeit nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert (gut, hat kein OEM, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).



turbosnake schrieb:


> Touchwiz sieht aus wie die Bonbon Tüte eines 5 jährigen.
> Und damit schlmmer als die Modern UI und Unity zusammen


 
Wie du mir aus der Seele sprichst.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Pro: Groß, S-Pen (inkl. Software), halbwegs gute Hardware
> 
> Contra: Groß, von Samsung, nicht open source cpu, touchwiz (note mit stock os macht keinen sinn)



Hast du auch konstruktive kritik? Halbwegs gute Hardware?? 

Contra Groß?? Von Samsung?? 

Note mit Custom Rom ist sinnlos


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Touchwiz sieht aus wie die Bonbon Tüte eines 5 jährigen.
> Und damit schlmmer als die Modern UI und Unity zusammen


 
Ich frage mich immernoch wo Touchwiz bunt sein soll. Wenn es nach 5j jährig ausschaut ist es Sense


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immernoch wo Touchwiz bunt sein soll. Wenn es nach 5j jährig ausschaut ist es Sense



Denk ich auch immer. Wobei Sense schon n Tick schicker ist.


----------



## DrDave (4. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr eig. von den ganzen Benchmark Apps ala Antutu und Co.?
Wie schlägt sich das Note 2 mit Samsung SoC im Antutu?


----------



## Leandros (4. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hast du auch konstruktive kritik? Halbwegs gute Hardware??
> 
> Contra Groß?? Von Samsung??
> 
> Note mit Custom Rom ist sinnlos



Ist der Post auch in Deutsch verfügbar?
Was hat das mit Kritik zu tun?



DrDave schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eig. von den ganzen Benchmark Apps ala Antutu und Co.?
> Wie schlägt sich das Note 2 mit Samsung SoC im Antutu?


 
"However, if you put any trust in Quadrant scores you could use them to prove that dancing naked for 5 minutes in your garden affects device performance." - Chainfire

Ersetze Quadrant durch einen x-beliebigen Benchmark und du hast meine Meinung.


----------



## Trolli91 (4. Januar 2013)

Hat dir Samsung eigentlich mal irgendetwas angetan? 

Die Contra's verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, es ist sicher nicht nachteilig wenn man ein beliebtes Smartphone vom Marktführer hat, was demzufolge noch einiges an Updates erhalten wird. 
Der Punkt das es keine open source cpu hat ist für Entwickler zwar interessant, einem Normalsterblichen wird dieser Punkt aber nicht in Wallungen bringen, er freut sich eher das man so tief bohren muss um etwas nachteiliges zu finden. 
Touchwiz ist so ein Punkt den ich bei pro und contra einordnen würde (wie die Größe des Gerätes): Man mag es, oder man mag es nicht. Dies als Nachteil zu bezeichnen finde ich daher unangemessen, ich persönlich mag Touchwiz, die Oberfläche läuft bei mir ruckelfrei und gegen Bonbontüten eines 5 Jährigen habe ich ebenfalls nichts einzuwenden. Anstrengend finde ich dagegen Stock ICS und Sense. So weit können persönliche Präferenzen eben auseinander gehen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Januar 2013)

Eben. Touchwiz ist durchdacht und mMn besser als Stock. Es als "Nachteil" aufzulisten ist quatsch. Vorallem beim Note


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Januar 2013)

Bin normal kein Freund von den Hersteller-Oberflchen, aber beim Note ist das was andres.

PS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HELL YEAH


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2013)

Das habe ich egen Ubruntu Phone geschrieben


turbosnake schrieb:


> Schade das PCGH keine Newus dazu  bringt, sondern  nur " IPhone/Pad Killer/Konurent"  in die Themennamen spamt, um mehr Klicks zu bekommen.
> Alle HW Seiten Luxx, Computerbase, tomshardware, golen und selbst die Computerbild, aber hier kein Wort dazu.


----------



## ct5010 (4. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Touchwiz sieht aus wie die Bonbon Tüte eines 5 jährigen.
> Und damit schlmmer als die Modern UI und Unity zusammen


 
Aber wie soll man dann den S-Pen benutzen 

Ich komme mit Touchwiz ganz gut zurecht (Sense ist natürlich 100000000x besser^^), und die Verarbeitung ist besser als oft beschrieben!

Ist zwar schade, dass das Display kein Full HD hat (wirkt nicht so scharf/gedruckt wie beim One X) aber ist schon ein sehr gutes Display.^^



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bin normal kein Freund von den Hersteller-Oberflchen, aber beim Note ist das was andres.
> 
> PS:
> 
> ...


 
Viel Spaß 



Leandros schrieb:


> Pro: Groß



Jep, es ist nicht als Nachteil einzuordnen, denn die die es kaufen wissen was sie tun^^



> Pro: S-Pen (inkl. Software)







> Pro: halbwegs gute Hardware



Halbwegs gute Hardware? Are you kidding?  Eine der besten mobilen CPUs auf dem Markt!



> Contra: Groß



s.o.



> Contra: von Samsung



Kein Kommentar 



> nicht open source cpu



Interessiert mich nicht, bin kein Entwickler...



> touchwiz (note mit stock os macht keinen sinn)



Note mit Vanilla Android macht keinen Sinn, ja S Voice ist unnötig, aber trotzdem


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Januar 2013)

Nur blöd, dass ich heute mein Note nicht ausprobieren kann (zumindest nicht sonderlich ausführlich), weil ich gerade ne LAN vorbereite  man kann nicht alles haben (zumindest nicht auf einmal) 

EDIT: Es ist da


----------



## Trolli91 (4. Januar 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, mein Neid sei dir gewiss


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, mein Neid sei dir gewiss



Das war nicht meine Absicht, aber trotzdem gut zu wissen


----------



## Papzt (4. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch, viel Spaß damit. Ich hoffe die quali ist besser als beim S3


----------



## septix (4. Januar 2013)

Es gibt nicht zufällig eine Möglichkeit die maximale Zeilenanzahl beim S-Memo zu erhöhen?
Es ist ja genau eine Seite aber wenn meine zusammenhängenden Notizen mehr als eine Seite benötigen will ich trotzdem nicht extra "ein neues Blatt" anfangen müssen...


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Januar 2013)

Sooo, hier der erste Post mit meinem neuen Gerät. Gefällt mir echt klasse bisher. Der Preis gefällt meinen Eltern (erwartungsgemäß) nicht


----------



## Leandros (4. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> So weit können persönliche Präferenzen eben auseinander gehen


 
So ist es. Ich kann die ganzen OEM Oberflächen nicht leiden. 

Für mich ist es auch ein Gegenargument wenn ich die Software nicht open source ist, ich bin halt dev und will software nicht stock nutzen sondern modifizieren.


----------



## Leandros (4. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ist zwar schade, dass das Display kein Full HD hat (wirkt nicht so scharf/gedruckt wie beim One X) aber ist schon ein sehr gutes Display.^^
> 
> 
> Halbwegs gute Hardware? Are you kidding?  Eine der besten mobilen CPUs auf dem Markt!


 
One X hat kein Full HD Display. 

No, I am not kidding. The hardware is good, but not perfect. 
Es ist eine gute CPU, aber eben nicht die beste CPU.


----------



## ct5010 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß dass es kein Full HD hat aber die Schriften sind trotzdem schärfer (dank besserer ppi)

@Klarostorix Meinen auch nicht aber ich habe 200€ selbst bezahlt  Ach ja viel Spaß


----------



## watercooled (4. Januar 2013)

Ich muss den Zeitwert meines Evos selbst abdrücken.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Januar 2013)

Ich zahle es komplett selbst


----------



## ct5010 (4. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich zahle es komplett selbst


 
Warum regen sie sich dann auf^^


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Januar 2013)

Ich würde jetzt gerne sagen, dass ich es auch alleine gekauft habe (wie fast alles, was mir gehört, dann ist man stolzer drauf ), aber ich habe es zum Gebi und zu Weihnachten bekommen 

Damit es nicht OT wird: Irgendwie spinnt bei mir das Display manchmal, dann springt er von hell zu dunkel, nur eben mehrmals in der Sekunde.. Bei schwarzen Dingen fällt es besonders auf.. Dann wird das eher grau und dann wieder tief-schwarz.. Auch die automatische Helligkeit macht daran nichts..


----------



## ct5010 (4. Januar 2013)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt gerne sagen, dass ich es auch alleine gekauft habe (wie fast alles, was mir gehört, dann ist man stolzer drauf ), aber ich habe es zum Gebi und zu Weihnachten bekommen


 
Ich hab meinen PC selbst gekauft ~550€ Wert, meine Tastatur habe ich selbst gekauft, Maus und Bildschirm habe ich bekommen sowie Geld fürs Handy  

Bin aber auch erst 14 darum bin ich stolz drauf was ich mir schon alles selbst gekauft habe und die anderen sich alle bei den Eltern ein iPhone, ein MacBook und sowas ergammeln


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen PC selbst gekauft ~550€ Wert, meine Tastatur habe ich selbst gekauft, Maus und Bildschirm habe ich bekommen sowie Geld fürs Handy
> 
> Bin aber auch erst 14 darum bin ich stolz drauf was ich mir schon alles selbst gekauft habe und die anderen sich alle bei den Eltern ein iPhone, ein MacBook und sowas ergammeln


 
Geht mir ähnlich, habe alles für den PC selber gekauft (PC damals 800 € + Bildschirm 200 € + Maus/Tastatur 100 € (musste schonmal gewechselt werden) + Graka 300 € + Boxen 350 €  Bin 16 

Aber ich denke, nun sollten wir wieder zum Thema zurückkehren  Ich habe sogar noch ein kleines Problem: Ab und zu geht mein Note 2 einfach aus, startet sich einfach neu


----------



## Papzt (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe nur ein mal Technik geschenkt bekommen und das war '96 der gameboy pocket. Alles danach habe ich mir selbst gekauft...


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Warum regen sie sich dann auf^^


 
Sie denken ich könnte das Geld sinnvoller ausgeben


----------



## Leandros (4. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein mal Technik geschenkt bekommen und das war '96 der gameboy pocket. Alles danach habe ich mir selbst gekauft...


 
Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Nur was es bei mir ein Gameboy Color. ^_^

Bin ja mit 18 bald Opa hier.


----------



## Lotto (4. Januar 2013)

Da ich es zu Weihnachten tatsächlich geschafft habe mir ein Android-Smartphone zuzulegen hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen, auf die ich im Netz keinerlei Anwort bisher gefunden habe:

1) Wann gibt für den Google Play Store die Gutscheinkarten in Deutschland zu kaufen? Ich finde zig Meldungen von Oktober letzten Jahre wo es "sehr bald" heisst. Nun mit 3 Monaten dürfte dies schon etwas überschritten sein.

2) Hat es schon mal jemand geschafft ne Digital Copy eines Filmes auf Android (legal) zum laufen zu bekommen?
- Bei meiner ersten war der Code bereits abgelaufen.
- Bei der zweiten war es nur für iTunes
- 3. nur iTunes und WMV mit DRM was anscheind nichtmal aufs Smartphone zu kopieren geht (blockt immer sofort ab).
- 4. iTunes
-....
- 12. Irgendein Cloud-Dreck (sorry immer wenn ich Cloud höre stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf).
- 13. kann von der DVD im PC nur über Wifi aufs Gerät übertragen werden, da alles andere prinzipiell für "zu langsam" angesehen wird. Also auch mein USB 3.0 Anschluss mit dem ich davor 10 GB Musikdaten kopiert habe wird von vornherein als nicht schnell genug für die 2GB Video-Datei angesehen.

Ein Grund für die Anschaffung des Smartphones war es auch Up-to-Date zu sein, da ich nicht irgendwann so wie meine (Eltern)/Großeltern enden möchte die das Wort Windows schonmal gehört haben, es aber auch leicht für ein Waschmittel halten könnten . Aber so wie es ausschaut scheint die ganze Sache ja doch noch nicht so 100%ig ausgereift zu sein. Mein 10 Jahre alter Windows-Pocket-PC sieht dagegen gar nicht mal so alt aus, wenn der Akku denn nicht schon Schrott wäre .


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Januar 2013)

1. Keine Ahnung.
2. Welches Gerät? Wie kopierst du? Welcher Player?


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich zahle mir auch alles selbst, ich mag es nicht ständig irgendetwas zu bekommen. 

@Lotto



> Hat es schon mal jemand geschafft ne Digital Copy eines Filmes auf Android (legal) zum laufen zu bekommen?



Ich habe mir mal eine DVD geschnappt, diese mit dem VLC Player aufgenommen, sodass ich eine MP4 Datei habe. Diese Datei habe ich mit DVD Videosoft auf 720p geshrinkt. Läuft wunderbar auf dem Handy die qualität ist auch wirklich sehr geil. Die ganze Geschichte ist im Übrigen legal, sofern man die Datei nicht an dritte weitergibt. Wie das ganze mit iTunes funktioniert weis ich nicht, da ich dem Laden so gut es geht aus dem Weg gehe.


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Januar 2013)

Wie groß ist die Datei ungefähr? Dann ziehe ich mir mal die HDR-Special-Editionen aufs Note ^^ Komme sonst irgendwie nicht dazu, die nochmal zu sehen


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Bin ja mit 18 bald Opa hier.


 
Dann gehöre ich mit 20 ja bald zum antiken Volk der Römer


----------



## ct5010 (4. Januar 2013)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, habe alles für den PC selber gekauft (PC damals 800 € + Bildschirm 200 € + Maus/Tastatur 100 € (musste schonmal gewechselt werden) + Graka 300 € + Boxen 350 €  Bin 16



Ich "arbeite" aber nicht  Nein, es ist nicht klauen oder so. Sowas mache ich nicht. 



> Ich habe sogar noch ein kleines Problem: Ab und zu geht mein Note 2 einfach aus, startet sich einfach neu


 
Gerootet?



Lotto schrieb:


> 1) Wann gibt für den Google Play Store die Gutscheinkarten in Deutschland zu kaufen? Ich finde zig Meldungen von Oktober letzten Jahre wo es "sehr bald" heisst. Nun mit 3 Monaten dürfte dies schon etwas überschritten sein.


 
Warte auch schon. Mein Vater hat keine Kreditkarte und ich möchte mir Apps nach Möglichkeit legal besorgen...


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich "arbeite" aber nicht  Nein, es ist nicht klauen oder so. Sowas mache ich nicht.



Ich auch nicht, hatte Konfirmation  Wobei ich die Graka, die zweite Tastatur und die Boxen komplett selber finanziert habe  Sowohl mit Zeitung austragen (nur 3 Monate, war mir zu aufwendig ) als auch mit Taschengeld 
Bin übrigens auch erst 3 Wochen 16 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Gerootet?


 
Nope, alles Stock


----------



## Leandros (4. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Dann gehöre ich mit 20 ja bald zum antiken Volk der Römer


 
HeHe. Whoosaa müsste auch ungefähr so alt sein. 

@Abstürzendes Note: Such mal nach einem Software update.

@Play Guthaben Karten: Die Seite ist teilweise dafür in DE schon verfügbar. Ich denke in maximal 3 Monaten ist es soweit.


----------



## ct5010 (4. Januar 2013)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, hatte Konfirmation  [...] als auch mit Taschengeld



Ich bin weder christlich noch bekomme ich Taschengeld 



> Nope, alles Stock


 
Hast du dem Handy denn schonmal irgendwas angetan?


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Januar 2013)

Nö, immer pfleglich behandelt  Was denn z.B.? Habe mal 'n Launcher installiert (Apex), aber davon sollte es wohl nicht kommen 

EDIT: Alles aktuell, Version 4.1.1..


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Januar 2013)

Das ich nochmal die Hälfte älter bin als Klaro sag ich dann lieber auch nicht 

So, HTC One S heute bekommen. Erster Eindruck - ich wills in Schwarz ;fresse:


----------



## Leandros (5. Januar 2013)

In welcher Farbe hast du es? 
Kannst du schon Mängel feststellen? Hone button bug oder Kratzer am Gehäuse? 
Hoffe irgendwie das die mittlerweile gefixt sind.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Januar 2013)

Ich habs in grau - das sieht eigentlich cool aus, aber ich bin mir sicher, das mir schwarz noch besser gefällt. 

Mängel gabs keine - sehr gut verarbeitet, keine Kratzer, Lackabplatzer oder ähnliches.

Softwareseitig konnte ich keine Bugs feststellen - sprich kein Home-Button Prob für mich, weder im Werkszustand noch nach dem ersten ICS- Update oder dem auf JB (4.1.1).

Alles in Allem ein sehr geiles Teil - nur mit der falschen Farbe


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> HeHe. Whoosaa müsste auch ungefähr so alt sein.


 
Psst, trompete es doch nicht so heraus. 
Aber ja, in einer Woche ist's soweit..


----------



## Leandros (5. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Psst, trompete es doch nicht so heraus.


 
Ups. Sorry, Whoosa ist 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ups. Sorry, Whoosa ist 8 Jahre alt.


 
Kanz gennauh! 

BTW: Kann ein nandroid Backup korrupt sein? Scheinbar hat es mir mein ROM zerhauen..


----------



## Leandros (5. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> BTW: Kann ein nandroid Backup korrupt sein? Scheinbar hat es mir mein ROM zerhauen..


 
Alles kann korrupt sein, vom Politiker bis zum Backup.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Alles kann korrupt sein, vom Politiker bis zum Backup.


 
Schön gesagt. Aber normalerweise checkt er ja vorher die MD5.. (Beim Backup, nicht beim Politiker.)


----------



## DrDave (6. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schön gesagt. Aber normalerweise checkt er ja vorher die MD5.. (Beim Backup, nicht beim Politiker.)


 
Wäre wohl gut wenn er(?) das vorher auch mit den Politikern machen würde.
Ich hadere noch mit mir mein stock gegen ein custom rom auf dem nexus 4 zu tauschen?
In dieses hab ich mich verguckt.
Das stock mit Franco Kernel macht seine Sache aber auch gut, immer diese Entscheidungen


----------



## Leandros (6. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> In dieses hab ich mich verguckt.


 
LOL! Das sieht nach umgelabeltem AOKP aus. Nutze lieber unsere ROM. Check out: AOKP | Open Source Android Rom 
Wir haben die Tage damit begonnen offizielle Builds rauszuhauen.





> Aber normalerweise checkt er ja vorher die MD5



Stimmt. Aber es kommt dann nur eine Warnung, vielleicht hast du die übersehen?


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> BTW: Kann ein nandroid Backup korrupt sein? Scheinbar hat es mir mein ROM zerhauen..



Ich hatte es auch schon mal, dass ein Nandroid nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber es kommt dann nur eine Warnung, vielleicht hast du die übersehen?



Nope, ganz sicher keine Warnung.



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich hatte es auch schon mal, dass ein Nandroid nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war.



So ein Quark..



DrDave schrieb:


> In dieses hab ich mich verguckt.


 
CodefireX sind super, die Jungs haben auch 4.2.1 aufs DHD gebracht.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Januar 2013)

Mal schauen, vllt kommt 4.2 ja auch fūr mein Evo...
Mfg


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. Januar 2013)

Hi
wenn ich bei MIUI einen anderen Launcher installiere, kann ich dann die Icons vom Desktop löschen oder werden auch dann die Apps deinstalliert?


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Januar 2013)

nein, wird nur die verknüpfung auf dem homescreen gelöscht. die app löschst du über den playstore/einstellungen -> apps/externe apps z.b. Titanium Backup


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. Januar 2013)

Nuja, danke. Der Store funktioniert auch dieses mal nicht...
Gibts sonst noch ROMs die nen FM Radio haben?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Januar 2013)

Ich finde das neue Sony Xperia Z optisch sehr gelungen.
Aber mir ist viel zu teuer.

Das ZL soll auch kommen, mal schauen wie da der Preis ist.


----------



## Leandros (9. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde das neue Sony Xperia Z optisch sehr gelungen.
> Aber mir ist viel zu teuer.
> 
> Das ZL soll auch kommen, mal schauen wie da der Preis ist.


 
Das Lenovo Phone gesehen?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Januar 2013)

Ja, aber das hat Touch Hardwarebutton so wie es aussieht und die mag ich nicht.
Aber es scheint mir schmaler als das Note 2 zu sein, das ist mir  zu breit.
Aber durch das Material sieht es besser aus als die Spiegel Sonys.
Dazu habe ich kP was ich mit einem x86  CPU in einem Androidphone soll, da wäre mir Ubuntu for phones lieber. Aber wohl nur weil ich es mal testen will 
In der Größe sehe ich auch kein Problem, da in meine Hosentassche  wohl bis 7" alles alltagstauglich reinpasst. 
Ich brauche mal einen Sack voll Geld und dann ab nach Asien und eine Einkaufstour starten.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal einen Sach voll Geld und dann ab nach Asien und eine Einkaufstour starten.


 Davon träumen wir doch alle 

@topic: Bin mit meinem neuen Note 2 wunschlos glücklich (seitdem ich Apex Launcher drauf hab ). Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass ich zu dumm bin eine Schutzfolie blasenfrei aufzubringen


----------



## JPW (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe mehrere Fragen zu Custom ROMs:
Wenn ich Eine auf mein S3 flashen würde, könnte ich dann problemlos Apps auf die SD verschieben oder ist das ein Problem vom S3 allgemein? 
Kann ich nach einem Flash-Vorgang den Werkszustand zu 100 Prozent wiederherstellen? Um den Conter zu reseten nutzt man die App TriangleAway, die Root benötigt? Aber nach dem Flash der Stock ROM wird er doch wieder verändert? 
Ich hatte mir ParaboidAndroid gewünscht, ist das für das S3 angepasst, oder läuft das nicht effektiv. 
Von einer ROM erhoffe ich mir flüssige Bedienung und längere Akkulaufzeit, würde eine das erfüllen? 
Kann ich alle Play-Store Apps, die ich gekauft habe darauf installieren? 
Lohnt es sich überhaupt die Garantie zu riskieren, oder würdet ihr mit der Stock ROM zufrieden sein? -> Ist Stock viel schlechter als ein Custom? 

Viele Fragen,  sorry. Ich nutze seit Weihnachten jetzt zum ersten mal Android und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich aufklären könnt. 
Danke, 
JPW


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Januar 2013)

Prinzipiell solltest du nur mit rooten und Custom Roms anfangen, wenn du mit der Stock Rom unzufrieden bist, oder dir Funktionen fehlen etc. - es erfordert nämlich teilweise eigene Arbeit und kostet Nerven, weil Hobby Developer eben keine riesige QA-Abteilung hinter sich stehen haben.
Manchmal sind die Roms hinterher schneller und energiesparender, manche sind sie auf Leistung ausgelegt und energiehungriger, wenn die Rom relativ neu ist, kommt sie oft nicht an die Stabilität von Stock ran, wenn sie ausgereifter ist, übertrifft sie diese oft.

Du solltest eigentlich alle Apps installieren können, ab und zu spinnt mal ein Custom ROM rum, dass sich eine App nicht installieren lässt oder korrekt funktioniert - muss man sich halt vorher erkundigen, du kannst aber grundsätzlich davon ausgehen, dass alle Apps funktionieren.

Den Rest müssen dir andere beantworten.


----------



## biohaufen (9. Januar 2013)

Die Vorteile die Whoosaa nennt, können beim S3 aber teils nicht richtig umgesetzt werden, weil Samsung nicht die kompletten Sources des Exynos 4-SoC veröffentlicht hat :/


----------



## Papzt (9. Januar 2013)

Naja es wird ja jetzt so langsam. Ach und App2SD funzt auch mit Customs nicht da das S3 so eine verkackte Speicherverwaltung hat


----------



## Leandros (9. Januar 2013)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle mit App2SD? Wofür braucht man das heutzutage noch?


----------



## Papzt (9. Januar 2013)

Er hat gefragt und ich geantwortet ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2013)

Naja Stabilität der Stock übertreffen habe ich noch bei KEINER Customrom für mein S2 gehabt. Jede hat ihre Macke. Da Allerdings Stock-JB so geleckt läuft, kommt auch kein Custom mehr drauf. Lediglich Root-Kernel


----------



## Leandros (9. Januar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja Stabilität der Stock übertreffen habe ich noch bei KEINER Customrom für mein S2 gehabt. Jede hat ihre Macke.


 
Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben. Für die Nexus Geräte ist das nicht so (zumindest meist, z.B CM ist *immer* unstable und rubbish).


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2013)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum jeder seine Alls auf die SD Karte verschieben will??
Ich mache das immer genau andersrum...


----------



## Leandros (9. Januar 2013)

Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen. Sind wir auf jeden Fall schon mal zwei. ^_^


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2013)

Das Xperia Pro ist z.B. immer noch auf dem Markt und hat ganze 320MB internen Speicher. Da macht das schon Sinn  .

Bei internem Speicher >4GB brauch ich persönlich die Karte nur für Musik.


----------



## DrDave (9. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Xperia Pro ist z.B. immer noch auf dem Markt und hat ganze 320MB internen Speicher. Da macht das schon Sinn  .
> 
> Bei internem Speicher >4GB brauch ich persönlich die Karte nur für Musik.


 
Auf dem Markt vlt. aber noch in Gebrauch?


----------



## Leandros (10. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Xperia Pro ist z.B. immer noch auf dem Markt und hat ganze 320MB internen Speicher. Da macht das schon Sinn  .


 
Das ist die alte Generation, da mag das Stimmen. Bei der neuen aber nicht mehr und da ging es um ein S3.

Wenn du mit Xperia Pro ankommst, kram ich doch mal mein Nexus One raus und sage da mach es auch Sinn.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen. Sind wir auf jeden Fall schon mal zwei. ^_^



Ich korrigiere: 3 

Edit: ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem Android-Hilfe-Forum. Wäre nett, wenn andere Note 2-Nutzer eventuell etwas beisteuern könnten  



> Hallo,
> 
> Der Vorgänger meines Galaxy Note 2 ist ein Samsung Galaxy S Plus, welches ebenfalls ein Super-AMOLED-Display nutzt. Ich nutze mein Handy oft in der Dunkelheit, bevor ich einschlafe (wie gerade eben z. B.) Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Schwarzwert nicht ganz so toll ist wie erhofft, man kann nämlich in dunkler Umgebung den Rand (bei mir in Grau) vom Display klar optisch unterscheiden. Dabei ist - entgegen den Erwartungen - das Display bei schwarzem Bildinhalt (z. B. in der AndroidPIT-App) heller (!?) als der Rand. Ich könnte das erst nicht richtig glauben, aber als ich mein altes SGS+ danebengelegt habe, fiel der Unterschied doch auf. Das Schwarz ist beim SGS+ noch ein wenig satter. Ist das nun auf die normale RGB-Subpixelstruktur (im Vergleich zu Pentile beim SGS+) zurückzuführen oder liegt schlicht ein Defekt vor? Mich würde interessieren, ob ihr eventuell auch das Note 2 mit anderen AMOLED-Smartphones vergleichen könnt und wie eure Ergebnisse dabei ausfallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Auf dem Markt vlt. aber noch in Gebrauch?


Kann man neu kaufen und ein Update auf Android 4.0 gab es auch.

Und es ist aktuell afaik zusammen mit seinem "Mini" Bruder das einzige in Deutschland erhältliche Android Smartphone mit Hardwaretastatur.


----------



## Trolli91 (10. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Edit: ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem Android-Hilfe-Forum. Wäre nett, wenn andere Note 2-Nutzer eventuell etwas beisteuern könnten
> ...


 
Wenn du dich bis heut Abend gedulden kannst übernehme ich das


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich bis heut Abend gedulden kannst übernehme ich das



Vielen Dank


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. Januar 2013)

Wie lange dauert denn das erste Setup nach dem Flashen? Habe grade die Samsung Stock Firmware (S2) draufgeflasht und hänge scheinbar im Bootloop..


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2013)

Kann teilweise bis zu 5 Minuten dauern. Lass es mal 15 liegen, wenn sich dann nichts tut, wird auch nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2013)

Ich schiebe immer alles auf die interne. Auf meiner externen SD möchte ich nur den Spotify Cache und Bilder/Videos.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Januar 2013)

Für das Note 2 ist heute die deutsche 4.1.2 erschienen. Nur so als kleine Info an diejenigen, die noch keine Benachrichtigung bekommen haben


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2013)

OK das ist jetzt unheimlich. In dem Moment in dem ich deinen Post gelesen habe Vibriert mein Handy. Update 

Aber was anderes:

Arvato (HTC Reparaturwerkstatt) ist so ein Saftladen. Mein Evo3D hingeschickt zur Reparatur da der Rahmen kaputt war und sich gelöst hat (Materialfehler). 
Jetzt sagen die das sei Fremdverschulden und wollen 200€ für ne Reparatur?! 
Neues Display steht auf dem Kostenvoranschlag (wtf??). Im Internet kann ich mir den Auftrag genauer Ansehen inklusive einem von denen erstellten Bild. Auf dem ist das Ding aber eindeutig nochmal stark verbogen 
worden da der Rahmen jetzt viel weitrer absteht. Sauerei sowas. 
Selber kaputtmachen um dem Kunden keine Reparatur zu ermöglichen  Zum Glück hab ich Fotos gemacht wie das Handy vor dem Einschicken aussah...nämlich nicht so schlimm wie jetzt!
Bin aber wohl nicht der einzige bei dem das Handy so behandelt wurde...


----------



## Trolli91 (10. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Vielen Dank


 
Hast du bereits eine Antwort dafür erhalten? Wenn nicht: Kannst du nochmal genau beschreiben worauf du hinaus möchtest? Vielleicht sehe ich es ja wenn ich nochmal genau weiß wonach zu suchen ist


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Januar 2013)

Der Schwarzwert des Note 2 scheint mir etwas schwächer als der des SGS+. Absolut gesehen ist er immer noch top, mir ist es nur im Vergleich zu meinem SGS+ aufgefallen. Wenn du dich komplett im dunklen befindest, schau mal, ob du den Übergang zwischen dem Display, welches schwarzen Inhalt darstellt, und dem Rahmen erkennen kannst.


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2013)

Mein Vater hat das SGS+ ich kann morgen mal nachsehen


----------



## Trolli91 (10. Januar 2013)

Ich habe sie in totaler Dunkelheit und mit dunklem Hintergrund nebeneinandergelegt, Ergebnis:
Du hast recht. Im direkten Vergleich ist der Schwarzwert tatsächlich schwächer, wenn auch nur ein klein wenig. Wie du aber schon festgestellt hast ist das jammern auf hohem Niveau, sieht trotzdem Top aus


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Januar 2013)

Liegt das am fehlenden Pentile oder der höheren Pixeldichte oder an etwas ganz anderem?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2013)

Play Store Bewertungen gehen plötzlich nur noch via Google+ - schade. So langsam glaube ich wirklich, dass Google jetzt die gleiche Abkapselungsmasche wie Apple fährt - oder zumindest sich in die Richtung bewegt.

Schade.. wird es halt keine Bewertungen mehr von mir geben.


----------



## Leandros (10. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Play Store Bewertungen gehen plötzlich nur noch via Google+ - schade. So langsam glaube ich wirklich, dass Google jetzt die gleiche Abkapselungsmasche wie Apple fährt - oder zumindest sich in die Richtung bewegt.
> 
> Schade.. wird es halt keine Bewertungen mehr von mir geben.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Januar 2013)

Ich sagte ja bereits jedes mobile OS hat seine Halbwertszeit, Apple hat mit dem letzten Iphone nicht wirklich neues gezeigt und wenn sich Android so abkapselt wie von dir beschrieben geht es auch den Bach runter.
Dzu kommt das dieses Jahr auffalend viele neue OS kommen werden: Firefix OS, Ubuntu for Phones, Tiezen, BB 10 und Android so gar nicht wahgenommen wird als ein OS.
Also scheint die zufriedenheit mit der aktuellen Lage nicht sehr groß zu sein.
Auch hat Nokia 4,4 Mio Lumias verkauft und insgesamt fast 16 Mio Smartphones im 4 Quartal, und Google haut sich mit dem nicht liefernbare Nexus 4 selbst eine vor den Kopf.

Flegmon-FlegmonBrunnen- Team Rocket und Flegmonruten- Kurt, was ich alles noch weiß. Nur den Namen der Stadt habe ich vergessen,
@Leandros was willst du uns damit sagen


----------



## Hardwell (10. Januar 2013)

die stadt müsste azalea city heißen wenn ich alles noch richtig in erinnerung habe


----------



## turbosnake (10. Januar 2013)

Und die erste 3DS Gen kommt weltweit gleichzeitig in den Handel und hat den Namen X oder Y. Den sind woh die Farben ausgegangen.


----------



## Leandros (10. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @Leandros was willst du uns damit sagen


 
Slowpoke. Nie Pokemon auf English gezockt?




> Dzu kommt das dieses Jahr auffalend viele neue OS kommen werden: Firefix OS, Ubuntu for Phones, Tiezen, BB 10 und Android so gar nicht wahgenommen wird als ein OS.



Sind ja auch keine OSs, das sind schlechte Witze.

Firefox OS: Pff. Dein Ernst? Frag mich noch mal in 10 Jahren, Mozilla kann nicht mal einen Browser Coden, wie soll das dann mit einem OS sein?
Ubuntu for Phones: Kill it before it lay eggs.
Tizen: Ein Bada Ersatz, wurde von Samsung so angekündigt. Das bedeutet, es findet auf den ganzen low budget phones platz. Kannst ja gerne kaufen, aber auf 800 MHz CPUs die 4 Jahre alt sind steh ich nicht so. 
BB: Ist eine Totgeburt.




> die stadt müsste azalea city heißen wenn ich alles noch richtig in erinnerung habe



Azalea City? Was meinst du? Die existiert imo erst seit der zweiten Gen.


----------



## Festplatte (10. Januar 2013)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei meinem S3 mit Apex Launcher die Homescreen-Rotation einzuschalten?


----------



## Leandros (10. Januar 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei meinem S3 mit Apex Launcher die Homescreen-Rotation einzuschalten?


 
Ja, gibt es.


----------



## Leandros (10. Januar 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei meinem S3 mit Apex Launcher die Homescreen-Rotation einzuschalten?


 
Ja, gibt es bestimmt.


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2013)

Gibt es, sieht aber hässlich aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2013)

Leandros, du wiederholst dich. 

Und ja, die Stadt hieß Azalea.. habe ich erst vor wenigen Monaten mal wieder auf dem Color gespielt. 

Btw, Leandros, kannst du mir verraten, wo bei Android die Lockscreens im Datei-System lagern? Bei mir tauchen nämlich seltsamerweise keine auf, und jetzt würde ich gerne mal überprüfen, ob überhaupt welche da sind.. 
Oder wenigstens wie sie benannt sind, wie der Ordner benannt ist, irgendwas damit ich die finden kann.. 

Und außerdem, du wiederholst dich.


----------



## Leandros (10. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Leandros, du wiederholst dich.
> 
> Und ja, die Stadt hieß Azalea.. habe ich erst vor wenigen Monaten mal wieder auf dem Color gespielt.



Ich habe es letztens auf dem Handy mal wieder gespielt. 

Du solltest noch erwähnen das ich mich wiederhole. 




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Btw, Leandros, kannst du mir verraten, wo bei Android die Lockscreens im Datei-System lagern? Bei mir tauchen nämlich seltsamerweise keine auf, und jetzt würde ich gerne mal überprüfen, ob überhaupt welche da sind..
> Oder wenigstens wie sie benannt sind, wie der Ordner benannt ist, irgendwas damit ich die finden kann..
> 
> Und außerdem, du wiederholst dich.



Welche "Lock Screens"? Wo du dein Handy mit unlockst? Du siehst da keine? Mal in den Einstellungen geschaut ob sie aus sind? 

Du solltest noch erwähnen das ich mich wiederhole. 




watercooled schrieb:


> Gibt es, sieht aber hässlich aus.


 
Wird nicht groß anders aussehen als bei meinem Nexus mit Nova, von daher, alles Einstellungssache. 
Was man alles bei Apex Einstellen kann weis ich nicht, bin irgendwann gewechselt.

Ach ja, du wiederholst dich auch


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe es letztens auf dem Handy mal wieder gespielt.
> 
> Welche "Lock Screens"? Wo du dein Handy mit unlockst? Du siehst da keine? Mal in den Einstellungen geschaut ob sie aus sind?


 
Beste Spiele ever.  "Auf dem Weg nach Vertania City.." 

Nein du Affe, wenn ich auf Lockscreen-Einstellungen ging, kam schwarzer Bildschirm, sonst nix, nada, niente. Beste Spiele ever. 
Hab's jetzt aber selbst gelöst - bei dem drecks ROM musste man die Lockscreens beim Flashen extra anhaken, ansonsten werden einfach mal gar keine installiert.


----------



## Leandros (10. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hab's jetzt aber selbst gelöst - bei dem drecks ROM musste man die Lockscreens beim Flashen extra anhaken, ansonsten werden einfach mal gar keine installiert.


 
WTF? WTF? Welche Rom? Welche Rom?




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nein du Affe,


 
Eyy, das ist eine Beleidigung für den Affen, junge.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> WTF? WTF? Welche Rom? Welche Rom?
> 
> Eyy, das ist eine Beleidigung für den Affen, junge.


 
Siehe Sigi, v12.

Beleidigung, das ist eine junge für den Eyy, Affen.


----------



## Leandros (10. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Siehe Sigi, v12.
> 
> Beleidigung, das ist eine junge für den Eyy, Affen.


 
Drecks ROM. LOOOOL!!!!!! ROFL!!! NOOB!!!


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Drecks ROM. LOOOOL!!!!!! ROFL!!! NOOB!!!


 
Und wie, bin jetzt am Sichern, danach wird neu geflasht.. zum 5ten Mal in 2 Tagen. ROFLCOPTER!!!11


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Januar 2013)

Hej Jungs,

mal ne Frage. Kann man ein Android Tablet an den PC anschließen und als Zusatzmonitor z.B. für Temps, TS ect nutzen? Eventuell sogar mit Möglichkeit zur Eingabe von irgendwas?

Hab mal versucht zu googlen aber da kommt irgendwie nix oder ich google falsch 

Danke euch !


----------



## Festplatte (12. Januar 2013)

Warum muss die Statusleiste von Android nur nicht schwarz sondern ein komisches Grau sein!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Warum muss die Statusleiste von Android nur nicht schwarz sondern ein komisches Grau sein!


 
Haha bei Touchwiz isses bei mir in schwarz


----------



## Festplatte (13. Januar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Haha bei Touchwiz isses bei mir in schwarz



Bei mir nicht...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Januar 2013)

AOKP: Komplett schwarz.


----------



## Festplatte (13. Januar 2013)

Was?


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2013)

Bei AOSP ist sie auch Schwarz. Muss an irgendeiner dämlichen OEM Oberfläche liegen.


----------



## Festplatte (13. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab ein S3, Standart-Launcher und Apex habe ich beide probiert, aber diese blöde Leiste ist immer ein komisches Grau!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2013)

Touchwiz UX


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Januar 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Hej Jungs,
> 
> mal ne Frage. Kann man ein Android Tablet an den PC anschließen und als Zusatzmonitor z.B. für Temps, TS ect nutzen? Eventuell sogar mit Möglichkeit zur Eingabe von irgendwas?
> 
> ...


 
Aktuell ist mir nix in der Richtung bekannt, aber wens endlich mal raus kommt, Roccat Power Grid


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Januar 2013)

@Festplatte: Haste vllt ein defektes Display?


----------



## Festplatte (13. Januar 2013)

Nein! Man merkt es doch ganz klar, wenn ich ein richtig schwarzes Bild öffne, dann ist die Statusleiste oben wie ein grauer Balken, das Bild ist aber richtig schwarz!


----------



## Poempel (13. Januar 2013)

Die Statusleiste ist bei mir seit Android 4.1 beim S3 auch grau... finde ich nicht umbedingt gut aber ich hab kein Problem damit.


----------



## Papzt (13. Januar 2013)

Ja da gints aber einen Fix für auf XDA. Oder mach ein update. Bei mir ist sie jetzt wieder schwarz


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Touchwiz UX


 
Bist du dir überhaupt bewusst was UX ist?


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Januar 2013)

@ Papzt: Welche App ist'n das?


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Papzt: Welche App ist'n das?


 
Dein Ernst? LOOOOL 
Das ist Tapatalk.


----------



## Papzt (13. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Papzt: Welche App ist'n das?


 
Das ist DIE App  die hat sich sowas von bezahlt gemacht. Hätte sich selbst für 5 € noch gelohnt


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Beste App ever.


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. Januar 2013)

Ich kenn Tapatalk auch nicht


----------



## Papzt (13. Januar 2013)

Oh man. Aber jeder kennt Angry Birds


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Oh man. Aber jeder kennt Angry Birds


 
Stimmt. Das schlechtest Spiel auf Erden.


----------



## Papzt (13. Januar 2013)

Naja das vielleicht nicht. Aber genauso überhyped wie CoD


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Ist doch eins der besten Spiele? Abgesehen von Fruit Ninja.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Januar 2013)

Ich finde World of Goo ist eines der besten Spiele für Android


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist doch eins der besten Spiele? Abgesehen von Fruit Ninja.



Angry Birds ist doch total Lahm und Simpel.

Beste Spiel ist imo Cut The Rope und 4 Player Reactor (Riesen Spass mit Freunden).


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Wo ist das lahm und Simpel? Spätestens mit der Gravitation und den beweglichen Gegnern wirds knifflig.


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Lassen wir das, ist Geschmackssache. ^_^ 

Was im Smartphone Forum an Handy empfohlen wird tut echt weh...


----------



## Trolli91 (14. Januar 2013)

Nicht wirklich, die Anforderungen des Nutzers lassen ja nichts anderes zu


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Dich mal ausgenommen, du hast ja Ahnung. Aber die anderen... Das tut weh. 

Edit: Super, er empfiehlt note 2 wenn ihm schon ein S3 zu groß ist. Haha


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Naja, die Leute lesen halt nicht, sondern drücken einfach auf die Tube Senf :>


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Tja, bringt aber nichts...


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Natürlich bringt das nichts
Aber meinst du das interessiert die Leute, wenn sie sich nicht mal durchlesen, was der TE eigentlich will? ^^

Ich warte ja noch drauf, dass ihm jemand das 6,1" Huawei empfiehlt


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Ich warte drauf das jemand ein Nexus 7 als Smartphone empfiehlt. ^_^


----------



## Papzt (14. Januar 2013)

Das sieht man doch überall. Jemand möchte einen neuen Rechner mit AMD CPU und es wird ihm ein Intel eingeredet und mit Grakas ist es nichts anderes.


----------



## XeonB (14. Januar 2013)

Hi

Hab folgendes Problem. Vorab S3 wird erkannt aber jedesmal wird in der Windows 7 ereignisanzeige ein Fehler angezeigt, dass der Treiber ... nicht geladen werden konnte.
Alles wird aber richtig erkannt. ES dauert nur sehr lange.
Ich hab jetzt Angst ein update auf 4.1.2 zu machen.
Kennt jemand das Problem -  vielleicht ist es ja auch gar keines - und wenn ja was soll ich machen?


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Keine Angst, es ist nur Winblows. Kannst dein Update machen, an der MTP Mechanik hat sich nichts geändert, daher wird alles so bleiben wie vorher.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2013)

Neue Avatar Leandros?
Ich beginne mal wieder Sony zu hassen, das ZL kommt meiner Vorstellung eines Ideal-Smartphones recht nahe.
Also hoffen das es doch kommt oder hoffen das bei dem nächsten Nexus ähnlich ausschaut.


----------



## Leandros (15. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Neue Avatar Leandros?



Jop, mal lust auf frischen Wind. War ja noch das Clan Logo aus dam ich als Clanleiter geflogen bin. 

Verstehst du mein Avatar, da ist ein kleines Rätsel hinter.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2013)

Es ist wohl etwas aus dem japanischen Manga, laut google Dragon Ball Z und heißt Android 18.
Der PCGHX Clan, wie hast du das hinbekommen da rauszufliegen?

Ich frage mich ob einer weiß was "Epic Swag" auf deutsch heißt? 
Weißt du es Leandros, logischerweise ohne Übersetzter ?


----------



## Leandros (15. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es ist wohl etwas aus dem japanischen Manga, laut google Dragon Ball Z und heißt Android 18.



Reverse Image Search? Cheater!  Aber du hast recht, es ist Android 18 aus DBZ, und soll so ein wenig auf Android Hinweisen. Ein Android Männchen ist zu auffällig. 





turbosnake schrieb:


> Der PCGHX Clan, wie hast du das hinbekommen da rauszufliegen?



Ich wurde einfach, ohne zu Fragen aus den Servern ausgesperrt, von einem Tag auf den anderen. Hatte jeden Tag die Server gepflegt und upgedated. Naja, was solls. Bin eh da auch schon nicht mehr viel am Spielen gewesen.





turbosnake schrieb:


> ch frage mich ob einer weiß was "Epic Swag" auf deutsch heißt?
> Weißt du es Leandros, logischerweise ohne Übersetzter ?



Da gibt es eigentlich keine wirkliche übersetzung für, man kann es mit "extremer coolness" etwas umschreiben. Wobei ... eigentlich passt "extreme dummheit" besser.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht, es ist Android 18 aus DBZ, und soll so ein wenig auf Android Hinweisen. Ein Android Männchen ist zu auffällig.


 
Dude, you're so deep..


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Reverse Image Search? Cheater!  Aber du hast recht, es ist Android 18 aus DBZ, und soll so ein wenig auf Android Hinweisen. Ein Android Männchen ist zu auffällig.
> 
> Da gibt es eigentlich keine wirkliche übersetzung für, man kann es mit "extremer coolness" etwas umschreiben. Wobei ... eigentlich passt "extreme dummheit" besser.


 Ja nach dem Manga war das die Reverse Image Search.
Und eigentlich soll es Epische Beute heißen (ist aber auch AE)


----------



## Leandros (15. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dude, you're so deep..


 
True Story, bro.





turbosnake schrieb:


> Ja nach dem Manga war das die Reverse Image Search.
> Und eigentlich soll es Epische Beute heißen (ist aber auch AE)



Beute ist doch loot?  *Schaut bei Dict.cc nach* WTF?! Swag heißt Beute?!


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich eure Thematik mal unterbrechen darf... 

Wie zum Geier kann man diese Splitscreen Funktion deaktivieren? Also ich meine nicht direkt die Funktion, sondern dieses kleine "läppchen", das am linken Rand (mitte) des Displays ist.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Januar 2013)

Langes Drücken der "Zurück" - Taste


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## .::ASDF::. (18. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ein Galaxy Note 2 (kein Branding & Root) und wollte jetzt das Update auf 4.1.2 machen, aber wenn ich auf Software-Update gehe kommt nur "Die neuesten Updates sind bereits installiert." 
Unter den Infos steht aber noch Android-Version 4.1.1. Bei Samsung Kies hatte ich auch keine Möglichkeit auf update zu klicken. 
Was kann man jetzt machen?


----------



## Trolli91 (18. Januar 2013)

Du kannst es dir bei SamMobile Firmware Page herunterladen und selbst flashen


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Absolut krasses spiel: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.distractionware.superhexagon
Super Hart aber macht extrem süchtig.


Trailer: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sz0mI_6tLQ


----------



## JC88 (19. Januar 2013)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit der App "Tasker" aus? wenn ja, und derjenige ist gewillt mir bei etwas zu helfen, könnte er oder sie sich bitte per pn melden? 

Danke


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Was willste machen?


----------



## JC88 (19. Januar 2013)

Bei Empfang einer bestimmten E-Mail oder SMS eine Whatsappnachricht erzeugen und senden

Hab aber festgestellt das ich den Trackball nicht nutzen kann


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Bei Empfang einer bestimmten E-Mail oder SMS eine Whatsappnachricht erzeugen und senden


 
WhatsApp & Tasker for Android – Read & Write messages


----------



## Aw3s0mE (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: ich such ein schwarz-weißes CM10-Theme, sowas in der Art:

xda-developers - View Single Post - [REQ] B&W Icon Pack

Kennt jemand sowas in der Art?


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Black Exodus


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Januar 2013)

Such mal nach Thyrusholo Black. Das könnte dir gefallen.


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Alter. Ich hab dich fast nicht wiedererkannt und wollte dich grad flamen. Was das denn für ein Avatar?


----------



## .::ASDF::. (19. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 @ Danke hat alles funktioniert.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Alter. Ich hab dich fast nicht wiedererkannt und wollte dich grad flamen. Was das denn für ein Avatar?


 
Der Gitarrist nennt sich Buckethead, kannst ja mal bei Wikipedia nachlesen. Zugegeben, er ist verrückt , aber das ändert nichts an seiner Genialität


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Zugegeben, er ist verrückt , aber das ändert nichts an seiner Genialität



Der hat ja voll einen an der Waffel. Dafür ist die Musik aber wirklich gut.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (19. Januar 2013)

@Leandros
Perfekt, danke! 

@Klarostorix
Verwende ThyrusHolo schon einie ganze Zeit, wird mal Zeit für Abwechslung, aber danke


----------



## Timsu (19. Januar 2013)

Warum unterstützt denn aokp mit der neuen Version nur noch so wenige Geräte?
Ist es bekannt, wann/ob crespo wieder aufgenommen wird?


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Januar 2013)

@ Note 2 Besitzer: Hat einer von euch dieses Case? Oder was für Cases habt ihr denn, und seid ihr damit zufrieden?


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. Januar 2013)

Das is kein Case, sonder eine Display Klappe^^


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Warum unterstützt denn aokp mit der neuen Version nur noch so wenige Geräte?
> Ist es bekannt, wann/ob crespo wieder aufgenommen wird?


 
Keine Device Maintainer.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Note 2 Besitzer: Hat einer von euch dieses Case? Oder was für Cases habt ihr denn, und seid ihr damit zufrieden?


 
Ich habe gelesen, dass die Displayabdeckung sehr viel Spiel haben soll. Hab ne 10€-Ledertasche von Bugatti und bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass die Displayabdeckung sehr viel Spiel haben soll. Hab ne 10€-Ledertasche von Bugatti und bin soweit zufrieden.


 
Hmm.. davon lese ich aber in den Amazon-Kommentaren nicht viel, und da sind ja doch einige?

bugatti SlimFit Echt-Ledertasche für Samsung Galaxy: Amazon.de: Elektronik So eine?


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Ich habe diese hier.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habe diese hier.



Zufrieden? Oder fällt sie schon auseinander? ^^


----------



## Trolli91 (20. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habe diese hier.


 
Diese hat auch mein Vater und ist damit sehr zufrieden  Allerdings ist es immer ein wenig nervig das man die Klappe ganz umdrehen muss um das Display vernünftig zu sehen. Besser wäre da eine seitlich zu öffnende Klappe (wie bei einem Buch), da dies nicht nur das öffnen beschleunigt, sondern auch ermöglicht das Handy schräg in angewinkeltem Zustand mal hinzustellen.


----------



## ct5010 (20. Januar 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Samsung-...=sr_1_5?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1358687067&sr=1-5

Habe die hier  Ist recht gut.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Diese hat auch mein Vater und ist damit sehr zufrieden  Allerdings ist es immer ein wenig nervig das man die Klappe ganz umdrehen muss um das Display vernünftig zu sehen. Besser wäre da eine seitlich zu öffnende Klappe (wie bei einem Buch), da dies nicht nur das öffnen beschleunigt, sondern auch ermöglicht das Handy schräg in angewinkeltem Zustand mal hinzustellen.


 
Du meinst sowas?
Samsung EFC-1J9FSEGSTD Flip Cover für Samsung Galaxy: Amazon.de: Elektronik

 Das habe ich, bin bisher sehr zufrieden


----------



## ct5010 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich finde das Flip Cover ehrlich gesagt störend. Wenn man es zurückklappt, kann man nicht fotografieren... Das Teil schützt ja auch nicht gerade hervorragend


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Januar 2013)

Mein Nexus 7 hat ein FLip Cover, dort find ich es ganz praktisch. hat an der Rückseite noch eine halterung, um den deckel einzuhaken und es als standfuß zu benutzen 

beim handy benutz ich lieber ein TPU Case + Schutzfolie


----------



## Leandros (20. Januar 2013)

Beim Nexus 7 habe ich ein case aus GB. Für 15€, beste Qualität. Leder. Mit Handschlaufe und kann in 3 Winkeln aufgestellt werden.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Zufrieden? Oder fällt sie schon auseinander? ^^



Sehr zufrieden. Super Edel und stabil.


----------



## Noodels87 (20. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand einen guten Browser für mein Nexus7 empfehlen? Wahre schön  wenn dieser Vollbild beherrschen würde und es ein Werbeblocker für den selben geben würde.

Zur Zeit nutze ich Dolphin habe für diesen aber noch kein Werbeblocker gefunden, gibt es da einen? Dann wahre ich auch schon zufrieden.


----------



## DrDave (20. Januar 2013)

Werbeblocker benutze ich adaway, welches den weg über die hostdatei geht, benötigt natürlich root aber funktioniert dann mit allen browsern...


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Dolphin ist mMn der beste. Ich benutze Adfree.


----------



## Leandros (20. Januar 2013)

Chrome. Dolphin ist schon lange nicht mehr der beste.


----------



## Noodels87 (20. Januar 2013)

Wie installiere ich den adfree? Brauche ich dafür root?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Chrome zu Vollbildmodus zu über reden?


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Chrome finde ich schrecklich...

Einfach downloaden  Ja brauchst root.


----------



## Leandros (20. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Chrome finde ich schrecklich...


 
Begründung?




> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Chrome zu Vollbildmodus zu über reden?



Nö. Das fehlt irgendwie immer noch. Brauch ich aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Begründung?
> 
> Nö. Das fehlt irgendwie immer noch. Brauch ich aber auch nicht wirklich.



Fast identisch zum Standardbrowser, wenig Funktionem, umständliche Bedienung der Tabs und wie schon gesagt kein vollbildmodus.

Und afaik kann chrome auch kein Flash.


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. Januar 2013)

Ernsthaft? Tabs sind mit zwei Klicks gewechselt...


----------



## DrDave (20. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Tabs sind mit zwei Klicks gewechselt...


 
nichtmal, das aktuelle Fenster nach recht bzw. links ziehen und schon ist man auf dem nächsten tab


----------



## Leandros (20. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Fast identisch zum Standardbrowser, wenig Funktionem, umständliche Bedienung der Tabs und wie schon gesagt kein vollbildmodus.
> 
> Und afaik kann chrome auch kein Flash.



Was für einen Standarbrowser hast du denn? Sicher das es nicht Chrome ist?  Weil der alte Standardbrowser sieht Chrome nichtmal ein wenig ähnlich. Tabs wurde schon gesage, ich find Dolphin da viel Schlimmer. Vollbildmodus brauchst du wie oft? 1 mal in 1000 Benutzungen? 
Flash ist aber auch der einzige Grund, dafür habe ich aber noch den Standardbrowser.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Der ist bei mir 1:1 bis auf das das Chrome kein AutoFill hat.

Vollbildmodus will ich nie wieder missen.

Ich schrieb ja auch mMn


----------



## Noodels87 (20. Januar 2013)

gibt es den kein Plug-in für Dophin das die Werbung blockt?

Vollbild benutze ich eigenlich bei jeder Benutzung also das ist mehr als wichtig.

Und läuft eigentlich Nur bei mir Firefox so extrem bescheiden oder ist generell so? Da gibt es ja einen Werbeblocker Plug-In. Und Vollbild auch.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Läuft bei mir auch nicht gescheit.

Wegen der Werbung...probiers mal mit Lucky Patcher.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2013)

Z.B. Adblock Plus oder AD-Away blocken einfach alles was Werbung ist. Egal in welcher App sie auftaucht.


----------



## DrDave (20. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir auch nicht gescheit.
> 
> Wegen der Werbung...probiers mal mit Lucky Patcher.


 
Lucky Patcher, kann doch höchstens die in App Werbung pro App entfernen, jedoch nicht Ads auf Webseiten?!


----------



## Leandros (20. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der ist bei mir 1:1 bis auf das das Chrome kein AutoFill hat.
> 
> Vollbildmodus will ich nie wieder missen.
> 
> Ich schrieb ja auch mMn


 
Screenshot or didn't happen.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Lucky Patcher, kann doch höchstens die in App Werbung pro App entfernen, jedoch nicht Ads auf Webseiten?!



Aaah sry ich dachte du meinst Werbung im Browser...also diese dumme App Werbung wie sie manchmal auftritt 

Leandros, wovon willst nen Screenshot?


----------



## nemetona (20. Januar 2013)

Auch ein nettes Feature, wenn man Chrome auf dem Desktop und Mobil nutzt ist die Tab-Synchronisation.
Mit den selben Tabs Mobil fortfahren zu können wo ich auf den Desktop aufhörte, darauf möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Funktioniert bei mir nicht


----------



## nemetona (20. Januar 2013)

Funktioniert einwandfrei, mit Google Account in den Clients anmelden - fertig.
Synchronisiert mir die Browsertabs Plattformübergreifend zwischen Windows, Android und iOS.
Das muss ein anderer Browser erst einmal nachmachen.


----------



## Leandros (20. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Leandros, wovon willst nen Screenshot?


 
Von deinem Browser der Angeblich aussehen soll wie Chrome. 


Ach ja, wer mal wieder ein paar Spiele sucht: 5 Android games you might not know .... | Arvid's Blog






> Funktioniert einwandfrei, mit Google Account in den Clients anmelden - fertig.
> Synchronisiert mir die Browsertabs Plattformübergreifend zwischen Windows, Android und iOS.
> Das muss ein anderer Browser erst einmal nachmachen.



Dito. Will ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Hardwell (21. Januar 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> Funktioniert einwandfrei, mit Google Account in den Clients anmelden - fertig.
> Synchronisiert mir die Browsertabs Plattformübergreifend zwischen Windows, Android und iOS.
> Das muss ein anderer Browser erst einmal nachmachen.


 
des is mit firefox aber auch möglich soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Leandros (21. Januar 2013)

new_devide schrieb:


> des is mit firefox aber auch möglich soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


 
In der Theorie ja, funktioniert außerdem nur bescheiden. Aber Firefox ist, ob mit oder ohne Sync, kein guter mobiler browser.


----------



## watercooled (21. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Von deinem Browser der Angeblich aussehen soll wie Chrome.



Bekommst du heute mittag wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Papzt (21. Januar 2013)

Wichtigstes Feature bei diesem Wetter -> Songs skippen mit den Lautstärketasten


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Januar 2013)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. Januar 2013)

Der Akku meines S2 wird nur noch zu 85% aufgeladen. Lässt sich das noch irgendwie fixen oder muss ein Neuer her?


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Januar 2013)

ist es gerootet? Dann könnte ein Kalibrierung helfen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. Januar 2013)

Ist es nicht^^


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Januar 2013)

dann mach dich mal schlau, ob eine Kalibrierung ohne Root geht, das kann ich dir nämlich nicht sagen. Hast du schon mal einen Wipe gemacht?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2013)

Kalibrieren bringt dem Akku nichts. Nur die Anzeige behauptet dann wieder du würdest voll aufladen, die endgültige Laufzeit bleibt die Gleiche.


----------



## Leandros (21. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kalibrieren bringt dem Akku nichts. Nur die Anzeige behauptet dann wieder du würdest voll aufladen, die endgültige Laufzeit bleibt die Gleiche.


 
^Pretty much this!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Januar 2013)

Och nö, das Kalibrierungsgerücht hält sich noch immer?


----------



## Leandros (21. Januar 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Och nö, das Kalibrierungsgerücht hält sich noch immer?


 
Ja, leider. Aber in dem falle würde Kalibrierung auf jeden fall die Anzeige fixen, also kann man das ruhig in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. Januar 2013)

Liegt vermutlich am Ladegerät, mit dem USB Kabel gings normal


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2013)

Sry das es etwas gedauert hat, aber hier die Bilder. Das ist der Standardbrowser.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2013)

Und das hier Chrome.

Identisch hmm?


----------



## ct5010 (22. Januar 2013)

Warum sind bei mir keine Tabs in Chrome? O.o


----------



## Leandros (22. Januar 2013)

Nicht wirklich Identisch. Weiss nicht was du als Identisch ansiehst, aber a != b.

Wobei, du hast recht. Aber hey, kann ein Browser wirklich großartig anders aussehen? Kann dir jetzt Dolphin und Firefox posten, die auch genau so aussehen.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2013)

Nicht im Design. In den Funktionen. Alles an den selben stellen, zu 90% selbe Namen, etc.
Vielleicht ist mein Standardbrowser auch ein umgelabelter Chrome, dont know.

Alle anderen Browser sind vollkommen anders.


----------



## Leandros (22. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nicht im Design. In den Funktionen. Alles an den selben stellen, zu 90% selbe Namen, etc.
> Vielleicht ist mein Standardbrowser auch ein umgelabelter Chrome, dont know.


 
Nene, du hast schon recht. Aber liegt ja nahe das man darauf aufbaut. Warum von vorne beginnen, wenn schon ein guter Browser vorliegt (seit 4 ist der Stock wirklich gut). 

Dolphin und Firefox sind Chrome und Stock trotzdem längen unterlegen.




> Alle anderen Browser sind vollkommen anders.



Find ich jetzt nicht wirklich, tabs oben, seite in der mitte. Rechts menü.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte nur 2 Handys auf denen kein ICS war: Mein Evo und mein Wildfire.
Zumindest beim Evo war der Browser in 2.3.x besser als der von 4.0.x 
Für das Wildfire gabs kein ICS damals.

Also mir liegt Dolphin recht gut, vor allem stürzt er bei aufwändigen Flashsites nicht so schnell ab wie der Stock.

Aif meinem Touchpad läuft CM9, ist echt möglich das das in Wirklichheit Chrome ist


----------



## Leandros (22. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also mir liegt Dolphin recht gut, vor allem stürzt er bei aufwändigen Flashsites nicht so schnell ab wie der Stock.
> 
> Aif meinem Touchpad läuft CM9, ist echt möglich das das in Wirklichheit Chrome ist


 
1. Warum zur Hölle gehts du auf Flash Seiten? Flash ist die hölle, selbst auf dem Desktop. Alle Seiten die Flash Nutzen sind zum Kotzen (inklusive YouTube). 
2. Denke eher anders rum, Chrome ist der Stock Browser verbessert (!) und umgelabelt. Ach ja, und closed sourced.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> 1. Warum zur Hölle gehts du auf Flash Seiten?


Wenn es keine Alternativen gibt wird man das wohl kaum vermeiden können.


----------



## Leandros (22. Januar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Alternativen gibt wird man das wohl kaum vermeiden können.


 
Beispiel?


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2013)

Full Episode Player - South Park Studios Deutschland


----------



## Leandros (22. Januar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Full Episode Player - South Park Studios Deutschland


 
Ich schau nicht so oft South Park auf nem 4" Bildschirm.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> 1. Warum zur Hölle gehts du auf Flash Seiten? Flash ist die hölle, selbst auf dem Desktop. Alle Seiten die Flash Nutzen sind zum Kotzen :



Sry aber manche Dinge die du so von dir gibst sind echt 
Nur weil du das nicht tust...du weist schon.

Da wären einmal die ganzen mediatheken der Sender. DMAX, RTL2, Pro7, etc.
Dann Seiten wie Kinox und wie sie alle heißen, Southpark wie schon erwähnt.
Auf vielen Seiten gibts einfach viel Werbung die zwar durch Adblock geblockt wird das Flash Plugin jedoch trotzdem manchmal zum abstürzen bringen.

Reicht das? Und ich bin weisgott nicht der einzige 

Edit: 4"? Es gibt auch Tablet User


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich schau nicht so oft South Park auf nem 4" Bildschirm.


 
Interessant.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich schau nicht so oft South Park auf nem 4" Bildschirm.



Schön für dich. Ich schon.


----------



## Leandros (22. Januar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Schön für dich. Ich schon.


 
Nicht böse werden hier.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nicht böse werden hier.


 Hatte ich nicht beabsichtigt. Probier du nur mal deine eigene Meinung nicht wie ein geltendes Gesetz für den Rest der Community darzustellen.


----------



## Leandros (22. Januar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht beabsichtigt. Probier du nur mal deine eigene Meinung nicht wie ein geltendes Gesetz für den Rest der Community darzustellen.


Habe ich mir schon gedacht. 




Abufaso schrieb:


> Probier du nur mal deine eigene Meinung nicht wie ein geltendes Gesetz für den Rest der Community darzustellen.


Das wird kompliziert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2013)

Dolphin ist mMn besser als Chrome, zumal Chrome ob abschmiert (steht auch in den Kommentaren, konnte es reproduzieren). Dolphin ist einfach stabil, schnell und hat nette Funktionen. Bin zufrieden


----------



## Leandros (23. Januar 2013)

Chrome schmiert ab? Mir noch nie passiert, und das mit um die 80 offenen tabs. 

Wie kann man den crash reproduzieren?


----------



## Bambusbar (23. Januar 2013)

Wer hatten aufm Smartphone 80 Tabs offen?
Ich bekomme nichtmal 5 zusammen


----------



## Papzt (23. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sammelt sich auch immer einiges an. Aber alleine das syncen mit meinem PC Browser hat sich bezahlt gemacht. ich werd keinen anderen Browser mehr nutzen


----------



## Leandros (23. Januar 2013)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Wer hatten aufm Smartphone 80 Tabs offen?
> Ich bekomme nichtmal 5 zusammen


 
Ich. 
Aktuell sind es genau 76. Bin irgendwie ein Multitabber, auch auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Januar 2013)

5 kriege ich auch hin, aber 76 ist schon krass. Leandros sollte sich mal Gedanken machen


----------



## JC88 (23. Januar 2013)

76 Tabs im Browser???
Die schieben sich doch so schmal zusammen das man die garnicht mehr auswählen kann oder?
Oder man scrollt sich nen wolf...


----------



## Leandros (23. Januar 2013)

Desktop sind ein paar mehr als 76.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****

Ebenso. Hab gerade um die 30 Tabs offen. Werden mobil gesynct. Guter Browser ist mir also wichtig.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Desktop sind ein paar mehr als 76.


 Ich habe teilweise jeweils mind 30 Tabs und das dann in 3 Fenstern.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Januar 2013)

70+ tabs... ich bekomm schon einen anfall, wenn ich mal 4-5 offen hab


----------



## watercooled (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hab immer so wenig wie möglich offen. 2-3.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Januar 2013)

meistens facebook, pcgh und youtube 

wenns mal ans recherchieren von irgendwas geht oder schule kommen auch mal mehr tabs auf mich zu, kanns aber nicht leiden


----------



## Leandros (23. Januar 2013)

Kann ich garnicht .. ich habe viele Sachen auf die ich einfach Später noch lesen will oder später mal wieder brauch. Finde doch in meinen 10.000+ Lesezeichen nichts wieder.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2013)

Ich musste vor einer Woche mein Firefox neu aufsetzen.. habe schon wieder 23 Tabs. Fragt in einem Monat lieber gar nicht mehr..


----------



## JPW (23. Januar 2013)

Warum schließt ihr die denn nicht? 
Mein Firefox löscht beim Beenden sämtliche Cookies, Cache und Verlauf.

Wäre mir irgendwie unangenehm soviele Seiten offen zu haben.


----------



## Papzt (23. Januar 2013)

Man weiß ja nie wann man es mal wieder gebrauchen kann. Habe bestimmt Tabs in meiner Leiste die da seit 6 Monaten sind  eibfach, weil man weiß dass man etwas mal irgendwo gelesen hat und es sonst nie wieder finden würde


----------



## Abufaso (23. Januar 2013)

Genau dafür gibts Lesezeichen


----------



## JPW (24. Januar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Genau dafür gibts Lesezeichen


 
Genau das. 
Wenn ich was finde, was ich später noch brauche, es aber nicht in Lesezeichen untergehen lassen will, ziehe ich mir den Link auf den Desktop.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Januar 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Genau das.
> Wenn ich was finde, was ich später noch brauche, es aber nicht in Lesezeichen untergehen lassen will, ziehe ich mir den Link auf den Desktop.



Da sähe ich bald vor lauter Links den sonst aufgeräumten Desktop nicht mehr. Bescheuerte Idee.


----------



## Leandros (24. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie wann man es mal wieder gebrauchen kann. Habe bestimmt Tabs in meiner Leiste die da seit 6 Monaten sind  eibfach, weil man weiß dass man etwas mal irgendwo gelesen hat und es sonst nie wieder finden würde


 
HaHa. Ich bin nicht der einzige der sowas macht, wobei ich mittlerweile disziplinierter bin und tabs die ich seit Monaten nicht angerührt habe schließe. 

Zum Android Thema: LMT + deaktivierte NavBar = ******** ist das Handy groß. Was 48dp an Sichtfeld / Gefühl ausmachen können.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich bei Chrome nicht die Tabs wie bei der Desktop Version habe??


----------



## Leandros (24. Januar 2013)

Was meinst du damit? Die tab leiste oben? Die hast du nur auf dem tablet.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Januar 2013)

Kann man dir auf nem artphone nicht aktivieren? Wie schlecht, ich hab ein note 2 -.-


----------



## Leandros (24. Januar 2013)

Gibt's bestimmt eine APK auf XDA.  
Kannst es aber auch selber machen, ist easy.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> Gibt's bestimmt eine APK auf XDA.
> Kannst es aber auch selber machen, ist easy.


 
Wie selber machen? die apk? Ne kenne mich nicht aus^^


----------



## Leandros (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wie selber machen? die apk? Ne kenne mich nicht aus^^


 
Is doch easy, decompilen und dann einfach die Layouts tauschen, möglicherweise noch eine boo setzen das er denks du hast ein tablet, und dann wieder recompilen.


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2013)

Was heisst das auf Deutsch?

Boo? Malibu? Bushido?


----------



## Leandros (24. Januar 2013)

boo = Boolean


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung was das ist und wozu ich es brauche.


----------



## Leandros (24. Januar 2013)

Vergiss es.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2013)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> boo = Boolean


Faulheit und Tastaturschonen ist ja schön und gut aber Datentypen abzukürzen geht eindeutig zu weit


----------



## Leandros (30. Januar 2013)

HeHe. Fond ich jetzt nicht. ^_^
Int ist doch sogar von sich aus schon eine Abkürzung, genau wie long und float auch.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2013)

Man kann wohl das Nexs 4 wieder kaufen.
Haben wollen will ich es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## disc0cunt (30. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man kann wohl das Nexs 4 wieder kaufen.
> Haben wollen will ich es aber nicht mehr.



Das dachte ich bis vor einer Woche auch! Ich wills jetzt nicht mehr missen  Heute wurde bekannt dass auch eine weiße Version folgen wird ^^


----------



## Leandros (30. Januar 2013)

Finde weiss aber irgendwie nicht so prickelnd. Schwarz passt eher.

So, CS:GO gekauft. Erste mal seit über einem Jahr Windows gestartet und wieder daddeln. Der neue Monitor lockt irgendwie.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2013)

disc0cunt schrieb:


> Das dachte ich bis vor einer Woche auch! Ich wills jetzt nicht mehr missen  Heute wurde bekannt dass auch eine weiße Version folgen wird ^^


 Ich will erst das ZL und das X Phone sehen, dazu soll ja angeblich im Mai ein neues Nexus vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich will erst das ZL und das X Phone sehen, dazu soll ja angeblich im Mai ein neues Nexus vorgestellt werden.


 
Ihr dürftet eigentlich nie kaufen, denn in den 2 darauffolgenden Monaten kommt bestimmt wieder was neueres...


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2013)

Aber nicht zu dem Preis.^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: *** ANDROID-Stammtisch ****



Leandros schrieb:


> HeHe. Fond ich jetzt nicht. ^_^
> Int ist doch sogar von sich aus schon eine Abkürzung, genau wie long und float auch.


Was ist denn long oder float ausgeschrieben ?
Wirklich eine Abkürzung seh ich eigentlich nur bei char und int.


----------



## Leandros (31. Januar 2013)

float ist "floating point number" und long ist "long integer". 
long bezeichnet eigentlich ja nur die größe eines Integers, int ist 16 bit, double 32 bit, long 64 bit und BigInteger ist n bit.


----------



## Leandros (31. Januar 2013)

float ist "floating point number" und long ist "long integer". 
long bezeichnet eigentlich ja nur die größe eines Integers, int ist 16 bit, double 32 bit, long 64 bit und BigInteger ist n bit.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> float ist "floating point number" und long ist "long integer".
> long bezeichnet eigentlich ja nur die größe eines Integers, int ist 16 bit, double 32 bit, long 64 bit und BigInteger ist n bit.


Achso das meinst du , naja das hätte ich nicht mehr als Abkürzung gewertet wie "int" sie eine ist, aber gut kann man so sehen


----------



## Leandros (31. Januar 2013)

Komische definition von Abkürzungen.  Kennt jemand Farnell (Element 14) und hat da schonmal was bestellt?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2013)

Ist halt meist teuer und wenn du kein Student bis kannst du da nur RPis bestellen. 
Ansonsten aber super schnell und manche Teile gibt es schlicht nur da.
Ausserdem bekommt man seinen persönliche Ansprechpartner zugewiesen der sich nach der Registrierung erstmal telefonisch nach dem Wohlergehen erkundigt.

Zu den Abkürzungen
Je nach Programmiersprache ist bool eine zutreffende Bezeichnung, aber ohne l ist es deine ganz private Variante.

"@Topic:" Nachher ist Mobile-Hardware Sprechstunde, nicht verpassen:
extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-sprechstunde/225


----------



## Leandros (31. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Je nach Programmiersprache ist bool eine zutreffende Bezeichnung, aber ohne l ist es deine ganz private Variante.
> 
> "@Topic:" Nachher ist Mobile-Hardware Sprechstunde, nicht verpassen:
> extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-sprechstunde/225



bool ist in cpp sogar bei der zuweisung möglich. 

Bisher noch nie in eine Sprechstunde reingeschaut, aber da werde ich doch mal vorbei schauen. 


PS: Habe dir was an die Pinnwand geschrieben, wird sonst zu offtopic hier denke ich.


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Januar 2013)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wann - oder vlt. dich besser ob  - das Nexus10 wieder verfügbar ist?


----------



## nivada (31. Januar 2013)

Kennt jemand Gute Schutzhüllen für das HTC one S, solche wo man das Handy reinstecken kann ?


----------



## Poempel (31. Januar 2013)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wann - oder vlt. dich besser ob  - das Nexus10 wieder verfügbar ist?


 
Darauf warte ich auch schon ewig


----------



## nemetona (31. Januar 2013)

@nvidia,

Siehe Bilderthread


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Februar 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_10_16gb&hl=de

Ist wieder verfügbar - nur falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## stefan79gn (1. Februar 2013)

@nivada die ist ganz nice Bouletta DUZZ HTC ONE S Echt Leder Tasche Etui Hülle: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Leandros (1. Februar 2013)

Also das Nexus 10 kann man seit gestern wieder kaufen. Schlagt zu.


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Also das Nexus 10 kann man seit gestern wieder kaufen. Schlagt zu.


 
siehe mein Post oben ;P

Ich würde ja .. wenn ich nicht mittem im Umzug stecken würde und evtl. noch ne Küche kaufen muss -_-
Ich wette mich euch, dass das Ding in 3 Wochen wieder nicht verfügbar ist ... 

Die Welt is so grausam


----------



## Leandros (1. Februar 2013)

Ach verdammt. Ganz überlesen.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2013)

Das X könnte geil werden: http://www.android-hilfe.de/android...x-phone-alles-ein-kassenschlager-braucht.html


----------



## Jahai (2. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das X könnte geil werden: http://www.android-hilfe.de/android-news/372330-motorola-x-phone-alles-ein-kassenschlager-braucht.html



Liest sich echt Top!


----------



## ric84 (2. Februar 2013)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin, den Android Phone Treiber auf meinen PC zu installieren. 

Wollte nochmal mein HTC One S rooten, weil da eh bestimmt kein Update mehr kommt, aber nun bleib ich an diesen s..... Treiberproblem hängen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Februar 2013)

Falsche Treiber?

http://downloads.unrevoked.com/HTCDriver3.0.0.007.exe


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2013)

Im Mai soll Android 5 kommen, dann könnte doch auch ein neues Nexus kommen?


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2013)

Motorola X.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2013)

Das wird wohl kein Nexus. Dazu soll es einen SD Slot haben und ein Nexus hat keinen.


----------



## Leandros (5. Februar 2013)

Im Mai kommt Android 5 sagt wer?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2013)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...d-50-key-lime-pie-kommt-angeblich-im-mai.html

Und da Qualcomm will das es gelöscht wird (zB bei inside-handy) wird es wohl stimmen, deswegen gibt es die auch bei der Original Quelle nicht mehr.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das wird wohl kein Nexus. Dazu soll es einen SD Slot haben und ein Nexus hat keinen.


 
Ach ne. Aber statt einem Nexus eben das X.


----------



## Leandros (5. Februar 2013)

Qualcomm ungleich Google.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2013)

Als HW Hersteller wird Qualcomm wissen wann Google neuen Versionen rausbringt und warum sollte man eine falsche Folie löschen lassen?


----------



## Leandros (5. Februar 2013)

Betriebs Geheimnis? Qualcomm kann auch nur davon ausgegangen sein, da die Google I/O um die Zeit rum ist. Eine neue Version liegt nahe, würde mich aber nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Betriebs Geheimnis?.


 Also ich sehe da nicht viel was man Geheim halten muss, aber vor Q3 gibt es ja eh kein Commercial Sample der CPU.
Hier der Post>http://madpcs.com/attachments/f89/8...e-release-nexusae0_wm_2013-01-30_10h38_53.jpg


----------



## Leandros (5. Februar 2013)

Ich schon. Die ganze Grafik. Wenn es nicht so gewesen wäre, warum hätten sie es dann löschen wollen?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2013)

Weil sie Interna von Google verrät, aber so gibt es mehr Wirbel darum.

Mich würde mal wirklich intressieren wie viel Geld bei dir im Monat rumkommt


----------



## Leandros (6. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mich würde mal wirklich intressieren wie viel Geld bei dir im Monat rumkommt


 
Krasser Themen Wechsel. 
Wie kommst den da jetzt drauf?


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2013)

Antworte doch mal, wäre interessant zu wissen


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Krasser Themen Wechsel.
> Wie kommst den da jetzt drauf?


 Weil ich gestern nochmal darein geschaut habe:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...he-tastaturen-ubersicht-diskussionen-122.html


----------



## Leandros (6. Februar 2013)

Aso. HeHe. Da stehts doch. 4-Stellig. 

1. Regel des Fightclubs: Man redet nicht über den Fightclub. 

Ich kann soviel sagen, ich kann mir monatlich locker ne ARES leisten.


----------



## septix (9. Februar 2013)

Ist es möglich irgendwoher den Stock File Manager von Jelly Bean des S3 zu installieren wenn man eine Cutsom Rom mit dem CM10 FM drauf hat?
Selbst im xda find ich den nicht...


----------



## Leandros (9. Februar 2013)

Lad dir eine JellyBean ROM für das S3 runter, such die APK (/system/app) und Installier sie auf deinem Handy. Es könnte funktionieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher, weil Samsung bestimmt auf interne APIs zurückgreift.


----------



## Poempel (9. Februar 2013)

Kennt jemand von euch eine gute App die, ähnlich wie Runtastic, Strecke, Geschwindigkeit usw aufzeichnet, aber das ganze in 3D anzeigen kann? Ich möchte meine Ski Fahrten aufzeichnen und da wäre das ganz nützlich. Für iOS gibts eine die heißt "Maps 3D" die macht genau das was ich brauche.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2013)

Runtastic macht doch ein Höhenprofil .


----------



## Timsu (9. Februar 2013)

Meine Tracks wäre auch eine Alternative, es erstellt auch ein Höhenprofil und kann zu GoogleMAPS exportiert werden.


----------



## Poempel (9. Februar 2013)

Natürlich tuts runtastic auch, aber ich finde die 3D Karten ganz nett zum zeigen. Eben wie man hier auf den Screenshots sehen kann: https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/maps-3d-gps-tracks-fur-fahrrad/id391304000?mt=8


----------



## Timsu (9. Februar 2013)

Genau dies geht mit Meine Tracks und Google Earth auch.


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2013)

Bpah, ich wollte eben JB auf mein altes Evo flashen, aber der Bootloader ist zu neu... Kein Problem, gibt ja einen Unlock dafür über htcdev.com

Aber die Seite lässt mich keinen Account anlegen! Ergo kein Unlock, kein ADB, kein Recovery und keine Custom Rom


----------



## Poempel (9. Februar 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Genau dies geht mit Meine Tracks und Google Earth auch.


 
Du hast recht. Mein Internet ist so lahm, dass das Höhenprofil in den 10 min, in denen ich das probiert habe, nicht geladen wurde


----------



## Timsu (9. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade das Upgrade von 4.1 auf 4.2 gemacht.
Es hat sich echt gelohnt, die Veränderungen sind größer als gedacht:
Die Zusatzfunktionen ("Swype" Tastatur, Lockscreen Widgets, Schnelleinstellungen) sind echt praktisch und die kleinen Designänderungen gefallen mir auch sehr.
Außerdem kommt es mir vor, als ob es etwas flüssiger läuft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2013)

ihh swype...

Swiftkey ftw


----------



## Timsu (9. Februar 2013)

Es ist ja nicht die Swype Tastatur integriert, sondern die Originaltastatur hat eine ähnliche Funktionalität erhalten.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Februar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> ihh swype...
> 
> Swiftkey ftw


 
This!


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn mit Google los?
Jetzt zensieren sie also doch.


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. Februar 2013)

Was hat das mit zensieren zu tun? Da hat wohl eher die Wortvorhersage mist gebaut


----------



## Leandros (12. Februar 2013)

> “Ein **** mit einem *****” ist also kein Problem, “von einem Farbigen genagelt” hingegen schon.



Ja, ich habe den Commit gesehen in Gerrit und musste Lachen. Allerding Google Verteidigen, glaub der kam von keinem Google Engineer. Warum der es allerdings in die repo geschafft hat ist mir ein Rätsel.

Leandros macht es möglich, das man “von einem Farbigen genagelt” oder "beim Sex die Latte gebrochen" schreiben kann.


----------



## r!pw3 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mein HTC Sensation auch gerade auf Cyanogenmod 10.1 (4.2.1) geflasht und bin sehr zufrieden. Es läuft nochmal deutlich flüssiger als Android 4.1 und im Vergleich zu dem was HTC offiziell anbietet (Android 4.0.4 mit Sense 3.?) ein riesen Unterschied. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## JPW (14. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte jetzt aufs s3 eine AOSP mod flashen. 
Habe eine 64g Speicherkarte die im Handy formatiert wurde (exfat?). 
Wenn ich die Karte am PC auf FAT32 formatiere, kann ich dann in der Stock ROM noch darauf zugreifen? 
Möchte nämlich von der SD via Mobile Odin flashen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin ziemlicher Android noob, und überlege mir grad ob ich mein Nexus 7 rooten soll. Aber mir ist tatsächlich nicht genau bewusst, was mir das bringt. Hab zwar schon viel gelesen, aber mich hat nichts davon wirklich dazu geführt, es zu rooten. Weil sowas wie Cydia gibts ja für android nicht. Und Garantie geht ja auch flöten durch nen root oder?


----------



## JPW (14. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin auch ein ziemlicher noob aber rooten finde ich sehr praktisch:
Adblocker
Titanium Backup

Allein dafür lohnt es sich, dazu kommen zahlreiche ROMs und Themes...


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2013)

Allein schon wegen AdBlock lohnt sich ein Root


----------



## Biohazard92 (14. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Google los?
> Jetzt zensieren sie also doch.


 
Gerade mit meinem Galaxy Nexus und 4.2.1 ausprobiert: Funktioniert problemlos.

Vllt. hat der Typ die Autokorrektur auf Sehr stark gestellt oder keine Ahnung.


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte gestern ne Seite aufrufen da hat Google gemeint die würde meinem Gerät schaden


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Februar 2013)

Virenverseucht? Kann doch sein.


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

Na klar. Weil man auch so gut Viren für Android entwickeln kann ...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Februar 2013)

Leider ja.  Nur war ich noch nicht betroffen.


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

Du weisst aber schon, das das Ironie war, oder?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Februar 2013)

Nein, leider nicht.  Aber jetzt weiß ichs ja.


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

HaHa.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2013)

Hört ihr mal auf hier rumzuspamen jetzt! (Dieser Post ist kein Spam. Hehe.)


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2013)

MiMiMi.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2013)

Ich steh' eher auf MuMu.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2013)

Grade 4.2.2 am installieren! Mal schaun ob sich mal was Verbessert. Bildschirm flackern etc.


----------



## DrDave (15. Februar 2013)

Welches Bildschirmflackern?
Habe gerade vorhin im XDA-Forum paar Beiträge überflogen und einer hat jetzt ein Flackern nach dem Update auf 4.2.2.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Grade 4.2.2 am installieren! Mal schaun ob sich mal was Verbessert. Bildschirm flackern etc.


 
Bringt nicht viel gegen 4.1.2. Und bei angepasster build.prop und init.d läuft android noch besser. Ich habe meine angepasst und alleine die akku Leistung hat sich deutlich verbessert. Außerdem steht 5.0 in den startlöchern.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Februar 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwelche Informationen über die maximale Vcore auf mobilen CPUs? Speziell beziehe ich mich dabei auf den Snapdragon MSM8260/8660, der im HTC Sensation (XE), HTC Evo 3D und vllt ein paar anderen Phones steckt. Wollte meiner CPU mal richtig die Sporen geben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bringt nicht viel gegen 4.1.2. Und bei angepasster build.prop und init.d läuft android noch besser. Ich habe meine angepasst und alleine die akku Leistung hat sich deutlich verbessert. Außerdem steht 5.0 in den startlöchern.



Sry ich spreche kein Android, bisher kann ich nur Apple.

Ich muss sagen, dass Bildschirmflackern hat sich noch verschlimmert.

EDIT: Nexus 7


----------



## Leandros (16. Februar 2013)

Ihr solltet auch sagen was für ein Device ihr habt.


----------



## Timsu (16. Februar 2013)

Warum werden mit geänderter DPI in der build.prop extrem viele Anwendungen im Playstore ausgeblendet?
Gibt es da einen Fix?
(4.2.1. Nexus S)


----------



## Leandros (16. Februar 2013)

Ja. Ist aber ******** instabil und funktioniert nicht wirklich immer. 
Google einfach Android Multi DPI Play Store.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Februar 2013)

...oder ändere auf eine DPI, die auch bei anderen Geräten benutzt wird. Beim Nexerl S sollte es 240 sein. 160 haben viele Smartlets und Tablets. Bei 160 sollte nur wenig verschwinden. 320 ist auch ne Alternative, aber wohl nur für Leute mit Sehschwäche.


----------



## biohaufen (16. Februar 2013)

Freue mich schon total auf das neue HTC One (M7), wird sicher ein Hit.


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2013)

Habe jetzt mal das Ativ-S gehabt. Ist, für ein Windows Phone, echt genial. Will ja eigentlich Abstand halten von Samsung aber das Teil ist mal echt nicht schlecht. Android wird aber immer drauf bleiben,  egal was kommt


----------



## Timsu (16. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eine gute Taschenrechner APP?
Sollte mit Variablen rechnen können und Funktionen grafisch darstellen können.
Im Prinzip wie mein Casio Classpad.
Der Cyanogenmod Taschenrechner hat irgendwas mit einem Diagramm wie kann ich da was darstellen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2013)

Sagt mal, kann man bei den Onscreen-Tasten (zurück, home, menü) die position ändern? Ich finde es bei Samsung perfekt (Zurücktaste rechts ist deutlich angenehmer zu erreichen und wird viel öfter gebraucht als die menü taste), jedoch könnte das Sony Xperia Z mein nächstes werden. Ich würde mich aber nur ungern damit rummärgern das die Buttons vertauscht sind


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann man bei den Onscreen-Tasten (zurück, home, menü) die position ändern? Ich finde es bei Samsung perfekt (Zurücktaste rechts ist deutlich angenehmer zu erreichen und wird viel öfter gebraucht als die menü taste), jedoch könnte das Sony Xperia Z mein nächstes werden. Ich würde mich aber nur ungern damit rummärgern das die Buttons vertauscht sind


 
Auf meiner CodeFireX Rom für das Nexus 4 kann ich die Softwarebuttons beliebig tauschen und auch mit anderen Funktionen versehen...


----------



## Leandros (17. Februar 2013)

Geht mit ziemlich jeder Custom ROM. 
Eingeführt haben wir es (AOKP).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2013)

Ich mag keine Customroms mehr, alle haben macken und sind mMn kein wenig durchdacht. Geht das nicht mit der Stockrom? Rooten würde ich es eh.


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

Ob es einen anderen Weg gibt weiß ich nicht.
Ich weiß auch nicht was du gegen Custom Roms hast, sie bringen mir nur Vorteile


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Februar 2013)

@Schnitzel: Ja, das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht. Momentan steht die Gemeinde des HTC Sensations vor der Wahl: Sense 3.6, Sense 4 oder AOSP. Sense 4 ist langsam und frisst Akku. Trotzdem setzt jeder Dev auf die ROM, aber keiner schafft es das Ding alltagstauglich zu machen. AOSP frisst Akku am laufenden Band und dazu kommen unerklärliche Phänomene, z.B. dreht sich die Uhr wenige Stunden nach Flash um 10 Minuten vor und keiner weiß was man da gegen machen soll. Also hab ich kurzerhand meine eigene ROM gebastelt, die inzwischen in v3 ausgeliefert wird und bisher hab ich von noch keiner Seite ein Problem gehört. Doch, da war mal was. Da meinte jemand, dass er viele Ordner in den Alben hat. Lag aber daran, dass er, warum auch immer, ne APK auf der SD entpackt hatte.  Ich will mich selbst nicht in den Himmel loben, aber ich habe manchmal echt das Gefühl, dass die wenigsten Devs wirklich wissen was sie da machen. Ich glaube die suchen sich irgendwelche Tweaks zusammen, knallen die ohne zu denken in die ROM und wundern sich dann über Akkudrains, Performanceverluste etc. Google/HTC/Samsung/XY hatte schon einen Grund wieso sie das und das so und so gemacht haben. Da sollte man nichts "optimieren". Wie oft liest man dafüber, dass der Dev ja ach so toll den Dalvik optimiert hat. Im gleichen Atemzug überleg ich mir dann: "Wieso hat es Google nicht schon optimiert?" Und wenn man die ROM dann testet, dann läuft nichts sauber.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2013)

Genau sowas mein ich, unerklärliche Bugs welche einfach nerven, es gibt kein Fix sondern es kommen nur immer mehr unsinnge Funktionen mit den Updates dazu. Oder Sachen wie das man plötzlich kein Empfang mehr hat, das Telefon bei bestimmten "Gesten" reproduzierbar abstürzt oder oder oder. Ich hab viele Ausprobiert aber keine war annähernd so praxistauglich wie die Stockrom.


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

Es klang aber so, dass jedes Custom Rom für jedes Smartphone schlecht ist und das stimmt nun wirklich nicht.
Was für ein Gerät hast du?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Februar 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Warum werden mit geänderter DPI in der build.prop extrem viele Anwendungen im Playstore ausgeblendet?
> Gibt es da einen Fix?
> (4.2.1. Nexus S)


 DPI in der build.prop sollte mann auch nich undurchdacht ändern ohne zu wissen was Passiert.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Customroms mehr, alle haben macken und sind mMn kein wenig durchdacht. Geht das nicht mit der Stockrom? Rooten würde ich es eh.


Customroms haben genau so viel Bugs wie die Stockroms. Nur dort wird es überspielt so das es nicht auffällt.
Ich arbeite mit an der miui.polimorph für S3 und das mit den Bugs ist so ne Sache. Und wer die 4.2.2 custom nimmt ist selber schuld, das sie noch in der Alpha(teilweise Beta) steckt. ne Gute 4.1.2 ist meistens besser.


----------



## Leandros (17. Februar 2013)

Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude, der Source Code für mein Handy ist Open Source, auf meinem Rechner und ich kann so viel rum basteln damit wie ich will. 

Nexus ist schön. Aber auch für die Nexus Geräte gibt es extrem instabile ROMs, z.B CyanogenMod, welches in meinen Tests immer extrem instabil war und auch immer noch ist.


----------



## Timsu (17. Februar 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> DPI in der build.prop sollte mann auch nich undurchdacht ändern ohne zu wissen was Passiert.


 Ohne diese Änderung konnte ich das Gerät nicht vernünftig benutzen. Diese Dpi Changer Apps funktionieren bei mir alle nicht.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Februar 2013)

Wieso kannst du das Gerät ohne DPI-Change nicht vernünftig benutzen? Die ist auf die Auflösung/Displaygröße angepasst. Es gibt außerdem nur 3 DPI-Werte, bei denen alles noch funktioniert und nichts ausgeblendet wird: 160, 240 und 320. 240 ist Stock. 160 ist aber viel zu klein, man erkennt nichts mehr und es kann ziemlich schwierig werden irgendwo ein Häkchen oder so zu setzen. 320 hingegen taugt für Sehbehinderte. Alles ist dann so dermaßen groß, dass du überall nur noch am swypen bist, was auf Dauer ziemlich nervt.


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

Kann mir mal bitte einer kurz und knapp erklären, was es mit diesen bionicpatches auf sich hat?


----------



## Timsu (17. Februar 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du das Gerät ohne DPI-Change nicht vernünftig benutzen? Die ist auf die Auflösung/Displaygröße angepasst. Es gibt außerdem nur 3 DPI-Werte, bei denen alles noch funktioniert und nichts ausgeblendet wird: 160, 240 und 320. 240 ist Stock. 160 ist aber viel zu klein, man erkennt nichts mehr und es kann ziemlich schwierig werden irgendwo ein Häkchen oder so zu setzen. 320 hingegen taugt für Sehbehinderte. Alles ist dann so dermaßen groß, dass du überall nur noch am swypen bist, was auf Dauer ziemlich nervt.


 Bei Stock DPI hat man eine extreme Platzverschwendung, man scrollt sich zu Tode.
Man sieht in Tapatalk z.b. nur 4-5 Kategorien, während ich mit der DPI auf 182 8-9 sehe.
Genauso ist ein 5*7 Layout im Appdrawer problemlos möglich.
160 ist mir allerdings zu klein.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Gleich wird das HTC One vorgestellt.  Sieht verdammt nice aus. 

Das erste Hands-On ist auch schon geleakt! htc one handson deutsch_HD.mp4


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Februar 2013)

interessiert mich nicht die Bohne - bin gerade erst neu bestückt


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

Mit was?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2013)

Keine Menü-Taste?  

Und 4MP ist aber echt unschön, egal ob da mehr Licht reinkommt oder nicht. 

Ansonsten echt schickes Gerät bis auf Sense


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit was?


 Note 2 seit rund einem Monat


----------



## Leandros (19. Februar 2013)

Hässlich!


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hässlich!


 Mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Leandros (19. Februar 2013)

Schön das ich da nicht alleine bin.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

Er hat aber recht. 
Aber so ziemlich alles von Samsung ist nur Mainstream und nicht schön/


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Februar 2013)

Also das S3 finde ich auch abscheulich, aber das Note 2 finde ich sehr ok.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

Wie kann man das schön finden:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Februar 2013)

ich habs in grau


----------



## Leandros (19. Februar 2013)

Witzig. Ich meinte eigentlich das neue HTC, aber Note 2 und Galaxy S3 sind auch Hässlich, da habt ihr recht.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

So sehe ich das: Sony Xperai Z und ZL, Lumia 920, HTC ??? das neue, S3.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Keine Menü-Taste?
> 
> Und 4MP ist aber echt unschön, egal ob da mehr Licht reinkommt oder nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten echt schickes Gerät bis auf Sense


 
Doch, Menü-Taste ist scheinbar unter dem HTC-Logo. 

Und 4MP? Wo das? Kamera ist 13MP.

P.S.: Und ich find's Nexus 4 hässlich.


----------



## Leandros (19. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> P.S.: Und ich find's Nexus 4 hässlich.



Ich find dich auch hässlich.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich find dich auch hässlich.


 
Deine Mutter hat was anderes gemeint.


----------



## Leandros (19. Februar 2013)

Not bad. Wenn du lieb bist, lass ich deine auch wieder aus dem Keller.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Is'n Deal. Ich sag's grad meinem Dinosaurier weiter.


----------



## Leandros (19. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, habs meinen Sklaven gesagt. Sie bringen sie rum.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

Android ist besser als iOS!


----------



## Leandros (20. Februar 2013)

Ich halte mich mitlerweile aus solchen Diskussionen raus, ich fang da nur an zu flamen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Februar 2013)

Besser so flames sind nicht gut, aber ich muss mich auch mal auf Apples Seite stellen: VoiceOver-Technik darf auf dem iPhone bleiben.
Braucht man wirklich eine Virenscanner wie einem das ein paar das predigen oder ist das Blödsinn?


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Februar 2013)

Neuer Kondensator könnte Xenon-Blitz für alle Smartphones ermöglichen

Fände ich super. Mein Sony Ericsson K850i hatte damals einen Xenon-Blitz, und das war im Dunklen schon wirklich der Hammer, was sich damit fotografieren ließ. Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch mit dem Handykauf warten..


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Februar 2013)

Ein Freund von mir möchte ein Smartphone kaufen. Hat keine besonderen Ansprüche, sollte einfach nur reibungslos funktionieren. Budget ist bis 320€. Was empfehlt ihr da? Ein 4XHD wäre mir da spontan in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Leandros (24. Februar 2013)

One S? Nexus 4?


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, beim Nexus wäre nur die 8GB-Version drin und das ist schon ein wenig knapp. Beim One S kann man den Speicher auch nicht erweitern. Er hat jetzt an ein S2 gedacht, aber das ist nun ja doch schon ziemlich alt. Das 4X HD scheint mir immer noch eine Option zu sein. Scheint ja keine größeren Bugs zu haben.


----------



## ctech (24. Februar 2013)

Das S2 Plus vielleicht? Ansonsten wäre er mit dem 4X HD echt gut bedient!

// Wer wird sich denn das neue HTC One im März kaufen? Sieht sehr interessant aus das Gerät!


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2013)

Schwer am Überlegen, mal wieder.  Werde ich wohl erst wissen, wenn ich es mal in den Händen hatte.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2013)

Ich nicht.


----------



## Leandros (24. Februar 2013)

Dito. Finde das One hässlich. Obwohl die Hardware natürlich nicht Schlecht ist. Aber, man sollte den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, wir haben MWC, da wird es bestimmt noch einige andere Knaller geben. 


Edit: HTC One. This definitely nailed it!



> Power button on top, shit.
> 
> No multitasking button, shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...full-hd-smartphone-ab-maerz-bei-congstar.html

Das HTC One ist ja doch echt Nice, aber sagt mir doch mal bitte, wie zur Hölle bekommt man das Menü aufgerufen? Also die Taste die bei meinem S2 links vom Homebutton ist??


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. Februar 2013)

Also vom One halte ich auch nicht viel.
Hardware Hammer.
Software Shit.

Ich bleib erstmal bei meinem S2:
- 4.1 von Samsung
- Guter Support von Cyanogenmod 4.2.2 yeah Nightlys FTW
- Zurück und Menu Button
- Amoled Plus Screen ( leider blöde Auflösung , dafür schönes Schwarz )
- flott dank dualcore und 1 gb ram
- hält lange mit dank 2000 mA/h Zusatzakku
Und das für ein Smartphone von März 2011 

Nur das Asus Padfone infinity ist mir eine Überlegung wert


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Februar 2013)

Also, wenn ich zb die Spanische 4.1.2 fürs S2 draufflashe, hab ich dann Spanisch drauf oder geht auch Deutsch als Sprache?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2013)

Normalerweise(!) ist Android Multilingual. Wenn aber natürlich jemand eine Rom schnürt bei der es um das letzte Byte geht dann könnte der auf die Idee kommen nur eine Sprache ein zu bauen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte ja die Samsung Offizielle, sollte also gehen?^^

Firmwares | SamMobile


----------



## Leandros (28. Februar 2013)

Es ist Samsung. Den traue ich zu, da sprachen raus zunehmen. 
Musst du wohl oder übel ausprobieren.

@Olstyle: AOSP ist multilingual. Viele ROMs von Herstellern (z.B Samsung) aber nicht, weil sie sie unterschiedlich verteilen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Februar 2013)

Die Samsung rom hat auch Deutsch dabei. Ich würde allerdings abwarten auf die offizielle, da sicherlich ein paar Sachen anders sind (warum sollte sonst auch das Ausrollen in den Ländern unterschiedlich lange dauern?!), 

Mir hat immernoch keiner gesagt wie zur Hölle man das Menü in den Apps öffnet mitn HTC One, das muss doch einer wissen !


----------



## Leandros (28. Februar 2013)

Kann man einstellen, z.B long click auf home oder back. 
Abgesehen davon, apps die noch ein legacy menu haben gehören in den Müll.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kann man einstellen, z.B long click auf home oder back.
> Abgesehen davon, apps die noch ein legacy menu haben gehören in den Müll.


 
Finde ich nicht, finde es sogar besser wenn alle Apps so gebaut wären. So sind eben die Geschmäcker  
Okay weißt du das das so ist beim One? Aber anders kann es ja eigentlich garnicht gehen. Mal abwarten 

Ist HTC eigentlich schwer zu rooten? Bin da von meinem Samsung verwöhnt, wo alles popel einfach geht


----------



## Leandros (28. Februar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, finde es sogar besser wenn alle Apps so gebaut wären. So sind eben die Geschmäcker


 
Nur schade das es den Button nicht mehr geben wird. 
Also ich rede jetzt vom Legacy Menu, nicht davon das ein Telefon ein Hardware Button hat. Sind zwei verschieden dinge, denn der legacy bleibt immer als menü, der neue kann halt, wenn das Handy keinen Hardware Button hat, wandert es in die Action Bar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Februar 2013)

Jetzt habe ich nur Bahnhof verstanden  

Meinst du mit Legacy Menü das Menü was aufgeht wenn ich die Menütaste drücke? 
Action Bar, damit ist die On-Screen Bedienleiste gemeint, die Handys ohne Hardwaretasten haben oder? (Zum Beispiel Nexus, oder Xperia Z)? Das mag ich ja garnicht, wenn das Smartphone garkeine Hardwaretasten mehr hat. Das ist auch das was mit am Iphone extrem stört. 

Sagt mal, wie ist das mit den Smartphones, wie das One, die einen fest verbauten Akku haben und das Gerät mal so hängt oder Crasht das man es nur noch über Akku-Rausnehmen wieder gestartet bekommt? Das geht ja dort nicht, ist es dann gebrickt solange bis der Akku leer ist?


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Februar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie ist das mit den Smartphones, wie das One, die einen fest verbauten Akku haben und das Gerät mal so hängt oder Crasht das man es nur noch über Akku-Rausnehmen wieder gestartet bekommt? Das geht ja dort nicht, ist es dann gebrickt solange bis der Akku leer ist?


Bei diesen Handys/Smarthones gibt es in der Regel eine Tastenkombination die ein Reset auslöst. zb. Powertaste+Lautstärke + Taste 12 sekundenlang drücken. Also ich seh bei Festverbauten Akkus keine Nachteile die zum KO kriterium führen bei einem Kauf.


----------



## Abductee (28. Februar 2013)

Normalerweise reicht ein langes drücken vom Ein/Aus-Taster.
In der Kominbation mit dem Lautstärketaster kommt man doch normalerweise in den Downloadmodus?


----------



## stefan79gn (28. Februar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Normalerweise reicht ein langes drücken vom Ein/Aus-Taster.
> In der Kominbation mit dem Lautstärketaster kommt man doch normalerweise in den Downloadmodus?


Das ist abhängig vom Handytyp. Ne bekannte hat nen Nokia n8 oder so. Auf jeden fall eins mit verbauten akku. Neulich ist es abgeschmiert und sie war drauf und drann es gepflegt in die pampa zu hauen. Habe ihr gesagt sie solle mal paar tastenkombinationen probieren. Bei hier half zb. Power+Menütaste+Lautstärke + taste wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das ding startete neu und alles war wieder schick.


----------



## Leandros (28. Februar 2013)

Die CPUs haben ein Hard Reset, wenn man z.B beim Nexus 4 den Power Button länger als 8sek drückt rebooted es.

Der legacy Menü button, ist der button der beim Nexus unten rechts in der Navigation bar erscheint. Ist halt mega hässlich und unpraktisch, da er immer dort ist und nicht in die action bar wandert. 
Wenn der neue genutzt wird, dann erscheint das overflow Menü beim Nexus on der action bar. Bei Geräten mit Hardware Menü button, ist das overflow Menü nicht in der action bar und öffnet sich am unteren Rand des screens das Menü wenn du den Button drückst.

Der legacy button erscheint nur noch bei targetAPI


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Februar 2013)

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe mit dem Gmote Server (v 2.0.2)^^

libvlc wured nicht gefunden beim Starten.

VLC ist installiert und die DLL ist definitiv vorhanden. Mit der "path" Variable hab ich schon zum Installationsordner von VLC gelinkt, auch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Februar 2013)

Außerdem: Bei einem Kernel Panic geht das Device auch nach 10 Sekunden aus und startet neu. Wir haben hier Androiden keine Äpfel. Wir müssen nicht auf leere Akkus warten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Februar 2013)

Ok und wie ist das Rooten bei HTC? Wie bei Samsung einfach per Odin Rootkernel drauf und fertig? Oder ist es kompliziert mit Bootloader entsperren und was weiß ich was es noch so gibt?


----------



## Jahai (28. Februar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ok und wie ist das Rooten bei HTC? Wie bei Samsung einfach per Odin Rootkernel drauf und fertig? Oder ist es kompliziert mit Bootloader entsperren und was weiß ich was es noch so gibt?


 
Das mit dem Bootloader trifft eher zu 
Guck dich mal im XDA-Forum bei dem betreffenden Gerät um, da wird es meistens richtig gut erklärt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Februar 2013)

Aber möglich ist es ja? Ohne Probs, denn das wäre wichtig zu wissen falls ich wirklich das One kaufe..


----------



## benjasso (28. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen halbwegs aktuellen Smartphone mit Android und der Möglichkeit DualSim zu nutzen. Wie es bei pdadb scheint, gibt es Modelle vom Razr HD und S3 LTE die DualSim können, aber nicht für Europa. Falls ich irgendwie so was bestellen könnte, worauf muss ich achten, dass es in deutschen Netzen funktioniert(LTE brauch ich nicht unbedingt)? Gibt es empfehlenswerte in D offiziell verfügbare Modelle mit mindestens nem Dual-Core und 1GiBi RAM und natürlich Android 4.1 aufwärts?


----------



## Leandros (28. Februar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber möglich ist es ja? Ohne Probs, denn das wäre wichtig zu wissen falls ich wirklich das One kaufe..


 
HTC hat ein Developer Programm, wo man den Bootloader entsperren kann. 

HTCdev - Unlock Bootloader

Wenn du allerdings dabei den Gerät schrottest hast keine Garantie, wenn allerdings sich die Hardware verabschiedet immer noch. Von daher unbedenklich.



@Benjasso: Gibt nicht viele wirklich gute Dual Sim Phones, aber das Mobistel Cynus T1 ist eines davon. Viel gutes von gehört.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2013)

@Benjasso:
Sicher dass die Dinger die du da verlinkt hast DualSim haben? Für mich sieht das eher aus als wären das schlicht Handys die GSM und CDMA können.


----------



## Jahai (28. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> HTC hat ein Developer Programm, wo man den Bootloader entsperren kann.
> 
> HTCdev - Unlock Bootloader
> 
> ...


 
Kann man so aber nicht ganz stehen lassen, denn HTC verwehrt einem da doch schonmal die Garantie.
Im HTC One X Forum bei xda gibt es eine Menge Leute die wegen einem Bootloader Unlock gar keine Garantie mehr hatten und Hardwarefehler auch selbst Zahlen mussten.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1631466


----------



## Leandros (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mich nur darauf bezogen was da stand, da ich da mal ausnahmsweise keine Erfahrung habe.


----------



## benjasso (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte extra eingestellt, dass sie "Secoundary Cellular Phone" haben sollen. Und bei Dual Cellular Network Operation steht ja auch "Parallel Operation". Mir ist schon bewusst, dass es diese Modelle in Deutschland nicht mit DualSim gibt, aber anscheinend in Korea/China.

Das Cynus T1 hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber wie steht es da mit den Updates? Außerdem gibt es dafür wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, nicht mal ein Forum bei xda.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2013)

"Primary Cellular" ist GSM, "Secondary Cellular" ist CMDA. Letzteres ist ein ganz anderer Netzstandard und Gerätegebunden statt Simgebunden. Anscheinend muss man nicht neu starten o.Ä um zwischen diesen Netzen zu wechseln, aber mit einer zweitem Sim hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Februar 2013)

Edit: zu Langsam...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo, kennt hier zufällig jemand nen aktuellen Guide (Englisch oder Deutsch) in dem einfach erklärt wird wie man ein N7 Unlocked/rootet und nen Kernel flashed? So weniger ausführend?


----------



## nemetona (28. Februar 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Hallo, kennt hier zufällig jemand nen aktuellen Guide (Englisch oder Deutsch) in dem einfach erklärt wird wie man ein N7 Unlocked/rootet und nen Kernel flashed? So weniger ausführend?


 
Schau einfach bei den XDA Devs, dort ist alles sehr gut nach Geräten sortiert.
Bei der richtigen Anleitung bist du in 1-2 Minuten Eigeninitiative 

Wenn du es lieber in deutsch magst Schau mal bei pocketpc.ch


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Februar 2013)

@nemetona:
Ich kenn mich leider gar nicht aus was Android betrifft. Deswegen die "dümmliche" Frage.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Februar 2013)

Dann schau mal bei Android-Hilfe.de vorbei, da sind die auch in deutsch.


----------



## Leandros (28. Februar 2013)

Es gibt keine Dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.


----------



## nemetona (28. Februar 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> @nemetona:
> Ich kenn mich leider gar nicht aus was Android betrifft. Deswegen die "dümmliche" Frage.



Ist ja kein Problem, daher ist es umso wichtiger dich tiefgründig in das Thema einzulesen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Februar 2013)

*Sorry hätte einfach die Toolkitbeschreibung weiterlesen sollen*

Edit2: So hat alles geklappt mit dem Kernelflash. Mal schauen wenn ich ne Costum ROM aufspiele


----------



## Leandros (6. März 2013)

Was für nachmacher ... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-oder-apple-stammtisch-thread-erwuenscht.html


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. März 2013)

Mich hat es eigentlich gewundert das es so lang gedauert hat bis jemand das macht.


----------



## Leandros (6. März 2013)

Joa, sind halt Apple User. Die reagieren immer etwas langsamer.


----------



## Gary94 (6. März 2013)

hi alle zusammen 

Wollte mal wissen wie das so ist wenn man eine App wieder deinstalliert. Bleiben da wie bei Windows Programmreste übrig oder ist das auf Android besser gelöst?

mfg, Gary


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

Gary94 schrieb:


> hi alle zusammen
> 
> Wollte mal wissen wie das so ist wenn man eine App wieder deinstalliert. Bleiben da wie bei Windows Programmreste übrig oder ist das auf Android besser gelöst?
> 
> mfg, Gary



Im Bezug auf ein langsamer werdendes System ?
Was ich bei mir noch nicht festgestellt habe und ich habe schon einiges installiert und wieder gelöscht unsw


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. März 2013)

Kommt aufs Programm an manche Fragen ob du alles löschen willst. Ansonsten findest du die meist auf der SD-Karte. Oder du gehst bei Einstellungen unter Apps und löscht vorm deinstallieren die Daten und den Cache ob dann allerdings alles weg ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. März 2013)

Wenn ich beim S2 mal eine App gelöscht hatte war die auch weg, mir ist da nichts aufgefallen das da noch Reste bleiben. Ich hab beim Deinstallieren immer alles löschen lassen

mfg


----------



## Gary94 (6. März 2013)

okay vielen Dank!

Ja war im Bezug auf ein langsamer werdendes System. Nur ich finde schade das es bei Android bzw. auch iOS keinen nativ eingebauten Datei-Manager gibt. Ich finde jedes Betriebssystem sollte so etwas mitbringen. Klar gibts gute kostenlose Apps dafür aber trotzdem.

Wie dem auch sei, danke für den Tipp mit dem Cache!

mfg, Gary


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

Du kannst ja zwischendurch die Werkseinstellung wieder einstellen, musst dann aber alles mühevoll wieder einrichten...


----------



## Leandros (6. März 2013)

Also Ja und Nein. Bei der Deinstallation einer App wird das App eigene Verzeichnis gelöscht (/data/data/<paketname> und /sdcard/Android/data/<paketname>) und die App (/data/app/<paketname>-1.apk). Falls die App jedoch anderweitig (meist irgendwo anders auf der SD Karte als vorhin erwähnt), dann wird dies nicht gelöscht. Es gibt einige Entwickler die Speicher ihren Cache Müll auf der SD Karte, was halt über kurz und lang zu vielen Ordnern führt und unordnung verursacht. *Allerdings*, wird Android dadurch *nicht* langsamer! Lediglich deine SD Karte voller 

SD Maid spürt so ein Cache crap auf und schmeisst es runter.


----------



## Festplatte (6. März 2013)

Ich hab hier gerade ein kleines Problem. Ich will grade das Album "The Wall" von Pink Floyd auf meinem S3 hören. Die Lieder gehen auf dem Album aber nahtlos ineinander über, das S3 macht aber zwischen den Liedern immer eine winzige Pause und nun hört es sich so an, als ob ab und zu immer ein kurzer Lag drin ist, nämlich immer wenn das Lied wechselt. Kennt jemand einen Musik-Player, der die Lieder wirklich nahtlos abspielt?


----------



## Leandros (6. März 2013)

Google Music, Appollo, N7 Player, MortPlayer. Eigentlich jeder große, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Festplatte (6. März 2013)

Danke, welcher ist denn der beste?


----------



## Abufaso (6. März 2013)

Es gibt sogar welche die die Übergänge selbst erstellen, also Crossfaden


----------



## Leandros (6. März 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Danke, welcher ist denn der beste?


 
Persönliche Vorlieben, probier es einfach durch.


----------



## Festplatte (6. März 2013)

Ich hab gleich mal PowerAmp probiert, muss man sich ein bisschen umgewöhnen, ist aber ein guter Player!


----------



## Leandros (6. März 2013)

Wenn du PowerAmp nicht kaufen willst: MortPlayer. Macht das selbe, nur für lau.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. März 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten hier,

ich bekomme demnächst mein Xperia Z und möchte es ein wenig anpassen. 
Momentan wird eine Deodexed-Rom angeboten, die das ermöglicht. 

Ich hatte bisher immer Odexed Roms bei meinem S2 genutzt. Dedoxed hat ja den Nachteil, das es das System langsamer macht (Boot als auch den App-Start selbst). Inwiefern merkt man den Unterschied, vorallem bei nem Highend-Phone wie das Xperia Z?


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2013)

Deodexed macht nichts langsamer...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. März 2013)

Aber natürlich?! 

DEODEXED

Genau das sagts ja auch aus, de-optimiert quasi


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2013)

Beim booten ist eine Deodexed ROM minimal langsamer, im Betrieb merkst du keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2013)

Keinen Großen, aber man merkts?


----------



## jensi251 (9. März 2013)

Kann ich irgendwie Streams (Fussball) so auf dem Nexus gucken?

Auf der Seite die mit dem PC geht kommt immer kein flash vorhanden 

Bitte um schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. März 2013)

Dann installier dir den Flashplayer aus dem Appstore.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2013)

Wenn er Jelly Bean hat (oder auch schon ICS?) dann geht kein Flash. 

Gibt aber sicherlich irgendwie die Möglichkeit...


Edit:
http://www.chip.de/news/Flash-Player-fuer-Jelly-Bean-APK-jetzt-herunterladen_56809698.html


Grad getestet, funktioniert nicht mit jedem Browser (in Dolphin lässt sich nicht flash aktivieren) aber mit dem Standardbrowser von Samsung gehts.


----------



## jensi251 (9. März 2013)

Nexus 4.
Also nativ(?) geht es nicht, bzw. nicht mehr unterstützt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2013)

Nein, Adobe hat Flash Support ab ICS eingestellt, mittlerweile sogar ganz für Android. Mit der verlinkten APK bekommst du den Flashplayer aber trotzdem drauf. Nur der Browser muss es dann noch ermöglichen.


----------



## jensi251 (9. März 2013)

Die Version ging nicht, habe aber eine andere gefunden.

Mit Firefox geht es jetzt zum Glück.
Nur eine letzte Frage, kann ich da auch auf Vollbild schalten? Drücke da immer drauf, aber es tut sich einfach gar nix (


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. März 2013)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Habe bei base die 500 mb version für 10oder 15 euro (habs grad nicht im kopf).
> Bur leider stört mich bei base die schlechte netzabdeckung und das internet ist seeeehr langsam. Ich lade mit etwa 120 Kb/s, selbst bei 3G


 
Was hält dich dann da?  Für 10€ bekommst bei Congstar auch 500 mb flat aber im d1 netz.


----------



## Leandros (9. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Keinen Großen, aber man merkts?


 
Nein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2013)

Gut dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren sobald das XZ da ist, hoffentlich mit unlockbaren Bootloader


----------



## Whoosaa (11. März 2013)

Gerade mal das One in der Hand gehabt - der Sound aus den Stereo-Lautsprechern ist bombastisch, die Verarbeitung und die Haptik sind absoluter Benchmark, und das Display ist atemberaubend - man sieht nicht einmal den Hauch eines Pixels, keine Chance, das Bild sieht aus wie aus einem Guss.
Einen ersthaften Kritikpunkt habe ich aber doch gefunden, der für mich so ziemlich ein K.O.-Kriterium darstellt - die Kamera. UltraPixel ist zwar gut gemeint, aber ich fürchte, nicht gut gekonnt. Anbei mal ein Bildvergleich Desire HD vs. One - a) wird es um den Fokus herum schnell unscharf, und b) sobald man auch nur ein kleines bisschen reinzoomt, wird es pixelig wie noch was - da merkt man dann einfach die 4MP.

Guckst du hier.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2013)

Und selbst bei schlechten Licht Situationen bringt Ultrapixel nichts, bzw sind die Bilder nicht besser als bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2013)

Kunstlicht im Saturn, also Neonröhren, sind imho so ziemlich untauglich wenn man irgendwas das mit BQ zu tun bewerten will.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und selbst bei schlechten Licht Situationen bringt Ultrapixel nichts, bzw sind die Bilder nicht besser als bei der Konkurrenz.


 
Jap, die ersten Tests sagen das leider. Ich warte noch auf weitere Nacht-Vergleiche, aber ja.. schade.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kunstlicht im Saturn, also Neonröhren, sind imho so ziemlich untauglich wenn man irgendwas das mit BQ zu tun bewerten will.


 
Eigentlich nicht, denn bei Tageslicht machen alle gute Fotos. Bei schlechten Situationen trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2013)

Schlecht heißt wohl eher draußen im Dunklen oder drinnen mit Licht.
Und da HTC als Hauptziel FB Fotos sieht, sie für sie  die BQ  wohl auch recht egal.

Aber das man Neonröhren als Licht da kommt selten vor, denke ich mal


----------



## nemetona (12. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist ja auch, bis auf die Hardware drinnen, ein eher ... wie drück ich es nett aus ... verdammt Schlechtes Phone.
> 
> PS: Hier jetzt aber nicht Diskuttieren, ab in den Android Thread dafür.



Erklär das mal ...


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. März 2013)

Sch.... Apple-Stammtisch, jetzt muss ich immer aufpassen ob ich auch den richtigen Thread anklicke


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2013)

Süß, es gibt einen Apple-Stammtisch. Ich sorge gleich mal für ein bisschen Action..


----------



## Cook2211 (12. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Süß, es gibt einen Apple-Stammtisch. Ich sorge gleich mal für ein bisschen Action..



Du bist ja sooooo lustig......


----------



## Deeeeeeeenis (12. März 2013)

kannst mir jemand ne kurze pro und contra liste zu Android machen? war die ganze zeit Windows Phone user und weiß noch nicht was ich Android halten soll


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du bist ja sooooo lustig......


 
Willkommen bei uns! Freut mich auch, dass du Humor verstehst!


----------



## Leandros (12. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du bist ja sooooo lustig......


 
U MAD BRO?




> Erklär das mal ...



Naja, das Phone ist doch wohl mehr als Fail. Alleine schon das HTC Logo unten in der Mitte und die folgen, also das fehlen von einem Button. 
Die Kamera. Sense 5 (ist es 5?). etc etc


----------



## Cook2211 (12. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Willkommen bei uns! Freut mich auch, dass du Humor verstehst!



Oh, wenn man Humor kenntlich macht, habe ich da nix gegen, was du aber nicht getan hast.

Ein  hätte z.B. bei deinem Post vorhin in dem anderen Thread jedem gezeigt, dass es nur ein Joke ist.
So war es allerdings nur sinnloser Spam.

Ich verschwinde dann auch schon wieder. Nicht meine Gegend


----------



## nemetona (12. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> U MAD BRO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über den fehlenden dritten Button kann man streiten, man kommt aber sehr gut ohne klar.
Ich habe das One nun zwei Tage im Einsatz, und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.

Als UI findet Sense 5.0 Verwendung,  und lass mich dir sagen das diese aus mehr dem Blink Feed besteht.

Was gefällt dir an der Kamera nicht?


----------



## Leandros (12. März 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir an der Kamera nicht?


 
Die Kunden mit UltraPixel zu verarschen finde ich eine Frechheit (genau wie Samsung mit ihren 10 Millionen verschiedenen Varianten und neu aufmachungen ...).


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh, wenn man Humor kenntlich macht, habe ich da nix gegen, was du aber nicht getan hast.
> 
> Ein  hätte z.B. bei deinem Post vorhin in dem anderen Thread jedem gezeigt, dass es nur ein Joke ist.
> So war es allerdings nur sinnloser Spam.
> ...



Die Eingeweihten wussten Bescheid - und der Rest sollte sich ja gerade darüber aufregen. 
Darfst aber gerne bleiben. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Die Kunden mit UltraPixel zu verarschen finde ich eine Frechheit (genau wie Samsung mit ihren 10 Millionen verschiedenen Varianten und neu aufmachungen ...).


 
Verarsche? 
Die Idee ist spitze, nur leider scheint die (softwareseitige?) Umsetzung momentan nicht so der Brüller zu sein.


----------



## Abufaso (12. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die Kunden mit UltraPixel zu verarschen finde ich eine Frechheit (genau wie Samsung mit ihren 10 Millionen verschiedenen Varianten und neu aufmachungen ...).



Verarsche hin oder her, macht das das Handy doch noch lange nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Jahai (12. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die Kunden mit UltraPixel zu verarschen finde ich eine Frechheit (genau wie Samsung mit ihren 10 Millionen verschiedenen Varianten und neu aufmachungen ...).


 
Schau dir Bildvergleiche an und du wirst merken, dass die Umworbenen Fähigkeiten (im Bezug auf Low-Light) stimmen.


----------



## nemetona (12. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die Kunden mit UltraPixel zu verarschen finde ich eine Frechheit (genau wie Samsung mit ihren 10 Millionen verschiedenen Varianten und neu aufmachungen ...).


 
Ich fühle mich nicht verarscht, jedes dieser Pixel ist deutlich Leistungsfähiger wie diese anderer Smartphone-Sensoren.
Dem Kind nun einen entsprechenden und gut zu vermarktenden Namen zu geben ist ganz legitim.
HTC bewirbt die technischen Daten auch korrekt, somit kann ich die "verarsche" nicht nachvollziehen.

@Whoosa,
Die paar Bilder die ich bisher geschossen habe sind mehr als zufriedenstellend. 
Die Erfahrung zeigt allerdings das bei neuen HTC Geräten die Kamerasoftware in den ersten Updates z.T. deutlich optimiert werden.


----------



## Abufaso (12. März 2013)

Könnte einer der hier anwesenden Besitzer vielleicht ein oder zwei Bilder reinstellen?  fänd ich sehr interessant zu sehen


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> @Whoosa,
> Die paar Bilder die ich bisher geschossen habe sind mehr als zufriedenstellend.
> Die Erfahrung zeigt allerdings das bei neuen HTC Geräten die Kamerasoftware in den ersten Updates z.T. deutlich optimiert werden.


 
Könntest du vielleicht ein paar Bildvergleiche einstellen? Das wäre super. 
Möglichst nicht hier im Forum, da leidet die Qualität so drunter.
Am besten wäre natürlich auch ein Vergleich mit älteren HTC's, falls du noch welche rumfliegen hast.


----------



## Jahai (12. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht ein paar Bildvergleiche einstellen? Das wäre super.
> Möglichst nicht hier im Forum, da leidet die Qualität so drunter.
> Am besten wäre natürlich auch ein Vergleich mit älteren HTC's, falls du noch welche rumfliegen hast.


 
http://www.technobuffalo.com/2013/03/12/htc-one-vs-latest-smartphones-camera-comparison/


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2013)

Ein richtiges Nachtbild ist halt leider nicht dabei.


----------



## nemetona (12. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht ein paar Bildvergleiche einstellen? Das wäre super.
> Möglichst nicht hier im Forum, da leidet die Qualität so drunter.
> Am besten wäre natürlich auch ein Vergleich mit älteren HTC's, falls du noch welche rumfliegen hast.


 
Als altes Model habe ich noch das One X+ hier herumliegen  
Mak sehen, vielleicht komme ich mal am Wochenende dazu, kann es aber nicht versprechen.
Vergleichbar sind die Bilder auch nur, wenn das selbe Motiv bei gleichen Bedingungen aufgenommen wird!


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> Als altes Model habe ich noch das One X+ hier herumliegen
> Mak sehen, vielleicht komme ich mal am Wochenende dazu, kann es aber nicht versprechen.
> Vergleichbar sind die Bilder auch nur, wenn das selbe Motiv bei gleichen Bedingungen aufgenommen wird!


 
Genau - möglichst dunkle Bilder dann, um mal den Claim von HTC vs. HTC zu testen.  Danke!


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ein richtiges Nachtbild ist halt leider nicht dabei.


 Richtige dunkle Nacht ohne Licht und Luftverschmutzung findet man auch nicht so leicht.


----------



## Marule (13. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Richtige dunkle Nacht ohne Licht und Luftverschmutzung findet man auch nicht so leicht.



aufm dorf denke ich mal ja


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2013)

Marule schrieb:


> aufm dorf denke ich mal ja


 
Jop, hier gehen um 1 die Laternen aus und alles ist stockfinster.


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Stimmt,  aber hier sind mal ein paar Bilder aus NY: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/02/03/magazine/look-stars.html?_r=0


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2013)

Do you know Photoshop? Als ob es in New York jemals dunkel wird.


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. März 2013)

Bei nem Stromausfall schon^^


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Bei nem Stromausfall schon^^


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Do you know Photoshop?


 Sicher, aber es bleibt ein Foto.


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. März 2013)

Quote aus dem Text...



> altered to eliminate lights and other distractions


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2013)

Turbo, mit PS geht alles. Damit kann es auch Alligatoren mit deinem Kopf geben. 
Da kannste auch nicht Argumentieren, das es ein Foto gibt. 

PS: Es gibt sogar ca. 80% Weiblicher Schauspieler Nackt. Mensch, sind aber viele Schl******  (Zu makaber? )


----------



## Whoosaa (13. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Es gibt sogar ca. 80% Weiblicher Schauspieler Nackt. Mensch, sind aber viele Schl******  (*Zu makaber? *)


 
Nö. Bringt mich aber auf eine Idee..


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Turbo, mit PS geht alles. Damit kann es auch Alligatoren mit deinem Kopf geben.
> PS: Es gibt sogar ca. 80% Weiblicher Schauspieler Nackt. Mensch, sind aber viele Schl******  (Zu makaber? )


 
Stimmt wie auch dieses zum verwechselnd ähnliche Foto von einer bekannten Person 
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120622191329/villains/images/1/15/Saddam-southpark.png


----------



## Papzt (13. März 2013)

Das wird kim jong un aber nicht gefallen


----------



## Abufaso (13. März 2013)

Nur unbearbeitete Fotos zählen sonst kann man den Vergleich auch sein lassen  



Papzt schrieb:


> Das wird kim jong un aber nicht gefallen



Muss ich nicht verstehen oder?


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. März 2013)

http://www.android-hilfe.de/android-news/392031-google-verbannt-werbeblocker.html


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> http://www.android-hilfe.de/android-news/392031-google-verbannt-werbeblocker.html


 
Gefällt mir!


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2013)

Dann klicke bitte den Button. 

Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, imho sollten sie für Apps sperren, aber bei Browsern erlauben.
Am Desktop Chrome kann man ja auch Adblock draufpacken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2013)

Mich juckts nicht, ob ich Adfree ausm Playstore oder woanders her installieren muss 

Manche Apps sind wirklich so aufdringlich mit Werbung zerbombt, dass man mehr Adware als App aufs Gerät packt, da ist Adfree einfach ein muss


----------



## Leandros (15. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mich juckts nicht, ob ich Adfree ausm Playstore oder woanders her installieren muss
> 
> Manche Apps sind wirklich so aufdringlich mit Werbung zerbombt, dass man mehr Adware als App aufs Gerät packt, da ist Adfree einfach ein muss


 
Bei meinen Apps bringt es eh nichts. Bekommt trotzdem Werbung angezeigt. 
Allerdings ist die nicht aufdringlich, die wirbt für (die nicht vorhandene) premium app (ohne werbung natürlich).


----------



## Liza (15. März 2013)

Sagt mal, was ist zur Zeit an Tablets im 1280x800 bei 10,1 Zoll so zu empfehlen? 
Ganz neu ist ja gerade dieses Asus Tablet (Memo Pad 10), bin am überlegen mir da vielleicht eins von zuzulegen!
Sieht eigentlich ganz hübsch aus und der Preis von ca 300€ ist auch okay!


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2013)

Habe mich grade mal aus Langeweile durch die CPU Bezeichnungen von Snapdragons gewühlt. 

Euch ist bewusst, das im Galaxy S4 und dem HTC One zwar der neue 600er drin ist, dieser aber der selbe CPU wie in meinem Nexus 4 ist? Und ihr zahlt das (teilweise) das dreifache dafür. 
CPU Bezeichnug vom S4 Pro im N4: APQ8064. CPU Bezeichnung vom One / S4: APQ8064T. Das T steht in diesem falle nur für 1.9 statt 1.7 GHz Takt. 

 Schön Blöd wer sowas kauft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2013)

Man bezahlt ja nicht für die CPU, sondern für das ganze Gerät mehr. Das ist es auch wert, mMn zum Nexus.


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2013)

Man kauft ja nicht nur die CPU.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere warst du doch hier der Erste der sich über die miserable Verarbeitung des Nexus 4 echauffiert hat.


----------



## Jahai (16. März 2013)

Zumal das Nexus 4 extrem schnell die Geschwindigkeit thottlet um ja das schöne Glas auf der Rückseite nicht zu beschädigen.
Gab schon Leute, denen aufgrund der Hitze die Rückseite gesprungen ist (mehrere Leute auf xda)..


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Man bezahlt ja nicht für die CPU, sondern für das ganze Gerät mehr. Das ist es auch wert, mMn zum Nexus.


 
HaHa. Zeig mal den Source Code deines Gerätes? Die Blobs für die CPU? Wann bekommst du Updates? Wie Teuer war dein Handy? 
Kann sich jeder seine Meinung zu Bilden, aber ich lass mich von HTC / Samsung und Co nicht verarschen.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere warst du doch hier der Erste der sich über die miserable Verarbeitung des Nexus 4 echauffiert hat.


 
Das ist wahr. Ich hatte aber auch ein Nexus 4 der aller ersten Charge. Mitlerweile habe ich ein neues (und somit 2 Nexus 4s ) wo die verarbeitung gleich auf mit dem von HTC One oder Galaxy S3 ist.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Zumal das Nexus 4 extrem schnell die Geschwindigkeit thottlet um ja das schöne Glas auf der Rückseite nicht zu beschädigen.
> Gab schon Leute, denen aufgrund der Hitze die Rückseite gesprungen ist (mehrere Leute auf xda)..


 
Beim Throtteln geht es nicht ums Glas. 
Es geht um die CPU, die wird aber in einem HTC One ziemlich ähnlich warm. 
Die Rückseite ist den leuten bei XDA eher wegen der kälte gesprungen, wenn sie das warme Handy z.B auf Kalte oberflächen (beim ersten dem es passiert ist war es Mamor / Stein) legt. Stimm ich dir zu, sollte nicht passieren.


Edit: Sorry für Doppel Post ... 
Apropos throttling: Hier mal erklärt für unwissende: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...phone-von-htc-unter-der-lupe.html#post5091336


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Man bezahlt ja nicht für die CPU, sondern für das ganze Gerät mehr. Das ist es auch wert, mMn zum Nexus.


 HTC faket WP8 und keine stört und Touchwiz sieht immer noch schlecht aus. 
Beide sind imho nicht mehr als 500€ wert, kaufen würde ich aber keins.
Das HTC nicht weil Beats draufsteht und das Samsung nicht weil hässlich ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. März 2013)

HTC faket WP8 weil? Weil die Ecken jetzt nicht mehr rund sind? Der BlinkFeed ist kein Homescreen in dem Sinne. Das sind keine Apps. Das sind Feeds/Nachrichten. Und wie soll man die anders darstellen? Per Liste? 

Nur bei der Beats-Geschichte muss ich dir verdammt nochmal Recht geben.


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2013)

Ich habe nicht mehr als diesen Screen gesehen.
Aussehen wie Kacheln tut es trotzdem und die hat MS 'erfunden'.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht mehr als diesen Screen gesehen.
> Aussehen wie Kacheln tut es trotzdem und die hat MS 'erfunden'.


 
Und bei MS sollen die Kacheln auch bleiben ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2013)

Nope, Blinkfeed ist genial vom Design her. Genau sowas bräuchte ich auch als Widget, Flipboard und co sehen aber fürchterlich aus..


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. März 2013)

Eben. Ich fand den Feed auch erst schrecklich, man konnte mich aber dafür begeistern und ich denke, dass das auch mein erster Homescreen wird.


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Und bei MS sollen die Kacheln auch bleiben ...


Schade das da kein Patent drauf ist. 

Es ist also doch ein Homescreen.
So oder so ein einfallsloser Abschauer von WP8.


----------



## Liza (19. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Habe mich grade mal aus Langeweile durch die CPU Bezeichnungen von Snapdragons gewühlt.
> 
> Euch ist bewusst, das im Galaxy S4 und dem HTC One zwar der neue 600er drin ist, dieser aber der selbe CPU wie in meinem Nexus 4 ist? Und ihr zahlt das (teilweise) das dreifache dafür.
> CPU Bezeichnug vom S4 Pro im N4: APQ8064. CPU Bezeichnung vom One / S4: APQ8064T. Das T steht in diesem falle nur für 1.9 statt 1.7 GHz Takt.
> ...


 
Tja manche sind halt so blöde und lassen sich von minimalen Änderungen blenden, das beim Galaxy S4 fast alle neuen Features rein Softwarebasiert sind und ebenfalls auf dem S3 und sogar anderen Smartphones möglich wären sieht keiner. Hauptsache man hat das neueste vom neuesten!


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2013)

Kein CM für das S4:Samsung Galaxy S4: angeblich kein CyanogenMod
Und ob sich bei schon jetzt 2 CPUs sonst was tut ist auch fraglich, also ist man wohl nur von Samsung abhängig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. März 2013)

Wozu CM fürs S4? Die ganzen Features würden wegfallen und man würde sein Telefon eher degradieren. Schnell sind die Smartphones sowieso, da bringt eine Customrom auch nix mehr. Wobei CM mMn eh überbewertet wird, hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen!


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2013)

CM ist aber base von vielen anderen ROMs. Zumindest die Hardware implementation wird oft übernommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> CM ist aber base von vielen anderen ROMs. Zumindest die Hardware implementation wird oft übernommen.


 
Und genau da gibts doch eh immer Probleme, weil Samsung nicht den Code rausrückt für ihre Exynos Teile, also nix anders als bei den Vorgängern.


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2013)

Updates.
Irgendwie bringt es keiner auf die Reihe mal sich mind 2 Jahre um aktuellle SW zu bemühen, MS hat da auch nur 18 Monate.
Ich komme nur auf die 24 Monate, weil Verträge meistens 2 Jahre gehen, so wäre wenigsten in der Zeit Ruhe.


----------



## Liza (19. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und genau da gibts doch eh immer Probleme, weil Samsung nicht den Code rausrückt für ihre Exynos Teile, also nix anders als bei den Vorgängern.


 
Ist der fehlende Code, nicht auch der Grund warum Cyanogemod nicht 100%ig rund läuft? Da haben die CM Entwickler doch keine Lust mehr drauf.


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und genau da gibts doch eh immer Probleme, weil Samsung nicht den Code rausrückt für ihre Exynos Teile, also nix anders als bei den Vorgängern.



Richtig. Genau deswegen will CM ja das S4 nicht mehr supporten.


----------



## Papzt (19. März 2013)

Ja das ist der Grund. Die geben keine einstündigen Infos oder source codes für die Hardware. Und, grob gesagt, wissen wir ja alle wie Hardware läuft ohne anständige Treiber


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ja das ist der Grund. Die geben keine einstündigen Infos oder source codes für die Hardware. Und, grob gesagt, wissen wir ja alle wie Hardware läuft ohne anständige Treiber


 
Sie müssen ja nicht den source code rausrücken. Sie müssen nur mit den Blobs rausrücken. 

Wusstet ihr eigentlich, das das Nexus 4 und Nexus 7 die ersten Nexus Geräte sind von denen alle blobs / source zum Download verfügbar ist? (https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#mako) Vorher musste man sich die blobs immer aus alten ROMs rausstrippen, war ziemlich nervig.

PS: Gz zu 5000 Pabst Franziskus.


----------



## Jahai (19. März 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39334243#post39334243

Zum Glück habe ich noch keins, da warte ich ja lieber noch ein paar Batches ab


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2013)

Das One hat bei mir wieder etwas an Wert gewonnen, denn man kann das HTC logo als button aktivieren im kernel und belegen.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. März 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> HTC One tiny gap between casing - Page 11 - xda-developers
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich noch keins, da warte ich ja lieber noch ein paar Batches ab


 
Der hat's doch bloß nicht richtig zusammengebaut.


----------



## Jahai (20. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Der hat's doch bloß nicht richtig zusammengebaut.


 
Was?
Auf den Bildern sieht man, dass die Abdeckung des unteren Lautsprechers einfach abgefallen ist, auch im Thread zu lesen. Mehrere berichten dort, von Spalten zwischen dem Aluminium des Lautsprechers und dem Plastik an den Seiten.
Das sollte bei solch einem Gerät eigentlich nicht passieren, schon gar nicht, wenn man es als "Unibody" und "gapless" bezeichnet..


----------



## Iceananas (20. März 2013)

Bei dem One muss man ohnehin aufpassen. Die Geometrie ermöglicht schon recht große Hebelkräfte (allein schon weil das Ding so groß ist) und das weiche Aluminium fängt schnell zu fließen an. 

Ich wette bald kursieren Bilder wie das vom verbogenen iP5


----------



## GoZoU (21. März 2013)

Entschuldigung, aber zeig mir mal wie du eine Aluminiumlegierung wie AlMgSi1 oder auch eine andere bei normalem Gebrauch des Handies und Handtemperatur zum fließen bringst.

Plastische Verformung bei ungünstigen Sitzpositionen oder drauftreten sehe ich da eher als Problem, wobei das Glas da wohl die Schwachstelle sein dürfte und ein solcher Vorgang unter den Begriff "Kaltverformung" fällt. 

Ich persönlich finde das One optisch auf jeden Fall gelungen, dennoch werde ich noch einige Tests abwarten bevor ich in Erwägung ziehe es zu kaufen.


----------



## kero81 (21. März 2013)

Habs heute bei meiner Vertragsverlängerung bestellt. Sollte in den nachsten zwei bis drei Tagen eintreffen. Bin mal gespannt, hatte vorher ein Sensation. Davon war ich nur teilweise begeistert. Die Verarbeitungsquali ließ ezwas zu wünschen übrig( Staub unterm Display, schnell kratzer im Display dank dem blöden Gorilla Glas).


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Ich habe gelesen das HTC beim ONE 2 Displays verbaut, die doch unterschiedliche sein sollen.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. März 2013)

Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Super Mario oder Mario Kart? Hätte ich riesig Bock drauf, mal wieder zu zocken..


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Weil Nintendo...


----------



## Leandros (27. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Super Mario oder Mario Kart? Hätte ich riesig Bock drauf, mal wieder zu zocken..


 
Emulator?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. März 2013)

Emulator...


----------



## Leandros (27. März 2013)

HaHa. Einfach mal drei Leute gleichzeitig geantwortet. Was für Suchtis.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. März 2013)

Und kein einziger hat einen wirklich sinnvollen Kommentar abgegeben. Muss man auch erst mal schaffen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und kein einziger hat einen wirklich sinnvollen Kommentar abgegeben. Muss man auch erst mal schaffen.


 
Wieso nicht? Emulator ist die passende Antwort auf deine Frage! Eine andere Lösung gibts nicht.


----------



## Jahai (27. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Super Mario oder Mario Kart? Hätte ich riesig Bock drauf, mal wieder zu zocken..


 
Um die Frage mal direkt zu beantworten, Nintendo bringt die eigenen Spiele exklusive für die eigenen Konsolen.
Daher muss man auf allen anderen Emulatoren für Nintendo Spiele nutzen.
Bedenke aber, dass ROM's offiziell illegal sind, selbst bei besitzen des Originalspieles


----------



## Leandros (27. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Emulator ist die passende Antwort auf deine Frage! Eine andere Lösung gibts nicht.


 
Sehe ich ähnlich. Die Emulatoren laufen alle Stabil / Schnell und mit Sicherheit besser als schlechte Ports von Drittanbietern oder gar Nintendo. 
Auf dem Tablet mit Controller würde sogar ich mich hinreissen lassen mal auf einem Android Gerät zu Zocken.




Jahai schrieb:


> Bedenke aber, dass ROM's offiziell illegal sind, selbst bei besitzen des Originalspieles



Alles was Spass macht ist Illegal. 

PS: Nicht nur die ROMs, die Konsole an sich zu Emulieren ist auch eine Grauzone (die Geduldet ist), weil man die Firmware ja von der Konsole runterbekommen muss und evtl. modifizieren.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Weil N praktisch nichts für was anderes als ds und wii u entwickelt


----------



## Whoosaa (27. März 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Um die Frage mal direkt zu beantworten, Nintendo bringt die eigenen Spiele exklusive für die eigenen Konsolen.
> Daher muss man auf allen anderen Emulatoren für Nintendo Spiele nutzen.
> Bedenke aber, dass ROM's offiziell illegal sind, selbst bei besitzen des Originalspieles



Das geht doch eher in die Richtung. Danke! (Mehr geht in der drecks App leider nicht.)

Was könnt ihr denn dafür an Emulatoren empfehlen? Hat vielleicht sogar einer hier Mario Kart am laufen?! Des wäre mir am wichtigsten..


----------



## Jahai (27. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das geht doch eher in die Richtung. Danke! (Mehr geht in der drecks App leider nicht.)
> 
> Was könnt ihr denn dafür an Emulatoren empfehlen? Hat vielleicht sogar einer hier Mario Kart am laufen?! Des wäre mir am wichtigsten..


 
Versuch das mal am besten per PN zu klären oder mit google zu suchen, dürfte die Forenaufsicht ansonsten nicht so freuen aus besagtem Grund der Illegalität


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2013)

Hier ist ein GitHub Link den du dir Ansehen solltest, Whoosa. 

https://github.com/Themaister/RetroArch


@Jahai: Da ist nichts Illegal dran.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. März 2013)

Ich liebe Gameboid (für GB Advance Spiele), klappt alles wunderbar! 

Für andere Konsolen kann ich noch nix sagen, da ich nur GBA Spiele emuliere  

Dazu habe ich noch ein Bluetooth Controller wo ich mein Telefon ranklipsen kann, da kommt schon Gameboy Feeling auf 


Geils wirds auch wenn man das Telefon am TV verbindet und dann mit nem Wireless Controller zockt, da ersetz dein Telefon gleich mal mehrere Konsolen ;D 
Schon erstaunlich was heute so alles möglich ist!


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2013)

Muahahahaha. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ends nice. Der Bildschirm ist der Hammer. BoomSound ist kaum zu glauben - wahnsinn, wie weit der Sound auf Handys gegangen ist. Verarbeitung und Haptik ist mit Apple Benchmark. Viel mehr konnte ich noch nicht austesten - ich denke aber, der Preis hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## nivada (28. März 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage:

Gibt es von dem HTC One SV eine Version mit LTE und einmal ohne ? Wenn ja wie erkenne ich die Version mit LTE ?


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

nivada schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage:
> Gibt es von dem HTC One SV keine Version mit LTE und einmal ohne ?


 Da stimmt irgendwas nicht.


----------



## nivada (28. März 2013)

Ohje ich habs falsch formuliert  oder heißt das ein LTE fähiges Handy?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2013)

nivada schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> Gibt es von dem HTC One SV keine Version mit LTE und einmal ohne ? Wenn ja wie erkenne ich die Version mit LTE ?


 
Vom One X gab es eine Version mit LTE - heißt One XL. Ist aber optisch nicht wirklich vom One X zu unterscheiden. SV ist die ganz falsche Ecke.


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

Da kommt 2 mal ohne raus 'keine Version mit LTE und einmal ohne '


----------



## nivada (28. März 2013)

Das SV hat LTE fals ihr meint das es ein SV nicht mit LTE gibt!?

Zitat:
"Das OneSV liefert eine tadellose LTE-Performance. Im Download haben wir mehr als 41Mbit/s geschafft. Der Upload lag durchschnittlich bei 15Mbit/s bis 16Mbit/s. Der verbaute QUALCOMM-Chip mit integriertem LTE-Modem schafft jedoch 100Mbit/s (DL) beziehungsweise 50Mbit/s (UL). Unser Gerät wurde durchgehend im Netz von Vodafone getestet, das aktuell nur bis 50Mbit/s (DL) beziehungsweise 25Mbit/s (UL) zulässt. "

@ turbosnake ich wollte "eine" schreiben


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2013)

Ihhh. Was für ein Hässliches Handy, Whoosaa. 
Sag mal, warum hat dein neues Handy noch eine Android Version von letztem Jahr?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ihhh. Was für ein Hässliches Handy, Whoosaa.
> Sag mal, warum hat dein neues Handy noch eine Android Version von letztem Jahr?


 
Maul halten, billig Nexus 4 mit aktueller Software weiter benutzen, die dir leider keinerlei Vorteile bringt. 

@ nivada: Wo kommt das Zitat her? Es gibt kein SV mit LTE.


----------



## nivada (28. März 2013)

Whoosaa, laut BestBoyz schon, er sagt es in dem Video & in dem Testbericht steht es auch .. sieh selbst - Review: HTC One SV | BestBoyZ

& sieh bei dem Link http://youtu.be/p4U6gje6Cac?t=1m5s einfach drauf klicken, hab die Richtige Startzeit schon eingestellt, an der er es sagt.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2013)

nivada schrieb:


> Whoosaa, laut BestBoyz schon, er sagt es in dem Video & in dem Testbericht steht es auch .. sieh selbst - Review: HTC One SV | BestBoyZ


 
Nevermind, hast recht, wusste ich gar nicht. HTC One SV Overview - HTC Smartphones

Wie man sie unterscheidet weiß ich dann allerdings auch nicht. ^^ FALLS es mal eine ohne LTE gab.


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2013)

Keine Vorteile? Haha. Sonst geht's dir gut?


----------



## nivada (28. März 2013)

Ich glaub ich kanns daran erkennen wenn auf der Rückseite LTE steht, in den Internet Shops sieht man ja immer die Rückseite des Handys , abgesehen davon, dass das Bild des Handys mit der Ware überein stimmt die geliefert wird.


----------



## Liza (28. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Muahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem Stereosound in super Qualität konnte Nokia schon vor 5-6 Jahren, hätten das die Hersteller schon früher übernommen, wäre die Entwicklung noch viel viel weiter.
Aber freue mich natürlich für dich, und wünsche dir ganz viel Spaß mit dem Handy.


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2013)

Liza schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stereosound in super Qualität konnte Nokia schon vor 5-6 Jahren, hätten das die Hersteller schon früher übernommen, wäre die Entwicklung noch viel viel weiter.
> Aber freue mich natürlich für dich, und wünsche dir ganz viel Spaß mit dem Handy.


 
Sei nicht so Nett zu Whoosa, sonst gewöhnt der sich noch daran.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. März 2013)

Liza schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stereosound in super Qualität konnte Nokia schon vor 5-6 Jahren, hätten das die Hersteller schon früher übernommen, wäre die Entwicklung noch viel viel weiter.
> Aber freue mich natürlich für dich, und wünsche dir ganz viel Spaß mit dem Handy.



Tja, vielleicht waren sie zu früh, vielleicht haben sie es schlecht vermarktet.. wer weiß.
Aber danke. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Sei nicht so Nett zu Whoosa, sonst gewöhnt der sich noch daran.



Früher warste wenigstens noch lustig, heute nur noch nervig.  
Leider im Ernst. Sauer, dass ich mich nicht mehr wegen Java gemeldet habe? Diese Volldeppen von Kommilitonen haben Java aus der Endklausur rausgewählt gehabt, stattdessen durften wir dann VBA und Datenbanken pauken..


----------



## cabtronic (29. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Muahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sieht schon schick aus


----------



## turbosnake (29. März 2013)

Und jetzt ist ist wohl zu arm um sich eine Sim zu besogen. 

Oder warum steht da 'Nur Notrufe'.


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Früher warste wenigstens noch lustig, heute nur noch nervig.
> Leider im Ernst. Sauer, dass ich mich nicht mehr wegen Java gemeldet habe? Diese Volldeppen von Kommilitonen haben Java aus der Endklausur rausgewählt gehabt, stattdessen durften wir dann VBA und Datenbanken pauken..


 
Jetzt hast du mich traurig gemacht. 
Nö, warum sollte ich da sauer sein?  Wünsche dir viel Spass mit VBA und Datenbanken (hoffentlich nicht auch noch mit Access) .


----------



## Papzt (29. März 2013)

Hmmmm SQL...ein Traum. Einzige, wenn man es so nennen kann, Programmiersprache die ich mir merken kann


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hmmmm SQL...ein Traum. Einzige, wenn man es so nennen kann, Programmiersprache die ich mir merken kann


 
Naja, Programmierspraceh würde ich es jetzt nicht nennen.  Der Name sagt ja schon was es ist, Structured Query Language.


----------



## Papzt (29. März 2013)

Hätte ich einzige Sprache sagen sollen?   hätte sich auch kacke angehört


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hätte ich einzige Sprache sagen sollen?   hätte sich auch kacke angehört


 
Auch wieder wahr.


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. März 2013)

Kann man den neuesten Siyah Kernel (v6b5) fürs S2 mit JellyBean gefahrlos benutzen?^^

Wenn nein, welche (root)Kernel sind denn ähnlich?


----------



## Klarostorix (29. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand der ein Note 2 mit Custom ROM nutzt, mal sagen, was der Vorteil zur Stock ist. In Sachen Performance dürfte es da keine großen Unterschiede mehr geben, die ist ja so schön tadellos.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. März 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Kann man den neuesten Siyah Kernel (v6b5) fürs S2 mit JellyBean gefahrlos benutzen?^^
> 
> Wenn nein, welche (root)Kernel sind denn ähnlich?


 
Hatte den auf meinem S2, hatte keine Probleme! 

mMn ist der Siyahkernel eh der beste für Sammy Geräte 




Klarostorix schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand der ein Note 2 mit Custom ROM nutzt, mal sagen, was der Vorteil zur Stock ist. In Sachen Performance dürfte es da keine großen Unterschiede mehr geben, die ist ja so schön tadellos.



Nix, außer das du Funktionen verlierst und dir Gratis-Bugs installierst!


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nix, außer das du Funktionen verlierst und dir Gratis-Bugs installierst!



Schwachsinn ... was ist wohl verbuggter, AOSP oder Samsung Firmware? Richtig, "Sammy" Shit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Schwachsinn ... was ist wohl verbuggter, AOSP oder Samsung Firmware? Richtig, "Sammy" Shit.


 
Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen! Die Stock-Roms laufen einfach rund, ohne Probleme. Customroms sind bei Samsunggeräten absoluter shit!


----------



## DrDave (29. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen! Die Stock-Roms laufen einfach rund, ohne Probleme. Customroms sind bei Samsunggeräten absoluter shit!


 
Bin absolut nicht deiner Meinung, besonders das gleich auf alle Geräte zu verallgemeinern. 
Hatte leider nur persönlich das SGS und da war eine custom Rom schon Gold wert. 
Aus dem s3 mini vom bekannten dürfte sich das wahrscheinlich auch gut machen.


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2013)

Jetzt hab ich schon das zweite Mal ein gebrauchtes Handy vom Amazon bekommen.
Beim ersten Mal war das Siegel durchgeschnitten und zwei Schrauben haben beim Gehäuse gefehlt.
Beim zweiten Mal war das Siegel wieder durchgeschnitten, mit normalen Klebeband verschlossen und die Schutzfolien am Handy schief aufgeklebt.
Jetzt hab ich Kundenservice reklamiert und bekomme noch eins zugeschickt.

Hatte schon mal wer solche Probleme?
Langsam versteh ich die Beschwerden über das "Ausprobieren und zurückgeben" in der Versandbranche.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Bin absolut nicht deiner Meinung, besonders das gleich auf alle Geräte zu verallgemeinern.
> Hatte leider nur persönlich das SGS und da war eine custom Rom schon Gold wert.
> Aus dem s3 mini vom bekannten dürfte sich das wahrscheinlich auch gut machen.


 
Das S1 ist auch ein lahmes Devices. Klar das ne Customrom dann besser läuft wenn das Telefon schon beim booten den RAM voll hat  

Aber nen S2 (und höher) mit JB läuft so butterweich das selbst Stockandroid dagegen rucklig wirkt. Samsung hat Touchwiz echt stark optimiert was "flüssige Bedienung" angeht. Desweiteren hast du halt viele Probleme da die Customroms die Treiber fehlen, bzw irgendwelchen Code den Samsung nicht freigibt. Und das Note würde sogar (wenn ich micht nicht irre) seine S-Pen optimierung verlieren, was ein Nogo für ein Note sein sollte.


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen! Die Stock-Roms laufen einfach rund, ohne Probleme. Customroms sind bei Samsunggeräten absoluter shit!


 
Muhahaha. Lass mich raten, dein erstes "Sammy" Gerät war ein S3. 
Ich hatte eine Zeitlang ein SGS (als mein N1 kaputt gegangen ist und ich aufs Nexus S gewartet habe), Android 2.1 oder 2.2. DIE HÖLLE! Android 2.3. Die Hölle. 

Dann habe ich mir eine Zeitlang mal ein S3 angetan (Testweise, über Kontakte) musste ich Stock Nutzen, weil musste es ja zurück geben. Ungelogen, ich bin nicht mit klargekommen. TouchWiz (eigentlich heisst es ja Offiziell TouchShiz), ist der größte Dreck. Aber Hey, nutz gerne die laggy, buggy und auch noch unsichere Oberfläche weiter. Mir doch egal, ich weiss das AOSP schon immer überlegen war. 

Weiter, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach nichts sagen. S-Pen ist auf dem Note mit allen Features unterstützt. Erst vor ein paar Tagen getestet mit einem Note 2.

Du hast recht, entwickeln für Samsung Geräte is pain in the ass, weil die Blobs fehlen. Es muss ja gar nicht der code sein, es reichen ja die blobs um eine gut ROM zu schaffen. Ach war das noch toll, als ich am SGS einfach die ganzen Nexus S treiber optimieren / minimal abändern konnte und es lief auf der neusten Android version. 




Abductee schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal wer solche Probleme?
> Langsam versteh ich die Beschwerden über das "Ausprobieren und zurückgeben" in der Versandbranche.


 
Ja, höre ich in der letzten Zeit ziemlich viel. Da kämpft selbst der Play Store und big Sammy mit den Nexus 10s mit.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. März 2013)

cabtronic schrieb:


> Sieht schon schick aus



Übel nice. MMn zur Zeit die Design-Referenz. 
Es gibt zwar genug davon im Netz, ich reiche morgen aber nochmal Bilder mit einer gescheiten Kamera nach.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist ist wohl zu arm um sich eine Sim zu besogen.
> 
> Oder warum steht da 'Nur Notrufe'.



Haha, gut erkannt. War gerade dabei, meine alte SIM zu einer Micro-SIM zu zerschnibbeln. 
Hat 1A funktioniert, jetzt spare ich mir den Gang zum Laden. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mich traurig gemacht.
> Nö, warum sollte ich da sauer sein?  Wünsche dir viel Spass mit VBA und Datenbanken (hoffentlich nicht auch noch mit Access) .



Danke, danke. Okidoki. Ne, Access zum Glück (noch?) nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Muhahaha. Lass mich raten, dein erstes "Sammy" Gerät war ein S3.



Nope ein S2. Wobei ich das S1 auch oft in der Hand hatte (Arbeitskollege hatte das). 



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Zeitlang ein SGS (als mein N1 kaputt gegangen ist und ich aufs Nexus S gewartet habe), Android 2.1 oder 2.2. DIE HÖLLE! Android 2.3. Die Hölle.



Das S1 ist wie gesagt einfach ein lahmes Gerät. Das man dort mit einer stark abgespeckten ROM noch was rausholen konnte ist klar. 
Das S2 hingegen läuft so butterweich mit JB und Touchwiz, da kommt keine Customrom ran. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mir eine Zeitlang mal ein S3 angetan (Testweise, über Kontakte) musste ich Stock Nutzen, weil musste es ja zurück geben. Ungelogen, ich bin nicht mit klargekommen. TouchWiz (eigentlich heisst es ja Offiziell TouchShiz), ist der größte Dreck. Aber Hey, nutz gerne die laggy, buggy und auch noch unsichere Oberfläche weiter. Mir doch egal, ich weiss das AOSP schon immer überlegen war.



Ein Android-Entwickler der nichtmal eine einfache Oberfläche wie Touchwiz bedienen kann? Und laggy und buggy ist die aktuelle Oberfläche überhaupt nicht. Du solltest mal deine Anti-Samsung Brille abnehmen! 





Leandros schrieb:


> Weiter, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach nichts sagen. S-Pen ist auf dem Note mit allen Features unterstützt. Erst vor ein paar Tagen getestet mit einem Note 2.



Ich hatte doch geschrieben das ich mir nicht sicher bin! Ich hatte das nur mal irgendwo so mitbekommen. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Du hast recht, entwickeln für Samsung Geräte is pain in the ass, weil die Blobs fehlen. Es muss ja gar nicht der code sein, es reichen ja die blobs um eine gut ROM zu schaffen. Ach war das noch toll, als ich am SGS einfach die ganzen Nexus S treiber optimieren / minimal abändern konnte und es lief auf der neusten Android version.



Ja also bestätigts du ja meine Aussage. Customroms für Samsunggeräte (ausnahme das S1) sind alle Grütze, da einfach die "Blobs" fehlen. Viele Bugs treten auf die mit anderen Geräten nicht der Fall sind. Hatte das selbst durch mit meinem S2, alles war experimentell und auf keine ROM konnte man sich verlassen das sie nicht beim Telefonieren einfreezt oder garnicht erst klingelt oder oder oder. Nur die Stock-ROM hat keine Probleme bereitet und läuft ohne Probleme. Für dein Nexus mag das anders sein


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2013)

Irgendwas sagt mir ich soll mein Ipad Mini verkaufen und mir ein Androidtablet kaufen.
Probleme wird da wohl nur sein, etwas im passend Format und mit Updatesicherheit zu finden.


----------



## JPW (31. März 2013)

Nexus 7 oder 10 vielleicht?


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2013)

Nexus 7, da bekommst du immer Updates und die Preis/Leistung ist super.


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2013)

7 kommt immer noch nicht in Frage.
Das Format passt nicht und so ist es irgendwie zu klein.


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2013)

Ist doch wie ein iPad Mini o_O


----------



## Whoosaa (31. März 2013)

Grrr, die LED auf der Rückseite ist kaputt. Flackert beim Leuchten. 
Gut, kann vorkommen, ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. Also morgen gleich wieder ins Geschäft rennen und zumindest reklamieren - Ersatz werde ich wohl erstmal nicht bekommen..


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist doch wie ein iPad Mini o_O


 Ich glaube, wenn ich es verkaufe, wird es hier erstmal kein Tablet geben.
Überzeugt mich nichts, für den Preis der aufgerufen wird.


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2013)

W00T? Ein Nexus 7 kostet 200 Taler (16 GB) ...

@ Bioschnitzel: Bekommst noch ne Antwort, bin nur Grad zu besoffen zum tippen.


----------



## GoZoU (31. März 2013)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema, hier läuft auch so schon genug OT nebenbei.

Ich war so frei und habe etwas aufgeräumt .


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2013)

Wo hast du aufgeräumt?


----------



## turbosnake (1. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> W00T? Ein Nexus 7 kostet 200 Taler (16 GB) ...


 Sicher nur 200€, aber am liebsten hätte ich ein Phablet, würde ein Gerät sparen.
Ist das was mich am meisten anmacht, auch wenn die Umsetzung noch dauern wird.


----------



## JPW (1. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wo hast du aufgeräumt?


 
Haha Whoosas Ragepost ist auch einfach despawnt...

Als Phablet? Vielleicht ist ein galaxy Note was für dich. Ist aber teurer...


----------



## Abductee (1. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sicher nur 200€, aber am liebsten hätte ich ein Phablet, würde ein Gerät sparen.
> Ist das was mich am meisten anmacht, auch wenn die Umsetzung noch dauern wird.



Dir sind 7" zu klein, aber du willst aber lieber ein Phablet? 
Viel Auswahl gibts da nicht, entweder ein Galaxy Note 2 oder ein Galaxy Note 8.0

Bei den älteren Galaxy Tabs gibts Telefon nur über Bluetooth sowei ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. April 2013)

Hab eben ein schönes Angebot gefunden: Vodafone Red M mit Galaxy S4 über 2 Jahre zusammen nur 50+24x40=1010€.

http://www.logitel.de/vodafone-red-...axy-s4-16gb-nb-weiss--,angz207490,og5743.html

Dumm, dass ich erst im Juli Vertragsverlängerung habe...


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2013)

Also bei mir sind das 49€. Somit 50+(24*49) = 1226.

Teuer. Geht günstiger. Kollege von mir hat ein Note 2 für 30€ im Monat.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind das 49€. Somit 50+(24*49) = 1226.
> 
> Teuer. Geht günstiger. Kollege von mir hat ein Note 2 für 30€ im Monat.


 
Da steht klar effektiv 39€ um Monat


----------



## MisterLaggy (1. April 2013)

Gibt es im Moment eine Möglichkeit auf dem S3 mit CM 10.1 Radio zu hören? Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Kein web-radio, sondern UKW. Ich würde nämlich ungern zur stock zurückgehen. Noch nicht mal zur geleakten 4.2 
Edit: Ich meine dazu einen xda-thread gesehen zu haben, finde diesen aber nicht mehr.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. April 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mikersmicros.fm_unlock&feature=search_result Sollte dein Problem beheben


----------



## MisterLaggy (2. April 2013)

Gibst sowas auch kostenlos, oder muss ich auf Google-Play gutscheinkarten warten? Aber vielen dank schon mal 
Edit: hab jetzt ne apk installiert aber es funktioniert nicht und die Einstellungen sind sehr undurchsichtig. (Für mich) 
Editzwo:  Habs gepackt! Musste nur eine Einstellung ändern die vorher auf auto war.....


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Da steht klar effektiv 39€ um Monat


 
Stimmt, steht im Kleingedruckten. Wer liest denn bitte das klein gedruckte? Ist aber schlechtes Marketing.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. April 2013)

Lieber so als andersrum


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Das ist wahr, leider ist es meist anders rum.


----------



## Lee (2. April 2013)

Wenn ich ein 7" Android Tablet für maximal 250€ suche, ist dann das Nexus 7 immernoch die beste Wahl? Oder gibt es vielleicht bessere Alternativen?
Und wenn ich so ein Gerät roote (z.B. um einen USB Stick anschließen zu können), wie schauts dann aus mit FW Updates seitens google?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. April 2013)

Zu a: Was wirklich Besseres gibts noch nicht, nein.

Zu b: Die Musst du dir dann bei den XDAs suchen und manuell flashen.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. April 2013)

Gibt auch eine Möglichkeit Firmware-Updates per OTA drauf zu spielen. Ansonsten wieder auf stock flashen und ganz normal updaten.


----------



## silencer89 (2. April 2013)

Hab meinen Vater ein Samsung S3 gekauft. Wie bezahlt man da die Apps? Bis jetzt habe ich immer für mich ITunes Karten gekauft aber jetzt?


----------



## Jahai (2. April 2013)

Geht nur über Kreditkarte oder Telefonrechnung bei einem Vertrag.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. April 2013)

Bei mir geht des nicht über vertrag kann mir einer erklären wiso???


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Weil es dein Provider nicht anbietet? ^_^ 

Ja, das Nexus 7 ist immer noch die beste Wahl. 
Wenn du einmal eine custom ROM installiert hast geht updaten auch ganz einfach, gibt mittlerweile auch welche die OTA anbieten. Die OTA updates von Google kannst du allerdings nicht nutzen.


----------



## JPW (2. April 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Geht nur über Kreditkarte oder Telefonrechnung bei einem Vertrag.


 
Falls du keine Kreditkarte hast oder deine nicht angeben willst, empfehle ich dir mywirecard. Die hab ich auch und funktioniert super. 
Kostet 1€ pro Aufladung, aber man kauft ja nicht jeden Tag apps


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Für die Benchmark Nerds, gibt jetzt 3D Mark für Android.


----------



## DrDave (2. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Für die Benchmark Nerds, gibt jetzt 3D Mark für Android.


 

Gleich mal testen
Auch wenn wir hier ein PC Forum sind, wie siehts mit einem Ranking aus?


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Gleich mal testen
> Auch wenn wir hier ein PC Forum sind, wie siehts mit einem Ranking aus?


 
Bin ich dabei. Können wa aber ruhig hier im Thread machen.

Edit: 200 MB Download. Dauert also bis morgen.


----------



## DrDave (2. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei. Können wa aber ruhig hier im Thread machen.
> 
> Edit: 200 MB Download. Dauert also bis morgen.


 
Ja habs auch gerade gesehen, ich muss wohl mal fix zum MCDoof fahren und WLAN klauen
Laut den Kommentaren soll es aber wohl noch Probleme geben, bzw. es auf manchen Geräten (noch?) nicht läuft...


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ja habs auch gerade gesehen, ich muss wohl mal fix zum MCDoof fahren und WLAN klauen
> Laut den Kommentaren soll es aber wohl noch Probleme geben, bzw. es auf manchen Geräten (noch?) nicht läuft...


 
Ich habe nen Nexus 4, darauf sollte es Laufen.


----------



## DrDave (2. April 2013)

Einer hat wohl mit einem GNexus Probleme, darauf sollte es doch auch laufen...


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Einer hat wohl mit einem GNexus Probleme, darauf sollte es doch auch laufen...


 
Ich habe aber schon Benchmarks mit Nexus 4 und 7 gesehen.  
Bin schon bei 75%. In 5 Minuten wissen wir es.


----------



## JPW (2. April 2013)

Wenn ich es in Google Play öffne kommt:
Ihr Gerät ist nicht mit dieser Version kompatibel. 
 Galaxy s3

Hier noch ein Bild, Sry Doppelpost aber Tapatalk mag keine 2 Bilder?

Edit: Danke!


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2013)

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt schon mal, dass der play store eine "nur im WLAN" Downloadfunktion hat.
@Hirni:
Hab den DP mal behoben.


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zumindest weiß ich jetzt schon mal, dass der play store eine "nur im WLAN" Downloadfunktion hat.


 
Kannst du aber glaube ich auch deaktivieren, nicht so wie beim AppStore.

Edit: Im ersten Run bin ich auf 8913 gekommen. Ist aber ziemlich wenig für ein N4, werde es mal eben Abkühlen lassen, das der throttle raus ist und wiederhole den Benchmark.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2013)

Find ich ja positiv dass dem so ist. Anscheinend hab ich bis jetzt nie versucht gehabt was so großes zu laden dass der Schutz eingesprungen ist. Bei 3DMark kam direkt die Warnung.


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Find ich ja positiv dass dem so ist. Anscheinend hab ich bis jetzt nie versucht gehabt was so großes zu laden dass der Schutz eingesprungen ist. Bei 3DMark kam direkt die Warnung.


 
Kam bei mir auch. 

Werde mich glaube ich gleich mal nach draußen begeben mit meinem Handy, da wird das nicht so schnell erwärmt. 


PS: Draußen ist nur eine Tür weiter, mein Arbeitszimmer hat direkte Verbindung auf den Dachboden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. April 2013)

Evo3d
Normal: 3147
Extrem: 1927


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

HaHa. Wie süss.  

Normal: 10742
Extreme: 6178


----------



## Gary94 (2. April 2013)

Mein Nexus 7 kommt beim Ice Storm auf 3518 und beim Extreme auf 1882


----------



## meik19081999 (2. April 2013)

Mein samsung galaxy s2 kommt bei ice storm auf 1568 und ice storm extreme auf 1216


----------



## DrDave (2. April 2013)

Bei mir auf dem Nexus 4 läufts nicht
Workload error


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

HaHa. Android Version und ROM?


----------



## DrDave (2. April 2013)

Zur Zeit läuft die CodeFireX Rom SR15 (4.2.2) mit franco.kernel nightly 116.
Die Fehlermeldung lad ich dann gleich mal noch hier in den Post...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Immer diese NoName ROMs. 
Geh mal in Settings und schalte die Demo aus, versuch dann nochmal. Hast du noch freien Speicher?


----------



## DrDave (2. April 2013)

Das mit der Demo hatte ich auch versucht, bringt leider auch nichts.
Ja Speicher ist auch frei >8GB, Ram natürlich auch

Werde morgen mal die App neu installieren, vlt. hat sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen.
Noch andere Ideen


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Nein, denke das beim Download was korrupt war.


----------



## DrDave (2. April 2013)

Checkt der Market eig. die Prüfsumme von den Apppaketen?
E: neu installiert und läuft jetzt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. April 2013)

Normal: 3605
Extrem: 2220

Gerät: HTC Evo 3D @ Yoda ICS (4.0.3)


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Checkt der Market eig. die Prüfsumme von den Apppaketen?
> E: neu installiert und läuft jetzt


 
Ne, könnte er aber eigentlich mal. Er könnte dann auch die Prüfsummen von den Extra Dateien Prüfen, damit sowas nicht passiert. 

Dannist ja gut.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. April 2013)

Schade der 3DMark läuft nicht auf dem Defy und leider auch nicht auf dem Desire X


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Erst ab Android 3.2 und wahrscheinlich zu Schwach.


----------



## DrDave (3. April 2013)

@Leandros: benutzt du immer noch aokp und faux kernel?


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Aktuell AOKP und Stock Kernel. Beide allerdings mit eigenen fixes / features.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dir sind 7" zu klein, aber du willst aber lieber ein Phablet?
> Viel Auswahl gibts da nicht, entweder ein Galaxy Note 2 oder ein Galaxy Note 8.0
> .


Mir sind 7 für ein Tablet etwas klein, aber  das wäre ein Kompromiss.
Den 7" lassen sich kaum in einer Hosentasche unterbringen.
Aber bis das kommt wird es noch recht lange dauern


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage: Ich möche auf mein SGS3 eine Custom Rom drauf machen kann mich aber einfach nicht entscheiden welche 

In der näheren Auswahl sind im Moment die Omega v44.3, Omega AOKP und CM10 unofficial. 
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den ersten beiden ROM´s? weil die sind doch vom selben Entwickler oder nicht?
Welche ROM würdet ihr bevorzugen?


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

AOKP. Omega AOKP wird wahrscheinlich nur eine selbst compiled Version vom normalen AOKP sein. Offiziell: Releases | AOKP


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2013)

Achso und welche findest du besser Omega oder AOKP?


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2013)

CM hat keine abschaltbaren Nutzerstatistiken  mehr:

Nur mal so als Info

Und ich frage mich ob sich Humble Bundle für Android lohnen würde.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> CM hat keine abschaltbaren Nutzerstatistiken  mehr:
> 
> Nur mal so als Info
> 
> Und ich frage mich ob sich Humble Bundle für Android lohnen würde.


 
Willkommen in der vergangenheit. 
Bissl älter die Info, der commit ist von vor zwei Tagen. 

Aber mein Statement dazu: Wenn man was dagegen hat sollte man am besten direkt kein Android mehr Nutzen, Google schickt viel mehr Infos raus .. nicht anonymisiert natürlich.

Ich kaufe irgendwie alle Bundles immer, Spielen tu ich meist nur 1 - 2 Spiele davon.  Musst du am besten selber entscheiden.


@New_devide: Würde immer die offizielle empfehlen.


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2013)

Ok danke ich denk ich werde jetzt erstmal die AOKP ausprobieren wenns mir nicht gefällt kann ich ja immer noch etwas anderes nehmen 

Mein SGS3 ist ja schon gerootet und titanium backup hab ich auch installiert, kann ich da irgendwie die spielstände meiner apps speichern dass die nach der Costum Rom Installation wieder geladen werden können?


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Klar, einfach ein Backup deiner Apps machen (*Wichtig:* System Apps nicht mit sichern!).


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2013)

was werden denn dann alles für dateien gelöscht?
bei der externen sd-karte bleibt alles beim alten oder?


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Apps und die Daten der Apps. Das kannst du aber alles mit Titanium Backup wiederherstellen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. April 2013)

Ich habe miui.polimorph, wo ich mitarbeite. Außerdem hat das mehr Sicherheit und coole Optik (extrem anpassbar).
Backup mache ich mit goBackup pro, da kann man nix falsch machen, nur root ist wichtig.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich kaufe irgendwie alle Bundles immer, Spielen tu ich meist nur 1 - 2 Spiele davon.  Musst du am besten selber entscheiden.


Ich wollte eher wissen ob man sagen kann das sich die Spiele lohnen.
Das kann ich ohne Infos schlecht einschätzen.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe miui.polimorph, wo ich mitarbeite. Außerdem hat das mehr Sicherheit und coole Optik (extrem anpassbar).
> Backup mache ich mit goBackup pro, da kann man nix falsch machen, nur root ist wichtig.


 
Das hatten wir schon. MIUI != Android.


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Apps und die Daten der Apps. Das kannst du aber alles mit Titanium Backup wiederherstellen.


 wenn der backup ordner von titanium backupt auf dem internen speicher liegt bleibt der aber trotzdem erhalten oder?
und bilder und videos auch?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon. MIUI != Android.


 
Aber nur laut deiner Meinung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon. MIUI != Android.


 
Das es kein windows ist weis bestimmt hier jeder. Und miui.polimorph= AOSP


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das es kein windows ist weis bestimmt hier jeder. Und miui.polimorph= AOSP


 
Ok, ein CM Klon mit iPhone Ui. Wenn ein iPhone willst, kauf dir eins. Nein, scherz beiseite. Ich muss zugeben, es sieht nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings, zwei Grundsätzliche dinge wurden da nicht verstanden. Open Source ist toll, closed source ist ********. Ein einfaches ThemeEngine Theme hätte den selben effekt ...

Und du "arbeitest" da mit? Du weiss ja nichtmal wie man ein Gerät rootet geschweige denn scheinbar was es ist


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. April 2013)

new_devide ich kann dir goBackup pro empfehlen,denn:
1. Alle Androids werden unterstützt (AOSP,AOKP,CM,MIUI,Sammy)
1. man kann von AOSP zu AOKP zu CM zu MIUI zu Sammy wechseln und backup geht ohne Probleme
2. Geräteübergreifendes Backup
3. Dropbox backup



Leandros schrieb:


> Ok, ein CM Klon mit iPhone Ui. Wenn ein iPhone willst, kauf dir eins. Nein, scherz beiseite. Ich muss zugeben, es sieht nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings, zwei Grundsätzliche dinge wurden da nicht verstanden. Open Source ist toll, closed source ist ********. Ein einfaches ThemeEngine Theme hätte den selben effekt ...
> 
> Und du "arbeitest" da mit? Du weiss ja nichtmal wie man ein Gerät rootet geschweige denn scheinbar was es ist


OOh wir werden aggressiv.
1. CM Klon mit iPhone Ui. der war gut, mehr aber auch nicht. 250.000 Themes mischbar, anpassbar, editierbar. Und CM klon wenn es auf Sammy basiert???
2. es ist Open Source
3. ThemeEngine Theme toll wenn selbst das Menu sich kaum ändert
4. Siehe Android-hilfe.de und deine anspielung kanst du stecken lassen. Da der Satz von dir irreführend war! ich weis was su binary ist. 

Deine antworten finde ich extrem aggressiv.


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2013)

hört sich interessant an die app werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2013)

Kann keiner was zum Humble Bundle sagen?


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

@new_divide: Bleib bei Titanium Backup oder Carbon. Sind nicht ohne Grund die beiden Erfolgreichen. Würde nicht zu irgendwelchen underdogs wechseln.

Die Punkte die erwähnt wurden, sind alle Schwachsinn, weil die jedes Backup Programm mit leichtigkeit beherrschen sollte, wenn das schon die Keyfeatures sind die es ausmachen soll, holla die Waldfee. Dann ist es aber verdammt schlecht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. April 2013)

Leandros dein Titanium Backup mach Probleme, wenn man sammy zu MIUI oder CM zu MIUI oder umgekehrt. 
Da geht zu beispiel Whatsapp das backup nicht mehr. Nur weil eine App unter den top 100 steht muss sie nicht gut sein und "underdogs" haben schon oft ihr können gezeigt.
Bei goBackup ist es die einfachheit die überzeugt und das ist manchmal wichtiger als 1kkk Einstellungen. Deswegen finde ich MIUI besser da das Menu dem Iphone ähnlich ist und nicht mit 1kkk Einstellung in blanker Verwirrung endet. Mein auto starte ich auch lieber nur mit Knopfdruck und nicht wie ein Hubschrauber.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Dann liegt es aber nicht wirklich an Titanium Backup, sondern eher an der ROM. Ich habe Ti schon seit den alten Zeiten am Laufen, da bin ich auch, in meiner Zeit als mein N1 kaputt ging und ich aufs S1 ausweichen musste, zwischen CM und "sammy" gewechselt. Alles ohne probleme. (Ist natürlich schon bisschen länger her, daher kann man das eig nicht vergleichen, müsste trotzdem an ROM liegen).

Dann kauf dir ein iPhone, verdammt nochmal. Ist genau die iSheep Einstellung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. April 2013)

Bei goBackup habe ich sogar mein Backup vom Defy zu S3 und zum SXS mitgenommen ohne Probleme.

Warum sollte ich ein Iphone nehmen? nur wegen dem Menu? nun bleib mal auf den Boden. CM7 hatte mit auch gefallen aber find CM so dunkel, vor allem das Menu und das hat mich zu MIUI gebracht. Außerdem die Rechte Einstellung und Firewall im OS ist praktisch.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Ich bin mit Titanium Backup vom N1 zum SGS, vom SGS zum Nexus S, vom Nexus S zum Galaxy Nexus, vom Galaxy Nexus zum Nexus 7 und zum Nexus 4.  Niemals Probleme. 

Aber wir sollten aufhören uns gegenseitig mit Sand in die Augen zu werfen, irgendwie wirds Kindisch. 


PS: Die Firewall ist in jeder ROM, denn es sind iptables und die kommen von Linux, es ist nur ein Frontend dafür (die es zuhauf im Store gibt, mehr oder weniger gut). 
Rechte Einstellung?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. April 2013)

Leandros ich rede von 1 Backup mit alles.
Bei FW meine ich noch von APK Permissions, Rechteauswahl, Zugriffsrechte u.s.w. habe ich in noch keine Custom Rom gefunden. Hat miui als Standard. Als BSP: manche apks lesen heimlich die SMS, prüfen die anrufe u.s.w. das kann man damit abschalten.

irgendwie wirds Kindisch, sagst du?


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leandros ich rede von 1 Backup mit alles.


Ich auch.




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bei FW meine ich noch von APK Permissions, Rechteauswahl, Zugriffsrechte u.s.w. habe ich in noch keine Custom Rom gefunden. Hat miui als Standard. Als BSP: manche apks lesen heimlich die SMS, prüfen die anrufe u.s.w. das kann man damit abschalten.


Aso, nichts besonderes. Wahrscheinlich aus den unzähligen Open Source mods gekanged. Will nicht wissen wie viele Open Source Lizenzen die verletzen. 




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> irgendwie wirds Kindisch, sagst du?


Ach, ich würde mich ja nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, wer macht den mit Riesen begeisterung mit.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. April 2013)

Es bringt nichts. Da rede ich in android-hilfe.de oder miui.de weiter.


----------



## Papzt (3. April 2013)

Du bist auch nur am rumpöbeln


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Gar nicht Wahr.  
Ich verteidige nur meine Meinung bzw weise Teilweise auf Fakten hin, die er irgendwie nicht verstehen wollte. Hier fing es übrigens an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...xda-root-bereits-vor-offiziellem-release.html


----------



## Papzt (3. April 2013)

Ich weiß doch, dass du das nicht grundlos postest. Ich halte mich dabei immer dezent zurück. Habe hier schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht on Sachen eigene Meinung sagen


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

Ja, ich habe da auch oft schon Bans / Verwarnungen / Ermahnugen / böse Blicke für bekommen, aber ich lasse mir nicht den Mund verbieten. Da bin ich stur. 


Google hat übrigens die Methode zum Berechnen der aktuell aktiven Android Geräte verändert. Über 50% auf ICS oder höher.  

source: Dashboards | Android Developers


----------



## kero81 (3. April 2013)

Verdammt lustig euch Trollen hier zuzuhören. Eyy, weint doch einfach mal alle rum wegen irgend nem Schei55. Ganz besonders Leandros brauch ne große Packung Tempos.

P.s. Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem ONE! LTE ist schon der Hammer, wahnsinnig flott.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2013)

Beats 

Deswegen kann ich das One eigentlich schon niemanden empfehlen.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Verdammt lustig euch Trollen hier zuzuhören. Eyy, weint doch einfach mal alle rum wegen irgend nem Schei55. Ganz besonders Leandros brauch ne große Packung Tempos.



Na, aber bei dir piepts wohl.  Ich habe nicht rum gewhined. 
Wir haben hier eine sehr zivlisierte Konversation zwischen Gentlemens gehabt. 

Bin aber schon den ganzen Tag dabei einen Bug zu fixen und so langsam am Ende ... er ist immer noch nicht gefixt!


Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesem Facebook "Home"? Mein erster Gedanke: Burn it with fire!


----------



## Papzt (3. April 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Verdammt lustig euch Trollen hier zuzuhören. Eyy, weint doch einfach mal alle rum wegen irgend nem Schei55. Ganz besonders Leandros brauch ne große Packung Tempos.
> 
> P.s. Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem ONE! LTE ist schon der Hammer, wahnsinnig flott.


 
Warum sind wir gleich Trolle? Weil wir nicht der Meinung aller anderen sind?
PS: Freut mich für dich.  Wenn du mot dem Teil zufrieden bist kann dir doch egal sein was andere denken. Ich bin nicht zufrieden mit meinem S3 und keiner kann es verstehen, interessiert mich auch herzlich wenig


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesem Facebook "Home"? Mein erster Gedanke: Burn it with fire!


Noch einen Grund mehr HTC, die damit irgendwas zutun haben zumeiden.
Also bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.

btw
Bei mir hat HTC damit das schlechteste Image.
Das Nexus am besten ist sollte klar sein.^^


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt, vielleicht wird es ja auch nur ein Launcher. Wenn der allerdings genau so schlecht wie die App ist .. dann seh ich Schwarz. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> btw
> Bei mir hat HTC damit das schlechteste Image.
> Das Nexus am besten ist sollte klar sein.^^


 
Du schleimer, du.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2013)

Ich tue nur meine Meinung kund.

Und arbeite an einer recht neutral iOS vs Android Liste.
Ist gar nicht so einfach, vor allem wenn man einen Sieger haben will, das aber nicht auffallen soll.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich tue nur meine Meinung kund.
> 
> Und arbeite an einer recht neutral iOS vs Android Liste.
> Ist gar nicht so einfach, vor allem wenn man einen Sieger haben will, das aber nicht auffallen soll.


 
HaHa. Auf die List bin ich aber echt gespannt!


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wann die fertig wird, das kann noch einige Zeit dauern, deswegen 'It’s done, when it’s done' , aber ich hoffe nicht das es solange dauert wie der Duke.

Und hoffe auf ein 5,x Nexus in diesem bzw nächsten Jahr


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Beats
> 
> Deswegen kann ich das One eigentlich schon niemanden empfehlen.


 
Ohja schlimme Sache, ein absolutes K.O. Kriterium...not! 

Wenn du den Equalizer nicht magst, installierst du halt nen anderen Player. Bzw kannst du das sicher auch ausschalten.


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> AOKP. Omega AOKP wird wahrscheinlich nur eine selbst compiled Version vom normalen AOKP sein. Offiziell: Releases | AOKP


 
hab mir jetz die aktuellste version heruntergeladen muss ich dann zusätzlich zu der rom auch noch die google apps installieren oder sind die da schon dabei?
weil manchmal hab ich irgendwas gelesen das die dann 2 dateien flashen als erstes die rom und danach die googel apps.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

Google apps sind nicht dabei, sind eigentlich bei keiner ROM. Erst ROM dann gapps.


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2013)

und wo bekomm ich die datei mit den aktuellen gapps her find nur ältere beiträge mit links.

edit: hat sich erledigt hab doch was aktuelles gefunden 

edit2: und wie schauts mit dem wipe aus vor oder nach der installation oder is es egal? weil in manche machen es davor und manche danach.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ohja schlimme Sache, ein absolutes K.O. Kriterium...not!
> 
> Wenn du den Equalizer nicht magst, installierst du halt nen anderen Player. Bzw kannst du das sicher auch ausschalten.


 
Das Logo bleibt trotzdem da.^^


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

Wipe davor. Danach macht kein Sinn, dann löscht du nur die Grad geflashten gapps. 

Also: wipe, Rom, gapps


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2013)

ok danke für die info hat probelmlos geklappt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Logo bleibt trotzdem da.^^


 
Und das beeinflusst jetzt wie die Bedienung des Gerätes? 

Achja, gar nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2013)

Die Optik.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

"Chuck Norris hat meine App entfernen lassen"


Der Brüller!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. April 2013)

Hey Leute ich hab mal ne Frage: 

Ich hab ne lange Zeit Cyanogenmod aufm Handy gehabt möchte aber nun AOKP ausprobieren. Kann ich einfach über CWM ein Backup machen und das von der SD - Karte installieren oder gibt es da irgend was besonderes zu beachten?

Gruß
Mick-Jogger


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Optik.


 
Geschmackssache, kein Grund jemanden das Smartphone nicht zu empfehlen. Zumal man sicher von vorne aufs Gerät schaut


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2013)

Imho schon.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich hab ne lange Zeit Cyanogenmod aufm Handy gehabt möchte aber nun AOKP ausprobieren. Kann ich einfach über CWM ein Backup machen und das von der SD - Karte installieren oder gibt es da irgend was besonderes zu beachten?



Nein, CWM Backups sind NANDROID backups, diese Speichern alles. Inklusive ROM. Wenn du ein NANDROID backup wiederherstellst, wärst du wieder auf CM. 
Ich empfehle dir eine Backup App wie Titanium Backup oder Carbon um deine Apps zu sichern und wiederherzustellen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. April 2013)

Genau das hab ich ja vor:
Wenn mir AOKP nicht gefällt: Wiederherstellung von CM. 
Also hab ich jetzt richtig verstanden das ich einen Full Wipe machen kann, nachdem ich über Titanium Backup meine Apps gesichert habe. Um dann AOKP drauf zu spielen? Ohne das die Backups von Titanium oder CWM angetastet werden?


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

Versteh jetzt nicht genau worauf du hinauswills, aber:

Titanium Backups werden von NANDROID backups nicht angerührt und anders rum. Titanium Backup sichert das was du einstellst (idealerweise nur User Apps + Data, nie system apps sichern). Ein NANDROID backup sichert deine gesamte ROM, inklusive apps und allen Einstellungen. Du kannst das über AOKP / CM bügeln und hättest 1:1 das System welches du gesichert hast.


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2013)

fail-post


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

new_devide schrieb:


> fail-post


 
Wer? Du?


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2013)

Ja ich 
Hatte ne Frage aber die hatte sich dann schon erledigt


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

new_devide schrieb:


> Ja ich
> Hatte ne Frage aber die hatte sich dann schon erledigt


 
Ach so, ich hatte mich nämlich schon gewundert.


----------



## GioInter (4. April 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich besitze ein SGS2 mit der neusten Version.

Es geht um folgendes: Ich benutze sehr oft Whatsapp und möchte es auch noch weiterhin benutzen, doch es läuft in 2 Wochen aus. Ich würde ja gerne die Jahresgebühr bezahlen, doch da ich noch nicht Volljährig bin, kann ich weder eine Kreditkarte noch Paypal als Bezahloption benutzen. Ich weiß echt nicht weiter.

MFG
GioInter


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. April 2013)

Kennst du keinen mit PayPal? Oder pilger los und hol dir "MyWireCard".


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2013)

Kann man des nicht auch über die Telefonrechnung bezahlen? Weil des is doch im playstore auch möglich.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. April 2013)

Stimmt, das sollte auch gehen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

Nur so als Tipp, Whatsapp geht trotzdem auch wenn du nicht bezahlst. Sobald die Meldung erscheint ob man Whatsapp verlängern möchte, einfach nein antippen und schon isses wieder nen Jahr verlängert. Keine Ahnung ob das ein Programmierfehler ist aber erst letztens beim Kumpel so gemacht.


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2013)

Ich hab aber gehört das es in letzter zeit häufiger vor kommt das des nicht einfach so verlängert wird ohne zu zahlen aber 89 cent is jetzt auch nicht die Welt


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2013)

Der "Fehler"(da war das Bezahlsystem schlicht noch nicht auf Android umgesetzt) ist mittlerweile behoben. Sprich wenn WA jetzt ausläuft kostet es wirklich was. So auch bei mir vor ein paar Wochen.
Vielleicht kann man noch mit ner alten Programmversion drum herum kommen, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich schon dass das Programm seine <1€ pro Jahr wert ist.

PayPal hab ich auch schon benutzt bevor ich 18 war. Man braucht halt ein GiroKonto.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2013)

Echt ist gefixt? Bei meinem Kumpel war es erst vor kurzem (mitte märz). Aber ja die paar cent sollte man wohl haben, habs auch bezahlt über Paypal (als es noch per Paypal in der App ging).


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

Ja, verlängern für lau ist nicht mehr. War doch letztens in allen möglichen News.
Geht immer noch über PayPal, auch in der App.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2013)

Das ist FB Home :Facebook präsentiert 'Home' - ab 12. April im Google Play Store und Facebook Home: Facebook auf dem Android-Smartphone

Braucht imho keiner


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

Gutes Timing, habe mir den Artikel auch grade reingezogen. 




> Home wird ab dem 12. April nach und nach weltweit als Download zur Verfügung stehen. Home kann kostenlos im Google Play Store heruntergeladen und auf folgenden Mobiltelefonen verwendet werden: HTC One X, HTC One X+, Samsung GALAXY S III und Samsung GALAXY Note II. Home kann im Laufe der nächsten Monate zudem auf dem in Kürze erscheinenden HTC One und Samsung GALAXY S4 sowie auf anderen Geräten installiert werden.



Jo, dann haben die Nutzer von vernünftigen Geräten (Nexus, yeah!) noch nicht mal die Gelegenheit. Gefällt mir!


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2013)

Mich wundert das PCGH noch keinen Artikel dazu hat, sonst gibt es doch immer 14 BF3, und hunderte von News mit IPhone im Titel. 

Ich hoffe das G die App aus dem Store wirft. 

Endlich mal was gegen das Note, nein nicht von ratiopharm :http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...-ab-morgen-bei-media-markt-fuer-480-euro.html


----------



## Klarostorix (5. April 2013)

Dazu sag ich nur eins: EPIC FAIL, WARSTEINER! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_hT1DnJpaQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Was willst du uns sagen?

Außer das es nicht nach einem IP aussah habe ich nichts gesehen.


----------



## Klarostorix (5. April 2013)

Eben das war es


----------



## JPW (5. April 2013)

Kann mir den keiner sagen warum ich den Benchmark nicht runterladen kann? 
Auch Candy Crush Saga wird mir nicht gegönnt. 
Galaxy S3 4.1.2 Stock CF-Autoroot ohne Custom Recovery, also Geräte Status und Counter normal.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Welchen Benchmark? 3DMark?


----------



## JPW (5. April 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es in Google Play öffne kommt:
> Ihr Gerät ist nicht mit dieser Version kompatibel.
> Galaxy s3
> 
> ...


 
3dmark


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Naja, würde mal sagen dein Handy wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. April 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Kann mir den keiner sagen warum ich den Benchmark nicht runterladen kann?
> Auch Candy Crush Saga wird mir nicht gegönnt.
> Galaxy S3 4.1.2 Stock CF-Autoroot ohne Custom Recovery, also Geräte Status und Counter normal.


 
Candy crush ist für Android 4.0.4 und 3d mark sollte funktionieren.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Nicht Facebook optimiert seine Apps, nein Qualcomm seine Chipsätze für Facebook

Klingt für mich sehr komisch, das man seine HW an die SW anpasst, das läuft ja sonst andersherum.


----------



## Hardwell (5. April 2013)

Wahrscheinlich zahlt facebook gut genug dafür


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

WTF? 
Was geht bei den denn Schief?


----------



## Elthy (5. April 2013)

Werden in nächster Zeit noch andere Highendsmartphones vom Schlage eines HTC Ones, Xperia Z oder Galaxy S4 released? Bei allen drei Kandidaten gibt es jeweils etwas was mich stört und ich frage mich, ob es sich lohnt auf mehr Auswahl zu warten...


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Nein. Das kann man aber nie so genau sagen, tippe trotzdem auf nein.


PS: Das übrigens nun bald 4 Monate alte Nexus 4, ist leitungsmäßig über den dreien.  Kostet nur 300€ und hat AOSP anstatt irgeneine Bullshit Oberfläche.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Nein. Das kann man aber nie so genau sagen, tippe trotzdem auf nein.


PS: Das übrigens nun bald 4 Monate alte Nexus 4, ist leitungsmäßig über den dreien.  Kostet nur 300€ und hat AOSP anstatt irgeneine Bullshit Oberfläche.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. April 2013)

Ist dir aufgefallen, dass du dich wiederholst?

Welche Sachen stören dich denn an den drei Kandidaten?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein. Das kann man aber nie so genau sagen, tippe trotzdem auf nein.
> 
> 
> PS: Das übrigens nun bald 4 Monate alte Nexus 4, ist leitungsmäßig über den dreien.  Kostet nur 300€ und hat AOSP anstatt irgeneine Bullshit Oberfläche.


 
Ähm nein?! Das Nexus ist Leistungstechnisch UNTER den dreien.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Och menno. Nicht schon wieder. 
Das passiert nur bei PCGH, das ist das Phänomen an der Sache. Ich habe derbe laggs und kann da gar nichts gegen tun. Ich drücke nur einmal und lasse den Tab dann laden (dauert halt meist dann so 5 Minuten), aber trotzdem ist der doppelt da. 

Langsam nervt es 


@Bio: Leider nein, siehe 3DMark Bench.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Och menno. Nicht schon wieder.
> Das passiert nur bei PCGH, das ist das Phänomen an der Sache. Ich habe derbe laggs und kann da gar nichts gegen tun. Ich drücke nur einmal und lasse den Tab dann laden (dauert halt meist dann so 5 Minuten), aber trotzdem ist der doppelt da.
> 
> Langsam nervt es
> ...



Ohja der einzigste Bench wo das so ist und der noch nichtmal auf viele Geräten funktioniert


----------



## Elthy (5. April 2013)

An den Smartphones stört mich folgendes:
Galaxy S4: Wertig wie nen 2€ Plastkspielzeug aus China. Zumindest wenn man auf ähnliche Materialstärken setzt wie beim S3, mein Bruder hat eins und es ist für den preis nicht zumutbar...

Xperia Z: Nicht wechselbarer Akku, ausserdem verschmiert es schneller als andere Smartphones (laut dem Test von Golem.de) und hält sich nicht so gut in der Hand

HTC One: Nicht wechselbarer Akku, keine Möglichkeiten den Speicher zu erweitern (bei 32 Gb aber nicht so schlimm). Dazu kommt noch die extrem schlechte Reparierbarkeit, was vor allem nen moralisches Problem ist, da ich sowas eigentlich nicht unterstützen möchte. Aber sonst wäre es mein Favorit.

Nexus 4: Extrem schlechte Akkulaufzeit, ausserdem überhitzt es ständig was eine evtl. höhere Leistung gleich wieder zunichte macht.

Momentan würde es auf das HTC One hinauslaufen, aber da ich sowiso noch warten muss bis es (in Schwarz) verfügbar ist wollte ich mal nach Alternativen fragen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Das XZ "verschmiert" weil alle auf dem Anti-Shatter-Film rumtapsen. Entweder man packt ne Schutzfolie drüber (zum Beispiel Glas.T ist sehr geil) oder man entfernt die Shatter-Folie. 
An einem festverbauten Akku brauch man sich nicht künstlich aufregen, oder wie oft tauscht du den Akku in deinem Smartphone? Das Xperia liegt btw sehr gut in der Hand, wobei jeder selbst wissen muss ob ers geschwungen und abgerundet mag oder mehr glatt und kantig. Ich bevorzuge deutlich letzteres.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Das ZL gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Elthy (5. April 2013)

> Das XZ "verschmiert" weil alle auf dem Anti-Shatter-Film rumtapsen.  Entweder man packt ne Schutzfolie drüber (zum Beispiel Glas.T ist sehr  geil) oder man entfernt die Shatter-Folie.


Wofür ist den die Folie da? Und bekommt man die leicht runter?

Wenn würde ich das Xperia Z mit Wasserschutz nehmen...


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ohja der einzigste Bench wo das so ist und der noch nichtmal auf viele Geräten funktioniert


 
Dann schau mal auf den CPU vom Galaxy S4 und dem HTC One. Du experte.  
Das ist genau der selbe wie im Nexus 4, nur mit 200 MHz mehr Takt. 




> Nexus 4: Extrem schlechte Akkulaufzeit, ausserdem überhitzt es ständig was eine evtl. höhere Leistung gleich wieder zunichte macht.



WTF? Gut das mein Nexus 4 um die 6h Display On Zeit mitmacht.
Das mit dem Throttling hatte wir schonmal in irgendeinem Thema, das throttling springt so nach ca. 45 Minuten Spielen eines 3D Spiels an. Wann macht man das mal?

Also gegen Argument sind das nicht, genau wie die meisten der Argument bei den anderen Telefonen ... 
Beim Akku Stimme ich auch Bio zu, wann wechselt man den mal? Die meisten wechseln alle zwei Jahre die Handys (ich wechsel z.B sogar jedes Jahr, wenn ein neues Nexus kommt), und das halten alle Akkus durch.




Elthy schrieb:


> Wofür ist den die Folie da? Und bekommt man die leicht runter?
> 
> Wenn würde ich das Xperia Z mit Wasserschutz nehmen...


 
Anti Shatter. English so ähhm 8 Klasse. 
Damit das Glas beim Transport nicht Springt. 

Allerdings, glaube ich nicht das Golem.de die draufgelassen hat ...


----------



## Elthy (5. April 2013)

> Damit das Glas beim Transport nicht Springt.
> 
> Allerdings, glaube ich nicht das Golem.de die draufgelassen hat ...



Deswegen war ich ja so iritiert, ich dachte nicht das diese Folie gemeint sein kann. Golem hat die Folie soweit ich das sehen kann auch abgemacht, trotzdem verschmiert es stark.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Elthy schrieb:


> Deswegen war ich ja so iritiert, ich dachte nicht das diese Folie gemeint sein kann. Golem hat die Folie soweit ich das sehen kann auch abgemacht, trotzdem verschmiert es stark.


 
Das ist durchaus ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen, allerdings, hast du dir das mal im Laden angeschaut? Könnten auch die Fettigen Hände des Testers gewesen sein.


----------



## Elthy (5. April 2013)

Als ich das letzte mal im Satur war, haben viele Interessierte den Zugang zum Xperia Z blockiert. Montag kann ich nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Kann es sein das die 7"Nexus Tablets sehr Preisstabil sind?

Man bekommt die ja gebraucht nur knapp unterm Neupreis.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Die "Anti-Shatter" Folie ist bei vielen Xperia Geräten vorinstalliert. Sie ist eigentlich nicht dazu gedacht entfernt zu werden, weshalb sie professionell draufgeklebt ist. Sollte man sie entfernen so muss man wahrscheinlich mit Nagellackentferner die Klebereste entfernen. Die Folie dient nur dazu, im Falle eines Displaybruches, dass keine Scherben oder teile rumfliegen. Entfernt man diese Folie beim Z, ist sogar das Sony Logo auf der Front weg, wodurch es mMn noch geiler aussieht  

Die Anti-Shatter Folie ist übrigens sehr empfindlich gegenüber Kratzern, weshalb Sony sagt man solle eine Display-Folie drübermachen. Ich werde allerdings noch damit warten diese Folie zu entfernen, bis wirklich mal ein Kratzer drauf ist. Dann ziehe ich die Folie ab und hab wieder ein neues Gerät    Ich hasse nämlich Schutzfolien! 

@ Leandros 

Ja die CPU/GPU ist dieselbe, aber andere Werte wie Speicher und RAM sind unterschiedlich, weshalb das Nexus in jedem Bench doch deutlich unterlegen ist (außer dem 3DMark aktuell). Irgendwo muss ja auch gespart werden bei einem so günstigen Gerät!


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ Leandros
> 
> Ja die CPU/GPU ist dieselbe, aber andere Werte wie Speicher und RAM sind unterschiedlich, weshalb das Nexus in jedem Bench doch deutlich unterlegen ist (außer dem 3DMark aktuell). Irgendwo muss ja auch gespart werden bei einem so günstigen Gerät!


 
Wo ist der RAM unterlegen? Beweise? 
Gespart? Naja, was denkste wohl wer das N4 bis zum geht nicht mehr Subventioniert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Schau dir einfach die Scores in den Benchmarks an, da werden doch einzelne Komponenten getestet wie Geschwindigkeit des internen Speichers usw.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Source?


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die "Anti-Shatter" Folie ist bei vielen Xperia Geräten vorinstalliert. Sie ist eigentlich nicht dazu gedacht entfernt zu werden, weshalb sie professionell draufgeklebt ist. Sollte man sie entfernen so muss man wahrscheinlich mit Nagellackentferner die Klebereste entfernen. Die Folie dient nur dazu, im Falle eines Displaybruches, dass keine Scherben oder teile rumfliegen. Entfernt man diese Folie beim Z, ist sogar das Sony Logo auf der Front weg, wodurch es mMn noch geiler aussieht
> 
> Die Anti-Shatter Folie ist übrigens sehr empfindlich gegenüber Kratzern, weshalb Sony sagt man solle eine Display-Folie drübermachen. Ich werde allerdings noch damit warten diese Folie zu entfernen, bis wirklich mal ein Kratzer drauf ist. Dann ziehe ich die Folie ab und hab wieder ein neues Gerät    Ich hasse nämlich Schutzfolien!
> 
> ...


 

Bereite dich auf ein massives Problem mit Fingerabdrücken vor wenn du die Folie entfernst.
Das Glas hat nämlich nicht das "finish" bekommen welches andere Geräte haben, und Fingerabdrücke kleben förmlich drauf.



Ich hab seit 3 Tagen mein Nexus 4, habe ein Geräusch im Lautsprecher beim telefonieren (extrem störend) und viele beschweren sich über die Sprachqualität..

Hat da noch einer solche Erfahrungen machen können? Mein Ersatzgerät ist unterwegs.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 3 Tagen mein Nexus 4, habe ein Geräusch im Lautsprecher beim telefonieren (extrem störend) und viele beschweren sich über die Sprachqualität..


 
Nö, in der hinsicht war alles tutti. Hatte nur andere Probleme, hatte allerdings auch die erste Charge (mit einer Dev Android version wurde meines ausgeliefert ).


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. April 2013)

Mich ärgerts halt total...
Wenn es ruhig ist und ich telefoniere geht mir dieses ekelhafte knarzen aus dem Lautsprecher wirklich auf den Senkel.

Und meine Freundin hat schon gesagt, wenn ich Telefonsex will muss ich mein altes Handy wieder fit machen.

Sie versteht mich kaum...

Hab erst gedacht es lag am 2g Netz, mein Nexus steht nämlich nicht so auf 3g wenn ich es nicht zwinge, aber das war auch nichts.


Und den Ton am Lautsprecher höre ich auch wenn ich nicht am telefonieren bin, wenn ich das Display anschalte und mir das Gerät ans Ohr halte.
Noch besser ist es, wenn ich dabei den Touchscreen berühre.
Klingt irgendwie statisch ist nicht richtig abgeschirmt oder so...


Bin auf jeden Fall nicht zufrieden aber ein Tausch läuft ja zum Glück relativ unkompliziert.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Also ein leises fiepen hat mein Nexus 4 auch, aber das ist nicht wirklich laut (ist mir das erst mal Nachts aufem Klo aufgefallen ).
Hört man nicht beim Telefonieren, nur wenn man in einem absolut leisen Raum ist. Selbst jetzt grade ist es zulaut und nur mein Rechner läuft grade. 

Da muss also was schiefgelaufen sein, tauschen ist ja zum Glück bei den meisten unkompliziert. Bei mir war es das nicht, naja, habe ich halt zwei N4.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Na dann gib mal ganz schnell wieder ab, und zwar an mich


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Na dann gib mal ganz schnell wieder ab, und zwar an mich


 
Das eine hat einige sehr Nervige Hardware Mängel, kommt nämlich aus der ersten Charge und direkt aus den USA (weil ich kein bock hatte zu warten ).
Das zweite aus dem DE Play Store aus einer späteren, mängelfreien, Charge. 

Das erste liegt als Dev Phone am Schreibtisch, das andere immer unten falls ich mal nicht am Arbeiten bin. Damit habe ich auch immer ein stable phone und kann am anderen rum flashen wie ich will.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Das ist praktisch! Aber Hardware Mängel? Halten die dich nicht vom Flashen ab?


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Nö? Warum sollte mich ein knarzendes Gehäuse, Wacklige Buttons oder fiepender USB Anschluss mich vom flashen abhalten?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Naja bei Hardwaredefekts denk ich nicht an sowas


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Naja bei Hardwaredefekts denk ich nicht an sowas


 
Hardware*mängel*


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. April 2013)

Ja ich höre das Geräusch sogar wenn mein Rechner läuft... 
Und ich hab 7 Lüfter @12v.

Geht für mich garnicht, bin da vielleicht von meinem Evo andere Sachen gewohnt, hoffe bloß das neue Gerät hat das nicht.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Ich gehe mal Stark davon aus, das das neue Gerät das nicht haben wird, weil ist ja ein Offentsichtlicher Defekt. LG muss noch bissl an der Production Line Arbeiten, gibt doch einige schlechte verarbeitete und ich denke nicht, das das umtauschen so viel Günstiger ist! 
Allerdings hat das Nexus 10 auch damit zu Kämpfen, was mich stutzig macht.


----------



## Gary94 (5. April 2013)

an die leute die real racing 3 spielen: habt ihr auch den download fehler wenn ihr ins spiel geht?


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

*Sabber* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pixelbite.Repulze


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Ach hätt ich doch ne Kreditkarte!


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ach hätt ich doch ne Kreditkarte!


Dasselbe hier.


----------



## patrick37 (5. April 2013)

Es gibt doch auch andere Wege


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

patrick37 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch andere Wege


 


Stimmt, gibt es. Play Store Guthaben.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Illegale Sachen? Unverschämtheit!


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Er meinte das hier.  



			
				patrick37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Da ihr ja keine Kreditkarte habt, hier bitteschön =>  & [url=http://www18.zippyshare.com[/url]
> 
> Gruss patrick37




ich habe nur die Links rausgekommen.


----------



## patrick37 (5. April 2013)

Kannst ja, wenn du ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommst den Entwickler was spenden oder dir (endlich) eine Kreditkarte zulegen.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Er meinte das hier.


 
Wo war dass denn?
Ich denke nicht Repulzer, das gibts seit grade eben.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wo war dass denn?
> Ich denke nicht Repulzer, das gibts seit grade eben.


 Das war ne PN, die Links kann ich dir gerne geben.

Und keiner wollte das Spiel haben, wir haben nur bedauuert das wir keine CC haben.
Werde mir dann wohl die hier holen: https://www.gebuhrenfrei.com/Home/broker.jsp?uMen=


----------



## patrick37 (5. April 2013)

War recht schwer aufzutreiben, aber zwei russische und eine englische Seite haben das Game bereits.
Von der Englischen kommen die Links.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

WTF? Die jungs sind schnell ... das Spiel gibts erst seit Heute und hat erst 5 Bewertungen. 


@Turbosnake: Hol dir ein Kostenloses Konto bei der DKB oder Postbank (weil in Banken vereinigung). Habe ich auch. Kostet nichts und ist ne Kreditkarte mit drin.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Turbosnake: Hol dir ein Kostenloses Konto bei der DKB oder Postbank (weil in Banken vereinigung). Habe ich auch. Kostet nichts und ist ne Kreditkarte mit drin.


Ich will keine 2 Konten haben, das würde mich auf Dauer nur nerven.


----------



## patrick37 (5. April 2013)

DANN HOL DIR EINE KREDITKARTE! Was ist daran so schwer? => MasterCard Deutschland | MasterCard®


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich will keine 2 Konten haben, das würde mich auf Dauer nur nerven.


 
Gut, bei mir ist halt eins Geschäftlich, weil die Kreditkarte Geschäftlich ist. Deswegen past das ganz gut, mal bei deiner Hausbank gewesen? Bist du Student? Arbeiter? Schüler? Hartzer?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Bereite dich auf ein massives Problem mit Fingerabdrücken vor wenn du die Folie entfernst.
> Das Glas hat nämlich nicht das "finish" bekommen welches andere Geräte haben, und Fingerabdrücke kleben förmlich drauf.



Fingerabdrücke werden laut Berichten im XDA aber weniger auffällig als mit Shatter-Folie, da diese ebenfalls kein Oleophobic Coating hat. Vorraussetzung ist aber das man die Klebereste komplett entfernt. Wenn man es unbedingt brauch, kann man das auch "nachrüsten". Aber ich kann dir sagen das Fingerabdrücke mich kein Stück stören, da sie IMMER vorhanden sind, bei einem Touchscreen. Wenn das Display eingeschalten ist, sieht man sie ja eh nicht.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Fingerabdrücke werden laut Berichten im XDA aber weniger auffällig als mit Shatter-Folie, da diese ebenfalls kein Oleophobic Coating hat. Vorraussetzung ist aber das man die Klebereste komplett entfernt. Wenn man es unbedingt brauch, kann man das auch "nachrüsten". Aber ich kann dir sagen das Fingerabdrücke mich kein Stück stören, da sie IMMER vorhanden sind, bei einem Touchscreen. Wenn das Display eingeschalten ist, sieht man sie ja eh nicht.


 
Sie können schon nerven, wenn ich z.B mein N4 mit z.B dem GN oder gar NS vergleiche, sind da um einiges weniger Patscher drauf, der Screen nimmt die nicht so auf. 

Wolltest du mir nich noch Benchmarks zeigen wo das N4 so "schlecht" sein soll?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Das kannst du selbst tun, einfach bei Youtube XZ vs N4 suchen und überall schneidet das XZ deutlich besser ab. Auch das Note 2 schneidet besser als das Nexus ab.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Note 2? Das probier ich aus, denn das kann ich nicht glauben, der hat nur nen Exynos 4412.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gut, bei mir ist halt eins Geschäftlich, weil die Kreditkarte Geschäftlich ist. Deswegen past das ganz gut, mal bei deiner Hausbank gewesen? Bist du Student? Arbeiter? Schüler? Hartzer?


 Schüler und laut HP gibt es für das Konto keine kostenlose KK.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Hier ist nen Benchmark Video von vielen:

Sony Xperia Z vs Nexus 4 vs Samsung Galaxy S3 Benchmark Comparison - YouTube


Dort sieht man zum Beispiel wie der RAM und I/O Score bei Antutu deutlich weniger sind als beim XZ. Irgendwo müssen ja die Punktunterschiede herkommen. In der Allgemeinen Performance und bei Spielen dürfte das aber egal sein und alle 4 Geräte (Nexus, XZ, S4, One) sind sicherlich gleichauf. Dort macht wahrscheinlich eher der verwendete Launcher den größten "Performance" Unterschied.

Was überrascht ist der letzte Benchmark, wo das XZ am schlechtesten abschneidet, da wird wohl die Auflösung mitreinzählen, anders ist das nicht zu erklären das selbst das S3 nen höheren Score hat.


----------



## OpaKnoppi (6. April 2013)

Hallo Leute

Könnt ihr mir ne App Sagen mit der ich die zugriffsrechte von anderen apps bestimmen kann 

Sollte bitte kostenlos sein und Handy ist nicht gerootet


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2013)

Rechte und Nicht-Root schließt sich doch aus oder nicht?


----------



## OpaKnoppi (6. April 2013)

Kann ich denn App. Guard 1.1.5 von Chip benutzen

Wenn ich dann die Rechte verändere dann bekomme ich zwar keine Updates aber die apps sind dann n bissl eingesperrt
Gibt es vll noch andere Wege als ne App. Und die nicht so kompliziert sind


----------



## Hardwell (6. April 2013)

Ja den APP guard hab ich auch mal genutzt als ich mein sgs3 noch nicht gerootet hatte. Der is nicht schlecht nur manchmal is die APP abgestürzt und manche apps konnte man nicht kontrollieren.


----------



## Elthy (6. April 2013)

Ich war heute doch in der Stadt und habe mir in nem Vodafone-Shop das XZ und das One im Vergleich angesehen. Beim Saturn hatten sie kein One, ausserdem war das XZ dermaßen gut gegen Diebstal geschützt, dass man es kaum anfassen konnte. Jedenfalls verschmiert das XZ sichtbar schlimmer als das One, aber nicht extrem. Beim Handling kann ich sagen, dass mir das One deutlich besser gefällt, da es sich einem richtig in die Hand legt. Das XZ ist zwar nicht wirklich viel größer, füllt sich aber viel unhandlicher an. Also Sieg fürs One 
Zusätzlich ist mit noch was anderes aufgefallen, beim XZ sieht man im ausgeschalteten Zustand die Schalungen vom Touchscreen sehr stark, was ich ein wenig störend finde. Das trübt ein wenig den Eindruck bei ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm..


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das goole nexus 10 streaming seiten wie kinox abspielen kann?
Was mich noch interessiert ist ob ich einfach die 16GB über einen USB stick erweitern kann, so das ein AVCHD Film über stick abgespielt werden kann?


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Nicht offiziell, da es seit ICS keine offizielle Flash unterstützung mehr gibt. Wenn du allerdings die alte Flash version und einen Browser installierst, ist es noch möglich.
Ja, kannst du.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. April 2013)

Das mit kinox ist sehr wichtig für mich, da ich gerne zum einschlafen alte Serien bzw sitcom sehe. Da ich alles auf DVD habe und nicht über den großen TV sehen möchte wäre es ein wichtiger Punkt für mich.
Kann ich mich jetzt auf deine Aussage verlassen oder könnte es Schwierigkeiten mit neuen Updates geben die das Komplett verhindern?


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Müsste klappen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nicht offiziell, da es seit ICS keine offizielle Flash unterstützung mehr gibt. Wenn du allerdings die alte Flash version und einen Browser installierst, ist es noch möglich.
> Ja, kannst du.


 
Falsch, Flash Player wird nur nicht im play store angeboten, aber unterstützt wird er immer noch. 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Adobe-Flash-Player-Android-App_47084648.html


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. April 2013)

Ich habe es bestellt!
Ich hoffe nur das es die Tage Preislich nicht viel günstiger wird.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2013)

Moto Support schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment gibt es keine Pläne ein Slider-Handy in Europe auf dem Markt zu bringen. Auch werden das Droid 4 und Photon Q 4G nicht in Europa unterstützt. Wenn Sie Support für eins der Modelle brauchen, können Sie sich nur an den Amerikanischen Support und Reparaturwerkstätten wenden.


Warum, warum warum?

Die Dinger existieren doch und sind als "Worldphone" auch für das Europäische Netz geeignet. Sprich man müsste einfach nur einen Container voll machen, zum alten Kontinent schippern und verkaufen. Risiko ~=0.

Aber fix ist er, der Support.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Falsch, Flash Player wird nur nicht im play store angeboten, aber unterstützt wird er immer noch.
> Adobe Flash Player - Android App - Download - CHIP Handy Welt


 
Ne, sorry. Aber leider, stimmt das nicht. Die Offizielle Unterstützung seitens Adobe wurde eingestellt.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum, warum warum?
> 
> Die Dinger existieren doch und sind als "Worldphone" auch für das Europäische Netz geeignet. Sprich man müsste einfach nur einen Container voll machen, zum alten Kontinent schippern und verkaufen. Risiko ~=0.
> 
> Aber fix ist er, der Support.


 
Motorola hat Suppor?  Wusste ich gar nicht. 
Ne, scherz beiseite, irgendwie habe ich das gefühl die wollen das einfach nicht. Frage mich aber auch warum Slider Handys ausgestorben sind, habe erst letzens in irgendeinem Forum (glaub bei XDA) gesehen, wie viele sich eines mit der heutigen Technik kaufen würden.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. April 2013)

Habe gerade eine kostenlose App gefunden (hubi) mit der kann man alles streamen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ne, scherz beiseite, irgendwie habe ich das gefühl die wollen das einfach nicht. Frage mich aber auch warum Slider Handys ausgestorben sind, habe erst letzens in irgendeinem Forum (glaub bei XDA) gesehen, wie viele sich eines mit der heutigen Technik kaufen würden.


Ich mein dass der Markt vielleicht nicht ganz so groß ist weil die Bauform nun mal etwas Breite kostet und SuperSlim unheimlich in ist versteh ich ja noch.
Und wenn Sony überhaupt kein Xperia Pro II und HTC kein One Z bauen dann ist das für mich auch irgendwie akzeptabel keines zu bekommen. Aber Moto baut ja Slider Handys. Sogar für zwei verschiedene LTE-Frequenzbänder.
Und die Entscheidung diese nicht weltweit an zu bieten verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.

QWERTY Keyboard wäre ja auch nicht das Problem wenn es an der Tasta-Beschriftung scheitern sollte.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Warum denn kein Import? Mein erstes Nexus 4 ist auch aus den USA.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2013)

Früher oder später wird es das wohl. Außer im deutschen ebay geht eines günstig weg.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Falsch, Flash Player wird nur nicht im play store angeboten, aber unterstützt wird er immer noch.
> Adobe Flash Player - Android App - Download - CHIP Handy Welt


 
Selber Falsch! Leandros hat 100% recht. Flash Player Unterstützung und die Entwicklung wurde eingestellt (Android). Über Chip bekommt man die *alte* Flashplayer-APK wie es Leandros schon sagte. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Nicht offiziell, da es seit ICS keine offizielle Flash unterstützung mehr gibt. Wenn du allerdings die *alte Flash version* und einen Browser installierst, ist es noch möglich.
> Ja, kannst du.


----------



## Hardwell (8. April 2013)

Warum wurde denn der flash player support eingestellt?


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Ist glaube ich offentsichtlich .. weil Flash ******** ist! 
Und das hat selbst Adobe eingesehen. Sie wollen, nach eigener aussage, auf HTML5 setzen.



			
				Adobe schrieb:
			
		

> Our future work with Flash on mobile devices will be focused on enabling Flash developers to package native apps with Adobe AIR for all the major app stores. We will no longer adapt Flash Player for mobile devices to new browser, OS version or device configurations. Some of our source code licensees may opt to continue working on and releasing their own implementations. We will continue to support the current Android and PlayBook configurations with critical bug fixes and security updates.



Hier sogar das offizielle Statement, das Flash eingestellt ist und Support nicht mehr gewährleistet ist: Flash to Focus on PC Browsing and Mobile Apps; Adobe to More Aggressively Contribute to HTML5 (Adobe Featured Blogs)


----------



## Hardwell (8. April 2013)

Aber man braucht doch jetzt dann ne alternative das die seiten weiter richtig angezeigt werden


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2013)

HTML5


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Siehe meine Edits oben.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. April 2013)

Nur leider unterstützt bisher nur ein kleiner Teil aller Websites HTML5. Vor Allem die ganzen Film- und Spiele-Websites können ohne Flash nicht benutzt werden. Ganz weg kann es einfach noch nicht. Dafür ist zuviel noch Flash.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2013)

.flv Videos öffnen können zig Videoplayer. Dafür braucht es keinen generellen Flash Support im Browser.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> .flv Videos öffnen können zig Videoplayer. Dafür braucht es keinen generellen Flash Support im Browser.


 
So schaut es aus, die einzigen die sich nicht von Playern öffnen lassen sind irgendwie YouTube Videos, aber dafür gibt es ja eine App.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. April 2013)

Ich kann aber auch nicht jedes Video, dass ich mal auf so ner Seite sehen will, erst runterladen. Zieht auch an den Nerven.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Musst du doch nicht runterladen, wird genauso gestreamt wie mit flash.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. April 2013)

Stimmt, kommt man ja in die Playerauswahl... Ach, hau doch ab.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Stimmt, kommt man ja in die Playerauswahl... Ach, hau doch ab.


 
HeHe. Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

Ma wieder bissl am rum meckern  
Ist aber Lesenswert!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-auf-android-5-0-zum-release.html#post5168762


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. April 2013)

Ach ja, Leandri, schau mal was ich gefunden hab:

AnandTech | Qualcomm's Next-Gen Krait 400 & Krait 300 Announced in Snapdragon 800 & 600 SoCs

Soviel zu "Der APQ8046T ist nur ein APQ8046 mit mehr Takt". 



			
				Anandtech schrieb:
			
		

> In usual Qualcomm fashion, we're missing good depth on exactly what these new revisions deliver. This is one area where Qualcomm really needs to emulate Intel: we know more about Haswell than we do about the original Krait.
> 
> That being said, here's what we do know. Krait 300 is still built on TSMC's 28nm LP process, just like the original Krait. The pipeline remains unchanged, but Qualcomm is able to squeeze out higher clocks out of the core. It's unclear whether we're simply talking about voltage scaling or a combination of that and improvements to timing, yields and layout. Whereas the current Krait core tops out at around 1.5GHz, Krait 300 will run at up to 1.9GHz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

Ist halt immer noch ein Krait 300 mit höherem Takt. Klar, Floating Point Op und JS performance ist besser, auch gibt nu precaching, ist aber alles nichts wildes. Solltes du aber im Alltag / Benchmark (vllt bei Sunspider. yo, Whoosa? Hast du net nen One?) nicht großartig merken.
Das die Akku Laufzeit besser geworden ist hatte ich geahnt, da die Akku Laufzeit beim One verdammt gut ist, im gegensatz zum Nexus 4.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. April 2013)

Das hab ich auch schon gelesen, mit der Akkulaufzeit. 5 Stunden Display On ohne Stromspar oder sonstiges ist schon ne Hausnummer. Kann ich fast nicht glauben.


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

An 3 - 4h (wenn ich einen auf Stromsparer mache komm ich auch noch höher) komm ich auch, aber das One kommt halt nochmal bissl höher.


Ach ja, Breaking News: Der neue Play Store kommt Heute. 

http://officialandroid.blogspot.de/2013/04/a-fresh-new-look-for-google-play.html


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. April 2013)

Raten die Wetterapps eigentlich nur?
Gestern hab ich ein paar durchprobiert, jede zeigte was anderes an Und damit meine ich nicht die Vorhersage.

Am nächsten dran war 1Weather.


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2013)

Must halt mal schauen wo die reale Wetterstation liegt die man deinem Standort zugeordnet hat. Die kann auch mal 50km weit weg sein.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. April 2013)

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse. Ich hab ein Problem, bei welchem mir bisher noch niemand sagen kontne woran es liegt. Ich möchte ein sh-script im updater-script meiner ROM ausführen lassen. Und zwar fügt dieses Script ans Ende der build.prop ein paar Zeilen an, damit die Sony Bravia Engine funzt. Jedoch führt sich das Script ums verrecken nicht aus und ich weiß nicht wieso.

So sieht der Teil im updater-script aus:


```
package_extract_dir("scripts/bravia", "/tmp");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/bravia.sh");
run_program("/tmp/bravia.sh");
```

Und das ist die Fehlermeldung:


```
Extract: /tmp/bravia.sh
about to run program [/tmp/bravia.sh] with 1 args
run_program: execv failed: Permission denied
run_program: child exited with status 1
```

Hab auch testweise mal der build.prop die Rechte 777 gegeben, also...


```
package_extract_dir("scripts/bravia", "/tmp");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/bravia.sh");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/build.prop");
run_program("/tmp/bravia.sh");
```

...brachte aber natürlich das gleiche Ergebnis. So langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Viel interessanter ist vor allem, dass ein anderes Script, welches den Modellnamen in der build.prop von "HTC Sensation" nach "HTC Sensation XE" perfekt funktioniert. Rechte bei diesem Script sind die Gleichen, 777. Ist also praktisch der gleiche Vorgang, nur dass da statt "bravia" "modelxe" steht.

Weiß einer von euch da vielleicht weiter?

mfg Marcel


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. April 2013)

4 Km weit weg ist die nächste Wetterstation.


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, das es mit dem selben script funktioniert außer wenn du Text änderst, da muss ein anderer Fehler vorliegen. Post mal das sh script.


PS: Der neue Play Store: http://www.mediafire.com/?h669cym6yzp1fth


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. April 2013)

bravia.sh:


```
#!/sbin/sh

cat /system/build.prop > /system/build.prop1
echo -e "\n\n" >> /system/build.prop1
echo -e "#Bravia Engine Service\n" >> /system/build.prop1
echo -e "ro.service.swiqi.supported=true\n" >> /system/build.prop1
echo -e "persist.service.swiqi.enable=1\n" >> /system/build.prop1
rm /system/build.prop
mv /system/build.prop1 /system/build.prop
```

modelxe.sh:


```
#!/sbin/sh

sed -i '/ro.product.model/s/Z710e/XE with Beats Audio Z715e/g' /system/build.prop
sed -i '/ro.aa.modelid/s/PG5813000/PG5813001/g' /system/build.prop
```

Happy shit, was?


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

Und bravia funktioniert nicht, modelxe jedoch? Warum nutzt du dann den stream editor nicht auch im bravia script?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. April 2013)

Weil ich mit dem Stream Editor nicht umgehen kann. Hab das modelxe-Script nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

Galileo Computing :: Shell-Programmierung – 12 Der Stream-Editor sed


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. April 2013)

Ich versuchs mal. Wenns klappt, bin ich schon echt begeistert.


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2013)

Sonst fragste nochmal, dann gebe ich dir liebend gerne Hilfestellung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. April 2013)

Jetzt kann ich endlich Musik kaufen im Playstore, fehlt nur noch eine brauchbare Bezahlmethode


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich endlich Musik kaufen im Playstore, fehlt nur noch eine brauchbare Bezahlmethode


 
HaHa. 
Ich warte auch immer noch auf die Karten und vorallem das man Apps giften bzw verlosen kann, das gabs immer bei iOS Apps und wäre total geil auch bei Android.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. April 2013)

Leandros, ich glaub, ich hab den Fehler im Bravia-Script gefunden. In der ersten Zeile der bravia.sh stand nicht, wie von mir erst geschrieben,...


```
#!/sbin/sh
```

...sondern...


```
#!/system/bin/sh
```

Aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt, an dem das Script ausgeführt wird, ist bisher nur alles auf /system geschrieben worden. Der CHMOD, die Symlinks etc sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht gelaufen. Dementsprechend hatte die Datei "/system/bin/sh" noch gar keine Rechte, was auch die Meldung "*child* exited" erklären würde. Und deshalb hat das modelxe.sh-Script auch funktioniert, weil das auf die sh in /sbin zugegriffen hat. Mein Gott, auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2013)

Ich habe es mir fast gedacht, hatte aber die Scripte die du geposted hast auch daraufhin kontrolliert, allerdings hast du sie richtig hier hin geschrieben aber scheinbar nicht in der ROM. Tja, so ist das manchmal.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2013)

Hat sich hier nicht mal irgendjemand über Fullscreen in Chrome Mobile beschwert? Ist ab Heute mit der neusten Beta möglich. 


Changelog: 



> The Chrome Team is happy to announce the promotion of Chrome 27 to the Beta channel for Android. Chrome 27.0.1453.49 contains a number of great new updates including:
> 
> Fullscreen on phones - Scroll down the page and the toolbar will disappear.
> Simpler searching - Searching from the omnibox will keep your search query visible in the omnibox, making it easier to edit, and show more on your search result page.
> ...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. April 2013)

Wieso beschweren? Ich finds top!  Nur das Long press back könnte sich mit meinem "Kill active activity" beißen. Muss ich testen, obs klappt.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2013)

Das long press back wird auch nur auf Tablets funktionieren. 
Da gibt es nämlich einen dedizierten "Back" Button für den Browser.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. April 2013)

Ja, dann ist gut.


----------



## JPW (11. April 2013)

Ich hab die Beta noch nicht, aber ich benutze Chrome und ein Fullscreen Modus hat mir immer gefehlt. 
Auch wenn man eigentlich genügend Platz hat, finde ich Fullscreen sinnvoll. 

Allerdings sollte es eine Funktion zum Abschalten geben, dann kannst du dich auch nicht beschweren.


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2013)

WTF. Vergleicht mal das icon meiner App (Online Radio), mit dem Icon von SpiritFM ...

SpiritFM: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mikersmicros.fm_unlock
Online Radio: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.arvidg.onlineradio


----------



## Papzt (11. April 2013)

Tja da hast du wohl kopiert


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2013)

Meine App war leider eher da...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. April 2013)

Für mich sehen die aber nicht besonders ähnlich aus? Oder haben die das geändert?

btw.  
Ich hab mir ein Dock für meine S2 geholt hab aber CM 10.1 und bekomme jetzt keinen Sound aus über das Dock. Wisst ihr bescheid wie man das machen kann? 

Hier der Link zu dem Teil:
http://www.amazon.de/KFZ-Halterung-...=8-2&keywords=Samsung+Galaxy+S2+autohalterung


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2013)

Nöö, das ist doch fast 1:1 mein Icon nur in die länge gezogen und etwas andere Farben ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. April 2013)

Na seh ich da leichte Appleangewohnheiten? Hast ein Gaschmacksmusterpatent dann verklag ihn doch....
Find die sehen sich so ähnlich wie jedes analoge Radio oder das Iphone5 mit dem Galaxy S4(Nach Applemaßstab ne 1zu1 Kopie).


----------



## Elthy (12. April 2013)

Weiß jemand ob Hüllen von "Mumbi" (wie diese) was taugen? Die original Hülle von HTC soll ziemlicher Schrott sein...


----------



## GoZoU (12. April 2013)

Meine Freundin hat mit diesen Hüllen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Vorne war das Handy tiptop, aber an den Seiten hatte sie Kratzer durch kleine Dreckpartikel, die sich in die Spalte zwischen Handy und Hülle setzten. Ich habe mir für das One wieder einen fitbag bestellt, der hat auch schon die letzten Jahre gute Dienste geleistet. Zusammen mit einer Displayschutzfolie hatte ich so noch nie Probleme.


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2013)

Ich bin wieder da.


----------



## Leandros (12. April 2013)

Alter. Gott sei Dank man. 
Ich habe mich schon gefragt was ist, als du Gesperrt worden bist.

Was soll ich nur ohne meinen Lieblingsflamer machen? 


@Mumbi: Ich halte von den dingern nicht viel, allerdings muss man sagen, für den Preis sind sie in Ordnung. Allerdings nicht mehr als in Ordnung.


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2013)

Erster Beitrag hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...malen-allround-eigenschaften.html#post5159539 ist Schuld.
Aber scheinbar ist ihnen jetzt ihrer eignen Regeln egal.

Mehr sage ich hier nicht dazu, ich will nicht wieder so enden.

Flame ich wirklich so extrem?


Achja Galaxy Mega, die nächsten Samsung Smartphones.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> HaHa.
> Ich warte auch immer noch auf die Karten und vorallem das man Apps giften bzw verlosen kann, das gabs immer bei iOS Apps und wäre total geil auch bei Android.


 
Seit dem 4.Q 2012 gibt es play cards aber nur in USA. Werte sind 15,25,50$ aber wann das mal nach Deutschland kommt, bleibt ungewiss. Der neue Google play store ist cool.


----------



## Leandros (12. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Erster Beitrag hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...malen-allround-eigenschaften.html#post5159539 ist Schuld.
> Aber scheinbar ist ihnen jetzt ihrer eignen Regeln egal.
> 
> Mehr sage ich hier nicht dazu, ich will nicht wieder so enden.
> ...



HaHa. Bob. 
Nein, du flamst nicht schlimm. Du bist halt irgendwie wie ich, du vertrittst deine Meinung halt bis zum Tod, da kommen manche eben nicht mit klar.





turbosnake schrieb:


> Achja Galaxy Mega, die nächsten Samsung Smartphones.


Och hör bloss auf, Note / Note II geht ja noch mit 5" bzw 5.5". Aber mehr als 6"? Das ist doch Krank. Kannst doch gleich mit nem Nexus 7 Telefonieren (gibt übrigenst ein paar typen die das mal getestet haben, gabs tolle posts auf Reddit drübber, wie idiotisch sie angeguck worden sind ).





> Seit dem 4.Q 2012 gibt es play cards aber nur in USA. Werte sind 15,25,50$ aber wann das mal nach Deutschland kommt, bleibt ungewiss. Der neue Google play store ist cool.



Die Karten gibt es nicht nur in USA, sind mitlerweile auch in UK angekommen. So, vor 1 - 2 Monaten. Und ja, ich weiss das es ungewiss ist wann sie hier her kommen, kann jedoch nicht mehr lange dauern, da die Deutsche Redeem Seite schon länger Online ist. 
Beim neuen Play Store bin ich nicht so sicher, ist nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter.


Ist bei euch unter Categories was (also erste Seite, direkt nach dem öffnen)? Bei mir ist das im Play Store vollkommen leer ...


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2013)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, denm mit meiner Meinung habe ich keine Probleme.

Ich glaube nicht das die Megas fürs telefonieren am Ohr entwickelt sind, ich tippte da eher auf ein Headset.
Aber ich halte es für nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

btw ich frage mich was wir hier sehen werden:https://developers.google.com/events/io/
Gibt ja ein paar Sachen, die es sein könnten.
Und ich habe mit einem Mini vs 7 Vergleich angefangen, ist gar nicht so einfach.
Ich will mich ja an die Fakten halten, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> btw ich frage mich was wir hier sehen werden:https://developers.google.com/events/io/



**** YOU! 
Ich habe kein Ticket bekommen, scheiss Google Checkout


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

Wie so sollte ich das tun? 
Mehr als ein Stream, werde ich mir auch nicht anschaue können.


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie so sollte ich das tun?
> Mehr als ein Stream, werde ich mir auch nicht anschaue können.



Habe letztes Jahr schon keine Karte bekommen und dieses Jahr auch nicht. Das frustet. 
Naja, bin trotzdem gespannt drauf was man so sehen wird. 

Meine Tipps: 


Refreshed Nexus 7
Nächste Android iteration (ob es nun 4.3 oder 5.0 ist ja wurscht)
Mehr von Glass (wobei man eig schon fast alles gesehen hat und weiss )


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

Halte ich für wahrscheinlich.

Aber hast du schon mitbekommen, das wir das können:Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - So geht's.
Wär doch mal was um die Qualität zu erhöhen.


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Ja, habe ich mitbekommen. Bin ich aber zu faul für. ^_^


----------



## Klarostorix (13. April 2013)

Ich warte auch schon lange auf diese blöden Gutschein-Karten...


----------



## GTA 3 (13. April 2013)

Wann kommt endlich Android 4.2.2 für das S3 ?!


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Wenn die Affen bei Samsung fertig sind mit "Coden".


----------



## Elthy (13. April 2013)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat mit diesen Hüllen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Vorne war das Handy tiptop, aber an den Seiten hatte sie Kratzer durch kleine Dreckpartikel, die sich in die Spalte zwischen Handy und Hülle setzten. Ich habe mir für das One wieder einen fitbag bestellt, der hat auch schon die letzten Jahre gute Dienste geleistet. Zusammen mit einer Displayschutzfolie hatte ich so noch nie Probleme.


 
Leider muss man das Handy zur Bedinung aus diesen Hüllen herausnehmen, was leider nicht sehr effektiv ist, falls einem das Handy mal aus der Hand fällt. Hat hier jemand noch Erfahrungen mit Handyhüllen gemacht, die (wie diese) immer das Handy schützen? 600€ durch eine Unachtsamkeit zu verliehren wäre schon sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. April 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, installier einfach cm10.1, du willst nie wieder Samsung fw  @ GTA3


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, installier einfach cm10.1, du willst nie wieder Samsung fw  @ GTA3


 
Leider sind die CMs für Samsung Handys nicht wirklich sehr gut, weil Samsung ein Arschloch ist und den Source Code für die Hardware nicht raussrücken.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. April 2013)

Ich bin ja kein dev, aber für meine Ansprüche und die der meisten Leute reichts wahrscheinlich  ich hab gehört das es da mit dem UKW radio Probleme gab mit Samsung, aber jetzt funktioniert ja spirit FM. Und es gibt ja auch noch den 4.2.1 Samsung leak, ist auch cool (hatte das mal geflasht).


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Es geht dabei leider nicht nur um die Developer. Die CMs (bzw alle nicht TouchWiz ROMs) sind messbar instabiler und weniger Performant als die TouchShiz ROMs. Traurig aber Wahr.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. April 2013)

In der Praxis habe ich so was noch nicht bemerkt, du wirst es wissen. Das mit der performance, ich erreiche zB. mit antutu und cm10.1 wesentlich mehr Punkte als mit stock fw. Spiele laufen zumindest nach Gefühl gleich flüssig. Allerdings habe ich mit einem anderen Kernel (yank555) eine (natürlich gefühlt) bessere performance (ohne oc) erreicht. Natürlich ist das alles subjektiv. Und dem schlechtem verhalten gegenüber den cm devs haben sie sich meiner Meinung nach ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, da auf dem s4 kein cm kommt. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, das dadurch manche Leute vor dem Kauf eines S4 zurückschrecken, es werden nicht viele sein, aber inzwischen haben custom Roms/rooten sich schon weit verbreitet. Musste gestern erst einem Freund cm9 auf sein Galaxy ace machen. Und solang eine custom Rom Vorteile bietet, werde ich keine stock Flashen. Auf dem ace läuft cm9 sehr flüssig, die stock fw ist dagegen so dynamisch wie ein Stein. Am Montag bekommen ich dann ein HTC evo 3d zum rooten und ne neue fw flashen... Hab schon ein paar tutorials gesehen, ich glaub das wird nicht leicht


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Das kein CM für das S4 kommt ist auch Bullshit. Es wird nicht von den Offiziellen Team Hacksung jungs kommen (da sie ja sich den Samsung Phones abgewendet haben), irgendjemand wird CM aber trotzdem portieren.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. April 2013)

Ob CM oder nicht, ich werde mir das S4 sowieso nicht kaufen. Mal abgesehen davon ob dieser "irgendjemand" das auch so macht, das es gut läuft (wobei ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Custom Roms gemacht habe). Ich wollte dich aber mal fragen, mit was für custom roms, bzw. welcher custom rom die highscores in antutu aufgestellt werden, speziell beim s3? Weil ich hab diesbezüglich nichts gefunden, oder bin zu blöd


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe mir mal einen Benchmark ROM gebastelt, war im prinzip eine total runtergestrippte ROM wo nur die wichtigen Dienste noch drauf waren und liefen, der rest war nicht mehr drauf. War ziemlich Arbeit.  (und hat gar nicht mal so extrem viel gebracht, waren nur ein paar Prozent).


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. April 2013)

Naja, eigentlich brauch ich sowas ja nicht, das handy muss ja im alltag normal funktionieren und soll nicht verdammt heiss werden  Ich hab mit oc auf 1.6 ghz und cm10.1 schon ein note 2 geschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2013)

Hallo leute bin root etc neuling kann mir entweder jmd die grundsachen erklären oder mal nen link posten oder so
Wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Rooten ist im prinzip nur das erlangen von Admin rechten. 
Die Fragen an dich, wofür brauchst du es? Was hast du vor? 
Welches device?


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2013)

Also ich hatte shconma nen thread offen aber wollte mich doch etwas genauer informieren und ja ich kann mich halt immer noch nicht entscheiden ob ich mein s2 rooten soll oder nicht wegen der garantie


----------



## Jahai (13. April 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte shconma nen thread offen aber wollte mich doch etwas genauer informieren und ja ich kann mich halt immer noch nicht entscheiden ob ich mein s2 rooten soll oder nicht wegen der garantie



Deswegen ja die Frage an dich: brauchst du etwas was du ohne Rootrechte nicht kannst?
Wenn du die rootrechte nicht brauchst, warum willst du sie haben?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2013)

Du hast noch ein S2 mit Garantie? ^^ 

Rooten ist kinderleicht beim S2, einfach mit Odin nen rootkernel draufspielen, empfehlen kann ich Siyah. Wenn du deine Garantie behalten willst nimmst ein Rootkernel der auf den Samsungkernel basiert (CF-Root glaube).


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du hast noch ein S2 mit Garantie? ^^


 
Es ist Samsung, die Verkaufen immer noch das S2 für um die 300€+. Abzocke Pur meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Falls sich jemand unbedingt FB Home antun will:
Facebook Home Ported to all Android Devices – xda-developers


----------



## Jahai (13. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Es ist Samsung, die Verkaufen immer noch das S2 für um die 300€+. Abzocke Pur meiner Meinung nach.



Im Vergleich zum Nexus 4 auf jeden Fall!


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2013)

Ich hab mein samsung s2 für 250€ gekauft


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Nexus 4 auf jeden Fall!


 
Im Vergleich zum Nexus 4 ist irgendwie jedes Telefon Abzocke. 





Olstyle schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand unbedingt FB Home antun will:
> Facebook Home Ported to all Android Devices – xda-developers


 
Dafür muss man doch Sadomasochistisch veranlagt sein, oder?


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Deswegen ja die Frage an dich: brauchst du etwas was du ohne Rootrechte nicht kannst?
> Wenn du die rootrechte nicht brauchst, warum willst du sie haben?



Also ich will meine cpu frei übertakten können oder verlangsamen zum stromsparen. Ich möchte in manchen spielen bisschen cheaten   und würde gerne auch andere sachen machen falls ich irgendwann weis wie.


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Hast du ein S2 oder S2 Plus?


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2013)

Ich hab ein samsung galaxy s2 vor einem monat für 250€ nagelneu erworben und benutze es


----------



## GoZoU (13. April 2013)

Hast du ein I9100 oder I9100G?


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2013)

Also ich habe ein gt-9100


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Hast du ein I9100 oder I9100G?


 
Ach Stimmt. Die Unterteilung gab es ja auch noch. 

@Meik: [INDEX of GUIDES/TUTORIALS] SGS2 GT-I9100 [Updated: 06/09/2012] - xda-developers und [01/04] INDEX of ROMs [Android Development Forum] - xda-developers


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2013)

Danke werd ich mir heut abend mal durchlesen
Was war nochmal der unterschied zwischen dem gt-i9100 und dem gt-i9100g


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Die CPU und GPU.


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2013)

Hab grad drüber gelesen. War irgendwie dumm von samsung das die des g-modell rauagebracht haben naja zum glück habe ich es nicht


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Ja, ist halt ein Downgrade.


----------



## Jahai (13. April 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hab grad drüber gelesen. War irgendwie dumm von samsung das die des g-modell rauagebracht haben naja zum glück habe ich es nicht



Kam das damals nicht raus, weil sie den Exynos Chipsatz nicht mehr herstellen wollten?


----------



## meik19081999 (13. April 2013)

Also ich hab gerade gelesen das die des rausgebracht haben weil die nachfrage für das s2 gros war und sie mehr nachschub brauchten und weil sie ja nicht genügen chips produzieren konntet für das s2


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Kam das damals nicht raus, weil sie den Exynos Chipsatz nicht mehr herstellen wollten?


 
Weil es ihnen auf dauer zu Teuer geworden ist und die OMAPs günstiger waren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, ist halt ein Downgrade.


 
Eigentlich nicht, von der Leistung eigentlich identisch. Der witz ist, das damals alle geheult haben das das G-Modell ja so ein schlechten Customrom Support hat. Mittlerweile hat das G-Modell bessere und stabilere Customroms als das Non-G Modell


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, von der Leistung eigentlich identisch. Der witz ist, das damals alle geheult haben das das G-Modell ja so ein schlechten Customrom Support hat. Mittlerweile hat das G-Modell bessere und stabilere Customroms als das Non-G Modell


 
Doch, ist ein Downgrade. Wenn auch einer den man im Täglichen gebrauch nicht wirklich merkt, aber es ist einer und sowas ist unverschämt.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

Genauso das S2+, das eher ein S2- ist.
Irgendwie mag ich Samsung nicht.


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2013)

Das G-Modell ist definitv schlechter von der Leistung her.
Direktes Duell: Performance & Benchmarks - Test: Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 gegen Galaxy S2 i9100G - CHIP Handy Welt
Vergleich: Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 gegen i9100G | CHIP - YouTube


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Genauso das S2+, das eher ein S2- ist.
> Irgendwie mag ich Samsung nicht.


 
Oder das S3 Mini, wo alle denken das wäre ein S3 nur kleiner, und nicht mit halb so guter Hardware ...


----------



## cabtronic (13. April 2013)

Endlich Jelly Jean auf meinem Razr Maxx, wusste gar nicht wie das Ding rennen kann


----------



## Papzt (14. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Oder das S3 Mini, wo alle denken das wäre ein S3 nur kleiner, und nicht mit halb so guter Hardware ...


 
Design vom S3, Hardware vom S2, Display und Größe des S....:ugyl:


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2013)

Hm? Das S2 hat bessere Hardware


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2013)

Ne, sind ziemlich gleichauf.

Edit: Alter. Google API access ist ja richtig Teuer. WTF.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2013)

Leistungstechnisch ja, aber das ist ja nicht alles! Kamera, Akku und co sind beim S2 besser. 

Siehe hier: 

Vergleich Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 16GB vs. Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini - Neun Gründe für Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 16GB - VERSUS IO


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2013)

Gut, ok. Das stimmt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. April 2013)

Versusio ist eh der letzte Dreck. Vergleicht mal HTC One X mit HTC One XL.


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2013)

Naja, das One XL ist halt ein One X mit LTE unterstützung (da der Tegra 3 nur leider kein LTE kann, ist halt ein Snapdragon S4 stattdessen drin, ist aber ähnlich von der Performance her).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2013)

Ja die Seite hat nicht immer recht, aber die Daten stimmen ja soweit. Das Mini würde ich keinem S2 vorziehen!


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2013)

Ich würde beide nicht kaufen.


----------



## Abufaso (14. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich würde beide nicht kaufen.



Nexus ftw?


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Nexus ftw?


 
Aber Hallo!


----------



## Elthy (15. April 2013)

Langsam werde ich sauer auf HTC. Ich habe mich vor 3 Wochen damit abgefunden, bis heute auf das One in schwarz warten zu müssen. Ich habe es bei Saturn vorbestellt, dort stand wochenlang als Datum 15.4. Jetzt steht da auf einmal 30.4 und ich kann noch länger warten. Da soll sich HTC mal nicht über schlechte Quartalszahlen wundern, wer nichts verkauft macht auch kein Geld. Was meint ihr, kann ich bei Saturn Rabatt wegen der langen Wartezeit aushandeln?


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2013)

Liegt nicht an HTC, sondern an Saturn.
Wenn du so blöd bist (sorry, aber ist so) bei Saturn einzukaufen bist du selber schuld.


----------



## Elthy (15. April 2013)

Dann zeig mir mal nen anderen Laden, der das HTC One in schwarz verfügbar hat...


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. April 2013)

HTC One 32GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Keiner


----------



## Elthy (15. April 2013)

Bingo. Also wird es wohl kaum die Schuld von Saturn sein, sondern irgendwas in der Fertigung von HTC läuft schief...


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2013)

Hmm. Stimmt. 
Dann muss ich vielmals um Entschuldigung bitten.


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2013)

Auf ebay stehen welche.
Machen aber nicht den Eindruck als ob die für mehr als die UVP weggehen.

Und die Telekom 'verbessert; ihrer Tarife 
Entwicklungsland Deutschland.


----------



## Klarostorix (15. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und die Telekom 'verbessert; ihrer Tarife
> Entwicklungsland Deutschland.


 
Ich habs vorhin auch gelesen... Die Preise sind wahrlich eine Frechheit, vor allem wenn man unsere Tarife mit den Ösis vergleicht


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich habs vorhin auch gelesen... Die Preise sind wahrlich eine Frechheit, vor allem wenn man unsere Tarife mit den Ösis vergleicht


 
Frechheit ist noch untertrieben ...


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2013)

Bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2013)

Ich werf mal einen Ösi-Tarif in den Raum:
1000 Freiminuten, 1000 SMS, unbegrenzt Internet (ab 1GB wird gedrosselt), 6TV Sender Gratis => 7€

Was ist der günstigste Tarif der deutschen Telekom?
100 Freiminuten, 40 SMS, unbegrenzt Internet (ab 200MB wird gedrosselt) => 18€ (die ersten 12 Monate, danach 20€)


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2013)

Da ist keiner  mit unbegrenzt Internet dabei,
Ich habe 100 Freiminuten, 100 SMS, Internet (ab 500 MB wird gedrosselt),  => ca. 7€
Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.
Ich hätte gerne mal einen Tarif wo sowas wie Spotify oÄ nicht zum Volumen zählt.


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2013)

Tarif


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne mal einen Tarif wo sowas wie Spotify oÄ nicht zum Volumen zählt.


 
Gibts nur bei der Deutschen Telekom *Hust* Die noch nie etwas von Netzneutralität gehört hat *Hust*.

Ich habe 120 Min, 120 SMS, 1,2 GB Internet => ca. 21€.
Vaderfone Netz. Keine Vertragslaufzeit!!! Jederzeit kündbar.


Ich hätte gerne, 1000 Min, 1000 SMS, Unbegrenzt LTE Internet (ohne Drosselung, wirklich Unlimited) => ca. 35€ 
Sind so die Standard Tarife im Ami-Land.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. April 2013)

<-- 1000 Min, 1000 SMS und 3GB + Unlimiert nach Drossel = 17€ xD


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2013)

Wo? Welches Netz?


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. April 2013)

Eins was dir nix bringt da in Österreich


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2013)

Fuuuuuuu! Ich verfluche euch Österreicher!
Wird Zeit das ihr mal wieder erobert werdet.


----------



## cabtronic (15. April 2013)

Aber diesmal kommen die Türken von der anderen Seite


----------



## Whoosaa (15. April 2013)

Ich verkaufe mein heiß geliebtes HTC Desire HD.  eBay-Link auf Anfrage, falls jemand Interesse hat. Leider verbieten die "Forenregeln", dass man hier eBay-Links postet, weil ansonsten.. keine Ahnung, irgendnen Scheiß.


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2013)

Im Luxx dürftest du das.
Die haben ein Extra Unterforum für  sowas.


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

Wie viele Reddit Apps es einfach gibt... Euer Favorit?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal AOKP rübergezogen.
Finds momentan noch sehr verwirrend ...


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

Gestern gab jb-mr1 milestone 1, hast den? Was findest verwirrend?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Ne ich hab den Build genommen: 
Ich finde verwirrend das viele Apps von Cyanogenmod fehlen: So etwas wie der Dateimanager, Musikplayer und so die allgemeine Haptik ist etwas anders 
Ich sags mal so ich hab jetzt jede menge zum ausprobieren bzw. untermenüs erforschen


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2013)

Kommt in Zukunft häufiger:Android-ROM: AOKP erhöht die Release-Frequenz - Golem.de und das X Phone kommt wohl mit Vanilla :Mobilfunk: Erstes Google-Motorola-Smartphone kommt mit Stock-Android - Golem.de

Klingt gut, aber wie groß wird wohl das Display?
Ich tippe mal auf 4,7", da imho 4,3 etwas klein sind.


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kommt in Zukunft häufiger:Android-ROM: AOKP erhöht die Release-Frequenz - Golem.de


 
Musste mir nicht sagen, ich code an dem Viech. 
(Gut, aktuell nicht, aber das liegt daran das ich grade ziemliche Probleme habe AOKP compiled zu bekommen, irgendwas ist broken).


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Wie läuft das Updaten bei AOKP kann man das auch innerhalb des Roms machen? Und kann ich das einfach mit CWM Recovery updaten?


Edit: Fail! Ich hätte wohl genauer beim Datum gucken sollen  Ich hab das älteste Build runtergeladen ...


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

HaHa. Nice. Einfach Milestone 1 rüberbügeln. Wipe recommended, aber nicht nötig.


http://aokp.co/


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Ich muss mich aber erstmal wieder an 4.1 gewöhnen  Hatte die ganze Zeit CM10.1 Nightly drauf. Du sitzt ja direkt an der Quelle weißte wann 4.2.2 rankommt?


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

Hä? Welches Gerät? Wir sind eig. überall auf jb-mr1.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Sry habs gerade geflasht und gemerkt... btw Galaxy S2 I9100
Jetzt hab ich noch nen komischen 
android.process.acore wurde beendet Fehler , weißte da vllt. was? 
Reicht es wenn ich neue gapps flashe oder muss ich doch factory reset?


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

Reset.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Nicht gerade der beste Start  Na was solls: Für ein konfigurierbares Custom Rom nehme ich sowas auf mich


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

Backup machen und fertig. Bist du von einer anderen ROM ohne Reset gekommen? Das geht in 99.9999% aller Fälle schief, in den anderen, sind die ROMs einfach extrem ähnlich.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Komischerweise hab ich wirklich alles resettet dann das alte build draufgezogen und jetzt halt versucht das 4.2.2 dingens draufzutun


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

Zwischen den Builds sind zu große Unterschiede.


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2013)

Das ich dir nichts über AOKP sagen muss, sollte klar sein.
Aber hier lesen auch noch andere mit.


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

Wollt dich ja nur ein bissl trollen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2013)

War mir irgendwie klar.
Ich haben will mein Traum Phone.
Wann? Wohl nie. 
Zu hohe Anforderungen an die Specs.


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. April 2013)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Strahlungs-Thematik bei Smartphones, schützt ihr euch davor? Weil die Strahlung soll ja krebserregend sein. Wenn überhaupt, kommen die Folgen ja erst in 30-40 Jahren.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2013)

Mein Elektronik Prof hat da Jahre lang für E-Plus dran geforscht. "Ergebnis": Einen "nicht verstrahlt" Zustand kann man dank der Masten an jeder Ecke garnicht erreichen. Was das Handy in der eigenen Tasche dagegen versendet ist lächerlich wenig.

Deswegen sind auch keine brauchbaren Studien über das Thema möglich.

Sprich vielleicht ist unser aller Krebsgefahr durch die Handynetze etwas höher, aber was dagegen tun kann man nicht wirklich.


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. April 2013)

Danke, ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, das diese ganzen Anti-Strahlungshüllen Geldmacherei sind. Ich mach nur Nachts das Handy aus, da ich es sowieso nicht brauche. Manche Leute behaupten auch durch Strahlung Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen, das ist wahrscheinlich ein Placebo, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2013)

Meist sind das dann die besorgten Anwohner die eine Antenne auf dem Dach haben. Nur kapieren die nicht dass man genau unter der Antenne am wenigsten Strahlen ab bekommt(unabhängig davon ob sie nun gefährlich sein sind oder nicht).

Eine Hülle die die Strahlung des Handys dämpft würde nur die Verbindung behindern und als Gegenmaßnahme erhöht(!) Das Telefon die Sendeleistung...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Wieder mal ne aokp Frage wo Google nichts aus spuckt wie kann man die Schriftgröße verkleinern


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. April 2013)

Danke Oldstyle. Das muss ich mal meinen Anti-Strahlungs Freunden erzählen  Ich Strahl mal in Ruhe weiter.


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2013)

Wir senden eh dauerhaft Licht in Form von Infrarot aus.
Auch bekannt als wärme.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Hat sich erledigt anderes Problem: ist audio Umleitung auf das Dock unterstützt?


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. April 2013)

Testen ?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. April 2013)

Vllt gibts ja nen geheimtrick oder ne versteckte Option


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2013)

Ja, gibt es. Musst du mal im ROMControl suchen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. April 2013)

Hier stand mist :O


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. April 2013)

Hallo, was habt ihr eig als Androidmarkets neben dem Play Store in Verwendung?


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2013)

Normal keine, manchmal gibts aber im Amazon Store gute Angebote, daher habe ich ihn noch drauf. Kann ihn allerdings nicht leiden.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. April 2013)

Hatte mal den Amazon Store ... der war mir aber vom Design her zu dunkel und sehr unübersichtlich!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2013)

Amazon Appstore mit US-Account, da es dort schon lange jeden Tag eine App kostenlos gibt. Mittlerweile hat sich echt eine beachtliche Menge Apps dort angesammelt   
Allerdings ist er sehr träge. Für was anderes nutze ich ihn nicht!


Edit: Hab mal nachgesehen, mittlerweile sinds 734 Apps die eigentlich was kosten für Lau  

Also schon über 2 Jahre am sammeln, wie die Zeit vergeht!


----------



## Elthy (18. April 2013)

Kann man auf Android Dateien richtig downloaden? Wenn ich z.B ein Lied auf Youtube finde und es bei Mediafire oder Soundcloud runterlade, ist es dann dauerhaft im Speicher? Bei Apple geht sowas ja nicht...

PS: Falls es funktioniert, kann ich die Datei auch umbenennen und direkt im Musikplayer verwenden?


----------



## Jahai (18. April 2013)

Elthy schrieb:


> Kann man auf Android Dateien richtig downloaden? Wenn ich z.B ein Lied auf Youtube finde und es bei Mediafire oder Soundcloud runterlade, ist es dann dauerhaft im Speicher? Bei Apple geht sowas ja nicht...
> 
> PS: Falls es funktioniert, kann ich die Datei auch umbenennen und direkt im Musikplayer verwenden?



Ja ist alles möglich.


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2013)

Das war schnell beantwortet.


----------



## Jahai (18. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das war schnell beantwortet.



War nur zufall das ich gerade per handy geguckt habe


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> War nur zufall das ich gerade per handy geguckt habe


 
Kenn ich, geht mir manchmal ähnlich.


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> War nur zufall das ich gerade per handy geguckt habe


 
Kenn ich, geht mir manchmal ähnlich.


----------



## Franzl (19. April 2013)

Hey Leute,
1.kurze Frage. Ist eig die Akku Problematik beim S2 mit JB mit einem neuem Kernel (z.B. Speedmod) bereits gelöst oder muss ich dann auch noch ne neue Rom aufspielen? Was haltet ihr von der Cyanogen 10.1?

2.ich bekomme bei cwm im recovery mode "installation aborted status 7 " wenn ich den cyanogen aufspielen will. worans liegts? 

habe mein handy heute zum ersten mal gerootet + den speedmod kernel mit odin aufgespielt. muss ich am bootloader vllt. noch etwas machen um besagten fehler im cwm zu beheben?


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2013)

Das Nexus 10 scheint sich sehr schlecht zu verkaufen.


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Nexus 10 scheint sich sehr schlecht zu verkaufen.


 
Ja, habe ich auch schon gelesen, so vor 1 Woche. 
Ne, scherz beiseite, kann ich gar nicht verstehen, das N10 ist ein wirklich geniales Tablet und der Bildschirm kommt an kein anderes ran. Sind aber halt Nexus Geräte, die sind immer etwas underground. Viele labern einfach totalen Müll über das N10, obwohl sie es nie in der Hand hatten.


----------



## Abductee (19. April 2013)

Ich hätte schon zwei mal ein Nexus 10 kaufen wollen und es war/ist nirgends zu einem realistischen Preis lieferbar.
Was die ganzen Händler teilweise beim Preis draufschlagen ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## Timsu (19. April 2013)

Ich kann schon die nächsten Posts vorausahnen:
"Kauf es doch direkt bei Google"
"Ich habe keine Kreditkarte"
"Hol dir doch eine Prepaidkarte"


Warum gibt es keine leistungsfähigen Geräte in der 4,2"-4,5" Klasse mehr?


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2013)

Weil es keiner kauft @Timsu

@Abductee
Google verkauft es zu einem guten Preis.
Und hier gibt bekommt man es gebraucht:reBuy.de: Suchergebnisse für nexus 10


----------



## Abductee (19. April 2013)

Bei Google direkt kaufen wär auch meine erste Anlaufstelle gewesen.
Dort ist es aber auch nie Lieferbar gewesen, selbst jetzt muss man glück haben um eines zu bekommen.

Rebuy: 360€ für ein gebrauchtes Gerät ist ein schlechter Scherz.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. April 2013)

Weiß nicht obs schon länger so ist oder am Miui liegt. Aber wie kann ich es einstellen das der Appstore auch größere Apps runterlädt und nicht nach nem W-Lan schreit?


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Rebuy: 360€ für ein gebrauchtes Gerät ist ein schlechter Scherz.


Ist der Preis zu dem die auf Ebay auch weggehen, also passt das schon.


----------



## Abductee (19. April 2013)

Ändert nichts daran das ich ein neues kaufen wollte.


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht obs schon länger so ist oder am Miui liegt. Aber wie kann ich es einstellen das der Appstore auch größere Apps runterlädt und nicht nach nem W-Lan schreit?


AppStore? Play Store! 
Das kannst du so nicht Einstellen, wipe einmal die app daten, dann müsste es gehen. 





Abductee schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das ich ein neues kaufen wollte.


Ich würde auch eher neu kaufen.

Ich denke ein großes Problem des mangelnden Erfolges des Nexus 10s ist, das es 1. nur über den Play Store zu einem vernünftigen Preis vertrieben wird und 2. keine Werbung wie für z.B das Nexus 7 gemacht wird.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. April 2013)

Hab ich gelöscht der will trotzdem wlan:mad:


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2013)

Strange ... 

y0, ich brauch mal eure Meinung: 

Es geht um meine App, ich habe grade irgendwie Design Technisch keine Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen soll.


Ich habe in der ActionBar oben den Spinner, zum Auswählen des Zeitraums, in dem gescrollt werden kann (aktuell angezeigt: Monatlich). Nun muss ich zugeben, finde ich den Extrems hässlich dort. Hat jemand ideen, wie ich die Aktion anders ermöglichen kann?

Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (19. April 2013)

Warum sollte man einen VW Beetle kaufen


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe in der ActionBar oben den Spinner, zum Auswählen des Zeitraums, in dem gescrollt werden kann (aktuell angezeigt: Monatlich). Nun muss ich zugeben, finde ich den Extrems hässlich dort. Hat jemand ideen, wie ich die Aktion anders ermöglichen kann?
> 
> Bild:
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht ob es gut aussehen wird und es das ist was du meinst, deswegen frage ich vorher geht es dir um das Design vom Button oder um die Position?


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2013)

Sind doch nur Beispiele


@Turbosnake: Es geht um das Entfernen des Spinner, dort wo "Monthly" drin steht.


----------



## Low (19. April 2013)

Schon klar das es nur ein Beispiel ist 

Ich finde es sieht gut aus wie es ist, spricht mich an


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Turbosnake: Es geht um das Entfernen des Spinner, dort wo "Monthly" drin steht.


Also muss das Ding anders aussehen, oder?
Meine erste Idee würde wenig ändern, also nur das Design zu was ändern das aussieht wie ein "Rad'(mir fällt der Name ich nicht=, war ganz spontan.


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2013)

Ich finde halt, das dieser dämmliche Spinner zwischen den screens Inkonsistenz verursacht.

So sehen die andern immer aus: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B594FZmZy_D0REo1bGpEZ2VxbW8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## JPW (20. April 2013)

Wie wäre mit Kategorien in einer Seiten Leiste? 
So dass die App nach rechts geschoben wird usw... 
Kanns schlecht beschreiben, hier mal ein Besipiel: (Find ich schick, also könnte man unter "anzeigen" einfach monthly usw platzieren...)


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2013)

SlidingMenu, ist leider bereits mit anderen Navigationselementen belegt.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2013)

Nexus 4 mit 32 Gb und lte zur i/i klingt Imho nicht so wahrscheinlich


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2013)

Nicht wahrscheinlich? Warum?


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2013)

Die 32GB könnte es geben, aber da auch jetzt schon die Antenne für LTE drin ist halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich.


BTW Die T verschlechtert ihr nächstes Angebot http://www.inside-handy.de/news/280...n-telekom-werden-auf-minuten-takt-eingestellt


----------



## Poempel (22. April 2013)

Was meint ihr? Macht es Sinn auf das Sony Xperia Tablet Z zu warten oder sollte ich lieber jetzt das Nexus 10 kaufen? 
Es geht darum ein performantes Tablet zum Surfen und für ein kleines Spielchen zwischendurch zu kaufen...

Das Tablet Z dürfte mit dem Snapdragon S4 Pro ja ein ganzes Stück schneller sein...


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Nexus 10. Alleine wegen dem screen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2013)

Auf Leandros darfst du da nicht hören, der ist der Nexus Ober Fanboy


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2013)

In diesem Fall hat Leandros aber recht. Das Nexus hat viele Vorteile: Garantiert günstiger, besserer Screen, Nexus-Support. Und zudem ist der Prozessor kein Nachteil, denn ein A15-Dualcore reicht vollstens aus.


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Ja, stimmt schon, gegen ein S4 Pro, hat der A15 Dual Core nichts mehr zu sagen, aber reicht fürs N10 aus. Performance ist da.


----------



## Poempel (22. April 2013)

Beim Display habe ich bei Tests "live" im MM auch Full HD für ausreichend befunden. Die Mali GPU ist ja recht stark aber reicht die wirklich für richtig flüssige Spiele bei der riesigen Auflösung? (RealRacing 3, NFS MW, usw.)

Bei diversen Tests liest man, dass zum Beispiel auch das Acer A700 nach dem Android 4.1 Update super flüssig laufen soll... das fande ich überhaupt nicht. Das einzige was flüssig ging war die Homescreens wechseln. Anscheinend bin ich da zu empfindlich 

Momentan tendiere ich eher zum Nexus...


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Acer würde ich nicht empfehlen, deren Software is Pain in the Ass.
Ja, ich konnte mit dem N10 alles Spielen, ohne Probleme und ohne lags.


----------



## Poempel (22. April 2013)

Gut dann wird es wohl das Nexus 10 werden  aber ich denke mal 16gb reichen mir...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2013)

Naja Realracing läuft auf keinem Android Gerät flüssig, schlecht portiert ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja Realracing läuft auf keinem Android Gerät flüssig, schlecht portiert ^^


 Nur bei Rauch habe ich ganz kurze laags, sonst ruckelfrei.


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Es hat ein 30 FPS Framelock, was ich grenzwertig finde und deswegen in meinen Augen immer ein wenig laggt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Es hat ein 30 FPS Framelock, was ich grenzwertig finde und deswegen in meinen Augen immer ein wenig laggt.


 
Jap! 

Läuft nie rund. Und schon garnicht wenn man mit der "R3 Graphics" App die Grafik auf maximum stellt.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Jap!
> 
> Läuft nie rund. Und schon garnicht wenn man mit der "R3 Graphics" App die Grafik auf maximum stellt.


 
Stimmt, aber sieht geil aus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. April 2013)

Bischen OC und es geht. Der neue Gooogle Play Store 4.0 läuft endlich komplett, wurde mal Zeit.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. April 2013)

HTC Sensation, CPU und GPU übertaktet. RR3 rennt auf Maximum fluffig.  Nur bei viel Rauch (Auto selbst im Nebel) gehts innen Keller. Also schlecht portiert isses nicht, eigentlich sogar gut. RR2 lief genauso gut, sah aber bei Weitem schlechter aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2013)

Auf nem Iphone läufts aber besser, daher schlecht portiert. Übertakten bringt garnix bei nem Framelock


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. April 2013)

Übertakten bringt aber was, wenn das Handy schon 2 Jahre alt ist und ohne Übertakten nichtmal an den Framelock dran kommt, weil es für die damalige Leistung eine hohe Auflösung besaß und daher auch mehr schubsen muss.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Übertakten bringt aber was, wenn das Handy schon 2 Jahre alt ist und ohne Übertakten nichtmal an den Framelock dran kommt, weil es für die damalige Leistung eine hohe Auflösung besaß und daher auch mehr schubsen muss.


 
Ich bezog es aber auf meine Aussage das es auf keinem Android-Gerät flüssig ist. Da hilft auch kein OC.


Btw, ich habe heute mal die Anti-Shatter-Folie auf meinem Xperia Z abgezogen und anschließend mit Nagellackentferner gereinigt. Es ist zwar nett gemeint von Sony, aber ich kann das wirklich nur jedem empfehlen! Das XZ wirkt dadurch nochmal edler als es eh schon ist und endlich ist der Staubmagnet weg und Fingerabdrücke sind nur noch ganz wenig und sehr leicht zu entfernen, vorher war es eher ein hin und her Geschmiere. 
Es fühlt sich auch deutlich besser an. Mal sehen ob ich mir vllt noch nen Oleophobic-Coating draufpacke, aber erstmal kein Muss.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2013)

Sony ist einfach geil. Wenn ich mal ein non Nexus kaufe, dann ein Sony. 

http://developer.sonymobile.com/201...r-xperia-z-on-sonys-github-open-source-video/


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

Sony mausert sich ja doch ganz gut.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. April 2013)

Ich finde die Displays von Sony als Hindernis, mir eines zu kaufen. Die Kontraste, Blickwinkelstbilitäten und Schwarzwerte sind selbst bei den High-End-Phones von Sony kaum erträglich. Ich bin AMOLED gewohnt, bin aber einem guten LCD-Screen nicht abgeneigt. Doch die Sony-LCDs gehen einfach aus obigen Gründen gar nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich finde die Displays von Sony als Hindernis, mir eines zu kaufen. Die Kontraste, Blickwinkelstbilitäten und Schwarzwerte sind selbst bei den High-End-Phones von Sony kaum erträglich. Ich bin AMOLED gewohnt, bin aber einem guten LCD-Screen nicht abgeneigt. Doch die Sony-LCDs gehen einfach aus obigen Gründen gar nicht.


 
Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Hatte vorher auch Amoled und fand das immer als das beste, aber habe mich sofort in das Display vom Xperria Z verliebt, alles wirkt soviel natürlicher und schöner. Wer es dann knallig bunt will aktiviert Bravia Engine oder kalibriert sein Display anders. Blickwinkel ist nicht so schlimm wie es behauptet wird. Bin super zufrieden mit meinem XZ


----------



## Klarostorix (23. April 2013)

Ich habe das Display vom Z schon begutachten können und fand die Blickwinkel noch ok, Kontraste, Farben und Schwarzwert aber ziemlich mies. Diese müssen ja auch kein AMOLED-Niveau haben, um mich zufrieden zu stellen, aber wenn schon LCD, dann wenigstens so wie beim HOX.


----------



## Timsu (23. April 2013)

Mittlerweile haben die Sony Geräte auch ein abnehmbares design, früher war es schrecklich.


Spoiler



Gerade den ganzen Nachmittag verbracht, herauszufinden, was bei mir RAM Fehler verursacht, bis ich herausfinde, dass Memtest auf der Ubuntu 12.10 CD verbuggt ist


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2013)

Wenn du einmal von AMOLED weg bist, willst du nie wieder zurück.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

Ich frage mich warum so viele Hersteller FB Apps vorinstallieren, ist bei beim One aufgefallen.


----------



## biohaufen (23. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal von AMOLED weg bist, willst du nie wieder zurück.


 
Das stimmt  SLCD3 (AH-IPS) FTW ^^


----------



## Abductee (23. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum so viele Hersteller FB Apps vorinstallieren, ist bei beim One aufgefallen.


 
Subventioniert?


----------



## Poempel (23. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich habe das Display vom Z schon begutachten können und fand die Blickwinkel noch ok, Kontraste, Farben und Schwarzwert aber ziemlich mies. Diese müssen ja auch kein AMOLED-Niveau haben, um mich zufrieden zu stellen, aber wenn schon LCD, dann wenigstens so wie beim HOX.


 
Der Schwarzwert und die schlechten Blickwinkel sind mir auch sofort negativ aufgefallen. Farben waren okay... Beim HOX trotzdem wesentlich besser. Aber ich brauch zurzeit eh kein neues Smartphone. Dann lieber in 2 Jahren eins mit 4k Display 

PS: Nexus 10 ist bestellt. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Subventioniert?


 Und für mich Ausschlusskriterium wenn sie so nicht runtergeht, auch wenn ich wohl eh eine andere ROM draufpacken würde.
Deswegen werde ich sowas generell einfach nicht kaufen.


----------



## Elthy (23. April 2013)

Facebook ist beim One Pflicht?


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

Die App ist vorinstalliert, mehr weiß ich nicht.
Beim EVO 3D war es so, das man es nicht entfernen kann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. April 2013)

Na dann viel Spass beim suchen der Dreck ist doch überall drinnen. Nexus4 und fertig da geht root ohne Garantieverlusst und mann kann alles entfernen was einen nicht passt. Kein plan ob da überhaupt son schrott drauf  ist aber denk eher nicht weil ja Google+ Konkurrenz was aber genauso schrott ist :sly:


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2013)

Warum sollte Facebook auf einem Nexus sein?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die App ist vorinstalliert, mehr weiß ich nicht.
> Beim EVO 3D war es so, das man es nicht entfernen kann.


 
Mit Titanium Backup auch nicht?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. April 2013)

Klar, die APK kann man entfernen. Aber ohne Root bekommt man den Dreck nicht weg.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mit Titanium Backup auch nicht?


 ROOT!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ROOT!


 
Und? Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. April 2013)

Nein, aber nicht jeder möchte unbedingt rooten. Und dann ist schon doof, wenn man es muss, nur um den Facebook-Kram wegzuwerfen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Warum sollte Facebook auf einem Nexus sein?


 
Das frage ich mich bei jedem Smarty, und trotzdem packens den Schrott so gut wie überall drauf.
Wobei ich nix dagegen hätte wenn sie es drauf machen solange man es ohne Probs einfach deinstallieren kann. 
Aber nein das ist ja auch nicht möglich da braucht man Root weils eine Systemapp ist....
Zum Glück kann man seit Android 4 solche Apps zumindest Deaktivieren so das sie gar nicht mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## Abductee (24. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und für mich Ausschlusskriterium wenn sie so nicht runtergeht, auch wenn ich wohl eh eine andere ROM draufpacken würde.
> Deswegen werde ich sowas generell einfach nicht kaufen.


 
Ist bei Sony und Samsung ebenfalls fix vorinstalliert. Da ist HTC keine Ausnahme.
Ich habs bei den Apps einfach auf "deaktiviert" gestellt.


----------



## Liza (24. April 2013)

Ihr hattet vor einigen Tagen über Österreich & Handytarife gesprochen, ich meine die sind echt günstig, auch DSL dort. Da muss man sich hier echt an den Kopf fassen, vorallem wenn man hier bald von der Telekom eine drosselung des DSL bekommt.

Mag sein das wir in vieler Hinsicht Vorreiter sind, aber was Mobilfunk, DSL ausbau und Tarife anbelangt.... Da loosen wir total ab.  ... Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2013)

Nicht nur Schade, Traurig. Liegt aber an dem Geiz der Deutschen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nicht nur Schade, Traurig. Liegt aber an dem Geiz der Deutschen.


 Das die  Ösis weniger bezahlen, liegt daran das die deutschen zu wenig bezahlen.
Das musst du mal erklären.


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2013)

Der Geiz der Deutschen (welche die Unternehmen Leiten).


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

Hallöchen  Ich will mir im Herbst oder so mal ein Smartphone zulegen. 
Nun will ich natürlich das bestmögliche im Preisbereich 300€.
Ich will keinen Thread aufmachen, denn ich will es ja erst im Herbst kaufen.
Die Anforderungen sind:
- Schnell (Dual-core)
- keine/wenige Wartezeiten 
- Android 4 
- max. 4,3" 
- Style  
- min 16 GB  
Könnt ihr mir ein bisschen helfen?
Noch zu sagen: kenne mich mit Android nicht aus, war bis jetzt iOS-Mensch  
Favoriten bis jetzt: S2 (Plus), S3 Mini, Nexus 4 (eigentlich zu teuer)

Habe das ganze auch schon im LT gepostet, jetzt schreibe ich nochmal hier


----------



## Abductee (24. April 2013)

http://geizhals.at/de/htc-one-s-grau-a741534.html
HTC One S
Hab ich momentan selber und bin begeistert.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

Okay, das sieht ja schon mal ziemlich gut aus.
Ist denn ein ruckelfreies und (fast) ladefreies benutzen im Betriebssystem möglich (ohne andere Apps)?
Hatte bis jetzt nen iPod Touch 4, wird der Geschwindigkeitssprung groß sein?


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2013)

One S ist schön. Man könnte aber auch noch ein Galaxy Nexus in Erwägung ziehen, ist auch noch schnell genug.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

Gnaa, das Nexus ist mir zu groß...
Btw: Ich mag am liebsten die normale Oberfläche von Google, die HTC Oberfläche mag ich weniger gern, geht aber auch.


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2013)

In diesem kleinen Bereich ist es kompliziert...


----------



## Abductee (24. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Okay, das sieht ja schon mal ziemlich gut aus.
> Ist denn ein ruckelfreies und (fast) ladefreies benutzen im Betriebssystem möglich (ohne andere Apps)?
> Hatte bis jetzt nen iPod Touch 4, wird der Geschwindigkeitssprung groß sein?


Da ruckelt gar nichts 
Hat auch schon das Update mit dem Project Butter bekommen


----------



## Der Maniac (24. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Gnaa, das Nexus ist mir zu groß...
> Btw: Ich mag am liebsten die normale Oberfläche von Google, die HTC Oberfläche mag ich weniger gern, geht aber auch.


 
Ich glaube die Oberfläche ist bei Android-Geräten das kleinste Problem... Entweder ändert man das über die ganz normalen Themes, die man sich so installieren kann, oder man greift zu härteren Mitteln á la Cyanogenmod oder ähnliches. Da ist man bei Apple schon wesentlich mehr limitiert


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

Hab Grade gelesen, dass das One S bei schwacher Verbindung komische Probleme mit den Tasten haben soll.
Das ist schlecht, denn ich hab hier nicht sehr guten Empfang.


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2013)

Es hat allgemein einige Macken, z.B nutzt sich das Aluminium sehr schnell ab, oder die bereits erwähnten Button bugs (sind die echt nicht gefixt?!).


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2013)

Bei Amazon kostet das S3 nur 15€ mehr als das One S.
Hab mir jetzt ein paar Rezensionen zu beiden Geräten durchgelesen und habe festgestellt, dass beim S3 mehr positive sind.
Ich denke da jetzt echt drüber nach


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Dem S3 Mini?
Du verlässt dich auf Amazon Rezensionen?


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2013)

Ich hab das One S jetzt erst seit zwei Wochen, aber ich bemerke nichts von dem Homebutton-Bug.
Auch das Lackproblem betrifft eigentlich nur die schwarze Version in der ersten Revision.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dem S3 Mini?
> Du verlässt dich auf Amazon Rezensionen?



Das normale S3. 
Kostet ja nurnoch 365€

Zum One S: Ich hab hier ziemlich dicke Wände, mit meinem jetzigen Handy immer nur so 1-3 Balken.
Und das Problem soll ja öfter bei schwachem Empfang auftreten.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Ach, das normale. Auch wenn ich Samsung nicht mag, aber das normale ist trotzdem besser als ein One S.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2013)

5 Monate hat der Schmetterling gebraucht um in Deutschland zu landen.


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2013)

Irgendwie ein Fail das Handy


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. April 2013)

Eigentlich nicht. Ist eigentlich ein gutes Gegenstück zum One. Fail ist es nur, dass es so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Nein, es ist Fail. Alleine wegen dem Akku, welcher einfach mal nur so 1 - 2h gebrauch aushält ...
Das HTC Butterfly war im prinzip der Testversuch für das HTC One.


----------



## JC88 (25. April 2013)

Und jeden Tag steht ein dummer auf...wetten das verkaufen die trotzdem für den Preis?


----------



## Klarostorix (25. April 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Und jeden Tag steht ein dummer auf...wetten das verkaufen die trotzdem für den Preis?


 
Size matters


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2013)

Kuckt euch doch mal die Daten an. 
Bis auf die Kamera ist das One in allen Punkten gleichwertig oder besser - zum selben Preis.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kuckt euch doch mal die Daten an.
> Bis auf die Kamera ist das One in allen Punkten gleichwertig oder besser - zum selben Preis.


 
Mensche, hast du ja gut festgestellt. Kannst dir nen Keks nehmen. 
Ne, scherz beiseite. Ist uns schon bewusst, deswegen ist es ja Schwachsinn es zu kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2013)

Ich finde die Gerüchte übers nächste Note heftig


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Schön wärs, klingt irgendwie unplausibel.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2013)

Das wollte ich ja sagen, da hat jemand geträumt.


----------



## Jahai (25. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde die Gerüchte übers nächste Note heftig



Die 4K sind ja das Beste! Danke für den Gag zwischendurch


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Die 4K sind ja das Beste! Danke für den Gag zwischendurch


 
HaHa, ich würde es aber Samsung zu trauen, vor allem da sie ja scheinbar die Telefone immer größer machen wollen von Auflösung und Display Größe (siehe Mega).


----------



## Jahai (25. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> HaHa, ich würde es aber Samsung zu trauen, vor allem da sie ja scheinbar die Telefone immer größer machen wollen von Auflösung und Display Größe (siehe Mega).



Naja die Auflösung ist beim Mega ja nicht so rosig 
Aber stimmt schon, ich traue es ihnen auch zu :S
Irgendwie erwarte ich aber in 2-3 schon die ersten 4K-Marketing-"Smartphones"


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Ja, die Auflösung bei den Megas ist für die Tonne. 
Aber mit deren Pentile Matrix könnten die 4k schaffen, auch wenn es wie immer nur gefaked sei.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Ja, die Auflösung bei den Megas ist für die Tonne. 
Aber mit deren Pentile Matrix könnten die 4k schaffen, auch wenn es wie immer nur gefaked sei.


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2013)

Megas?


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Ja, gibt doch zwei Varianten.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2013)

Die eine hat ne Cloud-Verbindung zu Mega


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. April 2013)

Ihr Ahnungslosen: 
Samsung hat neue Handys geplant die noch größer als das Note und Note 2 sind nämlich mit 5.8 Zoll und 6.3 waren es glaub ich. Die Teile heißen Samsung Mega 5.8 bzw. Samsung Mega 6.3.

Hab jetzt keine Lust gehabt um Google zu bemühen also "Don't quote me on the display sizes"


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Danke, dachte es wäre Selbstverständlich die zu kennen.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. April 2013)

Ich wusste bescheid


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich wusste bescheid


 
Faith in Humanity restored.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

HaHa. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrSd2B9HrJs


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. April 2013)

Ich würds kaufen...


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2013)

Ich würd eine E-Ink Variante besser finden.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

@Bratwurst: Ich wahrscheinlich auch, aber dann habe ich eine Google Glass, eine Google Watch und ein Google Nexus. Yeah! Google weiss bald alles von mir.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. April 2013)

Nee, die Glass find ich derbe unnütz. Aber die Samrtwatch wäre wohl das einzige Nexus-Device, das meins wäre.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Was hast du gegen Glass?

Ach ja, wie ich übrigens gesagt habe, wirds zur I/O wohl wahrscheinlich kein 5.0 geben sondern erstmal 4.3. Hatte ich also wieder recht.


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Bratwurst: Ich wahrscheinlich auch, aber dann habe ich eine Google Glass, eine Google Watch und ein Google Nexus. Yeah! Google weiss bald alles von mir.


Wenn es noch TV von Google gibt, dann ja.
Und dein Auto von Google gelenkt wird und einen eignen Musikstreaming Dienst gibt.

Was man nicht alles beim Abendessen mit Freunden machen kann.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Ja, schon gelesen. Frage mich warum sie es Jailbreak nennen, er hat einfach nur Root rechte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. April 2013)

Als Jailbreak bezeichnet man ja auch nur einen Ausbruch aus den Systemeinschränkungen.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Ich weiss was ein Jailbreak ist, trotzdem ist es Technisch gesehen keiner.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. April 2013)

Du hast Windows doch auch nicht gejailbreakt, wenn du vom Standardkonto ins Adminkonto wechselst, oder?


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Schöner Vergleich. Sehr passend.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Du hast Windows doch auch nicht gejailbreakt, wenn du vom Standardkonto ins Adminkonto wechselst, oder?


Wenn du das Adminpasswort nicht kennst und es trotzdem tust, dann ist es annähernd vergleichbar .


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. April 2013)

Das ist dann nicht gejailbreakt, sondern gecrackt.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du das Adminpasswort nicht kennst und es trotzdem tust, dann ist es annähernd vergleichbar .


 
Nein, bei einem Jailbreak umgehst du nicht nur Simpel ein Passwort. Ein Jailbreak setzt viel tiefere Rechte frei und bearbeitet noch einige Dateien und fügt welche hinzu, so dass modifikationen am system möglich sind. 
Was teilweise mit JB möglich ist, ist mit Root überwiegend nicht machbar, weil es was ganz anderes ist.


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2013)

Es sind zwar nur Gerüchte, aber die Holzrückseite hat was.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. April 2013)

Das muss man aber auch noch verfeinern. Zum Beispiel reicht bei einem HTC schon S-OFF, dann hat man Zugriff auf praktisch alles. Root ist dafür nicht notwendig. Aber Root klappt nur, wenn man S-OFF hat (den HTC-Unlock mal außer Acht gelassen).


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

S-OFF mounted halt alles rw. Ist wieder was anderes als Root, mit Root will man aber im Prinzip ja das selbe erreichen, dann kann man nämlich die system dateien austauschen (sofern man den Code zum recompilen hat, was bei HTC nicht der fall ist. NEXUS FTW!).
Bei AOSP kann man sogar ROMs direkt mit Root Zugriff compilen, genannt userdebug.


@Turbo: Holz Rückseite wär verdammt geil, muss aber gut Geschützt sein, sonst nutzt sie sich ab.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. April 2013)

Ach, du glaubst gar nicht was wir auch ohne Quellcode schon alles Schönes hinbekommen haben.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Smali / Baksmali ist zum Kotzen, wirklich Spass tut das nicht machen. Extrem große Veränderungen kannst du nicht machen, ein paar kleine schon.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. April 2013)

Reicht für die famosen ViperX-ROMs.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2013)

Hier stand blödsinn.


----------



## Abufaso (28. April 2013)

Wie heißt die ROM mit dem Röhrenfernseher Effekt, der kommt wenn man das Handy sperrt? Hat mir gestern jemand auf seinem S2 gezeigt.


----------



## Timsu (28. April 2013)

Hat das nicht jede AOSP ROM?
Cyanogenmod, AOKP, ...


----------



## Abufaso (28. April 2013)

Ich kenn mich damit nicht aus, deswegen frag ich.
Sicher?


----------



## Timsu (28. April 2013)

Glaube schon.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Der Röhreneffekt ist seit 4.0 in AOSP standard.


BTW: Google Glass zu "Jailbreaken" ist nichts dolles, das kann eigentlich jeder mit bissl Erfahrung (Samsung Geräte zu Rooten ist schon was komplizierter, da habe ich mir auch schon oft die Zähne ausgebissen, eine vernünftige Lücke zu finden).
Habe nämlich mal aus neugierde nach geschaut, Google Glass kommt eigentlich unlocked, außerdem ist der Kernel open sourced: https://code.google.com/p/google-glass-kernel-source/

Edit: Allerdings habe ich grade gesehen, die Kernel Source wurde nach dem Rooten released, daher wird er einfach nur die bekannte Exploits für 4.0 durch probiert haben, auch nichts wildes.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Er musste wissen das darauf Android läuft


----------



## Timsu (28. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Der Röhreneffekt ist seit 4.0 in AOSP standard.


 
Ich glaube 2.3 hatte das auch schon.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Ne, 2.3 noch nicht.


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2013)

Mein Evo 3D hatte das glaub ich aber.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. April 2013)

Aber dann nur mit Custom ROM. In Sense-ROMs gab es den Röhreneffekt noch nie, auch nicht seit Android 4.0+.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie ich übrigens gesagt habe, wirds zur I/O wohl wahrscheinlich kein 5.0 geben sondern erstmal 4.3. Hatte ich also wieder recht.


 Ich weiß nicht ob du es daher weißt, aber man kann wohl sagen das es praktisch sicher ist.
Android 4.3,  Build JWR23B.
Also weder KLP noch 5.0 zur I/O.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Jo, bin AP Stammleser.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Gut, dann verstehen es allen anderen jetzt auch.

EDIT: Kennt einer diese App :http://www.abalomedia.com/c-portal/ ?
Und gibt es AOKP fürs deutsche HTC EVO 3D?


----------



## pagani-s (29. April 2013)

moin leute
kann man aufm android tablet rtl now usw gucken?
welche android version brauch man dafür, falls es gehn sollte?


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2013)

RTL2 Now geht 1A.

Habe eben mal Whatsapp+ installiert. Was sagt ihr zu der App? 
Mich nervt das die gesendet Symbole nicht angezeigt werden und das das Textfeld durchsichtig ist.


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

WhatsApp+?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> WhatsApp+?



Ist ne nur durchs Internet erhältliche APK.


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Bewirkt was?


PS: Warum wollt ihr eigentlich RTL Now gucken? Wollt ihr auch Mobil Asozial sein?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. April 2013)

Man kann meines Wissens nach größere/mehr Dateien versenden und die Leistung ist optimiert.
Gab da mal nen Bericht bei Chip.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Warum wollt ihr eigentlich RTL Now gucken? Wollt ihr auch Mobil Asozial sein?


 Was anderes hat das RTL Programm außer Sport auch nicht zu bieten.

Stellt Google eigentlich immer noch Figuren auf, um neue Versionen zu teasern?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. April 2013)

Jup, zu jeder neuen Version gibts aufm Campus ne neue Statue. Ich finds genial. 

Gibt es eigentlich bei einem updater-script die Möglichkeit, mit if einen Fall einzuleiten, wenn keine Datei vorhanden ist? Normalerweise sieht es ja z.B. so aus:


```
if
file_getprop("/tmp/buxtehude.abc","ich_bin_eine_variable") == "1"
then
ui_print("- In der Datei steht eine 1! Siehe da!");
endif;
```

Ich hätte es gern aber so, dass, wenn die Datei "buxtehude.abc" nicht existiert, dass mir statt einem "No such file or directory" etwas anderes ausgegeben wird oder etwas anderes ausgeführt wird. Ist das machbar?


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Also auch was was gegen KLP spricht, da es nur etwas mehr als 2 Wochen sind.


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Sie stellen immer noch Figuren auf, aber zum Teasern waren die nie. Kamen meist genau zur Ankündigung oder kurz vorher.

Edit: Nein, spricht es nicht.
Edit2: Da startup scripts bash sind, geht auch if:

if [ statement ]
then
    ## Do something fancy
fi


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Dann haben mich meine Erinnerung getäuscht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. April 2013)

Wann kommt denn deine "neutrale" Liste, turboschlange?


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Welche Liste?
Das Nexus 7 gegen Mini ist verschoben auf nach die I/O, auch wenn ich das 7 dann erstmal nicht in der Hand hatte.
Die  iOS vs Android auf den dann wann ich Zeit habe, das sieht im Mai nur so geht so aus


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Über HTC kann ich jetzt wirklich nurnoch lachen...

Am Evo 3D war der Rahmen defekt und löste sich (kein Eigenverschulden und anscheinend auch kein Einzelfall). Da noch Garantie drauf war mit HTC Telefoniert und mir wurde die Adresse mitgeteilt.

1. Handy zu Arvato Solutions eingeschickt.

2. Brief erhalten "Handy wird nicht repariert - Eigenverschulden, Zahlen sie 21€ für eine Kostenvoranschlag"
What? Ich will keinen Kostenvoranschlag! Und kaputt gemacht hab ichs auch nicht! Also nichts gezahlt.

3. Handy lag eine Woche später wieder bei mir im Briefkasten.
Paket geöffnet - Handy noch kaputter als davor und voller Kratzer. Zum Glück hatte ich noch ein Bild gemacht bevor ich mein Handy zu denen geschickt habe!

4. HTC Kontaktiert. Ich zahle doch nichts dafür das die nix machen und mit meinem Handy Fußball spielen?! Mir wurde zuversichert sie würden Verstehen das ich mich so Aufrege und sie sich darum kümmern. Das Beweisfoto habe ich gleich mit angehängt.

5. 1. Mahnung bekommen ich solle doch bitte 21€ Zahlen. Wtf? Erstens hatte ich mein Handy schon wieder vor mir liegen und zweitens wollte HTC das doch in die Hand nehmen? Kommunikation läuft ja anscheinend einwandfrei zwischen denen...

6. 2. Mahnung bekommen (seltsamerweise immernoch ohne Mahngebühr). Nochmal HTC kontaktiert. Die meldeten sich dann "Wir haben ihnen schon am 8.4. mitgeteilt das ihr Handy nicht repariert wird und sie haben unter der Rufnummer XYZ mitgeteilt das sie Kai Binder sind".
Blöd nur das es dieses Gespräch niemals gab und das auch nicht meine Rufnummer ist  Auch habe ich denen schon 1 oder 2 mal gesagt das ies mir nicht darum geht das mein Handy nicht repariert wird (warum auch immer) sondern das die es noch kaputter gemacht haben!

Das Geld ist jetzt vorsichtshalber mal überwiesen bevor die noch weiter gehen.

Aber das ist echt der größte Saftladen der mir jemals untergekommen ist....


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

Du hast denen Geld überwiesen? Großer Fehler. 
Geh zum verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

Hahaha  Arvato..gibt wohl ein Grund warum die nichtmehr Reparaturpartner von Samsung sind


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. April 2013)

lass mich Raten, die linke Strebe neben dem Display geht ab?
Ist bei meinem genauso...
Danke dass du schonmal davor warnst...
MfG


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du hast denen Geld überwiesen? Großer Fehler.
> Geh zum verbraucherschutz.


 
Bevor die jetzt mit dem Anwalt kommen...Und letztendlich sind die am längeren Hebel.
Habt ihr Tipps was ich machen kann? Habs Online Überwiesen, ich kann es also noch zurückziehen das Geld.

@Phil: Ja genau. Von ganz obe bis unterhalb des Suchen Buttons.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bevor die jetzt mit dem Anwalt kommen...Und letztendlich sind die am längeren Hebel.
> Habt ihr Tipps was ich machen kann? Habs Online Überwiesen, ich kann es also noch zurückziehen das Geld.


 
Wo sind die denn am längeren Hebel? Du bist am Längeren Hebel, du bist der Verbraucher und der Geschädigte. Ich hätte denen schon dreimal meinen Anwalt auf den Hals gehetzt.

Zieh das Geld zurück und meld dich beim Verbraucherschutz, ist eine Frechheit sowas.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bevor die jetzt mit dem Anwalt kommen...Und letztendlich sind die am längeren Hebel.
> Habt ihr Tipps was ich machen kann? Habs Online Überwiesen, ich kann es also noch zurückziehen das Geld.


 
Wo sind die denn am längeren Hebel? Du bist am Längeren Hebel, du bist der Verbraucher und der Geschädigte. Ich hätte denen schon dreimal meinen Anwalt auf den Hals gehetzt.

Zieh das Geld zurück und meld dich beim Verbraucherschutz, ist eine Frechheit sowas.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wo sind die denn am längeren Hebel? Du bist am Längeren Hebel, du bist der Verbraucher und der Geschädigte. Ich hätte denen schon dreimal meinen Anwalt auf den Hals gehetzt.
> 
> Zieh das Geld zurück und meld dich beim Verbraucherschutz, ist eine Frechheit sowas.


 
Weil die ne große Firma sind und HTC im Rücken haben falls ich da mit dem Anwalt komme 
Verbraucherschutz werde ich mich mal informieren.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Weil die ne große Firma sind und HTC im Rücken haben falls ich da mit dem Anwalt komme
> Verbraucherschutz werde ich mich mal informieren.



Die Firma kann noch so groß sein, du bist Verbraucher, hast den Verbraucherschutz und das Recht im Rücken. 
Zieh auf jeden fall das Geld zurück, nie für etwas Zahlen was dir fälschlicherweise in Rechnung gestellt wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

Naja das wird rechtlich alles abgesichert sein, im Einsende-Formular stand sicher auch ne Klausel zwecks Kostenvoranschlag. Und wegen 21€ lohnt sich sowas überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

21€ sind zwei Flaschen Stoff. Warum willst du 21€ nicht rechtens für nichts Zahlen? Er hat ja nicht mal einen Kostenvoranschlag bekommen.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Einsende Formular hab ich nie bekommen. Hab also auch nichts zugestimmt oder so.
Und das ist es ja. Sind 21€ die ich mal als Lehrgeld sehe. Trotzdem geh ich mal zum Verbraucherschutz. Nicht wegen dem Geld sondern einfach nur aus Trotz


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> 21€ sind zwei Flaschen Stoff. Warum willst du 21€ nicht rechtens für nichts Zahlen? Er hat ja nicht mal einen Kostenvoranschlag bekommen.


 
Weil das ganz normal ist, das eine Überprüfung Zeit und damit Geld kostet! Ist bei allen Firmen, Shops whatever so. Nicht alle sind so kulant im Falle einer "unberechtigten Garantieeinsendung" die Kosten zu übernehmen. Jetzt mal ganz davon abgesehen ob ich das berechtigt finde oder nicht. Kein Anwalt hört dir bei so einem Betrag zu, lächerlich!


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Hätte ich ein Formular bekommen oder hätte mich HTC darauf hingewiesen das dabei Kosten entstehen können hätte es mir nichts ausgemacht was zu zahlen.
Aber die Tatsache das eben genau das NICHT geschehen ist und mein Handy noch kaputter ist macht es gleich doppelt schlimm.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Weil das ganz normal ist, das eine Überprüfung Zeit und damit Geld kostet! Ist bei allen Firmen, Shops whatever so. Nicht alle sind so kulant im Falle einer "unberechtigten Garantieeinsendung" die Kosten zu übernehmen. Jetzt mal ganz davon abgesehen ob ich das berechtigt finde oder nicht. Kein Anwalt hört dir bei so einem Betrag zu, lächerlich!


 
Dann ist meiner Lächerlich. Schade, wolltest ihm das noch Persönlich sagen, schick dir gerne seine Nummer.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Der Betrag ist doch völlig irrelevant, siehe diesen Pfandbon Fall von vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

Ja, aber du Zahlst dafür, das dein Handy geschrottet wurde? Hallo? Was läuft denn schief?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hätte ich ein Formular bekommen oder hätte mich HTC darauf hingewiesen das dabei Kosten entstehen können hätte es mir nichts ausgemacht was zu zahlen.
> Aber die Tatsache das eben genau das NICHT geschehen ist und mein Handy noch kaputter ist macht es gleich doppelt schlimm.


 
Sehr seltsam! Ich hatte damals bei Samsung ein Zettel bekommen, wo nochmal alles stand mit evtl. Kosten, was eingesendet werden (ohne Akku und zubehör) wo es hingeht wie Verpackt und so weiter. Das war noch als Arvato ein Reparaturpartner von Samsung war. 



			
				Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist meiner Lächerlich. Schade, wolltest ihm das noch Persönlich sagen, schick dir gerne seine Nummer.



Nicht der Anwalt ist lächerlich, sondern es ist lächerlich wegen so einem geringen Streitwert zum Anwalt zu gehen, da bist du schon mehr Geld los beim betreten des Büros  
Dem Anwalt kann das egal sein, er bekommt sein Geld ja so oder so.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht der Anwalt ist lächerlich, sondern es ist lächerlich wegen so einem geringen Streitwert zum Anwalt zu gehen, da bist du schon mehr Geld los beim betreten des Büros
> Dem Anwalt kann das egal sein, er bekommt sein Geld ja so oder so.



Wenn du gewinnst dann ist das doch die Sache des beklagten 

@Leandros: Sehe ich auch so...


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht der Anwalt ist lächerlich, sondern es ist lächerlich wegen so einem geringen Streitwert zum Anwalt zu gehen, da bist du schon mehr Geld los beim betreten des Büros
> Dem Anwalt kann das egal sein, er bekommt sein Geld ja so oder so.


 
Ach so. 
Ist mir doch egal. Geht ums Prinzip. Außerdem muss ich das ja eh nicht Zahlen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> 1. Handy zu Arvato Solutions eingeschickt.



Und DA war der Fehler, herzlichen Glückwunsch. HTC hat mehr als nur einen Reparaturservice, z.B. Datrepair. Wenn du deinen Audi inne Werkstatt bringst und der Mechaniker das Auto kaputt macht, ist doch nicht die Firma Audi der Saftladen. Aber klar, erstmal über HTC meckern. Wärs ein Samsung, hätte niemand was gesagt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Ist mir doch egal. Geht ums Prinzip. Außerdem muss ich das ja eh nicht Zahlen.


 
Naja wenn der andere gewinnt schon. So sicher wäre ich mir bei dem Fall nicht, wie gesagt schon garnicht wenn die Anwaltskosten den Betrag einfach ums vielfache übersteigt.


@Bratwurstmobil

Es wird automatisch das Reparaturcenter in deiner Nähe genommen, auswählen kannst du da garnichts. Wenn du es woanders hinbringst, dürfst du es selbst bezahlen. Außerdem hört es sich ganz danach an das HTC das verbockt hat, bei Samsung hatte ich wie gesagt Formulare bekommen und alles lief wie geschmiert.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Und DA war der Fehler, herzlichen Glückwunsch. HTC hat mehr als nur einen Reparaturservice, z.B. Datrepair. Wenn du deinen Audi inne Werkstatt bringst und der Mechaniker das Auto kaputt macht, ist doch nicht die Firma Audi der Saftladen. Aber klar, erstmal über HTC meckern. Wärs ein Samsung, hätte niemand was gesagt.



Woher soll ich das denn wissen?  Und bei Samsung hätte ich genauso gemeckert. Hab wohl n Nerv getroffen wa? 
Außerdem ist HTC der Saftladen weil die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen eine gescheite Kommunikation mit Arvato aufzubauen.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Hatte eben die Zeitschrift "Android" in der Hand. Ich denke die wird Abonniert.

Kennt jemand eine app mit der ich ein altes Handy zum Media player machen kann? 
Ich schließe das Ding also an Lautsprecher an und lege es irgendwo hintern Schrank und kann dann mit nem andern Handy per Bluetooth oder Wlan Musik streamen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

Dann ist dein altes Telefon aber immer an der Steckdose, was den Akku killt^^ 
Ist das alte Handy ein Android Gerät?


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dann ist dein altes Telefon aber immer an der Steckdose, was den Akku killt^^


 
Öhhm. Nö, nicht wirklich.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Dem Akku macht das nix.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das denn wissen?


 
Darf ich mal fragen wo du das hingeschickt hast? Weil, sorry, aber solche Threads entstehen nicht aus Lust und Langeweile.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Ich durchforste vorher nicht das gesamte Internet


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Das ist ein FORUM!
Ich kenne abgesehen von Androidpit kein gar kein anderes auf deutsch.

Google wird dir sowas auch schnell ausspucken.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Dann nenn mir mal einen Grund warum ich bevor ich mein Handy einschicke Googeln sollte ob,
es noch andere Dienstleister gibt und ob ich eine Möglichkeit habe mein Handy da hin zu schicken?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. April 2013)

Den wohl besten Grund beschreibst du selber hier.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

@Watercooled: PWNED!



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Den wohl besten Grund beschreibst du selber hier.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Den wohl besten Grund beschreibst du selber hier.


 
Im nachhinen ist man immer schlauer falls du darauf raus willst. Jedoch hast du meine Frage nicht beantwortet und dein Post ist somit ziemlich nutzlos.

Wollte eben mal die App Screen Slider testen, jedoch ist die Site down und das PC Tool lässt sich nicht runterladen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. April 2013)

Okay, dann einen Grund: Du schickst dein ehemals 700€ teures Handy per Paket wohin. 700€ ist ne Menge Asche. Selbst die 300€, die es jetzt noch neu Wert ist, ist schon zuviel, um es ohne Wissen auf die Reise zu schicken. Also googelt man "arvato erfahrungen". Der dritte Thread, auf den man stößt, ist dieser. Und wenn ich sann sowas sehe, dann würde ich mein Handy nicht auch noch dahin schicken, um von der schlechten Arvato-Qualität dann auch noch auf PCGHX bericht zu erstatten.



watercooled schrieb:


> Außerdem ist HTC der Saftladen weil die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen eine gescheite Kommunikation mit Arvato aufzubauen.


 
Nur leider ist HTC nicht der einzige Kunde von Arvato. Und die anderen Firmen haben exakt das gleiche Problem. Die Schuld ist also nicht bei HTC zu suchen, sondern bei Arvato, womit wir wieder bei deinem Audi wären. Wenn der Mechaniker zu faul ist auf E-Mails von Audi zu antworten, dann bekommst du auch nicht das passende Ersatzteil, damit der Mechaniker benötigt, um deinen kaputt gemachten Audi zu reparieren. Ist dann Audi der Saftladen, wenn der Mechaniker nicht (vernünftig) antwortet?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Öhhm. Nö, nicht wirklich.


 


watercooled schrieb:


> Dem Akku macht das nix.


 
Öhm und wie das was macht. Hab mal das Telefon mehrere Wochen an der Steckdose, den Akku kannst du anschließend wegschmeißen. Hab das selbst durch, bei meinem Ipod touch der immer auf ner Dockingstation sitzt oder am Autoradio angeschlossen war. Jetzt ist der Akku so kaputt dadurch das er nichtmal nen Tag standby (nur rummliegen) aushält.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Öhm und wie das was macht. Hab mal das Telefon mehrere Wochen an der Steckdose, den Akku kannst du anschließend wegschmeißen. Hab das selbst durch, bei meinem Ipod touch der immer auf ner Dockingstation sitzt oder am Autoradio angeschlossen war. Jetzt ist der Akku so kaputt dadurch das er nichtmal nen Tag standby (nur rummliegen) aushält.


 
Totaler Schwachsinn, mein Handy ist ca. 60% des Tages an der Steckdose. Der Akku hält wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. April 2013)

@Bioschnitzel: Wenn das so wäre, dann würden auch viele Home-Notebooks nicht lange durchhalten, denn die hängen teils auch Tag und Nacht am Stromnetz.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Öhhm. Nö, nicht wirklich.


 


Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> @Bioschnitzel: Wenn das so wäre, dann würden auch viele Home-Notebooks nicht lange durchhalten, denn die hängen teils auch Tag und Nacht am Stromnetz.


 
Richtig, und genauso ist es ja auch. Bei Notebooks merkt man den sterbenden Akku sogar sehr schnell. 

Wie gesagt, probierts aus, heult dann aber nicht rumm!


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. April 2013)

Also ich häng meinen iPod Touch auch immer auf die Dockingstation und der Akku ist mittlerweile ziemlich Mies.
Kann allerdings auch daran liegen, dass er schon 3 Jahre alt ist.
Apple gibt ja an, Nach 400 Komplettladungen hat der Akku noch 80% seiner Kapazität.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2013)

Ich hatte das S4 heute im Sat kurz in der Hand, der Kunststoff sieht gegen das Lumia 920 kein Land.
Fühlt sich er billig und glänzt. Die 5" sind aber doch iO.
Nur sieht Touchwiz auch nicht schön aus und es ist mit einem Haufen Apps zugemüllt.

Und das hier ist atm das Gerät was ich am liebsten hätte: Buy OPPO Find 5 16GB and 32GB - OPPO Style
Das Oppo Find 5


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

Die Akkus laden such gar nicht wenn Das Handy an der Buchse hängt und der Akku voll ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die Akkus laden such gar nicht wenn Das Handy an der Buchse hängt und der Akku voll ist.


 
Wenn ein Akku nicht regelmäßig entladen (aber nicht komplett) wird schadet das genauso. Wird der akku immer bei 50% vollgeladen ist das sogar gut. Aber dauerhaft an der Steckdose bedeutet den Akku-tod. 

Ist ja auch egal, ist ja nicht mein Handy


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2013)

Ist einfach totaler Schwachsinn. Aber egal.


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2013)

Das ist keine 60 Jahre alte Ladeschaltung, die aktuellen Ladeelektroniken sind super.
Selbst das 3 Jahre alte SE Xperia mini pro meiner Frau signalisiert schon bei gut 90% bin voll, kannst mich abstecken.
Genau so wie es einen guten Grund hat wenn man sein Handy vor dem Schlafen gehen ansteckt und in der Früh fehlen schon wieder ~3%.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. April 2013)

Ist doch egal wie was schneller zum Tod des Akkus führt die Dinger kosten doch eh nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2013)

Die Kinder in Indien werdens schon recyclen


----------



## DrDave (30. April 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wie was schneller zum Tod des Akkus führt die Dinger kosten doch eh nicht mehr viel.


 
Wenn man ihn denn einfach tauschen kann


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn denn einfach tauschen kann


 
Nexus 4 lässt grüßen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2013)

Wieviel kostet es wohl so einen Akku tauschen zu lassen?
50-60€ auch nicht die Welt. 
Außerdem haben viele eh alle 2 Jahre ein neues Smarty was der Akku problemlos überstehen sollte also wayne interessierts.
Und für die meisten Smarty wo man den angeblich selber nicht tauschen kann gibts meist zig Anleitungen im Netz wie das geht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2013)

Ein Ersatzakku für das S3 kostet nur ~10€.
Die Qualität weiß man aber nicht.
Für ~12€ bekommt man einen mit 2.400mAh, aber ohne NFC.
Seit wann hat NFC was mit dem Akku zu tun?


----------



## Abductee (1. Mai 2013)

Das NFC ist bei Samsung im Akku integriert.
Außer das man Zubehörakkus das Leben schwer macht, gibts aber keinen guten Grund dafür.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2013)

Als würde jemand NFC benutzen....


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Als würde jemand NFC benutzen....



Da haste recht


----------



## Abductee (1. Mai 2013)

Die Möglichkeiten die man mit den NFC-Tags hat sind ja wirklich nicht schlecht.
Ich find das richtig klasse das ich damit je nach Ort wo ich das Handy hinlege das Profil wechseln kann.
Büro = Klingelton leise
Auto = Bluetooth Ein
Schlafzimmer =  Flugmodus ein
In der Jackentasche = extra laut
Neben der Stereoanlage = Musikstreaming einschalten
etc...

Teuer sind die auch nicht.
NFC Tag Starterkit 12 NFC Tags: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich kenn aber auch niemanden der das verwendet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2013)

Wie geht das denn?
Legt man dann so nen Tag z.B nebens Bett und wenn man dann das Handy daneben legt, wird ein Signal ausgesendet?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?
> Legt man dann so nen Tag z.B nebens Bett und wenn man dann das Handy daneben legt, wird ein Signal ausgesendet?


 
Wenn NFC an ist, einfach Handy in die Nähe halten,jap. NFC-tags sind wirklich eine nette Sache! Wahrscheinlich auch der einzige Grund NFC zu nutzen 

Geht NFC eigentlich stark auf den Akku wenn man es immer eingeschaltet hat? Oder macht das nicht viel aus?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

https://developers.google.com/events/io/sessions


Und eine 3 Std Keynote


----------



## Abductee (1. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?
> Legt man dann so nen Tag z.B nebens Bett und wenn man dann das Handy daneben legt, wird ein Signal ausgesendet?


 
Du klebst die NFC-Sticker (gibts auch als Schlüsselanhänger) dort hin wo du auch das Handy hinlegst und über einen extra Profilmanager auf deinem Handy kannst du das dann einstellen was er mit dem Tag machen soll.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

Also ich nutze NFC seit 2 Jahren jeden Tag für meine profile, wenn ich das Haus verlasse geht WLAN aus und lautlos. I'm Auto geht Musik an, etc.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mich gestern arg gewundert, das Base aka Eplus das beste Netz zum telefonieren  haben soll.
Wer hat es getestet, die ComputerBild, wie ? Über Apps beim Nutzer.
Link:E-Plus souverän im COMPUTER BILD Netztest

Geiler Test, der wohl wenig aussagt.


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Mai 2013)

Bwahahahaha, was soll das denn sein? "Test", ja ne is klar!


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2013)

Telefonieren! Das könnte sein, allerdings ist der Rest ********.


----------



## Poempel (1. Mai 2013)

Welche Office Apps könnt ihr eigentlich empfehlen? Bisher hatte ich bei allen entweder mega ruckeliges Scrollen oder ein extrem umständliches Bedienkonzept...

Außerdem brauch ich eine App mit der ich komfortabel drucken kann. Auch da habe ich bisher nichts zufriedenstellendes gefunden. Sollte mit einem Canon Drucker vom letzten Jahr (MG5350) funktionieren.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir was gutes empfehlen


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Mai 2013)

Welche Office-Apps hast du denn schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Papzt (2. Mai 2013)

Einer von euch ne Ahnung woran es liegen könnte, dass sich die IMEI immer löscht beim Neustart des Smarthpones?  Tritt erst nach dem letzten Update auf. Ist ein S2, Original DBT FW


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Die IMEI sich löscht? Ähhm, dir ist klar das das ne Hardware ID ist, oder? Die kann sich nicht löschen, ist wie die Hardware ID deines Mainboards im PC.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Mai 2013)

Tja, Samsung ist da mal wieder was ganz Besonderes, Leandros. Ich habs erst auch nicht geglaubt.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

What the ****? Klär mich auf was passieren soll.


----------



## Papzt (2. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß was die IMEI ist. Nach jedem Start von dem Kackding, sagt es, dass es sich nicht im Netz anmelden kann, weil keine IMEI vorhanden ist. Ich kann sie übers Servicemenu dann eingeben und es läuft....bis eben zum nächsten Neustart


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Mai 2013)

Ganz einfach. Vor dem Flash einer Custom ROM sollte man den sogenannten efs-Ordner sichern. Wo der ist, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn der weg kommt, was beim Flashen passieren kann, dann ist die IMEI weg. Keine Ahnung, ob und wie man die wiederbekommt.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Einfach eine Stock ROM flashen. Dann ist der efs Ordner wieder da. 
Der Ordner ist /efs


----------



## Papzt (2. Mai 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Vor dem Flash einer Custom ROM sollte man den sogenannten efs-Ordner sichern. Wo der ist, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn der weg kommt, was beim Flashen passieren kann, dann ist die IMEI weg. Keine Ahnung, ob und wie man die wiederbekommt.


 
Weiß ich, danke. Ist nur so, dass keine Custom Roms installiert wurde


Leandros schrieb:


> Einfach eine Stock ROM flashen. Dann ist der efs Ordner wieder da.
> Der Ordner ist /efs


Ich beantworte das mal mit einem Selbstzitat


Papzt schrieb:


> Ist ein S2, Original DBT FW


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Dann ist Samsung wie so oft wieder einfach ********.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dann ist Samsung wie so oft wieder einfach ********.


 
Jenau weil einer das Problem hat


----------



## DrDave (2. Mai 2013)

Das hatte ich damals mit meinem s1 auch schon, zwar wurde eine custom Rom installiert aber dass trat nur bei dem einen Versionssprung auf, was damals auch bekannt war. 
was die genaue Ursache war/ist, kann ich aber nicht mehr sagen...


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Jenau weil einer das Problem hat


 
Willst du mir sagen Samsungs Software wäre gut? Oder die unterstütztung von Custom ROMs?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Willst du mir sagen Samsungs Software wäre gut? Oder die unterstütztung von Custom ROMs?


 
Touchwiz finde ich in der Tat gut. Customrom unterstützung ist mies, aber braucht es auch nicht. Stock-JB Rom  kann alles was man brauch und dazu auch sehr flüssig und schnell.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Aber das hatten wir schon so oft. 

Ich halte die TouchWiz ROMs für Bullshit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

Und die Mehrheit findet es klasse.


----------



## Jahai (2. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und die Mehrheit findet es klasse.



Die große Mehrheit kennt keine Alternative außer iOS...


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und die Mehrheit findet es klasse.


 
Würde ich nicht behaupten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Die große Mehrheit kennt keine Alternative außer iOS...


 
Nein würde ich nicht sagen. Es haben sich im Jahr 2012 mehr Android Tabs verkauft als Ipads. Auch im Smartphone Bereich liegt Samsung ja nun fast gleichauf mit Apple, dazu kommen dann noch die vielen anderen kleinen Hersteller.



Leandros schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht behaupten.



Ich leite das einfach mal davon ab, das Samsung einfach einen gigantischen Abstand zur übrigenen Android-Konkurrenz hat. Waren nicht allein ~70% der registrierten Geräte im Playstore von Samsung?


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Das S3 verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot weil die meisten keine Alternativen kennen. 
Ich habe schon sehr vielen mein N4 gezeigt, und die haben mich blöd angeguckt was es für ein Handy ist und wie geil die Oberfläche doch ist.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Weil Samsung das beste Marketing hat.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil Samsung das beste Marketing hat.


 
Stimmt, marketing bringt extrem viel, siehe N7 und N10.


----------



## Poempel (2. Mai 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Welche Office-Apps hast du denn schon ausprobiert?


 
Ich habe Polaris 4, Kingsoft Office 5.5 und OfficeSuite Pro 7 probiert. Nur OfficeSuite war meiner Meinung nach benutzbar... Dennoch sehr ruckelig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

Office Suits für IOS/Android könnt ihr in die Tonne kloppen wenns wirklich ernsthaft genutzt werden soll. Zerhauen die Formatierung total von bestehenden Dokumenten, mit vielen Funktionen können die Officesuits auch nicht umgehen. Hab mal ne Menge durchprobiert für nen Kunden, kannste vergessen!


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Wäre etwas für einen Dev, das mal zu lösen.
Sollte es dort wirklich so viele Probleme geben.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Es ist einfach kompliziert sowas zu realisieren, vorallem mit Support für die Microsoft Formate.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wäre etwas für einen Dev, das mal zu lösen.
> Sollte es dort wirklich so viele Probleme geben.


 
Keine Officesuite unter iOS und Android die ich getestet habe (und ich habe wirklich vieles getestet) hat es geschafft nen popliges Doc-Dokument mit bissel Text und Linien zu öffnen ohne alles zu zerhauen.


----------



## Timsu (2. Mai 2013)

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit Debian als eine Art VM (K.a. wie das genau heißt) mit OpenOffice laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

OpenOffice ist aber auch ********.


----------



## Timsu (2. Mai 2013)

Oder halt ein Officeprogramm deiner Wahl welches für Linux und ARM verfügbar ist.   
Bin ja auch mittlerweile von Open auf LibreOffice gewechselt.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

LibreOffice ist das selbe in Grün.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Was nutzt du den dann?
LaTeX? Oder doch gar abiword?

Oder benutzt  er doch MS Office?


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande zugeben, MS Office. 
Ist einfach am besten, kann man sagen was man will.


----------



## JPW (2. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> OpenOffice ist aber auch ********.


 
Auf keinen Fall. 
MS ist benutzerfreundlicher und hat ein paar erweiterte Funktionen aber Libre Office ist doch nicht **********. 
Leandros du bist immer so extrem 
Der Preis spielt übrigens auch noch ne Rolle.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gerne Extrem. 
Ja, für manche Spielt auch der Preis ne Rolle, aber ich muss alleine darum das wir MS Office in der Schule nutzen schon es nutzen und mich damit auskennen.

BTW: Mal versucht eine schöne Präsentation mit Libre / OpenOffice zu erstellen? Ein ding der Unmöglichkeit. Ich habe sie dann in HTML 5 gecoded


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

ich bin a zu geizig für MS Office, außerdem mag ich die Ribbons gar nicht.
Alleine deswegen würde hier wohl etwas aus OOO oder LO besser aussehen als aus MS.

btw Klint interessant und ich würde gerne mehr dazu wissen, wie man in HTML5 sowas coden kann.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

HTML 5 und JavaScript. Nichts besonderes, der content wird dann immer von der rechten bzw linken seite rein geslided und so hat man eine simple Präsentation.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

Würde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn der nicht von der Seite kommen würde.

Ich habe vor allem gefragt, weil mit sowas auch mal in den Kopf gekommen ist.
Also nicht irgendein Office Prog nutzen sondern selber machen, also coden.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2013)

Google bleibt LG wohl für ein Nexus 5 treu


> Currently, the consumer electronics arm of LG Group is working with Internet-giant Google to make another Nexus-branded Google Android smartphone. LG is seeking to expand its partnership in TVs and future businesses, such as Google Glass


Quelle:Samsung, LG - 2 different styles

Neues Kamerahandy von Sony:Sony "Honami" Cyber-shot camera phone details leaked by VR-Zone.com
Scheint wohl gerade in Mode zu sein

Mögliche Smartwatch:http://vr-zone.com/articles/google-...s-for-some-smartwatch-like-patents/19908.html


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Neues Kamerahandy von Sony:Sony "Honami" Cyber-shot camera phone details leaked by VR-Zone.com
> Scheint wohl gerade in Mode zu sein


 
Finde die Ansätze gar nicht mal so schlecht. Finde es immer gut wenn eine Sache mehrere ersetzt. Und wenn man gerne fotografiert und da viel Wert drauf legt, ist damit gut bedient. Ich muss sagen ich nutze mein Smartphone auch für alles mögliche, außer eben telefonieren (sehr selten) was ja eigentlich die Hauptsache sein sollte. Kaufen würde ich mir sowas vllt nicht (wie Tablets) aber geschenkt wüsste ich aufjedenfall was mit anzufangen ^^


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Mai 2013)

Die Kamera spielt bei mir quasi keine Rolle, wenn ich Fotos machen will, nehm ich die DSLR vom Dad


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Die Kamera spielt bei mir quasi keine Rolle, wenn ich Fotos machen will, nehm ich die DSLR vom Dad


 
Ich kenn das selber als ehemaliger DSLR Besitzer, du hast sie einfach oft nicht dabei! Dein Phone hingegen wohl immer.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Die Kamera spielt bei mir quasi keine Rolle, wenn ich Fotos machen will, nehm ich die DSLR vom Dad


 
Hast du die IMMER dabei?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Mai 2013)

Nein, aber mein Verlangen, ständig Fotos zu machen, ist nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt. Für Schnappschüsse reicht mein Note 2 aus, nutzen tu ich es als Foto aber kaum.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2013)

Ja siehst du, also ist dein Argument doch kein Argument. 

Wer gerne Fotos macht und nicht Geräte mitschleppen möchte, ideal! 
Soll ja keine DSLR ersetzen


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt, für *mich* spielt es keine Rolle


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage: Mein Note 2 ist seit dem letzten Update echt langsam geworden.. Es hat sogar ab und zu richtige Hänger von mehreren Sekunden.. Und auch der Akku-Verbrauch ist glaube ich gestiegen.. 
Hilft es, wenn ich es auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetze? 
Falls ja: Wie kann ich die Savegames von den ganzen Spielen und die Einstellungen der Apps sichern? Das Handy ist nicht gerootet 
Schonmal vielen Dank! 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Mai 2013)

Heyho, an alle S3 User: Wie lange hält der Akku?
Kommt man bei mittlerer Nutzung durch den Tag?
Mein Tag sieht ca. so aus:
6:30 Aufstehen, Handy vom Netzteil nehmen
dann bis 13:45 In der Schule, zwischendurch mal was zocken (~30 min insgesamt)
Dann bis 20:00 immer mal so alle 10-20 min Mails, SMS und die App hier checken.
Ab 21:00 Dann noch im Bett YouTube Videos schauen.

Meint ihr, damit komme ich gut durch?


----------



## MisterLaggy (4. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Heyho, an alle S3 User: Wie lange hält der Akku?
> Kommt man bei mittlerer Nutzung durch den Tag?
> Mein Tag sieht ca. so aus:
> 6:30 Aufstehen, Handy vom Netzteil nehmen
> ...



Ja denke schon, kommt aber auch drauf an was du zockst. Ich denke abends (vor yt Videos) dürfte das Handy noch ca. 30-40% Akku haben. Zur Not kannst du es ja auch beim Videos schauen an die Steckdose hängen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Mai 2013)

Okay, danke für die Einschätzung
Spiele eher einfache Spiele, Doodle Jump und so


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

Dexelinho, such mal nach Helium im Play Store. Da wirst fündig.


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke, werde die App gleich mal testen


----------



## MisterLaggy (4. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Einschätzung
> Spiele eher einfache Spiele, Doodle Jump und so



Kein Problem  Wenn du jetzt Real Racing 3 oder Contract Killer 2 zockst würde es ein bisschen knapp werden


----------



## Papzt (4. Mai 2013)

Bei RR3 sind ja schon 5% Akku weg bevor das Spiel überhaupt geladen ist


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2013)

Abend zusammen, ich hätte kurz eine Frage zwecks Android-Programmierung:

Und zwar hab ich beim untenstehenden Codebeispiel das Problem, dass er beim getContext() die ThirdActivity nicht akzeptiert.
Die ThirdActivity hab ich über die Manifest erstellt und soweit sollte alles stimmen. Wenn ich die ThirdActivity importiere erkennt er sie auch, nur eben hier sagt er, dass er sie nicht auflösen kann...

Hat einer ne Idee? Mein Kopf beginnt bald zu rauchen -.-



```
public void btnOnClickHandler(View v){
	Intent myIntent = new Intent(v.getContext().ThirdActivity.class);
	startActivityForResult(myIntent, 0);
}
```


----------



## xas0r (4. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts derzeit mit neuen, tollen apps aus? Schon länger nichts mehr zu diesem thema im forum gelesen. Wär echt toll wenn jemand ne aktuellere auflistung machen könnte.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Abend zusammen, ich hätte kurz eine Frage zwecks Android-Programmierung:
> 
> Und zwar hab ich beim untenstehenden Codebeispiel das Problem, dass er beim getContext() die ThirdActivity nicht akzeptiert.
> Die ThirdActivity hab ich über die Manifest erstellt und soweit sollte alles stimmen. Wenn ich die ThirdActivity importiere erkennt er sie auch, nur eben hier sagt er, dass er sie nicht auflösen kann...
> ...


 
Was möchtes du erreichen? Einfach nur den Intent starten? 

Intent i = new Intent(getApplicationContext(), ThirdActivity.class);


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was möchtes du erreichen? Einfach nur den Intent starten?
> 
> Intent i = new Intent(getApplicationContext(), ThirdActivity.class);


 
Was ein richtig gesetzten Komma alles erreichen kann -.-

Dankeschön


----------



## Papzt (4. Mai 2013)

> Was ein richtig gesetzten Komma alles erreichen kann -.-


"Let's eat Grandma / Let's eat, Grandma"


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

Ich habe Heute mein G11 gesäubert und dabei mal den Timelapse Modus ausprobiert von meinem Nexus 4 und ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. Lade nachher das Video hoch.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Google bleibt LG wohl für ein Nexus 5 treu
> 
> Quelle:Samsung, LG - 2 different styles
> 
> ...


Endlich wieder Cyber-shot, war sehr gut damals. Mal hoffen das es wieder so wird.

Und ich weis nicht ob es schon drin stand oder jemand weis:
CyanogenMod erscheint auch für das Samsung Galaxy S4 - ComputerBase


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Mai 2013)

Hallöchen, ich melde mich auch nochmal.
Ich habe ja in der Zukunft vor, mir ein S3 zu besorgen.
Nun habe ich aber sehr viel Musik aus dem iTunes Store.
Diese liegt im Format m4a vor.
Aber diese Musik ist irgendwie an den Apple Account gebunden.
Was kann ich da tun?
Zum synchronisieren hab ich das gefunden: iTunes und Android: Musik synchronisieren leicht gemacht - AndroidPIT
Nun ist halt die Frage, ob das auch mit im Store gekaufter Musik klappt.
Oder kennt ihr noch andere Methoden?
Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Mai 2013)

Hm? Einfach aus Gerät kopieren und fertig!


----------



## Promized (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo meine lieben Android Freunde 

Vor zwei Tagen von einem iPhone 5 auf ein Sony Xperia Z gewechselt. Da ich Apple einfach satt hatte. Klar das mit der Update Politik etc. ist geil aber dat wars auch schon.

War bis jetzt dauer Apple Nutzer und bin nun ganz gespannt was Android zu bieten hat ^_^ 

Das man seine Musik aber nun direkt reinkopieren kann etc. ist für mich schon jetzt ein Riesen Vorteil. 

Die Android Handys haben mich bisher nie wirklich angesprochen. Aber ich fand das XZ sehr edel und muss sagen, der Tausch hat sich gelohnt. Auch wenn das iPhone im Endeffekt mehr Wert ist, das Beste was ich machen konnte. Ich würde nicht zurück zu Apple wechseln. 

Jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt wie Sony die Update Problematik löst.


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2013)

Sony haut eigentlich immer ganz Zeitig Updates raus. Außerdem unterstützen sie custom ROMs, indem sie die Blobs veröffentlichen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hm? Einfach aus Gerät kopieren und fertig!



Klappt das denn auch mit diesen geschützten Dateien?
Kann das Handy die lesen?


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Mai 2013)

Ausprobieren! Wenn die Dateien nicht extra DRM-geschützt sind, sollte das so passen...


Ich hab ma noch ne andere Frage, gibt es hier im Forum Leute, die Ingress spielen? Falls ja, hat einer von denen noch einen Invite-Code übrig? Ich würde mich da sehr drüber freuen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Sony haut eigentlich immer ganz Zeitig Updates raus. Außerdem unterstützen sie custom ROMs, indem sie die Blobs veröffentlichen.


 
Ich muss sagen auch wenn das natürlich echt ein lobenswertes Verhalten ist, ärgert es mich schon das Sony eine AOSP Rom mit 4.2.2 raushaut aber das offizielle Update noch aussteht  

Sony releases AOSP Android 4.2 Jelly Bean for the Xperia Z - GSMArena.com news


Säcke


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2013)

Vorbildlicher geht es doch garnicht. Erst wird das OS portiert, das für interessierte sogar direkt veröffentlicht, und anschließend die GUI.
Was willst du denn noch?

Sony scheint irgendwie als einziger Hersteller kapiert zu haben dass sich Android Phones eher über die Hardware als über die Software(-anpassungen) verkaufen.


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2013)

Sehe es wie Olstyle. 
Die Software die die meisten Hersteller drüber klatschen ist eh ********, freu dich doch das es AOSP gibt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die Stock Rom aber schöner und besser als reines Android. Zumal die AOSP Rom nicht vollständig ist (modem, wifi, nfc, kamera usw geht noch nicht, wobei das Sony ja auch noch ändert).


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Zumal die AOSP Rom nicht vollständig ist (modem, wifi, nfc, kamera usw geht noch nicht, wobei das Sony ja auch noch ändert).


 
Das ist natürlich irgendwie blöd.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Mai 2013)

Hat noch einer schöne Ideen für ne Sense Custom ROM, hauptsächlich Performanceverbesserungen? Und bitte nicht so nen sinnlosen Müll, wie "debug.performance.tuning=1" oder das ach so effektive optimieren des Dalviks, auf die jeder Dev abfährt.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2013)

Ja, alle Drecks Apps runterschmeißen, also fast alles.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Mai 2013)

Kann man eigentlich vorinstallierte Apps löschen, z.B HRS Hotels und so?


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2013)

Ja, mit Root Access.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2013)

Kann man Geräte auch wieder aus seiner Liste löschen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ja, alle Drecks Apps runterschmeißen, also fast alles.


 
Already done.


----------



## JPW (6. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, mit Root Access.


 
Manche auch ohne. 
Z. B. Hrs hotels oder mytaxi.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Already done.


Dann fällt mir nichts sinnvolles mehr ein, sofern Sene dableiben soll.


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann man Geräte auch wieder aus seiner Liste löschen?


 
Im Play Store? Nein, leider nicht ... totaler schwachsinn ...


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Im Play Store? Nein, leider nicht ... totaler schwachsinn ...


Dann wird da jetzt auf ewig ein N7 drinstehen.
Und ich muss bei jeder App aufpassen das es keine reine Tablet App ist.


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2013)

Bei mir steht noch ein Nexus One drinne.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2013)

Ihr könnt sie aber ausblenden im Googlekonto, dann erscheinen sie wenigstens nichtmehr in der Auswahl.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Mai 2013)

...und verschwinden nach einiger Zeit (6 Monate) dann auch von alleine.


----------



## Abufaso (6. Mai 2013)

Hab das Display von meinem Evo erfolgreich gecrackt :/ Weiß jemand wie viel eine Austausch Scheibe oder der Wechsel ungefähr kostet?


----------



## Promized (6. Mai 2013)

Naja ich halte von so etwas eher Abstand. Die Sony Oberfläche gefällt mir extrem gut. Ich warte auf das eigentliche 4.2 Update, ich hoffe nur das das noch vor Weihnachten etwas wird


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Hab das Display von meinem Evo erfolgreich gecrackt :/ Weiß jemand wie viel eine Austausch Scheibe oder der Wechsel ungefähr kostet?


 
Hattest du nicht auch schon so viel Glück mit Avanto oder wie der Laden heißt? Mein Beileid.


----------



## Timsu (6. Mai 2013)

Das war doch jemand anders.


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Mai 2013)

A sooo


----------



## Abufaso (6. Mai 2013)

Nein ich auch  Katastrophe war das hab sogar nen eigenen Thread dafür aufgemacht. Damals hat es sich nich mehr anständig aufladen lassen und die wollten 300Euro wegen angeblichem Wasserschaden..


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Nein ich auch  Katastrophe war das hab sogar nen eigenen Thread dafür aufgemacht. Damals hat es sich nich mehr anständig aufladen lassen und die wollten 300Euro wegen angeblichem Wasserschaden..


 
Wusste ichs doch, dass da was war 

Wie ist es ausgegangen?


----------



## Abufaso (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hab nicht eingesehen zu zahlen, vor allem weil das Display auch getauscht werden sollte..bei nur defekter Platine wohlgemerkt  und der Preis für die Reparatur war mehr als ich neu fürs Handy hingelegt hatte  Im Endeffekt warens nur die 20 Tacken Arbeitsaufwand die Arvato von mir haben wollte..


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Mai 2013)

Wer hat von euch ein S4? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das Telefon den Anruf durch die Hosentasche annimmt. Dieser Werbespot wo sie das Iphone aufn Arm nehmen zeigt ja, wie ein Typ den Anruf, von gewisser Entfernung, mit dem Handstrich annimmt. Wenn man jetzt lautlos hat oder inner Stadt ist und die Arme schwingen, könnte das ja fix dazu kommen. Denke ja nicht, aber interessieren würde es mich mal. Danke!


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Nein, der approximity sensor erkennt deine Hand, allerdings nur wenn er vorher dauerhaft nichts erkannt hat.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2013)

Also ein neues Dislpayglas + Touchscreen für mein geliebtes Evo kostet 34,40; wie ist das meint ihr den Einbau bekommt man selbst hin?


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Meist gibt es dazu Videos auf YouTube, kannst ja mal suchen. Bekommt man meist alleine hin, benötigt nur Teilweise etwas Werkzeug (kleine Schraubendreher, Saugnäpfe zum Anheben des Displays, etc).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2013)

Und wahrscheinlich auch nen Heißluftföhn oder? Ist ja meistens geklebt.


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Nicht bei einem Evo. Bei den neueren hast du leider durchaus recht.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nicht bei einem Evo. Bei den neueren hast du leider durchaus recht.



Sondern? Geschraubt? Ist das gut oder eher schlecht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2013)

Naja aufjedenfall einfacher auseinander zu bauen.


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Bei einem Evo, gehe ich mal von aus, ist es verschraubt. Was besser ist als Kleben, weil Kleben immer auch bedeutet das es z.B nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut ist. Hat aber auch noch mehr Nachteile.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2013)

Keine aktuelle Technik ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Keine aktuelle Technik ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut


 
Leider durchaus wahr, sonst würde man ja nichts mehr verdienen.


----------



## watercooled (7. Mai 2013)

Achja, zum Fall mit dem Evo neulich:

Verbraucherschutz wurde informiert, Wiederspruch eingelegt. Geld ist wieder auf meinem Konto und heute kam eine Mail das meine Rechnung storniert wurde


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Genial, so muss das sein. 
Bekommst das Handy jetzt auch noch kostenlos repariert?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mein Evo wegen so einem geringen Fehler weg geben will...
3-4 Wochen ohne Handy, dann evtl noch "Kaputtreperatur" und dann evtl noch Probleme hinterher...
(Eigentlich ist es nur optisch daneben, hat keinerlei Einfluss darauf wie ichs benutze...)
MfG


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2013)

Was genau ist denn der Fehler?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Mai 2013)

Genau der selbe wie bei watercooled, dass der seitliche "Steg" neben dem Display absteht...
MfG


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2013)

Fuuu Display scheint geklebt zu sein -.-


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Warum scheint? Bist du dir nicht sicher?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Mai 2013)

Das Evo 3D? Das ist geklebt, genau wie das Sensation. Aber das kannste ganz leicht selber wieder kleben, ist kein großer Akt.


----------



## Elthy (7. Mai 2013)

Juhuu, endlich ist mein HTC One da!
Es ist mein erstes Android-Handy, deswegen werden hier vermutlich in nächster Zeit einige Fragen von mir kommen...
Zuerst frage ich micht, ob man die Rastergröße auf den Homescreens verändern kann. Also das man statt 4*4 z.B. 5*5 Apps unterbringen kann.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, kann man. Aber nur von 4x4 auf 4x5. Wo weiß ich nicht, hab grad kein Device mit Sense 5 da. Nebenbei: Man kann sich auch andere Launcher ausm Play Store ziehen. Da geht mit Launchern, wie dem Apex, auch 10x10.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Warum scheint? Bist du dir nicht sicher?



Selbst hab ichs noch nicht probiert, nur laut Youtube.



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Das Evo 3D? Das ist geklebt, genau wie das Sensation. Aber das kannste ganz leicht selber wieder kleben, ist kein großer Akt.



Mit welchem Kleber denn? Ist der beim Displayglas dabei?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Mai 2013)

Weiß ich nicht, ob der dabei ist. Kannste aber Sekundenkleber dünn auftragen oder wenn du noch einen Wechsel vornehmen willst, Bastelkleber.


----------



## Elthy (7. Mai 2013)

> Man kann sich auch andere Launcher ausm Play Store ziehen. Da geht mit Launchern, wie dem Apex, auch 10x10.


Für andere Launcher muss man aber auf die Garantie verzichten, oder?


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Elthy schrieb:


> Für andere Launcher muss man aber auf die Garantie verzichten, oder?


 
Ähhm... Nein?


----------



## Elthy (7. Mai 2013)

Aber da war doch was mit diesem "Locked", "Unlocked" und "Relocked" beim One, ich dachte das würde sich auf solche Betriebssystemmodifikationen beziehen...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Mai 2013)

Launcher sind nur Apps. Du installierst sie, drückst die Hometaste und dann kannst du zwischen Sense und dem installierten Launcher wählen. Launcher |= Custom ROMs. Custom ROMs sind nochmal was ganz anderes.

Edit: Und ja, das ist der Bootloader. Der Bootloader ist Standard gelockt, also du kannst keine Custom ROM flashen, Rooten etc. Unlocked ist halt unlocked.  Du kannst mit einem sogenannten Recovery, ein Minibetriebssystem, diverse ZIP-Archive flashen, die dann dies und das können. Kommt drauf an was im Script steht.  Und Relocked ist, wenn man Unlocked hat und dann wieder lockt. Dann steht da Relocked. Wenn du aber eh nicht auf Garantie verzichten willst, muss dich das nicht interessieren.

Edit2: Nochwas, alles, aber wirklich alles, was du bei Android siehst, ist eine App. Die Statusleiste heißt im System z.B. SystemUI.apk. Der Sense-Launcher heißt Rosie.apk. Selbst die Einstellungen sind eine App, nennt sich Settings.apk. Ein Launcher ist nur eine App, die auf die Daten-Partition kommt.


----------



## Elthy (7. Mai 2013)

Diese unendlichen Möglichkeiten bei Android... Wie halten es da manche nur bei Apple aus?
Bevor ich anfange mich mit Launchern zu beschäftigen muss ich erstmal schauen, was Android auch so kann, dann weiß ich auch was ich brauche.



> Nochwas, alles, aber wirklich alles, was du bei Android siehst, ist eine  App. Die Statusleiste heißt im System z.B. SystemUI.apk. Der  Sense-Launcher heißt Rosie.apk. Selbst die Einstellungen sind eine App,  nennt sich Settings.apk. Ein Launcher ist nur eine App, die auf die  Daten-Partition kommt.


Heißt das, dass ich z.B. den Blinkfeed einfach deinstallieren kann? Oder brauch ich da mehr Rechte (Root)?


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Blinkfeed ist eine System App. Die kannst du nur mit Root Zugriff deinstallieren.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Mai 2013)

Richtig, Leandi. 

Für dich sind nur zwei Partitionen von Bedeutung. /system und /data. Auf /system sind alle vorinstallierten Apps. Der Blinkfeed ist übrigens keine App selber, sondern ein Teil der App "Rosie.apk" also des Sense-Launchers. Alles auf /system bekommst du nur mit Root weg, also alle vorinstallierten Apps. /data ist anfangs leer. Darauf kommen dann, wenn du das Gerät das erste mal einschaltest, alle persönlichen Einstellungen etc. Apps, die du herunterlädst, kommen in /data/app. Ihre Einstellungen kommen in /data/data. Alles, was in /data/app ist, kannst du deinstallieren, aber das sollte selbstverständlich sein, da du die ja selbst runtergeladen hast.  /system musst du dir also wie den Windows-Ordner vorstellen, zumindest so ähnlich. Ganz passt es dann natürlich nicht. 

Bei einem Aftermarket-Launcher hast du noch immer Garantie, denn es ist eine App wie jede andere auch. Wenn du sie installierst, nehmen wir als Beispiel mal den Apex Launcher, dann wird dieser auf /data installiert. Wenn du jetzt die Hometaste drückst, kannst du zwischen dem Sense-Launcher und dem Apex wählen, gegebenfalls dauerhaft als primärer Launcher festlegen. Dann ist Blinkfeed + der komplette Homescreen von HTC weg. Leider aber auch die HTC Widgets, denn die Widgets von HTC funktionieren nur auf Sense, nicht auf anderen Launchern. Du musst dann also auf die Stock Android Widgets setzen. Wenn du jetzt den Apex wieder deinstallierst, dann ist nur noch Sense übrig. Also wird wieder Sense als primärer Launcher genommen. Mit Garantieverlust hat das 0 zu tun, denn /system packst du nichtmal an.


----------



## Elthy (7. Mai 2013)

Danke für diese ausführliche Erläuterung!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das mir die Tastatur bei langem Drücken z.B. auf das "a" nur das "ä" vorschlägt?  Die ganzen anderen Varianten wie à, â, æ usw. habe ich noch nie gebraucht...


----------



## DrDave (7. Mai 2013)

Entweder in den Einstellungen je nach Tastatur, oder du installierst dir eine andere Tastatur, ich steh auf Swiftkey


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Mai 2013)

Nein, das geht an der HTC-Tastatur leider nicht. Aber weißt du was? Es tummeln sich an die 100 Tastaturen im Play Store rum.  Gleiche Geschichte wie mit den Launchern.


----------



## Timsu (7. Mai 2013)

Der neue Playstore ist designtechnisch mmn. nach ein Fail. Erst das schwarz-grau-blaue Holodesign einführen, dann aber ein hellgrüner Playstore...


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2013)

Er sieht vor allem aus wie der von früher


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Der ist von der Usability totaler Crap. Du siehst halt statt vorher 25 Apps nur noch 5 Apps auf einer Seite


----------



## Promized (7. Mai 2013)

Wird Zeit für deutsche Geschenkkarten im Play Store. Ich kann zwar über die o2 Rechnung zahlen aber das ist mir auf dauer zu blöde. 

Wenigstens gibt es schon mehrere Entwickler, die auf ihren I-Net Seiten PayPal anbieten. Ick frage mich wer auf solch eine bekloppte Idee kommt, nur Kreditkarten zu Unterstützen...


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2013)

PayPal zu unterstützen ist immer eine heikle Sache, weil es dir die Play Store AGB eigentlich verbietet.

Ich kann dir auch sagen wer auf die Kreditkarten Idee gekommen ist: Ein Ami. Die Zahlen mit nichts anderes als Kreditkarte.


----------



## JPW (8. Mai 2013)

Ich empfehle den Nova Launcher, Premium bringt eigentlich keine Vorteile. 

Für den Playstore benutzt ich die mywirecard Mastercard prepaid kk. 
Kostet 1 Euro pro Aufladung egal wie viel. Aber so oft kauft man ja nicht apps. 
Funktioniert auf jeden Fall super.


----------



## NiCo-pc (8. Mai 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Nein, das geht an der HTC-Tastatur leider nicht. Aber weißt du was? Es tummeln sich an die 100 Tastaturen im Play Store rum.  Gleiche Geschichte wie mit den Launchern.


Ich habe das Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1.
Gibt es da auch andere Samsung Tastaturen bei Samsung Apps oder im Playstore?
Wenn ich sehr schnell schreibe vertipp ich mich manchmal.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> PayPal zu unterstützen ist immer eine heikle Sache, weil es dir die Play Store AGB eigentlich verbietet.


In Currents hat man angeblich PayPal Code gefunden, könnte also so vlk kommen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Mai 2013)

@Nico: Natürlich, was ne Frage.


----------



## NiCo-pc (8. Mai 2013)

Ja Samsung Tastaturen, cool, verschiedene Größen? 
Wo, unter Samsung oder Google Play Store Apps?
Oder doch ne Bluetooth?
@Bratwurstmobil danke.


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2013)

Ist egal was für ein Handy du hast, die Tastaturen funktionieren immer. 
Ich empfehle SwiftKey.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Mai 2013)

Definitiv Swiftkey!


----------



## NiCo-pc (8. Mai 2013)

Danke.
Sind alle Swiftkey Versionen gleich?


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2013)

Von welchen Versionen sprichst du?


----------



## NiCo-pc (8. Mai 2013)

Es gibt Swiftkey Tablet und Swiftkey Keyboard.


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2013)

Ja, es gibt einen unterschied. 
Die Tablet Variante ist für Tablets. Die andere für Phones.


----------



## DrDave (8. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt einen unterschied.
> Die Tablet Variante ist für Tablets. Die andere für Phones.



Wie unerwartet, aber wahr


----------



## Biohazard92 (8. Mai 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Der neue Playstore ist designtechnisch mmn. nach ein Fail. Erst das schwarz-grau-blaue Holodesign einführen, dann aber ein hellgrüner Playstore...


 
Von den Farben her finde ich ihn recht hübsch, auch die Navigationsleiste oben ist jetzt besser allerdings sieht man jetzt weniger Apps pro Seite und auf meinem Galaxy Nexus läuft er etwas ungeschmeidig, also ich habe das Gefühl die Animation wenn man nach rechts wischt und dann wieder zurück oder mehrfach in eine Richtung sind nicht immer identisch das fühlt sich irgendwie komisch an.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2013)

Was gibt es für vernünftige deutsche oder englische Seiten/Foren wo man auch Informationen/Gerüchte über neue Geräte findet?


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2013)

Android Police. Der Rest ist Mist.

Sonst folg @evleaks auf Twitter, dar haut immer einiges raus.


----------



## Gary94 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Seit gestern ist mir aufgefallen, dass die WLan Verbindung nicht mehr so stark ist wie sonst. An stellen wo ich bis jetzt 4-5 Balken hatte, habe ich jetzt nur noch 1-2. Es wurden keine neuen Apps installiert und das Nexus 7 ist nicht gerootet und hat Android 4.2.2 drauf.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Mai 2013)

Andere Geräte in die Umgebung gestellt, die das Netz stören? Hat der Nachbar evtl. auch nen Wlan-Router mit selbem Kanal?

Andere Frage:

Ich habe ein SGS1 mit dem Cyanogenmod 10.0 drauf, Trebuchet 0.2 Launcher. Kann man da die Anzahl der Homescreens verändern? Die klassischen Wege von anderen Androidversionen funktionieren nicht...


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2013)

Ja, in dem du Nova oder Apex Launcher aus dem Play Store runterlädst.


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Mai 2013)

Und welcher von beiden ist besser? oder einfach ausprobieren?^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2013)

Beide sind sowas von gleich, manche sagen Apex is besser, manche Nova. Du wirst wahrscheinlich kein Unterschied merken. 
Ich nutzt Nova ^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Mai 2013)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Nova bei engmanschigen Rastern Probleme beid er Position der Kreuze hat. Macht das Themen unnötig schwer.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2013)

How about GoLauncher?  

.. Bitte nicht hauen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Mai 2013)

Dafür gibt's Schläge!


----------



## JPW (9. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Beide sind sowas von gleich, manche sagen Apex is besser, manche Nova. Du wirst wahrscheinlich kein Unterschied merken.
> Ich nutzt Nova ^^


 
Aber eigentlich weiß jeder dass Nova besser ist. 


*trollface*

Ich habe beide hintereinander getestet und fand Nova besser und benutzt ihn jetzt dauerhaft. Hab sogar die Premium Version gekauft weil ich dachte dass da noch weitere Features gibt aber die brauch ich gar nicht und habe sie deaktiviert. So habe ich den Entwickler unterstützt, so teuer sind die Sachen ja nicht. Aber die Gratis Version reicht echt dicke.


----------



## Leandros (9. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> How about GoLauncher?
> 
> .. Bitte nicht hauen



Ohh ja .. dafür gibts kloppe! 


Ich nutze auch Nova und könnte auch ohne die Prime Features nicht leben, die gesten sind dauerhaft in Benutzung, ohne kann ich einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Mai 2013)

Ich nutz Apex, aber das ist wirklich Geschmackssache...


----------



## Gary94 (9. Mai 2013)

Nö keine anderen Geräte die stören, auch gibts keinen anderen WLan Router mit selben Kanal. Nicht nur in meinem Netzwerk tritt das auf, sondern auch in allen anderen. Wäre das vl ein Garantiefall?


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2013)

Hast du eine neue Schutzhülle oder Ähnliches was den Empfang dämpfen könnte?


----------



## Gary94 (9. Mai 2013)

Nein das Nexus ist "nackig"  Ich sitze gerade 3m vom Router weg und habe nur 2 Balken. Gestern noch ausnahmslos 4 Balken. Eventuell dieser WLAN bug in 4.2.2? Denn ich habe nichts verändert.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2013)

Ist das Phone denn merklich langsamer im Empfang? Vlt ist es auch nur die Anzeige  die spinnt  Und am Router hast du seitdem nichts verändert stimmt das?


----------



## Gary94 (9. Mai 2013)

Tablet  Nja bei nur einem Balken merkt man schon etwas Verzögerung, verstellt hab ich auch nichts, das passiert in anderen Netzwerken auch. Bin grad am überlegen, ob ich es zurücksetze und das 4.2.2er Update neu aufspiele. Nervt schon gewaltig

Edit: Problem gelöst, mir ist eben aufgefallen das an einer Seite der Rückdeckel auseinander gegangen ist, habs zusammengedrückt und siehe da, voller Empfang  Da war wohl die Antenne


----------



## Elthy (10. Mai 2013)

Was für einen Browser verwendet ihr?
Ich probiere gerade Firefox, da ich am PC sehr zufrieden bin, aber ich komme auf dem Smartphone nicht wirklich mit zurecht. Insbesondere die Lesezeichen regen mich auf: Ich synchronisiere sie mit meinem Desktop-PC, aber es ist unglaublich aufwändig an diese Lesezeichen ranzukommen. Erst muss ich in die Adresszeile tippen, dort auf Lesezeichen tippen, anschließend muss ich die Ordner Desktoplesezeichen->Lesezeichenmenü->Unterordner auswählen. Leider kann man in den Ordnern nicht zurück navigieren, wenn ich mich vertippt habe muss ich ein Lesezeichen wählen und von Vorne anfangen. Ausserdem fehlt mir die Option einen ganzen Unterordner Lesezeichen (z.B. "Startseiten") auf einmal zu öffnen.

Mit welchen Browsern arbeitet ihr? Welche Browser können Adblock verwenden (und das Laden von Bildern ausstellen)?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2013)

Ich kann nur Dolphin empfehlen!

Firefox ist wohl der schlechteste Android-Browser


----------



## GoZoU (10. Mai 2013)

Neben dem Standardbrowser (wegen der Flash Unterstützung) kommt mir nur noch Chrome auf das Handy. Die Synchronisation zwischen Desktop und Handy klappt hervorragend und stabil ist er auch. Firefox ist meiner Meinung nach auf dem PC gerade noch so erträglich (seit der neuen Update-Philosophie), hat aber auf dem Smartphone gar nichts verloren.


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2013)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie mein vorposter. 
Chrome all the way. 

Dolphin ist unerträglich geworden. War früher auch mein Favorit. 
Firefox für Android war schon immer schlecht, die Desktop version hat sich aber auch mit aller Kraft der Android Version genähert.


----------



## DrDave (10. Mai 2013)

Der adblocker sollte sich unabhängig von Browser funktionieren, da hier ja lediglich die hosts Datei verändert wird. 
Ich nutze auch ausschließlich Chrome, Android sowie Desktop Dank guter Synchronisation.


----------



## Papzt (10. Mai 2013)

Seitdem ich ein Android phone habe ist Firefox auch von meinem Rechner verschwunden. Welchen einfachen musikplayer könnt ihr empfehlen? Wichtig ist, dass er macht was ich will, nicht so wie das stock teil von slim


----------



## Elthy (10. Mai 2013)

Kann man bei Chrome einstellen, dass keine Cookies von Drittanbietern akzeptiert werden und das die Cookies bei jedem Schließen gelöscht werden?


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2013)

Elthy schrieb:


> Kann man bei Chrome einstellen, dass keine Cookies von Drittanbietern akzeptiert werden und das die Cookies bei jedem Schließen gelöscht werden?


 
Das ist Chrome. Chrome ist von Google (nicht Chromium). Ha sich deine Frage damit beantwortet? 


@Papzt: Nutze MortPlayer, musst du etwas Einstellen, aber dann ist der Super!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Mai 2013)

@Pabzt: Ich nutze momentan Winamp, ist auch ganz ordentlich...
(Macht nur manchmal Faxen wegen angeblicher Eingaben über das Headset, liegt aber an der Bauform vom Evo...)
MfG


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2013)

Sag ma, hat das Evo hier eigentlich jeder?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2013)

Man hat ein Highend Gerät für unter 300€ verschleudert.
Also der Vorgänger im Geiste, der aktuellen Nexus 4 Preispolitik.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

Tja, scheint aber nicht so Highend gewesen zu sein, wenn ich die Probleme hier mitbekomme. 

Habe ich außerdem gar nicht mitbekommen ... war wohl in meiner Nexus Welt.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Tja, scheint aber nicht so Highend gewesen zu sein, wenn ich die Probleme hier mitbekomme.


War es halt von der HW und mittlerweile auch den Sicherheitsystemen.
Hatte mal eine UVP von ich meine 700€.
Wollte wohl keiner die 3D Features nutzen.


> Habe ich außerdem gar nicht mitbekommen ... war wohl in meiner Nexus Welt.


Das war  Ende 2011/Anfang 2012 oder du hast es schlicht vergessen.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das war  Ende 2011/Anfang 2012 oder du hast es schlicht vergessen.


 
Wahrscheinlich zweiteres, weil normal bekomme ich sowas mit.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Mai 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Seitdem ich ein Android phone habe ist Firefox auch von meinem Rechner verschwunden. Welchen einfachen musikplayer könnt ihr empfehlen? Wichtig ist, dass er macht was ich will, nicht so wie das stock teil von slim


 
Zum Musikplayer: Ich nutze Shuttle, der hat ein minimalistisches Holo-Design.


----------



## debalz (15. Mai 2013)

ich nehme den MX-Player und bin zufrieden. 
Ein Wunder: vorgestern kam Android 4.04 offiziell auf mein Galaxy Tab 8.9. ! Habe schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt, bis jetzt lief es mit 3.2. auch nicht schlecht - performancemäßig gab es keinen großen Zugewinn, aber einige Features sind schon ganz gut (Energiesparmodus, Meldungen wegwischen, ...)


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Mai 2013)

Ich bräuchte mal Tips zu nem neuen Handy, da mein SGS1 mittlerweile Probleme macht, trotz fast nacktem Cyanogenmod 10.0. 

Ich hatte mir da bis jetzt das SGS3 und das Experia Z rausgesucht, wobei eigentlich beide den preislichen Rahmen von 300€ schon sprengen, das Experia Z sowieso 
Jetzt hatte ich mir das Nexus 4 angeschaut, kostet bei Google selbst in der 8GB Variante 299€, von der Hardware scheint das ja auch in Ordnung zu sein, zumindest reicht es mir locker aus.
Einziger Haken, der mir bis jetzt mitgeteilt wurde: das Gerät soll nicht so wirklich viel aushalten?! Wäre aber von Vorteil bei mir, da ich das Gerät auch bei THW-Einsätzen und Diensten immer dabei habe. Würde da ein normales Schutzcover und ne Displayfolie reichen? Oder muss ich mich da doch nach nem anderen Gerät umsehen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Mai 2013)

Das Nexus ist wohl das Gerät mit den häufigsten Display/Glas brüchen neben dem Iphone 4  
Aber eine Schutzhülle hilft da schon viel, eine Folie nur gegen Kratzer. 
Hardware-technisch ist das Nexus auch besser als das S3, und ist gleichauf mit dem XZ.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Mai 2013)

Deswegen ja auch Schutzcover _und_ Displayfolie  Gut, dann werde ich mal gucken, wo ich das Gerät bekomme. Im Netz kostet ja selbst die 8 GB Variante ~350€ o.0

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> von der Hardware scheint das ja auch in Ordnung zu sein, zumindest reicht es mir locker aus.


 
Willst du mich verarschen? Das ist ca. 3% langsamer als ein HTC One oder Galaxy S4 von der Hardware her.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Willst du mich verarschen? Das ist ca. 3% langsamer als ein HTC One oder Galaxy S4 von der Hardware her.


 
Nein, will ich nicht  Was Handy-Hardware anbegeht habe ich momentan sowas von absolut keine Ahnung, wie man ja sieht  Aber gut zu wissen! 

Dann werd ich mir das Gerät wohl diesen Monat noch holen!


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2013)

So, Galaxy S4 mit Stock Android ist vorgestellt.


----------



## Abufaso (15. Mai 2013)

Google I/O  Google I/O 2013: Day 1 Keynote and Android Sessions - YouTube


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2013)

Galaxy S4, Bootloader Unlocked, 16 GB Storage, Expandable by SD-Card, Updates via Google, Kaufbar über den Play Store


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Galaxy S4, Bootloader Unlocked, 16 GB Storage, Expandable by SD-Card, Updates via Google, Kaufbar über den Play Store


 
Preis?


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2013)

649$ 
Die reaktion der Leute auf der I/O war awesome, das phone ist direkt beim nennen des preises gefloppt.


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Mai 2013)

Wen wundert der Preis? Kauft ja sonst keiner mehr von Samsung oO


----------



## Gary94 (15. Mai 2013)

Bin gespannt was aus dem Android Studio wird ^^


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gerade ernsthaft am überlegen, mein Note 2 dagegen einzutauschen. Die einzig mögliche Steigerung wäre wohl ein Samsung Galaxy Noxus (Note und Nexus).


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Noxus. HaHa. Made my day.


----------



## Timsu (15. Mai 2013)

Ist das S4 Nexus hardwaretechnisch identisch?
Kann man die Nexus Rom auf das normale flashen?


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Hardware identisch, das Problem wird der Bootloader.
Wird aber, denke ich, durchaus möglich sein (bzw die Hardware Blobs werden einfach für z.B AOKP verwendet).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Mai 2013)

Ich brauch mal Hilfe beim verstehen wie man rootet bei Sony. 

Gestern kam ein Update. Davor war alles easy und ging ohne Probleme. 

Mit der alten Firmware habe ich den Exploit genutzt um zu rooten (Exploit über das Servicemenü). Der Vorteil war das er auch mit einem locked Bootloader geklappt hat. 
Damit konnte ich denn auch eine Recovery installieren und alle Mods installieren die man so will. Dort konnte ich auch mit dem Solid explorer dateien in das Rootverzeichnis kopieren oder .odex dateien löschen OHNE das das Telefon danach automatisch neugestartet ist. 

Jetzt habe ich das Update geflasht (momentan noch eine Singapore Rom da eine deutsche noch nicht da war, bzw immernoch nicht da ist). Nun kann ich allerdings nur rooten mit unlocked Bootloader. Kein Problem, hab vorher meine TA-Partition gesichert sodass ich jederzeit mein Bootloader wieder auf Originalzustand flashen kann inkl. Bravia engine und DRM-Keys, welche ja durch öffnen das Bootloaders verloren gehen. 

Wie roote ich jetzt? Es wird gesagt mit nem offenen Bootloader ist rooten immer möglich. Also ohne Exploit. 
Muss ich zum rooten einen Kernel flashen? Momentan gibt es glaube ich noch keinen Kernel mit Root für die neue Firmware. Manche sagen man soll den Root-Kernel von der vorherigen Firmware flashen. Damit habe ich zwar Rootrechte (Programme die es erfordern funktionineren), aber sobald ich eine Datei ins Rootverzeichnis kopiere oder eine odex lösche startet mein Telefon neu. Auch beim Recovery installieren hängt das Telefon. Irgendwas haut da also nicht so hin. 

Muss ich jetzt auf einen neuen Kernel warten? 

Und was funktioniert besser eurer Meinung nach, SuperSU oder Superuser?


----------



## 19master94 (16. Mai 2013)

kann es sein das Google eine überarbeitet Version des Nexus 4 morgen vorstellen wird, oder wird neue Hardware nur am ersten Tag der Google I/O vorgestellt.
Es ist das erste mal das ich die Google I/O schaue des wegen kenne ich nicht den groben Ablauf.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Mai 2013)

Weil Leandros die Schöpfung des Samsung Galaxy Noxus so gefallen hat, habe ich mit auch einen Namen für das neue S4 mit Vanilla ausgedacht: Google Galexus S4


----------



## Timsu (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo, gibt es eine NFC App welche in der Nähe eines Tags einen Webseitenaufruf im Hintergrund durchführt?
Also das man einfach auf dem Homescreen ist, das Smartphone auf so ein Sticker hält und dann ohne das sich eine App öffnet eine wget ähnlicher Aufruf gestartet wird.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Mai 2013)

Was sind den empfehlenswerte Androidshandys bis 300€? Wie findet ihr das Huawei Ascend G615.


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2013)

HTC One S
HTC One S grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2013)

LG Nexus 4


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2013)

Für 300€ definitiv das Nexus


----------



## _VFB_ (19. Mai 2013)

kommt halt drauf an wieviel Speicher man benötigt. Ich finde die 16Gb meines Nexus find ich eig. auch schon fast zu wenig. Aber sonst ist das Nexus einfach der Hammer für den Preis.


----------



## ile (19. Mai 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> kommt halt drauf an wieviel Speicher man benötigt. Ich finde die 16Gb meines Nexus find ich eig. auch schon fast zu wenig. Aber sonst ist das Nexus einfach der Hammer für den Preis.



Na ja, finde ich nicht. So der Hammer ist der Preis gar nicht mehr. Dazu sind ein One X oder S3 mittlerweile zu günstig geworden.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2013)

One X oder S3 kommen aber niemals an die Leistung eines Nexus 4s ran.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Mai 2013)

Meinst du von der Rohleistung oder softwaremäßig?


----------



## Der Maniac (19. Mai 2013)

Man könnte meinen wohl fast beides... Wobei das in den Händen des Nutzers liegt, Mods etc...


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Meinst du von der Rohleistung oder softwaremäßig?


 
Beides.


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2013)

Und wie siehts mit dem S4 aus?


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2013)

Liegt minimal über der Preisspanne von 300€


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2013)

Schon klar 
Ich meine wie du zu dem im Vergleich zum Nexus stehst.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2013)

Genau wie ich zum HTC One stehe. Hardware mäßig eine Frechheit, weil das Nexus 4 sehr ähnliche hat, um genau zu sein den selben CPU ohne die 2 verbesserungen (besser JS performance und batterylife). Software mäßig genau so schlecht. Marketingtechnisch Top. Daher auch der Erfolg.


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2013)

Dann ist das S4 Nexus (oder wie auch immer das heißt) ja optimal. Wär da nicht der unverschämte Preis.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2013)

Das S4 Nexus find ich wirklich verlockend, wird aber wohl nicht so schnell in DE rauskommen. Außerdem ist der Preis halt sehr hoch, jedoch gerechtfertigt.


----------



## ile (20. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Genau wie ich zum HTC One stehe. Hardware mäßig eine Frechheit, weil das Nexus 4 sehr ähnliche hat, um genau zu sein den selben CPU ohne die 2 verbesserungen (besser JS performance und batterylife). Software mäßig genau so schlecht. Marketingtechnisch Top. Daher auch der Erfolg.



Nein, es ist nicht dieselbe CPU. Es ist eine verbesserte Architektur + mehr Takt. Macht in der Praxis nen deutlichen Performancefortschritt, siehe diverse Benchmarks (qualcomm: " Overall Performance Boost—we expect the Snapdragon 600 processor to deliver up to 40% better performance than the Snapdragon S4 Pro processor" so zu tun, als seien die ungefähr gleich schnell, ist einfach nicht richtig.). Die Kamera des N4 ist Schrott im Vergleich zum One oder S4. Das Display des One ist deutlich besser - in Helligkeit, Schwarzwert, Farben und Schärfe. Soundausgabe und Soundaufnahme ist beim One viel besser. 

Fazit: Hardwaremäßig absolut top, ne Frechheit kann ich da überhaupt nicht erkennen...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Mai 2013)

Hey, Leute!
Ich plane mir ein Einsteigersmartphone zuzulegen, um "mal ein Spielchen" zu machen, ein bisschen Musik zu hören und im Uni-Wlan mal was nachzuschauen (und auch, weil sich mein Handy langsam verabschiedet). Naja, das Zeug halt, was man mit einem Smartphone im Grunde macht, nicht perfekt, aber es soll es können. Als Leistungsvergleich hab ich das Huawei Mediapad, was mir diesbezüglich sehr gut ausreicht (Was mir allerdings für die Hosentasche zu groß ist).
Mir erscheint das Huawei Ascend Y300 eigentlich die Beste Wahl dafür, allerdings bin ich nicht soo sehr in der Materie drin, um alle Geheimtipps zu kennen. Gibt es eine bessere Wahl in diesem Preissegment (also ~130€)? Gibt es Gründe, die gegen dieses Smartphone sprechen?


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Mai 2013)

Grund dagegen: "Wer günstig kauft, kauft zwei mal!"

Als Einsteiger reicht das aber wohl vollkommen aus, aber der Satz oben steht da nich ohne Grund... Ich wette, das du schnell die Vorzüge von den "großen Brüdern" entdecken wirst, und dich dann ärgerst, warum du nicht gleich etwas mehr Geld in die Hand genommen hast 

Wenn dir das egal ist, dann kannst du das Huawei ohne weiteres nehmen!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Mai 2013)

Das Ascend kannste nehmen. Aber glaub mir, viel Freude wirst du damit nicht haben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Mai 2013)

Dann mal anders gefragt: Was wäre denn das "günstigste nicht-günstige" Smartphone?
Edit: und was wären denn die "Vorzüge von den "großen Brüdern"" und warum wird man damit nicht "viel Freude" haben (Leistungsmäßig, Verarbeitungsmäßig)?


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Mai 2013)

Da hätten wir einmal: Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus NFC i9105P weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Hat alle nötigen Funktionen, etwas ältere Hardware (welch Wunder), lässt sich auf Android 4.1.2 updaten.

Dann das Nexus 4 (siehe Beiträge oben, nahezu Top Hardware) Google Nexus 4 16GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Gibt es auch als 8 GB Variante... Im Google-Playstore kostet das Gerät in der 8 GB Version 299€, einziger Haken: Bezahlung nur per Kreditkarte

Ansonsten so ziemlich alles vergleichbare. Wenn die Geräte arg günstiger werden, solltest du genau hinschauen, meistens leiden die dann recht schnell unter Verarbeitungsmängeln...


----------



## Gary94 (20. Mai 2013)

@Leandros: Hast du schon die neue IDE Android Studio ausprobiert, bzw gibts die schon?
Würde mich interessieren wie die so ist, das wäre ein harter Schlag gegen Eclipse.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Mai 2013)

Wenn du nicht mehr als 150€ ausgeben willst, kannste auch das Galaxy Gio nehmen.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht dieselbe CPU. Es ist eine verbesserte Architektur + mehr Takt. Macht in der Praxis nen deutlichen Performancefortschritt, siehe diverse Benchmarks (qualcomm: " Overall Performance Boost—we expect the Snapdragon 600 processor to deliver up to 40% better performance than the Snapdragon S4 Pro processor" so zu tun, als seien die ungefähr gleich schnell, ist einfach nicht richtig.). Die Kamera des N4 ist Schrott im Vergleich zum One oder S4. Das Display des One ist deutlich besser - in Helligkeit, Schwarzwert, Farben und Schärfe. Soundausgabe und Soundaufnahme ist beim One viel besser.
> 
> Fazit: Hardwaremäßig absolut top, ne Frechheit kann ich da überhaupt nicht erkennen...


 
Wenn du gelesen hättest, habe ich geschrieben das es nicht die gleiche (selbe schonmal gar nicht) CPU ist. Vebesserte Architektur? Da ist nichts an der Architektur geändert worden. 40% .. haha. Schön wärs, guck dir doch mal anderes Benchmarks an, nur in SunSpider ist er spürbar besser. Im Day to Day vergleich ist One eher etwas langsamer, obwohl Rohleistung besser. Macht halt Sense wieder kaputt. Bei Touchwiz ist das fast noch ein bisschen Krasser. (Ich denke nicht das du alle drei im direkten Vergleich hattest, oder? Ich schon. )
Die Kamera im One / S4 ist besser, ohne Frage. Aber wenn ich Qualitative Fotos machen will, nehme ich eine Kamera. Für Schnappschüsse reichen alle drei. 
Soundausgabe hat One klar gewonnen, Display ist ehrlich gesagt in meinen Augen kein wirklich großer Unterschied zu erkennen gewesen, auch in der Sonne und im Dunklen waren alle drei Absolut super.


Ja, Android Studio nutze ich schon seit einem drei viertel Jahr, nennt sich IntelliJ 
Android Studio ist im Prinzip nur eine auf IntelliJ aufgebaute IDE, mit etwas extra Features und neuem Buildsystem, basierend auf Gradle. 

Aktuell nutze ich sogar Android Studio und muss sagen, die änderungen gegenüber IntelliJ sind teilweise ganz Nett und wirklich Sinnvoll + Praktisch. Den klickibunti Layout Editor braucht wie schon in Eclipse aber kein Mensch und ist einfach nur für die Tonne. 
IntelliJ war schon ein verdammter schlag in die Fresse gegen Eclipse, Android Studio ist dies noch mehr.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Mai 2013)

Habe heute vor Wut mein SE Arc S zerbrochen....

Also da Brauch ich einmal das Telefon und es spinnt nur rum, egal tot...
Jetzt hatte ich die Wahl zwischen dem Huawei y300 und dem LG irgendwas...
Es wurde das Huawei, nun frage ich mich gute Wahl oder nicht ? Wollte halt kein Geld auf die schnelle
Ausgeben


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Mai 2013)

Crazy :eek: 
Aber kann ich verstehen hab mein Evo auch schon öfters spüren lassen was es mich kann aber bis jetzt hält es das aus.  Da sag nochmal einer Displays wären nicht "Schlagfest" 
Zu deiner Wahl wäre das Budget interessant wobei wenn du es dringend gebraucht hast ist jedes besser wie gar keins


----------



## JackOnell (21. Mai 2013)

Wollte im MM nicht mehr als 200 auf die schnelle lassen und die wahl war nicht gross halt das huawei fur 129 oder das LG optimus l5 für 179.

Ich wusste halt nicht ob der Preisunterschied nur den Namen von Lg betrifft, und dank meines nicht vorhandenen Wissens musste ich auf den
Verkäufer hören und der sagte das Huawei wäre schneller als das L5


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Mai 2013)

Kannst du einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über das Huawei schrieben?
Das würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2013)

F. Weber und sein iPad ...


----------



## JackOnell (21. Mai 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Kannst du einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über das Huawei schrieben?
> Das würde mich sehr interessieren!



Bin bis jetzt nicht gerade begeistert davon
Inet Seiten Laden sehr langsam, Farben etwas blass, Apps Laden lange...


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Mai 2013)

Also bis 200€ hätt ich eher sowas wie das Desire X genommen.Aber von den zwei war das Huawei schon das bessere Übel...

Edit: Ok das Desire X gibts bei MM nicht aber für etwas über 200€ wäre dann das S3mini besser gewesen.Kannst ja auch ein Desire X im Inet bestellen und das Huawei zurück geben.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Mai 2013)

Aldo das ding ist übel langsam vorallem die inet sachen insbesondere der browser. Ich muss echt überlegen das ding zu hehalten.
Fazit nicht empfehlenswert...


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2013)

Du hast doch die möglichkeit .. ich würde es auch zurückgeben. Schau dich doch mal auf Ebay nach z.B einem One S oder Galaxy Nexus um, die gibt es da oft günstig zu schiessen.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Mai 2013)

Also wenn ich es zurück gebe werde ich eins im MM holen mussen weil die nur gutscheine ausstellen...:O


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Mai 2013)

Dann würd ich dir zu eins von denen Raten
SAMSUNG Galaxy S Advance metallic-black Smartphones günstig kaufen bei Media Markt
Kurz-Review: Samsung GT-I9070 Galaxy S Advance
Samsung Galaxy S Advance i9070P - Test - CHIP Handy Welt
oder
SAMSUNG GALAXY S3 MINI 8GB metallic blue Smartphones günstig kaufen bei Media Markt
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini Test: Das kleine S3 im Gen-Test | areamobile.de
Samsung Galaxy*S3*Mini - Test - CHIP Handy Welt
Oder da du schonmal ein Sony hattest
SONY Xperia™ P silber Smartphones günstig kaufen bei Media Markt
Soll so ganz gut sein aber das sehr leuchtstarke Display braucht viel Akku darum geht in bei "dauerbetrieb" schnell der Saft aus.
Review: Sony Xperia P
Sony Xperia*P - Test - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## Hardwell (22. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> F. Weber und sein iPad ...



Wie heißt das Spiel?


----------



## JackOnell (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

Also entweder habe ich ein Montagsgerät bekommen oder alle previews sind nicht richtig.
Aber selbst auf Youtube kann man Videos sehen die schnellere ladezeiteiten haben meins
Vor Ort.
Die von 0815 gezeigten links kann ich stellenweise nicht mit dem öffnen, da das Gerät ewig
Lädt. Komischerweise Laden manche Seiten auch schneller. Anders als der MM Verkäufer versprochen
hat, komme ich hier trotz verbauter Hardware nicht annähernd an die Leistung eines bzw meines 
SE Arc S heran. Es fühlt sich teilweise so an als hätte ich wieder mein HTC Wildfirer in der Hand.
Spiele nutze nicht wirklich, und bei dieser Performance werde ich jetzt auch keine testen.

Ich werde mir mal das S3 Mini ansehen obwohl ich nicht so der Samsung Freund bin.
Gibt es den keine Alternative von LG ?

Was ist mit dem x4 LG nicht zu gebrauchen da wäre ich dann schon bei 270 Euro...


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2013)

Warum stehst du so auf LG? Gibt keinen schlimmeren OEM.


----------



## JackOnell (22. Mai 2013)

Wollte nur alternativen, was aber auch egal ist weil ich jetzt ein S3 Mini in den handen halte


Edit
Da muss ich mich erst dran gewöhnen. Ist ja komplett anders als das Arc S aber recht fix.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Mai 2013)

Ja das S3 mini ist recht fix. Must dich halt jetzt erstmal ins Touchwiz ein arbeiten weil die Oberfläche bissl größeren Umfang hat aber das bekommst auch hin. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Mai 2013)

Hallöchen, hatte ja schonmal gefragt, und habe ne Empfehlung fürs S3 bekommen.
Bin mir jetzt aber unsicher, denn "damals" hieß es noch, dass das S3 Mini Mist ist und jetzt ist es auf einmal gut 
Denn viele raten mir auch vom S3 ab, da der Screen so groß ist, aber das finde ich eigentlich gut.
Soll ich lieber 100€ weniger investieren furs S3 Mini oder doch besser das S3?
Was man wissen sollte:
- Hatte noch nie einen Androiden
- Sonst immer 3,5" iPod
- Hab aber große Hände
- will ein schnelles Handy mit wenigen/keinen Ladezeiten


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2013)

Ich habe nie behauptet das das S3 Mini gut ist, ich halte es immer noch für Kundenverarsche.

Das S3 kostet 100€ mehr und hat die dreifache Leistung.


----------



## Timsu (22. Mai 2013)

Aber in der 4" Klasse ist es so ziemlich das Beste.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet das das S3 Mini gut ist, ich halte es immer noch für Kundenverarsche.
> 
> Das S3 kostet 100€ mehr und hat die dreifache Leistung.


Die Kollegen da oben sprachen davon 
Das doofe ist, ich habe keine Möglichkeit die Geräte auszuprobieren, alles Appler in meinem Bekanntenkreis.
Nur einer hat ein S1 
Glaubst du, dass das S3 in 2-3 Jahren noch gut ist?

EDIT: Ist beim S3 (Mini) ruckelfreies Surfen gut möglich?
Ich surfe nämlich viel zu viel mobil


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Aber in der 4" Klasse ist es so ziemlich das Beste.


 
Was einfach daran liegt das es kein Konkurrenz gibt.  

Ja, ein S3 Mini schafft ruckelfreies surfen. Geh in den nächsten MM, das wird da liegen. Damit ziehen die da gerne Leute über den Tisch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Mai 2013)

Jo, mal gucken.
Manchmal fühlen die sich auch extrem geil und sperren die Handys dann -.-
Aber nicht immer, und außerdem ist daneben noch ein Base-Shop


----------



## ile (23. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet das das S3 Mini gut ist, ich halte es immer noch für Kundenverarsche.
> 
> Das S3 kostet 100€ mehr und hat die dreifache Leistung.



 

Kauf dir lieber ein normales S3 stattdessen, wenn es dir doch eh nicht zu groß ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Mai 2013)

Ein schwarzes S3 kostet 357€
Ein schwarzes S3 Mini kostet 219€

Ich glaub ich hol mir endgültig das S3!
Habe momentan so um die 280€, denke ich.
An WE nochmal in die Stadt fahren. 
Btw: Die iOS-Geizhals-App ist grausam.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2013)

Die Android App auch. 

Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Mai 2013)

Mittlerweile ist der Preis des minis recht stark gesunken und für das gebotene ok.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Mai 2013)

Bekomme das S3 schon für 300€


----------



## JackOnell (23. Mai 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ja das S3 mini ist recht fix. Must dich halt jetzt erstmal ins Touchwiz ein arbeiten weil die Oberfläche bissl größeren Umfang hat aber das bekommst auch hin. Viel Spaß damit.



Naja, das komplette Android ist ein anderes. Am schlimmsten finde ich die Tastatur ich möchte immer Leerzeichen drücken und aber dann korrigiert das Handy aber nix. 
Und die Menü und zurück Taste sind vertauscht. 
Ansonsten muss oder kann ich sagen daß das teil mindestens genauso schnell bzw eher schneller als das arc s ist.

Edit
Zur Diskussion uber mir kann sagen das das mini nicht schlecht zumindest mit nem direkten Vergleich zum Huawei Y300, oser arc S. Für mich soll ein Telefon aktuell so um diw 4 zoll haben und generell nicht mehr als 250 euro kosten


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Mai 2013)

Hei Leute^^ Hab seit zwei Tagen das Xperia Z und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit Nur was bezweckt dieses kleine Loch n guten 1cm Rechts von der Kamera?


----------



## G0NZ0 (23. Mai 2013)

Vermutlich ein Mikro zur Geräuschunterdrückung


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, steht sogar in der Anleitung drin, welche ich bei neuen Geräten nur sehr selten anschaue


----------



## G0NZ0 (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hab praktisch noch nie in so was reingeschaut


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2013)

Be ... dienungs ... anleitung? Was ist das?


----------



## G0NZ0 (23. Mai 2013)

Ein Grillanzünder


----------



## JackOnell (24. Mai 2013)

Welchen Browser nutzt ihr am Handy ?


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

Chrome. Allerdings bin ich grade am strugglen, weil gestern der Next Browser kam. Der einzige Browser der es mit Chrome aufnehmen kann.


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich nutz den Standard Browser.  Hab mich an den gewöhnt und hab auch keine Lust nen anderen zu nehmen^^


----------



## Gary94 (24. Mai 2013)

Chrome. Schade nur das es bei Tablets leider kein Vollbildmodus gibt, ansonsten der beste Browser auf Android meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

Gibt mittlerweile einen Vollbild Modus.

Mr Speed: Standard Browser ist Chrome.


----------



## Gary94 (24. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gibt mittlerweile einen Vollbild Modus.
> 
> Mr Speed: Standard Browser ist Chrome.


 
Nö, nicht auf Tablets.

Nur auf Nexus Geräten ist der Standard Browser Chrome, soweit ich weiß


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. Mai 2013)

@Leandros
Bei mir kam Chrome erst später mit nem Update.
Aber wie du willst, ich nutz den auch bereits vorhandenen,  dessen Namen mir unbekannt ist^^


----------



## JackOnell (24. Mai 2013)

Ich teste gerade den Dolphin.
Mit dem Chrome komme ich nicht so gut zurecht und der Standardbrowser beim S3 Mini ist langsamer
als der vom Arc S zumindest gefühlt


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

Dolphin ist schon lange nicht mehr gut. Teste den Next Browser. 

Chrome ist auch z.B auf einem Nexus 7 standard browser.


----------



## Gary94 (24. Mai 2013)

Leider gabs für das Nexus 7 kein Vollbildmodus, aber dafür wenn man länger auf die Zurück taste drückt, kann man die besuchten Webseiten sehen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dolphin ist schon lange nicht mehr gut. Teste den Next Browser.
> 
> Chrome ist auch z.B auf einem Nexus 7 standard browser.


 
Darf ich fragen warum? Ich habe viele ausprobiert aber nur Dolphin überzeugt mich, da er schnell und flüssig ist ohne das die Seite beim scrollen "zerstückelt" oder nachlädt. Dazu noch die anpassungsmöglichkeiten...
Chrome habe ich nur drauf damit ich eine alternative habe wenn mal irgendwas nicht gehen sollte. 

Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit den Stock-Browser vom S2 zu installieren? Der war auch richtig fix und flash hat auch funktioniert wenn ich micht richtig erinnere?!


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Leider gabs für das Nexus 7 kein Vollbildmodus, aber dafür wenn man länger auf die Zurück taste drückt, kann man die besuchten Webseiten sehen.


 
Nutzt du den Beta Channel? Wenn nicht, bei Google Play nach Chrome Beta suchen. Da sollte der Vollbild Modus drin sein.

Weil Dolphin veraltet ist. Schnell ist was anderes. Wie gesagt, schau dir mal den Next Browser an wenn du Chrome nicht magst.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nutzt du den Beta Channel? Wenn nicht, bei Google Play nach Chrome Beta suchen. Da sollte der Vollbild Modus drin sein.
> 
> Weil Dolphin veraltet ist. Schnell ist was anderes. Wie gesagt, schau dir mal den Next Browser an wenn du Chrome nicht magst.


werde mal danach schauen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nutzt du den Beta Channel? Wenn nicht, bei Google Play nach Chrome Beta suchen. Da sollte der Vollbild Modus drin sein.
> 
> Weil Dolphin veraltet ist. Schnell ist was anderes. Wie gesagt, schau dir mal den Next Browser an wenn du Chrome nicht magst.


 
Der Next-Browser gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick wirklich gut, scheint auch sehr schnell zu sein! 

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Klartext (24. Mai 2013)

Der aktuelle Chrome bietet den Vollbild Modus erst seit 2 oder 3 Tagen 

Nutze ihn auch, sehr zufrieden. (Nexus 4)


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Chrome bietet den Vollbild Modus erst seit 2 oder 3 Tagen
> 
> Nutze ihn auch, sehr zufrieden. (Nexus 4)


 
Auf dem Nexus 4 habe ich den glaub seit gestern (das Update kann aber schon was länger her sein).


----------



## Klartext (24. Mai 2013)

Möglich.. Bin aber mit Chrome zufrieden. Vorher hab ich Dolphin genutzt (LG Optimus 2x) und das war irgendwann einfach nur noch langsam und träge. Weiß nicht, ob es am Handy oder Browser lag..

Trotzdem würde ich zu Chrome raten, egal ob Desktop oder Android. Habe ich persönlich die besten Erfahrungen mit


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

Hö? Ich nutze Chrome auf Desktop (eigentlich Chromium, aber ist ja fast das selbe) und Phone (das auch schon länger) und meinte eigentlich nur das der Vollbildmodus seit letzem Update implementiert ist.


----------



## Gary94 (24. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hö? Ich nutze Chrome auf Desktop (eigentlich Chromium, aber ist ja fast das selbe) und Phone (das auch schon länger) und meinte eigentlich nur das der Vollbildmodus seit letzem Update implementiert ist.


 
Ja schon, aber nur auf Smartphones wurde der Vollbildmodus implementiert, Tablets bekommen den (leider) nicht. Die haben diese Funktion bekommen, wenn man länger auf den "Zurück" Button drückt, das dieser dann die vorherigen Websites anzeigt.

Nein bin nicht im Beta Channel, das Update kam vor 2 oder 3 Tagen.


----------



## JPW (24. Mai 2013)

Warscheinlich dumme Frage:
Wie aktiviere ich denn den Vollbildmodus in Chrome? 
Kann das irgendwie nicht finden... 
Ich denke aber, dass ich die neueste Version habe.


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber nur auf Smartphones wurde der Vollbildmodus implementiert, Tablets bekommen den (leider) nicht. Die haben diese Funktion bekommen, wenn man länger auf den "Zurück" Button drückt, das dieser dann die vorherigen Websites anzeigt.
> 
> Nein bin nicht im Beta Channel, das Update kam vor 2 oder 3 Tagen.


 
Achso, das meinst du. 



@Hirni: Runter scrollen  
Dann geht die Leiste oben von alleine weg.


----------



## _VFB_ (24. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze den Dolphin Browser schon seit ca. 3 Jahren und war eig. immer zufrieden. Hab mir jetzt mal den Next Browser runtergeladen. Hat der überhaupt einen Vollbildmodus ? 

@Leandros Was meinst du mit Veraltet ?


----------



## JPW (24. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Achso, das meinst du.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol dann hab ich die Funktion anscheinend doch nicht...  :S


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Mai 2013)

Der Next Browser hat mich auch überzeugt, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Mai 2013)

Ist der Next oder Chrome schneller/besser?


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Mai 2013)

Habe Chrome nich nie genutzt, da der Stock immer sauberer lief.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2013)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Leider gabs für das Nexus 7 kein Vollbildmodus, aber dafür wenn man länger auf die Zurück taste drückt, kann man die besuchten Webseiten sehen.


 

Hat er. Zumindest in der Chrome Beta!


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den Vollbildmodus auch im Stable Channel ... und finde ihn total Nervig. Leider kann man ihn nicht so einfach deaktivieren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2013)

Der ist pures GOld wert der Vollbildmodus. Musst ja nur kurz hochscrollen, dann hast die Leiste ja wieder.


----------



## Gary94 (25. Mai 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Hat er. Zumindest in der Chrome Beta!


  Weiß ich, ich rede aber nicht von der Beta


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Der ist pures GOld wert der Vollbildmodus. Musst ja nur kurz hochscrollen, dann hast die Leiste ja wieder.


 
Ne, find ich zum Kotzen den Vollbildmodus. Total nervig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2013)

Ja ich muss zugeben das google da nicht weit genug gedacht hat, und keine Möglichkeit ihn zu deaktivieren eingebaut hat.


----------



## JackOnell (26. Mai 2013)

Was bringt eigentlich beim s3 Mini der Stromsparmodus ?
Ich hatte gemerkt das der immer an ist, stelle aber kein Unterschied zur vollen Leistung fest


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Mai 2013)

Es hält länger^^
Nein also bei meinem S3 merk ich auch kaum Leistungsunterschied, aber ohne läuft das Bild deutlich flüssiger.


----------



## JackOnell (26. Mai 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Es hält länger^^
> Nein also bei meinem S3 merk ich auch kaum Leistungsunterschied, aber ohne läuft das Bild deutlich flüssiger.



Also ich sehe kein unterschied


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Mai 2013)

Ich würde sagen, da das S3 ja eh schon intelligent taktet, sieht man da keinen Unterschied.
Vielleicht ist das ja bei anderen Smartphones anders.


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Mai 2013)

Nunja, wenn man z.B. Temple Run spielt,  wirkt das Bild ohne Frameratebegrenzung doch irgendwie flüssiger


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht geht's ja mit'm Energiesparmodus auf 25FPS runter oder so.
Man sollte im Energiesparmodus ja auch nicht zocken ^^


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. Mai 2013)

Na manche Spiele, die jetzt nicht Shooter oder so sind, kann man schon so zocken,  da fällts nicht auf^^


----------



## Poempel (27. Mai 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also ich sehe kein unterschied


 
Für den Energiesparmodus kann man auch noch selbst Einstellungen vornehmen (siehe Anhang). Wenn du zum Beispiel dort nur "Haptisches Feedback ausschalten" ausgewählt hast, merkst du von dem Energiesparmodus natürlich nicht sonderlich viel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timsu (31. Mai 2013)

Das HTC One wird auch als Google Version verfügbar sein (haben sicher schon einige gelesen)
Google Edition des HTC One wird 599 US-Dollar kosten | heise online


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2013)

Alter Hut! 
Noch ein alter Hut: Tapatalk 3 Beta


----------



## GoZoU (3. Juni 2013)

Heißt das nicht Tapatalk 4 Beta?


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Kann auch 4 sein.


----------



## MisterLaggy (3. Juni 2013)

Wieso ist die ein alter Hut?! Ich glaub ich steh auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Ich geselle mich mal dazu, mit meinem HTC One X+.


----------



## JPW (3. Juni 2013)

SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> Ich geselle mich mal dazu, mit meinem HTC One X+.


 
Willkommen, kommst du von iOS? 
Wenn ja, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum gelungen echten Jailbreak!


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Weil die als ich das gepostet habe schon drei Tage draußen war und das ist eben ein alter Hut.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Willkommen, kommst du von iOS?


Danke. 
Nein, ich bin seit eh und je Android Fan, Modder, Programmierer und Befürworter.


----------



## JPW (3. Juni 2013)

Haha dann bist du ja nicht neu


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Und natürlich auch Besitzer. 
Sind hier Sachen wie Custom ROMs etc. erlaubt oder gibt's Ärger?


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Wir reden hier dauern drüber. Bin z.B auch dev bei AOKP.

Ist ja nichts illegales dran, wie z.B am Jailbreak.


Edit: Ach ja, kein alter Hut, denn grade frisch: GMail 4.5 ist über staged rollouts nun verfügbar. Wer ungeduldig ist hier die APK: http://www.mediafire.com/download/0gpese2lt0ixkl7/com.google.android.gm.4.5.apk


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (3. Juni 2013)

Darf ich mich auch dazu gesellen ?


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Na aber gerne. War die letzte Zeit so ruhig hier, war schon beunruhigt.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Dev-Talk. 
Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Liebend gerne. 

*Hust* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.skilloverflow.moneytracker *Hust*


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Wer hat denn hier welches Smartphone?


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

*Galaxy S3 reinschrei* 

Was hast du?


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

Da geselle ich mich doch auch gerne dazu  
[Samsung Galaxy R] mit CM10.1. Hat noch den ein oder anderen nicht CM bug, aber es wird


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Glücklicher Besitzer eines HOX+.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Juni 2013)

HTC Evo 3D mit Yoda's ICS 8.0
MfG


----------



## MisterLaggy (3. Juni 2013)

S3  @Leandros ich dachte an einen richtig alten Hut  ....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Juni 2013)

HTC Sensation!


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Spielt jemand von euch Plague Inc. und zieht das bei euch auch soviel Akku?


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Juni 2013)

SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> Spielt jemand von euch Plaque Inc. und zieht das bei euch auch soviel Akku?



Ich glaube du meist Plague Inc., außer es gibt seit neuestem ein Spiel bei dem man Leute mit Zahnbelag etc. ärgern muss 
Und ja, das zeiht relativ viel Akku, wobei der Akku vom S3 mit halber Displayhelligkeit und Energiesparmodus fast unerschöpflich ist^^


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Kleiner Tippfehler. 
Den du im Zitat festgehalten hast. 

Nach 1 1/2 Stunden war mein HOX+ überhitzt und ich musste Pause machen.


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

Plague Inc habe ich vor einiger Zeit durchgespielt, schon ein ordentlicher Akkufresser  macht aber auch sehr viel Spaß sich selbst zu vernichten 
Im Moment hat mich das Zombiespiel "Into the Dead" gefangen



SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> Kleiner Tippfehler.
> Den du im Zitat festgehalten hast.
> 
> Nach 1 1/2 Stunden war mein HOX+ überhitzt und ich musste Pause machen.


 
Hast du einen anderen Kernel?

Ich hatte auch schon einmal ein ähnliches Problem /: 
Als der AOPK auf mein Smartphone kam, und ich den dazugehörigen Kernel verwendet habe, hatte dieser einen Bug, 
bei dem die CPU im Idle nicht heruntertaktete, sondern auf 1320Mhz (1000 @ Stock) blieb => Im Krankenhaus begann das Samsung zu heulen wie eine Sirene 
Peinlich, und fast wäre es mir in der Hand geschmolzen.


----------



## Gothic1806 (3. Juni 2013)

Da bekomm ich ja komplexe mit meinem Sony Xperia Tipo B-) .


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Jo hab ich auch gemerkt, das Plague viel Strom zieht. Habs immer nur mit Ladekabel gespielt


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Hast du einen anderen Kernel?


Ja, hab's aber beim spielen geladen, deswegen wahrscheinlich die Überhitzung.

Was mir Spaß macht und auch relativ wenig zieht ist Jetpack Joyride.


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> Ja, hab's aber beim spielen geladen, deswegen wahrscheinlich die Überhitzung.
> 
> Was mir Spaß macht und auch relativ wenig zieht ist Jetpack Joyride.


 
/sign 
Les dir mal meinen Post eine Seite zuvor durch, lustige Geschichte


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Hab ich auch gespielt, gibts da eig ein Ende der Lvls, bei 115 hatte ich keine Lust mehr^^


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gespielt, gibts da eig ein Ende der Lvls, bei 115 hatte ich keine Lust mehr^^


 
Soweit muss ich erst kommen


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Haha wo bist du?


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gespielt, gibts da eig ein Ende der Lvls, bei 115 hatte ich keine Lust mehr^^


Ja generell gibt es nur 16, aber der Counter zählt immer weiter.
Nachdem man einmal Level 16 erreicht hat, kann man neu anfangen und kriegt einen "Button" den man sich angucken kann.


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß, aber wenn man ständig das gleiche machen muss, ist des irgendwie doof


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Ich bin Besitzer jedes Nexus Gerätes. 
Mir kommt nichts anderes ins Haus.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte richtig Lust auf ein Multiplayer-Games, das ich mit euch spielen kann.


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Such mal eins,  dann mach ich mit^^
Ich wüsste nur SG Deadzone


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich bin Besitzer jedes Nexus Gerätes.
> Mir kommt nichts anderes ins Haus.


Hätte ich auch machen sollen
Es hat nahezu ein Jahr gedauert bis Android 4 (Danke Adam du bist Gott) auf meinem Smartphone verfügbar war. 
Die ganze XDA Community hat nicht mehr daran geglaubt^^
Und jetzt haben wir 4.2.2

@mr_speed: so circa bei Lvl 85 oder so


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich steig einfach immer wieder auf was neues um, da gibts meist auch immer relativ schnell ein Update^^


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

Im Moment spiele ich öfters mal eine Runde gutes altes Schiffe versenken (BattleShip)


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Such mal eins,  dann mach ich mit^^
> Ich wüsste nur SG Deadzone


Morgen.
Im Hintergrund haben wir dann TS³ laufen oder wie?


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Am PC oder am Handy? ^^


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Wie wärs mit einfach am PC Zocken? Zu einfach, oder? 

Wäre ja eher mal dafür das ein geiles Rundenbasiertes rauskommt, was man so mal eben rausholen kann und 5 Minuten Spielen und wieder wegpacken


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Wir sind hier doch beim Android Stammtisch

Nix PC hier


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Am PC oder am Handy? ^^


Mobil natürlich. 

Was zockt ihr so am PC?


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Praktisch nix, alte Spielen die halt unter wine laufen


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

ARMA 3, BF, und Project Cars im Moment


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Praktisch nix, alte Spielen die halt unter wine laufen


 
Linux Nutzer? Willkommen im Club. Kauf dir ne schöne SSD, dann ist rebooten schneller. 

Nutze Arch Linux zum Coden und Windows 7 zum Daddeln. Da meine App ja nu im Play Store ist, habe ich wieder Zeit.
Bin am Diablo III daddeln (seit gestern wieder, mit den neuen Patches eche erträglich) und sonst eigentlich nur DotA 2 (wo ich auch mehr als 1000h mitlerweile habe). Die ganzen AAA Spiele sind ja alle fürn Arsch!


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Hab ne SSD, ist in unter 5s da


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Hab ne SSD, ist in unter 5s da


 
Windows oder Linux?


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Seit neustem habe ich sporadische Abstürze. 
Die sich in einem totalen Crash manifestieren -> Touchscreen reagiert nicht mehr.
Mein Smartphone macht dann einen Full Restart und dann ist wieder alles in Ordnung.
Bis zum nächsten Freeze.

Was ich schon versucht habe:
-Andere ROM
-Anderer Kernel
-Dalvik und Cache Wipe
-ROM neu geflasht

Any ideas?


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

@Leandros

Was denkst du?^^

Wenn ich deine app laden will, stürzt der Play Store ab


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

RMA? 

Der Play Store will mich trollen, ich bin wohl zu gut.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> RMA?


War das auf mich bezogen?


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ein Note 2 @ CM 10.1? Irgendwas der letzten. Weil die Samsung ROM kann man sich ja mal gar nicht an tun. 

@ Leandros

Lust mal gemeinsam zu daddeln? Besitze auch Dota2 und Diablo 3. Nur bei Dota steig ich irgendwie nicht durch 

Nutzt hier jemand Spotify und kann mir die Funktion "Gerätestatus schiess mich tot" erklären.


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> Seit neustem habe ich sporadische Abstürze.
> Die sich in einem totalen Crash manifestieren -> Touchscreen reagiert nicht mehr.
> Mein Smartphone macht dann einen Full Restart und dann ist wieder alles in Ordnung.
> Bis zum nächsten Freeze.
> ...



Komplettes Factory Reset ist meist der Einzige weg, damit ist jedoch wirklich alles gemeint.
Hatte ebenfalls ein Problem, als ich keine Anrufe die ich empfangen hatte hören konnte.
Der fehlerhafte Code Fetzen einer alten Rom hat sich trotzdem über 4 Factoryresets und Rom Neuinstallationen gehalten


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

So Leandros, hat geklappt.  Jetzt muss ich sie nur noch sinnvoll nutzen^^

Edit: gibt's die auch ohne Werbung?


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Komplettes Factory Reset ist meist der Einzige weg, damit ist jedoch wirklich alles gemeint.
> Hatte ebenfalls ein Problem, als ich keine Anrufe die ich empfangen hatte hören konnte.
> Der fehlerhafte Code Fetzen einer alten Rom hat sich trotzdem über 4 Factoryresets und Rom Neuinstallationen gehalten


Ich hab per TWRP alles gelöscht, was gelöscht werden kann.
Sprich alles bis auf die virtuelle SD Card. 
Habe ich da was vergessen?


----------



## Timsu (3. Juni 2013)

Warum haben so viele Apps Probleme mit geänderter DPI


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> Ich hab per TWRP alles gelöscht, was gelöscht werden kann.
> Sprich alles bis auf die virtuelle SD Card.
> Habe ich da was vergessen?


Da gestaltet sich die Fehlersuche natürlich als schwierig.
Alternativ könntest du eine andere Recovery aufspielen welche hast du denn genau (Version)
LG


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> So Leandros, hat geklappt.  Jetzt muss ich sie nur noch sinnvoll nutzen^^


 
Viel Erfolg. 





EliteSoldier2010 schrieb:


> Lust mal gemeinsam zu daddeln? Besitze auch Dota2 und Diablo 3. Nur bei Dota steig ich irgendwie nicht durch
> 
> Nutzt hier jemand Spotify und kann mir die Funktion "Gerätestatus schiess mich tot" erklären.


 
Add me auf Steam oder Battle.net

Steam: Steam Community :: ID :: Leandros
Battle.net: Leandros#2352 - Community - Diablo III


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Alternativ könntest du eine andere Recovery aufspielen welche hast du denn genau


TWRP v2.5.0.0
Um Resten vorzubeugen, flashe ich wenn ich etwas neumachen muss alles neu.
Recover, Kernel und ROM.


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Warum haben so viele Apps Probleme mit geänderter DPI


 
Ist nicht meine App, ist der Play Store.


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> TWRP v2.5.0.0
> Um Resten vorzubeugen, flashe ich wenn ich etwas neumachen muss alles neu.
> Recover, Kernel und ROM.


 
Schon klar, so wie man es auch machen sollte.
Ich werde mich morgen nochmals genauer in das Dev von deinem Phone hineinlesen.
Versuch vielleicht mal CWM.

Bis morgen..
LG IJOJOI


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Juni 2013)

Warum ist eigentlich Werbung mit dabei? Willst was verdienen? ^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Juni 2013)

Nee, er will nur den User ärgern, in der Hoffnung, dass keiner mehr die App saugt und daher keiner Updates erwartet. Die paar Cent, die er dann verdient hat, spendet der einer Tierschutzorganisation.


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Wenn ihr wüsstet was ich Verdiene.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Juni 2013)

So wenig?

MfG


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2013)

Vermutlich gar nix


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Juni 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen was die Vorteile eines Handys ist welches einen Root hat?
Und vielleicht ein paar Seiten nennen wo es beschrieben ist wie es funktioniert? 
Ich habe von vielen mittlerweile gehört, dass das ganz einfach sei und das Handy auch schneller machen würde.

Ich hab ein S3.


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Root == Admin Account. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juni 2013)

http://www.android-hilfe.de/samsung-galaxy-s3-i9300-forum/
Das rooten allein macht aber nix schneller.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Juni 2013)

Dankeschön 
Ich nehm mal an um das Samsung TouchWiz wegzubekommen muss man noch was anderes machen?
Kann man denn konkret sein Smartphone schneller bzw. flüssiger machen?


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Ja, ohne TouchWiz 

Dazu musst du deinen Bootloader Unlocken und eine Custom ROM (nicht die Stadt ) flashen, z.B AOKP oder CyanogenMod.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, ohne TouchWiz
> 
> Dazu musst du deinen Bootloader Unlocken und eine Custom ROM (nicht die Stadt ) flashen, z.B AOKP oder CyanogenMod.


 
Das mit Custom ROM nicht die Stadt gemient ist weiß ich
Ich glaub ich sollte mich in die Materie einlesen


----------



## SwarmingBeast (4. Juni 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sollte mich in die Materie einlesen


Nein, wie kommst du darauf? 
Meine Favoriten:
Wenn du Englisch beherrschst -> Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion @ xda-developers
Wenn du Deutsch beherschst -> Android-Hilfe


----------



## JPW (4. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, ohne TouchWiz
> 
> Dazu musst du deinen Bootloader Unlocken und eine Custom ROM (nicht die Stadt ) flashen, z.B AOKP oder CyanogenMod.



Er kann doch einfach einen anderen Launcher installieren oder? 
TouchWiz ist dann zwar noch da, aber ja nicht mehr aktiv. 
Custom Rom wollte er doch auch gar nicht sondern nur rooten, oder?

Bei meinem S3 musste ich aber nicht den bootloader unlocken als ich ne andere Rom geflasht habe... Vielleicht doch?? Bin nur nach Anleitung vor gegangen, dann kann man ja nix falsch machen


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Naja, TouchWiz ist ja die ganze Oberfläche, nicht nur ein Launcher.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2013)

Eine schöne Oberfläche


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube dieser Smiley erklärt TouchWiz am besten:


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2013)

Niemals,  trifft eher auf die normale Android Oberfläche zu


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Juni 2013)

Welche Wetterapps nutzt ihr denn so?


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2013)

Keine^^
Hätte da ein Widget für, aber brauch ich irgendwie nicht^^


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (4. Juni 2013)

Android Stock ist immer noch besser als TouchWitz. Ich weiß nicht wie man als Programmierer so eine sch3ize abliefern kann. Habe auf meinem Note 2, CM mit Nova Launcher.

Bzgl Spotify Wecker, versucht mal 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.matthewmitchell.wakeify


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Oh gott, du musst doch echt Geschmacksverirrungen haben wenn dir TouchWiz wirklich gefällt ...

@Derp: WeatherEye + DashClock.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2013)

@Elite Mir gefällt Touchwiz hundert mal besser als das normale. 
Was ist denn daran schlecht programmiert?

@Leandros nein ich hab einfach Geschmack


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Es frisst Resourcen, es sind eine Milliarde useless Apps included, es ist häßlich, es hält sich nicht wirklich an guidelines ... soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## SwarmingBeast (4. Juni 2013)

Ich nutze HTC Weather. 
Gegen Sense 4+ kann man eigentlich nichts sagen.
Natürlich @Custom ROM ohne Bloatware.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2013)

Gerne

Hässlich --> entscheidet jeder für sich
Ressourcen --> hab ich schon gemerkt 

Weitere Punkte?


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Juni 2013)

Wie kommt's dass DashClock mit keinem meiner Geräte kompatibel ist?

Edith: 4.2+....


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2013)

Daran wirds wohl liegen^^


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Ja, da DashClock 1. von Roman Nurik, Developer an AOSP entwickelt worden ist und 2. als Lockscreen Widget ist es nur 4.2+ kompatibel.

Money Tracker war auch meine letzte App die unter SDK 14 unterstützt. Die nächste wird nur noch für 4.0+.


@mr_speed: Bloatware, frisst viel Speicher.
General bei Samsung Geräten: veraltetes Button Layout, aus der 2.1 - 2.3 ära.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2013)

Du meinst die Sensortasten oder?


----------



## SwarmingBeast (4. Juni 2013)

Was findet ihr persönlich besser?
A)Schlanke ROM, keine Extras, reines Android nur mit dem Nötigsten.
B)ROM mit Extras, Themes, vorinstallierte Apps like Gmail, Twitter, Facebook etc., viele Settings.


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Du meinst die Sensortasten oder?


 
Ne, Zurück, Home und *Menü*. Ist bei HTCs One aber nochmal schlimmer ...


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (4. Juni 2013)

Schlankes Rom mit vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Dann Nachträglich die Google Apps installieren und den Rest selber. Apps installiere ich immer noch gerne selber.


----------



## JPW (4. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab Nova Launcher, per root alle Bloatware Apps entfernt und jetzt gefällt mir meine Stock Sammy Rom besser als AOSP. 
Läuft mindestens genau so performant und hat alle Sudden Death Fixes usw inklusive. 
Wie können denn die Icons in der normalen Oberfläche schlecht programmiert sein lol? 

@Leandros
Aber ich weiß ja, dass du aufs Nexus schwörst. 
Aber wie kommst du mit 16 GB aus? 
Meine 64 GB Karte ist ja schon halb voll und das nur durch Musik... Was wenn ich jetzt mal ein großes Gameloftspiel haben will und noch einen Film. 
Hab zum Beispiel mal alle Matrix filme (von DVD) auf mein Handy gebracht.
Für Lange Zufahrten usw ist das genial.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ne, Zurück, Home und Menü. Ist bei HTCs One aber nochmal schlimmer ...



Bis auf die Hometaste sind das doch die Sensortasten 
Oder sind das keine?


----------



## SwarmingBeast (4. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Für Lange Zufahrten usw ist das genial.


Mit dem Display?


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Juni 2013)

Für Filme hat man n Tablet 

Und Musik is bei mir komplett aufm iPod Classic, einziger mir bekannter Player der 160GB /reale 148GB Speicher hat... Oder kennt da wer was mit mehr Speicher?  Im selben Preisbereich versteht sich :p


----------



## JPW (4. Juni 2013)

Also das S3 zähle ich nicht zu den kleineren Smartphones. 
Die Farben sind super und die Schärfe ist auch toll. 
Ich habe Filme schon auf viel kleineren Displays geguckt und meine Augen sind ja noch jung. 
Ich meine damit ja nur, dass ich nie genug Speicher haben kann und ein Handy mit 64gb zu kaufen war mir zu teuer also wurde es das S3 wegen SD. 
Musik: 6616 Titel + einige Audio Podcasts. 

Hier mal mein Homescreen:
Von TouchWiz sieht man doch kaum mehr was und ich finds hübscher als Stock.

@ipod classic 
Ich könnte mir mehrere SD Karten kaufen und wechseln... 
Nein aber ich möchte in der Heutigen Zeit nicht noch ein extra Gerät für Musik haben. Tablet halte ich auch für unnötig.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Naja, TouchWiz ist ja die ganze Oberfläche, nicht nur ein Launcher.


 


mr_speed schrieb:


> Eine schöne Oberfläche


 


Leandros schrieb:


> Ich glaube dieser Smiley erklärt TouchWiz am besten:


 


mr_speed schrieb:


> Niemals,  trifft eher auf die normale Android Oberfläche zu


 


Leandros schrieb:


> Oh gott, du musst doch echt Geschmacksverirrungen haben wenn dir TouchWiz wirklich gefällt ...


 
Mit Leandros über Nicht-Nexus-Geräte zu diskutieren, macht absolut keinen Sinn, wie du hoffentlich auch schon selbst erkannt hast 

@topic: Kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da, spammen hier alle wie die Irren 

Zum Thema Custom-Rom: Ich bin eigentlich mit der Stock-ROM meines Note 2 sehr zufrieden, zudem hat man ja mit Custom-Roms das Problem, dass z. B. der Pen und ein paar andere bequeme Sachen wegfallen...


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> @Leandros
> Aber ich weiß ja, dass du aufs Nexus schwörst.
> Aber wie kommst du mit 16 GB aus?


 
Will dich ja nicht ärgern, aber habe 8 GB. Komme aber auch damit gut aus, auch wenn teilweise sehr knapp. 




mr_speed schrieb:


> Bis auf die Hometaste sind das doch die Sensortasten
> Oder sind das keine?


 
Ja, sind halt die Navigationstasten und nicht Sensortasten.



@Klaro: HeHe. 
Pen fällt nicht weg. Die Funktionen sind vollständig in z.B AOKP drin.


----------



## JPW (4. Juni 2013)

Das Nexus ist ja auch ein tolles Gerät. Wäre es schon erschienen als ich mir das S3 geholt habe, hätte ich vor einer schweren Entscheidung gestanden. P/L ist unschlagbar. 

TouchWiz ist Geschmackssache und ausser dem Launcher läuft da auch alles rund. 

Mir ist nur aufgefallen das du mehrfach in diesem Thread Aussagen getätigt hast, wie, wer braucht heutzutage noch einen SD Slot oder einen Austauschbaren Akku? 
Und da ist die Antwort klar: Ich


----------



## SwarmingBeast (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte mit AOKP - 4.2.2 - 2.0e richtig heftige Soundprobleme. 
"Unhörbar" wurde fast schon zur Norm.
Lag wohl an der "Screen off frequency cap".


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Mir ist nur aufgefallen das du mehrfach in diesem Thread Aussagen getätigt hast, wie, wer braucht heutzutage noch einen SD Slot oder einen Austauschbaren Akku?
> Und da ist die Antwort klar: Ich


 
Geht mir genauso. Wenn Google bei den beiden Punkten nicht so verbohrt wäre, hätte ich nun auch ein N4. 16GB - X gehen aber gar nicht. 



Leandros schrieb:


> @Klaro: HeHe.
> Pen fällt nicht weg. Die Funktionen sind vollständig in z.B AOKP drin.


 
Dann werde ich mir das mal ansehen. Noch ist mein Note 2 ja "jungfräulich", also weder root noch Custom-Rom.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Juni 2013)

Eye in Sky zeigt, wie auch andere Wetterapps, die Temperatur und andere Sachen falsch an Die App zeigt knapp 3,9°C weniger an
Wind und Luftfeuchtigkeit sind auch falsch...

Zum vergleich nehme ich die Website wetter.orf.at, denke da kann ich mich drauf verlassen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Juni 2013)

Ist eigentlich Chrome oder Stock auf dem S3 schneller?
Ein guter Wetterdienst ist auch Aix Weather.
Ist ziemlich zuverlässig


----------



## Leandros (5. Juni 2013)

Stock ist doch wahrscheinlich noch der alte, oder? Dann Chrome, Chrome ist eine teilweise weiterentwicklung dessen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Juni 2013)

Naja, liegt ja nur 9,8°C daneben

Palmary Weather hab ich jetzt mal probiert, da sind die Werte am nächsten dran


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (5. Juni 2013)

EliteSoldier2010 schrieb:


> Bzgl Spotify Wecker, versucht mal
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.matthewmitchell.wakeify


 
Vergesst es. :sly:
Ich saß heute morgen hochkant im Bett, geht ja mal gar nicht. Haut einen richtig hohen Piepton raus, der die ganze Nachbarschaft weckt und spielt danach die Musik ab. 

Ich nutze Wetter.com, da stimmt alles 
Schätzen die anderen oder was ?


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. Juni 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mit Leandros über Nicht-Nexus-Geräte zu diskutieren, macht absolut keinen Sinn, wie du hoffentlich auch schon selbst erkannt hast



Irgendwann wird er schon noch bekehrt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Juni 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird er schon noch bekehrt



Ich mag sie auch nicht


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. Juni 2013)

Was Nexus oder Touchwiz? 

Welches Handy hast du nochmal?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Juni 2013)

Touchwiz und ich hab ein S3


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. Juni 2013)

Hast du dann was anderes drauf?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Juni 2013)

nein aber ich habe schon welche bedient mit stock android zum Beispiel und finds angenehmer außerdem ist es deutlich ressourcen sparender


----------



## Leandros (5. Juni 2013)

Mich bekehren? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. Juni 2013)

Is ja auch egal, jedem das seine.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (5. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr schon das Update auf Google Mail v4.5 erhalten?


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (5. Juni 2013)

Habe noch 4.3.1


----------



## Leandros (5. Juni 2013)

SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon das Update auf Google Mail v4.5 erhalten?


 
Habe ich vor zwei Tagen hier inklusive Download link geposted.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Juni 2013)

Meines müsste schon auf 4.5 sein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juni 2013)

Mich nervts unendlich das beim 4.5er der löschen Knopf nun im Menü verschwunden ist. Mehr als nervig!


Edit: Ok habs übersehen das man den Löschen button wieder oben anzeigen kann.


----------



## Gary94 (6. Juni 2013)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen guten Stift für das Nexus 7 empfehlen? Will damit bischen mit Sketchbook zeichnen.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (6. Juni 2013)

Kann den empfehlen, nutzt jemand anderes und ist zufrieden mit dem
Adonit Jot Flip Stylus & Pen Stift schwarz | arktis.de


----------



## SwarmingBeast (7. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen,
habe mir gerade mal AOSP+ draufgebügelt um's zu testen.


----------



## Klartext (7. Juni 2013)

Ich nutze SlimBean + Franco Kernel. Bisher die beste Kombi die ich hatte.. (Nexus 4)


----------



## kaepernickus (7. Juni 2013)

So, nachdem mein Phone nicht mehr wollte, habe ich mir jetzt das Nexus 4 geholt.


----------



## Leandros (7. Juni 2013)

Schön. AOKP ist aber mit abstand die beste Rom.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Juni 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen AOKP und AOSP?


----------



## Leandros (7. Juni 2013)

Android Open Source Project = AOSP
Android Open Kang Project = AOKP

AOSP ist von der Open Handset Alliance bzw Google.
AOKP ist eine ROM von Developern die Spass an der Freude haben.


ASUS Transformer Book Trio: Das erste 3-in-1 Mobile-Device

Finde ich ja an sich irgendwie geil, aber mag bezweifeln das man Windows da runterschmeissen kann, was das ganze für mich wieder uninteressant macht ... Ich nutz doch kein Windows auf meinem Laptop. Arch Linux all the way


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Juni 2013)

Hej sagtmal, ich hab jetzt auch n Tablet Note 10.1 . Ich hab schon oft über SNEs und Gameboy emulatoren gelesen. Die werden wohl legal sein aber was ist mit den Spielen? Man braucht ja die ROMs soweit ich gelesen habe. Ist das legal? Und wo bekommt man die her?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Juni 2013)

mittlerweile ist ein offizielles update für das p970 mit 1&1 brand draussen, was mich zunächst auch gefreut hat. als ich dieses starten wollte, klappte es zunächst auch recht gut, beim start des update tools werden jedoch modell und softwareversion nicht angezeigt, nach dem updatestart bricht es nach 19, spätestens aber nach 40% ab. nach 19% bricht es im normalen homescreen ab, nach 40%, wenn ich das p970 frisch boote. weiss einer rat?


----------



## Timsu (7. Juni 2013)

Kein Nicht-Nexus LG kaufen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Juni 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Kein Nicht-Nexus LG kaufen


 
wird wohl mein nächster schritt sein, wenns rooten fehlschlägt...nichtmal im sw-upgrademodus liess sich das offizielle update installieren, scheitert bei 40% mit der meldung "softwareversion überprüfen" und dann verliert er die verbindung


----------



## JackOnell (7. Juni 2013)

Kann es sein das beim S3 Mini die Lautstärketaste gerne klemmt ?


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Juni 2013)

Beim normalen S3 nicht  Da gibt es nur Spaltmaße zwischen Display und der Plastikschale


----------



## kaepernickus (9. Juni 2013)

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit *ParanoidAndroid* gemacht?


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Ja, warum?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich ne Tastatur die das selbe Layout wie die von iOS hat?


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Was hat die denn für ein besonderes Layout? Nicht qwertz?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Das meine ich nicht, ich meine die Anordnung der Sonderasten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Passt das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit1: Verdammt, da fehlt ein Screenshot 
Edit2: Jetzt


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Kannst du den 2. Screen nochmal uploaden?
Hab da nen Fehler und kann ihn nicht ansehen


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

AOSP keyboard hat ein ähnliches.


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kannst du den 2. Screen nochmal uploaden?
> Hab da nen Fehler und kann ihn nicht ansehen



Aber nur weil dus bist 
Am PC kann ich ihn auch nicht anschauen  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Sorry, aber die passen beide nicht.
Die Tasten sollten halt GENAU so wie bei iOS angeordnet sein (siehe mein Screen). 
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass ich mich nach 3 Jahren iOS tippen noch mal umgewöhnen will


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Juni 2013)

Ist halt Standard-Samsung
Am Handy war des ein wenig doof zu vergleichen 
Des bisschen umgewöhnen


----------



## SwarmingBeast (9. Juni 2013)

Mein Handy startet sich immernoch neu.
An Überhitzung liegt es nicht.


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die passen beide nicht.
> Die Tasten sollten halt GENAU so wie bei iOS angeordnet sein (siehe mein Screen).
> Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass ich mich nach 3 Jahren iOS tippen noch mal umgewöhnen will


 
Das Layout ist doch allgemein ******** ... 
Swiftkey hat es meiner meinung nach viel besser gelöst.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

SwiftKey kostet aber was.
@Gonzo, ich kann mit der Tastatur mittlerweile blind schreiben, habe die quasi im Hirn eingebrannt 
Da geht das mit dem umgewöhnen nicht so schnell


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Ohh, mimimi. Swiftkey kostet 79 Cent. Das tut richtig weh. 
Kannst dir ein Centershock weniger am Kiosk kaufen, oder darfst du noch nicht alleine raus?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Das ist nicht das Problem 
Beim Play Store kann man halt nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen, und die habe ich nicht.


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Ok, das kann ich verstehen.


Edit: 2sek nach iOS keyboard im Play Store gesucht: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.easyandroid.free.inputmethod.latin


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Gibt's da auch Möglichkeiten die im Androidtypischen Holo Look?
Ist ja sonst ein ziemlicher Stilbruch.


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es mit selber suchen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Okay, ist Mobil halt was ätzend. 
Ich dachte, ich hätte dich mit meinen Psychologischen Fähigkeiten zum googlen überreden können


----------



## Timsu (9. Juni 2013)

Es gibt doch sicher auch Tastaturen bei denen man das Layout anpassen kann.


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Es gibt doch sicher auch Tastaturen bei denen man das Layout anpassen kann.


 
Wer implementiert denn freiwillig ein beschissenes Layout in seine Tastatur?


----------



## Timsu (9. Juni 2013)

Swiftkey gibt es übrigens auch bei amazon.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Ist das da denn für Android oder fürs Kindle?
Kann das bei der App nicht sehen


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Kindle == Android


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Ist aber sehr angepasst, oder?


----------



## Timsu (9. Juni 2013)

Der Amazon App-Store ist für jedes Androidgerät, habe da z.B. mein Tapatalk her.


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Was hat jetzt Kindle mit dem Kaufen einer App im Store zu tun?

Ja, Kindles Android ist sehr angepasst, hat deswegen ja auch keine Google Produkte wie z.B den Play Store.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was hat jetzt Kindle mit dem Kaufen einer App im Store zu tun?


Weil der Androidnoob (ich) nicht wusste, dass man bei Android einfach Apps installieren kann, die nicht aus dem Play Store kommen.


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Achso, ja, stimmt, geht ja bei Apple nicht. 

Musst nur ein Häckchen setzen und kannst einfach die APK aufs Handy kopieren und installieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Hast du iOS eigentlich mal längere Zeit intensiv benutzt?
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will dich nicht damit angreifen!
Ich freu mich schon auf Android, endlich mal wieder was neues


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Ja, leider. iPhone 2G. Und ne Zeitlang iPhone 3GS als zweit Handy.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

War wohl nicht so toll 
Was stört dich an iOS denn am meisten, bzw. warum vergötterst du Android?


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Freiheit. Darum verabscheue ich auch die Deutsche Regierung.
Man hat mit Jailbreak zwar schon ziemlich viel Freiheiten, aber mit Android hast du eben einfach mehr. Abgesehen davon ist Android Open Source, ich liebe Open Source, auch ein Grund warum ich Linux liebe. Ich schaue einfach gerne in den Source Code und bearbeite den Teilweise auch so wie ich es möchte, wenn mir ein feature fehlt wird es halt selber gecoded.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2013)

Jo, deswegen wechsle ich auch 
Ich würde niemals ein iOS Gerät ohne Jailbreak benutzen.
Bei Android hat man die Features vom Jailbreak schon @stock.
Und dann gibt es ja sogar noch den Root.


----------



## JPW (10. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Freiheit. Darum verabscheue ich auch die Deutsche Regierung.
> Man hat mit Jailbreak zwar schon ziemlich viel Freiheiten, aber mit Android hast du eben einfach mehr. Abgesehen davon ist Android Open Source, ich liebe Open Source, auch ein Grund warum ich Linux liebe. Ich schaue einfach gerne in den Source Code und bearbeite den Teilweise auch so wie ich es möchte, wenn mir ein feature fehlt wird es halt selber gecoded.


 
Stimme dir bei so ziemlich allem zu, aber warum bitte "verabscheust" du die deutsche Regierung?

Der wichtigste Punkt für mich war, weil ich gerne Musik mit meinem Handy höre, wie ja aus vorherigen Posts hervorgegangen sein sollte , dass ich Musikfiles ohne Beschränkung aufs Gerät kopieren kann. 
Ich möchte mein Handy mit Speicher erweitern können (lol geht sogar bei Apple mit Jailbreak nicht.) und es wie einen USB Stick bespielen können. 
Selbst mit Jailbreak ist man an Zusatzpeogramme gebunden, ob jetzt iTunes oder andere inoffizielle Programme. 
Ich möchte meine Musik selbst taggen, selbst in Ordner sortieren und nicht das irgendein Programm mir das nach getaggten Künstlern sortiert. 
Dann bekommt man eine Liste mit unbekannter Interpret mit dem größten Teil. 
Deshalb werde ich auch NIE einen ipod classic benutzen, das hat ja jemand vorher gepostet ... 
Ich finde Verarbeitung und Qualität der Apple Produkte Ok und war auch zufrieden aber ITunes ist die PEST!


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

Das iTunes die Pest ist gehört noch dazu, gibt nichts schlimmeres. 

Warum ich die Deutsche Regierung verabscheue? Weil es keine Freiheit gibt, die wird uns nur vorgegaukelt. War aber schon immer so und wird sich niemals ändern. Ein grade passendes Stichword dazu: Frankfurt.


----------



## ile (10. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das iTunes die Pest ist gehört noch dazu, gibt nichts schlimmeres.
> 
> Warum ich die Deutsche Regierung verabscheue? Weil es keine Freiheit gibt, die wird uns nur vorgegaukelt. War aber schon immer so und wird sich niemals ändern. Ein grade passendes Stichword dazu: Frankfurt.



Frankfurt?


----------



## JPW (10. Juni 2013)

Naja es gibt Probleme, aber wir können uns schon relativ glücklich schätzen in diesem Land leben zu dürfen. 
Ausserdem hast du sogar die Freiheit zu wählen, sobald du alt genug bist  und es gibt sogar mehr als eine Partei zur Auswahl... 
Das es keine Freiheit gibt, ist ein bisschen übertrieben. 
Aber das ist auch hart Offtopic. 

Bei ITunes sind wir uns ja netterweise einig


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Frankfurt?


 
Klick mich!


@Hirni2000: 
Mehr als eine Partei? Ja, super. Ich habe die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Ich gehe Wählen, ich bin auch mehr als alt genug dafür. Aber mein Kreuz setze ich ungerne, jedoch lasse ich mir meine macht mitzubestimmen nicht nehmen.
Ich werde sobald wie möglich hier weg sein.


----------



## JPW (10. Juni 2013)

Ja es gibt aber nie ein perfektes System und ich glaube mit der Demokratie sind wir schon ziemlich gut dabei. 

Hast du nichtmal geschrieben das du 17 bist?

Edit: Fiese Taktik deinen Link nochmal zu tarnen in dem du die url abkürzst :S


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Ja es gibt aber nie ein perfektes System und ich glaube mit der Demokratie sind wir schon ziemlich gut dabei.
> 
> Hast du nichtmal geschrieben das du 17 bist?
> 
> Edit: Fiese Taktik deinen Link nochmal zu tarnen in dem du die url abkürzst :S


 
Das ich 17 müsste ich vor 3 Jahren geposted haben.


----------



## JPW (10. Juni 2013)

Haha Ok dann war das jemand anderes...


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Juni 2013)

iTunes ist aber besser als Kies


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

Kies muss man aber nicht nutzen, iTunes schon.


----------



## kaepernickus (10. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, warum?


 
Bin auf der Suche nach Custom-ROMs für mein Nexus 4 (habe mit meinen vorherigen Phones eigentlich keine Custom-ROMs genutzt) und jetzt würde es mich interessieren, ob es sich lohnt ParanoidAndroid neben AOKP und Cyanogen mal auszuprobieren?

Beziehungsweise gibt es andere empfehlenswerte ROMs?


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juni 2013)

Hey Leandros du kennst dich ja so gut aus 
Sag mal wie kann ich aus einer "Customrom".zip(Deodexed,rooted Stockrom) ungewollte Apps entfernen? 
Einfach entpacken löschen und wieder zippen? 
Danke schon mal im Voraus  
Will bei meine Desire X die drecks Sozialnetworksapps und sonstigen Müll für immer los werden. 
Über root und nem Rootexplorer oder Rootappdelated gehts nicht nach nem Neustart sinds alle wieder da. 
HTC hat da sone drecks Sicherung drinnen die das wieder herstellt darum gehts nur über die zip vorm Flashen.
**** HTC und alle anderen **** Brandingpenner mit ihren abgefuckten Oberflächen und Müllapps.
Ich kauf nie wieder solche Shitphones von HTC Samsung und sonstige Rotzhersteller außer es ist Aosp von Werk aus drauf. 
Für den ganzen Müll zahlt man auch noch die Implementierungskosten und darf auch noch ein Jahr auf ein Update auf eine schon wieder veraltete Androidversion warten 
Wird Zeit das Google gegen diese Brandingkacke vorgeht und es verbietet.


----------



## Klartext (10. Juni 2013)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach Custom-ROMs für mein Nexus 4 (habe mit meinen vorherigen Phones eigentlich keine Custom-ROMs genutzt) und jetzt würde es mich interessieren, ob es sich lohnt ParanoidAndroid neben AOKP und Cyanogen mal auszuprobieren?
> 
> Beziehungsweise gibt es andere empfehlenswerte ROMs?


 
Ich habe Anfangs CM genutzt, da ich damit auf meinen vorherigen Handys sehr zufirieden war und auch auf dem N4. Nur bieten andere ROMs deutlich mehr Features.

Im Moment nutze ich SlimBean + FrancoKernel. Hatte auch schon Paranoid, Xylon, Carbon und AOKP drauf, wobei ich bei Slim dann hängengeblieben bin. Läuft am stabilsten, und bietet mir meine gewünschten Features

Paranoid ist nicht meins, Halo gefällt mir nicht so und den PIE hat jede andere ROM mittlerweile auch. Und die DPI Features und co brauche ich nicht.
Xylon war ein einziger Bug
Carbon und AOKP waren einfach nicht meins

Probier mal SlimBean mit evtl. FrancoKernel. Dann DisplayFarben ändern und über 3,5 - 4 DisplayOn freuen


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

Paranoid hat halt viel alternative bedienmöglichkeiten, wie z.B den Pie oder Halo. Allerdings werden die meist open sourced, weil keiner die Rom nutzt aber sie halt wollen das die Features genutzt werden, so ist Pie und Halo auch in AOKP drin (Halo ist erst seit heute open source, daher wohl erst in den nächsten nightlys).
AOKP hat halt milliarden features, ich kann nicht mehr ohne leben, alleine die möglichkeiten den Multitasking button neu zu belegen hält mich bei AOKP (multitasking war nie so geil!).

Um ungewollte Apps zu entfernen nicht entpacken! Einfach mit 7zip öffnen zu /system/app/ navigieren und die apk löschen. Fertig.


----------



## Klartext (10. Juni 2013)

Die Buttons kann man mittlerweile in jeder Rom ändern, auch den Multitasking Button. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

In Paranoid nicht. 
NavigationBar buttons meine ich, da liegt bei mir auf Multitasking nicht das originale multitasking sondern direktes app switches was einfach total genial ist.


----------



## Klartext (10. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich hab AppSwitch auf dem Multitasking Button bei gedrückt halten, genial!


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

Dauert zu lange, ich habs anders rum. Bei Multitasking geht es um Zeit, da ist langdrücken kontra produktiv.


iOS 7 schon gesehen? Wenn nicht, hier gibt es screens: http://miui-germany.de/


----------



## Klartext (10. Juni 2013)

Jeder wie er möchte  
Bin mal gespannt, ob Halo jetzt auch in jede Rom integriert wird.. Ist ja seit heute OpenSource


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

Hier, der Brüller des Abends 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...n/264554-apple-stammtisch-41.html#post5353855


----------



## Klartext (10. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hier, der Brüller des Abends
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tablet-pc-handy-smartphone-pda-und-navigation/264554-apple-stammtisch-41.html#post5353855



Das übliche


----------



## kaepernickus (11. Juni 2013)

Verklagt Google jetzt eigentlich Apple wegen der ganzen kopierten Android-Funktionen? Wenn sogar abgerundete Ecken ein Grund zur Klage sind, wäre das hier ja direkt ein guter Grund für noch mehr Gerichtsverfahren.  



Leandros schrieb:


> Paranoid hat halt viel alternative bedienmöglichkeiten, wie z.B den Pie oder Halo. Allerdings werden die meist open sourced, weil keiner die Rom nutzt aber sie halt wollen das die Features genutzt werden, so ist Pie und Halo auch in AOKP drin (Halo ist erst seit heute open source, daher wohl erst in den nächsten nightlys).
> AOKP hat halt milliarden features, ich kann nicht mehr ohne leben, alleine die möglichkeiten den Multitasking button neu zu belegen hält mich bei AOKP (multitasking war nie so geil!).



Wie sieht es denn bei AOKP mit Geschwindigkeit und Akku-Laufzeit aus? Sind die Nightly Builds halbwegs stabil?


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Juni 2013)

Was wurde denn alles kopiert? Ich schau mir so was nicht an


----------



## JC88 (11. Juni 2013)

So, ich hab das HTC One jetzt seit 2 Tagen und ich muss sagen, ich bin etwas enttäuscht.
Ich bin vom HTC Sensation umgestiegen und habe den Eindruck das viel mehr Funktionen in Android gestrichen wurden als neue hinzugekommen sind...
Da wäre die Sache, dass das Display nicht mehr an bleibt und sich abdunkelt wenn das Gerät am Ladegerät oder PC hängt, keine "letzte Programme" übersicht mehr in der Statusleiste und ein paar unschärfen bei der Tastatur.


----------



## kaepernickus (11. Juni 2013)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Was wurde denn alles kopiert? Ich schau mir so was nicht an


 
einfach den Link von Leandros ansehen...



Leandros schrieb:


> Hier, der Brüller des Abends
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...n/264554-apple-stammtisch-41.html#post5353855



oder auf DroidLife diesen Artikel hier:
iOS 7 vs. Android – A Quick Feature Comparison After the WWDC Keynote – Droid Life


----------



## Timsu (11. Juni 2013)

Ich muss aber sagen, das neue iOS Design gefällt mir richtig gut, die Schnelleinstellungen ist finde ich deutlich besser als bei Android:
http://www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/a-vs-i1.jpg


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. Juni 2013)

Jo das von Apple ist schön bunt und schön vollgestopft


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

Die Schnelleinstellungen findest du besser? Grade die finde ich total beschissen


----------



## Aufpassen (11. Juni 2013)

OS7 wirkt eher wie ein Gemisch aus Windows Phone & Android.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

Und weed. Gaaanz viel weed.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Juni 2013)

Hab ich da Weed gehört? 

Ich find es doch arg auffällig, was die sich da zusammengeklaut haben ^^


----------



## JPW (12. Juni 2013)

Bald kommt ja das App2Sd update fürs Galaxy S4 bzw ist schon da? Ka. 

Gibt es Hoffnung, dass diese Funktion auch ihren Weg auf das S3 findet? 
Vielleicht auch inoffiziell, als Port? 

Folder Bindings, symbolische Verknüpfungen usw sind alles nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Klartext (12. Juni 2013)

Wie könnt ihr so etwas sagen, iOS ist doch ganz toll und verdammt innovativ und bringt immer eigene neue Ideen...


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2013)

Oh the irony


----------



## -angeldust- (12. Juni 2013)

meeensch. ich dachte das ist der android thread...
warum muss ich hier was ueber apple lesen? 
leute macht nen eigenen thread auf oder geht dahin.
immer dieses vs....
jeder in seine ecke und jut.


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2013)

Dann liest du Eindeutig zu wenig hier mit


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

Ich werde übrigens nicht an meinen beiden Android/iOS Sachen weitermachen. Nur mal so als Info.
Aber das was bisher dabei rum kam postet ich trotzdem mal.


Spoiler



Ipad Mini
Durch das 4:3 ist das Ipad leider untauglich für alle Arten modernen Films, gleiches gilt für die meisten Videos. Solange man also nicht auf uralte Schinken steht, sollte man Abstand vom Ipad nehmen.
Mag ein Tablet für das Epaper noch sinnvoll erscheinen, fehlt  dieser bei Büchern komplett.
Da es einerseits für die Augen nicht so gut ist die ganze Zeit auf ein LED bzw. LCD Display zu schauen und diese dazu auch noch massiv Akku verbraucht. Die bessere Lösung bei bei nur einem Buch ist der klassische auf Papier, sollte man aber eine ganze Bibliothek mitschleppen, aber nicht auf Rückenschäden stehen ist ein Ebook Reader die deutlich bessere und günstigere Wahl,. Naja, außer man ist Hardcore Apple Fanboy und hält andere Marken für den Teufel.



Der Rest ist eher Blödsinn sagt aber aus das iOS nicht die besseren Apps hat und man sich die häufig 2 mal kaufen soll.

Und ja Leandros ich habe mittlerweile auch eine KK.


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

So, habe jetzt das S3 
Das mit der Tastatur ist nicht so schlimm wie gedacht,  aber schon eine Umstellung.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Sachen die man am Anfang beachten sollte?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

Ja es immer und unbedingt mit den Schlüsseln in die gleiche Tasche


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

Ich hab direkt ein Problem:
Wenn ich die Mail App einrichten will (bin bei T-Online), sagt er mir immer dass Benutzername/Passwort falsch sind.
Sie sind aber 100% richtig, denn auf dem PC kann ich mich einloggen.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab direkt ein Problem:
> Wenn ich die Mail App einrichten will (bin bei T-Online), sagt er mir immer dass Benutzername/Passwort falsch sind.
> Sie sind aber 100%, denn auf dem PC kann ich mich einloggen.



Inet von Telekom ?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

Ich denke ja


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich denke ja



Auch das vom Handy ?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

Bin über WLAN drin.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Bin über WLAN drin.



Ein und Ausgangsserver richtig eingestellt ?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ein und Ausgangsserver richtig eingestellt ?



Am Handy?
Ja, aber ich werde nur nach dem imap Server gefragt.
Dieser ist aber richtig.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juni 2013)

https://feedback.telekom-hilft.de/questions/samsung-s3-mini-email-einstellungen-fur-t-online

Schau mal hier rein


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2013)

Wechsel zu GMail. 

Oder nutze ne vernünftige App, z.B K9 Mail.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab direkt ein Problem:
> Wenn ich die Mail App einrichten will (bin bei T-Online), sagt er mir immer dass Benutzername/Passwort falsch sind.
> Sie sind aber 100% richtig, denn auf dem PC kann ich mich einloggen.



Hast du es hingekommen ?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wechsel zu GMail.


 Muss man da sich nicht mittlerweile auch ein + Konto zulegen?

Ich habe irgendwie soviel Mail Adressen, 3 mit meinem RL Namen, Gmail, Hotmail(da noch mehrer Aliase mit outlook.com und yahoo.  Dann noch 2 gmail mit anderen und bei meinem Hotmail Konto haben ich auch noch eine Nickadresse.
Das sind die für die ich selbst gesorgt habe


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Hast du es hingekommen ?



Nein.


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Muss man da sich nicht mittlerweile auch ein + Konto zulegen?
> 
> Ich habe irgendwie soviel Mail Adressen, 3 mit meinem RL Namen, Gmail, Hotmail(da noch mehrer Aliase mit outlook.com und yahoo.  Dann noch 2 gmail mit anderen und bei meinem Hotmail Konto haben ich auch noch eine Nickadresse.
> Das sind die für die ich selbst gesorgt habe


 
Ja, mann bekommt mit einem Google Konto direkt ein Google+ Account, aber da er eh ein Google Konto haben wird (weil ohne is kein Play Store drin), ist es doch wurst. GMail ist einfach das Non Plus Ultra der Mail Anbieter.

Viel E-Mail Adressen? Ha, dann kennst du mein Postfach noch nicht. Bestimmt so um die 20 - 30 Filtered Mail Adressen und noch so um die 100 aktiv und am rum gammeln.


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

Kann ich mir eventuell die Mails von T-Online auf die Gmail adresse leiten lassen?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, mann bekommt mit einem Google Konto direkt ein Google+ Account, aber da er eh ein Google Konto haben wird (weil ohne is kein Play Store drin), ist es doch wurst. GMail ist einfach das Non Plus Ultra der Mail Anbieter.
> .


Stimmt auch wieder,


> Viel E-Mail Adressen? Ha, dann kennst du mein Postfach noch nicht. Bestimmt so um die 20 - 30 Filtered Mail Adressen und noch so um die 100 aktiv und am rum gammeln.


 Ich kann MS nichtmal abrufen, da diese Entelligenzbestien meinen das sie kein IMAP anbieten 
Und da ich sie auch im Postfach behalten will will ich sie nicht anders abrufen.

Aber 130 ist schon eine ziemliche Hausnummer.


----------



## Abufaso (12. Juni 2013)

Kennt ihr die App DoubleTwist? Die feier ich gerade hart


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. Juni 2013)

Wieso denn?


----------



## Abufaso (12. Juni 2013)

Die machts möglich ein Android Gerät mit der iTunes Mediathek abzugleichen und zu synchronisieren, inkl Playlists


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2013)

Wer nutzt freiwillig iTunes?


----------



## Abufaso (12. Juni 2013)

Wenn du erstmal deine ordentlich große Mediathek da drin hast ist umstellen eine Heidenarbeit ^^ Oder kennst du ein Programm dass meine Playlists problemlos übernehmen würde?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die  App DoubleTwist? Die feier ich gerade hart



Echt nice!
Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. 
Wisst ihr wie man die  Medienlautstärke verringern kann?
Ich hab sie jetzt schon auf dem minmum, aber mir ist die Musik immer noch zu laut


----------



## JPW (12. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wer nutzt freiwillig iTunes?


 
Die gehören warscheinlich zur selben Truppe wie die Leute, die Internet Explorer nutzen...


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Die gehören warscheinlich zur selben Truppe wie die Leute, die Internet Explorer nutzen...


 
Klingt plausibel!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Juni 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand rasch helfen? Möchte bei meiner ROM in der neuen Version statt SuperSU auf Koushiks Superuser setzen. Doch für ne Updatefunktion muss /data von allem Müll anderer SU-Apps befreit werden. /system wird eh formatiert. Fehlt da noch was oder hab ich alles erwischt?


```
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/app/eu.chainfire.supersu-1.apk");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/app/eu.chainfire.supersu.pro-1.apk");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/app/com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/app/com.noshufou.android.su.elite-1.apk");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/data/eu.chainfire.supersu");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/data/eu.chainfire.supersu.pro");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/dalvik-cache/*Superuser.apk*");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/dalvik-cache/*SuperUser.apk*");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/dalvik-cache/*superuser.apk*");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/dalvik-cache/*eu.chainfire.supersu*");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/dalvik-cache/*Supersu.apk*");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/dalvik-cache/*SuperSU.apk*");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "rm", "/data/dalvik-cache/*supersu.apk*");
```


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2013)

Dalvik Cache kann eig raus, sollte man beim Flashen eh wipen.
Müsstest aber aller erwischt haben, vllt die su binary selber nochmal löschen und von SuperUser replacen lassen.


PS: Ich mag SuperSU immer noch lieber als SuperUser ...


----------



## Dellwin (13. Juni 2013)

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Weiß nicht ob ich das S4 oder das One holen soll..


----------



## Jahai (13. Juni 2013)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir helfen? Weiß nicht ob ich das S4 oder das One holen soll..



Im Grunde ist das für mich eigentlich nur eine Entscheidung, ob du den Akku tauschen möchtest und eine SD-Karte brauchst oder nicht.
Akkutausch und SD-Karte wichtig -> S4
Akku egal und SD wird nicht gebraucht -> One

So würde es für mich aussehen, denn beide Geräte schenken sich nichts.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Juni 2013)

@Leandri: Okay, danke dir. Dalvik hab ich sicherheitshalber mal gelöscht. Das Wipen setzt sich leider nicht bei allen immer durch, diese faulen Säcke.  Binarys sind nach dem /system-Wipe eh wech, also wayne.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juni 2013)

Ach man ey ich verfluche Sony! 

Ständig bringen die Updates raus und jedesmal muss ich wieder alle Mods flashen wobei davon die Hälfte wieder erst nach nem Update geht, ständig alles sichern und wieder draufpacken... 

Bei Samsung war es angenehmer, da gabs jedes Jahr mal nen Update


----------



## Klartext (13. Juni 2013)

CustomRom ftw


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juni 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> CustomRom ftw


 
In welchem Zusammenhang? Gibt nur wenig Geräte wo eine CustomRom "win" ist.


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2013)

Nur wenige? Stimmt. Nur 95%...


----------



## Klartext (13. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nur wenige? Stimmt. Nur 95%...



Sehe ich ungefähr genauso.. 

Alleine wie du schon sagst, ständige Updates die MODs zerschiesen..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nur wenige? Stimmt. Nur 95%...


 
So ein quatsch! 

Für die Nexus Geräte mögen die CustomRoms gut sein, bei anderen hingegen fehlen einfach die Treiber (Blobs Gedöhns da) und läuft alles andere als sauber.


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2013)

Es fehlen die blobs nur bei Samsung Geräten. Alle anderen stellen Sie zur Verfügung.
Sony entwickelt sogar mit an CM.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. Juni 2013)

Und selbst beim S3 bevorzuge ich CM, da Touchwiz iwie immer ******* läuft


----------



## Klartext (13. Juni 2013)

Also mal persönliche Erfahrung(Privat und Familie):

SE Xperia 10: Mit CR immer aktuelle Version gehabt(Damals 2.3.7) und keinerlei Probleme
LG Optimus 2x: Selbe (Damals 4.1.2)
Nexus 4: Selbe Spiel
SGS II: 4.2.2 mit CM10.1 und alles bestens
SGS I: CM und alles bestens

Alles besser als Stock gewesen und immer weniger bzw sogut wie keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Juni 2013)

Custum Rom ist definitiv besser als stock Rom, alleine die Performance, Akku Leistung ist extrem besser als stock. Gibt auch mehr Updates als bei stock Rom.


----------



## Dellwin (13. Juni 2013)

Custom Roms bevorzuge ich auch immer. Nur bei einem brandneuen Gerät wie das One z.B. wo alles super flüssig läuft, werde ich erstmal die Stock Rom nutzen.


----------



## kaepernickus (13. Juni 2013)

So habe mich jetzt mal für AOKP ("milestone build" für den Anfang) auf meinem N4 entschieden, hat mir am besten gefallen.
Lohnen sich die "nightly builds" bezügl. Ausdauer, Features und Stabilität, oder kann man ruhigen Gewissens beim "milestone" bleiben?


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2013)

Nigthlys können unstable sein, würde dir raten bei Milestone Builds zu bleiben.

PS: Normale Schriftdekoration tut es auch ...


----------



## kaepernickus (13. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung warum das so groß ist, ich habe an der Schriftgröße nichts verändert.


----------



## Klartext (13. Juni 2013)

Aber idR sind Nightlys auch stable. Hatte bis dato sehr selten Probleme mit Nightlys. Meist sind es auch nur Kleinigkeiten..

Aber Stable/Milestones sind immer eine Nummer sicherer


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Ich werde mir kein iOS Produkte mehr zum Release kaufen, der geringe Wertverlust ist nur ein Märchen von Applefanboys!
Bitte:Apple iPad mini Wi-Fi 16GB - schwarz/graphit | 0% Finanzierung Ratenzahlung Ratenkauf | nullprozentshop.de 
Dahinter steckt notebooksbilliger.de, ist also durchaus seriös.

Mach 66€ Wertverlust beim Ipad Mini, das ältere Nexus 7 hat da nur seine 50€ verloren.
Keine Ahnung wie da andere (schaut einfach in den Apple Sammler) da anderer Meinung sein können.

Fazit : Und der Grund warum das hier steht: Ich werde wohl wenn überhaupt Nexus Produkte Day One kaufen.
Da wird sowas kaum passieren.


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2013)

iPad Mini ist einfach richtig gefloppt. 

Habe noch niemanden damit gesehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Man, Turbosnake, wie oft denn noch: das mini ist für den Preis von 267 nicht mal lieferbar und nur per Finanzierung vorbestellbar, und in allen seriösen Shops kostet es ab 300 aufwärts, also hör du bitte auf mit deinen Wertverlust Märchen...Das grenzt ja schon an Spam. Nur weil du es in jedem Thread widerholst, macht das deine Aussage, und vor allem deine Rechnung, nicht richtiger.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Dann sind wir halt bei 280€ CLEVERsparen.at, wenn das deinen Apfel glücklicher macht.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Und iOS 7 sieht aus wie Tochwiz.

Also wie ein Haufen Bonbons für kleine Kinder, also nichts was man ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann sind wir halt bei 280€ CLEVERsparen.at, wenn das deinen Apfel glücklicher macht.



Ein Shop aus Österreich? Langsam wird es echt albern.

Warum nicht direkt ein Shop in Timbuktu?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein Shop aus Österreich? Langsam wird es echt albern.


Eu Land und damit afaik keine Begrenzungen.


> Warum nicht direkt ein Shop in Timbuktu?


 Keine EU, also Zoll und Steuern.


Bist also auch noch im vorletzten Jahrhundert stecken geblieben.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Da träumst du von, dass das kostenlos ist. Brachst dir nur mal das Porto von DHL nach Österreich anschauen.


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2013)

Ähhm, EU importe sind 100% kostenlos. 

Und nu nicht streiten. Der Wertverlust ist um einiges höher geworden, ein kollege von mir hat grade erst ein neues iPad 2 (nicht sicher) für 100€ weniger als neu preis verkaufen müssen weil es sonst keiner wollte.
Es war neu, weil grade aus RMA, hatte allerdings nicht mehr lange Garantie.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ähhm, EU importe sind 100% kostenlos. .


Aber nicht der Versand. Der kostet deutlich mehr, als Inlandslieferungen.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Juni 2013)

Oha jetzt geht es hier weiter :/


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Ja ich beende das auch jetzt mal


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Versandkosten:
 Liegt am Shop, gibt welche die versenden andere und günstigere Dinge also Spiele WELTWEIT kostenlos!


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Nur das dieser Shop ausschließlich in Österreich liefert. Gerade ausprobiert. Also, lass einfach gut sein Turbosnake. Es ist jetzt mal gut.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Juni 2013)

Was macht denn Cooky hier?


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mich mal in fremde Gefilde aufgemacht


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juni 2013)

Jetzt wo Android auf dem Siegeszug ist


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Android auf dem Siegeszug ist


 
Und iOS auf dem absteigenden Ast.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Juni 2013)

Wie bitte?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> iPad Mini ist einfach richtig gefloppt.
> 
> Habe noch niemanden damit gesehen.


 
Ist ja auch klar, denn schau mal was das kostet. Apple Geräte sind einfach viel zu teuer, auch wenn sie schon 5 Jahre auf den Markt sind. Bestes Beispiel ipad 2, 3 und 4, dabei ist der Preis bei allen fast gleich. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Leandros (14. Juni 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch klar, denn schau mal was das kostet. Apple Geräte sind einfach viel zu teuer, auch wenn sie schon 5 Jahre auf den Markt sind. Bestes Beispiel ipad 2, 3 und 4, dabei ist der Preis bei allen fast gleich. Traurig aber wahr.


 
Ja, in das Gefilde wo das iPad Mini hinwollte bestimmt einfach der Preis. Da sind Kindle Fire und Nexus 7 einfach attraktiver.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2013)

Nexus 7  oder 
Aber Apple hat auch deutlich Probleme mit dem Absatz, denn iPad mini ist um 30% und iPad 4 um 20% eingebrochen.
Full HD Tabletts mit highend hardware kommen ja dieses Jahr auch auf den Markt. 
Wie Tegra 4 und Snapdragon 800 Geräte, da kann man sich schon darauf freuen.


----------



## Leandros (14. Juni 2013)

Die EU hat mal wieder zugeschlagen in den News Heute.


Gut: European Union To End Roaming Fees In Summer 2014 For EU Carriers

Behindert: https://plus.google.com/107977664598327468897/posts/WQDDU3iQuQS


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juni 2013)

Sie sollte eher mal gegen Wucher wie zB bei Adobe vorgehen, es kann mir keiner sagen das deren Preise gerechtfertigt waren.


----------



## Leandros (14. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sie sollte eher mal gegen Wucher wie zB bei Adobe vorgehen, es kann mir keiner sagen das deren Preise gerechtfertigt waren.


 
Sind halt die einzigen Anbieter für solche Software, daher nutzen sie es aus ... das is kein Kartelldelikt .. öhhm .. warte mal .. doch!


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juni 2013)

Ausnutzen eines Monopoles wie bei MS mit dem IE angeblich auch.

Ziemlich guter Blog :Fefes Blog
Mastercard stellt jetzt auch Personalausweise her, den würde ich nicht annehmen wollen.


----------



## Leandros (14. Juni 2013)

Ich feier ja den Artikel noch immer: Apple Sues Google For Stealing Stuff It Just Invented


----------



## MisterLaggy (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab eine Frage: Ich habe mir eine 64GB micro-sd Karte gekauft, und erstmal alles drauf geschmissen was geht  Als ich sie dann ins S3 mit CM10.1 und Yank555.lu Kernel gemacht habe, hat nix funktioniert, weil sie exfat hatte. Wie kann ich sie zum laufen bringen (mit exfat), bzw. bringt exfat mir Vorteile gegenüber NTFS, weil damit funktioniert es super mit der APP "Paragon NTFS&HFS+". Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Leandros (14. Juni 2013)

Google: Dateisysteme


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2013)

exFat ist eines der sinnfreisten Dateisysteme die es gibt. Die Idee war wohl eine Fat Erweiterung ohne die 4GB Dateigrenze, aber ausser MS hat es niemand integriert. NTFS ist zwar auch eine MS Erfindung, mittlerweile lesen die Linux Treiber das aber sogar schneller als Windows.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> exFat ist eines der sinnfreisten Dateisysteme die es gibt. Die Idee war wohl eine Fat Erweiterung ohne die 4GB Dateigrenze, aber ausser MS hat es niemand integriert. NTFS ist zwar auch eine MS Erfindung, mittlerweile lesen die Linux Treiber das aber sogar schneller als Windows.



Fasst es ziemlich gut zusammen.
NTFS ist aber auch ein total behämmertes FS, wenn man es mit ext4 oder jfs vergleicht.


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann bleibe ich bei NTFS, vielen Dank.  Problem Nr.2: In der VLC Beta wird keine externe SD-Karte angezeigt. Im Dateimanager schon.


----------



## JPW (15. Juni 2013)

Bei der Stock ROM funktioniert es, also liegt es nicht an der VLC Beta.


Edit: Meine Karte ist in fat formatiert, ich habe sie um CM zu testen von exfat (Standard) in fat neuformatiert. 
Ntfs mag ich nicht. Und fat läuft immer... 
Selbst meine komprimierten Filme sind nicht über 4g groß. Also ist mir diese Beschränkung egal, ansonsten würde ich, da ich ja eh momentan Stock benutze, exfat nehmen.


----------



## BadSanta92 (15. Juni 2013)

Gibt es auch Apps in HD  für Tablets ?


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2013)

Sicher gibt es die.


Mein Evo wird irgendwie recht warm, kA ob es am Akku oder an der ROM liegt.
Dazu musste ich mir noch ein Ladegerät besorgen, da das leere Handy nicht laden will.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2013)

BadSanta92 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Apps in HD  für Tablets ?


 
Du brauchst keine HD app, jede App passt sich, solange richtig geschrieben, der Displaygröße an. (Jedoch nicht mit so dämmlichem Upscaling wie bei Apple)


----------



## Diavel (15. Juni 2013)

Bei Apple sind die Tabletapps aber auch ganz andere Versionen Und nicht einfach nur neuskaliert.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Bei Apple sind die Tabletapps aber auch ganz andere Versionen Und nicht einfach nur neuskaliert.


 
Ja, ich weiss. Wenn die App aber nicht für Tablets optimiert ist, wird sie entweder in iPhone Größe dargestellt oder upscaled. Das gibt es beides nicht bei Android, weil ein ganz anderes System dahinter steckt.


----------



## Diavel (15. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt schon. Aber gibt ja 350.000 Tabletapps unter iOS. Ich muss mich leider mit einer unangepassten App herumschlagen. Sonst sind bei mir alle angepasst. Kann leider keinen Vergleich mit der App unter iOS und Android bringen. Es gibt sie nicht unter Android.


Beim Rest sieht's dann eben häufig so aus:

Beliebte, willkürliche Android/ iPad App im Vergleich:


Man könnte natürlich auch andere nehmen. Facebook, Ebay, Twitter, etc. Amazon hat zum Glück inzwischen ne echte Tabletversion.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Aber gibt ja 350.000 Tabletapps unter iOS. Ich muss mich leider mit einer unangepassten App herumschlagen. Sonst sind bei mir alle angepasst. Kann leider keinen Vergleich mit der App unter iOS und Android bringen. Es gibt sie nicht unter Android.
> 
> 
> Beim Rest sieht's dann eben häufig so aus:
> ...



Ist bei Android, solange sie angepasst ist genauso. Nur muss man nicht zwei Apps kaufen oder zwei Verschiedene Installieren. Es ist die selbe App, für Tablet und Phone.


----------



## Diavel (15. Juni 2013)

Das bei Android jede App auch auf dem Tablet läuft ist mir natürlich klar. Sieht dann eben nur aus wie im Beispiel von mir gebracht. 

Wie kommste denn auf die Idee man müsste Apps unter iOS für Tablet und iPhone einzeln kaufen?


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Wie kommste denn auf die Idee man müsste Apps unter iOS für Tablet und iPhone einzeln kaufen?


 
In dem man in den Appstore geschaut hat. Stimmt wirklich.



> Sieht dann eben nur aus wie im Beispiel von mir gebracht.


Der erste sieht in meinen Augen eindeutig nach Handy aus und nicht nach Tablet.


----------



## Diavel (15. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> In dem man in den Appstore geschaut hat. Stimmt wirklich.



Hab nochmal nen bisschen rumgesucht. Gefunden hab ich z.B. Angry Birds Star Wars HD. Das kann man entweder als iPad Version kaufen oder getrennt für (eigentlich) iPhone. Die iPhone Variante ist aber auch fürs iPad optimiert. Keine Ahnung wer da so blöd ist beide Varianten getrennt zu kaufen. Bei Plants vs. Zombies war es bei mir z.B. so: Die extra iPad Variante gekauft, die iPhone Version ist bei mir seitdem auch als gekauft markiert. Die meisten Apps sind aber einfach für alle Geräte in einer Version zu haben. Sehen dann auf dem iPad nur anders aus (Tabletlayout eben). Ne App wo man tatsächlich gezwungen ist beide Versionen zu kaufen hab noch nicht gesehn. Möglich wärs aber. Wenn Du eine findest, sag Bescheid.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Der erste sieht in meinen Augen eindeutig nach Handy aus und nicht nach Tablet.



Das liegt daran das es im Playstore keine Screenshots in Tabletauflösung gibt. Sonst hätt ich natürlich eine genommen. Aber sollte ja genau das gleiche nur in größer sein.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das es im Playstore keine Screenshots in Tabletauflösung gibt. Sonst hätt ich natürlich eine genommen. Aber sollte ja genau das gleiche nur in größer sein.


 
Falsch. Mittlerweile kann man Screenshots für Handy, 7" und 10" Tablets hochladen.


----------



## Diavel (15. Juni 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Von der ZDF Mediathek gibts trotzdem keine.

Edit: Selbstkritisch muss ich allerdings anmerken in meinem vorherigem Post zwar die ZDF App gemeint zu haben, sie aber nicht ausdrücklich in meinen Post eingearbeitet habe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen wie das mit den firmware updates ist wenn ich mein s3 rooten würde?


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn schon rooten, dann auch gleich Custom-Rom.


----------



## GoZoU (16. Juni 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie das mit den firmware updates ist wenn ich mein s3 rooten würde?


 
Wenn du ein gerootetes Stock-ROM updatest ist root danach weg.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

ok danke für die infos.
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist Odin eines der besten programme zum rooten?
geht der Chainfire root in Ordnung?


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

Erstmal die Frage, wofür Root?




Diavel schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Von der ZDF Mediathek gibts trotzdem keine.
> 
> Edit: Selbstkritisch muss ich allerdings anmerken in meinem vorherigem Post zwar die ZDF App gemeint zu haben, sie aber nicht ausdrücklich in meinen Post eingearbeitet habe.


 
Das kann man auch netter sagen. Mach mich noch einmal von der Seite an und es gibt ärger freundchen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

Root um zum Beispiel Spiele sichern zu können...
Und ein teil der ganzen unnützen Apps von Samsung und Vodafone wegzuhauen das sind Leistungskiller...


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

Joa, dann mit Odin einfach einen Rootkernel flashen und SuperUser oder SuperSU installieren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

Gibts Apps die man nicht löschen darf?
Machts einen Unterschied wenn ich mein gerät von Vodafone habe?


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

Du wirst es Merken wenn du die App nicht löschen hättest sollen. 

Ich würde allgemein die Stock ROM runterschmeissen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du wirst es Merken wenn du die App nicht löschen hättest sollen.
> 
> Ich würde allgemein die Stock ROM runterschmeissen.


 
Dann ist es aber schon zu spät


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber schon zu spät


 
Dann entfern die Apps nicht, sondern freeze sie. Außerdem würde ich direkt ne neue ROM raufspielen, ganz oder gar nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dann entfern die Apps nicht, sondern freeze sie. Außerdem würde ich direkt ne neue ROM raufspielen, ganz oder gar nicht.


 
mal überlegen ich les mich mal komplett in das thema ein 
Was macht eigentlich den CyanogenMod?


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

Wie was macht CM?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

Was der CM ist? Nur ne Oberfläche odeR?


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

CM ist eine ROM, basierend auf AOSP.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

kannst du die empfehlen?


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

Kommt aufs Handy drauf an, aber pauschal auf jeden fall.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ein S3, ist es schwer CM zu installieren geht das auch per Odin?


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2013)

Würde es über Clockworkmod machen, ist nicht schwer.


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Würde es über Clockworkmod machen, ist nicht schwer.


 
Gibt keine CM images die man per Odin Flashen kann, da Odin nur für Stock ROMs ist.

@Power: GOTO www.xda-developers.com


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gibt keine CM images die man per Odin Flashen kann, da Odin nur für Stock ROMs ist.
> 
> @Power: GOTO Android, Windows Phone, and Windows Mobile Development News, Information, and Howtos - XDA Developers


 
Ich glaub fürn Anfang reicht mir der Chainfire root über Odin damit könnte ich die Spiele dann auch speichern und die unnützen Programme blockieren

Edit: ich hab jetzt mal ein video zum Cm mod gesehen und der sieht richtig gut aus.
Wenn ich mich überwinden kann das risiko einzugehen wirds wahrscheinlich der cm werden.

Kann mir einer ein HowTo zum Cm schicken ? Am besten auf deutsch


----------



## JPW (16. Juni 2013)

Mit der richtigen Optimierung läuft Stock mindestens genau so gut wie CM. 
Warscheinlich sogar besser wegen Blobs etc, zusätzlich hast du auch noch den Samsung Sudden Death Fix, der bei den meisten Roms auch dabei ist, aber ich vertrau da lieber Samsung.


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

Die Samsung ROMs sind so schlecht, da ist CM auch ohne offizielle driver gleich auf.


----------



## JPW (16. Juni 2013)

Das ist deine Meinung. 
Ich habe beides getestet und habe mir ein eigenes Bild gemacht. 

Diese Chance solltest du auch nutzen POWER TO THE GROUND.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Juni 2013)

Haut Samsung eigentlich keine Blobs raus?


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

Nein. 

PS: Wisst ihr überhaupt was Blobs sind?


----------



## JPW (17. Juni 2013)

Nein ich schreibe gerne immer nur sinnlos Worte zusammen und lache am nächsten Morgen immer über die Reaktionen darauf. 

Wie erklärst du dir die hohe Beliebtheit von Sammy based ROMs? 
Wenn du Bloatware entfernst hast du ja im Grunde ein reines Android.


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Nein ich schreibe gerne immer nur sinnlos Worte zusammen und lache am nächsten Morgen immer über die Reaktionen darauf.


Ich erwarte immer das die Menschen dumm sind (sind sie zu 99% auch).





Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir die hohe Beliebtheit von Sammy based ROMs?
> Wenn du Bloatware entfernst hast du ja im Grunde ein reines Android.


 
Features die nicht geported werden können (z.B Multi Window). Machen die ROMs aber nicht besser, schlecht sind sie trotzdem.
Reines Android? In welcher Welt das denn? Reines Android ist AOSP und nicht mehr, TouchShiz hat mitlerweile doch ca. 90% verändert.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

Jetzt habe ich auch Tapatalk.
Ohne was zu bezahlen


----------



## JPW (17. Juni 2013)

Wo siehst du denn TouchWiz tiefer im System als im Launcher? 
Die paar Icons die getauscht wurden, machen doch performance technisch gar nichts...


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Wo siehst du denn TouchWiz tiefer im System als im Launcher?
> Die paar Icons die getauscht wurden, machen doch performance technisch gar nichts...


 
WAS? Hast du jemals AOSP genutzt? Big Sammy hat doch alles am System geändert, das fängt am Launcher an und hört erst ganz tief im System auf ...


----------



## JPW (17. Juni 2013)

Das heißt konkret? 
Ich sehe nichts, das verschlechtert wurde. 
S Voice und alle Zusatzfeatures habe ich deaktiviert. 
Die Googleapps sehen auch gleich aus. Sperrbildschirm sieht anders aus  ist aber total egal. 
Die paar Samsung Apps die da hinzugefügt wurden muss man nicht nutzen und stören in der Regel auch nicht. 
Ich bin durchaus daran interessiert deinen Standpunkt nachzuvollziehen, aber bisher ist mir noch nicht klar geworden was du daran so sehr hasst. 
Gib mir ein paar Beispiele wo Samsung das Android Erlebnis negativ beeinflusst hat, was man auch nicht wieder gut machen kann ohne ROM zu wechseln.

Edit: btw JA habe ich. Ungefähr 10 Tage CM im Alltag und 2 Tage ParanoidAndroid.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

Wie hat PCGH es hinbekommen, das Tapatalk beeser ist als ihre APP?:screwy:


----------



## SwarmingBeast (17. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie wird mein Handy beim spielen überheiß.
Meint ihr ich sollte das mal einschicken?


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie hat PCGH es hinbekommen, das Tapatalk beeser ist als ihre APP?:screwy:


 
Hä? 


@Hirni: Es fängt am Design schon an. Mit diesem komischen "Nature UI" crap machen sie sich mehr Feinde als Freunde. 
Weiter geht es mit dem Lockscreen, welcher über total dämliche Gesten unlocked wird, bin mit dem noch nie zurecht gekommen. 
Dann noch die gesamte Crapware, oder die Settings app, oder die Kamera oder... Ich könnte noch länger so weiter machen. 

Die Hardware finde ich aber teilweise auch absolut dämlich, denn sie halten immer noch am alten legacy button layout fest. Da ist HTC aber auch nicht besser. 
Der Nr. 1 Grund warum ich keine Handys von diesen beiden kaufe.


@Swarm: Habe meine Kristallkugel grade nicht hier, welches Handy besitzt du?


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

Der PCGHX App fehlen Funktionen, die Tapatalk mitbringt. Das meinte ich.


----------



## ile (17. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der PCGHX App fehlen Funktionen, die Tapatalk mitbringt. Das meinte ich.



Z. B. ? 

(ernste Frage, ich überlege mir schon länger, ob ich auf Tapatalk umsteigen soll...)


----------



## SwarmingBeast (17. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Swarm: Habe meine Kristallkugel grade nicht hier, welches Handy besitzt du?


HTC One X+.
Freezt und restartet dann komplett.
Danach geht's wieder, bis es wieder freezt und restartet.


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Z. B. ?
> 
> (ernste Frage, ich überlege mir schon länger, ob ich auf Tapatalk umsteigen soll...)


 
Warum drüber nach denken? 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.tapatalk4


@Vorposter: Schick es ein, das ist nicht normal.


----------



## JPW (17. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Warum drüber nach denken?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.tapatalk4
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe die alte Tapatalk App gekauft. 
Bekomme ich dann Zugriff auf das finale Tapatalk 4 oder muss ich das dann nochmal kaufen?


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juni 2013)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man nochmal kaufen soll.


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

Manchmal bin ich echt enttäuscht von manchen Menschen ... 

Ich zitiere die Beschreibung im Play Store, erster Satz: 





> Celebrating our 4 years anniversary - This is the public beta release of Tapatalk 4. Final release of this app will be merged with Tapatalk HD and will be renamed to Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Juni 2013)

Und die Final kostet dann was? Bringt also nix die Beta zu installieren um es umsonst zu bekommen?


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

Alter ... mal im Ernst. Lies doch was da steht.

Ich übersetze es euch sogar noch: Der Finale release dieser App wird mit Tapatalk HD zusammengeführt und danach in Tapatalk 4 umbenannt.

Tapatalk 4 - Kostenlos, da Beta
Tapatalk HD - 3,99€
Tapatalk - 2,29€


Was ist daran jetzt nicht zu Verstehen? Die Tapatalk 4 App wird gelöscht und aus dem Store genommen und Tapatalk HD wird in Tapatalk 4 umbenannt. Preise werden wohl bleiben.
Um das herrauszufinden habe ich mir den 1. Satz durchgelesen und dann die Apps die Tapatalk (bzw Quoord) grade im Store hat, ist das echt so Schwer?

Also manchmal enttäuscht ihr mich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Juni 2013)

Anhand dieses Satzes kann man nicht sagen ob die App kostenlos wird oder nicht, bzw ob man durch die Beta eine kostenlose Final bekommt. Dieser Satz ist so dehnbar wie die deutschen Gesetze!


----------



## kaepernickus (17. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Alter ... mal im Ernst. Lies doch was da steht.
> 
> Ich übersetze es euch sogar noch: Der Finale release dieser App wird mit Tapatalk HD zusammengeführt und danach in Tapatalk 4 umbenannt.
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit einem etwas freundlicheren Ton?  

Man kann es, wenn man Bescheid weiß, *aufgrund der Gegebenheiten* (Vereinheitlichung von kostenloser Beta mit kostenpflichtiger Final-Version) *vermuten*, aber aus der Beschreibung per se geht nichts eindeutiges hervor.
Wenn du die Beschreibung aus dem Play Store ohne zusätzliche Infos einem Juristen vorlegst, dreht dir der ohne Probleme einen Strick daraus. 

Also so daneben war die Frage nicht...


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Anhand dieses Satzes kann man nicht sagen ob die App kostenlos wird oder nicht, bzw ob man durch die Beta eine kostenlose Final bekommt. Dieser Satz ist so dehnbar wie die deutschen Gesetze!


 
Schöner Vergleich. 
Vielleicht kann es auch daran liegen das ich weiss wie das mit den Apps im Play Store abläuft, aber mir war im vornerein klar, das die App zur Beta Kostenlos ist und danach ganz Normal gekauft werden muss, falls du Tapatalk HD noch nicht gekauft hast, falls du sie gekauft hast, ist das einfach nur ein Update (Tapatalk HD ist aktuell nur für Tablets, deswegen auch die umbenennung in Tapatalk 4).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Juni 2013)

Manchmal hat man ja den Vorteil durch Beta Teilnahme die Final kostenlos zu bekommen. Deswegen frage ich. Kaufen würde ich tapatalk nicht, dazu bin ich nicht süchtig genug nach Foren, bzw surfe lieber direkt mit dem Browser. 
Vllt ist es ja mal ím Amazon Appstore als App of the Day drin, wie Swiftkey


----------



## JPW (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nur nachgefragt weil ich nicht geglaubt habe, dass die Nutzer vom alten das neue nochmal kaufen sollen...

Tapatalk HD habe ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

Wenn die eine Kostenlose Beta raushauen, wird es die normale Version eigentlich niemals Free geben wenn die App normal payed ist. Habe ich noch nie gesehen / gehört. Teilweise musst du eher Zahlen um in die Beta reinzukommen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

Mir gefällt die ältere Tapatalk Version zumindest nach eine kurzen Blick besser.


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2013)

Halt mal einen langen Blick drauf, dann ist die neue besser. 
Den selben scheiss Netcode haben leider beide ;(


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

Werde ich machen, aber Apple macht sicher mal wieder lächerlich.


> Sollten beanstandete Geräte jedoch innerhalb der Gewährleistung erkennbare optische Schäden haben [..], wird der Anspruch seitens Apple abgelehnt.



Das heißt mit meinem mittlerweile verkauften iPad hätte ich keinen Anspruch mehr,


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2013)

Dann zeige mir mal einen Händler, der dir zum Beispiel im Zuge der Gewährleistung ein Tablet umtauscht, wenn du es vorher gegen die Wand geschmissen hast (erkennbarer optischer Schaden), oder dir dein Notebook umtauscht oder nachbessert, wenn du ein Glas Wasser darüber geschüttet hast und deswegen z.B die HDD hinüber ist?


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

Was anderes als maßlos übertreiben kannst du als nicht?


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2013)

Gewährleistung hat man ja trotzdem noch bloß keine Garantie. Außerdem soll ja Apple meistens sehr kulant sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was anderes als maßlos übertreiben kannst du als nicht?



Warum? Du ergehst dich wieder mal in Polemik, ohne genauer nachzudenken, was da eigentlich genau steht. Das du, wenn du ein Gerät beschädigst keinen Anspruch mehr auf Gewährleistung hast, ist doch eigentlich klar, oder?


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum? Du ergehst dich wieder mal in Polemik, ohne genauer nachzudenken, was da eigentlich steht.


 Nein, dort steht nur sichtbar, dafür sind deine Beispiele total übertrieben, das ist als würde man mit Elefanten auf Spatzen schießen.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2013)

Nein, da steht sichtbare SCHÄDEN. Das was du damit verwechselst sind Gebrauchsspuren.....


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

Was auch Schäden sind


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2013)

Nein. Das siehst du falsch. Ist z.B. beim Smartphone der SoC defekt, dann darf der Verkäufer die Gewährleistung nicht ablehnen, weil das Display Gebrauchsspuren hat.
Er darf aber beispielsweise die Ansprüche ablehnen, wenn ein Smartphone gefallen ist, dabei sichtbare Schäden entstanden sind (Beulen, Risse..) und deswegen erkennbar das Logic Board beschädigt wurde und defekt ist.
Kurz gesagt ist das was Apple da als Verkäufer (nicht als Hersteller) macht, nichts weiter als gängige Praxis.


----------



## Leandros (18. Juni 2013)

Der Brüller: Salve Jorge Bar presents The Offline Glass - YouTube


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Juni 2013)

WIN! 

Auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juni 2013)

Nice


----------



## Heretic (18. Juni 2013)

Und dann kommt einer mit nem flachen Samsung daher   dennoch eine Total geile Idee


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen! 
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich will mein Handy (S3 @stock 4.1.2) an meiner kleinen Stereoanlage anschliessen. 
Wenn ich es aber über dss USB Kabel anschliesse, sagt die Anlage "Not supported".
Mir wurde schon folgendes gezeigt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber diese Option finde ich unter Android 4 einfach nicht. 
Das einzige was ich finde ist folgendes: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AUX Habe ich an der Anlage nicht. 
Es gibt also nur die Möglichkeit über USB.
Ich müsste es halt hinbekommen dass dje Anlage das Handy als USB Stick nimmt


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Huawei könnte Nokia übernehmen : Huawei bringt sich für Übernahme von Nokia ins Spiel | heise online


----------



## Leandros (18. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Huawei könnte Nokia übernehmen : Huawei bringt sich für Übernahme von Nokia ins Spiel | heise online


 
Ja, super. Dann könnten Nokia Handys wieder halbwegs interessant werden (und Microsofts Windows Phone endlich den verdienten Tod finden).


@1000Foxi: No way. Seit Android 4 gibt es nur noch MTP / PTP. USB Stick ist nicht mehr drin.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Das was Huawei da vorgestellt hat gefällt mir auch gut. Das ist das dünnste Smartphone der Welt, aber afaik keinen offenen Bootloader. Huawei Ascend P6: Dünn, dünner, am dünnsten | heise online

Interessant ist auch das Fairphone.

Aber ich werde mein Evo noch eine ganze Zeit benutzen müssen, obwohl mir der Screen eigentlich etwas zu klein ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Juni 2013)

Schade. 
Dann muss ich wohl doch wieder auf den iPod zurückgreifen.


----------



## Hardwell (19. Juni 2013)

Oder du brennst  deine Musik auf eine CD.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2013)

Oder du greifst auf einen echten USB-Stick zurück


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @1000Foxi: No way. Seit Android 4 gibt es nur noch MTP / PTP. USB Stick ist nicht mehr drin.


Es gibt durchaus Android 4 Roms die das noch können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klartext (19. Juni 2013)

Die meisten Soundsysteme benutzen ja den Massenspeicher wie bei USB und co. Und Android 4.1.2 bzw auch schon seit ICS gibt es den Massenspeicher so nicht mehr... Liegt wohl an JellyBean


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Android 4 Roms die das noch können


 
Aber nicht Stock Samsung, das Custom ROMs das können ist mir bewusst.


----------



## Diavel (19. Juni 2013)

Es stellt sich auch erstmal die Frage ob die Anlage wirklich für Massenspeicher oder nur als iPod Dock taugt.

Die iPods können über das Dock nicht nur als Massenspeicher angesteuert werden sondern den Ton auch digital und analog ausgeben. Zumindest analog wird man mit nem USB Anschluss am Handy nicht schaffen.

Welche Anlage ist es denn genau?


----------



## Klartext (19. Juni 2013)

Ich kenne das Problem halt von einem Autoradio, da es für Android ausgelegt war, aber nur bis 2.3 lief.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Aber nicht Stock Samsung, das Custom ROMs das können ist mir bewusst.


Dein Satz klang eher nach "Mit Android 4 kann das garkein Telefon mehr". Und das stimmt einfach nicht .


Klartext schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem halt von einem Autoradio, da es für Android ausgelegt war, aber nur bis 2.3 lief.


Dann war es nicht speziell für Android(=MTM Unterstützung) ausgelegt sondern hatte halt nen einfachen Anschluss für USB-Massenspeicher.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Es stellt sich auch erstmal die Frage ob die Anlage wirklich für Massenspeicher oder nur als iPod Dock taugt.
> 
> Die iPods können über das Dock nicht nur als Massenspeicher angesteuert werden sondern den Ton auch digital und analog ausgeben. Zumindest analog wird man mit nem USB Anschluss am Handy nicht schaffen.
> 
> Welche Anlage ist es denn genau?



Es gibt eine Schnittstelle für iPod und eine Für USB.
Die Anlage heißt Yamaha CRX-330 
Mit welcher Custom ROM geht das Denn?


----------



## Klartext (19. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann war es nicht speziell für Android(=MTM Unterstützung) ausgelegt sondern hatte halt nen einfachen Anschluss für USB-Massenspeicher.



Joa, kann sein ^^ 

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Halo gemacht?


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Halo gemacht?


 
Was für Erfahrungen? Es Ersetzt die Notification bar, meiner meinung nach total unsinnig, aber das ist ja die Power of Android, es gibt nicht nur einen Weg. ParanoidAndroid hat ja auch mit den Pie controls schon die NavBar ersetzt. Bringt halt abwechslung rein, muss aber jeder selber wissen ob er das mag.


----------



## Klartext (19. Juni 2013)

Die PieControl finde ich gar nicht schlecht, nutze die ca. 4 Wochen und bin ziemlich begeistert. 

Halo scheint ansich nicht schlecht zu sein, aber für mich scheint es relativ überflüssig. Auch wenn diese App PopUp Fenster ganz gut aussehen. Hangouts hat zb kein Popup zum schnellen antworten, da sieht Halo schon sinnvoll aus. Aber permanent so ein Kreis auf dem Display, auch wenn der nur am Rand ist, stelle ich mir nervig vor


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Ist es normal das mein EVO bei  benutzen etwas mehr als handwarm wird?


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

Ist doch völlig normal


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Juni 2013)

Etwas mehr als Handwarm? Ich erreiche bis zu 70° auf meiner CPU. Ich hab mich an dem Teil sogar schon verbrannt. Was erwartest du?


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir nur Sorgen wegen dem anderen Akku gemacht, aber da es wohl normal ist brauche ich das wohl nicht.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Juni 2013)

Ach, wurscht. Der Akku darf 60° warm werden. Und der ist weit genug vom SoC entfernt, dass der sich daran nicht so aufheizt, dass es ihn killt. Über 50° hab ich es mit dem Akku noch nie geschafft.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein. Das siehst du falsch. Ist z.B. beim Smartphone der SoC defekt, dann darf der Verkäufer die Gewährleistung nicht ablehnen, weil das Display Gebrauchsspuren hat.


Das geht aus dem Artikel nicht hervor, den auch Gebrauchsspuren sind Schäden die beim normalen Benutzen enstehen.
Und da kann man schon wieder anfangen zu diskutieren, Kratzer von Schlüsseln oder Ringen, Sand/Staub etc.
Es ist nirgendswo festgeschrieben was Gebrauchsspuren sind. 
Deswegen wird sich Apple in meinen Augen damit immer probieren rauszureden.


----------



## Diavel (19. Juni 2013)

Apple hat durch seine neuen Richtlinien die Gewährleistungsansprüche ja nur erweitert.
Optische Schäden die Mängel im Sinne des 434 BGB sind wird Apple auch beheben. Nur weiter ausdehnen wollten sie es nicht.
Unter Juristen ist übrigens auch ziemlich klar wann Gebrauchsspuren Mängel sind. Nämlich dann wenn übermäßige Abnutzung auf einen Fehler zurückzuführen ist der vor Gefahrenübergang bestand.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Im Original war von 'optisch erkennbaren Schäden' die Rede, in diesem Fall lehnt Apple die Gewährleistung ab. Allgemein und für alles. 
Darum mache ich mir Sorgen, was den jetzt genau die Grenze zwischen Gebrauchsspuren und  'optisch erkennbaren Schäden' sind.


----------



## Diavel (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn man den Artikel genau liest merkt man das Apple bei optischen Schäden oder Feuchtigkeit nicht die gesetzliche Gewährleistung ablehnen will sondern nur die von Apple darüber hinaus gewährten Rechte. Der Artikel ist lediglich bei der Begriffswahl etwas unpräzise.

Quasi folgender Fall:
Es gibt nen defekten Homebutton. Normal würde Apple das ohne weitere Prüfung einfach beheben, bei sichtbaren Sturz oder Feuchtigkeitsschäden wird sich Apple auf den vom Käufer zu erbringenden Nachweiß berufen das der Fehler (bzw. ein Grundmangel) schon bei Gefahrenübergang vorlag.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Wir werden sehen wir Apple damit umgeht.

btw Doch kein Interesse an Nokia Huawei: Keine Übernahmepläne für Nokia | heise online

Aber das muss wohl eher weniger heißen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das geht aus dem Artikel nicht hervor, den auch Gebrauchsspuren sind Schäden die beim normalen Benutzen enstehen.
> Und da kann man schon wieder anfangen zu diskutieren, Kratzer von Schlüsseln oder Ringen, Sand/Staub etc.
> Es ist nirgendswo festgeschrieben was Gebrauchsspuren sind. Deswegen wird sich Apple in meinen Augen damit immer probieren rauszureden.



1. Gilt Apple im Allgemeinen als sehr kulant.
2. Ist es nicht unüblich, dass solche Floskeln in AGBs stehen. Hier mal die AGBs von Hardwareversand. Ohne Zweifel einer der besten Hardware Shops momentan, mit gutem, kulantem Service.

Abschnitt VII:
_"*Die Gewährleistung erlischt bei* Überspannungen, unsachgemäßer Verwendung, *mechanischer Beschädigung*, Nichtbeachtung von Benutzungshinweisen sowie bei Fremdeingriffen durch nicht durch hardwareversand.de autorisierte Personen."_

hardwareversand.de - AGB für Privatleute

Im Prinzip nichts anderes als das, was Apple auch als Verkäufer sagt. Apple redet von "optischen Schäden", HWV von "mechanischer Beschädigung". Bedeutet beides das Gleiche. Beides bezieht sich jedoch nicht auf übliche Gebrauchsspuren, denn beide wissen, dass sie damit im Zweifelsfall, sprich vor Gericht, den Kürzeren ziehen, wenn sie wegen Gebrauchsspuren Gewährleistungsansprüche verweigern.
Und Apple kann sich da auch nicht "raus reden", weil auch Apple sich in der EU und deren Staaten an geltende Gesetze halten muss, und das gilt eben auch für die Gewährleistung. 



Diavel schrieb:


> Quasi folgender Fall:
> Es gibt nen defekten Homebutton. Normal würde Apple das ohne weitere Prüfung einfach beheben, bei sichtbaren Sturz oder Feuchtigkeitsschäden wird sich Apple auf den vom Käufer zu erbringenden Nachweiß berufen das der Fehler (bzw. ein Grundmangel) schon bei Gefahrenübergang vorlag.



Ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## Diavel (19. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> 1. Gilt Apple im Allgemeinen als sehr kulant.
> 2. Ist es nicht unüblich, dass solche Floskeln in AGBs stehen. Hier mal die AGBs von Hardwareversand. Ohne Zweifel einer der besten Hardware Shops momentan, mit gutem, kulantem Service.
> 
> Abschnitt VII:
> _"*Die Gewährleistung erlischt bei* Überspannungen, unsachgemäßer Verwendung, *mechanischer Beschädigung*, Nichtbeachtung von Benutzungshinweisen sowie bei Fremdeingriffen durch nicht durch hardwareversand.de autorisierte Personen."_



Da haste aber nen unglückliches Beispiel gefunden. Gegenüber Verbrauchern ist diese Klausel wertlos, da sie gegen 475 Abs. 1 BGB verstößt. Die ist nur gegenüber Unternehmern von Wert.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip nichts anderes als das, was Apple auch als Verkäufer sagt. Apple redet von "optischen Schäden", HWV von "mechanischer Beschädigung". Bedeutet beides das Gleiche. Beides bezieht sich jedoch nicht auf übliche Gebrauchsspuren, denn beide wissen, dass sie damit im Zweifelsfall, sprich vor Gericht, den Kürzeren ziehen, wenn sie wegen Gebrauchsspuren Gewährleistungsansprüche verweigern.
> Und Apple kann sich da auch nicht "raus reden", weil auch Apple sich in der EU und deren Staaten an geltende Gesetze halten muss, und das gilt eben auch für die Gewährleistung.



Da haste mein Beispiel nicht richtig verstanden. Apple und auch sonst kein anderer kann Dir jemals die Gewährleistung verweigern wenn es ein Mangel i.S.d. 434 BGB ist. Ob daneben noch sonst was passiert ist für den Gewährleistungsanspruch unerheblich. Das sind nur Fragen die die Beweisführung erschweren und gegebenfalls auf Wertersatz einen Einfluss haben.

Achso: AGB bitte ohne "'s". Ist schon Plural

Gruß


----------



## kaepernickus (19. Juni 2013)

Die ganze Seite hier bisher "Gewährleistung bei Apple"...

Das hier ist der *Android*-Stammtisch.
Ist hier schon noch jedem klar, oder?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Da haste aber nen unglückliches Beispiel gefunden. Gegenüber Verbrauchern ist diese Klausel wertlos, da sie gegen 475 Abs. 1 BGB verstößt. Die ist nur gegenüber Unternehmern von Wert.



Das Beispiel soll auch einzig und alleine verdeutlichen, dass andere Händler ebenfalls solche Klauseln verwenden, ob wertlos, oder nicht.



> Da haste mein Beispiel nicht richtig verstanden. Apple und auch sonst kein anderer kann Dir jemals die Gewährleistung verweigern wenn es ein Mangel i.S.d. 434 BGB ist. Ob daneben noch sonst was passiert ist für den Gewährleistungsanspruch unerheblich. Das sind nur Fragen die die Beweisführung erschweren und gegebenfalls auf Wertersatz einen Einfluss haben.



Im Prinzip sage ich nichts anderes, nur verwende ich kein Juristen-Deutsch und keine Paragraphen.....



Diavel schrieb:


> Achso: AGB bitte ohne "'s". Ist schon Plural



Insgesamt ein Streitthema. Bei meinem ersten AGBs _kann_ man es so stehen lassen, beim zweiten nicht, grundsätzlich stören sollte so was in einem Forum aber nicht. Ob s oder nicht, ist in dem Fall ungefähr so wichtig, wie dass oder das, denn dem grundsätzlichen Verständnis was man zum Ausdruck bringen möchte, tut es keinen Abbruch 

http://www.korrekturen.de/sprachleb...al-akronyme_agb_oder_agbs_faq_oder_faqs.shtml



kaepernickus schrieb:


> Die ganze Seite hier bisher "Gewährleistung bei Apple"...
> Das hier ist der Android-Stammtisch.
> Ist hier schon noch jedem klar, oder?



Gewährleistung ist grundsätzlich ein wichtiges Thema, ob es dabei um Apple geht oder nicht. Bei Gewährleistungsansprüchen ist es egal, ob da ein Apfel auf dem Gerät ist, oder was anderes, denn für alle ist die gesetzliche Regelung in Deutschland gleich.

Außerdem hat einer eurer Androiden den Stein ins Rollen gebracht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2013)

Boah Leute wenn ihr unbedingt diskutieren wollt dann macht das per PN.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juni 2013)

In einem Forum wird hier und da schon mal diskutiert


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

Power: Warum PN? Genau dafür ist ein Forum doch da?


----------



## JPW (19. Juni 2013)

Finde auch, dass das bei einem Stammtisch Thread in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2013)

Was haltet ihr vom P6?


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Frauenhandy in Pink und Optikblender. Hat kein offenen Bootloader.

Und kann mir mal einer sagen wo man Frau Merkel einsperrt wenn man sie mal nicht im TV sieht?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DWqXsXR8h4E


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und kann mir mal einer sagen wo man Frau Merkel einsperrt wenn man sie mal nicht im TV sieht?


 
"Das Internet ist Neuland für uns alle" - Angela "Dumm wie Brot" Merkel


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> "Das Internet ist Neuland für uns alle" - Angela "Dumm wie Brot" Merkel


 
Du beleidigst gerade meine Stulle


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Du beleidigst gerade meine Stulle


 
Upps, Sorry! Wollte ich natürlich nicht!


----------



## Diavel (20. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Beispiel soll auch einzig und alleine verdeutlichen, dass andere Händler ebenfalls solche Klauseln verwenden, ob wertlos, oder nicht.



Hab nochmal nen bisschen auf der Apple Webseite rumgesucht. In Verbindung mit der Gewährleistung gibt es eine solche Klausel bei Apple garnicht. Nur bei Garantien. Da war wohl (wie ich auch vermutet habe) der Artikel einfach ungenau.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sage ich nichts anderes, nur verwende ich kein Juristen-Deutsch und keine Paragraphen.....



Ein bisschen unterscheidet sich das durchaus. Aber ich kann gut damit leben das als juristische Haarspalterei abzutun.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Insgesamt ein Streitthema. Bei meinem ersten AGBs _kann_ man es so stehen lassen, beim zweiten nicht, grundsätzlich stören sollte so was in einem Forum aber nicht. Ob s oder nicht, ist in dem Fall ungefähr so wichtig, wie dass oder das, denn dem grundsätzlichen Verständnis was man zum Ausdruck bringen möchte, tut es keinen Abbruch
> 
> Sprachleben | Sprach|regeln | Plural-Akronyme und der Plural: AGB oder AGBs? FAQ oder FAQs?



Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht. Der Verständlichkeit tut es keinen Abbruch. Aber kennst Du die Situation das überall alle den gleichen Fehler machen und es Dir einfach auf den Keks geht? Ist jetzt absolut nix gegen Dich speziell, nur meint irgendwie jeder ein "s" an AGB anhängen zu müssen. 
Die Konstruktion des doppelten Plural find ich irgendwie auch eher belächelnswert...



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gewährleistung ist grundsätzlich ein wichtiges Thema, ob es dabei um Apple geht oder nicht. Bei Gewährleistungsansprüchen ist es egal, ob da ein Apfel auf dem Gerät ist, oder was anderes, denn für alle ist die gesetzliche Regelung in Deutschland gleich.
> 
> Außerdem hat einer eurer Androiden den Stein ins Rollen gebracht.





Gruß


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Aber kennst Du die Situation das überall alle den gleichen Fehler machen und es Dir einfach auf den Keks geht? Ist jetzt absolut nix gegen Dich speziell, nur meint irgendwie jeder ein "s" an AGB anhängen zu müssen.



Ja klar, ich weiß was du meinst, und ich für meinen Teil werde zukünftig darauf achten


----------



## Diavel (20. Juni 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Web.de und die Postbank verschenken im Moment Galaxy Tabs 2 7.0 für ne Kontoeröffnung. Taugt die Kiste was?
Gabs noch nen Update von Hersteller? Gibts ne gute Szene mit Custom Roms?

Sorry, bin was die gerätespezifischen Fragen angeht nen Vollnoob in Sachen Android.


----------



## ile (20. Juni 2013)

Was soll denn an Tapatalk so viel besser sein? Ich kann z. b. angepinnte Threads nicht ausblenden, das finde ich nicht gut. Ansonsten scheint es gleichauf mit der pcghx app zu sein.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

Von welcher Tapatalk App redest du? Der alten, oder der Beta?


----------



## GoZoU (20. Juni 2013)

Bis auf etwas Optik sehe ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied zwischen beiden. Die Funktionen sind jedenfalls identisch.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

Nö, ein wichtiges neues Feature. Quick Reply.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bins mal nochmal. Ich möchte mir langsam doch ein neues Handy zulegen.  Ich dachte an das Oppo Find 5. Ich finde 429 jetzt auch nicht zu überzogen. Aber gibts eventuell so ein Gerät, wo man was für sein Geld bekommt, in der 300 Gegend welches nicht das N4 ist?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Juni 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Ansonsten scheint es gleichauf mit der pcghx app zu sein.


 
Sorry, aber die PCGHX-App ist das aller Letzte. Wenn es nichtmal möglich ist diese Push Notifications auszuschalten, wenn in einem abonnierten Thread etwas geschrieben hat, dann hat man was falsch gemacht. Ich war mehr als nur froh, als ich gesehen hab, dass PCGHX auch Tapa-Support hat.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2013)

Dann ist es ja gut dass man die Benachrichtigung sehr wohl ausstellen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

Und gegen Tapatalk 4/HD sieht Forum Runner uralt aus.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Juni 2013)

Einstellungen -> Push Notifications? Völlig egal ob ich den Haken da gesetzt hab oder nicht, ich bekomm die Dinger trotzdem.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2013)

Den Fehler gab es vor einem Jahr oder so mal. Spätestens wenn du die App mal komplett zurücksetzt sollte es nicht mehr auftreten.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Juni 2013)

Ich flashe alle 3 Tage ne neue ROM. Und jedes mal installier ich die App neu. Also ja, ich hab sie schon zurückgesetzt.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

Dan sieht man mal was Interessant was sich aber nach den ersten Sätzen in Luft auflöst.
Samsung Ativ Tab 3 und Samsung Ativ TabQ vorgestellt

Beim ersten die Auflösung zu niedrig, dazu der Atom und beim Android Win 8 Slider kein Hasewell.
Sonst hätte das sicher etwas sehr gutes.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

Hatte auch nie Probleme mit der PCGHX App auf die Notifications bezogen, gegen Tapatalk 4 sieht sie aber einfach alt aus.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Juni 2013)

Ich andauernd, völlig egal ob auf Sense 3.x, 4.x, MIUI, AOSP etc. Hat noch nie geklappt und ist bei meiner Anzahl Abos unglaublich stressig.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Juni 2013)

Die PCGHX - App ist schon alleine wegen der unfassbar grottigen Zuverlässigkeit bezüglich der Bilder schlicht unzumutbar.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich andauernd, völlig egal ob auf Sense 3.x, 4.x, MIUI, AOSP etc. Hat noch nie geklappt und ist bei meiner Anzahl Abos unglaublich stressig.


 
Wäre bei mir ähnlich, finde ich aber echt weird wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## GoZoU (20. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nö, ein wichtiges neues Feature. Quick Reply.


 
Killer-feature wie habe ich es nur ohne ausgehalten . Ganz nützlich im Endeffekt, wenn ich dafür aber noch einmal Geld zahlen soll bleibe ich bei Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Killer-feature wie habe ich es nur ohne ausgehalten . Ganz nützlich im Endeffekt, wenn ich dafür aber noch einmal Geld zahlen soll bleibe ich bei Tapatalk 2.


 
Viel Spass mit Tapatalk 2. 
Ich finds horrible. Leider ist die Server Verbindung mit Tapatalk 4 aktuell immer noch so beschissen wie mit 2, aber vielleicht kommt die besserung ja noch.

Finde alleine die Bedienung und das Aussehen sprechen eindeutig für 4. 2 ist noch auf dem Stand von vor 3 Jahren (Gingerbread).


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Juni 2013)

Bin 4 gerade am Testen. Auf Anhieb muss ich sagen, dass es mir so manche App ersparen könnte. Muss aber noch die Moderationstauglichkeit testen, sonst wirds auf AH schwierig. Komme leider oft nur Mobil zum Moderieren. Aber selbst wenn, dann kann zumindest endlich die PCGHX-App weg.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

Was willstn du im PCGHX Forum Moderieren, so als Software-Overclocker?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Juni 2013)

AH = Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

Habe ich ganz Überlesen, auch das AH 

Drecks Forum.  Laufen irgendwie nur DAUs rum.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

Und die Gerüchte sind übers halbe Forum zerstreut, zB beim Vorgänger oder im Allgemeinen Herstellerbereich  oder Im OT, da blickt keiner mehr durch.
Ein in meinen Augen sinnvolles Unterforum für die Rumors wollten sie auch nicht haben.

Dazu kommt, das die nur 1 Frage pro Thread haben wollen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Juni 2013)

Hey! 

Großes Forum bedeutet = Anlaufstelle für viele, die nicht so mit der Thematik Android vertraut sind wie du und ich. Ist doch hier bei PCGHX fast genauso, mit dem Unterschied, dass mehr Leute ein Android Phone haben als das Verlangen sich ne Maschine für 1000€ zu kaufen. 

Was für Gerüchte meinst du denn?


----------



## JPW (20. Juni 2013)

Android Hilfe war mir als ich total neu war ein guter Einstieg in Custom Roms usw. Allerdings werden die eigentlich nur die Xda Threads übersetzt 

Leandros, wenn ich die ganze Prism Sche**se anhöre, verliere ich auch den Glauben an unsere Regierung.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Was für Gerüchte meinst du denn?


Zu den neuen Geräten, also das was kommen wird zB Samsung Note 3 und Motorola X Phone.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Leandros, wenn ich die ganze Prism Sche**se anhöre, verliere ich auch den Glauben an unsere Regierung.


 
Den habe ich schon lange verloren ... ich mach mich einfach über sie Lustig. Horst feat. Angela Merkel - Der #Neuland-Song - YouTube


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Zu den neuen Geräten, also das was kommen wird zB Samsung Note 3 und Motorola X Phone.


 
Wenn jemand Gerüchte zu neuen Samsung-Geräten woanders postet als im Bereich "Samsung Allgemein", dann ist es der falsche Bereich. Und dann verschieben wir die Posts auch. Du kannst den Thread im falschen Bereich aber auch melden, dafür ist der Button da.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2013)

Die Mods haben die Threads dahin verschoben weil es ihnen zu viel OT war


----------



## ile (21. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Von welcher Tapatalk App redest du? Der alten, oder der Beta?



Der Beta



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die PCGHX-App ist das aller Letzte. Wenn es nichtmal möglich ist diese Push Notifications auszuschalten, wenn in einem abonnierten Thread etwas geschrieben hat, dann hat man was falsch gemacht. Ich war mehr als nur froh, als ich gesehen hab, dass PCGHX auch Tapa-Support hat.



Die hab ich ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Juni 2013)

http://www.androidpit.de/google-play-geschenkkarten-deutschland


----------



## Leandros (21. Juni 2013)

Such dir mal bessere Quellen, Android Pit ist shit.  

Zu den Karten: Schöne Sache. Warte jetzt nur noch auf gift codes für Apps.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn man sie aber nur im Playstore kaufen kann ist das aber auch für alle die keine CC keiner Verbesserung.

Und zumindest atm kann ich mir mit meiner CC auch kein Gerät kaufen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Juni 2013)

Ich fänd gut, wenn sie das wie Apple machen 
Dann würden Android-Entwickler auch deutlich mehr einnehmen. 
Mal ne andere Frage:
Bei mir will die Tapatalk 4 Beta PCGHX einfach finden :/
Nach was muss ich suchen?
Weder "PCGHX" noch "PC Games Hardware" bringen entsprechende Ergebnisse.


----------



## _VFB_ (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Pc games eingegeben und gefunden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Juni 2013)

Damit find ichs auch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (21. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn man sie aber nur im Playstore kaufen kann ist das aber auch für alle die keine CC keiner Verbesserung.
> 
> Und zumindest atm kann ich mir mit meiner CC auch kein Gerät kaufen.


 
Sie kann man doch nicht nur im Play Store kaufen, das würde doch kein Sinn machen. In UK bekommt man sie an jeder Tanke / jedem Supermarkt.


----------



## JPW (21. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Damit find ichs auch nicht.


 
Was hast du für ein Gerät? 
Die nicht kompatiblen Apps werden nicht  als Suchergebniss angezeigt. 

Z. B. Habe ich 3d mark erst gefunden, nachdem ich ein Firmware update gemacht hatte.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2013)

Das dürfte auch die in Tapatalk gefunden Foren genau 0 Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2013)

^this! 

1000Foxi: Das Forum findest du unter dem Namen: "PCGH Extreme"


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Juni 2013)

Danke Leandros 
Ich muss sagen:
Auf iOS ist Tapatalk hässlich,  aber die PCGHX App schön. 
Auf Android ists genau anders herum.


----------



## Diavel (22. Juni 2013)

Also bei mir sieht Tapatalk (kostenlose Variante) ziemlich genau so aus die PCGH App (iOS), nur die Farbe ist leicht anders...


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Juni 2013)

Naja, geht so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab als Beispiel mal den Abonniert Reiter genommen.


----------



## JPW (22. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das dürfte auch die in Tapatalk gefunden Foren genau 0 Auswirkungen haben.


 
Achso ich dachte er findet Tapatalk Beta nicht. 
Mein Fehler sry


----------



## chillex92 (22. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich versuche gerade durchzusteigen im Thema Custom Roms. Folgendes ist mir noch unklar: Wie kann ich ein komplettes Backup im Sinne eines Gesamt-Abbildes erstellen? Welche Software ist dafür geeignet?
Mein Sony XPeria U ist momentan im Herstellerzustand mit Android 4.0.4. Habe bisher gar nichts modifiziert. Falls etwas schief läuft mit den CustomRoms (plane ein CyanogenMod stable draufzutun um vor allem die Performance zu verbessern), sodass ich dann den "Original"-Zustand wiederherstellen kann.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2013)

Ein Gesamt Abbild ist nur per NANDROID Backup möglich, für dieses benötigst du allerdings schon eine Custom Recovery (z.B TWRP oder CWM).
Ohne kannst du lediglich die App Daten backupen, dafür würde ich dir Helium (fka Carbon) oder Titanium Backup empfehlen (bekommst du beide im Play Store).


----------



## chillex92 (22. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort!
Das gibt schon mal etwas Erleichterung und klarheit.
Kennst Du die Methode hier:

How to take full Backup of your Android without Rooting : Tips For Droid

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wird hier auch ein gesamt-abbild erstellt, oder nicht?


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2013)

Nein, es wird kein Gesamt Abbild erstellt, es werden nur die Apps + Daten gesichtert. Ist die selbe Methode die Helium (fka Carbon) nutzt, wenn du keine Root Rechte hast. Titanium Backup funktioniert nur mit Root rechten (habe ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen).


----------



## Diavel (22. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Naja, geht so:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Ich meinte jetzt PCGH iOS vs. tapatalk iOS (kostenlose Version).

Das sieht dann so aus:

Tapatalk iPhone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCGH iPad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juni 2013)

Nach welchem System ordnet Tapatalk die Foren an ? Ich  sehe da kein System hinter


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt PCGH iOS vs. tapatalk iOS (kostenlose Version).
> 
> Das sieht dann so aus:
> 
> ...


 
Achso 
Hab das ganze etwas falsch verstanden.
Wobei ich sagen muss dass Tapatalk auf Android wesentlich hübscher ist.


----------



## Jahai (22. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Achso
> Hab das ganze etwas falsch verstanden.
> Wobei ich sagen muss dass Tapatalk auf Android wesentlich hübscher ist.



Das "Android"-Design gibts aber bei iOS auch -> Tapatalk 2.
Gibt bisher nur keine 4er Beta


----------



## Diavel (22. Juni 2013)

Beispiel Tapatalk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2013)

Gibt es auch für Android, nennt sich aktuell noch Tapatalk HD. Wird aber bald in Tapatalk 4 umbenannt. Sieht ähnlich aus, nur das es sich halt an den Android Design Guidelines orientiert und nicht an den iOS.


----------



## maxmueller92 (23. Juni 2013)

hey,
Hab nen Galaxy W mit Android ich glaub 2.x, und wenn ich bei Whatsapp im Chat länger auf die Taste links neben dem Homebutton drücke, erscheint oben (da wo der Name des Chatpartners steht) ein kleines Eingabefeld ohne für mich ersichtlichen Sinn. Weiss einer von euch was das sein soll?

EDIT: Sry, hab einfach nicht diesen Suchen knopf unten gesehen und dauernd versucht ne Nachricht zu tippen


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. Juni 2013)

Was passiert eigentlich beim update, wenn er sagt "app xxx von xxx wird angepasst"? Sry wenn es blöd formuliert ist, bin besoffen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. Juni 2013)

Sollte da eigentlich den Dalvik-Cache anpassen/einrichten/optimieren etc.


----------



## Leandros (23. Juni 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Sollte da eigentlich den Dalvik-Cache anpassen/einrichten/optimieren etc.


 
Meist einfach löschen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. Juni 2013)

Er löscht teils minutenlang den Dalvik, während ich das zum Beispiel vor ner Stunde in 0.5 Sekunden geregelt hab?


----------



## Leandros (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, ist halt für OTA updates optimiert, das ist das halt nötig, weil die Daten ja nicht gewiped werden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Juni 2013)

Da es ja (wenn auch um seeeehr viele Ecken) was mit Android zu tun hat, schaut euch doch bitte mal diesen Thread an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=280986


----------



## schlumpf666 (24. Juni 2013)

Spielt jemand von euch real racing 3 und hat interesse mich als freund zu adden um gegen mich bzw. meine zeiten zu fahren? 
Bei interesse schickt mir eine pn mit eurem facebook namen, dann adde ich euch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Juni 2013)

Kann es eigentlich passieren, dass die Kamera vom bloßen hinlegen zerkratzt?


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2013)

Keiner will Facebook Home haben.


----------



## Leandros (25. Juni 2013)

Ist auch verständlich.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Juni 2013)

Das war schon tot, als es vorgestellt wurde und durch die öffentlich gewordenen Datensammlungen der Regierungen wird nun auch keiner mehr Lust darauf bekommen.


----------



## Klartext (25. Juni 2013)

Wer braucht auch so etwas? Selbe Spiel mit dem Facebook Handy..


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (26. Juni 2013)

Ihr könntet ja meine Anfrage bzgl. eines VNC Servers beantworten. Irgendwie habe ich bisher keine anständige Möglichkeit dafür gefunden.


----------



## Leandros (26. Juni 2013)

Was ist mit vnc? Stell deine frage nochmal, bitte.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (26. Juni 2013)

Ich suche einen VNC Server für Android. Im PlayStore hatte ich schonmal was ähnliches gefunden. Nur sagt mir das nicht ganz zu.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2013)

Zur Info:

Es wurden insgesamt 28 Beiträge ausgeblendet. Apple-Diskussionen sind in einem gewissen Rahmen hier durchaus möglich. Wenn die einzelnen Beiträge aber kaum über einen Satz hinaus kommen (mit entsprechend wenig Inhalt), haben wir bereits die Laber-Thread-Grenze überschritten. Als solcher ist dieser Thread nicht gedacht. Wer labern will, nutzt bitte den Thread in der Rumpelkammer. Alkohol/Drogen-Themen, wie sie hier in der Art angesprochen wurden, sind ebenfalls unerwünscht.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

Sind wir hier in Amerika?

Das FB Smartphone HTC First ist gleichzeitig auch FB Home, beides will keiner haben.
Finde ich gut so.

Das S4 LTE Advance gibt es erstmal nur in Südkorea, also muss sich hier keiner Gedanken drüber machen.

Samsung hat dafür ein weiteres sinnloses Produkt vorgestellt die Galaxy NX. Ein Systemkamera mit 4,7" Display und Android.
Braucht keiner, wird kaum einer kaufen, wird eine kurze Akkulaufzeit haben  etc.
Also das was man von Samsung erwartet


----------



## Klartext (26. Juni 2013)

Auch Galaxy S4 Zoom. Das ist in der Hosentasche und am Ohr bei Telefonieren. Sieht doch affig aus


----------



## Leandros (26. Juni 2013)

Das Galaxy NX wird nicht floppen. Es gibt durchaus einiges die es sehr interessant finden.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Galaxy NX wird nicht floppen. Es gibt durchaus einiges die es sehr interessant finden.


 Und 1.500€ dafür auf den Tisch legen?
Für den Preis würde ich mir was anderes holen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. Juni 2013)

Der Vorgänger (NX300) kostet übrigens ab 590€ Die Objektive sind zwar vergleichsweise günstig, aber eine große Auswahl seh ich da nicht


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir vorgenommen, am Wochenende eine alpha von Ubuntu Touch zu flashen. Werde dann berichten. Hat jemand schon Ubuntu Touch ausprobiert?


----------



## Leandros (27. Juni 2013)

Ja, als es damals rausgekommen ist, habe ich es auf mein Galaxy Nexus geflasht. War allerdings nicht so begeistert, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Klartext (27. Juni 2013)

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ist ja noch nicht Alltags tauglich.. 

Das ist auf CM10.1 Basis oder?


----------



## Leandros (27. Juni 2013)

AOSP basiert.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2013)

Haben die wenigstens die Dalvik-Java Geschichte ersetzt oder ist das wirklich nicht viel mehr als ein sehr tief verwurzeltes UI?


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2013)

Leandros, wo siehst du einen Markt für eine 1.500€ teure Galaxy NX?

Für ca 750€ wäre ich da deutlich optimistischer.


btw Motorola hat ein neues Logo


----------



## kaepernickus (27. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Leandros, wo siehst du einen Markt für eine 1.500€ teure Galaxy NX?
> 
> Für ca 750€ wäre ich da deutlich optimistischer.


 
1500€ ist aber auch nicht gerade realistisch. Das einzige !Gerücht! zum Preis, das ich gesehen habe spricht von 1300 US Dollar also knapp 1000 Euro.



turbosnake schrieb:


> btw Motorola hat ein neues Logo


 
jup, inklusive Google-Farben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2013)

Achso, dass ist eine Kamera. Ich dachte das wäre wieder ein neues Handy von Samsung.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2013)

> 1500€ ist aber auch nicht gerade realistisch. Das einzige !Gerücht! zum Preis, das ich gesehen habe spricht von 1300 US Dollar also knapp 1000 Euro.


US Preise sind ohne Steuern.


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Achso, dass ist eine Kamera. Ich dachte das wäre wieder ein neues Handy von Samsung.


 
Augen auf beim Lesen


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2013)

Das tat ich!


----------



## kaepernickus (28. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> US Preise sind ohne Steuern.


 
und? Selbst mit Steuern kommt man dann nicht auf 1500€...


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich mich grade in Miui verliebt  Ist zwar auf Android 4.1.1 basiert, aber so ein geiles Design mit Stock Launcher habe ich noch nie gesehen. Auch wenn es smoothere Roms gibt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juni 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich mich grade in Miui verliebt  Ist zwar auf Android 4.1.1 basiert, aber so ein geiles Design mit Stock Launcher habe ich noch nie gesehen. Auch wenn es smoothere Roms gibt.


 
Welches Gerät nutzt du und welche MIUI Rom?


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Juni 2013)

Sgs 3 und 3.6.21, von der offiziellen MIUI Site


----------



## Klartext (28. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte MIUI damals mal zeitweise auf meinem LG2x, hatte ein paar coole Features aber im großen und ganzen nicht meins. Teils sehr iOS like..


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt,  musste mich auch erstmal an den look gewöhnen. Das es teilweise wie ios aussieht, ist mir relativ egal, solange alle Funktionen/Einstellungen gegeben sind  Weiß jemand zufällig, ob man das erweiterte Neustart Menü irgendwo einschalten kann?


----------



## Klartext (28. Juni 2013)

Es ist teilweise in den Entwickleroptionen versteckt, aber MIUI wird das wohl wo anders haben..

Gibts noch kein MIUI mit 4.2.2?


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Juni 2013)

Hab ich auch gedacht, aber da war es nicht. Dann werde ich mal weitersuchen  Soweit ich weiss nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2013)

Norton Mobile Insight Discovers Facebook Privacy Leak | Symantec Connect Community



> Of particular note, Mobile Insight automatically flagged the Facebook application for Android because it leaked the device phone number. The first time you launch the Facebook application, even before logging in, your phone number will be sent over the Internet to Facebook servers. You do not need to provide your phone number, log in, initiate a specific action, or even need a Facebook account for this to happen.



Für mich läuft sowas unter der Kategorie Systemschädling.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juni 2013)

Machen Launcher das Handy langsamer oder erhöhen sie den Akkuverbrauch?


----------



## Klartext (29. Juni 2013)

Wieso sollten sie? Stock launcher sind meistens langsam, laggen und sind kaum anpassbar.. 

Nova oder Apex sind ganz gut. Früher hab ich ADW und Go Launcher mal benutzt..


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juni 2013)

Gut, ich teste gerade Apex aus. 
Go launcher Ex find ich nicht so toll 
Kennst du ein Iconpack das weisse, kleine Icons hat?
Das 'Tiny White Icon Pack' hat leider kein Icon für Gmail :/
Xiia Live hat leider auch keins. 
Sonst ist es genau das was ich suche.
Quasi SMPL Blue in Weiß.
Es gibt ja SMPL White, das kostet abee was.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juni 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Sgs 3 und 3.6.21, von der offiziellen MIUI Site


 Geh mal auf MiuiAndroid.com, sind noch besser und schneller. Und deutlich öfters Updates. 


Klartext schrieb:


> Es ist teilweise in den Entwickleroptionen versteckt, aber MIUI wird das wohl wo anders haben..
> 
> Gibts noch kein MIUI mit 4.2.2?


Miui basiert auf der Stock ROM, wenn diese als 4.2.2 erscheint, erscheint Miui nur ne Woche danach.


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. Juni 2013)

@Gordon Danke ich schau gleich mal nach. Rein Theoretisch könnten sie wie andere Custom Rom Developer ein auf leaks basierendes MIUI veröffentlichen, gibt ja genug (XXUFME3, XXUFME7. ..). Ich werde gleich Ubuntu Touch flashen ))


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2013)

Ein saugeiles Concept Sony XTRUD is an Android smartphone concept with upgradeable hardware - VR-Zone 
Ein modulares Smartphone. Leider nur ein Konzept von irgendjemanden.

Nokia makes profits even on selling a.... $20 Nokia 105 - VR-Zone
Nokia verdient wohl 6 $, an einem 20$ Gerät 

Es könnte ein Note III mit 5,99" mit einem flexiblen AMOLED Display kommen
5.99-inch Galaxy Note 3 variant to carry flexible AMOLED display - VR-Zone

Dazu arbeite Google angeblich an einer Spielkonsole, die der Nachfolger des Nexus Q werde soll.

Wer steckt eigentlich hinter evleaks?


----------



## Leandros (29. Juni 2013)

Testet mal Action Launcher. Der ist aktuell mein Favorit.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juni 2013)

ich halte von dem gar nix, weil er nicht zwischen Gesten auf dem Homescreen und scrollbaren Widgets unterscheidet...


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2013)

Erinnert sich noch einer an das weltweit dünnste Smartphone das Huawei Ascend P6?
Ist ja erst ein paar Tage her, aber schon wieder wird es dünner.
Das Umeox X5 unterbietet das und kommt auf nur 5,6mm!
Wie flach sollen die eigentlich noch werden?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juni 2013)

Wo stelle ich ein, dass die Downloads (Bilder) auf der SD Karte gespeichert werden sollen?


----------



## Timsu (29. Juni 2013)

Erst sah das Umeo X5 ganz interessant aus, aber eine Auflösung von 640x360....


----------



## Leandros (29. Juni 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> ich halte von dem gar nix, weil er nicht zwischen Gesten auf dem Homescreen und scrollbaren Widgets unterscheidet...


 
Stimmt. Gesten sind dort ziemlich behämmert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juni 2013)

So grad die offizielle 4.2 Rom vom Sony auf mein XZ geknallt. Ich muss schon sagen, Lockscreen Widgets sind das blödeste was jemals in ein Update gekommen ist! Sowas sinnloses und nerviges. Gleich mal schauen ob ich das irgendwie deaktivieren kann -.-


----------



## Leandros (29. Juni 2013)

Lockscreen Widgets kannst du nicht deaktivieren. Und sie sind Praktisch, man muss nur das richtige finden. Und guess what, es gibt ein verdammt gutes: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nurik.roman.dashclock


----------



## Klartext (29. Juni 2013)

CustomRom ftw  Bei Carbon, Xylon und SlimBean kann man sie deaktivieren, vielleicht geht es auch bei CM.. Glaube be stock wird das leider nicht möglich..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2013)

Ich finde sie sinnlos. Was bringt mir das denn außer das mein Lockscreen nun überladen ist und damit schwieriger zum unlocken? Widgets habe ich auch so und Notifications sind in der Notificationbar sichtbar im Lockscreen. Einfach nur unnötig.


----------



## Leandros (30. Juni 2013)

Warum schwieriger zu unlocken? Das hat sich doch nicht verändert...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Warum schwieriger zu unlocken? Das hat sich doch nicht verändert...


 
Natürlich. Vorher konnte ich auf dem gesamten Screen nach unten ziehen zum Unlocken. Nun muss ich aufpassen nicht die Widgets zu ziehen oder zu treffen. Dazu siehts überladen aus. Ich hatte vorher schon alles bis auf die Uhr entfernt.


----------



## Leandros (30. Juni 2013)

Stock AOSP oder Sony Software? Weil das muss Sony vermurkst haben. Bei AOSP ändert sich nichts beim unlocken im Vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Das stimmt,  musste mich auch erstmal an den look gewöhnen. Das es teilweise wie ios aussieht, ist mir relativ egal, solange alle Funktionen/Einstellungen gegeben sind  Weiß jemand zufällig, ob man das erweiterte Neustart Menü irgendwo einschalten kann?


 
Gibt es bei MiuiAndroid.com bei mods.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juni 2013)

Bringt es was "Aktionen nicht speichern" in den Entwickleroptionen zu aktivieren? Möchte dass der Browser auf about:home Startet und keine zusätzlichen Tabs offen hat


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Juni 2013)

Sorry falls das hier nicht reinpasst, aber gibt es etwas gescheites für mein Huawei Ideos X3, womit ich einige vorinstallierte Apps und Funktionen deaktivieren bzw. löschen kann?


----------



## Leandros (30. Juni 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Bringt es was "Aktionen nicht speichern" in den Entwickleroptionen zu aktivieren? Möchte dass der Browser auf about:home Startet und keine zusätzlichen Tabs offen hat


 
Nein, da werden einfach nur die Activities beim Verlassen diretk gefinished.




MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Sorry falls das hier nicht reinpasst, aber gibt es etwas gescheites für mein Huawei Ideos X3, womit ich einige vorinstallierte Apps und Funktionen deaktivieren bzw. löschen kann?


 
Entfernen kannst du sie nur mit Root Access.
Welche Android Version läuft drauf? Meist kann man die einfach Deaktivieren.


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weiss 2.3. Höhere werden offiziell nicht unterstützt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, da werden einfach nur die Activities beim Verlassen diretk gefinished.


 
Wie mach ich das dann damit er so startet wie ich will?


----------



## CarloCock (30. Juni 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss 2.3. Höhere werden offiziell nicht unterstützt.


 
Ohhhh you touch my tralala!!!


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juni 2013)

Gibt es beim rooten eigentlich ernstzunehmende Risiken, die das Gerät unbrauchbar machen können oder beschädigen können?
Und funktioniert Sowas zuverlässig: 
http://techhive.de/massenspeicher-modus-auf-galaxy-s3-s4-und-note-2-aktivieren-0346330/


----------



## MisterLaggy (30. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Gibt es beim rooten eigentlich ernstzunehmende Risiken, die das Gerät unbrauchbar machen können oder beschädigen können?
> Und funktioniert Sowas zuverlässig:
> Massenspeicher-Modus auf Galaxy S3, S4 und Note 2 aktivieren | TechHive.de


 
Jep, hab genau diese app auf meinem S3, und meine Samsung Anlage erkennt mein Handy als USB-Stick 
Beim Rooten gibt es keine ernstzunehmenden Risiken, wenn du eine vernünftige Anleitung genau befolgst. Wenn man das total falsche Zeugs flasht, hat man natürlich ein Problem. Wenn man keine Lust mehr hat, kann man ohne irgendeinen Verlust zurück auf stock gehen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juni 2013)

Gut zu wissen 
Und was ist eine vernünftige Anleitung? 
Das ist eigentlich der einzige Grund warum ich rooten will, denn meine Anlage will das S3 mkt MTP nicht erkennen


----------



## MisterLaggy (30. Juni 2013)

http://www.androidnext.de/howto/samsung-galaxy-s3-root-anleitung/
Mit dieser Anleitung habe ich mein S3 das erste mal gerootet. Lebt immer noch


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juni 2013)

Danke 
Dann werde ich das morgen mal machen. 
Wann ist eigentlich mit dem Update auf 4.2 zu rechnen?


----------



## MisterLaggy (30. Juni 2013)

In nächster Zeit  Wenn du mich fragst kannst du das aber auch schon jetzt haben, in Form diverser Leaks (Exclusive: I9300XXUFME7 – Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean leaked firmware for the Galaxy S III | SamMobile). Bei Fragen dazu einfach Fragen.
Grade gesehen (http://www.androidnext.de/news/samsung-galaxy-s3-kernel-quellcode-veroeffentlicht/), anscheinend veröffentlicht Samsung mal kurz zum Release was, fürs Marketing?!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juli 2013)

Mitte Juli kommen die Google play Geschenke Karten in 15, 25 und 50 €. Natürlich bei Media Markt.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Mitte Juli kommen die Google play Geschenke Karten in 15, 25 und 50 €. Natürlich bei Media Markt.


 
Erst, ich dachte die gibts schon.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Juli 2013)

Die Seite zum Einlösen gibt's schon


----------



## Leandros (1. Juli 2013)

Karten gibt es schon, nur das man sie in DE nun endlich einlösen kann ist neu. Karten kannst du auch aus UK importieren und hier in DE aktivieren, ist ziemlich egal wo die herkommt.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2013)

Ist nur die Frage wie google umrechnet.


----------



## Leandros (1. Juli 2013)

Nach Börsenkurs.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2013)

@ Leandros

Ist original Sony Firmware. Die Uhr ist nun ein widget auf der "startseite" vom Lockscreen welche ungefähr die Hälfte des Screens einnimmt. Wenn ich die Uhr berühre breitet sich das Widget über den ganzen Screen aus. Das ist sehr nervig beim unlocken. Ich kann das aber auch nicht deaktivieren oder löschen, nur nochmehr Gedöhns hinzufügen   

Na mal sehen, gibt sicherlich mehr User in XDA die sich das gleiche denken und das wegmodden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2013)

Edit: 

Hm warum auch immer das nen doppelpost geworden ist, naja egal. 

Kann es sein das Adfree Android inkompatibel mit Android 4.2 ist? Adfree sagt beim starten das die Version zu alt sei, ich habe aber die letzte Version frisch runtergeladen?! 

Hm..


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Karten gibt es schon, nur das man sie in DE nun endlich einlösen kann ist neu. Karten kannst du auch aus UK importieren und hier in DE aktivieren, ist ziemlich egal wo die herkommt.


 
Achso ok.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Karten gibt es schon, nur das man sie in DE nun endlich einlösen kann ist neu. Karten kannst du auch aus UK importieren und hier in DE aktivieren, ist ziemlich egal wo die herkommt.


 
Ja aber Versand und Gebühren kommen dann noch dazu.


----------



## Leandros (1. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Hm warum auch immer das nen doppelpost geworden ist, naja egal.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, AdFree ist aber auch total ********. 

Bei AOSP ist das Widget halt nur 1/4 des screens oben groß. Das unlocken, mit diesem Ring, hat sich nicht verändert.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2013)

Dann will man sich mal aus neugier was installieren und dann bekommt man diese Meldung


> Dieser Artikel kann im Land Ihres Geräts nicht installiert werden.



Aber deutsche Kommentare bei der App 

Geht darum https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.everything.launcher&referrer=utm_source=corp.site


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Juli 2013)

Wie lege ich am besten ohne root ein Backup an?


----------



## Leandros (1. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wie lege ich am besten ohne root ein Backup an?


 
Helium (fka Carbon)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, AdFree ist aber auch total ********.
> 
> Bei AOSP ist das Widget halt nur 1/4 des screens oben groß. Das unlocken, mit diesem Ring, hat sich nicht verändert.


 
Adfree ist genial, überhaupt eines meiner Hauptgründe überhaupt zu rooten. 


Ich mag den Sony Unlock lieber als diese Ring-Dinger. Das hat mich schon beim S2 so gestört das ich damals den S3 lockscreen draufgepackt hab (mit den Wasser Effekten). Ich mag es wenn man den ganzen Screen zum Unlocken hat, nicht eine Stelle.


----------



## Leandros (1. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Adfree ist genial, überhaupt eines meiner Hauptgründe überhaupt zu rooten.
> 
> 
> Ich mag den Sony Unlock lieber als diese Ring-Dinger. Das hat mich schon beim S2 so gestört das ich damals den S3 lockscreen draufgepackt hab (mit den Wasser Effekten). Ich mag es wenn man den ganzen Screen zum Unlocken hat, nicht eine Stelle.


 
AdFree und AdBlock sind beide ******** und geben sich nicht viel. Ich bin zwar allgemein gegen AdBlocker (weil ich mit Ads mein Geld verdiene), aber wenn du einen vernünftigen möchtest nutz AdAway.

Bei mir genau anders rum, ich finde diese Samsung Lockscreens zum Kotzen, sind total behämmert zu Unlocken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> AdFree und AdBlock sind beide ******** und geben sich nicht viel. Ich bin zwar allgemein gegen AdBlocker (weil ich mit Ads mein Geld verdiene), aber wenn du einen vernünftigen möchtest nutz AdAway.
> 
> Bei mir genau anders rum, ich finde diese Samsung Lockscreens zum Kotzen, sind total behämmert zu Unlocken.


 
War Adaway nicht der Kack der immer in der notification bar bleibt? 

Das musst du mir mal erklären. Wieso sollte ein Lockscreen, der sich ÜBERALL auf dem Screen anlocken lässt, sich "behämmert" unlocken? Genau andersrum ist es der Fall, wenn man eine Stelle treffen muss und in die richtige Richtung ziehen, das ist behämmert!


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Juli 2013)

Hallöchen, hier ist nochmal der Typ der eine Anlage hat die das S3 nicht kennen will. 
Dann wurde mir dazu geraten den Massenspeichermodus zu benutzen, aber leider geht das nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe hier den Massenspeichermodus angemacht (habe natürlich Root): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ging halt nicht. 
Dann kam auch diese Warnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Eigentlich supportet die Anlage ja USB Sticks...


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (1. Juli 2013)

BusyBox installiert ?


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Juli 2013)

Ja, ist installiert.
Danach hat das Programm auch gefragt 
Ich verstehe echt nicht warum das nicht geht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Juli 2013)

Mal ne Frage an euch.

Es ist ja bekannt, das man den PS3 Controller mit Android verbinden kann. Aber geht das theo auch mit nem aftermarket Controller für die PS3 (den hier hab ich im Auge)?


----------



## Leandros (1. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> War Adaway nicht der Kack der immer in der notication bar bleibt?
> 
> Das musst du mir mal erklären. Wieso sollte ein Lockscreen, der sich ÜBERALL auf dem Screen anlocken lässt, sich "behämmert" unlocken? Genau andersrum ist es der Fall, wenn man eine Stelle treffen muss und in die richtige Richtung ziehen, das ist behämmert!


 
Nein, das ist AdBlockPlus.

Weil du eine viel weitere Strecke zurücklegen musst. Außerdem musst du keinen Punkt treffen und in keine bestimmte richtung ziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch.
> 
> Es ist ja bekannt, das man den PS3 Controller mit Android verbinden kann. Aber geht das theo auch mit nem aftermarket Controller für die PS3 (den hier hab ich im Auge)?


Solang der Controller auch wirklich mit dem PS3 Protokoll funktioniert (z.B. dieser) sollte das kein Problem sein.
Es gibt aber eine ganze Reihe Funkcontroller die einen eigenen Nanostick für die PS3 mitbringen. Die gehen natürlich nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Solang der Controller auch wirklich mit dem PS3 Protokoll funktioniert (z.B. dieser) sollte das kein Problem sein.
> Es gibt aber eine ganze Reihe Funkcontroller die einen eigenen Nanostick für die PS3 mitbringen. Die gehen natürlich nicht.


 
Dann solls an den paar Euros net scheitern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, das ist AdBlockPlus.
> 
> Weil du eine viel weitere Strecke zurücklegen musst. Außerdem musst du keinen Punkt treffen und in keine bestimmte richtung ziehen.


 
Musst du eben nicht. Du musst ja nicht den ganzen Screen zum unlocken nutzen, sondern kannst überall anlocken.
Aber ist ja auch egal, ich warte bis die Widgets entfernt werden können ^^


----------



## MisterLaggy (1. Juli 2013)

@Foxi: Um Missverständnisen vorzubeugen: Dein Handy wird als USB Stick behandelt. Wenn du auf dem S3 einen Titel anwählst wird der nicht auf der Anlage wiedergegeben. Die Meldung, das ich keine Software auf dem PC hätte, die das Handy erkennt kam bei mir auch. Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir grade nichts dazu ein. Hat mit CM10.1 und MIUI3.6.28 funktioniert, morgen kann ich es mal mit Stock bei meiner Anlage versuchen. Was hast du denn für eine Anlage?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juli 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch.
> 
> Es ist ja bekannt, das man den PS3 Controller mit Android verbinden kann. Aber geht das theo auch mit nem aftermarket Controller für die PS3 (den hier hab ich im Auge)?


 
USB-OTG macht auch vieles möglich(Maus,Tastatur,USB-Stick,USB-Hub.....). Gibt auch gute Apps dafür.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Juli 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> @Foxi: Um Missverständnisen vorzubeugen: Dein Handy wird als USB Stick behandelt. Wenn du auf dem S3 einen Titel anwählst wird der nicht auf der Anlage wiedergegeben. Die Meldung, das ich keine Software auf dem PC hätte, die das Handy erkennt kam bei mir auch. Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir grade nichts dazu ein. Hat mit CM10.1 und MIUI3.6.28 funktioniert, morgen kann ich es mal mit Stock bei meiner Anlage versuchen. Was hast du denn für eine Anlage?


 
Yamaha CX-330 sollte das sein. 
Mir ist schon klar, dass es wie ein Stick behandelt wird, aber die Anlage will es einfach nicht lesen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte mal LBE ausprobieren ob gewisse Apps einzuschränken, nur leider sehe ich nach dem aktivieren der Superuserreche nur das Bootlogo der AOKP ROM, bei der CM ROM fürs EVO 3D ist es genauso.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2013)

LBE Privacy Guard läuft nicht mehr unter 4.1 und neuer.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

Gibt es dann eine Alternative oder kommt da bald ein Update?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2013)

Im XDA kursiert irgendwo eine aktualisiertere Version. Weiß aber nicht, in welchen Sprachen etc.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

Englisch reicht mir, aber auf chinesisch würde ich nicht klar kommen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und habe gelesen dass man Im Recovery fix Permission machen soll. Also bei mir hats geklappt und lauft einwandfrei auf 4.2.2


----------



## Minga_Bua (3. Juli 2013)

Leute ich brauch mal n Rat von euch 

Aktuell habe ich ein Galaxy S3 und ein Note 10.1 WiFi.

Mir gefällt die Lösung mit zwei Geräten allerdings irgendwie nicht so ganz. Darum überlege ich zu verkaufen und mir ein PadFone 2 von Asus zu holen.

Was meint ihr? Oder gibts alternativen?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2013)

Padfone 2 wäre sicher eine Option, die andere wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Note 2, welches die beiden Funktionen deiner beiden Geräte in sich vereint. Wenn du noch Geduld hast (und noch ein bisschen Kleingeld ), dann könntest du auch auf das Padfone Infinity warten.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

Dann hast du immer noch 2 Geräte.

Ich würde mir einfache ein Gerät mit einem größern Display holen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (3. Juli 2013)

Naja beim Note 2 kann ich aber nicht das Handy rausnehmen und mitnehmen ohne Tab oder?^^

Hmm Infinity? Noch garnix dazu gesehen. Ist das ein "PadFone 3"?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe den Sinn eines Wechsel von Tab+Phone zu einem PadPhone nicht. Würde ich gerne wissen was du damit bezwecken  willst.

Weil sich dadurch 0 ändern, da man immer noch 2 Geräte hat.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2013)

Joa, das Infinity ist so ne Art Padfone 3  Mit dem Note 2 hast du natürlich recht, aber es ist zumindest deutlich größer als ein S3. Mir persönlich gefällt so ein Mittelding mehr, bevor man 2 Geräte rumschleppen muss.


----------



## Minga_Bua (3. Juli 2013)

Hmm ne man hat 1 Gerät auf dem man alles speichert und einstellt wie man es braucht. Und was man auch zusätzlich einstellt oder braucht ist im Tablet Modus dann auch direkt drin ohne alles zu synchen bzw manuel zeinzustellen.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Juli 2013)

Trotzdem muss man das Dock in Tablet-Größe mitnehmen


----------



## Minga_Bua (3. Juli 2013)

Das kann man aber zu Hause oder auf Arbeit liegen lassen ;D Oder man besorgt sich ein zweites Dock lol.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

Midweek Newsflash

Samsung hat 20 Mio S4 ausgeliefert.
Nicht verkauft, wie viele Seite falsch berichten.
. 
Key Lime Pie kommt wohl bald, da die erste Version auf einem unbekannten Samsung Smartphone gesehen wurde
PCGH würde wohl darüber spekulieren das ein neues Nexus wird, auch wenn es dafür keinen Beleg gibt.

Das Motorola X kommt angeblich in 20 verschieden Farben, mit selbst auswählbarer Material vom Case, angeblich Holz, Plastik, Carbonfasern und Metal. 
Dazu gibt es eine anpassbare SW. Die vorher angepasst wird.
Es wird in den USA zusammengesetzt, damit geht Motorola deutlich weiter als Apple.
Soll damit wohl die Patriotischen Amis ansprechen, aber keine High End HW haben. 
Vorstellung wohl am 10/11 Juli.
Vermutliche Specs
720p Display mit 4,x"
[MSM8960 pro 
Adreno 320] Also ein Snapdragon S4 Plus
2 Gb RAM
16 GB Speicher
10 MP Kamera
2 MP Front Kamera
praktisch Stock Android
Lange Akkulaufzeit, die neue Standards setzen soll
Ca 300$
 2 GB Ram [Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das man zwischen 1 und 2 GB wählen kann]
Dazu soll dort ein Google Now 'auf Steroiden' dabei sein.
Soll erst im Q4 zu uns kommen, davor erstmal die USA.

Das ist die Werbung dazu Motorola Moto X Werbekampagne gestartet – “First smartphone that you can design yourself” | Mobilegeeks.de | Smartphones
Die Specs habe ich von hier https://plus.google.com/110694450299661318989/posts/RSvJQoLXMEc 
Kommt von Androidandme
Hier steht auch interessantes Zeug dazu http://androidandme.com/2013/07/opinions/4-reasons-why-the-moto-x-will-live-up-to-the-hype/, so soll die Aufteilung der Cores deutlich anders sein als bei anderen.

Das HTC ONE S bekommt keine Updates mehr.


Aktueller Trend: Mini Modelle der großen Brüder

Das sieht schlimm aus Moto X : Quelques unes de ses couleurs révélées Coques-couleur-Moto-X


----------



## Dellwin (4. Juli 2013)

Das sieht echt schlimm aus!


----------



## Klartext (4. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich froh, dass ich ein N4 mit einer DBrand Folie hab 

Das sieht echt komisch aus


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juli 2013)

Das grün sieht schon Porno aus


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Juli 2013)

> Handy rooten, und eine vernünftige Firewall (z.B. LBE-Guard) installieren ... damit kann man einzelnen Apps "unnötige" Rechte entziehen ... oder wozu soll irgendein Jump N Run-Spielchen das Recht haben ins Inet zu gehen, auf Kontakte zuzugreifen, oder meine Position per GPS zu bestimmen !!


Ist da was dran oder ist das Müll?
Und ist das hier nur Panikmache: Android-Desaster: Zero-Day-Exploit in 900 Millionen Smartphones und Tablets entdeckt - News - CHIP Online ?


----------



## Leandros (4. Juli 2013)

Also das Recht ins Internet zu gehen ist in 80% der Fälle für Werbung benötigt. Kontakte und GPS ist bullshit. Telefonstatus ist oft dazu benötigt um das Spiel / Musik bei einem Anruf zu Stoppen.

Ja, es ist Panik Mache. Lade dir Apps nur aus dem Play Store und alles ist tutti. In meinen Augen ist das nichtmal eine wirkliche Lücke. Und unbekannt ist die Technik auch nicht, mir ist diese "Lücke" z.B seit über 2 Jahren bewusst, weil man oft davon gebrauch macht als Modder oder ähnliches. Ohne diese Lücke gäbe es ca. 100% der ersten ROMs nicht und Android könnte nicht gemoddet werden.


Die ganze Security ******** ist nur Panik Mache, um ihre scheiss "Security" Suiten zu verkaufen. Ich bekomme so langsam die Krise mit dem scheiss.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Juli 2013)

Okay, danke für die Info 
Nur meine Frage ist nicht richtig beantwortet, braucht man denn so eine Firewall?
Und ich kann doch auch gefahrlos Apps aus dem Samsung Appstore laden, oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juli 2013)

Internet für Highscores, update-suche etc.
Kontakte für Highscores/play with friends. 
GPS? Hat noch keine App die ich installiert habe erfordert außer eine wo es sinn macht


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juli 2013)

> Lade dir Apps nur aus dem Play Store und alles ist tutti.


Amazon App Store sollte doch auch keine Gefahr sein?

Und wie bekommt jetzt LBE unter 4.2.2 ans laufen?


----------



## JackOnell (4. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute
Ich habe ja das s3 mini auf aktuellem Stand. 
Weiß jemand warum immer die Google Chrome app aus der unteren leiste immer mal wieder verschwunden ist


----------



## Leandros (4. Juli 2013)

Samsung App Store und Amazon App Store sind genauso sicher.



> Kontakte für Highscores/play with friends.



Stimmt, ja, macht auch Sinn.




> Internet für Highscores, update-suche etc.



Update suche machte der Play Store, da brauchts kein Internet für. Highscores, solange Google Play Games Service genutzt wird, benötigen auch keine Internet Permission.


LBE? Am besten gar nicht, zerstört mehr als das es hilft.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Juli 2013)

Okay, dann bin ich beruhigt 
Ich hab auch noch nen Bug in touchwiz:
Wenn ich in meinen Spiele Ordner das Spiel "Head Soccer" einfüge, verschwindet es nach jedem Neustart. 
Wenn ich es dann neu in den Ordner ziehe, ist es zweimal da. Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> LBE? Am besten gar nicht, zerstört mehr als das es hilft.


 Gibt es dann irgendwas anderes, das diese Aufgabe kann und nicht einen Haufen Berechtigung will?


----------



## Leandros (4. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es dann irgendwas anderes, das diese Aufgabe kann und nicht einen Haufen Berechtigung will?



AOKP hat z.B ein Permission manager built-in.
CM mitlerweile auch, sogar noch etwas more advanced.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Wo finde ich den?


----------



## Leandros (5. Juli 2013)

In welcher ROM?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

AOKP, immer noch die Version die ich im Thread genannt habe. Muss also nicht die neuste srin


----------



## Leandros (5. Juli 2013)

Settings runter scrollen bis System und da dann den Punkt Permissions auswählen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Den Punkt gibt es hier nicht


----------



## Leandros (5. Juli 2013)

Dann solltest du mal updaten.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Sollte ich machen. 
Aber weil ich mal Lust zu hatte habe ich mir MIUI installiert, aber die will nicht laufen der Playstore schmiert ab und der Browser will sich erst gar nicht öffnen. Passiert halt wenn man nicht die richtigen gapps installiert.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Juli 2013)

Bei MIUI musst du oft erst einmal durchbooten lassen und dann erst die GApps flashen. Hast du das bedacht?


----------



## Leandros (5. Juli 2013)

MIUI ist halt ********.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Bei MIUI musst du oft erst einmal durchbooten lassen und dann erst die GApps flashen. Hast du das bedacht?


 Nein, aber mit anderen gapps hat es funktioniert.
Aber Miui ist verdammt weit weg von Stock Android.
Und irgendwie scheint der Home Button nicht zu funktionieren, immer alles über zurück zu schließen ist nervig.



Leandros schrieb:


> MIUI ist halt ********.


 Wie ich solche nicht sagenden Aussagen ohne weitere Begründungen/Ausführungen hasse.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, aber mit anderen gapps hat es funktioniert.
> Aber Miui ist verdammt weit weg von Stock Android.
> Und irgendwie scheint der Home Button nicht zu funktionieren, immer alles über zurück zu schließen ist nervig.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du Probleme mit Miui hast, schreib mir ne pn dann schick ich dir mein Teamspeak. Helfe dir bei Miui. 
Wenn man alles richtig macht läuft Miui sehr gut.


----------



## Leandros (5. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie ich solche nicht sagenden Aussagen ohne weitere Begründungen/Ausführungen hasse.


 
Durchsuch den Thread. Habe ich schon gefühlte 100 mal geschrieben.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Ich habe nur gefunden das du es schlecht findest das es nicht Open Source ist.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Juli 2013)

Ok es ist nicht nur der Browser der unten verschwindet jetzt ist auch WhatsApp weg 
Voll nervig


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Juli 2013)

Habe gerade diesen Wert mit meinem S3 geschafft, finde ihn sehr hoch, habe auf die Schnelle bei Google keinen höheren gefunden (habe natürlich nur nach Werten des S3 gesucht).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Device: S3 (kein LTE) @Stock


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Juli 2013)

Quadrant ist mal sowas von null aussagekräftig


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Juli 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Quadrant ist mal sowas von null aussagekräftig


 
Dürfte man fragen warum?
Und welcher Benchmark ist besser?


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Juli 2013)

Antutu ist besser


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dürfte man fragen warum?
> Und welcher Benchmark ist besser?



Weils n synthetischer Bench ist. Ich hab mit meinem HTC Sensation auch schon 12500 geschafft. Ist mein altes Sensation jetzt doppelt so schnell wie dein S3? 

Ja, Antutu ist besser, aber auch noch nicht gut. Wenn es dir wirklich um die reine Alltagsgeschwindigkeit geht, dann gilt auch beim Smartphone, nicht nur beim PC, dass der Speicher bremst. Also teste mal "AndroBench", der testet Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit. Das ist für mich der einzige Bench, der aussagekräftig ist, wobei man da auch nicht ein Nexus mit einem HTC One vergleichen kann. Sense-ROMs sind immer langsamer, das ist normal. Ist aber nicht auf schlechte Optimierung, sondern einfach auf die deutlich größere Datenmenge zurückzuführen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Abufaso (6. Juli 2013)

Eure Meinung zum Sony Xperia S? Ein Kumpel möchte sich das zulegen. Oder lieber das One S?


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Juli 2013)

Sind die Werte so in Ordnung? 
AnTuTu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Androbench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _VFB_ (6. Juli 2013)

Was ist den eine gute App um Pdfs anzuschauen? Am besten kostenlos.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2013)

Ist das jetzt so schwer "PDF" im Appstore einzugeben?


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Juli 2013)

Hallöchen, ich hatte ja mal das Problem, dass meine Anlage das Handy nicht lesen konnte. 
Ein Bekannter meinte jetzt, dass die Anlage wahrscheinlich nur FAT32 kann. 
Gibt es da Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Juli 2013)

Die Micro-SD im Handy auf FAT32 umformatieren? Ich glaube kaum das du en schaffst der Anlage beizubringen, ein anderes Dateisystem lesen zu können!


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Juli 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Die Micro-SD im Handy auf FAT32 umformatieren? Ich glaube kaum das du en schaffst der Anlage beizubringen, ein anderes Dateisystem lesen zu können!


 
Nimmt das Handy denn FAT32?


----------



## Der Maniac (7. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was für ein Handy du hast, aber es spricht wenig dagegen... Und außerdem: Daten von der Micro-SD runterkopieren -> umformatieren, -> Daten wieder rauf sollte nicht so viel Arbeit machen... Von daher: ausprobieren!


----------



## Abufaso (7. Juli 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Eure Meinung zum Sony Xperia S? Ein Kumpel möchte sich das zulegen.. Oder lieber das One S?



Irgendwelche Meinungen?


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Juli 2013)

HTC One S bekommt keine updates mehr habe ich irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2013)

Dann lieber das
Samsung Galaxy Nexus i9250 16GB silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MisterLaggy (7. Juli 2013)

Es gibt ne Aktion mit Unterschriften etc, damit das One S noch ein Update bekommt.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Juli 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Aktion mit Unterschriften etc, damit das One S noch ein Update bekommt.


 
Hat die ne Chance auf Erfolg?
Was ist die aktuelle Version? 4.1?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2013)

Haben die nie....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Juli 2013)

Jep, das One S hat momentan 4.1. Problem, dass es keine Updates gibt, ist, dass Qualcomm Android 4.2 nicht auf den S3-SoCs supportet. Gibt also keine Treiber. Das One S hat zwar einen S4, aber das One S C2 hat noch einen S3. Und da HTC beide unter exakt gleichem Namen verkauft hat, wissen 95% der Käufer jetzt nichtmal, ob sie einen S3 oder einen S4 in ihrem One S haben. Und HTC kann sich jetzt nicht erlauben nur die eine Hälfte der Geräte mit einem Update zu versorgen. Deshalb...
1. ...wird es garantiert kein Update auf 4.2 für's One geben.
2. ...wird die Unterschriftensammlung auch nichts bringen.
3. ...wärest du mit dem Xperia S, wenn die Updates wichtig sind, besser beraten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2013)

Wenn er wert auf Updates legt nimmt er das verlinkte Nexus, alles andere mit Herstelleroberfläche kannst in die Tonne treten egal von welchen Hersteller.


----------



## Leandros (7. Juli 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Jep, das One S hat momentan 4.1. Problem, dass es keine Updates gibt, ist, dass Qualcomm Android 4.2 nicht auf den S3-SoCs supportet.


 
Eigentlich ne Schwachsinns Begründung, denn zwischen 4.1 und 4.2 hat sich nicht großartig was verändert und Treiber müssen, solange nicht die Grafikengine rewritten ist (wie in Project Butter, was aber schon in 4.1 begann), nicht angepasst werden, sondern können 1:1 übernommen werden. Die wollen einfach nur die Verkäufe der neuen Geräte pushen, nichts anderes.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juli 2013)

Betrifft das nur das One s oder auch das ganz neue One? Hab hier zur Zeit 4.1.2 drauf


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Juli 2013)

Nee, das One hat den nagelneuen SD600. Der hält noch einige Zeit. 

@Leandros: Ich hab nur gesagt, dass das die Begründung ist, nicht, dass es eine gute Begründung ist. Mein Sensation ist auch nie über Android 4.0.3 gekommen. Trotzdem rennt bei uns CM10.1 4.2.2 stable.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2013)

Was soll dieser Mist den Samsung da fabriziert eigentlich? 
Mit geht es um diese Aktion/Sache http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/05/arts/music/jay-z-is-watching-and-he-knows-your-friends.html?_r=1&
Und dabei hierum


> When installed, it demanded a working log in to Facebook or Twitter and permission to post on the account. [...]
> “Unlocking” the lyrics required a post on Facebook or Twitter. I used Twitter, where hitting the “Tweet” button brought up a canned message: “I just unlocked a new lyric ‘Crown’ in the JAY Z Magna Carta app. See them first. http://smsng.us/MCHG2 #MagnaCarta.” The message could be altered, but something had to be sent.


Dazu hat sie Berechtigung die sie wirklich nicht braucht.

So langsam bauen mir fast alle Hersteller zu viel Mist mit ihren eignen Apps.


----------



## OpaKnoppi (7. Juli 2013)

Ich weis leider nicht wo ich diese frage hinschreiben soll aber vll könnt ihr mir sie ja  beantworten??

Ist es möglich whatsapp mit einer google play geschenkkarte zu bezahlen oder nicht weil ich habe leider keine kreditkarte und auch kein paypal    oder kann man mit dem callya vertrag smart fun 10 von vodafone whatsapp bezahlen??


Vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## Leandros (7. Juli 2013)

Mit einer Google Play Geschenkkarte kannst du WhatsApp bezahlen.


----------



## Broow (7. Juli 2013)

Frage in die Runde: Zockt hier jemand Ingress?


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Juli 2013)

OpaKnoppi schrieb:


> Ich weis leider nicht wo ich diese frage hinschreiben soll aber vll könnt ihr mir sie ja  beantworten??
> 
> Ist es möglich whatsapp mit einer google play geschenkkarte zu bezahlen oder nicht weil ich habe leider keine kreditkarte und auch kein paypal    oder kann man mit dem callya vertrag smart fun 10 von vodafone whatsapp bezahlen??
> 
> ...


 
Guck dir mal die mywirecard an. Ist echt gut 

Hat schon wer das Padfone Infinity??


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Juli 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Hat schon wer das Padfone Infinity??


 
Ich dachte, das gibt's noch nichtig Handel?


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Juli 2013)

Bei uns noch nicht. aber viele importieren aus Italien und Taiwan.


----------



## Leandros (7. Juli 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: Zockt hier jemand Ingress?


 
Ich hab Ingress seit anfang der Beta, aber nie wirklich gespielt, weil in meinem Dorf nichts los ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Juli 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: Zockt hier jemand Ingress?


 
Ich hab eben angefangen, hast mich Neugierig gemacht 
Naja, mal gucken wie es in der Schule so abgeht, hier im Dorf is nix


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: Zockt hier jemand Ingress?


 
Was ist denn das?


----------



## Poempel (7. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab eben angefangen, hast mich Neugierig gemacht
> Naja, mal gucken wie es in der Schule so abgeht, hier im Dorf is nix


 
Genau das gleiche bei mir.

Edit: 





Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das?


 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ingress


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

Poempel schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche bei mir.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Let me google that for you


 
Danke.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Juli 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: Zockt hier jemand Ingress?


 
JA, hier! Lvl. 7 Frosch aus Oldenburg/NDS!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Juli 2013)

Was ist eig euer Browser den ihr im Dailyuse habt? Bei mir ist es Chrome, Firefox nutze ich für flash und downloads. Mich würde mal die Nutzungsverteilung unter uns/euch interessieren.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Juli 2013)

Next Browser!


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2013)

Chrome, habe den Next Browser auch mal ne Zeit lang getestet, bin aber nicht mit  warm geworden. Ich brauche einfach den Sync zwischen meinen 4 Rechnern und Tablet + Smartphone.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2013)

MIUI fliegt wieder runter, sofern ich eine aktuelle AOKP oder CM ROM finde.
Passt mir nicht so gut wie die Stock ROMs.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte MIUI erst gar nicht draufgemacht


----------



## Abufaso (8. Juli 2013)

Dolphin ist es bei mir


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2013)

Next Browser


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Juli 2013)

Ich benutze den Stock Browser.


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich hätte MIUI erst gar nicht draufgemacht


 
Habe ich ihm auch gesagt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> MIUI fliegt wieder runter, sofern ich eine aktuelle AOKP oder CM ROM finde.
> Passt mir nicht so gut wie die Stock ROMs.


 
Du hattest CyanogenMod mal drauf und bist gewechselt? Mutig, von der besten Rom wegzuwechseln.


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Du hattest CyanogenMod mal drauf und bist gewechselt? Mutig, von der besten Rom wegzuwechseln.


 
Er hatte AOKP, aber stimmt schon, mutig von der besten ROM wegzuwechseln.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Habe ich ihm auch gesagt.


 Ich wusste, dass du meinen Beitrag liken wirst


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Er hatte AOKP, aber stimmt schon, mutig von der besten ROM wegzuwechseln.



Naja AOKP hatte ich vor CM, aber aufm Find 5 läuft die noch nicht rund. Mal nochmal schaun wenn die ersten stables draußen sind.

Sind imo eh auf einem Level die Roms.


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Naja AOKP hatte ich vor CM, aber aufm Find 5 läuft die noch nicht rund. Mal nochmal schaun wenn die ersten stables draußen sind.
> 
> Sind imo eh auf einem Level die Roms.


 
Das Find 5 ist halt etwas besonderes, glaube das wir aktuell dafür keinen wirklichen festen und guten Maintainer haben. Wird wahrscheinlich von einem drittentwickler maintained, damit haben wir nichts am Hut.

Nein, CM mag in manchen belangen etwas mehr polished wirken, allerdings ist es das nicht und AOKP ist in vielen Features meilenweit vorraus.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Er hatte AOKP, aber stimmt schon, mutig von der besten ROM wegzuwechseln.


Ich wollte AOKP eigentlich nur updaten.
Bin nur vorher über MIUI gestolpert und wollte mal reinschauen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Find 5 ist halt etwas besonderes, glaube das wir aktuell dafür keinen wirklichen festen und guten Maintainer haben. Wird wahrscheinlich von einem drittentwickler maintained, damit haben wir nichts am Hut.
> 
> Nein, CM mag in manchen belangen etwas mehr polished wirken, allerdings ist es das nicht und AOKP ist in vielen Features meilenweit vorraus.



Ohh OK. Du scheinst da in der Materie zu sein, mit soviel background kann ich noch nicht dienen (Das Nexus läuft auf AOSP). Na dann werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nochmal AOKP testen.

Beim Find 5 braucht man halt noch nen passenden Kernel, da das Ding out-the-box leider echt Müll ist. Aber zum Glück sind wir ja keine Ottonormal-Nutzer .


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. Juli 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück sind wir ja keine Ottonormal-Nutzer .


 Ich hab in diesem Forum noch keinen Ottonormal Nutzer  gesehen.


----------



## Klartext (8. Juli 2013)

Habe AOKP mal vor einer Weile auf meinem N4 und SGS2 ausprobiert, das lief nie rund. Was die Stabilität angeht, war CM bei mir immer auf Platz 1..

Auf meinem N4 nutze ich im Moment Carbon und auf dem S2 ist CM. Wobei das ganze schon bestimmt ein halbes Jahr her ist, weiß nicht wie es heute aussieht


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2013)

Von diesen ganzen AOSP roms gefällt mir persönlich am besten SlimBean weil sie einfach sehr sehr schlank ist 
Problem ist nur auf dem Evo 3d haben alle Roms mit JB Datadrops was tierisch nervt...
Miui find ich auch sehr schick, die V5 hab ich letztens drauf gehabt. Leider basiert auch die auf JB
Am Ende lande ich wieder bei der Stocksense Rom und hau den NovaLauncher drauf und entferne die tausend unnötigen Apps 
Schade das die Hersteller wenn sie die Smartphones nicht mal 2 Jahre mit Updates versorgen wenigstens die Treiber und so freigeben damit die Devs damit richtig arbeiten können.
Naja mein nächstes wird sicher ein Nexus


----------



## Poempel (8. Juli 2013)

Bitte hier mal rein schauen. Brauche Hilfe


----------



## Timsu (8. Juli 2013)

Denkt ihr, dass Moto X bekommt einen SD-Card Slot?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2013)

Es ist kein Nexus und die Hülle ja eh abnehmbar. Also theoretisch(!) spricht nichts gegen wechselbaren Speicher und Akku.


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ohh OK. Du scheinst da in der Materie zu sein, mit soviel background kann ich noch nicht dienen (Das Nexus läuft auf AOSP). Na dann werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nochmal AOKP testen.



Naja, ich bin nebenbei an AOKP am mitarbeiten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2013)

Dann schau doch mal das AOKP beim Evo 3d richtig läuft.... 
Ich will ja nicht mal das das 3d-Zeugs funktioniert sondern nur das es stabil läuft und vor allem ohne Datadrops


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2013)

Kauf mir nen Evo 3D.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2013)

Wie lange brauchst du es


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kauf mir nen Evo 3D.


 Du kannst meins haben.  Irgendwann mal.

Aber mit leerem Akku und dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wie lange brauchst du es


 
Ich habe aktuell nicht viel Zeit, und schon lange nicht mehr mit HTC Geräten gearbeitet. Ein wenig länger würde ich also sagen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2013)

Naja wenn man für 20€ an so was kommt das würde ja vollkommen reichen zum Testen der Roms. 
Könnte optisch sogar noch bissl abgefuckter sein Hauptsache alles geht und man sieht alles auf dem Display
HTC EVO 3D, Glasbruch, funktioniert aber einwandfrei | eBay
Und wenn die Rom läuft kann man das Display reparieren und wieder verkaufen oder ich behalte es als Ersatz....
Aber das Prob ist das du Leandros so gut du auch sein magst nicht garantieren kannst das du es schaffst bist ja nicht der erste der es versucht.

Mein Evo ist mommentan noch schlimmer drann als das im Link, das liegt grad ohne verschraubt zu sein funktionierend vor mir und alles geht ohne Probs 
Dafür das die Smartys so empfindlich sein sollen hält mein Evo verdammt viel aus 
Darum bekommt es jetzt auch ne Sanierung mit neuer Frontrahmen,Akkudeckel und nach langem hin und her und gekämpfe auch ein neuen Digitizer+LCD (das ausbauen der beiden ist alles andere als leicht).
Achja, Tip von mir in YouTubevideos sieht das ausbauen der Displayeinheit immer leichter aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Aber das Prob ist das du Leandros so gut du auch sein magst nicht garantieren kannst das du es schaffst bist ja nicht der erste der es versucht.:


 
Kann ich nicht, werde ich nicht und habe ich auch nie. 

Zweite Regel, nach "Gebe niemals ETAs".


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2013)

Mal sehen. Eventuell schnapp ich irgendwo mal ein günstiges, dann melde ich mich. Das Prob ist das selbst so defekte Geräte bei eBay alles andere als günstig weg gehen


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Juli 2013)

Wo kann man in Paranoid Android die Navigation Bar ausblenden?


----------



## Leandros (9. Juli 2013)

In den Einstellungen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Juli 2013)

Schon, aber wo genau?


----------



## Klartext (9. Juli 2013)

1. Navbar Height auf 0 oder 
2. Expanded Desktop auf only Hide Navbar


----------



## Leandros (9. Juli 2013)

3. Pie Modus Aktivieren


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe dort nur die beiden Punkte gesehen. Ich komme mir grade ziemlich blöd vor


----------



## Klartext (9. Juli 2013)

Müsste unter den Hybrid Settings sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Juli 2013)

Danke  Stand bisschen auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oG0yZLEPN_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gegen Android traut sich MS wohl nicht.


----------



## Leandros (10. Juli 2013)

Kannst du allerdings auch auf Android anwenden, liegt da allerdings nicht an Android, sondern an der Skype App, da Microsoft zu blöd ist ein overlay einzubauen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Juli 2013)

Kann ich mit nem Root eigentlich ungefährlich die Google Apps entfernen (Google Play Music, Books etc.) oder bricht Android dann zusammen?
Und wenn das nicht geht, wie siehts mit den Samsung Apps aus?


----------



## Jahai (10. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kann ich mit nem Root eigentlich ungefährlich die Google Apps entfernen (Google Play Music, Books etc.) oder bricht Android dann zusammen?
> Und wenn das nicht geht, wie siehts mit den Samsung Apps aus?



Ich Denk das sollte möglich sein, CM wird ja auch ohne GApps geflasht und läuft stabil


----------



## Leandros (10. Juli 2013)

Die Google Apps kannst du einfach Deinstallieren.

Bei Samsung wäre ich vorsichtig, die meisten kann man aber genauso entfernen (benötigt allerdings root rechte).


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Juli 2013)

Okay, und wie mache ich das genau?
Finde im Anwendungsmanager nur den Punkt "Aktualisierungen deinstallieren"
Dann setzt er aber die Apps nur auf den Werkszustand zurück.


----------



## MisterLaggy (10. Juli 2013)

Mit Titanium Backup.


----------



## Gurkensalat (11. Juli 2013)

hey leute, ich möchte mir das htc one kaufen, bin aber wegen android noch etwas skeptisch. Ich benutze atm Windows Phone 7.8 und am PC Windows 8, habe meinen Kalender, Kontakte, Skydrive und Mail über ein live.com bzw outlook.com Konto (die ändern auch ständigden namen davon ) von Microsoft verwaltet. Weiss jemand, ob ich das Konto auf dem Handy einrichten kann, so dass er mir am Handy erstellte Termine am PC anzeigt und umgekehrt, die Kontakte übernimmt etc. ? Vielen Dank


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2013)

Ja, auch wenn es umständlicher ist als mit Google Diensten.


----------



## Gurkensalat (11. Juli 2013)

Ok Danke  ne gegen google hab ich iwie ne abneigung daher nutz ich ihre dienste bisher nicht


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2013)

Ist wie bei mir, ich habe eine Abneigung gegen Microsoft oder Apple. Ich nutze keine ihrer Produkte / Dienste.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Juli 2013)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> hey leute, ich möchte mir das htc one kaufen, bin aber wegen android noch etwas skeptisch. Ich benutze atm Windows Phone 7.8 und am PC Windows 8, habe meinen Kalender, Kontakte, Skydrive und Mail über ein live.com bzw outlook.com Konto (die ändern auch ständigden namen davon ) von Microsoft verwaltet. Weiss jemand, ob ich das Konto auf dem Handy einrichten kann, so dass er mir am Handy erstellte Termine am PC anzeigt und umgekehrt, die Kontakte übernimmt etc. ? Vielen Dank


 
Ich habe selber keine Erfahrung damit, aber hiermit sollte es auf jeden Fall funktionieren: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...lt#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5vdXRsb29rLlo3Il0.
Viel Spaß mit dem One.


----------



## Gurkensalat (14. Juli 2013)

Super Danke  Freu mich schon voll auf das Handy... und das ALU


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Juli 2013)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Super Danke  Freu mich schon voll auf das Handy... und das ALU


 
Oh ja..


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Juli 2013)

welches smartphone für  maximal 100€ ist empfehlenswert:

das sony xperia lito oder das samsung galaxy s5301 oder was anderes?

danke im vorraus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2013)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> welches smartphone für  maximal 100€ ist empfehlenswert:
> 
> das sony xperia lito oder das samsung galaxy s5301 oder was anderes?
> 
> danke im vorraus


 
Reicht 1 Thread nicht aus http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...navigation/284432-smartphone-unter-100-a.html


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. Juli 2013)

Hat jmd hier Erfahrung mit der APP "abalo"? Mit dieser APP soll man Geld verdienen, dadurch das man sich Werbung anschaut.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juli 2013)

Hatte ich mal installiert, aber sie setzt sich dauerhaft in die Leiste oben.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Juli 2013)

Es geht ja hin und her mit Betriebssystem, Hersteller-Software etc., aber ich glaube wir können uns einigen, dass das hier optisch die beste und ansprechendste Art ist, wie ein Smartphone-"Desktop" auszusehen hat.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juli 2013)

Eindeutig Ansichtssache


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juli 2013)

Der von Soldat0815 sieht deutlich besser aus, der Whoosa eher hässlich.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juli 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Eindeutig Ansichtssache


 
Nää, gefällt mir gar nicht. Sieht viel zu sehr nach A.T.U. aus.  Nicht stimmig irgendwie. Außerdem zeigt dein Handy zwei verschiedene Uhrzeiten an.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juli 2013)

Ok ich muss gestehen das ist nicht wirklich eine "Herstelleroberfläche" außer man hat ein Xiaomi 
Der Vorteil bei Miui man kann an der Oberfläche alles einzeln ändern wie es einen gefällt 
Echt sau geil  Das könnten mehrere Oberflächen in dieser Art machen 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Außerdem zeigt dein Handy  zwei verschiedene Uhrzeiten an.


 
Macht es nicht die kleine Uhrzeit neben dem Zahnrad zeigt nur wann das Widget die letzte Aktualisierung vollzogen hat.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juli 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Macht es nicht die kleine Uhrzeit neben dem Zahnrad zeigt nur wann das Widget die letzte Aktualisierung vollzogen hat.


 
Trotzdem hart verwirrend hey!11  Gleich untendurch!


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn man es weiß macht es einen nichts
Aber wie gesagt alles eine Frage des eigenen Geschmack

Gute N8.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juli 2013)

Schon wieder falsche Uhrzeit, da muss was kaputt sein. 

So gefällt's mir aber schon einen Tick besser - muss allerdings immer noch sagen, a) der große Abstand zwischen oberer Icon-Reihe und Widget wirkt seltsam, b) das Widget gefällt mir optisch nicht 100%ig, zu unruhiges Design, und c) ist mir das alles zu dunkel, ich möchte einen freundlichen, hellen Hintergrund, ich möchte mich freuen wenn ich aufs Handy gucke.


----------



## Leandros (16. Juli 2013)

Ich find beide Hässlich ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich find beide Hässlich ...


 
Dito. Sense geht gar nicht, und Miui auch nicht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Juli 2013)

Seht ihr, ansichtssache. Ich hab mich schon oft drangewagt, optisch irgendwas aus einer AOSP-ROM zu machen, was mir gefällt. Ich hab es in den zwei Jahren, in denen ich mein Sensation habe, nicht hinbekommen. Ich hab Icons erstellt, Wallpaper erstellt, Designs vorgezeichnet, mir Homescreens auf Mycolorscreen.com angesehen und trotzdem finde ich nichts, was in meinen Augen so schön ist wie Sense und dazu auch noch von Haus aus so funktionell. Oder um es kurz zu sagen: Wenn HTC den Bach runter geht, hoffe ich, dass sie die Rechte an Sense verkaufen. Und eure beiden Homescreens finde ich potthässlich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juli 2013)

Sense und Miui sind wie Windows XP, bunt und knallig, kein hauch von Eleganz. Mag damals schön gewesen sein weil es vorher nur grau und langweilig war, aber modern ist beides nicht  
Ich mein wie kann man diesen schwarzen Dock-Balken von Sense schön finden? Auf dem Screenshot sieht man wie der überhaupt nicht ins Bild passt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt doch alle keinen Geschmack:p
Ich versteh jeden dem mein Desptop nicht gefällt weil das muss es auch nicht ist ja auch meiner
Aber eins muss ich Korrigieren Miui ist nicht bunt es ist so wie du es dir einrichtest
Der dockbalken/die statusleiste von sense stört mich auch finde die durchsichtig schöner.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Juli 2013)

Sense ist genauso wenig bunt. Kann sein, dass der Standardwallpaper bis Sense 3.6 nicht so berauschend war (auch wenn ich ihn selber oft nutze), Bunt ist Sense auf keinen Fall. Mein Lockscreen zum Beispiel (Sense 3.6) besteht eigentlich fast nur aus Grautönen. Das Einzige, was da Farbe aufweist ist die grüne (hoffentlich grüne  ) Akkuanzeige und das kleine dunkle Blau in der Kameraverknüpfung. Und die Icons der anderen Apps sind im Vergleich zu MIUI, Touchwiz etc. auch nicht wirklich mit Farbe überschüttet.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juli 2013)

Ist ja schlimm was ihr für überladene Homescreens habt ^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juli 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ist ja schlimm was ihr für überladene Homescreens habt ^^


 
Wie heißt das Uhren-widget? 
Gefällt mir gut der Screen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Juli 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.devmil.minimaltext&hl=de


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser neue Playstore


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2013)

Kam mir das letztes Wochenende nur so vor oder ist das Google Navi mit dem Maps Update auf "google now Optik" endgültig zum CPU- und Akku-Schänder verkommen?


----------



## jamie (16. Juli 2013)

@Turbosnake: Da gibt's Abhilfe. Habe einen gemoddeten alten Playstore drauf. Man muss halt nur vorher das Handy rooten und dann geht das mit einem Installer. Der hat verschiedene Versionen drin, weiß nur grad nicht mehr, wie der heißt...


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So schaut meiner aus. 
Hab gelesen dass man mit dem Nova Launcher die statusbar transparent machen kann (wie beim S4), geht das auch mit Apex oder muss ich da garnicht erst suchen?


----------



## JC88 (16. Juli 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ist ja schlimm was ihr für überladene Homescreens habt ^^


 
Ist ja ganz cool die Idee mit dem Text anstatt Zahlen, aber was steht da um 23:55?
Da ist dann der Homescreen schon wieder mehrzeilig vollgeschrieben oder was? 

EDIT:
Hier mal meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juli 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ist ja schlimm was ihr für überladene Homescreens habt ^^


 
Da es bei Miui kein Appdrawer gibt muss alles irgendwo hin aber ich hab auch nur den einen Screen  
Hab ne zeit lang beim apex launcher garnix gehabt außer die dockleiste ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juli 2013)

@JC88: Was für Widgets etc. sind das? Also, wie haste des so gestaltet?


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Juli 2013)

So sieht meiner aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juli 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ist ja ganz cool die Idee mit dem Text anstatt Zahlen, aber was steht da um 23:55?
> Da ist dann der Homescreen schon wieder mehrzeilig vollgeschrieben oder was?



Ab 13 Uhr gehts wieder bei eins los, also über zwölf kommt nicht vor


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juli 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ab 13 Uhr gehts wieder bei eins los, also über zwölf kommt nicht vor


 
Man kann auch ein 24h Layout einstellen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juli 2013)

So sieht meiner aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Man kann auch ein 24h Layout einstellen


 
Theoretisch könnte ich das  Aber dann kommt genau das Problem, dass "lange" Uhrzeiten den ganzen Screen versperren


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juli 2013)

Naja, das hält sich in Grenzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2013)

Warum brauchen eigentlich immer alle die Uhrzeit in riesig groß und das Wetter auf dem Homescreen?
Die Zeit steht schließlich auch in der Statusleiste(und auf der guten alten Automatikuhr, der geht wenigstens nie der Saft aus) und das aktuelle Wetter sieht man im Fenster.

Die "große" Uhr hab ich nur im Lockscreen und das Wetter erst auf einer der folgenden Seiten. Den Homescreen brauch ich für Kalender und Emails.


----------



## JC88 (16. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @JC88: Was für Widgets etc. sind das? Also, wie haste des so gestaltet?


 
Das ist ein Live-Hintergrund. Gibt's als Free Version, oder wie ich es hab, als Pro Version wo man alles frei gestalten kann. 
Super Clock Wallpaper Pro


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juli 2013)

Gerade mal ein wichtiges Widget hinzugefügt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es eigentlich einen Musikplayer den man auch im Lockscreen steuern kann?
Oder geht das auch mit dem Standart Player und ich bin zu doof?


----------



## JC88 (16. Juli 2013)

Mit meinem HTC One gehts mitm Standard Player. Einstellen musst ich da nix.

Ging auch schon vorher aufm HTC Sensation.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juli 2013)

Kommen bei dir dann einfach so die Kontrollen oder musst du noch was drücken? 
Ich hab Touchwiz mit 4.1.2


----------



## JC88 (16. Juli 2013)

Nein, die Steuerung erscheint ohne weiteres zutun auf dem Lockscreen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juli 2013)

Dann ist das von Sense. 
Hoffentlich gibt es sowas, ist ziemlich nervig immer Entsperren zu müssen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Juli 2013)

@foxi: winamp kann das zum Beispiel...


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juli 2013)

Hat winamp auch ne Funktion zum nach Ordnern abzuspielen?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Juli 2013)

Ja, hab Ich aber noch nie genutzt...


----------



## JPW (17. Juli 2013)

Am besten ist und bleibt Poweramp. 
Ordner und alle Funktionen die man braucht. U. A. auch Lock screen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Juli 2013)

Der neue Store gefällt mir.

Sind die Karten fürn Store schon erhältlich?

Edit: Haja... Das Einlösen von Geschenkkarten und Gutscheincodes ist in Ihrem Land nicht möglich.


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. Juli 2013)

Bei uns (Hessen) gibt es die schon zu Kaufen.


----------



## Klartext (17. Juli 2013)

Örtlicher MediaMarkt und Penny/Rewe haben noch keine. Hessen, Kreis Marburg


----------



## RainbowCrash (17. Juli 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Am besten ist und bleibt Poweramp.
> Ordner und alle Funktionen die man braucht. U. A. auch Lock screen.


 
+1. 

Wobei ich sagen muss das ich mit dem neuen Walkman so zurfrieden bin das ich auch auf Poweramp verzichte.


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Juli 2013)

Trotz ausgewählten Ordnern findet Poweramp keine Musik auf meinem Gerät


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Juli 2013)

Welches Format?
Bei mir geht es 
Aber leider muss man es nach 2 Wochen kaufen :/
Oder geht das auch ohne Play Store Guthaben?


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Juli 2013)

Flac und MP3 Der Walkman spielt die ganz normal ab...


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Juli 2013)

Komisch...
Bei mir gehen MP3s.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Juli 2013)

Starte mal das Handy komplett neu, ist oft ein Problem mit den Musik-Bibliotheken.


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Juli 2013)

Das hab ich schon mehrmals gemacht. Ich bleib einfach beim Walkman, so schlecht ist er gar nicht


----------



## JPW (17. Juli 2013)

Flac und mp3 läuft bei mir. 
Stell in den Optionen die zu durchsuchenen Ordner ein und lass die Aktualisierung durchlaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

Das sieht sehr kompliziert aus http://marakana.com/s/post/1057/MarakanaAndroidServicesBlackMagic.pdf
Sieht nach viel Aufwand aus, wenn man bestimmte Sachen machen will.


----------



## Leandros (19. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr kompliziert aus http://marakana.com/s/post/1057/MarakanaAndroidServicesBlackMagic.pdf
> Sieht nach viel Aufwand aus, wenn man bestimmte Sachen machen will.


 
Nö, ist es aber nicht wirklich.

Viel schwieriger ist es, deinen Code durch deren Gerrit zu bekommen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Juli 2013)

Kann ich mit meinem Handy eigentlich irgendwie die exakte Temperatur an meinem Standort ablesen (also mit nem Sensor oder so..)?
Also nicht übers Internet 
Hab ein S3.


----------



## JPW (20. Juli 2013)

Es gibt einen Temperatur Sensor. 
Allerdings misst der nur die Temperatur am Akku, die stark von der Außentemperatur abweichen kann.


----------



## Timsu (20. Juli 2013)

Oder du schließt einen extra Sensor an.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Juli 2013)

Extra ist mir zu aufwendig. 
Gibt es denn auch ohne so einen Sensor eine Möglichkeit die exakte Temperatur anzuzeigen?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2013)

Ein entsprechender Sensor existiert nicht, also gibt es auch keine Möglichkeit die Temperatur zu messen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Juli 2013)

Gibts da auch keinen exakten Dienst aus dem Internet?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2013)

Oben schreibst du doch dass du die Infos nicht über das Internet willst.

Wenn du wissen willst wie warm es wirklich da ist wo du gerade bist dann brauchst du nunmal einen Temperatursensor. Wenn du wissen willst wie warm es an der nächstgelegenen Wetterstation ist dann kannst du wetter.com o.Ä. nutzen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Oben schreibst du doch dass du die Infos nicht über das Internet willst.
> 
> Wenn du wissen willst wie warm es wirklich da ist wo du gerade bist dann brauchst du nunmal einen Temperatursensor. Wenn du wissen willst wie warm es an der nächstgelegenen Wetterstation ist dann kannst du wetter.com o.Ä. nutzen.


 
Jetzt habe ich erkannt, dass es mit nem lokalem Sensor nicht geht 
Also hat sich das erledigt 
Wenn ich nämlich tierisch am schwitzen bin und dann der Wetterbericht meint, es sind 20 Grad, kann ich das nicht glauben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juli 2013)

An die Nova (Prime) User unter euch, gibt es ein weg mehr Scrolleffekte zu installieren? Ich habe mich so langsam an allen satt gesehen, hätte gern mehr Auswahl


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2013)

Nein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juli 2013)

Für eine so relativ teure app könnte man das aber erwarten. Generell bin ich mit dem Support irgendwie nicht so zufrieden, auf der Homepage ist ein Voting für die Kompatibilität zu den Transparenten Elementen (Softkeys, Noti-Bar) für Sony Xperia Z und mehr als doppelt so viele Votes wie alles andere was sich die User so wünschen. Noch keine Info von den Nova Leuten ob sie es ermöglichen oder nicht, nervt schon!


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2013)

Warum kann man das erwarten? Steht halt nicht jeder auf kindische Animation. 
Ich bin mit der Standard vollends zufrieden. 

Probier einfach mal Action Launcher aus, der ist meiner Meinung nach eh um Längen besser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juli 2013)

Nein Nova mag ich schon. 

Was ist an einer Animation Kindisch? Es ist einfach gut fürs Auge, macht den Betrieb auch gefühlt flüssiger (dafür sind Animation ja da).


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Juli 2013)

Inzwischen bin auch ich Besitzer eines Android Smartphones. 
Was einige apps da ganz dreist an Berechtigungen verlangen...
Das muss ich natürlich ändern.

Gerootet ist es schon, custom rom hab ich aber keine drauf. (und es erstmal auch nicht vor)

Bisher hab ich nichts gefunden, womit die app Berechtigungen ohne custom rom ordentlich einschränken kann. (Bis auf das, was die apps neu installiert und dabei den Quellcode verändert)

Kennt ihr da was nützliches?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juli 2013)

LBE Privacy Guard.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> LBE Privacy Guard.


 Geht ab 4.1 leider nicht mehr.
Aber ich konnte gerade eben doch noch eine übersetzte Vesion des Nachfolgers LBE Security Master finden.


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2013)

CM oder AOKP mit "privacy protection". 
Allerdings schützt das deine privacy auch nicht. Genau so wie Apps rechte entziehen (was sie in 90% der Fällen nur beschädigt).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juli 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Geht ab 4.1 leider nicht mehr.
> Aber ich konnte gerade eben doch noch eine übersetzte Vesion des Nachfolgers LBE Security Master finden.


 
Mein S3 hat LBE auch und das mit miui v5 4.1.1


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2013)

Auf meinem DHD mit Custom 4.2 ROM ging es ebenfalls.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> CM oder AOKP mit "privacy protection".
> Allerdings schützt das deine privacy auch nicht. Genau so wie Apps rechte entziehen (was sie in 90% der Fällen nur beschädigt).


 
Endlich mal einer der das sagt was ich mir jedesmal denke wenn jemand sowas fragt. 

Dieses ganze "Mimimi die App brauch ja Berechtigungen, oh weia!" Gebrabbel finde ich wirklich schlimm. Fast jede Berechtigung hat auch einen Sinn, wenn ihr diese blockt, zerschießt ihr wahrscheinlich die App. Da muss ich sagen finde ich iOS besser, da wird erst gar nicht gezeigt was die App für Berechtigungen brauch, erspart das rumgeheule!  
Oder  es müssten die Programmierer mal die Berechtigungen auflisten für was welche dienen, Leandros ist da glaube ich auch ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2013)

Servus Leute, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Würde mir (Raum München) jemand für 2 Wochen ein halbwegs anständiges Android-Smartphone ausleihen? 
Meins muss leider in die Reparatur, und ganz ohne geht halt einfach nicht.. 
Ich bürge mit meinem Namen für reibungslosen Ablauf (siehe Marktplatz-Historie), und derjenige würde selbstverständlich bei Übergabe auch ein anständiges Dankeschön (Tipp: Biergarten) erhalten! 
Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der das sagt was ich mir jedesmal denke wenn jemand sowas fragt.
> 
> Dieses ganze "Mimimi die App brauch ja Berechtigungen, oh weia!" Gebrabbel finde ich wirklich schlimm. Fast jede Berechtigung hat auch einen Sinn, wenn ihr diese blockt, zerschießt ihr wahrscheinlich die App. Da muss ich sagen finde ich iOS besser, da wird erst gar nicht gezeigt was die App für Berechtigungen brauch, erspart das rumgeheule!
> Oder  es müssten die Programmierer mal die Berechtigungen auflisten für was welche dienen, Leandros ist da glaube ich auch ein gutes Beispiel.


 
Blödsinn, ich nutze miui und auch lbe und keine app habe ich zerschossen! Viele Apps schränke ich ein und sie funktionieren fehlerfrei. Wer miui v5 nicht getestet und geprüft hat kann auch sich nicht dazu äußern.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juli 2013)

Es kommt halt immer auf die App an.
Bsp. 
Whatsapp hat ein haufen Berechtigungen und braucht sie auch.
Ein Spiel xy oder ein Livewallpaper braucht weder die Kontakte noch muss es meinen Standort kennen.
Auch da gibt es wieder Ausnahmen.
Man muss halt differenzieren.
Gerade die gratis Apps nehmen mehr als sie brauchen und wer das minimieren will muss halt auch mal 70cent zahlen womit aber viele wieder ein Problem mit haben weil es das ja auch gratis geht.
Der Aufschrei bei Whatsapp ist ein super bsp. Da hast gedacht das manche durch die extremen Kosten von 70cent im jahr ab sofort unter der Brücke leben müssten.


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. Juli 2013)

Wobei man sagen muss das wegen der 70cent bei Whatsapp viele sich nur wegen der Bezahlungsmethoden ärgerten. Ist aber ja mit den Geschenk Karten passė


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2013)

Es bringt euch trotzdem keine privacy eine app einzuschränken. Google schickt deinen Standort so oder so an die NSA. 

Aber mit privacy brauch ich hier nicht anfangen, ihr nutzt Windows und für euch sind vpn, ssl und PGP auch Fremdwörter.


----------



## Timsu (22. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es durchaus richtig manchen Apps Permissions zu entziehen. Bei der Facebook APP oder einer vergleichbaren großen halte ich es auch für nicht wirklich sinnvoll, aber wenn man der Meinung ist, die Wallpaper-App mit 0 Bewertungen zu installieren, dann würde ich schon so wenig wie möglich Berechtigungen zulassen, nicht unbedingt der Privatsphäre, sondern eher der Sicherheit wegen.


Leandros schrieb:


> und für euch sind vpn, ssl und PGP auch Fremdwörter.


Nein 

OT: Kennt jemand ein Handy (nicht unbedingt Smartphone), welches per SMS seine GPS Position schickt (häufig finde mein Handy oder Diebstahlschutz genannt) und gebraucht weniger als 20-30€ kostet? Nur diese Funktion ist wichtig


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juli 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> aber wenn man der Meinung ist, die Wallpaper-App mit 0 Bewertungen zu installieren, dann würde ich schon so wenig wie möglich Berechtigungen zulassen, nicht unbedingt der Privatsphäre, sondern eher der Sicherheit wegen.


 
Der Sicherheit wegen wird so etwas gar nicht installiert.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Juli 2013)

Geht mit eigentlich sowieso nichts um dir NSA. Die kriegen meine Daten sowieso. 

Aber das irgendeine Wallpaper oder Taschenlampenapp meine Position oder Kontakte bekommt muss ja nicht sein. Schon aus Prinzip nicht. 

Dass Whatsapp oder so auf die Kontakte zugreifen muss ist ja verständlich. 
Wenn ich meine Kontakte mit facebook abgleichen will dass natürlich auch. 

Aber wenn ich das nicht abgleichen will, muss das die natürlich auch nicht und darf es bei mir deswegen auch nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Es bringt euch trotzdem keine privacy eine app einzuschränken. Google schickt deinen Standort so oder so an die NSA.
> 
> Aber mit privacy brauch ich hier nicht anfangen, ihr nutzt Windows und für euch sind vpn, ssl und PGP auch Fremdwörter.


 
Es ist aber auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn ein Spiel eine Berechtigungen hat: SMS lesen/senden, GPS Position bestimmen, Gespräche annehmen.
Sowas ist sch***. 
VPNetwork , SSL Verschlüsselung und co sind mir bekannt. Das der Mensch gläsern ist, ist nichts neues und leider kann man es nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Leandros (23. Juli 2013)

Gespräche annehmen? Dafür gibt es keine Berechtigung. 
Wird die Telefonstatus lesen Berechtigung sein, welche durchaus benötigt wird von einem Spiel.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gespräche annehmen? Dafür gibt es keine Berechtigung.
> Wird die Telefonstatus lesen Berechtigung sein, welche durchaus benötigt wird von einem Spiel.


 
Doch bei Miui, lbe gibt es diese Funktion.


----------



## Leandros (23. Juli 2013)

Nein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juli 2013)

Die Berechtigung heißt Anrufe tätigen oder beenden. 
Da ist nichts mit annehmen.
Und da der der lieber Leandros selber ein Dev ist und Apps usw. entwickelt/schreibt wird er schon wissen welche Rechte es genau gibt und welche nicht


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2013)

"Dev sein" kann jeder, das ist nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
Was jetzt nicht heißen soll dass Leandros im speziellen Quatsch erzählt, aber die Tatsache dass jemand schon mal ein Android Programm geschrieben hat (hey, das hab sogar ich schon gemacht) macht ihn nicht direkt zum Experten für alle Einzelheiten von Android.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juli 2013)

Da ich aber Miui auf meinem Evo drauf habe und nachgeschaut habe weiß ich das der Leandros in diesem Fall recht hat


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juli 2013)

Folgende recht habe ich drin:
1. Anrufüberwachung (Ein- und ausgehenden Anrufe überwachen,die Lautstärke anpassen,etc.)
2. Telefonat (Telefonanrufe tätigen, annehmen und beenden)
3. Telefonstatus
4. SMS senden (SMS direkt senden)

Das steht bei meine MIUI v5 3.7.19 (Android 4.1.1) bei LBE v3.3.1078 drin.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juli 2013)

Ok dann habens da was geändert bei LBE.

EDIT:
Wenn es diese Berechtigung wirklich gibt könnte jedes Androidphone mit ner einfachen App zu einem Abhörgerät umfunktioniert werden. 
Da ist alleine die Möglichkeit es so einfach zu machen extrem illegal. Also glaube ich nicht das es diese Berechtigung gibt sondern eher ein Fehler ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juli 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ok dann habens da was geändert bei LBE.
> 
> EDIT:
> Wenn es diese Berechtigung wirklich gibt könnte jedes Androidphone mit ner einfachen App zu einem Abhörgerät umfunktioniert werden.
> Da ist alleine die Möglichkeit es so einfach zu machen extrem illegal. Also glaube ich nicht das es diese Berechtigung gibt sondern eher ein Fehler ist.


 
Nein, denn dann müsste der Fehler schon sehr alt sein und das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Leandros (24. Juli 2013)

Du kannst keine Anrufe mit einer app annehmen. Ist nicht möglich mit der Android API. 

Es gibt 3 permissions die etwas mit telephony zu tun haben (und mir so aus dem Kopf einfallen):

CALL_PHONE
CALL_PREVILIGED
READ_PHONE_STATE
MODIFY_PHONE_STATE

Die erste berechtigt dazu, anrufe zu tätigen. Zu mehr nicht. 

Die zweite ist die selbe wie erste, nur das du noch z.B 911 anrufen darfst. 

Die dritte berechtigt dazu, den Status des Telefons zu lesen (eingehender Anruf, aktuell beim telefonieren und leider auch imei). Wird benötigt um z.B spiele / Musik bei anrufen zu pausieren. 

Due letzte, lässt dich Telefonate beenden. 

Keine davon berechtigt dich phone call anzunehmen, geschweige denn das es eine API dafür gibt. 
Man kann sie maximal über einen Trick annehmen, und zwar in dem man einen keycode zum annehmen sendet.


Edit: Zum nachlesen: http://developer.android.com/reference/android/Manifest.permission.html
Bestätigung das ich recht habe: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12805796/how-to-programmatically-answer-a-call-in-android-4-0-3


----------



## kaepernickus (24. Juli 2013)

Gibt es für den Event heute einen empfehlenswerten (mobilen) Liveticker?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. Juli 2013)

Heut issen Event?


----------



## kaepernickus (24. Juli 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Heut issen Event?


 
Klar doch.
Google hosting July 24th event with Android and Chrome boss Sundar Pichai | The Verge


----------



## Leandros (24. Juli 2013)

Das neue Nexus 7 wird vorgestellt, ist ja aber schon seit einer Woche bekannt.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Juli 2013)

Nexus 7 - gefällt mir.  Chromecast - gefällt mir.  Da braucht es eigentlich gar keinen Google TV.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Juli 2013)

Leandros, hast du infos zum AOKP Entwicklungsstand fürs Oppo? Gibt auf xda mittlerweile paar ableger. Die performen aber sehr schlecht.

Vill weist ja was.


----------



## MisterLaggy (24. Juli 2013)

gelöst.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Juli 2013)

Da Android 4.3 ja nun released ist habe ich eine kleine Frage bzgl. der Updates.
Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage ob Samsung das S3 jetzt auf 4.2 updatet oder direkt auf 4.3?

Btw muss ich als Android-Newbie (1 Monat ca. User ) sagen dass mir die Updatepolitik von Samsung ziemlich auf den Senkel geht.
Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne auf ne Custom Rom umsteigen, aber ich hab gelesen dass es da bei CM Probleme wegen der GPU gibt.
Und da CM, AOKP und Paranoid Android alle auf AOSP basieren, wird das wohl bei allen so sein :/
Mal sehen ob die Leute von CM das noch gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2013)

CM wird so lange Probleme haben, wie Samsung den Source code für die Gpu und CPU geheim hält (hat im übrigen nicht mit AOSP zu tun).
Ist allerdings trotzdem besser als TouchWiz 


Zum Find5: Wir haben immer noch kein maintainer


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Juli 2013)

Kann ich mir denn eine Alltagstaugliche Version von CM/AOKP flashen, und wenn ja, welche Android Version wäre das dann?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juli 2013)

Welche Hersteller geben denn den Source Code frei?
Sony soll das ja unterstützen seit kurzer Zeit und sonst noch einer?
Die Nexus Geräte sind da natürlich bei oder gibts da auch Probs?


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2013)

Keiner. War falsch ausgedrückt. Die blobs die zusammen mit AOSP funktionieren. 

(Kommt ja auch z.B von Qualcomm bei dem Nexus 4 oder nVidia beim Nexus 7. Samsung stellt allerdings die Exynos SoCs selber her)


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juli 2013)

Also kann man sagen das alle Geräte die mit Qualcomm und Nvidia SoCs raus kommen gut sind was Customs angeht, und alle anderen die was eigenes Herstellen eher schlecht wie zB. Samsung und Huawei usw.?


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2013)

Waren nur Beispiele. Eigentlich geben alle bis auf Samsung ihre blobs raus.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Juli 2013)

Gibt es denn Hinweise, ob das in Zukunft passieren wird? Und inwiefern sind dann die AOSP-Roms schlechter als bei anderen Herstellern?


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2013)

Da Samsung den compiled source code (aka blobs) für z.B Hardware Beschleunigung, Kamera, Bluetooth, etc raus gibt, werden genau diese Funktionen eingeschränkt sein. Da wir diese selber ohne Dokumentation entwickeln müssen. Nahezu unmöglich, allerdings gibt's einige die durchaus sehenswerte Ergebnisse geschaffen haben. 

Ich denke Samsung wird da nicht einlenken, die haben es nicht nötig. 
Alle anderen werden diese weiterhin freigeben, denke ich mal.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Da Samsung den compiled source code (aka blobs) für z.B Hardware Beschleunigung, Kamera, Bluetooth, etc raus gibt, werden genau diese Funktionen eingeschränkt sein. Da wir diese selber ohne Dokumentation entwickeln müssen. Nahezu unmöglich, allerdings gibt's einige die durchaus sehenswerte Ergebnisse geschaffen haben.
> 
> Ich denke Samsung wird da nicht einlenken, die haben es nicht nötig.
> Alle anderen werden diese weiterhin freigeben, denke ich mal.


 
Aber es gibt doch durchaus sehr gut laufende Roms für z.B das S1.
Das wird ja durch CM fast doppelt so schnell.
Ausserdem hab ich schon Videos vom S3 mit Android 4.2 gesehen (allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wie das aufs Gerät kam) in denen auch die Kamera z.B im Panorama Modus benutzt wurde.


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2013)

HaHa. S1 ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, denn dafür werden die Nexus S blobs genutzt.  

Das was ich oben schon gesagt habe, nochmal etwas ausführlicher:



> To all the people complaining about how OEMs haven't announced 4.3 updates for the devices:
> 
> * • OEMs do not get the Android source code directly from Google.
> * •*The SoC vendors are provided the code from Google, where they make a board support package (BSP) which contains drivers and optimisations etc.
> ...




Und so läuft es bei Sony ab: http://developer.sonymobile.com/201...process-and-its-improvements-for-android-4-3/

Schon mitbekommen? Permission manager ist nun auch in AOSP. Wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Juli 2013)

Okay, hab ich verstanden. 
Nur habe ich noch eine Frage, denn bei Wikipedia steht Folgendes: Am 20. Januar 2013 stellte das CyanogenMod-Team eine erste stabile M-Version auf Basis von Jelly Bean MR1 zur Verfügung. Zu den direkt unterstützten Geräten gehören unter anderem Google Nexus 4, 7 und 10,[...] und Galaxy S3.

Da steht also dass das S3 von Anfang an unterstützt wird.
Und da es in einer Stable Version unterstützt wird, sollte die ROM ja auch stabil laufen.

Und dann habe ich noch die Zeitschrift " Android User ", in der als Fazit über das S3 steht: "Auch wenn es aktuell noch keine Stable builds von CM10.1 für das S3 gibt, lohnt sich ein Blick auf die Nightly Builds."

Also sind die wohl einigermaßen Alltagstauglich. 
Was meinst du dazu?

EDIT: Hab gerade gesehen, dass es auch eine Monthly Build gibt, aber die ist mit "EXPERIMENTAL-i9300-MEMCPY" beschriftet, was bedeutet das "MEMCPY"?

EDIT2: Bin jetzt auch mal auf der AOKP Seite rumgedüst, da hat sich aber einer Mühe mit der History gemacht 
Spaß bei Seite, habe auch gesehen dass das S3 sogar ne aktuelle Monthly hat, die ja Stable sein soll, laut dem About Us.
Da kennst du dich doch bestimmt aus 
Habt ihr Rückmeldungen die ein Fehlerfreies Laufen mit der neusten Monthly Build bestätigen?

EDIT3: Hab meine Gedanken zu AOKP doch wieder verworfen, da ich bei mehreren Webseiten gelesen habe dass es eher für Fortgeschrittene ist und man als Neuling in der Custom ROM lieber CM nehmen sollte.
Allerdings liebe ich es mit Einstellungen rumzuspielen und da ist dann bei CM wahrscheinlich ziemlich flott Ende.
Was würdest/würdet du/ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Juli 2013)

Nen Nexus oder nen Sony


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2013)

HaHa. Custom ROMs für fortgeschrittene? Wo hast du den Stuss denn her? Ist ja großartig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> HaHa. Custom ROMs für fortgeschrittene? Wo hast du den Stuss denn her? Ist ja großartig.



Na dann ist ja gut 
Hab den Stuss von so ner Seite wo die beiden verglichen worden sind. 
Was würdest du mir denn empfehlen?
CM oder AOKP?

@Bioschnitzel: Nope, jetzt bleibt erstmal das S3.


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2013)

Musst du selber rausfinden. Was dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Klartext (27. Juli 2013)

Verstehe auch nicht, warum jeder immer Angst hat Nightlys zu flashen.. 

Hatte bei CM noch nie Probleme mit Nightlys, alle "stable" und alltagstauglich..


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Okay, dann lese ich mich nochmal durch ein paar Vergleiche und Tests/Reviews.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juli 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Verstehe auch nicht, warum jeder immer Angst hat Nightlys zu flashen..
> 
> Hatte bei CM noch nie Probleme mit Nightlys, alle "stable" und alltagstauglich..


 
Alltagstauglich war nicht eine Customrom für mein damaliges S2, einfach wegen der Blobs wie Leandros schon sagt. Wenn du plötzlich einfach so kein Empfang mehr hast oder dich Anrufe nicht erreichen etc, das nervt schon. Ich weiß wie nicht das beim S3 ist, aber wird ja nicht viel anders sein. Stabil ist schön, aber funktionieren muss es auch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Komme ich wenn ich ne Custom ROM hab eigentlich im Notfall auch wieder auf touchwiz zurück?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Ja, du musst nur mit Odin die originale flashen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Dann fühle ich mich deutlich sicherer 
Habe auch gerade ein Video von nem Typ gesehen der auf seinem S3 ne 10.1 Nightly von CM hatte und da hat der alle wichtigen Programme gezeigt und alle haben funktioniert


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Ich hab grad auch ne 10.1 Nightly drauf  Bei mir funzt auch alles


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Und welches Handy hast du?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

S3 haha


----------



## Klartext (27. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Alltagstauglich war nicht eine Customrom für mein damaliges S2, einfach wegen der Blobs wie Leandros schon sagt. Wenn du plötzlich einfach so kein Empfang mehr hast oder dich Anrufe nicht erreichen etc, das nervt schon. Ich weiß wie nicht das beim S3 ist, aber wird ja nicht viel anders sein. Stabil ist schön, aber funktionieren muss es auch.



Das liegt dann aber am Handy. Mein Bruder nutzt auf dem S2 bis heute Nighltys und klagt nicht.. Ich hatte bis dato keine Probleme, LG 2x & N4.. Ich weiß schon, warum ich keine Samsung HappyMeal Toys kaufe ;P


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Verstehe auch nicht, warum jeder immer Angst hat Nightlys zu flashen..
> 
> Hatte bei CM noch nie Probleme mit Nightlys, alle "stable" und alltagstauglich..


 
Nightlies sind aber nicht immer stable. Man kann immer unstable nightlies erwischen, wenn einer der reviewer oder developer Fehler macht. 
Man kann eben nicht alles testen. 

Nightly = Automatisierter Build ohne das dieser spezifisch getestet wird


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Soll ich ein Backup machen? 
Habe momentan nur die Kontakte mit Google gesyncht. 
Ich weiß zwar schon dass ihr mir mit Nein antworten werdet, aber vielleicht gibts ja ne Überraschung


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Titanium Backup würde ich schon benutzen. Nandroid musst du nicht unbedingt machen


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Aber bei Titanium sichere ich doch die Apps? 
Und in dem tutorial nach dem ich flashen will (nicht billig von YT, seriös aus ner Zeitschrift) steht dass es am besten ist wenn man nur Kontakte und Kalender sichert. 
Die meinen dass man die Apps halt nicht backuppt.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Edit: Du kannst ja auch nur 5 wichtige apps (z. B. Spiele, weil du ja die Spielstände verlieren würdest) sichern und den Rest neu installieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Dann ist ja gut, das hab ich auch gedacht 
Wss davon soll ich machen? 
Nur Benutzeranwendungen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Ja, system Anwendungen zu sichern ist keine gute Idee in dem Fall


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Hast du beim flashen auch die Heimdall Suite benutzt?
Bzw. nach welcher Anleitung hast dus gemacht?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Ich schreib gleich was  du hast stock Rom und root und clockworkmod?


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Ja habe ich alles.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

1. Backup auf externer Speicherkarte speichern.
2. CM 10.1 und g-apps auf externe Speicherkarte schieben.
3.Evt apk von Titanium Backup auf externe Speicherkarte schieben.
4. In Recovery booten. (ausmachen, An+volup+home ca 15 Sekunden).
5. Wipe data/factory reset; advanced->wipe dalvik; mounts and storage-> alles außer external SD wipen.
6. Install ZIP from sdcard-> choose ZIP from external sdcard-> cm10.1 flashen.
Auf dem selben weg die gapps flashen.
7. Der erste Boot dauert ewig aber wenn du es so gemacht hast, geht nix schief.
8. Google account etc einrichten.
9. Titanium backup installieren und die apps wiederherstellen.
10. Die restlichen apps müssten heruntergeladen werden.
11. Freuen D
Ich über nehme keine Verantwortung


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Okay, so mache ich es 
Die von der Zeitschrift haben noch was am PC und so gemacht (mit dieser seltsamen Heimdall Suite) O.o
Keine Ahnung warum wenn es auch so geht 
Meinst du im 1. Punkt mit Backup das Backup der Benutzeranwendungen?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Was haben die genau am PC gemacht?
Kannst den link schicken.
Exakt


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Was haben die genau am PC gemacht?
> Kannst den link schicken.
> Exakt


 
Kann keinen Link schicken, ist aus ner Zeitschrift. 
Das in etwa:
Man soll CWM Recovery downloaden, dann die Heimdall Suite. 
Dann soll man die Kombi machen um in den Download-Modus zu kommen, Währenddessen aber den stecker einstecken. 
Dann soll man in dieser Suite folgende Befehlszeile ausführen:

heimdall flash --recovery
Dateiname der .img von CWM 
--no-reboot

Und dann soll man in die CWM Recovery booten.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Der flasht ja nur die Recovery die du schon hast :O


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Achso, die gehen von einem unrooted Gerät aus 
Lade gerade CM runter


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Haha dann ist gut


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Wo finde ich die APK von Titanium backup?
Hab gegooglet, da steht /data/app aber den ordner gibts bei mir ned.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Kannst du dann auch einfach über den play store downloaden, Internet ist aber wahrscheinlich dann ausgelastet, wenn du viele apps runterlädst.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Achso, ich dachte man braucht genau DIE apk.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Zum glück nicht. Aber mit dieser (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.android_telefonie.appmanager) app kannst du apks erzeugen (von installierten apps).


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Hm, jetzt will er die gapps nicht auf die SD Karte ziehen :/
ER meint immer die Verbindung wurde getrennt oder das Gerät reagiert nicht mehr.
Die Datei von CM ging aber.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Kommt vor. evt micro SD karte mit Adapter auf SD in den PC stecken. Oder einfach nochmal probieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Ich kann die gapps nicht flashen.
Da steht: E: cant open gapps.zip
(bad)
installation aborted

Habs schon zweimal probiert.

CM ging.
Hab die gapps von da: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Entweder du hast die falschen gapps ge- downloadet (Goo.im Downloads - Browsing gapps), nehm dort die obersten, oder der download war nicht ganz fertig, sie müssten 91mb haben. wenn du sie nochmal runtergeladen hast, kannst du auf mounts and storage->mount usb storage gehen, und du kannst die gapps rüberschieben (vom pc). falls ich mich irre und der menüpunkt nicht da ist, zieh einfach die externe sd karte raus und schiebs drauf.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Entweder du hast die falschen gapps ge- downloadet (Goo.im Downloads - Browsing gapps), nehm dort die obersten, oder der download war nicht ganz fertig, sie müssten 91mb haben. wenn du sie nochmal runtergeladen hast, kannst du auf mounts and storage->mount usb storage gehen, und du kannst die gapps rüberschieben (vom pc). falls ich mich irre und der menüpunkt nicht da ist, zieh einfach die externe sd karte raus und schiebs drauf.



Da liegt der Fehler. 
Meine sind nur 1,5MB gross


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Ok, wenns nix von beiden gewesen wäre......


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Kann ich CWM laufen lassen auch wenn die SD Karte nicht drin ist?


----------



## Klartext (27. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nightlies sind aber nicht immer stable. Man kann immer unstable nightlies erwischen, wenn einer der reviewer oder developer Fehler macht.
> Man kann eben nicht alles testen.
> 
> Nightly = Automatisierter Build ohne das dieser spezifisch getestet wird



Ist mir alles bewusst.. Und wenn man eine erwischt, flasht man eben was anderes. 

Ich hatte bisher noch keine unstable erwischt aber bei XDA liest man es mal gelegentlich, aber eher selten


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Ja, danach einfach wieder reinstecken. Hast ja grade nix zum booten


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Jetzt findet er die SD Karte nicht mehr.

EDIT: Hab gerebootet und nochmal alles von vorne gemacht


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

geh auf advanced und reboot recovery


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Habs geschafft  
Also ich sehe die Bootanimation, ob er wirklich startet weiß niemand 
Hat gebootet


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Jetzt heißt es warten  Ab 10 min wäre ich beunruhigt


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juli 2013)

Ihr 2 lasst den Post-Counter heute aber glühen


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Ich helfe nur haha  Ich weiß wie schrecklich die Nerven angespannt sind beim ersten Mal


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Android App – Titanium Backup apk download | apkmarket.de
> Kannst du dann auch einfach über den play store downloaden, Internet ist aber wahrscheinlich dann ausgelastet, wenn du viele apps runterlädst.


 
Sorry, MisterLaggy. Aber das ist kein legaler download.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Wieso nicht? Im Prinzip bekommt man die doch auch über den playstore? Ist ja nicht die PRO version!
Habs mal wegeditiert...


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

Ist nicht die Pro Version? Dachte ich. Dann tut es mir leid! 


Trotzdem, ist immer besser auf den offiziellen Download zu verweisen: http://www.matrixrewriter.com/android/files/TitaniumBackup_latest.apk


Offizielle Seite: http://www.matrixrewriter.com/android/


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Kein Ding, wusste nicht dass es einen offiziellen Download der apk gibt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

So, das Handy hat überlebt 
Der Start hat nur etwa 20 Sekunden gedauert 
Konnte dann nicht mehr posten, Essen war fertig 
Finde es relativ gut und es läuft einfach so wie man es von einem Quadcore auch erwartet!
Jetzt fällt mir erst auf wie extrem viel Leistung dieser ganze Mist von Samsung kostet!
Hab mich jetzt doch gegen das Backup entschieden, denn da war noch der ganze Müll von Samsung dabei. 
Das einzige was mich stört ist das Benachrichtigungscenter. 
Denn immer wenn ich es rechts runter ziehe geht es direkt in die Einstellungen und wenn ich es links runter ziehe ist es halt normal. 
Kann man das ausstellen?
Und die Tastatur finde ich hier auch viel besser, schreibt sich deutlich schneller und besser damit!


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

Ja, kann man austellen. Finde ich aber übelst praktisch (habe ich ja auch gecoded ).


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Die Funktion an sich ist ja auch nicht schlecht, aber ich habs mir irgendwie so angewöhnt dass ich immer ganz rechts das Center runterziehe 
Gibt eigentlich keinen Energiesparmodus?

EDIT: Kann es sein dass sich dieses Center-runterzieh-tool selber kalibriert?
Komme jetzt nämlich nicht mehr aus Versehen drauf wie am Anfang. 
Jetzt kommen die Einstellungen nur noch wenn ich es an der Uhr runter ziehe, das ist gut


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

Du ziehst automatisch die Settings runter wenn du keine Notifications hast.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Daran liegts wohl 
Wie kann ich eigentlich den Prozessor runtertakten/den minimalen Takt festlegen?
Bei nem Kumpel auf dem S gibts da die Option "Leistung", aber die gibts bei mir nicht.
Haben beide CM10.1


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

Gar nicht, als Anfänger.

Habe ich schonmal gesagt das ich liebe das Android auf Linux aufbaut?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Dieses gefühl, wenn man das erste mal in dem Terminal was schreibt und es klappt... Unglaublich  @foxi: du müsstest einen anderen Kernel flashen, aber dieser muss zu cm10.1 bzw AOSP basierenden Roms passen. Es gibt bei den XDA devs einen Index von Kernels (?) für das S3. Dort kannst du dich mal ein bisschen einlesen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Juli 2013)

ich wäre dafür das Leandros ein kleines Resümee über das neue N7 (NN7 ) macht, sobald er es hat. Bin mit meinem alten zwar zufrieden, aber meine Eltern können sicher ein Tablet gebrauchen.


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

Der brauch keinen anderen Kernel... 
Der muss nur in About gehen und 7 mal auf die Build Number tappen. 

Kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, muss schon so 1 Jahrzehnt her sein.
 Habe grade gcc und g++ inkl ncurses und curl auf meinem n7 zum laufen gebracht. 
Eigentlich wollte ich im Urlaub ja nicht arbeiten.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Schon klar das er für die "Leistung" Option auf die build nummer tappen muss, aber zum übertakten braucht er doch einen anderen Kernel, wenn ich mich nicht irre (benutze sowieso nie den normalen...)?


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

Geht mit dem Stock cm kernel ohne Probleme. Zumindest auf meinen n4.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Der brauch keinen anderen Kernel...
> Der muss nur in About gehen und 7 mal auf die Build Number tappen.


 
Ach die Build Nummer wars 
Hab immer auf die Kernel Version getippt


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Ich meine bei mir wären die Funktionen ausgegraut... Ich schau mal Morgen nach dem update 
Foxi, sind bei dir die Minimale Taktfrequenz und die maximale ausgegraut?


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Jap sind ausgegraut. 
200Mhz minimum reichen mir aber auch, Touchwiz ging nur auf 600 glaube ich. 
Also muss ich nix ändern


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Wenns dir gefällt ist gut  Das übertakten bei cm hilft eig nur bei benchmarks o. ä. Und durch untertakten hat man auch nicht wesentlich mehr Laufzeit mMn.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Warum sollte man auch für den täglichen nutzen ein schon so schnelles Gerät übertakten?
Und warum kann Swype keine groß und  Laubschicht, äääh Kleinschreibung?
Das Google Swype gefällt nur, äh mir weniger als das von Samsung.

1. lernt es nicht von alleine
2. ist es ungenauer


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Eben  Ich freue mich schon auf CM 10.2 alias Android 4.3  die sehr (!) fleißigen devs machen gute Arbeit!  (CM-10.2 XpLoDWilD Update Priority Poll)


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

SwiftKey und gut ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Und dann suche ich noch einen vernünftigen Player der auch .wma abspielt.
Hab jetzt nur Poweramp und VLC gefunden, aber Poweramp ist nur die Testversion, wobei ich so schnell wie möglich versuche mir so ne Google Play Karte zu kaufen.
Und VLC hat Lags.
Kennt ihr sonst noch gute?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

vlc hat bei mir keine lags :O


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Also bei mir immer am Anfang des Titels. 
Liegt aber nicht an den Dateien, bei Poweramp gehts. 
Hast du auch .wmas?
Vielleicht liegts daran.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Ja hab sogar ein paar lieder die mein Deutschlehrer gesungen hat  Ist aber normal, dass er zwischen den tracks kurz pause macht, it`s not a bug, it`s a feature


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Er macht keine Pause. 
Es laggt einfach. 
Also es werden am Anfang kurze Teile dreifach oder zweifach wiedergegeben.


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

Eine Weisheit: Windows Formate sind ********. Konvertiere deine wma Dateien in z.B mp3.


----------



## JPW (27. Juli 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ja hab sogar ein paar lieder die mein Deutschlehrer gesungen hat  Ist aber normal, dass er zwischen den tracks kurz pause macht, it`s not a bug, it`s a feature


 
Ich finde besser wenn der Titel ohne Übergang aber ohne jede Verzögerung folgt. 
Das bietet Poweramp.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Höre nicht so oft musik am handy, aber in den ersten 2 sekunden laggt es auch bei mir, lange nix mehr gehört xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Eine Weisheit: Windows Formate sind ********. Konvertiere deine wma Dateien in z.B mp3.


 
Mach ich, habe den Großteil meiner Sammlung auch in MP3 aber ein paar wenige (ca.15) in wma. 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich Stock Android (bzw. CM) deutlich besser als Touchwiz finde!
Läuft auch um einiges flüssiger 
Viele Apps sind doppelt oder dreifach so schnell geladen!

Kann ich eigentlich die Lautstärke runter drehen?
Weil ich bin schon bei der untersten Einstellung aber es ist mir immer noch zu laut.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Oh ja.. hab heute nem freund auch cm 10.1 auf sein htc evo 3d gemacht, und dort läufts auch fine. Ist ne unofficial und unterstützt kein 3d, was meinem freund aber nicht wichtig ist  Eigentlic hätte er ja nur android 4.0.3. Den Wire-Trick hat sogar er gemacht


----------



## Klartext (27. Juli 2013)

Selbst meine Freundin läuft auf Customs und will kein Stock mehr haben (N4). Ist zwar auf dem N4 optisch kein Unterschied aber Leistung und Features..


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Ich habe manchmal kleine Pfeile im WLAN Symbol, was bedeuten die?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Das Daten rein bzw. raus gehen, denke ich zu mindest.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

Achso 
@Klartext Ne technisch interessierte Freundin, hat nicht jeder


----------



## Leandros (27. Juli 2013)

Ja die deuten an das aktuell Daten übertragen werden.


----------



## Klartext (27. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Achso
> @Klartext Ne technisch interessierte Freundin, hat nicht jeder



Naja, interessiert würde ich das nicht direkt nennen  

Ich habe ihr meine Custom gezeigt und die Features & Co - dann kam nur noch "Ich will auch"  

Ich hatte CM schon lange nicht mehr drauf, hat es mittlerweile auch diese Dark Option wie Slim oder Carbon, weißt das jemand?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Nein, leider nicht. Bei slim wurde mein Handy verdammt heiß (build 6.x).


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Juli 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Oh ja.. hab heute nem freund auch cm 10.1 auf sein htc evo 3d gemacht, und dort läufts auch fine. Ist ne unofficial und unterstützt kein 3d, was meinem freund aber nicht wichtig ist  Eigentlic hätte er ja nur android 4.0.3. Den Wire-Trick hat sogar er gemacht


 
Beim Evo sind aber die Datadrops nervig. Das Problem haben leider auch alle JB roms ob cm, slimbean oder Miui V5. Darum verwende ich die Miui V4 wenn die Drops weg sind kommt sofort SlimBean drauf die Rom ist einfach geil


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2013)

Was sind genau datadrops? Habe dein tut verwendet! 
Habs gegooglet. Er hat sowieso keine mobile Daten flat haha :O


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Juli 2013)

Ok dann merkt er es eh nie wenn er kein Mobiles Internet nutzt 
Falls er es doch macht weisst ja jetzt bescheid wenn er sich darüber beschwert


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Juli 2013)

Vlt ist es bis dahin gefixt  Zur Not halt diesen datadropfixer verwenden, wobei sich die community da auch uneinig ist, ob der was hilft...


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Juli 2013)

Der datadropfixer bringt schon was wenn du die Abstände der Prüfung nicht zu weit auseinander machst. Aber dadurch wird das evo nie richtig ruhen und der akkuverbrauch ist höher.
Aber ohne den fix geht er noch schneller lehr wenn er dauernd nach ner inet Verbindung sucht....


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info  Werde ich mal ausprobieren wenn er es braucht.


----------



## Klartext (28. Juli 2013)

Schade, ich finde den Dark Mode echt angenehm, Vorallem im Menü, SMS und Playstore... 

Ja, Slim ist ziemlich gut, nutze aber selber im Moment Carbon. Wobei ich jetzt auf 4.3 warte und dann entweder Slim oder CM flashen werde


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Juli 2013)

Der Dark Mode gefällt mir auch  So, gibt ne erste Version von 4.3 für das S3. Werde gleich mal flashen.
Quelle:[ROM][GT-I9300][4.3] CyanogenMod 10.2 experimental builds - xda-developers


----------



## Klartext (28. Juli 2013)

Ja, fürs N4 gibt's halt offiziell Stock und schon 2 CM Experimental Builds.. Nur ist da noch nicht alles implementiert, ich warte lieber noch ein bisschen, es arbeiten ja alle dran


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Juli 2013)

Lief bei mir soweit gut, nur es sind noch ein paar bugs da (speicherkarte wird nicht erkannt, durch lange auf den home-button drücken kommt nicht die "letzte apps" ansicht...). Hab jetzt mal slim bean geflasht, hat sich mMn von der performance gut verbessert, seit ich es das letzte mal drauf hatte.


----------



## Klartext (28. Juli 2013)

Slim lief bei mir ohne Probleme und war auch von den Features Top. Mittlerweile implementieren viele Roms gegenseitig Features und ähneln sich..


----------



## Leandros (28. Juli 2013)

SlimBean und ähnliche remixen meist nur features aus AOKP und CM. Allerdings ist das ziemlich gut gemacht, nutze aktuell zum testen selber SlimBean.


----------



## Klartext (28. Juli 2013)

Denke, ich werde Slim wieder mal flashen, wenn sie 4.3 raushauen


----------



## B4C4RD! (28. Juli 2013)

Abend 

Ich hab seit Gestern endlich mein Xperia Z.. wuesste gern wie ich die ****** daten uebertragen kann von Handy auf den Pc? 
Hab aber schon mehrmals Gelesen, Gehoert dass dieses mit der Docking-Station nicht Laeuft?

Hilfe? XD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juli 2013)

Die "Docking-Station" ist nur eine Ladestation. Die Pins an der Seite sind nur 2 Pole, + und +, da wird es schwer mit daten übertragen und chargen gleichzeitig


----------



## B4C4RD! (28. Juli 2013)

Mir schon klar  Aber es muss doch ne moeglichkeit geben auf den Internen-Speicher zugreifen zu koennen?! 

Weil staendig sd-karte raus, daten rauf/runter karte ins Handy dauert Mir einfach zu lang .. und wenn Ich seh, dass Sony beim Z-Ultra wieder 'n Mini-usb am Handy selbst hat denk Ich mir, WARUM NICHT BEIM Z AUCH?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juli 2013)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Mir schon klar  Aber es muss doch ne moeglichkeit geben auf den Internen-Speicher zugreifen zu koennen?!
> 
> Weil staendig sd-karte raus, daten rauf/runter karte ins Handy dauert Mir einfach zu lang .. und wenn Ich seh, dass Sony beim Z-Ultra wieder 'n Mini-usb am Handy selbst hat denk Ich mir, WARUM NICHT BEIM Z AUCH?


 
Trollst du oder meinst du das ernst? Das Z hat nen USB-Anschluss   Gugg ma unter die Klappe ganz oben links 


Ansonsten unterstützt es auch noch über WLAN auf den Speicher zuzugreifen, wird dann ganz normal im Arbeitsplatz als wechseldatenträger angezeigt ohne es angeschlossen zu haben


----------



## Leandros (28. Juli 2013)

OS? Einfach an Rechner anschließen, per micro USB und dann Daten rüber ziehen?


----------



## B4C4RD! (28. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Trollst du oder meinst du das ernst? Das Z hat nen USB-Anschluss   Gugg ma unter die Klappe ganz oben links
> 
> 
> Ansonsten unterstützt es auch noch über WLAN auf den Speicher zuzugreifen, wird dann ganz normal im Arbeitsplatz als wechseldatenträger angezeigt ohne es angeschlossen zu haben


 
ACH LOL OMG  HAHAHAHAHAHA ******* wie Peinlich XDDDD


----------



## JackOnell (28. Juli 2013)

Kann einer was zum experia Z sagen ? Habe es heute zum tauschen angeboten bekommen


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2013)

Frag doch mal den User über dir  .


----------



## JackOnell (28. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den User über dir  .





Ok das passt wieder


----------



## B4C4RD! (28. Juli 2013)

Ich habs seit Samstag..davor hatte Ich das Xperia S und davor das Arc S 

Ich mein..ich hab Mich schlau Gelesen/Geguckt vorallem bei Youtube  .. Was soll Ich sagen ..

Es sieht echt Schick aus, liegt fuer meiner einer gut in der Hand, die Bedienung ist find Ich Sony-Typisch uebersichtlig, klar Aufgebaut..wer Sony kennt weiß sofort wo alles ist. App's starten im gegensatz zum Xperia S noch ein ticken schneller. Es macht find Ich wirklich mega gute Bilder die dank der Bildschirmaufloesung von 1920x1080 wirklich Scharf sind.

Ein manko gibt es allerdings was Sony bei dem Z-Ultra behoben haben wie Ich es gesehen habe..Der Lautsprecher sitzt etwas unguenstig vorallem fuer Leute, die Ihr Handy mit der rechten Hand bedienen denn unten rechts an der Ecke ist der Lautsprecher verbaut, fuer Mich selbst kein problem da ich Links-Haender bin. 

Was ich persoenlich etwas Verwunderlich finde ist dass, das irgendwie jeder 2te?! oder jeder 3te?! Verschiedenes zubehoer bekommt? Bei einigen hab Ich gelesen das Sie diese Smart-Tags bekommen haben aber die Docking-Station nicht, bei anderen isses Umgekehrt und bei manchen war's so, das diese die Tags die Station und ne zusaetzliche Schutzfolie fuer's Display bekommen haben?! 


Ich jetz zwar kein Ausfuehrliches "Fazit" aber ich fuer Mich selbst bin Froh das Xperia Z in weiß! <3 meins nennen zu duerfen 

Was ich vergessen hab .. Ich dachte immer mein Xperia S ist groß, aber neben dem Z naja


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juli 2013)

Ich hab auch das XZ, sehr zufrieden! 

Wollte mal was hochwertiges in der Hand haben, davor hatte ich Bestes Samsung Plaste   

Pro:
+ Staub & Wassergeschützt (unter Wasser filmen ist cool, aber auch keine Angst um sein Smartphone haben wenn es regnet oder man in ein Pool geschubst wird etc^^). 
+ Sehr hochwertige Materialen (man merkt den Unterschied sofort im Vergleich mit Samsung)
+ angenehmes Gewicht (sehr gut balanciert)
+ Knack scharfes Display mit sehr natürlichen Farben (wenn Bravia Engine aus)
+ Update Support und Customrom Unterstützung 
+ Sehr gute Kamera, mit den letzten Update sogar noch besser
+ SD-Karten Slot (schlimm das man sowas als positive Eigenschaft extra nennen muss, sollte selbstverständlich sein!)

Negativ:
- Displaywinkel (nicht so schlimm in der Praxis, aber dennoch macht es die Konkurrenz besser)
- Lautsprecher (kein Stereo wie HTC One und ein wenig blöd platziert, aber besser als bei Samsung wo der Lautsprecher immer verdeckt ist )
- Kein Infrarotempfänger/sender 
- Onscreen-Buttons (Hardwarebuttons wie bei HTC oder Samsung bringen mehr Nutzfläche vom Display ohne die Bedienung einzuschränken)
- Akku fest verbaut

Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich was vergessen habe, das sind so meine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät. Bin sehr glücklich mit dem XZ, wüsste nicht gegen was ich es aktuell tauschen würde. Hätte das XZ die Lautsprecher vom HTC One und die Hardwarebuttons von Samsung wäre es perfekt  


@ B4C4RD! 

Die Ausstattung hängt damit zusammen, wo du es erworben hast. 
Vom Provider bekommst du das Telefon ohne Dockingstation, dafür aber mit Folie (manchmal auch ohne) und Retail gibts das XZ auch mit beilgelegter Dockingstation. Man kann sich aber die Dockingstation auch einfach nachkaufen wenn nötig.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir das Z auch schon angesehen, aber bei dem Preis geht das Display echt gar nicht. Auflösung schön und gut, aber sowas von blass und blickwinkelabhänig wie ein 100€-Chinese


----------



## Leandros (29. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> - Onscreen-Buttons (Hardwarebuttons wie bei HTC oder Samsung bringen mehr Nutzfläche vom Display ohne die Bedienung einzuschränken)


 
Trollolollololololol. 
In der Theorie, ja. In der Praxi, Nein. 

Samsung und HTC machen es beide dermassen falsch mit den Hardwarebuttons, da sind mir die onscreen buttons um einiges lieber!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Juli 2013)

Also mir gefallen die Hardware-Buttons auf meinem Evo 3D recht gut...
Ist aber halt ne persönliche Präferenz und wie es bei den neueren Modellen aussieht hab ichkeine ahnung...
MfG


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Trollolollololololol.
> In der Theorie, ja. In der Praxi, Nein.
> 
> Samsung und HTC machen es beide dermassen falsch mit den Hardwarebuttons, da sind mir die onscreen buttons um einiges lieber!


 Ich bitte um genaue Erklärung. Leider ist man bei dir ja pauschale Aussagen mittlerweile gewohnt


----------



## Leandros (29. Juli 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die Hardware-Buttons auf meinem Evo 3D recht gut...
> Ist aber halt ne persönliche Präferenz und wie es bei den neueren Modellen aussieht hab ichkeine ahnung...
> MfG


 
Von so alten schinken rede ich gar nicht. Das ist ja noch das alte Button Layout und vollkommen in ordnung.




Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich bitte um genaue Erklärung. Leider ist man bei dir ja pauschale Aussagen mittlerweile gewohnt


 
Mal die Buttons am S4 oder HTC One angeschaut? Mal die onscreen angeschaut?


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, worauf du hinaus willst


----------



## JackOnell (29. Juli 2013)

Also es ist so das ich hier ein paar Sachen zum verkauf oder Tausch stehen habe die ich schwer weg bekomme und jetzt wurde mir halt daa xz angeboten oder alternativ das s3. 
Ist halt die frage wofür ich mehr Kohle bekomme wenn ich wa dann verkaufen werde. 
Das Handy ist wohl erst ein paar Monate alt und hat noch Garantie


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juli 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Z auch schon angesehen, aber bei dem Preis geht das Display echt gar nicht. Auflösung schön und gut, aber sowas von blass und blickwinkelabhänig wie ein 100€-Chinese



Also blass ist es wirklich nicht, sondern einfach nur natürlich. Gefällt mir um einiges besser als ein Amoled Display. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Trollolollololololol.
> In der Theorie, ja. In der Praxi, Nein.
> 
> Samsung und HTC machen es beide dermassen falsch mit den Hardwarebuttons, da sind mir die onscreen buttons um einiges lieber!


 
Es gibt einfach keinen Vorteil wenn die Buttons die Displayfläche einnehmen. Samsung macht es mMn perfekt, genau richtig angeordnet. Und das Onscreenbuttons einfach nur schei*e aussehen weiß wohl auch jeder.



Edit: Ohhh ich liebe Nova Launcher, grad ein Beta Update bekommen und genau die 2 Dinge welche mich gestört haben wurden angegangen. 

1. Transparente Nav & Noti Bar für Sony Geräte (bzw auch für andere Geräte)
2. Mehr Scrolleffekte 

Wuhu


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte gerade die neue Nightly von CM10.1 installieren, also runtergeladen, in Recovery gebootet (ging automatisch). 
Dann steht aber in der Recovery:
E:failed to open /sdcard/0/cmupdater/cm-10.1-20130728-NIGHTLY-i9300.zip
(No such file Ort directory)
E:Signature vertification failed
Installation aborted. 

Was kann ich dagegen machen?


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. Juli 2013)

Nochmal runterladen. Der Updater hat die Nightly nicht komplett runtergeladen, und dadurch wird die Installation abgebrochen (wie bei den gapps).


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juli 2013)

Hat jetzt schon zum dritten Mal nicht geklappt, ich Versuchs später nochmal. 
Vielleicht Laden ja im Moment ziemlich viele Leute die Nightly runter.


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. Juli 2013)

Du kannst ja mal gucken, auf dem internen Speicher in cmupdater wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juli 2013)

Also da ists, habe diese Dateien drin: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. Juli 2013)

Geh einmal zurück, und schau wie groß die ZIP ist (müssten 167 MB sein).


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juli 2013)

167,83MB sinds.


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. Juli 2013)

Müsste richtig sein... Als Recovery hast du eine relativ neue CWM?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juli 2013)

Hab den Fehler glaube ich entdeckt:
Habe seit dem wipe für Cyanogenmod keine neue Recovery drauf gemacht, habe also die von CM, ich gucke mal eben wie die heißt, das stand da.

EDIT: Jap, ist nur die Android System Recovery (3e)
Wie hole ich mir jetzt wieder CWM?


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. Juli 2013)

Mit der selben Tastencombo da rein booten (bzw über erweitertes Neustartmenü), und da müsste es auch so etwas wie install ZIP from sdcard geben. Einfach ohne wipe installieren, wenn du cwm schon auf der sdkarte hast.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juli 2013)

Jetzt hats geklappt 
Danke für die Hilfe, wär ich nicht von alleine drauf gekommen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. Juli 2013)

Kein Problem  Falls du es noch nicht hast, kann ich dir Philz Touch Recovery empfehlen. Basiert auf CWM aber hat ein paar coole Features (Wenn man auf wipe data/factory reset geht, gibt es z.B. die Option 'clean to install a new Rom; und man kann das Design anpassen).


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

Ui! 4.3 bringt ein ziemlich geniales Feature mit. TRIM. https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/vold/+/b87937cdea689594a293979b30b13054e7455dee


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juli 2013)

Und das macht was?


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

Keine SSD im Rechner? 

TRIM


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juli 2013)

Ach das, wusste ja nicht ob das selbe gemeint ist.


----------



## B4C4RD! (30. Juli 2013)

Gibts noch irgendwelche nuetztlichen Apps mit dennen Ich mein Xperia Z fuettern kann?


----------



## MrRazer (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute ich bin seit gestern ein stolzer s4 besitzer.
Heute wollte ich versuchen whats app plus zu installieren. 
Also hab ich ein Backup erstellt danach whats app deinstalliert und die Freigabe für apps die nicht aus dem play store kommen.
Als ich dann whats app plus versucht habe über chip online zudownloaden würde die Display kurz schwarz (1.5sec) bis die meldung kam Internet angehalten.Ich habe es öfters versucht immerwieder die selbe Fehlermeldung. Also hab ich versuch es bei anderen seiten zudownloaden aber wieder das selbe kurzer schwarzer display und dann Internet wurde angehalten. Wie kann ich jetzt vorgehen damit es funktioniert?Liebe Grüße MrRazer


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

WhatsApp Plus?


----------



## MrRazer (30. Juli 2013)

Ja whats app plus warum?


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Juli 2013)

Problem schon beim runterladen oder erst beim installieren?


----------



## MrRazer (30. Juli 2013)

Beim download wird der browser geschlossen und die meldung kommt internet angehalten.Zudem wird kein download gestartet oder abgebrochen.Ok leute neue erkenntnisse ich kann auch kein whats app mehr normal downloaden da wird der playstore angehalten und  ich kann den Playstore auch nicht mehr öffnen langsam macht mir das angst :o


----------



## Klartext (30. Juli 2013)

Handy mal neugestartet? Playstore Cache löschen? WA+ Apk am PC laden und aufs Handy ziehen?


----------



## MrRazer (30. Juli 2013)

Wie kann ich den cache löschen?Sorry bin noch anfänger.Hab schon überlegt einmal in den werkszustand zurück zusetzen.


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Ja whats app plus warum?


 
Meine Frage war eher, was ist WhatsApp Plus schon wieder?
Wie wärs mit .apk am Rechner laden und auf dein Device ziehen? Wie wärs mit Browser wechseln? Oder über AirDroid Installieren? Es gibt sooo viele möglichkeiten.

Lad mal einen screenshot der Meldung hier hoch. (Power + Volume Down)


----------



## MrRazer (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab es jetzt anders gelöst und einfach handy zurück gesetzt.


----------



## B4C4RD! (30. Juli 2013)

Die frage stellt sich mir auch grad, was zum Geier ist Whatsapp+? XD


----------



## MisterLaggy (30. Juli 2013)

Mit whatsapp+ kann man das Design von whatsapp verändern (Schriftfarbe etc, eig alles).


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

Also wieder irgendein unnützer krams


----------



## Klartext (30. Juli 2013)

Einfach nur WhatsApp mit zig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die keiner brauch. Finde da nur gut, dass man diesen zuletzt online deaktivieren kann. Verstehe sowieso nicht, warum es bei iOS geht und bei Android nicht..


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juli 2013)

Und man kann größere Dateien versenden.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ui! 4.3 bringt ein ziemlich geniales Feature mit. TRIM. https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/vold/+/b87937cdea689594a293979b30b13054e7455dee


 
Es wird gefeieeeeert!! Endlich dauerhaft schnell, weg mit dem LagFix!


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Es wird gefeieeeeert!! Endlich dauerhaft schnell, weg mit dem LagFix!


 
Man kann es auch so nennen: Revival of the old Nexus 7.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juli 2013)

Hat schon wer whatsapp+ ausprobiert?


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juli 2013)

Ich, habs dann aber wegen weniger Performance wieder runtergeschmissen. 
Ist allerdings minimal der Unterschied.


----------



## Klartext (30. Juli 2013)

Auch mal kurz ausprobiert und für unnötig empfunden. Standard reicht völlig


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juli 2013)

Wo habt ihr 4.3 her?
Auf meinem Nexus 4 heißt es immer noch das Gerät wäre auf dem neuesten Stand, habe derzeit noch 4.2.2


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images?hl=de-DE&csw=1#occam


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juli 2013)

Ich nutze Whatsapp+ schon lange, definitiv besser als ohne +. 
Die ganzen Zusatzfunktionen sind genial und ein Musthave für mich, deswegen nutze ich es ja auch. 
Langsamer ist es nicht, wo auch?


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juli 2013)

Beim starten.


----------



## B4C4RD! (30. Juli 2013)

Gibts 4.3 auch schon fuer's Xperia z? o.o


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Beim starten.



Ich starte Whatsapp einmal und dann bleibt die App für immer im Background, wozu habe ich 2gb ram? Da ist das sowas von wayne  

@B4C4RD!

Nicht offiziell, Sony hat allerdings schon bestätigt das das Z 4.3 bekommt.


----------



## B4C4RD! (30. Juli 2013)

Jau, hab Ich auch ebengrad gelesen  

Macht nichts 4.2 rennt auch gut auf dem Z <3 Ist fuer Mich nochmal 'n kleiner Quantensprung was schnelligkeit angeht im gegensatz zu meinem alten Xperia S und meinem Arc S  

Was ich Mich jedesmal aufs neue frage..Was zum geier meint Ihr immer mit diesem "rooten"? Oo


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

Rooten ist der ergreifen von root (Admin) rechten auf deinem Gerät.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juli 2013)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Jau, hab Ich auch ebengrad gelesen
> 
> Macht nichts 4.2 rennt auch gut auf dem Z <3 Ist fuer Mich nochmal 'n kleiner Quantensprung was schnelligkeit angeht im gegensatz zu meinem alten Xperia S und meinem Arc S
> 
> Was ich Mich jedesmal aufs neue frage..Was zum geier meint Ihr immer mit diesem "rooten"? Oo


 
Rootrechte benötigst du um dein System nach deinen Wünschen anzupassen oder für manche Apps wie Adblocker, Backup-Programme, Oder Diebstahlschutz etc. 

Ich könnte gar nicht ohne, soviel wie ich an meinem XZ angepasst habe   
Allein die kleinere Navbar, oder Dual-Recovery, oder nen schwarzer Dialer, angepasster Lockscreen usw.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juli 2013)

Meins hat leider nen gesperrten Bootloader. Kann man wohl nichts machen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juli 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Meins hat leider nen gesperrten Bootloader. Kann man wohl nichts machen...


 
Klar, wieso nicht? Mit dem Exploit sollte das normal gehen.

Schau mal hier:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2327472

Easy as hell dank dem guten Doomlord 


Edit:

So sieht mein Homescreen momentan aus, vom XZ. Ich würde gern die Original Uhr Widget von Sony mit dem Novalauncher nutzen, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Ich finde das so simpel und schick, besser als dieses überladene HD-Widgets und Beautiful Widgets Zeug. Oder kennt jemand eine ähnliche?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2013)

Geil, endlich gibt es Google Play Karten in Deutschland.   
Gleich mal eine bei Penny geholt. 
Bei Rewe kommen sie Mitte des Monats.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juli 2013)

Schnitzelchen... Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile oder Risiken?

Root bräuchte ich nicht, wollte nur was zur Diskussion beitragen.


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

Die Play Karten? Nein. 15€ Karte sind 15€ Guthaben was du ausgeben kannst. 
Brauch ich allerdings nicht, meine Master Card ist praktischer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juli 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Schnitzelchen... Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile oder Risiken?
> 
> Root bräuchte ich nicht, wollte nur was zur Diskussion beitragen.


 

Das Übliche, wenn du nicht weißt was du tust. Aber wenn du dich nicht doof anstellst und einfach das machst was dort steht, ist alles io  
Da du den Bootloader nicht unlockst, hast du so gesehen keine Nachteile. Jederzeit rückgängig machbar. Allerdings kannst du natürlich mit Rootrechten dein Telefon soweit modifizieren das es nichtmehr geht, das wäre das "risiko", aber das sollte ja jedem bewusst sein.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß schon wie das geht, hab ich ja bei meinem Galaxy S2 oft gemacht.

Wollte nur wissen ob es bei dieser Methode irgendwelche speziellen Nachteile gibt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die Play Karten? Nein. 15€ Karte sind 15€ Guthaben was du ausgeben kannst.
> Brauch ich allerdings nicht, meine Master Card ist praktischer.


 
Master Card? Wer braucht so was denn?? Vor allem wo sich Google Play nicht im HTTPS sich verbindet, sondern nur im HTTP.
Die Play Karten sind eine sichere Sache, und über Tel. Rechnung ist bei E-Plus auch nicht möglich.


----------



## Leandros (30. Juli 2013)

Ich. Kannst ja nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen bzw Zahlung erhalten. 

Wer hat dir den Schwachsinn mit HTTP erzählt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2013)

ich meinte Whats App:
Vorsicht vor WhatsApp: So leicht lässt sich das Konto klauen

Kreditkarte lohnt sich in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Juli 2013)

Hab mal wieder ein paar Fragen zum ewigen Thema Custom Rom. 

Also um eine Custom Rom zu installieren, soll ich zuerst mein Gerät rooten. Hab ich nach der Anleitung hier gemacht.
Dann eine Custom Recovery installieren. Das wollte ich nach dieser Anleitung machen. 

1.
Passt das so?
Das Vorgehen ist gleich wie beim Rooten, nur ist die zu flashende Datei eine anderen. Aber dabei überflashe ich ja die, die ich zum Rooten geflasht habe. Wozu also zuerst rooten?

2.
Was haltet ihr von Programmen wie z.B. "Rom Manager"?

3.
Hat mir jemand Tipps/eine gute Anleitung für Backups vor dem Flashen einer Custom Rom?


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2013)

klasse , nach dem update auf 4.3 geht chrome nicht mehr. Die Seiten laden immer, es bleibt aber weiß.
jemand Ahnung davon?


----------



## Leandros (31. Juli 2013)

WhatsApp nutzt schon lange die Imei nicht mehr... 

@John: Du must nicht unbedingt vorher rooten. Du benötigst nur eine custom recovery. 
Rom Manager oder Flashify nehmen Arbeit ab. Halte aber nicht viel von. 

Backup? Kauf dir Helium oder Titanium Backup.


----------



## _VFB_ (31. Juli 2013)

Ich hab auch grad mal das Update installiert. Auf den ersten Blick hab ich aber noch nichts entdeckt was neu ist. 
Leider nutze ich Chrome nicht bzw. habe Chrome garnicht installiert. Deshalb kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Der Next Browser geht aber.


----------



## Leandros (31. Juli 2013)

Installier Chrome neu. Habe heute meine Geräte auch auf 4.3 bzw CM bzw LeandrosMod 10.2 gebracht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Juli 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wie das geht, hab ich ja bei meinem Galaxy S2 oft gemacht.
> 
> Wollte nur wissen ob es bei dieser Methode irgendwelche speziellen Nachteile gibt.


 
Nein es gibt nur Vorteile, da du BE2 und DRM-Keys behälst, da der Bootloader nicht unlocked ist.


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2013)

neu installieren hat auch nix gebracht. Was für en * 4.3 jetzt schon ist.


----------



## Leandros (31. Juli 2013)

Hmm. Bei mir funktioniert Chrome problemlos. Um welches device inkl welcher android version handelt es sich?


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2013)

Nexus 4 und 4.3. Erst seit dem update besteht dieses Problem. Hab den schon neu installiert, das update für chrome de installiert, hat aber alles nix gebracht.


----------



## Leandros (31. Juli 2013)

Ist eine System app wahrscheinlich. Die kannst du nicht vollständig deinstallieren (ohne root rechte). 
Lösche mal cache und Daten von Chrome und aktualisiere ihn auf die neuste Version.


----------



## kaepernickus (31. Juli 2013)

Also bei mir läuft Chrome + 4.3 auf dem N4 auch sauber und problemlos.
Eine "Grundreinigung" mit Cache und Daten löschen sollte da schon helfen.


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2013)

Ja, habe ich aber auch schon gemacht, ohne Erfolg.
So wie es für mich aussieht lädt die Seite ganz normal, der Bereich des Bildschirms wo sonst die Seite kommt bleibt einfach weiß. Da gibt es auch keine Ausnahmen, es bleibt bei egal welcher Seite die ich aufrufen will immer gleich.
Hab den schon deinstalliert (bzw. deaktiviert?), Cache und Daten gelöscht, nur das Update gelöscht, alles ohne Erfolg. Und das ganze Gerät natürlich auch schon mehrmals neugestartet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. Juli 2013)

Ist dem Cyanogenmod Team folgender Bug bekannt?
Und wo kann man Bugs melden?
Denn auf meinem S3 habe ich seit den neusten 2 Nightlies den Fehler dass das gesamte System einfach keinen Ton mehr wiedergibt. 
Nach einem Neustart gehts wieder. 
Ich weiss noch nicht warum es passiert, aber ich glaube es hat etwas mit der YouTube App zu tun, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Leandros (31. Juli 2013)

Hier kannst du Bugs reporten: https://jira.cyanogenmod.org


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. Juli 2013)

Danke 
Muss man denen auf Englisch schreiben oder geht auch Deutsch?


----------



## Leandros (31. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe die Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint. English natürlich.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte mal ne frage:
Wenn ivh mein handy jetzt mit hilfe meines laptops rooten würde und eine custom rom draufspielen würde, hättenich dann die möglichkeit dir rom zum beispiel über einen anderen Pc zu aktualisieren oder muss das immer am gleichen Pc passieren?
Oder wenn ich zum beispiel ein spiel mit titanium sichern würde wär ich nicht an den pc gebunden mit dem die rom und der root durch geführt wurde oder?


----------



## Jahai (31. Juli 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne frage:
> Wenn ivh mein handy jetzt mit hilfe meines laptops rooten würde und eine custom rom draufspielen würde, hättenich dann die möglichkeit dir rom zum beispiel über einen anderen Pc zu aktualisieren oder muss das immer am gleichen Pc passieren?
> Oder wenn ich zum beispiel ein spiel mit titanium sichern würde wär ich nicht an den pc gebunden mit dem die rom und der root durch geführt wurde oder?



Das ist PC-unabhängig, da die ROMs aus dem Internet geladen werden


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Juli 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Das ist PC-unabhängig, da die ROMs aus dem Internet geladen werden


 
Ja das war mir schon klar ich hatte nur vielleicht die Befürchtung das sich eine ROM an ein PC bindet
Aber wenn dem nicht so ist


----------



## Klartext (31. Juli 2013)

Wieso sollte sie? Sind nur .zip Files ^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich bei einer Custom Rom unter \system\tts\lang_pico de-DE... finde, bedeutet dies dann, dass Deutsch unterstützt wird bzw. dass ich Deutsch als Sprache auswählen und benutzen kann?


----------



## Leandros (31. Juli 2013)

Nein. Das ist tts, was sprachausgabe ist. Also text vorlesen. 
Deutsch sollten alle können.


----------



## B4C4RD! (31. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Rootrechte benötigst du um dein System nach deinen Wünschen anzupassen oder für manche Apps wie Adblocker, Backup-Programme, Oder Diebstahlschutz etc.
> 
> Ich könnte gar nicht ohne, soviel wie ich an meinem XZ angepasst habe
> Allein die kleinere Navbar, oder Dual-Recovery, oder nen schwarzer Dialer, angepasster Lockscreen usw.


 
Rall ich trotzdem irgendwie nicht?  Soll sowas aehnliches sein wie 'n Jailbreak oder wie? XD


----------



## Gary94 (31. Juli 2013)

@B4C4RD!: Root bedeutet Schreib- und Leserechte in allen Ordnern zu bekommen. So kann man die ganze Bloatware, welche die Hersteller mitbringen, verschwinden lassen.


----------



## B4C4RD! (31. Juli 2013)

Achso,kk.

Gut brauch Ich nicht 

Wie kann man eigentlich mit dem Xperia Z 'n screenshot machen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Juli 2013)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Achso,kk.
> 
> Gut brauch Ich nicht
> 
> Wie kann man eigentlich mit dem Xperia Z 'n screenshot machen?


 
Unter 4.2 mit Power und Volume Down.


----------



## B4C4RD! (31. Juli 2013)

Alles klar, danke 

Funktioniert aber nicht? Habs mal so probiert wie in nem yt-vid..das klappt aber auch nicht?


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Juli 2013)

Gleichzeitig drücken und halten.


----------



## Gary94 (31. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand verraten warum die Hintergrundbilder auf meinem Nexus 7 seit dem Update auf 4.3 verpixelt sind?

Ich habe Full-HD Bilder auf meinem Tab gespeichert, in der Galerie sind sie vollkommen normal, aber sobald ich auf "Bild festlegen als..." und dann "Hintergrund" drücke, sind alle Wallpaper total verpixelt. Das war in 4.2.2 noch nicht so.


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2013)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich aber auch schon gemacht, ohne Erfolg.
> So wie es für mich aussieht lädt die Seite ganz normal, der Bereich des Bildschirms wo sonst die Seite kommt bleibt einfach weiß. Da gibt es auch keine Ausnahmen, es bleibt bei egal welcher Seite die ich aufrufen will immer gleich.
> Hab den schon deinstalliert (bzw. deaktiviert?), Cache und Daten gelöscht, nur das Update gelöscht, alles ohne Erfolg. Und das ganze Gerät natürlich auch schon mehrmals neugestartet.


 kann niemand helfen?


----------



## Klartext (31. Juli 2013)

Chrome Apk am PC laden und Manuel installieren? Chrome beta mal ausprobiert?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Was haltet ihr von sogenannten one click roots wie z.b framaroot? 
Hab schon gelesen, dass die qualitatuv nicht so gut sein sollen und auch wieder, dass es vollkommen egal ist...
Da ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne hoffe ich das hier jemand gewissheit geben kann 
Danach kann man ja den ROM manager downloaden und und zum beispiel CM draufspielen.
Dann gehen aber alle apps verloren oder?
Vorallem spielstände und co sollte ich davor mit titanium sichern oder?


----------



## Klartext (2. August 2013)

Ich hab zum rooten meist nur Tools genommen. Jetzt keine Apps oder wirklich "One Click" aber mehr als 5 Klicks waren es nicht ^^
Solange die Tools rooten, ist alles gut. 

RomManager, Custom Recovery installieren und in der Recovery dann die Rom flashen.

Ja, Apps mit z. B. TB sichern


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Ich hab zum rooten meist nur Tools genommen. Jetzt keine Apps oder wirklich "One Click" aber mehr als 5 Klicks waren es nicht ^^
> Solange die Tools rooten, ist alles gut.
> 
> RomManager, Custom Recovery installieren und in der Recovery dann die Rom flashen.
> ...



Ok Danke 
Wenn ich dann eine App sichere wird dann auch der SPielstand gesichert und wiederhergestellt ?
Ich hab nämlich ein Game da bin ich schon sehr weit und hab auch etwas Echtgeld für gezahlt, da würde es mich echt ärgern den Spielstand zu verlieren

Edit:
Hab jetzt mit Framaroot mein S3 gerootet, alles erfolgreich und Superuser ist jetzt auch drauf. 
Gibts iwas wichtiges was man nach dem Root beachten sollte?
Ich hab was von CWM gelesen und gehört, wie ich das verstanden habe ist das einfach ein komplettes Image vom system?


----------



## MisterLaggy (2. August 2013)

Mithilfe von der ClockworkMod-Recovery kannst du eine alternative Firmware wie z.B. Cyanogenmod flashen. Ist also kein Image vom System. Nach dem Root musst du eigentlich nix besonderes beachten, du kannst aber schon mal deine apps mit TB sichern. Der Spielstand wird mit gesichert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Mithilfe von der ClockworkMod-Recovery kannst du eine alternative Firmware wie z.B. Cyanogenmod flashen. Ist also kein Image vom System. Nach dem Root musst du eigentlich nix besonderes beachten, du kannst aber schon mal deine apps mit TB sichern. Der Spielstand wird mit gesichert.



Achso danke also ROM manager? Den wollte ich eh haben 
Wohin sollte TB den Spielstand speichern? ALso SD Card oder Speicher?

Nur mal so zur Probe:
Wenn ich ein Spiel jetzt runterlöschen würde und das davor per TB gesichert hätte, könnte ich es dann per TB wiederherstellen und hätte genau den gleichen Spielstand?
Lässt sich ein Spielstand auch einfach überschreiben?


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Ja. Geh einfach auf alle Daten sichern und nach dem flashen auf wiederherstellen. 
Für Rommaneger brauchst du übrigens noch CWM recovery. 

Ob one click oder 100 click. Das Ergebnis ist das selbe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja. Geh einfach auf alle Daten sichern und nach dem flashen auf wiederherstellen.
> Für Rommaneger brauchst du übrigens noch CWM recovery.
> 
> Ob one click oder 100 click. Das Ergebnis ist das selbe.


 
Stimmt, hab grad den ROM Manager runtergeladen und gleich zu beginn hat er CWM Recovery gedownloadet, muss ich davor iwas machen damit?
dann noch mit TB alles sichern und dann einfach Cyanogen runterladen?
Welche CM Version würdest du denn empfehlen?
Soll ich "Sicherung aller Systemdaten" oder "Alle benutzeranwendungen+Systemdaten sichern"?
Ich nehm mal an im 2ten sind dann wohl auch Speicherstände inbegriffen.
Die SD Card wird nicht überschrieben beim flshen oder?

Edit: Mit den Speicherständen hab ich schon ausprobiert, die bleiben erhalten da ist kein Problem dabei, grade läuft die komplett sicherung von titanium durch.....


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Niemals Systemdaten sichern! Nur benutzerdaten. 

An CM kannst du am besten die letzte RC oder M version nehmen. 
Falls die zu alt sind, letzte nightly. 

Um CWM zu installieren benötigst du meist einen unlocked bootloader.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Niemals Systemdaten sichern! Nur benutzerdaten.
> 
> An CM kannst du am besten die letzte RC oder M version nehmen.
> Falls die zu alt sind, letzte nightly.
> ...


 
Heißt was genau? 

Unter *Backup* erscheint bei mir nur:

1."Alle benutzeranwendungen + Systemdaten sichern" und dahinter steht dann 165, was die Menge an Sicherungen sein dürfte 

2. "Alle benutzeranwendungen sichern" und dahinter dann 36, ich nehme an das sind die die ich laut deiner aussage sichern soll?


Mir wär halt ein SPiel plus Spielstand wichtig......
CWm müsste eigentlich VOm ROM manager schon installiert worden sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Heißt was genau?
> Mir wär halt ein SPiel plus Spielstand wichtig......
> CWm müsste eigentlich VOm ROM manager schon installiert worden sein.


 Sollte alles dabei sein.
Ich hab auch nur Benutzerdaten gesichert und nach dem Wiederherstellen damit war ich in den entsprechenden Apps auch noch angemeldet. 
Wenn du Anmeldedaten mit gesichert werden, wird das mit Spielständen wohl auch so sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Sollte alles dabei sein.
> Ich hab auch nur Benutzerdaten gesichert und nach dem Wiederherstellen damit war ich in den entsprechenden Apps auch noch angemeldet.
> Wenn du Anmeldedaten mit gesichert werden, wird das mit Spielständen wohl auch so sein.


 
danke, kannst du mir denn jetzt ganz genau sagen wie die richtige Sicherungsoption heißt?


----------



## MisterLaggy (2. August 2013)

"Alle Benutzer-Anwendungen sichern", oder bei der Übersicht nur die wichtige App sichern.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> "Alle Benutzer-Anwendungen sichern", oder bei der Übersicht nur die wichtige App sichern.


 
Dann mach ich das mal, soll das auf der SD Card speichern oder auf dem telefon?
Ist es egal ob ich CM über den Rom Manager direkt auf mein S3 spiele oder über den PC? was ist einfacher?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. August 2013)

Ich hab meine rom vom PC als .zip auf die SD Karte geschoben und dann mit CWM Recovery geflasht. War supereinfach.

Das Titanium Backup hab ich auf die SD Karte gespeichert und zur Sicherheit von dort noch mal auf den PC kopiert.
Ich hab: "Alle Benutzer-Anwendungen sichern" gemacht.


EDIT: Hab selbst noch ein paar Fragen:
Für mein Gerät gibts leider kaum custom roms usw. Bin mit meiner jetzigen auch nicht 100% zufrieden, kann ich einen anderen Kernel trotz custom rom installieren? (also weder den der custom rom, noch den originalen, sondern einen ganz anderen)
Wenn nicht, wie gefährlich ist es selbst eine custom rom zu erstellen, bei der ich nur die originale Rom nehme, unnötige Apps entferne, die Boot Animation tausche und einen anderen Kernel einsetze?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Mein Rom manager sieht im moment so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich könnte da jetzt entweder per CWM Recovery flashen oder direkt aufs s3 runterladen und ihn dann machen lassen..... was ich machen werde weiß ich noch nicht

Welchen CM kann man denn für das s3 empfehlen? Den 10.1 nightly oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Also ich benutze den Nightly, hat keine Fehler.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also ich benutze den Nightly, hat keine Fehler.


 
hast du auch das S3?
Wie hast dus geflasht?
Über die Recovery?
hast du mit gapps geflasht? Welches von den Gapps soll ich runterladen?


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Die neusten JB Gapps. Ohne gapps hast du keinen Play Store. 

Ich wiederhole. Nicht die system Daten sichern, das zerschießt dir beim wiederherstellen alles, weil du system apps sicherst. Nur benutzeranwendungen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> hast du auch das S3?
> Wie hast dus geflasht?
> Über die Recovery?
> hast du mit gapps geflasht? Welches von den Gapps soll ich runterladen?


Hat sich ja jetzt per PM erledigt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die neusten JB Gapps. Ohne gapps hast du keinen Play Store.
> 
> Ich wiederhole. Nicht die system Daten sichern, das zerschießt dir beim wiederherstellen alles, weil du system apps sicherst. Nur benutzeranwendungen.


 
Ja ich habe die system Daten Backups jetzt gelöscht und nur die benutzeranwendungen gesichert ist auch deutlich weniger 
Ich glaub ich flash jetzt per CWM Recovery die 10.1 Nightly, ich nehm mal an dau auch die neuste? Oder ist das egal?

Es gehen nur JB Gapps oder? Nicht auch die GP oder ics gapps?

Gapss habe ich mal dieses genommen : http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip
Und bei CM das oberste: http://www.get.cm/?device=i9300


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Jo, ist richtig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Jo, ist richtig.


 
dann mach ich das mal bald und machs denen im YT video nach 
danke für die Hilfe Jungs, läuft grad noch die letzte Sicherung durch 
Würdet ihr titanium Premium empfehlen?
Soll ich noch die titanium.apk auf die SD Card ziehen? Und wenn ja, eine neue oder die die bereits auf dem Telefon vorhanden ist?
Ein Backup im Recovery brauch ich nicht zu machen oder?

die beiden dateien werd ich jetzt flashen:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich mach noch ein Backup and restore im Recovery bevor ich flash oder schadet das?


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Nein, schadet nicht. Und ja, Premium ist empfehlenswert. Habe ich schon seit jahren. 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Guinness Storehouse in Dublin.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, schadet nicht. Und ja, Premium ist empfehlenswert. Habe ich schon seit jahren.
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus dem Guinness Storehouse in Dublin.


 

Was bewirkt das Backup denn eigentlich genau? 
Die 6€ wären bestimmt nicht verkehrt angelegt 

So Jungs wünscht mir Glück  

Edit:
Bin jetzt in den Download Modus gegangen und da steht jetzt:

- reboot system now
- apply update from ADB
-  apply update from external storage
-  wipe data/factory reset
-  wipe cache partition
-  apply update from cache

Das sieht aber ganz anders ausl asl im Video und außerdem fehtl da die Flash option? :O


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Soll ich noch die titanium.apk auf die SD Card ziehen? Und wenn ja, eine neue oder die die bereits auf dem Telefon vorhanden ist?


Kannst dann auch einfach ne neue aus dem Store ziehen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

kannst du mal den letzten post anschauen und mir helfen? hab den editiert


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Ich hab dir doch ne Anleitung geschickt in der das alles beschrieben ist...
Und jetzt bin ich erstmal essen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

ja aber in dem Menü steht nix von "install zip from sdcard"
Sondern nur das was in meinem editierten post steh 

Ich glaub der Fehler liegt darin, dass ich nicht im CWM Recovery bin....
Ich lass dann jetzt mal alles so und reboote einfach


----------



## Der Maniac (2. August 2013)

Ähm, bitte welchen Recovery-Mod verwendest du? den CWM? Irgendwas hast du verkehrt gemacht beim flashen von selbigem... Musst mal die neueste Version probieren, ist glaube ich die 6.0.3.4 wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Ja den CWM ich versuch grad die ganze zeit den zu installieren über den ROM Manager, er downloadet dann bis er fertig ist und dann sagt er mir "ClockWorkMod-Recovery-System erfolgreich installiert!" danach erscheint dann " The ClockWorkMod Touch Recovery upgrade is available for your device. Upgrade your Recovery via a simple in app purchase! dort drücke ich dann immer auf abbrechen weil ich es ja nicht kaufen möchte, danach erscheint dann nix mehr. das war jetzt schon dreimal so.

Edit: jetzt gehts mach grad im recovery ein Backup, welches unter Backup and restore war


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Also bei mir war CWM beim Root dabei


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Hat funktioniert^^  jaaaaa
Kann mir einer sagen wie man bei CM USB-Debugging aktivieren kann? Für titanium D:
Kann man auch ordner erstellen also auf den Homescreens?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

USB-Debugging: Musst bei über das Telefon (in den Einstellungen) sieben Mal auf die Build Nummer tippen.
Ordner: Einfach ein Icon auf ein anderes Ziehen und schon ist der Ordner erstellt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

danke 
wie kann ich jetzt die vorher gesicherten Apps wieder installieren also mit Infos und Speicherstände?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

In Titanium Backup gehen und auf Sichern/Wiederherstellen, dann oben rechts auf das Symbol neben der Lupe.
Und dann zu den wiederherstellungsoptionen scrollen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> In Titanium Backup gehen und auf Sichern/Wiederherstellen, dann oben rechts auf das Symbol neben der Lupe.
> Und dann zu den wiederherstellungsoptionen scrollen.


 
ja da zeigt er mir aber an, dass null sicherungen da sind, allerdings befinden sich auf de SD welche, am anfang beim starten sagt mit TB, dass ich die "unbekannten Anwendungen" zulassen muss, was ich aber bereit unter "apps" getan habe?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Achso, das musst du bei Sicherheit einstellen.
Also Optionen > Sicherheit > Unbekannte Quellen zulassen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Achso, das musst du bei Sicherheit einstellen.
> Also Optionen > Sicherheit > Unbekannte Quellen zulassen


 
Habe ich auch schon, im Dateimanager kann ich aber auf die SD karte nichtmal zugreifen, ich probiers mal mit nem Reboot


----------



## Whoosaa (2. August 2013)

Machen wir jetzt hier Schritt für Schritt Root-Erklärung? Dann fliegt der Thread aus den Abo's, muss doch echt nicht sein..


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Warum?
Hier wird nur Hilfestellung zum flashen einer Custom ROM gegeben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Tut mir leid wenn etwas viel war....
Alles ist jetzt wieder installiert und es läuft schneller denn je 

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch, kann es sein, dass der Akku mit CM sehr schnell leer wird?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Das liegt daran, dass du mehr rumspielst 
Ist mir aber auch aufgefallen, dass der Akku etwas schneller leer geht. 
Liegt aber glaube ich an der Nightly. 
Ich komme trotzdem gut durch den Tag.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass du mehr rumspielst
> Ist mir aber auch aufgefallen, dass der Akku etwas schneller leer geht.
> Liegt aber glaube ich an der Nightly.
> Ich komme trotzdem gut durch den Tag.



Wie mehr rumspielen?
Ich hab jetzt nur noch 70%


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

1. Verbraucht die CWM a bissl. 
2. Probierst du die Funktionen aus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Iwie ist alles viel flüssiger 
Kann man iwo ein widget runterladen mit dem man schnell die mobile Datenverbindung ein und ausschalten kann? Oder generell welche runterladen kann? Energiesparmodus gibts in cm wohl nicht


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. August 2013)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Gibt es für das Evo 3D eigentlich ne ROM mit 4.2?
Hätte doch gerne mal was neueres 
MfG


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Iwie ist alles viel flüssiger
> Kann man iwo ein widget runterladen mit dem man schnell die mobile Datenverbindung ein und ausschalten kann? Oder generell welche runterladen kann? Energiesparmodus gibts in cm wohl nicht


 
Machs doch einfach im Notification Center.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Ahh OK jetzt hab ich es auch gesehen 
Kann man denn jetzt noch Widgets hinzufügen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Auf den Homescreen?
Einfach aus den Drawer ziehen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Auf den Homescreen?
> Einfach aus den Drawer ziehen



Schon klar aber bei Samsung zum Beispiel gabs deutlich mehr widgets 
Energiesparmodus gibts wohl nicbt


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. August 2013)

Du weißt schon dass du auch Widgets installieren kannst?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass du auch Widgets installieren kannst?



Danach frag ich ja die ganze Zeit  
Ich weiß ja nicht wo


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. August 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/category/APP_WIDGETS?hl=de Hier?


----------



## Whoosaa (2. August 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Gibt es für das Evo 3D eigentlich ne ROM mit 4.2?
> Hätte doch gerne mal was neueres
> MfG


 
[ROM] [UNOFFICIAL] CyanogenMod 10.1 - 4.2.2 - 25-July - xda-developers
Läuft seit einigen Tagen ohne Probleme.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/category/APP_WIDGETS?hl=de Hier?



Wusste nicht mal, dass es das gibt 
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Ich muss unbedingt den Stromverbrauch reduzieren..... 

Zum Thema Android 4.2.2: sieht sehr gut aus, läuft super flüssig und es gibt nix zu bemängeln, ob man das bei verschiedenen Handys aber vergleichen kann ist die frage


----------



## Der Maniac (2. August 2013)

Ich hab Android 4.2.2 sogar auf meinem alten Galaxy S zum laufen bekommen... Also von der Seite aus ist CM genial! Das der Stromverbrauch steigt kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen, weder beim Galaxy S noch beim Nexus 4... Wer gefühlte 1000 Widgets und Info-Apps nutzt hat da selber Schuld... 

Bei mir ist das alles auf ein minimum heruntergefahren, 1 Widget, undzwar das cLock, eine einzige Seite Homescreen, keine Google Suchleiste, Google Now abgeschaltet, nichtmal die Appnamen werden eingeblendet (wobei das glaube ich nicht wirklich Energie spart xD). Helligkeit regelt das Display selber und funken darf er in 2G/3G/2G+3G... Ich bin zufrieden^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Google Now ist auch alles aus bei mir, cLock allerdings nicht das möchte ich haben 
Ich hab noch ei paar Ordner erstellt und versuche immer die Apps aus dem Multitasking zu löschen.
Auf 2G limitieren tue ich vielleicht auch, da ich nicht mehr brauch 
helligkeit muss bei dem Wetter aber leider auf max sein sonst seh ich nixmehr


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Schmeiss cLock weg und nutze DashClock.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Was ist daran besser?

Das kann doch nicht sein oder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Viele apps haben DashClock extensions.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Viele apps haben DashClock extensions.



Heißt ja nicht unbedingt, dass es besser sein muss....
Ich probiers  aber mal.
Iwas stimmt mit dem Stromverbrauch bei mir aber nicht...


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Ist es aber.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Gabs mal installiert, hab im Haus aber kein GPS Empfang also nix mit Wetter.
Kannst du mir sagen wieso das Android OS auf einmal soviel akku braucht?


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

kA. Lad dir Eye in Sky Weather. Ist präziser.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> kA. Lad dir Eye in Sky Weather. Ist präziser.



Hab ich gemacht.
War wohl wegen den ganzen updates und so....
Nutzt ihr eigentlich virenprogramme oder add blocker?


----------



## Leandros (2. August 2013)

Virenscanner sind Schwachsinn.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Und addblock gegen die ganze Werbung?
Man muss doch sehen können was soviel Akku zieht oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Die Entwickler sollen für ihre (kostenlose) Arbeit auch was bekommen!
Virenscanner bremst nur aus. 
Bei mir ist der Verbrauch minimal angestiegen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die einzigen Apps die mir beim Akkuverbrauch angezeigt werden sind Chrome und Tapatalk.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Bei mir zieht halt das OS so abnormal viel:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist nicht normal, weiß da jemand Abhilfe?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Einfach mal auf die nächste Nightly warten 
Wie kann man Google Now eigentlich abschalten?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Problem ich bin dann im Urlaub und da muss der Akku den ganzen Tag halten und dass auch noch in Italien wo ich ohne maximale Helligkeit nix sehe


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Im Urlaub wirst du dein Handy nicht ständig nutzen, kannst es also zwischendurch ausmachen. 
Zudem kappst du ja sämtliche Verbindungen 
Wie macht man denn nun Google Now aus?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Im Urlaub wirst du dein Handy nicht ständig nutzen, kannst es also zwischendurch ausmachen.
> Zudem kappst du ja sämtliche Verbindungen
> Wie macht man denn nun Google Now aus?



Wollt mir grad titanium pro holen für 5 € aber man kann nur per Kreditkarte zahlen, nicht mal per handyrechnung geht das.

Google now mit der Menü taste öffnen (taste gedrückt halten) dann wenn du drinnen bist nochmal auf Menü und damit dann in die einstellungen , da kannst es dann ausmachen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wollt mir grad titanium pro holen für 5 € aber man kann nur per Kreditkarte zahlen, nicht mal per handyrechnung geht das.
> 
> Google now mit der Menü taste öffnen (taste gedrückt halten) dann wenn du drinnen bist nochmal auf Menü und damit dann in die einstellungen , da kannst es dann ausmachen


 
Zahlen per Vertrag ist nur mit gebrandeten Firmwares möglich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Danke 
Titanium kannste doch im Play Store kaufen, gibt ja jetzt die Karten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Danke
> Titanium kannste doch im Play Store kaufen, gibt ja jetzt die Karten



Aber nur für 15 ich brauch eine für 5€


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Dann haste halt noch was auf dem Account, ist doch kein Problem. 
Ich hab mir auch nur eine wegen Poweramp (3€) gekauft, und hab schon 9€ ausgegeben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

WI gibts die gleich nochmal....
Vielleicht kauf ich einfach noch nen Zweitakku 
Wie warm darf so ein Handy max eigentlich werden?


----------



## Timsu (2. August 2013)

Wenn du nichts mit dem Handy machst, ist natürlich der Verbrauch vom OS prozentual gesehen höher, als wenn du ein Spiel spielst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Ja stimmt. Nach etwas Nutzung siegte so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also doch wie erwartet


----------



## Klarostorix (2. August 2013)

hab mir nu auch ne 25€-Karte gegönnt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. August 2013)

Wer root hat sollte auf jeden fall "greenify" installieren, gibt wohl keine andere App welche soviel akku sparen kann, durch deaktivieren sinnloser Hintergrundanwendungen. Man wählt die Apps aus, welche nicht im Hintergrund laufen sollen wenn sie nicht aktiv sind. Das macht Sinn bei allen Anwendungen welche keine benachrichtigungen rausschicken. Sehr geil


----------



## jensi251 (2. August 2013)

Habt ihr bei chrome derzeit auch einen YouTube bug? Wenn ich das Video starten will passiert  visuell nix, aber der ton des Videos ist zu hören. Wenn ich auf das Video klicke (also direkt in dem Moment) wird auch nicht wie sonst der gesamte Kasten hervor gehoben, sondern nur das untere Drittel.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wer root hat sollte auf jeden fall "greenify" installieren, gibt wohl keine andere App welche soviel akku sparen kann, durch deaktivieren sinnloser Hintergrundanwendungen. Man wählt die Apps aus, welche nicht im Hintergrund laufen sollen wenn sie nicht aktiv sind. Das macht Sinn bei allen Anwendungen welche keine benachrichtigungen rausschicken. Sehr geil


 Echt? Dann lass ich also nur whatsapp und co laufen 
Wo kriegt man denn die playcards?
Lohnt sich tapatalk oder wie das heißt?

Edit: ich schau Videos generell nicht über. Chrome sondern über YT selber...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. August 2013)

Tapatalk finde ich persönlich schrecklich. Ich benutze lieber den Browser zum Forum surfen.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man denn die playcards?
> Lohnt sich tapatalk oder wie das heißt?


 
1. KLICK
2. Ohne Tapatalk würde ich mir Foren auf dem Smarty nicht antun


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Tapatalk finde ich persönlich schrecklich. Ich benutze lieber den Browser zum Forum surfen.



Hab ich auch mal gemacht, kostete aber zu viel Volumen....
Jetzt bin ich bei der APP, die ist zwar auch nicht gut aber sie braucht wenig...

Meinst du das mit greenify?:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Meinst du das mit greenify?


 
Jap genau!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Das is ja sogar gratis, muss ich gleich mal testen 
Ist installiert und so ziemlich alles ist blockiert sogar die forenapps bis auf instant messenger....
Spiele laufen im hintergrund weiter? Das ist mal richtig unnötig...


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. August 2013)

Darf ich die Widgets auch einschränken?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das is ja sogar gratis, muss ich gleich mal testen
> Ist installiert und so ziemlich alles ist blockiert sogar die forenapps bis auf instant messenger....
> Spiele laufen im hintergrund weiter? Das ist mal richtig unnötig...


 
Prozesse und Dienste ja. Deswegen ist greenify genial!

Edit: 
Widgets sind doch immer aktiv oder? Die werden dann ja nicht in den Ruhemodus geschickt denk ich mal, würde auch kein Sinn machen, dann aktualisieren sich die Widgets ja nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

vielleicht blockier ich auch noch die wetterapp....
Jetzt müsste man nur noch testen können obs auch wirklich den Ram leerer macht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. August 2013)

Das wäre mir egal, da RAM dazu da ist um benutzt zu werden. Aber unnötige Dienste und Prozesse machen die Bude langsamer und machen den Akku schneller leer. Das ist eher mein Grund für Greenify!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2013)

Akku Verbrauch senken hört sich immer gut an 
Sonst halt ich mit meinem S3 kein halben Tag durch


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. August 2013)

halber Tag, das war am anfang bei meim oppo schon ein wunder, so laaaaaange akku zu haben .


----------



## delpiero223 (3. August 2013)

Dat Bratwurstmobil


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Zahlen per Vertrag ist nur mit gebrandeten Firmwares möglich.


 
100% sicher? Weil bei meinem Vertrag geht das, und mein Nexus 4 ist afaik bandingfrei. Vor allem weil ich ne Custom Rom und zwischendurch auch mal 4.3 als Factory-Image hatte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2013)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> 100% sicher? Weil bei meinem Vertrag geht das, und mein Nexus 4 ist afaik bandingfrei. Vor allem weil ich ne Custom Rom und zwischendurch auch mal 4.3 als Factory-Image hatte.


 
Also bei mir ging es nur mit der Vodafone Firmware, google sagt:




> Wie einigen schon bekannt sein dürfte, können bei Vodafone oder der Telekom bzw. bei den Mobilfunk-Discountern, die im Vodafone- oder Telekom-Netz arbeiten, die Apps über Handyrechnung bezahlt werden. Diese Funktion ist allerdings bei nicht-gebrandeten, sprich freien Geräten deaktiviert.



Es gibt wohl ein Weg indem man die build.prop bearbeitet, aber das klappt wohl nicht bei jedem.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

Mein gerät ist von Vodafone und ich konnte auch schon damit zahlen, aber jetzt gings wieder nicht


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2013)

Du darfst nicht per Wlan online sein


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht per Wlan online sein



Ich weiß geht nur über Mobilfunk


----------



## delpiero223 (3. August 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht per Wlan online sein


 
Bei Lidl Mobile klappt es auch im WLAN ohne Probleme. Wüsste auch nicht, wieso es deshalb nicht gehen sollte?


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. August 2013)

"Mediaserver" verbraucht bei mir viel Akku, was macht der denn?


----------



## Leandros (3. August 2013)

delpiero223 schrieb:


> Bei Lidl Mobile klappt es auch im WLAN ohne Probleme. Wüsste auch nicht, wieso es deshalb nicht gehen sollte?


 
Korrekt. Brauchst nicht mobil online sein. Nur solltest du Mobilfunk und Netz haben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

Ja das stimmt du musst nur mit deinem Netzbetreiber verbunden sein, bei mir ginge aber nicht nur mit Netz sondern auvh mobile Daten.
Ob WLAN an oder aus ist, ist dabei egal.

Hat schon einer themes für den Apollo Musil player probiert?


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. August 2013)

An alle die schon länger CM haben:
Wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis neue Versionen für die meisten Geräte verfügbar sind?
Und ja, ich weiß dass es nen Unoffical port von 4.3 fürs S3 gibt 
Ich will den Entwicklern auch nichts vorwerfen, ich will mich einfach nur so mal informieren.


----------



## Hardwell (3. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> An alle die schon länger CM haben:
> Wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis neue Versionen für die meisten Geräte verfügbar sind?
> Und ja, ich weiß dass es nen Unoffical port von 4.3 fürs S3 gibt
> Ich will den Entwicklern auch nichts vorwerfen, ich will mich einfach nur so mal informieren.



Drölfzig Tage


----------



## Leandros (3. August 2013)

new_devide schrieb:


> Drölfzig Tage


 
Bessere Antwort gibt es nicht!


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2013)

delpiero223 schrieb:


> Bei Lidl Mobile klappt es auch im WLAN ohne Probleme. Wüsste auch nicht, wieso es deshalb nicht gehen sollte?


 
Weil ich das schon öfters gelesen habe das es bei manchen mit Wlan nicht ging aber mit Mobiler Datenleitung. Warum das so ist kein Plan.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Weil ich das schon öfters gelesen habe das es bei manchen mit Wlan nicht ging aber mit Mobiler Datenleitung. Warum das so ist kein Plan.



Ich hab geleyen , dass es egal ist ob WLAN an oder aus ist aber, dass die mobile Datenverbindung an sein muss.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2013)

Lol Apple ist am aben , denn der Marktanteil von:
Android Smartphones bei 80% (Apple unter 14%)
Android Tabletts bei 53 % (Apple 42%)

Hammer, wer brauch schon Apple.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. August 2013)

War Androids kompletter Anteil (Phones + Pads) nicht 75%?


----------



## Leandros (3. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Lol Apple ist am aben , denn der Marktanteil von:
> Android Smartphones bei 80% (Apple unter 14%)
> Android Tabletts bei 53 % (Apple 42%)
> 
> Hammer, wer brauch schon Apple.


 
Das Desktop OS ist trotzdem ziemlich solide.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Lol Apple ist am aben , denn der Marktanteil von:
> Android Smartphones bei 80% (Apple unter 14%)
> Android Tabletts bei 53 % (Apple 42%)
> 
> Hammer, wer brauch schon Apple.


 
Musst aber bedenken das ist im gegensatz zu android nur eine Firma mit immer nur einem aktuellen Modell zu einem enormen Preis.
DIe machen auch bei dem Marktanteil astronomisch hohe Gewinne


----------



## Leandros (3. August 2013)

Deren Hardware ist eine pure Frechheit. Mehr nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Deren Hardware ist eine pure Frechheit. Mehr nicht.


 
Das bezweifelt ja keiner, aber dennoch sind sie erfolgreich


----------



## Leandros (3. August 2013)

Stimmt.


----------



## Hardwell (3. August 2013)

Von der Qualität aber viel hochwertiger


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

new_devide schrieb:


> Von der Qualität aber viel hochwertiger


 
Höchstens von der Verarbeitung, die teile gehen doch bei jedem runterfallen kaputt....

Aber jetzt B2T:
Kann mir eigentlich ob von CM 10 schon ne Final draussen ist?


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. August 2013)

Ja, aber nicht fürs S3 
Oder meinst du 10.2?


----------



## Timsu (3. August 2013)

Wie kann sowas nicht auffallen, wenn Android (teilweise) open-source ist?
Ex-FBI official claims organization can remotely activate the mic on Android phones to record user's conversations | Mail Online


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht fürs S3
> Oder meinst du 10.2?


 
Ich meine eine generelle final auf basis der 10er egal ob 10. oder 10.2 hauptsache fürs S3 und Final 
Für welches Handy ist es denn schon draussen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. August 2013)

Das S3 ist eins der wenigen wo es keine Final gibt, weil die GPU Schwierigkeiten macht, weil Samsung den Quellcode nicht raus gibt. 
Für so ziemlich alle anderen Geräte gibts 10.1 Final. 
S3 halt 10.1 Nightly. 
Aber das ist (mir) eh egal, läuft ja 

10.2 kommt jetzt dann mal irgendwann


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das S3 ist eins der wenigen wo es keine Final gibt, weil die GPU Schwierigkeiten macht, weil Samsung den Quellcode nicht raus gibt.
> Für so ziemlich alle anderen Geräte gibts 10.1 Final.
> S3 halt 10.1 Nightly.
> Aber das ist (mir) eh egal, läuft ja
> ...



Ahh Samsung typisch halt schon fast so wie Apple 
Solange es läuft mecker ich nicht
Iwann ist sehr genau  
Ist die dann auf 4.3?


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. August 2013)

10.2 ist 4.3
So gehts auch: in drölfzig Tagen 
Niemand weiß das xD


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Deren Hardware ist eine pure Frechheit. Mehr nicht.



Wenn die Software die schwächere Hardware ausgleicht interessiert das kein Schwein. 
 Und genau da hat Apple einen großen Vorteil denn Ihre Software wird genau für Ihre Hardware gemacht.
Android ist echt klasse aber ohne die bescheuerten Herstellerbrandings wäre es 1000x geiler. 
Was bringen einen 1000 Varianten von Handys von zig Hersteller wo die Kacke vom Hersteller die Smartys zu lamen krücken macht und man deswegen einen Quad haben muss.
Dann muss man auch noch immer hoffen das ein Update kommt und wenn man Glück hat sogar vor der nächsten Androidversion und alles nur wegen den bescheuerten Herstellerbranding.
Ich hoffe das die Leute alle immer mehr checken das diese Brandings Müll sind und alle Hersteller mit ihrem Dreck pleite gehen und nur die mit Stock Android bleiben. 
Am liebsten wäre mir sogar wenn durch Google in Zukunft Motorola mit Stock Android und langen Updates den ganzen anderen Dreck vom Markt schmeißt.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Höchstens von der Verarbeitung, die teile gehen doch bei jedem runterfallen kaputt....


 
Blablabla, sorry aber das ist einfach nur dummes Gewäsch.
Ich kenne genug mit Iphones wo nach mehreren Stürzen nix war außer die gewöhnlichen Kratzer genauso bei Androiden.
Aber wie es die Physik und der Zufall so wollen fallen sowohl IPhones wie auch (oh was für ein Wunder) Androiden mal so beschissen das genau ein Sturz aus nicht mal großer Höhe reicht und es ist im Arsch.
Am Ende kann man nur sagen lass dein Smarty nicht fallen egal ob von Apple oder sonst wo her. 
Und falls du zu den etwas unvorsichtigeren Leuten gehörst, wie ich, schaut dein Smarty eben nach nem halben Jahr schlimmer aus als bei manchen nach 5 Jahren. 
Oder du verwendest eine Hülle die zumindest das gröbste abfängt und es um ein weiteres halbes Jahr hinaus zögert.


----------



## Leandros (3. August 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wie kann sowas nicht auffallen, wenn Android (teilweise) open-source ist?
> Ex-FBI official claims organization can remotely activate the mic on Android phones to record user's conversations | Mail Online


 
Der springende Punkt dabei ist, "FBI Claims". FBI kann viel sagen, muss nicht stimmen und tut es nicht. 

Das das iPhone besser verarbeitet als ein Android phone ist, ist totaler schwachfug. Die werden teilweise in der selben Fabrik hergestellt.
Mit dem runterfallen muss ich Soldat0815 allerdings zu stimmen. 

Beim OS ist es ein Streitpunkt. Wenn man hackintosh auf nahezu jeder Hardware gut zum laufen bekommt, kann es nicht zu hart optimiert bzw stripped down sein. Linux ist halt linux.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Blablabla, sorry aber das ist einfach nur dummes Gewäsch.
> Ich kenne genug mit Iphones wo nach mehreren Stürzen nix war außer die gewöhnlichen Kratzer genauso bei Androiden.
> Aber wie es die Physik und der Zufall so wollen fallen sowohl IPhones wie auch (oh was für ein Wunder) Androiden mal so beschissen das genau ein Sturz aus nicht mal großer Höhe reicht und es ist im Arsch.
> Am Ende kann man nur sagen lass dein Smarty nicht fallen egal ob von Apple oder sonst wo her.
> ...


 
Für den Preis, verlange ich aber deutlich mehr. 
Gerade das Gehäuse sollte aus komplett Metall sein und nicht Glas-Alu.
Iphones sind mir zu klein, zu eingeschränkt (iTunes) und das Design geht gar nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

Kann man eigentlich lieder von iTunes auf das S3 bringen? (wurden nicht dort gekauft)


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Für den Preis, verlange ich aber deutlich mehr.
> Gerade das Gehäuse sollte aus komplett Metall sein und nicht Glas-Alu.
> Iphones sind mir zu klein, zu eingeschränkt (iTunes) und das Design geht gar nicht.


 Öhm, meinst du nur Alu wäre teurer in der Herstellung als Alu mit Glas?
Oder wie kommst du darauf, dass du bei diesem Preis ein Gehäuse komplett aus Metall erwartest?

Ich  lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster  und behaupte das ist aus  designtechnischen Gründen aus Alu und Glas. (Beim 4 und 4s afaik  Edelstahl)

Die Verarbeitung ist bei Apple mMn nicht besser als bei anderen High-End Smartphones. Ich finde sie jedoch edler.
Die Sturzempfindlichkeit ist nicht nur bei Apple Geräten so schlimm.




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Lol Apple ist am aben , denn der Marktanteil von:
> Android Smartphones bei 80% (Apple unter 14%)
> Android Tabletts bei 53 % (Apple 42%)
> 
> Hammer, wer brauch schon Apple.


 Kleiner Ausbruch von Fanboyheit oder was? 
Ich finde wenn beinahe die hälfte des Weltmarktes (Tablets) von einer Firma bedient wird ist das gar nicht so schlecht. Auch wenn man mal 80% hatte.
Außerdem sind die Zahlen doch überhaupt nicht schlecht. 
Man hat mehr iPhones verkauft als im Vorjahreszeitraum. (Quelle)
Dass die Aktie wieder deutlich sinken wird war auch klar. Die war letzten Sommer ja auch extrem hoch.
http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...le-iphones-seit-dem-jahr-2007-nach-quartalen/



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich lieder von iTunes auf das S3 bringen? (wurden nicht dort gekauft)


Jo, klar.
Die Sachen aus iTunes sind in einem Ordner "iTunesMedia" gespeichert. Einfach da mit dem Explorer rein, Strg.+C und dann aufs S3 und Strg.+V.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2013)

OK danke aus der Mediathek geht nämlich nicht -.-


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. August 2013)

Du kannst auch aus der Mediathek in nen Ordner und dann von dem Ordner aus aufs S3, so mache ich das.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2013)

Ach ich gugge ja gerne Droptests  

Das neue Nexus 7 aber ist das erste Gerät was ich sehe, was egal wie es aufkommt defekt ist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAe2FivpTYw


----------



## Leandros (5. August 2013)

Bedeutet das der Display unter Spannung steht, was definitiv nicht gut ist. 
Ist wahrscheinlich eines der ersten Chargen, die sind qualitativ immer etwas schlechter. Ist beim Nexus 4 auch gewesen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2013)

Ich würde zu gern wissen was beim ersten Drop auf die Rückseite kaputt gegangen ist, das es nicht mehr angeht


----------



## JackOnell (5. August 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Leider habe ich ich meine Cam vergessen und wollte jetzt ein paar Tipps für ne günstige Kamera zu fotografieren.
> Die Kamera in meinem Handy ist leider auch Defekt weshalb ich jetzt echt aufgeschmissen bin. Ich muss also nen
> ...



Moin moin,
Das ist die Startpost aus nem Thread in dem ich bis jetzt eine Kamera für 120 Euro vorgeschlagen bekommen habe. 
Was sagt ihr zur alternativen Idee mit nem prepaid Handy gibt es da überhaupt noch was interessantes im MM oder Saturn ?


----------



## Leandros (5. August 2013)

Wenig. Nichts mit guter cam.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. August 2013)

Ich hoffe der MX-Player bekommt Chromecast unterstützung. Dann hab ich endlich nen guten Media-Player (so lange Wlan vorhanden) *schmacht*.

Eigentlich will ich ja den Roku Streaming Player (die laufen doch auch mit Android ?!), aber die werdens wohl nie nach GER schaffen.


----------



## Klarostorix (5. August 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand gut laufende Custom-ROMs fürs Note 2 empfehlen? Will demnächst mal ein paar ausprobieren, aber ich hab bei der Menge echt keinen Überblick mehr


----------



## Leandros (5. August 2013)

CM 10.1 SlimBean Paranoid Android


----------



## JackOnell (5. August 2013)

Also lieber ne cam holen 
Danke


----------



## Klartext (5. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> CM 10.1 SlimBean Paranoid Android



Jop, finde auch die 3 besten im Moment


----------



## Klarostorix (5. August 2013)

Habt ihr die schon auf dem Note 2 ausprobiert?


----------



## Klartext (5. August 2013)

Nein, aber auf N4, N7 und S2&3. Slim nutze ich schon eine Weile. Nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. August 2013)

Schon mitbekommen? 

Android 4.3 macht anscheinend kritische Probleme bei den Nexus Geräten. Bootschleifen, GPS und WLAN-Probleme, Überhitzung, Ladeschwierigkeiten, nicht funktionierender Touchscreen. 
Sehr viele Leute haben Probleme und frustriert. 

Quellen:
Android 4.3 verursacht massive Probleme bei Googles Nexus 4 - Update - Androidwelt - PC-WELT
Android 4.3 schickt Nexus 4 in die Problemzone - WinFuture.de


----------



## Klartext (6. August 2013)

Bei XDA und G+ lese ich auch ständig ähnliches.. Ich selber hab keine Probleme auf Slim mit 4.3

Arbeitskollegen mit Stock N4 4.3 beschweren sich bis jetzt noch nicht..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. August 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Habt ihr die schon auf dem Note 2 ausprobiert?


 
Ich kann Miui mit mod empfehlen, läuft sehr gut und sparsam. Mit dem S3 komme ich auf 2 tage und 17 Stunden, bei zocken, Browsen und co.


----------



## Leandros (6. August 2013)

Ich kann MIUI NICHT empfehlen. 

Mit 4.3 habe ich auch einige Probleme. Bleibe auf 4.2.2.


----------



## DrDave (6. August 2013)

Wieso gibt es aktuell bei 4.3 verschiedene Versionen? 
So kann ich bis jetzt meine lieblingskombination von PA und Franco Kernel nicht fehlerfrei nutzen...


----------



## Klartext (6. August 2013)

Ich hab mir Slim 4.3 + Franco geflasht. Keine Probleme


----------



## Leandros (6. August 2013)

DrDave: Weil die neuen Nexus Geräte eventuell Problem verursachen könnten. Tut 4.3 aber auch soll. 4.3.1 ist schon in der mache.


----------



## Klarostorix (6. August 2013)

Ich habe nun mal Rootbox installiert. Läuft sehr rund, nur die Animationen sind etwas aufdringlich...


----------



## DrDave (6. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> DrDave: Weil die neuen Nexus Geräte eventuell Problem verursachen könnten. Tut 4.3 aber auch soll. 4.3.1 ist schon in der mache.


 
Ist jetzt JWR66V (Kernel) + JSS15J (Rom) kompatibel oder liegen meine aktuellen Darstellungsfehler an was anderem?

E: Vlt. sollte man doch ab und zu bei neuen Versionen die FAQ lesen: "DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE FLASH KERNELS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING. JWR KERNELS ARE NOT COMPATIBLE WITH JSS ROMS!"
Hat sich also erledigt...
Welches ist jetzt neuer? Und wieso nimmt derjenige, der die ältere source hat nicht die neue?


----------



## Klarostorix (6. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich kann Miui mit mod empfehlen, läuft sehr gut und sparsam. Mit dem S3 komme ich auf 2 tage und 17 Stunden, bei zocken, Browsen und co.


 MIUI sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Meine Meinung dazu: Wem MIUI gefällt, hätte sich lieber ein iPhone gekauft


----------



## Jahai (6. August 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> MIUI sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Meine Meinung dazu: Wem MIUI gefällt, hätte sich lieber ein iPhone gekauft



Dir sagt MIUI im ganzen nicht zu oder nur der Launcher nicht? Nimm halt notfalls Nova/Apex


----------



## DerpMonstah (6. August 2013)

Wozu dann noch MIUI installieren wenn man eh nen Launcher drüberkleistert?


----------



## Jahai (6. August 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wozu dann noch MIUI installieren wenn man eh nen Launcher drüberkleistert?



Weil MIUI aus mehr als nem Launcher besteht.


----------



## Klarostorix (6. August 2013)

Also ich bin nun bei Slimbean gelandet, top ROM


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. August 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wozu dann noch MIUI installieren wenn man eh nen Launcher drüberkleistert?





Jahai schrieb:


> Weil MIUI aus mehr als nem Launcher besteht.


 
DITO. Alleine das Menü gibt es in kein CM, AOSP, AOKP, SB .... 
Der Launcher ist nur die HomeScreen aber mehr auch nicht.

Das MIUI v5 ist Geil mit mein S3 komme ich auf über 3 Tage StandBy (Incl. HSDPA+ und W-LAN).
Noch schneller und Sparsamer geworden. 400MB Freier Ram habe ich im Durchschnitt. 
Daher kann ich von MIUI nur Positives sehen.


----------



## Timsu (6. August 2013)

Ungenutzter RAM = verschwendeter RAM


----------



## Leandros (6. August 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ungenutzter RAM = verschwendeter RAM


 
Genau. Dazu kann man schon Linuxatemyram.com konsultieren, gilt auch für Android.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. August 2013)

Aber wenn sinnlos irgendwelche Anwendungen im Hintergrund Datteln und den Akku leer machen das ist dann in Ordnung?


----------



## Heretic (6. August 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein versteh ich das nicht ganz...

Als s3 user der chronisch genervt ist durch nachlader durch vollen ram. Bzw bin ich der meinung das waere der grund...

Warum ist freier ram verschwendeter ram ?

Gerade das ist doch der ram der dafuer sorgt , 
dass beim oeffnen eines programs genug platz ist 
und nicht schon offene apps geschlossen werden ( die dann wieder lange nachlader erzeugen)

Oder bedeutet , dass was auf der seite stand , das sich das system fuer solche faelle faelle den ram schon geschnappt hat.
Dann wiederrum verstech ich die aussage jedoch nicht wie dann der ram immer vollaufen kann.

Verstehe ich da was falsch ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Genau. Dazu kann man schon Linuxatemyram.com konsultieren, gilt auch für Android.


 
Nette Seite .

Und zu der RAM sache. Warum holt ihr euch Droids mit ewig viel RAM, um ihn dann nicht zu nutzen?


----------



## Leandros (7. August 2013)

Heretic, ließ nochmal http://Linuxatemyram.com


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2013)

Dann erkläre mal das:
Wenn ich springfield ohne Task Manager starte, ruckelt das Spiel extrem. 
Wenn ich springfield mit Task Manager starte, läuft es absolut flüssig. 
Dabei wird 300 MB RAM frei gegeben.
Bei real racing 3 ist es genau so.


----------



## Leandros (7. August 2013)

Du nutzt noch Task Manager?


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. August 2013)

Habe mal eine Frage bzgl. der CPU-Governors.
Ich habe momentan auf Ondemand eingestellt, da ich meiner Meinung nach so die beste Kombo aus Leistung und Akkulaufzeit habe.
Allerdings tut sich mir folgende Frage auf:
Ist es schädlich wenn ich Ondemand einstelle?
Denn standartmäßig war pegasusq eingestellt, was ja eigentlich ondemand für Multicores ist.
Denn mit ondemand habe ich aber ca. eine doppelt so hohe Akkulaufzeit.
Warum ist das so?


----------



## Heretic (7. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Heretic, ließ nochmal Help! Linux ate my RAM!


 
Ich weis nicht ob ichs nicht verstehen will oder das Englische Falsch übersetzte.

Aber ich versteh immer nohc nicht den sinn hinter der aussage 



Timsu schrieb:


> Ungenutzter RAM = verschwendeter RAM


----------



## DrDave (7. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage bzgl. der CPU-Governors.
> Ich habe momentan auf Ondemand eingestellt, da ich meiner Meinung nach so die beste Kombo aus Leistung und Akkulaufzeit habe.
> Allerdings tut sich mir folgende Frage auf:
> Ist es schädlich wenn ich Ondemand einstelle?
> ...


 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man so pauschal keine genaue Antwort geben kann.
Der Grund ist einfach, dass noch andere Parameter eingestellt werden können (z.B. Sampling_rate (Wie oft wird überprüft), sampling_down_factor (wie schnell soll der Takt wieder gesenkt werden), minimale und maximaler Takt...).
Ich benutze sonst immer interactive.
Schädlich ist es jedoch nicht ondemand zu benutzen, wieso auch.


----------



## Leandros (7. August 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Aber ich versteh immer nohc nicht den sinn hinter der aussage



Nehmen wir mal die Tabelle:



Memory that is | You'd call it | Linux calls it
taken by applications 
| 
Used
 | 
Used
available for applications, and used for something
 | 
Free
 | 
Used
not used for anything
 | 
Free
 |
 Free

Nehmen wir an du hast App A auf deinem Telefon.

Du offenest A, dann ist der Ram für die App "taken by application". Also benutzt. Nun schliest du A, A ist nun "available for applications, and used for something", dieses "something" ist im falle von Android die App selber.
Wenn du nun App A "killst", dann ist die Ram frei "not used for anything", das starten der App dauert nun (imaginäre) 5 sekunden.
Wenn du sie allerdings nicht gekillt hättest, wäre sie noch in der zweiten zeile, also available und würde nun innerhalb von 2 sekunden starten.

Ihr geht bei freiem Ram immer von der letzen Spalte in der letzen Zeile aus. Der davor ist allerdings auch "frei".

Du kannst das mit einem Terminal Emu auf deinem Smartphone checken, in dem du "free -m" eintippst. Simpler Linux command. Damit kannst du nun freien und "freien" ram unterscheiden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. August 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob ichs nicht verstehen will oder das Englische Falsch übersetzte.
> 
> Aber ich versteh immer nohc nicht den sinn hinter der aussage


 Wenn du dir den freien Ram anzeigen lässt, dann bekommst du nur den angezeigt, der wirklich für absolut garnichts verwendet wird. Daraus kann man leicht schließen, dass der restliche Ram belegt ist und für weitere Anwendungen nicht zu Verfügung steht. 
Dem ist aber nicht so!
Es gibt jede menge Ram, der noch mit altem Zeugs gefüllt ist oder als Cache benutzt wird oder sonst was ("used for something" auf der verlinkten Seite). Das ist sinnvoll, denn wenn du diese Anwendung wieder startest, sind die Daten noch im Ram und sie startet viel schneller.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass dieser Ram belegt ist. Belegt ist nur der, der von aktiven Anwendungen/Prozessen benötigt wird. Kommt eine weitere Anwendung hinzu, wird ein Teil des "used for something" Rams für diese frei gemacht.

Es ist also eher ein Verständnisproblem. 
Nur weil nur 50mb als frei angezeigt werden, heißt das nicht, dass nur 50mb zur Verfügung stehen.
Die Tabelle auf der verlinkten Seite zeigt das mMn sehr gut.

EDIT: 
Windows macht das afaik auch. Wenn man 16GB verbaut hat, können schon mal 2GB als belegt angezeigt werden, obwohl man gar nichts macht. Daraus zu schließen, dass Windows mit nur 2GB Ram nicht benutzbar ist, ist aber falsch. (Daher kommen mMn auch die "8GB Ram für Media-PC" Empfehlungen)


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2013)

MS hat die Geschichte mit Windows Vista angefangen. Das war der Hauptgrund warum das als Ramfresser verschrien war.


----------



## Timsu (7. August 2013)

Ein anderes Beispiel ist Solaris:
Dieses Betriebssystem ist hauptsächlich für Fileserver konzipiert, hier wird der RAM als Lesecache für Dateien genutzt.
Hat man 24GB RAM und nur 20GB Daten wird nur aus dem RAM gelesen, der RAM wird als komplett "belegt" angezeigt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du nutzt noch Task Manager?


Dann Frag ich noch mal:



> Dann erkläre mal das:
> Wenn ich springfield ohne Task Manager starte, ruckelt das Spiel extrem.
> Wenn ich springfield mit Task Manager starte, läuft es absolut flüssig.
> Dabei wird 300 MB RAM frei gegeben.
> Bei real racing 3 ist es genau so.



Und Ja, System Manager Pro, so wie der Tak killer vom MIUI. Des weiteren nur 9 Apps in den Autostart.

Dann noch eine Frage: Warum nutzt ihr dann SlimBeam? Das wurde ja auch bis auf das extremste abgespeckt, da ist der RAM meistens Frei.


----------



## Leandros (7. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Dann Frag ich noch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Task Killer machen Android nicht schneller.

Autostart? Ohh gott. Bitte, kauf dir ein iPhone oder Windows phone. Aber langsam wirds echt schlimm.

Wo ist denn SlimBean abgespeckt? Das ist alles andere als abgespeckt ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2013)

OK keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort. Also weißt du es nicht. 

Slim Beam = 92MB groß
cm-10.1 = 167 MB


----------



## Leandros (7. August 2013)

Worauf sollte ich denn Antworten?

Ach, File Size macht das also aus? Muss ich dich enttäuschen, Slim Bean hat einfach ihr Package in zwei .zips gepackt, was zusammen mehr als 220 MB macht.


----------



## Timsu (7. August 2013)

Welches Tutorial würdet ihr denn empfehlen um in die Androidprogrammierung einzusteigen?    Ist das von developer.android.com empfehlenswert?
Sollte man zuerst "normales" Java lernen? 
Eclipse oder was anderes?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2013)

Das 3. Mal:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...96904-android-stammtisch-560.html#post5533735


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Sollte man zuerst "normales" Java lernen?


Man muss halt programmieren lernen. Ob man nun mit C oder mit "Java for Android"(der Unterschied sind eigentlich nur die Bibliotheken) anfängt ist im Endeffekt egal.


> Eclipse oder was anderes?


Zum arbeiten ist es ok, leider ist die Projektverwaltung aber eher unhandlich.
Dafür gibt es WYSIWYG für die GUIs.


----------



## Heretic (8. August 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir den freien Ram anzeigen lässt,..............





Leandros schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal die Tabelle:
> ............................



Okey , ich glaub ich kann mir das jetzt ganz gut vorstellen , dankö.

Dann isses ja eigendlich echt witzig , wie das S3 Stock mit dem Ram umgeht.
Hat massig platz und stock dennoch ständig rum...

Naja nur noch ein paar Wochen , dann ist die Garantie ehh weg , dann wird ausprobiert was das zeug hält.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. August 2013)

Geil Leute, das erste MIUI v5 für das S3 mit Android 4.2.2
[ROM] [PORT] [4.2.2] MIUI v5 3.8.2 - xda-developers
Hat zwar noch ein paar bugs aber läuft sehr rund.
Der Typ ist unglaublich, AOSP SuperNexus 2.0 Milestone 1 mit MIUI v5 vermischt. 

Entwicklung im vollen Gange.


----------



## Leandros (8. August 2013)

*@Timsu @Olstyle*



> Zum arbeiten ist es ok, leider ist die Projektverwaltung aber eher unhandlich.
> Dafür gibt es WYSIWYG für die GUIs.



Ok ist definitiv anders. Eclipse ist hölle pur. 
Würde direkt IntelliJ oder Android Studio + Gradle empfehlen (auch wenn das etwas mehr einarbeit ist).

Du kannst direkt mit Android anfangen, das andere verwirrt nur.
Kannst mit den Trainings beginnen und bei fragen entweder Googlen, hier fragen oder Java ist auch eine Insel (für allg Java fragen) konsultieren.


*@Gordon*

Mensch? Ihr habt auch schon 4.2.2? Fortschrittlich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Geil Leute, das erste MIUI v5 für das S3 mit Android 4.2.2


 
Was war MiUi davor? Gingerbread?

Hab mal ne neue Combo. Bin von PA zu CM. Bin eig echt zufrieden. Nächste woche kommt dann SlimBean aufs N7.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. August 2013)

Ich könnte gerade echt nen 360° Noscope  hinlegen -.-
Ich kann nämlich mit CM keine Musik mehr per Whatsapp versenden, muss ich mich damit abfinden oder gibts da nen Fix?


----------



## Leandros (8. August 2013)

SlimBean, muss ich zugeben, gefällt mir immer mehr und mehr. Die machen einen guten Job.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. August 2013)

@Black: Unterschiedlich MIUI v3 war Gingerbread 2.3.wasweißich. V4 war dann ICS, glaube 4.0.4. Und jetzt V5 ist normalerweise 4.1.2. Aber das Galaxy Nexus hat offiziell 4.2.2 und das Nexus 4 inoffiziell. Aber im Grunde ist es egal, welche Android-Version da herrscht. Wie Leandi schon immer sagt, MIUI ist einfach kein Android mehr.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. August 2013)

Was ist es dann??


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. August 2013)

MIUI?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. August 2013)

was denn sonst?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. August 2013)

Ja, MIUI ist MIUI. Ich glaub, jetzt reden wir aneinander vorbei.


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. August 2013)

Ich bemitleide jeden, der ein Samsung Smartphone mit Android 4.2 hat. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, haben die alle das in Spalten aufgeteilte Einstellungsmenü. Das ist definitiv eines der blödesten Dinge, die ich von Samsung gesehen habe.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. August 2013)

Was genau meinst du? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wie Leandi schon immer sagt, MIUI ist einfach kein Android mehr.


 dann halt mit Zitat. Was ist miui dann, wenn es kein Android ist.


----------



## Leandros (9. August 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide jeden, der ein Samsung Smartphone mit Android 4.2 hat. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, haben die alle das in Spalten aufgeteilte Einstellungsmenü. Das ist definitiv eines der blödesten Dinge, die ich von Samsung gesehen habe.


 
*curious*


Habt ihr eigentlich schon mitbekommen das JBQ geht? Weil AOSP nicht mehr Open Source ist, aufgrund von diversen zusammenhängen, mit z.B Qualcomm? (Habe ich irgendwie seit 2 Tagen vergessen zu posten )


@Gordon:
Es ist MIUI.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Gordon:
> Es ist MIUI.


 Das ist keine Antwort. Und wo ist die Antwort auf die Frage die ich dir gestellt habe?


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. August 2013)

@Bratwurst So sieht das ganze dann aus. mMn sehr unübersichtlich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. August 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> @Bratwurst So sieht das ganze dann aus. mMn sehr unübersichtlich.


 
Hast du nicht ein S3?


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. August 2013)

Ja, warum?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. August 2013)

Haben die also mittlerweile 4.2 dafür veröffentlicht, hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen 
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal auf mein Problem eine Seite vorher hinweisen


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. August 2013)

Nein, habe ich vergessen zu sagen, das ist ein Leak , namens xxufme7, läuft ganz vernünftig, bis auf diese Einstellungen -.- 
Von dem bug in CM weiß ich nix :S


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. August 2013)

Das ist glaube ich kein Bug, gibt nämlich auch Leute mit LGs die das haben. 
Ist das auf dem N4 auch so, Leandros?
Btw, einen Leak als Vorabversion zu bezeichnen ist aber nicht so ganz korrekt


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. August 2013)

Was wäre denn eine Vorabversion, weil Samsung veröffentlicht ja keine Betas(oder doch?)?
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das 'extra' von Samsung leaks verbreitet werden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. August 2013)

Dann gibt es nunmal keine Vorabversionen von Samsung. 
Generell würde ich eine Vorabversion zur Gattung Alphas & Betas zuteilen


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. August 2013)

Ok  Ich wette Samsung hat eine zu 90% fertige 4.2 FW für das S3, und jetzt wollen sie ja doch die 4.2 überspringen, und es dauert wieder ein halbes Jahr, bis sie 4.3 gebastelt haben... Kann mir eig egal sein haha


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Antwort.



Das ist eine Antwort. Zu fragen, was es denn ist, ist genauso sinnlos wie die Antwort, wenn ich dir sage, dass Linux kein Windows ist: "Was ist es dann?" -"Linux." Wenn MIUI kein Android ist, dann ist es MIUI. 



MisterLaggy schrieb:


> @Bratwurst So sieht das ganze dann aus.



Ich entwickle mehr und mehr eine gewisse Antipathie gegenüber Samsung. Erst den Markt mit Geräten überfluten, um dem Kunden weiszumachen, dass es nur einen Hersteller von Androiden gibt, dann das Flagschiff, weil es im Gegensatz zum S3 kaum Neuerungen gibt, mit unglaublich viel Bloatware zumüllen und jetzt sowas.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. August 2013)

Ich muss auch sagen, ich hätte im Nachhinein doch lieber das N4 anstatt dem S3 genommen, sind aber beide top, dank Custom ROMs
Nur dieser *************** Mist mit Whatsapp regt mich auf -.-


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. August 2013)

Ihr hättet alle das Oppo kaufen sollen .


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. August 2013)

Selbst wenn die Software von Samsung total fürn ****** ist, was übrig bleibt ist die Hardware, und mit der kann man noch so einiges anfangen, wenn erstmal Touchwiz weg ist.
Kaufen wir uns einfach alle das Ubuntu Edge xD


----------



## Leandros (9. August 2013)

Nein, nicht ohne Treiber. 

@ 1000Foxi: Was genau ist dein Problem? Mit der Beschreibung kann ich nichts anfangen. In der WhatsApp app kann ich keine beliebigen Dateien mehr versenden, warum sollte das an CM liegen?


@ MisterLaggy: Die Spalten nennen sich normal Tabs. 

@Black: Vom Dev support sind Oppo und Sony Spitzenreiter.

@Bratwurst: Die Antipathie kommt aber reichlich spät.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. August 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Software von Samsung total fürn ****** ist, was übrig bleibt ist die Hardware, und mit der kann man noch so einiges anfangen, wenn erstmal Touchwiz weg ist.
> Kaufen wir uns einfach alle das Ubuntu Edge xD


 Na dann mal fleißig Spenden, damit das mit den 32 Mio noch was wird. (ich glaub ja nicht dass das was wird, leider  )


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. August 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum bei Samsung immer an den Treibern bezüglich CM etc. rumgemeckert wird. Natürlich wäre es wünschenswert, das Samsung den Entwicklern den Code zur Verfügung stellt. Aber ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, was an den aktuellen Nightlies in CM noch an der Stabilität getan werden soll. Aber wahrscheinlich sehe ich das auch nur so, weil ich kein Programmierer bin. @john ich hoffe auch, dass es was wird, mal schauen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. August 2013)

Es muss ja nicht die Stabilität sein. Es kann ja auch die Leistung an sich oder die Akkusparsamkeit sein. Gutes Beispiel ist mal wieder nVidia. Die nouveau-Treiber unter Linux laufen auch stabil. Trotzdem performen die längst nicht so gut wie die proprietären Treiber. Danke, Linus: Aalto Talk with Linus Torvalds [Full-length] - YouTube


----------



## Leandros (9. August 2013)

Die nouveau Treiber sind verdammt gut. 
Fglrx ist um Längen schlimmer. 

Ich könnte es jetzt breit treten was für eine Arbeit es war, es so zum laufen zu bekommen (meinen Respekt an die Samsung maintainer), wie die Leistung und Stabilität wirklich ist etc etc
Lass ich aber.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @ 1000Foxi: Was genau ist dein Problem? Mit der Beschreibung kann ich nichts anfangen. In der WhatsApp app kann ich keine beliebigen Dateien mehr versenden, warum sollte das an CM liegen?


 
Dann versuche ich mal es genauer zu beschreiben:
Mit Touchwiz hatte ich folgende Möglichkeiten Lieder zu versenden: entweder aus dem Player raus durch die Teilen Funktion oder in Whatsapp mit der Audio versenden Funktion. 

Dass es aus dem Player nicht geht, ist ja verständlich, kann ja CM nichts dafür. 
Aber dass es aus Whatsapp nicht geht, verwundert mich, denn bei Touchwiz hatte ich folgende Optionen wenn ich auf Audio versenden getippt habe: Audio Player (Song auswählen), Google Play Music & Sprach memo. 
Jetzt kommt kein Auswahldialog, sonder sofort ein Recorder für die Audioaufnahme. 

Und ich denke auch dass das kein Feature von Touchwiz ist, denn einige (das Xperia U jedenfalls) Sonys können das auch.


EDIT: Habs jetzt hinbekommen, die Lösung war echt einfach, dass ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin, 

Hab jetzt einfach die Teilen Funktion des ES Datei Explorers genommen, damit gehts


----------



## Klartext (9. August 2013)

WhatsApp fragt idR auch von wo man die Datei auswählen möchte, solange man nicht beim ersten auswählen die Option "immer" mit aktiviert hat, dann nimmt er in Zukunft immer die gewählte App. Einfach WhatsApp zurücksetzen, dann sollte der Dialog wieder kommen. Selber viel CM genutzt, hat immer funktioniert.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. August 2013)

Bei mir nicht, auch bei zurückgesetzten App Daten geht er direkt zur Sprachaufnahme.


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Lass ich aber.


 
Danke  Akkusparsamķeit kann mir jetzt egal sein, hab nen 3100 mAh Akku gekauft


----------



## Timsu (9. August 2013)

Die ganze Customrom Sache mit dem Nexus 7 ist ja echt enttäuschend.
Klappt bei Erich der Android Device Manager?


----------



## Klartext (9. August 2013)

Welchem Nexus 7? Und warum? Beim 2012er ist doch alles Top?

Nein, er kennt zwar meine Geräte, aber findet nicht eins und es klingelt auch keins. Habe auch alle korrekt eingestellt. Aber das liest man überall, funktioniert nur selten.


----------



## Leandros (9. August 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Die ganze Customrom Sache mit dem Nexus 7 ist ja echt enttäuschend.
> Klappt bei Erich der Android Device Manager?


 
Ach, um die Custom Roms geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht darum das es kein Open Source Android mehr gibt welches man auf einem Gerät booten kann. Der Tod von AOSP.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Das ist eine Antwort. Zu fragen, was es denn ist, ist genauso sinnlos wie die Antwort, wenn ich dir sage, dass Linux kein Windows ist: "Was ist es dann?" -"Linux." Wenn MIUI kein Android ist, dann ist es MIUI.


 Lol, da weißt du gar nichts über Miui aber erstmal was behaupten. 
MIUI basiert auf SAMMY, daher sollte es Android sein. MIUI ist nur eine Ui. 
Und wenn man richtig gut ist, schafft man es, miui Ui in Aosp oder Aosk oder Cm zu integrieren.


----------



## Leandros (9. August 2013)

Und du weisst nicht wovon wir reden.
Android ist dann also in wirklichkeit ein Linux. ********, dann wurden wir alle getrickst die letzen Jahre. Wir sollten Android umbedingt umbennen in Linux.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> MIUI basiert auf SAMMY


 
Willst du mir jetzt verklickern, dass das MIUI, was ich auf meinem HTC rennen lassen könnte, auf einer Samsung-Firmware basiert? MIUI ist kein Android mehr, es ist MIUI. Ich kann auch nicht einfach OSX oder Debian noch immer als UNIX bezeichnen, nur weil es irgendwann mal daraus entstanden ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Willst du mir jetzt verklickern, dass das MIUI, was ich auf meinem HTC rennen lassen könnte, auf einer Samsung-Firmware basiert? MIUI ist kein Android mehr, es ist MIUI. Ich kann auch nicht einfach OSX oder Debian noch immer als UNIX bezeichnen, nur weil es irgendwann mal daraus entstanden ist.


Ich schreib immer über das S3 falls du lesen kannst. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Und du weisst nicht wovon wir reden.
> Android ist dann also in wirklichkeit ein Linux. ********, dann wurden wir alle getrickst die letzen Jahre. Wir sollten Android umbedingt umbennen in Linux.


 
Wieso antwortest du auf mein Posting? Machst du doch sonst auch nicht. 
Und das du wieder völlig durch drehst ist ja normal. 
Was ich nicht verstehe, was ihr gegen MIUI habt?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich schreib immer über das S3 falls du lesen kannst.



Achso, und weil MIUI auf dem S3 jetzt auf Sammy basiert, ist es natürlich definitiv Android, sicher.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, was ihr gegen MIUI habt?



Wir haben nichts gegen MIUI. Wir versuchen dir gerade zu verklickern, dass MIUI kein Android in dem Sinne mehr ist, weil die Modifikationen einfach zu groß sind.


----------



## Leandros (9. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wir haben nichts gegen MIUI. Wir versuchen dir gerade zu verklickern, dass MIUI kein Android in dem Sinne mehr ist, weil die Modifikationen einfach zu groß sind.


 
Wird er nicht verstehen. Ich gebs auf.

Gesendet von meinem Unix Nexus 4. 





> Dann erkläre mal das:
> Wenn ich springfield ohne Task Manager starte, ruckelt das Spiel extrem.
> Wenn ich springfield mit Task Manager starte, läuft es absolut flüssig.
> Dabei wird 300 MB RAM frei gegeben.
> Bei real racing 3 ist es genau so.



Warum ist das so? Ganz einfach. Weil das Memory Management von Samsung ******** ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wir haben nichts gegen MIUI. Wir versuchen dir gerade zu verklickern, dass MIUI kein Android in dem Sinne mehr ist, weil die Modifikationen einfach zu groß sind.


 
Ich finde aber das Menü und das alle Apps auf dem home screen landen bei Miui sehr gut, leider bietet mir das kein anderes Android.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. August 2013)

Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?


----------



## Leandros (9. August 2013)

Hä? Was läuft denn besser auf MIUI als auf Android? Beispiele, mit fakten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?


 
Weil das meine Entscheidung beeinflusst.


----------



## kaepernickus (9. August 2013)

Laut Taylor Wimberly (ehemals bei AndroidAndMe und Motorola-Insider) kommt das "Nexus 4-2 / Nexus 5" im 4. Quartal und wird von Motorola produziert, aber nicht auf dem Moto X basieren.
https://plus.google.com/110694450299661318989/posts/STekvhBfc9R

Der Mann hat auch schon beim Moto X mit den meisten Punkten/Gerüchten richtig gelegen.


----------



## Leandros (9. August 2013)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Laut Taylor Wimberly (ehemals bei AndroidAndMe und Motorola-Insider) kommt das "Nexus 4-2 / Nexus 5" im 4. Quartal und wird von Motorola produziert, aber nicht auf dem Moto X basieren.
> https://plus.google.com/110694450299661318989/posts/STekvhBfc9R
> 
> Der Mann hat auch schon beim Moto X mit den meisten Punkten/Gerüchten richtig gelegen.


 
Dazu wiederhole ich mein Kommentar, welches bereits auf Google+ zu lesen ist: 



> As long as you don't provide a source, it's a blatant lie.
> 
> Stop spreading rumors, it's fucking annoying.


----------



## kaepernickus (9. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dazu wiederhole ich mein Kommentar, welches bereits auf Google+ zu lesen ist:


 
Einerseits richtig, andererseits ist es in diesen Kreisen immer ein Risiko und deshalb nicht üblich seine Quellen preiszugeben.
Deshalb ist bei solchen Dingen immer der "track record" der diversen Leute sehr wichtig und bei Wimberly ist dieser bezüglich Motorola eben ausgezeichnet.

Abgesehen davon wäre ein Nexus mMn zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt wohl optimal für Google um Motorola international (zumindest in Europa) wieder mehr ins Rampenlicht zu rücken.
Mit dem Moto X hat man gerade den "Reboot" als "Google company" vollzogen und mit dem inzwischen etablierten Nexus-Namen könnte man speziell in den Motorola-untypischen Märkten nachlegen.

-------------------------------

Mal ganz unabhängig davon würde ich mich über ein Motorola-Nexus freuen.
Die Razrs und das Moto X (anscheinend) sind exzellent verarbeitet und schick. Beim Moto X setzen sie jetzt endlich auch auf ein RGB-AMOLED und kein Pentile mehr.


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. August 2013)

Damit ich mein XZ trotz gesperrtem BL rooten kann, muss ich zuerst einen älteren Kernel drauftun, aber das FlashTool (Emma) sagt dass es gesperrt ist und verweist mich auf die Webseite wenn ich es Updaten möchte.
[ROOT][Z] How-to for rooting newest firmware 10.3.1.A.0.244 - xda-developers 


Simlock kann ich ja durch den Netzbetreiber entfernen lassen, wird dann auch der Bootloader entsperrt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. August 2013)

Was meinst du mit "Emma"? 

Simlock hat nichts mit dem Bootloader zutun, also nein!


Bevor du den Bootloader unlockst (falls du das mal vor hast) sichere deine TA-Partition, dann kannst du jederzeit den Bootloader relocken inkl. DRM-Keys und Bravia-Engine, als hättest du ihn niemals unlocked und ist nichtmehr nachweisbar ob du ihn je offen hattest! 

Falls deine Root-Methode (warum auch immer) nicht klappt, kannst du auch von der älteren Firmware (243 glaub ich) rooten, dann per OTA das Update machen, und du behältst root.


Ich hab dir mal ein Screenshot vom Flashtool angehangen, genau das brauchs du!


----------



## kaepernickus (10. August 2013)

Es gibt jetzt übrigens (doch) factory image und binaries für das Nexus 7 (2013/razor).
Also war all die Aufregung umsonst. 

Nexus 7 (2013) “razor” factory image and binaries available
Binaries: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers
Factory Image: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images


----------



## Leandros (10. August 2013)

Schon gestern gesehn. Findsch gut, kann ich es mir ohne Bedenken kaufen. Mal schauen was aus JBQ wird.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. August 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er wiederkommt, vor allem, weil ihm die Sache mit Qualcomm nicht der einzige Dorn im Auge war: 



			
				JBQ schrieb:
			
		

> There's no point being the maintainer of an Operating System that can't boot to the home screen on its flagship device for lack of GPU support, *especially when I'm getting the blame for something that I don't have authority to fix myself and that I had anticipated and escalated more than 6 months ahead.*


----------



## Leandros (10. August 2013)

Hä? Das spielt doch auf die Sache an. In dem Zitat wird nie von einem anderen Dorn im Auge geredet.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. August 2013)

Lies mal das fett Gedruckte und vergiss den Zusammenhang mit Qualcomm. Er hat 6 Monate zuvor darauf hingewiesen und als es dann zu spät war, wurde ihm die Schuld in die Schuhe geschoben, obwohl er gar nicht autorisiert war, es selbst zu fixen.

Edit: Oder hab ich jetzt n Denkfehler?


----------



## Leandros (10. August 2013)

Du hast einen Denkfehler. 
Er wird einfach bereits seit  6 Monaten gesagt haben, das Qualcomm die treiber rausrücken soll.


----------



## kaepernickus (10. August 2013)

Was ich an der ganzen Sache nicht wirklich verstehe, der SoC (S4 Pro mit Adreno 320) ist ja praktisch der selbe, wie im N4.
Insofern dürfte es dazu ja kaum noch große "Geheimnisse" dazu geben. Warum legt sich dann Qualcomm (vermeintlich) quer wenn es um die Binaries geht? 

edit: Warum zeigt mir das PCGHX auf dem Handy bei unterschiedlichen Posts verschiedene Schriftgrößen an?
Ich habe nichts verändert und mein Post ist größer als z.B. der von Leandros?!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. August 2013)

Nee, isn Snappy 600.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. August 2013)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> edit: Warum zeigt mir das PCGHX auf dem Handy bei unterschiedlichen Posts verschiedene Schriftgrößen an?
> Ich habe nichts verändert und mein Post ist größer als z.B. der von Leandros?!


 
Benutzt du die Offizielle PCGHX App?
Kann ich nur von abraten, nimm Tapatalk 4.


----------



## Leandros (10. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Benutzt du die Offizielle PCGHX App?
> Kann ich nur von abraten, nimm Tapatalk 4.


 
Jup, Tapatalk ist definitv besser!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. August 2013)

Besonders im Vergleich zu ForumRunner.  Übrigens: Ich habe es mit der PCGH-App bis zum heutigen Tag nicht geschafft, die Push-Notifications auszuschalten.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Besonders im Vergleich zu ForumRunner.  Übrigens: Ich habe es mit der PCGH-App bis zum heutigen Tag nicht geschafft, die Push-Notifications auszuschalten.


Öhm, Einstellungen > Apps > PCGHX > Benachrichtigungen (Haken weg) 
Oder meinst du das nicht?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. August 2013)

Nicht auf Android 4.0.3, mein Lieber. Und selbst wenn ich 4.1+ hätte, würde er noch immer pushen. Ich meine in der App selbst in den Einstellungen. Egal ob der Haken da ist oder nicht, er pusht fröhlich weiter. Und da ich alles abonniere, worin ich schreibe, kann ich mit der App nie das Display anschalten, ohne dass da wieder dieses blöde X in der Notif.Bar ist, natürlich gefolgt von entsprechendem Traffic. Ich könnte mich natürlich immer abmelden, aber:
1. Bei einem Passwort mit 32 Stellen sehr nervig.
2. Das Layout ist nach der Anmeldung noch immer auf "Nicht angemeldet", was bedeutet, dass ich immer aktualisieren muss. Da ich eigentlich immer gedrosselt unterwegs bin, kann das dauern.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. August 2013)

Dann deinstallier die App und nutz Tapatalk


----------



## Leandros (10. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Nicht auf Android 4.0.3, mein Lieber. Und selbst wenn ich 4.1+ hätte, würde er noch immer pushen. Ich meine in der App selbst in den Einstellungen. Egal ob der Haken da ist oder nicht, er pusht fröhlich weiter. Und da ich alles abonniere, worin ich schreibe, kann ich mit der App nie das Display anschalten, ohne dass da wieder dieses blöde X in der Notif.Bar ist, natürlich gefolgt von entsprechendem Traffic. Ich könnte mich natürlich immer abmelden, aber:
> 1. Bei einem Passwort mit 32 Stellen sehr nervig.
> 2. Das Layout ist nach der Anmeldung noch immer auf "Nicht angemeldet", was bedeutet, dass ich immer aktualisieren muss. Da ich eigentlich immer gedrosselt unterwegs bin, kann das dauern.


 
Wir hatten das ja schonmal, ich hatte nie das Problem.

Hab sie mal Installier, schreibt mal was, würde es gerne reproduzieren können.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. August 2013)

Kann mir wer sagen was das ist? Immer wenn meine Freundin mich anrufen will klappt es nicht... Ich muss immer wirklich immer vorher mein Handy neustarten... damit sie anrufen kann Simkarte hab ich auch gewechselt von Eplus auf O2 sie hat auch O2 

HTC One Black 32GB
Android 4.2.2 Glaub ich
KEIN ROOT oder sonstiges 
Handy war neu 1 Woche alt vom Bruder bekommen.


----------



## Leandros (10. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Besonders im Vergleich zu ForumRunner.  Übrigens: Ich habe es mit der PCGH-App bis zum heutigen Tag nicht geschafft, die Push-Notifications auszuschalten.


 
Du hast recht. Wie schlecht.
Muss ja urlange her sein das ich die app genutzt sein (wahrscheinlich 2.3.x), da hat das noch super funktioniert. 


Es gibt 4.2.2 fürs HTC One?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. August 2013)

Ja gibt es  Aber trotzdem hab ich so Probleme damit -.-


----------



## kaepernickus (10. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Nee, isn Snappy 600.



Der S600 (APQ8064–1AA) im neuen N7 ist aber, soweit ich das jetzt recherchieren konnte, bis auf den Speicher identisch mit dem S4 Pro (APQ8064) aus dem N4 und wird auch als "S4 Pro" vermarktet.
Sprich Krait 300 und Adreno 320 sind da immer noch drinnen.

Siehe offizielle N7-Produktseite (Tech Specs):


> PROCESSING
> CPU: Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro, 1.5GHz
> GPU: Adreno 320, 400MHz






1000Foxi schrieb:


> Benutzt du die Offizielle PCGHX App?
> Kann ich nur von abraten, nimm Tapatalk 4.





Leandros schrieb:


> Jup, Tapatalk ist definitv besser!


 
Nope war vorhin via Chrome mit meinem N4 auf der normalen Desktop-Seite.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. August 2013)

Siehe Wikipedia:

"Das Gerät wird, wie der Vorgänger, von Asus hergestellt und besitzt einen untertakteten Qualcomm Snapdragon 600-SoC[15], der jedoch offiziell als Snapdragon S4 Pro bezeichnet wird."


----------



## Leandros (11. August 2013)

Das Nexus 7 2nd besitzt einen APQ8064–1AA, was ein Snapdragon 600 ist. Der allerdings als S4 Pro angepriesen wird (z.B auf der Offiziellen Seite von Google).
Das Nexus 4 besitzt einen APQ8064. Was ein S4 Pro ist.

Unterschiede?

Einige kleine, wie zwischen Nexus 4 und HTC One.


Der Nexus 7 CPU kann DDR3L-1600MHz RAM nutzen (wird es auch tun), der im N4 nur Dual-channel 533 MHz RAM. Außerdem beherscht das N4 nur 802.11n/ac WLAN, wohingegen das N7 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WLAN beherrscht. 
Außerdem besitzt das N4 kein Radio im CPU, das ist extern.

Außerdem besitzt der N7 chip DSP und GPS.


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen was das ist? Immer wenn meine Freundin mich anrufen will klappt es nicht... Ich muss immer wirklich immer vorher mein Handy neustarten... damit sie anrufen kann Simkarte hab ich auch gewechselt von Eplus auf O2 sie hat auch O2
> 
> HTC One Black 32GB
> Android 4.2.2 Glaub ich
> ...



Evtl. Wlan bug? Fahre mak nicht runter sondern wechsel in den flugmodus und zurück.  Vorher aber wlan ausschalten.

MfG


----------



## DrDave (11. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Außerdem beherscht das N4 nur 802.11n/ac WLAN, wohingegen das N7 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WLAN beherrscht.


 
Ok, der Part kann schon mal nicht stimmen, da die einzelnen WLAN Standards abwärtskompatibel sind
Sicher das beide schon ac können?


----------



## Leandros (11. August 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ok, der Part kann schon mal nicht stimmen, da die einzelnen WLAN Standards abwärtskompatibel sind
> Sicher das beide schon ac können?


 
Steht in der Prozessoren Spezifikation, die du von der Qualcomm Seite laden kannst. Fands auch irgendwie komisch. 

Edit: Nochmal nachgeschaut, der APQ8064 (N4, also realler S4 Pro) kann nur 802.11 a/b/g/n. Der 600 hingegen 802.11 ac.
Edit2: Bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher. Es widerspricht sich irgendwie einiges.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. August 2013)

Das Nexus 4 hat sicherlich kein Wlan AC, das hatte doch erst das HTC One und S4 oder nicht? Mein XZ hats nicht, daher wird das N4 das sicherlich auch nicht haben!


----------



## Leandros (11. August 2013)

Denke ich auch nicht. Habs direkt bei Wikipedia geändert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,
hab ein ganz komisches Problem. 
Nachdem ich auf mein Oppo die neuste CM nightly geflashed habe, ging nix mehr. Dann in die Recovery neuinstall dacht ich mir.

Ok hat nix gebracht. Also system etc alles gelöscht.

Dann nochmal in Rec und neuinstall.

So jetzt komm ich ab und zu ins OS, aber fast nie in die Recovery (über fastboot auch neu geflashed). Jetzt hab ich keine Gapps etc drauf.

Bin etwas am ende, weil ein brick scheints ja nicht zu sein.

EDIT: Bin jetzt doch irgendwie in die Rec gekommen.


----------



## Leandros (11. August 2013)

Kommst du in Fastboot? Alles wipen was zu wipen geht. Neustes CWM / TWRP flashen, bootloader etc updaten (der standard halt). 
Dann such dir ne CM nightly raus, die du schonmal laufen hattest, und dir sicher bist das die läuft.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. August 2013)

Leandros  ,wenn du mal einen von CM triffst hau ihn. ;D

Ja hat jetzt geklappt. Ich bin was weiß ich wie in TWRP gekommen, alte Nightly geflashed, neuer kernel etc. 

Aber ich bin die letzten 3 Stunden echt gestorben. Als armer Student...


----------



## Leandros (11. August 2013)

Solange ich nicht Koush hauen muss, der macht mir Angst wenn der damit rumläuft. https://plus.google.com/110558071969009568835/posts/UfNQxfcquei


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. August 2013)

Krass, ist da Druck hinter so nem Revolver. 

Schon gesehen?
Galaxy S4 Google Edition: Android 4.3 sperrt MicroSD


----------



## Leandros (11. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Krass, ist da Druck hinter so nem Revolver.
> 
> Schon gesehen?
> Galaxy S4 Google Edition: Android 4.3 sperrt MicroSD


 
Joa, ist normal. Sind halt .50 calibre. Das hämmert.

Natürlich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. August 2013)

Lea, hab jetzt ne AOKP Based Rom gefunden. 
CM is runter, kommt mir nicht mehr aufs Handy.

Muss ich wenn ich Slimbean auf mein N7 mach, die SD-Files löschen?


----------



## Leandros (12. August 2013)

SD files brauchst du niemals löschen. Haben nichts mit dem System zu tun.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. August 2013)

OK danke.


----------



## Leandros (13. August 2013)

Joa, ne, gerne. 

Habe mich mal dazu hingerissen ein FOSS projekt anzufangen (ja, ich arbeite for free ).
Denke das macht Später dann ganz guten Eindruck wenn man ne große Open Source app geschrieben hat. Außerdem wollte ich den Gitlab jungs mal was zurück geben.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2013)

Also ich hab bis jetzt immer nur "war das nicht gut genug zum Verkaufen?" gehört.  Aber als User freut es einen natürlich wenn andere was freigeben.


----------



## my_gen3 (13. August 2013)

Ich hoffe mal das ist ok hier einfach eine Frage in den Thread zu werfen:

Ist es irgendwie möglich Android 4.3 auf mein altes Samsung Galaxy S2 (GT-I9100) zu installieren? 
Klingt jetzt komisch, aber beim Thema Handy Software habe ich null Erfahrung - habe gerade mal den "recovery modus" nach 2 Jahren mal entdeckt


----------



## Leandros (13. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also ich hab bis jetzt immer nur "war das nicht gut genug zum Verkaufen?" gehört.  Aber als User freut es einen natürlich wenn andere was freigeben.


 
War das in Zusammenhang zu meiner FOSS app? 
Verkaufen auf Android ist eh immer so ne Sache, ich beschränke mich auf Werbung und ein paar Pro features per in app purchase. 
Aber das ist eine app für ein anderes FOSS Projekt, Gitlab. Das werde ich nicht vermarkten, mach ich weil ich Lust hab. 

Irgendwann wird das möglich sein, android 4.3 auf SGS2 zu flashen. Allerdings jetzt wird es höchstwahrscheinlich noch keine ROMs geben. Ist viel zu früh.
4.2.2 ist allerdings möglich.


----------



## my_gen3 (13. August 2013)

Danke - werde mich in die Richtung mal schlau machen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2013)

Weis jemand was darüber:
Android-Bug hebelt Signatur bei App-Installation aus - WinFuture.de


----------



## Leandros (13. August 2013)

Irgendwie pass der Name "WinFuture" nicht, "WinPast" würde besser passen. Die Erkenntnis darüber ist ca. 2 Monate alt und schon längst gefixt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Irgendwie pass der Name "WinFuture" nicht, "WinPast" würde besser passen. Die Erkenntnis darüber ist ca. 2 Monate alt und schon längst gefixt.


 
LOL WinPast(e).


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2013)

Mein zweiter Meilenstein bekommt CM 10.2 .


----------



## Timsu (13. August 2013)

Auch schon überlegt ob ich es auf mein Nexus S flashe.
Langsam merkt man aber das effektiv 380 MB RAM etwas wenig sind, muss mal nen BigMem Kernel testen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. August 2013)

Tapa 4 ist ja jetzt gelaunched. Aber ich hab noch die free beta drauf. Das heißt ich sollte die APP jetzt mal upbacken


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. August 2013)

Ich habe leider ein schwerwiegendes Problem, also bitte ich um schnelle Hilfe 
Habe heute morgen die neuste Nightly von CM auf mein S3 gemacht, hab mich auch gefreut, weil es 10.2 war 
Aber leider hatte die ROM ein paar Bugs, u.a. ging das WLAN nicht.
Also wollte ich zurück auf die alte Nightly, habe sie also wieder geflasht, aber leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr booten 
Also die Bootanimation von CM läuft endlos 
Gibt es da eine Lösung (ausser wipen und neu flashen)?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. August 2013)

Handy paar mal neustarten und abwarten. hatte ich auch bei meinem S3


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. August 2013)

Also wenn er die Bootanimation anzeigt, einfach den Akku rasunehmen und neu starten?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. August 2013)

Dalvik/Cache löschen, Factory Reset.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. August 2013)

Soll ich jetzt also erstmal in CWM und Dalvik/Cache löschen?


----------



## Klartext (14. August 2013)

Vorher Factory Reset gemacht?


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. August 2013)

Nein, der löscht doch alle Daten, oder?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. August 2013)

@1000Foxi:

Warum um Himmels willen willst du gleich deine Recovery löschen?

Einfach neu flaschen, Dalvik/Cache deleten und ein Factory Reset.

Factory Reset löscht nichts von der SD-Card.


----------



## Leandros (14. August 2013)

Wenn du von 4.2 auf 4.3 ohne reset gehst ist das klar, das es Probleme gibt...


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. August 2013)

Tschuldigung, wusste nicht, dass es da Probleme geben kann 
Jetzt gehts wieder danke euch


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. August 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage. Ich nutz mein Tablet als Remote für meinen Rechner über den TeamViewer. Damit muss ich nicht immer aufstehen, wenn ich ne neue Anime Folge oä reinmach, sondern kann weiter in meinem Bett gammeln. Aber nach ca 10min beendet sich immer die Sitzung und dieses "Nur Privatenutzung blabla" Popup kommt. Dadurch macht dann der VLC Probleme und ich muss erst wieder das Tablet verbinden, Popup wegklicken, zurückspulen und so weiter. Das heißt meine Faulheit wird eingeschränkt.

So was nun die eig Frage ist. Liegt das an Andriod (Wlan wird gekappt) oder an TV?


----------



## DrDave (14. August 2013)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du das gleich ordentlich löst und xbmc und eine remote app (ich kann yatse empfehlen) nimmst?
Vlt. Gibt es auch gleich was passendes für vlc


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. August 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn du das gleich ordentlich löst und xbmc und eine remote app (ich kann yatse empfehlen) nimmst?
> Vlt. Gibt es auch gleich was passendes für vlc



.....



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das heißt meine Faulheit wird eingeschränkt.



Lösung war der Lanmodus. Da kommt kein Popup.

@Leandros:
Wie Importierst du eig die Google Produkte? Bin nämlich verdammt scharf auf Chromecast.


----------



## Leandros (15. August 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wie Importierst du eig die Google Produkte? Bin nämlich verdammt scharf auf Chromecast.



Extrem unterschiedlich. Habe ein paar Leute in den Staaten die mir gerne die Sachen immer zu schicken, teilweise aber auch z.B Borderlinx.com.
Bin nicht so Scharf auf den ChromeCast, als User. Weil ich nicht mal einen Fernseher besitze. 
Als Developer bin ich allerdings ******** Scharf darauf, will mit dem SDK experimentieren!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2013)

Ich nutze Unified Remote, das kann echt alles was man sich wünscht und noch mehr, per Teamviewer geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. August 2013)

für Start/stop reicht es xD


----------



## jamie (17. August 2013)

Endlich auf 4.1 upgedatet


----------



## Leandros (17. August 2013)

4.1? Mensch. Ist ja richtig neu.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. August 2013)

Wurde bei 4.3 eigentlich auch die Tastatur verbessert?
Ich meine, er will "überhaupt" so schreiben: über haupt. 
Da muss doch was getan werden


----------



## Leandros (17. August 2013)

Die Tastatur ist mittlerweile im Play Store und nicht in AOSP. BTW: Welches Handy und welche ROM?


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. August 2013)

S3 @ Cyanogenmod 10.1 (neuste Nightly von 10.1)


----------



## Leandros (17. August 2013)

Aso, lad dir mal die Google Tastatur aus dem Play Store.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2013)

Oder besser gleich Swiftkey


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. August 2013)

Ich komm mit Swiftkey gar nicht klar. Die Tasten sind da ja für Ameisen gemacht. :sly:


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. August 2013)

Ich mag Swiftkey auch nicht. 
Wie heißt die Google Tastatur genau?
Ich finde unter Google Tastatur und Google Keyboard nichts


----------



## Leandros (17. August 2013)

Kannst größer stellen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. August 2013)

Swiftkey ist das beste was es gibt  das ist das aller erste was auf meinem Handy kommt <3


----------



## Leandros (17. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich mag Swiftkey auch nicht.
> Wie heißt die Google Tastatur genau?
> Ich finde unter Google Tastatur und Google Keyboard nichts


 
Gib es bei Google ein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich komm mit Swiftkey gar nicht klar. Die Tasten sind da ja für Ameisen gemacht. :sly:


 
Du weißt schon das du Swiftkey nach deinen belieben einstellen kannst? Bei keiner anderen Tastatur kannst du soviel nach deinen Wünschen anpassen. Was denkst du warum Swiftkey die nr. 1 app ist? (glaube ich zumindenst grad das sie auf Platz 1 war ).


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. August 2013)

Danke Leandros, mit der Google Tastatur schaffe ich es endlich "Nein" zu swypen 
Und sogar überhaupt kann man schreiben 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Leandros (17. August 2013)

Gerne.


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. August 2013)

Mir ist eben etwas sehr seltsames passiert. Ich habe ein paar verschiedene Stock FW über Odin geflasht, auch ICS. Bei den zwei ICS FW habe ich kein mob. Inet bekommen, nur WLAN. Bei der derzeitigen Stock FW, die ich danach auch per Odin geflasht habe, funktioniert alles. Woran könnte das liegen? Hab das S3.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. August 2013)

Gibts bei Swiftkey auch neun Skin der so ähnlich aussieht wie meine AOKP Taster hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (17. August 2013)

Gibt 12 verschiedene Skins, diese beiden sind von den Farben wohl recht ähnlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. August 2013)

Ach ich weiß nicht, aber die SwiftKey Tastatur sieht halt wack aus.

Gibts event noch andere lernende Keyboards?


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. August 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ach ich weiß nicht, aber die SwiftKey Tastatur sieht halt wack aus.
> 
> Gibts event noch andere lernende Keyboards?


 swiftkey is fürn arsch!


----------



## Klarostorix (17. August 2013)

ЯoCaT;5566157 schrieb:
			
		

> swiftkey is fürn arsch!


 nanana, wollen wir mal nicht unsachlich werden. Hast du denn Gründe für deine Ansicht?


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. August 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> nanana, wollen wir mal nicht unsachlich werden. Hast du denn Gründe für deine Ansicht?


 ja, es ist viel langsamer als normal zu tippen!


----------



## Klarostorix (17. August 2013)

???? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, denn du tippst damit normal


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2013)

Das schnellste Keyboard ist das was ich bei meinem Handy rausschieben kann. Leider will mir in der EU niemand eines mit neuerer Hardware verkaufen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. August 2013)

Hat jemand von euch auch ständig dieses Problem dass bei YouTube steht "Problem beim abspielen"?
Ich muss dann immer neu starten damit es wieder geht ein Video anzusehen. 
Woran liegt das?


----------



## Klarostorix (17. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das schnellste Keyboard ist das was ich bei meinem Handy rausschieben kann. Leider will mir in der EU niemand eines mit neuerer Hardware verkaufen.


 Höre ich da ein Milestone klappern?


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2013)

Ich würde ja gern Milestone 4 sagen, aber aus Gründen nur ein 2.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. August 2013)

ЯoCaT;5566357 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, es ist viel langsamer als normal zu tippen!


 
Du weißt nichtmal was Swiftkey ist und hast es noch nie probiert. Hauptsache flamen! 
In Swiftkey ist das "Swipen" optionial, was du wohl meinst. Swiftkey kann wie gesagt komplett angepasst werden, Größe der Tasten, Layout, Funktionen, Design, es ersetzt einfach jede andere Tastatur


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. August 2013)

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zu Android 4.3 / CM 10.2

1. Wo sind die richtigen Einstellungen der Kamera?
Also wo kann ich z.B einstellen wo er die Fotos speichern soll?

2. Wo ist die HDR Funktion der Kamera?

3. Wo ist der Einstellungspunkt "System"?
Ich MUSS diese blöde Beleuchtung der Softkeys ausmachen 
Die Option war in 4.2 immer bei System 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Scroll (18. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du weißt nichtmal was Swiftkey ist und hast es noch nie probiert. Hauptsache flamen!
> In Swiftkey ist das "Swipen" optionial, was du wohl meinst. Swiftkey kann wie gesagt komplett angepasst werden, Größe der Tasten, Layout, Funktionen, Design, es ersetzt einfach jede andere Tastatur



Naja, diese extra tastatur mag zwar wirklich gut sein aber mein fall ist sie auch nicht  

Habe sie gestern abend mal ausprobiert, schlecht finde ich sie nicht aber ich komme mit der samsung tastatur einfach besser zurecht, was womöglich auch daran liegt das ich mich an diese seit 2 jahren schon gewöhnt habe


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. August 2013)

Die neueste Stock Firmware fürs S3 verändert das Format vom EFS Folder, so dass man das neueste Modem flashen muss, wenn man eine ältere firmware flasht. Unnötig sowas.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. August 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich meine Rufnummer unterdrücken kann bzw. wieder freigeben? Hab ein s3 mit CM


----------



## Leandros (18. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zu Android 4.3 / CM 10.2
> 
> 1. Wo sind die richtigen Einstellungen der Kamera?
> Also wo kann ich z.B einstellen wo er die Fotos speichern soll?



Gar nicht. Gibts nicht mehr, aktuell. Wird wahrscheinlich wieder nachkommen.



1000Foxi schrieb:


> 2. Wo ist die HDR Funktion der Kamera?



Lange aufs Bild tappen und auf HDR gehen 



1000Foxi schrieb:


> 3. Wo ist der Einstellungspunkt "System"?
> Ich MUSS diese blöde Beleuchtung der Softkeys ausmachen
> Die Option war in 4.2 immer bei System
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


 
S3 Spezifisch. Kein Plan. Könnte gut möglich sein das es noch nicht implementiert ist.




POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich meine Rufnummer unterdrücken kann bzw. wieder freigeben? Hab ein s3 mit CM



Phone App > Settings > Additional Settings


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Gibts nicht mehr, aktuell. Wird wahrscheinlich wieder nachkommen.



Gut 



> Lange aufs Bild tappen und auf HDR gehen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nope.
Auch nicht bei den erweiterten Einstellungen. 



> S3 Spezifisch. Kein Plan. Könnte gut möglich sein das es noch nicht implementiert ist.


 
Ich hoffe mal. 
Aber ich denke mal ja, betrifft ja viele/Alle Samsung Geräte, und das sind so viele, dass sie die garnicht vernachlässigen können


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. August 2013)

@leandros ich finds nicht


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. August 2013)

Liegt anscheinend am S3, ich habs auch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (18. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann hat das S3 kein HDR. Ich habe da HDR.

Joah, liegt wohl am S3. Ist halt ein scheiss Handy.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. August 2013)

Bei 4.2 hatte ich aber HDR und bei diesem komischen Focal gibts das auch.


----------



## Diavel (18. August 2013)

Der HDR Modus lässt sich unter Einstellungen--> Shooting Mode --> HDR aktivieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. August 2013)

Meinst du die Einstelligen der Kamera?
Und wo ist der Punkt Shooting Mode, meinst du den Szenenmodus?


----------



## Diavel (18. August 2013)

Ja, in der Kamera App. Keine Ahnung wie es auf Deutsch heißt. Hab nur ne englische Anleitung gesehn.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. August 2013)

Diese Symbole?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (18. August 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Der HDR Modus lässt sich unter Einstellungen--> Shooting Mode --> HDR aktivieren.


 
Schwachsinn. Nicht in AOSP, vllt beim TouchWiz müll.

@1000Foxi: Im Anhang ist ein Bild davon, wie es korrekt aussehen sollte.


----------



## MrRazer (18. August 2013)

Aloa Leute
Ich wollte mal ein Problem von mir melden und mal gucken ob ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich habe ein S4 und ab heute fing es an immer langsamer zu werden und hängt sich auf.Dann kommt entweder die Meldung:Google Playstore angehalten oder android.process.acore wurde angehalten. Was kann ich dagegen tuhen? Habe das neuste Android mit Samsungoberfläche. Vielen dank im Vorraus für die Hilfe 
Ps. Wollte mir schon ein Anti Viren programm laden aber der Playstore startet nich t ;(


----------



## Leandros (18. August 2013)

Lad dir ein Anti Viren Programm ... damit machst du es dann noch ein bisschen langsamer.

Ich hau mal wieder meine Standard Klausel raus: Samsung (und ihre Handys) sind ********. Du kannst maximal mal ein Update suchen, wenn es keines gibt, musst du damit leben (oder AOSP / CM / AOKP / Slim flashen).


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Lad dir ein Anti Viren Programm ... damit machst du es dann noch ein bisschen langsamer.
> 
> Ich hau mal wieder meine Standard Klausel raus: Samsung (und ihre Handys) sind ********. Du kannst maximal mal ein Update suchen, wenn es keines gibt, musst du damit leben (oder AOSP / CM / AOKP / Slim flashen).



Kann ich nur bestätigen mit CM läuft es gefühlt doppelt so schnell, keine Ruckler mehr und alles lädt schneller.


----------



## Klartext (18. August 2013)

So Plastikhandys gibt's auch im HappyMeal.. 

Aber mal was anderes. Was haltet ihr davon, dass beim Moto X die Buttons hinten sind. Stelle mir das irgendwie unbequem vor..


----------



## Leandros (18. August 2013)

Wo sind denn bitte beim Moto X die Button hinten? Wer hat denn den Stuss erzählt?


----------



## Jahai (18. August 2013)

Beim LG G2 sind die Button hinten aber nicht beim Moto X


----------



## Klartext (19. August 2013)

Ach, meinte ja das G2.. >.<


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Zu den Leuten die wegen CM gefragt haben: Die Features für euer S3 wurde alle entfernt, von einer Person. 
Offiziell wurde gesagt, sie werden komplett neu geschrieben und danach wieder hinzugefügt. Gibt allerdings auch Gerüchte das CM unter GPL relizensiert werden soll und damit kommerzialisiert. 

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2013)

Was hat GPL mit Kommerzialisierung zu tun? Ganz im Gegenteil: Eine GPL Lizenz macht die kommerzielle Nutzung deutlich schwieriger als Apache.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Nein, falsch. Mit der Apache license kann jeder den Code verwenden. Unter GPL stehender code darf nicht verändert bzw irgendwo eingebaut werden ohne Veröffentlichung diesens. 
CM kann dann Lizenzen verkrümelt genau dieses nicht zu müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2013)

Mein Prof hat es mal so zusammengefasst:
Unter GPL ist das Programm frei, unter Apache/BSD der Programmierer. 

GPL verhindert gerade, dass irgend jemand eine kommerzielle Version daraus macht. Apache/BSD dagegen erlaubt ausdrücklich die Weiterverwendung in jedweder Form (so ist z.B. der BSD-Netzwerkstack in Windows gelandet).


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Dann hat dein Prof keine Ahnung. Ich habe es oben erklärt und so wird es teilweise auch gemacht. 

Ich kenne mich mit OSS Lizenzen aus.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2013)

Mein Prof lebte 20 Jahre lang davon selbstständig Open Source Software zu verkaufen, und das nicht schlecht...

Ich finde ja Apache auch angenehmer zum Arbeiten, schließlich  muss man seine eigenen Programmteile nicht freigeben etc., aber GPL mit Kommerz gleich zu setzen ist gelinde gesagt reiner Unsinn.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

GPL ist ja nicht Kommerziell. Sie lizenzieren den Code doppelt. Der öffentliche steht unter GPL, wenn nun ein OEM den Code nutzen möchte ohne ihn veröffentlichen zu müssen, verkaufen sie ihnen den Code unter kommerzieller Lizenz das sie es nicht mehr veröffentlichen müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2013)

Genau das verbietet GPL aber eigentlich. Und BSD eben nicht.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Ohh... *DOPPELLIZENS!* Muss ich es noch mehr hervorheben? Ich darf doch meinen code verkaufen, ist doch meiner. Egal ob er öffentlich unter GPL ist oder nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2013)

GPL befreit den Code... 
Es darf dir zwar jemand Geld dafür geben dass du ihn geschrieben hast, bzw. auch nur dafür dass du ihm eine Kopie davon aushändigst, die Rechte an dem Code als solchen kannst du dann aber nicht mehr verkaufen (weil er "sein eigener Herr" ist).


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

*DOPPELLIZENZ*

GPL/Commercial Dual Licensing Is Evil For Libraries
Dual Licensing: Having Your Cake and Eating It Too | Tech Buzz | LinuxInsider
Multi-licensing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][4.3][ CM 10.2.] Unofficial CM 10.2 for Galaxy Note II (N7100)


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. August 2013)

Weiß irgend einer, wieso ich mein TWRP-Backup nicht von meinem One runter bekomme? Wenn ich über den Win-Explorer kopiere, passiert bei manchen Dateien (hauptsächlich system, backup, cache und recovery) rein gar nichts. Mache ich es über adb, bekomme ich ein "Permission Denied".


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Ja, permission denied. 

Geh über ADB rein und tippe vorher su an, dann die root anfrage auf dem Handy akzeptieren und einfach pullen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. August 2013)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, wie du das meinst. Vllt klappt es auch einfach nicht.  Hab jedenfalls erst _adb shell_ und direkt danach *su* reingeklatscht. Anfrage kam, hab ich auch genehmigt. Bin dann mit _exit_ wieder raus und habs dann gepullt. Machte aber keinen Unterschied. Hänge noch immer dran.


```
C:\Users\Marcel Siegert\Android\ADB>adb pull /sdcard/TWRP TWRP
pull: building file list...
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/recovery.log -> TWR
P/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/recovery.log
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/system.ext4.win.md5
 -> TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/system.ext4.win.md5
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/system.ext4.win ->
TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/system.ext4.win
failed to copy '/sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/system.ex
t4.win' to 'TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/system.ext4.win': Per
mission denied
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/recovery.emmc.win.m
d5 -> TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/recovery.emmc.win.md5
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/recovery.emmc.win -
> TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/recovery.emmc.win
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/data.ext4.win.md5 -
> TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/data.ext4.win.md5
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/data.ext4.win -> TW
RP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/data.ext4.win
failed to copy '/sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/data.ext4
.win' to 'TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/data.ext4.win': Permiss
ion denied
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/cache.ext4.win.md5
-> TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/cache.ext4.win.md5
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/cache.ext4.win -> T
WRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/cache.ext4.win
failed to copy '/sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/cache.ext
4.win' to 'TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/cache.ext4.win': Permi
ssion denied
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/boot.emmc.win.md5 -
> TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/boot.emmc.win.md5
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/boot.emmc.win -> TW
RP/BACKUPS/FA383W904892/2013-08-19--07-04-35/boot.emmc.win
pull: /sdcard/TWRP/.twrps -> TWRP/.twrps
12 files pulled. 0 files skipped.
3514 KB/s (33719750 bytes in 9.369s)
```

Wenn ich versuche, den Ordner mit Soild zu zippen, kommt:


```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: /storage/blablabla/cache.ext4.win: open failed: EACCES (Permission denied)
```


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. August 2013)

Woher bekommt man eigentlich CWM wenn man es nicht mit dem rooten bekommt?


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Hä? 

Meinst du den Download? Hier: ClockworkMod ROM Manager - Recoveries


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. August 2013)

Was macht man denn dann mit der .zip?
Wie installert man die ohne CWM? 
Sorry wenns dämlich ist


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Was man mit der zip macht? Das wofür sie ehemals entwickelt worden sind: Entpacken. Dann kommt ein .img raus.

Magic CLI action: fastboot flash recovery cwm.img

Fertig.


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

Hallo Leandros und die Anderen 
Foxi und Ich versuchen gerade auf mein S4 CM zuspielen.Nach root wurde CWM nicht instaliert wie bei Foxi´s S3.So jetzt haben wir versucht  ClockworkMod ROM Manager per Playstore zu laden aber immer wenn ich den download starten kommt Google Playstore angehalten und der Download wird abgebrochen bzw. garnicht erst gestartet.Wie bekomme ich jetzt CWM auf mein Handy. Und was ist den dieses Fastboot?


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. August 2013)

So ist es, wir sind echt zu unfähig


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Welches S4? I9505 oder I9500?


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

Ich habe das I9505.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

[Tool]i9505 Quick Flasher - xda-developers
[RECOVERY] CWM 6.x - i9505 Ex#4 - xda-developers


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. August 2013)

Danke schonmal 
Aber leider kann man der/die/das CWM nicht runterladen, File not Found.
Was nun?


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Hast du eine Seite vorher gefragt ... ClockworkMod ROM Manager - Recoveries


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. August 2013)

Ja, aber leider kommt keine .img wenn ich die .zip entpacke, bekomme da nur folgendes:

armeabi (Ordner)
- su (Datei)

META-INF (Ordner)
- com (Ordner)
-- google (Ordner)
--- android (Ordner)
---- Update-binary (Datei)

x86 (Ordner)
- su (Datei)

install-recovery.sh

Superuser.apk


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. August 2013)

Wenn man cwm von dem link von leandros runterläd, bekommt man schon eine .img.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. August 2013)

Omg, wir sind so blöd 
Bin immer auf download ROM gegangen ich Idiot 
Sowas sollte bestraft werden.


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

Jetzt steht da das, dass Handy nicht connectet ist obwohl es per Usb angeschlossen wurden.Neustart vom Programm und ein und aus stöpseln vom Handy haben keine Wirkung ergeben.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Oh man. Ist Debuggin aktiviert?


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

Ja habe ich gleich am Anfang wie man es auch machen sollte.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Handy neustarten und keinen Front USB nutzen.


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

Also das Handy wird von Windows erkannt.Aber nicht von dem Quick Flasher.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Dann musst du höchstwahrscheinlich noch Treiber Installieren. Schau mal im Geräte Manager, da müsste was unerkanntes sein, oder?


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

Habe nun neue Treiber, trotzdem wird es vom Programm nicht erkannt.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Screen vom Geräte Manager.


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

Hier bitte sehr


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Und du hast genau den Part gezeigt der null aussagt. 
Scroll nach ganz oben und mach mach die unbekannten Geräte auf.


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

So hier sieht man das es keine Unbekannten Geräte gibt.


----------



## my_gen3 (19. August 2013)

Mal eine Anfänger zwischen-frage: kann ich Bluetooth 4.0 auf meinem Samsung Galaxy S2 nutzen? Komme via Kies nur bis auf Android 4.1.2 mittels Updates..


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

So ich war zu unfähig den USB debugging am handy zu bestätigen so mit Quick Flash habe ich jetzt die recovery clockwork-touch datei drauf geflasht.Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2013)

Ich wusste es. 90% haben USB debugging nicht aktiviert. 

CWM booten, wipen und das flashen was du möchtest.


----------



## MrRazer (19. August 2013)

So riesen Dank an Leandros du hast mir echt super geholfen läuft jetzt alles


----------



## Bambusbar (21. August 2013)

Das kann man auch deaktivieren?


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Ja, und das sollte man auch wenn man es nicht benötigt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

Damit wir mal mal ein anderes Thema als Custom ROMs haben:

Welche Apps gehören für euch eigentlich auf jeden Androiden?
Ich fang mal an mit meinen Top 3:

Feedly - Feedreader

Sehr übersichtlich und einfach zu bedienen.
Läuft flott und flüssig 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devhd.feedly


Poweramp - Musikplayer

Der beste Musikplayer im Play Store meiner Meinung nach, kann alles abspielen und sieht dabei noch schick aus 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer


Tapatalk 4 - Forumviewer

Tja, solltet ihr wohl alle kennen, einfach die beste App für Foren 
(Mehr oder weniger) schnell, schick und übersichtilich 
Leider sind noch ein paar Bugs drin.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD

Schreibt doch auch mal eure Favoriten rein, vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere Schatz.
So (extrem) bekannte Sachen wie WhatsApp kann man natürlich außen vor lassen.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. August 2013)

Meine persönliche Top 3 besteht aus:

1. Google Hangout bzw. Whatsapp (ja, beide Platz 1 :p)
2. Shazam in Kombination mit Spotify (sofern man Premium hat...)
3. Ingress    

Ansonsten würde ich sagen:
1. Irgendwas um  mit der Aussenwelt in Verbindung zu bleiben
2. Irgendwas um was von der Aussenwelt mitzubekommen (Stern/Spiegel/Welt/SZ oder halt RSS Reader)
3. Ein kleines Spiel zum Zeitvertreib


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

- WhatsApp
- Google+
- Klyph
- Tapatalk
- TapChat
- Reddit Sync
- Pocket

- Chrome
- Gmail

- Color Note
- ConvertIt
- Trello
- Timetable

- Feedly
- GReader

- Snapseed
- QuickPic

- DevDrawer
- Konnect

- Solid Explorer
- RealCalc+
- Titinium Backup
- DSB
- NFC Task Launcher
- SD Maid
- Calendar

- ActionLauncher Pro
- UCCW
- Icon Packs


Wofür noch Shazam? Kann Google Now mindestens genau so gut.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. August 2013)

Kann Google Now das denn auch direkt in Spotify übertragen? Ich hab das noch nicht probiert...

Aus Shazam kann ich was taggen und dann direkt antippen "In Spotify spielen", gibts das auch bei G-Now?


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

Huh, man kann Musik mit GNow erkennen?
Wusste ich garnicht, nice 
Ich find ja schon krass dass man einfach fragen kann "wie groß ist Star XY"
Cool wär noch "Wann ist der Release von XY", wobei das wohl relativ schwer ist.


----------



## Klartext (21. August 2013)

- WhatsApp
- Google+
- Tapatalk
- GIGA
- YouTube
- Chrome
- Mail
- Dropbox
- TouchControl
- Nova
- Zooper
- Hangouts
- ColorNote
- Amazon/Ebay
- 9Gag
- Titanium Backup
- ScreenOffandOn
- LightFlow

- Springfield
- InstantButtons
- Super Hexagon
- GBA/C Emulator

So meine meistgebrauchten Apps, wobei ich noch viel mehr installiert habe..


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. August 2013)

1.Whatsapp
2.Tapatalk
3.GMail
4.Kindle
5.Navigon
6.Postbankapp
Das sind dann auch allgemein alle Apps die ich aufn EVO habe und regelmäßig nutze


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. August 2013)

Könnte mir mal bitte irgendjemand den Zusammenhang zwischen "/storage/emulated/0", "/storage/emulated/legacy" und "/data/media/0" erklären? Ich blick da absolut 0 hinter und hab jetzt sogar geschafft, einmal die komplette Musik, Bilder, etc zu löschen.


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Ist seit 4.2 neu, wegen den multiusern. 0 für den ersten user, 1 für den zweiten etc etc
Legacy ist nur ein symlink auf 0 wegen der Kompatibilität.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. August 2013)

Das wusste ich so bereits, allerdings verhält es sich nicht so. Dann hab ich jetzt aber mehrere Fragen, die sicherlich auch dich verwirren werden, das verspreche ich dir. 

Wenn ich mit dem Solid eine Datei ausm System (wo wie letztens mal die last_kmsg) nach /storage/emulated/legacy verschiebe, ist die Datei auch in /storage/emulated/0 zusammen mit den anderen Dateien da, wo ich sie auch hingeschoben hab. Stecke ich das One dann per MTP an den PC, ist die last_kmsg allerdings unter "Interner Speicher (also MTP)/storage/emulated/legacy" und dort ganz allein. Navigiere ich am PC dann wieder ins Root-Verzeichnis und lösche den Ordner "storage" inklusive den drei Unterordnern und der last_kmsg, dann ist meine gesamte SD leer. ABER, die Android Revolution HD, die ich im TWRP Recovery per adb push nach /sdcard geschoben hab, die existiert noch. Das war die einzige Datei, die das überlebt hat.
Ebenso kann ich mit dem Solid Explorer Dateien, die das System erstellt hat, nicht verschieben oder kopieren. Ich kann sie jedoch umbenennen, was an der Kopier- und Verschiebsituation aber nichts ändern. Sagen wir, ich habe eine Datei mit dem HTC Browser heruntergeladen. Beim Verschieben kommt nur "Kann nicht verschoben werden". Beim Kopieren kommt "java.io.FileNotFoundException: /storage/emulated/0/verzeichnis/IN/DAS/ICH/KOPIEREN/WILL/name.abc: open failed: EACCES (Permission denied)". Das ganze Verhalten ist immer das Gleiche, egal ob ich über "/storage/emulated/0" oder "/storage/emulated/legacy" auf den internen Speicher zugreife. Über "/data/media/0" klappt jedoch alles perfekt.
Ebenso kurios: Ein mit TWRP erstelltes Backup kann ich teils nicht über MTP vom Gerät ziehen. Das Backup der boot.img und alle .md5-Dateien lassen sich runterkopieren. Bei allen anderen Dateien passiert im Win-Explorer gar nichts und über adb pull heißt es "Permission denied". So MUSS ich also ins TWRP und dort dann mit adb pull das backup runterziehen, ansonsten kann ich das Backup nicht komplett auf den PC kopieren.

Und ich glaube besonders die Situation mit dem "legacy"-Ordner und der Tatsache, dass das Löschen des Ordners im MTP-Modus mich meine gesamte Musik etc. gekostet hat, die ARHD es aber überlebt hat, ist der Hauptgrund, wieso ich da gerade absolut 0 hinterblicke.


----------



## Jahai (21. August 2013)

Kurze Frage, da du ja ein HTC hast, bist du S-Off? 
Das muss man da nämlich zusätzlich noch beachten im Gegensatz zu anderen Geräten (ist sozusagen ein zusätzlicher Sicherheitsschalter seitens HTC).

http://www.droidwiki.de/Security_Check


----------



## Timsu (21. August 2013)

Ich denke, das Problem sind nicht die verschieden Ordner und Symlinks sondern die verschiedenen UNIX-Permissions der Dateien.


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Du hast /storage recursive gelöscht? Alter hast du lack gesoffen? Ist schon Verständlich das dann alles Spinnt ...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. August 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, da du ja ein HTC hast, bist du S-Off?


 
Es wäre mir peinlich, wenn ich es nicht wäre. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Du hast /storage recursive gelöscht? Alter hast du lack gesoffen? Ist schon Verständlich das dann alles Spinnt ...


 
Nein, genau das hab ich nicht. Wenn ich eine Datei mit dem Solid nach /storage/emulated/legacy kopiere, dann ist diese Datei am PC ganz allein im Ordner "storage/emulated/legacy". Alle anderen Dateien, wie Musik etc. sind in "/".  Und wenn ich dann am PC im MTP-Modus den Ordner "storage", natürlich mit der last_kmsg als einzige Datei da drin, lösche, dann ist die ganze SD weg, BIS AUF die Dateien, die ich im Recovery auf /sdcard gepusht hab.

Edit:
Ist es normal, dass /data/media/0 weder Besitzer, noch Gruppe zugeordnet wurde?


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Deine Frage habe ich schon beantwortet. /storage/emulated/legacy ist ein *symlink*. Wie kommst du am PC überhaupt auf den Ordner? MTP ist auf /storage/emulated/0 bzw /storage/emulated/n chrooted.
Ich verstehe auch nicht warum du system dateien auf die sd kopierst. Wenn du sie kopierst besitzen sie die selben rechte und dürften normal nicht geöffnet, ausgeführt oder beschrieben werden können weil sie root:root gehören.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. August 2013)

Wie gesagt, sie werden nicht oder nicht korrekt chrooted. Sagen wir, ich kopiere Dateien ausm System nach /storage/emulated/0 UND gebe ihr passende Rechte, damit ich dran komme. Dann gehe ich am PC auf "Computer", dort dann auf das One und dann auf "Interner Speicher". Dann sehe ich dort die gewünschte Datei zusammen mit meiner Musik etc. Kopiere ich aber jetzt die Datei nach /storage/emulated/legacy und gebe ihr die passenden Rechte, dann muss ich, nachdem ich "Interner Speicher" gewählt habe, noch auf den Ordner "storage", dann "emulated", dann "legacy". Und dann ist die gesuchte Datei dort. Die Datei selbst kann ich löschen, wenn ich sie nicht mehr brauche. Das hat geklappt. So, und dann wollte ich auch diese leere Verzeichnisstruktur weghaben und hab den Ordner "storage" gelöscht. Und dann war plötzlich die gesamte SD leer, bis auf die ARHD. Aber wenn, wie du sagtest, /storage/emulated/legacy ein Symlink auf /storage/emulated/legacy ist (habe übrigens auch /storage/sdcard0, ein Symlink auf legacy, daher nur logisch, was du sagst), dann müsste es doch keinen Unterschied machen, ob ich Dateien über "0" oder "legacy" auf den internen Speicher kopiere. Tut es aber nicht. Am One selbst schon, der Inhalt von "legacy" und "0" ist identisch, was ja nur logisch ist. Im MTP-Modus sind jedoch alle Dateien, die ich über "legacy" kopiert habe, nochmal in einem Unterordner. Und das will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen, wieso.


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Dann sage ich es zum dritten mal: 

/storage/emulated/legacy ist ein *symlink bzw hardlink*


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. August 2013)

Wurden euch bisher Handys geklaut? Weil mein S3 hat mich verlassen. :S


----------



## Trochaeus (21. August 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Wurden euch bisher Handys geklaut? Weil mein S3 hat mich verlassen. :S



Ja, am 01.07 wurde mir auf einer Feier mein Handy geklaut, drei anderen Freunden ebenfalls :/ War zum Glück nur ein altes Galaxy S1 (seit 2 Jahren) und nicht mein jetziges S3  war zwar so schon extrem blöd, aber wollte mir sowieso ein Neues zulegen


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. August 2013)

Wie funktioniert denn die Musikerkennung mit Google Now?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dann sage ich es zum dritten mal:
> 
> /storage/emulated/legacy ist ein symlink bzw hardlink


 
Ich glaub, ihr versteht noch immer nicht, worauf ich hinaus will. "/storage/emulated/legacy" ist KEIN Hardlink auf "/storage/emulated/n", sondern auf "/storage/emulated/n/storage/emulated/legacy". Und warum habe ich auch gerade herausgefunden. Scheinbar hatte der Dev es nämlich versaut. Gestern kam ein Update. Übrigens fehlte auch der Symlink "/sdcard". 



MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Wurden euch bisher Handys geklaut?



Nein, zum Glück nicht.  Schade um dein S3.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert denn die Musikerkennung mit Google Now?


 
Spracherkennung an machen, dann auf das dann erscheinende Musiksymbol patschen und erkennen lassen


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

> Wie funktioniert denn die Musikerkennung mit Google Now?


"What's the song?" |.|||.||...|..|..|||.|.|.|| ... the Song is Skrillex - Dum Wubbel Wubbel Wubbel Dum Dum
Da kommt kein Icon, zumindest nicht bei mir.




Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ihr versteht noch immer nicht, worauf ich hinaus will. "/storage/emulated/legacy" ist KEIN Hardlink auf "/storage/emulated/n", sondern auf "/storage/emulated/n/storage/emulated/legacy". Und warum habe ich auch gerade herausgefunden. Scheinbar hatte der Dev es nämlich versaut. Gestern kam ein Update. Übrigens fehlte auch der Symlink "/sdcard".


 
Willst du mich veräppeln? So ein großes Facepalm Smiley gibt es gar nicht ...
Trotzdem hatte ich immer recht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. August 2013)

Das Symbol hab ich nicht


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Deswegen habe ich ja auch oben geantwortet. Weil da normal kein Symbol kommt, kA wie er darauf kommt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. August 2013)

Deine Methode funktioniert bei mir aber auch nicht


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

Wenn ich die Erkennung Starte und dann an Musik halte erscheint dieses Symbol: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Deine Methode funktioniert bei mir aber auch nicht


 
Auf English (US) stellen. Ist in DE nicht verfügbar (außer sie haben es mitlerweile geändert).


@Foxi: Sprache?


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert denn die Musikerkennung mit Google Now?


 Musst Musicsearch installieren, dann kannst du bei der normalen Sprachsuchfunktion nach ein paar sekunden Musik auf eine blaue Note klicken und es wird Musik erkannt. 
Stürzt bei mir allerdings ab .


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

@Leandros Systemsprache? Deutsch.
Hab nichts zusätzlich installiert.


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. August 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.ears Das hab ich gerade installiert und jetzt hab ich das Symbol auch


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Habe ich auf keinem meiner Geräte installiert. Es geht definitiv auch ohne.


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Trööööt!

Nur für euch - YouTube


----------



## jamie (21. August 2013)

Kleine Frage: Google Sphere gibt's erst ab 4.2, oder?


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Photosphere. Ja.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

@Leandros Ich nehme an, das funktioniert nicht auf Deutsch?
Komme nämlich mit "Wie heisst der Song" und "welcher Song ist das" nicht sehr weit


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> @Leandros Ich nehme an, das funktioniert nicht auf Deutsch?
> Komme nämlich mit "Wie heisst der Song" und "welcher Song ist das" nicht sehr weit


 
Nein, wie ich bereits eine Seite vorher geschrieben habe.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

Hab ich schlicht und einfach überlesen 
Oder war die liebe Tante Edit(h) im Spiel?


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Nein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

Mist, dann hab ich keine Ausrede 

Gibt es in CM eigentlich eine Möglichkeit der Galerie Zugang zu einer Netzwerkfestplatte zu geben?
Bei Touchwiz gab es da einen Menüeintrag für ("Verfügbare Netzwerkalben anzeigen" oder so).
Notfalls auch mit einem kleinen Zusatzprogramm.


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Nein, geht in der Stock Galerie nicht. Kannst aber z.B Solid Explorer dafür Verwenden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

Ah, danke


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Nein, zum Glück nicht.  Schade um dein S3.


 
War zum Teil auch meine Schuld, aber danke für dein Mitleid haha  Waren anscheinend erfahrene Diebe, weil es weder per Google noch per avast ortbar ist, d. h. aus oder was anderes wurde geflasht.


----------



## Klartext (21. August 2013)

Nabend. Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp für mich. 

Ich suche für meine Freundin ein Wecker, der sich mit Ihrem N4 verbinden lässt (USB oder Bluetooth?) . Also für Uhrzeit, Wecker und Co. Bei Amazon finde ich nur ein Gerät von Philipps, aber das überzeugt mich irgendwie nicht? 


Gibt es da überhaupt noch mehr solcher  Geräte?


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. August 2013)

Ein Ortungsdienst unabhängig von GPS und Netz wäre schon was feines.


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

WLAN ist in der Großstadt genauer als GPS. Aber ohne irgend eine Netzwerkverbindung kommt der Ort ja nicht zu dir.


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> WLAN ist in der Großstadt genauer als GPS. Aber ohne irgend eine Netzwerkverbindung kommt der Ort ja nicht zu dir.


 
Du brauchst kein Netz zum Orten. Es reicht reines GPS.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> War zum Teil auch meine Schuld, aber danke für dein Mitleid haha  Waren anscheinend erfahrene Diebe, weil es weder per Google noch per avast ortbar ist, d. h. aus oder was anderes wurde geflasht.


 
Dann hattest du Avast wohl nicht richtig installiert. Es ist wenn richtig konfiguriert nicht per flash oder zurücksetzen entfernbar.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du brauchst kein Netz zum Orten. Es reicht reines GPS.


Klar, nur wenn du das Handy nicht in der Hand hast (siehe Mr Laggy) kann es sich dann zwar Orten aber eben nicht die Position an dich übertragen.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2013)

Hab mich ins Xperia Z Ultra verschaut D


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dann hattest du Avast wohl nicht richtig  installiert. Es ist wenn richtig konfiguriert nicht per flash oder  zurücksetzen entfernbar.


Doch per Flash bekommst du es weg.
Man kann es nur nicht deinstallieren und ein FullWipe bringt auch nix.

Edit: Falschen Text zitiert xP


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. August 2013)

Ich habe das bei avast so verstanden, dass es nur bei einem factory reset bleibt, ein flash mit odin würde es komplett beseitigen denke ich(?). Avast war 100% richtig installiert.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. August 2013)

Richtig. Die APK von Avast verschiebt sich auf /system. Daher bleibt es nach einem Werksreset bestehen. Ein Flash einer anderen ROM bzw. das einfache formatieren von /system und Avast ist weg. Deswegen ja, es gibt keinen besseren Schutz als das Handy einfach nie unbeobachtet zu lassen.


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Deswegen ja, es gibt keinen besseren Schutz als das Handy einfach nie unbeobachtet zu lassen.


 
Sign!


Sent from my Mac


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. August 2013)

Naja, war jetzt erstmal bei der Polizei, denke aber nicht das die viel ausrichten können. Die Dame dort vermutet aber dass es ein "Gelegenheitsdieb" war, der das Handy nur schnell verscherbelt. Ich hoffe dass es bald ins Netz geht und ich es Orten kann.


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

Imei deaktiviert? Oder hast die nicht?


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. August 2013)

sim gesperrt, imei hab ich leider nicht, wenn mir keiner sagt wie ich die aus nem nandroid wieder herstellen kann :S


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. August 2013)

Müsste auch auf der Verpackung draufstehen?


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. August 2013)

(Und wie bzw. wo sperrt man jetzt die IMEI?) Hab`s gegooglet, geht nur bei von Vodafon gekauften Handys.


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Hab`s gegooglet, geht nur bei von Vodafon gekauften Handys.


 
nein, definitiv nicht


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. August 2013)

Equipment Identity Register
letzter absatz


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. August 2013)

International Mobile Equipment Identity

Letzter Satz bei "Abfrage"


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. August 2013)

ach bei der polizei melden, jetzt hab ich das verstanden  
Also die meinten, anhand der daten die sie haben können sie das Handy zweifelsfrei identifizieren, aber ich werde sie denen trotzdem mitteilen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. August 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich unter CM 10.1 meine Rufnummer wieder so einstellen kann, dass sie auf anderen Handys wieder angezeigt wird und nicht nur unbekannte Rufnummer? Hab ein s3


----------



## Re4dt (23. August 2013)

Hey Leute, 
Nach Jahren IOS Nutzung habe ich mir nun endlich mal ein Android Gerät gegönnt  (Samsung Note 8.0) 
Hätte jedoch eine Frage bin ich zu Blöd oder gibt es den Flash Player nicht im Store?  
Abgesehen davon irgendwelche App Tipps oder sowas?


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. August 2013)

Den gibts nicht, kannst du aber einfach bei z.B. Chip Runterladen. 
Und bzgl. Apps, ein paar Seiten vorher haben ein paar ihr Lieblingsapps rein geschrieben.


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich unter CM 10.1 meine Rufnummer wieder so einstellen kann, dass sie auf anderen Handys wieder angezeigt wird und nicht nur unbekannte Rufnummer? Hab ein s3


 
Steht ein paar Seiten vorher. Phone App > Settings > Additional Settings > Caller ID


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Steht ein paar Seiten vorher. Phone App > Settings > Additional Settings > Caller ID



Das find ich nicht....
Oder ich weiß nicht was mit phone APP gemeint ist ...


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Muss aber da sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. August 2013)

Wo doll denn das da sein:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

> Phone App > Settings > Additional Settings > Caller ID




Ok, nochmal für für dich.

- Öffne die Telefon App
- Gehe auf Einstellungen
- Gehe auf Erweiterte Einstellungen
- Dort ist die Einstellung die du suchst.


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2013)

PhoneApp = Da wo du die Leute anrufst


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. August 2013)

Aso, man bin ich doof 
Danke Leute


----------



## septix (23. August 2013)

Gibts eigentlich den Samsung Filemanager für Android 4.2.2?


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Warum willst du denn überhaupt?


----------



## septix (23. August 2013)

Find den am besten .
übersichtlich und schmal strukturiert, nicht mit Funktionen überladen usw.
War immer mein #1 Filemanager.

Für "größere" Zwecke nehm ich dann den ES File Explorer


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Nicht überladen? Das bei Samsung? Das kann nicht passen. Schau dir mal Solid Explorer an.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. August 2013)

Solid FTW!  Die erste App, die ich mir jemals gekauft hab, neben Tapa 4 auch die Einzige, aber Tapa hab ich nur gekauft, weil ich nen Gutschein bekommen hab.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. August 2013)

Was bringt einem eigentlich der VIP Status bei Tapatalk?


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

VIP Status?


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. August 2013)

Auf dem Screen wo man das Forum auswählen kann, ist neben meinem Namen (vom Tapatalk Account) ein "VIP"


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. August 2013)

Ja, das komische graue "VIP" links oben in Tapatalk 4 neben dem Namen.


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Wo ist da nen VIP?


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. August 2013)

Da: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Müsste ein Bug sein, außer du warst wirklich sehr Aktiv im Tapatalk Forum und hast da viel geholfen. Relogg mal, dann ist es wieder weg.


----------



## septix (23. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nicht überladen? Das bei Samsung? Das kann nicht passen. Schau dir mal Solid Explorer an.


 
Der Filemanager ist doch garnicht überladen . Solid ist mir schon zuviel, da reichen mir schon die Bilder ausm Playstore um das zu sehen...



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Solid FTW!  Die erste App, die ich mir jemals gekauft hab, neben Tapa 4 auch die Einzige, aber Tapa hab ich nur gekauft, weil ich nen Gutschein bekommen hab.


 
Ich hab hab mir neben Tapatalk 2 damals noch SwiftKey gekauft. Pflichttastatur für mich


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

septix schrieb:


> Der Filemanager ist doch garnicht überladen . Solid ist mir schon zuviel, da reichen mir schon die Bilder ausm Playstore um das zu sehen...


 
Solid Explorer is doch nicht überladen. ES ist überladen, unübersichtlich und hässlich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. August 2013)

Nein, ist kein Bug. 
Hab mal gereloggt und ist immer noch da. 
Ist seit der Vollversion da. 
Und in der Zeit hab ich immerhin 2 Factory Resets gemacht.
Hab auch nichts besonderes gemacht, ich wusste nicht mal dass es ein Tapatalk Forum gibt


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Schau mal ob du weitere Themes freigeschaltet hast.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. August 2013)

Wo finde ich die?


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung. 
Glaube die gibts noch gar nicht. Muss irgendwie ziemlich buggy sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. August 2013)

Dann freu ich mich halt 
Hab direkt noch ne Frage:
Warum verbrauchen die Google-Dienste so viel Akku?
Habe heute eigentlich nur ca. 30 min YouTube geschaut und sonst war ich im Standby und hab ab und zu mal Whatsapp gecheckt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. August 2013)

Ich hab das VIP übrigens auch. Kann es sein, dass wir VIP sind, weil wir an der Beta teilgenommen haben?


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Habe ich doch auch. Direkt am ersten Tag. Mein Tapatalk Account existiert schon seit Jahren. Trotzdem kein VIP.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. August 2013)

Tja...


----------



## Re4dt (23. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Den gibts nicht, kannst du aber einfach bei z.B. Chip Runterladen.


   Vielen Dank hat super geklappt  
 Hätte nie gedacht, dass mir das OS so gut gefällt als IOS User.  

Nur eine Sache stört mich extrem.  In Chrome sowie in dem vor installierten Browser kommt meistens die mobile Seite. Kann ich das irgendwie deaktivieren sodass nur noch die Desktop Seite kommen soll? 

 und lohnt sich ein Antivirenprogramm? schließlich verbraucht das auch Leistung (AVG Free, Avast....)  
So genug genervt


----------



## Leandros (23. August 2013)

Du kannst es in Chrome dauerhaft nicht wirklich aktivieren (bin mir nicht sicher ob der commandline hack noch geht), aber im Menü ist ein Punkt "Desktop Seite laden".
Nein, Anti Viren Apps sind Schwachsinn.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. August 2013)

Juhu, mit der neuen Nightly kann ich endlich die Fotos auf der SD Karte speichern


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. August 2013)

Welche Android Version ist denn die neue nightly?


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. August 2013)

4.3 (10.2)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. August 2013)

Kann ich die einfach per ROM manager updaten ohne das was verloren geht?


----------



## Leandros (24. August 2013)

Würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht tun. Würde vorher wipen, jedoch "Probieren geht über Studieren".
Mach ein Backup und Versuchs. Danach kannst du immer noch Wipen und flashen und vom Backup widerherstellen. Von daher hast du dann keinen Verlust (abgesehen von etwas Arbeit).


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. August 2013)

Du musst nen Factory Reset machen, also als ob du CM neu installieren würdest. 
Ich kanns aber nicht empfehlen, läuft relativ buggy.

Btw was bedeuten eigentlich die verschiedenen Färbungen von den WLAN und Mobilnetz Symbolen?

Und heute ist mein Verbrauch so hoch wie nie 
Nur Standby und ab und zu mal benutzt für Whatsapp. 
Nix aufwendiges. 
Woher kommt das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (24. August 2013)

Blau - mit Google Servern verbunden 
Grau - nicht mit Google Servern verbunden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. August 2013)

1000Foxi geile Akkulaufzeit. 



> Und heute ist mein Verbrauch so hoch wie nie
> Nur Standby und ab und zu mal benutzt für Whatsapp.
> Nix aufwendiges.
> Woher kommt das?


Mit 1.6GHz CPU und 600MHz GPU komme ich auf 2 Tage und 17 Stunden(bei 30% restakku).


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. August 2013)

Wäääh
Normal komm ich auf ca. 24h. 
Aber anscheinend zieht die ROM verdammt. 
Ich hoffe die beheben das noch 
Aber ist bis jetzt auch nur die letzten Nightlys so.


----------



## MisterLaggy (25. August 2013)

Was würdet ihr machen wenn euch das Handy geklaut wurde? Gleich wieder ein High End Smartphone kaufen? Weil es könnte ja sein, dass ich es in 2 Monaten oder so wiederbekomme. Ich bin da sehr unentschlossen


----------



## Leandros (25. August 2013)

Ja. Mir wurde noch nie eins geklaut, aber als ich kleine macken am Nexus 4 entdeckt habe, habe ich mir direkt ein neues gekauft. Habe jetzt halt zwei.


----------



## MisterLaggy (25. August 2013)

Ok, danke für deine Meinung. Ich warte noch 1 Woche, und wenn ich es dann nicht wieder in den Händen halte, kauf ich mir halt wieder nen S3. Ich hab noch ein paar coole Custom Roms aufm Rechner, die ich noch nicht geflasht habe


----------



## watercooled (25. August 2013)

Habe zur Zeit ein HP Touchpad mit Android 4.04 drauf. 
Meint ihr ich soll mir langsam mal ein neues Tablet kaufen?

Das muss nicht arg viel leisten, Surfen, Youtube Videos, sowas eben.
Wichtig ist mir ein sehr gut auflösendes 10" Display.


----------



## Leandros (25. August 2013)

Nexus 10?


----------



## watercooled (25. August 2013)

Ist das nicht überdimensioniert? Und anscheinend gibts auch nur Software Probleme oder?


----------



## Leandros (25. August 2013)

Warum überdimensioniert? Nö, großartige Probleme gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Jahai (25. August 2013)

Alternativ dazu kannst du dir auch das Excite Pro angucken  
Persönlich würde ich aber das Nexus 10 favorisieren.


----------



## Timsu (25. August 2013)

Entweder N10 kaufen o oder Touchpad behalten. Dazwischen macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. August 2013)

Kann es sein, das bei Dropbox ab 4 Unterordnern (C:...Dropbox/a/b/c/d) kein grünes Häckchen, welches für die Synchronisation steht, angezeigt wird?


----------



## DrDave (26. August 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das bei Dropbox ab 4 Unterordnern (C:...Dropbox/a/b/c/d) kein grünes Häckchen, welches für die Synchronisation steht, angezeigt wird?


 
Nein das kann nicht sein, jedoch kommt glaube ich ein anderes Symbol, wenn eine neue Datei zur DB hinzugefügt wurde, erst wenn man die Meldung anklickt, kommt wieder der gewohnte grüne Haken, dass die DB gesynct ist.


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. August 2013)

Ok, kam mir nur komisch vor, weil ich gestern 2 relativ große Dateien uploaden wollte, gestern war noch keine fertig, und heute waren auf einmal beide nach ca. 15 min gesynct.


----------



## Leandros (26. August 2013)

Dropbox ist halt ******** langsam.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2013)

Ich nutze "Box", 50GB kostenfrei auf Lebenszeit ist halt ein Argument


----------



## Leandros (26. August 2013)

Habe ich bei Dropbox auch. Referrals und paar kleine Hacks. Bin auf 30GB. Werde ich im Leben nicht brauchen.


----------



## MrRazer (26. August 2013)

Ehm mein Vater ist sein Galaxy Duos runtergefallen so das der Touchscreen nur noch zum teil funktioniert und man nicht entsperren kann. Er will an seine Daten aber wenn man das Handy an den PC anschließend kann man es zwar auswählen aber danach kommt man in eine leere Seite. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit an die Daten zu kommen?


----------



## Leandros (26. August 2013)

ADB debugging aktiviert?


----------



## MrRazer (26. August 2013)

Ich schätze mal nicht. Er meinte so was zu mindestens


----------



## Hardwell (27. August 2013)

Seid ihr jetzt schon an die Daten gekommen?


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Nexus 4 für 199 Euro. Schlagt zu!


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

Wer braucht schon ein nexus4


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Stimmt. Kauf direkt zwei. 

War das dein Ernst?


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

Ja das war schon mein ernst


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Begründung?


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. August 2013)

Was schließt man aus der Preissenkung?
Das Nexus 4 II ist in Arbeit 
Oder das Nexus 5.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Das Nexus 4 (2013) ist in Arbeit, denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Begründung?



Ja bevor ich mir jetzt das Vorjahresmodell kaufe lege ich doch gleich noch etwas drauf und hol mir das neue wenn es raus kommt.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

new_devide schrieb:


> Ja bevor ich mir jetzt das Vorjahresmodell kaufe lege ich doch gleich noch etwas drauf und hol mir das neue wenn es raus kommt.


 
Aso. Ja, da ist natürlich was dran. 
Nur das du für ein S4 / One, mehr als die hälfte drauf legen musst.


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Ich hole gleich erstmal mein N7 2013 ab


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Meins ist schon unlocked und mit custom versehen.


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Das liegt schon alles bereit und wartet   Was hast du drauf?


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Ich hab stumpf CM 10.2 drauf geklatscht. Gibt noch nichts anderes, das dauert noch. 

AOKP ist ziemlich tot. Es kommen keine Nightlys mehr, Flo (das N7 2013) ist nichtmal gelistet ..
Letzte Merge war am 22.08 und vorletzter am 10.08.


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Aso. Ja, da ist natürlich was dran.
> Nur das du für ein S4 / One, mehr als die hälfte drauf legen musst.


 
ja stimmt nur das ich das n4 eher mit dem s3 vergleichen würde aber da müsste man auch noch einiges drauflegen 

preis/Leistungsmäßig ist das n4 für 199 schon top


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Ich hab mir Slim geladen, gibts schon für Flo ?!


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

new_devide schrieb:


> ja stimmt nur das ich das n4 eher mit dem s3 vergleichen würde aber da müsste man auch noch einiges drauflegen
> 
> preis/Leistungsmäßig ist das n4 für 199 schon top


 
Leistungsmäßig kannst du das N4 aber nur, weil es den selben CPU hat, mit S4 und One vergleichen. 


Slim gibt es glaub ich noch nicht für Flo.


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Downloads - flo


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Ohh. Na dann hau ich auch Slim drauf (auch wenn es aufem N4 ziemlich buggy ist).


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Mich nerven nur die Deadlocks so 2-3 mal am Tag, sonst alles Top aufm N4?!


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Mag vllt an meinem N4 liegen, aber ich muss immer Rebooten damit es lädt.


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

WTF? Bei meiner Freundin läuft das auch Top, sogar besser als bei mir. Sie hat keine Deadlocks


----------



## Scroll (28. August 2013)

Darf ich mal fragen was flo bedeutet?


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Handy? Deadlocks gibts ja nur beim N4. 

Ja, mein N4 wird auch am PC nicht mehr erkannt. Muss das mal Reparieren.


flo ist der code name für das neue Nexus 7 (2013).
make ist der code name für das Nexus 4.


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Mako 

Und da Flo kürzer ist das Nexus 7 2013 o.ä., ist bequemer 

Sowieso irgendwie Blöd, dass es jetzt 2 verschiedene N7 gibt


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Mako
> 
> Und da Flo kürzer ist das Nexus 7 2013 o.ä., ist bequemer
> 
> Sowieso irgendwie Blöd, dass es jetzt 2 verschiedene N7 gibt


 
Ja, sorry. Mako, e und o liegen halt direkt nebeneinander.

Ja, definitiv. Nur wird das wahrscheinlich beim Nexus 4 ähnlich werden ... 


Edit: Mein Nexus 4 macht Low Powered USB Verbindungen nicht mehr mit. Bei normalem USB funktioniert es, komisch.


----------



## Low (28. August 2013)

Hab da mal 'ne Frage.
Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit das Display vom Handy aus zumachen ohne das Videos z.B. auf YouTube stoppen?
Hab Android 4.2.2


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Ich drehs Handy dann meist einfach um mit Display nach unten  
Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. August 2013)

Ging afaik nur mit gerootetem handy mit ner Custom-YT-App...
MfG


----------



## Low (28. August 2013)

Beim joggen ist das blöd. Spätestens beim ersten schritt stoppt das Video...das ist doch eine Marktlücke


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Beim joggen ist das blöd. Spätestens beim ersten schritt stoppt das Video...das ist doch eine Marktlücke


 
Nein, keine Marktlücke. Unmöglich.


Unboxing Nexus 7: Unboxing Nexus 7 (2013) - Deutsch - YouTube
Ist ja mittlerweile Tradition.


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## Low (28. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, keine Marktlücke. Unmöglich.
> 
> 
> Unboxing Nexus 7: Unboxing Nexus 7 (2013) - Deutsch - YouTube
> Ist ja mittlerweile Tradition.


 
Hab es gelöst mit PVSTAR+
Spielt alles im Hintergrund ab


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Gut, sagen wir nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## Low (28. August 2013)

Die APP spielt zwar die Videos im Hintergrund ab wie sie es soll ABER sonst ist die APP jeden anderen Player unterlegen


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

PVSTAR+ ist mir bekannt. Dachte sie würde seit der letzten API änderung nicht mehr funktionieren. Hmm.


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Leandros, wie hast du das N7 gerootet und unlocked?


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

adb reboot-bootloader
fastboot oem unlock

Bin zu Faul den jetzt hier zu übertragen, kann den nicht kopieren ... bin gebannt. 

http://forum.mobilegeeks.de/nexus-99/guide-bootloader-entsperren-flash-recovery-root-679/


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Ok, Danke   So ein 1- Klick Toolkit wäre mir lieber, bin Faul Aber wird schon


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Gibts auch. [Toolkit] Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit v1.7.2 [Updated 08/26/13]: Nexus 7 (2013) Thread - xda-developers


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Jop, habs auch schon gesehen. Gleich mal dransetzen. Danke.


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2013)

Das mit der YT App ist Absicht, oder?
Sonst würden Werbeeinnahmen verloren gehen.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Das mit der YT App ist Absicht, oder?
> Sonst würden Werbeeinnahmen verloren gehen.


 
Natürlich ist das Absicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. August 2013)

Das ist doch mal super
Nexus 4 ab 199 Euro: Google senkt Preise


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Nexus 7² gefällt mir echt gut. Slim läuft wunderbar. TabletUI gibt's da aber nicht, oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Absicht.


 
Mit iOS funktioniert(e) es 
Geht bei euch der Device Manager?


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Jop, mittlerweile schon. Auch relativ präzise


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal super
> Nexus 4 ab 199 Euro: Google senkt Preise


 
*Slowpoke*



> Nexus 7² gefällt mir echt gut. Slim läuft wunderbar. TabletUI gibt's da aber nicht, oder bin ich blind?



DPI sind doch by default reduziert. 
Für Dual Pane mode geh auf General > Tablet dual pane mode


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Ja, mir gehts aber darum, dass die Statusleiste dann in der NavBar integriert ist. Wie ist denn sie Standards Denisty beim N7²?


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Die Statusleiste in der NavBar kannste Vergessen. Sorry. Das alte Tablet Ui ist vollständig aus Android gestrichen worden.

Es gibt zwar "Mods" die das zurückbringen sollen, diese Funktionieren aber nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Ok, Schade..


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Definitiv. Mochte das alte Ui auch lieber -_-

Empfehle dir einen Launcher wo du Gesten Einstellen kannst um Notifications / Settings anzuzeigen.


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Ja, hab ich.. Ich hab das Gefühl ich muss beim touch ziemlich feste aufdrücken muss, sonst reagiert er schlecht oder gar nicht
Generell hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Touchscreen schlecht reagiert. Ist mir schon unter Stock aufgefallen

Edit : Touchscreen spinnt völlig. Reagiert absolut schlecht, und Ghost touch hab ich auch. Nur die frage ob das ein Hardware oder Software Fehler ist


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Könnte beides sein.

Hast du JSS15Q drauf?


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. August 2013)

Warum ist wird das N4 so günstig :O Echt verlockend, aber 16 GB sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu wenig


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Ich versteh das immer noch nicht wie 16 GB zu wenig sein können.


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Könnte beides sein.
> 
> Hast du JSS15Q drauf?


 
Jap... Slim ist hat ja auch schon JSS15Q integriert. Keine Besserung.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich versteh das immer noch nicht wie 16 GB zu wenig sein können.


 Ich verstehe nicht, wie man damit auskommen soll


----------



## Klartext (28. August 2013)

Reicht doch völlig.. :p


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Definitiv. 16 GB habe ich beim alten Nexus 7 nie vollbekommen. Denke nicht das ich die 32 GB vom neuen jeh vollbekomme.


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. August 2013)

Für apps etc schon, aber wenn du z. B. mal ein paar Filme oder viele Fotos drauf hast, geht der Speicher schnell voll.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Wer guckt Filme aufem Handy? Dafür hab ich nen Tablet.


Bitte. Lassen wir die Diskussion. Das hatten wir schon zu oft.


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2013)

MHL- oder Slimport-Adapter (je nach Handy) und schon kann man den Film am TV sehen .


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> MHL- oder Slimport-Adapter (je nach Handy) und schon kann man den Film am TV sehen .


 
Dafür hab ich nen ChromeCast (bzw hätte, wenn ich einen Fernseher hätte).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich nen ChromeCast (bzw hätte, wenn ich einen Fernseher hätte).


 
Wahnsinn, dann kannst du Youtube Videos streamen, geht auch ohne Chromecast. Hat aber nix mit Filme abspielen/streamen zutun. Mit Fotos und Full-HD Videos ist die Hütte ebenfalls schnell voll, oder mal ein backup. Ich würde nie ein Gerät ohne SD-Slot kaufen.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, dann kannst du Youtube Videos streamen, geht auch ohne Chromecast. Hat aber nix mit Filme abspielen/streamen zutun. Mit Fotos und Full-HD Videos ist die Hütte ebenfalls schnell voll, oder mal ein backup. Ich würde nie ein Gerät ohne SD-Slot kaufen.


 
Kann ich auch mit ChromeCast ... 
Wenn man keine Ahnung ... naja, du weisst ja wie es weiter geht.

Ich kann alles was ich möchte Streamen. Ich kann die Sachen z.B auf meinem Home Server liegen lassen und auf den ChromeCast streamen.

Warum hast du Full HD Videos auf einem *Handy*? Als ob du den unterschied zu z.B 720p erkennst...
Kauf du weiter deine Geräte mit SD Slot, aber laber kein Müll, bitte.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wer guckt Filme aufem Handy? Dafür hab ich nen Tablet.


 Nicht jeder will/kann sich ein Tablet leisten... Aber Leandros fiel es schon immer schwer, seine Meinung nicht auf alle zu übertragen 

Dazu passt deine Aussage auch zu gut:



Leandros schrieb:


> Bitte. Lassen wir die Diskussion. Das hatten wir schon zu oft.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

Ich sagte es ja, wenn ihr wieder anfangt artet das aus. Ihr wisst wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## Klartext (29. August 2013)

Hier noch der TS Bug beim N7². Teilweise erkennt er den ersten Finger erst beim 3ten oder 4ten Anlauf. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FssxlMotvbg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kann ich auch mit ChromeCast ...
> Wenn man keine Ahnung ... naja, du weisst ja wie es weiter geht.
> 
> Ich kann alles was ich möchte Streamen. Ich kann die Sachen z.B auf meinem Home Server liegen lassen und auf den ChromeCast streamen.
> ...


 

Chromecast ist kein Streamingdienst, sondern einfach nur mMn Schrott. 



> Nun lassen sich ganz einfach, aktuell nur YouTube, Google Music und NetFlix, Filme und Musik auf den Fernseher streamen. Wie schon oben gesagt funktioniert das nicht lokal sondern über die Cloud bzw. das Internet allgemein. Das Smartphone sendet hierzu nur die Quelle an den Chromecast, also die URL, wo er die Medien findet. Plastisch gesprochen, zieht sich der Chromecast bspw. dann anhand der YouTube URL das Video selber aus dem Netz.



Das kann jeder aktuelle (oder selbst etwas ältere) TV allein. Da man keinerlei lokale Dateien streamen kann, ist das Ding überhaupt nicht interessant. 

Zu Full-HD, hat dein Nexus denn keine Kamera die Full-HD aufzeichnet? Auch Fotos belegen schnell viel Speicher bei 13mp. Filme lade ich mir nicht aufs Telefon, da haben wir die gleiche Meinung. 
Fakt ist, nicht erweiterbarer Speicher ist einfach für viele ein KO-Kriterium. Würde ich vielleichtl ok finden wenn die Geräte wesentlich mehr internen Speicher hätten, und das nicht zu einem überzogen Preis wie es aktuell der Fall ist.


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Alter. Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann sei lieber ruhig. Der ChroneCast kann lokale Medien streamen. 
Der kann sogar alles streamen was mit der MediaPlayer class auf Android abgespielt wird. Wird in Cm eingebaut.


----------



## Low (29. August 2013)

Immer noch kein GPS Empfang bei 4.2.2 Slim Bean...


----------



## Low (29. August 2013)

Hab jetzt einfach das originale Android wieder drauf gepackt. Funktioniert wieder aber das OS ist echt zum kotzen.


----------



## Klartext (29. August 2013)

Nexus 7 (2013): Touchscreen-Probleme doch nicht behoben

Und einfach mein Video drunter..


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das das ein Hardware Problem ist, wenn es allerdings eines ist, dann haben die ganz schön Probleme, weil ich werde solange Stress machen bis ich meines Ersetzt bekomme!

Ist doch ein Hardware Fehler. Bei mir tritt das Problem nämlich nicht mal mit allen meinen 20 Fingern auf.


----------



## Klartext (29. August 2013)

Macht deins auch Probleme? 

Hab meins einfach zu Hause gelassen, so macht die Bedienung kein Spaß.. 
Habe auch beim örtlichen MediaMarkt schon gefragt, bekomme ein neues, sobald die wieder welche haben, aber erst Montag..

Eigentlich hatte ich Video nur fürs Forum hochgeladen, heute morgen vor der Arbeit schnell aufgenommen


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Siehe Edit oben: Ist doch ein Hardware Fehler. Bei mir tritt das Problem nämlich nicht mal mit allen meinen 20 Fingern auf.


----------



## Klartext (29. August 2013)

Sorry, übersehen.. Da wird noch interessant..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. August 2013)

Ich hätte mal je Frage kommt es nur mir so vor oder sind tablets Hardware technisch schlechter ausgestattet als zum Beispiel ein s4? Hab noch keines gesehen das besser ausgestattet ist....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. August 2013)

Mal ne Frage, wenn ich in Tasker eingestellt hab, dass es im Vordergrund läuft (also dass das Benachrichigungsicon angezeigt wird) und dann blende ich das Icon in den Einstellungen unter "Apps" aus, ist es dann noch im Vordergrund?


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal je Frage kommt es nur mir so vor oder sind tablets Hardware technisch schlechter ausgestattet als zum Beispiel ein s4? Hab noch keines gesehen das besser ausgestattet ist....


 
Stimmt. Deswegen hat das Nexus 7 auch einen Stärkeren CPU als das S4 ....




Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wenn ich in Tasker eingestellt hab, dass es im Vordergrund läuft (also dass das Benachrichigungsicon angezeigt wird) und dann blende ich das Icon in den Einstellungen unter "Apps" aus, ist es dann noch im Vordergrund?


 
Nein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. August 2013)

Ohh das hat ich ganz übersehen... liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es ziemlich neu ist.
Hat das denn jemand hier ist das zu empfehlen? Noch bin ich der Überzeugung, dass Apple (obwohl ich sie nicht mag) in dem gebiet tablets ziemlich gut ist.


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Also ich und Klartext haben es uns beide Gestern gekauft (seit gestern in DE erhältlich) und ungefähr die letzten drei Seiten drüber unterhalten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. August 2013)

dann werde ich die mal lesen 
Und gefällts dir? Hats nen SD Slot? Ich muss mir mal ein paar tests durch lesen


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Gefällt mir. Hat keinen SD Slot. Dafür 32 GB Speicher, das sollte aber eigentlich reichen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gefällt mir. Hat keinen SD Slot. Dafür 32 GB Speicher, das sollte aber eigentlich reichen.


 
32 GB dürften grad so reichen..
Sind die Samsung tablets nicht besser? Die sind aber auch deutlich teurer


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Geschmacksache. Ich fand die Samsung Tablets aber nie wirklich extrem gut, liegt aber auch daran das sie viel zu viele davon raushauen.


----------



## zockerprince15 (29. August 2013)

Hey was haltet ihr davon das, dass nexus 4 nur noch 200 bzw 250€ kostet. Und ist es immer noch empfehlenswert? Denn ich überlege mir gerade ob ich es mir holen soll für denn Preis. Und wisst ihr ob der preis nur für einen Zeitraum begrenzt ist? 

Glaubt ihr es reicht die 8 GB Version oder soll ich lieber die 50 € mehr investieren?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. August 2013)

@leandros, wird wohl so sein ich werde mir mal Videos anschauen und ein paar test lesen, mal sehen ob ich mir eines kaufe.

@zocker:
Kommt drauf an was du damit machst, mir würde es nicht reichen


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Dir reichen auch 32 GB grade so ..
Würde dir trotzdem die 16 GB empfehlen, denn 8 GB (bzw 5 GB mit System, oder 2 - 3 GB mit Apps) sind einfach zu wenig.

Würde es dir empfehlen, für den Preis kann man eigentlich nichts Falsch machen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. August 2013)

Ich hab momentan SD Karten mit insgesamt 64GB Speicher....


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Und ich versteh nicht wofür man das braucht.

Aber, das Theme hatten wir oft genug. Ende.


----------



## lipt00n (29. August 2013)

Jemand hier eigtl ein Nexus S in Betrieb/mal in Betrieb gehabt? Ich hab da seit mehreren Monaten so ÜBELSTE Performanceprobleme und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an nem Android-Update lag -zumindest erscheint es mir nicht logisch. Außer natürlich, da wird künstlich gebremst um mich zum Neukauf zu bewegen (was damit auch schon halb geschafft ist..).


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Du bist nicht der einzige ColorMe (hier außem Forum) hat die selben Probleme, ich dagegen nicht (liegt aber auch nur in der Ecke und läuft mit 2.3 zum Testen von Kompatibilität für Apps).


----------



## lipt00n (29. August 2013)

Ah, okay.

Ich finds ziemlich seltsam, weil ich nach dem großen Update auf 4.0 (ICS) keinerlei Einbußen hatte, das kam (so glaube ich) erst mit dem Update auf 4.1. (JB). Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es damit etwas zu tun hat, aber das wäre so das naheliegendste. 
Gibts da ne Möglichkeit das zurückzuflashen? Es ist wirklich obernervig, wenn Apps beim Öffnen ewig brauchen, sich nicht mehr richtig schließen lassen, der Homescreen ewig hängt (nachdem ich eine App geschlossen habe) und manche Apps einfach komplett einfrieren oder unsagbar langsam werden. Vor allem, da alles mit ICS und früher noch superfluffig lief...


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Klar, du kannst ganz einfach auf ICS zurückflashen. 

Hier sind die images:
https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images?hl=de-DE&csw=1#soju

Einfach über Fastboot flashen, nicht vergessen vorher datensichern und wipen.


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2013)

Hab Cyanogenmod drauf (4.2) und es funktioniert gut. 
Warum heißt es bei Google nicht Crespo?


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Weil mako da z.B auch occam heißt. 

Ne, scherz, weil z.B mako der Name des boards ist und occam der Name des eigentlichen Produkts / der Software. Ist aber schon seit jeher so.


----------



## lipt00n (29. August 2013)

Ich werd jetzt erstmal wipen und gucken ob sich da schon was getan hat. Ich mag es einfach nicht kampflos akzeptieren, downzugraden ,)

Ich hatte hier auch mal nen Topic erstellt (leider ohne Antwort) bzgl. des Problems, dass ich seit 4.1.2 de facto keinen USB Modus mehr habe und Musik o.ä. immer relativ umständlich (und langsam!) via AirDroid auf mein Nexus schieben muss. Das kann doch auch unmöglich working-as-intended sein...


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Doch, working as intended. Wurde allerdings schon seit Android 4.0 durch MTP substituiert.


----------



## Klartext (29. August 2013)

Gerade das Stock Image per Tool geflasht, alle Probleme weg.. Erklär mir das jemand..? 

Ich werde es das Wochenende beobachten..


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Fehler beim Flashen? Slim hat das Software Update nicht richtig gemerged? So viele möglichkeiten.


----------



## Klartext (29. August 2013)

Hatte ja schon Probleme auf Stock, Auslieferungszustand.. Deswegen wundere ich mich ja so.. Mal sehen ob es so bleibt

Edit: Gut, hat 20min gehalten, jetzt spinnt es wieder..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. August 2013)

Da guckt man keine Woche lang nicht mehr rein, und schon hat man kein Überblick mehr?

Was ist jetzt der beste File Explorer und warum?

Ich gammel tatsächlich noch aufm ES rum, weil der Anno X mal bei XDA aufm utubechannel reviewed wurde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2013)

Ich nehme Solid-Explorer, ist am schönsten und kann eigentlich alles.


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich nehme Solid-Explorer, ist am schönsten und kann eigentlich alles.


 
Stimm ich zu.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. August 2013)

Kein Zweifel, der Soild ist momentan für wohl jeden Einsatzzweck der Beste.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. August 2013)

Haja, grad gewechselt. Gut ist auch die DB Einbindung, die wichtig für mich ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liegt das an mir oder an der ROM?
Und was könnte ich gegen die blöden Google-Dienste machen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. August 2013)

An die die das neue nexus schon haben:
Habt ihr 16 oder 32gb genommen? Und wenn 16 wie lang hat die Lieferung von Google gebraucht?


----------



## Leandros (31. August 2013)

Ich hab nen 32 GB Nexus 7. Habs vom MM. 
Die haben das 16er gar nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> An die die das neue nexus schon haben:
> Habt ihr 16 oder 32gb genommen? Und wenn 16 wie lang hat die Lieferung von Google gebraucht?


 
Da kein SD-Slot, ist die Frage ganz einfach einfach zu beantworten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 32 GB Nexus 7. Habs vom MM.
> Die haben das 16er gar nicht.



Ja ich weiß, das bekommt man momentan nur bei Google.
Bei MM ist es aber bei mir momentan ausverkauft, genauso wie bei saturn.
Ich könnte es bei redcoon noch bestellen oder das letzte bei MF.
Oder ich warte einfach noch ein paar tage und kaufs dann wieder bei MM.

Hast du es schon gerootet? oder gibt es die überhaut schon?


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. August 2013)

Schau doch ein paar Seiten vorher, da gibts schon ne Diskussion zum Thema Nexus 7² Custom ROMs (=also auch root).


----------



## Leandros (31. August 2013)

Ich hab schon custom ROM drauf, siehe paar Seiten vorher.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hab schon custom ROM drauf, siehe paar Seiten vorher.


 Ach ja du hast ja schon CM 10.2 drauf 
ist das so ein großer Unterschied zu Stock android ?
Ich glaub wenn ichs hab, tue ich es erst mal nur rooten


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. August 2013)

das geile an nexus geräten ist das man es ohne Probleme rooten kann weil es "entwicklergeräte"  sind Google baut da keine sperre oder so ein ums schwer zu machen wie es sonst bei den anderen ist


----------



## Leandros (31. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ach ja du hast ja schon CM 10.2 drauf
> ist das so ein großer Unterschied zu Stock android ?
> Ich glaub wenn ichs hab, tue ich es erst mal nur rooten


 
Ich hab kein CM 10.2 drauf. Habe SlimBean drauf.
Ja, natürlich ist das ein unterschied zu Stock, sonst würde ich es ja nicht machen 

@Soldat: Um Android zu rooten, muss man es nur mit einer anderen flag compilen und schon hast du root rechte. Allerdings benötigst du dann immer noch einen wrapper (SuperSU, Superuser o.ä) und die su binary.


----------



## Scroll (31. August 2013)

Wie ist das eigtl mit root rechten? Wenn ich mir root mache und mache z.B. über kies bei meinem s4 ein update (ota geht ja nicht dann), kriege ich danach dann wieder ota updates wenn ich root nicht erneut draufspiele?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hab kein CM 10.2 drauf. Habe SlimBean drauf.
> Ja, natürlich ist das ein unterschied zu Stock, sonst würde ich es ja nicht machen
> 
> @Soldat: Um Android zu rooten, muss man es nur mit einer anderen flag compilen und schon hast du root rechte. Allerdings benötigst du dann immer noch einen wrapper (SuperSU, Superuser o.ä) und die su binary.


 
Du redest mir in Rätseln
Ich schau mir einfach ein HowTo an oder lese es durch und mache es dann


----------



## Leandros (31. August 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Du redest mir in Rätseln
> Ich schau mir einfach ein HowTo an oder lese es durch und mache es dann


 
Hier, das tool für Noobs. 

[Toolkit] Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit v1.7.2 [Updated 08/26/13]: Nexus 7 (2013) Thread - xda-developers


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hier, das tool für Noobs.
> 
> [Toolkit] Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit v1.7.2 [Updated 08/26/13]: Nexus 7 (2013) Thread - xda-developers


 
danke, aber das habe ich auch schon entdeckt 
Aber erstmal muss ich das Teil haben


----------



## Klartext (31. August 2013)

So, neues N7 von Saturn. Alles Gut bis jetzt!


----------



## Leandros (31. August 2013)

Viel Glück.


----------



## Klartext (31. August 2013)

Danke . Hast noch eine andere Empfehlung außer Slim oder CM. Hab mal wieder Lust, was neues auszuprobieren


----------



## DrDave (31. August 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Danke . Hast noch eine andere Empfehlung außer Slim oder CM. Hab mal wieder Lust, was neues auszuprobieren


 
Paranoid Android läuft bei mir aktuell, die codefireXperiment Builds wollte ich auch mal testen.


----------



## Klartext (31. August 2013)

PA ist nicht so meins. Fürs N7 gibt's ja noch nicht so viele Customs..


----------



## Klarostorix (31. August 2013)

Ihr habt echt alle zu viel Zeit


----------



## Leandros (31. August 2013)

Klar, du nicht?


----------



## Klartext (31. August 2013)

Freundin, Ausbildung(Arbeit & Schule), Sport & sonstige Freizeit Aktivitäten. Eigentlich nicht, aber dafür bleibt immer ein wenig Zeit


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. August 2013)

Ich hab mal ne frage zum simple GPU Gov. 

Was genau macht der? (Google und XDA waren nicht allzu aufschlussreich.)


----------



## Leandros (31. August 2013)

*GPU* Governor? Warum möchtest du den überhaupt ändern?


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Freundin, Ausbildung(Arbeit & Schule), Sport & sonstige Freizeit Aktivitäten.


 Signed


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

> Freundin, Ausbildung(Arbeit & Schule), Sport & sonstige Freizeit Aktivitäten



Signed. 
Ne scherz, aber Schule frisst doch keine Zeit. Abitur ist total niveaulos, das mach ich so nebenbei.
Freundin doch auch nicht. Dafür sind Wochenenden da.
Sport ist Mord.
Meine Freizeit Aktivität ist am We: Saufen. In der Woche: Programmieren (Kann bisher nur C, C++, Java, Objective-C, JavaScript bzw JQuery und PHP (HTML und CSS zählen nicht)).


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2013)

naja, bei Schule wärs mir auch wurst, mach aber grad Praxissemester vom Studium


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Ach. Studium ist doch auch easy.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2013)

aber das Praktikum mit 40h pro Woche lässt wenig Raum


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Öhhmm. Ein wenig.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2013)

Bis Mitte Januar darf ich das durchhalten...


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Ach, das geht doch noch. Ist nicht mehr solange hin. Ich muss noch bis zum Abitur im Mai durchhalten -_-
Danach weg und endlich Studieren ... naja ... gut ... dann in einem Jahr wirklich Studieren da ich im 1. Semester hardcore unterfordert sein werde


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. September 2013)

Weiß einer von euch wie das mit der Umtausch wäre, wenn ich das nexus bei MM online bestellen würde?
Könnte ich das dann auch im laden umtauschen oder muss ich das dann einschicken?


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2013)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du das extra einschicken musst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du das extra einschicken musst.


 
Heißt du denkst ich könnte es mir online kaufen und wenn es ein defekt hat in einem laden zurückgeben?
Das wäre gut, denn der online shop hats angeblich noch im Lager


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Heißt du denkst ich könnte es mir online kaufen und wenn es ein defekt hat in einem laden zurückgeben?
> Das wäre gut, denn der online shop hats angeblich noch im Lager


 
Wenn du es beim MM abgibst, dauert der Umtausch länger, da die nichts anderes machen als du wenn du es gleich einschicken würdest. Daher schicke es lieber direkt ein, spart bestimmt 1-2 Wochen Zeit


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> aber das Praktikum mit 40h pro Woche lässt wenig Raum


 
Willkommen im Arbeitsleben, später wirst dann froh sein wenn du nur 40Std. Arbeitest....
Schule ist schon ne geile Zeit, geniest es. 
Ich habe die 2 Jahre Technikerschule die ich nach paar Jahren Arbeit gemacht habe auch sehr genossen weil ich eben wusste wie es im Arbeitsleben ist. 
Leider sind 2 Jahre seeeehr kurz


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. September 2013)

Sind bei euch seit der neuen Version von Tapatalk die Notifications auch ein bisschen Buggy?
Manchmal bekomme ich keine, manchmal schon, eingeschaltet sind alle.


----------



## Klartext (1. September 2013)

Ich habe generell fast alle Push Notifications ausgeschaltet, finde sie eher störend.. Bei Tapatalk haben sie Anfangs funktioniert, hatte sie eine Weile an.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. September 2013)

Jetzt wurde nicht mal angezeigt dass das Thema nen neuen Beitrag hat 
Ich find Push Notifications extrem praktisch, aber jedem das seine. 
Ich installer Tapatalk mal neu.


----------



## Klartext (1. September 2013)

Ja, manchmal sind sie extrem praktisch. Aber wenn du in der Schule sitzt oder beim Kunden, und dann ständig dein Handy irgendwelche Notifications pusht in Form von Vibration, Statusmeldungen und Co nervt das auf Dauer ^^ 

Ich Check Alles wichtige je nach Zeit öfters am Tag, reicht


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. September 2013)

Tapatalk geht wieder ordnungsgemäß nach der Neuinstallation 

In der Schule stell ich mein Handy auf lautlos. 
Besonders gut finde ich sie wenn ich morgens aufwache, dann guck ich auf mein Handy und kann direkt sehen was ich verpasst hab. 
Und da ich kein FB hab, bekomm ich auch nicht soo viel. Hauptsächlich Whatsapp und Tapatalk.


----------



## Klartext (1. September 2013)

Ja, Geschmackssache ^^ 

Am Tablet hab ich es auch an :thumbup:


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Ich habe es mittlerweile überall an. Bekomme 3 Benachrichtigungen


----------



## Jahai (1. September 2013)

Wisst ihr vielleicht welche Möglichkeiten es gäbe sich ein Moto X in den USA zusammen zu stellen und irgendwie nach Deutschland liefern zu lassen, wenn man nicht gerade wen kennt da drüben? 
Denn es sagt mir einfach mehr zu als ein nexus 4,auch wenn dieses technisch besser ist


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Nein. Unmöglich. Das Moto X wird nicht ohne Vertrag angeboten.


----------



## Jahai (1. September 2013)

Oh na das ist ja dann mal ganz doof, dann wird's wohl doch ein nexus werden


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Ich brauche mal kurz euren Rat.

Für ein Internetradio das ich bauen will benötige ich eine Steuereinheit.
Das Ding soll aber etwas mehr sein als nur ein Internetradio deswegen dachte ich zuerst daran einen Raspberry Pi mit einem Touchscreen zu verwenden um darauf XBMC laufen zu lassen.
Aus mehreren Gründen ist mir das aber nun zu blöd und ich halte es für sinnvoller ein tablet zu nutzen.
Dieses Tablet soll nun aber in das Gehäuse dieses Radios eingelassen werden wodurch ich nun auch zu meiner Frage komme:

Kann ich einfach ein Chinatab kaufen, das Gehäuse öffnen und irgendwie die Zuleitungen zum Display verlängern so dass das Display im Gehäuse eingebait werden kann und ich die ganze andere Technik irgendwo im Gehäuse verstauen kann?


----------



## Abufaso (1. September 2013)

Eure Hilfe ist mal wieder gefragt  Mein Bruder sucht seit langem einen neuen Androiden, ist aber immer noch nicht fündig geworden..
Seine Anforderungen sind ein Preisbereich von 200-350, mehr als 4" und definitiv ein SD Slot außer es hat genügend internen Speicher (>30GB)
Habt ihr einen Rat?

Ach und auf keinen Fall Samsung


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Kann man nicht pauschal sagen, alle Tablets sind anders gebaut.
Wird aber egal wie immer kompliziert, aber nicht unmöglich. Musst halt nur irgendwie an ein Kabel rankommen. 


@Abufaso: Dieses Handy gibt es nicht.

Edit: @Abufaso: Warte, er sollte sich mal das Huawei Ascend P6 anschauen. Ist das einzige welches in Frage kommt.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Was sind das denn genau für Kabel weiss das einer? 
Und lässt sich der Akku eines Tabs durch eine Festspannungsquelle ersetzen? Sollte je Theoretisch gehen.
Und gibt es Apps mit denen man sich auf jedem Gerät diese 3 Keys (Home, Zurück und Menü) so wie beim Nexus auf das Display ziehen kann?


----------



## Abufaso (1. September 2013)

Inwiefern gibt es das nicht? Hakt es am SD Slot?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. September 2013)

eher am Budget.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Inwiefern gibt es das nicht? Hakt es am SD Slot?


 
Habe es editiert. Das Huawei Ascend P6 ist das einzige Handy was in frage kommt. Es gibt nichts anderes. Es hackt am Internen Speicher / SD Slot und Preis. Also an allem. 

@Black: Nicht unbedingt. Hängt an allem. Mit höherem Budget könnte man aber noch das Sony Experia Z vorschlagen, das HTC One Dev und ein LG Optimus G.


@Watercooled: Nein, das ist unterschiedlich. Meist aber propriätere selbst Entwicklungen.
Ja, das geht. Musst nur ein passendes Netzteil bauen.
Custom ROM, was anderes bleibt dir nicht übrig. Mit apps ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Abufaso (1. September 2013)

Ah jetzt seh ichs auch, naja das wird dann mal begutachtet 
Hm das is ärgerlich..auch kein Sony das da ran kommt? Ein Kumpel hatte mir da neulich was verzählt von seinem XPeria


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Eure Hilfe ist mal wieder gefragt  Mein Bruder sucht seit langem einen neuen Androiden, ist aber immer noch nicht fündig geworden..
> Seine Anforderungen sind ein Preisbereich von 200-350, mehr als 4" und definitiv ein SD Slot außer es hat genügend internen Speicher (>30GB)
> Habt ihr einen Rat?
> 
> Ach und auf keinen Fall Samsung


 
Ein HTC One X dürfte in dem Preisbereich liegen.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Klar, du kannst ein Sony Experia der vorletzten Generation kaufen. 
Dann würde ich aber das Huawei vorziehen.




Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ein HTC One X dürfte in dem Preisbereich liegen.


 
Nein. http://www.amazon.de/HTC-Smartphone-LCD-Touchscreen-Megapixel-dunkelgrau/dp/B007CYAA16


----------



## Abufaso (1. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ein HTC One X dürfte in dem Preisbereich liegen.


 
Mit oder ohne + ? Beide gut?


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Es braucht wohl speziell geschirmte Kabel oder? Konnte da ein altes IDE Kabel als verlängerung dienen? 

Das mit dem Akku ersetzen klingt schonmal gut. Für ein Chinatab, Dual Core, 10" reicht ein 2A Netzteil oder?


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Es braucht wohl speziell geschirmte Kabel oder? Konnte da ein altes IDE Kabel als verlängerung dienen?
> 
> Das mit dem Akku ersetzen klingt schonmal gut. Für ein Chinatab, Dual Core, 10" reicht ein 2A Netzteil oder?


 
Also es sind Flachband Kabel, daher dürfte es mit etwas werkelei und ide kabel gehen. 

Jain. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt das NT selber bauen (ist ja nicht kompliziert). Außer du findest ein NT was 1:1 die selben werte hat wie der Akku. Wenn es nur kleine Abweichungen gibt, machts bumm.


----------



## Abufaso (1. September 2013)

Das X+ gäbe es bei Saturn & Co für 379, das wäre noch drin denk ich.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne + ? Beide gut?


 
Kosten beide um 400. Sind eine Generation alt und habe einen extrem langsamen CPU und nur 1 GB RAM. Ich würde die nicht mehr als gut bezeichnen.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Warum sollte es Bumm machen?
Wenns zu schwach ist geht das Tab halt aus und zu stark ist ja immet gut 
Also jetzt Strom und nicht Spannunsmäßig.

Hab hier noch ein paar von diesen 2A StepDown Reglern von DX rumliegen (mit der roten Platine)

Kennst du bestimmt.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Joa, zu Schwach macht nichts. Aber wenn du da zu viel Spannung an legst rauchen dir der SoC und andere internals ab. 

Einfach widerstand vor und gut is, damit du auf den Strom kommts den du brauchst.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Die Dinger laufen intern warscheinlich mit 3.7V. 
Das sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Damit eine Sata Platte am Tab läuft muss die USB Buchse diesen Host Mode unterstützen oder?

Was würdest du für eine Auflösung bei einem 7" Display ansetzen?
Reichen da 800x600 für ein passables Ergebnis?

Da sollen nur paar Bilder drüber laufen und sonst halt Spotify oder Web Radio Apps.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

3.7V bei wie viel Ampere? 

Ja, außerdem musst du am besten eine Platte nehmen mit Externer Strom Versorgung. 

Ja, sollte reichen. Wird ja nicht großartig angeschaut. Erwarte aber nichts zu tolles, die sind teilweise echt kacke. 

Als App würde ich "Online Radio" aus dem Play Store empfehlen. 


PS: Warum nimmst du ein China Tab und nicht das alte Nexus 7? Das bekommst doch aktuell hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Wollte nicht über 100€ gehen. Gibts etwa ein neues Nexus 7? 

Wie viel Ampere? Keine Ahnung was so ein Tab zieht  Ich denke aber es werden kaum mehr als 1.5A sein.

Klar die Stromversorgung der HDD wäre extern. 

Mit welcher App ließe sich denn das Tab vom Handy aus steuern?
Also das ich an meinem Handy zB den Befehl "leiser" gebe und das Tab setzt das um?


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Es gibt ein neues N7.

Das alte bekommst du gebraucht auf Ebay bestimmt für ein Hunni. Das ist tausendmal besser als ein China Tab.

Ja, musst den Vorwiderstand dann aber richtig berechnen.

Öhhm .. gute Frage.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. September 2013)

bau doch einfach das Tab so wie es ist in dein Gehäuse dann kann auch das standart ladekabel nehmen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. September 2013)

@Leandros: Diese App "Online Radio" war doch von dir (=SkillOverFlow)?
Hab die mal ausprobiert (schon was länger her) und die hat nicht gut funktioniert/überhaupt nicht.
Bin aber nicht mehr sicher ob das schon unter CM war oder noch TouchWiz.
Hat teilweise einfach nicht verbunden, dann ließ sich der Verbindungsprozess auch nicht mehr abbrechen.
Dazu hat es sich einfach ohne dass die App offen war (auch nicht im Hintergrund) einfach mal angeschaltet und hat versucht sich zu verbinden.
Sprache hat sich auch manchmal einfach geändert (wobei das nicht schlimm ist).
Ist der Skill wohl doch nicht so am Overflowen.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Nee der Akku muss aus dem Gerät raus.
Und einfach so reinsetzen gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so richtig....


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> @Leandros: Diese App "Online Radio" war doch von dir (=SkillOverFlow)?
> Hab die mal ausprobiert (schon was länger her) und die hat nicht gut funktioniert/überhaupt nicht.
> Bin aber nicht mehr sicher ob das schon unter CM war oder noch TouchWiz.
> Hat teilweise einfach nicht verbunden, dann ließ sich der Verbindungsprozess auch nicht mehr abbrechen.
> ...



TouchWiz, die App nutzt die original Media Player class. Die wurde von Samsung so verschandelt, das es eben zu solchen Problemen kommt, gegen die ich genau 0 machen kann.

Allerdings ist die app ********, deswegen habe ich sie ja auch vollständig neu geschrieben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. September 2013)

Ah, verstehe 
Ich teste die App nochmal mit CM 
Mal sehen ob ich dann endlich vernünftig Online Radio hören kann


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Musst die Beta nutzen. Habe die neue noch nicht live geschaltet.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Macht nen recht guten Eindruck 

http://www.cect-shop.com/de/ainol-novo-7-crystal-schwarz.html#.UiOB_aNuvFo


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nee der Akku muss aus dem Gerät raus.
> Und einfach so reinsetzen gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so richtig....


 Warum muss der Akku raus?
Wenn du das Radiogehäuse richtig baust sieht das doch kein Schwein. 
Bei den neuen ist der Touchscreen und das Display mit dem Gehäuse verklebt also hast du dann zwar hinten den Deckel weg die Platine und Akku draußen aber der Rahmen ist trotzdem dran und du musst schauen wie du die Kabel zum Bidlschirm verlängerst.
Außer dir ist langweilig und du willst einfach etwas basteln dann sag ich auch zerleg das ding mach aber Fotos von und Berichte bissl ist bestimmt interessant.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Warum muss der Akku raus?
> Wenn du das Radiogehäuse richtig baust sieht das doch kein Schwein.
> Bei den neuen ist der Touchscreen und das Display mit dem Gehäuse verklebt also hast du dann zwar hinten den Deckel weg die Platine und Akku draußen aber der Rahmen ist trotzdem dran und du musst schauen wie du die Kabel zum Bidlschirm verlängerst.
> Außer dir ist langweilig und du willst einfach etwas basteln dann sag ich auch zerleg das ding mach aber Fotos von und Berichte bissl ist bestimmt interessant.


 
Ich denke es ging darum nur das hintere zu Entfernen. Den Display aus dem Rahmen bekommst du nicht raus. 
Akku würde ich schon rausnehmen, das richtig, allerdings würde ich die Stromversorgung optimalerweise einfach direkt über den schon verbauten USB machen.


----------



## Re4dt (1. September 2013)

Intenso hat doch auch sowas in der Preis klasse mit ner recht guten Bewertung sogar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich denke es ging darum nur das hintere zu Entfernen. Den Display aus dem Rahmen bekommst du nicht raus.
> Akku würde ich schon rausnehmen, das richtig, allerdings würde ich die Stromversorgung optimalerweise einfach direkt über den schon verbauten USB machen.


 
Wenn es wie bei den Smartphones ist, geht das Gerät aber nicht wenn der Akku fehlt, egal ob per USB-Strom angeschlossen oder nicht. Da müsste man wohl den Akku überbrücken. Aber mal ehrlich, das alles klingt einfach viel zu kompliziert, lieber eine schöne Dockingstation bauen als das Tablet zu "ver"basteln.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn es wie bei den Smartphones ist, geht das Gerät aber nicht wenn der Akku fehlt, egal ob per USB-Strom angeschlossen oder nicht. Da müsste man wohl den Akku überbrücken. Aber mal ehrlich, das alles klingt einfach viel zu kompliziert, lieber eine schöne Dockingstation bauen als das Tablet zu "ver"basteln.


 
Hööö? Welches Handy geht denn nicht wenn der Akku nicht drin ist und es angeschlossen ist? Das ging bei mir bisher immer ...


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Bin mittlerweile auch soweit als das ich das Gerät komplett zusammen lasse.
Das Tab wird einfach in ne 19mm MDF Platte gefräst und von vorne mit ner schicken Alu Blende verkleidet.
Der Akku wird jedoch abgeklemmt und durch ein Netzteil ersetzt, der Powerbutton nach außen verlegt (Vandalismustaster).

Die meisten billigen Tabs haben eh keinen physischen Homebutton was mir zugute kommt. 
Lautstärke wird dann über eine App geregelt.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Warum Netzteil? Warum nicht einfach USB Stecker rein und in Steckdose? Akku kann dabei ja raus.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Habe keine 230V zur Verfügung, nur 24V DC.
Daran den StepDown Regler auf 5 bzw 3.7V.

Wenn es wirklich keinen unterschied macht ob ich jetzt über die Buchse gehe oder über die Pins am Board dann werde ich das über die Buchse machen, ist ja klar.

Dad hier ist das Projekt, nur eben mit Tab und ohne Raspberry: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=104&thread=26191&postID=20#20


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Aso, du baust irgendwas nach. Wie langweilig.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Nein ich baue nichts nach. Wie kommst du darauf?
Lautsprecherbau ist halt nen Hobby von mir.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Aso, weil ich dachte du baust das nach was du verlinkt hast. 
Also gehe ich mal davon aus, das du die Person bist die das gepostet hat.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Richtig.

Das von mir verlinkte Tablet ein paar Posts vorher, meinst du ich soll das mal bestellen?


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Würde evtl bei Ebay mal nach dem alten Nexus 7 schauen. 

Nexus 7 16GB, WLAN, OVP, Adure June, Android 4.3 4716659254669 | eBay

Ist eins für 126 grade weggegangen. Die sind definitiv um einiges besser als China scheiss.


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2013)

Aber auch doppelt so teuer. Mir ist zum dran rumbasteln kein Nexus 7 Wert.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

Wenn du denkst du zerstörst es, solltest du es erst gar nicht versuchen ...


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. September 2013)

Tja, wenn man es erst gar nicht probiert, kommt nie was dabei raus.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man es erst gar nicht probiert, kommt nie was dabei raus.


 
Ja, aber man sollte schon Zuversichtlich sein.


----------



## watercooled (2. September 2013)

Habe gerade einen Thread zum Tab gefunden. Scheint garnicht so schlecht zu sein 

Ich denke ich riskiers.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch wie das mit der Umtausch wäre, wenn ich das nexus bei MM online bestellen würde?
> Könnte ich das dann auch im laden umtauschen oder muss ich das dann einschicken?



Weiß einer obs andersrum auch geht?
Also im Laden kaufe und online dann zurücksenden falls was ist?
Ein MM in meiner Nähe soll es nämlich wieder haben


----------



## watercooled (2. September 2013)

Habe mich eben nochmal umgesehen, so nach 200€ Tablets von ende letzten jahres.
Das Acer A100 wäre für mich fast perfekt glaube ich, nur ist das so teuer!?

Edit: Habe eben noch eine sehr geile Idee für mein Projekt: CD Laufwerke unter Android.....?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. September 2013)

So hab das Nexus jetzt bei MM bestellt, man musste sich nicht einmal einloggen oder anmelden, einfach Rechnungsadresse + örtlicher MediaMarkt an den es geliefert werden soll oder Versand angeben und fertig. (Kredit oder Girocard wollt ich ihnen nicht geben also hab ich auf Barbezahlung im MM gedrückt)
Laut Website war es zur Abholung bereit mal schaeun ob es das auch ist, warte jetzt gespannt auf die email.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> So hab das Nexus jetzt bei MM bestellt, man musste sich nicht einmal einloggen oder anmelden, einfach Rechnungsadresse + örtlicher MediaMarkt an den es geliefert werden soll oder Versand angeben und fertig. (Kredit oder Girocard wollt ich ihnen nicht geben also hab ich auf Barbezahlung im MM gedrückt)
> Laut Website war es zur Abholung bereit mal schaeun ob es das auch ist, warte jetzt gespannt auf die email.


 Dan drück ich dir mal die Daumen.


----------



## Klartext (2. September 2013)

Mach ich ich meisten so. Dauert idR so halbe Stunde bis Stunde bis ich es holen kann


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Mach ich ich meisten so. Dauert idR so halbe Stunde bis Stunde bis ich es holen kann



Also die Bestätigungsemail ist angekommen, in der steht, dass sie eine weitere schicken sobald ich es abholen kann.
Allerdings bezweifele ich, dass sie morgen schon da ist. Es stand zwar auf der Website, dass es verfügbar werde ich hab aber nochmal angerufen und laut der Frau war es nich dort...
im saturn war ich auch schon und hab geschaut genau genommen sogar in 2 
Rausgekommen ist, dass ich ne Playstore Card für 15€ mitgenommen hab


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> CD Laufwerke unter Android.....?


 
Könnten als USB-Gerät ohne Schreibrecht erkannt werden, aber natürlich nur mit externer Stromzufuhr. Ich mach mir nur wegen dem Dateisystem Sorgen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. September 2013)

mein hady zeigt grade an, dass es ein update für mein CM gibt. 
es heißt: cm-10.1.3-RC1, soll ich das direkt installieren?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. September 2013)

Wieso fragst du? NANDROID machen und dat Ding flashen. Wenn was schief läuft, NANDROID wieder rein und glücklich sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. September 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du? NANDROID machen und dat Ding flashen. Wenn was schief läuft, NANDROID wieder rein und glücklich sein.


 
Mach ich vielleicht.
Hab grad die Mail von MM bekommen, dass ich mein Nexus abholen kann 
Das mach ich dann später


----------



## MrRazer (3. September 2013)

So ich habe folgenes Problem diese Meldung kommt seid dem ich CM habe häufiger. Wenn diese Meldung kommt und ich mein Handy neu starte kann ich ein Foto machen und es kommt wieder diese Meldung. Also ich mache ein Foto die Kamera hängt sich auf,dann schließe sie ich per task manager und dann kommt die Meldung. Was kann ich tun? Das Problem tritt aber nicht immer auf!

Randinformation: S4 und cm 10.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (3. September 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> So ich habe folgenes Problem diese Meldung kommt seid dem ich CM habe häufiger. Wenn diese Meldung kommt und ich mein Handy neu starte kann ich ein Foto machen und es kommt wieder diese Meldung. Also ich mache ein Foto die Kamera hängt sich auf,dann schließe sie ich per task manager und dann kommt die Meldung. Was kann ich tun? Das Problem tritt aber nicht immer auf!
> 
> Randinformation: S4 und cm 10.2
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=678647"/>



Also ich habe mit meinem s3 und aokp das selbe Problem aber seit dem ich den Blitz deaktiviert habe ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten.


----------



## MrRazer (3. September 2013)

Okey das ist ja schonmal was. Also ich fotograhiere fast nur mit HDR also da ist der Blitz ja automatisch ausgeschaltet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. September 2013)

ich hab mein Nexus jetzt abgeholt, boah sieht das geil aus, und richtig dünn ist es auch 
Stimmt es eigentlich, dass man das Gerät sofort aufladen soll oder erst mal komplett entladen und wieder komplett aufladen?


----------



## watercooled (3. September 2013)

In fast jeder Anleitung steht als erstes drin: Laden sie das Gerät auf.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> In fast jeder Anleitung steht als erstes drin: Laden sie das Gerät auf.


 
Als ob ich mir ne Anleitung anschau 
dann mach ich das mal


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2013)

Warum verbrauchen die Google-Dienste 55% Akku auf meinem Nexus 7 2013?

Weder das Tablet von meinem Vater noch mein HTC One haben das Problem.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. September 2013)

Hatte ich auch das Problem, einfach mal in den Einstellungen die Google Sync begrenzen, also nur die Syncs einschalten die du auch brauchst.
Oder einmal alle komplett deaktivieren und danach wieder aktivieren.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2013)

Ok teste ich nun mal aus.


----------



## JPW (3. September 2013)

Benutzt hier eigentlich jemand MobileOdin? 
Lohnen sich die 5 Euro?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. September 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen was man unter mediaserver versteht? Das verbraucht fast soviel Akku wie der display.....
Hab jetzt auf mein nexus real racing 3 runtergeladen ist ja ein traum 

Ach übrigens ich glaub ich bin in love mit meinem nexus 7


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. September 2013)

Mit RR3 musst du dir keine Sorgen mehr über den Akkuverbrauch vom Mediaserver machen


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2013)

Mediaserver ist der Dienst der im ganzen Dateisystem die Mediafiles findet und indexiert. Zum Teil laufen aber auch Teile von Musik- und Videoplayer unter dem Label.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. September 2013)

Nmeinst du Real racing 3 ? doch muss ich da ichs kaum gespielt habe 
Problem ist nur ich hab weder Filme noch Musik drauf....
Eine Frage hab ich noch: wenn ich mir ein Film im playstore kaufe kann ich den dann auch offline anschauen? Und auch auf dem Computer?


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2013)

Google and Nestlé announce Android KitKat | Nestlé Global lustige Idee


----------



## Leandros (4. September 2013)

Ja, für ein April Scherz. Aber nicht für mehr.


----------



## Klartext (4. September 2013)

Das ist wohl der dümmste Name.. Ein Markenname.. Oh Mann


----------



## Hardwell (4. September 2013)

Also ich finde den Namen eig ganz lustig


----------



## Jahai (4. September 2013)

Ich finde die entsprechende Figur noch besser


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der dümmste Name.. Ein Markenname.. Oh Mann


 
Was ist daran so schlimm? Der Verbreitung von Android wird die Kooperation mit Nestle sicherlich nicht schaden, oder? Die Leute bei Google sind ja nicht ganz doof. Sie werden sich dabei sicher was gedacht haben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. September 2013)

Und wenns Hundescheise heißt ist doch egal es muss funzen und schnell sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2013)

Habe es auch im Radio gehört, Android kitkat.


----------



## Klartext (4. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm? Der Verbreitung von Android wird die Kooperation mit Nestle sicherlich nicht schaden, oder? Die Leute bei Google sind ja nicht ganz doof. Sie werden sich dabei sicher was gedacht haben.


 
Ja, eben. Das hat Google ein meinen Augen nicht mehr nötig. Klar für die Funktionen und co ist der Name absolut egal, juckt mich da auch nicht. Ich mag KitKat nicht 

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. September 2013)

Also ich mag KitKat 
Und das nexus 7 ist einfach der traum


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. September 2013)

Ich will in 4.4 dann aber auch ne Schoko UI. :sly:


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. September 2013)

Wo kann man eigentlich gucken was in 4.4 neu ist?
Oder seid ihr so nett und sagt es mir?


----------



## Klartext (4. September 2013)

Gibt noch keine wirklichen Infos außer KitKat ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. September 2013)

Hat einer eine gute APP zum Musik abspielen, für das nexus7 also am besten tablet freundlich


----------



## JPW (4. September 2013)

Poweramp.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. September 2013)

Ist die gratis Version zu gebrauchen oder bietet die zu laufende Version Vorteile für die es sich lohnen würde?


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. September 2013)

Die gratis Version ist zu gebrauchen...
... zwei Wochen lang.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Die gratis Version ist zu gebrauchen...
> ... zwei Wochen lang.



Hab mir doch gedacht, dass da was war 
Hat noch wer einen der gratis ist?


----------



## JPW (4. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hab mir doch gedacht, dass da was war
> Hat noch wer einen der gratis ist?


 
Mort Player?
Die Kauf Version von Poweramp lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall. 
Der beste Player! Teste die 2 Wochen Version ruhig.


----------



## Klartext (4. September 2013)

Nutze auch PowerPoint, lohnt sich zu kaufen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Nutze auch PowerPoint, lohnt sich zu kaufen



Powerpoint? 
Wenn ichs Kauf, kann ichs dann aufm nexus 7 und Galaxy s3 nutzen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. September 2013)

Apollo ist auch solide.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. September 2013)

NexMusic


----------



## dainless (4. September 2013)

Als ich den Namen das erste mal gehört habe, dachte ich an nen Hoax. Zusammenarbeit schön und gut, aber das muss nun nicht sein. 
Aber unterm Strich ist wichtig, wie das System arbeitet - und da hat der Name ja nun nichts zu tun.


----------



## Klartext (4. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Powerpoint?
> Wenn ichs Kauf, kann ichs dann aufm nexus 7 und Galaxy s3 nutzen


 
PowerAmp... Autokorrektur  

Ja, überall nutzbar, ist ja Account gebunden


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. September 2013)

Ach man, ich bekomm den Trinity Kernel auf meinem Nexus nicht zum laufen -.-


----------



## my_gen3 (7. September 2013)

Hat schon jemand erfolgreich Android 4.3 auf einem Samsung Galaxy S2 installiert? Finde leider keine passende deutschsprachige Anleitung /Erfolgsmeldung..


----------



## Klartext (7. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ach man, ich bekomm den Trinity Kernel auf meinem Nexus nicht zum laufen -.-


 
Weil? Welche Rom? Welche Version? Wie machst du es bzw versuchst es?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. September 2013)

@Klartext:

War mit Slimbean 4.2.2 (8 Release glaube ich) und der aktuellsten Trinity Alpha.

Das Problem ist das mein N7 einfach keine 1700Mhz mitmachen will .


----------



## Klartext (7. September 2013)

Achso.. Das liegt dann aber an der CPU, einfach nur Pech.. 

Aber wozu sowas? OC ist in meinen Augen sowieso überflüssig.. 

Und wieso noch 4.2.2?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. September 2013)

Trinity läuft nur mit 4.2.2 @ the moment

Und ich brauch OC für 10Bit Software Decoding im MX-Player. Und ich will das RR3 rund läuft .


----------



## Klartext (7. September 2013)

Jedem das seine ^^ RR3 läuft bei mir auch so flüssig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Jedem das seine ^^ RR3 läuft bei mir auch so flüssig.


 
Aber nur auf den Low-Settings .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Aber nur auf den Low-Settings .



Bei mir läufts flüssig :-p


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. September 2013)

ja bei mir auch. aber auf mittel. standard aufm alten N7 ( du hast ja das neue ) ist low.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ja bei mir auch. aber auf mittel. standard aufm alten N7 ( du hast ja das neue ) ist low.



Hast du das alte oder neue?
Wo kann man das über haupt einstellen ob low oder high?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. September 2013)

ich hab das alte.

zum einstellen gibt ne APP RR3Grafx oder so.


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. September 2013)

Das LG G2 ist schon ein cooles Teil. Ich finde vor allem den schmalen Rahmen schick


----------



## Leandros (8. September 2013)

Mir gefällt die Rückseite irgendwie überhaupt nicht ...

Das schaut interessant aus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW-Utac5rX0


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. September 2013)

Hej Leute,

ich hab da mal zwei Fragen.

1. Gibts ne ganz einfache Möglichkeit mehrere Bilder oder gar einen ganzen Ordner vom Smartphone z.B. Galaxy S4 auf ein Tablet zu übertragen? Oder was wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit?

2. Ich werde in dem Laden in dem ich arbeite ein Tablet für ebay benutzen. Gibt es eine Art Alarmanlage für Android? Ich weiss nicht. Vielleich sowas das man wenn man das Tablet bewegt einen Code eingeben muss da sonst ein Alarmton abgespielt wird?


----------



## Leandros (8. September 2013)

1. Bluetooth? Wifi Direct? Beides ist möglich.
2. Nicht das ich wüsste, allerdings bringt das auch nicht viel. Solange der Dieb schnell ist (oder sich mit Android auskennt), ist das Tablet weg. Es bringt nur eine Hardware Sicherung etwas.


----------



## Klartext (8. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Rückseite irgendwie überhaupt nicht ...
> 
> Das schaut interessant aus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW-Utac5rX0


 
Die Animationen sind etwas übertrieben aber die Idee ist echt interessant. Wortvorschläge waren noch gut und eine Swype Funktion wie z.b. bei SwiftKey oder Google Standard.


----------



## Timsu (8. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das schaut interessant aus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW-Utac5rX0


Auch schon gesehen.
Die iOS Tastatur macht im Prinzip das gleiche, es wird allerdings nur die Hitbox vergrößert, nicht die Tasten an sich.


----------



## watercooled (8. September 2013)

Also ich habe mir jetzt ein Ideapad A1 für 48€ im Luxx gekauft.
Reicht für meine Bedürfnisse aus.
Da hoffe ich jetzt das es ohne Akku läuft


----------



## Leandros (8. September 2013)

Na, dann bin ich gespannt auf deine Berichte.


----------



## watercooled (8. September 2013)

Mit Slimdroid sollte es flüssig laufen. SD Slot hats auch, gutes Display und sogar Bluetooth.

Lediglich die Klangqualität wurde bemängelt, las ich aber erst später. Fail.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Auch schon gesehen.
> Die iOS Tastatur macht im Prinzip das gleiche, es wird allerdings nur die Hitbox vergrößert, nicht die Tasten an sich.


 
Quelle? Davon habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Rückseite irgendwie überhaupt nicht ...


Kann ich verstehen, allerdings kann man das G2 auch mit doppeltem Tippen auf den Screen wecken. 
Abgesehen von den Onscreen bzw. Touch sensitiven Tasten und der Größe besitzt das G2 auch erstaunliche Ähnlichkeit mit dem Acer Liquid S2 und dem Alcatel One Touch Hero.


----------



## Klartext (9. September 2013)

Doppeltes Tippen aufs Display kann ich auch..


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. September 2013)

Aber nicht mit Stock FW


----------



## Klartext (9. September 2013)

Ach, Stock. Wer brauch das, viel zu langweilig


----------



## Leandros (9. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Ach, Stock. Wer brauch das, viel zu langweilig


 
Mein Reden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. September 2013)

Was war Stock nochmal? So ne Gehhilfe oder was?


----------



## Leandros (9. September 2013)

Ja. Ist nur was für die Spießer und Weicheier.


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. September 2013)

Und für Leute mit gesperrtem Bootloader.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. September 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Und für Leute mit gesperrtem Bootloader.


 
Ich oppo, ich nix gespellte bootloadel.


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. September 2013)

Haha  Mal ne frage nebenbei: Gibt es für Iphones eigentlich Custom Roms? Also Jailbreak kenn ich ja, aber von Custom Roms hab ich noch nix gehört.


----------



## Leandros (9. September 2013)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Closed source ist und bleibt closed source.


----------



## Jahai (9. September 2013)

Wird ja aufgrund der Eigendesigns der CPU von Apple nochmal erschwert


----------



## Leandros (9. September 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Wird ja aufgrund der Eigendesigns der CPU von Apple nochmal erschwert


 
Jo, stimmt. Ist bei Hackintosh halt etwas einfacher.


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. September 2013)

Ich hoffe Google haut mal bald das nexus 5 raus


----------



## my_gen3 (10. September 2013)

Woran kann ich (als Anfänger..) eindeutig erkennen, dass das rooten eines Galaxy S2 erfolgreich war?


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2013)

Mit einer App testen, ob root verfügbar ist


----------



## Scroll (10. September 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joeykrim.rootcheck

Die app habe ich zum prüfen genutzt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. September 2013)

YES

ich schaff doch die 1700 . Der neue Trinity is ein echtes Performance Monster!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. September 2013)

Mal ne Frage. Mit wie viel Vcore sollte man maximal einen Snapdragon 600 (HTC One) laufen lassen? Strukturbreite ist 28µm, ein Haswell hat 22µm. Beim Haswell wird oft 1,25V als für 24/7 maximal angegeben. Kann ich also mit dem One auf 1,275V bis 1,3V gehen oder wäre das schon soviel, dass das Teil die 2 Jahre bis zur VVL nicht durchhält?


----------



## Leandros (10. September 2013)

Warum willst du das überhaupt? Ich würde VCore nie erhöhen.
Du kannst ARM nicht mit x86 vergleichen, das ist eine völlig andere Prozessor Architektur.


----------



## watercooled (10. September 2013)

Was hat denn ein Haswell mit nem HTC One zu tun


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. September 2013)

Nicht viel, aber ich dachte das könnte irgendwie als Vergleichswert dienen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Nicht viel, aber ich dachte das könnte irgendwie als Vergleichswert dienen.


 
Throttelt das One nicht sowieso schon? Mit mehr Spannung hast du wahrscheinlich durch die hohen Temps dauerthrotteln und damit weniger Leistung  
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Akku noch schneller leer ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. September 2013)

Das weiß ich nicht genau, ob es throttelt. Über 55° hab ich es auf der CPU mit Standardtakt bisher noch nicht geschafft. Wirklich throtteln tut es erst ab kurz vor 70°.


----------



## MOD6699 (11. September 2013)

Hat jemand von euch auch Probleme mit dem Laden des SG S3? Bei mir fängt es jetzt auch langsam an zu zicken. Hab mich schon im Internet erkundigt die meinten alles reinigen, evtl. Reseten und ein anderes USB Kabel benutzen. Allerdings wird dort auch behauptet das es mit der Android Version 4.1.2 zusammenhängen kann. Ich hoffte ja eigentlich das wir in den Genuss von 4.2.2 kommen aber so wies aussieht ja wohl eher nicht. Ich will mein Handy nur ungern einschicken da ich es sehr dringend brauche. Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Bisschen genauer? Was für Probleme?


----------



## MOD6699 (11. September 2013)

Achso ja^^ Es braucht einfach unglaublich lang zum Aufladen. Wenn ich das Kabel rausziehe und wieder rein dann gehts meist schneller. Erkennt man auch das die Lade LED nicht so hell leuchtet wie sie eigentlich sollte. Manche meinen das Handy regel den Überspannungsschutz falsch.


----------



## Scroll (11. September 2013)

Bei meinem alten s2 hatte ich auch so ein problem, lag dann an 4.1.2 da dort irgendein bug drin ist in der software der auf das lade verhalten zurück zuführen ist. Evtl probierst du mal ne custom rom mit 4.2.2


----------



## Leandros (11. September 2013)

Jo, klingt stark nach Software Bug. Der Überspannungsschutz ist in der form per Software geregelt, erst wenn es wirklich brenzlig wird springt Hardware ein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. September 2013)

Ich hatte da nie Probleme.
Aber Custom ROMs sind eh besser als TouchWiz, also drauf damit


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. September 2013)

Weiß jemand wie ich mein Android 4.1 Gerät zum tethering mit meinem Ubuntu 13.04 verwenden kann?
Oder kennt eine gute Anleitung dazu? 

PS: Ich befürchte ich stell mich nur unglaublich dämlich an und hab bestimmt die Lösung direkt vor der Nase...


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

WiFi, USB oder Bluetooth?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. September 2013)

Über USB.
In den Einstellungen bei Android hab ich es aktiviert und es läuft angeblich auch. 
Was muss ich jetzt unter Ubuntu machen um die neue Verbindung zu nutzen bzw. überhaupt erstmal eine neue Verbindung über das Handy zu konfigurieren? 
In der Netzwerkkonfiguration konnte ich keine neue Verbindung entdecken und um das ganze über das Terminal zu machen bräuchte ich eben eine Anleitung. 

Also ich möchte nicht mit meinem Android einen Hotspot aufmachen, das funktioniert.
Wenn das geht, würde ich mein Handy dann auch gerne als Wlan Empfänger benutzen.


MfG


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das genau für Ubuntu geht, aber so sollte es in allen Linuxes gehen:


```
ifconfig
```
 um das USB Gerät zu finden (wahrscheinlich usb0)

```
ifconfig usb0 up && dhcpcd usb0
```
 um die Verbindung zu aktivieren
(Eventuell noch benötigt um es zu aktivieren: 
	
	



```
ip link set usb0 up && dhcpcd usb0
```
(Eventuell noch eth0 Verbindung (wired) deaktivieren oder die priorität runterstellen)


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. September 2013)

Du meinst sicher lsusb um das USB Gerät zu finden, oder?
Mit ifconfig alleine schaut man sich ja nur seine aktuelle Verbindung an.

Auf jeden Fall ist mein Gerät laut lsusb 016.
Wenn ich aber deine andern beiden Befehle nehme und usb0 durch usb016 ersetze, funzt das Ganze nicht. 
Es kommt: 
	
	



```
FEHLER beim Auslesen der Schnittstellenmerker: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden
```


Kann komischerweise nirgends eine richtige Anleitung finden. 
Offensichtlich wird das normalerweise einfach als Netzwerkadaper angezeigt und lässt sich ganz selbsterklärend durchklicken. :o

Vllt. liegts auch an meinem Smartphone.  Laut diesem ist Tethering aktiv.
Habs übrigens über die eingebaute Funktion bei den Einstellungen aktiviert. Sollte ich es mal mit irgendeiner root App probieren? 
Würde mit allerdings wiederstreben, muss doch auch so gehen. :/


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Nope, ich meine das was ich schreibe. lsusb findet alle angeschlossenen USB Geräte, das ist definitiv falsch. Du willst das Gerät finden, welches dir Internetverbindung anbietet und diese dann auch nutzen.

ifconfig -a könnte noch helfen.
Sonst schau einfach nach einer x-beliebigen app für tethering.


----------



## Franzl (12. September 2013)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage Leute:

Wie komm ich an das galaxy s2 navi und den radio empfänger aus der stock rom wieder ran?

Hab derzeit aokp 4.2.2 drauf

Entweder stell ich mich zu doof an beim suchen oder es is doch net so einfach  auf xda find ich grad nix..

Ich möchte am liebsten wissen wie ihr sowas findet statt nem direkten link. damit ich sowas nicht nochmal fragen muss.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. September 2013)

Hast du von der alten Rom vor dem Flashen ein Backup gemacht?

Wenn ja findest du da drin die .apk für deine ganze Apps. (zumindest die die ab Werk drauf waren)



Mit 
	
	



```
ifconfig -a
```
 kann ich auch nix von meinem Handy entdecken.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. September 2013)

Im Playstore findest du unter Google Maps die Navigation. Den Player wirst du nur in der Originalrom finden. Also Standartrom suchen und unter System/Apps nach dem Player suchen.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sicher das USB Tethering und USB Debugging aktiviert ist?


----------



## Timsu (12. September 2013)

Ist der Kamera Modus an?
Manchmal (?) geht USB Debugging nur im Kamera-Modus.


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ist der Kamera Modus an?
> Manchmal (?) geht USB Debugging nur im Kamera-Modus.


 
PTP meinst du? Hmm, hatte ich noch nie, spielt denke ich auch unter Linux wenig Sinn, da es PTP / MTP eh ziemlich schlecht unterstützt. Aber probieren geht über studieren.


Edit: Nestle. Wie man aus Wasser Gold macht. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1yUuywKrys&feature=youtu.be 
Mit denen macht Google rum -_-


----------



## watercooled (12. September 2013)

Gestern kam mein Idepad. Fasst sich sehr wertig an und auch von der Verarbritung ists Top.
Gut es lässt sich etwas flexen aber das geht schon in Ordnung.

Dann hab ichs eingeschaltet und ähh...ja... 
Also es ist schneller als mein altes Wildfire. Aber das wars glaube ich auch schon 

Als ROM habe ich jetzt Slimdroid (ICS) laufen. Dazu den Apex Launcher und es läuft zufriedenstellend.
Für Spotify reichts allemal. Zum Surfen aber echt ne Katastrophe


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. September 2013)

Also es ist als Kamera verbunden. Wird vom PC auch 1A erkannt und kann die Fotos z.B. mit Shotwell importieren usw. (Wüsste nicht, wo der Modus schlecht unterstützt wird. Kann es wie eine normale Kamera behandeln.)
Im Notification Center ist auch die "Als Kamera angeschlossen Meldung".
Dann gehe ich in die Einstellungen und aktiviere USB Tethering. Wenn ich jetzt wieder dieses Ding von oben runterziehe ist da die "Tethering oder Hotspot aktiv" Statusmeldung. Scheint also zu laufen. Am PC ist die Kamera jetzt nicht mehr vorhanden.
Allerdings steht unter "Tethering oder Hotspot aktiv" auch "Zum einrichten Berühren". Das führt einen aber nur zur Option zurück, das ganze an und aus zu schalten. Irgendetwas konfigurieren konnte ich noch nie. (falls es da was geben sollte)

ifconfig wie auch ifconfig -a zeigen mir nur zwei Verbindungen. Einmal das loopback interface und einmal das normale wlan.

Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, hab ja wlan an meinem Laptop und über den mobilen Hotspot funzts ja auch. 
Wollte das einfach mal ausprobieren und gucken, ob ich mein Handy im Notfall als Wlan Stick missbrauchen könnte.


EDIT: USB Debugging ist natürlich auch aktiviert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. September 2013)

Kann mir einer von den Usern des neuen nexus 7 sagen welchen root er genommen hat?


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Ne Custom ROM.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. September 2013)

Die kommt vielleicht auch noch aber wahrscheinlich erst mal Root wobei mich Cm schon reizen würde, ich aber ungern die garantie verliere


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Du verlierst mit aufspielen einer Custom ROM keine Garantie ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. September 2013)

Aber mit Root


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Nö, warum solltest du das?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. September 2013)

Das liest man doch überall immer in den ganzen Anleitungen, nach dem Root vorgang geht die Garantie verloren blablablabla.....


----------



## Leandros (12. September 2013)

Ist aber totaler Schwachsinn bei einem Nexus Gerät.


----------



## Klartext (12. September 2013)

Blödsinn. Ich hab alle meine Geräte  gerootet und Custom Roms drauf.. 

Stock Flashen, Unroot + Bootloader locken und fertig. 

Schon mehrfach so Geräte zurückgeschickt bzw umgetauscht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Ich hab alle meine Geräte  gerootet und Custom Roms drauf..
> 
> Stock Flashen, Unroot + Bootloader locken und fertig.
> 
> Schon mehrfach so Geräte zurückgeschickt bzw umgetauscht.



Das geht so schnell? Muss man da iwas beachten beim rooten oder neun speziellen verwenden?


----------



## Leandros (13. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Ich hab alle meine Geräte  gerootet und Custom Roms drauf..
> 
> Stock Flashen, Unroot + Bootloader locken und fertig.
> 
> Schon mehrfach so Geräte zurückgeschickt bzw umgetauscht.



Endlich redet ma einer Klartext.


----------



## Klartext (13. September 2013)

Bei Nexus geredet einfach das Toolkit nehmen, auf den Button "Unroot + OEM Lock" klicken und Fertig ^^

Vorausgesetzt, man hat schon Stock geflasht.. 

Was willst du den mehr machen? ^^


----------



## Leandros (13. September 2013)

Ja, der Zusammenhang und mein wortwitz passen irgendwie nicht zusammen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Bei Nexus geredet einfach das Toolkit nehmen, auf den Button "Unroot + OEM Lock" klicken und Fertig ^^
> 
> Vorausgesetzt, man hat schon Stock geflasht..
> 
> Was willst du den mehr machen? ^^



Und das kit gibts wo? 
Du meinst wenn ich jetzt theoretisch CM flashen würde sollte ich davor ne recovery machen um die dann zurück zu flashen?


----------



## Leandros (13. September 2013)

Du brauchst ne recovery. Das toolkit gibt's auf xda. Etwas eigen initiative.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du brauchst ne recovery. Das toolkit gibt's auf xda. Etwas eigen initiative.



Sry ich bin grad aufm weg zur Schule und schreib mit dem Handy da ist das nicht so einfach


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie ich mein Android 4.1 Gerät zum tethering mit meinem Ubuntu 13.04 verwenden kann?
> Oder kennt eine gute Anleitung dazu?


Das  funktioniert eigentlich vollautomatisch sobald du  USB-Tethering  am Handy an hast. 
Das ist auch der Grund warum es  keine Anleitungen dazu gibt. 

Ich  würde daher eher auf einen Softwarebug bei deinem Handy tippen.Versuch es mal mit/ohne  USB-Debugging und mit verschiedenen Verbindungsmodi in den anderen USB-Einstellungen.


----------



## Leandros (13. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Sry ich bin grad aufm weg zur Schule und schreib mit dem Handy da ist das nicht so einfach


 
Bin auch mit dem Handy unterwegs.
Habe es trotzdem gefunden.

[Toolkit] Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit v1.7.2 [Updated 08/26/13]: Nexus 7 (2013) Thread - xda-developers

Langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr immer alles vorzukauen, ich wiederhole mich mittlerweile in diesem Thread auch alle paar Seiten -_-


----------



## Klartext (13. September 2013)

Die Flash Thematik wiederholt sich hier generell alle 5 Seiten. 30sec Google oder den Startpost bei den Threats lesen ist wohl zu schwer..


----------



## Leandros (13. September 2013)

Ich werde da wohl mal was zu schreiben, macht vielleicht Sinn.


----------



## watercooled (13. September 2013)

Mein Plan war ja mit dem Tablet ein Soundsystem aufzubauen.
Da das Tab ja auch Bluetooth bietet wäre es doch cool wenn ich von meinem Handy Musik drauf streamen könnte.

Wie stelle ich das am besten an?


----------



## Leandros (13. September 2013)

CheapCast. AirPlay Receiver. XBMC for Android. 

Da gibt es genug Möglichkeiten.


----------



## watercooled (13. September 2013)

Du weisst echt alles...


----------



## Scroll (13. September 2013)

Welcher Prozessor ist eigtl schneller der snapdragon S4 pro oder der s600er?


----------



## Diaflolo97 (13. September 2013)

Snapdragon 600, gar keine Frage.


----------



## Jahai (13. September 2013)

Hab ich eigentlich etwas verpasst oder gab es hier auf PCGH wörtlich noch gar nichts über das Note 3?


----------



## ushnok (13. September 2013)

Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Snapdragon 600, gar keine Frage.


 
Naja, was heisst keine Frage. Die S4 Pros und Snapdragon 600er sind nahezu Baugleich. Lediglich die Javascript Performance und Akku Verbrauch wurden beim 600er minimal erhöht im Vergleich zum S4 Pro.




Jahai schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich etwas verpasst oder gab es hier auf PCGH wörtlich noch gar nichts über das Note 3?


 
Stimmt. Irgendwie nicht 
Bei News darf man sich eh nicht auf PCGH verlassen, die bringen einige Sachen einfach mal zwei Tage später. 


Edit: Es sind echt alle Verblödet. Scheiss Nestle und scheiss KitKat. Langsam pisst mich das gewaltig an.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (13. September 2013)

Er ist aber auch höher getaktet, der S4 Pro mit 1,5 der S600 mit bis zu 1,9 ghz.


----------



## ushnok (13. September 2013)

Leider auch falsch. Der S4 Pro (APQ8064), welcher im Nexus 4 verbaut ist, ist mit bis zu 1.7 GHz getaktet. Von den 600ern ist nur der 8064AB (im Butterfly S und S4 LTE) mit bis zu 1.9 GHz Spezifikation gelistet, die anderen sind alle mit bis zu 1.7 GHz oder sogar nur 1.5 GHz gelistet.
Aber diese Aussagen machen eh keinen Sinn, da sie in Realität nie so hoch gehen, da vorher die Hitzeentwicklung zu hoch ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. September 2013)

Und ich verwette meinen Hintern drauf, dass die CPU auf 1,7 GHz schießt, allein schon, wenn du über den Homescreen wischt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. September 2013)

ich dachte die hat die 1.7 im deep sleep.


----------



## ushnok (14. September 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Und ich verwette meinen Hintern drauf, dass die CPU auf 1,7 GHz schießt, allein schon, wenn du über den Homescreen wischt.


 
Welche CPU?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. September 2013)

Hat zwar nichts direkt mit Android zu tun aber MS WTF???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20LgureMuWo


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. September 2013)

Kann es sein, dass man zwangsläufig alle Daten beim rotten vom nexus 7 verliert?


----------



## ushnok (14. September 2013)

So lange du den Bootloader nicht unlockst, nein. Beim unlocken des bootloaders wird immer der gesamte Speicher gelöscht.
Normal solltest du zum einfachen rooten den bootloader nicht unlocken müssen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> So lange du den Bootloader nicht unlockst, nein. Beim unlocken des bootloaders wird immer der gesamte Speicher gelöscht.
> Normal solltest du zum einfachen rooten den bootloader nicht unlocken müssen.


 
Bootloader ist nur zwingend wenn man ne ROM installiert, oder?


----------



## ushnok (14. September 2013)

Jo.
Ich mach das immer direkt nachdem ich mir das Gerät gekauft habe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Jo.
> Ich mach das immer direkt nachdem ich mir das Gerät gekauft habe.


 
Gibts denn ne empfehlenswerte ROM die die Leistung verbessert (ohne OC per Kernel) und vielleicht auch die Akkulaufzeit verbessert?
CM?

Und theoretisch um Daten zu sichern müsste ich erst rooten, dann mit titanium ein backup erstellen und dann den Bootloader unlocken, der root geht dann ja auch wieder weg oder? Wird ja gewipet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. September 2013)

nie ein backup auf ne customrom. das führt häufig zu Problemen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> nie ein backup auf ne customrom. das führt häufig zu Problemen.


 
Ich mein ja nur ne Sicherung von einer App


----------



## ushnok (14. September 2013)

CM ist durchaus empfehlenswert.
Sichern kannst du auch ohne root, mit z.B Helium.




BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> nie ein backup auf ne customrom. das führt häufig zu Problemen.


 
Leider nicht ganz korrekt. Solange du keine system Dateien sicherst, ist das komplett safe.
Abgesehen davon, sollte man system Dateien niemals sichern.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. September 2013)

Ja, aber zum beispiel Spielstände werden nur mit Root mitgesichert 
Ich informier mich mal welche ROMs mir gefallen könnten und dann schau ich mal weiter


----------



## ushnok (14. September 2013)

Nein, mit Helium kannst du auch alle Daten der Apps sichern. Sonst würde das ganz ja keinen Sinn machen ...
Und das auch *ohne* root.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Welche CPU?



Völlig egal. Auf fast allen Androiden rennt ondemand Standard. Und ondemand jagt die CPU fast immer auf Höchsttakt, sobald Power benötigt wird.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Völlig egal. Auf fast allen Androiden rennt ondemand Standard. Und ondemand jagt die CPU fast immer auf Höchsttakt, sobald Power benötigt wird.


 
Welches CPU Modell? Die APQ8064 kann auch bis 1.7 gegen und geht im N4 nur bis 1.5.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. September 2013)

Dann taktet er halt bei jeder kleinsten Homescrenwischerei auf 1,5 GHz. Wie gesagt, mit ondemand geht die CPU fast sofort auf den höchsten eingestellten Takt. Wenn ich auf 2 GHz übertakte, geht sie halt auf 2 GHz usw. Das CPU-Modell spielt da keine Rolle.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

Du hast meine Frage im Zusammenhang nicht verstanden.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. September 2013)

Dann weiß ich wirklich nicht, was du von mir möchtest.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. September 2013)

Welchen CPU-Governor nutzt ihr eig so? Ich nutz zZ "smartmax". Als GPU-Governor hab ich mich für "simple" entschieden. Für mich die beste Battery/Performance situation.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

@Black: Stock, also OnDemand. Bin mitlerweile davon weg, immer custom kernels zu nutzen. 



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich wirklich nicht, was du von mir möchtest.


 
Es ging um die einzelnen CPU Modelle. Es gibt nicht nur einen Snapdragon 600er. Es gibt ca. 5 - 6 Modelle. Alle mit unterschiedlichen maximalen Taktraten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. September 2013)

@ushnok: weswegen? schlechte erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> @ushnok: weswegen? schlechte erfahrungen mit gemacht?


 
Nö. Es lohnt sich einfach nicht, die Verbesserungen sind zwar messbar, aber nicht spürbar.
Teilweise hat man eher Einbußen.


----------



## Klartext (15. September 2013)

Also ich hab Customs Kernels gute und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Im Moment nutze ich auch einen Custom Kernel und hab auch deutlich spürbare Verbesserungen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. September 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Also ich hab Customs Kernels gute und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Im Moment nutze ich auch einen Custom Kernel und hab auch deutlich spürbare Verbesserungen


 
Ich allerdings auch. 3D Mark im Schnitt +1000 und antutu auch.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich allerdings auch. 3D Mark im Schnitt +1000 und antutu auch.


 
Ohh ja. Weil Benchmarks ja auch so viel über Performance aussagen 
Ich zitiere mich selber:



> Nö. Es lohnt sich einfach nicht, die Verbesserungen sind zwar messbar, aber nicht spürbar.




*tl;dr: Benchmarks sind ******** und sagen nichts über die day-to-day performance aus.*


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. September 2013)

gut dass dich niemand nach deiner Meinung über Benchmarks gefragt hat. 

Am Rechner ist Benchen ab Punkt X auch nicht aussagekräftig und trotzdem vergleicht man sich gerne.

Und gratis Leistung wenn ich eh nichts dafür tun muss? Alleine schon nen gescheiten I/O Scheudler einstellen ist gold wert.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> gut dass dich niemand nach deiner Meinung über Benchmarks gefragt hat.


Den Ton kannst du dir aber direkt mal wieder Abschminken, mein Lieber / meine Liebe. So nicht!

Es ist fakt, das die Benchmarks einfach nichts auf die reale Performance aussagen. Ich kann mein Nexus 4 in FutureMark hochzüchten und wieder den Highscore machen. Macht das OS trotzdem nicht schneller.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. September 2013)

wenn hier jemand relaxen sollte bist das du. 

Und ich glaub du willst nicht verstehen das beim benchen auch nicht um daily driver performance geht :mad:


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

Ja, dann sag das doch auch nicht. Benchmarks zeigen *immer* nur die synthetische Performance an. Daher brauchst du es in Hinsicht auf Verbesserung im Alltag durch Custom Kernel nicht erwähnen, da es vollkommen irrelevant ist.

Der einzige der etwas nicht verstanden hat, bist alleine du. Oder soll ich dir es etwas nochmals erklären warum?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. September 2013)

nein du bist einscheinend so in rage dass du immer noch nicht gerafft hast das es mir auf diese synthetische Mehrleistung ankommt.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

Nein, wie sollte ich es auch merken, wenn du es nicht sagst ... soll ich das Riechen? 

Wenn es dir auf diese synthetische Leistung drauf ankommt, tut es mir leid für dich, denn diese ist einfach nur Sinn befreit.


----------



## watercooled (15. September 2013)

Leutz das Leben meines Note 2 neigt sich dem Ende zu 

Was ist denn so geplant an Handys zwischen 5 und 5.5"?
Ich wollte eigentlich das Note 3 aber alter 5.7" sind mir doch ne Ecke zu hart.

Was sagt ihr denn zum LG G2? Wann könnte man das Nexus 5 erwarten?
Noch in diesem Jahr?

Wichtig ist mir eine halbwegs gute Kamera, eine schnelle CPU und ein ausdauernder Akku.
Display sollte Full HD haben.

Im allgemeinen wie mein Note 2. Nur besser.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

Ein Release eines Nexus "5" ist für die nächsten Wochen vermutet. Was ist mit deinem Note 2 denn?

Wofür benötigst du einen FullHD Display? Alles andere ist verständlich, aber warum unbedingt FullHD? Ist  meiner Meinung nach nur ein Marketing Gag und Akku Sauger.


----------



## watercooled (15. September 2013)

Weil mir meine 1280x720 Pixel nicht scharf genug sind.

Display ist kaputt, am Rahmen löst sich überall der Lack, SPen funktioniert nichtmehr, USB Buchse wackelt, Vibrationsmotor scheint mir locker zu sein.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Weil mir meine 1280x720 Pixel nicht scharf genug sind.



Also Märchen kannst wem anders erzählen


----------



## Klarostorix (15. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Also Märchen kannst wem anders erzählen


 1280x720 auf 5,5 Zoll? Scharf ja, aber nicht superscharf! Stell dir ne Frau vor, bei der du dir denkst: Wahnsinn, ist die heiß! Und dann leg noch 50% drauf


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> 1280x720 auf 5,5 Zoll? Scharf ja, aber nicht superscharf! Stell dir ne Frau vor, bei der du dir denkst: Wahnsinn, ist die heiß! Und dann leg noch 50% drauf



Ach, er hat ja über >5" geredet. Ja, gut. Da ist das noch Akzeptabel, trotzdem merkst du nur geringe Unterschiede im direkten Vergleich und ohne direkten Vergleich genau *null* (ich denke nicht, das er hat bereits ein 5.5" Handy mit 1080p in der Hand gehabt um den direkten Vergleich zu haben).


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> [...] Display ist kaputt, am Rahmen löst sich überall der Lack, SPen funktioniert nichtmehr, USB Buchse wackelt, Vibrationsmotor scheint mir locker zu sein.


 Und dann heißt es Apple ist sein Geld nicht Wert und Samsung bietet für weniger mehr... *duckundweg*


----------



## watercooled (16. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Und dann heißt es Apple ist sein Geld nicht Wert und Samsung bietet für weniger mehr... *duckundweg*



So wie ich mit meinem Hamdy umgehe hätte ich schon 3 iPhones gebraucht....

@uhsodings: Hatte letztens ein S4 in der Hand und das Display war halt echt genial.
So hätte ich das gerne bei meinem nächsten Handy auch.
Jedenfalls erkenne ich schon einen unterschied.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

@waterwasauchimmer: Nur Schade das das S4 keinen True 1080p Display hat. 
Hat immer noch eine Pentile Matrix und daher ist es z.B dem Xperia Z um längen unterlegen.


Edit: Für alle die sich wegen fehlender SD Karte aufregen: http://www.meenova.com/


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> @waterwasauchimmer: Nur Schade das das S4 keinen True 1080p Display hat.
> Hat immer noch eine Pentile Matrix und daher ist es z.B dem Xperia Z um längen unterlegen.
> 
> 
> Edit: Für alle die sich wegen fehlender SD Karte aufregen: Meenova.com, Welcome


 
Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis man damit die USB Buchse zerstört weil es abbricht


----------



## JPW (16. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> @waterwasauchimmer: Nur Schade das das S4 keinen True 1080p Display hat.
> Hat immer noch eine Pentile Matrix und daher ist es z.B dem Xperia Z um längen unterlegen.
> 
> 
> Edit: Für alle die sich wegen fehlender SD Karte aufregen: http://www.meenova.com/


 
1080p ist es trotzdem. Dafür finde ich die Farben Viel besser als bei der Sony Reihe.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> 1080p ist es trotzdem. Dafür finde ich die Farben Viel besser als bei der Sony Reihe.


 
Es hat eine Auflösung von 1080p, Besitz allerdings keine vollwertigen Subpixel.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Es hat eine Auflösung von 1080p, Besitz allerdings keine vollwertigen Subpixel.


 
Lol dann ist es nur Marketing full Hd und kein echtes full Hd.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Lol dann ist es nur Marketing full Hd und kein echtes full Hd.


 
Nein, es ist echtes Full HD. Nur die Subpixel sind eben um ein vielfaches weniger.


----------



## watercooled (16. September 2013)

Das ist wie bei S3 und Note 2.


----------



## JPW (16. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Nein, es ist echtes Full HD. Nur die Subpixel sind eben um ein vielfaches weniger.


 
Was man aber nur im direktem Vergleich sieht und ab einem Gewissen Abstand. 

Ich denke dass FHD Videos auf FHD Pentaile besser aussehen als auf 720p aber dafür volle Subpixel. 
Zusätzlich sind die Farben des Amoled Displays besser.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist wie bei S3 und Note 2.


 
Nein, S3 und Note 2 haben eine etwas andere Pentile Matrix.

Hier kann man schön sehen was überhaupt eine Pentile Matrix ist, denn ich habe das Gefühl vielen wissen das nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links Pentile, rechts RGB Matrix.


Und hier der Vergleich zwischen S4, S3 und Note 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sowie der Vergleich zwischen Pentile und RGB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (16. September 2013)

Ich hab jedenfalls eine RGB.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Wo? Beim Note 2? Nein, ist auch Pentile.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Nein, es ist echtes Full HD. Nur die Subpixel sind eben um ein vielfaches weniger.


 
Also doch kein full Hd, 1/3 der Subpixel fehlen. 1 Pixel muss aus 3 oder mehr Subpixel bestehen, alles andere ist Beschiss. 
www.allaboutsamsung.de/2013/03/samsung-das-galaxy-s-4-und-die-sache-mit-den-subpixeln/
Erst bei sAmoled plus sind wieder alle Subpixel da.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Ja, es ist trotzdem echtes Full HD. Alle 2.073.600 Pixel sind vorhanden.
Bei den Subpixeln sieht es halt anders aus. Bei RGB wären es 6.220.800 Subpixel, bei Pentile Displays sind es nur 4.147.200 Subpixel.


----------



## Diavel (16. September 2013)

Aber nicht alle 2 Millionen Pixel können unterschiedliches darstellen. 100% tig echtes Full HD sieht anders aus. Das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die PPI aus. Bei rot und blau bleibt das S4 so z.b. unter der PPI der Apfelhandys.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. September 2013)

Das Note 2 hat kein Pentile, nur eine etwas andere Anordnung der Subpixel.


----------



## ushnok (16. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Das Note 2 hat kein Pentile, nur eine etwas andere Anordnung der Subpixel.


 
Stimmt, hast recht. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. September 2013)

Ist doch egal was es laut Datenblatt hat oder nicht wenn man es nicht sieht könnens meinet wegen auch die grünen komplett weg lassen  
Da werden sicher mehr probs allgemein  wegen Amoled haben als obs ein Pentile oder rgb ist. Und wenn Samsung ohne wirklich merklichen verlusst nur 1/3 der Pixel braucht ists doch klasse weniger verbrauch.
Und die vergrößerten Bilder sind ein witz weil keiner mit nem Mikroskop das smarty benutzt.


----------



## Atomtoaster (18. September 2013)

Gibts nen Wecker oder eine Einstellung, die das klingeln des Weckers innerhalb eines Telefonats erlaubt?

Sonst piept es 1-2x leise durch die Ohrmuschel als ob ich 'ne SMS bekommen hätte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. September 2013)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Gibts nen Wecker oder eine Einstellung, die das klingeln des Weckers innerhalb eines Telefonats erlaubt?
> 
> Sonst piept es 1-2x leise durch die Ohrmuschel als ob ich 'ne SMS bekommen hätte.


 
willst dein trommelfell zum platzen bringen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. September 2013)

Wollt grad sagen, da gibt's auch effizientere Möglichkeiten: Offizielle deutsche Marshall Amplification Website


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. September 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was ich mit openpdroid machen kann, ob ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist?


----------



## ushnok (19. September 2013)

Würde mal behaupten eine VPN Verbindung herstellen.


----------



## delpiero223 (20. September 2013)

Und, ob du es brauchst, solltest du am ehesten selber wissen


----------



## Klarostorix (20. September 2013)

Wer von euch schielt schon auf das Nexus 5?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. September 2013)

Naja ich weiß ja nicht in wiefern ich mit openpdroid was in den Apps verändern kann zwecks zugriffrechte. ich glaub da lass ich lieber mal die finger von.


----------



## Atomtoaster (20. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wer von euch schielt schon auf das Nexus 5?


 
Ich definitiv, find mein N4 Klasse und je nach Hardware wirds wahrscheinlich auch das N5.


Kennt wirklich niemand eine Möglichkeit den Wecker während eines Telefonats klingeln zu lassen?


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. September 2013)

Stell halt beim Wecker zusätzlich Vibieren ein... Für was brauchst du den Wecker überhaupt wenn du eh schon wach und am Telefonieren bist?


----------



## ushnok (20. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wer von euch schielt schon auf das Nexus 5?


 
Ich, wie auf jedes Handy. Aber erstmal kommt mein iPhone 5S.


----------



## watercooled (20. September 2013)

Ich warte auch schon drauf. Entweder kaufe ich das Nexus 5 oder das LG G2. 
Letzteres fasziniert mich sehr.


----------



## DrDave (20. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon drauf. Entweder kaufe ich das Nexus 5 oder das LG G2.
> Letzteres fasziniert mich sehr.


 
Ja, die sind wirklich sehr verschieden...


----------



## watercooled (20. September 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ja, die sind wirklich sehr verschieden...



Wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## Klarostorix (20. September 2013)

Eigentlich will ich das Nexus haben, weiß aber nicht, ob mir der Rückschritt in Display- und Akkugröße vom Note 2 das wert ist...


----------



## watercooled (20. September 2013)

Mi geht es ähnlich. Aber da mein Note eh kaputt ist


----------



## DrDave (21. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehen?


 
Weil das Nexus 5 wohl sehr wahrscheinlich auf dem G2 basiert


----------



## ushnok (21. September 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Weil das Nexus 5 wohl sehr wahrscheinlich auf dem G2 basiert


 
Nein, tut es nicht. Gibt es auch genug Beweise für. Das neue Nexus wird nicht auf dem G2 basieren. 
Habt ihr das G2 schonmal in der Hand gehabt? Ich ja, ich finds mega hässlich.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. September 2013)

Ich find das G2 klasse, warte aber noch auf das Nexus 5. Ich finde das G2 hübsch, die Materialwahl ist natürlich nicht so gut, aber z. B. das S4 ist auch aus diesem Plastik...  Hardware Technisch werden die sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel geben (können). Jetzt muss ich solange ohne Smartphone durchhalten, nach dem wie gesagt/geschrieben mein S3 geklaut wurde


----------



## kaepernickus (21. September 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Nein, tut es nicht. Gibt es auch genug Beweise für. Das neue Nexus wird nicht auf dem G2 basieren.


 
Weißt du natürlich, weil du Insider-Onformationen besitzt. 

Das N4 basiert auf dem Optimus G. Daher ist es sehr naheliegend, dass das N5 auf dem G2 basiert.
Dabei geht es ja nicht darum, dass das Design 1:1 kopiert wird. Die technische Basis des G2 dient halt als Grundlage für das N5. Sprich gleicher SoC, gleiches/ähnliches Display, ...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. September 2013)

Was auch sinnmachen würde, da ja bekannt ist, dass das N5 noch nicht von Moto kommt, sondern wieder von LG. Deswegen G2=N5! qed.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. September 2013)

Wird der Akku wie beim GNex wechselbar sein oder wird der fest verbaut wie beim G2?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. September 2013)

Leider setzt sich der fest verbaute Akku durch. IMO.


----------



## ushnok (21. September 2013)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Weißt du natürlich, weil du Insider-Onformationen besitzt.
> 
> Das N4 basiert auf dem Optimus G. Daher ist es sehr naheliegend, dass das N5 auf dem G2 basiert.
> Dabei geht es ja nicht darum, dass das Design 1:1 kopiert wird. Die technische Basis des G2 dient halt als Grundlage für das N5. Sprich gleicher SoC, gleiches/ähnliches Display, ...


 
Ließ halt vernünftige Android News, es wurde durch FCC Akten widerlegt, das das N4 2013 auf dem G2 basieren wird (bzw das phone was wir dafür halten).


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. September 2013)

Problem gelöst


----------



## Keksdose12 (21. September 2013)

Seit einer woche geht mein htc one sv einfach aus also nix mit reboot oder runterfahren sondern strom weg -> tot.

Danach kann ich jedoch paradoxerweise sofort wieder booten.

Ich wollt jetzt mal fragen was ich dagegen machen kann oder ob ich es direkt einschicken soll ? (garantie hab ich noch)

Mfg 

Keks


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2013)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Seit einer woche geht mein htc one sv einfach aus also nix mit reboot oder runterfahren sondern strom weg -> tot.
> 
> Danach kann ich jedoch paradoxerweise sofort wieder booten.
> 
> ...


 
Mal den Akku rausnehmen   

Nein Scherz, schicke es ein. Du kannst höchstens ein Softwarereset durchführen, falls eine App das Problem verursacht. Also einmal auf Werkszustand zurücksetzen und wenn es wieder auftritt, einschicken.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. September 2013)

Hab heute mal meinen routinemäßigen PC Virenscan gemacht.

Angeblich ist in der Custom Rom (welche ich schon 2-3 Monate auf dem Smartphone nutze) ein Trojaner enthalten.
Laut Avira ist es folgende Datei: "Android/SmsSend.WZ".

Also hab ich die mal fix bei Virustotal hochgeladen und testen lassen. Vier der 48 Antivirenprogrammen dort sagen, das ist ein Trojaner. Einmal: "Android/SmsSend.WZ", einmal: "Trojan.AndroidOS.Generic.A" und zwei mal: "ANDROIDOS_SMSSENDER.VTD".

Was meint ihr, hab ich da tatsächlich einen Trojaner auf dem Smartphone oder ist das einfach ein Fehlalarm.
Das Problem ist auch, dass ist eine kleine Custom Rom von irgend einem Franzosen, hab für mein Handy nämlich nichts bei "den Großen" gefunden. Bin mir bei der Vertauenswürdigkeit im Nachhinein nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## ushnok (22. September 2013)

Deinstallieren und SMS auf Handy Rechnung checken.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. September 2013)

Auffäligkeiten gabs keine.
Also keine SMS, von denen ich nichts wüsste und auch sonst nix komisches.

Hab keine Lust jetzt wieder alles neu zu machen. 
Aber besser wäre es wohl.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. September 2013)

Definitiv.

Also im XDA gibts quasi für jedes Device eig ROMs. 
Da schon geguckt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Definitiv.
> 
> Also im XDA gibts quasi für jedes Device eig ROMs.
> Da schon geguckt?


 Klar, das wären die dort.
Nur sind die da auch bloß zu irgendwelchen Downloadseiten verlinkt und soweit ich das beurteilen kann auch "nur" von irgendwelchen Leuten gemacht worden.
Also kann ich ja gleich irgendeine nehmen. Hab momentan übrigens die hier.

Mal sehen, vllt. probier ich mal ne andere aus.


----------



## Leandros (22. September 2013)

Nimm halt irgendeine andere, empfehlenswert ist immer aokp oder cm.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nimm halt irgendeine andere, empfehlenswert ist immer aokp oder cm.


 Aben sowas gibts für meins nicht.

Muss nächstes mal wohl doch mehr Mainstream kaufen. Dann gibts auch mehr so Zeug dafür.


----------



## Der Maniac (22. September 2013)

Mit was für Software kann man denn am besten ein Nexus 4 mit Android 4.3 rooten? Ich habe bei meinem Nexus mit Android 4.2.2 noch ohne weiteres das Nexus 4 Toolkit verwenden können, das funktioniert aber nichtmehr mit 4.3

Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Google spuckt mir da leider nichts wirklich brauchbares aus... Es soll später Cyanogenmod in einer Stable-Version drauf, was Android 4.2.2 bedeuten würde, geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. September 2013)

Hab mir jetzt ne andere Rom runtergeladen.
Da soll angeblich auch ein Trojaner drin sein.  
Und zwar: "Android/Spy.Gexin.A.23" in der Datei "VoiceAssistant.apk". Wird bei Virustotal von 2 Diensten gefunden. Einmal davon nur als Unbekannte Malware.


Soll ich wieder die Stock Rom flashen?


----------



## Timsu (22. September 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Google spuckt mir da leider nichts wirklich brauchbares aus..


 
Nimm doch die Standard-Variante:
[ROOT][CWM] Root Nexus 4 & Install Official ClockworkMod Recovery - xda-developers


----------



## Leandros (22. September 2013)

Der Maniac, du brauchst kein root um eine custom Rom zu installieren. Einfach unlocken, recovery drauf und flashen.

@"Viren": Denke das ist Schwachsinn, ignoriere es.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. September 2013)

@John: Vllt solltest du das Antivirenprogramm wechseln. Habe das ungute Gefühl, dass du Avira nutzt. "VoiceAssistant.apk" ist Googles Sprachassistent. Dass da was drin ist, wäre relativ unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. September 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> @John: Vllt solltest du das Antivirenprogramm wechseln. Habe das ungute Gefühl, dass du Avira nutzt. "VoiceAssistant.apk" ist Googles Sprachassistent. Dass da was drin ist, wäre relativ unwahrscheinlich.


 So siehts aus. 
Ich weiß, ist nicht das Beste, aber es ist gratis, ich habs schon auf dem PC und bin zu Faul ein anderes zu suchen.
Da ich aber über eine (mMn  ) einwandfreie Version der Brain.exe verfüge, nehm ich das auch nicht so ernst. Antivirenprogramme sind doch sowieso eher dazu da das Gewissen zu beruhigen. Bei fehlender Brain.exe sind sie beinahe wirkungslos.

Aber da mir mein Brain.exe gesagt hat ich solle im Zweifel lieber nochmal die Experten befragen, hab ich das hier auch gleich getan. Da ihr zur gleichen Vermutung wie mein super-brain-schutzprogramm  kommt, (Fehlalarm) kann ich wohl beruhigt weiter machen.


MfG


----------



## Leandros (22. September 2013)

Also den voice assistant kann man ohne Probleme modifizieren, möglich ist es auf jeden Fall. Nur einfach sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Der Maniac (23. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Der Maniac, du brauchst kein root um eine custom Rom zu installieren. Einfach unlocken, recovery drauf und flashen.


 
Naja, da kann ich momentan nur Jein drauf antworten... Ich habe momentan das Phänomen, das mein Cyanogenmod (4.2.2) versucht, im Hintergrund das Originale Google Android 4.3 herunterzuladen. Das machen scheinbar die SystemUpdateService$Reciever und SystemUpdateService$SecretCodeReciever vom Google-Dienste Framework. Die habe ich bis jetzt nur über die Rom Toolbox einfrieren können, und die braucht Root dafür bzw. Zugriff durch SuperUser. 
Kann man das auch irgendwie anders lösen?

€dit: Ich merk gerade, die Services bleiben nicht eingefroren, wie kann ich das denn machen? o.O


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2013)

Den Versuch oder das herunterladen verhindern?

Das Herunterladen ist einfach zu verhindern. SIM raus und WLAN abschalten.


----------



## Der Maniac (23. September 2013)

Sim raus und WLan aus ist ja irgendwie nicht die Lösung, ich möchte das Telefon ja noch nutzen :p

Ich kann einfach den Google-Diensten die Hintergrunddaten beschränken, allerdings funktioniert Hangouts dann nicht mehr >_<


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. September 2013)

Der Maniac: Schon mal reflashed? CM hat doch eig nen separaten Updatedienst.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. September 2013)

Fehler mittlerweile gefunden und behoben... Es gibt eine extra app dafür, die FOTAKILL.APK die fügt zwei weitere Einträge zum autostart hinzu, die das downloaden im Hintergrund unterbinden, muss man halt extra flachen, funktioniert dafür dann aber auch genau so wie es soll.  wer das Problem noch hat, ich kann gerne die Lösung noch Posten, bin nur Grad mitm Handy online


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2013)

Können viele kleine Dateien mein Handy merklich verlangsamen? Sind ca 1000 Stück mit je paar kb.


----------



## Leandros (24. September 2013)

In wie fern?
Wo sind die Files denn?


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2013)

Auf meiner Speicherkarte. Die stammen von meinem Musikplayer, pro Album und pro Interpret ein ganz kleines File. Dementsprechend viele sinds..


----------



## Klarostorix (24. September 2013)

Sollte überhaupt nichts ausmachen.


----------



## Abufaso (25. September 2013)

Gut, danke.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. September 2013)

So ich hab mir jetzt auch SwiftKey  gekauft,  es gibt ja auch der Tabletten Version.  Ich weiß aber nicht ob sich die lohnt nur für das nexus..... 
Ich hab jetzt momentan auf beiden Geräten das normale drauf,  habt ihr irgendwelche Einstellungen die zu empfehlen wären?


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Ich bin auch zu geizig und hab nur das normale, hatte da noch nie Probleme mit. Kannst ja die test version mal austesten.


----------



## Klartext (25. September 2013)

Hab auch nur das normale auf meinem Tab. Reicht völlig und keine Probleme


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Also bin jetzt bei über 2GB traffic (1GB habe ich kaut Vertrag mit full speed) und habe die Drosselung SMS erhalten, jedoch bin ich nicht gedrosselt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. September 2013)

Ist bei mir schon seit nem halben Jahr so...
Congstar möchte sein Volumen anscheinend loswerden...


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Das scheiß Volumen kostet ja auch nichts für sie.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. September 2013)

Ich habe mir für 4€ mal gegönnt kann man ja nix falsch machen 
Kann mir einer sagen ob man ä, ö und ü direkt über die jeweiligen normalen Buchstaben legen kann?


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Nicht direkt, aber du kannst Sonderzeichen deaktivieren, dann sollten die direkt drüber sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, aber du kannst Sonderzeichen deaktivieren, dann sollten die direkt drüber sein.



Und wo kann man das einstellen?  
Ich finde du grad nicht und hab schon alles durch geschaut man kann einstellen,  dass alle Sonderzeichen angezeigt werden aber deaktivieren kann man da nichts...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. September 2013)

Btw, bei mir wird (z.B. in Twitter) immer wenn ich nen Link anklicke nachgefragt mit welchem Browser ich das öffnen will...
Ich setzte jedes mal den Haken für den Standart-Browser und trotzdem fragt er mich das nächste mal wieder...
Weiß jemand wie man das ein für alle mal abstellen kann?


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Normal sollte er dich nicht erneut fragen.  
Aber warum haken setzen? Hast du noch Android 2.3?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. September 2013)

Nö, das sollte 4.0.3 sein...
Aber irgendwie speichert er das nicht...
Ich habs jetzt provisorisch gelöst indem ich den standart Browser deaktiviert habe und den anderen zusätzlichen Browser deinstalliert habe...


----------



## Klarostorix (25. September 2013)

Bei ja! mobil ists genauso. Ich zahle 15€ im Monat und hab unbegrenzt Internet, 100 Minuten und 1000 SMS.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. September 2013)

Cheater! Wieso passiert mir sowas nie?


----------



## Klarostorix (25. September 2013)

Ist bei Congstar und deren Tochtergesellschaften ein bekannter "Bug".


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Ich bin bei Telco, bzw Eteleon bzw Vodafone. 
Ich denke sobald ich mich neu ins Netz einwähle, drosselt er. Vorher jedoch nicht.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. September 2013)

Leandros, hast du meine PN gelesen?

Mann, warum muss S-OFF beim Evo 3D so schwierig sein?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. September 2013)

Unter gb gings halt noch per Software ab Ics leider nur mit dem wiretrick. Aber ich finds jetzt nicht schwer.


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Ja, habe ich gelesen. Bin bis morgen aber noch im Krankenhaus, 10 Tage reichen dann langsam auch -_-, daher habe ich noch nicht geantwortet. 
Kann es dir morgen entweder über Skype o.Ä erklären oder du schickst es mir zu, wie du schriebst.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. September 2013)

Ah, ok...
Dann würde ich sagen: Gute Besserung!
Mir wäre das zuschicken lieber, ich mach hier noch was kaputt ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. September 2013)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Nvidia Note 7? Wenns für 199€ kommt, verkauf ich vill mein N7 1st Gen und rüste auf (Schade das nur 1280x800). Mir gefällt halt, dass SD Slot und Mikro-HDMI. Dann kann mans auch als Media Player nutzen oder? DIe Media-Player funktion wäre mein Tauschgrund, aber über MX-Player kann man sowas doch machen oder?


----------



## Scroll (25. September 2013)

Kennt jemand nen guten musik player?

Nutze momentan den von samsung bzw den google play music und suche noch ne gute app.

Falls jemand noch ne video player app kennt, gerne


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

PowerAmp oder Shuttle Music (in neuer Beta Version) für Musik. 
MX Player oder VPlayer für Video. 

Empfehle jeweils ersteres.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. September 2013)

PowerAmp ist auf jeden Fall der beste Player.
Ich pers. nutze Apollo, der ist auch ganz i.o.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. September 2013)

Leandros, falls du Lust hast würde ich es gerne selbst versuchen (dass ich auch noch was lerne ^^)...
Adde mich morgen einfach in Skype: Phil29112
Danke!


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. September 2013)

Hab ein Problem mit meinem Xperia Z.

Angefangen hat es mit Verbindunsproblemen bei YouTube, bevor ich dann einen Fehlerbericht abschickte habe ich nochmal neugestarten. Nach dem Neustart gings weiter ohne Pin-Eingabe, trotz eingelegter Sim.

Situation jetzt: Handy lässt sich nicht ausschalten, da laut Meldung der Systemprozess hängt. Apps lassen sich nicht starten und welch Wunder, Werkszurücksetzung lässt sich nicht starten. Nachdem ich dann die Zurück-Taste getippt hab, weil ich ja aus dem Menü rausmöchte, startet's von allein neu. Achja, gesperrter Bootloader und deswegen auch kein custom Kram drauf.

Habt ihr Tipps wie man das lösen könnte oder gleich ab zur RMA damit?


----------



## Jahai (26. September 2013)

Ich denke RMA ist da der leichtere Weg


----------



## Klarostorix (26. September 2013)

Ab zur RMA


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. September 2013)

Leandros, wann immer du Zeit hast, ich bin da 
Finde es super, dass du mir helfen willst!


----------



## Leandros (26. September 2013)

Bin bisher noch nicht Zuhause. Ich würde heute abend sagen.

RMA? Spinnt ihr? In recovery booten und factory reset sollte reichen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. September 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Ich denke RMA ist da der leichtere Weg


 
Also gibts auch einen schwierigen Weg? Wenn mir der Weg mehrere Wochen warten erspart, würde ich's sogar mal probieren.


----------



## Leandros (26. September 2013)

Siehe oben


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, wann immer du Zeit hast...
Ich hab ja momentan keine Schule...


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. September 2013)

Fragt sich halt wie ich in den Recovery Modus komme


----------



## Scroll (26. September 2013)

Powerbutton+home+volume up, hoffe das ist bei allen gleich


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. September 2013)

So einfach ists auch wieder nicht, da kein physischer Homebutton


----------



## Leandros (26. September 2013)

Ist nicht bei allen gleich. Viele phones haben keinen dämlichen home button mehr, inkl dem Z. 

Meist aber ähnlich, probiere einfach bisschen durch.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. September 2013)

oder benutzte google.


----------



## Leandros (26. September 2013)

Power + vol down oder vol up ist es meist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. September 2013)

Kann man es nicht irgendwie vom PC aus resetten?


----------



## Leandros (26. September 2013)

Adb reboot recovery
Brauchst nur das Android sdk vorher.


----------



## JPW (26. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Viele phones haben keinen dämlichen home button mehr, inkl dem Z.


 
Für mich ist ein physischer Home Button ein Kaufgrund


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. September 2013)

Habs zwar geschafft den SDK Kram einzurichten, aber wenn ich den Befehl eingebe startet es nur normal. :/


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. September 2013)

Schnellstart unter Akkueinstellungen abstellen. 
Daran liegt es meistens ob über adb auch so ist kp.


----------



## ushnok (26. September 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Habs zwar geschafft den SDK Kram einzurichten, aber wenn ich den Befehl eingebe startet es nur normal. :/


 
Ernsthaft? Adb debug mode am handy an? 
adb binary wird gefunden etc?
Treiber korrekt installiert?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. September 2013)

Moin Leute ,
ich hab mir ne Volksbox IDL 5750i geholt und das Betriebsystem ist Android 2.2 , aber hald so eine Mediaoberfläche ... ich möchte hald ein richtiges "reines" Android Betriebsystem wie auf einem normalem Handy 
Der Prozessor ist derhier: SV8860 Datasheet_°Ù¶ÈÎÄ¿â
Hier noch ein Forum wo auch Andoid 4.0 draufgemacht haben. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das mit dem HDMI Treiber , LAN Treiber bla bla bla. draufbekomme? Und das Maus und Tastatur geht oder sowas 
Mediamarkt Volksbox mit Android 2.2 - Mikrocontroller.net

greeetzzz


----------



## watercooled (26. September 2013)

Ach Mann dieses Lenovo Tab raubt mir noch den letzten Nerv.

Erstmal ne viertel Stunde damit verbracht das Ding aufzumachen - vergebens. Die Clips tun ihren Dienst verdammt gut.
Dann dachte ich mir "Ach leck mich doch" und den Deckel runtergerissen. Sind zwar fast alle Clips ab aber was solls, mir egal.
Dann gings weiter mit gefühlten 16572384600987513 Schrauben die Lenovo da reingedreht hat. 
Als die dann alle draußen waren habe ich den Akku ausgebaut. 4 Leitungen wären Logisch (+, - und Balancer). Aber was haben wir? 7 Leitungen.

Rot, Rot, Grün, Lila, Gelb, Schwarz, Schwarz. Zuerstmal besteht zwischen den beiden roten bzw. den beiden schwarzen Kabeln ein Durchgang. 
Warum man die nicht schon im Akku zusammengefasst hat bleibt mir Schleierhaft. Zwischen Rot und Schwarz messe ich 3,7V.
Zwischen Rot und Grün ebenfalls? (wtf  ) Zwischen  Rot und Braun bzw. Gelb messe ich dann 3,3V. Na super, das Dingen braucht 3,3V UND 3,7V?

Also darf ich da fein mit 2 StepDowns arbeiten die mir meine 24V auf 3,3 bzw 3,7V runterregeln.

Da hatte ich echt schon keinen Bock mehr. Weiter gings dann noch als ich einen Vandalismustaster an das Tab löten wollte das den Powerbutton ersetzt.
Aber nix da. Die Lötpunkte des Powerbuttons sind was weiss ich wo. Die auf der Platinenrückseite direkt unterhalb des Schalters sind es jedenfalls nicht.

Mal sehen was das noch wird


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. September 2013)

Leandros wie schaut es aus?
Hoffentlich bist du mittlerweile zu Hause


----------



## Leandros (26. September 2013)

@Watercooled: Verstehe nicht, warum du nicht einfach die Stromversorgun über USB machst 

Bin Zuhause, wenn du möchtest ruf mich in FaceTime oder Skype an.
Skype: Leandros9999
FaceTime: ag@arvid-g.de


----------



## watercooled (27. September 2013)

Weil das über USB leider nicht funktioniert


----------



## Leandros (27. September 2013)

Weshalb?


----------



## watercooled (27. September 2013)

Gute Frage


----------



## MrSniperPhil (27. September 2013)

Leandros, hat gestern alles super funktioniert!
Wire-Trick auf den ersten Anlauf geschafft, direkt die aktuellste CM-Version drauf (Android 4.3) und ab geht es!
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Leandros (27. September 2013)

Schön zu hören.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. September 2013)

@Leandros , kannst du mir vlt. bei meiner Sache helfen  ?


----------



## Leandros (27. September 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt, nicht wirklich, nö.
Das ist irgendein No-Name CPU der mir nichts sagt, ein Android zu Porten würde viel zulange dauern und in keiner Relation zum Nutzen stehen.
Da wirst du wahrscheinlich auch keine vernünftige ROM inkl. Treiber finden, da diese teilweise selber geschrieben werden müssen und das ist, wie wir wissen, pain in the ass.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. September 2013)

kannst du mir so ne Anleitung geben wie man das machen könnte ?


----------



## Papzt (27. September 2013)

Hat noch jemand Probleme mit der YouTube APP? Ich kann meinen abo feed nicht mehr angucken


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. September 2013)

Bei mir geht's auch nicht.

Das Z hab ich übrigens zur RMA gegeben.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. September 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> kannst du mir so ne Anleitung geben wie man das machen könnte ?


 
Vergiss es. Wenn du schon so fragst, dann bekommst du das nicht gebacken. Wie Leandi schon sagte, Treiber selber schreiben ist ein Terror, den ich nach einer Woche sein gelassen habe. Seitdem koche ich nur noch an Stock ROMs rum und implementier mir, was ich brauche.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. September 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Probleme mit der YouTube APP? Ich kann meinen abo feed nicht mehr angucken


 
Die YT-App ist eh Müll. Ich kann dir nur Viral ans Herz legen. Best Youtube-Player out there.


----------



## Leandros (27. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Die YT-App ist eh Müll. Ich kann dir nur Viral ans Herz legen. Best Youtube-Player out there.


 
Find die YouTube App jetzt nicht wirklich Müll, meiner Meinung nach, vor allem nach dem letzten Update, ist sie ziemlich gut.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Find die YouTube App jetzt nicht wirklich Müll, meiner Meinung nach, vor allem nach dem letzten Update, ist sie ziemlich gut.


 
Ich find sie einfach inkonsequent. wenn ich schon diesen slideplayer hab, warum dann nicht gleich pop-up? Und warum zur hölle kann ich die auflösung nicht einstellen wie ich will, sonder nur HD/SD?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (27. September 2013)

Und vorallem: Warum kann man ein (Musik-)Video nicht weiter hören, wenn man den Screen sperrt?

(Kann das überhaupt ein Custom-Player?)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. September 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Und vorallem: Warum kann man ein (Musik-)Video nicht weiter hören, wenn man den Screen sperrt?
> 
> (Kann das überhaupt ein Custom-Player?)


 
Ja, Viral!


----------



## Leandros (27. September 2013)

Muss ich mal Ausprobieren, klingt ziemlich gut. 

Edit: Das ist mal ein schöner Trailer von LG!


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. September 2013)

Konnte beim Z doch noch einen Reset durchführen, leider hat's genau das Gegenteil bewirkt. Jetzt komm ich nichtmal mehr ins OS


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Praktisch. Wie wärs mit neu Flashen? 
Das Sony Tool sollte das eigentlich Wiederherstellen können.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. September 2013)

Ich habs mit dem Sony PC Companion "Repariert".

Nach einigen Startversuchen komm ich jetzt bis zum Lockscreen, danach gibts ne Reihe von Fehlermeldungen: Zweimal "Prozess system reagiert nicht", danach startet es einfach neu.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. September 2013)

Nochmal wegen dem Video Player, nennt sich das Ding Viral Pro bzw. Lite? Also der hier (pro): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Mata.YTplayerP

Bin mir da grad nicht sicher, der Playstore schlägt da grad relativ viel Müll vor o.O


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ich habs mit dem Sony PC Companion "Repariert".


 
Hast du die ROM mal komplett neu geflasht? Da scheint was kaputt zu sein.



@Maniac: Ja, das ist korrekt. Oder siehst du noch ein YouTube Player der sich Viral nennt?


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. September 2013)

Meins hat nen gesperrten Bootloader, also nix mit selbst rumflashen...


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Über die Sony PC Companion müsste das doch theoretisch auch gehen, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. September 2013)

Nö.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Meins hat nen gesperrten Bootloader, also nix mit selbst rumflashen...


 
Aber natürlich geht das, hab selbst ein XZ.

Ob der Bootloader gelockt ist oder nicht ist vollkommen wayne für Stock-Software. Kannst sogar "debranden" ohne Bootloader unlock. 

Einfach das Flashtool runterladen, die Stock-Rom als ftf file, und los flashen. Easy as ****!


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Wusst ich doch das es geht, hatte des nämlich auch mal gemacht und war schon Verwundert ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Gibt's einen großen Unterschied zwischen cyanogen mod 10.1 und 10.2?


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Ja, die Android Version.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Gibt's einen großen Unterschied zwischen cyanogen mod 10.1 und 10.2?


 
10.1 ist 4.2 und 10.2 ist 4.3. 
Wobei 4.3 nicht so viel neues bringt. 
Als S3 User würde ich dir empfehlen bei 4.2 zu bleiben 
Denn bei 4.2 ist die Kamera besser (es fehlt HDR und die Bilder verwackeln öfter). 
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass das nicht an 4.3 liegt, sondern am S3.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. September 2013)

Also ich hab den 10.2er drauf (also 4.3) und muss sagen: Läuft!
Einiges Manko: Der Bildschirm zieht etwas viel Strom, aber es ist halt n Unofficial Port für mein Evo 3D...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Ich hab das s3 und hab mir schon fast gedacht,  dass sich nicht viel verändert hat mir der neueren Android Version,  also werde ich erstmal nicht updaten


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. September 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber natürlich geht das, hab selbst ein XZ.
> 
> Ob der Bootloader gelockt ist oder nicht ist vollkommen wayne für Stock-Software. Kannst sogar "debranden" ohne Bootloader unlock.
> 
> Einfach das Flashtool runterladen, die Stock-Rom als ftf file, und los flashen. Easy as ****!


 
Das Teil von Sony oder das andere was du schon ein paar Seiten früher erwähnt hast?

Edit: Habs schon


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

PowerAmp hat hier schon wer oder? Lohnt sich das?  Halt der Akku wirklich länger oder ist das nur geschwafel? 
Wie sieht es mit der Ton Qualität aus? 

Ich hab grad mal bei Google Player mobiles reingeschaut,  man kann sich da ja Filme leihen,  das geht dann aber nur für zwei Tage oder? 
Kennt noch oder ne andere Seite wo man sich Filme leihen oder kaufen kann und die dann auch auf dem PC oder Tablet schauen kann ohne online zu sein?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. September 2013)

In 4.3 kam doch TRIM dazu. Das lohnt eig schon.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> In 4.3 kam doch TRIM dazu. Das lohnt eig schon.



Und das ist was?


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Ich hab PowerAmp gekauft. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach, ist mit der beste Player.
TRIM ist eine Methode die Laufzeit und Performance von SSDs zu erhöhen. Wird dein Rechner auch nutzen.


----------



## JPW (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hab PowerAmp gekauft. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach, ist mit der beste Player.


 
Ich auch, aber ob das mit dem Akku stimmt, keine Ahnung. 

Ich finde ihn wegen dem pausenlosen Übergang und wegen der Ordnerstruktur am besten.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. September 2013)

Stock Rom drüberflashen hat nüscht gebracht. Die Fehlermeldung mit anschliessendem Neustart kommt weiterhin.


```
28/006/2013 16:06:48 - INFO  - <- This level is successfully initialized
28/006/2013 16:06:48 - INFO  - Flashtool Version 0.9.11.0 built on 2013-06-04 22:50:00
28/006/2013 16:06:53 - INFO  - Device disconnected
28/007/2013 16:07:35 - INFO  - Device connected in flash mode
28/007/2013 16:07:56 - INFO  - Selected C6603 / 10.3.A.0.423 / Generic DE
28/007/2013 16:07:56 - INFO  - Preparing files for flashing
28/008/2013 16:08:02 - INFO  - Please connect your device into flashmode.
28/008/2013 16:08:04 - INFO  - Opening device for R/W
28/008/2013 16:08:04 - INFO  - Reading device information
28/008/2013 16:08:04 - INFO  - Phone ready for flashmode operations.
28/008/2013 16:08:04 - INFO  - Current device : C6603 - CB5A1QRX5Q - 1270-3837_R7B - 1269-5309_10.3.1.A.0.244 - TELEKOM-LTE_10.3.1.A.0.244
28/008/2013 16:08:04 - INFO  - Start Flashing
28/008/2013 16:08:04 - INFO  - Processing loader
28/008/2013 16:08:04 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:04 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:04 - INFO  - Loader : S1_Root_5ca3 - Version : APQ8064_39 / Bootloader status : NOT_ROOTABLE
28/008/2013 16:08:05 - INFO  - Processing partition-image.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:05 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:05 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:05 - INFO  - Processing kernel.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:05 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:05 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:06 - INFO  - Processing fotakernel.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:06 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:06 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  - Processing amss_fs_3.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  - Processing amss_fs_2.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  - Processing amss_fs_1.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  - Processing rpm.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  - Processing elabel-c6603-row_201302281243_10.3.A.0.423.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:07 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:10 - INFO  - Processing apps_log.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:10 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:10 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:10 - INFO  - Processing cache.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:10 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:10 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/008/2013 16:08:12 - INFO  - Processing system.sin
28/008/2013 16:08:12 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/008/2013 16:08:12 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/011/2013 16:11:04 - INFO  - Processing userdata.sin
28/011/2013 16:11:04 - INFO  -     Checking header
28/011/2013 16:11:04 - INFO  -     Flashing data
28/011/2013 16:11:26 - INFO  - Ending flash session
28/011/2013 16:11:26 - INFO  - Flashing finished.
28/011/2013 16:11:26 - INFO  - Please unplug and start your phone
28/011/2013 16:11:26 - INFO  - For flashtool, Unknown Sources and Debugging must be checked in phone settings
28/011/2013 16:11:27 - INFO  - Device connected in flash mode
28/011/2013 16:11:36 - INFO  - Device disconnected
```
Zwei Optionen hab ich:
1 - Zur RMA damit
oder da ich wegen dem Vertrag nichts für's Z bezahlt hab 
2 - Nexus 4 oder sonstwas kaufen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hab PowerAmp gekauft. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach, ist mit der beste Player.
> TRIM ist eine Methode die Laufzeit und Performance von SSDs zu erhöhen. Wird dein Rechner auch nutzen.


 
Und was bringt mir TRIM am Handy? Was es am PC ist, ist mir klar 
Außerdem habe ich keine SSD, also nehme ich mal an, dass es mir nix bringt?


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

TRIM ist das selbe am PC wie am Handy.
Was glaubst du ist in deinem Handy an Speicher drin? Eine rotierende Magnetfestplatte? Da ist Flash Speicher (NAND) verbaut, und was ist eine SSD? Richtig. Flash Speicher (NAND). Also bringt dir TRIM sehr wohl was.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> TRIM ist das selbe am PC wie am Handy.
> Was glaubst du ist in deinem Handy an Speicher drin? Eine rotierende Magnetfestplatte? Da ist Flash Speicher (NAND) verbaut, und was ist eine SSD? Richtig. Flash Speicher (NAND). Also bringt dir TRIM sehr wohl was.


 
Stimmt soweit hab ich nicht gedacht.
Merkt man TRIM am Handy?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. September 2013)

Was glaubst du woher die ganzen Aussagen kommen, dass Android-Geräte nach nem Jahr immer langsamer werden? Richtig, wegen fehlendem TRIM.


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Richtig. Man merkt es, aber nur minimal und nur nach einiger Zeit.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Wenn ich mal merken sollte,  dass mein Handy langsamer wird dann update ich mal auf 4.3  
Danke Jungs und über PowerAmp denk ich noch nach genauso wie über Titanium Pro...


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. September 2013)

Poweramp ist 
Bester Player. 
Das ist Fakt.


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Du denkst echt über solche Cent Beträge nach? 
Ich hab mir einfach aus Jux und Dollerei nen iPhone 5s gekauft. 

Falls du PowerAmp aber nicht kaufen möchtest, kann ich dir MortPlayer als alternative empfehlen. Ist nahezu ein 1:1 klon, jedoch Free.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du denkst echt über solche Cent Beträge nach?
> Ich hab mir einfach aus Jux und Dollerei nen iPhone 5s gekauft.
> 
> Falls du PowerAmp aber nicht kaufen möchtest, kann ich dir MortPlayer als alternative empfehlen. Ist nahezu ein 1:1 klon, jedoch Free.



Ich dachte du bist so ein Android Fan? 
Problem ist eher,  dass ich Playstore Karten kaufen muss....


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Bin ich auch. Aber warum Monogamie? Mich interessierte irgendwie das andere Lager, außerdem bin ich dabei für iOS einige Apps zu schreiben und ich würde sie halt gerne auf echten Geräten testen. 

Ach, die 10€.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bin ich auch. Aber warum Monogamie? Mich interessierte irgendwie das andere Lager, außerdem bin ich dabei für iOS einige Apps zu schreiben und ich würde sie halt gerne auf echten Geräten testen.
> 
> Ach, die 10€.



Ein Freund von mir hat das auch.  Ist schon ein geniales Teil aber mir persönlich ist das zu überteuert. Wenn es dir das Geld wert ist dann ist doch gut 
Es sind 15, ist nicht die Welt,  das Problem ist aber eher,  dass die nur in gewissen laden verfügbar sind.


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Geld Wert? Weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Gibt ja Gott sei Dank 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. 
Wenn ich nicht mit Klar komme geht es zurück.

Kein MM / Saturn um die Ecke?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Geld Wert? Weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Gibt ja Gott sei Dank 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
> Wenn ich nicht mit Klar komme geht es zurück.
> 
> Kein MM / Saturn um die Ecke?



Na dann ist ja gut,  ich finde Apple Produkte generell zu teuer und zu wenig anpassbar, aber sonst sind das sehr gute Produkte. Momentan bevorzuge ich Android wie schon seit langem.... 
Doch 10min entfernt,  da muss ich aber erst mal hinfahren,  ich hätte gestern eine mitnehmen sollen 

Gibts denn sonst noch Applikationen die das Geld wert sind? 
Kann jemand was zu meiner Frage mit den Filmen sagen?


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. September 2013)

Leandi... Meinen Beitrag schon gesehen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. September 2013)

Das 5S ist schon ein feines Handy, vorallem die Sprachqualität beim Telefonieren find ich Hammer.

Aber ich geb keine Fantastillionen für ein Handy aus, was im Endeffekt auch nicht viel mehr kann als ein GN-Device.

EDIT:


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Gibts denn sonst noch Applikationen die das Geld wert sind?
> Kann jemand was zu meiner Frage mit den Filmen sagen?


 
Der MX-Player ist die Pro-Variante auch Wert imo.


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

> Gibts denn sonst noch Applikationen die das Geld wert sind?
> Kann jemand was zu meiner Frage mit den Filmen sagen?


Tapatalk. PowerAmp. TitaniumBackup.
Spiele: Plasma Sky und Reaper.

Bei Filmen siehts leider immer etwas mau aus, Google Play und Watchever sind deine einzigen Varianten. Verdanken wir unserem schönen alten Uhrheberrechts System -_-




DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Leandi... Meinen Beitrag schon gesehen?


 
Ja, aber den Edit noch nicht. 
Das Z in der Ecke liegen zu lassen halt ich für .. ähem .. keine so Brilliante Idee. Würde damit so langsam auch in die RMA, scheint ja wirklich was schief zu sein.




BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das 5c ist schon ein feines Handy, vorallem die Sprachqualität beim Telefonieren find ich Hammer.
> 
> Aber ich geb keine Fantastillionen für ein Handy aus, was im Endeffekt auch nicht viel mehr kann als ein GN-Device.


 
Ein iPhone (5s / 5c) kann weitaus weniger als ein Android Phone.
Android ist mittlerweile auch weitaus Bug freier. Bei iOS / Apple geht es eher um das Eco-System und die Entwickler dahinter, gibt doch einige ziemlich gute Apps für iOS, die den Android pendants leider immer noch weit überlegen sind 
Ich gucke dich an Twitter, Facebook etc! 

Muss allerdings zugeben, mir macht das Programmieren für iOS und OS X sehr viel Spass, daher war halt ein iOS Gerät von nöten. Und auf einen iPod Touch hatte ich keinen bock


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Tapatalk muss ich mir mal anschauen. Geht denn Watchever auch offline wenn man den Film mal hat?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Getränke denn Watchever auch offline wenn man den Film mal hat?



Die musst du glaube ich Analog kaltstellen.


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Tapatalk muss ich mir mal anschauen.
> Getränke denn Watchever auch offline wenn man den Film mal hat?


 
Nutzt du die offizielle PCGHX App? Du armer, kauf dir Tapatalk!
Getränke sind immer offline, so weit ich weiss. 
Scherz, du kannst dir eine runtergeladene (eigentlich eher gecached) Serie / Film offline 1 oder 2 mal anschauen bis du wieder Netz brauchst.


Nochmal falls nicht gesehen: 



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das 5c ist schon ein feines Handy, vorallem die Sprachqualität beim Telefonieren find ich Hammer.
> 
> Aber ich geb keine Fantastillionen für ein Handy aus, was im Endeffekt auch nicht viel mehr kann als ein GN-Device.


 
Ein iPhone (5s / 5c) kann weitaus weniger als ein Android Phone.
Android ist mittlerweile auch weitaus Bug freier. Bei iOS / Apple geht es eher um das Eco-System und die Entwickler dahinter, gibt doch einige ziemlich gute Apps für iOS, die den Android pendants leider immer noch weit überlegen sind 
Ich gucke dich an Twitter, Facebook etc! 

Muss allerdings zugeben, mir macht das Programmieren für iOS und OS X sehr viel Spass, daher war halt ein iOS Gerät von nöten. Und auf einen iPod Touch hatte ich keinen bock


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Ach ja das gute alte SwiftKey hat eine echt gute Korrektur  wobei sie das meist sogar wirklich ist 
Ja ich nutze die app, kann man denn mit Tapatalk auf die Pinnwand zugreifen?

Ja ich hab mich grad etwas über Watchever informiert,  man soll auch offline schauen können.  Bei lovefilm und Maxdome bin ich mir nicht sicher oder besser gesagt habe ich mich noch nicht informiert.


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Nein, Pinnwand geht nicht. Sonst geht allerdings alles.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, Pinnwand geht nicht. Sonst geht allerdings alles.



Das kann doch die PCGHX app auch oder? 
Oder was kann Tapatalk denn genau besser?  Hoffentlich läuft wenigstens stabiler und hoffentlich muss man nicht den Cache immer leeren um Bilder zu sehen....


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, aber den Edit noch nicht.
> Das Z in der Ecke liegen zu lassen halt ich für .. ähem .. keine so Brilliante Idee. Würde damit so langsam auch in die RMA, scheint ja wirklich was schief zu sein.


 
Nicht liegen lassen^^ Während das Z ausgetauscht/repariert wird brauche ich halt nen Ersatz.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das kann doch die PCGHX app auch oder?
> Oder was kann Tapatalk denn genau besser?  Hoffentlich läuft wenigstens stabiler und hoffentlich muss man nicht den Cache immer leeren um Bilder zu sehen....



Tapatalk läuft besser, sieht besser aus, funktioniert besser.
UND es hat die "Quick-Reply-Funktion"


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das kann doch die PCGHX app auch oder?
> Oder was kann Tapatalk denn genau besser?  Hoffentlich läuft wenigstens stabiler und hoffentlich muss man nicht den Cache immer leeren um Bilder zu sehen....


 
Ist schon Jahre her, das ich die PCGHX app genutzt habe. Das letzte mal glaube ich auf Android 2.2. 
Tapatalk ist um längen besser, außerdem ist es im Holo Design, hat unterschiedliche Themes, kannst mehrere Foren nutzen. Ist gesynced zwischen mehreren Geräten, Tablet Optimiert, hat Quick Reply, etc


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist schon Jahre her, das ich die PCGHX app genutzt habe. Das letzte mal glaube ich auf Android 2.2.
> Tapatalk ist um längen besser, außerdem ist es im Holo Design, hat unterschiedliche Themes, kannst mehrere Foren nutzen. Ist gesynced zwischen mehreren Geräten, Tablet Optimiert, hat Quick Reply, etc


 
Ich hab noch genau ein Forum das ich noch nutze 
Aber mal sehen ich glaub ich werde mir das mal anschauen 
Die 2er oder die 4er?
Fürs tablet wäre es schon auch nicht schlecht.
Mal sehen ob ich iwann mal mein nexus 7 bearbeite.


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Tapatalk 4. Die 2er ist die alte Version, die solltest du nicht kaufen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Habs mir schon fast gedacht 
Ich kaufs dann mal 
Was muss ich denn einstellen?
Soll ich mich bei Tapatalk registrieren?


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. September 2013)

Ich würde mich registrieren, sonst gibts Probleme mit dem Bilderupload. 
Und den dunklen Modus aktivieren, zieht bei AMOLED Displays afaik weniger Akku und gefällt nach einiger Zeit (mir) auch besser. 
Sonst fällt mir auf die schnelle nichts ein. 
Guck einfach mal alle Einstellungen durch. 

Btw: Hat sich mittlerweile mal gezeigt was der VIP-Status bei Tapatalk bringt?


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Nö, das mit dem VIP Status scheint auch ein Bug zu sein, denke ich.
Ich habe den Hellen, der gefällt mir, ausnahmsweise, mal besser. 

Bilder uploaden sollte man eh ins Forum, weil die sonst ja nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. September 2013)

Hat Tapatalk keine Trailversion?
Ich hab die 4er Beta benutzt, bis ichs mir gekauft hab, deswegen weis ich das nicht.


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Nein, Tapatalk hat keine Trial Version.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe den Hellen, der gefällt mir, ausnahmsweise, mal besser.


 
Ich hatte den am Anfang auch, dann hab ich mal im dunklen im Bett gelesen 
Das war der Grund für den Wechsel


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Ist es wichtig mit welchem Namen ich mich anmelde? Wird der irgendwo angezeigt?


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Namen? Ich musste nur ne Mail angeben. 
Wenn er angezeigt wird, dann wahrscheinlich im Tapatalk Forum, sonst aber nirgends.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Ich muss mail und einen Namen für das tapatalk Konto angeben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. September 2013)

Ja, ist halt der Benutzername. 
Wird dir in Tapatalk im Menü angezeigt und glaube ich auch benutzt wenn du dir automatisch ein Konto erstellen lässt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Und was genau macht man dann damit? Hat Tapatalk ein eigens Forum?
Welche namen hast du angegeben? Den aus dem Forum?


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. September 2013)

Hab nen normalen Benutznamen angegeben, hab mehrere Namen zur Auswahl 
Man kann sich halt von Tapatalk automatisch nen Account erstellen lassen glaube ich, und dann wird halt der Name benutzt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hab nen normalen Benutznamen angegeben, hab mehrere Namen zur Auswahl
> Man kann sich halt von Tapatalk automatisch nen Account erstellen lassen glaube ich, und dann wird halt der Name benutzt.


 
Dann geb ich mal irgendeinen machen 
Ich werd den wahrscheinlich eh nie brauchen 
So hat geklappt :d
Anscheinend geht nur Watchever und Maxdome oder so nicht 
Maxdome gibts nur für iOS....


----------



## Papzt (28. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> iOS....


 
Wo du gerade diesen Abfall erwähnst, kann es sein, dass das neue aussieht wie Android in schlecht?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Ja iOS7 hat schon viele Ähnlichkeit 
Ich habs schon benutzt,  es ist in Ordnung obwohl ich Android besser finde


----------



## Papzt (28. September 2013)

Hmm na da sollte Google mal ihre Anwälte drauf ansetzen... Apple hats doch so mit Geschmacksmustern....


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Steve Jobs: Good artists copy great artists steal - YouTube

Alles hat seine stärken und schwächen. iOS kannst du nahezu null verändern. Es hat, bis zu iOS 7, kein richtiges Multitasking gehabt, und auch das iOS 7 Multitasking ist kein Vergleich zum mächtigen Android. Es sah total veraltet aus, da es seit 1.0 nahezu gar nicht verändert worden ist, daher war iOS 7 einfach an der Zeit.
Außerdem ist, leider, iOS im Angebot von guten, schick designed Apps überlegen. Viele Apps die sich nicht an die HID (Human Design Guidelines) halten und extrem schicke custom designs auf die Beine stellen (z.B Tweetbot).

Bei Android kommt es so langsam an, die Holo Visual Language umzusetzen und anzuwenden. Allerdings extrem gute custom designs sind eine rarität.
Auch was priorisierung angeht, könnte ich kotzen. iOS Apps von großen Unternehmen wurden extrem schnell auf iOS 7 umgestellt, viele Apps sind auf Android immer noch nicht auf Holo umgestellt bzw optimiert ...
Allerdings vom Design, der Bedienung und der Anfänger Freundlichkeit von iOS sollte sich Android eine große Scheibe abschneiden.
Alleine das Bedienkonzept mit 3 verschiedenen Möglichkeiten zu Navigieren ist für Otto Normal Nutzer verwirrend, für mich als Developer, der diese alle Versteht, ist das schön, denn ich kann immer genau das erreichen was ich möchte, aber für den normalo ist es nur umständlich.


----------



## Papzt (28. September 2013)

Jaja morons copy.... Ich habe nichts gegen Steve Jobs, er hat einiges gerissen, allerdings könnte ich kotzen bei dem Verhalten von Apple. 
Den größten Marktanteil hat nun mal Apple. Ist klar, dass dort was am schnellsten und am meisten passiert


----------



## Leandros (28. September 2013)

Ach, Steve an sich ist ein Arsch ... allerdings ist er schon ziemlich genial gewesen.

"I'm going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. I'm willing to go thermonuclear war on this." - Steve Jobs


Denkst du wirklich, das Apple bei Android die ganzen iOS 7 Features gestohlen hat?
Es wurde einiges von Web OS übernommen, oder sogar von Ubuntu Touch, es ist nicht alles nur aus den Händen von Google entrissen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. September 2013)

Mittlerweile ist es doch so, dass jeder von jedem klaut.
Bringt der eine was neues, bringt der andere das auch.
Bloß Apple ist immer die Firma die dann anfängt zu klagen.


----------



## Papzt (28. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ach, Steve an sich ist ein Arsch ... allerdings ist er schon ziemlich genial gewesen.
> 
> "I'm going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. I'm willing to go thermonuclear war on this." - Steve Jobs
> 
> ...


 
Ja sicherlich war er ein Arsch, aber genial war er... Da kann man nichts gegen sagen. Und dass alles von Android "geklaut" ist sage ich auch nicht. Es sieht halt nur verdächtig danach aus.


----------



## Scroll (28. September 2013)

Naja größtenteils stimmt das ja schon mittlerweile was mir so auffällt, allerdings weis man nicht was android schon alles von ios, Webos usw geklaut hatte


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. September 2013)

Mir ist eig Wayne wer was wo bei wem klaut, wenn ich im Endeffekt einen mehrnutzen daraus ziehen kann, f•ck it.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Das geht jetzt nur an die die SwiftKey haben und ist auch nicht wirklich wichtig  :
Also bei den Statistiken kann man ja schauen wieviele Tastenanschläge man gespart hat, bei mir sind das schon 9,5k und das nach 4 oder 5 Tagen 
Mich würde jetzt interessieren wieviele ihr so habt?


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

rund 100k  nutze die aktuelle ROM erst seit einem gutern Monat


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

254k
Nutze SwiftKey aber schon seit ein paar Jahren, ohne das ich die Daten gelöscht habe.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. September 2013)

Ich kann mit Swiftkey irgendwie nicht. 
Am besten finde ich die Samsung Tastatur 
Die merkt sich sogar Smileys. 
Bei Swiftkey ärgert mich das Layout der Sondertasten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Wenn man SwiftKey per titanium sichert werden die Statistiken auch gesichert? 
Die 100k schaff ich auch in nem Monat vielleicht sogar in weniger 

Welches Design nutzt ihr?

Edit: ä muss man zum Glück nicht tippen das wird automatisch korrigiert  Satzzeichen finde ich sehr gut angeordnet,  ich bin mit SwiftKey eigentlich sehr zufrieden und bereue den Kauf null  
Was ist eigentlich der Vorteil zur Free Version?


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn man SwiftKey per titanium sichert werden die Statistiken auch gesichert?


 
Gehe ich von aus, da TiBa alles sichert. Könnte aber auch die geringe Zahl erklären.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Welches Design nutzt ihr?


 Das rote


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gehe ich von aus, da TiBa alles sichert. Könnte aber auch die geringe Zahl erklären.


 
In nem Jahr werde ich es wissen 
In mehreren Jahren hatte ich locker zig Millionen


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Ich nutze Neon, schon seit zwei Jahren. Daher komm ich mit keinem anderen Design klar. 

Die Trial Version läuft irgendwann ab, soweit ich mich recht erinnere.

Bin mal gespannt, wie ich auf die iOS Tastatur tippen kann, ich glaube ich werde kläglich versagen, nachdem ich SwiftKey nutze. Früher konnte ich da verdammt gut drauf tippen -_-


Edit: TiBa speichert die Statistiken wie ich sagte. Aber denke mal drüber nach, desto mehr Keystrokes / Typos er saved / corrected, desto beschissener tippst du.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

tja, wenn einem zu stark geholfen wird, verlernt man das Zielen beim Tippen


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. September 2013)

Ich glaube ich hol mir mal die Trial von Swiftkey, so wie das hier Gelobt wird. 
Schreibfails ich komme


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Ich kann auf Apple Geräten auch nicht wirklich tippen die sind mir zu schmal im Vergleich zu anderen Geräten 
Momentan hab ich holo, aber Neon ist schon auch nicht schlecht.  Wenn man die Farbe verändern könnte wäre es genial


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> tja, wenn einem zu stark geholfen wird, verlernt man das Zielen beim Tippen


 
So isses. 
Ich tippe halt schon die meisten Wörter ohne das SwiftKey einspringen muss, nur die Umlaute lass ich verbessern, geht schneller.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

jo, Schreibfails kommen durchaus vor. Die Korrektur leistet einem auch so manchen Bärendienst


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> jo, Schreibfails kommen durchaus vor. Die Korrektur leistet einem auch so manchen Bärendienst


 
Hilft gut beim Tippen, wenn man Besoffen ist. Ist mir so aufgefallen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. September 2013)

Wenn ich besoffen bin, freue ich mich immer wie ein kleines Kind das man be Whatsapp Voicemails versenden kann. Ich hoffe auf nen Lall-Korrektur in der nächsten Version .

Auch wenn ich weder Swiftkey noch Touchpal X nutze, kann man sich als kostenlose Alternative 2teres auf jeden Fall mal anschaun.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Ne lall Korrektur wäre echt genial 
Ich tippe sehr schnell und dementsprechend gut 
Und die 10k sind geknackt und das nach weniger als 4tagen


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

Bei dem Thema kann ich nicht mitreden, habe noch nie Alkohol getrunken und werde es auch nicht tun  also die 100k gesparten Eingaben gelten seit 1. September.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema kann ich nicht mitreden, habe noch nie Alkohol getrunken und werde es auch nicht tun  also die 100k gesparten Eingaben gelten seit 1. September.


 
Das ist schön nicht schlecht  hast du auch Flow schon benutzt?  Ich finde das gar nicht mal schlecht


----------



## JackOnell (29. September 2013)

Ich bräuchte mal ne Handy Empfehlung bis 150 Euro.
Gibt es da rin Android ?
Wäre für die Frau nutzt wohl kein mobiles Internet höchstens WLAN zu hause.  Und soll im MM gekauft werden


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema kann ich nicht mitreden, habe noch nie Alkohol getrunken und werde es auch nicht tun  also die 100k gesparten Eingaben gelten seit 1. September.


 
Die Phase hat ich auch mal, irgendwann war es mir egal.

@Power: Hochrechnung. 10k in 4 Tagen. 20k in 8. 30k in 12. 912k in 365 Tagen. 
Gott, wie ******** tippst du denn.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Das sind doch nicht die Tippfehler sondern die gesparten Tastenanschläge 
Oder gibt es da gar kein Unterschied? 

Edit: sollte man eigentlich die Nightly nehmen oder eine RC Version?


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Stimmt schon, die erhöhen sich halt wenn du Wörter vorzeitig aufhörst zu tippen. 

Was habt ihr denn an Effizienz?


Edit: Je nachdem, wie Mutig du dich fühlst.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das ist schön nicht schlecht  hast du auch Flow schon benutzt?  Ich finde das gar nicht mal schlecht



Ich nutze Flow gar nicht. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Die Phase hat ich auch mal, irgendwann war es mir egal.


 
Hat nichts mit wollen zu tun, eher mit meiner Lebertransplantation vor 10,5 Jahren.

Edit: Effizienz ist bei 29%


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit wollen zu tun, eher mit meiner Lebertransplantation vor 10,5 Jahren.


 
Uhh. Uncool. Naja, ist bei mir das selbe mit dem Rauchen. 
Lag bis Donnerstag im Krankenhaus zwecks Lungen OP. 10 Tage meines Lebens verschwendet.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

Wie alt bist du?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Zigaretten rauchen ist ja auch böse 
Achja die Effizienz liegt bei mir bei 30 %

@Jack 
In dem preisbereich bin ich nicht so auf dem laufenden,  sry 
Wieso muss es denn unbedingt bei MM sein?


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Ich bin 19. 
1 - 2 Kippen am Tag sollten normal eigentlich nach 1 - 2 Jahren, unregelmäßigem, Rauchen sonderlich Schaden. Das ist alles so verdammt Random.
Naja, mir macht das nichts ob ich nu Rauche oder nicht, war halt in den Pausen immer als Nette Ablenkung gegen Langeweile.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

Ich bin 20 und meine OP war aufgrund eines Gendefekts nötig. Da lasse ich Rauchen, Trinken und Konsorten lieber bleiben.


----------



## JackOnell (29. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Zigaretten rauchen ist ja auch böse
> Achja die Effizienz liegt bei mir bei 30 %
> 
> @Jack
> ...



Weil es da wohl Angebote gibt und weil meine Frau dad so will


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. September 2013)

Sch*isse ich bin auch 20, und knall jedes Wochenende quasi alles. Ihr habt einfach nur Pech ;D.

@JackOnell: Wie siehts mit dem HTC Desire X aus? Bisschen teurer, aber ein gutes Handy.

Edit: Hab überlesen das mans bei MM erwerben will. Da wirds das wohl nicht mehr geben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. September 2013)

Kann man bei SwiftKey eigentlich irgendwo diese kleine Vorschau wenn man auf eine Taste tippt ausschalten? 
Ging bei allen Tastaturen die ich vorher getestet habe. 
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. September 2013)

Müsste das nicht die Option Key Pop-up oder so sein?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. September 2013)

Finde die bei der Trial nicht,  kann es sein dass die Vollversion mehr Einstellungen hat? 
Kommt mir aber bis jetzt sehr gut vor,  die Tastatur. 
Macht richtig Spaß damit zu tippen 
Nur das Sonderzeichen-Layout macht mir zu schaffen. 
Die Korrektur ist klasse und kennt endlich mal viele Wörter


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich bin 20 und meine OP war aufgrund eines Gendefekts nötig. Da lasse ich Rauchen, Trinken und Konsorten lieber bleiben.


 
Ist auch irgendwie Sinnvoll. 

@Black: Ist eben so, es gibt Leute die Rauchen / Saufen das ganze Leben und haben niemals Beschwerden.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2013)

--> Helmut Schmidt 

@topic: was sind denn must-have-buy-apps eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. September 2013)

Tapatalk 4
Poweramp 

Die beiden hab ich jedenfalls  
Und haben sich auch beide gelohnt. 
SwiftKey vielleicht noch, wenns gefällt.


----------



## Re4dt (29. September 2013)

Hey Leute muss morgen um 03:00 nach München.
Kennt von euch jemand eine gute kostenlose Navigations App?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. September 2013)

Google Maps?


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. September 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute muss morgen um 03:00 nach München.
> Kennt von euch jemand eine gute kostenlose Navigations App?


 
Du könntest dir mal Navit anschauen. Ist nicht ganz bugfrei, aber ich finde es ganz gut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Wieso nach München? 
Mit Google Maps müsste das gehen 
Ja die Apps kann ich auch alle empfehlen genauso wie ein Barcode Scanner 

Edit: so hab jetzt auch PowerAmp und Titanium  Pro,  jetzt brauch ich mal ne neue Play Store Karte


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. September 2013)

trickster mod sollte man eig auch die proversion kaufen. Podcast Addict auch.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2013)

Was ist trickster mod?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. September 2013)

Vibal ist so geil <3
Einfach nur genial!
Ich hab noch 27€


----------



## Leandros (29. September 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute muss morgen um 03:00 nach München.
> Kennt von euch jemand eine gute kostenlose Navigations App?


 
Was spricht gegen Google Maps? Hat mir bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet, ist halt nicht Offline.


@Klaro zum Theme Must Have Buy Apps: Hatten wir erst letztens. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Tapatalk. PowerAmp. TitaniumBackup.
> Spiele: Plasma Sky und Reaper.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was ist trickster mod?


 
Damit kannst du Kerneleinstellungen ändern.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. September 2013)

Mach ich aber eh nicht aufjedenfall noch nicht


----------



## Diavel (1. Oktober 2013)

Was tut man wenn nen Nexus 4 beim Fotos kopieren am Rechner einfach verreckt und keinen Mucks mehr gibt? Gibts ne tastenkombi für nen saveboot oder so?


----------



## Leandros (1. Oktober 2013)

Powerbutton lange gedrückt halten bis die LED rot leuchtet. Loslassen. Dann sollte er ein Hardware Reset gemacht haben.
Falls du in Fastboot möchtest: power button + vol down


----------



## Diavel (1. Oktober 2013)

Thx, läuft wieder.


----------



## Abufaso (1. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr Ideen was man mit einem alten SE T303 anstellen kann?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Oktober 2013)

Droptest.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Oktober 2013)

Wie kann ich das notification center (oder wie das was man von oben runter zieht bei Android heisst) anpassen?

Unter ios mit jailbreak ging das wunderbar, bei Android find ich nicht mal die Einstellungen um die Icons der quicksettings anzupassen.


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2013)

Custom ROM.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Oktober 2013)

Sonst geht's nicht?

Find ich jetzt kaka. 
Ich glaub ich Wechsel wieder zu Apple.


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, weil du bei iOS auch das Notification Center ohne Jailbreak ändern kannst. 

Welches Handy hast du überhaupt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Oktober 2013)

Bitte den hier beachten:  

Ein iPhone ist mir viel zu teuer. Bin da nicht so schmerzlos wie ihr. 
Ausserdem hätte ich da kein Dual SIM. 

Hab ein Acer Liquid E1 Duo. 
Da gibt's nicht so viel zeug für, ist nicht so weit verbreitet.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal ne Handy Empfehlung bis 150 Euro.
> Gibt es da rin Android ?
> Wäre für die Frau nutzt wohl kein mobiles Internet höchstens WLAN zu hause.  Und soll im MM gekauft werden



So ich greife es nochmals auf.....
Also Mediamarkt war am Montag ein kalter die verkaufen echt die Regale leer, sodass die nur noch 400 + Geräte hatten. 

Jetzt aber zum Handy selbst so wie es aussieht wird ws ein Sony experia E oder J. 
Ich denke das wird reichen allerdings weiß ich nicht welches besser ist


----------



## Papzt (3. Oktober 2013)

WTF haben die tapatalk angetan?


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Warum?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Oktober 2013)

verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Oktober 2013)

abgesehen davon das es russisch roulette ist ob die seite beim ersten mal lädt, is es doch das selbe?


----------



## septix (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich find Tapatalk 4 eigentlich ganz ok, nutze aber immernoch 2 weil ich dafür bezahlt hab und keine Lust habe für das 4er Update nochmal zu zahlen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Oktober 2013)

septix schrieb:


> Ich find Tapatalk 4 eigentlich ganz ok, nutze aber immernoch 2 weil ich dafür bezahlt hab und keine Lust habe für das 4er Update nochmal zu zahlen.


 
ia auch frech ... 2 mal blechen. sind die bei activision?


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ia auch frech ... 2 mal blechen. sind die bei activision?


 
Ne, das ist noch nicht das beste. Sie haben es mit Tapatalk HD gemerged. Der Version die noch keiner gekauft hat.


----------



## septix (3. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ia auch frech ... 2 mal blechen. sind die bei activision?


 
Deren Begründung dafür war das es kein update sei, sondern eine komplett neue app.


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

War es nicht. Ich musste nichts für Zahlen.


----------



## septix (3. Oktober 2013)

Wie? 
Die hatten eine oder 2 Wochen nach Release ein Angebot für Tapatalk 2 Besitzer von 50(Glaub ich) % für Tapatalk 4. Danach musste jeder den normalen Preis zahlen


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Nein, Tapatalk 4 wurde mit Tapatalk HD gemerged (wie ich bereits geschrieben habe).


----------



## JPW (3. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> War es nicht. Ich musste nichts für Zahlen.


 
Ok. Wurde beantwortet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Oktober 2013)

Ok ich verstehs nicht. Leute mit Tappa HD hams umsonst bekommen?


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja, warum kann ich dir simpel Erklären. Tapatalk 4 wurde mit Tapatalk HD gemerged (wie ich schon 3 mal gesagt habe), das bedeutet, das Tapatalk 4 nicht als eigenständige App veröffentlich wurde, sondern einfach als Update für Taptalk HD (und die App danach umbenannt). Da ich bei einem Update die App natürlich nicht neu kaufen muss, habe ich es umsonst bekommen.

Nun geblickt?


----------



## Papzt (3. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat ist es doch ganz geil


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde Tapatalk 4 ziemlich gut,  aufjedenfall deutlich besser als die app. 
War die 2er denn besser?


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Die 2er war für Android 2.1 - 2.3 Verhältnisse gut, aber diese sind ja nun Gott sei dank schon was länger um, daher: *Nein!*


----------



## MisterLaggy (3. Oktober 2013)

Ist es eigentlich bei dem selben Gerät Firmware abhängig, mit welcher Tastenkombo man in die Recovery booten kann?


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Wie kommst du drauf?


----------



## MisterLaggy (3. Oktober 2013)

Weil bei dem LG Optimus L5 im Internet die Kombo : Leiser+Power und nach 2 Sekunden Home genannt wird. Ich bekomme es nach ein paar mal probieren aber nur mit leiser+home+power hin, und auf dem handy ist cyanogenmod drauf (ist nicht meins).


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2013)

Nö, ist eigentlich in die Hardware / Bootloader Tailored.


----------



## MisterLaggy (3. Oktober 2013)

Naja, komisch. Jedenfalls ist das l5 nach dem Anwenden eines Themes einfach nicht mehr gebootet und ich hab es jetzt einfach neu geflasht. Jetzt muss er zwar alles neu einrichten, aber er hatte keine Sicherung, und durch wipe cache bzw. wipe dalvik war auch nichts zu machen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Oktober 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich bei dem selben Gerät Firmware abhängig, mit welcher Tastenkombo man in die Recovery booten kann?


 
Meinst du ROM abhängig? ich denke nicht nein.


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Mal darüber nachgedacht, wie viel Vorsprung Apple gegenüber Android eigentlich hatte?

Das erste iPhone wurde Anfang 2007 vorgestellt und kam Mitte 2007 auf den Markt. Android wurde von Google zwar bereits im Sommer 2005 gekauft (gegründet wurde Android übrigens 2003, wenn ich mich nicht irre), allerdings war mehr nicht bekannt. Erst Herbst 2007 gab Google an, an Android zu Arbeiten. Ursprünglich war Android für Digitalkameras gedacht.

Das iPhone 3G kam im Sommer 2008 auf den Markt. Auch da war von Android noch nicht viel zu sehen. Erst im Herbst 2008 war es soweit, das erste Android Telefon kam auf den Markt, das T-Mobile G1 (damals hatten es alle mit exklusiv Verträgen mit der Telekom), bzw in Deutschland das HTC Dream.

Wollt ihr mal Wissen was da für Hardware drin war? 

iPhone 3G: ARM 1176 412MHz und 128 MB RAM
T-Mobile G1: Qualcomm MSM7201A, 528 MHz (max war aber 384 MHz) und 196 MB RAM

_Nun schauen wir mal 5 Jahre in die Zukunft._ 

iPhone 5S: 1,3 GHz 64-bit-Dual-Core (Apple A7-SoC) und 1 GiB RAM
Note 3: Snapdragon S800 und 3 GiB RAM

*Mind Blown.*


Na super, nun habe ich noch direkt mal ein paar Wikipedia Artikel Editiert, weil sie Falsch / ungenau waren 
So kann man auch Zeit rum bekommen.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Oktober 2013)

hey leute,


ich hab da ein kleines problem 

und zwar hab ich vor paar Tagen mal meine Rom mit samt Kernel  aktualisiert. Lief anfangs alles wunderbar, Andriod läuft wie gewohnt, nur dann:

Sämtliche Apps von Google (PlayStore, Hangouts, GMail etc...) funktionieren nichtmehr. Sprich ich drück auf meinen Play Store, der Screen will in den Play Store gehen aber innerhalb einer Sekunde springt er wieder zurück auf den vorherigen Bildschirm.

Kann das sein, dass Kernel und Rom nicht miteinander wollen?
Im Anhang Kernel/Rom version


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Welchen Kernel hast du geflasht? Sieht nämlich stark nach default kernel aus.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Oktober 2013)

geplant war der aktuellste Siyah. 
im ES Dateimanager steht er unter downloads auch noch dort als Siyah-s3-v1.9.1-CWM-zip

hab den dann direkt über den Recovery Modus geflasht genauso wie die Rom.


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Ne, sieht nach Stock Kernel aus. Da muss was schief gelaufen sein.
Sicher mal deine Apps (nicht System Apps) und lade dir neue GApps runter, wipe alles und flash neu.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Oktober 2013)

nur kernel neu flashen?

edit: noch ne frage du den gapps:

welche? ^^

http://goo.im/gapps


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Nö, alles.

Die für deine Android Version, siehe Tabelle oben.
Da du 4.3 hast, brauchst du 20130813


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Oktober 2013)

alles klar, grad am downloaden der gapps und danach wipe/flash


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Oktober 2013)

Da ist garantiert was beim Kernel schiefgelaufen, denn Siyah sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist klar, ist noch stock kernel, weil der von sethyx compiled worden ist.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Oktober 2013)

so wie von Derp angezeigt sah meiner vorher auch aus ^^


Edit:

Möööööp!

"Unfortunately, the process com.android.phone has stopped."

klick ichs weg kommts direkt wieder

edit2:

selbst nach erneutem wipe bekomm ichs nicht weg..


----------



## Scroll (4. Oktober 2013)

Hatte ich bei meinem S4 auch bevor ich es eingeschickt hatte, nach dem ich wieder auf die ursprüngliche vorige Version und dann nochmal gefälscht habe ging es endlich, ein Backup haste ja bestimmt noch


----------



## Leandros (4. Oktober 2013)

Andere ROM flashen ode Stock ROM flashen. Kernel nicht flashen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2013)

Kann man sich eigentlich iwo die Stock ROM holen wenn man kein Backup hat?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Oktober 2013)

klar.


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Oktober 2013)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> so wie von Derp angezeigt sah meiner vorher auch aus ^^
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 
Na schau an... Sowas hab ich bei meinem Xperia Z auch.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Oktober 2013)

okay, nach langem flashen, wipen, neu flashen, restoren hab ichs endlich.

hab mein letztes aktuelles backup mit dem google fehler genommen und die gapps per recovery neu installiert. läuft ^^

mache jetzt von dem fast-finalen ergebnis ein backup und dann schau ich nach dem kernel. da ist jetzt gerade noch der sethyx drauf.
aber es läuft und play store etc funktioniert


----------



## Scroll (4. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich iwo die Stock ROM holen wenn man kein Backup hat?


 
Bei android-Hilfe.de geht das z.B., dort ist im Firmware unterfordert für dein Gerät meistens auch ein Thread mit Stock Roms


----------



## JackOnell (5. Oktober 2013)

So habe mich umentschlossen werde für die Frau jetzt ein Sony experia M nehmen.
Kann vllt jemand was zu sagen ?


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Oktober 2013)

Wie ich im GTA V Thread geschrieben hab konnte ich zumindest das ständige neustarten beheben indem ich auf eine ältere Version flashe.



> Konnte mein XZ retten...  Hab eine ältere Firmware (die letzte Version mit 4.1.2) geflasht und  jetzt funktionierts wieder.
> E: Wohl ein bisschen zu früh gefreut. SIM  wird nicht erkannt, WLan lässt sich nicht aktivieren und nach jedem  Neustart muss ich die Sprache neu auswählen...


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn man ein iPhone nutzt, fühlt sich ein Nexus 4 danach richtig groß an.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Oktober 2013)

So hab das handy hier läuft eigentlich recht rund. 
Nun meine erste Frage....
Was mach ich mit bem nfc Chip ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Oktober 2013)

Near Field Communication.

Zahlen mim Handy, Datenaustausch, etc etc.


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> So hab das handy hier läuft eigentlich recht rund.
> Nun meine erste Frage....
> Was mach ich mit bem nfc Chip ?


 
Typischer iPhone Nutzer. 
Welches OS ist drauf? Wenn 4.0+ dann kannst du z.B Android Beam nutzen, worüber Apple sich mit dem ultra schlechten AirDrop lustig gemacht hat.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Near Field Communication.
> 
> Zahlen mim Handy, Datenaustausch, etc etc.



Wie kann man damit zahlen ? Gibt es ne app die man dann auflädt oder wie

@ Leandros
Ich habe kein iPhone, hatte auch noch nie eins..... 

4.1.2


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie kann man damit zahlen ? Gibt es ne app die man dann auflädt oder wie
> 
> @ Leandros
> Ich habe kein iPhone, hatte auch noch nie eins.....
> ...



Zahlen kannst du mit Google Wallet, was aber noch nicht hier angekommen ist, sondern noch US-Only ist, Google typisch.

Ich weiss das du kein iPhone hast, ist nur so die Typische iPhone Nutzer Frage.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2013)

Nfc bringt in Deutschland noch nicht wirklich was.... 

In Japan ist das anders


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich find NFC genial, hab ein paar tags rum liegen, für diverse aktionen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich besorg mir irgendwann mal ein paar Tags. 
Wie groß ist eigentlich die Reichweite?


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Geschätzt so 0,5cm.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Oktober 2013)

Okay, dann brauche ich ein paar mehr 
Finde ich aber ganz cool mit dem NFC. 
Vorallen kann man damit ja auch z.B WLAN an machen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Oktober 2013)

kann ich die Dinger un eBay kaufen oder sind die schund?


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Jo, was hattest du jetzt an Reichweite gedacht? Das heisst NFC: *Near* Field Communication 
Du klebst die woran, tappst dein Handy ran und dann führt z.B NFC Task Launcher was automatisch aus, musst dafür nur dein Handy unlocked haben.

Das ist ein RFID Standard, da kann man nicht viel Falsch machen. Ich habe meine hier her: http://nfcdog.com/ (allerdings schon paar Jährchen her ).


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Oktober 2013)

Hatte an 5 cm oder so gedacht. 
Warum muss das Handy denn unlocked sein? 
Hat sonst die App keinen Zugriff aufs Handy oder was? 
Und wenn man die unsichere Wischsperre hat, dann muss man es doch wahrscheinlich nicht unlocken, nehme ich mal an?


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Der NFC Chip wird nur aktiviert wenn das Handy komplett unlocked (lockscreen != unlocked) ist. Kannst du mit Custom ROM ändern, aber frisst halt Akku.


----------



## Memphys (5. Oktober 2013)

Kann hier jemand was zum Kopfhöreranschluss der Nexus-Geräte sagen? Also ob der haltbar ist oder schon nach nem Jahr oder so "ausgeleiert" ist?

Ich spiele momentan sehr mit dem Gedanken mir demnächst ein Nexus 5 zuzulegen (bzw. ist es eigentlich schon so gut wie beschlossen wenn es mit den Spezifikationen erscheint die aktuell vermutet werden), weil mein Samsung Galaxy Ace II den Geist aufgibt, würde das aber davon abhängig machen ob die Klinkenanschlüsse genauso schnell verschleißen wie beim Ace II, weil es einfach nervt nach ein paar Monaten nicht mehr vernünftig Musik hören zu können (momentan ist es so das ich erstmal n halbe Minute an dem Stecker rumdrehen muss bevor ich die Position gefunden hab in der es funktioniert, und dann gilt: Bloß nicht an den Stecker kommen...)


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Oktober 2013)

Ah, verstehe. 
Wie schnell übernimmt denn das Handy/die App das Signal? 
Wär ja cool wenn man aus dem Haus geht und während dem gehen mal kurz das Handy an dem Chip hält


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiss es nicht, aber ich sage es mal so: Du kannst kein Nexus mit einem Galaxy Ace II vergleichen. Ein Galaxy Ace II ist **********.

@Foxi: Das klappt ohne Probleme, einmal kurz ranhalten und gut ist, muss meist nichtmal eine Sekunde sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Oktober 2013)

Na dann:
 NFC 
Vielleicht gibt's ja sogar Tags beim örtlichen Saturn. 
Muss ich nochmal hin, war ja erst heute da


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Bezweifle ich mal ganz stark, das ein Saturn NFC Tags hat.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Oktober 2013)

Kann ja sein, niemals die Hoffnung aufgeben  
Und wenn nicht bestelle ich die eben.


----------



## Memphys (5. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht, aber ich sage es mal so: Du kannst kein Nexus mit einem Galaxy Ace II vergleichen. Ein Galaxy Ace II ist **********.


 
Hab ich auch gemerkt ._.


----------



## Leandros (5. Oktober 2013)

Drücke ich es anders aus: Saturn hat keine NFC Tags.


----------



## septix (6. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich ein Update einer Custom rom flashe ohne cache oder irgendetwas anderes zu wipen, bleiben dann alle meine app-daten vorhanden oder muss ich sie dann beim Starten wieder neu einrichten?


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst Cache auch wipen, solange du die Daten nicht löschst, bleibt alles erhalten.


----------



## septix (6. Oktober 2013)

Super, Danke


----------



## JackOnell (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo nochmal
Kann mir einer sagen wo ich meine Telefonnummern die ich schon vom Telefon mit dem Google Konto verknüpft habe finde ?

Ich habe normal den Browser geöffnet mich bei Google angemeldet und mich dort dämlich gesucht.


----------



## septix (6. Oktober 2013)

Bei Googlemail einloggen und dann links unter dem Google logo steht Gmail, drauf klicken und auf Kontakte gehen.


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Wie wäre es mit  Googlen? Erstes Ergebnis: https://www.google.com/contacts/


----------



## JackOnell (6. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit  Googlen? Erstes Ergebnis: https://www.google.com/contacts/


  Ich habe nach 50 Minuten das Handtuch geschmissen und bei den Kontakten waren bloß die email Adressen und keine Nummern


So nun hat meine Frau ein neues Handy jetzt bin ich wieder dran. Habe das S3 mini wo leider die Cam nicht mehr läuft weil Wasser darüber gelaufen ist.
Als Budget dachte ich dieses mal an 300 bis 350. Es sollte kein Samsung mehr sein.
Was gibt es da so aktuell ?


----------



## JPW (6. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich habe nach 50 Minuten das Handtuch geschmissen und bei den Kontakten waren bloß die email Adressen und keine Nummern
> 
> 
> So nun hat meine Frau ein neues Handy jetzt bin ich wieder dran. Habe das S3 mini wo leider die Cam nicht mehr läuft weil Wasser darüber gelaufen ist.
> ...


 
Was hast du denn gegen Samsung? 
Dass man mit dem abgespeckten S3 Mini nicht glücklich wird ist ja klar.

Edit: Post 6666 im Thread!


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Du darfst von Samsung halt die Mini Varianten nicht kaufen, das sind Kunden verarsche. Mehr nicht, hatte ich hier bereits des öfteren drüber elaboriert.
300 - 350? Ähhm. Nexus 4 / 5.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2013)

Momentan das nexus 4 bald das  nexus 5


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Von JBQ, der ja leider nicht mehr bei Google ist.
Der Mann Spricht mir aus der Seele!



> Flagship Android Devices
> 
> I'm having a look at the Samsung Galaxy S4, HTC One, LG G2, Sony Xperia Z1 and Moto X on a few aspects: navigation buttons, cell radios, openness.
> 
> ...



Quelle: https://plus.google.com/112218872649456413744/posts/ipn3EfpzmUh


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Von JBQ, der ja leider nicht mehr bei Google ist.
> Der Mann Spricht mir aus der Seele!
> 
> Quelle: https://plus.google.com/112218872649456413744/posts/ipn3EfpzmUh



Kannst du das auch kommentieren ?
 Habe gerade die siebte n8 Schicht hinter mir und mein englisch hakt gerade
@ Hirni
Ich habe nix gegen ein Samsung habe ja eins und möchte halt was anderes

Also ich hab mal das
Motorola razer i
Nexus 4
Sony experia V
In die nähere Wahl genommen


----------



## JPW (7. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Von JBQ, der ja leider nicht mehr bei Google ist.
> Der Mann Spricht mir aus der Seele!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Er mag ja bei vielem Recht haben aber ich sehe HTC und Samsung nicht "Far behind". Und Hardware Buttons sind definitiv auch kein Nachteil. Ich habe mir extra ein Gerät damit zugelegt, weil ich mich mit den Onscreen Tasten nicht anfreunden kann. 
Zusätzlich entsperre ich mein Handy gerne mit dem Home Button.


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Er hat bei allem Recht. Hardware Buttons wurden mit Android 4.0 deprecated.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es immer noch ganz nützlich, ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache... 
Jedem das seine,  ich mag den Button an meinem s3


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2013)

also ich hab hardwarebuttons am find5 und Software am n7. ich mag beides und sehe kein Nachteil bei HWbuttons.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch kommentieren ?
> Habe gerade die siebte n8 Schicht hinter mir und mein englisch hakt gerade
> @ Hirni
> Ich habe nix gegen ein Samsung habe ja eins und möchte halt was anderes
> ...



Welches von den drei soll ich holen ?


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Sind alle drei nicht sonderlich schlecht. Das Nexus 4 sticht aber halt herraus.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Sind alle drei nicht sonderlich schlecht. Das Nexus 4 sticht aber halt herraus.



Ich hätte ja zum Sony tendiert und beim Nexus finde ich halt echt großes Display.  Ich stehe auf 4 Zoll 
Und die sind alle darüber.  Solange die so gut wie das Samsung sind ist alles gut


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich fände es besser auf das N5 zu warten, solange du grade nicht dringend ein neues brauchst.


----------



## Jahai (7. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich fände es besser auf das N5 zu warten, solange du grade nicht dringend ein neues brauchst.



Also wenn ihm schon 4,7" sind groß sind kann er sich glaube ich erst recht nicht mit 5" anfreunden


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich brauche halt gleich ein Handy weill ich mein S3 schon verschenkt habe.
Ich werde gleich mal in den MM fahren und dort die Teile in den Hand nehmen.
dort gäbe es auch das Nexus 4 für gerade 300.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Oktober 2013)

Wurde das N4 nicht auf 200 gesetzt?!


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wurde das N4 nicht auf 200 gesetzt?!


 
Genau aber nicht die 16 GB Version , ich glaube nur die 8GB


----------



## Jahai (7. Oktober 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wurde das N4 nicht auf 200 gesetzt?!



8gb für 199 und 16gb für 249, aber leider auch nur über den Playstore, wo es sie jetzt glaube ich nicht mehr gibt. Media Markt und Co legen halt gerne noch etwas drauf


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> 8gb für 199 und 16gb für 249, aber leider auch nur über den Playstore, wo es sie jetzt glaube ich nicht mehr gibt. Media Markt und Co legen halt gerne noch etwas drauf


Ah OK 
Jedenfalls sind laut Geizhals die M und M´s am günstigsten. leider kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus was die CPUs unsw betrifft.
Ich kann zwar lesen Quad, Dual ect aber das hat ja nix zu sagen oder ? ich mein ein I3 ist ja auch fast so schnell wie ein x4


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Was willst du wissen? Welches am performanten ist?


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was willst du wissen? Welches am performanten ist?



Genau und welches ihr zumindest nicht holen würdet. 
Das Nexus scheint ja an erster Stelle zu stehen. 
Ich gehe mal jetzt schauen und bin mal gespannt was die mm Verkäufer sagen


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde, wenn nicht das N4, das Sony kaufen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2013)

Denkt ihr eig, dass dies Sprachstreuerung des MotoX bald auch auf anderen Geräten laufen wird, ohne in ner halben Stunde den Akku leer zu ziehen? Ich finde die nämlich ziemlich cool.


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Nein, Hardware mäßig nicht möglich. Das Moto X hat einen extra CPU für diese Funktion.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2013)

Die ich mal komplett unnötig finde, ich komm mir dumm vor bei sowas


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn nicht das N4, das Sony kaufen.



So da sie im mm nix anderes hatten habe ich jetzt FAS nexus 4:genommen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2013)

Ist ein sehr gutes Handy wirst Viel Freude damit haben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> So da sie im mm nix anderes hatten habe ich jetzt FAS nexus 4:genommen



Bilder sind erwünscht


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Also das läd und installiert sehr schnell verrückt....
Und das display sieht auch gut aus nur ab die Größe muss ich mich gewöhnen.
Und ne Schutzhülle muss ich finden.
Oder ist es Kratz fest

Edit
Macht mal ein post dann kommt ein Bild


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein paar Hüllen für das Nexus 4 http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_hvgif9ugr_b


----------



## Scroll (7. Oktober 2013)

Ob das was werden kann, windows phone 8 und android auf einem Handy, denkt ihr das kann gut werden? Ich denke ja schon aber mal überraschen lassen wie das umgesetzt wird

http://bestboyz.de/windows-phone-auf-android-geraeten-htc-koennte-den-start-machen/


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2013)

Schaut gut aus Jack.
Viel Spaß mit dem Nexus 4


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus Jack. Viel Spaß mit dem Nexus 4


das Bild habe ich mit dem sony xperia m gemacht das ich am Samstag gekauft hatte


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2013)

Was heißt nicht zu teuer?


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was heißt nicht zu teuer?



Ich oder wir dachten erstmal an 250 Euro


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2013)

Dann das nexus 7 mit 16GB.
Muss es mobiles Internet haben?


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dann das nexus 7 mit 16GB.
> Muss es mobiles Internet haben?


Muss es nicht unbedingt aber 10 Zoll sollte es sein.
Ich denke sie macht bloß facebook Internet und das ein oder andere nicht so aufwendige Spiel


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2013)

10 Zoll, 250€ gibts nichts.


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> 10 Zoll, 250€ gibts nichts.


 
Eine Minute zuvor gekommen. 
Hast vollkommen recht, maximal ein Nexus 10 kommt da ungefähr in die nähe.


----------



## Scroll (7. Oktober 2013)

http://geizhals.de/asus-memo-pad-10-16gb-grau-me102a-1b028a-a1008152.html

Evtl ist das asus ja was, hab extra mal ein asus genommen da man von denen ja kaum schlechtes hört


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Ach Stimmt, das MeMo Pad. Das ist gar nicht so Schlecht, gibt einige hier im Forum die auch eines Besitzen.
Für den einfachen Benutzer sollte es reichen, würde allerdings nicht zuviel (auch in Hinblick auf OS updates) erwarten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Oktober 2013)

Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass ein komplettes Nexus 10 inkl. Bildschirm mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1600 nicht mal annähernd so viel kostet, wie ein PC Bildschirm mit der gleichen Auflösung? 

(Vorsicht: rhetorische Frage!)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2013)

Da würde ich vill vor dem Kauf mal im XDA Subforum vorbei jugglen. Wegen Communitygröße und so.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> 10 Zoll, 250 gibts nichts.



Leute das kann nicht sein...
Jetzt im ernst es ist für meine sister die kein Hardwarejunkie und im Augenblick nur ihr Sony Ericson Ray zum surfen ect nutzt.


Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte würde ich ständig Berichte von günstigen Geräten Posten. Ich kann ja verstehen FAD hier im extreme forum nur highend aber die Mittelklasse kommt oft zu kurz.

Nur mal als bsp das Sony xperia m was ich für meine Frau gekauft hatte, genial sehr schnell, gute Bedienung, flüssig unsw.
Klar display ist kein Hammer und GPS ist schwach...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja aber so Chinadinger kann ich dir nicht guten gewissens empfehlen.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ja aber so Chinadinger kann ich dir nicht guten gewissens empfehlen.



Es wird doch was geben für 250 oder ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Oktober 2013)

Pff, ist doch alles das gleiche. 
Nur der Name ändert sich, kommt alles aus der gleichen Fabrik.

Bei noname kannst du dich halt nicht aufgrund des Namens auf gute Qualität verlassen, aber dafür gibts ja das Internet. Da soll es jede menge Tests und Userreviews geben. Hab ich so gehört...


----------



## Scroll (7. Oktober 2013)

Naja, einen vorschlag haste ja mitm asus nemo pad bekommen  kostet halt auch 249€, keine ahnung welche anderen hersteller noch gut sind in diesem bereich


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Pff, ist doch alles das gleiche.
> Nur der Name ändert sich, kommt alles aus der gleichen Fabrik.
> 
> Bei noname kannst du dich halt nicht aufgrund des Namens auf gute Qualität verlassen, aber dafür gibts ja das Internet. Da soll es jede menge Tests und Userreviews geben. Hab ich so gehört...


 
HAHAHAHAHA. Ernsthaft? Hast du mal eines der China Tabs in der Hand gehabt? Das ist ein Himmelweiter unterschied. 

Kauf *niemals* ChinaTabs / Phones.

Die sind sowas von schlecht, das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen, da kannst du nichtmal Google ohne das du 2 Minuten warten musst im Browser öffnen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2013)

Dont feed the Troll.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHA. Ernsthaft? Hast du mal eines der China Tabs in der Hand gehabt? Das ist ein Himmelweiter unterschied.
> 
> Kauf *niemals* ChinaTabs / Phones.
> 
> Die sind sowas von schlecht, das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen, da kannst du nichtmal Google ohne das du 2 Minuten warten musst im Browser öffnen.


 Was ist denn deine definition von China-Tab?
Wenn du damit das billigste vom billigsten für unter *100 *Euro meinst, klar.

*Ich* verstehe unter einem China tab eigentlich alles, was aus fernost kommt. Das sind aber beinahe alle Geräte, deshalb grenze ich die Geräte von bekannten Herstellern die irgendwie auch so ein Gute-Marke-Image haben wie z.B. Samsung, Sony, Apple, HTC,... ab.
Für* 250 *Euro gibt es bestimmt ein brauchbares Gerät, auf dem nicht Samsung, Nexus (Asus/LG) oder Apple steht.
Hier will niemand den schnellsten SOC und wasweißichnochalles. Hier will jemand einfach nur irgendwie auf Facebook rumgurken. Und das ist für 250 Euro bestimmt drin.

Ach ja, ich sehe mein Acer Phone als übelstes China Phone an. Billiges plastik, kein premium Image und günstig zu haben.
Das ist mir noch kein einziges mal abgestürtzt. Ich bin damit voll zufrieden. 
Plastik ist griffik, das Ding passt angenehm in meine Hosentasche, mir ist es schnell genug, läuft flüssig und stabil und auch wenns die Treppe runter fällt ist außer ein paar kleinen Kratzern in der Rückseite nichts.

Egal was du unter China Phone verstehst, offensichtlich ist es etwas ganz anderes als ich. :/


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ein ChinaTab / ChinaPhone ist ein Tablet / Telefon von einer NoName Marke und genau diese sind *Ausnahmslos *********. Dann lass ihn ein ChinaTab für 150 - 200 Euro kaufen. Aber geht auf deine Kappe, wenn er dann 200 Euro verschwendet hat weil das ding nichtmal Google öffnen kann.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde mal das asus teil anschauen bin ja nicht der einzige der was zu sagen hat. Ggf lege ich noch was drauf oder es wird doch ein 7/8 Zoll.


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Das Asus Pad ist definitiv für deine Bedürfnisse ausreichend und ein solides Gerät.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Asus Pad ist definitiv für deine Bedürfnisse ausreichend und ein solides Gerät.



Jo das wollte ich hören ich mein meine Schwester nutzt ihre 32er Leitung nur mit dem Handy sie hat zwar ein laptop bei dem ich vista gegen XP getauscht habe aber der ist so alt und langsam das sie damit keinen Spaß hat.
Und so ein tablet kommt mit facebook und inet bestimmt gut klar.

Gibt es den Sony luncher für das Lexus zu laden ? Irgendwie ist das Handy sehr langweilig aufgemacht


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Lad dir halt mal ActionLauncher, Nova Launcher, Apex etc


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, ein ChinaTab / ChinaPhone ist ein Tablet / Telefon von einer NoName Marke und genau diese sind *Ausnahmslos *********. Dann lass ihn ein ChinaTab für 150 - 200 Euro kaufen. Aber geht auf deine Kappe, wenn er dann 200 Euro verschwendet hat weil das ding nichtmal Google öffnen kann.


Meinst du echt, die 50 Euro von irgendeinem 250 Euro Tab zu einem 300 Euro Tab von Samsung machen so viel aus?

Kenn mich bei tablets nicht so aus, aber ich kann mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Es gibt bestimmt auch von einer kleinen Marke brauchbare Geräte. 
Ich kann mir ebenfalls nicht vorstellen, das es *garkeine* Geräte ausser denen von Samsung, Sony, htc, Spple und den nexus gibt, die brauchbar sind. Denn das sind für mich schon alle Marken, die mir spontan einfallen und welche nicht nur china phones bauen. Die billigen Geräte von Samsung und co halte ich auch schon für China dinger. Nur das Samsung statt Huawei oder so drauf steht und das deswegen gleich ein paar euro mehr kostet.

Im Zweifelsfall aber auf Leandros hören, auch wenn ich anderer Meinung bin.



EDIT:
Irgendwas blind kaufen muss ja nicht sein, dazu gibts ja Testberichte. Und dank Fernabsatzgesetz kann man evtl. Fehlkäufe ruck zuck wieder zurückgeben.
Ich würd nicht einfach das Premium Gerät kaufen auch wenn ich es garnicht benötige, nur um die Gefahr das meine Anforderungen vom gerät nicht ganz erfüllt werden zu minimieren.


----------



## Gast12308 (7. Oktober 2013)

Würdet ihr eher zum Xperia Z1, dem S4 oder dem iPhone 5s greifen? Bin zwar irgendwie mehr von den ganzen Musiktiteln und All Access im Playstore/von Google angetan, Apps am iPhone sind aber zweifelsohne hochwertiger. Dafür sind die die Androiden technisch weit voraus (bis auf Kamera, teilweise Verarbeitung und OS-bedingt wegen Stabilität und Komfort und so). Was also meint ihr?

EDIT: Oder gar zum Nexus 5?


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Huawei ist kein ChinaTab. Acer auch nicht. Ich rede von NoName Marken, wie Ainol oder Cube.

Aber glaub es weiter.




> Apps am iPhone sind aber zweifelsohne hochwertiger



Nein, das ist ein Gerücht. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Oktober 2013)

Für mich sind Geräte von Acer oder Huawei oder so schon China Phones/Tabs.
Haben kein Premium Image und stellen halt Geräte wie viele andere her. Nix wirklich neues/innovatives/herausragendes/besonders edles usw. dabei. Einfach irgendwelche Geräte, welche deswegen aber nicht schlecht sind.

Ich sag ja, ich glaub wir ham da verschiedene Ansichten.
Für mich ist ein China Tab kein billigteil, sondern einfach irgendein durchschnittliches allerweltsgerät aus Fernost.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2013)

Und trotzdem steckt euch mein Oppo alle in die Tasche !


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Oppo ist kein china phone nach der normalen definition.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2013)

Darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Huawei macht ja auch anständige Handys. Nur wie du schon sagtest, so eBay "preiskracher" sind ein Fall von Insta-Mülltonne.

Und etwas diskriminierend das man Korea, China, Japan und Co unter dem begriff "China-Phone" versammelt.


----------



## JPW (7. Oktober 2013)

Was steht denn auf eurem Nexus oder Huawei drauf? 
Made in Germany? 

Klar totaler billig Schrott sollte man nicht kaufen. Aber mal ehrlich: Da hat der Produktions Standort doch nichts mit zu tun...
Dasselbe bei Netzteilen: Wenn man hier ins Forum schaut könnte man denken das BQ in Deutschland produziert.


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

Ihr wisst scheinbar einfach nicht was ein chinatab ist ...


----------



## JPW (8. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ihr wisst scheinbar einfach nicht was ein chinatab ist ...


 
Das kann vieles sein.
Wenn du die Definition: Chinatab = In China produziertes Tablet
Benutzt dann sind das nämlich so ziemlich alle Tablets die es gibt. 

Chinatablet ist doch kein gängiger Begriff der klar abgegrenzt ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Oktober 2013)

Naja eig schon. Nämlich so wie Lea und ich es beschrieben haben. 

P.S: ich krieg den anhang nicht mehr raus xD


----------



## Leandros (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Anhang ist Super! 



> Chinatablet ist doch kein gängiger Begriff der klar abgegrenzt ist.



Doch, eigentlich schon.


----------



## JPW (8. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Der Anhang ist Super!
> 
> Doch, eigentlich schon.


 
Wenn du das sagst... 
Finde jetzt ein bisschen unnötig darüber zu diskutieren. 

Huawei ist gut, noname ebay ist Mist.
Da stimme ich komplett zu. Wollte nur Missverständnisse ausräumen, das die anderen nicht aus China kommen.


----------



## Leandros (9. Oktober 2013)

Gibt jetzt eine Free Version im Play Store und Tapatalk HD heißt jetzt Tapatalk Pro. Ist also nun genau so wie auf iOS. Macht auch mehr Sinn, wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Oktober 2013)

Was kann die Free Version denn nicht? 
Auf den Screenshots sah es ziemlich gleich aus, wobei ich auch annehme dass die Änderungen im Detail liegen.


----------



## JackOnell (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde jetzt diese tablet nehmen.

http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/I....-Bluetooth,48352,252064,959193.html?langId=-3

Laut Amazon führt der Kunde die Endkontrolle durch.....wenn dann aber alles passt ist es wohl ein gutes gerät was mit einem echten Chinatab für 112 Euro nicht zu Vergleich ist


----------



## Leandros (9. Oktober 2013)

Das ist genau eines dieser "Chinatabs".


----------



## JackOnell (9. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das ist genau eines dieser "Chinatabs".



Nur 100 Euro teurer


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Oktober 2013)

Gütiger Himmel, dann lieber gleich ein N7 2013...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Nur 100 Euro teurer


 
Umso schlimmer, wenn du für den gleichen Müll 100€ mehr zahlst.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gibt jetzt eine Free Version im Play Store und Tapatalk HD heißt jetzt Tapatalk Pro. Ist also nun genau so wie auf iOS. Macht auch mehr Sinn, wenn ihr mich fragt.


 
Ist das zeitlich begrenzt oder fehlen da nur ein paar Funktionen?

Probier ich gleich mal aus, auch wenn ich die PCGH App nicht so schlecht finde, wie manche tun.


----------



## JackOnell (9. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Umso schlimmer, wenn du für den gleichen Müll 100€ mehr zahlst.



Ach woher


----------



## septix (10. Oktober 2013)

Ist es beim Android Kalender irgendwie möglich bei wiederkehrenden Terminen eine Auszeit mit rein zu setzen? Quasi eine Aktion soll wöchentlich Bis Februar geschehen, außer in den Weihnachtsferien. 
Hab auf Anhieb nichts dergleichen im Kalender gesehen.


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt keinen Android Kalendar. 
Das ist einfach nur eine App für den Google Calendar. Du kannst das nicht direkt so erstellen, allerdings kannst du ein wiederholenden Termin erstellen und kannst die Termine in dem Zeitraum löschen, in dem du sie nicht haben möchtest. Könnte sein das du es über das web interface machen musst, dort kannst du nämlich auswählen ob er nur das aktuelle oder alle wiederholenden events löschen soll.


----------



## Klartext (10. Oktober 2013)

Im Web Interface kann man allgemein deutlich mehr Optionen wählen, was die Termin Einstellungen angeht


----------



## blauebanane (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe android freunde, ich benötige eure hilfe.
und zwar bin ich der typ aus diesem thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...gation/290651-huawei-honor-neu-aufsetzen.html

habe gerade versucht die miniz 4.2.1 version zu flashen, jetzt bleibt er die ganze zeit in der bootsequenz hängen (cyanogenmod schriftzug, außenrum diese kreisbewegungen)
muss ich jetzt mit einer anderen version neu flashen?

grüße


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. Oktober 2013)

Schonmal die Dateien neu runtergeladen und mit denen neu geflasht? Könnte eine Datei beschädigt sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Oktober 2013)

Handy gewiped?


----------



## blauebanane (10. Oktober 2013)

ja vorher mit cwm data wipe gemacht. reicht doch oder?

edit: welche version könnte man sonst nutzen?

zwedit: komme jetzt weiter als vorher. nach PIN-Eingabe kamen einige popups mit chinesischen zeichen die man alle wegdrücken konnte. dann kurz eine meldung mit gapps und fehler oder so, die von selbst wieder verschwand und dann eine meldung "einrichtungsassistent wurde beendet." man kann ok drücken aber sie erscheint immer wieder.


----------



## septix (10. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Android Kalendar.
> Das ist einfach nur eine App für den Google Calendar. Du kannst das nicht direkt so erstellen, allerdings kannst du ein wiederholenden Termin erstellen und kannst die Termine in dem Zeitraum löschen, in dem du sie nicht haben möchtest. Könnte sein das du es über das web interface machen musst, dort kannst du nämlich auswählen ob er nur das aktuelle oder alle wiederholenden events löschen soll.


 


Klartext schrieb:


> Im Web Interface kann man allgemein deutlich mehr Optionen wählen, was die Termin Einstellungen angeht


 
Haha ja ich weiß das es der Google Kalender ist, hätte aber nicht gedacht das man über das webinterface mehr Möglichkeiten hat, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2013)

bluebanana GApps geflasht?


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Oktober 2013)

@ Blauebanane:

das problem hatte ich letztes wochenende auch 

an ende hats bei mir gereicht einfach die kompletten GApps neu zu installieren.
Goo.im Downloads - Browsing gapps in der oberen tabelle deine passende Android version aussuchen, downloaden, per usb aufs handy laden und im recovery flashen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Oktober 2013)

Oder du nimmst ne gescheite Rom, wie zB Slim.
Natürlich nur wenn es die auch für dein gerät gibt.


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2013)

Mal geguckt welches Handy er hat? 
Slim gibt es dafür nicht. Außerdem ist für den normal Nutzer CM völlig ausreichend.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mal geguckt welches Handy er hat?
> Slim gibt es dafür nicht. Außerdem ist für den normal Nutzer CM völlig ausreichend.


 
Mein edit kam zu spät. :sly:


----------



## blauebanane (11. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> bluebanana GApps geflasht?



ja hab erst die rom geflasht, dann die gapps und dann mit cwm gerebooted. war das richtig?

was mich wundert, ist dass bei dem tut auf teamandroid erstmal zu einer chinesischen seite gelinkt wird, und dass dann nicht CM sondern miniz verlinkt ist (oder ist das das gleiche?) und außerdem nicht android 4.1.2, wie angegeben, sondern zu 4.2.1.
ist bei anderen tutorials zu meinem handy genauso.

edit: auf der seite für die gapps gibts außerdem keine gapps für 4.2.1 sondern nur für 4.2.2. oder tuts die genauso?


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2013)

blauebanane schrieb:


> ja hab erst die rom geflasht, dann die gapps und dann mit cwm gerebooted. war das richtig?


 
Ja, ist richtig. MD5 geprüft? Andere Nightly mal geflasht? Nicht jede Nightly ist funktionstüchtig.


----------



## blauebanane (11. Oktober 2013)

ne hab bis jetzt nur diese miniz version geflasht. alle tutorials linken da ja irgendwie hin, warum auch immer. beachte auch mein edit im vorigen post 
womit prüfe ich md5? cwm?


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2013)

MD5 prüfen musst du Googlen. Ich erkläre nicht alles.


----------



## blauebanane (11. Oktober 2013)

hat sich erledigt. mit den gapps für 4.2.2 läufts bis jetzt. nur die huawei "alles sichern" app läuft nicht 

ist jetzt übrigens nicht CM, sondern shendu. oder baut letzteres auf cm auf?


----------



## blauebanane (11. Oktober 2013)

wenn ich die allbackup.apk installieren will, sagt er mir entweder dass die installation fehlgeschlagen ist oder dass diese version des telefons nicht unterstützt wird. gibt es sonst noch eine möglichkeit die kontakte wiederherzustellen? mehr brauch ich eigentlich garnicht, also keine apps, sms etc.

die kontakte liegen mir nur in .db format vor. habe leider keine sicherung auf sim karte oder über gmail gemacht -.-


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. Oktober 2013)

shendu os basiert auf cm


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es einen Trick wie ich Whatsapp durch nen Proxy geprügelt bekomme? An der Uni funktioniert bei mir alles ausser Whatsappp


----------



## keinnick (12. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Trick wie ich Whatsapp durch nen Proxy geprügelt bekomme? An der Uni funktioniert bei mir alles ausser Whatsappp


 
Soweit ich weiß nicht. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind ja eher gering. Aber weicht das Ding bei Dir nicht automatisch auf das Mobilfunknetz aus?


----------



## Timsu (12. Oktober 2013)

Proxy ist eigentlich nur Port 80 (http). Du benötigst ein systemweites VPN.


----------



## Leandros (12. Oktober 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Proxy ist eigentlich nur Port 80 (http). Du benötigst ein systemweites VPN.


 
This! Einfach einen VPN Server mieten / kaufen und gut ist. Kann dir z.B Hide.io empfehlen.


----------



## Timsu (12. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, kann man auch selber hosten.


----------



## Leandros (12. Oktober 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, kann man auch selber hosten.



Natürlich, sollte auch kein Problem darstellen. Mach ich z.B mit meiner Serverfarm  Zu irgendwas müssen ja zwei Server mit i7-4770 und 32 GiB RAM gut sein.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nicht. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind ja eher gering. Aber weicht das Ding bei Dir nicht automatisch auf das Mobilfunknetz aus?


Irgendwie nicht. Email funktioniert aber z.B. auch und das ist kein Port 80. Allerdings hab ich jetzt nicht kontrolliert über welches Netz die abgeholt werden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Oktober 2013)

Normalerweise müsstest du doch mobiles Internet empfangen können, außer das Signal wird iwie blockiert...? 
Kann man ein Signal so beeinflussen, dass gewisse Apps nicht mehr senden? 
Das kann ich mir in ner Uni iwie nicht vorstellen....


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Oktober 2013)

Wie sicher ist eigentlich der Face Unlock?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde ihm nicht trauen. Muss nur jemand n Familienfoto von dir vor's Gerät halten, schon isses entsperrt.


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das Familienfoto Blinken blinzeln kann, dann stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Oktober 2013)

Dachte ich mir 
Ist bei uns gerade total in den zu benutzen 
Ich traue dem aber nicht so. 
Geht aber sehr erstaunlich schnell


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiss nicht ob du meinen Post richtig Verstanden hast, aber du kannst bei Face Unlock aktivieren, das man Blinzeln muss um das Gerät zu entsperren.
Sofern du also nicht grade zufällig ein Video von dem Opfer hast, wo er grade in die Kamera schaut und blinzelt, wird es schwierig es mit einem Foto zu Entsperren (abgesehen du heißt Harry Potter und wohnst in Hogwarts wo sich alle Portraits bewegen und Leben).


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja, hab da etwas falsch verstanden 
Ich glaube ich probiere den die Tage mal aus, ob das auch wirklich so klappt. 
Vielleicht finde ich ja meinen digitalen Zwilling


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt, dass man wie ein gestörter blinzeln muss und noch paar mal sein Gesicht hinzufügt, läuft FaceUnlock eig ganz rund.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Oktober 2013)

Wut? Seit wann muss man denn blinzeln, um mit FaceLock zu entsperren?


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Schon seit immer.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2013)

Damit macht man sich auch immer zu Affen. Deswegen lieber weiterhin Passcode. (mit mehr als 4 Stellen bitte ...)


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Wofür zur Hölle überhaupt das Telefon "locken"? Gib mir zwei Minuten und ich hab deine Daten, ob nun mit einem dämlichen Passwort versehen oder nicht.


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wofür zur Hölle überhaupt das Telefon "locken"? Gib mir zwei Minuten und ich hab deine Daten, ob nun mit einem dämlichen Passwort versehen oder nicht.


 
Freundin, Frau, Hund?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja, aber muss ja nicht jeder Spast der mein Handy in die Griffel bekommt irgwas damit machen? 

EDIT:

2late


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wofür zur Hölle überhaupt das Telefon "locken"? Gib mir zwei Minuten und ich hab deine Daten, ob nun mit einem dämlichen Passwort versehen oder nicht.


 
Das kann aber nur die Minderheit  
Ich schwöre Bis jetzt auf das Muster, aber 4x4 und unsichtbar. 
Mal sehen wie das mit dem Face Unlock klappt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch keine Sperre drin. Wozu auch. 
Hab das Smartphone zum Benutzen und dabei halte ich es in der Hand. Benutze ich es nicht, steck ich es in die Tasche. Wer seines zum "herzeigen" auf dem Tisch rumliegen lässt ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Hab aktuell auch nur eine Sperre drin, weil TouchID so schnell und unkompliziert ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte bis gestern ne Sperre drin aber auch nur, dass meine Hirn amputieren Freunde keine ******* bauen oder, dass meine Freundin nicht rein schaut. Das Problem mit der Freundin hab ich im Moment aber eh nicht


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Freundin, Frau, Hund, *Hosentasche*?


 
Ist mir schon ein paar mal passiert, dass ich das Handy in der Po-Tasche hatte und beim Niedersitzen hab ich dabei Leute angerufen und sogar im Web gesurft...


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ja, aber muss ja nicht jeder Spast der mein Handy in die Griffel bekommt irgwas damit machen?



Mein Handy bekommt niemand in die "Griffel".
Was macht ihr damit, das die jeder in die Hände bekommt?


----------



## kaepernickus (15. Oktober 2013)

Also Freundin + Familie können mein Handy jederzeit durchstöbern, liegt ja zu Hause rum (schei** baut da sowie keiner) und im engerer Freundeskreis reich ich es mal mal rüber, wenn jemand was nachschauen oder YTen möchte.

Habe nichts drauf, das illegal, geheim oder mir peinlich wäre.


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja, rüberreichen ist klar. Aber wie kommen die an sein Handy wenn es gesperrt ist und er nicht möchte das sie es benutzen können? Muss ja dann ohne seine Zustimmung sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mein Handy bekommt niemand in die "Griffel".
> Was macht ihr damit, das die jeder in die Hände bekommt?


 
WG und so? Da lass ich das Handy mal am Küchentisch liegen um eine zu rauchen oder so. 

Noch hab ich kein Klettband an Handy und Hose ...


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Armer Student.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Armer Student.


 
5€ fürn Meter Klett. ^^


----------



## Leandros (15. Oktober 2013)

Würde ich gar nicht mit Zurechtkommen. Bin grade am Aufräumen und merke das ich einen ganzen Raum voller Hardware habe


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir doch auch so 

Aber was soll man machen:

DCVDNS - Kein Gee [D.W.I.S 20.09.2013] - YouTube


----------



## septix (16. Oktober 2013)

Benutzt jemand von euch eigentlich für sein Gerät wofür Android 4.3 noch nicht offiziell raus ist eine 4.3(.1) rom?


----------



## Jahai (16. Oktober 2013)

septix schrieb:


> Benutzt jemand von euch eigentlich für sein Gerät wofür Android 4.3 noch nicht offiziell raus ist eine 4.3(.1) rom?


 
Ja ich, aktuell auf einem S2. Konnte bisher performancemäßig aber noch keinen Unterschied zu 4.2.2 feststellen.


----------



## septix (16. Oktober 2013)

Hast du Probleme mit sich schließenden Apps aufgrund der Speicherverwaltung von 4.3?


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Oktober 2013)

septix schrieb:


> Benutzt jemand von euch eigentlich für sein Gerät wofür Android 4.3 noch nicht offiziell raus ist eine 4.3(.1) rom?


 
Ich benutze 4.3 auf meinem S3 (per CM).
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du das so meinst.
Mit schließenden Apps habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab auch CM auf meinem Evo 3D (offiziell nur 4.1)...
Ist ganz nett


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Oktober 2013)

Aokp aufm Find5 4.3.

Tatsächlich habe ich je nach build mal mehr mal weniger FCs.


----------



## Leandros (16. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie hat mein Beitrag bei Google+ ein wenig Aufregen erregt 

Aviate Launcher verrät Apps und Wohnort seiner Nutzer

Geht grade überall durch die Presse.


----------



## septix (16. Oktober 2013)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist das Google-Chrome Beta irgendwie Teilweise nach rom-flash mit full wipe anders aussieht, bei erneutem rom-flash sieht es dann wieder aus wie vorher. Als ob manchmal die neuste Version nicht installiert wird oder so...

Momentan benutze ich ProBam rom, war lange Zeit zufrieden aber mittlerweile habe ich viele Probleme, ich glaube vorallem liegt aber viel an der Speicherverwaltung von 4.3 da hier bei einigen ja auch Probleme mit Keyboard FCs und schliessenden apps auftauchen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Oktober 2013)

zum Glück ist Key Lime Pie nicht mehr lang hin.


----------



## septix (16. Oktober 2013)

Fürs S3 ist es auf Dezember verschoben worden richtig?

Von dem Launcher hab ich noch garnichts mitbekommn, direkt mal Invite Code beantragt mal gucken ob ich reinkomme.
Interessiert mich ja schon ob der so funktioniert wie in dem Video.


----------



## Leandros (16. Oktober 2013)

KLP kommt zu 100% am 28. Oktober. In dem android.com/kitkat sourcecode war ein Countdown versteckt, dessen Enddatum der 28. war.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin habe S3 und möchte demnächst das N5 kaufen, wenns released wird.

Bin ein großer Freund von Synchronisierung (Kalender, Aufgaben, Notizen). Mache dies mit den (ich glaube es sind Samsung "Apps") S-Planner und Myphoneexplorer. 
Funktioniert einwandfrei und bedeckt alle meine Bedürfnisse diesbezüglich.

Wie sieht das ganze aus, wenn ich zum N5 wechsle? Sagt mir bitte nicht ich muss das über Google synchronisieren... denn meinen Kalender sollen die nicht auch noch kriegen 

MfG


----------



## Leandros (16. Oktober 2013)

Worüber syncst du denn? Also welchen Dienst?


----------



## Re4dt (16. Oktober 2013)

Leute mal ne frage, 
Nach nun zwei Monaten Nutzung meines Note 8, finde ich diese Samsung Oberfläche total zum Kotzen.  
Ein Kumpel hat irgendwas von Cyangenmod(?) auf seinem Galaxy 2,  fand die Oberfläche davon irgendwie besser, kann ich das irgendwie auf mein Note 8 aufspielen? 
Oder habt ihr bessere Tipps? 

Es sei gesagt ich hab Null Ahnung von Android xD


----------



## WestEnd (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich werfe mich mal hier in die Runde mit meine HTC One X+ @ InsertCoin Evolution ONE X+ 5.0-6.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (16. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Worüber syncst du denn? Also welchen Dienst?


 
Ich synchronisier über Outlook.


----------



## Leandros (16. Oktober 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat irgendwas von Cyangenmod(?) auf seinem Galaxy 2,  fand die Oberfläche davon irgendwie besser, kann ich das irgendwie auf mein Note 8 aufspielen?


 
CyanogenMod ist eine custom ROM, basierend auf Stock Android (AOSP). 
Sollte es auch für das Note 8 geben.




Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Ich synchronisier über Outlook.


 
Dann brauchst du einfach nur dein Outlook Konto, zu einer X-Beliebigen Kalendar App hinzufügen.




WestEnd schrieb:


> Ich werfe mich mal hier in die Runde mit meine HTC One X+ @ InsertCoin Evolution ONE X+ 5.0-6.


 
Willkommen. Immer schön neue Gesichter zu sehen.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> CyanogenMod ist eine custom ROM, basierend auf Stock Android (AOSP).
> Sollte es auch für das Note 8 geben.



Vielen dank werde ich gleich mal googeln. 
Gibt es eventuell bessere Custom ROMs? 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Leandros (16. Oktober 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Vielen dank werde ich gleich mal googeln.
> Gibt es eventuell bessere Custom ROMs?
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


 
CyanogenMod ist die größte und am besten für dich geeignete Custom ROM.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich synchronisiere aber mit dem Outlook auf dem PC. Nicht mit einem Outlook im Internet


----------



## Leandros (16. Oktober 2013)

Öhhm. Dann schmeiss mal Google an. 

How To: Sync Android With Microsoft Outlook | PCMag.com


----------



## septix (16. Oktober 2013)

Hab Aviate jetzt am laufen, mein erster Eindruck ist positiv, nicht sehr viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Design gefällt mir gut, man kann zwischen Helld und Dunkel wählen. Die "Seitenauswahl" find ich auch gelungen, mal gucken was die Tage so passiert wenn ich an verschiedenen Orten war etc.


----------



## Leandros (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab Aviate schon seit zwei Monaten


----------



## septix (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde es jetzt nichtmal kennen wenn du vorhin den Link nicht geposted hättest  Danke


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Oktober 2013)

ich auch nicht. sieht aber völlig unnütze aus xD

EDIT: WARUM IST LEA GESPERRT?


----------



## JackOnell (17. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute
Hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Sony Experia...
also wenn ich das Haus verlasse und irgendwann wieder komme verbindet das Handy sich nicht automatisch mit dem Wlan.
Zu lesen ist immer DLINK ist nicht in reichweite.
Das manuelle Scanen bringt auch nichts bzw Wlan an und ausschalten nur nach einem Neustart verbindet sich das Handy wieder mit dem
Wlan.
Android 4.1.2 ist drauf 
Hat da jemand eine Idee


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde das WLAN so oder so ausmachen, verbraucht doch viel zu viel Akku


----------



## JackOnell (17. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich würde das WLAN so oder so ausmachen, verbraucht doch viel zu viel Akku



Das könnte ich auch mal testen


----------



## ushnok (17. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich würde das WLAN so oder so ausmachen, verbraucht doch viel zu viel Akku


 
Also wenn eines wenig Akku frisst, dann ist es WiFi 
Trotzdem hast du recht, wenn man es nicht braucht, ist ausmachen immer eine gute Variante um noch etwas Akku zu Sparen.




BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> EDIT: WARUM IST LEA GESPERRT?


 
Würde ich auch gerne Wissen


----------



## JackOnell (17. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Also wenn eines wenig Akku frisst, dann ist es WiFi
> Trotzdem hast du recht, wenn man es nicht braucht, ist ausmachen immer eine gute Variante um noch etwas Akku zu Sparen.
> 
> Würde ich auch gerne Wissen



Das hilft mir nur nicht denn wenn ich das WLAN ausmach muss ich es gleich mehrmals an und aus schalten bzw das Telefon neu starten.....
Im übrigen mache ich mein WLAN auch nie aus denn der Akku ist mir latte...


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> [...] EDIT: WARUM IST LEA GESPERRT?


 Könnte was mit dem Streit in diesem Thread zu tun haben. 

Vllt. hat er andere einmal zu oft seine Meinung als Fakt und infolge dessen alle anderen als blöd dargestellt und ist zu persönlichen Angriffen übergegangen?
Ich finde er diskutiert teilweise doch ziemlich aggressiv und beleidigend.

Ist vermutlich aber nur ne kurze Auszeit.


----------



## ushnok (17. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Das hilft mir nur nicht denn wenn ich das WLAN ausmach muss ich es gleich mehrmals an und aus schalten bzw das Telefon neu starten.....


 
Das sollte irgendwie nicht so sein ...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Oktober 2013)

@jack ist das ne custom Rom ?


----------



## JackOnell (17. Oktober 2013)

Ne alles stock...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Oktober 2013)

hmmm. schon mal factory reset durchgeführt?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir wer Sagen woher ich ne Stock Rom herbekomme? Für das HTC One M7  echt mies.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Oktober 2013)

AndroidRUU | The #1 source for Android RUU files
[COLLECTION] HTC M7 RUU, OTA, and Stock Nandroid Downloads - xda-developers


----------



## Klartext (19. Oktober 2013)

Chromecast ist ein tolles Spielzeug


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Braucht aber noch etwas Entwicklung, das Mirroring muss Problemlos funktionieren. Es muss Device Mirroring hinzugefügt werden und eine API, das jedes (!) Android Device Musik / Medien streamen kann. Am besten direkt im OS drin, oder per Play Services.

Dann ist es Konkurrenzfähig zu AppleTVs bzw Apples AirPlay.
Allerdings wären ca. alle bis auf das Desktop Mirroring mit dem einfachen Öffnen der API getan, da Koush bereits das meiste davon in CM implementiert hat.


----------



## WestEnd (19. Oktober 2013)

Kennst das jemand das man ständig die PIN neu eingeben muss?
Bei meinem HTC One X+ wird das schon fast alltag, dass ich ca. 10-15 mal die PIN neu eingeben muss.
Meint ihr das liegt nur an der SIM oder ist das Telefon defekt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Oktober 2013)

WestEnd schrieb:


> Kennst das jemand das man ständig die PIN neu eingeben muss?
> Bei meinem HTC One X+ wird das schon fast alltag, dass ich ca. 10-15 mal die PIN neu eingeben muss.
> Meint ihr das liegt nur an der SIM oder ist das Telefon defekt?


 Schalt die SIM PIN doch einfach aus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Oktober 2013)

schon Software seitige Fehler durch factory reset ausgeschlossen?


----------



## WestEnd (19. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> schon Software seitige Fehler durch factory reset ausgeschlossen?


Passiert mir sowohl mit ner Stock-ROM als auch mit ner Custom-ROM.
Hab soweit alles ausprobiert.
Es ist teils auch so, dass man Handy spontan rebootet ohne das ich was mache.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Oktober 2013)

hmm dann wirst wohl rma machen müssen. oder erst mal andere sim testen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand schon mit Team viewer Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Diavel (19. Oktober 2013)

Jo, klappt soweit ganz gut. Gibt seit neuestem auch ne offizielle Microsoft Remote App.


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

WestEnd schrieb:


> Es ist teils auch so, dass man Handy spontan rebootet ohne das ich was mache.


 
Klingt nach defektem Modem.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Oktober 2013)

das wär auch ne Möglichkeit. aber er müsste doch je nach androidversion der CRom ein neues geflashed haben?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Jo, klappt soweit ganz gut. Gibt seit neuestem auch ne offizielle Microsoft Remote App.


 
Und welche klappt besser? 
Kann man damit zum Beispiel auch in den Browser gehen und dann von dort Sachen runterladen egal wo ich bin? Das ist einer der Sachen wofür ichs brauche  Und runter fahren sollte auch gehen


----------



## Diavel (19. Oktober 2013)

Runterfahren geht nur bei Teamviewer.

Der Rest problemlos bei beiden. Die Microsoft App läuft etwas flüssiger/stabiler, bei Teamviewer kann man dafür mit Multitouch stufenlos zoomen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2013)

Dann wirds wohl teamviewer werden. Läuft das denn nicht flüssig? Und reicht die Free Version?


----------



## Diavel (19. Oktober 2013)

Free Version läuft vollkommen. Die Windows App kostet auch nix. Teste einfach beides.

Edit: Teamviewer hat den ganz großen Vorteil das man nicht im gleichen Netzwerk sein muss.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2013)

Also es muss auch über Mobilfunk funktionieren. Wenn das die Microsoft app nicht kann ist sie schon raus 
Ich teste mal teamviewer


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mit Team viewer Erfahrungen gemacht?


 
Ja klar, benutze ich meistens wenn ich schomal was voreinstellen will bevor ich zu hause ankomme. Funktioniert bei mir ganz gut. Ich fernsteuere es per Smartphone.


----------



## Scroll (19. Oktober 2013)

Jop, kann ich nur bestätigen, bei mir genauso, nutze diese auch sehr oft und bisher noch nie probleme und mehrere bildschirme werden auch unterstützt von der app genauso auch das herunterfahren unter win8 funzt z.B. problemlos


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2013)

Dann probier ich das mal 
Für mich sind so Sachen wie Google Chrome wichtig.... 
Wie lang soll denn der Pin ungefähr sein?


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr WoL oder ist der Rechner einfach dauerhaft bei euch an?


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dann probier ich das mal
> Für mich sind so Sachen wie Google Chrome wichtig....
> Wie lang soll denn der Pin ungefähr sein?


 
4 Ziffern idR.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2013)

Ist das die maximale Länge ? Sollte die kompliziert sein?


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin nicht sicher um welche Pin es geht, aber wenn es darum geht Mobil auf deinen Rechner zuzugreifen, rate ich dir *um himmels willen nutz keine 4-Stellige numerische PIN!*


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich mein die Pin die man bei teamviewer eingeben oder einrichten muss. 
Was denn dann für eine?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

Kannst du selber festlegen glaube ich.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

Das heißt ein mischmasch aus Buchstaben und Zahlen? Also keine Wörter sondern so unberechenbar?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

definitiv.

Sonderzeichen sind auch gut.


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Naja, es geht darum *deinen* PC von *außen* zu steuern. Da sollte man schon ein sicheres Kennwort wählen!


----------



## JackOnell (20. Oktober 2013)

WestEnd schrieb:


> Kennst das jemand das man ständig die PIN neu eingeben muss?
> Bei meinem HTC One X+ wird das schon fast alltag, dass ich ca. 10-15 mal die PIN neu eingeben muss.
> Meint ihr das liegt nur an der SIM oder ist das Telefon defekt?



Wie alt ist deine sim Karte ?
Je nach alter der sim Karten arbeiten die mit verschiedenen Spannungen und evtl wird die vom Telefon bereitgestellte Spannung zu knapp sein für die alte Karte..... Wenn sie älter ist. Bei mir kommt noch hinzu das keine verrostet ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ist das die maximale Länge ? Sollte die kompliziert sein?


 
Ja also, ich habe derzeit nur 4. Reicht aber.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich den Ordner 0 löschen? 
Da ist ja quasi nur das alte System.


----------



## septix (20. Oktober 2013)

Wenn da keine Daten mehr drin sind die du gesichert haben möchtest kannse den löschen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr euch denn ein teamviewer konto erstellt?
Meine Pin ist jetzt 6stellig und nicht allzu leicht berechenbar...


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ne ich habe mir kein Konto erstellt.


----------



## godfather22 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi
Ich hab vor mir so gegen Weihnachten ein Tablet zuzulegen und da ich mit Apple immer unzufriedener werde möchte ich mir ein Android-Gerät zulegen. Ich hab gerade das Nexus 7 (2013) im Blick einfach wegen der handlichen Größe dem häufig gelobtem Display und dem kleinen Preis 
Was haltet ihr von dem Gerät?


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Das Nexus 7 ist super. Gibt es nichts gegen auszusetzen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

Das Teil ist genial, ich würde es jedem empfehlen 
der Display ist einfach nur göttlich und schnell ist es auch und das zu dem Preis


----------



## JackOnell (20. Oktober 2013)

Es ist halt ein sieben Zoll gerät...
Warum so klein ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein sieben Zoll gerät...
> Warum so klein ?


 
Genau das finde ich perfekt.
Es ist recht mobil und trotzdem groß genug, man kann es auch in der Tasche mitnehmen ohne Probleme zu bekommen....
Das ist für mich zum beispiel relativ wichtig.


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein sieben Zoll gerät...
> Warum so klein ?


 
Kannst du ein iPad oder ein anderes 10" Gerät in deine Jacken Tasche packen?


----------



## JackOnell (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Kannst du ein iPad oder ein anderes 10" Gerät in deine Jacken Tasche packen?


Nicht wirklich


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

naja da es Leute schaffen phablets in ihre Hosentaschen zu zwängen gibts sicher auch Leute die ihr ipad sonst wo unterbringen


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich


 
Merkste was? 




BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> naja da es Leute schaffen phablets in ihre Hosentaschen zu zwängen gibts sicher auch Leute die ihr ipad sonst wo unterbringen


 
Ich weiss nicht was du für Hosen trägst (inb4 enge gay jeans flames), aber in jede meiner Hosen past ein Note locker rein. Ist ein Gerücht, das ein Note in keine Hosentasche passt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

ja aber das wars dann. ich hab aber mehr als mein *Handy* dabei, oder?


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Hast du nur eine Hosentasche? Ich denke du Verwechselst was, hinter dem Reisverschluss ist keine Hosentasche.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

ja aber pack mal in die 2te Autoschlüssel, schlüssel, kippen, Feuer, Geldbeutel, etc etc. wird eng.

aber egal. 10 Zoll bekommste sicher nicht rein xD.


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich pack doch keine Schlüssel oder Feuerzeuge mit meinem Handy in eine Hosentasche 
Außerdem hast du ein Find5, das ist so groß wie ein Note 

In meiner Rechten Tasche ist immer nur mein Handy, links halt Portemonnaie, Schlüssel, Autoschlüssel. Rauchen tu ich nicht mehr, aber dafür gibt es halt Jackentaschen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ist auch rechts das Handy und links Schlüssel und Geldbeutel. Aber ein 10 Zoll Teil iwo reinzubekommen wird schwer 
Mein nexus 7 geht in die innentasche. Einer Jacke


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

doch geht schon mit ner Hülle ist das ja kein ding. und mein find is schon noch ne Ecke kleiner als 6,4".


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr eigentlich hüllen für euer Handy?
Ich hab keine und bisher ginge noch, allerdings ist ein riss im akkudeckel und der dämliche plastikrahmen hat auch Risse... 
Ist aber eigentlich noch gut in Form dafür, dass es fast täglich runter fällt


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich hasse Hüllen. Ich kauf mir doch kein schönes Handy und verschandle es dann mit einer Hülle.
Ähhm ... das Handy mag zwar ein 5.7" Display haben, ist aber nahezu genau so groß wie ein Note 1. Das Note III ist nur knapp 3 - 5mm höher dafür aber weniger Breit.

Compare Mobile Phones Side by Side with Actual size



> Aber ein 10 Zoll Teil iwo reinzubekommen wird schwer



In ein, zwei Hosen bekomme ich ganz knapp mein Nexus 7 rein. Allerdings wird dann laufen schwer.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

In meine Hosen geht's nur sehr knapp rein und es wird sehr sehr eng 
Laufen ist nicht mehr 
Aber in die Jackentasche passt es


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab keine Hülle sonder ne Art Socke mit mikrofaser Innenfutter und so Spielereien. So ist wenigstens mein screen sauber.

Jogginghosen. Da passt 7" immer rein.


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Ne, dafür hole ich mein Handy zu oft aus der Tasche, finde es nervig immer aus so einer Socke rauszuholen. Außerdem werden die extrem schnell dreckig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

wie meinste dreckig?


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe keine Socken für mein Handy, aber ein Kollege meinte seine wird schnell dreckig und er muss sie Waschen bzw dann eine neue Kaufen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin grad am tablet. Ich poste nachher mal die die ich hab. Beschichtetes Leinen wird nicht so schnell schmutzig.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir das jemand bestätigen. Das GTA VC auf einem HTC One (M7) Rückelt? Und das sogar bei "Mittel" Settings? Das kann es doch nicht sein, selbst auf meinem Alten S3 lief es besser und deutlich flüssiger auf Maxedout


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

irgwie kernel settings geändert? wenn ja dann teste mal auf performance.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Oktober 2013)

Getestet wurde einmal auf Komplett stock, Kein root nichts. Und jetzt sogar auf 2GHz OC und alles auf Max Performance . Irgendwas ist da doch falsch oder?


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Kann irgendwie nicht sein ... da muss was schief gelaufen sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

Könnte doch aber auch an der Programmierung lieben?
Wenn nur du damit Probleme hast, würde ich es halt noch mal installieren...


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich überlege grade irgendwie zu Congstar zu wechseln ...
Der 3GB Tarif ist ja doch lockend, Telefonieren und SMS Senden tu ich eh nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Ich überlege grade irgendwie zu Congstar zu wechseln ...
> Der 3GB Tarif ist ja doch lockend, Telefonieren und SMS Senden tu ich eh nicht.


 
habe ich mir auch schon gedacht....
dafür muss aber erst der Vodafone Vertrag auslaufen


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

1 Monatige Kündigungsfrist. 
Die haben eine Aktion, Nummer mitnehmen und 25€ Sparen  Vielleicht mach ich das mal die Tage.

Edit: "VoIP, BlackBerry-Nutzung, Peer-to-Peer, Instant Messaging sind nicht Gegenstand des Vertrages." Steht drin, aber steht ja überall drin. 

Es gibt auch einen Bug, das du nicht gedrosselt wirst, also hol ich mir einfach mal den 500 MB Vertrag.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

Bei wem? 
Nummer muss ich garantiert mitnehmen, die ist wichtig


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

bin bei mcsim. auch Vodafone. Die häm ein spitzen Netz!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

ich weiß, dass es gut ist.
Aber halt teuerer als Congstar, und ich brauch auch nur inet, mal telefonieren und kaum sms.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

ja aber ich würde aus Protest niemals zur Telekom wechseln.

EDIT: Meine Hülle/Socke

http://www.yomix.de/uni/71/calla-blau?c=2165


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Könnte doch aber auch an der Programmierung lieben?
> Wenn nur du damit Probleme hast, würde ich es halt noch mal installieren...


 
Darum frag ich auch ob es nur an mir Liegt oder andere es auch haben. Kann doch nicht sein vorher als das HTC STOCK war. bzw neu hatte hab ich GTA Installiert und es ruckelt.


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Bei wem?
> Nummer muss ich garantiert mitnehmen, die ist wichtig


 
Bin aktuell bei DeutschlandSIM.


----------



## godfather22 (20. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Genau das finde ich perfekt. Es ist recht mobil und trotzdem groß genug, man kann es auch in der Tasche mitnehmen ohne Probleme zu bekommen.... Das ist für mich zum beispiel relativ wichtig.


  Deswegen will ich es mir auch holen. Filme gucken oder surfen ist auf dem Handy ja oft schon eine Zumutung und ein 10" Gerät mitzuschleppen ist auch nicht so einfach.   Danke für eure Entscheidungshilfe   Dann wird es das erste mal ein Android-Gerät. Hoffentlich fällt mir die Umgewöhnung einfach. 

Edit: Eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Wenn ich mir das Nexus 7 mit 32gb ohne LTE kaufe hab ich dann nur kein LTE oder generell kein mobiles Internet (ausgenommen Wlan natürlich)?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

Du hast dann generell kein mobiles Internet sondern nur wlan.
Ich hab auch das ohne LTE, ich geh dann immer über den Hotspot meines S3 rein, das habe ich eh immer dabei


----------



## bravo-two-zero (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

hab' von einem Kumpel sein altes HTC Desire geschenkt bekommen und da ist die Cyanogenmod 7.2 drauf.
Läuft soweit auch gut.
Aber wenn ich zu Hause bin, dann bin ich mit dem Handy automatisch mit meinem W-Lan verbunden.
Aber jedesmal, wenn ich Tastensperre reinmache, also oben auf 1x auf den Ausschalter drücke.
Geht auch die W-Lan Verbindung weg. Drück ich oben dann irgendwann wieder rauf um aufs Handy zu gucken,
verbindet das Handy sich wieder und dann kommen nartürlich auch erst die Whatsapp Nachrichten & co.

Jemand 'ne Ahnung, was das sein kann? :x

Gruß


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Oktober 2013)

Keep WiFi on during sleep aktiviert?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Oktober 2013)

Geh in die W-Lan einstellungen und drück die Menütaste irgendwo solltest du dann den stromsparmodi umstellen können auf dauerhaft an.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (20. Oktober 2013)

Gerade in den Wlan Einstellungen geguckt.
Diese Option gibts da nicht. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das mein erstes Smartphone überhaupt ist.


Laut google soll das in Menu - Settings - Wi-Fi - Menu - Advanced - Keep Wi-Fi On During Sleep sein.
Aber bei mir gehts nur bis Drahtlos & Netzwerke.
Da gibts dann WLAN-Einstellungen. Aber da kann ich halt nur WLAN ein/ausschalten und die WLAN-Spots sehen.

Gruß

EDIT: Danke, jetzt hab' ich es gefunden.
Die Menü-Taste fiel mir jetzt das erste mal auf. :>


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Welche Android version? Tippe nicht höher sls 2.3. Da gab es diese Einstellung noch nicht.


----------



## Klartext (20. Oktober 2013)

CM7 ist 2.3.x.. Und dort gab es die Einstellungen auch schon


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Gut, ok. Habe seit über 2 Jahren kein 2.3 mehr genutzt und jeder der noch 2.3 benutzt sollte mal langsam über den Kauf eines neuen Handys nachdenken.


----------



## tehfan16 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ej Leute kurze frage ich habe ein Galaxy S4 und da hab ich das Problem, dass ich beim Hintergrunderstellen 2 Kasten zur Auswahl habe, aber es geht nur der Senkrechte, muss ich das mit einer App machen oder gibt es noch iwelche versteckte Tricks?
Vielen dank Tehfan16


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Was?


----------



## Jahai (20. Oktober 2013)

tehfan16 schrieb:


> Ej Leute kurze frage ich habe ein Galaxy S4 und da hab ich das Problem, dass ich beim Hintergrunderstellen 2 Kasten zur Auswahl habe, aber es geht nur der Senkrechte, muss ich das mit einer App machen oder gibt es noch iwelche versteckte Tricks?
> Vielen dank Tehfan16


 
Glaub der horizontale Kasten ist entweder für ein scrollbares Hintergrundbild oder ein gedrehten Homescreen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Was?


 
Ich versteh auch kein Wort?


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Glaub der horizontale Kasten ist entweder für ein scrollbares Hintergrundbild oder ein gedrehten Homescreen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


 
Ach, jetzt versteh ich was er meint. 
Ja, ist für den gedrehten zustand des Homescreens.


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Sieht bei mir so aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir so aus


 
Dafür gibts ne App, hab ich schon immer, ist ein normales "Android" Problem. Man muss immer Croppen! 

Daher nutze ich "Image 2 Wallpaper", damit kannst du dein Bild ohne zu croppen als Hintergrund benutzen.


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Hö? Was willst du? Ist doch vollkommen Normal so.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Hö? Was willst du? Ist doch vollkommen Normal so.


 
Wenn du nicht weißt was "croppen" bedeutet, brauch ich gar nicht erst anfangen zu erklären.


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Das war keine Frage, das war eine Antwort. Lies halt die Seite vorher.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Oktober 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann mir das jemand bestätigen. Das GTA VC auf einem HTC One (M7) Rückelt? Und das sogar bei "Mittel" Settings? Das kann es doch nicht sein, selbst auf meinem Alten S3 lief es besser und deutlich flüssiger auf Maxedout


Kann doch sein, das S3 hat 720p und dass One FullHD, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Edit: Hat jemand mit einem Nexus 4 schon diesen LTE Hack ausprobiert? (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p1ELarjyPM)


----------



## DrSin (21. Oktober 2013)

US only...


----------



## ushnok (21. Oktober 2013)

Wrong. Canada / T-Mobile (1700 MHz) only.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Oktober 2013)

schade :/


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Oktober 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann mir das jemand bestätigen. Das GTA VC auf einem HTC One (M7) Rückelt? Und das sogar bei "Mittel" Settings? Das kann es doch nicht sein, selbst auf meinem Alten S3 lief es besser und deutlich flüssiger auf Maxedout



Jep, kann ich. Aber es liegt definitiv nicht an der Leistung des Ones. Hab die GPU von 400 auf 585 MHz hochgezogen und es hat sich praktisch nichts geändert. Übrigens macht es auch keinen Unterschied, ob du den Auflösungs-Balken nach links oder rechts knallst. Wird also wohl softwaretechnische Gründe haben.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Oktober 2013)

Kann es sein das das nexus 4 nicht gerade die besten Fotos machst ?


----------



## ushnok (21. Oktober 2013)

Uii ... darf ich wieder meine SlowPoke Fotos rausholen? 

PS: Ja, die Kamera ist ********.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Uii ... darf ich wieder meine SlowPoke Fotos rausholen?
> 
> PS: Ja, die Kamera ist ********.



Ich dachte schon ich wäre zu blöd für mit dem ding zu knipsen..... ständig unscharf auch bei Sonnenschein 

Edit
Wie bist du auf den Nick gekommen


----------



## ushnok (21. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie bist du auf den Nick gekommen


 
Warum fragst du?


----------



## JackOnell (21. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Warum fragst du?



Warum nicht 
Bringt eine andere cam APP was ?


----------



## ushnok (21. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Warum nicht
> Bringt eine andere cam APP was ?


 
Nick ist Uralt. Schon mindestens knappe 7 - 8 Jahre.
Ja, teilweise schon. Bei gutem Licht macht das Nexus 4 aber auch passable Fotos.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Nick ist Uralt. Schon mindestens knappe 7 - 8 Jahre.
> Ja, teilweise schon. Bei gutem Licht macht das Nexus 4 aber auch passable Fotos.



Der Nick kam mir bei genauer Betrachtung halt bekannt vor...
Kannst du ne APP empfehlen ? AlSO cam app


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Oktober 2013)

focal gibts im appstore


----------



## ushnok (21. Oktober 2013)

Yep, Focal ist empfehlenswert. 

@Jacky: Mal WoW gespielt?


----------



## JackOnell (21. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Yep, Focal ist empfehlenswert.
> 
> @Jacky: Mal WoW gespielt?



Ne nicht wirklich dachte hätte den hier oder im Android forum mal gelesen...

Ist das die beta APP ?


----------



## ushnok (21. Oktober 2013)

Focal ist aus der Beta und hat nichts mehr mit CM am Hut.


----------



## blauebanane (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Freaks  
Gibt's ne Möglichkeit, das Nexus 7 16GB woanders als im playstore käuflich zu erwerben? Man kann da ja offenbar nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen, besitze aber keine. Werd mir sonst wohl das 32er holen müssen.


----------



## ushnok (22. Oktober 2013)

Zum beidpiel Media Markt oder Saturn. Schau einfach in deinen lokalen elektronikmärkten.


----------



## Scroll (22. Oktober 2013)

Media markt/saturn bietet die 16gb auch an? Meine bieten nur die 32gb wifi mit bzw ohne lte an


----------



## blauebanane (22. Oktober 2013)

ja media markt hat nur 32 gb mit und ohne lte


----------



## JPW (22. Oktober 2013)

Mir gefällt das HTC One Max sehr gut. 
Mein Grund mich gegen HTC zu entscheiden, war der fehlende sd Slot. 
Da dass nun geändert wurde ist es nun eigentlich das perfekte Handy für mich.

Btw: Ein Bildschirm kann gar nicht zu groß sein.


----------



## septix (22. Oktober 2013)

Ist eigentlich eine genaue Spezifikation zum nexus 5 vorhanden? Ich finde immernoch Listen wo es einmal 4,95" Display hat und einmal 5,2" usw... Bin am überlegen es wenn es erscheint gegen mein S3 zu tauschen


----------



## ushnok (22. Oktober 2013)

Gibt nichts offizielles.


----------



## septix (22. Oktober 2013)

Schade, aber eins kann man mir bestimmt schon beantworten. Wenn es im Playstore ~350$ kostet und es dann 1:1 350€ hierzulande kostet, könnte man es doch theoretisch einfach für 350$ und dem aktuellen Wechselkurz dann umgerechnet ca 260€ im amiland kaufen und importieren oder nicht?

Bei den PS3 games funktioniert das zumindest so, ich hole die Titel die hier 60€ kostet dort regelmäßig für 40€


----------



## ushnok (22. Oktober 2013)

Klar kannst du es in Amiland kaufen. Nur stimmt deine Rechnung hinten und vorne nicht.

*Warum?* Ganz einfach: Die Preise in den Staaten immer ohne Steuern angegeben sind, denn in jedem Staat sind andere Steuersätze. 

Du Zahlst ca. 285€ für das Telefon, mit Steuern. Dann kommen allerdings Shipping Gebühren dazu, das sind bei dem Nexus 5 dann so ungefähr $60 - $90. Das war es leider noch nicht, denn du musst noch 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer Zahlen. Die nehmen den Euro Wert deines Telefons, also 350€.

285€ + 55€ + 66,50€ = 406,50€.


----------



## Poempel (22. Oktober 2013)

septix schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich eine genaue Spezifikation zum nexus 5 vorhanden? Ich finde immernoch Listen wo es einmal 4,95" Display hat und einmal 5,2" usw... Bin am überlegen es wenn es erscheint gegen mein S3 zu tauschen


 
Notebookjournal hat dazu ne News gebracht, in der zumindest ein paar Infos stehen. Denke schon, dass das glaubwürdig ist: Nexus 5 zeigt sich kurzzeitig im Google Play Store


----------



## septix (22. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Klar kannst du es in Amiland kaufen. Nur stimmt deine Rechnung hinten und vorne nicht.
> 
> *Warum?* Ganz einfach: Die Preise in den Staaten immer ohne Steuern angegeben sind, denn in jedem Staat sind andere Steuersätze.
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, laut Wiki kommt die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bei Beträgen ab 22€, ich bestelle seit Jahren mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Dinge von 20-150€ Wert aus England, Amerika, und China und musste bislang nie eine Steuer drauf zahlen. Da kommt man doch dann bestimmt bei dem Nexus 5 auch irgendwie drum rum oder nicht?



Poempel schrieb:


> Notebookjournal hat dazu ne News gebracht, in der zumindest ein paar Infos stehen. Denke schon, dass das glaubwürdig ist: Nexus 5 zeigt sich kurzzeitig im Google Play Store


 
Hm da steht 5" Display, das gefällt mir schonmal nicht so...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Oktober 2013)

naja. wenn auf dem Päckchen Google steht, werden unsere geschätzten Beamten wohl wissen, dass man immer von Beträgen >22€ ausgehen kann.


----------



## ushnok (22. Oktober 2013)

Dann betreibst du seit Jahren Steuer Hinterziehung.

Das das Nexus 5 einen um die 5" großen Display haben wird, sagt doch schon der Name -_-


Edit: Auf dem Päckchen kann Google nicht stehen, da Google das N5 überhaupt nicht an ihn Versenden wird.
Edit2: Aus dem Vereinigten Königreich musst du keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer Zahlen und aus China teilweise auch nicht.
Edit3: Nein, du kommst nicht drum rum, denn wenn ein Päckchen aus den Staaten kommt und es nicht korrekt mit dem Betrag des Inhaltes deklariert es, landet es direkt beim Zollamt deines Vertrauen.


----------



## Poempel (22. Oktober 2013)

Lohnt sich das ganze überhaupt? Wie viel früher gabs denn damals das Nexus 4 in den USA?


----------



## ushnok (22. Oktober 2013)

Das Nexus 4 gab es in DE zur gleichen Zeit als US. Allerdings wer es in DE direkt ausverkauft, deswegen habe ich es auch aus den Staaten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Oktober 2013)

ist das eig noch ein Problem mit GSM Bands und co?


----------



## septix (22. Oktober 2013)

Steuerhinterziehung hört sich krass an, aber da kann ich ja nix für ich bestelle und bekomme mehr tu ich ja nicht. Hab ja keinen Einfluss darauf wie der Verkäufer versendet...

Haha achso ich dachte das heisst einfach Nexus 5 weil es nach dem 4 kommt 

Nochmal 2 Fragen dazu, wenn du dein 4 aus den USA hast, wie läuft das mit Garantie etc ab, müsste man ja dann rüber schicken oder?
Und generell zum Wechsel von Samsung zu Google, ich nehme mal an da z.B. Kontakte und Apps mit dem Google-Konto bei mir synchronisierst sind dürfte das kein Problem sein zu wechseln oder?


----------



## ushnok (22. Oktober 2013)

Da gibt es einen ganz einfachen, aber treffenden Spruch: "Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe".

Bei Garantie muss es glaub in die USA zurück, ich habe mir einfach in DE ein neues gekauft. Hab halt zwei jetzt.
Der Umstieg ist kein Problem, ist eh alles bei Google.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Oktober 2013)

Wie kann ich bei meinem Galaxy Nexus mit stock android4.3 die anzahl der homesreens ändern?


----------



## Klartext (22. Oktober 2013)

Nur mit einem neuen Launcher wie Nova oder Apex. Stock kann das nicht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere..


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Oktober 2013)

Boa warum nicht :-/ naja hab eh nix auf den screens von daher nicht so schlimm, danke.
Nova kommt wahrscheinlich eh früher oder später mit SlimBean drauf


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Oktober 2013)

Woran kann das liegen, dass ich mein N7 nicht mehr booten kann ohne vorher Dalvik und Cache zu löschen? 

Hab nichts verändert an Rom oä.


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Plötzlicher Tod?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja aber is doch dann bisschen stier das es überhaupt bootet ?

Egal ich denk ich wer mal AICP ausprobieren. davor FC und mal gucken.


----------



## ushnok (23. Oktober 2013)

Kommst du in Recovery / Fastboot?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich kann auch booten. Aber ich MUSS Dalvik/Cache löschen. 

Naa ich wechsel mal die ROM.

Props an die Jungs von AICP. Coole ROM.


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Oktober 2013)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Pac-Man ROM? Ich hab die letztens bei nem Bekannten gesehen, fand die Sicherheitsfeatures ganz nett. Hat die hier irgendwer schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja hab ich. Is halt ne Hybrid-Rom. Geht schon.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Möchte bei euch Tapatalk eigentlich auch keine Benachrichtigungen mehr senden? 
Ich hab es jetzt mehrfach neu installiert, mal alle Benachrichtigungen deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert, hat alles nichts gebracht 
Bekomme nur welche wenn mich jemand zitiert oder @1000Foxi schreibt, aber nicht wenn etwas in einem abonnierten Thread geschrieben wird.


----------



## Klartext (24. Oktober 2013)

PAC - Man ist nicht schlecht. Halt völlig überladen mit Features und wenn man viel davon nicht brauch, überflüssig. Hatte sie mal drauf, bin aber im Moment auf crDroid.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ist es mit tapatalk genau anders herum... Ich will keine Benachrichtigung und bekomme dauernd welche... 

Andere frage: was macht eigentlich daydream?


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Das Zeigt das von dir eingestellte während dem Laden an.


----------



## ushnok (24. Oktober 2013)

Daydream ist eine art Bildschirmschoner für Android.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Hab jetzt bei Tapatalk mal die Benachrichtigungen ausgemacht, vielleicht bekomme ich ja jetzt welche


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab es jetzt mal ausgeschaltet, soll relativ viel Akku verbrauchen...


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte das noch nie an 
Tapatalk sendet immernoch keine Benachrichtigungen :/


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir war das standardmäßig an...


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir war das standardmäßig aus. 
Benutzt ihr eigentlich die Profile? 
Ich werde die mal nach dem Urlaub ausprobieren, sehen ja ganz interessant aus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

hab eh immer Vibration.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch, aber wegen WLAN an aus oder Mobile Daten an aus ist das bestimmt interessant. 
Und man kann die ja auch mit NFC kombinieren, die Tags will ich mir bald mal bestellen.


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Für NFC ist NFC Task Launcher definitiv besser.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Schreib ich mir auf, probiere ich dann auch mal aus


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

Aber ist NFCTL nicht root?


----------



## keinnick (24. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Für NFC ist NFC Task Launcher definitiv besser.


 
Welcome back!


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Aber ist NFCTL nicht root?


 
Nope.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

OK dann hab ich das verwechselt. 

Auch von mir WB! :p

Guckt euch mal Switchr an. Ist ganz netter Multitaskhelper.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Oktober 2013)

Wb... 
Profile benutze ich nie, Handy ist entweder lautlos oder auf Vibration... 
Und nfc ist nicht kompatibel mit meinem Handy...


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Hast du Switchr schon länger? 
Zieht das Viel Akku? 
Ich finde es nämlich sehr interessant 
Besonders die Flow Methode.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab keine signifikanten Akkulaufzeiteinbußen (das ist doch kein Wort) erfahren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich teste das heute mal den Tag, wobei meine Akkulaufzeit im Urlaub ziemlich unterschiedlich ist, muss ich dann Zuhause nochmal machen. 
Ich komme mit der anderen Methode, also nicht Flow irgendwie garnicht klar


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich schau es mir gerade auch mal an, gefällt mir recht gut bisher...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

Flow macht richtig Spass :p


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Oktober 2013)

Mir fehlt nur irgendwie das schließen der apps über eine Geste...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

ist leider nur in der proversion.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Oktober 2013)

Naja, die 1,50€ sollte ich haben ^^


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2013)

Wo steckt eigentlich Leandros?


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Was?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2013)

Gestern warst du gesperrt.
Und ich wusste nicht ob das Dauerzustand ist und ob da jemand was drüber weiß.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich Switchr morgen noch gut finde, kaufe ich mir Pro, das Fehlen von einer Schließenfunktion fehlt schon sehr.


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

@Snake: Sagt der, der bis vor gestern gesperrt war. 

Warum schliesst ihr die apps immer?


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

also bei mir isses einfach Gewohnheit/zwang.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Snake: Sagt der, der bis vor gestern gesperrt war.


 Nein, bis gestern Abend 21 Uhr.


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Mir geht die die Moderation hier eh gewaltig auf die Nerven, daher werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich in naher Zukunft vollständig gesperrt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2013)

Wie schlimm ist es eig wenn ich mein Oppo statt mit 1A mit 2A lade?

Mir ist zum wiederholten male der Charger abgeraucht, und ich hab grad nur noch den Nexus Charger da.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Oktober 2013)

Die Angaben auf dem Ladegerät, sagen nur aus, wie viel Strom dieses Ladegerät zur Verfügung stellen kann.

Du darfst dir das nicht vorstellen wie "alles was an Strom da ist wird in das Handy reingepresst". Zuviel Spannung wäre schlecht/tödlich für das Handy, der Strom errechnet sich sowieso aus Spannung und Widerstand, da hat das Ladegerät keinen Einfluss.
Wenn du also anstatt einem 1A Ladegerät eines mit 2A nimmst könnte es sein, dass dein Handy schneller lädt. Es muss aber nicht schneller laden, das kommt auf die Ladeelektronik im Gerät an.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2013)

Meine KLP ist überflüssig, da es wohl keine Android Version geben wird die so heißt.
Stattdessen heißt sie KitKat, finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mir geht die die Moderation hier eh gewaltig auf die Nerven, daher werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich in naher Zukunft vollständig gesperrt.


 
Was hast denn schon wieder gemacht?


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Nichts. Ich finde die Moderation lediglich optimierungsfähig.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Oktober 2013)

Klar wie im Knast da sind auch alle unschuldig eingeperrt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Oktober 2013)

Sagt mal gibt es hier eigenlich auch Igress spieler ?

Besonder leute die auf der Seite von ENLIGHTENED stehen ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2013)

Was zur Hölle ist igress? 
Sag mal worum es da geht?


----------



## Rurdo (24. Oktober 2013)

Kennt sich jemand eingehend mit ADB aus?
Brauch dringend hilfe bei meinem P880... Schaff es nicht eine Verbindung im CWM Recovery über ADB hinzubekommen! 
Gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit Daten vom PC aufs Handy zu bekommen? Hab leider kein OS mehr drauf... Kann also nur den CWM benutzen!


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Oktober 2013)

Ingress ist afaik ein Virtual Reality Spiel im Sinne einer Schatzsuche oder Schnitzeljagd.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Oktober 2013)

Gibts im CWM Recovery nicht ein SD-Mode so das das Smarty als Speicher erkannt wird?


----------



## Leandros (24. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe ein Ingress Key und das auch schon seit über 1 Jahr, allerdings wohne ich im Kuhkaff wo es keine Portale gab. Dann habe ich sie hinzugefügt und gemerkt ich bin zu Faul für Ingress. 

Ich kenn mich mit ADB aus.


----------



## Rurdo (24. Oktober 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Gibts im CWM Recovery nicht ein SD-Mode so das das Smarty als Speicher erkannt wird?


 Nichts gefunden...

Habs jetzt aber mit nem anderen ADB treiber und per adb push hoffentlich geschafft...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Oktober 2013)

Seit dem ich Tapatalk geupdatet habe kann ich meine Beiträge nicht mehr editieren. Hat das Problem noch jemand?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Oktober 2013)

geht bei mir blendend


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein Ingress Key und das auch schon seit über 1 Jahr, allerdings wohne ich im Kuhkaff wo es keine Portale gab. Dann habe ich sie hinzugefügt und gemerkt ich bin zu Faul für Ingress.
> 
> Ich kenn mich mit ADB aus.


 
Also ich bin gerade gute 12Km gelaufen nur um 2 Links zu machen und ich wohne auch in einer klein Stadt mit gerade mal 13K ein wohner.


----------



## Wambofisch (25. Oktober 2013)

Mein Xperia Z geht nicht mehr an, nachdem ich mittels cwm Cyanogenmod und gapps installiert hab. Dummerweise wills jetzt beim booten (bzw power knopp gedrückt halten) nur einma kurz vibrieren und das wars. Keine LED, kein gar nichts.
Kennt sich da wer mit aus?

edit: wenn ich usb kabel dran hab leuchtet die LED einma rot auf während dem vibrien


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Oktober 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Mein Xperia Z geht nicht mehr an, nachdem ich mittels cwm Cyanogenmod und gapps installiert hab. Dummerweise wills jetzt beim booten (bzw power knopp gedrückt halten) nur einma kurz vibrieren und das wars. Keine LED, kein gar nichts.
> Kennt sich da wer mit aus?
> 
> edit: wenn ich usb kabel dran hab leuchtet die LED einma rot auf während dem vibrien


 
Probier dein Glück:

[DISASTER RECOVERY][v3.5] Getting your Z1/ZU/Z/ZL back to life! - xda-developers


----------



## Wambofisch (25. Oktober 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Probier dein Glück:
> 
> [DISASTER RECOVERY][v3.5] Getting your Z1/ZU/Z/ZL back to life! - xda-developers


 
Hast soeben mein Leben gerettet. Danke dir.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne Frage, ich hatte mir gestern kurzzeitig die Pac-Rom installiert, da ich den Lockscreen mit den zufälligen Zahlen ausprobieren wollte. Nur hab ich die Option nicht gefunden, zumal ich Pac extrem überladen finde o.o

Kennt wer eine App, mit der sich die Nummerntastaur beim Lockscreen jedes mal zufällig neu anordnet? Google hat mir nichts vernünftiges rausgeworfen, immer nur wie man verschieden Hintergrundbilder für den Lockscreen hinbekommt^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte mein gmail auf IMAP umstellen, da wohl u.a. die telekom auf SSL umstellt - aber in den Einstellungen für mein Konto bei "eingehende Nachrichten" finde ich keine Möglichkeit, statt pop3 auf IMAP umzustellen - da ist nur das Feld, wo man die pop3-Adresse eingeben kann, aber ich finde nichts zum Umstellen. 

Weiß da einer Rat? Oder muss ich das Konto löschen und manuell neu anlegen?


----------



## Leandros (25. Oktober 2013)

Musst du in den Einstellungen auf gmail.com  aktivieren.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Musst du in den Einstellungen auf gmail.com aktivieren.


 
Es geht um eine T-Online-Emailadresse, die ich nur mit der APP gmail nutze (vermute ich jedenfalls, is die Standard-EmailApp auf meinem Smartphone), es ist aber keine gmail-Adresse - sry, war wohl was missverständlich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Oktober 2013)

warum nutzt du nicht die standard android email app? (nicht gmail)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> warum nutzt du nicht die standard android email app? (nicht gmail)



vielleicht mach ich das ja, ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht - das Problem ist halt so oder so, dass ich nichts zum Umstellen finde - bei Neuanlegen des Kontos wären halt die Infos über emails weg, die von vom Smartphone gesendet hab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vielleicht mach ich das ja, ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht - das Problem ist halt so oder so, dass ich nichts zum Umstellen finde - bei Neuanlegen des Kontos wären halt die Infos über emails weg, die von vom Smartphone gesendet hab.


 
Na wie heißt denn deine App?
Gmail, ist wie der Name schon sagt, nur für Googlemail.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Oktober 2013)

er nutzt die gmx app


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2013)

Also, die "App" heißt einfach nur "Email" und war schon immer auf dem Handy drauf, ein Sony Xperia Ray. In den Einstellungen der App ist kein "Hersteller" oder eine Versionsinfo oder so was zu sehen. Und auch bei Einstellungen/Apps stehen keine Details, da steht nur "E-Mail Version 4.0.1" ^^  Android Version ist 4.0.4


----------



## Leandros (27. Oktober 2013)

Dann ist es die E-Mail App von Sony. Die hat nichts mit GMail zu tun.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Oktober 2013)

ja da hab ich mich verlesen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2013)

okay, und keiner hat ne Ahnung, ob und wo man das einstellen kann? Wie ist das denn bei euren Smartphones? Oder nutzt ihr alle gmail? Ich hab die gmail-Adresse nur fürs Androidkonto, benutze die aber nicht


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Sony emailapp ist leider etwas komisch. Auf dem Xperia Pro meiner Mutter behauptet die z.B. hartnäckig dass keine App installiert sei die Exceldateien öffnen kann und erlaubt es auch nicht diese zu speichern.
Mein Tip wäre schlicht eine neues Konto hinzu zu fügen, dort kannst du dann wahrscheinlich auch IMAP auswählen.

Bei der eigentliche Standardapp für emails musst du nur eine GMX-Adresse angeben und dann werden automatisch die IMAP-Einstellungen geladen(sind halt online hinterlegt).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Oktober 2013)

oder du nimmst ne 3rd Party APP.


----------



## Leandros (27. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn bei euren Smartphones? Oder nutzt ihr alle gmail?



Auf meinem Android nutz ich K-9 Mail, davon ma abgesehen nutz ich nen iPhone 5s als daily driver 
Würde dir aber K-9 Mail empfehlen mal anzuschauen.



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> oder du nimmst ne 3rd Party APP.


 
Würde ich auch vorschlagen, siehe oben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Oktober 2013)

Darf man fragen was der Vorteil an K-9 Mail ist?


----------



## Leandros (27. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn man Vorteile aufzeigen soll, tut man das normalerweise im Vergleich zu einem anderen Objekt. Vorteile gegenüber was?


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Oktober 2013)

Der Standart-Email App von Google zum Beispiel.


----------



## Leandros (27. Oktober 2013)

Naja, sie funktioniert perfekt mit meinem Mail Server, kann mehrere Mail Konten verwalten (sehr Wichtig! Nutze über 5 Konten / Adressen), sieht gut aus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Oktober 2013)

gut aber abgesehen von den looks kann das alles auch die standard APP. die nutze ich auch mit 4 providern.


----------



## hopsbum (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Sony Xperia SP gemacht und kann es mir empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## Leandros (27. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> gut aber abgesehen von den looks kann das alles auch die standard APP. die nutze ich auch mit 4 providern.


 
Nein, die kann mein Exchange Server nicht wirklich leiden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich kann mit der Standardapp problemlos meine zwei genutzten Konten nutzen, einmal T-Online und einmal gmx. 

Dann muss ich wohl ein neues Konto erstellen und/oder k-9 antesten. Is halt doof wg. der mails, die ich mit dem anderen Konto geschrieben haben. Diese Infos sind ja dann wohl weg. Naja, an sich wollte ich in nem Monat eh ein neues Smartphone holen


----------



## Leandros (27. Oktober 2013)

Warum sollten die weg sein? Worum geht es?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

Das weiße Nexus bleibt hässlich https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BXmT7juCIAAeP7K.png:large


----------



## JPW (28. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Warum sollten die weg sein? Worum geht es?


 
Vielleicht ruft er sie per POP3 ab. 
Ich richte wenn möglich immer IMAP ein, dann bleiben die Mails auf dem Server und kann sie auf jedem Gerät lesen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Vielleicht ruft er sie per POP3 ab.
> Ich richte wenn möglich immer IMAP ein, dann bleiben die Mails auf dem Server und kann sie auf jedem Gerät lesen.


 
Mit Pop bleiben sie auch auf dem Server, man muss es nur so einstellen


----------



## JPW (28. Oktober 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mit Pop bleiben sie auch auf dem Server, man muss es nur so einstellen


 
Klar, aber es wird z. B. nicht auf den Server gespeichert welche ungelesen sind. 
Ausserdem habe ich ja nur eine Vermutung aufgestellt, warum seine Mails verschwinden könnten.


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das weiße Nexus bleibt hässlich https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BXmT7juCIAAeP7K.png:large


 
Was? Geachmacksverirrung? Ich finds geil.


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das weiße Nexus bleibt hässlich https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BXmT7juCIAAeP7K.png:large



Also ich find´s gar nicht übel


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2013)

4.4 und evtl das Nexus 5 werden wohl morgen kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2013)

Ist bei euch der Playstore auch schon in diesem sidebar Design? 
Das ist aufjedenfall bei meinem Nexus so...


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2013)

Das Design gibt es schon ca. 1 Woche.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Oktober 2013)

Auf meinem Note 2 auch. Hab die apk aber selbst draufgeschmissen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab gar nix gemacht war von selber drauf aber auf meinem s3 ist das noch nicht so.


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das Update kommt von alleine. Wie bei den 500 anderen vorher ... Ist das jetzt was neues für dich?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, das Update kommt von alleine. Wie bei den 500 anderen vorher ... Ist das jetzt was neues für dich?


 

Ja iwie schon mir ist das nie aufgefallen


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Oktober 2013)

Switchr ist so nice wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich verwende momentan SlimBean auf meinem GNex. Weiß einer zufällig was für ein Kernel  gut ist? Meine Premissen liegen beim Akkuschonen nicht oc. 
Mir wär es am liebsten wenn ich selber die Voltages ändern könnte.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was? Geachmacksverirrung? Ich finds geil.


Jedes 2farbige Handy ist hässlich, abgesehen von den teuren Lumias.


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich finds schick, aber deswegen gibt es ja auch verschiedene Farben.


----------



## septix (28. Oktober 2013)

Ist zwar keine Android bezügliche Frage, aber hier tummeln sich die Leute die die Antwort kennen könnten.
Bald steht das Nexus 5 an und laut Saturn ist es auch dort zu haben wenn es soweit ist. Mein S3 hab ich damals auch im Saturn gekauft und hatte die Möglichkeit ne erweiterte Garantie abzuschliessen, die Schäden auch kostenlos reparieren wenn es mir hinfällt und dergleichen.

Gibts sowas für Geräte die man im Google Play Store kauft auch? Falls nicht würde ich es mir nämlich mit dieser Garantie im Saturn holen.
Mein S3 ist mir paar Monate später hingefallen und hat Macken im Rahmen gekriegt haha, hab mich tierisch geärgert die erweiterte Garantie nicht abgeschlossen zu haben...


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich weiß geht das im Playstore nicht.

Ich war heute mal im Sat und hatte kurz 5C, G2, Z Ultra in der Hand, viel sagen werde ich nicht.
Z Ultra ist mir zu groß bzw zu breit
5C zu dick und zu keiner Bildschirm
G2 Imho das beste der 3 und sehr nahe an (meinem Optimum) und sollte dann auch fürs N5 gelten

Wobei ich es eigentlich gar nicht brauche, denke ich darüber nach es zu kaufen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich warte wegen der verkorksten Oberfläche des G2 auch auf das Nexus 5


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Jedes 2farbige Handy ist hässlich, abgesehen von den teuren Lumias.



Das ist ja wohl sehr geschmackssache. Ich finde 2-farbig immer schöner, ist ja bei Autos auch nicht anders. Gleiche Felgen/Wagenfarbe würde ja mal hässlich aussehen  

So muss man sich außerdem nicht für Schwarz oder weiß entscheiden


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

Mittlerweile finde ich auch  das es besser aussieht.


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ja mit meiner Meinung sehr alleine, aber ich finde das G2 urhässlich und ein total dämliches Telefon ...


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde die hinteren Tasten auch dämlich und meinte eher die Grundform und die Größe.

btw Irgendjemand hat bei dem Bild des weißen Nexus 5 Mist gebaut und etwas an die falschpositioniert


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Vielleicht ruft er sie per POP3 ab.
> Ich richte wenn möglich immer IMAP ein, dann bleiben die Mails auf dem Server und kann sie auf jedem Gerät lesen.



Nee nee, auch @Leandros: es ging mir ganz simpel rein aus "protokollarischen" Gründen nur darum, dass der Ordner "gesendete Emails" der App, also AUF dem Handy, dann ja leer ist, wenn ich ein neues Konto erstelle. Ich sehe also nicht mehr, welche Mail ich wann von meinem Smartphone aus gesendet hab - außer ich behalte auch das alte Konto und schaue dann dort bei Bedarf nach.

Dass die Mails nicht "weg" sind, außer ich hätte es absichtlich so eingestellt, dass die mails beim "runterladen" auf dem Server gelöscht werden, war mir schon klar  

Hab inzwischen ein neues Konto mit der Standardmap kreiert, funktioniert.


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2013)

Ahh. Ok. Das könnte man bestimmt migrieren, das sollte kein Problem darstellen. Allerdings muss ich dafür etwas rumprobieren und ohne Zugriff auf die App ist das schlecht.


----------



## septix (28. Oktober 2013)

War vorhin mal im Saturn bezüglich Nexus 5, vorbestellbar auf unbekannten Liefertermin mi Einführungspreis 399€ wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## Leandros (28. Oktober 2013)

Einführungspreis 399€ stimmt schonmal nicht. Typische Saturn Info.


----------



## septix (28. Oktober 2013)

U.a. deswegen hab ichs auch nicht vorbestellt..
Was denkst du denn wird der Startpreis, 349€ weil es für 349$ im Store erschien für paar Sekunden?


----------



## Jahai (28. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Einführungspreis 399€ stimmt schonmal nicht. Typische Saturn Info.


 
Eventuell der Saturn Einführungspreis, die haben ja auch das Nexus 4 ein gutes Stück teurer verkauft


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

50€ mehr.
Mittlerweile nur noch 299€ für das 16 GB N4.


----------



## Memphys (28. Oktober 2013)

Weiß man mittlerweile ob das nur eine Falschinfo war mit dem größeren Akku beim 32GB Nexus 5 Modell? Und kann man im Play Store auch anders als mit Kreditkarte bezahlen? ._.


----------



## JPW (28. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mit meiner Meinung sehr alleine, aber ich finde das G2 urhässlich und ein total dämliches Telefon ...


 
Das G2 gefällt mir auch nicht. Gut überstanden Design kann man streiten, dass ist Geschmackssache, aber die Tasten auf der Rückseite mag ich gar nicht. Finde ich auch nicht praktisch sondern dämlich.


----------



## septix (28. Oktober 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Weiß man mittlerweile ob das nur eine Falschinfo war mit dem größeren Akku beim 32GB Nexus 5 Modell? Und kann man im Play Store auch anders als mit Kreditkarte bezahlen? ._.


 
Ne geht nur mit KK, oder halt die Möglichkeiten wie Wirecard etc. womit du dir quasi ne OnlineKreditKarte machst...


----------



## Memphys (28. Oktober 2013)

septix schrieb:


> Ne geht nur mit KK, oder halt die Möglichkeiten wie Wirecard etc. womit du dir quasi ne OnlineKreditKarte machst...


 
Never... dann wart ich halt die Woche. Wenn man wenigstens drölfzig von diesen Playstore-Karten benutzen könnte


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab momentan ein Note 2, spiele aber auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein neues Spielzeug anzuschaffen. Das G2 gefällt mir von der Größe her gut, das Display ist umwerfend und der Akku groß. Das N5 schaue ich mir auch noch an, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob mir der Rückschritt auf 5 Zoll (minus On-Screen-Buttons) nicht doch zu groß wäre. Außerdem klingen die kolportierten 2300mAh echt mies...


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2013)

Möglicherweise sehen wir doch Modulare Smartphones [Holy Shit] Motorola Announces Project Ara, An Open, Modular Smartphone Hardware Platform


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2013)

Endlich! (siehe Anhang)


Edit: Ach ja, könnt ihr euch errinern als gesagt habt Phonebloks würde nie Realität werden und das ich trotzdem dagegen hielt? 

Ich hatte recht. http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/1...an-open-modular-smartphone-hardware-platform/


----------



## Scroll (29. Oktober 2013)

Phoneblocks schön und gut aber ich denke das wird noch mehrere Jahre zur marktreife brauchen und nochmal so lange bis die Masse das annimmt, wenn sie das überhaupt macht


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja, könnt ihr euch errinern als gesagt habt Phonebloks würde nie Realität werden und das ich trotzdem dagegen hielt?


 Das habe ich heute morgen bereits geschrieben mit dem gleichen Link.
Steht direkt über dir.


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2013)

Ups


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre ja erstmal für ein richtiges Bios auf Smartphones.
Dann kann man ganz ohne extra-gewurstel Spannungen und Takt festlegen, verschiedene Betriebssysteme auf verschiedenen Partitionen booten...

Und dann kann man von mir aus mit konfigurierbarer Hardware weiter machen.


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2013)

Du weisst schon was ein BIOS ist, oder? 
Scheint mir irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ups


 Kein Problem.


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. Oktober 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Dann kann man ganz ohne extra-gewurstel Spannungen und Takt festlegen...


 
Für was? Noch schneller leere Akkus und überhitzung?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre auch eher mal dafür, dass sie die Akkus mal weiterentwickeln, sodass er auch länger als einen Tag hält ...


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2013)

Werden sie ja. Gibt ja bereits Akkus mit höher Kapazität und der möglichkeit sie in einigen Minuten vollständig zu Laden.
 Diese sind 1. Teuer und 2. ziemlich schnell wieder leer, weil capacity != duration.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du weisst schon was ein BIOS ist, oder?
> Scheint mir irgendwie nicht so.


 Natürlich meinte ich nicht das bios an sich.  Das es sowas in die Richtung auch bei Smartphones gibt (geben muss) weiß ich auch. Ich meinte etwas mit den Bios Einstellungen vergleichbares. Erbsenzähler. 
Zitat von Wiki: "Im flüchtigen Sprachgebrauch wird der Ausdruck _BIOS_ heute manchmal auch in der Bedeutung _BIOS-Einstellungen_ verwendet."




DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Für was? Noch schneller leere Akkus und überhitzung?


 Wieso OC, ich würde z.B. die Spannungen für CPU, GPU, Ram,... senken und so stromsparen. Außerdem könnte man nicht benötigte Chips komplett deaktivieren. Oder eine Bootreihenfolge festlegen.
Das OC oder UV oder so auch so gehen, weiß ich ebenfalls. Aber über Zusatzsoftware ist das einfach murks.


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Das es sowas in die Richtung auch bei Smartphones gibt (geben muss) weiß ich auch. Ich meinte etwas mit den Bios Einstellungen vergleichbares. Erbsenzähler.


 
Ist richtig. Beides. 
BIOS == Bootloader. Der ist vorhanden, dort kannst du auch Einstellungen vornehmen und in der Theorie auch die einzelnen Komponenten deaktivieren.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ist aber nicht mit den BIOS Einstellungen am PC vergleichbar. 
Oder wo drücke ich nach dem Starten eine Taste und kann (bei einem Gerät im Auslieferungszustand) oben genannte Dinge ganz einfach festelegen?

Darauf wollte ich eigentlich nur hinaus. 
Umfangreiche Einstellungen, die ich ähnlich einfach wie bei den BIOS Einstellungen am PC verändern kann. Genau sowas wünsche ich mir. Mit selbst konfigurierbaren Smartphones können sie danach dann immer noch kommen.
Das wäre für die Hersteller auch nicht weiter schwer. Nur wirds vermutlich aus Angst vor DAUs nicht gemacht.


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2013)

Wird nicht nur aus Angst vor DAUs nicht gemacht, wird wegen fehlender Unterstützung nicht gemacht. *Es braucht kein Mensch!*

Es kostet Geld so etwas zu Programmieren, die werden keine Manpower in unnütze "Features" stecken. 80% are 100%.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Oktober 2013)

80% are 100% wtf? nach welchem Gesetz?


----------



## Leandros (29. Oktober 2013)

Software Development.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Oktober 2013)

ich versteht davon leider nix.


----------



## Memphys (29. Oktober 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ich versteht davon leider nix.


 
Wenn 80% zufrieden sind, ignorier den Rest. So verstehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Jo, korrekt. 
Die letzen 20% der Features / Zufriedenheit der Nutzer, frisst meistens ca. 200% der Zeit: Nicht rentabel.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Oktober 2013)

Der Teil der Leute die zu denen gehört die am Smarty rumspielen mit Customroms und Kernels zum Ocen oder UV usw. ist einfach sehr gering. 
Würde sogar behaupten das dies im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich der gesammten Nutzer ist.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Brauchst du nicht behaupten. Das ist so.


----------



## JPW (30. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht behaupten. Das ist so.


 
Cm hat aber schon einige Downloads...
Und Apps die Root benötigen sind ganz oben auf der meistgekauften Apps Liste. 
Also es sind glaube ich mehr als man denkt.


----------



## Klartext (30. Oktober 2013)

Zwischen Root & Customs + Kernels ist noch ein großer Unterschied..

Kenne viele, die ihr Gerät einfach nur rooten, um genau diese Apps benutzen. (Meist ja OneKlick Tools zum rooten) und sonst die Finger von dem Kram lassen..

Auch wenn man die CM Downloads mal mit den Gerätezahlen gleichsetzt, ist es doch nur ein kleiner Teil..


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Oktober 2013)

So mein Xperia Z ist wieder da. Getauscht wurden Akku und Mainboard, scheint wohl hinüber gewesen zu sein


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

So langsam wird es echt Witzlos mit dem Nexus 5. Man weis halt *alles* über das Telefon. Wie es aussieht, was drin ist, Benchmarks, Hands On ... ich warte noch auf das Review. 

Es gibt nur einen Haken. Man kann es nicht kaufen.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Oktober 2013)

2 Haken: Verfügbarkeit und Preis


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Warum Preis?


----------



## Scalon (30. Oktober 2013)

vor allem aber geht die Glaubwürdigkeit langsam verloren, es hieß doch das 4.4 oder sogar beides noch im Oktober vorgestellt werden und momentan deuten die meisten Leaks auf 1.11. hin was augenscheinlich nicht im Oktober liegt, nur durch "schummeln" mit den Zeitzonen könnte ein eventueller Launch noch im Oktober stattfinden.

Der Preis für die 16 Gb waren damals glaube ich 349$ und die 32 GB könnten 399$ gewesen sein


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Das Nexus 4 gibt es nicht mit 32 GB NAND Speicher. Die 16 GB N4 hat $349 gekostet und das 8 GB N4 $299. Daher sind für 16 GB $349 und für 32 GB $399 vollkommen Plausibel und auch in Ordnung.

Warum geht die Glaubwürdigkeit verloren? Google hat *niemals* ein Event angekündigt, das haben sich bisher immer irgendwelche Verrückten ausgedacht. Gegen das Leaken ist wenig zu Unternehmen, da es eben in viele Hände kommt.
Der Typ, welcher das N5 heute ausgepackt geleakt hat, hat auch, imo zu recht, seinen Job verloren.

Google sollte darüber nachdenken ein NDA zu verhängen, dann haben sie die Rechtliche Möglichkeit alle die etwas an die Außenwelt leaken, zu verklagen.


----------



## Scalon (30. Oktober 2013)

den Preis sowie Speicher hatte ich eigentlich aufs Nexus 5 bezogen, darum ging es doch oder etwa nicht?  
Wenn sie niemals etwas angekündigt haben, nehme ich das natürlich zurück, nur liest man davon meistens in den Leaks und somit wird es schon fast automatisch zum Fakt.


----------



## septix (30. Oktober 2013)

Was wurde denn heute schon wieder geleakt? Hab garnichts mitbekommen...


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Warum Preis?


 
Der ist noch nicht sicher, auch wenn deine kolportierten Werte plausibel klingen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2013)

Es stand so im Playstore.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Doch, das N5 war dafür doch im Play Store kurz gelistet.


----------



## Scalon (30. Oktober 2013)

septix schrieb:


> Was wurde denn heute schon wieder geleakt? Hab garnichts mitbekommen...


 was willst du denn noch Leaken? Es ist doch schon, wie Leandros schrieb, eigentlich alles bekannt bis auf die VÖ


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

septix schrieb:


> Was wurde denn heute schon wieder geleakt? Hab garnichts mitbekommen...


 
Das Telefon wurde einmal unboxed geleakt, aber nichts wirklich neues.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> was willst du denn noch Leaken?


Den DE Preis.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Brauchste nicht. Alle (Google) Produkte ändern das $ in ein €.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht. Alle (Google) Produkte ändern das $ in ein €.


 
Macht nicht nur google, aber ich find das ne frechheit. Mwst hin oder her.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2013)

Das ist aber das was beim selber rüber holen auch kosten würde afaik.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Korrekt. Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...96904-android-stammtisch-695.html#post5772974


----------



## septix (30. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Telefon wurde einmal unboxed geleakt, aber nichts wirklich neues.


 
Achso, das wo die Ohrmuschel vom weißen N5 auch weiß ist?


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Ne, dass hier.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Oktober 2013)

Wie kann ich einen Post mit Tapatalk 4 editieren?


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Auswählen und dann oben in der Bar auf den Schraubenschlüssel.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2013)

EVO 3Ds sind wohl kugelischer Kugelsicher: HTC Smartphone rettet einem Tankstellen-Angestellten das Leben | Mobilegeeks.de | Smartphones


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Oktober 2013)

Die Preisgestaltung hat sich imo nicht daran zu orientieren, wie viel es mich kosten würde das Gerät zu importieren, sondern Wechselkurs, MWST, aufrunden, fertig.


----------



## Scalon (30. Oktober 2013)

apropos Preis: in der Schweiz soll es 499 CHF kosten was gute 400€ für die 16 GB wären, dass würde den 349$ = 349€ widersprechen, wobei ich auf 349 hoffe denn das ist für mich vetretbarer als 400 €
https://www.digitec.ch/Startseite.aspx?param=details&wert=283007


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Auswählen und dann oben in der Bar auf den Schraubenschlüssel.


 
Mhh da schauts dann bei mir so aus?


----------



## septix (30. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ne, dass hier.


 
Ah ok danke, mittlerweile hab ich auf Instagram vom Prototypen glaub ich nen Video gesehen: Instagram
Und es sind gerade wohl viele Fotos im Umlauf, wie Google-Mitarbeiter das N5 in der Hand halten, Wareneingang von einem Saturn Markt mit Rechnung von N5 399€ usw...


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> apropos Preis: in der Schweiz soll es 499 CHF kosten was gute 400€ für die 16 GB wären, dass würde den 349$ = 349€ widersprechen


 
An den Schweizer Preisen kann man sich nicht orientieren. Da ist alles Teurer. War das N4 auch schon.




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Mhh da schauts dann bei mir so aus?


 
Da ist irgendwas falsch ...




septix schrieb:


> Ah ok danke, mittlerweile hab ich auf Instagram vom Prototypen glaub ich nen Video gesehen: Instagram


 
Das Video ist kein N5, sondern ein 3D Gedrucktes Model. Hat nichts mit einem Prototypen zu tun, ist nur ein Fan der es nach gebaut hat.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2013)

Man ist das ein schlechtes Ergebnis .

Hat nicht direkt was mit Android zu tun, aber zeigt wie wertlos so was ist.
Mal schauen ob einer drauf kommt von was für einem Gerät das kommt.


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Sunspider? Sieht danach aus.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2013)

Nein Mozilla Kraken, ist aber auch ein JavaScript Benchmark.


----------



## septix (30. Oktober 2013)

Jungs ich hab mal nochmal ein paar Fragen reinzuwerfen.
1. Im Google Wallet unter Zahlungsmethoden hab ich ne Kreditkarte drin die nicht mir gehört und bei Rechnungsadresse aber Meinen Namen und Adresse stehen. Gibt das Probleme? Im Vorschaubild der Kreditkarte steht nämlich dann mein Name drauf und nicht der des eigentlichen Inhabers...
2. Wenn ich nen Android Handy neu einrichte, aber beim Einstellen des bereits vorhandenen Google-Kontos auf "Einstellungen nicht wiederherstellen" klicke, sind dann alle Kontakte weg oder betrifft dieses Wiederherstellen nur Einstellungen wie gesicherte WLANs etc..?

und zu guter Letzt noch 3. Wenn ich nen Android Gerät roote und es via Einstellungen zurück setze, ich nehme mal an dann ist root weg oder?

Danke schonmal für Antworten Leute


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

1. Entweder raus löschen oder einfach mal Versuchen mit einzukaufen. 
2. Noch nie Benutzt. Ist behämmert. Kontakte sollten aber nicht weg sein, weil die bei google sind Redirecting... und gesynct werden, egal ob du widerherstellst oder nicht.

3. Muss nicht. Kommt auf die Methode drauf an und die ROM und das Gerät.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Oktober 2013)

1. Konntest du einen anderen Kreditkartininhaber angeben? Wenn nein gibts da normal Probs da der Besitzer nicht richtig ist.
2.Gilt nur für die Apps usw. Kontakte und E-Mails werden da nicht angerührt.
3. Nein sollte nicht weg gehen damit du Root wieder los wirst musst du meist die Rom neu flashen.


----------



## septix (30. Oktober 2013)

Zu früh abgeschickt, kann den Beitrag nicht löschen...


----------



## septix (30. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> 1. Entweder raus löschen oder einfach mal Versuchen mit einzukaufen.
> 2. Noch nie Benutzt. Ist behämmert. Kontakte sollten aber nicht weg sein, weil die bei google sind Redirecting... und gesynct werden, egal ob du widerherstellst oder nicht.
> 
> 3. Muss nicht. Kommt auf die Methode drauf an und die ROM und das Gerät.



Zu 1. könnte ich theoretisch machen mit dem "Testkauf", wollte schon seit längerem Floating Toucher kaufen.
Zu 2. ich stelle das eigentlich nach jedem flash wieder durch diesen Menüpunkt her, weil ich in mehreren Wlans unterwegs bin und ich diese sonst immer wieder neu einrichten muss, mit den Kontakten halt noch nie getestet..
Zu 3. Ich hab eigentlich vor ein Galaxy S3 in kompletten Stock Zustand zu versetzen, bzw ist es schon mit Stock 4.1.2, Samsung Status Offiziel und Binary Counter auf 0, dann rooten via Odin und CF-Root am PC und dann Werkseinstellungen am S3 via Android, ohne flash im Recovery oder dergleichen.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 1. Konntest du einen anderen Kreditkartininhaber angeben? Wenn nein gibts da Probs da der Besitzer nicht richtig ist.
> 2.Gilt nur für die Apps usw. Kontakte und E-Mails werden da nicht angerührt.
> 3. Nein sollte nicht weg gehen damit du Root wieder los wirst musst du meist die Rom neu flashen.


 
Also nen anderen Kreditkarteninhaber konnte ich nicht angeben, ich kann unter "Kreditkarte bearbeiten" Die Gültigkeitsdauer und Rechnungsadresse ändern und dann mit dem 3 stelligen Code bestätigen.
Zu 2. klingt gut. zu 3. klingt auch gut  Danke!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Oktober 2013)

@soldat

Hast du das Problem immer noch? Ich hatte das auch und dann Tapatalk geupdatet und es war weg,  schau mal ob Dubai der aktuellen Version bist


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2013)

Achja das Benchmark Ergebnis kommt von meinem PC, der Browser war Chrome.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Oktober 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Achja das Benchmark Ergebnis kommt von meinem PC, der Browser war Chrome.


 Und woran soll ich jetzt sehen, wie wertlos das sein soll?

Ich hab mit meinem PC mit dem FFox ~2000ms, hier braucht ein Nexus 10 ~11000ms, ein Nexus 4 ~23000 ms.
Kann doch hinkommen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Oktober 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @soldat
> 
> Hast du das Problem immer noch? Ich hatte das auch und dann Tapatalk geupdatet und es war weg,  schau mal ob Dubai der aktuellen Version bist


 
Jo ist aktuell habs auch mal deinstalliert und neu drauf ist immernoch so.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Oktober 2013)

*Dubai* made me lol!


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

Joa, LEAK ... wer hätte es erwartet. Soll wohl morgen um 20 Vorbestellbar sein.

Das beste daran? *AC WIFI!! YEAH!*


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Oktober 2013)

Das einzige was mich interessiert ist wann kommt KitKat für mein GNex und wann gibts dann die erste stable SlimCatRom


----------



## Wambofisch (31. Oktober 2013)

Mein Xperia z lebt wieder 
So viele Rom wechsel, root und unlocks hab ich schon gemacht und dann geht einer schief -.- 
Naja zum Glück gibt's eine gute Community die einem mit Rat zur Seite steht


----------



## Smil0r (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich überlege mir das neue Nexus 5 von lg zu kaufen falls es nächste Tage rauskommt.. Habt ihr für mich eine Einschätzung ob es taugt?


----------



## Wambofisch (31. Oktober 2013)

Imo ist ja nicht viel bekannt.
Auf heise gibt's mal zusammengefasst paar Sachen. http://m.heise.de/newsticker/meldun...xus-5-aufgetaucht-2035249.html?from-classic=1


----------



## Smil0r (31. Oktober 2013)

Optisch finde ich es klasse und hatte das Galaxy Nexus. Da war ich so zufrieden. Und mein jetziges ist Verkaufsreif weil unzufrieden


----------



## Wambofisch (31. Oktober 2013)

Naja ich finde es krass wie die handys ausgestattet sind...2,2GHz Quad, 2Gb ram uvm. 
Vor zwei Jahren oder drei hatte man noch ein klapp Handy.


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. Oktober 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Naja ich finde es krass wie die handys ausgestattet sind...2,2GHz Quad, 2Gb ram uvm.
> Vor zwei Jahren oder drei hatte man noch ein klapp Handy.


 Naja, 2-3 Jahre sinds nicht wirklich, aber ich versteh schon was du meinst.

2,2 GHz Quadcore hört sich auch echt nach viel an. Das hatte von 5 Jahren noch eine aktzeptable Desktop CPU. (Jaja, ARM kann man mit X86 nicht vergleichen)


----------



## Wambofisch (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja gut 2-3 ist bisschen krass wenig aber man merkt ja was ich mein. 

Schade das Handys so ein wegwerf Produkt gewurden sind. 
Weiß noch mein erstes klappbares für 200 taler damals vor 8 Jahren oder wann das war  Akku einmal die Woche odrr aller zwei laden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Oktober 2013)

Das lustige ist das ich früher das Prob hatte das die Handys die zwei Jahre bis zur Vertragsverlängerung nicht gehalten haben. Und heute hält das zeug "ewig"  
Ok war früher auch Monteur und da ist es wärend der Arbeit öfters mal aus der Tasche gefallen und das meist in 3-4 Meter Höhe. Mein Rekord war glaub 4Wochen da war das Display vom Klapphandy im Arsch und natürlich ist das auf Montage passiert 
Jetzt als "Tipse" wo ich den ganzen Tag auf meinem fetten Arsch vorm PC hocke passiert den Dingern natürlich nix mehr 
Nokia X6, Defy, Evo3d und jetzt das GNex alle funzen noch ohne Probs


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss Snakee leider zu stimmen ... das ist wirklich Hässlich. Hätte es lieber in voll Weiss.

Klick mich für 3D Ansicht vom Weissen Nexus 5


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2013)

Ach, jetzt also doch.
Erst sage ich hässlich und du besser.
Dann sage ich es geht und du sagst es ist hässlich.


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Das Bild welches ich gesehen habe, bildete ein komplett weisses Nexus 5 ab.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte ein Bild, wo es zweifarbig ist verlinkt und meinen Kommentar darauf bezogen.
Den Link hast du sogar zitiert.


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja, da sah es auch besser aus.


----------



## Smil0r (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja Schwarzweiß find ich auch ganz ansprechend. Aber ganz in weiß gefällt mir garnicht. Ist mir dann zu weiblich
Aber das ist ja geschmackssache


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Und bei euch so?


----------



## Timsu (31. Oktober 2013)

Viel Spaß damit!
Warum wird Flash wieder aufgeführt?
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Scalon (31. Oktober 2013)

kann man darauf hoffen, dass es morgen schon im Einzelhandel ist? Speziell Amazon, weil ich keine KK habe und somit kein Goggle Wallet :/


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Amazon wird es nicht haben. Die hatten auch das Nexus 4 niemals.
Wirst mehr Erfolg bei Media Markt oder Saturn haben.


----------



## Scalon (31. Oktober 2013)

aber dann wohl für einen 50er mehr oder?


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Nö, warum?


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie bring ich denn mein Handy dazu eine FLAC über den Mediaserver abzuspielen? Wenn ich auf die Datei klicke kommt nur "Musiktitel kann nicht abgespielt werden. Keine Serververbindung." MP3s funktionieren problemlos.

Server ist der PS3 Media Server Auf der PS3 und am TV funktioniert's auch...


----------



## Scalon (31. Oktober 2013)

dank der Leaks komme ich drauf:
http://static.androidnext.de/2013/10/nexus-5-saturn-reddit-500x282.jpg
16 GB für 399 statt 349 wie im Play Store


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Hmm. Muss man sehen. Werde morgen auch meinem MM mal einen Besuch abstatten ob ich eventuell noch eines ergattern kann.


----------



## Scarvik (31. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Und bei euch so?


 
Genau das Gleiche


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Freust dich? Ich irgendwie nicht wirklich. Ist halt nur ein Dev Device. Wie meine vielen anderen. Irgendwie ist der Reiz verloren gegangen...


----------



## MisterLaggy (31. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ging schnell


----------



## Scarvik (31. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Freust dich? Ich irgendwie nicht wirklich. Ist halt nur ein Dev Device. Wie meine vielen anderen. Irgendwie ist der Reiz verloren gegangen...


 
Also ich freu mich schon auf neue Sachen.  Darum kauf ich ja auch


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Oktober 2013)

Das Gnex wird kein offizielles Update bekommen. 
Shame on you Google. 
Mir wird langsam aber sicher immer klarer das ein iPhone preislich eigentlich günstig ist. 
Bei Android braucht man mind.3-4Geräte bis man die selbe Zeit an offiziellen Updates erreicht.
Ergo wenn ich mal keinen Bock mehr hab am Smarty rum zu flashen und was gescheites will kauf ich mir ein iPhone.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde mit eher eins mit WP8 kaufen.
So Mini Screen ala iPhone ist nichts für mich.

Allerdings steckt im GN auch eine TI CPU und TI ist afaik nicht mehr im Geschäft.


----------



## septix (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab nen 32GB schwarzes bestellt, mal schauen mal schauen


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Oktober 2013)

Google präsentiert das Nexus 5


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2013)

Und was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Oktober 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde mit eher eins mit WP8 kaufen.
> So Mini Screen ala iPhone ist nichts für mich.
> 
> Allerdings steckt im GN auch eine TI CPU und TI ist afaik nicht mehr im Geschäft.


 
Wenn das AppAngebot bei WP besser wird auf jeden fall.
Hoffe ja das bis ich mal kein Bock mehr hab zu flashen auch WP so weit ist oder das iPhone so "groß"

Google will doch das alle Hersteller ihre Smarty min.18 Monate mit Updates versorgen und wirbt ja auch damit das schwächere Geräte mit 512mb ram usw. für KitKat schnell genug ist. 
Aber ist selber zu faul grad mal 3 Smartys zu Updaten und muss dabei nicht mal was an der Oberfläche anpassen wie es HTC, Samsung usw. machen müsste.
Samsung bringt in einer Woche schon 3 neue Smartys raus und da sind selbst jetzt noch einige schwächer als das Gnex also warum sollten die Google ernst nehmen.


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Allerdings steckt im GN auch eine TI CPU und TI ist afaik nicht mehr im Geschäft.


 
Genau das ist der Springende Punkt. Deshalb bekommt das GNexus kein Update.

Das iPhone 4 hat zwar offiziell noch iOS 7 bekommen, aber das läuft eher schlecht als alles andere.


@Soldat: Das Galaxy Nexus kam vor fast genau 2 Jahren raus. Sind also 24 Monate. Wo ist dein Problem?
Ach ja, hör auf Smartys zu sagen. Das klingt lächerlich.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2013)

Was soll "TI ist nicht mehr im Geschäft" bedeuten? Soweit ich weiß stellt TI nach wie vor ARM-CPUs her und Pleite geht der Dino so schnell auch nicht.


----------



## Klartext (31. Oktober 2013)

32GB Weiß bestellt


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was soll "TI ist nicht mehr im Geschäft" bedeuten?


 
Die OMAPs gibt es nicht mehr. Ti hat die Mobile Sparte aufgegeben (und damit unter anderem 1700 Jobs abgebaut) und sind zur Embedded Sparte gewechselt.

Siehe: UPDATE 3-Texas Instruments eyes shift away from wireless | Reuters und Texas Instruments to cut 1,700 jobs as part of its shift away from mobile


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das iPhone 4 hat zwar offiziell noch iOS 7 bekommen, aber das läuft eher schlecht als alles andere.


iPhone4 verkaufsstart 24. Juni 2010 das war sogar vorm Nexus S und wenn man weiter spinnt endet der offizielle Support zeitgleich mit dem Nexus4.
Google zeigt damit selber was man kaufen sollte wenn man langen Support will.
Auf jedenfall kein Android.
Das ist mein Problem. Apple versucht es so lang wie möglich. Bei Android ist es jedem, selbst Google, egal und es wird garnicht versucht.


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Das Update für das iPhone 4 hätten sie sich aber, meiner und der Meinung vieler anderer, Sparen können. Das läuft einfach nur ********.
Daher kannst du das nicht mehr als "Supported" ansehen, eher als so noch nachgeschoben als publicity.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Oktober 2013)

Ist bei Apple aber auch leichter das länger aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Update für das iPhone 4 hätten sie sich aber, meiner und der Meinung vieler anderer, Sparen können. Das läuft einfach nur ********.
> Daher kannst du das nicht mehr als "Supported" ansehen, eher als so noch nachgeschoben als publicity.


 
Das letzte Update beim Nexus S vor einem Jahr auch. Aber beim Gnex wäre locker KitKat möglich gewesen grad weil sie ja wieder werben das KitKat jetzt mit noch schwächerer Hardware läuft als JB.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ist bei Apple aber auch leichter das länger aufrecht zu erhalten.


 
Für die paar Nexus ist das aber auch keine Herrausforderung.

Naja egal. Beim GNex wirds ja dank Community schnell ein Bugfreies KitKat geben aber trotzdem ist es einfach schwach von Google.


----------



## Leandros (31. Oktober 2013)

Warum ist das Schwach? Ist es überhaupt nicht. Irgendwann ist einfach mal Schluss.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Oktober 2013)

Du musst das Betriebssystem aber so rausbringen, dass es wenn es läuft auf allen teilen läuft und das ist bei Apple nunmal deutlich einfacher weil die einfach ne viel geringere Auswahl haben und die Modelle alle relativ gleich sind.


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde mir ein N5 bestellen und dann sehen, ob mir der Akku reicht. Wenn nein, kommt das N5 weg und es wird wohl ein G2


----------



## Smil0r (1. November 2013)

Ich besitze ein iphone 5 und die Nachteile sind größer als die Vorteile. Hier hab ich nur einmal Updated und sofort hab ich negative Veränderungen gehabt. Dazu kann ich nun nicht mehr zurück zu ner alten Version. Jail oder ähnliches sind unantastbar momentan und ich fühl mich auf dem ding auch wie gefangen. Man kann nur das nötigste einstellen und alles über so dumme Umwege. Nur mal um ein Beispiel zu geben: um ein eigenen Klingelton aus einem Lied zu schmieden muss man erstmal ne ganze mp3 zerstückeln und umconvertieren und dann zich Einstellungen im iTunes vornehmen das man da überhaupt etwas in den Klingelton Ordner bekommt. Beim Android ist das einfach nur auswählen, die mp3 und fertig. Außerdem hat man nur ein Jahr Garantie und das ding ist für die Leistung einfach zu teuer. Wenn man mal überlegt das ich 2 Stück gekauft habe, die dinger eingeschweißt waren und nach dem auspacken bei dem einen der Akku locker war und in dem anderen auf der Rückseite ne Beule und ein kratzer waren. Saturn wollte das nichtmal austauschen!! Nur einschicken und 8 Wochen warten. 2 std nach dem kauf. 
Müsste dann extra nach iphone in die nächste Stadt und da hab ich dann recycelte dinger auf Kulanz bekommen. Nicht mal neue!! Das istn Dreck echt. Und dieses Drecks iTunes was man ja nutzen MUSS! Das ist so schrecklich aufdringlich. Da starten extra mehrere Dienste und überwachungsprogramme und wenn da eins von nicht läuft hast du nur Faxen. Dann stellt sich das iTunes immer automatisch auf Standarte Abspielgerät für alle Medien z.b. Und nervt mich jedesmal mit Updates. Son Mist echt. Sowas hatte ich bei Android nie. Alles Schikane. Könnt so einfach sein aber Apple muss ja das Affen iTunes erzwingen. 
Nur meine Meinung. Kauft's ruig.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2013)

Wie hieß nochmal die App mit der man das Wetter auf den Lockscreen bekommt?


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. November 2013)

Bei Apple ist das Problem, die Geräte werden mit den neuen Versionen immer langsamer. 
Mein alter iPod Touch 4 ist schon auf IOS 6 fast nicht mehr vernünftig nutzbar. 
Da braucht ja selbst die Musikplayerapp mehr als 6 Sekunden zum öffnen. 
Google macht das besser, da bringen die neuen Versionen wenigstens Speed.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2013)

Die Apple Taktik ist doch ziemlich genial: Man kann das neue OS auf dem  alten Gerät anschauen und wenn man es in schnell will muss man ein neues Gerät kaufen. So verkauft man Hardware!


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Um das jetzt zu einem Ende zu bringen.

Google hat *nicht* die low-memory Unterstützung in Android 4.4 hinzugefügt um alte Krücken (aka Galaxy Nexus oder Nexus S etc) zurück ins Leben zu bringen. Diese sind Tod. Berechtigt.

Die Unterstützung wurde für:

Wearables
*Neue* low-cost devices
embedded devices, z.B für Home Automation

Warum sollte Google auch nur annähernd daran interessiert sein, das Galaxy Nexus noch zu Unterstützen? Sie machen damit kein Geld. Und genau darum geht es jedem Unternehmen. Die machen das nicht, weil sie euch so mögen ...


@Olstyle: An sich hast du vollkommen Recht. Viele denken auch, das ihr iPhone 4 immer noch ein Renner ist und das tollste und schnellste. Das Smartphone ist 4 Jahre alt und hat grade mal die Leistung von einem halben Kern der aktuellen Generation.


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Warum sollte Google auch nur annähernd daran interessiert sein, das Galaxy Nexus noch zu Unterstützen? Sie machen damit kein Geld.


Google verdient das Geld mit Werbung und dem Appstore und nicht durch Verkäufe von Geräten.
Sollte also egal sein, wie das Teil ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. November 2013)

Seh ich anders.

Google will das die Hersteller ihre Geräte min. 18 Mon. Updaten auch günstige Devices zB. HTC Desire X.
Google könnte das GNex ohne Probs Updaten weil sie Stock Android benutzen.
Google hätte jetzt Gerade mal 3 Geräte zum Updaten.
Google könnte ein Vorbild sein und zeigen das das ohne Probs geht auch bei schwächeren/älteren Geräten wie zB. ein Desire X
Google will doch garnicht an den Nexus gewinn machen sondern den Playstore stärken und durch mehr verkaufte Apps Geld verdienen.
Google hat die Nexus für Entwickler raus gebracht damit diese günstige Geräte bekommen um ihre Apps schnell auf den neuen Stand zu bringen.

Wenn man mal anschaut was Androidhersteller Teileweiße für Updates rausbringen ist das Update beim Iphone4 mit bissl geruckel noch gut....
Man bedenke das es noch gar nicht so lang her ist das selbst neue Heighenddevices mit Android geruckelt haben also ist es doch lachhaft über eine ruckelndes iPhone4 zu meckern.
Wie gesagt solange ich jetzt noch selber rumflashe und die verschiedenen Roms teste usw. kann mir das ja eigentlich egal sein. Aber auch diese Zeit geht vorbei und dann heists auch byebye Android.


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Hat Google getan. Das Galaxy Nexus hatte 24 Monate update Unterstützung.
Schön. So denkst du als Kunde. Wenn du Google wärst, würdest du trotzdem genau so Gewinnmaximierung vornehmen.

Immer meckern, aber im Endeffekt würdet ihr das selbe tun.
Das GNexus hat zwei Jahre support genossen, nach zwei Jahren laufen die Verträge langsam aus und die Leute können sich ein neues Telefon kaufen, was dann evtl eben das Nexus 5 ist, weil es eben support hat. Google möchte die Nexus Reihe boosten und weiter verbreiten, damit es eben nicht mehr das Developer Telefon ist, was das Nexus One und Nexus S waren.


----------



## Wambofisch (1. November 2013)

Ich fühl mich irgendwie verarscht. 470 Euro hat mein Xperia z gekostet und das nexus nur 350 :O

Handys sind ziemliche wegwerf Produkte gewurden. Aber so ein nexus wäre auch was für mich


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

Ich versteht Soldats problem nicht. HIER liegt doch der Vorteil von Android.

Kein offizieles Update mehr? F*ck it. 

Ist opensource und die Chance das jmnd ne Rom nach schiebt ist riesig. At least bei Geräten wie dem GN und GNS-


Ich hatte auch ein iP4. War tolles Gerät. nun hat es meine sis, mit iOS7. Das ist der totale Krebs. Dann lieber kein Update, als eins welches das Device völlig useless macht.

P.S: Wer nutzt hier eig Google Now und will mir mal erklären wie ich das richtig nutze/nutzen kann?


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. November 2013)

Jetzt sagst du das noch aber wenn du mal keinen Bock mehr hast mit Costums rum zu eiern schaut die Sache anders aus.
Zum Iphone4 sag ich nur es ist vorm NexusS gekommen und das NexusS hat mit JB das ruckeln angefangen.
Ist jetzt aber auch egal.

Google Now? Nach der Werbung musst du da garnix machen das weiß von selber was du willst


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

naja ich hab ein oppo. ich wusste worauf ich mich Einlasse.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2013)

Nochmal als Erinnerung:



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wie bring ich denn mein Handy dazu eine FLAC über den Mediaserver abzuspielen? Wenn ich auf die Datei klicke kommt nur "Musiktitel kann nicht abgespielt werden. Keine Serververbindung." MP3s funktionieren problemlos.
> 
> Server ist der PS3 Media Server Auf der PS3 und am TV funktioniert's auch...


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> P.S: Wer nutzt hier eig Google Now und will mir mal erklären wie ich das richtig nutze/nutzen kann?


 Einfach das Handy inkl. Synchronisierung und zumindest rudimentärer Standortfindung laufen lassen, der Rest geht von selbst. Natürlich musst du für sowas wie Losfahrtipps auch den Zielort beim Termin eingegeben haben etc. Was dein Zuhause und was dein Arbeitsplatz ist rät Google z.B. selbst und fragt dann nur irgendwann nach ner Bestätigung.

@DerpMonstah:
Anderen Player versuchen?


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2013)

Mit Poweramp find ich den Server erst gar nicht, warum auch immer... Geht ja am Galaxy S2 auch nicht


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Ich muss sagen ... 4.4 ist verdammt geil geworden! Lässt mich mit dem Nexus 5 (zumindest ein wenig) wieder zu Android als Daily Driver zurück kehren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

Ich hätt so gern ein Moto X. 
Hoff kommt das "Moto X²" nach GER.


----------



## Memphys (1. November 2013)

Gibts eig. schon ein Termin wann das N5 in anderen Shops erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## Klarostorix (1. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ... 4.4 ist verdammt geil geworden! Lässt mich mit dem Nexus 5 (zumindest ein wenig) wieder zu Android als Daily Driver zurück kehren.


 
Die größeren Icons im Drawer sehen aber nach Fallobst aus


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Die größeren Icons im Drawer sehen aber nach Fallobst aus


 
Fallobst? Meinst du Apple? Passt mir, ich mag mein iPhone 5s. 4.4 sieht wirklich schick aus. Sehr elegant.

Bei iOS haben sich alle aufgeregt das sie bei Android "geklaut" haben. Wenn Android das tut, rührt sich kein Finger ...


----------



## Memphys (1. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Fallobst? Meinst du Apple? Passt mir, ich mag mein iPhone 5s. 4.4 sieht wirklich schick aus. Sehr elegant.
> 
> Bei iOS haben sich alle aufgeregt das sie bei Android "geklaut" haben. Wenn Android das tut, rührt sich kein Finger ...


 
Könnte was damit zu tun haben das Apple oft immernoch den Ruf hat das man für den "Style" bezahlt (neben der idiotensicheren Umgebung), und wenn man dann vom Androiden klaut... kommt halt nicht so gut.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich hätt so gern ein Moto X.
> Hoff kommt das "Moto X²" nach GER.


Ich hoffe auch bei jedem Droid wieder, aber aus mir unerfindlichen Gründe traut sich Moto aktuell quasi überhaupt nicht auf den Europäischen Markt.


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Aus den USA kaufen? Habe ich auch gemacht mit meinem Moto X.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

Ja ber wenn ich Zoll+Steuer+Porto und shit zahlen muss, bin ich bei ca 570€ +-

Es sei den ich mach was falsch. Dann sag mir wie ichs machen muss.


----------



## Abufaso (1. November 2013)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Google für 4.4 einen Markennamen wie KitKat verwendet bzw verwenden darf?


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Aus den USA kaufen?


Sollte das Droid 5 dann doch noch kommen ist der Kauf fest eingeplant.
Ungünstig ist halt dass man ja nicht nur das Phone selbst sondern auch spezifisches Zubehör importieren muss.


Abufaso schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Google für 4.4 einen Markennamen wie KitKat verwendet bzw verwenden darf?


Geld 
Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin dass Nestle die sind die zahlen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

@Abu: In dem sie die Sache in Coop mit Nestle machen?

@Lea: Noch besser: Mach mal nen guten Preis für deins .


----------



## Abufaso (1. November 2013)

Gut Geld ist Grund genug für alles ^^ Key Lime Pie wurde verworfen oder war das von Anfang an nurn Gerücht?


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2013)

Nein, das war der Plan anfangs und irgendwann hat man das geändert, aber niemanden was erzählt.
Deswegen stand überall von KLP.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

@turbosnake: ich versteh nicht was du sagen willst.

Ich dachte 4.4 war/ist KLP, nur dass man es in KitKat umbenannt hat.

Man munkelt 5.0 wird Cola, und 5.1 Pepsi (weil besser).


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

Bei dem Deal Nestle + Google ist *kein* Geld geflossen. Ich glaube der Aussage sogar, weil es ist definitiv eine gegenseitige Werbung. Die ganzen Idioten kaufen alle Kit Kats und alle die vorher Android + Play Store nicht so bewusst war gewinnen evtl. einen Gutschein und richten dann eine Kreditkarte ein um eben mehr zu kaufen. 

Nestle scheint aber definitiv mehr zu Gewinnen bei dem Deal.
Ich hasse den Namen immer noch. Ich nenn es KLP, so heißt es auch immer noch Intern.. *FUUCK*. Sie haben es geändert ... Build.VERSION_CODES | Android Developers

Black: Habe mein Moto X leider nicht mehr. Ist schon wieder Verkauft. Wenn ich meine Handys nicht Verkaufen würde hätte ich bald mehr als Google selber. 
Dann würden hier alle Galaxy S liegen. Ein HTC One, One X, One V, HTC Desire, Moto X, Nexus One, Nexus S, Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4, Nexus 5, G1, iPhone 2G, iPhone 3G, iPhone 5s ... und ich glaube ich habe noch einige Vergessen. 

@Black: Cola und Pepsi geht nicht. Geht nach dem Alphabet und sind nur essbare Süßigkeiten. Nächste soll ja, nach dummen Gerüchten, Lemon Pie heißen. Kennst ne Süßigkeiten Marke mit L?


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2013)

Was, du hattest noch kein Sony?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

@Lea: Lion


----------



## Abufaso (1. November 2013)

Da können sies auch gleich Corny nennen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

naja nach L kommt M, also Milkyway. mit Nestlé bekommste das Alphabet fast voll xD.


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Was, du hattest noch kein Sony?


 
Doch. Sagte doch habe welche Vergessen. Hatte das Xperia Z, das Z1 und ein Xperia Arc (war so nen Budget Phone, welches ich verschenkt habe ).

Ey, Black. Mach mir keine Angst. 
Ich will das nicht!


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. November 2013)

Da geht was 
[ROM] [4.4][KRT16M] A taste of KitKat [Alpha] | Galaxy Nexus > XDA


----------



## Klarostorix (2. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> naja nach L kommt M, also Milkyway. mit Nestlé bekommste das Alphabet fast voll xD.


 und danach kommt Nutella 



Leandros schrieb:


> Bei iOS haben sich alle aufgeregt das sie bei  Android "geklaut" haben. Wenn Android das tut, rührt sich kein Finger  ...


 Mir wäre es ja auch lieber gewesen, sie hätten es nicht getan


----------



## Poempel (2. November 2013)

Komischerweise habe ich bei mir immernoch nirgendwo so eine Android KitKat Verpackung gesehen. Bei mir hier gibts in allen Läden nur das Normale


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Da geht was


 
Hab schon lange Kit Kat auf meinem Nexus 4.  Schön selbst compiled.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. November 2013)

Slim ist auch schon fleisig am Arbeiten
[ROM] [4.3] Slim Bean (Maguro) [Stable Build 2] Pg 148 | Galaxy Nexus > XDA
Die wohl für mich wichtigste Custom überhaupt
Dann fang an es auf das GNex zu bringen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. November 2013)

@Lea: studierst du info oder hast ne Ausbildung darin, oder wie bist du zum developen gekommen?


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2013)

Nix von beidem. 
Hab vor knapp 10 Jahren mal angefangen und so hat es sich eben Entwickelt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. November 2013)

Was passiert wenn ich bei den Google Einstellungen App-Daten löschen Anwähle?
Da steht dann das alle Daten in meinem Konto von Drittanbieterapps gelöscht werden und auf keinem meiner Geräte mehr verfügbar sein werden.
Heist das man löscht alle Apps aus seinem Konto auch die wofür man Geld bezahlt hat oder nur die die man mal Runtergeladen hatt?


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2013)

Einfach nicht löschen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. November 2013)

Ok also verlier ich dann alle Apps?


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2013)

Was meinst du damit? Du löschst wahrscheinlich alle Backup Daten. 
Mit dem Play Store wird das nichts zu tun haben. 

Kann ich nicht genau sagen. Warum willst du das Wissen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. November 2013)

Ich fänds halt gut wenn man die Apps bissl aussorieren kann die man im Playstore irgendwann mal runtergeladen hatt grad diese Gratisdinger wo man mal gestestet hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich fänds halt gut wenn man die Apps bissl aussorieren kann die man im Playstore irgendwann mal runtergeladen hatt grad diese Gratisdinger wo man mal gestestet hat.


 
Kannst du doch auch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. November 2013)

Na dann pack mal aus. Ich kenne keinbe möglichkeit. Ich meine die Übersicht die man am PC im Playstore sieht da wird ja der komplette verlauf gespeichert genauso wie die Geräte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Na dann pack mal aus. Ich kenne keinbe möglichkeit. Ich meine die Übersicht die man am PC im Playstore sieht da wird ja der komplette verlauf gespeichert genauso wie die Geräte.


 
Einfach im Playstore aufm Gerät in "Meine Apps - Alle" gehen, und dort kannst du die (nicht installierten) einfach aus der Liste rausnehmen mit dem "X".


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. November 2013)

Um diese ansicht gehts mir nicht da weiß ich es schon ich meinte die


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2013)

Das geht seit dem redesign nicht mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2013)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den kommenden Tegra Note 7 mit Tegra 4?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. November 2013)

ganz OK. trotzdem nex7 kaufen.


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2013)

Genau das selbe wie von Tegra 3. Nichts.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ganz OK. trotzdem nex7 kaufen.


 Problem ist nur das ich nicht mehr als 199€ausgeben will und da liegt das N7 aber halt mind 30€ drüber.
Die würden mit wohl genau 199€ noch drin sein,

@Lea(ndros)
Wieso das?


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2013)

Schlechte Leistung.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2013)

Gegen einen S4 Pro oder mit was vergleichst du ihn?


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2013)

Gegen den im N7.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2013)

Also gegen einen S4 Pro 8064.
Überrascht mich schon etwas, aber dann ist es kein Wunder das sie ihn kaum loswerden.


----------



## Smil0r (3. November 2013)

Hat schon jemand das LG Nexus 5 in der Hand gehabt und kann es beurteilen?


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Ja, habe ich.


----------



## Smil0r (3. November 2013)

Ach und wie ist dann deine Beurteilung?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Also der Tegra 4 soll aber ZZ der schnellste ARM auf dem Markt sein, laut einiger Benches.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also der Tegra 4 soll aber ZZ der schnellste ARM auf dem Markt sein, laut einiger Benches.


 Was nützt dir die Schnelligkeit, wenn keine Software es nutzt? Bei tegra 3 war es genauso. Der Snapdragon 800 ist schon der Hammer. Im 1. Halbjahr 2014 kommt auch das S5 mit 8 Kerner in x64.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Oh mann. Ein neuer persönlicher Rekord bahnt sich an. Smartphone 13 Tage nach kauf zerstört. Habs in der Wanne versenkt jetzt liegts zerlegt auf der Heizung zum trocknen....


----------



## MisterLaggy (3. November 2013)

Nutzt jmd hier das Nox Icon Pack?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

das hier?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kov.theme.nox


----------



## MisterLaggy (3. November 2013)

Jo


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

da ich keine launcher nutze (nur trebuchet wegen Rom), nein.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Oh mann. Ein neuer persönlicher Rekord bahnt sich an. Smartphone 13 Tage nach kauf zerstört. Habs in der Wanne versenkt jetzt liegts zerlegt auf der Heizung zum trocknen....


 
Welches Gerät?


----------



## MisterLaggy (3. November 2013)

@Black Ich wollte mal wissen, wie verbreitet solche Icon Packs sind, weil ich finde, dass es ziemlich genial aussieht.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Nutzen ziemlich viele. Habs z.B auch gekauft.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Nutzt jmd hier das Nox Icon Pack?


 
Ich hab durch SlimRom den Nova nutze aber das Iconpack
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zooyork0721.raptorclaws&hl=de



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Welches Gerät?


 
Ein GNex (bei EBay geschossen)


----------



## MisterLaggy (3. November 2013)

Bin jetzt wieder von MIUI abgekommen. Themes mit irgendwelchen chinesischen Schriftzeichen nerven nach kurzer Zeit nur noch...


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. November 2013)

Also ich benutze momentan das Tiny White Icon Pack. 
Benutzt mir sehr gut


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

So, an alle idioten die meckern das das Galaxy Nexus nicht supported ist: Source-Built 4.4 KitKat for the “Forgotten” Galaxy Nexus – xda-developers

Mir wird ja nicht geglaubt aber: *Ich habe es euch ja gesagt!*


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Ich glaube nicht wirklich jmnd hat daran gezweifelt (außer Soldat, aber da ist 4.4 ja "ins Wasser" gefallen ).


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Ich habe nie behauptet das es kein KITKAT als Custom geben wird 

Zum Teil der in Klammer steht  http://www.smilies.4-user.de/include/Schilder/smilie_a_008.gif
So wie es ausschaut habe ich glück gehabt es funzt alles das einzige was bissl laggy ist ist der Powerbutton, aber da bin ich drann notfalls wird ein neuer bestellt http://www.smilies.4-user.de/include/Schilder/lala.gif



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Ach komm, ich hab auch schon ein iPhone und 2 Nokia versenkt.

Aber lachen konnte ich immer drüber.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Keine Angst ich bin deswegen jetzt nicht sauer  
Wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen
Finds jetzt auch nicht so schlimm. 
Das passiert halt mal wenn man zum Baden immer sein Smartphone mit nimmt um bissl im Netz zu Surfen oder über Tapatalk in Foren rum zu eiern.
Das makabere dabei ist kurz bevor es mir ins Wasser gefallen ist hab ich noch gedacht warum bauen die kein Smartphone was komplett geschlossen ist und alles Wireless geht dann wäre ein Wasserfestes Smartphone ohne Probs möglich. Tja kaum war der gedanke zuende gedacht machts blubb 

Edit. Powerbutton ist bestellt ...


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Keine Angst ich bin deswegen jetzt nicht sauer
> Wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen
> Finds jetzt auch nicht so schlimm.
> Das passiert halt mal wenn man zum Baden immer sein Smartphone mit nimmt um bissl im Netz zu Surfen oder über Tapatalk in Foren rum zu eiern.
> ...


 Könnte man natürlich machen, aber würdest du wirklich auf 3,5mm Audio verzichten wollen und immer mit einem Bluetooth Headset rumrennen um Musik zu hören?
Und Datenübertragung zum PC nur noch per Wlan? Genau so wie man anstatt eines Micro USB was jeder überall rumliegen hat zum laden immer seine Induktionsladestation rumschleppen müsste.
Außerdem wären wasserdichte Membranen über Lautsprecher und Mikro der Sprachqualität sicher nicht zurtäglich.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Könnte man natürlich machen, aber würdest du wirklich auf 3,5mm Audio verzichten wollen und immer mit einem Bluetooth Headset rumrennen um Musik zu hören?


 
Alter? Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Kabel sind das nervigste auf Erden. Bluetooth ist einfach nur geil!
Ich habe schon seit über 6 Monaten nicht ein Kabel in mein Nexus 4 gesteckt.

Also ich kann John nicht verstehen. 

*Datenübertragung:* AirDroid. Mach ich eh nur, weil unter Linux oder Mac OS X die Übertragung über MTP einfach nur ******** ist.
*Kopfhörer:* JayBird BlueBuds X Sport Bluetooth Headphones Es gibt keine geileren mobilen Kopfhörer.
*Aufladen:* Induktion FTW!


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. November 2013)

Dir geht Tonquali ja auch am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

WTF? Wie soll ich das denn jetzt bitte verstehen?


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2013)

So wie er es schreibt.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Mir ist die implizierte Nachricht dahinter einfach nicht wirklich klar. Möchte er implizieren Bluetooth Kopfhörer würden eine schlecte Audioqualität haben? 

@Derp: Willst du mein Tonstudio sehen? Dann sagst du aber nicht nochmal das ich mich nicht um Tonqualität schere du Experte. Reg mich nicht auf.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> WTF? Wie soll ich das denn jetzt bitte verstehen?


 
Er meint tonquali über BT wär deutlich schlechter als Klinke, was ich persönlich nicht beurteilen kann da ich keine Musik habe bei der man das raushören könnte 


Gibts eigentlich 4.4 schon in ner Stabilen CM ROM? 
Und woran erkenn ich obs stable Versionen sind?
Ich wollte meins mal wieder updaten, vielleicht weiß sogar jemand ob man das über den CM eigenen Updater machen kann?


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2013)

Ja, schlechter als etwas mit Kabel zum gleichen  Preis.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Kauf dir die BlueBirds und hör auf so eine verquälte scheis*e zu schreiben.

@Power: Alter. 4.4 ist nichtmal mit der CM source gemerged und wird es auch wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell. Das wird Monate dauern bis es überhaupt unstable alpha builds geben wird.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. November 2013)

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht 
dann geh ich wohl erstmal auf 4.3


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. November 2013)

Verdammt, Ich wollte heute Abend unbedingt bereits 4.4 auf dem evo haben 
Wofür werden die cm Entwickler denn bezahlt? 

Spaß beiseite, Ich bin froh heute noch Heim zu kommen...


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, Ich bin froh heute noch Heim zu kommen...



Wie? Mit Apple Maps gefahren?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie? Mit Apple Maps gefahren?


 
Könnt sogar hinkommen, hab das mal mit nem Kumpel mit Apple Maps verglichen.
Das ist ja kein Vergleich zu Google Maps


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Könnte man natürlich machen, aber würdest du wirklich auf 3,5mm Audio verzichten wollen und immer mit einem Bluetooth Headset rumrennen um Musik zu hören?
> Und Datenübertragung zum PC nur noch per Wlan? Genau so wie man anstatt eines Micro USB was jeder überall rumliegen hat zum laden immer seine Induktionsladestation rumschleppen müsste.
> Außerdem wären wasserdichte Membranen über Lautsprecher und Mikro der Sprachqualität sicher nicht zurtäglich.


 
Ja das würde ich. 
Ich höre so gut wie nie Musik übers Smartphone und wenn kann ich auch mein Defy/Evo3d oder sonst ein altes Ding für nehmen. 
Induktives Laden wird mein nächstes Smartphone haben müssen ein anderes kauf ich mir einfach nimmer.
AirDroid hab ich auch schon genutzt und würde mich nicht stören es immer zu machen.
Es müsste halt dann WLan-Debuging möglich sein fürs rooten flashen usw.



Leandros schrieb:


> Alter? Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Kabel sind das nervigste auf Erden. Bluetooth ist einfach nur geil!
> Ich habe schon seit über 6 Monaten nicht ein Kabel in mein Nexus 4 gesteckt.
> 
> Also ich kann John nicht verstehen.
> ...



Genau das wünsche ich mir das Ding einfach zum Laden auf ne Fläche legen und falls ich mitn PC drauf zu greifen will Airdroid oder so.
Dafür 100%ig dichtes Smartphone ohne irgendwelche Klappen und Dichtungen die früher oder später undicht werden oder vergessen werden können.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich 4.4 schon in ner Stabilen CM ROM?
> Und woran erkenn ich obs stable Versionen sind?
> Ich wollte meins mal wieder updaten, vielleicht weiß sogar jemand ob man das über den CM eigenen Updater machen kann?


 
Zur Zeit gibt es nur Alphastatusroms fürs Evo.
[ROM] [4.4] [KRT16M] A taste of KitKat [Alpha] | Galaxy Nexus > XDA
[ROM] [4.4] SlimKat (Maguro) [Alpha Builds] | Galaxy Nexus > XDA
Laufen ganz gut bis auf paar Bugs auch der Akku hält gut für ne Alpha.
[Rom 4.2.2 - 4.4] SlimBean 4.4 Alpha, 4.3 St.2 & 4.2.2 Build 8 [02.11.] - Seite 15 - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Alter? Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Kabel sind das nervigste auf Erden. Bluetooth ist einfach nur geil!
> Ich habe schon seit über 6 Monaten nicht ein Kabel in mein Nexus 4 gesteckt.
> 
> Also ich kann John nicht verstehen.
> ...


 Klar sind Kabel nervig, aber mit Bluetooth Kopfhörern verlagert man das Nervig nur. Dann hat man noch ein Gerät, dass man aufladen musst. Abgesehen davon ist es schwerer und sehr viel teurer.
Mich würde es mehr nerven das Headset zuhause extra laden zu müssen als einfach mit Klinke zu hören.

Induktionsladung ist tatsächlich richtig geil, aber die Ladestationen sind viel größer, schwerer und teurer als ein einfaches Micro USB Kabel. Das kostet wenige Cent und passt überall rein.
Man fährt also spontan zur Oma und muss das Induktionsladegerät mitschleppen. Ein kleines Kabel passt in die Hosentasche und ist außerdem so billig, dass man überall ein paar davon deponieren kann.
Oder man ist bei einem Kumpel und plötzlich ist das Handy leer. Micro USB Ladegeräte hat jeder, Induktionsladegeräte nicht.

Dateiübertragung über Wlan ist erstmal auch praktischer, aber was macht man wenn man mal wo ist wo es kein Wlan gibt? z.B. bei nem Kumpel schnell einen Film aufs Handy schieben. Oh, blöd, der hat kein Wlan Empfang in seinem Zimmer. 
Oder in der Bahn mit dem Laptop. Erstmal den Laptop zum Router machen, dann connecten mit Passworteingabe usw.? Also viel mehr gefummel wie ein einfach das Kabel einzustecken.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. November 2013)

Nein, Stau... 
War ja sehr easy, auf die a42, von dort auf die a7 und da bin ich ja noch... 

@topic: warum stürzt das Handy eigentlich dauernd ab? 
Keine aktiven apps, Display aus und beim aufwecken stürzt er ab... 
Evo 3d mit cm 10.2


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Wenn mehr Hersteller auf den Zug mit induktives Laden aufspringen dauerts nicht lang und es hat jeder eine Station daheim.
Wichtig ist nur das alle den selben Standart nehmen und nicht irgend ein Dreckshersteller sein eigenes Ding macht.
Zur Datenübertragung könnt man ja zB. NFC nehmen und das mit ner Dokingstation fürn PC kombinieren wenn man kein W-Lan hat/will.
Es gibt viele möglichkeiten alles ohne Stecker zu machen.



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Nein, Stau...
> War ja sehr easy, auf die a42, von dort auf die a7 und da bin ich ja noch...
> 
> @topic: warum stürzt das Handy eigentlich dauernd ab?
> ...



Kein Plan hab CM beim Evo noch nie genutzt nimm mal die SlimBean die läuft sehr gut.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. November 2013)

Ich will übrigens keineswegs sagen, dass das ganze Kabellos unnötig ist. Im Gegenteil, ich finde Kabellos auch toll und Kabel nervig. Zumindest in einigen Bereichen besser als mit Kabel.

Aber ich würde nur damit das Handy es überlebt wenn ich es in die Wanne schmeiße nie auf die kabelgebundene Alternative verzichten.
Zu Hause spricht nix dagegen sein Gerät einfach auf den Induktionsladedock zu schmeißen und alles kabellos zu machen. Musik an die Anlage Streamen oder mit dem PC drauf zugreifen. Kein Problem und echt cool. 

Aber dann muss man das ganze drumrum überall haben. Und das hat man im Moment noch nicht. Deshalb würde ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein Gerät kaufen, dass sich ausschließlich induktiv laden lässt und sämtliche Datenübertragung nur Wireless kann.
Ob man jetzt sein Ladedock mit NFC, Wlan, Bluetooth oder ganz was anderem kombiniert löst das Problem, dass so ein Dock teuer, schwer, unhandlich und zur Zeit noch nicht verbreitet ist übrigens nicht.

Außerdem sind in einigen Bereichen kabelgebundene Lösungen immer noch besser.
z.B. finde ich das bei den Kopfhörern so. Zuhause an die Anlage Streamen ok, die muss ich nicht laden und sowieso irgendwo einstecken, aber auch noch auf den Akkustand vom Headset achten? Im Ernst?
Anderes Beispiel, auch wenn es nicht direkt um Handys geht: Das Heimnetzwerk. Würd ich wenn möglich immer mit Lan machen. Das ist viel schneller, sicherer und zuverlässiger.


Fazit:
Alles Kabellos? Gerne, aber zur Zeit nur wenn die kabelgebundenen Alternativen ebenfalls mit an Board sind.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Damit es langsam aber sicher zum Standard wird muss einer anfangen.
Ich wäre sofort dabei wenns sowas gäbe.
Aber das wird eh nix. 
Die meisten springen ja nicht mal auf den Wirelessladezug auf.
Wer bietet sowas zur zeit von Haus aus an? 
Nexus und Nokia.
Statt diesen blöden NFC sollens lieber induktives Laden überall einbauen....


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Also ich mag meine Kabel. Kann den hatred grade nicht nachvollziehen.

EDIT: NFC ist bei weitem cooler/innovativer/sinnvoller als Induktionsladestationen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Ist doch nur ne normale Diskusion wo jeder seine Meinung dazu äußert. 
Manche halt etwas agressiver als die anderen aber das kennt man ja


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also ich mag meine Kabel. Kann den hatred grade nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> EDIT: NFC ist bei weitem cooler/innovativer/sinnvoller als Induktionsladestationen.


 
wenns hier in DE mal was bringen würde ja


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also ich mag meine Kabel. Kann den hatred grade nicht nachvollziehen.


Den hatred? WTF?

@John: Gut, mit den Fallback Lösungen magst du recht haben. Allerdings hatte ich deine Situationen, in denen Kabel nützlich sind, noch nie. Ich lade mein Handy nicht bei Freunden, in Schulen / Unis. Ich lade es einmal morgens und einmal abends. Reicht.
Klar, du musst dan auf den Akkustand vom Headset achten und das eben laden ... im Prinzip hat es sich nur verlagert, aber darum ging es ja gar nicht. Es ging darum die Kabel vom Handy fern zuhalten, nicht von allen Geräten. 


@Soldat: Datenübertragung mit NFC? Willst du ins Infrarot Zeitalter zurück? Nee, warte. Infrarot ist schneller als NFC.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Ja ne ich mein ich bin ja auch Digital und wäre am liebsten Vollcyborg. 

Aber wireless macht auch immer alles gleich 3mal teurer.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Wenn du 6 Handys und 3 Tablets auf dem Tisch liegen hast, lernst du Wireless zu lieben.

Na und? Was interessiert mich Geld? Habe ich mehr als genug. Da mach ich mir die wenigsten Gedanken drum.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Ja das ist ja toll wenn dich Geld nicht juckt. Leider bist du nicht die breite Masse.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

@Lea 
Kein Plan wie schnell NFC ist war nur ne Idee wofür es eventuell mal Sinnvoll wäre aber wie man sieht zu nix nutze 
Dann eben Bluetooth.



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja toll wenn dich Geld nicht juckt. Leider bist du nicht die breite Masse.


Wenns zum standart geworden ist wird auch das einiges günstiger.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wenns zum standar*d* geworden ist wird auch das einiges günstiger.


 
zweifellos.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @Lea
> Kein Plan wie schnell NFC ist war nur ne Idee wofür es eventuell mal Sinnvoll wäre aber wie man sieht zu nix nutze
> Dann eben Bluetooth.



Schon wieder daneben.  Ne, scherz.
Die Verbindung von beidem ist der optimale weg, so wie es Android Beam / Diverse Drittanbieter Hardware eben nutzt. NFC zum Verbinden, also Credentials und so austauschen, und die eigentlich Übertragung über Bluetooth.

Ich bin allerdings auch noch auf BLE heiß, kann man auch einiges tolles mit machen.


@Black: Siehe Anhang.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

@Lea: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Ihr seid echt geil 

@Lea 
BLE.... aha.... ja darauf warte ich auch....
Was war das nochmal ????

EDIT:
Was mir da noch einfällt von wegen USB-Kabel zum Film auf Handy ziehen.
Selbst da funzen nicht alle mit allen Geräten.
Das LG USB-Kabel vom Optimus7 funktioniert beim Evo3d nicht zum Daten übertragen.
Beim GNex hat weder das LG- noch das HTC-Kabel funktioniert. 
Dachte schon ich hätte ein GNex mit defekten USB-Anschluss untergeschoben bekommen. Erst das USB-Kabel von meinem Defy hat auch beim GNex gefunzt.
Also so einheitlich ist selbst das nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Eventuell meint er Bluetooth Low Energy?


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Richtig. Bluetooth Low Energy. 

@Soldat: Hätte ich dir aber sagen können, du kannst übrigens deine USB Anschlüsse dadurch auch zerstören. Es ist zwar Micro USB, aber die Pin Belegung ist meist überall unterschiedlich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Egal was die EU macht, irgendwie ist es nie durchdacht. Was bringt mir ein einheitliches Format, wenn ich es nicht an jedem Gerät nutzen kann...

Ein weiterer Punkt für Wireless.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Soviel zu Micro-USB standard.... ist doch alles fürn Arsch.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Es ist schon ein Standard. Du kannst mit jedem Kabel jedes Micro USB Gerät laden. 
Nichts anderes ist im Dokument der EU verlangt. Von Datenübertragung ist nirgends die Rede.

Trivia am Rande: Wusstet ihr das Apple mit an dem Standard für Mobiltelefone entwickelt hat? Der Hersteller Nummer 1 von proprietärem shit.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Dafür bieten sie ja den Adapter an was laut dem Abkommen reicht... das nächste Problem. 
Man sollte mal ein gescheiten Standard entwickeln und keine Schlupflöcher lassen. 
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Naja .. genau genommen müssen keine Micro USB Stecker mehr verbaut werden, da diese Vereinbarung abgelaufen ist und nicht erneuert worden ist. 

Mal drüber nachgedacht, das diese Verbindungen alle noch USB 2 sind? 
Nur Samsung hat mit dem Note 3 bisher USB 3 Micro-B.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2013)

Low Power Bluetooth/BLE ist auch irgendwie schon ewig in der Mache. Vor vier Jahren meinten die Kollegen aus der Vorentwicklung schon dass das "bald" überall kommen wird.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Naja, Apple scheint es jetzt zu Pushen. Eventuell wird es dann ja mal was.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2013)

Weil es da angeblich Bedenken gibt was das Laden in der Zukunft angeht wegen Schnellladen neue Akkus Blablabla...
Dann sollens doch ne Reserve einbauen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Naja, Apple scheint es jetzt zu Pushen. Eventuell wird es dann ja mal was.


Naja, Apple pusht auch Thunderbolt, da tut sich außerhalb der Apfelwelt trotzdem nichts.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

Naja, Thunderbolt ist selbst in der Apple Welt überhaupt nicht benutzt. An sich ein toller Standard. Nur viel zu teuer und eben zu wenig verwendet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

aber das mit usb2/3 ist wirklich ein guter Punkt. 
Ich will das sich 3.0 Kabel/Anschlüsse durchsetzen. So viel teurer kann das ja nicht sein. Oder direkt dann 3.1 .


----------



## Abufaso (3. November 2013)

Bringt das beim Laden einen Vorteil?


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2013)

USB 3 erlaubt offiziell 900mA statt der 500mA von Version 2. Da sich aber eh niemand an letztere Grenze hält ist es zum Laden relativ egal.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> aber das mit usb2/3 ist wirklich ein guter Punkt.
> Ich will das sich 3.0 Kabel/Anschlüsse durchsetzen. So viel teurer kann das ja nicht sein. Oder direkt dann 3.1 .


 
3.1 braucht sich nicht in Kabeln / Anschlüssen durchsetzen. 3.1 ist eine rein interne Änderung. 3.1 nutzt die selben Kabel / Anschlüsse.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

Jo, aber sind doch trotzdem andere Controller?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Könnte man natürlich machen, aber würdest du wirklich auf 3,5mm Audio verzichten wollen und immer mit einem Bluetooth Headset rumrennen um Musik zu hören?


 
Beim Xperia Z1 braucht man afaik keine Klappen, weils nach innen abgedichtet wurde. Es geht also doch.


----------



## Leandros (3. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Jo, aber sind doch trotzdem andere Controller?


 
Richtig. Die Controller müssen aktualisiert werden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. November 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Beim Xperia Z1 braucht man afaik keine Klappen, weils nach innen abgedichtet wurde. Es geht also doch.


 Weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber theoretisch erzeugt Wasser in der Klinkenbuchse einen Kurzschluss zwischen den Kontakten dort.
Allerdings wäre es nicht schwer die einfach nicht zu verbinden, wenn kein Stecker drin ist. Ob ein Stecker drin ist wird ja sowieso erkannt, da nebenbei einfach noch drei Transistoren zu schalten stellt bestimmt kein Problem dar.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. November 2013)

Wenn man wirklich ein 100% wasserfesten device möchte, hat man mit BT, AirPlay, DLNA ja genügend ausweich Möglichkeiten (schreibt man das zusammen??) zum Klinkenanschluss.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. November 2013)

Es gibt noch eine möglichkeit da ists dann egal ob Wasser eindringt
Leaders in Liquid Repellent Nano-Coating Technology | P2i 
Dann müsste das Smartphone aber so gebaut sein das das Wasser was rein kommt auch ne möglichlkeit hat wieder leicht raus zu kommen.
Frag mich wann der erste mit sowas kommt.

Da mein GNex eh schon zerlegt da liegt hab ich gleich etwas mitbestellt mal schauen ob ich das reingebastel bekomm.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190941942390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Idee hab ich schon mal schauen obs passt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. November 2013)

An die Freunde der kabellosen Freiheit.

Welche App kann ich nutzen um Daten übers Drahtlosnetz zu schieben?

Grad nutz ich WebShare Lite, was für kleine Dateien auch geht. Aber wenn ich Animes rüberschieben will, was ja mal so 7-8GB sein können, bekomme ich immer den netten Hinweis "Session Expired". 
Wenn es jetzt dafür ne suitable App gibt, wäre das phänomenal.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

AirDroid.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2013)

Oder mit Solidexplorer. 

Ich habe meine Festplatten im Netzwerk freigegeben und kopiere die Dateien direkt über den Filemanager. Ist mMn wesentlich komfortabler als Airdroid, wenn man zumindenst im eigenen Netz Daten verschieben will.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. November 2013)

Das ist lustig, das bekomme ich nicht hin.  Wenn ich bei Solid die automatische Suche benutze, dann klappt's perfekt. Aber nur, bis Soild einmal zu war. Dann findet er den Rechner nicht mehr. Und wenn ich "//PCNAME" oder "PCNAME" eingebe, geht's ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Welches Protokoll? Welches OS?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. November 2013)

Mal noch 4.3 und als Protokoll SMB.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Mal über IP versucht?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. November 2013)

Will ich eigentlich nicht, weil unser ach so toller Speedport alle drei Wochen die IPs neu vergibt. Aber ja, mit IP geht es.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Feste IP über DHCP einstellen. Das sollte auch ein drecks speedport können.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. November 2013)

Nein, das geht bei den Mistdingern nicht.  Die über DHCP verteilten IPs müssen maximal alle drei Wochen neu vergeben werden. Intervalle kann man von 24 Stunden bis drei Wochen vergeben. Heißt also, alle drei Wochen können die Geräte im Haus neue IPs haben.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2013)

Ist ja absolut behindert. Kannst da kein DD-WRT oder OpenWRT drauf machen? 
Mein Router vergibt sogar *automatisch ohne restart* dem AppleTV oder z.B XBMC Geräten feste IPs.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. November 2013)

Glaub mir. Wenn du dir selber schweren psychischen Schaden zufügen willst, kaufst du dir einen Speedport.  Egal, ich versuch mal was mit den Lenovo dLANs, vllt klappt das ja.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. November 2013)

Also mal ehrlich, das sollte wirklich mit Speedports gehen. Ich glaube dir nicht, das das nicht möglich ist. Ich hatte auch schon viele Speedports eingerichtet, da ging das immer (sei es billige oder teurere Modelle). 

Aber mal abgesehen davon, wieso stellst du an deinen Geräten keine Feste IP ein?


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

An seine Geräten eine feste IP ohne feste vom Router mit DHCP aktiviert würde nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. November 2013)

Kannst ja mal das Probieren, vorletzter Post.
https://forum.telekom.de/foren/read...cp-feste-ip-adresse-zuweisen,510,8881766.html


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> An seine Geräten eine feste IP ohne feste vom Router mit DHCP aktiviert würde nicht funktionieren.


 
Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du sagen willst. 

Natürlich kann er feste IP`s zuweißen, egal ob DHCP an oder aus ist. Dafür gibts den DHCP-Adressbereich, welchen man in jedem Router festlegen kann. Standardeinstellung müsste sowieso schon eine "Range" sein, meist von 100-200. 

Ich habe auch nur DHCP an für mobile Wlan-Geräte. Alle anderen haben natürlich feste IP`s im Netz.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. November 2013)

@Bioschnitzel: Der Screenshot sollte reichen. Ist übrigens ein W 724V.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29850515/dhcp.jpg

@Soldat: Der Link funktioniert nicht richtig. Lande damit immer in der Threadübersicht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. November 2013)

Kannst du echt keine festen IPs vergeben? Wasn das für drecks Router


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. November 2013)

bei amazon kann man Router kaufen, hab ich gehört. Ich hab unseren Speedport nicht mal ausgepackt damals.


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Pack einfach DD-WRT oder OpenWRT drauf. Dann hat sich das gegessen.
Alternative wäre einen Nameserver aufzusetzen, dann kannst du auch über den Hostname reingehen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. November 2013)

Werd ich wohl die Tage auch. Langsam geht mir das Ding nämlich gewaltig Pief.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. November 2013)

Und was spricht jetzt dagegen dein PC eine feste IP zuzuweisen außerhalb des DHCP-Bereiches?


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Das er dann höchstwahrscheinlich kein Internet mehr an dem PC haben wird?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das er dann höchstwahrscheinlich kein Internet mehr an dem PC haben wird?


 
Wieso sollte er kein Internet haben? 

Was hat Feste IP / DHCP mit Internet zutun? 


Er trägt die Feste IP in seiner NIC ein, dazu das Gateway & DNS Server (Router-IP) und schon hat er Internet.


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Ich wette mit dir er hat kein Internet. Telekom benötigt Zugangsdaten, du kannst den Router / Modem nicht übergehen.

Edit: Ich habe es bei mir grade mal getestet. Kein Chance. Du kommst so nicht ins Internet. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn.


----------



## Timsu (5. November 2013)

Klar kann man einem PC außerhalb der DHCP Range eine feste IP geben, der Router wird dabei auch nicht umgangen


----------



## crusherd (5. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich wette mit dir er hat kein Internet. Telekom benötigt Zugangsdaten, du kannst den Router / Modem nicht übergehen.
> 
> Edit: Ich habe es bei mir grade mal getestet. Kein Chance. Du kommst so nicht ins Internet. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn.



Die Zugangsdaten sind ja auch im Router gespeichert und nicht auf dem PC. Deshalb kannst du einfach irgendeine IP einstellen. Nur muss man dabei das Gateway auf dem PC setzen (meist IP des Routers 192.168.2.0). Wie kommt man ohne DHCP denn sonst ins Internet, außer selbst eine IP zu setzen?

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Mein router denied alle Verbindungen die nicht über DHCP vergeben worden sind.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. November 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> @Soldat: Der Link funktioniert nicht richtig. Lande damit immer in der Threadübersicht.


 
Ich Zitiere mal aus den Post:


> Also, ich helf mir da folgendermassen:
> 
> Standardmäßig hat der Speedport einen DHCP Bereich ab 192.168.2.100  aufwärts bei einer Netzmaske von 255.255.255.0. D.h. alles, was  192.168.2.x ist, liegt im lokalen Netz. Alles, was feste IPs haben soll,  liegt bei mir also unterhalb von 192.168.2.100, also z.b. 192.168.2.50  oder 192.168.2.72, etc. Bei meinen Druckern schalte ich DHCP ab und  trage die IP Adressen fix ein (mit Netzmaske 255.255.255.0). Ist einmal  Aufwand am Drucker aber dann hat man Ruhe.
> 
> Wichtig ist nur, die 192.168.2.1 nicht zu vergeben, weil das der Speedport selbst ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. November 2013)

Versuch ich mal. Danke dir.


----------



## mrfloppy (5. November 2013)

oder den speedport fritzen wenn das noch geht. dann kannst nen haken setzen das die IP immer bestehen bleiben soll für das gerät xyz


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich wette mit dir er hat kein Internet. Telekom benötigt Zugangsdaten, du kannst den Router / Modem nicht übergehen.
> 
> Edit: Ich habe es bei mir grade mal getestet. Kein Chance. Du kommst so nicht ins Internet. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn.


 
Was du schreibst ist totaler Schwachsinn! 


DHCP hat nichts mit ins Internet kommen zutun! DHCP weißt den Geräten welche ebenfalls auf DHCP eingestellt sind, automatisch die passenden Einstellungen zu. 
Das ist halt praktisch für Mobile Geräte, welche sich oft mit anderen Netzen verbinden. Da dein PC aber jeden Tag im selben Netz ist, sollte man sowieso feste Einstellungen vornehmen. 
Dazu gibts du dein Gerät eine feste freie IP (am besten außerhalb des DHCP-Bereiches), trägst das Gateway ein (Router-IP) und dann noch die DNS-Server, als Primary die Router-IP, als Secondary ein DNS deiner Wahl, ich empfehle Google (8.8.8.8). 
Und schon kommst du genauso ins Internet. 

Das sind einfache Netzwerkgrundlagen, sollte eigentlich kein Thema sein.


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Ja, bla bla bla. Ich weiss was DHCP ist. Trotzdem hat mich noch nie ein Router ins Netz gelassen wenn ich eine feste IP vergebe mit aktivem DHCP server. Probier es aus, aber sag mir was für ein router du hast.


----------



## Timsu (5. November 2013)

Dann trägst du falsche Daten ein.
Der Router weiß gar nicht, ob der PC die Konfiguration über DHCP erhalten hat.


----------



## dbilas (5. November 2013)

Es hat nicht einer zufällig die justin.tv apk die er zur Verfügung stellen würde?

Ich finde nur free streaming aber das ist nicht die richtige justin.tv app die ich suche


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2013)

Kann ma ein Moderator die letzen zwei Seiten löschen? Ist ja Peinlich für mich. 

Ich habe grade erst geblickt was ihr meint, ich dachte an was ganz anderes. Natürlich habt ihr Recht. Es ist komplett wurst ob mein Gerät die Einstellungen per DHCP erhält oder ich sie statisch eintrage ...


PS: Ist mir aufgefallen als ich auf dem iPhone auf meine Config geschaut habe.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. November 2013)

mal was anderes. wenn ich auf meinem nex7 den tablet ui anschmeiss, verschwinden in MX player die softbuttons und die statusbar nicht mehr. das macht mich traurig, gibts da ne lösung?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. November 2013)

TabletUi aus lassen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. November 2013)

ja aber ich mag TUI sehr. aber bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Tablet UI gibt es ja auch nicht mehr in Android. Wurde komplett entfernt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kann ma ein Moderator die letzen zwei Seiten löschen? Ist ja Peinlich für mich.
> 
> Ich habe grade erst geblickt was ihr meint, ich dachte an was ganz anderes. Natürlich habt ihr Recht. Es ist komplett wurst ob mein Gerät die Einstellungen per DHCP erhält oder ich sie statisch eintrage ...
> 
> ...


 
Ach ist schon okay, jeder irrt sich mal bzw ist mit den Gedanken irgendwie wo anders  


Also um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen, was spricht nun dagegen?


----------



## Memphys (6. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, bla bla bla. Ich weiss was DHCP ist. Trotzdem hat mich noch nie ein Router ins Netz gelassen wenn ich eine feste IP vergebe mit aktivem DHCP server. Probier es aus, aber sag mir was für ein router du hast.


 
Überhaupt kein Problem, meine Xbox hat zB ne DMZ-IP ausserhalb der DHCP-Range  verpasst gekriegt wegen dem NAT-Typ, der Rest läuft aber über DHCP... Router kann ich dir sagen wenn ich Zuhause bin.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Überhaupt kein Problem, meine Xbox hat zB ne DMZ-IP ausserhalb der DHCP-Range  verpasst gekriegt wegen dem NAT-Typ, der Rest läuft aber über DHCP... Router kann ich dir sagen wenn ich Zuhause bin.


 
Er sagte doch schon, das er sich geirrt hatte! 

Das geht mit jedem Router


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2013)

Interessanter vergleich zwischen allen Nexus Geräten. Nexus 5 vs. Nexus 4 vs. Galaxy Nexus vs. Nexus S vs. Nexus One - YouTube


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. November 2013)

@ Leandros,

du kennst dich doch mit Android Programmieren aus. 


Ich hatte vorher immer mit meinem Xperia Z Stockroms verwendet (mit root).


Nun nutze ich diese Kitkat-Rom:
[AOSP KRT16M] [v3.2] [5. Nov] 4.4 STABLE / Android 4.3.1 STABLE [Kernel 3.4.67] - Page 70 - xda-developers


Für die Stockroms gabs es immer einen Navbar-Mod der die DPI geändert hat (ich glaube 32 anstatt 36 dpi oder sowas). Kannst du mir da eine Zip zum flashen basteln? 
Ich mag das überhaupt nicht wenn die Navbar für so mega dicke Wurstfinger gemacht ist, viel zu groß!


Edit:

Und wie kann man mit der Standard Google Kontakt-App alle Kontakte ausblenden lassen die keine Rufnummer hinterlegt haben? Das ging mit Samsung/Sony Stock Roms immer. Das wäre echt Mist wenn das nicht geht...


----------



## Henriko (9. November 2013)

hey,

weiß jemand wo ich am besten ein Nexus5 herkriege ohne mit Kreditkarte zu zahlen?
Soll ich warten bis es bei Versandhäusern wie Amazon ankommt oder ist es möglich das Handy in den USA preiswert zu kaufen?


----------



## Smil0r (9. November 2013)

Der suche schließe ich mich an


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. November 2013)

Google play Karten kaufen? 
Gibt es z.b. neu rewe etc in 15, 25 und 50 Euro...


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. November 2013)

Nein, die Geräte kann man nicht mit Karten kaufen.


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Gar nicht, in Deutschland. Drauf hoffen das Saturn wieder welche bekommt.


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. November 2013)

"wieder"? Wüsste nicht dass die welche hätten, zumindest bei uns (Nähe Frankfurt  am Main).


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Kann ich nicht sagen, es gibt aber einige die welche hatten. 
Im Online Shop ist es auch gelistet. 

http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/LG-NEXUS-5,48352,365078,969411.html


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. November 2013)

Ok. Demzufolge hast deins (oder deine 2) im Playstore gekauft.(?)


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2013)

Ja. Eines aber nur.


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. November 2013)

Reicht meistens


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

SO mal die 4.4 Slim drauf. Sieht ganz nett aus. Hab mal auf den ART renderer umgestellt, mir allerdings nicht klar was das groß bringt.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

ART bringt verdammt viel. Für mich die beste Änderung an ganz 4.4.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

Ja aber grad gesehen das die Gapps mit ART abschmiert. =(

Hoff kommen bald funkende Gapps.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. November 2013)

Einmal für die dummen, was ist ART?  
Hab noch ne Frage. 
Wenn ich Musik über Kopfhörer höre, und dann versehentlich während die Musik läuft die Sprachsteuerung aktiviere, ist auf einmal jeglicher Sound weg. Wenn ich dann wieder in die Sprachsteuerung gehe, geht der Sound, gehe ich raus geht er wieder aus. 
Was mach ich falsch? 
Ich starte dann immer das Handy neu, anders komme ich aus diesem "Soundtod" nicht raus.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

ART ist ein Ersatz für Dalvik. Es ändert den compiler für Apps von JIT auf AOT.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> ART ist ein Ersatz für Dalvik. Es ändert den compiler für Apps von JIT auf AOT.



Bringt mir sehr viel 
Aber wenns wirklich was bringt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2013)

Also ich hab Kitkat wieder runtergeschmissen. Sowas unausgereiftes, Stock-Android ist wirklich mist! 

Da merke ich erstmal was für Arbeit in den Hersteller-Roms steckt. Ich warte lieber auf eine Sony Original Rom


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Attention! Troll detected. Troll detected. 

Was für eine ******** du wieder laberst. Was ist unausgereift?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Attention! Troll detected. Troll detected.
> 
> Was für eine ******** du wieder laberst. Was ist unausgereift?


 
Nix troll, ich hatte ernsthaft vor ein Nexus zu kaufen, nun lasse ich aber definitiv die Finger von. 

Sony macht echt einiges besser, eigentlich alles.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

da will ich widersprechen. Nenne doch mal nachvollziehbare Punkte?


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Also ohne jetzt hier konkret Punkte zu nennen, stempel ich dich weiterhin als Troll ab.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

zumal du wahrscheinlich so ne Sony Rom irgwie per launcher auf den nex bekommen würdest lawlawl


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> zumal du wahrscheinlich so ne Sony Rom irgwie per launcher auf den nex bekommen würdest lawlawl


 
Sony Rom per Launcher auf Nexus? Was laberst du für einen bull$hit?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

naja du Holst dir ne aosp und dann über nen launher das Sony interface. außerdem bin nicht ich dich persönlich angegangen...


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Also ich habe noch keine Argumente gehört. Daher bist du für mich weiterhin ein Troll.

Mich würde das allerdings wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> naja du Holst dir ne aosp und dann über nen launher das Sony interface. außerdem bin nicht ich dich persönlich angegangen...


 
Der Launcher bringt mir aber nichts. Da nutze ich den Nova auf meinem Sony. Mir gehts um andere Dinge. 


@ Leandros

Es sind einfach viele Dinge, welche mich sehr stören. 

Fangen wir mit den Google Apps an, Kontakte/Telefon App sind mNm hässlich und schlecht. Wirken unübersichtlich, man kann keine Kontakte ohne Rufnummer ausblenden (geht bei Samsung, Sony und wahrscheinlich auch bei anderen). 
Auch die Album-App und Walkman App ist von Sony einfach um Welten besser als die Google-Apps. 
Dann die Kamera, da ist Sony eh was Einstellungen und Aufbau angeht weit den anderen voraus.

Dann der Launcher. Man kann nichts einstellen, Icons sind viel zu groß (wahrscheinlich haben die Google Mitarbeiter Wurstfinger und brauchen daher xxl Icons auf nem 5" Bildschirm). Wallpaper-Scrolling ist ebenfalls nicht abstellbar, dazu kommt das google irgendwas daran geändert hat. Früher war die Auflösung für Scroll-Wallpaper 2160x1920. Nimmt man jetzt ein Bild in der Auflösung, fehlt links und rechts ein Teil. Warum wurde das geändert?! Also kann ich nun weder normale 1080p Wallpaper nutzen, noch die ehemaligen Scroll-Wallpaper. 
Ist ja eigentlich auch wurscht dacht ich mir, nimmst wieder den Nova. In Sony Roms bleibt auch mit Nova die Nav und Statusbar transparent, bei Stock-Android nicht. Schwarze nav und Statusbars will ich nicht haben! 

Das alles hat mich schon wieder angekotzt. 

Dann kommt das UI. 
In der Statusbar hässliche Windows 8 kacheln als Schnelleinstellungen. Und wieso muss mein Google-Plus Profil dort ebenfalls als Bild-Kachel auftauchen? Sinnlos, hässlich und unpraktisch. Das macht Sony ebenfalls viel besser, zumal ich dort einstellen kann welche Funktionen in der Statusbar sein sollen. 

Auch gibt es keinen Knopf um alle Hintergrundanwendungen zu beenden, ich muss wirklich alle einzeln per Hand wegwischen (erinnert mich ans Iphone ). 

Und dann sicher noch mehr Kleinigkeiten welche einfach nur genervt haben und mir gerade nicht einfallen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

wow. deswegen nimmt man cm oder aokp. 


EDIT: Nehme den Troll zurück da du ja von StockRom schreibst.

EDIT2: Auf 4.4 ist die Statusbar übrigens Transparent. Jus sayin.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auch gibt es keinen Knopf um alle Hintergrundanwendungen zu beenden, ich muss wirklich alle einzeln per Hand wegwischen (erinnert mich ans Iphone ).


 
An dem Punkt hast du grade noch mehr Reputation verloren. Still Troll.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

mich stört nur das er gesagt hat stock sei unausgereift. das stimmt halt nicht. wenn du mit der sonyrom besser zurecht kommst heißt das nicht dass stock unausgereift ist .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> wow. deswegen nimmt man cm oder aokp.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nehme den Troll zurück da du ja von StockRom schreibst.
> ...


 
Nicht mit einem anderen Launcher. Unter Stock Rom bleibt auch mit Nova alles transparent. 


@ Leandros

Ich möchte nicht das Google Maps, oder Spiele im Hintergrund laufen, oder Shazam usw. 
Nur weil du alles offen lässt, heißt das nicht das alle das so machen.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht das Google Maps, oder Spiele im Hintergrund laufen, oder Shazam usw.
> Nur weil du alles offen lässt, heißt das nicht das alle das so machen.



Google Maps kann ich eventuell noch verstehen, aber der rest ... 
Es macht einfach keinen Sinn die Apps zu schliessen, auf einem iPhone macht es sogar noch weniger Sinn die Apps zu schliessen.

Das sind einfach dinge, die man als Developer weiss. Der Lifecycle einer App. Die App wird unter Android in einen Hintergrund Status versetzt, wo diese alle Arbeit einstellt (und auch darüber informiert wird).

Das einzige was dir beenden bringt, sind längere Startzeiten der Apps und das verlieren deines letzten Standpunktes in der App (z.B wo du hingescrollt hattest).


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. November 2013)

@Lea brauchen im Hintergrund offene Apps nicht den Akku auf?


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. November 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> @Lea brauchen im Hintergrund offene Apps nicht den Akku auf?


 Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab ist das meistens gar kein richtiges Multitasking. Die App (also der Prozess davon) wird angehalten/eingefrohren, die Daten bleiben aber im Ram. So ist sie sehr schnell wieder geöffnet, braucht aber keine Rechenleistung und damit keinen Akku.
Das ist natürlich nicht bei allen Apps so, ein Musikplayer sollte wenn möglich weiter laufen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab ist das meistens gar kein richtiges Multitasking. Die App (also der Prozess davon) wird angehalten/eingefrohren, die Daten bleiben aber im Ram. So ist sie sehr schnell wieder geöffnet, braucht aber keine Rechenleistung und damit keinen Akku.
> Das ist natürlich nicht bei allen Apps so, ein Musikplayer sollte wenn möglich weiter laufen.


 
Aha, verstehe, coole Sache. 
Dann bleiben die Apps ab jetzt offen 
Der RAM will ja auch genutzt werden  
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von "Themer"?


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab ist das meistens gar kein richtiges Multitasking. Die App (also der Prozess davon) wird angehalten/eingefrohren, die Daten bleiben aber im Ram. So ist sie sehr schnell wieder geöffnet, braucht aber keine Rechenleistung und damit keinen Akku.
> Das ist natürlich nicht bei allen Apps so, ein Musikplayer sollte wenn möglich weiter laufen.


 
Das ist der Apple approach. Deine App hat nach dem schliessen 15sek und dann wird sie suspended. Android hat dagegen richtiges multitasking. Allerdings verbraucht das auch nicht mehr Akku.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2013)

Wenn ich alle meine Apps offen lassen würde, dann bräuchte ich weitaus mehr RAM als 2gig  

Es gibt einfach keinen Grund das wenig genutzte Apps im Hintergrund mitlaufen müssen. Die restlichen werden auch noch mit Greenify in den Schlaf versetzt.


Und das es sehr wohl Leistung kostet, merkt man vor allem in 3D Anwendungen wie Spiele. Also Performance frisst es schon, auch wenn man es erstmal bei Apps die nicht viel Leistung brauchen wohl nicht merkt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2013)

2gig reichen aus. du darfst das nicht mit Windows vergleichen. Linux berechnet den benötigten irgwie anders.


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Help! Linux ate my RAM!


----------



## Timsu (10. November 2013)

Es gibt doch außerdem einen Button um alle Apps gleichzeitig zu schließen.
Oder ist das nur bei Cyanogenmod so?


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2013)

Nur bei CM so.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Help! Linux ate my RAM!


 
Ich weiß das Linux den Platz reserviert. Aber wenn nunmal alle Apps im Hintergrund mitlaufen, bleibt irgendwann kein RAM mehr über. 

Wie gesagt, merkst du vor allem in Spielen, wie die FPS absacken.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Nö, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Was für ein Handy hast du?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nö, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Was für ein Handy hast du?


 
Ob dir das aufgefallen ist oder nicht, tut gar nichts zur Sache. 

Ich habe das an allen Android-Geräten festgestellt mit denen ich mich näher befassen konnte. 

Darunter:

Galaxy S1,S2,S3, Xperia Z, Xperia Play, HTC Desire.  
Aber auch an Android-Tablets (da sogar noch deutlicher zu bemerken, da die Tablets ja sowieso schon schlecht von der Performance sind). 

Logisch das es Performance frisst, das ist halt der Tribut wenn alles im Hintergrund offen ist um schnell abrufbar zu sein.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Logisch das es Performance frisst, das ist halt der Tribut wenn alles im Hintergrund offen ist um schnell abrufbar zu sein.


 
Nein, eben nicht. Das ist vollkommen Falsch. Die ressourcen werden ja intelligent freigegeben.
Ich konnte das unter Stock Android noch nie feststellen, muss also dann an Schlecht programmierten implementierungen dieses Mechanismus liegen. Schieb die Schuld auf Samsung, HTC oder Sony. Bei einem Nexus 4 oder gar Nexus 5 würde das im Leben nicht auftreteten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Das ist vollkommen Falsch. Die ressourcen werden ja intelligent freigegeben.
> Ich konnte das unter Stock Android noch nie feststellen, muss also dann an Schlecht programmierten implementierungen dieses Mechanismus liegen. Schieb die Schuld auf Samsung, HTC oder Sony. Bei einem Nexus 4 oder gar Nexus 5 würde das im Leben nicht auftreteten.


 
Glaub was du willst, ich denke du guckst zu sehr durch deine rosarote Google Brille.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. November 2013)

Ist doch kein wunder die Launcher wie Sense/Touchwitz usw. sind halt das Problem weil die schon über 50% des Rams verballern.
Frag doch mal die Leute mit ihrem SGS4 oder One die die Googleeditionrom geflashet haben die sagen alle das es ein himmelweiter Unterschied ist und alles vie lschneller läuft.
Google muss nur aufpassen das die mit ihrem Google Now usw. nicht zu viel Recoussen brauchen und genauso schlecht werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ist doch kein wunder die Launcher wie Sense/Touchwitz usw. sind halt das Problem weil die schon über 50% des Rams verballern.
> Frag doch mal die Leute mit ihrem SGS4 oder One die die Googleeditionrom geflashet haben die sagen alle das es ein himmelweiter Unterschied ist und alles vie lschneller läuft.
> Google muss nur aufpassen das die mit ihrem Google Now usw. nicht zu viel Recoussen brauchen und genauso schlecht werden.


 
Das Stimmt so nicht. Vorallem beim HTC One, sind sich sämtliche Reviews einig, Sense mit dem HTC One ist in jeder Situation super flüssig. 
Das die Google-Stock Rom kaum Resourcen braucht, ist zwar schön, aber dafür fehlt ja auch alles. Du musst viel Funktionen durch Zusatzapps nachrüsten, was diesen Vorteil wieder aufhebt. Mein Xperia Z belegt ungefähr 512mb RAM nach dem Boot, also soviel verschlingt das OS mit Herstelleroberfläche nicht. Flüssiger als die Stock-Kitkat Rom war es auch


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. November 2013)

Da es StockKitKat nicht gibt fürs XPreria Z kannst du das nicht vergleichen. 
Nur offizielle Roms sind auch wirklich vergleichbar die vom Hersteller raus kommen. 
Und die Reviews bescheinigen zwar das das One schnell läuft aber die Googleedition ist noch schneller 
Flüssig heist ja nicht unbedingt schnell es heist nur es ruckelt nix mher na endlich....
Ich habe gegen die Oberflächen eigentlich nix (naja eigentlich schon). 
Was mich bei denen so tierisch nervt sind die vielen Drittanbieterapps die zu Systemapps werden. 
Und es macht nunmal einen Unterschied ob ich Apps übern Playstore installiere oder die eben immer drauf sind auch wenn ich sie nicht brauch.
Und wenn diese dann auch noch im Autostart drinn sind und immer mit starten ist das auch blödsinn. 
Also hohl ich mir doch lieber die auserwählten Apps die ich auch wirklich brauche ausm Playstore und hab nicht automatisch 20Apps mit dabei die ich nicht brauch.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Glaub was du willst, ich denke du guckst zu sehr durch deine rosarote Google Brille.


 
Richtig. Nicht. Muss dich leider enttäuschen. Ich nutze ein iPhone 5s.




Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das Stimmt so nicht. Vorallem beim HTC One, sind sich sämtliche Reviews einig, Sense mit dem HTC One ist in jeder Situation super flüssig.


 
Also es gibt threads im Forum die Beweisen das Gegenteil.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. November 2013)

@Schnitzel wenn du in der Telefonapp die Kontakte anzeigen lässt, werden nur die mit Nummer angezeigt.


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2013)

Ich hab mich jetzt dafür entschieden, zunächst einmal ein Nexus 5 und evtl. später ein Nexus 7 zu kaufen. Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage ob ich es mir in weiß oder schwarz holen soll. Ich hab gehört, dass das Nexus 5 in weiß neben der Farbe noch materielle Unterschiede hat. 
Würdet ihr sagen, dass das weiße anfälliger für "Verfall" ist?


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Beide ähnlich "anfällig".


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Beide ähnlich "anfällig".



Dann wirds wohl das weiße


----------



## Jahai (11. November 2013)

Sind aber wohl beide haptisch etwas verschieden. Hatte gelesen dass das schwarze wohl ne softtouch Rückseite hat während das weiße einfach glatt ist.


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Sind aber wohl beide haptisch etwas verschieden. Hatte gelesen dass das schwarze wohl ne softtouch Rückseite hat während das weiße einfach glatt ist.



Ich mein beide hätten ne Soft-Touch-Rückseite, das weiße aber glossy-Seiten.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich mein beide hätten ne Soft-Touch-Rückseite, das weiße aber glossy-Seiten.


 
Korrekt.
Laut Matias Duarte ist das aber epic plastic.


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Korrekt. Laut Matias Duarte ist das aber epic plastic.



Weißt du wie das so in der Hand liegt? 
Ich hab jetzt seit ca. 3 Jahren ein iPhone 4 und hab die Plastikbomber (vgl. Galaxy S3  ) von Freunden immer als ziemlich billig empfunden.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

Kein Vergleich zum S3 ... Das Nexus 5 fühlt sich verdammt gut an.


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kein Vergleich zum S3 ... Das Nexus 5 fühlt sich verdammt gut an.



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke dir


----------



## Jahai (11. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage an euch Android Kenner  
Ich nutze jetzt seit ein paar Tage eine alternative Galerie auf meinem S2, Quickpic, gefällt mir bisher deutlich besser als die Stock App und ist auch ein gutes Stück schneller bei mir. 
In zum Beispiel Whatsapp habe ich ein Problem mit der Stock Galerie, auf dem Bild zu sehen, dass mir meine Bilder nicht richtig angezeigt werden. Gibt's es eine Möglichkeit das innerhalb von Whatsapp zu ändern, also dass wenn ich Bilder verschicken will, er nicht die Stock Galerie sondern Quickpic nutzt?


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

WhatsApp nutzt nicht die Stock Galerie. WhatsApp nutzt eine eigene Galerie. (So weit ich weiss).


----------



## Jahai (11. November 2013)

Echt? Dachte das wäre Stock, weil es das gleiche Symbol nutzt und genauso aussieht. Naja dann wird das Problem wohl bleiben :S 
Hab das übrigens in der Stock App auch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. November 2013)

Das schaut so aus als ob das Format der Bilder falsch ist.


----------



## Jahai (11. November 2013)

Format sollte eigentlich passen, sind ganz normale jpgs. Er zeigt mir sowas ja sogar bei selbst geschossenen Fotos an. Aber das S2 hat sowieso ne Macke..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. November 2013)

Was haltet ihr eig vom Moto G? Ich überleg das meiner Mutter zu kaufen. die hat nochn iP3G xD.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. November 2013)

Wenns als Googleedition kommt würd ich mir das Ding sofort kaufen. 
Warte schon ewig auf ein Moto mit Stock. 
Für 200€ neu kann der Support dann auch nach 18 Monaten enden.
Und für dei Mutter warum nicht? 
Wenn sie nicht zu sehr von iOs gebrandet ist passts doch.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2013)

Imho ist das mal etwas zu einem vernünftigen Preis und für den Preis wohl Top.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Hat die selben Speccs wie ein Nexus 4. Schnelle Updates. Fast Stock. Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. November 2013)

Verwechselst du da nicht was? Immerhin hat das Moto G nur 1GB RAM, ne schlechtere CPU, ne schlechtere GPU und ein kleineres Display. "Die selben Specs" sind für mich doch etwas anderes


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Ja, ich hab Moto X gelesen.


----------



## Scroll (13. November 2013)

Kennt sich jemand mit dem cyanogenmod installer aus? Würde es gerne testen aber bei der Geräteliste steht beim galaxy s4 davor z.B. jfltexx das soll ein galaxy s4 (intl) sein, keine ahnung wo ich schauen muss ob da mein Gerät dabei steht irgendwo


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Genau deswegen halte ich den Installer für shit ...


----------



## Scroll (13. November 2013)

Hast du keine idee wo das stehen könnte bzw was damit gemeint sein könnte?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2013)

Scroll schrieb:


> Hast du keine idee wo das stehen könnte bzw was damit gemeint sein könnte?


 
International oder nicht, weil es doch 2 Varianten gibt (Exynos und Qualcomm). Also ob Quadcore oder Octacore.


----------



## Jahai (13. November 2013)

So hier sollte meine Frage diesmal richtig sein  

Was mich bei den Moto G specs etwas wundert, ist das überall ein Quad Core Snapdragon 400 angegeben wird, mir war der bisher nur als Dual Core bekannt. Ist das ein Schreibfehler, weil selbst Qualcomm selbst sagt der 400er ist ein Dual Core?


----------



## Scroll (13. November 2013)

Da stehen ja noch glaube 6 verschiedene s4 dabei mit solch komischen endungen, die actives, minis usw sind seperat aufgeführt


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Genau deswegen halte ich den Installer für shit ...


 
Das Problem mit den x Versionen kommt aber von Samsung, das hat man auch mit "normal" zu installierenden Roms.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. November 2013)

Beim s3 steht ja auch i9300 dabei und genau das habe ich, fein raus aus der Sache 
Mal ne Frage ist das mitgelieferte USB Kabel von Samsung hochwertig oder nicht? 
Das soll es laut cm unbedingt sein sonst könnte es Probleme bei der Installation geben obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass das nen Unterschied macht...


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den x Versionen kommt aber von Samsung, das hat man auch mit "normal" zu installierenden Roms.


 
Mir ging es eher darum, das eben Anfänger, die kein Plan von der Materie haben eine ROM flashen. Das ist halt potenziell gefährlich.

Du, glaub mir, das USB Kabel macht unterschiede. Nutz das Originale.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. November 2013)

Ich glaub ich probier das dann mal, aber davor wird noch mit titanium ein bisschen gesichert.


----------



## Scroll (13. November 2013)

Naja, komplett unerfahren bin ich jetzt nicht, die googleedition konnte ich ja auch draufmachen  nur mit dem installier scheint es mir einfacher zu gehen muss ich gestehen (die ge hat ja fast den gleichen Aufwand) und interessiert hat mich cyanogenmod auch auf meinem alten S2 schon.

Nur diese ganzen Angaben davor verstehe ich nicht wirklich wo ich das finde


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

Ok. Was genau möchtest du nun Wissen? Welche Edition dein Handy ist?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. November 2013)

steht mit Sicherheit in deinem Handbuch ...


----------



## Scroll (14. November 2013)

Was diese ganzen Kürzel zu bedeuten haben bzw. wo ich sehen kann ob das auf meinem S4 freigegeben ist.

Fällt das deutsche unter das Intl also international mit rein wie bioschnitzel Schon mal sagte?


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

Was für Kürzel? Das Schlagwort meines Beitrages war "genau"!


----------



## Scroll (14. November 2013)

jfltexx diese Kürzel ob diese z.B. Was zu bedeuten haben oder ob ich das getrost ignorieren kann? Wenn nein wäre ich dankbar falls jemand weis wo Ichs finde


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

Hast du ein I9505?
Dann ist es jfltexx. 

Kann dir jede 0815 App sagen, zB CPU-Z?


----------



## Scroll (14. November 2013)

genau das wollte ich wissen, danke

das mit cpu-z wäre ich jetzt nicht draufgekommen wenn dus nicht gesagt hättest das man da nachschauen kann, fürs nächste mal weis ich bescheid

danke für die hilfe!


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

Gerne.


----------



## Scroll (14. November 2013)

so noch kurz ne frage

cyanogenmod ist nun drauf, kann man einstellen das der akku in % angezeigt wird irgendwo oder muss man dafür ne extra app installieren? falls app installieren kennt ihr eine gute?


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

Guck mal in die Einstellungen, unter Statusbar. Da kannst du es einstellen.


----------



## Scroll (14. November 2013)

danke dir 

also bisher bin ich jetzt recht zufrieden, nur eines fehlt noch als festes bestandteil in der rom und das ist ein wecker wie ich finde.

falls ich zu doof war zum sehen bitte sagt es mir falls ihr wisst das es einen gibt


----------



## Klartext (14. November 2013)

Wecker ist in der Uhr intregriert. Einfach mal in der Uhr App mal nach Links wischen..


----------



## Scroll (14. November 2013)

wusst ichs doch das ich blind bin, hab die app total übersehen

Edit: bin jetzt Schluss endlich doch wieder zurück auf die Originale 4.3 von Samsung gegangen, gefällt mir doch mehr als der cyanogenmod und hat so noch ein paar nette Spielereien von Haus aus dabei die eine Rom leider nicht bietet


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. November 2013)

Bist du per Backup zurück gegangen? 

Ich hab ein i9300 das müsste nach Liste ja gehen aber laut CPU - Z steht noch eine andere Abkürzung dahinter die allerdings nicht auf der Liste steht? Welche ist jetzt relevant? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei meinem nexus müsste es auch gehen oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

Beim GT-I9300 und bei flo sollte es auf jeden fall gehen


----------



## MisterLaggy (14. November 2013)

Welche CPU Temperatur ist eigentlich gefährlich für das Handy?


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

Ist eigentlich ziemlich uninteressant, da es eh automatisch throttled.


----------



## MisterLaggy (14. November 2013)

Dann kann ich das Xposed Modul gleich entfernen


----------



## Scroll (14. November 2013)

Bist du per Backup zurück gegangen? 

Ich hab ein i9300 das müsste nach Liste ja gehen aber laut CPU - Z steht noch eine andere Abkürzung dahinter die allerdings nicht auf der Liste steht? Welche ist jetzt relevant? 





Bei meinem nexus müsste es auch gehen oder? 


Ich wollte anfangs erst durch cwm zurück gehen und mein altes Backup laden aber das wollte nicht wie ich wollte weil mir die neuere cwm irgendwas mit 0.4.X sagte das meine Backup Daten damit nicht gehen, dann bin ich wieder aufs alte cwm 0.3.2 zurück (glaube das War das alte) und wollte es damit machen aber in der zeit hats mir die komplette Firmware verhauen und es ging auch die Google Edition Firmware nich mal mehr so das ich dann durch die einteilige 4.3 von Samsung erst wieder zurückgefunden habe welche ich durch öden zum Glück flachen konnte. Fürs nächste mal merke ich mir wenn jemand schreibt die 1 klick Lösungen sind Müll und lieber manuell flashen

Edit: Daten usw habe ich vorher alles synchronisieren lassen damit ich sie wiederbekommen und so ein Fall wie jetzt eintrat, habe dadurch auch meine ganzen Kontakte usw wieder bekommen nur die Konten von z.B. Tapatalk musste ich manuell wieder eingeben als die Apps wieder drauf waren


----------



## MisterLaggy (14. November 2013)

Grade durch fehl Konfiguration wahrscheinlich unseren 9 Jahre alten Router zerkloppt  Wird Zeit dass es bezahlbare lte Verträge gibt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. November 2013)

N Kumpel von mir hat n Handy für 150€ mit ich glaub 4 Zoll mit 960x420 und die Marke heißt iwas mit Sinus oder so n Kumpel meinte das sei n Sinus TC, ich find dazu aber nichts, wisst ihr da was?


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> N Kumpel von mir hat n Handy für 150€ mit ich glaub 4 Zoll mit 960x420 und die Marke heißt iwas mit Sinus oder so n Kumpel meinte das sei n Sinus TC, ich find dazu aber nichts, wisst ihr da was?


 
Warum fragst Du ihn nicht noch mal?


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2013)

Mobistel Cynus T1 oder T2 eventuell?


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. November 2013)

Stimmt, das wars, ich wusste nur nicht wie mans schreibt. Ist das denn besser als n Huawei G 525? Meine Schwester sucht in dem Bereich gerade was.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. November 2013)

Welche (gratis) Maps Alternativen gibts denn? Möchte wie bei OpenStreetMap die Gebäude samt Hausnummern sehen, was ja bei Google Maps nicht geht.

MapFactor Navigator nutzt dieselben Maps, leider durch das Geruckel unbrauchbar.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. November 2013)

I love it!
GNex mit wireless charging und Android4.4 dank SlimKat 
Wer braucht schon ein Nexus4


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Stimmt, das wars, ich wusste nur nicht wie mans schreibt. Ist das denn besser als n Huawei G 525? Meine Schwester sucht in dem Bereich gerade was.


 Moto G, sollte das beste sein was man dort finden kann.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> I love it!
> GNex mit wireless charging und Android4.4 dank SlimKat
> Wer braucht schon ein Nexus4


 
Nexus 4? Nexus 5! 
Ist einfach ein extrem geiles Gerät. 

@Pommes: Jo, definitiv Moto G. Hatte vor das selbe vorzuschlagen.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. November 2013)

@Soldat0815 Was für ein Ladegerät ist das? Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit nach sowas -.- Und vor allem: Wie schnell lädt das Gerät dabei auf? Schneller oder langsamer als mit einem normalen USB-Ladegerät?


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nexus 4? Nexus 5!
> Ist einfach ein extrem geiles Gerät.


Wollte nicht übertreiben....



Der Maniac schrieb:


> @Soldat0815 Was für ein Ladegerät ist das? Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit nach sowas -.- Und vor allem: Wie schnell lädt das Gerät dabei auf? Schneller oder langsamer als mit einem normalen USB-Ladegerät?


 
Ist son E-Bayteil für ca.20€.
Aber pass auf das du einen Händler findest der aus Deutschland versendet die meisten versenden aus China dann darfst 4Wochen warten und zahlst genauso viel.
Es lädt langsamer aber ich lade mein Smartphone eh schon immer über Nacht(da mein Wecker) und das reicht locker. 
Der Ladestrom soll bei den günstigen Teilen ca. 500mA sein, also langsamer. 
Die von Nokia haben ca.750mA kosten halt ab 40€. 
Da kauf ich mir lieber 2 Stück eins fürs Wohnzimmer und eins für Schlafzimmer.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

Warum nutzen nicht mehr Menschen e2e Messenger?
Threema-App mit End-zu-End-Verschlüsselung
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.threema.app&hl=de


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2013)

Warum sollte man?


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2013)

Nur ein weiterer Messenger, den niemand nutzt.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> @Soldat0815 Was für ein Ladegerät ist das? Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit nach sowas -.- Und vor allem: Wie schnell lädt das Gerät dabei auf? Schneller oder langsamer als mit einem normalen USB-Ladegerät?



Gibts auch beim Amazon.
Qi induktive Ladestation / kabelloses Ladegerät für: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

naja ich mag Privatsphäre. Und whatsapp ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2013)

WhatsApp nutzt nur leider jeder.
Abgesehen davon, ist WhatsApp im BackEnd ziemlich genial geschrieben. XMPP ist einfach extrem performant, mit WhatsApp kann ich auch noch mit GPRS Netz ohne Probleme Nachrichten oder Bilder empfangen + versenden.

Das müssen andere erstmal nachmachen, das funktioniert bei vielen Konkurrenten eben nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

Ja. Alles schön und gut.

Wenn ich aber meine Geschäfte mit der Mafia abwickel, schicke ich denen die Bilder der Kokapacks nicht über Whatsapp .

Ne mal ohne Spaß. Ist euch Privatsphäre so egal?

Ich mein Apple hat iMessage, welches laut apple quasi e2e sein soll.

Zum Glück arbeitet CM an einer Lösung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. November 2013)

Wenn Apple sagt, das ist so, glaubst du das dann? 
Ich nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

natürlich. die nsa macht die welt auch nur sicherer.


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2013)

Wie kommst du denn nun auf Privatsphäre?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn nun auf Privatsphäre?


 
?

Was meinst du? Ich finde nur, dass alle etwas gegen den Menschen aus Glas unternehmen sollten. Und verschlüsselte Kommunikation ist schonmal eine gute Maßnahme. 

Ich mein ja nur.


----------



## JPW (16. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Was meinst du? Ich finde nur, dass alle etwas gegen den Menschen aus Glas unternehmen sollten. Und verschlüsselte Kommunikation ist schonmal eine gute Maßnahme.
> 
> Ich mein ja nur.


 
Grundsätzlich finde ich das gut. Aber wie bringe ich alle meine Kollegen dazu von Whatsapp zu wechseln?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

Ja, aber wenn jeder immer meint, warum sollte ich was machen, wenns kein anderer macht, ändert sich eben auch nichts.

Du darfst dann mit mir schreiben .


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2013)

Sorry aber wer heute glaubt er kann noch etwas sicher verschicken über ein Standartprogram wo jeder runterladen kann ist etwas zu gut gläubig. Wenn du Nachrichten sicher versenden willst machs mitn Brief.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

mit dem Brief. U r kiddin, right?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2013)

Briefgeheimnis
Sicherer gehts wohl nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. November 2013)

Am besten noch mit ner Brieftaube. 

Ja schon klar das es etwas sicherer sein mag aber es ist trotzdem kein Hindernis für die nsa die bekommt das genauso gut egal ob whatsapp oder iwas anderes. 
Aber wie die anderen schon gesagt haben,  whatsapp ist verbreitet genauso wie FB und Co. versuch mal alle deine Freunde zu überreden nen anderen Messenger als whatsapp zu nutzen? 
Das wird keiner machen und da der Sinn eines Messenger es nun mal ist mit Freunden zu schreiben bleib Ich lieber  bei dem nicht so sicheren whatsapp als bei einem etwas sichereren Messenger den dann kein Freund hat


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

Also, dann berufe ich mich aufs Fernmeldegeheimnis.

Nur dumm das sich niemand dran hält.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2013)

Was hat denn wieder die NSA damit zu tun? Das ist doch nur einer von vielen die uns ausspionieren.


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. November 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Welche (gratis) Maps Alternativen gibts denn? Möchte wie bei OpenStreetMap die Gebäude samt Hausnummern sehen, was ja bei Google Maps nicht geht.
> 
> MapFactor Navigator nutzt dieselben Maps, leider durch das Geruckel unbrauchbar.


 
Niemand?


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2013)

Ich meine eigentlich, warum du denkst das WhatsApp nun extrem unsicher sei. Denkst du die Versenden die Nachrichten über eine unverschlüsselte Verbindung?


----------



## JPW (16. November 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Niemand?


 
Ich benutze GPS Navigation und Maps (skobbler), was openstreetmap Material benutzt. 
Kostet zwar was, aber finde ich besser als Google Maps, weil ich z. B. ganz Deutschland downloaden kann und offline navigiere. Toll ist auch der integrierte Blitzerwarner (Mobile Kosten 1 mal 3,99 / feste sind enthalten und werden aktualisiert ).
Deutschland ist enthalten, weitere Karten kann man kaufen. 

Google Maps reicht aber zum normalen Gebrauch auch. 
Aber bei GPS Navi und Maps sind die Hausnummer dabei.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. November 2013)

Moin ,
Was haltet ihr vom Note3 ? Möcht mir das zu Weihnachten holen , würde das dann Rooten wollen aber wegen Knox etc?


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2013)

Ist zum Modden halt uncool. Sonst gutes Gerät.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. November 2013)

und es gibt bald ne 100€ cashback Aktion.


----------



## Abductee (17. November 2013)

Wie kann man im Browser dauerhaft speichern das er die Webseiten als Desktopvariante anzeigt?
Ich kann zwar unter about:debug von Android auf Desktop umschalten, nach dem wegwischen aus dem RAM zeigt es mir wieder alle Webseiten als mobile Variante an.
Getestet mit: Stock Browser von meinem GT-N8000, Chrome und Firefox.


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2013)

Nicht mehr. Ging früher mal.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. November 2013)

Aber mit Universal Root de la Vega kann ich es Rooten und dadurch geht doch der Knoxcounter nicht hoch oder? Also kein garantieverlust?
Kann ich da dann andere Firmwares wie Cynagogenmod oder sowas draufmachen? 

Der Akku ist ja stärker oder : 3900mAh Mbuynow Ersatz Batterie Akku handyaccu für Samsung GALAXY Note 3 N9005 | eBay


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. November 2013)

ich sehe beim Note 3 keine Notwendigkeit eines größeren Akkus.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. November 2013)

Wie lange soll der denn halten? Ich wechsel vom iPhone 4 aufs Note da Apple für mich den Bock geschossen hat. war eig. immer überzeugt aber jetzt nichtmehr. Sollte von 6:00 morgens bis 22:00 ohne Akkuladung halten. Musik , Whats App , Musikvideos und Tapatalk dann. Spielen tu ich eh nicht darauf.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. November 2013)

Reicht easy.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. November 2013)

dann passt das ja


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. November 2013)

Und zwar locker, ein Freund mir hat das Teil auch da kann man alles machen und der hat immer noch mehr als 40% am Ende


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. November 2013)

Spielt er auch etc? Mein 3Gs hat mal bei 3G Netz Nutzung während des Unterrichts ( 7.30 bis 8.20 ) den ganzen Akku leer gezogen. Und mein 4er macht das auch.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. November 2013)

Ja das auch. 
So schnell kann das doch gar nicht gehen....


----------



## bravo-two-zero (17. November 2013)

Hallo,

benutze Cyanogenmod 7.2 und ständig stürzt irgendwas ab. Ich kann kaum noch was machen ohne das 'ne Fehlermeldung kommt in Form von: Der Prozess android.irgendwaseinfügen.com ist abgestürzt. Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.
Und dann kann ich nur noch 'schließen erzwingen' auswählen.

In anderen Foren steht, dass man ein Wipe durchführen soll. Aber wie funzt das genau?
Und der interne Speicher ist ständig voll, obwohl ich den Installationsort auf die Ext. Speicherkarte umgeleitet habe. Also in den Einstellungen. Whatsapp lässt sich nur sehr selten deswegen updaten.

Gruß


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2013)

CM7.2? Alter. Das noch Gingerbread.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. November 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Spielt er auch etc? Mein 3Gs hat mal bei 3G Netz Nutzung während des Unterrichts ( 7.30 bis 8.20 ) den ganzen Akku leer gezogen. Und mein 4er macht das auch.


 In der Schule soltest du was anderes machen, als zu zocken


----------



## keinnick (17. November 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Spielt er auch etc? Mein 3Gs hat mal bei 3G Netz Nutzung während des Unterrichts ( 7.30 bis 8.20 ) den ganzen Akku leer gezogen. Und mein 4er macht das auch.



 Dann machst Du irgendwas falsch.


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. November 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Ich benutze GPS Navigation und Maps (skobbler), was openstreetmap Material benutzt.
> Kostet zwar was, aber finde ich besser als Google Maps, weil ich z. B. ganz Deutschland downloaden kann und offline navigiere. Toll ist auch der integrierte Blitzerwarner (Mobile Kosten 1 mal 3,99 / feste sind enthalten und werden aktualisiert ).
> Deutschland ist enthalten, weitere Karten kann man kaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Zum normalen Gebrauch hab ich ja mein Navi Bevor ich extra für die Hausnummern was bezahle, starte ich lieber den Browser und gugge auf der OSM Webseite nach


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. November 2013)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> benutze Cyanogenmod 7.2 und ständig stürzt irgendwas ab. Ich kann kaum noch was machen ohne das 'ne Fehlermeldung kommt in Form von: Der Prozess android.irgendwaseinfügen.com ist abgestürzt. Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.
> Und dann kann ich nur noch 'schließen erzwingen' auswählen.
> ...


 

Welches Handy? Und wie Lea sagt. 7.2 ist ein wenig angestaubt, naja, durch un durch verfault triffts eher. Update eventuell?


----------



## Abductee (17. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nicht mehr. Ging früher mal.


 
Mittlerweile hab ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden.
Firefox mit einem Plugin das immer die Desktopvariante geladen werden soll.
Dafür hab ich unter Firefox das Problem das mir eine bestimmte HTML-Seite stark verbuggt dargestellt wird.
Schriften mit deren Hintergründe sind verschoben und beim Umblättern hängt sich der Browser auf.
ÖSTERREICH
Funktioniert die bei euch unter Firefox?
Der Stock-Browser macht keine Probleme.


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2013)

Problemlos! Ist das die Bildzeitung der Össis?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Chrome gab es einen Trick, immer Desktop Seiten zu laden. Kann dir aber nicht sagen ib er mich funktioniert: 
1. Erstelle eine Datei Namen "chrome-command-line" auf deiner sdcard. 
2. Paste das dort rein: "chrome --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.1 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/22.0.1207.1 Safari/537.1""


----------



## Abductee (17. November 2013)

Jop, ist eine Tageszeitung, ähnlich dem was sich "Bild" schimpft.
Komisch, bei mir werden die einzelnen Überschriften und deren Hintergründe versetzt dargestellt.


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2013)

Dann ist es wahrscheinlich ein Schutzmechanismus.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (17. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Welches Handy? Und wie Lea sagt. 7.2 ist ein wenig angestaubt, naja, durch un durch verfault triffts eher. Update eventuell?


 

htc desire. hab' das handy von einem freund bekommen und von rooten und pipapo hab ich keine ahnung. :<


----------



## JPW (17. November 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Zum normalen Gebrauch hab ich ja mein Navi Bevor ich extra für die Hausnummern was bezahle, starte ich lieber den Browser und gugge auf der OSM Webseite nach


 
Naja die 99ct hatte ich dann doch noch...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. November 2013)

Gut dann wird es wohl das Note 3 
Freistunde , ich hab früher DSL 768 gehabt und in unserer Schule hat man 3G 5Balken dann hab ich alles updaten lassen , wollt schauen ob es fertig ist und mir kam die Akku leer Meldung entgegen. ging ratzfatz


----------



## godfather22 (17. November 2013)

Kann man beim Nexus 5 ohne weiteres den Akku tauschen? Ich hab das Teil heute bestellt und nach dem was ich so gehört hab ist der Akku ja nicht so prickelnd 

Beeinflusst Induktionsladung eigentlich die Lebensdauer eines Akkus?


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2013)

Ja, man kann den Akku Tauschen. Aber dafür musst du das Telefon öffnen. Warum kommst du drauf? Der Akku wird nicht besser wenn du ihn ersetzt ...

Wie kommst du denn auf so einen stuss?


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. November 2013)

Ja der Akku hält länger durch die Induktionsladung. 
 Das liegt aber daran das der Ladevorgang durch den geringeren Ladestrom schonender für den Akku ist. 
 Hat also nicht direkt was mit der Lade Art zu tun.


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2013)

Also ich habe schon 2A Induktionsladegeräte gesehen.


----------



## godfather22 (18. November 2013)

Ich hab gedacht man könnte vielleicht einen Akku mit einer größeren Kapazität einbauen. Ich hab mich mit der Thematik noch nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt


----------



## taks (18. November 2013)

Frage:
Hat einer von euch ein HTC + Windows 8.1 + ADT zum laufen gebracht?
Windows 8.1 kennt mein HTC Desire S einfach nicht 
(Findet keine Treiber)


edit: SDK Manager will auch nicht laufen.
edit2: nutze das ADT Bundle vom 30.10.2013


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mit der Thematik noch nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt


Das merkt man. Wüsste. Nicht wie das einfach gehen sollte. 




taks schrieb:


> edit: SDK Manager will auch nicht laufen.
> edit2: nutze das ADT Bundle vom 30.10.2013


 
Also wenn der SDK Manager schon nicht läuft, hast du einen Fehler gemacht. 
Die Treiber findest du auf der HTC seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. November 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht man könnte vielleicht einen Akku mit einer größeren Kapazität einbauen. Ich hab mich mit der Thematik noch nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt


 
Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Mit meinem 6233 ging das noch. Bei nem SP aber nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. November 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht man könnte vielleicht einen Akku mit einer größeren Kapazität einbauen. Ich hab mich mit der Thematik noch nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt


 
Kann man machen, aber dadurch wird das Handy auch dicker (besserer Akku = größerer Akku). Da du beim Nexus aber keine abnehmbare Rückseite hast wie zum Beispiel beim Galaxy S2 (wofür es einen größeren Akku gab) kannst du das vergessen. Beim S2 gabs halt einfach ne angepasste Rückseite dafür.


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Mit meinem 6233 ging das noch. Bei nem SP aber nicht zu empfehlen.


 
Das geht schon, ist nicht das Problem.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kann man machen, aber dadurch wird das Handy auch dicker (besserer Akku = größerer Akku). Da du beim Nexus aber keine abnehmbare Rückseite hast wie zum Beispiel beim Galaxy S2 (wofür es einen größeren Akku gab) kannst du das vergessen. Beim S2 gabs halt einfach ne angepasste Rückseite dafür.


 
Du wirst damit recht haben, das es keine geben wird, allerdings bedeutet das nicht, das es technisch unmöglich ist.


----------



## godfather22 (20. November 2013)

Ich werd erstmal gucken ob der Akku mir wirklich zu klein ist und dann kann ich mir ja immernoch den Kopf zerbrechen 

Im Notfall kann ich ja auch auf diese portablen Aufladegeräte zurückgreifen.


----------



## Der Maniac (20. November 2013)

Mein Stichwort 

Ich habe diesen Akku hier: Anker® Astro E4 13000mAh Dual USB Externer Akku Pack: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Damit kann ich das Nexus 5 ca. 5 mal komplett aufladen (Display aus & Flugmodus, maximal Daydream aktiv), ansonsten reicht es "nur" für 4 mal...^^ Wobei es die Akkus natürlich noch mit mehr oder auch weniger mAH gibt, jedem das was er braucht


----------



## Westcoast (21. November 2013)

leider hat samsung für mein samsung S3 android 4.3 wieder zurückgenommen, weil es probleme gibt. habe schon so lange gewartet und muss mich mit 4.1.2 zufrieden geben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. November 2013)

Scheis auf Samsungupdates und nimm sowas
[ROM][I9300][4.3.1] CyanogenMod 10.2 OFFICIAL Builds - Android-Hilfe.de
 Da bekommst schneller und auch länger Updates.

 Noch geiler meiner Meinung nach sind SlimRoms
[ROM][4.3.1][Weekly][PIE] SlimBean 4.3.1 stable 2.0 [28.10.13] - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. November 2013)

S3 @ Cyanogenmod rockt 
Doppelt so schnell und Akkusparender.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. November 2013)

S3 vom Kumpel zum 2ten mal ins Wasser geflogen , geht nemmer. Er hatn Wave2 und ich brauch entweder nen Bada WhatsApp oder jemand ne Ahnung wie ich normales Android auf das Gerät bekomme? Cynagogenmod währe ned schlecht , nur KitKat gibt es auch nur des sprecht mich ned an. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. November 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> S3 vom Kumpel zum 2ten mal ins Wasser geflogen , geht nemmer. Er hatn Wave2 und ich brauch entweder nen Bada WhatsApp oder jemand ne Ahnung wie ich normales Android auf das Gerät bekomme? Cynagogenmod währe ned schlecht , nur KitKat gibt es auch nur des sprecht mich ned an. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen


 Hatte auch mal ein Bada Phone.

Mein Tipp: Gib es auf, spar dir die Zeit und kauf was anderes.

Es gibt den einen oder anderen Android Port, allerdings funktioniert damals dabei nur die Hälfte, also eher eine Alpha denn Beta. Whatsapp gabs ebenfalls nicht für Bada. Auch die Java Version für die alten Nokias hab ich nicht zum laufen bekommen.
Notlösung war: Hotspot mit Wave und auf dem iPod mit JB Whatsapp. Aber wer will schon 2 Geräte rumschleppen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. November 2013)

Es soll ja jetzt ein "laufendes" KitKat geben , das flashe ich morgen drauf , wenns kaputt geht dann isses so


----------



## watercooled (21. November 2013)

Hi, ich hoffe von euch kann mir jemand helfen auch wenn es nicht direkt Android betrifft.

Ich habe noch eins von diesen HP Touchpads.
Leider hab ich es ausversehen irgendwie gecrasht und jetzt ist die software gebrickt.
Also das Tab startet nicht mehr. 

Mir ist das schonmal passiert und hab es damals auch wieder hinbekommen.
Ich habe aber leider keine Ahnung mehr wie ich das gemacht habe und kenne mich mit so Linux Zeugs auch leider nicht aus.

Könnte sich jemand von euch offenbaren dem ich das Tab schicke und der mir dann das ganze wieder repariert? 
Wenn das jemand kann?


----------



## Poempel (23. November 2013)

Ich hab gestern mal das KitKat Update für mein Nexus 10 gemacht... und wollte dann mal ART ausprobieren, aber das scheint es für das Nexus 10 garnicht zu geben. In den Entwickleroptionen ist es nicht zu finden


----------



## watercooled (23. November 2013)

Ein Kumpel hat das selbe Problem mit dem Nexus 4.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. November 2013)

Wie kann man in der Standard Email App eigentlich jemanden in CC setzen? 

Und hab noch ne App Empfehlung, Keep nennt sich die App. 
Ist ne Notizen App von Google, ist schön schlicht und nicht so überladen wie viele Notizapps.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. November 2013)

Hat eigentlich wer themes installiert hier?

Ich hab mein nexus 7 auch auf 4.4 geupdatet, wenn mir einer sagt was Art ist kann ich auch mal schauen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. November 2013)

Android RunTime.


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2013)

Habe ich schonmal geschrieben, es ist eine Runtime, sie ersetzt Dalvik. Dalvik war ein JIT compiler, wohingegen ART ein AOT compiler ist und damit schneller sein soll (ist ja auch logisch, bei AOT).
Allerdings sind aktuell noch nicht alle Apps kompatibel, habe es noch nicht mit der Facebook App getestet (weil ich sie nicht nutze), aber so viel wie ich weiss, nutzt diese direkt Dalvik compiled source files, um Ladezeit und die Begrenzung der DalvikVM heap grenze zu umgehen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2013)

Warum hat vor Moto mit dem G eigentlich kein Hersteller ein akzeptables sub 200€ Phone rausgehauen?


Hatte es im Saturn mal in der Hand und nichts negatives festgestellt, aber auch nichts besonders positives.
Durchschnitt halt, der aber für die meisten ausreichen sollte.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2013)

Die Vorgängermodelle der aktuellen Topmodelle füllen diese "Lücke" meist ganz gut.


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2013)

Richtig. Bei Media Markt wird eben den Kunden meist das alte Topmodell angeboten.

Ich kann dir auch ungefähr beantworten warum es das vorher nicht gab, weil es noch nicht so weit mit der Entwicklung war, das man eben die Komponenten günstig herstellen konnte, geschweige denn das es andere CPUs als die Highend Modelle gab. Am Anfang von Android, gab es keine anderen Telefone als die Flagschiff Telefone.


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2013)

Der Anfang liegt jetzt auch schon 5 Jahre zurück, aber das  etwas neues immer teuer ist eigentlich immer so.



> weil es noch nicht so weit mit der Entwicklung war, das man eben die Komponenten günstig herstellen konnte, geschweige denn das es andere CPUs als die Highend Modelle gab


Mit 199€ Tablets hat Google ja auch 2012 angefangen, müsste ab da nicht auch das selbe für Smartphones möglich gewesen sein?

Und sollen wir ernsthaft das bekommen


> The ARM official also predicted that a 128-bit processor could hit the market in the next two years, but emphasized that it was just a possibility rather than a set plan.


http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20131119001029#ystfuv


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2013)

Öhhm. Der Tegra 3 war 2012 kein Mittelklasse CPU. Der war Highend, Google hat das Nexus 7 einfach nur günstig Verkauft, die Hardware (mal abgesehen vom Flash Speicher, wie wir jetzt wissen) bestand aus Highend komponenten.


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2013)

Der Preis bestimmt ja nicht die verbaute HW, zumindest nicht bei Google.


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2013)

Ja und Nein. Er bestimmt nicht die verbaute Core Hardware (CPU / GPU), jedoch denke ich schon, das auch Google (bzw LG) einsparungen vorgenommen haben und einfach günstiger Flash Chips, USB Chips, RAM, Gehäuse, Kamera und schlechtere Verarbeitungsqualität. 

*Ich hasse es!* Ich würde lieber mehr für ein Telefon bezahlen und dafür ein Premium Nexus 5 haben. Das Nexus 5 ist schon besser als das Nexus 4 in den belangen (nutze mein N5 nicht wirklich ). Deswegen reizt mich einfach mein iPhone 5s um einiges mehr, weil es eben Premium ist und dafür bin ich bereit mehr zu zahlen (und damit in einer sehr kleinen Zielgruppe, die Gruppe die nicht iPhones kauft weil sie es können oder weil sie denken sie wären extrem gut oder Android hassen, sondern die Qualität lieben).
Die Nexus reihe ist nur noch durch den Preispunkt bekannt, nicht weil es gute Telefone / Premium Telefone sind. Ich bin daher seit dem Nexus 4 stark von den Nexen () enttäuscht, aber das habe ich schon beim Nexus 4 gesagt und hat sich eben beim Nexus 5 wiederholt.

Müsste mein N5 trotzdem mal etwas mehr nutzen.


----------



## Keksdose12 (23. November 2013)

Was ? Du hast also ein nexus 4 und 5 und möchtest dir nich ein 5s kaufen ?


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2013)

Nein, ich habe ein Nexus 4, Nexus 5 und ein iPhone 5s (und noch ein paar andere Telefone).


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. November 2013)

Ich muss sagen, ich hab ein Handy seit mittlerweile 1,75 Jahren, das soll noch mindestens n halbes Jahr halten.

Der Reiz besteht bei mir nicht darin, das neueste zu haben, sondern eher das beste aus meinem Gerät zu machen.
Android 4.4 here I come


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2013)

Ich habe dieses Jahr allein ca. 6 Handys gekauft.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. November 2013)

Kannst mir ja dein Nexus 5 verkaufen, wenn du es eh nicht nutzt


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2013)

Nö. Brauch ich zum Entwickeln. 
Mein Nexus 4 wird irgendwie mal etwas gemodded, das gibt eh solangsam den Geist auf, eventuell kann ich damit ja noch was Sinnvolles anstellen, irgendwie ein AirPlay Receiver / Media Center drausbasteln. Das wäre irgendwie awesome.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und sollen wir ernsthaft das bekommen
> 
> http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20131119001029#ystfuv


Wurde schon längst dementiert. eine komplette 128Bit Architektur ist selbst bei PC-CPUs sinnfrei. Speicher kann man auch mit 64Bit mehr als genug ansprechen und schon die 64Bit Genauigkeit benutzt man eher selten.

Dass xxxBit nicht viel Bedeutet sollte man eigentlich schon aus den alten Konsolenkämpfen gelernt haben. Die PS2 war in der Werbung eine "128Bit Konsole", weil sie ein paar Sonderregister in der Breite hatte, ihre beiden Nachfolger wurden so nicht mehr beworben und machen fast alles in32/64 Bit.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. November 2013)

Kennt eigentlich jemand ne Möglichkeit die bf4 commander app auf dem Handy laufen zu lassen? 
Prinzipiell sind alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt, aber es soll ja nur auf dem tablet laufen


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2013)

Nein. Ohne layout files geht das schlecht.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. November 2013)

Hm schade...
Hab jetz (übergangsweise) schon mal BlueStacks auf dem Laptop installiert, also ne Tablet Emulation, und hoffe dass ich damit erstmal mobil zocken kann. Leider hält der Akku nur ca 90min und in der Regionalbahn gibt es keine Steckdosen.

Zu Weihnachten gibt es dann hoffentlich n Tablet (bzw, ich schenke mir halt selber eines  ).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. November 2013)

Habe seit heute die CyanogenMod 11 by temasek drauf. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MisterLaggy (25. November 2013)

Ist ok, aber ich warte noch auf das offizielle cm11  Hab ich auch drauf.


----------



## jensi251 (25. November 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich Adblock zum laufen bekomme?
Damals ging es immer aber dann auf einmal nicht mehr, hab mich dann lange Zeit damit abgefunden. Jetzt nervt mich die Werbung aber so sehr das ich den wieder installiert habe. Habe für Wlan localhost und 2020 eingetragen, allerdings geht es weder mit Chrome, Dolphin noch Firefox. Hab das Gerät schon 2 mal neugestartet und es klappt trotzdem nicht.

Ja, als Filter ist was eingestellt, daran kann es wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. November 2013)

root?


----------



## jensi251 (25. November 2013)

Nein, Nexus 4 ganz "normal". Hab da nix gerootet. Damals ging es auch ohne.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. November 2013)

Ja aber dann geht auch nur WLan.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2013)

AdBlock ohne root ist ********. Mehr nicht. Zieht doppelten traffic. Schmeiss den dreck wieder runter.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. November 2013)

Welcher ist denn mit root zu empfehlen?


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2013)

Ich empfehle keine AdBlocker. Ich verdiene mit Werbung Geld und gönne es jedem der darauf angewiesen ist / dies auch möchte.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. November 2013)

Same.
(Auch wenn ich mit YouTube kein Geld verdiene, aber das Prinzip ist gleich.)

Zumindest auf YT hab ich die Ads nicht geblockt, überall sonst schon.


----------



## 98romi (25. November 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage: Hat das Samsung S-View Case für das Note 3 eigentlich einen Magnetverschluss?


----------



## keinnick (25. November 2013)

98romi schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Hat das Samsung S-View Case für das Note 3 eigentlich einen Magnetverschluss?



Da findet man zig Dinger. Hast Du mal nen Link?


----------



## 98romi (25. November 2013)

Diese hier:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00F2GQY2K?vs=1


----------



## keinnick (25. November 2013)

98romi schrieb:


> Diese hier:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00F2GQY2K?vs=1



 Sieht lt. Rezension nicht so aus:

_"Ein weiteres Manko ist nach längerem Gebrauch, dass sich die Hülle beim hinlegen von alleine wieder aufklappt, da es keinerlei Magnetverschluss etc. gibt. Also mein Fazit: Für den Preis eine nicht befriedigende Hülle."_


----------



## JackOnell (25. November 2013)

Hat schon einer 4.4 auf seinem nexus 4 ?


----------



## 98romi (25. November 2013)

@keinnick:
Gibts eine alternative Hülle (am besten mit Sichtfenster)? Oder kann man da selbst nen Magnetverschluss hinbasteln?


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Hat schon einer 4.4 auf seinem nexus 4 ?


 
Ja, schon total lange. Auf dem Nexus 4 und auf dem Nexus 5. Liegen beide seit Tagen brav ausgeschaltet auf meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## JackOnell (25. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, schon total lange. Auf dem Nexus 4 und auf dem Nexus 5. Liegen beide seit Tagen brav ausgeschaltet auf meinem Schreibtisch.



Eigentlich wollte ich wissen ob es schon am ausrollen ist.... Das du dich meldest war ja klar


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. November 2013)

Ich hab auch nix gegen Werbung aber es gibt halt Seiten die das echt übertreiben.... 
Also gibt's jetzt einen oder nicht?


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2013)

Jo, hier.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. November 2013)

Gibts ne gute gratis App um LibreOffice und MS Office Dokumente anzugucken? (nur gucken, nicht bearbeiten)
Hab mal die eine oder andere ausprobiert, aber ich fand sie alle kacke. 

Wie ich es hasse, wenn leute Dokumente die vom Empfänger sowieso nicht bearbeitet werden sollen nicht als PDF verteilen. 



PS: Nutze übrigens AdAway. 
Bin damit ganz zufrieden. Klein, nicht aufdringlich oder aufgeblasen und scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Gibts ne gute gratis App um LibreOffice und MS Office Dokumente anzugucken? (nur gucken, nicht bearbeiten)
> Hab mal die eine oder andere ausprobiert, aber ich fand sie alle kacke.
> 
> Wie ich es hasse, wenn leute Dokumente die vom Empfänger sowieso nicht bearbeitet werden sollen nicht als PDF verteilen.
> ...


 
alle Office-Apps (egal ob für Android/Ios) sind kacke, zerballern Layouts und sind damit zumindenst professionell nicht einsetzbar. Öffnen kannst du sie zwar, oft werden aber Sachen wie Auswahlfelder oder ähnliches nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2013)

Kingsoft Office funktioniert meist relativ anständig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. November 2013)

Ich finde Quickoffice ganz gut.


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Auch wenn es nicht direkt die Android Sache trifft:

Kann mir einer sagen wo der Unterschied in der Ausführung eines Galaxy S3 zwischen EU und DE ist?

Will bei Amazon eins bestellen und dort gibt es die Auswahl EU und DE Preisunterschied ist 20€


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Hatten wir schonmal. Gab keinen wirklichen. Würde DE kaufen.


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hatten wir schonmal. Gab keinen wirklichen. Würde DE kaufen.



Also kein Nachteil? Bedienung usw?


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Nein, wie kommst du auf so einen Stuss?


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2013)

Also als erstes Stuss ist immer relativ.  Ich hab die Frage gestellt weils durchaus bei Produkten wie Fernsehen evtl einen Unterschied bei Bedienung  oder Funktionen usw gibt die eben Regionsabhängig sind.  Wenn ich alles wüsste würd ich hier net Fragen.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Aha. Regionsabhängig. 

Das einzige was Regionsabhängig ist sind die Bands.


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2013)

Ja komm is gut.

Danke


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Was soll das denn jetzt heißen?


----------



## watercooled (26. November 2013)

Das du nicht immer so tun sollst als würde sich jeder bestens mit dem Android Geraffel auskennen.


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das du nicht immer so tun sollst als würde sich jeder bestens mit dem Android Geraffel auskennen.


  Genau. Dabei kenn ich ihn gar net so gut.

oberlehrerhaft war's.


----------



## Scroll (26. November 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Auch wenn es nicht direkt die Android Sache trifft:
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wo der Unterschied in der Ausführung eines Galaxy S3 zwischen EU und DE ist?
> 
> Will bei Amazon eins bestellen und dort gibt es die Auswahl EU und DE Preisunterschied ist 20€


 
Lediglich die Frequenzen können unterschiedlich sein wie z.B. die Lte frequenzen, die anderen weiß ich nicht ob die EU weit gleich sind oder andere sind


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Die GSM bands sind in EU und US überwiegend gleich. Die LTE bands allerdings nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. November 2013)

Leandros war noch nie freundlich, Regeln von Pcgh haben ihn auch noch nie interessiert. Musst auch schon einiges von ihm ertragen, daher habe ich keinen Respekt vor solche Personen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. November 2013)

Er weiß halt viel und kann auch bei einem sehr großen Teil der Probleme helfen. 
Das Problem ist einfach dass er sehr hohe Ansprüche an uns, also die Fragenden stellt. 
Aber ich nehme ihm das nicht übel, so bin ich (auch wenn ich es nicht mag) auch oft im RL.


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2013)

Das ist nicht gut.

Wissen freundlich Teilen ist angesagt. 

Jedenfalls nochmal Danke an euch Androiden.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Für alle jünger der idiotie: "Ich mage den Menü Button von Samsung Telefonen!".

https://android.googlesource.com/pl...it/+/ea04f3cfc6e245fb415fd352ed0048cd940a46fe


Endlich!


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2013)

Ich hab noch ein 4-Button Phone und benutze jeden Einzelnen davon ;P.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Ja, der gute alte Search Button. Der ist lauf CCD nicht mehr erlaubt, der Menu Button leider immer noch -_-


----------



## Klarostorix (26. November 2013)

CCD?


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Googles Richtlinien für Geräte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. November 2013)

Was spricht denn gegen einen Menü Button? 
Ich finde ihn ganz praktisch, muss man als Linkshänder nicht immer quer übers Handy greifen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. November 2013)

Ich mag den Menü Button auch   und das als Rechtshänder 
Aber das ist wohl einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

UX technisch einfach nur Mist. Es ist eben nicht ersichtlich, ob es ein Menü gibt oder nicht. 


Wer nicht weiss was UX ist: Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. November 2013)

Aber komm, das eine Mal drücken ist jetzt auch nicht aller Welts Untergang. 
Ich finde es aber UX technisch auch ziemlich dumm wenn ich als Linkshänder dann quer übers Handy greifen muss um das Menü zu erreichen. 
Bei den nicht gerade kleinen Handys heutzutage ist das bedienen mit einer Hand dann völlig unmöglich/noch unsicherer.

Wieso benutzt man nicht einfach beides parallel? 
Also der Button existiert, aber man kann das Menü auch durch tippen erreichen. 
Wäre doch eine perfekte Lösung.


----------



## watercooled (26. November 2013)

Ich will wieder einen such Button am Handy


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wieso benutzt man nicht einfach beides parallel?
> Also der Button existiert, aber man kann das Menü auch durch tippen erreichen.
> Wäre doch eine perfekte Lösung.


 
Das ist einfach nicht intuitiv. Ein UI muss intuitiv sein. Der Menü Button ist das nicht, wer ist der Entwickler / Designer? Du oder ich?
Der commit den ich verlinkt habe macht genau dies, seit 4.4 wird trotz Menu button des overflow menu angezeigt, was es vorher nicht wurde.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. November 2013)

Also ich finde den Menü Button relativ intuitiv, ich versuche es mal zu erklären. 
Ich habe wenn ich mein Handy nutze die Hand bzw. den Daumen oft unten auf den Bedienelementen / Buttons liegen, der Menü Button liegt ebenfalls da, also muss ich nur kurz drüber wischen. 

Aber das macht natürlich nicht jeder so, ist ja klar, jeder Mensch ist anders. 
Also können die, die es wollen / keinen Menü Button haben einfach den Menü Button auf dem Display benutzen. 
Also ich finde die Lösung in 4.4 die du gepostet hast so gut. 

Und nein, ich bin kein Dev. 
Aber ich bin ein User, und wofür machen die Devs ihre Software? 
Genau, für die User. 
Also sollten die Devs auch ein wenig auf eben diese hören. 

Wenn Google aber das Grundkonzept durchsetzt, also den Menü Button zu verbannen, wird das kein Problem sein, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. 
Begrüßen würde ich das aber nicht. 
Android steht ja auch in gewisser Weise für Individualität.


----------



## JackOnell (27. November 2013)

So nun ist auch 4.4 bei mir angekommen, allerdings kein grosser unterschied zum 4.3 auch die neue Oberfläche kam nicht mit.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

Welchem Gerät? Der GEP ist Nexus 5 only.


----------



## JackOnell (27. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Welchem Gerät? Der GEP ist Nexus 5 only.



Ja ich Hans schon gelesen.... Schade das es beim 4er nexus nichts gibt...

Edit
Jetzt ist auch die pcgh APP gar nicht mehr zu gebrauchen


----------



## Offset (27. November 2013)

Also ich hatte mein LG 4x hd gerooted und dann cm drauf (2 Versionen). Keine ging richtig und ich musste das Handy zurückflashen. Hab jetzt die 4.1.2, kann aber nicht mehr rooten. Mein Handy wird auch nur noch als cd-laufwerk erkannt. Jemand ne idee?


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

Die PCGH App ist schon seit 2 Jahren totaler Müll.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. November 2013)

Was habt ihr alle gegen die PCGH App, man muss zwar mit ein paar Einschränkungen leben, aber eigentlich ist sie ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2013)

Seit der Einführung von Gratis-Tapatalk hat die Forenrunner App imo keine Existenzberechtigung mehr.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Seit der Einführung von Gratis-Tapatalk hat die Forenrunner App imo keine Existenzberechtigung mehr.


 
Tapatalk Pro kostet auch nicht die Welt und ist immer eine der ersten Apps die ich Installiere.
Könnte nicht mehr ohne (auch wenn ich die iOS Version nutze).


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. November 2013)

Tapatalk verdient es aber gekauft zu werden 
Man will die lieben Entwickler ja unterstützen damit sie es noch weiter verbessern 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk auf iOS


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

Und, schwupps, der CyanogenMod Installer ist aus dem Play Store geflogen. 
Hätte ich, ehrlich gesagt, schon viel früher erwartet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Und, schwupps, der CyanogenMod Installer ist aus dem Play Store geflogen.
> Hätte ich, ehrlich gesagt, schon viel früher erwartet.


 
Aus welchem Grund denn? 
Ich hab ihn noch auf meinem Handy


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2013)

Überdenke die Frage bitte nochmal. 
Kleiner hint: Flashen eines drittanbieter ROMs lässt meist die Garantie erlöschen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. November 2013)

habt ihr schon von der Neptune pine gehört? Ich wurde sie mir echt gern holn, weil pebble ja immernoch nicht nach DE geschickt wird. Aber da ich ein wirklich kleines Handgelenk habe und die Uhr riesig ist, sieht das doof aus .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Überdenke die Frage bitte nochmal.
> Kleiner hint: Flashen eines drittanbieter ROMs lässt meist die Garantie erlöschen.


 
Ach dann ist es klar 
Hät ja klappen können


----------



## JackOnell (28. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man hier sehen kann sind die Menüpunkte nicht mehr komplett da, weshalb Mann sie kaum noch anwählen kann.
Ansonsten bin ich mit der APP gut klar gekommen


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. November 2013)

Also bei mir sieht sie wie gewohnt aus. 
Kommt wahrscheinlich nicht mit den Onscreen Tasten klar.


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2013)

Kauf dir Tapatalk. Die PCGH App ist schon seit Jahren schrott.


----------



## getsomenuts (28. November 2013)

Aber wirklich die Pro Version kaufen die kostenlose lädt sich ins Nirvana


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. November 2013)

Tapatalk FTW 
Welcher Vollhorst von Admin hat eigentlich den Bilderupload via Tapatalk hier im Forum gesperrt?


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2013)

Solche Infos sollte man einfach mal im entsprechenden Feedbackthread geben bevor man jemanden beleidigt. Ich kann nämlich Bilder hochladen...


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2013)

Der ist nicht gesperrt. Du musst als Ziel das Forum auswählen und nicht den Tapatalk eigenen Hosting service.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. November 2013)

Okay, wenn das so ist nehme ich alles zurück. 
Wo finde ich die Option denn unter Android?
Bei iOS finde ich die Option aber nicht bei Android :/


----------



## getsomenuts (28. November 2013)

Kann es sein das, dass nur in der Schnellantwort Leiste nicht geht? Hab die gerade aus gestellt und jetzt lässt er mich


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. November 2013)

... keine vollständigen Sätze schreiben? 

Ich hab die app nach 3 Minuten runter geschmissen und tapatalk geholt...


----------



## getsomenuts (28. November 2013)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Kann es sein das, dass nur in der Schnellantwort Leiste nicht geht? Hab die gerade aus gestellt und jetzt lässt er mich


 
... Bilder hoch laden!

Sry falschen button erwischt beim probieren aufm Phone!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. November 2013)

Test? 
Komme schon mal weiter als bisher...
Scheint zu gehen...


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2013)

Der Vollhorst von Admin wäre ich 
Aber der Vollhorst hat nichts umgestellt - Tapatalk läuft auf Default ohne Einschränkungen von User-Rechten. Ich könnte den Flame zurückgeben und behaupten, diesmal sitzt der Fehler vor dem Smartphone. 

Aber mal abgesehen davon - falscher Thread bei Problemen mit der Seite oder dem Forum.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. November 2013)

Naja, wenn man ne "volle" Antwort macht geht es, siehe oben. 
Über die Schnellantwort geht es nicht. 
Wo der Fehler liegt ist wahrscheinlich eher die app nicht der User.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. November 2013)

Dann gibt der Vollhorst von User mal zurück:
Ich finde es seltsam dass es bis vor kurzem noch ging ohne dass ich was verändert habe. 
Der Vollhorst von User hat jetzt mal die Schnellantwortsleiste deaktiviert und jetzt geht es 
Also ich kann auch keine Bilder uploaden wenn ich von der Schnellantwortsleiste in die erweiterte Ansicht gehe. 
Dann geh ich mal beim Entwickler meckern


----------



## getsomenuts (28. November 2013)

Das nenn ich mal Support, wenn man ein Vollhorst ruft kommt einer!  Nur Spaß!


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dann gibt der Vollhorst von User mal zurück:
> Ich finde es seltsam dass es bis vor kurzem noch ging ohne dass ich was verändert habe.
> Der Vollhorst von User hat jetzt mal die Schnellantwortsleiste deaktiviert und jetzt geht es
> Also ich kann auch keine Bilder uploaden wenn ich von der Schnellantwortsleiste in die erweiterte Ansicht gehe.
> Dann geh ich mal beim Entwickler meckern


 
Die einzige "Änderung" war, die letzte Version einzuspielen, Anfang vergangene Woche.



getsomenuts schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Support, wenn man ein Vollhorst ruft kommt einer!  Nur Spaß!


 
Pf 

@Alle:
Das hier ist übrigens der korrekte Thread für Probleme mit den Plugins:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-sammelthread-pcghx-app-fuer-ios-android.html

Ob wir was machen können ist dabei immer fraglich. Forum Runner ist sehr lange nicht mehr vom Hersteller aktualisiert worden, Tapatalk bekommt regelmäßige Updates. Und so lange Third-Party-Plugins vom jeweiligen Hersteller noch betreut sind (gilt auch für Forum Runner), fassen wir bei Fehlern deren Quellcode nicht an, weil der Aufwand nach Patches für die Katz war. Außerdem haben wir bspw. auch keinen Einfluss auf das Interface und die Darstellung der Daten, was über die jeweilige App ausgeliefert wird. Dann hilft nur das Warten auf Updates.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. November 2013)

Hab heute im Rewe KitKat mit dem Android Männchen auf der Packung gesehen. 
Fand´s irgendwie eher lächerlich als cool.  Aber naja,...


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2013)

Die gibts überall. Das kann Nestle, mehr aber auch nicht.

Es ist Marketing Technisch einfach nur ein geiler Coup, gefällt mir trotzdem nicht. Auch der Name nicht.


----------



## Poempel (28. November 2013)

Die gibts bei mir immernoch nicht...


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. November 2013)

Das das ein abgesprochenes Marketing Ding ist wusst ich schon. Ist für Nestle auch eine tolle Sache.

Aber dann der Riegel mit fett dem Android Männchen drauf (hat das eigentlich nen Namen?) war schon fast peinlich.
Ich glaub ich bringe Schokoriegel mit Tux auf der Packung raus. Dann kann man sich gleich als Nerd outen. 

PS: Ich finds auch generell nicht gut, das die aktuelle Android Version nach einem Produkt benannt wurde.
Wo sind wir denn hier? Bei einem billigen Film, der sich durch Produkt Placement finanzieren muss?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. November 2013)

Ich hab eig nix gegen Kitkat als Name.

Cool wäre wenn es bei der Sache für Nestle auch wirklich um was gehen würde. Hätten die ihren Namen zu verlieren, hätte der Endnutzer wirklich was davon: Anständigen Support der Devices.

Sofern Nestle sich traut bei Google Druck zu machen .


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. November 2013)

Also bisher (Jahr 2012) hat Nestle mehr Umsatz und mehr Gewinn als Google.
Umsatz 2012: Nestle ~92 Mrd Franken, Google ~46 Mrd Dollar
Gewinn 2012: Nestle ~11 Mrd Franken, Google ~10 Mrd Dollar
(Aktuell ist ein Franken ~1,1 Dollar wert)

Ich glaub die trauen sich schon sich zu beschweren falls was ernstes ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. November 2013)

gut aber Nestlé macht viel Geld mit bottled water in afrika.  😕


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. November 2013)

Ja, nestle ist echt nicht so die "tolle" Firma was das angeht.

Wollt nur sagen das Nestle gar nicht so klein ist wie viele denken. 
Denen gehören ungalublich viele Lebensmittelmarken. Musst du im Supermarkt mal drauf achten. Von Maggi bis Eis ist alles dabei.
Deswegen glaub ich nicht, dass sie sich bei Problemen oder was weiß ich nicht trauen würden bei Google mal ordentlich rumpöbeln zu gehen.  (also nicht öffentlich)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. November 2013)

Nestlé ist der größte Lebensmittelkonzern der Welt. 
Die machen schon Geld. 
Das Geld was Nestlé mit aufgekauft Wasser Rechten macht ist schon fast pervers.... 

Aber wir sind hier im Android Thread


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. November 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Aber wir sind hier im Android Thread


 
True dat.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. November 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nestlé ist der größte Lebensmittelkonzern der Welt.
> Die machen schon Geld.
> Das Geld was Nestlé mit aufgekauft Wasser Rechten macht ist schon fast pervers....
> 
> Aber wir sind hier im Android Thread


 ANDROID-*Stammtisch*
Ich finde bei einem gemütlichen Bier darf man schon mal kurz vom Thema abkommen.  
Ist ja nicht die ANDROID-Besprechung des Topmanagements.


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2013)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> boah Kinners ist ja gut nehmt euch beiden einen Keks und gut ist es!


 
nehmt euch ein Kit Kat 

btw. mit viel glück (wenns mein chef hinbekommt) hab ich quasi ein kostenloses nexus 5


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2013)

Kostenloses Nexus 5 ist ma geil. 

@Mod der mal wieder den Dreck aufräumen muss: Sorry.


----------



## ushnok (28. November 2013)

WTF. Bin ich mal nicht da geht es hier ab. 

Leandros gesperrt. Black noch da. WTF? Das kann doch irgendwie nicht stimmen.


----------



## DaxTrose (28. November 2013)

Es sind viele Beiträge gelöscht worden, die nicht mit Android in Verbindung stehen und/oder persönlicher Natur waren!

Ab hier bitte wieder zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. November 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...t-ihr-smartphone-am-besten-2.html#post5906598


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kostenloses Nexus 5 ist ma geil.


 Wo bekommt man sowas her ?


----------



## ushnok (28. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...t-ihr-smartphone-am-besten-2.html#post5906598


 
Hmm. Scheint gelöscht zu sein. -_-


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man sowas her ?


 
Vom Weihnachtsmann zum Beispiel


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. November 2013)

Hmm, gehört das hier her?

Kann man ein HTC Desire X kaufen oder ist das Crap? Oder sollte es ein Desire 500 sein?


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2013)

Moto G, in dem Preisbereich bitte kaufen.


----------



## Smil0r (29. November 2013)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man sich das nexus 5 mal anschauen kann bevor man es kaufen möchte? So nähe Ruhrpott


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man sich das nexus 5 mal anschauen kann bevor man es kaufen möchte? So nähe Ruhrpott



Bei Mediamarkt und Saturn soll es ab dem 13.12. erhältlich sein, da sollte das dann gehen. Sonst fällt mir leider nichts ein.


----------



## Smil0r (29. November 2013)

Ja genau. Wollte es mir jetzt ende diese monats anschauen aber die haben ja den Termin schon vor Wochen verschoben. 
Keine andere Möglichkeit irgendwo?


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Moto G, in dem Preisbereich bitte kaufen.



Reichen denn die 16GB? Ich hatte nich nie nen Androiden, wie viel sollte man denn haben?

Wie ist das denn so Powertechnisch aufgestellt?


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2013)

Was weiß ich was andere an Speicher brauchen.
Muss du selber wissen ob es dir ausreicht oder nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. November 2013)

Ich hatte wie gesagt noch keinen Androiden und weiß deshalb nicht wie viel z.B. das BS schon braucht.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. November 2013)

Beim Nexus 4 sind etwa 13 GB frei. Denke dass das beim Moto G nicht anders ist.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. November 2013)

LG G2 für 299


----------



## godfather22 (29. November 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> LG G2 für 299



Wo das denn?
Naja... Soll mir egal sein ich halte gerade mein neues Nexus 5 in den Händen


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. November 2013)

Diese App ist sehr hilfreich für die 2 Wege Synchronisation bei Dropbox. Nutze sie um immer die neuesten Custom Roms auf der SD-Karte zu haben, da man bei der normalen Dropbox App nur einzelne Dateien als "Favoriten" markieren und somit offline speichern kann.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man sowas her ?


 

ich arbeite als elektriker in einer relativ großen firma für die umgebung. 

überstunden kann ich mir nicht auszahlen lassen, dafür alles mögliche an elektrogeräte kaufen 

BTW: bald sind 2 mal gtx 780 ti dran


----------



## Memphys (29. November 2013)

Moin, da hier ja schon einige das Nexus 5 haben: Kann jemand ne Schutzhülle empfehlen (Buchstil, so zum seitlich wegklappen)? Und brauch man dafür Schutzfolien oder ist es unwahrscheinlich das Display zu zerkratzen? Tut mir leid wenn die Frage dämlich ist, ich hab nur nicht so wirklich mitverfolgt was sich da in Sachen Display-Glas die letzten Jahre getan hat.


----------



## Klartext (29. November 2013)

Ich verwende alle Handys blank. Jegliche Haptik der Geräte geht mit den Hüllen verloren..
Und Display Folien sind einfach nur ekelig.. 

Solange man die Geräte human behandelt ist das alles in meinem Augen überflüssig..


----------



## EnergyCross (29. November 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Ich verwende alle Handys blank. Jegliche Haptik der Geräte geht mit den Hüllen verloren..
> Und Display Folien sind einfach nur ekelig..
> 
> Solange man die Geräte human behandelt ist das alles in meinem Augen überflüssig..


 

stimmt.

wenn du nicht gerade einen bind schlüssel in der tasche mit dem handy hast ist das kein thema. das glas ist sehr kratzfest.

ich werd mir eine TPU Silikonhülle von Mumbi besorgen, sieht ganz schick aus und schützt die ecken


edit:

generell kann man alles von Mumbi empfehlen, ich zumindest. habe alle meine schutzhüllen oder schutzfolien von Mumbi und bin top zufrieden. machen auch guten service


----------



## Klartext (29. November 2013)

Habe auch eine Hülle von Mumbi für mein N4&5 für Unterwegs o.ä., aber das ist eher selten.. Die sind Ok für das Geld


----------



## Memphys (30. November 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Habe auch eine Hülle von Mumbi für mein N4&5 für Unterwegs o.ä., aber das ist eher selten.. Die sind Ok für das Geld


 
OK, dann werd ich mir mal die von Mumbi bestellen... die 7€ kann man notfalls halt in den Sand setzen wenns nicht gefällt


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. November 2013)

Ich benutze die Handys auch vorzugsweise blank, also ohne Hülle. 
Wenn ich eine benutze ist es nur so eine zum reinschieben.


----------



## Smil0r (30. November 2013)

Ich benutz meine Handys auch ohne alles, vollkommen rücksichtslos. Das ist doch nur ein Handy?! Nach nem Jahr oder spätestens 2 kommt eh ein neues. Warum der Aufwand? Die dinger verlieren soviel Wert da macht son Kratzer auch nichts mehr aus. 
Außerdem sind die doch stabiler als man denkt, ich nutze auf der Arbeit und überall das Handy. Hab nur ne Stofftasche und das polstert das ein wenig. Mehr nicht. Außerdem hab ich kein bock mir immer sorgen zu machen und das immer mit Samthandschuhen anzufassen. Meine Frau kritisiert das verhalten allerdings


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. November 2013)

Ich finde das Gefühl einfach doof wenn das ach so dünne Handy dann doch dick ist 
Ich nehme aber schon ein bisschen Rücksicht, denn mein Handy soll schon länger als wie bei dir 1-2 Jahre halten, ich gehe da eher von "bis-es-dann-kaputt-ist" aus


----------



## getsomenuts (30. November 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich finde das Gefühl einfach doof wenn das ach so dünne Handy dann doch dick ist
> Ich nehme aber schon ein bisschen Rücksicht...


 
so mach ich das auch! Da ich ein bisschen aufpasse sieht mein Phone auch meistens nach gewisser Zeit besser aus als das von Freunden oder der Freundin die eine Hülle benutzen... und ich finde nicht das ich da akribisch drauf acht gebe, einfach nicht mit Schlüsseln in die selbe Tasche stecken etc.


----------



## godfather22 (30. November 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich noch bessere Möglichkeiten sich den Akkustand in Prozent anzeigen zu lassen, als mit Battery Overlay Percent?

Und kiann mir einer von euch vielleicht ne Schutzfolie empfehlen?
Ich weiß noch vom iPhone, dass es da von der Haptik her große Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## MisterLaggy (30. November 2013)

Es gibt auch ein Dashclock Modul für die Batterie Prozent Anzeige, falls du so was meinst.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2013)

Also ich kann beim Trebuchet Launcher schlicht einstellen, dass die normale Anzeige in der Notificationbar ein kleiner Kreis mit Prozentangabe ist.


----------



## MisterLaggy (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja stimmt, das müsste bei Stock ja auch gehen. Geht zumindest bei Samsung


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Dezember 2013)

Welche FW benutzt du denn? 
Bei CM kann man das easy in den Optionen einstellen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei CM11 gibt es gepunkteten Kreis mit Prozent Angaben.


----------



## godfather22 (1. Dezember 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ein Dashclock Modul für die Batterie Prozent Anzeige, falls du so was meinst.


 
Danke für den Tipp. Ist zwar nicht genau das, was ich meine, aber eine gute Ergänzung 



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Welche FW benutzt du denn?
> Bei CM kann man das easy in den Optionen einstellen.


 
Ich benutze Android 4.4 auf meinem Nexus 5 und Nova als Launcher.
So weit ich das überblicken kann gibt es den CM doch noch garnicht offiziell für das N5, oder?


----------



## MisterLaggy (1. Dezember 2013)

Jo, für das Nexus 5 gibt es bisher nur inoffiziell CM 11. Ich hab mal nen Bild mit der Dashlock Anzeige angehängt.


----------



## Smil0r (1. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es vielleicht irgend eine neue Erkenntnis so man sich das nexus 5 anschauen kann?


----------



## Memphys (2. Dezember 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht irgend eine neue Erkenntnis so man sich das nexus 5 anschauen kann?


 
Bekannte oder noch eineinhalb Wochen warten, dann sollten MM und Saturn es auch haben


----------



## Der Maniac (3. Dezember 2013)

So, ich habe mein Nexus 5 gerade gerootet, nachdem ich es (wie mein Nexus 4 auch schon ) erstmal Soft-Gebricked habe xD Scheiss Super-SU!

Jetzt kann ich auch endlich Titanium-Backup in vollen Zügen genießen


----------



## Shona (4. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also bei mir sieht sie wie gewohnt aus.
> Kommt wahrscheinlich nicht mit den Onscreen Tasten klar.


Das Problem ist das Update auf KitKat habe das selbe   -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...cghx-app-fuer-ios-android-45.html#post5929446


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Dezember 2013)

Kollegen, hab wieder 25% Akkuverbrauch von den Google Diensten. 
Ich hab alle Sync mit Google aus. 
Was kann ich sonst noch tun?
Google Now ist abgeschaltet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand auch das Problem, dass er nicht ein YouTube Video mehr anschauen kann auf seinem smartphone?


----------



## Shona (6. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kollegen, hab wieder 25% Akkuverbrauch von den Google Diensten.
> Ich hab alle Sync mit Google aus.
> Was kann ich sonst noch tun?
> Google Now ist abgeschaltet.


Kitkat deinstallieren und wieder 4.3 nutzen 
hab das selbe problem das seit kitkat der akku regelrecht leergesaugt wird obwohl es eigentlich akku schonender sein soll -.-


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auf 4.3
Gibt noch garkein offizielles CM KitKat fürs S3.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Dezember 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch das Problem, dass er nicht ein YouTube Video mehr anschauen kann auf seinem smartphone?


 
Welche APP nutzt du?


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. Dezember 2013)

Mit der offiziellen App gabs ab und zu so eine Meldung auf schwarzem Bildschirm, nach nem Neustart hat es eig immer wieder funktioniert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Welche APP nutzt du?


 
YouTube an sich geht nicht mehr


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Dezember 2013)

hmm also ich nutze viral. läuft blendend.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich benutze Viral nur für Musik. 
Zum Browsen oder checken finde ich das schrecklich


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. Dezember 2013)

So, erstes offizielles CM11!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Dezember 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> So, erstes offizielles CM11!


 
Schön ausprobiert?


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Dezember 2013)

Muss ich bei der Installation irgendwas beachten?
Oder kann ich das einfach wie ne neue Nightly draufhauen. 
Also muss ich vorher resetten wie bei 4.2 auf 4.3 oder geht das einfach so?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab eine kurze Frage, die nicht ganz mit Android zu tun hat, aber bevor ich nen extra-Thread aufmache.... 

Ich hab eine Sim-Card von T-Mobile in meinem Sony Xperia Ray, die keine 2 Jahre alt ist, und brauche nun eine Micro-Sim wegen nem neuen Smartphone. Wird das klappen, wenn ich die einfach "kleinschneide", oder ist die Sim per se vlt. schon zu alt? Habe von Fällen gelesen, in denen es nach dem Kleinermachen nicht klappte.


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Dezember 2013)

Habs bisher 3x selbst gemacht, hat immer funktioniert. Das letzte mal vor einer Stunde für meine Schwester und ihr Nexus 5


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Habs bisher 3x selbst gemacht, hat immer funktioniert. Das letzte mal vor einer Stunde für meine Schwester und ihr Nexus 5



Wär halt blöd, wenn es nicht klappt, weil die Karte dann vlt auch nicht mehr ins alte Handy geht...     aber ich vermute mal: wenn die Karte einfach am besten nicht unbedingt älter als 5-6 Jahre alt ist, müsste es gehen? Ich hab seit ca. 12 Jahren den Vertrag bei tmobile und erst bei meiner letzten Verlängerung inkl. Smartphone zum ersten mal eine neue Karte bekommen, also vorher 10 Jahre lang die gleiche genutzt


----------



## G0NZ0 (6. Dezember 2013)

Zur Not gibts da auch Adapter, dass die wieder ins alte Handy passt


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2013)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Zur Not gibts da auch Adapter, dass die wieder ins alte Handy passt



ja gut, bis der da wäre, könnt ich dann auch direkt ne neue microSim bei t.mobile anfordern


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Muss ich bei der Installation irgendwas beachten?
> Oder kann ich das einfach wie ne neue Nightly draufhauen.
> Also muss ich vorher resetten wie bei 4.2 auf 4.3 oder geht das einfach so?


 
Also ich würde da ein Factory Reset machen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (6. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, bis der da wäre, könnt ich dann auch direkt ne neue microSim bei t.mobile anfordern



Es gibt auch sowas, das nennt sich Laden und da bekommt man die Ware direkt nach dem Bezahlen


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also ich würde da ein Factory Reset machen.


 
Och nä 
Also alles wipen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Dezember 2013)

Jop. SDCard wird ja nicht mit gewiped. 

Würde auch kein Tit Backup drüberspielen. Ist aber geschmackssache.


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. Dezember 2013)

Also habs nur so gesehen, ich bin auf Omni Rom


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Dezember 2013)

Ne Tit mach ich eh nie. 
Die wenigen Apps die ich benutze haben alle Klaud 
Dann mach Ich das mal wenn morgen die neue Nightly raus ist, man will ja aktuell bleiben


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2013)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch sowas, das nennt sich Laden und da bekommt man die Ware direkt nach dem Bezahlen


 Die können aber auch nicht eine neue Sim-Card passend zu meinem Vertrag hinter der Theke hervorzaubern 

 PS: hab eben bei T-Mobile einfach mal angerufen, die schicken mir eine neue Simcard zu, sollte spätestens Dienstag da sein


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Dezember 2013)

Morgen bekommt mein Handy 4.4  
Mal sehen wie es läuft 
Hoffentlich einigermaßen anständig, hab kein Bock dann nochmal den ganzen Kram zu machen 

Hö? 
Gibt es noch keine Gapps für 4.4?!
Also bei Goo.im sind die neusten 4.3...


Edit: Mache es doch nicht drauf, ich brauche diesen Dezember ein gut funktionierendes Handy


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Dezember 2013)

Doch: PA GAPPS


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

Danke 
Mache es aber wie oben geeditet wohl erst später


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ach iwo. nandbackup ist doch gleich wieder drauf. 

Musst nicht später machen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

Das mit dem Nand hab ich aber noch nie gemacht 
Wie gehtn das? 
Laufen denn schon alle populären Apps unter 4.4?
Wichtig wären mir Tapatalk und Poweramp.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2013)

Das Backup machst du in der Recovery. Ebenso den Restore.


----------



## Klartext (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir läuft alles unter 4.4 bzw 4.4.1.  Problemlos


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das Backup machst du in der Recovery. Ebenso den Restore.


 
Okay, danke  
Da wird ja das ganze System gespeichert, wie groß ist so ein Backup am Ende?

@Klartext Welches Handy hast du?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2013)

kommt darauf an. Ca. 1-1,5gb.


----------



## Klartext (8. Dezember 2013)

Nexus 4 & 5.

Meine Backups sind so 3-4Gb groß..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Nexus 4 & 5.
> 
> Meine Backups sind so 3-4Gb groß..


 
Holy Crap. 

Und dass auf den Nex Geräten 4.4 läuft scheint wenig verwunderlich.


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die können aber auch nicht eine neue Sim-Card passend zu meinem Vertrag hinter der Theke hervorzaubern



Nicht? Schade 

Ich meinte ja auch den Adapter  

Aber wenn du eine neue schnell kriegst jetzt, ist das ja auch ok.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gut :>
Dann mache ich es also so:
1. Schritt Nandroid sichern 
2. Schritt Gapps und Rom besorgen 
3. Schritt wipen und Rom und Gapps flashen 
4. Schritt 4.4 genießen  

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Klartext (8. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Holy Crap.
> 
> Und dass auf den Nex Geräten 4.4 läuft scheint wenig verwunderlich.


 
Das Stimmt. Wobei auf dem S3 von meinem Bruder läuft 4.4.1 auch Problemlos.. 

Ja, meine NANDs waren schon immer so, hab zu viel Kram installiert  

Nein, vielleicht Apps vorher sichern, je nachdem..


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

Ne Apps sichere ich nie.  
Da sammelt sich immer so viel was ich dann doch nicht benutze da hab ich dann lieber ne clean Rom.

EDIT: So Jungs es geht in die heiße Phase 
Bin grad am Backuppen, hoffentlich geht alles glatt hab kein Bock auf Stress


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie lang dauert denn so ein NANDROID Backup? 
Ich hab glaube ich was falsch gemacht denn er sichert auch "data", hab einfach im Menü auf backup geklickt, war das falsch?
Denn der ist jetzt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit dran..


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. Dezember 2013)

Dauert so 5-10 min...


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

Fuuu.
Backup hat geklappt, aber er will CM nicht installieren.
Hab dann rausgefunden dass Status 7 bedeutet dass CWM zu alt ist.
Ich habe Version 5.5.0.4.
Wie bekomme ich jetzt eine neuere Version drauf weil ein bootbares OS habe ich ja nicht mehr da alles gewipet ist.
Also wenn ich CM installieren will steht da nach einiger Zeit folgendes:

set_metadata_recoursive: some changes failed
E:Error in /sdcard/cm-11-20131208-NIGHTLY-i9300.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2013)

du hast ja das backup


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

Also soll ich jetzt das Backup aufspielen und dann CWM updaten?
Ich liebe dich übrigens dafür dass du mir sagtest ich solle ein NAND machen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2013)

Jop, machste nen Restore, lädst die neuste CWM/TWRP, flashest die mit Flashify (is schön simpel) und dann nochmal testen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

Okay, danke 
Sollte ich dann wenn ich CWM geupdatet habe, nochmal ein NAND machen oder ist das unnötig?
Und ja, ich bin ein Noob 

EDIT: Der Black soll likes bekommen, nicht ich Markus


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ne, kannste machen, wenn du jetzt etwas verunsichert bist, aber eig nicht.

EDIT: Hardwell ich will auch likes  

EDIT2: Wahaha musst ich jetzt über den Edit lachen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

So, erster Post von 4.4. 
Erster Gedanke:
Mann ist das hässlich 
Whatsapp buggt noch ein bisschen rum und es hat halt manchmal n paar Fehler aber im großen und Ganzen läuft es gut 

Hab jetzt aber 2 Nandroids drauf weil nachdem ich das eine restored habe, war es weg 
Dann hab ich halt noch eins gemacht. 
Weiß jetzt aber nicht wie ich das Löschen kann weil das braucht auch ordentlich Platz.


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. Dezember 2013)

Mit dem normalen Dateimanager in CM


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Dezember 2013)

U don't say 
Nein ich weiß nicht welche Dateien ich löschen darf. 
Oder soll ich einfach den ganzen Ordner löschen und dann später nochmal ein Nandroid machen?

Und wie bekomme ich die drei Menü Punkte oben rechts weg? 
Da gab es doch eine Option, aber Ich finde sie gerade nicht..


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja du kannst den ganzen Clockworkmod Ordner löschen. 
Bei Omni Rom gibt es auch noch keine Option die Menü Punkte zu entfernen.


----------



## MrRazer (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute

Ich versuche gerade cm 11.0 zu instalieren. Ich habe alles gewipt dann bemerkt das ich cm nicht auf der SD karte hatte (extern) und wollte dann die SD karte entfernen um das nachträglich auf die Karte zu ziehen. So dafür musste ich meine Hülle abmachen und habe dabei wohl eine falsche taste erwischt, sodass das Handy ausgegangen ist und jetzt will es nicht mehr in den recory Modus booten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Dezember 2013)

kommst du in fastboot?


----------



## MrRazer (9. Dezember 2013)

Also er bootet bis zum Anzeigen von Samsung Galaxy S4 Gt-I9505 und danach geht es nicht mehr weiter. Kannst du mir sagen was du mit fastboot meinst ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Dezember 2013)

den fastbootmodus. Google pls Sitze grade im Zug. gibts fürs s4 ein toolkit bei xda zB?


----------



## MrRazer (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe jetzt rausbekommen was fastboot ist bloß finde ich (so dumm wie es sich anhört) kein download link dafür falls ich das downloaden muss. Aber ich bin jetzt wieder in den recovery modus gekommen *_*



So jetzt tut sich das nächste Problem auf ich habe Gapps neueste Version und CM neueste Version instaliert und boote jetzt aber es hängt seit 20min in dem Bildschirm wo s4 steht usw.


----------



## Jahai (9. Dezember 2013)

Schalte das S4 mal aus und starte es indem du Power + Home + Lauter gedrückt hältst, das bringt dich auf Samsung Geräten in die Recovery.
Wenn das nicht funktioniert, solltest du aber auf jeden Fall in den Samsung eigenen Download-Modus kommen, im Grunde fast die gleiche Tastenkombination bloß mit leiser statt lauter. Dort kannst du dann erst einmal eine Stock Firmware über Odin flashen.


----------



## MrRazer (9. Dezember 2013)

Ist egal habe neu gebootet jetzt habe ich kitkat drauf ^^

Aber ein neues Problem ist vorhanden ;(( Das Wlan funktioniert nicht bei der aktuellen CM version.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2013)

Auf meinem Meilenstein der zweiten Generation hab ich jetzt auch Nestles Schokoriegel installiert. Angeblich geht alles außer WiFi-Teether.


----------



## MrRazer (9. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich ist kitkat hammer. Wenn wlan gehen würden :-/


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auf meinem GNex die SlimKat Beta drauf und es ist klasse


----------



## MrRazer (9. Dezember 2013)

Geil ich habe die Version von gestern drauf geladen um zu gucken ob da das wlan geht. Als das s4 nicht booten wollte habe ich die Gapps und die neuste cm version nochmal neu instaliert. Jetzt bootet es wieder nicht... Ich verstehe die welt nicht mehr ;/ erst geht das Wlan nicht und dann garnichts mehr ;((


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Dezember 2013)

Alles gewipet?


----------



## MrRazer (9. Dezember 2013)

Habe jetzt alles wieder inordnung gebracht. Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen das in der nächsten Nightly der Fail mit dem Wlan gefixt wird. Scheinbar haben mehrere das Problem laut google ;/


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Dezember 2013)

Ist halt nicht immer alles perfekt. 
Bei 4.3 funktionierte bei mir am Anfang die Telefonapp nicht 
Aber 4.4 läuft echt verdammt gut, mein Akku hält auch verdammt lange jetzt 
Und es ist trotzdem schneller als vorher


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Dezember 2013)

Mein S3 nutze ich seit über einem Monat Android 4.4 und habe keine Probleme. Alle Apps, Einstellungen oder ähnliches funktionieren ohne Probleme. Und verdammt schnell ist es geworden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Amoled user. 

Ich hab ja ein Find5 mit IPS, und ich bin jedes mal wieder völlig verblasen von dem Display. SUper Blickwinkel, diese Farben, und die Schärfe.

Ich möchte aber gerne sowas wie ActiveNotifications nutzen. Da ist Amoled natürlich Akku schonender. 

Also: Wie findet ihr euer Display? (Suche eher Con anstatt Pro )


----------



## G0NZ0 (10. Dezember 2013)

Du willst nur Contra? 

Aufgrund der Verklebetechnik sieht man bei einem sehr dunklen Bild in dunkler Umgebung so schwarze Stellen, z.B. wenn ein Spiel startet, ansonsten merkt man nichts. 
Bei weißen Flächen (ganzer Bildschirm) laufen manchmal so blasss graue Streifen durch, kp was das ist. 
Zum Schluss noch: der Stromverbrauch bei hellen Flächen ist etwas hoch und das. Display ist draußen manchmal etwas dunkel. 

Hab ein S3


----------



## JPW (10. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Mein S3 nutze ich seit über einem Monat Android 4.4 und habe keine Probleme. Alle Apps, Einstellungen oder ähnliches funktionieren ohne Probleme. Und verdammt schnell ist es geworden.


 
Welche Rom nutzt du denn? 
Würde meins auch gerne mal auf 4.4 bringen. 
Ist denn der Sudden Death Fix integriert? Habe da immer ein bisschen Angst bei Non Stock Roms...


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe ein S4 und bin mit Amoled zufrieden. Amoled hat sich echt gebessert. Hatte früher ein s1 und da war das schon ganz schön ekelhaft von den Farben, aber beim S4 kann ich bis auf das amoled typische Weiss Problem nicht bemängeln. Die Helligkeit ist auf höchster Stufe noch relativ dunkle so das man wenn man in der Sonne steht es relativ schwer lesen kann, aber es geht. Also ob ein Handy Amoled hat oder nicht währe kein K.O Argument für mich.

Ps: Weiß wer wann heute die neue Nightly cm11 kommt, weil das Wlan Problem nervt hart ohne Apps usw.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Dezember 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Welche Rom nutzt du denn?
> Würde meins auch gerne mal auf 4.4 bringen.
> Ist denn der Sudden Death Fix integriert? Habe da immer ein bisschen Angst bei Non Stock Roms...


 
ROM: [ROM][I9300][4.4.1] CyanogenMod 11 temasek's UNOFFICIAL Builds - Android-Hilfe.de

Kernel: [KERNEL][I9300][CM11.0/Omni/CM10.2/CM10.1] Boeffla-Kernel 2.0 stable (18.11.2013) - Android-Hilfe.de

Sudden Death Fix ist schon lange beseitigt.


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe das gleich Problem wie gestern und zwar bin ich zu doof in die Recovery zu kommen beim S4. Habe eigentlich neu start gedrückt sodass ich in die recovery boote, war dann in der recovery und bin mit meinen dummen händen auf die On/Off taste gekommen. Jetzt bin ich wieder zu doof um in die recovery zu kommen. Außerdem bootet es seit 5min normal bleibst aber im Samsung Galaxy... Anzeige hängen scheinbar. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht umbedingt fastbooten, weil ich ja nur zu dumm bin die Tasten richtig zu drücken. Mein eigentliches Ziel war nämlich die Aktuelle CM version zu flashen um vielleicht den Wlan fehler zu beheben in der letzten Version. Habe eigentlich nicht gelöscht sondern bin nur auf die aus taste gekommen und es will scheinbar nicht booten als ob kein System da währe obwohl eins drauf ist.


Gut hat sich erleidigt. Aber wie es so ist ein neues Problem. Er will das neue CM nicht instalieren :/ Ich habe eigentlich nur die neuste version von cm11 draufspielen wollen, habe gestern schon die neuste drauf gespielt aber da war ja der wlan bug. Also das  von gestern gelöscht von der SD karte neues draufgepackt. In die recovery gegangen und dann install Zip aber hier steht das er die Datei nicht öffnen kann und dann abbricht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

dann ist sie wohl defekt.


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

So habe jetzt es doch drauf bekommen. Mit mühe. Aber ich habe immernoch das Problem das, dass Wlan nicht geht. Ich bin am verzweifeln weil ich ja jetzt keine Apps laden kann usw. Weiß jemand ob das noch gefixt wird oder ob der Fehler bei mir liegt ;//


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

guck halt mal in den xda thread.


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Dezember 2013)

habe ich die chance android 4.4 auf mein htc one zu bekommen oder muß ich warten bis htc sich gnädig zeigt und es als update freigibt?


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> guck halt mal in den xda thread.


 
Ich kenn mich in sachen CM kaum aus was soll ich den da genau erkennen ? oder suchen ?


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Dezember 2013)

Warte einfach bis es gefixt wird. So nen großen Fehler können die nicht einfach links liegen lassen.


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

Aber das regt mich langsam auf. Weil sie haben jetzt schon eine neue Version rausgebracht und langsam denke ich das es an meinem Handy liegt ;( Ohne Whats app bin ich ganz schön aufgeschmissen weil ich nichts wegen der Schule klären kann. Und ohne Apps ist es generell doof. Ich weiß nicht ob das relevant ist aber mein SElinux-Status ist aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen auf Strikt wobei ich der Meinung bin das es vorher nicht so war...

Laut den Changelog:http://www.cmxlog.com/11/jfltexx/ sollte wifi funktionieren soweit ich das überstzen kann. cm-11-20131208-NIGHTLY) Ich habe momentan die  cm-11-20131210-NIGHTLY und wlan/WIFi geht nicht ;(


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

Welchen Prozessor hat dein S4?


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

GT-I9505 und CPU: ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v71) müsste also der Snapdragon sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

600 oder 800? Ich dachte es gibt cpu-z fürs handy.

EDIT: Egal welcher Thread. Wifi funkt. Die geben auch keine Version raus wo so was elementares wie wifi nicht geht.

Eventuell mal Modem neu flashen und clean install.


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

Kannst du mir das nochmal ausführlich schreiben ?  ehm wie gesagt bin ein noob


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

als erstes gehst du jetzt mal sicher welchen Prozessor du hast.
dann gehst auf xda in das entsprechende subforum.
dann lädst dir da die aktuellste cm runter.
clean install.

EDIT: Anderst gefragt. Hast du bisher immer die version für jfltexx geladen?


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

ja habe ich


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

hmmm. 
Dann kann ich dir nur noch sagen was ich jetzt machen würde:
Erst mal komplett Restore auf Stock Rom etc.
Dann noch mal die CWM oder eher TWRP drauf.
Nightly clean flashen.

Wenns dann nicht geht würde ich OMNI oder slimkat nutzen. Würd ich eig sowieso.


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Dezember 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> habe ich die chance android 4.4 auf mein htc one zu bekommen oder muß ich warten bis htc sich gnädig zeigt und es als update freigibt?


Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich frag mal doof:
Was ist bei OMNI/Slimkat denn besser als bei CM?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

Also zu OMNI zitiere ich mal:
"Omni ROM, a relatively new player with a focus on a multi-window UI, has also posted an update for their Android 4.4 intentions. They'll be throwing in a lot of new features on the 4.4 edition, including expanded support for a universal installer, over-the-air updates, more security features, and a user-activated screen recorder."

Und Slimkat ist so frei und bedient sich den besten features anderer Roms. Die Customisation von AOKP mit den Sicherheits gadgets von CM etc etc.

Außerdem hat CM mein device 2 mal softbricked. und ich bin kein idiot was flashen angeht.

P.S: Im endeffekt hab ich mit OMNI die besten erfahrungen gemacht. und darum gehts. wenn euch cm gefällt; bitte.


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> als erstes gehst du jetzt mal sicher welchen Prozessor du hast.
> dann gehst auf xda in das entsprechende subforum.
> dann lädst dir da die aktuellste cm runter.
> clean install.
> ...


 
Habe den Snapdragon 600


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Dezember 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?


 Wenns ne 4.4 Custom Rom für dein Gerät gibt sicher.

Die suchst du aber bitte selbst raus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Habe den Snapdragon 600


 
Dann guck mal HIER.


Weil ich grad gute Laune hab. HTC One


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mit CM bisher immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ich will auch keine besonderen Features, ich will einfach ne Stabile, Aktuelle ROM 
Aber wenn ich mal Lust und Zeit hab guck ich mir die beiden mal an


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Dann guck mal HIER.
> 
> 
> Weil ich grad gute Laune hab. HTC One


 
Ehm ich bin extrem dumm in der Sache habe das mit foxi zusammen gamacht. Du gerade gute laune hast kannst du mir bestimmt das genau erklären oder? Soll jetzt nicht arrogant sein


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich helf gern. Dann sg mir aber erstmal worans hapert. Mit "ich bin extrem dumm" kann ich leider nix anfangen .

EDIT: Darfst mich auch gern in G+ oder Skype adden. Im Chat gehts event einfacher.


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich helf gern. Dann sg mir aber erstmal worans hapert. Mit "ich bin extrem dumm" kann ich leider nix anfangen .
> 
> EDIT: Darfst mich auch gern in G+ oder Skype adden. Im Chat gehts event einfacher.



Wie heißt du denn in skype wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

PM ist raus.


----------



## MrRazer (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mal ein neues Problem für euch und zwar eine Freundin von mir besitzt ein S4 mit touchwizz. Sie meint ihr handy verreckt immer also geht aus egal welche prozent zahl. booten tut es bis max. zum samsung schriftzug geht dann aber aus. Sie kann es dann nurnoch mit kabel booten.


----------



## Nanofix44 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hey zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und wollte einfach nur mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob es CM für das "Samsung Galaxy S Advance I9070" gibt. 
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Dezember 2013)

benutzt doch einfach mal Google...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1945806


----------



## MrRazer (11. Dezember 2013)

MrRazer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein neues Problem für euch und zwar eine Freundin von mir besitzt ein S4 mit touchwizz. Sie meint ihr handy verreckt immer also geht aus egal welche prozent zahl. booten tut es bis max. zum samsung schriftzug geht dann aber aus. Sie kann es dann nurnoch mit kabel booten.



Hat wer eine Idee? Laut Google liegt es wohl am Akku, weil die die es gewechselt haben hatten das Problem nicht mehr, aber da steht auch das, dass Akku jeweils aufgebläht war. Ist es aber bei ihr nicht. Also vielleicht doch ein Androidfehler, ich werde ihr wohl mal empfehlen das sie factory reset macht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Dezember 2013)

dann guck halt mal obs mit nem anderen Akku bootet. Die kann man bei Samsung ja wechseln.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Dezember 2013)

Wie kann ich bestimmten Apps (wenn sie gebackgrounded sind) mehr Priorität geben, bzw. sie mit Gewalt "bis kurz vor knapp" in den Ram zwingen.

Bei mir wird der Firefox relativ schnell gekickt und da der auch nicht unbedingt schnell startet nervt das schon etwas. 
Hab extra 1GB ram hab um immer alles schön drin zu lassen zu können.
Deshalb würd ich die Priorität gerne erhöhen, der Prozess kann von mir aus eingefrohren werden, aber es sollen doch bitte alle Daten im Ram bleiben.

EDIT:
Root ist natürlich vorhanden, Custom Rom auch, aber die kann/hat nix besonderes und ist nur ein leicht optimiertes stock Android.


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2013)

Will mal jemand? Bitte 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...n/308938-androide-zwischen-200-und-300-a.html


----------



## Papzt (11. Dezember 2013)

Einer von euch Interesse an einem Briefbeschwerer Marke Samsung / Modell Galaxy S3 ?


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Dezember 2013)

Wieso? Was hast mit dem gemacht? 

Aber geh dazu besser in den MP, wir wollen ja keinen Ärger


----------



## Papzt (11. Dezember 2013)

War nur ein Scherz  Das Ding ist es mir nichtmal wert den Weg zur Post zu gehen  Und was ich mit gemacht hab.... ich habs benutzt


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Dezember 2013)

Auf welche Art? Was ist denn alles kaputt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Dezember 2013)

Geil habe seit heute Android 4.4.1 mit den passenden GAAPS und der neuen Google Cam.


----------



## Papzt (11. Dezember 2013)

So wie man Smartphones benutzt würde ich sagen. In dem Moment, als es verreckt ist, hab ihc ein Video auf YT angesehen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Display die Beine breit gemacht hat, bin mir ber nicht 100%ig sicher. War von Anfang an...nicht das beste Gerät was ich hatte


----------



## JPW (12. Dezember 2013)

Lohnt es sich denn einen anderen Kernel aufs s3 zu flashen? 
Und kann man den CM Build auch ohne CWM flashen, also über Odin oder MobileOdin? 
Habe eigentlich keine Lust ein anderes Recovery zu benutzen... Dann spinnt der Counter ja immer rum.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Dezember 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich denn einen anderen Kernel aufs s3 zu flashen?
> Und kann man den CM Build auch ohne CWM flashen, also über Odin oder MobileOdin?
> Habe eigentlich keine Lust ein anderes Recovery zu benutzen... Dann spinnt der Counter ja immer rum.


 
Wie willst du denn das machen?  Die roms werden in rar Angeboten und nicht in ISO oder tar. Mein counter steht auf 7 und mit cwm habe ich über 200 flashes durchgeführt. 
Cwm ist sicherste Möglichkeit. 
Seit heute habe ich 4.4.2 drauf, läuft noch besser.
Anderer Kernel ist immer praktischer als Stock Kernel, ich habe den von Lord Boeffla, der ist sehr gut.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab heute mein Samsung S4 Mini (Android 4.2.2) in Betrieb genommen, ist auch alles perfekt, nur die Kontakte von Google werden nicht geladen - da kommt die Meldung "*derzeit treten Synchronisierungsfehler auf*", aber NUR für die Kontakte. Weiß jemand, ob das evlt. ein Problem bei Google ist, d.h. ob es vielleicht heute Abend dann geht? Oder ist das ein Problem mit dem Handy/Einstellungen ? Speziell zum S4 Mini habe ich zu dem Fehler bei Google nichts gefunden, für andere Modelle finde ich da idR nur Probleme mit dem Kalender oder nach einem Handy-Update, was ich aber gar nicht durchgeführt habe, da das Update auf 4.3 beim S4 Mini den ein oder anderen Fehler haben soll.

 Thx


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2013)

ICH RASTE AUS!!! Jetzt hab ich am Smartphone die temporären Kontaktdaten in den Einstellungen gelöscht, neu gesynct - das hat geklappt, ABER: die alten Kontakte bei meinem Google-Konto sind WEG!!! Eben war ich noch am PC eingeloggt, da waren alle Kontakte da - nach dem Syncen sind sowohl auf dem Smartphone als auch wenn ich PC in meine Konto-Kontakte schaue nur noch die "vorinstallierten" vom Smartphone da!!! Was ist das denn bitte für eine dämliche verf#&!/ Sch!&/(&%!!???  


Was ist da schiefgelaufen???


*edit* ich versteh jetzt gar nix mehr - ich dachte, ich hätte gestern abend alle Kontakte vom alten Smartphone mit Google gesynct - jetzt schau ich bei Google nach "kontakte wiederherstellen" vom Stand gestern Nacht, und da sind keine meiner privaten Kontakte mehr da... ^^

 Kann man ohne SIM eine Verbindung zum WLAN aufbauen? Ich krieg das bei meinem alten Smartphone nicht hin ^^ und die neue SIM-Karte passt nicht ins alte Phone...


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Dezember 2013)

WLAN sollte auch ohne Sie gehen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Dezember 2013)

Also ich kann auch ohne Sim ins WLAN. Sowohl mit dem alten auch dem aktuellen Handy.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2013)

Bei meinem Xperia Ray klappt es nicht... sch#!&/ drauf, ich hab inzwischen alle Kontakte händisch neu eingegeben... so lernt man das neue Gerät dann auch gleich besser kennen 


 *edit* scheinbar ist WLAN bei meinem Xparia Ray nicht mehr okay, der findet nur ein einziges WLAN-Netz und behauptet, das meines nicht in Reichweite sei, obwohl der Router 2m danebensteht und das s4 mini munter drin rumrödelt...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Dezember 2013)

Wie hast du die kontakte gelöscht?
du kannst auch im Google Konto alle Kontakte neu eingeben.
Großer tip von mir: Backup Software für den Androiden nutzen, erleichtert deutlich viel Probleme.
GoBackup Pro, Titanum Backup +Pro Key kann ich empfehlen, beide kosten je 4.99€ und das Geld ist gut angelegt.

Habe schon viel Apps gekauft und bereue keinen kauf davon.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Dezember 2013)

In wiefern korreliert jetzt sein sync problem mit tit backup?


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2013)

Aha  Samsung Knox: Nach Root kein Zugriff mehr auf verschlüsselte Daten - Golem.de


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wie hast du die kontakte gelöscht?


 ich glaub jetzt, ich hab die gar nicht gelöscht: ich DACHTE ich hätte sie von meinem Sony mit Google gesynct, da in meinem Google-Konto (am PC aberrufen) über 20 Kontakte vorhanden waren - jetzt nach dem Syncen über mein neues Samsung waren aber offenbar nur SIM-"Kontakte" da, so was wie ADAC Pannenhilfe, ADAC Auslandsservice, Auskunft usw. usw., und da dachte ich, die richtigen privaten Kontakte seien gelöscht worden. Aber offenbar waren die ganz simpel nie mit Google gesynct, obwohl ich am Sony IMHO alles korrekt durchgeführt hatte, sondern es wurden nur ca 24 "Service-Nummern"-Kontakte von der im Sony eingelegten SIM zu Google gesynct.




> du kannst auch im Google Konto alle Kontakte neu eingeben.
> Großer tip von mir: Backup Software für den Androiden nutzen, erleichtert deutlich viel Probleme.
> GoBackup Pro, Titanum Backup +Pro Key kann ich empfehlen, beide kosten je 4.99€ und das Geld ist gut angelegt.
> 
> Habe schon viel Apps gekauft und bereue keinen kauf davon.


 naja, ich wollte die Kontakte halt JETZT haben und nicht noch lange suchen, wie es noch anders geht  zudem hätte ich das Tool ja VORHER schon haben müssen, denn JETZT kann ich mit meinem alten Sony gar nix mehr machen  Dummerweise wird mein Sony auch nicht mal mehr vom Sony-Programm erkannt. Ich konnte also auch nicht das Handy mit der Sony-Software und dann mit windows-Mail/Outlook syncen, von wo aus ich es wiederum mit meinem neuen Samsung hätte syncen können.

Was mir noch einfällt: vlt. hätte ich die Speicherkarte wieder ins Sony einlegen können, die Kontakte auf die Card exportieren können, dann ins Samsung rein und dort importieren? Weiß aber nicht, ob das Sony die Kontakte in einem Universal-Format speichert oder in einem Sony-Format...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy wenn dein Sony ein Android ist kannst du es machen.
keinnick ich bei E-Plus, da ist mir das egal.


----------



## Ryokage (12. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

ich hab da mal ne Frage und denke hier passt es besser als in einem extra Thread:

ich nutze die ChatOn App auf einem S3 mini (Android Version 4.1.2) und neuerdings hat diese App wie z.B. auch Google Hangouts eine SMS Integration. Während Hangouts aber nachfragt ob man SMS nutzen möchte hat ChatOn dies einfach an sich gerissen. Die Frage ist wie kann ich es umstellen das Nachrichten wieder an die normale Nachrichten App gesendet werden und ich wieder nur von dieser benachrichtigt werde. Hab im System und den Apps gesucht und weder dort noch auf Google was gefunden wie man die App dafür definieren kann.

Wäre schön wnen jemand der dazu was weiß es mir sagen kann.

Danke


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. Dezember 2013)

Geh in den Einstellungen auf Apps-->Alle Apps-->ChatOn-->Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2013)

Also Apps die sich alles ohne zu Fragen nehmen würde ich sofort wieder runter schmeißen. Die letzten Bewertungen sagen schon was das fürn Müll ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Dezember 2013)

lesen sich die Leute die Berechtigungen eig nie durch? Ich hab schon so viele Apps aufgrund von fascho Berechtigungen nicht gekauft.


----------



## G0NZ0 (13. Dezember 2013)

ChatOn kannste auf Samsung Geräten nicht deinstallieren, höchstens die Updates.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Dezember 2013)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> ChatOn kannste auf Samsung Geräten nicht deinstallieren, höchstens die Updates.


 
Mit Titanium Backup schon :b


----------



## G0NZ0 (13. Dezember 2013)

Und wie viele Leute haben das? ^^


----------



## JPW (13. Dezember 2013)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Und wie viele Leute haben das? ^^


 
Naja im Play Store ist das relative V weit oben, bei gekauften Apps. 
Von daher würde ich schon sagen: Einige.


----------



## Klartext (13. Dezember 2013)

Das es im PlayStore  10Mio+ Downloads hat, sind es einige, mich inbegriffen und das schon eine ganze Weile..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Dezember 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Geh in den Einstellungen auf Apps-->Alle Apps-->ChatOn-->Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen.


 
Bei meiner Freundin ist diese Einstellung nicht möglich.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. Dezember 2013)

Ausgegraut oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Dezember 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ausgegraut oder wie meinst du das?


 
Ja, genau aber SMS geht bei ihr nur noch über Chat on. So ein Müll.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. Dezember 2013)

Versuch vlt erst Beenden erzwingen, Daten löschen oder Deaktivieren falls das geht (wahrscheinlich nicht). Ansonsten bleibt nur Rooten über. Bzw. kannst du auch mal alle Updates von ChatOn deinstallieren, hoffentlich geht es dann.


----------



## G0NZ0 (13. Dezember 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Naja im Play Store ist das relative V weit oben, bei gekauften Apps.
> Von daher würde ich schon sagen: Einige.



Da die meisten, die hier dazu fragen stellen, es nicht kennen, würde ich sagen, dass gerade die es nicht kennen ^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Dezember 2013)

Wenn sie es kennen würden, dann würden sie ja auch nicht nachfragen


----------



## G0NZ0 (13. Dezember 2013)

Gut, ich glaube es ist Zeit, diese Diskussion zu beenden ^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Dezember 2013)

Jemand schon mal vom SuperCharger Script gehört bzw. Erfahrungen damit?
Bringt das tatsächlich was?
(Manipuliert das Memory-Management, so dass Apps angeblich länger drin behalten werden. Außerdem kann man den Launcher festnageln.)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Dezember 2013)

Also Android hat doch eig ein ziemlich ausgebufftes RAM-Management?


----------



## jensi251 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hab ein Problem mit meinem Nexus 4. Wollte heute morgen ein Screenshot machen, aber dann ging immer nur das lautstärken teil an. Jetzt gerade eben wieder und es ging immer noch nicht. Wollte daher neustarten und jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das die "ausschalten" Taste bei langem drücken nicht mehr reagiert.  Wie bekomme ich das Gerät jetzt neugestartet? Akku rausnehmen geht ja leider nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Dezember 2013)

hast den button auch mal länger gehalten glaub 3-5 Sekunden oder so?


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also Android hat doch eig ein ziemlich ausgebufftes RAM-Management?


 Dacht ich eigentlich auch.

Das "Problem" ist halt: Mein Handy läuft genau so wie ich will. Und das ist langweilig.
Deshalb muss ich mir was zum optimieren suchen.  Und da dacht ich "mhhh, wenn die Apps nicht so schnell gekickt werden, wär das doch nicht schlecht"

Ich werds einfach mal probieren, ist ja nur ein simples shellscript. Vorher noch ein Backup in CWM, dann kann mir auch nix passieren.


@jensi251
Keine Ahnung, ob das auch so geht, aber mit Root ist das auch per Software alleine kein Problem. Ist es gerootet?


----------



## jensi251 (13. Dezember 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> hast den button auch mal länger gehalten glaub 3-5 Sekunden oder so?


 ja. Hab gerade mal gegoogelt und das Problem haben anscheinend auch andere. Hab die Taste jetzt gefühlt 30sec gedrückt und auf einmal ging der Bildschirm aus. Ist wohl sowas wie wenn man beim PC lange die Aus-Taste drückt und der dann einfach direkt komplett ausgeschaltet wird. Jetzt geht es wieder. Ist anscheinend ein Software Problem, zumindest soweit wie ich mich bisher darüber informiert habe.
Jetzt geht die Taste auch wieder.


E: nein ist nicht gerootet


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Dezember 2013)

@john201050 
einfach mal zufrieden sein ;D


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> @john201050
> einfach mal zufrieden sein ;D


 Bin ich doch. Das ist ja das Problem. 
Zufrieden -> nix zu basteln -> langeweile. 
Was im Reallife basteln geht auch nicht, in der Werkstatt hats doch höchstens 5 Grad. Und um die Uhrzeit bei dem Wetter hab ich im Reallife auch sonst nix zu tun.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Dezember 2013)

Lern Coden für Android oder eine Programmiersprache deiner Wahl 

Ich fresse mich momentan durcj Java & C# :p


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Dezember 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Lern Coden für Android oder eine Programmiersprache deiner Wahl
> 
> Ich fresse mich momentan durcj Java & C# :p


 Lern (bzw. kann schon n bisschen) Java, aber irgendwie reizt mich ne App Programmieren grad nicht so.
Falls du was ekliges zum fressen suchst, mach was in Assembler.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich mag ja den Big King XXL mit Chili Cheese Nuggets.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich mag ja den Big King XXL mit Chili Cheese Nuggets.


 Und du bist sicher im richtigen Thread/Tab/Programm??


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Dezember 2013)

ja. wat ein gescheiterter Versuch Humors.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Dezember 2013)

könnte mir da nochmal kurz jemand kurz hilfestellung geben? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...sh-kraeftig-die-hose-gegangen-hilfaeaeae.html


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Media Markt Support? 
Mein nexus 7 ist kaputt und ich müsste es umtauschen


----------



## Abufaso (14. Dezember 2013)

Die schicken es in die Reparatur Werkstatt, genau wie du es auch machen würdest. Nimmt sich also nicht viel, außer dass du das Porto selbst zahlen müsstest wenn dus eigenständig rausschickst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Dezember 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Die schicken es in die Reparatur Werkstatt, genau wie du es auch machen würdest. Nimmt sich also nicht viel, außer dass du das Porto selbst zahlen müsstest wenn dus eigenständig rausschickst.


 
Dann werde ich es wohl mal bei einem media Markt abgeben in nächster Zeit, weiß schon jemand ungefähr wie lange das bei MM so dauert bis es repariert ist?


@Foxi 
Du hast doch schon das 11 er Cm auf deinem s3 oder? Wie läuft die denn? Ich würde die gegebenenfalls mal mit dem cm installer flashen .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe cm 11 Android 4.4.2 drauf und hat noch ein paar Schwächen aber sonst geht es.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Dezember 2013)

wie immer bei alpha/beta stage Roms.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Dezember 2013)

Also bei mir rennt 4.4 SUPER!
Habe noch keine großen Bugs entdeckt und es läuft einfach nochmal schneller und effizienter als 4.3.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Dezember 2013)

Moin Leute , 
ich habe dieses Tutorial benutzt um 4.4 auf das Wave 2 zu flashen : [UPDATE!] How to install ZenDroKat on your Wave device | ZenDroKat
Habe Fota sowie Bootloader geflashed , dann die Zip datei ( wo der Ordner clockworkmod drinne ist ) auf die SD Karte wie zImage und dann das Handy gestartet. Nur nachdem der Bootloader kam und er "Android" booten will ist der bildschirm schwarz aber das handy ist an ( hintergrundbeleutung). Wenn ich in den CWMRecovery gehen möchte steht immer : cant mount bla bla und das handy startet neu. Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Dezember 2013)

Hatte echt Stress mit der aufspielerei und 3 Tage ging nichts auf meinem HTC one,  hab mehrere Roms versucht aber bekomme nur das von renovate Android 4.3 ans laufen. Die anderen beiden verursachen nur ständige Reboot.  Warum bekommen ich kein Android 4.4 drauf gebügelt?


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. Dezember 2013)

Vlt irgendwas device spezifisches (Baseband, HBOOT (oder wie das bei HTC Geräten heißt))?


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Dezember 2013)

Frag doch da nach wo du die Anleitung dafür her hast.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Dezember 2013)

Hab ja jetzt Nichtmehr die original Rom drauf,  wie schaut das denn mit Updates jetzt aus?  Denn die Option nach Updates zu suchen gibt es jetzt Nichtmehr. Muß  iCh jetzt ständig Alles komplett neu laden, installieren und komplett neu einrichten?

Ziel war ja eigentlich Android 4.4


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Dezember 2013)

Frag doch da nach wo du die Anleitung dafür her hast.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Dezember 2013)

sehr hilfreicher mensch scheinst du zu sein. laufen hier genug rum die echt erfahrung damit haben und aus der erfahrung raus dazu was sagen können. aber lass ma stecken.


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du 4.4 haben willst, musst du definitiv neu flashen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt genug Foren wo du besser und schneller Antworten bekommst.
Ich hab auch schon einige Geräte geflashet aber jedes hat seine Eigenheiten darum ist es sinnvoll da zu fragen wo genug leute mit genau diesem Gerät zu finden sind.
HTC One (M7) Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de
Es bietet sich auch an vor dem flashen sich richtig zu informieren was für Auswirkungen es hat und was wie wo passieren kann.
Deine Fragen zeigen das du null Plan hast und einfach nur drauf los geflasht hasst.


----------



## Klartext (15. Dezember 2013)

Das denk ich mir exakt so bei jeder 3ten Frage hier, Danke..

AndroidHilfe ist der beste Anlaufpunkt in Deutsch, Vorfällen wenn es Geräte Spezifisch ist


----------



## Harpenerkkk (16. Dezember 2013)

Moin moin,

Ist das LG Nexus 5 zu empfehlen?


----------



## Der Maniac (16. Dezember 2013)

Absolut! Sehr gutes Gerät für vergleichsweise wenig Geld... Ich hab es seit knapp drei Wochen und bin super zufrieden mit dem Gerät  Mittlerweile ja mit Android 4.4.2 und auch schon gerootet! Von daher, alles Top bei dem Ding. Das beste für mich ist der mechanische Bildstabilisator bei dem Gerät, ich verwackel sonst grundsätzlich alles mit Handykameras xD


----------



## Harpenerkkk (16. Dezember 2013)

Okay, ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen zum Media Markt düssen, und mir das mal angucken, wie ist eigentlich die Kamera deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## watercooled (16. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand hier vielleicht eine Idee? Ich kopieren den Text einfach mal ausm Android Hilfe Forum:

Huhu,

ich wollte mir vor einiger Zeit schonmal so einen Stick kaufen, habe mich dann jedoch mit einem HDMI Kabel fürs Handy begnügt.
Mir ist das ganze jedoch zu unpraktisch wehalb ich jetzt gerne einen "richtigen" Android Stick hätte.

Was ich mit dem Stick gerne machen möchte:

- Streamen von bekannten Streaming Websites die ich hier jetzt nicht nennen will
- Youtube Videos (aufgrund Internetanbindung nur in 720P)
- Videos und Musik von meinem NAS Streamen
- Spotify

Wie jetzt? Keine Spiele? Keine höheren Anforderungen? Nöö

Also quasi nur einfachste Sachen die jedes alte Android Handy packt.
Mir wärs aber recht wenn der Stick sehr flüssig laufen würde.
Eine weitere Bedingung ist das er aus DE kommt. Habe keine Lust jetzt noch 6 Wochen oder so zu warten.

Dann noch eine Frage zur Steuerung: Habe mal in einem Video gesehen das es da coole "Fernbedienungen" ähnlich der der Wii gibt.
Als die die mit BEwegung funktionieren. Wie nennt man die denn und ist sowas zu empfehlen?
Tastatur und Maus ist mir zu sperrig.

Was gibts denn da feines?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Dezember 2013)

wie viel willst du ausgeben/Zeit investieren?


----------



## watercooled (16. Dezember 2013)

Aufgrund der wirklich geringen Anforderungen 50€. Bei der Fernbedienung entscheide ich das je nachdem wie sehr sie mir gefällt.
Gegen Custom Roms habe ich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Dezember 2013)

dann würde ich mir nen raspberry bauen. aber wenn du mit movie4k quali auskommst dann reicht auch ein 15€ stick vom MM.


----------



## watercooled (16. Dezember 2013)

Nein bitte keinen Raspberry....Hab einen da und mit dem kann ich nicht sonderlich viel anfangen.
Ich will schon gerne einen Android Stick. Was sind das denn für Sticks beim Mediamarkt?


----------



## Metalic (16. Dezember 2013)

Jungs, ich schiele seit einigen Wochen in Richtung neues Smartphone. Meinem S2 geht so langsam die Puste aus und der Akku, obwohl ich ihn dieses Jahr bereits durch einen neuen ersetzt habe, hält kaum noch.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz so sicher was ich ausgeben möchte. Am ehesten tendiere ich ja zum Nexus 5. Ich brauche auch nicht viel. Soll halt stabil laufen, zügig mit Updates versorgt werden und ganz wichtig. Es soll ein "blankes" Android drauf haben. Den ganzen App-Müll den ich beim S2 habe brauch ich nicht. Akku ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten. Was mich aber nun zum nachfragen bringt, ich habe gelesen, das Nexus 5 hat irgendwelche "Probleme" mit der Kamera?! Ist da was dran? Lässt sich das Software-Seitig beheben? Ist das Nexus 5 überhaupt das Richtige für mich?


----------



## watercooled (16. Dezember 2013)

Wie groß solls denn sein?

Ich denke ich bestell jetzt den hier: MK808-B Android 4.2.2 + RC11 Kombi MINI PC SMART TV BOX DUAL CORE 1.6 GHz 8 GB | eBay


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Dezember 2013)

65€ dafür?

Obwohl du eine Raspb ruliegen hast? Bau die zusammen mach RASPBMC drauf. Hol dir von dem gesparten Geld nen Premiumacc und guck deine "streams" in HD.

...


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Dezember 2013)

Kannst jedes beliebige kaufen und dann CM drauf hauen wenn du das willst  
Dann fällt das mit den Updates weg und du kannst dir das aussuchen was dir von Akku und Haptik her am besten gefällt


----------



## watercooled (16. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> 65€ dafür?
> 
> Obwohl du eine Raspb ruliegen hast? Bau die zusammen mach RASPBMC drauf. Hol dir von dem gesparten Geld nen Premiumacc und guck deine "streams" in HD.
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann mit dem Raspi einfach nix anfangen Sry. Und so ne Fernbedienung liegt bei 20€, der Stick allein auch mindestens 40€.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ähhm Fernbedinung = Handy/Tablet

Kostenpunkt = 0

EDIT: Im Endeffekt ist es dein Geld. Aber der Rasp ist wirklich top. Und sry aber Streamen ist doch eh kacke. Ist immerhin genauso "legal" wie saugen.

EDIT2: Etwas research und ich habe herausgefunden das es für XBMC ein add on gibt, welches dir wohl zukömmlich wäre.


----------



## watercooled (16. Dezember 2013)

Nein mein Handy will ich dafür nicht verwenden. Ich suche ja nach einem Android TV Stick und nicht nach einer alternative dazu.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Jungs, ich schiele seit einigen Wochen in Richtung neues Smartphone. Meinem S2 geht so langsam die Puste aus und der Akku, obwohl ich ihn dieses Jahr bereits durch einen neuen ersetzt habe, hält kaum noch.
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz so sicher was ich ausgeben möchte. Am ehesten tendiere ich ja zum Nexus 5. Ich brauche auch nicht viel. Soll halt stabil laufen, zügig mit Updates versorgt werden und ganz wichtig. Es soll ein "blankes" Android drauf haben. Den ganzen App-Müll den ich beim S2 habe brauch ich nicht. Akku ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten. Was mich aber nun zum nachfragen bringt, ich habe gelesen, das Nexus 5 hat irgendwelche "Probleme" mit der Kamera?! Ist da was dran? Lässt sich das Software-Seitig beheben? Ist das Nexus 5 überhaupt das Richtige für mich?


 
Ich habe noch nix von Problemen gehört. Das Nexus 5 ist ein sehr gutes gerät für den preis.

Wenn dir die Kamera nicht so wichtig ist schau dir mal das MotoG an pures Android. Und grad mal 200€ fürs 16 gb Modell. Update auf 4.4 soll schon im Januar kommen. Motorola hat beom Moto X gezeigt das sie das anscheinend ernst meinen das hat das Update sogar vor einpaar Nexusgeräten bekommen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Dezember 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nix von Problemen gehört. Das Nexus 5 ist ein sehr gutes gerät für den preis.
> 
> Wenn dir die Kamera nicht so wichtig ist schau dir mal das MotoG an pures Android. Und grad mal 200€ fürs 16 gb Modell. Update auf 4.4 soll schon im Januar kommen. Motorola hat beom Moto X gezeigt das sie das anscheinend ernst meinen das hat das Update sogar vor einpaar Nexusgeräten bekommen.


 Die Mobilsparte von Motorola gehört auch Google. Von dem her kein Wunder, dass du dort pures Android und zügige Updates bekommst.
Wundert mich eher, dass das Nexus 5 nicht schon von Motorola kommt. Liegt vllt. an den Produktionskapatitäten.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2013)

Motorola stand (zumindest vor der Google übernahme) auch für qualitativ hochwertige Arbeit. Genau daran wird an den Nexus aber zugunsten der Hardwareaustattung gespart. Daher würde ich Moto jetzt nicht als naheliegenden Lieferanten sehen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Dezember 2013)

wobei auch beim motox/g kräftig subventioniert wurde.


----------



## Metalic (16. Dezember 2013)

Hmm die Kamera wäre mir schon wichtig, deshalb fragte ich ja extra. Scheint nur leider derzeit oft nicht auf Lager zu sein so dass ich das Nexus 5 mal in die Hand nehmen kann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> wobei auch beim motox/g kräftig subventioniert wurde.


 
Wenn man ein marodes Unternehmen kauft bleibt das wohl nicht aus....

@Metallic

Dann schau das du das Nexus5 bekommst


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> wobei auch beim motox/g kräftig subventioniert wurde.


 Die Investition für den eigenen Prozzi mag hoch gewesen sein, an sich sind die Herstellungskost aber schon so dass auch bei den beiden Telefonen am Ende der Laufzeit ein + stehen wird.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Dezember 2013)

So, hab mir jetzt nach ein paar kleinen Tests im lokalen MM und vielen  Tests im Internet das Note 10.1 2014 bestellt (LTE Variante in weiß,  weil es in schwarz nicht verfügbar war in LTE und LTE wegen dem besseren  Prozessor).

Freue mich schon extrem


----------



## godfather22 (17. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich eine gerootetes Gerät einfach über Android updaten oder bringt das irgendwelche Komplikationen?


----------



## Atomtoaster (17. Dezember 2013)

Kann sein das du den Root verlierst, sonst kein Problem.


----------



## JimSim3 (17. Dezember 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Kann ich eine gerootetes Gerät einfach über Android updaten oder bringt das irgendwelche Komplikationen?



Ich sag mal: Hängt vom Gerät ab und was du damit machst... Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, das beim Galaxy S3 bei Android 4.3 und Root nicht mehr auf verschlüsselte Dateien zugegriffen werden kann. Im normal Fall sollte aber das Update keine Probleme bereiten. Den Root verlierst du aber wahrscheinlich.


----------



## godfather22 (18. Dezember 2013)

Wunderbar. Ich hatte mein n5 nur gerootet um, wenn ein ausgereifter CM da ist das nicht auch noch machen zu müssen


----------



## Klartext (18. Dezember 2013)

CM ist für die Nexus Geräte mehr als "ausgereift"..


----------



## godfather22 (18. Dezember 2013)

Meine Mutter hat gerade beschlossen, dass sie sich zu Weihnachten ein 7Zoll-Tablet zulegen möchte. Sie hat sich da ganz spontan das Lenovo IdeaPad A1000-F rausgesucht. Da sie damit sowieso nur surft, ein bisschen Musik hört und emails schreibt würde das ja locker ausreichen, aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand von euch noch was besseres in der Preisklasse


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Dezember 2013)

eig führt nie ein weg am n7 vorbei


----------



## godfather22 (19. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> eig führt nie ein weg am n7 vorbei


 
Ich glaube das ist für meine Mutter schon etwas oversized 
Wie gesagt sie will damit eigentlich nur surfen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Dezember 2013)

jo aber das Display ist halt ziemlicher Dreck.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich teste die Tage mal ART. 
Mal sehen ob sich was an der Akkulaufzeit tut.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2013)

ARt ist sehr gut in Sachen Akku aber Apps machen Problem mit der Einstellung.


----------



## DrSin (20. Dezember 2013)

Nutze Art auf meinem n4 seit es verfügbar ist, will nicht mehr davon weg! Und mittlerweile sind die meisten apps gepatcht.


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Dezember 2013)

Hatte es mal kurz ausprobiert, man kann auch auf dieser Seite (http://www.androidruntime.com/list) nachgucken welche Apps nicht funzen


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Dezember 2013)

Also bei mir funktionieren alle wichtigen Apps, also die die ich bis jetzt benutzt habe


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Dezember 2013)

Whatsapp hat mal nicht funktioniert, mittlerweile geht es aber glaube ich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja das geht. 
Den Geschwindigkeitsboost kann ich aber noch nicht feststellen


----------



## Metalic (20. Dezember 2013)

Nabend Mädels.
WOllte mir ja eigentlich das Nexus 5 zulegen. Könnte nun für 290€ VHB an ein vier Monate altes HTC One 32GB in rot ran kommen. Zuschlagen oder lieber das NExus für 60€ mehr?


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Dezember 2013)

Ein HTC One ist schick, an deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber das Nexus 5 wegen der schnelleren Updates kaufen. Falls du sowieso ne Custom Rom flashen willst, würde ich das HTC One nehmen, unter anderem wegen dem "Boom Sound".


----------



## Metalic (20. Dezember 2013)

Also Musik höre ich so gut wir gar nicht vom Smartphone aus. Wenn du diesen Boom Sound damit meinst. 
Das N5 reizt mich eben wegen den Updates und dem blanken Android. Flashen ist für mich auch immer so ne Sache. Rooten lass ich noch durch gehen aber mit dem flashen bin ich vorsichtig. Weiß grad auch nicht so recht...


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Dezember 2013)

Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall das Nexus 5 kaufen. Das hat halt kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal außer dem Preis und den Updates.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde das nexus 5 alleine deswegen schon kaufen weil das One rot ist :ugky:. Aber das n5 ist echt ein sehr gutes Handy


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Dezember 2013)

Lg g2 32gb für 420... Hmm, mich juckts in den Fingern...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Dezember 2013)

Black Friday Deal war 380€ schade für dich . 

Und sollte es bei 420 nicht in der Lunge jucken?


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Dezember 2013)

Lunge? Klär mich auf 
Bist du dir sicher, dass die 380 für die 32er galten? Der Preisverlauf bei idealo ist nicht deiner Meinung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Dezember 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)

EDIT: Dat instareply


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Dezember 2013)

Wie soll ich an sowas denken, wenn ich nicht mal Alkohol trinke?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Dezember 2013)

Allgemein Bildung. Dachte zumindest das kenne jeder.

Aber zum G2: Go for it!

Und ja ich bin mir sicher mit den 380. Habs da selbst für den Preis bei LG bestellt. Leider nicht für mich -.-


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Dezember 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wie soll ich an sowas denken, wenn ich nicht mal Alkohol trinke?


 Keine harten Drogen wie Alkohol zu nehmen ist doch kein Hindernis weiche Drogen wie THC oder Koffein zu konsumieren. 

Ich wusste das aber auch nicht. Und ich glaub nicht das ich jemanden kenne, der das weiß.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch noch nix von gehört, auch wenn mir die Substanz selber nicht unbekannt ist  
Jaja Jugendsünden...... jetzt im "Alter" ist man viel schlauer und säuft sich lieber zu. 
Ist zwar auch nicht besser, meiner Meinung nach sogar schlimmer, aber wenigstens ists Legal solang man nicht fährt.
Apropo illegal, wie lang sitzt der Lea noch hinter Gittern und darf der Außenwelt nur zuschauen


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Dezember 2013)

Also ich wusste das. Soll aber jetzt nicht ins Offtopic abtrifften  
Das G2 juckt mich auch schon...
Ich warte bis es auf ca 400 fällt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Dezember 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch nix von gehört, auch wenn mir die Substanz selber nicht unbekannt ist
> Jaja Jugendsünden...... jetzt im "Alter" ist man viel schlauer und säuft sich lieber zu.
> Ist zwar auch nicht besser, meiner Meinung nach sogar schlimmer, aber wenigstens ists Legal solang man nicht fährt.
> Apropo illegal, wie lang sitzt der Lea noch hinter Gittern und darf der Außenwelt nur zuschauen


 Was ist daran schlauer?

Alkohol sollte mMn sofort verboten werden. Alleine in Deutschland 70.000 Tote jährlich!
Leber, Herz, Gehirn, Magen-Darm,... leiden stark unter alkohol.

Dagegen gibt es keinen einzigen der durch THC alleine gestorben ist.
Auch schädigt man dabei nur temporär sein Kurzzeitgedächtnis. Hat also keine bleibenden schäden.
Das einzige wirklich ungesunde dabei ist die Konsumform. (beim Rauchen)

Aber das ist halt deutschland.
Da sind die rund 3 Millarden Steuereinnahmen jährlich wichtiger als der Bürger.


So, jetzt aber genug von dem Thema.
Sonst gibts noch ärger mit der Rennleitung immerhin ist das der Android Stammtisch. 
( Wobei, Stammtisch = Alkohol und damit Drogenkonsum, also doch nicht so arg OT.  )


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ähm hast du mein Post auch ganz gelesen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Dezember 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ähm hast du mein Post auch ganz gelesen?


 Jop, du bist ähnlicher Meinung wie ich und weißt, dass es deutlich schädlicher ist. (hab nur nochmal aufgezeigt wie sehr viel schädlicher es ist)
Was die Frage verstärkt, was findest du daran schlauer?
Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist die Legalität. Aber ist einem wenn man älter wird das echt wichtiger als seine Gesundheit?


EDIT: Weitere Diskussionen zu dem Thema sollten wir jetzt aber echt auf die Pinnwand verlagern.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2013)

Der Satz mit schlauer war auch ironisch gemeint.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Dezember 2013)

Grad schon wieder 4 Bier gekippt :S
Auf was setzt ihr eigentlich mehr wert, Hardware oder Software (in Form von Regelmäßigen Updates)?
Um mal auf das Thema zurückzukommen


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2013)

Software. Die Hardware altert immer da kann man nix machen aber zumindest die Software kann man aktuell halten.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Dezember 2013)

Meine Rede  Deswegen hab ich auch noch ein S3. Die Leute sagen immer erst:"Ohhh nur ein S3 ich hab ein XY". Ich sage dann was für eine Android Version ich habe (im Moment Omni 4.4.2 @1,6Ghz), und dass das Handy (bei ca 90% der Leute) flüssiger läuft als ihres. Sie haben dann keine Worte mehr. Deswegen besitze ich auch kein Note 3, welches zwar aktuell das ziemlich stärkste Handy ist, jedoch langsamer als ein Moto X (bzw Moto G) in der Alltags performance ist. Ich warte mal testweise, wie lange das S3 die neueste Android Version mit Custom Roms genießen kann.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Dezember 2013)

Jap, zumal sich das S3 auch gerne selber killt, unter TW. 
Kenne einen bei dem schmiert das in TW andauernd ab, aber nein er will ja kein CM 
Außerdem krebst das ja noch immer auf 4.1 rum, da gibt's ja nichtmal Lockscreenseiten. 
Und TRIM auch nicht...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2013)

ich habe die 4.4.2 von temasek, finde ich noch besser als die Omni-Rom. 1.6 GHz Brauche ich nicht, da es so wie so um 30% schneller geworden ist.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Dezember 2013)

So einen kennt jeder. Man muss es einfach selber ausprobieren, aber da hat man ja keine Garantie mehr  NICHT
Edit: Ich warte vor allem auf Dinge, die Omni exklusiv sind, bzw freue mich bereits darüber. 1,6 GHz wegen diversen Games (Ok , ich gebs zu, eigentlich unnötig  ).


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab ne Frage wegen dem Takt. 
Ich würde eigentlich gerne auf 1,2Ghz oder 1Ghz gehen, damit der Akku besser hält, so viel Power brauch ich ned. 
Aber bei CM ist die Option bei mir ausgegraut.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Dezember 2013)

Du musst einen anderen Kernel flashen. Gute wären z. B. Boeffla, Yank555 und Googy Max/Siyah (Dualboot). Bei dem Yank und Boeffla hast du noch dem Sound Bonus (Boeffla Sound Engine/App). Ist eine große Verbesserung mMn. Muss leider nach jedem Update erneut geflasht werden (ohne einen Wipe) , bei Omni gibt es nen "Flash After Update" Ordner.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Dezember 2013)

ja dann nimm einfach nen kernel der des kann.

btw bin ich auch eher für THC. wenigstens keine leberzirrhose.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Dezember 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Du musst einen anderen Kernel flashen. Gute wären z. B. Boeffla, Yank555 und Googy Max/Siyah (Dualboot). Bei dem Yank und Boeffla hast du noch dem Sound Bonus (Boeffla Sound Engine/App). Ist eine große Verbesserung mMn. Muss leider nach jedem Update erneut geflasht werden (ohne einen Wipe) , bei Omni gibt es nen "Flash After Update" Ordner.


 
Ah, okay  
Ich schau mir das dann morgen mal an


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Dezember 2013)

tapa wird mit jedem update grausiger.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Dezember 2013)

Bein Siyah muss noch erwähnt werden, dass er vor längerer Zeit beendet wurde. Googy Max basiert darauf und Googy Max 2 ist für CM11 und Sammy 4.3 Dualboot. Ich verwende Yank.
Edit: Warum @Black?
Yank ist so eine Art erweiterter Boeffla, für den Boeffla gibt es aber auch noch ne Config App.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> tapa wird mit jedem update grausiger.


 
Wieso? 
Besser als ForumRunner wird es aber immer sein 
Wobei sie den Nachrichtenbug noch immer nicht gefixt haben und die Benachrichtigungen kommen bei mir auch nicht an wie sie sollen. 
Aber immerhin geht jetzt das mit dem neusten Post anzeigen Im Fred.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Dezember 2013)

Push Benachrichtigungen kommen bei mir perfekt, nur Bilder posten ist schwierig (irgend so eine Fehlermeldung à la : You have not the permisssion to perform this action).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Dezember 2013)

ach ich muss auch ab und zu 30 mal auf Posten klicken.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. Dezember 2013)

zu Tapatalk muss ich ja sagen mir gehen diese Benachrichtigungen auf dem Handy auf den keks.
Von der Ansicht auf dem Tablet will ich gar nicht reden


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Dezember 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Push Benachrichtigungen kommen bei mir perfekt, nur Bilder posten ist schwierig (irgend so eine Fehlermeldung à la : You have not the permisssion to perform this action).


 Musst die Quickanswer Leiste ausmachen dann geht's bei mir 


BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ach ich muss auch ab und zu 30 mal auf Posten klicken.


Ist mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Dezember 2013)

Aber quick answer ist so schön  
Das mit dem 30 mal drücken ist mir auch noch nicht passiert.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Dezember 2013)

Find ich auch ich hab die immer an, wenn ich n Bild hochladen will dann mach ich die kurz aus oder geh an den PC.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hab ne Frage wegen dem Takt.
> Ich würde eigentlich gerne auf 1,2Ghz oder 1Ghz gehen, damit der Akku besser hält, so viel Power brauch ich ned.
> Aber bei CM ist die Option bei mir ausgegraut.


 
Der Boeffla-Kernel 2.1 beta 3 ist sehr gut und liegt bei mir im Deep Sleep mit 0.4%/h Akku Verbrauch.
Dabei habe ich Governor ZZmoove -Battery yank und 100mv undervolting.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Dezember 2013)

undervolting bei ARM ist doch eig ziemlich nutzlos.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Dezember 2013)

Ist das jetzt die Auto Korrektur und du meinst ART?
Naja ich bin auf jedenfall deiner Meinung. Durch OC habt ich noch keinem Spiel Flügel verliehen/genommen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ne ich mein schon ARM.

Undervolting bringt im Vergleich zu nem ordentlichen App Management (wakelocks,permissions) fast kein Batterylife. 

Ich mein es ist ja nicht schwer oä. Nur der erwartete Mehrwert ist nicht allzu groß.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Dezember 2013)

Apropos ART, ich hab damit irgendwie ne schlechtere Akkulaufzeit... 
Lasse es aber noch drauf, mal sehen ob das nur Zufall war.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

ART ist halt noch kein Standard. Deswegen hab ich mein Find noch mit Dalvik laufen. Imo muss der Dailydriver einfach funktionieren.

Bei meinem N7 hatte ich ART verwendet, aber jetzt auch nicht mehr. Hab dadurch keine Verbesserung erfahren, lediglich die Akku Laufzeit wurde (marginal) verringert.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Jap, zumal sich das S3 auch gerne selber killt, unter TW.
> Kenne einen bei dem schmiert das in TW andauernd ab, aber nein er will ja kein CM



Wen meinst denn du damit? 

Bei mir schmiert es nicht ab


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand ein Sony Xperia S?

Weil ich zur Zeit Probleme habe. Hängt sich nur noch auf. Frage: Sollte ich lieber zu Apfel wechseln?

LG


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich empfehle BlackBerry


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

du vergleicht ein midrange Androiden mit Apple.

Troll?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Naja vor 2 Jahren war das noch Spitzenklasse. Ich durfte dafür 500 Groschen hinlegen -.-

Und jetzt geht das Teil nicht mehr...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

wie wärs mal mit factory reset?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Dezember 2013)

Such Troll wow - much intelligence.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> wie wärs mal mit factory reset?


 
Alles schon gemacht. War auch schon 3 mal in RMA.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

hmm und costum Roms sind nichts?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Auch schon probiert. Aber selbe Problem -.- Und SMS empfang ich auch erst nach 4-5 Stunden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

dann ab damit in die tonne


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Dezember 2013)

Such speed wow - very schnell


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

alter. Doge is divine.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> dann ab damit in die tonne


 
An was kann das liegen? 

Ist das iPhone 5s oder das Note 3 zu empfehlen? Wie siehts bei Windows aus oder BB?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

hmm iPhone 5s ist schon krasses teil. note 3 ist halt touchwizz. BB ist Tod.

Vill ein N5 oder ein G2?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> alter. Doge is divine.


 Indeed. Doge is divine.I guarantee that with my name.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

Also woran das liegt weis ich nicht. Ich schätze mal das in der RMA einfach geschlampt wurde.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> hmm iPhone 5s ist schon krasses teil. note 3 ist halt touchwizz. BB ist Tod.
> 
> Vill ein N5 oder ein G2?


 
G2 und Nexus5 sind leider zu klein -.- Das Nexus5 Hatte mir schon gefallen. Das iPhone 5s wäre eigentlich auch zu klein hab gerade gesehen dass das nur einen 4" Screen hat.

Brauche es vorwiegend zum arbeiten.

PowerPoint erstellen und so ein Gedöns


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

dann hol dir doch das oppo n1 . Das ist riesig.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> dann hol dir doch das oppo n1 . Das ist riesig.


 
Hm läuft das auch gut? Muss auch einiges aushalten können. Staub, Schmutz und so.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

Da das Gerät sehr neu ist wird es dazu noch keine Erfahrungswerte geben.

Ich kann dir sagen das die Oppo Builquality aber echt top ist. 

YouTube Reviews anschauen hilft IMO sehr.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Sieht ganz ansprechend aus. 

Hoffe das hält den Belastungen auch stand. Vorallem Hitze ist bei mir auch ein Hitze muss es auch aushalten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

Alles was dein Xperia ausgehalten hat wird dein neues auch .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Ok. Hoff ich mal 

Oder können die Probleme auch durch die Belastung kommen beim Xperia?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

Willst du mir nochmal genau sagen was das Problem ist? Sonst Laber ich hier irgendwas und es stimmt gar nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Also:
- Nachrichten kommen Stunden später an
- WhatsApp hängt sich ständig auf
- Touchscreen zum Teil sehr unpräzise
- Anrufe kann ich manchmal nicht annehmen
- ungewollte Neustarts


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

hmm also könnte auch ein Software Problem sein. Es geht ja alles, aber schlecht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Naja Software ist ja angeblich iO - aber ich es geht halt nix -.-


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin mir sicher das man das irgwie hin bekommt. Aber die Frage ist ob du die Zeit, den Nerv dazu hast.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja schon. Hab 4 Wochen frei


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

Dann flash doch zum Spass mal ne andere Rom und nen anderen Kernel.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

War ja schon drauf. FreeXperia mit Doomkernel -.-


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

dann warte mal noch auf das 4.4.2 update.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Naja mein Xperia bekommt ja ´nichts mehr. 4.1.2 ist Endstation.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

shit. dann Kauf neu


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

oki  mal schauen am Montag was sich ergibt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Dezember 2013)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Wen meinst denn du damit?
> 
> Bei mir schmiert es nicht ab


 
Also einer kann den Play Store nicht mehr starten und die Google Apps schmieren generell ziemlich oft ab bei dem. 
Bei nem anderen Freund kam beim S4 im laufenden Betrieb die Meldung dass sich Android beendet hat...

Eine Frage noch: Kann ich den Kernel mit Flashify flashen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also einer kann den Play Store nicht mehr starten und die Google Apps schmieren generell ziemlich oft ab bei dem.
> Bei nem anderen Freund kam beim S4 im laufenden Betrieb die Meldung dass sich Android beendet hat...
> 
> Eine Frage noch: Kann ich den Kernel mit Flashify flashen?


 
Und dem gegenüber stehen Millionen von zufriedenen S4 nutzern. Zumal bei CM wesentlich mehr Bugs und Probleme vorhanden sind, gerade für Samsung-Geräte, da läuft nix rund. 
Deine Kumpels sollten mal eher sehen was sie für Schrott-Apps installiert haben die das System instabil machen.
Und wenn Touchwiz nicht gefällt, neuer Launcher und fertig. Deswegen eine Custom-Rom zu flashen ist einfach nur unnötig.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Dezember 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Der Satz mit schlauer war auch ironisch gemeint.


 Achso, das hab ich natürlich erstmal nicht gepeilt. 
Hätte man aber auch mit Smileys etwas deutlicher machen können.


Zur aktuellen Diskussion:
War das nicht so, dass Samsung keinen Quellcode für die Treiber rausrückt weshalb das mit den Custom Roms da nicht so einfach ist wie bei anderen Geräten?
Ich würd mir so oder so kein Samsung kaufen. Die sind beim besche*ßen in Benchmarks ganz vorne mit dabei, ballern ihre Geräte mit Bloatware zu und legen den Custom Rom Entwicklern, die nur versuchen das richtig zu machen, was Samsung selbst nicht hinbekommt auch noch Steine in den Weg.
Aktuell müsste Samsung seine Geräte schon fast verschenken, damit ich sie einem Nexus vorziehe.
(Wieso macht Samsung das eigentlich, möchten sie sich Softwareseitig von anderen abehen und nicht "nur" Android wie jeder andere auch haben?)

PS:
Gibts einen Tweak, mit dem Apps, welche schon nicht mehr im Ram sind im Multitasking Menü leicht ausgegraut werden?
Hatte sowas mal unter iOS mit Jailbreak, ich fands schon sehr cool.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

@Bioschnitzel: Ich brauch keinen Grund für ne CRom. Allein schon der viel bessere Support lohnt sich. 

@1000Foxi: Soweit ich weis geht das. Aber warum nicht einfach über die Recovery?

@john: Eventuell als Xposed Modul?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2013)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Sony Xperia S?
> 
> Weil ich zur Zeit Probleme habe. Hängt sich nur noch auf. Frage: Sollte ich lieber zu Apfel wechseln?
> 
> LG


 
Was für eine Rom nutzt du? Meine Freundin hat das auch. 
Nimm die free xperia project Rom, läuft sehr gut und Wöchentlich Updates. Meine Freundin hat keine Probleme damit.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> @1000Foxi: Soweit ich weis geht das. Aber warum nicht einfach über die Recovery?


Ach, ich kann das einfach so in der Recovery flashen, super :>
Vorher kein wipe so wie ich das verstanden hab?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

bei kernel keine wipes.


----------



## Atomixxx (22. Dezember 2013)

Funktionieren die Update eigentlich automatisch ?


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Dezember 2013)

Okay, also kann ich einfach einen drauf hauen ohne vorher was vorzubereiten, ohne Risiko?
Ist ja geil


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2013)

Backup von APPS und co vorher machen(nicht von der ROM)
Pseudoephedrin es ist praktisch, wenn du mal so neu Flasht:
Wipe Data (Factory Reset)
Wipe System
Wipe Cache
Wipe Dalvik Cache
Flash Rom
Neu Starten
Flash GApps
Neu Starten
Backup von APPS und co aufspielen
Neu Starten
Wipe Cache
Wipe Dalvik Cache
Neu Starten


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Dezember 2013)

Okay, also mal schnell ein Titanium.
Woher bekomm ich denn jetzt z.B den Yank555 für 4.4?
Finde den nur für Stock TW oder für CM 10.2...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

bei kernel flash brauchst gar nix machen. entweder er geht, oder er geht nicht. Backup unnötig. Falls du nicht booten kannst einfach custom wieder drüber installieren.


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. Dezember 2013)

http://yank555-lu.net/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=d88d487bbd728ec1a2ae8c647bfd76a0
Du musst auch einen Account erstellen um den Kernel runterzuladen


----------



## zobl93 (22. Dezember 2013)

Man kann auf Samsung Geräten jede App deaktivieren. Dann scheint diese nicht einmal mehr in den Menüs auf.
Sollte generell bei Android möglich sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Dezember 2013)

Bezogen auf was?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Okay, also mal schnell ein Titanium.
> Woher bekomm ich denn jetzt z.B den Yank555 für 4.4?
> Finde den nur für Stock TW oder für CM 10.2...


 
Warum Yank555?


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Dezember 2013)

Warum nicht?
Hab den einfach mal rausgesucht weil Laggy den nutzt.
Kannst mir ja nen besseren sagen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2013)

Boeffla-Kernel 2.1 Beta 6


----------



## Offset (23. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen, warum ich mein 4x hd nicht mehr rooten kann? Wenn ich in der recovery bin wird es nicht mehr erkannt. Factory reset hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2013)

du musst in den Download modus und nicht in den Recovery modus.


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2013)

Dieser neue CM Installer ist echt geil. Jetzt hab sogar ich es hin bekommen 

Bissl dämlich finde ich aber das aufm Note 2 der Blitz zu früh Blitzt. So ist jedes Foto Dunkel...


----------



## Offset (23. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> du musst in den Download modus und nicht in den Recovery modus.


 
Sorry, den meinte ich auch. Komischerweise wird es auch als cd-laufwerk erkannt. Ich bin mit meinem Wissen am Ende.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2013)

Weis zufällig jemand wo sich beim Galaxy S1 mit Samsungoberfläche die Option Datenverbrauch versteckt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2013)

Offset schrieb:


> Sorry, den meinte ich auch. Komischerweise wird es auch als cd-laufwerk erkannt. Ich bin mit meinem Wissen am Ende.


 
mach mal das:

1. S3 in Downloadmodus
2. In den Gerätemanager gehen(am PC)
3. Anstecken
4. angezeigtes Gerät für das S3 deinstallieren im Gerätemanager
5. Das installieren (Download SAMSUNG Android ADB Interface Driver 2.9.507.0 for Windows Vista, Windows Vista 64 bit, Windows 7, Windows 7 64 bit, Windows 8, Windows 8 64 bit)
6. Windows sollte es jetzt als ADB Device installieren.


----------



## blauebanane (24. Dezember 2013)

Nabend, 
Meine Schwester hat ein Ascend p6 neu, allerdings startet das Handy nur bis zu dem "Ascend" Schriftzug. Danach ist der Bildschirm zwar an, aber schwarz. Weiter geht's nicht. Langes drücken der Power taste wiederholt das ganze. Mit Power + lauter + leiser komme ich in das Android Menü, wo man andere Firmware aufspielen kann, das will ich aber gar nicht. 

Jedenfalls, kann es daran liegen, dass noch keine sdkarte und/oder sim Karte eingesteckt ist? Eigentlich nicht oder? Sollte ja auch ohne normal funktionieren.. 

Grüße


----------



## MisterLaggy (24. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du schon in die Recovery kommst, kannst du ja mal einen Factory Reset versuchen. Ansonsten einschicken.


----------



## blauebanane (24. Dezember 2013)

Getan, bleibt so. Werde mir morgen eine microsd Karte besorgen, die hat hier im Haushalt sonst keiner. Wenns dann nicht läuft wirds eingeschickt.

Edit:meine natürlich microsim, nicht sd


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Dezember 2013)

Mach dir aber keine all zu großen Hoffnungen. 
Wäre das erste Mal, dass ich höre, dass ein Gerät ohne MicroSD und Sim nicht richtig bootet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Dezember 2013)

ja. lass einfach mal länger laufen. vill isses gar kein bootloop xD.


----------



## blauebanane (24. Dezember 2013)

Naja, halbe Stunde booten wäre schon etwas hart. Aber ich lass es heute Nacht mal laufen


----------



## Necthor (25. Dezember 2013)

So ein Sch..ß!
Wollte bei Amazon Gratisapps runterladen: Amazon.de: App-Shop: Angebote
Muss aber trotzdem meine Kontodaten angeben.
Versteh ich nicht.

Dann verzichte ich lieber!


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2013)

Kannst ruhig angeben.


----------



## Necthor (25. Dezember 2013)

Das fass ich mal als Ironie auf.


----------



## Smil0r (26. Dezember 2013)

Weil das nexus5 bis jetzt nicht auf den freien Markt zu präsentieren gab hab ich mir mal das lg g2 bestellt. Laut vielen Tests soll es ja ganz gut sein. So in der Hand gefällt es mir wirklich gut mit dem ips Display... Habt ihr eine Einschätzung zu dem Gesamtpaket?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Dezember 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Weil das nexus5 bis jetzt nicht auf den freien Markt zu präsentieren gab hab ich mir mal das lg g2 bestellt. Laut vielen Tests soll es ja ganz gut sein. So in der Hand gefällt es mir wirklich gut mit dem ips Display... Habt ihr eine Einschätzung zu dem Gesamtpaket?


 
mMn wesentlich besser als das N5. Wobei das ja nicht schwer ist  

Hab Spaß mit dem Gerät!


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche dir auch viel Spaß! 
Allerdings hätte ich gleich CM oder Omni draufgeklatscht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Dezember 2013)

Das G2 ist echt spitze!

Aber scheue dich nicht vor Custom Roms.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Dezember 2013)

Meine Fresse, bei der Nightly vom 24. Haben Sie es aber hart verkackt 
Kamera und YT App funktionieren garnicht 
Bin dann erstmal wieder Aufn 22.
Kamera hat immernoch Probleme aber wenigstens geht YT


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Dezember 2013)

Deswegen kein CM .


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. Dezember 2013)

Deswegen heißen sie Nightlys würde ich sagen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Dezember 2013)

Ist mir aber egal, die Vorteile überwiegen trotzdem 
Akkulaufzeit ist auch wieder besser geworden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das G2 ist echt spitze!
> 
> Aber scheue dich nicht vor Custom Roms.


 
Die Original-Rom ist super, man muss nicht jeden gleich wieder instabile Customroms andrehen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Dezember 2013)

original Rom ist ********. und man kann mittlerweile auch weeklys ziehen.


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2013)

Nö wieso denn Ironie?


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Dezember 2013)

Hoffe auch, dass mein 32GB G2 bald mal ankommt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Dezember 2013)

es ist halt echt ein verdammt guter daily driver dank der Batterie.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> original Rom ist ********. und man kann mittlerweile auch weeklys ziehen.


 
Weeklys sind ebenso verbuggt. Nightlys sind dagegen eher komplett unbrauchbar. 
Die Original-Rom funktioniert tadellos, man muss nicht mit Bugs leben, und ist bei LG sehr stark anpassbar.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Dezember 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Weeklys sind ebenso verbuggt. Nightlys sind dagegen eher komplett unbrauchbar.
> Die Original-Rom funktioniert tadellos, man muss nicht mit Bugs leben, und ist bei LG sehr stark anpassbar.


 
also ich hatte das Handy für ne Woche. Und ich Laber kein shit wenn ich sage das die LG Rom unter heavy useage extrem in die Knie geht. Die Performance geht so brutal in den Keller. War schon bei meinem 4XHD (glaub das heißt so) der selbe Fall. Das hat jetzt mein Kumpel und sportet aokp 4.3 drauf. Das läuft so schön problemlos. 

Ja ich habe pauschalisiert, und wenn bei dir das LG interface funktioniert bin ich froh (mag LG als Marke). 

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das der true spirit off Android nur auf customs erfahren werden kann. Verzeih.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Dezember 2013)

Mal ne blöde Frage, weiß einer wie lange ne SIM-Aktivierung bei Congstar dauert? Mein Onkel hat (schlauerweise am 23.12. xD) sich ne neue Karte von Congstar geholt mit Nummernportierung vom vorherigen Telekomvertrag. Bei dem Zettelkram den es dazu gibt, stand bei, das man eine E-Mail bekommt mit den Zugangsdaten fürs Kundencenter und ab diesem Zeitpunkt maximal 24 Stunden vergehen sollen bis die SIM aktivert ist. Nunja, es ist jetzt 2 Tage her seit die E-Mail angekommen ist, Kundencenter wurde angemeldet, eigenes Kennwort gesetzt etc. Die SIM ist aber immernoch inaktiv o.o

Gerät ist ein S3, SIM-Lock frei. Zeigt an das es Empfang hat, Man kann auch in den Einstellungen die automatische Netzeinwahl starten, dann kommt nach ca. 15 Sekunden die Meldung "Im Netz registriert". Wenn man dann aber jemanden anrufen will oder eine SMS schreiben möchte kommt "Nicht im Netz registriert". Ich hab die SIM auch grade mal in mein Nexus 5 gepackt, dort kam die Meldung "Kein Mobilfunktnetz verfügbar", welch wunder: er hatte auch keinen angezeigten Empfang... Ne andere Congstarkarte hat aber ganz normalen Empfang hier im Nexus 5...

Die SIM wird im Kundencenter übrigens als "aktiviert" geführt... Was is da los?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Dezember 2013)

hmm gibts im Kundencenter die Option einer "Reaktivierung"?

Ansonsten direkt morgen mal anrufen.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Dezember 2013)

Ok, es hat sich gerade aufgelöst: Das da steht, das die Karte aktiviert ist, war falsch, da war scheinbar ein Server zu schnell. Laut Congstar FAQ werden die Karten nur Werktags freigeschaltet, und da die 24 Std. Frist am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag zu Ende ging, ist das halt nicht passiert... oh man... xD


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Dezember 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> also ich hatte das Handy für ne Woche. Und ich Laber kein shit wenn ich sage das die LG Rom unter heavy useage extrem in die Knie geht. Die Performance geht so brutal in den Keller. War schon bei meinem 4XHD (glaub das heißt so) der selbe Fall. Das hat jetzt mein Kumpel und sportet aokp 4.3 drauf. Das läuft so schön problemlos.
> 
> Ja ich habe pauschalisiert, und wenn bei dir das LG interface funktioniert bin ich froh (mag LG als Marke).
> 
> Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das der true spirit off Android nur auf customs erfahren werden kann. Verzeih.


 
Ich werde es mal testen, notfalls verkaufe ich es wieder und hol mir ein N5


----------



## Smil0r (27. Dezember 2013)

Hätte vor 1 1/2 Jahren mein Galaxie Nexus und hab ordentlich custom Roms getestet und hatte es dann als ich zufrieden war wirklich geliebt!
Dann kam meine Frau und meinte mir ein iphone5 zu schenken... Kann man ja nicht nein sagen zu so einem Geschenk 
Hab's nun aber mit vertretbarem abnutzen des Gerätes mein iPhone verkauft..
Trotz allem bin ich dadurch gar nicht mehr auf dem neusten stand bei custom Roms. 
Wenn mir zu viel crab auf dem lg ist komm ich an einem custom Rom wohl nicht vorbei. Gibt's da was spezielles wo man sagen würde perfekt schlicht und viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten?
Wie Flasht man das lg überhaupt... Muss mal meine alten Seiten rauskramen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Dezember 2013)

Alleine schon wegen der absolut hässlichen LG Oberfläche würde ich ne custom Rom nutzen 
Welche du nutzt bleibt ganz dir überlassen, ich bin mit cm eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2013)

die kann man eigentlich recht stark anpassen, sowohl mit Themes als auch die Navigationsleiste.


----------



## Smil0r (28. Dezember 2013)

Gibt ja paar custom Roms. Mal gucken... Morgen soll's Handy kommen. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind heheh


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Dezember 2013)

hab heut die Mail bekommen, dass es sich auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögert...


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2013)

Steht/Stand noch jemand vor der Entscheidung Sense 5/5.5 vs Android Vanilla @ HTC ? Wenn ja, was ist es bei euch geworden?

Ich hadere noch mit mir.. ich liebe die Sense-Oberfläche, aber manche fehlenden Gimmicks (bspw. Notifications auf dem Sperrbildschirm) fehlen mir schon enorm, darum überlege ich mein One auf Google Play Edition zu switchen.

Mein One ist übrigens seit neuestem unlocked, S-Off, SuperCID & rooted - habe ich echt vermisst.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Dezember 2013)

Dann klatsch dir doch einfach mal AOSP/AOKP drauf. Wechseln kannste ja dann schnell wieder. 

Sense ist halt imho etwas träge.


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Dezember 2013)

Obwohl ich Sense bisher nur mit dem HTC One im Media Markt ausprobiert habe, wage ich zu behaupten, dass es eine der wenigen (einigermaßen) flüssigen Hersteller Oberflächen ist. Soll natürlich nicht heißen das es genauso flüssig wie AOSP ist


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Dezember 2013)

sense ist mit der von Sony auf jeden eine der besten Oberflächen.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2013)

Jop, deswegen ist die Entscheidung ja so schwer. Absolut flüssig, prinzipiell keine Probleme - nur manche Dinge fehlen halt, wie bspw. Notifications bei Vanilla. Dafür fehlen bei Vanilla andere Dinger oder sind anders gelöst, die Sense wirklich angenehm machen. Das ist ja genau der Knackpunkt, deswegen suche ich ein bisschen Input bei dem Vergleich. Ausprobieren kann ich Vanilla momentan nicht, weil mein PC nicht richtig aufgesetzt ist zum Flashen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Dezember 2013)

du kannst ja nach mods Ausschau halten, die Features von Sense oder AOSP zu AOSP bzw Sense bringen (Ich weiss, verwirrend  ).


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2013)

Ne, auch kein Interesse, da wird's mir zu voll - ich will ein möglichst reines OS, und eben möglichst das optimalste für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. Dezember 2013)

Vlt gibts ja schon angepasste...


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Dezember 2013)

Man muss sich in alles reinarbeiten und wenn man das hinter sich hat, kann man alles gut finden.
Ich finde z.B CM besser als TW, weil es einfach schneller ist und meiner Meinung nach auch viele gute Features.
Was aber nicht bedeuten muss, dass TW schlecht ist (ist es aber ).
Du musst einfach ein paar Monate beides testen und dann festellen was dir besser gefällt/womit du besser arbeiten kannst.
Das kann dir hier so keiner direkt sagen, denn das ist einfach eine persönliche Sache.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Dezember 2013)

dafaq is TW?


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Dezember 2013)

TouchWiz.


----------



## godfather22 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hab seit gestern die CM Nightly vom 28. drauf und bin echt überrascht wie stabil das läuft 
Dated ihr immer auf die neuste Nightly up (Anglizismen FTW  ) oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich lade immer die neue. 
Halte aber immer die alte noch aufm Handy, damit ich zurück gehen kann wenn die neue Müll ist.


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. Dezember 2013)

gibts eig bei cm inzwischen inkrementelle Updates?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Dezember 2013)

Meinst du OTAs?


----------



## MisterLaggy (30. Dezember 2013)

ich meine Updates, ohne die komplette neue Firmware runterzuladen, sondern nur die Änderungen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hmm. Bei Omni ham die das. Wäre dann durchaus möglich das CM das auch hat.

@1000Foxi: Du nutzt doch CM. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Dezember 2013)

Ne, ich lad immer ne komplette Version. 
Wäre aber echt cool.


----------



## MisterLaggy (30. Dezember 2013)

Eben, weil ich hab Omni. Kann nen Update mobil gedrosselt in 15 min laden. Ich hab überlegt wieder auf CM zu gehen, weil bei Omni einfach noch ein paar coole Features fehlen. Allerdings ist mir das schon wichtig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Dezember 2013)

Naja, ich lad die 180MB halt immer Zuhause, ich komme jeden Tag nach Hause, von daher ist das kein Problem.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie ich in chrome wieder auf die mobile YT Seite komme? Habe vorhin kurz die desktop Variante für einen link gebraucht und danach auf der Seite auf "zurück zur mobilen Seite geklickt" (oder so ähnlich).
Das geht allerdings nicht, dann kommt 3 mal die Frage womit man es öffnen möchte, wähle immer chrome aus, aber danach lädt die desktop Startseite von YT neu.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich würds mal damit probieren die URL für die Mobile Seite direkt einzugeben. Also m.youtube.com

Stell ich mich nur saudämlich an, oder kann Android tatsächlich kein ipp?
Versuche nen Cups Drucker ohne behinderte extra Apps zu benutzen. Aber ich raffs nicht. Bei Apple ist das total einfach, mein iPod findet meinen Cups Drucker von ganz alleine.

Falls das tatsächlich nicht gehen sollte, wäre das wirklich schwach im Quadrat. 
(Ja, das Cloud Print Zeugs hab ich gefunden, hab aber keinen Cloud Print fähigen Drucker und ich will/kann auch diese komische Mit-Chrome-Freigeben Sche*sse nicht machen.)


----------



## Smil0r (30. Dezember 2013)

LG G2 ist inzwischen seid einer woche mein und kann nur sagen das ich auch mit der stock rom wirklich sehr zufrieden bin! Eine custom rom wäre Quatsch bei den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> LG G2 ist inzwischen seid einer woche mein und kann nur sagen das ich auch mit der stock rom wirklich sehr zufrieden bin! Eine custom rom wäre Quatsch bei den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


 
Meine Worte. 
Hab Spaß mit dem Gerät!


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Dezember 2013)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass meines bald ankommt.


----------



## jensi251 (31. Dezember 2013)

Manuell eingeben hat nix gebracht, das hab ich selbstverständlich direkt versucht. Geht direkt zur Desktop Version damit.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. Dezember 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> LG G2 ist inzwischen seid einer woche mein und kann nur sagen das ich auch mit der stock rom wirklich sehr zufrieden bin! Eine custom rom wäre Quatsch bei den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


 
bei LG verliert man die Garantie wenn man den Bootloader unlocked?

Das ist natürlich bitter. Sind die LGs schon auf 4.4.2?


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Dezember 2013)

Beim G2 muss man doch nichts unlocken, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. Dezember 2013)

Sorry.
Da gibts ja den Loki bypass. Na dann. Die LG Oberfläche ist ja für euch ausrreichend ok.


----------



## Smil0r (4. Januar 2014)

Beim LG G2, rooted und cwm installiert, backup gemacht und dann zwar nicht per root explorer unter internen SD Karte gefunden, aber dann unter data/media/.
Weil ich es auf PC dann nicht finden konnte auch noch in das SD Karten Verzeichnis kopiert.
Trotz allem wird das backup nicht auf meinem PC angezeigt? Hab sogar mal test halber einfach eine neue Datei über das Handy erstellt. Dieses wird dann auch nicht auf dem PC angezeigt.  Was kann ich tun um mein backup auf den pc zu speichern?


----------



## godfather22 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich bin gerade ein bisschen verwirrt, weil ihr schreibt man würde bei LG die Garantie verlieren, wenn man den Bootloader entsperrt.  Afaik verliert man doch nur die Garantie,  wenn der Schaden nachweislich durch den User hervorgerufen wurde (Z.B. Wenn man das Handy übertaktet und es deswegen abkratzt). Wenn mir plötzlich die Kamera-Linse abfällt dürfte ich doch auch noch Anspruch auf Garantie haben, wenn das Gerät entsperrt ist, oder?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir quasi sicher das die dir da trotzdem nen Strick drauß drehen werden.


----------



## Diavel (4. Januar 2014)

Ob die Garantie erlischt oder nicht richtet sich nur(!) nach den Garantiebedingungen des Herstellers. LG gibt leider keine Garantiebedinungen fürs G2 heraus, die Socken verstecken alles an verschiedenen Stellen der Bedienungsanleitung (so ziemlich das kundenunfreundlichste was ich jemals gesehen habe). Ich konnte keinen Passus finden welcher die Garantie bei Root oder Custom Rom ausschließt, lediglich einen Haftungsausschluss für diesen Fall.
Kann ja nochmal wer schauen ob er was findet.

Edit: Zum Thema Custom Rom hab ich schonmal das gefunden (S.19 der Anleitung)


"WARNUNG
Wenn Sie ein Betriebssystem auf Ihrem Gerät installieren, das nicht vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, kann dies zu Fehlfunktionen des Telefons führen. Zusätzlich erlischt die Garantie."


Für Root dürfte meiner Meinung nach das gleiche gelten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2014)

Da die Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung des Hertsteller ist kann er dies machen.
Die Gewährleistung jedoch bleibt also wenn wie erwähnt die Kamera abfällt oder man Staub im Display hat ist das ein Gewährleistungsfall denn da wird kein Hersteller mit der Argumentation kommen können das dies durch eine Customrom geschehen ist.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. Januar 2014)

Ich muss ja sagen, das neue tapatalk ist mal der letzte Müll. 
Gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Diavel (5. Januar 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Da die Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung des Hertsteller ist kann er dies machen.
> Die Gewährleistung jedoch bleibt also wenn wie erwähnt die Kamera abfällt oder man Staub im Display hat ist das ein Gewährleistungsfall denn da wird kein Hersteller mit der Argumentation kommen können das dies durch eine Customrom geschehen ist.


 
Absolut. Nur hat der Hersteller mit der Gewährleistung eh nix am Hut


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. Januar 2014)

Mhh, mein N4 ist zum zweiten mal defekt, nochmal kauf ich mir jetzt kein zweites LCD...

Total lächerlich, 2 Stürze aus Hosentaschenhöhe und beide male Display defekt.

Jetzt brauche ich etwas neues, bis 400€.

Nexus 5 und Xperia Z momentan in der engeren Auswahl - hat noch jemand weitere Vorschläge oder würde sich klar für eines der Geräte aussprechen?

War mit dem N4 an sich sehr zufrieden. Vom Design her gefällt mir das Z besser, ausserdem hat es eine Glasrückseite - die hat mir beim N4 sehr gut gefallen.

Bin offen für weiteres!

Softwaretechnisch mach ich mir keine Sorgen, habe kein Problem damit mein Handy zu flashen.


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Januar 2014)

N5,ganz klar. Die Rückseite beim N5 ist auch klasse.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Januar 2014)

ich mag beide der genannten Telefone. was spricht gegen das G2?


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ich mag beide der genannten Telefone. was spricht gegen das G2?


 

An sich nichts, nur das ich es bis eben nicht kannte.
Noch jemand Ideen?


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Januar 2014)

Die 32GB-Version des G2 liegt aber deutlich über 400 und 16GB ohne Erweiterung, was dann wohl 10 bis 13GB nutzbaren Speicher bedeuten, sind nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Januar 2014)

30€ mehr. omg...


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Januar 2014)

Link?


----------



## Metalic (5. Januar 2014)

Morgen kommt mein Nexus 5 endlich an und was wird mir heute angeboten? Ein 1 Monat altes S4 mit Rechung und Garantie für 260€


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Januar 2014)

Das N5 is besser


----------



## Daniel12449 (5. Januar 2014)

@Metalic 
Ich habe das Nexus 5 zu Weihnachten bekommen, war vorher bei Apple aber ich muss sagen Android überzeugt mich weit mehr als iOS. Das N5 ist absolut TOP! 
Daniel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das N5 is besser


 
Definitiv nicht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Januar 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Morgen kommt mein Nexus 5 endlich an und was wird mir heute angeboten? Ein 1 Monat altes S4 mit Rechung und Garantie für 260€


 
Kauf das S4 und Verkaufs dann direkt wieder.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Januar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht.


 
Na aber sowas von.


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Januar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht.


 
Das war auch auf den subjektiven Eindruck bezogen 

Ich komme mit dem N5 besser klar, als mit dem S4... Außerdem ist die Haptik besser (auch subjektiv^^)


----------



## godfather22 (6. Januar 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das war auch auf den subjektiven Eindruck bezogen
> 
> Ich komme mit dem N5 besser klar, als mit dem S4... Außerdem ist die Haptik besser (auch subjektiv^^)


 
...Und es ist schneller


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2014)

Toll Werbung in Tapatalk...


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Januar 2014)

Adblock...

(Bevor jemand mosert, dass Posts mit nur einen Wort zu wenig sind, hier noch ein paar Wörter mehr.)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2014)

und/oder AdAway.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> und/oder AdAway.


 Das meinte ich ja. Das benutz ich auch. 
Meinte eher Adblocker allgemein.

Weiß irgendjemand was über ipp im Zusammenhang mit Android?
Das das nicht nativ unterstützt ist ja schon traurig bis peinlich, hat Google sich wenigstens mal zu einer hoffentlich bald kommenden Unterstützung geäußert?

 Jede Linux Distri, OSX, Windows und iOS unterstützen das. Wieso geht das bei Android verdammt noch mal nicht?
(Und das wo doch immer alle behaupte bei iOS sei man so eingeschränkt.  )


OT:
Weiß jemand wann Leandros wieder kommt?
Auch wenn er mir als echt auf den keks geht hatte er doch immer echt gute Antworten parat.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2014)

@OT: Ich denke mal gar nicht mehr. Schätze das er so ein Typ ist der nicht gern kritisiert wird. Wahrscheinlich nutzt er PCGHX gar nicht mehr.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube auch nicht dass er wieder kommt, denn die Sperre sollte durch sein wenns keine 3 Monate sind.
Ich finde aber Black macht seinen "Job" hier sehr gut! 
Für mich braucht es daher auch keinen Leandros.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja. Das benutz ich auch.
> Meinte eher Adblocker allgemein.
> 
> Weiß irgendjemand was über ipp im Zusammenhang mit Android?
> ...


 
Warum das nicht implementiert ist kA.

Vill hilft dir dieses Workaround.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Januar 2014)

Nicht gern kritisiert wird ist gut. 
Gegen jegliche Kritik ist er extremst allergisch und hat alles gleich Persönlich genommen.

Eine andere Meinung als seine? 
Für ihn bestimmt wie eine Beleidigung seiner Intelligenz gewesen. 
Das er seine Sperre persönlich genommen hat und jetzt schmollend in der Ecke hockt kann natürlich auch sein.


Danke für den Link, aber mit dieser App mach ich das ganze zur Zeit schon.
Ist aber etwas nervig und umständlich.
Bei Apple ist das z.B. bei einem Bild: Unten links auf dieses Teilen/Optionen Menü -> Drucken -> Drucker auswählen -> der im Netzwerk vorhandene CUPS Drucker wird automatisch gefunden und vorgeschlagen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2014)

Hast du schon 4.4?


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Januar 2014)

Nö, werds vermutlich auch nie bekommen. 
Custom Rom Support ist eher bescheiden, auf ein offizielles Update hoffe ich erst gar nicht.

Hab aber ein Nexus 7 mit 4.4 im Haus. Da ist der Support von CUPS Druckern aber auch 0 vorhanden.
Also an meinem alten 4.1.1 liegts nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Januar 2014)

An die s3 nutzer:

1.
lohnt sich 4.4 per cm? 

2.
Hat jemand schon den cm installer genutzt?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2014)

wenn du auf 4.3 bist, und zufrieden, brauchst eig nicht wechseln.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Januar 2014)

Leandros ist gesperrt? Ist ja knuffig.  Was hat der Lausebub denn angestellt?  Wäre cool, wenn mich jemand schnell erleuchtet, gerne außerhalb des Threads.


----------



## Klartext (6. Januar 2014)

Ein Blick auf KitKat schadet nicht, mal etwas neues, auch wenn es nicht viel ist.. 

Kann ja im Notfall wieder zurück


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. Januar 2014)

So kleines Update zu meinem Handygesuch.


Ich werde mir nun einen günstigen Vertrag zulegen, ich verbrauche Prepaid 15-20€ im Monat, wenn ich dann 10-15€ 
mehr Zahle für'n Phone und ne Versicherung zahle wird mich das nicht umbringen.

Momentan schiele ich Richtung Sony Xperia Z1 - wie schlägt sich das G2 im Vergleich?

Mir ist die Wertigkeit sehr wichtig, das Z1 sieht schon edel aus und fühlt sich bestimmt auch so an.

Größer soll es eigentlich nicht mehr werden, auch wenn ich schon irgendwie ein wenig das Note3 im Auge habe -
das S3/S4 fühlten sich für mich aber deutlich zu minderwertig an. (Im Vergleich zum N4.)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2014)

Wenns ein Xperia wird, dann aber das Z1 oder? Das Z ist jetzt doch schon bisschen angestaubt.

G2 und Note 3 sind spitzen Handys. Das N5 natürlich auch, aber das gibts ja nur Offcontract.


----------



## mrfloppy (6. Januar 2014)

hab das htc one und zur zeit mit android 4.4 am laufen von insertcoin (XDA). persönlich gefiel mir aber auch die rom von renovate was aber android 4.3 war. persönlich habe ich keinen quantensprung in performance oder verbesserung der zwei roms bemerkt. gibt es da überhaupt einen großen schub bzw gravierende änderungen zwischen 4.3 und 4.4 das die im hintergrund laufen und ich dien schub einfach nicht merke  oder eher weniger ?


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wenns ein Xperia wird, dann aber das Z1 oder? Das Z ist jetzt doch schon bisschen angestaubt.
> 
> G2 und Note 3 sind spitzen Handys. Das N5 natürlich auch, aber das gibts ja nur Offcontract.


 

Natürlich meinte ich das Z1 - steht da aber auch. 

Ist momentan eigentlich so ziemlich der Favorit, werde es aber nochmal angriffeln, genau wie das G2 - das N5 fällt jetzt raus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> gibt es da überhaupt einen großen schub bzw gravierende änderungen zwischen 4.3 und 4.4 das die im hintergrund laufen und ich dien schub einfach nicht merke  oder eher weniger ?


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7TD3Z03l2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. Januar 2014)

Ahh MKBHD


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Morgen, mal an alle die vielleicht einen recht vollen internen Speicher haben:
Man kann in Tapatalk 4 in den Einstellungen ganz unten Temporäre Dateien löschen. 
Das hat bei mir ein ganzen GB frei gemacht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

oder einfach regelmäßig Clean Master benutzen


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Kenne ich nicht die App


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

Was genau macht eigentlich das Sony Xperia Z1 schneller als z.B. das Nexus 5. So wie ich das sehe ist der Snapdragon 800 von N5 doch sogar etwas höher getaktet (wenn auch nur minimal) als der vom Z1.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Januar 2014)

Es gibt ja auch nix schnelleres als das N5


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch nix schnelleres als das N5


 
Bitte?


----------



## Metalic (7. Januar 2014)

Mal ganz ernsthaft... Ich habe mein N5 gestern bekommen. Das sind ja Welten im Gegensatz zu meinem S2. Ich meine, merkt man es, wenn ein Smartphone noch "schneller" wird. Wofür braucht man das?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

Also das Note 3 ist das "schnellste" Smartphone zZ.  

Also ich würde mal behaupten ab nem QC S4Pro aufwärts merkt man im Alltag keinen Unterschied mehr.

Z1 vs N5 würde bei mir das Z1 wegen dem Design gewinnen.

EDIT: Endlich hab ich mein Geburtsjahr an Posts lawl.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Mal ganz ernsthaft... Ich habe mein N5 gestern bekommen. Das sind ja Welten im Gegensatz zu meinem S2. Ich meine, merkt man es, wenn ein Smartphone noch "schneller" wird. Wofür braucht man das?


 
Laut 3DMark ist mein N5 ca 43 mal schneller als mein altes iPhone 4


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Das 4er ist aber auch echt ne Krücke.
Das hat auch nur 256MB Ram glaub ich O.o
Also als ich von meinem iPod Touch 4 aufs S3 gegangen bin, hab ich gedacht das schneller nicht mehr geht 
Aber ich brauch auch nicht so viel Speed.
Ich benutz eh nur Tapatalk, Whatsapp, YouTube und Instagram aufm Handy.
Ich brauch nur nen guten Akku.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das 4er ist aber auch echt ne Krücke.
> Das hat auch nur 256MB Ram glaub ich O.o
> Also als ich von meinem iPod Touch 4 aufs S3 gegangen bin, hab ich gedacht das schneller nicht mehr geht
> Aber ich brauch auch nicht so viel Speed.
> ...


 
Naja 512mb und dank iOS7 liefs beschissen wie sonst was 
Das hat mich auch Android in die Arme gespielt


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Okay dann war das mit den 256MB mein iPod.
Ich möchte übrigens nochmal auf die App "Switchr" hinweisen, ist echt genial 
Vorallem mit Version 3.0.
Ist viel zu unbekannt finde ich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

ja ich habs sie zwar vorgestellt. aber dank omniswitch brauch ich switchr nicht mehr.


----------



## Metalic (7. Januar 2014)

Und was kann die?


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Man kann durch wischen über den Bildschirm das Multitasking deutlich schneller machen. 
Geht einfach viel schneller und funktioniert mMn auch besser.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

Scheint echt nicht schlecht zu sein aber ich denke daran muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen. Welchen Modus nutzt du?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

BTW hier ein link zu Omnisswitch.

Würde mich interessieren ob das auch auf Standardroms läuft.

EDIT: Ich fand den Modus gut wo man nur an den Rand swipen musste.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Ich benutze Arc. 
Ist neu bei 3.0
Slide ist mMn komplett fürn Hintern. 
Und Flow finde ich auch gut.
Man muss sich recht lange dran gewöhnen, ich hab nen Monat gebraucht bis ich mir komplett die neue Technik angewöhnt hatte.

Omniswitch lässt sich bei mir nicht installieren.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

Nur schade, dass man die pro-Version kaufen muss um die Ecke einstellen zu können :/
Ich bediene mein Handy mit der rechten Hans obwohl ich Linkshänder bin und immer mit dem Daumen über den ganzen screen gehen zu müssen ist echt anstrengend


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Ach, dafür braucht man Pro? 
Gut dass ich Pro hab 
Ich benutze mein Handy mit der linken Hand, von daher ists genial. 
Hab die Pro version nur gekauft weil ich den Typ supporten wollte.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

Ja ich hab keine Kreditkarte und musste mein letztes Guthaben für das Plague Zombie-Update raushauen ^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Hm, dann ists ungünstig 
Ich hab zum Glück noch 45€ Guthaben Dank Weihnachten


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

die sollten endlich Paypal unterstützen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> die sollten endlich Paypal unterstützen.


 
Find ich auch, wäre deutlich komfortabler. Wieso machen die das eigentlich nicht, dass ist ja mittlerweile Standard. 
Das bekommt ja schon jedes Mini Versandhaus hin, wieso dann nicht auch Google?


----------



## Metalic (7. Januar 2014)

Weil Google nicht blöd ist. Die bieten Paypal bewusst nicht an.  Paypal mag zwar ganz nützlich für den "0815" Käufer sein, aber als Verkäufer für digitale Ware, in diesem Fall Apps, würde ich Paypal meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Kreditkarten gibt es mittlerweile doch zu fast jedem Girokonto dazu. Für meine Visa zahle ich überhaupt nichts.

BTT: Irgendwie komm ich mit diesem Hangouts noch nicht klar. Kann ich das deaktivieren? Braucht man das?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Januar 2014)

Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht  
Trotzdem finde ich es ******* ich hab zum Beispiel keine. 
Bei meinem Girokonto habe ich ne Maestro Karte keine Visa.

Hangouts braucht man nicht wirklich, auf jedenfall hab ichs nich nie benutzt geschweige denn gebraucht. Ich glaub damit kann man auch nur sms verschicken.... 
Ich glaub löschen kannst dabei nur mit root


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Weil Google nicht blöd ist. Die bieten Paypal bewusst nicht an.  Paypal mag zwar ganz nützlich für den "0815" Käufer sein, aber als Verkäufer für digitale Ware, in diesem Fall Apps, würde ich Paypal meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
> 
> Kreditkarten gibt es mittlerweile doch zu fast jedem Girokonto dazu. Für meine Visa zahle ich überhaupt nichts.
> 
> BTT: Irgendwie komm ich mit diesem Hangouts noch nicht klar. Kann ich das deaktivieren? Braucht man das?


 
Erläutere warum man es meiden sollte? (Steam hatschi)

Und Hangouts ist ein um Welten besseres Whatsapp, und man kann damit auch SMS verschicken. Eig ein recht simples Programm?


----------



## DrDave (7. Januar 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Weil Google nicht blöd ist. Die bieten Paypal bewusst nicht an.  Paypal mag zwar ganz nützlich für den "0815" Käufer sein, aber als Verkäufer für digitale Ware, in diesem Fall Apps, würde ich Paypal meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
> 
> Kreditkarten gibt es mittlerweile doch zu fast jedem Girokonto dazu. Für meine Visa zahle ich überhaupt nichts.
> 
> BTT: Irgendwie komm ich mit diesem Hangouts noch nicht klar. Kann ich das deaktivieren? Braucht man das?


 
Brauchen nicht, ein weiterer Instantmessager über Emailkonten.

Ein Frage hab ich an euch bzgl. des Xposed Frameworks.
Kann man das auch vollständig bei CustomRoms benutzen solange sie auf AOSP basieren?
Da ich mich an Pie so gewöhnt habe, aber es wohl für Kitkat noch keine Rom von Haus aus bietet wollte ich die CustomRom meiner Wahl nehmen und Pie per Xposed nachrüsten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte PA bietet mittlerweile KK mit PIE?


----------



## Metalic (7. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Erläutere warum man es meiden sollte? (Steam hatschi)


 
Meinst warum man Painpal meiden sollte? Ist bei mir (und vielen anderen die ihre Erfahrungen gemacht haben) einfach eine persönliche Sache. Google einfach mal nach Paypal+Problem. Da kannst du monatelang etwas zu lesen.

Ersetzt Hangouts denn Whatsapp?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ersetzt Hangouts denn Whatsapp?


 
Nein. Aber ähnlich. Und besser. 

Und ich feier Paypal. Solange Google das nicht einführt kaufe ich mir keine Apps.


----------



## DrDave (7. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich dachte PA bietet mittlerweile KK mit PIE?


 
Nope, ist im Changelog noch nicht vorhanden, somit gehe ich davon aus, dass es noch nicht drin ist.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre ja schon zufrieden, wenn Google Paysafekarten unterstützen würde. Dann könnte ich endlich das ganze angehäufte Restguthaben von Steamkäufen in Apps verbraten


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

Igitt Paypal.

So einen Kackladen werde ich bestimmt nicht unterstützen. 


Ja, PSC im Playstore wäre top. 
Aber auch gegen Bankeinzug hätte ich nix. Von mir aus auch über google Wallet. 
Denn nur deswegen eine KK zulegen werde ich nicht. Aber zum Glück kann ich ja auch mit Handy Guthaben bezahlen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

Woher kommt der PayPal hate??


----------



## Metalic (7. Januar 2014)

Paypal ist im Prinzip nach deutschem Recht nicht so ganz legal unterwegs. Luxemburgische Geldwäsche...
Es kann lange gut gehen bis man mit dem Verein so richtig böse auf die Schnauze fällt. Sowohl als Verkäufer, als auch als Käufer. Die Jungs mischen sich in Dinge ein, bei denen sie tunlichst die Finger davon lassen sollten. Die schmeißen mit dme Geld ihrer Kunden hin und her, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen was sie damit anrichten. Ich schick dir gerne ein paar Links damit du etwas Lesestoff hast. Dort sind auch Anwälte in Gange, die seit Jahren versuchen Painpal zu "stoppen".
So Rest lieber per PN, will hier keinen auf den Deckel bekommen wegen OT. Daher etwas zum Thema passendes  :


Kann ich beim N5, ohne Rootrechte, dieses ganze Googlezeugs wie Play Books, Play Games, Play Kiosk etc. komplett vom Telefon löschen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

Weiß auch nicht. Mir ham sie nix böses getan, ich kann sie nur aufgrund ihres sonstigen Verhaltens einfach nicht leiden.

Wenn ich nur Paypal+Ärger oder Paypal+Problem google reicht das schon um mich von einem Account bei denen abzuhalten. 
(Ich weiß, wenn man so was googelt, findet man bei fast allen Firmen Leute die damit jede Menge stress hatten, aber bei Paypal ist es mMn wirklich extrem viel.)

Und dann kann ich sie nicht leiden wegen so Sachen wie z.B. damals bei Wikileaks.
Wenn ich Geld an eine Website spende, dann hat das Geld verdammt noch mal auch da anzukommen. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass Paypal sich da zum Richter über gut und böse ernennt und einfach so mal deren Konto einfriert.
Das ist mMn eine rießen Sauerei. 
Ein Geldinstitut, welches so etwas ohne richterlichen Beschluss und gesetzlicher Grundlage tut möchte ich nicht unterstützen. Und mein Geld werde ich so einem Unternehmen danach erst recht nicht mehr anvertrauen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Nein. 
Kannst du nicht weil das Systemapps sind.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

Das mit wikileaks führe ich mal auf den Druck der USA zurück. Da hätte auch die Deutsche Bank schön Platz gemacht.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Januar 2014)

Warum kauft ihr euch nicht einfach die ollen Gutscheinkarten bei Saturn oder Konsorten, einfacher geht's ja wohl nicht...


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Warum kauft ihr euch nicht einfach die ollen Gutscheinkarten bei Saturn oder Konsorten, einfacher geht's ja wohl nicht...



Ich kauf sie bei Penny.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

Das hab ich mal für iTunes gemacht.

79ct für Whatsapp verbraucht. Restguthaben von 14,21€ gammelt seither auf meinem Konto rum. Toll, was?
Irgendwo auszahlen lassen kann man sich das ja nicht und da ich keine Apple Geräte mehr benutze bringt es auch nix dafür irgendwelche Apps zu kaufen. Hab sie dann ja immer noch nicht auf Android.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Du kannst damit auch Musik kaufen. 
Was meinst du wie mein Restguthaben verbraucht wird seitdem ich Android habe?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

Gutscheinkarten sind der epitom des Kapitalismus. Immer Gewinn durch Restguthaben und Mehrverkauf an Kleinscheiss um jenes Restguthaben zu killen.

Sprich ich hab immer Geld vergütet welches ich nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit WhatsApp unter Android? Ich hab gehört nach einem Jahr wird man da zur Kasse gebeten...


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß, ich kann damit noch Musik und Filme kaufen. Aber auf 0,00 Euro zu kommen ist praktisch nicht möglich.
Und das nervt mich einfach. Dann hat man auf 5 Accounts bei 5 Firmen jeweils ein paar Cent rumgammeln, die zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen sind. 

Ich find es auch zum Kotzen, dass man PSC nicht mehr kombinieren kann. Angeblich wegen Geldwäsche. Aber da kann man sich das Restguthaben immerhin auszahlen lassen.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal es gibt weniger Leute, die sich den Betrag auszahlen lassen, als Leute die Karten kombinieren und so bleibt ein Batsen "eingefrorenes" Geld auf den Konten von PSC


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

Sollen sie nur machen, aber nicht mit mir.
Beim auszahlen kann man dann die Karten wieder kombinieren. Hab ich so ~5 Karten gesammelt, kann dich die in einer Überweisung zusammengefasst überweisen lassen.

Afaik wurde denen das auch von der EU aufgezwungen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

also im Endeffekt wäre Bankeinzug das beste.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

Oh ja


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Ich hab kein Problem damit dass ich ein bisschen (mehr ) Geld bei iTunes habe. 
Ich kaufe ja ab und zu was da. 
Und wenn ich nurnoch 50 Cent da hab ist mir das egal.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn euch die paar Cent stören, dann gebt ihr sicher keinen Euro Trinkgeld im Restaurant oder so. Ihr habt Probleme


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Baaah. 
Habt ihr schon das neue Icon von Tapatalk gesehen? 
Hässlicher geht nicht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2014)

Trinkgeld in vielen Asiatischen Kulturen wird als beleidigend betrachtet.

Und in GER ist Trinkgeld im Preis inbegriffen.


----------



## DrSin (7. Januar 2014)

Geschmackssache, finde das neue Icon von tapatalk genau richtig, dass alte hat mich von Anfang an angekotzt...


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2014)

Das erinnert mich so an ChatOn. 
Naja ich finds blöd 
Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## Diavel (8. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Und in GER ist Trinkgeld im Preis inbegriffen.


 
Äh das sagt Dir wer?


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2014)

Hat schon mal einer das Android x86 OS für, Laptop oder PC installiert. Ich werd mir mal ne 30gb Systempartition mit dem 4.4.1er drauf, erstellen und für einen schnellen Systemwechsel, ein Image auf der HDD Daten Partition meines Laptops, ablegen.

Ich frag mich nur wie es mit dem Gerätesupport aussieht und  ob bzw. welche x86 Basishardware Erweiterungen mit ins Kernel kompiliert wurden.


----------



## godfather22 (8. Januar 2014)

Richtig krass... Der Entwickler von Switchr ist gerade mal 17 Jahre alt o.O
Hab mir gerade mal die pro Version gekauft um ihn zu unterstützen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Januar 2014)

Der Developer von dem Grouper Kernel den ich nutze ist gerade mal 15 Jahre jung. Und trotzdem ist Oxydo beste! danke Sgt.meow .

schön zu sehen das Android jeden anspricht.


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2014)

Na klar, der Einstieg ist auch, im Gegensatz zur Fenster Plattform, absolut kostenlos. Zudem ist das Einrichten einer Entwicklungsumgebung, geradezu lächerlich simpel. Brauchste doch gerade mal das Developer Plugin für Firefox und da nur den "app manager"(+ mini Android Bridge Interface) im Browser starten, um deine ersten Schritte, in App Entwicklung für Android, zu unternehmen. Das Ergebnis kann sogleich am angeschlossenen Smartphone(oder Simulator) installiert und gecheckt werden. Zuguterletzt kannst deine Schöpfung damit noch ins Web stellen. Und der Webhost kost a nix. 

Also die Entwicklung, in Sachen Android Apps, überschlägt sich im M. geradezu. Jeder aber echt jeder, strömt in den Markt. weil er damit die schnelle Asche wittert.


----------



## godfather22 (9. Januar 2014)

Lohnt sich eigentlich der Kauf von Tapatalk Pro? Das kostenlose Tapatalk stürzt bei mir des öfteren ab. Gibts das Problem auch bei der kostenpflichtigen Version?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich sollten die auf der gleichen Codebasis laufen. Wenn die Abstürze nicht gerade von der Werbung kommen (Werbeblocker aktiv?) sehe ich daher keinen Grund warum es mit der Pro besser laufen sollte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Januar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich der Kauf von Tapatalk Pro? Das kostenlose Tapatalk stürzt bei mir des öfteren ab. Gibts das Problem auch bei der kostenpflichtigen Version?


 
Also mir ist Tapatalk noch kein einziges Mal abgestürzt. 
Hab seit Anfang an die Pro version. 
Mit Werbung könnte ich Tapatalk nicht ertragen 
Außerdem verdienen die Entwickler das Geld. 
Auch wenn ich nur 80ct gezahlt hab


----------



## blauebanane (9. Januar 2014)

Moin, ich würde mit meinem 10 Euro Tarif gerne von simyo zu congstar wechseln, wegen des besseren Netzes. 
Bei congstar ist die Rufnummermitnahme wegen so einer Aktion statt 25 Euro kostenlos, aber bei simyo soll ich trotzdem 25 Euro zahlen, um die Nummer zur Portierung freizugeben? Kann ich auch einfach so kündigen oder kann die Nummer dann nicht portiert werfen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Januar 2014)

Was ist jetzt genau deine Frage?
Ob du die 25€ zahlen musst? Ja wenn du die Nummer mit nimmst.
Wie du Kündigen musst damit du die Nummer mit nehmen kannst? Normal ein kleiner Zusatz das du die Nummer mit nimmst ist natürlich gut aber soweit ich mich erinner nicht pflicht.
Ob du die 25€ an simyo dir irgendwie sparen kannst? Nein, außer die Nummer nicht mit nehmen.

Ach und beachte die Angaben was du bei Nummernmitnahme machen musst ein. 
Da gibts irgendwelche vorgaben zwecks frühester und spätester Kündigungszeit usw.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Januar 2014)

Man muss immer bei dem Anbieter, bei dem man kündigt bezahlen.
Dass der, zu dem man will noch was dafür will, wäre mir neu. Er will ja, dass du zu ihm kommst.

Die 0 Euro bei Congstar beziehen sich bestimmt darauf, dass du 25 Euro startguthaben geschenkt bekommst, wenn du die Nummer mitnimmst. Dann ist es insgesammt wieder gratis.
Denn dass das bei Congstar nochmal was kosten würde, wäre mir neu.


----------



## blauebanane (10. Januar 2014)

Oh ihr habt recht. Die 25 Euro von congstar beziehen sich darauf dass man die Möglichkeit behält monatlich zu kündigen. Egalisiert sich aber da man 25 Euro Guthaben bekommt wenn man die alte Nummer mitnimmt. 

Bei simyo muss ich jetzt die portierungserklärung für 25 Euro bestätigen, dann den Vertrag zum nächsten Termin kündigen. Außerdem melde ich mich jetzt schon bei congstar an und der Wechsel erfolgt dann automatisch zum Ende der Laufzeit. Hat dagegen jemand Einwände? 

Und danke


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Januar 2014)

Ich zitier mich mal selber:




EnergyCross schrieb:


> btw. mit viel glück (wenns mein chef hinbekommt) hab ich quasi ein kostenloses nexus 5




Es ist daaa!

Wahnsinn das teil, ma Schaun was ich nu mit meinem S3 mach


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2014)

Mir schenken? 

Ich bräuchte noch ein neues Handy, aber am liebsten etwas größer als mein Evo 3D (4,3").
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?
Must have: Micro-SD Slot


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Januar 2014)

hmmm... weiß jemand wie ich https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_Bumper_Case_Black?id=nexus_5_bumper_case_black herbekomme? hab keine KK und wird mir wohl auch nicht ins haus kommen...

geht das mit so einer Google Play Prepaid karte??

edit: hab eben bei google gelesen, dass das nicht geht 


nochmal edit:

hat jemand erfahrung mit http://dbrand.com/ gemacht?

ich hab da ein wenig sorgen wegen der abgerundeten kanten auf der rücktseite des N5


----------



## Atomtoaster (10. Januar 2014)

Was taugen die induktiven Ladematten und was ist da empfehlenswert bis ca 30€?

Die Docks für das Z1 sind leider nicht so gut lieferbar im Moment.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Januar 2014)

Die Ladematten laden mit wesentlich weniger Strom als dein normales Netzteil... Habe bei Saturn mal eine ausprobiert, es kommen ca. 450-650 mA durch, was bei meinem Nexus 5 (Ladegerät: 1,2 Ampere) nicht wirklich viel ist...


----------



## Klartext (10. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> nochmal edit:
> 
> hat jemand erfahrung mit http://dbrand.com/ gemacht?
> 
> ich hab da ein wenig sorgen wegen der abgerundeten kanten auf der rücktseite des N5


 
Besten Folien auf dem Markt und halten bombenfest, auch auf der Rundung. Wird mit einem Föhn warm gemacht und dann klebt es an den Rändern mehr als genug.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Besten Folien auf dem Markt und halten bombenfest, auch auf der Rundung. Wird mit einem Föhn warm gemacht und dann klebt es an den Rändern mehr als genug.


 

hört sich auf jedenfall gut an, hab auch das How To auf der seite gesehen mit dem Föhn.

evtl hol ich mir Titanium black oder carbon 



und wieder ein edit:

im anhang hab ich ein Bild von der vorschau von dbrand. der weiße streifen, entsteht der weil die folie nicht komplett um die rundung geht?

ich mein zwar mein N5 ist schwarz trotzdem würde mich das wohl stören...


----------



## Klartext (11. Januar 2014)

Die Folie geht leider nicht komplett bis an den Rand..Egal ob N5 oder 7. Sieht aber nicht so schlimm aus. Hier mein N7, dass Bild vom 5er finde ich gerade nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Januar 2014)

Ist das denn eine potentielle Gefahr, dass sich dort die folie eher löst oder tut sich da gar nix?

Will mir keine folie kaufen, die dann keinen wert hat und mich mehr frustriert als freut


----------



## Klartext (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn man es richtig anbringt löst sich dort absolut nichts. Hab schon die 2te Folie drauf und musste etwas kämpfen um die Folie abzubekommen.. Aber sie ging auf jedem Gerät völlig Rückstandslos runter.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Januar 2014)

Danke, werd sie mal testen


----------



## Klartext (11. Januar 2014)

Und für das Geld ist es meist in so 4-6 Tagen aus Kanada da.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Januar 2014)

super. noch eine kleine frage, sind dort auch schon Displayfolien dabei?

habe nirgens was dazu gelesen


----------



## Klartext (11. Januar 2014)

Nein. Es gibt zwar eine Folie für vorbe, aber das ist Geschmackssache und das Displays bleibt dabei frei


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Januar 2014)

Ach, Displayfolien sind doch eh blöd. 
Das schöne Gefühl beim Antippen des Screens geht weg und es sieht beschissen aus.


----------



## Metalic (11. Januar 2014)

Habe auf meinem Nexus 5 nun so eine 0815 Folie aus der Bucht. Zusammen mit einer 0815 Ledertasche. Für den Preis kann ich nicht meckern. Wüsste auch nicht, was ich an der Folie bemängeln sollte. 1A für das Geld


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ach, Displayfolien sind doch eh blöd.
> Das schöne Gefühl beim Antippen des Screens geht weg und es sieht beschissen aus.


 

also ich habe bisher bei allen meinen smartphones eine displayfolie benutzt und daher sehen meine display's entsprechend wie neu aus.
wenn man es richtig anstellt sieht man das ding nachher gar nicht, hängt natürlich auch vom hersteller und der folie selber ab.

nur bei meinem S3 war ich nicht so sehr zufrieden, weil das display am Rand leicht gebogen ist und sich dort die folie mit der zeit gelöst hat.


Vom tippgefühl her merke ich keinen unterschied


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2014)

Die Frage ist doch ob sie ohne Folie nicht auch so ausgesehen hätten. Mein Display hat z.B. nur einen 1cm Kratzer bekommen indem es quer über die Straße geschlittert ist, alle anderen Misshandlungen vorher und Nachher haben (auf dem Display!) keine Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Januar 2014)

Gegen Displayfolien auf Smartphones. 

Die machen doch nur die Haptik kaputt. Und bis auf ein paar oberflächliche Kratzer hat mein Find5 gar nichts. Und da war nie ne Folie drauf, ob vorne oder hinten.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte auch noch nie ne Folie auf meinem S3 und das Display hat nichtmal nen Mikrokratzer.
Und es ist mir eben noch vom Stuhl gefallen. 
Hab auch keine Hülle, die macht das gesamte Gefühl kaputt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Gegen Displayfolien auf Smartphones.
> 
> Die machen doch nur die Haptik kaputt. Und bis auf ein paar oberflächliche Kratzer hat mein Find5 gar nichts. Und da war nie ne Folie drauf, ob vorne oder hinten.


 Sign.

Solange man das Gerät nicht mit Schlüsseln usw. in eine Tasche (Hosentasche) stopft mMn unnötig. Wobei auch Schlüssel eigentlich nicht hart genug sein sollten.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Januar 2014)

Joo klar, die displays halten inzwischen eine Menge aus. Mir isses trotzdem lieber, da ich mein Handy längere Zeit nutze.

Beim s3 waren es jetzt etwas über 2 Jahre, der Vorgänger 3 Jahre. 
Das s3 läuft noch tadellos und werds weiterhin als firmenhandy nutzen, aber das nexus 5 hat mich einfach so angemacht 




john201050 schrieb:


> Sign.
> 
> Solange man das Geräte nicht mit Schlüsseln usw. in eine Tasche (Hosentasche) stopft mMn unnötig.




Mein Handy hat schon immer nur eine eigene (hosen) Tasche für sich, aber da ich Elektriker auf der Baustelle bin hab ich gerne ein wenig mehr Schutz.


----------



## Klartext (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hasse Displayfolien ebenfalls. Fühlt sich alles merkwürdig an und nichts kommt an das Glas ran.. 

Das Handy ist ein Nutzgegenstand und ein Kratzer hier oder da, den man sowieso nur sieht, wenn man genau hinschaut stört mich nicht. Solange man es nicht rumwirft und normal damit umgeht, zerkratzt das Glas auch nicht besonders..


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte vorher nen iPod Touch 3 Jahre lang und der hat nur einen Mikrokratzer NEBEN dem Display 
Und der ist mir in den 3 Jahren bestimmt 4 Mal die komplette Treppe runtergefallen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2014)

Es kommt aber stark auf die Folie an.
Ich hatte auf meinem iPod eine. Die hat man nicht bemerkt. Die Farben wurde nicht beeinträchtigt und die Ränder waren eh unter der Schutzhülle. 
(Hülle war gegen stürze, nicht gegen Kratzer)

Eigentlich war die Folie unnötig drauf. Aber sie war halt bei der Hülle dabei.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Januar 2014)

Gegen meinen Spiderman hätte eine Folie auch nicht geholfen


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2014)

Was sind eigentlich eure absoluten Must-Have Apps?

Hab mir jetzt doch mal ne Google-Play Karte geleistet (auch wenn ich solche Guthabensachen immer noch kacke finde) und will jetzt erst mal Geld ausgeben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Januar 2014)

Poweramp, Tapatalk Pro.
Mehr hab ich eigentlich garnicht 
Vielleicht noch Solid Explorer.
Achja, Switchr Pro.

EDIT: SwiftKey fehlt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2014)

Poweramp & solid explorer hab ich schon seit längerem. Was bringt Tapatalk Pro ggü dem normalen?
Ach ja, die Pro Version von Yatse hab ich mir mal geleistet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ich hatte nie die Free Version. 
Aber ich würde es allein schon kaufen um die Entwickler zu unterstützen. 
Wasn Yatse?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Januar 2014)

xbmc remote


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2014)

Jop.
Und mit der Pro Version kann man zusätzlich alles was man auf dem Handy so hat mit Airplay an XBMC am TV streamen. Richtig geil.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Januar 2014)

Achso, danke. 
Hab heute meinen Homescreen noch nicht gesehen, dank Switchr update 3.1.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Januar 2014)

kann ich mir eig nen donate key von yatse auf einer Website von den kaufen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2014)

Kein Plan, warum machst du's nicht im Play Store?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich eure absoluten Must-Have Apps?
> 
> Hab mir jetzt doch mal ne Google-Play Karte geleistet (auch wenn ich solche Guthabensachen immer noch kacke finde) und will jetzt erst mal Geld ausgeben.


 
1. Swiftkey
2. Nova Launcher Prime
3. Solid Explorer
4. Unified Remote 
5. Titanium Backup

Das sind zumindenst meine Bezahl-Apps die ich brauche


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Januar 2014)

Titanium Black ist bestellt bei dbrand 

mal schauen wenns da ist und wie es dann auf dem Nexus aussieht.


----------



## jensi251 (12. Januar 2014)

Tag, aus unerklärlichen Gründen geht die Uhr bei meinem nexus 4  um 6 Stunden falsch. Angeblich ist das wohl in einer falschen Zeitzone, denn wenn ich auf die Uhr klicke steht unten Heimat und die richtige Uhrzeit. Bin aber nach wie vor in Deutschland und daher sollte die zeit auch die richtige sein. Ich hab leider keine ahnung wie man die ihr da stellen kann, da ja quasi alles automatisch geschieht.
Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr froh.

E: außerdem steht da jetzt immer vormittags/nachmittags bei Nachrichten etc.  Neu gestartet hab ich schon, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Januar 2014)

einfach mal manuell nochmal die uhrzeit/zeitzone einstellen?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2014)

Seit Gestern kann ich keine SMS mehr verschicken, weder auf dem Milestone 2 noch auf dem testweise wieder ausgegrabenen Tattoo. Auch nicht wenn ich die Nachrichtenzentrale von Hand korrigiere. Da bleibt wohl nurnoch die SIM-Karte als Fehlerquelle, oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Januar 2014)

Jap, wird wohl an deinem Anbieter oder an der SIM Karte liegen.
Kannst du denn telefonieren?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2014)

Ich kann telefonieren und SMS empfangen. Wirklich nur das Senden will nicht. Ich werd bei Gelegenheit noch bei meinen Eltern ein Dumbphone raussuchen und es damit testen.


----------



## robbe07 (12. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Seit Gestern kann ich keine SMS mehr verschicken, weder auf dem Milestone 2 noch auf dem testweise wieder ausgegrabenen Tattoo. Auch nicht wenn ich die Nachrichtenzentrale von Hand korrigiere. Da bleibt wohl nurnoch die SIM-Karte als Fehlerquelle, oder?


Welcher Betreiber? Wenn Vodafone, dann:Wenn Sie vor dem eigentlichen Kurzmitteilungstext *n# eingeben, dann  sendet Ihnen die Kurzmitteilungszentrale von Vodafone SMS eine  Kurzmitteilung mit einer Statusangabe. Aus dieser geht hervor, ob der  Empfänger die Kurzmitteilung erhalten hat oder nicht, sowie die  Indentifizierungsnummer der Kurzmitteilung. Konnte die Kurzmitteilung  nicht zugestellt werden, werden Sie über die Ursache informiert (z. B.  Kartenspeicherplätze belegt, Empfänger nicht erreichbar). 
Eventuell hilfts dir ja weiter.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2014)

Betreiber ist blau.de, also Eplus.


----------



## robbe07 (12. Januar 2014)

Ausfälle und Störungen im E Plus Netz 2014 | Ausfall oder Störung beim Kabel TV, DVB-T, Internet und Mobilfunk

Scheinst nicht der Einzige zu sein. Smartphone mal 15 Minuten oder länger Akku/Karte raus und dann nochmal neu starten. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei D2 vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2014)

Sooooo.... Ich habe hier 500 Flocken und ein altes Note 2 liegen. Was liegt hier wohl näher als dieses zu ersetzen? 

Naheliegend wäre es einfach das Note 3 zu kaufen. Aber Sony hat es mir auch etwas angetan...
Ich brauche eine gute Kamera, also wirklich gut. Dazu ein FullHD Display welches mindestens 5,5" hat. 
Der Akku muss auch ordentlich was können. Erweiterbarer Speicher muss nicht sein. Nett wäre Infrarot.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Januar 2014)

Fällt mir nur das Z Ultra ein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Januar 2014)

Nokia Lumia 1020?


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2014)

Das Z Ultra ist mir zu groß. Windoof Phone kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Januar 2014)

so schlecht ist das nicht mal. Oppo N1?


----------



## jbls (12. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sooooo.... Ich habe hier 500 Flocken und ein altes Note 2 liegen. Was liegt hier wohl näher als dieses zu ersetzen?
> 
> Naheliegend wäre es einfach das Note 3 zu kaufen. Aber Sony hat es mir auch etwas angetan...
> Ich brauche eine gute Kamera, also wirklich gut. Dazu ein FullHD Display welches mindestens 5,5" hat.
> Der Akku muss auch ordentlich was können. Erweiterbarer Speicher muss nicht sein. Nett wäre Infrarot.


 
Hallo
Also mir ist zZ. kein Smartphone bekannt, welches noch Infrarot hat/besitzt/unterstützt. Ich besitze selber das Note 3 und ich kann es nur weiter empfehlen, es ist zZ einfach das in der Technik am weiteste, was es gut erschwinglich gibt. So viele smartphones mit guten Akku+5,5" Display gibt es zu wenige die meisten haben was zwischen 4,3 bis <5" Displaygröße. Du hast scohn selber das naheliegenste gesagt ein Note 3, aber das musst DU entscheiden.

Gruß


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2014)

Dein Note 3 hat doch Infrarot  Ja das dachte ich mir schon...

Neulich kostete es noch 470, jetzt wieder 500€ 

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für ein Case? Nix was das display überdeckt.
Nur eine Art dünnen bumper.


----------



## jbls (12. Januar 2014)

Ich wußte das nicht dem Infrarot , wundert mich, dass Infrarot noch so an sich existiert. Ich hab mir bei Mediamarkt eine TPU-hülle besorgt und bin mit der zufrieden. 
Hier ein Bild von der Bezeichnung: Vorsicht ist ein großes Bild.
http://www.directupload.nethttp://s14.directupload.net/images/140112/m4kf6vgv.jpg


----------



## Klartext (12. Januar 2014)

Mittlerweile haben viele Top Modelle wieder Infrarot, werden gerne als Fernbedienung für TV's genutzt..


----------



## jbls (12. Januar 2014)

Stimmt ja . Vollkommen übertrieben alles miteinander zu verbinden in meinen Augen, vllt sogar eine eventuelle Üerwachung? 
Mich würde es nicht wundern!


----------



## Yellowbear (13. Januar 2014)

Hab jetzt leider hier noch nicht mit gelesen, da ich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit Android beschäftigt bin.
Ist dieser Fehler mit der PCGH-App ein bekanntes Problem? Die Buttons unten werden abgeschnitten.
(Bin auf Nexus 5)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Januar 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Hab jetzt leider hier noch nicht mit gelesen, da ich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit Android beschäftigt bin.
> Ist dieser Fehler mit der PCGH-App ein bekanntes Problem? Die Buttons unten werden abgeschnitten.
> (Bin auf Nexus 5)


 
Please consider using Tapatalk.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Please consider using Tapatalk.


 
In diesem Forum zählt die Hauptsprache Deutsch, also halte dich bitte daran.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Januar 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Hab jetzt leider hier noch nicht mit gelesen, da ich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit Android beschäftigt bin.
> Ist dieser Fehler mit der PCGH-App ein bekanntes Problem? Die Buttons unten werden abgeschnitten.
> (Bin auf Nexus 5)


 
Ist bekannt und benutz Tapatalk.


----------



## Yellowbear (13. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ist bekannt und benutz Tapatalk.


 
Mach ich, gefällt mir auch schon jetzt besser als die offizielle App^^.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Januar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> In diesem Forum zählt die Hauptsprache Deutsch, also halte dich bitte daran.


 
Ist das dein Ernst?

Solange ich keinen Roman auf Englisch schreibe ist das durchaus konform. Ist ja nicht mal ne Diskussion.

BTW: Dein Satz ist auch nicht allzu Deutsch  *ichmachdochnurspass*


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Januar 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Mach ich, gefällt mir auch schon jetzt besser als die offizielle App^^.


 
Na dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Januar 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Hab jetzt leider hier noch nicht mit gelesen, da ich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit Android beschäftigt bin.
> Ist dieser Fehler mit der PCGH-App ein bekanntes Problem? Die Buttons unten werden abgeschnitten.
> (Bin auf Nexus 5)



Bei meinem N5 genauso, beim S3 jedoch nicht das Problem.

Die APP ist sowieso ausgestorben... Das letzte update war Ende 2012.


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt total verunsichert.... Habe vorhin die paar Gerüchte zum SGS5 gelesen und weiss nicht so recht ob ich darauf warten soll 
oder jetzt das Note 3 kaufe... Ich meine das SGS5 wäre Technisch ja fast besser! 

Wie sind denn so die Akkulaufzeiten der normalen Galaxys im vergleich zum Note? Weil das ist mir sehr wichtig...


----------



## EnergyCross (14. Januar 2014)

Naja also ich persönlich finde zu dem S3 und dem S4 gibts keinen großen unterschied, kommt eben drauf an was das S5 so draufhaben soll. 

Note 3 ist doch schon viel zu groß


Zu meinem alten S3 kann ich sagen, dass der Akku bei guter Nutzung seinen Tag durchgehalten hat mit abends 20-30% Rest. Manchmal auch nur 10%, wenn Schule ist/war


----------



## XyZaaH (14. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Naja also ich persönlich finde zu dem S3 und dem S4 gibts keinen großen unterschied, kommt eben drauf an was das S5 so draufhaben soll.
> 
> Note 3 ist doch schon viel zu groß
> 
> ...


 
Ist meiner Meinung nach ein extrem großer Unterschied, das S4 läuft viel flüssiger.


----------



## Re4dt (14. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Da mein iPhone 4S definitiv kaputt ist brauche ich was neues. 
Nach 3G, 3GS, 4S will ich diesmal das Lager wechseln. 
Das Handy sollte nur haben- > ein scharfes Display (man ist verwöhnt vom Retina-Display  )und einen guten Akku!
Budget: 200-230€
Ich nutze auf meinem Handy eigentlich nur noch Whatsapp, Facebook, Youtube, Emails, mobile.de und die obligatorische "Wo zum Teufel steckst du?!" Telefonie  

Viel Auswahl scheint es bei dem Budget wohl auch nicht zu geben.... 
Lediglich das MotoG und (gebrauchtes(?)) Nexus 4 scheinen passend. 
Welches würdet ihr eher empfehlen? 
Oder vll was ganz anderes ?


----------



## JPW (15. Januar 2014)

Ich würde das Moto G nehmen, ein Kollege hat es und ich konnte es mal testen und es ist echt super für den Preis. 
Wenn du allerdings noch ein bisschen auf das Nexus 5 sparen kannst, dann lohnt sich das.


----------



## Klartext (15. Januar 2014)

Dann würde ich etwas mehr sparen und auf das N5 gehen. Aber das MotoG ist auch zu empfehlen, wenn es den Ansprüchen genügt..

Und Btw, wie kann man sich durch Retina verwöhnen lassen? So hoch ist die Auflösung nicht und das N5 & co sind deutlich schärfer..


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Und Btw, wie kann man sich durch Retina verwöhnen lassen? So hoch ist die Auflösung nicht und das N5 & co sind deutlich schärfer..


 
Weil die 326 ppi halt nun mal ein guter Wert sind - na klar, HTC's gehen bis 440 ppi, aber trotzdem ist das Retina im oberen Teil der "Displayhierarchie" angesiedelt, da ist es schon verständlich, dass man jetzt nicht auf ein 800x600 o.Ä. Display zurück möchte.


----------



## Klartext (15. Januar 2014)

Ja klar. Habe ja auch nie gesagt, dass die Displays schlecht sind nur gibt es besseres und meist hört es sich bei den Leuten so an, dass nichts an die "tollen" Äpfel rankommt   HTC One, N5, GS4 und co sind da noch schärfer und das sieht man auch.. Das MotoG kommt mit 720p Auflösung, also auch mehr als scharf..


----------



## Re4dt (15. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Und Btw, wie kann man sich durch Retina verwöhnen lassen? So hoch ist die Auflösung nicht und das N5 & co sind deutlich schärfer..


Hast es etwas falsch aufgefasst.  Meinte damit eher, will ein Handy mit der gleichen ppi oder höher. Wenn ich Abends mit meinem Note 8.0 kotzt es mich schon leicht an, das es kein so scharfes Display wie das iPhone hat.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Weil die 326 ppi halt nun mal ein guter Wert sind - na klar, HTC's gehen bis 440 ppi, aber trotzdem ist das Retina im oberen Teil der "Displayhierarchie" angesiedelt, da ist es schon verständlich, dass man jetzt nicht auf ein 800x600 o.Ä. Display zurück möchte.


 Genau richtig 


JPW schrieb:


> Ich würde das Moto G nehmen, ein Kollege hat es und ich konnte es mal testen und es ist echt super für den Preis.
> Wenn du allerdings noch ein bisschen auf das Nexus 5 sparen kannst, dann lohnt sich das.


Inwiefern lohnt es sich darauf zu Sparen. Mir ist zwar bewusst, dass das Nexus 5 neu ist aber kann das soviel mehr? 
Zudem soll ja das P/L wirklich genial sein vom Moto G


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

Ich finde das Moto G jetzt auch wirkllich super. Das Ding schlägt ja ein wie ne Bombe - zurecht.

@Energy Cross aus deinem Post werde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich schlau. S3 S4? Mich interessieren Note 3 und S5  
Und nein, das Note 3 ist nicht zu groß.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Januar 2014)

Du hast doch nach den akkulaufzeiten der Galaxy-Reihe zum note gefragt, ich hab dir geantwortet wie lange meine 2 galaxy's aushalten, bzw. Ausgehaltet haben


----------



## Klartext (15. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Inwiefern lohnt es sich darauf zu Sparen. Mir ist zwar bewusst, dass das Nexus 5 neu ist aber kann das soviel mehr?
> Zudem soll ja das P/L wirklich genial sein vom Moto G


 
Größer, Schneller, Heller, Schärfer


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Du hast doch nach den akkulaufzeiten der Galaxy-Reihe zum note gefragt, ich hab dir geantwortet wie lange meine 2 galaxy's aushalten, bzw. Ausgehaltet haben


 
Ach so war das gemeint... Bin Heavy User und am Tag (10-0 Uhr) habe ich das Ding echt permanent in der Hand. 
Der Akku des Note 2 war dafür perfekt da hatte ich am Ende immer noch 15% übrig.


----------



## jbls (15. Januar 2014)

Nach "gewisser" Benutzung wird der Akku besser vom Note 3 und naja wann soll das S5 rauskommen? März/April/Mai? Note 3 zu groß? ich würde eher sagen. Das Xperia Ultra ist zu groß, denn das Note 3 passt noch bequem in die Hosentasche. Man bräcuhte jetzt die Eckdaten vom S5, aber ich glaube kaum das es sooo viel besser wird wie das Note 3. Ich muss sagen 3 GiB RAM vollzubekommen ist schwierig beim Note 3. (RAM-Mangaer zeigt 2,38 GB an).


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2014)

Ich rate zum Note, die haben schon immer bessere Akkulaufzeiten als die S Modelle.
Ausnahme wäre natürlich wenn Samsung ein Monster von Akku ins S5 packt, aber das weiß niemand.


----------



## Re4dt (15. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich finde das Moto G jetzt auch wirkllich super. Das Ding schlägt ja ein wie ne Bombe - zurecht..



Hmm, ah ich werd's mir einfach kaufen... 
Die 170€ werden mich bestimmt nicht umbringen.  wenn ich ******** finde wird aufs Nexus 5 gespart.


----------



## godfather22 (15. Januar 2014)

Hi. Ich hab die heutige Nightly vom CM11 auf meinem N5 und gerade das Problem, dass anscheinend mein Google PlayStore nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich bin schon auf eine ältere CM Nightly zurück und zur aktuellsten aber das bringt mir keine Abhilfe. Was kann ich tun, außer natürlich Stock-Android wieder rauf zu prügeln?
Ich kann das GUI vom PlayStore benutzen, sprich nach links wischen die Einstellungen öffnen und die Suchleiste benutzen hab aber keinen Inhalt und ich bekomme von hangouts, dass es ein update von Google play benötigt


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. Januar 2014)

Du kannst mal nen factory reset machen. Natürlich vorher Daten sichern.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2014)

Funktionieren die anderen Google Apps?
Dann kannst du mal ne Play Store .apk runterladen und installieren.


----------



## Atomtoaster (15. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hmm, ah ich werd's mir einfach kaufen...
> Die 170€ werden mich bestimmt nicht umbringen.  wenn ich ******** finde wird aufs Nexus 5 gespart.


 

Berichte mal wenn es da ist.
Würde mich mal interessieren was ein Umsteiger von Android hält.

Ich habe mich mal versucht mit einem Apelphone 3gs anzufreunden.. aber das ist nichts geworden.



Habe mir beinahe nen QI Pad zum kabellosen aufladen gekauft um mein Z1 zu laden - grade in der letzten Sekunde noch bemerkt das es nicht geht.
Glück gehabt. Dafür hab ich jetzt ein Dock, das funktioniert ebenfalls super und mein Handy lässt sich komplett in der Seitenansicht bedienen wenn es drin steckt.


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

Ja stimmt. Was solls kaufe ich jetzt einfach das Note und gut.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2014)

Das Note ist auch einfach cooler. Ich meine Fakeleder, hallo?


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hmm, ah ich werd's mir einfach kaufen...
> Die 170€ werden mich bestimmt nicht umbringen.  wenn ich ******** finde wird aufs Nexus 5 gespart.


 
Vorsicht das ist die 8gb Version davon bleiben ca.4 gb für dich übrig Sd slot gibts nicht. Leg 30€ drauf und nimm die 16gb Version.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Januar 2014)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Berichte mal wenn es da ist.
> Würde mich mal interessieren was ein Umsteiger von Android hält.
> 
> Ich habe mich mal versucht mit einem Apelphone 3gs anzufreunden.. aber das ist nichts geworden. [...]


 
Ich bin auch Umsteiger. Ist aber schon ein dreiviertel Jahr her.

Zuerst fand ich das mit dem "Desktop" und der "App-List" irgendwie doof und es so wie es bei Apple war besser. Jetzt finde ich es so wie es bei Android ist viel besser. Musste mich nur umgewöhnen. 
Ansonsten ist es für mich beinahe gleich auf.
Nur die Möglichkeiten einfach Tweaks aus dem Cydia Store zu laden fehlt mir irgendwie. (NC Settings find ich z.B. besser als die Android Quicksettings)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2014)

dann benutzt doch xposed framework?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das Note ist auch einfach cooler. Ich meine Fakeleder, hallo?


 
Auch wenn ich hier dezenten Sarkasmus vermute: Ich finde das Fake-Leder auf der Rückseite des Note 10.1 2014 gar nicht schlecht.
Sieht man bei mir zwar nie (Hülle), fühlt sich aber nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> dann benutzt doch xposed framework?


 Hab ich. (Übrigens dank deinem Tiüü vor einigen Wochen)

Cydia fand ich trotzdem besser.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hab ich. (Übrigens dank deinem Tiüü vor einigen Wochen)
> 
> Cydia fand ich trotzdem besser.


 
Cydia ist halt wahrlich einfacher .



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich hier dezenten Sarkasmus vermute: Ich finde das Fake-Leder auf der Rückseite des Note 10.1 2014 gar nicht schlecht.
> Sieht man bei mir zwar nie (Hülle), fühlt sich aber nicht schlecht an.


 
War schon sarkastisch, aber ich finde das Note ist das Referenz Smarty zZ.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Cydia ist halt wahrlich einfacher .


 
Cydia ist und bleibt einfach genial. 
Ich guck mir bei Zeiten mal das xposed Framework an


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Cydia ist halt wahrlich einfacher .


 Ich nutze im Moment das da: Xposed Installer zum Installieren/Verwalten von Tweaks/Modulen/whatever usw.
Cydia war da im Vergleich nicht unbedingt einfacher, aber übersichtlicher, hübscher und hatte auch gleich in der standard Repo gefühlte 100x mehr Sachen drin.


----------



## godfather22 (15. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Funktionieren die anderen Google Apps?
> Dann kannst du mal ne Play Store .apk runterladen und installieren.


 
Jup das hat temporär geholfen. Es treten jetzt aber viele andere Fehler auf und ich denke ich gehe auf Stock Android zurück und komme auf CM11 zurück, wenn es ausgereift ist


----------



## Re4dt (15. Januar 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Vorsicht das ist die 8gb Version davon bleiben ca.4 gb für dich übrig Sd slot gibts nicht. Leg 30 drauf und nimm die 16gb Version.



Ah verdammt stimmt auch wieder....
Dabei habe ich einen so Spot günstigen Vertrag gefunden mit dem MotoG... 
Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom MotoX so? 
Preislich schon ne Ansage.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2014)

Völlig unnötig. wollte zwar immer eins, aber der Preis ist lächerlich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde 400€ jetzt nicht so überteuert, im Gegensatz zum G zwar schon teuer, aber zu verkraften..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2014)

dafür das du nicht wirklich viel mehr für 200€ mehr bekommst.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2014)

Naja, größeres Display, flotterer Prozessor(?), wahrscheinlich schnellere Updates, dünner, bessere Verarbeitung.
Aber dafür sind 200€ in der Tat ziemlich viel.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Januar 2014)

das Moto G sagt mir persönlich von der optik überhaupt nicht zu. da haben die Nexus-Modelle meinen geschmack echt gut getroffen


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2014)

Wer es noch nicht kennt, ein echt geniales Gimmick: Parallaxe 3D Live-Hintergrund.
Man muss zwar innerhalb der App die eine oder andere Werbung wegklicken, aber sobald es einmal eingerichtet ist, ein echter Hingucker.


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Januar 2014)

N5 > Moto


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> N5 > Moto


 
nicht unbedingt. in Sachen Nutzer Freundlichkeit gewinnt ganz klar das Moto.


----------



## JPW (15. Januar 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Vorsicht das ist die 8gb Version davon bleiben ca.4 gb für dich übrig Sd slot gibts nicht. Leg 30€ drauf und nimm die 16gb Version.


 
Das Moto G hat doch einen SD Karte Slot? 
Oder bin ich jetzt total im falschen Film?

Edit: Hats anscheinend tatsächlich nicht... 
Mir wurde da was anderes erzählt.


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt. in Sachen Nutzer Freundlichkeit gewinnt ganz klar das Moto.


 das ist nur eine von vielen Kategorien. In allen anderen liegt das N5 vorne.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Januar 2014)

Es ist vielleicht nur eine Kategorie, aber für Otto-Normalos bestimmt die wichtigste...


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2014)

Auf beiden läuft doch Stock Android?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Januar 2014)

Hat Motorola eigentlich auch eine eigene Oberfläche wie touchwiz oder HTC sense?


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Januar 2014)

Es ist Stock-Android mit kleinen Anpassungen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Januar 2014)

Das neue LG G3 wird geil.
2k display, oder höher 
16mp cam mit 4k video. 
Bei 720p video ist Zeitraffer im 120 fps, was dann in 30 fps abgespielt wird. 
Snapdragon 805 mir 3 GB RAM 
32 GB Speicher und microSD


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Januar 2014)

Da war der Wunsch der Vater der Gedanken.


----------



## Yellowbear (16. Januar 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom Galaxy S4 Mini? Ist das seinen Preis wert?


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Januar 2014)

Nein. Kauf dir das Moto G.


----------



## godfather22 (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich von CM11 auf Stock-Android zurück möchte muss ich dann einfach nur ein Factory-Reset machen und dann die Rom von hier über CWM aufspielen oder wie?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Es ist Stock-Android mit kleinen Anpassungen.


 
Wobei dies nur 3 Apps sein sollen. der rest soll alles stock android sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das neue LG G3 wird geil.
> 2k display, oder höher
> 16mp cam mit 4k video.
> Bei 720p video ist Zeitraffer im 120 fps, was dann in 30 fps abgespielt wird.
> ...


 
Wenns nicht von LG wäre....


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Januar 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wenns nicht von LG wäre....


 
Was ist ab LG so schlimm? Das N5 ist auch von LG und ist bombe


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2014)

Die Hardware ist wie bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch nicht das Problem.


----------



## godfather22 (16. Januar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Wenn ich von CM11 auf Stock-Android zurück möchte muss ich dann einfach nur ein Factory-Reset machen und dann die Rom von hier über CWM aufspielen oder wie?


 
Ist wohl ein bisschen untergegangen


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2014)

Nimm das Tool das macht alles von alleine.
Nexus Root Toolkit v1.8.0 | WugFresh


----------



## Scroll (16. Januar 2014)

Hat von euch jemand zufällig ein galaxy S4 mit cm11 laufen? Habe das Problem das ich unter cm11 san andreas nicht spielen kann da mein Gerät angeblich inkompatibel ist zum Spiel. Mit Stock Rom oder der google Edition Rom läuft das Spiel optimal nur gefällt mir cm einfach besser als Stock android oder touchwiz mittlerweile


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Januar 2014)

bleibt dir wohl nur auf stock zurück zu flashen oder aber warten.


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Januar 2014)

Vlt hast du ART an, und San Andreas kann das nicht.


----------



## Scroll (16. Januar 2014)

Art ist deaktiviert, dalvik ist ausgewählt bei mir wenn ich nachsehe

Mmh ja dann wohl abwarten bis es geht oder hat jemand noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Januar 2014)

Dann verweise ich auf Black's Beitrag


----------



## Scroll (16. Januar 2014)

Würde ja sofort auf Stock zurück aber mir gefällt cm dafür einfach zu gut  gut die google Edition Rom evtl aber da ist cm doch besser da mehr einstell möglichkeiten


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2014)

Schon mal ne SlimRom getestet die gefällt mir immer sehr gut.


----------



## Klartext (16. Januar 2014)

Slim war schon immer gut und sehr stabil. Unter KitKat sind noch nicht alle Features implementiert, aber es werden immer mehr


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Januar 2014)

Soo, mein N5 ist nun auch getötet, hat mich fast alle nerven gekostet da ich Probleme mit dem Treiber hatte... Er wollte mit dem tool keine Verbindung herstellen.

Morgen mal ne hübsche Rom suchen


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2014)

Was normal immer geht ist bei dem nexus root toolkit softbrick zu wählen.  Spätestens dann hat er mein gnex immer gefunden.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Januar 2014)

Bisschen rumprobieren in den Systemsteuerungen bezüglich USB Treiber etc und es hat nach ner halben Stunde geklappt  

Bzw, bin jetzt doch an einer Rom laden  versuche mal die purity, liest sich ganz interessant auf xda


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Habe mittlerweile Abstand vom Note 3 genommen.
Für ein derart unausgereift es Handy so viel Geld zu verlangen... Kann ich ja gleich bei meinem Note 2 bleiben.

Würdrt ihr eher ein Nexus 5 oder ein LG G2 kaufen?


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile Abstand vom Note 3 genommen.
> Für ein derart unausgereift es Handy so viel Geld zu verlangen... Kann ich ja gleich bei meinem Note 2 bleiben.
> 
> Würdrt ihr eher ein Nexus 5 oder ein LG G2 kaufen?


 
Ich würde nochmal ein nexus nehmen 

Zum Thema unausgereift... Hab ich heute beim durchstöbern gefunden 

 http://www.android-hilfe.de/showthread.php?t=501986 

Für mich definitiv ein Grund kein note 3 zu holen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Ich würde nochmal ein nexus nehmen
> 
> Zum Thema unausgereift... Hab ich heute beim durchstöbern gefunden
> 
> ...


 

Weil eine handvoll Leute (oder nichtmal?) so ein Problem haben? 

Wenn es ein Thread in XDA wäre mit 100 Seiten, dann würde ich ja auch sagen finger weg, aber so


----------



## Murdoch (17. Januar 2014)

Note 3 würde ich schon alleine wegen der neuen samsung Gängeleien nicht nehmen. Zudem hat Samsung seit dem s4 das wahre Gesicht gezeigt, ich sagen nur Display und die Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Das Display hat keine Full RGB Matrix mehr, es gibt Akku Probleme, die Kamera scheint echt schlecht zu sein.

Ach wisst ihr was ich kaufe jetzt einfach garnix....

Note 3: Oben genannte Gründe

Nexus 5: Zu kleiner Akku, kein Infrarot, schlechtere Kamera, On Screen Keys

LG G2: Furchtbare Tastenanordnung, seltsames UI, On Screen Keys

Xperia Z1: Schlimme Haptik und ich mag Sony irgendwie nicht


----------



## Klartext (17. Januar 2014)

N5 hat einen Relativ kleinen Akku, aber man kommt damit auf locker 5h Screen on Time und auch locker über den Tag, oder 2 bei normaler Nutzung. Und ob ich Abends mit 40% oder 15% ins Bett gehe ist doch egal, geladen wird es sowieso über Nacht.


----------



## Murdoch (17. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> N5 hat einen Relativ kleinen Akku, aber man kommt damit auf locker 5h Screen on Time und auch locker über den Tag, oder 2 bei normaler Nutzung. Und ob ich Abends mit 40% oder 15% ins Bett gehe ist doch egal, geladen wird es sowieso über Nacht.


 
Nä. 
Wenn jemand viel unterwegs ist, der läuft irgendwann auf dem Zahnfleisch. 

Ich hab das bei meinem s3 auch schon mal geschafft und mit dem komme ich normal über 2 tage wenn ich es nicht exzessiv nutze


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Mein Note 2 bekomme ich über den Tag selbst im Energiesparmodus locker leer. Also da muss Akkutechnisch schon was kommen 
Und bevor ich jetzt irgendwas hole mit dem ich nur halbwegs zufrieden bin warte ich auf LG G3 und SGS5. So lange dauert das ja nimmer.


----------



## Murdoch (17. Januar 2014)

Beim samsung aber echt nach Release ne zeit warten und schauen ob die wieder faxen eingebaut haben.


----------



## JPW (17. Januar 2014)

Seit dem S4 ist doch dieser Chip drin, der beim Flashen unwiederbringlich zerstört wird und einem die Garantie nimmt, eingebaut, oder? 
Das ist für mich ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen. 

Die geniale Alternative zum Note 3 ist das HTC One Max. 
Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Hast du dir das mal genauer angeschaut? 

Wenn aber 5 Zoll reichen, würde ich auch immer das N5 nehmen. (Als Student bei knapper Kasse sowieso)


----------



## Murdoch (17. Januar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Seit dem S4 ist doch dieser Chip drin, der beim Flashen unwiederbringlich zerstört wird und einem die Garantie nimmt, eingebaut, oder?
> Das ist für mich ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen.
> 
> Die geniale Alternative zum Note 3 ist das HTC One Max.
> ...


 
Hat das Note 3 auf jeden fall sowie den Regio Lock. 

Das s4 hat nach neuer Software auch den Regio Lock. Den anti Flash Chip bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Beim Note 3 gibts Knox. Das verhindert so einiges aber so ganz habe ich das noch nicht durchschaut.


----------



## Scroll (17. Januar 2014)

Knox wurde beim s4 auch schon eingebaut nur noch nicht aktiviert, sobald man 4.3 stock draufgezogen hat wurde er aktiviert allerdings weis keiner genau wie es sich mit Garantie verhält da bei einem es gemacht wird und beim anderen nicht


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2014)

Soo, habe nun die folie von dbrand bei mir und schon aufs Handy geklebt. Die Qualität an sich finde ich echt gut und was mir auch sehr gefällt, dass der powerbutton und die Lautstärke tasten ein wenig flacher geworden sind, da die folie etwa einen halben Millimeter aufträgt.

Was ich nicht so dolle finde ist, dass die leicht abgerundeten Ecken des N5 trotz Anleitung nicht so halten. Die folie löst sich dort wieder. Gibts da nen trick außer den mit dem fön?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Sekundenkleber?


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber?


 
Ganz schlechter troll, sorry -.- als ob du auf ein neues 400 Euro Handy sekundenkleber Papst


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Das war kein Troll. Nur wenn der Kleber der Folie nicht hält dann muss man ja wohl nachhelfen.
Und da der Kleber extrem dünnflüssig sein muss damit es keine Hubbel gibt ist Sekundenkleber wohl am besten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Januar 2014)

naja abgesehen von den Lösemitteln, eig ne gute Idee xD.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2014)

und wenn ich die folie mal wieder wegmachen soll? wenn der kleber die gummioberfläche des N5 angreift?

hab ich 4 ecken, die zum kotzen aussehen


----------



## keinnick (17. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so dolle finde ist, dass die leicht abgerundeten Ecken des N5 trotz Anleitung nicht so halten. Die folie löst sich dort wieder. Gibts da nen trick außer den mit dem fön?



Hast Du die Oberfläche vorab gründlich gereinigt (am besten entfettet)?


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Dann nimmste nen Klebeentferner.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Januar 2014)

ne der kleber macht die Rückseite definitiv kaputt. warum nicht föhnen?


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du die Oberfläche vorab gründlich gereinigt (am besten entfettet)?


 
entfettet hab ich  jetzt nicht, aber mehr als einmal alles gesäubert




BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ne der kleber macht die Rückseite definitiv kaputt. warum nicht föhnen?



ich hab geföhnt wie es im video beschrieben ist, an den geraden seiten hält es auch wunderbar nur an den ecken...


----------



## Papzt (17. Januar 2014)

Also das N5 ist ja schon ziemlich geil


----------



## Klartext (18. Januar 2014)

Einfach ein Föhn nehmen, dann hält das Bombenfest..


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Januar 2014)

Wenn mein G2 32gb nicht bald kommt, hab ich die Schnauze voll und hol mir ein N5. Meine Schwester lässt mich nicht an ihres...


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Einfach ein Föhn nehmen, dann hält das Bombenfest..


 
tut es eben nicht 



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wenn mein G2 32gb nicht bald kommt, hab ich die Schnauze voll und hol mir ein N5. Meine Schwester lässt mich nicht an ihres...


 

deine schwester lässt dich nicht ran? sorry für OT 
die vorlage war einifach zu gut um sie durchgehen zu lassen


----------



## Klartext (18. Januar 2014)

Also bei allen Leuten hat es bisher mit dem Föhn bombenfest gehalten, sowohl N5 und N7, einschließlich mir. Sicher, dass du es richtig machst? ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Januar 2014)

es hebt ja auch überall bombenfest, nur nicht an den ecken...

ich hab mir das video hunderte male angeschaut, kan mir aber nicht erklären was ich fallsch mache


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> deine schwester lässt dich nicht ran? sorry für OT
> die vorlage war einifach zu gut um sie durchgehen zu lassen


 das lässt nun aber gewisse Rückschlüsse auf deine geistige Reife zu


----------



## jamie (18. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> das lässt nun aber gewisse Rückschlüsse auf deine geistige Reife zu


 
Reife ist für Früchtchen! 

Frage in die Runde: Ich habe mein Galaxy S Advance NFC  nach dieser Anleitung Ruckeln und Freezes auf dem Samsung Galaxy S Advance seit 4.1.2 Update | Codefieber.de - IT-Blog gerootet, da mir die Ruckelei nach dem Update auf 4.1 auf den Sack gegangen ist. Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich statt dem anderen CoCOre auch gleich ein Custom Rom installieren könnte. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Januar 2014)

Also ich mag cm sehr. 
Ist auch einfach zu bedienen und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch gut aus. 
Außerdem gibt es ne sehr große community.


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Januar 2014)

Die guten (bekannten) wären: Cyanogenmod, Slimrom, Paranoid Android, AOKP, eventuell Omni.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Januar 2014)

omni!


----------



## jamie (18. Januar 2014)

Hättet Ihr auch Begründungen, was die Einzelnen besonders auszeichnet? Das Cyanogen-Mod bspw. ziemlich bekannt ist, weiß ich selber.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Januar 2014)

Du solltest erst mal schaun was für dein Model überhaupt angeboten wird.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Du solltest erst mal schaun was für dein Model überhaupt angeboten wird.


 
Da fängt es schon mal an. 

Naja CM war halt meine erste ROM und ich mag sie immer noch, sowohl vom Design als auch von den Möglichkeiten, ich brauch nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. 
Also hatte ich bisher noch kein Grund was anderes auszuprobieren, also empfehl ich CM 
Aber hör lieber auf Black, der hat nämlich Ahnung


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Januar 2014)

hallöche

wenn ich von einer rom ( insertcoin) auf eine neue rom flashen möchte, habe ich die möglichkeit das quasi nur betriebssystem platt gemacht wird und überschrieben wird oder generell immer fullwipe und ALLE einstellungen neu setzen + alle apps neu laden?


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Januar 2014)

Generell ist full wipe am besten. Aber wenn du nicht die Android Version wechselst, kannst du auch nur die Rom flashen (und gapps), aber wie gesagt, full wipe ist am besten. Du kannst ja auch mit Helium oder Titanium Backup deine Apps sichern und wiederherstellen. Einstellungen sind so oder so weg.


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Januar 2014)

naja wechsel schon, zur zeit ist android 4.4 von insert coin drauf und die version die ich im auge habe wäre android 4.4.2 von android revolution. hab das gefühl das 4.4 extremst akku frisst und hoffe das 4.4.2 da nichtmehr so schlimm ist.
ich habe schon greenify, bildschirm beleuchtung runtergedreht usw. aber gefühlt ist es so das der akku nichtmehr so lange macht wie vorher


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Januar 2014)

das kann auch am Akku liegen. Hat Insert Coin (kenn ich überhaupt nicht) kein Android 4.4.2? Glaube nicht das dass den entscheidenden Vorteil bringt.


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Januar 2014)

ne bisher noch nicht, hab das HTC ONE und von insert coin android 4.4 mit htc sense 5.5 . von htc selber gibt es noch kein offizielles 4.4.2 daher auch von dem noch nichts. der hat nur eine rom draussen 4.4.2 google edition


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Januar 2014)

Von Sense Rom auf Stock Android ist auch nicht so gut. Ich würde full wipe machen oder warten.


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Januar 2014)

Naja werden ich dann wohl tun bevor ich mich wieder hinsetzen muß um alles neu einzurichten


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

Tag, ich hab nen relativ außergewöhnliches Anliegen, ich hoffe mal ihr versteht was ich meine. 
Ich möchte, dass im Notification Center die einzelnen Notifications keinen Rand mehr haben und auch nicht hinterlegt sind sondern einfach nur schwarz sind. 
Also dass dann zwischen Hintergrund und Notification kein Unterschied ist. 
So Ähnlich ist es schon bei CM 11 bei den Kalendererinnerungen. 
Aber da ist auch noch ein kleiner Rand da, der müsste dann noch weg. 
Also ich hoffe mal ihr habt verstanden was ich meine. 
Auf Anhieb ist mir da die Möglichkeit über ein Theme eingefallen, gibt's da eins das nur DAS verändert?


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Januar 2014)

Magst du mal ein Bild machen, damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Januar 2014)

ich glaub mit AOKP geht das.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

Hab mal noch ne Kalendererinnerung als Beispiel dabei gepackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will eben erreichen dann die Schattierung und der Rand der Notification einfach durch schwarz ersetzt wird.
Und ein glaube reicht mir nicht für nen ROM Wechsel, Black 
EDIT: Ich seh gerade wo ich es aufm PC sehe, dass das Schwarz bei der Kalendererinnerung n bisschen doof aussieht.
Also lieber durchsichtig als schwarz.  Aber das ist erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Januar 2014)

Du meinst, sass quasi nur die weiße Schrift und das Symbol da steht?


----------



## Klartext (19. Januar 2014)

So? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Du meinst, sass quasi nur die weiße Schrift und das Symbol da steht?


Genau. 


Klartext schrieb:


> So?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, genau so! 
Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Klartext (19. Januar 2014)

Notifications Transparenz auf 100% und Hintergrund auf 0%(Ich nutze hier 50%, Geschmackssache.)

Diese Optionen gibt es mittlerweile in vielen CustomRoms, je nach Handy..


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

In welchem Untermenü finde ich das?


----------



## Klartext (19. Januar 2014)

Je nach ROM. Aber idR unter den QS Einstellungen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte da auch mal ne frage. 
Also ich möchte mein nexus 7 roten und eventuell ne custom draufspielen. 
Ich hab aber nun gelesen, dass man den bootloader unlocken muss.

1. Was ist der bootloader? 
2. Ist das zwingend? 

Und welche rom könnte man den für das 7 ner 2013 empfehlen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Januar 2014)

also unlockrn etc machst du alles mit wuugs kit. und dann machste omni cm oder slim drauf.

edit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2389107


----------



## Klartext (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, musst du. Bedenke aber, dass beim unlocken der Speicher gewiped wird..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2014)

dankeschön 
Das mit dem Speicher habe ich mir fast gedacht 

@Black
Das mit dem Kit schaue ich mir mal an, scheint relativ einfach zu gehen vielleicht mach ich das heute abend noch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Je nach ROM. Aber idR unter den QS Einstellungen


 
QS=Quicksettings? 
Da hab ich nix gefunden. 
Vielleicht gibt's die Einstellung beim S3 @ CM 11 noch nicht.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (19. Januar 2014)

Kennt jemand eine kostenlose tv-stream app für Android, mit der man auch Privatsender gucken kann?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2014)

Zattoo ist auf jedem System die Antwort wenn es um TV-Streams geht.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, aber Privatsender zu sehen kostet Geld


----------



## Klartext (19. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> QS=Quicksettings?
> Da hab ich nix gefunden.
> Vielleicht gibt's die Einstellung beim S3 @ CM 11 noch nicht.


 
CM baut mittlerweile nicht mehr so viele Features ein und schon gar nicht so Spielereien. Müsstest dich mal bei XDA im S3 Thread umschauen


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

Welche ROM hast du denn?


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. Januar 2014)

AOKP hat das auf jeden Fall, Omni aber auch (noch) nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Januar 2014)

nein omni nicht. ist aber auch eine komischer demand (mir fällt das deutsche nicht ein) von 1000foxi


----------



## Klartext (19. Januar 2014)

Ich selber nutze DroidKang, die wird es aber nicht für das S3 geben. Ich glaube, SlimKat hat die Optionen auch. Wie gesagt, schau dich mal bei XDA um. Die meisten Threads sind ja bebildert und mit Feature Listen


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> nein omni nicht. ist aber auch eine komischer demand (mir fällt das deutsche nicht ein) von 1000foxi


 
Ich nehme mal an du meinst ich habe ein komisches Verlangen. 
Ist eben bei mir so. 
Hab auch schon unter iOS son Kleinkram gemacht.
Ich guck mich bei Zeiten mal auf XDA um.
Wobei ich mir AOKP eh schon immer mal holen wollte, die sind mir irgendwie total sympathisch mit ihrem Einhorn.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an du meinst ich habe ein komisches Verlangen.
> Ist eben bei mir so.
> Hab auch schon unter iOS son Kleinkram gemacht.
> Ich guck mich bei Zeiten mal auf XDA um.
> Wobei ich mir AOKP eh schon immer mal holen wollte, die sind mir irgendwie total sympathisch mit ihrem Einhorn.


 
Mein deutsch wird immer schlechter...

AOKP ist cool. xposed Modul gibts keins?


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

Geht mir auch manchmal so, ich lese mittlerweile wirklich viel auf Englisch. 
Xposed hab ich nicht geguckt aber ich hab das Framework auch nicht, spricht mich irgendwie nicht so an. 
Saurik soll man flott zu Android kommen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> [...] Saurik soll man flott zu Android kommen.


 Vote!
Saurik for President Android.   


(Wehe hier pisst jetzt einer wegen grammatikalisch richtig oder nicht rum.)


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. Januar 2014)

Saurik ist schon bei Android. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2014)

Was sollte man den beim nandroid backup alles mit rein nehmen?
Also wenn man das Toolkit benutzt und dann auf backup geht, gibts unten die möglichkeit nandroid zu machen, dort erscheint dann ein Fenster wo man verschiedene Sachen anklicken kann. Ich nehme mal an man soll keines ankreuzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Januar 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Saurik ist schon bei Android.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das ist so ziemlich das was ich dazu denke.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

naja ich sag mal wir droids haben immerhin chainfire


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Was soll ich denn nun wählen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

Boot, data, system.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Danke, ist gemacht war 904MB groß.
dann wird jetzt nur noch CM11 drauf geflasht (die neueste nightly) oder hat Omni oder AOKP oder Slim iwelche Vorteile?


----------



## Klartext (20. Januar 2014)

Jede Rom ist anders. Probieren und bei dem bleiben was gefällt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2014)

Die Slim ist mit den Slim Gapps eine sehr schlanke Rom wo nur das wichtigste drauf ist. Die hat mir deswegen immer sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Klartext (20. Januar 2014)

Slim war schon immer gut. Läuft auf meinem N7 wunderbar.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

ich hab lange lange slim genutzt. nun benutze ich omni. wenn du aber nicht nigjtly flashen willst nutze lieber slim oder cm oder aokp.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub ich hab mich jetzt für die neuste nightly von cm entschieden, mal sehen ob ich nächstes Wochenende mal omni probiere.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2014)

Bei AOKP kannst du sehr viel verstellen  
Ich machs mir die Tage auch mal drauf. 
Oder Omni. 
Ich will sie alle mal ausprobieren.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Soo, habe nun die folie von dbrand bei mir und schon aufs Handy geklebt. Die Qualität an sich finde ich echt gut und was mir auch sehr gefällt, dass der powerbutton und die Lautstärke tasten ein wenig flacher geworden sind, da die folie etwa einen halben Millimeter aufträgt.
> 
> Was ich nicht so dolle finde ist, dass die leicht abgerundeten Ecken des N5 trotz Anleitung nicht so halten. Die folie löst sich dort wieder. Gibts da nen trick außer den mit dem fön?
> 
> ...


 
Habe mal mit dbrand gemailt und sie meinten ich sollte in diesen "Tunnel" mal mit dem fön rein und etwas mehr power dazu geben. Tadaa, es hat geklappt. Seit mittag hebt nun alles super. Mal schauen wie es sich die Tage entwickelz , ob die folie bleibt wo sie sein soll.

Ich muss auch sagen, ich war beim ersten mal mit dem fön etwas zaghaft und hab vielleicht nicht zu viel Hitze rangelassen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Machs doch manuell, der installer will nicht richtig funktionieren, welche Gapps brauch ich denn für das oberste CM?


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2014)

Wollte mich gerade mal über Omni informieren, die Webseite ist wohl kein Meisterwerk, oder? 
Finde da keine Featureübersicht.
Nur ein About, das ansatzweise etwas erklärt, aber viel ist das nicht.
Bin ich blind oder haben die echt nix da?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

Es gibt keine Featureübersicht, weil wirklich open-source. Musst die News Seite durchscrollen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

welche gaps den jetzt? steht alles oben im edit


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

ähh nimm welche dir gefallen. Hauptsache aktuell.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2014)

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage zu Apps: wie kann eine App eine "Meldung" senden, obwohl das Handy offline und die App nicht aktiv ist? 

 Konkret geht es um die App von dem Simpsons Spiel. Dabei baut man Springfield neu auf, kann den Bewohnern Aufgaben zuweisen und somit neues "Geld" verdienen, um neue Häuser zu kaufen. Dabei ist das so: wenn ich Zb Homer für 6Std im Pool faulenzen lasse, dann ist er in ECHTEN 6 Stunden fertig, egal ob das Spiel dabei an ist oder nicht. Ich bekomme dann eine Nachricht wie beim Push-Service von Newstickern oder so. 

 Ich DACHTE, dass ich dann quasi über die App die Info an einen Server sende, was "meine" Bewohner machen, und der Server sendet mir dann halt eine "News", wenn die Aufgabe beendet ist. Jetzt hab ich aber auch Meldungen bekommen, obwohl das Handy im Offlinemodus und WLAN aus war. Die App aber ist NICHT im Hintergrund aktiv.

 Wie kann das sein, wie funktioniert das?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

hmm genau so wie eine Wecker oder Kalender APP funktioniert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage zu Apps: wie kann eine App eine "Meldung" senden, obwohl das Handy offline und die App nicht aktiv ist?
> 
> Konkret geht es um die App von dem Simpsons Spiel. Dabei baut man Springfield neu auf, kann den Bewohnern Aufgaben zuweisen und somit neues "Geld" verdienen, um neue Häuser zu kaufen. Dabei ist das so: wenn ich Zb Homer für 6Std im Pool faulenzen lasse, dann ist er in ECHTEN 6 Stunden fertig, egal ob das Spiel dabei an ist oder nicht. Ich bekomme dann eine Nachricht wie beim Push-Service von Newstickern oder so.
> 
> ...


 
Die App ist mit Sicherheit aktiv. Du siehst es nur nicht. Mit der App "Greenify" legst du apps lahm, damit nur diese nur Aktiv sind wenn du sie auch wirklich benutzt. 

Ansonsten funktioniert das einfach über die Uhr selbst. Stellst du deine Uhrzeit 6h vor, meldet sich sofort dein Homer


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2014)

Siehe Berechtigungen:
*Auswirkungen auf den Akku*
*Ruhezustand deaktivieren*
 Das speichert dein Task und reaktiviert sich von alleine wieder und gibt dir die Meldung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

macht das ein Unterschied ob da gb oder ics oder jb steht?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2014)

Ja das sind die Androidversionen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> macht das ein Unterschied ob da gb oder ics oder jb steht?


 
GB = Gingerbread (Android 2.X)
ICS = Ice Cream Sandwich (Android 4.0X)
JB = Jelly Bean (Android 4.1 - 4.3)

Wenn du nicht mal das weißt, solltest du schon gar nicht über Customroms nachdenken. Lese dich erstmal in Android ein, bevor das Geheule wieder groß ist wenn du dein Telefon gebrickt hast.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2014)

Ja.
gb ist Gingerbread (2.x)
ics Icecream Sandwich (4.0)
jb JellyBean (4.1-4.3)

Das sind die Namen der Android Versionen.
NIEMALS alte Gapps nehmen!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> hmm genau so wie eine Wecker oder Kalender APP funktioniert.



Beim Wecker seh ich aber per Status, dass die schon noch "da" sind - ich habe lediglich Sorge, dass das vlt. zu sehr am Akku nagt, daher auch die Nachfrage. 

 Allerdings: wenn da nur vlt 10 "Weckerevents" mit jeweils ner Zeile Text aktiv sind, dürfte das an sich nicht merkbar sein...  naja, hatte mich nur gewundert.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Januar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> macht das ein Unterschied ob da gb oder ics oder jb steht?



Wobei? Bei Google-Apps?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Wecker seh ich aber per Status, dass die schon noch "da" sind - ich habe lediglich Sorge, dass das vlt. zu sehr am Akku nagt, daher auch die Nachfrage.
> 
> Allerdings: wenn da nur vlt 10 "Weckerevents" mit jeweils ner Zeile Text aktiv sind, dürfte das an sich nicht merkbar sein...  naja, hatte mich nur gewundert.


 
Die Auswirkungen auf den Akku machen bestimmt nicht die Simpsons Wakelocks aus. eher FB und son crap.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> GB = Gingerbread (Android 2.X)
> ICS = Ice Cream Sandwich (Android 4.0X)
> JB = Jelly Bean (Android 4.1 - 4.3)
> 
> Wenn du nicht mal das weißt, solltest du schon gar nicht über Customroms nachdenken. Lese dich erstmal in Android ein, bevor das Geheule wieder groß ist wenn du dein Telefon gebrickt hast.


 
ich hab schon geflasht und ich weiß auch, dass das die Android versionen sind.
Ich muss dann wohl ICS nehmen, da jb ja nur bis 4.3 geht.

Und übrigens den CM installer kann ich nicht empfehlen, das hat bei mir nen scheiß geflsht jetzt muss ich manuell flashen und alles wipen.
CM läuft bloß bei den Gapps hat der installer es versaut...


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2014)

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht, aber nach meiner bisherigen Vorstellung sollten Nightlies doch täglich kommen, nicht wahr? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ich hab schon geflasht und ich weiß auch, dass das die Android versionen sind.
> Ich muss dann wohl ICS nehmen, da jb ja nur bis 4.3 geht.
> 
> Und übrigens den CM installer kann ich nicht empfehlen, das hat bei mir nen scheiß geflsht jetzt muss ich manuell flashen und alles wipen.
> CM läuft bloß bei den Gapps hat der installer es versaut...


 
du brauchst KK gapps.

Google doch einfach 4.4.2 gapps.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> du brauchst KK gapps.
> 
> Google doch einfach 4.4.2 gapps.



Da war ich auch schon am überlegen aber auf Goo habe ich keine KK gefunden aber ich google mal danach, das passt oder?
oder welche von hier? link


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2014)

Guckst du hier: [GAPPS][4.4.x/4.3.x] OFFICIAL 0-Day PA-GOOGLE APPS (All ROM's) [2014-01-17] - xda-developers
Die hab ich auch, funktionieren.
Btw: AOKP bringen ihre Nightlies anscheinend alle 3 Tage. 
Wie sie auf den Rythmus vom Bild eben kommen, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich nutze au die PA minimal. Die haben alles was ich nutze.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Die beiden zips werden jetzt geflasht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2014)

Werde gerade aus den Google-Ergebnissen nicht ganz schlau, AOKP unterstützt doch OTA-Updates, oder?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

So alles geflasht, läuft jetzt auf 4.4.2 CM.
Ich hab allerdings nur einen Homescreen, kann man da iwie mehr einstellen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

benutze einfach den nova launcher. finde den gel nicht so cool.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> benutze einfach den nova launcher. finde den gel nicht so cool.


 
Ich wollte eigentlich ohne auskommen gibts denn da keine Möglichkeit?
Ich hab schon alles probiert was mir iwie in den Sinn gekommen ist :/


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

Hast du mal probiert wie bei ios ein icon auf den "neuen" screen zu ziehen?

Ist glaub ich beim gel auch so mittlerweile.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Ja das geht nicht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

ok, dann fangen wir von vorne an. Welchen Launcher nutzt du?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Der der bei cm vorinstalliert ist, glaube der heißt Gel aber weiß es nicht so genau (meine das mal gehört zu haben)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

Dann muss es aber so funktionieren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIAXMfOD7aI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Tut es aber nicht habe es gerade nochmal so probiert, vielleicht liegt es auch an der nivhtly


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

Hmm dann kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.

Aber ich leg dir Nova wirklich ans Herz, kann in der Freeversion alles was man brauch. Dann mit texdroider noch dpi anpassen und schon hat man nen wundervollen Homescreen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Wieso muss man da was anpassen? 
Läuft der genauso flüssig wie der normale?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

Man kann anpassen. Ich mach die DPI bei mir immer runter, ca. 50-100, da ich sonst die Bedienelemente viel zu groß finde.

Ist genauso flüssig bis flüssiger.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Hab den jetzt mal drauf und zum Standard Lauscher gemacht, wie kann man denn den anderen Lauscher wieder zum Standard machen? Gefällt mir bis jetzt echt gut, läuft flüssig und man kann mehr als genug einstellen, ist echt ein gutes Teil


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

du könntest nova einfach deinstallieren. bei omni hab ich in den settings einen eigenen tab für die wahl des launchers.

Ansonsten unter apps, nova, und dann voreinstellungen (oder wie das auf deutsch heißt) löschen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Ich habs gefunden:
Der Übersicht Button ist der Übergang zum normalen launcher :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

ich bin gottfroh das ich mein handy auf englisch hab. "übersicht" (so dumm...) heißt bei mir einfach "launcher".

Da kommt man eher drauf dass das der GEL ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte es auch mal auf englisch, da lernt man teilweise sogar noch was 

Mal sehen ob ich noch iwelche Apps brauche, cm unterstützt ota Updates oder?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

ich sag mal ja.

@1000foxi müsste das mit Sicherheit wissen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2014)

Dann warte ich mal auf ihn  
Mal sehen ob ich am Wochenende mal slim oder omni probiere, und ich rate jedem vom cm installer ab das Teil hat bei mir die ROM verkackt....


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

CM hat mein Find gebrickt.

Nein, ich glaube es war meine Dummheit ihre nightlys zu flashen.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Januar 2014)

Komplett tot?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

softbrick. war ohne funktionierende ADB Treiber schon fertig genug.


----------



## Scroll (21. Januar 2014)

@power_to_the_ground: jop cm unterstützt ota updates. So mache ich meine updates auch immer wenn ne neue nightly rauskommt.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Wecker seh ich aber per Status, dass die schon noch "da" sind - ich habe lediglich Sorge, dass das vlt. zu sehr am Akku nagt, daher auch die Nachfrage.
> 
> Allerdings: wenn da nur vlt 10 "Weckerevents" mit jeweils ner Zeile Text aktiv sind, dürfte das an sich nicht merkbar sein... naja, hatte mich nur gewundert.



Das mit den Benachrichtigungen bei dem Springfield Spiel habe ich mich auch schon mal gefragt, zudem ich nicht immer eine Benachrichtigung bekomme wenn z.B. zwei Aktionen innerhalb einer Minute enden bekomme ich nicht immer zwei Benachrichtigungen zum Spiel manchmal aber schon.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

Scroll schrieb:


> @power_to_the_ground: jop cm unterstützt ota updates. So mache ich meine updates auch immer wenn ne neue nightly rauskommt.


 
Und das funktioniert zuverlässig? 
Gehen dabei denn die Daten verloren?


----------



## Scroll (21. Januar 2014)

Also bisher sind meine Daten immer erhalten geblieben und nie verloren gegangen, habe bisher auch nach den updates keinen fullwipe oder so gemacht. Einfach drüber, fertig. Einige werden es anders sehen weil sie vllt schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht haben welche ich aber nicht bestätigen kann


----------



## Klartext (21. Januar 2014)

Updates können immer drüber geflasht werden und macht selten probleme. Bei ROM wechsel ist dann ein FullWipe erforderlich, bzw. Empfohlen.. 

Ich mache 1x im Monat bestimmt ein FullWipe, danach läuft es immer runder..


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Also die OTAs von CM sind 1a. 
Funktionieren immer. 
Hatte nur einmal das Problem dass meine Recovery nicht von CM angenommen wurde und ich die Updates dann OTA runterladen konnte, aber Manuell installieren musste, sonst geht das nämlich mit einem einfachen Knopfdruck. 
Achja, seit 4.4 sind die Server von denen irgendwie lahmer, also erst ein paar Stunden später laden. 
Hat AOKP jetzt eigentlich OTA-Updates?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

Danke, ich hab jetzt auch gefunden wo man das machen kann, ist anscheinend unter Telefon Info oder so. 
Ich probier das gleich mal am Handy aus wenn ich Zuhause bin


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Jap, Einstellungen > Info über Telefon > Cyanogenmodupdates. Nicht zu übersehen. 
Sind die OTAs eigentlich ein Bestandteil von AOSP?
Weil dann sollten die ja auch in AOKP sein.


----------



## Scroll (21. Januar 2014)

Könnt ihr mal so nen link zu einer aokp APP rein stellen? Lese nur immer davon aber muss sagen ich habe noch keine gesehen


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Januar 2014)

Kann das sein?? 

Ich hab gestern früh mein Datenvolumen auf 300 MB aufgestockt bei der Telekom und  am abend kam die SMS, dass schon wieder gedrosselt wurde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murdoch (21. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Kann das sein??
> 
> Ich hab gestern früh mein Datenvolumen auf 300 MB aufgestockt bei der Telekom und  am abend kam die SMS, dass schon wieder gedrosselt wurde...
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du viele Hintergrund Programme am laufen hast die ständig aktualisieren. Evtl. 

Obwohl 300 MB am tag schon viel ist.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Wenn du viele Hintergrund Programme am laufen hast die ständig aktualisieren. Evtl.
> 
> Obwohl 300 MB am tag schon viel ist.


 
Es geht hier nur um die APP adblock plus, die hat mir alleine gestern fast 200 MB gezogen. Siehe bild

Rest hat ganz normale Werte, wie sonst auch immer


----------



## Murdoch (21. Januar 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Es geht hier nur um die APP adblock plus, die hat mir alleine gestern fast 200 MB gezogen. Siehe bild
> 
> Rest hat ganz normale Werte, wie sonst auch immer


 
Achso, das schriebst du nicht dazu. 

Na was ist da jetzt deine genaue frage? Wenn das Programm laut Handy soviel zieht und auch die Telekom drosselt gibt es ja nur eine Lösung = adblock runter hauen, denn diese app verursacht das ganze. 

Zumal adblock schon länger auf der misstrauensliste steht, nicht nur auf dem Handy.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Januar 2014)

Ich benutze adblock plus mittlerweile in der dritten Handy Generation von mir und hat bisher noch nie Probleme gemacht. Auch auf meinem Firefox, bzw. Chrome macht das keine zicken. Naja werds wohl wieder runter werfen müssen


----------



## Murdoch (21. Januar 2014)

Das meinte ich nicht mit misstrauen. Ließ mal im Netz dazu. 

Zur Technik, jedes Programm kann mal ein Fehlerhaftes update bekommen. Arbeiten ja auch nur Menschen dran. 

Avast zb hatte letztens nach nem update in Jedem Programm auf meinem Handy nen Trojaner gefunden


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

Naja im PC bereich wären die meisten Apps auch trojaner die private Daten ausspähen was ja gut alle gratis apps zb machen :-/


----------



## Murdoch (21. Januar 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Naja im PC bereich wären die meisten Apps auch trojaner die private Daten ausspähen was ja gut alle gratis apps zb machen :-/


 
Das wird dann eher spyware genannt. N "richtiger" Trojaner ist schon noch ne e ecke schärfer. 

Zudem war das bei mir ein Fehler im update. 

Auch die hauseigenen Android Programme hatten alle und die 10 Trojaner an board


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

Antiviren Programme aufm Handy. So Kawaii.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe antiviren Programme eher als Gewissensberuhigung als echter Schutz.

Wenn ich schon auf Youtube seh, wie man mit einfachen zusammenklick Baukästen Trojaner basteln kann, die vom Virenscanner nicht gefunden werden... 
Und das sind nur die Dinger, die jeder Idiot basteln kann. (Ok, die leben auch nicht lange, einmal gefunden, wird die Signatur aufgenommen und das wars dann mit nicht gefunden, aber trotzdem.)

Was an Brain.exe und Noscript seinen Weg vorbei ins System findet, wird sich auch nicht mehr vom Virenscanner aufhalten lassen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

kostet aber RW Speed.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Januar 2014)

Was?

Das war alles auf PC bezogen, aber bei Android wirds nicht viel anders aussehen.
Ok, minimal sicherer als Windows wirds schon sein. Aber noch löchriger geht auch gar nicht?


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

RW=Read Write


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Januar 2014)

Ja, schon, aber was kostet das?
Oder worauf war blacks Post bezogen?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Januar 2014)

Virenscanner verlangsamen das System total, und sind daher eher kontraproduktiv. Wenn man ein bisschen sein Hirn anschaltet brauch man bei Android auch definitiv keinen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Überlege gerade ob ich n Titanium machen soll, glaube eher nicht, aber dann muss ich wieder den Homescreen neu bauen, kein Bock.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert der CyanogenMod - Updater nicht 
Er sucht ewig nach Updates, dann drückt man einmal auf den Bildschirm und das erscheint :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim nexus 7 wurde das update in 3s gefunden.... 
Kennt das Problem wer?


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Ne, kenne ich nicht das Problem. 
Musst halt die Updates auf der Seite laden und dann manuell flashen. 
Hab jetzt ein Nandroid gemacht und wollte jetzt AOKP flashen, aber jetzt hab ich irgendwie doch Schiss. 
Wie wahrscheinlich ist denn so ein Brick?


----------



## Klartext (21. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Überlege gerade ob ich n Titanium machen soll, glaube eher nicht, aber dann muss ich wieder den Homescreen neu bauen, kein Bock.


 
Blödsinn. Mit TB den genutzten Launcher sichern und beim wiederherstellen ist alles wieder beim alten.. Oder direkt ein Backup im Launcher, Nova kann das z.b.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Jo, hab gerade eine Backupfunktion in Apex entdeckt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Januar 2014)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Virenscanner verlangsamen das System total, und sind daher eher kontraproduktiv. Wenn man ein bisschen sein Hirn anschaltet brauch man bei Android auch definitiv keinen.


 Jo, klar. Deswegen benutz ich auch keinen. Bin von der Funktion meiner Brain.exe einigermaßen überzeugt.
Blick aber immer noch nicht worauf das "Kostet RW" bezogen war. Aber ist jetzt dann auch egal.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

Achwas, Brick. Nicht mal als das Kabel sich bei nem Odin flash gelöst hatte, ist was passiert. Überprüf einfach die md5.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Januar 2014)

RW bedeutet Lesen/Schreiben. Also das was Android die ganze Zeit macht. Das hat halt nur ne begrenzte "Kapazität", und ein Virenscanner beansprucht Einen Teil davon durchgehend für sich und verlangsamt so das System.
Daher kostet es RW-Leistung, jetzt klar?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Januar 2014)

Wenn man eine andere Recovery, wie CWM geflasht hat und die beim Flashen der Roms nicht anrührt, ist es doch eigentlich unmöglich das Phone kaputt zu bricken?
In die Recovery kommt man ja immer noch und von dort aus kann man wieder beliebige .zip flashen.



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> RW bedeutet Lesen/Schreiben. Also das was  Android die ganze Zeit macht. Das hat halt nur ne begrenzte "Kapazität",  und ein Virenscanner beansprucht Einen Teil davon durchgehend für sich  und verlangsamt so das System.
> Daher kostet es RW-Leistung, jetzt klar?


 Jo, das schon. Ist ja klar.
Hab irgendwie zum Bezug meinen anti-viren Methoden gesucht. Also wo ein Scriptblocker (und mein Gehirn) großartig Leistung kosten soll. Und den hab ich nicht gefunden. 
Denn ich nutze ja keinen Scanner und hab seinen Post als direkte Antwort auf meinen interpretiert.


----------



## Murdoch (21. Januar 2014)

Also ich find die Firewall ganz praktisch in avast. 

Ansonsten braucht  man nen antivirus tatsächlich nicht bei Android


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

So, hab jetzt AOKP. 
Aber das Display sieht so komisch ausgebrannt aus, gibt's da eine Lösung?
Achja und wo sind die Leistungseinstellungen? 
Entwickleroptionen sind an aber ich finde die Leistungseinstellungen nicht.
Würde nämlich gerne den Governor ändern.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

trickstermod


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ne, kenne ich nicht das Problem.
> Musst halt die Updates auf der Seite laden und dann manuell flashen.
> Hab jetzt ein Nandroid gemacht und wollte jetzt AOKP flashen, aber jetzt hab ich irgendwie doch Schiss.
> Wie wahrscheinlich ist denn so ein Brick?


 
Problem ist dann wieder der Datenverlust.... 
Und am Handy hat man dann immer wieder Mühe Alles einrichten aber an hat nen titanium Backup. 
Ich hatte cm halt gerne intern geupdatet da man das Problem nicht hat aber ob ich wieder alles einrichten will....


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Dankeee  
Morgen teste ich mal. 
Irgendwie wirkt die Weiße Schrift total ausgebrannt. 
Bei Grauer Schrift hab ich kein Problem und bei Weißen Icons auch nicht.


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Problem ist dann wieder der Datenverlust....
> Und am Handy hat man dann immer wieder Mühe Alles einrichten aber an hat nen titanium Backup.
> Ich hatte cm halt gerne intern geupdatet da man das Problem nicht hat aber ob ich wieder alles einrichten will....


 
Du musst dann nicht wipen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

Also reicht es einfach nur die gapps und die cm Zoo zu flashen ohne factory Reset oder delvik wipe?


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Januar 2014)

sagt mal, spinnt bei euch Tapatalk auch rum? seit heute mittag  ca kann ich keine verbindung mehr herstellen. 

weder zuhause mit Wlan, noch mobiles Internet unterwegs

komischerweiße bekomm ich immernoch benachrichtigungen, wenn etwas in einem Abo von mir geschrieben wurde


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Also reicht es einfach nur die gapps und die cm Zoo zu flashen ohne factory Reset oder delvik wipe?


 Nö, einfach nur die zip von CM flashen, mehr nicht. 


EnergyCross schrieb:


> sagt mal, spinnt bei euch Tapatalk auch rum? seit heute mittag  ca kann ich keine verbindung mehr herstellen.
> 
> weder zuhause mit Wlan, noch mobiles Internet unterwegs
> 
> komischerweiße bekomm ich immernoch benachrichtigungen, wenn etwas in einem Abo von mir geschrieben wurde


 
Ne, bei mir geht's. 
Hab das aber auch manchmal, dann hilft bei mir immer in die Forenübersicht gehen und dann wieder ins Forum.

Btw, mal ganz ehrlich, wie kann man so einen Schrott wie pegasusq als Standart festlegen? 
Treibt die CPU die ganze Zeit aufs Maximum. 
ondemand ist viel besser.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

Ach, dass es so geht wusste ich nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich auch nur bei Updates so oder? Und da gehen sicher keine Daten von Apps verloren?


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ach, dass es so geht wusste ich nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich auch nur bei Updates so oder? Und da gehen sicher keine Daten von Apps verloren?


 
Also ich habs noch nie so probiert, aber wenn du das System automatisch updaten lässt, macht es nichts anderes als die neue zip zu flashen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also ich habs noch nie so probiert, aber wenn du das System automatisch updaten lässt, macht es nichts anderes als die neue zip zu flashen.


 
Ok dann mach ich zur Sicherheit Nein titanum Backup davor. 
Muss ich auch neue gapps flashen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Nein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

Auch nicht wenn ich von 4.2 auf 4.4 gehe? 
Ok dann probier ich das mal nach dem Essen


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Doch, dann schon. 
Wenn du nicht die Version wechselst, dann geht das. 
Wenn du wechselst, musst du wipen.


----------



## Klartext (21. Januar 2014)

Von Android 4.2 auf 4.4? Dann sowieso FullWipe..


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> ...
> Ne, bei mir geht's.
> Hab das aber auch manchmal, dann hilft bei mir immer in die Forenübersicht gehen und dann wieder ins Forum.
> ....


 
Neustart des N5 hat geholfen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Von Android 4.2 auf 4.4? Dann sowieso FullWipe..


 
Dann update ich wohl nicht.


----------



## Klartext (21. Januar 2014)

Apps sichern mit Titanium zB und dann Updaten. Danach kannst du alle Apps zurücksichern..


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Also, ich glaub AOKP ist genial wenn man ein Nexus hat, aber für mich ist es nichts. 
Hat teilweise noch weniger Einstellungen als CM, man kann beispielsweise die Softkeys nicht umbelegen. Werden nur die Onscreens unterstützt. 
Dazu noch die komische Displayhelligkeit.  
Also eindeutig nix fürs S3. 
Hat jemand sonst noch ROM-Empfehlungen? 
Hab überlegt ob ich Slim drauf hau, aber nicht wegen der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, sondern weil ich dann einfach ne schnelle leichte Rom hab und somit nen Guten Daily driver.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Apps sichern mit Titanium zB und dann Updaten. Danach kannst du alle Apps zurücksichern..


 
ist mir klar, aber ich hab ein Spiel wo ich zum beispiel alle Freunde verliere.
Ich kann mir zwar nicht erklären wieso aber es ist so.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also, ich glaub AOKP ist genial wenn man ein Nexus hat, aber für mich ist es nichts.
> Hat teilweise noch weniger Einstellungen als CM, man kann beispielsweise die Softkeys nicht umbelegen. Werden nur die Onscreens unterstützt.
> Dazu noch die komische Displayhelligkeit.
> Also eindeutig nix fürs S3.
> ...


 
ist die aokp official oder ported?


----------



## mrfloppy (21. Januar 2014)

jemand hier unterwegs der HTC ONE hat der mir eine gute rom empfehlen kann? htc sense super oder kann man drauf verzichten?


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ist die aokp official oder ported?


 
Official, also von der Seite.
Man merkt aber dass sich da nicht wirklich Mühe gegeben wurde. 
Led Einstellungen Fehlen fast komplett zum Beispiel.

Grad gesehen dass Slim nen Dark Mode hat, ist natürlich super mitm AMOLED.


----------



## Klartext (21. Januar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ist mir klar, aber ich hab ein Spiel wo ich zum beispiel alle Freunde verliere.
> Ich kann mir zwar nicht erklären wieso aber es ist so.


 
Welches? 

Klingt komisch, denn die Apps werden 1zu1 wieder eingespielt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Welches?
> 
> Klingt komisch, denn die Apps werden 1zu1 wieder eingespielt.


 
Weiß selber nicht wie genau das heißt ist aber so ein Anno Verschnitt fürs Handy  
Iwer hat mal gesagt, dass das mit der IMEI zusammenhängt, aber die sollte sich beim flashen eigentlich nicht ändern oder?
Ich glaub eher, dass das was mit deren Server zutuen hat...

Ich müsste dann noch Musik auf die SD ziehen damit die beim Factory Reset nicht auch gelöscht wird.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. Januar 2014)

um eine CM rom zu flashen, muß ich das nach anleitung über pc machen oder kann ich die zip über den bereits vorhandenen clockword mod machen?


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

Verbinde das Game einfach mit Play Games, falls es das kann


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Official, also von der Seite.
> Man merkt aber dass sich da nicht wirklich Mühe gegeben wurde.
> Led Einstellungen Fehlen fast komplett zum Beispiel.
> 
> Grad gesehen dass Slim nen Dark Mode hat, ist natürlich super mitm AMOLED.


 
sicher das die realdarkslim schon implementiert haben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Verbinde das Game einfach mit Play Games, falls es das kann


 
Nein kann es eben nicht, das ist das problem.
vielleicht probiere ich es aber trotzdem einfach mal.

Was kann man denn zu den 4.4 CM roms fürs s3 sagen?
Sind die nightlys stable und laufen rund?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Januar 2014)

Hat wer von euch schon mal ne eigene Rom gebastelt?
Oder noch besser eine bekannte wie CM oder so selbst portiert?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

Lea eventuell. Ich hab dazu nicht die Zeit.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> sicher das die realdarkslim schon implementiert haben.


 Ja, laut Seite. 
http://www.slimroms.net/index.php/slim-bean-features


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nein kann es eben nicht, das ist das problem.
> vielleicht probiere ich es aber trotzdem einfach mal.
> 
> Was kann man denn zu den 4.4 CM roms fürs s3 sagen?
> Sind die nightlys stable und laufen rund?


 
Ja, sind stabil.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

ich programmier ab und zu ein bisschen java, aber bisher nur am PC.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch schon mal ne eigene Rom gebastelt?
> Oder noch besser eine bekannte wie CM oder so selbst portiert?



Jo ich glaub Lea hat sich auf sein Nexus4 schon weit vor dem offiziellen Update mit KitKat versorgt.
Aber der ist seit geraumer Zeit gesperrt wie lang das nocht geht würd mich interessieren....


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

no offense, aber bis auf sein wissen  vermisst ich ihn absolut gar nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

Joa vermissen würd ich hier eh niemanden solange ich dann nicht der letzte hier bin und keiner mehr Antwortet spätesten dann würde ich anfangen jemanden zu vermissen 
Aber wie du sagst sein wissen hat ihn hier schon hervorstechen lassen wie auch manchmal seine Art sich auszudrücken.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Lea arbeitet auch bei AOKP & CM mit. 
Ihm haben wir das Feature zu verdanken dass die Quick panels geöffnet werden wenn man auf der rechten Seite die Leiste runter zieht.  
Ich vermisse ihn auch nicht. 
Black weiß alles was Lea auch weiß und ist netter.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

Hätte es Lea nicht gemacht, hätte es jemand anders gemacht. Außerdem kam er mir immer etwas egoistisch vor. Er hat sich gerne als der beste dargestellt, was ich bei so Open Source Sachen kritisch finde. 
Genug des Offtopics.
Was erhofft ihr euch von der nächsten Android Version?


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Switchr als festen Bestandteil. 
Noch anschließend zu sagen ist, dass ich ihn vollkommen verstehen kann. 
Für ihn ist unser Wissen eben sehr begrenzt, und ihr habt bestimmt auch schon mal gestöhnt als ein neuer kam und was total dämliches gefragt hat. 
Und genau das war bei Lea auch so, nur auf einem höheren Level und dass er es ausgesprochen hat, dass er das als dumme Frage befindet. 
Er kann sich wohl einfach nicht gut zurückhalten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

dann geh ich nicht in ein forum, wennnich mit Anfängern nicht klar komme.

b2t

ART als standard runtime.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsch mir dass so DLNA und UpnP Zeug integriert wird (nicht nur dieser proprietäre Allshare shit).


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

ART wird garantiert Standart. 
Auch wenns bei mir schlechter läuft als Dalvik.

Morgen teste ich noch AOKP und dann klatsch ich mir Slim drauf. 
Hoffentlich wird das nicht auch so ein Reinfall.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

Kein Plan was ich mir erhoffe Ich weiß ja nichtmal was ich mir von nem KitKat Update erhofft habe weil ich eh meist den Nova Launcher drauf knalle und sehr viele Apps deaktiviere  
Ergo ob Evo3d(ICS/JB) oder Gnex(JB/KK) sieht bei mir eh fast alles gleich aus. Hab auch nicht viele Apps.(im Launcher grad mal 25Apps und es sind keine Ausgeblendet)
Ach und ich hoffe das es eher so wird das es ein Stock Android gibt wo nur Stock Launcher+Gmail und der Appstore drauf ist.
Und wenn man was anderes braucht wie Google+, Now, Books usw. kann man sich das aus dem Store laden. 
Also bitte nicht noch mehr zeug rein packen find es jetzt schon zu viel. 
Deswegen gehen mir die anderen Oberflächen noch mehr auf den sack weil da nochmal 100Apps dazu kommen der Vorteil bei Stock Goolge kann man aber meistens alles deaktivieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch nicht viel. 
Ich versuche immer alles möglichst clean zu halten damit der gute Workflow da ist und die Laufzeit nicht total im *****. 
Hab momentan glaube ich unter 20 Apps.
Hab gezählt, sind 12 Stück. 
Kommen aber dann noch tausende Gapps dazu. 
Ich sollte mal ein anderes Pack benutzen und nicht das Full Pack.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab min 80 Apps drauf. Könnte man ja mal brauchen


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Okay, ich hab vor 4h gewiped. 
Aber viele kommen da nicht mehr dazu. 
Solid fehlt noch. 
Ich hab ja nichtmal ein Spiel.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab allein 5 Benchmarks, 5 Browser und 3 Launcher. Ich sollte mich mal entscheiden. Aber jede App hat seine Vor- und Nachteile...


----------



## Klartext (21. Januar 2014)

Genau 100 laut TB *hust*


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

Ach da hätte ich ja gucken können.. 107  Ich glaube, ich miste mal aus


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Januar 2014)

Hmm, 0 Benchmarks, 2 Browser und 2 Launcher. 
Wobei das jeweils Stock Launcher und Browser sind. 
Ich hab momentan installiert:
Aix Weather
Apex Launcher
Chrome
Instagram 
Keep
Poweramp 
SwiftKey 
Switchr
Tapatalk
Tiny White Icon Pack
Trickster Mod
Whatsapp 
Mehr ist es nicht, und halt die Gapps noch dazu.

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der Apex benutzt? 
Komme mit Nova garnicht klar.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Januar 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ich hab allein 5 Benchmarks, 5 Browser und 3 Launcher. Ich sollte mich mal entscheiden. Aber jede App hat seine Vor- und Nachteile...



Welche Browser hast du denn alle installiert?
Ich selber habe nur Firefox und Chrome drauf und eben den Standardbrowser von Android.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

Zugegeben es sind zweimal die selben: Chrome, Chrome Beta, Opera, Opera Beta, Next.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Januar 2014)

Ok hab mich bissl falsch ausgedrück mein Launcher zeigt 25 Symbole also inkl. Einstellung, Gallerie, Kontakte, Kamera, Rechner, SMS/MMS usw.
Von mir selbst installierte wirkliche Apps sind grad mal 9Stk.
Kindle
AppMonsterPro
NovaLauncher
Navigon Europa
RootExplorer
Postbank
Swiftkey
TapaTalk
WhatsApp
Also eigentlich hätte mir auch noch locker mein Defy noch gereicht wirklich Ausnutzen tu ich die Mehrleistung nicht.


----------



## AchtBit (22. Januar 2014)

Wer nutzt eigentlich (ausser mir) Blue Stacks ?  Ich mach da das APPs und Games - Vorchecking, weil man damit schnell viele Apps auf einemal testinstallieren und aussuchen kann. Mir fehlen nur die Root Rechte. Soll aber auch irgendwie gehn.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Braucht man eigentlich einen Viren Schutz?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

bei win ja, ab und zu mal scannen. Android? nein.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Man hört ja hin und wieder von Android Viren. Habe mit jetzt mal Avast Installiert.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klartext (22. Januar 2014)

Wenn sich das auf den letzen Post bezieht, musste ich lachen 

Am besten noch TaskManager installieren, damit man die Apps schön aus dem RAM werfen kann


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Ihr zerstört gerade alles  Taskmanager auch nicht? ^^

Sagt mir wenigstens warum


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Januar 2014)

Android ist nicht Windows. Das RAM-Management ist komplett anders aufgebaut. Generell gilt: nur genutzter RAM ist guter RAM.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Android ist nicht Windows. Das RAM-Management ist komplett anders aufgebaut. Generell gilt: nur genutzter RAM ist guter RAM.


 
Und das mein Akku dann länger hält ist nur Zufall oder wie?  Was macht einen Virenscanner denn sinnlos?


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2014)

Okay, Slim wirds nicht, die haben noch kein 4.4 fürs S3. 
Vielleicht Omni. 
Aber das ist mir n bisschen suspekt weil ich einfach nicht weiß welche Vorteile es mir bieten kann.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und das mein Akku dann länger hält ist nur Zufall oder wie?  Was macht einen Virenscanner denn sinnlos?


 


PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Virenscanner verlangsamen das System total, und sind daher eher kontraproduktiv. Wenn man ein bisschen sein Hirn anschaltet brauch man bei Android auch definitiv keinen.


 
Darum


----------



## Klartext (22. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Okay, Slim wirds nicht, die haben noch kein 4.4 fürs S3.
> Vielleicht Omni.
> Aber das ist mir n bisschen suspekt weil ich einfach nicht weiß welche Vorteile es mir bieten kann.


 
Downloads - i9300

...


----------



## AchtBit (22. Januar 2014)

Virenscanner macht nur Sinn, abgesehen von Leuten wie mir, die nie AV Software verwenden, wenn du dein Handy gerootet hat.

Und wo sollen sich 32Bit Speicherverwaltungen gross unterscheiden ??


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2014)

Danke, hab gemerkt dass ich anscheinend nur Stables angezeigt bekommen habe.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Virenscanner macht nur Sinn, abgesehen von Leuten wie mir, die nie AV Software verwenden, wenn du dein Handy gerootet hat.
> 
> Und wo sollen sich 32Bit Speicherverwaltungen gross unterscheiden ??


 
Gerootet ist es.


----------



## AchtBit (22. Januar 2014)

Na dann für Leute, die sich nicht bei jeder Aktion zu 100% sicher sind und die Software Pack nicht immer 'on the fly' installieren, ist es zu empfehlen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

solange man keine apks von russischen .biz seiten zieht auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Januar 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Was erhofft ihr euch von der nächsten Android Version?


 Native ipp Unterstützung. So wie bei iOS.


EDIT:
Wegen Lea und Custom Rom, der hätte auch wenn er nicht gesperrt wäre mir nicht gesagt, wie schwer es ist und wie lange man für die ersten Versuche in etwa einplanen muss.
Anstatt zu schreiben: "Ich hab x Stunden gebraucht." Hätte er einen viel längeren Post von wegen: "google dich doch selber 20 Minuten durch verschiedene Foren, du fauler, dummer noob" verfasst. Ne danke, darauf kann ich verzichten.


Gibts eigentlich sowas wie Activator für iOS auch für Android?
Also so eine Gesten App? z.B. um mit seitlichem Streichen mit 3 Fingern durch laufende Apps zu switchen usw.


Das mit dem Virenscanner haben wir ja geklärt. 
Braucht man nicht und verschleudert Ressourchen.

Freier Ram ist verschwendeter Ram. Ram der voll ist, ist nicht gleich belegt. Ist halt ein Linux-like Ram management. Und dem von Windows überlegen.
Das du mit Taskkiller weniger Akku verbrauchst, liegt eher nicht am leeren Ram, sondern an weniger laufenden Tasks, dadurch weniger CPU Last, Wake-Ups,... 
Trotzdem ist das relativ sinnfrei.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2014)

Hm, hab grad mal Slim gesaugt, verstehe aber gerade deren Installation nicht.
Man soll anscheinend eigene Gapps von denen nutzen, sehe ich das richtig?
Installation

EDIT: Natürlich, macht Sinn wegen dem DarkMode, brain.exe war auf Standby.
Flashe das dann morgen, ich sollte jetzt mal Französisch lernen anstatt meinen PC auszusaugen und dann noch was zu flashen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Hab jetzt leider hier noch nicht mit gelesen, da ich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit Android beschäftigt bin.
> Ist dieser Fehler mit der PCGH-App ein bekanntes Problem? Die Buttons unten werden abgeschnitten.
> (Bin auf Nexus 5)


 
Japp... Das selbe auch auf dem Nexus 7 -.-


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2014)

Benutz doch einfach Tapatalk...
Seit es die Free Version davon gibt, hat die ForumRunner App absolut keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.

Edit: So, hab jetzt Slim drauf, auf den ersten Blick ne geile Rom! 
Hab aber leider noch keine Einstellung zum ausstellen der Softkeybeleuchtung beim gefunden, gibt's da ne App?


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist seit gerade eben so eine kack Notification da, die "Modem Log" heißt. Darunter teilt sie mir noch mit: "Modem log is on the way".
Was ist das, wo kommt es her (laut google afaik von android, aber was hat es dann plötzlich aktiviert?) und vor allem, *wie werde ich den Sche*ß augenblicklich los*?

Draufklicken und dann unter "Mobile Log" die Haken rausnehmen bringt nix. Der für "startup at boot" wird automatisch wieder gesetzt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Januar 2014)

Welches Handy bis 250€ hat denn die längste Akkulaufzeit? Bis auf den Akku hab ich sonst eigentlich keine speziellen Anforderungen daran


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

hast du Probleme mit täglichem laden? 

Ansonsten Moto G hält schon ordentlich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist seit gerade eben so eine kack Notification da, die "Modem Log" heißt. Darunter teilt sie mir noch mit: "Modem log is on the way".
> Was ist das, wo kommt es her (laut google afaik von android, aber was hat es dann plötzlich aktiviert?) und vor allem, *wie werde ich den Sche*ß augenblicklich los*?
> 
> Draufklicken und dann unter "Mobile Log" die Haken rausnehmen bringt nix. Der für "startup at boot" wird automatisch wieder gesetzt.


 
Also so spontan würde ich "einfach" Full Wipe machen. 
Muss man manchmal wenn Android spackt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> hast du Probleme mit täglichem laden?
> 
> Ansonsten Moto G hält schon ordentlich.


 
Naja, eigentlich nicht aber gerade ideal ists nicht da ich es nur als Backup bräuchte  Oder macht das nichts wenn es ständig an der Dose hängt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also so spontan würde ich "einfach" Full Wipe machen.
> Muss man manchmal wenn Android spackt.


 Problem hat sich gerade von selbst gelöst.

Nach dem 5. reboot wars plötzlich wieder weg.  Ich hoffe, das kommt so schnell nicht zurück.


----------



## AchtBit (22. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Freier Ram ist verschwendeter Ram. Ram der voll ist, ist nicht gleich belegt. Ist halt ein Linux-like Ram management. Und dem von Windows überlegen.



Ich fasse es nicht, etz muss ich M$ auch noch verteidigen. 

Falsch ist nunmal falsch. Bei *nix ist sogut wie alles besser aber nicht die Speicherverwaltung, die ist nämlich genau gleich. Einzige Ausnahme, das Windhoze Sys verwendet bzw. reserviert einen fest adressierten Speicher. Das sind die ersten 16MB Low Memory (von unten nach oben 4kb gesperrt, 640kb kernel, 384kb I/O, 15MB System Reserved). K.A. warum M& hier einen Standard verwendet , wahrscheinlich ist das sowas wie "Privatgrundstück!  Zutritt für Entwickler verboten". 

Ne, der Ursprung liegt in der x86 Limitierung. Das System + Maschine musste im 640kb Low und 384kb Hi Speicher initialisiert werden, damit der erweiterte Speicher über 1MB überhaupt erst genutzt werden konnte. Durch die ständigen Erweiterungen am OS war 1MB halt nicht mehr ausreichend und man hat nochmals 15MB Sub Systemspeicher reserviert. Tatsächlich aber haben die x86er Maschinen, seit dem Pentium, einen 32bit Adressbus, welcher es eigentlich dem OS erlaubt, einen x-beliebigen Adressraum zu beziehn. M% sieht keinen Grund was zu ändern, weils im Prinzip auch egal ist. Bei *nix ist die Speicherposition, für das Systemabbild optional. Die Verwaltung jedoch ist 100% das gleiche Prinzip.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

ja, aber trotzdem sind Taskmanager auf Android Contraproduktiv, da apps die im RAM sind bei Bedarf einfach geschlossen werden. IOS style.


----------



## AchtBit (22. Januar 2014)

Ist bei windows genauso. Nur der eigentliche Prozess dazu, wurde  angehalten. Mit Prozess Hacker z.B. kannst diese Prozesse anzeigen lassen. Meistens sind noch gut 10 Prozesse im Cache deren Speicher noch nicht geflusht werden musste. Oder probiers einfach. start ein Programm, beende es und start es nochmal. Der 2. Start wird deutlich kürzer sein.


Edit: Der Taskmanager für Android zeigt dir nur laufende Prozesse an und nicht die gestoppten


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

Tut mir Leid ich glaub wir sprechen aneinander vorbei.

Bin bisschen verwirrt.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Wie kann man eigentlich diese permanenten Broadcast Meldungen bei CM unterbinden? Ich bekommt echt noch n Vogel


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Januar 2014)

hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr da mal reinschauen und gucken ob evtl jemand mir dabei helfen kann? geht um mein htc one

GROßES Problem hoffe kleine Ursache - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Januar 2014)

Seit wann  kann man den 4.4 nur mit TWRP flashen? 
Auf meinem nexus hab ichs mit cm gemacht....


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Januar 2014)

keine ahnung, war mir auch neu da die rom von insertcoin 4.4 ist und ich die mit cwm geflasht hatte. bringt mir nur zur zeit nichts 
ich denke ich habe die ganzen partitionen platt gemacht und dadurch passiert nichts mehr und alles endet in einem reboot. würde nur gerne das wieder herstellen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Januar 2014)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen 
Vielleicht weiß ja Black was


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Januar 2014)

wäre schön nur leider zur zeit nicht da


----------



## dainless (22. Januar 2014)

Hey, kenne wer eines app die verschiedene appstores überwacht, und bei Bedarf eine notification raushaut, wenn Preis x unterschritten wurde? Vergesse zb täglich bei Amazon rein zu schauen, so ist mir aber im Dezember Game dev Story dich die Lappen gegangen :/

Aus meinem ipod Touch hatte ich mal so eine app, weiß aber den Namen nicht mehr...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> wäre schön nur leider zur zeit nicht da


 
Ok mit HTC kenn ich mich gar nicht aus.

Deine Recovery geht nicht und das Handy wird also auch nicht erkannt über ADB?

EDIT: kind of a long shot but: http://www.andromods.com/unroot-locking/how-to-restore-to-stock-unbrick-unrooting-htc-one-m7.html


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2014)

dainless schrieb:


> Hey, kenne wer eines app die verschiedene appstores überwacht, und bei Bedarf eine notification raushaut, wenn Preis x unterschritten wurde? Vergesse zb täglich bei Amazon rein zu schauen, so ist mir aber im Dezember Game dev Story dich die Lappen gegangen :/
> 
> Aus meinem ipod Touch hatte ich mal so eine app, weiß aber den Namen nicht mehr...


 
Bei iOS gabs mal AppGratis. 
Oder AppTicker bzw. AppZapp. 
Unter Android ist mir eine solche App nicht bekannt, hab aber auch noch nie danach gesucht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> hab aber auch noch nie danach gesucht.


 
Weil spyware.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2014)

Warum sollte das Spyware sein? 
Kontrolliert doch nur die Appstores.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

ich frage mich immer warum die apps soviele berechtigungen möchten. sie kontrollieren ja eig nur die appstores.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nichts von irgendwelchen Berichtigungen, da ich solche Apps ja nicht kenne. 
Aber man kann Berichtigungen auch notfalls entziehen. 
Mit App Ops oder so. 
Aber ich brauch das eh ned. 
Ich hab meine 12-13 Standartapps und mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Januar 2014)

problem ist das anscheinend die ordner gelöscht sind und flashvorgänge deswegen abbrechen weil keine ordner mehr existieren. ich kann adb sideload machen, die installation startet und bricht dann ab. gebe ich adb devices ein kommt nichts, unbekanntes gerät


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Aber ich brauch das eh ned.
> Ich hab meine 12-13 Standartapps und mehr brauch ich nicht.


 
Mach doch bitte den Standart nicht zum Standard...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> problem ist das anscheinend die ordner gelöscht sind und flashvorgänge deswegen abbrechen weil keine ordner mehr existieren. ich kann adb sideload machen, die installation startet und bricht dann ab. gebe ich adb devices ein kommt nichts, unbekanntes gerät


 
Ok du kannst auch kein backup restoren?


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2014)

Slim Haut mich um. 
Einfach genial. 
Allein schon dass man diese Möglichkeit hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Januar 2014)

Könnt ihr mir eine APP empfehlen, um heute eine provisorische Lärmmessung durchzuführen? Hab momentan keine anständigen dbA Messgeräte da...


----------



## aliriza (23. Januar 2014)

Das beste was ich bis her hatte https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.tudarmstadt.tk.noisemap


----------



## mrfloppy (23. Januar 2014)

@bl4ck_92 
  ne konnte leider garnichtsmehr machen. ABER ich habe es hinbekommen, nachdem ich den bootloader relocked habe daraufhin wieder unlocked sämtlichen kram neu über fastboot installiert hatte konnte ich wieder flashen. jetzt frisst die murmel auch twrp als recovery. keine ahnung was das war, ich kann es mir nicht wirklich erklären aber es hat geklappt . 
slim hatte ich ja eine drauf , sind wirklich schick gemacht hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, aber die hatte meine sim nicht erkannt , somit kein umts oder telefon. zwei andere die ich testen wollte ließen sich nichtmal sauber flashen. alle drei sind aber damit beschriftet das sie für htc one m7 sind, naja. hab jetzt eine rom 4.4 von viper drauf, sieht auch schick aus


----------



## Klartext (23. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Slim Haut mich um.
> Einfach genial.
> Allein schon dass man diese Möglichkeit hat:
> 
> ...



Das hat schon seit JB sogut wie jede CR


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Slim Haut mich um.
> Einfach genial.
> Allein schon dass man diese Möglichkeit hat:


Jopp Slim ist geil. Darum auch immer mein Favorit.


----------



## Murdoch (23. Januar 2014)

Was soll das sein?
Also das mit dem darum und eeee usw?


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Das hat schon seit JB sogut wie jede CR


Hm, beim S3 aber anscheinend nicht, CM und AOKP hatten nichts dergleichen.
Scheint mir auch so, dass Slim mehr als die anderen auf Samsung ausgerichtet ist.
Man kann sogar wenn man will die Navigation Bar einblenden.
Vielleicht benutze ich die mal...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> @bl4ck_92
> ne konnte leider garnichtsmehr machen. ABER ich habe es hinbekommen, nachdem ich den bootloader relocked habe daraufhin wieder unlocked sämtlichen kram neu über fastboot installiert hatte konnte ich wieder flashen. jetzt frisst die murmel auch twrp als recovery. keine ahnung was das war, ich kann es mir nicht wirklich erklären aber es hat geklappt .
> slim hatte ich ja eine drauf , sind wirklich schick gemacht hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, aber die hatte meine sim nicht erkannt , somit kein umts oder telefon. zwei andere die ich testen wollte ließen sich nichtmal sauber flashen. alle drei sind aber damit beschriftet das sie für htc one m7 sind, naja. hab jetzt eine rom 4.4 von viper drauf, sieht auch schick aus


 
das freut mich. nichts ist schlimmer als SW bricks, außer natürlich HW bricks.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Januar 2014)

Kann man denn  nun 4.4 mit cwm flashen? 
In dem anderen thread hat der eine nämlich das Gegenteil behauptet. 
Geht slim auch auf deutsch?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2014)

Da @Bratwurstmobil ja auf android-hilfe schreibt, dass es nur mit TWRP geht, wird das schon stimmen. (Warum sind eig alle auf android-hilfe?) 
Ich nutze eh nur TWRP, da ichs besser finde.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Januar 2014)

Und wenn man cwm hat einfach TWRP flashen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2014)

jop. kannst ja über flashify machen, dann musst nicht adb nutzen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich wüsste was flashify ist 
Wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin schau ich mir das mal genauer an und entscheide mich was mein s3 bekommt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2014)

flashify ist ne app. ziemlich net. brauchst nur das recoveryfile, und dann kannste mit flashify ganz einfach deine recovery flashen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Januar 2014)

Dann zieh ich mir heute abend wenn ich Zuhause bin flashify und twrp


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2014)

Wasn das fürn Quark hier? 
Natürlich kann man 4.4 mit CWM flashen, hab ich doch auch gemacht. 
Und bei Slim sind die Features von Slim selbst nicht auf Deutsch, der Rest schon. 
Ich find Englisch aber eh besser, hab jetzt auch das ganze System auf Englisch gestellt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2014)

ich würde trotzdem twrp nehmen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2014)

Klar, das ist ja auch Geschmackssache. 
Ich wollte nur mal eben die Aussage dass man 4.4 angeblich nicht mit CWM flashen kann berichtigen.


----------



## mrfloppy (23. Januar 2014)

war mir auch neu das das nicht gehen soll, hatte die rom von insertcoin 4.4 auch mit cwm drauf, lief auch problemlos bis vorgestern wo ich slim draufbügeln wollte. vllt meint der ab 4.4.2 ? keine ahnung


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> war mir auch neu das das nicht gehen soll, hatte die rom von insertcoin 4.4 auch mit cwm drauf, lief auch problemlos bis vorgestern wo ich slim draufbügeln wollte. vllt meint der ab 4.4.2 ? keine ahnung


 
Nö, hab ja gestern noch 4.4.2 Slim geflasht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2014)

Habe seit mehrere Monate Android 4.4.2 Temasek darauf, geflasht mit CWM. Performance und Akku Verbrauch ist perfekt. Natürlich ohne ARt.


----------



## Murdoch (23. Januar 2014)

Was ist Art?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2014)

Android Runtime.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Januar 2014)

Kann man mit flashify auch komplette customs flashen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2014)

ja, aber die recovery brauchst du trotzdem.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Januar 2014)

Ja schon klar  
Ist bloß einfacher wenn man alles mit nur app flashen kann.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2014)

Kannst du vergessen per APP zu flashen, außer du willst dein Gerät Zerschroten.
Was ist hält die ab von CWM.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2014)

flashify funktioniert wundervoll.


----------



## AchtBit (24. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid ich glaub wir sprechen aneinander vorbei.
> 
> Bin bisschen verwirrt.


 
Glaub ich nicht. Du meinst die Leiste mit den 'kürzlich ausgeführten Apps', die durch Gedrücktlassen der Hometaste aufgeht, oder?  Anhalten, war vielleicht auch ein schlecht gewählter Begriff. Das ist schon beenden aber die Daten verbleiben so lange im Speicher, bis der Ram voll ist und dann erst werden, nach dem 'First In, First Out' Prinzip, die ältesten Daten vom Speicher gelöscht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2014)

Mein Phone hat diese Woche USB-Host Funktionalität per Softwareupdate bekommen. Und das Jahre nach release, verrückt .


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Januar 2014)

Kann man irgendwie die Softkeys umbelegen mit ner App? 
Also Slim hat das nicht eingebaut.


----------



## Klartext (24. Januar 2014)

Softkeys beim S3? Verfehlt das nicht den Zweck?  

Bin der Meinung, man kann die unter Slim anpassen. Hab mein Tab grad nicht zur Hand, da ist es drauf, aber bin der Meinung, dass es geht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Januar 2014)

Du meinst die Navigationbar. 
Ich meine die Softkeys neben dem Homebutton.


----------



## Klartext (24. Januar 2014)

Ach, es ist Freitag, mein Kopf ist schon im Wochenende  Sorry! 
Puh, das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Geht bestimmt, frag mal Doktor Google.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Januar 2014)

Brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen.  
Okay, ich frag mal. 
Das Problem ist, dass das glaube ich @Stock geht.


----------



## Klartext (24. Januar 2014)

Mit Root Rechten kannst du die MapDatei anpassen, gibt Tutorials zu genüge. Also eigentlich kein Hexenwerk


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Januar 2014)

Okay, danke, mach ich wenn ich Zuhause bin.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Januar 2014)

bei Omni kann ich bei mir den Capacitive-Buttons ganz simple jede Funktion zuweisen die ich möchte.


----------



## MisterLaggy (24. Januar 2014)

Es gibt dann auch noch die Option für double und long tap.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Januar 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Es gibt dann auch noch die Option für double und long tap.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich nehme an, das ist CM? 
Hab die Option da ja immer benutzt, aber bei Slim fehlt die eben.


----------



## MisterLaggy (24. Januar 2014)

Das ist Omni.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr eig ein Lieblings IconPack?


----------



## MisterLaggy (25. Januar 2014)

Nox Icon Pack


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Januar 2014)

Tiny White Icon Pack.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich nutz zZ das Belle UI Icon Pack, sieht ganz gut aus!

Und eine APP die ich euch sehr ans Herz lege: Pushbullet


----------



## Klartext (25. Januar 2014)

Goolors Square


----------



## godfather22 (26. Januar 2014)

Hiho
Mit welcher APP kann ich eigentlich die Spannungen auslesen, die auf dem SoC anliegen? Bei CPU-Z finde ich nichts...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Januar 2014)

eventuell mit trickstermod, sofern root.


----------



## godfather22 (27. Januar 2014)

Und ohne Root gibts da ncihts? Ich möchte die Spannung ja nciht verändern und hab letztens erst wieder die Stock-Rom aufgespielt


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Januar 2014)

Wozu willst du sie dann  wissen?


----------



## godfather22 (27. Januar 2014)

Es interessiert mich wie ein ARM-Chip so verhältnismäßig viel Leistung bieten kann, obwohl der Stromverbrauch so gering ist, und nicht mal Passive Kühlkörper verbaut sind


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2014)

Da sagt dir die Betriebsspannung aber kaum was drüber.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Januar 2014)

die unterscheidet sich auch nicht wirklich, bei meinem Find liegen glaube ich 1,25V bei 1512MHz an.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Januar 2014)

Da musst mal schauen was beim standartkernel so normal ist.  Es wird bei den meisten Smartphones im oc Thema die Standard Einstellung genannt und da schreiben dann auch immer welche was sie erreicht haben beim ocen oder untervolten.


----------



## Poempel (27. Januar 2014)

Kann eigentlich jemand von euch bestätigen, dass das Samsung Wetterwidget viel Akku verbraucht bzw. viele Wakelogs erzeugt? Die Akkulaufzeit meines S3 hat sich extrem verbessert und ich glaub das einzige, was ich verändert hab war das Wetterwidget. Ich benutz jetzt das von Yahoo... designmäßig kann das einiges, finde ich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Frage kann man Google play Cards denn online kaufen?
also wie zum beispiel hier? Dass man draufzahlen muss ist erst mal egal


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Januar 2014)

Poempel schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich jemand von euch bestätigen, dass das Samsung Wetterwidget viel Akku verbraucht bzw. viele Wakelogs erzeugt? Die Akkulaufzeit meines S3 hat sich extrem verbessert und ich glaub das einzige, was ich verändert hab war das Wetterwidget. Ich benutz jetzt das von Yahoo... designmäßig kann das einiges, finde ich


 
Keine Ahnung, ich benutze seither das absolut geniale und genaue Aix Weather.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Januar 2014)

d.h. ihr habt immer location services an?


----------



## Abductee (27. Januar 2014)

Gibts eine Lösung wie ich das Syncronisieren (kompletter Abgleich) im Standard-Email-App vom Nexus 4 deaktivieren kann?
Das zyklische abrufen ist in den optionen deaktiviert, das funktioniert auch.
Wenn ich aber beim Maileingang von unten nach unten wische und ich komm zu weit runter, startet er eine manuelle syncronisierung wo aber auch alles auf meinem Emailkonto gelöscht wird was ich nur am Handy gelöscht haben wollte.
Manuell ruf ich die Emails über pop3 ab, mit deaktivierter Serverlöschung, trotzdem löscht er mir die Mails wenn ich zu weit runter scroole.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> d.h. ihr habt immer location services an?


Nein, Standort Manuell festgelegt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Januar 2014)

ich glaube langsam ich bin einfach nur krankhaft paranoid. 

scheiss Drogen


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ich glaube langsam ich bin einfach nur krankhaft paranoid.
> 
> scheiss Drogen


 
Das versteh ich jetzt ned, aber ist ja auch egal. 
Btw, an alle Busfahrer: Probiert mal Öffi aus, ist ne echt geile App!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Januar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage kann man Google play Cards denn online kaufen?
> also wie zum beispiel hier? Dass man draufzahlen muss ist erst mal egal


 
Hat keiner eine Antwort oder werde ich einfach nur ignoriert?


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die schon im Laden kaufen. Man muss diesem Online Händler halt vertrauen, kannst ja auch Nachnahme oder so machen, wenn die dir nicht den Code, sondern das Teil schicken.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt ned, aber ist ja auch egal.
> Btw, an alle Busfahrer: Probiert mal Öffi aus, ist ne echt geile App!


 
wegen tracking und so.

@Playstore Karte. Die gibts doch quasi überall? Warum Online mehr bezahlen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Januar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hat keiner eine Antwort oder werde ich einfach nur ignoriert?


 Was blubbert *quakt *denn da aus meiner ignore Liste hervor?

  
Nee, nur Spaß.  

Ähm ne, kp.
Brauchst du die so dringend?
Anstonsten kannste doch einfach morgen früh auf dem Weg zur Schule/Uni/Arbeit eine kaufen gehen. Die gibts doch echt fast überall.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Januar 2014)

Ja ich weiß ich hatte sie halt gerne heute abend noch gehabt weil ich mal Google movies testen wollte. 
Vielleicht mach ich das auch noch...


----------



## godfather22 (27. Januar 2014)

Apropos Play Movie... Gibt es da mittlerweile eigentlich die Möglichkeit Filme in Originalsprache zu gucken? Ich hab mir da letztens into the wild ausgeliehen und die Synchro ist einfach billig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2014)

Android in den USA erstmals Spitzenreiter, und somit weltweit Spitzenreiter:

Android in den USA erstmals Spitzenreiter - ComputerBase


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Januar 2014)

Ja, bei sovielen billig Androiden nicht wirklich verwunderlich .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2014)

Ja aber Samsung hat über 315 Millionen Mobile Geräte verkauft, unglaublich.

Mein nächstes muss das haben (im August ist Vertragsverlängerungszeit):
- Full HD oder höher 
- 5.5` oder größer,
- Stift incl.
- Snapdragon 800 oder 805 ,
- 32 GB Speicher,
- 3 GB RAM,
- 8 -16 MP Cam mit optische Bildstabilisator
- Android 4.3 oder besser
- Preis unwichtig


----------



## Offset (28. Januar 2014)

Nutzt ihr eigentlich Nfc und wenn ja für was?

Bei mir waren zwar solche Sticker dabei um Einstellungen zu ändern, hab sie aber nur 2 Mal benutzt und dann nie wieder.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Januar 2014)

Ich benutze es nie, aber wenn ich solche Dinger hätte würde ich es zumindest ausprobieren.
Saugt das eigentlich viel Akku?


----------



## Poempel (28. Januar 2014)

Mein Nexus 10 ist irgendwie bisschen langsam und laggy geworden... was kann man da machen? Ich hab morgen mal Zeit mich ausführlich damit zu beschäftigen. Der erste Gedanke war natürlich ein Werksreset, aber erreicht man damit wirklich den Zustand wie bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme? Was muss/kann man da alles machen?

Und: bringt CyanogenMod mehr Performance? Zumindest CM 10.2 (Android 4.3) wäre ja verfügbar...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2014)

apps benutzen die den Cache und dalvik cache leeren.
Wenn dann nimm CM11 ist schnell, leistungsfähig und Akku schonend.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Januar 2014)

CM bringt auf jeden Fall was. 
Hau es einfach mal drauf.


----------



## Klartext (28. Januar 2014)

CM schadet nie und besser als Stock ist es allemal. CM11 dürfte auch verfügbar sein

Edit: https://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=manta


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Januar 2014)

Und auf den Nexus Geräten läuft es auch immer gut. 
Wenn du ein Bastler bist kannst du eventuell auch AOKP nehmen, da kann man mehr einstellen. 
Kann grade aber ned gucken welche Version da gerade aktuell ist fürs N10.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Januar 2014)

Auf meinem 7 läuft cm 11 und es läuft einwandfrei, da will man nicht mehr zurück so flüssig läuft das


----------



## Poempel (29. Januar 2014)

Naja CM 11 gibts da höchstens als milestone snapshot. Meine Eltern  benutzen das Ding auch viel, da sollte die ROM schon ordentlich laufen.  Aber ich probier erstmal, was ein Werksreset so bringt... bin recht  unerfahren was Custom ROMs angeht (würde das nur machen, wenn sich das  tatsächlich bei der Performance bemerkbar macht, denn der  Funktionsumfang der Stock ROM reicht mir vollkommen).


----------



## Klartext (29. Januar 2014)

Höchstens Miltestone Snapshot?

Die werden gerade deswegen rausgehauen, weil sie stabil sind... Und auf Nexus Geräten sind auch die Nightlys mehr als stabil..


----------



## Poempel (29. Januar 2014)

Okay das wusste ich nicht 

Also der Factory Reset hat erstmal ein bisschen was gebracht... trotzdem ruckeln manche Apps noch. Hab gerade herausgefunden, dass die Freie Presse E-Paper App flüssig läuft, wenn man GPU-Rendering erzwingt. Chrome läuft zwar so erstmal recht gut, aber auf aufwendigeren Seiten gibt es manchmal komische lags. Was mir auch noch nicht gefällt: die Google Maps App ruckelt recht stark (auch auf meinem SIII). Würde sowas durch eine andere ROM verbessert werden?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Januar 2014)

Möchtest du mal versuchen zu Erklären was genau du mit "ruckeln" meinst?


----------



## Poempel (29. Januar 2014)

Naja ruckeln eben  Das Scrollen auf der Karte bei Maps zum Beispiel läuft mit zu wenig Bildern pro Sekunde ab (ich schätze mal maximal 10fps). Ich denke mal daraus resultiert auch generell die leicht verzögerte Reaktion auf Eingaben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Januar 2014)

Bei einem N10 mit KK sollte da absolut nichts ruckeln. Irgwelche Apps im Background die den Prozessor belasten?


----------



## Poempel (29. Januar 2014)

Das Ruckeln ist immer vorhanden. Hab zum Test eben noch mal nen kompletten Neustart gemacht (hab lange den An/Aus Schalter gehalten, bis es neu startet). Wenn ich weit herauszoome ruckelt es stärker. Die Google Maps App läuft auf meinem SIII ein bisschen besser, aber trotzdem nicht richtig flüssig. Das ganze ist da, seit es mal ein größeres Update der App gab. 10fps sind vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben und das lässt sich auch schlecht schätzen, aber das Ruckeln fällt schon stark auf.

Mein Vater hat ein Note 3 als Diensttelefon und selbst da läuft die Maps App nicht in allen Situationen flüssig. Wenn man bei Google Earth Städte in 3D auf dem Note ansieht wirds ziemlich extrem, sodass das Rumspielen damit dann garkeinen mehr Spaß macht. Ist das ein Problem, was allgemein mit Android zutun hat?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Januar 2014)

Ja weil die App auch die Daten live mit nem Server abgleicht und die Karte runterläd. Sprich ohne gutes Inet laggt die immer.


----------



## Poempel (29. Januar 2014)

Bis vor 3 Wochen hatte ich noch DSL Light 384 und jetzt ne 16.000er Leitung und es ruckelt genau gleich. Das kann nun wirklich nicht der Grund sein o.O


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Januar 2014)

Dass das Nex zu wenig power hat halt auch nicht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. Januar 2014)

Kennt sich hier jemand aus wie man unter CWM die SD Karte mounten kann? Fehlermeldung: E:Can't mount /sdcard/

Wollte gerade SlimKat auf mein S2 flashen und jetzt das...

Edith: Scheinbar ist das der interne Speicher


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Januar 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand aus wie man unter CWM die SD Karte mounten kann? Fehlermeldung: E:Can't mount /sdcard/
> 
> Wollte gerade SlimKat auf mein S2 flashen und jetzt das...
> 
> Edith: Scheinbar ist das der interne Speicher


 
Wollte Grad sagen, sdcard ist nicht die sdkarte. 
/sdcard = Interner Speicher 
/sdcard1 = SD Karte


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. Januar 2014)

Jo, was nun? Könnte nur ne ROM mit Odin drüberflashen, weil das Gerät zusätzlich im Bootloop hängt xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Januar 2014)

Hm, dann ist schlecht. 
Kommst denn in die Recovery? 
Ich nehme mal an Nein..


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. Januar 2014)

Oh doch, dort ist ja der Fehler. Hab die Zip Archive mit adb push in den internen Speicher geschoben, aber bei der Installation von der Rom selbst gibt wieder ne Fehlermeldung... set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Januar 2014)

Hmm, hast mal die zip neu geladen? 
Kann ab und zu passieren dass der DL kaputt ist.
Und Btw, ich würde die rom doch eher auf die SD Karte schieben, damit nicht auf dem gleichen Datenträger gelesen und geschrieben wird, das kann auch Fehler hervorrufen. 
Und auch das wipen nicht vergessen?


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. Januar 2014)

Klar hab ich gewiped Ist ja nicht mein erstes mal

Erstmal kommt ein anderer Kernel drauf, dann probiere ich die neu heruntergeladene Rom 

E: Das war beides nix (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte nur sicher gehen. 
Meine Lehrerin hat immer gesagt, die dümmsten Fehler passieren auch den besten. 
Ich drück dir dann mal die Daumen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Januar 2014)

event mal twrp flashen. oder backup flashen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. Januar 2014)

Funktioniert leider auch nicht, ich weiß jetzt echt nicht mehr weiter


----------



## JPW (30. Januar 2014)

Über Odin geflasht? 
Vielleicht probierst du mal eine Dreiteilige ROM wenn nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25956284
Nachdem sie die Patente rausgesaugt haben hat Google anscheinend nichts mehr für Moto übrig gehabt. 
Dafür könnte Lenovo bald das anbieten woran Dell und HP gescheitert sind: Vollständiger HW-Supply aus einer Hand von Phone bis Server(da hat man gerade IBMs Small-Business Abteilung übernommen).


----------



## Der Maniac (30. Januar 2014)

o.O

Die Reise für Motorola geht weiter... Mal sehen wo sie endet... Hoffentlich nicht im Bakrott, machen ja relativ gute Telefone, siehe Defy(+), zumindest mir gefällt das Gerät sehr gut!


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2014)

Mit Milestone, Defy und X gab es halt nur Sonderfeatures aber kein schneller höher weiter um gegen Samsung Nokia und Apple zu argumentieren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Januar 2014)

Google hat mal wieder alles richtig gemacht. 

Und Lenovo kaufe ich nicht. Da knallt meine Ökobilanz ja voll in den Keller.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Januar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Über Odin geflasht?
> Vielleicht probierst du mal eine Dreiteilige ROM wenn nichts mehr geht.


 
Die Frage ist nur wo ich die herbekomme. Sammobile und Konsorten bieten ja nur noch ewig lansame Filesharer als Download zu verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Januar 2014)

Dürfte ich mal fragen was für Verträge ihr habt? Mein Vodafone Vertrag läuft dieses Jahr nämlich ab und ich hatte vor mir einen zu holen wo das Handy nicht inbegriffen ist, außerdem brauch ich sowas wie SMS und freiminuten kaum.


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Januar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dürfte ich mal fragen was für Verträge ihr habt? Mein Vodafone Vertrag läuft dieses Jahr nämlich ab und ich hatte vor mir einen zu holen wo das Handy nicht inbegriffen ist, außerdem brauch ich sowas wie SMS und freiminuten kaum.


bin seit jahren bei vodafon. dadurch gibts glücklicherweise fleißig rabatte. 
bin mir für meine nächsten aber auch unschlüssig, da mir n neues handy und ne LTE flat vollkommen ausreicht. na okay, evtl 50 frei sms und n paar freiminuten.
is halt das gute als längjähriger kunde...da passen sie die vertrage auch gerne mal individuell an
kann ich also nur jedem empfehlen, anstatt ständig zu wechseln


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2014)

Wieviel Volumen brauchst du denn und wie stehts um den Empfang bei dir?

D1 ist hier mit Abstand am besten, dehalb würde ich bei mehreren hundert MB und hohem ich-brauch-3G Verlangen vermutlich zu Congstar gehen. (Da bin ich für SMS und Telefon und war auch fürs inet mal bei denen)

Fürs Internet bin ich inzwischen aber bei Netzclub. (da zu geizig fürs D1 Internet) 
Sind zwar nur 100MB den Monat und das O2 Netz ist hier leider auch nicht sooo prickelnd, aber ich brauchs auch nur für Whatsapp&Co. Das geht auch mit EDGE und sprengt die 100MB nicht. Vor allem aber ist es *GRATIS*!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich bin Vodafone/McSim (Studententarif), 10€ und dafür bekomm ich 200 FM/FSMS und 500MB Traffic.

Netz von D2 ist eig ziemlich Bombe, scheiss auf die TCom (Netzfaschos).


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2014)

Also hier unterliegt D2 D1 ganz klar.
Dank dual sim kann ich das auch ziemlich gut beurteilen. 

Empfang hab ich überall, aber mit D1 viel öfter H, wenn es bei D2 nur E ist.


@Black
Was hast du eigentlich gegen Motorola?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Januar 2014)

Ich wohne in München, da ich mich auch hauptsächlich dort aufhalte sollte ich hoffentlich keine netzprobleme bekommen 
Ich hab im Moment 500MB die zu haben wäre schon ganz nett. 
Ich brauch halt die ganzen SMS und Telefon Flatrates nicht, und die Bindung an ein Handy für zwei Jahre auch nicht. 

@Black, den Vertrag den du hast gilt der auch für Schüler? 
Ich bin nämlich frühestens nächstes Jahr Student. 

Welcher Anbieter ist mir eigentlich relativ egal Hauptsache der Preis stimmt für die Leistung. 

Weiß einer wie viel vorher man seinen Vertrag bei Vodafone kündigen muss?


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Januar 2014)

Du suchst also nur ein Vertrag mit Internet und das Anrufe und SMS extra kosten?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Januar 2014)

Ja eigentlich schon, da ich eh kaum was anderes brauche und die    Preise sind eh nicht hoch. Ein paar freiminuten wären vielleicht nicht verkehrt aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Januar 2014)

Jetzt mal ganz ohne Freiminuten aber mit 500MB Internet könnte man sich mal das Angebot von Aldi Talk anschauen 
 500MB 6,99€ Internet-Flatrate M
 1500MB 9,99€ Internet-Flatrate L
 Da musst du allerdings immer eine Aufladekarte bei Aldi kaufen und dann das Paket dazu buchen, wenn noch genug Guthaben drauf ist verlängert sich die Flat für nochmal 30 Tage, wenn nicht wird es automatisch abbestellt.
 Aber auch so kannst du es jeden Monat abbestellen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch Aldi, 150MB für 4€. 
Telefon und SMS nutze ich eh NIE.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts denn mit Nummer übernehmen aus?


----------



## cabtronic (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte auch Mcsim vor, aber jetzt hab ich Edeka mobil. Ist Prepaid und 500mb kosten 9,95€ oder sowas.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> @Black
> Was hast du eigentlich gegen Motorola?



Gar nichts, hatte selber schon einige Motos. Alle außer das Moto G vor der Smartphone Ära. Sind tolle Geräte. Aber Google ist kein HW Anbieter, die machne ihr Geld mit Werbung und Patenten. Dass man Moto für Patente kauft, und die unlukrative Mobilsparte direkt wieder abstößt, ist doch genial.




POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @Black, den Vertrag den du hast gilt der auch für Schüler?
> Ich bin nämlich frühestens nächstes Jahr Student.


 
Leider Nein .

BTW: VOrher war ich bei Simyo(E-Plus) da gibts für nen 10er 1GB Traffic.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Aldi, 150MB für 4€.
> Telefon und SMS nutze ich eh NIE.



Ich auch, weswegen ich es ja auch vorgeschlagen hatte da ich damit zufrieden bin.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Aldi, 150MB für 4€.
> Telefon und SMS nutze ich eh NIE.


 4 Euro für 150 MB sind jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass man bei Netzclub (O2) 100MB für umme bekommt würd ichs dann doch nicht machen.
Würd ne Flat erst bei deutlich höherem Bedarf als die 100MB kaufen. Vllt. so ab 500MB.


@Black:
Klar, für google natürlich ne tolle sache, aber das arme Motorola.  
Naja und Hardware und Software aus einer Hand wäre auch mal was geworden. Dazu schönes, pures Android ohne Bloarware und unnötigem Sche*ß drauf. Und natürlich 24 Monate offizielle Updates. Hätte schon was gehabt. :/
Aber vllt. macht man das auch unter Lenovo.


----------



## DrSin (30. Januar 2014)

150MB für 4€ find ich schon was teuer, aber das muss ja jedem selbst überlassen sein 
Habe Seit dem 21.1 schon wieder ~370MB weg Leider hat Congstar ja seit Dez. die Drossel scharf gestellt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> @Black:
> Klar, für google natürlich ne tolle sache, aber das arme Motorola.
> Naja und Hardware und Software aus einer Hand wäre auch mal was geworden. Dazu schönes, pures Android ohne Bloarware und unnötigem Sche*ß drauf. Und natürlich 24 Monate offizielle Updates. Hätte schon was gehabt. :/
> Aber vllt. macht man das auch unter Lenovo.


 
Welch wunderbare Utopie du hier aufzeigst. Aber das mit Lenovo war mein Ernst. Die sind extreme Umwelt verbrecher.


----------



## MisterLaggy (30. Januar 2014)

Und Google sind die grünen Engel, oder was?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Januar 2014)

Ja


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Januar 2014)

DrSin schrieb:


> 150MB für 4€ find ich schon was teuer, aber das muss ja jedem selbst überlassen sein
> Habe Seit dem 21.1 schon wieder ~370MB weg Leider hat Congstar ja seit Dez. die Drossel scharf gestellt.



Sehe ich auch so, allerdigns reichen mir die 150MB.


----------



## MisterLaggy (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mich etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt. Keine Frage das Google besser ist, aber wie in dem Greenpeace Bericht erwähnt wird, ist bei allen noch deutlich Luft nach oben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich brauche jeden Monat 140 MB, von daher passts echt gut. 
Und wenn ich mal jemandem was schreibe oder telefoniere, kostet es nur 3ct, da in meinem Umfeld alle Aldi haben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Welch wunderbare Utopie du hier aufzeigst. Aber das mit Lenovo war mein Ernst. Die sind extreme Umwelt verbrecher.


 Nicht wahr. 
Hatte echt die Hoffnung, dass das mit Google als neuem Besitzer der Motorola Mobilsparte so wird. Aber war wohl nix. 

Was Lenovo so treibt, weiß ich echt nicht. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt. 
Hört sich erstmal aber nicht so gut an.


----------



## Scroll (30. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann noch Fyve empfehlen,  nutze es selbst und dank Vodafone Netz immer bestens im Empfang zumindest in nbg  und Umgebung. Für  9.99€ kriegst du 500mb und für 15.00€ 1gb Fiat.  Finde das nicht so schlecht


----------



## jensi251 (31. Januar 2014)

Brauche mal wieder Hilfe was flash anbelangt. Die letzten paar Monate habe ich immer Flashfox dafür genutzt, doch nun heißt es dort immer "error, no playable sources found". K.a warum das so ist, denn eigentlich müsste es gehen.

Gibt es da noch alternativen?

Edit: ja, es muss flash sein, Kommentare wie geht auch ohne  müssen daher nicht sein.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2014)

Welche Android Version?


----------



## jensi251 (31. Januar 2014)

4.4.2


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2014)

Da gibt es kein Flash mehr. Nur noch über den Dolphin Browser mit ner gecrackten Flash.apk
Braucht man aber afaik root.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2014)

Nen Xposed-Tweak gabs aber glaub ich auch für Flash unter 4.4.2. 
Einfach mal die Module durchsuchen. 
Root sollte eh jeder hier haben


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Februar 2014)

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären was dieses flash ist?!


----------



## jensi251 (1. Februar 2014)

Root hab ich aber nicht 
hab es mal so mit dem Dolphin probiert und es ging leider nicht (wieder no playable ressources found). Ist aber immer noch mehr als komplett ohne, denn sonst bleibt das Fenster komplett leer. Vorher ging das ganze auch immer ohne Root mit den anderen Lösungen und flashfox funktionierte auch mit 4.4.2, nur dann auf einmal nicht mehr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2014)

Dann roote und sei glücklich


----------



## MrSniperPhil (1. Februar 2014)

Hm, Ich zum Beispiel kann momentan noch nicht rooten, dank Knox...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Hm, Ich zum Beispiel kann momentan noch nicht rooten, dank Knox...


 
Bist du dir da sicher? Root geht doch eigentlich trotzdem oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Hm, Ich zum Beispiel kann momentan noch nicht rooten, dank Knox...


 
Wieso? 

Note 3 4.4.2 gibts bereits root.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Februar 2014)

Hmm Flash. Ich weis das im XDA ne Mod apknrumflattert. Aber Html5 sollte eig jeder gesunde Mensch bevorzugen.

So klappts nicht?


----------



## Smil0r (1. Februar 2014)

Seid dem cyanogen mod fehlt auf meinem lgg2 die APP der Fernbedienung, welche die infrarot Schnittstelle nutzt. Kann mir das mal einer uppen und per pm schicken?


----------



## Abufaso (1. Februar 2014)

Ich würde gerne mein HTC Evo 3D unlocken, nach der Anleitung auf HtcDev, im Fenster mit der Eingabeaufforderung bleibe ich allerdings bei "waiting for device" hängen, er spuckt keinen Code aus  Weiß einer von euch Rat?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Februar 2014)

https://android.googlesource.com/platform/build/+/08d410f53249c18d752f56a881ed2335403080d4^!/

Tadaaa


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Februar 2014)

Wer hätte das erwartet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Februar 2014)

Also ich hätte es nicht so schnell erwartet. eher ende 2014 anfang 2015.


----------



## MisterLaggy (1. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich hast du keine Treiber installiert @Abufaso


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Februar 2014)

Okay, es kam schnell, aber es war sicher. 
Hatte so auf Mitte 2014 spekuliert.


----------



## Abufaso (1. Februar 2014)

Hm ich hab das Gerät jetzt im Geräte Manager deaktiviert, da war glaub ein ! dahinter. Jetzt schau ich mal obs klappt 

Edit: Jaaaaaa, es funktioniert  Lag also an den Treibern, danke dir!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Februar 2014)

Nein du brauchst die ADB Treiber von der Homepage oder ähnliche quellen. Wie soll es gefunden werden wenn es deaktiviert ist?
EDIT: NOOOOOOO 2LATE


----------



## MrSniperPhil (1. Februar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Note 3 4.4.2 gibts bereits root.


 
Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 LTE, momentan zerstört man damit angeblich die E-Fuse.


----------



## MisterLaggy (1. Februar 2014)

haha hab ich schon alles hinter mir


----------



## MrRazer (1. Februar 2014)

Leute wisst ihr irgendwas davon ob die neu CM nightly fürs S4 die heute rausgekommen ist fehlerhaft ist ? Ich wollte gerade mal meinem cm version updaten da mein alte vom 19 Januar war und habe deshalb mit dem internen Cm updater mir die vom 1 februar runtergeladen. Normal gerootet wie immer aber jetzt hängt das Handy schon 10min in den CM logo fest beim booten. Habe schon ein Restart versucht hängt sich aber wieder fest. Dann habe ich den Akku rausgenommen und gewartet mit selbem Ergebnis. Langsam macht mir das Angst ;((


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Februar 2014)

Also, gewiped haste ne?


----------



## MrRazer (1. Februar 2014)

Okey ich habe jetzt einfach ne alte cm Version die noch auf der SD war installiert und jetzt läuft es wieder  Also sage ich mal die Version von 1 Februar für das S4 ist fehlerhaft


----------



## blauebanane (2. Februar 2014)

moin, ich habe seit weihnachten ein Huawei Ascend P6. 
erst hat es nicht richtig gebootet, nachdem es 3 wochen repariert wurde und "ein elektronisches bauteil ausgetauscht" wurde, habe ich es jetzt seit ein paar tagen in benutzung. 
bin echt zufrieden damit. bis gerade eben. die alu rückseite hat sich an einer ecke gelöst und steht jetzt so 1-2 millimeter raus. einfach reindrücken geht nicht und mit gewalt will ich das auch nicht versuchen. 
fällt sowas noch unter gewährleistung? hab kein bock darauf dass die mir die kosten aufbrummen. gekauft wurde es bei amazon über einen händer dort.

ps: nein es ist mir noch nie runtergefallen, auch nicht gestern abend beim feiern  hat auch keinerlei macken oder schrammen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Februar 2014)

Ja eigentlich schon, ist ja noch sehr jung das Teil.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Februar 2014)

Einschicken, wenn dies reparieren wollen und Kohle verlangen, zurückschicken lassen.

EDIT: Jeder der Micropayment nutzt, zerstört mein Hobby. Also lasst das ihr ... Menschen. WTF?


----------



## blauebanane (2. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Einschicken, wenn dies reparieren wollen und Kohle verlangen, zurückschicken lassen.


 
davon wirds ja aber auch nicht heile? 
achso und muss ich eigentlich die versandkosten tragen? wenns ein gewährleistungsfall ist?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Februar 2014)

naja. heil wirds auch nicht wenn dus einfach liegen lässt. dann lieber probieren oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Einschicken, wenn dies reparieren wollen und Kohle verlangen, zurückschicken lassen.
> 
> EDIT: Jeder der Micropayment nutzt, zerstört mein Hobby. Also lasst das ihr ... Menschen. WTF?


 
+1, leider.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,  versuche seit geraumer zeit mein htc one zu rooten aber es will nicht.  Win7 rechner,  aktuelle treiber   fastboot adb alles da,  sdk aktuell,  2 kabel versucht. Aber sobald ich den befehl adb gebe heist es nur device not found.  Usb debugging ist ebenfalls aktiv.  Egal was ich mache es klappt einfach nicht.  Ohne adb natürlich kein root


----------



## Abufaso (2. Februar 2014)

Da steht nicht zufällig waiting for device oder?

Findet er das Gerät im Geräte Manager?


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Februar 2014)

Ne es steht device not found.  Im Gerätemanager hab ich das Gerät mit myhtc


----------



## Abufaso (2. Februar 2014)

Hmm.. MyHTC ohne Ausrufezeichen o. Ä.? 
 Hast du die Treiber über das HTC Driver Teil installiert?


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Februar 2014)

Ne ohne alles,  laut Gerätemanager voll funktionsfähig.  Treiber hab ich über verschiedene Wege installiert.  Htc sync wo diebtreiber mitkommen und htc sync wieder deinstalliert,  diebtreiber selber runtergeladen bei android-hilfe.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Februar 2014)

Das Gerät wird im Fastboot Modus als myhtc angezeigt?


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Februar 2014)

hab ich jetzt nicht geguckt was im fastboot Modus angezeigt wird.  Komischerweise der Befehl fastboot klappt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Februar 2014)

ADB funktioniert aber nur über Fastboot?


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Februar 2014)

Naja muß doch im bootloader fastboot USB Modus sein und dann klappt der Befehl adb nicht aber der Befehl fastboot Flash xyz zb  klappt ohne Probleme.  Also Recovery kann ich ohne Probleme Flashen  oder fastboot erase Cache,  klappt alles


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Februar 2014)

hier stand bullshit.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Februar 2014)

Hab ich ja drauf,  aber um die o2 cid wegzubekommen,  aktuelle Firmware zu Flashen brauche ich doch root.  Bei o2 Handy gekauft mit branding,  ganz toll. Gehört kein Vertrag zu,  ist bezahlt,  also kein subventioniertes Gerät.  Naja mir geht's eher um die Firmware das die bei Bedarf aktualisiert werden könnte


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Februar 2014)

Damit schonmal probiert?


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Februar 2014)

Ja auch schon probiert gehabt.
Langsam frustriert es


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Februar 2014)

Ok. Mal Rechner/USB Port gewechselt?

Irgendwie kann da was nicht stimmen, die befehle kommen an, aber unter fastboot devices kommt nix. Das begreif ich nicht.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Februar 2014)

Also,  USB habe ich gewechselt sowie an einem anderen Rechner probiert.  Fastboot Devices klappt wie alles andere auch mit dem Befehl fastboot.  Der Befehl adb geht garnicht dagegen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Februar 2014)

Vor allem, so wie ichs verstanden hab, wenn du mit dem Token den Bootloader unlockst, müsste das Gerät bereits gerootet sein.

"Letzter Schritt zum Entsperren des Bootloaders: Markiert Punkt 5 im Tool und klickt auf „Go“. Ein erneutes Pop-Up weist darauf hin, dass euer HTC One per USB mit dem PC verbunden und sich weiterhin im „Fastboot USB“-Modus befinden sollte. Außerdem wird das Gerät im nächsten Schritt gewipet, also alle Daten inklusive denen von der internen SD (also auch Fotos, etc.) gelöscht. Ein Klick auf „Ok“ öffnet einen Explorer-Dialog, in dem ihr die zuvor gespeicherte Unlock_code.bin auswählt. Sobald diese bestätigt ist, wird das HTC One in Windeseile entsperrt. Und wieder das Eingabefenster zu schließen nicht vergessen. Voilà, das One ist frei und bereits gerootet. Im folgenden muss man noch die Superuser-App SuperSU aus dem Play Store installieren." (androidnext)

Also mal SuperSU flashen/installieren und mit zB Adblock testen, oder irgend so ein root checker.


----------



## mrfloppy (3. Februar 2014)

Laut rootchecker hab ich root.  Im bootloader hab ich noch immer s-on


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

sry ich hab kA was S-On heißt. HTC Geräte hab ich keine.

selber nur gegooglt.


----------



## mrfloppy (3. Februar 2014)

Security on heißt des.  D. H.  Kein Eingriff ins System möglich


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Februar 2014)

Also bei meinem HTC Evo 3D konnte man auch mit S-On flashen.
Man musste aber in der Recovery (ich hatte damals 4ext) Smart-Flashen aktivieren, weil man mit S-On den Kernel nicht über die recovery flashen konnte, das hat die Recovery dann bei einem Neustart gemacht.
S-Off war recht schwer weg zu bekommen bei meinem Evo 3D.

Prinzipiell so (HTC/One/S-OFF) oder per Revolutionary.


----------



## Falk (3. Februar 2014)

Hat hier zufällig jemand ein Sony Xperia Z1 Compact bestellt/bereits in Händen? Es gibt Gerüchte/Bilder nach denen der Blitz zu Farbverfälschungen führt (sprich reinleuchtet) - nur scheint das nicht jedes Gerät zu betreffen.

Hintergrund: ich finde das Z1 Compact extrem spannend und überlege, mein iPhone 5 meiner Frau zu vermachen und ins Android-Lager zu wechseln - aber eine Kamera, bei der Blitz nicht richtig zu nutzen ist, wäre ein Nogo.


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Februar 2014)

Compact ist doch zu klein 

Um mal ernsthaft zu bleiben, mir persönlich ist das viel zu klein. Meine Tendenz geht Richtung Z Ultra.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2014)

Smartphone-Kamera-Blitze taugen doch eh nur als Taschenlampe, Handy-Fotos mit Blitz sehen einfach nur schrecklich aus 

Bestell doch einfach ein Z1 und wenn du vom Problem betroffen bist, schicks zurück.


----------



## mrfloppy (3. Februar 2014)

So,  endlich hat es geklappt,  htc one ist s-off als rooted.  Super id vergeben,  somit ist das o2 branding weg.  Konnte schön  die aktuellste Firmware Flashen.  Mal schauen ob die Performance oder akkuverbrauch dadurch vllt ein wenig gewonnen haben


Compact ist doch so iphone 4 Größe!?!  Richtige Gerät für eine Frau,  für nen Kerl denke ich schon nen ticken größer


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

nie wieder <5"


----------



## JPW (3. Februar 2014)

Ich habe ein S3 und sobald man sich ein bisschen an ein größeres Display gewöhnt hat will man nicht mehr zurück. 

Es kann eigentlich nicht groß genug sein. Tendiere beim nächsten Handykauf ganz klar Richtung Note 3, One Max usw.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand ein Sony Xperia Z1 Compact bestellt/bereits in Händen? Es gibt Gerüchte/Bilder nach denen der Blitz zu Farbverfälschungen führt (sprich reinleuchtet) - nur scheint das nicht jedes Gerät zu betreffen.
> 
> Hintergrund: ich finde das Z1 Compact extrem spannend und überlege, mein iPhone 5 meiner Frau zu vermachen und ins Android-Lager zu wechseln - aber eine Kamera, bei der Blitz nicht richtig zu nutzen ist, wäre ein Nogo.



Warte lieber noch scheint ein Hardwareproblem zu sein.
Sony Xperia Z1 Compact: Problem bei Fotos mit Blitz
http://www.android-hilfe.de/sony-xp...-der-verarbeitung-kamera-bilder-inside-2.html
Übel sowas bei einem eigentlich so geilen Gerät.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Februar 2014)

mach doch keine schwarze Schrift. tapa in darkmode. habs erst gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2014)

Ja sorry nach dem link einfügen war der letzte Satz blau und unterstrichen. War keine Absicht. Aber gut zu wissen hab mich das schon öfters gefragt was da manche machen das ichs nicht lesen kann über Tapa darkmode 
 Habs geändert etz kann mans lesen


----------



## Abufaso (3. Februar 2014)

Die PCGHX App kann eh keine Farben


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Februar 2014)

Und meine Augen können nicht mit der PCGHX-App


----------



## Klartext (3. Februar 2014)

Tapatalk *hust* 

Chromecast SDK ist offen für Devs, könnte Interessant werden


----------



## Falk (4. Februar 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Warte lieber noch scheint ein Hardwareproblem zu sein.
> Sony Xperia Z1 Compact: Problem bei Fotos mit Blitz
> WICHTIG: Scheinbar EXTREMER Fehler bei der Verarbeitung (Kamera) Bilder inside! - Seite 2 - Android-Hilfe.de
> Übel sowas bei einem eigentlich so geilen Gerät.


 
ja, das schreckt mich derzeit auch ab - denke, das wenn sie den Fehler nicht beheben zumindest der Preis deutlich nachgeben wird, von daher warte ich noch ein wenig ab.



Klartext schrieb:


> Chromecast SDK ist offen für Devs, könnte Interessant werden



Ja, wenn es die entsprechenden Dienste auch irgendwann mal gibt (Netflix, Hulu z.B., Watchever läuft afaik auch noch nicht). Aber da liegen die Probleme ja leider etwas woanders :/


----------



## Sandercrab (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage zu CM11 auf dem Moto G. Immer wenn ich den Musik Player öffne erscheint: DSP manager funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich habe keine Veränderung oder weiteres vorgenommen     (ich weiß nicht genau, ob es an der CM Version liegt oder sonstiges). 
Wäre dankbar für Antworten, da es ziemlich auf die Nerven geht.
Sandercrab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Februar 2014)

Also der DSP-Manager ist ein Equalizer von CM.
Kannst ihn mal im Drawer suchen und gucken ob du da mal alles auf Standard setzt.
Sonst mal unter den Apps die Einstellungen auf Standard setzen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Februar 2014)

Foxi pls, es heißt standard mit d.

Ansonsten gucken ob DSP Default EQ ist, eventuell ROM reflashen und FR.

EDIT: Oppo machts vor Samsung machts nach.


----------



## Sandercrab (4. Februar 2014)

Danke! Jetzt geht es wieder. Was habe ich gemacht? Ich bin in die Apps gegangen und habe den Cache vom DSP manager geleert. 

Gruß und noch einen schönen Tag
Sandercrab


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Foxi pls, es heißt standard mit d.


 
Sorry, mit d kommts mir immer so Englisch vor.  
Mache das andauernd falsch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Foxi pls, es heißt standard mit d.
> 
> Ansonsten gucken ob DSP Default EQ ist, eventuell ROM reflashen und FR.
> 
> EDIT: Oppo machts vor Samsung machts nach.


 
Was macht Samsung nach?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. Februar 2014)

Die Auflösung, aber die ist glücklicherweise bisher noch nicht patentiert.

Nur mal so im Nachtrag, ich bin sau zufrieden mit meinem Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 LTE, es fehlt nur noch der root.


----------



## Plutonix (5. Februar 2014)

Gibts was neues für Galaxy S4 zu Android 4.4?
Oder wo stehen die schnellsten Nachrichten 

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2014)

Inside-handy.de wird dir vieles verraten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Die Auflösung, aber die ist glücklicherweise bisher noch nicht patentiert.



Ahja genau, die Auflösung wird nachgemacht....Mensch da haben ja auch alle Geräte letztes Jahr dem Xperia Z alles nachgemacht...  
Displayauflösung und Chipsatz ist halt der Momentane Standard, da gibts kein "nachgemacht". Höchstens Innovationen oder Design kann "nachgemacht" sein.


----------



## Abufaso (6. Februar 2014)

Kann gelöscht werden, falscher Thread


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Februar 2014)

nein, falsch. nachgemacht deshalb weil Samsung sich gegenüber 1440p sehr negativ geäußert hat. Dann wurde im Nov von Oppo das Find7 vorgestellt. (Gut davor kam noch das Vivo Xplax 3s, spielt aber hier keine Rolle)
Und jetzt machen sie doch 1440p? Mit nen kleineren Akku? Bullsh*t. 

@Bischnitzel: Das erste FHD Phone war das Oppo Find5, nicht das Sony.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> nein, falsch. nachgemacht deshalb weil Samsung sich gegenüber 1440p sehr negativ geäußert hat. Dann wurde im Nov von Oppo das Find7 vorgestellt. (Gut davor kam noch das Vivo Xplax 3s, spielt aber hier keine Rolle)
> Und jetzt machen sie doch 1440p? Mit nen kleineren Akku? Bullsh*t.
> 
> @Bischnitzel: Das erste FHD Phone war das Oppo Find5, nicht das Sony.


 
Nope, Xperia Z war 3 Monate vorher released in Deutschland. In China (oder was weiß ich wo das Oppo her kommt) war der release Zeitgleich im Februar mit dem Oppo. 

Aber weder Sony noch Oppo hat das Display entwickelt, von daher ist das sowas von egal wer das "zuerst" hatte. Es wird immer das zur Zeit best verfügbare verbaut bei den High-End Modellen. Das das S5 ein QHD Display hat, war aber überall schon lange bekannt und auch logisch. Werden alle neuen Geräte haben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe nicht. Warum sollte ich ein Handy mit QHD haben, wenn selbst meine TV/PC-Monitor nur FHD haben?

QHD auf Handys = Nonsense (Was nicht heißt das ich mir das F7 nicht hole  ).

An Yatse-User, mit dem Yatse Stream Plugin, und dem Unlocker, kann ich meine Musik dann zB an die RPi oder ein ATV senden?

Falls jemand den Google Launcher nutzt, heißt jetzt Google Now Launcher.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Videos vom Handy screen zu machen?etwa wie fraps beim PC, falls ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Februar 2014)

Es gibt so einige Screen Recorder, brauchen alle Root. 
Hab mal ziemlich viele durchprobiert, waren alle Müll.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Februar 2014)

omni hat einen integriert. aber deshalb Rom wechseln wäre bisschen extrem.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Februar 2014)

Kennt einer eine gute app mit der ich Videos  vom PC aufs Handy streamen kann?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Februar 2014)

vlc player.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Februar 2014)

Das geht mit vlc?
Ich wüsste nicht wie, muss man dazu was spezielles einstellen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Februar 2014)

jo, Anleitungen Künste googlen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> [...] An Yatse-User, mit dem Yatse Stream Plugin, und dem Unlocker, kann ich meine Musik dann zB an die RPi oder ein ATV senden? [...]


 Hab gerade keinen Pi mit Bildschirm zur Hand, aber an mein Subnotebook am TV mit XBMC klappt das mit Videos super. Bei Musik tut sich gar nichts? 

EDIT:
Klappt auch mit Musik.
Aber wohl mit m4a Dateien nicht. mp3 funzt, was anderes hab ich noch nicht getestet.
Die getesteten Videos waren übrigens .mp4.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Februar 2014)

Shit, leider hab ich ziemlich viel AAC, bzw quasi alles.


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Februar 2014)

Nimm DB Poweramp zum umkodieren nach ogg, wave oder flac, das sollte xbmc wohl verstehen. DB Poweramp nutzt alle Kerne deines Prozessors, das Ding ist so derbe schnell^^

Alternativ guck nach nem PLugin für den xbmc, bei uns im Hackspace funktioniert das mit dem Raspi...‚


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Februar 2014)

ok ich mach mich dann mal auf die suche. und ne playstorekarte brauch ich auch noch.

S5 scheinbar doch nur FHD?
 http://m.gsmarena.com/showpic.php3...alaxy-s5-antutu/gsmarena_004.jpg&idNews=7761


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Februar 2014)

Moin,

kann man bei Google-Store auch mit was anderem als ner Kreditkarte bezahlen? Hätte schon Interesse am Nexus 5


----------



## JPW (11. Februar 2014)

Mittlerweile gibt es auch hier in Deutschland Diese Google Play Gutschein Karten. 
Die haben genau dieselbe Funktion wie die iTunes Karten und sind einfach zu benutzen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (11. Februar 2014)

...kann man aber nicht für Geräte bei Google Play verwenden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ok ich mach mich dann mal auf die suche. und ne playstorekarte brauch ich auch noch.
> 
> S5 scheinbar doch nur FHD?
> http://m.gsmarena.com/showpic.php3...alaxy-s5-antutu/gsmarena_004.jpg&idNews=7761


 


Wo nimmst du diese Info her? 
Auf deinem Bild ist davon nichts zu sehen und außerdem warum ist das auf 500% gezoomt das man augenkrebs bekommt`?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Februar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wo nimmst du diese Info her?
> Auf deinem Bild ist davon nichts zu sehen und außerdem warum ist das auf 500% gezoomt das man augenkrebs bekommt`?


 
Erstmal ist das eine Bildergalerie. Also mach deine Augen auf. 
Offensichtlich hab ich die Bilder nicht selbst gemacht, tut mit leid das ich keine .RAW Screenshots hab.
Und warum bist du immer so knautschig?


----------



## JPW (12. Februar 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> ...kann man aber nicht für Geräte bei Google Play verwenden.


 
Ja stimmt. 
Hab ich das mit dem nexus 5 überlesen, oder hat er das editiert?.....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Ja stimmt.
> Hab ich das mit dem nexus 5 überlesen, oder hat er das editiert?.....


 
Überlesen. Editieren wäre mies


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Februar 2014)

Ganz tolles Video, leider nur Englisch.


----------



## BrainChecker (12. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ganz tolles Video, leider nur Englisch.



Jep, die XDA-Videos sind echt meißt ziemlich gut 
Um das Englisch bin ich mittlerweile echt dankbar, wenigstens hat sich dadurch durch meine Tech-Sucht wenigstens ein Fach verbessert


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2014)

Das S5 kommt in 2 Versionen raus. Einmal mit snapdragon 800 und 2k display (wie das Sony Z3) und einmal mit Samsung 4x4 Kerner mit 1.7 GHz und nur FHD. Dabei sind alle 3 genannten wasserdicht.


----------



## Offset (13. Februar 2014)

Finde es super das immer mehr Smartphones wasserdicht/staubdicht werden. Da muss man nicht bei jedem Mist Angst um sein Handy haben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Februar 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Finde es super das immer mehr Smartphones wasserdicht/staubdicht werden. Da muss man nicht bei jedem Mist Angst um sein Handy haben.


 Außer wenn es dir aus der Hand fällt natürlich. 
Dabei gehen doch sowieso bestimmt 100x so viele Handy drauf, wie durch Wasser.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2014)

Richtig, sturzschaden zerstört immer noch am meisten das Handy.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Februar 2014)

Toll Samsung. Was soll den der Mist? Flagship oder nicht? Dann nennt das billig S5 wenigstens anders.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2014)

Nein, nur eines von beiden kommt nach Deutschland, was wahrscheinlich das mit 2k display sein wird. 
Das andere wird irgendwo anders vertrieben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Februar 2014)

Hmmm. Indien eventuell.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2014)

Das stand noch nicht fest. 
Ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich dieses Jahr an smartlet nehme.

Mein nächstes muss das haben (im August ist Vertragsverlängerungszeit):
- Full HD oder höher 
- 5.5` oder größer,
- Stift incl.
- Snapdragon 800 oder 805 ,
- 32 GB Speicher,
- 3 GB RAM,
- 8 -16 MP Cam mit optische Bildstabilisator
- Android 4.3 oder besser
- Preis unwichtig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das stand noch nicht fest.
> Ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich dieses Jahr an smartlet nehme.
> 
> Mein nächstes muss das haben (im August ist Vertragsverlängerungszeit):
> ...


 
Wie oft willst du uns das noch posten... *gähn*


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das stand noch nicht fest.
> Ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich dieses Jahr an smartlet nehme.
> 
> Mein nächstes muss das haben (im August ist Vertragsverlängerungszeit):
> ...


 
Dein neues Telefon wurde heute vorgestellt: LG G Pro 2 (oder so ähnlich )


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Februar 2014)

G Pro 2 ist ist schon chillig.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Februar 2014)

steht bei mir auf jeden Fall hoch im Kurs. Der Preis wird aber wohl recht happig.


----------



## MisterLaggy (14. Februar 2014)

Lobenswert ist ja auch der micro SD-Slot.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Februar 2014)

LG G Pro 2 klingt interessant.
Vor allem Bildstabilisator hat es. Weiß schon jemand was über das Note 4?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Februar 2014)

klar. wird wie das note 3, nur besser.

Nein ka Note 4 kommt erst Ende dieses Jahr. Denke ich.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Februar 2014)

Ich würde dennoch das LG kaufen, einfach weil Samsung mit Knox die Nutzung von Custom-Roms sehr erschwert, bzw. die Nutzung einer solchen nachweisbar bleibt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich würde dennoch das LG kaufen, einfach weil Samsung mit Knox die Nutzung von Custom-Roms sehr erschwert, bzw. die Nutzung einer solchen nachweisbar bleibt.


 
Vollkommen egal, ein Note kauft man sich überwiegend wegen der Software. Niemals würde ich eine vermurkste Customrom draufspielen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Februar 2014)

Eine gute Custom-Rom läuft schneller, flüssiger, akkuschonender und stabiler als den Schrott den Samsung auf Android drauf klatscht (Touchwitz).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2014)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Eine gute Custom-Rom läuft schneller, flüssiger, akkuschonender und stabiler als den Schrott den Samsung auf Android drauf klatscht (Touchwitz).


 
Beim Note ruckelt nichts, akkuschonender ist quatsch, kommt immer drauf an wie man es konfiguriert.
Und eine Customrom ist NIEMALS stabiler als eine Stockrom.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Februar 2014)

Halt mal ein Nexus 5 mit Vanilla-Android bzw. einer guten Rom gegen das Note 3. Das Nexus 5 ist deutlich flüssiger, das merkt man direkt. Und bei einer guten Custom-Rom ist das bei dem Note 3 auch so. 
Akkuschonender sind Custom-Roms, weil nicht die Bloatware installiert ist die im Hintergrund Ressourcen frisst. 
Toichwitz ist einfach vollgepackt von teilweise extrem sinnlosen Funktionen. 
Und es gibt durchaus Custom-Roms, welche mindestens genau so stabil sind wie Stock. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, worauf deine Erfahrungen beruhen.


----------



## Scroll (15. Februar 2014)

Also Akku schonender muss ich zugeben bin ich mit der Samsung firmware im Energie sparmodus auch flotter unterwegs als mit cm11 oder der Google Edition Rom mit alukard Kernel oder kt Kernel. Jeweils alle 4 im Energie spar Modus. Ruckler habe ich z.b keine wahrgenommen gehabt beim s4 Stock und Custom Rom auch nicht. Das ist aber allerdings alles subjektiv betrachtet mit den Rucklern weil es jeder anders wahrnimmt. Ich bin hauptsächlich aber gewechselt weil mir der cm Sehr gut gefällt von den anpassungsfähigkeiten die ich unter Stock vermisse und Launcher alleine sind auch nicht so das wahre


----------



## JPW (15. Februar 2014)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Halt mal ein Nexus 5 mit Vanilla-Android bzw. einer guten Rom gegen das Note 3. Das Nexus 5 ist deutlich flüssiger, das merkt man direkt. Und bei einer guten Custom-Rom ist das bei dem Note 3 auch so.
> Akkuschonender sind Custom-Roms, weil nicht die Bloatware installiert ist die im Hintergrund Ressourcen frisst.
> Toichwitz ist einfach vollgepackt von teilweise extrem sinnlosen Funktionen.
> Und es gibt durchaus Custom-Roms, welche mindestens genau so stabil sind wie Stock.
> ...


 
Bloatware schmeißt man runter und installiert einen anderen Launcher, dann ist die Samsung Rom mindestens so schnell wie eine Custom wenn nicht schneller.
Dabei sage ich nicht das Custom Roms schlecht sind, das ist Geschmackssache, aber wenn man die Samsung Rom richtig einrichtet dann ist die genau so gut und man hat die offiziellen Funktionen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2014)

es gibt nur customs für mich.


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. Februar 2014)

Samsung will doch sowieso ne andere Oberfläche bei Kit Kat einführen. Da bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Februar 2014)

Also ich selber kann nichts gegen TouchWiz sagen, eigentlich gefällt es mir sehr gut was aber aber natürlich schade ist das dort so viel Bloatware drauf ist.
Bei meinem S4 Mini lauft es auch flüssig, kann nicht verstehen was da manche beom großen S4 sich beschweren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

Also mein S3 ist mit ner Rom doppelt so schnell und hält ne Stunde länger als mit TW. 
Ich hasse ausserdem das Design von TW 
Und Slim ist genial, nie wieder was anderes.


----------



## JPW (15. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also mein S3 ist mit ner Rom doppelt so schnell und hält ne Stunde länger als mit TW.
> Ich hasse ausserdem das Design von TW
> Und Slim ist genial, nie wieder was anderes.


 
Ich habe auch ein S3 und meine angepasste Stock Rom läuft schneller und stabiler als CM.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

Dann hast du ein Wundergerät. 
Naja jeder kann ja seine eigene Meinung haben. 
Apropos Meinung: Was haltet ihr so vom Moto X?


----------



## JPW (15. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein Wundergerät.
> Naja jeder kann ja seine eigene Meinung haben.
> Apropos Meinung: Was haltet ihr so vom Moto X?


 
Ich habe CM und Paranoid Android ausprobiert. Und bei CM hatte ich jedes mal mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen und die Musik hakt wenn der Bildschirm aus geht.
Wenn man alle Bloatware mit Titanium Backup löschst dann hast du mit einem anderen Launcher ja fast Stock Android, nur eben mit den Optimierungen von Samsung. 
Wurde hier ja schonmal drüber diskutiert, das Samsung wichtige Informationen nicht Preis gibt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Ich habe CM und Paranoid Android ausprobiert. Und bei CM hatte ich jedes mal mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen und die Musik hakt wenn der Bildschirm aus geht.
> Wenn man alle Bloatware mit Titanium Backup löschst dann hast du mit einem anderen Launcher ja fast Stock Android, nur eben mit den Optimierungen von Samsung.
> Wurde hier ja schonmal drüber diskutiert, das Samsung wichtige Informationen nicht Preis gibt.


 
Darf man fragen welche CM Version du getestet hast? 
Bei den ersten 10.2 Nightlys hatte ich nämlich auch solche Probleme.

Aber seit 4.4 (=CM11) ist mir keine Rom mehr abgestürzt, auch Slim nicht.


----------



## JPW (15. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welche CM Version du getestet hast?
> Bei den ersten 10.2 Nightlys hatte ich nämlich auch solche Probleme.
> 
> Aber seit 4.4 (=CM11) ist mir keine Rom mehr abgestürzt, auch Slim nicht.


 
Ich hab eine der CM11 Nightlys mindestens 1 Monat im Alltag benutzt, aber habe es nicht hinbekommen, dass Poweramp richtig funktioniert. 
Habe auch in den Einstellungen rumgespielt, hat aber nicht geholfen.

Paranoid Android habe ich damals die 4.3 Version länger getestet, aber das hatte mir iwie auch nicht so gefallen. 

Jetzt bin ich auf 4.3 Stock und bin zufrieden. 

Wenn aber mal endlich eine CM11 Stable rauskommt, teste ich die nochmal.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

Okay, dann ist das natürlich blöd. 
Bei mir funktioniert nämlich wirklich alles super.  
Und da ich jetzt Dank untertakten noch mehr Akkulaufzeit hab, will ich endgültig nie mehr TW.

Gibt's bei TW 4.3 eigentlich ART?


----------



## JPW (15. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Okay, dann ist das natürlich blöd.
> Bei mir funktioniert nämlich wirklich alles super.
> Und da ich jetzt Dank untertakten noch mehr Akkulaufzeit hab, will ich endgültig nie mehr TW.
> 
> Gibt's bei TW 4.3 eigentlich ART?


 
Nein leider nicht. Aber ich hab unter 4.4 auch kaum einen Unterschied gemerkt ehrlich gesagt.
Natürlich hat man im Gefühl, dass ART schneller ist, aber ich glaube das ist Placebo bei mir.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ART auch mal ausprobiert, war bei mir eher Kontraproduktiv (weniger Akkulaufzeit, gleiche Geschwindigkeit).
Habs allerdings unter 4.4 noch nie probiert, aber ich glaube das bringts eh noch ned.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2014)

Naja die Apps sind eben nicht angepasst.

Und bei Customs sollte man nicht immer nur die "großen" nehmen. Da sollte man mal Devicespecific suchen. CM kommt mir zB niemals mehr drauf.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

Naja, CM läuft aber in 80% der Fälle absolut flüssig. 
Außerdem ist es einfach und alltagsgebräuchlich. (Wasn Wort )


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2014)

Ja, natürlich. Aber wenn leute annehmen CM, AOKP, PA sei der shit, dann haben sie eben noch nie gesucht. Was zB TeamMex mit den Nexen macht, ist brilliant.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Februar 2014)

Foxi, wenn du slim echt so lobst dann muss das wohl echt ein Flash wert sein. 
Wird wohl mein nächstes werden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. Aber wenn leute annehmen CM, AOKP, PA sei der shit, dann haben sie eben noch nie gesucht. Was zB TeamMex mit den Nexen macht, ist brilliant.


 
Ja das stimmt wohl. 
Ich hab aber noch nie Devicespezifisch gesucht 
Müsste mich mal umschauen.
Dein neuer Ava verwirrt mich total 

@PTTG: Slim ist die beste Rom die ich jemals hatte


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dein neuer Ava verwirrt mich total


 
Ich dachte bisschen mehr sexappeal kann nicht schaden. 

Irgendwie vermisse ich Dark Slim -.-


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisschen mehr sexappeal kann nicht schaden.
> 
> Irgendwie vermisse ich Dark Slim -.-


 

Wasn Dark Slim? 
Ich nehme mal an du meinst nicht den Dark Mode von Slim?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wasn Dark Slim?
> Ich nehme mal an du meinst nicht den Dark Mode von Slim?


 
Jop, früher hieß das mal Real Dark Slim.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

Das heißt immernoch so, bin nur zu faul den Namen auszuschreiben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Februar 2014)

Foxi kannst du mir mal den Link von der Slim Version geben die bei dir so gut läuft?


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

Öhm, das ist Beta 2.4 weekly 2436.
Bin gerade nur am Handy, kann also nicht gut surfen.
Sollte aber schnell zu finden sein. 
Einfach bei weeklies von i9300 gucken. 
Und nicht vergessen dass die ihre eigenen Gapps haben!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2014)

die man nutzen sollte weil glaube ich deodexed.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Februar 2014)

Ich lade es gerade runter, es gibt eine Frage die ich mir stelle:
macht es einen Unterschied was man zuerst installiert? Also ob Gapps oder ROM?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2014)

Rom dann gapps.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Februar 2014)

Ich habe es aber auch schon einmal anders Rum gemacht, hat genauso funktioniert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2014)

kommt drauf an ob das ROM script /system wiped oder nicht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

Google now auf Englisch ist schon toll.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Die neue Omni Bootanimation ist richtig nice.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Hab mal ne frage. 
Hab jetzt Google now nachträglich installiert, weil ich nur minimal Gapps hatte. 
Kann das jetzt aber nicht von überall erreichen sondern nur vom Homescreen aus. 
Kann ich irgendwie einstellen dass der Tastendruck dafür immer gilt und nicht nur auf dem Homescreen?

EDIT: Hab mir jetzt ein Shortcut ins Notification Center gelegt, ist aber nicht so das gelbe vom Ei. 
Also, wie kann ich eine App (in dem Fall Google Now) auf eine Taste legen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2014)

Wie kann man eigentlich Google-Now neu installieren? 

Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten auf meinem Xperia Z das Problem, wenn ich es aufrufe kann ich mein Touchscreen nicht mehr bedienen, es kommt immer nur die Animation wenn ich vom Homebutton nach oben Wische um Google-Now zu starten. Muss dann immer einmal Display aus und wieder an und schon gehts wieder. Vllt kann ich es durch eine google-now neuinstallation beheben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Einfach im Play Store nach Google suchen. 
Heißt nicht Google now sondern Google Suche.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Februar 2014)

Könnt ihr mit Google Now was anfangen?

Bei mit zeigts eigentlich immer nur das Wetter + den Weg zur Schule an.
Das brauch ich nicht wirklich. -> Habs deaktiviert.


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es ganz gut, weil man auch Börsenkurse und Fußball Ergebnisse anzeigen lassen kann. Dieses Sprachzeug ist mMn relativ nutzlos im Alltag.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja das Problem

Fussball interessiert mich nicht die Bohne und Aktien hab ich keine. 
Und viel mehr kann man in den Einstellungen auch nicht an Interessensgebieten festlegen. 

Wenns so n News feed zu festgelegten Themenbereichen usw. gäb, wär das schon praktisch.


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, da muss noch viel ergänzt werden, bisher ist das noch zu wenig.
Mit "Sportmannschaften sind auch andere Sportarten wie Basketball etc gemeint.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Also ich spiele momentan damit rum. 
Aber wie gesagt auf Deutsch ist das eh Müll. 
Man muss es auf Englisch benutzen. 
Und ich finde es schon praktisch wenn man einfach nen Alarm festlegen kann ohne was zu tippen. 
Oder ne Route berechnen. 
Oder ne Erinnerung festlegen. 
Termin machen. 
Ich finds ganz cool.
Oder man hat halt nur den Shortcut zu GNow und startet darüber dann per Sprache die Apps. 
Und wenn man es auf Englisch hat funktioniert auch Ok Google.

Ich hab übrigens anscheinend nen ziemlich starken britischen Akzent. 
Wenn ich US Englisch einstelle versteht er nämlich absolut nichts. 

Auf Englisch könnt ihr auch nach den Features fragen (What are the features of Google now). 
Auf Deutsch bekomm ich das nicht hin.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2014)

Der Funktionsumfang von G-Now ist auch abhängig davon was sonst noch so an Google Apps installiert ist. Der Schnappt sich z.B. Uhrzeiten und Adressen aus dem G-Kalender(nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Android Kalender) um einem zu sagen wann man losfahren muss oder erkennt Musik wenn zusätzlich Google Sound Search installiert ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Also ich flashe jetzt von CM 10.4 auf die neueste Slim.
ist Slim eigentlich auch komplett Deutsch? Sry wenn das ne blöde Frage ist


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Würde ich behaupten. Mach auf jeden ein Factory Reset und ein Backup!


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Nö, die Slim Features sind alle Englisch. 

Habe gerade Probleme mit den Softkeys. 
Ich will doch einfach nur ne Longpressaction hinzufügen. 
Aber ich find nix dazu. 
Kann mir jemand die Buttonnummer von der Back Taste wenn man sie lange drückt sagen? 
Normal ist 158.
Gerät wäre S3, ist aber bei allen Samsungs gleich glaube ich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Mit Nova geht das eig ganz eazy


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Apex nimmt das ja auch.  
Aber wenn ich in ner App bin kann ich die Aktion nicht ausführen. 
Ich will dass das Global gilt, und nicht nur im Launcher.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Aber gilt das dann nicht Global? Weil bei mir schon, aber ich hab auch capacitive buttons.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Also auf Deutsch hätte ich es schon ganz gerne oder zumindest die Option dafür, wie siehts denn mit Omni aus? oder Paranoid?


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Aber gilt das dann nicht Global? Weil bei mir schon, aber ich hab auch capacitive buttons.


 
Leider nicht. 
Ich könnte mir theoretisch ne Navbar anzeigen lassen und die dann verändern, aber das ist dann doch n bisschen blöd.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Und wie siehts aus mit PIE? Über xPosed? Wäre doch auch ne coole Alternative.

Zu Omni guck ich grad mal!

EDIT: Bei Omni ist das was beim Stock-Android deutsch ist, ist auch auf Omni deutsch, aber es gibt auch noch features die noch nicht übersetzt sind.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Naja, auf Xposed hab ich irgendwie kein Bock. 
Bringt ja auch wieder ein Risiko mit sich. 
Das kann aber nicht so schwer sein, bei CM ist das immerhin ne Standardfunktion.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, aber die sind ja immernoch Beta.

Bis 1.4 hatte ich die alphas noch auf meinem Nex7. Da waren noch gar nix implementiert.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt ne ganz gute Lösung. 
Seit dem neuen Switchr Update gibt's nämlich die Funktion Apps anzupinnen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss ich mich mal dran gewöhnen und gucken ob das gut geht.
Und dann hab ich noch nen Shortcut im Notification Center, dank Slim.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich versteh euch UhrWidget Boisens nicht. Steht doch eh alles in der NotBar.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Keine Ahnung wieso ich die da hab, gucke da eh nie drauf. 
Aber ohne wirkt der Homescreen so leer. 
Kann ich eigentlich einfach so ne neue Version von Slim flashen ohne was zu wipen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Musst du schauen, die bei Slim sind so cool und sagen auf ihrer Website ob du FR machen solltest oder nicht. Aber solngs nicht von alpha auf beta oder beta auf stable ist eig nicht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Ja schon klar, aber ich würde dann ja von Beta auf Beta gehen.
OTA behauptet nämlich dass es keine Updates gibt obwohl mittlerweile 2 neue Betas raus sind.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Braucht Omni auch spezielle GApps?
ich glaub ich bleibe einfach bei CM ist am einfachsten.


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Februar 2014)

nein, einfach pa gapps flashen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Wie sihets eigentlich mit den WA Chats aus, reichts wenn man die WA mit Titanium sichert?


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Mach einfach in Whatsapp das Backup. 
Dann kannst du die wiederherstellen wenn die neue Rom drauf ist. 
Werden nicht gelöscht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Kaum geht man in den download Modus passiert das:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte ich auch noch nie


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

ich erkenn nicht was da steht.


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch normal.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Oben steht nur:

ODIN MODE
Product name: GTI-9300
Custom binary Download: Yes (1 Download)
Current binary: Custom
System Status: custom

@Mister Laggy
War bei mir noch nie so, außerdem braucht das ewig


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Februar 2014)

Es war eben vorher nie so, weil du keinen Custom Binary Download hattest.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Es war eben vorher nie so, weil du keinen Custom Binary Download hattest.


 
und der kommt wieso nur manchmal?
Was ist das überhaupt? 
und schon fühl ich mich wieder richtig dumm


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Februar 2014)

Nein Quatsch, Ich hab mal wieder Blödsinn gebabbelt. Wenn man über die Tastenkombo rein geht, kommt diese Anzeige. Wenn man über das erweiterte Bootmenü reinbootet, kommt nur "Downloading.. Do not turn off target!". Mit Custom Binary Download ist gemeint, dass unsignierte Daten über diesen Download Mode geflasht wurden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Nein Quatsch, Ich hab mal wieder Blödsinn gebabbelt. Wenn man über die Tastenkombo rein geht, kommt diese Anzeige. Wenn man über das erweiterte Bootmenü reinbootet, kommt nur "Downloading.. Do not turn off target!". Mit Custom Binary Download ist gemeint, dass unsignierte Daten über diesen Download Mode geflasht wurden.


 
Ich bin über die tastenkombo reingegangen. Wie lang braucht denn der Spaß?
Was genau wird denn geflsht ich hab ja nix gedrückt.


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Februar 2014)

Was willst du denn flashen? Der Auto-Root von Chainfire braucht ca 5 Sekunden, ne FW braucht schon so 3-5 min.
Edit: Wenn du nichts drückst, wird auch nix geflasht!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Was willst du denn flashen? Der Auto-Root von Chainfire braucht ca 5 Sekunden, ne FW braucht schon so 3-5 min.
> Edit: Wenn du nix drückst, wird auch nix geflasht!


 
das ist seit mehr als ner halben stunde so.
Flashen einfach ne neue Rom + gapps


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Februar 2014)

Du kannst den Akku rausnehmen und neu in die Recovery starten (Vol up, Power, Home). Wenn du nichts flasht kann ja auch nichts schief gehen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Hab ich schon gemacht fährt gerade das erste mal hoch


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Und hats geklappt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

ja läuft einwandfrei. ich lade gerade die Apps wieder runter.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Was ist es denn jetzt geworden? Slim?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Was ist es denn jetzt geworden? Slim?


 
Nein hab doch CM 11 genommen, Omni hab ich auch noch drauf, könnte ich auch gleich flashen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

CM ist ja auch solide. 

Omni kann halt echt richtig viel. RIchtig viel. Wenn man das nicht braucht, ist es nur ne unnötig große Rom. Aber: Ich feiers.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Ich brauche nicht einmal alles von cm Also dürfte omni für mich nicht sinnvoll sein


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2014)

Bei mir fragt Interactive Shell immer wieder hartnäckig root Rechte an? Was verbirgt sich dahinter? 

Hab mein Evo @ Miui v4


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Februar 2014)

Nicht machen wenn dus nicht brauchst!
Ist aber nix schlimmes. Die Rechte werden zum Reboot glaube ich wieder entzogen.


----------



## Klartext (16. Februar 2014)

Shell fragt idR nach SU Rechten, wenn ein Fehlerbericht erstellt wird.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Also ich find Slim ja total genial. 
Kann alles was ich will und läuft stabil. 
Nur die Möglichkeit zum belegen der Buttons fehlt leider noch. 
Achja Black, ich danke dir einfach nochmal für Switchr. 
Das ist einfach so geil.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Jedem das seine


----------



## Klartext (16. Februar 2014)

Slim hat heute die Stable geuppt. Wobei ich ich finde, dass sie nur dem Namen von Beta auf Stable geändert haben, war vorher schon "Stable"..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte bisher nur nightlys von cm und alle waren stable  
Man müsste echt mal wissen nach welchen Kriterien sie von nightly zu stable werden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nur nightlys von cm und alle waren stable
> Man müsste echt mal wissen nach welchen Kriterien sie von nightly zu stable werden.


 
Wenn Sie vollständig getestet sind.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Februar 2014)

Von den Entwicklern selber? 
Gibt es da iwelche Kriterien?


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, von denen und ein paar Testern glaube ich. 
Das Kriterium ist eben dass es komplett Stabil ist.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Nicht machen wenn dus nicht brauchst!
> Ist aber nix schlimmes. Die Rechte werden zum Reboot glaube ich wieder entzogen.


 
Ich brauch es nich.. Aber die Meldung nervt wenn sie 10 mal hintereinander hoch kommt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Februar 2014)

Kann es sein, dass cm 11 mehr Akku braucht als cm 10?
Außerdem läuft es gefühlt nicht so flüssig und ich glaub am Nova launcher der neu dazugekommen ist sollte es noch liegen.


----------



## Klartext (17. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich sollte es genau das Gegenteil sein..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Februar 2014)

Das Gefühl hab ich aber nicht...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

ist aber wirklich so. Da KitKat optimiert wurde.


----------



## Klartext (17. Februar 2014)

Eben. Welches Handy? CleanFlash?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Februar 2014)

S3 und ja. 
Ich beobachte das mal genauer vielleicht bilde ich es mir auch nur ein.


----------



## Murdoch (17. Februar 2014)

Mein s3 verbraucht auch so irgendwie immer mehr. 

Scheinbar geht der Akku langsam in die Knie. 

Ich habe schon seit langem immer die gleiche Stock drauf. 

Evtl. Vielleicht auch wirklich Jeh nach Erwartung ein bisschen Placebo mit bei.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Februar 2014)

Ja das kann sein. 
Ich habe eh vor das Handy dieses Jahr noch zu wechseln. 
Entweder ein n5 oder ein s5 oder ein neues Sony. 
Bei Samsung kommt es ganz drauf an wie das mit KNOX sein wird.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

So sieht es momentan bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch ein S3, wie sehen denn eure Laufzeiten aus?


----------



## Murdoch (17. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> So sieht es momentan bei mir aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh, sieht erstmal nach viel verbrauch aus bei 10% Screen. 

Bin momentan bei 21 Stunden, 38% Screen und habe noch 40% über.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Februar 2014)

Auf wrlcher Heiligkeitstufe steht drnn das Display, bei meine S4 Mini braucht der Bildschirm immer zwischen 50-70% Akku bei Helligkeit +-0.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Oh, sieht erstmal nach viel verbrauch aus bei 10% Screen.
> 
> Bin momentan bei 21 Stunden, 38% Screen und habe noch 40% über.


 Ja, heute ists irgendwie schnell leer. 
Habe sonst um die Zeit noch 80-85%


grenn-CB schrieb:


> Auf wrlcher Heiligkeitstufe steht drnn das Display, bei meine S4 Mini braucht der Bildschirm immer zwischen 50-70% Akku bei Helligkeit +-0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab auf ganz dunkel.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

du hast doch aber amoleds?


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

Ja. 
Deswegen Darkmode von Slim.
Ab morgen mach ich mal nen Test wie lange das Handy durchhält bei normaler Nutzung. 
Gucke sonst nämlich immer abends YouTube.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

aber dann noch 0% Helligkeit ist bisschen arg oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

Nö.  
Hast du mal n iPhone auf niedrigster Helligkeit gesehen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

also ich würde da nix erkennen. 
spart das viel Akkulaufzeit?


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

Naja, ich benutze das Handy nie auf höherer Helligkeit als eben die niedrigste, von daher keine Ahnung obs Viel bringt. 
Ist immer ausreichend. 
Wieso hab ich das Gefühl dass du mich auf den Arm nimmst?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ja, heute ists irgendwie schnell leer.
> Habe sonst um die Zeit noch 80-85%
> 
> Hab auf ganz dunkel.



Werde das bei meinen S4 Mini auch mal ausprobieren, zwar reicht der Akku für einen Tag, aber so kann man vielleicht noch etwas mehr herausbekommen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Naja, ich benutze das Handy nie auf höherer Helligkeit als eben die niedrigste, von daher keine Ahnung obs Viel bringt.
> Ist immer ausreichend.
> Wieso hab ich das Gefühl dass du mich auf den Arm nimmst?


 
Tu ich nicht. 
Ich selbst nutze aus Prinzip nur IPS, deswegen hab ich nachgefragt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist Mobilfunkstandby relgelmäßig das mit dem höchsten Akkuverbrauch.

Kann man da was machen, oder liegt das an Dualsim?


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Mobilfunkstandby relgelmäßig das mit dem höchsten Akkuverbrauch.
> 
> Kann man da was machen, oder liegt das an Dualsim?


 
Sollte an Dualsim liegen, hab ich nämlich nie.
@BL4CK_92: Sind IPS heller?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

Haben natürlichere Farben und größere Betrachtungswinkel.

MoFuSt liegt daran das deine sim Karten immer das beste Signal suchen.


----------



## Scroll (17. Februar 2014)

Wenn du das display auf dunkelster Einstellung hast spart das schon viel. Habe unter der stock mit dunkler Helligkeit immer so 1-1,5 Tage durchgehalten. Bei hellerer Helligkeit immer so nen halben bis ganzen Tag lediglich


----------



## Offset (17. Februar 2014)

Der Laufzeitunterschied zwischen Display 100% zu 0% ist bei mir ca. 1 Tag. 
Bei mir ist der Handy-Standby immer ganz vorne dabei. Kann man da was machen, dass das Handy schneller in den deep-sleep geht?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Februar 2014)

Bei mir siehts so aus also auch der Display der am meisten verbraucht :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss aber sagen, dass ich die Helligkeit in der Mitte habe, erst wenn ich nach hause komme wird sie wieder runter gedreht. 
Aber draußen erkenn ich absolut null wenn ich die Helligkeit unten habe. 
Ich habe bei meinem n7 die Helligkeit auch immer ganz unten und draußen auch nahezu. Das Teil kommt mir einfach wesentlich höher vor, der Display musst beim n7 ips sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

Also ich komme immer gut aus mit meiner Helligkeit. 
Meistens sind hier eh Wolken und wenn keine Wolken da sind hol ich mein Handy nicht raus. 
Naja ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Akku, muss nur über den Tag kommen. 
Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, WiFi standby braucht mehr Akku als Mobilfunkstandby. 
Also ich meine dass er im Standby mit WiFi an mehr Akku braucht als wenn ich im Mobilfunk bin.


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,
kann mir hier jemand einen Musikplayer für meine Musiksammlung empfehlen? Ich nutze ein HTC mit aktuellem Android. Problem bei dem Player, der auf dem Handy installiert ist, ist das er meine nummerierten Titel (Im Dateinamen mit Zahlen nummeriert) nicht der Reihe nach abspielt. Er sortiert sie 1, 10, 100, 101, 102... 109, 110, 11. Das schon ziemlich blöde, da viele Lieder ursprünglich mal ein Mix waren und ineinader übergehen. Ich hoffe igr wisst jetzt wie und was ich meine. Evtl. wäre auch ein anderer Lösungsansatz gut.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

Sind die Titel mit Nummern getaggt? 
Dann kannst du die Danach in Poweramp sortieren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

Apollo kann das auch, ich glaube auch gplay music.


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. Februar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts so aus also auch der Display der am meisten verbraucht



Bei mir auch und zwar mit Abstand. Gibt einfach zu viele helle Sachen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Sind die Titel mit Nummern getaggt?



Wäääääääd?! Ich hab null Plan was Du meinst/das ist. 

Apollo und gplay werde ich mir mal anschauen. Poweramp auch. Vielen Dank schonmal, ich geb nochmal Rückmeldung.

Edit:
Meinst Du mit gplay Google Play?! Den Store? Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen das ich die MP3s vom Rechner aufs Handy ziehe und nicht Online kaufe o.ä. .


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

Man kann seine Musik taggen, das heißt z.B das Interpret hinzufügen, sodass diese Information in der Musikdatei gespeichert wird. 
Und das geht mit Titelnummern eben auch. 
Müsstest du am PC mal nen Rechtsklick > Eigenschaften machen, dann siehst du das.  

Oder sind Nummern am Anfang der Dateinamen? Das sollte ohnehin gehen, Poweramp kann zählen. 

@speed: Hast du immernoch TouchWiz?!


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. Februar 2014)

Ja foxi, warum sollte ich es auch ändern?


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

Es ist bööse. 
Ich finds eben hässlich und auf meinem S3 hat ne CRom Wunder gewirkt, in Sachen Speed und Akku.


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. Februar 2014)

Mir gefällts und für ein Speedupgrade kauf ich einfach das S5 

Ich hatte ja schon CM, aber das ist einfach nur


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2014)

Ne Du Foxi, Poweramp kann auch nicht zählen. Auch hier werden die Titel (Ja, die Nummern stehen im Dateinamen) mit 1, 10, 100... sortiert. Mist.


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. Februar 2014)

@kero dein Player zeigt die Nummern mit an und spielt sie in der Reihenfolge?


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Februar 2014)

Also ich Jann mich bei meinem GNex nicht beschweren mit dem extendet Akku und der KK TRex Rom.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2014)

Er zeigt die Nummern die im Dateinamen stehen mit an, ja. Er spielt sie so ab: 1, 10, 100... Weeste?!  Wenn ich die einzelnen Lieder mit Titelnummern tagge sollten sie der Reihenfolge nach abgespielt werden?! Also 1, 2, 3...

Edit:
Wuiiii, gerade gesehen das Poweramp die Tags bearbeiten kann. ^^ Goil.  Werd die einzelnen Lieder dann jetzt mit Tags versehen und dann klappts. Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung. Meeeh, 300 Lieder.


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2014)

Danke.  Gibts da für die Zukunft ne andere Lösung oder muss ich meine Lieder dann jetzt immer Tagen?!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

nimm doch mp3tag.

geht wenigstens schneller.


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2014)

Beim nächsten Ordner mach ich das.  Der eine ist jetzt fertig, kam mir vor wie ein Quicktime Event.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

Viel Spaß noch mit der Musik und mit Poweramp.


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2014)

Joa, also Poweramp is ja mal echt Genial. Hab jetzt nur die Testversion, werds mir aber nach den 14 Tagen zulegen.  Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Joa, also Poweramp is ja mal echt Genial. Hab jetzt nur die Testversion, werds mir aber nach den 14 Tagen zulegen.  Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


 
Ich glaube so ziemlich alle wissen hier, dass PowerAmp das beste ist und haben es auch gekauft  einer der Apps die sich wirklich lohnen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

*stiller Apollo Nutzer*


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> *stiller Apollo Nutzer*


 
Zur Seite mit dir 
Apollo ist auch sehr gut aber nicht so gut wie PowerAmp


----------



## Klartext (17. Februar 2014)

PowerAmp!


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich glaube so ziemlich alle wissen hier, dass PowerAmp das beste ist und haben es auch gekauft  einer der Apps die sich wirklich lohnen


 
Ähm, okeyyyyy.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ähm, okeyyyyy.


 
Ich hab ein klein wenig übertrieben


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> *stiller Apollo Nutzer*


 
Apollo liest meine m4a nicht. 
Das blöde ist, dass 90% meiner Musik m4a sind.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Februar 2014)

Öhm PlayerPro..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2014)

ich hab nur AAC.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Februar 2014)

Wo habt ihre eure ganze Musik her? Nutzt ihr da spezielle flats?


----------



## JPW (18. Februar 2014)

Grooveshark Download per Wireshark ist auf jeden Fall Grauzone, so wie YouTube download. 
Der Amazon Mp3 store gefällt mir als legale Möglichkeit ganz gut ansonsten halt Grooveshark gratis. 
Früher habe ich viel Internet Radio aufgezeichnet mit Radio.fx... 
Wenn ich wirklich tolle Musik finde kaufe ich mir die CD.

Edit: Warum kann ich per Tapatalk kein Bild mehr hochladen? Früher ging das...


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Februar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wo habt ihre eure ganze Musik her? Nutzt ihr da spezielle flats?


 
iTunes. 
@JPW Schalte die Direktantwort in den Optionen aus, dann kannst du Bilder hochladen.


----------



## JPW (18. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> iTunes.
> @JPW Schalte die Direktantwort in den Optionen aus, dann kannst du Bilder hochladen.


 
Daran liegt das leider nicht. Ich benutze immer noch die ältere Tapatalk Version die das eh nicht hat. Aber iwie geht das jetzt trotzdem nicht mehr. 

Wie sieht das denn mit dem DRM bei iTunes aus? Hängt die mp3 dann immer noch am Account?


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Daran liegt das leider nicht. Ich benutze immer noch die ältere Tapatalk Version die das eh nicht hat. Aber iwie geht das jetzt trotzdem nicht mehr.
> 
> Wie sieht das denn mit dem DRM bei iTunes aus? Hängt die mp3 dann immer noch am Account?


 
Achso, dann keine Ahnung. 

Also ich kann die m4a (nicht mp3) einfach so aufs Handy ziehen und abspielen. 
Kann die sogar versenden und das geht.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Februar 2014)

Habe mal die Bildschirm Helligkeit auf  -3 gestellt und es scheint schonmal was zu bringen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JPW (18. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Achso, dann keine Ahnung.
> 
> Also ich kann die m4a (nicht mp3) einfach so aufs Handy ziehen und abspielen.
> Kann die sogar versenden und das geht.


 
Super. Von bezahlter Tapatalk Version geupdated und habe jetzt wieder Werbung. Ich hasse es. Immerhin scheint das mit den Bildern jetzt zu gehen.
Edit: und mein Menü Button funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Ich bleib dabei die neue Version ist Mist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Super. Von bezahlter Tapatalk Version geupdated und habe jetzt wieder Werbung. Ich hasse es. Immerhin scheint das mit den Bildern jetzt zu gehen.
> Edit: und mein Menü Button funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Ich bleib dabei die neue Version ist Mist.


 
Also ich hab keine Probleme mit Tapatalk 4.
Ich find das Toll, bin seit der Beta dabei.


----------



## JPW (18. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also ich hab keine Probleme mit Tapatalk 4.
> Ich find das Toll, bin seit der Beta dabei.


 
Ich probiere es seit der Beta immer wieder mal aus. 
Aber ich habe damals Tapatalk gekauft und sehe es nicht ein nochmal zu bezahlen. Vorallem weil ich es sogar auch noch auf ios gekauft habe...


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Ich probiere es seit der Beta immer wieder mal aus.
> Aber ich habe damals Tapatalk gekauft und sehe es nicht ein nochmal zu bezahlen. Vorallem weil ich es sogar auch noch auf ios gekauft habe...


 
Also ich hab es einmal auf Android gekauft und konnte dann durch eine Anmeldung bei iOS auch da die Vollversion freigeschaltet.


----------



## JPW (18. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also ich hab es einmal auf Android gekauft und konnte dann durch eine Anmeldung bei iOS auch da die Vollversion freigeschaltet.


 
Mit welcher Anmeldung denn? 
Ich glaub das ging damals noch nicht, das war noch ios4 Zeit...


----------



## Abufaso (18. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit dem DRM bei iTunes aus? Hängt die mp3 dann immer noch am Account?


Nicht mehr, mit denen kannst du machen was du willst.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Mit welcher Anmeldung denn?
> Ich glaub das ging damals noch nicht, das war noch ios4 Zeit...


 
Tapatalk Account. 
Zu iOS 4 Zeiten gab's auch noch kein Tapatalk 4 

Ich fange an, Google now richtig gut zu finden. 
Es hat raus gefunden dass ich mich für Titanfall interessiere, und zeigt mir jetzt News dazu an. 
Ich würde jetzt gerne nen Screen zeigen, aber leider lässt Tapatalk mich nicht beim editieren. -.-


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Februar 2014)

Denkt ihr das s5 wird in Barcelona vorgestellt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2014)

Ja, das stand gestern bei Inside-Handy.de 
5.25" mit Alu body, neues led blitz mit mehr ausleuchtung und Fingerabdruck Scanner.
Dann ist auch klar was das Note 4 kann.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Februar 2014)

Alu hört sich schon mal sehr gut an. Neuer Blitz auch, bloß Fingerabdruck Scanner ist so eine Sache die ich nicht nutzen werde geschweige denn brauche, ich geb den doch nicht auch noch mein Fingerabdruck.


----------



## Mason2k10 (19. Februar 2014)

Abwarten, viel wichtiger wie sieht es mit den internen Speicher aus, wenn man nur 6 GB von 16gb verfügbar hat bringt einem das beste smartphone nichts


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Februar 2014)

Mason2k10 schrieb:


> Abwarten, viel wichtiger wie sieht es mit den internen Speicher aus, wenn man nur 6 GB von 16gb verfügbar hat bringt einem das beste smartphone nichts


 
Bei mir kommt wahrscheinlich eh cm drauf, dann kann ich schon mal die bloatware entfernen, oder zumindest root kommt drauf. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass sie wieder sd Karten Slot anbieten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2014)

Bei mir kommt auch eine custom Rom drauf und ich werde die pro version nehmen oder das Note 4. 
SD card slot kommt. 
Dann geht es wie folgt weiter, die pro version hat Alu body, 4 GB RAM, 32 GB interner Speicher, snapdragon 805 SoC , 16 mp cam mit super Flash, 2k Display und Fingerabdruck Scanner. 
Lite Version hat plastic-bomber, 3 GB RAM, 16 GB interner Speicher, Samsungs 8 Kerner, FHD - display, der Rest ist das gleiche.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Februar 2014)

Hört sich sehr gut an 
Was kostet der Spaß denn? Gibts da denn schon Gerüchte?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich 699€


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Februar 2014)

So ein Schwachsinn. 700€ für ein Handy. Völlig bekloppt. Für unter 200€ bekommt man mittlerweile alles notwendige.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2014)

Das S4 mit 16 GB hatte einen Einführungspreis von 679€. Für 200€ bekommst du niemals diese Ausstattung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt auch eine custom Rom drauf und ich werde die pro version nehmen oder das Note 4.
> SD card slot kommt.
> Dann geht es wie folgt weiter, die pro version hat Alu body, 4 GB RAM, 32 GB interner Speicher, snapdragon 805 SoC , 16 mp cam mit super Flash, 2k Display und Fingerabdruck Scanner.
> Lite Version hat plastic-bomber, 3 GB RAM, 16 GB interner Speicher, Samsungs 8 Kerner, FHD - display, der Rest ist das gleiche.


 Hört sich an nach: Ich kann der Akkuanzeige beim Schrumpfen zusehen. 

Ne im Ernst, ich finde das viel zu überpowerd. 
Was will ich mit 16MP, wenn die Bilder immer noch nicht gut aussehen. (also so aussehen, als hätte man ein 720p Bild einer guten Kamera hochskaliert)
4GB Ram? Wozu, echtes Multitasking (mehrere Programme in mehreren Fenstern am Laufen) ist eh nicht.
8 Kerne? Wird nichtmal am PC richtig genutzt.
2K? Öhm ja, der Unterschied zwischen 400ppi und 500ppi ist was? Nicht zu sehen? Exakt.
Fingerabdruck scanner find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Abgesehen davon, dass er einen physikalischen (Home)button bedingt. Das ist so 2008. 
Alu Gehäuse? Endlich. 
32GB Ram. Ok, passt. Mit SD Slot sogar noch besser. 
5"+? Nunja, Geschmackssache. An sich nicht schlecht.


EDIT:
Black sagte nicht: "solch eine Ausstattung", sondern "alles was du brauchst" (sinnvoll ist).
Darunter verstehe *ich*: 1GB Ram, flotter SoC, Kamera für Schnappschüsse (für mehr ist eh kein Smartphone geeignet), ordentliches Display zwischen 4 und 5 Zoll, gute Akkulaufzeit.
Gaaanz wichtig: Möglichst Bloatwarefrei, denn die braucht man nicht. (also beinahe alles, nur nicht Samsung)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das S4 mit 16 GB hatte einen Einführungspreis von 679€. Für 200€ bekommst du niemals diese Ausstattung.


 
Die ich brauche für?


----------



## Re4dt (19. Februar 2014)

Soo mein Motorola Moto G ist auch endlich angekommen. Für 5€ im Monat mit 300MB Internet sowie eine Festnetzflat Optimal.  
Bin wirklich sehr erstaunt über die Verarbeitung für diese Preisklasse einfach nur Sau gut!!! 
Der einzige Nachteil dieses Handy's die Kamera  ansonsten kann ich es jedem weiterempfehlen der was günstiges sucht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Februar 2014)

Bei mir war Swipe vorinstalliert. Allerdings version 1.4.x, aktuell ist 1.6.x. Wie komm ich jetzt kostenfrei *und legal* an ein Update, im Playstore besitze ich es ja nicht.
Swype ist bei mir schon ein stück lahmer als die Standardtastatur. Aber ich komme mit der wisch erkennung von Swype viel besser klar.
Ich würde das gerne weiter nutzen und hoffe auf mehr Performance der aktuellen Version.
Und nein, ich möchte nicht auf SwiftKey umsteigen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Februar 2014)

legal und kostenfrei sind nicht unbedingt synonym. 
Wirst wohl im PS kaufen müssen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hört sich an nach: Ich kann der Akkuanzeige beim Schrumpfen zusehen.
> 
> Ne im Ernst, ich finde das viel zu überpowerd.
> Was will ich mit 16MP, wenn die Bilder immer noch nicht gut aussehen. (also so aussehen, als hätte man ein 720p Bild einer guten Kamera hochskaliert)
> ...


 
This! 
Mittlerweile bekommt man auch ein S3 oder N4 oder whatever für vergleichsweise wenig Geld und das sind immernoch super Handys.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auf Reddit genug Boys die auch mit einem 99$ China Ghetto Phone klarkommen. Also ich mittlerweile keinen Grund mir ein "High-End" Gerät zu kaufen. Alles was man braucht gibts zum Vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> This!
> Mittlerweile bekommt man auch ein S3 oder N4 oder whatever für vergleichsweise wenig Geld und das sind immernoch super Handys.



Das sehe ich auch so, ich selber habe mich zwar für das S4 Mini entschieden aber ich kenne auch noch einige die sich erst von ca. 3 Monaten ein S3 gekauft haben und damit zufrieden sind.
 ich selber brauche meins sowieso eigentlich fast nur fürs Internet (WA, Skype, Youtube dann natürlich auch die PCGHX App und auch zum so herumsurfen)


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Februar 2014)

Jo. 
Ich brauch mein Handy auch nur für Internet & "Social" (Twitter).


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Jo.
> Ich brauch mein Handy auch nur für Internet & "Social" (Twitter).


 Bei mir auch so. (Hab deinen Post stellvertretend zitiert)

Ich glaub eh, dass kaum jemand sein Smartphone für was anderes nutzt geschweigedenn braucht. 
Ein Smarthone ist doch auch ein Kommunikationsmittel. Extra viel Leistung braucht man nur für gaaaaanz wenige Apps. Und wie viele missbrauchen ihr Smartphone schon als Spielekonsole für anspruchsvoll Spiele.

PS:
Zumindest im Konzept von Ubunu Phone war drin, (kp obs die Beta schon kann) dass du dein Smartphone in einen Dock steckst und mit Tastatur, Maus und Bildschirm verbindest. 
Auf diesem siehst du dann allerdings nicht eine dafür ungeeignete mobile Oberfläche, sondern einen klassischen Desktop.
Das Smartphone also als extra kompakten PC. Da machen 4GB Ram usw. dann Sinn.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch so. (Hab deinen Post stellvertretend zitiert)
> 
> Ich glaub eh, dass kaum jemand sein Smartphone für was anderes nutzt geschweigedenn braucht.
> Ein Smarthone ist doch auch ein Kommunikationsmittel. Extra viel Leistung braucht man nur für gaaaaanz wenige Apps. Und wie viele missbrauchen ihr Smartphone schon als Spielekonsole für anspruchsvoll Spiele.
> ...


 
Jo. 
Ich hab genau 1 Spiel auf dem Handy, und das ist Clash of Clans, schönes Spiel fürn Bus. 
Mein Handy läuft momentan auch nur auf 1Ghz max anstatt 1,4.
Ich merke keinen Unterschied außer längerer Akkulaufzeit. 

Ein Desktop auf ~5"?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Februar 2014)

du kannst dein display doch mirrorn.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Februar 2014)

@Foxi ne, auf 5" (=Smartphone) hast du ne gewöhnliche Smartphone Oberfläche. Sprich vollbild Apps usw.

Steckst du es an einen externen Bildschirm (z.B. mit Micro HDMI) bekommst du auf diesem einen klassischen Desktop.
Das Smartphone stellt also einen Micro-Desktop-PC dar.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Februar 2014)

Ah, jetzt hab ichs gecheckt. 
War ganz cool, auch wenn ich mir dann noch ne Frage bzgl. Akku Stelle.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Februar 2014)

Deswegen das mit dem Dock.
Wo es n Bildschirm gibt, hats auch ne Steckdose.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Februar 2014)

Aber wenn man etwas Leistungsaufwendiges macht, schafft man es evtl. nicht so schnell nachzuladen...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn man den Anschluss richtig auslegt kann man auch direkt aus der Steckdose versorgen und überhaupt nur laden wenn nötig. Der Strom muss nicht zwangsweise durch den Akku um auf die Platine zu gelangen.

Die Linux Desktop Dock-Funktion hatte übrigens auch schon das Moto Atrix und Asus mit seinen Netbook/Tablet Zwittern zowieso.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2014)

Das muss man dann aber auch gescheit machen. 
Hab gerade gesehen dass mein Handy sich in der Nacht um ~3% AUFGELADEN hat. 
Ohne Kabel. 
Wie geht denn sowas? O.o


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2014)

Die Spannung von einem Akku beschreibt nicht einfach eine abklingende Gerade. Wenn man die Last weg nimmt(=Standby über Nacht) kann sie sogar nochmal anziehen. Das Bedeutet nicht, dass dann wirklich mehr Energie im Akku ist sondern wirklich nur dass die Spannung höher ist. Eben die Spannung ist aber der Wert aus dem der Ladezustand berechnet wird.


----------



## Klartext (20. Februar 2014)

Die %-Anzeige unter Android ist sowieso nicht ganz so genau. Du hast morgens auch keinen 100%, wenn du es vom Kabel anziehst, aber aufgrund der Userfreundlichkeit wird es angezeigt..


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2014)

Ah, danke sehr  
Ich dachte schon da ist ne Induktionsladeplatte im Schrank eingebaut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Februar 2014)

Mein whatsapp spinnt gerade.... 
Ich hat einfach so aus dem Nichts, die Kontakte nur noch als Nummern gezeigt obwohl davor alles gepasst hat. Daraufhin hab ich die Kontakte synchronisiert und es ist nix passiert. Ich hab mal in die meine Telefon Kontakt Liste geschaut dort stehen die Namen und auch noch die richtige Nummern, allerdings gibt es noch weitere Konten wo nur whatsapp Nummern hinterlegt sind. Löschen kann man diese auch nicht da sie schreibgeschützt sind. Das ganze ist mir unbekannt und ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.... 
Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Februar 2014)

Ist Facebooks schuld xD.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Februar 2014)

Ne jetzt mal im ernst?


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Februar 2014)

Hatte ich mal in einer cm11 alpha, aber sonst bisher nicht.


----------



## Klartext (20. Februar 2014)

WhatsApp deinstallieren, Reboot, neu installieren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Februar 2014)

oder deinstalliert lassen. ich glaub ich Wechsel jetzt auf hike, oder nutze nur noch hangouts.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2014)

Ich Wechsel auf Telegramm wenn die die AGB ändern.


----------



## robbe07 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bleib erstmal dabei. Habs ja schließlich bezahlt......


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Februar 2014)

Ich brauche whatsapp da alle meine Freunde es nutzen. 
Mein nexus 7 scheint sich nach einem kleinen Sturz verabschiedet zu haben, auf jedenfall das Display. Das Teil hält ja wirklich gar nix aus., oder  es ist nur der an und Ausschalter kaputt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2014)

Bei mir nutzen es auch alle. 
Aber die schlauen werde ich überreden. 
So sind die wichtigen Chats gesichert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Februar 2014)

Tja das ist bei mir nicht der Fall, ab jetzt kommt mir nie wieder ein nexus ins Haus die Teile sind ja empfindlicher als weiche Butter.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich Wechsel auf Telegramm wenn die die AGB ändern.



Spätestens dann werde ich auch umsteigen, da geht man Facebook schon extra aus dem Weg und dann so was und damit haben sie sich bei mir nicht wirklich beliebter gemacht, Google wäre meiner Meinung nach der bessere Käufer gewesen.


----------



## robbe07 (20. Februar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Tja das ist bei mir nicht der Fall, ab jetzt kommt mir nie wieder ein nexus ins Haus die Teile sind ja empfindlicher als weiche Butter.


 
Ersatz gefällig?
CATERPILLAR Cat B15 schwarz Smartphones kaufen bei Media Markt

Ein Baustellensmartphone....


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Spätestens dann werde ich auch umsteigen, da geht man Facebook schon extra aus dem Weg und dann so was und damit haben sie sich bei mir nicht wirklich beliebter gemacht, Google wäre meiner Meinung nach der bessere Käufer gewesen.


 
Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. 
Google Now wird je länger man es nutzt wirklich merklich besser!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Februar 2014)

robbe07 schrieb:


> Ersatz gefällig?
> CATERPILLAR Cat B15 schwarz Smartphones kaufen bei Media Markt
> 
> Ein Baustellensmartphone....


 
Das ist zuviel des Guten 
Weiß einer ob man sich bei tapatalk iwie extern ausloggen kann?
ich bin dort nämlich noch eingeloggt und hab kein bock, dass die MM Leute darauf zugriff haben.
ich weiß das weil die benachrichtigungsleuchte noch leuchtet


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3
Slim Devs <3
Sie adden genau die Funktion die mir fehlte.


----------



## JPW (20. Februar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das ist zuviel des Guten
> Weiß einer ob man sich bei tapatalk iwie extern ausloggen kann?
> ich bin dort nämlich noch eingeloggt und hab kein bock, dass die MM Leute darauf zugriff haben.
> ich weiß das weil die benachrichtigungsleuchte noch leuchtet


 
Schwierig. Ich würde am PC das Passwort ändern. 
Kannst du es nicht iwie noch am PC reseten?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Februar 2014)

Threema scheint auch ganz nett zu sein.

hike scheint aber auch keine Alternative für mich zusein (grade mal abgecheckt).

Ich benutz einfach Brieftauben. Aber die sind auch nicht sicher ...

Wenn du über ADB noch aufs Nexus kommst, kannst ja nen FR machen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2014)

Jo, in der Whatsapp Foren Division haben sich auch Telegram und Threema rauskristallisiert.


EDIT: Telegram kann GIFs abspielen \o/


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Februar 2014)

Ich muss gerade mal alles aus dem Kontext reißen^^

Wie kann ich mit Titanium Spotify adäquat backupen? Gerootet is mein N5 bereits... Wäre auch bereit die Pro-Version zu kaufen! Die Spotify-App ist ca. 7 GB groß, aufm N5 sind nurnoch 900 MB frei, kann man das irgendwie so machen, das Titanium das ganze gleich aufn Rechner speichert? Ich möchte gerne CM 11 flashen und nicht wieder alle Lieder neu runterladen, das dauert immer so ewig beim Handy >_<


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Februar 2014)

Ich würde versuchen die Lieder vom Handy auf den PC zu ziehen (USB-Kabel), und danach wieder zurück spielen. Man muss halt nur den Speicherort wissen.


----------



## Klartext (21. Februar 2014)

Da das gerät gerootet ist, muss der Speicher nicht mehr gewiped werden. Also ist es unnötig dir Lieder zu sichern, die bleiben ja drauf trotz flashen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe temasek cm 11, da hab ich das schon ne ganze weile.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe temasek cm 11, da hab ich das schon ne ganze weile.


 
Ich weiß, bei CM ist das Standard. 
Bei Slim war es nicht von Anfang an da.
Gibt jetzt Btw auch SlimPIE. 
Find ich aber sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Februar 2014)

Pie Control ist TOP.

Mit LMT Launcher, Gravitybox aufm N7 (Omni). Spitzen Erfahrung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Februar 2014)

Ich finde den Sinn darin irgendwie nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Februar 2014)

naja, du kannst die Navbar dadurch ersetzen, und gleichzeitig Favs reinlegen. Quasi ne Taskleiste.


----------



## Klartext (21. Februar 2014)

NavBar aus, mehr vom Display und für mich, mit relativ kleinen Händen und 5" Display ist der PIE an der Seite deutlich besser bedienbar als mit NavBar unten. Nutze es schon sehr lange und will es nicht mehr missen


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Februar 2014)

Gut dass ich keine Navbar habe und meine Favos auf Hardware Keys liegen. :'D


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Februar 2014)

Ja gut mit cap.buttons ist es natürlich relativ Useless, aufm Oppo nutze ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. Februar 2014)

Zu den Posts auf der vorherigen Seite:

Sicher? Es kommt ja ne "neue" Version drauf, CM 11, das interessiert Spotify nicht? Würde mich doch arg wundern...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Februar 2014)

Was hat Spotify damit zu tun?


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. Februar 2014)

Na er will CM11 flashen und dabei die Spotify Daten nicht verlieren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Februar 2014)

unmöglich.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. Februar 2014)

Deswegen Titanium, kann ich das damit sichern? Und wenn ja, geht das auch irgendwie, das das Backup direkt auf den Rechner geschoben wird? Aufm N5 ist zu wenig Speicher frei >_<


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Februar 2014)

Titanium ist nicht schlecht, aber goBackup finde ich übersichtlicher und einfacher. Habe bei beiden die Pro Version.


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Februar 2014)

Was verwendet ihr so für Apps, um die Rechte zu verwalten? 
Hab mein S3 @4.3 gerootet und würde jetzt gerne z.B. Facebook gewisse Rechte entfernen. 

Hab schon vorher mit App Ops bisschen rumgespielt, aber da sind nicht alle Rechte aufgeführt. 

Darf auch was kosten. Bei App Ops gibts die Möglichkeit, die Vollversion zu kaufen, schaltet das alle frei? 

SuperSU kann ja nur die Root-Rechte verteilen oder? (Die app muss ich erstmal kennenlernen ^^)


----------



## Klartext (21. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> unmöglich.


 
Warum sollte das unmöglich sein? Was hat ein ROM Wechsel mit den Daten zu tun? Die Lieder liegen auf der SD-Karte, bzw dem Speicher und der bleibt beim ROM Wechsel unberührt?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Februar 2014)

die APP Verbindung wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht getouched.


----------



## Klartext (22. Februar 2014)

Funktioniert bei mir bisher problemlos mit jeder App, die Daten auf der SD-Karte / Speicher ablegt..


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sympathisiere immer mehr mit Google Now.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Februar 2014)

wenn es den Akku nicht so killen würde.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Februar 2014)

Die 5% am Tag machens bei mir nicht aus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Februar 2014)

kannst du mir mal deine settings schicken?


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Februar 2014)

Settings wovon? 
GNow?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Februar 2014)

Ja bitte, als PM zB.


----------



## jensi251 (22. Februar 2014)

Hab mal wieder ein Flash Problem.
Das Tablet hat derzeit 4.2.1 und daher müsste Flash damit ja noch möglich sein, aber weder mit Firefox, noch Flashfox bekomme ich das hin. Hab ich da jetzt vllt das falsche Flash installiert oder woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Februar 2014)

vermutlich.


----------



## jensi251 (22. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt die mit .54 und .58 ausprobiert Auf Android 4.1 oder 4.2 Jelly Bean Adobe Flash Player installieren [Anleitung]
beides geht bisher nicht. Android Version ist derzeit wie gesagt 4.2.1, wobei ich auch auf 4.3 updaten könnte, will aber erstmal warten ob man es nicht so auch hinbekommt. Gerät ist ein Toshiba excite pro 109.

Edit: flash an sich geht jetzt doch, allerdings nicht auf den beiden Seiten wo ich es brauche. Da heißt es "error, no playable sources found". Am PC geht es aber ganz normal.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Februar 2014)

hmm da kannst du dann aber nichts machen.


----------



## jensi251 (22. Februar 2014)

Und woran könnte das liegen? Finde das schon sehr komisch, da Flash für mich Flash ist und fertig. Das manche gehen und andere wiederum nicht erscheint mir sehr komisch.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Februar 2014)

naja eventuell an der Signatur. 
HTML5 soll sich mal durchsetzen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

Auf welchen Seiten geht´s denn nicht?
Wenn du mal n Link hier rein haust, kann ichs ja mal probieren.

Black hat aber eigentlich recht.
Kack Flash soll endlich verschwinden. 

BTW Flash
Da fällt mir wieder ein, wie früher die iPhones gehatet wurden wegen fehlendem Flash. Jetzt, wo das auch für Android eingestellt wurde, juckts keinen. 
Eigentlich ein Triumph für Apple.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Februar 2014)

naja. damals habs halt keine wirkliche alternative zu flash.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Februar 2014)

Spinnt WhatsApp bei euch gerade auch?
Ich habe nämlich gerade Probleme damit Bilder hochzuladen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> naja. damals habs halt keine wirkliche alternative zu flash.


 Gibts praktisch immer noch nicht. 
Klar, HTML5, aber wie viele Seiten unterstützen das schon? Und vor allem wie viele haben es unterstützt, als Flash für Android eingestellt wurde?

Ausser Youtube fällt mir da grad nix ein. Und Youtube ging auch mit iDevices schon immer.
Also ist die Situation im Prinzip genau die gleiche gewesen.


Nö, hab keine Probleme mit Whatsapp.
Aber angeblich werden zur Zeit die Server auf die von FB umgestellt. Könnte also daran liegen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Februar 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Spinnt WhatsApp bei euch gerade auch? Ich habe nämlich gerade Probleme damit Bilder hochzuladen.


Jepp geht nidde ...,


----------



## Klartext (22. Februar 2014)

Ist auch weltweit Down..


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

Whatsapp speichert nichts auf dem Server, oder? (So wie z.B. Mails)
Also der Server "vermittelt" nur und die Nachrichten sind nur auf den Endgeräten vorhanden?

(Vom Backup bei der NSA jetzt mal abgesehen  )


----------



## godfather22 (22. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Aber angeblich werden zur Zeit die Server auf die von FB umgestellt. Könnte also daran liegen.


 
Dann erweitert Facebook gerade seine Datenbanken um unzählige Nacktbilder und erstellt eine Ansammlung von Informationen, die die Menschheit so noch nicht gesehen hat


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. Februar 2014)

Das ist zwar nur ein Gerücht, ist aber ein großer Zufall dass jetzt die Server down sind.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Dann erweitert Facebook gerade seine Datenbanken um unzählige Nacktbilder und erstellt eine Ansammlung von Informationen, die die Menschheit so noch nicht gesehen hat


 Bei der NSA arbeiten Schätzungen zufolge rund 40 000 Leute...


----------



## godfather22 (22. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Bei der NSA arbeiten Schätzungen zufolge rund 40 000 Leute...


 
Die hab ich wohl vergessen 

Schon schlimm, dass man jetzt schon Facebook mit der NSA vergleichen kann


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Die hab ich wohl vergessen
> 
> Schon schlimm, dass man jetzt schon Facebook mit der NSA vergleichen kann


 Ne, soweit ist es nicht.

Also ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass FB nur Daten sammelt die die dummen User freiwillig raus geben.
Die NSA hat da ja auch noch andere Methoden.


----------



## godfather22 (22. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ne, soweit ist es nicht.
> 
> Also ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass FB nur Daten sammelt die die dummen User freiwillig raus geben.
> Die NSA hat da ja auch noch andere Methoden.


 
Was heißt hier freiwillig raus geben. Wenn ich meiner Mutter private Sachen über WhatsApp schreibe (eben als SMS-Ersatz) würde ich das nicht unbedingt freiwillig raus geben nennen. 
Ich arbeite gerade darauf zu meinen Freundeskreis auf Threema umzustellen. Schade nur, dass das was kostet. Gegen die kosten an sich hab ich ja nichts, aber ein Geschäftsmodell wie bei Whatsapp (die erste Zeit, von mir aus auch nur ein oder zwei Monate gratis und dann 1,60€ oder sowas) erscheint mir da bei unserer knausrigen Gesellschaft vielversprechender...
Mit WhatsApp könnte Facebook nach meinem Kenntnisstand problemlos die Anrufe den jeweiligen Handys abfangen, als wären sie die NSA


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

Jop, denke auch die 1,60 sind ne ganz schöne Hürde um mal ordentlich Nutzer "ranzuschaffen".
Auch für mich, wenn ich ehrlich bin.  Hab jetzt mal Telegram geladen. Bin allerdings etwas skeptisch. 
Die verkaufen angeblich weder irgendwelche Daten, noch wollen sie jemals Geld verlangen oder Werbung schalten. Da frag ich mich natürlich: Wer soll die Server bezahlen? (Sie meinen ja spenden und so, aber naja)


----------



## godfather22 (22. Februar 2014)

Die von Threema sagen ja ihre Server wären in der Schweiz und alle Daten wären durch P2P verschlüsselt. Wenn das stimmt sind die garnicht dazu in der Lage die Daten zu verkaufen.
Nichts für ungut, aber was du da machst ist der Grund, aus dem sich etwas sicheres, anonymes, was einmalig so viel wie eine Tüte Brötchen kostet nicht durchsetzt. Die Leute bezahlen lieber mit ihren Daten, als mit einer Hand voll Münzen. Für mich ist das unverständlich...


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß, ist blöd, aber ne.
Wärs n Jahr gratis und dann 1,60, wär ich schon lange da. Denn dann besteht auch die Chance, dass ich nicht der einzige aus meinem Freundeskreis bin, der da hin wechselt.
So bliebe ich bestimmt der Einzige und hätte damit 1,60 verschwendet.

Telegram sagt auch, sie haben Ende zu Ende Verschlüsselung. Deren Verschlüsselungsrythmus ist afaik sogar Open Source. Also dass die das Mitlesen, ist nicht wahrscheinlicher als bei Treema.
Allerdings haben sie ja noch die Kontaktdaten usw. Also wer wann mit wem schreibt. Aber das ist bei Treema auch nicht anders.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Februar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Jepp geht nidde ...,



Gut, dachte schon das die App selber spinnt und es an mein Handy liegt.



Klartext schrieb:


> Ist auch weltweit Down..



Scheint wirklich wohl so zu sein, denn es wird zurzeit auch nicht mehr angezeigt wann jemand zuletzt online war.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Februar 2014)

Also bei mir geht's wieder, gab ja nen ganz schönen shitstorm deswegen


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Februar 2014)

Das mit den Bildern scheint bei mir immer noch nicht zu gehen, aber die Zeit die msn zuletzt online war schon was ja heißt das irgendeine Verbindung zum Server funktioniert.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

Auf FB gibts die ersten "Wir wollen das alte WA wieder" kackseiten vor irgendwelchen likegeilen Kiddies. 

Als ob Whatsapp jemals sicher gewesen wäre oder sich einen feuchten dreck um deine Privatsphere gekümmert hätte. Im prinzip ändert sich gar nix. Nur der Besitzer deiner Daten ist jetzt halt ein anderer.
Die ganzen, die jetzt wechseln wollen doch nur ihr Gewissen beruhigen. Würde sie das tatsächlich interessieren, hätten sie Whatsapp erst gar nicht installiert.

Bis auf mich, ich will Suckerberg trollen.
Erst 19 Mrd bezahlen und dann rennen die Nutzer weg.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (22. Februar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Die Leute bezahlen lieber mit ihren Daten, als mit einer Hand voll Münzen. Für mich ist das unverständlich...


 
Genau das geht mir auch ständig durch den Kopf . Aber es ist doch immer so. Es ist jetzt etwas hart formuliert, aber muss erst wieder etwas passieren, damit man handelt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Februar 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Genau das geht mir auch ständig durch den Kopf . Aber es ist doch immer so. Es ist jetzt etwas hart formuliert, aber muss erst wieder etwas passieren, damit man handelt?


 
Ist doch immer so.... 
Wenn ich probieren würde meinen Freundeskreis von einem anderen Messungen zu überzeugen, würden die mich auslachen. 
Ich würde das Geld schon bezahlen aber leider nützt mir so ein Dienst nicht wenn meine Freunde ihn nicht nutzen.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich die Programmierkenntnisse hätte, würde ich mir einen eigenen Dienst machen, der vorallem auf Sicherheit ausgelegt ist .


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Februar 2014)

Gibts schon.
Nennt sich surespot. Ist komplett open source und hat ende zu ende verschlüsselung. 
Es kann also jeder nachprüfen, ob das auch wirklich sicher verschlüsselt wird und kein master schlüssel existiert.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (22. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Gibts schon.
> Nennt sich surespot. Ist komplett open source und hat ende zu ende verschlüsselung.
> Es kann also jeder nachprüfen, ob das auch wirklich sicher verschlüsselt wird und kein master schlüssel existiert.


 
Ich meinte zwar einen komplett neuen Dienst . Aber auch gut .


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2014)

Jo, aber es kann sich doch nicht jeder seinen eigenen Dienst schreiben.
Dann braucht man ja für gefühlt jeden Freund ne eigene App. Denn jeder vertraut nur seiner eigenen oder wie?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (23. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Jo, aber es kann sich doch nicht jeder seinen eigenen Dienst schreiben.
> Dann braucht man ja für gefühlt jeden Freund ne eigene App. Denn jeder vertraut nur seiner eigenen oder wie?


 
Nein, ich meinte damit, dass ich eine App entwickeln würde, wenn ich es denn könnte, die keine Kompromisse aufweist, auf welche dann alle wechseln .


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2014)

Ich vermute, das hat sich der Entwickler von surespot auch gedacht.
Habs mir aber nicht genauer angeguckt. Geht aber auf jeden Fall unabhängig der Handynummer. Bietet auch keine Möglichkeiten zum Password zurücksetzen und sowas.


----------



## Scroll (24. Februar 2014)

Android 4.4.2 dbt ist offiziell für das s4 erschienen und kann per Kies oder ota geladen werden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2014)

So so, man sollte auf nem S4 aber besser sowieso ne Custom Rom haben.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Februar 2014)

Kommt darauf an ob der User das will, ich habe zwar das S4 Mini aber ich kann mich nicht über TouchWiz beschweren, was mich stört ist aber die ganze Bloatware.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Februar 2014)

Das Ding bei 4.4 auf S4 oder Note3 ist die entzogene Berechtigung für apps auf sdcard zu schreiben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an ob der User das will, ich habe zwar das S4 Mini aber ich kann mich nicht über TouchWiz beschweren, was mich stört ist aber die ganze Bloatware.


Die fällt für mich auch unter den Punkt TouchWiz Nachteile.  


BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das Ding bei 4.4 auf S4 oder Note3 ist die entzogene Berechtigung für apps auf sdcard zu schreiben.


 
W00t?
Wo sollen denn dann die App Dateien hin?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Februar 2014)

In a post on Google+ in late January Liebeck outlines the problem that Samsung Galaxy S4 and Galaxy Note 3 users will likely face with the Android 4.4 update that is rolling out now. Google shares the following statement to developers.

“The WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE permission must only grant write access to the primary external storage on a device. Apps must not be allowed to write to secondary external storage devices, except in their package-specific directories as allowed by synthesized permissions”

Leibeck explains what this means to users, writing,

“If your device has user-accessible internal flash storage, your SD Card is a “secondary external storage device”.

What this means is that with KitKat, applications will no longer be able create, modify, or remove files and folders on your external SD card.  As a for-instance, you can no longer use a file manager to copy files from your computer to the SD card over a network.  This ability, which has existed since the beginning of Android, has been taken away.”

Hab mich Etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt.
Mal noch was anderes, kann ich die GNow Notifications irgendwo ausschalten?


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> In a post on Google+ in late January Liebeck outlines the problem that Samsung Galaxy S4 and Galaxy Note 3 users will likely face with the Android 4.4 update that is rolling out now. Google shares the following statement to developers.
> 
> “The WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE permission must only grant write access to the primary external storage on a device. Apps must not be allowed to write to secondary external storage devices, except in their package-specific directories as allowed by synthesized permissions”
> 
> ...


 
Sach mal, sind die blöd bei Samsung? 
Wo soll Whatsapp dann denn z.B die Bilder speichern? 
Ich glaub ich hab Grad ne Denkblockade. 
Meinen die jetzt dass es keine Permission mehr gibt für sdcard1 oder was? 
Ich checks echt nicht. 

Stell doch die Notifications der Google Suche App aus. 
Also Einstellungen > Apps > Google Suche/Search Haken bei Show Notifications wegnehmen.


----------



## Scroll (24. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das Ding bei 4.4 auf S4 oder Note3 ist die entzogene Berechtigung für apps auf sdcard zu schreiben.


 
Nein. 

Man kann auf der 4.4 ganz normal wie auf 4.3 seine apps weiterhin auf der sd Karte speichern. Ich habe seit dem Leak 3 wieder samsung normal drauf und in diesen beiden Versionen geht es so wie bei 4.3 ebenfalls schon


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Februar 2014)

?????


----------



## Scroll (24. Februar 2014)

Sobald ich dort bei mir auf einstellungen->anwendungsmanager gehe und dort auf sd Karte klicke wird mir angezeigt das ich meine apps auf die sd Karte verschieben kann und ein haken ist dort auch drin. Der Speicher wird mir ebenfalls richtig angezeigt von der sd karte


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2014)

Also Google Now benutzt und gezockt und die Akkulaufzeit geht klar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (24. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich so vom neuen Samsung S5?


----------



## MisterLaggy (24. Februar 2014)

Nichts. Noch mehr unnötige Features und nicht gerade dass, was man schön nennt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich so vom neuen Samsung S5?


 
Wenig. 
Viel Bloatware, bisschen Innovation, viel Geld, wenig P/L.


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich so vom neuen Samsung S5?



Nicht so viel, ich hoffe, dass da noch die Prime Version kommt 

Design find ich ok, aber das darf ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

IP67 finde ich ok, ist aber kein Totschlagargument.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2014)

Viel sinnloses Zeug was am Ende keiner Nutzt.....
Der Fingerabdruckscaner ist noch am "sinnvollsten" der rest kein Plan.
Wer braucht nen Pulsmesser am Smartphone? Vorallem der nur im Stand benutzt werden darf also man kann nur den Ruhepuls messen. Da ist die Gear Fit echt cool wird aber wohl nur mit Samsung funzen.
Wer braucht son Kindermode? Dafür hat man alte krücken Smartphones wie das Galaxy S4 ( ) die man denen "vererbt" und wo man nur das drauf haut was sie haben dürfen. Dann ists auch nicht so schmerzhaft wenn das uralte Galaxy S4 mal runter fällt oder voller Saft läuft.
IP67 schön und gut aber solange man da noch Deckel und Klappen(Akkudeckel) die undicht sein können hat einfach sinnlos. Man schaue sich nur die Fälle von Wasserschäden bei Sony und S4 active an weil ein Deckel nicht richtig sitzt/dicht war.
Zur 4K Aufnahme? Wer braucht das? 99,9% der Leute haben nix um das wieder zu geben. 
Wahrscheinlich sind jetzt von den 16gb nur noch 4 GB interner Speicher übrig 
Die Rückseite ist hässlich da fand ich das Note3 schöner.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Februar 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S4s.


----------



## Klartext (24. Februar 2014)

HappyMeal Edition


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie wirkt das so auf mich als wäre Samsung das neue alte Apple... Also im negativen Sinne


----------



## Klartext (24. Februar 2014)

Jop, finde ich auch. Bei Apple schreit jeder, ähhh jedes Jahr das selbe und Samsung zieht mittlerweile das selbe ab..


----------



## Der Maniac (25. Februar 2014)

Aber noch hat der großteil der Leute das nicht bemerkt, genau wie das bei Apple noch fast zwei Geräte-Generationen gedauert hat^^

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster:

Ergo werden wir wohl auch beim Galaxy S6 (wenn es denn so heißen wird) wahrscheinlich wieder mehr Evolution als Revolution sehen, wobei das hier bis auf den Fingersensor auch schon fast keine Evolution mehr ist...

€dit: Der Stern hats übrigends ziemlich passend betitelt wie ich finde: "Samsungs Alles-muss-rein-Handy"!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Sony z2?  Also optisch gefällt es mir sehr gut aber wirklich was getan hat sich nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Februar 2014)

ich find das z2 eigentlich konsequent weiter gedacht.

Textsecure neues Update. Richtig geiler Scheiss!


----------



## godfather22 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das LG G Pro 2 momentan am interessantesten... 5,9Zoll, 3GB RAM, Snapdragon 800 und ob der jetzt mit 2,3 oder 2,5GHz läuft dürfte in der Praxis ja total egal sein.

Edit: Gibt es bei SlimRom eigentlich die Möglichkeit die On-Screen-Tasten bei Spielen zu deaktivieren?


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne keine Möglichkeit, aber ich benutze die Dinger ja auch nie. 
Aber wenn die deaktiviert sind, wie willst du dann wieder aus dem Game raus kommen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Februar 2014)

Bei Omni gibts den Immersive Mode


----------



## Klartext (25. Februar 2014)

Immersive oder Pie


----------



## godfather22 (25. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Aber wenn die deaktiviert sind, wie willst du dann wieder aus dem Game raus kommen?


 
Es werden jetzt schon in bestimmten Apps die Navigationstasten deaktiviert. Wenn man von unten nah oben streicht kommen die wieder 

Von Slim weiß keiner was? Hab mich gerade ein bisschen in die ROM verguckt


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2014)

Achso, das weiß ich doch nicht. 
Also ich kann mal nachgucken, warte auf ein Edit. 

Slim hat leider keine entsprechende Option. 
Die rom ist trotzdem awesome.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Februar 2014)

xposed Modul?


----------



## godfather22 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal Slim installiert. Ist ganz schick aber daran, dass jetzt alles kleiner ist muss ich mich jetzt erstmal gewöhnen... ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Februar 2014)

must die DPI einstellen


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2014)

Ich find es gerade deshalb so gut. 
Man hat einfach mehr Übersicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Februar 2014)

Weis schon jemand was neues über das HTC one 2 ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2014)

Klaro, größer schneller besser als das One.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Februar 2014)

Bin nun glücklicher Besitzer eines Nexus 5 
Mein erstes Android Handy 

Wer sonst noch eines hat, was nutzt ihr für eine Rom und welchen Kernel?


----------



## godfather22 (25. Februar 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Bin nun glücklicher Besitzer eines Nexus 5
> Mein erstes Android Handy
> 
> Wer sonst noch eines hat, was nutzt ihr für eine Rom und welchen Kernel?


 
Hab mir gerade SlimKat geflashed. Gefällt mir ziemlich gut und auch besser als der Cyanogenmod 11


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2014)

Hab zwar kein Nexus 5 kann dir aber trotzdem zwei Roms ans Herz legen.(sind ja meist Modellunabhängig)
TRex eine der wenigen(wenn nicht sogar einzige) Rom mit deutschem Support
[ROM][KK 4.4.2_r2][KVT49L] TREX by Team T-REX [24.02.2014] - Android-Hilfe.de
Ansonsten SlimKat
[ROM][4.4.2] SlimKat [Beta Builds] - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Klartext (26. Februar 2014)

Mahdi wenn man auf AOSP steht oder DroidKang für CM Base Fans.. Beides sehr gute Roms und bieten mehr als genug Features..


----------



## Mason2k10 (26. Februar 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Bin nun glücklicher Besitzer eines Nexus 5


 

Nutze stock Rom (gerootet und mit xposed)  hat meiner Meinung nach alles was man brauch und als kernel im Moment den "hells core (b4-t2)" 


Btw: 

 Samsung S5: nur 7,86gb 



:thumbs:


----------



## godfather22 (26. Februar 2014)

Mason2k10 schrieb:


> Btw:
> 
> Samsung S5: nur 7,86gb
> 
> ...


 
Dat ist ja echt lachhaft


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich kenn mich zwar noch nicht perfekt aus, aber ich bin ein Fan von vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (die Sinnvoll sind) 
Ein paar Roms hab ich schon probiert und momentan nutze ich 
[ROM] [KitKat 4.4.2] [HAMMERHEAD] Cataclysm for Nexus 5 [Dec 12, 2013 Release] - xda-developers
mit
[KERNEL] [Jan 21] ElementalX-N5-0.26 - xda-developers

Mit dem Kernel bin ich sehr zufrieden die Rom werde ich wohl in nächster Zeit wechseln 
Paranoid Android wird dann, wenns fertig ist draufkommen. Hat ein Freund von mir am Nexus 4


----------



## Klartext (27. Februar 2014)

Cataclysm wird doch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe oder?


----------



## godfather22 (27. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt mit SlimKat und ElementalX-Kernel Antutu durchlaufen lassen: 32502
Kann sich sehen lassen denk ich ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Februar 2014)

Mit nen N5?


----------



## godfather22 (27. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Mit nen N5?


 
Ja. Vorher hatte ich etwa 26000


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Februar 2014)

wow, dann muss ich meinen S4 Pro wohl lange nicht wechseln. Schaffe damit 21650 +-.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Februar 2014)

Fängt man jetzt auch schon mit dem smartphone an zu benchen? Bringt doch eh kaum was mehr Leistung zu haben da es kaum was gibt was es auch braucht oder nutzt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Februar 2014)

epenis. scheiss mal auf kredibilität.


----------



## godfather22 (27. Februar 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Fängt man jetzt auch schon mit dem smartphone an zu benchen? Bringt doch eh kaum was mehr Leistung zu haben da es kaum was gibt was es auch braucht oder nutzt.


 
Tschuldigung, das ich sehen will, wieviel Mehrleistung ein neuer Kernel bringt...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> epenis. scheiss mal auf kredibilität.


 
Das ist ein guter Grund 

@god 
Nicht persönlich gemeint, kannst du gerne machen, aber ich wüsste nicht wofür du die gewonnene Leistung nutzen kannst? 
Ich halt es halt für sinnlos.... 
Aber du kannst machen was du willst


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Februar 2014)

der Vorteil an kernels ist nicht OC oder UV, sonder die Implementierung der neusten Linux kernel changes.


----------



## Westcoast (28. Februar 2014)

gegen das Z2 spricht diese glasoberfläche, man ist dauernd nur am putzen, weil die fingerabdrücke kleben bleiben und deutlich zu sehen sind.
desweiteren finde es zu groß und unhandlich. ist eine halbe telefonzelle.  hoffe HTC One 2014 kann es bischen richten.

LG G Pro 2 kommt vielleicht noch nicht mal nach deutschland, sondern nur für Asien.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich bezweifle das LG sich den immernoch lukrativen Europamarkt entgehen lässt.


----------



## Westcoast (28. Februar 2014)

LG weiss es selbst noch nicht, ob das LG G Pro 2 nach europa kommt. http://t3n.de/news/mwc-2014-lg-g-pro-2-hands-on-531276/


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich hab GNow wieder deaktiviert. Bin erschrocken als er Routen von meinen mocklocations nach Hause mit verkehrsnews versorgte. Zu krasser eingriff in die Privatsphäre.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Februar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich hab GNow wieder deaktiviert. Bin erschrocken als er Routen von meinen mocklocations nach Hause mit verkehrsnews versorgte. Zu krasser eingriff in die Privatsphäre.


Deswegen hab ich die Locations Services auch aus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Februar 2014)

ich auch, deswegen mocklocations.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Februar 2014)

Dann setz doch keine Fest.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Februar 2014)

das ist ne Funktion der Rom


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Februar 2014)

Achso. 
Dann ist das natürlich schade. 
Ich finds immernoch gut.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Februar 2014)

ich glaub das es auch sau gut sein kann. Aber irgendwie geht die Welt halt auch nichts an was ich Google, wo ich mich aufhalte, wann mein amazon Paket kommt oder welche paketnummer es hat. ich hab keinen einfluss darauf wie und wozu Google diese Daten nutzt. and that shit is scary.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Februar 2014)

Google weiß wann mein Paket kommt? Cool. 
Naja ich hab nicht mal nen Amazon Account und Location wie gesagt aus. 
Von daher macht es bei mir nicht so viel, aber das gut. 
Und Google weiß ja sowieso was ich google, Von daher kann das auch die ganze Welt wissen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2014)

Was denkt ihr? Ist an dem Gerücht von dem premium s5 was dran?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2014)

Die Premium wird einfach die Google Edition sein weil da eigentlich das schlechteste an allen Samsunggeräten entfernt wird und zwar Touchwiz  
Warum sollte Samsung das machen und vor allem was wollens dann dafür verlangen wenn schon das Plastikmodel schon knapp 700€ kostet.
Und da sag nochmal einer das iPhone wäre teuer....


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. März 2014)

zumal das iPhone tausendmal wertiger ist.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (2. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> zumal das iPhone tausendmal wertiger ist.


 
Ich hoffe, dass das keine Ironie war .

Ich muss mir jetzt auch mal ein neues Smartphone zulegen, jedoch weiß ich noch nicht genau welches.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja meine Entscheidung erleichtern .

Kriterien:

-herausnehmbarer Akku
-Amoled Display
-ab 5"
-möglichst dünn
-ordentlich Leistung

Außerdem möchte ich eine Rom raufspielen .

Ich hätte jetzt an das S4 gedacht. Gibt es dazu gute Alternativen  ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2014)

Wenn der Akku nicht tauschbar sein müsste würde ich sofort das Nexus5 empfehlen.
Mit tauschbaren Akku gibts von den HighEndgeräten in letzter Zeit nur die Samsungdinger.

EDIT:
Hui, da werden einpaar Eltern richtig Probs bekommen...
http://bestboyz.de/video-htc-m8-sense-6-microsd-slot/
Manche sind schon selten dämlich. Vorallem checkt er das mit der IMEI und verdeckt sie zu spät und anstatt das er das Video nochmal dreht mit Überklebten IMEI oder den Teil einfach raus schneidet lädt er es bei YouTube hoch.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Das Nexus 5 hat auch kein IPS- Display .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Das Nexus 5 hat auch kein IPS- Display .


 
Du meinst wohl AMOLED?
Muss es denn unbedingt AMOLED sein?
Dann kannst du nämlich nur Samsung kaufen


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ikorolkov.poweramp.skins.ics
Sehr schöner und schicker Skin wie ich finde.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Den nutz ich auch schon seit 1 oder 2 Tagen


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Den nutz ich auch schon seit 1 oder 2 Tagen


 
Sehr gut. 
Neulich war übrigens SwiftKey bei uns in der Zeitung. 
Überschrift war: "Die prophetische Tastatur".


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das keine Ironie war



Nein, war es nicht.

IPS>AMOLED btw.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Nein, war es nicht.
> 
> IPS>AMOLED btw.


 
Ansichtssache


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. März 2014)

Ich mag AMOLED weil die schwarzen Pixel eben keinen Strom saugen. 
Ergo bringt mir der Dark Mode von Slim einiges.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Da habe ich mich wohl verschrieben .

Also gibt es bei meinen Kriterien wohl keine Alternative zu Samsung? Ich habe als Schüler etwas Angst um mein Geld, weil man oft liest, dass sich der Bildschirm einer "Selbstzerstörung" unterzieht .


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

was spricht den gegen IPS bei dir/für dich?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Ich möchte ein Smartphone haben, welches so lange wie möglich durchhält . Da IPS mehr verbraucht, würde ich da eher zu einem mit Amoled- Display greifen .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Ich möchte ein Smartphone haben, welches so lange wie möglich durchhält . Da IPS mehr verbraucht, würde ich da eher zu einem mit Amoled- Display greifen .


 
So verallgemeinern kann man das aber nicht 
Ich würde nicht sagen, dass AMOLED generell energiesparender ist.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Die Oberfläche würde ich dann natürlich entsprechend anpassen, spricht, schwarz gestalten .


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

ich würde mich deshalb aber nicht so krass bei meiner Auswahl einschränken lassen.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Meinst Du?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

ja schon? oder wie jetzt?

Ich komm bei day2day usage auch trotz IPS den ganzen Tag durch. 
Aber niemand hält dich ab Samsung oder das Moto X zu kaufen xD.


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. März 2014)

Du kannst dir ja noch einen kleinen Nofallakku zulegen


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Ein Nexus 5 oder ein Moto G währe natürlich super für einen Root.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

jedes gerät ist ohne root und offenem bootloader sinnfrei für mich. 
Aber nur weil ich so cool bin .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> jedes gerät ist ohne root und offenem bootloader sinnfrei für mich.
> Aber nur weil ich so cool bin .


 Ja ich spür deine Coolness schon bis hier rüber 
Aber Root ist schon sehr nützlich und eigentlich ist es eine Frechheit, dass man nicht von Beginn an Admin Rechte hat. Hat man beim PC ja auch.
Natürlich könnten viele dadurch ihr Gerät schrotten, aber wenn man zu beginn fragen würde ob man es haben will oder nicht, wäre doch auch eine Option oder?


----------



## Der Maniac (3. März 2014)

Nicht für HTC


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Oft spart man durch eine Custom- Rom ja auch noch mal etwas Akku . Dann muss ich mich nur noch zwischen einem Nexus 5 und einem Moto G entscheiden .

Das wird schwer, weil beide Vor und Nachteile haben  ...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

wenn du nicht viel Leistung brauchst ist da M G echt gut, hab ich für meine Mutter gekauft.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

Wenn das Geld da ist würde ich das n5 nehmen ist einfach ein geiles Teil für den Preis 
Das moto g ist aber auch sehr gut  vorallem für den Preis.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld da ist würde ich das n5 nehmen ist einfach ein geiles Teil für den Preis
> Das moto g ist aber auch sehr gut  vorallem für den Preis.


Genau diese Argumente gleichen sich wieder aus .

Das Moto G hält wohl akkumäßig länger durch. Seid Ihr da der gleichen Meinung  ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Genau diese Argumente gleichen sich wieder aus .
> 
> Das Moto G hält wohl akkumäßig länger durch. Seid Ihr da der gleichen Meinung  ?


 
Reicht doch wenn beides ein Tag hält oder?
Und das tuen beide.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Reicht doch wenn beides ein Tag hält oder?
> Und das tuen beide.


Von welcher Art Nutzung gehst Du aus  ? Ich würde wahrscheinlich alle 10 Minuten mal im Forum vorbeischauen .


----------



## Der Maniac (3. März 2014)

Worst-Case: Ingress 24/7
Best-Case: Alle paar Stunden mal eben gucken ob jemand geschrieben hat...^^

Bei ersterem dürften beide Geräte ca. 3 Std halten, bei letzterem ~2 Tage...^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

easy.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Von welcher Art Nutzung gehst Du aus  ? Ich würde wahrscheinlich alle 10 Minuten mal im Forum vorbeischauen .


 
Das dürfte kein Problem sein


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Boar, keine leichte Entscheidung . 

Ich brauche unbedingt eine neue Grafikkarte, weswegen sich mehr das Moto G anbieten würde, jedoch ist so ein Nexus 5 auch eine schöne Schnitte .

Edit: Ich glaube, dass es das Moto G wird .


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. März 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Worst-Case: Ingress 24/7
> Best-Case: Alle paar Stunden mal eben gucken ob jemand geschrieben hat...^^
> 
> Bei ersterem dürften beide Geräte ca. 3 Std halten, bei letzterem ~2 Tage...^^


 
Mein S3 hält bei letzterem 1-1,5 Tage.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

Na und meines ist so gut wie jeden Tag leer. Aber solange es einen Tag hält reicht es doch über Nacht lade ich eh immer auf


----------



## grenn-CB (3. März 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Von welcher Art Nutzung gehst Du aus  ? Ich würde wahrscheinlich alle 10 Minuten mal im Forum vorbeischauen .



Ja, so ähnlich sieht es bei mir auch aus, zumindest zu bestimmten Zeiten und dann natürlich noch WA, bei mir selber reicht der Akku (S4 Mini) immer gut einen Tag, heißt von ca. 5Uhr morgens bis 22-23 Uhr, dann wird wieder über Nacht aufgeladen.

 Ist es eigentlich normal das Firefox so viel Akku frisst?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

Ich nutze Chrome, mag ich lieber aber auch der braucht etwas Akku.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Also bei mir ist es so, dass Opera eine sehr gute Figur macht, wenn es darauf ankommt, Akku zu sparen .


----------



## grenn-CB (3. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich nutze Chrome, mag ich lieber aber auch der braucht etwas Akku.



Leider für mich nicht wirklich eine Option, denn für die Android Version gibt es wo ich damals geschaut habe kein Adblock bzw. Adblock Plus.

@8luescreen
Gibt es für den Android Opera auch Adblock?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Soweit ich weiß leider nicht . Jedoch gibt es in der Opera Mini App auch sehenswerte Funktionen, womit sich Datenmengen einsparen lassen .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2014)

Welches Handy wird es denn nun? Von Schüler zu Schüler kann ich dir sagen dass das nexus kein rausgeschmissenes Geld ist  
Bei mir kommt auch bald ein neues ins Haus, ich warte aber noch etwas eventuell kommt echt noch ein premium s5


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Ja komm, man muss sich ja mal was gönnen . Also das Nexus 5 .


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2014)

Was willst den mit dem billigen Teil.....
Ne gschmarrn kaufs ist ein gutes Gerät und an Customroms wirds dir da nicht fehlen und vorallem laufen die auch meist besser als bei den nicht Nexusgeräten.
Schau dir mal die TRexrom an das sind paar deutsche Entwickler und immer im Android-Hilfe Forum an zu treffen und reagieren auch schnell wenn man Probs hat.
Fand die T-Rex Rom beim GNex auch sehr gut


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Ich hatte an CM gedacht . Ich kann ja mal welche durchprobieren und mich für eine entscheiden .


----------



## grenn-CB (3. März 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß leider nicht . Jedoch gibt es in der Opera Mini App auch sehenswerte Funktionen, womit sich Datenmengen einsparen lassen .



Schade, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich erstmal beim Firefox bleiben, so oft verwende ich ihn ja auch nicht.


----------



## Klartext (3. März 2014)

CM ist schon lange nicht mehr das, was es mal war.. TRex, Mahdi, Slim, PA, Carbon etc.. Gibt bessere Alternativen


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Welche nutzt Ihr denn am liebsten  ?


----------



## Klartext (3. März 2014)

Mahdi o. Slim


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Ich muss mich erstmal mit der Materie hier vertraut machen . Das ist doch schon etwas umfangreicher als ein Jailbreak .


----------



## Westcoast (3. März 2014)

also nach langem stöbern ist das samsung galaxy Note III an erster position. das HTC ONE 2014 wird es auch nicht, kein sony und kein samsung.
was meint ihr zum nokia lumia 1820 ? MWC 2014: Nokia Lumia 1820 with 5.2in display and Lytro-like camera on the way | Stuff


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2014)

Hab schon viele Roms durch aber am Ende lande ich immer wieder bei SlimRoms mit SlimGapps 
Steh auf schlanke Roms hoffentlich kommt da auch was für mein Z1Compact raus. 
Wobei die Stocksonyrom garnicht so schlecht ist.

Und beim Nexus ist alles sehr leicht dank solcher Tools.
[Toolkit] Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit v1.8.0 [Updated 12/26/13]: Nexus 5 Thread - xda-developers
Hau es auf dein PC und dann musst du nur noch über Buttons wählen was du willst
Leichter gehts echt nicht


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. März 2014)

Slim 
AOKP sollte auf den Nexussen/Nexi auch ganz ok sein, aber nicht so der Burner denke ich.
Also ich würde zu Slim raten, trägt auch zu besseren Übersicht bei!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

Ich empfehle wie immer: Omni


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. März 2014)

Achja, der gute alte Jailbreak, sollte auch mal wieder einen auf meinen iPod schmeißen, der liegt eh nur rum.
Leider kommt es da ab und zu zu Lags mit nur 128MB RAM. 
ENDE OFFTOPIC


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

IOS 6 jailbait ( xD ) mein ip4 war von den live wps innerhalb von 3h mit dem Akku durch ;D.


----------



## Abufaso (3. März 2014)

Miui Miui und nochmal Miui


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Ich werde es jedem von Euch recht machen und alles einmal ausprobieren .

Ich schaue gerade mal, welche interessanten Launcher es gibt. Ich glaube es wird Nova Prime, es sei denn, Ihr könnt mich umstimmen .


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. März 2014)

nova !


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Der Launcher von Foxi würde bei einem IPS- Display ja nicht viel bringen .

Edit: Ach, ich erinnere mich . Das war ein Modus von Slim und kein eigener Launcher, welcher dahinter steckt . Wie gesagt, das ist ein komplett neues Kapitel für mich .


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. März 2014)

Jap, das ist Real Dark Slim, oder so ähnlich. 
Nova ist gut, hab lange Apex benutzt aber bei Slim ist Nova Standart und seitdem hab ich Nova.
Btw schwarzer Hintergrund.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2014)

Ihr denkt bei RealDarkSlim wirklich ans Akku sparen? Ich habs immer an weils geiler aussieht


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (3. März 2014)

Also ich würde es cool finden, wenn ich der einzige wäre, bei dem der Akku noch nicht leer ist  .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Leider für mich nicht wirklich eine Option, denn für die Android Version gibt es wo ich damals geschaut habe kein Adblock bzw. Adblock Plus.
> Gibt es für den Android Opera auch Adblock?


 
Opera classic kann man über die urlfilter.ini Werbung blocken.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. März 2014)

Das Oppo Find 7 kommt auch in 2 Versionen. FHD und QHD.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das Oppo Find 7 kommt auch in 2 Versionen. FHD und QHD.


 
Und welche kaufst du?


----------



## grenn-CB (4. März 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Opera classic kann man über die urlfilter.ini Werbung blocken.



Gut zu wissen, werde mir das mal die nächsten Tage anschauen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Und welche kaufst du?


 
. Das muss ich doch nicht sagen oder? Changeable 4000mAh Akku.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> . Das muss ich doch nicht sagen oder? Changeable 4000mAh Akku.


 
Beide? 
Irgendwie kann ich mit Slim keine Videos per Whatsapp versenden. 
Gut dass das bald "out"  ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Beide?



Wie gern hätte ich das Geld dafür. Nein das QHD werde ich mir sehr genau anschauen, aber auch das HTC M8 ist sehr interessant.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. März 2014)

Naja QHD am Handy ist doch irgendwie unnötig. 
720p reichen doch.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. März 2014)

Ja schon.

Aber sollte ich mein Find 5 unglücklich kaputt machen, zieht mich die build quality und die ganzen feats, wie SD Slot, großer, wechselbarer Akku, gutes Display, ordentliche Devs am Gerät. Schon chillig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. März 2014)

Jo schon klar. 
Mein nächstes Handy wird n Nexus oder Oppo wenns die dann noch gibt.


----------



## Westcoast (4. März 2014)

mein samsung S3 habe ich verkauft und morgen oder übermorgen kommt mein Google Nexus 5 an. 
mal schauen, wollte mal was neues ausprobieren. mir sagen alle nicht zu wie HTC ONE II, sony Z2, samsung S5 oder LG PRO II.

von oppo find 7 höre ich zum ersten mal, der chinese könnte gut überzeugen.

-5,5 Zoll
- Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.440
-538 PPI 
-Snapdragon 800 quadcore
-3GB RAM
-13 megapixel

von diesen daten geht man aus, kann sich natürlich auch ändern.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. März 2014)

Kamera wird wohl 50MP.


----------



## Westcoast (4. März 2014)

das glaube ich erst, wenn es wirklich so ist lach.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. März 2014)

ist schon mehr oder weniger sicher. 

Zumal in China ja der MP Krieg herrscht durchaus plausibel.

Quelle


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. März 2014)

Das ist schon ein bisschen viel 
Für was braucht man das denn am Handy?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. März 2014)

Für was braucht man QHD oder neue SoCs ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. März 2014)

Für gar nix, hört sich einfach besser an 
Man wenn mein Handy ne höhere Auflösung als mein PC hat geht iwas schief


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (4. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Für gar nix, hört sich einfach besser an
> Man wenn mein Handy ne höhere Auflösung als mein PC hat geht iwas schief


 
Schon komisch . Vielleicht ist das ein Zeichen, einen 4k- Monitor zu kaufen .


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. März 2014)

Weiß einer, wie man die Dateien des Kies' Backups in die *.sbu-Datei packt?
Dieses tolle Programm hat das nämlich nicht gemacht und deswegen kann ichs nicht mehr einspielen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2014)

Google Nexus 6, Nexus-Smartwatch und LG G3 im Anmarsch, Vorstellung im Juni.
Info: inside-handy.de


----------



## Offset (4. März 2014)

Da freu ich mich schon drauf. Hoffentlich zeigen die Samsung wie man Oberklassesmartphones zu anstandigen Preisen baut.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. März 2014)

Glaub nicht das das Nexus 6 so früh kommt denke wird wieder letzes Quartal mit der neuen Androidversion.
@Offset
Habens doch schon mit dem 4er und 5er.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2014)

Das Sony z2 ist 100€ billiger wie das s5 und deutlich besser. Vergleich wurde bei Inside-Handy.de gezeigt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. März 2014)

Ich würde warten bis der 805er mitte des Jahres raus kommt. 
Da folgt dann mitte des Jahres wieder was mit bissl mehr Abstand zum S4 oder Z1.
Sony hat schon angedeutet das das Z3 raus kommt.
Sony Xperia Z3 soll schon im August kommen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. März 2014)

Lol, Sony will Wahrscheinlich auch ein neues Design herausbringen aber ein Witz, noch nicht mal 6 Monate neues Top Modell.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

das jährlich ein topmodell kommt ist schon lächerlich genug.


----------



## Abufaso (5. März 2014)

Lieber mal weniger oft ein neues, und dafür ausgereifter bzw innovativer -_-


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. März 2014)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das eine Art "Gruppenzwang" ist und jeder Hersteller mitziehen möchte.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

Das liegt an der bekloppten Handyvertragspolitik. Natürlich wollen die Kids da immer was neues.


----------



## Westcoast (5. März 2014)

geht echt viel zu schnell, jedes halbe jahr etwas neues. wobei ich nicht den zwang verspüre immer das neueste haben zu müssen.
meistes behalte ich mein smartphone 2 jahre oder sogar 3 jahre. dann schaue ich, was so auf dem markt ist und kaufe neu.

das nexus 6 soll 8 kerne haben und es ist die rede von 3GB ram bis 4GB ram. soll abgespeckte version von LG PRO 3 sein.

naja die ganzen apps sind nicht auf octacore ausgelegt, daher bringen die 8 kerne nichts, wenn die software es nicht unterstützt.

statt immer die hardware schneller zu machen, würde ich mal bischen auf design und material achten.

für 700 euro das Samsung S5 und nur plastikbomber. warscheinlich wird das iphone 6 4 kerne als cpu haben.
sogar ein dualcore rennt wie sau beim iphone, weil die software gut abgestimmt ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

Macbooks <3.

Apple hats da aber auch einfacher. 

Und warum lässt Google alles von LG machen. Wie wärs mal mit nen HTC Nexus oder so.


----------



## Westcoast (5. März 2014)

es ist alles eine frage des geldes. Google möchte die smartphones preislich besser platzieren als samsung, sony, HTC und wie sie alle heissen.
LG verlangt nicht viel für die fusion. das nexus 4 und auch 5 kommt von LG und die geräte sind schnell vergriffen.
die leistung stimmt und auch der preis. vorteil von nexus geräten sind auch, die updates für neue android versionen sind an erster stelle.
andere wie samsung, sony und auch HTC warten sogar machmal ein jahr länger.

Google wird irgendwann alles selbst machen, genug kohle haben die ja. die machen die schritte langsam.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

danke das weiß ich xD.

Bei den Nexi machts ja zum Glück eig nichts aus, woher die HW kommt. Trotzdem sollten die mal Sony oder HTC ranlassen. IMO


----------



## Westcoast (5. März 2014)

die andere frage die sich stellt, möchte überhaupt HTC und sony diesen schritt gehen und es zulassen mit google zu arbeiten.
google hat mit zwei studenten angefangen und jetzt hat es einen marktwert von 200 bis 400 milliarden.
nur weil google bei der sucheingabe effektiv gerarbeitet hat und die suchmaschine einfach und gezielt gestaltet hat. [durch links zählen]
google wird immer mächtiger und andere riessen wie samsung und apple passt es nicht. 
Ob es HTC und Sony passt, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

Glaube mir, Sony hat sich stark auf ihre Mobilesparte verlagert, HTC geht schon ne weile dreckig.

Die reissen sich drum Hardware abzusetzen. Und Asus hat schließlich auch 2 N7 gemacht, obwohl sie damit quasi Konkurenz für ihre günstigeren Transformer gebaut haben.

Und lass mir mein Wunschdenken .


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2014)

HTC ist cool, aber Sense nicht. 
Das war mein unnötiger Kommentar zum Thema.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

Foxi du hast mich geweckt .

Falls ihr gerne auf eurem Androiden spielt, schaut euch mal das aktuelle HumbleBundle an.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2014)

Warum schläfst du auch jetzt? 
Beim spielen geht mir viel zu schnell der Akku leer.


----------



## Makalar (5. März 2014)

So, ich bin jetzt auch unter die Androiden gegangen. Habe endlich mal mein altes Nokia Handy durch ein Nexus 5 ersetzt, hoffentlich kommt der Vertrag und das Handy bald an


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2014)

Sehr gut.


----------



## MisterLaggy (5. März 2014)

Hat hier jemand schon Replicant ausprobiert?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. März 2014)

Makalar schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt auch unter die Androiden gegangen. Habe endlich mal mein altes Nokia Handy durch ein Nexus 5 ersetzt, hoffentlich kommt der Vertrag und das Handy bald an


 
Und, welche Rom wird es  ?


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Und, welche Rom wird es  ?


 
Frag ihn in nem halben Jahr nochmal. 
So schnell macht man das nicht wenn man nicht Foxi heißt und seinen ersten Androiden hat.


----------



## Makalar (5. März 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Und, welche Rom wird es  ?


 
Vorerst mal das normale Android, wobei der Cyanogen Mod auch was hätte 

Edit: @Foxi: stimmt


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Frag ihn in nem halben Jahr nochmal.
> So schnell macht man das nicht wenn man nicht Foxi heißt und seinen ersten Androiden hat.


 
Ich kaufe mir jetzt auch mein erstes Androiden und mache mir sofort eine Rom drauf . Wenn ich am nächsten Tag von einem Auto überfahren werde, kann ich sowieso nichts mir der Garantie anfangen .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. März 2014)

Wenn du jetzt überfahren wirst hast du gar nix mehr vom Handy. 

Ich weiß echt nicht was ich von der momentanen Situation halten soll, eigentlich wollte ich ein neues kaufen. Aber was besseres als das s3 lohnt momentan eh nicht.... 

Vielleicht schließ ich echt mal ein oppo ins Auge.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

ich lüge euch nicht an. oppo baut wirklich Klasse Smartphones .


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ich lüge euch nicht an. oppo baut wirklich Klasse Smartphones .


 
Aha, somit ist Deine Tarnung aufgefallen  !


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

whaaaaaaat?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> whaaaaaaat?


 
Jaja, bekommst Du Prämien, wenn Du Leute zum kaufen anregst  ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

wäre schön. dann würde ich das aber für Samsung machen xD.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. März 2014)

Weil Samsung besser bezahlt oder weil viel zu viele auf die Marketing Strategie von Samsung reinfallen  ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. März 2014)

weil ich dann im Kampf mit mir selbst stehe. beschlossene HW mit beschissener SW für viel zu viel Geld verkaufen.
Das nachts spannend.
Dein 2ter Grund stimmt aber auch.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. März 2014)

Samsung ist halt schon ein lifestyle Produkt,  ich hab zu ein paar Freunden gesagt vielleicht hol ich mir ein z2 und kein s5 wenn ich ein neues hole. Da haben sie dann alle gesagt ich wäre behindert und hatte keine Ahnung weil Samsung am besten ist


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Samsung ist halt schon ein lifestyle Produkt,  ich hab zu ein paar Freunden gesagt vielleicht hol ich mir ein z2 und kein s5 wenn ich ein neues hole. Da haben sie dann alle gesagt ich wäre behindert und hatte keine Ahnung weil Samsung am besten ist


 
Ich habe zu einem aus meinem Kurs gesagt, dass dieser Chipsatz total veraltet ist. Daraufhin meinte er, dass das ja gar kein Problem wäre und er diesen gegen einen neueren austauschen würde .


----------



## Klarostorix (6. März 2014)

Neulich wollte mir ein Kollege weismachen, dass die Multicore-CPU des S3 wegen der Größe nicht im S3 Mini sei


----------



## Klartext (6. März 2014)

Oder die Festplatte voll schwer ist, weil ist fast voll ist..


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. März 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal SlimKat ausprobiert und es ist ganz cool, aber ich verwende gerne den Xperia Launcher und der passt nicht so optimal dazu 
Wie einem das wieder alles riesig vorkommt wenn man wieder in die alte Rom bootet


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. März 2014)

dann nitz doch einfach texdroider_dpi, und pass die DPI an.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. März 2014)

Hab gehört damit soll es zu lags kommen. 
Hat jedenfalls ein Bekannter aufm Note 2 mit CM beobachtet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. März 2014)

mit texdroid? wie genau soll das gehen?
Das ist nur ne GUI, die ändert auch nur ein systemfile. Da kann nix laggen .


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. März 2014)

Weiß nicht ob der das damit gemacht hat, hat sich halt ne app zum changen der DPI geladen und als er das gemacht hat hats gelaggt.
Ziehe gerade mein nandroid aufn PC, alter ist die Verbindung lahm.


----------



## Bambusbar (6. März 2014)

Mahlzeit 

Ohne jetzt n extra Thread aufzumachen:
Kann einer ne Android-Möhre empfehlen, die

- ne gute Kamera hat und
- günstig ist (200-300max)

Der Rest ist eigentlich fast irrelevant. Ich zock mit dem Ding nicht, und will damit nicht rumprollen, es soll nur funktionieren und gute Fotos machen.
Ich hatte lange Zeit das Lumia 920 im Auge, aber Windows Phone kann mich irgendwie nicht wirklich überzeugen ^^

Danke schon mal


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. März 2014)

dann Kauf dir lieber ne gute kompakt Kamera.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. März 2014)

Kauf dir n Moto G als Handy und ne kleine kompakte die du immer mitnimmst. 
Kommste besser mit weg.


----------



## Bambusbar (6. März 2014)

Naja, sooo gut sollen die Bilder auch nicht sein 
Im Moment hab ich n HTC Desire X, die Bilder sind brauchbar, aber ich hätte gerne was besseres :>
Ist jetzt nicht so, alsob ich der Hardcore Freizeit-Fotograf bin.

Aber ich guck mir das Moto G mal an, danke


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. März 2014)

Damit wirst Du nichts falsch machen .


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. März 2014)

Die Kamera vom Moto G ist aber nicht zu gebrauchen, wie gesagt kauf dir ne kleine kompakte für 100 die ist besser als jede handycam.
Und 150 fürs G + 100 für die Cam ergeben 250 also alles im gewünschten Preisrahmen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. März 2014)

Wenn du nix besonderes mit dem Teil machst kauf dir das 920 oder 925.


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> dann nitz doch einfach texdroider_dpi, und pass die DPI an.


Thx, ist echt ein Super App 
mit 220 dpi ist es schon echt übersichtlich


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. März 2014)

Brauch mal eben Hilfe, wenn bei nem xda port steht dass video cam nicht geht, kann man dann einfach ne drittanbieterapp installieren und dann gehts?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. März 2014)

Nope. ;D


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. März 2014)

Damn. 
Wär ja auch zu einfach.
Jemand ne Ahnung ob cm 10 nightly für urushi (=xperia ray) einigermaßen bugfrei ist?


----------



## Westcoast (8. März 2014)

mein google nexus 5 geht ab wie eine rakete. habe ihn auf herz und nieren geprüft und läuft alles flüssig. 
da kann  mir samsung, HTC und sony wegbleiben. Iphone für 700 euro bis 800 euro sowieso.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. März 2014)

Also mein Z1c läuft auch schön flüssig


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2014)

Ich hätte ja schon sehr gerne ein Nexus 5. 
Aber im Grunde reicht mein S3 vollkommen. 
Aber das N5 ist soo cool.


----------



## JPW (8. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja schon sehr gerne ein Nexus 5.
> Aber im Grunde reicht mein S3 vollkommen.
> Aber das N5 ist soo cool.


 
Bin in derselben Situation wie du, aber jedes Mal Frage ich mich dann wohin ich dann mit meinen 40GB Musik auf der 64GB SD Karte soll...


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Bin in derselben Situation wie du, aber jedes Mal Frage ich mich dann wohin ich dann mit meinen 40GB Musik auf der 64GB SD Karte soll...


 
Naja ich komme mit 16+16GB gut aus, das wäre nicht das Problem. 
Mein Problem liegt eher bei der Nötigkeit und beim Geld.


----------



## grenn-CB (8. März 2014)

Also ich selber habe 8GB + 32GB und die 32GB SD Karte ist schon fast halb voll un der und von Gerätespeicher waren ja nur 4,xxGB verfügbar und davon sind jetzt noch ca. 1GB frei.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2014)

Meine größten Verbraucher sind atm Whatsapp Pictures und die Bilder der Cam, wobei das beim Nexus weniger werden sollten. Musik hab ich alles drauf was ich brauche und nur 2,6GB voll. 

EDIT: Hab mal ein bisschen an meinem Homescreen gebaut, was sagt ihr dazu?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab bestimmt ne halbe Stunde dran gearbeitet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. März 2014)

Es sieht zwar aus wie das Find5, aber der LED-Stripe macht mich irgendwie Wechselgeil. #Find7


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Es sieht zwar aus wie das Find5, aber der LED-Stripe macht mich irgendwie Wechselgeil. #Find7


Kauf dir n Xperia U. 
Btw, 5.5" Sind ja doch ziemlich groß mMn.


----------



## JPW (8. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Es sieht zwar aus wie das Find5, aber der LED-Stripe macht mich irgendwie Wechselgeil. #Find7


 
Sieht schick aus. 
Wird es einen SD-Karten Slot haben?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus.
> Wird es einen SD-Karten Slot haben?


 
Yes indeed, und nen wechselbaren Akku.


----------



## JPW (8. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Yes indeed, und nen wechselbaren Akku.


 
Klingt nach einem Traum-Smartphone.


----------



## Westcoast (8. März 2014)

Oppo Find 7 wird sicherlich ein super smartphone zum guten preis. es wird geschrieben um die 450 euro soll es kosten.
hammer preis, wenn man bedenkt was alles an board ist. das design ist auch sehr edel und das gerät schmal.-


----------



## Klarostorix (8. März 2014)

Auf das Find 7 warte ich auch schon. Denn mein Note 2 will so langsam ebenbürtig ersetzt werden, besonders in den Punkten Speicherkarte, Größe und Akku.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. März 2014)

wenn dann die on/off button und lautstärke buttons nicht so knausirg wie beim find5 verarbeitet sind, dann ist es eig schon beste handy 2014.


----------



## Abufaso (8. März 2014)

5,5 Zoll?  Vlt liegts an meinem Geschmack, aber das wird mir langsam echt alles zu groß -_-
Das Ding passt doch in keine Hosentasche mehr rein ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. März 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> 5,5 Zoll?  Vlt liegts an meinem Geschmack, aber das wird mir langsam echt alles zu groß -_-
> Das Ding passt doch in keine Hosentasche mehr rein ^^


 
Also in meine passt teilweise sogar das nexus 7 
Das mit den 50MP war wohl bloß ein Gerücht...


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. März 2014)

Jopp da passts nei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. März 2014)

bin 1,93m, was will ich da mit 4 Zoll?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. März 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericmac...ce-a-nexus-6-with-smartwatch-later-this-year/
Was sagt ihr dazu? 
Hat mir GNow Btw vorgeschlagen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das mit den 50MP war wohl bloß ein Gerücht...



Sag das nicht. Es kommen ja min. 2 Varianten raus. Wer weiß, aufm Asiamarkt wäre es "sinnvoll".


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

Ich hab gerade das Xposed Framework für mich entdeckt. Ich bin echt überwältigt von den ganzen Möglichkeiten die man da hat.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch gute Module empfehlen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. März 2014)

Ich trau mich da nicht ganz ran, auch wegen den Risiken.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

intelli3g, gravitybox, tinbar (oder so). Gibt einige gute.

BTW, twrp 2.7.0.0 ist rausgefallen.


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

So siehts gerade bei mir aus...
Mist. tapatalk will keine Bilder anhängen :/
Intelli3g sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus. Auch von der Strahlenbelastung her


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. März 2014)

Mach Quick response aus, wegen dem Bilder anhängen.


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

So, dann Versuch ichs nochmal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

@godfather: Hast du ne Custom drauf?


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. März 2014)

Intelli3G könnte ein Grund für mich sein xposed mal zu installieren. 
Ist das wirklich so gefährlich beim installieren wie im XDA Fred beschrieben oder kann ich das auch mal eben so ohne Backup machen?


----------



## Mason2k10 (9. März 2014)

Gravitybox & du brauchst keine Custom rom mehr


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

Mason2k10 schrieb:


> Gravitybox & du brauchst keine Custom rom mehr


 
Ja eben. Er hat GB aber nicht drauf.


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> @godfather: Hast du ne Custom drauf?


 
Ja, ich hab SlimKat drauf.



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Intelli3G könnte ein Grund für mich sein xposed mal zu installieren.
> Ist das wirklich so gefährlich beim installieren wie im XDA Fred beschrieben oder kann ich das auch mal eben so ohne Backup machen?


 
Ich hab das einfach so gemacht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

@100foxxi: Solange du ein halbwegs aktuelles nand hast, ist das kein ding.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> @100foxxi: Solange du ein halbwegs aktuelles nand hast, ist das kein ding.


 
Hab eins von vor 2 Monaten. 
Ich mach morgen nochmal eins und dann xposed drauf. 
Und lern du besser nochmal wie man meinen Namen schreibt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hab eins von vor 2 Monaten.
> Ich mach morgen nochmal eins und dann xposed drauf.
> Und lern du besser nochmal wie man meinen Namen schreibt.


 
Omg. Was hab ich dir angetan . 

Also zumindest bei der 1000 war ich mir sicher das ich die richtig hatte. mit den 2x das gebe ich gerne zu. : DDD


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

Wenn man seine Fotos und Videos in der Cloud (dropbox) sichert hat man ja nicht viel zu verlieren


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. März 2014)

Die Privatsphäre hat man dann auch schon verloren


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. März 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Die Privatsphäre hat man dann auch schon verloren


 
Jap. 
Und ich hab auch kein Bock über 1k Fotos und Videos hochzuladen, dann Sitz ich hier ja 2 Tage ohne Internet.


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

Verschickst bestimmt keine Fotos über Whatsapp, Email oder Facebook


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

tatsächlich nein.  Textsecure ftw.


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. März 2014)

Also meine Einstellung zu dem ganzen Thema ist: Wenn die Dienste es auf einen abgesehen haben bekommen sie nahezu alles. Einfach muss man es ihnen dennoch nicht machen. Außerdem nutze ich selber auch Dropbox, allerdings nicht für sensible/private Daten.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. März 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Verschickst bestimmt keine Fotos über Whatsapp, Email oder Facebook


 
Natürlich, aber das sind tatsächlich 90% Fun Bilder oder Screenshots. 
Und FB hab ich nicht. 
Ich sende so gut wie nie persönliche Bilder aus meinem RL. 
In meinem ganzen Leben hab ich erst 4 Bilder von mir verschickt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

Ich hab nichtmal 4 Bilder von mir. : DDD

Und schon gar nicht auf nem Handy. Alles was Internet besitzt ist generell schonmal schlecht für privates.


----------



## mrfloppy (9. März 2014)

Was ist denn intelli3g? Finde das bei mir garnicht,  auch nicht mit der suchfunktion


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

Das ist ein Xposed-Modul, dass dafür sorgt, dass wenn das Handy gesperrt ist das mobile Internet von 3g auf 2g gestellt wird. Das sparrt Akku und reduziert die Strahlenbelastung (UMTS ist etwa 10x so schädlich, wie GSM-Strahlung).


----------



## mrfloppy (9. März 2014)

Heim,  fand das garnicht.  Ist das Handy spezifisch?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

Strahlenbelastung ist jetzt nicht unbedingt der Grund warum ichs nutzen würde, aber ok. 
Mir gehts da eher ums Volumen.

@mrfloppy: Nein. Ist ja ein eigenes Framework.


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Strahlenbelastung ist jetzt nicht unbedingt der Grund warum ichs nutzen würde, aber ok.


 
Sollte man nicht unterschätzen... Kurzwellige Mikrowellenstrahlung begünstigt den Bruch der DNA. Und in der Nähe deiner Hosentasche findet sehr oft Zellteilung statt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht unterschätzen... Kurzwellige Mikrowellenstrahlung begünstigt den Bruch der DNA. Und in der Nähe deiner Hosentasche findet sehr oft Zellteilung statt


 
Das hab ich noch ausm Bio LK mitgenommen.

Aber als Raucher ist die Strahlenbelastung der Kippe für mich von größerer Gefahr als die von meinem Handy.
Ich bin normalerweise nicht ignorant gegenüber irgendwas, aber dass ist mir echt einfach zu egal. 

Bisschen OT, aber ist ja ein Stammtisch.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. März 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht unterschätzen... Kurzwellige Mikrowellenstrahlung begünstigt den Bruch der DNA. Und in der Nähe deiner Hosentasche findet sehr oft Zellteilung statt


 Ach was, wärs gefährlich, (auch nur wenn man sich unter 500 Smartphones ein leben lange begräbt) wärs nicht erlaubt.
Bei uns ist doch alles was irgendwie schädlich sein könnte verboten. Mitdenken kann man dem mordernen RTL Zuschauer ja nicht zumuten. Der muss ein Leben lange bemuttert werden.

Außnahmen:
Alkohol und Tabak. Aber das liegt am Geld...


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das hab ich noch ausm Bio LK mitgenommen.
> 
> Aber als Raucher ist die Strahlenbelastung der Kippe für mich von größerer Gefahr als die von meinem Handy.
> Ich bin normalerweise nicht ignorant gegenüber irgendwas, aber dass ist mir echt einfach zu egal.
> ...


 
Ein Bio-LKler... Wirst mir immer sympathischer 
Naja wieso OT... Wir diskutieren die Vorteile eines Xposed-Moduls. Muss ja jeder selbst wissen, was man an seinen Körper lässt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. März 2014)

Ich hab (seit der 9. oder 10.) gar kein Bio mehr. Hasst du mich jetzt?


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ach was, wärs gefährlich, (auch nur wenn man sich unter 500 Smartphones ein leben lange begräbt) wärs nicht erlaubt.
> Bei uns ist doch alles was irgendwie schädlich sein könnte verboten. Mitdenken kann man dem mordernen RTL Zuschauer ja nicht zumuten. Der muss ein Leben lange bemuttert werden.
> 
> Außnahmen:
> Alkohol und Tabak. Aber das liegt am Geld...


 
Zigaretten, Alkohol, Aspirin und andere Mittelchen, die aus mehreren Wirkstoffkomplexen zusammengewürfelt werden und von der Öffentlichkeit wie Pillen geschluckt werden, Östrogen im Trinkwasser, Antibiotika im Fleisch (-> Multiresistente Keime), Kunststoff im Fisch die Liste könnte ich noch lange fortführen. Jap der Staat schützt uns gut. Aber das wird jetzt wirklich OT ^^



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich hab (seit der 9. oder 10.) gar kein Bio mehr. Hasst du mich jetzt?


 
Das wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ach was, wärs gefährlich, (auch nur wenn man sich unter 500 Smartphones ein leben lange begräbt) wärs nicht erlaubt.
> Bei uns ist doch alles was irgendwie schädlich sein könnte verboten. Mitdenken kann man dem mordernen RTL Zuschauer ja nicht zumuten. Der muss ein Leben lange bemuttert werden.
> 
> Außnahmen:
> Alkohol und Tabak. Aber das liegt am Geld...


 
JA das stimmt so auch nicht ganz. Bei jeglicher Art Strahlung ist es immer ein Spiel der Chance. 
Du kannst 5000 Zigaretten rauchen und kein Krebs bekommen, oder eben eine Schachtel und schon ist der Bus abgefahren (als jetzt nicht nach einer Schachtel, hab etwas überspitzt).


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. März 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Zigaretten, Alkohol, Aspirin und andere Mittelchen, die aus mehreren Wirkstoffkomplexen zusammengewürfelt werden und von der Öffentlichkeit wie Pillen geschluckt werden, Östrogen im Trinkwasser, Antibiotika im Fleisch (-> Multiresistente Keime), Kunststoff im Fisch die Liste könnte ich noch lange fortführen. Jap der Staat schützt uns gut. Aber das wird jetzt wirklich OT ^^


 Es gibt keinen Laberthread mehr.
-> Zunehmendes OT in anderen Freds ist also nicht mein Problem. Immer schön weiter machen.  

Jo, im Prinzip Geld>Menschen>Freiheit dieser Menschen?
Also Freiheit wird schön eingeschränkt um einen vor sich selber zu beschützen. Mit der großen Außnahme Geld. Überall wo es dass zu holen gibt, muss man plötzlich nicht mehr vor sich selbst beschützt werden.

Ich kenn jetzt da keine Werte usw. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die natürliche Strahlung aus dem Weltall, Gestein,... nicht mindestens hunderte male höher ist als so ein popeliges Smartphone.
Deshalb kann ich die ganzen Elektrosmog-paranoiker auch nur belächeln. Tut mir leid falls ich damit jemanden beleidigen sollt, ist nicht persönlich gemeint. Falls ich dann mal an durch mein Smartphone verursachtem Krebs sterben sollte dürft ihr über mich lachen.


----------



## dainless (10. März 2014)

Naja, hoher als bei einem smartphone mag durchaus zutreffen. 
Bei den Debatten über Elektrosmog geht es mWn. ja um die Gesamtheit, also Handy, WLAN, funktelefon, Radio, TV, Stromkabel etc pp. 
Und dabei könnte ich es mir zumindestens vorstellen, dass dies Einfluss auf uns hat. Vll nicht mehr für uns direkt spürbar, aber durchaus auf den Menschen an sich, wie er in einigen Generationen mal sein wird - wenn er sich bis dahin nicht selbst ausgerottet hat


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. März 2014)

Ich hab da mal was gesehn wo sie das überprüft haben und das Ergebnis nach der Strahlenmessung war das es mittlerweile soviel Umgebungsstrahlung gibt das das Handy da keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Wenn dir dauernd einer mit der Faust ins Gesicht schlägt spielt der Nadelstich dazwischen ins Bein auch keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

So, xposed ist drauf. 
Mal gucken wie sich Intelli3G morgen so schlägt und ob es sich gelohnt hat.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. März 2014)

Alle labern von xposed und ich hab keine Ahnung was das ist 
Bringt das große Vorteile?


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

Guck einfach in den xda Fred. 
Wenn man die richtigen Module kennt ist es genial, wie Cydia.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. März 2014)

BTW Xposed, was kennt ihr da so an empfehlenswerten Modulen?


----------



## Mason2k10 (11. März 2014)

GravityBox


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

Gravitiybox ist für mich leider unusable da es die Navbar enabled und sich das auch nicht abschalten lässt. 
Sonst noch jemand tweaks?


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. März 2014)

Also ich benutz zZ Bootmanager, Tinted Status Bar, Intelli3g (aber das hast du ja schon) und XPrivacy.
Gravity Box hab ich zwar auch, aber aktuell nicht aktiviert. Brauch ich irgendwie gar nicht. 

Hat sonst noch jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

Ist XPrivacy nicht irgendwie sinnfrei neben AppOps?


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. März 2014)

Zitat aus der AppOps Beschreibung: "Works on Android 4.3 or higher"


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Gravitiybox ist für mich leider unusable da es die Navbar enabled und sich das auch nicht abschalten lässt.
> Sonst noch jemand tweaks?


 
Einfach bei "Navigationsleiste aktivieren" den Haken weg? 
Dann ist sie zumindest bei mir (LG G2) weg.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Zitat aus der AppOps Beschreibung: "Works on Android 4.3 or higher"


 
Hier hat doch eh fast jeder ne CRom. 


PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Einfach bei "Navigationsleiste aktivieren" den Haken weg?
> Dann ist sie zumindest bei mir (LG G2) weg.


 
Hab ich beim flüchtigen Gucken nicht gesehen, aber ist auch egal, brauche die Features davon eh nicht.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. März 2014)

Ok  

Was ich noch empfehlen kann ist YouTube Add Away. So sind die nervigen Werbungen in der App weg.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hier hat doch eh fast jeder ne CRom.


 Hab ich, aber ebenfalls kein 4.3 oder höher. Und ich glaub da kommt auch nix mehr. 
Haben einfach viel zu wenige mein Phone. ;(


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

Die lasse ich gerne an, die YTer können sich gerne was dazuverdienen. 
Tinted Status bar ist ganz schick, auch wenn die Übergänge smoother sein könnten.



john201050 schrieb:


> Hab ich, aber ebenfalls kein 4.3 oder höher. Und ich glaub da kommt auch nix mehr.
> Haben einfach viel zu wenige mein Phone. ;(


 
Das ist natürlich schade. :/
Mal bei xda geguckt?


Edit: Irgendwie ich Tinted Status Bar komisch. 
Ich kann nur die Farbe der Icons ändern, aber nicht die der Hinterlegung..


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. März 2014)

Jop, hab überall geguckt. 
Tinted Status Bar ist ja noch Beta, da drück ich mal ein Auge zu, wenns nicht so hübsch läuft wie auf iOS.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Jop, hab überall geguckt.
> Tinted Status Bar ist ja noch Beta, da drück ich mal ein Auge zu, wenns nicht so hübsch läuft wie auf iOS.


 
Jap, iOS ist da echt schick. 
Habs erstmal deaktiviert aber wenns final wird oder ein großes Update kommt guck ich definitiv nochmal rein.
Hab dem Entwickler jedenfalls ne Donation gegeben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. März 2014)

MinMinGuard hab ich neben Intelli3G drauf. FÜr den Rest hab ich keine Verwendung.


----------



## Metalic (13. März 2014)

Jungs ich brauch mal einen Rat.
Mein 3 Monate altes Nexus 5 ist mir letzte Woche aus der Hand geglitten. War immer sehr vorsichtig. Ledertasche+Displayfolie. Es kam wie es kommen musste, das Telefon landete genau auf der ungeschützten Ecke und das Glas ist gebrochen.
Naja nun ist es passiert und bald repariert. Nun brauch ich ne neue Hülle. Was nimmt man denn am besten? Lohnt diese Hülle direkt von Google? Aber für 30€? https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_Cover_schwarz?id=nexus_5_bumper_case_black+

Oder etwas ganz anderes? Will diesmal etwas anderes. So dass der Rand besser geschützt ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. März 2014)

gibt sicher so ein bumper wie beim n4.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. März 2014)

Wer von euch benutzt so eine Handyversicherung die jeglichen Schaden/Diebstahl abdeckt?
Welche ist denn gut und vorallem bei welcher hat man kein ewigen Kampf wenn mal der "Fall" eintritt.
Hab keinen Bock für ne Versicherung zu zahlen die angeblich Displaybruch versichert aber dann scherereien macht falls es mir wirklich mal runter gefallen ist.
Gibt sicher auch so eine zeitliche Staffelung je älter desto weniger Wert desto weniger wird bezahlt oder?
Bin am überlegen ob ich sowas abschliese für mein Z1compact auch wenn mir bis jetzt noch kein Smartphone zu bruch/kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

Mhm ne, benutz ich nicht, brauch ich nicht, kenn ich mich nicht mit aus.


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. März 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt wieder die Stockrom auf mein N5 geflasht
Mit XposedFramework und GravityBox sehr cool 
Nur das "OK Google" funktioniert nicht mehr


----------



## Mason2k10 (13. März 2014)

Das mit Okey Google liegt an der Sprachwahl, stell dein Gerät mal auf englisch 

Mit Gravity box brauch man keine custom Rom, ich persönlich vermisse nichts


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2014)

Intelli3G spart bei mir kein Akku, verbraucht eher mehr.


----------



## watercooled (14. März 2014)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Programm/APP das mir alle Nummern meines Handys auf den PC überträgt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. März 2014)

Bei Kontakte unter Menü Kontakte exportieren.


----------



## Klartext (14. März 2014)

Mit dem Google Konto syncen und dann ausm Browser am PC exportieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2014)

http://www.android-hilfe.de/showthread.php?t=532335
Hab ich mir mal installiert. 
Schon sehr cool.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. März 2014)

Wenn ich nicht schon das Find5 hätte, würde ich hier sowas von zugreifen! #AlwaysImprove


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2014)

Bin ich der einzige der sich bei Games (Farming Simulator 14) so über gesperrte Inhalte aufregt?
Also: Es wird gesagt "Steuere den Lamborghini-Traktor", man kauft sich die App und muss dann feststellen, dass man den Lamborghini noch extra kaufen muss. Zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis.

WTF?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. März 2014)

Ja so macht man halt heute geld. IAP ftw.


----------



## Abufaso (14. März 2014)

In App Käufe sind eh ein Unding  Also bis zu einem gewissen Grad sind die tolerierbar, aber mitunter nimmt das wirklich schlimme Ausmaße an


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. März 2014)

Zum Glück kauf ich sowas nicht.
Ich kauf nur coole Apps.  (wehe es kommt mir einer mit ansichtssache und so) 

Spiele oder sowas hab ich aber eh kaum auf dem Phone, kaufen würd ich das schon zwei mal nicht.


----------



## Mason2k10 (14. März 2014)

Ich finde wenn man  schon Geld für eine app zahlt sollte die dann dafür weder Werbung noch IAP besitzen, sonst hätten die das auch kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen können


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2014)

Jo, ich muss dabei auch an Free2Play denken... Bin erst seit ner Woche ein "Android" und das ist mein Gerät:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sjPvpyGSPw

iap = in-app-purchase?
Ich zoff mich grad mit Giants Software wegen dem mobilen Landwirtschafts-Simulator deswegen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der sich bei Games (Farming Simulator 14) so über gesperrte Inhalte aufregt?
> Also: Es wird gesagt "Steuere den Lamborghini-Traktor", man kauft sich die App und muss dann feststellen, dass man den Lamborghini noch extra kaufen muss. Zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis.
> 
> WTF?


 
Hab ich mich noch nie drüber aufgeregt, ich hab keine Spiele auf dem Handy.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. März 2014)

Ich hab genau ein Spiel und dabei wird es wohl auch bleiben iap ist teilweise so überteuert, dass ist fast schon kriminell.


----------



## Abufaso (14. März 2014)

Witzig anzuschauen aber bedrückend, wie recht er hat. Und passt haargenau zu dem Thema:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpdoBwezFVA


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. März 2014)

Mal ne Frage könnte man ein smartphone, also einen soc theoretisch dazu benutzen einen normalen Monitor anzusteuern, natürlich nicht mit Android sondern einer anderen Software?


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. März 2014)

Klar.
Du kannst auch mit einigen Smartphones über HDMI normale Bildschirme ansteuern.

Außerdem gibts ja auch einplatinen Computer mit ARM SOCs, wie z.B. den Raspberry Pi. Damit kannst du auch mit einem normalen Linux ganz normale Bildschirme betreiben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. März 2014)

Danke hab mir schon gedacht, dass der pi so funktioniert, sonst wäre der kaum so billig zu bekommen. 
Vielleicht bastel ich mit sowas mal rum, kann man denn socs einfavh so kaufen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. März 2014)

glaube ich nicht. außerdem brauchst du auch alle Treiber etc.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. März 2014)

Dann fällt das wohl flach


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Microcontroller gibts einzeln zu kaufen (z.B. Conrad) und mit denen kann man auch schön basteln. Man braucht halt ein Externes Programmiergerät.

Es gibt auch SOCs:

http://m.conrad.de/ce/de/product/40...2-324NFBGA-Texas-Instruments?ref=searchDetail

RAM finde ich auf die schelle nicht. Müsste sich iwo bei Conrad verstecken.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

stimmt, an Conrad hab ich gar nicht gedacht.

Aber dann frag ihm mich immer noch ob man da einfach Unix draufklatschen kann.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Bei Conrad steht ja selbst, dass man als OS:

Linux, Android, Windows® Embedded CE

nutzen kann. Und wenn ich sowas suche gucke ich immer erst bei Conrad, habe mich schon mehrfach "doof" gesucht und wo gab es es? Bei Conrad.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Conrad ist halt echt der beste elektro shop, wenn man outside the box Sachen machen will.


----------



## Der Maniac (16. März 2014)

Conrad is aber auch die Apotheke unter den Bauteilversendern... Zumindest teilweise sind die Preise echt horrend.

Bei Conrad technische Daten & Tips holen, bei Reichelt bestellen xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Ok. 
Würde mir auch bessere Akkulaufzeiten wünschen. 
Und einen deutlichen Funktionsausbau von GNow. 
Das ist nämlich echt genial. 
Aber manchmal ist man echt verwirrt, z.B wenn Remember to geht, remember me to aber nicht. 
Also wenn da mehr Funktionen eingebaut werden würden und mehr Variationen der Kommandos, wäre echt gut.
Muss nicht unbedingt Deutsch sein, Englisch wurde mir persönlich reichen. 
Aber Deutsch wäre halt noch die Krönung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht.
Vill bessere Gapps, die nicht ständig irgwelche mysteriöse wakelocks auf den Akku loslassen xD.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Sollten die Wakelocks nicht schon vor Jahren gefixt worden sein? Die gibt es schon so lange, langsam ist es echt nicht mehr Witzig.



> Muss nicht unbedingt Deutsch sein, Englisch wurde mir persönlich reichen.
> Aber Deutsch wäre halt noch die Krönung.



Ich finde es schon awkward auf Deutsch in mein Smartphone zu Quatschen, bei Englisch werde ich dabei noch dümmer angeguckt. 
Ich mag Englisch, nutze alles auf Englisch, bis auf Sprachsteuerung. Siri ist bei mir immer auf Deutsch, rest des Handys auf Englisch. Allerdings wüsste ich nicht, ob ich Siri / GNow jemals was anderes als nach dem Wetter gefragt hätte ...


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon awkward auf Deutsch in mein Smartphone zu Quatschen, bei Englisch werde ich dabei noch dümmer angeguckt.
> Ich mag Englisch, nutze alles auf Englisch, bis auf Sprachsteuerung. Siri ist bei mir immer auf Deutsch, rest des Handys auf Englisch. Allerdings wüsste ich nicht, ob ich Siri / GNow jemals was anderes als nach dem Wetter gefragt hätte ...


 
Ich Laber auch nur Zuhause damit, und für Termine zB ist es echt praktisch. 
Darf ich fragen wie lange du GNow schon intensiv am Stück genutzt hast?
Ich nutze es jetzt seit nem Guten Monat oder 2 und es wird jede Woche besser und exakter.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Ich weiss nicht ob man meine Google Now Nutzung intensiv bezeichnen kann, ich nutze Google Now meist nur dafür um das Wetter zu checken, schnell eine Routenführung nach Hause zu aktivieren und hin und wieder mal meine Termine / Flüge / Pakete zu checken.
Dadurch das ich allerdings mittlerweile versuche von keinem Anbieter abhängig zu sein, hat Google immer weniger Daten die sie auswerten können.


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. März 2014)

Mich versteht Google Now oft falsch, so dass sie ein sehr schräges Bild von mir haben dürften


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Ich benutze das nie. Bis der verstanden hat was ich machen will hab ich das schon 3 mal manuell gemacht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Auf Deutsch checkt das auch nichts bei mir. 
Deshalb Englisch. 
@Lea, würde ich als intensiv bezeichnen. 
Mir hat es z.B vor dem Titanfall Release News dazu angezeigt, da ich danach gesucht hatte, das fand ich schon sehr cool.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Egal welche Sprache. 

Ich weiß auch nicht was das Nutzen soll. 
Wenn ich jemand in der Bahn sehen würde der mit seinem Handy spricht 
Ich glaube ich würde ihn lauthals auslachen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Ich nutze es wie gesagt nur Zuhause. 
Und vielleicht laufen eines Tages alle labernd mit ihrem Handy rum. 

Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich Siri genial und 1000x besser als GNow finde. 
Ihr glaubt nicht was ich geben würde damit ich mal Siri testen könnte.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. März 2014)

Ich habs schon benutzt, Siri kann echt lustig sein


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Ich fänds geil wenn sie GNow so machen würden wie Siri. 
Werden Sie aber nicht.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Ich wüsste nicht wozu ich Siri nutzen sollte.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Siri und GNow sind was komplett unterschiedliches. Ich nutze ja GNow auf meinem iPhone (mein Nexus 5 ist nur als Dev Phone in Benutzung), für eben die genannten Dinge und Siri halt wirklich nur für das Wetter.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Siri und GNow sind was komplett unterschiedliches. [...]


 
Genau, Siri ist cool und GNow nur fast. 
Meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

ich kann auch nichts mit diesen "Butler"-Apps anfangen. Für was hab ich nen echten britischen?

Nein, aber ich bin da manuell auch schneller durch die UI gepaced, als dass ich da mit meinem Handy schwätz.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich bin da manuell auch schneller durch die UI gepaced, als dass ich da mit meinem Handy schwätz.


 
Ich auch, aber teste nunmal sehr gerne sowas. 
Ich teste generell sehr gerne.  
Und wenn man gerade was anderes macht ist es ganz cool, wenn auch unnötig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Yo, ich meine vor allem Siri funktioniert ja blendend. Trotzdem, ich rede nicht gerne mit HAL.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Wasn HAL? 
hat sich erledigt, Google war mein Freund.
Wenn man nur mit Siri labern will kann man auch mit dem Cleverbot schreiben.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Yo, ich meine vor allem Siri funktioniert ja blendend. Trotzdem, ich rede nicht gerne mit HAL.


 
Och, mein HAL 9000 ist super. 
Siri funktioniert auch nicht immer blendend, erkennt vieles auch nicht gut. Was ich an Siri einfach richtig Hammer finde, ist die Stimme. Die ist nämlich nicht erzeugt, sondern eine echte Stimme. Apple hat verschiedene Laute / Phrasen / etc aufgenommen, womit sie die komplette Sprache nachstellen können.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Apple macht bringt Sachen eben nicht so halbfertig wie Google auf den Markt. 
Ich mag Apple.
Nur iOS nicht.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Ich mag Apple auch. Nur ist deren Stuff halt schon echt teuer.


(Geschrieben von einem Apple MacBook Pro Retina 15" mit i7 (2.6 GHz), 16 GiB RAM und GT750M. )


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Aber das Geld für mein Air hab ich absolutbgerne ausgegeben. Bestes Ultrabook by far.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Stimm ich dir zu! Ist das beste Ultrabook.

Wer eins brauch, hier gibt es eines günstig: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/324405-v-macbook-air-13-mid-2013-a.html


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Ich komm ja mit Notebooks nie zurecht wegen der Tastatur. 
Ich kann auf den Dingern mal so garnicht schreiben. 
Wenn ich mal studiere kauf ich mir ein Tablet das das gesprochene aufnimmt und als Text perfekt ohne Fehler aufschreibt. 
Gibt's dann bestimmt. Hoffentlich.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Apple ist leider nur ziemlich überteuert


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Ich hab meins (mid 2012) mit 4gb und der 128er SSD für 550€ bekommen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Mit wv Zoll?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

13" hab ich vergessen. Non Retina aber.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

MacBook Airs gibts nicht mit Retina.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Ja das ist war. *schäm*


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Bei so ner Tasta kann ich kaum mehr tippen......


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Was? Schwachsinn. Die sind erstaunlich gut. Und das sage ich als jemand der sonst nur auf Mechas schreibt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Ich hab mal versucht auf so einem zu u tippen und hab meist 2 Tasten auf einmal erwischt 

Wahrscheinlich Gewöhnungssache.....


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

11"? Die 13" Tasten sind nicht kleiner als die meiner IBM Model M.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaub schon.......


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

also ich bin auch fanatischer mecha fan, und es gibt wenige so solide laptop tastas wie die von den Macs.


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> MacBook Airs gibts nicht mit Retina.


 Leider, weil das hätte schon was.

Was ich sehr Schade finde ist das es keine Dualboot Windows Android Geräte geben wird.
Die Kombi hätte gut werden können.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Absolut. Der MacBook Air screen ist verdammt schlecht, vergleichbar zu den rMBPs.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

ist halt die Sache mit dem Akku...


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Leider


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Ich hab noch nie ne Mecha angepackt und werde es auch nie, damit ich nicht von meiner Tastatur wegkomme. 
Die kann ich nämlich jederzeit für 15€ ersetzen, falls sie mal kaputt geht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Mechas sind quasi unkaputtbar 

 Logitech hat mal nen Panzer drüberfahren lassen und die ging immer noch 

Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen im Bezug auf ersetzen zu machen


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Das einzige Problem ist, das man alle switches Testes will. Der Grund warum ich hier ca 7 Tastaturen hab.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Ich will mir eigentlich auch eine holen , aber ich hab Zeit...,...


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem ist, das man alle switches Testes will. Der Grund warum ich hier ca 7 Tastaturen hab.


 Und da fehlen bestimmt  auch noch die die nicht von Cherry kommen.
Aber leider kann man Mechas, nicht mit Android nutzen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Naja, bei mir würde es sehr speziell werden, glaube ich.
Ich brauche oben Multimedia Keys, und die Tastatur soll leise sein.
Dazu muss ich natürlich auch noch gut damit zurechtkommen.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Logitech G710+


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Logitech G710+



Kann man da auch die Lautstärke regeln?


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Ja. 10 Zeichen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Wie meinst du "10 Zeichen"?


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Ich kann nicht nur ja antworten, weil man minimum 10 Zeichen für einen Post braucht.


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2014)

Nur was hat das mit Android zu tun?

Ich frage mich ehrlich was Samsung mit seinem neuen S5 will, ich sehe da keine Verbesserungen die ein Upgrade lohnen würden.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Ok 

Wenn Samsung damit jede Menge Schotter machen kann ist es ja logisch, dass sie es auf dem Markt werfen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Mecha müsste doch auch über PS2 Adapter auf USB und dann über OTG gehen?


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Mechas gibts auch mit USB.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. März 2014)

Ob Mecha oder nicht hat eigentlich gar nix mit PS2 oder USB zu tun. 
Nur der billige Rubberdome "Taster" wurde durch einen richtigen Taster ersetzt. 

Das ist dem Rest der Tastatur aber erstmal vollkommen Wayne. 

Kann man eigentlich Bluetooth Tastaturen direkt mit dem Bluetooth am Smartphone pairen?


----------



## mrfloppy (16. März 2014)

Deswegen auch das S4 geholt.  Htc one leider geschrottet


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. März 2014)

Leandros welcome back 
Aber wenn das mit dem offtopic hier weiter geht gibt's wahrscheinlich bald die nächsten Punkte für ein paar Leute. 

Das s5 ist für mich auch eher eine Enttäuschung. 
Aber ich glaube einfach, dass unsere Erwartungen einfach zu hoch sind. Was soll man denn noch groß machen? Bessere Auflösung? Schnellere CPU? Lohnt Alles nicht. 
Beim Akku wäre noch Potenzial und an der Software natürlich immer aber dafür sind die hersteller nicht zuständig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Logitech G710+ sieht gut aus, gibt's die nur in QWERTY oder auch mit QWERTZ?
Naja, B2T!
Finde das S5 auch unnötig.
Die sollten mal eher TouchWiz nutzbar machen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

natürlich gibt es mechas mit USB. Ich mag mein PS2 Anschluss aber. Und meine Qpads und Cherrys ham alle nur PS2. 

Aber warum kann man jetzt keine mechs an zB sein Tablet dranmachen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. März 2014)

Also für Touchwiz ist Samsung sehr wohl zuständig. Bzw. wohl eher für Verantwortlich.
Aber das lässt sich nicht so gut Vermarkten wie noch mehr MP/DPI/Zoll/GHz/Kerne/....


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich Bluetooth Tastaturen direkt mit dem Bluetooth am Smartphone pairen?


 
Ja, natürlich. Da machen sogar iPhones meist Problemlos mit.

Die G710+ gibts mit QWERTZ. Quelle: Ich hab sie.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

Google patentiert "PIE"


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Google patentiert "PIE"


 
HaHa. Ist doch geil, eventuell sehen wir das in 4.5


----------



## mrfloppy (16. März 2014)

Warum patent?  Gibt's doch so oder so schon


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Warum patent?  Gibt's doch so oder so schon


 
Wahrscheinlich nicht patentiert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Warum patent?  Gibt's doch so oder so schon


 
ist ja ganz wenig anders.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

@Leandros 5€ für Ad Free Online Radio sind recht happig muss ich sagen.
Zumal die App auch bissle buggy ist.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Musst du ja nicht kaufen. 
Was ist buggy?


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Manchmal zeigt die now playing Leiste unten was anderes an als die Notification. 
Und wenn ich die App installiert habe, geht YT nicht. 
Egal ob sie läuft oder nicht. 
YT meldet dann nämlich dass das Video nicht abgespielt werden konnte. 
Nach Deinstallation der App gings wieder.
Für mich leider ein No-Go, da ich YT oft nutze. 
Schade, da deine App sehr gut ist, unter anderem weil sie so schön "slim"  ist.  

EDIT: Gerade nochmal neu installiert und jetzt geht YT. 
Sehr seltsam, aber gut. 
Du solltest der Sache trotzdem besser mal nachgehen.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Das Problem mit YouTube kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und sollte eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun. 
Kannst du mir einen vollständigen bug report per PM / Mail schicken? Dann fix ich es.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Problem mit YouTube kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und sollte eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun.
> Kannst du mir einen vollständigen bug report per PM / Mail schicken? Dann fix ich es.


 
Was genau meinst du mit Bug-Report?


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2014)

Bugs beschreiben. Was passiert und wie es zu reproduzieren ist.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. März 2014)

nur noch 2 Tage bis zum Find 7


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

Moto Smartwatch  Sieht sau gut aus.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

Sieht gut aus- aber iwie verstehe ich den Sinn von Smartwatches etc nicht wirklich.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

Ja, Heute schon ordentlich drüber geranted auf Google+. 

Android Wear ist eine geniale Idee, vorallem so wie sie es aufziehen. Sie entwickeln eine komplett neue Geräte Klasse, und nicht wie erwartet einfach nur eine "Nexus" Smartwatch.
Leider weis man bisher auch nur recht wenig, es gibt keine Informationen zu den wirklichen Smartwatches von Motorola und LG. Man sieht sie zwar, aber es sind alles render. 

Aus den Rendern ist zu entnehmen: Color LCD, Touchscreen, Spritzwasser geschützt, Robust.
Dagegen die Pebble Steel (wie ich sie besitze): Schwarz Weiss LCD, Kein Touchscreen, Spritzwasser geschützt, Robust.
Was mir direkt aufgefallen ist:
- Color LCD + Touchscreen zieht Strom, resultiert in: Großem Akku oder kurzer Akku Laufzeit. Die Pebble Steel hält 7 Tage bei normalem gebrauch durch!
- Color LCD in der Sonne? Da wirst du nichts drauf sehen können, die Pebble Steel kannst du direkt in die Sonne halten und noch ablesen.
- Preis: Pebble Steel $249. Die Smartwatches von Moto und LG sehe ich bei der Promotion und versprochener Hardware eher im $500 Segment.
Wir werden die Dinger eh nie in Deutschland zu sehen bekommen, weil, zumindest Motorola, gesagt wurde, sie starten erst in den USA. War eh zu erwarten. Die denken ja, sie sind alleine.

Alles im original hier bei mir nachzulesen: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+ArvidGerstmann/posts 
(Wer English kann soll einfach da mal nachlesen, auch die Diskussion unter dem Post: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+ArvidGerstmann/posts/XJSn1aFR9ww)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

naja. ich werd nicht losrennen und mir eine kaufen. aber trotzdem Feier ich Pionier Geräte.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

Naja, die wirklichen Pioniere der Smartwatches sind ja die Pebbles. Ohne Frage.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

naja rund un farbig ist schon anders oder


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

Mich interessieren Smartwatches (noch) nicht, dazu sind sie auch noch zu sehr auf ein Smartphone angewiesen (gewesen) und der Akku hält zu kurz.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

Ja, aber hat Google die Leute für Smartwatches interessiert und aufmerksam gemacht, oder Pebble? Google steigt nur auf einen Zug auf. So wie Samsung mit Galaxy Gear und Qualcomm mit der Toq.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

ok, wir wollen uns nicht an meiner schlechten Wortwahl aufhängen. dennoch bin ich psyched.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. März 2014)

So richtig verstehen tu ich die Dinger auch nicht weil sie eh nicht viel können und wenn sie etwas mehr können jeden Tag an die Dose müssen. 
Am Ende wird man dann trotzdem immer das Handy raus kramen denn wer will wirklich auf ner Uhr Nachrichten eintippen oder alla NightRider Kid rufen....
Sag nur wie oft sieht man jemanden Siri oder GoogleNow verwenden?
Wird also auch wieder eher son Gimmik wo anfangs jeder cool findet und später eh nur noch als Uhr verwendet wird oder als ne extrerne Notificationanzeige.
Ich trag aber eh keine Uhr von daher für mich uninteressant.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

ich hab kein Problem damit meine Geräte täglich zu laden. und meine Casio schaut mittlerweile aus wie ein Haufen Schüsse, gelinde gesprochen. kommt hoff bald ne sony sw3 ins Haus, wenn sie kommt.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

Stimm euch Grundsätzlich zu. Die Pebble hält für mich ca. 5 Tage vom Akku her. Das ist alles andere als jeden Tag an die Dose!
Klar, du musst um ne E-Mail zu beantworten das Handy rauskramen, aber darum geht es ja auch nicht, ich will nicht auf einer Uhr schreiben. Ich bekomme tausende von Benachrichtigungen am Tag (z.B für jedes Abonnierte Forum / Thread hier), und nicht alle sind so wichtig wie andere. Ich kann *ohne* mein Handy rauszunehmen innerhalb Sekunden direkt sehen was grade gekommen ist und ob es Wichtig ist, oder Zeit hat. *Alleine* für diese Funktion liebe ich meine Pebble Steel. 
Natürlich, man kann mittlerweile die E-Mails komplett lesen, SMSs lesen, etc pp


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

Google war es sicher nicht, aber neben Peeble gab es noch andere Smartwatches. Sie haben aber einen wichtigen Impuls geliefert.
Mal sehen wie das Endprodukt von denen sein wird https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/neptune/neptune-pine-smartwatch-reinvented?ref=live


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

Wenn eine kommt mit der man Spritz nutzen kann wäre sie verdammt praktisch.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

@Lea: Gibts für das SDK2 mittlerweile eig gute music remotes?


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Google war es sicher nicht, aber neben Peeble gab es noch andere Smartwatches. Sie haben aber einen wichtigen Impuls geliefert.


 
Welche Smartwatch gibt es neben Pebble die *funktioniert*?

- Galaxy Gear? HAHA. Ich würde im leben kein Samsung Phone kaufen.
- Qualcomm Toq? Vergiss es direkt. Für die Tonne (und auch kein iPhone support).

Mehr kenn ich ehrlich gesagt dann auch schon nicht.


@Black: Unter iOS ja, unter Android keine Ahnung. Müsste ich testen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Black: Unter iOS ja, unter Android keine Ahnung. Müsste ich testen.


 
Das wäre Sweet, weil nur Pause/play und skip bringt mir überhaupt nix.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

Ich habe nie eine ausprobiert und nur gelesen das es sie gab, aber es kam davon wohl keine an die Pebble ran.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

@Black: Was brauchst du denn? Beziehungsweise, was fehlt dir?

@turbosnake: So schaut es nämlich aus, die Pebble ist beim besten willen nicht Perfekt! Aber definitiv aktuell ungeschlagen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

Ich hätte gern wenigstens ein rudimentäres root system um durch meine Alben zu wandern.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> @turbosnake: So schaut es nämlich aus, die Pebble ist beim besten willen nicht Perfekt! Aber definitiv aktuell ungeschlagen.


 Das wird sie sicher nicht bleiben und es wäre es überraschend wenn die erste Version eines Produkts perfekt wäre.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> [...] bekomme tausende von Benachrichtigungen am Tag (z.B für jedes Abonnierte Forum / Thread hier)[...]


 
Also bei mir buggt Tapatalk immernoch, jedenfalls in diesem Forum. 
Die Benachrichtigungen vom AH kommen alle an, so wie ich es eingestellt hab, und Ausm PCGHX kommt am Tag eine.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das wird sie sicher nicht bleiben und es wäre es überraschend wenn die erste Version eines Produkts perfekt wäre.


 
Ja, ist doch zu hoffen das Android Wear Pebble mal etwas druck macht. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft!
Android Wear bringt mir halt leider komplett gar nichts, weil kein iOS Support. Apple ist am Zug. 


@Foxi: Deinen Bug soll einer verstehen ... mal an Falk gewandt?


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> [...] @Foxi: Deinen Bug soll einer verstehen ... mal an Falk gewandt?


 
Noch nicht, werde ich aber. 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Welche Smartwatch gibt es neben Pebble die *funktioniert*?
> 
> - Galaxy Gear? HAHA. Ich würde im leben kein Samsung Phone kaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Nur weil du kein Samsung willst heist es nicht das die nicht funzt.
Sonys Smartwatch2 soll auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

naja die gear ist halt trotzdem Schrott.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Nur weil du kein Samsung willst heist es nicht das die nicht funzt.
> Sonys Smartwatch2 soll auch nicht schlecht sein.


 
Darum ging es mir dabei nicht, sondern vielmehr darum, das Samsung einfach verbietet sie mit anderen Smartphones außer ihren zu Verwenden. Was ich eigentlich nur Apple zugetraut habe.
Ok, aber mal davon abgesehen, ist das Teil auch ziemlicher Müll. Es will nämlich keine Ergänzung sein, sondern ein eigenständiges Gerät, mit dem du Telefonieren kannst, etc (das Ding hat sogar ne Kamera ).

Stimmt, die Sony Smartwatch2 soll gar nicht so Schlecht sein. Allerdings noch nie benutzt.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, ist doch zu hoffen das Android Wear Pebble mal etwas druck macht. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft!
> Android Wear bringt mir halt leider komplett gar nichts, weil kein iOS Support. Apple ist am Zug.


 Ich hoffe darauf das Google die Teile auch mit iOS und WP kompatibel macht, sonst fängt man sich noch mehr in einem Ökosystem fest. Also fehlen noch MS bzw Nokia mit einer WP Smartwatch, Apple mit einer iOS Smartwatch und von mir aus noch mehr, je mehr gute Produkte desto so besser für den Markt.



> Es will nämlich keine Ergänzung sein, sondern ein eigenständiges Gerät, mit dem du Telefonieren kannst, etc (das Ding hat sogar ne Kamera ).


Die Kamera ist ein Bullshot, aber das sie eigenständig ist hat imho auch Vorteile.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

Es heißt *Android* Wear. Ich habe mal den wichtigen Teil markiert. Da wird, meiner Meinung nach, keine iOS oder WP Kompatibilität kommen. Die wollen dich doch in ihrem Android Ökosystem.
Wenn es nun Google wäre, sehe das anders aus (siehe Google Now, Google Glass etc).

(Um es kompatibel zu machen, müsste es _eigentlich_ nur eine companion app für iOS geben. Ich geh mal an mein Arbeitsbrett und schaue ob das möglich wäre).


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. März 2014)

Ja Samsung macht da ziemlichen blödsinn mit ihrem geschlossenen System  vorallem die GearFit hätte sicher mehr Leute interessiert. 
Als richtiger Fitnesstracker mit Puls und eben auch Uhr und Notification in dem kleinen meiner Meinung nach auch optisch schönsten Gerät.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> [...] (Um es kompatibel zu machen, müsste es _eigentlich_ nur eine companion app für iOS geben. Ich geh mal an mein Arbeitsbrett und schaue ob das möglich wäre).


 
Ach, du baust auch auf iOS? Darf man etwas testen? 

@Watches: Sind mMn unnötig.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

Ja, aber alle machen Blödsinn mit ihrem geschlossenen System.

Google hat mittlerweile ein geschlossenes System, basierend auf Android.
Samsung hat mittlerweile ein geschlossenes System, basierend auf Android.
Apple hat ein geschlossenes System, basierend auf iOS und Mac OS.

Der selbe Brei, nur eine andere Farbe.

@Foxi: Hast ein iPhone? Schick mir ne PM mit einer E-Mail von dir, dann schick ich dir was nettes.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Es heißt *Android* Wear. Ich habe mal den wichtigen Teil markiert. Da wird, meiner Meinung nach, keine iOS oder WP Kompatibilität kommen. Die wollen dich doch in ihrem Android Ökosystem.


Deswegen auch nur hoffen und nicht glauben, da ich es auch für unwahrscheinlich halte.
Diese ganzen geschlossene Systeme nerven.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Deswegen auch nur hoffen und nicht glauben, da ich es auch für unwahrscheinlich halte.


 
Ja, hoffen wir es. Evtl. eben wirklich durch eine Third-Party companion app. Ich werde mich da mal ransetzen, wenn ich alle APIs geported bekommen habe ... verklagt mich Google oder so.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. März 2014)

Naja also Google macht doch sehr viel dafür das seine Androidapps auch auf iOs laufen wenn man mal schaut was man auf ios von Google nutzen kann.
Google Mobile
Und wenn die Dinger erstmal richtig gut auf Android laufen wird das sicher auch für ios geben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2014)

@Leandros Nur nen iPod Touch 4 (jailbroken, IOS 6.1.4), geht der auch? 

@Geschlossene Systeme: Ich hau eh auf alles ne CRom drauf.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

Das wäre bitter.
Google hat jetzt also:
Google Brand für zB die Glass, Maps und Now
Android Brand für zB Smartphones und Wearables
Chrome Brand für die Chromecasts und Chromebooks
Wird langsam etwas unübersichtlich.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Naja also Google macht doch sehr viel dafür das seine Androidapps auch auf iOs laufen wenn man mal schaut was man auf ios von Google nutzen kann.
> Google Mobile
> Und wenn die Dinger erstmal richtig gut auf Android laufen wird das sicher auch für ios geben.


 
Lies meine Posts nochmal, da habe ich zwischen Google und Android unterschieden. 
Google hat alles auf iOS, Android, obviously, nicht.

@Turbosnake: So ist es aber, und ganau das wollte ich in den letzten Posts euch erklären. 
Es wird ja gemunkelt das Chrome und Android mergen sollen, hat man bisher aber noch nicht so viel von gesehen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

all praise Lord Google, u infidels! xD


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. März 2014)

Ach du meinst dieses Chrome os?


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

Zumindest einer hat es verstanden.
Wirklich erfolgreich ist aber bisher nur der Android und mit Abstrichen der Googlesektor, das mit Chrome hat noch nicht so wirklich geklappt. [abgesehen vom Browser]


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ach du meinst dieses Chrome os?


 
Ja, und die Chromebooks (inkl. Browser und Chrome Web Store). 
Ist halt ein riesen Chaos.

Apple hat das besser im Griff. Dafür unterstützten die komplett keine anderen Betriebsysteme, mal von dem richtig schlechten iTunes auf Windows abgesehen.
Fühle mich aber definitiv in keinem Ökosystem wirklich wohl. Dienste nutze ich von keinem der Anbieter mehr, ist alles self-hosted. Hardware allerdings mittlerweile komplett von Apple (2600€ für nen scheiss Laptop ...)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. März 2014)

iTunes. find ich selbst aufm mac krebsig.


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

Ich benutze es nur für meine Offline Musik. 99% läuft bei mir über Spotify. Wenn du Ordnung haben willst und weißt wie es funktioniert, ist es Super. 
Zum Abspielen nutze ich dann allerdings Vox.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

ist bitter. hab eeeewig iTunes wegen meinem iPod genutzt. aber Winamp mit wasapi plugin klingt sooo viel besser.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2014)

Für mich ist diese Chromezeugs ne Randerscheinung wie auch Firefoxos oder Ubuntuphone oder dieses Samsungsdingens.
Ist genauso wie die Ansage das Windows demnächst zu machen kann weils keiner mehr nutzt und alle auf Linux umsteigen.


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

Naja, du hast es wahrscheinlich auch unter Windows genutzt. Ich habe schon seit Jahren mit Windows nichts mehr am Hut. Drecks OS.

Stimm ich dir zu, Soldat.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

ja hei, als gamer bin ich halt noch darauf angewiesen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Apple hat das besser im Griff. Dafür unterstützten die komplett keine anderen Betriebsysteme, mal von dem richtig schlechten iTunes auf Windows abgesehen.


Du hast Safari und Quicktime vergessen.


> Fühle mich aber definitiv in keinem Ökosystem wirklich wohl. Dienste nutze ich von keinem der Anbieter mehr, ist alles self-hosted. Hardware allerdings mittlerweile komplett von Apple (2600€ für nen scheiss Laptop ...)


Wie alles bei Apple halt sau teuer. Irgendwie sind die MacBooks das interessantes Apple Produkt.



> Ist halt ein riesen Chaos.


Sollte Google mal aufräumen sonst blickt das keiner mehr.



> Ist genauso wie die Ansage das Windows demnächst zu machen kann weils keiner mehr nutzt und alle auf Linux umsteigen.


Stimmt auch, da Windows mittlerweile unter 90% Anteil liegt.


> Ich habe schon seit Jahren mit Windows nichts mehr am Hut. Drecks OS.


Abgesehen von Spielen gibt es auch für mich keinen anderen Grund für Win.


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Du hast Safari und Quicktime vergessen.



Safari gibt es nur noch für Mac. Gibts nicht mehr für Windows. QuickTime habe ich allerdings vergessen.

Ja, MacBooks sind interessant. Habe hier grade drei rumfliegen.  Willst nen MacBook Air (Mid 2013) mit 8 Gib RAM und i5? Steht im Marktplatz.


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Safari gibt es nur noch für Mac. Gibts nicht mehr für Windows. QuickTime habe ich allerdings vergessen.


Gar nicht mitbekommen da ich ihn seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr benutzt habe.


> Ja, MacBooks sind interessant. Habe hier grade drei rumfliegen.  Willst nen MacBook Air (Mid 2013) mit 8 Gib RAM und i5? Steht im Marktplatz.


Haben wollen gerne, aber ist mir zu teuer. Wenn ich mein Gerümpel das ich verkaufen will los bin könnten wir drüber reden.
Will aber keiner haben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

würden sie apple TV attraktiver machen, wäre das immer noch ein gutes Konzept airplay/cast etc .


----------



## Klarostorix (19. März 2014)

Heute ist endlich die Präsentation von Oppo


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

no spoilers Sitz grad noch in th.Info ! will mir des nachher daheim geben .


----------



## Klarostorix (19. März 2014)

Wann ist die denn überhaupt (deutsche Zeit)? Bin auch noch bis 1 in der FH.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

seit 8 Uhr wenn ich mich auf twitter nicht verlesen hab.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. März 2014)

Bin mal echt auf den Preis gespannt...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

es gibt scheinbar gar kein VOD.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. März 2014)

https://twitter.com/oppo/status/446189180754751488/photo/1

Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

Mit abstand die größte Entwicklung im mobilen sektor der aktuellen generation.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

Hallo,

Man vergebe mir wenn ich hier falsch bin.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem das Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus NFC (GT-I9105P) gekauft. Bin soweit ganz zufrieden. Bis auf die überladene Software.
Ich denke dadurch ist das Handy auch sehr träge. Mir ist klar kein Highend-Smartphone zu haben, aber ich denke teotzdem, dass da noch was geht.

Hane mal im Internet recherchiert und bin auch folgendes gestoßen: http://techegis.com/how-to-install-android-4-4-2-kitkat-omnirom-on-galaxy-s2-plus-unofficial-build/

Ist die ROM zu empfehlen?

Hilfe bei flashen würde mir 1000Foxi geben.

Gibt es sonst noch gute ROMs für mein Handy?

Gruß


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

http://get.cm


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

für leute ohne Ahnung macht cm am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

Vorallem kann es mittlerweile jeder mit dem installer ohne probleme.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

macht der auch root, unlocken etc?


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

Alles.
Root hat damit aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

Also ich habe schonmal ein mein altes SGS1 per Odin gerootet und dann CM geflasht.
Beim SGS2 Plus ist da auch noch nötig oder nicht mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird durch eine CostumROM auch der Systemspeicher kleiner - verbaucht eine CROM weniger Speicher?


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

Geh einfach auf http://get.cm 
Der Installer macht alles für dich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Root hat damit aber nichts zu tun.



Das nicht, ist aber trotzdem nett.


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

Root ist ROM weit. Das Installieren einer ROM system weit. Kurz: Der Installer rooted nicht. 
CM hat schon immer root access, wenn auch mittlerweile standardmäßig deaktiviert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

ok, bei den cm10 nightlys musste ich die sulibs noch selber flashen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Geh einfach auf http://get.cm
> Der Installer macht alles für dich.


 
Noch eine Frage dazu: Erstellt der automatisch eine Sicherung der alten originalen Software?

Daten auf der SD-Karte bleiben unberührt? Oder ist es doch besser, wenn ich die SD-Karte zuvor entferne?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

hat mit der SD eig nix zu tun.


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

SD bleibt unberührt. Sicherung kann vorher leider noch nicht erstellt werden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> SD bleibt unberührt. Sicherung kann vorher leider noch nicht erstellt werden.


 
Gibts ne App mit der ich ne Sicherung der alten Firmensoftware auf die SD schieben kann?


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

Ja, z.B Carbon (von ClockworkMod bzw Koush)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. März 2014)

Also der installer hat bei mir nicht funktioniert, war bei dem n7. 
Cm ist immer abgestürzt und war anscheinend Fisch installiert, danach musst ich alles noch mal per Hand flashen dann hats funktioniert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

never flash Fisch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2014)

Ich flashe lieber von Hand als mit irgendwelchen Installern. 
Da weiß man wenigstens was man macht.


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2014)

Ich bezweifle das du wirklich weisst was du da genau machst. 
Ist ja aber auch für Anfänger gedacht, du bist überhaupt nicht die Zielgruppe. Das vergisst das ganze Forum sehr oft, jeder der hier ist, ist jemand der sich mit dingen auseinander setzt und nicht die zielgruppe ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. März 2014)

Holt sich hier wer das Find7 in der premium Variante?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

wenn ich die Kohle hätte schon.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. März 2014)

Was soll es denn kosten?
Ich suche nämlich noch nen Handy mit 5" und MicroSD-Slot.

EDIT: Hm 600$ ist schon n Tacken Geld...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

kannst ja die fhd Variante nehmen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. März 2014)

Auf 5" dürfte das keinen Unterschied machen, ja.
Auf meinem Tablet sehe ich das 2500x1600 aber schon deutlich


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Wenn wir mal völlig bodenständig argumentieren ist alles über 720p auf 5" unnötig.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. März 2014)

Ansich ist jedes Smartphone überflüssig 
Telefonieren, SMS, Musik, das soll das Teil können, für alles andere hab ich nen Tablet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

und btw. 400€ für die premium Variante ist doch eig geschenkt.


----------



## JPW (19. März 2014)

Das wird doch aber eher eins zu eins umgerechnet, oder? 
Ich rechne mal mit 500€-600€ für Premium...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wo du da 400 siehst, hier steht was von 500$ bzw 600$:
Oppo Find 7: Android-Smartphone mit 2K-Display | heise online


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Nein, da das find7a das find5 ablösen wird, und dass kostet zZ 350€, also lass es 450€ (find7) kosten.

Edit: Das mit den 400 hab ich auf techhive gelesen.
Edit2: 600$ sind 430€, also finde ich 450€ immer realistischer. (hat nämlich auch das Find5 zu release gekostet)


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das du wirklich weisst was du da genau machst.
> Ist ja aber auch für Anfänger gedacht, du bist überhaupt nicht die Zielgruppe. Das vergisst das ganze Forum sehr oft, jeder der hier ist, ist jemand der sich mit dingen auseinander setzt und nicht die zielgruppe ist.


 
Hast recht, gut formuliert. 

Chromecast jetzt auch in DE verfügbar


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Android authority hat ein geiles handson zum find7. kann man sich auf utube mal geben.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Android authority hat ein geiles handson zum find7. kann man sich auf utube mal geben.


 Da fallen mir sofort die Hardware-Tasten auf  Ich finde immer einen Punkt der mir nicht gefällt...



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal völlig bodenständig argumentieren ist alles über 720p auf 5" unnötig.



Definitiv nicht.


----------



## JPW (19. März 2014)

Hardwaretasten finde ich super. 
Aber viele hier sind da anderer Meinung...


----------



## mrfloppy (19. März 2014)

Find das schon wieder zu groß mit 5,5'.  5' Reicht völlig,  aber ist Ansichtssache


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Hardwaretasten finde ich super.
> Aber viele hier sind da anderer Meinung...


 
Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung zumindest was den homebutton angeht, ich finde den immer wieder angenehm zu haben bei meinem S3 und mag den deutlich lieber als die softwaretasten auf dem N7.


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2014)

Hardwaretasten sind nicht so ganz meins.
Ich frage mich was aus dem  One Plus wird, auch wenn das nicht nach DE kommen soll.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Dad N7 hatte auch nur 720p, und da bekommen ich auch kein Krebs vom draufgucken. Also, doch, 720p reicht mir Theo. aus. (siehe auch Moto X/G)


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2014)

Ich find 720p absolut ausreichend. 
Der größte Vorteil ist, dass es auch noch weniger Akku braucht als 1080p bei marginalem Unterschied.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. März 2014)

Also mir reichen bei 4,3" auch 960x540 mit dem S4Mini aber 720p bei 5" sollten auch ausreichen, denn bei 4,7" sieht es auf jeden Fall noch gut aus wie ich schon oft beim S3 gesehen habe.


----------



## mrfloppy (19. März 2014)

Hallo, 
Haben hier schon der ein oder andere Erfahrungen gemacht wie Kulant Samsung ist?  Ich würde gerne rooten und eine andere Rom draufhauen auf mein S 4 aber wie bekannt ist erlischt die Garantie. Wie sieht es denn aus bei hardwarefehler aus,  werden hardwarefehler dann dennoch instand gesetzt oder sagt Samsung dann Pech gehabt und beruft sich darauf das die Software verändert wurde?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. März 2014)

Ich erkenne bei meinem S3 auch keine Pixel mehr.
Aber ich glaube im laufe dieses jahres kommt ein neues her, da hat das Oppo gute Chancen wenn sie es denn hier verkaufen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. März 2014)

FullHD finde ich perfekt, mehr muss nicht sein. Beim S3 z.b. sehe ich noch deutliche Pixel, obwohl ich eigentlich ne Brille brauche.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

Gruß,

Habe ein Problem. Ich wollte heute mein Handy rooten und flashen und hänge im CWM Recovery fest.
ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen. Ich hänge bei Punkt 9 fest, da ich im CWM keine Option "BAckup und Recovery" finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenso steht, was durch den Blitz ausgeblendet ist ein grünen Männlein mit roten Dreieck. Und wenn ich in den CWM boote kommt kurz kein Befehl.

Kann mir jemand irgendwie helfen?

gruß


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Wenn ich mit meiner Nase tippe sehe ich auch Pixel .

EDIT: Du hast nicht wirklich die 1 Jahr alte Recovery.zip genommen?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. März 2014)

Ne, auch aus ca. 20cm
Liegt aber an Pentile, beim N4 war das nicht so schlimm, aber trotzdem ist ein Unterschied zu FullHD sichtbar.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> EDIT: Du hast nicht wirklich die 1 Jahr alte Recovery.zip genommen?



Die Recovery.zip wurde wir von Foxi gegeben 

Kannst du mir eine aktuelle geben? oder ist das handy jetzt für die tonne?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Klar sieht man nen Unterschied, aber der ist imo nicht so krass. Deswegen kaufe ich mir zwar trotzdem nur noch >FHD Geräte, aber wenn es heißt QHD oder FHD, wtf?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Recovery.zip wurde wir von Foxi gegeben
> 
> Kannst du mir eine aktuelle geben? oder ist das handy jetzt für die tonne?


 
Nein, du kannst ja nur keine nands machen. 
Ich guck mal nach der CWM, wobei ich eig immer TWRP nutze. HIER müsstest du was finden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2014)

Jungs, habt ihr keine Ahnung woher man ne aktuelle CWM fürs SGS2+ bekommt?
Der liebe Pseudo verzweifelt hier und nimmt bald ganz viel Pseudoephedrin und bringt sich um  wenn der sein Handy nicht flashen kann. 

@Black da gibts keine fürs SGS2+


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Ich schieb dir mal den Thread
[root][recovery][4.2.2]ClockworkMod Recovery 6.0.3.6 with internal and external sd - xda-developers


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hängt das handy nun seit 10 Minuten fest.

Wie kann ich das jetzt beenden bzw wie komme ich wieder raus?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Also, du hast zZ 4.2.2 drauf?

Dann hast du ne falsche Recovery geflashed. Weil die "alte" ist für 4.1.2 schätze ich mal.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

habe 4.2.2

Ist da jetzt was kaputt?


----------



## mrfloppy (19. März 2014)

Würde twrp 2.6.3.3 nehmen.  Passt zu kitekat und gefällt mir persönlich besser als cwm


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Nein, du lädst einfach die aus meinem Link runter, und machst das selbe spiel.

EDIT: Oder nutzt TWRP.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

ok. das handy ist ja noch im dl modus und "flasht" ja noch. soll ich es einfach ausschalten?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Boah, ich will nix sagen, und nachher ist dein Handy am Sack, bzw Softbricked. Aber abziehen musst dus eh irgendwann ;D.

EDIT: Wo ist @Lea eig?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Boah, ich will nix sagen, und nachher ist dein Handy am Sack, bzw Softbricked. Aber abziehen musst dus eh irgendwann ;D.



Na toll. Gute Aussichten. 

Edit: Es geht noch


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> EDIT: Wo ist @Lea eig?


Immer wenn man ihn braucht ist er nicht da.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

So neue Recovery drauf 

Trotzdem gibts nirgends ein Punkt mit "Backup und Recovery"


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

stier.

Dann nimm doch TWRP.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

So das Männlein im Kreis und der Schriftzug OMNI sind nun zu sehen.

Der ganze Humbug liegt daran, dass die recovery immer wieder überschrieben wird  Bin hier fündig gewurden.

Und es scheint zu funktionieren. 

Danke an BL4CK_92 und 1000Foxi


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2014)

Xperia Z1 Compact KitKat firmware now live (14.3.A.0.681) | Xperia Blog
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wanns bei mir Angezeigt wird


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

Wow, die sind ja echt zeitig.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2014)

Jopp hab nicht gedacht das die das KitKat Update noch vor dem Verkaufsstart des Z2 raus bringen.
Ist für mehrere raus.
http://www.androidnext.de/news/sony...d-verteilt-kitkat-fuer-weitere-geraete-folgt/
Muss auch ehrlich sagen das mir die Sonyoberfläche echt gut gefällt und ich nicht schon nach einer Woche die Flashlust bekomme.
Gibts bis jetzt eh nix gescheits nur CM oder Stock rooted.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2014)

Omg, Google hat es endlich geschafft in der YT App ne Antwortmöglichkeit auf Kommentare einzufügen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Omg, Google hat es endlich geschafft in der YT App ne Antwortmöglichkeit auf Kommentare einzufügen.


 
Aber man kann immernoch nicht den Bildschirm beim abspielen ausmachen, und sie haben HD jetzt default aus.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Aber man kann immernoch nicht den Bildschirm beim abspielen ausmachen, und sie haben HD jetzt default aus.


 
Kommt mir bei meiner Leitung sehr gelegen. 
Aber 6k sind in Sicht. Nur die Komiker stellen sich quer.


----------



## watercooled (20. März 2014)

Ich will kein iPhone mehr. Was wird denn so Releast noch in diesem Jahr? 
Meine Wünsche:

4,7-5"
Indikationsladen
NFC
Mindestens 2500mAh
Full HD
Gutes Angebot an Cases und Folien
Guter Soundchip
Gute Kamera
Gute Verarbeitung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wow, die sind ja echt zeitig.


 
Sony lässt sich immer ein bisschen Zeit und behebt viele Fehler, da kann man nicht meckern. Lieber nen Stabiles OS als nen schnelles hingeschustertes. 

Und die Sony-Oberfläche ist wirklich die beste überhaupt, so schlicht und schön, das würde ich echt bei jedem Smartphone vermissen =/


----------



## Klarostorix (20. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich will kein iPhone mehr. Was wird denn so Releast noch in diesem Jahr?
> Meine Wünsche:
> 
> 4,7-5"
> ...


 
Klingt eigentlich nach Nexus, nur hat das eben nur 2300 mAh. Der Akku hält trotzdem erstaunlich gut mMn.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. März 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Klingt eigentlich nach Nexus, nur hat das eben nur 2300 mAh. Der Akku hält trotzdem erstaunlich gut mMn.


 
Naja nur Nexus hat halt keine gute Kamera.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. März 2014)

Für Schnappschüsse taugt die völlig. Konnte ich am N5 meiner Schwester sehen. Wer richtig Fotos machen will, kauft sich eh was richtiges.


----------



## watercooled (20. März 2014)

Sie sollte so gut sein wie die am iPhone 5 oder Note 2.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. März 2014)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Kamera des N5 meiner Schwester besser als die meines Note 2.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. März 2014)

aber das Note hat doch 13MP.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. März 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Kamera des N5 meiner Schwester besser als die meines Note 2.


 
Definitiv nicht!


----------



## Klarostorix (20. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> aber das Note hat doch 13MP.


 
Das Note 2 hat nur 8MP.

Der OIS beim Nexus stellt das Note 2 auf jeden Fall in den Schatten...


----------



## watercooled (20. März 2014)

Ist doch piep egal wie viel MP die Kamera hat.
Ich finde die des N5 jedenfalls nicht sehr berauschend.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. März 2014)

Mit der Moto Cam bekommt man da schon gute Bilder hin. Ist ja auch nur ein Smartphone.


----------



## Westcoast (20. März 2014)

watercooled 

warte auf das google nexus 6: Google Nexus 6 - Alle Fakten und Gerüchte zum Release-Date & Co. - connect

oder hier: Nexus 6: Das nächste Google-Phone könnte wieder von LG kommen - AndroidPIT


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2014)

Bei der Nexus Serie ist wenig Wert auf die Verarbeitung zu legen eine bewusste Designentscheidung. Das passt damit nicht ganz zu den genannten Anforderungen.


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei der Nexus Serie ist wenig Wert auf die Verarbeitung zu legen eine bewusste Designentscheidung. Das passt damit nicht ganz zu den genannten Anforderungen.


 
Wie meinst du das? Die Verarbeitung des N5 ist doch Klasse...


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. März 2014)

Bei meinem N4 kann ich auch nicht meckern.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

Nein, Olstyle hat da schon recht mit. Die Verarbeitung der letzen beiden low-budget Nexus Geräte war alles andere als gut im Vergleich zu anderen Geräten (z.B dem Vorgänger: Galaxy Nexus oder gar Nexus One).
Einer der Gründe, warum ich mittlerweile einfach mein iPhone 5s bevorzuge.


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2014)

Nach meinen Beobachtungen steht sowohl das weiße N5 (meins) als auch das N5 in schwarz (von einem Freund) der Android Konkurrenz in nichts nach. Sowohl das S3, das S4 und (fast)  alle anderen Geräte die ich so gesehen hab 
waren nicht unbedingt wertiger als das N5. Lediglich das HTC One von einem Freund mit Alu-Rückseite empfinde ich als wertiger. Das iPhone halte ich da aufgrund des doppelten (!) Preises nicht für einen angemessenen Maßstab.
Das verwendete Plastik vom weißen N5 ist außergewöhnlich robust. Ich kann jetzt nach einigen Monaten Nutzung keine (!) Gebrauchsspuren auf der Rückseite ausmachen. Bei dem schwarzen Modell von nem Freund sieht da schon mitgenommener aus.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

Du merkst schon stark einen Unterschied zwischen guter Verarbeitung und schlechter Verarbeitung, besonders beim Nexus 4. Ich besitze noch eines aus der aller ersten Charge, das knackt und knarzt an allen ecken und enden.
Beim Nexus 5 ist es in der tat etwas besser geworden, wenn auch nicht wirklich gut. Extrem wackliger USB Port, scharfe Kanten an den Buttons, Dreck verfängt sich in der Kante zwischen Display und Gehäuse.
Vergleich das mal mit einem iPhone. Das ist eine komplett andere Welt (kostet allerdings auch das doppelte).

Wie es bei Gebrauch aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Meine ganzen Android Handys liegen nur auf meinem Schreibtisch rum. 
Mein Nexus 5 liegt mit Vertrag hier unbenutzt rum ... müsste den Vertrag glaub mal Kündigen.


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2014)

Das wackeligen Aufladekabel ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, wobei mein micro-USB zu USB Adapter absolut fest sitzt ohne zu wackeln, das Problem ist also evtl. das Aufladekabel.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

Das ist das original Kabel, das sollte nicht wackeln wie sau.


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das ist das original Kabel, das sollte nicht wackeln wie sau.


 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass der besagte Adapter nicht im geringsten wackelt. Du hast doch bestimmt auch Kabel von anderen Handys da, oder? Kannst du vielleicht mal eben ein anderes testen? Das würde mich echt mal interessieren... Was wirklich nicht so optimal verarbeitet ist sind die Aussparungen am Klinken und MicroUSBAnschluss...


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. März 2014)

Wie hieß nochmal die App die die Notifications vom Handy in Chrome anzeigen lassen konnte?
Möglicherweise Desktop Notifications?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. März 2014)

pushbullet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. März 2014)

Danke.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, dass der besagte Adapter nicht im geringsten wackelt. Du hast doch bestimmt auch Kabel von anderen Handys da, oder? Kannst du vielleicht mal eben ein anderes testen? Das würde mich echt mal interessieren... Was wirklich nicht so optimal verarbeitet ist sind die Aussparungen am Klinken und MicroUSBAnschluss...


 
Liegt am Handy. Wackelt wie Sau.


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Liegt am Handy. Wackelt wie Sau.


 
Das ist schade...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. März 2014)

Trotzdem bekommt man für 350€ ein gutes Handy.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Das ist schade...


Mir ziemlich egal, liegt eh nur auf meinem Schreibtisch rum. 

@Black: Keine Frage! Ich will das Nexus 5 auch nicht schlecht machen, wollte allerdings einfach klarstellen, das es von der Verarbeitung her abstriche machen muss, um diesen Preis zu erreichen.


----------



## JPW (20. März 2014)

Also ich hab ja das S3 und bin von der Verarbeitung da auch nicht so begeistert. War schon 2 Mal in Reparatur... 
Also kann das Nexus schon mit den Samsung Top Modellen konkurrieren. 
Natürlich gibt es noch bessere wie das Iphone.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es noch bessere wie das Iphone.



Die wären?


----------



## JPW (20. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die wären?


 
Versteh mich nicht falsch:
Nicht bessere als das Iphone. 

Es gibt Bessere, wie (zum Beispiel) das Iphone. Aber das Nexus finde ich für den Preis Ok. 

Das meinte ich.

Das HTC one ist ja glaube ich von der Verarbeitung auch ganz vorne mit dabei, oder?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2014)

Also mein s3 musste nach nun fast zwei Jahren noch nicht einmal in Reparatur. Das wundert mich selber ein bisschen 
Das Handy ist schon so oft runter gefallen, und das nicht nur aus 50cm. Nur der Deckel hat Risse, aber den bekommt man billig nachgekauft. Der Lack blättert allerdings auch schon etwas ab, was aber verständlich ist wenn das Teil schon mehrere stürze von der Marmor Treppe hinter sich hat, beim Fahrrad fahren ist es auch schon des öfteren raus gefallen. Mein nexus 7 hingegen ist zweimal aus 40cm rund runter gefallen und war beide Male kaputt.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

Achso, mein Fehler.


----------



## JPW (20. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Achso, mein Fehler.


 
Kein Problem. Liegt auch eher daran, dass ich mit den Kommas sehr sparsam bin vom Handy... :p

Edit:
1. Reparatur war Display. Das leuchtete auf einmal ohne Krafteinwirkung wie Sturz usw nur noch rosa. 

2. Reparatur war Wackelkontakt in der Kopfhörer Buchse.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Also mein s3 musste nach nun fast zwei Jahren noch nicht einmal in Reparatur. Das wundert mich selber ein bisschen
> Das Handy ist schon so oft runter gefallen, und das nicht nur aus 50cm. Nur der Deckel hat Risse, aber den bekommt man billig nachgekauft. Der Lack blättert allerdings auch schon etwas ab, was aber verständlich ist wenn das Teil schon mehrere stürze von der Marmor Treppe hinter sich hat, beim Fahrrad fahren ist es auch schon des öfteren raus gefallen. Mein nexus 7 hingegen ist zweimal aus 40cm rund runter gefallen und war beide Male kaputt.


 
Mein Note 2 ist wie neu. Ich passe auf meine Geräte auf, das stabilisiert den Wiederverkaufswert enorm


----------



## JPW (20. März 2014)

@Klarostorix
Das mache ich doch auch. Ich habe meins immer in Hülle und Schutzfolie auf dem Display. Trotzdem sind mit der Zeit einige Gebrauchsspuren entstanden und die Reparaturen waren notwendig ohne das irgendetwas passiert ist. 

Mein nächstes Handy wird denke ich ein Find 7. Mal gucken was noch kommt. 
Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur:
Großes Display und dass ich meine 64 SD Karte unterbringen kann.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mein Note 2 ist wie neu. Ich passe auf meine Geräte auf, das stabilisiert den Wiederverkaufswert enorm


 
Bei mir passiert das nun mal. 
Aber das Teil ist für mich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, das soll so aussehen 
Verkauft wird das Teil eh nicht


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> @Klarostorix
> Das mache ich doch auch. Ich habe meins immer in Hülle und Schutzfolie auf dem Display.


 

Schutzfolien sind mMn das schlimmste was man einem Smartphone antun kann.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

Kommt auf die Folie drauf an, bei den guten merkst du nicht das du eine Schutzfolie auf dem Handy hast, bist allerdings auch 30-50€ los. Wenn du halt sparst, bekommst du halt billigen China scheiss.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2014)

Echt geil was hier manche alles zur Verarbeitungsqualität zählen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Schutzfolien sind mMn das schlimmste was man einem Smartphone antun kann.



Dafuq. Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Echt geil was hier manche alles zur Verarbeitungsqualität zählen


 
War das auf mich bezogen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Dafuq. Wie kommst du denn darauf?


 
Das schöne Gefühl beim tippen ist weg, es sieht schlechter aus als ein Haufen Kot und es sammelt sich Dreck an der Kante. 
Wenn man sein Handy einigermaßen gut behandelt kommt man ohne Folie und Hülle aus. 
Ich nutze jetzt seit knapp 4 Jahren Touch Devices, und komme seither ohne diese Sachen aus. 
Meine Geräte haben keine Kratzer auf dem Display.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

Dann hast du noch nie eine gute Schutzfolie gesehen. Du merkst und siehst keinen unterschied.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. März 2014)

Ich nutze die nur mit Folie. Wenns Kacke aussieht, kommt halt ne neue drauf. Das ist mir die Sicherheit vor Kratzern etc absolut Wert.
Tippgefühl: Merk ich keinen Unterschied ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> War das auf mich bezogen?


 
Nö 345


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch nie eine gute Schutzfolie gesehen. Du merkst und siehst keinen unterschied.


 
Könnte daran liegen dass die Typen in der Schule wahrscheinlich immer die billigste nehmen die sie finden können.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2014)

Kann es sein, dass auf dem s3 schon von Anfang an eine Schutzfolie ist? Oder Bilder ich mir das nur ein?


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2014)

Nö, da sollte eigentlich keine drauf sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Könnte daran liegen dass die Typen in der Schule wahrscheinlich immer die billigste nehmen die sie finden können.


 Die beste Schutzfolie die ich jemals gesehen hab, war bei meinem <10 Euro iPod Touch Softcase (oder wie die halbfesten TPU dinger heißen) dabei. 
Außer am Ausschnitt für die Frontkamera konnte man nirgends erkennen, dass überhaupt eine drauf war. 



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass auf dem s3 schon  von Anfang an eine Schutzfolie ist? Oder Bilder ich mir das nur ein?


 Vllt. so eine anti-verkratz in der Verpackungs Folie. Aber du wärst der erste, von dem ich höre, dass er sie drauf lässt. Die ist doch meistens sogar bedruckt, oder?
Eine richtige Folie sollte da eigentlich nicht drauf sein.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass auf dem s3 schon von Anfang an eine Schutzfolie ist? Oder Bilder ich mir das nur ein?



Ja, kenne jemanden der sie bis jetzt draufgelassen hat weil er Angst hat dass das Display zerkratzt und er hat das Handy schon seit Dezember.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2014)

Eine hab ich runter gemacht, das ist klar 
Kann sein, dass ich das gedruckte meine, ist nämlich auch nur ganz schwer erkennbar.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2014)

Bei meinen anderen Handys hab ich auch immer irre aufgepasst mit Hülle etc. . Bei meinem Moto hab ich es dann einfach mal sein lassen und es hält jetzt bald 2 Jahre ohne größere Schäden. Schon überraschend was so ein Screen wirklich aushält.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2014)

Wundert mich auch immer wieder keine Kratzer, nie gesplittert und das obwohl es bei mir wohl ziemlich strapaziert wird


----------



## Metalic (20. März 2014)

Mein S2 ist mir auch geschätzte 500x runter gefallend und das Ding hat überlebt und keine größeren Schäden davon getragen.
Mein drei Monate altes Nexus 5 fällt runter und trifft trotz Folie+Lederhülle genau die Kante und das Displayglas splittert...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2014)

Mein nexus 7 hat sich auch schon zweimal verabschiedet, einmal Software und einmal Display. Die Teile scheinen echt empfindlicher zu sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. März 2014)

Das N7 meiner Mum ist aber auch schon ab und zu mal auf die Fließen gefallen. Teilweise von Regal aus Schulterhöhe.
Und da ist auch nix zu sehen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2014)

Kann ja zum Glück auch nix damit zu tun haben das die Displays einfach größer geworden sind und dadurch empfindlicher

Edit:
Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn die ersten Leute ihr ach so tolles Smartphone mit rahemnlosen Display haben so das man dann sicher sein kann das bei jedem Sturz das Display kaputt ist.
Mal schauen ob sie das dann immernoch so viel geiler finden wie eins mit Rahmen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2014)

Das würde mich sowohl von der Displaygröße als auch vom Preis sehr interessieren  Xiaomi Redmi Note mit Octacore-Prozessor für unter 100 Euro
Nur schade das Miui dort auf 4.2 basiert und hier wohl auch nicht funktionieren wird.
Daten
 5,5" 720p IPS Display
 13 MP camera 
 5 MP front camera
 dual-SIM support 
8 GB erweiterbarer Speicher
Octa-core Mediatek MTK6592 chipset 1,4 oder 1,7 Ghz
1 oder 2 GB RAM
 3.200-mAh-Akku
für  129$ für die kleine Version oder  159$ für die normale
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2014/03/...-go-on-sale-outside-of-china-from-may/#!AD21P


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. März 2014)

Naja... Mediathek ne


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2014)

Was ist daran so schlecht?
Klar das sie weniger Leistung haben als die Snapdragons, aber ich denke nicht das ich diese Mehrleistung unbedingt brauchen würde.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. März 2014)

In der Vergangenheit immer schlechter GPS-Empfang, kein LTE und afaik immernoch keine Treiber für 4.3 oder höher.

Glaube auch dass der Stromverbrauch recht hoch ist, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> 5,5" 720p IPS Display
> 13 MP camera
> 5 MP front camera
> *3200mAh battery,*
> ...


 
Wie viele Akkus hat das Ding jetzt?


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2014)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit immer schlechter GPS-Empfang, kein LTE und afaik immernoch keine Treiber für 4.3 oder höher.


LTE interessiert mich nicht, GPS Problem wäre nervig und wenn es wirklich nicht die aktuelle Version unterstützt ist das blöd.
Das mit dem Akku ist gefixt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2014)

Bei Geräten bis 150€ erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt keine Updates zumindest nicht offiziell vom Hersteller.


----------



## rocc (20. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei meinen anderen Handys hab ich auch immer irre aufgepasst mit Hülle etc. . Bei meinem Moto hab ich es dann einfach mal sein lassen und es hält jetzt bald 2 Jahre ohne größere Schäden. Schon überraschend was so ein Screen wirklich aushält.



Finde es ehrlich gesagt schade, dass die Hersteller in erster Linie auf Ergonomie und Materialwahl achten und das Smartphone im Gegenzug vom Nutzer wie ein rohes Ei behandelt wird. Derart eingepackt geht nahezu die gesamte Ingenieurskunst flöten.  Ich nutze meine Handys immer ohne etwaige Sicherheitsvorkehrungen. Muss aber wohl jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. März 2014)

nix folie, nix hülle.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. März 2014)

Also ich nutze meins auch ohne Bumper und Schutzfolie und hatte bisher keine Probleme, das einzige was damit ist das am Seitenrahmen in einem bestimmten Blickwinkel ein kleiner Kratzer zu sehen ist auch wenn nur schwach was daran liegt weil es mal wo dranlag und es dann vibriert hat.

Habe für mein Smartphone nur eine Schutztasche wo es reinkommt wenn ich es in der Hosentasche habe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. März 2014)

Also mein Handy ist komplett blank, keine Folie keine hülle, einfach gar nix


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

MediaTek. Muahaha. Die dinger sind restmüll, mehr nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. März 2014)

In der Szene nennt man sie auch MediaDreck.


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

Deutsche "Szene".


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2014)

Also Pushbullet mag ich nicht. 
Hat mir heute im Standby 10% gezogen.


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> MediaTek. Muahaha. Die dinger sind restmüll, mehr nicht.


 Etwas genauer bitte.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. März 2014)

hab ich seit Monaten, hat quasi kein Einfluss auf sen Akku bei mir.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2014)

Komisch. 
Ich teste am Montag nochmal ohne und stelle dann den Vergleich.


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Etwas genauer bitte.


 
Die sind halt einfach schlecht. In allen belangen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. März 2014)

Für Leute ohne CRom ganz interessant.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nextapp.sdfix


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die sind halt einfach schlecht. In allen belangen.


 Warum werden sie dann trotzdem verbaut?


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum werden sie dann trotzdem verbaut?


 
Günstig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. März 2014)

Es gibt immernoch kein LTE MediaTek Chip oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Günstig.


 Und viele Kerne.
Trotzdem überlege ich mir das Redmi zu holen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. März 2014)

Jo, mach mal und berichte, obs brauchbar ist.

Aber ich fürchte ein Customrom Mangel für dieses Gerät.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. März 2014)

So 180 Grad Kehrtwende, vllt komme ich doch moch zu Android. Was würdet ihr zu einem HTC One mit 32GB sagen, 4 Monate alt, Topzustand für 330€?


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. März 2014)

HTC One, glacial silver - jetzt günstig bei BASE bestellen


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2014)

360€ sind ein supergeiler Preis. 
Hätte auch gern ein HTC One, gibt's dafür einigermaßen ROM Support?


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

Ja, gibt es doch als GPE.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. März 2014)

Android, Windows Phone, and Windows Mobile Development News, Information, and Howtos - XDA Developers
http://www.android-hilfe.de/


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

Ich werde echt zu alt für so einen kram. Ich würde mir CM drauf hauen und dann fröhlich über internen updater immer updaten. 

Will irgendwie nur noch das meine Technik funktioniert ohne das ich was tun muss. Deswegen auch Mac und iPhone.


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2014)

Kein AOKP mehr?


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

Ich nutz meine Android Handys nur für development und da ist nu halt CM drauf. Bei AOKP ist seit längerem eh nicht mehr so viel los.


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2014)

Das habe ich nicht so im Blick.


Leandros schrieb:


> Will irgendwie nur noch das meine Technik funktioniert ohne das ich was tun muss.


Will ich auch am liebsten, nur geht halt nicht immer alles.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich werde echt zu alt für so einen kram. Ich würde mir CM drauf hauen und dann fröhlich über internen updater immer updaten.
> 
> Will irgendwie nur noch das meine Technik funktioniert ohne das ich was tun muss. Deswegen auch Mac und iPhone.


 
Wäre mir viel zu langweilig. 
Ich muss andauernd was an meinem Handy verändern.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. März 2014)

In das Thema müsste ich mich dann wohl auch mal einlesen.  Kurz gefragt, was habe ich von irgednwelchen Root Gedöns und Co?


----------



## rocc (21. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wäre mir viel zu langweilig.
> Ich muss andauernd was an meinem Handy verändern.


 
Das geht auch sehr gut mit CM. Ständig zerschieße ich mir mein System durch etwaige Änderungen.  Man muss wirklich vorsichtig sein, sobald es an die Systemdateien geht und mit einer genügenden Zahl an Backups arbeiten.


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Jo, mach mal und berichte, obs brauchbar ist.


Muss erstmal schauen ob bzw. wann die WCDMA Version erscheint, sonst wird das nichts.


> Aber ich fürchte ein Customrom Mangel für dieses Gerät.


 Wird man sehen, aber warum fürchtest du das?


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Das geht auch sehr gut mit CM. Ständig zerschieße ich mir mein System durch etwaige Änderungen.  Man muss wirklich vorsichtig sein, sobald es an die Systemdateien geht und mit einer genügenden Zahl an Backups arbeiten.


 
Ich Wechsel alle die paar Wochen immer mal die Rom. 
Apropos, wollte die Tage mal Omni testen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich Wechsel alle die paar Wochen immer mal die Rom.
> Apropos, wollte die Tage mal Omni testen.



Wie gesagt, bekommt man dadurch nur mehr Möglichkeiten zur Selbstkonfiguration oder wie?
Braucht man das bei der HTC Oberfläche?


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bekommt man dadurch nur mehr Möglichkeiten zur Selbstkonfiguration oder wie?
> Braucht man das bei der HTC Oberfläche?


 
Nunja, man entfernt zum einen die Bloatware des Herstellers, das Gerät wird etwas schneller und der Akku hält meist länger. 
Dazu kann man halt einige Dinge mehr einstellen. Man kann es ein bisschen mit dem Jailbreak von iOS vergleichen, aber mit einer Custom Rom kann man noch viel mehr verändern.


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

Was bringt es dir bloatware zu entfernen?


----------



## godfather22 (22. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Braucht man das bei der HTC Oberfläche?


 
Ich würde mit der HTC-Oberfläche wahnsinnig werden ^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was bringt es dir bloatware zu entfernen?


 
A Nervt sie mich und B läuft sie oft im Hintergrund und ist nicht wirklich nötig.


----------



## Der Maniac (22. März 2014)

C: man hat mehr Speicher frei. Für mich relativ wichtig, da ich Spotify fast alles offline speichern lasse.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

Ich hab nix gegen die Bloatware. 
Einfach deaktivieren.


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. März 2014)

Einfach runterschmeißen.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> C: man hat mehr Speicher frei. Für mich relativ wichtig, da ich Spotify fast alles offline speichern lasse.


 
Nein, du hast *NICHT* mehr Speicher frei. Ich habe genau auf diese Antwort gewartet, weil das alle immer glauben und einfach ein kompletter Irrglaube ist.

Watercooled macht genau das richtige, einfach Deaktivieren. Du brauchst keinen root access dafür, es geht schnell und einfach und ist der weg der vorgesehen ist.


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2014)

Wieso hat man nicht mehr Speicher?


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. März 2014)

Weil die Bloatware (meines Wissens) auf der Systempartition ist, und somit für normale Apps keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2014)

Korrekt.


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. März 2014)

Wenn man sein Handy bricken will, kann man auch versuchen den Speicher anders partitionieren. Hab mal einen Thread auf XDA dazu gesehen.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2014)

Du kannst es anders Partitionieren, dafür müsstest du aber das System Image komplett neu flashen (und natürlich vorher verändert haben).
Eigentlich ganz einfach. ROM nehmen, alle Bloat Apps aus System rausschmeissen, Image ändern, flashen. Habe ich früher immer so gemacht, müsste Heute auch noch funktionieren.


----------



## Der Maniac (22. März 2014)

@Lea OK, das wusste ich nicht, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Handy bricken will, kann man auch versuchen den Speicher anders partitionieren. Hab mal einen Thread auf XDA dazu gesehen.


 
Das geht auch super mit Tablets 
Die kann man dann als Küchen Schneidebrett nehmen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. März 2014)

Schon gemacht?
Also mein S3 funktioniert auch noch, nachdem der Odin Flash failte, weil es nen Wackler hatte.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

Jap an meinem HP Tab. Komplette Partitionstabelle gecrasht.
Ich habe schonmal versucht es wieder zu beleben aber da ist echt alles hin und er zeigt nicht mal mehr ein Laden Symbol oder dieses Ausrufezeichen wenn das booten fehl schlägt.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. März 2014)

Hat schon wer einen Chromecast im Einsatz?


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

Nein, aber steht auf meiner Liste.


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. März 2014)

Bei Odin muss man glaube nur den Haken bei Repartition setzen und halt ne Rom flashen.
Edit: Zum Streamen hab ich nen Raspberry Pi, reicht auch (für mich).


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. März 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hat schon wer einen Chromecast im Einsatz?


 
Nö, wüsst auch nicht wozu das Teil gut ist....


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. März 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Nö, wüsst auch nicht wozu das Teil gut ist....



Zum Streamen von Zeug vom PC/Notebook/Tablet/Handy auf den Fernseher.  Soll afaik gut klappen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. März 2014)

Dann verpasse ich ja nichts wichtiges.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. März 2014)

wart mal ab wenn netflix kommt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. März 2014)

Was ist dann?


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. März 2014)

Streaming-Dienst in Amerika, der einige ziemlich gute Serien exklusiv für sich produzieren lässt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. März 2014)

Da mein Pc über HDMI eh am Fernseher hängt ist und bleibt das Teil für mich unwichtig


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. März 2014)

Is, wenn man den PC nicht in der Nähe des Fernsehers hat praktisch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. März 2014)

Kann man damit auch sein Smartphonedisplay auf den TV spiegeln? 
Oder geht das nur wenn man ein Video abspielt?


----------



## Klarostorix (22. März 2014)

Komplettes Display spiegeln geht soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. März 2014)

aber da wurde auch bald ne APP für geben.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

Nein das Ding hat ja fast nix mit dem Handy am Hut.
Das Handy sendet zB den Befehl "Spiele YouTube Video XY ab".
Der Stick macht das dann, zieht sich die Inhalte aber aus dem Netz und nicht vom Handy.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. März 2014)

Ne, komplettes Display spiegel geht afaik nicht. 
Der Sinn ist eigentlich auch nicht: "Video wird von z.B. Youtube aufs Smartphone gestreamt und von dort dann weiter zu Chromecast"
Sinn ist: "Mein Smartphone sagt Chromecast, welches Video ich von Youtbe sehen will und Chromecast holt sich das dann selbstständig. Das Smartphone ist nur noch Fernbedinung."


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. März 2014)

Ah, okay verstehe. 
Dann kauf ich mir das nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. März 2014)

Ja aber man kann sicher auch direkt drauf streamen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. März 2014)

Wäre nämlich super praktisch zum Bilder zeigen. 
Einfach Bilder aufs Handy, Chromecast in die Tasche und ab zu den Bekannten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. März 2014)

Direkt streamen geht bestimmt auch. 
Wenn die App es unterstütz oder eine Funktion zum spiegeln des gesamten Bildschirms kommt. 

Nur ist es dafür mMn nicht gedacht.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2014)

AllCast von Koush. 
Damit könnt ihr all das machen, was ihr hier bisher erwähnt habt und für unmöglich gehalten habt.

Ich besitze einen Chromecast, nutze ihn allerdings selten, weil ich mir einen kompletten Gaming PC für den Fernseher gebaut habe.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. März 2014)

Damit brauch ich ja nichtmal nen Chromecast.

Edit: Damn, brauch doch einen, ich vergaß dass meine Xbox nicht mit dem Netzwerk verbunden ist.

Weiß jemand wie die "Cast screen" Funktion bei Slim funktioniert?
Google sagt mir nix dazu.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

Was soll das denn sein?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. März 2014)

Cast-Screen ist glaube ich Miracast.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. März 2014)

Ok, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. März 2014)

Kann mir einer erklären was es bei den Xperiateilen genau mit diesem DRM-Key zu tun hat? 
Ich weiß das man in vorm Bootloader entsperren sichern muss und das dann gewisse Apps nicht gehen aber warum?


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2014)

Ohne jetzt genau zu Wissen um was es sich handelt, gehe ich davon aus, das dadurch die Möglichkeit genommen wird, "sichere" activities darzustellen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären was es bei den Xperiateilen genau mit diesem DRM-Key zu tun hat?
> Ich weiß das man in vorm Bootloader entsperren sichern muss und das dann gewisse Apps nicht gehen aber warum?


 
Es gehen alle Apps. Nur Braviaengine ist deaktiviert (ist eh kacke, übersättigt die Farben so stark das Details verloren gehen, nur um den ekligen Amoled-Look zu schaffen) und in der Walkman-App fehlt die Funktion die Cover runterzuladen. 

Ansonsten ist alles wie immer.

Wichtig ist halt einfach die TA-Partition zu sichern, das ist der einzige Weg sie wiederherzustellen. Dann ist es auch wieder möglich den bootloader zu sperren ohne das Sony sieht das du dein Gerät jemals geunlockt hast.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. März 2014)

Ok also nix essentielles. Danke.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ok also nix essentielles. Danke.


 
Nope, trotzdem sichern!


----------



## Scroll (25. März 2014)

Seit ihr eigtl. Zufrieden mit dem chromecast oder fehlt euch noch etwas? Mir persönlich missfällt das er keine mkv Dateien wiedergibt und Musik die ich nicht von google play music habe und diese nicht wiedergibt


----------



## Leandros (25. März 2014)

Ich besitze zwar einen Chromecast, tu dieses aber nur aus Entwicklergründen. Privat nutze ich ihn komplett gar nicht, weil ich die Funktionen einfach zu mager finde.
Habe meinen Gaming Rechner neben dem Fernseher mit XBMC stehen, da läuft bei mir alles drüber.


----------



## godfather22 (25. März 2014)

@Leandros
Welche Apps hast du denn eigentlich entwickelt?


----------



## Leandros (25. März 2014)

Bekommst ne PM von mir. Da ich kommerziell agiere, möchte PCGH nicht das ich meine Apps irgendwie "Bewerbe".


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. März 2014)

naja du wurdest ja aktiv danach gefragt. Die sollen man nicht solche Faschos sein.

EDIT: Hab mich das auch schonmal gefragt, also her mit der Liste.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2014)

Ach was, du hast doch bestimmt ne Website.
Die kannst du doch in deiner Signatur verlinken. Damit hat bestimmt keiner ein Problem und es ist auch nicht direkt Werbung für deine Apps.
Und auf der Website finden sich dann bestimmt auch Infos/Links zu deinen Apps.

Würd mich nämlich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. März 2014)

Sag schon


----------



## Leandros (25. März 2014)

Also es gibt hier im Profil so einen Homepage Link, wenn ihr da mal drauf klickt, solltet ihr eigentlich alles Erfahren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. März 2014)

Also ich nutze eine App von ihm jeden Abend und bin super zufrieden. 
Die Idee ein Backup auf Drive zu machen ist sehr cool. 

Ein optionaler Dark Mode wäre noch gut, muss aber nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hoffe das ich hier mit meinem Problem am richtigen Ort bin. 

 Vor 3 Wochen hab ich mir ein Motorola Moto G (Android 4.4.2) mit Flip Cover zugelegt:
 Eins meiner KO-Kaufkriterien war ja das es Hosensacktauglich ist, nur da macht es mir jetzt Probleme. 

 Das grosse Problem ist nun das trotz Displaysperre gewisse Funktionen trotzdem funktionieren > Grösstes Ärgernis ist dass der Flip Cover nicht den Ein-/Ausschalter abdeckt und mir nun in regelmässigen Abständen das Moto G ausschalten. 
 Auch andere Funktionen werden gerne mal trotz Displaysperre aktiviert wie zum Beispiel heute die Kamera. 

 Gibt es ne Möglichkeit diese Funktionen abzuschalten so das diese nur mit entsperrtem Display aktiviert werden können? 


 Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 

 A.Meier-PS3


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. März 2014)

Du kannst mal zu Einstellungen > Sicherheit gehen und dort die Lockscreen Widgets deaktivieren, falls möglich auch die Kamera, so kannst du schonmal ein bisschen verhindern.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. März 2014)

Passiert das auch ohne Flipcover?


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Zieh mal eine weitere Hose an. Das hilft.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. März 2014)

Immer diese Hipster Probleme xD.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. März 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mix3d.theme.hologlass.beta
Supercool mMn. 
Hab leider keine Themeengine in Slim.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Passiert das auch ohne Flipcover?


Leider Ja


1000Foxi schrieb:


> Du kannst mal zu Einstellungen > Sicherheit gehen und dort die Lockscreen Widgets deaktivieren, falls möglich auch die Kamera, so kannst du schonmal ein bisschen verhindern.


Ich geh davon aus das "Lockscreen Widgets" und "Widgets aktivieren" das Gleiche ist > ist bereits deaktiviert.


watercooled schrieb:


> Zieh mal eine weitere Hose an. Das hilft.


 Hab schon weite an > man muss sich ja bei der Arbeit bewegen können.


----------



## LordZwiebus (25. März 2014)

Hallo Leute

Hat wer zufällig von euch ein Sony Xperia Z1 und hat auch auf 4.4 geupdated?
Ich hab heute das Update auf 4.4 installiert und hab seither keinen Netzempfang mehr. Hab schon einen Wipe probiert und die SIM Karte in einem anderen Handy.
Wärend ich mit meinem alten iPhone4 einen Empfang habe, habe ich keine Chance mit dem Sony mich mit GSM oder UMTS Netz zu verbinden.


----------



## Leandros (25. März 2014)

Ich habe noch nie irgendeine Funktion meinem Handys in der Hosentasche aktiviert ... wie macht deine Hose das? Um den Touchscreen zu bedienen, muss das Materials leitend und geerdet sein!


@LordZwiebus: Schau mal ob die APN settings noch da sind.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. März 2014)

HTC One M8: Erster Test, Daten, Preis, Release - News - CHIP Handy Welt
I like.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie irgendeine Funktion meinem Handys in der Hosentasche aktiviert ... wie macht deine Hose das? Um den Touchscreen zu bedienen, muss das Materials leitend und geerdet sein!


Den Ein-/Ausschalter zu betätigen ist einfach > seitlich am Gerät (mechanisch) und wird nicht vom Flipcover abgedeckt.

Die anderen Funktionen können vermutlich aktiviert werden, weil sich der Flipcover relativ leicht zu der einen Seite verschieben läßt und so den Bereich des Display frei gibt wo unter anderem auch der APP-Link zur Kamera ist.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. März 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> HTC One M8: Erster Test, Daten, Preis, Release - News - CHIP Handy Welt
> I like.


 Für 5 Zoll vieeel zu groß.


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. März 2014)

Was ist eigentlich eurer Meinung nach die maximale Größe für ein Hosentaschentauliches Handy?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. März 2014)

Xperia Z1 compact finde ich ist super.127x64.9x9.5mm
Minimal Größer kanns schon sein aber diese Notegröße brauch ich echt nicht und wenn man mal die Maße vergleicht sind die neuen HighEndgeräte fast gleich groß.
Hoffe das Sony beim Compact nicht auch bei jeder Version wieder größer wird so das man als nächstes neben dem Z3 und Z3 compact auch ein Z3 micro braucht dann ein Z4 nano Z5piko usw.


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. März 2014)

Also Nominell etwa 4,3 Zoll


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. März 2014)

5 Zoll geht gut. Will ja auch was sehen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. März 2014)

Ich find mein S3 perfekt von der Größe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2014)

Das s3 find ich von der Größe auch ziemlich gut, aber so bis 5,2 Funde ich es noch relativ in Ordnung. 
Note Ist auch nicht wirklich meins, für andere Sachen hab ich ein Tablet. 

Hat einer von euch schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht wie die Garantie Abwicklung mit einer custom rom ist? 
Ich müsste meins nämlich ma i den Media Markt Support geben...


----------



## Leandros (25. März 2014)

Ich hab mein iPhone 5s von der größe ziemlich gerne.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2014)

Das 5s find ich vom Verhältnis her iwie nicht passend, also dafür dass es so schmal ist, ist es mir irgendwie zu hoch. 
Aber der Meinung bin iwie nur ich


----------



## Leandros (25. März 2014)

Ich mag mein Nexus 5 auch. Für tägliche Aufgaben reicht allerdings die größe des iPhone vollkommen aus.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Das 5er iPhone habe ich in meiner Tasche fast nicht gefunden xD
Also mein Note 2 geht überall noch locker rein. 6" wäre bei mir die Grenze.
Aber da limitiert dann meine Hand.
Deswegen finde ich 5" eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. März 2014)

Das Nexus 5 ist mir schon fast zu klein, das Note 2 ist die Obergrenze. Das G2 oder Z2 wäre demnach für mich wohl die optimale Mitte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. März 2014)

All New HTC One (M8) Water Test - Water Resistant? - YouTube
Also es scheint "Wasserdicht" zu sein auch wenn HTC nur Spritzwasseressistent zu sein.
Muuuhaahah und wenns das Wasser nicht schaft... aber krass was es mit der flachen Seite aushällt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fzr7ULAiEk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. März 2014)

So alle E-Plus Kunden, ab heute kann man im play store per Telefonrechnung bezahlen, was vorher nicht möglich war.


----------



## LordZwiebus (26. März 2014)

@Leandros
Die APN sind nicht mehr da. Wenn ich eine Netzsuche mache find ich zwar mein Netz aber beim Versuch zu verbinden scheitert es immer. Egal ob GSM oder UMTS


----------



## Leandros (26. März 2014)

Dann schau mal nach das du die APN settings wieder einträgst. Solltest du eigentlich irgendwo im Netz finden.


----------



## LordZwiebus (26. März 2014)

Die APN settings sind wieder eingetragen aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. Mir ist aufgefallen das ich für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde im Netz bin und dann wieder rausgeschmissen werde. 
Wenn ich aber Funkempfang habe schaltet sich ohne Grunde das NFC Modul aus. Wenn ich nach knapp einer Sekunde wieder keinen Emfpang habe dann schaltet sich das NFC Modul wieder ein.
Und so wechselt es sich alle ca 3 Sekunden ab.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. März 2014)

Hast du schon ein Factory Reset durchgeführt?

Hängt zwar damit nicht zusammen, aber ich hab da mit schon zu absurden scheiss gefixt, als dass man es nicht probieren sollte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. März 2014)

Mach NFC doch mal aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich eurer Meinung nach die maximale Größe für ein Hosentaschentauliches Handy?


 


Also in alle meine Taschen passen 5" oder mehr ohne Probleme. 
Mein Xperia Z (5") passt jedenfalls locker rein, kann also auch noch größer sein. 
Unter 5" würde ich auch nicht kaufen, man gewöhnt sich einfach zu schnell an die Größe und will nicht mehr ein Mini-Display haben


----------



## LordZwiebus (26. März 2014)

Hab schon 2 mal ein Factory Reset probiert. Einmal über Einstellungen->Wiederherstellen und einmal über die Sony Software am PC. 
Das ausschalten von NFC hat leider keinen Erfolg gebracht. Ich werd mal wieder auf 4.3 flashen und schauen obs dann wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Re4dt (27. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich eurer Meinung nach die maximale Größe für ein Hosentaschentauliches Handy?



In meinen Augen ist mein 5er iPhone perfekt. 
Habe abgesehen davon noch ein MotoG gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut von der größe. Alles drüber würde ich nichtmal mit der Kneifzange anfassen auch wenn es noch so tolle Hardware haben sollte. 
Finde diesen Hardwarewahn eh zum Kotzen, Whatsapp, Mails, Musik und Internet mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. März 2014)

Mei Xperia Z1 stört mich aber auch nicht, nur beim Laufen/Training ist es wegen des Gewichts etwas unangenehm


----------



## godfather22 (27. März 2014)

Ich finde 5Zoll schon recht gut aber manchmal könnte es ruhig ein bisschen mehr sein


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. März 2014)

Top High-End Android-Smartphones 2014!: http://youtu.be/5iYwPnFAgpQ
Guter Überblick. 
Jetzt will ich ein Z2.


----------



## Offset (28. März 2014)

Also irgendwie hab ich was OC angeht kein Glück. Mein 4X HD schafft die 1,7 ghz mit den im Kernel eingestellten Spannungen nicht. Meine Grafikkarte kommt auch nur paar mhz über Standardtakt raus (80mhz mit Spannumgserhöhung -.-) Mein nächstes Smartphone hat einen selektierten Prozessor oder einen LN2 Kühler .


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. März 2014)

Leistungssprünge wirst sowieso keine merken, aber was du merkst ist der erhöhte Akkuverbrauch


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. März 2014)

Öhm ja, ich hab genau 0MHz übertaktet und hab es auch nicht vor. Interessiert mich am Handy nicht die Bohne, das muss auser diversen Kommunikationsprogrammen und Musik eigentlich nix tun.
Das geht auch mit nem lahmen Mediatek Dualcore wunderbar.


----------



## Abufaso (28. März 2014)

Außer in 3D Spielen ist der momentane Rüstungswettlauf der Hersteller sowieso nirgends zu merken ^^ Sich wegen einem neuen Prozessor ein neues Handy zuzulegen find ich persönlich daher sinnlos, solang das alte noch vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. März 2014)

Ich denke, ich werde mir erst was neues zulegen, wenn Projekt Ara raus ist. Mit dem N4 spiele ich zwar immer mal wieder 3D-Spiele, aber es sollte trotzdem die nächsten Jahre reichen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. März 2014)

Gerade mal die Hülle für mein neues HTC one begutachtet. Handelt sich dabei um ein Produkt der mir vorher unbekannten Firma Incipio.
Rein optischer Ersteindruck ist Super. Sieht sehr Wertig aus und hat eine Verarbeitung, die ich bei einem Case der 35€ Klasse auch erwarte


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2014)

Heute morgen guck ich auf mein Handy: Aus gegangen obwohl es in der Ladestation steht. 
Versucht wieder zu starten: Bleibt beim OS-Start hängen.

Da auch alle Cache-Wipes nichts gebracht haben ist es jetzt komplett neu geflasht und es heißt Daumen drücken dass es wieder durch bootet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. März 2014)

Neuer Wunsch für 4.5: Tinted Status bar Standard und so schön wie bei iOS.


----------



## dsdenni (29. März 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen was beaser ist? Slimkat 4.4.2 oder eine CM 11 4.4.2 version für mein LG E610 500MB Ram 800MHz Cortex A7 CPU Hab momentan CM 11 drauf und wollte wissen ob nich Slimkat noch besser wäre


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. März 2014)

Nunja, Slim hat ne andere DPI Auflösung (wenn man das so nennt), und ein paar Optionen mehr. 
Läuft sehr rund, hat allerdings selten mal ein paar Fehler. 
Mach ein Nandroid und teste Slim einfach mal. Wenns dir nicht gefällt, stell das Backup wieder her.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. März 2014)

Gibt's eine Möglichkeit, ein nexus 7 komplett zurückzusetzen? Also Rom und root weg ohne dabei den Display zu brauchen? 

Würde ich gerne machen bevor ich das Teil einschicke.


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2014)

Kannst es ja per PC formatieren 
Dann ist zwar garnix mehr drauf aber bekommst ja eh ein neues.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. März 2014)

Hab ein etwas komplizierteres Anliegen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Experimentiere seit heute mit dem Xposed Modul Tinted Status bar. 
Dieses verändert die Farbe der Statusbar je nach App. 
Bei manchen Apps wird sie entsprechend weiß, da die Standart Icons ja weiß sind, werden diese schwarz gefärbt. 
Das Problem: Bei Slim kann man die Batterieanzeige und das Datum/die Uhr umfärben. Als Standardfarbe ist weiß eingestellt, diese Farbe bleibt aber immer und wird von Tinted Status bar nicht umgefärbt, so wie die anderen Icons:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hätte ich die Frage ob man die Batterie, Zeit und Datumsanzeigen irgendwie auf die veränderbare Standardfarbe setzen kann? 
Muss nicht in der ROM einstellbar sein. 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht das.


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. März 2014)

Man kann die Datumsanzeige in den Einstellungen doch einfach auf schwarz setzten, oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. März 2014)

Ja klar, aber das gilt dann ja auch für immer. 
Ist blöd wenn die Statusbar dann schwarz ist, verändert sich ja immer passend von App zu App.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kannst es ja per PC formatieren
> Dann ist zwar garnix mehr drauf aber bekommst ja eh ein neues.


 
Und davon geht auch root und custom rom weg?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. März 2014)

Nein. 
Du musst das Factory Image flashen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. März 2014)

Um zu flashen braucht man das Display. Also geht's wohl nicht.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. März 2014)

Eigentlich musst du nur in den Fastboot, dafür braucht man afaik kein Display. 
Einfach mit PWR + VOL- in den Fastboot und dann das Image flashen. 
http://m.androidnext.de/howto/nexus-factory-images-flashen-tutorial/


----------



## Chris1795 (29. März 2014)

Wer von euch hat sich schon das HTC ONE (M8) bei Amazon o.ä vorbestellt? 
Ich hoffe ja es nächsten Freitag in den Händen zu halten


----------



## godfather22 (29. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht irgendwie reizt mich das M8 überhaupt nicht. Ist im Prinzip ja ein gutes Gerät aber mit dieser überlangen Bauform hat sich HTC echt selbst ins Knie geschossen.


----------



## gin0v4 (29. März 2014)

xiaomi mi2s - hatte davor das optimus 2x, note 1, s4 und htc one - des mi2s ist das beste phone welches ich je hatte und ich will nie wieder ein anderes nutzen! es ist mir 3x aus 1-1,5m höher auf fliesen (küche) gefallen und hat KEINEN kratzer! M8 finde ich hässlich, überladen und wie so gut wie alle phones in letzter zeit ZU GROß!
Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf immer größere Displays, ich will ein Phone welches ich mit einer Hand bedienen kann, mit welchem ich mit einer Hand schnell von unterwegs ne Nachricht tippen kann! 4,5" max, 4,7" mit onscreen buttons, wobei mir meine aktuellen 4,3" völlig ausreichen. Da ich nicht mehr zur Schule gehe brauche ich auch kein großes Display zum spielen mehr, da ich eh so gut wie gar nicht mehr auf meinem Phone zocke


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Und davon geht auch root und custom rom weg?


 
Ja alles. 
Das ist dann ratzeputz leer und beim einschalten passiert rein garnix weil auf den Speicher nix ist was irgendwie Bootbar wäre


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja alles.
> Das ist dann ratzeputz leer und beim einschalten passiert rein garnix weil auf den Speicher nix ist was irgendwie Bootbar wäre


 Da frag ich mich aber, ob das im Hinblick auf die Garantie besser ist?

Ich vermute ihm gehts um die theoretisch durch root nicht mehr vorhandene Garantie. Aber wieso sollte ein komplett formatierter Speicher den Hersteller dazu bringen, den Fehler nicht mehr beim User zu sehen?


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

Die werden sehen "Display kaputt, bootet nicht, Speicher defekt oder was auch immer"
Sollte eig getauscht werden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. März 2014)

Eben. Und ich glaub nicht, dass da ein Unterschied zwischen Formatiert und mit Custom rom gemacht wird.
Da beides vermutlich nicht untersucht wird. 
Und wenn doch, gibts je nach Kulanz bei beidem bzw. keinem ein neues Gerät.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. März 2014)

Also meines Wissens nach hat Google ja nix gegen CRoms.
Ich würde aber watercooleds Lösung vorziehen.
Dann können sie wenigstens nicht beweisen dass er ne Crom hatte, falls sie doch was dagegen haben.
Er kann ja sagen er hat das Gerät formatiert weil er dachte dass es dann wieder gehen würde..


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

Zum Beispiel. Bei den Herstellern ist jeder User ein DAU.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. März 2014)

Wer bestellt sich das Find 7? In rund einer Woche soll man ja bestellen können. Schielt ihr mehr aufs 7a (Full-HD-Version) oder das reiner 7er (mit QHD)?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel. Bei den Herstellern ist jeder User ein DAU.


 
Und wie genau wurde ich das denn formatieren so dass gar nichts mehr drauf ist? Ich nehm mal an, dass an den PC anschließen und rechtsklick auf "formatieren"  nicht reicht 

@klaros 
Ich find das find 7 ziemlich ansprechen sowohl die Hardware als auf auch vom Design her. 
Wenn das Teil mein s3 echt ablöst, dann mit 2560x1600.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. März 2014)

Vorhin mal angefangen das One einzurichten. Ging alles ganz flüssig von der Hand, nur das "Safe Mode" in der unteren linken Ecke wurde zu nem kleinen Stolperstein. Habe es zwar ausm Bauch raus mit nem Restart entfernt, dafür waren einige bereits vorgenommene Änderungen aber wieder rückgängig gemacht. Blink Feed oder wie das heißt, muss ich mir auch nochmal etwas näher anschauen.

SIM Karte kommt wahrscheinlich übermorgen, Karte für den Android Market Kauf ich auch die Tage, dann kann das Handy mal mit Leben gefüllt werden 
Einzige Frage, die ich habe: Im HTC Sync Manager wird mir als Android Version 4.3 angezeigt. Müsste doch eig 4.4 sein? Unter "Updates" habe ich allerdings nur die Meldung bekommen: "Keine Updates verfügbar"  

Android ist soweit noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, habe auch noch nicht alle Funktionen entdeckt. Denke aber, das wird sich (hoffentlich) mit zunehmender Nutzungsdauer noch verbessern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. März 2014)

Als ich von iOS auf Android umgestiegen bin, fand ichs auch erstmal komisch und ungewohnt. (eigentlich ja logisch)
Hab mich auch in den Einstellungen halb tot gesucht. Und einige Einstellungen von iOS vermisse ich da bis heute. 
Nach n paar Tagen fühlst du dich aber wohl, versprochen.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. März 2014)

Woher hast du das one?  Kann sein das du kein update bekommst,  htc hatte den rollout gestoppt weil es bei einigen Geräten zu Fehlern kam. Weiß jetzt nicht so genau ob der rollout wieder am laufen ist


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Als ich von iOS auf Android umgestiegen bin, fand ichs auch erstmal komisch und ungewohnt. (eigentlich ja logisch)
> Hab mich auch in den Einstellungen halb tot gesucht. Und einige Einstellungen von iOS vermisse ich da bis heute.
> Nach n paar Tagen fühlst du dich aber wohl, versprochen.


 
Beispiel?


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. März 2014)

Also als ich umgestiegen bin war ich nach 3 Tagen Android Fan. 
Und nach nem Monat hatte ich cm.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. März 2014)

Dann kanns ja jetzt nur noch besser für dich werden Foxi


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. März 2014)

Ich mag halt einfach dass nahezu nichts unmöglich ist.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. März 2014)

Finde die Lautsprecher auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr gut. Haben mehr Wumms und klingen klar besser als die vom iPod 

Bringt dieses "Beats Audio" was? Also anlasssen oder ausmachen


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

Nö,  verhunzt nur den EQ.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Nö,  verhunzt nur den EQ.


 
Na dann  lass ich es lieber aus


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Nö,  verhunzt nur den EQ.


 
Falsch, das ist ein EQ. Dazu noch grausig schlecht.
Genauso wie diese preeq beats Kopfhörer. Die klingen auch einfach nur gottlos schlecht.

Edit: Find7(a) ab 7.4 vorbestellbar.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (31. März 2014)

> Edit: Find7(a) ab 7.4 vorbestellbar.



Preis auch schon final raus?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. März 2014)

Nur dir Dollar Preise, Find7 599$, Find7a 499$.


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Falsch, das ist ein EQ. Dazu noch grausig schlecht.
> Genauso wie diese preeq beats Kopfhörer. Die klingen auch einfach nur gottlos schlecht.
> 
> Edit: Find7(a) ab 7.4 vorbestellbar.



Das ist doch ne EQ-Einstellung, oder?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne EQ-Einstellung, oder?



Ja schon. Höhen raus, Bass rein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Beispiel?


 z.B. gabs bei iOS bei den Standort Einstellungen ne lange Liste aller Apps und man konnte bei jeder Standortdienste erlauben oder nicht. Bei Android schalt ich die Standortdienste an oder aus. Und zwar für alle apps.

Auch die lange Liste der Apps, die Benachrichtigungen zeigen dürfen hab ich bei Android noch nicht gefunden. Klar, kann ich den Apps auch verbieten, aber dazu muss ich bei jeder App einzeln auf die Benachrichtigung/App drücken und dann irgendwo nen Haken rausnehmen. Viel zu umständlich.


----------



## Diavel (31. März 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ja schon. Höhen raus, Bass rein.


 
Nö, Höhen + Bass rein. Und zwar 60 und 12.000Hz +3dB mein ich.


----------



## GxGamer (31. März 2014)

Kann hier jemand ein Gamepad (oder sowas ähnliches) für Android empfehlen?


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2014)

Xbox oder PlayStation Controller?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. März 2014)

Ps3 controller über BT.


----------



## Westcoast (1. April 2014)

bei meinem Nexus 5 laufen die flashvideos nicht. da adobe den flashplayer nicht mehr updatet für android 4.4.2 kitkat.
habe schon dolphin den browser installiert, dazu dolphin jetpack und den flashplayer 11.apk für android Kitkat, also die umgewandelte version.
video fängt an und dann schwarzer bildschirm. kann doch echt nicht sein, weil die ganzen seiten noch den adobe flashplayer nutzen für die videos.

wenn ich youtube starte, geht alles wunderbar, ich kann alle videos anschauen. Photon browser geht auch nicht, wo schon flashinhalte mit an board sind.

Google chrome und mozilla verweigert alles. dolphin soll angeblich gehen, aber auch puste kuchen. nervt irgendwie. 

kommt ja bald android 4.5, werde auch gleich updaten. mit adobe wird es aber nicht besser.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. April 2014)

Flashfox!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. April 2014)

Der Website schreiben das sie endlich mal auf HTML5 umstellen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. April 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Der Website schreiben das sie endlich mal auf HTML5 umstellen.


 

Kack Flash soll endlich verschwinden. Unsicher, alt, ressourchenverschwenderisch.
Auf iOS gabs das erst gar nicht. Triumph für Apple. 


PS: Was ist eigentlich mit leandros?
Hab schon wieder länger nichts mehr von dem gelesen. Ist der etwa schon wieder gesperrt?


----------



## Klartext (1. April 2014)

Dann geh mal eine Seite zurück


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2014)

Nein, ich lebe noch. Habe nur, aus Beruflichen gründen, relativ wenig Zeit um ins Forum zu gucken.

Ich finde, es gibt für das "Flash Problem" eigentlich eine einfache Lösung, so wie es auch iOS macht. Einfach nur die Videofile finden (YouTube speichert nicht nur flv, sondern auch als quicktime, webp und h264) und in einem system wrapper abspielen. Funktioniert unter iOS problemlos, ich kann 90% aller Webvideos die ich finde, auch ansehen.


Anderes Thema: Das One (M8) wurde aus Futurmark geschmissen, weil es einen Performance Modus nutzen soll, wenn es die Futuremark apk erkennt. (Quelle: Ausgelistet: HTC One (M8) fliegt aus 3DMARK-Rangliste)

Irgendwie halte ich das für Schwachsinn. Ich werde doch auch nicht von Futuremark ausgeschlossen, wenn ich meine Desktop Karte mit Ln2 oder He2 Kühle, Übertakte und dadurch besser als andere bin ...


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. April 2014)

Nö, aber das hast du selbst gemacht (= *nicht Auslieferungszustand*) und jeder kann sehen, dass du übertaktet hast.
Das ist als würde der nVidia Treiber die Karte höher Takten, wenn 3DMark erkannt wird ohne dies jedoch anzuzeigen. Da würden auch alle "Betrug" schreien und PCGH würde den Benchmark dann (hoffentlich) auch nicht werten.

BTW: Schön, dass du da bist. 
Immer schön artig bleiben.


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2014)

Stimmt, da ist was dran.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. April 2014)

Hülle ist dran und ich bin absolut zufrieden.

Im Anhang zwei absolut unprofessionelle Bilder von mir, für einen schnellen Eindruck sollte es aber reichen.
Handy liegt auch mit Hülle gut in der Hand, Knöpfe gut erreichbar/ ertastbar. Wie der Druckpunkt der Lautstärkeregelung ist, (die sind extra geschützt) wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen. 
Auch gut finde ich, dass es kein nerviges Aufrollen der Folie im Randbereich zur Hülle hin gibt 


So Frage zum Abschluss: Welche Games könnt ihr mir so denn empfehlen? Hatte RealRacing2 und 3 schon auf dem iPad. 2 fand ich ziemlich gut, bei 3 hat mich der allgegenwärtige Freemium Einfluss genervt  Gibt's da im Bereich noch gute Alternativen? Auch ne Empfehlung für nen Shooter wäre


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. April 2014)

Spiele die ich gerne spiele sind:

Dead Trigger (1&2)

Into the Dead

Plague Inc

PvZ2

Und selbstverständlich Tetris 

Sonst hab ich noch ein paar Emulatoren drauf.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. April 2014)

ItD ist geil, habe ich schon mal gespielt bei nem Freund, Nur den Namen vergessen 

Dead Trigger hatte ich schon auf iOs, fand ich Kacke 

Die anderen Schau ich mir mal an 

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. April 2014)

Guck dir mal Smash hit an. 
Und Threes!

Btw: SlimKat 4 stable ist released.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. April 2014)

Irgendwas stimmt mit meinem Smartphone nicht, es ist dauernd ziemlich heiß und due CPU Auslastung ist ziemlich hoch, wollte jetut mal einen Virenscanner installieren welchen könntet ihr empfehlen?

CPU Auslastung liegt immer zwischen 60 und 99%.


----------



## rocc (1. April 2014)

Virenscanner sind reiner Müll unter Android. So leicht schleichen sich keine Viren auf dein Handy. Wenn du allerdings viel mit illegaler Software (Piraterie) hantierst, dann wirst du nicht lange nach einem Virus suchen müssen. Nahezu das komplette Off-Store-Angebot bzgl. Games ist verseucht. Ein Virenscanner erzeugt unter Android dazu ständige Wakelocks und CPU-Last und zwingt deine Batterie dadurch deutlich früher in die Knie.

Faustregel: Unter Android ist der User bei einem Virusbefall durch Off-Store-Anwendungen zu 100 Prozent selber schuld.

Gleiches gilt übrigens für Tools, die den RAM manuell leeren. Reiner Hokuspokus. Über entsprechende Funktionen verfügt Android seit Version 2.2 von Haus aus und führt die Tasks automatisch im Hintergrund aus.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. April 2014)

Ok, nutze eigentlich nur Apps aus dem Google Play Store, nur WhatsApp habe ich von ChipOnline aber auch das ist eine offizielle Beta. 

Das mit der CPU Auslastung hat such gerade übrigens wieder gelegt.


----------



## Klartext (1. April 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Guck dir mal Smash hit an.
> Und Threes!
> 
> Btw: SlimKat 4 stable ist released.


 
Und die 4.4.3 Alpha fürs N5


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. April 2014)

Exakt, Hammerhead, Mako, Z1 und i9300 werden unterstützt. 
Was ist bei 4.4.3 eigentlich neu?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. April 2014)

Noch paar Fragen:

Wenn ich beim Play store ne App. Downloade, wo kann ich dann den Fortschritt sehen? 
Außerdem wüsste ich gerne, wo die App dann gespeichert wir


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. April 2014)

Den Fortschritt siehst du auf der Store Seite der App. 
Oder bei Meine Apps (im Slide Menü links).


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. April 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Den Fortschritt siehst du auf der Store Seite der App.
> Oder bei Meine Apps (im Slide Menü links).



Da ist bei mir einfach ein blauer Balken, auf dem sich weiße Striche bewegen. 
(Siehe Foto) 

Wunder mich ein bisschen. Die App ist nur ~40MB groß und der lädt da bestimmt schon 20 min


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. April 2014)

Abbrechen neu starten


----------



## Klartext (1. April 2014)

Tipp. Screenshots: Power + Vol-


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> BTW: Schön, dass du da bist.
> Immer schön artig bleiben.


 
Wenn ich nichts Lese, kann ich mich auch über nichts aufregen. Hab zuviel Arbeit um die Ohren aktuell -_-


----------



## grenn-CB (1. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Da ist bei mir einfach ein blauer Balken, auf dem sich weiße Striche bewegen.
> (Siehe Foto)
> 
> Wunder mich ein bisschen. Die App ist nur ~40MB groß und der lädt da bestimmt schon 20 min



Kann man da nicht ins Benachrichtigungsmenü von Android schauen wie weit es ist?
Ist zumindest bei mir immer so.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Da ist bei mir einfach ein blauer Balken, auf dem sich weiße Striche bewegen.
> (Siehe Foto)
> 
> Wunder mich ein bisschen. Die App ist nur ~40MB groß und der lädt da bestimmt schon 20 min


 
Er lädt nicht, abbrechen und neu starten wie schon gesagt. 
Und bitte Screenshot machen und dann hier hochladen, ist einfacher für dich.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. April 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe  Eben gerade hat alles geklappt, in 1 Min war er fertig ^^

Jetzt noch 10 andere Apps Updaten und dann geht's an die wichtigen Apps (PCGHX )
Deshalb auch noch kein Screenshot, ich hab momentan weder PCGHX-App. Noch Tapatalk


----------



## Klartext (2. April 2014)

Dann nimm bitte Tapatalk, tu dir selber den Gefallen


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. April 2014)

Kann man bei Tapatalk iwo einstellen, dass die neuesten Beiträge ganz oben sind?


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Kann man bei Tapatalk iwo einstellen, dass die neuesten Beiträge ganz oben sind?


 
Glaube nicht. 
@FrozenEYZ Tapatalk


----------



## godfather22 (2. April 2014)

Auf der Website von SlimROM steht ja, dass man um auf SlimKat 4 upzudaten man das Gerät vorher nochmal komplett platt machen muss. Was haltet ihr davon? Von CM bin ich noch gewöhnt einfach die neue ROM rüber zu flashen...


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2014)

Mach nen Backup, Flash neu ohne Platt machen. 
Wenn es Probleme gibt, platt machen und backup einspielen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. April 2014)

Ich hab platt gemacht, gibt ja auch neue Gapps.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2014)

Nur System platt machen den Rest so lassen.  Sind die apps noch da und der Rest deiner Einstellungen.  Gapps kannst ja trotzdem mit Flashen


----------



## godfather22 (2. April 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Nur System platt machen den Rest so lassen.  Sind die apps noch da und der Rest deiner Einstellungen.  Gapps kannst ja trotzdem mit Flashen


 
Und wie mach ich das?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. April 2014)

recovery?


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. April 2014)

Was nutzt ihr eigentlich als Recovery-App o.Ä.?


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2014)

App? Als Recovery gibt es nur zwei Varianten. TWRP oder CWM. 
Würde dir TWRP empfehlen. 

Wenn du eine App zum Flashen meinst: Flashify.


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. April 2014)

Mit o.Ä. meinte ich auch Programme etc.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. April 2014)

Titanium Backup nutze ich für Apps, das Teil ist mit das beste


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2014)

Gibt noch philz Recovery aber würde ich von abraten.  Fast jeden Tag ein update.  Dann ne Version letztens raus gewesen die nen netten Bug hatte.  Akku leer Handy geht aus,  Handy in die Tonne.  Gibt dann kein laden mehr.  Würde auch zu twrp raten


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. April 2014)

Ich benutze CWM non Touch. 
Bei apps nutze ich wenn dann das inapp Backup.
Hab die wichtigsten Sachen eh in der Cloud gespeichert.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. April 2014)

Noch jemand Vorschläge für ein gutes Rennspiel? Die im App store vorgeschlagenen sagen mir alle nix


----------



## godfather22 (2. April 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> recovery?


 
You don't say ^^

Ich finde bei CWM keine Option mit der man nur das System platt macht...


----------



## mrfloppy (2. April 2014)

Nimm twrp 2.6.3.3 oder 2.7.0.1


----------



## Westcoast (3. April 2014)

beim nexus 5 haben ich oben rechts am telefon so ein symbol, also ein schräges display mit links und rechts mit zwei linien.
wofür steht dieser? links gleich neben empfangbalken.

bild: http://www.tech.de/data/styles/tec_...13/11/15/image-21850--19012.png?itok=cfpoIMyj


----------



## mrfloppy (3. April 2014)

Telefon ist lautlos aber mit vibrationsalarm


----------



## Westcoast (3. April 2014)

danke schön. telefon war echt lautlos.


----------



## AchtBit (4. April 2014)

Hi, 

kennt sich wer mit Bluestacks aus?
Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Datentransfer. Ich verwende den Root Explorer um Backups zu zippen und aufs Telefon zu verschieben, wobei mir Win als Schleuse dient(. Leider hat das Archiv dann plötzlich Fehler und kann nicht mehr entpackt werden. Die Apks ungepackt kopieren, gaht auch nicht. Endweder die Apk erzeugt beim Kopieren einen Fehler oder die apk ist nach dem Kopieren nicht mehr installierbar. Liegt nicht am Root Explorer, ist auch mit allen anderen Kopierprogrammen  zu den Problem gekommen. Was kann das nur sein?  Die Backup Apks sind fehlerfrei solang sie sich auf dem Bluestacks SDCard Emu befinden. Ich habe auch versucht das Zip gepackt aufs Telefon zu schleusen aber sobald ich die Datei entpacken will kommts zum Archivfehler oder die APKs die entpackt werden konnten, sind hinüber. Manche haben kein Icon mehr und das Archiv ist zerstört, andere scheinen i.O zu sein aber nach dem Installationsvorgang erscheint die Meldung "APP wurde nicht installiert!" am Telefon.
Ein Unterschied im Apk Archiv ist aber nicht vorhanden. Die Daten sind identisch mit denen im Bluestacks.

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar. 

Gruss Acht


Ich habe jetzt mal noch ein paar Versuche gemacht und dabei hat sich  rausgestellt, dass jede Datei von Bluestacks, beim Transfer, an exakt  den gleichen Start und End Offsets, mit 0 - Bytes beschrieben wurde.  Einmal modifizierte Dateien , beliebig hin und her kopiert, werden nicht  mehr modifiziert. Die konstanten Muster Offsets bis 1Mb poste ich mal  hier. Vielleicht erkennt da jemand ein System. Ich seh da nur wie "FFF"  in jedem Offset, der für das 0-Byte Blockende seht, die letzten 3 Werte  entsprechen. Ein System in der Positionierung kann ich aber nicht  erkennen, zumindest gibts bis 1MB keine Wiederhohlungen, ausser dass es  in exakt in allen Daten das gleich Muster ist. 

Ich hoff jemand findet raus wo dieses Chaos sein System versteckt hat.   

Offsets  der 0 Byte Blöcke in Hex bis zur 1MB Adresse. Von den 0 Byte Blöcken  sind alle Daten >= 50400 Bytes  betroffen. Als optische Bsp. hab ich  das Muster in einem Foto(knapp 1MB) angehängt  

0CCB0 - 0CFFF
18960 - 18FFF
249F0 - 24FFF
30D40 - 30FFF
49C20 - 49FFF
558D0 - 55FFF
61A80 - 61FFF
7AEE0 - 7AFFF
86B90 - 86FFF
92840 - 92FFF
AAE60 - AAFFF
B7E50 - B7FFF
C3B02 - C3FFF
CF850 - CFFFF
DBBA0 - DBFFF
E7EF0 - E7FFF
F4DC0 - F4FFF
100A70 - 100FFF
10C8E0 - 10CFFF


----------



## turbosnake (7. April 2014)

Sowas kann auch nur passieren wenn man nicht kontrolliert was im Store landet The #1 New Paid App In The Play Store Costs $4, Has Over 10,000 Downloads, A 4.7-Star Rating... And It's A Total Scam [Updated]


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sowas kann auch nur passieren wenn man nicht kontrolliert was im Store landet The #1 New Paid App In The Play Store Costs $4, Has Over 10,000 Downloads, A 4.7-Star Rating... And It's A Total Scam [Updated]



Daaaafuq  Da hat der Entwickler gut Kohle gemacht  Verspäteter 1. April Scherz Vllt?


----------



## mrfloppy (7. April 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=327121

Könnte da mal jemand der wissenden hier reinschauen?  Und welches dann behalten?


----------



## Klarostorix (8. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sowas kann auch nur passieren wenn man nicht kontrolliert was im Store landet The #1 New Paid App In The Play Store Costs $4, Has Over 10,000 Downloads, A 4.7-Star Rating... And It's A Total Scam [Updated]


 
Tu mal nicht so, als ob es Apps mit ähnlicher Masche nicht auch beim Fallobst gäbe.


----------



## rocc (8. April 2014)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass Anti-Viren-Programme auf einem Smartphone nichts zu suchen haben.  Gehirn ist bei diesen Geräten das beste Anti-Viren-Programm.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Man muss dem Gehirn nur sagen, das man von Illegalen Kopien von Apps fernbleiben soll, schon ist die Gefahr sich einen "Virus" (bzw eigentlich kann es nur Malware sein) auf seinem Gerät einzufangen auf unter 1% gesunken.

@Achtbit: Ich kenne Bluestacks jetzt nur vos hören, aber das ist ein interessantes Problem. 
Wenn du die Datei hin und her kopierst, ist sie auf Bluestacks nicht defekt? Wenn du sie allerdings auf deinem PC versuchst zu öffnen, ist sie defekt? Sehe ich das Richtig? Riecht mir fast danach, als ob das so sein sollte ...
Man müsste jetzt nur noch den Algorithmus dafür rausbekommen, wie die Dateien zerstört werden, dann kann man sie auch wiederherstellen.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. April 2014)

"nurnoch"  

Beste Aussage beim Reverse-Engineering xD


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Nicht nur beim Reverse Engineering. 
Das trifft eigentlich überall zu.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. April 2014)

Mein Unterbewusstsein will mich nun das Find 7a bestellen lassen. Die gratis-Zugaben reizen, und als Student gibt's auch noch 10% Rabatt...


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. April 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wie immer das Geld 
Aber so ein find 7  reizt mich schon auch, aber ich würde wenn dann das normale nehmen nicht das A. 

Obwohl das HTC One das noch kommen soll auch spannend klingt.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Ihr armen Studenten.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. April 2014)

Ich hätte auch gerne ein N5 oder so, Geld wäre auch da, aber dann frage ich mich immer wieso und denke an die anderen Sachen die ich auch noch haben will.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. April 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wie immer das Geld


 Daran mangelt es definitiv nicht. Hatte von August bis Januar mein Praxissemester und wurde da mehr als ordentlich bezahlt. 


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Aber so ein find 7  reizt mich schon auch, aber ich würde wenn dann das normale nehmen nicht das A.


Mit wurde die A-Version schon ausreichen, besonders das qHD-Display scheint mir echt zu viel des Guten. Das einzige, was mich noch zögern lässt, ist das Oneplus One, das in rund 2 Wochen vorgestellt werden soll. 


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Obwohl das HTC One das noch kommen soll auch spannend klingt.


Das One ist mMn das klobigste Smartphone des Jahres. Ich frage mich echt, wie man das deutlich größer bauen konnte, ohne die nutzbare Displayfläche zu vergrößern...


Leandros schrieb:


> Ihr armen Studenten.


Vorurteil


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. April 2014)

An Geld mangelt es hier bei mir auch nicht, ich bin aber auch kein Student. 
Ja ich weiß, dass man es nicht braucht und es kein Vorteil hat. Aber wenn ich schon ein neues Handy kaufe will ich das Teil haben, es reizt mich einfach. 
Die Frage ist eher ob ich mich überwinden kann da mein s3 noch locker ausreicht..... 

Das One gefällt mir auch nicht aber ich meinte das OnePlus One, das soll erst noch vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Dann macht ihr was falsch. 
Also ich kauf mir dinge die ich haben will einfach ... resultiert halt manchmal daran das ich jetzt aktuell 5 Rechner besitze, aber das ist auch ein blödes Beispiel.
Ach ja, brauch wer nen MacBook Air? 




Klarostorix schrieb:


> Vorurteil


 
Ich war nie Student (hab keine Ausbildung oder Studium ), aber die Studenten die ich kenne sind nur Faule Säcke.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. April 2014)

Ich hab zuletzt zu viel Geld ausgegeben, für so ne Wohnung zum Beispiel 

N Handy bräuchte ich auch noch und so n Auto wäre auch noch cool, etc...


----------



## Klarostorix (8. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich war nie Student (hab keine Ausbildung oder Studium ), aber die Studenten die ich kenne sind nur Faule Säcke.


 
Während dem Studium überarbeite ich mich auch nicht. Auf der Arbeit (wo ich auch Praxissemester gemacht habe), macht mir die Arbeit aber Spaß.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Während dem Studium überarbeite ich mich auch nicht.


Nette Umschreibung für Faul. 

Ich kann dich aber verstehen. Ich bin leider jemand der Arbeitet und nimmt sich dann auch noch Arbeit mit nach Hause und Arbeitet dort weiter.


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ach ja, brauch wer nen MacBook Air?


Wenn es nichts kostet nehme ich es gerne. 



> resultiert halt manchmal daran das ich jetzt aktuell 5 Rechner besitze, aber das ist auch ein blödes Beispiel.


Verbirgt sich darunter auch sowas ein Raspberry Pi?



> Also ich kauf mir dinge die ich haben will einfach ...


Schönes unbeschwertes Leben. Würde mir auch einiges einfach kaufen wenn ich das Geld hätte wie zB das  
The Micro: The First Truly Consumer 3D Printer


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn es nichts kostet nehme ich es gerne.


Da musst du die Wohlfahrt fragen. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Verbirgt sich darunter auch sowas ein Raspberry Pi?


Habe ich nicht mitgezählt.
13" MacBook Air, 15" MacBook Pro Retina, Media PC / Konsole (i5-3570k, HD7870), Gaming PC (i7-4770k, GTX 770), MacMini (als Server)




turbosnake schrieb:


> Schönes unbeschwertes Leben. Würde mir auch einiges einfach kaufen wenn ich das Geld hätte wie zB das https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/m3d/the-micro-the-first-truly-consumer-3d-printer?ref=users


Das sind ja noch Erfüllbare Wünsche (habe ich übrigens gebacked ). Ich würde mir gerne sowas kaufen: loft in hamburg - Google-Suche oder sowas Lamborghini Aventador LP 700-4


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2014)

> Da musst du die Wohlfahrt fragen.


Dachte ich mir, muss halt damit leben momentan kein Geld dafür zu haben.



> Habe ich nicht mitgezählt.
> 13" MacBook Air, 15" MacBook Pro Retina, Media PC / Konsole (i5-3570k, HD7870), Gaming PC (i7-4770k, GTX 770), MacMini (als Server)


Apple so weit das Auge reicht, sofern du nicht zocken willst. Wobei das sinnvoll ist, aus einem anderen Grund habe ich Windows nicht mehr. Deswegen komme ich davon wohl nie weg.



> Das sind ja noch Erfüllbare Wünsche (habe ich übrigens gebacked )


Ich habe auch niedrig angefangen.   Wofür willst du das Teil verwenden?
Das geht auch bis in den Bereich von deinen Beispielen hoch, aber man muss erstmal realistisch bleiben.
Und am Lambo stört das Dach. 



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Tu mal nicht so, als ob es Apps mit ähnlicher Masche nicht auch beim Fallobst gäbe.


 Wenn Apple so schlecht kontrolliert das eine App ohne das zumachen was sie verspricht durchkommt können sie gleich aufhören sie zukontrollieren.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. April 2014)

Lambo würde ich nicht wollen, da pass ich nicht rein 

Wohnung hab ich jetz ja, bin am Überlegen ob ich mir n S4 mini Black edition holen soll, für 215€ (Samsung GT-I9195 Galaxy S4 Mini 8GB *Black Edition* EU Ware bei notebooksbilliger.de) ein ziemlich geiler Deal finde ich...


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wofür willst du das Teil verwenden?


 
Ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht 
Ich bastle gerne und das Teil kommt eh erst nächstes Jahr. Finde schon einen Einsatz. 

Leg noch 75€ rauf und kauf dir ein Nexus 5.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. April 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Lambo würde ich nicht wollen, da pass ich nicht rein
> 
> Wohnung hab ich jetz ja, bin am Überlegen ob ich mir n S4 mini Black edition holen soll, für 215€ (Samsung GT-I9195 Galaxy S4 Mini 8GB *Black Edition* EU Ware bei notebooksbilliger.de) ein ziemlich geiler Deal finde ich...


 
Bei Samsung gilt: Mini = Verarsche  Dann bitte lieber ein Moto G.


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht
> Ich bastle gerne und das Teil kommt eh erst nächstes Jahr. Finde schon einen Einsatz.


Also einfach mal auf Verdacht das da etwas sinnvolles rauskommt.
Mir fällt zwar Kram ein, aber es wird kaum sinnvoll sein das zu drucken.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2014)

Mach ich leider viel zu oft...


----------



## grenn-CB (9. April 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bei Samsung gilt: Mini = Verarsche  Dann bitte lieber ein Moto G.



Das Moto G ist zwar besser von der Leistung her, aber zumindest die Kamera ist bei S4 Mini besser und es hat auch Platz für eine MicroSD Karte, das sind unter anderem auch die beiden Gründe wieso ich mich für das S4 Mini entschieden habe und nicht für das Moto G.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand eine andere Uhr app empfehlen? cLock scheint die interne von CyanogenMod zu sein, zieht mir aber zuviel Akku.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2014)

DashClock.


----------



## rocc (9. April 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Lambo würde ich nicht wollen, da pass ich nicht rein
> 
> Wohnung hab ich jetz ja, bin am Überlegen ob ich mir n S4 mini Black edition holen soll, für 215€ (Samsung GT-I9195 Galaxy S4 Mini 8GB *Black Edition* EU Ware bei notebooksbilliger.de) ein ziemlich geiler Deal finde ich...



Die Black Editions sehen wirklich gelungen aus. Habe mir erst am Wochenende ein S4 Black Edition zugelegt, da ich mit dem Plastik der normalen Version nicht zufrieden war. Fühlt sich einfach deutlich wertiger an.

Im Allgemeinen gilt aber: Willst du Spaß mit deinem Handy haben, dann flashe eine Custom-ROM wie CyanogenMod.


----------



## Murdoch (9. April 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Die Black Editions sehen wirklich gelungen aus. Habe mir erst am Wochenende ein S4 Black Edition zugelegt, da ich mit dem Plastik der normalen Version nicht zufrieden war. Fühlt sich einfach deutlich wertiger an.
> 
> Im Allgemeinen gilt aber: Willst du Spaß mit deinem Handy haben, dann flashe eine Custom-ROM wie CyanogenMod.


 
Hätte auch nur die klappe gereicht. Die gibt's auch so zu kaufen.


----------



## rocc (9. April 2014)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Denn bei der Black Edition ist die Front in tiefem Schwarz ohne etwaige Musterungen. Wenn man dies und den Preis der zusätzlich anfallenden Rückseite beachtet, dann lohnt sich die Black Edition bei Gefallen schon.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. April 2014)

Zur Info:

Die Studenten-Diskussion wurde ausgeblendet. Für solche Diskussionen gibt es Pinnwände und Private Nachrichten.

*B2T*


----------



## Soulsnap (9. April 2014)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Qualität der Kamera meines Note 3 ganz schön Mies ist. Ihr könnt euch ja mal die Bilder in meinem Profil ansehen welche ich heute Nacht hochgeladen habe, meines Erachtens nach sind die extrem Unscharf und verwaschen. Ist das normal?


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2014)

Ja das stimmt, die sind nämlich total unscharf. Ich habe echt keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte. Auf jedenfall hast du einen schönen Zusammenbau das steht schonmal fest. Hast du einfach vielleicht das Handy nicht ruhig gehalten?


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2014)

Hab das S4 gekauft. Die Version darauf war 4.3. Jetzt hab ich nun auch das Firmware-Update angeboten bekommen, hab aber von Problemen gehört. Soll ichs installieren oder verschieben?


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. April 2014)

Ich würde gleich ne Costum-ROM drauf hauen. Bei Updates von Samsung gab es ja schon öfter Probleme.


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich würde gleich ne Costum-ROM drauf hauen. Bei Updates von Samsung gab es ja schon öfter Probleme.


 
Da ichs aber grade erst ne Woche habe, will ich nicht direkt ne Costum-ROM draufpacken


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2014)

Ist das erste was ich immer mache.


----------



## Klartext (9. April 2014)

Ich ebenfalls. Egal ob Tab oder Handy.


----------



## mrfloppy (9. April 2014)

Joah aber beim s4  ab 4.3 dem neuen bootloader ganz klar Garantie durch.  Das lässt sich durch Knox Nichtmehr zurücksetzen um denen was vorzugaukeln.  Bei 4.3 gibt es wohl die Möglichkeit eines softroots oder so ähnlich.  Aber auch nicht hundert Prozent sicher.  Machst ne Custom Recovery drauf ist Knox getriggert


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. April 2014)

Kauf kein Samsung, trigger kein faschistisches Knox.


----------



## Klartext (10. April 2014)

Ich weiß warum ich seit Jahren mit Nexus Geräten unterwegs bin..


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Ich weiß warum ich seit Jahren mit Nexus Geräten unterwegs bin..



Wegen der schlechten Akku-Leistung?


----------



## Klartext (10. April 2014)

Genau, ich kam und komme mit jedem Gerät über den Tag. Ob ich Abends 40% oder 20% habe interessiert mich kein Stück, an die Steckdose kommt es so oder so.


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Habe selber ein Nexus 7 (2012) und kann leider viele negative Punkte finden. Auch bei einem Kollegen (Besitzer eines Nexus 4) sind schlechte Akkuleistungen, die das Smartphone eben nicht über den Tag bringen, und diverse Schwachstellen der Hardware auffällig.

Was ich eigentlich sagen will: Man bekommt ein Nexus-Gerät zu einem guten P/L-Verhältnis, muss jedoch selbst beim Nexus 5 vor der High-End-Konkurrenz den Hut ziehen. Da hilft auch der Specs-Hammer nicht. Es fehlt das Finish, das sich die anderen Hersteller mit deftigen Preisen bezahlen lassen.

Gerne kann ich dir die Schwachstellen nennen, wenn du sie noch nicht bemerkt hast.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. April 2014)

Das mit dem Akku macht sich bemerkbar finde ich, wobei mich das weniger stört, da ich als Ingress-Spieler sowieso immer mein 13Ah-Akkupack mit mir rumschleppe xD

Die Kamera ist mit Cyanogenmod leider nicht so klasse aufgrund von fehlendem HDR (hab ne nicht aktuelle Nightly drauf), ansonsten bin ich vollends zufrieden mit dem Gerät! Andere Schwachpunkte wie schlechter Empfang oder sonstiges sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Ich nenne einfach mal diverse Punkte:

- geringe Auflösung des Touchinterfaces (resultiert in ruckeligem Bild bei langsamen Scrolling und einer leicht unpräzisen Auswertungen)
- (Nexus 5-spezifisch) horizontal-streifiges LCD, Kamera trotz neuer Generation im Vergleich nur durchschnittlich, hohe Abwärmeleistung und dadurch bedingtes Thermal-Throttling
- (Nexus 4-spezifisch) Gelbstich des Displays, Kamera trotz 8 MP nur durchschnittlich (starkes Rauschen), Empfang teils schwach
- (Nexus 7 2012-spezifisch) enormes Ghosting weißer Farben, Kamera miserabel
- Verarbeitung bzgl. einheitlicher Spaltmaße sehr gestreut

Das war eine kurze Liste aus dem Kopf. Es soll einfach nur verdeutlichen, dass die Nexus-Geräte kleine Specs-Blender sind. Ich bin, wie bereits erwähnt, selbst Besitzer eines Nexus-Gerätes und durfte schon alle Geräte ausgiebig testen. Man bekommt eben, was man bezahlt, aber nicht die Speerspitze der Android-Welt.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. April 2014)

Beim N4 is mir das mit dem Gelbstich nicht aufgefallen, vielleicht nicht bei jedem Gerät. Aber wo du das grad schreibst mit dem horizontal-streifigem LCD beim N5, das kann ich bestätigen, aber auch nur wenn man genau drauf achtet (oder mein Hintergrundbild ist zu unruhig ). Nexus 7 hatte ich noch nicht lange genug in der Hand um dazu was zu sagen.

Was ich allerdings noch nicht hatte ist das throtteling aufgrund zu hoher Temperatur. Und das mit Ingress, was eigentlich alles ausreizt, Garfik, WLAN, Mobilfunknetz, GPS und wenn man will auch Bluetooth. Das Gerät wird zwar extrem warm bis heiß (aufm Display), aber gethrottelt hat weder mein N4 noch mein N5 bis jetzt. Wobei ingress auch das einzige Spiel ist, welches ich damit spiele!


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. April 2014)

Die Nexusgeräte sollen auch für Entwickler sein deswegen die HighEnd Hardware wärend der rest eher zweitrangig ist.
Ein Entwickler braucht keine Megakamera oder nen Akku wo er ne Woche rumspielen kann.
Dafür kostet es auch ca 50% weniger bei Release im Vergleich zu den anderen Geräten und er hat auch Stock Android sowie immer schnell das aktuellste Update.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Die Nexus Geräte sollen schon seit dem Nexus 4 nicht mehr hauptsächlich für Entwickler sein. Deine Aussage ist vollkommen Korrekt bezogen auf das Nexus One oder Nexus S, aber beim Galaxy Nexus begann es schon in die Consumer Richtung zu gehen.

@Manniac: Wenn dein N4 / N5 nicht throttlen würde, dann würde es zu dem aktuellen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr leben. Du kannst sogar, mit einem explorer nachschauen, ab wann es throttled


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. April 2014)

Das man überhaupt glaubt mit Smartphone Cams im entferntesten brauchbare Bilder machen zu können.

Project Ara bekommt bei mir auf jeden Fall kein Shooter .


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Geht ja auch nicht um Kunstwerke, aber ein Handy ohne Kamera fände ich komplett dumm.


----------



## CL4P-TP (10. April 2014)

Ist eben Geschmackssache, daher ist ARA


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Ja, ist es. Aber ich mach oft Fotos, und wenn es nur Dokumente für Kollegen sind etc. Ohne Kamera wäre das nicht möglich.
Finde es putzig das ihr immer noch glaubt, das Projekt Ara auf den Markt kommt. 

PS: Wenn ihr nachschauen möchtet, ab wann euer Handy throttled: /system/etc/thermald.conf


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2014)

Hab gerade nen kleinen Test zum S5 gelesen (ja, ich bin früh ), Samsung hat sich ja endlich von der Menütaste getrennt. 
Akku soll ja auch stark sein, gefällt mir.
Und TouchWiz wurde auch ein bisschen entschlackt laut Test.
Größter Kritikpunkt ist für mich leider Knox.
Ohne das könnte es ja ein durchaus gutes Handy sein, da die Kamera auch bei Lowlight gut zurecht kommen soll.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Finde es putzig das ihr immer noch glaubt, das Projekt Ara auf den Markt kommt.


 
Man muss nur fest daran glauben .

Hat sich eig schon jmnd das Find7 preordered?


----------



## G0NZ0 (10. April 2014)

> Samsung hat sich ja endlich von der Menütaste getrennt



Schlagt mich, aber ich find das schade.  War eine praktische Taste


----------



## Klarostorix (10. April 2014)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Schlagt mich, aber ich find das schade.  War eine praktische Taste


 
*Punch*

Ich mich war früher auch ein Fan davon, ab 4.4 ist das aber endgültig vorbei. Das gefällt mir auch am Find 7 nicht.


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Bin auch noch ein Fan der Menü-Taste. Dank Custom-ROMs kann man diese aber zum Glück sogar bei On-Screen-Buttons wieder aktivieren.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

UX technisch sind menu buttons kompletter rotz, weil die discoverability gleich null ist.


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Discoverability - was für ein Wort.  Da musste ich erst einmal dict.cc besuchen. 

Man gewöhnt sich eben an diese Taste und muss nicht ständig suchen, wo die Einstellungen nun sind. Noch schlimmer waren ja diese drei Punkte, die zwischenzeitlich (oder immer noch?) einen großen Teil es Displays verdarben.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Die drei punkte sind immer noch in der actionbar. 
Woher weisst du das die app ein Menü hat? Richtig. Gar nicht. Du musst immer einmal den Button betätigen bevor du es weisst. Bullshit. 

Nicht ohne Grund komplett deprecated.


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Dann tippe ich einmal, bemerke keine Reaktion, folglich hat die App kein Menü. Während du also noch wie ein Irrer suchst, bin ich schon lange einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Du weisst das ich Recht habe, daher Diskutiere ich hier jetzt nicht weiter.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2014)

Schon wieder die Diskussion. 
Die gab's doch schon als Lea gebannt wurde. 
Lassen wir es einfach auf sich beruhen, und jedem seine Meinung lassen.


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Finde deine Diskussionsweise etwas merkwürdig. Schließlich greife ich nicht umsonst zu einem Non-On-Screen-Button-Gerät.



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Die gab's doch schon als Lea gebannt wurde.



Woran das wohl lag...


BTT: Was sagt ihr zum neuen M8?


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Du hast nicht recht. Wenn du recht hättest, wäre der Menü Button schließlich nicht komplett deprecated und darf laut Googles Richtlinien nicht mehr genutzt werden oder es gibt kein Play Zertifikat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. April 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> BTT: Was sagt ihr zum neuen M8?


 
Hässlichstes Smartphone dieses Jahr  

Ne mal ehrlich, wenn man schon son fetten Rand hat, dann bitte nicht noch On-Screen-Buttons. 

Mein Xperia Z ist leider ausgestiegen (Touchscreen reagiert sporadisch an Stellen wo gar nicht gedrückt wird, bzw manchmal geht er gar nicht). 


Hab mir nun ein Note 3 geholt, das Ding besteht einfach nur aus Display  
Ihr glaubt nicht wie schnell man sich schon wieder an die Größe gewöhnt, mein XZ und das S4 meiner Freundin fühlen sie wie Spielzeug in der Hand an, weil so klein


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Google ist auch nicht der Pool des Wissens.

Beispiel: Die Schnellstartschaltflächen sind immer noch "falsch". Derzeitiger Status: Langer Druck ändert die Einstellung, kurzer Druck lässt in die Einstellungen springen.
CyanogenMod-Status: Genau umgekehrt. Kurzer Druck ändert und langer Druck lässt ins Menü springen.

@ Bioschnitzel: Genau meine Meinung. War eigentlich nur aufgrund dieser Tatsache und des Gewichts enttäuscht.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Wie kommst du auf Google? 

Ich Google nichts. Ich weiss es weil ich für Android seit dem G1 entwickle und mich damit einfach auskenne.

Was haben die quicktoggle nun damit zu tun? Die sind nun mal so gewollt. Das ist kein Bug.


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Du bezogst dich auf die Google-Richtlinien bzgl. Play Store.

Die Quicktoggles sind nach jetzigem Stand sehr benutzerunfreundlich, wenn man dem Interwebz Glauben schenken darf.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Achso. Ja. Kenne ausschnitte aus den Rechtlinien aus dem Kopf. Brauch ich nicht Googlen. 

Bei den toggles stimm ich dir zu. Ergeben wie bei CM definitiv mehr Sinn.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2014)

Hab ein ganz seltsames Problem.
Hab ne Micro SD vom PC ins Handy geschoben.
Jetzt hab ich sie aus dem Handy genommen und der PC erkennt sie nicht mehr.
Das Handy hat Android 2.3.4 (Touchwiz).
Ich denke die Karte wurde vom Handy formatiert damit sie für das Handy lesbar ist, aber jetzt kann der PC (Windoof) sie ja nicht mehr lesen. 
Jemand Rat?


----------



## grenn-CB (10. April 2014)

Das würde ich so gar nicht sagen, hattest du den PC auch mal neu gestartet seitdem die Karte da drin war?
 Hatte nämlich schon mit vielen SD/MicroSD Kartenleser solche Probleme und erst nach einen Neustart ging es.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2014)

Neustart hat leider nichts gebracht.
Formatieren der Karte (am Handy) hat auch keinen Erfolg gebracht.
Update: Mein S3 erkennt die Karte auch nicht, Ubuntu 12.04 ebenso nicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. April 2014)

Ich hab schon 3 micro-sd Karten mit meinem S1 geschrottet, irgendwie werden die immer gefressen. 
@Lea: wegen dem Throttling, ist der Wert in der Datei der bei "sampling"  steht, die Temperatur? Falls ja, dann hat die kalte Jahreszeit wohl gereicht für genügend Kühlung zu sorgen^^ Bei ingress macht sich das sofort bemerkbar ob das Handy throttelt oder nicht. Und ich konnte es bis jetzt noch nicht feststellen


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2014)

Also wenn ich jetzt ne neue reinschieben würde, wäre die auch futsch?


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Hast du nen Linux zu Hand?


----------



## grenn-CB (10. April 2014)

@Leandros
 Er hat oben auch gerade geschrieben das es mit Ubuntu 12.04 auch nicht ging.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Dann mal mit lsblk die Karte suchen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. April 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Dann tippe ich einmal, bemerke keine Reaktion, folglich hat die App kein Menü. Während du also noch wie ein Irrer suchst, bin ich schon lange einen Schritt weiter.


 
Wo muss man denn wie ein Irrer suchen? Entweder hat die App in der Bildschirmecke 3 Punkte, oder sie erscheinen in der Navigations-Bar. Wenn das nicht so ist, hat die App kein Menü.

Bei einem extra Knopf dafür muss man erst drücken um das zu erfahren, so weiß man das direkt.


----------



## rocc (10. April 2014)

Du gehst von Apps nach den Google-Richtlinien aus. Was ist mit Games?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. April 2014)

Wenn die App keine 3 Punkte und trotzdem ein Menü hat (bei älteren Sachen), erscheinen 3 Punkte in der Navigationsleiste. Die sind nicht da, wenn die App kein Menü hat.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Du gehst von Apps nach den Google-Richtlinien aus. Was ist mit Games?


 
Bei Games nutzt man den Menu Button komplett nicht, sondern setzt einfach ins Hauptmenü ein Zahnrad oder was weiss ich.

@Pommesmann: Die Punkte erscheinen nur, wenn die App gegen ein altes SDK compiled wurde. Das sollte man nicht tun, daher ist deine Annahme in dem falle Falsch. Die Punkte erscheinen wenn die App ein Menü welches für Android 2.3 ausgelegt ist nutzt, wo der Menu Button noch aktuell war. Wer das macht sollte sich einen anderen Beruf suchen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. April 2014)

Achso, wieder was gelernt  
Aber ich kenne keine neuere App, die keinen direkten Weg ins Menü bietet, egal ob Anwendung oder Spiel.


----------



## mrfloppy (10. April 2014)

Ist es normal das das S4 im WLAN so eine beschissene Performance hat?  Mit einer 18M Leitung die voll da sind schafft es das S4 daraus wenn es gut läuft eine 2M Leitung daraus zu machen.  Wohlgemerkt das ist nur das S4 hier was so schlecht läuft


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

Ist halt Wifi. Ist normal.


----------



## JPW (10. April 2014)

Das ist auf keinen Fall normal. 

Am PC per LAN kommen bei mir die 5000kbit genau so wie am Notebook per WLAN oder am S3 an. (bezahlt werden btw 16000)

Das WLAN sollte bei normalem Empfang und halbwegs aktueller Technik kein Flaschenhals sein.


----------



## mrfloppy (10. April 2014)

Ne ist nicht normal wenn es ein htc,  ein iphone und ein Laptop schaffen die Bandbreite im WLAN zu nutzen


----------



## MisterLaggy (10. April 2014)

Es gibt doch irgend so eine WLAN Optimierung, die kann man ja mal ausmachen.
Edit: 10'000 Post im Thread! Und das um 23:23 Uhr


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2014)

IEEE 812.2 b/g/n hat so eine geringe Bandbreite. Man merkt immer einen extremen unterschied zu wired.

Mrfloppy: Schwachsinn. Mein Laptop alleine schafft es mein AC wifi auszulasten.


----------



## mrfloppy (10. April 2014)

Was soll man am Router dann einstellen? 
Mit anderen Geräten  geht es ja
Warum Schwachsinn???  Diese Geräte schaffen es die Bandbreite über WLAN zu nutzen.  Wo ist das Schwachsinn?


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Die Geräte schaffen es auszulasten, das ist richtig. Aber wired wäre immer schneller und deine Internet verbindung kannst du damit auch im geringsten nicht auslasten.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. April 2014)

Naja mein Sony Tablet schafft schonmal 10M über WLAN.  Das S4 mit viel Glück 2. Htc und iphone das selbe 10M und der lappi greift die 18M komplett.  Daher meine Frage ob das S4 generell solch eine schlechte WLAN Leistung hat


----------



## JPW (11. April 2014)

Natürlich kann man das auslasten. 

Mit meinem Notebook, was glaube ich gar kein AC hat, kann ich in der Uni mit konstanten 72000kbit von Steam downloaden... 

Die Zeiten in denen WLAN ein Flaschenhals war sind vorbei. Wenn es bei dir so ist Leandros, machst du was falsch.


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Nein, das ist definitiv nicht normal.

Wifi ist immer noch ein Flaschenhals. Das liegt aber nicht an der Technik, sondern am Empfang.


----------



## JPW (11. April 2014)

Wie gesagt kann ich von einem zum anderen Stockwerk definitiv nicht bestätigen. 
Klar bei schlechtem Empfang bricht die Verbindung ein, ganz klar, aber normalerweise sollte das S4  niemals seine 16000 auf 2000 begrenzen. 

WLAN n ist übrigens bis zu 600000kbit angegeben. (Das ist warscheinlich utopisch, aber jede normale Internet Verbindung, vor allem eine im unteren 2 Stelligen MBit Bereich sollte nicht begrenzt werden)


----------



## mrfloppy (11. April 2014)

Wenn ich hier sitze mit 3 Geräten und zwei laufen das dritte aber nicht kann es nicht viel mit dem Empfang zutun haben.  Dann muß das doch hardware seitig am S4 liegen


----------



## JPW (11. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> IEEE 812.2 b/g/n hat so eine geringe Bandbreite. Man merkt immer einen extremen unterschied zu wired.


 
Hier sagst du: hat so eine geringe Bandbreite. 
Beziehst du dich damit auf seine 2000 die ankommen? 
Weil das ist einfach falsch. Sorry dass ich da widerspreche... 

Das ganze macht mehr Sinn wenn du Daten lokal verteilen musst. Da magst du Recht haben, aber den Download Speed sollte es nicht beeinträchtigen. 


@S4
Benutzt du vielleicht eine Hülle oder akkudeckel der Metall oder ähnliches verarbeitet hat? Das könnte den Empfang beeinträchtigen... 
Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht. Ich würde um sicher zu gehen, dass es nicht doch irgendwie an der Software liegt vielleicht reseten bzw flashen.


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Schlechter Empfang kann ganz schon durch eine Wand entstehen. Wie ich bei mir leider feststellen muss, trotz 5 GHz und AC. 
Welcher Standart hat denn 600 MBps? G hat nur 54 MBps. 

Ja, da muss was am S4 nicht stimmen.


Edit: @JPW: Ja, ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## JPW (11. April 2014)

Ich hatte, weil ich es selber nicht wusste, kurz auf Wikipedia nachgeguckt:

"Die neueste Erweiterung 802.11n sieht bei geänderten Frequenzbändern und neuen Kanaleinteilungen eine Übertragungsrate von bis zu 600 Mbit/s vor."

Der Empfang ist ganz klar der Nachteil von WLAN und kann einem natürlich starke Einbrüche einbringen. 
Aber ich hoffe er ist mit seinem S4 schonmal durchs Haus gelaufen und hat es an verschiedenen Stellen getestet 


Edit: (Beim Nachgucken in anderen Quellen) 
Also n ermöglicht bei einer Antenne 150mbit.
Mit 2 dann 300mbit.

Trotzdem bewegen wir uns in dem Bereich in dem die Downloadgeschwindigkeit nicht beeinträchtigt werden sollte.

AC soll bei mehreren Verbindungen bis in den Gigabit Bereich ermöglichen...


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

600? Sicher. Hmm. 
AC hat nur 866 mbps.


----------



## JPW (11. April 2014)

Ich habs editiert. "Bis zu" ist immer sehr optimistisch...

In den Bereich komme ich mit meiner Leitung aber gar nicht 
Bei mir reicht auch noch locker der G Router.


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Ja. Will ich doch meinen. Konnte mich doch erinnern das n 150 mbps hat.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. April 2014)

Der N-Standart hat zwar theoretische 0,6gbit angegeben, das gilt aber nur bei Laborbedingungen und ganz wichtig: es sind nicht 600mbit in eine Richtung, sondern je Richtung 300. Die 600 sind also nur Werbung. Und selbst die 300mbit in beide Richtungen gleichzeitig zu halten schaffen nur die wenigsten Geräte.


----------



## JPW (11. April 2014)

Yup hast recht. Wusste es ja nicht genau.
Aber ich war mir sicher dass es mehr als 2000 waren


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Ja. Mehr als 2000 schafft jedes IEEE 802.11.


----------



## thysol (11. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist halt Wifi. Ist normal.


 
Nein ist es nicht, solange es keine Interferenz gibt und mann nur sehr wenige Geräte im WLAN hat sollte mann nah an die theoretischen Geschwindigkeiten herankommen.



Leandros schrieb:


> IEEE 812.2 b/g/n hat so eine geringe Bandbreite. Man merkt immer einen extremen unterschied zu wired.



Absolut falsch, schliesse nicht von dir selbst auf andere. N erreicht ein Bandbreite von bis zu 150Mb.



Leandros schrieb:


> Mrfloppy: Schwachsinn. Mein Laptop alleine schafft es mein AC wifi auszulasten.



Dein WLAN Netz ist nicht ausgelastet, dein Laptop/Router hat Empfangs Probleme oder es gibt Interferenzen in deinem Netz. Wenn ein Gerät im WLAN Netz schlechte Speeds bekommt heisst das nicht automatisch das das WLAN Netz ausgelastet ist. Wenn du dein Smarthphone gegen deinen Router hältst und es immer noch lahm ist, weisst du das es an Interferenzen liegt. Andernfalls ist es ein Empfangsproblem. 



Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, das ist definitiv nicht normal.
> 
> Wifi ist immer noch ein Flaschenhals. Das liegt aber nicht an der Technik, sondern am Empfang.



Empfang und *Technik* gehen Hand in Hand. Der IEEE 802.11 standard spezifiziert auch wie die Signale physikalisch gesendet werden.



Leandros schrieb:


> Ja. Mehr als 2000 schafft jedes IEEE 802.11.


 
Nein, garantiert nicht. Der erste Standard nicht.


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Also nie. Außer neben dem Router. 

Cat 5e hat 1 gbps. Wifi N hat 150 mbps. Da merkst du immer einen Unterschied. 

Stell dich nicht Dumm. Dann halt "Interferenzen". Ich weiss, ich kenne den Standart. 

Der erste Standart ist mit 2 mbits definiert. Was 2000 ist. Theoretisch also möglich. Praktisch wahrscheinlich weniger.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. April 2014)

Ne nichts am Handy dran zum Schutz was stören könnte,  keine Ahnung was das ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. April 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ne nichts am Handy dran zum Schutz was stören könnte,  keine Ahnung was das ist


 
Mir welcher Software läuft dein s4?


----------



## mrfloppy (11. April 2014)

Slimkat 4.4.2
Auch schon verschiedene Kernels getestet


----------



## rocc (11. April 2014)

Slimkat basiert auf AOSP, richtig?
Mein S4 läuft auf CM 11-Nightlies und dem Alucard-Kernel und ich habe keinen schlechten WLAN-Empfang. Ganz im Gegenteil: Der Empfang ist besser als der des S3s und des Nexus 7s.


----------



## JPW (11. April 2014)

Leute, das war doch schon geklärt. 

LAN ist schneller, aber WLAN ist trotzdem keine Begrenzung für diese Internetgescheindigkeit. 

Leandros wird es nicht mit Downloads auslasten, denke ich. Wenn man sich im Intranet bewegt ist das was anderes.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. April 2014)

ne nicht wirklich. aber jetzt mit alucard kernel und dem NB9 modem ( eben geflasht ) komme ich beim ersten test zumindest wieder auf das niveau der anderen geräte. das s4 begrenzt jetzt zur zeit da zumindest nicht


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Leute, das war doch schon geklärt.
> 
> LAN ist schneller, aber WLAN ist trotzdem keine Begrenzung für diese Internetgescheindigkeit.
> 
> Leandros wird es nicht mit Downloads auslasten, denke ich. Wenn man sich im Intranet bewegt ist das was anderes.


 
Richtig. Mit dem Internet kann man Wifi schlecht auslasten. Aber man merkt einfach einen unterschied zwischen dem Kopieren über mein wired Gbit Netz oder Wifi.


@mrfloppy: Eventuell mal komplett auf Stock gehen und dann vergleichen, wie sich das Wifi da verhält.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. April 2014)

Joah hab ich versucht.  Wollte das Stock Backup einspielen  und Dan spinnt WLAN dann.  Einschalten und s schaltet sich direkt selbstständig wieder ab.  Nach einem Flash eines anderen Kernels geht es wieder.  Geht auch nicht wenn ich das Backup einspiele,  Stock recovery,  factory Reset und dann nochmals das Backup draufhaue.  Müsste dann wohl komplett Stock neu flashen. Aber denn wieder alles neu einrichten.  Ordner mit den apps,  VPN Tunnel usw.  Dauer ja wieder Ewigkeiten.  Mal schauen wenn evtl am we wenn was zeit da ist


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dann mal mit lsblk die Karte suchen.


 
Hat nix gefunden.
Juhu, es geht! 
Hab im Geräte Manager von Win auf deinstallieren geklickt (Unknown Device), dann ging es.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. April 2014)

Hallo, 

Mal ne etwas andere Frage.  Ich hab auch ein HTC one,  das wurde wegen defekt zu arvato geschickt und von denen habe ich ein neues bekommen gehabt.  Das war neu,  ich hab es an gemacht und postwendend zurückgeschickt wegen Reklamation.  Die Funktion das man die Kamera drehen kann ist nicht vorhanden und zoe gibt es auf diesem Gerät auch nicht.  Da rufen die mich im allen ernstes heute an um mir mitzuteilen das ich einen Kostenvoranschlag bekomme. Man hätte einen defekt am Gehäuse festgestellt usw.  Mal im Ernst,  wollen die mich verarschen?  Das Gerät wurde in tadellosem Zustand hingeschickt,  hab es ja nicht genutzt gehabt weil ich es direkt zurückgeschickt hatte durch die Reklamation


----------



## Klarostorix (11. April 2014)

Sowas höre ich nicht zum ersten mal. Scheint eine bekannt Masche zu sein.


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso du das Handy zurück geschickt hast bzw überhaupt bekommen hast.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. April 2014)

Weil es Gewährleistung seitens O2 ist und das Gerät nicht in Ordnung war welches Sie mir geschickt haben.  Angeblich wurde die Platine getauscht beim ersten Gerät welches ich eingeschickt habe und jetzt heißt es die Kamera wäre defekt wegen fremdeinwirkung.  Habe das Gerät garnjchtmehr benutzt gehabt wegen dem Kamera Fehler und direkt als Reklamation  zurückgeschickt


----------



## godfather22 (12. April 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom LG G Pad 8.3? Ich überlege schon seit langem mir ein Tablet zu kaufen aber das Nexus 7 ist mir zu klein und ein 10-Zöller ist mir da ein wenig zu groß. 8.3 Zoll erscheinen mir da ideal. Performance mäßig ist es mit einem Snapdragon 600 ja noch gut dabei und die Verarbeitung soll ja auch klasse sein.
Jetzt hab ich aber gehört, dass im Sommer das Nexus 8 mit 8.9Zoll auf den Markt kommen soll. Meint ihr ich sollte das erstmal abwarten? Auch weil der CustomROM-Support für das G Pad ein bisschen mickerig ist...

Edit: Niemand da der das LG G Pad 8.3 schon mal in der Hand hatte?

Edit: Hab mir gerade das Nexus 7 mit 32GB in weiß geholt. Gleich kommt erstmal Slimkat drauf


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie gut das OnePlus One wirklich ist, die Specs sehen für den Preis verdammt gut aus.
Abgesehen davon das es keine 32GB Variante gibt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. April 2014)

Viel BlaBlaBla...... solange das Ding nicht so auf dem Markt kommt und die ersten Tests bestanden hat halte ich von dem genauso viel wie von den Apple iPhone6 mit 4,7" und/oder 5,7".
Huawei hat am Anfang auch so Vorlaut geschriehen und ist mittlerweile einiges ruhiger geworden.


----------



## rocc (15. April 2014)

Hoffentlich irre ich mich, aber das das OnePlus One wird sicherlich ein Specs-Blender. :\


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. April 2014)

Bei den allermeisten anderen Android Phones geht es auch nur um die Specs und den Preis. Wo ist da der Unterschied, ausser dass kein Name mitbezahlt wird?


----------



## rocc (15. April 2014)

Wenn so viel Geld in "Specs" gesteckt wird, dann bleibt kaum noch Geld für sekundäre Technologie. Beispielsweise wären da: Kamerafokus, Empfangsstärke via Bluetooth/WLAN/Mobilfunk, Abtastauflösung und Präzision des Touchscreens, Druckpunkt physischer Tasten, Lautsprecher-/Ohrhörerqualität, etc.

All dies sind Punkte, die von Wenigen bedacht werden, aber doch viel wichtiger sind als etwaige Snapdragon-Versionen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Wir kenne die Herstellungskosten und die Gewinnspanne anderer Hersteller. Da das OPO ohne Gewinn verkauft werden soll sehe ich wenig Grund  Sorgen zu haben, da die geschätzten Kosten meistens unter dem Preis des OPO liegen.
Dazu kommt das zwischen Oneplus und Oppo einige Verbindungen bestehen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. April 2014)

was soll eig dieses Gerücht von nen 5,5" IP zu Jahresende?


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Soll das Android bekommen?
Unsere Mods haben leider was dagegen sobald man auch nur 3 Posts vom Thema abkommt. 
Wird in anderen Foren anders und imho besser gehandhabt zB hier http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=110&thread=4397&back=&sort=&z=1246


----------



## godfather22 (15. April 2014)

Seh ich auch so. Wir sind hier doch nur zum Spaß und Austausch mit anderen. Die sollen das mal nicht so bierernst nehmen...


----------



## Klarostorix (15. April 2014)

Hat jetzt jemand ein Oppo Fin 7a vorbestellt? Wollte mir ein schwarzes bestellen, aber sind schon alle weg.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> was soll eig dieses Gerücht von nen 5,5" IP zu Jahresende?


 
Frag die Frage hier nochmal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...d-navigation/264554-apple-stammtisch-207.html 




PS: Über Mods kann ich euch auch noch so einige Geschichten Erzählen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Aber nicht hier im Forum.



> Abzüglich der Kosten für Altersvorsorge, Kranken- und Pflegeversicherung, Steuerberater, Fort- und Weiterbildung und Büro erzielten die Selbstständigen im Jahr 2013 durchschnittlich einen Gewinn von 73.881 Euro.


 http://www.golem.de/news/gulp-umfrage-it-freelancer-mit-6-150-euro-gewinn-im-monat-1404-105887.html
Ordentlich was die im Jahr an Gewinn haben.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

Gewinn? 
6510€ *Netto* im Monat ist Nett. Wenn das Brutto wäre würde ich sagen Ok, das ist Verständlich. Aber Netto?


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Ich würde sagen das der Gewinn vor Steuern ist, da die in der Aufzählung davor nicht vertreten sind.
Aber leider steht das nirgendswo genau. Oder überlese ich das?


----------



## keinnick (15. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber nicht hier im Forum.
> 
> 
> Gulp-Umfrage: IT-Freelancer mit 6.150 Euro Gewinn im Monat - Golem.de
> Ordentlich was die im Jahr an Gewinn haben.


 
Vergiss aber nicht, dass Du im Fall von Urlaub, Krankheit oder einfach mal "Kein Bock Syndrom" gar nichts verdienst... Selbstständig sein ist härter als man denkt und kann dafür auch entsprechend höher entlohnt werden (finde ich).


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

Ja, das kann gut sein. Dann kann man nochmal 20% abziehen, was immer noch ca. 5210€ Netto sind. Die nehmen halt 80€ die Stunde.
Gut das ich aktuell als Freelancer an einem Projekt Arbeite. Kann ja mal schauen ob ich auch meine 80€ die Stunde bekommen kann. Was dann 15.000€ Brutto für das Projekt wären.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. April 2014)

Selbstständig = selbst und ständig.
Würde nicht zuviel auf solche Umfragen geben denn auch hier werden die Unterschiede riesig sein.
Gibt ja nicht umsonst die Zahlen das über 80% des Privatermögens auf grade mal 10% der Bevölkerung verteilt ist


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Selbstständig = selbst und ständig.



Ich bin Ständig Ich selbst. ICH BIN SELBSTSTÄNDIG! 


Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gut das ich aktuell als Freelancer an einem Projekt Arbeite. Kann ja mal schauen ob ich auch meine 80€ die Stunde bekommen kann. Was dann 15.000€ Brutto für das Projekt wären.


 187,5 Stunden Arbeit für das Projekt oder 18,75 Tage bei 10 Stunden pro Tag.
Ordentlicher Monatslohn.

Hoffe mal das dieses Projekt irgendwas mit Android zutun hat.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

Ja, so ungefähr. Sind aktuell 20 Tage bei ca. 8 oder 9 Stunden pro Tag. Wird aber noch ein wenig mehr werden, warte noch auf die Backend API um die App zu vervollständigen.
Warum der  smiley?


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Weil sehr viel Geld, wenn man sich mal den deutschen Durchschnittslohn anschaut.
Wäre ein Lohn mit dem man sehr gut Leben kann, sofern man das mehre Monate halten kann.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil sehr viel Geld, wenn man sich mal den deutschen Durchschnittslohn anschaut.
> Wäre ein Lohn mit dem man sehr gut Leben kann, sofern man das mehre Monate halten kann.


Jo, mit 15.000€ Brutto könnte ich gut leben. Komme ich leider aktuell noch nicht hin.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das dieses Projekt irgendwas mit Android zutun hat.


Klar ... die iOS App läuft bestimmt auf Android. *Hust*
Als nächstes schreibe ich sie allerdings für Android. 


Edit: Jemand Erfahrung mit AirPlay / Sonos Systemen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...airplay-speaker-sonos-system-erfahrungen.html


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

> , mit 15.000€ Brutto könnte ich gut leben. Komme ich leider aktuell noch nicht hin.


Klang auch so, aber weit weg bist du nicht mehr?



> Klar ... die iOS App läuft bestimmt auf Android. *Hust*
> Als nächstes schreibe ich sie allerdings für Android.


Dann müssen wir leider auf ein anderes Thema umschwenken.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2014)

Es fehlen noch ca. 1/3.

Können wir tun. Jemand Erfahrungen mit Sonos?
Die haben jetzt auch endlich einen interessanten Schritt gemacht und wurden direkt in die Google Play App integriert ... jetzt muss sich nur noch Spotify auch hinreißen lassen! 

PS: Was ist eigentlich mit Bratwurstmobil passiert?


----------



## mrfloppy (15. April 2014)

Bratwurstmobil ist wohl nurnoch im android-hilfe Forum HTC one M7 unterwegs. Hat mir da schon öfter geholfen wie vielen anderen auch


----------



## godfather22 (17. April 2014)

Wenn ich eine APP für sagen wir mal einen Euro im Google play store kaufe, wieviel Krieg dann eigentlich der Entwickler davon?


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2014)

Google behält 30% ein.


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2014)

Den Rest der Mathematik muss er selber machen.
Wie viel behalten eigentlich Apple und MS ein?


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2014)

Apple behält auch 30% ein. Mit M$ habe ich nichts am Hut, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## godfather22 (17. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Google behält 30% ein.


 
30% gehen ja eigentlich. Da hatte ich echt mehr erwartet.

Btw: ich hab auf meinem N7 (flo) momentan OmniRom installiert und an und für sich bin ich auch zufrieden damit aber gibt es vielleicht noch irgendeinen Geheimtipp, den man auf dem N7 mal ausprobieren sollte?


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2014)

Schade das du es vom MS nicht weißt.

Und das ist also Someting better then pre Orders Cyanogenmod-Smartphone: Oneplus One kann nur auf Einladung bestellt werden - Golem.de



> Demnach kann das Smartphone nur von Personen gekauft werden, die eine Einladung erhalten haben. Die Einladungen können bei Wettbewerben gewonnen werden und werden an besonders aktive Mitglieder des Oneplus-Forums vergeben.


----------



## jensi251 (18. April 2014)

Bin ich der einzige der die neue Android Kamera nicht mag? Die alte gefiel mir viel besser. Alleine schon der Auslöser jetzt nimmt gefühlt 1/3 ein.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. April 2014)

Also ich finde sie so besser, nur der riesige Auslöser ist nicht so toll.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. April 2014)

Die neue GC macht viel richtig, aber der Auslöser ist wirklich bekloppt. 
Ist doch nicht so schwer die Transparenz von dem Ding zu erhöhen ...


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. April 2014)

Denkt ihr Google wird nachbessern?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. April 2014)

Ich hoffe.

Btw. OnePlus One Smartphone kommt für unter 350


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2014)

Das weiß man seit einer Woche.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. April 2014)

Ich nicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. April 2014)

Ich scho


----------



## Klartext (18. April 2014)

Und nur für Leute mit Einladung anfangs..


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2014)

Steht hier auch schon.




> The lucky publisher of the 5,001st, the 10,000th, and 50,000th will be granted a OnePlus One.


http://forums.oneplus.net/threads/countdown-madness-insane-prizes-inside-incl-oneplus-one.1170/


----------



## Hardwell (19. April 2014)

Seit ca. einer Woche hängt sich mein S3 mehrmals täglich in unregelmäßigen abständen auf. Danach hilft nur noch Akku raus oder lange auf dem Power Button drauf bleiben um das Handy neu zu starten.
Die eMMC Check App sagt mir dass das S3 vom Sudden Death Bug betroffen ist. Zur Zeit ist CM 11 drauf installiert.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob es sich um ein Software Problem handelt oder ob mein Handy kurz davor ist den Geist komplett aufzugeben? Kann man den Bug irgendwie fixen oder sollte ich das S3 lieber einschicken?


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. April 2014)

Der Sudden Death Bug hat was mit dem Kernel zu tun, und wurde soweit ich weiß schon gefixt, auch bei Custom Roms.


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2014)

Sieht ganz gut aus OnePlus One auf ersten Bildern geleakt


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2014)

Ja, schon gesehen. Mit Abstand das schoenste Android phone.


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2014)

Nur passt das mit den Maßen nicht mehr hier drunter https://twitter.com/oneplus/status/443402284328710145/photo/1.
Mit 75,9 cm ist es breiter als 74 des Z1, da stimmt irgendwas also nicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. April 2014)

Aber alles andere als kompakt für diese Displaygröße. Ich warte trotzdem noch den Mittwoch ab, mit der Hoffnung, dass sich das ganze als Fake herausstellt. Bin so lange wohl eh noch hier in der Klinik


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus OnePlus One auf ersten Bildern geleakt



Sieht gar nicht mal so gut aus


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2014)

Und wieso nicht?


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2014)

Das mit der Breite ist aber dann strange. Kann also auch ein falscher Leak sein.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht?



 Wollte niemanden angreifen, aber gefällt mir iwie einfach nicht so richtig


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2014)

Glaube ich auch das dort nicht alles stimmt. Was mich da auch etwas verwirrt sind die kapazitiven Buttons, die finde ich einfach nur nervig.
Ich denke das die Infos über die Rückseite durchaus stimmen können, aber der Rest kA. 
Hier kommt es her http://oneplusbbs.com/thread-240158-1-1.html, muss man erst die Android Police befragen um das raus zufinden.

@FrozenEYZ
Es muss doch irgendeinen Grund geben warum es dir nicht gefällt. Mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. April 2014)

Die Breite spalte, die Formen und diesen, ich nenns mal Chrom farbenen, Rand. Sieht bisschen billig aus, was natürlich auch bisschen an den Fotos und meinem iPod liegen kann


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2014)

Also ein Oneplus One kaufe ich unter folgenden Bedingungen: schmalere Ränder als beim Find 7, On-Screen-Tasten, Preis der 64GB-Variante unter 400 (oder eben Micro-SD-Slot). Mit dem festen Akku könnte ich mich mit einigem Zähneknirschen abfinden.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Immer dieses Akku Argument. Wer wechselt schon den Akku so oft aus ...


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Immer dieses Akku Argument. Wer wechselt schon den Akku so oft aus ...


 
Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich mich damit abfinden könnte... Außerdem solltest du nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen... Bei meinem letzten Handy musste ich den Akku tauschen, da defekt. Und eigentlich sehe ich nicht ein, für eine solche Banalität mein Handy einzuschicken...


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2014)

Du kannst es garnicht kaufen du musst die ehre haben eins zu bekommen.
Sorry find das 1+1 einfach kacke.
Der junge Möchtegern hat ne riesen Klappe mit das 1+1 wird das beste blabla und hat cm(als wär das ein Vorteil) blabla.....
Und jetzt kann man es nicht mal normal Kaufen. Sind wir hier in der DDR wo es alles theoretisch gab aber nicht gekauft werden kann.
Selbst wenn das Ding mal offiziell zu kaufen gibt werd ichs nicht fürn Apfel und ein Ei nehmen.
Der Typ ist mir noch unsympathischer als die Patentanwälte von Apple mit seinem imaginären Handy.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Ich denke nicht das du das Recht dazu hast, solch ein Urteil zu fällen. 
Das ist ein kleines Team, die werden auch nicht unbegrenzt Geldmittel zur Verfügung haben. 
Nicht einmal Apple schafft es, alle die zum Verlaufsstart ein iPhone möchten zu beliefern (ich gebe allerdings zu, das dort bis zu einem bestimmten diese Verknappung geplant ist). 

Es ist nur ein anderes System. Die Pebble Backer haben teilweise über 6 Monate auf ihre Uhren gewartet. Ich habe eine Pebble Steel zum release gekauft und diese kam erst vor einem knappen Monat an. Man kann Technische Geräte nicht einfach mal eben in rauen mengen produzieren.

Abgesehen vom Telefon selber, habe ich großen Respekt vor den Jungs. Der Markt ist wirklich nicht einfach, mit Bigplayern wie Samsung, Apple, HTC, etc.
Mach das nach, dann darfst du urteilen.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. April 2014)

Hallo,
Hätte mal ne Frage. Ich hab 2 identische Tablets mit Android und würde die gern spiegeln, sodass ich auf dem einen nicht alles neu einrichten muss.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten für?


----------



## JPW (20. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Immer dieses Akku Argument. Wer wechselt schon den Akku so oft aus ...


 
Ich habe den Akku von meinem S3 vorgestern ersetzt. 
Die Akkulaufzeit hat sich extrem verbessert. 
Der hatte schon so viele Ladezyklen hinter sich, dass ich fast nicht mehr Einen halben Tag mit dem auskam. 

Also ja, Akku Auswechseln (und SD Karten Slot, hälst du ja auch für überflüssig) ist für mich ein Kauf Kriterium. Deshalb gefällt mit auch das Find 7 so gut.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

@GoldenMic: Backup auf einem erstellen und auf das andere spielen. 

@JPW: Ja. Gibt mir nur recht. Du wechselst den Akku vielleicht einmal in 2 Jahren. Das kannst du auch mit einem ohne Akku Deckel. Es gibt nichts leichteres als bei einem iPhone den Akku zu wechseln. 
(Gut, bei so beschissenen Handys wie dem HTC One M8 ist es komplizierter)

Verzicht auf Akku Deckel gibt die Möglichkeit das Telefon um bis zu 3 - 5mm Dünner zu Bauen.
Fang nicht mit SD Slot an.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2014)

Das wusste er doch schon vorher ergo hätt ers gleich sagen können. 
Sorry aber der Typ ist ein Großkotz mehr nicht. 
Wenn er das alles von Anfang an preis gegeben hätte wäre es ja ok gewesen. 
Aber was macht der Typ er macht die Konzerne blöd an und kann nichts vorweisen und jetzt bekommens wahrscheinlich nur die größten Fanboys die ihr Logo sich auf die Stirn tätowiert haben weil die werden es in den Himmel loben egal wie kacke es eigentlich ist oder es in Wirklichkeit nix besonderes ist.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Richtig. Man sagt vorher das, dass Telefon welches man bewirbt nur in Begrenzter Stückzahl verfügbar sein wird. 
Du solltest Unternehmer werden. Ich geb dir zwei Wochen und du bist Pleite. 

Außerdem, ist die Invite Only Phase ja nur für den Anfang. 


PS: Willst du ein Invite? Kannst meinen haben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2014)

Ich glaub du weißt was du mit dem invite machen kannst......das Geld verbrenne ich lieber.
Wenn ich Unternehmer wäre würde ich erst eine so große Klappe riskieren wenn ich was vor zu weißen habe.
Bis wir es regulär kaufen können gibts die Hardware fürn gleichen Preis von jedem anderen auch oder das Nexus6.
Huawei hat am Anfang auch mit ihrem Ascend D1 Quad so riesig auf den Putz gehaut (und das ist ein großer Konzern) und wie es dann raus kam war es der selbe Elektroschrott wie alle anderen schon seit nen halben Jahr bieten nur teurer.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Willst du ein Invite? Kannst meinen haben.


 Hier gibt es also welche die einen haben? 
Und das es keine Pre Order geben wird war seit Ende März bekannt https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/something-better-than-pre-orders.719/

Der jetzige 1+ Chef war davor der Vize Chef von Oppo, also hat er Erfahrung in der Branche.



> ...das Geld verbrenne ich lieber.


Mach bitte ein Video davon und zeige es uns .


----------



## rocc (20. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mach das nach, dann darfst du urteilen.



Das ist doch keine Diskussionbasis. Darf ich über Musiker erst urteilen, wenn ich selber Musik mache? Nein, ich kann auch differenziert urteilen.

Zum Thema: Das OnePlus One wird technische Schwächen haben und es wird nicht der Gral der Android-Welt. Es mag auf der Specs-Seite gut aussehen, doch wer entwickelt schon ein perfektes Erstprodukt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. April 2014)

Das kann man nie wissen. Wobei ich das auch nicht glaube. 

Welches smartphone ist denn eher Favorit aus der neuen Generation?  S5, Z2, M8 oder find 7?


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

> Zum Thema: Das OnePlus One wird technische Schwächen haben und es wird nicht der Gral der Android-Welt. Es mag auf der Specs-Seite gut aussehen, doch wer entwickelt schon ein perfektes Erstprodukt?


Die meisten die dort sind kommen von Oppo, dort haben sie bereits gute Geräte gebaut und welches Gerät hat keine technische Schwäche?



> smartphone ist denn eher Favorit aus der neuen Generation? S5, Z2, M8 oder find 7?


Bis jetzt gar keins.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. April 2014)

Also ich hab mir jetzt ein 3310 auf eBay gekauft. 
Ich mach die ganze Marketing ******** nicht mehr mit


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2014)

Also Invites nehme ich gerne. Ob ich ihn dann nutze, ist eine andere Sache. Notfalls gebe ich ihn auch weiter.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

Ich auch, aber ich brauche mehr Infos zu dem Teil um zu sehen ob ich es haben will.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2014)

Warum nehmen und für 800 bei Ebay verscherbeln gibt bestimmt jemanden mit nem Täto auf der Stirn der noch keins hat und dem Großmaul alles glaubt.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Ja. Wir wissen jetzt das du was gegen das One Plus One hast.
Du kannst die übrigens nicht verkaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

Wieso kann man die nicht verkaufen?
Was man aber auf ebay stellen könnte wäre das OPO selber.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Richtig. Du kannst das Handy selber verkaufen. Die invites sind Personen gebunden. 

Trotzdem ist es aktuell das interessanteste Android Phone. S5, Nexus 5, One M8, G2 kannst doch alle in die Tonne treten. Ich bleib beim iPhone.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

> S5, Nexus 5, One M8, G2 kannst doch alle in die Tonne treten.


Zum nexus 5 hattest dich schon mal negativ geäußert, aber warum kann man die anderen auch in die Tonne treten?
Hat das was mit den Updates zutun? 



> Trotzdem ist es aktuell das interessanteste Android Phone


Da hast du recht, sonst würde ich nur gerne mal Sailfish OS ansehen Jolla - we are unlike. 
Auch ein Startup, aber das Phone kostet halt 400€.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. April 2014)

iPhone...

Sind auch nicht mehr so geil. Aber gute buildquality.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

S5 ist obvious. Samsungs politik ist einfach unter aller Sau. 
Das One gefällt mir von der Hardware nicht. Ich mag die runde rückseite nicht. 
Das G2 hat ein problem, es ist von LG. Deren Update Politik ist faktisch nicht vorhanden. 
Das Oppo N1 ist vieel zu groß.

Einzig das Z2 ist noch interessant. Sony ist mir sehr sympathisch. Auch in bezug auf open source.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

Muss dir abgesehen vom M8 komplett zustimmen. Dort stört mich der schwarze Balken auf dem einfach nur HTC steht mehr als alles andere. 
Das Z2 ist von den Specs praktisch identisch zum OPO.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Ja, das Z2 ist interessant, aber auch einfach viel zu Groß...
Bei mir ist 4.7" einfach Maximum. Alles größer ist unmöglich zu bedienen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

Das OPO wird aber sich nicht kleiner als das Z2.
Es ist auch etwas nervig das man kaum noch kleinre Smartphones findet.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Ja. Ich verstehe den Trend nicht. Ich brauch ein Handy und kein Kino ...


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2014)

5 Zoll und weniger geht gar nicht...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. April 2014)

Mir persönlich gefallen die 5.2" in einem kompakten Gehäuse wie beim LG G2 am besten. 
Mit einer Hand noch zu bedienen, und man hat einfach super viel Platz für viele Information, DualWindow in Custom-Roms klappt auch perfekt.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Einer Hand bedienen? Ich wette du kommst mit einer Hand ohne umgreifen nicht in die obere linke ecke.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2014)

Ich komme mit einer Hand sogar beim Note 2 in alle Ecken. Alles eine Frage der Technik


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Was hast du für Hände? o_O
Ich komme schon beim iPhone nur so grade in die Ecke.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Hand und die Tasche meines Note 2, die quasi genauso groß ist wie das Handy selbst.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Ok. Ich kann Verstehen wieso du große Handys bevorzugst. 
Meine Hand ist so groß wie mein iPhone 5s.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. April 2014)

Nicht jeder hat so riesengriffel 
Ich komm bei meinem s3 ohne umgreifen in das linke obere Ecke. Und das 4,7 Zoll das z2 hat 5,2 ist etwas größer, würde aber gerade noch gehen, aber so oft muss man auch nicht in die linke obere Ecke.

Edit: gerade probiert, da komm ich hin aber über 5,2 würde ich auch nicht gehen.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2014)

Zum Glück gibt's ja eine gewisse Auswahl  bei einem iPhone brauch ich aber gar nicht mal probieren, eine SMS zu tippen  die Kameraqualität ist ja echt mies. Fällt mir nach einem halben Jahr erst auf, weil ich die eh nie nutze...


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. April 2014)

Meine Hände passen perfekt zum S3.
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesem Hardwarewettrüsten der Hersteller? 
Ich finde die HW meines S3 reicht völlig aus. 
Die sollten sich eher mal an die Haptik, den Akku und die Software machen. 
Ich finde wenn man nicht gerade irgendwelche unnötigen Games aufm Handy zockt braucht man maximal was aus der letzten Gen, also S3, N4 usw. 
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Meine Hand ist so groß wie mein iPhone 5s.


 Das klingt etwas klein.



> ie sollten sich eher mal an die Haptik, den Akku und die Software machen.


Sie sollen die Finger von der Software lassen, sofern sie es nicht hinbekommen sie schnell zu updaten.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. April 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Meine Hände passen perfekt zum S3.
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesem Hardwarewettrüsten der Hersteller?
> Ich finde die HW meines S3 reicht völlig aus.
> Die sollten sich eher mal an die Haptik, den Akku und die Software machen.
> ...


 
Gleiches denke ich mir auch, wenn das so weitergeht dann werden da denke ich auch bald die Verkäufe zurückgehen wie es schon bei den PCs passiert ist. 

Ich selber habe auch ziemlich große Hände aber S3 wäre das Maximum was ich mit einer Hand bedienen könnte, mir selber reicht aber auch die Größe des S4 Mini aus.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Hardware Wettrüsten? Habt ihr das letzte Jahr verschlafen? Das Wettrüsten ist seit zwei Generationen vorüber. 

@Klaro: Kamera Qualität vom iPhone soll schlecht sein? Das ist mit Abstand die beste Kamera in einem Handy.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Klaro: Kamera Qualität vom iPhone soll schlecht sein? Das ist mit Abstand die beste Kamera in einem Handy.


 Auch gegen  das 808 Pureview?


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2014)

Ich meinte die Qualität von meinem aufgenommenen Bild. Ich habe bisher kaum Bilder von iPhones gesehen, demnach traue ich mir da keine persönliche Wertung zu.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Zählt nicht. Windows Phone ist kein Handy, sondern Sondermüll.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

Dort läuft Symbian drauf.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Mein Beileid. Noch schlimmer.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

Das BS ist für die Kamera auch egal, wenn ich so vorgehe kann ich alles aussortieren.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Dann hat das iPhone die beste Kamera in einem Smartphone. 
Symbian und Windows Phone sind Dumbphones.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2014)

> A cellphone which has little or no advanced features such as a large, bright screen, or applications such as Email and Web browsing.


Urban Dictionary: dumbphone
Dann ist das iPhone auch eins, da es keinen großen Screen hat.

Weiß man eigentlich ob Google irgendwas an der Update Situation verbessern will?


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

HaHa. Nein, würde ihnen nichts nützen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. April 2014)

Wenn das Wettrüsten zuende wäre dann würden ja nicht alle mit ihrem ach so tollen Snapdragon xyz usw. werben...


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2014)

Es ist überall der selbe drin...
Und niemand wirbt damit. Beim S5 kam erst zwei Tage nach Ankündigung raus was für ein CPU verbaut ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. April 2014)

Die Kamera vom z2 müsste doch auch mit zu den besten gehören, oder?


----------



## watercooled (21. April 2014)

Also ich kann mein Note 2 mit einer Hand noch bedienen. Aber größer muss nicht mehr.
Mein nächstes Handy bekommt 5". 

Das iPhone zB. war mir viiiieeel zu klein. Ich vertippe mich bei jedem Wort einfach jedes mal wenn ich bei Kumpels ein Eierfon in der Hand hab. 
Da treffe ich immer 4 Buchstaben gleichzeitig


----------



## Klarostorix (21. April 2014)

So schauts aus!


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2014)

Ich find das Z1c super. 
4,3" mit HD und Power hats mehr als genug und die Oberfläche von Sony ist auch sehr schön vor allem im vergleich zu Samsung und HTC sehr wenig Bloatware die man aber ohne Root auch deaktivieren kann.
Von der Größe her für mich perfekt, hab das GNex für 3Monate genutzt und das fand ich im Vergleich einfach zu groß.
Liegt wohl einfach daran das ich mich an die Größe gewöhnt habe da das Evo3d, was ich 2Jahre benutzt habe, die Größe des Z1c hatte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh gott. 
Tapatalk nutzt jetzt die Emojis. 
Die sind ja mal Ultra hässlich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2014)

Nutze kein Tapatalk mehr mich hat es angekotzt das ich dafür Geld bezahlt habe und jetzt auf einmal wieder Werbung sehen muss oder es nochmal kaufen soll.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. April 2014)

@Soldat0815
Nutze seit ein paar Tagen Tapatalk und habe seltsamerweise bisher noch nicht einmal eine Werbung gesehen und ich habe die kostenlose Version.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2014)

Ich nutze es schon länger nicht mehr bei mir sind immer so komische glaub vier kleine Bilder nebeneinander aufgetaucht glaub auf einem war son Holzfällergesicht abgebildet.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. April 2014)

Werde ja sehen ob da was kommt, sollte da was auftauchen kann ich es ja immer noch versuchen mit Adblock für Android wegzubekommen.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. April 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Oh gott.
> Tapatalk nutzt jetzt die Emojis.
> Die sind ja mal Ultra hässlich.


 
Sind die gleichen von whatsapp...


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. April 2014)

Ich weiß, hässlich sind sie trotzdem.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Sind die gleichen von whatsapp...


 
Jein. WhatsApp Emojis sind eigentlich Apples Emojis.

@Soldat: Wie schreibst du ohne Tapatalk? Das ihr euch immer über so ein paar Cent für eine App aufregt ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2014)

Mir gehts nicht um die paar Cent.
Es wurde Geupdatet und aus der Bezahlversion wurde auf einmal die neue Gratisversion mit Werbung. 
Was so ok wäre wenn ich die alte Bezahlversion für die ich Geld bezahlt habe dann trotzdem noch bekommen könnte.
Ich bin der Letze der für ne gute App kein Geld bezahlt.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

Reden wir von dem Tapatalk HD mit Tapatalk merge? Oder haben die das schon wieder gemacht? Fand ich damals schon total unverschämt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. April 2014)

Ich find Tapatalk ist einfach quälend langsam  Vor allem im Vergleich zur Forenapp für iOs. Das viele das so toll finden  
Benutzt deshalb meinen iPod immer noch, nur um hier im Dorum rum zu Surfen.
Werbung hab ich in der android Version aber auch noch nicht (bewusst) gesehen ^^


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2014)

Die Werbung scheint zur Zeit (bei Android) wirklich wieder raus zu sein.


----------



## watercooled (21. April 2014)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit Tapatalk. Nutze die kostenlose Version.
Keine Werbung, schnell ist es auch und das trotz meinem lahmen 1,3mbit Internet.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

Ich nutze Tapatalk auf iOS. Ich weiss nicht was daran langsam sein soll, aber die iOS PCGH Extreme App ist genau so ******** wie ihr Android Pendant. Kein Update seit über einem Jahr.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. April 2014)

Die PCGHX App ging eigentlich, wenn da nicht die ganzen Bugs wären wie mit den Avataren und den Bildern das die nur einmal angezeigt werden und so bald ich die App geschlossen habe erst wieder nachdem ich den Bildercache gelöscht habe.
 Und das man kein Gefällt mir verteilen kann hat mich auch manchmal gestört.
 Aber eigentlich bin ich auf Tapatalk gewechselt da ich so alle Foren in dem in aktiv bin nutzen kann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Reden wir von dem Tapatalk HD mit Tapatalk merge? Oder haben die das schon wieder gemacht? Fand ich damals schon total unverschämt.


 
Du frägst sachen... kein Plan. 
Ich hab halt vor 2Jahren oder so die App gekauft und dann bei einem Update ist es dann zur Gratisversion umgewandelt worden und es gab wieder ne neue Bezahlversion. (das war da wo die Optik umgemodelt wurde)



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Werbung scheint zur Zeit (bei Android) wirklich wieder raus zu sein.


 
Echt ok dann hau ich sie mal wieder drauf und schmeiße die PCGHX und Android-Hilfe App runter.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

Ja. War das Tapatalk HD merge.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. April 2014)

Ich hätte zwei fragen:

1. Würde es mich interessieren wie man sehen kann ob man einen Virus auf dem Handy hat? 

2. Würde es mich interessieren wie Apps den entwickelt werden, also welche Sprache und was man beachten muss? 
Leandros du müsstest das doch wissen oder? Hast du da empfehlenswerte Lektüre oder sonst iwas wo man sich informieren/lernen kann?


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

1. Es gibt keine Viren. Höchstens Malware und auch die ist selten und wirst du nicht auf deinem Handy haben, wenn du deine Apps nur aus dem Play Store beziehst.

2. Android Apps schreibt man in Java mit dem Android SDK. Zum Anfang empfehle ich immer die Android Docs und das Training, welches mittlerweile verdammt gut geworden ist (Getting Started | Android Developers). Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen dich direkt mit Gradle (einem Build System) auseinander zu setzen und Android Studio zu nutzen (Android Studio: Getting Started with Android Studio | Android Developers Gradle Docs: Gradle Plugin User Guide - Android Tools Project Site Kleines Tut: Getting Started · Building Android Projects with Gradle)

Bei Fragen kannst du einfach Fragen, ich helfe gerne.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. April 2014)

Zu 1:
Was ist mit Webseiten? Kann man darüber malware bekommen? Wenn ja wie kontrolliert man das? 

Zu 2:
Danke, klingt alles schon mal sehr gut, wenn ich Zuhause bin lese ich mir das mal durch und teste auch mal.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

1. Nein.


----------



## rocc (22. April 2014)

Leandros hat Recht. Auch eine Malware bedarf, anders als bei Windows, einer manuellen Installation durch den Nutzer.


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2014)

Funfact: Die Gefährlichste und verbreitetste Mobile Malware der letzten Wochen war für iOS. 
Verbreitet durch illegale JB Tweaks.


----------



## Bambusbar (22. April 2014)

So,  Moto G bestellt 
Kann irgendjemand n CustomRom empfehlen? Oder ist das eurer Meinung dank nem blanken Android nicht nötig?


----------



## watercooled (22. April 2014)

Lohnt ein S3 eigentlich noch?


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. April 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du willst.


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2014)

Und auf den Preis.


----------



## rocc (22. April 2014)

Und auf den Flash-Willen!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (22. April 2014)

Hab mein HTC one nun längere Zeit in Betrieb und bin Rundum zufrieden mit leichtem Hang zur Begeisterung
Läuft alles 1a, das einzige was mir noch fehlt ist irgendein Spiel, dass das Handy mal ein bisschen ins Schwitzen bringt und das Display mal voll ausnutzt. NOVA3 würde mich ja sehr Reizen, aber das hab ich schon 1,5 mal durchgespielt auf dem iPod von daher nicht so optimal  

Habe auch noch keinen Grund dafür gefunden, dass Handy zu Flashen oder irgendwas drauf zu spielen, auch wenn das ja anscheinend der Meinung vieler widerspricht


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Auch wenn ich die negativen Kommentare schon höre: OnePlus One Launch Event startet in wenigen Minuten. Coverage auf Twitter (http://twitter.com/oneplus).


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Specs vom OnePlus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein AC Wifi


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. April 2014)

An Spielen könntest du Modern Combat 4; Dead Trigger 2 oder Real Racing 3 ausprobieren, Frozen.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Das OnePlus One *ist* geil!


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2014)

Hast du neue, bahnbrechende Infos lea?
Bin noch nicht an pc.


----------



## Mason2k10 (23. April 2014)

Optisch und von den Specs her ist das Gerät Top, mal sehen wie die Tests so abschneiden


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mason2k10 (23. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2014)

Ui sieht nice aus. 
Hoffentlich kann's auch in Tests überzeugen.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Dadrauf und wie die Verfügbarkeit ist kommt es an. Wenn es nicht verfügbar ist, kann es noch so geil sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. April 2014)

man sieht aber schon den oppo Einfluss.


----------



## Mason2k10 (23. April 2014)

Finde ich garnicht mal schlecht, die oppo Geräte sind optisch echt schick


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Echt schick.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Echt schick.



Finde ich auch.


----------



## Mason2k10 (23. April 2014)

gerade einmal 300€, klingt zu gut um wahr zusein :O


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Sagen wir es mal so: die Verfügbarkeit wird beschei.....den sein.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: die Verfügbarkeit wird beschei.....den sein.


 
iPhone Verfügbarkeit ist die ersten 3 - 4 Monate nach Release auch kacke.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Aber die kosten ein vielfaches, daher dürften da weniger (potentielle) Kunden sein.


----------



## Mason2k10 (23. April 2014)

Denke aber der 'Vorteil'  für Interessenten ist die Tatsache das dass viele nicht auf den Schirm haben, wenn ich in der Berufsschule und Bekannten Kreis oppo oder cyanogenmod erwähne wissen 90%  der Leute nichts damit anzufangen.


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2014)

Mason2k10 schrieb:


> gerade einmal 300€, klingt zu gut um wahr zusein :O


 Mit so einer Kamera und diesem Akku.   Obwohl ich kein android Fan bin aber bei diesem Preis


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Mason2k10 schrieb:


> Denke aber der 'Vorteil'  für Interessenten ist die Tatsache das dass viele nicht auf den Schirm haben, wenn ich in der Berufsschule und Bekannten Kreis oppo oder cyanogenmod erwähne wissen 90%  der Leute nichts damit anzufangen.


Leider


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. April 2014)

Ui, ich weiß schon welches Handy ich mir hole


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Aber die kosten ein vielfaches, daher dürften da weniger (potentielle) Kunden sein.


 
Ne. Sind eher um ein vielfaches mehr, da niemand OnePlus auf dem Schirm hat.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Daher habe ich ja potentielle Kunden geschrieben. Ich denke die werden recht flott bekannt werden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2014)

Würd ich mich nicht drauf Verlassen.
Als ob sich auch nur 1% der Smartphone Käufer über sowas vorher informiere würde.
Die großen 99,x% sehen überall fette Galaxy xy Werbung, rennen in den nächsten MM/Mars/T-Kom/... Shop und sagen: Das will ich.

Und weil das Gerät jeder kennt hat man auch gleich ein Statussymbol.
Bei einem genau so guten, günstigerem Gerät mit sogar besserer Software von einem unbekannten Hersteller hat man das nicht.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Ich wollte es grade schreiben. Solange das Handy von den großen carriern angeboten wird und im blödmarkt liegt, wird es niemand kennen.

PS: Überleg mal warum es so günstig ist. Samsung hat mehr Werbebudget als 5x OnePlus Wert ist.


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. April 2014)

Zumindest ist es so bekannt, das die Server von Oneplus down sind. Sieht auf jedenfall nice aus, hat gute Specs und teuer ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Das heißt nichts. Sagt nur aus das ihre Infrastruktur nicht gut ist.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2014)

Hat es jetzt einen Slot für SD Karten oder nicht?



> Und weil das Gerät jeder kennt hat man auch gleich ein Statussymbol.


Jeder der sein Smartphone als Statussymbol sieht hat in meinen Augen ein Problem.


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. April 2014)

Stimmt. Aber eigentlich hätten sie mit vielen Interessierten rechnen müssen.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Nein, kein SD Slot soweit ich das sehen kann.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Wahrscheinlich haben sie nicht mit einem so großen Ansturm gerechnet.


----------



## Klartext (23. April 2014)

64GB intern, wozu ein SD Slot ..?


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2014)

Weil die Farbe an den Speicher gebunden ist zumindest angeblich.

Sehr schade das sie bei der Größe Blödsinn erzählt haben.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Das sind 1,7mm unterschied ... heulst du jetzt echt deswegen rum? 

Flashspeicher ist so günstig, finde so langsam sollten die Hersteller mal 32 GB als Minimum setzen, und dann 64 GB und 128 GB anbieten. 16 GB oder gar 8 GB sind einfach zu wenig! (Ja, das sehe auch ich jetzt ein! ).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. April 2014)

also ich komm mit 32gb klar, aber weniger geht gar nicht.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Ja, würde ich auch. Aber mein iPhone 5s habe ich nur mit 16 GB bekommen (32 GB war 2 Minuten nach Sale Beginn im Online Store schon von der Lieferzeit jenseits gut und böse ) und mein Nexus 4 sogar nur mit 8 GB. Beides ist echt knapp. 
Gut, mein Nexus 5 hat auch wieder 16 GB, aber das nutze ich ja auch nur als Briefbeschwerer. 
Den Rest an Handys habe ich wieder Verkauft.


----------



## Klartext (23. April 2014)

Hab auch 32GB, reicht mir völlig und das trotz 4 Roms aufm Handy + Ubuntu...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. April 2014)

aber vermutlich keine Musik?


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. April 2014)

Ich hab 16 GB + 32 GB SD, früher hat ich mal ne 64 GB SD, da hat ich aber auch drölf Roms flashbereit und ein paar Filme waren auch drauf.


----------



## Mason2k10 (23. April 2014)

Ich komme mit meinen 32gb ganz gut zurecht im nexus, aber alles darunter finde ich nicht mehr zeitgemäß


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Wenn er da noch Musik drauf hat, mach ich was Falsch. 
Ich hör schon nur noch über Spotify und habe dadurch nur meine cached Songs (bzw für Offline hören) und das ist ordentlich knapp.


PS: Lasst uns die Speicher Diskussion beenden, das ist so unglaublich Subjektiv.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das sind 1,7mm unterschied ... heulst du jetzt echt deswegen rum?


Warum sollte ich? Aber enttäuscht bin ich das sie mit falschen Aussagen anheizen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. April 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht warum noch keine 128 GB intern verbaut werden.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

> Warum sollte ich? Aber enttäuscht bin ich das sie mit falschen Aussage anheizen.


Ja, gut, das kann ich verstehen. Aber wie sie bereits sagten, sind sie durch über 30 Revisionen in einem Monat gegangen. Da kann sich eben mal was verändern, ich sehe das jetzt nicht so eng.




MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht warum noch keine 128 GB intern verbaut werden.


 
Ich kenne nur ein Gerät mit 128 GB Intern: Das iPad Air


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2014)

> Aber wie sie bereits sagten, sind sie durch über 30 Revisionen in einem Monat gegangen. Da kann sich eben mal was verändern, ich sehe das jetzt nicht so eng.


Wenn sie so viel über ändern kann das mal passieren und dramatisch ist es auch nicht.



> Ich kenne nur ein Gerät mit 128 GB Intern: Das iPad Air


Das mini retina auch.


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. April 2014)

Wie du sagtest ist das sehr subjektiv, ich weiß auch nicht wozu man 128 GB braucht, wobei es auf dem Ipad schon mehr Sinn wegen Filmen etc macht.


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Lasst uns die Speicher Diskussion beenden, das ist so unglaublich Subjektiv.


Seh ich genauso. 
Ich nutze mein Handy mittlerweile nur noch  Whatsapp, Kamera, Safari. 
Alles andere brauch ich nicht, ich würde auch mit 8Gb auskommen.  
Mein MotoG dient inzwischen als mobiler Hotspot


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Wie du sagtest ist das sehr subjektiv, ich weiß auch nicht wozu man 128 GB braucht, wobei es auf dem Ipad schon mehr Sinn wegen Filmen etc macht.


 
Jo, ich habe mich gewundert wie schnell mein 32 GB Nexus 7 voll war mit Filmen. :
Und nu Ende! 

Mobiler Hotspot? Für was? iPad?


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2014)

Wieso nicht, iPad + Smartphone als Hotspot ist billiger als iPad mit 3G Modul.


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich damit mein iPhone ersetzen und weil ich es wirklich spottbillig bekommen habe. Da allerdings der Empfang bei meinem 4S nicht funktioniert dient er nun als Hotspot für mein iPhone.


----------



## Scalon (23. April 2014)

Bekommt das One dann volle 24 Monate die S Versionen (also eine angepasste Version) vom aktuellen CM?


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, iPad + Smartphone als Hotspot ist billiger als iPad mit 3G Modul.


 
Ja, ich weiss. Das war durchaus Ernst gemeint. 

Gute Frage, denke schon. Aber das Telefon wird von der Community zu 100% auch länger updates bekommen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. April 2014)

Also für 300€ verstehe ich das man da nur per invite rankommt. sowas nenne ich angriffspreis.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur ein Gerät mit 128 GB Intern: Das iPad Air


 
Xiaomi Mi3!? Glaube da mal was gelesen zu haben. Ich würde das O+O auch sofort nehmen. Nur wie, wenn nicht stehlen? Und 2 Monate warten kann nicht deren Ernst sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. April 2014)

Das OnePlus One ist ein sehr gutes Smartphone, ohne Frage.
Leider brauche ich kein neues.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Xiaomi Mi3!? Glaube da mal was gelesen zu haben. Ich würde das O+O auch sofort nehmen. Nur wie, wenn nicht stehlen? Und 2 Monate warten kann nicht deren Ernst sein.


 
Öhhm. Habe ich jetzt nicht auf dem Schirm, kann aber gut sein. 
Wie ihr euch über zwei Monate Wartezeit aufregt ist unfassbar, ich habe auch 18 Jahre 2 Monate auf meinen Trabbant iPhone 5s gewartet. Die meisten haben über 2 Monate auf ihr Nexus 4 gewartet, auf mein iPhone 2G habe ich damals sogar bald 3 oder 4 Monate gewartet. Ich weiss nicht wo euer Problem ist. 


Apropos Xiomi, die haben grade drei Interessante Produkte angekündigt:

https://plus.google.com/+HugoBarra/posts/bT6io5Gn8ME
https://plus.google.com/+HugoBarra/posts/1XWh936eEZA
https://plus.google.com/+HugoBarra/posts/MCKGeNcWkiF


----------



## FrozenEYZ (23. April 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> An Spielen könntest du Modern Combat 4; Dead Trigger 2 oder Real Racing 3 ausprobieren, Frozen.



Danke 

Aber Real Racing 3 mag ich nicht mehr spielen, weil einem die in App. Käufe so aufgedrängt werden. Hab ich auch schon ne Alternative für. MC4 hab ich auch schon durch , zudem soll da ja demnächst man nen Nachfolger rauskommen.
Und Dead Trigger 1 mochte ich nicht wirklich, werd mit den 2 Teil aber trotzdem mal anschauen. 

@1+1 würde ich mir gern mal in echt anschauen, ob mir dieser Rand gefällt. So von den Fotos bin ich mir da ein nicht so sicher. Aber sonst natürlich vor allem ein Wahnsinnspreis


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2014)

Das Ding ähnelt einem Lenovo Yoga und ich meine auch schone eine Maus gesehen zu haben die ähnlich aussieht.


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. April 2014)

Wenn man die Antennen runterklappt sieht es wie ein Apple Touchpad aus.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. April 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das OnePlus One ist ein sehr gutes Smartphone, ohne Frage.
> Leider brauche ich kein neues.


 Das mit dem brauchen ist mir Wurscht!


----------



## CoreLHD (23. April 2014)

Das Oneplus One ist echt richtig gut, wird vermutlich die neue Standart Smartphone-Empfehlung wenn es denn kommerziell kaufbar wird. Vor allem das man nicht die Garantie abgeben muss um CM zu haben. Cyanogenmod will ich mittlerweile echt nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. April 2014)

Weis jemand ob der Bootloader beim 1+1 Oppostyle unlocked ist?


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. April 2014)

CoreLHD schrieb:


> Das Oneplus One ist echt richtig gut, wird vermutlich die neue Standart Smartphone-Empfehlung wenn es denn kommerziell kaufbar wird. Vor allem das man nicht die Garantie abgeben muss um CM zu haben. Cyanogenmod will ich mittlerweile echt nicht mehr hergeben.


Dann hattest du noch nie Slim.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob der Bootloader beim 1+1 Oppostyle unlocked ist?


 
Der Oppo Bootloader ist nur für CM unlocked.

Ratet mal wer das OnePlus One Produziert 



Spoiler



Oppo




Ich weiss nicht was ihr an Slim findet, ich hatte das auch mal eine Zeitlang. Verbuggter Scheiss.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Der Oppo Bootloader ist nur für CM unlocked.
> 
> Ratet mal wer das OnePlus One Produziert
> 
> ...


 
Ja ne, beim Find5 war der komplett offen.

Aber schön zu hören. Offene Bootloader sind was feines.

Und Slim lief bei mir eig immer tadellos.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Ach stuss, richtig. Der Bootloader ist unlocked. Oppos Recovery erlaubt es aber nur ROMs mit CyanogenMod Signatur zu flashen. Für das Find5 kann man ja dann einfach CWM / TWRP flashen, das N1 hat aber imo kein CWM bekommen.


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2014)

Irgendwie will ich das OnePlus One haben. 
Habe auf der Wesite (/smash) jetzt meine Mail eingegeben. Muss ich noch was anderes machen?


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2014)

Ja, dein altes Handy "smashen" wenn du ausgewählt wirst.


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2014)

Ist es doch schon


----------



## Klarostorix (23. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Irgendwie will ich das OnePlus One haben.
> Habe auf der Wesite (/smash) jetzt meine Mail eingegeben. Muss ich noch was anderes machen?


 
Falls du dann einen oder mehrere Invite(s) bekommst, kann ich den dann haben?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. April 2014)

Ich will auch einen Haben!!
Wäre cool, wenn einer einen für mich übrig hätte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ihr an Slim findet, ich hatte das auch mal eine Zeitlang. Verbuggter Scheiss.



Meins läuft perfekt, besser als CM, da hat man nämlich freezes.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. April 2014)

Es kommt einfach aufs Gerät an was wo besser läuft. Aber ich find Slim auch am besten. Lief aufn Evo wie aufn Gnex super . CM gefiel mir nur beim Defi zu GB zeiten.


----------



## Klartext (23. April 2014)

CM, Slim oder PA, alles große Namen in dem Bereich, und sind alle nicht mehr das was sie mal waren, vorallem PA oder CM.. CM7 war zu GB noch ziemlich gut, danach nicht mehr so.. Und PA ist seit KK sowieso übel hinterher.. 

Die kleineren Device spezifischen Roms sind deutlich besser mittlerweile, finde ich..


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2014)

Also falls ich überhaupt einen bekomme dann ist das meiner.
Wenn ich 2 bekomme dann gehört der andere nem Kumpel der auch eins will. Um den eventuell 3. könnt ihr euch dann streiten.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2014)

Was muss man dafür tun?


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. April 2014)

1-2 Monate warten und das will haben Gefühl ist weg.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2014)

Ich brauche es gar nicht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich brauche es gar nicht


 
Wie bekommt man denn so einen invite? Und hat wer einen?


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2014)

Ich freue mich ja viel mehr auf Projekt Ara. Jedes Jahr nur die neuste CPU kaufen und der Rest bleibt auf Jahre aktuell genug.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Bleibt nur die Frage wofür man die CPU braucht.....


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. April 2014)

Für den extralangen virutellen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. April 2014)

Ich glaub ja immer noch nicht so wirklich am Ara...


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage wofür man die CPU braucht.....


 
Ich habe gerne das neuste, aber ein ganzes neues Smartphone jedes Jahr wäre zu teuer...


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2014)

Kann mir malt bitte erklärt werden welchen Zweck/Vorteile/Nachteile OAuth 2 hat?
Am besten sowohl aus Nutzer- und Entwicklersicht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2014)

Zu meiner Sammlung "komische veraltete  Androidgeräte" kommt jetzt ein HP Touchpad dazu. Bin ja mal gespannt wie sich das so macht.


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2014)

Macht sich immernoch sehr gut. Gerade mit Slim 4.3.1


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja immer noch nicht so wirklich am Ara...


 
Dito. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann mir malt bitte erklärt werden welchen Zweck/Vorteile/Nachteile OAuth 2 hat?
> Am besten sowohl aus Nutzer- und Entwicklersicht.


Eine komplette Erklärung würde den Rahmen sprengen. 
Im Prinzip kannst du es nutzen um dich mit einem Dienst für andere zu authentifizieren.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2014)

So viel war mir auch klar. Das soll nur warum auch immer sicherer sein und nach einigen Kommentaren schwer/schlecht zu implementieren sein. 
Ich verstehe nur nicht wie das überhaupt funktionieren soll und warum es sicherer ist.



> Eine komplette Erklärung würde den Rahmen sprengen.


Welchen Rahmen?  
Wir sind nicht auf Twitter wo man nur 149 Zeichnen hat, wobei ich nicht weiß ob das Forum eine Zeichenlimitierung hat. War noch sie so schreibfreudig das sowas eingetreten hätten können.


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2014)

Ich glaube bei 50000 ist Ende.


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2014)

Das würde nicht reichen um OAuth 2 zu erklären.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2014)

Warum glaubt ihr nicht an Ara? 

Ich finde es wegweisend. Besonders freu ich mich auf Ara Tablets, falls welche kommen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2014)

Ist Das Ding wirklich so kompliziert?
Mehr als 5.000 ist mir zu viel, aber deine bisherige Antwort ist mir zu ungenau.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2014)

Ja, OAuth 2 ist kompliziert. Ich bin auch definitiv kein Fan von. Aber wenn du möchtest, schreibe ich dir nachher mal bissel was dazu auf.

@Topic: Diese Smash Aktion für das 1+1 ist auch unglaublicher Schwachfug ...


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2014)

Tu das bitte.




> @Topic: Diese Smash Aktion für das 1+1 ist auch unglaublicher Schwachfug ...


Weil man nur aktuelle Smartphones zerstören schöner Mist, da kann ich gar nicht mit machen. 
Ich verstehe nicht warum das alte S3 dabei ist, aber sonst kaum ältere Modelle.


----------



## Re4dt (25. April 2014)

Ah man bei dieser Phone Smash Aktion ist das iPhone 4S nicht gelistet. Sonst wär ich gleich dabei.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2014)

Joa, schön mein Nexus 4 zertrümmern für ein 1+1 wäre Ok gewesen.


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2014)

Ich würde mein Note auch zertrümmern.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2014)

Jetzt gibt es auch ein Rasberry Pi Handy, das PiPhone das 160$ kostet und nur Quadband GSM bietet.
Dazu wird es aktiv gekühlt, damit haben wie unser erstes Mobiltelefon mit Lüfter.
Das OS bleibt leider ungenannt.
Wer mehr wissen will PiPhone: Raspberry-Pi-Handy für 160 US-Dollar - Golem.de


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. April 2014)

Wäre das Galaxy S2 auch gelistet, hätte ich sogar mitgemacht, aber mein Xperia Z ist mir dann doch zu schade dafür


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. April 2014)

Ich hätte ein s3  allerdings bin ich erst 17


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. April 2014)

hast du eventuell Eltern?


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2014)

Gibt echt Menschen die sich daran halten? oO
Habe mich damals sogar mit 14 bei Ebay etc angemeldet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. April 2014)

Normalerweise halte ich mich auch nicht dran aber muss man nicht beweisen, dass man 18 ist? Mit perso oder so?


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. April 2014)

Nö, muss man nicht. Das ganze Alters-Zeug ist größtenteils ein einziger Witz.


----------



## Re4dt (25. April 2014)

Im Internet wenn es um Geld geht jukt es niemanden die Bohne ob du 18 bist... 
Habe Ebay seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr, Paypal und Amazon 16.
Sogar bei Steam kommt man ohne Probleme an Spiele die ab 18 sind ohne Kontrolle.  

Ich denke auch nicht das OnePlus irgendwie dein Perso will für so ne PromoAktion. Zur Not -> Perso von den Eltern.


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2014)

Hab auch schon ewig PayPal. Das geht schon.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2014)

Auf Ebay kannst du auch deine Zigaretten kaufen  
Hab mal für nen Kumpel bestellt.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2014)

Das hat Rechtliche Gründe, das es dort immer steht. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Auf Ebay kannst du auch deine Zigaretten kaufen
> Hab mal für nen Kumpel bestellt.


 
Da finde ich es einfach an einen Automat zu gehen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2014)

Dafür braucht man doch auch den Perso?!

Googles Glass kann man btw für  1.500$ in den USA kaufen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. April 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Im Internet wenn es um Geld geht jukt es niemanden die Bohne ob du 18 bist...
> Habe Ebay seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr, Paypal und Amazon 16.
> Sogar bei Steam kommt man ohne Probleme an Spiele die ab 18 sind ohne Kontrolle.
> 
> Ich denke auch nicht das OnePlus irgendwie dein Perso will für so ne PromoAktion. Zur Not -> Perso von den Eltern.


 
Hab ich auch alles längst 
Man muss doch auch ein Video drehen wie man es kaputt macht oder? Wieviele nehmen die denn?


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2014)

100.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. April 2014)

Dann kann man das eh schon vergessen


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2014)

Steam Alterskontrolle ist eh am besten, da muss man sein "Geburtsdatum"  angeben wenn man auf 18er Inhalte zugreifen will. 

Aber B2T: Google Glass ist sinnlos.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. April 2014)

Vor allem für nicht Brillenträger


----------



## Re4dt (25. April 2014)

Ich als Hipster-Brillenträger () könnte mir sowas schon vorstellen (In dieser Version -> http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1263679/thumbs/o-GOOGLE-GLASS-REDESIGN-570.jpg?5)  allerdings finde ich die Funktionen noch zu wenig und schwachsinnig. Noch ist das ganze nicht so ausgereift meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2014)

War es nicht auch so dass der Akku nur ne dreiviertel Stunde hielt, oder bin ich da nicht auf dem neusten Stand?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. April 2014)

Bis jetzt ergibt sich mir noch keinen Sinn für die Brille wie auch für die Uhren solange ich trotzdem noch ein Smartphone mitschleppen muss.


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2014)

Die Uhren finde ich schon teilweise sinnvoll.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. April 2014)

Smartwatches sind meiner Meinung nach komplett sinnlos... 
Was soll man denn damit?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. April 2014)

Also ich benutze ja immernoch nur meine (analoge) Uhr und Smartphone, dazu meine normale Brille.

Sollte es Google Glass mit einer annehmbaren Akkulaufzeit, Funktionen und Akkulaufzeit geben (zu einem vernünftigen Preis), wäre das evtl was für mich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. April 2014)

Das nächste Problem ist ja ich trage schon lange keine Uhren mehr  ergo das gleiche wie mit der Brille für mich ich müsste mich erstmal an dieses Ding gewöhnen.


----------



## godfather22 (25. April 2014)

Zum Project Ara:
Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass die Module über extra starke Elektromagneten am Hauptteil befestigt werden sollen. Ich bin in Physik ne Niete aber bräuchte man nicht ne ganze Menge Energie um diese Magneten zu betreiben und was passiert wohl wenn der Akku leer ist 
An sich finde ich die Idee von Ara klasse und es hat imho auch ne Chance, weil Google mit ihren Finanziellen Mitteln da hinter steht. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (25. April 2014)

Hallöchen,

ihr wisst ja, dass ich mich noch nicht so wirklich mit Custom Roms und dem allgemeinen Thema Root auskenne. Wenn ich Glück habe, was mir ja alle von Euch wünschen , kommt mein Moto G mit 16GB morgen bei mir an .

Ich würde gerne eine Custom Rom nutzen .

Dafür benötige ich ja den Bootloader. Meines Wissens ist der jedoch gesperrt und man benötigt einen Code von Motorola. Wenn man diesen anfragt, dankt man die Garantie ab .

Richtig?

Habe ich dann noch die Garantie vom Händler?

MfG

8luescreen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. April 2014)

Hi Leute wo kann ich das Oppo Find 7 auftreiben hier in Deutschland?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (25. April 2014)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Hi Leute wo kann ich das Oppo Find 7 auftreiben hier in Deutschland?


 
http://europe.oppostyle.com


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. April 2014)

Auf der Seite von Oppostyle finde ich nur das 7a aber nicht das 7.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (26. April 2014)

Sendungsverfolgung -> 80%


----------



## Klarostorix (26. April 2014)

Das Find 7 gibt's auch noch nicht.


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> War es nicht auch so dass der Akku nur ne dreiviertel Stunde hielt, oder bin ich da nicht auf dem neusten Stand?


 
45 Minuten wenn du Video Aufnahmen machst. 
Hat bei mir den ganzen Tag problemlos durchgehalten. Allerdings hat Glass viel größere Probleme. 

Smartwatch ist praktisch. Würde meine Pebble Steel nicht wieder hergeben wollen. Was soll daran Sinnlos sein? Es ist grundsätzlich eine stinknormale Uhr, die bezeichnet auch niemand als Sinnlos (und Teuer sind sie auch nicht, meine Analoge Uhr kostet das 5-Fache der Pebble Steel). 
Bekommst halt alle Notifications auf die Uhr und musst nicht immer dein Handy rausholen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. April 2014)

Kann man auf so ner Uhr dann auch die Nachrichten lesen oder werden nur die Notifications angezeigt?


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2014)

Das was in der Notification angezeigt wird. Auf Android ist das ja meist die komplette Nachricht, unter iOS sind diese auf 255 Zeichen beschrànkt.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (26. April 2014)

Das Moto G ist ein Rückläufer .


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> und Teuer sind sie auch nicht, meine Analoge Uhr kostet das 5-Fache der Pebble Steel



Was hast du denn für ne Uhr? 
Spaß beiseite, ich hab auch so eine^^

Ich finde die Smartwatches aber auch praktisch, muss man nicht immer sein Handy aus der Tasche nehmen. Wobei ich die Preise noch ein wenig hoch finde. Vllt gibt sich das ja noch


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. April 2014)

Ich warte ja auf die Rolex Smartwatch.


----------



## skyscraper (26. April 2014)

Hallo,


ich habe ein gebrauchtes HTC Evo 3D geschenkt bekommen und möchte es gerne mit Cyanogenmod flashen. Gerootet ist es laut Vorbesitzer schon. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2014)

HTC Evo 3D Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. April 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich habe ein gebrauchtes HTC Evo 3D geschenkt bekommen und möchte es gerne mit Cyanogenmod flashen. Gerootet ist es laut Vorbesitzer schon. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?


 
Googlen.


----------



## skyscraper (26. April 2014)

Ja habe ich schon. Wenn ich nach einem Tutorial vorgehe sollte das doch prinzipiell klpprn, oder?


----------



## Klartext (26. April 2014)

Nein, dann explodiert das Handy..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. April 2014)

Normalerweise schon, nimm am besten eines von xda developers


----------



## skyscraper (26. April 2014)

Hmm, das will ich natürlich nicht, dann lasse ich es lieber. [/ironie]

Es hätte ja sein können, dass es irgendwas gibt, was man nochmal besonders beachten muss. Scheint aber ja nicht so zu sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2014)

Alles was du beachten musst steht in dem Link wo ich reingestellt habe.
Es kommt auf den Bootloader an den du hast es kommt drauf an ob du S-Off bist es kommt darauf an ob du GB oder ICS hast es kommt drauf an welche Firmware du hast usw.


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich warte ja auf die Rolex Smartwatch.


 
Ich weiss nicht, aber ich find Rolex einfach nicht schön...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. April 2014)

Also die Airking: Aviator ist schon eine verdammt hübsche Uhr.


----------



## turbosnake (26. April 2014)

Die Milgauss auch.


----------



## watercooled (26. April 2014)

Mein Evo läuft auf CM ganz passabel.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. April 2014)

Wegen dem Evo: Musst nur schauen, dass du keine S-OFF-Rom auf ein S-ON-Gerät packst.
Wenn du das ändern willst schreib das mal noch mal.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2014)

Bei Customrom sollte man immer S-Off sein alles andere gibt früher oder später Probs grad wenn man aktuelle JB-Roms drauf haut.


----------



## Klartext (26. April 2014)

Aktuell und JB ist ein kleiner Widerspruch ;P


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2014)

Macht die Firma für mich noch unsympathischer.
http://www.androidnext.de/news/onep...men-von-oppo-sein-fragwuerdige-werbekampagne/


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. April 2014)

Der Zensur-Thread im OPO Forum wurde gerade eben auch gelöscht. Hab ein bisschen drinne gelesen, auf die nächste Seite, und dann: The requested thread could not be found


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. April 2014)

ändert für mich nichts an meiner Meinung übers opo.


----------



## Scalon (27. April 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Der Zensur-Thread im OPO Forum wurde gerade eben auch gelöscht. Hab ein bisschen drinne gelesen, auf die nächste Seite, und dann: The requested thread could not be found


 kannst du so in etwa den Inhalt wiedergeben? Ich hatte nur von Löschungen/schließungen gehört wenn es um das gleiche Thema geht, bzw wenn die Frage schon woanders beantwortet wurde


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. April 2014)

Also grundsätzlich ging es darum, dass One Plus kein Start-up Unternehmen aus ehemaligen Oppo Mitarbeitern ist, sondern eine Tochterfirma von Oppo. Es wurde auch über diverse "Lügen" geredet, z.  B. dieser Größenvergleich.
Danach wurde auch über eine Aussage des One Plus Chefs geredet, nämlich dass die Ähnlichkeit zum Oppo Find 7 nur zufällig wäre, und es würden ja sowieso alle Smartphones wie das IPhone aussehen (die Aussage war nicht ganz so krass formuliert). Über das Invite System wurde auch noch ein bisschen gelästert, aber das waren dann die groben Themen.


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2014)

Android Silver Devices. Gibt Google zu, das die Nexus Geräte eigentlich nur Mittelklasse, und nicht Highend, sind?


Nexus Smartphones werden durch Android Silver Geräte abgelöst


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. April 2014)

Find ich blöd, ich will ein einigermaßen gescheites Handy für unter 400€ haben -.-


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2014)

> da es sich bei diesen um Premium-Geräte handelt.


Ich kann Premium nicht mehr hören.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. April 2014)

"das mit Hardware wieder Geld verdient wird."

Stimmt, 600€ für ein aktuelles HEP sind wirklich knapp kalkuliert .

Andere Quelle:
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/29/5664702/google-nexus-to-be-replaced-by-android-silver


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Find ich blöd, ich will ein einigermaßen gescheites Handy für unter 400€ haben -.-


 
Das LG G2 wird doch auch um die 300€ neu gehandelt...


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2014)

Das G2 Mini ist der Hammer


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2014)

Mini = Hammer ? Alles klar bei dir 



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Find ich blöd, ich will ein einigermaßen gescheites Handy für unter 400€ haben -.-


 
Oppo Find 7a? LG G2? Nexus 5?


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. April 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mini = Hammer ? Alles klar bei dir
> 
> 
> 
> Oppo Find 7a? LG G2? Nexus 5?


 
Nexus 5 fällt nächste Gen dann ja weg. 
Und die Handys werden ja immer teurer, wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2014)

Handys werden nicht immer teurer, sie wandern nur wieder in die Regionen von früher.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern was mein erstes "Smartphone" gekostet hat, ein Nokia 9000 Communicator. Unglaublich teures Handy. Das erste iPhone hat auch weit über 1000€ damals gekostet.

Natürlich war das nicht schön, und hoffe auch nicht das es wieder in die Richtung geht, aber sieht irgendwie so aus ...


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mini = Hammer ? Alles klar bei dir


 
Man beachte das ""


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2014)

Das 1+1 gibt es ab Juni nun für alle. Also könnt ihr aufhören zu Weinen.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2014)

Wohoo! Das wird geil


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2014)

Sry bitte löschen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das 1+1 gibt es ab Juni nun für alle. Also könnt ihr aufhören zu Weinen.


 Aber rumheulen, motzen und beschweren sind doch deutsche Spezialität.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2014)

Juni ist mir zu lang  da muss ich mich wieder mehr um meine Prüfungen kümmern statt um mein Handy


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Aber rumheulen, motzen und beschweren sind doch deutsche Spezialität.


 
Überkritisch sein ist aber auch eine unserer größten Stärken


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das 1+1 gibt es ab Juni nun für alle. Also könnt ihr aufhören zu Weinen.


 Ich habe verstanden für alle die einen Invite haben.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2014)

Nö, ab Juni für alle.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2014)

> Later in June - Increased general availability, people who want it should be able to get an invite without much trouble in June


2014 Q2 Production Update - OnePlus Forums
Das klingt für mich anders als du es darstellst.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2014)

Nö. Da steht, das jeder der einen Invite haben möchte, auch ohne große Probleme an einen rankommt.


----------



## Re4dt (30. April 2014)

Hmm Juni dauert mir zu lange schade drum. Nachdem ich heute mal das Samsung S5 testen durfte von einem Kollegen werde ich mir nun doch das iPhone 5S zulegen.  Irgendwie gefallen mir diese Plastikbomber null und dieses TouchWiz.......  
3G-3GS-4S und nun das 5S 
Hoffe finde nun gleich auch einen Passenden Vertrag dazu, da ich Prepaid-Müll zum kotzen finde.

Abgesehen davon schaltet sich seit heut mein Samsung Note 8 nicht mehr ein


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2014)

*Hust* Gute Entscheidung *Hust*

Vertrag: Congstar. Hat LTE (mit HSPA Speed, aber du hast weitaus besseres Netz) und Verträge mit bis zu 3 GB Datenvolumen.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2014)

Ich hab nen Vodafone Red M mit 2GB für effektiv knapp 9 Kröten im Monat


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2014)

The ****?


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nö. Da steht, das jeder der einen Invite haben möchte, auch ohne große Probleme an einen rankommt.


 Du brauchst aber trotzdem einen Invite, also gibt es die Möglichkeit weiterhin nur für die Leute die einen haben und das man mit der Zeit leichter dran kommt ist auch klar. Genauso wie Sky nicht kostenlos ist, sondern für alle Sky Abonnenten kostenlos ist.
Mehr verkaufte OPOs, mehr Invites.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Vodafone Red M mit 2GB für effektiv knapp 9 Kröten im Monat


 
Will ick auch. Zeig her.


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Will ick auch. Zeig her.


 
Ich kann mich irgendwie Dunkel erinnern, das er irgendwelche zwielichtigen Connections hatte.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. April 2014)

3GB?  Bekommt man die echt annähernd voll? Mir reichen ja schon 300MB locker


----------



## Leandros (30. April 2014)

Klar. Bekomm ich jeden Monat voll.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> 3GB?  Bekommt man die echt annähernd voll? Mir reichen ja schon 300MB locker


 
Ich kenne keinen der 3GB voll bekommt


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2014)

Ich hatte 2GiB. Bin jetzt auf 1GiB runter.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. April 2014)

Mir selber reichen 150MB derzeit aus, auch wenn ich damit sehr sparsam umgehe.
Aber ich kenne auch welche die brauchen 4-5Gb im Monat, was aber auch daran liegt das sie nie damit im WLAN sein können.


----------



## godfather22 (30. April 2014)

Ich hab allein in den letzten vier Tagen 262MB +1,21GB über Wlan verbraucht 
Magine zieht eben ordentlich Volumen. Das ist übrigens eine super APP zum Fernsehen auch mit den privaten Sendern


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> The ****?


 


watercooled schrieb:


> Will ick auch. Zeig her.


 
Habe kurz vor Ende des Vodafone-Geschäftsjahres (meines Wissens nach Ende März), wenn VF nochmal die Bilanz schönen will und extra Provisionen raushaut, mir entsprechende Auszahlungsangebote bei Telefon-Treff eingeholt und dort den genannten Vertrag abgeschlossen. Konditionen sind: 34,99 im Monat (Junge Leute) und 650€ Auszahlung. Der Händler über den ich abgeschlossen habe, heißt dort i-mobile24.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Mein Datenverbrauch vom letzten Monat:

Mobil: 4,3 GB
Wifi: 26,3 GB


Fragen?  Dafür war ich letzten Monat nur "wenig" draußen, da ich lernen musste.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte letzten Monat 153MB und 34GB im WiFi. 
Kommt davon wenn man fast jeden Abend Streams guckt.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Mai 2014)

Wo kann man denn eigentlich in Android den Datenverbrauch über WLAN sehen?
Hab das bisher nur die Mobilfunknetzdaten gefunden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2014)

Da wo du den Mobilfunkverbrauch siehst Menü Taste > WLAN anzeigen
So geht's jedenfalls bei Slim, bei TouchWiz weiß ich es nicht, sollte aber auch so sein.


----------



## sp01 (1. Mai 2014)

Was den daran dran, das Android neuerdings wohl keine Speichererweiterung (SD Card) unterstützt? Mir würde es vermutlich wenig ausmachen, die letzten 3Jahre bin ich auh mit 16GB ausgekommen. Aber ärgerlich ist so was dann doch. Oder liegt das doch am Hersteller des Phones, was ich er vermute 
Hab das in einer amazon Rez gelesen...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2014)

Google findet es ist eine zu große Herausforderung für den User wenn er zwei getrennte Speicherbereiche für seine Daten hat. Ergo rät man offiziell davon ab SD Karten zu unterstützen. Ob der Hersteller das macht bleibt ihm im Endeffekt aber selbst überlassen.
(Erster Post mit dem Touchpad@CM10.2)


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Mai 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Da wo du den Mobilfunkverbrauch siehst Menü Taste > WLAN anzeigen
> So geht's jedenfalls bei Slim, bei TouchWiz weiß ich es nicht, sollte aber auch so sein.


 
Ich weiß gerade nichtmal welches Menü du genau meinst.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2014)

die drei punkte antippen im datenverbrauchsfenster


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Mai 2014)

@Soldat0815
Danke jetzt habe ich es, bei mir waren es seit dem 3 April übers WLAN 7,81GB und über die Mobiledatenverbindung 143MB


----------



## watercooled (1. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Google findet es ist eine zu große Herausforderung für den User wenn er zwei getrennte Speicherbereiche für seine Daten hat. Ergo rät man offiziell davon ab SD Karten zu unterstützen. Ob der Hersteller das macht bleibt ihm im Endeffekt aber selbst überlassen.
> (Erster Post mit dem Touchpad@CM10.2)


 
Und was hältst du davon?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2014)

Falls du das in Klammern meinst: Gerade für den Preis genial. Selbst das spaßhalber versuchte RealRacing 3 läuft und mit dem Touchstone ist auch ein bisschen "premium feeling" dabei.

Falls du das ohne Klammern meinst: Schwachsinn.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Das Google SD Karten für Schwachsinn hält ist aber nichts neues ...


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Mai 2014)

Leider, ja.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Mai 2014)

Ich brauche die sd Karten... 
Ich hätte vom 16 April bis ersten Mai 200MB mobil und 49Gb über WLAN 

Kommt von Watchever, ich schau da gerne mal abend im Bett ein paar Serien in Hd und das braucht wohl ziemlich viel


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Mai 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die Insider hier, ist schon was bekannt wann das Kitkat Update fürs Xperia Z kommen soll?


----------



## Stern1710 (1. Mai 2014)

Soll hetht im Mai kommen,  wie immer aber Gewähr


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Ich flame Samsung zwar immer, aber ... ähhm ... das mit den Updates haben sie mittlerweile halbwegs raus.

Android upgrade report card: KitKat, six months later | Computerworld Blogs


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn sie die immer wieder verkacken.......


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2014)

Ja, das ist ja ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Mai 2014)

Eben, was will ich mit einem Update, das mein Handy mit Knox verseucht


----------



## godfather22 (1. Mai 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit einen Film, den ich im Google play store gekauft hab und auf mein Gerät gelanden habe vom Handy auf den Chromecast zu streamen? Mit AllCast geht das afaik ja leider nicht...


----------



## Scroll (2. Mai 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit einen Film, den ich im Google play store gekauft hab und auf mein Gerät gelanden habe vom Handy auf den Chromecast zu streamen? Mit AllCast geht das afaik ja leider nicht...


 
Geht wenn du play Movies mit dem chromecast verbindest


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Mai 2014)

Also ich muss nochmal fragen:
Ich habe 2 Tablets der gleichen Art und möchte alles(Daten, Programme, Einstellungen, etc) von einem Tablet auf das andere übertragen.
Wie mache ich das?
Je ausführlicher die Anleitung desto besser.

Falls das wichtig ist:
Asus Memo Pad HD7


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2014)

Ein Nandroid vom einen aufs andere schmeißen?


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Mai 2014)

@Leandros: 
Gibts da auch Optionen ohne root?

@Klarstorix:
Quasi, yo


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2014)

@GoldenMic: Komplett 1:1. Nein. Sonst Helium.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Mai 2014)

Helium?


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2014)

Ja, eine App.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Mai 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Helium?


 
Ähnlich wie titanium, erfordert aber keine Root Rechte. Kann aber etwas weniger.


----------



## sp01 (2. Mai 2014)

Leider konnte ich über Google kein zufriedenstellende Lösung finden, YT mit anderem GMail Konto nutzen als dem Hauptkonto.

Edit:hab's gefunden, rechts im Dropdown-Menü


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2014)

Ich kann bei keiner E Mail App ein T Online IMAP Konto hinzufügen obwohl ich die Server manuell einstelle woran kann das liegen?


----------



## watercooled (2. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Falls du das in Klammern meinst: Gerade für den Preis genial. Selbst das spaßhalber versuchte RealRacing 3 läuft und mit dem Touchstone ist auch ein bisschen "premium feeling" dabei.
> 
> Falls du das ohne Klammern meinst: Schwachsinn.


 
Meinte das in den klammern


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2014)

Hey, seit mehreren Tagen nun höre ich beim Telefonieren nichts mehr. Die Gesprächspartner können mich aber hören. Ich bin auch sicher, dass der Lautsprecher nicht kaputt ist, denn wenn ich mein Handy zurücksetzen, dann geht alles normal. Nutze nun schon seit rund 9 Monaten SlimBean und möchte nicht zurücksetzen. Habe auch schon mal Apps deinstalliert, die ich in letzter Zeit neu installiert habe, das hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## Der Maniac (2. Mai 2014)

Zurücksetzten^^

Solche Fehler zu suchen ist die Mühe nicht Wert, Titanium Backup und los!


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2014)

Hab keine Lust, alles wieder neu einzurichten...


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2014)

Musst du mit Titanium Backup doch nicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2014)

Aber die Benutzeroberfläche etc. muss man komplett neu einrichten...


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2014)

Stimmt.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2014)

Du antwortest ja schneller als mein Handy lädt


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2014)

Bekomm die Benachrichtigung direkt auf die Uhr.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Mai 2014)

Bei mir kommen mittlerweile irgendwie mehr Tapatalk Nachrichten an als Whatsapp Nachrichten.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2014)

Kann man WhatsApp eigentlich auf ein Wlan-Tablet spiegeln?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Mai 2014)

Da klinke ich mich gleich mal ein:

Bzw auf ein Tablet mit gleicher Rufnummer (da Multicard) spiegeln?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Mai 2014)

Googelt ihr eig manchmal bevor ihr nachfragt. Das mit Whatsapp ist einfach easy googleable.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Mai 2014)

Jo, die meisten Sachen da sind halt einfach von 2012. Seitdem hat sich bei WA wieder viel verändert.

Außerdem hat mein Tab kein Root, mein S4 schon.


----------



## mrfloppy (3. Mai 2014)

Nicht wirklich machbar. Was man googln kann,  läuft nicht sauber parallel auf zwei Geräten


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2014)

WhatsApp auf mehreren Geräten ist eigentlich nicht möglich.


----------



## AchtBit (3. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich suche einen Dateimanager der in der Lage ist Verzeichnisse, je nach Typ "logisch, symbolisch, symbolisch mit alias", farbig hervorzuheben. Ne Attributenangabe wäre auch ok. Zusätzlich wäre es noch super, wenn die Quelle, oder umgekehrt die Ziel-Verknüpfung, in Klammern hinter dem Ordnernamen, hirarchisch angezeigt wird.

Ich wäre aber schon mit der Differenzierung allein zufrieden.

Danke und Greetz 8


----------



## watercooled (3. Mai 2014)

@Leandros Sofern immer nur eines der Geräte eingeschaltet ist geht das schon.


----------



## godfather22 (3. Mai 2014)

WhatsApp auf zwei Geräten ist eigentlich einfach einzurichten. Aufm Handy installieren, mit Titanium ein Backup machen, die aktuelle apk aus dem Netz laden und auf dem Tablet installieren. Die APP nicht starten und mit den Backup-Daten von Titanium wiederherstellen. 
Man kann dann mit seinen Kontakten schreiben und wenn WA im Vordergrund ist auch empfangen aber die übers Tablet empfangenen und geschriebenen Nachrichten werden dann nicht aufs Handy geladen.


----------



## sp01 (4. Mai 2014)

schon jemand Hangouts versucht, hab lieber die Finger davon gelassen.

 Such noch was wie ein Notizblock, vielleicht gibt es sogar ja schon vorinstalliert - bin erst seit zwei Tagen umgestiegen


----------



## mrfloppy (4. Mai 2014)

Hangouts ist soweit Ok,  nutze es selber   aber nur für SMS wenn dann mal eine kommt.  Notizblock gibt's im store oder auch schon vorinstalliert,  bei meinem HTC One zb ist der unter der app kritzeln


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2014)

Als Notizblock nutze ich Google Keep(nennt sich zu Deutsch jetzt "Notizen"). Der Klassiker wäre wohl Evernote.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Mai 2014)

sp01 schrieb:


> schon jemand Hangouts versucht, hab lieber die Finger davon gelassen.
> 
> Such noch was wie ein Notizblock, vielleicht gibt es sogar ja schon vorinstalliert - bin erst seit zwei Tagen umgestiegen


 
Google keep.


----------



## sp01 (4. Mai 2014)

Danke euch, werd sie mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2014)

Simplenote ist noch empfehlenswert.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Mai 2014)

Aber wieder ein Dienst wo man sich anmelden muss, bei Google ist man ja sowieso.
Aber ist natürlich auch eine Sache der Vorliebe im UI.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich unter Omni über USB das Tonsignal ohne extra App ausgeben lassen kann? Es wäre echt praktisch wenn ich im Urlaub nicht mein Netbook mitschleppen müsste um meinen FiiO E10 zu betreiben


----------



## Leandros (5. Mai 2014)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob Android überhaupt Audio über USB nativ unterstützt.


----------



## AchtBit (5. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Man muss dem Gehirn nur sagen, das man von Illegalen Kopien von Apps fernbleiben soll, schon ist die Gefahr sich einen "Virus" (bzw eigentlich kann es nur Malware sein) auf seinem Gerät einzufangen auf unter 1% gesunken.
> 
> @Achtbit: Ich kenne Bluestacks jetzt nur vos hören, aber das ist ein interessantes Problem.
> Wenn du die Datei hin und her kopierst, ist sie auf Bluestacks nicht defekt? Wenn du sie allerdings auf deinem PC versuchst zu öffnen, ist sie defekt? Sehe ich das Richtig? Riecht mir fast danach, als ob das so sein sollte ...
> Man müsste jetzt nur noch den Algorithmus dafür rausbekommen, wie die Dateien zerstört werden, dann kann man sie auch wiederherstellen.


 

Nicht ganz so. Wenn ich eine bereits zerstörte Datei nochmal ins BST kopiere und wieder zurück, dann bleibt sie unverändert. Also quasi ist die Modifikation nach einem Muster, dass sich bei identischen Daten wiederholt. Die Daten wurden schon geändert aber halt an der gleichen Stelle, so dass man die gleiche Datei wiedererhält. Einmal zerstört geht die auch im BST nimmer.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob Android überhaupt Audio über USB nativ unterstützt.


 
So weit ich weiß ( http://www.golem.de/news/jelly-bean-android-4-1-unterstuetzt-auch-usb-audio-1207-92893.html) unterstützt Android das seit 4.1


----------



## Leandros (5. Mai 2014)

Aber den FiiO E10 DAC nicht.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Aber den FiiO E10 DAC nicht.


 
Gibt es eine halbwegs einfach Lösung den zu implementieren (also eine die ich auch gebacken bekomme  )? Unter Linux dürfte der ja auch laufen...


----------



## Leandros (5. Mai 2014)

Kernelmodul schreiben.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2014)

Wenn er wirklich von Linux unterstützt wird muss man "nur" das entsprechende Modul auf ARM portieren und in den Kernel laden.


----------



## sp01 (5. Mai 2014)

Bin umm großen und ganzen bisher zufrieden mit dem Umstieg, nur produziert Android scheinbar mehr Datenverkehr.


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Mai 2014)

Hat von euch auch in den letzten Tagen Probleme mit WhatsApp gehabt?
Bei mir kommen namlich nicht mehr immer alle Benachrichtigungen von WhatsApp an und erst wenn ich dann auf den Kontakt drauf gehe lädt er die letzte Nachricht die dann schon teilweise über 2-3 Stunden alt ist.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Mai 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Hat von euch auch in den letzten Tagen Probleme mit WhatsApp gehabt?
> Bei mir kommen namlich nicht mehr immer alle Benachrichtigungen von WhatsApp an und erst wenn ich dann auf den Kontakt drauf gehe lädt er die letzte Nachricht die dann schon teilweise über 2-3 Stunden alt ist.



Ach und ich dachte schon, dass muss so? 

Ne hatte ich die Tage auch schon des Öfteren


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Mai 2014)

Hat Facebook wohl Probleme mit den Backup-Servern


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Mai 2014)

Dann bin ich ja wenigstens nicht alleine, teilweise kommen dann wenn es Sprachnachrichten sind sie zwar noch 2-3 Stunden später an aber sie müssten noch heruntergeladen werden was dann aber nicht klappt weil die Datei dazu verschwunden ist und das ist schon etwas ärgerlich.

 Seitdem Facebook Whatsapp übernommen hat kommt es mir auch so vor das immer öfter solche Fehler passieren, sei es das als auch das sie komplett down sind und auch das die Zuletzt online Zeiten oft nicht stimmen, z.B. da hat mir jemand vor 1 oder 2 Minuten geschrieben und der Kontakt soll aber zuletzt vor 3 oder 4 Stunden online gewesen sein, das hatte ich eine Zeit lang so oft das da nur geholfen hat den Cache immer zu löschen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Mai 2014)

Jup, WhatsApp buggt inzwischen massiv rum.


----------



## 10203040 (6. Mai 2014)

Auf meinem iphone habe ich keine Probleme mit whatsapp


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit meinem Note 3 und Whatsapp


----------



## watercooled (6. Mai 2014)

Bei mir auch alles Tacco. Ich ziehe mir gleich mal CM11 aufs Handy. 
Mal sehen was das taugt


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2014)

Dito. Kein Problem mit WhatsApp auf dem iPhone.


----------



## watercooled (7. Mai 2014)

Warum hat KitKat denn so gottesmäßig große icons?? Ist ja furchtbar.
Ansonsten ganz gut bis jetzt.


----------



## Klartext (7. Mai 2014)

Das liegt am Launcher, nehme mal an GNL und nicht an KitKat..


----------



## Nils_93 (7. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum hat KitKat denn so gottesmäßig große icons?? Ist ja furchtbar.
> Ansonsten ganz gut bis jetzt.


 
Leg dir doch nen Custom Launcher (Nova Launcher) mit Skins(Voxis Two UI) deiner Wahl drauf, dann macht Android gleich viel mehr Freude! Ich selber habe mich da an einem Tutorial Video von ColdFustion orientiert und auch wenn es nun ein bisschen Hipster mäßig ausschaut ist es allemal ansehnlicher als das Skin was Samsung vorinstalliert hatte auf meinem Note 3, finde ich zumindest. Kannst dir das Video ja bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen, ich schon echt stark wie hübsch Android ausschauen kann mit ein paar einfachen Mods!

Link zum Tutorial von ColdFustion: Hier

MfG Nils


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2014)

Welche Icon packs nutzt ihr denn so? Ich bin momentan bei voxel und finde das nicht einmal schlecht

@Leandros 
Hast du eine O+O Einladung bekommen?


----------



## watercooled (7. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich den CM Standard Launcher + Holo Theme.
Nur ist seit KitKat alles total riesig, und das obwohl ich die DPI auf 270 runter gestellt habe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mir Nova premium kaufe, kann ich dann eine Geste einstellen wo Screenshots gemacht werden?


----------



## watercooled (7. Mai 2014)

Jetzt habe ich SlimKat aufm Handy. Von der größe her zwar das genaue gegenteil aber es gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## rocc (7. Mai 2014)

Icon-Pack: Click UI.
Ein super schönes Flat-Theme.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Mai 2014)

Findet es eig niemand schade das whatsapp nicht die Android Smileys benutzt?

Pixalated Icon Themen ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Mai 2014)

Nutze kein WhatsApp mehr darum mir egal was sie nutzen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2014)

Ich schau mir die Icon packs mal an  

Hat einer hier für den Nova launcher bezahlt? Dann kann man ja Gesten einstellen, weiß einer ob man zum Beispiel einstellen kann dass mit einem doppelklick auf den Display ein Screenshot gemacht wird?


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Mai 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Findet es eig niemand schade das whatsapp nicht die Android Smileys benutzt?
> 
> Pixalated Icon Themen ist auch ganz nett.



Wie sehen denn die Smileys von Android selber denn aus?
 Habe die selber noch nie gesehen bei Android.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Mai 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich schau mir die Icon packs mal an
> 
> Hat  einer hier für den Nova launcher bezahlt? Dann kann man ja Gesten  einstellen, weiß einer ob man zum Beispiel einstellen kann dass mit  einem doppelklick auf den Display ein Screenshot gemacht wird?


 
Ne geht nicht zumindest finde ich die Funktion nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ne geht nicht zumindest finde ich die Funktion nicht.


 
Ok, lohnt es sich denn trotzdem?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Mai 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Smileys von Android selber denn aus?
> Habe die selber noch nie gesehen bei Android.


 
Guck mal in Hangouts oder im Netz. 
Ich finde die more kawaii als die Whatsapp dinger.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

 Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. 

 Ich hab mir vor rund 2 Monaten ein Moto G (4.4.2) zugelegt und hab nun ein kleines Problem:
 Im Google Play kann ich keine Einkäufe tätigen, bekomme immer nur die Fehlermeldung "Fehler beim Verarbeiten des Kaufs: [BM-CPH-08]" zu sehen. 
 Bin mit dem selben Konto angemeldet wie mit meinem ehemaligen Xperia Active und da ging es problemlos.

 Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich kein Google+-Konto habe? 

 Danke für die Hilfe im Vorraus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Mai 2014)

Mal Force Stop, Cache cleanen, neu starten probiert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2014)

Cache cleanen und neu starten hab ich versucht, hat aber nichts gebracht.

 Was ist Force Stop?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Mai 2014)

"Beenden erzwingen" beim Playstore und den Play services, bei beiden den cache cleanen (danach) dann neustarten. Hat bei mir eig immer alles gefixt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Mai 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ok, lohnt es sich denn trotzdem?


 
Ich finde der Launcher ist der beste darum ja allein schon um die zu unterstützen
Außerdem gibts doch das 15 Minütige Rückgaberecht.(glaub ich zumindest)


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Mai 2014)

Den Fehler hab ich immer wenn ich auf ne neue Rom hab, aber das erledigt sich immer nach nen Reboot.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> "Beenden erzwingen" beim Playstore und den Play services, bei beiden den cache cleanen (danach) dann neustarten. Hat bei mir eig immer alles gefixt.


Immer noch gleiche Fehlermeldung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Mai 2014)

Mal die Playstore updates deinstalliert, und per APK ausm Netz geupdatet?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2014)

Was ist APK? 

 Ich weiss, mein Android-Wissen ist bescheiden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was ist APK?
> 
> Ich weiss, mein Android-Wissen ist bescheiden.


 
Er meint dass du die app Updates deinstallieren sollst und dir die neueste Version aus dem Netz ziehen sollst


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2014)

Actually, application package file.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Actually, application package file.


 
Oder so  gleich mal editieren 
Man lernt immer wieder mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Er meint dass du die app Updates deinstallieren sollst und dir die neueste Version aus dem Netz ziehen sollst


So weit ich das beurteilen kann, ist alles auf dem aktuellen Stand bzw. wurde gerade wieder geupdate da ich ja gerade die "alten" Updates entfernt hatte.


----------



## Re4dt (7. Mai 2014)

Dinge die nur mir passieren. 

Heute mein neues iPhone 5S bekommen mit dem Galaxy Tab3 Lite. 

Zuvor lag im Flur eine Kiste die Zurück an Amazon musste noch offen... 

Meine kleine Schwester scheint in meiner Abwesenheit das Tablet genommen und gespielt zu haben. 
Hierbei so klug sie war hat sie das Ding in den Amazon Rücksendekarton gesteckt.  
Drei mal dürft ihr raten richtig der Karton ist schon verschickt. 

Was sollt ich jetzt machen? 
Meint ihr ich seh das Ding je wieder ? 

Könnt so kotzen!
Das raubt mir gerade so meinen nerv!!!!!


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Mai 2014)

auch nicht schlecht.  Post hingehen und Amazon benachrichtigen und hoffen


----------



## watercooled (8. Mai 2014)

Rechnung von der Post behalten und direkt bei Amazon melden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Im Google Play kann ich keine Einkäufe tätigen, bekomme immer nur die Fehlermeldung "Fehler beim Verarbeiten des Kaufs: [BM-CPH-08]" zu sehen.
> Bin mit dem selben Konto angemeldet wie mit meinem ehemaligen Xperia Active und da ging es problemlos.


Ich muß die Aussage von mir korrigieren das es das selbe Konto ist:
selbes Mail-Konto ja, aber mir ist in den Sinn gekommen das ich beim Xperia Active zwei Mail-Adressen hatte > meine Google-Mail-Adresse und meine reguläre Mail-Adresse.
Das Moto G hab ich nun mit meiner regulären Mail-Adresse (sunrise.ch) angemeldet > kann es sein das es mit der nicht geht obwohl dieses Konto auch von Google gehostet wird?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2014)

Ohne Googlekonto dürftest du im Store eigentlich gar nichts bekommen.

Und wenn es das Falsche ist, dann hätte z.B. die Kontakt Wiederherstellung nicht funktionieren dürfen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2014)

Das komische ist nur das ich alles kostenlose problemlos bekomme.

Ich werd jetzt heute Mittag mal MobileZone einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## SB94 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ne kleine Frage 
Sollte man mittels Recovery (z. B. ClockworkMod Recovery) die Partition \system formatieren bevor man ein neues ROM per Recovery installiert?


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2014)

Nö, brauchst du nicht. Kannst du aber machen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Mai 2014)

aber dann sind auch die gapps weg.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2014)

wenn es ein update ist ist das nicht nötig. Bei einer komplett anderen Rom würde ich immer alles löschen.
Ich hatte jedenfalls schon Roms die ohne nicht stabil liefen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Mai 2014)

will hier jemand ein find5? 

Irgwie hat mir das Find7a den Kopf verdreht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Mai 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> will hier jemand ein find5?
> 
> Irgwie hat mir das Find7a den Kopf verdreht.


 
Ich finde das Find 7 auch geil. Der Frage ist ob a oder nicht a. 
Ich warte aber wohl noch ein bisschen, zur Auswahl stehen jetzt G3, Z2, Find 7 und das O+O


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich konnte mein Problem bis zu einem gewissen Grad lösen:
Meine Sunrise-Adresse scheint nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad mit Google kompatibel zu sein > hab mir jetzt ein zweites Konto mit einer Gmail-Adresse zugelegt und mit der funktionieren die Play-Einkäufe.

Was allerdings nicht funktioniert sind die In-App-Einkäufe bei "Pflanzen vs Zombies 2" (mich interessiert das mittlere Paket) > funktioniert das jetzt einfach bei mir nicht oder haben andere dieses Problem auch?


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. Mai 2014)

Android will dich nur daran hindern EA zu unterstützen


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2014)

Vollkommen verständlich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Vollkommen verständlich.


Wieso?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2014)

Nachtrag:
Es sind nicht nur die In-APP-Käufe von PvsZ2 sondern sämtliche gehen nicht.


----------



## meik19081999 (9. Mai 2014)

Hey ich habe ein Samsung Galaxy S3 und würde auch gerne mal android 4.4 aber kenne mich mit rooten usw garnicht aus bzw mit flashen.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht erklären wie das geht?
bzw ob es sich lohnt?
was würde ich mehr haben bzw vielleicht weniger?
und welche Custom ROM währe zu empfehlen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2014)

http://www.android-hilfe.de/samsung-galaxy-s3-i9300-forum/


----------



## watercooled (9. Mai 2014)

CM Installer


----------



## Stern1710 (9. Mai 2014)

Als  Custom-ROM kann ich dir den Cyanogenmod empfehlen. CM 11 = Android 4.4 ist aktuell nur in den Niggtly und Snapshotbuilds verfügbar.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Mai 2014)

CM läuft grottig auf dem S3, schaut mal im Android Hilfe Fred.


----------



## watercooled (10. Mai 2014)

Muss er ja nicht nutzen.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Mai 2014)

Ich selber interessiere mich ja auch schon mittlerweile für eine CustomRom für mein S4 Mini (GT-I9195), aber CM11 gibt es auch dafür im Nightly und Snapshopbuilds.
Kennt da noch jemand ROMs die auch auf Android 4.4 basieren und fürs S4 Mini sind?


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Muss er ja nicht nutzen.


 
Ich weiß, aber ich wollte ihn warnen, bevor er dann unzufrieden ist. 
Ich empfehle Slim, aber noch ein bisschen warten bis die neue Stable rauskommt, sollte bald so weit sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Mai 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> CM läuft grottig auf dem S3, schaut mal im Android Hilfe Fred.


 
Stimmt bei mir auf jedenfall nicht


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Mai 2014)

Dann gehörst du zu den wenigen die Glück haben  
Welche Version?


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Mai 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dann gehörst du zu den wenigen die Glück haben
> Welche Version?


 
also soll ich lieber noch warten?
bei läuft seit 4.3 kaum noch irgendwas normal 
damals mit 4.1 war alles noch schön und gut und jetzt dauerts 10 sec bis ich fotos in der galerie sehe bzw wenn ich aus einer app rausgehe mit home button das sehe ich für ein paar sec nur den hintergrund und unten in der mitte "menu" 
mein ram ist fast immer auf 800-900mb obwohl ich apps immer schliese bzw kaum welche instaliert hab.
und da dachte ich mir ne cuatom rom könnte helfen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Mai 2014)

Die hier  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte eigentlich mal updaten aber wenn das Probleme geben könnte mach ichs lieber nicht. 

Du musst ja nicht CM nehmen, gibt sehr viele andere gute, Foxi schwärmt immer von slim 

Welche Hersteller geben eigentlich ihre Quellcodes raus? Sony macht das doch, oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Mai 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> also soll ich lieber noch warten?
> bei läuft seit 4.3 kaum noch irgendwas normal
> damals mit 4.1 war alles noch schön und gut und jetzt dauerts 10 sec bis ich fotos in der galerie sehe bzw wenn ich aus einer app rausgehe mit home button das sehe ich für ein paar sec nur den hintergrund und unten in der mitte "menu"
> mein ram ist fast immer auf 800-900mb obwohl ich apps immer schliese bzw kaum welche instaliert hab.
> und da dachte ich mir ne cuatom rom könnte helfen.


Jo, da kann dir ne Rom helfen, aber cm läuft wie gesagt auf dem s3 momentan nicht gut. 
Gute Alternativen sind Omni und SlimKat. 



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also die sollte eigentlich nicht gut sein, aber Ok


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Mai 2014)

Läuft aber trotzdem nicht zu einwandfrei


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2014)

Hab jetztnen Sony Xperia Z.
Kann ich meine Apps von meinem Asus Meo Pad HD 7 da irgendwie drauf tun? Würde ungern alles nochmal downloaden müssen bei dem begrenzten Volumen.

Achja: Systemupdates gehen sicher auch vom Volumen ab nehm ich an?


----------



## Leandros (10. Mai 2014)

Ja, alles geht vom Volumen ab. Kein WiFi?

Du kannst ein Backup erstellen (z.B mit Helium / TitaniumBackup) und stellst es auf dem Handy wieder her.


----------



## Scroll (10. Mai 2014)

Hast du kein WLAN zur Verfügung?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2014)

Ne hab ich nicht. Hab zur Zeit nur nen Stick und auch der hat nur 5 Gb Volumen. Echt zum Heulen aktuell.


----------



## CL4P-TP (10. Mai 2014)

Das ist dann schei....

Wie lange würde es dauern bis du wieder was gescheites hast?


----------



## godfather22 (10. Mai 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ne hab ich nicht. Hab zur Zeit nur nen Stick und auch der hat nur 5 Gb Volumen. Echt zum Heulen aktuell.


 
Setz dich doch in ein Starbucks


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2014)

In 4 Wochen hab ich für nen Wochenende mal wieder was ordentliches. Da fahr ich nämlich mal nach Hause 

Starbucks ist ne gute Idee. Weiß aber nicht wo es eins gibt. Daher gehts morgen zu Mecces


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (10. Mai 2014)

Freien WLAN-Zugang gibt es mittlerweile fast überall .

Unsere Bäckerei sogar .


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2014)

Sag das mal den Pensionen/Ferienwohnung, bei denen ich aktuell übernachte.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Mai 2014)

Ja was streunst du auch so durch die Weltgeschichte.


----------



## watercooled (11. Mai 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Freien WLAN-Zugang gibt es mittlerweile fast überall .
> 
> Unsere Bäckerei sogar .


 
Bis auf McDonalds habe ich noch nirgendwo freies WLAN gefunden.


----------



## DrSin (11. Mai 2014)

Wat? In jedem bekommst du 60min kostenlos...


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bis auf McDonalds habe ich noch nirgendwo freies WLAN gefunden.


 
Ich hab sowas in letzter Zeit schon öfter gesehen gerade bei Cafés, da wird es sogar schon draußen beworben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Mai 2014)

WEP verschlüsseltes WLAN ist doch praktisch "frei zugänglich". Nicht ganz lagal, aber naja musst du ja nicht jedem auf die Nase binden. Und wer noch WEP nutzt hat sowieso keine Ahnung, wie er sich die verbundenen Geräte anguckt.
Ein WEP sieht man ab und zu immer wieder mal.


----------



## watercooled (11. Mai 2014)

Geh mal mach Österreich... Da ist WEP unglaublich verbreitet.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2014)

Öhm. Weshalb?


----------



## godfather22 (11. Mai 2014)

Es gibt jetzt überigens eine App mit der man Spotify auch ohne BubbleUPNP am Chromecast nutzen kann. Nennt sich Spoticast und funktioniert nach dem was ich bis jetzt so getestet hab ziemlich gut, ein paar Kinderkrankheiten außgenommen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (12. Mai 2014)

Hey! Bin (als Mac-User) schon seit längerem mit dem Nexus 5 am liebäugeln (obwohl ja bald einmal der Nachfolger kommen soll). Nun habe ich diesbezüglich eine Frage. Gibt es eine Android Passwörter Manager App, welche a) eine desktop version für osx hat und b)über wlan syncen kann (da ich cloud diensten wie dropbox, icloud und co nicht sonderlich vertraue)? Im Moment nutze ich die 1password app mit dem Iphone. Da kann man super via wlan zwischen dem macbook und meinem iphone die passwörter syncen. Eine Android Version gibt es zwar auch, aber da lässt sich nur per Dropbox syncen und das will ich ja nicht. Any ideas?


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2014)

1Password für Android. 
Eine neue Version ist angekündigt, die aktuelle ist ziemlicher Müll.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2014)

Ich will keine anKündigung, ich will Taten.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Mai 2014)

SlimKat stable 5 ist draußen, wenn man die rom flashen will, sollte man es jetzt machen.


----------



## watercooled (13. Mai 2014)

Warum?

Läuft bei mir mittlerweile wie ein Sack Nüsse. Vor allem Audiotechnisch.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Mai 2014)

Weil man dann die aktuellste Version für den längsten Möglichen Zeitraum hat. 
Wobei die 4 ja auch ok läuft.

Ist das mit dem Sack Nüsse positiv oder negativ zu verstehen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2014)

Die Lösung für all die Leute die sicher beschweren ihr 5" Smartphone nicht mehr mit einer Hand bedienen zu können 
Köstlichkeiten aus Japan: der Fingerverlängerer fürs Phablet | TechStage


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Die Lösung für all die Leute die sicher beschweren ihr 5" Smartphone nicht mehr mit einer Hand bedienen zu können
> Köstlichkeiten aus Japan: der Fingerverlängerer fürs Phablet | TechStage


 
Das hab ich auch schon gesehen 
Hab köstlich drüber gelacht


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2014)

So. Ich belebe mal meine ganzen Android Geräte wieder. 
Habe ein Nexus 7 2013 (am Release Day gekauft) ... habe es an dem Tag aufgeladen und genutzt ... danach nie wieder. 
Mein Nexus 5 habe ich glaube ich sogar noch weniger genutzt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn du die nicht brauchst, ich nehm sie dir gerne ab.


----------



## JPW (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte mir überlegt ein Nexus 7 anzuschaffen um in der Uni PDF Skripte usw zu lesen, hab ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht gemacht... 

Könnte mir also vorstellen, dass es doch ganz nützlich ist. 

Hast du einfach keinen Verwendungszweck oder liegt es am Nexus?


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2014)

Das Nexus 7 hat bei mir einen nutzen, Bücher lesen. Genau deswegen habe ich es auch wieder ausgekramt, habe jetzt Urlaub und deshalb wieder Zeit mal was zu lesen. 
Sonst halte ich Tablets für ziemlich sinnlos. Konnte mich nie für begeistern und werde es wohl nie.


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2014)

Das Nexus 7 hat bei mir einen nutzen, Bücher lesen. Genau deswegen habe ich es auch wieder ausgekramt, habe jetzt Urlaub und deshalb wieder Zeit mal was zu lesen. 
Sonst halte ich Tablets für ziemlich sinnlos. Konnte mich nie für begeistern und werde es wohl nie.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

Er hat gefühlte 5 aktuelle Smartphones rumliegen. 
Ich vermute es liegt nicht am Nexus.

Aber nen Tablet. Mhh, wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich das neben Smartphone, PC und Laptop wirklich brauche. Und damit ob ich es auch wirklich nutzen würde oder obs die meiste Teit einfach nur rumliegt.
Meinen iPod nutz ich auch nicht mehr, seit ich ein Handy hab, meinen iPod Touch nicht mehr seit ich ein Smartphone hab.


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2014)

Richtig, ich brauch auch nur meinen Laptop, das reicht. Aber mit dem kann man im Bett so schlecht lesen. 




> Er hat gefühlte 5 aktuelle Smartphones rumliegen.


Berufskrankheit.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab an Mobilgeräten mittlerweile (absteigend nach Bildschirmdiagonale) Laptop, Convertible, Tablet, eBook und Smartphone im Einsatz und jeder davon hat seine dedizierten Einsatzbereiche. Wobei der reine Lappi am wenigsten zu sagen hat.
Dem Tablet hab ich gerade mal MS Office aufgezwungen. Aber als Fan von Harwaretasten(alle ausser dem Tablet haben ne komplette HW-Tastatur) wird das wohl ne Spielerei bleiben.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Mai 2014)

Wieso, hochkannt hinstellen und fertig xD die macbooks können PDF Dateien doch so super drehen  xD


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2014)

Habe ich sogar mal mit meinem MacBook Air gemacht. 

@Olstyle: Respekt, das du das so kannst. Ich hab mir extra ein rMBP gekauft, um nur noch ein Gerät zu haben, anstatt mehrere. Ich fand es nervig, immer die Daten zwischen Mac Pro und MacBook Air zu syncen, so find ich das viel besser. Kostet allerdings auch mehr.


Edit: Was mir jetzt nach so langer Abstinenz direkt auffällt ... das Schwarz der Nexus 5 / Nexus 7 Displays ist ja grässlich!


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2014)

Dropbox, IMAP und Google-Kalender halten eigentlich alles was ich brauche automatisch synchron. Nur das Kindle muss eh nirgendwo mit synchronisieren. Das ist ein Buch und sonst nichts. 
Es könnte sein dass die gesamte Ladung HW weniger gekostet hat als dein MBP^^.


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, hat es höchstwahrscheinlich. 3000€ für ein Laptop ist schon ne stolze Nummer. 
Ich habe immer über mein internet Netzwerk und Bittorrent Sync gesynced, lief auch, war aber trotzdem Nervig. Liegt halt auch größtenteils daran, das ich meine ganzen Entwicklungstools immer an zwei Rechnern updaten musste, alles andere doppelt installieren etc.


Edit: Kann mir jemand das neuste N5 Factory Image Downloaden und nur den Bootloader für mich irgendwo Uploaden? 400 MB Download schafft Kabel Deutschland nicht, ich kann ja nichtmal beim ersten Versuch Google aufrufen -_-

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#hammerheadkot49h


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Mai 2014)

Suche ein Zweithandy für u.a. Rock im Park. Was kann man denn nehmen? Sollte größer als 4,3 Zoll sein und allerallerhöchstens nen Hunni kosten.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dropbox, IMAP und Google-Kalender halten eigentlich alles was ich brauche automatisch synchron. Nur das Kindle muss eh nirgendwo mit synchronisieren. Das ist ein Buch und sonst nichts.
> Es könnte sein dass die gesamte Ladung HW weniger gekostet hat als dein MBP^^.


 
Verrätst du mir kurz, welchen IMAP-Anbieter du nutzt? Kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Mai 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Suche ein Zweithandy für u.a. Rock im Park. Was kann man denn nehmen? Sollte größer als 4,3 Zoll sein und allerallerhöchstens nen Hunni kosten.


 
Motorola Moto E.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Mai 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Suche ein Zweithandy für u.a. Rock im Park. Was kann man denn nehmen? Sollte größer als 4,3 Zoll sein und allerallerhöchstens nen Hunni kosten.


 
Motorola Moto E.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir kurz, welchen IMAP-Anbieter du nutzt? Kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig?


1und1 und GMX.  Bei GMX muss man einfach von Hand die IMAP-Daten (Standartports auf imap.gmx.de mit ssl/tls) eingeben, das geht auch mit dem Freemail Konto.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Mai 2014)

Das Moto E kommt aber nicht vor Rock im Park raus, oder?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Mai 2014)

keine Ahnung wann RiP ist.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Mai 2014)

6. bis 9. Juni


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Mai 2014)

ja das wird knapp. release Anfang Juni.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Mai 2014)

Kann beim Kernel flashen was passieren wenn man ein Nandroid gemacht hat?
Also kann das irgendwie die recovery zerfetzen oder ist man sicher wenn man ein nandroid hat?


----------



## MisterLaggy (14. Mai 2014)

Nein, zumindest ist mir noch nix passiert. Zur Not kannst du so ein cleanup script von Yank vorher flashen, dann sollte alles passen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Mai 2014)

Gut, danke dir.
Habe dann heute Abend das erste mal einen Custom Kernel installiert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Mai 2014)

hast doch schon den slim kernel drauf?


----------



## Leandros (14. Mai 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Nein, zumindest ist mir noch nix passiert. Zur Not kannst du so ein cleanup script von Yank vorher flashen, dann sollte alles passen.


 
Falsch. Natürlich kannst du die Recovery oder irgendwas anderes zerstören. Allerdings kannst du es immer reparieren und dann mit einem Nandroid komplett wiederherstellen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (14. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte ja negieren, dass wenn(!) man ein Nandroid gemacht hat, irgendwas passieren kann.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Mai 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> hast doch schon den slim kernel drauf?


Ja, aber der kommt ja mit der ROM, und den Boeffla installiere ich jetzt "selber".


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Mai 2014)

Endlich kann man mit PayPal im play store bezahlen


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Hat ja nur 5 Jahre gedauert ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich frag mich nur warum sie immer die Geräte da raus nehmen? 
Die kann man bis jetzt immer noch nur mit Kreditkarte kaufen.(Nicht das es mich stört hab eh eine)


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Mai 2014)

Mir egal, PayPal kann mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Leandros (15. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, muss zu 2.2 oder 2.3 Zeiten gewesen sein, da haben alle geglaubt, das PayPal Payment jetzt in naher Zukunft kommt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Mai 2014)

Auf das Erdalter gesehen war es zeitlich gesehen auch nicht mal ein Wimpernschlag


----------



## Railroadfighter (16. Mai 2014)

Was für eine Free-App ist denn für einen DLNA-Zugriff am besten geeignet? (Android 4.2)


----------



## sp01 (17. Mai 2014)

Such noch eine relative ordentlichen (kostenlosen) en-de / de-en Übersetzer, dict.cc scheint nach den neusten Updates nicht mehr zu laufen.

 Gibt es irgend welche besonderen Unterschiede bei einer MicroSD karte? Das letzte mal war vor 4Jahren als ich mal einer fürs Handy gekauft habe.


----------



## Marule (17. Mai 2014)

Ich fand Leo immer gut beim Übersetzen...


----------



## Bambusbar (17. Mai 2014)

Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Was für eine Free-App ist denn für einen DLNA-Zugriff am besten geeignet? (Android 4.2)


 
Ich benutze Skifta um auf XBMC zuzugreifen,  klappt wunderbar


----------



## hamst0r (17. Mai 2014)

Ich habe nicht den richtigen Platz gefunden, ich hoffe es ist hier in Ordnung.

Ich habe ein gerootetes Galaxy S3 mit Android 4.3 und der Stock Rom. Mit Titanium Backup habe ich versucht Joyn zu deinstallieren, weil ich nicht wusste, dass man die Benachrichtigungen deaktivieren kann. Jetzt ist Die App quasi weg, aber Joyn ist noch in der Rom integriert, d.h. die Benachrichtigungen kommen weiterhin und unter Verbindungen -> Weitere Einstellungen ist es mir nicht mehr möglich die Joyn-Dienste zu deaktivieren. Ist es möglich die Benachrichtigungen anders zu deaktivieren oder die Joyn App quasi "drüber" zu installieren, dass sie wieder da ist?

Wenn ich "Joyn by Telekom" installiere kommt beim Öffnen die Meldung "Auf deinem Smartphone läuft joyn bereits mit einer anderen Anwendung. Es können keine zwei joyn Anwendungen parallel genutzt werden. Soll die andere joyn Anwendung deaktiviert werden?"
Wenn ich Ja drücke, schließt sich die App.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Mai 2014)

Für XBMC benutze ich Yatse.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Mai 2014)

Habe gerade den "Smart Launcher 2" entdeckt. 
Sehr cool mMn.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2014)

Ich überlege mit dem Gedanken xposed zu installieren, was würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Mai 2014)

wenn man ne Costum hat braucht mans eig nicht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Mai 2014)

Ich nutze xposed nur wegen Intelli3G.
Achja, und wegen Pictures2SD, weil die Google Cam ja noch keine Einstellung bzgl. Speicherort hat.


----------



## Abufaso (18. Mai 2014)

Welches Smartphone würdet ihr momentan empfehlen im Preisbereich um 300 Euro plusminus und warum?


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Mai 2014)

Oneplus One (Wenn man denn eines bekommt). P/L-mäßig mit grooooßem Abstand die Nr. 1


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Mai 2014)

Oder das Find7a wenn du die extra features wie SD slot und wechselbarer Akku oder Fastcharge brauchst/möchtest.

Ohh ich sehr grade das kostet ja 400€ .


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2014)

Oder immer noch das Nexus 5, oder ein Moto G (da spart man sogar noch).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Mai 2014)

aber das one+ für 100€ mehr lohnt sich wenn er 300€ budget hat.


----------



## Oozy (18. Mai 2014)

Das OnePlus One ist aber 5,5"

Mir wäre das deutlich zu gross. Wenn dir das nichts ausmacht, kannst du dich registrieren und auf eine Einladung hoffen. Wie das genau geht, müsstest du recherchieren.


----------



## Abufaso (18. Mai 2014)

Da ich atm noch bei 4,2" bin, ist mir schon 5,0 ziemlich groß und daher erstmal das Maximum  
Moto G und Nexus 5 sind jetzt nicht die gaaanz brandaktuellen Geräte das macht aber nichts aus oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Mai 2014)

Daas MotoG kommt demnächst mit lte und sd-slot raus für 199€


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (19. Mai 2014)

Zwischen Snapdragon 800 und Snapdragon 801 liegen bis auf +300Mhz bei der CPU des 801 keine unterschiede, ich würde also schon sagen das das Nexus 5 noch brandaktuell ist @Abufaso
Für mich wird es nur noch Nexus Geräte geben, oder bald Android Silver(falls die Gerüchte stimmen) 
Dort legt man Entwicklern immerhin keine Steine in den weg, wie z.B LG mit fehlerhaften Kernelsourcen oder Samsung mit Knox.
Zusätzlich bieten Nexus Geräte ne sehr gute Community.

Also wenn man das Geld zum Nexus 5 hat würd ich es nehmen, das mit den One+ Einladungen ist mir zu anstrengend, dafür das ich beim nex5 das selbe bekomme im handlichen 5zoll Faktor


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Mai 2014)

Du hast den GPU-Takt vergessen und diverse Unterschiede in den Versionen.


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (19. Mai 2014)

Ja ich weiß, dennoch die gleiche GPU und dieser Takt wird, zumal man selbst OC betreiben kann, keine unterschiede machen. Ein Galaxy S5 z.B wird immer langsamer als nen Nexus 5 sein, zummindest wenn beide die Stock-Rom haben, sonst muss man den Snapdragon 800 halt auch übertakten, wo er nun wirklich potenzial besitzt. (Teilweise bei 3Ghz(CPU) ohne Probleme und bei der GPU ist die Spitze 613Mhz seit dem letzten mal wo ich geschaut habe)  
Der Snapdragon ist SEHR knapp hinter dem S801 der schnellste 32-bit ARM basierter Prozessor, den man bekommen kann. 

Also er ist wirklich noch brandaktuell und ebenso das Nex5

Ich hab mit meinem Nex4 noch nie Probleme in der Performance gehabt auch bei Spielen nicht, und der S800 ist ne ganze Generation weiter als der S4 Pro, welcher auch schon SEHR schnell ist.


----------



## rocc (20. Mai 2014)

Ob S600, S800, S801 oder S805: Alle überhitzen in derzeitigen Smartphones. Nach ein paar Minuten Volllastenthusiasmus ist die Performance dann auch schon verschwunden. Bedenkt das.


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (20. Mai 2014)

Leider nicht nur bei diesen, auch beim S4 pro, Tegra 3, ecc 

Mediatek Prozessoren überhitzen nicht(zummindest in meinem MT Tablet), sind aber auch Mist


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Mai 2014)

Mediatek, Performance.

Ich kann den Fehler nicht finden...


----------



## Offset (20. Mai 2014)

Mal ne Frage zu Tapatalk. Sammelt das bei euch auch so viele Daten im cache? Ich hatte da fast einen Gigabyte an Müll.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2014)

Nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godfather22 (20. Mai 2014)

Bei mir 351GB bin aber auch nur im PCGHX


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (20. Mai 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Mediatek, Performance.
> 
> Ich kann den Fehler nicht finden...


 
Ist das Ironie oder nicht 

hab noch nie so eine schlechte single Thread Leistung wie bei den MT SoCs gesehen


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich. MediaTek ist eigentlich Sondermüll.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Mai 2014)

natürlich war das Ironie...


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Mai 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu Tapatalk. Sammelt das bei euch auch so viele Daten im cache? Ich hatte da fast einen Gigabyte an Müll.


 
Ne hatte nur 50MB, aber auvh nur wenn ich damit die Bilder Threads hier geöffnet habe, Instagram hat sich da schon deutlich mehr bedient.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2014)

Bei mir sind es auch nur 55MB, gibt schlimmere Apps


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Mai 2014)

Cooles Hintergrundbild  
Was hast du und wie hast das gemacht?


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab 350MB.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Mai 2014)

Das Theme heißt hologlass. Damit hast du den Homescreen-Hintergrund auch in den Einstellungen, Kontakten, SMS und der Tele-App


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Mai 2014)

**** nur für Customs 
Es lebe die **** Zensur
**** **** ****


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2014)

@klarostorix 
Den gleichen Hintergrund hab ich auch 
Was bringt das durchsichtige denn?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Mai 2014)

Wo bekommt man den Hintergrund?  Find den auch schön.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Mai 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @klarostorix
> Den gleichen Hintergrund hab ich auch
> Was bringt das durchsichtige denn?


Ist Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt es, wenn sich ein einheitlicher Stil ergibt. 


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man den Hintergrund?  Find den auch schön.


Hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2014)

Bei mir werden die Personen die Ich bin Google+ in meinen Kreisen habe automatisch in meinen Kontakten angezeigt. Kann ich das iwie verhindern?


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Mai 2014)

Bei CM gibts doch sicher auch nen Filter, welche Kontakte angezeigt werden sollen.


----------



## godfather22 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich kann schon seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr die Standortortung meines Nexus 5 aktivieren. Ich hab SlimKat Build5 mit dem ElementalX-Kernel 0.38 installiert und wenn ich den entsprechenden Schalter in den Einstellungen umlege springt er sofort wieder zurück 
Kann mir jemand helfen  ?


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Mai 2014)

Wipe mal cache und dalvik cache.
Wenn das nix bringt, neu flashen.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. Mai 2014)

Vllt einfacher bei Android-Hilfe.de zu fragen in dem slimkat thread . Vllt sind da mehrere mit dem Fehler und es ist ein Bug


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Mai 2014)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (21. Mai 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich kann schon seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr die Standortortung meines Nexus 5 aktivieren. Ich hab SlimKat Build5 mit dem ElementalX-Kernel 0.38 installiert und wenn ich den entsprechenden Schalter in den Einstellungen umlege springt er sofort wieder zurück
> Kann mir jemand helfen  ?



Also ich würde:

1. In Recovery booten
2. /system, /cache, /dalvik formatieren 
3. Dann SlimKat+Gapps erneut flashen 
4. Es müsste klappen ohne Datenverlust


----------



## godfather22 (21. Mai 2014)

wAi_PaYnE schrieb:


> Also ich würde:
> 
> 1. In Recovery booten
> 2. /system, /cache, /dalvik formatieren
> ...


 
Hab ich schon gemacht, funktioniert aber leider nciht


----------



## Stern1710 (22. Mai 2014)

Hey welche Alternativen zum CM könnt ihr empfehlen? Mir den cm 11 nightly oder snapshot bin ich heute nicht so zufrieden und zurück auf den CM10.2 will ich auch nicht mehr,  da mir dort einige Komforts fehlen. 
Ich habe ein S3 (International,  also ein ganz normales),  natürlich gerootet und als Recovery Clockwork Mod Touch. 
2
Was wäre mir wichtig? 
Stabil 
Android 4.4 (zur Nor auch 4.3)
Taskleiste mit Benachrichtigungen und Schnelleinstellungen. 
Übersichtlich
Schlank

Wenns möglich ist evtl auch die Installafionsanleitung verlinken
Danke

MfG


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Mai 2014)

Ich empfehle SlimKat, link kannste dir ergoogeln, bin leider nur am Handy.


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2014)

Ich drehe langsam echt noch durch...

Habe seit einigen Wochen KitKat auf dem Handy.
Sobald das Handy aber gesperrt wird bzw das Display aus ist habe ich furchtbare sound bugs.
Der sound hakt alle paar Sekunden immer wieder mal für 300ms oder so. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie nervig das ist.
Gestern dann das neueste SlimKat geflasht bei dem laut Changelog was am Sound Codec gemacht wurde aber immer noch das selbe Problem.
Habe schon alle möglichen player durch getestet, immer das selbe.
Habe eben mal rum experimentiert: 

Handy an - keine Probleme
Handy gesperrt und Display an (Wakelock) - keine Probleme
Handy gesperrt und Display aus - Soundbugs

Es muss also irgendwie damit zusammenhängen.

Ideen? (n7100)


----------



## Stern1710 (22. Mai 2014)

SlimKat habe ich ausprobiert,  grfällt mir aber nicht :/
Noch andere Ideen,  Vorschläge?


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Mai 2014)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> SlimKat habe ich ausprobiert,  grfällt mir aber nicht :/
> Noch andere Ideen,  Vorschläge?


 
Was genau gefällt dir denn nicht?


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2014)

Wahrscheinlich zu klein.

Die Akkulaufzeit ist aber Bombe. Habe schon 1:20 Dot, seit 3 Std ohne Strom und hab noch 86%


----------



## godfather22 (22. Mai 2014)

Wem das zu klein ist empfehle ich texdroider_DPI. Damit kann man die DPI verändern


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hab momentan 30 Min dot und bin siet 7 Stunden vom Strom weg - noch 80%.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen wieso ich nicht mit PayPal bezahlen kann? Ich hab die APK auf mein Tablet und mein Handy runtergeladen und installiert. 
Auf dem Tablet kann ich mit PayPal bezahlen auf dem smartphone allerdings nicht. 
Hat irgendwer ne Idee wieso das so ist?


----------



## Offset (22. Mai 2014)

Kann man eigentlich auch andere Gapps flashen als die, die für die Rom vorgesehen sind? 
Mein Playstore geht grade nicht mehr und angeblich hängt das mit anderen Google Anwendungen zusammen. Dummerweise hab ich einige gelöscht.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2014)

GApps sind eigentlich nur von der OS-Versionsnummer abhängig, nicht von der genauen Rom


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> GApps sind eigentlich nur von der OS-Versionsnummer abhängig, nicht von der genauen Rom


 
Bei slimkat glaub schon.


----------



## Offset (22. Mai 2014)

Ok, dann werde ich die mal neu draufmachen. 
Echt komisch das ich plötzlich nix mehr runterladen kann...


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Hier jemand mit myenigma unterwegs ? Hab auf meinem HTC One mal geschaut und festgestellt das die app 380 mal wohl das Gerät wäckt oder zumindest was macht obwohl ich myenigma heute kein einziges mal genutzt habe


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2014)

War hier eigentlich die Moto 360 schon Thema? Das ist die erste Smartwatch wo ich mir entfernt vorstellen kann schwach zu werden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Mai 2014)

Kurz nach der Vorstellung gings da mal drum.
Finde die auch interessant. Aber erstmal Tests abwarten. Außerdem hab ich ne tolle analoge Uhr.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Mai 2014)

wenn die m360 wirklich für 249$ kommt, dann is die quasi sicher an meiner Hand.


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Mai 2014)

So ich bins nich einmal 
Ich bin jetzt seid SlimKat umgestiegen (der DPI Änderung sei Dank ) und bin so sehr zufrieden,  nur möchte ich wissen,  ob man die geöffneten Anwendungen alle auf einmal schließen kann? Ich finde es einfach nicht heraus. 
Danke 

MfG


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Mai 2014)

Ja, das geht (2 Finger zusammen ziehen), aber wieso sollte Man?


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Mai 2014)

Smartwatches interessieren mich nicht die Bohne. Ne elegante Analog-Uhr ist viel eleganter, außerdem habe ich keine Lust, immer 2 Geräte laden zu müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2014)

Meine Omega landet deswegen sicher nicht im Müll. Aber auf Arbeit etc. könnte ich mit schon vorstellen dass einmal auf die Uhr gucken deutlich besser kommt als Handy raus kramen. Und wenn das Design passt: Warum nicht. Eine Smartwatch die nach außen "Smartwatch" schreit kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber genau da greift die 360 ja an.

Wenn es zum Laden eine entsprechend designte Ablage gibt hab ich da auch kein Problem mit. Mein Handy wird per Dock nachts zum Tischwecker und läd dabei, mein Tablet wird per (induktions-)Dock zum digitalen Bildramen und läd dabei. Also warum die Uhr nicht auf einem Ladekissen ablegen?


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2014)

$249 wird sie nicht Kosten, das war nur eine ungefähr Angabe von Motorola für die Steuer. 

Ich denke immer noch, das die Moto360 viel zu Stark gehyped wird. 
Das hat zwei einfache Gründe, die irgendwie niemand beachtet:
- Die Uhr ist always on und besitzt einen LCD. Ergo: Jeden Tag laden. 
- Schonmal versucht einen LCD bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung zu lesen? Unmöglich. 

Was für ein Zufall. Genau diese zwei Fehler hat die Pebble nicht. 
Bin einer der wenigen Pebble Steel Besitzer, die noch das Stahl Armband besitzen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2014)

Allways on OLED bei schwarzem Hintergrund sollte durchaus mit brauchbarer Laufzeit drin sein. Und täglich laden ist wie gesagt kein Problem wenn es denn den einen Tag hält.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2014)

Du wirst aber nicht dauerhaft schwarzen Hintergrund angezeigt bekommen. Außerdem besteht weiterhin das Problem, das man bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung nichts erkennen kann.

Ich halte die Moto360 überhyped und sehe aktuell die Pebble noch um Lichtjahre vorraus.


----------



## Poempel (23. Mai 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Smartwatches interessieren mich nicht die Bohne. Ne elegante Analog-Uhr ist viel eleganter, außerdem habe ich keine Lust, immer 2 Geräte laden zu müssen.


 
Wie wärs dann damit?  https://kairoswatches.com/

EDIT: Okay laden muss man das Ding immernoch extra  Wenn das dann auch durch die Handbewegung geht, wärs perfekt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Mai 2014)

ich find die pebble halt bisschen hässlich und das bessere OS wird die moto wohl auch haben.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2014)

Wo ist denn bitte eine Pebble Steel hässlich? 
Das bessere OS? Ähhm. Nein? Kannst ja mal versuchen deine Moto360 mit einem iPhone zu Benutzen ... ach ... warte. Geht ja gar nicht. Oder kannst ja mal Versuchen, auf deiner Moto360 eine App zu Installieren. Ach .. verdammt. Geht auch nicht. 
Man muss einfach mal die Scheuklappen abnehmen, Pebble hat 2 (ZWEI!) Jahre Vorsprung. Ist wie damals mit dem iPhone und Android.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Mai 2014)

hab ich ios ähh nein? und 4eckiger Bildschirm auf ner Uhr. nein ...


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2014)

Schön wie du auf meine Argument eingehst. 
Naja, soll mir auch egal sein. 

Nur so ein Tipp: Eine Uhr, die man nicht ablesen kann macht keinen Sinn. 


PS: Ja, ich sehe es ein das für die meisten Uhren einfach nur ein Mode Accessoire sind, für diese Personen ist eine Moto360 natürlich wie gemacht. Ich bevorzuge dafür allerdings immer noch analoge Uhren.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2014)

Die Pebble nutzt (fies ausgedrückt) auch nur einen monochromen LCD.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2014)

Nein, Pebble nutzt einen ultra-low power transflective e-paper lcd.
Ich kann den Display in die Mittagssonne halten und aller perfect lesen. Das wird, *nach dem aktuellen Wissensstand*, mit der Moto360 nicht gehen.


Hab es extra mal Fett gemacht, da evtl. Motorola ja ein Trumpf im Ärmel hat.


----------



## MisterLaggy (23. Mai 2014)

Motorola traue ich zu dass die irgendwie mit der Ablesbarkeit tricksen. Die sind auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Mai 2014)

Gerade eben 4.4.2 am Xperia Z installiert. Offizielles Update btw


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2014)

Google "transflective oled":
Apple seeks patent for OLED energy-saving display | ITProPortal.com
IEEE Xplore Abstract - Transflective display by hybrid OLED and LCD
Power-Optimized Image Improvement In Transflective Displays - Patent application

Sowas wäre natürlich der Königsweg. Aber da hilft wohl nur abwarten.



Poempel schrieb:


> Wie wärs dann damit?  https://kairoswatches.com/


NEED


> EDIT: Okay laden muss man das Ding immernoch extra  Wenn das dann auch durch die Handbewegung geht, wärs perfekt


Selbst ein Quarzwerk mit einer solchen Aufladung mit genug Strom zu versorgen wird als kritisch gesehen. Also auch in Zukunft nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Mai 2014)

Leute, ich hab hier ein komisches Problem...

Ich hab hier ein SGS2 liegen, (i9100) mit CM 10.1.3 und von einem auf den anderen Tag bekomme ich kein GPS mehr, ohne etwas am Gerät verändert zu haben. Habs auch schon neu geflashed vorhin, keine Änderung. Muss ich da noch irgendwas extra ändern oder ist einfach der Empfänger abgeraucht?


----------



## Skyzow (24. Mai 2014)

Ich will mir eigentlich ein neues Smartphone (Z2) kaufen. Nur hat mich 4.4 etwas abgeschreckt. Man soll Dateien nicht mehr verschieben können und sowas. Kann man auch keine eigenen Ordner mehr erstellen? Wie kann man sich das genau vorstellen? Werden File Manager Apps damit redundant? (Habe zb die gekaufte Version von Root Explorer) 
Danke schonmal


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Mai 2014)

Ordner sind definititv erstellbar, Dateien verschieben, keine Ahnung xD Seit dem Update ist jetzt (bei mir, Xperia Z) der File Commander eine Systemapp.


----------



## MisterLaggy (24. Mai 2014)

Files verschieben geht definitiv mi Es Datei Explorer (oder so...).

@Maniac ich würde mal einen Odin flash und dann wieder auf CM probieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab 4.4 und kann mit dem Solid Explorer Dateien verschieben. 
Ob das mit der Sony Oberfläche geht, weiß ich aber nicht. 

@Maniac Mal ne andere Rom als CM probiert?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Mai 2014)

Skyzow schrieb:


> Ich will mir eigentlich ein neues Smartphone (Z2) kaufen. Nur hat mich 4.4 etwas abgeschreckt. Man soll Dateien nicht mehr verschieben können und sowas. Kann man auch keine eigenen Ordner mehr erstellen? Wie kann man sich das genau vorstellen? Werden File Manager Apps damit redundant? (Habe zb die gekaufte Version von Root Explorer)
> Danke schonmal


 
Also bei meinem Z1c geht es mit dem RootExplorer nicht.
Mit dem Pc oder dem FileCommander den Sony mit liefert kannst du alles ganz normal machen.


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2014)

@Olstyle: Jo, definitiv. Das wär der absolute Hammer.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem moto g bei manchen Musiktiteln stockt es kurz am anfang woran könnte das liegen


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Mai 2014)

Welchen Musikplayer nutzt du?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2014)

Habe den vlc benutzt und jetzt den genommen der schon von Anfang an installiert war scheint jetzt weg zu sein


----------



## Klartext (25. Mai 2014)

VLC ist unter Android Schrott. Nimm PowerAmp


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2014)

Aber der kostet, die Standard App von Google reicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Mai 2014)

Nexmusic


----------



## rocc (25. Mai 2014)

Die "Standard-App von Google" alias Google Play Music ist leider - und ich nutze sie aufgrund meiner All-Inclusive-Subscription täglich - einfach nur für die Tonne. Die UI-Performance und auch die Skip-Performance sind absolut unter aller Sau. Vorher hatte ich den PowerAMP als Vollversion, der aber leider auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. Voralldem wegen seines unübersichtlichen UI.

Leider kommt Android in diesem Punkt nicht an den Maßstab "iOS" heran.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Leider kommt Android in diesem Punkt nicht an den Maßstab "iOS" heran.


 
Weil 2 Player nicht richtig funktionieren? 

Apollo spielt bei mir alles ohne Probleme ab. Und mit Themes siehts auch so aus wie bei iOS, wenn man das denn will.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2014)

Hab jetzt poweramp weis jemand noch einen guten Werbeblocker adblock wirkt auf Android nicht wirklich


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2014)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt poweramp weis jemand noch einen guten Werbeblocker adblock wirkt auf Android nicht wirklich


 
Brauchst Root, sonst geht er nur unter WLAN, glaube ich.


----------



## rocc (25. Mai 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Weil 2 Player nicht richtig funktionieren?
> 
> Apollo spielt bei mir alles ohne Probleme ab. Und mit Themes siehts auch so aus wie bei iOS, wenn man das denn will.



Apollo hat Probleme mit Covern. Schon vor einiger Zeit habe ich ihn getestet und rausgeschmissen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Apollo hat Probleme mit Covern. Schon vor einiger Zeit habe ich ihn getestet und rausgeschmissen.


 
Dann behaupte ich jetzt mal böse, dass problem sind nicht die Player. Weil Apollo läuft flawless.


----------



## rocc (25. Mai 2014)

Das magst du gerne behaupten. Ich bin seit Jahren Teil der Android-Fraktion, also zeige mir bitte einen Player auf einem Smartphone, der einen äquivalenten Komfort zum iOS-Player bietet. Und das hinsichtlich UI, Performance und Optik.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2014)

Aber dann geht doch die Garantie verloren oder nicht


----------



## rocc (25. Mai 2014)

So. Habe den Apollo mal wieder aktiviert auf meinem S4 mit CM 11. Direkt aufgefallen: Beim schnellen Scrollen durch die Alben laden die Cover erst eine Sekunde später nach. iOS kann das instant.

Damit ist deine Meinung leider schon hinfällig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2014)

Naja, du kannsts ja unrooten, bevor dus einschickst.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> So. Habe den Apollo mal wieder aktiviert auf meinem S4 mit CM 11. Direkt aufgefallen: Beim schnellen Scrollen durch die Alben laden die Cover erst eine Sekunde später nach. iOS kann das instant.
> 
> Damit ist deine Meinung leider schon hinfällig.



Bullshit. Wenn du sie wie iDreck(Tunes) embeddest und tagst, geht das auch instant.

"Ragedoppelpost "


----------



## rocc (25. Mai 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Bullshit. Wenn du sie wie iDreck(Tunes) embeddest und tagst, geht das auch instant.


 
Ein ordentlicher Cache würde reichen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2014)

Ja. Stimmt schon. 

Man sollte auch deaktivieren, das er die fehlenden Cover ausm Netz zieht, dann gehts nochmal schneller.

n7player soll auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## rocc (25. Mai 2014)

Finde ich trotzdem schade. Solche Kleinigkeiten sollten doch lösbar sein.

Die Liebe zum Detail wie bei iOS gepaart mit der Offenheit und Personalisierbarkeit von Android wäre der Traum aller Smartphone-User.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2014)

aber den iOS7 player zB find ich grausam. Der alte war wunderbar simpel.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen wieso bei mir in WA nur noch die Rufnummern angezeigt werden und nicht die Namen der Kontakte?


----------



## othm (25. Mai 2014)

Bei allen Kontakten oder nur vereinzelt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2014)

Bei allen ausnahmslos, außer Gruppen dort wird der name noch angezeigt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Mai 2014)

du hast WA aber nicht die rechte entzogen auf Kontakte zuzugreifen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2014)

Nein eigentlich nicht, die Datenschutz Funktion war für alles aktiviert bis auf WA.
Aber ich prüfe das nochmal.

Edit: Ich hab WA deinstalliert und wieder installiert, in der Datenschutz option war eingestellt, dass jedes neue App die Zugriffsrechte verweigert bekommt. WA war davon auch betroffen, ich hab den Haken raus genommen und jetzt gehts wieder.  
Das war mal schön dumm von mir


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2014)

Danke Google für die neue Oberfläche der Google+ App, total verschissen das neue Design.


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Danke Google für die neue Oberfläche der Google+ App, total verschissen das neue Design.


 
Aber so richtig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Danke Google für die neue Oberfläche der Google+ App, total verschissen das neue Design.


 
Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Abufaso (25. Mai 2014)

Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die Google+ nutzen?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Mai 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die Google+ nutzen?


 
Eher selten aber es kommt vor.


----------



## NicoGermanman (26. Mai 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die Google+ nutzen?


 
Youtuber müssen das, Leider.


----------



## Leandros (26. Mai 2014)

Warum leider? Geniales Netzwerk.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Mai 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die Google+ nutzen?


 
Ich würde es gerne nutzen auf dem Handy für YouTube Kommentarbenachrichtigungen, aber ich kann mich bei Google+ über der App nichtmal einloggen, das bricht immer wieder ab.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Mai 2014)

Bei mir geht's aber ich fande das frühere app Design deutlich besser.... 

Ich hab mir jetzt auch Nova Prime für drei Euro geholt. 
Nutzt noch jemand die TeslaUnread app? Ich finde die ziemlich nützlich 

Außerdem hab ich gleich mal PayPal verbunden und die Einstellungen so gesetzt, dass vor jedem Kauf das Passwort eingegeben werden muss, nicht dass einer mein Girokonto leer räumt


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Mai 2014)

Jop, nutze ich auch. Hab auch die drei Euro gelöhnt. Ist er einfach wert, geb ich den Entwicklern gern. 

Paypal räumt Konten leer?
Zum Glück nicht bei mir, hab ich ganz einfach nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Mai 2014)

ich glaube er meint, das im falle eines Handy Verlusts oder liegen lassens, kein troll den Marktplatz leerräumt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Mai 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ich glaube er meint, das im falle eines Handy Verlusts oder liegen lassens, kein troll den Marktplatz leerräumt.


 
Genau das mein ich, gibt ja genügend solche Menschen heutzutage. 

Joa die prime version lohnt sich echt alleine schon wegen TeslaUnread, ich liebe es 

Gibt es eigentlich noch Möglichkeiten den lockscreen anzupassen, ich dachte da so an paranoid Android style? 

Edit: Was ist eigentlich die stabilere Version? Nightly oder Snapshot?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2014)

Snapshot. Das ist eine Art Kurzzeit-Baseline. Nightly ist schlicht der aktuelle Stand der außer kompilieren erstmal nichts kann. (Die Bezeichnung Nightly kommt eigentlich von Konfigurationen mit Buildservern wo tagsüber gecoded und Nachts dann automatisch kompiliert wird. Am nächsten Morgen hat man dann das ungetestete Ergebnis -> Nightly. Heute wird eher selten noch so entwickelt, aber der Name ist geblieben)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2014)

Dann lag ich doch richtig, danke 
Jungs für mein S3 wird langsam ein neuer Akku fällig genauso wie ein neuer Akkudeckel. 
Was meint ihr ein 2100mah original Samsung Akku oder ein 2400mah Akku von einer anderen Firma. Habt ihr Akku Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen? 

Beim Akkudeckel Alu oder plastic?


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. Mai 2014)

Gibt es eigenlich ne Möglichkeit die Metadaten eines Titels direkt auf dem Androiden zu bearbeiten? Ich finde bei Play Musik keine Möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Mai 2014)

Weis jemand einen guten kostenlosen musikplayer weil poweramp kostet geld


----------



## Leandros (27. Mai 2014)

Mort Player.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Mai 2014)

Gibts noch weitere


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Mai 2014)

wir hatten die Diskussion eine Seite vorher meine ich.... manchmal suche benutzen.


----------



## watercooled (27. Mai 2014)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Gibts noch weitere


 
Der App Store ist voll.


----------



## IceMaster88 (28. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mit dem rocketplayer ganz zufrieden. Unterstützt auch chromecast.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Mai 2014)

Hat noch jemand aktuell wieder Probleme mit Whatsapp?
 Bei mir aus der Kontaktliste soll nämlich angeblich in den letzten Stunden überhaupt keiner Online gewesen sein und auch keine einzige Nachricht ist seit dem mehr eingegangen.
 Laut Whatsapp, funktioniert aber der Whatsapp Service ohne Probleme.

 Ein Bekannter hatte das auch schon mal da hatte aber nur das Neuinstallieren von Whatsapp weitergeholfen.
 Bleiben denn bei der Neuinstallation denn alle Daten vorhanden, heißt also Chatverläufe und ect.?


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Mai 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand aktuell wieder Probleme mit Whatsapp?
> Bei mir aus der Kontaktliste soll nämlich angeblich in den letzten Stunden überhaupt keiner Online gewesen sein und auch keine einzige Nachricht ist seit dem mehr eingegangen.
> Laut Whatsapp, funktioniert aber der Whatsapp Service ohne Probleme.
> 
> ...


 
Die chatverläufe kann man sichern und bei mir macht whatsapp immer um 4 uhr morgens ein backup. Weis zwar nicht ob backup bei dir an ist aber irgendwo in den einstellungen kann man manuel eins erstellen und dann wenn du whatsapp wieder installierst fragt es dich ob du das backup benutzen möchtest zum wiederherstellen deiner daten


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Mai 2014)

Ok danke, habe jetzt aber gerade erstmal die aktuelle Beta installiert die bei Chip.de verfügbar war, das hat zumindest mal geholfen bei einigen Nachrichten und die zuletzt Online Zeiten der Kontakte werden jetzt auch wieder angezeigt, denn jetzt sind auch wieder viele Online, habe mal zum Test jemanden angeschrieben von denen und der meinte das er mir heute morgen ne Nachricht geschickt hat, welche bei mir aber auch jetzt nicht angekommen ist.
 Kann es sein das sie Nachrichten die mir in den letzten 4 oder 5 Stunden geschickt wurden jetzt sich in Luft aufgelöst haben und bei mir nie ankommen werden?


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Mai 2014)

Nexmusic


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Mai 2014)

Hat wer eine gute Rom für das N7 2013? 
Für das s3 soll slim ja ganz gut sein.


----------



## godfather22 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auf meinem n7 (flo) omniROM. Läuft performant, stabil und gefällt mir auf dem Tablet besser als SlimKat


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Mai 2014)

Hört sich interessant an, wie ist der launcher so? Oder verwendest du nen anderen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. Mai 2014)

entweder gnl oder launcher3 kommen mit Rom, ansonsten den deiner Wahl.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Mai 2014)

Ja ich nutze eh nova prime also ist das egal. 
Kann ich über Cwm einfach TWRP installieren oder geht das nicht?


----------



## godfather22 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich hab dafür einfach das NexusRootToolkit benutzt. Ich benutze den GoogleNowLauncher


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Juni 2014)

So, ich brauch unerwartet ein neues Smartphone.

Da das unerwartet kam und ich Schüler bin, dachte ich des Preises wegen also gleich an das Moto G. 
Jetzt ist die Frage, brauch ich die 16GB Version? Eigentlich wär mir das schon sehr recht, aber preislich eigentlich schon zu teuer. (Hatte sogar erst an das Moto E gedacht, aber da fehlt mir dann doch zu viel)
Die neue Version mit SD Slot wäre optimal, da ich eh noch eine 32GB Karte da habe. Aber die kommt erst in einem Monat und ein Monat ohne Smartphone ist schon hart.


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2014)

Ja, du brauchst die 16 GB Variante. 8 GB ist einfach zu wenig, selbst wenn du nur Apps hast und mal ein Foto machst.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Juni 2014)

Gibt es ne App für Umsonst die einen Ähnlichen Funktionsumfang wie Fotoshop touch for phone hat? Ich müsste hauptsächlich Bilder resizen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Juni 2014)

Dann warte halt den Monat, wird schon gehen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Juni 2014)

Möchte mir auch wer antworten?


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Juni 2014)

Wenn niemand etwas weiß, kann dir auch niemand weiterhelfen. 
Was meinst du denn genau mit resizen?
Croppen, Dateigröße ändern oder was?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. Juni 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Möchte mir auch wer antworten?


 
Jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Juni 2014)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr.



Menno 

Mit Resizen meine ich halt Bilder von von einer Auflösing/Größe auf eine andere zuzuschnippeln.


----------



## Betschi (2. Juni 2014)

Reicht es, wenn man beim Xperia Z eine offizielle Firmware flasht, nachdem man ein Costum ROM und ungelockter Bootloader installiert hat? Brauche ebe die Garantie wieder


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Menno
> 
> Mit Resizen meine ich halt Bilder von von einer Auflösing/Größe auf eine andere zuzuschnippeln.



Das sind immer noch zwei verschiedene Funktionen in deinem Satz. Es gibt resize, da wird das gleiche Bild in niedrigerer Auflösung gespeichert und es gibt crop, da wird ein (damit natürlich kleinerer) Ausschnitt des Bildes als neues Bild gespeichert.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, du brauchst die 16 GB Variante. 8 GB ist  einfach zu wenig, selbst wenn du nur Apps hast und mal ein Foto  machst.


 Habs befürchtet.
Naja, was solls. Ist auch bloß die Differenz einer Fahrstunde. Oder ein neuer Reifen fürs Rad. Wenn man das so sieht also schon fast billig.




1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dann warte halt den Monat, wird schon gehen.


 Nee, bin froh dass es Telegram fürn PC gibt.
War heute beim Arzt, konnte nicht mal Musik hören da mein altes Handy meine neue SD nicht mag.


EDIT:
Wie schauts eigentlich bei der Rufnummermitnahme mit dem restlichen Guthaben aus?
Hab noch 18 Euro auf der Karte, kann ich die für die 20 Euro Gebühr mit benutzen?

Und was macht man wenn man bei einem Anbieter bereits ist, dort aber ne neue Sim mit anderer Nummer will?


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sind immer noch zwei verschiedene Funktionen in deinem Satz. Es gibt resize, da wird das gleiche Bild in niedrigerer Auflösung gespeichert und es gibt crop, da wird ein (damit natürlich kleinerer) Ausschnitt des Bildes als neues Bild gespeichert.



Ich meine das resizen, also das abspeichern eines Bildes in geringerer Auflösung.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (3. Juni 2014)

Kennt ihr einen Shooter für android, der lokale Matches gegen Bots erlaubt?

Also außerhalb von Kampagne und Co. Bei Apple gibt es das wunderbare Trigger fist. 
Etwas in der Richtung suche ich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Juni 2014)

Du willst doch wohl nicht echt nen shooter auf dem Handy zocken? 

Und selbst wenn, was ist mit modern combat?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (3. Juni 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl nicht echt nen shooter auf dem Handy zocken?
> 
> Und selbst wenn, was ist mit modern combat?


Im 4 Teil:
Kampagne wohl schon 3 mal durch, MP eig seh cool, aber Verbindung bricht häufiger mal ab und ich hab keine Lust immer so lang zu warten, bis sich das Game Connected.

Suche daher halt lokalen "MP" gehen Bots. Die waren in Trigger Fist echt Mega fördernd ud es hat richtig Spass gemacht  Glaube hab da schon 9 Spielstunden mit meinem ACC und 3-4 ohne


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Juni 2014)

Hat hier schon mal jemand den BUS Launcher getestet?


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Juni 2014)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage: Habe hier ein SGS 1 und SGS 2 liegen, beide mit Root. Kann ich die Googlekonten (sind 3 Stück) auf dem S1 mit irgendeiner App á la Titanium Backup sichern und auf das S2 übertragen? Habe das Kennwort für eines der Konten nicht, benötige aber die Daten davon auf dem S2...


----------



## xNeo92x (4. Juni 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze Frage: Habe hier ein SGS 1 und SGS 2 liegen, beide mit Root. Kann ich die Googlekonten (sind 3 Stück) auf dem S1 mit irgendeiner App á la Titanium Backup sichern und auf das S2 übertragen? Habe das Kennwort für eines der Konten nicht, benötige aber die Daten davon auf dem S2...


 
Kannst du das Kennwort nicht einfach zurücksetzen?


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Juni 2014)

Das is das google Konto von nem Kumpel, ich brauch seine Daten für Ingress. Von daher wäre das blöd wenn ich sein Kennwort zurück setzte ^^


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juni 2014)

Das dürfte mit TitaniumBackup ziemlich problemlos gehen ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub mein nächstes Smartphone wird ein Motorola
Motorola: Update auf Android 4.4.3 für Moto X, Moto G und Moto E läuft an
Wie schnell die auf einmal sind mit Updates 
Hoffentlich macht Lenovo da nicht wieder was anderes drauß mit ner eigenen Oberlfäche oder son misst.


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juni 2014)

Nexus FTW


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Juni 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein nächstes Smartphone wird ein Motorola
> Motorola: Update auf Android 4.4.3 für Moto X, Moto G und Moto E läuft an
> Wie schnell die auf einmal sind mit Updates
> Hoffentlich macht Lenovo da nicht wieder was anderes drauß mit ner eigenen Oberlfäche oder son misst.


 Ui, fein.

Wieso auch so viele Hersteller versuchen müssen sich mit irgenwelchen "Anpassungen" und "Optimierungen" von Android von der Masse abzusetzen.
Mit einem sauberen Android ohne großartig Bloatware und fixen Updates sowie langem Support kann man sich ebenfalls absetzen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich hab' mal ne Frage:
Im Google Playstore gibt es Cut the Rope kostenlos und auch als kostenpflichtige Version. In den Rezensionen der kostenpflichtige Variante wurde erwähnt, dass auch Werbung eingeblendet wird. Gleiches für die kostenlose Variante. Gibt es einen entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen beiden Varianten?


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. Juni 2014)

Hi, 

Ich hab Mich gestern von meinem Iphone5 getrennt & bin nun im Besitz eines Galaxys4.

Problem an der Sache, auf dem S4 ist Cyanogenmod drauf, welches Ich aber wieder runterhaben moechte bin Neuling in diesem Verfahren hilfe?! 

Ebenfalls hat sich Heutemorgen die Kamera verabschiedet,  hard oder doch eher software defek?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Juni 2014)

Was möchtest du denn stattdessen haben? Die originale Software von Samsung? 
Die kann ich zwar nicht empfehlen, da ich touchwiz nicht mag, aber wenn du es magst spricht nix dagegen. 

Zu der Kamera weiß ich leider nix.


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich haett gern wieder die Original Software, vorallem da diese Samsung eigene Software das s4 gar nicht Annimmt auf dem Pc.


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Juni 2014)

Bei ein paar Handys ( ein ein S4 und ein anderes Samsung-Ding) meckert der PC eines Freundes dass der Gerätetreiber nicht installiert werden kann oder so. Wie kann man das beheben?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Juni 2014)

Sooo muss mobiles Internet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Monate für lau 5gb Volumen und kein Vertrag ist schon geil.

Mal schauen ob ich mir das normal auch hole.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eine Begrenzung was das Ladegerät angeht? Also kann ich mein S3 nur mit 0,7 ampere aufladen oder auch mit 1,0? oder sogar mit 2 Ampere?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Juni 2014)

Normalerweise passiert da nichts, das Handy zieht dann eben trotzdem nur mit 0,7A am Ladegerät. 
Guck obs warm wird, ansonsten no problemo.


----------



## watercooled (7. Juni 2014)

Bis 1,5A sollte es schon laden können.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juni 2014)

Dann kaufe ich mal eines mit 1 Ampere, das müsste mein S3 noch mitmachen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2014)

Du kannst sogar nen 100A Netzteil dran hängen den Ladestrom und Zeit regelt das Smartphone von alleine.
Ladegerät, USB-Kabel, Ladestrom und Ladezeit - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## watercooled (7. Juni 2014)

Richtig. Ist egal was auf dem Netzteil steht, dein Handy holt sich den Strom den es gebrauchen kann.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juni 2014)

Dann kann ich ja auch ein stärkeres nehmen, von was hängt es ab mit wieviel ein Akku lädt? Von der Größe?


----------



## watercooled (7. Juni 2014)

Von der Elektronik im Handy.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Juni 2014)

von der Ladeelektronik deines Handys


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja auch ein stärkeres nehmen, von was hängt es ab mit wieviel ein Akku lädt? Von der Größe?


 Les dir meinen Link durch da wird es ganz ganau erklärt


----------



## watercooled (7. Juni 2014)

Du hast ja auch keine Angst deinen PC an die Steckdose anzuschließen nur weil da 16A drauf stehen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juni 2014)

Soldat das mach ich mal, ich war bloß am Handy 
Ich hab so null Ahnung von Strom


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Juni 2014)

Hab das Problem, dass schnelle Bewegungen also schnelles Wischen (wobei eher normales, schneller halt also "Oma-Tempo") manchmal nicht erkannt werden.
Wenn ich mir die "Zeigerkoordinaten" oder wie das heißt in den Entwickleroptionen anzeigen lasse erkennt man gut, dass nicht das ganze Wischen erkannt wird.
Das ist aber nicht immer so. Nur ab und zu. Also meißtens funktioniert alles normal.

Und es nervt gewaltig, weil man anstatt zu scrollen dann plötzlich irgenwo klickt, da nur die letzten 3mm der Wischgeste erkannt wurden.

Jetzt die Frage, woher kommt das?
Ist das ein Bug oder ist da was am Touchscreen kaputt?


Rom ist noch Stock. Bootloader auch, Gerät also eigentlich unverändert.
(Blöderweise hab ich gleich den Bootloader entsperrt, also eigentlich keine Garantie mehr.)


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Juni 2014)

Wie siehts bei den Nexus 5 Besitzern aus?
Ist Android 4.4.3 von der Akkulaufzeit her besser?
Bei mir steht noch immer es sei aktuell, aber wenn es gut geht werde ich gleich neu flashen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juni 2014)

Omni hat ja auch schon 4.4.3 raus gebracht, vielleicht Flash ich das morgen auf mein s3 und n7, glücklicherweise besitzt Omni ja OTA Updates. 

Benutzt ihr eigentlich immer die Standard aufladekabel oder irgendein spezielles?


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Juni 2014)

Wireless oder Anker Mini meistens 
Das mitgelieferte hab ich erst 10 mal oder so hergenommen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juni 2014)

Den Anker hat ein Kumpel von mir auch  soll ganz praktisch sein... 

Ich hab gerade das zooper widget für mich entdeckt


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Juni 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Den Anker hat ein Kumpel von mir auch  soll ganz praktisch sein...


 
Ja, sogar wenn eine Steckdose in der Nähe wäre  Es geht sich eine Akkuladung aus wenn man das Handy nicht nutzt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir den Text mal durchgelesen, jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen mit wieviel Ampere mein n7 und s3 lädt und dementiert Ladegerät kaufen. 

Kann man das iwie rausfinden?


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Juni 2014)

Battery Monitor Widget


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juni 2014)

Da muss doch noch mehr gehen oder? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Juni 2014)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass das Display auch Strom braucht 
Das Display mal eine Stunde auslassen und beim Stromgraphen den Wert ablesen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juni 2014)

Mach ich, was genau meinst du mit stromgraphen? Es gibt soviel Graphen und Werte in der App


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein letzter Ladevorgang: 1073 mA maximal und das Handy war mit WLan verbunden


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. Juni 2014)

Du kannst auch einstellen mit wie viel mA das Smartphone laden soll. Dazu brauchst du einen anderen Kernel.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juni 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einstellen mit wie viel mA das Smartphone laden soll. Dazu brauchst du einen anderen Kernel.


 
Ist dsa nicht gefährlich wenn man dann aus Versehen zuviel einstellt?
@TheSebi ich lass jetzt mal mein Tab laden und schau mir das dann mal an 
WLAN ist bei mi zuhause eh dauerhaft an


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Juni 2014)

Man kann nicht "zu viel" einstellen, das Handy lädt nur soviel wie es kann/vorgesehen ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juni 2014)

Dann ist gut, wie heißt denn der Kernel? Den könnte ich gleich mit flashen wenn ich meine Geräte auf omni bringe


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. Juni 2014)

Doch, man kann zu viel laden, wenn man einen zu hohen Wert im Kernel einstellt. Aber es sollte eig keine Probleme machen, wenn du so 1200 mA einstellst. Als Kernel kannst du z. B. Yank555 oder Boeffla verwenden.


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Juni 2014)

Ich denke dieser sollte gehn.
Aber vorher Backup machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand ob man beim Note 3 irgendwie die Farbtemperatur des Displays ändern kann? 
Beim Xperia Z gabs direkt ein Menü wo man das Display nach Wunsch kalibrieren konnte. 

Das Note 3 ist mir nämlich ein ticken zu warm abgestimmt. Wenns nicht geht, auch nicht schlimm, aber wäre schön


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juni 2014)

Müsste schon gehen, bei meinem s3 ging das glaub sogar mit der Standard Software, weiß bloß nicht mehr wo. 

@Sebi 
Den schau ich mir mal an, welche Rom nutzt du im Moment?

Edit 1:
Taugt der GooManager eigentlich?

Edit 2:
Ich hab letztens auf beiden Geräten Freezes, es geht nix mehr und dann resettet sich alles und man kann wieder alles machen.
Manchmal neustartet sich das Gerät auch einfach.
Liegt das Am Nova Launcher oder an CM?


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Juni 2014)

Ich nutze momentan Stock mit Xposed Framework, Xperia Z2 Launcher und ElemantalX Kernel


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juni 2014)

Auch gut, lieg ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich mit Goomanager TWRP über CWm flashen kann damit ich dann Omni installieren kann?
Oder das es reicht einfach TWRP über CWm zu flashen und dass es dann einwandfrei funktioniert?


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. Juni 2014)

Es geht beides.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juni 2014)

Wie kann das gehen? o.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Juni 2014)

Das sind die Google Play Dienste. Welches Gerät hast du? Die Nexus Geräte bekommen momentan das 4.4.3 Update ausgerollt, das wird bei manchen Leute auch übers Mobilfunknetz geladen. Lässt sich so ohne weiteres auch nicht verhindern...


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juni 2014)

Hab das nexus 5, WLAN an und 4.4.3 ist doch nur etwa 70 km groß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2014)

Was hält ihr von dem SwiftKey update?


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Juni 2014)

Nicht schlecht.
Ich bleibe trotzdem bei meiner

Hackers Keyboard FTW


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2014)

Ich kann mit Swiftkey nix anfangen. Da brauche ich ewig zum schreiben und er erkennt nur die Hälfte der Wörter...


----------



## CoreLHD (11. Juni 2014)

Ich bin sowieso nicht der beste Ripper auf dem Handy und Swiftkey würde das Nur noch schlimmer machen. Die Tasten sind einfach zu klein, da vertippe ich mich dauernd. Ich bin bin Fleksy momentan aber sehr zufrieden.



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Hab das nexus 5, WLAN an und 4.4.3 ist doch nur etwa 70 km groß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juni 2014)

Habe auch SwiftKey, ist sehr gut. Android 4.4.3 ist für das S3 schon da.


----------



## godfather22 (11. Juni 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Android 4.4.3 ist für das S3 schon da.


 
Offiziell oder als CustomROM?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2014)

Offiziell kommt da nix mehr, wenn dann als custom, vielleicht von omni oder so.


----------



## godfather22 (11. Juni 2014)

ich hatte mich schon gewundert


----------



## Scroll (11. Juni 2014)

SwiftKey sticht bei mir jetzt endlich die samsung Tastatur aus. Endlich kann man dort auch oben die Zahlen leiste anzeigen lassen, das war bisher der größte Kritikpunkt von mir aus noch an swiftkey


----------



## godfather22 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich bin jetzt mit dem Wechsel von SlimKat auf T-RexROM auf die Tastatur vom LG G3 umgestiegen. 

Mit der bin ich irgendwie schneller und das schreiben macht mehr spaß ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Juni 2014)

Android 4.4.3 von temasek  gibt es für das S3. Läuft auch sehr gut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2014)

Scroll schrieb:


> SwiftKey sticht bei mir jetzt endlich die samsung Tastatur aus. Endlich kann man dort auch oben die Zahlen leiste anzeigen lassen, das war bisher der größte Kritikpunkt von mir aus noch an swiftkey


 
Hast dich mit G+ angemeldet?


----------



## Scroll (12. Juni 2014)

Jop hab ich gemacht. Auch bloss weil der ja dadurch für das Wörterbuch hinzu lernt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2014)

Werde ich dann wohl auch machen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte mir nen Universal QI Wireless Charger Reciever kaufen.
Ist es da wichtig, wie rum das teil drin liegt? Also muss die Farbig bedruckte Seite richtung Phone oder Deckel zeigen oder ist das egal.

Ich vermute mal es ist egal, ist im Prinzip doch nur eine Spule zwischen zwei Folien?
Wär mir aber trotzdem lieber jemand von euch könnte das bestätigen. Dann müsst ich mir keine Gedanken darüber machen, wie rum der USB jetzt dran sein muss und müsste nur auf die richtigen Abmessungen achten.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2014)

Ich fühle mich von SwiftKey so verarscht. Erst bringen Sie Tablet und Phone Version raus, dann werden beide zusammen gefasst toll einmal zu viel gezahlt und nun ist es ganz gratis...


----------



## Klartext (13. Juni 2014)

Sehe ich ähnlich, habe auch dafür bezahlt und jetzt dafür ein paar hässliche Skins bekommen... Sie haben das Geld zwar verdient, weil an SwiftKey nichts rankommt, aber die Umstellung auf Free kotzt mich irgendwie auch an.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juni 2014)

Sie machen wohl mehr Gewinn durch Verkauf der skins als mit einer premium Version...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe kein Problem damit, immerhin hat man so die Entwicklung unterstützt. 
Und die Premiumskins sind der Hammer, endlich mal sieht Swiftkey schön aus. War das einzige was mich immer gestört hat


----------



## Offset (14. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für Sensoren sind, die meinen ganzen Akku leersaugen?


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

Sieht nach Licht- und Beschleunigungssensor aus.


----------



## Offset (14. Juni 2014)

Den Lichtsensor hatte ich aber eigentlich aus. Der ist doch für die automatische Helligkeitsregelung zuständig, oder nicht? 
Weiß jemand, wie man den Beschleunigungssensor ausschalten kann?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juni 2014)

Was darf man denn daran verändern? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Juni 2014)

Wie meinst du was darf man?

Grundsätzlich darfst du alles verändern. Solltest aber wissen was du tust und was die Auswirkungen sind.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juni 2014)

Das ist ja das Problem 
Anscheinend kann man dort nen stromsparenden Modus einstellen...


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Juni 2014)

Du kannst nen anderen Governor auswählen, ja.
 Der Governor kümmert sich um die Prozessortaktung.
Je nach dem welchen du auswählst kannst du damit dann sparsamer (und uU auch langsamer) unterwegs sein.

Du kannst auch den Maximal und Minimal Takt einstellen.
Je nach dem ob dein Gerät möglichst performant oder sparsam sein soll.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Juni 2014)

ondemand und zzmove kann ich empfehlen.
zzmove gibts aber afaik nur mitm Boeffla.


----------



## watercooled (14. Juni 2014)

Setz mal das minimum auf 400mhz oder so. Dein Akku ist sonst sehr schnell leer.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Juni 2014)

Huch, das Minimum hab ich ja garnicht gesehen.
Müsste der Akku da nicht instant leer sein? 
Habs auf 200.
Da gibt's aber bei manchem ROMs Probleme mit der Audiowiedergabe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juni 2014)

Was können denn die verschiedenen Optionen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich das Minimum auf 400Mhz setzen? Bringt das was?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juni 2014)

Android Kernel Wiki


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juni 2014)

Danke.


----------



## xMarci21x (14. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eigendlich schon ein Systemupdate für das Sony Xperia Z1 ??? Hab derzeit das 4.4.2


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Juni 2014)

Hey ich bin es nochmal.
Mein galaxy s3 hängt sich immer öfter auf oder arbeitet langsam und ich habe das handy mitlerweile 3 mal auf werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt aber es hilft nicht. Viele verwande haben auch ein s3 mit android 4.3 aber es läuft dort besser und macht keine probleme. 

Woran könnte es liegen das mein s3 so schlecht läuft?


----------



## Matlock (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Ich hab mal ne weitere Frage an Euch. 
Nun suche ich eine kostenlose Antivir App für mein Handy.
Die Top 10 sind ja schnell gefunden,was mich aber sehr wundert,die Zugriffsrechte der App's.
Manche wollen auf alles Rechte???? Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?muss ich da bedenken haben?Mikrofon,Kamera,Bilder u.s.w.
Könnt ihr mir eine gute empfehlen, die das Handy nicht ausbremst und den Akku schont.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Juni 2014)

Gar keine. Die bringen sowieso nix.
Einfach keine APKs von irgendwo aus dem Internet (Raubkopien von dubiosen Seiten) installieren sollte eigentlich reichen.

BTW Top 10 Anti-Viren Apps... Virus Shield – Betrug und doch Bestbewertungen | Mediabugs.de – we feed what you need


----------



## Klartext (15. Juni 2014)

Brauch kein normaler User unter Android.. Gar nicht erst aufspielen..


----------



## Matlock (16. Juni 2014)

Klartext schrieb:


> Brauch kein normaler User unter Android.. Gar nicht erst aufspielen..



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2014)

trustgo ist gut.


----------



## godfather22 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich kann jedem, der das Nexus 5 hat wirklich nur wärmstens empfehlen mal die T-Rex-ROM von Team T-Rex zu testen. Hab sie jetzt seit ca einer Woche und es läuft stabil, performant und die kleinen aber feinen unterschiede machen den umgang mit dem Gerät einfach nur angenehmer


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen das sind deutsche Devs und sind bei Android-Hilfe aktive dabei. Fürs G-Nex (glaub aber da ist der Support eingestellt KK gibts aber) und nun das Nexus5.

Edit: 
Verrückt
http://www.areamobile.de/news/27455-star-n9500-galaxy-s4-klon-wird-mit-trojaner-ausgeliefert


----------



## godfather22 (17. Juni 2014)

Bei Android-Hilfe sind sie nicht mehr aktiv. Mit denen hab sie sich wohl zerstritten. Kann man auf der G+ Seite von T-Rex nachlesen. Da findet man auch die aktuellen ROMs und Gapps.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2014)

aha ok hab seit dem ich das z1c hab nicht mehr drauf geschaut außerdem bin ich eh slimfan


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Juni 2014)

Omni Omni Omni


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Juni 2014)

Paranoid


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Juni 2014)

Slimedieslimedieslim.


----------



## godfather22 (17. Juni 2014)

Slim hatte ich vorher auch drauf und war bis auf den Bug, dass ich keine Standortdienste nutzen konnte echt zufrieden. Ich wollte aber mal was neues und hab mir TRex angeschaut. Ich bin von der ROM echt überwältigt ^^


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2014)

FYI: Towelroot knackt Android in Sekunden | heise Security

 Falls es mal jemand testen möchte.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juni 2014)

Ging nicht @HTC One 4.4.2 VF Branding


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juni 2014)

Langsam wird es verrückt, am 3. Juli erscheint das G3, aber das G3 Prime wird im Juli auch vorgestellt. Am 17. Juli wird das S5 Prime vorgestellt, das Z3 im August, so wie das one M8 Prime auch. Es wird unübersichtlich.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juni 2014)

Die können sich ihre Prime Dinger sonst wohin stecken.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Juni 2014)

Ultimatives feature: Nur per Amazon Prime verfügbar.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das G3 Prime holen.


----------



## Klartext (18. Juni 2014)

Ich probiere das OnePlus, bin mal gespannt..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juni 2014)

Das oneplus one scheidet für mich aus, da es nicht erhältlich ist.


----------



## Klartext (18. Juni 2014)

Nicht wenn man eine Einladung hat...


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Juni 2014)

Welchen Kernel würdet ihr für das Nexus 5 empfehlen? soll mit der SlimKat Rom zusammen laufen


edit:

noch eine frage zur SlimKat:

gibts eine einstellung, mit der ich meine Navibar und Statusbar dauerhaft anzeigen lassen kann?

ohne, dass ich jedesmal neu wischen muss, damit sie erst erscheint


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Juni 2014)

ElementalX


----------



## II_LEI_II (26. Juni 2014)

Hey zusammen, folgendes Problem:

Ich besitze ein MBP (early 2014) und habe mir vor kurzem ein Nexus 5 zugelegt. Dazu habe ich mir den Android file transfer runtergeladen und versuche seit einiger Zeit verzweifelt Daten (Musik, Videos, Bilder, whatsoever...) auf das Handy zu kriegen. Aber jedes mal wenn ich versuche, eine Datei auf das Handy zu ziehen, passiert eines der folgenden Dinge: 1) Die Nachricht "Die Datei.... konnte nicht übertragen werden" erscheint oder 2) das Programm friert (mit meinem MBP) ein für ca. 2 Minuten. 

Interessanterweise kann ich teilweise Dateien trotzdem draufladen; manchmal mehrere, manchmal nur einzelne und eigentlich meistens geschieht das oben beschriebene. Ich habe schon versucht das Handy, wie auch den Laptop zu rebooten, gebracht hat jedoch nichts von beidem.

Kann mir das jemand erklären? Mit meinem MBP ist alles in Ordnung, ist ja auch noch kaum ein halbes Jahr alt....


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Juni 2014)

Ist es für dich ein Problem das ganze über Google Drive rüberzuschieben?
So mach ich das immer.


----------



## II_LEI_II (26. Juni 2014)

Eine Idee finde ich immer gut, aber das wäre dann doch etwas umständlich....


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Juni 2014)

MBA und AFT funktioniert bei mir komischerweise.


----------



## II_LEI_II (26. Juni 2014)

Dann müsste ich wohl mal mein MBP anschauen lassen.....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juni 2014)

So seit heute mit (CM11) 4.4.4 unterwegs, läuft perfekt.


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. Juni 2014)

Ich freu mich schon auf Android "L". Gibt ja ein paar nette Features. Android Auto hat mich jetzt nicht so begeistert. Aber die Moto 360: Shut up and take my money! Hab vorhin das Handy on gesehen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juni 2014)

Android "L", hat auch einiges von MIUI v5, interessant. Mal sehen wenn es CM12 gibt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Juni 2014)

Als nicht Now Nutzer ist Wear irgendwie nicht so geil.


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. Juni 2014)

Vlt kommen ja Custom Firmwares.


----------



## Scroll (27. Juni 2014)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, folgendes Problem:
> 
> Ich besitze ein MBP (early 2014) und habe mir vor kurzem ein Nexus 5 zugelegt. Dazu habe ich mir den Android file transfer runtergeladen und versuche seit einiger Zeit verzweifelt Daten (Musik, Videos, Bilder, whatsoever...) auf das Handy zu kriegen. Aber jedes mal wenn ich versuche, eine Datei auf das Handy zu ziehen, passiert eines der folgenden Dinge: 1) Die Nachricht "Die Datei.... konnte nicht übertragen werden" erscheint oder 2) das Programm friert (mit meinem MBP) ein für ca. 2 Minuten.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du mal airdroid getestet? Würde ich noch testen bevor du weiteres machst und es am Ende einschicken solltest


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juni 2014)

Android L soll Knox haben. 
Bitte sagt mir, dass ich das falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## Murdoch (27. Juni 2014)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, folgendes Problem:
> 
> Ich besitze ein MBP (early 2014) und habe mir vor kurzem ein Nexus 5 zugelegt. Dazu habe ich mir den Android file transfer runtergeladen und versuche seit einiger Zeit verzweifelt Daten (Musik, Videos, Bilder, whatsoever...) auf das Handy zu kriegen. Aber jedes mal wenn ich versuche, eine Datei auf das Handy zu ziehen, passiert eines der folgenden Dinge: 1) Die Nachricht "Die Datei.... konnte nicht übertragen werden" erscheint oder 2) das Programm friert (mit meinem MBP) ein für ca. 2 Minuten.
> 
> ...


Nutzt du win 8.1?

Ich hatte mal das Problem mit Treibern unter win 8.1 da passierte das gleiche


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Juni 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Nutzt du win 8.1?
> 
> Ich hatte mal das Problem mit Treibern unter win 8.1 da passierte das gleiche


win 8.1 auf nem Mac [emoji23].


----------



## watercooled (27. Juni 2014)

Geht das etwa nicht mehr?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Juni 2014)

doch, aber dann bräuchte er AFT nicht.


----------



## II_LEI_II (27. Juni 2014)

Aber jedesmal Win zu booten (oder darauf zu wechseln) wenn ich etwas am Handy verändern will... Schade, dass das nicht funktioniert


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2014)

Nutzt wer paranoid auf seinem Smartphone, vielleicht sogar auf seinem s3?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juni 2014)

Nein bin zu Zeit mit cm11 nightly unterwegs. Läuft bestens.


----------



## DrDave (28. Juni 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nutzt wer paranoid auf seinem Smartphone, vielleicht sogar auf seinem s3?


 
Auf dem Nexus 4, ja und nein bei mir siehts nicht so aus wie auf deinem screenshot.


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Juni 2014)

Ja ich habe es als 2. System drauf, aber nutze es nicht so viel
Nutze aber immer Hackers Keyboard


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2014)

Sorry der Screenshot lässt sich per tapatalk nicht mehr löschen, einfach ignorieren, ich lösche ihn sobald ich wieder am PC bin. 

Welche Rom empfehlt ihr denn für ein s3? Ich find halt peek nicht schlecht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Juni 2014)

Ich empfehle - wie immer - SlimKat.
Home


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Juni 2014)

peek gibt's auch als app im playstore.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Juli 2014)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass ihr mit tapatalk nicht auf eure privaten Nachrichten zugreifen könnt?
Lädt einfach nicht


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2014)

No, bei mir geht es.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Juli 2014)

Ja bei mir jetzt inzwischen auch... Hatte heute nur einige male das Problem, dass nichts geladen hat


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juli 2014)

Mal ne frage an die Experten.
Ich hab hier ein s4 mini, das soweit tadellos funktioniert. Das einzige Problem ist, dass der Standard Browser und auch Chrome die energieeinstellungen nicht übernehmen. Also in allen app dunkelt sich der Bildschirm wie gewünscht erst nach 1 Minute ab, nur bei og. ist nach 15 Sekunden Dunkelheit angesagt. Hat jemand eine Idee? Android 4.2.2. ist drauf. Grüße

Edit:
Das Problem hat sich nach einem Neustart von selbst gelöst!

Zwar seltsam aber was solls.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juli 2014)

Ist bei euch die Werbung in tapatalk auch wieder da ?


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Juli 2014)

Nein, aber wenn man auf Benachrichtigungen drückt und Tapa nicht mehr im RAM ist, öffnet es sich nicht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Juli 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ist bei euch die Werbung in tapatalk auch wieder da ?



Jup, leider.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Juli 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Nein, aber wenn man auf Benachrichtigungen drückt und Tapa nicht mehr im RAM ist, öffnet es sich nicht.


Das Problem hab ich auch es sagt dann immer, dass es keine internetverbindung hat.... 

Ich glaub ich Flash die Woche mal paranoid auf mein s3, was ich so gesehen hab gefällt mir.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Juli 2014)

Hm, wo soll die sein?
Ich hab bisher keine gesehen, auch auf dem Handy nicht.


----------



## Offset (4. Juli 2014)

Benutzt hier eigentlich jemand Adaway? Der Adblocker geht zwar gut, aber schon fast zu gut. Ich kann nämlich aus Tapatalk keine links mehr öffnen, und ich weiß nicht wie die white-list funktioniert.


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juli 2014)

Jup adaway ist echt Klasse


----------



## MisterLaggy (4. Juli 2014)

Bei der white list musst du glaube ich URLs eintragen. Aber das öffnen von Links in Tapatalk klappt bei mir problemlos.


----------



## Klartext (4. Juli 2014)

Nutze auch schon ewig AdAway. Nie Probleme gehabt und Links aus Tapatalk gehen problemlos.


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Juli 2014)

Ja nutze es ebenfalls, super App


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Juli 2014)

Was hat AdAway denn was andere Apps nicht haben?
 Sorry für die Frage, nutze aber seit gestern erst AdFree und bin damit auch zufrieden.


----------



## Offset (4. Juli 2014)

Komisch, aber bei mir blockiert definitiv Adaway die Links aus Tapatalk. 



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Was hat AdAway denn was andere Apps nicht haben?



Gute Frage. Ich hatte Adfree, aber aus irgendeinem Grund hab ich es deinstalliert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juli 2014)

Hab nur eine App die Werbung zeigt und das ist Tapatalk obwohl ich vor langer Zeit auch mal dafür bezahlt habe.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Juli 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich so von Project Volta, das mit Android L eingeführt wird?


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Juli 2014)

@Offset
Habe jetzt auch Adaway installiert und das gleiche Problem wie du mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Klartext (6. Juli 2014)

Ja, einfach cdn.viglink.com auf die Whitelist setzen.


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Juli 2014)

OK danke, werde es mal probieren.


----------



## Offset (6. Juli 2014)

Wenn man das einfach so eingibt kommt da: „Falsch formatierter Hostname". Man kann da nicht einfach die Url eingeben. 

@grenn-CB 
Gehts bei dir?


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. Juli 2014)

@Foxi scheint ja die Akkulaufzeit zu erhöhen, von daher -


----------



## Klartext (6. Juli 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Wenn man das einfach so eingibt kommt da: „Falsch formatierter Hostname". Man kann da nicht einfach die Url eingeben.
> 
> @grenn-CB
> Gehts bei dir?


 
Geht bei mir problemlos und funktioniert auch.


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Juli 2014)

Habs ausprobiert und bei mir geht es auch.
 Danke nochmal an Klartext für den Tipp.


----------



## Offset (6. Juli 2014)

Kannst du bitte einen Screenshot davon machen? Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch gemacht hab.^^


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Juli 2014)

Der andere Beitrag soll gleich gelöscht werden aufgrund eigenen Wunsches, deswegen jetzt nochmal der Screenshot


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klartext (6. Juli 2014)

Genau, so musst es eintragen und den Werbeblocker neu aktivieren.


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich so von Project Volta, das mit Android L eingeführt wird?


 
Furchtbar. Warum machen die das? Die Akkulaufzeit moderner Handys ist doch besser als je zuvor?

[/Ironie off]


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Juli 2014)

Moin, haltet mich für blöde oder noch zu müde.. Grad ne Werbung gesehen über google search oder so ähnlich mit sprachfragen wie z.b. wie wird dass wetter. Wie nennt sich diese app?^^


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2014)

Das ist Google Now. Installiert haben muss man dafür Google Search und Sprachsuche. Ist aber eigentlich bei jedem Telefon vorinstalliert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2014)

Google Suche


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Juli 2014)

ahhhh 
Danke^^

Kann ich das irgendwie auch per headset steuern wenn das handy in der tasche ist?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2014)

Bis jetzt nicht die sprachsteuerung funzt nur wenns nicgt im stanby ist. Wär auch schlimm einer schreit ok google und 20 androidgeräte reagieren darauf. Soll sich aber angeblich ändern.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2014)

Das Moto X hört afaik schon jetzt immer zu.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2014)

Ist aber zur Zeit das einzig offizielle weils ja auch dafür extra sparsame Kerne hat die dafür da sind.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Hab auf meinem one m7 warum auch immer in 12 Std  9000 wakeloks von Google play service was natürlich Akku frisst.  Kann mir da jemand sagen was ich machen kann oder ob das normal ist!?!


----------



## debalz (8. Juli 2014)

Ist Adobe AIR eigentlich für die Lauffähigkeit anderer Apps wichtig? Verstehe nicht ganz den Sinn von AIR in Zusammenhang mit Handys...


> AIR ermöglicht es, Web-Anwendungen wie Desktop-Anwendungen zu benutzen  und damit die Vorteile beider Arten von Anwendungen zu verbinden.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Juli 2014)

AIR ist nur durch die Kommentare im Play Store nützlich


----------



## SB94 (8. Juli 2014)

hab grade n Problem mit meinem Nexus 4:
Hab mit CM M8 sowie aktuelle gapps aufs Handy geladen und dann im Clockworkmodrecovery /system formatiert und wollte dann M8 und Gapps flashen.
Allerdings sagt er mit „E:Can' t open /data/media/0/Download/cm-11-20140708-SNAPSHOT-M8-mako.zip (bad)“

Mein erster Ansatz wäre jetzt die SD Karte mittels Clockworkmodrecovery zu mounten und dann die zip per adp push auf die SD karte zu kopieren, während ich im Clockworkmodrecovery bin. Das sollte so funktionieren, oder?
Ich muss dann doch unter „mounts and storage“ dann „mount USB storage“ auswählen, oder?


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. Juli 2014)

Ich würde erstmal schauen ob die Datei corrupted ist. Wenn du auf mount USB storage gehst kannst du ganz normal mit nem Dateiexplorer die Dateien kopieren.


----------



## SB94 (8. Juli 2014)

MD5 stimmt überein.

Ich bekomme jetzt grade den ADB treiber nicht richtig installiert. Ist es der erste oder letzte den ich benötige?


----------



## MisterLaggy (8. Juli 2014)

Ich vermute mal der erste.


----------



## SB94 (9. Juli 2014)

War der dritte 
Per Push habe ich die Datein nicht in CWMR gefunden, anscheinen ist der Pfad „/storage/sdcard0“, welcher in der CyanogenMod-Wiki angegeben ist falsch. Hab das Problem dann per Sideload gelöst.

Weiß jemand von euch unter welchem Pfad die CWMR-Backups gespeichert werden? Würde die gerne per „adb pull“ auf den PC kopieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juli 2014)

Also CWM speichert die auf der internen SD Karte unter dem Ordner clockworkmod.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2014)

Gibt es nur die xda Ports von paranoid Android für das s3?offiziell gibt es das ja nur für die Nexus Geräte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2014)

Nach dem MotoG noch eins was ohne ip angaben anscheinend Wasserdicht ist.
https://curved.de/news/videos/lg-g3-im-tauchgang-ohne-ip-schutzklasse-wasserdicht-100604


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Juli 2014)

Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle diese schöne Funktion von Windows 7, bei der man einstellen kann, dass sich er Desktophintergrund in definierbaren Abständen ändert.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das bei Android auch geht. Wenn ja, wo finde ich die Funktion dann?


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juli 2014)

Mir wär keine Funktion bekannt, aber geb mal "wallpaper switcher" im play store ein, da findest du direkt was


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Ist hier jemand mit omnirom 4.4.4 unterwegs ? Normal das der akkuverbrauch so hoch ist ? Hab das htc one m7, gefühlt hat der Akku mit einer sense Rom länger gehalten


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juli 2014)

Kann man bei Omni die Performance einstellen?
Wenn nicht, lad dir mal Trickster MOD runter und stell den Governor "ondemand" ein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juli 2014)

Ja kann man bei Omni. Kann ich aber mal nachschauen, und nein mein Akku Verbrauch ist normal.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Juli 2014)

Steht auf ondemond. Wofür ist der sheduler? Der steht auf row


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juli 2014)

Hm, besteht die Möglichkeit nen Kernel zu flashen? 
Scheduler hat afaik nix damit zu tun.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Juli 2014)

Hast du intelliplug als governor?


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Juli 2014)

Ja bestimmt besteht die Möglichkeit , aber gibt nur wenige kernels die zb dt2w unterstützen. Bis jetzt nur 2 gefunden und der kernel von omni hats drin . hab auch extremst  hohe wakeups des systems selber, vorher war auch Google suche sehr hoch was aber weniger geworden ist durch das beschneiden der Berechtigungen


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Juli 2014)

Sry wegen doppelpost aber mal Screenshot 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht Google Now deaktivieren?


----------



## Klartext (11. Juli 2014)

Und dass nennst du viel? 

PlayDienste haben bei mir in pro Stunde ca 1k Wakelocks und die Suche 1k pro 10h..


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Juli 2014)

Ja war auch weitaus höher. Hab die Berichtigungen dann beschnitten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juli 2014)

Welche app ist das auf dem Screenshot


----------



## Klartext (11. Juli 2014)

Wakelock Detector


----------



## Scalon (11. Juli 2014)

weiß jemand ob für den Herbst diesen Jahres ein neues Nexus Gerät angekündigt wurde? (außer Nexus 8)


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Juli 2014)

Hab gerade mein Oneplus One bestellt.


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. Juli 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich jetzt? Darfst du jetzt 1 oder mehr Invites versenden? Wann braucht man keine Invites mehr?


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Juli 2014)

Nein, momentan habe ich keine zum weitergeben, aber vielleicht ändert sich das noch.


----------



## blauebanane (13. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,
gibts unter Android eine Funktion oder eine App die es ermöglicht, das ansonsten auf lautlos gestellte Smartphone für einen oder mehrere bestimmte Kontakte zu "entmuten"?
So dass das Telefon nur bei Anrufen/Nachrichten von diesem Kontakt klingelt und man sonst nicht gestört wird?
In den Kontakten sowie unter "Töne" hab ich dazu nichts gefunden.
Besitze ein Ascend P6 mit 4.2.2


----------



## SB94 (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn du Java Programmieren kannst (ich kann es nicht, aber es gibt dort auch eine menge Vorlagen), sollte diese App das (und noch vieles mehr) können: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.onx.app  Bestimmt gibt es auch Alternativen die ich allerdings nicht kenne.


Mich würde Interessieren ob es irgendwie möglich ist den Beschleunigungssensor vom Nexus 4 unter CyanogenMod 11 M8 zu kalibrieren. Bei mir ist dieser Ziemlich deutlich (vor allen dingen die Achse waagerecht und parallel zum Bildschirm) fehlkalibriert.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Juli 2014)

Heute kommt mein Oneplus One an


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## watercooled (21. Juli 2014)

Geil! Würde mich auch reizen.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Juli 2014)

Braucht jemand mein Note 2? :fresse


----------



## unre4l (21. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen (Snapdragon) 801, der 800 ist mir zu langsam. Allerdings: 1440p Display und 801 or GTFO! 
Wieso kann man Telefone nicht aufrüsten


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Juli 2014)

Ich warte ja noch auf Phones mit dem 805er aber das dauert noch ein bissl


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich warte auf phones mit snapdragon 810. Mein S3 läuft nämlich sehr gut.


----------



## hendrosch (21. Juli 2014)

unre4l schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne einen (Snapdragon) 801, der 800 ist mir zu langsam. Allerdings: 1440p Display und 801 or GTFO! Wieso kann man Telefone nicht aufrüsten



Wenn du das ernst meinst. (Ich nutz noch ein iPhone 4 und das ist noch halbwegs schnell, da ist der Sprung vom 800 zum 801 nix)
Dann gibts doch das LG G3 und das Oppo Find 7. 

Ich überleg mir auch grad ein G3 zu kaufen, oder das OnePlus One. Kann mich nicht entscheiden das G3 hat ein paar Fehler, die aber hoffentlich bald beseitig sind. (Und den unnötigen 1440p Screen)
Kauf mit Vertrag wäre sogar nur bei 400€ für das 16GB, aber wenn die Probleme nicht in den Griff zu bekommen sind steh ich mit nem Vertrag für die Tonne und 44€ da


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juli 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Braucht jemand mein Note 2? :fresse


 Für bzw. gegen was? 

Ist es eigentlich normal das ein Akku beim laden ziemlich warm wird?
Läuft ja eine chemische Reaktion ab.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal das ein Akku beim laden ziemlich warm wird?
> Läuft ja eine chemische Reaktion ab.


Dass es warm wird ist normal. Da man als Mensch alles über Körpertemperatur kaum noch schätzen kann ist "ziemlich warm" wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht so viel wie du denkst.


----------



## watercooled (21. Juli 2014)

Ist völlig normal.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass es warm wird ist normal. Da man als Mensch alles über Körpertemperatur kaum noch schätzen kann ist "ziemlich warm" wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht so viel wie du denkst.


 
Ich habe auch gespürt das auch das Display warm geworden ist.
Könnte die Temps mal kontrollieren, da ich ein Tool habe das die Akkutemperatur anschaut.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2014)

Mit limem kannst du die Temperatur als widget überprüfen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gespürt das auch das Display warm geworden ist.
> Könnte die Temps mal kontrollieren, da ich ein Tool habe das die Akkutemperatur anschaut.


 
Ich glaub das war bei meinem alten LG 4x HD, da ist das Display bei voller Beleuchtung so heiß geworden das man den Finger keine 10 Sekunden drauf lassen konnte. Das ist jetzt keines Falls übertrieben!


----------



## Offset (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hab ein 4x Hd und musste einen anderen Kernel mit höheren Grenztemperaturen flashen, um das Display auf 100% betreiben zu können.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

Stimmt irgendwann kam ne Warnung das man das Display nicht mehr mit voller Helligkeit betreiben darf weil die Temperatur zu hoch ist. Wurd dann glaub auf maximal 80% begrenzt! Ich schon ne Weile her als ich das Ding hatte. Und der Akku ging auch dem entsprechend schnell in die Knie!


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Juli 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Für bzw. gegen was?
> 
> Ist es eigentlich normal das ein Akku beim laden ziemlich warm wird?
> Läuft ja eine chemische Reaktion ab.


Ist schon weg, sorry.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juli 2014)

Ich habe eh kein Geld dafür. 

Und das Display war da auf einer geringen Helligkeit, also weit weg vom Maximum.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (22. Juli 2014)

So heute gab's Update für mein One.  Weiß noch nicht Genau, was ich davon halten soll. Erinnert mich so bisschen an Windows8/ iOs7..


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Juli 2014)

??? Kann ich nicht bestätigen . sense 6 schaut gut aus , läuft sehr flüssig und hat nicht annähernd was mit windoof oder IOS zutun . welches one , das m7? Noch das update sense 6 4.4.2 oder schon 4.4.3 und mit welcher cid ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2014)

Es gitbt zwei Fehler die man machen kann bei einer Android UI, wenn man zu viel Funktionen in den Launcher packt oder zu wenig. Das haben die meisten Hersteller immer noch nicht raus.


----------



## Klartext (23. Juli 2014)

Zu viele Funktionen ist nicht schlimm, solange man nicht benötigtes abschalten kann..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2014)

Naja ich hasse es wenn eine UI unübersichtlich wird weil sie zu viele Funktionen hat!


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Juli 2014)

Wer noch nie so zufrieden wie mit meinem Oneplus One. Deshalb gleich noch 3 Stück für Familie und Freunde bestellt


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2014)

Verdammt ich will auch eins :heul;


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Juli 2014)

Geht ja zum Glück gut voran mit Invites.


----------



## Klartext (24. Juli 2014)

Bin Ansich mit dem One auch zufrieden, mal sehen was Google so noch zeigt..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand das 1+1 schon gerootet?
Wäre bestimmt auch mal lustig auf das teil ne custom Rom zu spielen, gibts da überhaupt schon auswahl?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Das 1+1 ist in €uropa eh schon gerooted weils mit cm kommt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juli 2014)

Bist du dir sicher, dass man nicht supersu flashen muss? 
Das wäre mal praktisch


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Laut Curved schon
https://curved.de/news/videos/one-plus-one-im-hands-on-der-schicke-flaggschiff-killer-108593


----------



## Klartext (24. Juli 2014)

Das OPO ist NICHT gerootet, es ist von Google zertifiziert, also darf es von Werk aus nicht gerootet sein.. 

Habs aber sofort geunlocked, rootet und n CustomRom + Kernel geflasht.. 

Customs gibt es schon genug..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juli 2014)

OK danke, hab mich schon gewundert, da mein Vertrag in Dezember ausläuft brauch ich eh ein neues Handy, da wird wohl das 1+1 den Weg zu mir finden und nach zwei jahren mein s3 ablösen... 

Kannst du mir sagen wieder Kamera so ist?


----------



## Klartext (24. Juli 2014)

Für mich völlig ausreichend.. Aber da hat jeder andere Ansprüche.


----------



## Namaker (24. Juli 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hat jemand das 1+1 schon gerootet?
> Wäre bestimmt auch mal lustig auf das teil ne custom Rom zu spielen, gibts da überhaupt schon auswahl?


 Rooten sollte das kleinste Problem sein, gibt ja Towelroot 
Bei xda sind die üblichen Verdächtigen Recoveries und diverse ROMs aufgeschlagen, war aber auch vorherzusehen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Nicht schlecht.
OnePlus One: neue Firmware kommt mit Android Stock | TechStage
Schade das sie es nicht schaffen das Gerät auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn man nen invite hat und eines kauft, bekommt man dann neue invites?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Da hab ich bis jetzt zwei Versionen gelesen. Die einen sagen nein die anderen ja wenn man es von 1+1 fordert. 
Angeblich sollte man ja laut 1+1 automatisch zu einem Gerät 2 Invites bekommen bis jetzt liest man eher weniger davon das das auch wirklich so ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juli 2014)

In welcher Form bekommt Mandeln den invite? Ist das ein Code?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Boa keine Ahnung ich glaub du musst dich darum Bewerben (wie auch immer) und dann bekommst du eine Einladung an deine E-Mailadresse geschickt. (wie auch immer die aussieht)
Dann musst du glaub ich innerhalb 24Stunden darauf reagieren/den Invite einlösen sonst verfällt der wieder....
Hatten ja letztens wieder ein "Megainventeevent"
http://www.androidnext.de/news/oneplus-one-5-000-neue-invites/


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2014)

Leute Notfall!

Habe vor einer halben Stunde meinem Note 2 den Gnadenstoß verpasst: Runtergefallen und nun Display defekt.
Will es ja schon ewig los werden: Jetzt habe ich endlich einen Grund! 

Ich suche nun was neues bis 300€.

Wichtig sind mir die Akkulaufzeit (sollte 5h dot schaffen) und eine gute Community in Sachen Custom Roms.
Größe sollte 5" betragen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Was Akku angeht ist das G2 sehr gut. 
Wie es da mit Customs aussieht müsstest selber mal bei XDA schauen. 
Ansonsten das Nexus5 ist wohl was Customs angeht so das beste.
Kosten beide aber bissl mehr wie 300€.


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2014)

Beim Nexus 5 stehts doch mit der Akkulaufzeit nicht so gut...


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Über 5Std solls aber kommen.
LG G3 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Google Nexus*5*(32*GB) - Test - CHIP Handy Welt
Wenns jetzt nicht grad zocken ist.


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2014)

Sprichst du jetzt von G2 oder G3? Hast jetzt beide genannt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juli 2014)

Ne der G3 Test war nur damit du die Displayontime nachschauen kannst da ist ja auch das Nexus5 und G2 drinnen in der Tabelle.
Das G3 ist ja einiges teurer.


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2014)

Das LG G2 sagt mit tatsächlich zu... Scheint auch eine gute Community zu haben.

Hat das einen SD Slot? Welches sollte man deiner Meinung nach vorziehen? G2 oder N5? Eher G2 denke ich.

Edit: Softkeys scheints auch nicht zu geben...Hmmmrrrhhhh....

Edit 2: Komm...ich bestelle das G2 und gut.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juli 2014)

Das G2 hat keinen SD-Slot wie auch das Nexus5.
Welches vor zu ziehen ist kann ich dir nicht sagen sind ja beidefast gleich.
Das LG hat ne bessere Cam und größeren Akku. 
Dafür das Nexus die bessere Software und Updatepolitik und ne größere Community was Customs angeht.
Softkeys sind out und ich bin gespannt wie lang Samsung die noch behält.


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2014)

Warum sollten SoftKeys out sein? Ich finde die schrecklich. Wenn ich ein Handy mit 5" Display kaufe dann will ich auch 5" nutzen und nicht am unteren Rand ewig viel Platz an so blöde Display Tasten verlieren...


----------



## DrDave (25. Juli 2014)

Gibt ja aber zum Glück Mods, mit denen man das in den Griff bekommt. 
Bei meinem Nexus 4 möchte ich den PIE, immersive oder wie auch immer gravity Mod nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum sollten SoftKeys out sein? Ich finde die schrecklich. Wenn ich ein Handy mit 5" Display kaufe dann will ich auch 5" nutzen und nicht am unteren Rand ewig viel Platz an so blöde Display Tasten verlieren...


von 1920pixel verlierst du paar pixel wow.

und wenns gescheite apps sind werden die eh ausgeblendet wo es drauf ankommt. wie zb.es bei youtube ist oder bei nem gescheiten videoplayer wie auch bei den spielen oder amazon kindl oder play books.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Juli 2014)

Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage ob ein 1+1, Z2/Z3 oder ein G3 oder sogar ein S5, man ich hasse den Smartphone kauf


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Juli 2014)

Kauf n Nexus und sei fröhlich für die nächsten 3 Jahre.


----------



## JPW (25. Juli 2014)

Ich würde ein Nexus 5, 1+1, Oppo Find 7 oder 7a nehmen. 
Aber nie wieder Samsung. (bin s3 Besitzer)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch s3 besitzer und im September läuft mein Vertrag bei Vodafone aus, der gekündigt wurde. Heißt es wird zeit für ein neues Handy.
Ich hab die Möglichkeit einen INvite zu bekommen, einzig die angeblich mittelprächtige Kamera schreckt mich ab, da ich nur mit dem Handy fotos machen kann....


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute, ich brauche mal wieder eure hilfe.
Also seit 2 tagen kommt bei meinem galaxy s3 immer wieder random so ein Lenkrad oben links und es steht sa "automodus"
Wenn des kommt dann bleibt mein handy kurzzeitig stehen und dann gehts normal weiter.

Habe heute das handy auf werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt aber solange meine micro sd mit 8 gb drinn ist kommt der automodus immernoch.

Wenn mein handy aus ist, dann zeigt es immer eine leere batterie an mit einem ladekreis und kurz darauf eine batterie mit dem aktuellen akkustand und das wiederholt sich wieder und wieder.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine idee?

Ps: vor dem reset ist der bildschirm immer von alleine an ganz random.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2014)

Klingt so als wird da eine Autohalterung erkannt.

Dockanschlüsse werden normalerweise magnetisch über Hallsensor oder per definiertem Widerstand am USB detektiert. Also halte Magnete von dem Telefon fern und schau mal nach Schäden/Dreck an der USB-Buchse.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank,
Da ich keine Magnete in der nähe von meinem handy habe, kann es nur irgendwas an der ladebuchse sein.

Also habe ich nachgeschaut und habe gesehen, dass in der buchse sehr viele fussel waren xD
Wirs garnicht woher die kommen.


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Juli 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> Da ich keine Magnete in der nähe von meinem handy habe, kann es nur irgendwas an der ladebuchse sein.
> 
> Also habe ich nachgeschaut und habe gesehen, dass in der buchse sehr viele fussel waren xD
> Wirs garnicht woher die kommen.


 
Aus der Hosentasche.... Ich hatte damals mit meinem S3 das Problem, dass meine Kopfhörer Buchse nicht mehr richtig Kontakt hatte. Vorsichtig mit dem Zahnstocher sauber gemacht und das Problem war gelöst


----------



## Gwiel (27. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute,
weiß einer von euch, ob die neuste CM (meines Wissens 11?) lockscreen notifications und/oder wake lockscreen bietet? Also dass wie beim iPhone beim Erhalt einer Nachricht der Sperrbildschirm erscheint und auf diesem dann -wie beim iPhone- die Nachrichten zu lesen sind (falls man das einstellt, wegen Privatspäre und so)
Hab auf meinem S2 derzeit nämlich PACrom 4.4.2 und da geht das, allerdings bringt die ROM so viel mit, was ich alles gar nicht brauche, dass ich gerne auf was minimalistischeres umsteigen würde, die lockscreen notifications nutze ich aber intensiv, würde also sehr ungern darauf verzichten. Ist CM11 da eine Alternative? Bzw welche könntet ihr empfehlen?

LG,
Gwiel


----------



## watercooled (27. Juli 2014)

Bin echt begeistert vom G2. Deutlich besser als mein Note


----------



## Scalon (27. Juli 2014)

habe einen OnePlus One Invite, da ich gerade niemadn finde der einen braucht, schmeiße ich hier einen rein: https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/XBWD-Z3RS-BZYK-FTRL (zum Postzeitpunkt noch 3 Tage gültig)
wer zu erst kommt mal zuerst


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2014)

Preis?


----------



## watercooled (27. Juli 2014)

Glaub 299 bzw 349


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. Juli 2014)

Danke, ich hab gedacht ich muss ewig warten. Direkt bestellt


----------



## Gwiel (28. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand grade die neuste CM drauf und kann mir sagen ob es dort die Funktionen "lockscreen notifications" und "wake lockscreen" gibt?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bin echt begeistert vom G2. Deutlich besser als mein Note


 
Besser als welches Note? Das erste?

Ich habe die Woche mal meine Samsung Gear (altes Model) auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.
Ist ja Wahnsinn was der Umstieg von Android auf Tiezen gebracht hat.
Viel längere Akku Laufzeiten und mehr serienmäßige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2014)

Note 2.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Note 2.


 
Na gut, das Ding kenne ich nicht so gut.
Ich habe derzeit das Note 3 und bin soweit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2014)

Kamera, Akkulaufzeit, Display, Speed, Roms, alles besser


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kamera, Akkulaufzeit, Display, Speed, Roms, alles besser


 
Ich habe noch nie ein Android Gerät gerootet und ein anderes ROM drauf gelegt.
Zumal das ja gerade bei Samsung zu echten Problemen mit der Garantie führen kann.

Ansonsten:
Akku hält bei meinem Verhalten bis zu 32 Stunden.
Display ist 1080p, gut ablesbar auch im Sonnenschein und das reicht mir.
Kamera geht bis 14MP, bei Licht brauchbare Fotos, bei Dämmerung eher nicht.
Mit der Kamera mache ich auch nur Fotos in 9,6MP was 4128x2322 entspricht,
weil bei 14MP habe ich nur ein Bildverhältnis von 4:3.

Speed ist kein Problem, bis zu 2,3Ghz und 3GB RAM.
Von daher nur 1GB mehr RAM als das G2 aber das macht sich manchmal echt bemerkbar.


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2014)

Du hast auch V3. Ich hatte nur das Note 2. Das stinkt natürlich dagegen ab.


----------



## Gwiel (29. Juli 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie ein Android Gerät gerootet und ein anderes ROM drauf gelegt.
> Zumal das ja gerade bei Samsung zu echten Problemen mit der Garantie führen kann.


Erst seit dem Galaxy S4 (?) und auch erst seit dem Update auf...lass mich lügen...4.3? Damit wurde ein Chip "zerstört", der seit dem S4 (?) verbaut wird und dem Hersteller einen Rückschluss erlaubt, ob das Gerät gerootet war...wie genau das funktioniert, weiß ich nicht...mein Kumpel gurkt mit seinem ach so tollen S4 auf 4.2.2 rum


----------



## mrfloppy (29. Juli 2014)

Hat aber nichts mit root zutun bei Samsung. Towelroot und nichts mus am gerät gemacht werden . er kann ja auf 4.2.2 bleiben mit seinem S4 , dann recovery drauf und andere Rom mit aktuelleren Android .


----------



## hendrosch (29. Juli 2014)

Am Sonntag hab ich mir auch das 1+1 bestellt. Mal schauen wanns kommt. 
Mein aktuelles iPhone4 ist dann doch etwas angestaubt auch wenns noch für alles reicht. 

Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind und kanns gar nicht abwarten bis es kommt. 
Dauert leider aber wohl noch bis Ende dieser/Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## mrfloppy (29. Juli 2014)

Für die 1+1 Anhänger , vllt mal probieren hier 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00LKIWOMS/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1406641105&sr=8-1


----------



## hendrosch (30. Juli 2014)

Ich hab ja für die 299€ bestellt. 
Bei den ganzen China Importen hat man ja was Gewährleistung etc. angeht geloost und und dazu kosten die noch total viel.


----------



## neo3 (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn jemand noch nen Invite für das OnePlus One hat, würde ich mich rieeeeesig freuen...  
 Muss demnächst meine Diplomarbeit in  Android programmieren und brauche noch ein ordentliches gerät dafür 

Lg


----------



## hendrosch (31. Juli 2014)

Irgendwann werd ich welche bekommen, aber da sie anscheinend momentan schon mit denen die sie an frühe Mitglieder verschickt haben überfordert sind dauerts sicher noch bis Käufer eine bekommen, außerdem hab ich auch recht spät bestellt. Kannst ja versuchen da im Forum eine abzustauben, aber ich glaube der beste Zeitpunkt ist vorbei anscheinend haben da letztens einige 2-3 statt einer Invite bekommen.


----------



## neo3 (31. Juli 2014)

Die Wartezeit für die Käufer soll angeblich 2 Wochen betragen... KA... Wir werden es sehen 
Wenn du welche übrig hast, kannst du ja mal in meinen thread hier schauen und die Aktion unterstützen


----------



## Scalon (31. Juli 2014)

Bei mir waren es 12 Tage von der persönlichen Einladung bis zu den Einladungen zum Verschenken (und nein ich habe keine mehr)


----------



## Klartext (31. Juli 2014)

Ich hab nach über einem Monat noch keine Einladungen zum sharen bekommen und ich habe schon 2 Geräte bestellt in der Zeit bestellt..


----------



## neo3 (31. Juli 2014)

Hm... muss man die vielleicht irgendwie beantragen? (Habe noch keines, daher weiß ich es absolut nicht...)

Kannst ja evtl mal beim Support nachfragen. Da scheint ja einiges schief zu laufen ^^


----------



## Klartext (31. Juli 2014)

Hab ich schon, warte auf Antwort ^^


----------



## hendrosch (31. Juli 2014)

Was ich gelesen hab werden die zufällig an die Käufer verteilt und immer je nach Lagersituation. 
Gerade werden vermutlich gar keine Verteilt, denn zumindest in Europa haben die ganzschönen Stress beim versenden. 
Hab nämlich ne Email bekommen das es 3-6Tage länger dauert bis meins da ist. 
In der steht auch sie hätten aktuell zu viele verteilt. 

Dafür scheinen wieder welche im Deutschen Lager zu sein heute haben sich schon eine Hand voll Leute gemeldet die ihr One aus Karlsruhe bekommen haben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. August 2014)

Ich fahre morgen in den Urlaub und da hat sich mir die Frage gestellt ob man einstellen kann, dass nur WhatsApp und zum Beispiel der mobile WLAN Hotspot Zugriff auf das mobile Internet bekommen? 

Ich habe die Möglichkeit im Ausland gratis eine flat zu bekommen, ist im Vertrag inbegriffen, allerdings nur ein paar Megabyte. Ich brauche dort nur WhatsApp und den WLAN Hotspot, da ich mit meinem tablet ins inet rein muss. 
Also würde ich gerne nur den beiden Zugriff auf mein Datenvolumen geben. 

Ist das möglich? Ich habe Cm 11 und ein S3


----------



## watercooled (2. August 2014)

Nach so einer Lösung suche ich auch schon lange...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. August 2014)

Hey Leutz,
kleines Problem, möchte mein Tablet als Musikplayer nutzen, nur schaltet der Ton nicht auf die Lautsprecher wenn ich die über Klinke einstecke.
Mit mein Handy gehts sofort, beide Geräte Haben 4.4.2 drauf.

Kennt da jemand nen Trick oder Lösung?


----------



## Der Maniac (3. August 2014)

Kopfhörerbuchse defekt, musst du wohl oder übel reparieren lassen...


----------



## Offset (3. August 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Also würde ich gerne nur den beiden Zugriff auf mein Datenvolumen geben.
> 
> Ist das möglich? Ich habe Cm 11 und ein S3



Mit DroidWall geht das, da kannst du freigeben welche Programme Inet benutzen dürfen.


----------



## 3elze3u3 (4. August 2014)

ich sitze hier gerade in Spanien und frage mich, ob es mit den verfügbaren oneplus one in spanien evtl besser aussieht, bzw. wie es mit dem zoll hier gehandhabt wird.

hat einer eine idee?


----------



## neo3 (4. August 2014)

Na ja, Zoll wirst du auch in Spanien zahlen müssen - ich denke dass du nicht zollfrei in die EU rein kommen wirst. Die Frage ist also auch in Spanien dieselbe: per Invite kaufen oder überteuert mit kürzerer Garantie importieren?


----------



## hendrosch (4. August 2014)

Per Invite sollte man nie Zoll zahlen. 
Normalerweise wird aus Europa versendet (mir bekannt sind Karlsruhe und London als Standorte, werden aber sicher noch mehr sein)
Und selbst wenn da alles leer ists unds direkt auch HK kommt übernimmt Oneplus den anfallenden Zoll. 

Klar wenn man die China Version importiert muss man den Zoll zahlen, aber die abgaben sollten überall (in Europa) gleich sein


----------



## 3elze3u3 (4. August 2014)

moin moin
in spanien fallen derzeit 21% einfuhrumsatzsteuer an.
im vergleich zu deutschland würde man also ca 20% sparen.

hmm.


----------



## hendrosch (4. August 2014)

Wie sparen in DE zahlst du doch nur 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer?!


----------



## 3elze3u3 (4. August 2014)

ich habe mal was über ein portal aus china bestellt und muste 40% zoll abführen.


----------



## Q-Pit (4. August 2014)

Das kommt doch auf den Artikel an den du bestellst. Auf Smartphones gibts z.B. einen anderen Prozentsatz als auf Schmuck... 
Normalerweiße muss man innerhalb der EU weder Zoll noch Steuern zahlen wenn man etwas aus einem EU Mitgliedstaat bestellt. Im Falle von OnePlus One, welche sowieso von Karlsruhe bzw. London versenden dürfte es keine Probleme mit dem Zoll o.ä. geben.


----------



## neo3 (4. August 2014)

... falls man eben auch wirklich bei OnePlus direkt kauft und nicht bei einem China-Händler


----------



## hendrosch (4. August 2014)

Also Soweit ich informiert sind sind die Zollabgaben in der EU gleich und die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ist der jeweiligen Umsatzsteuer des Landes Angepasst, 
demnach wäre Deutschland etwas billiger, den Zollsatz kannst du im Internet auf der EU Seite vom Zoll rausfinden, maßgeblich ist der Typ der Ware und das Herkunftsland. 
Eventuell fallen nach Deutschland noch Gebühren für die Gema (gibts sowas in Spanien auch?) oder sowas an (eventuell gilt das aber nicht fürn Import).

E.:So mal nachgeguckt wenn es als Handy (8517120090) und nicht irgendein anderes Mediengerät deklariert wird, sollte es Zoll, aber nicht Steuer -frei sein. 
(natürlich keine Verbindliche aussage, die kann dir nur der Zoll geben, die Liste um die sogenannte TARIC Nummer raus zu finden ist ewig lang.)


----------



## Abufaso (4. August 2014)

Hey, es betrifft zwar nicht Android, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja trotzdem helfen 
Ich hab neulich ein uraltes Alcatel BG32C wiedergefunden, fast so wie das legendäre Nokia Classic, und es funktioniert sogar noch. Nur leider fragt er bei meiner Simkarte immer nach einem 'Netzcode'.. habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich den her bekommen kann?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2014)

Nexus 5 mit CM... Super Akkulaufzeit !!! 
(3 Stunden Display an Zeit)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. August 2014)

Mein Oneplus One macht nen Tag mehr bei insgesamt etwa 7h Screen-On mit.


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2014)

Meins hat grad 31% nach ~5std Betrieb mal gucken wos sich nach paar Ladungen ein pendelt. 
Wo seht ihr die Display Ontime als Wert?


----------



## grenn-CB (7. August 2014)

@hendrosch
Gehe mal unter der Akkuübersicht wie auf dem Screenshot von R4Z0R1911 und tippe dann auf den Akkuverbrauch von dem Display, da müsste es normalerweise zu sehen sein, hier mal wie es aussehen müsste 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. August 2014)

Da fang ich besser von meiner Akkulaufzeit garnicht an..


----------



## MisterLaggy (7. August 2014)

One Plus One angekommen


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Dingen auch was taugt


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2014)

Meins ist gestern auch gekommen. Ich bin vollstens zufrieden. Hab grad noch ein Tempered Glass von Caseband als Display Schutz angebracht und kann auch den nur empfehlen.


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2014)

Na dann auch dir Glückwunsch  

Wo hast du das Glas den bestellt?


----------



## hendrosch (7. August 2014)

Ich habs bei Amazon bestellt. 
Versand erfolgt von einem Drittanbietern aus England, das hat bei mir aber nur 3 Tage gedauert. (Sonntag bestellt)
Gekostet hats 15€ mit Versand für 2 Stück.


----------



## neo3 (7. August 2014)

Cool, von dem Glas hört man ja nur Positives! 
Dann werde ich mir das wohl auch bestellen, wenn ich mein Invite bekommen und das 1 bestellt habe. Wäre ja zu schade drum, wenn dem Display was passiert


----------



## Klartext (7. August 2014)

Habs bei meinen beiden OPOs drauf, kann es auch nur empfehlen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mein Oneplus One macht nen Tag mehr bei insgesamt etwa 7h Screen-On mit.


 
Bedenke das ich ein 2300 mA akku habe


----------



## mrfloppy (8. August 2014)

So für die HTC one m7 Besitzer die es bisher nicht geschafft haben mit firewater s-off zu kommen und nur die leidige Meldung whelp this sucks zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Sunshine funktioniert jetzt auch auf dem m7 . mit der hyouka 3.0.0 Rom hat es bei mir funktioniert . Nachteil   sunshine kostet 19,30 , also wirklich nur für die die mit firewater keine Chance haben aber endlich die provider cid andern wollen um auch andere firmwares zu flashen


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. August 2014)

So, ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Moto G 4G geholt, weiß da einer wann es offiziellen CWM Support gibt?

Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur Rooz Möglichkeiten gefunden bei denen alle Daten verloren gehen, gibt es da auch noch ander bzw. kann man auch ein Titanium Backup machen und das wieder draufflashen oder verfällt der der Root dann wieder?

Sry, ist mein erster Androide


----------



## mrfloppy (13. August 2014)

Root , Versuch mal towelroot. Ist eine apk die man aus dem Netz laden kann. Nicht im playstore


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. August 2014)

Noch eine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit es auch zu rooten ohne dass Motorola das mitbekommt?

Bzw, wenn es mal irgendwelche Probleme macht und Amazon wieder sagt: "Schick es uns wir geben dir das Geld zurück" Bekomm ich dann eventuell Probleme wegen dem offenen bootloader?

Edit: Nope, Towelroot funzt nicht.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. August 2014)

Das kommt drauf an, kann dir schnell passieren das die Garantie nicht mehr anerkannt wird und du dann Pech gehabt hast. Die Geräte werden in der Regel zu aravto geschickt und die schauen darauf. Weis nicht ob man den bootloader wieder schließen kann bei Motorola


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. August 2014)

Um den Unlock Code zubekommen muss man scheinbar auf ner Motorola Seite Codes eingeben...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. August 2014)

Wo hier gerade vom rooten die Rede ist. 
Ich habe jetzt ein Schwein von Tablet bekommen,  ein Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2.
Ist das bei dem Teil wohl genau so wie beim Note 3,
sprich da springt dann ein Counter an, der anzeigt,
dass ich am System gebastelt habe?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. August 2014)

Also Root kannst du haben (hab ich zumindest auf dem 10.1 2014 LTE), aber custom-recovery etc ist nicht möglich ohne Knox zu triggern.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. August 2014)

Mir wäre nur wichtig einige dieser nervigen Programme, welche ab Werk drauf sind zu entfernen. 

Weißt du vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial für das rooten ohne das Knox was mitbekommt?

Edith:
Hat sich erledigt, ich habe mal gründlicher gesucht und bin auf Towel Root gestoßen.
Der KNOX Counter hat sich nicht bewegt und ich habe nach einem Reboot nun Vollzugriff.

Die vorinstallierten Samsung Apps habe ich jetzt mit Root App Delete deinstalliert.
Danke dir trotzdem.


----------



## orca113 (17. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Meine Freundin ist von einem IPhone auf ein HTC One M8 mit Android umgestiegen.

Das einzige was nicht gut umgestiegen ist ist der iCal Kalender (Mac OSX Kalender)

Gibt's ein Kalender Programm das örtlich auf einem PC/Mac läuft?

Sie will nicht den Google Internet Kalender zum eintragen nehmen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. August 2014)

So, der Bootloader ist offen, allerdings wenn ich in der cmd nen fastbot befiehlt eingebebe, kommt, dass er falsch geschrieben oder nicht verfügbar sei.

Muss ich vor dem Flashen im bootloader auf recovery gehen?


----------



## mrfloppy (18. August 2014)

Nein , im bootloader fastboot. In der recovery und im laufenden betrieb ADB


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. August 2014)

@Pommesbunker:
TWRP über Flashify flashen ging nicht? 

Auch einfacher wäre das Moto-Tool ausm xda gewesen


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. August 2014)

Ka, hat jetzt auf jeden Fall geklappt, geht das Tool für Moto G LTE auch?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. August 2014)

Du kannst damit alles machen außer dein Moto G zu ner GPE flashen, da das LTE ein anderes Modem nutzt, logischerweise ^^.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. August 2014)

Ah, naja ist jetzt eh egal.

Aber was ich jetzt machen wollte ist die dämlichen Motorola Apps freezen, welche App wäre da empfehlenswert?

Oder erfüllt das Deaktivieren in den Einstellungen den gleichen Zweck?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. August 2014)

Titanium Backup.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. August 2014)

Da muss man ja zahlen, ich habs jetzt mal in den Einstellungen mit deaktivieren gemacht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. August 2014)

Kannst auch einfach den Key kaufen, die App freezen und dann zurückgeben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. August 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kannst auch einfach den Key kaufen, die App freezen und dann zurückgeben.


 
Und genau dieses App-hartzen kann ich am wenigsten ausstehen. 
Wenn man eine kostenpflichtige app nutzen will soll man sie auch bezahlen.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. August 2014)

Ich sag ja immer, wer sich ein Handy für 400-500 Euro kaufen kann, der kann auch 2,50 für ne echt gute und sinnvolle APP ausgeben.

Sind immer wieder Widersprüche in sich, wenn man dann bei sowas geizig ist


----------



## LordZwiebus (21. August 2014)

Ja das ärgert mich auch immer. 
Ich hab versucht meinen Freunde von Whats app zu Threema zu bekommen aber denen sind die 1,60€ zu teuer für die App / 
Das Geld geben sie lieber für Zigaretten aus


----------



## EnergyCross (21. August 2014)

LordZwiebus schrieb:


> Ja das ärgert mich auch immer.
> Ich hab versucht meinen Freunde von Whats app zu Threema zu bekommen aber denen sind die 1,60€ zu teuer für die App /
> Das Geld geben sie lieber für Zigaretten aus


 

zumal whatsapp nach einem jahr auch kostenpflichtig wird... was machen die dann? ne neue prepaid besorgen?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. August 2014)

WhatsApp ist eh so eine Schweinerei. 
iPhone Besitzer kaufen sich die App einmal und müssen danach nie wieder zahlen,
Und die lieben Android User dürfen im Abo Model bezahlen...


----------



## mrfloppy (22. August 2014)

Hab noch nie bezahlt dafür und hab auch Android


----------



## hendrosch (22. August 2014)

Beim iPhone ists mitlerweile auch so wie bei Android vorher hatte es halt einmalig 0.79/0.89 gekostet. 
Ich hatte Gkück und habs gekauft als es reduziert war (auf 0€ ￼ )

Kostet auch erst ab dem 2ten Jahr. 
Wenn man nichts kauft verlängern die das aber auch kostenlos um nen Monat oder so nur ich glaub erst nach ein paar Tagen. 
vom iPhone auf Android umsteigen hat auch vorteile 
Bild folgt...


----------



## LordZwiebus (22. August 2014)

Ja ich hab mir whats app auf am IPhone gekauft und als ich jetzt Anfang des Jahres auf Android umgestiegen bin kostet mich whats app auch nichts mehr ^^ 
Aber ehrlich gesagt verwende ich Whats app nur ganz selten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. August 2014)

Hat hier wer ein z2 oder G3?


----------



## Der Maniac (23. August 2014)

Ich beabsichtige mir in nächster Zeit ein Z2 zu kaufen, wieso?

Willste was wegen Rom's wissen, oder was?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. August 2014)

Auch, da meine 7 September, oder um die zeit rum, eines der beiden meines sein wird. Und ich mich ums verrecken nicht entscheiden kann habe ich gehofft, dass ihr da weiterhelfen könnt


----------



## Der Maniac (23. August 2014)

Mal ne kurze Frage, Ich habe auf meinem Nexus 5 CM 11 drauf (4.4.4), das unterstützt scheinbar kein fastcharge, welchen Kernel kann ich flashen, der das unterstützt? 

Ja, ich bin mir über die Gefahren davon im klaren!


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage, Ich habe auf meinem Nexus 5 CM 11 drauf (4.4.4), das unterstützt scheinbar kein fastcharge, welchen Kernel kann ich flashen, der das unterstützt?
> 
> Ja, ich bin mir über die Gefahren davon im klaren!


 
Ich hätte dir ja den Franco Kernel empfohlen, im OP des XDA steht aber das er nicht mit CM kompatibel ist.
Mit dem war ich auf meinem N4 sehr zufrieden.
Wenn es dir nur um fast charge geht, sollte eig. jeder Custom Kernel dein Problem helfen, der auch mit CM kompatibel ist.
Google Nexus 5 Forum | Kernels
der Elemental X ist mMn empfehlenswert


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. August 2014)

Ja, der ElementalX ist super


----------



## Ruhrpott (24. August 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Auch, da meine 7 September, oder um die zeit rum, eines der beiden meines sein wird. Und ich mich ums verrecken nicht entscheiden kann habe ich gehofft, dass ihr da weiterhelfen könnt


 
Eigentlich eine Frage der Größe deiner Hosentaschen  Das G3 hat ein grandioses Display allerdings muss man die Knöpfe an der Rückseite des Gerätes mögen. Ich z.B. mag es überhaupt nicht. Das Z2 ist ein solides und schnelles Smartphone mit einer sehr guten Haptik


----------



## luc99 (24. August 2014)

Ich möchte mal eine neues Thema anfangen :
Welche Customroms und Custom Recoverys mögt ihr am liebsten?
Falls es das schon gab einfach sagen, sorry ich bin neu hier.

Ich nutze auf meinem Nexus 5 Cm 11 und CWM. Hauptgrund für beides ist das es recht populär ist und so mit gut gepflegt wird. Außerdem läuft es sehr stabil.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. August 2014)

Ebenfalls ein N5 mit CM 11,  allerdings hatten wir das schon X mal hier 

Der ElementalX Kernel is super, danke an DrDave! Jetzt kann endlich mein alter Akku auch schnell laden am Handy. Und das Double-Tap to Wake is ziemlich geil. Mal sehen was das an Leistung bringt, das konnte ich noch nicht prüfen! Aber OC am Handy wollte ich auch nicht betreiben o.o


----------



## hendrosch (24. August 2014)

Auf meinem TAB nutze ich CM 11 (mir ist dafür aber auch kein anderer bekannt)
Als Recovery hab ich da TWRP und bin zufrieden. 

Mit CM bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. 
Unter anderem deshalb hab ich ja jetzt auch das OpO miT CM11S vorinstalliert. Ansonsten finde ichbdas Paranoid Android ziemlich interessant aussieht. 
Mit CM bin ich zwar absolut zufrieden, früher oder später werde ich aber mal die zahlreichen Roms die kompatibel sind durchprobieren.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2014)

Das lässt sich eigentlich nur Geräteabhängig beantworten. CM ist halt die "sichere" Wahl, aber bei manchen Geräten gibt es Roms die deutlich besser laufen.


----------



## luc99 (24. August 2014)

OK wenn es das schon oft gab dann tut es mir leid.
Paranoid finde ich auch interessant aber Cm tut es auch.
Ich würde viel mehr rum experimentieren wenn ich ein Handy mit SD Card hätte für Backups, aber beim N5 wird ja alles gelöscht . Werde mir mal so einen SD Card Adapter zulegen und dann mal rumspielen.
Hattet ihr schon Probleme mit der Garantie wegen Root oder dem entsperrten Bootloader ?


----------



## Klarostorix (25. August 2014)

Ich nutze Cyanogenmod 11s, also die Standartfirmware meines Oneplus One. Nur Root habe ich gemacht, ansonsten bin ich top zufrieden.


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. August 2014)

Welche Radio App nutzt ihr denn so? TuneIn ist ja seit geraumer Zeit unbrauchbar


----------



## Der Maniac (25. August 2014)

Eine die reel radio empfängt? Keine. Ansonsten Radio.de, das sind dann halt Livestreams...


----------



## mrfloppy (25. August 2014)

Mit meinem one m7 omnirom eigentlich und zur Zeit die eragon Rom am testen, auf meinem tab cm 11


----------



## Simita (25. August 2014)

Moin moin.
Wollt mal fragen ob jemand nen aktuellen Link zu einer CM Suport Seite. Habe ein LG L9 II und möchte mich mal etwas informieren und schauen ob CM was für mich ist. 
Grus


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hat hier wer ein z2 oder G3?


 
Ja das Z2 habe ich in Besitz. Sehr gut verarbeitest Handy. Gute ear ins, deutlich schneller als das Z oder als das SGS3. Kamera ist wirklich gut. Das G3 habe ich nicht. CM 11 gibt es auch schon dafür, aber so aufgeräumt wie das Z3 ist, ist es fraglich ob man Cm11 benötigt.


----------



## luc99 (25. August 2014)

Simita schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> Wollt mal fragen ob jemand nen aktuellen Link zu einer CM Suport Seite. Habe ein LG L9 II und möchte mich mal etwas informieren und schauen ob CM was für mich ist.
> Grus



Schau mal hier: http://www.cyanogenmod.org
Da solltest du alles finden.
An sich ist Cm Stock Android mit ein paar coolen Extras und Root.
Dank CM Installer auch leicht zu installieren.


----------



## Simita (25. August 2014)

@Luc99 
Danke werden mal schauen. Hab halt gelesen LG wird nicht so gut unterstützt.


----------



## luc99 (25. August 2014)

Simita schrieb:


> @Luc99
> Danke werden mal schauen. Hab halt gelesen LG wird nicht so gut unterstützt.



Naja mein N5 ist ja auch eigentlich von LG und funktioniert super.
Einfach mal schauen.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. August 2014)

Das liegt aber daran, das es von Google co-produziert wird. Nexus gibt's ja nicht nur von LG, Samsung und HTC haben auch je eins gebaut.


----------



## luc99 (25. August 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran, das es von Google co-produziert wird. Nexus gibt's ja nicht nur von LG, Samsung und HTC haben auch je eins gebaut.



Asus glaube ich auch noch.
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man es nicht an ein nem Hersteller festmachen kann ob Cm gut läuft oder nicht


----------



## EnergyCross (25. August 2014)

Asus macht das N7, Habs hier legen


----------



## Simita (25. August 2014)

Hab's mir mal angesehen, LG modelle hab ich gefunden bloß halt kein d605.


----------



## luc99 (25. August 2014)

Simita schrieb:


> Hab's mir mal angesehen, LG modelle hab ich gefunden bloß halt kein d605.



Beim Cm installer oder allgemein?
Es gibt auch für fast jedes Handy eine inoffizielle Version, hatte ich für mein vor nem Jahr  Gio auch. Ist dann nur nicht ganz so stabil.


----------



## Simita (25. August 2014)

Bei der Geräte Übersicht hab ich nachgesehen und da halt nix gefunden. Möchte schon was stabiles haben zur Not wenn es nix gibt bleibt es halt @stock


----------



## luc99 (25. August 2014)

Du könntest auch ne andere Rom probieren.
Da gibts oft viele die ähnlich gut wie cm laufen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2014)

Bei XDA das entsprechende Gerät raussuchen und schauen welcher dev-Thread die meisten Antworten hat ist IMO so ziemlich die effektivste Methode eine solide Rom zu finden.


----------



## Simita (25. August 2014)

Bin auf dem Gebiet ein völliger noob. Wie läuft das mit Backup erstellen und wiederherstellen der original Rom?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. August 2014)

Lesen bildet 
LG Optimus L9 II (D605) Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de
LG Optimus L3 II, L5 II, L7 II, L9 II - XDA Forum


----------



## luc99 (25. August 2014)

Ein komplettes Abbild der Rom kannst du mit einer Custom Recovery wie CWM erstellen und wiederherstellen. Einzelne Apps sicherst du am besten mit Titanium Backup.

Edit: Damit kannst du übrigens auch die Rom flashen.
Titanium Backup braucht übrigens Root


----------



## hendrosch (25. August 2014)

Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand die Android Backup Funktion über ADB getestet?
Ich hab zart damit jetzt schon mal Backup, aber keine Lust das wiederherstellen unbedingt testen zu müssen. 
Speichern sollte das glaube ich alles an Daten (ohne das System/Rom) bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Ich hab dazu Holo Backup probiert geht wohl aber auch über Konsolenbefehle und das Android SDK.


----------



## RyuUUU (25. August 2014)

Ohman kann Samsung ja nicht verstehen, Gute Smartphones wie das Galaxy S2 und S3 müssen auf veralteten Android versionen gammeln weils angeblich nciht möglich sein soll.  nur weil sie ihr Touchwiz nicht Optimieren können.

Meine mum Hat das S4 mit Android 4.4 und das Ruckelt teilweise beim Scrollen oder hin und her Wischen.

Hab mri vor paar monaten mit dem Cyanogenmod Installer, Android 4.3.1 aufs S2 gezogen, das lief schon butterweich.

Gestern ploppte dann ein schickes fenster auf, mit der Meldung es gibt ein update für mich, jetzt Fahre ich auf meinem S2 mit Android 4.4.4 habe dann mal die Laufzeitumgebung von Dalvik auf ART gestellt, soll ja weniger Akku verbrauchen, und bessere Performance liefern. 


Und jetzt läuft 4.4 auf meinem S2 wesentlich flüssiger und Ruckelfreier als auf dem S4 meiner Mum.... Dabei habe ich meine CPU noch um 200MHZ gedrosselt. 








Hat eigentlich einer von euch schonmal per SD Card den Ram erweitert ? Da gabs mal bei CHip, ne Anleitung wie mann paar gb seiner Class 10 karte in Ram umwandeln kann.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. August 2014)

RyuUUU schrieb:


> Ohman kann Samsung ja nicht verstehen, Gute Smartphones wie das Galaxy S2 und S3 müssen auf veralteten Android versionen gammeln weils angeblich nciht möglich sein soll.  nur weil sie ihr Touchwiz nicht Optimieren können.
> 
> Meine mum Hat das S4 mit Android 4.4 und das Ruckelt teilweise beim Scrollen oder hin und her Wischen.
> 
> ...


Würde ich lassen, höchstens zram nutzen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. August 2014)

Es gibt ein großen unterschied zwischen nicht können oder nicht wollen. 
Es gibt auch einen großen unterschied zwischen Touchwiz und einer Customrom wie CM.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. August 2014)

Warum sollte Samsung auch alte Geräte updaten, wenn sie die neuen über Verträge raus hauen wollen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. August 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Samsung auch alte Geräte updaten, wenn sie die neuen über Verträge raus hauen wollen?


 
Ich korrigiere:
Warum sollte Samsung*/Sony/HTC/LG/Huawei/und alle anderen Hersteller von Androidgeräten auch die Nexusdinger* auch alte Geräte updaten, wenn sie die neuen über Verträge  *Geräte ohne wirklichen Mehrwert* raus hauen wollen?


----------



## RyuUUU (26. August 2014)

Das sie unbedingt das neue verkaufen wollen ist mir klar, nur nervt es mich einfach.

ICh will mir nicht Ständig ein neues Smartphone holen, wenn mein Jetziges noch super funktioniert und noch genug leistung hat.  

Aber gut, dafür gibts ja dann Cyanogenmod. 





Weiß einer eigentlich schon wie es mit Cyanogenmod und Android L aussieht ?, also ob da schon was geplant ist ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. August 2014)

cyanogen ist auch nicht alles. Paranoid Android, Omni und MiUi sind auch alle auf ihre Weise super. Ich bekomm bei cyanogen aufm handy zB Krebs.


----------



## luc99 (26. August 2014)

RyuUUU schrieb:


> Das sie unbedingt das neue verkaufen wollen ist mir klar, nur nervt es mich einfach.
> 
> ICh will mir nicht Ständig ein neues Smartphone holen, wenn mein Jetziges noch super funktioniert und noch genug leistung hat.
> 
> ...



Sie wollen mit der Entwicklung von CM auf Basis von Android L anfangen, wenn es richtig releast wird. Bei der Preview kann sich noch zu viel ändern.


----------



## luc99 (26. August 2014)

RyuUUU schrieb:


> Ohman kann Samsung ja nicht verstehen, Gute Smartphones wie das Galaxy S2 und S3 müssen auf veralteten Android versionen gammeln weils angeblich nciht möglich sein soll.  nur weil sie ihr Touchwiz nicht Optimieren können.
> 
> Meine mum Hat das S4 mit Android 4.4 und das Ruckelt teilweise beim Scrollen oder hin und her Wischen.
> 
> ...


ART habe ich auch mal probiert, ist aber noch experimentell und noch nicht offiziell unterstützt. Ist es eigentlich möglich, mehrere Roms gleichzeitig laufen zulassen? Ich hatte da mal irgendwas gelesen, weiß aber nicht mehr genau wo und was.


----------



## Simita (26. August 2014)

@Soldat0815 
Genau das richtige, gleich als Lesezeichen gespeichert. Grus


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

OnePlus One: Gerät geht in Hosentasche in Flammen auf - Android-Hilfe.de
 wieso verbauen die auch so ein Lipo akku....


----------



## hendrosch (26. August 2014)

Mach mir keine Angst. 
Naja hört man immer mal. (Von verschiedenen Herstellern) Solange es ein Einzelfall bleibt.

Aber gut das OpO sich dem Problem annimmt und versucht die Ursache zu finden.


----------



## luc99 (26. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> OnePlus One: Gerät geht in Hosentasche in Flammen auf - Android-Hilfe.de
> wieso verbauen die auch so ein Lipo akku....



Cool dann gibt ja kostenlos noch ne Jeans im Used - Look.
Ne Spaß beiseite. So was darf einfach nicht passieren auch bei einer "Billig -Firma" nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. August 2014)

iPhone gehen ja auch gern mal in Flammen auf xD


----------



## luc99 (26. August 2014)

Hat jemand Tipps zum Akku schonen?
Apps oder Einstellungen?
Habe ein N5 mit Cm11


----------



## luc99 (26. August 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> iPhone gehen ja auch gern mal in Flammen auf xD



IPhone is ja auch kacke 
Wenn der Fehler gefunden und beseitigt wird ist es gut. Sollte halt ein Einzelfall bleiben.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

luc99 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps zum Akku schonen?
> Apps oder Einstellungen?
> Habe ein N5 mit Cm11



Gibts nicht viel zu beachten, lade wie du lustig bist. Solange der Akku nicht wärmer als 50°c wird ist alles ok.
Damit der Akku länger hält kannst du die Sync. abstellen oder das GPS auf "Energiesparen" Stellen.

Ich kommt mit meinem N5 und CM auf ca. 01D 10H 00M Laufzeit bei 3,5 Stunden Display on Zeit.

Als App Empfehle ich "Battery Widget Reborn" - Kostet 99ct im Playstore.


----------



## RyuUUU (26. August 2014)

luc99 schrieb:


> IPhone is ja auch kacke
> Wenn der Fehler gefunden und beseitigt wird ist es gut. Sollte halt ein Einzelfall bleiben.


 
Einstellungen>Leistung>Prozessor 


Habe da bei Governor auf Conservative gestellt 


Minimale Taktfrequenz 200mhz 

Maximale Taktfrequenz 1000mhz 

Sind die Settings bei meinem S2 mit CM11 Komme damit mehr als gut durch den Tag bei Normaler nutzung 


Das N(exus?) 5 hat ja nen Quadcore wäre evtl. möglich das man beim Takt noch bischen weiter runter kann. 


Spart aufjedenfall Etwas Akku 


Helligkeit auf Auto spart vlt. auch noch akku


Dazu habe ich die Laufzeit Umgebung von DALVIK auf ART umgestellt, das soll auch Akku sparen dazu kann ich aber noch nichts sagen das müsste ich erst noch länger testen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

Wenn Android 5 kommt gibt es sowieso noch paar Akku Optionen.
Stimmt, habe bei meinem N5 eingestellt das er so viele Tasks wie möglich auf so wenig Kerne wie möglich beschränken soll.
(Trickstermod)


----------



## watercooled (27. August 2014)

Ich habe den OnDemand auf meinem G2 laufen. 
Schaffe damit über 5h dot, mein Note 2 schaffte nur 4h dot.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. August 2014)

intelliactive


----------



## mrfloppy (27. August 2014)

Die meisten guten apps für Energieeinsparung wie zB greenify, intelli3g oder lama brauchen halt root und xposed . 
Lohnt aber , hab ich auch laufen das das gerät bei gewissen Situationen bestimmte Dinge abschaltet usw, das apps geschlossen sind und nicht durchgehend versuchen nachhause zu telefonieren


----------



## luc99 (27. August 2014)

Root ist kein Problem.
Danke für die Vorschläge, werde sie mal probieren.


----------



## luc99 (27. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Wenn Android 5 kommt gibt es sowieso noch paar Akku Optionen.
> Stimmt, habe bei meinem N5 eingestellt das er so viele Tasks wie möglich auf so wenig Kerne wie möglich beschränken soll.
> (Trickstermod)



Wo kann man das einstellen?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. August 2014)

Mit der APP Trickstermod Kernel Settings.


----------



## luc99 (27. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Mit der APP Trickstermod Kernel Settings.



OK Danke


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. August 2014)

Ich finde Synapse besser als TM, geht aber nur wenn der Kernel UAC supported.


----------



## DrDave (27. August 2014)

Genau, Synapse möchte ich nicht mehr hergeben. Viele viele Einstellungen, auf dem N4 und OPO, beides mit AK Kernel.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. August 2014)

Joar, geht aber nicht mit dem Kernel von Cyanogenmod.


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. August 2014)

boeffla config app.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. August 2014)

Weiß einer wo man eine Kameralinse des s3 reparieren lassen kann?


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. August 2014)

Bei Samsung?


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. August 2014)

Das S3 ist relativ bastelfreundlich, kannst z.B. mal bei ifixit.com nachgucken, die haben gute Anleitungen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. August 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Bei Samsung?


 
Die verlangen bestimmt ein Vermögen 

@badboy
Gute Ideem ach ich mal, bloß mach ich wohl mehr kaputt als heile


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. August 2014)

Keine Sorge, wirst schon hinbekommen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. August 2014)

hab mal nachgeschaut und nix gefunden, nur n neues display für 130


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. August 2014)

Anleitung:

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Samsung+Galaxy+S+III+Rear-Facing+Camera+Replacement/12695

Und das Teil ist auch leicht zu finden:

http://m.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=sa...088.m2428.l1311.R1.TR2.TRC1.Xgalaxy+s3+camera

Bzw wenn der Link nicht tut einfach bei Ebay samsung galaxy s3 camera bzw kamera suchen. Aber genau Hinschauen, dass es auch wirklich die für das S3 und nicht das S3 mini ist


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. September 2014)

Oh man, mein nächstes wird auf jedenfall kein Sony mehr. Wenige Monate nach dem Kauf schon das Problem wo es im Standby von selbst abschaltet(hab ein Xperia Z, neuere Modelle scheinen auch betroffen, Sony weiß davon weil das keine Einzelfälle sind), im März ging dann gar nichts mehr und musste schließlich zur Reparatur(Akku samt Board wurde getauscht) Seit ein paar Wochen fing das Ganze wieder von vorne an. 
Mithilfe des PC Companions hab ich heute die Standardsoftware neu draufgemacht und erstmal keine zusätzlichen Apps installiert, mal sehen ob sich da was tut, sonst muss es halt nochmal in die Reparatur.


----------



## blauebanane (2. September 2014)

Hallo,
wäre super wenn einer von den Profis hier mal einen Blick auf mein kleines Problemchen werden könnte 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...und-navigation/350962-ascend-p6-bootloop.html


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. September 2014)

Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung, warum mein S3 seit neuestem Ladegeräte schrottet? Vor 3-4 Wochen musste das Mitgelieferte dran glauben, nun das mehr oder weniger originale^^ von Ebay (hat keine 2 Wochen gehalten).
Wer weiß wie original das ist, aber es sieht ziemlich ähnlich aus  Nur das Kabel ist dünner  (ein wirklich erkennbar originales findet man ja irgendwie nicht, Kreditkarte um bei Samsung zu kaufen hab ich nicht).

Am Ladegerät meiner Mutter (Asus PadFone) lädt es problemlos, liegt also wirklich am Ladegerät, dass nix mehr geht.


----------



## grenn-CB (2. September 2014)

@G0NZ0
Seit wann hast du das S3 denn?
Ein Kumpel von mir hatte neulich das gleiche Problem.


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. September 2014)

Seit 2 Jahren, also noch ganz neu


----------



## grenn-CB (2. September 2014)

Achso, das von meinem Kumpel ist 9 Monate alt, hätte jetzt nämlich erstmal gedacht ob das vielleicht ein Serienproblem betrifft aus einen bestimmten Produktionszeitraum.


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. September 2014)

Vllt hat er ja ein "altes" gekauft^^


----------



## GxGamer (2. September 2014)

Hab seit gestern ein Wiko Lenny... Habs mal "geunboxed" 
Ich finds nett. Für unterwegs ists mir fast schon zu klobig, da ich aber vor allem damit zocke, ist der Bildschirm irgendwie genau richtig.
Ich brauch mal was Grafikintensiveres, kennt da jemand ne Demo?


----------



## MisterLaggy (2. September 2014)

Teste einfach mal Dead Trigger 2, Modern Combat 5 (kostenpflichtig) und Real Racing 3.


----------



## SXFreak (2. September 2014)

Im Playstore "Kewlers" eingeben, die ersten 4 Apps sind Scenedemos mit schicker Grafik.


----------



## luc99 (3. September 2014)

Google Earth ruckelt auch auf vielen Geräten.
Kannste ja mal probieren


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. September 2014)

Sony Xperia Z3 Compact <3


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. September 2014)

Das Note 4 ist auch nicht schlecht bloß etwas groß 
Aber beovr4ich das Z3 kaufe hol ich mir lieber das Z2


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2014)

Das Note 4 oder das S5 geht gar nicht, Fingerabdruck Scanner, Nein danke.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2014)

Begründung? Ist ja keine Pflicht den Scanner zu nutzen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Begründung? Ist ja keine Pflicht den Scanner zu nutzen.


Beim Note funktioniert er hoffentlich...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2014)

Lol ich habe keinen Bock Samsung meinen Fingerabdruck zu geben.


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. September 2014)

Wie findet ihr den neuen Chrome-Look?


----------



## luc99 (5. September 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den neuen Chrome-Look?



Eigentlich ganz cool.


----------



## Offset (5. September 2014)

Läuf bei mir nicht 100% flüssig, aber das Design an sich gefällt mir gut.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. September 2014)

Design okay, performance eher


----------



## luc99 (6. September 2014)

Habt ihr mit dem neuen CM Update auch Probleme ?
Bei meinem N5 stürtz das öfters mal ab.
Edit: Mit neu meine ich das aktuellste, ist schon paar Wochen alt


----------



## grenn-CB (6. September 2014)

@luc99
Meinst du dass das ganze Smartphone abstürzt (also Android) oder nur Apps?
Hab nämlich die M9 beim SGS4 Mini drauf und da gibt es öfter Appabstürze.


----------



## luc99 (6. September 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @luc99
> Meinst du dass das ganze Smartphone abstürzt (also Android) oder nur Apps?
> Hab nämlich die M9 beim SGS4 Mini drauf und da gibt es öfter Appabstürze.



Apps und auch ab und zu das System.


----------



## luc99 (6. September 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei einem Gerät ohne SD Karten Slot wie mein Nexus 5 mit dem Full-Wipe in CWM.
Die Daten einer externen SD Karte bleiben ja erhalten bei einem Wipe.
Wie ist das mit der internen,also /sdcard?


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. September 2014)

Bleibt bei mir immer erhalten, aber ich garantiere für nichts.


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2014)

Bleibt eigentlich erhalten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. September 2014)

Bei einem normalen Full Wipe werden normal immer nur die Appdaten gelöscht damit der interene Speicher auch gelöscht wird muss man auf Advanced Wipe oder Format Data nehmen.


----------



## DrDave (6. September 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Läuf bei mir nicht 100% flüssig, aber das Design an sich gefällt mir gut.





1000Foxi schrieb:


> Design okay, performance eher


In wie fern schlechte Performance? Habe hier nichts stockendes bemerkt...


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. September 2014)

Bei mir war auch nix stockendes, aber ich mag das neue Design nicht.


----------



## luc99 (6. September 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> In wie fern schlechte Performance? Habe hier nichts stockendes bemerkt...



Bei mir läuft es auch genauso gut wie ältere Versionen


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. September 2014)

Bei mir ruckelts und läuft viel lahmer als die alte Version. 
Rom ist aber auch schon 4 Monate alt.


----------



## DrDave (6. September 2014)

Für so kleine Ruckler hilft auch ART ganz gut, habe bis jetzt noch keine inkompatible App gehabt.
Einziger Nachteil ist wohl die lange Konvertierung bei Installation einer neuen ROM/Kernel.


----------



## luc99 (7. September 2014)

Nutzt einer von euch AOKP?
Ich experimentiere gerade etwas mit Roms rum und finde diese eigentlich ziemlich cool. Auf den N5 läuft alles trotz nightly recht stabil.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. September 2014)

Auf dem Nexus soll AOKP wohl nicht schlecht sein. 
Ich fands für mein S3 nicht so gut.


----------



## Abufaso (11. September 2014)

Eine Frage..die ganzen unterschiedlichen Angaben verwirren mich..  das neue Moto G hat einen 4,5" oder 5" Bildschirm? Und gibts nen Modell mit und ohne LTE?


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (11. September 2014)

Es gibt ein refresh vom 2013, mit einem SD slot und LTE, bisher nur mit 8 GB internem speicher - bei Geizhals wird aber schon eine Version mit internen 16 GB gelistet, zusätzlich gibt es für aktuell 200 ein neues und größeres 2014 er Modell ...


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2014)

Gibt diesen Monat laut Nvidia wohl ein HTC Nexus 9 vermutlich mit dem Nvidia K1.


----------



## Elthy (11. September 2014)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit Custom-Roms etc. für Smartwatches aus? Ich finde das Konzept ganz cool, habe aber große Probleme damit mir einen kleinen Googlespion um den Arm zu schnallen. Kann ich per Custom-Rom etc. jede Spracherkennung deaktivieren und auch Googlestandortdienste, Pulslogging etc deaktivieren? Ich würde gerne ein Smartwatch haben die:
-Per Blutooth Musik aus einem internen Speicher abspielen kann.
-Musik auf meinem Handy (HTC One m7) steuern kann.
-Autark als GPS Laufcomputer funktionieren kann.
-Nachrichten von meinem Handy anzeigt.
Geht sowas per Customrom auf heutigen Smartwatches?


----------



## MisterLaggy (11. September 2014)

Das neue Moto G hat 5".


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (11. September 2014)

Unterscheidet sich aber von dem vor 2 Monate raus gekommenen moto g mit LTE das ebenfalls eine Art refresh ist...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2014)

Braucht man unbedingt einen chromecast um Google Play movies vom PC oder Smartphone auf den TV zu streamen oder geht das auch anders?


----------



## crys_ (16. September 2014)

Mit so einem HDMI-Adapter muesste es gehen.
Bei Google gibt es noch einen Artikel dazu, wobei der nicht so genau ist 

Edit: Wenn du ein Adpter kaufst achte darauf das du dein Handy damit gleichzeitig laden kannst, sonst ist irgendwann der Saft weg


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. September 2014)

vor allem muss dein Handy MHL auch unterstützen ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2014)

Dann wirds wohl ein Chromecast werden, ist unkomplizierter


----------



## Klarostorix (22. September 2014)

Hat noch jemand Interesse am Oneplus One? Habe noch zwei nur noch relativ kurz gültige Invites.


----------



## mrfloppy (22. September 2014)

Warum gibst die nicht an die invite Kette ab?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Interesse am Oneplus One? Habe noch zwei nur noch relativ kurz gültige Invites.


 
Nachdem mein s3 Risse im Display hat schon, kann ich dir bis heute abend Bescheid geben? Oder ist das zu spät?


----------



## Klarostorix (22. September 2014)

Ich hab nur noch einen und ob der noch bis heute Abend gültig ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## hendrosch (22. September 2014)

Sieht man doch normalerweise im oneplus Konto.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. September 2014)

Kann mal jemand mit einem Nexus7 (2012) aka Grouper die Netflix APP testen. Bekomme harte lags und offsyncs, aber ausschließlich auf meinem N7. Und das trotz OC.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2014)

Mit meinem N7 2013 funkioniert die App gar nicht...


----------



## Klarostorix (22. September 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Sieht man doch normalerweise im oneplus Konto.



Die sind aber auf dem Konto meiner Eltern und ich liege in der Klinik und habe nur die Links zum weitergeben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Die sind aber auf dem Konto meiner Eltern und ich liege in der Klinik und habe nur die Links zum weitergeben.


 
Für welches Modell hast du denn den invite?


----------



## Klarostorix (22. September 2014)

64GB Sandstone Black. Ich reserviere den Invite dir mal bis heute Abend. Er ist nämlich noch bis morgen früh gültig.


----------



## sav (8. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Samsung Galaxy S2 (GT-I9100) und der CyanogenMod?

Auf meinem Samsung Galaxy S2 ist Android 4.0.4 und es kommt in letzter Zeit immer öfter vor das mein Smartphone abstürzt und danach der Akku fast leer ist.

Gibt es da zuverlässige und stabile Versionen, die jemand empfehlen kann?


----------



## SXFreak (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab die gleichen Symptome bei meinem S2. 
Mit dem Installer konnte ich die Mod leider 
nicht installieren. Es konnte keine Verbindung vom
PC zum Handy hergestellt werden


----------



## sav (8. Oktober 2014)

Hast du auch alle Anweisungen genau befolgt?

Meine bessere Hälfte hat übrigens auch das gleiche Problem mit ihrem Samsung Galaxy S2.

Sie möchte die Probleme allerdings mit einem Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE+ (GT-I9506) lösen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2014)

Sicher dass nicht nur der Lithiumakku seinem Ende entgegen geht? Die Dinger verlieren ja schon in neuem Zustand längst nicht linear an Ladung und bei  alten  Akkus kann so ein Sprung von "halb voll" auf "aus" schon mal passieren.


----------



## sav (8. Oktober 2014)

Mein Gerät ist jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre alt, da wäre so ein starker Akkuverschleiß inakzeptabel.

Mir ist das Samsung Galaxy S2 auch schon bei 75% abgestürzt, und nach dem Neustart hatte ich dann 20%.


----------



## SXFreak (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab die empfohlenen Anweisungen ausprobiert. 
- original usb Kabel 
- Steckplatz direkt an der Platine 
- PC mehrmals gebootet 
- am 2. PC dasselbe Problem, keine Verbindung  

Muss ich wohl doch tiefer in die Materie eintauchen 
Und es von Hand machen....


----------



## sav (8. Oktober 2014)

Berichte dann mal mit welchem Tutorial du es gemacht und geschafft hast. 

Ich hoffe bei mir wird es mit dem CyanogenMod Installer funktionieren.

Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob und wann ich es machen werde.


----------



## SXFreak (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab noch was passendes gefunden. Werde das mit dem Installer nochmal probieren.....


Android und USB-Debugging: Probleme beheben - AndroidPIT


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2014)

Verliebt seit 3 Tagen


----------



## hendrosch (11. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön. Hatte mir überlegt auch eine zu zu legen, aber ich warte glaube ich auf die 2te Gen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Oktober 2014)

Ist das ne Smartwatch? 
Wenn ja, sieht sehr geil aus.


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ist das ne Smartwatch?
> Wenn ja, sieht sehr geil aus.



https://moto360.motorola.com/ sieht so aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ist das ne Smartwatch?
> Wenn ja, sieht sehr geil aus.


 
Hm lass mich überlegen... 

- Touchscreen? - Check
- Display? - Check
- Android? - Check
- Akku? - Check
- Sensoren? - Check
- Bluetooth? - Check
- ....


Glaub schon  


Danke


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Oktober 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick sah die für mich echt aus wie ne normale Uhr, erst beim letzten Bild und dem Moto auf dem Zifferblatt war ich mir sicher. 
Vorher hab ich mich noch gefragt was ne normale Uhr im Android Fred sucht. 
Verfolge den Smartwatchmarkt nicht wirklich, deswegen kenn ich mich da nicht aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick sah die für mich echt aus wie ne normale Uhr, erst beim letzten Bild und dem Moto auf dem Zifferblatt war ich mir sicher.
> Vorher hab ich mich noch gefragt was ne normale Uhr im Android Fred sucht.
> Verfolge den Smartwatchmarkt nicht wirklich, deswegen kenn ich mich da nicht aus.


 
Daran sieht man, dass Motorola (fast) alles richtig gemacht hat


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Oktober 2014)

@ Bioschnitzel: Echt nettes Teil, nicht so ein Klumpen wie meine 1. Gen. Gear. xD


Sagt mal, ich habe da ein Problem, vielleicht habt ihr das auch.
Ich kann weder auf den Note Pro 12.2, noch auf dem Note 3 und noch auf S3 oder S4 YouTube Videos in 1080p und höher öffnen.
Ist das bei euch auch der Fall?


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Oktober 2014)

Hab auf dem S3 auch nur 720p verfügbar, aber mehr würde eh keinen Sinn machen. 
Dachte bisher immer, dass 720p das Limit ist, weil das Display halt nur die Auflösung hat


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Oktober 2014)

Bis vor wenigen Wochen konnte ich auf dem Note Pro 12.2 auch 1440p auswählen.
Aber sein ein paar Tagen geht das nicht mehr.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Oktober 2014)

Hm, also bei mir ist auch 480p weggefallen, weshalb ich jetzt immer 360p gucken muss. 
Vielleicht ist bei demselben Update auch 1440p weggefallen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Oktober 2014)

Entweder ein Fehler oder die können sich wieder nicht einigen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Oktober 2014)

Kannst ja mal ne Alternative YT App ausprobieren, Viral zB.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Oktober 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal ne Alternative YT App ausprobieren, Viral zB.


viral macht auch nur max 720p.

Bei mir ists Video abhängig, manchmal hab 1080p manchmal nicht.


----------



## luc99 (11. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir hab ich in der YT APP ab und zu mal 1080 p
In letzter Zeit ist yt aber extrem lahm geworden bei mir, auch am PC und vor allem abends.
Mit VPN hab ich auch probiert damit problemlos.
Habt ihr auch Probleme in letzter Zeit?
Bin bei 1u.1, müsste also Telekom sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Oktober 2014)

Hatte auch mal ein paar Abende lang starke Probleme mit YT.
Mehrere Routerneustarts habens aber behoben..
Ebenfalls Tkom.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Oktober 2014)

Naja, bei Videos wo ich mir sehr sicher bin, dass die neben 1080p und 1440p bis zu 4K angezeigt werden können
sagt mir die YouTube App auch nur 720p.


----------



## Re4dt (12. Oktober 2014)

So habe mir mal das OnePlus 64GB gegönnt. Einen Invite ergattern können bin mal echt gespannt ob es mein iPhone ablösen wird.


----------



## II_LEI_II (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hätte da eine Frage: wenn ich auf meinem Nexus 5 in der YouTube App ein 1080p Video abspiele, dann kommt es immer wieder zu kleinen Stutters, Ladeprobleme halt. 

Das ist nicht normal oder?

edit: wie mit auffällt, hat es allgemein Probleme beim abspielen, auch wenn es das Video fertig geladen hat. Bei 720p treten keine Probleme auf. Das handy ist eigentlich neu, sprich ca. 2 Monate alt.


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (12. Oktober 2014)

Sollte nicht am Handy liegen, die YT App ist aktuell eh ziemlich kaputt geupdatet


----------



## DrDave (12. Oktober 2014)

wAi_PaYnE schrieb:


> Sollte nicht am Handy liegen, die YT App ist aktuell eh ziemlich kaputt geupdatet


 
Hab vorhin ein 30min 1080p Video mit der App geschaut und mir ist kein stottern aufgefallen


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (12. Oktober 2014)

Ja bugs kommen auch nicht bei jedem vor, aber sowohl in den YT Bewertungen als auch in diesem Thread sieht man, das die App nicht ganz fehlerfrei ist


----------



## hendrosch (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann auch kein 1080p auswählen. 
Mein Handy sollte dazu aber absolut in der Lage sein. (Snapdragon 801 und FHD Screen)


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, bis vor ein paar Wochen funktionierte noch 1440p in der YouTube App.
(12.2" WQXGA Display)


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab grad mal wieder bissl cm auf meinem z1c drauf und frag mich wofür dieses cell broadcast eigentlich sein soll?


----------



## DrDave (13. Oktober 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal wieder bissl cm auf meinem z1c drauf und frag mich wofür dieses cell broadcast eigentlich sein soll?


 
Damit kannst du dich z.B. vor Unwetter warnen lassen.
Hier in Deutschland wird das aber scheinbar nicht genutzt.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir aber sagen, das es in den USA häufig genutzt wird, um dich z.B. bei Sandstürmen zu warnen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Damit kannst du dich z.B. vor Unwetter warnen lassen.
> Hier in Deutschland wird das aber scheinbar nicht genutzt.
> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir aber sagen, das es in den USA häufig genutzt wird, um dich z.B. bei Sandstürmen zu warnen


 
Bei Sandstürmen? Besser ist es davor zu warnen


----------



## DrDave (13. Oktober 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bei Sandstürmen? Besser ist es davor zu warnen



So schlimm wie du dir das vorstellst war es jetzt auch nicht
Sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal ohne Sandsturm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal mit Sandsturm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Oktober 2014)

Cooles Bild schaut fast aus wie dieser Bildmodus wo alles bräunlich ist. Alles klar dann lösch ich es danke.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich auch ne App mit der man XP bzw Windoof emulieren kann?


----------



## orca113 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo. Ich poste die Frage mal hier auch wenn es nicht direkt passt:

Wo lässt man am besten sein Handy (Samsung Galaxy) reparieren? DISPLAYTAUSCH ETC... wenn die Garantie weg ist?


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Oktober 2014)

Kann man prinzipiell auch selbst machen. Ist eigentlich nicht so schwer.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei YouTube gibts genug Videos wie man die selber tauscht meistens stellt sich eher die frage ob es sich bei einem über 2jahre alten Gerät noch lohnt ca.100€ für ein neues Display auszugeben. Ach und versuch erst garnicht nur das Glas zu tauschen klappt eh nicht nimm gleich die Displayeinheit mit allen drumm und drann.


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Oktober 2014)

Nur das Glas geht nicht?
Komisch, dann hab ich das bei mir wohl geträumt 

Man muss es nur gut (aber vorsichtig) erwärmen, wieder so nen Glibber drunter packen und dann geht das auch.


----------



## orca113 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Aber der Betreffende ist nicht sonderlich handwerklich begabt und ich weigere mich Hand anzulegen bei dem Handy.

Also Shops die sowas machen (seriös) gibts keine bzw sind keine bekannt?


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Oktober 2014)

Moin, kennt jemand von euch ne App womit man den WLAN Hotspot vom Handy einstellen kann, wie z.B. die Bandbreite begrenzen für den Hotspot?


----------



## Amon (14. Oktober 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok. Aber der Betreffende ist nicht sonderlich handwerklich begabt und ich weigere mich Hand anzulegen bei dem Handy.
> 
> Also Shops die sowas machen (seriös) gibts keine bzw sind keine bekannt?



Ich sag jetzt einfach mal geh zum nächsten Ali an der Ecke, der macht das schon (wobei ich jetzt keinen eventuell anwesenden Ali beleidigen will). Also einfach mal so einen Laden bei euch in der Umgebung aufsuchen. Meistens kannst du sogar denen dabei "auf die Finger gucken", also irgendwelchen Mist mit deinem Phone stellen die nicht an. Oder wirklich einfach selber machen.  Hab ich letzt noch mit nem Kumpel zusammen bei einem Iphone 4 gemacht. Viel handwerkliches Geschick braucht man nicht, man sollte mit einem Schraubendreher umgehen können und sollte eine ruhige Hand haben bei den ganzen kleinen Fitzelschrauben die in den dingern drin sind.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Oktober 2014)

Displays kannst du mittlerweile bei jedem gut machen lassen, vorher halt informieren welches Display ersetzt wird, googlen obs was kann. Handwerklich ist das wirklich aber auch easy DIY stuff.


----------



## orca113 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Gibt in Bonn genug von den Technikdönerbuden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand schon ob es das Note 4 mit VR im bundle gibt?


----------



## hendrosch (16. Oktober 2014)

Und konnte Google hier jemanden fürs neue nexus begeistern. Ich finde es definitiv zu groß, aber ansonsten optisch und von den Specs sehr schick.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde das Ding ziemlich nice, allerdings reicht mir mein Nexus 4. 6" wären für mich OK, da ich ziemliche Pranken habe.


----------



## Scroll (16. Oktober 2014)

Sieht schön aus aber für den preis spricht es mich nicht an, ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu teuer geworden für ein pures Android Phone, auch wenn die speccs passen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Oktober 2014)

Das Nexus 6 ist wirklich schön (Motorola baut allgemein sehr schöne Geräte war auch frühr schon so) aber leider ist es mir auch zu groß.
Die einzigen Geräte welche mir zusagen sind die Compactgeräte von Sony. (Deshalb hab ich mir im März auch sofort das Z1c gekauft)


----------



## dan954 (16. Oktober 2014)

Also Hardwaremäßig ist das Nexus 6 echt spitze, endlich ein großer Akku und ne gute Kamera da kann man eigentlich nicht viel besser machen.
Wenn jetzt das Display nicht so groß wäre, wäre es perfekt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Oktober 2014)

Etwas zu groß nach meinem Geschmack, bei der Größe des Z3 ist Schluss... 
Und das Design ist auch nicht so meines, da find ich das der Sonys und des Nexus 5 besser


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Oktober 2014)

Für mich sind die knapp 5" meines S3 eigentlich auch schon das maximum.
Hoffentlich gehen die beim nächsten wieder runter auf 5, das wollte ich mir nämlich eigentlich holen.


----------



## godfather22 (16. Oktober 2014)

Also von den Specs her ist das N6 wohl das so ziemlich beste, was man gerade kaufen kann. Aber ich finde bei 5,5 Zoll ist Schluss.
Ich hab ein Nexus5 und ein Nexus7... Da ist das Nexus 6 einfach nicht nötig


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2014)

Leute meint ihr es lohnt sich auf x64 Prozessor zu warten? Mein S3  läuft ja dank cm11 sehr gut.


----------



## luc99 (16. Oktober 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leute meint ihr es lohnt sich auf x64 Prozessor zu warten? Mein S3  läuft ja dank cm11 sehr gut.



Nee, ist eher  marketing zurzeit.
Größter Vorteil wäre mehr RAM , was aber zurzeit noch nicht nötig ist.


----------



## luc99 (16. Oktober 2014)

Kann man eigentlich von der Android l preview dann auch die finale Version upgraden?
Würde das nämlich mal gerne auf meinem Nexus 5 ausprobieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte mich auf ein Gerät mit snapdragon 810 entscheiden oder das Note 4 mit VR Brille aber ich bin noch unschlüssig.


----------



## luc99 (16. Oktober 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich auf ein Gerät mit snapdragon 810 entscheiden oder das Note 4 mit VR Brille aber ich bin noch unschlüssig.



Naja 64 bit ist sicher nicht schlecht.
Nur wird es nicht so der riesige Performance Sprung sein denke ich mal.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Oktober 2014)

Dann werde ich wohl auch noch auf den 810er Snapdragon warten, vorübergehend müsste ich allerdings meine Kamera Linse richten


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Oktober 2014)

Hoffentlich gibts im neuen Slim (heißt das dann SlimPop?) wieder nen Dark Mode, sonst muss ich doch noch mein S3 verkaufen und n Nexus 5 holen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2014)

Da der Anteil an S3 noch sehr hoch ist, hoffe ich das CM12 für das S3 erscheint. Der 810 soll ja 1.Q 2015 erscheinen und bei den Herstellern sind ja schon seit längeren Testsamples.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Oktober 2014)

CM12 kommt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit fürs S3.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Oktober 2014)

Also ich würde mir an eurer Stelle da keine Sorge machen, CM11 gibt es ja schließlich auch fürs SII und dem Ur-Galaxy GT-I9000, glaube kaum das sie das S3 bei CM12 nicht mehr offiziell unterstützen.
Mich selber würde es ja nichtmal wundern dass CM12 sogar fürs S3 Mini offiziell kommt, auch wenn es CM11 dafür nicht offiziell gab.


----------



## SXFreak (16. Oktober 2014)

Würde ich den Sprung vom S2 auf das Nexus5 merken? 
Ich nutze relativ viele Apps und Widgets so das das S2 gefühlt zu wenig Ram hat und ruckelt


----------



## sav (16. Oktober 2014)

Hast du schon die CyanogenMod installiert?


----------



## SXFreak (16. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja das Problem, mit dem Installer gab es Verbindungsprobleme. 
Und tiefer hab ich mich mit rooten und Odin noch nicht befasst.


----------



## hendrosch (16. Oktober 2014)

Wies beim S2 ist weis ich nicht so genau. 
Aber beim S3 ist es recht einfach. Gibt doch auch immer recht viele gute Anleitungen. Das schwerste ist vermutlich das Back Up von den Daten.  

Dafür wird es sich bei der Update Politik von Samsung aber sicher lohnen auf einen halbwegs aktuellen Custom Rom zu gehen.


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Oktober 2014)

SXFreak schrieb:


> Würde ich den Sprung vom S2 auf das Nexus5 merken?
> Ich nutze relativ viele Apps und Widgets so das das S2 gefühlt zu wenig Ram hat und ruckelt


 
Ja das Nexus ist definitiv besser. 

Edit: Allerdings würde ich dir zu einem OneplusOne raten wenn du P/L willst und du nix gegen 5,5 zoll Teile hast und an ein Invite rankommst.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2014)

Einfacher geht es nicht, Samsung Galaxy S II Toolkit:

[APP] Samsung Galaxy S II Toolkit Beta V2.4 … | AT&T Samsung Galaxy S II Skyrocket SGH-I727 | XDA Forums
http://www.dillonpos.com/fmanager/Android/XDA/SGSIIToolkit2.4.zip


----------



## RofflLol (17. Oktober 2014)

Mein Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 hat immer noch kein Android 4.4... -.-


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Oktober 2014)

Dafür werden die ganzen Xperia Z's mit 5.0 ausgestattet 

Android 5.0 Lollipop für alle Xperia Z und Nvidia Shield Tablet - ComputerBase


----------



## luc99 (17. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe gerade auf meinem Nexus 5 die Android L Preview im Einsatz und muss sagen, dass ich sehr überzeugt bin.
Das Design wurde gut verbessert und die neuen Animationen sehen sehr gut aus.
Läuft auch trotz Preview Version sehr flüssig und stabil.
Gefühlt hat sich auch die Akkuleistung sowie der WLAN Empfang verbessert, dass müsste ich aber noch gründlicher testen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Oktober 2014)

luc99 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade auf meinem Nexus 5 die Android L Preview im Einsatz und muss sagen, dass ich sehr überzeugt bin.
> Das Design wurde gut verbessert und die neuen Animationen sehen sehr gut aus.
> Läuft auch trotz Preview Version sehr flüssig und stabil.
> Gefühlt hat sich auch die Akkuleistung sowie der WLAN Empfang verbessert, dass müsste ich aber noch gründlicher testen.


WLAN Empfang Verbesserung ohne Treiber bzw Modem update kann nicht sein


----------



## luc99 (18. Oktober 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> WLAN Empfang Verbesserung ohne Treiber bzw Modem update kann nicht sein



Dann wohl eher nur Wunschdenken


----------



## RofflLol (18. Oktober 2014)

Jawoll... Ich habe das Xperia Z (normale Z)... freu mich schon


----------



## LordZwiebus (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich freu mich auch schon wenn mein Xperia Z1 das update bekommt. 
Ich bin gespannt ob das kommende Sony Xperia Z3 Tablet von Haus aus mit Android 5.0 kommt.


----------



## nudelhaus (18. Oktober 2014)

bisher alles richtig gemacht mit dem z1 !!!

freu mich.


----------



## godfather22 (19. Oktober 2014)

luc99 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade auf meinem Nexus 5 die Android L Preview im Einsatz und muss sagen, dass ich sehr überzeugt bin.
> Das Design wurde gut verbessert und die neuen Animationen sehen sehr gut aus.
> Läuft auch trotz Preview Version sehr flüssig und stabil.
> Gefühlt hat sich auch die Akkuleistung sowie der WLAN Empfang verbessert, dass müsste ich aber noch gründlicher testen.


Hast du vorher einen Factory reset gemacht oder hat es gereicht das System zu formatieren?


----------



## luc99 (19. Oktober 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Hast du vorher einen Factory reset gemacht oder hat es gereicht das System zu formatieren?



Ich habe mit CWM alles resettet, natürlich bis auf die interne SD-Card.
Dann hab ich es in CWM geflasht .
Geht ja eigentlich nur mithilfe des PCs bei der Preview, aber in einigen Foren kann man das auch als .zip finden.
Edit: Hier noch der Link zum Forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/development/rom-n5-l-developer-preview-t2796003


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2014)

Factory reset ist Pflicht von 4.4.x auf 5.0.x


----------



## godfather22 (19. Oktober 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> WLAN Empfang Verbesserung ohne Treiber bzw Modem update kann nicht sein


Naja es gibt ein modem Update ^^

Ich hab jetzt auch mal die Lolipop Preview installiert. Sieht erstmal ganz schick aus.


----------



## momoTR (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte auf meinem S4 CyanogenMod 11 installieren. Lohnt es sich und wird alles auf dem Handy gelöscht?

LG


----------



## dan954 (19. Oktober 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, finde die Samsung Firmware . Und ja es wird alles gelöscht du musst einen factory reset durchführen wenn du CM11 draufspielen willst, Anleitungen gibts es dazu auch zu Hauf im Internet.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Oktober 2014)

Die neuen Navigationstasten finde ich echt abscheulich...


----------



## godfather22 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde die sehen ganz gut aus. Und ansonsten wird es ja sowieso ziemlich schnell nachdem die final 5.0 rauskommt CustomROMs und hoffentlich auch xposed mit Art-Unterstützung geben


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Oktober 2014)

Habe gerade was sehr schlechtes gelesen:



> Skript beim Booten
> Das hängt damit zusammen, dass das Skript nicht länger beim Booten von init.d ausgeführt werden kann und stattdessen aus einem SELinux-Kontext heraus läuft. Laut Chainfire ist nun ein Custom-Kernel nötig, dessen Installation erfordert aber wiederum meistens einen Root-Zugang. Bei einem gesperrten Bootloader ist das aber ein Problem. Für Nexus-Geräte spielt das zwar keine Rolle, da sich hier der Bootloader entsperren lässt, andere Hersteller bekommen nun aber wohl die Möglichkeit, diese beliebte Methode zu unterbinden.



Android 5.0: Root könnte künftig schwierig oder gar unmöglich sein - WinFuture.de


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube das Problem wird sich in Grenzen halten. Man hat schon mal versucht es der Community schwer zu machen und dann haben die Hersteller den Kurs geändert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem wird sich in Grenzen halten. Man hat schon mal versucht es der Community schwer zu machen und dann haben die Hersteller den Kurs geändert.


 
Da hat der Hersteller kein Einfluss drauf, 5.0 wurde von google so programmiert


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2014)

Wenn der Bootloader offen ist, und ob er das ist entscheidet ganz alleine der Hersteller, kann man alles drauf flashen was man will. Nur wenn der Bootloader gezielt geschlossen wurde und SELinux entsprechend konfiguriert wurde wird es schwer.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der Bootloader offen ist, und ob er das ist entscheidet ganz alleine der Hersteller, kann man alles drauf flashen was man will. Nur wenn der Bootloader gezielt geschlossen wurde und SELinux entsprechend konfiguriert wurde wird es schwer.


 
Stimmt auch wieder, die meisten sind allerdings zu. Von Sony weiß ich, dass man ihn auf Anfrage öffnen kann.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Oktober 2014)

Also wird dann die Auswahl zum neuen Android Smartphone deutlich eingeschränkt.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, die meisten sind allerdings zu. Von Sony weiß ich, dass man ihn auf Anfrage öffnen kann.


HTC und Motorola halten es genau so. "Nur" Samsung lässt ihn afaik nach wie vor um jeden Preis dicht.


----------



## Mason2k10 (23. Oktober 2014)

Dennoch ist es bei Samsung am einfachsten [emoji16]


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2014)

Mason2k10 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es bei Samsung am einfachsten [emoji16]


 
Schwer ist es nicht das stimmt 
LG hat ihn glaub auch zu.


----------



## Mason2k10 (23. Oktober 2014)

Aber ich glaube Samsung ist nicht so der Verfechter von root und Custom Roms, es soll ja Leute geben bei den die Garantie trotz root und CR gegriffen haben soll, selber habe ich keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht


----------



## Amon (23. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hatte keine Probleme CM11 auf mein S4 zu flashen, war easy going. Wenns mit Android 5.0 nicht mehr möglich sein sollte sowas wie CM aufs Phone zu bekommen werde ich mein S4 wohl noch lange nutzen.  Hab einfach keinen Bock auf die Bloatware vom Hersteller oder Netzbetreiber.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Oktober 2014)

@Amon
Ähnlich geht es mir mit meinem S4 Mini, werde damit sowieso noch ne ganze Zeit zufrieden sein wenn es dafür auch ne CR mit 5.0 gibt und sollte auf neuen Phones mit 5.0 root unmöglich sein werde ich wohl noch ne Ewigkeit beim S4 Mini bleiben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Oktober 2014)

LG ist am extremsten, denn das LG optimus HD hat ewig gedauert bis man eine custom Rom aufspielen konnte.
Also ab Snapdragen 810 heißt es dann nur noch Sony, HTC oder Google.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab gehört der Snapdragon 810 soll viel neues bringen. Weiß einer was die wichtigsten neue Features sein werden? Bis auf 64 Bit das ist klar 

Ich nehm mal an ab der nächsten Generation wird der 810er verbaut sein


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Oktober 2014)

Das ist das, das ich in der letzten zeit im Netz zusammengetragen habe:

*Snapdragon 810*
Core: Cortex-A53/A57 bei je 4x4
GPU: Adreno 430 (4K, 30% schneller als die Adreno 420 und 20% weniger Energie)
RAM: LPDDR4-RAM/1600 MHz@ >25,6 Gbit/s - 32-bit Dual-channel oder quad-channel

*Snapdragon 808*
Core:Cortex-A53/A57 bei je 2x4
GPU: Adreno 418
RAM: LPDDR3-RAM/1866 MHz@12.8 Gbit/s - 32-bit Dual-channel

*Snapdragon 615*
Core: Cortex-A53/A57 bei je 4x4
GPU: Adreno 405
RAM: LPDDR3-RAM

*Snapdragon 610*
Core: Cortex-A53 4x
GPU: Adreno 405
RAM: LPDDR3-RAM


----------



## luc99 (25. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir jemand eine App empfehlen, mit der man den Pc bedienen kann?
Gut wäre etwas nahezu verzögerungsfreies, um auch gelegentlich ein spiel spielen zu können.
Also in etwa so wie ein selbsgemachtes Nvida Shield.


----------



## Paradoxium (25. Oktober 2014)

Teamviewer ist ganz gut.

Das Oneplusone kann man rooten ohne Garantieverfall!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2014)

Unified Remote kann so ziemlich jede Eingabeart emulieren und verbindet sich wahlweise per Bluetooth direkt oder per Wlan über das Netzwerk.


----------



## luc99 (25. Oktober 2014)

Paradoxium schrieb:


> Teamviewer ist ganz gut.
> 
> Das Oneplusone kann man rooten ohne Garantieverfall!



Teamviewer ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, nur war bei mir die latenz immer recht hoch.


----------



## luc99 (25. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Unified Remote kann so ziemlich jede Eingabeart emulieren und verbindet sich wahlweise per Bluetooth direkt oder per Wlan über das Netzwerk.



Danke, ist aber leider nicht das was ich suche.
Ich hatte eine app gemeint, mit der man auch den Bildschirminhalt streamen kann.


----------



## godfather22 (26. Oktober 2014)

An die Nexus 5-Besitzer unter euch:

Ich hab gerade wieder die T-Rex Rom installiert und als ich play movies eingerichtet hab habe ich das Angebot bekommen den Film Gravity gratis zu meiner Mediathek hinzuzufügen. Andere N5-Besitzer berichten wohl auch, dass sie den Film gratis bekommen haben... Der Film kostet sonst 9,99€ und sowas nehm ich immer gerne gratis mit


----------



## luc99 (26. Oktober 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> An die Nexus 5-Besitzer unter euch:
> 
> Ich hab gerade wieder die T-Rex Rom installiert und als ich play movies eingerichtet hab habe ich das Angebot bekommen den Film Gravity gratis zu meiner Mediathek hinzuzufügen. Andere N5-Besitzer berichten wohl auch, dass sie den Film gratis bekommen haben... Der Film kostet sonst 9,99€ und sowas nehm ich immer gerne gratis mit



Danke, hat bei mir auch geklappt 
Ist das nur fürs nexus 5?


----------



## Mason2k10 (26. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir steht immernoch 9,99

Tante Edit sagt; lesen muss gelernt sein


----------



## godfather22 (26. Oktober 2014)

luc99 schrieb:


> Danke, hat bei mir auch geklappt
> Ist das nur fürs nexus 5?


http://www.androidnext.de/news/gravity-gratis-nexus-5/
Hier steht, dass das fürs N5 ist. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das NUR fürs N5 ist...


----------



## Technojunky (26. Oktober 2014)

bei meinem nexus 4 hab ich grad Shaun das Schaf gratis bekommen


----------



## godfather22 (26. Oktober 2014)

Das ist immer gratis ^^


----------



## Technojunky (26. Oktober 2014)

OH, und ich dachte das wär besonders


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2014)

Weiß einer wie man bei Nova das hier ändern kann? 

Ich mein das "Zeichen"  in der Mitte um den appdrawer zu öffnen. Mein Icon pack bietet dort mehrere an.


----------



## Offset (27. Oktober 2014)

Einfach gedrückt halten, dann bearbeiten und auf das Symbol klicken. Dann kannst du das (oder den?) Icon auswählen. 
Ich hoffe du meinst das.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Oktober 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie man bei Nova das hier ändern kann?
> 
> Ich mein das "Zeichen"  in der Mitte um den appdrawer zu öffnen. Mein Icon pack bietet dort mehrere an.


sooo viele apps auf Homescreen .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Einfach gedrückt halten, dann bearbeiten und auf das Symbol klicken. Dann kannst du das (oder den?) Icon auswählen.
> Ich hoffe du meinst das.


Ja genau das mein ich   danke 

@black, das sind die die ich brauche 


Da ich gerade am neu einrichten bin plane ich eine Dockingstation für mein  N7 2013. Da mein s3 und das n7 beide den QI Standard haben würde ich noch gerne eine QI Ladestation kaufen. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Bei der Dockingstation gibt es eh kaum Auswahl bei den QI Ladern allerdings schon, hat da wer Erfahrungen gemacht? Wenn selbst mein s3 den QI Standard hat werden das alle neueren Handys haben oder? Ich will nämlich bald aufrüsten.


----------



## CL4P-TP (30. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand wie man dieses verbrechen von Browser in der FB-App abschalten kann?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Oktober 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man dieses verbrechen von Browser in der FB-App abschalten kann?


settings


----------



## CL4P-TP (30. Oktober 2014)

Danke, hatte da die Option übersehen.


----------



## Memphys (31. Oktober 2014)

Wie ist das Motorola Moto E so? Oma will auch ein Smartphone haben, weil sie die einzige ist, die noch SMS schreibt... Soll max.100€ kosten und so Sachen wie WhatsApp usw. problemlos bewältigen (und in meinem Interesse: Möglichst keine Mucken machen)


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2014)

Bei möglichst keine Mucken würde ich ehrlich gesagt eher Richtung Windows gucken. Die Flexibilität von Android ist halt auch der größte Stolperstein für unerfahrene.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Oktober 2014)

Windows oder Apple, alle fällt raus da zu teuer. 
Windows ist wirklich easy zu bedienen, habe ich mal bei nem Freund getestet. Nachteil ist die app Auswahl, die deine Oma allerdings nicht betreffen dürfte wenn sie nur WhatsApp nutzen will.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2014)

Das Lumia 620 dürfte da wo es das noch gibt bei 100€ liegen. Das 630 ist knapp drüber.


----------



## halo_fourteen (1. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Tastatur (also als App natürlich ) mit Pfeiltasten für mein neues Xperia Z2, so wie sie mein voriges HTC One X hatte. Habe aus dem PlayStore bereits die "Hackers Keyboard" ausprobiert, da sind die Zeichen aber viel zu klein, wenn man die Einstellung mit den Pfeiltasten nutz. Die App kann gerne auch was kosten, sollte dann aber eine kostenlose Testversion o.ä. haben.

Freue mich über alle Ratschläge


----------



## DrDave (1. November 2014)

SwiftKey? Sieht dann so aus mit aktivierten Pfeiltasten. Tastaturgröße noch in 2 Stufen nach oben und unten verstellbar.


----------



## halo_fourteen (1. November 2014)

Sieht gut aus, werde ich mal probieren, danke!

Btw, die von mir erwähnte "Hackers Keyboard" App ist auch empfehlenswert, denn sie bietet eine große Anzahl an Zeichen die man sonst nur über Umwege aufs Display bekommt. Allerdings eher was für sehr große Smartphones oder Tablets, da die einzelnen Zeichen durch die große Anzahl derer etwas klein ausfallen...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. November 2014)

Gibts es die Möglichkeit beim HTC one m7 den Hintergrund so einzustellen, dass ich auf jeder Seite einen anderen habe.
Normal ist es ja so, dass ich mich immer für ein Bild entscheiden muss, und das dann einzeln auf allen Seitem verwendet wird.

Ber der ersten Möglichkeit könnte man dann zB auch mal Bilder mit 5760*1920 bei 3 Seiten komplett verwenden


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. November 2014)

Probier doch mal nen anderen Launcher, zum Beispiel Nova oder Apex.
Das wären die beiden populärsten Beispiele, die haben ne endlose Anzahl an Funktionen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2014)

Ach für alle SGS 3 User, Android 5.0 ist in Arbeit.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2014)

Inoffiziell denke ich aber mal oder?

Gibt es eigentlich schon weitere Informationen welche Geräte CM12 erhalten werden?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2014)

Beim SGS3 sind es AOSP , CP12 und Omni, die schon am Android 5.0 arbeiten.
Beim LG P880 sind die arbeiten bei CM12 auch schon im Arbeit.
Andre habe ich noch nicht nachgeschaut, aber die liste an Geräten wird lang sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. November 2014)

Hoffentlich zieht Slim schnell nach, aber da hab ich keine Bedenken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2014)

Muss man abwarten. Slim habe ich schon lange nicht mehr drauf. Zur Zeit bin ich am MIUI testen.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2014)

Achso, schade das es noch keine Vorankündigung gibt für welche Geräte es nachher kommt, habe nur bisher gehört das für das S3 Mini (GT-I8190) an eine inoffizielle CM12 Version gearbeitet wird.

Hoffe mal das fürs S4 Mini da auch was kommt, am liebsten ja Cyanogenmod 12 das von den offiziellen Entwicklern entwickelt und gepflegt wird wie bei CM11 auch.


----------



## Offset (10. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Beim LG P880 sind die arbeiten bei CM12 auch schon im Arbeit.



Das ist ja schön und gut, aber ich hätte gerne mal wieder eine stable rom. Die letzte ist die 4.2.2, welche ich auch benutze. 

Wie macht ihr das, benutzt ihr auch die  nightlys?


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2014)

@Offset
Ich nutze bei meinem SGS4 Mini zurzeit auch ne Nightly vom 02.10, erst mit CM11 M12 wird bald wieder geupdatet


----------



## Offset (10. November 2014)

Naja, ich hatte halt mal einen Bootloop (und natürlich kein richtiges Backup). Seitdem habe ich Abstand von den nightlys genommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2014)

Von meinem Bruder, der nutzt beim LG P880 cm11 nightly, und läuft perfekt.
Beim S3 ist cm11 nightly ganz gut, und die aktuelle Miui 4.11.7 (Android 4.4.4) läuft bemerkenswert flüssig.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. November 2014)

Weiß eigentlich jemand von euch ob Cyanogenmod 12 auch für das SGS3 Neo kommt oder nur fürs S3?
Die Unterscheiden sich ja nur in der Android Version und in der Größe des RAMs.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. November 2014)

ich würde jetzt einfach mal abwarten ...
die ersten Versionen würde ich auch nich auf mein daily driver machen. erst mal warten bis Google die ersten kleinen Bugfixes raushaut, und dann auf ne gute Portierung.


----------



## sav (12. November 2014)

Ich wollte bei meinem Samsung Galaxy S2 den CM Updater konfigurieren, musste jedoch feststellen, dass dieser anscheinend gar nicht vorhanden ist.

Könnte ich alternativ die Suche nach Updates komplett deaktivieren?

Ich nutze die CyanogenMod 10.2 (Android 4.3.1).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. November 2014)

Warum Cm 10.2? Für dein S2 gibt es cm11. 
Ich meine mal das Cm12 für dein Neo erscheinen könnte.


----------



## sav (12. November 2014)

Ich hatte die CyanogenMod 11.0 (Android 4.4.4) schon installiert, jedoch sagt mir die Version nicht zu, und der Akku hält nur 12 Stunden.


----------



## grenn-CB (12. November 2014)

@Gordon1979
Ich selber hab das Neo zwar nicht aber ein Kumpel hat das und mein Bruder hat sich das auch vor zu kaufen, das Moto G  2014 kommt für ihn wohl nicht infrage weil es kein AMOLED Display hat, nachdem er so eins bei meinem SGS4 Mini gesehen hat.


----------



## hendrosch (12. November 2014)

Also auf die übel kalibrierten SAMOLED von Samsung und die effektiv verringerte Auflösung (PenTile matrix) wäre ich ja nicht neidisch.
Außerdem ist der Bildschirm den Moto G 2014 wirklich gut, nur die Pixeldicht ist dann doch (etwas!!) klein. (das rechtfertigt keine >500DPI bei High End Geräten)
Mein Vater hat seit gestern nämlich eins und ich muss sagen es wirkt für 170€ recht wertig und kann überzeugen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. November 2014)

Die neuen Amoleds von Samsung sind schon ziemlich krasse Displays, Technik hin oder her.
Und schlecht kalibriert? Wtf.
Die Software und das picture processing machen Samsung unkaufbar, aber nicht die displays ... :O


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. November 2014)

grenn-CB meinst du das S2 Neo?


----------



## grenn-CB (12. November 2014)

@hendrosh
Ok, wobei ich bei meinem SGS4 Mini kein schlecht kalibrirtes Display feststellen kann.
Meiner Meinung nach geht die Auflösung des Moto G mit 720p bei 5" auch noch in Ordnung.

@Gordon-1979
Neue, meinte das S3 Neo


----------



## DrDave (12. November 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Die neuen Amoleds von Samsung sind schon ziemlich krasse Displays, Technik hin oder her.
> Und schlecht kalibriert? Wtf.
> Die Software und das picture processing machen Samsung unkaufbar, aber nicht die displays ... :O


Ist eben Geschmackssache, mir persönlich sind die Farben z.B. von meinem S4 schon wieder zu krass, außerdem hat das Display bei mir einen gelblichen Farbstich. 
Da hab ich das OPO Display schon lieber, ist aber auch nicht perfekt.


----------



## hendrosch (13. November 2014)

Das opo hat bei mir leider einen Farbstich mit dem AK Kernel, muss mal gucken wie man das anpasst. 
Der Kontrast passt dafür sehr gut.
Nur der schwarzwert ist halt nicht so gut wie beim AMOLED. 
Bis auf die Pentile Matrix (beim Note 4 wirds egal sein wegen der hohen Pixeldichte) sind die ja auch gut nur die müssten halt realistischer kalibriert sein, aber einfach knallig bunt verkauft auch besser.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. November 2014)

Gute Nachrichten:
CyanogenMod 12 knnte um Weihnachten herum erscheinen - WinFuture.de

Warum das S3 Neo?? Qualcomm MSM8228 Snapdragon 400 mit 4x 1.5 ist schon etwas mager heutzutage.
Sony Xperia Z3 Compact finde ich in der Größe, deutlich besser. 
Dabei ist das Display, Kamera und SoC deutlich dem S3 neo überlegen.


----------



## Offset (13. November 2014)

Es will (und kann) halt nicht jeder 400€ + für ein Smartphone ausgeben. Nach 2 Jahren kann man das Teil eh auf den Schrott werfen, weil irgendwas, oder alles langsam kaputt geht.

Ich kauf mir lieber 2 Mal ein handy für 250€ als eins für 500€.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pentile Matrix (beim Note 4 wirds egal sein wegen der hohen Pixeldichte) sind die ja auch gut nur die müssten halt realistischer kalibriert sein, aber einfach knallig bunt verkauft auch besser.


 
Pentile Matrix ist schon immer egal, als wenn das jemals jemand sehen könnte. Bzw seit 1080p (oder mehr als ~350dpi) kannst du es nicht erkennen, es sieht einfach gut aus. 
Und zum Thema kalibrieren, das Note 4 hat das derzeit beste Display aus 2 Gründen. 

1. Amoled-Bedingt sehr großen Farbraum (weit mehr als LCD-Typische sRGB) 
2. Fast perfekt kalibriert  (Farben sind genauer kalibriert als jedes andere Handy-Display bisher) 

Idr. sind die meisten LCD`s auf Amoled-Look gesättigt, das ist viel schlimmer (ganz gutes Beispiel ist LG, grottenschlecht Kalibrierte Displays). 


Nur weil Amoled "anders" wirkt, ist es nicht schlecht kalibriert. Farbstiche können übrigens immer auftreten bei jedem Display. Ist ein Reparatur/Austauschgrund.

Edit: meine Post bezieht sich nicht direkt aufs S4 Mini. Bei diesem habe ich noch kein Display-Test gesehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. November 2014)

OK offset, aber mein S3 läuft auch nach über 2 Jahre Benutzung, overclocking und 10k mal geflasht noch Top 1.
Da ich erst nächstes Jahr mir ein neues holen werden, weis ich, das mein S3 auch bis dahin noch durchhalten wird.
Und noch ne Tolle info:
Xperia Z4, Z4 Compact, Z4 Ultra, Z4 Tablet: Sonys Line-Up für 2015 [Gerücht]

*Xperia Z4,Xperia Z4 Compat, Z4 Tablet und Z4 Ultra*

Prozessor: Snapdragon 810 (*X64*) mit je 2,8 GHz | 2,x GHz (Compat) | 2,9 GHz(Tablet und Ultra)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB LPDDR4
Speicher: 32 GB
Kamera:neuer Exmor-RS-CMOS-Sensor 20,7-Megapixel-Sensor
Display: 5,5 Zoll mit 1.440 x 2.560 Pixeln  | 4,6 Zoll  (Compat)  | 10.1 Zoll (Tablet) | 6,4 Zoll (Ultra)
Konnektivität: Bluetooth 4.1 und LTE Cat.6 
Bonus: hochwertigere Lautsprecher
Release: März 2015


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. November 2014)

@Bio: Das G3 hat zur Zeit das vermutlich beste Display aller Handys :O.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> @Bio: Das G3 hat zur Zeit das vermutlich beste Display aller Handys :O.


 
Vermutlich? Leider ist das totaler Quatsch. Das Display des G3 ist bis auf seine Auflösung (welche mittlerweile auch Standard ist) schlechter als die Konkurrenz. 
*klick*


Das Note 4 hat technisch das beste Display, das ist fakt. 

Ausschnitt aus dem Test:



> Was die Kollegen von phoneArena in einem ersten Display-Test zum Samsung Galaxy Note 4 bereits verlauten ließen, wird nun von den Experten von DisplayMate bestätigt: In Sachen Displayqualität ist das neue Phablet aus südkoreanischem Hause der aktuellen Smartphone-Konkurrenz in jeder Hinsicht überlegen. Vor allem in Sachen Farbtreue ist das Samsung Galaxy Note 4 nicht nur gleichauf mit der Konkurrenz, sondern den Resultaten von DisplayMate zufolge sogar konkurrenzlos überlegen. Der JNCD-Fehler, der die Farbabweichung in der Darstellung bezüglich einer vorgegebenen Referenz angibt, liegt demnach lediglich bei 1.5 und ist somit vom menschlichen Auge nicht mehr erkennbar. Auch die Ablesbarkeit unter Sonnenlicht ist aufgrund der antireflexiven Beschichtung und einer Spitzenhelligkeit von bis zu 750 cd/m², die aber nur im automatischen Modus erreicht wird, hervorragend. Wie gewohnt glänzt das OLED des Galaxy Note 4 natürlich auch durch ein außerordentlich großes Farbspektrum.



Quelle


Da empfehle ich auch immer gern bei Youtube die Tests von Erica Griffin anzuschauen, diese testet die Displays professionell und nicht so subjektiv wie fast jeder andere Tester (wo sie auch schon oft gezeigt hat, das die Amoleddisplay keinesfalls falsch kalibriert oder übersättigt sind, sondern das die LCD`s sehr oft grottenschlecht kalibriert sind, um ein Amoled-Look nachzuahmen).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. November 2014)

Joa wenn androidnext den schärfe filter kacke findet muss das wohl so sein.
Ich schließe mich eher der meinung von androidauthority oder engadget an. 
Das G3 Display ist nicht übersättigt, hat gute viewing angles und die auflösung ist auch top. 
natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit dem note, da LG ja auf IPS setzt.

abgesehen mal davon verstehe ich den 2k trend nicht. denkt doch mal an die batterie


----------



## grenn-CB (13. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten:
> CyanogenMod 12 knnte um Weihnachten herum erscheinen - WinFuture.de
> 
> Warum das S3 Neo?? Qualcomm MSM8228 Snapdragon 400 mit 4x 1.5 ist schon etwas mager heutzutage.
> ...


Das S3 Neo hat soweit ich weiß neun Hauseigenen Enyox Chip drin der im S3 auch verbaut ist.

Ich selber hab das SGS4 Mini mit nem Snapdragon S4 (neue Bezeichnung ist ja soweit ich weiß Snapdragon 400) und der hat ja 2x1,7GHz und damit hatte ich noch nie irgendwelche Leistung so ton Lene, spiele mit dem Smartphone auch nicht.
Hab die CPU sogar oft auf max. 1GHz gedrosselt und auch da gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. November 2014)

Ich finde Sony deutlich besser in Sachen Display, als Samsung und co.
Des weiteren, hat man bei Sony und HTC es deutlich einfacher eine Custom Rom aufzuspielen, bei Samsung und LG wird es ab 5.0 nicht mehr möglich sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich finde Sony deutlich besser in Sachen Display, als Samsung und co.
> Des weiteren, hat man bei Sony und HTC es deutlich einfacher eine Custom Rom aufzuspielen, bei Samsung und LG wird es ab 5.0 nicht mehr möglich sein.


 
Mein nächstes Handy wird alleine wegen dem Design schon ein sony werden, hoffentlich halt mein s3 noch bis zum Z4. 
Dass es zerfällt ist allerdings meine schuld, wundert mich eh dass es noch funktioniert.


----------



## hendrosch (14. November 2014)

Das Note 4 hab ich noch nicht gesehen bzw. In der Hand gehalten, kenne nur vom S5 doch etwas überzogene Farben und bei älteren ist noch schlimmer.

Ich find die Pentilematrix schon störend, erstens weil man es spätestens in direkten Vergleich erkennt und es außerdem nicht der richtige Weg ist die Pixeldichte extrem anzugeben nur um das auszugleichen, zusätzlich ist es ja so das eigentlich der Kunde getäuscht wird. (Für mich besteht ein Pixel aus 3 Farben!)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich finde Sony deutlich besser in Sachen Display, als Samsung und co.
> Des weiteren, hat man bei Sony und HTC es deutlich einfacher eine Custom Rom aufzuspielen, bei Samsung und LG wird es ab 5.0 nicht mehr möglich sein.


 
Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber dann sollte man nicht "natürliche Farben / kalibriertes Display" als Pluspunkt gegen Amoled nehmen, gerade Sony mit ihrer Braviaengine sind alles andere als natürlich und kalibriert, da wird die Sättigung so dermaßen angehoben das Details verloren gehen. Hat das Z3 eigentlich immernoch dieses Gitter über dem Display? Das hat mich beim Xperia Z damals extrem gestört. 

Customrom und co ist ein anderes Thema. Allerdings war es bei allen meinen Samsung Geräten so einfach, das selbst 11 Jährige das hinbekommen. Dagegen war Sony (Bootloaderunlock, TA Backup) sehr komplex. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es Samsung in Zukunft schwerer machen sollte, dann hätten sie es doch schon längst getan.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. November 2014)

@Gordon-1979
Naja das S3 Neo hätte ja vom Werk 4.4 drauf, das wäre wenn dafür ne stabile CM Version da ist kein Problem und ich muss Bioschnitzel da leider recht geben dass das bei den Samsung Phones einfacher ist CM aufzuspielen, hab das schon mit dem S2, S3 Mini, S3 und S4 Mini gemacht und DSS war wirklich einfach mit der Anleitung, hatte vor 2-3 Tagen auf einen Xperia Tipo CM10 aufgespielt, das war meiner Meinung nach schwieriger als bei den Samsung Phones wo ich es bisher gemacht habe.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2014)

Also, ich habe beim S3, sony xperia s, HTC one, HTC one x, LG P880 Motorola Defy.... gerootet und bootloader freigeschaltet, dabei ist es immer verschieden den bootloader und root aufzuspielen. Da man das nur einmal macht ist das eher unwichtig, aber mit Android 5.0 ist kein root mehr möglich, daher auch kein bootloader freischalten bei LG und Samsung, da dieser bei denen gesperrt ist und auch bleibt. Ausserdem will ich kein Handy mit Fingerabdruck Scanner! Ich finde auch die Farben bei Samsung so übertrieben.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2014)

Bei dem Defy hast du den Bootloader nicht geändert sondern einen zweiten dazwischen geschaltet. Motorolas Defy/Milestone2 sind nach wie vor nicht komplett unlockbar  .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2014)

Wieso, was sollte dabei nicht möglich sein?


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2014)

Der Moto-Bootloader ist bei denen in die Hardware reingebrannt. Erst "dahinter" kann man was tun. Hat aber den Vorteil dass die im Grunde unbrickbar sind. Deswegen läuft alles da auch unter dem Stichwort "2nd-Boot".


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Da man das nur einmal macht ist das eher unwichtig, aber mit Android 5.0 ist kein root mehr möglich



Nicht? Komisch das die Nexusgeräte mit Lollipop schon gerootet sind  
Bei Kitkat wurde auch schon gesagt, es sei "unmöglich" zu rooten. Was daraus geworden ist, haben wir ja ein paar Tage nach Kitkat-Release gesehen 




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> daher auch kein bootloader freischalten bei LG und Samsung, da dieser bei denen gesperrt ist und auch bleibt.



Seit wann ist bei Samsung der Bootloader gesperrt? War es noch nie bei meinen Samsung Geräten (das letzte was ich in der Hand hatte war mein Note 3, bzw ist das mein aktuelles). 





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ausserdem will ich kein Handy mit Fingerabdruck Scanner!



Selbst wenn es einen hat, wenn du ihn nicht nutzt, ist es wie jedes andere Smartphone ohne Scanner 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Farben bei Samsung so übertrieben.



Wie gesagt, ab dem S5 / Note 4 sind die Farben besser als bei jedem anderen Smartphone kalibriert. 

Oder meinst du generell Amoled, weil die Farben so "direkt" und wie gedruckt aussehen, weil keine hässliche Hintergrundbeleuchtung vorhanden ist? 
Nur weil Oled "anders" aussieht, ist es doch nicht übertrieben. Man hat sich einfach an die schlechte Qualität der LCD`s gewöhnt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2014)

Bioschnitzel lies ab hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...6904-android-stammtisch-1128.html#post6895206

*Und von Google Geräte habe ich nicht geschrieben!*
Ohne Rooten kannst du CWM und co nicht aufspielen!
Amoled ist nicht mein Geschmack, Farben sind zu unecht. Triluminois finde ich beim Z2/3 besser als Amoled beim S5.
Fingerabdruckscanner, wenn er dran ist, will ich das Gerät nicht. Fertig!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2014)

Also nochmal, nur weil du Amoled vom look nicht magst, sind keinesfalls die Farben "unecht". 
Wenn kalibriert wie beim S5 und Note 4, dann schlägt Amoled jedes Smartphonedisplay um längen was Farben angeht. 
Es wirkt halt einfach nicht so blass und gräulich / Milchig wie LCD`s  

Den link schaue ich mir mal an!

Edit:

Also ich frage mich immernoch welches Samsunggerät ein gesperrten Bootloader haben soll? 
Ich kann doch jederzeit bei Samsunggeräten flashen wie ich lustig bin mit Odin, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## SB94 (14. November 2014)

Mal ne kurze Frage, kann ich wenn ich das Android 5 Factory Image vom N4 geflasht habe (falls ich wieder zu CM11 will), direkt ne Custom Recovery und CM11 flashen, oder muss ich vorher das Factory Image von Andoid 4.4.4 flashen? Ich würde ersteres denken (auch, da ich nie irgendwo was gegenteiliges gelesen habe), aber da das Update ja auch den Bootloader und die Radio Daten aktualisiert, könnte es ja sein, dass diese nicht mit älteren Android Versionen Kompatibel sind.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2014)

Lies das einfach: Android 5.0: Root knnte knftig schwierig oder gar unmglich sein - WinFuture.de



> Skript beim Booten
> Das hängt damit zusammen, dass das Skript nicht länger beim Booten von init.d ausgeführt werden kann und stattdessen aus einem SELinux-Kontext heraus läuft. Laut Chainfire ist nun ein Custom-Kernel nötig, dessen Installation erfordert aber wiederum meistens einen Root-Zugang. Bei einem gesperrten Bootloader ist das aber ein Problem. Für Nexus-Geräte spielt das zwar keine Rolle, da sich hier der Bootloader entsperren lässt, andere Hersteller bekommen nun aber wohl die Möglichkeit, diese beliebte Methode zu unterbinden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2014)

Beantwortet nicht meine Frage, welches Samsunggerät hat denn nun ein gesperrten Bootloader?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2014)

Du suchst ein Streit Thema oder?


----------



## mrfloppy (15. November 2014)

Bei Samsung wird Knox getriggert und das bekommt man nicht mehr weg. Beim HTC one m7 bekomme ich den bootloader sofern ich s-off bin auf locked und nicht nur relocked . sieht keiner mehr das da was war. An Knox oder wie es hieß lässt sich dann nichtmehr rütteln


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Du suchst ein Streit Thema oder?


 
Warum sollte ich? 

Du behauptest das mit Samsung in Zukunft kein root / customrom mehr möglich ist, da gesperrter Bootloader. 
Wenn du eine Quelle hast die das bestätigt dann glaube ich das gern, aber bloße Vermutungen und Marken-Bashing sind bullshit. 
Samsung war bisher der Hersteller, wo es am einfachsten war zu flashen/rooten. Glaube nicht das Samsung da in Zukunft etwas an der Politik ändert. 

@Mrfloppy 

Knox ist ein anderes Thema. Du kannst trotz Knox trotzdem problemlos rooten/flashen. Nur musst du dann auf Knox verzichten. Wenn du dein Gerät dann brickst, hast du keine Garantie mehr (auf Selbstverschuldete Softwarefehler). Ist mMn auch richtig so, gibt ja einige die ihr Gerät durch flashen schrotten und damm rumweinen


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2014)

Afaik(!) hat Samsung bis jetzt noch nie freiwillig den Bootloader eines nicht Nexus Gerätes geöffnet. Nur kann man bei SELinux freien Systemen halt recht simpel Rootreche erhalten und bei Samsung im besonderen gab es auch oft genug Lücken direkt im Bootloader die ausgenutzt wurden.

Der Hauptgrund warum es bei Samsung bis jetzt so "einfach" war ist die Tatsache dass die so einen großen Marktanteil haben und daher viele an den Geräten rumdoktorn. Ähnlich wie bei Windows-Viren: Aktuelle Versionen sind eigentlich sicherer als OSX, sind aber viel mehr Angreifern ausgesetzt. Freiwillig war das aber nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2014)

Also Samsung Geräte waren schon immer offen (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wohl in der TAB-Serie). Einzig US-Amerikanische Provider sperren den Bootloader bei Samsunggeräten. 
War übrigens damals zu S2/S3 Zeiten ein wichtiger Punkt, weshalb viele zu Samsung gegriffen haben. Zu der Zeit haben ja alle anderen (HTC, Sony, Motorola...) die Geräte gesperrt.
Es kann natürlich sein das ab dem S5 der Bootloader gesperrt ist, ich finde jetzt dazu aber irgendwie nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2014)

Zu dem S5 findet man recht schnell dass towelroot aus einem Preisgeld auf ein unlocken selbigens entstanden ist. Eben weil man mit normalen Mitteln nicht rein kam. Vorher scheint man sich zum Teil echt darauf beschränkt zu haben "nur" per Knox Veränderungen zu loggen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2014)

Ist natürlich schade wenn es wirklich jetzt so sein sollte. 

Wie ist das bei meinem Note 3, noch offen oder nicht? 
Zum S4 finde ich im Netz noch Hinweise das es offen war. 

Ich bin gespannt wie es mit lollipop wird, ob es diesmal wirklich "nicht möglich" ist. Aber meine Erfahrungen sagen mir, es findet sich immer eine Lücke, auch wenn sie manchmal etwas dauert. Mit meinem Xperia Z habe ich damals auch gewartet ob ein Unlock/Root mit DRM-Keys/BraviaEngine möglich ist. Hat zwar gedauert, aber dann wurde der Weg über die TA-Partition gefunden. Bzw hat Sony mit fast jedem Update die Root-Lücken gefixt, aber es wurde immer nach einer Zeit eine neue Möglichkeit gefunden zu rooten. Also bin ich guter Dinge das es auch in Zukunft immer jemand schafft. Gerade bei Samsung, dem mit Abstand größten Hersteller von Android-Smartphones, wo es massig Leute mit Fähigkeiten und Wissen gibt. 


Wie ist das eigentlich wenn das Handy noch Kitkat hat, ist es dann nicht evtl möglich auf ein Pre-gerootestes Rom zu warten? Bzw eine modifizierte ROM/Kernel aufzuspielen wo Root doch möglich ist? 
Bei Sony gab es ja auch massenhaft solcher Tricksereien, mit alten Kernel + Neuer Rom dann rooten und später neuen Kernel flashen etc, da wurde ja viel ausprobiert und hin und her geflasht.


----------



## DrDave (16. November 2014)

Ich hab seit paar Tagen wieder Probleme links aus dem Forum über Tapatalk zu öffnen. cdn.viglink.com ist noch in der Whitelist bei Adaway. 
Kann das jmd. bestätigen bzw. hat eine Lösung?

Edit :hab etwas probiert und mit *.viglink.com in der Whitelist funktioniert es wieder


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. November 2014)

Das was ich über Knox gelesen habe, ist gar nicht gut und kann ne Menge Probleme machen. Aber auf Android-Hilfe.de findest du Hilfe.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (17. November 2014)

Wer von euch spielt schon auf Android 5 rum?


----------



## hendrosch (17. November 2014)

Nur beim N5 von nem Kumpel, der hat das seit mitte letzter Woche. 
Fürs moto G (2014) von meinen dad müsste es auch bald kommen, mit meinem opo sehe ich auf offiziellem Weg noch etwas in die Röhre, aber bin cRoms absolut nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Icebreaker87 (17. November 2014)

Habs auch seit dem Wochenende auf meinem N5 drauf und bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Klar gibts paar Sachen die müssten nicht sein aber wer weiss was noch alles an Updates kommt.
Ich habe mal was gelesen beim opo meinten die Entwickler dass sie ca 3 Monate brauchen werden. Ob stimmt werden wir sehen


----------



## Der Maniac (17. November 2014)

Kann man bei Lollipop eigentlich auch den Homescreen drehen? Habe aktuell noch ne Snapshot von CM 11 drauf (die vom Oktober), auch n N5. Das ist aktuell so ziemlich das einzige, was mich interessieren würde. Ich warte erstmal bis die ersten Nightlys von lollipop CM kommen...


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. November 2014)

Nova wird das wieder können.


----------



## blauebanane (18. November 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich empfehlenswerte smartphones mit LTE und dual sim? Keine China Handys bitte  

Grüße


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. November 2014)

Das Moto G 2014 hat Dual-Sim, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es LTE hat.


----------



## hendrosch (18. November 2014)

Hat es relativ sicher nicht. 
Die Kombi gibt es auch sehr selten (von renommierten Herstellern wahrscheinlich gar nicht, da ist ja DualSim schon selten)


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2014)

Beim Moto G wie auch bei einer ganzen Reihe Lumias hat man die Wahl zwischen LTE und DualSim aber beides gibt es nicht.
Die Kombi gibt es auf dem deutschen Markt anscheinend genau ein mal aber auch nur mit den "Stadt Frequenzen"
http://m.areamobile.de/n/27606


----------



## Icebreaker87 (18. November 2014)

Also beim Stock kann ich denn Homescreen nicht drehen. Aber es gibt ja auch noch nicht viele Launcher die drauf laufen.
Früher oder später wirst du das sicher noch nachreichen können


----------



## blauebanane (18. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim Moto G wie auch bei einer ganzen Reihe Lumias hat man die Wahl zwischen LTE und DualSim aber beides gibt es nicht.
> Die Kombi gibt es auf dem deutschen Markt anscheinend genau ein mal aber auch nur mit den "Stadt Frequenzen"
> http://m.areamobile.de/n/27606



Dann wird es halt nur LTE ohne dual Sim. Was gibt es denn empfehlenswertes bis 300 Euro? ab 4,5 Zoll. Bis jetzt sind mir das Moto g LTE und das LG g2 aufgefallen. Habt ihr weitere Vorschläge?

Evtl noch das OPO, aber das soll wohl nur im d1 LTE Netz vernünftig nutzbar sein


----------



## hendrosch (18. November 2014)

Bis 300€ würde ich nicht zum Moto G greifen, das G2 ist gut, ein Oneplus One gibt's dafür aber auch. 
Nexus 5 kann man auch empfehlen, ich persönlich mag das G2 da aber lieber. 
Ein Sony Z1 oft vielleicht sogar 2 bekommt man wahrscheinlich auch, wenn man Wert auf die Wasserdichtigkeit legt sich sehr gute Handys. (Mit gefällt nur die Optik gar nicht)


----------



## Lennt (18. November 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Bis 300€ würde ich nicht zum Moto G greifen, das G2 ist gut, ein Oneplus One gibt's dafür aber auch.
> Nexus 5 kann man auch empfehlen, ich persönlich mag das G2 da aber lieber.
> Ein Sony Z1 oft vielleicht sogar 2 bekommt man wahrscheinlich auch, wenn man Wert auf die Wasserdichtigkeit legt sich sehr gute Handys. (Mit gefällt nur die Optik gar nicht)


 
My two cents:

G2 kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Kumpel hat das seit ein paar Wochen und ist begeistert. Er ist ziemlicher Poweruser, wenn es also irgendwas an dem Ding zu meckern gäbe, wäre er nicht so begeistert.
OnePlus soll bei dem One _sehr_ viele Montagsgeräte ausliefern und leider absolut bescheiden auf Reklamationen reagieren - eher ungute Kombination. Muss jeder für sich wissen; wenn man ein gutes OPO erwischt, ist das ein fantastisches Handy.
N5 habe ich seit etwa einem Jahr; ist ein sehr schönes Handy, aber ich als Poweruser kann ohne zusätzliches Akkupack nicht aus dem Haus, meistens macht der Akku gegen Mittag schlapp. Ansonsten bin ich aber begeistert.
Über die Sonys kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## hendrosch (18. November 2014)

Hab ja selbst ein opo und meins ist fehlerfrei, das von 2 bekannten auch, auch hab ich schon gelesen dass die RMA genauso schnell geht wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller. 
Da wird mal wieder maßlos übertrieben und es gibt einen richtigen Hype gegen OnePlus und vor allem das Invite System (und das hauptsächlich von Leuten die eben keinen Invite bekommen haben und auch wahrscheinlich nie eins in der Hand hatten)

Was ich als Nachteil sehe ist die teilweise etwas fehlerhafte Software, wozu ich aktuell aber nichts sagen kann, meins läuft nicht @stock, ich kam aber auch vom iPhone da kommt einem ein reboot oder kleiner Hänger wien Weltuntergang vor.


----------



## DrDave (19. November 2014)

Jop die RMA bei oneplus läuft recht normal ab, die Antwortzeiten des Supports waren mMn manchmal zu lang, aber trotzdem noch in Ordnung. 
Mein eigenes läuft auch ohne Probleme, aber auch nicht @stock.


----------



## EcHiRaK (19. November 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage und hoffe, das ich die hier stellen darf. Ich bin letzten Monat von einem iPhone 5S auf ein Galaxy S5 umgestiegen. Nun habe ich das erste Mal einen Song im Google Play Store gekauft. Bei iOS und dem iTunes Tore wurde der Song direkt auf das Handy in die Musikapp geladen. Bei Android ist es ja nun so, das der Song zwar runtergeladen wird, aber nur über die App Google Play Musik verfügbar ist. 

Ich kann den Song natürlich auch über den aus dem Google Play Store downloaden und dann in die Musik App einfügen, aber gibt es vielleicht noch einen einfacheren Weg, z.B. das ich den Downloadpfad so ändern kann, das das Lied gleich in die Musikapp geladen wird? Ich habe leider im Internet und in den Einstellungen nichts gefunden, aber vielleicht übersehe ich auch nur etwas.


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. November 2014)

In den Einstellungen kannst du ja den Speicherort von intern auf extern (micro-sd) ändern. Aber warum kannst du die Musik nicht an dem Ort wo sie runtergeladen wurde lassen, und mit deinem normalen player abspielen?


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. November 2014)

Da kann man ja fast nicht nein sagen


----------



## EcHiRaK (19. November 2014)

Darauf werde ich wohl noch ewig warten müssen...


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. November 2014)

Weiß wer wann 5 für das Nexus 4 kommen soll?


----------



## neo3 (19. November 2014)

Ist schon draußen, nur wird im staged rollout per OTA verteilt... Also kann es noch ein bisschen dauern, bis es bei dir ankommt.

Wenn du selbst flashen kannst / willst, kannst du das aber natürlich schon gerne tun! 

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. November 2014)

OK, thx.


----------



## Isoroku (20. November 2014)

Moin!

Eine schnelle Frage:
Wo kann ich einen Android 5 Bug melden?
Habe automatische Fehlerberichte deaktiviert (Paranoia). Muss das also wohl händisch tun. 
Zum Fehler selbst:
Wenn ich mit Headset telefoniere, geht das Display nicht in den Stromspar-Mous. Bei längeren Telefonaten kann das mächtig in den Akku gehen. Find' ich doof. Ohne Headset klappt's super!

Danke und MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. November 2014)

Was für ein Headset nutz du? Ich habe das von der Ps3 per Bluetooth und mit dem funzt es super bis jetzt


----------



## Isoroku (20. November 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Was für ein Headset nutz du? Ich habe das von der Ps3 per Bluetooth und mit dem funzt es super bis jetzt


 
Hey!

Ich nutze das (kabelgebundene) Headset, das es 2012 beim HTC OneV dazu gab. Mein aktuelles Handy ist ein "Nexus 5". Kann es am Hersteller-Unterschied liegen? Eigentlich doch eher nicht, da die Verlötung doch die gleiche sein muss... unabhängig vom Hersteller.

MfG!

Iso.

PS:
Vllt. sollte ich mir ein BT-Headset leisten, ist ja bald Weihnachten... und man ist das dämliche Kabel los. Was kann man da empfehlen? (telefoniere ausschließlich mit dem linken Ohr)


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. November 2014)

Ev ist ja die Belegung des Stecker anders. Keine Ahnugn ob das genormt ist oder nicht. Also bei meinem kann ich den Bügel einfach umdrehen und das passt fürs andere Ohr.

Ohne kabel ist scho einiges angehnemer (darum habe ich auch eine Qi Ladestation )


----------



## godfather22 (21. November 2014)

hi. Ich versuche jetzt schon seit zwei Tagen Android 5 auf meinem N5 zu installieren, leider bis jetzt ohne Erfolg. Ich hatte sogar extra T-Rex runter geschmissen und eine komplett saubere Installation mit stock 4.4.4 vorgenommen, jedoch erhalte ich in CWM die Fehlermeldung ich bräuchte 4.4.4 um 5 zu installieren (was ich ja habe) und hätte momentan 4.4 installiert. Es klappt weder über OTA direkt aus dem System, noch manuell über CWM (v6.0.4.5) (mit der OTA-.zip-Datei). Mit TWRP hat es auch nicht geklappt. Ich hab es schon mit und ohne Root versucht, hab manuell den Stock 4.4.4-Kernel geflashed und habe Bootloader-Version HHZ11k. Mein aktuleller Build ist KTU84P.
Ich tippe mal darauf, dass aus irgendeinem Grund die Android-Signatur (wenn es sowas gibt) nicht aktuallisiert wurde. So gut kenn ich mich damit auch nicht aus ^^

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen. Evtl. würde es ja reichen die Signatur zu manipulieren, ich weiß jedoch nicht wie das geht 

Hier mal die Fehlermeldung falls das jemandem hilft :/


> Package expects build fingerprint of google/hammerhead/hammerhead:4.4.4/KTU84P/1227136:user/release-keys or google/hammerhead/hammerhead:5.0/LRX21O/1570415:user/release-keys; this device has google/hammerhead/hammerhead:4.4/KRT16M/893803:user/release-keys
> E:Error in /data/media/0/Download/c1a33561be84a8a6a7d5a4c8e3463c4db9352ce6.signed-hammerhead-LRX21O-from-KTU84P.c1a33561.zip
> (Status 7)
> Installation aborted.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (21. November 2014)

Hast du das Factory Image von der Googleseite geladen? Schön auspacken und alles in einen Ordner mit ADB.
Dann gibt es so ein tolles Skript von Google was bereits in der zip ist aber nicht funzt 

Ich habe es so gelöst dass ich jeden Befehl einzeln eingegeben habe und nach jedem Flashvorgang ein reboot in denn Bootloader machte. Danach ging es


----------



## godfather22 (21. November 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Hast du das Factory Image von der Googleseite geladen? Schön auspacken und alles in einen Ordner mit ADB.
> Dann gibt es so ein tolles Skript von Google was bereits in der zip ist aber nicht funzt
> 
> Ich habe es so gelöst dass ich jeden Befehl einzeln eingegeben habe und nach jedem Flashvorgang ein reboot in denn Bootloader machte. Danach ging es


 
Ich hab das direkt in der Custom Recovery versucht. Mit der original OTA .zip-Datei. Ich bin nicht gerade ein Freund von ADB und Fastboot. Ich komm damit nicht zurecht


----------



## Icebreaker87 (21. November 2014)

Aber das ist der einzige Weg. Per Custom Recovery gehts nicht denn das OTA beinhaltet ein neues Recovery. Ebenso verlierst du Root was man aber wieder nachholen könnte.

Ist eigentlich ganz easy wenn du die Treiber installiert hast. Gibts ja alles bei google. 
Dort steht auch wies geht und wenn du das Script bearbeitest sieht du die ganzen fastboot Befehle welche du nur einzelen abschreiben brauchst


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

Der perfekte Beweis dass es bei Custom Roms nicht auf Herstellersupport an kommt sondern allein um eine große Userbasis:
Mein HP Touchpad bekommt auch noch Lollipop 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/development/rom-evervolv-5-0-0p1-data-media-t2949521


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. November 2014)

Ist doch toll wenn für ältere Geräte noch "Updates" kommen.
Hoffe für mein Galaxy Tab 2 kommt auch noch eins


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2014)

Lol das Z4 hat bloß snapdragon 805, so ein Müll.


----------



## hendrosch (25. November 2014)

Hätte so früh auch noch nicht mit dem 810 gerechnet. Der kommt eher so richtung Mitte nächsten Jahres in den ersten (Consumer)Handys. 

Aber was soll's das Z5 kommt bestimmt und das auch in weniger als einem Jahr


----------



## disc0cunt (25. November 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Hätte so früh auch noch nicht mit dem 810 gerechnet. Der kommt eher so richtung Mitte nächsten Jahres in den ersten (Consumer)Handys.
> 
> Aber was soll's das Z5 kommt bestimmt und das auch in weniger als einem Jahr



Das glaub' ich nicht mehr  SONY hat eingesehen dass sie mit der jetzigen Politik nur rote Zahlen schreiben und sich dahingehend 2015 was ändern muss. Ich habe die Info nicht genau im Kopf aber es haben etliche Journale darüber berichtet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Hätte so früh auch noch nicht mit dem 810 gerechnet. Der kommt eher so richtung Mitte nächsten Jahres in den ersten (Consumer)Handys.



Laut quallcom soll der 810 im 1.Q. 2015 auf den Markt kommen. Testchips sollen schon ein Weile bei den Herstellern sein. 
Ich finde es bringt Android 5.0 nur Sinn mit x64 Prozessor.


----------



## Hodes (25. November 2014)

Hey. Ich weiß nicht wohin ich diesen Post setzen soll. Deswegen schreib ich mal hier. 

Hab noch einen Invite für ein One plus One über. Gilt noch heute. Bei Interesse einfach eben melden. Grüße


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2014)

disc0cunt schrieb:


> Das glaub' ich nicht mehr  SONY hat eingesehen dass sie mit der jetzigen Politik nur rote Zahlen schreiben und sich dahingehend 2015 was ändern muss. Ich habe die Info nicht genau im Kopf aber es haben etliche Journale darüber berichtet.



Sony konzentriert sich auf die High-end-Smartphones und wird einige Einsteiger/Mittelklasse Modelle streichen. Highend-Geräte werden stärker fokussiert. Das bedeutet dort wird sich nichts ändern, es könnte sogar mehr Highend-Modelle als sonst von Sony geben.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Laut quallcom soll der 810 im 1.Q. 2015 auf den Markt kommen. Testchips sollen schon ein Weile bei den Herstellern sein.
> Ich finde es bringt Android 5.0 nur Sinn mit x64 Prozessor.


X64 setzt sich ja am PC erst gerade so durch (wer es nicht glaubt kann z.B. mal die Beschwerden über den 32Bit Support von Dreamfall Chapters zählen), also warum sollte das auf dem Handy plötzlich "Pflicht" sein?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2014)

Was bringt ein x64 OS ohne x64 Prozessor?


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2014)

Das Hauptfeature von Lollipop ist ja nicht dass man es für x64 kompilieren kann. Das geht im Zweifelsfall auch mit Gingerbread .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was bringt ein x64 OS ohne x64 Prozessor?



Was ist denn das für ne Frage? 
Ich wusste gar nicht das Android 5.0 bis auf X64 das gleiche OS ist wie 4.4. 
Mensch ich hätte gedacht da kommen mal ein paar neue Features, Optimierungen und frisches Design, da habe ich mich wohl vertan


----------



## godfather22 (25. November 2014)

... Nicht zu vergessen die drastische Optimierung hinsichtlich des Akkuverbrauchs...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. November 2014)

Beim snapdragon 810, kommt auch noch mal, mit 30% weniger Akku verbrauch, DDR4, quick Charge 2.0 mit 3 Ampere, 30% mehr Performance.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2014)

Was aber nichts mit Lollipop zutun hat. 
Von der Planung bis zur Produktion vergeht viel Zeit, da ist es eben nicht möglich noch mal den SOC zu wechseln, sollte ein neuerer dann verfügbar sein. Sollte dieser zum Zeitpunkt der Planung schon da gewesen sein wäre er sicher drin im Z4. 
Oder aber Sony will wieder doppelt abkassieren und das Z5 kurz darauf releasen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. November 2014)

Aber die Hersteller haben schon seit 09/2014 einige snapdragon 810 testexemplare. Und die Kerne sollen 50% schneller sein als 805 und die GPU 30% schneller. Das ist schon ein Kaufargument.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2014)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich würde das natürlich auch begrüßen . Wobei ich sagen muss seit dem Xperia Z und spätestens meinem Note 3 ist die Performance durchweg so gut, das ich nichts schnelleres bräuchte. Da würde ich lieber die gleiche Performance bei deutlich weniger Stromverbrauch haben wollen, was einfach viel mehr Sinn macht. Ich mein es sind nur Smartphones und das Hauptproblem dieser ist momentan immernoch die schlechte Akkulaufzeit :/


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. November 2014)

Ist doch, der snapdragon 810 verbraucht gegen dem 805, 30% weniger Energie.


----------



## Atent123 (26. November 2014)

Hallo ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich wollte mein Nexus 4 bald ersetzen da das Display ziemlich viele Kratzer aufweist.
Ich hatte das hier gefunden http://www.chip.de/news/Meizu-MX4-China-Top-Handy-ab-350-Euro-kaufen_72479585.html
kennt das wer? ist da Android drauf?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ist doch, der snapdragon 810 verbraucht gegen dem 805, 30% weniger Energie.




Ich würde ihn dann auf 801er Niveau drosseln um noch mehr zu sparen


----------



## Atent123 (26. November 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn dann auf 801er Niveau drosseln um noch mehr zu sparen



Gibt es schon Handys mit dem 810?


----------



## hendrosch (26. November 2014)

Nicht das ich wüsste, also wenn man das "Muster" von Qualcomm mal außen vor lässt.


----------



## Atent123 (26. November 2014)

Naja ich hoffe mal das mir jemand aus dem Forum eine Einladung für das OnePlus One gibt


----------



## hendrosch (26. November 2014)

Im opo sammelthread hier im forum sind grad noch jede Menge im Angebot


----------



## Atent123 (26. November 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Im opo sammelthread hier im forum sind grad noch jede Menge im Angebot



Ich habe schon jemanden angeschrieben


----------



## godfather22 (26. November 2014)

Das wäre ja schon geil, wenn man anstatt eines sperrigen Rechners in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft einfach sein Smartphone in eine Dockingstation stellen könnte um das als Rechner zu nutzen 
Chips wie der Snapdragon 810 wären dafür ja auch schnell genug...



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Aber die Hersteller haben schon seit 09/2014 einige snapdragon 810 testexemplare. Und die Kerne sollen 50% schneller sein als 805 und die GPU 30% schneller. Das ist schon ein Kaufargument.



Curved spricht sogar von +80% GPU-Leistung 

https://curved.de/news/neuer-snapdragon-810-der-grossangriff-auf-pc-konsole-173732


----------



## Atent123 (26. November 2014)

Kommt beim OnePlus One eigentlich noch Zoll und Versandkosten drauf?


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. November 2014)

Nur Versandkosten


----------



## Atent123 (26. November 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Nur Versandkosten



Wie hoch sind die?


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. November 2014)

Schwanken immer, bei mir waren es 5€, jetzt sollen es etwas mehr sein.


----------



## Atent123 (26. November 2014)

Ich habe grade gelesen das eine LTE Frequenz nicht unterstützt wird empfange ich mit einem Simio Vertrag LTE in Deutschland ?


----------



## hendrosch (26. November 2014)

Kurz. Ja.
Eplus hat in Deutschland nur eine(n) Frequenz(Bereich) und der wird vom OneplusOne unterstützt. 
Nur bei Vodafon und T-Mobile fallen wenn man pech hat etwa die Hälfte aller LTE Sendemasten, wegen nicht unterstützter Frequenz weg.
E.:O2 sendet wohl auch auf Band 20 und ist deshalb nur eingeschränkt mit dem One nutzbar (Abdeckung schlechter)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Handys mit dem 810?


WMC in Barcelona werden bestimmt welche vorgestellt, dieser findet im März statt. 


godfather22 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schon geil, wenn man anstatt eines sperrigen Rechners in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft einfach sein Smartphone in eine Dockingstation stellen könnte um das als Rechner zu nutzen
> Chips wie der Snapdragon 810 wären dafür ja auch schnell genug...
> Curved spricht sogar von +80% GPU-Leistung
> https://curved.de/news/neuer-snapdragon-810-der-grossangriff-auf-pc-konsole-173732


80% bei 30% weniger Verbrauch, Hammer.


Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das hier gefunden http://www.chip.de/news/Meizu-MX4-China-Top-Handy-ab-350-Euro-kaufen_72479585.html
> kennt das wer? ist da Android drauf?


Die Meizu haben Miui Android drauf, dabei gibt es über 5 Millionen Themen für Miui.
*update*
Im Januar kommt das erste X64 Smartphone raus. HTC desire 620 mit snapdragon 410.


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2014)

*MWC


----------



## godfather22 (28. November 2014)

Ich hab vor mein Nexus 7 (2013) in RMA zu geben, weil es bei schwarzem Bildschirm an einer Stelle blaue Schlieren gibt. Weiß einer wie lange das so dauern kann? Ich hab über fastboot Android 5 installiert und den Bootloader wieder gesperrt. Gibt es noch was worauf ich achten sollte, wenn ich nicht will, dass Asus weiß, dass ich da root-Zugriff drauf hatte?


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. November 2014)

Seit ich auf Android 5 rumgurke fehlt mir eine Galerie-App wie bei 4.4.4 hat da wer ne Empfehlung? Ich hab ein paar versucht zu installieren, aber da gab es bis jetzt immer Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## grenn-CB (28. November 2014)

@CL4P-TP
Hast du auch schon QuickPic ausprobiert?

Hab ich selber bis vor kurzem noch genutzt, ist wirklich ne sehr gute Galerie App


----------



## DrDave (29. November 2014)

Hab noch OPO Invites, bevor sie verfallen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=365281


----------



## momoTR (29. November 2014)

Kann man schon irgendwie Lollipop auf das S4 flashen?


----------



## grenn-CB (29. November 2014)

@momoTR
Inoffiziell oder was meinst du?

Denke das es da schon mit Sicherheit ne ROM geben wird, selbst fürs S3 Mini, S3 und S4 Mini gibt es schon Lollipop ROMs.


----------



## momoTR (29. November 2014)

Es soll ja im Frühjahr offiziell kommen aber ich möchte es jetzt schon haben


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. November 2014)

Ende des Jahres sollten die ersten betas von CM 12 erscheinen.


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der perfekte Beweis dass es bei Custom Roms nicht auf Herstellersupport an kommt sondern allein um eine große Userbasis:
> Mein HP Touchpad bekommt auch noch Lollipop
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/development/rom-evervolv-5-0-0p1-data-media-t2949521


Ich hätte nichts anderes erwartet!  Wir bekommen für unser Tab auch noch Android 6, da bin ich mir fast sicher.
Das Touchpad hat so eine große community und mittlerweile sind ja auch alle Hardware Codecs (oder wie auch immer das heißt) open source, somit stehen Entwicklungen nix im Wege.

Bis aufs Display ein super Ding, nutze es immernoch täglich und das seit nunmehr 3 Jahren.

Achja: 10" Tab bis 250€. Was gibts da so? Kumpel sucht was.


----------



## Leckrer (1. Dezember 2014)

Yo Leute, mein Kumpel hat heute sein Xperia Arc S fallengelassen, es ist nichts weiter passiert, aber der Touchscreen reagiert nicht mehr präzise bzw auch da, wo er nicht drückt.

Ich denke darüber nach das Ding mal zu öffnen und nachzuschauen ob die Connector für Touch und LCD noch richtig sitzen, da es ziemlich hart aufgeprallt ist. Er benutzt glaube ich Cyanogenmod mit Custom-Kernel, hat aber vorher nie Probleme bereitet. Es reden auch einige Leute über Hardresets mit PCC oder SUS, aber softwarebedingtes Versagen nach einem Sturz? Wohl eher nicht oder?

Denkt ihr also es ist hin, oder einfach mal aufmachen und Connector ggf. mal ab- und wieder dranmachen?


----------



## godfather22 (2. Dezember 2014)

Bevor ich so etwas offenen würde würde ich erstmal versuchen das softwareseitig zu lösen. Wenn das nicht hinhaut kannst du es ja immer noch öffnen ^^


----------



## dekay55 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hat sich hier eigentlich schonmal jemand dran gemacht Android aufm PC zu benutzen ? Ich bin grad am basteln und hab mal testweise Android auf meinen Lappi und PC installiert, irgendwie reizt es mich nen HTPC auf Android Basis zu bauen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab vor Urzeiten mal die x86 Version oft dem Laptop ausprobiert weil ich dachte bei nem Touchscreen könnte das was geben. Aber obwohl die eigentlich im Standard Linuxkernel sind gingen weder mein Touchscreen noch WLAN.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Hat sich hier eigentlich schonmal jemand dran gemacht Android aufm PC zu benutzen ? Ich bin grad am basteln und hab mal testweise Android auf meinen Lappi und PC installiert, irgendwie reizt es mich nen HTPC auf Android Basis zu bauen.



Habe ich als Boot-Iso aufn USB-Stick. Funktioniert fast alles und ist mega flüssig. Einzig blöde, sobald eine App den Bildschirmanzeige dreht kannst du den Kopf drehen


----------



## watercooled (3. Dezember 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Hat sich hier eigentlich schonmal jemand dran gemacht Android aufm PC zu benutzen ? Ich bin grad am basteln und hab mal testweise Android auf meinen Lappi und PC installiert, irgendwie reizt es mich nen HTPC auf Android Basis zu bauen.


Wozu braucht man sowas?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Dezember 2014)

Hat hier auch jemand Probleme mit dem M12 snapshot von cm11? Seit dem ich darauf geupdatet habe stürzt meine System ui dauernd ab...


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich nicht beim SGS4 Mini, hatte sie schonmal drauf, war dann bis gestern fast 2 Wochen bei CM12 und von jetzt wieder auf CM11 M12 und das zum Glück ohne Probleme.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man sowas?



Kostenloses os, weniger resourcenverbrauch dadurch weniger stromverbrauch, ich hab xbmc getestet jeweils unter win 7 und android aufm meinem lappi, akku laufzeit ist länger unter android, startet schneller, os ist schön klein, lässt sich über ein android tablet steuern so das man nicht zwingen nen monitor brauch wenn man musik hören will (ok mit xbmc gehts auch von nem windows system ) ich hab mal die x86 live version von kitkat probiert aufm laptop also lediglich die webcam ging nicht. Auf meinem pc hab ichs auch mal probiert, funzt auch aber es geht einiges nicht, fängt an das meine graka nicht unterstützt wird, spdif ausgang der soundkarte funzt nich, ansonst gefällts mir doch recht gut, was blöd ist das man rätselraten muss welche hardware geht und welche nicht, erschwert etwas den kauf der passenden hardware. Achja was ich witzig find selbst meine microsoft mce fernbedienung funzt problemlos unter android ebenfalls in kombination mit xbmc unter android. Ich werd mir auf jeden fall ein testsystem aufbauen mit android als os und xbmc als mediacenter.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2014)

Was du willst ist eigentlich OpenElec. Android bringt dir gegenüber echtem Linux keinen Vorteil.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2014)

Theoretisch schon das stimmt, aber mittlerweile zock ich auch das ein oder andere Android Game gerne, find ich ne nette nebenoption und auch so möchte ich mich mit dem Thema Android bisl intensiver beschaeftigen und da bietet sich das ja an mit dem rumspielen ohne gefahr zu laufen mein Smartphone oder Tablet zu zerschießen. Irgendwie reizt es mich einfach. 
Übrigends ich hab vorhin mal nen kleinen testrechner zusammengebaut, daran haengt nen 10.4" Display mit Touchscreen zwar nur nen Restriktives mit TwoTouch aber es geht, auch meine Wlan Sticks funktionieren problemlos ( Atheros und Intel Chipsaetze )
Ein kleinen Hintergrund hats natürlich warum ich ausgerechnet Android will bzw warum ich erfahrungen sammeln will. Hab nen Kunden der will unbedingt nen CarPC mit Android darum das rumbasteln und spielen mit Android.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Dezember 2014)

Welche Xposed Modules nutzt ihr zuzeit, und warum?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Dezember 2014)

- Wanam (muss ich nicht erklären oder? :b)
- App Settings (DPI-Anpassungen)
- Menubegone (um die Softkey-Belegung vom Note 3 auf S5/Note 4 Belegung zu ändern)
- Rootcloak (manche Apps nerven sonst mit Warnungen wegen Root)


----------



## DrDave (4. Dezember 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Welche Xposed Modules nutzt ihr zuzeit, und warum?


Keine, hab noch keins benötigt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Dezember 2014)

nutze gerade auch nur intelli3g


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal ne Zeit lang Pictures2SD genutzt weil die Cam in ner alten Slim Version das ned konnte und Intelli3G, aber momentan hab ich xposed nedmal installiert weil kb auf fummeln am Handy. 
Will nur dass das Ding funktioniert, der Rumspielspaß ist bei mir mittlerweile komplett weg.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Dezember 2014)

Joa ich habs mal wieder drauf gemacht, weil mein Akku mittlerweile ziemlich gelitten hat :'D


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich installiere gerade Windows ME auf meinem Tab  . Hat hier sonst mal jemand mit Limbo rum gespielt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Dezember 2014)

Was haltet ihr von Knox ??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Dezember 2014)

Für Unternehmen wo die Mitarbeiter ihre privaten Handys nutzen sollen, sicherlich sinnvoll und eine bessere Alternative gibt es nicht.
Das das ganze aber auch dazu eingesetzt werden kann um die Garantie zu überprüfen ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber jeder der sein Gerät modifiziert weiß das vorher.
Privat brauch man es halt gar nicht, daher habe ich noch keine Erfahrung damit gesammelt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Dezember 2014)

Für mich persönlich ist es natürlich *******, da mein nächstes Handy aber eh kein Samsung wird ist mir das egal 
Ich habe gerade SLimKat geflasht, nal sehen ob es was taugt 

Was kann man denn gegen die kleine Tastatur bei slim machen. Ist James kleiner und auch die Tastatur, allerdings macht die dann mit meinen fingern Probleme


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Dezember 2014)

Bei einigen Tastaturen kann man die größte einstellen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Dezember 2014)

Danke hab ich so eben auch bemerkt, hab ich bisher nie gebraucht da sie immer Standardmäßig richtig war.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Dezember 2014)

Also ich habe SwiftKey Tastatur und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Dezember 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Also ich habe SwiftKey Tastatur und bin sehr zufrieden.


Die habe ich auch, bloß macht slim die kleiner als Cyanogen, deshalb müsste ich sie größer stellen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Dezember 2014)

Slim gefällt mir nicht, ist mir zu dunkel und extra launcher wollte ich nicht drauf machen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Dezember 2014)

Dunkel ist gut, auch für den Verbrauch bei amoled. Und gefallen tuts auch. Ich verwende generell Nova Prime, die Möglichkeiten möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2014)

Findet ihr 340€ für ein gebrauchtes HTC M8 fair?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Dezember 2014)

Paar infos mehr. Alter, Zustand, Rechnung mit oder ohne Adresse, wo gekauft, mit oder ohne Branding usw.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Dezember 2014)

Bootloader geöffnet worden also locked oder relocked ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2014)

Also ich wäre in dem Fall Käufer. Bootloader offen und CM12 drauf. Aber nicht so schlimm hätte eh CM drauf gemacht. Gekauft wurde es am Releasetag und Hauptsächlich als sekundär Handy genutzt.

EDIT: Wobei ich bezweifle dass das Dotcase mit CM funzt xD


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Dezember 2014)

Gab's das nicht vor kurzem bei Amazon für nen fuffi mehr?


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Dezember 2014)

Zur Zeit liegt das bei 446 Euro, also eigentlich zu teuer


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der Zustand gut ist würde ich sagen, dass das ok ist. Läuft CM12 schon stabil? Ich werds mir nämlich erst nächstes Jahr holen wenns schon mal 2-3 Snapshots gab.

Hab mir heute mit CM11M12 meine erste Custom ROM geflasht. Das ist ja so endgeil 

Viel schöner, flüssiger, umfangreicher als das Drecks TouchWiz was vorher auf dem S3 war.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Dezember 2014)

Ne ist nicht OK da der bootloader offen ist und somit die Garantie futsch ist


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Dezember 2014)

Da würd ich lieber zum lg g3 greifen
https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-g3-d855-16gb-schwarz-a1120388.html


----------



## SXFreak (8. Dezember 2014)

Bald gönne ich mir ein neues Smartphone. Das überall gepriesene Note4 sagt mir nicht zu. Ich tendiere auch gerade zum G3.
Was haltet ihr vom Nexus 6 ?


----------



## JPW (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde die neuen Nexus Geräte zu teuer. 

Für mich kommt nur noch Oppo Find 7 /7a oder Oneplus One in Frage.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Dezember 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wenn der Zustand gut ist würde ich sagen, dass das ok ist. Läuft CM12 schon stabil? Ich werds mir nämlich erst nächstes Jahr holen wenns schon mal 2-3 Snapshots gab.
> 
> Hab mir heute mit CM11M12 meine erste Custom ROM geflasht. Das ist ja so endgeil
> 
> Viel schöner, flüssiger, umfangreicher als das Drecks TouchWiz was vorher auf dem S3 war.


Komisch genau die snapshot hat bei mir Probleme gemacht... Lag wahrscheinlich aber daran, dass ich kein wipe gemacht habe sondern ota update und das war schon das dritte in Folge. 
Also hab ich einfach SlimKat geflasht


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Dezember 2014)

> Lag wahrscheinlich aber daran, dass ich kein wipe gemacht habe sondern ota update und das war schon das dritte in Folge.



Sehr wahrscheinlich, ich habs gerootet, EFS gesichert, Recovery geflasht, Full Wipe gemacht und dann per Recovery CM11 geflasht.

Ist eigentlich recht simpel^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Dezember 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Sehr wahrscheinlich, ich habs gerootet, EFS gesichert, Recovery geflasht, Full Wipe gemacht und dann per Recovery CM11 geflasht.
> 
> Ist eigentlich recht simpel^^


Ist easy. Recovery hatte ich ja schon, efs hab ich noch nie gesichert , dann Rom+gapps geflasht und dann noch supersu geflasht und fertig, davor natürlich noch ne Fall wipe.


----------



## B4C4RD! (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab jetz seit ca. 15Min CM11 drauf .. wie kann Ich in z.B. Whatsapp die Tastatur verkleinern?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Dezember 2014)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz seit ca. 15Min CM11 drauf .. wie kann Ich in z.B. Whatsapp die Tastatur verkleinern?


Welche Tastatur nutzt du? Willst dus nur in WhatsApp oder allgemein verkleinern. Ob es nur für einzelne apps möglich ist weiß ich nicht. 

Bei SwiftKey ist unten links eine Tasse wo " 1 2 3" draufsteht, die musst du lange drücken dann kannst du sie verkleinern.


----------



## B4C4RD! (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin Neuling auf dem Cyanogen-Gebiet, ich hab was sowas angeht noch 0,1% Plan .. hab bisher alles so, wie 's im Mod ist gelassen ..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir das One jetzt für 280€ mit Dot View Case gesnatched. Passt.


----------



## godfather22 (13. Dezember 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch, bloß macht slim die kleiner als Cyanogen, deshalb müsste ich sie größer stellen.



Bei Slim muss man soweit ich weiß nach der Installation erstmal die DPI einstellen. Ich benutze dafür texdroider_DPI ausm App-Store 
Wenn man das gemacht hat stimmt die Tastatur-Größe auch wieder


----------



## DrDave (13. Dezember 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Bei Slim muss man soweit ich weiß nach der Installation erstmal die DPI einstellen. Ich benutze dafür texdroider_DPI ausm App-Store
> Wenn man das gemacht hat stimmt die Tastatur-Größe auch wieder


Naja was heißt müssen, Sie ist gewollt kleiner.
Entweder die oben genannte App benutzen, einfach und simpel oder einfach selbst in der build.prop ändern.
Habe Sie bei meinem OPO auch auf 400 gesenkt, so sieht man auf dem Display mehr Inhalt, der Inhalt wird aber auch kleiner (Oh wunder ).


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hab gestern Tapatalk aktualisiert mann was fürn **** haben die da gemacht.... total unübersichtlich und man muss dia so oft hin und her Eiern weil die Unterforen nicht mehr auf der normalen Seite gezeigt wird.
Abonierte Forenbereiche werden nicht angezeigt man muss links oben ins menü springen.
Auch die Threadübersicht find ich hässlich und ein ungelesener thread hat nur noch nen orangenen Streifen usw

Oder geht es nur mir so?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2014)

Ist schrecklich, kann man nicht anders sagen. Im Amazon App-Shop ist zum Glück noch die Version von vor den letzten beiden UI-Verschlimmbesserungen, die hab ich jetzt drauf.


----------



## Offset (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich will deshalb schon gar nicht mehr ins Forum. Was haben die sich dabei blos gedacht?


----------



## godfather22 (16. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis mit Tapatalk. Hab heute morgen schnell die automatische Aktualisierung deaktiviert ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist schrecklich, kann man nicht anders sagen. Im Amazon App-Shop ist zum Glück noch die Version von vor den letzten beiden UI-Verschlimmbesserungen, die hab ich jetzt drauf.


Könntest du die apk irgendwie bereitstellen? Hier hochladen? Wär dir echt dankbar[emoji2]


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2014)

Ist gezippt noch zu groß . Wenn ich heute Nachmittag mehr Zeit hab such ich nur ben funktionierenden Hoster.
Ansonsten hilft wie gesagt der Amazon App-Shop.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Dezember 2014)

Super danke dir. Den Appshop hab ich extra installiert finde aber nur die aktuelle Version.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Dezember 2014)

Die alte Tapatalk Version:  https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bw47ztghmppiVXN2YTZ4YTAzN2s/edit?usp=docslist_api 
Edit: Geht anscheinend ned weil Google suckt, lade es in ner Stunde nochmal hoch.
EDIT 2: Geht nu.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Super danke dir. Den Appshop hab ich extra installiert finde aber nur die aktuelle Version.



Die "aktuelle" war bei mir im Endeffekt aber die 4.5. 
So sagen es auch die Threads zu dem Thema im Tapa-Forum.
Trotzdem mal hier ein Upload davon.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hm1ig5hdll15cqs/com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity-1.apk.zip?dl=0

Auf dem Handy konnte ich das Autoupdate rechtzeitig bei Version 4.9.5 stoppen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ja geil ich kenn mich wieder qus danke!!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Dezember 2014)

Neue Infos zu den Snapdragon 810 Phones:

Nachfolger des One M8: Neue Informationen zum HTC One M9 [Gerücht]

Xperia Z4 und Z4 Compact: Technische Details zu Sonys High-End-Smartphones [Gerücht]


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich find das neue tapa nicht mal so kacke :O


----------



## rhalin (19. Dezember 2014)

Naja, auf einem Tablet ist die neueste Tapatalk-Version vielleicht noch lesbar aber auf einem 4,5 Zoll Smartphone ist es eine Zumutung.
Danke für den Tip mit amazon  nun ist das ganze wieder übersichtlich.


----------



## hopsbum (19. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich hoffe mal, dass ich hier im richtigen Thread bin.
Es geht um mein Sony Z1 Compact. Ich habe das gute Stück seit Mai und war immer vollends zufrieden. Seit einiger Zeit aber habe ich Probleme mit dem Akku:
In Deutschland hat es bei normaler Benutzung gereicht, alle 2, mit Glück sogar alle 3 Tage zu laden. 
Ich wohne z.Z. aber in Spanien und hier schaffe ich nicht einmal einen Tag, bei gleicher Benutzung (Ich weiß nichts von Stromfresser-Apps, die ich habe).
Morgens ist es noch ganz gut, aber nach einiger Zeit verliere ich oft binnen Minuten mehrer Prozent (Im Standby)! Auch Nachts verliere ich meistens mindestens 10 %.
Ich hoffe, dass mir irgendjemand helfen kann oder Tipps geben kann. Das Handy ist zwar vollversichert, ich komme aber erst Ende Juni nach Deutschland zurück und ich brauche es hier dringend täglich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Dezember 2014)

Wie ist der empfang? Wenn das netz schlecht ist und immer wieder weg kostet das viel akku.
Was zeigt es denn beim akkuverbrauch alles an?


----------



## hopsbum (19. Dezember 2014)

Empfang ist immer gut, 3-4 Balken.
Beim Energieverbrauch steht:
Bildschirm 49 %
Mobilfunk-STandby 10 %
Androidsystem 8 %
Ruhezustand 7 %
Android OS 6 %
Whatsapp 5 %

und dann noch ein paar Sachen wie Tastatur und so, aber alles kleine Prozentwerte.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde den Mobilfunk-Standby relativ hoch... Ich hab hier mehr als miserables Netz mit meinem N5 und der hat bei mir 6% an Verbrauch... Kann mich aber auch täuschen, ist jetzt gerade mein Eindruck...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es noch tapatalk pro?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir schaut es so aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (20. Dezember 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch tapatalk pro?


Hier... 
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B500JKxBXp72dnBTQi14WUdHaWM/edit?usp=docslist_api

Aber Vorsicht, es ersetzt das andere Tapatalk, parallel geht seit kurzem nicht mehr.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe gelesen, das Pro jetzt VIP ist, kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## hopsbum (20. Dezember 2014)

Also von den Werten her ist mein Handy doch halbwegs in Ordnung oder?

Mein Ladeverhalten ist auch immer realtiv normal gewesen, ich habe immer aufgeladen, wenn es unter 10 % war und erst dann vom Netz genommen, als der Akku bei 98 % oder höher war.

Kann es sein, dass der Akku schon nach 6 Monaten kaputt ist bzw. so stark nachgelassen hat?


----------



## DrSin (20. Dezember 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, das Pro jetzt VIP ist, kann das jemand bestätigen?


Stimmt auch. Trotzdem ist die app anders.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2014)

hopsbum schrieb:


> Also von den Werten her ist mein Handy doch halbwegs in Ordnung oder?
> 
> Mein Ladeverhalten ist auch immer realtiv normal gewesen, ich habe immer aufgeladen, wenn es unter 10 % war und erst dann vom Netz genommen, als der Akku bei 98 % oder höher war.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass der Akku schon nach 6 Monaten kaputt ist bzw. so stark nachgelassen hat?



Hast du eine Simkarte aus Deutschland? Hast du datenroaming an?
Glaub nicht das der Akku ist.


----------



## hopsbum (20. Dezember 2014)

Nein, ich habe ne spanische SIM-Karte. Die Probleme traten ungefähr nach einem Monat auf.
Sowas wie WLAN oder Standort ist nie aktiviert wenn ich unterwegs bin.

Ich weiß echt nicht was es ist.... Und ich bin hier echt darauf angewiesen


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2014)

Mal zurück setzen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Dezember 2014)

So, als ich gerade mit meinem Moto G Musik hören wollte kam aus den Kopfhörern nix raus, hab das auch mit anderen nachgeprüft.
Normaler Lautsprecher geht, nur halt was über Klinke nicht, heute Nachmittag ging auch noch alles ohne Probleme...

Ist da jetzt der Klinkenanschluss kaputt oder kann das was anderes sein?

Edit:Hat sich erledigt, ich Volldepp hatte nur scheinbar aus versehen den Sound ausgestellt


----------



## preamp (23. Dezember 2014)

Zeigt das Gerät denn in der Statusleiste an, dass Kopfhörer angeschlossen sind ? 
Sonst würde mir nur noch einfallen, den Anschluss mal von innen zu reinigen


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade mit nem Freund dran gefuhrwerkelt... Dafür funktioniert jetzt auch alles. Habe aber versehentlich ne falsche TWRP-Version geflasht gehabt, wodurch ich dann nur noch inner Recovery gelandet war.  (Sony hat beim Xperia S wohl Bootloader und Recovery "vereint", weshalb normale .roms nicht ohne Weiteres funktionieren, brauche da .elf-Daten...).


----------



## taks (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage, betrifft zwar Google Play und nicht Android an sich, aber vllt. könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.

Also, es geht darum im Play Store kostenpflichtige Apps runter zu laden.
Da steht aus irgend einem Grund, das in meinem Land keine kostenpflichtigen Apps angeboten werden...

Weiss jemand was ich ändern muss, damit ich ein anderes Land habe?
Kreditkarte (hab ich zwar schon)? Telefonnummer? Sonst eine Einstellung?

Ich habe nur im Internet gefunden, dass es angeblich auf die Zahlungsadresse der Kreditkarte in Google Wallet gehen soll. Aber es hat nichts gebracht die Adresse zu ändern.

Gruss taks


----------



## MistaKrizz (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte mal ne frage was Android angeht, da ich nun doch mein iPhone 4 von den Schmerzensqualen erlöst und mir ein OPO ergattert habe.
Dies ist auf dem Weg per DHL, da aber Vorfreude die schönste Freude ist, wollte ich mich ein wenig Informieren.

*Große Masse an Unwissen incoming*


Spoiler



Wie zum Teufel aktualisiere ich die Software meines neues Handys, bzw. lade Musik, Bilder, Apps etc. auf mein Handy?
Apple bot hierfür iTunes, das einzige was mir in Richtung Android von Google vorgelegt wurde war Google Play, da ich aber in meinem Haus über kein wlan verfüge (schande über mich) und ich mein Datenvolumen nicht zu stark ausnutzen wollen würde, suche ich vergebens nach einer Programm-Lösung, wie iTunes, um alles bequem am PC erledigen zu können. Google Play erscheint mir bisher nur als Browser/App lösung, wobei mir beide Varianten ziemlich "unkoscher" vorkommen...



Vielen dank im voraus 


MFG
MistaKrizz

Und achja: Fröhliche Weihnachten.


----------



## preamp (25. Dezember 2014)

Für Bilder und Musik nutze ich MyPhoneExplorer. Damit kommst du in das Dateisystem des Handys und kannst diese dort dann hinschieben.
Um die Apps ohne WLAN zu aktualisieren müsstest du dir jedes Mal die neuste .apk aus dem Internet runterladen und dann auf das Handy ziehen  Dabei musst du noch beachten im PlayStore die automatische Aktualisierung auszuschalten, sonst zieht der dir das Datenvolumen runter. 
Ein System wie ITunes, ist mir bei Android soweit nicht bekannt :S


----------



## MistaKrizz (25. Dezember 2014)

hm, schade.
Wie siehts dann mit Firmware/Software-Aktualisierungen aus?

trotzdem danke


MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## MisterLaggy (25. Dezember 2014)

Für Bilder und Musik muss man das Handy nur an den PC anschließen, ein Zusatzprogramm braucht man nicht.
Edit: Ein Betriebssystemupdate wird "OTA" (Over the air) runtergeladen (also WLAN bzw Mobilfunk). Man kann das Update aber auch am PC runterladen und manuell installieren.


----------



## MistaKrizz (25. Dezember 2014)

Na dann, sieht so aus als wäre Android etwas mehr für Bastler 


MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## MisterLaggy (25. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem manuell installieren trifft aber im speziellen Fall auf das One Plus One zu, welches ja auch kein "Mainstream Handy" ist.


----------



## JPW (26. Dezember 2014)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Na dann, sieht so aus als wäre Android etwas mehr für Bastler
> 
> 
> MFG
> MistaKrizz


Absolut nicht. Gerade iTunes ist doch die Hölle... 

Kauf dir einen günstigen WLAN Access Point und klemm den hinter deinen Router. 

Daten übertragen geht ohne Software Krebsgeschwür via Windows Explorer.


----------



## Amon (26. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem OPO ist doch CM11 drauf (oder schon 12?), da kommen Systemupdates eh automatisch wie bei jedem anderen Android auch.


----------



## preamp (26. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem ist ja,  dass er das update nicht über WLAN machen kann, da er keines besitzt   Daher muss er das über den PC machen


----------



## MistaKrizz (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich werd aufjedenfall schauen dass ich das mit dem Wlan hinbekomme, ich komme ja wohl oder über nicht drum rum...



JPW schrieb:


> Absolut nicht. Gerade iTunes ist doch die Hölle...
> 
> Kauf dir einen günstigen WLAN Access Point und klemm den hinter deinen Router.
> 
> Daten übertragen geht ohne Software Krebsgeschwür via Windows Explorer.


(Man beachtet bitte, dass die meinungen zwischen apple- und android-usern verschieden sind )
Ich personlich finde dass iTunes eine bequeme Lösung bietet, da ich sowieso sehr viel zeit am PC verbringe und mein iPhone bis jetzt auch immer angestöpselt war. Festgelegte Ordner mit Bildern, etc. haben sich so ohne mühe einfach synchronisiert.



MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## preamp (26. Dezember 2014)

Mit WLAN ist das aktualisieren des Betriebssystems und der Apps im übrigen easy; dies passiert dann automatisch über das WLAN ohne das du gross was machen musst


----------



## ich558 (27. Dezember 2014)

Hey ich platz mal schnell rein hoffe jemand kann mir kurz helfen. Was ist besser in Akku, Speed und überhaupt bei der Bedienung HTC one mini oder Galaxy S3?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab ein s3 und bin eigentlich zufrieden was speed und Bedienung angeht,mal abgesehen von den rissen im Display und dem Display. Die sind allerdings selbstverschuldet. 
Ich würde dir aber zu nur custom Rom raten, da dir sonst die bloatware das ganze System zumüllt...


----------



## Amon (28. Dezember 2014)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Ich werd aufjedenfall schauen dass ich das mit dem Wlan hinbekomme, ich komme ja wohl oder über nicht drum rum...
> 
> 
> (Man beachtet bitte, dass die meinungen zwischen apple- und android-usern verschieden sind )
> ...



Mein Bruder hat immer voll rum gemeckert als der noch ein iPhone als Firmentelefon hatte. Da kam immer sowas wie iTunes ist der letzte Dreck. Jetzt hat er da iPhone gegen ein HTC M8 getauscht und ist wieder ruhiger.  Privat het der auch ein HTC.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Januar 2015)

Touch geht bei meinem Nexus 4 nach einem Fall  (kleine Geschwister sind was tolles ) im Mittleren bereich des Displays nicht mehr, jetzt plane ich ich gerade das Display selbst zu tauschen. Kann das Display :

original LG E960 Nexus 4 Display Glas Pad Touch Screen Panel schwarz neu new | eBay

original sein oder muss ich zu einem der teureren Varianten greifen?


----------



## hendrosch (3. Januar 2015)

Ist ja nur die front aus Touchscreen und Glas. 
Denke das sollte zu dem Preis qualitativ in Ordnung sein, weiss bei solchen Ersatzteilen aber auch nie welche und zu welchem Preis man kaufen sollte.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Januar 2015)

Wieso schreiben die dann Panel mit in den Namen 

Da beim Nexus ja Panel&Glas ne Einheit sein sollten nehme ich dann doch lieber ne teurere Variante mit Display. 

sofern da jemand nen tipp bzw ne Empfehlung für mich hat bin ich froh darüber.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (4. Januar 2015)

Wann kommt das Android 5 Update für das Sony Xperia Z3, hat da zufällig jmd Infos ?


----------



## LordZwiebus (4. Januar 2015)

So weit ich weiß ist geplant das Update im Frühjahr 2015 zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. Januar 2015)

Damit ich endlich mal die Sky Go App laden kann... Scheint es ja nur auf 5.0 zu geben :/


----------



## torkol (10. Januar 2015)

Gab es nicht mal nen Thread wo jeder sein Handy Hintergrund usw. gezeigt hat?


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Januar 2015)

Meinst du den?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Januar 2015)

Weiß einer hier ob man europäische Handys auch in Australien gescheit verwenden kann?


----------



## Exception (10. Januar 2015)

Funktioniert problemlos


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. Januar 2015)

Ich hab das Problem, dass ich noch ein paar wichtige Daten auf meinem Handy mit defektem Touchscreen habe. Ich hab damit:

[Tool][Windows] Control a device with a brokâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums 

schon rumprobiert, mein Gerät (Nexus 4) wird davon aber nicht erkannt.  Kann mir jemand helfen? Die Daten sind mir halt echt wichtig und in manchen steckt doch einiges an Arbeit.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2015)

Das Ding müsste USB-OTG haben also Adapter kaufen und ne Maus anschließen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. Januar 2015)

War es nicht so, dass das beim Nexus 4 nicht ab Werk getan hat und man erst noch ein Kernel flashen musste? Die paar Tage zu bestellen wären zu lange,(eines der Projekte hat bald Abgabe) gibt es da noch irgendeine Möglichkeit über den PC? Die Auswahl an Kabeln in Kandyläden in der Nähe ist blöderweise kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden.


----------



## hendrosch (11. Januar 2015)

Eventuell kannst du ja über Fastboot oder die Recovery und die Konsole peer ADB oder so kopieren, musst nur glaube ich wissen wo die dateien gespeichert sind.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (11. Januar 2015)

Es gibt ein ziemlich gutes all in one tool, wenn dein bootloader unlocked ist sollte es kein Problem sein die Daten zu sichern 
Ohne kommst du nicht ohne otg weiter....


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2015)

......


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. Januar 2015)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> Es gibt ein ziemlich gutes all in one tool, wenn dein bootloader unlocked ist sollte es kein Problem sein die Daten zu sichern
> Ohne kommst du nicht ohne otg weiter....



Ich denke der ist zu 

Mein Gerät wird mir über die adb nicht angezeigt(oder ich bin zu doof zu ;ugly.


----------



## DrDave (12. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jmd. Erfahrungen mit der HWBot Prime App für Android gemacht?  Irgendwelche Tipps zum Verbessern des Scores, bzw. auf welche Werte  kommt es an?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Januar 2015)

Leute die CM 11 vom 11.1., für das S3, hat ein LED Notification Bug, besser überspringen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2015)

Habt ihr eig Location History und Reporting an?


----------



## DrDave (15. Januar 2015)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eig Location History und Reporting an?


----------



## neo3 (15. Januar 2015)

Hi,

das L7II meiner Freundin macht in letzter Zeit Probleme mit der Tastatur. Beim Schreiben gibt es ab und zu anstelle der Buchstaben Symbole aus. Z.B. beim A das @-Zeichen, bei anderen Tasten Leerzeichen usw. 

Das Komische daran ist, dass das sowohl bei der Stock-Tastatur, als auch bei Swiftkey passiert. In allen möglichen Apps. 

Kennt jemand das Problem und eine Lösung dazu? 

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
neo3

PS: Es ist LG Stock KitKat installiert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2015)

Eventuell mal Layout neu konfigurieren, ansonsten Factory Reset.


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2015)

Oder erstmal ne andere Tastatur probieren?


----------



## neo3 (15. Januar 2015)

Danke für eure Ratschläge!

Ich schrieb ja schon, dass derselbe Fehler bei Standard-Tastatur und Swiftkey auftrat  Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass es an der Tastatur liegt... 
(Bin jetzt als OPO-Besitzer auch nicht ganz unbedarft, was Android angeht ) 

Auf Werkseinstellungen hatte ich erst letztens zurückgesetzt, das ist aber trotzdem das erste, was ich heute Abend mal testen werde. Ansonsten geht das Dingen zu LG und wird danach verkauft... Meine Freundin liebäugelt sowieso mit dem One Plus


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2015)

Ups, das hab ich dann glatt überlesen, und das obwohl ich den Post sogar einmal am Handy und einmal am PC gelesen hab.


----------



## neo3 (15. Januar 2015)

hehe 
Trotzdem danke... ich werde dann nach dem Reset deinem Rat dann aber trotzdem mal folgen und ne andere Tastatur installieren. Kann ja nicht schaden, alle möglichen Fehlerquellen - egal wie (un)wahrscheinlich sie scheinen - auszuschließen. 

Ich werde nachher berichten, ob es geklappt hat 

lg


----------



## m0bbed (15. Januar 2015)

bei mir kommt Android 5.0 nicht OTA für mein Nexus 4. Ich hatte es während der Release-Phase leider ausgeschaltet im schrank liegen und erst vor 2 Wochen wieder eingeschaltet. Hab ich das Rollout nun verpasst?


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2015)

Sollte eigentlich trotzdem kommen, da er ja immer mal nach den aktuellsten Updates guckt.


----------



## m0bbed (15. Januar 2015)

es passiert wie gesagt seit 2 Wochen nix. Kein update verfügbar...


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2015)

Factory Reset ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Januar 2015)

Probiere es mal über den PC.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Januar 2015)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Sony Z3 in schwarz? 
kann man das schon gescheit rooten?
Bietet die QI Ladehülle auch nen ordentlichen schutz?
Sollte man auf die Glasfront und rückseite schutzfolien machen?

Das Z3 soll mein S3 ablösen, welches nach 2 1/2 Jahren langsam den geist aufgibt. Eigentlich wollte ich auf die 64Bit Technologie warten, aber ich bin mittlerweile einfach zu ungeduldig.
Denkt ihr man wird in den nächsten 2 jahren deutlich von 64 Bit profitieren?
Kann ich das Z3 auch ohne probleme in Australien mit einer australischen Sim benutzen, oder auch in kanada?


----------



## torkol (18. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand ein Tipp für einen neuen Lockscreen?Sollte auf Android 4.4.4 laufen und Benachrichtigungen anzeigen


----------



## SXFreak (18. Januar 2015)

Auf einem S2 mit  4.1.2 lief hier Go Locker ohne Probleme. Zeigt dann Whatsapp, SMS, Email Benachrichtigungen an.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Januar 2015)

DashClock mag ich ganz gern, ist zwar kein Lockscreen aber zeigt gut Benachrichtigungen an.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2015)

So ich halte nun mein schwarzes Sony Z3 in den Händen. Damit ist mein total abgerackertes S3 in Rente, das hat es sich auch verdient hat ne Menge mitmachen müssen und es lebt immer noch. Abgesehen von Display rissen, riss in der Kamera Linse und neuem akkudeckel. Auch wenn mich das wundert, ich musste es nie reparieren lassen. 

Aber zurück zum Z3, in schwarz sieht das Teil noch besser aus als ich dachte und es ist verdammt dünn.  
Dann war ich gerade beim Vodafone Shop um meine sim auf nano sim schneiden zu lassen, anscheinend ist meine aber noch ne alte die zu 90% kaputt gehen würde. Also muss ich warten bis ich die nano sim zugeschickt bekomme. Das passiert in 2-3 Werktagen. 
Ist wohl auch besser so, die kommt dann gleichzeitig mit panzerglas Folie und hülle an. Wäre ja ärgerlich wenn das schöne Ding sofort nen riss bekommen würde. 

Ein Sony smartband hab ich auch eich gekauft, hat das schon jemand mal probiert? 
Ich stelle mir das ganz nützlich vor, und für 40 Euro kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen...

Edit: Tapatalk oder doch noch tapatalk Pro installieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2015)

Der Marz wird interessant, denn zum MWC wird vorgestellt:
Sony Z4 in 3 oder 4 Versionen
LG G4
LG G4 Dual Edge
HTC One M9
Samsung fällt für mich weg, wegen Touch ID und Knox.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (20. Januar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> So ich halte nun mein schwarzes Sony Z3 in den Händen. Damit ist mein total abgerackertes S3 in Rente, das hat es sich auch verdient hat ne Menge mitmachen müssen und es lebt immer noch. Abgesehen von Display rissen, riss in der Kamera Linse und neuem akkudeckel. Auch wenn mich das wundert, ich musste es nie reparieren lassen.
> 
> Aber zurück zum Z3, in schwarz sieht das Teil noch besser aus als ich dachte und es ist verdammt dünn.
> Dann war ich gerade beim Vodafone Shop um meine sim auf nano sim schneiden zu lassen, anscheinend ist meine aber noch ne alte die zu 90% kaputt gehen würde. Also muss ich warten bis ich die nano sim zugeschickt bekomme. Das passiert in 2-3 Werktagen.
> ...


Ich hätte mir das Z3 Compact geholt. Es ist derzeit das schnellste Android Phone, welches das S5 locker wegsteckt. Nur in einigen Punkten ist das Z1 Compact minimal schneller. Das iPhone 6 ist noch schneller aber was mill man iOS? Außerdem ist es relativ klein und vor allem günstig. Die Handys werden einfach immer größer und bald bekommt man darauf seine Bestellungen serviert - mitsamt Rechnung


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2015)

Nettes Wortspiel 
Nein das compact ist mir zu klein. Ich mag die Größe vom Z3, spürbar schneller ist das compact nicht nur in ein paar Benchmarks vielleicht wegen der Auflösung. 
Gerade eben ist meine neue sim gekommen ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (20. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht liegts auch an der Auflösung, sorgen machen um zu wenig Dampf muß man sich allerdings bei beiden nicht.
Du hast ja ein S3. Wie findest du das Display vom Z3 im Vergleich mit dem S3?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2015)

Besser, und auch heller auch wenn ich man die bessere Auflösung nicht immer sieht. Die sieht man nur bei entsprechender full HD quelle und auch beim surfen etwas allerdings sehe ich da auch nur beim genauen Vergleich Unterschiede. 

Am besten ist natürlich, dass das Display keine Risse hat. 

Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass die xperia ui alles so groß darstellt. Ich komme von slim, lässt sich das nicht iwie verkleinern?

*EDIT:*

Ich versuche gerade meine Whatsapp chats zu übertragen und es funktioniert nicht. Ich kopiere immer die database Datei und kopiere sie aufs Z3. Dann installiere ich Whatsapp und es sagt, dass ein backup gefunden wurde, dieses installiere ich dann und es sagt, dass 8 nachrichten wiederhergestellt wurden. Gehe ich dann in whatsapp sehe ich nur die Gruppen in denen ich bin. das kann doch nicht sein oder?

Kann es daran liegen, dass ich Whatsapp schon einmal installiert hatte? Also ich habe die neue Sim in das Z3 getan und WA installiert, dann habe ich die Nummer verifiziert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die chats verloren habe. Also habe ich es wieder deinstalliert und die backups vom S3 rüber kopiert und dann WA noch einmal installiert. Alles wieder verifiziert und dann kommt die oben bereits beschriebene Situation. Egal welches Backup ich nehme es ist immer so, beim Backup vom 20.1, 19.1, und auch beim Backup vom 18.1.

Habe ich mir die Chance auf die Chats durch das unüberlegte installieren von WA ohne Backups verspielt?


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (20. Januar 2015)

Du kannst dir die backups nicht zerschießen, die backups müssen aber in dem whatsapp Ordner auf der internen SD Karte in databases liegen....
Ich weiß aber nicht ob du dort Schreibzugriff hast, sonst müsstest du das Handy erst roten


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (20. Januar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Besser, und auch heller auch wenn ich man die bessere Auflösung nicht immer sieht. Die sieht man nur bei entsprechender full HD quelle und auch beim surfen etwas allerdings sehe ich da auch nur beim genauen Vergleich Unterschiede.
> 
> Am besten ist natürlich, dass das Display keine Risse hat.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info. Ob man bei Sony was konfigurieren kann weiß ich nicht. Ich nutze übrigens den KK-Launcher 5.0, da kann man alles selbst konfigurieren. Es gibt zwar aktuellere Versionen, aber da haben die mir zuviele KK-Features ins side-menu gepackt.
Bei whatsapp kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, vielleicht hilft aber ein backuptool.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2015)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> Du kannst dir die backups nicht zerschießen, die backups müssen aber in dem whatsapp Ordner auf der internen SD Karte in databases liegen....
> Ich weiß aber nicht ob du dort Schreibzugriff hast, sonst müsstest du das Handy erst roten



Auf das Handy kopieren kann ichs. Ich erstelle einen Ordner namens "WhatsApp". In dem Ordner erstelle ich dann einen ORdner namens "Database". Und dort kommmt dann die Backup datei rein. Dann installiere ich WA und es fragt mich ob ich das backup aufspielen will, dann geschieht es wie oben beschrieben.

Rooten geht leider nicht beim Z3, dafür muss man den Bootloader öffnen und das bringt sehr viele nachteile.

@Regelsatzverwerter
Ich nutze NovaPrime, mal schauen ob ich da ne Funktion dazu finde.
WEnn du noch weitere Fragen hast, dann frag einfach. Hast du vor auf das Z3 upzugraden?


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (20. Januar 2015)

Auf das Z3 Compact, wenns ein bisschen billiger wird.


----------



## DrDave (20. Januar 2015)

Das XDA Unterforum zum Z3 ist ja wirklich so gut wie nicht vorhanden


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Januar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Das XDA Unterforum zum Z3 ist ja wirklich so gut wie nicht vorhanden


Wie gesagt man kann es rooten da sony einem sogar den Bootloader öffnet allerdings leidet da beispielsweise die Kamera ziemlich drunter vorallem bei dunklen aufnahmen


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie gesagt man kann es rooten da sony einem sogar den Bootloader öffnet allerdings leidet da beispielsweise die Kamera ziemlich drunter vorallem bei dunklen aufnahmen


Wie soll denn das zusammen hängen?
Es kann sein dass etwa der Kameratreiber unter CM nicht so gut ist, aber reiner root-Zugriff ändert an der Kamera genau garnichts.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2015)

Google das mal. Mit offenem bootloader funktioniert beispielsweise die Unterdrückung nicht mehr, das sieht man dann vor allem bei Bildern in dunkler Umgebung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das zusammen hängen?
> Es kann sein dass etwa der Kameratreiber unter CM nicht so gut ist, aber reiner root-Zugriff ändert an der Kamera genau garnichts.



Rooten ändert auch nichts, allerdings lässt Sony gern Funktionen wegfallen, sobald man den Bootloader öffnet. 
War bei meinem Xperia Z damals auch so.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2015)

Genau das mein ich ja, und mit geschlossenem bootloader gibt es noch kein root. 

Hat wer ein Vorschlag für mein WhatsApp Problem?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2015)

Teste es mal so:


1. Whatsapp deinstallieren
2. Whatsapp Ordner löschen
3. Whatsapp Ordner aus dem Backup wieder raufkopieren (den ganzen Ordner, nicht nur die Database)
4. Whatsapp installieren
5. Testen ob die Nachrichten geladen wurden

Whatsapp zwischendurch zu starten ist gar kein Problem, muss ich sogar als Whatsapp-Plus Nutzer.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2015)

Das hat tatsächlich funktioniert 
Danke, das war mir echt wichtig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2015)

Freut mich, kein Problem


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Januar 2015)

Waren ein paar Nachrichten die wiederhergestellt wurden 

Was mich wundert ist, dass ich mit der Sony ui ziemlich zufrieden bin. Bietet ein paar nette Features, nur die übertrieben große Darstellung mag ich nicht. 

btw mein smartband ist gerade angekommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Januar 2015)

Seih froh, bei meinem Note 3 ist ebenfalls alles riesig. Kaum ein Hersteller passt die DPI an um den Platz zu nutzen  
Dank Root aber manuell alles verkleinert und den Platz genutzt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Januar 2015)

Das finde ich etwas schade... 
Erst recht weil ich meines nicht ohne Einbußen rooten kann... 

Steht bei euch in Tapatalk bei der Zeitangabe auch zum Beispiel für 22:35 eine Angabe wie 10:35nachm.? Das ist bei mir nicht nur in Tapatalk so, sondern auch in WhatsApp.. 
Hab ich aus versehen iwie an den Einstellungen gedreht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich, kannst sicher auf 24h Format umstellen. 

Du kannst übrigens einen anderen launcher nutzen (Nova zum Beispiel) um zumindest auf dem Homescreen mehr App-Reihen nutzen zu können.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Januar 2015)

Ich nutze schon den Nova launcher  und die App Reihen hab ich auch schon angepasst. 
Mich kotzt die Größe halt in Tapatalk und in Chrome an... 

Ja die Uhrzeit hat sich anscheinend selbst verstellt Dank taptoawake entsperrt sich das Handy gerne mal in der Hosentasche.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2015)

Tja da kannst du nur die DPI in der Build.prop ändern. 
Und dazu brauchst du root Rechte... 

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu Lollipop? 
Ich bin hin und her gerissen. Denn eigentlich läuft alles gerade ziemlich perfekt mit 4.4.2 auf meinem Note 3. 
DPI sind angepasst, vieles auf Schwarz / weiß getrimmt um Akku zu sparen, Adblocker, viele Feintunings per Xposed (wie zum Beispiel Note 4 Softkey-Belegung und damit entstehenden 3-Dot Menü), Drivedroid mit vielen Images, Samba Filesharing, und noch vieles mehr. Das würde ich alles verlieren beim Umstieg... 
Da wird vieles wieder dauern bis es läuft, falls Xposed überhaupt kommt, und ob die Community nochmal soviel Mods für das "alte" Note 3 rausbringt bezweifle ich auch. 
Dazu fällt mir nichts ein was Lollipop besser macht, außer das es anders aussieht  

Aber dennoch will man es haben, ach man


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2015)

Kenn ich. Aber ich werde einfach bei KK bleiben, solange ich zufrieden bin. Wie sagt man so schön? Never change a running system.
Und außerdem hab ich Angst, bei LP gibt es nicht mehr so gute Möglichkeiten alles dunkel zu bekommen.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Januar 2015)

Ich wahrscheinlich auch, aber erstmal die erste M Version von CM12 abwarten


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2015)

Finde CM 12 echt super!
Obwohl bei KitKat schon alles flüssig war (bis auf sehr seltene Hänger) bin ich von den CM 12 Nightlys (Oneplus One) echt beeindruckt. Akkulaufzeit nochmal erhöht und alles läuft einfach besser bzw. Flüssiger  
Customization kommt mit jedem Update dazu!


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2015)

Klingt ja schonmal super, aber bevor keine gescheite Version von SlimLP kommt, kommt mir LP noch nicht aufs Handy.


----------



## DrDave (24. Januar 2015)

Hab BlissPop auf CM12 Basis auf meinem OPO und kann mich über keine mangelnden custom Settings beschweren. Akkulaufzeit ist meines Erachtens noch nicht ganz auf Kitkat Niveau, aber nicht viel schlechter. 
Dazu läuft es mMn nochmal runder als KK +Art.


----------



## Invisiblo (31. Januar 2015)

Moin, 

könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein Gerät bis 200 € für meine DAU-Mutter empfehlen? (Gebraucht auch ok)

Akkulaufzeit, Empfangsqualität, gutes Display und kein verschwurbeltes Custom-UI wären so die wichtigsten Punkte. Kamera und Hardware-Power sind eher egal. Größe rund 4 Zoll (kein Mutterschiff).

Freue mich über Empfehlungen, da ich den Android-Markt so gar nicht überblicke.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2015)

Meine Halb-DAU Mutter kommt mit ihrem Moto G(v1) jedenfalls gut klar.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Februar 2015)

MotoG oder nen WP


----------



## s|n|s (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo, hab seit Jahren ein uralt-Handy. Brauche ein Diktiergerät und ein neues Handy. Kann ich das Budget zusammenlegen, wäre das schön.

Jemand Erfahrungen mit Diktiergerät-Funktionen bei Handys? Mit einem zusätzlichen Mikrophon vielleicht? Hab an das Modmike gedacht caseking modmike

Brauche: 
+ Audiodatei: aufnehmen auch trotz relativ großem Abstand. Vielleicht 1 Meter. um es ablegen zu können beim Aufzeichnen
+ Audiodatei: einfaches Herunterladen auf den Rechner zur Bearbeitung
+ WLAN-Funktion
+ SMS+Telefonieren
+ kleiner Browser
+Android (Weil Windoze is pfui und Apple sowieso. Ok zugegeben. MacOS is ganz nice.)

Brauche nicht: 
- Gute Sprachqualität. Muss nur drauf sein.
- Riesen Display. Lieber handlich
- Proprietärer Anschluss für Mikro usw, damit man auch ja nur die gleiche Marke an Zubehör kaufen kann

Brauche eventuell:
/ Mikrophonklinke
/ UMTS (Internet unterwegs)
Kann vielleicht eins tauschen, kann ja mal den Namen von dem Gerät nachreichen.

Danke im Voraus
Gruß ans Forum
sinis


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Februar 2015)

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein Gerät bis 200 € für meine DAU-Mutter empfehlen? (Gebraucht auch ok)
> 
> ...




Ganz ehrlich? Custom UI ist bedienerfreundlicher als Stock-Android, so ist zumindenst meine Erfahrung (und spiegelt wohl auch Samsungs Erfolg wieder ). Da würde ich dann zum S4 / S5 Mini raten.

Ansonsten Moto G.


----------



## s|n|s (3. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn das Budget?



hatte inklusive Mikro so an 150-200€ gedacht. Das ist die absolute Schmerzgrenze. Schön wäre um die 100€ ohne Mikro.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich wieder Besserung bei Tapatalk oder ist die Threadübersicht nach wie vor total überladen?


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Februar 2015)

Frage ich mich auch, bin immer noch bei der Version von vor Mitte Dezember, da ich noch rechtzeitig gewarnt wurde und den AutoUpdater für die APP ausstellen konnte.


----------



## MisterLaggy (7. Februar 2015)

Ist immer noch etwas unübersichtlich.


----------



## DrDave (7. Februar 2015)

Hab mich aber daran gewöhnt, so schlecht ist es jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Custom UI ist bedienerfreundlicher als Stock-Android, so ist zumindenst meine Erfahrung (und spiegelt wohl auch Samsungs Erfolg wieder ). Da würde ich dann zum S4 / S5 Mini raten.
> 
> Ansonsten Moto G.


Samsung hat zZ leider gar kein Erfolg. Und touchwizz gibt einem Augenkrebs.
Just sayin .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Februar 2015)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Samsung hat zZ leider gar kein Erfolg. Und touchwizz gibt einem Augenkrebs.
> Just sayin .


Immer noch mehr als die anderen "Android Hersteller". 
Nur die Chinesen schaffen es langsam an die verkaufszaheln von Samsung, allerdings machen die deutlich weniger Gewinn, werden allerdings auch subventioniert wie Hölle.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Februar 2015)

Nie wieder Samsung Exynos SoC. Die geben einfach keine source Codes raus. Und Knox gibt einen den Rest.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nie wieder Samsung Exynos SoC. Die geben einfach keine source Codes raus. Und Knox gibt einen den Rest.



Bekommst du in Europa doch eh nicht, da ist Snapdragon angesagt :b


----------



## godfather22 (22. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand von euch schon die Xposed Alpha für Android 5 drauf?


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Februar 2015)

Ja, funktioniert auch soweit. Zumindest bei die m was ich nutze


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bekommst du in Europa doch eh nicht, da ist Snapdragon angesagt :b



Nein, das Galaxy S6 und das Galaxy S6 Edge haben Exynos 7420 verbaut und kein Snapdragon 810.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Februar 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein, das Galaxy S6 und das Galaxy S6 Edge haben Exynos 7420 verbaut und kein Snapdragon 810.


Ist das schon sicher? 
Man hört immer wieder was anderes


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Februar 2015)

Ja bin mir 100%ig sicher, da einige Benchmarks gezeigt wurden.


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

ich frag auch einmal mal hier rein auf Gut Glück:

Suche Android Smartphone. Bitte kein Samsung oder Apple. Was würde sich empfehlen ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2015)

Moto G wäre eine klassische Empfehlung.

Kannst du uns noch etwas mehr Input geben? Also Budget, Anforderungen usw.


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

also ich würds ja dann per Anbieter (Verlängerung) bestellen. Denke mal 25€/Monat sollte momentan noch machbar sein für das Handy an sich...

Generell gefällt mir das Z3 aber da der Glasrücken ja scheinbar sehr empfindlich ist, ist das ncht zu empfehlen.... 

Generell wollte ich ja das Alpha / A5 haben aber die Auflösungen und die Akkus sind so grottig da kann mein M7 bessere Bilder anzeigen.....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Februar 2015)

Meine Freundin hat das Z2 mit Bumper case, und hat keine Probleme.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Februar 2015)

jetzt ist die Frage ob Z2, Z3 oder G3 ... alle haben Vorteile


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Februar 2015)

Ich habe das Z3 mit Panzerglasfolie und so ner sehr dünnen Gummihülle, hält perfekt. 
Ich bin mit dem Z3 generell sehr zufrieden ist ein geiles Teil.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Februar 2015)

Okay muss ich mal schauen. Ja das Z3 gefällt mir auch


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Februar 2015)

@Power_to_the_Ground
Hättest du nicht vorher ein S3 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?
Wie liegt das Z3 gegenüber dem S3 in der Hand?
Und was mich noch interessieren würde ist wie du den Wechsel von einen AMOLED Display auf ein IPS Display gefunden hast?


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Februar 2015)

Wie ist das mit dem Glasbruch beim Z3 ? Sind das nur Einzelfälle ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2015)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wie liegt das Z3 gegenüber dem S3 in der Hand?



Ich glaube unterschiedlicher kann die Form nicht sein, kantig und groß gegen rund und "handlich". 
Das Xperia fühlt sich schon deutlich wertiger an, besser in der Hand liegt aber mit Sicherheit das S3. 
Am besten selber begrabbeln, da es eh auf die Hand und persönliches empfinden ankommt. 



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Und was mich noch interessieren würde ist wie du den Wechsel von einen AMOLED Display auf ein IPS Display gefunden hast?



Auch hier ist der Unterschied wohl der größte den man haben kann. 
Wenn man die Kontraste eines Amoled-Displays gewohnt ist, wird man mit einem LCD nicht mehr warm. 
Allerdings hat sich die Auflösung (PPI) hin zum S3 natürlich deutlich verbessert. 
Auch hier ist es sehr Geschmackssache und sollte selber "angesehen" werden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Februar 2015)

Also das S3 liegt besser in der Hand, es ist einfach leichter, schmaler und abgerundet. 
Das Z3 hingegen fühlt sich deutlich wertiger an. (der ausschlaggebende Grund wieso ich das Z3 anstatt dem z2 genommen habe sind die abgerundeten Ecken, alleine das ist mir schon den Aufpreis Wert. Das Z2 liegt einfach deutlich schlechter in der Hand) 

Amoled im Vergleich zu IPS ist natürlich sehr unterschiedlich. Amoled ist deutlich Kontrastreicher, fast schon zu sehr meiner Meinung nach. IPS hingegen wirkt natürlicher und meiner Meinung nach ist es draußen auch deutlich besser zu lesen was wohl am besseren Display liegt. Schärfer ist es natürlich auch, ist aber auch klar bei der besseren Auflösung. 

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass das Z3 eines der besten Handys momentan ist. Alleine schon wegen dem guten Akku.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube unterschiedlicher kann die Form nicht sein, kantig und groß gegen rund und "handlich".
> Das Xperia fühlt sich schon deutlich wertiger an, besser in der Hand liegt aber mit Sicherheit das S3.
> Am besten selber begrabbeln, da es eh auf die Hand und persönliches empfinden ankommt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin das M7 gewöhnt  . Ich denke IPS ist da kein so großer Unterschied oder ? AMOLED hat natürlich die viel satteren Farben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2015)

Nein das nimmt sich nichts. 
Außer das die (abschaltbare) Bravia-Engine bei Sony die Farben deutlich verfälscht und soweit übersättigt das Details verloren gehen, damit auch das IPS-Display schön "knallig bunt" aussieht. Hat mich sehr gestört bei meinem XZ. 

Übrigens ist Amoled nicht automatisch "unnatürlich", das wird gern gesagt um die Kontrastschwachen LCD`s gut zu reden. Es kommt halt darauf an wie das Amoled-Panel kalibriert ist. Beim Note 4 zum Beispiel fast perfekt, schlägt sämtliche LCD`s der Konkurrenz und hat die Vorteile von Amoled, ohne dabei zu "knallig" zu sein.  Beim S3 aber leider noch sehr "giftig". 
Leider Gottes sind viele Smartphones dermaßen schlecht kalibriert (um künstlich den Amoled-Look zu imitieren) das sie im Endeffekt die deutlich unnatürlicheren sind. 
Der Mensch ist halt die graue Suppe (überspitzt ausgedrückt) von LCD`s gewöhnt und nimmt diese Optik nun als "natürlich" wahr.


----------



## DrDave (25. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich den Vergleich zwischen meinem privatem OnePlus One und dem S4 Arbeitshandy ziehe, fällt mir immer sofort die Farbverfälschung auf, das weiß ist einfach kein weiß, sondern fast schon gelb. 
Das einzige was technikbedingt natürlich top ist, ist der schwarzwert. 
Da kann selbst mit nachkalibriertem Panel mein OnePlus nicht mithalten, bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden. 
Das Note 4 habe ich noch nicht persönlich im Vergleich gesehen, aber schön zu hören, dass die Farben dort nicht mehr zu "unnatürlich" sind.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube unterschiedlicher kann die Form nicht sein, kantig und groß gegen rund und "handlich".
> Das Xperia fühlt sich schon deutlich wertiger an, besser in der Hand liegt aber mit Sicherheit das S3.
> Am besten selber begrabbeln, da es eh auf die Hand und persönliches empfinden ankommt.
> 
> ...


Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, hab jetzt seit Dezember 2013 das SGS4 Mini was ja auch ein AMOLED Display hat und das war auch mein erstes Smartphone.
Hab schon mal auch öfter ein billiges Alcatel oder ein billiges Sony in der Hand gehabt damit kam ich drauf nicht wirklich klar mit dem Display.
Werde mir mal davon selber ein Eindruck machen, kann mir das sowieso frühestens erst in 2 Monaten kaufen oder gibt es dann schon das Z4?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Vergleich zwischen meinem privatem OnePlus One und dem S4 Arbeitshandy ziehe, fällt mir immer sofort die Farbverfälschung auf, das weiß ist einfach kein weiß, sondern fast schon gelb.
> Das einzige was technikbedingt natürlich top ist, ist der schwarzwert.
> Da kann selbst mit nachkalibriertem Panel mein OnePlus nicht mithalten, bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden.
> Das Note 4 habe ich noch nicht persönlich im Vergleich gesehen, aber schön zu hören, dass die Farben dort nicht mehr zu "unnatürlich" sind.



Wenn du einen starken Farbstich hast, kannst du versuchen es umzutauschen oder selber zu kalibrieren (soweit es die Software zulässt). Beim Galaxy kannst du verschiedene Profile ausprobieren. Bei manchen ändert sich dadurch auch stark die Farbtemperatur. Evtl den falschen (für dich) eingestellt?
Bei meinem Sony konnte ich sogar die Farben manuell einstellen. 
Gerade das OnePlus hatte ja echt viel mit schlechten Displays zu kämpfen (Farbverläufe oder komplett Gelb), da hattest du wohl ein gutes erwischt


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Februar 2015)

Würdet ihr eher das Z2 oder eher das Z3 empfehlen ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2015)

Welchen Vorteil hat das Z2 außer dem Preis?


----------



## DrDave (25. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn du einen starken Farbstich hast, kannst du versuchen es umzutauschen oder selber zu kalibrieren (soweit es die Software zulässt). Beim Galaxy kannst du verschiedene Profile ausprobieren. Bei manchen ändert sich dadurch auch stark die Farbtemperatur. Evtl den falschen (für dich) eingestellt?
> Bei meinem Sony konnte ich sogar die Farben manuell einstellen.
> Gerade das OnePlus hatte ja echt viel mit schlechten Displays zu kämpfen (Farbverläufe oder komplett Gelb), da hattest du wohl ein gutes erwischt



Habe eben nochmal kurz geschaut, aber keine Einstellung für die Farbtemperatur gefunden... Ich hab das i9506, also das S4 Lte mit stock 4.4.2.
Das mit dem gelbstich war meines Wissens nur wegen nicht komplett ausgehärtetem Kleber, was sich mit der Zeit auch verbessert hatte. Da ich oder meine Bekannten keine solchen Probleme hatten, hab ich das auch nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Februar 2015)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eher das Z2 oder eher das Z3 empfehlen ?


Nimm mal beide in die Hand und schau ob die abgerundeten Ecken dir den Aufpreis Wert sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Habe eben nochmal kurz geschaut, aber keine Einstellung für die Farbtemperatur gefunden... Ich hab das i9506, also das S4 Lte mit stock 4.4.2.



Einstellung -> Gerät --> Anzeige --> Bildschirmmodus  

Dort einfach mal ausprobieren ob einer dabei ist der etwas kühler abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich habe seit heute auf mein S3 Android 5.0.2 CM12 von temasek und läuft bis jetzt sehr gut, nur um gewöhnen muss ich mich.
Desing ist halt anders. Selbst iGo funktioniert  .


----------



## DrDave (25. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Einstellung -> Gerät --> Anzeige --> Bildschirmmodus
> 
> Dort einfach mal ausprobieren ob einer dabei ist der etwas kühler abgestimmt ist.


Danke, Hatte ich tatsächlich übersehen, jedoch verändert sich das weiß nicht sichtbar, bei den verschiedenen Optionen und eine manuelle Einstellung der Farben gibt's nicht. 
Naja, dann muss es weiter so reichen. 


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit heute auf mein S3 Android 5.0.2 CM12 von temasek und läuft bis jetzt sehr gut, nur um gewöhnen muss ich mich.
> Desing ist halt anders. Selbst iGo funktioniert  .


Die Roms von Temasek sind auf dem OPO auch top.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Februar 2015)

ich bin noch am überlegen, mit einem neuem Smartphone.
Snapdragon 810 und 5.5" muss es haben.


----------



## hendrosch (25. Februar 2015)

Das neue GFlex. 
Sieht ohnehin interessant aus, nur das Plastik gefällt mir nicht so, aber wenn man eh ne Hülle drauf macht.


Nach dem “billigen“ One werde ich auf's nächste Handy auch nicht so lange warten wie zuletzt beim iPhone (hatte das 4er 3 1/2, aber war auch einfach zufrieden)
Die Anforderung für mein nächstes Handy ist aber USB Typ-C bzw zumindest kein normales microUSB mehr.

E.: müssten sogar volle 4 Jahre gewesen sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Februar 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ich bin noch am überlegen, mit einem neuem Smartphone.
> Snapdragon 810 und 5.5" muss es haben.


Wirklich brauchen tut man den 810er allerdings noch nicht. Aber 5.5 ist schon schön


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Februar 2015)

Der 810 ist deutlich besser, schneller und sparsamer als der 805. Im März und April werden ja von HTC, Sony, Huawei und LG die neuen Geräte vorgestellt werden. Und so lange kann ich ohne Probleme warten.

Das HTC one M9 scheidet schon mal aus, denn 5.0" ist zu klein.
Vieleicht das HTC one Max M9, oder Sony Z4(Ultra) oder Huawei P8 oder LG G4 ??????


----------



## dsdenni (26. Februar 2015)

Eine Frage: Mein Kumpel hat ein HTC One M7 mit TWRP Root und unlocked Bootloader. Software Stock. Das Lollipop OTA Update will nicht. Status 7 wird mit CWM und failed mit TWRP angezeigt. Recovery auf dem neuesten Stand. Warum geht das Update nicht?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Februar 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Der 810 ist deutlich besser, schneller und sparsamer als der 805. Im März und April werden ja von HTC, Sony, Huawei und LG die neuen Geräte vorgestellt werden. Und so lange kann ich ohne Probleme warten.
> 
> Das HTC one M9 scheidet schon mal aus, denn 5.0" ist zu klein.
> Vieleicht das HTC one Max M9, oder Sony Z4(Ultra) oder Huawei P8 oder LG G4 ??????


Einzig und alleine das sparsamer wäre wichtig für mich. 
Mehr Geschwindigkeit braucht man noch lange nicht wenn man nicht zockt. 
Wenn die Bilder zum M9 keine fakes sind würde, das Ding für mich auch sofort ausscheiden. Wann bekommen die es hin endlich mal die Ränder schmal zu machen das ist ja unerträglich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Mein Kumpel hat ein HTC One M7 mit TWRP Root und unlocked Bootloader. Software Stock. Das Lollipop OTA Update will nicht. Status 7 wird mit CWM und failed mit TWRP angezeigt. Recovery auf dem neuesten Stand. Warum geht das Update nicht?


Wie er zeiht das Update OTA?? das wird leider nicht funktionieren.
Entweder fastboot oder per CWM/TWRP.


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Einzig und alleine das sparsamer wäre wichtig für mich.
> Mehr Geschwindigkeit braucht man noch lange nicht wenn man nicht zockt.
> Wenn die Bilder zum M9 keine fakes sind würde, das Ding für mich auch sofort ausscheiden. Wann bekommen die es hin endlich mal die Ränder schmal zu machen das ist ja unerträglich.


Sind keine Fakes, Design bleibt wie beim M8/M7. Mir ist das zu klein.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Februar 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wie er zeiht das Update OTA?? das wird leider nicht funktionieren.
> Entweder fastboot oder per CWM/TWRP.
> 
> Sind keine Fakes, Design bleibt wie beim M8/M7. Mir ist das zu klein.


Weißt du ob es schon ZIPs gibt die man per TWRP flashen kann?

Edit: Hab eine gefunden 100% Stock flashbare ZIP


----------



## mrfloppy (27. Februar 2015)

@dsdenni ota stock kann man nur mit der stock recovery flashen
Zu dem kann es möglich sein das der bootloader locker/relocked sein muss da das gerät mit dem update eine neue Firmware bekommt . der hboot geht dann auf 1.61


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Mein Kumpel hat ein HTC One M7 mit TWRP Root und unlocked Bootloader. Software Stock. Das Lollipop OTA Update will nicht. Status 7 wird mit CWM und failed mit TWRP angezeigt. Recovery auf dem neuesten Stand. Warum geht das Update nicht?


Status 7 ist afaik, dass die Recovery Version zu alt ist. Also mal ne neuere Version drauf hauen.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Februar 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Status 7 ist afaik, dass die Recovery Version zu alt ist. Also mal ne neuere Version drauf hauen.


Hat nix gebracht
Ich denke mal ich hau ihm Android Revolution 5.0.2 drauf. Ist ja ne optimierte Stock RoM


----------



## mrfloppy (27. Februar 2015)

Lollipop sense custom brauchst du twrp 2.8.4.0 bei manchen klappts auch mit 2.7.1.1
Nimm eragon, top rom
Wobei bei lollipop die neue Firmware drauf sein sollte da es sonst zu Problemen kommen könnte und dafür bräuchte man s-off


----------



## dsdenni (27. Februar 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Lollipop sense custom brauchst du twrp 2.8.4.0 bei manchen klappts auch mit 2.7.1.1
> Nimm eragon, top rom
> Wobei bei lollipop die neue Firmware drauf sein sollte da es sonst zu Problemen kommen könnte und dafür bräuchte man s-off


Er hat jetzt Android Revolution also Sense 6.0 5.0.2 Stock mit verbesserungen rennt supi.


----------



## mrfloppy (27. Februar 2015)

Kleiner tip ist die eragon Rom. Sehr schöne sense basierende Rom aber abgespeckt, hat nur um die 500 MB. Sehr Akku sparend und rennt wie sau mit dem kangeroo kernel

Weiteres plus ist, das der developer den thread bei android-hilfe selber pflegt und bei Problemen einem recht schnell geholfen wird


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. März 2015)

Bin mal gespannt wann Lollipop für mein Note 3 kommt - irgendwie tut sich da nichts...
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 ohne Branding mit Telekom Vertrag (Gerät ohne Vertrag, ohne Branding aus dem Einzelhandel).


----------



## Freeze82 (9. März 2015)

Frage...
Ich hab das Moto G 1st Generation und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich Android 5.0 installen soll oder ob ich noch warten soll...
Es soll wohl noch einige Bugs haben ?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann Lollipop für mein Note 3 kommt - irgendwie tut sich da nichts...
> Samsung Galaxy Note 3 ohne Branding mit Telekom Vertrag (Gerät ohne Vertrag, ohne Branding aus dem Einzelhandel).



Kannst du doch schon lange selber flashen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. März 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kannst du doch schon lange selber flashen



Ich würde OTA bevorzugen, weil ich vor dem selber flashen doch zurückschrecke.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. März 2015)

Weiß jemand, wo ich das original bumper case von Google für das nexus 5 noch herbekomme? Aus dem store ist es zwar noch gelistet, aber nicht mehr verfügbar. 

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_Bumper_Case_Black?id=nexus_5_bumper_case_black


----------



## Salanto (10. März 2015)

HalliHallo

Ich setz mich mal mit meinem Nexus7 dazu  und wollte gleich mal fragen ob jemand weiß,wo man sein Nexus7 günstig reparieren kann,denn mein Display und die USB Ladebuchse haben den Geist aufgegeben. (oder soll ich es einfach bei Asus einschicke  )


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (10. März 2015)

Das wird beim nexus 7 2013 teurer als der aktuelle preis auf eBay, beim 2012er kann man es noch selber relativ preiswert mache [emoji42] [emoji25]


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. März 2015)

ich hätte ja bock auf ein neues 10"-12" 16:9 Nexus. Für Netflix und Twitch und so.


----------



## mrfloppy (12. März 2015)

Wie seht ihr das aus der Erfahrung heraus, wird das Galaxy s6 edge bei Erscheinung wirklich auf dem hohen Preisniveau bleiben?


----------



## hendrosch (12. März 2015)

Nein. Eher als das S6 aber bestimmt nicht mehr als 150€ zwischen beiden und das S6 sinkt sicher schnell.


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2015)

Wie bescheuert ist dass denn? Wenn ich mein Moto G über nur zwei USB-Pins laden will(was der QI Adapter voraussetzt ) muss ich eine Sperre für den Lockscreen einrichten Oo.


----------



## SaPass (22. März 2015)

So langsam wirds bei meinem Galaxy S3 Zeit für eine Android 5.0 oder 5.1 ROM. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen für mich? Ich wollte ja eigentlich auf CynogenMod warten, aber die kommen nicht aus dem Knick. Also muss etwas anderes her.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. März 2015)

CM12 TEMASEK kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## SaPass (23. März 2015)

Das hatte ich gestern Abend noch installiert. Aber ich muss sagen, ich bin enttäuscht davon. Der Root-Zugriff fehlt mir, ebenso wie der Lautlos-Modus. Und nachdem ich mein Helium-Backup einfach nicht wiederherstellen konnte, habe ich wieder CM11 installiert. Das funktioniert wenigstens tadellos. CM12 stellt da keine Verbesserung dar, wie ich leidlich feststellen durfte.


----------



## jamie (24. März 2015)

Mal 'ne kurze Frage in die Runde: kann ich die Apps im Menü meines Galaxy S Advance (mit original Android 4.1 Touchwiz) manuell anordnen? Also zumindest zusammen-stauchen? Habe nämlich z.T. nur eine App pro Seite, weshalb ich überflüssig viele Seiten im Menü habe.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2015)

Natürlich, wie hast du denn die Apps alle auf jeweils eine Seite bekommen? 

Einfach mal Menü-Taste und dann anders sortieren (zum Beispiel nach Alphabet).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. März 2015)

Da ja der snapdragon 810 doch Hitze Probleme hat und der 815 erst Abhilfe schafft, will ich nicht mehr so lange warten. Denn der 815 soll erst im Herbst kommen.  Dann wird es wo das Note edge werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2015)

Ich denke Samsung ist keine Option für dich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. März 2015)

Ich weiß aber 5.5" da gibt es nicht viel. Hatte das egde in der Hand, da sah so gut aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2015)

So schlecht ist Samsung auch nicht, wie immer gehated wird. 
Wem die Oberfläche stört installiert nen Custom-Launcher und für die Menüs gibts ja genug Themes zum flashen. 
Mein Note 3 mit Lollipop sieht an kaum einer Stelle wie Samsung aus


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. März 2015)

Mein S3 hat ja CM11 von TEMASEK drauf. Läuft perfekt.
Ob CM12 für das Note edge auch erscheint?


----------



## SaPass (25. März 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Mein S3 hat ja CM11 von TEMASEK drauf. Läuft perfekt.
> Ob CM12 für das Note edge auch erscheint?



CM12 oder CM11 von TEMASEK? Wo liegt der Vorteil der temasek-Rom bei CM11?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. März 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> CM12 oder CM11 von TEMASEK?


TEMASEK bietet auch CM12 für das S3


SaPass schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Vorteil der temasek-Rom bei CM11?


TEMASEK seine sind sehr gut, aufgeräumt, alle Erweiterungen für das S3 sind drin.
Gute Performance.


----------



## SaPass (25. März 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> TEMASEK bietet auch CM12 für das S3


Na diese rom hatte ich ja für genau einen Abend installiert, wie ich ein paar Posts vorher schon geschrieben hatte. Fand ich nicht so gut wie CM11.

TEMASEK seine sind sehr gut, aufgeräumt, alle Erweiterungen für das S3 sind drin.
Gute Performance.[/QUOTE]
Trifft das denn nicht auf CM11 zu?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. März 2015)

Nein CM11 hat nicht alle Erweiterungen drin, aber man muss TEMASEK seine ROM nicht installieren. Die CM11 ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (25. März 2015)

Wer hatt denn schon 5.1 installiert?
Auf meinem Nexus 5 habe ich seitdem wieder "Akkuprobleme" sprich der hält nur noch einen Tag durch bei wenig gebrauch. Vorher wahrens knapp 3 Tage...


----------



## SaPass (25. März 2015)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Wer hatt denn schon 5.1 installiert?
> Auf meinem Nexus 5 habe ich seitdem wieder "Akkuprobleme" sprich der hält nur noch einen Tag durch bei wenig gebrauch. Vorher wahrens knapp 3 Tage...


Schau doch mal nach, woran das liegt. Das sollte doch eigentlich zu lösen sein. 
5.1 werde ich mir anschauen, wenn es gute und stabile Roms gibt, nicht vorher. Bei meinem Galaxy S3 wird das vermutlich noch etwas dauern.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein CM11 hat nicht alle Erweiterungen drin, aber man muss TEMASEK seine ROM nicht installieren. Die CM11 ist auch sehr gut.


Von welchen Erweiterungen sprichst du eigentlich? Ich kann mir da gerade nichts drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2015)

Also ich würde mir keine "Non-Stable" von CM bzw Temasek installieren. Grausam was Tag für Tag an neuen Problemen auftreten, immer lustig bei jedem neuen Release die Threads durchzulesen 
Bei mir kommen nur Customroms drauf die auf der Stock-Rom basieren. Das sind die einzigen Roms mMn die die Vorteile aus der Stock und der Customrom vereinen. Da hat man so gut wie keine Bugs und alles funktioniert einfach (bei Temasek sein CM12 geht jeden Tag was anderes nicht, Kamera startet nicht, Videos spielen nicht ab oder haben kein Sound mehr, Sound geht nicht oder hat Knackser, NFC geht nicht, Wlan geht nicht (oder nur kein DHCP), GPS geht nicht, Akku Drain, Bootloops etc. 
Aber ich will nicht Temasek seine Arbeit schlecht machen, bei den Offiziellen CM Roms das gleiche Trauerspiel 

Naja muss jeder selbst wissen ob er experimenten möchte oder einfach nur ein zuverlässiges, schnelles ROM möchte


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. März 2015)

Die Erweiterten Einstellungen von Samsung. DNIe, HSPA-Erweiterung u.s.w.

Bioschnitzel die CM11 von Temasek ist bugfreier als Stock von Samsung 4.4.2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2015)

Ich meinte auch eher die CM12.
Von den CM11 gibts ja ewig schon Stable-Builds. Aber wer will schon noch Kitkat?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (25. März 2015)

Also wenn ich meinen Akkuverbrauch bis jetzt anschauen sind das: 10% Mobilfunkstandby, 10% Googledienste, 7% Wetterapp, 5% Ruhezustand
Sehe da nicht wirklich was grob daneben ist. Wie sehen denn die eure Stats aus für OS bezogene Dienste?


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2015)

Wahrscheinlich geht der Deepsleep nicht. Kannst du z.B. mit CPU Spy nach schauen.


----------



## S754 (25. März 2015)

An alle Samsung Galaxy S Besitzer: Kramt nochmal das Teil aus der Schublade heraus, es läuft hervorragend mit Android 5.1 
Kann sogar die CPU von 1000 auf 1400MHz übertakten 

Zwar läufts nicht ganz so flüssig wie 4.4.4 aber es ist immer noch Welten besser als das Stockrom 2.3


----------



## DrDave (25. März 2015)

Hatte es auch erst wieder in der Hand und mal wieder aufgeräumt und die Makay Rom 4.4.4 installiert, auch dort sind 1,4GHz möglich.
Wie hoch ist der RAM Verbrauch bei LolliPop? Soviel hat das SGS ja nicht, da muss man leider schon etwas geizen...


----------



## S754 (25. März 2015)

Ramverbrauch ist nicht höher als bei Kitkat...


----------



## SXFreak (30. März 2015)

Bei meinem S-Pen vom Note4 löst sich nach 3 Monaten der Lack.
Erst zum Händler gehen oder eher den Support von Samsung anschreiben?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## S754 (30. März 2015)

I.d.R. immer zuerst den Händler kontaktieren!


----------



## Watertouch (30. März 2015)

SXFreak schrieb:


> Bei meinem S-Pen vom Note4 löst sich nach 3 Monaten der Lack.
> Erst zum Händler gehen oder eher den Support von Samsung anschreiben?
> Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


Ich denke du meinst dieses Hochglanz Silberne am Ende? Ist bei meinem Note 3 auch so, mich persönlich stört es allerdings nicht so sehr das ich dafür das Gerät einschicken/neuen S-Pen kaufen würde.


----------



## Watertouch (30. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ramverbrauch ist nicht höher als bei Kitkat...


Bei mir schon um einiges höher! Unter Kitkat hatte ich immer etwa 1.5GB Ramauslastung und bei Lollipop sinds jetzt 2.


----------



## S754 (30. März 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Bei mir schon um einiges höher! Unter Kitkat hatte ich immer etwa 1.5GB Ramauslastung und bei Lollipop sinds jetzt 2.



Welches ROM hast du?


----------



## Watertouch (30. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Welches ROM hast du?


Die Originale Geleakte Firmware von Samsung.


----------



## SXFreak (30. März 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst dieses Hochglanz Silberne am Ende? Ist bei meinem Note 3 auch so, mich persönlich stört es allerdings nicht so sehr das ich dafür das Gerät einschicken/neuen S-Pen kaufen würde.



Ja, das Silberne am Ende des Stifts hat sich teilweise gelöst.
Bei einem Produkt in der Preislage stört mich das nach 3 Monaten sehr.
Neu kaufen werde ich mir auch keinen. Als Kunde hab ich das Recht auf ein einwandfreies Produkt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Bei mir schon um einiges höher! Unter Kitkat hatte ich immer etwa 1.5GB Ramauslastung und bei Lollipop sinds jetzt 2.


Linux und damit auch Android nutzt, ähnlich wie es auch Windows seit Vista tut, möglichst allen verfügbaren RAM und gibt diesen erst komplett wieder frei wenn er auch benötigt wird (könnte ja sein dass man die entsprechende APP doch gleich wieder nutzen will). Deswegen sind Aussagen über unnötig hohe Auslastung Quatsch.


----------



## Watertouch (30. März 2015)

SXFreak schrieb:


> Ja, das Silberne am Ende des Stifts hat sich teilweise gelöst.
> Bei einem Produkt in der Preislage stört mich das nach 3 Monaten sehr.


Kann ich ja verstehen. Ich persönlich würde dann zum Samsung Store laufen und denen die Hölle heiß machen  die sind meistens allerdings nicht Kulant, zumindest die in Neuss. Ich denke wenn du das nicht direkt im Store gekauft hast werden die dir nicht helfen, da müsstest du dich an deinen Händler wenden.


----------



## Watertouch (30. März 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Linux und damit auch Android nutzt, ähnlich wie es auch Windows seit Vista tut, möglichst allen verfügbaren RAM und gibt diesen erst komplett wieder frei wenn er auch benötigt wird (könnte ja sein dass man die entsprechende APP doch gleich wieder nutzen will). Deswegen sind Aussagen über unnötig hohe Auslastung Quatsch.


Habe ja nicht gesagt das es unnötig ist  habe ja schließlich 3 GB, da ist ja noch genügend Platz.

p.s Sorry das ich euch mit Antworten zuspame aber in der Tapatalk App ist das nicht so einfach wie am PC ^^


----------



## SXFreak (30. März 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Kann ich ja verstehen. Ich persönlich würde dann zum Samsung Store laufen und denen die Hölle heiß machen  die sind meistens allerdings nicht Kulant, zumindest die in Neuss. Ich denke wenn du das nicht direkt im Store gekauft hast werden die dir nicht helfen, da müsstest du dich an deinen Händler wenden.



Ja, werde mal zum Händler fahren. 
Bin mal gespannt. Danke


----------



## Watertouch (30. März 2015)

SXFreak schrieb:


> Ja, werde mal zum Händler fahren.
> Bin mal gespannt. Danke


Ich wünsch dir Glück!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. März 2015)

Vor kurzem mal mein N7 (Grouper) auf F2FS formatiert und mit ner ROM befeuert. Jetzt nutz ichs tatsächlich wieder. xD


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. April 2015)

Ich bin ab heute mit dem Note edge unterwegs. Interessantes Gerät.


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. April 2015)

Ich bin ja jetzt mal gespannt wie 5.0.2 auf meinem Z3 läuft. Bei meinem One M8 ist das ja vergleichsweise schon ewig verfügbar, sogar mein Telekom-Tauschgerät kam schon mit L vorinstalliert. Bis jetzt bin ich etwas davor zurückgeschreckt durch das fehlende Recovery, aber damit werde ich schon klar kommen. So oft brauche ich das jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. April 2015)

Na mal sehen, wann Lollipop für mein Note erscheint.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. April 2015)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich bin ja jetzt mal gespannt wie 5.0.2 auf meinem Z3 läuft.



Wenn es mal verfügbar ist...

EDIT:
WTF? Es ist ja verfügbar - Wahnsinn!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. April 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Na mal sehen, wann Lollipop für mein Note erscheint.



Ehrlich? Das neuste Note hat noch kein Update?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. April 2015)

Nein Android 4.4.4 ist immer noch Standard. Leider.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2015)

Motorola hat heute 5.0 für X G und E abgesagt...
Weil man direkt 5.1 liefern will.


----------



## RainbowCrash (2. April 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Wenn es mal verfügbar ist...



OTA interessiert mich relativ wenig, entsprechende Roms sind ja schon seit längerem verfügbar  Ich wollte bis jetzt nur nicht auf mein Recovery verzichten.


----------



## TheCGamer (3. April 2015)

Zum Thema Lollipop Verfügbarkeit bei Samsung: 
Hat irgend jemand hier mit einem brandigfreien Note 3 (SM-N9005) schon das Update auf Lollipop bekommen? 
Im Internet liest man nähmlich des öfteren mal, dass das Update schon ausgerollt werden würde. Sogar schon auf dem S4.


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lollipop Verfügbarkeit bei Samsung:
> Hat irgend jemand hier mit einem brandigfreien Note 3 (SM-N9005) schon das Update auf Lollipop bekommen?
> Im Internet liest man nähmlich des öfteren mal, dass das Update schon ausgerollt werden würde. Sogar schon auf dem S4.


Das Update ist soweit ich weiß in DE noch nicht raus, wollte im Dezember nicht mehr warten und habe mir die Firmware einfach geflasht. Ich frage mich warum die die nicht einfach released haben. Sie funktioniert klasse.


----------



## TheCGamer (3. April 2015)

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, man hätte bei Samsung das Note 3 (in Deutschland) vergessen. 
Zumal es ja schon einen Rollout für Vodafone-gebrandete Geräte gab. Haben die da irgendwie Fehler gefunden, die noch ausgebessert werden müssen oder warum lässt man bis jetz alle brandingfreien Geräte ohne Update? Ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, man hätte bei Samsung das Note 3 (in Deutschland) vergessen.
> Zumal es ja schon einen Rollout für Vodafone-gebrandete Geräte gab. Haben die da irgendwie Fehler gefunden, die noch ausgebessert werden müssen oder warum lässt man bis jetz alle brandingfreien Geräte ohne Update? Ich verstehs nicht.


Samsung braucht halt immer etwas. Ich denke Vodafone hat denen da mal Feuer unterm Hintern gemacht  Ich schätze du wirst dich noch etwas gedulden müssen.


----------



## TheCGamer (3. April 2015)

Ja das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Ich weiß nicht, ob mein nächstes Smartphine bei deren Updatepolitik auch wieder ein Samsung wird. 
Wobei das bei anderen Herstellern wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel besser ist.


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

Mein nächstes wird wohl das S6 Edge in Smaragt Grün *_* Ich brauch nicht immer die neuste Android Version, habe nur geflasht weil die alte version von Touch Wiz so unglaublich hässlich war.


----------



## TheCGamer (3. April 2015)

An mein nächstes brauch ich noch garnicht denken. 
Ja unglaublich hässlich ist es wirklich. Kann mein Handy deswegen auch nicht mehr ohne Launcher+Iconpack benutzen


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> An mein nächstes brauch ich noch garnicht denken.
> Ja unglaublich hässlich ist es wirklich. Kann mein Handy deswegen auch nicht mehr ohne Launcher+Iconpack benutzen


Naja die nächste Version sieht da schon um Welten besser aus


----------



## TheCGamer (3. April 2015)

Grade deswegen hätt ich sie ja so gerne


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

Dann flash die doch ganz einfach  Die Firmware ist schon fast ein halbes Jahr verfügbar xD


----------



## TheCGamer (3. April 2015)

Ist das dann die offizielle von Samsung oder geleakte (hab mal irgendwas davon mitbekommen) Firmware? 
Wie siehts beim Flashen mit den ganzen Persönlichen Daten (Apps, Einstellungen, usw) aus? Hab mich nich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema befasst.


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

Lies dir das mal durch: How to get Android 5.0 Lollipop on the Galaxy Note 3 - AndroidPIT


----------



## TheCGamer (3. April 2015)

Okay danke dir


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2015)

Gibt es momentan eigentlich schon ein stabile android 5.0.2 rom für das sgs 3 i9300?


----------



## S754 (3. April 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Gibt es momentan eigentlich schon ein stabile android 5.0.2 rom für das sgs 3 i9300?



Ja. Schau auf xda-developers vorbei.


----------



## hendrosch (3. April 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Gibt es momentan eigentlich schon ein stabile android 5.0.2 rom für das sgs 3 i9300?


Wie soll das denn gehen das hat doch schon für KitKat zu wenig Ram ^^

Ne mal im Ernst sollte es eigentlich geben, aber auch CRoms dauern beim S3 ja meistens etwas länger.


----------



## S754 (3. April 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen das hat doch schon für KitKat zu wenig Ram ^^




Schmarrn, nur weil das Samsung behauptet, heißt es noch  lange nicht dass es stimmt.
Was soll ich denn sagen mit meinem sgs GT-I9000, da läuft 4.4 und 5.1 auch drauf


----------



## dsdenni (3. April 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen das hat doch schon für KitKat zu wenig Ram ^^
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst sollte es eigentlich geben, aber auch CRoms dauern beim S3 ja meistens etwas länger.


Mein LG Optimus L5 512 MB RAM mit! single Core 800 MHz lief weitaus besser mit Kitkat als ein S3 mit Stock Software..


@S754: Liegt halt an TouchWiz [emoji38]


----------



## hendrosch (3. April 2015)

Dachte durch den zweiten Teil sollte es deutlich werden das ich mich eher über deren Begründung kein Update zu bringen lustig gemacht hab, ahb selbst schon auf jede Menge S3s kitkat gespielt.


----------



## SaPass (3. April 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Gibt es momentan eigentlich schon ein stabile android 5.0.2 rom für das sgs 3 i9300?


Die Rom von temasek soll wohl ganz gut sein. Sie wurde_ vom Entwickler_ als stable gekennzeichnet.
♦ [ROM][I9300][5.0.2] Temasek's UNOFFIâ€¦ | Samsung Galaxy S III I9300, I9305 | XDA Forums

Könnte mir mal jemand von euch erklären, worin der Unterschied zwischen "wipe data/factory reset", "wipe cache partition" und "wipe dalvik cache" besteht?

Was sollte gelöscht werden und was muss gelöscht werden, wenn man eine neue Rom installiert?


----------



## hendrosch (3. April 2015)

Cache und Dalvik Cache sind nur Daten drinn dir das Gerät erzeugt, also keine die du vermisst werden dann beim Neustart neu erstellt kann man nei Problemen und der Installation von nem neuen Rom machen, Factory Reset sind alle Daten außer das System(Rom) und die externe SD Karte (falls vorhanden).


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

Kann man beim Note 3 die Runtime auf ART stellen?


----------



## dsdenni (3. April 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Kann man beim Note 3 die Runtime auf ART stellen?



Guck doch bei den Entwickleroptionen nach. Wenn es 4.4 hat sollte es ja gehen.


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

Habe schon nachgesehen. Dort war es nicht. Es läuft mit 5.0


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2015)

Bei 5.0 gibt es keine Wahl mehr weil ART ab dort die einzige Laufzeitumgebung ist.


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

Oh Okay Danke!


----------



## grenn-CB (5. April 2015)

Hab mir heute ein S5 gekauft wo schon 5.0 ab Werk drauf war, ist das eigentlich normal?
Weil die Ursprungs S5 ja mit 4.4 rauskamen


----------



## Watertouch (5. April 2015)

Wo hast du es denn gekauft?


----------



## grenn-CB (5. April 2015)

Bei Saturn heute im Laden


----------



## Watertouch (5. April 2015)

Dann müsste es in Ordnung sein. Hätte ja sein können das du es von irgendeinem Betrüger gekauft hast


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. April 2015)

Kennt jemand eventuell nen guten LTE-Studententarif (min 21,1Mbit)?


----------



## Watertouch (5. April 2015)

21 MBit/s ist doch HSDPA+ Geschwindigkeit oder?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. April 2015)

ja aber wird häufig auf 7,1 runtergeregelt bei Studententarifen. Ist bei McSim zB so, meinem derzeitigen anbieter.


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2015)

Dieses Jahr hab ich noch LTE gratis bei blau.de . Allerdings hab ich das außer in Düsseldorf direkt am Innehafen noch nirgendwo empfangen .


----------



## S754 (5. April 2015)

Studententarife? Sowas gibt's bei euch? Was ist das?


----------



## Watertouch (5. April 2015)

Mein normaler O2 Blue Tarif wurde kostenlos von O2 auf LTE geupgradet, bezahle noch immer nur 10€ xD Vorher 300MB max Volumen mit HSDPA+, Jetzt 3GB LTE 
p.s wie viel Volumen und wv Geld möchtest du ausgeben?


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. April 2015)

Afaik sind alle e+ tarife also auch Aldi Talk etc. auf 7,2 Mbit runtergeregelt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. April 2015)

Also zZ Zahl ich 10€ für 500mb und 250 einheiten. Würde bis 15€ zahlen, aber 500 reichen mir, FH hat Wi-Fi.
EDIT: Muss monatlich kündbar sein!


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Afaik sind alle e+ tarife also auch Aldi Talk etc. auf 7,2 Mbit runtergeregelt.


Nö:
Highspeed fÃ¼r alle


> Die befristete Erhöhung der Surfgeschwindigkeit und der Zugang zum LTE-Netz gelten bis einschließlich 31.12.2015 für alle Bestands- und Neukunden im E-Plus Netz. Die im bestehenden Tarif angegebene Geschwindigkeit der Datenverbindungen im 3G Netz wird auf bis zu* 42,2 Mbit/s* im Download und 5,7 Mbit/s im Upload erhöht und bleibt bis einschließlich 31.12.2015 so bestehen


Aber begrenzt auf ein Jahr, auch wenn ich mir schwer vorstellen kann dass man sich wirklich traut das wieder weg zu nehmen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2015)

Also werde vermutlich zu maxxim wechseln. 100min, 100sms, 2gb lte(21,1) für 7,99€


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. April 2015)

Meine Freundin geht von maxxim zu congstar weil sie öfter kein netz hat wo bei mir mit congstar alles ohne probs läuft.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2015)

Wo wohnt ihr denn? Weil congstar ist telekom, teuer und nur 3G/H+. 
Und dem Drachen Telekom geb ich freiwillig gar nichts.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. April 2015)

Benutzt jemand auch so ein "China" Handy? Die Fetten teile mit 8 Kernen usw?  Möchte mir demnächst das ELEPHONE P7000 kaufen. Was es bei efox-shop für rund 160€ gibt.  Wollte sowieso mal wieder zu Android. Kann mir da jemand was sagen wie die Quallitöt von solchen Handys ist zu dem die eigentlich Hardware-technisch Top sind und der Preis so niedrig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Benutzt jemand auch so ein "China" Handy? Die Fetten teile mit 8 Kernen usw?  Möchte mir demnächst das ELEPHONE P7000 kaufen. Was es bei efox-shop für rund 160€ gibt.  Wollte sowieso mal wieder zu Android. Kann mir da jemand was sagen wie die Quallitöt von solchen Handys ist zu dem die eigentlich Hardware-technisch Top sind und der Preis so niedrig.


Android Authority hat ein Review zum Elephone gemacht. Findest du bei YouTube. Auf englisch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. April 2015)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wo wohnt ihr denn? Weil congstar ist telekom, teuer und nur 3G/H+.
> Und dem Drachen Telekom geb ich freiwillig gar nichts.



Nürnberger/Fürther Raum.
Ich hab LTE mit meinem Congstar Prepaidvertrag und lieber geb ich dem Drachen bissl mehr und habe was gescheites als den Penner an der Ecke der mir irgend einen Müll verkauft 3€ weniger wo ich am Ende nix mit anfangen kann.
Schlecht bleibt schlecht auch wenn es am Ende 3€ oder so günstiger ist am ende ist das Geld noch mehr aus dem Fenster geworfen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2015)

Dann schick mir doch bitte mal dein LTE Angebot von congstar...


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. April 2015)

Brauch ich nicht ich sehs am Z1c das bucht sich ins lte netz ein du nutzt lte auch ohne lte vertrag zwar gedrosselt aber das ist einiges schneller wie mit umts weils nicht so überlastet ist.
Hier zwei Screenshots.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2015)

Das stimmt, aber das gilt nur mit simkarten von vor Februar 2015


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. April 2015)

Werd ich bei meiner Freundin sehen. 
Aber ihr gehts eher darum das sie immer netz hat denn lte hat sie bis jetzt auch nie.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2015)

Wäre toll wenn du das dann teilen könntest. Ich persönlich werde mit dem Netz keine Probleme haben da ich von o2 zu o2 Wechsel. •﹏•

Update: Doch nicht maxxim, die kennen wohl keinen Support oO.


----------



## joneskey98 (13. April 2015)

Melde mich hier auch mal kurz zu Wort, nur um vor ner bösen Einstellung in den Entwickleroptionen zu warnen. Weis nicht ob es den Eintrag bei allen Roms gibt oder nur unter Cyanogenmod 11 Android 4.4.4

Tatsache ist, wem sein Android Gerät (in meinem Fall S3 Mini) wichtig ist, der sollte sich vor der Option "Simulate second Monitor" fernhalten. Hatte nen kurzen lag und hab währenddessen etwas dumm rumgedrückt da mir langweilig war. Und auf einmal war da was eingestellt und das Smartphone ist komplett eingefrohren. Nach dem Akkurausnehmen ist es unterm Booten wieder hängen geblieben. 

Im Recovery hilft auch sämtliches rumlöschen nichts. Das einzige was dieses dumme Missgeschick rückgängig machen kann ist der Safe Mode

Ich habe ihn mit dem drücken aller Tasten (Home+ Volume up+down) erreicht.


Wollte das hier nur kurz melden, falls anderen mal der Finger ausrutscht und diese dann eine Lösung brauchen

Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. April 2015)

Joneskey98 um sonst sind diese Einstellung nicht gesperrt. Daher Pech gehabt.


----------



## joneskey98 (14. April 2015)

Nee nicht pech... Läuft ja alles wieder. Aber bin halt der, der alles aus seinem Android heraushohlen will... Da probier ich eben gerne rum

Naja gesperrt... Kenne keinen, der nicht die Entwickleroptionen an hat. Sogar mein älterer Bruder, der davon nichts versteht... 
Naja egal... Wollte halt nur bescheid geben, wie man das wieder lösen kann... 
Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2015)

Ich habe genau eine Entwickler Option an: USB-Debugging. Und zwar zum Debuggen. Was sollte man als Normaluser davon brauchen?


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. April 2015)

Ja man "braucht" es zum entwickeln, die Option hat aber bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Nee nicht pech... Läuft ja alles wieder. Aber bin halt der, der alles aus seinem Android heraushohlen will... Da probier ich eben gerne rum
> 
> Naja gesperrt... Kenne keinen, der nicht die Entwickleroptionen an hat. Sogar mein älterer Bruder, der davon nichts versteht...
> Naja egal... Wollte halt nur bescheid geben, wie man das wieder lösen kann...
> Gruß



Die Entwickleroptionen sollen nur die an machen, die Wissen was sie tun. 
Daher schon wenn du welche kennst die diese an haben, aber nicht wissen zu was diese Einstellungen da sind.
Wie Olstyle geschrieben hat:  Entwickler Option an: USB-Debugging. Und zwar zum Debuggen. Alles andern Finger Weg!
Wenn man alles heraus holen möchte: Root--> CWM/TWRP--> Custom Rom -> Custom Kernel!


----------



## Der Maniac (14. April 2015)

Am besten noch selber kompilieren 

Mal im Ernst, man sollte das USB-Debugging (zumindest unter CM) da mal ausgliedern, es ist zwar ne Entwickleroption, das is richtig (mann kann auch Apps während das System aktiv ist vom PC darüber flashen bzw. installieren), aber fast jeder der ne Custom-Rom hat, müsste _eigentlich_ (der böse Bruder von evtl. und vielleicht^^) wissen was genau diese eine Option macht. Mehr braucht man nicht! Und mehr wollen die meisten auch gar nicht...


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Wie siehts da eigentlich momemtan mit der Lolipop Cyanogenmod 12 fürs s3mini aus?
Gibts da eigentlich immernoch Bugs mit der Kamera und so?
Bin da nicht mehr ganz auf dem stand der Dinge.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. April 2015)

CM12 ist noch in Beta Phase, da sind Bugs normal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2015)

Habe mir heute CM12.1 von Temasek (Android 5.1) aufs Note 3 gepackt. Bisher sehr zufrieden, scheint alles zu gehen.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Naja... Ich warte noch bis meine Freunde es bekommen. Dann tu ichs mir auch drauf


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2015)

Ok ersten Bug gefunden, aber kein kritischer. 
Sobald ich den Benachrichtigungston mit dem Anrufton entkoppel um beide unabhängig in der Lautstärke zu haben, kann ich den Benachrichtigungston nicht mehr verändern sobald er einmal ganz links (stumm) war. Einfach ausgegraut danach, bis zum Reboot. Werde das mal reporten


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Du schreibst doch bestimmt gerade über tapatalk... Seit ein paar Tagen bringt es bei mir keine Benachrichtigungen mehr. Alles angeschaut: App einstellungen, Benachrichtigungseinstellungen, in Tapatalk selbst. 
Hmmmm... Und neuinstallieren klappt auch nicht. 

Genauso ist das bei der GMX Mail app...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2015)

Ne, am PC ^^ 

Tapatalk habe ich zwar, nutze ich aber so gut wie nicht. Werde irgendwie nicht warm damit, finde es zu umständlich zu bedienen.

Edit: 

Android Lollipop? 
In den Einstellungen kann man Apps festlegen die keine Benachrichtigungen mehr senden sollen. Evtl sind da ausversehen die Apps drin gelandet?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Neee... Kitkat. Aber da hab ich schon geschaut  wo doch pcgh so wichtig ist


----------



## Watertouch (15. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Neee... Kitkat. Aber da hab ich schon geschaut  wo doch pcgh so wichtig ist


Hmm ich benutze nur die Tapatalk App weil mir die PCGH Seite viel zu unübersichtlich ist :/


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Wird bei dir noch gepusht?  
Entweder das war n Update, oder irgendwas stimmt nicht so ganz


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. April 2015)

Ich benutze Tapatalk pro und Pcgh Seite am PC. Bei Cm11 und cm12 ging Tapatalk die Benachrichtigung auch nicht. Beim Standard Rom von Samsung geht es.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Ja aber es hat mal ne Zeit funktioniert. Und dann nicht mehr. Dann mal wieder schon. Und jetzt wieder nicht. 

Und über meine Youtube Abbos sollte mich die G+ App benachrichtigen. 

Tut sie aber auch nicht


----------



## Watertouch (15. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Wird bei dir noch gepusht?
> Entweder das war n Update, oder irgendwas stimmt nicht so ganz


Ja sie pusht fleissig wie ein Bienchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre es möglich das bei dir das Häkchen bei Benachrichtungen fehlt?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht aus als wäre er drin

Hab im Internet gelesen, das es hilft die LED Farbe auf weiß zu stellen. Haut auch nicht hin


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Sorry für Doppelpost. Kann aber sonst keine Bilder hinzufügen... 

Jetzt sind alle Tapatalk Benachrichtigungen auf einmal gekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (15. April 2015)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das die Benachrichtungen jetzt immer kommen. Aber was Cyanogen Mod angeht: Kennt jemand eine leichte Methode die Neuste Version auf meinem Note 3 zu installieren? Habe im moment die offizielle Lollipop Firmware von Samsung. Diese habe ich über Odin geflasht. Das kann man bei CM nicht so leicht machen oder? Gibts da auch ein Programm für?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Was... Man kann die Rom nicht mehr über Odin flashen?!? Leb ich eigentlich total hinterm mond??? Bin mal gespannt. Hoffe es geht doch wieder so leicht wie mit CM11


----------



## Watertouch (15. April 2015)

Das mans nicht machen kann habe ich niht gesagt xD ich habe nur gefragt obs der Fall ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2015)

Also ich habe es so gemacht:

Lollipop gerootet --> TWRP Recovery geflasht --> CM12 als Zip aufs Telefon --> In Recovery booten --> Zip flashen 

Im XDA Thread ist dann noch genau beschrieben was beim letzen Schritt (Zip flashen) zu beachten ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. April 2015)

Hat jemand nen Plan wo man günstig LCDs mit Digitizern kaufen kann? 
Denke daran mein Find5 zu fixen, solange das nicht teuer ist. Ansonsten halt recyceln lassen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. April 2015)

Bei mir sendet Tapatalk seit über nem halben Jahr keine Notifications mehr, Ka wieso.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. April 2015)

Leere mal den Cache, hatte bei mir auch schon immer geholfen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. April 2015)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Plan wo man günstig LCDs mit Digitizern kaufen kann?
> Denke daran mein Find5 zu fixen, solange das nicht teuer ist. Ansonsten halt recyceln lassen.


AustauschDisplay?


----------



## joneskey98 (16. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab es damit hingebracht indem ich bei Wifi auf 4 gestellt habe

Gibts auch als nicht Root version. Kann da aber nicht sagen, ob es genauso funktioniert


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. April 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> AustauschDisplay?


Ist das ne Website?


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2015)

Ich muss einfach mal los werden dass ich von Here Maps(Nokia Navi was es mittlerweile auch für Android gib) ziemlich begeistert bin. Navigiert prima(in Deutschland und Schweiz getestet), hat mit "HiFi-Stimme" auch nicht ganz so viele Sprachfehler wie Googles Variante und man kann komplette Landeskarten auf die SD Karte laden und so im Ausland frei von roaming und vorgeplanter Route navigieren .


----------



## hendrosch (18. April 2015)

Nutze Here auch schon seit der ersten Android Vorabversion und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Einzig um Adressen von kleineren Lokalen oder ähnlichem schnell auf dem Schirm zu haben nutze ich noch Maps.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2015)

Hatte auch bis vor kurzem here maps, aber mapfactor ist einfach besser, es kann alles. In here maps kann man ja nicht mal routen planen, zumindest habe ich es nirgends gefunden und nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## DrDave (18. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss einfach mal los werden dass ich von Here Maps(Nokia Navi was es mittlerweile auch für Android gib) ziemlich begeistert bin. Navigiert prima(in Deutschland und Schweiz getestet), hat mit "HiFi-Stimme" auch nicht ganz so viele Sprachfehler wie Googles Variante und man kann komplette Landeskarten auf die SD Karte laden und so im Ausland frei von roaming und vorgeplanter Route navigieren .



Wie sieht's mit Verkehrsinfo und Stauumfahrung aus?
Klappt das ähnlich wie bei Google Maps?


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2015)

Gibt es, aber natürlich nur wenn man online geht/ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. April 2015)

here unterstützt kein login über Google. oO


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. April 2015)

Leute, das Android 5.0 von Sony für das Z2 ist Abs
Absolut FAIL! Akku hält nur noch 4h, Abstürze u.s.w....


----------



## Penman (20. April 2015)

Ich hatte mir mal den inoffiziellen Build des PAC-Man-ROMs für das XZ gezogen.
Ich durfte dann feststellen, dass die CPU Schlafstörungen bekommen hat, weil der msm_hsic_wakelock-Thread ihm einfach keinen gelassen hat.
War ein tolles Gefrickel, von dem ROM wieder runterzukommen, weil der Cyanogen Recovery gleich mit installiert wurde. Ein ziemlich nutzloses Stück Software.


----------



## Watertouch (20. April 2015)

Kann man eig auch Windowsphone als ROM installieren?


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2015)

Das ist Telefon abhängig. Auf dem HTC HD2 läuft alles ausser iOS.


----------



## Watertouch (20. April 2015)

Auf einem Note 3 :/


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leute, das Android 5.0 von Sony für das Z2 ist Abs
> Absolut FAIL! Akku hält nur noch 4h, Abstürze u.s.w....


Meinst du die Stockrom? Habs auch auf mein Z1c und es läuft perfekt. Habs aber auch komplett neu Aufgesetzt.


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. April 2015)

Hat hier sonst noch jemand das Problem das Google so viele Daten lädt?
Wäre echt gut wenn man das anders unterbinden könnte als mit "Hintergrunddaten beschränken"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joneskey98 (21. April 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Hat hier sonst noch jemand das Problem das Google so viele Daten lädt?
> Wäre echt gut wenn man das anders unterbinden könnte als mit "Hintergrunddaten beschränken"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmmm... Welches Android, welche Rom? Kenne das so nicht


----------



## hendrosch (21. April 2015)

Hab das manchmal (alle paar Monate mal), aber auch nicht so krass. (Nach 500MB wird bei mir aber auch träge. )
Wüsste aber auch gerne warum das so ist und wie man's behebt.


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. April 2015)

Ich hab Paranoid 4.6 Beta6 
Ist in letzter Zeit eigentlich immer, sobald ich die Beschränkung aufhebe fängt er an zu landen was geht


----------



## Penman (21. April 2015)

Leider benutzt Google seine Dienste als Proxy und man kann bei einigen Anwendungen nicht mehr feststellen, wer da etwas verursacht hat.
Du müsstest eine Google Einstellungen-App haben, bei der du so einige Dinge beschränken kannst. Mach mal den Standortbericht aus, deaktiviere den Backup Transport (funktionierte bei mir sowieso nie unter PA) und guck mal, ob der Play Store zufällig sehr aktiv ist.

Mit Wakelock Detector kannst du auch mal überprüfen, wer sich da eine lange Wakelock zum Downloaden genehmigt hat. Irgendwer will die Daten schließlich haben.


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. April 2015)

Ok, werde mal schaun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stört auch irgendwie bei der Akkulaufzeit


----------



## Penman (21. April 2015)

Was bitte übertragen die da? Gigabyteweise Daten fliegen dir da aus der Hosentasche. So viel verballert mein ganzes Gerät nicht mal in einem Monat! (ich bin zwar googlefrei, aber trotzdem kommuniziert das Teil)


----------



## Watertouch (21. April 2015)

Hmmm das sieht komisch aus. Meine Hintergrunddaten gehen ohne Beschränkung nicht über die 50MB hinaus :O


----------



## joneskey98 (21. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bekomme gerade mal 7MB mit Google zusammen. Und das ohne Beschränkung. 

Ach ja... An dem Peak heute ist Tapatalk schuld 

Du kannst noch probieren die Synchronisation abzuschalten, sofern du es nicht brauchst.


----------



## Penman (21. April 2015)

Verhält sich bei mir auch ganz bequem (gut, ich habe kaum Anwendungen im Hintergrund). Mobil verursache ich den Traffic zu mindestens 90% selbst.


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. April 2015)

Ich sage mal da hat die NSA die Finger im Spiel  Bei mir gibt es nicht viel zum Synchronisieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. April 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Stockrom? Habs auch auf mein Z1c und es läuft perfekt. Habs aber auch komplett neu Aufgesetzt.


Ja Stockrom, leider ist das Z1c kein Z2. Selbst Android 4.4.4 ist bei der Stockrom so verbuggt, das geht gar nicht. 
Bei meinem Note edge gibt es immer noch keine 5.0 und Release ist auch unbekannt. Was machen bloß die Hersteller.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2015)

Schon komisch, wenn man bedenkt wieviel das Note Edge gekostet hat. Zumal man Samsung ja nicht mal vorwerfen kann sie machen nix, weil sogar das alte S4, Note 3 und co schon Lollipop bekommen haben


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. April 2015)

Richtig, das Note 3, das Note 4, das galaxy S4, S5 und S6, haben Lollipop. Das Note Edge nix. Leider gibt es auch kein CM 10 oder 11.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2015)

Das Note Edge war ein Ladenhüter(deswegen auch die geringe Planzahl beim S6 Edge), da ist man nicht soo motiviert beim Support.


----------



## Offset (6. Mai 2015)

Ich hab ein Problem seit dem letzten Tapatalk Update. Irgendwie bekomm ich keine ungelesene Themen angezeigt. Hat jemand das Problem auch?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Mai 2015)

Das neue Tapatalk hat ne totale macke. Tastatur wird vom aktuellen Post überdeckt und lässt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## joneskey98 (6. Mai 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das neue Tapatalk hat ne totale macke. Tastatur wird vom aktuellen Post überdeckt und lässt sich nicht ändern.


Meine Rede
Bin gespannt auf Updates... Ansonsten gibts mal wieder veraltete Versionen aus dem Internet. Genauso wie bei Soundcloud, wo der Cache abgestellt wurde...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Mai 2015)

Habt ihr euer Gerät eigentlich encrypted?


----------



## joneskey98 (7. Mai 2015)

Nein... Sehe keinen Anlass dazu


----------



## SXFreak (7. Mai 2015)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *SXFreak*
> ...





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Watertouch*
> ...





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Watertouch*
> ...



Hat funktioniert. Heute habe ich einen neuen S-Pen erhalten. 
Bin zum Händler gegangen und die haben den eingeschickt. Wurde ohne Murren umgetauscht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2015)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit nem gerooteten Z3?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2015)

Was willst denn wissen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Mai 2015)

Wie schlimm die Kamera darunter leidet und wies mit den Lizenzen aussieht. Ausserdem ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt alles wieder rückgängig zu machen, ohne dass die Jungs bei Sony das  nachvollziehen können. Wie bei Samsung beispielsweise Knox.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2015)

Root allein ist doch kein Prob erst beim Bootloader unlock musst du die drm-keys sichern und ab da gabs probs mit der kamera wenns nicht schon behoben wurde.
Wenn du nur root hast kannst du es durch ein neu flashen der ftf mit flashtool wieder rückgängig machen. 
Aber wie das genau zu machen ist und was für Folgen das hat musst bei androidhilfe oder xda im z3bereich nach schauen da gibts genug howtoos.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Mai 2015)

Hat man nicht seine Daten verloren wenn man ohne bootloader unlocken gerootet hat?


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2015)

Das solltest du bei Androidhilfe oder xda nachlesen da steht alles genau drinnen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Mai 2015)

Wie soll man den ohne unlock rooten können??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2015)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wie soll man den ohne unlock rooten können??



Durch Exploits. Unlock brauchst nur zum ROM flashen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Mai 2015)

brauchst dennoch custom Boot. img oder nicht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2015)

nein wozu? 

Also ich hatte damals mein Xperia Z auch gerootet mit geschlossenem Bootloader. Nur wenige haben ihn geöffnet, weil es damals noch kein Weg gab die DRM-Keys bzw die TA-Partition zu sichern. Erst als es dort die Möglichkeit zu gab, habe auch ich den Bootloader geöffnet, erleichtet das rooten, da man nicht auf ein Exploit warten muss


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Mai 2015)

oh das kann sein   bisher nur nexi oder HTC gehabt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Mai 2015)

An alle die das Note edge besitzen : roll out vom 5.0 hat seit 2 Wochen begonnen und Souce Code wurde auch freigegeben. Es geht voran.


----------



## Stern1710 (10. Mai 2015)

Wie sind den eure Erfahrungen mit CyanogenMod?
Ich hatte auf meinem alten S3 sowohl CM11 (buggy as hell) und eine inofficial CM12 laufen (stable as hell).

Auf meinem G3 habe ich dafür wieder den CM12 installiert, weil er einfach besser ist als die originalen ROMs von LG


----------



## joneskey98 (10. Mai 2015)

Am S3 Mini läuft CM11 Android 4.4.4 absolut super. Hier und da mal ein kleiner Bug aber ansonsten absolut super
Ich warte momentan auf ne halbwegs stabile CM12 für das Handy


----------



## Offset (10. Mai 2015)

Ich hab auch CM auf meinem 4x hd, aber nur 10.1 weil stable. Läuft um Welten besser als die LG Rom, hat mehr features und bessere Akkulaufzeit. 
Wird trotzdem langsam Zeit für was neues...


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Mai 2015)

Hab ein S3, würde CM nur nutzen wenn Ich heiß auf L wäre, bin ich aber nicht.
Und bei 4.4.4 und älter ist Slim einfach besser.


----------



## joneskey98 (11. Mai 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich die möglichkeit bei der youtube app den 480p Modus freizuschalten? Das s3 mini hat ja auch das Display dafür. Bin momentan für längere Videos auf Turbotube umgestiegen. Kann man die standard App irgendwie modden???
Grüße


----------



## DrDave (11. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die möglichkeit bei der youtube app den 480p Modus freizuschalten? Das s3 mini hat ja auch das Display dafür. Bin momentan für längere Videos auf Turbotube umgestiegen. Kann man die standard App irgendwie modden???
> Grüße



Die Videos die ich eben über die App getestet hatte, hatten alle auch den 480p Modus.
Vlt. haben nur deine Videos diese Einstellung nicht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Mai 2015)

Bei mir gehen auch alle Videos in den normalen Quali-Einstellungen bis 720p.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Mai 2015)

Weiß jemand von euch ob man mit runtastic pro das Sony smartband verbinden kann?


----------



## DrDave (12. Mai 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch ob man mit runtastic pro das Sony smartband verbinden kann?


Sieht so aus ja. Hier ein Screenshot von den Einstellungen in Runtastic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (12. Mai 2015)

SmartBand != SmartWatch. Das swr10 lässt sich nicht mit rt koppeln.


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. Mai 2015)

Hat wer Lust mitzumachen

OC eSports


----------



## joneskey98 (13. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die möglichkeit bei der youtube app den 480p Modus freizuschalten? Das s3 mini hat ja auch das Display dafür. Bin momentan für längere Videos auf Turbotube umgestiegen. Kann man die standard App irgendwie modden???
> Grüße


Hat sich gerade erledigt *freu*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Mai 2015)

DrSin schrieb:


> SmartBand != SmartWatch. Das swr10 lässt sich nicht mit rt koppeln.


Hab ich mir fast gedacht.. Danke.

@DrDave 
Danke für den Screenshot, aber das habe ich auch schon gefunden. Allerdings wollte ich mit meinem smartband auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## micsterni14 (14. Mai 2015)

Gibt es nun mittlerweile Ersatz oder ne vernünftige Alternative für die verblichene PCGH -App?

MfG


----------



## EnergyCross (14. Mai 2015)

Tapatalk


----------



## joneskey98 (14. Mai 2015)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Tapatalk


Benutz ich zwar auch, aber stellt mich noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Und ich hab das Gefühl, die App wird von Version zu Version schlechter.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Mai 2015)

Beim note edge mit 5.0 macht Tapatalk nur wenig Probleme.


----------



## S754 (14. Mai 2015)

Flashe gerade Android 5.1 auf mein Galaxy S 

Bootet zwar etwas länger als sonst, aber läuft gut!


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Flashe gerade Android 5.1 auf mein Galaxy S
> 
> Bootet zwar etwas länger als sonst, aber läuft gut!


Bei meinem s3 Mini ist auch bald wieder Flash Zeit
Mein Freund hatte das S Plus... Ein update auf JellyBean hätte Samsung schon noch machen können.


----------



## Stern1710 (16. Mai 2015)

Heute CM12.1 wieder frisch auf mein G3 geflasht


----------



## S754 (16. Mai 2015)

Frage: Wie kann man ein Backup von seinem original Stock ROM machen (bevor man irgendwas anderes Flasht z.B.) ?
Hab ich irgendwie nie damit auseinandergesetzt, weil ich immer nur uralt Geräte wieder flott gemacht hab.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Mai 2015)

Die stock Rom bekommt man beim Hersteller. Titanium Backup kann das auch.
Mein Note edge hat jetzt offiziell 5.0.1 läuft sehr gut damit.


----------



## S754 (16. Mai 2015)

Und wo bekommt man die Stock ROMs von Samsung? Hab nix auf deren Website gefunden


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2015)

Zu meinem Moto gibt es dazu einen Sammelthread im XDA, zum Samsung sicher auch.


----------



## S754 (16. Mai 2015)

Habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden und ich suche schon länger


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Mai 2015)

Auf sammobile.com (musst nen acc machen).


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Mai 2015)

Ja entweder da oder selten sich einige Ausnahmen auf einigen Filehoster seiten oder GoogleDrive
Was man zu Sammobile erwähnen sollte ist das ein kostenloser Account ne Begrenzung auf 50KB/s hat


----------



## S754 (21. Mai 2015)

Gibt es eine Liste, wo man sieht, welche Updates Samsung Geräte bekommen?


----------



## joneskey98 (21. Mai 2015)

Schau mal da vorbei:
Official SamsungÂ® Android Updates & Firmwares
Für ältere Geräte lässt Samsung sowieso alle im Regen stehen. Gott sei dank gibt es Custom Roms... Bin mit meinem uralten S3 mini immernoch aktueller unterwegs als mein Schulfreund mit dem S4 mini. Und das läuft bei ihm mit der Stockrom garnicht mal so gut
Währenddessen bei mir alles super läuft


----------



## S754 (21. Mai 2015)

Jaaaa geeeenauuu: Samsung Officially will Not Release Lollipop update for the Galaxy S4 mini after all, didn't pass the Testing Process
Woran lags? Sind 1,5GB zu wenig RAM? Oder reicht ein 64bit Quadcore (SD 410) nicht?
       
Achja stimmt, das S5 mini hat ja einen Octa Core, klar. Das muss es mindestens sein, sonst läuft Android 5 überhaupt nicht. *Ironie off*

Custom Rom ist leider keine Option, brauche den Samsung Gear Fit Manager.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

5.1 für Moto G 4G ist im öffentlichen Soak Test


----------



## joneskey98 (21. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Jaaaa geeeenauuu: Samsung Officially will Not Release Lollipop update for the Galaxy S4 mini after all, didn't pass the Testing Process
> Woran lags? Sind 1,5GB zu wenig RAM? Oder reicht ein 64bit Quadcore (SD 410) nicht?
> 
> Achja stimmt, das S5 mini hat ja einen Octa Core, klar. Das muss es mindestens sein, sonst läuft Android 5 überhaupt nicht. *Ironie off*
> ...


Du kannst probieren, die App mit Helium Backup oder durch rooten zu sichern... Obs klappt kann ich nicht sagen... 
Aber mit support und Updates glänzt Samsung nicht gerade. 

Das Herz haben sie mir dann gebrochen, mit nicht vorhandenen Features wie SD Karte und wechselbarer Akku. 

Ich finde did Fahren momentan ihre Firma mit Topspead auf die Wand zu... Hoffentlich zieht da noch jemand die Notbremse, ansonsten muss icb mich wohl bald von Samsung verabschieden und zu anderen Herstellern wechseln.
Bei mir haben ja die 1 GB Ram und Dualcore nicht mal für Kitkat gereicht. Finde ich einfach nur schwach, das man beim Kauf eines 250€ Handys so im Stich gelassen wird


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

Die Firma Samsung würde es auch überlebenden wenn man gar keine Telefone mehr verkauft. Dafür machen die noch zu viel Anderes (Schiffe z.B.).


----------



## joneskey98 (21. Mai 2015)

Gerade mal noch oma Google befragt:
Howto: Samsung Gear Fit auf dem Samsung Galaxy S2 (i9100) oder allen anderen Android Smartphones | meska.me - pure and simple me.

Damit sollte es ja dann theoretisch funmtionieren... Ich weis zwar nicht, was man mit der app anstellen will, aber bekommen tut man die im Internet überall und wenn das dann sogar auf einem S2 läuft...


----------



## Exception (21. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Du kannst probieren, die App mit Helium Backup oder durch rooten zu sichern... Obs klappt kann ich nicht sagen...
> Aber mit support und Updates glänzt Samsung nicht gerade.
> 
> Das Herz haben sie mir dann gebrochen, mit nicht vorhandenen Features wie SD Karte und wechselbarer Akku.
> ...


Ich kann mich nicht über Samsung beschweren. Mein S4 lief rund,  bekam Android 5,  meine Freundin hat ein S5, läuft rund und bekam ebenfalls Android 5 und mein S6 läuft ebenfalls einwandfrei.

Das kann  ich von meinen ehemaligen HTC Magic,  Nexus S und Nexus 4 nicht behaupten. Es kamen zwar die Updates schneller, aber die Geräte hatten damit immer zahlreiche Probleme. Daraufhin habe ich etliche alternative Roms probiert,  aber die liefen auch immer nur die ersten paar Wochen gut,  danach kamen die lags und reboots.
Seitdem habe ich auf das Gefrickel keine Lust mehr und auch keine Zeit mehr dafür.


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Mai 2015)

Melde mich hier nochmal... Hab jetzt die aktuelle CM12.1 von Novafusion auf das alte S3 mini meines Bruders installiert... Läuft soweit nahezu perfekt im Gegensatz zu KitKat. 

Nur habe ich ein kleines Problem mit der YouTube-App... Videos lassen sich ganz normal anschauen, aber sobald man in eine andere APP wechselt, zB Whatsapp oder Tapatalk und danach wieder zurück zu YouTube wechselt, um das Video fortzusetzen stürzt es nach ca 1 Sekunde ab. Gibt es ne Lösung dafür... Bzw hat jemand das selbe Problem? 

Kann auch datein von der KitKat Rom übertragen... Das Handy mit 4.4.4 liegt noch im Nachttisch
Danke im voraus!

Edit: also die App stürzt ab, nicht das Handy


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Mai 2015)

Sicher, dass die YouTube App auf der neusten Version ist?


----------



## joneskey98 (27. Mai 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Sicher, dass die YouTube App auf der neusten Version ist?


Jap... 

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche rom ich letztendlich benutze... Entweder 4.4.4 welchs Probleme mit den Push-Benachrichtigungen hat, oder 5.1 welches die Youtube Probleme hat


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

Youtube app mal Cache und Daten geleert?


----------



## joneskey98 (27. Mai 2015)

Ja....hab ich auch schon... 

Bin gerade am Googeln, wie man sich seine eigene Rom zusammenbastelt. Würde das funktionieren, wenn ich in die CM 11 Rom beispielsweise den Lockscreen von der CM12 einfüge???


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

Stelle dir das mal nicht zu einfach vor. Eine ROM modifizieren / basteln benötigt einiges an Grundwissen und erweitertem Wissen.


----------



## joneskey98 (27. Mai 2015)

Versuchen kann man es mal... Ich lad mir jetzt mal nochmal die CM12 runter und schau mal, was sich mit einfachen Bordmitteln machen lässt. 

Wenns nicht klappt, dann versuche ich noch die YouTube APP von CM 11 zu extrahieren. Vlt hilft das ja was


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. Mai 2015)

Könnt ihr mir ne gute durchsichtige Hülle fürs S4 empfehlen? 
Ich selbst hab ein S6 und ne Hülle von Spigen, da gäbe es auch eine durchsichtige (Neo Hybrid CC), leider aber nicht für das S4.
Etwas in der Art suche ich. 

Folgende Punkte sollte sie erfüllen:
1. Nicht stinken 
2. On/Off und Volume gut zu drücken sein
3. Auch bisschen was aushalten, also kein so ganz billiges Teil, das schon vom Ansehen kaputt geht

Als Orientierung kann die Neo Hybrid CC vom S6 dienen, Design als auch preislich. 

Galaxy S6 Case Neo Hybrid CC â€“ spigen.com

Falls ihr da was habt, nur her damit


----------



## MrSniperPhil (27. Mai 2015)

Ist nicht ganz soo das Design, werf ich hier aber mal in den Raum weil ich mit der Blauen Variante mit meinem S4 bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab:
Composite Case Maverick Ice Transparent fÃ?r Samsung: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Hat bei mir schon öfter das Handy abgefangen, ich bin aber auch viel draußen damit unterwegs...


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. Mai 2015)

Nein, da hast du recht ^^
Aber danke schon mal für den Vorschlag. 
Ein wenig schlichter wäre aber nicht schlecht und ganz soo outdoor tauglich muss es auch nicht sein^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Unsere Regierung hat unsere Internet-Anbieter dazu verpflichtet, sämtliche Daten von uns Schweizern auf Servern in der Schweiz zu verschieben:
Mein Anbieter Sunrise hatte bis jetzt seine Daten bei Google untergebracht und musste jetzt natürlich auch die ganzen Daten in die Schweiz transferieren > im Rahmen dieses Umzug/Wegzuges von Google wurden natürlich auch sämtliche Verbindungen zu Google gekappt und da fängt nun mein Problem an:

Bis jetzt konnte man mit seinem Sunrise-Mail-Konto auch fasst sämtliche Google-Dienste nutzten. Durch den Umzug wurde nun mein Google-Konto mit meiner Sunrise-Adresse unbrauchbar und folglich hab ich auch mein Google-Konto auf meinem Motorola Moto G gelöscht > was ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt des Löschens nicht wusste, ist das sämtliche Kontakte und Kalendereinträge auch gelöscht werden. 

Zum guten Glück hatte Sunrise beim Umzug meiner Daten auch meine Kontaktdaten und Kalendereinträge mit auf den neuen Server mitgenommen. 

Jetzt stehe ich aber vor dem Problem wie ich diese wieder auf mein Moto G bekomme > wie geht das? 
Die Kontakte kann ich als vCard, CSV und als Idif exportieren.
Die Kalendereinträge kann ich als CSV und als ICS exportieren.

Hab schon selber gesucht, aber bei Kontakten steht im Netz als vCard entweder in den entsprechenden Ordner packen (finde den Ordner nicht auf dem Moto G) oder über eine Speicherkarte importieren (mein Moto G hat keinen Speicherkartenslot).


Ich wäre also sehr Dankbar für eure Hilfe, da ich verständlicherweise keine Lust habe ca. 160 Kontakte mit geschätzten 250 Nummern von Hand einzutragen.


----------



## hendrosch (27. Mai 2015)

Kannst die eventuell einfach kopieren und mit nem Dateimanager öffnen ansonsten kannst du wenn du dir ein neues Google Konto machst die Datei online Importieren wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2015)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Konto.
Muss es nur noch hinbekommen das alle Nummern exportiert werden.


----------



## joneskey98 (30. Mai 2015)

Hey zusammen. Hab jetzt wegen probleme mit der CM12.1 die CM12 auf mein S3mini. Läuft soweit ohne probleme bis auf das Wlan. 

Unser Wlan wird angezeigt, aber es verbindet sich nur in den seltensten fällen automatisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss immer manuell draufgehen und Verbinden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts irgend eine Einstellung, oder App, die das ändert?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Juni 2015)

Nachgeschaut ob es ein known-issue ist, oder einfach mal wild losgeflashed?

Wer von euch nutzt Google Photos (neu)? Seit ihr zufrieden? Habt ihr bedenken um eure Daten?


----------



## DrSin (1. Juni 2015)

Habe die Foto App schon zu g+ Zeiten genutzt, bin sofort auf die neue App umgestiegen und find die echt klasse.

Fremde können die Bilder nicht sehen, Google bestimmt, aber ob sich da echt jemand ran setzt und deine Bilder ansieht...


----------



## S754 (1. Juni 2015)

So, heute ist meine Samsung Gear Fit gekommen. Ich muss sagen, dass es wirklich praktisch ist und kann es nur weiterempfehlen. Design top, liegt gut am Arm, der Preis ist auch voll in Ordnung, 100€ sind nicht viel. Coole Sache und definitiv ein Hingucker.


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. Juni 2015)

Warte mal ab bis du die länger hast


----------



## S754 (3. Juni 2015)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Warte mal ab bis du die länger hast



Wo ist das Problem bitte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2015)

Er meint damit das man Smartwatches nicht mehr missen will  

Fühle mich auch nackt ohne meine Moto360, immer das Smartphone aus der Tasche holen um zu gucken ist schon nervig


----------



## S754 (3. Juni 2015)

Weiß jemand,  wie ich die Wetteruhr einstellen kann? Funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Screenshot 1 zeigt wies aussehen soll, Screenshot 2 zeigt wie es momentan aussieht. 

Edit: Wie kann ich vom Handy Screenshots hochladen? 
Edit 2: So, jetzt aber. Bilder sind drin


----------



## RainbowCrash (4. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Er meint damit das man Smartwatches nicht mehr missen will
> 
> Fühle mich auch nackt ohne meine Moto360, immer das Smartphone aus der Tasche holen um zu gucken ist schon nervig


Nö genau das Gegenteil  Hab da auch nen kleinen Artikel drüber geschrieben,  siehe Signatur.


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2015)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Nö genau das Gegenteil  Hab da auch nen kleinen Artikel drüber geschrieben,  siehe Signatur.



Ich seh nix.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juni 2015)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Nö genau das Gegenteil  Hab da auch nen kleinen Artikel drüber geschrieben,  siehe Signatur.



Tja ich kann sagen ich habe die Moto seit erscheinen und hab sie bisher jeden Tag um, einmal schon zuhause vergessen und das war echt ungewohnt und umständlich dann immer das Handy aus der Tasche und dann aus der Hülle holen zu müssen. Also für mich ein echter Mehrwert und will nicht mehr ohne 

Edit: btw, Funktionen wie "Musik ohne Handy mit Bluetoothkopfhörern abspielen" geht seit Ewigkeiten mit Android-Wear...


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2015)

Weiß das mit der Wetteruhr niemand?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Weiß das mit der Wetteruhr niemand?



Mal beide Geräte rebootet?


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2015)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Mal beide Geräte rebootet?



Natürlich.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. Juni 2015)

Musst auf das Einstellungs-Zahnrad klicken hinter der Wetteruhr. 
Dann solltest du auf den oberen Screen kommen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Edit: btw, Funktionen wie "Musik ohne Handy mit Bluetoothkopfhörern abspielen" geht seit Ewigkeiten mit Android-Wear...



Ich hab nur ne Sony SW2, da ist nix mit Android Wear


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juni 2015)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ne Sony SW2, da ist nix mit Android Wear



Richtig, du leitest aber dein Problem auf alle Smartwatches ab  

Mit ner Sony Smartwatch wäre ich auch nicht glücklich


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2015)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Musst auf das Einstellungs-Zahnrad klicken hinter der Wetteruhr.
> Dann solltest du auf den oberen Screen kommen.



Wenn ich auf das Zahnrad klicke, dann komme ich zu Bild 2.


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Richtig, du leitest aber dein Problem auf alle Smartwatches ab
> 
> Mit ner Sony Smartwatch wäre ich auch nicht glücklich



Mein Problem war nie das ich damit nicht Musik hören kann, seit ich n Auto hab liegen meine Kopfhörer fast nur noch rum  Mir gehts eher bzw eigentlich nur um den Nerv-Faktor.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juni 2015)

Tja auf deinem Blog erzählst du was anderes.


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. Juni 2015)

Von was genau reden wir jetzt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juni 2015)

Kann mir einer hier sagen ob hier schon mal einer SMS bekommen hat in der steht, dass man aus 500 gezogen wurde und was gewonnen hat? 

Das kommt mir doch sehr komisch vor.


----------



## hendrosch (7. Juni 2015)

Ja gestern. Allerdings aus 1500 Personen  ich denke die schicken die einfach an jede Nummer in einem gewissen Bereich.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Juni 2015)

Die mit 1500 hatte ich auch. Hätte zu gerne den Link geöffnet, aber Gewinn war ein IPhone 6 und das wollte ich nicht haben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juni 2015)

Bei mir war es aus 500 und auch mit iPhone 6 als Gewinn, heute ist schon die zweite unter einer neuen Nummer gekommen... 

Heute hat wer unter verborgener Nummer angerufen, langsam werde ich paranoid.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2015)

Was ist denn da los? OTA Update war da, Internet ist beim download abgeschmiert, also download abgebrochen und info bekommen dass das ja über die Einstellungen bei bedarf neu gestartet werden kann, nun sagt Systemupdate aber dass es kein Update gibt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juni 2015)

Ich habe ein SM-T700 was viele Probleme hat. Wenn der Akku unter 27% ist kommen grafikfehler, gerät startet selbst ständig neu und das endlos. Das passiert auch bei Android 4.4 oder 5.0. Factory reset hilft auch nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2015)

Hat hier einer ne Empfehlung für inear Kopfhörer?


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juni 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein SM-T700 was viele Probleme hat. Wenn der Akku unter 27% ist kommen grafikfehler, gerät startet selbst ständig neu und das endlos. Das passiert auch bei Android 4.4 oder 5.0. Factory reset hilft auch nicht.



Hmm... Hab so keine Lösung parat



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hat hier einer ne Empfehlung für inear Kopfhörer?


Wie ist denn die Preisspanne?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2015)

Wenn sichs lohnt bis 100 Euro. Zuhause hab ich beyerdynamic T90, fürs smartphone sind die allerdings nicht so toll.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juni 2015)

Kann vielleicht das board defekt sein?


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (19. Juni 2015)

Android 5 ist für ein paar Xperia Modelle endlich reingekommen. Ich bleibe allerdings noch bei Kitkat wegen der Firewall.


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juni 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn sichs lohnt bis 100 Euro. Zuhause hab ich beyerdynamic T90, fürs smartphone sind die allerdings nicht so toll.


Da gibts welche von, ich glaub, Audio Technica... Bin mir nicht sicher. @TheCGamer hat sich diese gekauft. 
Habe die auch ausprobiert und war echt überrascht, wie gut solche Teile klingen können. Entweder er meldet sich hier direkt... Oder du schreibst ihm mal ne kleine Pn.


----------



## TheCGamer (19. Juni 2015)

Die besagten Kopfhörer von mir sind die Audio-Technica ATH-CKX9IS. 
Sind echt gut die Teile


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Juni 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein SM-T700 was viele Probleme hat. Wenn der Akku unter 27% ist kommen grafikfehler, gerät startet selbst ständig neu und das endlos. Das passiert auch bei Android 4.4 oder 5.0. Factory reset hilft auch nicht.


Das war bei mir so, als der Akku meines S3 verreckt ist. Mit nem neuen war dann wieder alles normal.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juni 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das war bei mir so, als der Akku meines S3 verreckt ist. Mit nem neuen war dann wieder alles normal.


War das bei dir auch das der Akku von 27% auf 45% dann wieder auf 25% gesprungen ist ? Dies passierte bei den Neustarts.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Juni 2015)

Ja, all sowas. 
Manchmal hat auch das Display angefangen zu flackern und der Akku wurde sehr heiß.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juni 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ja, all sowas.
> Manchmal hat auch das Display angefangen zu flackern und der Akku wurde sehr heiß.



Genau, wie streifen auf dem Display. Das Aufladen dauert auch sehr lange. Ich will jetzt noch die werte auslesen wenn der Akku mal voll ist.
Bei 30% war er auf 2600 mV und 1700 mAh, bisschen wenig oder?


----------



## Basti 92 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Habe gestern versucht eine VPN verbindung zwischen Heimnetz (Fritzbox 7312) und meinem alten Handy (SGS2 Android 4.1.2) aufzubauen. Ich bin nach der AVM Anleitung vorgegangen doch irgendwie gehts nicht.
Was mache ich falsch? Die Fritzbox ist passend eingerichtet und auch ein Passender Benutzer.

*Android-Gerät (ab Version 4.0.4 - Ice Cream Sandwich)*

*Einrichten*



Wählen Sie auf dem Homescreen Ihres Android-Gerätes "Einstellungen / Weitere Einstellungen / VPN / VPN-Netzwerk hinzufügen". 
 Tragen Sie in die Felder folgende Angaben ein:
Name: Hier steht nix, also darf ich mir doch was ausdenken? 
Typ:IPSec Xauth PSK 
Server-Adresse:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.myfritz.net 
IPSec Identifier:XXXX 
IPSec Pre-Shared Key:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
 
Beenden Sie die VPN-Einrichtung mit "Sichern". 
 *Verbindung aufbauen*

 Geben Sie beim Aufbau der Verbindung die nachfolgenden Daten ein:




Nutzername:XXXX 
Passwort:Kennwort des FRITZ!Box-Benutzers "XXXX" 
 
 

Wenn ich dafür einen eigenen Beitrag öffnen soll mach ich es gleich.


MFG


----------



## crys_ (26. Juni 2015)

Den Name darfst du frei wählen. Überprüfe nochmals alle Nutzernamen und Adressen und probiere, ob deine Fritzbox über die myfritz Serveradresse von außer überhaupt erreichbar ist (Ping, HTTP)


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

eine allgemeine Frage.

Bringt es Vorteile wenn man seine Bilder etc. auf einer Speicherkarte hat oder direkt im Handyspeicher ?

Wo wird das Handy weniger 'träge' beim laden ?


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (28. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine allgemeine Frage.
> 
> ...


Bei hochwertigen Geräten ist der Speicher meist wesentlich schneller als bei den schnellsten SD-Karten. Bei Bildern sollte das aber keine Rolle spielen, denn selbst die Lesegeschwindigkeit langsamer Karten reicht dafür völlig aus.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich hab sie auf der sd. Aber eher damit sie bei einem Gerätedefekt nicht verloren sind.


----------



## joneskey98 (28. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine allgemeine Frage.
> 
> ...


Ich geh immer danach, möglichst viel intern frei zu haben. Mein S3 mini wird mit weniger freiem Speicher zunehmend langsamer. Egal ob ich noch Stock 4.1.2 oder cm11 4.4.4 oder cm12 5.1.2 habe. Ab 1Gb freiem Speicher wirds nahezu unerträglich langsam. Für mich ist eine SD Karte Pflicht


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Juni 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ich geh immer danach, möglichst viel intern frei zu haben. Mein S3 mini wird mit weniger freiem Speicher zunehmend langsamer. Egal ob ich noch Stock 4.1.2 oder cm11 4.4.4 oder cm12 5.1.2 habe. Ab 1Gb freiem Speicher wirds nahezu unerträglich langsam. Für mich ist eine SD Karte Pflicht



Alles klar, meine Mutti hat nämlich das S3 und leider das gleiche Problem. Sehr träge und langsam das Handy. Welches Android würde am wenigsten Leistung fressen? 


Vielleicht bringt SD und einen Leistungssparendes Android Vermessung in der Performance..


----------



## joneskey98 (28. Juni 2015)

Naja ne andere Android Version drauf zu machen bringt da wenig. Sagen kann ich nur, dass 4.4.4 Kitkat am besten geloffen ist. Aber wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche glaub ich hat das S3 4.4 . Zum beschläunigen kannst du mal für den Anfang die App CleanMaster drauf tun. Damit kann man den Cache leeren. Hatte nach nem virtel Jahr Benutzung knapp 1GB unnötige Mülldatein. Hatte danach einen richtigen Schub an Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Juni 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Naja ne andere Android Version drauf zu machen bringt da wenig. Sagen kann ich nur, dass 4.4.4 Kitkat am besten geloffen ist. Aber wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche glaub ich hat das S3 4.4 . Zum beschläunigen kannst du mal für den Anfang die App CleanMaster drauf tun. Damit kann man den Cache leeren. Hatte nach nem virtel Jahr Benutzung knapp 1GB unnötige Mülldatein. Hatte danach einen richtigen Schub an Geschwindigkeit.




Wahnsinn! 

Hab das jetzt bei meine One M8 gemacht. 

1.4 Daten an Müll hat die App gefunden, kann das sein? 

Kann ich diese bedenkenlos löschen?


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Juni 2015)

Also diese Daten kann man großteils auch durch das löschen der Chacepartition und löschen diverser Appchaces erreichen
CleanMaster macht das Phone eher langsamer und erhöht den Akkuverbrauch, weil es unter anderem dauernd versucht diverse Prozesse zu beenden, was bei Android so nicht nötig ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich mein z3 daran hindere nach dem smartband zu suchen? Dafür schaltet es nämlich immer Bluetooth an.


----------



## Basti 92 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo *crys_*,

also es hat jetzt doch geklappt. Keine ahnung was das Problem war. Die Adresse war erreichbar.
Danke für die Hilfe.


MfG Basti


----------



## StylezQ (1. Juli 2015)

Moin,

ich besitze seit heute ein Huawei Honor Holly. Warum so ein Billig-Phone? Weil es für mich ausreicht. Allerdings stören mich die vorinstallierten Apps, welche man nicht deinstallieren kann. Eigentlich wollte ich den Cyanogenmod installieren, aber dieser wird auf meinem Gerät noch nicht unterstützt. Kennt ihr gute Alternativen für Android 4.4.2?


----------



## Gwiel (1. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wann das Xposed Framework für das Android-SDK 22 rauskommt? Bisher wird nur die 21 unterstützt :/ damit kann ich mein SGS2, welches ich letztens auf 5.1.1 geupdatet hab, nicht mehr Xposen


----------



## joneskey98 (1. Juli 2015)

StylezQ schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich besitze seit heute ein Huawei Honor Holly. Warum so ein Billig-Phone? Weil es für mich ausreicht. Allerdings stören mich die vorinstallierten Apps, welche man nicht deinstallieren kann. Eigentlich wollte ich den Cyanogenmod installieren, aber dieser wird auf meinem Gerät noch nicht unterstützt. Kennt ihr gute Alternativen für Android 4.4.2?


Du kannst mal im Internet nach anderen CustomRoms suchen. Je nach dem welche es für dein Handy gibt, diese kannst du entweder einfach ausprobieren oder du entscheidest dich gleich.


----------



## torkol (2. Juli 2015)

Könnt ihr mal bitte paar App-Empfehlungen raushauen?Gerne etwas, womit man sein Handy personalisieren kann, oder einfach nützliche Sachen.
Launcher ist schon gefunden (Nova Launcher).Paar Iconpacks wären cool


----------



## joneskey98 (2. Juli 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte paar App-Empfehlungen raushauen?Gerne etwas, womit man sein Handy personalisieren kann, oder einfach nützliche Sachen.
> Launcher ist schon gefunden (Nova Launcher).Paar Iconpacks wären cool


Naja... Das ist je nach geschmack...  Am liebsten sind mir die richtigen CM Designs... Ich weis leider nicht welche Rom du hast, aber als Design kann ich CosmosCM12 empfehlen. Funktioniert aber nur, wenn du eine Cyanogen Rom drauf hast... Oder etwas abgeleitetes wie Carbon oder sowas... Wie es mit Unterstützung anderer Roms aussieht weis ich nicht ... Kann nur sagen, dasses mit CM12.1 wunderbar klappt


----------



## Offset (13. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand von euch Xposed auf Android 5.1 laufen?
Ich hab gestern Android Lollipop auf mein LG p880 gemacht und läuft auch gut soweit, nur das Xposed Framework will nicht, auch die Unofficial nicht, die eigentlich für Android 5.1 gedacht ist.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## DrDave (13. Juli 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Xposed auf Android 5.1 laufen?
> Ich hab gestern Android Lollipop auf mein LG p880 gemacht und läuft auch gut soweit, nur das Xposed Framework will nicht, auch die Unofficial nicht, die eigentlich für Android 5.1 gedacht ist.
> Kann mir da jemand helfen?


Jop, hatte bis vor kurzem xposed für 5.1 von hier: [UNOFFICIAL] Xposed for Android 5.1 - v65 / 20150702 - XDA Forums
Dazu die offizielle xposed app (alpha 4) und es lief gut. Was zeigt die app an?


----------



## Offset (13. Juli 2015)

Ja von da hab ich es auch. Habe die zip via cwm installiert, dann wipe dalvik Cache und anschließend die App installiert. Screenshot kommt gleich.

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (13. Juli 2015)

Du hast nicht die aktuellste Version, probiere es mit der neuesten vom 2.7.15


----------



## Offset (13. Juli 2015)

Die Version hatte ich zwar auch schon, aber jetzt funktioniert es! Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Ich bin gerade echt glücklich, dass Lollipop ohne Kompromisse auf so einem alten Gerät läuft


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gerne für mein HTC One M8 eine andere Schriftart.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich diese finden kann?

DANKE


----------



## raceandsound (15. Juli 2015)

schaut doch recht nice aus, angeblich mit Emulator!
*** Business Machines, London[/url]


----------



## Memphys (15. Juli 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> schaut doch recht nice aus, angeblich mit Emulator!
> *** Business Machines, London[/URL]



Gibts Infos zum Preis?Will eigentlich irgendwann mal mein Nexus 5 ersetzen...


----------



## raceandsound (15. Juli 2015)

wenn es wirklich stimmt, dürfte der Preis mit dieser Austattung definitiv brauchbar sein:

Commodore PET ist zurÃ¼ck - als Smartphone mit Android | heise online

Commodore PET: Das Smartphone mit dem großen Namen - Golem.de

Commodore Is Back, Baby, With a ? Smartphone? | WIRED


----------



## iknowit (18. Juli 2015)

da ich kein google konto auf dem smart phone aktivieren werde bzw. mich mit meinem bestehenden auch garantiert nicht einlogge, wollte ich nachfragen ob  man APK files von chip ohne risiko downloaden kann?

99% der apps interessieren mich sowieso nicht. paar nützliche gibt es aber dennoch.

im moment habe ich kies auf 4.4.4. installiert und über das netzwerk mache ich einen doppelclick auf mein phone. danach öffnet sich der firefox auf dem desktop und ich komme so in den s planer (grafische oberfläche im firefox) den ich bearbeiten kann.
funktioniert einwandfrei. die APK habe ich von chip geladen.

praktisch ist das schon. so kann man die termine auf dem desktop eintragen oder bequem ändern/verschieben.
am smart phone einfach kies starten. die ip adresse benötigt man nicht  da das phone im netzwerk erscheint und per doppelklick sich das interface im firefox auf dem desktop öffnet.


----------



## joneskey98 (18. Juli 2015)

iknowit schrieb:


> da ich kein google konto auf dem smart phone aktivieren werde wollte ich nachfragen ob  man APK files von chip ohne risiko downloaden kann?


Ja also ich hatte mit den APKs von Chip nie ein Problem


----------



## iknowit (18. Juli 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ja also ich hatte mit den APKs von Chip nie ein Problem



sind die halbwegs safe?

ich hab das hier geladen
Kies Air - Android-App - CHIP

google konto auf dem smart phone kommt überhaupt nicht in frage.
das verwende ich ausschließlich auf dem desktop.

ps. ich verwende kies aber nur im web-interface. die alternative software für windows benötige ich nicht.


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Juli 2015)

Hey,
habe heute auf mein Galaxy S4 (GT-I9506) CM drauf, doch ist es mir viel zu ungewohnt und ich würde gerne wieder eine Samsung Rom drauf machen mit Lolipop, doch weiß ich nicht welche Custom Rom ohne die ganze Bloatware ist, bzw. was es für andere alternative Roms gibt, neben CM.

würde ungern auf die Kamera app bzw den allgemeinen Stil vom Samsung verzichten.

Gruß


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Juli 2015)

Andere große alternativen sind dann wohl Slimkat, Paranoid-Android, AOKP und PAC. Das kommt zumindest bei Google als erstes raus.

Aber warum willst du die UI wie bei Samsung behalten? Das wirst du quasi nirgends finden, weil genau das der Grund ist, von Samsung wegzugehen, bzw. von den Samsung-ROM's. 
Die Kamerafunktionen und Einstellungen wirst du ganz exakt so nur bei Samsung selbst finden, mir ist keine ROM bekannt, die das 1:1 kopiert hat.

Mal abgesehen von der Kamera kannst du dir CM aber noch wesentlich besser einstellen als deine Stock-ROM. Muss man sich halt ein wenig mit beschäftigen und nicht nur immer gleich "ich find die Einstellung nich -> doof" sagen  Dauert ein wenig, aber lohnt sich. 
Und vielleicht findet sich ja auch die Samsung-Kamera irgendwo da draußen als App mit den ganzen Einstellungen...


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Juli 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Andere große alternativen sind dann wohl Slimkat, Paranoid-Android, AOKP und PAC. Das kommt zumindest bei Google als erstes raus.
> 
> Aber warum willst du die UI wie bei Samsung behalten? Das wirst du quasi nirgends finden, weil genau das der Grund ist, von Samsung wegzugehen, bzw. von den Samsung-ROM's.
> Die Kamerafunktionen und Einstellungen wirst du ganz exakt so nur bei Samsung selbst finden, mir ist keine ROM bekannt, die das 1:1 kopiert hat.
> ...



Hey, habe gestern viel gelesen, aber recht wenig gefunden, vom Gefühl her gefiel mir Vanilla um einiges besser, doch im komme mit der Tastatur garnicht klar und soweit ich das verstanden habt funktioniert die Samsung Tastatur nicht auf anderen ROMs.

Zu der Kamera habe ich leider wirklich garnichts gefunden, problem bei mir ist, das ich da recht unerfahren bin in diesem Gebiet und deswegen nicht weiß welche Einstellung zu was führt.

Wie z.B. könnte ich des Button womit man das untermenü mit allen Apps öffnet nach ganz links unten verschieben anstatt dass dieser in der Mitte ist?

Gruß


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (20. Juli 2015)

Hey du kannst CM komplett individualisieren, sodass es schon wie die Stock Rom ist!


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Juli 2015)

YAnnIFreaK schrieb:


> Hey du kannst CM komplett individualisieren, sodass es schon wie die Stock Rom ist!



Bis ich das kann dauert das sber sicher lange, kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen? Vielleicht mit Teamspeak oder so ^^
Oder vielleicht kennt jemand eine gute Anleitung?


----------



## JackOnell (20. Juli 2015)

Nabend, 
bin mal wieder auf der suche nach einem neuen Handy. Es soll für meine Frau sein und ihr Sony Xperia M ablösen, denn dieses fällt langsam aber sich in seine Einzelteile....
Da man Z1C nur noch sehr teuer bekommt ist mir dann das E3 bzw E4g aufgefallen, diese beiden hätten so die maximal grösse die sie mag.
Kann vllt jemand was zu den Geräten sagen ?
Oder vllt hat jemand noch ein Tipp wo man das Z1C zu nem guten Preis auftreiben kann.
mfG 
Jack


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Juli 2015)

Das geht alles in den Untermenüs...^^ muss man halt suchen, manches ist auch nicht ganz so sinnvoll versteckt, ansonsten hilft Google da gerne 

Und das mit der Tastatur: Samsung verwendet ne angepasste Version von Swiftkey, die kannst du dir auch kostenlos ausm Store laden!


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Juli 2015)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Nabend,
> bin mal wieder auf der suche nach einem neuen Handy. Es soll für meine Frau sein und ihr Sony Xperia M ablösen, denn dieses fällt langsam aber sich in seine Einzelteile....
> Da man Z1C nur noch sehr teuer bekommt ist mir dann das E3 bzw E4g aufgefallen, diese beiden hätten so die maximal grösse die sie mag.
> Kann vllt jemand was zu den Geräten sagen ?
> ...


Wieso nur noch sehr teuer? 
Es kostet ca.250€?
Wie viel willst du ausgeben?


----------



## JackOnell (22. Juli 2015)

Jo so bis 250 hätte ich schon bezahlt


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juli 2015)

Handys ohne Vertrag mit Hersteller: Sony, Betriebssystem: Android 5.0, Display-Größe bis 4.3", Display-Auflösung: ab 1280x720, Branding: ohne Branding Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JackOnell (22. Juli 2015)

Jetzt geht es, komisch das ich nix fand&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Basti 92 (22. Juli 2015)

Hey,

sind hier noch SGS2 Nutzer unterwegs?
Wollte meinem mal ne neue Version Spendieren, da die neuen Generationen noch kein für mich relevantes Upgrade sind.
Aktuell habe ich irgendeinen angepassten Kernel und eine 4.1.2 er Version drauf. Weiß leider nicht mehr von wo ich diese hatte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laufen die 5er Versionen auf dem S2 gut? Ich brauche weiterhin Root.
Vieles steht hier.


> Die unter 4.4. eingeführte, eingeschränkte Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf die  externe SD-Karte wurde zurückgenommen und ersetzt durch eine einmalige  Sicherheitsabfrage beim erstmaligen Zugriff auf die extSdCard. Die den  Zugriff ausführende App muss jedoch die aktualisierte API ansprechen.


Geht das jetzt wieder ordentlich?
Hat sich irgendwas im VPN bereich geändert? Denn ich muss weiterhin auf mein "NAS" zugreifen können.
Und kann man weiterhin die SD Karte sowei den Internen Speicher über die Einstellungen nicht als Mediengerät sondern als Massenspeicher am Rechner nutzen? Denn das ist eine super Funktion, mit zwar nur USB 2, aber immerhin schneller als S3 und S4.
Storefremde Apps können hoffentlich immernoch durch "Unbekannte Quellen ☑" installiert werden.

Möglicherweise hat jemand eine Empfehlung? 
Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Anleitung?


MfG Basti


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Emulator für Win7 !

Welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?


DANKE


----------



## DrSin (28. Juli 2015)

Bluestacks wäre die bekannteste Option


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juli 2015)

Jap Bluestacks ist super, Andy war nicht so gut in meinen Augen. 

Dann gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit Android-Apps direkt mit Chrome zu öffnen, habe ich nur mal kurz ausprobiert, scheint soweit auch gut zu klappen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2015)

Ich suche nach guten Spielen für Android Smartphones.
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen außer #ymbab und Hearthstone.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Juli 2015)

World of Tanks


----------



## Jodro161 (29. Juli 2015)

guck dir mal Sky force an


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juli 2015)

Die "Quell"-Spiele (gibt 3 Teile) sind sehr schön gemacht und auch Monument Valley ist klasse.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2015)

Monument Valley hab ich  schon. 
Quelle schaue ich mir mal an und WoT ist nichts für mich.

Schade das es kaum Titel gibt die man mit dem PC cross platform kaufen kann.


----------



## Offset (27. August 2015)

Ich schau mich gerade nach einem neuen Smartphone um und wollte fragen, ob jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung für mich hat. 

Was es haben muss: mindestens 2gb Ram, Full-hd und mindestens 5,2 Zoll. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Empfehlung.


----------



## mrfloppy (27. August 2015)

Kann man so pauschal meiner Meinung nach nicht sagen.
Kommt auf dein nutzungsverhalten an für was du das ding brauchst


----------



## Offset (27. August 2015)

Ich bin viel im Internet (Youtube, surfen), ab und zu mal ein Spiel,  Musikhören. Multitasking und Performance ist sehr wichtig, deshalb wäre es auch nicht verkehrt wenn es einige Custom Roms geben würden. 

Ich habe gerade das Sony xperia z2/z3, Asus Zenfone 2 sowie das Lg g flex 2 im Auge.


----------



## hendrosch (28. August 2015)

Würde das Gflex 2 oder das 1+ 2 favorisieren. 
Das erste hat ein gutes P/L und bietet jede Menge das Oneplus wird wohl wieder sehr viele CRoms bieten. Und Dual Sim ist beim Reisen oder in meinem Heimatort auch praktisch. (Gibt hier nur ePlus deshalb ist ne zweite Internet Karte verdammt sinnvoll)


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. August 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich schau mich gerade nach einem neuen Smartphone um und wollte fragen, ob jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung für mich hat.
> 
> Was es haben muss: mindestens 2gb Ram, Full-hd und mindestens 5,2 Zoll.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Empfehlung.



Das Honor 7 für 300 €.


----------



## Offset (28. August 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Würde das Gflex 2 oder das 1+ 2 favorisieren.



Ja, das Gflex 2 ist wirklich recht interessant und mal was anderes. Das 1+2 ist mir schon zu teuer und kaufen kann man es gerade auch nicht so einfach. 


Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Das Honor 7 für 300 €.


Stimmt, das wurde ja heute vorgestellt. Hast du einen Link wo man es zu dem Preis kaufen kann? Ich hab nämlich keinen gefunden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. August 2015)

https://www.vmall.eu/de/honor-7-grau-281210/


----------



## S754 (1. September 2015)

Mir kommt vor, dass mein Handy immer langsamer wird. Zum Beispiel ist der Browser irgendwie träge und Anwendungen laden länger als früher.
Es handelt sich um ein Galaxy S4 mini Black Edition.

Ist das Normal? Wird Android wie Windows mit der Zeit langsamer?


----------



## Offset (1. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Mir kommt vor, dass mein Handy immer langsamer wird.
> 
> Ist das Normal? Wird Android wie Windows mit der Zeit langsamer?



Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein Handy gesehen, dass bei normaler Benutzung nach einiger Zeit nicht langsamer wird. 
Woran das liegt würde mich auch interessieren. Entweder steigen einfach die Anforderungen, oder das wird von den Herstellern extra so gemacht. Bei mir kann es nämlich definitiv nicht daran liegen, dass das System zumüllt (wird öfters neu geflasht)


----------



## S754 (1. September 2015)

Also mein iPhone und meine Windows Phones sowie mein Blackberry wurden NIE mit der Zeit langsamer, die liefen wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Offset (1. September 2015)

Mein IPod Touch war damals nach zwei Jahren auch eine Katastrophe, zu Windowsphone kann ich nichts sagen, ich kenne niemanden der so ein Teil hat. 

Ich hab mir jetzt übrigens ein Xperia z2 gekauft, ist für mich denke ein guter Kompromiss aus Preis/Leistung.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2015)

Theoretisch könnte es helfen den Runtime-Cache (Dalvik/ART-Cache) zu löschen. Dann werden die ganzen Apps frisch vorkompiliert.


----------



## S754 (1. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte es helfen den Runtime-Cache (Dalvik/ART-Cache) zu löschen.



Und was soll das sein bzw. wie macht man das? Kenne mich mit Android nicht aus.


----------



## mrfloppy (1. September 2015)

Nur über custom recovery


----------



## Memphys (3. September 2015)

Nabend,

ich versuche mich grad an meinem Erstlingswerk im Bereich Custom-ROM... Kandidat ist mein OPO, hab adb und fastboot sowie den ADB-USB-Treiber installiert, auf dem Handy USB-Debugging aktiviert und dann über die "OPO Toolbox" versucht den Bootloader freizuschalten und dann eine Custom Recovery zu flashen. Läuft auch beides wunderbar durch... nur hab ich dann keine Recovery sondern Android bootet ganz normal durch?


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2015)

Ins Recovery kommst du nur wenn du die dazugehörige Tastenkombination beim Booten drückst.


----------



## Offset (3. September 2015)

Ich meine du musst Volume down und Power drücken, um in die Recovery zu kommen.


----------



## Memphys (3. September 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich meine du musst Volume down und Power drücken, um in die Recovery zu kommen.



Danke für den Tipp, leider startet da auch ur die Cyanogen Recovery und nicht CWM. Muss ich mir morgen nochmal angucken, irgendwas ist da bei der Installation falsch gelaufen


----------



## EnergyCross (5. September 2015)

Hat sich jemand schon das neue Nexus 5 angeschaut, welches bald raus kommt?

Wird wohl mein aktuelles N5 ablösen nach knapp 2 Jahren


----------



## Memphys (5. September 2015)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand schon das neue Nexus 5 angeschaut, welches bald raus kommt?
> 
> Wird wohl mein aktuelles N5 ablösen nach knapp 2 Jahren



Sieht aus wie ein verschlimmbessertes Nexus 5... das man hier nicht die Auflösung noch weiter hochschraubt find ich gut, USB Typ C auch, die Kamera in der Form sieht ziemlich befremdlich aus und der Fingerabdrucksensor... ähm ja. Seeehr unnötig. Da hätte man doch lieber in einen besseren Akku investieren sollen, imo sollten es schon 3000 mAh sein.


----------



## S754 (8. September 2015)

Gerade ist ein sehr interessanter Artikel bei CB erschienen: Experiment Apple: Ein Android-Nutzer wechselt für ein Jahr zu iPhone und iOS - ComputerBase


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. September 2015)

Hallo,

wo kann ich für mein HTC One M8 Schriftarten fürs Android finden ?


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2015)

Wieso bekommt man bei CM12 so ein Mist wie Truecaller aufgezwungen?


----------



## hendrosch (9. September 2015)

Hm ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Nutze CM12.1 aufem opo. Fällt das als normale App auf oder nur ein Dienst im Hintergrund?


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2015)

Lesen: Cyngn to Leech User Contacts to Truecaller - XDA Forums
Aber es ist mehr eine normale App,.


----------



## Young-Master (12. September 2015)

Kennt ihr ne gute Galerie App? Hab bisher immer Quickpic genutzt aber die wurden von Cheetah Mobile gekauft denen traue ich nicht so ganz...


----------



## Offset (12. September 2015)

Warum? Ich benutze zur Zeit auch Quickpic und bin eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## SXFreak (12. September 2015)

Hab aufgepasst und Quickpic nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. September 2015)

5.1.1 fürs Z1c iss da
Prerooted Romzip 
[Stock][PreRooted][DualRecovery][D5503] 14.6â€¦ | Sony Xperia Z1 Compact | XDA Forums


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. September 2015)

Für das Note edge ist 5.1.1 auch da.


----------



## Young-Master (21. September 2015)

Ich hab Quickpic auch nicht aktualisiert aber was die damit machen ist echt blöd nett ausgedrückt. 
1,000 GB free bewerben die dabei sind es nicht 1000GB Sondern 1GB mit 3 Nullen als Nachkommastelle. Hab jetzt gehört das F-Stop Media Galerie gut sein soll kostet allerdings 5,50€.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Oktober 2015)

Was spricht gegen Google photos?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (6. Oktober 2015)

Wer hat hier denn schon das Update auf 6.0 gemacht? Irrgengwelche Fazit bereits vorhanden? Pro und Contras?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich habs nicht gemacht, aber schlechter als Lolipop geht ja nicht.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (6. Oktober 2015)

Das ist zu hoffen ja...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Oktober 2015)

wie viel könnte man für ein n7 2013 mit 32gb und wifi verlangen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Oktober 2015)

Das frag ich mich auch, hat es Schäden?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Oktober 2015)

nein, hat sich aber erledigt, danke dir


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Oktober 2015)

Ok. 
Kann mir einer sagen wieso sich bei meinem Z3 dir Lautstärke fast immer von selbst auf stumm stellt sobald ich Kopfhörer reinstecke und mit Spotify Musik hören will?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2015)

Medienlautstärke?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja medienlautstärke, die geht immer automatisch runter bis es komplett stumm ist


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2015)

eventuell liegt es an smart connect


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Oktober 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, hättest recht da war nach dem Software update iwas aktiviert habe das jetzt ausgestellt, danke.


----------



## Offset (21. Oktober 2015)

Grade zum ersten Mal einen Softbrick am z2 gehabt...ganz schön blöd wenn man nicht mal mehr in die Recovery kommt und sonst keine Backups hat...
Ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen: Macht Backups, ihr erspart euch echt Ärger!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Oktober 2015)

wer flashed auch ohne nand?


----------



## Offset (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe nix geflasht! Irgend ein App Update hat mir wohl alles zerschossen. Habe sowas noch nie erlebt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Oktober 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich habe nix geflasht! Irgend ein App Update hat mir wohl alles zerschossen. Habe sowas noch nie erlebt.


Das ist aber echt krass :O.

Mir hat mal ein ota mit neuer Touchscreen Firmware mein find 5 gebrickt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2015)

Da ich bald nach Australien fahre Suche ich nach einem zweit Handy. Mein jetziges Z3 will ich weiterhin mit der deutschen Nummer verwenden. In Australien will ich dann ein billiges Handy das dazu dienen soll mit den Leuten aus Australien zu kommunizieren und als Hotspot für das Z3 als auch den Laptop dienen soll. 
Wichtig wäre einfach, dass es die australischen Bandbreiten unterstützt und galt so basics wie anrufe und messaging. Musik abspielen kann ja eh jedes Gerät mittlerweile. 

Habt ihr da Empfehlungen oder sogar Erfahrungen? Oder soll ich doch lieber dort ein Handy kaufen.


----------



## Xracmoth (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die, die sich mit Android auskennen. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mir das erste Galaxy S gekauft, was anfangs flüssig lief, mit der Zeit aber immer langsamer wurde. Später kaufte ich mir dann ein S3 welches ebenfalls sehr flüssig arbeitete und alles schnell ladete. Mittlerweile ist es jedoch eine Qual das Teil zu bedienen, tippe ich auf Galerie, wartet man gerne 12 sec bis die "öffen" Animation startet, auch sonst wird das Teil immer langsamer und ruckelt wo es nur kann. Ich habe versucht mit Apps den Chache, usw. zu bereinigen, was aber überhaupt nicht half und wenn man so im Internet sucht, scheine ich nicht der einzige zu sein. Ist es "normal" dass Android Geräte mit der Zeit so langsam werden? Woran liegt das?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Oktober 2015)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an die, die sich mit Android auskennen. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mir das erste Galaxy S gekauft, was anfangs flüssig lief, mit der Zeit aber immer langsamer wurde. Später kaufte ich mir dann ein S3 welches ebenfalls sehr flüssig arbeitete und alles schnell ladete. Mittlerweile ist es jedoch eine Qual das Teil zu bedienen, tippe ich auf Galerie, wartet man gerne 12 sec bis die "öffen" Animation startet, auch sonst wird das Teil immer langsamer und ruckelt wo es nur kann. Ich habe versucht mit Apps den Chache, usw. zu bereinigen, was aber überhaupt nicht half und wenn man so im Internet sucht, scheine ich nicht der einzige zu sein. Ist es "normal" dass Android Geräte mit der Zeit so langsam werden? Woran liegt das?


Zum einen natürlich daran, dass auf den alten Androiden kein TRIM Befehl ausgeführt wird, somit der Flash Speicher langsam wird.

Kleiner Fix ist nach einer bestimmten Zeit ein Factory Reset. Hilft eigentlich immer. 

Ab 4.4 sollten diese Probleme eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen, außer auf stark veränderten Versionen von Android.


----------



## Offset (24. Oktober 2015)

Ja, das Problem ist auf jeden Fall bekannt. Ab und zu einen Factory Reset machen bzw. komplett neu flashen und dann nur das nötigste wieder draufmachen hat bei mir meistens geholfen.

Da besteht aber auf jeden Fall Optimierungsbedarf für Google.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 

gibt's eine App mit der ich die Apps am Bildschirm fixieren bzw. "einfrieren" kann? 

Wozu? 

Meine Schwiegermutter verschiebt immer die Apps aus versehen.. 

Sie hat eh nur eine Startseite..


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Oktober 2015)

Beim Nova launcher geht das


----------



## DrDave (25. Oktober 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Beim Nova launcher geht das



Ja schon, man kann das Icon aber trotzdem noch lange gedrückt halten.
Sicherlich, es verschiebt sich nicht mehr, aber ein kurzes Infofeld erscheint.
Könnte also auch "schöner" gelöst sein

Wie wärs mit Plan B:
Die Schwiegermutter mit viel Geduld schulen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Oktober 2015)

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zum Standortverlauf. Habt ihr die Location History an oder aus? Was sind eure bedenken?


----------



## DrDave (26. Oktober 2015)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zum Standortverlauf. Habt ihr die Location History an oder aus? Was sind eure bedenken?


Ist aus. 
Ich weiß, wo ich zu wichtigen Zeitpunkten war, Google brauch das nicht wissen und Akkulaufzeit kostet es auch noch...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich persönlich habe es auch deaktiviert, finde es aber schade, dass die Funktionalität von Now darunter leidet.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Oktober 2015)

Naja wenn du keine Infos an Now weiter gibst können sie schlecht auf deine Gewohnheiten und Lebensweise eingehen.
Du kannst ja auch nur deine Arbeit erledigen wenn du weißt worum es geht und was am Ende raus kommen soll.
Alles andere bringt nix.
Hab alles an.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich bekomme wohl morgen mein neues Smartphone und überlege, ein neues Google-Konto anzulegen. Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile? Sind die Apps, die ein "Log In" oder ähnliche verlangen, an das Google-Konto gebunden, obwohl sie eigentlich NICHT über das Google-Konto den Nutzer identifizieren? 

Spezielle Google+ Kontakte&co habe ich keine, das wäre also egal. Ich habe auch keine Apps "gekauft". Die Apps, die ich nutze, sind alle Nutzername-unabhängig oder IMHO nicht an Google gebunden, zB WhatsApp ist ja an die Tel.Nummer gebunden und nicht ans googleKonto, oder? Oder das Simpsons-Spiel "Tabbed out" ist mit einem Origin-Konto verknüpft, nicht mit Google. Ebenfalls Twitter - oder?


@Standort: was genau ist überhaupt Now? Ich hab Standorte aus, weil es Akku kostet und mir rein gar keinen Vorteil bringt. Ich mach das nur an, wenn ich wirklich mal irgendwo bin und DANN wissen will, ob es in der Nähe etwas gibt, was ich grad brauche - zB für ein Busticket kann ich per Standort bestimmen, wo ich grad bin und nachsehen, wann der nächste Bus fährt, anstatt dass ich den Haltestellennamen wissen muss, um online nachzusehen. Und andere Leute geht es nix an, wo ich grad bin, daher brauch ich so was für socialmedia&co auch nicht. Werbung wiederum wäre mir an sich wurscht, aber da eben der Nachteil "Akkuverbrauch" vorhanden ist, lass ich es aus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Oktober 2015)

Also du brauchst dir da eig keine sorgen machen. Dedizierte Accounts bleiben dediziert. Ich hab Standorte auf Energie sparen, zieht null Akku und für Wetterapps ganz gut.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2015)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also du brauchst dir da eig keine sorgen machen. Dedizierte Accounts bleiben dediziert. Ich hab Standorte auf Energie sparen, zieht null Akku und für Wetterapps ganz gut.


Ich hab btw. bei dem kommenden Handy (ZTE Blade V6) eine Funktion, wo ich jeder App Rechte sperren kann, also einzelne Rechte. Wenn ich jetzt zb einer Wetterapp den Standortrechte gebe: wäre GPS dann also nicht immer an, sondern nur in Intervallen, oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen? Weißt du das zufällig? Erst dann an, wenn man die App startet, bringt ja nix  ,das dauert ja oft eine Weile, bis GPS Kontakt gefunden hat ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Oktober 2015)

Also App Ops nimmt apos denn  zugriff auf bestimmte Funktionen. Sagst du beispielsweise du nimmt Facebook die Standort Rechte, kannst du über die App deinen Standort nicht mehr teilen, die App selbst kann aber auch nicht alleine darauf zugreifen. Hast du Standort im Stromsparmodus an, wird dieser über Wifi und GSM Netz ermittelt.


----------



## Offset (26. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir (benutze XPrivacy zur Rechteverwaltung) bekommt die App einfach kein Zugriff auf alles was mit GPS zu tun hat, sie kann also GPS nicht einschalten, das muss ich machen.

Wenn das GPS nicht immer an ist, musst du es erst einschalten wenn die App gestartet wird und damit eben kurz warten.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2015)

Okay. War an sich auch eher aus Interesse, denn Standort ist bei mir bislang echt selten wichtig - ich bin an sich immer da, wo ich mich eh auskenne, und wenn nicht, hab ich mich schon vorher informiert wo die Dinge sind, die ich suche    und fürs Wetter hab ich eh 3-4 Stadtteile, in denen ich idR bin, da sind die Unterschiede dann ja auch nicht so riesig.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2015)

So, das neue Handy ist da und gefällt mir sehr gut, aber eine Sache stört, wo ich nicht weiß, ob es an Android 5.0 allgemein liegt (hatte bisher 4.2 oder so) oder nicht, denn manche Sachen sind ja bei 5.0 anders, oder sie waren anders wg. des S4 Minis, keine Ahnung... ^^  Ich hab z.B. 10 Min verzweifelt probiert, per Drücken auf der Seite einen Ordner zu erstellen (so ging es beim S4 Mini) und nach Misserfolg alles für mich weitere Logische probiert, bis ich im Netz rausfand, dass man nur eine App auf der anderen ablegen muss, um einen Ordner zu erzeugen...  

Wo ich aber jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden hab: man kann ja per Tastendruck (beim neuen Handy einfach EIN Druck auf die Taste links unten, beim S4 Mini Home-Button gedrückt halten) die "offenen" Apps anzeigen lassen. Beim S4 mini gab es auch einen Punkt "alle schließen", beim ZTE Blade V6 nicht. Liegt das jetzt am Handy oder an Android? Es kann ja sein, dass eine spezielle Geste seit 5.0 oder so alles schließt...  Und wenn es am Handy liegt: ist das jetzt eine Funktion, die normalerweise üblich ist, so dass es ein Negativpunkt fürs Blade V6 ist, oder war es beim S4 Mini eher was "besonderes", dass man alle Apps schließen konnte?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Oktober 2015)

liegt vermutlich am ZTE skin. ist aber nicht schlimm, sollte man eh nie machen, hast ja schließlich ein intelligentes RAM Management am Start.


----------



## Offset (28. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du ein Samsung hattest musst du dich erst von Touchwiz umgewöhnen.
Eine alle schließen Funktion gibts normal, das sind drei horizontale Striche in dem Menü mit den letzten Apps.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2015)

Gibt eh kein Grund alle zu killen. 
Ich schließe nie apps, es sei denn es gibt mal ein Problem mit einer App. 
Hat eh kein Einfluss auf Akku, du verschenkst nur Performance wenn du alle apps killst. 
Bzw killst du die Apps ja nicht damit, ist ja mehr eine Funktion um dort Weiter zu machen wo du aufgehört hast und um schnell in apps zu wechseln. 

Wenn zte sich an stock-android orientiert, dann fehlt vermutlich so ein Button, bei Stock-Androud fehlt so einiges leider.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2015)

okay, ich wusste nicht, dass die Apps keine Last darstellen. Manchmal will ich halt auch einfach der Übersicht halber alle schließen   beim Blade V6 gibt es wohl zwei "Grunddesigns" für die Screens: Launcher3 und MiraVor. Ich nutze letzteres, was voreingestellt und gefällt mir besser. Bei Launcher3 fehlen einige Icons, so dass ich  zB nicht mal gefunden hab, wie man zu den Einstellungen gelangen kann, so dass ich dann das noch "offene" Einstellungs-Fenster über die App-Übersicht vorholte.


Was auch noch anders ist: bei Samsung waren nur DIE Apps auf den Screens (Home- und Nachbar-Screens), die man aus einer App-Liste auch auf einem Screen abgelegt hat. und diese Liste hat man, genau wie Widgets, per langem Drücken auf den Screen aufgerufen. Beim Blade V6 (oder vlt liegt es auch am nicht-Samsung-Android oder an Android 5.0 ? ) sind alle Apps auf "Seite 2", auch die, die ich nicht brauche. Einfach "entfernen" geht aber nicht, da erscheint nämlich beim Papierkorb "deinstallieren" und nicht nur "entfernen". Zuerst dachte ich "hmm, doof...", aber dann fiel mir ein: ich kann ja einfach einen Ordner erstellen mit selten/nie genutzten Apps, und schon wird kein Platz verschwendet  


Nebenbei: hat jemand die *kicker-App* und nutzt dort auch den Toralarm? Ich finde ums Verrecken nicht raus, wo und wie man bei den Spielen in der Liveübersicht den Alarm aktivieren kann ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Oktober 2015)

ich glaube du wirst am glücklichsten wenn du dir den nova launcher installierst


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei: hat jemand die *kicker-App* und nutzt dort auch den Toralarm? Ich finde ums Verrecken nicht raus, wo und wie man bei den Spielen in der Liveübersicht den Alarm aktivieren kann ^^




Drück mal bei nem Spiel auf die Spielminute die angezeigt wird


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2015)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Drück mal bei nem Spiel auf die Spielminute die angezeigt wird


 da muss man erst Mal drauf kommen, da das gleiche Uhrsymbol in der Übersicht mit allen Spielen NICHT den Alarm aktiviert...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was auch noch anders ist: bei Samsung waren nur DIE Apps auf den Screens (Home- und Nachbar-Screens), die man aus einer App-Liste auch auf einem Screen abgelegt hat. und diese Liste hat man, genau wie Widgets, per langem Drücken auf den Screen aufgerufen. Beim Blade V6 (oder vlt liegt es auch am nicht-Samsung-Android oder an Android 5.0 ? ) sind alle Apps auf "Seite 2", auch die, die ich nicht brauche. Einfach "entfernen" geht aber nicht, da erscheint nämlich beim Papierkorb "deinstallieren" und nicht nur "entfernen". Zuerst dachte ich "hmm, doof...", aber dann fiel mir ein: ich kann ja einfach einen Ordner erstellen mit selten/nie genutzten Apps, und schon wird kein Platz verschwendet



Tja da orientiert sich der Launcher an Apple, ähnlich wie Huawei es tut. 
Ist halt nichts für jemanden der gern Ordnung hat. Wenn dich das nervt kein App-Drawer zu haben, siehe dir wie schon vorgeschlagen mal den Nova-Launcher an. Nutze ich seit Jahren, man kann komplett alles anpassen und er ist schnell. Über die Jahre ist er immer besser geworden.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Tja da orientiert sich der Launcher an Apple, ähnlich wie Huawei es tut.
> Ist halt nichts für jemanden der gern Ordnung hat. Wenn dich das nervt kein App-Drawer zu haben, siehe dir wie schon vorgeschlagen mal den Nova-Launcher an. Nutze ich seit Jahren, man kann komplett alles anpassen und er ist schnell. Über die Jahre ist er immer besser geworden.


  Ist wie gesagt kein Problem, ich lege einfach einen Ordner für die Apps an, die ich nie oder so gut wie nie aktiv öffne.  

Jetzt an "Tag 3" bin ich mit dem Handy schon gut vertraut, hat sich echt gelohnt. Es ist vor allem bei Appsstarts viel schneller als das s4 Mini, und die Fotos sind ebenfalls besser, dazu auch das größere, aber nicht zu große Display, so dass es weniger Tippfehler gibt      Gab nur Kleinigkeiten zum Umgewöhnen, z.B. hab ich ein Entsperr-Muster eingerichtet. Beim Samsung: Taste drücken, Muster ein"wischen". Beim Blade V6: Taste drücken Wischen, erst dann kommt die Musterabfrage. Wenn beim ersten Wischen dann aus Versehen in den Bereich links unten vom Display kommt, wo bei entsperrtem Display das Icon für "Anrufe" ist, kommt man nach dem Entsperren ins Telefonmenü statt zum Startscreen. Ich dachte zuerst, das sei ein Bug, weil man das Anruf-Icon vor dem Wischen NICHT sieht, aber dann hab ich selber verstanden, dass ich beim Wischen einfach nicht so weit "unten links" starten sollte.


Eine andere Frage: ich habe so komische Smileys (Emoji), die aussehen wie "Säcke" und nicht wie früher gewohnt "oldscool"-Smileys - ist das neu bei Android 5.0, oder hab ich da aus versehen was umgestellt über die Tastatur"app" (nennt sich TouchPal) ? Innerhalb der jeweiligen App wiederum, in den WhatsApp-Chats, werden die gewohnten Smileys angezeigt...


----------



## hendrosch (29. Oktober 2015)

Das sind seit je her die Android Smileys. Ich weiss nicht wer die Whatsapp smileys zu erst hatte aber die gibt's so soweit ich weiss nur bei Samsung, Apple und diversen Apps.
Praktisch sind die aber gleich wenn man mal drauf achtet sind das die gleichen nur mit anderer optik und sehen dann bei anderen z.B. Aufem iPhone wieder “normal“ aus.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Das sind seit je her die Android Smileys. .


  Ach so, okay - ich hatte vorher ein Sony, da ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, hatte da auch kein WhatsApp. Und das S4 Mini hatte ich seit knapp 2 Jahren.

Ja, dass die Smileys das gleiche "ausdrücken" war mir natürlich klar, aber manche sehen echt seltsam aus, wenn man nur die WhatsApp-Smileys kennt


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute, wo kann ich im Nova-Launcher den Desktop "freezen" damit mach Icons *nicht *unabsichtlich oder durch längeres drücken verschieben kann ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Oktober 2015)

Nova Einstellungen, Startbildschirm, Erweitert, Bildschirm sperren


----------



## Metalic (5. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich mein Nexus 5 wieder zum laufen bekomme? 
Habe gerade ein kleines Android Update gemacht (2,5 MB). Alles installiert, alles paletti. Smartphone startet neu und will die 35 Apps optimieren oder was auch immer. Beim 6. oder 7. geht das Telefon plötzlich aus und wenn ich es neu starte fängt er von vorne an. Bitte sagt mir dass da noch etwas zu retten ist


----------



## Offset (5. November 2015)

Hast du eine Custom Recovery drauf?
Einfach mal den cache leeren könnte helfen.


----------



## norse (5. November 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich mein Nexus 5 wieder zum laufen bekomme?
> Habe gerade ein kleines Android Update gemacht (2,5 MB). Alles installiert, alles paletti. Smartphone startet neu und will die 35 Apps optimieren oder was auch immer. Beim 6. oder 7. geht das Telefon plötzlich aus und wenn ich es neu starte fängt er von vorne an. Bitte sagt mir dass da noch etwas zu retten ist



Wichtige Daten drauf? wenn nein dann reseten:
Nexus 5: Factory Reset ? Hard Reset und Soft Reset ? GIGA

Ansonsten dort mal den Cache löschen


> Android-Cache löschenWie Ihr den Android-Cache löschen könnt, zeigen wir Euch in der folgenden Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung. Generell gelingt das Leeren des Caches nur im Recovery-Modus.
> 
> 
> Startet Euer Smartphone oder Tablet im Recovery-Modus. Wie das funktioniert, könnt ihr hier nachlesen: Android: Recovery-Modus starten, Funktionen im Überblick – Was tun bei “Kein Befehl“?
> ...


----------



## Metalic (5. November 2015)

Habe es wieder hinbekommen nach ungefähr 10 Neustarts. Anscheinend war der Akku leer. Bevor ich das update gestartet habe war er allerdings bei über 70%... Dann wird das wohl bald ne Grätsche mache


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. November 2015)

Hab mir gerade ein OnePlus X bestellt. Ich freu mich schon.
 Denke ich schreibe dann nochmal wie es so ist.
Hab deswegen btw auch noch nen Invite frei, wenn jemand einen braucht, einfach ne PN schreiben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. November 2015)

Ich bin am überlegen mein M8 einzutauschen. Hatte aber eig das 5x im Visier.

Edit: 529€ für 32GB, WTF!?


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. November 2015)

Das 5X ist viel zu teuer. 
Wieso möchtest du das M8 loswerden?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. November 2015)

Das one x9 kommt bald raus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. November 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das 5X ist viel zu teuer.
> Wieso möchtest du das M8 loswerden?


Die Kamera ist einfach zu schlecht. Und ich bin nicht der große knipser, aber wenn dann sollen die Bilder auch mach was aussehen. [emoji52]


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. November 2015)

bleib jetzt doch beim m8, gibt einfach kein schöneres Smartphone, und die Haptik vom Plus X fand ich leider nicht toll.


----------



## DrSin (11. November 2015)

M8 war für mich, abgesehen von der haptik, dass schlechteste was ich bisher hatte. Von der Software bis zur Kamera über den 3 mal infolge defekten Speicher sowie ein Bentgate.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. November 2015)

DrSin schrieb:


> M8 war für mich, abgesehen von der haptik, dass schlechteste was ich bisher hatte. Von der Software bis zur Kamera über den 3 mal infolge defekten Speicher sowie ein Bentgate.


Hab ne custom sense 7 drauf, und mein Speicher ist immer noch sehr flott. 
Die Kamera ist wahrlich schlecht.
Dafür gute Akku Laufzeit, und wenn auch kein Amoled, ein tolles Display.

Will aber Fingerprint Reader


----------



## DrSin (11. November 2015)

Meins booted atm gar nicht mehr, nand zum vierten Mal platt. Bin aber auch schon seit Mai zum z3 compact gewechselt, das läuft perfekt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. November 2015)

woran machst du fest das es der nand ist?


----------



## DrSin (11. November 2015)

Hängt vorm hboot, Flash per ruu geht nicht mehr, error writing partitions, sowohl ruu.zip von der sd als auch per Exe. Kündigte sich auch jedes mal, dauernd waren Daten weg und irgendwann waren von den 16gb sogut wie alle weg. Per adb damals einige Dinge ausgelesen die das dann auch bestätigt haben


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2015)

Mal ne Frage: bei meinem S4 Mini hat mich gestört, dass die email-App nach ner Weile keine neuen Mails mehr automatisch angezeigt hat. Ich musste also erst die App starten und dann mails abrufen. Jetzt hab ich bei meinem neuen Handy die telekom-App, und da hat es geklappt: sobald eine neue Mail da war, wurde die auch per Signal verkündet. Doch nach ca 2 Wochen ging es plötzlich nicht mehr, auch ein Handy-Neustart brachte keine Änderung...

ist das jetzt die App schuld, oder ist das ein allgemeines Android-Phänomen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. November 2015)

Gmail gibt mir immer bescheid.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2015)

Ich benutze Outlook, da habe ich das Problem trotzt großer Mailmengen nicht. Allerdings entscheidet es intelligent auf welche Mails es hinweisen sollte und auf welche nicht. Finde ich prima, könnte Amdere aber stören.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. November 2015)

Ich benutz googlemail klappt perfekt


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2015)

Also, ich hab jetzt auch mal in gmail den Account mit eingetragen - nur hab ich seit 13h so oder so noch keine neue email bekommen und konnte es noch nicht prüfen, ob es DA klappt....     könnte mir zwar selber einfach ne mail senden, aber naja, kommt sicher bald eh irgendeine mail    aber das komische, dass es bei meinem alten Handy auch so war, und zwar mit ner anderen App. Daher meine Frage, ob das vlt ein bekanntes Phänomen ist ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2015)

Irgendwelche Energiesparmodi aktiviert?


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Energiesparmodi aktiviert?


 Nee, gar nix.

Ich hab jetzt was kurioses: ich hatte bei der telekom-App die Benachrichtigungsfunktion abgestellt und dann gmail eingerichtet. Nun kam heute auch eine mail, die dann von gmail sofort per Pushnachricht verkündet wurde. Danach hab ich bei der telekom-App mal die Benachrichtigung wieder aktiviert - und nun kamen inzwischen 2-3 mails, auf die von der Telekom-App sofort hingewiesen wurde, aber nicht mehr von gmail...  ^^   Komische Sache, oder nicht? Ich hatte gmail auch vorher, also nach Ersteinrichtung des Handys, NICHT genutzt, sondern zum ersten Mal gestern eingerichtet, nur falls das einer fragen will.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nee, gar nix.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt was kurioses: ich hatte bei der telekom-App die Benachrichtigungsfunktion abgestellt und dann gmail eingerichtet. Nun kam heute auch eine mail, die dann von gmail sofort per Pushnachricht verkündet wurde. Danach hab ich bei der telekom-App mal die Benachrichtigung aktiviert - und nun kamen inzwischen 2-3 mail, die von der Telekom-App sofort hingewiesen wurde, aber nicht mehr von gmail...  ^^   Komische Sache, oder nicht? Ich hatte gmail auch vorher, also nach Ersteinrichtung des Handys NICHT genutzt, sondern zum ersten Mal gestern eingerichtet, nur falls das einer fragen will.


landen eventuell im spam Ordner bei gmail


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> landen eventuell im spam Ordner bei gmail


 Nein. Hab jetzt mal gmail gestartet, und da wurden die zwei Mails beim Starten dann auch angezeigt als Push-Mitteilung.

Ich hab allerdings jetzt gesehen, dass ich "intelligentes Energiesparen" aktiv habe, nur: warum sollte DAS der Grund sein? Es ging ja 2 Wochen und dann nicht mehr, und von anderen Apps kommen IMHO alle Nachrichten an: WhattsApp, SMS, Sport-Ticker von 3 versch. Apps, News-Meldungen von 4 News-Apps...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2015)

Nur zur Info, Gmail bimmelt nicht bei jeder neuen Mail, sondern immer nur bei der "ersten"  ungelesenen. Machen viele apps so, sonst würde das Handy ununterbrochen bimmeln und die Benachrichtigungs-LED wäre sinnlos


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, Gmail bimmelt nicht bei jeder neuen Mail, sondern immer nur bei der "ersten"  ungelesenen. Machen viele apps so, sonst würde das Handy ununterbrochen bimmeln und die Benachrichtigungs-LED wäre sinnlos


 Du meinst jetzt aber lediglich, dass es nicht erneut "bimmelt", wenn man die Push-Nachricht noch nicht geöffnet oder "wegwischt" hat, oder? Denn es kann auf keinen Fall sein, dass man nach der Benachrichtigung erst eine Mail mind 1x geöffnet haben muss, da ich definitiv auch viele mails (Werbung halt) erst gar nicht gelesen habe und danach trotzdem zunächst zuverlässig die neuen Benachrichtigungen ankamen.

Beweis grad eben erst:  ich hab vor 20 Min eine mail bekommen:  "ringeling"-Ton, Display entsperren, Push-Nachricht "eine neue email von Thalia.de", wegwischen, Display wieder sperren. Dann hab ich (per PC) mir selber eine neue mail geschickt. Ein paar Minuten später "ringeling", neue Nachricht "eine neue email von herbboy". 

 Übrigens kam jetzt komischerweise dann die Nachricht wieder von BEIDEN Apps...


----------



## JackOnell (17. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mal ne Frage bezüglich meines Netztanbieters.
ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr bei Lidl eine Prepaidkarte geholt, was über Fonic lief.
Seit Oktober bietet Lidl aber kein Fonic mehr an sondern Irgend ein D Netz.
Fonic hat das ganze übernommen, und ich konnte meine Option für die ich 6,95€ bezahle behalten.
Das ganze nennt sich Smartphone-Internet-Flat. Allerdings bekomme ich irgendwie keine Reload Option mehr wenn ich meine 500 MB aufgebraucht habe, komischerweise habe ich bei mir zuhause auch LidlMobil und sonst nur noch Fonic Mobil.
kennt einer das Problem ? Ich kann mich nur noch bei Fonic anmelden und dort steht das ich eine Sms bekomme um neues Volumen zu kaufen, allerdings kommt da auch nix.
ich könnte mir vorstellen das die meinen Vertrag loshaben wollen da Fonic für meine Leistungen eigentlich 9,95€ verlangt....


----------



## JackOnell (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe das Netztproblem gelöst....
Doch jetzt ein neues Problem.
Ich Laufe sehr viel und nutze schon lange die Runtastic APP, nur aktuell mit meinem P8 will das nicht richtig laufen.
ständig bricht die Aufzeichnung ab, ohne einen mux ich merke das halt immer nur dann wenn länger keine Pulsansage mehr kommt.
Liegt das vllt an den Einstellungen von Huawei oder ist das GPS schlecht bei dem gerät ???
Ansonsten mal Frohe Weihnachten vorweg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Dezember 2015)

Ist die app bei den "geschützten Apps"  drin?


----------



## JackOnell (25. Dezember 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist die app bei den "geschützten Apps"  drin?


Nein ich glaube da war sie nicht drin, werde es mal mit einem kleinen Lauf Testen. Ich glaube bei meiner Laufleistung ist eh langfristig eine Laufuhr mit Gps interessant


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Dezember 2015)

Hey zusammen, 
ich suche Schriftarten / fonts für mein HTC ONE M8
bin auch bereit (wenn nötig) etwas zu zahlen.. 
Was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Dezember 2015)

nur  stock oder helvetica


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Dezember 2015)

Mehr kann man nicht draufpacken?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Dezember 2015)

doch mit Sicherheit, der Play Store ist voll mit fonts. Die sind nur alle gottlos hässlich und unlesbar.
Roboto Fonts gehen natürlich auch immer.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Januar 2016)

Weiß jemand zufällig ob CM13 für das s3 (i9300) schon stable läuft?
Oder sollte ich lieber noch etwas abwarten?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2016)

läuft im nightly Channel, also nix stable


----------



## Hardwell (7. Januar 2016)

Ok danke für die info,  dann warte ich noch bis es stable ist.


----------



## moe (8. Januar 2016)

Moin Leute,

Nachdem mein HOX+ langsam, aber sicher den Geist aufgibt (Ich muss nach dem zweiten Displaytausch immer auf die untere linke Ecke drücken, damit die Bildschirmbeleuchtung anbleibt), brauch ich nen neuen Androiden. Mein Budget liegt bei 200 Öre, gerne auch weniger. Es sollte zwischen 4 und 5 Zoll groß sein, nen ordentlichen Softwaresupport haben und gute Hardware für das Geld liefern. Ein austauschbarer Akku wäre schön, ist aber kein muss, lange halten sollte er allerdings schon. Der Speicher sollte mind. 32gb haben, ob intern oder extern ist mir egal, ebenso wie der Hersteller. Nur HTC ist raus, denen geb ich kein Geld mehr.

Ich bin bei meiner bisherigen Suche auch über Seiten wie Coolicool.com gestolpert. Da gibts recht ansehnliche Hardware für wenig Geld, und das nicht nur von Billigheimern. 
Aber was ist davon zu halten? 
Gibts hier Leute, die Erfahrungen mit Geräten nicht namhafter Hersteller haben?


----------



## Offset (8. Januar 2016)

Ich würde sagen Moto g oder xperia m4 aqua, weil das mMn. die einzigen sind, bei denen man auf Updates hoffen kann. Das Moto g würde ich aber nur in der 16gb Variante nehmen, weil dieses 2gb Ram hat, 1gb ist heute zu wenig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Januar 2016)

oneplus x eventuell ?
ist weit über budget, aber auch das beste Smartphone für wenig Geld.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht ja auch was gebrauchtes? Sowas á la LG G2 oder ähnliches... Beim G2 gibt es noch Cyanogenmod um auf Android 5.1.1 zu kommen. Ansonten würde ich auch in Richtung Motorola bzw. M4 Aqua gehen...


----------



## Offset (8. Januar 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich auch etwas gebrauchtes nehmen. Meine Vorschläge sind irgendwie auch nur Kompromisse, aber manche Leute haben etwas gegen gebrauchte Dinge.

Mein xperia z2 war auch gebraucht und ich bin top zufrieden. Die werden übrigens auch um die 200€ gehandelt.

Was Updates angeht finde ich gerade Sony und Motorola am besten, selbst das z2 soll noch Android 6 bekommen.


----------



## moe (8. Januar 2016)

Generell habe ich nichts gegen Gebrauchtkäufe, bei Handys sehe ich das allerdings anders. Da muss neu schon sein, vor allem, wenn ich den Verkäufer nicht persönlich kenne und der Akku nicht einfach so austauschbar ist.

Mein Bruder hat, soweit ich weiß, das MotoG2 und ist damit ganz zufrieden.
Allerdings würde ich auch auf dem deutschen Markt relativ unbekannten Herstellern wie Lenovo ne Chance geben, muss also nicht unbedingt von einem der großen sein.

Es soll auch kein Übersmartphone sein. Wenns von der Leistung meinem bisherigen ähnlich ist (sollte schon drin sein, oder?), passt die Sache.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2016)

Motorola ist Lenovo
Wenn du ein gutes günstiges sucht mit langem Updatesupport ist das MotoG echt klasse meine Freundin hat es (1. Gen)und für das Geld echt klasse nur die Kamera ist echt schlecht aber bei der dritten Generation soll die Kamera mittlerweile auch gute Fotos machen. 
Von daher würde ich die 3te. Gen kaufen gibts ja auch schon ca. 170€
Motorola Moto G 3rd Gen. 8GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Motorola Moto G 2015 Test: Nüchternheit mit einem Hauch Extravaganz | areamobile.de
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_slr1fsAOU
Motorola Moto G 3 - Test - CHIP


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (8. Januar 2016)

Würde es niemals mit nur 1 GB RAM kaufen, ab LP meiner Meinung nach unerträglich!


----------



## moe (8. Januar 2016)

@Soldat: Schon klar, aber Lenovo verkauft auch unter eigenem Markennamen Smartphones.

Da es in meinem Budget einige Modelle gibt, die 2GB RAM haben, ist das Moto G3 wohl raus. Soll ja wieder n paar Jahre halten das Ding. 

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Huawei P8 Lite oder Sony M4 Aqua?


----------



## Offset (8. Januar 2016)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, das Moto g3 mit 16 gb hat 2gb Arbeitsspeicher!


----------



## Atent123 (8. Januar 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Generell habe ich nichts gegen Gebrauchtkäufe, bei Handys sehe ich das allerdings anders. Da muss neu schon sein, vor allem, wenn ich den Verkäufer nicht persönlich kenne und der Akku nicht einfach so austauschbar ist.
> 
> Mein Bruder hat, soweit ich weiß, das MotoG2 und ist damit ganz zufrieden.
> Allerdings würde ich auch auf dem deutschen Markt relativ unbekannten Herstellern wie Lenovo ne Chance geben, muss also nicht unbedingt von einem der großen sein.
> ...



Lenovo und unbekannt ?
Deren Thinkpad sind Legendär.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2016)

Und nicht selbst erfunden sondern von IBM gekauft. Genau wie jetzt Motorola Mobility.


----------



## moe (9. Januar 2016)

@Offset: Das fällt aber latent aus meinem Budget.

@Atent123: Ich meine natürlich im Smartphonesegment. Hätte ich vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen.


----------



## GusTarballs (10. Januar 2016)

@ moe 
Kommt für dich 5,5 Zoll noch in Frage? Kannst du auch ohne LTE Band 20 leben? Falls du beide Fragen mit ja beantworten kannst, wäre das Xiaomi Redmi 2 eine Option. Kostenpunkt 140 Euro inkl. Versand und Zoll bei Import aus China.


----------



## moe (10. Januar 2016)

Darüber bin ich auch schon gestolpert. Nur: Eigentlich ist mir das One X+ mit seinen 4,7 Zoll schon zu groß, aber der Markt gibt drunter leider nicht viel her. Die 5,5 Zoll Modelle stehen erst mal außen vor. Wenn, dann würde es aber eher das Lenovo K3 Note.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Januar 2016)

Vorsicht bei den Chinateilen einige jann man ohne Flashen der Herstellerrom nicht benutzen weil so viel Müll und Spionageapps drauf ist Grad wenn es keinen richtigen Vertrieb wie bei oneplus oder oppo gibt.
Also würd ich mich da vorher informieren bei jedem Gerät was in Frage kommt.


----------



## moe (10. Januar 2016)

Auch bei Lenovo?
Ich tendiere stark zum Sony M4 Aqua, allerdings ist mir das eigentlich, wie gesagt, zu groß.
Das Huawei P8 Lite wäre auch ein Kandidat, allerdings scheint da der Akku der große Minuspunkt zu sein

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem BQ Aquaris M4.5 gemacht? Sieht von den Specs her ganz gut aus und ist sogar noch 2mm kürzer als mein HOX+.


----------



## DrSin (10. Januar 2016)

Dir ist beim m4 aqua schon bewusst das der nutzbare Speicher "etwas" knapp ist?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Januar 2016)

Das Aqua ist doch total bescheiden. 
Lieber noch das Budget auf 250-300€ anheben und sich anständige Geräte kaufen.


----------



## Offset (10. Januar 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Leistungs- und Ausstattungssprung zwischen 200 und 250€ riesig. 
Für 250€ bekommt man schon einen Snapdragon 810 im lg g flex 2.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Januar 2016)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei den Chinateilen einige jann man ohne Flashen der Herstellerrom nicht benutzen weil so viel Müll und Spionageapps drauf ist Grad wenn es keinen richtigen Vertrieb wie bei oneplus oder oppo gibt.
> Also würd ich mich da vorher informieren bei jedem Gerät was in Frage kommt.


hatte sowohl oppo als auch oneplus. sehr cleane Roms ab Werk.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Januar 2016)

oppo und oneplus haben auch einen echten Europäischen Vertrieb.
Die Lenovo Ulefones usw. eben nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Januar 2016)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> oppo und oneplus haben auch einen echten Europäischen Vertrieb.
> Die Lenovo Ulefones usw. eben nicht.


post falsch verstanden [emoji37]


----------



## moe (10. Januar 2016)

@DrSin: Sollte sich doch alles auf die SD-Karte auslagern lassen, oder nicht?

@Bioschnitzel: Warum ist das bescheiden? Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Mehr Geld wollte ich dafür eigentlich nicht locker machen. Außer n bisschen surfen, Messenger, ab und zu mal was spielen und viel Musik hören mach ich mit meinem Handy nix. Das sollte für 200 Öre schon drin sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Januar 2016)

Allein die Tatsache das nur 4gb interner Speicher zur Verfügung steht, geht doch gar nicht. 
Ich kenne das von meiner Freundin, wenig Apps installiert und schon kann man keine Apps mehr aktualisieren weil immer die Meldung kommt "Speicher voll". 
Das geht nämlich sehr schnell, auch bei wenigen Apps. Da hilft dann auch keine Erweiterung per SD-Karte. 
Auch hat die Kamera derbe Mikro-Probleme. 
Für mich wäre das nichts.


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2016)

Der geringe Speicher ist schon irgendwie n Argument. 
Mal angenommen, ich leg n Fuffi drauf, wäre das Moto G3 ne Option? 
Außer dem und dem Honor 6 sehe ich da nicht viele Alternativen.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Januar 2016)

Meine Mutter hat 1,5GB intern frei, trotz nur weniger Apps ist der direkt nach einem Monat wieder mit Medien und gecacheten Seiten voll...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2016)

Jap das mein ich. Auch reserviert sich Android noch Platz. Selbst wenn augenscheinlich 1gb frei ist, gibt es bereits die Meldung das keine Apps aktualisiert oder installiert werden können. Daher ist das Aqua ein absolutes Fail-Produkt. 

Wenn du Zeit hast, warte doch auf Schnäppchen. Aktuell ist zum Beispiel das S6 sau günstig dank 100€ cashback. 
Oder kurz vor Weihnachten wurde das Honor 7 an einem Tag für 279 statt 350€ angeboten, da haben wir auch zugeschlagen. Mehr Smartphone für das Geld geht nicht.


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2016)

Zeit ist leider das, was ich nicht hab. Ich muss immer auf die linke untere Ecke drücken, damit die Displaybeleuchtung an bleibt. 

So ein Übergerät wie das S6 brauch ich gar nicht und will demzufolge auch nicht so viel Kohle für n neues locker machen. Bei 250 ist Schluss.
Wie gesagt, außer n bisschen surfen, Messenger, ab und zu mal was spielen und viel Musik hören mach ich mit meinem Handy nix.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Januar 2016)

Dafür reicht das motog der 2ten,3ten gen oder p8lite


----------



## Metalic (12. Januar 2016)

Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich mein Nexus 5 zu rooten und damit auf die aktuellste Android Version zu verzichten?
Würde gerne die eine oder andere App zum blocken von Werbung installieren aber dafür bräuchte ich Rootrechte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2016)

Schwierig. 
Ich hatte bisher alle meine Geräte gerootet, allein schon wegen dem Adblocker.
Bei meinem aktuellen Honor 7 allerdings noch nicht, ich denke ich erspare mir das ganze gebastel und gemache.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Januar 2016)

Beim Nexus gibts doch sicher im Xda ne Stock rooted romzip zum Flashen sobald ein update draußen ist von daher musst du normal auf nix verzichten.


----------



## Metalic (12. Januar 2016)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Beim Nexus gibts doch sicher im Xda ne Stock rooted romzip zum Flashen sobald ein update draußen ist von daher musst du normal auf nix verzichten.



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, nur leider verstehe ich sie nicht 
Habe kaum bis absolut gar keine Ahnung vom rooten. Hab mein S2 damals gerootet aber keine Ahnung was ich da angestellt habe :x


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Januar 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, nur leider verstehe ich sie nicht
> Habe kaum bis absolut gar keine Ahnung vom rooten. Hab mein S2 damals gerootet aber keine Ahnung was ich da angestellt habe :x



Man muss sich nur ein bisschen einlesen, danach ist es nicht so schwer


----------



## Metalic (14. Januar 2016)

Ich greife das Thema Root beim Nexus 5 nochmal auf. 
Welche Seite ist zu empfehlen was das Thema angeht? Will es jetzt doch ganz gerne durchziehen. Auch was xda oder Stock rooted rom zip bedeutet würde ich  ganz gerne mal irgendwo lesen. 
Diese verdammte Werbung überall muss nun weg. Selbst in gekauften Apps wird mittlerweile Werbung angezeigt. Geht gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Offset (14. Januar 2016)

Xda-developers ist die beste Seite was solche Sachen angeht. Damit weißt du auch schon was mit xda gemeint ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Januar 2016)

Würde erstmal bei android-Hilfe.de schauen, da hat man es erstmal auf deutsch [emoji4]


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (14. Januar 2016)

Für nexen einfach immer das Nexus Root Toolkit, begleitet einen von den Treibern bis zur recovery [emoji106]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Nix mehr los hier? Alle zu Apple gewechselt?


----------



## Offset (30. März 2016)

Ich bin einfach top zufrieden mit meinem z2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Honor hats endlich geschafft mein Android 6 Update rauszubringen. Nur sind natürlich jetzt die Downloadserver überlastet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. März 2016)

Beim Note edge kam jetzt das Sicherheitsupdate raus. 
Google hatte ja das jetzt erst Released. 
Wie sieht es da bei euch aus?


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Honor hats endlich geschafft mein Android 6 Update rauszubringen. Nur sind natürlich jetzt die Downloadserver überlastet.



Hast du auch das Honor 7? Bei mir tut sich noch nichts.


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. März 2016)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es da bei euch aus?



Bin Sicherheitspatch-Ebene 1. März beim S6.
Müsste ja bald wieder was kommen^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hast du auch das Honor 7? Bei mir tut sich noch nichts.



Jap. 

Update kann man bereits manuell runterladen und installieren direkt von der Honor-Support Seite. 
Entpacken, auf SD Karte in den Ordner Dload kopieren und in der Update-App das lokale Update durchführen. 


Muss sagen, echt schick vom Optischen her, bin erstmal zufrieden


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. März 2016)

Während dem Updatevorgang kam irgendwann "failured" und eine Aufforderung zum Reboot. Bevor mir das aufgefallen ist war der Kreisfortschritt über 50%, ich habe nicht ständig den Fortschritt kontrolliert. Kann also sein, dass ich die 100% erreicht habe und das "failure" nur ein unrelevanter Bug war.  Hatte davor extra nochmal überprüft ob meine Version B180 für das manuelle Update freigegeben worden ist und mich beim Updatevorgang auch strikt an die Anleitung gehalten:

Honor-Info - Honor 7 erhalt offizielles Marshmallow Update [PLK-L1C432B33] mit Download

Scheint trotzdem geklappt zu haben. Das Design inklusive der Apps hat sich deutlich geändert und EMUI 4.0 wird mir angezeigt, zusätzlich der Build mit der Endung ...B330. Schwein gehabt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Hatte ich ebenfalls, sind wir nicht die einzigen. Scheint trotz "failure" alles richtig zu sein. 

Das Design finde ich jetzt noch ein ticken schöner, endlich Akku-%-Anzeige innerhalb des Symbols, die Navbar ist ein wenig kleiner und die Milchglaseffekte sind auch wieder nett die dazugekommen sind


----------



## Hardwell (31. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier? Alle zu Apple gewechselt?


Ich bin zu Apple gewechselt und muss sagen bis jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## hendrosch (31. März 2016)

Was soll ich hier groß schreiben das 1+1 mit CM läuft einfach prima.
Kann alles was ich brauche und der Akku hält auch lang genug ich kann mich nicht beklagen (und das ist wenn wir mal ehrlich sind das was am Meisten in Foren anläuft)

Überlege trotzdem mir das Mi5 zu holen, meins wird langweilig. Vorteile erhoffe ich mir davon nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. April 2016)

Ja Mi5 sieht schniecke aus. Mein Akku im m8 macht schlapp


----------



## werder96 (1. April 2016)

Leider hat das mi5 aber ja kein lte Band 20


----------



## Scalon (1. April 2016)

ich würde warten wie das OnePlus Three wird, vlt wird es wieder wie das One 
hat schon jemand das CM13 OTA fürs 1+1 bekommen? Es hieß irgendwo das es in Q1 kommen sollte und das ist inzwischen vorbei


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. April 2016)

werder96 schrieb:


> Leider hat das mi5 aber ja kein lte Band 20


Kann man wahrscheinlich nach Flashen.


----------



## werder96 (2. April 2016)

Wenn es denn ein funktionierendes baseband mit Band 20 gibt


----------



## MadPolygon (2. April 2016)

Servus,
bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe 
Ich will mein derzeitiges Sony Xperia S mit ner KitKat Rom in den Ruhestand schicken, die Hardware reicht mir einfach nicht mehr aus und Updates gibt's ja auch schon seit Jelly Bean nicht mehr.
So richtig kann ich mich aber für ein neues Smartphone noch nicht entscheiden und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas auf die Sprünge helfen...

Der Preis sollte die 300€ eigentlich nicht großartig überschreiten.
Was mir wichtig ist:

5" ist mir eigentlich am liebsten, je nachdem wie die Gesamtmaße aussehen kann ich mich vielleicht auch mit 5,5" anfreunden
Full-HD
Stabiles Alu-Gehäuse (wär gut wenn die Rückseite auch aus Alu is und nicht aus Glas oder Plastik, was wieder Fingerabdrücke anzieht) und gute Verarbeitung, die Spaltmaße beim XPS haben mir z.B. weniger gefallen
3GB RAM wären nice
sollte nicht vollgepumpt sein mit Bloatware
Quick Charging wär auch ganz gut
schlichtes Design (das Oneplus X oder Xiaomi Mi5 gefällt mir z.B., abgesehen von den Fingerabdruck anziehenden Rückseiten, wobei mir letzteres eigentlich eh zu teuer ist)

Nutzung:

WhatsApp, Facebook, Reddit, Musik, viel Videostreaming über YT oder Twitch, Internetbrowsing, bissel Navigation
aufwendige 3D Spiele spiel ich eigentlich nicht, eher sowas wie Clash of Clans oder Ähnliches für kurze Pausen zwischendurch. Die neuste CPU ist also eher weniger von Nöten.

Bisher hab ich mir folgende Modelle angeschaut:

Elephone P9000: Macht an sich nen guten Eindruck, keine Ahnung wie es da mit Updates und Garantie bei Defekt aussieht
Huawei Honor 7: Im Moment mein Favorit. Beim bald erscheinenden Honor 7 Premium wurde soweit ich weiß nur der interne Speicher auf 32GB verdoppelt, aber mit ner SD Karte seh ich bei der normalen Version kein Problem
Huawei P8: Akku soll wohl nicht so der Burner sein
Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro: Is mir glaub ich zu groß und importieren müsste man es auch
Oneplus X: Ich weiß nicht so recht... Scheint kein schlechtes Teil zu sein, aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich doch nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auf die Sprünge helfen und vielleicht Erfahrungsberichte aus erster Hand zu dem ein oder anderen Smartphone liefern


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2016)

Bin mit meinem Honor 7 mega zufrieden.
Der Akku ist einfach Bombe, die Optik schlicht und edel, das UI fast komplett von Apple geklaut (was aber ein Pluspunkt in meinen Augen ist, da Stockandroid / Touchwiz und co schrecklich aussehen). 
Android 6 Update grad bekommen. 

Und für 279€ (Weihnachtsaktion gekauft) gab es kein besseres Handy was P/L angeht. 

Mit deinen Anforderungen passt es eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. April 2016)

Ich bin mit meinem Honor 7 auch zufrieden. Ich habe es im September 2015 am Releasewochenden für 299€ über vMall gekauft.

Wie Bioschnitzel bereits gesagt hat ist Android 6 bereits draußen und macht auch bei mir einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ich bin definitiv kein PowerUser und damals vom Samsung Note 1 gewechselt, das mit der Zeit aufgrund der schwachen Hardware ziemlich träge reagiert hat und ich keinen Kunstoffbomber mehr wollte. Ich nutze das Handy hauptsächlich für eine handvoll Apps, zum Surfen und gelegentlich die Kamera für Videos und Fotos wenn ich meine sehr kompakte Digicam mit einer deutlich besseren Bildquali gerade nicht zur Hand habe. Games spiele ich damit nicht. Ich habe den Speicher nachträglich auch mit einer 32GB Karte erweitert.

Ist dir die Balkenlänge in Benchmarks wichtig gibt es in diesem Preisbereich bessere Produkte und die Kamera könnte auch besser abschneiden. Allerdings passt das Honor 7 sehr gut zu den Anforderungen die ich an ein Smartphone stelle und hatte* im September 2015 für die 300€* im Vergleich zu den anderen Smartphones ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Inzwischen hat es ab er durch die ganzen Elephones, Xiaomis und wie sie nicht alle heißen starke Konkurrenz bekommen.


----------



## MadPolygon (3. April 2016)

Danke an euch beide schon mal 
Das es Marshmallow schon für das Gerät gibt ist natürlich schon mal ein Plus. Soweit ich weiß liegt da ja dieses EMUI drüber. Wie ist das so? Hab gehört, dass es da keinen AppDrawer mehr gibt, was sich für mich jetzt erstmal grausig anhört .

Die Kamera ist mir im Prinzip egal, für kurze Schnappschüsse sollte sie wohl bei jedem Smartphone in der Preisklasse ausreichen. Bin ich auf bessere Bildqualität angewiesen, dann greif ich zu meiner Mirrorless. 

Für die 279€ ist es ja schon fast ein no-brainer, gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass das vor 4 Monaten war. Derzeit gibt's das Gerät für 309€ über nen Anbieter bei Amazon bzw. 319€ über Amazon direkt (was dem Preis bei vmall.eu entspricht). Hätte ich irgendeinen Vorteil wenn ich bei vmall.eu bestellen sollte? Ich hoffe ja insgeheim, dass es nochmal ne kleine Rabattaktion gibt wenn das Honor 7 Premium am 15.4. hierzulande erscheint. Das Premium ist derzeit z.B. bei MediaMarkt für 339€ gelistet, wobei mir die zusätzlichen 16GB interner Speicher den Aufpreis von 30€ nicht wert sind. Ne 32GB oder 64GB SD Karte sollte für mich vollkommen ausreichen und die bekommt man ja schon für weit unter 30€.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2016)

Appdrawer fehlt bei fast allen Chinesischen Herstellern. 
Aber wozu gibts Apps wie den Novalauncher? 

Xiaomi und co wären für mich keine Alternative. Die Geräte sind nicht für den Europäischen Markt bestimmt, was man merkt das wichtige Frequenzen nicht unterstützt werden, teile des Betriebssystems nicht oder falsch übersetzt sind, die Geräte quasi kein Support haben (wer will es schon nach China schicken auf eigene Kosten?) und eh umständlich importiert werden müssten. 

Das Honor 7 wird eigentlich ständig als Aktion angeboten für entweder 299 oder 279€.


----------



## MadPolygon (3. April 2016)

Alles klar, hoffentlich kommt bald wieder so ne Aktion .
Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, ob der obere und untere Balken auf der Rückseite jeweils auch aus Alu ist?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2016)

Nein aus Kunststoff. 
Aber das ist gut, die Empfangsleistung ist genial. 
Da wo meine Kollegen mit Samsung Smartphones absolut Null Empfang haben, habe ich fast vollen Empfang seit dem wechsel. Vorher mit dem Samsung hatte ich das gleiche Problem. 
Ist aber kaum zu merken das es Kunststoff ist.


----------



## MadPolygon (4. April 2016)

Alles klar 
Auf vmall.eu steht derzeit "Nächster Blitzverkauf in 3 Tagen 21 Stunden...", hoffentlich gibt's da dann auch das Honor 7 im Angebot


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2016)

Also alle 2 wochen gibts so eine Aktion. 
Schau mal bei android-hilfe.de da gibt's ein Thread extra für Rabattaktionen von Honor. Da bekommt man immer gut mit wo es derzeit am günstigsten ist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. April 2016)

ähhh bin ehrlicher Weise gerade zu faul zu lesen. 

Honor 5X schon vorgeschlagen?


----------



## MadPolygon (4. April 2016)

Schau ich mir mal an. Auf den ersten Blick schrecken mich aber die 2GB RAM und die Größe ab. Der Snapdragon wär bezüglich Custom Roms wieder ein Vorteil, wie dessen Leistung im Vergleich mit der des Kirin 935 aus dem Honor 7 aussieht muss ich mal noch schauen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2016)

Customroms sind immer banane, würde ich also nicht als Kriterium auswählen. 

Das 5x ist ja quasi das Honor 7 nur in noch abgespeckterer Form.


----------



## werder96 (5. April 2016)

Denn hast du wohl noch nie gute cr gesehen oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2016)

Ich hab schon einige gesehen.
Bei allen hapert es an das gleiche. Fehlende Treiber (gerade bei GPS und der Kamera nervig), random reboots, hoher Akkuverbrauch usw. Sie sind eben nicht auf das Gerät zugeschnitten. Einzig angepassge Stockroms sind okay, weil da alles bei ist und meist funktioniert. Aber der Mehrwert steht zu keinem Verhältnis zu dem Aufwand. 

Alle labern immer wie toll bei Android doch die CR's sind. In der Realität aber nicht mal halb so toll wie es immer dargestellt wird.


----------



## hendrosch (6. April 2016)

Hängt immer stark von Handy ab.
Mein 1+1 läuft schon fast seit ich es habe auf CM und die von dir beschrieben Probleme gabs es nur bei den ersten nightlys von Lollipop.
Marshmallow läuft perfekt auch die Akkulaufzeit ist im Vergleich zum letzten Stock Rom den ich hatte (zugegeben noch mit KitKat) stetig besser geworden (also von 4->5->6). 
Das einzige was nicht gestört hat war die Kamera (APP), die war! stock besser.
Jetzt mit Snap oder wie auch immer die heißt ist das schon deutlich besser und zumindest vom benutzen mindestens gleich gut, die Qualität kann ich nicht vergleichen.

Fehlende Treiber hatte ich nicht mal mit der ersten Lollipop alpha die ich mal drauf hatte (weiß gar nicht mehr hatte glaube sogar verschiedene Roms)
Da gabs nur Probleme mim Multiboot, aber das lag nicht mal an dem custom Roms.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2016)

1+1 ist auch ein schlechtes Beispiel, da es schon cm ausgeliefert wurde.
Und fehlende Treiber nerven vor allem bei der Kamera. Da irgendein Treiber für die Kamera genommen wird entstehen halt Probleme wie:

- Qualität des Bildes schlechter als Stock-App
- Funktionen Fehlen oder funktionieren nicht
- oft Crashes der Kamera (dann ist ein Reboot erforderlich) 

Bei gps ebenso, bei kaum einer CR funktioniert gps so schnell und präzise wie bei der Stockrom. 

CR's sind eben zusammengebastelt und das merkt man.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2016)

Also ich bin hier mal komplett anderer Meinung.

Custom Rom Qualität ist sehr Hersteller abhängig.

Es gibt bei den meisten SnapDragon Phones sehr gute und in fast allen fällen, und je nach Anwendungsfall, sehr viel bessere. 

Kaufe ich mir aber ein "China" MediaTek Müll, kann ich erwarten das es keine guten CRs gibt, im Falle von MediaTek keine.
Wenn der Hersteller seinen Code, entgegen der Vereinbarung für die Nutzung von Android, nicht frei gibt, gibts auch keine Codebasis die man enhancen kann.

Desweiteren finde ich sollte hier mal klar gestellt werden, dass CyanogenSchrott keine typische CR ist, da sie nicht auf der AOSP-Base aufbaut.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2016)

Das Problem ist doch, das die CR's fast nie für das eigene Gerät geschrieben wurden. 
Vllt beim Nexus anders (das brauch auch eine CR um gut zu sein, da Stock-Android einfach eingeschränkt ist) aber bei 99% der Geräte ist es einfach nur ein Port was irgendein Hobby-Programmierer zusammengeschustert hat.
Da sind abstürzende Apps und Bugs an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. April 2016)

Das ist einfach falsch. 

Die meisten releases sind Gruppen, da Programmierer in ihrer Freizeit daran arbeiten, und verschiedene Geräte abdecken wollen. 

Ich werde aber nicht erklären wie man CR coded oder warum die besser sind als Stock etc pp. 

Tut mir Leid das du scheinbar häufig schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Ich bin seit Jahren ausschließlich auf Costum Roms und hatte nie wirklich große Probleme die ein Backup nicht beheben kann.


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2016)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Habe von einem CyanogenMod S3 Mini auf ein Moto G (3. Generation) gewechselt.
Beim Moto ist ja Google Play Music als Standard-MP3 Player hinterlegt.
Gibt es einen besseren, dezenten, nicht überfrachteten MP3 Player der dem Apollo aus Cyanogenmod grob entspricht.
Am besten Werbefrei.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. April 2016)

Ich benutze Phonograph. 
Kostenlos und werbefrei von einem deutschen Entwickler.


----------



## JPW (7. April 2016)

Oder einen einmaligen winzigen Betrag in Poweramp investieren.
Lohnt sich für den besten Player.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2016)

Der beste Musikplayer soll Neutron sein. Kostet eben ein paar €. 

Poweramp macht laut Bewertungen schon seit einiger Zeit nur noch Probleme. Die app wird nur noch schlecht bewertet. Da war es mir dann nicht mal bei der 10cent Aktion schmackhaft genug.


----------



## JPW (7. April 2016)

Läuft bei mir nach wie vor noch perfekt, aber ich lad mir Neutron mal runter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2016)

Poweramp soll wohl ständig eine Lizenzabfrage durchführen. Schlägt dieses fehl, verweigert die app den Dienst. Hast du also grad keine Interverbindung dann geht dein Poweramp nicht. Auch soll diese Lizenzabfrage sehr häufig durchgeführt werden. 

Diese Info hole ich allerdings aus den Bewertungen der App, ich selber kann es nicht bestätigen da ich sie nicht gekauft habe.


----------



## Offset (7. April 2016)

Das mit der Lizenzabfrage ist mir inzwischen auch schon mehrmals passiert. Ich musste Poweramp jedes Mal neu installieren, dass es wieder funktioniert. Der Player an sich ist aber schon gut.


----------



## MadPolygon (7. April 2016)

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja nicht abgeneigt die Stock Android Version zu nutzen, solange diese aktuell und nicht vollgemüllt ist. Für das Honor 7 gibt's ja schon ne "bereinigte" Stock Android Rom (auch wenn auf dem Honor 7 soweit ich weiß ja eh nicht viel Kram drauf ist): [ROM][B330][PLK-L01][07 Apr][AROMA] YodaROM … | Huawei Honor 7. Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch mehr für das Honor 7, der Kernel Source wurde ja wie ich gelesen hab freigegeben.

Das Honor 7 steht jedenfalls zur Zeit an oberster Stelle auf meiner Liste. Mal sehen ob's dazu morgen ein gutes Angebot gibt .


----------



## drebbin (7. April 2016)

Hi zusammen,
Habe gestern mein Nexus 4 von 5.1 auf CM13 (nightly von 6.4) geupdatet und es funzt auch alles.
Allerdings wollte ich mal meine Kontaktliste säubern. Aber wenn ich mehrere Kontakte anwähle kann ich diese nur "teilen" oder "zusammenführen" aber nicht löschen.... Alle einzeln auszuwählen wird schön langwierig.
Kann jemand mit Android 6 mal schauen ob ich ne Option übersehe oder ob es diese Option nur in dem CM nicht gibt?
Vielen dank im voraus.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2016)

So, Phonograph probiere ich atm mal aus...
Sophos sieht die App aber mit ziemlich niedriger Reputation an.

Ein Player der auch Ordner abspielt als sich immer "nur" auf die Tags zu verlassen?


----------



## moe (8. April 2016)

Phonograph hab ich genutzt, bis ich dummerweise mal während der Wiedergabe einen Ordner außerhalb meines Musikordners, aus dem gerade ein Lied gespielt wurde, in selbigen geschoben hab.  Hatte etwa zur selben Zeit auch das Update von Lollipop auf Marshmallow (ebenfalls G3, wie yappi). Obs damit zusammenhängt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.
Danach ist Phonograph leider ständig abgestürzt und war auch nicht mehr hinzukriegen. Schade eigentlich, hat mir bis jetzt am besten von allen ausprobierten gefallen. Vor allem die simple Bedienung und die Favoritenfunktion (haben längst nicht alle) habens mir angetan.

Der Black Player ist auch ok und simpel gestaltet, bedient sich allerdings nicht so schön, wie Phonograph und hat leider in der Free-Version keine Ordneransicht. Ob die Bezahlversion das hergibt, kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen.

Von Pulsar kann ich dir abraten, der hat bei mir richtig miesen Sound produziert. Kaum Bässe, matschige Mitten und launische Höhen.

Sag mal Bescheid, wenn du was besseres gefunden hast, ich suche auch immer noch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2016)

Ich liebe ja die Musik-App von Huawei / Honor


----------



## MadPolygon (8. April 2016)

Hab mir heute morgen das Honor 7 bei der vmall Aktion bestellt. Bin mal gespannt , ansonsten geht's halt wieder zurück.


----------



## S754 (9. April 2016)

Soo, hab mal mein Galaxy S auf neuesten Stand gebracht, 6.0.1 ist installiert und läuft flüssig 

Wahnsinn, wahrscheinlich wirds auch noch Android 7 dafür geben^^


----------



## drebbin (9. April 2016)

Kannst du mal berichten, wie sich deine Akkulaufzeit ändert von Android 5 auf 6 ?
Ich hab bei mir das Gefühl das sie sogar leicht zurück gegangen ist...


----------



## S754 (9. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung, ich benutze das Handy nicht. Das nehm ich vielleicht alle paar Monate aus der Schublade.


----------



## mrfloppy (9. April 2016)

Du benutzt das Handy nicht , nimmst es alle paar Monate mal aus der Schublade? Wie willst du dann beurteilen wie die Handhabung ist wenn du es nicht nutzt ? Ist mir ein Rätsel 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrDave (10. April 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Du benutzt das Handy nicht , nimmst es alle paar Monate mal aus der Schublade? Wie willst du dann beurteilen wie die Handhabung ist wenn du es nicht nutzt ? Ist mir ein Rätsel
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich denke er redet vom Samsung Galaxy S 1 und es ging ihm nur um die Machbarkeit. Für den Alltag ist es inzwischen dann doch zu alt/langsam.


----------



## S754 (10. April 2016)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich denke er redet vom Samsung Galaxy S 1 und es ging ihm nur um die Machbarkeit. Für den Alltag ist es inzwischen dann doch zu alt/langsam.



So ist es. Android 6 läuft 1000 Mal besser als das standardmäßige 2er. Damit kann man halbwegs das Teil benutzen, vorher konnte man noch nicht mal telefonieren weil alles hing.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. April 2016)

Naja die Ursprungsrom lief aber flüssig, wurde doch mit Gingerbread schon ausgeliefert oder nicht?


----------



## DrDave (10. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja die Ursprungsrom lief aber flüssig, wurde doch mit Gingerbread schon ausgeliefert oder nicht?


Nope, meins kam damals mit 2.2, ausgeliefert wurde es anfangs mit 2.1 aber die waren beide nicht flüssig. Weshalb ich damals auch schnell auf Custom Roms umgestiegen bin, da es anders nicht zu ertragen war.


----------



## DarfVadder (10. April 2016)

Dave ist nicht da!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. April 2016)

DrDave schrieb:


> Nope, meins kam damals mit 2.2, ausgeliefert wurde es anfangs mit 2.1 aber die waren beide nicht flüssig. Weshalb ich damals auch schnell auf Custom Roms umgestiegen bin, da es anders nicht zu ertragen war.



Das S1 war damals eines der schnellsten Handys, ich habe es sehr zügig in Erinnerung. Damals war es auch noch nicht so überladen. 

Aber das erste mal OLED zu sehen war total faszinierend, vor allem in Kombination mit dem dunklen UI von Samsung. Ein geiles Smartphone damals gewesen.


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2016)

Mensch, hier war ich ja schon lange nicht mehr.
Das Neue Foren Design ist ja immer noch eine usability Hölle. 

Um OT zu bleiben, hat schonmal jemand ein MIPS Android Phone gesehen? Bin verzweifelt zum Testen auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen device.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. April 2016)

Es gibt keine. Mips ist keine Architektur für Mobile. Kommt aber eventuell dieses Jahr mit der Warrior CPU. 

Nutzt einer von euch ein Data Saver wie Opera Max oder so? Sind die empfehlenswert? 

via SkyDragon powered M8


----------



## S754 (11. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber das erste mal OLED zu sehen war total faszinierend, vor allem in Kombination mit dem dunklen UI von Samsung. Ein geiles Smartphone damals gewesen.


Bei meinem Galaxy S hat sich leider die Statusleiste von Android 2 eingebrannt


----------



## werder96 (11. April 2016)

Ist ja auch normal

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meph (11. April 2016)

Es käme mir ein wenig unnötig vor dafür einen neuen Thread aufzumachen:

Denkt ihr mit einem Galaxy Note 3 bleibt man 2016-2017 noch glücklich oder ist es ein zu alter Klotz?


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. April 2016)

Meph schrieb:


> Es käme mir ein wenig unnötig vor dafür einen neuen Thread aufzumachen:
> 
> Denkt ihr mit einem Galaxy Note 3 bleibt man 2016-2017 noch glücklich oder ist es ein zu alter Klotz?



Also ich habe meiner Freundin das Note 2 vor einem Jahr gekauft und sie ist nach wie vor begeistert.

Sie meint, es gäbe nichts was sie vermisst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. April 2016)

Meph schrieb:


> Es käme mir ein wenig unnötig vor dafür einen neuen Thread aufzumachen:
> 
> Denkt ihr mit einem Galaxy Note 3 bleibt man 2016-2017 noch glücklich oder ist es ein zu alter Klotz?



Naja da es bei Android 5 Lollipop stehen bleibt und Custom Roms auf dem Gerät echt bescheiden sind (Kamera und Stift-Probleme) eher nein. 
Zumindest wenn es nach meinen Ansprüchen geht. Wenn man vorher natürlich ein uraltes Telefon hatte oder ein billiges, na dann sieht die Sache eventuell anders aus. 
Im Endeffekt muss es doch jeder selbst wissen, wenn du kein Bock mehr aufs Gerät hast, kaufst eben ein neues.


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine. Mips ist keine Architektur für Mobile.



Falsch. Android hat MIPS support seit Android 2.3. Und es gibt auch definitiv das ein oder andere Gerät da draußen. Habe nur noch nie eines in der Wildness gesehen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. April 2016)

Leandros schrieb:


> Falsch. Android hat MIPS support seit Android 2.3. Und es gibt auch definitiv das ein oder andere Gerät da draußen. Habe nur noch nie eines in der Wildness gesehen.


zeig mir ein mobil Gerät. Dann darfst du meine Aussage falsch nennen. Von Android Support habe ich nicht gesprochen. 

via SkyDragon powered M8


----------



## G0NZ0 (19. April 2016)

Weiß einer vllt, wie man dem neuen Energiesparmodus von Marshmallow paar Regeln beibringt? 

Es nervt nämlich, dass jegliche Art von Musik (Soundcloud, Deezer) nach kurzer Zeit beendet wird, wenn die app zu ist. Das ist erst seit dem Update und damit Doze so. Nur der Samsung Player ist natürlich nicht betroffen. Und so einstellen kann man grandios viel: An oder aus 
Ich hätte ihn aber halt gerne an. 
Danke Samsung/Google. Habt ihr fein gemacht.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (19. April 2016)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Android OS mit einer "nicht aufgeblähten" so einzustellen das der Cache nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch geleert wird. Das ist das einzige was mich stört das ab einer gewissen Zeit alles träge wird weil der Speicher volläuft.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. April 2016)

Doze-Modus fur langere Akkulaufzeit - Android 6.  im Test: Googles neues Betriebssystem andert viel - Golem.de

Doze aktiviert sich nur bei längerer Zeit des nicht bewegens.

App Standby greift nicht, da "Musik abspielen" vom System definitiv als "aktiver Prozess" gewertet wird. 

Muss wohl was anderes sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2016)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Weiß einer vllt, wie man dem neuen Energiesparmodus von Marshmallow paar Regeln beibringt?
> 
> Es nervt nämlich, dass jegliche Art von Musik (Soundcloud, Deezer) nach kurzer Zeit beendet wird, wenn die app zu ist. Das ist erst seit dem Update und damit Doze so. Nur der Samsung Player ist natürlich nicht betroffen. Und so einstellen kann man grandios viel: An oder aus
> Ich hätte ihn aber halt gerne an.
> Danke Samsung/Google. Habt ihr fein gemacht.



Du musst die Apps von der "Optimierung" ausschließen. 
Frag mich jetzt aber nicht wo das bei Samsung geht, findest du schon.


----------



## G0NZ0 (20. April 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Doze aktiviert sich nur bei längerer Zeit des nicht bewegens.
> 
> App Standby greift nicht, da "Musik abspielen" vom System definitiv als "aktiver Prozess" gewertet wird.
> 
> Muss wohl was anderes sein.



Okay, dann ist es wohl doch nicht Doze. 
Kam aber halt erst mit dem Update und passiert nur mit Energiesparmodus. Ist aber ziemlich nervig. 

Dazu ist es ja wie gesagt beim Samsung Player nicht. Vllt geht da ja was schief, dass es nicht erkannt wird als Musik. 

@bioschnitzel

Hab ich schon raus, nützt aber nix. Die Optimierung würde aber eh eigentlich erst nach 3 Tagen nicht Benutzung laufen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. April 2016)

So, ich glaube jetzt gilt es nicht mehr als DP  

Was ich bei Deezer festgestellt hab. Es läuft mit Energiesparmodus solange weiter, bis die App minimiert/Bildschirm ausgemacht wird. Das liegt daran, dass es nicht mehr lädt und somit nichts mehr zum Abspielen hat. Display wieder an/App wieder hervorholen hilft auch nicht, es lädt erst wieder, wenn die App komplett neugestartet wurde. Sehr nervig. 
Komischerweise kommt bspw. WhatsApp ja trotzdem ins Internet


----------



## Hardwell (26. April 2016)

Hat vielleicht irgendwas mit den Berechtigungen zu tun die die App hat. Oder es ist einfach ein Bug


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. April 2016)

Bei Deezer hab ich noch nichts umgestellt an Berechtigungen. 
Glaube auch, dass es ein Bug ist, mehr bleibt ja nicht ^^
Aber ist einfach


----------



## Darkseth (27. April 2016)

So, seit heute ist mein Pixel C da, um mein Nexus 9 zu ersetzen :o Erster eindruck ganz ordentlich.
Morgen kommt die zweite Hülle zum vergleich

Falls wer genaueres wissen will, nur raus damit^^


----------



## Metalic (9. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe.
Wollte gerade mein Nexus  5 rooten mithilfe des Nexus Root Kits. Bin Schritt für Schritt dieser Anleitung gefolgt und bin nun bei dem Punkt angelangt: "Bootloader unlocken". Meine Kontakte habe ich gesichert. Rest kann platt gemacht werden.
Sobald ich in dem Programm aber auf "Unlock" klicke und das Ganze nochmal bestätige kommt folgende Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## mrfloppy (9. Mai 2016)

Hast das Nexus im fastboot Modus und auf dem Rechner die passenden Treiber ? Auf dem Gerät USB debugging auf ein ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metalic (9. Mai 2016)

Fastboot Modus kann ich dir nicht sagen. Hab ich da einen Haken vergessen? 
Und Treiber bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Was brauche ich denn da? USB Debugging ist aktiviert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Mai 2016)

Also Treiber sollte das toolkit laden können, wenn du aber nicht mal weißt was fast boot ist solltest du dir nochmal alles durchlesen. Sehe schon den Brick. 

via SkyDragon powered M8

Edit: Guck mal nach dem ADB Befehl reboot Fastboot oder so.


----------



## mrfloppy (9. Mai 2016)

Nutze Google , ne Menge zu finden und denk drüber nach ob du Root wirklich brauchst . Da du anscheinend nichtmal weißt was fastboot ist hast schnell einen Briefbeschwerer.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metalic (9. Mai 2016)

Ihr habt ja recht.  Aber für den Fall, dass ich das Ding zerschieße, wäre es zwar ärgerlich aber kein Weltuntergang. Muss eh bald mal ein neues kaufen.


----------



## Metalic (10. Mai 2016)

Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost 

Hat gestern Abend alles geklappt. Hab mich nochmal eingelesen in die Materie. Das letzte Mal war doch schon länger her. 
Nun ist das Ding gerootet und ich kann mit dem Nexus endlich Werbefrei durchs Netz düsen. 
Hier im forum ist es nun deutlich entspannter.

Edit: Damit ich keinen Dreifach-Post absetze: Eine Frage nochmal zum Root. Das Nexus 5 läuft nun seit Tagen problemlos, nun erscheint aber ein Android Update (Mai 2016, 9,2MB ). Kann ich das bedenkenlos drauf spielen oder wirkt sich das auf dne Root aus?


----------



## der_yappi (15. Mai 2016)

Habe meiner Mutter nun ein Smartphone (Wileyfox Swift mit Cyanogen OS) gekauft.
Dazu einen passenden Tarif mit 500MB Volumen - eigentlich sollte das für sie reichen.
Nun hat sich das OS im Hintergrund über die Mobilen Daten aktualisiert bzw. ist dabei das zu tun.

Wie kann man dies abschalten damit er sich solche großen Updates über das Mobilfunknetz zieht?
Im Playstore ist es so eingerichtet, das sich die Apps nur bei WLAN aktualisieren können. Nur bei dem Systemupdate weiß ich nicht wie das geht.
Und direkt im Handy kann ich nicht nachsehen und rumprobieren, da meine Mutter atm >300km weit weg in Kur ist.

Wenn jmd weiß, wie man bei einem Cyanogen OS Handy diese Funktion abstellen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Mai 2016)

müsste eigentlich auch in den Systemsettings einstellbar sein👍

via SkyDragon powered M8


----------



## Metalic (16. Mai 2016)

Wahrscheinlich ist meine Frage untergegangen.
Wirkt sich das Mai Update bei meinem Nexus 5 auf den Root aus?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Mai 2016)

Ja er ist dann wieder weg. 

via SkyDragon powered M8


----------



## drebbin (17. Mai 2016)

@Metallic

Ich habe bereits mehrere Nexus Geräte mithilfe dieses Tutorials auf CM13 geupdatet
How to flash(install) Cyanogenmod 13 Marshmallow on Nexus 5, 5X, 4, 6(full tutorial) - YouTube
Im Video wird TWRP genutzt als Recovery Modus, damit hatte ich aber Probleme. Bei mir hat es mit Clockworkmod aber einwandfrei funktioniert
Hier hast du gleich noch Gapps (die Basis der Google Apps) - ich installiere immer die Pico Version, so ist wirklich nur das gröbste vorhanden - alle von mir wirklich benötigten Programme hole ich mir einfach nach der Installation im Google Store.

Wenn du im Recovery die Meldung erhälst das die .zip von CM13 fertig installiert wurde, dann am besten direkt die .zip von Gapps installieren (wenn du es in einem Rutsch auswählst dann Gapps erst als zweites auswählen) und danach erst rebooten.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juni 2016)

An die Bastler unter euch, 

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der NavBar, bzw wie man diese modifizieren kann? 

Bei meinem Huawei/Honor sind mir die Buttons ein wenig zu mittig platziert (also zu dicht aneinander). Gerade wenn man die DPI noch verändert, rutschen sie noch mehr in die Mitte. 
Ich finde zwar Möglichkeiten die Buttons zu ändern (also andere Designs) aber nicht wie man den Platz zwischen den Buttons anpasst. 
Jemand ne Idee? 

Root / Xposed ist vorhanden.


----------



## Papzt (7. Juni 2016)

Da du xposed schon drauf hast, musst du ja nur noch das richtige Modul suchen für deine Version. Gibt ja viele verschiedene. Hab jetzt seit 3 Wochen das LG G5 in Benutzung. Sehe schönes Gerät. Muss allerdings sagen dass ich von IPS Displays ab jetzt abstand halten werde 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2016)

N'Abend Freunde des grünen Männchens,

Ich hab n Moto G3 mit MM 6.0 und ein Problem:

Seit ein paar Wochen kann ich den Inhalt meiner SD-Karte am PC nicht mehr sehen, wenn ich das Handy per USB-Kabel verbinde. Die Karte selber wird mir im Windows Explorer mit "10GB frei von 32" angezeigt. Versteckte - und Systemdateien in Windows anzeigen löst das Problem nicht, mehr brauchbare Vorschläge hab ich nicht gefunden. Komischerweise wurde mir, bis ich die SD eben mal ausgeworfen, Handy an- und wieder ausgeschaltet, danach Karte rein und neu gestrtet hab, noch ein DCIM Ordner angezeigt. Der ist aber leer, weil ich Bilder aufm internen Speicher hab. Nu ist der allerdings auch verschwunden und es werden gar keine Dateien/Ordner mehr angezeigt.

Die SD-Karte ist ne Class 10 von SanDisk, nicht als interner Speicher formatiert und läuft sonst problemlos. Mit nem Kartenleser kann ich den Inhalt sehen, will aber nicht jedes Mal die Karte ausm Handy nehmen müssen. 
Ich kann mit dem ES Datei Explorer auf in- und externen Speicher zugreifen, alle Apps laufen sauber.
MTP ist ausgewählt, auf den internen Speicher kann ich komischerweise noch per PC zugreifen.
Wissentlich verstellt hab ich nix. Es wundert mich auch, dass das auf einmal nicht mehr geht.
Einen Werksreset würde ich gerne vermeiden, wenns geht.

Hat einer ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (18. Juni 2016)

Kauf dir ein iPhone, damit hast du dieses Problem nicht!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Juni 2016)

Ich geh mal von ironie aus. Sonst wäre es nämlich Dummheit.

Bei iPhones gibt es nämlich 1stens keine SD-Karten, 2tens keine Explorerer integration via MTP, noch ne gute Möglichkeit aus iTunes zu exportieren.

Zum Problem:

Versuch mal in den Developer Optionen USB Debugging.

Manchmal brauch der Index ein wenig zum builden.

Ansonsten mal hier reinschnuppern. Clear Cache Partition


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2016)

@hugo: lol

@black: USB Debugging anzuschalten hat nichts geändert, deinen Link schau ich mir mal an.

Edit: Hat auch nix gebracht.
Edit2: Bleibt das Moto G länger unberührt am Rechner angeschlossen, verschwindet es irgendwann komplett aus dem Windows Explorer. Merkwürdig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Juni 2016)

Hast du das Handy entsperrt, wenn du versuchst darauf zuzugreifen? Einige Modelle verwehren im gesperrten Zustand den Zugriff.


----------



## moe (19. Juni 2016)

Entsperrt ist es. Macht auch keinen Unterschied, ob ich es erst entsperre und dann mit dem PC verbinde, oder andersrum.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Juni 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Entsperrt ist es. Macht auch keinen Unterschied, ob ich es erst entsperre und dann mit dem PC verbinde, oder andersrum.


Dann bleibt dir nur übrig die Karte neu zu formatieren. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## koffeinjunkie (21. Juni 2016)

@*drebbin*
Wenn man die richtige Version hat, zur richtigen Zeit die richtigen Sachen wiped, hat man mit TWRP auch keine Probleme. Hab ich auf dem Nexus 4 und 5, jüngst auf dem LG G3 und 2 Tab Pro Tablets von Samsung drauf. Alles ohne Fehler.  Updaten auf aktuellere Version auch kein Problem und Cyanogenmod 13 Updates funken auch. Allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach die 13 / 24er Version die akkusparendste. Deswegen update ich da nichts mehr.


----------



## hendrosch (21. Juni 2016)

Hatte mir TWRP auch erst zwei mal ein Problem.
Das eine mal war es veraltet (meine Schuld) und CM13 ließ sich nicht flashen.
Und beim zweiten mal gabs einen bug mit der neuen Version (weis gar nicht warum ich geupdated habe - never touch a running system) die hat CM13 nicht richtig geflasht. Wurde jetzt aber auch schon länger gefixed.
Und dabei benutzt ich TWRP jetzt seit knapp 4 Jahren.

Selbst bei TWRP Multirom hat alles versprochene geklappt und das ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juni 2016)

Die Version 3.0.2.0 läuft auch echt Sahne 
CWM hatte ich noch zu Galaxy S2 Zeiten genutzt, aber TWRP nun schon seit Jahren.  Kaum bis keine Probleme bisher. Muss man halt vorher schauen welche Version aktuell die beste für sein Gerät ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juni 2016)

Ich liebe TWRP auf meinem Galaxy S3 <3


----------



## moe (22. Juni 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt dir nur übrig die Karte neu zu formatieren.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Mkay.

In Zukunft schieb ich meine Daten wohl per WLAN zwischen Handy und PC hin und her. Mal sehen, ob ich das mit dem ES Datei Explorer hin bekomme.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juni 2016)

andere Kabel hast du probiert?


----------



## moe (22. Juni 2016)

Jop, diverse.
Würde mich aber auch wundern, wenns daran läge, ich kann ja auf den internen Speicher problemlos zugreifen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juni 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Jop, diverse.
> Würde mich aber auch wundern, wenns daran läge, ich kann ja auf den internen Speicher problemlos zugreifen.


gut da hast du Natürlich recht. 

Also nur so am Rande, mit Samsung SDs  hatte ich noch nie Probleme


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2016)

Du hast sicher versucht über als Kamera drauf zu zu greifen?


----------



## moe (22. Juni 2016)

@Black: Ich bisher auch nicht.

@Dreirad: Nope, ist schon im MTP Modus. Hat bis vor kurzem auch immer problemlos funktioniert.


Ist das normal, dass ich über nen FTP mitm  ES Datei Explorer und Filezilla nur 1,5mBit/s Übertragungsrate hab? Das scheint mir hart langsam zu sein. (Alle Netzwerkgeräte unterstützen WLAN im n-Modus und laufen auch damit.)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juni 2016)

ist relativ normal, kommt aber auf das Setup an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2016)

Ob du mal getestet hast obs im Kamera Modus geht. Wenn ich solche Probleme hatte, ließen die sich durch den Kamera Modus lösen...


----------



## moe (22. Juni 2016)

Hab die Karte formatiert und mit h2testw gecheckt; keine Fehler gefunden.
Musik wieder drauf kopiert und siehe da - es geht. Mal sehen, wie langs diesmal hält.

@Dreirad: Im Kameramodus (PTP) wird gar nichts angezeigt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Juni 2016)

Bei mir ist das auch immer so lahm, mach dir keine Gedanken. Ich werd den Grund allerdings auch nie verstehen.


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2016)

Uuund: Lollipop Marshmallow die zweite: Seit heute morgen kann mein Moto G auf einmal gar nichts mehr. Alle Apps stürzen sofort ab, runterfahren ist nicht möglich, da es das nicht will, sondern nur ne beschnittene Runterfahr-/Bootanimation zu sehen ist, und das Teil sofort wieder "an"geht. Backups sind somit auch nicht möglich. -.-
Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll von diesem Dreck. Das nächste Handy wird definitiv kein Android mehr.


@Foxi: Na dann nehm ich das wohl so hin.

Edit: Marshmallow, nicht Lollipop.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2016)

klar sind backups möglich. 
Hört sich nach nem defekt an wenn du nichts verbastelt hast. 
Evtl ist der interne Speicher fehlerhaft. 
Kann dir mit jedem Gerät passieren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Juni 2016)

moe schrieb:


> Uuund: Lollipop die zweite: Seit heute morgen kann mein Moto G auf einmal gar nichts mehr. Alle Apps stürzen sofort ab, runterfahren ist nicht möglich, da es das nicht will, sondern nur ne beschnittene Runterfahr-/Bootanimation zu sehen ist, und das Teil sofort wieder "an"geht. Backups sind somit auch nicht möglich. -.-
> Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll von diesem Dreck. Das nächste Handy wird definitiv kein Android mehr.


aber du hast ja auch viel verändert oder nicht?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2016)

Naja... WP ist mit ein paar Apps nicht weniger buggy und iOS von Android ist einfach abartig furchtbar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2016)

Naja von Android auf WP noch furchtbarer, mehr einschränken kann man sich nur noch mit Bada


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> klar sind backups möglich.
> Hört sich nach nem defekt an wenn du nichts verbastelt hast.
> Evtl ist der interne Speicher fehlerhaft.
> Kann dir mit jedem Gerät passieren.



Geht das auch reibungslos mit den Daten der Messenger? Hast du evtl ne gute Anleitung (ohne Root) parat? (Mag vielleicht n bisschen faul klingen, wenn ich so frage, aber ich stehe kurz vor der Klausurenphase und hab weder Zeit noch Nerven, mich mit sowas rumzuschlagen.)



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> aber du hast ja auch viel verändert oder nicht?



Bis auf das formatieren meiner Speicherkarte gestern gar nichts. Hab die letze App vor über ner Woche installiert.
Das Teil ist bis auf die ~30 Apps, die ich drauf hab komplett Stock. Kein Root, nix.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Naja... WP ist mit ein paar Apps nicht weniger buggy und iOS von Android ist einfach abartig furchtbar



WP ist tot. iOS läuft wenigstens stabil, jedenfalls auf den zahlreichen Geräten, die in meinem Freundeskreis verteilt sind.
Ich mach mit meinem Handy nichts anderes, als Musik hören, Messenger benutzen, und ab und zu mal navigieren, oder etwas im Netz suchen. Von daher prinzipiell egal, welches OS.


Edit: Für euch evtl interessant: Stürzt ne App ab, öffnet sich im Hintergund (in der Liste der letzten Apps zu sehen) der Google Now Launcher und ' "Google App" wurde beendet' wird angezeigt.


*Edit2:* Nach gefühlt hunderten Neustart Versuchen hats nun endlich mal funktioniert. Bisher läufts.


----------



## Young-Master (24. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute,

Ich hab auf mein s3 cm11 installiert. Bei updates zeigt es mir eine Möglichkeit an(siehe Bild). Die Version bleibt gleich kann ich die neuere einfach darüber installieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Juni 2016)

Normalerweiße, geht das ohne weiteres.
Es lädt das Update runter, bootet in dein recovery Tool und installiert das Update.
Daten werden dabei normalerweise nicht gelöscht.

Du kannst mit deiner Recovery trotzdem ein Backup zur sicherheit erstellen.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich liebe TWRP auf meinem Galaxy S3 <3



Funktioniert dein S3 noch einwandfrei?

Meines habe ich jetzt fast genau 4 Jahre und mittlerweile ist die Akkulaufzeit total in den Keller gegangen und die Ladebuchse hat auch einen Wackelkontakt. 
Ich stecke es abends an bei z.B. 5% und am nächsten Morgen hat es dann vll 40% oder es hat das Laden ganz abgebrochen.
Zwischendurch lädt es dann aber wieder ganz normal auf.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Einwandfrei geht anders. 
Unter CM11 hat die Cam ab und an seine Probleme, stürzt öfter mal ab und wenn man unter WhatsApp ein SchnellFoto machen möchte, muss man wieder neustarten um es nutzen zu können. 
Die Akku Laufzeit ist noch ganz akzeptabel, habe zudem im Fall eines Falles 2 Akkus und 2 PowerBank. 
Richtig laden will es nur mit einem meiner Ladegeräte, vielleicht hat das auch mit CM11 zu tun. 
Wenn ich nicht mit meinem EasyAcc Doppellader lade, bricht der Ladestrom hin und wieder auf 100mA runter,  mit meinen iPhone Ladegerät lädt das gar nicht richtig.... 
Ich werde aber bald die Scheibe tauschen, zwar dir falsche Farbe aber das ist nicht so tragisch. 
Ab und an limitieren die 830MB Ram gar in CM11 mit 4.4,  das ist dann wieder Mist. 
Aber ich möchte eh ein neues Handy....
Im (Schul) - Alltag komm ich ganz gut damit zurecht.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Juni 2016)

Was ich als Handy empfehlen kann, ist ein gebrauchtes Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE+ also das GT-i9506, dieses hat einen schnelleren Prozessor und von dr hardware mehr Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Galaxy Note 3 aals mit dem normalen S4.

Mit CM13 läuft da bei mir alles stabil und sehr flüssig!

Preis bei gebrauchten Geräten beläuft sich auf 120-150€


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich sogar das alte S4 meines Stiefvater, das sollte für mich mehr als ausreichen. Mit Ressouruction Remix basierend auf CM13 geht das sicher auch gut.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Juni 2016)

Paranoid only. Cm ist die schlimmste Base ever.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Cyanogen Mod ist halt die Universal Costum Rom. Da läuft halt am meisten mir.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Cyanogen Mod ist halt die Universal Costum Rom. Da läuft halt am meisten mir.


jap deswegen ist es ja die schlimmste Base 😁😂


----------



## Young-Master (26. Juni 2016)

Habe mein s3 nun schon 3 1\2 Jahre seit neustem mit cm11 und bis auf ein paar Kamera Probleme läuft es eigentlich super.

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass man die anderen Custom Roms(also nicht Cm) eigentlich vergessen kann weil die kaum weiterentwickelt werden und die Community recht klein ist.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Also du auch Kamera Probleme?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Juni 2016)

Young-Master schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass man die anderen Custom Roms(also nicht Cm) eigentlich vergessen kann weil die kaum weiterentwickelt werden und die Community recht klein ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



ähhh nein. Hatte nicht einmal cm auf 5 Handys. Immer top support .


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Juni 2016)

Young-Master schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass man die anderen Custom Roms(also nicht Cm) eigentlich vergessen kann weil die kaum weiterentwickelt werden und die Community recht klein ist.



Meiner Meinung nach ist aufm S3 die beste ROM SlimKat. Hatte ich selbst knapp zwei Jahre drauf. Ist schneller und akkusparender als CM (gewesen).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Juni 2016)

SlimKat F2FS ist auch meine Wahl für den alten Grouper.


----------



## Young-Master (26. Juni 2016)

Dann muss ich es wohl ausprobieren. 
 Ich finde dass mein s3 schon deutlich besser ist als Standard. Das ist eigentlich echt traurig.

Edit: Kann ich das genauso wie Cm installieren? Also im recovery gleiche Einstellungen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Juni 2016)

Ja. Vorher halt alles Wichtige backuppen, dann full wipe. Dann kannst Slim mitsamt GApps genauso wie CM draufflashen. Custom Kernel brauchst mMn. keinen, der Stock ist da echt gut.

Edit: bzgl. Boeffla: Ich weiß bis heute nicht wieso, aber bei mir hat der nie richtig funktioniert. Sei es seltsames Rendern der Schrift, kurioses Powermanagement auch nach manueller Einstellung, whatever. Kann daher dazu nicht wirklich was sagen, mein S3 ist in der Hinsicht irgendwie retarded.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Ich hab den Boeffla Kernel.


----------



## Young-Master (30. Juni 2016)

Hab jetzt slimkat drauf läuft eigentlich top und nen ticken besser als Cm.

Bekomme seit heut abend aber vollgendes Bild beim entsperren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer nen Rat oder Idee?

Edit: Geht wieder da war irgendetwas im Hintergrund offen, hab ich manuell geschlossen und läuft wieder.


----------



## JDMartti (30. Juni 2016)

Was ist der beste Guitar Hero Klon für Android? Wäre gut wenn es auch auf Toastern laufen würde, mein Handy ist grottig.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juni 2016)

Tap Tap Revenge war vor einigen Jahren mal mein Liebling.


----------



## halo_fourteen (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

suche für einen Campingurlaub (=Trekking) eine Powerbank + Netzteil. Wichtig wäre mir neben der Kapazität, dass die Powerbank auch recht schnell zu laden ist, da unklar ist wie oft man an eine Steckdose kommt und wie lange man dort verweilt.

Bei der Suche bin ich auf Qualcom's Quickcharge Standard gestoßen. 3.0 ist ziemlich teuer, 2.0 geht preislich. WIr werden zu zweit sein und unsere Smartphones und eine Fitnessuhr laden müssen.

Nun die Fragen: Kann man da grundsätzlich Geräte verschiedener Hersteller kombinieren? z.B. Aukey Powerbank QC 2.0 mit 16000mAh mit einem RAVPower 2 Port QC 3.0 Ladegerät? Wie viel Verlust muss man bei der Kapazität der Powerbank ansetzen, oder kann man einfach umrechnen 16000mAh/3000mAh=5,33 Akkuladungen? Hat jemand gute Vorschläge was eine Kombo aus Powerbank + Ladegerät angeht?


----------



## S754 (30. Juni 2016)

Bin jetzt (zum Glück) endgültig weg von dem kack Windows Mobile. Hab jetzt ein Vernee Thor und bin echt zufrieden. Das Teil ist der Hammer!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Juni 2016)

halo_fourteen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche für einen Campingurlaub (=Trekking) eine Powerbank + Netzteil. Wichtig wäre mir neben der Kapazität, dass die Powerbank auch recht schnell zu laden ist, da unklar ist wie oft man an eine Steckdose kommt und wie lange man dort verweilt.
> 
> ...



Willst du die PowerBank mit Quickcharge laden?

Ich persönlich kann nur Anker Produkte empfehlen. Alles andere ist in der Verarbeitung imo Müll und macht deine Geräte eher futsch. 

Anker entstand aus ehemaligen Google Engineeres, dementsprechender Qualitätsstandard.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juni 2016)

Mit meiner Anker 13k mah bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden, mit meinen EasyAcc Doppellader ebenfalls.


----------



## werder96 (30. Juni 2016)

Aber eine powerbank mit qc zu laden wird nicht funktionieren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Juni 2016)

ja das geht nicht, aber vill meinte er seine geräte?


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (1. Juli 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Willst du die PowerBank mit Quickcharge laden?
> 
> Ich persönlich kann nur Anker Produkte empfehlen. Alles andere ist in der Verarbeitung imo Müll und macht deine Geräte eher futsch.
> 
> Anker entstand aus ehemaligen Google Engineeres, dementsprechender Qualitätsstandard.




Wieso sollen alle Marken außer Anker die Geräte kaputt machen?


----------



## halo_fourteen (1. Juli 2016)

werder96 schrieb:


> Aber eine powerbank mit qc zu laden wird nicht funktionieren
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Hallo, 

warum nicht? Laut den Infos/Fragen/Rezensionen auf Amazon zu der von mir genannten Aukey Powerbank, lädt diese wenigstens mit QC 2.0. 

Oder anders gefragt: wie lädt man eine Powerbank schnellstmöglich auf? 

P.S. Ob unsere Smartphones nun 1 oder 3 Stunden laden ist mir prinzipiell egal. Je schneller desto besser, aber wichtig ist es nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Juli 2016)

HugoDasDschungeltier schrieb:


> Wieso sollen alle Marken außer Anker die Geräte kaputt machen?


Wie gesagt,  meine Erfahrung. Hab schon nen Kopfhörer und ein Moto G an EasyAcc und Aukey verloren. 

Vermutlich hatte ich sehr pech. :/


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (1. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mit Varta-Akkus sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## hendrosch (1. Juli 2016)

Die Xiaomi Akkus haben bei mir auch immer prima gelappt und sehen top aus.
Der Preis ist auch super nur kurzfristig kommt man da glaub ich nicht dran, 1-3 Wochen dauert das normal schon, obwohl es die auch aus nem EU Warehouse geben müsste dann sollte es max. ne Woche sein ist dann aber teurer.

Die neuen laden auch mit QC oder teilweise USB Typ C mit mehr als 5V/2A auf hab aber grad keinen Überblick.
Meine beiden alten 10400 und 5000 laden mit nur 2A also etwa 4-5h & ~3.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juli 2016)

Ich habe leider heut die Erfahrug gemacht , dass Samsung Galaxy S3 nickt so leicht sie angenommen zu reparieren sind . Sprich ich hab das Display meines Gerätes zerstört. 
Und nun muss ich ein furchtbares iPhone 4 nutzen...


----------



## koffeinjunkie (2. Juli 2016)

@*Dreiradsimulator*
Wie hast du das geschafft? Zu stark geclipt gewesen oder wie ist das beim S3?


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. Juli 2016)

@dreirad das glas oder das ganze Display?


----------



## S754 (2. Juli 2016)

Beim S3 muss man soweit ich weiß mit nem Föhn das Glas erwärmen um es lösen zu können - wenn man das nicht sorgfältig genug macht, ist das Display schnell hin. Ist schon nem Kollegen passiert.


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. Juli 2016)

Ich hab meins zweimal problemlos gelöst. Zweites mal musste sein, weil da ja so ein UV Kleber drunter ist und sonst kann mans eindrücken und es kommt Staub drunter^^
Man muss sich halt wirklich bisschen Zeit nehmen. Aber dann geht es schon


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juli 2016)

Vermutlich nicht genug erwärmt und zu grob ausgehebert....
Klebten noch Scherben vom Display dran. Aber ich darf nicht drüber nachdenken sonst gehe ich mir noch selbst an die Gurgel
Einen iPhone Sammelhread gibt es nicht,oder?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Juli 2016)

doch, aber brauchst vermutlich mindestens ein  ip6 um posten zu dürfen 😂😈.


----------



## Hardwell (2. Juli 2016)

Der Thread ist doch bestimmt abwärtskompatibel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juli 2016)

Komisxh... Ich hab nirgends einen gefunden...


----------



## werder96 (2. Juli 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...a-und-navigation/264554-apple-stammtisch.html

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FabianHD (6. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.

Habe mir letzthin ein Huawei Mate S gekauft. 

Seit Beginn habe ich das Problem, dass die Browser die Seiten langsam laden.
Meistens braucht es mehr als 10 Sekunden um Seiten wie pcgh zu laden. 
Benutze nur Wlan, da ich keine Datenverbindung habe als Prepaiduser.
Das Problem tritt in firefox, chrome und dolphine auf (andere nicht getestet).

Laut der speedtest.net app habe ich 20MBps Downlad und 4.6 MBps Upload.

Habe das Problem auch schon mit dem HTC M8 meiner Schwester verglichen. Sie
hat die gleichen Up- und Downloadraten. Internetseiten laden jedoch
deutlich schneller (<1 Sekunde).

Das ist mein erstes Android-Smartphone. 
Gibt es vielleicht irgendeine Einstellung die die Performance des
Browsers limitiert?


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Juli 2016)

Du könntest mal probieren die Cache Daten des Browser in den Einstellungen zu löschen:

Einstellungen-->Apps-->Browser-->Cache leeren

Vielleicht mal einen anderen Browser runterladen und ausprobieren?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Juli 2016)

Ich würde mal sagen das liegt an deinem tollen hisilicon Prozessor 👌.


----------



## FabianHD (6. Juli 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das liegt an deinem tollen hisilicon Prozessor .



Mein 4 Jahre altes Tablet lädt deutlich schneller als das Mate S.

Hab das Nochmal getestet. Zum öffnen von z.B. 99damage.de:
braucht mein

Mate S: ca. 2 Minute.
mein 4 Jahre altes Android-Tablet ca 30 Sekunden.
(Zeit gemessen, bis Seite inkl. Werbung geladen war in Chrome).

Browser habe ich auch schon mehrere durchgetestet und bei allen ist so ziemlich das gleiche Ergebnis...

Da muss doch was falsch laufen und nicht nur der Prozessor schuld sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Juli 2016)

in welche states taktet er den bei laden der Seite hoch?


----------



## FabianHD (7. Juli 2016)

Wie und wo kann ich das denn nachschauen?


----------



## hendrosch (7. Juli 2016)

Je nach Rom lässt sich ein Overlay dafür in den Entwickler  Optionen aktivieren.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FabianHD (7. Juli 2016)

Also die CPU-Auslastung liegt nur bei rund 15% für den Browser.
Gesamtauslastung, wenn ich das richtig lese, ca. 25%.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das liegt an deinem tollen hisilicon Prozessor .



Bullshit. 

Hab die gleiche CPU in meinem Honor 7. 
Die Seite "99damage.de" lädt bei mir im Chrome in 2-3sek vollständig. 

Auch im Gello-Browser, ebenfalls 2-3sek. 

Allerdings habe ich keine Werbung (adaway) und eine 100mbit Leitung. 
Aber das dürfte nicht viel ausmachen, niemals dauert das 30sek für die Seite. Ein 4 Jahre altes Tablet wird von der CPU in jedem Fall in Grund und Boden gerammt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Juli 2016)

Du nutzt keine proxys oder vpns?

Weil Auslastung passt auf alle Fälle.


----------



## FabianHD (7. Juli 2016)

Nein, nicht das ich wüsste.
Das Problem bestand mit andorid 5.x.x und mit dem aktuelleren 6.x.x ist es genau gleich.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Juli 2016)

schon ein factory reset probiert?


----------



## FabianHD (7. Juli 2016)

Nein. Werd ich aber morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juli 2016)

Hey ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich habe ein Problem 

Habe mir ein Nexus 5X gekauft und bin damit eigentlich 1A* zufrieden. Hatte damals das Handy am PC angeschlossen und Musik darauf geladen. Nun wollte ich mal meine ganzen Fotos sichern (auf dem PC) und die Musik löschen.... Also Kabel an den PC, im Handy auf Datei  übertragen und siehe einer an, der Musik Ordner ist leer und mein Foto Ordner wird nicht einmal angezeigt ?!?!?! 
Komisch nur das ich direkt im Handy bei Einstellung in einem Untermenü alle Ordner und die Dateien sehen kann....

Weiß jemand wie ich per Handy zu PC auf meine Bilder und Musik zugreifen kann? Bin ratlos


----------



## drebbin (11. Juli 2016)

Mal die Einstellung der Anbindung variieren? Also als Kamera oder Medien gerät.
Manchmal dauert das anzeigen auch ein bisschen...

Hast du das original Android oder ein custom drauf?


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Juli 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Mal die Einstellung der Anbindung variieren? Also als Kamera oder Medien gerät.
> Manchmal dauert das anzeigen auch ein bisschen...
> 
> Hast du das original Android oder ein custom drauf?



Danke für den Tipp, werde es heute Abend gleich mal testen. Wie kann ich das denn Umstellen also zum Beispiel als Kamera (habe Windows 10)?
Ja alles original. Habe es gestern Abend noch geschafft über eine App namens Airdroid auf die Bilder und co zuzugreifen aber eigentlich sollte es doch auch so gehen...


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juli 2016)

Wenn du dein Handy einsteckst, sollte da eigentlich eine Benachrichtigung (am Handy), wo irgendwas mit USB steht. Da dann drauftippen und schon kannst du zwischen Kamera/Mediengerät wechseln.
Wenn das nicht hilft, ist dein Handy entsperrt, wenn du es ansteckst? Manche Handys verwehren im gesperrten Zustand den Zugriff! Möglicherweise kann auch "USB-Debugging" aktivieren helfen. Dazu erstmal in die Einstellungen gehen > über das Telefon > 7x auf die Buildnummer tippen. Dann zurück ins Hauptmenü der Einstellungen, und der Punkt "Entwicklereinstellungen (o.ä.)" ist aufgetaucht. Da dann "USB-Debugging" suchen und aktivieren.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Juli 2016)

*@drebbin:* habe es versucht und auch gefunden allerdings ohne Erfolg.

*@100Foxi:  *habe den USB Debugging aktiviert aber auch hier leider kein Erfolg  

Der Bilderordner ist doch im DCIM Ordner?


----------



## Kindercola (11. Juli 2016)

Numal ne kurze Frage.
Für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden: S7 Edge oder HTC 10 

Beides sind tolle Geräte, jedoch kann ich mich nicht wirklich für eines der Beiden entscheiden :/. Hat jemand von euch irgendeins der Beiden und kann eventuell Erfahrungsberichte hier kurz reinschreiben?
Lt. Benchmarks und div. Test´s hat ja immer das S7 / S7 edge die Nase nen Stückchen vorne. 

Schonmal Danke


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juli 2016)

Also, zuersteinmal: Ich persönlich würde beiden das OnePlus 3 vorziehen.  Wenns aber unbedingt eins von denen sein soll, dann ist das S7 wohl die bessere Wahl. Touchwiz ist ja mittlerweile wieder erträglicher geworden.


----------



## hendrosch (11. Juli 2016)

Würde aber vom Edge abtraten. 
Haben mehrerer meiner Freunde und der einzige Vorteil den die mir nennen können ist die Optik. 
Die paar Funktionen die es für die Kanten gibt scheinen also nicht sehr sinnvoll zu sein.
Ganz im Gegenteil manche von denen die ich kenne stören die Kanten bei der Bedienung, weil ja ua die äußeren Buchstaben der Tastatur auf der Kante liegen oder manche Buttons. So wird das benutzen relativ unnötig erschwert und für ungeübte wie mich ist es sehr störend.
Ka ob das nachlässt mit mehr Übung, aber nen Mehrpreis würd ich dafür nicht bezahlen. 
Auch drückt man beim halten aus versehen auf den Touchscreen.
Da war das Konzept mit einer großen Kante beim Note Edge besser.

Ich persönlich würde auch das 1+3 oder ein G5 nehmen.
Die bieten das gleiche oder sogar paar Features mehr (G5) sehen mMn besser aus und kosten weniger.


----------



## Kindercola (11. Juli 2016)

Danke schonmal euch beiden 
Ja das Oneplus 3 hatte ich auch schonmal ins Auge geworfen  und von der Größe nimmt es sich ja nicht viel zum S7 Edge. Da wäre das HTC das "kompakteste"
Das LG mag sicherlich technisch ein schönes Gerät sein, aber finde ich persönlich nicht sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Juli 2016)

Das OnePlus kostet halt sehr wenig, ist verdammt schnell und der Akku hält bei nem Kumpel von mir fast 2 Tage. Dazu ist der durch Dash Charge in 20 Minuten wieder auf 50%. Einfach ein geniales Handy. Sehr sauberes Android drauf, klasse Kamera. Da kann man fast nix falsch machen. Für mich ist der einzige Negativpunkt an dem Ding die Größe, für mich ist alles über 5" einfach zu groß.  Aber da ist ja jeder anders.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juli 2016)

Und der fehlende SD-Slot :/


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Juli 2016)

Für das HTC spricht der DAC wenn du ordentliche Kopfhörer hast. Gute Flashing Szene, gibt's aber beim 1+3 auch. Und eventuell das Design. Boomsound ist leider nicht mehr so der hammer .


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Juli 2016)

Warum kostet das 1+3 bei Geizhals knapp 490€ und auf der HP von 1+ nur 399€ ?!


----------



## Kindercola (11. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Antworten 
Ich guck mir dann nochmal genauer das Oneplus 3 an 




amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Warum kostet das 1+3 bei Geizhals knapp 490€ und auf der HP von 1+ nur 399€ ?!



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Sicherlich ist die Marge am Oneplus 3 nicht besonders hoch um für Händler großartige Rabatte einzuräumen und diese verkaufen es dann halt auch übern UVP ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Juli 2016)

Das liegt glaub ich daran das oneplus keinen wirklichen Händlervertrieb hat/will sondern es selber vertreibt. 
Die Händler werden es wohl auch ganz normal für den preis über die webseite kaufen und hauen dann halt 20% drauf.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RotariCatfish (11. Juli 2016)

Bei so beliebten Handys funktioniert das leider immer wieder mit den hohen Preisen 

Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen da halt den Preis


----------



## Hardwell (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab mal ne Frage:

auf meinem S3 läuft momentan CM12. Ich habe als ich es damals installiert habe ohne gapps installiert, weil ich diese nicht wollte.
Jetzt würde ich diese gerne nachinstallieren.
Kann ich die einfach über das aktuelle System drüber flashen oder muss ich vorher einen wipe und oder reset machen?


----------



## hendrosch (13. Juli 2016)

Sollte problemlos drüber gehen.


----------



## Hardwell (13. Juli 2016)

Hat funktioniert danke 
Aber Pokemon Go findet immer noch kein GPS Signal 
Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht an den fehlenden Google Play Diensten liegen könnte aberleider Fehlanzeige


----------



## meik19081999 (13. Juli 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Hat funktioniert danke
> Aber Pokemon Go findet immer noch kein GPS Signal
> Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht an den fehlenden Google Play Diensten liegen könnte aberleider Fehlanzeige


Hab auch schon alles Mögliche versucht, am Ende findet es trotzdem kein GPS Signal...

Habe ein S4 mit CM13


----------



## moe (13. Juli 2016)

N'Abend Androiden,

Weiß einer hier ne gute, werbefreie Notizapp, bei der man im besten Fall noch kleine Handskizzen und Fotos speichern kann?

Edit:
Ich möchte die Notizen ausschließlich auf meinem Handy speichern und mich nirgendwo registrieren.
Ein Widget wäre auch schön, muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2016)

Google Notes z.B.


----------



## moe (13. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte vielleicht noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich die Notizen ausschließlich offline speichern und keine Registrierung jeglicher Art haben will. Also quasi ein Evernote ohne Registrierung und Cloud Anbindung. 😀


----------



## Hardwell (14. Juli 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon alles Mögliche versucht, am Ende findet es trotzdem kein GPS Signal...
> 
> Habe ein S4 mit CM13



Frag mich echt an was das liegen kann.
Alle anderen apps auf meinem handy die auch gps brauchen, wie runtastic und google maps finden problemlos das gps signal.
Also kann der gps-empfänger eig nicht defekt sein.


----------



## meik19081999 (14. Juli 2016)

Bei manchen wurde das Problem gelöst, indem sie Gapps neu installiert haben, aber ich habe ja schon Gapps installiert.

Falsche Standorte ausmachen geht bei CM nicht bzw. ich habe keine App für Falsche Standorte installiert.

Berechtigungen verändern habe ich auch schon versucht, aber es gilft nichts, deswegen habe ich es jetzt erstmal aufgegeben


----------



## Hardwell (14. Juli 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Bei manchen wurde das Problem gelöst, indem sie Gapps neu installiert haben, aber ich habe ja schon Gapps installiert.
> 
> Falsche Standorte ausmachen geht bei CM nicht bzw. ich habe keine App für Falsche Standorte installiert.
> 
> Berechtigungen verändern habe ich auch schon versucht, aber es gilft nichts, deswegen habe ich es jetzt erstmal aufgegeben



Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt auf einmal! 
Ich weiß zwar nicht warum ich habe nichts anders gemacht, es hat nur zwischendurch die Google Services und den PlayStore aktualisiert.
Ich habe dann die App heute nachmittag nochmal gestartet und auf einmal ging es dann. 

Aber mein Handy ist glaub ich zu schlecht für das Spiel.
Es laggt ziemlich und mittendrin hängt es sich ganz auf oder stürzt ab.
Und wenn die App läuft kann ich zuschauen wie die die Prozent meines Akkus heruntergezählt werden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juli 2016)

Gut so, hat das RL gewonnen. 
Ich bin mittlerweile vom zerstörten S3 auf ein ramponiertes S4 umgestiegen. 
Der Akku hat z. B. Einen an der Waffel.... 
1. Lädt er recht langsam. 
2. Hält er nicht so lang 
3. Wenn das Gerät aus und wieder an geht auf einmal Akku stand Sprünge von z. B. 75 auf 86% oder von 74 auf 64
Akku ist das Original... 
Liegt das nur alles am Akku? 
Im Mediamarkt würde ich nen guten Nachbau von Hama für 20 bekommen. Oder besser von Amazon?


----------



## Hardwell (14. Juli 2016)

Mein Akku macht mir ähnliche Probleme. 
Das langsame laden liegt bei mir aber wahrscheinlich an der Ladebuchse, die hat wahrscheinlich eine Wackelkontakt oder ähnliches.
Das mit den Ladesprüngen habe ich auch manchmal.
Letztens habe ich das den Akku auf 100% vollgeladen, dann übernacht ausgeschaltet.
Am nächsten Tag hatte er noch 96% nach dem Hochfahren und dann mach er von einem Moment auf den anderen auf einmal einen Sprung auf 84%


----------



## meik19081999 (14. Juli 2016)

Es kann passieren, dass die Ladebuchse voller Fussel ist, und kein richtiger Kontakt mit dem Stecker entsteht und dadurch das Handy nicht lädt, bzw. Langsam lädt.

Diese Sprünge entstehen durch den Akku.

Also für 20€ nur ein Hama Ersatz, scheibt mir zu teuer.

Aber ein neuer Akku wirkt Wunder


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2016)

Lass bloß die Finger von Hama Produkten. Die Qualität sei mal dahingestellt (schwankt nach eigener Erfahrung stark von Produkt zu Produkt), aber die Preise sind einfach utopisch.

Hier biste "etwas" besser bedient, wenns der richtige ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Juli 2016)

Akku würde ich immer Originale kaufen. Bei meinem S3 hab ich damals einen für 6€ bei Amazon gekauft. Teuer sind die also auch nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juli 2016)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Akku würde ich immer Originale kaufen. Bei meinem S3 hab ich damals einen für 6€ bei Amazon gekauft. Teuer sind die also auch nicht.


Der ist garantiert nicht echt.... 
Eben von den ganzen billigen Fakes will ich weg kommen und die "originalen"  ausschließen zumindest auf Ebay und Amazon


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2016)

Warum soll der "garantiert" nicht echt sein? Was ist denn teures dran, an nem Akku, der potenziell in mehreren Modellen verbaut und zigtausendfach gefertigt wird?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Juli 2016)

Amazon verkauft nachgebaute Akkus als Originalware | c't Magazin

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2016)

Oha. Das war mir nicht bekannt. Danke für die Info.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Juli 2016)

Dann war er halt nicht original. Sah aber so aus und hat auch genausogut wie der Originale funktioniert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dann war er halt nicht original. Sah aber so aus und hat auch genausogut wie der Originale funktioniert.


Fragt sich nur ob auf Dauer und ob das gut war für das Gerät. 
Auf den Hama hab ich auch mal eben 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2016)

Hama stellt nur billig-Müll her, in jedem Bereich. 

Nehme entweder ein Original-Akku oder einen besseren (mir fällt gerade die Marke nicht ein, die stellt für viele Smartphones hochwertigere Akkus her). Ist sehr bekannt, mir liegts auf der Zunge  


Allerdings muss es nicht am Akku liegen. Wird das Gerät sehr heiß beim Laden? 

Ich hatte bestimmt schon 4 Samsung`s (S2, S3 und S4) in der Bekanntschafft welche eine defekte Ladeelektronik hatten (ist die kleine Platine wo auch der USB-Anschluss dran ist). Durch ein kurzschluss entlädt sich dann das Gerät sehr schnell, braucht lange zum Laden und wird sehr warm beim Laden).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

Das Gerät wird kaum handwarm. 
Ich hab auch festgestellt dass mit anderen Netzteilen das Gerät schneller lädt. Ich lade es jetzt an meinem iPhone 1 Ampere Ladegerät... 
Akku Laufzeit ist immer noch eher meh.  
Ich bestell dann halt einen Auf Amazon der nicht gerade schlechte Bewertungen hat (und vertrauenswürdige) zusammen mit einer OtterBox.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2016)

Jetzt weiß ichs wieder. 
Polarcell stellt die guten Akkus her, idR ein wenig mehr mAh als der Originale.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

Taugen die auch auf lange Zeit? 
Wenn ich das Gerät nun richten lasse muss ich das auch 1 Jahr behalten....


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand hier das *One+ 3* und kann mir seine Erfahrungen damit mitteilein?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Taugen die auch auf lange Zeit?
> Wenn ich das Gerät nun richten lasse muss ich das auch 1 Jahr behalten....



Nen Jahr hält ein Akku locker.


----------



## DrDave (15. Juli 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier das *One+ 3* und kann mir seine Erfahrungen damit mitteilein?!


Das würde mich auch interessieren.
An und für sich ja ein sehr gutes Gerät für den Preis.
Was mich aber irgendwie stören könnte:
- Die Kamerabeule
- Dash charge, so wie es aussieht eine offenbar schnelle Lademethode, die den Akku auch kühl bleiben lässt. Was mich daran stört ist die schlechte Verfügbarkeit von Ladegeräten von Drittanbietern und man hier auf O+ angewiesen ist. Das Autoladegerät ist teuer und auch nicht verfügbar...

Habe schon ein wenig auf XDA geschaut bzgl. der Akkulaufzeit und recht verschiedene Aussagen gelesen


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Juli 2016)

Du kannst das Handy natürlich auch mit nem stinknormalen USB-C Ladegerät laden, hat dann halt kein DashCharge, aber zwingend nötig ists nicht. Ein Kumpel von mir hat das Handy und sagt, er findet keine Negativpunkte daran. Für ihn ist es aktuell das perfekte Handy. Die Kamerabeule wird wenn man eine Hülle nutzt ausgeglichen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juli 2016)

Das oneplus 3 soll ja auch mit normalen Ladegeräten schnell laden. Ich überlege gerade mein Z3 gegen ein O+ 3 auszutauschen, weitere Kandidaten wären das mi5 pro und das S7


----------



## Offset (24. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die, die schonmal ein oder mehrere Smartphones repariert haben. 
Wo finde ich möglichst günstig originale Ersatzteile (brauche einen Akkudeckel für ein Xperia z3)? Ich bin mir bei den Angeboten bei ebay nie sicher, ob das billige Nachbauten oder Originale sind.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. August 2016)

Amazon kann man nehmen und nicht am Preis sparen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. August 2016)

Besitzt von euch einer ein Blaupunkt Endeavour 800NG Tablet und hat ein Problem, dieses zu nutzen (System Prozesse Stürzen ab, lässt sich nicht mal auf Werkszustand zurücksetzen, nicht mal per Recovery)? 
Und kann mir helfen?


----------



## Optiki (25. August 2016)

Hello, 

habe gerade bei meinem S6 das Problem, dass es Musiktitel neu ordnet. Früher bin ich zu Interpreten  und dann hatte ich eine Liste mit allen Titeln nach Alben geordnet, aber halt in einer Liste. Seit heute sortiert es die Titel nach Namen oder ich kann noch auf Alben des Interpreten gehen, dort kann ich dann ein Album wählen und das abspielen, dass alles unter dem Reiter Interpreten, ich meine nicht den Albumreiter. Jetzt die Frage, habe ich etwas verstellt oder wollen die mich ärgern und haben das Softwareseitig geändert? 

Grüße


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. August 2016)

welcher Player denn überhaupt?


----------



## Optiki (25. August 2016)

Oh, ich dachte der gehört mit zum Android.  Es ist halt Musik als APP- Name.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. August 2016)

Vermutlich hast du was umgestellt. Hab aber kein TouchWizz hier. 
Gut zu wissen ist, das du echt viele Musikplayer im PlayStore findest. 
Die sind generell besser imo.


----------



## Optiki (25. August 2016)

Danke für die Hilfestellung!

Habe gerade mal geschaut, es liegt wohl an einem Update der Samsung Music App. Bei diesem wurde diese Funktion bzw. Sortierung nach Alben gestrichen. Sorry das ich erstmal so blöd gefragt habe.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. August 2016)

ach quatsch, aber guck dir mal phonograph an. 😁


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte ihr mir eine Nachriten-APP empfehlen?
Habe ein HTC One M8 und war mit Blinkfeed seeehr zufrieden.
Da es Blinkfeed nicht mehr gibt muss man sich mit News Republic zufrieden geben.

Kennt ihr was besseres?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. August 2016)

Ich hab immer noch Blinkfeed oO


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. August 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch Blinkfeed oO



wtf ?!
ich kann BF nicht mehr im Playstore finden..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. August 2016)

das ist beim sense Home Launcher dabei.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnte ihr mir eine Nachriten-APP empfehlen?
> Habe ein HTC One M8 und war mit Blinkfeed seeehr zufrieden.
> ...



Witzig, News Republic ist Blinkfeed. Bzw ist Blinkfeed nur ein Skin was auf News Republic aufgesetzt wurde.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Witzig, News Republic ist Blinkfeed. Bzw ist Blinkfeed nur ein Skin was auf News Republic aufgesetzt wurde.



Nicht so witzig: Mir gefällt das Skin von NR überhaupt nicht.
Die App ist auch nicht mehr so flott wie früher


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2016)

Nutzt doch Feedly, mNn mit Abstand die beste News App


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2016)

Auf dem Tab finde ich Flipboard ziemlich cool. Das letzte Mal als ich es auf dem Telefon versucht habe war das Layout dort aber nicht wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## SXFreak (28. August 2016)

Ich finde Pure News Widget ganz gut.


----------



## moe (31. August 2016)

@Optiki: Kann dir Phonograph auch nur empfehlen. Alternativ noch den Black Player, falls Phonograph wie bei mir immer abstürzt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab' da ein kleines Problem mit meinem HTC One M8.
Seit mehreren Woche kommt mir das Handy irgendwie lahm vor.
Es läuft nicht mehr so fluffig wie es früher der Fall war.
Wenn ich mal _schneller_ arbeite, dann fallen mir Ruckler sehr stark auf.

Woran kann das liegen?
Absolut keine Musik / Videos am Handy.
Lediglich meine Standard-APPs und diverse Schnappschüsse.

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich wieder die gewohnte Geschwindigkeit haben kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2016)

Dann mach erstmal ein kompletten Wipe das alles wieder frisch ist. 
Sollte es dann immernoch langsamer als damals sein, liegt es einfach am Internen Speicher, welcher eben über die Jahre immer langsamer wird. 
Deswegen würde ich auch nie ein Smartphone länger als 2 Jahre nutzen oder gar gebrauchte kaufen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sollte es dann immernoch langsamer als damals sein, liegt es einfach am Internen Speicher, welcher eben über die Jahre immer langsamer wird.



Wusste nicht dass der interne Speicher altert ..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2016)

Jeder Speicher altert. Ist ja nichts anderes als eine SSD oder USB-Stick. 
Wird auch immer langsamer. 
In dem Fall wird der Speicher ständig belastet, Android schiebt ja massig Daten im Speicher rum (ständige Updates, viel wird gecached usw).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. September 2016)

twrp vorhanden?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2016)

Mein Galaxy S4 fühlt sich trotzdem nicht langsamer an, mein S3 genau das selbe. 
Warum man nun deshalb ein Gerät nach zwei Jahren wegwerfen soll, erscheint mir rätselhaft, auch weshalb man keine gebrauchten Geräten mit gebrauchtem Speicher kaufen sollte. 
Mein Verdacht ist bei älteren Mainstream Smartphones das (künstliche) Ausbremsen mit Updates, zum Beispiel läuft das S4 auf Android L nicht so prall während mit Kitkat das Gerät besser läuft als jedes jetzige Hai Ent Smartphone. 
Die HTC scheinen generell im Alter relativ langsam zu sein, meine Schwester hatte mal ein One Mini das eigentlich Hardwaretechnisch für Ihre Zwecke 1A war. Das Gerät lief absolut mies. 
Dasselbe bei einer Freundin. 
Aber versuch erstmal nen Wipe. Bzw factory reset. Bilder usw sichern nicht vergessen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2016)

Doch die werden definitiv langsamer. 
Egal ob mit (ur)Stock Rom oder Customrom. 

Das Tablet meiner Freundin ist sogar so langsam geworden, das es quasi unbedienbar geworden ist (obwohl frisch factory reset, danach eine extrem abgespeckte CM-Rom).  Wenn dann beispielsweise Chrome einfach mal 20sek!!! brauch bis es startet, merkt man wie sehr der Speicher altert. 
Ist aber ein Extrem-Fall, ist schon 3 Jahre alt. 

Speicher altert nun mal.

Das man keine Geräte gebraucht kaufen soll, ist nur meine Meinung. Ich kaufe keine, ihr könnt das gern machen


----------



## sp01 (10. September 2016)

Nun nach rund 3Jahren Andriod muss ich sagen hat das OS für mich fast den genauso "goldene Käfig" wie iOS, zumindest wenn ich das Smartphone im Originalzustand betreibe - so wie ich es mache. Hatte es mir damals gekauft, weil es möglich war Apps etc. von der speicherkarte auszuführen, leider hat Google das schon ein oder zwei Updates später rausgepascht.
Dazu noch die fehlende Langzeitnutzung, was mMn aber beabsichtig ist. Nicht zu vergessen das man teils Monate auf ein update wartet - wenn es denn kommt. Warum man dann auch fast gezwungen ist die High-End Geräte zu kaufen, was e auch nicht so erschwinglicher als Apple macht.
Damals für ein HTC M8 entschieden, würde die Marke vermutlich nicht noch mal kaufen. Wobei Samsung auch flach fällt, mit seiner Bindung an Kontinente. Damals hab ich irgend wo gelesen, das America, Europa und Asien teils recht unterschiedliche Software bekommen und Simkarten  nur gelockt sind(was für mich nicht schlimm ist, aber unterstützen muss man das nicht).


----------



## KempA (17. September 2016)

Guten Morgen,
vllt könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich hab, nachdem ich seit dem iPhone 3G immer nur iPhones hatte, seit 2 Tagen mein erstes Android-Gerät.
Genauer gesagt das OnePlus 3. Nun habe ich jedoch große Probleme mit einer Art "Input-Lag". Wenn ich scrolle oder irgendwas anwähle, dauert es immer ganz kurz bis auf dem Display etwas passiert. Wenn ich z.B. zwischen den Apps hin und her wische, lege ich den Finger aufs Gerät und erst nachdem ich ihn 1-2mm bewegt habe, passiert was auf dem Bildschirm. Beim iPhone dagegen ist es wirklich wie wenn man in Blatt Papier unterm Finger hat, einfach wesentlich direkter.
Ebenso wenn ich Apps öffne. Ich drücke auf eine App und es dauert immer minimal bis sich die App öffnet. Hab mal die gleichen Apps gleichzeitig auf meinem iPhones 6S und dem OnePlus3 geöffnet und das Ergebnis war immer gleich. Das iPhones hat jede App schneller geöffnet. Die Apps wurden nicht schneller gebootet. Die Zeit, die das iPhone schneller war, war immer die Zeit die das OnePLus brauche zwischen mit-dem-Finger-klicken und der eigentlichen Reaktion des Geräts.
Es bringt doch absolut nichts ein Gerät mit solcher einer starken Hardware zu bauen um nur bei Benchmakrs schnell zu sein. Mein Gerät muss im alltäglichen Gebrauch direkt reagieren und nicht nur bei Benchmarks tolle Zahlen zaubern.
Ich hab mal die App "YAMTT"  installiert und mal geschaut wie lange es dauert bis es Touchscreen meinen Finger erkennt. Hier wird mein Finger aber wirklich direkt erkannt, keine Gedenk-Millisekunden. Es liegt also wohl direkt am System. Leider konnte ich in den Einstellung nichts finden, was Besserung gebracht hat.
Hab das Gerät dann mal mit dem S7 meiner Mutter verglichen. Auch das S7 hat, im Vergleich zum iPhone, einen minimalen Input-Lag. Dieser ist jedoch absolut akzeptabel und nicht so dermaßen nervig wie beim OnePlus3.
Ich bin jetzt leider doch etwas enttäuscht. Ich hätte heutzutage damit gerechnet, dass jedes 200€-Gerät einen ordentlichen Touchscreen hat. Das dann ein "Flagship-Killer" so einen eindeutigen Input-Lag hat, ist absolut inakzeptabel.

Ich hoffe es ist nur eine Einstellungssache und ihr könnt mir helfen.

EDIT: Wollte es jetzt mal mit dem Spiel "Nadeln" testen, da hier das Gerät direkt reagieren muss, sonst ist das Spiel nicht spielbar. Leider startet das Spiel nicht, hat da jemand andere Empfehlungen zum testen?


----------



## Offset (17. September 2016)

Du könntest mal versuchen, in den Entwicklereinstellungen "GPU Rendering erzwingen" einzuschalten.
Um die Entwicklereinstellungen sehen zu können musst du auf "Über das Telefon" und dann mehrmals auf die Build-nummer tippen. Dann müsste in den Einstellungen ein neues Feld mit Entwicklereinstellungen auftauchen.

Edit: Wenn es nichts bringt oder sogar schlechter wird, einfach wieder deaktivieren.


----------



## KempA (17. September 2016)

Hat leider keine Besserung gebracht.
Hab in den Optionen auch mal "Berührungen anzeigen" aktiviert und hier das gleiche Bild wie bei "YAMTT". Das Display erkennt meine Berührungen tatsächlich sofort. Jedoch brauch die Software dann immer kurz zum reagieren. Ich hoffe immer noch dass es eine Einstellung ist. Die Hardware ist ja eigentlich stark genug und beim S7 ist es ja auch nicht so "extrem".


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. September 2016)

Kannst versuchen auch in den Entwickleroptionen die animation kürzer bzw aus zustellen, vlt haben dich diese gestört.


----------



## KempA (17. September 2016)

Habs mal versucht, aber die Einstellungen verringern ja leider nur die Zeiten zwischen der Reaktion auf meinen Klick und dem Öffnen. Mein Problem ist ja aber leider die Reaktionszeit zwischen dem wirklich tippen auf die App und der Reaktion des Geräts. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. September 2016)

löscht du die Apps aus recent?

Du nutzt das Handy erst 2 Tage. Lass den RAM Manager doch ein wenig Zeit sich dein Nutzerverhalten einzuprägen.

Apple nutzt btw auch Samsung Screens.


----------



## DrDave (17. September 2016)

KempA schrieb:


> Habs mal versucht, aber die Einstellungen verringern ja leider nur die Zeiten zwischen der Reaktion auf meinen Klick und dem Öffnen. Mein Problem ist ja aber leider die Reaktionszeit zwischen dem wirklich tippen auf die App und der Reaktion des Geräts. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine



Hab auch das OnePlus 3 und mir ist sowas noch nicht aufgefallen.
Um welche Apps gehts denn oder alle?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. September 2016)

Als neuer Androide möchte ich dich auch darauf hinweisen, Mal in die Privatsphäre Einstellungen zu schauen. Da möchtest du eventuell Sachen wir Location History deaktivieren etc.


----------



## KempA (17. September 2016)

Hab noch en bisschen romprobiert und es  ist überall so (egal ob beim scrollen, wischen oder in anderen Apps), dass die ersten 2-3mm meiner Fingerbewegung nicht auf dem Bildschirm umgesetzt werden. 
Ob das jetzt ein Hard- oder Softwarefehler ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Wäre nur super wenn das ein anderen OnePlus3-User hier mal testen könnte (einfach auf dem "Homescreen" den Finger auflegen und wirklich nur Minimalist bewegen), damit ich weiß ob es bei allen so ist, oder ob mein neues Gerät ein Fehler hat

Die leichte Verzögerung sieht man schön beim tippen. Wenn man ganz schnell auf einen Buchstaben geht, oder von Groß- auf Kleinschreibung wechselt, sieht man direkt dass es kleine Verzögerung zwischen der Berührung und des tatsächlichen Wechsels ist.
Ist vllt etwas kleinlich, aber wenn man jahrelang ein iPhones benutzt hat, ist man das nicht gewohnt, da das Gerät hier wesentlich direkter und schneller ist. Einfach komplett ohne Verzögerung... Muss mal morgen das S7 hierbei testen. Denke aber auch dass das hier besser ist wie das OnePlus, da es ja auch beim wischen und scrollen genauer und schneller ist.

Ach und vielen Dank für den Tipp Black. Werd ich mich die Tage mal mit auseinandersetzen. Hatte ich beim iPhone auch immer, so weit wie es geht, aus.


----------



## DrDave (17. September 2016)

Hab mal ein kurzes Video aufgenommen, wie es bei meinem OP3 ist. Ich hoffe es bringt dir was
Shared album - Google Photos


----------



## KempA (18. September 2016)

Vielen dank für deine Mühe.
Also ich bin mir sicher dass es eindeutig an der Software und nicht an der Hardware liegt. Ist natürlich sehr kleinlich von mir, aber bins vom iPhone eben anders gewohnt und beim S7 meiner Mutter sehe ich ja, dass Android das auch anders kann.
Hab hier auch mal so ein Video vom hin und her wischen erstellt. Ich denke das sollte bei allen OnePlus so aussehen wie bei meinem.
Test - Google Photos

Wie schon gesagt ist das natürlich nicht tragisch. Ich mag eben einen sehr genauen und direkter Touchscreen und bin eben verwundert dass der Screen meine Fingerbewegung zwar erkennt, aber nicht so direkt umsetzt wie bspw. beim S7.


----------



## DrDave (18. September 2016)

Auf dem Homescreen gibt es tatsächlich einen kleinen "blinden" Bereich, bei dem noch kein verschieben möglich ist. Ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen


----------



## KempA (18. September 2016)

Alles klar, danke dir/euch.
Eine Frage hab ich aber noch
Ich wollte, bzw habe, das Gerät mit meinem Auto per Bluetooth verbunden. Dann wurde ich noch gefragt ob mein Auto ein vertrauenswürdiges Gerät ist. Da hab ich natürlich "Ja" gewählt, damit das Auto ich bei gesperrten Handy Zugriff hat. Wenn ich jedoch über das Auto einen Anruf starten will, sagt mir mein Auto immer "Die Nummer wird gewählt" , aber dann direkt "Wahlvorgang kann nicht durchgeführt" werden. Hab mal bei den Bluetooth- und den Sicherheitseinstellungen gesucht, konnte jedoch leider nichts finden. Wenn ich den Anruf mit dem Handy starte, klappt die Freisprecheinrichtung ohne Probleme. Nur will er nicht über das Auto wählen.
Keine Ahnung ob es was zur Sache tut, aber im Auto ist ein Audi BNS 5.0 verbaut.


----------



## DrDave (18. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vlt. löst das heutige Update deine Bluetooth Probleme.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2016)

Hat jemand schon am Horizont was von CM14 mit Android Nougat erahnen können? 
Speziell fürs GT-I9505 Galaxy S4


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. September 2016)

Welche App benutzt ihr zum Verschlüsseln? Habe bisher immer EDS Lite am Start, aber bin aber der Suche nach etwas besserem.


----------



## Bongripper666 (11. Oktober 2016)

Mein neues Xiaomi Redmi 3s (International) ist heute gekommen. Bin wirklich gespannt, wie gut die Chinesen mittlerweile sind.

Muss jetzt nur noch ein Case finden und entscheiden, ob ich lieber Miui 8 drauflassen oder CM installieren soll. Bootlocker kann man sich ja auf Nachfrage entsperren lassen.


----------



## norse (11. Oktober 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Welche App benutzt ihr zum Verschlüsseln? Habe bisher immer EDS Lite am Start, aber bin aber der Suche nach etwas besserem.


in wie weit eine App zum verschlüsseln?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Welche App benutzt ihr zum Verschlüsseln? Habe bisher immer EDS Lite am Start, aber bin aber der Suche nach etwas besserem.



Ich habe im Solid Explorer einen verschlüsselten Ordner angelegt, wo sensible Daten drin liegen. Aber ansonsten habe ich nichts weiter zum Verschlüsseln. 
Oder was meinst du?


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2016)

Mein HTC One M8 kommt leider in die "Jahre".
Die Performance ist leider nicht mehr die, die es einmal war.

Suche ein neues Smartphone und frage mich ob heutige Mittelklasse *besser / schlechter oder genauso gut *ist wie damals die Oberklasse, eben das HTC One M8 ?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2016)

Dazu wäre es interessant was denn deine Preisvorstellung/Grenze ist. 
Wenn für dich 399€ Mittelklasse ist,  (was durchaus auch so ist) dann ist ein One Plus 3 und ein Honor 8 dabei, welche beide "besser" sind.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dazu wäre es interessant was denn deine Preisvorstellung/Grenze ist.
> Wenn für dich 399€ Mittelklasse ist,  (was durchaus auch so ist) dann ist ein One Plus 3 und ein Honor 8 dabei, welche beide "besser" sind.



Für die Mittelklasse hatte ich keine Preisvorstellung.
Allerdings möchte ich diesmal nicht mehr wie 400-450 Euro für ein Smartphone ausgeben welches in 2 Jahren schon wieder beginnt zu laggen usw.

Hätte schwören können dass du wieder als erstes Antwortest  nice !
OT: Welche Hankook hast du genau?


----------



## norse (11. Oktober 2016)

gerade das M8 gewinnt ordentlich an Performance mit den Cyanogenmod OS  nur so als tipp


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2016)

Was mich bisher immer an Cyanogen und Co gestört hat, sind die fehlenden Treiber und Stock-Apps. 
Gerade die Kamera leidet dadurch sehr stark. Keine Ahnung ob das bei HTC auch so ist (bei Sony und Samsung war das immer der Fall). 
Und nach 2 Jahren kann man ruhig mal upgraden, dann hat man auch wieder nen frischen Akku und ist auf kein "Bastel-OS" angewiesen  

Wegen den Hankooks, keine Ahnung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2016)

Bis jetzt bin ich auf folgende Geräte gestoßen:

- Honor 8
- Oneplus 3
- LG G5
- Galaxy S6 (ist im Budget drinnen, aber auch ein altes Gerät)
- Motorola Moto G4

An meinem HTC One M8 hat mir diese smoothnes gefallen.
Es _lief_ immer verlässlich und hat sich eigentlich noch nie "aufgehängt".
Was gar nicht geht ist die Kamera  !

Wenn das neue Handy schon einen Fingerabdrucksensor haben _muss_ dann *bloß nicht* auf der Rückseite.
Denke damit werde ich mich nie anfreunden können.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2016)

Sicher? 
Ich finde es auf der Rückseite absolut perfekt, weil der Sensor genau da sitzt wo man eh sein Finger hat. 
Vorne ist doch umständlich.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde nichts mit einem SoC von Qualcomm kaufen, da man aktuelle SW mit ihrem Produkten vergessen kann.


----------



## DrDave (11. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Ich finde es auf der Rückseite absolut perfekt, weil der Sensor genau da sitzt wo man eh sein Finger hat.
> Vorne ist doch umständlich.


Vom Gefühl her, würde ich auch sagen Rückseite ist komisch.
Ich hab es auch gern mal auf dem Tisch liegen, dann könnte ich es ja gar nicht unlocken...äußerst unpraktisch, habe es aber auch noch nicht probiert.
Bin mit der Fingerabdrucksensor beim Oneplus 3 einfach nur zufrieden, schnell genau, im "Home Button" integriert noch unauffällig. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich es als doch sinnvolles Feature schätzen gelernt hab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde nichts mit einem SoC von Qualcomm kaufen, da man aktuelle SW mit ihrem Produkten vergessen kann.



Ich würde kein China-Soc (Hisilon) mehr kaufen, da wird noch viel weniger unterstützt. 

Ich frage mich allerdings, warum kein Qualcomm? Selbst das neue Pixel hat einen und "aktueller" geht ja nicht. 
Ich hingegen bin mir sicher das mein Kirin kein Nougat bekommt, da nicht supportet. Und Games laufen eh mega schlecht, da einfach keine Sau für diese Teile optimiert. Mein "uraltes" Note 3 hat einfach mein Honor 7 um Längen geschlagen was Performance angeht und das obwohl der Kirin (der auch in den Topmoddeln P8 und Mate S zum Einsatz kam) ein High-End Soc war. 
Ich würde definitiv ein Snapdragen nehmen das nächste Mal, bzw habe ich eh kein Bock mehr auf Android. Nach all den Jahren habe ich mich dermaßen satt gesehen an Android und mich immer wieder aufregen müssen wie lange es einfach dauert bis Updates rauskommen, bzw wie kurz überhaupt die Support-Spanne ist. 
Auch wenn ich immer gedacht habe das ich niemals zu Apple wechseln werde, das nächste wird aber definitiv eins. Liegt aber auch daran, dass Android-Smartphones nun auch schon gleich viel oder gar mehr kosten und es zumindest für mich einfach keine Interessanten Geräte gibt. 
Und mit meinem Honor 7 bin ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden, Huawei war leider eine absolute Fehlentscheidung und ich bin genervt vom Gerät. Das hatte ich so bisher noch bei keinem Android-Handy. Das beste war immernoch das S2 damals. Das war noch ein Hammergerät, es gab einfach kein gleichwertiges Konkurrenzprodukt und ich habe es geliebt bis ich es dann durch Vertragsverlängerung wieder abgegeben habe. Danach gings irgendwie nur noch bergab. Und jetzt ist definitiv der Tiefpunkt erreicht für mich. 
Wenn IOS mich dann auch so enttäuscht dann habe ich allerdings nen "Problem", dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr was ich noch kaufen soll  

Jetzt bin ich aber abgeschweift,sorry


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2016)

Weil mein 1+1 nach 1,5 Jahren keine neue Androidversion bekommen kann, da Qualcomm zu geldgeil ist, die entsprechenden Treiber bereitzustellen.
Sollte an Google tatsächlich so hohe Anforderung stellen, dann sind sind auch sie tot.
Gelernte Lektionen:
1)Es sind Unsinn mehr als ~100€ für ein Smartphone auszugeben
2)Es ist falsch mit einem Smartphone länger als 2 Jahre zu planen,ein Hoch auf die Wegwerfgesellschaft
3)Kein Qualcomm SoC und kein Android mehr,
Muss mir mal wohl eins mit Sailfish OS suchen oder das Teil ganz weglassen,


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Oktober 2016)

HAbe mir vor kurzem ein Honor 8 gekauft, bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Mein größter Kritikpunkt momentan ist die Rückseite, die recht kratzanfällig ist und außerdem saurutschig. Falls du Fragen hast, helfe ich gerne weiter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2016)

100€? 
Dafür bekommt man nicht mal ein Gerät was sich "Smartphone" schimpfen kann  

Ich sehe es eher so, mindestens 400€ sollten es sein. Das Honor 7 war ein ticken zu günstig, wobei das höherpreisige aber quasi identische P8 auch nicht besser gewesen wäre.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 100€?
> Dafür bekommt man nicht mal ein Gerät was sich "Smartphone" schimpfen kann


Doch, zB. Intex Aqua Fish.
Aber die 100€ leiten sich aus der Summe von 50€ ab, die ich bereit bin dafür pro Jahr maximal zu zahlen, da bleiben bei 2 Jahren nicht mehr über.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2016)

Naja, das ding ist einfach mal nen 1cm dick und hat dafür keinen guten Akku (warum ist es so dick? ) . Schlechtes Display, schlechte Kamera, schlechtes OS. 
Um das Teil zu benutzen sollte man eher bezahlt werden  

Da würde ich mit deiner Taktik lieber für 200€ nen Moto G (nicht meine Wahl, aber definitiv besser als das Intex Ding) ausgeben und damit 4 Jahre leben


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja, das ding ist einfach mal nen 1cm dick und hat dafür keinen guten Akku (warum ist es so dick? ) . Schlechtes Display, schlechte Kamera, schlechtes OS.
> Um das Teil zu benutzen sollte man eher bezahlt werden


Du hast dich 0 mit Sailfish OS beschäftigt.
Das Display ist von seiner Auflösung absolut ausreichend und wieso die Kamera schlecht ist, wüsste ich auch gerne mal.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin ja gespannt, ob ich für mein Redmi Note 2 Prime Nougat über ne Costum ROM bekomme, 
Nachdem ich nun eigentlich bis vor kurzem hauptsächlich KitKat genutzt habe und jetzt Bei Lollipop bin


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Du hast dich 0 mit Sailfish OS beschäftigt.
> Das Display ist von seiner Auflösung absolut ausreichend und wieso die Kamera schlecht ist, wüsste ich auch gerne mal.



Was soll ich mich denn damit großartig beschäftigen? 
1. Gibts so gut wie keine Geräte auf dem Markt
2. Ist es nicht opensource
3. Wird es dadurch niemals auf dem Markt bestehen, es wird ein Reinfall wie Firefox OS oder Ubuntu Mobile oder gar Windows Phone. 
Sailfish hat immerhin noch Android-App-Support, allerdings frage ich mich dann wieso nicht gleich zu Android greifen? 
Was macht denn dieses OS dieser kleinen unbekannten Firma besser? 

Zur Kamera, was erwartest du denn für eine Kamera in einem 100€ Gerät?

Das ganze Gerät ist ein billiger Klotz, Freude kommt da sicher keine auf. Auch bezweifle ich das Sailfish OS noch lange am Markt ist, Jolla hat es ja jetzt schon schwer sich über Wasser zu halten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Oktober 2016)

Also ihr wollt alle flagships ohne dafür zu zahlen 😂.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was soll ich mich denn damit großartig beschäftigen?
> 1. Gibts so gut wie keine Geräte auf dem Markt


Gilt auch für Windows Phone und noch extremer für iOS.



> 2. Ist es nicht opensource


Größtenteils schon.



> 3. Wird es dadurch niemals auf dem Markt bestehen, es wird ein Reinfall wie Firefox OS oder Ubuntu Mobile oder gar Windows Phone.


Wir werden sehen.





> Sailfish hat immerhin noch Android-App-Support, allerdings frage ich mich dann wieso nicht gleich zu Android greifen?


Weil du Google nicht haben willst? Die verkaufen immerhin deine Daten und verlangen trotzdem Premium Preise.
Und weder Ubuntu Touch, noch WP sind tot.


> Was macht denn dieses OS dieser kleinen unbekannten Firma besser?


Sie ist nicht so unbekannt.




> Zur Kamera, was erwartest du denn für eine Kamera in einem 100€ Gerät?


Das gleich wie von einer aus einem anderen Smartphone.
Das sie zu Dokumention ausreicht.


> Das ganze Gerät ist ein billiger Klotz, Freude kommt da sicher keine auf. Auch bezweifle ich das Sailfish OS noch lange am Markt ist, Jolla hat es ja jetzt schon schwer sich über Wasser zu halten.


Das bezweifle ich und es kostet halt nur 70€, was erwartest du für den Preis? 



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also ihr wollt alle flagships ohne dafür zu zahlen ��.


Das OPO kostete auch nur 300€,


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Oktober 2016)

Für 90% der User ist es eigentlich wumpe, ob Mittelklasse Gerät( bis etwa 250€) oder Hai Ent 1000€ Smartphone, ein Grossteil dahinter ist ja eigentlich nur Prestige 
Unglaubliche Zukunftssicherheit mit neuen OS usw hab ich beim Flaggschiff auch nicht bedeutend mehr als bei einem vernünftig ausgestatteten Mittelklasse Smartphone (= kein Samsung). 
Deshalb lieber ein vernünftiges Mittelklassegerät als nahezu unnötig Geld für ein S7 Edge, iPhone 7/Plus, HTC Mwasweissich ausgeben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

Für Frauen mag das treffend sein. Da ist ein Smartphone wirklich nur Prestige. Bisschen Whatsapp/Facebook geht auch auf nem 100€ Smartphone, das stimmt. 
Aber für mich würde das nicht reichen, lege viel Wert auf Performance, Display und Kamera. Das bekommt man eben nur in Highend-Phones.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2016)

Also auf Unsinn.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Also auf Unsinn.



Ah, jemandens Weltsicht hat Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit, ich verstehe...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Also auf Unsinn.



Nein denn Performance ist Zeitersparnis. Zeit ist unbezahlbar. 
Auch möchte ich immer gute Fotos machen können, ist immerhin die Immerdabei-Kamera. 
Und das Display ist schließlich das wichtigste, denn das guckt man die ganze Zeit an. Billige Displays sind unscharf und dunkel, beides sehr unschön für meine Augen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. Oktober 2016)

Bevor ihr euch die virtuellen Köpfe einschlagt mal eine Frage:

Kennt ihr eine Emailapp, in der man Ordner erstellen und Filterregeln für diese Ordner einrichten kann?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Oktober 2016)

Kann man eigentlich die Vibration bei Nachriten ändern?
Wenn ich in Whatsapp eine Nachricht empfange dann vibriert mein HTC One M8 so: "bzzzzt bzzzzt"
Lieber wäre mir ein kurzes, dezentes "bzzt"
Geht das?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nein denn Performance ist Zeitersparnis. Zeit ist unbezahlbar.


Dafür reicht nur ein alter High-End oder aktueller Mittelklasse SoC locker aus, dazu braucht es kein High-End Smartphone.

Auch möchte ich immer gute Fotos machen können, ist immerhin die Immerdabei-Kamera. 


> Und das Display ist schließlich das wichtigste, denn das guckt man die ganze Zeit an. Billige Displays sind unscharf und dunkel, beides sehr unschön für meine Augen.


Seltsam das die Thinkpads, dann sehr beliebte Notebooks waren, obwohl ihre Displays mies sind.
Und helle Displays sind für das Auge noch mieser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

Im Intex ist also ein ehemaliger High-End-Soc verbaut? Bezweifel ich  
Zumal auch der interne Speicher viel Performance ausmacht. Dort wird ebenfalls billigware mit schlechten Schreib/Lesewerten, iops etc verbaut sein. 


Thinkpads haben mir noch nie gefallen, klappriges Gehäuse, Design aus dem Mittelalter, Display nichts besonderes. Sind eben arbeitstiere, wo es egal ist ob es mal wo runterfällt  

Helle Displays sind draußen unerlässlich. Ansonsten regelt der Lichtsensor. Das ich abends im Bett kein helles Display benötige, sollte klar sein


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Für Frauen mag das treffend sein. Da ist ein Smartphone wirklich nur Prestige.
> Aber für mich würde das nicht reichen, lege viel Wert auf Performance, Display und Kamera. Das bekommt man eben nur in Highend-Phones.



Ein gescheites Display bekommst du auch in Mittelklassegeräten, 
FHD sollte es natürlich schon sein... Der Sinn eines WQHD+ Screens bei unter 7" hat sich mir noch nicht ganz erschlossen... 
Performance hast du auf nem gescheiten Mittelklassegerät ne bessere als auf einem Galaxy S7,  zudem was brauch ich 4+Gb RAM, wenn meist eh 3 vollkommen ausreichen? 
Kamera ist so eine Sache, da muss man in der Mittelklasse nach Suchen. 
Doch auch wenn ich viel fotografiere, gebe ich dafür 300+€ mehr aus, nur damit sie marginalst besser werden...


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Im Intex ist also ein ehemaliger High-End-Soc verbaut? Bezweifel ich


Das habe ich nie geschrieben.
Für Android könnte die HW in der Tat zu langsam sein, aber für Sailfish eher nicht. Wäre reichlich dämlich sein eigenes Dev Gerät (Jolla C, das praktisch identisch ist) zu lahm zu machen.


> Zumal auch der interne Speicher viel Performance ausmacht. Dort wird ebenfalls billigware mit schlechten Schreib/Lesewerten, iops etc verbaut sein


. 
Beweis?



> Thinkpads haben mir noch nie gefallen, klappriges Gehäuse, Design aus dem Mittelalter, Display nichts besonderes. Sind eben arbeitstiere, wo es egal ist ob es mal wo runterfällt


Die Dinger sind 0 klapprig und sie haben ein minimales funktionales Design.
Gefallen mir besser als 99% alle anderen Notebooks am Markt.




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> FHD sollte es natürlich schon sein... Der Sinn eines WQHD+ Screens bei unter 7" hat sich mir noch nicht ganz erschlossen...


Bei weniger als 5,5" muss es nicht mal FHD sein,


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie geschrieben.
> Für Android könnte die HW in der Tat zu langsam sein, aber für Sailfish eher nicht. Wäre reichlich dämlich sein eigenes Dev Gerät (Jolla C, das praktisch identisch ist) zu lahm zu machen.



Sailfish ist also plötzlich das Performance-Wunder? Mit Sicherheit nicht.  Wenn die Hardwarebasis schon low-end ist, kann software da auch nicht mehr viel rausholen. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Beweis?



Habe ich nicht. Allerdings kann man sich denken das bei dem Preis nunmal überall Abstriche zu machen sind. Schließlich soll am Ende ja auch noch trotz des niedrigen Preises Gewinn bei rauskommen?! 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind 0 klapprig und sie haben ein minimales funktionales Design.
> Gefallen mir besser als 99% alle anderen Notebooks am Markt.



Gerade erst wieder ein Foto im Luxx gesehen, da musste der User mit Klebeband nachhelfen sein Thinkpad zu fixieren  
Gut muss aber nicht die Regel sein,  das stimmt. Robust sind sie ja definitiv. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei weniger als 5,5" muss es nicht mal FHD sein,



Schwierig.  720P auf 5" finde ich zu wenig. (finde die 326 PPI vom Iphone wirklich als Schmerzgrenze, Full-HD reicht mir persönlich dann aber auch bis 5,7"). Aber die Auflösung allein ist es ja nicht, allein das Panel macht einen rießen Unterschied und wie Qualitativ der Touchscreen integriert wurde. Bei günstigen Geräten ist das Panel niedriger eingelassen. Bei hochwertigen wirkt es fast wie aufgedruckt, also quasi keine Tiefe feststellbar. Kommt auch dem Blickwinkel sehr stark zu gute, der nächste Punkt am billigen Display. Oder lightbleeding (was leider auch Geräte der 300€ Klasse haben, wie mein Honor ). 


Wenn du mit dem Intex leben kannst, schön für dich. Ich möchte dir dein Gerät nicht schlecht reden. Nur meinen Ansprüchen genügt es in keinster Weise.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei weniger als 5,5" muss es nicht mal FHD sein,



Bist du blind? 
Ich seh ganz eindeutig einen Unterschied zwischen 720p und FHD


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sailfish ist also plötzlich das Performance-Wunder? Mit Sicherheit nicht.  Wenn die Hardwarebasis schon low-end ist, kann software da auch nicht mehr viel rausholen.


Doch siehe Haiku OS bzw BeOS.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch siehe Haiku OS bzw BeOS.



Jetzt wirds lächerlich, dann kann ich auch DOS in den Raum werfen. Maaaan läuft das gut


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

Hey, Leuts, was soll das. Jeder soll glücklich werden mit dem, was ihm wichtig ist. 

Kein Grund zu lästern oder herabzublicken. Das gilt übrigens für beide Seiten!


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds lächerlich, dann kann ich auch DOS in den Raum werfen. Maaaan läuft das gut


Nein, da Haiku ein aktuelles und aktives Projekt ist, anders als DOS.
Und es gibt Spezialsoftware die nur auf BeOS/Haiku läuft, einige Radiostationen in den USA verwenden es daher.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Performance hast du auf nem gescheiten Mittelklassegerät ne bessere als auf einem Galaxy S7..




Kannst du 2-3 Geräte empfehlen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Oktober 2016)

Nun, mit aktuellen Geräten kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, 
Das Huawei P9 Lite ist recht vernünftig, die Prozessoren sind nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei... 
Generell vertraue ich da sehr auf eine Zeitschrift namens Smartphone


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kannst du 2-3 Geräte empfehlen?



Leeco Le 3 Pro
ZTE Axon 7
One Plus 3


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
ich besitze ein Huawei GX8 mit Android 5.1 und Emui 3.1. Wie kann ich nur die Beiden ohne die ganzen Apps updaten? Sollte ich das machen oder bringt das nur neue Features, welche das System verlangsamen? Habe mein Smartphone auf Werkzustand gesetzt und jetzt will es 31 Updates von Apps machen und ich habe selbst erst eine einzige App geladen.

Wie kann ich denn beim Huawei GX8 die Standortzugriffe auf einzelne Apps entscheiden? Finde nur alles an oder alles aus?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2016)

Oder Root geht letzteres gar nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Oder Root geht letzteres gar nicht.



Natürlich, sogar nativ seit Android 6 (und bei Huawei auch schon bei Android 5 dank eingebautem Permissionsmanager).  

Einfach in den Einstellungen bei "Apps" der jeweiligen App das Recht auf Standortzugriff entziehen. Fertig  


@ Mitch 

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz, du willst das OS updaten aber die Apps nicht? 
Das macht für mich jetzt kein Sinn. 

Empfehlenswert ist das Update auf jeden Fall, schließlich bekommst du dann Android 6 und die neusten Sicherheitspatches.


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. Oktober 2016)

Root ist als super admin was tief im System umstellen? Muss ich als erste Amtshandlung nicht zwingend machen wollen.

@Bioschnitzel
Unter Einstellungen - Apps - Anwendungen verwalten bekommt ich nur Infos, kann aber nichts machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2016)

Nein Root brauchst du nicht, wie ich bereits schrieb.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Oktober 2016)

Bei meinem Xiaomi (Android 5.0) kann ich das auch so entscheiden, Root ist noch keiner drauf


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Oktober 2016)

Das war mir jetzt tldr.

Was ich noch sagen mag ist:

Klar ein OPO kostet 300€, dafür ist die mitgelieferte Software aber Müll.
Und deswegen sehe ich es ein für die wirklichen Brecher 700€ zu zahlen, sofern man das braucht.
Natürlich kommen jetzt so Sachen wie: TouchWizz ist aber voll kacke yadayada.
Aber ganz sicher ist, dass die von Samsung mitgelieferten Apps und Treiber etc, einfach besser sind als die auf dem OPO. Denn da sitzen Leute, die sich um die letzten 10% kümmern, und wer entwickelt weiß, diese sind unverhältnismäßig schwieriger und langwieriger und damit teurer zu entwickeln.

Jus sayin. Mein nächstes Handy wird ein 150€-200€ Wegwerf Android. Mehr als SD Erweiterung brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Oktober 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Jus sayin. Mein nächstes Handy wird ein 150€-200€ Wegwerf Android. Mehr als SD Erweiterung brauch ich nicht.



Welches wäre das?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Welches wäre das?



zB ein Moto G, das Asus Zenfone oder ein Honor 5x


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das war mir jetzt tldr.
> 
> Was ich noch sagen mag ist:
> 
> ...


Da kein Hersteller zeitnahe Updates bringt, ist mir egal was der Hersteller leistet.
Und ein paar Beispiele für die bessern Apps wären schön.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Da kein Hersteller zeitnahe Updates bringt, ist mir egal was der Hersteller leistet.
> Und ein paar Beispiele für die bessern Apps wären schön.



E-Mail, Wetter, SMS/MMS, Kalender, Galerie, Kamera, Einstellungen, Musik, etc.

Das die Updates nicht zeitnah erscheinen ist ja logisch, warum hab ich ja schon gesagt... 

Naja. Beim Autokauf zählt bei dir vermutlich auch nur der Motor, und nicht die Ausstattung.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2016)

Eine Auto bekommt keine relevanten (Sicherheits)updates mit Monaten oder noch mehr Verzögerung.

Und was genau ist besser, auch gegenüber den (frei) erhältlichen Apps in den Stores?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Oktober 2016)

Systemintegration. 
Apple macht das zB ganz gut.

So Sachen wie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit dual window.


----------



## Aaskereija (14. Oktober 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das war mir jetzt tldr.
> 
> Was ich noch sagen mag ist:
> 
> ...



Is eigentlich genau anders rum. Samsung mag gute Apps haben, aber TouchWiz ist schon fast ein komplettes "neues" Android. TW ist zwar "nur" ein Hersteller-Aufsatz, aber es ist so tiefgreifend und schlicht, "schlecht" Programmiert, das es ein echtes Wunder ist, das sich die Dinger so gut verkaufen.

OPO Hat mit ihrer EMUi zwar ein ähnliches "rework" mit Anlehnung an IOS, allerdings vorallem auch durch Cyanogen Inc eine extrem gute Rom am Start. (Sei dahingestellt, das dieses Projekt offiziell gescheitert ist, in der Custom-Rom szene ist CM weiterhin das NonPlusUltra).

Und diese Herstelleraufsätze und reingemurkse der Hersteller ist der Hauptgrund, wieso Updates solange brauchen. Die Offenheit von Android beisst sich da selbst in den Schwanz. Ein Grund wieso Google versucht immer mehr wie IOS zu werden und ebenfalls ein Grund, wieso Microsoft mit Windows immer mehr versucht wie Mac zu werden. Offenheit ist Fragmentierung und Fragmentierung ist (fast) immer schlecht.


Um das ganze auf den Punkt zu bringen: Man sollte alle Seiten beleuchten, bevor man ungerechtfertigt Kritik anbringt. Damit trifft man meistens die falschen und so wird sich auch nie was ändern.


----------



## Grestorn (14. Oktober 2016)

Ist TouchWiz mehr als nur ein Launcher? 

Ich verwende auf meinem CyanogenMod LG G3 den NextLauncher, den hab ich mir einmal rausgesucht und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden. Kann man auf Samsung Handys nicht den Launcher (und Lockscreen etc.) tauschen?

Was macht denn TouchWiz in Deinen Augen so schlecht? Ehrliche Frage, denn ich kenne es nicht.


----------



## Aaskereija (14. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist TouchWiz mehr als nur ein Launcher?
> 
> Ich verwende auf meinem CyanogenMod LG G3 den NextLauncher, den hab ich mir einmal rausgesucht und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden. Kann man auf Samsung Handys nicht den Launcher (und Lockscreen etc.) tauschen?
> 
> Was macht denn TouchWiz in Deinen Augen so schlecht? Ehrliche Frage, denn ich kenne es nicht.



TouchWiz ist natürlich nicht nur der Launcher. TouchWiz beeinflusst, das Aussehn der Recents, Des Menüs, einfach alles. Auf Samsung ist nichts "original" Android.

Den Launcher kann man natürlich auf allen ersetzen, das löst aber nicht das Problem das die Aufsätze wie z.b. TouchWiz extrem auf die Performance und den Akku gehen.

Über Optik hat jeder seine eigene Meinung. Grundsätzlich ist TouchWiz aber eine der überladesteten Aufsätze die es gibt. Aufgrund dessen das nichts mehr an das original Android erinnnert, läuft extrem viel Mist im Hintergrund was ständig am Akku und der Performance nuckelt. Nicht zuletzt vorallem für Leute wie mich, die sich ihr Android so designen wie es ihnen gefällt, ist TW ein Klotz am Bein, denn durch die starke Modifikation, können Apps wie z.b. Xposed Framework nicht mehr richtig oder nur schlecht greifen und viele Module funktionieren nur noch bedingt.

OPO's EMUi ist da nicht wirklich viel besser, allerdings isses da eher der Launcher der da kräftig zulangt. Wenn man dann zu CyanogenMod wechselt, sieht man am deutlichsten den Unterschied, weil CM das reine AOSP Design nutzt.

Ich persönlich nutze nur noch Custom-Roms und hab selbst ein Sony, was mit dem XperiaUI auch sehr nahe am AOSP ist.


----------



## werder96 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hast du schonmal tw vom s7 gesehen? das mittlerweile tote note 7 hat noch was anderes drauf


----------



## Hardwell (15. Oktober 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Vibration bei Nachriten ändern?
> Wenn ich in Whatsapp eine Nachricht empfange dann vibriert mein HTC One M8 so: "bzzzzt bzzzzt"
> Lieber wäre mir ein kurzes, dezentes "bzzt"
> Geht das?



Das würde mich auch interessieren ob das möglich ist.
Ich weiß nur, dass man die Vibrationsstärke einstellen kann aber wenn man die Vibrationsdauer auch einstellen könnte, wäre das richtig nice.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Oktober 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren ob das möglich ist.
> Ich weiß nur, dass man die Vibrationsstärke einstellen kann aber wenn man die Vibrationsdauer auch einstellen könnte, wäre das richtig nice.



Die Vibrationsstärke kann ich auch nicht einstellen


----------



## Hardwell (15. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir kann man die Vibrationsstärke unter Einstellungen  --> Töne --> und da sind bei mir ganz unten die Vibrationseinstellungen.

Habe CM13 drauf


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2016)

Beim HTC One M8 hast du auf Sense keine Kontrolle über die Vibrationsstärke.

Zum Rest:
Ich bin raus. CM ist das mit Abstand schlimmste was man AOSP und seinem Handy antun kann.
Tut mir echt Leid für die ganzen Leute im XDA, die das nicht kommerziell in ihrer Freizeit basteln.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte den Launcher von meinem Galaxy S4 getauscht. (TW gegen Zen Launcher) 
Danach lief es etwas besser, obwohl ich keine Costum ROM drauf hatte.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Oktober 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. CM ist das mit Abstand schlimmste was man AOSP und seinem Handy antun kann.
> Tut mir echt Leid für die ganzen Leute im XDA, die das nicht kommerziell in ihrer Freizeit basteln.



Ich respektiere Deine Meinung und da ich nicht der Android Freak bin, würde ich ehrlich gerne wissen, wieso Du zu dieser Einschätzung kommst.

Ich hatte eine Weile lang ein anderes Custom-ROM drauf, und mit dem war ich deutlich weniger glücklich, als mit CM. Das Phone muss funktionieren, ohne dass ich Stunden an Arbeit reinstecke, und das hat mir CM bislang gewährleistet.


----------



## B4C4RD! (19. Oktober 2016)

Nabend,


Ich hab Folgendes problem bei meinem Note 4.

Meine Freundin hat wie ne ****** auf dem Note rumgedrueckt bis es Neugestartet ist und Sie in den Download-Modus gekommen ist wo Ich mir dann dachte "Nagut ok, setz Ich Android eben neu auf...."


Popolecken 3,80. Auf den Bildern seht Ihr das Problem, welches Ich nun mit dem Geraet habe. Samsung-Kies erkennt es erst gar nicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen,

habe ein gutes Angebot für ein Galaxy S7 bekommen.

- 5 Monate gebraucht
- ohne Rechnung
- keine Gebrauchsspuren

Möchte mir kein _gestohlenes_ Handy kaufen.
Kann ich das irgendwo / irgendwie überprüfen lassen?
& wie erkenne ich ob noch die originale Software oben ist und nichts gefalsht / gerootet worden ist ?!


----------



## mrfloppy (6. November 2016)

Sobald der Knox counter auf 1 ist hat jemand rumgedocktort. Heisst root oder Custom Rom.  
Ein Post über dir im Bild schön zu sehen mit Knox warranty void 0x0
Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2016)

Kann ich das irgendwie vor Ort feststellen? 
Treffe mich später mit dem Verkäufer.


----------



## mrfloppy (6. November 2016)

Pwr/Home und glaub Lautstärke runter gemeinsam drücken

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (6. November 2016)

Hat jemand ein Nexus5 ?
Würde gern wissen ob es im Reaktionsverhalten eine spürbare Verbesserung gibt wenn ich vom originalen OS zum zB CM wechsel....


----------



## Icebreaker87 (6. November 2016)

Ich habe eins. Was heisst für dich spürbare Verbesserung? Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten von CM möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Gefühlt hält der Akku auch länger.
Ich nutze schon lange nicht mehr das orginale OS und vermisse nichts daran


----------



## drebbin (6. November 2016)

Ich hatte vorher das Nexus 4, was mir von der Geschwindigkeit unter CM auch völlig ausgereicht hat.
Da ich günstig ein Nexus 5 ergattern konnte habe ich mir dieses geholt und empfinde bereits mit dem originalem OS bereits eine Verbesserung (zum Nexus4+CM).
Für mich stellt sich da die Frage ob ich dann überhaupt noch einen Unterchied zwischen Nexus5+original OS und Nexus5+CM merke...

Die Optionsvielfalt von CM im Vergleich zum Original ist ohne wenn und aber ein deutlicher Pluspunkt


----------



## Icebreaker87 (6. November 2016)

Du kannst ja jetzt ein bisschen mit dem orginalem probieren und dann später mal den Wechsel machen. Musst zwar nochmal einrichten aber ich glaube nicht daran, dass du danach nomal zurück auf Stock gehen wirst. Gib für mich keinen Grund dazu.
Klar mal läuft etwas nicht perfekt, aber das kanns mal geben. Updates gibt es auch immer


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. November 2016)

Es gibt für die Nexus Handys aber auch weitaus umfangreichere und beliebtere ROMs als CM, welches ja noch ziemlich basic ist. Vielen gefällt beispielsweise Cataclysm. Viel mehr kann ich dazu aber auch nicht spontan sagen, habe nämlich selber keins.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. November 2016)

Resurrection Remix ist einen Blick wert


----------



## Icebreaker87 (7. November 2016)

Ich habe mir mal Cataclysm angeschaut. Scheint wohl seit anfangs Jahr nicht mehr weiter entwickelt zu werden. Der Ersteller hatte wohl zuviele blöde Kommentare und entschied sich seine Zeit für etwas anderes zu nutzen. Schade eigentlich aber ja


----------



## Special_Flo (9. November 2016)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
kennt sich wer etwas mit GitHub - zxing/zxing: Official ZXing ("Zebra Crossing") project home aus ?
Das Programm wird per Website gestartet . Auf einem Galaxy S2 mit Android 4.4.4 geht es nicht ( Klaro ist ja kein 5.1 ) 
Aber auf einem Alcatel One Touch mit Android 5.1 geht es leider auch nicht. 
Kameras werden nicht angesprochen, also keine Nachfrage des Browser für die Berechtigung.
Auf einem Handy mit 5.1.1 läuft das Programm ohne Probleme.
Laut Programierer soll es ab 5.1 laufen.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen ? bitte.

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. November 2016)

Hei Leute, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Tablet. 
Ich such ein 10 Zoll mit mindestens FullHD. Nutzung ist hauptsächlich Video und ab und zu eventuell mal ein Spiel. Preislich denke ich so um die 200€. Habt ihr eventuell Tipps?


----------



## alexk94 (3. Dezember 2016)

Wie sieht es mit Custom-ROM und Exynos CPU's aus?


----------



## mrfloppy (3. Dezember 2016)

Schlecht  sieht es damit aus. Es gibt nur leicht veränderte Original Roms, aber sowas wie cyanogenmod gibt es nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## alexk94 (3. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Info. Habe es mir schon fast gedacht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Dezember 2016)

Hi, ich habe ein Honor 8. Alles top bis auf die Google Camera app. Die Photosphere funktioniert funktioniert nur beim Aufnehmen, aber die Bilder werden nicht korrekt wiedergegeben. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Dezember 2016)

in welcher Galerie? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ein Honor 8. Alles top bis auf die Google Camera app. Die Photosphere funktioniert funktioniert nur beim Aufnehmen, aber die Bilder werden nicht korrekt wiedergegeben. Jemand eine Idee?



Du musst die Google-Fotos App dafür benutzen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du musst die Google-Fotos App dafür benutzen.



Dort kriege ich den Fehler "Dieses 360°-Foto konnte nicht angezeigt werden."


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2016)

Auf meinem Honor 7 geht das einwandfrei. 

Wurde das 360° Foto denn mit deinem Handy erstellt? Und wurde es korrekt berechnet? 

Ich frage deshalb, weil es einige Minuten dauert (wenn man die hohe Qualitätsstufe nutzt) bis er die Photosphere zusammengesetzt und berechnet hat. 
Da Huawei standardmäßig recht aggressiv die Apps killt um Strom zu sparen, kann das schon mal in die Hose gehen, wenn man beispielsweise bei der Berechnung das Display ausschaltet.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Dezember 2016)

Lief alles korrekt ab, habe es gerade noch mal getestet. Alle auf dem Handy erstellt, außerdem ein paar von anderen, die 100 pro funktionieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2016)

kannst du die Photosphere mal als zip irgendwo hochladen?  
Dann teste ich die mal auf meinem Honor 7.


----------



## moe (6. Dezember 2016)

N'Abend Leute,

Hab mit meinem MotoG3 seit dem Update auf Android 6 öfter mal das Problem, dass App-Updates nicht richtig installiert werden und nach kurzer Zeit erneut zum Update im Playstore auftauchen. Ab und zu wird aus dem "Aktualisieren" Button auch ein "Öffnen" Button und das Update lässt sich erst nach einem Neustart des Playstore erneut installieren.

Was kann ich dagegen machen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2016)

Mal den cache des Playstores löschen.

Bzw ist es sehr sinnvoll bei einem Systemupdate auch das Telefon auf Werkseinstellung zurückzusetzen.
Ist eigentlich Pflicht bei Android, da geht intern so viel schief und ganz kuriose Bugs sind die Folge.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Dezember 2016)

Der Store wird zur Zeit auch umgebaut, eventuell erst mal abwarten vor dem reset, und die Caches löschen, etc mal force closen. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## moe (7. Dezember 2016)

Cache löschen werde ich mal probieren.
Hab das Problem schon fast ein Jahr lang, seit dem Update auf Android 6. So nervig wie jetzt wars allerdings noch nicht. Hatte mein Handy damals leider nicht zurück gesetzt. Werde das über die Feiertage mal machen.


----------



## alexk94 (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, wie ich Android 7.0 auf einen Motorola Moto LTE (1.Gen.) sowie Moto E2 installieren kann. Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet ein Neuling. Der Grund ist der, dass diese wahrscheinlich bis zum „Totalausfall“ genutzt, aber leider keine Updates mehr bekommen.

Anderes Thema: Ich hatte schon mal nachgefragt, ob es für Handy mit Exynos-CPU’s Custom-ROMs gibt, leider wurde das verneint. Gibt es aber die Möglichkeit ein reines Android zu installieren. Ich frage, weil ja Samsung seine Treiber nicht rausrückt, was ich mal gelesen hatte.

Alex


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2016)

Einfach ist immer relativ zumindest muss man bei Motorola den Bootloader nicht knacken weil sie die Unlock keys freiwillig raus rücken. Etwas Arbeit ist es aber natürlich trotzdem und das "freiwillig" bedeutet dass man auf der Moto-Website aktiv die Garantie für das entsprechende Gerät abgibt.
Vom Moto G LTE kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass es durchaus noch Sicherheitsupdates gibt, nur keine Featureupdates mehr.

Es gibt durchaus Roms für die Samsung Geräte welche deutlich anders aussehen als das Original(wobei es ein simpler Launcher Download aus dem Playstore meist auch tut), nur bleibt der Kern halt der originale.


----------



## dsdenni (9. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute,

könnt ihr ein Handy am besten ab 5" 100-150€ empfehlen?


Bin im Handy Sektor bisschen eingerostet^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2016)

Der Preisbereich ist schwierig, für ~180 gibts nen Honor 5C / 5X.


----------



## Watertouch (9. Dezember 2016)

Wie siehts eigentlich bei euch mit Android 7 aus? 
Mein Honor 8 hats vorgestern trotz recht aufwändiger Oberfläche OTA bekommen.


----------



## moe (10. Dezember 2016)

Nougat wirds zumindest von Lenovo für mein Moto G3 wohl nicht geben.


----------



## hendrosch (10. Dezember 2016)

Oneplus One mit CM. 
Läuft jetzt schon 2 Wochen oder so auf Nougat. 
Bis jetzt zufrieden. Außer diese verdammte Maps APP stützt die ganze Zeit ab. Und irgendwas schickt WhatsApp immer schlafen.

Edit: nvm Maps geht mittlerweile


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Dezember 2016)

Honor 7, daher kein Update auf Nougat :/


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Dezember 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich bei euch mit Android 7 aus?
> Mein Honor 8 hats vorgestern trotz recht aufwändiger Oberfläche OTA bekommen.



Als Beta? Über das normale OTA finde ich nichts.


----------



## Watertouch (11. Dezember 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Als Beta? Über das normale OTA finde ich nichts.


In das Beta Programm hab ichs nicht geschafft, also nahm ich an das wäre OTA gewesen 

Edit: gebrandet ist dein Honor 8 aber nicht oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Dezember 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> In das Beta Programm hab ichs nicht geschafft, also nahm ich an das wäre OTA gewesen
> 
> Edit: gebrandet ist dein Honor 8 aber nicht oder?
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161211/61072708908a2284d23bd134d565f649.jpg



Merkwürdig, ich habe die gleiche Nummer bis auf das Ende natürlich (habe B320). Gebrandet ist das Handy nicht.


----------



## werder96 (11. Dezember 2016)

Wird meistens in Wellen aus gerollt. Dadurch kann es sein das manche das Update erst später bekommen

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bongripper666 (14. Dezember 2016)

Weiß einer von euch, ob man einen Nachteil dadurch hat, wenn man bei Miui den Account löscht und nur den Google Account auf dem Smartphone nutzt? Funktioniert dann die Hälfte der Systemapps nicht mehr, gibt es Probleme beim Gerätebackup etc.? Was ist mit der Kontakteliste? Kann man nur seine Google Kontakte auch für die Telefonapp nehmen oder geht das nur über Miui?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab keinen Miui Acc (nie einen gemacht) aber bis auf kleine Fehler, die eher Bugs sind habe ich keine Nachteile ggü anderen Androiden gefunden. 
Ich besitze ein Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 Prime


----------



## Bongripper666 (14. Dezember 2016)

Und wie hast du das mit den doppelten Kontakten in Google und Miui gelöst? Die Telefonapp kann scheinbar(?) nur auf die Miui-Kontakte zugreifen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hat hier noch jemand ein S6 und heute einen 300MB Patch eingespielt? Mein Handy ist jetzt total langsam und hängt immer wieder. Danke Samsung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Dezember 2016)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand ein S6 und heute einen 300MB Patch eingespielt? Mein Handy ist jetzt total langsam und hängt immer wieder. Danke Samsung



Werksreset nach Update gemacht?


----------



## G0NZ0 (20. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Werksreset nach Update gemacht?



Nein, hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie. Jeden Monat Backup machen und wieder einspielen finde ich aber auch nervig.
Ist das wirklich auch bei einem Patch vonnöten/hilfreich? Ist ja kein komplettes Update vom System, sprich immer noch Android 6

Beim S3 hab ich es mal gemacht, hat da aber null geholfen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Dezember 2016)

Heiho Leute,

pünktlich zum Fest ist mein HTC One M8 abgeraucht. Jetzt die Qual der Wahl.

ZTE Axon 7 grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

vs

OnePlus 3T 64GB grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches würdet ihr nehmen, und warum? 

Würdet mir sehr helfen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Dezember 2016)

Mal abgesehen von irgendwelchen Specs würde persönlich da lieber das OnePlus nehmen, da das durch sehr gute Custom ROMs ne klasse Zukunftssicherheit hat. OnePlus veröffentlicht wunderbar offene Quellcodes, da macht den ROM-Erstellern das bereitstellen ihrer ROM fast schon Spaß. 
Da ich eher dazu tendiere Smartphones so lange zu behalten bis sie auseinanderfallen oder andersweitig kaputt gehen ist sowas für mich ein großer Punkt. Desweiteren hab ich das Verlangen immer die neuste Version von Android zu haben, auch nachdem der offizielle Support eingestellt wurde.

Das ist aber nur meine Meinung, bzgl. der Specs äußert sich am besten noch jemand anderes.


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2017)

Gibts bei Android irgend en verstecke Einstellung um die Lautstärke des Geräts zu erhöhen?
Wenn ich bei Whatsapp irgendwelche Sprachnachrichten abhöre, muss ich das Gerät immer auf Maximum stellen um etwas zu hören.

Handy ist ein OnePlus 3.


----------



## Watertouch (6. Januar 2017)

KempA schrieb:


> Gibts bei Android irgend en verstecke Einstellung um die Lautstärke des Geräts zu erhöhen?
> Wenn ich bei Whatsapp irgendwelche Sprachnachrichten abhöre, muss ich das Gerät immer auf Maximum stellen um etwas zu hören.
> 
> Handy ist ein OnePlus 3.


Verdunkelt sich der Bildschirm? Whatsapp hat so eine nervige Funktion, bei der sich der Bildschirm abdunkelt und auf die Lautsprecher zum Telefonieren umgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2017)

Das liegt eher am schlechten Mic des jenigen, der die Nachrichten schickt. Die Nachrichten meiner Freundin sind auch sehr leise, bei kumpels hingehen nicht.


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2017)

Der Bildschirm verdunkelt sich dabei nicht. 
Whatsapp war auch nur ein Beispiel. Ich teste es später am Tag mal mit anderen Apps (Youtube etc.) und berichte dann nochmal.

Es liegt nicht am Mikro des Senders. Ich hatte jahrelang iPhones und da hatte ich nie solche Probleme. Da hat die halbe Lautstärke des Geräts immer mehr als ausgereicht. Die Sender sind ja die gleichen geblieben.

EDIT: Noch eine Frage bezüglich des OP3: Hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem Bildstabilisator? Ich mache nicht viele Bilder, nur ab und an mal einen Schnapschuss. Jedoch sind die Bilder immer leicht verwackelt. Wenn ich die Kamera aktiviere, ist auf dem Bildschirm immer alles gestochen scharf. Dann löse ich jedoch aus und das Ergebnis ist immer leicht verschwommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Januar 2017)

Hat das OP3 überhaupt ein OIS? 
Wahrscheinlich nur Software-Stabi, die taugen eh nix.


----------



## moe (25. Januar 2017)

N'Abend Leute. 
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner alternativen Tastatur, hat da jemand Erfahrungen? 
Die Google eigene läuft bei mir mit jedem Update schlechter. Vor allem Autocorrect, aber auch Reaktionszeit (Tastatur ist teilweise zu langsam, kommt kaum hinterher und ich bin echt kein schneller Schreiber), sowie Empfindlichkeit des Screens im Tastaturbereich (reagiert tlw nur nach festem drücken, bei allen anderen Anwendungen keine Probleme damit) lassen sehr stark zu wünschen übrig. 
Ein Downgrade auf ne ältere Version spare ich mir, will eh weg von den ganzen Google Apps.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2017)

Swift key kann ich empfehlen, habe ich lange genutzt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Januar 2017)

Nutze ich auch schon ewig, solang du ein Gerät mit 1Gb RAM aufwärts nutzt, läuft das auch gescheit


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nutze ich auch schon ewig, solang du ein Gerät mit 1Gb RAM aufwärts nutzt, läuft das auch gescheit



Geräte mit 1gb oder weniger RAM laufen so oder so nicht gescheit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Januar 2017)

Kommt drauf an was man damit macht und welches OS drauf ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2017)

klar mit Gingerbread rockts. 
Aber egal was man damit macht, gescheit läuft es dadurch auch nicht. 
Zumindest nicht, wenn man es mit aktuellen Geräten vergleicht. 
War super zufrieden damals mit meinem S2, aber jetzt würde ich die Kriese bekommen


----------



## Bongripper666 (6. Februar 2017)

Der dürftige Empfang meines Xiaomi Redmi 3s nervt dann doch zuviel. U-/S-Bahn machen damit keinen Spaß. Im September werde ich mir zur Vertragsverlängerung ein neues Gerät holen. Bin gespannt, was der Markt bis dahin alles anbieten wird.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2017)

Ich bin mit dem Empfang meines Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 (Prime) auch nicht zufrieden. Für eine chinesische City mag das ja ausreichen, für  deutsche Dörfer ist der Empfang äußerst unbefriedigend. Ich werde mir vermutlich Ende des Monats ein Honor 6X gönnen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Februar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Empfang meines Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 (Prime) auch nicht zufrieden. Für eine chinesische City mag das ja ausreichen, für  deutsche Dörfer ist der Empfang äußerst unbefriedigend. Ich werde mir vermutlich Ende des Monats ein Honor 6X gönnen


Von China zu China. What? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2017)

Nein, ich kaufe mir kein iPhone.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Februar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nein, ich kaufe mir kein iPhone.


haha gag. 
Checkt einfach mal vorher die verbauten Modems wenn ihr so klug seit. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2017)

Ivh habe äußerst überzeugende Reviews gelesen, Dorf LTE hat es auch, von demher sollte es passen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2017)

Viel Spaß mit EMUI, der verkortesten Oberfläche überhaupt.

- Pushprobleme ohne Enden (Einige Apps können gar nicht pushen)
- Lockscreens ohne Benachrichtigungen
- Mieser Update-Support
- Verschwindende Menüpunkte
- Nach jedem (kein Scherz!) Update ist Reset angesagt (sonst bekommt man interessante Bugs )
- Miese Performance

Mir würden sicher noch mehr Punkte einfallen, Huawei/Honor tut sich sicher niemand 2x an, bin genug geschädigt von meinem Honor 7.

Empfehlen würde ich es Leuten, die ihr Smartphone nicht benutzen wollen.
Die Standbytime ist super, kein Wunder wenn nichts funktioniert.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. Februar 2017)

Komischerweise habe ich keine Probleme mit EMUI


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2017)

Von den Pushproblemen habe ich gehört, von mehr auch nicht. Wirkliche Alternativen hat man ja nicht in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Februar 2017)

Wenn EMUI so ******* ist, hält einen ja auch niemand davon ab ne Custom ROM auf das Handy zu flashen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2017)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wenn EMUI so ******* ist, hält einen ja auch niemand davon ab ne Custom ROM auf das Handy zu flashen.



Es sei denn man hat einen Soc der sich Kirin schimpft.
Erstaunlicher weise hat es ein einzelner Typ nach 1,5 Jahren geschafft CM zum laufen zu bringen. Trotzdem geht die Entwicklung schleppend voran.

So viel dazu.



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Komischerweise habe ich keine Probleme mit EMUI



Dann scheinst du entweder dein Smartphone nicht zu nutzen, oder du willst es dir nicht eingestehen.

- Pushprobleme sind fakt (Bigplayer wie Whatsapp pushen mittlerweile dank firmware-updates, aber 90% der apps nicht)
- Verschwindende Menüs sind fakt (versuch doch mal ein paar Themes aus, oder flashe Updates ohne Reset )
- Versuche mal verschiedene Apps auf dem Lockscreen anzuzeigen, du wirst merken das nur eine Handvoll funktioniert. Bis Spotify auf dem Lockscreen bedienbar war, verging über ein Jahr (Emui 4)! 
- Generell werden keine Nachrichten auf dem Lockscreen angezeigt, sobald man den Magazin-Unlock nicht nutzt. Aber selbst mit gehen nur eine Handvoll apps.
- Nutzt man die Huawei Backup App um Backups zurückzuspielen, pushen plötzlich Apps nicht mehr wenn sie durch diese Methode zurückgespielt werden. Macht die Sicherung absolut nutzlos.


Kann ich alles zu 100%  an deinem Gerät reproduzieren, also laber kein Unfug 


Mal ganz davon zu schweigen, wie viele Einstellungen man durchgehen muss bis auch Big Player Apps wie Whatsapp pushen. So viele Energiesparmodi die sich überschneiden und in verschiedenen Menüs versteckt sind, schrecklich.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. Februar 2017)

Push habe ich bisher bei fast jeder App hingekriegt, ist in der Tat aber nicht so einfach und klappt nicht immer. Den Rest kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Nach Updates lief alles, Themes klappen auch. Ebenso Nachrichten auf dem Lockscreen. 

Irgendwas machst du also falsch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Push habe ich bisher bei fast jeder App hingekriegt, ist in der Tat aber nicht so einfach und klappt nicht immer.



Also gibst du jetzt immerhin schon zu, Probleme zu haben 



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Den Rest kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Nach Updates lief alles, Themes klappen auch. Ebenso Nachrichten auf dem Lockscreen.



Ich habe doch nun sogar schon geschrieben wie man die Probleme reproduziert. 
Dir fällt es einfach nur nicht auf. 

Sehr bekanntes Beispiel, die Datenverkehrsanzeige in der Statusleiste. Mal ist die Einstellung da, mal nicht. Je nach Update und wie durchgeführt. 
Oder die Option "Display bei Benachrichtigung einschalten", diese fehlt plötzlich auch sehr häufig. Gerade in Verbindung mit einem anderen Theme. 
Besonders toll, wenn man die Option eingeschalten hat und später nicht mehr ausbekommt, weil die Einstellung plötzlich weg ist  

Und Benachrichtigungen auf dem Lockscreen gehen nur, wenn du Magazin-Unlock nutzt. Auch ist es dir nicht möglich, den kompletten Nachrichteninhalt anzuzeigen. 
Auch ist der Huawei Lockscreen so schlecht programmiert, dass Huawei explizit für eine App ein Update rausbringen muss. Unter Stock-Android, oder Touchwiz beispielsweise (eigentlich bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch ) kann jede App auf dem Lockscreen funktionieren. 
Wie gesagt durfte ich über ein Jahr nach dem Kauf meines Honor 7 warten, bis überhaupt Spotify auf dem Lockscreen bedienbar war. Hammerhart. 



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Irgendwas machst du also falsch.



Ich mache nicht etwas falsch, sondern schlicht sehr viel mehr Erfahrung mit Emui gesammelt als du wie es scheint, auch nutze ich mein Gerät intensiver und habe in meiner Familie  gleich 3 weitere Honor Geräte die ich supporten muss. Da kommt schnell einiges an Problemen zusammen. 
Im XDA / Android-hilfe Forum findet man auch sehr viel dazu. 

Gefixt wird selten etwas bei Huawei, die Updates sind meist so verbuggt, das sie mehr Probleme als fixes bringen. 
Im Forum hört man von vielen Leuten, welche sogar noch bei der uralten Lollipop Firmware bleiben, weil die noch weniger Probleme hatte. Ein Trauerspiel. 


Jetzt mit CM13 auf meinem Honor 7, merke ich noch viel intensiver wie beschissen Emui läuft. Gar kein Vergleich zu CM. Auch anfangs echt befremdlich, das plötzlich alle Apps pushen können, man ein funktionieren Lockscreen hat und generell sich das Handy performance-technisch wie ein ganz anderes Handy anfühlt.  


Einmal Honor/Huawei, nie wieder Huawei/Honor.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Februar 2017)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wenn EMUI so ******* ist, hält einen ja auch niemand davon ab ne Custom ROM auf das Handy zu flashen.


In der Garantiezeit kommt bei mir keine Veränderung am Gerät wie ein root oder ne ROM. Danach eventuell. 
Wenn ich feststellen sollte, dass EMUI und Honor wirklich so doof ist, kann ich es ja binnen zwei Wochen zurückschicken .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2017)

In 2 wochen Merkst du davon sicher noch nicht so viel, bzw stören dich anfangs so Sachen nicht. Es summiert sich aber mit der Zeit und irgendwann will man einfach nur noch ein funktionierendes Handy haben.

Ich kann jedenfalls nur meine Erfahrung mit dir teilen und dir definitiv von abraten.
Was du daraus machst, ist ja dein Bier


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Februar 2017)

Meine Freundin hat das Honor 5X. Sie kommt damit klar, aber für Power User ist das Handy natürlich Quatsch.

Ich denke das trifft auf alle China Geräte analog zu. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003

Ironie das ich ein OnePlus habe 🤣.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2017)

Naja das One-Plus ist auch ein Top Gerät. Bzw aktuell das schnellste Smartphone und definitiv auch eins nebem dem Pixel mit der größten Community. 
Wäre auch meine absolute Nr.1 wenn ich jetzt wählen müsste.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2017)

Ich bin langsam nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nun ein Lenovo Moto G4 plus (2/16) nehmen soll oder das Honor 6X
Das Moto G wird mit 2Gb RAM wahrscheinlich recht gut zurecht kommen, schön ist es trotzdem nicht. Und 16GB sind von den 32GB aus meinem Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 Prime ein Downgrade, dass ich eigentlich eher nicht in Kauf nehmen wollte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2017)

Persönlich würde ich dir raten, lege deine Preisschwelle nach oben und kaufe ein besseres Gerät. Hast du deutlich länger was von, als wenn du 2x nen billigheimer kaufst. 
Und wenn es nur ein last-gen Topmodell ist. 
Wäre das One Plus 3T nichts für dich? 
Oder ein Z3 oder sowas?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Februar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich bin langsam nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nun ein Lenovo Moto G4 plus (2/16) nehmen soll oder das Honor 6X
> Das Moto G wird mit 2Gb RAM wahrscheinlich recht gut zurecht kommen, schön ist es trotzdem nicht. Und 16GB sind von den 32GB aus meinem Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 Prime ein Downgrade, dass ich eigentlich eher nicht in Kauf nehmen wollte


Ich würde mal nach gebrauchten High-end Geräten der letzten 2 Jahre schauen. Hast im Normalfall mehr Spaß damit in der Preisklasse. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2017)

Nein, ein gebrauchtes Gerät möchte ich nicht mehr, sondern ein neues, dass zwei Jahre hält und mehr als 250€ gebe ich nicht aus. Dafür gibt es ja vernünftige Geräte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Februar 2017)

Ich bin auch immer am schauen was es am Markt gibt da das Z1compact was ich vor paar Jahren gekauft habe langsam Probs macht bei meiner Frau.
Und aktuell gibts genau zwei Geräte die ich kaufen würde. 
Das Moto G4 Plus weil es P/L mäßig einfach klasse ist und eine gute Kamera und ausdauernder Akku hat was für uns beide sehr wichtig ist.
Wenn ich mehr ausgeben wollen würde wäre es dann das Moto Z play denn das hat eine noch bessere Kamera und noch Ausdauernderen Akku.  
Und wenn man sich dann auch den Akkumod gönnt der Megadauerläufer.


Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Februar 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich eine App bei der man ein Produkt einstellen kann und man benachrichtigt wird sobald dieses iwo im Angebot ist?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Februar 2017)

My dealz.de hat einen Angebotsalarm, bei Geizhals und co kann man einen Preis als Grenzwert festlegen und wird per Email benachrichtigt. Analog wird es in den Apps sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Februar 2017)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das Moto G4 Plus weil es P/L mäßig einfach klasse ist und eine gute Kamera und ausdauernder Akku hat was für uns beide sehr wichtig ist.



Nun ja, die Reihe soll wohl Probleme haben mit "Ghost - Touch" - ein schlecht kontrollierbarer Touch vor allem beim Laden. Das klingt auch wenig interessant. Zudem sind 2/16 für ein ~250€ Gerät auch nicht sonderlich zeitgemäß. Der Akku ist, genau wie die Kamera recht ähnlich stark beim Honor 6X wie beim Moto G4 plus. 
Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob Moto G4 plus oder Honor 6X. Das G4 plus wäre halt leider kein Upgrade zu 2GB RAM im jetzigen Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 Prime und die 16GB ROM wären leider auch ein Downgrade. Allerdings ist beim G4 plus auch das Zubehör reichhaltiger (wie Costum Roms z. B.) weshalb die Entscheidung wirklich schwer fällt. Aber dieses Ghost Touch wäre wirklich sehr unangenehm und nervig.


----------



## moe (11. Februar 2017)

Seit dem Update auf MM ist der Bildschirm bei meinem G3 wahlweise total überempfindlich oder reagiert gar nicht (z.b. wenns flach auf dem Tisch liegt). Scheint wohl mehrere Motorola Geräte zu betreffen. Ne richtige Lösung dafür hat auch noch keiner gefunden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Februar 2017)

Kommt in nächster Zeit eigentlich ein gutes leistungsstarkes Phablet, welches über 5,5 Zoll groß  und möglichst kein Plastikbomber ist ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2017)

5,5" würde ich zwar nicht direkt Phablet nennen, aber dieses Jahr kommen einige Geräte mit großem Display und trotzdem handlichen Abmaßen, weil der Touchscreen fast die gesamte Front einnimmt. 
Das S8 zum Beispiel, oder das neue LG.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Februar 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Kommt in nächster Zeit eigentlich ein gutes leistungsstarkes Phablet, welches über 5,5 Zoll groß  und möglichst kein Plastikbomber ist ?


OnePlus 3T

Dumm das da über 5,5zoll steht 🤣

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Februar 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> OnePlus 3T
> 
> Dumm das da über 5,5zoll steht 藍


Suche etwas größeres als das G Flex 2, da mir das Display mit der Zeit zu klein wirkt. 
Ich bin daher vor allem auf das G6 gespannt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt, das Jahr dürfte spannend werden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Februar 2017)

Habe mir übrigens ein Huawei P8 Lite 2017 zugelegt und finde es in Ordnung  . Ich werde berichten


----------



## Watertouch (18. Februar 2017)

@Bioschnitzel
Das schockt mich fast etwas was ich da gerade über Emotion UI lese. 
Ich habe tatsächlich keines der Probleme [Klar Updatepolitik schon], und habe tatsächlich mehrfach den "Fehler" gemacht, ein Huawei/Honor Gerät zu kaufen.
Damals hat es angefangen mit dem Ascend P6, Nova drauf und fertig. EMUI in den Kinderschuhen war echt nicht schön anzusehen.
Aber wann war das? Jelly Bean? 
Ich muss sagen, dass sich die Oberfläche stark ins positive verändert hat. Auf meinem Honor 8 läuft das System stabil, das Speichermanagement funktioniert wunderbar, d.h. kurze Ladezeiten beim wechseln von Apps, und ist auch nicht mehr so überladen wie frühere Versionen.
Spätestens ab Android Nougat, was ich per Betatest seit Dezember habe, ist ein Launcher für mich überflüssig.
Push Notifications funktionieren auch wunderbar, da verstehe ich echt das Problem nicht.
Diesen nervigen Balken, der bei einer Nachricht eingeblendet wird habe ich jedoch deaktiviert, und verlasse mich auf das Icon oben in der Leiste.
Emotion UI bietet mMn. auch einiges, was mir bei den Oberflächen der "Big Player" fehlt - dazu gehört die vernünftige Verwaltung von App Berechtigungen, aber auch Features wie manuelle Auflösung, was enorm Akku spart.
Das hört sich jetzt alles sehr positiv an, aber das kommt auch von jemandem, der den Hate um TouchWiz nie verstanden hat.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Februar 2017)

TouchWiz / EmotionUI

same same,  but different 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2017)

Touchwiz ist zwar genauso überladen wie EMUI (und damit fühlt sich ein S7 einfach langsam an), dafür aber nicht so verbuggt. Unter Touchwiz funktioniert wenigstens alles wie es soll


----------



## turbosnake (28. Februar 2017)

Fazit des MWC: Alle Hersteller schmeißen mit Backsteinen um sich.


----------



## DerD4nnY (28. Februar 2017)

Wenn ihr die Wahl habt zwischen G6 , P10 oder U Ultra.... was wäre eure Wahl da ? Ich find ja dieses Zweitdisplay-Feature beim U Ultra eigentlich ganz nice


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Februar 2017)

G6 würde ich nehmen

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## DerD4nnY (28. Februar 2017)

Was ist an dem G6 denn besser als an den anderen Geräten ? Ich mein das G6 hat ja auch 2:1 Verhältnis


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. März 2017)

hmm, ich weiß das die letzten LG OS Implementierungen nicht so Knüller waren, aber du hast iPhone-eskes Kamera setup, ein wunderschönes und kleines Gerät in anbetracht der Bildschirmgröße und den LG support der garantiert besser ist als der von HTC (wirklich Hölle) und vermutlich auch besser als der von Huawei. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## DerD4nnY (1. März 2017)

Muss man schauen  .Mit meinem damaligen M7 war ich soweit eigentlich auch zufrieden bis ich auf mein Kack Z3 gewechselt habe.  Nun muss ein neues Handy her... Frage daher auch... lohnt sich eins der neuen Geräte ? Lieber ein Vorgänger nehmen ? 

Wie gesagt dieses Extra- Display finde ich beim HTC ja eigentlich ganz super und diese Glasoptik auch aber die anderen Handys haben auch ihre Vorteile


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. April 2017)

Samsung hat es geschafft. Nougat für mein S6


----------



## Papzt (14. April 2017)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Samsung hat es geschafft. Nougat für mein S6


Naja mit den Updates haben ja alle Hersteller so ihre Probleme, außer Google vielleicht

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. April 2017)

Aber es ist schon besser als früher. Das war schon arg schlimm damals


----------



## Papzt (15. April 2017)

Dafür gab es ja schon immer eine gute Custom Rom community

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. April 2017)

Je nach Gerät ist da die Lage aber auch ziemlich dünn. Nicht jeder Hersteller gibt ja alle Infos raus. 
Ich persönlich finde dazu auch TouchWiz am schönsten, Vanilla dagegen ziemlich hässlich. Allerdings waren frühere Versionen schöner, dafür halt nicht so schnell.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. April 2017)

Touch Wiz ist eklig. Zäh, überladen und hässlich. Stock und die ganzen IOS Klone (Miui / EMUI) sind da besser


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. April 2017)

Hässlich ist absolut subjektiv, überladen und zäh ist nichts mehr. 



> Stock und die ganzen IOS Klone (Miui / EMUI) sind da besser



Ansichtssache, ich find die bescheiden.


----------



## Papzt (15. April 2017)

Nun ja das ist ja alles Geschmackssache. Kann das aktuelle Touchwiz nicht beurteilen, das letzte Mal dass ich Samsung in Stock Form benutzt habe ist schon ein wenig her.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1577 (17. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe das Leeco LE2 TV Pro LE X620 mit EUI Version 5.6.082S(stable)

Gibt es hierfür auch eine custom ROM in Deutsch?

Schönen Ostermontag


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2017)

guckst du XDA. 

Roms sind quasi immer Multilanguage.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. April 2017)

Die China Produkte bekommen auch immer abgespacetere Namen 😁

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papzt (18. April 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Die China Produkte bekommen auch immer abgespacetere Namen 😁
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Ich denke deshalb sind sie hier auch kaum angesagt, Mal abgesehen von Oneplus und ZTE [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bongripper666 (27. April 2017)

Seit gestern ist mein Redmi 3s Geschichte und ich habe das S7 Edge. Der Unterschied ist natürlich beachtlich. Einen echten Eindruck werde ich erst in 1-2 Wochen haben, vorher macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## hendrosch (28. April 2017)

Hab mir heute das Moto Z gekauft. 
Darf mein OpO beerben und für 250€ (bei Saturn, bzw. hat mich wegen der vergangenen 50/60 Aktion sogar nur ~200 gekostet) ists sogar ein noch beserer Deal. 
Die Specs lesen sich ja ganz gut und der kleine Akku scheint in der Praxis vertretbar zu sein.
Und der Custom Rom support scheint gegeben zu sein. (Für mich war ein offizeller lineage support recht wichtig, damit ist man für die Zukunft idR versorgt. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. April 2017)

Wie bei meinem S7 Edge gibt es für das Moto Z bisher aber nur einen Nightly-Build. Würde ich jetzt noch nicht auf meinem Hauptgerät testen wollen. Kann schon noch dauern, bis da ein Stable erscheint.


----------



## DrDave (28. April 2017)

Die Nightly builds waren bei meinen Geräten auch zu 90% stable und die anderen 10% sind mir im Alltag auch nicht negativ aufgefallen. Die stable builds sind doch auch praktisch bei Release schon "veraltet".


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. April 2017)

benutzt nur nightlys als daily driver, auf dem einzigen Handy. Ich lache mich kaputt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. April 2017)

Also ich fahre seit Jahren aufm Handy nur Betas und Nightlies/Weeklies. Kommt halt auch immer auf die ROM und auf das Handy an und wie weit eben die Entwicklung vorangeschritten ist. Aber die von den großen ROMs laufen ja eigentlich immer sehr stabil.


----------



## Bongripper666 (7. Mai 2017)

Die erste Woche mit dem S7 Edge habe ich hinter mir. Im Vergleich zu meinem letzten Highendgerät iPhone 6s ist das eine andere Welt. Display, Leistung und die tägliche Arbeit damit hinterlassen nur pure Begeisterung. Die Ladegeschwindigkeit des Akkus ist beeindruckend - nie wieder über Nacht laden müssen - und ich komme auch hervorragend über den Tag.

Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist der wohl unter 7.0 nicht mehr ausblendbare/verschiebbare Appdrawer, der für mich so gut wie keine Funktion hat, da ich immer alle Apps in Ordner sortiere. Auch mit der Seitenleiste fehlt dann unten 1 Platz für eine der üblichen Quickapps. Vielleicht kommt da doch nochmal ein Fix, einen alternativen Launcher oder gleich ein Custom ROM nur deswegen ist überflüssig.


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2017)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Die Ladegeschwindigkeit des Akkus ist beeindruckend - nie wieder über Nacht laden müssen - und ich komme auch hervorragend über den Tag.



Hat dich das wirklich gestört das Smartphone über die Nacht zu laden?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. Mai 2017)

Es ist schon tausendmal praktischer, wenn man Schnellladen hat. Nicht immer kann man über Nacht laden oder manchmal nutzt man das Handy intensiv tagsüber, kommt nach Hause, aber muss später wieder los. Und nachts laden ist nicht gut für den Akku.


----------



## hendrosch (7. Mai 2017)

Ähm Nachts laden ist nicht gut für den Akku?
Brauch der seinen Erholungsschlaf?
Das schnell laden geht dagegen auf die Lebensdauer vom Akku, genauso wie wenn er voll ist oder leer oder warm oder kalt...


Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. Mai 2017)

Das Laden natürlich nicht. Aber der volle Akku, der am Ladegerät hängt. Köpfchen einschalten.


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2017)

Nachdem der Akku voll ist, wird er auch nicht mehr geladen.
Deswegen haben die Leute ja auch teilweise in der Früh nur noch 95 oder 96% Akku.
Nach dem Aufladen hat er sich schon wieder angefangen zu verbrauchen.

Lieber den Akku gmütlich mit wenig Strom über die Nacht laden als 20min Schnelladen das der Akku glüht.


----------



## Bongripper666 (7. Mai 2017)

Das S7 Edge wird beim Schnellladen nicht warm. Der Akku damit sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Die Geräte, die ich bisher hatte, hatten am nächsten morgen IMMER 100%, da ist nichts mit "nicht mehr laden". Eher wird ständig nachgeladen und das kann nicht gesund sein. Nexus 4+5, iPhone 4+6+6s, Redmi 3s


----------



## kegg (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich denke hier passts am ehesten rein. Wenn nicht geh ich in nen eigenen Thread. ^^

Ich hab jetzt seit einiger Zeit (irgendwann letzten Oktober oder so) ein ZTE Axon 7 mini.
Bin soweit auch eigentlich zufrieden nur gibts ein paar Punkte die ich gerne geklärt hätte. 
Zum einen sind es die Benachrichtigungen von Apps. Youtube und Twitter beispielsweise haben hier überhaupt kein Problem bei einer Benachrichtung die Meldung hierzu anzuzeigen. Telegram hingegen schafft es nie... Hier muss ich die App öffnen damit sich was tut. Gibts für sowas nicht irgendwo simple Einstellungen? Beim iPhone gabs einfach in den Einstellungen einen Unterpunkt zu Benachrichtigungen und dort lässt sich alles sehr einfach und übersichtlich ein- und ausschalten.

Ein weiterer Punkt der mich wahnsinnig stört ist das App beenden oder Ähnliches im Hintergrund. Ich wollte mal wieder IFTTT ausprobieren und hab verschiedene Applets aktiviert, das geht auch ungefähr 10 Std. lang gut. Danach passiert dann nichts mehr. Sprich aktuell ist das Tool für mich absolut nutzlos, da ich nicht einsehe es jedesmal starten zu müssen. Alarmy als Wecker hingegen hat keine Probleme mich jeden morgen zu wecken. Alles eingestellt und es passt soweit auch gut.

Ich würde gerne Android mal richtig "genießen" können. Tapatalk ist hier auch noch so ne Sache.. 

Mal ne andere Frage. Gibts denn eigentlich immer noch so Vanilla Android welches man dann einfach flashen kann? Ich denke ohne entsperrten Bootloader wirds hier auch schwierig beim ZTE, aber grundsätzlich fänd ich sowas mal interessant im Vergleich zu dem mit Software und Oberfläche aufgefüllten BS...

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2017)

Benutzt du ein Greenify o.Ä. ? Die Beschwerden klingen danach (oder seeehr wenig RAM).


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. Mai 2017)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Das S7 Edge wird beim Schnellladen nicht warm. Der Akku damit sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
> 
> Die Geräte, die ich bisher hatte, hatten am nächsten morgen IMMER 100%, da ist nichts mit "nicht mehr laden". Eher wird ständig nachgeladen und das kann nicht gesund sein. Nexus 4+5, iPhone 4+6+6s, Redmi 3s



Schnelles Laden nutze ich eher selten, z.B. falls wirklich Mal S7 nicht so voll ist und ich weg muss. Ansonsten habe ich überall induktive Lademöglichkeiten, auf Arbeit, im Wohnzimmer und neben dem Bett - dort besonders angenehm: einfach ablegen und morgens voll. Induktives Laden soll auch nicht gut sein, aber bezüglich des Komfort ist es mir wert. Mache ich schon ein Jahr und Akku hält gefühlt unterwegs wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## DrDave (8. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Benutzt du ein Greenify o.Ä. ? Die Beschwerden klingen danach (oder seeehr wenig RAM).


Könnte auch einfach doze sein, was die Prozesse killt. 
@kegg schau mal unter Akku - > Akkuoptimierungen und deaktiviere die Optimierung für die Apps, welche im Hintergrund laufen sollen.


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2017)

Ich hab keine externe App die sich um die Energieverwaltung kümmert. Also kein Greenify oder Ähnliches. Pinterest, Youtube, Twitter. Das sind Apps die mir spontan einfallen wo ich weiß dass alles korrekt läuft. Sprich die melden sich häufig mit Benachrichtigungen. 

Hab jetzt mal verschiedenste Einstellungen gemacht. Mal schauen wie es wird. 

Ein weiteres Problem was mir eben wieder begegnet ist. Ich nutze den Nova Launcher. Auf meiner ersten Start Seite hab ich das Uhr Widget, das lädt aber nicht immer nach. Sprich keine minütliche Aktualisierung, wie es ja eigentlich sinnvoll wäre. Ab und zu ist da schon mal ein ganzer Tag Versatz.. Vielleicht hat ja das ändern der Energieverwaltung was gebracht.. 
Danke euch schon mal


----------



## Bongripper666 (9. Mai 2017)

MIUI (Xiaomi) hat auch eine stringente Akkuverwaltung, die ständig Hintergrundapps schließt. Dort muss man das sogar an mehreren Stellen deaktivieren, um das zu verhindern. Ist vielleicht beim ZTE auch so.


----------



## DrDave (9. Mai 2017)

kegg schrieb:


> Ich hab keine externe App die sich um die Energieverwaltung kümmert. Also kein Greenify oder Ähnliches. Pinterest, Youtube, Twitter. Das sind Apps die mir spontan einfallen wo ich weiß dass alles korrekt läuft. Sprich die melden sich häufig mit Benachrichtigungen.
> 
> Hab jetzt mal verschiedenste Einstellungen gemacht. Mal schauen wie es wird.
> 
> ...



Nova nutze ich auch, dann muss die "Uhr" auch aus der Akkuoptimierung raus.


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2017)

Teilweise läuft es nun schon mal besser. Telegram zeigt mir neue Nachrichten nun pünktlich an. K9 gibt die Emails sofort an.. 
Mydealz weiß ich noch nicht. Bei ifttt funktioniert wohl nur der Standort Zugriff nicht.. Vielleicht klappt das auch nochmal


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Mai 2017)

ist für das Mini schon Nougat released? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2017)

Nein leider nicht. Gerade hat Tapatalk dann auch eine Benachrichtigung gebracht. Vielleicht klappts nun. 
Danke nochmal


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Mai 2017)

Ja das ist halt der Schaden der dabei entsteht, wenn jeder OEM an der Doze Implementierung rumschrauben darf. Bei Honor/Huawei ist das auch die Hölle mit den Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## kegg (10. Mai 2017)

Mittlerweile geht's schon mal in die richtige Richtung. 

Ich kann aber nicht auf was anderes umsteigen oder? Also sowas wie ein Vanilla Android?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Mai 2017)

Wenn dann ginge das nur inoffiziell per Custom ROM von Usern und würde dann hier verzeichnet sein. Sehe da aktuell noch nichts, aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden.


----------



## kegg (13. Mai 2017)

Joa eine meiner liebsten Anlauf stellen seit dem ich das Gerät hab und sowas Suche..


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2017)

Bin von ein S3 Neo auf J5 umgestiegen. Bin begeistert. Ein preiswertes Handy welches eine deutliche Verbesserung darstellt. Größeres Display, größerer Akku, bessere Kamera, schneller und weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## moe (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

vor kurzem ist mir mein Moto G3 vom Wohnzimmertisch (~40cm) gefallen. Nun hat das LCD (nicht das Glas) nen Sprung, der mich aber nicht weiter stört, da das Display weiterhin funktioniert. Allerdings reagiert das rechte Drittel des Digitizers nicht mehr auf Eingaben. Habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Display? Mainboard? 
Displayschaden wäre kein großes Problem. N Neues kostet 30 Öre und is fix getauscht, hab das schon bei diversen anderen Smartphones gemacht. Kaputtes Mainboard wäre dann Totalschaden, oder?

Nu ist es allerdings so, dass das Gerät seit dem Update auf Android 6 mitte letzten Jahres etwas buggy ist, sprich überempfindlicher Screen (bekanntes Problem, wohl nicht lösbar), der aber ab und zu trotzdem nicht reagiert hat (ebenfalls rechte Seite, aber nur am Rand), sowie Softwareprobleme, wie App Updates, die nach der Installation auf mysteriöse Weise wieder verschwinden, etc. Hatte bisher nur nicht die Muße für nen Reset.
Könnte ein Fullwipe mit Rücksetzen auf Werkszustand bzgl des Displays Besserung bringen?

Ein komplettes Backup steht auch auf meiner Liste, nur weiß ich nicht, wie. Ich wills der Einfachheit halber mit adb nach dieser Anleitung versuchen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? 
Mit Helium hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal Appdaten gesichert/auf andere Smartphones übertragen. Hat allerdings nicht immer beim ersten mal geklappt. Da das aber nur die Daten sichern kann und nicht die ganzen Apps, ist mir das zu aufwändig.
Rooten möchte ichs nicht, TB ist also raus.

Da ich das Gerät seit 01/2016 habe, siehts mit einschicken auch eher schlecht aus.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Mai 2017)

Naja das klingt nach kaputtem digitizer, der kann auch in bestimmten Bereichen kaputt gehen, hatte ich beim M8. Volles Backup über adb kein Problem, wirst aber den Sinn eines Factory Reset nehmen wenn du das Backup dann wieder überträgst. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2017)

Mkay. Also besser nur die Appdaten mit Helium sichern und alles andere neu einrichten?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Mai 2017)

jap, damit wird das System wieder sauber. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich so ne Art Selbsttest für Android, der die Funktion der Hardware prüft?

Edit: Gibts. Manche stürzen ab, wenn ich den Touchscreentest starten will, CPU, RAM und Speicher scheinen ok zu sein. CQATest wollte ich auch ausprobieren, öffnet sich aber nur kurz und verschwindet gleich darauf wieder.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2017)

Kennt eigentlich jemand einen Trick/eine APP um die Wörterbücher mehrerer Sprachen gleichzeitig aktiv zu haben? Ich vergesse regelmäßig umzuschalten und dann wird Deutsch zu Englisch korrigiert etc. .


----------



## DrDave (21. Mai 2017)

Wörterbücher direkt nicht, aber ich nutze die SwiftKey Tastatur und hab dort deutsch und englisch aktiv. Je nach dem in welcher Sprache ich anfange zu schreiben, kommen die Wortvorhersagen auch in der Sprache. Mir reicht das.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Mai 2017)

Dasselbe geht auch mit der Standard-Tastatur und Gboard. 
Man muss halt das englische Layout auf QWERTZ stellen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2017)

Irgendwie enttäuschend das ich kein Nachfolger für mein 1+ One finde, alles was unter 300€ liegt wäre kein wirklicher Fortschritt oder gar Rückschritt.


----------



## hendrosch (24. Mai 2017)

Bin vom 1+1 aufs Moto Z gewechselt. 
Der Akku ein klarer Rücktritt, ansonsten ein würdiger Nachfolger. 

Meine andere Überlegung war ein Xiaomi Redmi Note 4, aber das wäre wiederum bis auf den Akku kein (großer) Fort oder sogar ein Rückschritt. 


Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2017)

Ist das nicht gerade das Moto was es in der Play Edition mit richtig ordentlich Akku gibt?
@Multilanguage Tasta: Gboard kann es in der Tat, die AOSP scheint es aber zumindest auf meinen Ständen (JellyB/Lollipop) nicht zu haben.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2017)

Kamera steht hervor --> raus.

Moto Z--> Nur 3GB RAM, kein USB-C und wieder 5,5". Ebenso keine plane Kamera.


----------



## Offset (25. Mai 2017)

Irgendwie gibt es bei Smartphones keinen Fortschritt mehr. Selbst von meinem Xperia z2 will ich nicht upgraden, außer ein paar Spielereien hätte ein neues Handy nicht wirklich einen Mehrwert.

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hendrosch (25. Mai 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kamera steht hervor --> raus.
> 
> Moto Z--> Nur 3GB RAM, kein USB-C und wieder 5,5". Ebenso keine plane Kamera.


Du hast denk ich Mal beim Moto Z Play geguckt. Das hat zwar nen größeren Akku aber alles andere ist dafür schlechter. 
Das Moto Z hat nen Snapdragon 820, 4GB Ram, USB Typ C 3.1 (wenn auch vmtl. nur Gen 1 ka wie ich das Testen sollte ^^)
Beim 5,5mm Handy steht die Kamera raus, aber mit Erweiterung oder dem mitgelieferten Backcover ists Plan. 


Aber ja das Gefühl von Fortschritt hab ich im Handy Markt auch schon lange nicht mehr.
Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Mai 2017)

Wo soll die Reise auch hingehen? Mehr Leistung braucht keiner. Fortschritte bei der Akkutechnik sind so schnell auch nicht zu erwarten, eine höhere Auflösung macht auch keinen Sinn (4k auf 5,5"  ). 

Samsung versucht es ja zumindest mit den "randlosen" Handys beim neuen S8. Allerdings hätte ich mir gewünscht, sie hätten das Handy verkleinert anstatt das Display zu vergrößern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Mai 2017)

Eben, ich wünsche mir ebenfalls ein Highend Smartphone ohne Kompromisse im 4,7" Bereich (ohne fette Displayränder). Das scheint aktuell aber noch nicht machbar, wenn man keine unterirdische Akku Laufzeit in Kauf nimmt.
Daher sollte vor allem die Akku Technik sich verbessern.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Mai 2017)

Es gibt ja gar keine Highend-Smartphones in der Größe. Nach dem Z1C/Z3C kam nichts mehr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Mai 2017)

Wie das nur damals ging, was? ^^


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Mai 2017)

Jetzt können wir auch mal sagen "früher war alles besser" oder "in den guten alten Zeiten" 
Hätte es auch lieber gesehen, dass das Display nicht größer wird. Mir reicht auch das Verhältnis von Display zu Gehäuse von meinem S6. Noch weniger Rand finde ich nervig, genauso wie das Display über den Rand. 
Auch mach ich meine Hülle nie ab, weil mir das Handy dann zu dünn ist. 
Wenn man einfach nicht alles immer noch dünner machen würde, was könnte man dann nur an Akku unterbringen 

Ich persönlich mag auch meinen physischen Homebutton, Onscreen-Tasten überhaupt nicht. 

Bin wohl voll retro


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2017)

N'Abend,

da mir mein Moto G3 (2015) vor kurzem vom Wohnzimmertisch gefallen ist und daraufhin der Digitizer im rechten Drittel den Dienst quittiert hat, hab ich heute ein neues Display eingebaut.
Jetzt bleibt eben jenes aber schwarz und das Handy hängt in nem Bootloop (vibriert in unregelmäßigen Abständen kurz), nachdem es beim ersten Test mit neuem Screen warm wurde.
Habs dann komplett zerlegt, und den Akku n paar Minuten abgeklemmt, in der Hoffnung, dass das was bringen könnte. Hat leider nicht geholfen.

Ist das Handy noch zu retten? Bin mir ziemlich sicher, alles richtig und mit Gefühl gemacht zu haben. Hab das Flachbandkabel nicht geknickt. War auch nicht mein erster Displaytausch (2x HTC OneX+). Die Kontakte von Stecker und Kabel sehen in Ordnung aus, soweit man das erkennen kann.
Das alte Display zeigt auch nix mehr an.

Gruß, moe


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Juni 2017)

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal drauf tippen, das beim Sturz noch mehr kaputt ging.


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2017)

Wäre schon n Armutszeugnis für Motorola, bei nem Sturz aus 40cm auf Holzfußboden.
Bevor ichs auf gemacht hab, war das Handy ja noch benutzbar, nur mit eingeschränktem Touch. Erst nachdem ich das neue Display angeschlossen hab ging nix mehr.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juni 2017)

Dann hast wohl beim tausch irgendwas kaputt gemacht.
Und es das ist kein Armutszeugnis denn es ist beim Smartphone wie beim Menschen auch. Wenn es/er/sie blöd fällt kann es schnell mal schlimme Folgen haben. 
Bsp. 
Du fällst aus 1 m Höhe und landest auf den Beinen dann ist alles gut. 
Fällst du aber alla Cliffhängerstyle und landest mit dem Kopf bist auch du sicher auch nicht mehr ganz Funktionsfähig wenn es nicht sogar im Totalschaden endet. 
Da sagt sicher auch keiner zu deinen Eltern das es ein Armutszeugnis ist das du das nicht ausgehalten hast.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2017)

Scheint ganz so. 
Trotzdem erwarte ich von nem 200+ Euro Gerät, dass es sowas aushält.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Juni 2017)

Ist die Quelle des Displays vertrauenswürdig?
Eventuell hast ja einfach ein kaputtes Display erwischt?


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2017)

Denke schon. Ist ein großer eBay-Händler (wo sonst bekommt man Displays zu nem vernünftigen Preis unter ner Woche Lieferzeit) mit durchweg guten Bewertungen. Sieht aus wie das originale, passt perfekt, und die Typennummer ist auch die richtige. 
Sollte das neue Display defekt sein, müsste das alte ja noch was anzeigen. Tut es aber nicht.

@Soldat: Smartphones (zumindest in der Preisklasse des Moto G3) sind Gebrauchsgegenstände. Da sollte ein kleiner Faller auf mEn ohne große Schäden drin sein. Wärs jetzt ausm 1. Stock gefallen, oder auf Asphalt, sähe die Sache anders aus, da stimme ich dir zu. Aber bei 40cm Höhe geh auch ich nicht kaputt, zumal ich nicht aus Metall/biegsamem Kunststoff und Halbleitern bestehe. Einen expliziten finanziellen Gegenwert habe ich auch nicht. 200 Öre sind nicht gerade wenig.

Edit: Hatte die ganze Nacht den Akku abgeklemmt und eben nochmal das alte Display probiert; geht, allerdings ohne Touch. Display geht zurück, hoffentlich taugt das nächste. Nur blöd, dass ich mir vor zwei Stunden n Moto G5 gekauft hab.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juni 2017)

Echt dann lass dich (bitte nicht machen) paar mal aus 40cm Höhe ungebremst auf den Kopf fallen (Batmmaning) nur zum Verständnis dein Kopf oder besser gesagt die Halswirbel müssen dann die kinetische Energie  deines restlichen Körper der sich in Richtung Boden bewegt abfangen....Da kannst auch gleich russisches Roulette spielen wennst Pech hast hast beim ersten mal den Jackpot und die Kugel ist im lauf des Revolvers.
Smartphones in egal welcher Preisklasse sind alle Gebrauchsgegenstände.
Mein 550€ teures Xperia Z1 compact ist auch mal aus 30cm vom Nachttisch gefallen mit Display Bruch als Folge. Danach ist es mir noch einige mal aus der Hand gefallen aus über 1meter auf die Strasse usw  sehr oft ohne aber auch da mal mit Displaybruch. 
Die Höhe spielt keine große Rolle sondern die Ecke/Fläche mit der es auf dem Boden aufkommt. 
Rückseite und zur Rückseite gewannte Ecken sind meistens Save jedoch wenn es blöd mit dem Display oder Displayecke/Seite aufkommt wo grad mal der 1mm schmale Plastikrahmen als Knautschzone dient braucht es einfach nicht viel. 
Wenn du das nicht willst musst dir halt das X-Force von Moto kaufen.
Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juni 2017)

Ich denke dass keiner unserer User hier 150g wiegt... 
40cm sind echt gar nichts...


----------



## hendrosch (20. Juni 2017)

Man kann eben nicht alles haben. Entweder ist der Bildschirm kratzfest (Hart) oder Bruchsicher  
Entweder ist das Handy dünn oder aber eben ein richtig dickes Display um die Energie aufzufangen. 
(Obwohl selbst das bei dem Glas wenig bringen würde da es eben nur stark eingeschränkt flexibel ist.)
Was das Display ab kann ist auch sehr unterschiedlich, wenn es auf dem ganzen aufkommt kein Problem, aber wenn auch nur ein kleiner Stein oder So Was die Kraft punktuell wirken lässt gibt selbst das beste Glas nach. 

Ich kann auch nur “Panzerglasfolien“ oder wie der Hersteller sie auch nennen mag empfehlen. 
Dann hat man ähnlich einem Helm eine dem Display sehr ähnliche Schicht die die Kraft etwas verteilt bzw. im Idealfall durchs brechen jegliche Kraft aufnimmt. Ist die kaputt gibt's eben eine neue. 
Aber das ist etwas was der Hersteller vom Handy unmöglich machen kann, denn es ist eben eine deutlich sichtbare “Wegwerf“ Schicht. 
Das Glas einfach dicker machen ist eben nicht ganz so effektiv. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (21. Juni 2017)

@Soldat: Was ist denn das für ein Vergleich? Im Gegensatz zu so nem Brocken Technik kann ich mich abfangen. Ein menschlicher Körper ist auch wesentlich flexibler, als ein Elektrogerät.
Alles von dir gesagte ist mir bewusst, ich kritisiere nur, dass die Geräte so empfindlich sind. Woher das kommt, kann ich mir denken. Solange die Verbraucher immer nur Extreme wie schneller, dünner, leichter vorgesetzt bekommen, fordern sie diese auch ein und gewöhnen sich daran. Mmn sollte ein Gerät seinen finanziellen Gegenwert aber auch außerhalb von Laborbedingungen repräsentieren. Und dazu gehört auch, bei einem Sturz aus lächerlicher Höhe nicht kaputt zu gehen.

Ne Panzerglasfolie hatte ich drauf, die hat keinen Kratzer. Doof nur, dass das LCD-Panel (nicht das Gorillaglas) trotzdem gesprungen ist und der Digitizer ohne ersichtlichen Scahden im rechten Drittel nicht mehr wollte.

Mal noch was ganz anderes: Wie handhabt ihr das zurücksetzen nach Systemupdates? Nach jedem Sicherheitspatch, oder nur nach großen Updates?


----------



## hendrosch (21. Juni 2017)

Nach jeden Sicherheitspatch wäre ja monatlich, wenn man es ganz genau nehmen würde sogar noch öfter. (Klar bei den meisten Herstellern hat man solche “Probleme“ nicht, die updaten eher halbjährig)

Auf meinen letzten Smartphone hatte ich Cyanogenmod/Lineage das hab ich wenn ich mich richtig erinnere von 12 bis 14 ohne reset durchgeschleppt. (Also 5.0 bis 7.1 teilweise auch dann täglich die Updates mitgenommen, wenn bei den frühen builds noch Fehler drin waren)
Hab es irgendwann mal aus andern Gründen (multirom) zurückgesetzt.
Außerdem hatte glaube ich der Sprung von CM auf Lineage nicht funktioniert, da musste ich glaub ich auch von vorne anfangen. 

Aber ansonsten updaten bis Probleme kommen. War nie kritisch bei mir. 

Das natürlich das Display und vor allem die Touch Funktion ohne das Glas kaputt geht hat man selten, aber Pech kann man immer haben. 
Zumindest den LCD hatte ich bei meinen früheren iPhone (4) auch durchs Glas kaputt bekommen und das sogar in ner Ecke.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Juni 2017)

Ich setze zurück wenn etwas nicht geht, ansonsten lösche ich nur den Cache. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## moe (21. Juni 2017)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Nach jeden Sicherheitspatch wäre ja monatlich, wenn man es ganz genau nehmen würde sogar noch öfter. (Klar bei den meisten Herstellern hat man solche “Probleme“ nicht, die updaten eher halbjährig)



Genau deswegen frage ich. Müllt ja doch mit der Zeit zu, son Handy, da tut ein kompletter Reset immer ganz gut. Wenn man nur die ganzen Einstellungen nicht jedes Mal neu machen müsste...
Halbjährliche Updates? Davon kann man als HTC und Motorola Kunde wohl nur träumen. 


@Black: Was macht denn das Cache löschen genau?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juni 2017)

Unnötige temporäre Dateien, die das Gerät voll und zäh machen löschen. 
Da ich meine Smartphones idR wie Unterhosen wechsle (möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr, da ich ein schönes Mittelklasse Smartphone für mich nicht gerade preiswerte 250€ neu erworben habe) fällt ein Reset so oder so raus, aber sonst halte ich es wie mit PCs. Wenn es zäh wird, wird neu aufgesetzt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juni 2017)

das Z Play gibts bei Amazon heute für 250€, schnapper!


----------



## moe (22. Juni 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Unnötige temporäre Dateien, die das Gerät voll und zäh machen löschen.


Ah, ok. Danke dir.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Juni 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Danke dir.


Theoretisch kannst auch ein Titanium Backup auf ne sd machen und immer factory reseten . Dauert dann alles in allem und abhängig vom Smartphone / SD Card ne Stunde ca. bis alles wieder läuft. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2017)

Geht doch aber nur mit Root, oder?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Juni 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Geht doch aber nur mit Root, oder?


ohh mist, das kann sein. Aber da gibt es doch Helium, das geht ohne root. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2017)

Helium geht gut, hab ich bisher bei jedem Handywechsel benutzt. Funktioniert ohne Root nur leider nicht mit Apps, die keine Backups erlauben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Meine Frau besitzt ein altes Motorola Moto G 1.Gen mit Android 5.1 und mit dem hat sie jetzt seit letzter Woche ein Mikrophone-Problem:
Beim normalen Telefonieren wie auch Sprachanrufe via WhatsApp wird das Mikrophone auf eine ganz geringe Empfindlichkeit gestehlt so das der Gespächsteilnehmer gegenüber sie so gut wie gar nicht versteht.

Ich hab dann zur Gegenprobe Videos aufgenommen, die Spracheingabe von Googel getestet und auch ihre Englisch-Lern-App erkennt ihre Spracheingaben problemlos.

Scheinbar liegt hier ein Softwareproblem vor aber ich finde nirgends was zum einstellen der Mikrophone-Empfindlichkeit oder suche am falschen Ort. 


Ideen? 


Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juli 2017)

Mal auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juli 2017)

könnte auch sein, dass das Mikro für die Umgebungsgeräusche kaputt ist, und deshalb das normale Mikro nicht aufmacht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2017)

@Bioschnitzel:
Teste ich mal. 

@BL4CK_92:
Das würde sicher aber mit den Tests mit den Videos und Co wiedersprechen (da funktioniert der Ton problemlos).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2017)

Problem ist gelöst:
In der Mikrophone-Öffnung hat sich Dreck angesammelt und diese verschlossen > hab es ganz Vorsichtig mit einer Nadel rausgekratz und jetzt geht es wieder. 

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## fotoman (23. Juli 2017)

Gibt es eine Option, um unter Android 7.1.2 eine lokale HTML-Seite (von SD-Karte oder zur Not aus dem internen Speicher) zu öffnen?

Ich kann mit der "Dateien"-App zwar auf die SD-Karte zugreifen und von dort auch Ordner auf den internen Speicher kopieren (z.B. nach "Dokumente"). Versuche ich aber, die HTML-Datei direkt von der SD-Karte oder nach dem Kopieren aus "Dokumente" zu öffnen (aus der "Dateien"-App, die Browser bieten ja keine Möglichkeit, eine lokale Datei sofort zu öffnen), so wird zwar der Browser geöffnet (egal, ob der Android 7.1.2 Browser oder Chrome, FF bietet die "Dateien"-App nicht an), danach passeiert aber nichts mehr. In der Titelleiste vom Browser steht etwas von "externalstorage", das war es dann aber auch schon,.

Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass exakt diese HTML-Datei (inkl. eingebundenem  JS und Bildern) mit Android 4.2 und Chrome auf dem selben Tablet problemlos zu öffnen war. Genauso kann ich die selben Dateien mit Android 7.1.2 vom Webserver im Lan mit Chrome oder Firefox öffnen.

Ist das wieder so ein tolles "Sicherheits" Feature (weshalb man Android und iOS in der Regel vergessen kann, es lebe Win 10 auf dem Tablet), das irgendwann nach Android 4.2 eingeführt wurde? Oder gibt es eine Einstellung, mit der man dem Tablet beibringen kann das zu tun, was ich als User damit machen möchte?

Bisher fallen mir nur folgende Optionen ein:
- Seite immer vom Web-Server im Lan öffnen (keine Option, das Tablet soll als digitaler Bildeerahmen ohne WLan laufen)
- Nutzung eines lokalen Webservers auf dem Tablet (fällt aus, da das mit 768 MB Ram nicht sinnvoll möglich sein dürfte)
- zurück zu Android 4.2 (aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht gerade optimal, wenn ich doch mal wieder damit im Netz surfen möchte, aber immer noch besser wie die nächste Option)
- Android-Tablet endgültig verschrotten und für >= 250 Euro ein Surface 3 oder Chuwi Hi12 kaufen.

Falls es wichtig sein sollte: das Tablet ist ein Nook HD+ mit Android 7.1.2 (LineageOS 14.1-20170609-ovation)


----------



## fotoman (24. Juli 2017)

Problem gelöst. Es lag erwartungsgemäß an den aus meiner Sicht vollkommen überzogenen Sicherheits"features" von Android.

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
- man MUSS selbst mit LineageOS einen richtigen Dateiexplorer nutzen (also z.B. den ES File Explorer). Nur der liefert echte Pfade und keinne symbolischen Links, mit denen entweder Chrome/FF oder Android selber nichts anfangen kann.
- liegen die Dateien dann auf dem internen Speicher (und nicht auf einer SD-Karte) und man öffnet Chrome aus dem ES File Explorer, fragt Chrome, ob es Zugriffsrechte auf den lokalen Speicher haben darf.
- gibt man ihm diese, so lädt es endlich die Seite und zeigt sie an.
- das ganze funktioniert mit Chrome aber einzg vom internen Speicher, obwohl Chrome laut Einstelungen nun Zugriff auf den Speicher hat.

Macht man ähnliches mit Firefox, dann merkt man, dass entweder Google etwas gegen Frendbrowser hat oder dass alternativ Firefox für Android falsch programmiert ist. FF meldet jedenfalls nur "keine Zugriffsrechte" und das war es. Man muss manuell in die Android-Einstellungen gehen und FF dort den Zugriff auf den Speicher erlauben.

Macht man dies, dann kann FF plötzlich die HTML-Datei sowohl vom internen Speicher wie auch von der SD-Karte öffnen.

Ob das in FF angelegte Lesezeichen auf die SD-Karte auch nach einem Wechsel der Speicherkarte noch funktioniert, blibt zu testen.

Wenn ich diesem Mist bei Android wieder sehe, bin ich heilfroh, dass dies mein erstes und mit Sicherheit auch letztes Android-Tablet ist. Jedenfalls so lange, bis Microsoft bei Win 10 die selben Einschränkungen einführt. Die nötige Freigabe des Speicherzugriffs ist ja noch sinnvoll, dass man mit Bordmitteln aber noch nicht einmal die Datei geöffnet bekommt, ist eine völlig unnötige EInschränkung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. Juli 2017)

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Honor 9 oder dem LG G6? Wie sieht es mit der Software aus beim LG?  Was ich bisher gesehen habe, ähnelt es stock-Android ziemlich. Mein Honor 8 ist gestorben und Ersatz muss her. An sich war ich ja mit Emui 5 zufrieden, aber ich bin kein Freund vom Fingerabdrucksensor auf der Vorderseite. Besonders da sich der beim H9 so billig anfühlt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Juli 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Honor 9 oder dem LG G6? Wie sieht es mit der Software aus beim LG?  Was ich bisher gesehen habe, ähnelt es stock-Android ziemlich. Mein Honor 8 ist gestorben und Ersatz muss her. An sich war ich ja mit Emui 5 zufrieden, aber ich bin kein Freund vom Fingerabdrucksensor auf der Vorderseite. Besonders da sich der beim H9 so billig anfühlt.



Was ist passiert mit deinem Honor 8?
Ich hab es auch, sehr zufrieden. 
Super Gerät!


----------



## DrDave (28. Juli 2017)

Der Fingerabdruckscanner auf der Vorderseite hat doch mehr Vorteile als wenn er hinten ist. Was stört dich daran?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. Juli 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was ist passiert mit deinem Honor 8?
> Ich hab es auch, sehr zufrieden.
> Super Gerät!



Es lässt sich partout nicht mehr laden. Ansonsten war ich auch sehr zufrieden! 

@DrDave Ich finde den Button hinten praktischer, weil ich da beim Halten des Handys mit dem Finger eh schon dran bin. Am liebsten wär mir der Sensor auf der Seite, aber die Sonyhandys sprechen mich gar nicht an und wirken nur altbacken. Auf der IFA wird wohl ein X1 Compact vorgestellt, das mich interessiert, aber außerhalb meiner Preisvorstellung ist.


----------



## DrDave (28. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mein Handy oft auch mal auf dem Tisch liegen oder im Auto in der Halterung, da ist der Sensor vorne einfach praktischer, da ich es sonst anheben/rausnehmen müsste. Aber jeder hat ja andere Bedürfnisse, da ist es gut wenn man Auswahl hat.


----------



## Offset (28. Juli 2017)

Hat hier jemand Snapchat auf einem gerooteten Gerät am laufen? Rootcloak funktioniert bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## DrDave (28. Juli 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Snapchat auf einem gerooteten Gerät am laufen? Rootcloak funktioniert bei mir leider nicht.


Magisk mit Magisk-hide sollte laufen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juli 2017)

Ansonsten erst snapchat installieren, dann rooten :b


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Juli 2017)

Wenn du ein Honor hattest wird dich das LG nur positiv überraschen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Juli 2017)

Inwiefern? Da muss schon eine Begründung kommen!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Juli 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Da muss schon eine Begründung kommen!


Bessere Verarbeitung, bessere Hardware, bessere Software, längerer Support, besseres RND etc etc. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hatte auch schon Honor und OPPO und Xiaomi. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Juli 2017)

Mit den ersten drei Punkten hatte ich keine Probleme


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Juli 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Mit den ersten drei Punkten hatte ich keine Probleme


Naja dann hast du wohl keinen Anspruch wie ich. [emoji1] 

Das meine ich nicht böse oder so. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juli 2017)

Ich habe das Honor 7 und das ist wirklich "billig". Meine Freundin das Honor 8, das ist verarbeitetungstechnisch auf höchstem Niveau, da gibt es nichts zu meckern. 

Aber die Software von Huawei ist einfach der größte Dreck.


----------



## Scalon (29. Juli 2017)

ich bin vor Kurzem von OnePlus One aufs G6 gewechselt weil ich es (die deutsche Version) unter 400€ bekommen habe und bin zufrieden. Es ist nur blöd mit der Bloatware die man nur deaktivieren kann und leider nicht komplett deinstallieren. Die Verarbeitung ist gut und es fühlt sich im Verhältnis zum One echt "schön" an bzw ich nehme mein One jetzt ungern in die Hand. Bisher ist mir noch nichts Negatives aufgefallen (außer die Stratgie mit unterschiedlichen Versionen die eigentlich nicht zu unterstützen ist, aber bei dem Preis war mir das egal), nur das Ausschalten dauert lange, ich muss den Sensor gefühlt 10s gedrückt halten bis das Pop Up Menü zum Ausschalten, Neustarten usw kommt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Juli 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich habe das Honor 7 und das ist wirklich "billig". Meine Freundin das Honor 8, das ist verarbeitetungstechnisch auf höchstem Niveau, da gibt es nichts zu meckern.
> 
> Aber die Software von Huawei ist einfach der größte Dreck.


Freut mich zu hören. Meine Freundin hat das 5X. Das ist grausam. Aber hat vor nem Jahr nur 180euro bezahlt. U get what u pay for. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Juli 2017)

Danke. Das mit der Bloatware und den unterschiedlichen Versionen habe ich schon gelesen.  Ausschalten werde ich es eh nicht so häufig.  Wie sieht es mit dem Akku aus bei dem Mörderdisplay?


----------



## Scalon (29. Juli 2017)

ich benutze mein One und das G6 zur Zeit beide deshalb kann ich dir keine wirkliche Aussage geben, aber gefühlt hat der Akku mehr Saft, und im Netzt meinten die meisten auch, dass ein Tag geht und vlt sogar mehr, wiederum andere sehen ihr als zu klein an. Noch ein Vorteil vom G6: Der Soc ist durch eine Heatpipe mit dem Rahmen verbunden, was ich in einem Tear Down (First Look INSIDE the LG G6 Smartphone - YouTube) gesehen habe, somit wird bei "intensiverer" Benutzung das gesamte Phone warm und nicht nur ein kleiner Spot auf der Rückseite


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Juli 2017)

Auch wichtig sind welche Bänder kommen zwecks LTE und HSDPA+

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. August 2017)

so hab mir ein Nexus 10 mit bootloop für 37€ geschossen [emoji1] 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. August 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> so hab mir ein Nexus 10 mit bootloop für 37€ geschossen [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk



& wie ist die Prognose für das Gerät?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. August 2017)

hoffentlich ez fix über fastboot xD


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2017)

Habe seit gestern dauernd ne Benachrichtigung und kann aber nicht den Schuldigen finden? Vor allem hat die App gestern im Hotel im Wlan es heruntergeladen und jetzt kommt wieder diese Meldung. Weiß einer was das ist? Vermute Google Sprachsuche oder so nervt mich eh das bei jedem Googleupdate die Feeds wieder aktiviert werden.
Ich hab das Xiaomi Note 4 Global Version mit Stock MIUI 8.2 Stable.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. August 2017)

Vielleicht klappt das? 

Android: Sprachdaten fur Deutsch ladt standig – Was kann ich tun? › App Magazin Touchportal.de

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2017)

Danke hab das jetzt gemacht mal schauen obs weg bleibt

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. August 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe dieses Tablet hier:
Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 T700N 16GB bronze Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Es *lief *ziemlich zackig und flüssig.
Tatsache ist dass ich es monatelang nicht verwendet habe.
Nun wollte ich es benutzen und muss feststellen dass es irgendwie *lahm *geworden ist.
Das wischen im Menü ist kein _"Genuss"_ und selbst im Browser läuft es nicht mehr so rund.

Android 6 ist drauf.
Woran liegt das und (wie) kann ich das beheben?

_Danke euch.._


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. August 2017)

Vielleicht macht es viele background syncs, weil es lange nicht an war und es wird von alleine besser. 

Ansonsten würde ich einen Factory Reset vorschlagen. Der richtet im Normalfall fast alles.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2017)

Seit Freitag bin ich nun mit einem Moto Z Play unterwegs (das GSM des G LTE hatte den Geist aufgegeben).
Abgesehen von dem Nylon Style-Shell(mega rutschig in der Hand) bin ich ziemlich begeistert. Hoffentlich gibt es die Qi Shells mit Leder bald (zu nem anständigen Preis) in DE.


----------



## hendrosch (20. August 2017)

Ja mag das Nylon Ding bei meinem Z auch nicht, seit ich's ohne benutze ist's mir auch nicht mehr runter gefallen. 
Mal gucken obs son Leder Ding wird ich kaufe aber denke das große Akku Pack das demnächst kommt für lange Tage, werde das wohl aber nicht immer dran haben weshalb ich schon noch ne richtige Rückseite bräuchte. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2017)

Mehr Akku braucht das Play wirklich nicht. Aber Qi wäre ganz cool, damit hab ich nämlich schon Autohalterung und Heim-Ladestation. 
Lustig finde ich auch die Möglichkeit per SW Dual Sim freizuschalten, hab ich nur aktuell keinen Bedarf für.


----------



## hendrosch (20. August 2017)

Geht mir genauso mit dem Dual Sim. 
Vor allem da ich dann ja auch die Simkarte “umbauen“ müsste wegen Hybrid Slot. 

Ja das nicht Play hat da eher Probleme, normal kein Problem, aber wenn ich irgendwo unterwegs bin mit viel Langeweile und GPS einsatz reicht's nicht. 
Da wäre es angenehm das ans Handy drann zu machen statt ne Power Bank + Kabel. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. August 2017)

Ich kann da auch dbrand empfehlen. Skins > cases

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2017)

Magnet Shells > Skins


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. August 2017)

ahh vergessen 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## moe (20. August 2017)

Wo wir grade bei Motorola/Lenovo sind: Hab ein G5 und bin immer noch auf der Suche nach nem anständigen Case mit gutem Schutz. Es soll kein Flipcase sein und ruhig ein paar mm über das Display raus stehen. Alle, die ich bisher gefunden habe, sind mir zu undurchdacht bzw unnötig klobig (1mm Rand überm Display aber 4-5mm "Schutzschicht" auf der Rückseite - wofür?).


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2017)

Sorry, persönlich kam ich bis jetzt immer ohne Extraschutz aus.

Nochmal zum Z: Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit den Sperrbildschirm komplett durch die Moto Info Ansicht zu ersetzen? Also auch wenn ich die An/Austaste drücken dessen Bildschirm zeigen statt den "vollen" Sperrbildschirm.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. August 2017)

Bin mir sicher das man ohne substratum / root da nichts rütteln kann. :/

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. August 2017)

Hallo,

vlt. kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Ich muss feststellen dass mein Honor 8 ziemlich _schnell_ entladen ist.
Jeden Morgen stecke ich es um 8:15 Uhr ab.
Bis vor wenigen Wochen hielt der Akku bis am Abend, ca. 22 Uhr durch.
Mittlerweile bin ich froh wenn ich es bis 17-18 Uhr schaffe.
Spiele keine Spiele, schaue mir alle par Tage mal ein Video an. Sonst nur Whatsapp und ein wenig Chrome.
Das Gerät habe ich seit November 2016.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee was das sein kann?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. August 2017)

einfach mal wakelocks überprüfen, aber vermutlich der Akku langsam kaputt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. August 2017)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> einfach mal wakelocks überprüfen, aber vermutlich der Akku langsam kaputt.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk



Du vermutest dass der Akku nach *9 Monaten* kaputt ist?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. August 2017)

Das kann gut sein, kein Akku ist perfekt und du hast Garantie 🤷

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. August 2017)

Tatsächlich.

Honor gibt sogar auf den Akku 2 Jahre Garantie. 
Bei Samsung sind es zum Beispiel 6 Monate.
Werde es morgen zu Amazon schicken und den Akku tauschen lassen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. August 2017)

Was verbraucht denn den Akku? Unter Einstellungen Akku kannst du die Verbraucher finden.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. August 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Tatsächlich.
> 
> Honor gibt sogar auf den Akku 2 Jahre Garantie.
> Bei Samsung sind es zum Beispiel 6 Monate.
> Werde es morgen zu Amazon schicken und den Akku tauschen lassen.


6Monate gilt nur bei Wechselbaren Akkus wenn er fest verbaut ist wie bei ca. 99% der aktuellen besseren Geräten gilt die Gerätegarantie.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. August 2017)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Was verbraucht denn den Akku? Unter Einstellungen Akku kannst du die Verbraucher finden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


WhatsApp ist on top. 




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 6Monate gilt nur bei Wechselbaren Akkus wenn er fest verbaut ist wie bei ca. 99% der aktuellen besseren Geräten gilt die Gerätegarantie.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


Wie auch immer, laut Amazon Mitarbeiter sind es 2 Jahre auf den Akku, meine Ahnung. 

Jetzt habe ich mal ein Hardreset gemacht, werde es 1-2 Tage mit den gleichen Apps benutzen um zu sehen ob das was gebracht hat. 

Ich stecke es jeden Tag um 8:15 Uhr ab und ich hätte gerne dass der Akku bis 22 Uhr hält. 

Welche Handys halten da besonders lange durch?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. August 2017)

Alle die eine snapdragon 625 haben.das Moto z Play oder das xiaomi Redmi Note 4. 
das note 4 habe ich und ich bin Power User durch pokemgo und der Akku hält echt mega  und wenn du es bei Gearbest bestellst kostet es nicht mal 150€.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. August 2017)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Alle die eine snapdragon 625 haben.das Moto z Play oder das xiaomi Redmi Note 4.
> das note 4 habe ich und ich bin Power User durch pokemgo und der Akku hält echt mega  und wenn du es bei Gearbest bestellst kostet es nicht mal 150€.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk



Danke für den Tipp. 
Gibt es sonst welche Nachteile, Einschränkungen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. August 2017)

update: nexus 10 hat nen neuen Akku bekommen und läuft spitze  

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## hendrosch (24. August 2017)

Solltest nach der International Version gucken, die andere hat kein LTE B20.
Außerdem würde ich mich schon mal mit dem Gedanken anfreunden eventuell auf nen anderen Rom zu gehen (das hat aus meinem Mund aber nicht so viel zu heißen war mit Stock noch nie zufrieden und weiß gar nicht genau wie gut der Support ist)

Gewährleistung kannst du dich halt auch nicht drauf verlassen, was bei dem Preis aber nicht so schlimm sein sollte. 
Das Handy an sich ist sehr gut. (Was ich so gelesen habe etc. habe kein Redmi, aber schon öfter mit dem Gedanken gespielt)

Was vielleicht​ auch noch in Frage kommt ist ein Lenovo P2, hat nen Riesen Akku, auch nen 625, der Software Support auch Custom Roms ist aber bedeutend schlechter und es kostet gut 100€ mehr, dann aber aus Deutschland. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. August 2017)

Das mit dem Band 20 sollte man beachten. 
Bei Gearbest ist es die Global Version.
Du solltest bei Gearbest mit Paypal zahlen und die Versandversicherung für 4/5€ mit kaufen.
Versandart Germany Express.
Lieferzeit bei meinen zwei Redmi Note 4 ca. 10 Tage ab Versand.


----------



## Stormado (28. August 2017)

Heyho,

ich habe nicht wirklich was gefunden, wo es hingehören könnte und hoffe, dass ich die Frage hier stellen kann.

Ich nutze ab und zu die Facebook-App um zu schauen, was es so neues in der Welt gibt. Dabei lese ich auch immer wieder die Kommentare. Nervig wird es, wenn ich bei einem Kommentar die Antworten lesen möchte, es davon aber sehr viele gibt. Leider zeigt die App immer nur die neuestens Antworten an. Bei also z.B. 164 Antworten müsste ich zig mal auf "Vorherige Kommentare laden" drücken. Das ist echt nervtötend..

Kann man das irgendwo einstellen, dass direkt die ältesten Antworten angezeigt werden?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. September 2017)

Ist das normal das ein Android Handy (Galaxy S6) im Recovery Modus pro Stunde nur 15% Akku lädt? Handy wurde im Recovery Mode vorher komplett entladen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2017)

Die Ladelogik ist bei jedem Handy anders, das kannst du nicht auf das OS reduzieren.


----------



## moe (13. September 2017)

N'Abend Leute,

weiß einer hier ne App, mit der man die Lautstärkeregelung über die Hardwaretaster feiner regeln kann?

Ist gerade mit In-Ears doch etwas nervig nur so ne grobe Abstufung zu haben. 

Gruß, moe


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. September 2017)

Hat jemand ein P10 und kann etwas von seiner Alltagserfahrung berichten? Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für mein H8, weil mich das LG G6 nicht überzeugen konnte.  Alternativ lacht mich noch das XZ1 Compact an.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2017)

Was hat dir am G6 denn nicht gefallen?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. September 2017)

- schlechte Frontkamera
- Powerknopf als Fingerabdrucksensor auf der Rückseite
- Display war mir zu groß um es noch bequem zu bedienen. Das H8 war noch ok, aber etwas kleiner wäre mir lieber. 
- Akku fand ich eher schwach


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2017)

Der Akku im Compact hat aber dagegen eine schlechte Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. September 2017)

Inwiefern? Alle Tests sprechen bis jetzt von einer überdurchschnittlichen Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. September 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Alle Tests sprechen bis jetzt von einer überdurchschnittlichen Akkulaufzeit.


Aber in Abhängigkeit von der tatsächlichen Akku Größe, nicht im Vergleich zu anderen Handys.

Hab leider kein P10. Aber Huawei ist nicht ohne Grund im Westen groß geworden.

Ziemlich safe wird die Kamera aber schlechter sein. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexk94 (28. September 2017)

Abend,

meine Mutter hat seit ca. 2 Monaten ein Nokia 3. Bisher war sie zufrieden. Heute Mittag ging das Handy einfach aus. Seitdem tut sich nichts, es lässt sich nicht einmal ins Bootmenü (Lautstärke leise + Power gleichzeitig) bewegen. Es hing auch am Strom, da piept es kurz und das war es.  Sie bekam beim ersten Ladeversuch, in der Wohnung nach den Urlaub, ein kleinen Stromschlag.  Ich denke, das Handy ist tot.


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2017)

Klarer Gewährleistungsfall würde ich sagen.


----------



## moe (28. September 2017)

Hört sich ganz danach an. Nach zwei Monaten sollte ein Umtausch auch problemlos möglich sein.


----------



## alexk94 (29. September 2017)

Ist das normal, wenn das Handy aus ist, das es trotzdem noch erkannt wird? Das ist beim Nokia der Fall, allerdings ist kein Zugriff auf die Daten möglich, was normal ist, richtig.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. September 2017)

Der USB Controller im Handy springt mit externe Stromquelle an. Das ist normal. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexk94 (29. September 2017)

Gut zu wissen. Handy geht zurück, andere haben auch das Problem oder der Akku lädt nur noch bis ca. 80 %.


----------



## Fillmore (30. September 2017)

Hallo an alle,
habe seit 10 Monaten ein Galaxy A3. Leider knickt die Leistung langsam ein und auch der Akku verliert morgens beim Einschalten 7%. Ich lade es abends imer auf 100% auf und stelle es aus.
In letzter Zeit ist es auch etwas träge in der Bedienung. Es "laggt" mmN etwas.

Gibt es da irgend eine bessere Android Version? Denn diese Probleme kommen irgendwie (wie immer) nur nach so OS Updates. Alles Müll, aber Sicherheit eben.

Was kann man da tun?

Danke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2017)

Das nächste mal kein Samsung kaufen


----------



## Fillmore (30. September 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das nächste mal kein Samsung kaufen



Dann halt nen iPhone


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. September 2017)

eventuell mal factory reset

oder dalvik und cache löschen und gucken ob das schon was bringt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexk94 (1. Oktober 2017)

Hatte das jemand schon bei euch, dass das Handy für tot gehalten wird und kurz vorm einpacken fürs zurückschicken wieder aufersteht? Ist gerade beim Nokia meiner Mutter passiert. Das Gerät geht trotzdem zurück.


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. Oktober 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Dann halt nen iPhone



genau mit dem Gedanken spiele ich momentan auch. Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich das Samsung bashing absolut null verstehe. Hab ein gerootetes S5 und das Ding rennt wie am ersten Tag. In der Ostsee hat ichs auch schonmal und des öfteren auch unter der Dusche.
der Rahmen is mittlerweile extrem zerdellt, da es so oft runter gefallen is, display läuft trotzdem. letztes Jahr hatte ich kurzzeitig das Note 7 und seitdem warte ich aufs 8...Und da schreckt mich eigentlich nur der Akku ab.
und mal ehrlich. Die Argumente vom überteuerten Preis zählen auch nur bei Leuten, die der Überzeugung sind, dass Verträge abzocke sind... Alle anderen warten auf 1 Euro Wochen und verhandeln bei der Vertragsverlängerung einfach vernünftig.

aber ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht auslassen, sondern eure Meinung zu den aktuellen Handys haben  das huawei mate 10 lacht mich ein wenig an, da meine Freundin das p10 lite hat und das recht nett ist. Selbst Apple will ich nicht ausschließen, bin mir nur unsicher, ob ich das 'Ökosystem' wollen würde...
Sony zb mag ich garnicht. is in meinen augen nix halbes und nix ganzes, ne chance hab ich ihm aber gegeben. Wichtig is mir ip67... besser sogar 68, und ne super Kamera, da ich meine große nicht immer dabei haben will.
eigentlich finde ich das Note 8 schon klasse, nur der Akku... Ach Samsung. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Scalon (3. Oktober 2017)

wenn es um eine Kamera geht, werfe ich einfach mal das LG V30 in deinen Lostopf


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Oktober 2017)

Wenn es um die Kamera geht, dann Iphone 8. Da kommt aktuell kein Droide ran 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Oktober 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Kamera geht, dann Iphone 8. Da kommt aktuell kein Droide ran
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


Kann man auf dem Niveau gar nicht mehr so sagen. Da kommt es drauf an was man mag. Welches Post-processing gefällt mir, will ich viel Dynamik, wie sieht das HDR aus, will Ois oder Eis, etc etc. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2017)

Oneplus-Smartphone sendet Nutzungsprotokolle seiner Nutzer an Hersteller |
    heise online
So weit ich das mitbekommen habe soll es nur die OnePlus-Geräte mit OxygenOS betreffen.
Wie war das mit dem OnePlus Two, am Anfang war noch das normale nackige Android drauf und dann gabs mit irgendeinem Update die Wahl ob man aufs OxygenOS wechseln will?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Oktober 2017)

ne hat man nicht, aber man kann beim OP2 nichtmal die Datenkrake einschränken.
Naja das bekommt man dafür, China Handys zu kaufen und nichts zu flashen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mylo (19. Oktober 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Kamera geht, dann Iphone 8. Da kommt aktuell kein Droide ran
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk



Würde ich so nicht sagen!

YouTube

Zudem hat das V30 haufenweise Einstellungen für die Kamera. Das wirklich besondere ist aber dass Videos in einem Format abgespeichert werden, welche speziell für Adobe Premiere Color Grading geeignet sind. Sehr interessant für YouTuber.


----------



## alexk94 (19. Oktober 2017)

Wie gut läuft es bei Xiaomi mit Updates? Neben Sharp ist Xiaomi am interessanten für den nächsten Handykauf bei mir.

Zum Thema Nokia 3 bei mir: Es ist wieder da. Das Mainboard war die Ursache.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Oktober 2017)

Mal ne blöde Frage, die gar nicht unbedingt aufs Betriebssystem bezogen ist.. haben moderne Smartphones auch nen RFID Chip includiert?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. Oktober 2017)

NFC basiert auf RFID.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2017)

Die einfachste Ausbaustufe von NFC, also das was man als Tag kaufen kann, ist im Endeffekt genau RFID.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2017)

Täuscht mich mein Gefühl oder sind Smartphones extrem teuer geworden?
Mein OPO macht ein paar Probleme, aber ich finde kein wirkliches Upgrade im Bereich bis 300€.
Wenn ich dann IP68 oder zumindest IPX6/X5 suche finde ich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2017)

Die Frage ist was du für ein Upgrade hältst. Die Snapdragon 625 die man in der Preisklasse nun findet sind im Mittel gleich schnell wie dein 801, verbrauchen dabei aber signifikant weniger Strom, womit eine deutlich längere Laufzeit als beim OPO drin ist.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2017)

Mehr Leistung brauche ich eigentlich nicht, aber ich tue mich halt schwer damit für nur längere Laufzeit (und unter Umständen weniger RAM) Geld auszugeben. 
Dazu kommt dann wieder die Update-Problematik, wann da was kommt weiß ja auch keiner.
Das OPO könnte noch Android Oreo bekommen, gibt schon experimentelle Builds.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. November 2017)

Bin von Chrome auf Firefox gewechselt diese Woche. Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Langsamer, aber Add Ons und Lese Modus. [emoji120]

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## moe (7. November 2017)

Seit dem letzten Update ist Firefox auf meinem G5 gefühlt auch wesentlich schneller geworden. Scheint sich was zu tun im Hause Mozilla. Chrome bleibt trotzdem schneller, ist mir aber schon aus Datenschutzgründen nicht so lieb.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. November 2017)

Habit-Browser!  Ist aber eher was für die Anpassungsfetischisten.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2017)

Amazon Music unterstützt jetzt Chromecast


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Amazon Music unterstützt jetzt Chromecast


Aber ham die denn genug Musik? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2017)

Da ich Prime Video, Die Kindle Bibliothek und den freien Versand alle gerne nutze ist es zumindest genug für 0€  .


----------



## alexk94 (27. November 2017)

Wir haben uns ein Tablet gekauft. Morgen will ich es einrichten. Man kann ja mehrere Nutzer auf einen Android-Gerät einrichten. Idee: Drei Profile(Nutzer) werden es, ein viertes ist geplant. Kann man den Profilen sagen, das max. 16 GB erlaubt sind, die vom Speicher genutzt dürfen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. November 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns ein Tablet gekauft. Morgen will ich es einrichten. Man kann ja mehrere Nutzer auf einen Android-Gerät einrichten. Idee: Drei Profile(Nutzer) werden es, ein viertes ist geplant. Kann man den Profilen sagen, das max. 16 GB erlaubt sind, die vom Speicher genutzt dürfen?


Ich glaube nicht. Kannst aber als Administrator die Apps anderer User löschen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexk94 (28. November 2017)

Tablet ist eingerichtet. Bei mehren Nutzer eines Tablet ist es wie bei Win, mehre Konten und jeder hat seine einigen Apps, die runtergeladen wurden und Systemeinstellungen.

Nun habe ich aber ein neues Problem: Die SD-Karte kann nur ich(Admin) nutzen, heißt die zwei anderen sehen zwar die Karte, da die vom System erkannt wird, können diese aber nicht einrichten, um sie selber zu nutzen. Während ich die vollen 83,67 GB(24 GB intern, Rest SD-Karte) nutzen kann, habt der Rest nur den internen Speicher. Wenn ich die Karte auswerfe und dann ins andere Konto wechsele, geht das einrichten auch nicht. Jetzt ist noch nicht sehr drauf, da ist ein Neueinrichten nicht so schlimm. Gibt es da ne Lösung.

Lösung gefunden: Einfach SD-Karte als interer Speicher formatieren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. November 2017)

Wenn intern formatiert, dann hoffe ich die sd kann was. Sonst wirds zäh . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexk94 (29. November 2017)

100/90. das bringt nichts,wenn der Kartenleser langsam ist. Ist ja nur zum Video schauen und so gedacht.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2017)

Hersteller wie Honor wollen wohl nichts verkaufen, wenn sie jetzt noch Geräte mit 7 bringen und 8 erst im Q2 2018 kommen soll.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Dezember 2017)

Das Honor 8 und das 6X bekommen zumindest das Update zu Android 8, ob das auf andere Geräte auch zutrifft weiß ich nicht 
Mich als 6X Besitzer freut es


----------



## onlygaming (8. Dezember 2017)

Moin, dumme Frage wo finde ich die Option zum Rufnummer unterdrücken? Den Punkt zusätzliche Einstellungen gibt es bei mir einfach nicht 

Habe ein OnePlus 3T mit Android 8 bzw Oxygen OS 5.0 

Damit ihr mich nicht für dumm haltet hier ein paar Bilder^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eckism (9. Dezember 2017)

Telefon, oben rechts "Einstellungen", "Weitere Einstellungen", "Eigene Nummer anzeigen"...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2017)

Nope, du musst dort auf Sim1 klicken, dann auf
Zusätzliche Einstellungen und dann kannst nach kurzem Warten (ruft erst die Einstellungen vom Provider ab) die Einstellung setzen. 
Da das pro Rufnunmer einstellbar ist, findest du die Optionen eben unter der jeweiligen Sim (da Dualsim)


----------



## onlygaming (9. Dezember 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nope, du musst dort auf Sim1 klicken, dann auf
> Zusätzliche Einstellungen und dann kannst nach kurzem Warten (ruft erst die Einstellungen vom Provider ab) die Einstellung setzen.
> Da das pro Rufnunmer einstellbar ist, findest du die Optionen eben unter der jeweiligen Sim (da Dualsim)



Vielen Dank, ist aber auch echt eine Versteckte Einstellung^^ 
Genau da ist es^^


----------



## 16Blue89 (25. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
Ich habe mal ne Frage:
Gibt es irgendwo eine genaue Anleitung wie ich mein Note 4via Odin flashen kann?
Ich möchte gern Android 7.1.1 drauf haben als Custom Rom. Bloß in dieser Liste geht es nur bis Android 6.0.1 (meine Modellnummer:SM-N910F)CF-Auto-Root


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2018)

Servus!

Wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand gleiche / ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Der Akku meines Honor 8 hält gerade so 12-13 Stunden.
Dabei habe ich nie mehr als 2,5 - 3 Stunden mein Display an.

Ist das normal?


----------



## chaotium (5. Januar 2018)

Und was läuft im Hintergrund?
Nur weil das Display aus ist, heißt es noch lange nicht dass alles ruhig ist


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Januar 2018)

Mach mal die Facebook/Messenger App runter.

EMUI ist auch nicht das beste, hier eventuell custom rom.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und was läuft im Hintergrund?
> Nur weil das Display aus ist, heißt es noch lange nicht dass alles ruhig ist



Das übliche, WhatsApp, Viber.
*Kein Facebook!*
Keine Games.
Woran kann es liegen?





BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Mach mal die Facebook/Messenger App runter.
> 
> EMUI ist auch nicht das beste, hier eventuell custom rom.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk



Welche ROM ist gut bzw. empfehlenswert?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Januar 2018)

Das ist völlig abhängig davon was du magst. Der einfachste Einstieg ist vermutlich Lineage OS, aber auch Omni und Paranoid Android sind super.

Einfach mal bei xda schauen, da machst nichts falsch  

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Januar 2018)

Die aktuellen AOKP Roms (endlich gibt es sie wieder) kann man auch empfehlen. Meiner Erfahrung nach einen Ticken mehr Performance und Akkulaufzeit als Lineage OS.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Januar 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Die aktuellen AOKP Roms (endlich gibt es sie wieder) kann man auch empfehlen. Meiner Erfahrung nach einen Ticken mehr Performance und Akkulaufzeit als Lineage OS.



Kirin 950 und Performance DD


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Januar 2018)

Ich habe Snapdragon 

Meine Frau hat ein Huawei P10, habe für den Hersteller bisher keine guten Custom Roms gefunden.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (5. Januar 2018)

Was daran liegt, dass es keine bis gar keine Dokumentation für die Huawei-Chips gibt.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (6. Januar 2018)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Android Profis unter euch. Welches OS passt als ROM am besten zum LG G4, was muss man hierbei beachten? Muss man noch Unterprogramme installieren um die Wakeup-Funktion mit doppel Tippen wieder zu aktivieren (oder für andere LG spezifische Funktionen)?

Wie läuft das generell wenn ich ein "ROM" aufspielen will? Sry das ich so frage aber ich war bis jetzt iOS-Nutzer und hab wirklich 0 Ahnung von Android.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2018)

Was stört dich denn an der Stock-Rom? Afaik gehört LG zu denen die eh recht wenig am "puren" Android ändern.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (7. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn an der Stock-Rom? Afaik gehört LG zu denen die eh recht wenig am "puren" Android ändern.



mich stört nichts am stock rom. ich frag ja nur ob man das lg g4 dann weiter mit allen funktionen so nutzen kann oder ob ich da noch mehr installieren muss damit man es weiter so nutzen kann wie gewohnt.

aber wie läuft das ganze ab? wo bekomm ich das stock-rom? wie mach ich das mitm lg?

schon mal vielen dank für die antworten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2018)

Wenn du Englisch kannst schau bei xda da gibts genug infos und Anleitungen zu all deinen Fragen. 
Wenn dein Englisch nicht so gut ist kannst auch bei Android-Hilfe schauen da sind die Anleitungen meist auch in deutsch vorhanden.
Das alles hier zu erklären ist zu aufwändig und jedes Smartphone hat andere Grundlagen/Probleme was Customs angeht und dementsprechend musst du für jedes Gerät extra schauen ob es bei Customs Funktionen gibt die nicht mehr gehn.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2018)

Bloodsaw-1984 schrieb:


> mich stört nichts am stock rom. ich frag ja nur ob man das lg g4 dann weiter mit allen funktionen so nutzen kann oder ob ich da noch mehr installieren muss damit man es weiter so nutzen kann wie gewohnt.
> 
> aber wie läuft das ganze ab? wo bekomm ich das stock-rom? wie mach ich das mitm lg?
> 
> schon mal vielen dank für die antworten.


Stock=Ausgangszustand
Custom=Geändertes OS inkl. Garantieverlust

Letzteres installiert man sinnvollerweise nur dann wenn es einem einen signifikanten Vorteil verspricht. In der Regel ist das entweder eine andere Oberfläche ( in der Regel die Standard Android Oberfläche wenn einem die vom Hersteller zu verbastelt ist) oder neuere Android Basisversion (wenn der Hersteller den Support schon eingestellt hat).
Da LG aber soweit ich weiß kaum an der Oberfläche rumspielt und das G4 auch noch patchen dürfte wäre meine aktuelle Empfehlung einfach garnichts zu ändern bzw. die Rückfrage was dich auf die Idee bringt etwas ändern zu wollen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2018)

Dazu sei gesagt, das jede Custom ROM vermutlich alle Funktionen der Stock ROM hat.

Wenn du 0 Ahnung von der ganzen Materie hast solltest du dich erst in Ruhe Informieren.
Einfach einer Anleitung folgen ist gefährlich, wenn nämlich was nicht geht hast du keine Ahnung wo der Wurm drin ist. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2018)

Das ist seehr Modellabhängig.
Es gibt eine Menge Phones wo die Kameraqualität der Stock-Rom bei keiner Custom-Rom erreicht wird und auch so manche BT-Verbindung wurde schon instabil.
In meinem Fall(Moto Z) hat z.B. fast kein Custom-Rom Unterstützung für die Module.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2018)

Natürlich hängt es von den Hardware Blobs ab, aber sowas wie DT2W geht eigentlich immer. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2018)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Das ist völlig abhängig davon was du magst. Der einfachste Einstieg ist vermutlich Lineage OS, aber auch Omni und Paranoid Android sind super.
> 
> Einfach mal bei xda schauen, da machst nichts falsch
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk



Servus nochmal,

habe es erneut beobachtet.
Habe 1 Stunde 40 min on-screen-time und der Akku ist bei 35% 

Gibt es tatsächlich keine andere Möglichkeit als eine custom ROM?
Habe eine Rom noch nie gewechselt da ich immer mit dem Produkt out of the box sehr zufrieden war.
Aber die Akkulaufzeit ist echt 

Findet ihr die normal?


----------



## DrDave (8. Januar 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Servus nochmal,
> 
> habe es erneut beobachtet.
> Habe 1 Stunde 40 min on-screen-time und der Akku ist bei 35%
> ...



Schau doch erstmal, was bzw. welche App den Akku so leer saugt, gibt doch genügend Apps die dir helfen können.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2018)

DrDave schrieb:


> Schau doch erstmal, was bzw. welche App den Akku so leer saugt, gibt doch genügend Apps die dir helfen können.



So steht es unter Punkt _Akku_:

Top 4 der akkuverbrauchenden Apps

- WhatsApp *82 mAh*
- SwiftKey - Tastatur *7mAh*
- GMX Mail *2mAh*
- Chrome *<1 mAh*



Was ich noch gefunden habe:

WhatsApp 13,19%
Android-System (mehrere Apps) 11,16%
Android-System 9,47%
GoogleAccountManager 6,68%
Gmx Mail 5,34%


Kann man mit den Werten was anfangen?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2018)

Nach nem Drittel Akku steht WhatsApp bei mir bei 37mAh (und Display hat mit 368mAh deutlich mehr verbraucht).
Also wenn das bei dir kurz vor Akku-Leer war dann ist selbiger im Eimer.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2018)

Hab ich es mir gedacht.
Vor allem, Bluetooth, WLAN und GPS benutze ich nicht. 

Wie kann es sein dass der Akku so schwach nach 13 Monaten ist??
Normal das die Akkus so schnell eingeben oder einfach Pech gehabt? 

Schicke das Gerät zu Amazon, bekomme einen neuen Akku.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Servus nochmal,
> 
> habe es erneut beobachtet.
> Habe 1 Stunde 40 min on-screen-time und der Akku ist bei 35%
> ...



Tja, jetzt, 1 Stunde später bin ich bei 21%

Vlt. 5 WhatsApp Nachrichten geschrieben und 2 min telefoniert


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2018)

Lithium Akkus versagen eher katastrophal als schleppend. Da gibt es kaum langsames Abbauen sondern einen recht plötzlichen Übergang von Gesund zu Defekt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Lithium Akkus versagen eher katastrophal als schleppend. Da gibt es kaum langsames Abbauen sondern einen recht plötzlichen Übergang von Gesund zu Defekt.



Ok, danke. 
Lasse einen neuen Akku einbauen dann sollte es ja wieder gut laufen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Januar 2018)

Ich denke da greift man um Geld zu sparen bei Honor/Huawei eher zu günstigen Akkus, da passiert sowas häufiger mal.

Sofern problemlos getauscht wird ist ja alles OK.

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,

hat hier jemand das Huawei Mate 10 Lite?

Ich würde mein Honor 8 gegen das Mate 10 Lite eintauschen.

Was glaubt ihr, ist das ein Rückschritt im Bezug auf Tempo, Stabilität etc. ??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2018)

Wieso willst du es denn schon eintauschen? Ist es dir zu langsam? 
Android 8 soll es ja wohl auch noch bekommen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2018)

Gleiches Betriebssystem ist ja drauf, ist ja Huawei und Huawei.

Ich würde den Tausch nicht machen, wenn dann auf die nicht Lite Variante  

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2018)

Ich würde gar nicht zu Huawei wechseln :'D


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2018)

in dem budget würde ich ein Motorola nehmen vermutlich. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend meine Herren,

ich habe mir nun das *Huawei Mate 10 PRO* bestellt.
Nachdem ich bei T-Mobile meinen Vertrag gekündigt habe, rief ich selbst an um wegen eines neuen Vertrages nachzufragen.
Einige Minuten später konnte ich -30% Rabatt auf die Grundgebühr aushandeln und das Gerät für nur 168€ bekommen.
Denke mein Honor 8 ist noch 170-190€ Wert! 

Das nenne ich mal eine Steigerung! 


Denke ich hätte kein passenderes Handy finden können:
größer als Honor 8, schneller sollte es sein, bessere Kamera & ganz wichtig, hinter der Fingerabdrucksensor!


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss leider mein Huawei Mate 10 PRO zurücksenden da ich die 6" unterschätzt habe. 
Der Betrieb mit einer Hand ist etwas schwierig trotz großer Hand.. 

Fällt euch eine gute Alternative ein? 

< 5,5 Zoll oder wie Galaxy S8 (5,8)
Fingerabdrucksensor hinten (nicht neben der Kamera) 
Kamera sollte ordentliche Fotos machen 

Danke Euch..


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2018)

Was spricht gegen einen Home-Button als Fingerabdrucksensor?


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen einen Home-Button als Fingerabdrucksensor?



Eigentlich nichts. Ich binn es halt so gewohnt vom Honor 8.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2018)

Dann kommen z.B. auch diverse Motos in Frage.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe mir jetzt diverse 5.5 Zoll große Handys angeschaut.

Fakt ist, ob 5,5" (16:9) oder 6" (18:9) ist vom Gehäuse her fast gleich groß! 

Nicht leicht ..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2018)

Wie wäre es mit einem LG G6?

Gibt's mittlerweile auch für unter 400 Steine. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Januar 2018)

Nach dem Fail des G5 hatte ich LG überhaupt nicht mehr am Schirm.

Ich muss zugeben, das G6 hätte alles, wonach ich Suche! 

Frage mich lediglich wie die Software so ist und ob es _Sinn_ macht ein 12 Monate altes (verfügbares) Gerät zu kaufen .. ?!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2018)

Laut Internet soll April rum Oreo als OTA gepusht werden. Oder du machst ne custom rom drauf.



Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. Januar 2018)

Der größte Kritikpunkt am G6 ist die Frontkamera. Denn die ist wirklich..bescheiden. Wenn du damit leben kannst, ist es ein tolles Smartphone.

Ach und der Fingerabdrucksensor auf der Rückseite zum Anschalten ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Januar 2018)

Ich brauche nicht unbedingt Selfies. 
Habe mir das Gerät vorhin beim Cyberport angeschaut. Es ist doch handlicher als mein Mate 10 PRO. 

Lediglich das iPS Display macht mich stutzig ob ich damit Glück werde. Obwohl, mein Honor 8 hatte auch iPS..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2018)

ips, oled, alles marketing. Wenn das Display für dich tolle Farben hat, go for it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Januar 2018)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> ips, oled, alles marketing. Wenn das Display für dich tolle Farben hat, go for it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


Oled ist sicher kein Marketing im Vergleich zu IPS, das sind vollkommen unterschiedliche Display-Technologien. Den Unterschied sieht man sehr deutlich, auch wenn viele Hersteller ihr non-Oled Display völlig übersättigen um ein Oled-Look zu "erzeugen". 

Das Display vom G6 ist okay, aber auch kein Kracher. Was mich am G6 gestört hat ist 1. der alte Prozessor, die schlechte Kamera hinten und die Dicke des Smartphones.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Januar 2018)

schau dir mal das xiaomi mi a1 an gibts bei conrad für ca. 250€ und du bekommst direkt updates von google. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Januar 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Oled ist sicher kein Marketing im Vergleich zu IPS, das sind vollkommen unterschiedliche Display-Technologien. Den Unterschied sieht man sehr deutlich, auch wenn viele Hersteller ihr non-Oled Display völlig übersättigen um ein Oled-Look zu "erzeugen".
> 
> Das Display vom G6 ist okay, aber auch kein Kracher. Was mich am G6 gestört hat ist 1. der alte Prozessor, die schlechte Kamera hinten und die Dicke des Smartphones.


Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass die Technologie am Display irrelevant ist, wenn einem das Display gefällt.
Stromsparend ist Amoled auch nur wenn dein Hintergrund schwarz ist. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (25. Januar 2018)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> schau dir mal das xiaomi mi a1 an gibts bei conrad für ca. 250€ und du bekommst direkt updates von google.


Iirc macht Xiaomi das selbst und hat da auch ne eigene Kamera-App drauf.


----------



## Arrandale (25. Januar 2018)

Ich würde mir das mit <6" ja nochmal überlegen. Klar ist erstmal ne Wucht, aber wenn man keine Kinderhände hat, sollte das kein Problem sein.
Ich hab aktuell das Honor View 10 und das ist mit meinen Durchschnittshänden kein Problem.
Zurück auf was kleines, wie das S6 oder Honor 8, die ich mal hatte würde ich nicht wollen. Wenn man sich an die Größe gewöhnt hat, will man's nicht mehr missen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Januar 2018)

Mir ist mein 5,5" 1+1 immer noch zu groß nach knapp 3 Jahren.
Wobei selbst das Evo 3D mit 4,3" schon grenzwertig für eine Hand war.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Januar 2018)

Nice finde ich dass bei 5,5 Zoll du ein gleich großes Display hast wie _früher_ bei 6 Zoll bei 16:9.

Ab und zu bediene ich mein Smartphone wenn ich an einer roten Ampel stehe ..
Das ist mit einer Hand mit dem Mate 10 Pro etwas mühsam.
Auch einhändig Nachrichten schreiben nicht wirklich mühelos möglich.

Jetzt habe ich mir gestern das LG G6 geholt.
Gut, aber nicht sehr gut.
Dick, die Ränder sind ziemlich klobig, wirkt hohl durch die Glasrückseite und die Software ist, naja, einfach nicht so zackig wie ich sie gerne hätte .. 
Aber eines ist echt positiv, und zwar die Größe mit 5,8" bei 2:1  !

100% glücklich bin ich nicht!
So, habt ihr andere Tipps für mich?
Ich denke ich werde das S9 abwarten, da soll das Problem mit dem Fingerabdrucksensor ja behoben worden sein.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Januar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Iirc macht Xiaomi das selbst und hat da auch ne eigene Kamera-App drauf.


Das Mi A1 gehört doch zur Android One Reihe und diese wird auch so wie ich das verstanden habe durch Google mit Updates versorgt.
Android One: Android von seiner besten Seite
Wenn nicht gibts zumindest sicher 2Jahre Updates.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (25. Januar 2018)

@amer_der_erste
Das G6 bekommt auch erst im Juni Oreo.
Honor View 10 könnte was sein oder Mate 10 Pro und Pixel 2 XL wenn du so viel Geld ausgeben willst.
Oder stört dich, dass der Sensor hinten ist?

@soldat0815
Das Mi A1 soll da wohl die Ausnahme seien, aber ich finde nix offizielles.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Januar 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Nice finde ich dass bei 5,5 Zoll du ein gleich großes Display hast wie _früher_ bei 6 Zoll bei 16:9.
> 
> Ab und zu bediene ich mein Smartphone wenn ich an einer roten Ampel stehe ..
> Das ist mit einer Hand mit dem Mate 10 Pro etwas mühsam.
> ...


bekommst für das Geld halt nicht high end top of the line hardware. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (26. Januar 2018)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> bekommst für das Geld halt nicht high end top of the line hardware.


Der 821 ist jetzt nicht auch langsam, sondern immer noch schneller als die aktuelle Mittelklasse. Und das G6 kostet auch immer noch 350€.
Also ähnlich viel wie ein Nokia 8, das XZ1 compact das View 10 gab es auch schon für 399€.
Also bekommt man dafür die aktuelle/schnellste CPU.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Januar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der 821 ist jetzt nicht auch langsam, sondern immer noch schneller als die aktuelle Mittelklasse. Und das G6 kostet auch immer noch 350€.
> Also ähnlich viel wie ein Nokia 8, das XZ1 compact das View 10 gab es auch schon für 399€.
> Also bekommt man dafür die aktuelle/schnellste CPU.


Aber halt kein Edge to Edge Display oder solche Geschichten. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum er unzufrieden ist. Finde das G6 ist ein neben dem V30 leider komplett unter dem Radar gelaufen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Januar 2018)

Servus,

also ich möchte mal vorichtig sagen, Geld spielt keine Rolle, wenn mir was gefällt.

@turbosnake:
*ich habe das Huawei Mate 10 Pro auch hier, ein TOP Gerät.*
Wäre es bloß um 0,2 Zoll kleiner,
Das Problem ist dass ich mir relativ schwer tue, es einhändig zu bedienen da mit 6 Zoll ziemlich groß - und ich habe große Hände.
Bzgl. Sensor - mir ist sogar lieber wenn er hinten ist.
Da wirken die Geräte vorne einfach cleaner.

@BL4CK_92:
Ich möchte nicht sagen dass das G6 schlecht ist.
Aber wenn ich denke dass mein Honor 8 im November 2016 _nur_ 389€ gekostet hat, finde ich die Unterschiede kaum der Rede wert.

Ich merke halt dass mir das Format 2:1 sehr gut gefällt.
Das G6 ist fast gleich groß wie mein Honor 8, hat aber viel mehr Display! 

Ich hoffe dass das Galaxy S9 bei 5,8 Zoll bleibt und der Sensor *unter* der Kamera ist.
Denke das sollte dann alle Kriterien erfüllen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2018)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das Mi A1 gehört doch zur Android One Reihe und diese wird auch so wie ich das verstanden habe durch Google mit Updates versorgt.
> Android One: Android von seiner besten Seite
> Wenn nicht gibts zumindest sicher 2Jahre Updates.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


Das A1 bekommt die Updates von Xiaomi. Und das nicht gerade schnell, leider.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Januar 2018)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage.

Wisst ihr wie Google das mit den Play Services macht, dass sich die Apps bei einer Aktualisierung der Play Services sich nicht für die Push Dienste neu anmelden müssen?

Bei Micro G geht das nämlich nicht, da muss man die Apps neuinstallieren, ansonsten gibt keine Push Dienste.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Letztes WE hab ich mir ein neuen TomTom Rider 450 zugelegt und jetzt hab ich ein Bluetooth-Tethering/Mobile-Daten-Problem mit meinem Motorolla Moto G 1.Gen mit Android 5.1:
Das TomTom braucht für den Traffic-Dienst (Verkehrsinfo) eine Bluetooth-Tethering zum Smartphone > Verbindung selber funktioniert.


Das Problem das ich nun habe besteht darin dass die Datenverbindung über das Mobilfunk nicht geht. 

Ich hab das Ganze auch schon über WLAN getestet und da funktioniert es problemlos. 

Die Bluetooh-Verbindung hab ich schon mehrfach neu eingerichten.

Mobile Daten selber funktionieren auf dem Moto G problemlos > Internet, E-Mail, Tapatalk funktioniert alles


Irgendwelche Ideen wieso das Ganze über WLAN geht aber nicht über das Mobilfunknetz? 



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Februar 2018)

Das TomTom war mit dem wlan Hotspot vom handy verbunden und da kam es ins internet und über Bluetooth tethering ging es nicht. Versteh ich das richtig?
Oder wlan vom router?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

Das TomTom war über Bluetooth-Tethering mit dem Moto G verbunden und das Moto G wiederum war über WLAN mit dem WLAN-Router verbunden > diese Verbindung funktioniert.

Was nicht funktioniert ist TomTom über Bluetooth-Tethering mit dem Moto G verbinden und das Moto G geht direkt über das Mobilfunknetz ins Internet > diese Konstellation braucht am für unterwegs.


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Februar 2018)

Manche Anbieter sperren das (in wie weit das geht kp), dass man es als Hotspot für den PC zb nutzt. Vodafone macht das bei mir gefühlt manchmal. Handy kann mobile Daten nutzen, PC nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Manche Anbieter sperren das (in wie weit das geht kp), dass man es als Hotspot für den PC zb nutzt. Vodafone macht das bei mir gefühlt manchmal. Handy kann mobile Daten nutzen, PC nicht.


Bei euch in DE hab ich schon die Nummer gehört, bei uns in CH noch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2018)

Mobilfunkverträge sind "bei euch" weniger Reglementiert als in der EU. Deswegen würde mich sowas sogar gerade in der Schweiz nicht wundern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

Wie gesagt, mir ist sowas bis jetzt noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen hier in der Schweiz.
Vorallem wäre das ja Schwachsinn nur die  Bluetooth-Tethering-Verbindung zu blockieren > den WLAN-Hotspot nutze ich regelmässig und der funktioniert nach wie vor problemlos.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2018)

Das scheint in der Tat unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich werd mal am Montag meinem Telekomanbieter anrufen und ihn zur Sicherheit mal fragen um dieses Ärgernis 100% auschliessen zu können.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2018)

schau mal unter Einstellungen Hotspot/thetering da kannst du Bluetooth thetering einschalten.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2018)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> schau mal unter Einstellungen Hotspot/thetering da kannst du Bluetooth thetering einschalten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


Ohne diese Funktion einzuschalten geht nicht mal die WLAN/Internet-Nummer.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal am Montag meinem Telekomanbieter anrufen und ihn zur Sicherheit mal fragen um dieses Ärgernis 100% auschliessen zu können.


Gemäß Support von meinem Anbieter ist nix gesperrt und sollte funktionieren.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

Problem ist gelöst:
Allem Anschein nach hat bei meinem alten Moto G die Bluetooth-Tethering-Funktion nicht funktioniert.  

Ich hab mir nun gestern widerwillig ein neues Handy geholt und mit dem funktiert es problemlos.  

Was  mir allerdings nicht ganz klar ist wieso die beiden Testgeräte im  Supportcenter meines Telefonanbieters nicht funktionierten > mein  Vermutung trotz Nachfrage meinerseits ob das Bluetooth-Tethering  eingeschaltet sei wars doch nicht aktiv. 



Beim neuen Handy handelt es sich um eins dass sich ausserhalb des normalen Mainstreams bewegt > Caterpillar S41 

Im grossen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden aber bei zwei Sachen bräuchte ich mal Hilfe (S41 hat Android 7.0):
1. Wo kann ich die Datenvolumenwarnmeldung heruntersetzten?
Eingestellt sind 2GB aber das ist hoffnungslos zuviel und unter "Datennutzung" finde ich keine Option dafür.

2. Ich würde gerne zwei verschiedene eigene Wecktöne verwenden wie vor schon, nur kann ich einen einzelnen eigenen Weckton definieren > gibt da ne Möglichkeit für einen zweiten?


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Februar 2018)

Bei mir (Samsung) findet man die Warnung bei der Mobildatennutzung.

Willst du zwei Wecktöne für einen Alarm oder bei zwei Weckern unterschiedliche? 
Bei mir kann man unter den Wecktönen einfach nen eigenen auswählen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Bei mir (Samsung) findet man die Warnung bei der Mobildatennutzung.


Die Option zum Verändern des Warnung fehlt beim S41 > bei meinem alten Moto G 1.Gen war die Option dort da.


G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Willst du zwei Wecktöne für einen Alarm oder bei zwei Weckern unterschiedliche?
> Bei mir kann man unter den Wecktönen einfach nen eigenen auswählen.


Weckton-Thema hat sich erledigt > habs hinbekommen


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2018)

Du musst einfach auf die genutzten Daten drauftippen, dann darfst du das Limit ändern.
Beim Wecker ist der Android Standard schon sehr eingeschränkt, gibt aber hunderte Alternativen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du musst einfach auf die genutzten Daten drauftippen, dann darfst du das Limit ändern.



So meinte ich es eigentlich  Darum auch Mobildatennutzung, das ist ja nochmal ein Unterpunkt. Zumindest bei Samsung, weiß nicht wie es bei Stock aussieht^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

Hab's gefunden aber es ist tiefer in der Datennutzung versteckt > unter Abrechnungszeitraum sind sie versteckt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2018)

Ist nur der Umweg, kannst zumindest bei 7.1 auch in den markierten Bereich klicken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Honor 9 gebraucht kaufen.
Da frage ich mich ob es da nicht eine App gibt, die Hardware vor Ort schnell zu testen ... ?!
Kennt ihr sowas?

Andere Frage: Der VK hat die Rechnung nicht mehr - gekauft bei HiHonor - gibt es Garantie / Gewährleistung auch ohne Rechnung .. ?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist nur der Umweg, kannst zumindest bei 7.1 auch in den markierten Bereich klicken.https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180211/9dfdd7c5ba15efb06c0be19670282208.jpg


Das Anklicken inklusive Doppelklick schon als erstes versucht gehabt, geht aber anscheind bei 7.0 nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Funktioniert bei euch aktuell die Tapatalk-App problemlos mit dem Forum hier? 

Ich hatte schon mit dem alten Moto G das Problem dass nach dem einen Update keine Meldungen mehr angezeigt wurden wenn in einem abonierten Thread ein neuer Betrag stand und mit dem S41 ist es das Gleiche. 

Neu ist jetzt dass seit Montag Abend gar nichts mehr in Verbindung mit dem PCGH-Forum geht > keine Anmelden, keine Beträge lesen, keine News > Nix nada. 

Ich bin ja auch noch in drei anderen Foren mit Tapatalk unterwegs und da funktioniert es problemlos. 


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## moe (1. März 2018)

Der Tapatalk Support fürs PCGHX Forum wurde leider von Seiten Computec eingestellt. Weiß nicht mehr genau, warum, aber in den News findest du dazu mehr.
Heißt im Endeffekt PCGHX und Tapatalk wird in Zukunft nicht zusammen funktionieren.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2018)

Tapatalk hält sich aktuell nicht an die EU-Richtlinien zum Datenschutz. Sollten aber tatsächlich alle großen europäischen Foren sich darüber Gedanken machen und es deswegen rausschmeißen stehen die Chancen garnicht so schlecht dass Tapatalk das ändert und dann bekommen wir das hier wohl auch wieder.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2018)

@moe und Olstyle:
Danke für die Info. 

Werd ich wohl notgedrungen in Zukunft nur noch am Abend mit dem Rechner im Forum sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. März 2018)

Wollte grad auch fragen was mit Tapatalk los ist aber naja hat sich erledigt son müll fands damit echt immer geil in den Foren zu surfen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. März 2018)

Es ist immer noch geil damit in Foren zu surfen, nur halt nicht mehr hier


----------



## dressler18 (7. März 2018)

Hey Leute ich suche für mein altes Samsung Galaxy i-9000 eine sehr sehr schlanke performante Custom ROM mit halbwegs aktellem Android  ich will es in Zukunft für mein Motorrad als Offline Navi  und Digitales Tacho verwenden! Bin zwar schon auf XDA am stöbern aber evtl hat jemand was im Kopf auf die schnelle und habe auch keine Zeit momentan um mir 5 verschiedene ROMS draufzuflashen und zu testen.

Als Navi wird die maps.me und als Tacho die App Maps Tachometer da diese Transparent über der Navi App liegt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2018)

Gibt es ne Alternative für Tapatalk für das Forum hier? 

Ich hab es mal mit dem Browser auf dem Smartphone versucht, aber viel umständlicher geht es ja echt nicht mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2018)

Leider nein. Die Hoffnung liegt nach wie vor darin dass Tapatalk sich den EU-Gesetzen anpasst.


----------



## chaotium (24. März 2018)

So bin wieder zurück auf Android :O


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. März 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich suche für mein altes Samsung Galaxy i-9000 eine sehr sehr schlanke performante Custom ROM mit halbwegs aktellem Android  ich will es in Zukunft für mein Motorrad als Offline Navi  und Digitales Tacho verwenden! Bin zwar schon auf XDA am stöbern aber evtl hat jemand was im Kopf auf die schnelle und habe auch keine Zeit momentan um mir 5 verschiedene ROMS draufzuflashen und zu testen.
> 
> Als Navi wird die maps.me und als Tacho die App Maps Tachometer da diese Transparent über der Navi App liegt.



SlimKat ist immer gut. 4.4 sollte beim i-9000 noch super laufen, habe nen Kumpel der sein altes damit auch wiederbelebt hat.


----------



## Hardwell (31. März 2018)

Ich habe auf meinem S3 LineageOS 14.1 laufen. Das ist Android 7.1 und es gibt immer noch die aktuellen Sicherheitsupdates. Bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Spezialfrage:
Kann ich mein Cat S41 (Android 7.1) so einstellen dass wen ein Anruf kommt dieser nicht automatisch das Display einschaltet sprich das Display erst auf Tastendruck einschaltet? 

Hintergrund:
Ich hab das S41 in der Hosentasche mit dem Display zur Körperseite um dieses zu schützen (arbeite in einer Werkstatt).
Das Problem ist jetzt wenn einer anruft dass sich das Display einschaltet und es das herausziehen aus der Hosentasche bereits als Eingabe deutet und mir den Anruf abweisst. 

Umgekehrt in der Hosentasche zu haben dass es den Anruf nur stummstellt ist leider auch keine Lösung > umgekehrt liegt es auf der Ein/Aus-Taste so dass es mir schon mehrfach neugestartet hat (einmal sogar mit falscher PIN-Eingabe).


Lösung wäre natürlich eine Tasche aber aufgrund der Dicke des S41 passt keins von den Drittherstellern und die Tasche von Cat selber ist echt bescheiden.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2018)

Hat dein Cat kein Näherungssensor? Der ist eigentlich Standard. Genau der verhindert ein benutzen des Touchscreens/Display wenn das Handy in der Tasche ist. 
Evtl. musst du in den Einstellungen auch erst den Taschenmodus (Pocketmodus) akrivieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2018)

Der Näherungssensor müsste eigentlich doch der Heligkeitssensor sein der  auch die automatische Displayhelligkeit regelt somit hat er einen.


> Evtl. musst du in den Einstellungen auch erst den Taschenmodus (Pocketmodus) akrivieren.


Ich finde die Einstellung nicht und Google spuckt leider auch keinen Treffer für Android 7.1 aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2018)

Sicher? Woher nimmst du diese Info? Ich meine das sind 2 unterschiedliche Sensoren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2018)

Du hast Recht > es sind zwei verschiedene Sensoren.

Das Cat S41 hat einen Näherungssensor (Cat(R) S41 Rugged Smartphone | Cat Phones).

Leider geht auch aus der Bedienungsanleitung nicht hervor wo die Einstellungen zum Häherungssensor versteckt sind.


----------



## alexk94 (12. Mai 2018)

Probiere mal die App Touch Lock. 
Die sperrt den Bildschirm, so das du das Handy raus holen hast, ohne das eine Eingabe stattfindet. Es gibt nur einen kleinen Kreis, wo noch Eingaben ankommen, aber da muss man standardmäßig 2x Doppelklicken, dann wird der ganze Bildschirm entsperrt. Nutze ich für Pokemon Go, da kann ich die App offen haben, Handy in die Hosentasche stecken und muss mir keine Sorgen wegen ungewollten Eingaben machen.


----------



## alexk94 (24. Juli 2018)

Abend.

Ich möchte ein neues Smartphone zulegen. Das neue Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite wäre genau das richtige für mich. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob der SD625 für mich ausreicht.  Es wird hauptsächlich gesurft, YouTube, Twitch, Musik gehört und einfache Spiele wie C.A.T.S und Bad Piggies gezockt. Die Leistungsfresser wären Pokemon Go und Smash Hit. Geholt wird die 32 GB/4Gb. Aktuelles Handy ist ein Moto G. (1. Gen). Benutzt soll es ungefähr so lange wie das Moto.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2018)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> Ich möchte ein neues Smartphone zulegen. Das neue Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite wäre genau das richtige für mich. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob der SD625 für mich ausreicht.  Es wird hauptsächlich gesurft, YouTube, Twitch, Musik gehört und einfache Spiele wie C.A.T.S und Bad Piggies gezockt. Die Leistungsfresser wären Pokemon Go und Smash Hit. Geholt wird die 32 GB/4Gb. Aktuelles Handy ist ein Moto G. (1. Gen). Benutzt soll es ungefähr so lange wie das Moto.


Sieh dir doch einfach Tests an. Der Soc allein ist nicht ausschlaggebend für Performance sondern auch die Software und natürlich der verbaute Speicher. Viele Mittelklasse-Geräte haben lahmen internen Speicher welcher mit der Zeit noch langsamer wird. Ich würde kein Gerät mehr ohne UFS kaufen, mein One Plus 5 rennt wie am ersten Tag und ist immernoch unschlagbar schnell (abgesehen vom OP 5t und 6). Xiaomi ist halt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, meins ist es nicht.


----------



## moe (28. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir auf meinem Moto G5 (Nougat) irgendwas eingefangen und komme nicht dahinter, wie ich das entfernen kann. Anti Ad- und Spyware Tools (u.a. Anti Adware, was früher ziemlich alles gefunden hat, und Malwarebytes) habe ich schon versucht, hat leider nix gebracht.
Im Chrome Browser werde ich sporadisch auf offensichtliche Scam-Seiten weiter geleitet (siehe Screenshot), konnte aber noch keine Trigger, sprich Seiten, auf denen das häufiger auftritt, dafür ausmachen. 

Jemand ne Idee, wie ich das Problem möglichst ohne Werksreset in den Griff kriege?


----------



## dressler18 (28. August 2018)

Das kenn ich! Du musst den Chrome Browser unter Einstellungen->Apps Deinstallieren dadruch wird er auf Werkeinstellungen gesetzt und löscht dann auch alle Daten. Danach kannst ihn aktualisieren und die Meldung ist weg.


----------



## moe (28. August 2018)

Ich kann den ohne Root leider nicht deinstallieren, nur deaktivieren. War schon vorinstalliert. Daten und Cache von Chrome habe ich schon gelöscht, hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## dressler18 (29. August 2018)

Dann deaktivier mal, sollte das gleiche bewiken.


----------



## moe (29. August 2018)

Is gemacht. Mal sehen, ob's was bringt. Danke dir.


----------



## alexk94 (1. September 2018)

Das kommt bei mir auch unregelmäßig vor. Der Grund sind Javascripts im Hintergrund, die per Zufall einen auswählen und dann unterschiedliche Meldungen anzeigen. Das geht über solche Meldungen, wie deine, bis zu Meldungen von angeblichen Viren, die mit Vibrationsfeedback arbeiten. Ein Wechsel des Browsers bringt leider nichts,  selber ausprobiert. Es hilft nur das ausschalten von Javascripts und dann ist auch Ruhe.


----------



## dressler18 (3. September 2018)

Whoop Whoop mein Axon 7 bekommt wohl doch noch Android 8  Super das sich ZTE wieder aufgerappelt hat.

Klick mich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. September 2018)

Android 8? Wow


----------



## Papzt (11. Oktober 2018)

Naja Samsungs S8/S9 schimmeln auch noch auf 8.0 rum, obwohl Pie schon seit 3 Monaten draußen ist. Und das sind deren Flagschiffe aus diesem und letztem Jahr 
Ich denke, dass ich auf meinem 3T eher ein Originales Pie habe als die


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab ein kleines mit der Bluetooth-Freisprechfunktion meines Autos und meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem in meinem Catphone S41 (Android 7.0) in Kombination mit der Dual-Sim-Funktion: 

Komme Anrufe rein, egal von welcher SIM-Karte kann ich ganz normal annehmen und telefonieren. 

Mein Problem ist jetzt wenn ich jemanden anrufen will, muss ich  dem S41 sagen welche der beiden SIM-Karten es für diesen Anruf nehmen soll > diese spezifische Fenster zeigt mir aber das Mitsubishi Multimediasystem SDA nicht an und ich muss zwangsweise das Smartphone in die Hand nehmen. 

Einzige Option die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist dem S41 zu sagen alle Telefonate über diese eine SIM-Karte aber dass ist nicht zielführend weil ich beide Nummern zum telefonieren brauche.


Ideen? 


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Darkseth (1. November 2018)

Papzt schrieb:


> Naja Samsungs S8/S9 schimmeln auch noch auf 8.0 rum, obwohl Pie schon seit 3 Monaten draußen ist. Und das sind deren Flagschiffe aus diesem und letztem Jahr
> Ich denke, dass ich auf meinem 3T eher ein Originales Pie habe als die



Nun als vergleich: Das 3 und 3T von OP haben wohl ende November 2017 Android Oreo bekommen.

Mein S7 Edge aus dem gleichen Jahr hat Oreo erst ende Mai 2018 bekommen (Anfang Mai eig, wurde da aber kurz zurückgezogen).

Ich vermute mal, das S8 wird Pie wohl nicht vor April/Mai bekommen, das 9er erst Januar, oder gar Februar.
Die Chancen stehen ziemlich gut, dass das 3T noch dieses Jahr Pie bekommt, oder "nur" Januar~. Auch das wäre schon gut für ein 2 jahre altes Gerät.


Ich muss aber dennoch sagen: Als mein S7 Edge Oreo bekommen hat.. Hat sich gefühlt nichts geändert. Symbole sahen minimal anders aus, paar Kleinigkeiten, das wars. Im großen und ganzen... steht zu 99,99% nur ne andere Zahl irgendwo tief in den Telefoninformationen, mehr ist da nicht.
Daher ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt, ob es nun ein solches KO Kriterium ist, ob das Major Update nun 5 Monate früher oder später kommt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. November 2018)

Hallo, ich suche seit einem halben Jahr ein Smartphone, welches mein Galaxy S6 ersetzen soll, da mittlwerweile alle Bewegungssensoren, das 2,4ghz Modul und der Drehsensor kaputt sind (2 Sekunden Schwimmbad sind schneinend zu viel für ein Smartphone dem Temperatur und Erschütterungen fast gar nicht zusetzen).

Leider habe ich bisher noch kein Handy gefunden, welches ich sofort kaufen würde.

Hier mal eine Liste:


Galaxy S9+: anhand von Testberichten
+ 
gutes Display, ausreichende Kamera, ausreichende Hardware
-
Software, Softwareupdates, zu viel manuelle Einstellungen nötig, mäßiger Akku, nur 64GB Speicherplatz in der günstigsten Version


Mate 20pro: anhand von Testberichten
+ 
Display Auflösung, Display, Hardware, Kamera, Akku, 128GB Speicherplatz in der kleinsten Version
-
Display verfärbt sich bei einigen Modellen


Razer Phone 2: anhand von Testberichten
+
Sound, 120hz
-
Zu klobig, Software, nur mittelmäßige Kamera, Preis


Iphone Xs/Xs Max: selbst gesehen
+ 
Display minimal heller als das des S6, Displayauflösung
-
Display nur minimal heller als das des S6, nur minimal schneller und das noch nichtmal in jeder Situation, Wlan Modul, Lte Modul Geschwindigkeit, Software, Preis


OnePlus 6T: anhand von Testberichten
+
Fingerabdrucksensor im Display, Software bzw Geschwindigkeit, (Preis), fast randloses Display, (Akku)
-
Displayauflösung, Display, (Kamera)


Rog Phone:  anhand von Testberichten
+
90Hz Display, Akku, Zubehör, Lte Modul, Design, Display
-
Preis bei 1&1, Software


Die Kriterien sind:

Viel schneller als das Galaxy S6,
Aufgeräumte, Reaktionsschnelle Software,
Top Kamera,
neueste Hardware,
mindestens 64 GB Speicherplatz, besser 128gb
mindestens 6GB RAM,
sollte hochqualitative 4k 60fps und optional auch 4k 120fps videos mit 60 fps oder mehr abspielen können


Wüsste jemand noch Argumente für ein Smartphone von der Liste oder kann jemand Argumente der Liste widerlegen?
Oder gibt es Smartphones die ich gar nicht bedacht habe, welche aber zu den Kriterien passen würden?


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2018)

Für 120Hz gibt es soweit ich weiß wirklich nur genau bei Razer. Ob man das wirklich braucht


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die 120Hz gibt es soweit ich weiß wirklich nur genau bei Razer. Ob man das wirklich braucht



Die 120hz Hz sind kein Kriterium sonder nur ein Pluspunkt des Razer Phones, welches allerdings eher negative Punkte gesammelt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2018)

Es gäbe z.B. noch das Pocophone F1 und natürlich das Google Pixel 3


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gäbe z.B. noch das Pocophone F1 und natürlich das Google Pixel 3



Google Pixel 3: anhand von Testberichten
+
Super Res, Night Sight, Software
-
Preis, zu große Notch, Akkulaufzeit, Software Probleme


Pocophone F1: anhand von Testberichten 
+
Preis, Hardware
-
Mittelmäßige Kamera, fehlender Codec für das abspielen von Netflix, Amazon Prime usw Inhalten in HD, Display bzw Farbgenauigkeit und die Spiegelung des Displays.


Wenn das Pixel 3 soviel wie das Pixel 1 kosten würde, wäre es durchaus eine Option aber da es nur wenig Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Pixel 2 bietet, ist es keine Option.


Da die Smartphones mit Vertrag alle mehr oder weniger dasselbe kosten, ist für mich im Moment das Mate 20 pro am interessantesten. Nachdem ich allerdings bei hwluxx, im xda Forum und bei androidpit von Displayverfärbungen gelesen habe, bin ich etwas unsicher ob sich das Lotteriespiel lohnt.

Am günstigsten wäre wahrscheinlich das Galaxy s9+ mit dem Aktionsvertrag für 30€ im Monat. Dieses Angebot gab es schon ein paar mal allerdings bin ich kein großer Fan des s9+, da ich die unausgereifte Software des Note 8 und des galaxy tab 4 kenne. 

Die allgemein große Hoffnung, dass mit Android Pie endlich alles besser wird wurde bis jetzt nich nicht bestätigt. Laut den ersten Berichten dauert die Optimierung der Oberfläche noch an 
Ich setze ja eher viel Hoffnung in Android Q, welches angeblich volle Unterstützung der Vulkan Api und weitere Softwareoptimierungen im Bereich Akku und Ressourcenmanagement bietet, womit auch die Ressourcennutzung auf Smartphones besser optimiert werden kann bzw der Akku auch bei Vollbelastung länger als 4 Stunden hält.


----------



## Darkseth (2. November 2018)

Pixel 3 hat keine Notch (nur das große).
Softwareprobleme werden hoffentlich möglichst bald gefixt.

Pocophone soll Widevine L1 bekommen^^
Netflix inhalte können btw generell abgespielt werden, aktuell aber nicht in HD.

Dass die Kamera vom Oneplus 6t mittelmäßig ist, würde ich auch nicht behaupten. Alle Reviews meinen, die kommt zwar nicht ganz an die top-kameras ran, aber doch sehr nahe.

Allerdings kannst du das Spiel ewig fortführen^^ Es existiert kein perfektes smartphone, was ALLES besser macht als jedes andere. Du wirst bei jedem positive und negative Punkte finden.
Überleg dir daher erstmal, welche Nachteile dir am unwichtigsten sind^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. November 2018)

Nach einem PN Austausch mit Incredible Alk werfe ich jetzt alle Kriterien über Bord und schaue mal nach einem Handy im Preisbereich des Galaxy S8. Bzw. wenn das OnePlus 6t noch 250€ günstiger wäre, würde ich das sofort kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2018)

Ausgerechnet unser Smartphone verweigernder Alki hat dich dazu gebracht?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. November 2018)

Ja. Nachdem ich mal über seine Argumente bezüglich Nutzungsdauer und Alltagsnutzung nachgedacht habe, bin ich jetzt wieder im niedrigeren Preissegment gelandet. Allerdings habe ich immernoch kein Smartphone gekauft. Das wird wohl noch dauern bis die Preise noch weiter fallen. Schließlich brauche ich ja nicht so viel GB im Monat als dass sich so ein Vertrag lohnen würde. Mein eigenes Argument, dass die Handys immer noch zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung spricht natürlich auch gegen ein teures Smartphone.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2018)

Mein Telefon hat im Endeffekt mit 2GB pro Monat genau so viel gekostet wie die HW alleine. Ergo hab ich dann durchaus einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und ihn halt direkt nach Beginn zum ersten Termin gekündigt. Bei diversen Brokern findet man wirklich Angebote die sich lohnen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. November 2018)

Was ist denn so der erste Termin? Ich dachte ein Vertrag muss immer 2 Jahre kaufen, wenn man den mit Handy direkt kauft.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2018)

Ist auch so. Aber wenn ich entweder das Telefon für 400€ selbst kaufe oder zwei Jahre lang 19€ im Monat zahle und noch 50€ Cash-Back bekomme, dann nehme ich doch gerne letzteres und habe für die 6€ Differenz zwei Jahre lang Allnet-Flat und 3GB pro Monat.


----------



## endlich (5. November 2018)

Jop, sehe ich genauso. P20 Pro mit Vertrag und Zuzahlung anstatt 900 Euro Gerätepreis.


----------



## Offset (5. November 2018)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren was ihr mit eurem Smartphone so macht, dass ihr so ein High End Gerät braucht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. November 2018)

Offset schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren was ihr mit eurem Smartphone so macht, dass ihr so ein High End Gerät braucht.



Videos schauen. 4k ist ja langweilig. 4k 120fps Videos müssen auch laufen
joumxyzptlk.de empfehle ich immer zum Testen.

oder: Zum Austesten der Android Limits. 350mb Fotos konnte ich auf meinem Galaxy S6 noch öffnen. Da sollte ein neues Handy dann 500mb+ Fotos öffnen können.
oder: Zum Fotografieren.

Brauchen tue ich kein mate20pro, ich hätte es nur gerne. Allerdings ist die Software ven dem noch nicht fertig optimiert.

Wenn ich etwas googel, dann wäre es schon hilfreich, wenn sich eine Seite nicht erst aufbauen muss, bevor man diese aufruft. In dieser Kategorie ist die Software auf meinem s6 klar besser als die des note8. Allerdings merkt man an einigen Stellen schon, dass der Chip im S6 langsam alt wird. Wlan schwankt mit um die 250mbit (liegt wahrscheinlich am teildefekten Modul), während das s8 370+ schafft und das note8 öfters mal die 420mbit. Ob das am ookla Speedtest liegt, kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings habe ich das zig mal getestet und die Ergebniss sind meistens dieselben.

Weiß jemand, wieso dass 2,4ghz Wlan Modul ausfällt, während des 5ghz Wlan Modul noch mit 250mbit arbeiten kann?
Müsste nicht gleich das gesamte Modul ausfallen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2018)

Die Antennen sind unterschiedlich. 
Vielleicht hat deine 2,4ghz Antenne ein defekt.


----------



## alexk94 (27. Dezember 2018)

Hi. Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Seit zwei Tagen läuft auf meinen Xiaomi Mi 2 Lite Android Pie. Nun vibriert mein Handy bei Pokemon Go nicht mehr, wenn ein Pokemon erscheint. Vibration ist an in der App und eine Neuinstallation hat nicht geholfen. Wo könnte es klemmen? Bei anderen Apps funktioniert es ohne Probleme.


----------



## S754 (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo Androiden!

Ich habe ein Galaxy S9+ und möchte die Speicherkarte im Gerät verschlüsselt haben.
Aktuell ist die neueste Version drauf, 9 (Pie).
Dazu gehe ich auf Einstellungen -> Biometrie und Sicherheit -> SD Karte verschlüsseln
Das habe ich gleich am Anfang gemacht, als die Karte frisch formatiert und leer war. Mittlerweile sind ein paar Gigabyte drauf.
Habe dann die Karte aus dem Gerät genommen und am PC angesteckt. Siehe da, voller Zugriff auf die Speicherkarte, da ist gar nix verschlüsselt.

In den Einstellungen gibts nur noch den Punkt "SD Karte entschlüsseln", also ist das Gerät der Meinung, dass die Speicherkarte verschlüsselt ist.
Beim Start des Geräts bekomme ich auch immer die Benachrichtigung, "SD Karte verschlüsselt".

Was mach ich falsch?
Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
Ohne Verschlüsselung möchte ich keine Speicherkarte nutzen.


----------



## lipt00n (17. Januar 2019)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Hi. Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Seit zwei Tagen läuft auf meinen Xiaomi Mi 2 Lite Android Pie. Nun vibriert mein Handy bei Pokemon Go nicht mehr, wenn ein Pokemon erscheint. Vibration ist an in der App und eine Neuinstallation hat nicht geholfen. Wo könnte es klemmen? Bei anderen Apps funktioniert es ohne Probleme.



Just guessing: Über Einstellungen->Apps auf die Appliste, und dort unter der jeweiligen App noch Einstellungen und Berechtigungen tätigen (Benachrichtigung o.ä.). Ich kann dir leider keinen genauen Wortlaut finden, musste aber dort neulich den Benachrichtigungston einer App auf dem Gerät meiner Freundin ändern, weil alle anderen (offensichtlichen) Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zu keiner Veränderung führten.

//edit: 27.12., ups. Nicht gesehen, dass der Beitrag schon älter ist.


----------



## S754 (19. Januar 2019)

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2019)

Hast du die Karte einfach rausgenommen oder vorher "ausgeworfen"? Unter Umständen führt letzteres ja zum Entschlüsseln.


----------



## S754 (19. Januar 2019)

Wie ausgeworfen?
Gerät ausgeschaltet und aus dem Sim Karten Tray herausgefummelt.

Es geht doch darum, Schutz beim Verlust des Gerätes zu haben. Wenn das Gerät verloren geht soll keiner auf die Daten auf der Speicherkarte zugreifen können.
So wie du das beschreibst, wär die ganze Funktion doch nutzlos.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2019)

Ich meinte die OS Funktion "Auswerfen". Da würde ich es verstehen da man die ja auch nur im Entsperrten Zustand anwenden kann. Bei deinem Weg sollte aber definitiv die Verschlüsselung aktiv sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (21. Januar 2019)

Sonst noch wer eine Idee?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2019)

Hat Android 8.0 neben den Android Auto Bug auch noch einen Bug in der Uhr bzw Wecker?

Ich als bekennender Morgenmuffel hab drei Wecker gerichtet aber es kommt regelmäßig vor dass diese zu spät kommen oder sogar ganz vergessen werden und dann als verpasster Wecker angezeigt werden.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (22. Januar 2019)

Hab das Problem sporadisch seit Android 6. (Moto G3 häufiger, Moto G5 selten) Scheint am OS zu liegen, mit anderen als der vorinstallierten (Google-)Weckerapp genau das selbe.
Ist mir zu blöd, mich mit so ner selbstverständlichen, trivialen Funktion rumärgern zu müssen. Benutze seit Jahren wieder meinen zuverlässigen alten Nachttischwecker. [emoji3]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Januar 2019)

Hab das Problem weder mit meinem vorherigen Honor, Oneplus 5 oder mit meinem jetzigen Oneplus 6t. 
Ist also definitiv kein generelles Android-Problem, das wäre auch schon längst gefixt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2019)

Das Wecker-Problem besteht erst seit dem Android 8.0-Update > unter 7.0 funktionierte es problemlos.

Bei ausnahmslos Smartphones die ich je hatte (alle Android) funktioniert der Wecker fehlerfrei.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bongripper666 (23. Januar 2019)

Quick-Poll:
Google Pixel 3 XL oder Huawei Mate 20 Pro?

Beide Geräte haben eine sehr gute Kamera und ein sehr gutes Display. Der große Vorteil des Pixel ist die lange Versorgung mit Updates und das aufgeräumte UI. Nachteil des Pixel könnte die große Notch sein, kann man aber nur mir Praxiserfahrung wirklich einschätzen. Akku und Klinke ja/nein sind bei mir zweitrangig. Ich würde das Gerät im Rahmen einer Vertragsverlängerung bekommen, Preis ist daher auch nicht wichtig.

Gibt es an beiden Geräten sonst noch irgendetwas, dass es interessanter oder besser macht als das andere?

Die Vertragsverlängerung (Telekom) steht zum 01.03.19 an.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2019)

Persönlich würde ich das Pixel 3 ohne XL nehmen. Die Pixel sind der kleine Sonderfall in dem das Telefon mit der Zeit noch besser statt nur älter wird.


----------



## Bongripper666 (23. Januar 2019)

Ist dir das XL einfach nur in der Handhabung zu groß oder hat es ansonsten keinen Mehrwert für dich?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2019)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es den HW Vorteil bei den 3ern nicht mehr. Also ist es nur noch eine Frage der Displaygröße und da finde ich das normale Pixel mehr als groß genug.


----------



## Bongripper666 (24. Januar 2019)

Gestern Hands-On beim MM/Saturn. Im Moment würde ich das Google Pixel 3 XL nehmen.

Bei Huawei steht wohl schon das P30 in den Startlöchern, allerdings erscheint der große Bruder immer erst im Herbst. Solange will ich nicht warten.


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, ich möchte aus diversen Gründen einmal ein Android Handy probieren. Vorzugsweise ein Samsung. Nutze ein iPhone 8 aber ich habe jetzt das zweite Montagsmodell (auch nach Austausch) erwischt und bin offen gestanden stinksauer.

Meine Frage ist wie gut bekomme ich meine Sachen vom iPhone auf das neue Android bzw Samsung? (fange mal mit einem Galaxy J5 an das ich eigentlich als Smartphone für meine Mama gekauft habe. Teste es eine Woche)

Fotos, Kontakte, Whatsapp (da sind mir ein paar Chats sehr sehr wichtig die ich nicht löschen will bzw missen will), Kalender...

Hat vielleicht einer von euch mal von IOs auf Android gewechselt?


----------



## wtfNow (21. März 2019)

Den Wechsel habe ich nicht vollzogen aber es gibt dafür eine App, meist sehe ich die Funktion auch schon bei der ersten Einrichtung.
Die Übertragung der Daten läuft dann über eine Funkverbindung oder per USB.

Gibt Millionen Videoanleitungen dazu:
YouTube
How To Use OnePlus Switch?
Und aus der Praxis:
YouTube

Fairerweise solltest du ein Android Handy aus der gleichen Preisklasse (Galaxy S9(+) oder OnePlus 6T) zum Vergleich mit aktuellen iPhones ranziehen, das J5 wird in Bezug auf Geschwindigkeit, Verarbeitung und Displayqualität nicht mithalten können. Etwas weiter oben wendet sich dann das Blatt.


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2019)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Den Wechsel habe ich nicht vollzogen aber es gibt dafür eine App, meist sehe ich die Funktion auch schon bei der ersten Einrichtung.
> Die Übertragung der Daten läuft dann über eine Funkverbindung oder per USB.
> 
> Gibt Millionen Videoanleitungen dazu:
> ...



Okay danke für deine Antwort. Mir ist bewusst das J5 in den von dir genannten Punkten nicht mithalten kann. Mir geht jetzt erstmal um das OS.

Stimmt es das man Whats app Chats von IOs nicht nach Android mitnehmen kann?


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. März 2019)

Die App von Samsung dazu heißt SmartSwitch und bei neuen Handys wird man in der Tat direkt beim Einrichten danach gefragt, ob man Daten übertragen möchte.

Gewechselt von iOS zu Android hab ich auch noch nicht, aber kurzes googlen zu WA iOS -> Android bringt dir direkt die Lösung.
Google Drive Sicherung bietet WA unter iOS nicht an?


----------



## wtfNow (21. März 2019)

Whatsapp übertragen ist etwas "komplizierter" und nicht so einfach wie mit den anderen Daten aber es geht.

WhatsApp-Verlauf von iOS auf Android umziehen: So gehst Du vor
Es scheint dafür eine kostenpflichtige App nötig zu sein:
WazzapMigrator – Apps bei Google Play


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. März 2019)

Hier geht es auch mit einem Programm über den PC.


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Die App von Samsung dazu heißt SmartSwitch und bei neuen Handys wird man in der Tat direkt beim Einrichten danach gefragt, ob man Daten übertragen möchte.
> 
> Gewechselt von iOS zu Android hab ich auch noch nicht, aber kurzes googlen zu WA iOS -> Android bringt dir direkt die Lösung.
> Google Drive Sicherung bietet WA unter iOS nicht an?



Nein nur iCloudsicherung


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. März 2019)

Dann wird dir wohl nur eine der Möglichkeiten von wtfNow oder mir aus den Links bleiben.
Wird Zeit, dass Apple das mal erlaubt


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Dann wird dir wohl nur eine der Möglichkeiten von wtfNow oder mir aus den Links bleiben.
> Wird Zeit, dass Apple das mal erlaubt



Werde es mal testen. Zur Not kann ich ja wieder zurück gehen und habe meine Chats wieder. Da ist was drin wo ich emotional sehr dran hänge deshalb ist es mir wichtig falls ich dauerhaft auf Android wechseln sollte. 

Will erstmal ein paar Tage mit dem J5 propieren welches ich eigentlich für meine Mutter einrichten will.  Wenn ich damit klar komme und ich der Meinung bin Android schlägt IOs dann will ich mir eines der S holen Vielleicht ein S8 oder S9... Auf keinen Fall das 10er. Was den Preis angeht sogar eher das S9 weil das nicht mehr so viel teurer ist wie ein S8 und neuer oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. März 2019)

Ich würde bei der Wahl S8/S9 auch das S9 nehmen. Die Verbesserungen zwischen den beiden sind jetzt nicht so entscheidend, aber du bekommst halt noch länger Updates. Du weißt ja sicher schon, dass bei Android da immer etwas gegeizt wird^^
Je nachdem wie lange deine Entscheidung noch braucht, ist aber vllt auch das S10 preislich in attraktive Nähe gerückt. Wertstabil sind die Samsungs anfangs ja zum Glück nicht


----------



## orca113 (22. März 2019)

Habe gestern das J5 eingerichtet. Bin positiv überrascht von dem Gerät an sich. Es ist echt nicht verkehrt für diese Preisklasse... 

Aber das OS eben... also ich werde damit nicht richtig warm.


----------



## Bongripper666 (22. März 2019)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe gestern das J5 eingerichtet. Bin positiv überrascht von dem Gerät an sich. Es ist echt nicht verkehrt für diese Preisklasse...
> 
> Aber das OS eben... also ich werde damit nicht richtig warm.


Ich bin 2015 - nach 3 iPhones - wieder von iOS zurück zu Android, weil mir die Nutzergängelung einfach zu bunt wurde. Zu viele Dinge funktionieren eben nicht "einfach so und selbsterklärend" und gerade der Datenaustausch mit anderen Systemen ist oft eine umständliche Katastrophe. Habe jetzt seit ein paar Wochen das Pixel 3 XL und könnte nicht zufriedener sein.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2019)

Von der Benutzerführung scheitert es imo am meisten an der Zurücktaste. Ich suche sie immer beim iPhone, anders herum sind die fehlenden Funktionen immer genau da für die iOS Nutzer.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. März 2019)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber das OS eben... also ich werde damit nicht richtig warm.



Was stört dich? Bisschen Zeit geben um dich zu verlieben musst du dir schon 
Alternativ gibts ja auch schon noch verschiedene Launcher.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Von der Benutzerführung scheitert es imo am meisten an der Zurücktaste.



Das stört mich immer ultra, wenn ich das iPhone von Freunden mal in der Hand habe^^


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2019)

@Launcher: Ich finde Evie großartig (Apps und Telefonweite Suche sind jeweils mit einem Wischer zugänglich) und habe den z.B. bei meiner Mum einfach ungefragt vorinstalliert bevor sie das Telefon überhaupt von mir bekommen hat. -> kommt 1A mit dem Telefon klar.

Eigene Frage: Versteht/Weiß jemand das System dahinter zu wem Broadcasts bei WhatsApp zugestellt werden? Mit manchen schreibe ich vorher täglich und nix kommt an, mit anderen hatte ich vor Ewigkeiten über eine Gruppe Kontakt und es geht trotzdem.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Gibt es unter Android 8.0 die Möglichkeit den SoH-Wert (State of Health sprich Gesundheitszustand) des Akkus auszulesen?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (25. März 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Was stört dich? Bisschen Zeit geben um dich zu verlieben musst du dir schon
> Alternativ gibts ja auch schon noch verschiedene Launcher.
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich alles  Ist eben wirklich ne Umgewöhnung. Habe eben mit meiner Mutter geübt und muss sagen es wird besser. Fluppt mir einfach nicht so gut wie das iOS das ich seit Jahren nutze. Aber hat durchaus einige Dinge die ich besser finde.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Gibt es unter Android 8.0 die Möglichkeit den SoH-Wert (State of Health sprich Gesundheitszustand) des Akkus auszulesen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


Sowas?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2019)

@Olstyle:
Grundsätzlich die richtige Richtung , aber was heisst jetzt "Gut" konkret bzw. für welchen %-Bereich steht dieses Gut jetzt? 

Ich bin natürlich aus dem E-Autobereich verwöhnt da man da  %-genaue Angaben vom SoH-Werte bekommt.


----------



## Darkseth (25. März 2019)

Er meint wohl die restkapazität, wie viele Entlade-/Aufladezyklen es gab 
Ich weiß, dass das bei Samsung geht, aber weiß nicht ob das ein Samsung-ding ist, oder Android selbst. 

Hier zum thema Samsung: Akkuwerte des Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge auslesen (ohne Root) - Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge (G935F) Forum – Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2019)

@Darkseth:
Nein, ich meine denn SoH-Wert und nicht eine Zählerei der Ladezyklen > der SoH ist viel  aussagekräftiger.

Falls dir SoH kein Begriff sein sollte:
Dieser Wert beschreibt die Gesundheit eines Akkus in dem er angibt wieviel von der ursprünglichen Kapazität die der Akku am Beginn seines Lebens zur Verfügung stellen konnte noch effektiv liefern kann.

Beispiel:
Handy-Akku hatte am Anfang 4'000mAh.
Nach einem Jahr kann aus dem vollgeladen Akku noch 3'000mA entnommen werden.
In diesem Beispiel würde jetzt der SoH-Wert 75% betragen.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2019)

Vom Lappy kenne ich das auch so. Ich meine auch das beim Smartphone Mal gesehen zu haben, meinem Z kann ich aktuell aber nicht mehr als ein "Good" abtrotzen, auch in anderen Info Tools.


----------



## Bongripper666 (26. März 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Gibt es unter Android 8.0 die Möglichkeit den SoH-Wert (State of Health sprich Gesundheitszustand) des Akkus auszulesen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


Accu​Battery - Apps on Google Play

Die App soll das angeblich können. Ist auch extrem hoch bewertet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Accu​Battery - Apps on Google Play
> 
> Die App soll das angeblich können. Ist auch extrem hoch bewertet.


Ich teste jetzt mal diese APP.

Macht zumindest mal einen professionellen Eindruck da sie nicht einfach nur einen hinterlegten Wert ausliest, sondern den Akku erstmal eine Zeitlang beobachtet bis sie was anzeigt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2019)

Vorausgesetzt dass die Angabe der APP nach nur einem protokollierten Ladevorgang halbwegs stimmt, müsste meine Akku meines S41 gerade mal noch 64% haben und das nach gerade mal einem Jahr Gebrauch.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bongripper666 (27. März 2019)

Habe es bei meinem "alten" S7 Edge getestet. 72% nach 18 Monaten Nutzung. Arg wenig. Mein 6 Wochen altes Pixel 3 XL hat aber 99%.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2019)

Niemand?


Olstyle schrieb:


> Eigene Frage: Versteht/Weiß jemand das System dahinter zu wem Broadcasts bei WhatsApp zugestellt werden? Mit manchen schreibe ich vorher täglich und nix kommt an, mit anderen hatte ich vor Ewigkeiten über eine Gruppe Kontakt und es geht trotzdem.


----------



## moe (27. März 2019)

Was meinst du denn mit "... zu wem Broadcasts bei WhatsApp zugestellt werden?"

Soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sind Broadcasts nur eine Art Verteiler, die über den selben Kanal kommunizieren, wie Direktnachrichten. 
Zustellungsprobleme können ja auch andere Gründe haben. Die Testnachrichten eines Kollegen, der neben mir stand, kamen heute morgen z.B. erst nach 20min, obwohl auf beiden Handys WA geöffnet war.

Mehr gefährliches Halbwissen hab ich allerdings auch nicht für dich.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2019)

Wenn ich mir den Direktchat mit denen welche der Broadcast nicht erreicht hat ansehe, dann wurde die Nachricht zwar bei mir abgesetzt aber nie zugestellt (ein einzelner Haken). Eine "echte" Privatnachricht dagegen ging sofort durch.
Das Verhalten hatte ich vornehmlich bei Neukontakten (Arbeitskollegen die ich auch zu einer Feier einladen wollte und vorher nie angeschrieben hatte), aber eben nicht nur da.

(Und wir reden hier von Wochen des nicht zustellens, nicht von Stunden)


----------



## moe (27. März 2019)

Bei den neuen Kontakten liegt's daran, dass nur Leute, die deine Nummer auch gespeichert haben, Broadcasts empfangen können. Machen die, um Spam zu vermeiden. 

Bei den bestehenden ist's tatsächlich seltsam.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Habe es bei meinem "alten" S7 Edge getestet. 72% nach 18 Monaten Nutzung. Arg wenig. Mein 6 Wochen altes Pixel 3 XL hat aber 99%.


Lass mal etwas länger mitlaufen. Meinem Z werden mittlerweile wieder 92% zugetraut. Nach dem ersten Laden war das Programm noch deutlich pessimistischen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. März 2019)

Bei mir macht er gar nicht weiter. Zeigt mir immer noch nur den ersten Ladevorgang unter Gesundheit an.
Ich muss aber gestehen, die 59% könnten schon hinkommen 

Edit: Jetzt hat es endlich nen zweiten dazu, ist runter auf 55%


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

Hab mir die App auf mein neues chuwi hi9 plus geholt, das Ding geht irgendwie nicht in den "Tiefschlaf" 
Woran kann das liegen?

Greetz


----------



## moe (4. April 2019)

Hat jemand hier mal den Tracking- und Werbeblocker Blokada ausprobiert?

Blokada - der beste Werbeblocker fuer Android, kostenlos und Open Source


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2019)

Ja, funktioniert gut. 

Hier ein Beitrag dazu:

Blokada: Tracking und Werbung unter Android unterbinden ⋆ Kuketz IT-Security Blog


----------



## moe (5. April 2019)

Kenne ich, bin über seinen Blog (bzw über Netguard) drauf gestoßen. 
Ich nutze momentan Netguard und habe ganz gut Resonanz im Bekanntenkreis erhalten. Den meisten ist Netguard aber zu kompliziert (hab teilweise selber damit zu kämpfen), weswegen ich auf der Suche nach einfacheren Lösung bin. 

Hast du evtl mal beide ausprobiert?
Mich würde vor allem interessieren, ob Blokada die ganzen manuellen Einstellungen bei Netguard gut von selber auf die Reihe bekommt. Soweit ich das richtig gesehen hab, hat man bei Blokada ja bei weitem nicht die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2019)

Nutze bisher nur blockada (damals als ich noch gerootet hatte immer adaway genutzt) und bin zufrieden bisher, ich will gar nichts konfigurieren. Einschalten und gut is, wenn damit 90% gefiltert wird, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. April 2019)

Was habt ihr jetzt so bei AccuBattery?

Hab jetzt elf Ladungen (er nimmt irgendwie nicht alle, obwohl ich immer mehr als 20% lade) und bin wieder bei 55% gelandet. So fühlt sich mein Handy aber auch an 

Ist halt auch 4 Jahre alt und hat ein gutes Stück über 1000 Ladezyklen hinter sich^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. April 2019)

Honor 6X Premium
Akku Gesundheit: 87%
Geschätze Kapazität: 2912mAh
Designkapazität: 3340mAh

Basierend auf 11 Sitzungen mit 602% aufgeladen mit 17531mAh gesamt

In Benutzung seit Juni 2017


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2019)

Kann man beim Android 8.0 meines Cat S41 den Benachrichtigungston abschalten der darüber informiert dass aktuell kein Mobilfunknetzempfang mehr vorhanden ist?

Der Ton kann ganz schön nerven wenn man in Gegenden mit schlechtem Empfang ist.

Danke für eure Hilfe






G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr jetzt so bei AccuBattery?


Meiner sagt nach 10 protokollierten Ladungen 64%



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann man beim Android 8.0 meines Cat S41 den Benachrichtigungston abschalten der darüber informiert dass aktuell kein Mobilfunknetzempfang mehr vorhanden ist?
> 
> Der Ton kann ganz schön nerven wenn man in Gegenden mit schlechtem Empfang ist.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe


Frage ist immernoch aktuell.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr jetzt so bei AccuBattery?


86% nach zwei Jahren, Moto Z täglich (langsam) geladen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (20. April 2019)

Du hast deinen Akku gut geschont. Ich hab immer schnellladen an^^
Weißt du wie viele Ladezyklen dein Akku hat? 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage ist immernoch aktuell.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt, dass man solche Töne abstellen kann. Evtl einfach handy auf stumm stellen?


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Du hast deinen Akku gut geschont. Ich hab immer schnellladen an^^
> Weist du wie viele Ladezyklen dein Akku hat?


Grob 600-700 müssten es sein. Täglich über Nacht laden halt.
Schnellader benutze ich eigentlich nur im Hüttenurlaub wenn die Steckdosen knapp sind.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (23. April 2019)

moe schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier mal den Tracking- und Werbeblocker Blokada ausprobiert?
> 
> Blokada - der beste Werbeblocker fuer Android, kostenlos und Open Source



@moe zu welcher Antiviren-Software würdest du unter Android raten? 
Blokada finde ich hoch interessant, erinnert mich stark an ublock für den Browser unter Windows. Schade das es solch eine Software nicht für iOS gibt, unter iOS darf man sich immer schön brav die komplette Werbung anschauen und sich tracken lassen.


----------



## Darkseth (24. April 2019)

Bloodsaw-1984 schrieb:


> @moe zu welcher Antiviren-Software würdest du unter Android raten?


Gar keinen, die sind ALLE schrott, und sind eher schlecht als recht.

Anti-viren software unter Android KANN NICHT funktionieren, weil die als "stink normale App" keine tiefe Systemberechtigungen haben, um da irgendwas zu machen.
Wenn du nen Virus tief im system haben solltest, wird so ne Software nichts machen können, außer deinen Akku zu verschwenden.

Nutz apps zum werbung blockieren (die auf dem smartphone teilweise so dermaßen penetrant und Cancer ist, dass der Betreiber der Seite keinen Cent verdienen dürfte...), und gut ist


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (24. April 2019)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Gar keinen, die sind ALLE schrott, und sind eher schlecht als recht.



Alles klar, danke.


----------



## moe (24. April 2019)

Darkseth hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Sowas macht dein Handy nur unnötig langsamer.
Viren sind unter Android kein Thema und ne klassische AV App kann bei einem Befall sowieso nichts ausrichten, da sie nicht mehr Berechtigungen hat, als du jeder Standardapp geben kannst. 
Malware ist wesentlich wichtiger und öfter vertreten. Dagegen kann man sich als Otto-Normal-Benutzer aber leicht durch Werbe- und Trackingblocker schützen und nur vertrauenswürdige Apps bzw. Apps aus sicheren Quellen installieren. Malware kommt meistens durch nachgeladene Werbung oder infiltrierte Apps aufs Handy.


----------



## Darkseth (24. April 2019)

Bloodsaw-1984 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke.


Sieh nur zu, dass du vorher lieber 2 mal mehr überprüftst, wo die App herkommt. egal, ob du die app manuell im Internet zum Download findest, oder im Play Store (da tummelt sich leider auch viel Unfug..), und das ist schon die halbe Miete ^^

Dann halt beim surfen noch aufpassen, auf welche seiten du gehst.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (25. April 2019)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Sieh nur zu, dass du vorher lieber 2 mal mehr überprüftst, wo die App herkommt. egal, ob du die app manuell im Internet zum Download findest, oder im Play Store (da tummelt sich leider auch viel Unfug..), und das ist schon die halbe Miete ^^
> 
> Dann halt beim surfen noch aufpassen, auf welche seiten du gehst.



Vielen Dank Jungs. Ich denke ich werde mir als erste Amtshandlung F-Droid installieren und von dort dann Blockada runterladen. Ich denke mit Blockada wird man sehr gut geschützt.


----------



## moe (25. April 2019)

Guter Plan. 
Falls du dich etwas tiefer mit der Materie auseinander setzen willst, kannst dir auch NetGuard mal anschauen. Blokada bleibt aber definitiv die entspanntere Variante.

Unter εxodus wurden viele beliebte Apps auf Tracker und  Berechtigungen geprüft. Ist auf jeden Fall nen Blick wert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Hat einer eine Idee warum bei meinem Cat S41 nirgends die Option zum Ein/Ausschalten der automatischen Netzwerkauswahl nicht zu finden ist?

Danke für eure Hilfe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Juli 2019)

Wählst du automatisch, wählt er automatisch. Wählst du von Hand, bleibt er in dem Netz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Wählst du automatisch, wählt er automatisch. Wählst du von Hand, bleibt er in dem Netz.


Hab mich wohl etwas ungenau ausgedrückt:
Diese Option ist nicht auffindbar.

Momentan muss ich die Netzwahl jedesmal manuell machen weil es nicht automatisch gemacht wird.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. Juli 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Diese Option ist nicht auffindbar.



In deinem zweiten Bild steht doch "Automatisch auswählen" (zweite Option). Da drückst drauf und er wählt automatisch das passende.
Wenn das nicht klappt, klingt das sehr nach einem Softwarefehler. Oder du löscht vllt nochmal den Zugangspunkt raus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2019)

Wir verstehen uns immernoch nicht richtig darum erkläre ich nochmals genauer:

Ich bin Eidgenosse und wohne in der Schweiz.
Bei meinem Handy-Abo (Swisscom) ist Roaming inklusive sprich mir entstehen im EU-Raum keine zusätzlichen Kosten für Telefonie/SMS/Daten.

Beim Grenzübertritt muss nun das S41 gezwungenermaßen in ein anderes Mobilfunknetz eines anderen Betreibers wechseln > diesen Vorgang muß ich jedes Mal manuell machen sprich zu erst einmal manuell diese elendslange Netzsuche starten und dann manuell einloggen.

Das "Automatisch auswählen" dass du auf Bild 2 siehst, taucht erst nach der manuell Mobilfunknetzsuche auf und sorgt nur dafür dass aus der Liste der angezeigten Mobilfunknetze daß optimale gewählt wird.

Nachtrag:
Selbst wenn ich zurück in die Schweiz fahre und wieder im Empfangsbereich meines Heimatanbieters bin muss ich das manuell machen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. Juli 2019)

Ich versteh schon was du meinst, aber mit dem Punkt "Automatisch auswählen" sollte auch beim Grenzübertritt der richtige Roamingpartner ausgewählt werden. 

Wenn jetzt aber 


> diesen Vorgang muß ich jedes Mal manuell machen sprich zu erst einmal manuell diese elendslange Netzsuche starten und dann manuell einloggen.


dann klingt das für mich nach einem Softwarebug, dass das Handy das mit dem automatischen Wechseln verhaut.



> Das "Automatisch auswählen" dass du auf Bild 2 siehst, taucht erst nach der manuell Mobilfunknetzsuche auf



Das ist bei mir auch so und hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden wieso. Man könnte ja auch den Unterpunkt Manuell <--> Automatisch machen, damit man nicht jedes mal erst ewig suchen muss, aber das will scheinbar keiner 



> sorgt nur dafür dass aus der Liste der angezeigten Mobilfunknetze daß optimale gewählt wird.


Was ja auch Sinn der Sache wäre, solange das Handy das dann halt auch immer im Hintergrund machen würde. Ich hab auch schon mal auf manuell umgestellt, dann bleibt er in diesem Netz (oder hat halt keins mehr) und mit eben jener Option "Automatisch auswählen" macht er wieder brav jeden Netzwechsel allein. Hat das bei dir früher funktioniert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2019)

Vor ca. 4 Monaten hat Cat für das S41 Android 8.0 veröffentlicht, seit dem besteht das Problem.

Vorher unter 7.0 funktionierte es problemlos.


Fehlerkorrektur:
Das war nicht vor 4 Monaten sondern noch Ende letztes Jahr die Veröffentlichung.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. Juli 2019)

Wenn es seit da besteht, würde ich da einen Zusammenhang vermuten 

Schon mal gegoogelt, ob das Problem auch bei anderen auftritt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2019)

Zumindest im deutschsprachigen Raum hat Google nichts gefunden.

Im allgemeinen sind Beiträge über das S41 sehr rar > beim Android Auto-Bug hatte ich gerade mal zwei Mitleidensgenossen gefunden.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Juli 2019)

moin,

ich suche ein tablet. 
max 10 Zoll, Android (ha-ha), für Netflix und bissi surfen. Auflösung nicht unter FHD, lieber mehr.

Aktuell habe ich ein Galaxy Tab S 8.4
das hat ein hammermäßiges Display ABER es ist mittlerweile echt mega langsam, regiert verzögert auf Eingaben und macht keinen Spaß mehr. 

Ziemlich alles schon probiert: werkseinstellungen, nova Launcher, Animationen ausgeschaltet usw.

Meint ihr bremst Samsung die Geräte willkürlich.. Ich habe das Tablet ca. 3-4 Jahre oder so in meinem Besitz.

Der Browser mega laggy. 


Nun, habe ich das Galaxy Tab S3 für 200€ angeboten bekommen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2019)

Ganz ehrlich, iPad 2018 für 250


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, iPad 2018 für 250


Wo? Klingt zu gut. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2019)

Nope, MyDealz beobachten. War nicht nur einmal zu dem Preis drin, in den letzten Wochen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2019)

Abend zusammen

Mein Cat S41 mit Android 8.0 läuft immer instabiler so dass ich es jetzt schon fast täglich neustarten muss. 

Ich bin jetzt in der Zwischenzeit so genervt dass ich jetzt den Versuch starten will das S41 auf Werkszustand zurückzusetzten.

Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt nie wirklich gross mit dem Thema Backup bei Android befasst und deshalb folgende Frage:
Wie mach ich am besten ein Backup vom S41 so dass ich hinterher nicht den grossen Aufwand um alles wieder einzurichten? 


Vielen Dan für eure Hilfe


----------



## Offset (14. August 2019)

Was bringt denn ein Werksreset wenn du danach alles wieder draufspielst?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2019)

Was soll ich denn sonst machen, alles händisch neuinstallieren?

Nadann gut Nacht, das sind locker 2-3h.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moe (15. August 2019)

Die Zeit wirst du wohl investieren müssen. Stand auch schon vor dem selben Problem und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es nicht anders geht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen

Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich vor zwei Wochen ein neues Smartphone zugelegt weil ihr alte Motorola Moto G 1.Generation Akku wie auch Speicherplatz einfach am Ende waren.
Sie hat sich jetzt ein Motorola One Vision mit Android 9 zugelegt.

Um mit den Akku des One Vision optimal zu pflegen bzw. vor den stressigen letzten 20% Kapazität zu bewahren hab ich ihr auch die APP "AccuBattery" installiert:
Das Problem ist jetzt dass AccuBattery beim Erreichen der 80% einfach keine Meldung ausgibt. 
Weder Ton noch Vibration noch eine sonstige Meldung und es ist alles genau gleich wie bei meinem Cat S41 eingestellt wo es problemlos funktioniert. 

Vorschläge? 


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Atze-Peng (29. August 2019)

Welches Android würdet ihr denn momentan im Bereich unter 200€ empfehlen, wenn die Priorität auf Stabilität und möglichst langer Akkulaufzeit liegt? Kamera und Co. ist mir ziemlich egal. Soll Zuverlässig und stabil sein. Nice2have wäre zwar 'ne Klinke, aber muss nicht sein.

Momentan habe ich diesbezüglich das Motorola Moto G7 Power gefunden. Gibt es da noch andere Alternativen?


----------



## teachmeluv (31. August 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen
> 
> Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich vor zwei Wochen ein neues Smartphone zugelegt weil ihr alte Motorola Moto G 1.Generation Akku wie auch Speicherplatz einfach am Ende waren.
> Sie hat sich jetzt ein Motorola One Vision mit Android 9 zugelegt.
> ...


Android 9 hat die 'tolle' Funktion der Akku-Optimierung, wodurch Apps ziemlich "tief und fest schlafen gelegt werden". Such mal nach dieser Optimierung in den Einstellungen und mach das für die entsprechende App aus, dann sollte sie wieder normal funktionieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Android 9 hat die 'tolle' Funktion der Akku-Optimierung, wodurch Apps ziemlich "tief und fest schlafen gelegt werden". Such mal nach dieser Optimierung in den Einstellungen und mach das für die entsprechende App aus, dann sollte sie wieder normal funktionieren.


Hab es versucht und AccuBattery als Ausnahme definiert > leider ohne Erfolg. 

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2019)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Welches Android würdet ihr denn momentan im Bereich unter 200€ empfehlen, wenn die Priorität auf Stabilität und möglichst langer Akkulaufzeit liegt? Kamera und Co. ist mir ziemlich egal. Soll Zuverlässig und stabil sein. Nice2have wäre zwar 'ne Klinke, aber muss nicht sein.
> 
> Momentan habe ich diesbezüglich das Motorola Moto G7 Power gefunden. Gibt es da noch andere Alternativen?


Schau dir mal das xiaomi redmi 7 an. Auch gutes Gerät. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. September 2019)

Kennt einer von euch ne Hülle fürs S10, bei der die Tasten extra sind und nicht Bestandteil der Gummihülle?

So wie hier. Die hatte ich bei meinem S6, fürs S10 hab ich sowas nicht gefunden und hab mir gedacht, nimmst halt mal ne normale (wieder ne Spigen Neo Hybrid). Aber das ist echt bescheiden. Die Tasten lassen sich echt nur schwer drücken. Nichts für meine Faulheit.

Hab natürlich auch schon mal durchgeklickt, aber da gibts ja Unmengen und keinen passenden Filter


----------



## S754 (18. September 2019)

Habe das Gefühl, dass mein Galaxy S9+ ziemlich träge geworden ist.
Wie kann ich das Gerät neu installieren? Oder reicht es schon, auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen?


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. September 2019)

Werkseinstellungen reichen da schon.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. September 2019)

S754 schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl, dass mein Galaxy S9+ ziemlich träge geworden ist.
> Wie kann ich das Gerät neu installieren? Oder reicht es schon, auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen?


Wenn du keine Angst vor dem Rooten hast und Garantie sowie Knox egal sind, dann neue Software drauf und diesen Samsung-Bloat-Mist entfernen. 

Ansonsten nein, es müssen nicht gleich die Werkseinstellungen sein, manchmal reicht auch einfach ein Cache Wipe:
YouTube


----------



## S754 (18. September 2019)

Dann versuch ich mal Zurücksetzen. Hoffentlich bringt das was.

Naja den Samsung "Bloat-Mist" brauche ich für meine Gear Smartwatch. Ohne wirds wohl eher nicht gehen.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. September 2019)

S754 schrieb:


> Dann versuch ich mal Zurücksetzen. Hoffentlich bringt das was.
> 
> Naja den Samsung "Bloat-Mist" brauche ich für meine Gear Smartwatch. Ohne wirds wohl eher nicht gehen.


Kann man mit Magisk-Modulen umgehen, soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## B4C4RD! (29. September 2019)

Mahlzeit & Moin,

Ich hab jetz seit knapp nem Monat nen S10 & hab direkt ne frage zur Kamera.

Will ich nen Bild in Whatsapp machen, direkt Weitwinkel < Kann man das irgendwo/irgendwie aendern? 

Kamera-App selbst: Ich mach gern & haeufig Bilder von meiner Karre, hab das Format auf "Full" stehen dass ich das Bild auf dem ganzen Display sehe aber auch hier "nur" im Weitwinkelmodus < Kann man dies auch irgendwo/irgendwie aendern?


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. September 2019)

Zu Whatsapp: Kameraumschalter wechselt zwischen Selfie, Weitwinkel, Selfie, Normal hin und her.

Kamera-App: Stelle ich auf Full gilt das für alle


----------



## Bongripper666 (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich muss hier mal erwähnen, was für ein tolles Gerät das Pixel 3XL ist. Es gibt absolut nichts, was ich in "besser" benötigen würde. Derart zufrieden war ich schon lange nicht mehr mit einem Smartphone.


----------



## takan (10. November 2019)

hab mir endlich ein neues handy gekauft. m30s von samsung. der akku ist gigantisch. und preislich bei 260€ kann man nicht meckern. vorher hatte ich ein s3 neo und habs versucht zu rooten/los draufzuspielen, gab vor paar tagen das erste offiziele release. jedoch bekomm ich es nicht hin oder ich hab halb mein gerät gebricked. ist eine speicherkarte von nöten?

gibts bei samsung/android 9 bugs das man keine berechtigungen korrekt setzen kann? k9mail will keine sync berechtigung haben beim installieren und ich kann diese auch nicht manuel setzen per app manager. gibts da eine gute alternative außer gmail/outlook? blue hosted in der cloud die accounts. und sonst habe ich nichts großartig gefunden. 
wäre geil wenn die app auch eine web kalender funktion hat sodass ich posteo korrekt nutzen kann. gibt ja leider kein thunderbird für android. 
mfg.


----------



## moe (26. November 2019)

Hat hier jemand ein Moto G5 mit Custom Rom am laufen? Die Standard Rom frisst mir zu viel von den kläglichen 16gb Speicher.


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. November 2019)

Heute Android 10 für mein S10 bekommen, aber noch immer keine interne Möglichkeit eine Benachrichtungs-LED zu simulieren wie Holey Light. Kann doch eig nicht so schwer sein für Samsung


----------

